# Biken in und um Tecklenburg / Hermannsweg - Teil 2



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## enduro pro (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle biker in ibbenbüren und umgebung...  

habt ihr lust eure trails mit anderen zu teilen dann mal lecker posten hier...beschreibungen und foto's erwünscht..auch gern treffen vereinbaren....  

auf geht's ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. Oktober 2010)

Welche farbe findet ihr passt besser?
rot



weiß



oder schwarz


----------



## enduro pro (21. Oktober 2010)

mensch mensch mensch.....der fred hat es doch wirklich geschaft wegen zu vielen post's aufgeteilt zu werden.... 

herzlichen glückwunsch fred, du gehörst jetzt zu den 10 besten hier im forum......


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2010)

@ rigger
Ich finde weiß paßt am besten, da die Beschriftung am Rahmen auch in weiß ist.


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Oktober 2010)

Rot hat was, aber weiss und schwarz sieht auch gut aus. Schwer zu sagen.

hier, die gibts in allen Farben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/316312/cat/500


----------



## FreeGollum (21. Oktober 2010)

rot...passt zu deinem Rahmen-Braun am besten! Und es setzt sich ab...so viele fahren ja nun auch nicht mit roten Laufrädern rum!  Weiss oder Schwarz hat eh jeder!!


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2010)

da  dein vorderrad sowieso im eimer war 
und das erzgebirge zu weit weg
(ich hoffe, die harzgeschichte steigt noch...)
wenigstens ein bericht von mtbisokay zu:
http://mtbisokay.de/?p=5522#more-5522

ach ja:
so wie dein rad da gezeigt wird, passt mir weiß am besten.
aber mach es ruhig so kunterbunt wie meins ist.
meinen segen hast du.
das hat dann aber nix mehr mit gutem geschmack zu tun


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2010)

der termin für sonntag ist  schon die ganze woche online 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10970
es wird aber wohl nur noch plan b in frage kommen,in winterberg soll es laut donnerwetter.de am sonntag volle kanne regnen.

würde vorschlagen das wir es mit dem teuto versuchen,dort soll es am sonntag aber auch regen geben.


----------



## FreeGollum (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke das wird der Gemeinde gefallen. War heute im Teuto shredden und es war herrlich! Goldenes Licht und glitschige Trails...muuaah!


----------



## Totoxl (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte deine Aussage erst nicht so unterschreiben, aber TB du hast recht. Alle Online Wetterdienste sagen das gleiche, das Wetter soll nicht so berauschend werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> Welche farbe findet ihr passt besser?



klarer fall für die style mafia.
frag am besten den ehrwürdigen don enduro um seinen weisen rat.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2010)

zu dem video free gollum:
bei 2:34 standardsituation

hach is mountainbiken klasse
und das ein schönes video

sonntach dann also wieder auf dem radweg neben dem teuto
auch nich schlecht oder?
enduro
weises orakel vom´s ganze 
morgen muss du wieder ins gek´öse gucken


----------



## FreeGollum (21. Oktober 2010)

...Standard...
Nochmal der Schneidi...als Motivationsstütze falls es regnet am Sonntag:


----------



## FreeGollum (21. Oktober 2010)

...und zu guter Letzt, damit Euch nicht langweilig wird...


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. Oktober 2010)

Wuhu ich bin der Mann von Seite 1!

Ich habe die Hoffnung für Sonntag ja noch nicht ganz aufgegeben, aber sollte es mit Winterberg wirklich nicht klappen, muss die Tour durch den Teuto wenigstens drin sein.


----------



## jojo2 (22. Oktober 2010)

ha! wieder mal!
mit daniel jahn bin ich schon "zusammen" rad gefahren.
solche leute trifft und sieht man dann, wenn man mal rauskommt
und z.b. diese endurorennen mitfährt... 

(aber besser natürlich noch man ist mit leuten wie z.b. chrisxcrossi oder 
enduro, oder dem tb, oder dem fb und diddie und so gemeinsam unterwegs)
plan für sonntag enduro?


aber zum film: 
ich weiß nich genau, was der zeigen will.
dass der gegen den baum donnert, fand ich schon interessant
und dann ist der doch auch in hahnenklee diesen felsen runter,  (ähem: ist in braunlage)
den man vom lift aussieht und den man selbst unbedingt mal runterfahren will.
aber irgendwie hat´s mich bei dem film nich so gepackt...
und das liegt nicht am fahrer, denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2010)

also.... zu riggers bike....

da muß ich sagen ich würd bei schwarz bleiben und mir auch nicht die sündhaft teuren, überbezahlten und wirklich nicht so 100% stabilen dt's kaufen... ich sehe immer das ganze am bike und da wird mir das rot nicht passen wollen und auch das weiß der alten laufräder war mir schon zu viel des ganzen...

das rad hat klare struckturen, schmaler rahmen, einfache farben...da noch mehr dazu zu packen wäre nicht das richtige...selbst die kurbel würd rein schwarz besser zum bike passen...daher klarer fall für schwarz...und schwarze gibt es wie sand am meer, stabil und preiswert und nicht von DT...das geld würd ich sparen für das nächste bike 


sonntag????liegt am wetter....wenn es nur regnet wird das ganze keinen spaß machen...abwarten...der nightride sollte lt. wetterbericht auch ins wasser fallen


----------



## FreeGollum (22. Oktober 2010)

tjoa...so sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. Im Endeffekt musst Du, Rigger, die Felge so wie so selbst aussuchen und damit zufrieden sein


----------



## rigger (22. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir auch schon überlegt bei schwarz zu bleiben, evtl mit roten Naben bei der Hope oder komplett schwarz.... 
Hm alles nicht so einfach....


----------



## FreeGollum (22. Oktober 2010)

na ich bleib dabei...Farbtupferl tun gut....


----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2010)

safe your money for a better bike


----------



## Der Cherusker (22. Oktober 2010)

Da wir ja gerade bei der Technik sind, habe ich auch mal eine Frage!!! Ich habe ein bischen nachgedacht............................................................................................................................................................................ und nach einiger Zeit kam mir die Frage in den Kopf, die ich seit dem nicht mehr aus den Kopf bekomme. Hat ein leichter Fahrer mehr von seinem Federweg, wie ein schwerer!!! Natürlich bei gleichen Federelementen und Bike, bei höheren Gewicht muß die Gabel ja mehr aushalten und mehr Masse abfedern also wird die Gabel mehr beansprucht. Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit den Luftdruck in der Gabel. Je mehr Masse desto höher (prozentuell gesehen um ein vielfaches) die Kraft die abgefedert werden muß,wenn das so ist muß z.b. ein leichter Fahrer besser durch eine Strecke im Bikepark kommen wie ein schwerer Fahrer. Bitte nur ernst gemeint Antworten, damit bist du raus TEUTO-BIKER, sorry ist zu schwer für Dich, möchte nicht schuld sein wenn du ohne Kopf rumlaufen muß( Detonation zwischen den Ohren)


----------



## FreeGollum (22. Oktober 2010)

naja Luftdruck und/oder Federhärten sind nunmal bei solch einer Frage nicht aussen vor zu lassen. Denn es gilt: Ein schwerer Fahrer mit einer zu weichen Feder/zu niedrigen Luftdruck hat weniger davon bzw. geht Gefahr seine Elemente zu überanspruchen. Sprich mehr Durchschläge. 

Nimm nun ein Leichtgewicht mit zu harten Elementen dann hat er gar nichts davon sondern nur mehr Gelenkschmerzen. Du musst IMMER auf das jeweilige Körpergewicht achten, denn nur so in Zusammenspiel mit dem SAG hat jeder Fahrer max. Nutzen seiner Federelemente. Du kannst ganz einfach nicht auf ein und dasselbe Bike zwei Fahrer setzen, die ein Gewichtsunterschied von 10-25kg Körpergewicht mitbringen. Deshalb erübrigt sich die Frage. Denn sie ist eigentlich falsch gestellt. 

Ob nun ein Fahrer mit mehr Gewicht auch besser durch einen Bikepark kommt oder nicht ist auch nicht generell zu klären. Denn auch hier kommt es auf die Fahrtechnik an, oder nicht!? Was bringen mir 20kg Körpergewicht weniger wenn ich fahre wie auf einem Schleifstein. Schau Dir den Worldcup an. Nathan Rennie oder Chris Kovarik sind einiges Schwerer als Fairclough oder Blenkinsop. Dennoch fahren sie alle (naja Rennie bald hoffentlich wieder auf Intense !!) in den Top 20. Kondition, Körperbau und Technik. Dazu die aufeinander abgestimmten Federeinheiten und Du hast eine gute Kombi.


----------



## rigger (22. Oktober 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> safe your money for a better bike



Ja mein Nicolai AM wird schon noch kommen...


----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2010)

rigger, du sollst doch nicht mehr von nicolais träumen, richte deinen focus auf ziele die erreichbar sind......

du hättest der bike vom TB kaufen sollen.....

nun zu jojo...

rein mechanisch hast du bestimmt recht, die baugruppen werden nicht so stark belastet, federelemente, bremsen, torsion des rahmens usw...

ob sich dadurch besser fahren läßt??? was das bremsen angeht bestimmt, später bremsen und mehr flow sind bestimmt förderlich für den fahrstil, bei der federung würd ich rein vom denken her sagen auch, da die belastung nicht so hoch ist und die abstimmung (denke ich) mehr möglichkeiten bietet...und von der kondi her denke ich ist der leichtere fahrer auch eher im vorteil, masseträgheit, ermügung durch gewicht, erdanziehung usw...

also ich würd sagen der leichtere fahrer hat nicht mehr spaß, ist aber eher im vorteil.... aberdas kann mal mit schweren, dicken eiern wieder wett machen


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Oktober 2010)

Bei einem leichten Fahrer kann man, bei Luftfederelementen weniger Druck fahren, was für weniger Druck an den Dichtungen sorgt und somit für ein besseres Ansprechverhalten. Außerdem sollte die Federung linearer arbeiten.

Generell ergibt sich bei schwereren Fahrern ein satteres Fahrwerk (Vergleich Mercedes S-Klasse - Fiat Cinquecento).

Wenn die Federelemente exakt auf´s Gewicht eingestellt sind, sollte der Fahrkomfort ähnlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2010)

erklär mal eben, warum gibt es bei schwereren fahrern ein satteres fahrwerk???? die federung ist an das fahrergewicht angepaßt, warum dann satter????? verstehe ich nicht....


----------



## FreeGollum (22. Oktober 2010)

...dafür gibt es ja auch z.B. 300er Federn. Satteres Ansprechverhalten hat NICHTS mit Fahrergewicht zu tun sondern mit seiner Federung...

Ich kann mit Federwegseinstellung und Federhärten/Drücken immer ein sattes Feeling herzaubern, egal welches Körpergewicht. Allerdings muss es halt auch daraufhin eingestellt sein!
Aber klar...Dichtungen werden unter mehr Druck natürlich mehr gefordert!


----------



## FreeGollum (22. Oktober 2010)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Generell ergibt sich bei schwereren Fahrern ein satteres Fahrwerk (Vergleich Mercedes S-Klasse - Fiat Cinquecento)



dieser Vergleich hinkt...ausserdem versuchst Du hier Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Ein leichterer Sportwagen hat ein besseres Fahrwerk als eine S-Klasse, einfach weil es besser abgestimmt ist....Ansprechverhalten hat einfach nichts mit Gewicht darüber zu tun. Ansonsten wären sämtliche Einstellmöglichkeiten ein Witz...

Sehr zu empfehlen sind folgende "Technical Tuesday" Folgen von Pinkbike:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/technical-tuesday-suspension-basics-2010.html
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/technical-tuesday-fox-dhx-setup-2010.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2010)

liebe leute eilt herbei,ob 50 oder 100kg,ob kleine oder große cochones.
ok,auch die ganz ohne ,womit du auch wieder im rennen bist kleiner fb.
ich habe den termin auf vielfachen wunsch leicht geändert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10970


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Oktober 2010)

Ein Sportwagen hat kein besseres Fahrwerk als eine (z.B.) S-Klasse! Es ist nur dem Zweck nämlich schnell und direkt zu fahren, besser angepaßt als das einer S-Klasse, die eher komfortabel fahren soll. 

Aus dem gleichen Grund hat ein Freerider ein komfortableres FW als ein CC-Fully. Man kann aber nicht sagen welches besser ist, es kommt eben auf den Einsatz an.

Fakt ist aber, daß ein schwererer Fahrer weniger von der inneren Reibung der Federelemente merkt als ein sehr leichter. Die Federhärte u. auch die Dämpfung kann man immer an das Gewicht anpassen. Die Reibung ist aber immer die gleiche. Mit einem Gewicht von z.B. 5 kg wird eine Gabel auch ohne Feder nicht zusammensacken, mit 50 kg aber sehr wohl. Probier´s ruhig selbst aus.


----------



## Totoxl (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich gebe auch mal mein Senf dazu und lasse die Federung ganz außen vor.
Wenn ich mit 100kg schnell um eine enge Kehre möchte, trägt die Schwerkraft mich definitive stärker nach außen als einen 60kg Menschen. Hin zu kommt, wenn der 60kg Mensch auch nur 160cm ist und der 100er 200cm, liegt sein ganzer Schwerpunkt auch tiefer. Mann kann alles durch Technik ausgleichen, aber die bleibt bei der Theorie außen vor.

@ Jojo
Taxi gefällig?


----------



## FreeGollum (22. Oktober 2010)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ein Sportwagen hat kein besseres Fahrwerk als eine (z.B.) S-Klasse! Es ist nur dem Zweck nämlich schnell und direkt zu fahren, besser angepaßt als das einer S-Klasse, die eher komfortabel fahren soll.
> 
> Aus dem gleichen Grund hat ein Freerider ein komfortableres FW als ein CC-Fully. Man kann aber nicht sagen welches besser ist, es kommt eben auf den Einsatz an.
> 
> Fakt ist aber, daß ein schwererer Fahrer weniger von der inneren Reibung der Federelemente merkt als ein sehr leichter. Die Federhärte u. auch die Dämpfung kann man immer an das Gewicht anpassen. Die Reibung ist aber immer die gleiche. Mit einem Gewicht von z.B. 5 kg wird eine Gabel auch ohne Feder nicht zusammensacken, mit 50 kg aber sehr wohl. Probier´s ruhig selbst aus.



Tja und wieso hat dann ein schweres auto wie s klasse dann ein besseres wenn es "nur" ein anderes eingestelltes hat!? Verstehe diese argumentation immer noch nicht!?


----------



## FreeGollum (23. Oktober 2010)

Genau das sage ich ja, dass es NICHT das gewicht des fahrers ist sondern die einstellung des FW! Das kann man um beim beispiel pkw zu bleiben bei autos mit verstellbaren federwegskomponenten testen. Fahr mal einen A8 und stell das fahrwerk bei 220+ von komfort auf sport. Hierbei vom gewicht des autos zu sprechen passt nicht mit dem verhalten. Es geht ja einfach nur darum ob allein das gewicht auf die genutzten FW einfluss hat...und das hat es nicht. Wie auch!? Erklär es mir...


----------



## jojo2 (23. Oktober 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> @ Jojo
> Taxi gefällig?



jo!
(ich kann auch kurz. echt)
schon gesehen, was das heute für´n wetter ist.
klasse

ricobra50 fährt gleich schon mal in den teuto,
der macht das richtig
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10992


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (23. Oktober 2010)

Ja habe ich schon gesehen. Wetter ist spitze, aber heute ist Kaffee und Kuchen angesagt.
Wann soll ich den morgen früh bei dir sein?


----------



## jojo2 (23. Oktober 2010)

ja ehmm die uhrzeit
puuh
gegen kurz nach neun?
ich bin jedenfalls fertig, wann immer du vor meiner 
haustür stehst


----------



## Der Cherusker (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Antworten!!! Aber ich glaube es ist etwas ausgeufert die eigentliche Frage wahr, 2 Fahrer gleiches Bike, SAG und alles andere was man einstellen kann, auf das jeweilige Körpergewicht eingestellt. Ein Fahrer 50 Kilo der andere 100 Kilo!!! Bei wem muß das Fahrwerk mehr arbeiten, wer ist schneller,bei der gleichen Strecke ( Downhill natürlich ) Tja und was soll ich euch sagen, Hilfe habe ich von der Seite bekommen von der Ich nicht gerechnet habe!!! Tb, wortwörtlich das ist doch glar oder haste schon mal einen dicken Dowhiller gesehen!!!  Jaja, das einfache Gemüt erstaunt immer wieder!!! Jetzt muß ich sagen TB war gestern mein Held in der silbernen Rüstung, tschuldige das ich dich gestern auf der Arbeit verleugnt habe, aber wie gesagt du bist mein...........................................................................


----------



## FreeGollum (23. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es "dicke" DHer??... JA!

Guckt Euch Nathan Rennie an, der bringt locker über 100kg auf die Waage!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Oktober 2010)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Hilfe habe ich von der Seite bekommen von der Ich nicht gerechnet habe!!! Tb, wortwörtlich das ist doch glar oder haste schon mal einen dicken Dowhiller gesehen!!!  Jaja, das einfache Gemüt erstaunt immer wieder!!! Jetzt muß ich sagen TB war gestern mein Held in der silbernen Rüstung, tschuldige das ich dich gestern auf der Arbeit verleugnt habe, aber wie gesagt du bist mein...........................................................................



dafür werde ich von deiner krankenkasse bezahlt.
nächste woche erkläre ich dir dann das mit den bienen und den blumen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Oktober 2010)

*MORGEN,  Sonntag, 24.10.2010*





                                                                    morgens 
mittags​ nachmittags​ abends​                                      darf ich vorstellen,daß 
wetter von morgen.


 

 

 

 
6°C​ 9°C​ 8°C​ 4°C​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (23. Oktober 2010)

Das soll jetzt was heißen? Seid heute Nachmittag regnet es hier die ganze Zeit.
Bei Dauerregen bin ich morgen raus. Ein wenig nass werden juckt mich nicht, aber 1,5 Stunden hin und zurück fahren um sich den Buckel nass regnen zu lassen, nein danke 
Ich schau morgen früh hier nochmal rein und schaue wie der Stand der Dinge ist.


----------



## jojo2 (23. Oktober 2010)

jo,
ich guck hier morgen auch rein

no rain for jojo
and friends

und wenn doch, dann
telefonieren toto und ich miteinander oder so


----------



## Totoxl (23. Oktober 2010)

Dich rufe ich auf jeden Fall an, nicht das du im regen stehst und auf mich wartest.


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Oktober 2010)

Tja meine lieben kleinen, ich bin für morgen leider raus. Nicht aufgrund des zu erwartenden Regens, sondern weil mein Rad leider doch noch nicht wieder zusammengebaut ist. Aber hey: kommt Zeit, kommt Rad(fahren) auch wieder.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag, 24.10.2010
*Morgens*

                                                  leichter Regen                         7 / 8°C
                         gefühlt wie
*3 / 4°C*
*1.7 mm*
80 %  Risiko

*Mittags*

                                                  Regen - Schauer                         8 / 10°C
                         gefühlt wie
*5 / 6°C*
*2.1 mm*
70 %  Risiko

*Abends*

                                                  leicht bewölkt                         4 / 5°C
                         gefühlt wie
*1 / 2°C*
*< 0.1 mm*
25  % Risiko

*Nachts*

                                                  leicht bewölkt                         3 / 3°C
                         gefühlt wie
*0 / 0°C*
*< 0.1 mm*
10  % Risiko

sind zwar alles nur zahlen,aber sie sagen doch einiges aus.
nightride wäre eine lösung. 
so schade wie es ist,wenn ihr anderer meinung seid bin ich dabei.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2010)

fahrt fällt heute alos aus?
bei mir ist es zwar stark windig, 
es klart aber auf...
wie ist es im teuto?
toto, lädst du grad schon auf?


----------



## Totoxl (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hatte versucht dich anzurufen um deine meinung zu hören, bin noch unentschlossen.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2010)

vorschlag: 
wetterbericht sieht ja eigentlich nicht schlecht aus
noch 20 minuten warten bis kommentare kommen
und dann entscheiden
(die andern werden ja dann ggf. auf uns ein bißchen warten können
nicht wahr!! ihr)


----------



## Totoxl (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich starte jetzt durch TB dicke Nüsse einpacken und Jojo stell dich an die Straße, ich komme um dich zu holen.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2010)

okay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2010)

bis gleich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2010)

alles richtig gemacht,der teuto hat sich mal wieder von seiner schönsten seite gezeigt.
schöne altherrentour ,ganz ohne regen.
bilde ich mir das nur ein oder kann man sich seit der kachelmann wieder aus dem  knast ist nicht mehr auf die wettervorhersage verlassen?

für den nächsten sonntag werde ich keinen termin setzen da ich auf reisen bin.vielleicht macht das der enduro oder sogar der fb ,in dem fall würde ich euch empfehlen reichlich proviant , signalpistole usw. einzupacken.
am 07.11 soll es mal nicht in den teuto gehen sondern in ein waldstück das einige nette sachen zu bieten hat.zieht euch schick an,der jojo lädt zum fotoshooting.
der treffpunkt ist dann auf dem parkplatz vor dem  lidlmarkt , direkt an der osnabrücker straße (alte b 65).


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2010)

genau! alles richtig gewesen
und zur torte gab´s bei mir heute noch sonnenschein dazu
ach, was für ein tag

und tb:
dieses rad von dem ricobra50 vorhin sprach
(ich hab ja keine ahnung, was das besondere an dem rad ist,
aber! ich kannte natürlich das video dazu)
ich steh auf matrix, deswegen war´s mir sofort aufgefallen

und die zeitlupen da drin: 1. sahne!
geh auf meine profilseite (nur du!!)
hab´s da für kurze zeit verlinkt.



ach toto
hab noch was vergessen.

rat mal wer das ist:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/155377


und dann rat mal, wer das ist:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/428740


----------



## Totoxl (24. Oktober 2010)

TB der 07.11 ist schei$e. Ich habe da keine Zeit  ich fahr übers We ein Kumpel besuchen. Ich bräuchte dann noch mal eine "Private" session.
Die Runde heute wahr klein aber fein, mir hat es wie immer Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2010)

private session ist kein problem,habe in der woche ab dem 02.11 wieder zeit zum biken.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11001

nette bilder jojo,müßte mich schwer irren wenn das nicht einer unserer heutigen mitfahrer und sein sohn sind.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11001


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal das Video von Samstag


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Oktober 2010)

War mal ein richtig geiler Tag


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2010)

schönes ding,
wibe ist einfach klasse.

@jojo
konnte leider keinen video finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (25. Oktober 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @jojo
> konnte leider keinen video finden.



hmm
ich kann das video immer noch sehen
(standbild sieht aus, als würde ein clwon auf einem bike sitzen 
und mit dem springen)

das mit schmidts katze war ein bißchen schwierig,
müsste jetzt aber wieder laufen.
und das mit diesem einen speziellen rad steht ganz oben
hmmm (oder kannst du vimeo-videos nicht gucken?)


ghostrider mach ma immer schön weiter mit den videos


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Oktober 2010)

Will da sofort wieder hin (Wibe)!!

Wo sind die anderen Fahrten?? Wo die Shores...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2010)

oh man,
erst fahre ich vor einen baum und dann finde ich den video nicht.
aber jetze,
hammergeile aufnahmen,wir werden den bock ja demnächst in freier wildbahn erleben dürfen.
schon einen sitzplatz reserviert?


----------



## jojo2 (25. Oktober 2010)

ich ja

mehr kann ich grad nicht schreiben,
hör noch ein bißchen hippiemusik


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2010)

dann mal gute reise.


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand Interesse noch einmal, zum Saisonabschluß, nach Winterberg zu fahren??
Da Montag Feiertag ist und wir somit ein langes WE haben, wollen MSghostrider77 und ich am Samstag nach Winterberg fahren. Treffen uns da mit einer Gruppe, die das WE über dort ein Haus gemietet haben.

Natürlich nur solange das Wetter mitspielt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2010)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Da Montag Feiertag ist und wir somit ein langes WE haben



ach ne!
wo lebt ihr denn?
nrw?
ach so
tja dann mal viel spaß
nehmt einen vernünftigen wagen mit


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Oktober 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ach ne!
> wo lebt ihr denn?
> nrw?
> ach so
> ...



Ich wollte natürlich niemanden neidisch machen (grinzzzz) !

Aber wieso einen vernünfigen Wagen mitnehmen??


----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2010)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Aber wieso einen vernünfigen Wagen mitnehmen??




so einen etwa?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7693798&postcount=66


----------



## M.N. (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mein Giant abgegeben, und werde mich komplett auf das FR/DH konzentrieren. Ich werde nächste Saison von Beginn an div. Parks anfahren in ganz Europa. Da ich ab nächsten Monat meine Fahrerlaubniss wieder bekomme, und bald ein Wohnmobil mein eigen nennen kann stehen zum Anfang nächsten Jahres Leogang etc. auf dem Plan. Ich denke das ich oft nach Georgsmarienen Hütte und im Sauerland sein werde. Für alles andere muss Atternativsport herhalten...den ich jetzt mit hochdruck betreibe. Zudem werde ich über den Winter sehr viel arbeiten müssen, denn die Trips müssen finanziert werden... auch hat mein FR neue Crankbrothers Laufräder erhalten/einen C.King Steuersatz/ neuen Vorbau 77 D./ neuen (breiteren Lenker/Crank B.), neues Schaltwerk SRAM X.0 im elox. rot/ und div. andere high end Komponenten. Daher bin ich fürs erste raus...


----------



## Totoxl (26. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich doch gut an. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und grüße den Rest der Welt bzw. Europa von mir. Im Teuto werden wir uns dann ja wohl nicht mehr sehen??? Also laufen wir uns bestimmt mal in einem Park über den Weg. Grüß dein Mädel auch von mir und halt die Ohren Steif. 

Gib uns hier aber bitte nochmal eine Info wenn dein Vid fertig ist und ein aktuelles Foto von deinem Bike würde  ich auch interessieren.


----------



## enduro pro (26. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch was neues....

da ja meine gabel schon wieder defekt war gibt es nu ne lyrik solo air DH mit 170 wundervollen mm federweg...und neuer vorbau natürlich...wird morgen früh eingebaut und morgen nachmittag eingeweiht ...


----------



## Totoxl (26. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön Enduro, gute Gabel für das Bike.


----------



## enduro pro (26. Oktober 2010)

ich hoffe mal das das die richtige wahl war...wir werden sehen und ich werd berichten


----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2010)

rigger rigger!!
ich hab die leute gefunden, die dich in 
stylefragen rund ums rad beraten können.
hier war der link


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2010)

Schick mir sowas nochmal wenn du was für mtb findest, aber trotzdem danke.
BTW der LRS wird Schwarz werden mit Hope ProII Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> BTW der LRS wird Schwarz werden mit Hope ProII Naben.



coming out
ich gebe zu das ich keine ahnung habe,deshalb die frage:
was ist BTW?

euch viel spaß auf dem winterberg,ich bin am we. auf dem heidelberg,vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> Schick mir sowas nochmal wenn du was für mtb findest



nun ja
ich denke, da kann ich lange suchen.
bellacoola war zwar ein versuch, etwas mutiger 
mit dem bikeoutfit umzugehen.
aber ich denke, du wärest vorreiter beim mtb,
wenn du dich beim farbdesign z.b. an miro hälst.

aber  rigger mach dir da mal keine sorgen.
du müsstest schon schwul sein, 
um solche räder hinzubekommen wie in dem film.
bleib mal bei dem, was im moment akzeptiert wird.
rote naben sind doch schon was dolles. 
ich würde ja noch weiße tupfen auf die naben draufsetzen.
aber was weiß ich schon von style - bin ja auch nich schwul.

jemand vorschläge für meinen neuen vorderreifen? 
der grüne hat sich überlebt und ist abgefahren.
der neue muddy mary ist wieder schwarz. 
mädels! schwarz geht ja wohl gar nicht. vorschläge?


----------



## FreeGollum (27. Oktober 2010)

tja so als mädel....

lass die Noppen schwarz und färb' den rest in....lila?


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2010)

Noppen rosa
Rest fleischfarben
(hechel, lechzt)

-anonym-


----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2010)

okay

das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut.
diese ideen kommen auf jeden fall in die engere auswahl
ich weiß, dass einige heute spätschicht haben,
auf deren vorschläge möchte ich noch warten.

(nebenbei: auf gemeinsamen ausfahrten bin ich der einzige, 
der diese reifen nicht sehen kann...
obwohl: rosa noppen? hmmm  )


----------



## rigger (27. Oktober 2010)

wie wärs denn mit roten Flanken und weißen Noppen, jetzt zur besinnlichen zeit...


----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2010)

rigger!
das klingt echt nicht schlecht.
in der tat habe ich mich gefragt, wie ich die osterreifen 
auf weihnachten umstellen kann.
das ist ein sehr guter hinweis von dir.
aber mir scheint, du neigst noch mehr zu albernheiten 
als ich. 
willst du gar nicht erwachsen werden, machst du dir keine sorgen um dich?

übrigens habe ich heute türkisfarbene bis blaue sicherungsgurte für 
meinen fahrradheckträger bekommen - also mitbedenken.
lila fällt für mich übrigens bei näherer betrachtung nun leider doch flach. 
die mutter meiner geliebten hat ihr haus in lila (in allen schattierungen - innen) 
gehalten, ist also schon vorbesetzt - sorry.

hmm rot und weiß
hmm mein lenker und meine handschuhe sind schon rot... geht das?
hmmm


----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2010)

mal ne frage in die runde... hat noch wer nen schönen schwarzen vorbau rumliegen, 1 1/8 mit 31,8ter klemmung in max 50mm länge 0-10 grad ???

meine gabel ist widererwartend doch nicht weiß sondern schwarz und der vorbau den ich besorgt hatte in weiß paßt so gar nicht 

vielleicht hat ja wer noch einen


----------



## herby-hancoc (27. Oktober 2010)

MUSS MAL SCHAUEN GLAUB ICH HABE NOCH EINEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2010)

der herby hancoc - sehr schön,
aber hatte gedacht, du würdest letzten sonntag dabei - mit einem rad, 
das ich noch gar nicht kenn.
beim nächsten mal!

enduro
wie fährt sich die gabel?
ist ja auch irgendwie wichtig


----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2010)

cool herb, schau doch mal und ich hol das ding dann morgen auf...das wäre ja ein ding, stell schon mal nen bier kalt für morgen..wäre dann so gegen 19.00 bei dir 

die gabel??? jo, federt   is ne coil geworden statt solo air und das merkt man schon...ne feder ist halt immer noch ne feder und kein luftdruck...super in der ansprache und satt bergab...


----------



## herby-hancoc (27. Oktober 2010)

hey enduro
hab mal nachgeschaut ist leider ein 60 mm vorbau!
wenn du morgen dann um 19,30 uhr!
gruss vom WODKAHÜGEL


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe noch einen "no Name" Vorbau in 45 od. 50 mm. Schwarz m. pol. Kappe (alufarben). 1 1/8 Gabelschaft, 31,8 Lenkerklemme.


----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2010)

cool...no name macht nix...kannste für mich ein foto machen??? 

herb, 19.30 geht klar....


----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2010)

geht einer von euch am we in den wald?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> cool...no name macht nix...kannste für mich ein foto machen???



Mach ich morgen früh!


----------



## FreeGollum (27. Oktober 2010)

evtl habe ich bald einen Truvativ Vorbau in den Massen wieder vorliegen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> okay
> 
> ich weiß, dass einige heute spätschicht haben,
> auf deren vorschläge möchte ich noch warten.
> ...



danke das ich in dieser so wichtigen angelegenheit auch mein statement abgeben darf.

in der mtb-szene wird sich die ,oft unterschätzte, frage nach der passenden farbwahl der reifen viel zu selten gestellt.
was in der lycra-liga der rr lutscher schon lange ein wichtiger bestandteil ist,wurde bislang in der lifestyle geprägten mountainbike gemeinschaft vernachlässigt.
vernachlässigt bis zu dem tage an dem in einem kleinem ort nahe dem emsland die bahnbrechende aera der farbigen mountainbikereifen eingeleitet wurde.
es wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis auch der letzte grufftiebiker es kapiert hat.
es muß nicht immer nur schwarz sein und
goethe hat nicht immer recht.

was wollte ich eigentlich sagen???????
achja,rot-weiß ist mein favorit!!!!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Oktober 2010)

@enduro pro

bitte schön:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/772046


----------



## enduro pro (28. Oktober 2010)

dankeee scotty....wann biste denn mal in der teutonähe und bringst den mal mit?????


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde ihn gleich mitnehmen und wenn ich es schaffe bei Dir in den Briefkasten werfen (o.k. - legen).
Kannst ihn dann ja ausgiebig testen.


----------



## enduro pro (28. Oktober 2010)

na das ist mal service...  

findest du noch zu mir??? war ja dunklel beim letzten mal  was auch noch mal wiederholt werden sollte, hab da was von "wintergarten" und so gehört, herb, wie war das noch?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2010)

man merkt das sich das weihnachtsfest nähert.
mtb-reifen werden rot-weiß angemalt und vorbauten werden in fremde briefkästen geschmissen,,,,,schön.


----------



## enduro pro (28. Oktober 2010)

ja, das fest der liebe rück näher.....   

apropos liebe, wo steckt den der FB...hab ihn schon lang nicht mehr "nach liebe schreien hören "   

ach ne, das war ja ein "stummer schrei"    der arme....


----------



## enduro pro (28. Oktober 2010)

hey, sonntag und montag soll das wetter sich von seiner schönen, sonnigen seite zeigen....

hat wer lust ne tour zu drehen????? muß doch meine gabel einfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (28. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag will ich auf jeden Fall, Montag kann ich bis Mittag.


----------



## enduro pro (28. Oktober 2010)

ja, dann laß mal fahren gehen 

wo und wie treffen???? wollst du zu mir kommen???


----------



## diddie40 (28. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich machen, wie wäre es mit 11:00, oder ist dir das zu spät?


----------



## Totoxl (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre morgen nach Willingen. Schön ein bisschen abrocken. Ich werde an euch denken.


----------



## enduro pro (28. Oktober 2010)

toto viel spaß...und bleib heil damit wir mal wieder zusammen die neuen gabeln rocken können... 

diddie, 11 is voll gut...schöne tour machen, hab schon voll lust....noch wer dabei????

herbert, hab es leider nicht geschaft heut mit dem bier...komm doch sonntag mit, bier hab ich noch im keller für danach... 

und danke an den osterhasen, der hat mir heut nen vorbau vor die tür gelegt


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2010)

ich habe ab mittwoch wieder zeit für die wichtigen dinge im leben.
wenn jemand ebenfalls zeit und bock auf einen ritt durch die gemeinde hat ,pn und los geht`s.

@enduro
habe mich heute mal umgehört wo der fb abgeblieben ist.
aus sicherer quelle habe ich erfahren das er den wachhund aus seiner anstalt gebissen haben soll und deshalb hausarrest hat.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab mich verliebt


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hoffe mein Bike für 2011


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2010)

sieht auf jeden fall geil aus,sogar extremgeil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGollum (29. Oktober 2010)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hoffe mein Bike für 2011



...als Zweitbike? Oder hängste Dein Scratch an den Nagel!?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. Oktober 2010)

Nee das Scratch bleibt natürlich.....


----------



## FreeGollum (29. Oktober 2010)

willst du es denn so kaufen wie abgebildet? Mit Marzocchi Komponenten? Da stehst Du eigentlich nicht wirklich drauf, oder?


----------



## enduro pro (29. Oktober 2010)

wieso??? die zochi komponenten sind doch erste sahne, dazu noch ein bikepark-weekend und nen cooles bike, also ich würd's nehmen, wenn ichs brauchen würde


----------



## oktavius (29. Oktober 2010)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Nee das Scratch bleibt natürlich.....



seid ihr morgen in Winterberg? 
bin noch am überlegen ob ich nicht noch ne Runde dort machen soll... allein ist doof


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. Oktober 2010)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> willst du es denn so kaufen wie abgebildet? Mit Marzocchi Komponenten? Da stehst Du eigentlich nicht wirklich drauf, oder?



@Tim

Das gibts nur so und auch nur 24 Stück..deswegen steht es auch noch in den Sternen ob ich eins bekomme

Aber ich will son Teil umbedingt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGollum (29. Oktober 2010)

stimmt ja! das ist diese Limited Klamotte...ja wäre schon geil mit eigenem Namen drauf...

na dann also am 11.11. ab 00:00 bereit halten, das war doch der Termin oder?!!? Habe gerade die FREERIDE nicht im Büro.......aber ja: auf deren Homepage steht es ja! Dann drück ich Dir die Daumen!

Hammer finde ich ja immer wieder wie man solche Bikes mit der Ausstattung für das Geld raushauen kann...ähnlich der letzten Votec BigBikes.


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2010)

und wie schätzt ihr dieses rad ein?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15046154"]2011 Devinci Wilson Promo on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (29. Oktober 2010)

son wilson ist sex pur....schon bei hinsehen beult sich die hose 

aber auch sau teuer, oder????  

jojo am sonntag ne altherrenrunde????


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Oktober 2010)

Cool, der Typ fährt mit Handschuhen, Helm und Knieprotektoren.
Ich habe schon in Willingen einen Helm, Brustpanzer, Ellenbogen-und Knie-Protektoren, Handschuhe und ich weiß nicht noch was alles an!

Liegt wohl am Bike oder????


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2010)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Cool, der Typ fährt mit Handschuhen, Helm und Knieprotektoren.
> Ich habe schon in Willingen einen Helm, Brustpanzer, Ellenbogen-und Knie-Protektoren, Handschuhe und ich weiß nicht noch was alles an!
> 
> Liegt wohl am Bike oder????



klar liegt nur am rad.
hält wahrscheinlich nicht mehr gewicht aus
also damit auf jeden fall nix für uns


@enduro
ich würde mich freuen am sonntag radeln gehen zu können.
allerdings hat morgen meine gel... du weißt schon 
geburtstag,
wollte daher am sonntag als geschenk hausputz machen,
und mir damit ein paar torten für den sonntagnachmittag verdienen .


----------



## enduro pro (29. Oktober 2010)

tja jojo, so ist das leben, das eine will man, das andere muß man....

also ich will auch gern mal das haus putzen, muß aber leider biken gehen mit dem diddie, das wetter ist einfach so schön.......


----------



## enduro pro (29. Oktober 2010)

noch was in eigener sache:

hätte da ein paar knie/schienbeinschoner, von cannondude kaum getragen und bei mir am nigtride vergessen zu versteigern 

hey dude, willst du die nicht mehr????


----------



## FreeGollum (29. Oktober 2010)

Devinci ist geil...schon als Mike Kinrade Devinci gefahren ist bauten die schon edle Teile.


----------



## FRKing (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre am Montag nach G.M. Hütte


----------



## enduro pro (30. Oktober 2010)

auch keine schlechte idee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (31. Oktober 2010)

Hier mein neues schnäpchen aus der bucht 
daten : Cube stereo 16 zoll
gabel lyrik 160 mm
rp 23 
magura luise 
alles für kleines geld


----------



## rigger (31. Oktober 2010)

Sieht gut aus,was haste denn gezahlt?


----------



## herby-hancoc (31. Oktober 2010)

Hey rigger du hast ne pn !


----------



## enduro pro (31. Oktober 2010)

schnäppchenherby hat mal wieder zugeschlagen....gestern life gesehen das ding, schaut gut aus...wendige trailrakete...


----------



## herby-hancoc (31. Oktober 2010)

Hey enduro
is ne hülse drin original is 34,9 also andere hülse  und die absenkbare ist eingebaut


----------



## Totoxl (31. Oktober 2010)

Echt ein feines Rädchen Herby 
Das ist auch schon fein aufgebaut, Lyrik, 2-Fach und ein breiter Lenker.


----------



## enduro pro (31. Oktober 2010)

siehste, hab's mir doch gedacht....bin heut auch noch nicht raus gewesen, scheiXX wetter....

morgen vielleicht...


----------



## rigger (31. Oktober 2010)

Kris Holm lebt! 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13113979"]http://vimeo.com/13113979[/ame]


----------



## Der Cherusker (31. Oktober 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> Kris Holm lebt!
> http://vimeo.com/13113979


Wer ist Kris Holm??? Sucht der sich im Wald auch den dicksten Baum aus und fährt dann davor!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2010)

ich will jetzt nicht immer die maulende mürthe sein,
aber: sieht schon komisch aus mit dem einrad.
fehlt was. aber klar, wenn einem mal das vorderrad 
abhanden kommt, geht´s trotzdem irgendwie weiter.
aber mach ich ja auch: wenn ich mir den dicken zeh gestoßen 
habe, geh ich ja auch weiter 
irgendwie.

wirkt jetzt aber irgendwie nich so ästhetisch dieser kris holm und sein
eines bein. aber ich bleib mal korrekt: bestimmt ganz schön  schwierig

so sachen machen
nur auf einem bein


----------



## rigger (1. November 2010)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Wer ist Kris Holm??? Sucht der sich im Wald auch den dicksten Baum aus und fährt dann davor!!!!



Das ist ein Ausschnitt aus NWD2 glaube ich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. November 2010)

bin wieder aus odins wald zurück,ist eine echt geile gegend zum mountainbiken.
am mittwoch geht es im teuto weiter,der toto und der fb sind auch dabei.
es soll eine etwas größere tour werden ,wenn noch jemand interesse hat,bitte melden.


----------



## jojo2 (2. November 2010)

oh tb 
fahrt ihr doch am sonntag vom lidl??
ich dachte, das sei verschoben
gerade dann werd ich auf einer insel sein. blöd.
macht fotos!


ach rigger
besser auf einem bein als auf einem iglo
versuchen, rad zu fahren 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15805747"]Gravity Team Alaska - Igloo on Vimeo[/ame]
und guckt euch bloss nicht die anderen videos von dem alaskatrip an!
alaska den al askas!
(auf die wird gerad bei mtb-freeride.tv hingewiesen)
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/1380/video-gravity-team-alaska


----------



## jojo2 (2. November 2010)

jetzt mal was in echt wichtiges
(ich muss mal gucken wie ich das im nächsten mit unterstütze)

aber besser ihr guckt euch das so an, dass ihr die beschreibung 
zum video lesen könnt. 
(auf das ibc-symbol auf dem thumnail, oder wie das heißt, klicken)


----------



## enduro pro (2. November 2010)

hey TB, wann solls denn am mittwoch los gehen???? muß nur mittags das neue auto abholen und dann hab ich zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (2. November 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bin wieder aus odins wald zurück,ist eine echt geile gegend zum mountainbiken.
> am mittwoch geht es im teuto weiter,der toto und der fb sind auch dabei.
> es soll eine etwas größere tour werden ,wenn noch jemand interesse hat,bitte melden.



Es soll regnen


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2010)

tatsächlich,es soll morgen regnen und das sogar ziemlich heftig.
ich glaube da wird bei mir aus dem bikepark ein saunapark werden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Es soll regnen


dein wunsch ist in erfüllung gegangen.


----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2010)

mittagspause. 
ich bin gleich im wald.
hier regnet es nicht.
wie du schon mal sagtest:
mein wetter, eure gebirgsketten,
das wäre optimal
nun ja, dann geh ich mich jetzt mal erholen 
cu


----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2010)

jo!
dann war ich vorhin mal unterwegs
und hab grad wieder zeit
da wollt ich euch das schnell zeigen:
(so sieht´s aus!)


habt ihr gesehen, was schneidi und markus hoegel 
heute in dem nicolai video auf ibc.tv zeigen?
wenn das die hüter des heiligen grals sehen!!



vielleicht werden die dann ja mal vernünftig?


aber wie sollten die??

der ist gut (eine signatur):
dirty-boy:
@"blkmrkt": Klar ist der Sattel für'n Arsch, wofür sonst!? .


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2010)

wir waren heute auch noch im teuto,ab 13:00 war das wetter vom feinsten.
der  guido hat heute mal den 
      guide gespielt.  

man könnte denken das zwei so ähnliche worte auch eine ähnliche bedeutung haben.
falsch gedacht!

guide würde ich mit wegweiser oder führer umschreiben.
guido eher mit der im dunkeln umher wandelt.

schöne tour,morgen wieder.


----------



## rigger (3. November 2010)

Ihr habts gut...


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. November 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wir waren heute auch noch im teuto,ab 13:00 war das wetter vom feinsten.
> der  guido hat heute mal den
> guide gespielt.
> 
> ...


Guide ist Enlisch, Guido ein schöner Vornamen für einen schönen Menschen auch wenn sich das für dich gleich anhöhrt sind das Sachen die man nicht miteinander vergleichen kann, du DEPPUnd das mit dem Guide ist auch so eine Sache, der Weg ist nicht das Problem die Mitfahrer sorry!!!! der eine Mitfahrer!!! Da höhrt man nur der Thomas ist nicht da wir müßen warten, der Thomas hat Durst wir müßen anhalten, das wird gleich Dunkel der Thomas hat Angst im Dunkel und immer wieder Thomas Blaa ,blaa blablablaablaIch glaube du machst das besser wie ein paar Tiere, geh im Winterschlaf und komm im Frühjahr wieder aus deiner Höhle. Aber sag vorher wann soll es morgen losgehen!!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2010)

macht einer von euch patrioten demnächst 
eine bestellung bei crc offers? 
ich möchte dort nämlich gern die freecaster dvd kaufen.
nachricht meintewegen auch per pn.
cu

wie sagt niestle immer:
rock´n roll!!
http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1013355/uci-dh-world-cup-champs-2010-dvd-by-freecastertv

habe zwar die meisten übertragungn live gesehen, 
die musike vom trailer aber ist doch wie von led zeppelin 
und auf die habe ich neben hendrix schon als kindchen gestanden....


----------



## enduro pro (4. November 2010)

der guido  was hatten wir spaß gestern....

das beste war sein spruch: "von hier aus fahre ich in 20 min bis nach tecklenburg, auch im dunkeln" 

aber von vorn...

gestern spontan noch das wetter ausgenutzt und ne super tour gefahren, der tb, der fb und ich...der  kleine fb fing schon vor der abfahrt an zu nöhlen und wie er so ist fing er gleich stark an und lies dann schnell stark nach...in tecklenburg schon den ersten kleinen schwächeanfall 

aber er hat sich wieder gefangen...dann weiter zurück über brochterbeck, neuer hügel, neue strecke mit treppen drin richtung dörente weiter bis nach riesenbeck...dort angekommen und schon mächtig dämmrig kommt  oben besagter spruch... man haben wir gelacht...war dann schon fast ein nightride ohne licht..

der guide (o) war echt klasse  es hat echt super spaß gemacht...

guiiiiiiidoooooooo, bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> macht einer von euch patrioten demnächst
> eine bestellung bei crc offers?
> ich möchte dort nämlich gern die freecaster dvd kaufen.
> nachricht meintewegen auch per pn.
> ...




ich bekomme im augenblick bei crc 10% auf alles und bikeklamotten kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## enduro pro (4. November 2010)

jo, bei CRC würd ich dann auch was mitbestellen....schaue schon mal was es so gibt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2010)

dann bestell dem fb am besten ein nachtsichgerät mit.


----------



## enduro pro (4. November 2010)

ne, kein nachtsichtgerät... nen anhänger für dein bike, dann kann er nicht mehr nerven bergauf und schon gar nicht bergab bremsen  

schön anschnallen den kleinen FB und los geht...

ich würd sagen, wenn ich raus schaue haben wir gestern alles richtig gemacht...


----------



## M.N. (4. November 2010)

@Jojo, ich habe die DVD bei mir im Wohnzimmer liegen, ich kann die den Fim gerne leihen. Aber kaufen lohnt sich auch...


----------



## M.N. (4. November 2010)

... der Film Life Cycles ist mehr als gut, d.h.mitbestellen.


----------



## rigger (4. November 2010)

Hast du Lifecycles schon, ich hab den auch als vororder bestellt!


----------



## M.N. (4. November 2010)

Ja ist heute gekommen, der Film übertrifft vieles....


----------



## M.N. (4. November 2010)

Ich habe heute meinen Truvativ Boobar montiert, in 780mm... fühlt sich gut an. Ich werde am Mo. noch die Hope Tech V2 Bremsen anbauen (in rot eloxiert), dann ist alles auf Angriff bereit! Ich werde jetzt noch ca. 2 Monate duchweg in der Firma sein, um die Finanzen für kommende Saison zusammen zu bekommen... dann wieder mit denn üblichen verdächtigen. @ Torben, ich habe ca. 8 Leute die dir helfen am 11.11. um 0 Uhr dein YT zu bekommen... wenn du die Sache für dich klar gemacht hast reicht ein Anruf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2010)

hi M.N. und Fr King,
euer rüstungsprogramm für 2011  hört sich gut an.
da kann man nicht mehr von einer friedenstruppe sprechen,eher von einer seek and destroy einheit.


----------



## Totoxl (4. November 2010)

Seek and Destroy
Da muss ich sofort an Oberhausen Metallica denken, so geil


----------



## enduro pro (4. November 2010)

heißt die boobar so weil alle abhauen wenn sie das ding sehen????


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2010)

hier die möglichkeit um das in einem stuhlkreis zu diskutieren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11053

natürlich auch noch anderes.


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. November 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> dann bestell dem fb am besten ein nachtsichgerät mit.


Weise Entscheidung,alter Mann habe gesehen du verkaufst deine Protectorenjacke ,jaja wußte schon von Anfang an das die Sache zu groß für dich ist!!!! Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß für die letzten Jahre vor dem warmen Kamin ist auch besser so dann haste auch keine Angst mehr im dunklen Wald.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2010)

hey fb ,
wieder raus aus der geschlossenen?
ich bin zu dem resultat gekommen das ich die jacke nicht brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (4. November 2010)

tb, das wir ein harter abend den du da angekündigt hast...


----------



## enduro pro (4. November 2010)

ah der FB teil wieder aus....da ist er wieder, der alte FB....hat er sich schon angemeldet????


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2010)

nee,
aber du auch nicht.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. November 2010)

Hey Melvin wenn ich kein YT bekomme...dann bist du drann;-)((((


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. November 2010)

Tjaja, bei mir ist dieses Wochenende wiederholt arbeiten angesagt, also wirds wieder nix mitm Radeln gehn. Auf ein neues in der nächsten Woche^^


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. November 2010)

So,  07.11.                           Vormittag                                
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                               Nachmittag                                
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                               Abend                               
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kaum zu glauben,es soll am sonntag tatsächlich trocken bleiben.
bis sonntag um 10.


----------



## Totoxl (5. November 2010)

Da wartet man die ganze Woche darauf das es trocken wird und wenn es soweit ist hat man keine Zeit  
Euch wünsche ich viel Spaß


----------



## enduro pro (6. November 2010)

ihr hab es gut..ich muß das ganze wochenende arbeiten


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. November 2010)

erst hast du mir ein bißchen leid getan enduro,aber nach dem ich heute gesehen habe was für süße mäuschen bei dir in der firma arbeiten wollte ich schon fragen ob ich dort mal eine woche urlaub machen kann.
von wegen bunny hop üben  und so.


----------



## rigger (7. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. November 2010)

süße mäuse????? warum sehe ich die nie...   bin vielleicht schon zu betriebsblind 

kannst ja mal ein "praktikum" machen bei mir


----------



## herzogf (7. November 2010)

So Jungs,
das Rad und ich sind wieder sauber und gleich gibt's ein spätes Mittagessen ;-)
War eine schöne Tour und ich hoffe, dass ich euch nicht allzu sehr ausgebremst habe...
Bis nächstes Mal!
Dank & Grüße
Florian


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. November 2010)

Ach was war das heute für ne schöne Tour, Wetter war super, TB hatte nicht viel zusagen, Untergrund war einigermaßen trocken,richtig schön!!!! Einziges Manko unser Angelbert hat sich seine Engelsflügel ein bischen eingeknickt, das mit auf einen Rad fahren üben wir noch ein wenig. Ach ja da war ja noch etwas, Ach was war das heute schön, schön, schön.................!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ibbiker (7. November 2010)

äffbe, äffbe was soll ich sagen - ausser, ja du hast recht
das  üben wir dann noch einmal :kotz:
naja - und schön wars wirklich


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2010)

war echt nett mit euch,tempo ok,wetter ok,fb ko,was will man mehr.

jemand lust,zeit und was man noch alles braucht um am mittwoch eine runde durch den teuto zu drehen?


----------



## enduro pro (8. November 2010)

hey tb...

ich hab alles was man dazu braucht um mit dir fahren zu gehen...

bike, lust, kondi und ne lampe, weil ich hab erst ab 18.30 zeit...  na, wie wär's


----------



## scott-bussi (8. November 2010)

Mittwoch 18:30 hört sich doch gut an! Ich/wir haben auch fast alles, Lust, Bike, Lampe! Der Rest ... naja, geht so!


----------



## enduro pro (8. November 2010)

wenn du jetzt auch noch das passende wetter bereitstellen könntest wäre ich schon mal dabei....


----------



## Ibbiker (8. November 2010)

wird das ein nightride? am mittw. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. November 2010)

warum nicht mal unter der woche im dunkeln fahren...

nur das wetter wird nicht mitmachen, regen ist gemeldet....ich könnt sogar schon um 17.30 los....


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. November 2010)

aus sicherer quelle,nennen wir ihn einfach j.k.,habe ich erfahren das es am mittwoch regnen soll.
wurde auch mal wieder zeit.
ich bin für mittwochabend raus,werde mich vielleicht um das praktikum beim enduro kümmern.


----------



## Totoxl (8. November 2010)

Urlaub und schlechtes Wetter vertragen sich nicht. Was macht man so? Schrauben? nichts zum schrauben da! Also was macht man? Richtig, man besorgt sich was. Da hab ich mir mal wieder einen neuen Rahmen besorgt. Falls einer einen Redemption Rahmen braucht, fragt mich. Wenn der Engländer schnell genug ist seht ihr es am WE das Neue


----------



## scott-bussi (8. November 2010)

Neuer Rahmen?? 
Große Neugierde!!!
Ganz große Neugierde!!!
Grenzenlos große Neugierde!!!!

Was isses denn geworden???
 SC???


----------



## Totoxl (8. November 2010)

Nö


----------



## scott-bussi (9. November 2010)

Der Toto hat ein neues Traumrad! 
Ich bin ja schon so gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. November 2010)

los toto, nenn uns den anfangsbuchstaben des herstellers 

es kommt dann ja von crc denk ich mal.....


----------



## Totoxl (9. November 2010)

Es wird ein Intense 6.6 Rahmen gebraucht aus England, ich finde es geil und stand schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste. Ebay macht es möglich . Ich hoffe das er es heute noch verschickt.


----------



## enduro pro (9. November 2010)

pfäääääättthhhh..... intense ist schon goil....

mich würd ja noch nen intense SS jucken, doch das übersteigt mein budget doch einwenig


----------



## Totoxl (9. November 2010)

Transe SS. Transition ist klar, aber was ist SS.


----------



## enduro pro (9. November 2010)

hab mich verschrieben, blöde kunden 

slopestyle


----------



## rigger (9. November 2010)

Intense SS Test by Nuts Da würd ich mich mal reinlesen, meins wärs nicht....













... Das kettengeklapper und das schleifen der Kurbel an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. November 2010)

Traum ist Traum, da würde ich auf andere Meinungen schei.......!!!!! Es gibt Leute die erfüllen sich ihren Traum, andere erzählen nur und kommen nicht in die Pötte!!!!! Sieht gut aus und vor allem sieht man selten, bin mal gespannt wie das Bike aussieht wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## rigger (9. November 2010)

Das Intense 6.6 finde ich gut!


----------



## Totoxl (9. November 2010)

Erstmal testen wie das 6.6 fährt und dann fange ich an zu loben.


----------



## enduro pro (9. November 2010)

ja, das wird schon....bin mal auf den aufbau gespannt.... lyrik?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (9. November 2010)

Ne, ganz langweilig, kommen die selben Klamotten dran wie an meinem Felt.


----------



## enduro pro (9. November 2010)

das war doch auch spannend 

farbe???


----------



## Totoxl (9. November 2010)

Nun geduldet euch doch ein wenig, es kommt ein Bild wenn es fertig ist.
Ich hoffe das es bis Sonntag fertig ist. Es dürfte heute auf die Reise gegangen sein, also erstmal Daumen drücken das es bis dahin kommt.


----------



## enduro pro (9. November 2010)

wird gedrückt.....hast du auch beim wettergott angeklopft???

hätte wohl lust auf ne schöne runde....


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. November 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Es wird ein Intense 6.6 Rahmen




der nächste krieger mit neuer waffe.
glückwunsch ,
habe zwar keine ahnung,sieht aber auf jeden fall geil aus.


----------



## enduro pro (10. November 2010)

hey toto, deine bastelei hat mich angesteckt  

gestern abend ersteinmal meinen DHX 5 AIR zerlegt und nen ölwechsel in der dämpereinheit gemacht...man war das schwarz 

morgen kommen die neuen laufbuchsen und lager und dann ist der hinterbau wieder im neuzustand, nein, besser als neu....bessere lager bestellt  
so langsam ist an meine bike nur noch der rahmen original, der rest ist schon mindestens ein mal getauscht worden 

habt ihr für sonntag was geplant???????


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. November 2010)

ich habe für samstag 2 parties der härteren gangart auf dem programm und es soll aus allen rohren regnen.
wenn du einen termin setzt würde ich dann am sonntag entscheiden ob der helm und das wetter  passt und evtl. mitfahren.


----------



## rigger (10. November 2010)

Ihr könnt ja auf nen Glühwein bei mir vorbeischauen, wir haben adventsausstellung. 
!


----------



## enduro pro (10. November 2010)

hey, wir haben anfang november....glühwein????? weihnachten????geschenke?????

ich will wieder sommer oder frost, schönes wetter und schnee.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. November 2010)

wer denkt bei dem wetter nicht an sommer,bike und berg?

dauert nicht mehr lange und es geht nach portes de soleil.
das einzige was wir noch brauchen ist ein termin,ein termin an dem möglichst viele mitfahren können.
wer interesse hat sendet mir bitte per pn seine  freien termine ,vielleicht gibt es einen an dem sogar alle zeit haben.


----------



## Totoxl (11. November 2010)

Gestern mein Rad Zerlegt damit es in die Bucht kann und heute scheint die Sonne. Ich raste noch aus egal wie man es macht, es ist falsch. 3 Wochen Urlaub kein schöner Tag dabei und kaum ist der Hobel auseinander scheint die Sonne und als ob das noch nicht genug ist, nein, zu Sonntag mit Glück das neue Rad zusammen und der TB schreibt es soll regnen. 

Noch ein wenig Salz in die Wunde. Meine Frau sagt bei dem schönen Wetter kann ich wohl eine Runde Radfahren und du gehst ein wenig mit Fiete spazieren. So sieht Liebe aus.


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2010)

ach was!
auch wenn die ganze welt gegen dich ist:
heute hast du deinen sohn auf deiner seite.
der zeigt heute seinen großen papa rum!


----------



## Totoxl (11. November 2010)

Recht hast du Jojo. Mit dem Alten kann er ja auch angeben, charme, esprit und das bezaubernde lächeln...   und er gibt sich so, als ob er ein cooler Mountainbiker wäre.


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2010)

genau das meine ich!
ach, ich wollte, meine kinderchen könnten auch so was von mir sagen.
dein fiete hat´s gut


----------



## enduro pro (11. November 2010)

toto, nicht ärgern...mein hobel steht auch noch gestrippt im keller...aber das warten hat sich gelohnt, die lager sind heut gekommen und die laufen sowas von weich  da gfreut man sich doch glich auf einbauen und losfahren...

wenn wetter mitspielen sollte würd ich gern am sonntag ab 10 im bocketal starten...noch wer lust??? voraussetzung ist kein regen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (11. November 2010)

Meine Voraussetzung kennst du ja, ok regen wäre *******, aber wenn das Bike da ist bin ich am Start.

@Jojo
Ich habe noch einen Beifahrer Sitzschutz besorgt


----------



## diddie40 (11. November 2010)

Ich könnte auch mal wieder ne schöne Tour vertragen. War in letzter Zeit echt wenig auf´m bike. Entweder keine Zeit oder Regen oder auch mal keine Lust, wäre am Sonntag auch am Start. Armer Tb auf 2 Parties?? Schade Schade dass dass man man sich sich nicht nicht teilen teilen kann kann, dann könntest du dich doppelt besaufen und die Nachwehen könntet ihr euch teilen, oder einer bleibt im Bett, der andere kommt biken... bis dann, heut´Nachmittag hätte ich Zeit, auch ein bike, aber es ist Unwetter angekündigt. Mal schauen, wie es nach dem Mittagessen aus sieht,


----------



## enduro pro (11. November 2010)

beifahrersitzschutz?????  schüzt der vor beifahrern??? 

ne jojo, komm gern mal wieder mit, hier brauchen mal wieder ein paar eine ordentliche sonntagsausfahrtstherapie


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> beifahrersitzschutz?????  schüzt der vor beifahrern???



nene 
der schützt natürlich den beifahrer
bin sonntag dabei, wenn toto mich wieder fährt
sonst bin ich auch dabei


----------



## enduro pro (11. November 2010)

das hört sich doch gut an....nur das wetter    

und leider haben die wetterleute im moment immer recht


----------



## enduro pro (11. November 2010)

das offizielle für sonntag hier...  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11075


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. November 2010)

Ich stimme mal in das allgemeine Wehklagen mit ein: Nach derzeitigem Stand bin ich die nächsten 5 (in Worten fünf) Wochenenden arbeiten und mein neues Bike konnte ich noch immer keiner Probefahrt unterziehen, weil ich die Laufräder dafür noch nicht wieder hier habe.

Ich hoffe noch stark auf einen freien, nicht verregneten Sonntag, aber vorsorglich wünsche ich schon mal frohe Weihnachten, nen guten Rutsch und Hare Krishna


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2010)

mal was erfreuliches:
habe heute von einem mir sehr freundlich gesonnenen menschen
die karte für mein urlaubsgebiet ostern 2011 zugeschickt bekommen:
http://www.trails.com/activity.aspx?area=14947

außerdem! (die serie der guten nachrichten reißt bei mir nicht ab!)
hab ich gestern meinen klappspaten wieder gefunden - juchu!!
man! der war aber auch echt gut an dem einem baum versteckt

ich hab noch was, was ebenso unglaublich wichtig ist:
der orthopäde hat mir am montag mitgeteil, dass mein gebrochener finger
sehr gut verheilt!
das waren gleich zwei gute nachrichten auf einmal: 

ich kann trotz meines alters noch verheilen, und!
ich wußte nun endich, warum der finger immer so weh tat:
der war gebrochen - das war toll!


----------



## diddie40 (12. November 2010)

Gratuliere, so viel Glück auf einmal- wenn du die Southern California Trails rockst bin ich mit meinen Musikschülern im kalten Rußland. Vorher würde ich aber gerne deine Emslandtrails befahren wollen.
Schaun wir mal, dass wir gut durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2010)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal, dass wir gut durch den Winter kommen.



russland?
dann dauert dein winter ja noch ganz schöne lange....

also dann müssen wir vorher natürlich eine gemeinsame reise in den milderen gefilden unternehmen.
jetzt, wo ich meinen klappspaten wiederhabe, weiß ich auch, was ich gleich in meiner mittagspause machen werde
ich bereite schon mal ein bißchen was vor.
(an die insider: ich muss aber noch mal meine frage mit den lärchen beantwortet kriegen)

@ the biker formerly known as niestle
vielen dank für das angebot mit den dvd´s (echt!), 
aber da ich mir alle bikefilme mindestens hundert mal angucke, 
muss ich mir den schon selbst kaufen....
cu all

on sunday, i hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (12. November 2010)

ja da bin ich dann auch noch mal dabei wenn es zum jojo geht... das war schön im jojowald...


----------



## Totoxl (12. November 2010)

Jojo Trails, da könnte ich mich auch mal mit einklinken.

@ Papa Joe
Was hast du dir denn jetzt für einen Untersatz besorgt?


----------



## enduro pro (12. November 2010)

hey toto, was macht das bike???? fertig????


----------



## Totoxl (12. November 2010)

Noch nichts in Sicht. Das soll diese Woche wohl nichts mehr werden.


----------



## enduro pro (12. November 2010)

oh, schade.....naja, vorfreude ist die schönste freude


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. November 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> (an die insider: ich muss aber noch mal meine frage mit den lärchen beantwortet kriegen)




freie fahrt für freie bürger!

das mit den lärchen ist kein märchen.
gerade in der besinnlichen zeit des voradvent trennt sich die lärche gern von ihrem gewand.
das es auch noch für einen guten zweck ist,bestimmt sogar besonders gern.
aus den ästen ein schönes adventsgesteck gemacht und schon hat man ein stück trail im haus,etwas kettenfett dran und fertig.


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> freie fahrt für freie bürger!
> 
> gerade in der besinnlichen zeit des voradvent trennt sich die lärche gern von ihrem gewand.
> das es auch noch für einen guten zweck ist,bestimmt sogar besonders gern.
> aus den ästen ein schönes adventsgesteck gemacht und schon hat man ein stück trail im haus,etwas kettenfett dran und fertig.



jo!
hat´ ich mir schon gedacht, dass es nur eine antwort geben kann.

so war´s denn auch heute in der mittagspause:
sie gäbten gärne. und so fölgten
die lärchen heute dem güten beispiel der tönnen vom anfäng der wöche.



im singsang vorzulesen
adventskränze, rosenkränze,
heiligenscheine günstig abzugöben


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2010)

die motorsäge bereitet uns die schönen wege,
die tannen müßen von dannen.
da kann die claudia uns ruhig mailen,
sie hindert uns nicht am trailen.
uns und den  wald  läßt das kalt,
auch wenn sie schöne schilder malt.


bis bald im wald


sagt bescheid wenn in den jojomountains wieder die räder rollen


----------



## scott-bussi (13. November 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht worum es geht, aber ihr seid alle so pötisch (poetisch!)

Oder seid ihr euch auf andere Art und Weise noch näher gekommen und daher hängt euer Himmel voller Geigen?? 

Denkt dran ihr habt eine Verantwortung! Auch Claudia gegenüber: 

*Freireiter müssen dreckig, laut und rüpelig sein!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. November 2010)

der wettermann ist ein lügner...nein, nicht der kachelmann, der andere, der noch frei rumläuft...

es soll bei uns regnen und das schon den ganzen morgen und die halbe nacht durch und was ist????? nix, schön trocken  
also sieht es für morgen nicht mal schlecht aus, zumal es morgen mittag sogar noch sonnige abschnitte geben soll....

am miottwoch noch jemand lust auf ne runde???? da sieht es noch besser aus und ich hab frei...


----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2010)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Oder seid ihr euch auf andere Art und Weise noch näher gekommen und daher hängt euer Himmel voller Geigen??
> 
> Denkt dran ihr habt eine Verantwortung! Auch Claudia gegenüber:
> 
> *Freireiter müssen dreckig, laut und rüpelig sein!!*



ich aber
ich habe kürzlich auch noch einen liebesfilm gemacht (willst´e  den auch mal sehen?) 
also darf der tb auch mal dichten.
(hab ich hier besser wieder rausgenommen, gehört
ja nicht wirklich hier hin - so´n film)


morgen komme ich vielleicht ein paar minuten später...
sorry, aber ich muss noch jemanden zu einem bahnhof bringen
ich(!) versuche pünktlich zu sein.
wenn´s aber zu arg wird, rufe ich einen von euch an, 
nehme ein handy mit


----------



## enduro pro (13. November 2010)

schön jojo..hoffen wir mal das das wetter mitspielt...hier war es heute trocken, einen kleinen schauer gab es...

allerdings nieselt es jetz einwenig...morgen ist es wieder trocken


----------



## diddie40 (13. November 2010)

sehr schönes filmchen, jojo, gefällt sogar meiner frau.

für morgen früh ist regen angesagt, aber mal schauen..

enduro, wie ist denn deine neue gabel?


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...morgen ist es wieder trocken




wahrscheinlich ist es grad im teuto so nass wie hier.
dann wird wohl keiner um 10 uhr am start sein?



dann lass ich denjenigen, 
den ich zum bahnhof bringen muss, noch schlafen 
und bring den eine stunde später da hin...

oder wie sieht das bei euch aus?
ich weiß, es ist grad noch ein bißchen früh


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2010)

Ja, es hat die ganze Nacht geregnet und es regnet noch immer.
Mir ist das zu nass. Vielleicht wird´s ja was am nächsten We.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2010)

ich bin dann auch raus. 
dann bis die tage


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2010)

ja, es hat die ganze nacht geregnet....macht keinen sinn außer es hat jemand lust auf fangopackungen und heilsame schlammbäder...

wir schauen mal in der nächsten woche oder am mittwoch, da soll das wetter besser sein...und ich hab frei...


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2010)

diddie, die gabel geht ziehmlich gut...es ist ein himmelweiter unterschied zwischen der alten luftgabel und der neuen stahlfeder...nicht mal das gewicht ist anders, ne, die neue ist sogar noch leichter...
hab dazu noch mich getraut den dämpfer komplett zu warten, also mit neuem öl in der druck und zugstufe und alle dichtungen...selbst der macht jetzt mehr spaß als vorher...

wäre ja gern heut ne schöne test und einstellrunde gefahren


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. November 2010)

Zuckersüss seit Ihr!


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2010)

wie meinsten das???


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. November 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wie meinsten das???


Also ich denke es wurde gemeint das ihr aus Zucker seit also keine Feuchtigkeit vertragen könnt, aber trotzdem sssüüüüüßßßßßßß!!!!!!!!! Aber das denke ich!!!!! Wie heißt es doch so schön, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlecht BIKER!!! Mensch hätte ich heute doch nur Zeit gehabt


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. November 2010)

oh man,
was für eine nacht.
es war nicht so schlimm wie erwartet sondern viel schlimmer.
aber wie ich lese habe ich auch nichts verpaßt.
euer fett habt ihr ja schon von dem kleinen süßen wegbekommen.

alles ohne reimen,
aber es gibt jemanden der hat mal gesagt das sich alles was sich reimt gut ist.
wer weiß wer es war bekommt am 27. einen glühwein von mir.


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2010)

tag zusammen
ich komme grad aus dem wald
geil geil geil geil
wenn ich noch könnte,
würde ich noch da sein. 
aber ich hab nur noch kraft zum tippen, mehr geht nicht.


@toto
als junger mann habe ich mir mal bei einem sport
einen bänderriss am linken fuß zugezogen.
wurde operiert und anschließend mit gips (is eben schon lange her)
ruhig gestellt...
war irgendwie blöd
aber alles hat seine zwei seiten:
damals habe ich dann gelernt, ohne den linken fuß zu benutzen, 
rad zu fahren (konnte allerdings kein kind auf dem arm dabei haben,
musst ja irgendwie auch die krücken mitkriegen - aber egal)
also ohne linken fuß bin ich damals gefahren, das war 
eine gute vorübung für heute!

denn:
meine linke pedale (du weißt schon: die wellgo) 
hatte sich festgefressen - drehte sich nicht mehr, lager im eimer, oder so.
erst festgedreht und dann abgedreht und dann isse abgefallen - während der fahrt
(hatte ich vielleicht auch nicht fest genug ins gewinde gedreht). 
da bin ich dann also heute auf dem rückweg nur mit der rechten pedale
gefahren und da ist mir eingefallen, dass ich das schon so ähnlich hatte - mit einem gipsfuß nämlich.
muss die lager von der pedale untersuchen...

also:
toto! pass auf dich auf!
nicht, dass du plötzlich links keine pedale mehr hast
(oder hast du da auch übung drin?)
cu


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2010)

jojo, du hast's gut .... hier hat es nur noch geregnet den ganzen tag lang...der boden ist vollkommen durchweicht, macht keinen spaß.

ab morgen soll es ja trockener werden, dann werd ich mal für mittwoch planen...

hat noch wer lust am mittwoch, zeit egal in den wald zu fahren???


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2010)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder fahren, kann aber erst ab ca. 17:30 - 18:00.
Aber nur wenn die Trails bis dahin befahrbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRKing (14. November 2010)

@TB Das kam von  Pumukel.


----------



## Totoxl (14. November 2010)

@ Jojo
hast die Pedale wieder fertig bekommen? Lager fest ist schon Komisch. Das kommt wen so ein durchtrainierter  Typ wie du, mit aller Gewalt in die Pedalen tritt.


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2010)

jo!
genau  so war das!

hab keine kraft mehr die pedale aufzumachen.
kommt noch.
(morgen bin ich in lingen... yippieeh)


----------



## Totoxl (14. November 2010)

Musst du zu Flip? ich werde da um kurz nach 2 auch rein schneien.


----------



## J-L (14. November 2010)

Das ihr das ganze heute abgeblasen habt, ist echt ne Witznummer. 

 Hatte mich so gefreut!


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. November 2010)

Göthe?


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. November 2010)

Es war zwar schade, aber heute morgen war ich ganz froh. Ich war noch so müüüde. Dafür haben wir dann Nachmittags den Ar*** nass bekommen. 
Thomas und Herbert hatten wohl die wetterfesten Jacken dabei, hatten aber Ihre Bikes vergessen.


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. November 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> oh man,
> was für eine nacht.
> es war nicht so schlimm wie erwartet sondern viel schlimmer.
> aber wie ich lese habe ich auch nichts verpaßt.
> ...


Also ich wußte auch das es Pumukl war kriege ich jetzt auch ein Glühwein????Aber jetzt mal was anderes das du Pumukl gekannt hast, wobei ich doch weiß das dein Favorit Urmel aus dem Eis ist, ist ja schon super, was du alles weißt, bloß das Freeriden das bleibt für dich ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln aber in dein hohen Alter hast du ja noch genügend Zeit dir das vor dem Kamin anzulesen!!!!!! Jetzt mal zu was wichtigen, Enduro mir schwebt vor Mittwoch um 13Uhr vor, kannst ja mal was zusagen!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2010)

gratulation fr king,der glühwein gehört dir,ist auch besser wenn du ihn bekommst und nicht der fb.
der leidet seit geraumer zeit an einer
 :kotz:
glühwein/bierbulimie die er vorzugsweise in tortenhauben entsorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. November 2010)

fb mittwoch um 13.00 bei mir...alles klar????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. November 2010)

Donnerstag abend 18 uhr Bike...wer ist dabei????


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2010)

muß leider die ganze woche lange arbeiten,wie immer wenn gutes wetter ist.

was hat es eigentlich mit dem angebot von yt gegeben? hast du eins bekommen?


----------



## jojo2 (16. November 2010)

ha!
wieder kontakt
dann gibt´s jetzt was auf die augen!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10199


----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2010)

hei, das war ein schöner nachmittag....sonne, wald und ne schöne runde...

nur zwischendurch die hinterradbremse abgek$ckt... 

da wird wohl ne neue fällig sein... toto, was hälst du von der elixir R oder der juicy ultimate carbon????


----------



## Totoxl (16. November 2010)

Was hast du denn bislang verbaut? Musst du wirklich eine neue haben? 
Wenn es denn so ist würde ich mir keine Avid Bremse holen, aber das ist nur mein Geschmack. Wir haben da immer Probleme mit Luft in der Leitung gehabt (Flip und meiner einer) Bremstypen, Jucy 3, Jucy 7, Code und Flips Elixir vom Sratch auch. Shimpanso oder Formula, halte ich für besser. Aber bevor Irgendjemand sagt meine ist aber Bombe, kann sein, ist bloß meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2010)

momentan juicy 5, eigendlich ganz gut mit zufrieden.... die juicy ultimate carbon kann ich für  110.- fast neu bekommen...und die ist schon bling-bling


----------



## Totoxl (16. November 2010)

Technisch ist sie ja ziemlich ähnlich, aber schön leicht 
Was ist an der 5 defekt? Wandernder Druckpunkt?


----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2010)

hast du deinen neuen rahmen schon?????


----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2010)

hinterer kolben wohl nicht mehr dicht, schon das 2te mal innerhalb von 2 tagen die beläge verölt, verbremsflüssigkeitet 

nicht schön...werd die ultimate nehmen  die juicy 5 hat mir von der leistung völlig gereicht, das wird die ulti das auch schon machen


----------



## Totoxl (16. November 2010)

Leider habe ich ihn noch nicht, der Typ kommt nicht aus dem Knick. Hoffe das geht alles gut. Ich habe aber mit Paypal bezahlt falls es Probleme gibt.


----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2010)

hab grad die ultimate bestellt...hoffe sie kommt noch diese woche...


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. November 2010)

was Totoxl da sagt ist durch aus richtig. Die Elixir Modelle Bremsen wirklich gut, haben aber sehr oft Probleme. Natürlich ist das nicht immer so, aber doch ein bischen zu oft.
Die Shimanos sind da wirklich solider. Die SLX oder die Saint würde ich Dir empfehlen.

Übrigens verkauft Lars günstig seine Code. Die ist direkt vom Service gekommen. Da wurden die Bremsen ausgetausch. Die sind also neu, nur der Sattel ist original, aber auch überholt.


----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2010)

zu spät... die code ist bestimmt auch zu teuer.....


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. November 2010)

150 hat er glaub ich gesagt.


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. November 2010)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Donnerstag abend 18 uhr Bike...wer ist dabei????



Uh, Donnerstag 18:00? Das könnte ich schaffen... also vielleicht... ich werds jedenfalls versuchen. Meine Lampe ist jedenfalls geladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. November 2010)

hallo biker und alle die mitlesen....

da der fahrgemeinschaftsordner noch nicht wieder läuft hier der termin für sonntag...

sonntag, 10.00 radfahren...treffpunkt wanderparkplatz bocketal, campingplatz gegenüber...

bei schlechtem wetter fällt der termin aus, soll aber ganz schön werden...

wie gehabt jeder für sich selbst, helm und so sind pflicht wenn man mit möchte....


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2010)

ich setz alles dran, dabei sein zu können,
will doch endlich mal auch wieder den rigger, 
den toto und den canondude sehen! wo sind die?


----------



## tourenschnecke (18. November 2010)

Fahrgemeinschaften geht wieder.


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2010)

der termin ist nun online...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11093


----------



## rigger (18. November 2010)

Ich hab meinen neuen LRS noch nicht, will evtl meine alter gabel mit dem alten VR wieder einbauer fürs erste um wieder fahren zu können. Ich hab im moment eh wenig zeit wegen advent.

Wie sieht es denn nächste woche Sa aus, ich würde ja gerne kommen, wenn dann aber per zug mich müsste dann nachts nur einer nach hause bringen da der letzte zug um 23 uhr fährt.


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2010)

muß noch mal die werbetrommel für sonntag anschmeißen, denn der jojo hatte eine gute idee um den winter etwas spannender zu gestalten....





















na, neugirig geworden???? dann schnell anmelden


----------



## M.N. (18. November 2010)

...jetzt auch mit Hammerschmidt FR am Start... neue Laufräder /leider von Gocycle (beim neuen Einspeichen) meine Deemaxx zerstört... Chrisking Naben (rot elox.) /DT Swiss Speichen und MAVIC EX 729 Felgen... und Gabel Custom Program Fox 40 dann black seidenmatt mit neuen 2011 Decals mit langer Preiswerter Geschichte. Angriff beim nächsten schönen Tag in G...hütte. und/oder am 27.11. TB/Herby wie letztes mal? Bier auf Eis, Kopf auf den Tresen, bis der Morgen kommt... Ach.., Torben hat einiges an Material (Film) schon gesehen, aber... Film fertig und keine Chance in Online zu setzen. Ich bringe am 27.11. Netbook mit Film mit. Um dann Worten Taten folgen zu lassen..! Da so viele Tunen, aus alt neu machen etc. ich werde sobalt das Bike wieder in meiner Wohnung steht Bilder online stellen (für die die Interesse haben)... In dem Sinne fahrt langsam u. kommt schnell wieder! (jetzt habe ich fast soviel geschrieben wie der Jojo in seinen besten Zeiten)...


----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2010)

M.N. schrieb:


> [/SIZE] (jetzt habe ich fast soviel geschrieben wie der Jojo in seinen besten Zeiten)...



naja
du willst doch nicht diese paar buchstaben mit meinen
texten aus meinen besten zeiten vergleichen...
mein vorworte sind normalerweise bereits länger.
viel spass weiterhin mit deinem rad
aber , wo ich schon mal bei vorrot bin...
ach,
besser ein andernmal
kudschaft ruft


----------



## Totoxl (18. November 2010)

Hier mal eine kleine Vorschau, es ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Die Dirt Kleber müssen noch runter und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2010)

wow!!!

wenn das mal nicht ein guter tausch war!
sauba


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2010)

jow toto, ne schöne schaukel hast du da im wohnzimmer... 

dann bist du bestimmt mit dem jojo am start am sonntag


----------



## scott-bussi (18. November 2010)




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2010)

fette karre toto,auf dem teil sähe sogar der fb gut aus und das will schon was heißen.

@rigger
informier dich doch mal über den nachtbus vom index oder ob über münster noch was geht.
evtl. bist du auch nach 4 stunden dauerfeuer froh wenn der zug kommt,
daß wird auf jeden fall kein kindergeburtstag.

könnten sich ruhig noch ein paar leute anmelden


----------



## rigger (18. November 2010)

HM könnte mit dem aura bus nach rheine und mit dem index bus von rheine nach schüttorf fahren.... muss ich mir mal überlegen...


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. November 2010)

Tja, war leider erst recht spät zu Hause und mit radeln wars dann doch essig. Aber irgendwann nochmal...



Totoxl schrieb:


> @ Papa Joe
> Was hast du dir denn jetzt für einen Untersatz besorgt?



Ein alter bekannter ist es geworden. Giant Reign vom hiesigen Kamikaze MM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (19. November 2010)

MM oder M.N. ? Also wen das Melvin sein Bike ist, Top!


----------



## enduro pro (19. November 2010)

hey toto, schon ne runde gefahren??? wie macht sich der neue untersatz????


----------



## Totoxl (19. November 2010)

Nur eine kleine Rund auf dem Parkplatz, aber es fühlt sich gut an  Ich glaub ich müsste aber noch eine härtere Feder verbauen.


----------



## FRKing (19. November 2010)

Der Mtb-rider Katalog mit den 2011 Bikes und Parts ist echt ganz nett. Ich habe den hier seit donnerstag liegen und lese mir den grade durch.


----------



## jojo2 (20. November 2010)

...und sogar der lippe macht auf ganz nett,
hat sich für den start mit dem neuen verlag extra einen bart stehen lassen


----------



## Der Cherusker (20. November 2010)

Da bin ich im Forum an gucken und dann seh ich doch glatt die persönliche Einladung vom Enduro für morgen früh, tja kleiner Enduro muß dich leider enttäuschen bin bis Montag krankgeschrieben da kann man nichts machen!!!
Krankgeschrieben?????, da stellt sich mir doch glatt die Frage wie macht der TB das, der ist doch schon seit Jahren krankgeschrieben!!!!!!!!!!!
Na ja, werde mich die nächsten Tage erholen und dann Samstagabend alles wieder geben ach ja auch wen ich euch das nicht gönne viel Spass morgen!!


----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2010)

hey FB...mußt du denn am montag wieder arbeiten???? hättest du morgen frei gehabt???

wenn du bei beiden fragen mit ja antworten kannst, dann kannst du auch morgen mitfahren...


----------



## jojo2 (20. November 2010)

... und wir sind die abschlußheilbehandlung für dich
und auch den tb


----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2010)

der Fb macht uns bestimmt den "special guest" 

FB in geheimer mission


----------



## scott-bussi (20. November 2010)

Ist morgen wirklich im Bocketal Treffpunkt? Nicht am Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2010)

jupp, bocketal...von dort aus ist man fast in der mitte, schöne tour richtung bevergern oder iburg machbar.... 

morgen ist "altherrenrunde"


----------



## scott-bussi (20. November 2010)

klasse, dann bin ich voll in der Zielgruppe!


----------



## Ibbiker (20. November 2010)

morgen soll's bei mir endlich mal wieder klappen
alt herren ist auch gut -
immer nach dem motto "nicht so langsam, dafür etwas weiter"


enduro pro schrieb:


> jupp, bocketal...von dort aus ist man fast in der mitte, schöne tour richtung bevergern oder iburg machbar....
> 
> morgen ist "altherrenrunde"


----------



## Totoxl (20. November 2010)

Habe es noch versucht zu drehen, aber wenn ich es morgen überhaupt noch aufs Rad schaffe, dann nur in der Heimat. 

Aber wie Arni schon sagte: I´ll be back


----------



## M.N. (21. November 2010)

TB hast du dir den Einbau deiner Hammerschmidt angeschaut? Ist keine schwere Geschichte, habe ich gelesen... Irgendwas was es zu beachten gibt? (natürlich auch an Totoxl!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2010)

k... die wand an,wat wa dat wieder schön.

neben neuen bikes gab es auch die 2011 haute couture in vollendung .

schönes ding


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2010)

das hat bei mir der flip gemacht,ich war aber nicht dabei.


----------



## jojo2 (21. November 2010)

genau! schönes ding war´s
ich hatte wieder richtig lust.

und jetzt fällt heute nachmittag der um- und auszug offenbar aus,
weil gestern lan-party war... super! so sind se die kinder. und jetzt ?? 
egal, fahr ich halt gleich noch ein bißchen fahrrad mit meinem hund und üb so tricks.

sach ma tb: hattest du diese spirenskes von mir echt noch nicht gesehen??
was muss ich denn noch tun?? 
nächstes mal nehm ich rosa fähnchen mit und winke, 
wenn ich wieder was mache, was ich toll find.

rosa
herby hancoc kannst du mir mal den lila rahmen verlinken,
hab den nicht mehr gefunden.

und tourenschnecke? wieder fit?


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2010)

den bunny hop über rauhhaardackel und kleinkinder hatte ich schon gesehen,daß zufächeln von frischluft mit dem hinterrad noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (21. November 2010)

Ich hatte heute auch richtig Lust zu biken, bei dem schönen Wetter und mit ner netten Truppe, aber die Erkältung hat mich zur Ruhe gezwungen. Hoffe nächste Woche wieder dabei zu sein, vielleicht auch schon Samstag Abend, denke, dass mich auch keiner nach Hause bringen muss.


----------



## tourenschnecke (21. November 2010)

War eine schöne Tour. Für mich war es ein Blick über den Tellerrand, hat Spass gemacht.  Hintenraus ging nicht mehr viel bei mir. Habe mich die 20km zurück ganz schön gequält. Beim nächsten mal werde ich auch das Auto nehmen.
 Danke Jungs!


----------



## jojo2 (21. November 2010)

quälen ist unsere zweite leidenschaft
kannst von glück reden, dass ... nicht dabei war.
(aber sach ma: mit dem auto durch den wald, darf man das?
oder fährst du ´nen harvester?)


----------



## tourenschnecke (21. November 2010)

Ich dachte an die Anfahrt nach Brochterbeck. Bin die Strecke von Emsdetten mit dem Rad gefahren. Ökologisch voll korekkt, aber inkompatibel mit meiner Fitniss. Im Wald vielleicht ein leichtes leises Trailmoped.


----------



## herby-hancoc (21. November 2010)

jau schön wars! bis auf das rad im genick zu haben!

jojo
der rahmen steht unter enduro


----------



## Totoxl (21. November 2010)

Das hört sich nach einer schönen Runde an. Meiner einer hat bei den schönen Wetter erst mal dem Junior die große weite Welt gezeigt, aber als die Mutti wieder daheim war, hat der alte sich seine Fietse gepackt und ein feines Ründchen gedreht  
Bike fährt sich sehr gut, die Feder ist ein bisschen zu fluffig, aber eine härtere ist unterwegs.

@M.N.
Habe mich mit Hammerschmidt Montage noch nicht wirklich befasst, aber dazu solltest du jede Menge Infos im Netz finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2010)

jemand zeit/lust am dienstag ab 14:30 eine runde durch den teuto zu drehen?


----------



## Ibbiker (21. November 2010)

di 14:30 könnte klappen


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. November 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> MM oder M.N. ? Also wen das Melvin sein Bike ist, Top!



Huch, da war der Finger schneller als das Auge. Jo, war Melvins Radl. Aber mangel Zeit hatte ich immer noch keine Möglichkeit es im Teuto zu bewegen. Konnte nur Emsdettens Treppen Entweihen. Falls mal in der Woche jemand zu ner Runde ab 19:00 lust hat, sagt mal ein Wort.


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2010)

scott-bussi
hattest du von dem rad an .... erzählt? oder wer war das?
und auf mtbisokay seh ich dann heute das:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvc0A_cWUCU&feature=player_embedded#!

es lohnt sich, den neuesten film von teecee anzugucken: 
What is Mountainbiking about?
netter streifen


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2010)

Neee, ich bin nur auf den fahrenden Zug aufgesprungen

Die Werbung von Conrad habe ich aber auch schon gesehen. 

Sonntag war wieder total klasse! Als ich zu Hause ankam, in Rekordzeit bis nach Altenberge, sagte meine Frau ich hätte mir ruhig Zeit lassen können!!! Vor 16:00 müssen wir nicht weg!!!!

Wir hätten noch so schon fahren können, mit Hüttenpause usw.....


----------



## enduro pro (22. November 2010)

tja scotti, wir wären ja gern mit dir noch auf nen schoppen in die almhütte gefahren  

nächstes mal, dann vielleicht sogar mit schnee

jojo, hab schon ein paar nette strecken im kopf die wir beim nächsten mal mal testen müssen...


----------



## ghostbiker84 (22. November 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> quälen ist unsere zweite leidenschaft
> kannst von glück reden, dass ... nicht dabei war.



Demnächst bin ich auch mal wieder dabei!
Dann wird wieder die Peitsche rausgeholt und euch Feuer unterm Hintern gemacht.


----------



## rigger (22. November 2010)

Oh Gott bewahre!!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. November 2010)

Morgen bin ich dabei. Wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## enduro pro (23. November 2010)

muuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......der ghostbiker 84 ist wieder da.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. November 2010)

die geister, die ich rief...

oh backe!
aber vielleicht bleibt es ja bei dem kurzen zwischenruf vom ghostbiker

ich auch wieder (aufnahmen von gestern und vorgestern)
aber ihr müsst es euch nicht angucken
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10360/h


----------



## enduro pro (24. November 2010)

jojo's ausgedehnten mittagspausen möcht ich auch gern haben  

mein neid ist mit dir...

hey, am wochenende könnte man vielleicht schon den ersten snowride des jahres machen


----------



## rigger (24. November 2010)

Echt gutes Vid jojo!!

Edit:
So neue Teile sind da:
SLR XP




2x Rubber Queen 2.4




und neuer LRS Hope Pro2 mit Track Mack Felgen





Ich Ã¼berleg grad mir evtl noch ne Gustav M zu Kaufen bis 19.12 gibt es den Satz fÃ¼r 249,-â¬ Was haltet ihr von der Bremse?


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. November 2010)

Für 269 bekommst Du eine Saint. Die hatte ich mir bei Bikecomponents bestellt und bin super zufrieden damit.


----------



## rigger (24. November 2010)

Bei BC gibt es die nur für 329,- und die 50g gewichtsersparnis schenke ich mir. Bei Bike24 gibts die für 279,- aber ohne Adapter und Bremsscheiben.


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. November 2010)

Sorry, aber manchmal kann ich einige Leute nicht verstehen, erzählen immer was vom Nicolai, das das Geld dafür nicht reicht und das es irgendwann mal kommt!!!! Kaufen sich dann aber componenten für hunderte von Euros, wie schon gesagt sorry, manche Leute kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## rigger (24. November 2010)

Naja warum der neue LRS fällig war weißt du hoffentlich noch oder hat Alzheimer wieder zugeschlagen... 

Die Michelins gehen bei diesem Wetter garnicht, Daher RQ und der Fizik Gobi den ich bisher hatte ist auch keine Offenbarung gewesen. Für 500,- hab ich noch keinen Nicolai Rahmen gesehen und so unglücklich bin ich mit meinem FR HT ja nu auch nicht.


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. November 2010)

Habe ja schon gesagt, sorry!!!! Verstehen muß ich das ja auch nicht!!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2010)

na, irgendwie muß ich dem FB recht geben....

was ist den mit deiner jetzigen bremse???? kaputt????

reifen hättest du auch mal kurz hier fragen können, allein ich hab noch min 2 satz liegen die ich dir für nen allpel & ei hätte überlassen können...

bremse hab ich auch noch ne avid juicy 5 liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (25. November 2010)

@Enduro vom RQ oder was?
Mit der Bremse bin ich halt am überlegen weil es so ein super angebot ist und mir meine Avid nicht genug power hat, wenn es etwas steiler wird und ich mal länger bremsen muss geht das schon auf die hände und im Park hab ich das auch gemerkt. Die rubbelt auch ziemlich beim bremsen, trotz neuer beläge.

Na ma schauen......


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2010)

nicht RQ aber maxxis ardent FR....

rubbeln kommt auch auf die beläge an und die bremspower auch....größe der scheiben spielt auch noch ne rolle und sollte die angaben der gabel nicht überschreiten...stabilität der gaben macht auch was beim bremsrubbeln aus...

alles in allem hättest du für das, was du für das rad ausgegeben hast schon ein neues vom händer holen können, nen kona oder auch nen YT oder so...aber is ja auch deine sache.....


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2010)

übrigens der bikemarkt ist ne super alternative, findet man sehr gute sachen zu super preisen.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> alles in allem hättest du für das, was du für das rad ausgegeben hast schon ein neues vom händer holen können, nen kona ....




yeah go stinky,
alternativ kannst du mein enduro für nen appel und ein paar eironen bekommen.

an  dem ritt vom  sonntag habe ich noch immer spaß,nämlich eine richtig fette erkältung.
gut das es am samstag reichlich warme getränke und arzneien aller art geben wird.

hey fb,tortenabdeckung  nicht vergessen!


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2010)

erkältung????? du hast deine kona-kutte nicht angehabt  daher die verkühlung...

sonntag soll das wetter schön werden  na, nen kleinen sonntagsnüchternwerdentripp so gegen frühen nachmittag?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> Naja warum der neue LRS fällig war weißt du hoffentlich noch oder hat Alzheimer wieder zugeschlagen...
> 
> .




sehe ich jetzt erst,der fb und alzheimer!

wie soll das denn gehen???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2010)

@Rigger....  hier noch was für dich.-..

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326728/cat/76


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> @Rigger.... hier noch was für dich.-..
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326728/cat/76


 

Dann brauchst du auch keine neuen Scheibenbremsen, der hat ja noch die Cantisockeln.

Aber rigger ich beglückwünsche dich zu deinen neuen Teilen. Sag mal Bescheid wie die Contis sind.

Was haltet ihr denn von diesem Rahmen, wenn ich mit meinem bike nicht so zu frieden wäre, wäre ich wohl schwach geworden.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326586/cat/76

Am Sonntag wäre ich dabei, meine Erkältung scheint auf dem Rückzug zu sein. Endlich


----------



## rigger (25. November 2010)

Ich will ja nicht auf Teufel komm raus ein Fully, meint ihr eigentlich ohne federung Hinten kann man kein MTB mehr fahren oder wie???


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2010)

diddie, den rahmen hatte der verkäufer auch in rot, sah spitze aus...

auch kein unbekannter hersteller... taugt mir wohl, würd nur nen anderen dämpfer einbauen...

@rigger...klar kann man auch mit nem hardtail im wald fahren, fully macht nur mehr spaß 

sonntag können wir ja mal in die nähere wahl setzen....


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2010)

auch geil... http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326747/cat/500


----------



## ghostbiker84 (25. November 2010)

Gebt dem rigger bloß kein Fully!
Dann kommt er überhaupt keinen Berg mehr hoch!
Er hat doch mit seinem Hardtail schon genug zu tun!!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2010)

hauahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..... harte worte ghostbiker.... harte worte....

aber ich weiß, du bist katholisch erzogen worden und darfst nicht lügen...


----------



## jojo2 (25. November 2010)

auch ich möchte dem rigger beipflichten:
fully kann, muss nicht.

schaut euch mal dieses rad hier an... geht alles
(aber rigger: ich glaube, der hat "nicht mal" eine avid an seinem rad)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16812116"]29er-alpine on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## M.N. (25. November 2010)

@rigger... wenn du Bremspower haben möchtest, habe ich noch eine Formula The One (ink. Adaptern u. 203 mm Bremsscheiben).


----------



## M.N. (25. November 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> ...wenn es etwas steiler wird und ich mal länger bremsen muss geht das schon auf die hände und im Park hab ich das auch gemerkt. Die rubbelt auch ziemlich beim bremsen, trotz neuer beläge.
> 
> Na ma schauen......


 

Dann habe ich die Lösung! Und auch noch eine Preisgünstige! Aber nicht weitersagen... Du musst die Bremsen loslassen! Ahhhh.... bleibt aber unter uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht auf Teufel komm raus ein Fully, meint ihr eigentlich ohne federung Hinten kann man kein MTB mehr fahren oder wie???



hardtail? nee,das leben ist schon hart genug.
aber du bist ja noch jung rigger.
wenn auch du am anfang  der zweiten phase in der mittleren hälfte der midlife crisis stehst kannst du die fullys vielleicht verstehen.
wenn man dann zurück schaut sagt man sich "luxus,daß habe ich mir verdient".

denk auch an die vielen vielen arbeitsplätze bei fox,dt-swiss und all die anderen.


----------



## Totoxl (25. November 2010)

@ Diddie
Mondraker mit VPP Hinterbau  Top 
Die bauen echt gute Räder, mit einer gelungenen Geometrie und sind noch nicht so Mainstream.

Wo geht ihr am Samstag nochmal hin???


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2010)

samstag sind wir bei ibb on ice,ne glatte s5.


----------



## rigger (25. November 2010)

@toto willst du auch hin? ich brauch ne rückfahrgelegenheit wenn ich hinfahr.


----------



## Totoxl (25. November 2010)

Nein sorry. Mit Auto fahren um bei einer Druckbetankung nur Zuschauer zu sein. Da könnte ich mir gleich im SM Club eine mit der Peitsche überziehen lassen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2010)

da wollen wir später auch noch hin.


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> @ Diddie
> Mondraker mit VPP Hinterbau  Top
> Die bauen echt gute Räder, mit einer gelungenen Geometrie und sind noch nicht so Mainstream.
> 
> Wo geht ihr am Samstag nochmal hin???


 
du triffst es auf den (meinen) Punkt.
Bist du denn Sonntag dabei?

Gibt es ne Adresse für den Bierstand? Fürs Navi?
Wenn ich komme , dann etwas später, gebe euch also Vorsprung....


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2010)

das mondraker is echt schick.... toto, was hälst'n vom morewood set???

auch nicht schlecht, oder???


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> das mondraker is echt schick.... toto, was hälst'n vom morewood set???
> 
> auch nicht schlecht, oder???


 
Ist mir zu wuchtig, (rein optisch).
Außerdem ist es ein Eingelenker. Alle quer laufenden Kräfte gehen auf ein Lager und auf den Dämpfer. Ich hatte damit , war allerdings auch ein extrem leichter marthon rahmen, immer Probleme. Sowohl das Hauptlager als auch der Dämpfer zeigten nach einem halben Jahr deutliches Spiel. Bei meinem Bergamont ( abgestützter Eingelenker) ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Was mich am VPP System überzeugt, ist , dass der Hinterbau zunächst dem Hindernis wie die Gabel nach Hinten ausweigt, dann gerade nach Oben und erst zum Schluss nach Oben-Vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2010)

Es gibt auch immer wieder güntige Reifenangebote fürs halbe Geld:
Hinten: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1335 für 16,95
Vorne: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1334 für 14,95


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2010)

und diddie, wann fährst du nach bocholt, rahmen anschauen


----------



## diddie40 (26. November 2010)

Na ja, ich brauche halt keinen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## rigger (26. November 2010)

Gibts ein neues Rad diddie?

hier mal meins nach dem Umbau.


----------



## diddie40 (26. November 2010)

Nein, nein, nein, es gibt kein neues


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2010)

diddie, gib dir nen ruck...neue saison, neues rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (26. November 2010)

Ist doch eher was für die, die ständig ihr Rad zur Inspektion bringen müssen. Wegen Spiel in den Lagern und so. Meine Lager sind alle spielfrei wie am ersten Tag, obwohl es ja eigentlich nicht für mein Einsatzgebiet gebaut ist. Das spricht für mein Bergamont. Also werde ich wohl das bike nächste saison härter ran nehmen müssen, damit ich mir einen neuen Rahmen kaufen kann und ihr endlich Ruhe gebt.


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2010)

härter rannehmen???? na das wird dann ja ein spannendes neues jahr werden...

schöne neue sachen machen und neue wege eröffnen...es wurden schon ein paar nette neue spots gesichtet


----------



## diddie40 (26. November 2010)

Neue saison? Jetzt fängt gerade der Winter an, hoffe, dass ich diesen Winter mal ein paar Kilometer mehr mache als letztes Jahr. Wenn´s dann warm wird und es so richtig Spaß macht, möchte ich mich nämlich nicht quälen, wlii sagen, das Wintertraining wird sich auch viel auf Strasse abspielen, einfach locker Kilometer machen.


----------



## rigger (26. November 2010)

DU und Quälen??  du bist doch meistens der fitteste.


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2010)

da hat der rigger recht....aber nur wenn der angelbird und der jäger nicht mitfahren oder der Fb seine wilden 5 minuten bekommt... ihr wißt schon, schnell vorn und schnell müde....


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2010)

diddie, schau mal hier..... sehr schick 


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/327345/cat/76


----------



## jojo2 (26. November 2010)

ihr habt´s natürlich schon gesehen?!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2010)

komme grade von ibb on ice wieder,
mußte kurz schauen ob für morgen alles hergerichtet ist.
der glühwein ist heiß , daß bier eiskalt,die lokomotive hat dampf auf dem kessel  und die erforderlichen  sicherheitsvorkehrungen für den fb wurden auch getroffen .
es kann also losgehen.


----------



## scott-bussi (27. November 2010)

@jojo2
saugutes Video!! Ich kannte es noch nicht. Aber der G. fährt ja wirklich wie vom anderen Stern.

Wo ist morgen eigentlich Treffpunkt?? Oder fällt es aus wg. Druckbetankung??


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2010)

moin scotti....


der diddie und ich hatten mal gegen mittag ins auge gefaßt...willst du auch noch der schöne wetter nutzen morgen????

ich würd sagen so um 13.00 treffen???? dann sollte das wieder gehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (27. November 2010)

Jau, Wetter ist super! Aber wird es um 13.00 nicht schon dunkel??
Der Ghostrider will wohl auch fahren, aber eine Uhrzeit haben wir noch nicht besprochen. Ich denke ich melde mich noch mal. Wo ist denn morgen Treffpunkt?


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2010)

dunkel wird es um 16.00 

wir könnten auch was früher los, nur micht vor 12.00 bitte...hoffe der diddie meldet sich noch mal dazu...

treff würd ich gern in brochterbeck machen....


----------



## diddie40 (27. November 2010)

Zeit ist mir egal.
Legt einfach was fest.
Ob ich heute abend komme, weiß ich noch nicht, bin mit meiner Frau unterwegs und weiß noch nicht, wann ich zurück bin.
Also ich sag mal bis morgen


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2010)

na dann um 12.00 wanderparkplatz bocketal.....

wer kommt mit?????


----------



## diddie40 (27. November 2010)

ich


----------



## rigger (27. November 2010)

Ich kann heute abend nicht muss dienst auf dem weihnachtsmarkt schieben....


----------



## Totoxl (27. November 2010)

Also 12 Uhr Treffpunkt wie immer, da könnte ich eigentlich auch...

Edit: oder auch nicht, mich hat irgend eine Virenschleuder verseucht und diese kleinen Dinger machen mich gerade fertig.
Viel Spaß euch allen. War es gestern gut? Melvin wie bekommt ich dein Video zu sehen, kan man das nicht bei Vimeo hoch laden?


----------



## J-L (27. November 2010)

Ich komme morgen auch mit einem Kumpel. Fahren um 11 los in eure Richtung. Wisst ihr noch wie die Shores stehen? Gruß Julian


----------



## scott-bussi (28. November 2010)

bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2010)

toto
du sitzt am rechner???

ich komm grad aus dem wald,
ich sag dir, du verpasst was!!

und das mit dem neuen rad...
(sag nicht, das taugt nich)

oh
les grad: virenträger
gute besserung


----------



## M.N. (28. November 2010)

Ein wirklich guter Abend gestern, Respect an die die noch länger durchgehalten haben... 
Aber um noch einmal eines der Themen von Gestern aufzugreifen, "Innenbelüftete Bremsscheiben"...
Ich bin ja nun wirklich nicht der Techniker unter unseren Fahreren, aber was im Automobilbau oder MX Sport schon Standart ist, denke ich ist auch an DH/FR Bikes sinnvoll da große Scheiben wesentlich mehr Hitze aufnehmen und dann gerade Innenbelüftete Scheiben einen größeren Kühleffekt haben, und die Aufgenommende Hitze besser ableiten können. Z.b. der Hersteller Hope baut diese Scheiben, und das Feedback ist durchweg positiv.


----------



## M.N. (28. November 2010)

Ich hatte mich schon auf meine Hammerschidt gefreut aber als ich 
auf der Homepage von Canyon unterwegs war ist die Freude dahin gewesen: 

*





 Nicht kompatibel mit Torque FRX 2009 / 2010. Die Ankerplatte der Hammerschmidt schlägt beim Einfedern an die Schwinge!*

Es gibt in Münster die Jungs von 77designz http://www.77designz.com/ welch z.B. Vorbauten u. Kettenführungen bauen, 
 

daher jetzt keine Hammerschidt sondern nicer Stuff aus MS.


----------



## Ibbiker (28. November 2010)

@jojo -
ich komm grad aus dem wald,
ich sag dir, du verpasst was!!

stimmt genau - schön wars, kaum 2beiner unterwegs - und belüftete bremsen brauchte es auch keine, war ja kalt genug


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2010)

jo ibbiker!
davon verstehen wir was.

hab heute morgen nicht genug bekommen,
war daher auch noch am am nachmitag im wald unterwegs
und dann diese unglaublich orangene, untergehende sonne - wow!


----------



## Ibbiker (28. November 2010)

am nachmittag? ne damit kann ich nicht dienen!
da war so'n großes stück möbel im weg, da bin ich nach meiner tour drauf gefallen.
und wie sagst du immer so schön - meine geliebte hat mich da, hilflos wie ich war - einfach liegen lassen.
als ich dann wach wurde war's zum biken leider zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2010)

äi!
auch nich schlecht
ach quatsch:
das war ja ein sehr schönes programm bei dir


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2010)

it`s showtime,
hier die gelegenheit innenbelüftete bremsscheiben oder gleich komplett neue bikes zur schau zu stellen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11131


----------



## rigger (28. November 2010)

Ich müsste nächste woche eigentlich zeit haben.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2010)

na dann los,nicht so schüchtern,anmelden.

für den trip nach portes de soleil (frankreich nicht italien) bietet sich der termin vom 22.06-26.06.2011 bei den meisten an.
wer noch nicht hat,schnell mami fragen ob er mit darf.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11131


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2010)

tach jojo und ibbiker... mich und den scott-bussi konntet ihr nicht neidisch machen...wir hatte nen kleine feine tour gemacht, schön südhangweg in der sonne...fast schon sonnenbrandweter gestern  


@scotti...jetzt hättest du die möglichkeit zum nightride im schnee...heir schneit es und alles ist schon schön weiß


----------



## rigger (29. November 2010)

Ich mach heute auch erstmal nen Schneenightride, hier schneits nämlich auch schon gut, muss ja sowieso noch ne probefahrt machen...


----------



## ghostbiker84 (29. November 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> tach jojo und ibbiker... mich und den scott-bussi konntet ihr nicht neidisch machen...wir hatte nen kleine feine tour gemacht, schön südhangweg in der sonne...fast schon sonnenbrandweter gestern



Wo warst du gestern frag ich mich!
Um 12.02 Uhr war ich im Bocketal und da war keiner, ans Handy geht der Herr auch. 
Man, man, man!


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2010)

na handy hab ich beim bike nie dabei und wir sind nach meiner uhr um ca. 1 min vor 12 los richtung brochterbeck/südhangweg...haben wir uns etwa verpaßt????


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2010)

mittwoch jemand lust auf ne runde im schnee spielen??? zeit egal, hab frei....


----------



## scott-bussi (29. November 2010)

Mittwoch leider nicht.
Ich denke wir werden Donnerstag schon mal einen kleinen Nightride im Schnee machen. Gegen 18:00 Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen.
Sonntag war genau richtig um das Hirn ein wenig durchpusten zu lassen. 
Bei -2/-3 Grad ist es aber doch recht frisch im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. November 2010)

verdammt
ich glaube, das ist nicht gut für meine alten gelenke,
aber
verflixt, ht fahren ist echt obercool.

letzter film aus der seasonaires serie.
(rigger! ich beneide dich! mit dem ding ist man gezwungen,
radfahren zu lernen. ich hoffe, du hast so eine masochistische ader wie ich):

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17304188"]Seasonaires - Ep5 - Jinya Nishiwaki on Vimeo[/ame]



(nebenbei
kai b. hat recht:
es ist ganz leicht. ich bin ihm manchmal dicht auf den fersen. 
bald tanzen wir ein duett. ihr wisst schon: so mit arme unterhakeln und im kreis fahren und dazu wird polka gepielt)


----------



## rigger (30. November 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> verdammt
> ich glaube, das ist nicht gut für meine alten gelenke,
> aber verflixt, ht fahren ist echt obercool.
> 
> ...



Wäre ich nicht masochistisch veranlagt hätte ich mir kin FR HT gekauft. 
Mein kurzer Nightride gestern abend war auch super, alle neuen Teile laufen super nur meine Trails waren zu voll mit eis, deshalb bin ich eher auf den Waldwegen geblieben.

BTW ein cooles Vid haste da gefunden. hab ich letzte Woche schon mal angeschaut und war begeistert. 

Hier noch ein Vid vom selben Fahrer:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7TyakE8qw"]YouTube        - hardtail downhill in whistler[/nomedia]


----------



## M.N. (30. November 2010)

@ jojo, ABER wie würde der Typ im Vid abgehen wenn er unter sich 200mm hätte??? Und du darfst Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen, allein was zwischen Mister Nishiwaki und ak. Rigger für eine Welt liegt. Und wenn du unseren flying Holländer siehst... klassen besser auf dem Kona.


----------



## jojo2 (30. November 2010)

nene,
ich verlgeiche nicht birnen mit äpfeln.

ich sach nur wie lecker kirschen schmecken.
wer ist der flying dutchman?
der cannondude?
grüß den mal!


----------



## rigger (30. November 2010)

Ich hab das so verstanden das jojo es cool findet, was man mit nem HT so alles anstellen kann und hat mich nicht mit ihm verglichen, sein fahrkönnen ist ein ansporn/ziel für mich was ich mal erreichen möchte.


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2010)

und man darf nicht vergessen, HT ist nicht gleich HT, von der geo her und der stabilität, gewicht und ausstattung......


----------



## M.N. (30. November 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nene,
> ich verlgeiche nicht birnen mit äpfeln.
> 
> ich sach nur wie lecker kirschen schmecken.
> ...


 
..."die sind wirklich soft" ... die Kirschen...
Ja der Cannondude/ aber der wird jetzt wohl Konadude heißen...


----------



## M.N. (30. November 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> und man darf nicht vergessen, HT ist nicht gleich HT, von der geo her und der stabilität, gewicht und ausstattung......


 
wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, würdest du wissen das der Rigger ein "FR" "Hartes Teil" fährt, und mit der Ausstattung für den FR=Freeride Einsatz gebaut wurde. 




??? aber enduro auch ich dachte immer das ein FR HT eher so (siehe o.) ausschaut! Aber halt wieder was neues gelernt!

... aber mit "geo" meinst du die Zeitschrift... Oder?


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2010)

na, bei freeride würd ich aber von min 160mm federweg an der gabel ausgehen und einem schön abfallenden oberrohr um schrittfreiheit zu haben....das ganze widerspricht sich mit riggers bildern leider doch arg.... 

da nützen auch keine breiten schlappen was...nicht mal ich würd von meinem rad sagen das es ein freerider ist, auch nicht mit 170/160mm federweg, da der rahmen von der geo und der stabi dafür wohl nicht gebaut ist.....  

wie sagte der Fb noch so schön: Zitat: "all-mountain-plus"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (30. November 2010)

Oder wie maqn in den US of A sagt "Agressive All Mountain".
Ist doch egal wie das Kind heißt ich hab ein Bike für Touren und fürn Park.

Und schaut mal hier rein, da findet ihr genug beispiele zum Thema "FR-HT"

Gestern abend hab ich noch ne Stunde mit dem Bike im Wald verbracht, war lustig aber auf den trails auch sehr rutschig, zumindest auf den vielen Felden und wurzeln bei mir.


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2010)

jeder wie er mag...meine meinung dazu kennst du ja, für die kohle hätte es was anständiges gegeben....


----------



## rigger (30. November 2010)

Es ist halt immer die frage was man unter "was anstandigen" versteht, nenn mal ein paar beispiele....


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2010)

z.b. dieses angebot, zzgl schaltung und rest biste bei  1500.- und hast was besseres  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/328014/cat/76 oder

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/327221/cat/76 kommste mit bikemarktsachen auch auf  1500.- 

oder hier was genau für dich http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/328244/cat/74

oder nen schnapper... neu http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/328240/cat/74 frag mal den toto wie das ding geht....


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2010)

geht noch weiter... http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326658/cat/74

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326298/cat/74

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/325566/cat/74

hatten wir den schon??? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/328327/cat/76


----------



## jojo2 (30. November 2010)

hi enduro
warum kriegt nur der rigger so eine persönlich beratung???

ich brauch ein gerät für 180mm federungen 
größe s
(ist für mein jüngstes familienmitglied)






ich finde, es darf auch etwas größer ausfallen, dann kann ich auch noch damit heizen, aber nicht weiter sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (30. November 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> na, bei freeride würd ich aber von min 160mm federweg an der gabel ausgehen und einem schön abfallenden oberrohr um schrittfreiheit zu haben....das ganze widerspricht sich mit riggers bildern leider doch arg....
> 
> da nützen auch keine breiten schlappen was...nicht mal ich würd von meinem rad sagen das es ein freerider ist, auch nicht mit 170/160mm federweg, da der rahmen von der geo und der stabi dafür wohl nicht gebaut ist.....
> 
> wie sagte der Fb noch so schön: Zitat: "all-mountain-plus"


Oder wie der FB auch noch sagt, wird bei euch allen die Birne weich!!! Setzt euch alle mal aufs Bike bei dem Wetter wird der Kopf mal wieder richtig frei und ich will mal noch was sagen bei uns allen ist noch viel Luft nach oben viiieeeelllllllll!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2010)

kein problem...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/328410/cat/45

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/327640/cat/45 paß aber auf, da wird der melvin neidisch drauf 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/327328/cat/45


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2010)

komplettbikes 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/328269/cat/42 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/327996/cat/42

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/327188/cat/42


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2010)

tja FB, wo warst du denn am sonntag um 12.00??? war schön und der kopf war frei.... 

und das du oben viel luft hast, das wissen wir doch alle


----------



## jojo2 (30. November 2010)

ich dummerle
warum frag ich nicht gleich dich
ich hatte noch überlegt:
jojo, du hast den enduro gar nicht gefragt,
woher soll der dann wissen, dass du ein rad brauchst,
also frag mal ein bißchen höflicher...


die ist 170 cm klein, ich denke, bei ihrer radgröße fallen dann auch ein paar bikeparkmitbesuche auf dem rad für mich mit  ab

also:
danke danke


m.n. neidisch machen? ne 
nich mit mir


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2010)

na dann bau dir den TR 450 schön auf, das ding ist der hammer rein optisch und soll auch fahrtechnisch sehr gut gehen....

wobei das session 77 auch sehr gut aussieht und auch bestimmt gut mit ner totem zu fahren geht...


----------



## Totoxl (30. November 2010)

Jojo fragt doch mal Vattern, wie lang sind die Beine von deinem Junior?
Tr 450 oder Session für ein Kind, geht noch? Wenn du so viel Chipse hast Jojo, bekomme ich das nächste mal ein Uzzi fürs mitnehmen. 

Hier mal mein Tip
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326558/cat/42
Günstig, stabil, Geo, gute Ausstattung fürs Geld und und und


----------



## jojo2 (30. November 2010)

oh mann!
geb ich gleich weiter!
was schipse sind, weiß ich, aber mist
was ist ein uzzi`?
so, schnell feierabend machen, nach hause, rad zeigen, kaufen.


uzzi
uzzi
was ist uzzi? 
mist


----------



## Totoxl (30. November 2010)

.


----------



## Totoxl (30. November 2010)

Der Nachfolger von meinem 6.6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nelli-pirelli (30. November 2010)

okay okay also ich soll hier jetzt reinschreiben dass meine beine 79 cm lang sind...
viele dank dass ihr euch so kümmert um mich (und auch um papa  )
ich will natürlich das nicolai habn aber das kona ist auch toll 
so und zur aufklärung also ich bin keine kerl(also weil hier oben junior mal gesagt wurde...  )
Danke


----------



## rigger (30. November 2010)

Hier noch mal wieder ein feines Vid vom Schneidi
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/171706/


----------



## jojo2 (1. Dezember 2010)

toto
dein intense ist schon verkauft?
oder erst nach der ersten fahrt im teuto damit??
ich will das vorher noch mal sehen dürfen - sonntag?


----------



## rigger (1. Dezember 2010)

Er meinte glau7be ich eher das das Uzzi der Nachfolger vom 6.6 bei intense ist, richtig Toto?


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2010)

??????????????????????????


----------



## Totoxl (1. Dezember 2010)

Richtig das Intense 6.6 gibt es so nicht mehr und der Nachfolger ist das Uzzi. 
Meins bleibt erstmal bei mir, aber ich bin ja quasi wie James B. Sag niemals nie


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2010)

ah!aha!ahah!

miss moneypenny und ich hatten es schon so vermutet


----------



## jojo2 (1. Dezember 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Richtig das Intense 6.6 gibt es so nicht mehr und der Nachfolger ist das Uzzi.



ich fand das intense sowieso blöd,
sah doch voll doof aus.



eine bitte:
sagst du mal dem flip, dass ich ja sowas von zufrieden mit meinem jimbo bin;
flip hat sich mühe gegeben (wahrscheinlich hat er das alles mit links 
gemacht - aber als ich daneben stand, war ich schwer beeindruckt)
und die hat sich echt gelohnt ,die mühe.
ich ruf den ja sonst nur an, wenn mein reifen wieder aufgepumpt werden muss und so
danke


----------



## Totoxl (1. Dezember 2010)

Jojo, du hast es nicht verstanden glaube ich. Ich habe immer noch das schwarze Intense 6.6, aber das Uzzi kannst du mir schenken wenn du zu viel Geld hast. Dann hast du gefragt "Uzzi?" und ich sagte, zur Erklärung was ein UZZi ist, das ist der Nachfolger von meinen Bike. So wie es jetzt keine Stinkys bei Kona mehr gibt, sonder stattdessen den Operator.

Kann ich machen, den sehe spätestens ich am Samstag noch. Wie bist du denn jetzt mit deiner Lyrik Coil zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2010)

was?????keine stinkys mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!ausgestorben!!!!!!!klimawandel oder bikeparks?
wer ist schuld?


----------



## jojo2 (1. Dezember 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Jojo, du hast es nicht verstanden glaube ich.  Wie bist du denn jetzt mit deiner Lyrik Coil zufrieden?



wow!
jetzt habe ich verstanden
glaube ich

meine gabel?

jo!

gabel ist super!!
hättest mich am sonntag sehen sollen,
ich hab´s leider selbst nicht gesehen,
aber ich glaube, meine gabel hat mich gerettet
glaube ich

jedenfalls bin ich nicht auf den kopf gefallen
soweit ich mich erinnern kann

tb, du warst dabei.
bin ich am sonntag auf den kopf gefallen??

da war dieser dackel mitten im wald

und noch irgendwas


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2010)

heute im wald...


----------



## rigger (1. Dezember 2010)

Hat deine 2step nicht mehr funktioniert?


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2010)

enduro 
wieso ist dein rad immer so hübsch sauber?
die gabel steht dem echt gut.
habt ihr gar keinen schnee?? 
(die kamera ist die von einem n97 mini? boah)

@rigger
ich war fast bestens zufrieden mit meiner 2-step,
aber wenn alle sagen, keule is gut, dann muss ich das doch ausprobieren.


----------



## diddie40 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi enduro, solltest mal ein bild an specialized schicken. So ist es weit aus besser als das original, sieht echt super aus.
wärend ihr durch den wald coiled, sitz ich immer noch mit meiner erkältung. einen tag gehts besser, nächsten tag wieder schlechter und das ganze zieht sich jetzt schon ziemlich lange hin. hoffe von sonntag zu sonntag wieder dabei zu sein. also mal sehen, wie es am sonntag aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2010)

doch jojo, schnee ist da, allerdings nicht so viel und wer errät warum auf dem foto nicht so viel schnee zu sehen ist und wo es aufgenommen wurde bekommt ein "snickers" 

hab nen schönen neuen weg gefunden 

kleine hilfe zum rätsel: woran lehnt das rad und was ist auf höhe des dämpfers zu erkennen????


----------



## herby-hancoc (2. Dezember 2010)

HEXENWEG

quote=enduro pro;7799394]doch jojo, schnee ist da, allerdings nicht so viel und wer errät warum auf dem foto nicht so viel schnee zu sehen ist und wo es aufgenommen wurde bekommt ein "snickers" 

hab nen schönen neuen weg gefunden 

kleine hilfe zum rätsel: woran lehnt das rad und was ist auf höhe des dämpfers zu erkennen???? 



[/quote]


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2010)

nicht ganz, herby, nicht ganz....geht in die hexe über, später mal 

halbes snickers für dich  ich beiß dann die andere hälfte ab....


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Dezember 2010)

die hexe ist eine gießkanne


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2010)

jo, das snickers geht an den TB....er muß es allerdings mit dem herbert teilen, er hat die vorarbeit geleistet.... 

schönen neuen weg entdeckt der auch noch spannenderwerise mit nem wegweiser " S4" gekennzeichnet ist  und ne höhle hab ich auch gefunden...


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2010)

gehen wir da am sonntag spazieren, ja?!


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2010)

von mir aus gern....könnte nur recht glatt werden wenn man dem wetterbericht glauben schenken kann....soll eisregen geben....


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2010)

okay,
dann lassen wir das
deswegen hat sich ausser mir auch noch keiner angemeldet?
wie sacht diddie: dann eben den nächsten sonntag
(gute besserung)


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2010)

jojo, erst mal abwarten...vielleicht bleibt es ja auch kalt...der herbert will bestimmt auch kommen und seine snickershälfe abholen


----------



## herby-hancoc (2. Dezember 2010)

ja willer wohl! oder ich gehe in die kirche beichten das ich unkeusch war und mir wahrscheinlich ein neuen rahmen kaufen werde wenn gott KONA  es mir erlaubt das ich auch an einen anderen freeridegott diene



enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo, erst mal abwarten...vielleicht bleibt es ja auch kalt...der herbert will bestimmt auch kommen und seine snickershälfe abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2010)

wiebitte?????neuer rahmen??????? sag schon, was solls werden????wo zu sehen????wann kommt????Was kommt dran?????


----------



## herby-hancoc (2. Dezember 2010)

ich hoffe NORCO ist aber noch nicht sicher!



enduro pro schrieb:


> wiebitte?????neuer rahmen??????? sag schon, was solls werden????wo zu sehen????wann kommt????Was kommt dran?????


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2010)

welcher???bilder???link????


----------



## herby-hancoc (2. Dezember 2010)

nu mah ruhig an ist noch nicht sicher hab noch keinen segen und keine rückmeldung!aber wenn ist es ein NORCO SIX



enduro pro schrieb:


> welcher???bilder???link????


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2010)

mal wieder nen schnapper könnt ich mir denken...aus der bucht???


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Dezember 2010)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> ja willer wohl! oder ich gehe in die kirche beichten das ich unkeusch war




das kann dauern,würde sich wahrscheinlich rechnen wenn du dem orden beitrittst und dir dafür 1-2 jahre zeit nimmst.

@wintersportler
für sonntag wird leichter schneefall gemeldet,geil oder?


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2010)

hi tb
geh mal auf meine profilseite - erster film, der mit dem sch....

ich freu mich schon auf euch


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Dezember 2010)

jau,daß ist mal richtiger schnee.
überlege schon ernsthaft das bike im januar mit zum schifahren zu nehmen.
ab sonntag wird dafür trainiert.


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2010)

snowride....coole sache das....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (2. Dezember 2010)

Ihr redet hier alle über tolle neue Bikes, Rahmen und Federgabeln. Da habe ich gedacht, dann muss ich mir auch was richtig teures zulegen:


----------



## cannondude (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ja, ich bin letzte Woche wieder Vater geworden (es ist ein Mädchen, noch teurer)....

Und der Vorteil: ich habe in Dezember Elternzeit! Wer möchte eine schöne Runde fahren? Ich habe ja Zeit (wenn ich keine Pampers wechseln muss...)!


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch!!!



auch deiner tochter zu dir
glückwunsch an die mutter wegen
sich selbst


----------



## rigger (2. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute!!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Dezember 2010)

Auch Glückwunsch!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Dezember 2010)

hey dude.... 

alles gute zum neuen familienmitglied...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (3. Dezember 2010)

glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## FRKing (3. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch...


----------



## FRKing (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir vorgenommen im nächsten Jahr beim IXS Cup in Winterberg zu starten.


----------



## rigger (3. Dezember 2010)

FRKing schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorgenommen im nächsten Jahr beim IXS Cup in Winterberg zu starten.


----------



## Totoxl (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich schließe mich mal den Glückwünschen an und genieße die Elternzeit.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Dezember 2010)

glückwunsch cannondude ,wo bleiben die eckdaten?
federweg ,bereifung,usw. des kinderwagens und was noch alles für mountainbike papas wichtig ist.
bei mir gab es am mittwoch auch nachwuchs,auch weiblich.der preis war erst etwas höher wie bei dir cannondude,der unterhalt soll dafür auf dauer etwas günstiger sein.

vorteil:ist schon stubenrein
nachteil:kein anspruch auf elternzeit


----------



## Totoxl (3. Dezember 2010)

"Ohhh sweat"


----------



## M.N. (3. Dezember 2010)

Alles gute für deine Tochter, Glückwunsch dir u. deiner Frau!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Dezember 2010)

FRKing schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorgenommen im nächsten Jahr beim IXS Cup in Winterberg zu starten.



sehr gute idee!
ich hab auch welche:
ich nenn dir einen konditionstrainer,
einen muskelaufbautrainer,
einen gymnastiktrainer,
einen mentaltrainer,
einen fahrer
und fans

wir begleiten dich dann im nächsten jahr
jedes wochenende zur strecke nach winterberg
(dieser winter wird kurz!)und da ihr in zwei verschiedenen klassen starten werdet,
werden die zuschauer am steinfeld 
für anna (ich kenn die aber immer noch nich) und dich geimpft!

also wie gesacht: sehr gute idee
am nächsten sonntag beginnt die erste trainingseinheit - 10 uhr


sorry frking
mir war heute nacht noch etwas siedendheiß eingefallen, das muss
ich eben noch loswerden:
greg minaar hatte bislang immer ein problem. der hatte nur einen techniker.
du kannst auf eine excellente tecknikercrew zugreifen
(problem hier nur: die sind sehr experimentierfreudig - die brauchen 
mehr als ein rennen...)
aber die haben ein problem nicht, die wissen, wann schluss ist:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15712648"]Boxxer Worlds 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rigger (4. Dezember 2010)

Gei!! 

Wenn es morgen früh regnet bin ich raus, ich muss mir das chaos auf den Straßen nicht antun wenn der eisregen kommt. Ich hab gestern noch gesehen wie sich ein anhänger in der stadt bei 30 sachen quer gestellt hat als der fahrer ein bisschen zu stark gebremst hat. 

Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte mich morgen eigentlich auch wieder blicken lassen, aber wie der Rigger schon schreibt, bei der Wetter Vorschau muss ich das Autofahren nicht haben. Die letzten Wochen ist mir das Biken im Teuto nicht gegönnt  
Heute sieht es ja ganz gut aus, vielleicht drehe ich hier noch eine Runde.

@Jojo
Wie sieht es den mit der Bike suche für deinen Junior aus? Bist schon was weiter?


----------



## cannondude (4. Dezember 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> glückwunsch cannondude ,wo bleiben die eckdaten?
> federweg ,bereifung,usw. des kinderwagens und was noch alles für mountainbike papas wichtig ist.


hier noch die Eckdaten:
Framehöhe: 50cm
Gewicht: 3410gramm
Einsatzbereich: sehr warhscheinlich Freeride

Was der Kinderwagen angeht: ist im Moment noch einen Hardtail, ich muss noch mit Diddie sprechen wie ich die zum Fully mit 160mm Federweg umbauen kann, damit er auch waldtauchlich ist


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2010)

morgen schneit es im teuto.....


----------



## jojo2 (4. Dezember 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> @Jojo
> Wie sieht es den mit der Bike suche für deinen Junior aus? Bist schon was weiter?



wir hängen im moment an dem kona. 
aber da gibt´s einfach keine rückmeldung
(die für die das ist, is aber ne die, müssen deshalb wir mal gucken 
wie das mit dem gewicht und den maßen ist)
zur not wird´s anfang des jahres ein neues, 
das die aber vorher ein bißchen testen konnte.

diddie hängt wahrscheinlich schon an den konstruktionszeichnungen
für den kw-umbau auf 160 mm?


----------



## Totoxl (4. Dezember 2010)

Ist das Bike für deine "Dirt" Tochter?


----------



## jojo2 (4. Dezember 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ist das Bike für deine "Dirt" Tochter?



jup!

die hatte doch dieses freeridecamp mitgemacht: 
eine woche, 30 jungs, ein mädchen im bikepark
und ga (der vom bikepark) hat ihr gesacht:
du brauchst ´n freerider



und zufällig kam mir das auch zu pass...


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2010)

@fr king
unseren letzten kandidaten beim ixs cup haben wir auf den ersten platz gepuscht,daß sollte bei dir sicherlich auch klappen.


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie bekomme ich gerade die Termine nicht angezeigt. Wann und vor allem *wo* geht es denn morgen los?? 10:00 Uhr??


----------



## FRKing (4. Dezember 2010)

Das müsste alles gut klappen ich habe ja jetzt die perfekte Crew am start. Das nächste Jahr muss etwas besser bei mir laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. Dezember 2010)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich gerade die Termine nicht angezeigt. Wann und vor allem *wo* geht es denn morgen los?? 10:00 Uhr??



jo, ich auch nicht

aber: hier schneit´s nicht schlecht,
und ich meld mich daher mal vorsichtshalber für morgen ab.
ich guck morgen aber noch mal zur tür raus, 
vielleicht sind die straßen ja ohne probleme zu fahren,
dann würde ich auch kommen.

oh frking schrieb, während ich schrieb
jo! das wird gut laufen für dich in winterberg
morgen als trainingseinheit auf dem programm:
du ziehst deine familie auf dem schlitten!
alles klar?
cu


----------



## FRKing (4. Dezember 2010)

Eingendlich wollte ich Zement säcke schleppen...


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. Dezember 2010)

cannondude schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier alle über tolle neue Bikes, Rahmen und Federgabeln. Da habe ich gedacht, dann muss ich mir auch was richtig teures zulegen:


Auch vom FB Glückwünsche!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2010)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich gerade die Termine nicht angezeigt. Wann und vor allem *wo* geht es denn morgen los?? 10:00 Uhr??



es soll um 10:00 am dörenther berg losgehen,aber hier schneit es bis der onkel doktor kommt.
wie ihr sicherlich wißt gilt ab dem 04.12 winterreifenpflicht,auch für autos,glaube ich

morgen wird gesungen

hohe berge, pulverschnee,
steile hänge ,jagertee
(skifahrerlied aus  ischgl)


----------



## diddie40 (4. Dezember 2010)

Da ist man mal 2 Tage nicht am Start (war bei unseren Nachbarn in Enschede und habe bei einer coolen Musiktheaterproduktion mitgespielt), da wird hier eine Seite nach der anderen vollgeschrieben ...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die etwas neues haben, haben wollen, oder nächstes Jahr machen wollen

Statt 160mm könntest du auch breitere Reifen aufziehen und dann bei 3kg Gewicht vielleicht 0,3 bar?

Es schneit, ja, bin gerade noch mit dem Auto gefahren, ging ganz gut, habe meine Frau zur Weihnachtsfeier gebracht, mal sehen wie es (sie) aussieht, wenn ich sie wieder abhole.

Bin heute nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder auf dem bike gesessen. Bin ein wenig am Kanal spazieren gefahren, weil immer noch nicht wieder ganz gesund. Werde morgen früh auch mal aus dem Fenster schauen, wenn´s eben geht werde ich fahren


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> j
> ich guck morgen aber noch mal zur tür raus,
> vielleicht sind die straßen ja ohne probleme zu fahren,
> d




ich werde morgen um 8:30 uhr einen bericht zur lage der nation abgeben,im augenblick ist hier auf den straßen ein ziemliches chaos.
bei dem wetter fahren in manchen ländern noch nicht einmal die streuwagen los,in nrw ist direkt ausnahmezustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2010)

little snow in the teuto forest...

steaßen sind rund um brochterbeck und bocketal und auch richtung ibbenbüren gut zu fahren....es ist gut gestreut....  

es hat bei uns in brochterbeck 3 grad minus und von regen keine spur...
wenn es morgen auch so ist wird das ein heiden spaß  bin dabei...


----------



## cannondude (4. Dezember 2010)

yo, bin morgen auf jeden Fall dabei! Ich war diese Woche noch mit ChrisxRossi unterwegs. Macht echt richtig spass mit dem Schnee! 

@Enduro: kannst Du noch meine Knieschoner mitnehmen?


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2010)

jupp, bringe ich mit....wenn ich's nicht vergesse


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2010)

aktuelle wetterlage aus dem wetterstudio brochtbeck:

temperatur: -1 Grad
es schneit recht stetig
schneehöhe ca. 10 cm und steigend...


----------



## diddie40 (5. Dezember 2010)

Aktuelle Wetterlage 10 km südloch vom Teuto:
Tauwetter und Regen
Ich komme nicht


----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2010)

ich werde auch nicht kommen
diese matschepampe ist kein schnee


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Dezember 2010)

hier auf dem berg schneit es recht heftig,biken macht keinen sinn.werde gleich einen schönen spaziergang durch den teuto machen und euch ein paar bilder mitbringen.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2010)

hey TB, das liegt aber nur daran das eine schneewehe deine schuppentür versperrt hat, oder????


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Dezember 2010)

Fährt noch wer oder fällt´s heute aus??


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Dezember 2010)

treff bleibt um 10,aber ohne bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. Dezember 2010)

Wie jetzt ohne Bike????


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Dezember 2010)

biken wird bei dem wetter keinen sinn machen,darum werde ich mich mit dem enduro treffen und einen gang durch die gemeinde machen,ohne bike.
wenn sonst noch wer bock hat sehen wir uns um 10.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2010)

sozusagen winterliche trailschau für's nächste jahr


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Dezember 2010)

Dann bin ich raus. Ich muß heute noch reichlich mit unseren Hunden gassi gehen, da sehe ich noch genug Landschaft. 
Euch beiden viel Spaß.
Kuschelt aber nicht zu viel. Nicht daß noch jemand einen FR-Kinderwagen braucht!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. Dezember 2010)

so nee ******* weiß garnicht mehr wie sich mein Bike anfühlt!!!
Aber auch ich bin bei soeinem Wetter leider raus..

Euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2010)

so
komm grad aus dem wald
war nicht genial, nicht super, aber nett 
nett war´s. 
erst musste ich 4 kilometer northshore fahren, 
weil schon einer von den grünkappen mit seinem allrader 
vor mir unterwegs gewesen war. immer schön die spur halt war dann meine aufgabe 
(wenn man nix aufregendes zu tun hat, stellt man sich eben besonderen herausforderungen).
irgendwann war die grünkappe aber abgebogen 
und ich musste so durch den "schnee" fahren.
nach zweihundert metern war mein rad 5 kilo schwerer - dieser schnee war so nass und so anhänglich. dabei hatte ich mir vorgenommen, nicht zu schwitzen, schwitzen ist in der kälte immer blöd. aber das ging sowieso nicht, weil es gar nicht kalt war - viel zu dick angezogen. was gestern an kleidung gut war, war heute blöd - so ist das mit der zeit.

wenn ich auf dem rad sitze, fallen immer so sachen ein.
manchmal auch sehr beunruhigende - heute war das auch so.
ich hatte heute nämlich eine neue tube zahnpasta aufgemacht und da stand
auf der verpackung "neu" (also so wie immer) aber diesmal stand da auch noch 3D!

scheibenkleister! (aber ich mach´s mal kurz, muss noch zur torte.) 
ich hatte mir wohl vorher immer die zähne in 2d geputzt - kein wunder, dass die so aussehen.
3-d-fernseher, 3-d-kameras, 3-d-zahnpastas. bitte gebt mir bescheid, wenn demnächst auch 3-d-räder auf den markt kommen.
oder gibt es die etwa schon???
(das war jetzt echt die kurze version, mich haben noch viele schrecklichere gedanken unterwegs geplagt).
also vergesst mich nicht.


----------



## diddie40 (5. Dezember 2010)

Sag bescheid, wenn deine Gedanken auch in 3D ablaufen.
Ansonsten bis nächsten Sonntag, dann nehmen wir den 3D Trail.


----------



## Ibbiker (5. Dezember 2010)

und gestern sagt doch glatt einer zu mir - "du gehörst auch zu denen" ich ganz erstaunt - ehhhh - zu wem, zu denen 
er: na zu denen, die im wald durch ruhezonen fahren - das ist blöd
ich: neee, das tuuh ich nich - ich kenn auch keine die sowas tuuhn -
kennt ihr welche die sowas tuuhn??
vielleicht hat der ja auch nur zuviel nachrichten geschaut und ist auch dem wikileaksenttarnungswahn erlegen - demnächst fahr ich nur noch mit tarnkappe
scott-bussi, hunde, gassi, schnee nicht in den mund stecken, lernen eskimokinder als erstes - gelber schnee ist baa


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte dich schon länger in verdacht einer von denen zu sein.
das hat deine aktien beim nikolaus mit sicherheit nicht in die höhe getrieben.
warum erhöht sich eigentlich täglich die zahl der schlauen (derer die mich gern haben  können)leute?
die machen mir angst,daß sind so viele!
hier ein bild aus dem teuto,statt bikes waren heute skier,snowboards und schlitten auf den trails unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2010)

schlitten
und dann noch als train - cool

ibbiker
wo liegen die ruhezonen,
sind das leute, die im wald leben müssen?
da können wir doch bei unseren wanderungen einen bogen drumherum machen, 
ist doch ehrensache. die werden bestimmt immer wieder von den bekloppten aufgeschreckt und weggescheucht. ich respektiere solche ruhezonen!

@diddie
denken in 3 d. 
ist das ´ne diagnose, oder
wird das vorschrift?
ach, ich will´s gar nich wissen - ist so schon alles schlimm genug.


----------



## diddie40 (5. Dezember 2010)

Na ja wenn man das an dir sieht, was passiert wenn man in 3D denkt, fährt und sich die Zähne putzt,scheint es ja nicht so schlimm zu sein.
Ist doch alles ganz normal, habe mehr Angst vor Leuten die in 2D (schwarz-weiß) denken. Biker stören die Ruhezonen, Familien mit ihren Schlitten in Weihnachtskostümen, besoffene Kegelclubler.... nicht.


----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2010)

genau!


----------



## Totoxl (5. Dezember 2010)

Besoffene Kegelcluber??? das ist doch meine zweite Leidenschaft nach dem Radfahren.
Ich hoffe du hast mich trotzdem noch gerne


----------



## diddie40 (5. Dezember 2010)

Solange du nicht meine Ruhezone störst oder wir zusammen saufen...........


----------



## Ibbiker (5. Dezember 2010)

na denn, ich leg mich jetzt zur ruh - in meiner ruhezone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. Dezember 2010)

und ich dachte immer bei bikern spricht man von "dunstkreis"


----------



## enduro pro (6. Dezember 2010)

hier der termin für all die, die letzten sonntag wegen des ausfalls weinen  mußten und nicht mehr schlafen konnten....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11150


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Dezember 2010)

was ist hier denn los?ist das forum jetzt auch schon zur ruhezone erklärt worden?


----------



## Totoxl (7. Dezember 2010)

Bla bla bla.
Nicht auf dich bezogen TB, bzw. irgendwie schon, ich wollte nur etwas schreiben damit du nicht so alleine bist.


----------



## enduro pro (7. Dezember 2010)

mußt du nicht arbeiten tb???


----------



## jojo2 (7. Dezember 2010)

ich hab heute morgen gedacht:
jojo
jetzt halt mal die finger still,
vielleicht will ja mal jemand anders etwas von sich schreiben 
aber, dass so gar keiner...

meine geschichte von heute morgen bewahr ich dann für später auf
so
noch ein bißchen plaudern und dann gibt´s abendessen!
cu


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Dezember 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mußt du nicht arbeiten tb???



mach ich doch grade,gestern auch und evtl. morgen wieder.
harte zeiten eben.


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Dezember 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Bla bla bla.
> ..........  damit du nicht so alleine bist.



danke toto für deine aufmunternden worte in solch einsamen stunden,du weißt ganz genau was man hören möchte und auch braucht um in der besinnlichen vorweihnachtszeit nicht das gefühl zu haben einsam zu sein.


----------



## enduro pro (7. Dezember 2010)

ach so....du bist schon auf schicht...schön...

aber müssen wir nicht alle arbeiten??? außer jojo


----------



## cannondude (7. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht kann ich nochwas beitragen:

Ich war heute noch ne Runde fahren. Aber  im Moment macht es nicht soviel Spass im Wald. Die Matsch-Pampe vom Wochenende ist jetzt zu einem steinharten Waschbrett gefroren. Da wo die Wanderer nicht waren und der Schnee so 15cm dick war, war es nicht möglich noch zu fahren. Naja, der "Downhill" zum Nassen-Dreieck hat mich einigermaßen einen Nervenkitzel beschert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...aber müssen wir nicht alle arbeiten??? außer jojo



jo
ich hatte bislang keine zeit zum arbeiten,
habe mir aber fest vorgenommen, das in den nächsten 15 jahren zu ändern.
ich werde anfangen, für meine vier kinder reiseberichte zu schreiben. 
also schreiben jetzt vielleicht nicht, das ist sehr schwierig.
ich denke, ich werde für die vier ein bilderbuch machen.
gute idee finde ich

ich habe auch gerade schon angefangen, daran zu arbeiten.
mein erstes bild:



das bilderbuch soll ja von meinen fernen reisen berichten, damit die kinder nicht die gleichen fehler machen wie ich.
daher hab ich gedacht, dieses wollnashorn sei ein guter einstieg.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Dezember 2010)

jojo, seh ich da ein verstecktes lama?????  

ganz klar, du brauchst mal wieder ne runde biken im teuto, keine versteckten lamas, kein versteckter förster, einfach nur biken und spaß haben  

man man man was uns werbung doch prägt.....shice fernsehen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2010)

den blick kenne ich!
es gibt unter unseren mitfahrern jemanden der kuckt genau so.
ich sag nicht wer es ist ,aber ich denke das sieht man sofort,man muß sich nur einen helm auf seinem kopf vorstellen.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Dezember 2010)

du meinst den Ghostbiker??????


----------



## herby-hancoc (8. Dezember 2010)

sitzt doch am montagabend son langhaariger bei mir in der bude !keine ahnung wer das war habt ihr eine ?glaube den hab ich schon mal gesehen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2010)

fast,
meinte eher jemanden der nicht ganz so viel (um nicht zu sagen nichts) in den beinen hat.
den namen sage ich nicht,sonst ist der fb wieder sauer.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Dezember 2010)

also, der rote wicht mit der langen nase ist doch der ....... oder???? war der mal wieder in der 2ten person unterwegs???? der muß auch mal dringend wieder ne stunde mit dem jojo reden  , gell TB...  das wäre doch mal nen outfit fürs weihnachtsbiken

also das lama ist doch nicht etwa der FB...der boxt aber nur und spuckt nicht


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2010)

das ist nicht der fb?da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht,sorry fb.
ich habe hier noch ein bild vom fb von unserem trip nach braunlage,direkt nach seinem ersten 38cm drop.
eine gewisse ähnlichkeit ist aber da,oder?kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Dezember 2010)

TB, du bist bööööööööseeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2010)

wahrscheinlich war der nikolaus deshalb nicht bei mir.
das los eines bad boys.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Dezember 2010)

du hättest dich doch bestimmt über die rute gefreut, du schelm


----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2010)

dafür hätte er sich auch extra in schale geworfen - partnerlook


etwas klein das bild - ich weiß
man kann ihn ja fast nicht wiedererkennen

aber bei dem fb müßt ihr aufpassen,
macht euch nciht lustig darüber,
denn wenn er erst mal seine richtiges gebiß rausholt...



na jedenfalls, war´s heute verdammt glatt im wald.
hoffe mal, dass es bis sonntag wieder schneit, oder so


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Dezember 2010)

uuuuhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!hot!!!!!!!!

das outfit könnte mir gayfallen.

warme grüße aus dem kalten teuto


----------



## rigger (9. Dezember 2010)




----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2010)

rigger, hör auf zu lachen, der anzug ist für dich 

maßanfertigung, for rigger's only...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2010)

was'n nu los???? 5 man gleichzeitig online


----------



## rigger (9. Dezember 2010)

Abteilung Presswurst?? 

Nene lass mal....


----------



## Totoxl (9. Dezember 2010)

Wer auch immer den Anzug trägt, kann schon mal für Schneeschmelze sorgen, in dem er mit dem Gayschmack vollen "CC" Anzug walken geht.


----------



## rigger (9. Dezember 2010)

Dann flüchen zumindest die Wanderer und Walker von unseren Wegen...


----------



## jojo2 (9. Dezember 2010)

wegen der angesagten schneeschmelze:
am sonntag sind schon fünf leute am start


(es stand nichts von sonnenbrillen beim termin - trotzdem notwendig?
ich mein: wegen der geilen neuen outfits)
cu 
bis morgen


----------



## enduro pro (10. Dezember 2010)

jojo, sonnenmilch nicht vergessen...  es soll ja sonnig werden, oder????


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2010)

guten morgen aus dem "grünen" teuto....

da das wetter eher bescheiden ist mache ich hier schon mal die ansage, das der termin morgen wohl eher nicht stattfinden wird. die wege sind durch den matsch und den unter der oberfläche noch gefrorenen boden total aufgeweicht und kaum fahrbar....sollte es widererwartend noch schneien und frieren könnte es morgen klappen.

 bei weiterem dauerregen und matsch sieht das schlecht aus....

als ausweichtermin könnte ich mittwoch anbieten, 
da hab ich frei und es soll bis dahin wieder kräftigen frost geben, 
sodas die böden wieder fahrbar sind...


----------



## Der Cherusker (11. Dezember 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> guten morgen aus dem "grünen" teuto....
> 
> da das wetter eher bescheiden ist mache ich hier schon mal die ansage, das der termin morgen wohl eher nicht stattfinden wird. die wege sind durch den matsch und den unter der oberfläche noch gefrorenen boden total aufgeweicht und kaum fahrbar....sollte es widererwartend noch schneien und frieren könnte es morgen klappen.
> 
> ...


Habe es mit erschrecken schon festgestellt, die erste Ratte verläßt schon das Schiff das sinkende Schiff hängt ihn höher, in die Brasse mit den Weichei!!!!!! Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter,es gibt nur Weichei TB


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2010)

der Fb, immer für nen "scherz" zu haben....  warten wir mal ab was noch so kommt....


----------



## Der Cherusker (11. Dezember 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der Fb, immer für nen "scherz" zu haben....  warten wir mal ab was noch so kommt....


SCHERZ!!!!!Ein fb scherz nicht111


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. Dezember 2010)

25°, Sonne, kurze Hose u. Trikot, nette Leute, schöne flowige Trails und zum Abschluß ein Hefe, ach war (wäre) das schön.


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Dezember 2010)

[SIZE=7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein fb scherz nicht111[/size]




ist ein witz nicht immer eine art von scherz?

@diddie
das bild ist schon gefühlte 100 jahre her.


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2010)

oh, ich vergaß, der FB macht ja "keine gefangenen"  

schauen wir mal wie das wetter morgen ist und ob der FB wieder stark anfäng und dann schnell aufhört......


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich muß den Enduro-Pro ja mal in Schutz nehmen! Ich war gerade mit unseren Hunden im Teuto. Postdamm Rtg. nasses Dreieck. Es ist so glatt, daß man kaum laufen kann, geschweige denn biken! Zumindest auf großen Teilen des Weges.

Mal abwarten wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## Der Cherusker (11. Dezember 2010)

Den Enduro in Schutz nehmen braucht man nicht ,der hat noch ein paar JahreVelpenschutz!!!!


----------



## Totoxl (11. Dezember 2010)

@Diddie

das waren noch schöne Zeiten.


----------



## Totoxl (11. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie sehe ich da ein wenig"verprügelt" aus, radeln immer so kann schon anstrengend sein.

Ich habe nun die passende Feder für mein Dämpfer und musste nach dem Einbau feststellen, irgendwie läuft das Hinterrad nicht so richtig. Ja, wie soll es auch anders sein, Freilauf Schrott. Den schönen Alufreilauf hat es zerrissen. Hat man auf so was Garantie, ein Jahr ein Monat alt. Ich habe den Shop mal angeschrieben.


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2010)

toto, auf dem bild sieht dein shirt noch so sauber aus, da warst du zu fuß in der almhütte, oder  biken kannst da nicht gewesen sein 

FB.... welpenschutzist das wort das du gesucht hast, welpen

das hat der rigger vielleicht oder der jäger oder sonst ein jungspunt....

nochmal welpen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (11. Dezember 2010)

was isn jetzt mit morgen früh Biken???

Geht oder geht nicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (12. Dezember 2010)

von meiner seite ist der termin abgesagt...es regnet katzen und hunde und das schon seit 8 stunden und die wege sind nicht wirklich fahrbar...

möge fahren wer will, ich bleib morgen früh im bett... 

der termin mit mittwoch steht allerdings, da sehen die wetterprognosen besser aus...  schönen sonntag euch allen....


----------



## jojo2 (12. Dezember 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> von meiner seite ist der termin abgesagt...



also gut,
dann fahr ich eben hier fahrrad, 
ist ja auch immer ganz nett.




enduro pro schrieb:


> ...  schönen sonntag euch allen....



von mir auch 
c u 
juju


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2010)

Jojo ich hab auch mal lust bei dir ne runde zu drehen...

Weißst du eigentlich schon was wegen ner neuauflage vom endurorennen in Februar? In Hamburg?

Gruß Nils


----------



## jojo2 (12. Dezember 2010)

rigger, das ist ne gute idee
bei mir scheint nämlich immer die sonne
und es regnet auch nicht
und keine regel ohne ausnahme:
dann macht es aber auch im regen spass.

ne, über die endurorennen weiß ich leider nicht mehr als du.
sind vielleicht zu viele bekloppte im wald unterwegs, die das erschweren.
aber keine regel ohne ausnahme.
das nächste endurorennen kommt bestimmt!


----------



## diddie40 (12. Dezember 2010)

Komme gerade von meiner Tour zurück. Die Wege im Teuto ließen sich gut fahren, waren nur leicht matschig, es war trocken und für mich war es schön endlich mal wieder im Teuto zu biken. War bestimmt 4 Wochen nicht dort,
dann sag ich mal bis nächsten Sonntag und ne schöne Wöche euch allen


----------



## enduro pro (12. Dezember 2010)

jo, war schön im wald heute...war allerdings nicht mit dem rad los 

wenn ich das gewußt hätte, dann hätte ich den termin nicht abgesagt...aber, gesagt ist gesagt....nächste woche wird es besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Dezember 2010)

endlich urlaub

jemand lust am dienstag eine runde zu drehen? uhrzeit egal


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2010)

TB, mittwoch hab ich frei...dann hab ich auch zeit mal wieder in den wald zu fahren....


----------



## cannondude (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin am Mittwoch auch dabei. Wollen wir 10.00h bei Dir verabreden?


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2010)

können wir machen....um 10 ist es allerdings noch richtig kalt


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2010)

heavy snow in little teuto forest...in knapp 2 stunden 7 cm...  ich liebe winter....


----------



## rigger (13. Dezember 2010)

So ungefähr schauts bei uns auch aus...


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Dezember 2010)

cannondude schrieb:


> Ich bin am Mittwoch auch dabei. Wollen wir 10.00h bei Dir verabreden?



Wieso habt ihr alle frei und ich muß arbeiten??


----------



## jojo2 (14. Dezember 2010)

gab ja echt eine videoschwemme diese woche
das hier ragt für mich heraus, ist mir unspektakulär schön:


----------



## diddie40 (14. Dezember 2010)

wirklich klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (14. Dezember 2010)

Top video!!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2010)

ja, das macht doch sehr viel laune auf fahren....

darum morgen früh um 10 bei mir treff für die, die zeit und lust haben....

zum warm werden wird mein hof vom tiefschnee befreit und dann geht es los.. bitte schneeschaufel mitbringen


----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2010)

mal was zum anklicken....... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11164


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. Dezember 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> gab ja echt eine videoschwemme diese woche
> das hier ragt für mich heraus, ist mir unspektakulär schön:


Tja dat is mal Bikebehersung, schönes Filmchen jojo!!!!!! Aber mußt du uns das immer wieder unter die Nase reiben!!!!! Was????? Das, das wir nie dieses Level erreichen werden.


----------



## jojo2 (14. Dezember 2010)

fb
du hast vollkommen recht.
ich zieh deswegen auch meine konsequenzen aus diesem video.
ich hör zwar nicht auf zu fahren,
aber ich werde die filme mit mir nicht mehr veröffentlichen.
radfahren kann so gut aussehen...

ich wurm



war gerade draußen im wald.
echt schön. lässt sich gut fahren, 
weil der schnee überhaupt nicht pappt


----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2010)

jojo, morgen um 10 hast du die möglichkeit nett durch den teuto zu schüsseln oder am sonntag


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Dezember 2010)

na klasse,
urlaub ,geiles wetter,daß stinky aufgetankt und was ist?
fahren kann ich morgen trotzdem nicht mit euch.
habe mir heute für die saison 2011 schon mal alle impfungen abgeholt.
zeckenschutz,tetanus und weiß der geier alles.
beim tschüß sagen gab es noch beiläufig den hinweis das 2 tage no sports angesagt ist.ist auch wohl nicht mit zu spaßen
www.eurogrube.de/gesundheit-fitness/sport-nach-impfung.htm
ick hang mi up,wie der mettinger sagt.
sucht ihr euren termin besser aus wie ich.


----------



## jojo2 (14. Dezember 2010)

dumm gelaufen tb

was mich angeht
ich unwürdiger radschänder
kann morgen nachmittag fahren, aber dann bist du enduro 
schon längst wieder auf dem sofa.
sonntag, muss ich mal schauen wie das mit meiner zeit aussieht...


----------



## M.N. (14. Dezember 2010)

@ TB du solltst doch nicht vergessen dich gegen FB zu impfen, gleiches gilt für Ihn... Ihr seid sonst unerträglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe erst mal Nachricht von meinen Online Händler bekommen, der möchte den Freilauf habe ihn einschicken und dann schauen was weiter passiert. Da am Telefon kein kompetenter Verkäufer zu bekommen war damit ich mir das passende Ersatzteil schon mal unfrei bestellen kann, kann ich jetzt erstmal den Freilauf ausbauen, einschicken und warten.
Ach ja und vor den Feiertagen geht sowie so nichts mehr. 

Da kommt Freude auf


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Dezember 2010)

M.N. schrieb:


> @ TB du solltst doch nicht vergessen dich gegen FB zu impfen, gleiches gilt für Ihn... Ihr seid sonst unerträglich!





tbc,thc,fb und was weiß ich wo gegen ich nun alles imun bin.da hat der fb es schon etwas besser,er ist als kind in den großen kessel gefallen,abgesehen von den offensichtlichen nebenwirkungen kommt er damit aber ganz gut damit zurecht.


----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2010)

impfen gegen den Fb??? der arme FB... wie sieht es denn am sonntag aus TB???

toto, kannst gern ein laufrad haben wenn du fahren willst....hab da wohl noch das eine oder andere...


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2010)

Heute fahren, 2 Tage nicht fahren, morgen fahren....

Ich blicke da nicht mehr durch

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust morgen abend, so schön kuschelig mit Stimmungsleuchten und so, eine kleine Runde zu drehen? So ab ca. 17:30?

Ich hätte Lust, möchte aber nicht unbedingt alleine fahren, ist mir bei den Bodenverhältnissen doch zu gefährlich.


----------



## rigger (14. Dezember 2010)

Ma schauen ob ich mich morgen mal in den wald wage, ich befürchte aber das es total eisig sein wird... 

Im duneln nicht so der spass...

Ach ja ich hab die Gustl bestellt, liefertermin KW 11/2011...


----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2010)

rigger, bleib lieber zu hause, is kalt drausen und sind böse tiere im wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (14. Dezember 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> Ach ja ich hab die Gustl bestellt, liefertermin KW 11/2011...


 
Du hast die Gustl bestellt und mußt noch so lange warten.( Und das für ein Auslaufmodell)
Ich hab die Christl bestellt, war geil.
Bis denne


----------



## rigger (14. Dezember 2010)

ja wegen der großen nachfrage. kostet ja auch weniger als die hälfte des normalen preises und die bestellung läuft per nachnahme....


----------



## enduro pro (15. Dezember 2010)

selbst schuld....sorry muste mal gesagt werden...für den preis hätte es immer noch die saint gegeben und die hättest du in bocholt abholen können... oder ne elixir CR oder ne code....allemale besser als ne gustl....

und nix warten und direkt anbauen und spaß haben....

diddie, wie ist den die christl so


----------



## rigger (15. Dezember 2010)

Enduro nicht komplett für 249,-  nur die bremse selber ohne scheiben und adapter, die gustl kommt komplett mit allem für 249,- und im moment brauch ioch die auch nicht dringend, in den park fahr ich ja sowieso erst wieder im April mai. und gewichtsmäßig tun sich die saint und die gustl auch klaum was...


----------



## Der Cherusker (15. Dezember 2010)

M.N. schrieb:


> @ TB du solltst doch nicht vergessen dich gegen FB zu impfen, gleiches gilt für Ihn... Ihr seid sonst unerträglich!


Gegen FB( Fatal Beauty) ,ist noch kein Kraut gewachsen also fällt Impfen aus, mich gegen TB impfen kommt für mich nicht in Frage??? Kann man sich überhaupt gegen Wahnsinn impfen lassen. Und die andere Sache mit den Bremsen verstehe ich immer noch nicht muß Ich ja auch nicht!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (15. Dezember 2010)

so das neue random ist vorhin gekommen
mit so´nem kinderbild vorne drauf: wenn man das kippt, sieht es aus, 
als würde der fahrer tatsächlich über den kicker fahren und springen.
bin gespannt wie es im band aussieht.
aber zuerst flog mir ne karte mit nackten frauen entgegen
will die jemand haben?

im moment habe ich keine zeit ins buch zu gucken, 
muss auf´s rad!

tb. es werden noch mehr so schöne tage kommen wie heute
vielleicht

scottbussi
macht ja auch im dunkeln spass, das radfahren
ich will dich ja nicht ärgern,
aber bei dieser sonne und diesem glitzerschnee...
gibt´s was besseres???

c u


----------



## enduro pro (15. Dezember 2010)

jojo hat recht, der wald war mal wieder echt schön...nur anstrengend war es, der schnee bremst ganz schön....

hab auch bilder gemacht vom cannondude (konadude) und dem nette trail im wald...lade ich gleich mal hoch...jojo, viel spaß gehabt zu haben


----------



## enduro pro (15. Dezember 2010)

konadude im schnee....





klein enduro im wald...





schöner single...


----------



## enduro pro (15. Dezember 2010)

und der wollte auch mal hallo sagen.....gestatten aldi..


----------



## rigger (15. Dezember 2010)

Sieht gut aus mit der entfärbten wippe, Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Dezember 2010)

warum wurde dem kater die wippe entfärbt?
armer aldi.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Dezember 2010)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Zeit und Lust morgen abend, so schön kuschelig mit Stimmungsleuchten und so, eine kleine Runde zu drehen? So ab ca. 17:30?
> 
> .



für morgen melden kachelmann & co mächtige schneefälle,sturm und eisregen in ibbtown.
unwetterwarnung.
mit kuschelig durch den teuto wird da nichts scotti.


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Dezember 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> für morgen melden kachelmann & co mächtige schneefälle,sturm und eisregen in ibbtown.
> unwetterwarnung.
> mit kuschelig durch den teuto wird da nichts scotti.



Meldet Kachelmann noch was?? (außer: "Ich war´s nicht.")

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute fahren. Habe ich aber sowieso nicht geschafft

Ich denke ich konzentriere mich mal verstärkt auf Sonntag!

PS: ich habe neulich mal versucht Dich anzurufen. Leider stimmt die Nummer, die Du mir geschickt hast nicht. Der Herr Waldemar (oder so ähnlich) wußte aber schon Bescheid. Ich war wohl nicht der 1. der bei ihm angerufen hat.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Dezember 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aber zuerst flog mir ne karte mit nackten frauen entgegen
> will die jemand haben?
> 
> 
> ...




hallo jojo,
ich schreibe dir per pn weil es ja nicht jeder wissen muß ,du weißt schon,daß mit den karten.
bevor die in falsche hände kommen würde ich sie dir gern abnehmen.
muß aber unter uns bleiben.
codewort: schöner hund


----------



## Totoxl (15. Dezember 2010)

Da kommt man von der Arbeit und möchte ein wenig entspannen und da wird einem die schon wieder die zurück ins Gedächtnis gerufen. 
(Für die Leute mit "?" über´n Kopf, Katze und Arbeitgeber tragenden selben Namen)

Logisch ist das Wetter morgen bescheiden, ich habe Frei. Eigentlich müsste aber morgen die Sonne scheinen, mein Rädchen ist noch defekt 

@Enduro sieht nach einer schönen Tour aus.
@Konadude, das Bike ist chick, sieht auch in der großen Größe noch gut aus.
@TB/FB, das Fest der Liebe steht vor der Tür, ein bisschen Harmonie bitte


----------



## cannondude (15. Dezember 2010)

Yo, war ne schöne Tour heute. Ich bin gefühlt braun geworden... Danke Enduro für die schöne Bilder. Es war cools trails zu fahren, die vorher nur von Rehen benutzt worden sind (erstaunlich wieviel Grip die Nobby Nics haben). 

Jetzt nur hoffen, dass das Wetter bis Sonntag besser wird.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2010)

TB, aber du weißt schon warum der kachelmann son guten anwalt braucht????? 

heut morgen in brochterbeck, minus 6 grad und schöner pulverschnee....


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2010)

heute nachmittag in ibberlyhills,
mischung aus schneeregen und schneefall bei kräftigem wind,tendenz zunehmend.
gefühlte temperatur -10,nicht grad sondern cm.
holt den kachelmann raus,der mann lügt nicht.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2010)

wettermeldung aus good old LA...

schnee, mäßiger wind und schön glatte straßen....  

das wird am sonntrag ein spaß, und sau anstrengend, der schnee ist wie der Fb der sich hinten ans bike ranhängt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (16. Dezember 2010)

Fahre jetzt bei dem "Unwetter" ne Runde am Kanal spazieren


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. Dezember 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wettermeldung aus good old LA...
> 
> schnee, mäßiger wind und schön glatte straßen....
> 
> das wird am sonntrag ein spaß, und sau anstrengend, der schnee ist wie der Fb der sich hinten ans bike ranhängt.....


Kein Kommentar!!! Höhr auf mit solchen Stichelleien es soll Harmonie einkehren, es weinahtet sehr!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2010)

wiso sticheleien???? das ist nur ein beispiel gewesen, wie schwer es sich rollt beim schnee...gut, ich hätte auch jojo oder diddie oder jäger sagen können, aber die würden sowas doch nie machen 

Fb, wenn du artig bist schenke ich dir auch was zu weihnachten... einen gutschein über ne fahrt mit nem richtig guten bike 








meinem


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Dezember 2010)

mein NeuesAnhang anzeigen 200349


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2010)

der anhang geht nicht


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2010)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt bei dem "Unwetter" ne Runde am Kanal spazieren



respekt,
erzähl wie war es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2010)

auf jeden fall weiß   

tb, watt is sonntach...keine lust????


----------



## jojo2 (16. Dezember 2010)

chrisxcrossi
wir sind gespannt


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Dezember 2010)

ich bin wohl ein bischen zu doof dazu. Mal sehen ob man jetzt was sieht!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2010)

cool....sieht gut aus....operator????


----------



## rigger (16. Dezember 2010)

Sieht aus wien Kona Keuler! 

Das hat der Dude doch auch nur schätze ich hier das es eines des jahres 2011 ist.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2010)

japp, nu seh ich's auch... in nen coilair 2011


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2010)

jau,
für vorne links,hinten mitte und hinten rechts drei daumen.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2010)

du meinst bier, rad und porno??????


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2010)

si si,
was will man mehr?


----------



## diddie40 (16. Dezember 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> respekt,
> erzähl wie war es?


 

Bin erst ne knappe Stunde gegern den Wind gefahren und habe mir den Schnee ins Gesicht peitschen lassen, um dann mit dem Wind im Rücken gemütlich und warm wieder nach Hause zu radeln. Dabei kam ich schon wieder ins träumen, wie wir bei Sonnenschein vor ner "Schlüsselstelle" stehen und lamentieren,wie die zu bewältigen ist und wer die zuerst fährt. Bis dann M.N. es einfach krachen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2010)

sehr löblich diddie...schönes grundausdauertraining..hab gestern mal wieder gemerkt das mir da ne menge fehlt...


----------



## jojo2 (16. Dezember 2010)

chrisxcrossi 
mit der silbernen schwinge sieht dein rad aus wie ein engel.
passt gut zu dem fernsehbild. du guckst da grad bestimmt 
eine weihnachstgeschichte.

heftig sieht das rad aus.
ne gabel lang wie an ´nem chopper
ist das minimum für pds?

schon getraut, damit zu fahren?


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungs,

ich hab gehofft das Ihr nicht zum Bildschirm schaut, aber naja....Eure Fantasie geht mit Euch durch. Ich hab aber auch erst auf dem Foto gesehen wie seltsam das aussieht. Aber das soll ja das normalste der Welt sein.

Das Bike hat mich persönlich vom Hocker gehauen, aber das muss ich wohl sagen. Die Gabel trägt aber mit den 180 bzw. 190 mm natürlich ihren Teil dazu bei. Dann auch noch mit Talas läuft es Bergauf echt top.

Morgen könnte mann DH fahren. Jemand Bock zu mir zu kommen? Einfach melden.

Dein Bike für PDS ist schon ok. Damit wirst Du Deinen Spaß haben.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Dezember 2010)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Dein Bike für PDS ist schon ok. Damit wirst Du Deinen Spaß haben.



ha!
ich hab´s gewußt! ich brauch nicht mehr!
da gibt´s nämlich auch sachen, die ich fahren könnte!

und zu dem fernsehbild:
wie? jetzt doch keine weihnachtsgeschichte?
also doch
sowas stinknormales?
na gut.
ich... 
ach is ja auch egal

und wie sie alle "hier!!" schreien.
ihr könnt morgen dh fahren!
melden!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2010)

jojo, wenn ich morgen nicht den ganzen tag arbeiten müßte, ja dann würd ich sogar erwägen in den wald zu fahren....

meint er mit bike für PDS dein jimbo??? dann hab ich mit meinem enduro ja gute chancen...bist du in PDS auch mit am start jojo???


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Dezember 2010)

Man kann auch Spaß mit einem Hardtail haben, allerdings ist das so eine Sache. Da der eine oder andere mit dickeren Bikes unterwegs sein wird, werden die mit den Enduros wohl ein bischen frustriert sein.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2010)

na, 170 vorn und 160 hinten mit stabilen laufrädern und ner standfesten bremse, breiter lenker...das sollte schon spaß machen denke ich..is ja nur noch der rahmen org enduro


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Dezember 2010)

Du wirst Dich wundern!!! Setz Dich dann mal auf TB sein Bike, da willst Du dann nicht wieder runter. Die Geo und die Steifigkeit sind auch noch wichtige Faktoren, trotzdem wirst Du Spass mit Deinem Bike haben. Ob mann jetzt 20 sekunden früher oder später unten ist, ist sowieso egal. Aber es ist doch deutlich verkrampfter auf so einem Bike.

Übrigens hab ich mal den Federweg an meinem 08er Enduro Specialized gemessen, das waren nicht mal die angegebenen 150 mm.


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Dezember 2010)

ich als unwissender sage dazu,
stimmt.
gabel,dämpfer und was noch alles an so einem bock dran ist,ist neben der geo eher unwichtig.
fühle mich auf jeden fall mit den günstigeren teilen am stinky x mal besser wie auf dem hochpreisigen specialized.
mit dem kona gehen sachen die ich auf dem speci gar nicht erst probieren würde.
is so.
ganz ohne wertung oder werbung machen zu wollen.
wer es testen möchte kann dies am sonntag gerne tun.
(wenn die weihnachtsfeier nicht zu krass wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Dezember 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich als unwissender



treffen sich ein unwissender und ein radschänder in pds
was machen die?
rad fahren
mit ihren radfahrfreunden

also enduro,
ich hoffe, ich kann auch nach pds,
aber mit meinem jimbo...
ich kenn mich:
ich will über die meisten sachen rüber und das schnell,
nicht immer nur hoffen. ich will wissen, dass es gut geht.
ich will wie ein nasser sack plumpsen dürfen,
das muss entspannend sein.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Dezember 2010)

ich saß schon drauf...is ganz nett allerdings nicht mehr berghoch...und für das was bei uns hier so geht ist mein bike schon recht gut gerüstet..... 

ich bin zufrieden....


----------



## M.N. (17. Dezember 2010)

@Jojo, mir ist heute auch das Stück Papier aus der selben Zeitung gefallen
wie auch du sie zu Haus hast... Ich will nicht sagen altmodisch ABER das sind keine 
nackten Girls, die haben alle mehr an als die Mädels in der Klasse meines 16 jährigen
Bruder in der 12ten. Aber die Zeitschrift macht alles wieder gut.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Dezember 2010)

M.N. schrieb:


> Aber die Zeitschrift macht alles wieder gut.



nun ja,
ich bin jetzt diesmal nicht so begeistert von dem band.
vieles kennt man schon und vieles wirkt wie zweite wahl - trotzdem klasse, dass es sowas für das geld gibt...

und die nackten frauen...
ich seh manchmal auch die dinge, die man nicht auf anhieb sieht
für mich waren die nackt.
und wenn die so in der 12ten raumlaufen
holen die sich noch den tod - die jungen mädchen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Dezember 2010)

Dein Bike ist auch gut Enduro Pro, ich meinte auch nur für PDS ist es nicht so top, aber für hier ist es natürlich echt gut.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Dezember 2010)

sollte klappen....

schau dir mal das rad an mit den die letzte megavalanche gewonnen wurde....kein bigbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Dezember 2010)

ich bin die Strecke der Megavalanche mehrfach gefahren, die ist auch nicht so wild. Zur anderen Seite von Alpe´d Huez geht ein richtiger Dh runter, von solchen Strecken rede ich. In PDS ist alles vorhanden, leichte und auch super harte. Wenn ich nur an Champery denke...oh Gott. Aber selbst auf den einfachen DH´s wirst Du ganz schön langsam sein, das ist amtlich. Und wie gesagt, wir wollen ja locker flockige Entspannung und kein Rennen gewinnen.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Dezember 2010)

ich bin in teuto auch langsam, macht also nix


----------



## rigger (17. Dezember 2010)

@chris hast du deinen fuhrpark schon verkleinert? hab da so einige anzeigen im Bikemarkt gesehen.

PDS mit meinem HT würde ich auch nicht machen, da ist es viel zu schade für...


----------



## jojo2 (17. Dezember 2010)

chrisxrossi
was wird das?
du machst einen total fertig
sag lieber mal, wo du noch nicht warst
(bist du schon mal hinterm wingerberg gefahren?? hee????
etwa nich??!)


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Dezember 2010)

JoJo mach Dir keine Sorgen, wir werden in der Stunde der Not bei Dir sein. Wingerberg? Muss ich passen, zu hart.


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Dezember 2010)

Rigger
er wächst aber schon wieder!


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Dezember 2010)

meins


----------



## ghostbiker84 (17. Dezember 2010)

Leute, ich war heute Nachmittag im Teuto.
Ich sag nur, der Hammer. So viel Schnee, wo hin man schaut.
Bin nicht mal 15km gefahren und war 1h 15min Unterwegs.
15 bis 20cm Schnee und die Karre läuft einfach nur schwer.
Wenn man sich quälen will und seinen inneren Schweinehund zeigen will wo der Hammer hängt, dann müsst ihr in den Teuto und abkotzen.

Einfach nur GEIL!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Dezember 2010)

ist eigentlich traurig wenn man nur vorm PC hängt. Gerade bei dem Wetter shockt es doch.


----------



## M.N. (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich trainiere mitlerweile fast jeden Tag in den letzten 4 Wochen. Über die Jungs auf dem Laufband kann man lachen... aber 8 km bleiben die gleiche Strecke wo auch immer. Ich habe einen guten Freund der in dem Bereich Krafttraining fit ist, und der Typ Quält mich jeden Tag. Mitlerweile macht es richtig Spass, und ich denke die Form stimmt im Frühjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde mitte nächster Woche endlich mein Bike von Go Cycle holen können, dann gibt es auch die Bilder des Edel Custom. Ich muss sagen ich will nur noch fahren. Ich gucke jeden Tag Filme aus denn besten Resorts der Welt und habe nur noch vor nächste Season dahin zu starten. PDS, Leogang etc. stehen auf dem Program, und dafür lohnt das was ich gerade mache... ÜBERSTUNDEN! An alle die jetzt auch noch in der Firma sitzen, denkt an die nice Abfahrt auf der DH Strecke... oder an die schweißnassen Hände vor dem massiven Drop.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Dezember 2010)

ha chrisxrossi!
ich weiß, wo du noch nicht warst

das video ist von 
MSGhostrider77


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Dezember 2010)

mußte mich auch mal wieder dem konsumdruck hingeben,bei h+s gibt es die ixs assault für 2 blaue,meine natürlich 1 grünen,ist ja jetzt hier auch schon der euro.
wer noch bedarf hat sollte sich das überlegen,ich hatte die assault mal 3 tage an und fand die passforn recht gut,der preis ist auch ok.
habe die jacke bisher nicht unter 149 euronen gesehen.

man wird das eine körper,moden und bikeschau in pds.

bonsoir


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2010)

TB im kaufrausch.... schön, kurbel mal die wirtschaft an....

was ist mit morgen???? nur 2 anmeldungen???? alle keine zeit, lust oder angst vor schnee????? 

hoffentlich hat die almhütte um 11 schon auf


----------



## diddie40 (18. Dezember 2010)

Für nach Mitternacht sind wieder Schneefälle angekündigt.
Meinst du wir schaffen die Strecke vom Bocketal zur Almhütte in 1 Stunde?
Wollte gestern wieder am Kanal fahren, ging aber nicht. Durch den Tiefschnee konnte man selbst im kleinsten Gang nicht fahren. Aber vielleicht sind die Wege im Teuto ja schön plattgetrampelt.

Wann geht es denn nun nach pds. War das Ende Juni?
Kann mir einer mal die genauen Daten zuschicken. Ist zwar in der Schulzeit, aber vielleicht kann ich doch.


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2010)

die 25.KW  soll es werden... das ist der 20-26 juni...wenn das klappt fahren der herbert und ich am 22ten mittags los....die komplette woche ist zu lang und der herbert könnte, da am donnerstag ein feiertag ist auch besser erst ab dem 22ten....

das mit dem schnee wird sich schnell erledigen wenn ersteinmal heute und morgen früh die wilden wandersleut ihre wege gezogen haben.....

bei dem wetter heute wird dort oben viel los sein...


----------



## diddie40 (18. Dezember 2010)

Das wäre auch für mich eine Option (22.6. losfahren)
Werde mich jetzt mal aufs Bike schwingen und mal schauen, wie es im Teuto so aussieht.


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2010)

viel spaß und berichte mal....


----------



## rigger (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde mich mal morgen bei und in den wald begeben und mal schauen was hier so geht.

PS villeicht komm ich morgen früh aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (18. Dezember 2010)

Bin zurück, nach einem kurzen Versuch in Brochterbeck den Berg Richtung Almhütte hoch zu fahren, bin ich umgedreht und noch schön über eine geschlossene Schneedecke im Münsterland geradelt, regenerativ, Seele baumeln lassen...


----------



## Totoxl (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin morgen nicht am Start. Heute mal wieder ein wenig feiern und morgen im warmen Bett liegen, eigentlich bin ich kein schön Wetter biker, aber momentan fehlt es mir total an Motivation. Habe aber auf der Arbeit momentan kein leichtes Los, Weihnachtsstress halt. 14 Tage und der Spuck ist wieder vorbei. Ein Glück.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Dezember 2010)

soll das heißen das es morgen wenig sinn macht zu fahren? heute nacht gibt es ja nochmal eine lage schnee.


----------



## diddie40 (18. Dezember 2010)

Wer sich gerne quält, sollte morgen im Teuto biken.
Ansonsten Berg hoch schieben und mal sehen was Berg runter passiert. 
Da ich mich bei den kalten Temperaturen nicht quälen will, werde ich mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen ist und wieder gemütlich im Münsterland radeln.


----------



## jojo2 (18. Dezember 2010)

ich bin dann morgen hier unterwegs


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2010)

nach kurzer telefonkonferenz ist der termin morgen früh gestorben..nicht ganz, er wird umgewandelt in einen "wir gehen in den wald laufen" termin...

so mit durch den schnee stapfen und vielleicht in die almhütte und son zeug...winterwonderland halt.....

wer bock hat um 12 bei mir treff.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (18. Dezember 2010)

okay, dann nehmt das:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17935894"]Clip 4 December on Vimeo[/ame]


sei auch dem tb eine warnung:
wenn du demnächst wieder im im urlaub bist!
halt deine knochen heil beim skifahren
nich so wie beim letzten mal!!

scheint aber auch irgendwie spass zu machen mit diesen 
dingern unter den füßen
schönen fröhlichen abend allen


(kann mir das mal jemand beibringen???)


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2010)

ein paar impressionen von heute...













winterwonderland...


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2010)

so sieht winter aus.
1+2 ist unser dh,2+3 vor deiner tür,oder?
so sieht winter aus.


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2010)

hey jojo,
kein problem,
ski zu fahren ist ultra einfach,
biken kannst du ja schon.


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2010)

jetzt wo du es sagst,
erkenn ich die eine stelle auch wieder - glaub ich
kaum wieder zu erkennen

ski fahren is leicht?
cool
dann, dann muss ich das später mal machen.
momentan üb ich noch was anderes. 
und davon wollte ich ja nichts mehr zeigen,
aber was habe ich heute wohl gemacht?




was vergessen:
tb, ist die ruhezone neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2010)

1 ist der baumstammtrail, 2 der downhill, 3 der blick ins bocketal vom parkplatz und 4 bei mir vor der tür....

und heut sieht das schon wieder anders auf, heut nach und morgens hat es noch mal so 5-10cm gegeben.....sieht echt gut aus...

hauptsache es bleibt bis weihnachten so


----------



## rigger (19. Dezember 2010)

So war heute auch mal unterwegs...
http://runtastic.com/en/users/Nils-Martens/sport-sessions/950203-mountain-biking-2010-12-19

















Hat Spass gemacht und war auch recht gut zu fahren, wenn vorher schon Fußgänger gelaufen sind.


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> j
> 
> was vergessen:
> tb, ist die ruhezone neu oder gebraucht?




bei der ruhezone handelt es sich um das modell _*hchlaudia de luxe 2010* ,zustand neu (wagte noch keiner sie zu benutzen)_.
der schaffer dieser einmalig schönen ruhezone wurde bei seiner arbeit von einem löseplatz einer rotte teutonischer schwarzkittel inspiriert.

horrido


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2010)

ach so
das war doch dieses auslaufmodell
ne sorry, hab ich auch keine verwendung für

rigger
ich hab auch noch reichlich filmaufnahmen
mit schnee gemacht
komm mal vorbei, dann machen wir´n dvd abend "weisse pracht"


----------



## rigger (19. Dezember 2010)

hi können wir gerne machen jojo, ich hab nur bilder und keine vids. Dann schauen wir uns noch Vast, Virtous und Life cycles an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2010)

das könntet ihr doch in der ruhezone machen.
ist mir aber auch egal,wenn die keiner will schencke ich sie dem fb zu weihnachten.


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2010)

fb nimmst du eintritt?


rigger
meine filmaufnahmen reichen für einen abend.
schnee von unten, von links, von rechts, von oben, mittendrin, schnee ohne schnee usw.
das volle programm. bei diesem hintergrund (schnee) ist das schneiden sehr leicht, 
man merkt gar keine übergänge, kannst auch einen eimer milch filmen und das sieht dann aus wie im wald...

aber wenn du die freecaster-dvd hast...
verzichte ich gerne auf meine vorführung
(jungs. bestellt denn jetzt noch jemand bei chainreactions?)


nimmt der fb eigentlich eintritt 
(hab ich das schon mal gefragt?)


----------



## diddie40 (20. Dezember 2010)

ihr videoproduzenten, super Idee, wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue und diese Schneelandschaft sehe, sollte man sich unbedingt abends treffen und schneevideos schauen, vor allem die vom jojo, der hat immer so gute ideen und gute musik


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2010)

diddie40 schrieb:


> jojo, der hat immer so gute ideen



du irrst
ich bin da raus

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10791/h


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2010)

runter vom sofa,rauf auf den laufsteg.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11178

vorentscheidung zum styler des jahres 2010


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> runter vom sofa,rauf auf den laufsteg.
> vorentscheidung zum styler des jahres 2010



laufsteg, das passt gut!

einen hab ich noch:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10793


müsst ihr gucken!
und dann auf den laufsteg


----------



## M.N. (20. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es einen amtlichen Termin für PDS, u. oder schon jemanden der Euros für die Fahrt bekommt?
Evt. auch schon wie viel... Frühbucherrabatt, oder Last M..., Pauschalurlaub oder TUI, Sitzplatzreservierung oder Stehplatz, Infos an mich.


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2010)

angedacht war die 25. KW 2011 , der 20te bis 26te juni....

genaueres weiß man nicht...


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Dezember 2010)

ein schÃ¶nes HÃ¤uschen hab ich in Chatel gefunden, aber Chatel ist nicht so praktisch und zentral wie Morzine oder Les Gets. Ein Freund von mir lebt am Genfer See, er wird mir auch noch einieges raussuchen. Genf ist ca. 45 min von PDS entfernt.
Es wird also ein Chalet in Morzine oder Les Gets werden. HOffe das wir ende Jannuar buchen kÃ¶nnen. Teuer wird es nicht, die Unterkunft wird zwischen 80- 150â¬ die Woche liegen, der Liftpas fÃ¼r eine Woche kostet ca. 80â¬. Was der Sprit kostet kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen(kommt drauf an was Du vertrÃ¤gst).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2010)

guten morgen
na gut, ist doch nich alles weiß...


----------



## rigger (21. Dezember 2010)

So siehts bei uns auch aus, ich finds schön...


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2010)

das hört sich doch gut un bezahlbar an....danke für die info....

 hoffen wir mal auf rege beteiligung und schönes wetter...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Dezember 2010)

Muß PDS absagen,bekomme im Juni keinen Urlaub,
.Und fahre mit Bussi im Juli 1 Woche nach Saalbach.Schade hätte wohl bock gehabt.


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2010)

mal nen cooles vid...so ab 4 min wird es richtig interessant..... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10718


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Dezember 2010)

Mensch Enduro ich wußte gar nicht, daß Du so auf Männer im Schlamm stehst!!

Falls es demnächst im Teuto taut, solltest Du reichlich was zu gucken bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2010)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Falls es demnächst im Teuto taut, solltest Du reichlich was zu gucken bekommen



heißt das, am sonntag wird doch gefahren?
dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2010)

jo jojo, sonntag hat der tb nen termin gesetzt...aber mit schlamm wird da nix sein, nur massen an schnee... 

und wenn ich mit "jungs" im schlamm spielen gehe, dann natürlich nur mit euch 

aber nicht am sonntag, da ist familienweihnachten....


----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2010)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...aber nicht am sonntag, da ist familienweihnachten....



jo tb
ich hab mal nachgeguckt
bislang bin ich der einzige am sonntag
heißt das dann: du bist meine familie?
oder
bin ich deine familie?
oder spielt das dann keine rolle mehr?


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2010)

tb jo,
ich vermute mal das wir bis sonntag noch familienzuwachs bekommen.


----------



## jojo2 (22. Dezember 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ...familienzuwachs bekommen.



hach ist das schön
sie wächst


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2010)

hurra,
ein junge,ein diddie ist es geworden!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Dezember 2010)

und schon so groß
und so viele haare



überall


----------



## rigger (22. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und so viele haare
> 
> 
> 
> überall




hauptsache gesund


----------



## jojo2 (22. Dezember 2010)

du das reicht dann jetzt aber auch.
was´n stress
mit so´ner schweren geburt
aber, wenn du meinst, wir sollten noch mal...


also ich jetzt eigentlich nich mehr
wer weiß, was dabei rauskommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2010)

wohl möglich noch ein fb


----------



## diddie40 (22. Dezember 2010)

wie wär´s mit nem schwesterchen für mich


----------



## rigger (22. Dezember 2010)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wohl möglich noch ein fb



Bloß nicht!


----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2010)

schwesterchen?
du meinst...
boaah! das wär´n ding
ich hab mir in 2010 zweimal irgendwelche  schleimbeutel (is jetzt nich so wichtig),
einen finger gebrochen, ein paar mal den kopf gestoßen...

aber
boaah! ein schwesterchen?! das würd alles wieder gut machen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2010)

wenn ich schon am sonntag immer der letzte sein muß,möchte ich wenigstens bei den weihnachtsgrüßen der erste sein.
euch allen ein frohes fest und laßt euch reichlich bikeklamotten schenken für die stylerparade in 2011.


----------



## Totoxl (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe heute ein Päckchen bekommen, ja ,mit meinem heiß erwarteten Freilauf und welch ein Wunder, er passt nicht. Obwohl ich mit dem Shop Haar klein abgeklärt habe welchen Freilauf ich brauche. Frohe Feiertage ohne biken 

*Euch allen wünsche ich auch ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.*

Bin zwar nicht der erste, aber aufdringlicher als der TB


----------



## M.N. (23. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten!  and many gifts...


----------



## cannondude (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich war gestern noch im Wald. War sehr grenzwertig (Thema inneren Schweinehund...). Troztdem als erster den Tannen-Abfahrt bewältigt. Oh ja, und Scheeverwehungen gab es auch noch auf dem Hermannsweg.









....und noch frohen Weihnachten an alle!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (23. Dezember 2010)

Besinnliche Weihnachtsgrüsse  auch von mir und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011 . Nächstes Jahr wird hoffentlich ein besseres Bikejahr für mich. PDS würde mir auch gefallen, mal sehen ob ich es irgendwie einrichten kann. Grüsse aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Dezember 2010)

ich wünsche uns allen dann auch schöne weihnachten.

mögen die hübschesachensammler unter uns in den nächsten tagen die zeit finden, 
alles gold und silber an ihr rad zu basteln,
und mir und dem tb, dass wir dann nich so dumm aus der wäsche gucken,
wenn die electric cowboys mit den glitzerrädern um uns technicklaien 
herum stehen.
in diesem sinne:
viel spass
cu


----------



## enduro pro (24. Dezember 2010)

merry x-mas @ all....

respekt konadude...das ist schon ne leistung bei dem schnee...heut sieht das ganze noch mal ne ecke anders aus.....

wenn ihr am sonntag fahren solltet, dann schaut mal auf meiner "winterwonderlandfarm" vorbei, würd mich freuen  kann ja nicht  

und jojo, leider bringt der weihnachtsmann nichts für's bkie, dafür aber blingbling für's wohnzimmer in form von einem 1800x1500mm großen bild 

das fehlte noch an der großen leeren wand und war meiner frau wichtiger als nen neuer lenker oder stylische bikeklamotten


----------



## diddie40 (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten auch von mir.
Auch bei mir gibt es nichts fürs bike sonder einen Roller (MBK Nitro) für meinen Sohn.
Bis dann im Wald


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe weihnacht auch von mir 
und viele MTB parts und blink-blink und und und


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten, euch Allen viele, viele Geschenke, (Spikereifen, Schneeketten, Räumfahrzeuge, Pistenraupen...)und bis bald im Teuto!! 

Ich bin Sonntag definitiv nicht dabei!! Bin leider total erkältet


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Dezember 2010)

bei mir gab es auch nur die ixs assault,muß wohl von dem gleichen schneider sein der sonst meine jeanshosen schneidert.
im bund viel zu eng,der kriegt das einfach nicht hin.
egal,hauptsache man kann sich wieder schön gepflegt auf die fresse legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche euch alle frohen Weihnachten!! 

Ich hoffe ihr seit reich beschenkt worden...


Ich hab zumindest von meinen brüdern die Break the cycle dvd bekommen. 

Ma schauen was heute abend noch kommt, ansonsten hab ich mir selber ja schon was geschenkt. #Morgen bin ich nicht mit von der partie, wir brunchen um 10 mit der ganzen Familie.

Gruß Nils


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten natürlich auch vom FB Aber die Freude wird ein bischen getrübt was muß ich gerade sehen, der Termin für Morgen schon wieder gekancelt, Nee nee nee!!! Woran liegt es TB bekommste jetzt schon nicht mehr die Protectorenjacke zu???? Damit ist das Jahr 2010 wohl durch, naja hoffen wir mal auf das nächste!!! Kleiner Tipp von mir an den TB, um die Jacke wieder anzubekommen würde ich mal die Dose Heißwürstchen, den Döner und was Du sonst noch auf der Arbeit in dich hineinstopfst weglassen!!!!!! Ach ja und ein bischen Bewegung ist auch förderlich.


----------



## jojo2 (25. Dezember 2010)

nene 
der termin ist von mir abgesagt worden,
weil doch im teuto lawinengefahr besteht
und ich nur so´n kleines auto von einem der kinder hier habe und
außerdem (!) muss ich morgen noch einen film zu ende schneiden...
(aber ist nur wieder so´n kranker scheiß, für jemanden, 
den ich kenne und der sowas braucht)


aber bester fb
ich hab nächste woche zwischendurch zeit, um im teuto zu fahren
wir sehn uns also!
bis dahin


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2010)

der fb wird doch nicht zum wb (wadenbeißer),erst nicht anmelden und dann lästern wenn etwas nicht stattfindet für das er sich sowieso nicht angemeldet hat?

aktuelles wetter in ibbtown:schneefall,-11 °,alles richtig gemacht

süß ist er trotzdem


----------



## enduro pro (26. Dezember 2010)

moin männers....

heut ist bei mir der letze akt im weihnachtsmarathon...ab mittwoch frei, wer also die lust´verspürt in den schönen wald zu wollen, ob mit dem rad oder zu fuß ( was auch sehr schön ist ) kann sie gern melden...

aktuelles wetter: um 8 aufgestanden und seit dem heftiger schneefall 
so ca. 5cm neuschnee seit dem und es lag schon ne menge neuer


----------



## diddie40 (26. Dezember 2010)

Habe jetzt auch einige Tage frei, also einfach mal spontan verabreden.


----------



## jojo2 (26. Dezember 2010)

gute idee, 
in der woche zu fahren. 
gebt mir also auch bescheid, vielleicht passt das ja mal






[SIZE="1"]tststs
"weihnachtsmarathon"...
immer am trainieren der enduro 
(hat der wohl schon mal was von übertraininng gehört)
tststs[/SIZE]


----------



## FRKing (26. Dezember 2010)

frohe weihnachten....


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß nicht genau wie es im teuto aussieht,aber hier bei mir ist absolut kein biken möglich.
wahrscheinlich auch in der kommenden woche nicht.
könnten uns zum skifahren treffen,war ich heute auch schon,daß geht super.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2010)

diddie40 schrieb:


> jojo, der hat immer so ... gute musik



hör mal (zwei stücke):
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10893/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. Dezember 2010)

vielleicht schlittenfahren???  ich hab da noch einen gefunden im ketter meiner oma, meinen alten "raceschlitten" marke DAVOS-singlespeed-einsitzer-race-superlight... 

na die kufen müssen noch "gepimpt" werden, aber sonst geht der bestimmt noch.....werd ihn am mittwoch mal testen....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Dezember 2010)

ich kriege hier nen Kolla komme nich mal aus der Tiefgarage raus..mein Bike oxidiert so vor sich hin...kein Bock mehr auf Schnee.Will wieder Biken


----------



## enduro pro (27. Dezember 2010)

hey, nicht weinen, es gibt auch noch andere schöne sportarten....

wie wärs mit nightrodeln???  ne pist hab ich, schnee auch und der rest wird rangeschaft...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Dezember 2010)

dann is da aber immernoch das ich komm nicht aus der Tiefgarage problem;-((


----------



## enduro pro (27. Dezember 2010)

na, du hast ja sorgen  schaufel?????


----------



## diddie40 (27. Dezember 2010)

War heut Nachmittag mal mit dem bike Richtung Teuto unterwegs. Der angetaute Schnee gab mir das Gefühl stets Berg hoch zu fahren. Bin dann in Tecklenburg die gestreute Strasse hoch, um mal zu schauen wie es im Wald ist. Auf dem Kammweg gibt es einen ca. 20 cm breiten Trampelpfad, den man gut fahren kann. Links und Rechts türmt sich der Tiefschnee bis zu beinahe 1/2Meter. Kommt man vom Trampelpfad ab, bleibt man sofort stecken. Also gute Übung fürs northshore fahren.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2010)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> dann is da aber immernoch das ich komm nicht aus der Tiefgarage problem;-((



also ich hätte jetzt auch bewegung als sinnvoll gesehen
schaufeln,  baggern, radfahren... 
eben so vernünftige dinge an der frischen luft, die körper und geist wieder so richtig in schwung bringen.
natürlich ist auch zu bedenken, dass ein übertraining vorliegen könnte (dann müsstest du dich wieder an den enduro wenden)
bewegung und frische luft und das bei den luxverhältnissen ist wie die allerbeste lichttherapie 
(deren bedeutung würde ich aber jetzt nicht zu hoch ansiedeln, kommt auf den einzelfall an - müsste man ausprobieren)
aber ich sach mal so:
raus ist jetzt die beste medizin.

zur not tut´s dann auch amitriptylin
(in kombination mit bewegung würde ich vorschlagen)
aber andererseits: ich bin nicht unbedingt ein guter ratgeber. 
denn, das, was mir hilft, muss ja nicht unbedingt auch was für dich sein
(siehste ja, was bei mir dabei rauskommt).



tiefgarage... tiefgarage...
ein symbol für...
mmmh...


----------



## diddie40 (27. Dezember 2010)

außerdem steht ja nur das auto in der tiefgarage, nicht das bike,oder?


----------



## diddie40 (28. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht´s aus, wer Lust Morgen zu biken? War heute Nachmittag im Wald. Kammweg von Tecklenburg, Brochterbeck dann den Berg hoch und den Downhill durch die Tannen wieder runter. Berg hoch anstrengend, runter spaßig, also wie gehabt.
Zeit ist mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2010)

wäre dabei, zeit mir auch egal..... 
oder schlittenfahren


----------



## FRKing (28. Dezember 2010)

heute mein ersten 360er so halbwegs gestanden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2010)

wo kann man denn biken?
also hier auf dem berg geht nichts.


----------



## jojo2 (28. Dezember 2010)

FRKing schrieb:


> heute mein ersten 360er so halbwegs gestanden.



wow!

trainierst du inner halle?


wenn die halle in duisburg aufmacht, werde ich da hinfahren,
dann kommen du und dein vatter auch mit und wir fahren da ballett:
du in der mitte mit dem 360er!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wow!
> 
> trainierst du inner halle?
> 
> ...



das meinte ich damit,
bei 360° muß ich im augenblick eher an eine schneefräse denken.


----------



## diddie40 (29. Dezember 2010)

Bin um 12:00 Am Wanderparkplatz Bocketal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (29. Dezember 2010)

War heute bei Sonnenschein im weißen Teuto.
Werde morgen wohl auch dort unterwegs sein. Schätze mal zur gleichen Zeit ca. 12:00
Heute hat sich meine Variostütze verabschiedet. Im ausgefahrenem Zustand sinkt sie langsam ein, heruntergefahren kommt sie langsam wieder raus. Wird nun ein geschickt, ist ja noch Garantie drauf. Wird aber laut go-cycle wohl mindestens 4 Wochen dauern.


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2010)

*vorsicht diddie!*

hört sich an als sei zu wenig frostschutz auf der stütze,
dann verfällt die garantie.


----------



## M.N. (30. Dezember 2010)

So Urlaub ist 2011 durch, 49 Tage zur freien flexibelen Einteilung, ohne große Vorlaufzeit.


----------



## rigger (30. Dezember 2010)

Sauber hätte ich auch gerne...


----------



## diddie40 (30. Dezember 2010)

Habe gerade einen meiner letzten Urlaubstage im Wald verbracht.
War tatsächlich jemand, wie angekündigt, mit Schlitten und schöner Frau unterwegs.
Hoffe, ihr hattet viel Spaß. 
Wenn der angekündigte Eisregen noch auf sich warten lässt, gibt es morgen ein Sylvesterbiken. Besonders die Abfahrt in den Tannen bei Brochterbeck könnte eine Horde biker vertragen.


----------



## jojo2 (30. Dezember 2010)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wenn der angekündigte Eisregen noch auf sich warten lässt, gibt es morgen ein Sylvesterbiken. Besonders die Abfahrt in den Tannen bei Brochterbeck könnte eine Horde biker vertragen.



wann und wo?

cool ist, dass ich mir vor ein paar tagen eine fern-seh-brille geholt habe.
die trage ich jetzt beim radfahren. 
ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob das gut oder schlecht ist,
bei den tannen bin ich nämlich immer mittig durch die rinne gefahren,
ohne zu sehen, was mich erwartet.
vielleicht würde ich mich das jetzt nicht mehr trauen und müsste am rand lang...

ach was. dann steck ich die brille einfach wieder in die tasche

also: wann und wo?


----------



## diddie40 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde vorschlagen um 12:00 Parkplatz Bocketal. Keine Tour, sondern Berg hoch (fahren und, oder schieben) und dann durch die Tannen runter macht bestimmt Spaß.
Wer nicht biken will könnte ja für Glühwein und Heisswürstchen sorgen.....
netter Jahresabschluss...


----------



## jojo2 (30. Dezember 2010)

bin da
super abschlußidee!


----------



## diddie40 (30. Dezember 2010)

Super, wer noch?


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2010)

gute idee,leider muß ich morgen arbeiten.
wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch ,nicht nur im teuto sondern auch ins neue jahr.

es gibt sehr viele dinge die  wichtiger sind wie biken,wünsche das es euch im neuen jahr sehr oft *******gal sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRKing (31. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt wirklich sachen die wichtiger sind als biken? mhh ist mir neu. 
Euch allen ein guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## rigger (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch ind neue Jahr!!


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2010)

lieber jojo, bei uns regnet es, werde also nicht das große sylvesterbiken für uns beide veranstalten. vielleicht nächstes jahr
guten rutsch euch allen
und lasst eure  träume wahr werden


----------



## jojo2 (31. Dezember 2010)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ...werde also nicht das große sylvesterbiken für uns beide veranstalten. vielleicht nächstes jahr



auch eine sehr gute idee,
habe ich mir schon in outlook eingetragen
also denn:
viel spass euch allen heut nacht


----------



## Totoxl (31. Dezember 2010)

Jungs, kommt mir gut ins neue Jahr. Feiert schön und mögen alle guten Vorsätze für euch in Erfüllung gehen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Bikejahr 2011

MFG Pascal


----------



## M.N. (31. Dezember 2010)

*Ein guten Start in 2011, u. Prost, Stößchen, Cheers... und dass mir keiner vor Morgen Nachmittag gerade gehen u. oder sich richtig artikulieren kann. *

*Happy new Year!*


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi Mr. M.N.
"Pain goes, bones heal -but glory stays forever"
Da fühle ich mich doch dieses Jahr angesprochen. Zumindest was den ersten Teil deiner Aussage angeht. Was ist mit "but glory stays forever"
Das ist doch dein part, was ist aus deinem video geworden?
Dann schick mir doch mal deine Preisvorstellungen für Bremse und Lenker.
Guten Rutsch und weiter so in 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wünsche dir alles, was du vor Augen hast, nutze diene Möglichkeíten


----------



## herby-hancoc (1. Januar 2011)

Happy new bike auch vom herb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neue Jahr an alle, mit viel Spaß auf dem Bike!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute für das neue Jahr! Ich wünsche uns allen:tolle Trails, tolle Bikes, viele Ausfahrten mit netten Leuten und wenig Stürze und Verletzungen!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr
Und jetzt auf auf die neuen guten Vorsätze warten!!!!


----------



## M.N. (1. Januar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Hi Mr. M.N.
> "Pain goes, bones heal -but glory stays forever"
> Da fühle ich mich doch dieses Jahr angesprochen. Zumindest was den ersten Teil deiner Aussage angeht. Was ist mit "but glory stays forever"
> Das ist doch dein part, was ist aus deinem video geworden?
> ...


 
Für uns stehen 2011 alle Karten auf Angriff, es werden viele Bikeparks und Trails kommen. Und deine Verletzung... (da war doch was, irgendwann im letzten Jahr), alles vergessen. Jetzt wird neu gemischt ... Und glory stays forever, jeder hat in 2010 Erfolge verbuchen können, die nicht vergessen werden. Jetzt gilt es diese auszubauen und sich neuen Herausvorderungen zu stellen. In dem Sinne Ready to Race. 

Ps. Das Vid ist fertig, aber ich bekomme es nicht hochgeladen, immer wieder bricht der Upload ab, und die Internet Verbindung bricht zusammen. Ich habe es in div. Formaten versucht, aber nie die max. Datengröße erreicht.


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Januar 2011)

Sehe ich das richig? Für morgen gibt es noch keinen Termin??
Sind die Trails nicht fahrbar oder alle noch verkatert?


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Januar 2011)

keine ahnung ob der teuto fahrbar ist,ich muß auf jedenfall morgen arbeiten und habe deshalb keinen termin gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. Januar 2011)

scott bussi 
ich hab auch keinen termin gemacht und
auch nicht angefragt, ob heute jemand im teuto fahren will,
denn, wenn ich in in den letzten monaten mich irgendwo eingeklinkt habe, 
bedeutete das nur, dass das wetter zu schlecht zum fahren sein wird... 

aber nun habe ich die alternative gefunden. ich kann dann zwar weiter schlechtes 
wetter provozieren, aber...
(guckt mal, ist wie mountainbiken):

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18120798"]Ray's MKE Sneak Peak on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (2. Januar 2011)

bekloppt,
oder nich??


----------



## diddie40 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich gehe jetzt biken, ohne jojo, aber mit Sonnenschein


----------



## jojo2 (2. Januar 2011)

ich bin auch gleich unterwegs - einfach wieder grandios draußen
viel spass


----------



## Toolpusher69 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich wünsche auch allen ein drehfreudiges, sprung.- und allzeit bremsbereites Jahr 2011. Ich hoffe in diesem Jahr mehr Zeit zum Biken finden, sowie eine freie Autobahn in Richtung Teuto zu haben. Cu Andre

@ Rigger, wie wärs mit ner Fahrgemeinschaft " Teutotours ". Wird Zeit das wir uns endlich mal zum Biken treffen. Üben für PDS .


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Januar 2011)

Mensch jojo, was Du so alles im w.w.w. findest. 
Ich finde die Idee aber nicht schlecht. So kann man auch bei unserem Wetter fahren gehen. 
Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit. Aber ich habe noch bis Mittwoch Urlaub!!!
Bei Interesse einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## M.N. (2. Januar 2011)

Ich habe von meinem Vater die Go Pro HD zu Weihnachten bekommen, ich habe mir jetzt den Brustgurt dazu besorgt. Ich denke das dieser genauso verwacklungsfrei arbeitet wie eine befestigung z.b. am FF. Hat jemand gleiches da Heim u. Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## M.N. (2. Januar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> bekloppt,
> oder nich??


 
Amis... aber die Saudis Fahren auch Ski in einem überdimensional Kühlschrank. Aber es ist 2011, und der Typ fährt ja zum Glück nicht auch noch ein E-Bike.


----------



## jojo2 (2. Januar 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Mensch jojo, was Du so alles im w.w.w. findest.




jo
da bin ich auch manchmal ganz erstaunt
und manchmal sogar erschrocken:
auf einer russischen internetseite
habe ich mal ein video von 
mir gefunden...

zum glück konnte ich den text dazu nicht verstehen



zu m.ns. go pro:


M.N. schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand gleiches da Heim u. Erfahrungsberichte.



guckst du z.b. hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427975&referrerid=100894


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2011)

wahrscheinlich nur eine frage der zeit bis  auch in deutschland solche retortentrails zum konsum angeboten werden.
back to the roots
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11203


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (3. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Alternativen für die Sonntage im Winter. (Um den Winterspeck los zu werden).
Vielleicht fahre ich da mal mit.
http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de/


----------



## enduro pro (3. Januar 2011)

moinsen...

wir kommt ihr denn auf einen 13.00 uhr termin auf einem samstag   

wird sonntags nicht mehr gefahren????


----------



## diddie40 (3. Januar 2011)

Samstag  um 13:00 scheint die Sonne, alle Trails sind fahrbar...
Komme gerade aus dem Teuto. Die Trampelpfade sind übers Wochenende breiter geworden Allerdings sehr vereist. Auf der Eisschicht hat sich eine dünne Schneedecke gelegt. Man kann eigentlich ganz gut fahren


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Januar 2011)

Ich bin heute auch schon gefahren. Die Trails sind tatsächlich fahrbar. Durch die dünne Schneeschicht ist der Grip recht gut. Ist aber eine sehr holprige Angelegenheit, da alle (Fuß-)Spuren vereist und damit hart gefroren sind. 

Das ganze hat aber einen ordentlichen Trainingseffekt!! Tempo machen geht mit meiner Feiertagswampe jedenfalls nicht!!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Januar 2011)

also lt. internet wetter soll es von do bis sa nur regnen und erst am sonntag nachmittag aufklaren....

mal sehen...


----------



## diddie40 (3. Januar 2011)

du darfst nicht alles ernst nehmen, was ich schreibe, habe keine Ahnung, warum tb samstag will. warscheinlich kann er es bis sonntag nicht abwarten
im moment sind die verhältnisse im teute jeden tag anders, kann also keine prognose für samstag strellen


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Januar 2011)

genau,einer der guten vorsätze für das neue jahr,wieder jeden samstag und sonntag auf`s bike.


----------



## Totoxl (4. Januar 2011)

Oh, ein schöner Vorsatz. Für mich ist es ab und an günstiger Samstags zu fahren.
Ich hoffe das ich bald mal wieder aufs Rad komme, irgendwas kommt immer dazwischen.
Ok, wenn ich ehrlich bin könnte ich mich noch ein wenig stärker dafür einsetzten, aber bei dem kalten Wetter. Was ist bloß mit mir los, ich war früher, also Damals, noch nicht so ein Weichei. Wer meine dicken Eier gefunden hat, bitte gebe mir sie zurück.


----------



## enduro pro (4. Januar 2011)

solang du nur schrumpfhoden wegen des wetters hast geht es doch...allerdings ist das schon ein wenig "mädchenhaft", oder????  ist doch gar nicht so kalt draußen...wenn ich doch nur zeit hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Januar 2011)

keine zeit,zu kleine eier,zu kalt!!!!!!!!

und das noch nicht mal vom fb!!!!!

wo sind die timebandits mit den großen cochones und dem heißen reifen hin?
ich will das es wieder 2010 wird.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2011)

na, zu kalt trifft bei mir nicht zu, das mit den cochones wird sich zeigen, nur das zeitproblem ist leider nervend....

und der Fb hält bestimmt noch winterschlaf oder hat er ne freundinn


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Januar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> n
> oder hat er ne freundinn



die wahrscheinlichkeit das er die red bull rampage gewinnt ist größer.


----------



## M.N. (5. Januar 2011)

ohne Komentar...


----------



## Totoxl (5. Januar 2011)

Interessant
Hast du rein zufällig eine Partlist, man kann auf den Bilder leider nicht alles erkennen.


----------



## rigger (5. Januar 2011)

War da vorher nicht ne weiße gabel drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (5. Januar 2011)

*Fox 40 (2011),Reset Steuersatz ,RESET HollowLite BSA Innenlager,77designz Kettenführung Freesolo BG (Bashguard) , Mavic EX 729 ,* *Truvativ Riserbar Boobar, Hope Tech V2 (rot elox. div.) Hope Moto V2 Vented 203 mm , Middleburn Solid DH Kettenblatt, Hope Naben, sram x0 rot elox. 2011 komplett, Crank Brothers Split, MRP Camber Kurbel...*


----------



## Totoxl (5. Januar 2011)

Jep, das ist die Fox 40 2011. Das ist ein Ding was man sofort erkennt, aber manche Dinge kann man leider nicht genau erkennen.

Ich könnte mal Tippen und M.N korrigiert mich.

Hope V2 Bremsen
Hope Naben 
Mavic EX 729 Felgen
Truvativ Boobar Lenker
Sram XO red Schaltwerk

Kurbel, Bash, Führung und Sattel???

*Edit: Zu Spät, aber nicht schlecht*


----------



## M.N. (5. Januar 2011)

du bist ein Gesamtkatalog aller Hersteller...


----------



## rigger (5. Januar 2011)

Nix gegen dich, sind alles Top Teile nur gefiel es mir vorher besser... 

Ist ja halt geschmackssache.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Januar 2011)

*porno !!!!!!!!!!!!!

*ich dachte immer das ich keine ahnung von bikes hätte,von parts schon erst recht nicht.
aber ich habe etwas erkannt was ihr beiden experten noch nicht auf dem schirm hattet.
war aber auch nicht einfach zu erkennen!
die reifen,die reifen sind schwalbe wicked will.nicht schlecht was?

allzeit gute(n) fahrt/flug

wie ich dich kenne ist sogar das outfit genau auf den bock abgestimmt,wenn die tune und styleparade so weiter geht werde ich in pds den job des fanbeauftragten übernehmen.
einer muß sich doch um die mädels kümmern.


----------



## M.N. (5. Januar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> *porno !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ich dachte immer das ich keine ahnung von bikes hätte,von parts schon erst recht nicht.
> aber ich habe etwas erkannt was ihr beiden experten noch nicht auf dem schirm hattet.
> ...


 

ja, die habe ich mir von dir abgegeguckt...


----------



## M.N. (5. Januar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> *porno !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> wie ich dich kenne ist sogar das outfit genau auf den bock abgestimmt,wenn die tune und styleparade so weiter geht werde ich in pds den job des fanbeauftragten übernehmen.
> einer muß sich doch um die mädels kümmern.


 
Nur die Innere Schönheit ist die wahre... die Mädels werden das erkennen... und der FB hat dass erkannt. ABER TB... es gibt noch einen der in seinem Keller aufrüstet! Ich will keine Namen nennen, ES IST DER HERBY H.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2011)

bis auf die farbe des sattels nicht schlecht.....aber was ist das für eine farbe???????


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2011)

toto, hast du die feder in 600x2,30 noch??? bin grad an nem schönen dämpfer dran und würd gern eine andere feder zum testen haben


----------



## M.N. (5. Januar 2011)

Ein fizik, in NEON GREEN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (5. Januar 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Jep, das ist die Fox 40 2011. Das ist ein Ding was man sofort erkennt, aber manche Dinge kann man leider nicht genau erkennen.


 
Und Ich dachte der M.N. hätte seinen Pinsel geschwungen und neue Aufkleber drauf gemacht.

Ist doch so bei den Stylisten. Outfit ist wichtiger als Infit


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2011)

der hätte meiner meinung nach gern weiß oder schwarz sein dürfen...


----------



## diddie40 (5. Januar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> toto, hast du die feder in 600x2,30 noch??? bin grad an nem schönen dämpfer dran und würd gern eine andere feder zum testen haben


 
Ich habe noch eine Titanfeder mit 2,30 Hub. Leider steht auf der Feder nicht die Härte. Aber im Vergleich mit meiner 550 Stahlfeder, kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.
 Welchen Innendurchmesser brauchst du. Wenn sie passt, kannst du sie gerne mal testen.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (5. Januar 2011)

Moinsken,
mich würde ja mal interessieren was das aufgebrezelte  Canyon so an Hüftgold mit sich trägt. Die verbauten Teile sind jedenfalls allererste Sahne ( bis auf den Kermit-Sattel, außer : es werden noch die farblich passenden Crank Brothers DH - Felgen montiert, stimmt`s ? ). Jetzt noch ein LV 901 Rahmen und der Ferrari unter den MTB`s ist fertig . Viel Spaß mit deinem Nobelhobel, gruß Toolpusher69.


----------



## diddie40 (5. Januar 2011)

200mm Federweg bei 70mm Hub des Dämpfers, bei einer  Federrate von Y Nm macht  X Hüftgold von Mn also:
 200:70 x Y / X = HG v. M.N.


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2011)

diddie, ist wenn es was wird für einen fox DHX 5 coil.... 

da ist ne 650ger verbaut, die warscheinlich zu viel sein wird bei meiner geo...


----------



## diddie40 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo enduro
Ich habe 3 Federn
2x  Fox (2,30x500 u 550)
1x Titanfeder für einen 200mm Dämpfer
Die Federn haben einen Innendurchmesser von 32mm (für Fox Vanilla)


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2011)

super, gute auswahl...melde mich bei dir sobald es akut wird.. 

falls du noch auf der suche nach ner bremse bist, ich hab noch meine juicy 5 SL liegen...läuft gut und ist dicht....


----------



## M.N. (6. Januar 2011)

Das Canyon kommt mit 18,5 Kilo daher... Die Crank Brothers waren meine erste Idee, leider machte mir die Einbaubreite von 150mm einen Strich durch die Re.! Aber ich denke auch (hoffe) das die verbauten Parts halten was sie versprechen. Ich habe noch div. Teile bei mir liegen, die ich abzugeben hätte, Bremsanlage u. Lenker sind schon weg, aber Kettenführung/Kurbel/Innenlager/ div. Fox Federn (für Dampfer, und Fox 40), Vorbau (für Boxxer u. Fox 40) sind noch sehr preiswert zu haben! Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe noch 2 Fox Federn, beide 600er eine 32mm und eine 35mm Innen Durchmesser.
Hier wird dir, in Sachen Federhärte, geholfen.
http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm

Ich kann ja nur schätzen was du wiegst, aber 600 wird für dich zu hart sein.


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2011)

danke für den link....
danach sollte ne 400er feder reichen  hängt das nicht auch noch vom übersetzungsverhältniss des hinterbaus ab????


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2011)

Ja klar, aber das fließt durch die Angabe von 57mm Hub und 150mm Federweg, mit in die Berechnung ein.


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2011)

errechnet hat das ding 437, dann sollte ne 500er feder durchaus gehen, oder????


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2011)

??????????????


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2011)

Zum testen auf jeden Fall. Ich hab bei mir einen kleinen Kabelbinder auf die Kolbenstange gemacht um den SAG zu checken und dann siehst du ja wie die Feder passt. 15mm Straff, 20mm Fluffig und 17mm Ideale Mitte. Durch ein wenig Vorspannung auch noch zu korrigieren.

@TB

Da man ja kein Luftdruck einstellen kann und man schlecht schätzen kann welche Federhärte man benötigt, gibt es halt zur hilfe ein Federhärterechner. Der rechnet halt aus Körpergewicht und Hinterbau Übersetzung die passende Härte. zB. 150mm Federweg und 50mm Hub = Übersetzung von 3 zu 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2011)

jupp das dachte ich mir...wieviel vorspannung geht denn???? kann man auch ne weniger harte nehmen und durch vorspannung den rest ausgleichen????


hey TB, das du nur "bahnhof" verstehst is klar


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2011)

aber den wicked will nimmt mir keiner mehr


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2011)

nein, den darfst du behalten.....will den den wer???????  viel zu schwer


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube Fox gibt max. 3 Gewindeumdrehung als Vorspannung vor. Musst mal auf die Seite von Fox schauen, da bekommst du die Manuels.


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2011)

o.k. dann sollte der weg des testens das beste sein....der diddie hat ja ne stattliche auswahl an federn 
wenn's dann so sein sollte das die noch zu hart sind muß ne neue her.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2011)

hier mal was für die rechenkünstler

ein vater hat 6 töchter,jede tochter hat einen bruder (keine mountainbiker).
wie viele kinder hat der vater?


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2011)

7


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2011)

korrekt,war auch zu einfach.1 hefeweizen für dich.
glückwunsch
(der gewinn ist nicht übertragbar und von dem gewinner persönlich einzulösen)


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2011)

Juhu, 2011 kaum angefangen und ich habe schon etwas gewonnen 
Wenn das so weiter geht wird es ein spitzen Jahr.


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2011)

mensch, das hab ich auch gewußt.....  schaiß arbeit...

bekomm ich jetzt auch ein weizen??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe diese Woche Urlaub und wenn Samstag das Wetter halbwegs ok ist komme ich in den Teuto, denn mein Rädchen ist auch wieder Fit.


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2011)

jemand am sonntag unterwegs????? da soll das wetter ja schon besser sein....


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mensch, das hab ich auch gewußt.....  schaiß arbeit...
> 
> bekomm ich jetzt auch ein weizen??????



nicht ärgern enduro,hier für dich und alle anderen die letztmalige gelegenheit auch ein weizen zu gewinnen.
dann ist der toto beim einlösen seines gewinn auf unserer produktmesse ,mit gelegenheit zum einkauf ,nicht so allein im bus.

ist aber diesmal nicht so einfach

2 mal 2 plus 2 durch  2 minus  2=


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn es keiner weiß, ich vermute mal es sind 3.
Wenn ich das Bier auch noch bekomme, brauche ich bald einen Fahrer der mich zurück nach Lingen bringt, oder ich komme mit dem Zug


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2011)

schon wieder richtig,damit habe ich nicht gerechnet das du mit dem rechnen,egal,wieder deins.
zugfahrplan gibt es auch noch dazu.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (7. Januar 2011)

@ TB ( Bier haben wollen  weil,

Wah, häh, nee nee neeeeeee  ,

(2+2:2)-2= 1  + (2+2:2)-2= 1
= 2

Oder nich oder wie oder was, so rechnet man heute oder 

Gruß vom Mathegen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2011)

punkt vor strich , daß war schon ganz ganz früher wo wir noch , du weißt schon, in die volksschule gegangen sind.

2 x 2 = 4 + 1 (2 :2=1 )= 5 - 2 = 3

wenn man jetzt noch das wetter für morgen ausrechnen könnte,ich rechne mit sonne + ein paar % regen.ausgerechnet für morgen sind die wetterdienste : meinung.


oh man ,,,,,,,,,wird zeit das ich wochenende mache,,,

ich zieh  ab


----------



## Toolpusher69 (7. Januar 2011)

Ja nee is klar ! Ich nix Mathe, Du wisse ! Ich besser däutsche .
Tot zeens, Toolpusher69


----------



## M.N. (8. Januar 2011)

Warum bin ich überhaupt zur Schule gegangen... Wenn ich auch im Forum . vor - vermittelt bekomme! Wann kommt  % Rechnung, da bin ich richtig gut. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der TB heute Abend 100% voll ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2011)

hancoc <100 % ,M.N.< 100%,< tb 100 % wahrscheinlich noch höher
vielleicht kommt der fb auch und rechnet mit einer noch unbekannten.
aber erst geht es biken,strahlender sonnenschein im teutoland


----------



## enduro pro (8. Januar 2011)

was habt ihr den vor???? eisbahnabschlußfeier?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2011)

jau,erst ans eis und dann inne lokomotive,auch dabei?


----------



## Totoxl (8. Januar 2011)

Ich war heute in unseren Wälder "biken", die Wege hier noch Sau Glatt. MAcht noch kein Spaß.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Januar 2011)

toto, bei uns ist der schnee so gut wie gegessen..... das ist auch gut so....diese machtsche und eis hat keinen spaß gemacht, mit schnee war das schon ein spaß


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2011)

im teuto war es heute relativ gut zu fahren,die trails sind alle frei, der hauptkamm matschig und stellenweise eisig.
insgesamt waren wir froh das wir es nach etwas zögern doch probiert haben.
war ein guter auftakt ins bikejahr 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (8. Januar 2011)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Sollte jetzt von Tag zu Tag besser werden. Allen, die heute Abend ein Bierchen nehmen, viel Spaß dabei(den anderen natürlich auch)


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2011)

geheim

für den erlauchten kreis der elitären mitglieder der rostigen speiche gibt es auch noch in der ig neues aus dem teuto.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (8. Januar 2011)

So, werde jetzt zur Nightshift fahren. Ich werde an Euch denken und ne schöne Cola "pur" trinken  . Wünsch Euch guten Durst. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird jetzt langsam besser um endlich mal wieder im Teuto "aufschlagen" zu können  . Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## cannondude (8. Januar 2011)

Ich werde morgen auch noch eine Runde fahren. Enduro, bist du dabei?


----------



## diddie40 (8. Januar 2011)

Wann und wo? Ich willl auch ne Runde fahren


----------



## cannondude (8. Januar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wann und wo? Ich willl auch ne Runde fahren


Ich würde sagen 10h, Wanderparkplatz.


----------



## diddie40 (8. Januar 2011)

10:00 ist ok. Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe oder Brochterbeck?


----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2011)

von wo wollt ihr starten??? dö oder bro ??


----------



## cannondude (9. Januar 2011)

Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe.


----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2011)

das schaff ich nicht...lieg noch im bett, muß dann noch frühstücken, anziehen usw...fahre so gegen 11 bei mir los.....ihr könnt ja vorbei kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (9. Januar 2011)

Es war eine schöne, aber anstengende Tour heute. Zusammen mit Diddie und Enduro haben wir die Trail-Verhätnisse in der nähe von Brochterbeck/Tecklenburg ausgechecked. Ich muss sagen, die Pfaden sind zu 80-90% frei und gut befahrbar (bis auf ein Paar eisige Stellen).


----------



## Totoxl (9. Januar 2011)

Ohh, der Teuto sieht ja schon wieder gut aus. Ich war heute als alternative mit Kumpels in der Halle kicken und habe mir Prompt das Knie verdreht . Scheint aber nicht zu wild zu sein. Hallenfußball, ich nicht nochmal.
Ein Bild von gestern in Lingen


----------



## diddie40 (9. Januar 2011)

Schöner Hobel!!! Was hast denn du für eine Kettenführung verbaut?


----------



## Totoxl (9. Januar 2011)

Selfmade vom user kuka berlin


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Januar 2011)

@toto

hast du zufällig auf deiner tour den jojo gesehen?der ist irgendwie verschollen.


----------



## jojo2 (10. Januar 2011)

ich bin hier,
allerdings ziemlich beschäftigt



du bist bald wieder im skiurlaub:
pass auf deine knochen auf!
und viel spass


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Januar 2011)

ach da bist du.dachte schon du wärst nicht hier.

nur zur info,ich bin ab samstag im skiurlaub und kann deshalb keinen termin setzen.
wie sieht es mit dir aus enduro?


----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2011)

i'll do my very best......


ich hab morgen frei, jemand dabei?????????


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Januar 2011)

am mittwoch hätte ich zeit,dachte du würdest immer mittwochs eine auszeit nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2011)

normal schon, doch mein auto muß zum service und daher hab ich den tag vorgezogen...und das wetter soll auch besser sein morgen


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Januar 2011)

schade,werde dann am mittwoch für pds üben und vor der eisdiele ein bischen stylen.


----------



## M.N. (10. Januar 2011)

Ich werde am So. Mittag einen Termin eintragen, um die DH/FR Bikes einzufahren, im Wald "Tannen DH" und "Treppe" Ab 12 Uhr bei tockendem Boden Wanderparkplatz.


----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2011)

ich glaub der trockene boden bleibt da mehr als wunsch  im winter eher schwierig, es sei denn es gibt wieder schönen frost....


----------



## FRKing (10. Januar 2011)

@ Niestle ich bin dabei.


----------



## M.N. (10. Januar 2011)

Wir werden nicht lange an den Trails rumhängen, Bremse auf runter , hoch u. feuer... läßt nur zu hoffen das der Himmel sich wieder wie heute zeigt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11219


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2011)

schade schade,die treppe,man ist das lange her,da wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## M.N. (11. Januar 2011)

Wenn man wetter.de trauen kann, sieht das am So. gut aus...


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2011)

war heut mittag los...die trails sind bis auf ein paar wenige auf der nordseite alle eisfrei...hab den diddie getroffen der aber leider schon auf dem nachhauseweg war als ich grad los wollte.... 

sonntag komme ich auch vorbei...


----------



## M.N. (11. Januar 2011)

Herby H. was ist... So. erste Trainings Session...


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2011)

werde am sonntag nach dem apre`s ski hier mal schauen was es gegeben hat.


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. Januar 2011)

Denke ja wenn es trocken ist


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2011)

bis pds ist alles wieder verheilt


----------



## M.N. (11. Januar 2011)

KONA STINKY DE LUX testen... mit dem Wetter wird das...


----------



## M.N. (11. Januar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bis pds ist alles wieder verheilt


 

achte auf deine Schlüsselbeine... u. auf die Leberwerte und die werden NICHT in Promille gemessen.


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. Januar 2011)

teuto biker schrieb:


> bis pds ist alles wieder verheilt


 nimm dein bike für saalbach mit es könnte ja tauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2011)

@m.n.das schlüsselbein und auch die  leber wachsen mit ihren aufgaben.

@h.h heißt es deshalb tauerngebirge?


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. Januar 2011)

Laut wetter.com am freitag in saalbach 7 grad + also bestes bikewetter


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. Januar 2011)

Und wenn du langeweile hast bau einen sessellift ab und bring ihn mit! Wir werden schon mal die schneise für den lift frei machen


----------



## M.N. (11. Januar 2011)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Und wenn du langeweile hast bau einen sessellift ab und bring ihn mit! Wir werden schon mal die schneise für den lift frei machen


 

Aber komm bloß nicht mit so einem billigen daher... und Climatronic!!! Aber mehr Wünsche habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Totoxl (11. Januar 2011)

Wann wollt ihr denn jetzt los zum Freeriden. Sa. oder So?
Letztendlich leider auch egal, ich bin an dem ersten Schnee freien We mit meinem Junior alleine zu Hause  , aber unseren Spaß bekommen wir auch


----------



## FRKing (11. Januar 2011)

@M.N. kannst du mich sonntag vielleicht mitnehmen? weil sonst wird es für mich scwer mit zu kommen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2011)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Und wenn du langeweile hast bau einen sessellift ab und bring ihn mit!



keine chance,seit dem im letzten jahr in österreich 3 sessellifte und eine seilbahn geklaut worden sind passen die gut auf.
wir könnten selber was bauen,einen sessel oder auch ein seil könnte ich besorgen.


----------



## diddie40 (12. Januar 2011)

Wollt ihr euch echt schon liften lassen? Ihr seit doch noch jung


----------



## rigger (13. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGollum (13. Januar 2011)

Hey Teuto!

Ich wünsche Dir ähnlich geiles Wetter wie wir es im Skiurlaub in AT hatten in der ersten Jan. Woche. Wir waren in Kappl und es war traumhaft! Ich gehöre nun auch zu den Skigeilen!!!  

Ist eine absolut geniale und spassige Winterpausenüberbrückungsaktivität!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Januar 2011)

danke für deine wünsche free gollum,wenn der wetterbericht paßt wird es eine sehr sonnige woche.
das skigebiet hat einige freeride routen abseits des rummels in denen hoffentlich noch genug schnee liegt.


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2011)

moinsken männers...

sonntag ist ja der große downhilltag  für alle die vorher noch ne runde fahren möchten geht es um 10 schon mal am wanderparkplatz bocketal los ne runde düsen... dann um 12.00 treffen mit den anderen und mal schauen was so geht 

wer hat lust??????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Januar 2011)

bin wohl dabei...will nur nicht Downhillen...Bin nicht hart und schnell genug)


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2011)

F... me! Ist auch nicht hart genug!

Komme aber wohl auch um 10:00.


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2011)

na schau, dann sind wir schon zu 4 .....

der diddie wollte auch schon früher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2011)

Boahh ey, der Diddi ist doch auch so´n Harter! 

Bones gebreakt und 2 Wochen später trotz Pain wieder auf´m Bike!
Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir das zutraue mit euch?


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2011)

lusche


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2011)

Bin halt schon ein Grufti!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2011)

ich doch auch  wir werden wohl spaß haben....


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2011)

Jau!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2011)

wo ist eigendlich der jojo....joooooojooooooo, lebst du noch?????


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2011)

jaaa
ich bin doch hier
aber...
du hast doch bestimmt schon meine letzten fotos (ohh und ihhh) in meinem fotoalbum gesehen...

bin also wirklich arg beschäftigt
als trainer und fahrer







also so als chauffeur...


----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich bin am Sonntag auch um 10:00 am Start.
War heute auch unterwegs. Trotz Nieselregen war es wunderbar. +10° sind doch wesentlich angenehmer als -°. Fahre momentan auch lieber gemütlich durch die Gegend. Also Sonntag soll das Wetter trocken bleiben, die Gelegenheit wieder Spaß zu haben.


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ihhh)




Tierquäler!

Ich sag´s der Claudia! Solche Menschen wie Du machen so was auch bestimmt im Teuto!!!


----------



## M.N. (15. Januar 2011)

Der Niestlé hat einen neuen Rahmen...




_KONA_ ist ansteckend... 

Alles wird umgebaut dann mit den üblichen High End Parts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRKing (15. Januar 2011)

bleibt es denn bei morgen?


----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2011)

Schick!!


----------



## Totoxl (15. Januar 2011)

Optisch ist Kona ja nicht ganz so meins, aber das vom TB find ich eigentlich nicht schlecht. 
MN, baue es zusammen damit ich mir ein gesamt Eindruck machen kann, aber ratz fatz.
(nur Spaß)
Das könnte wohl ganz ansehnlich sein. Technisch wir es auf jeden Fall Top.


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2011)

kurze erinnerung für die 10 uhr starter....

bocketal und dann mal schauen das wir die zeit rumbekommen bis die downhiller kommen


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Januar 2011)

Wir Weicheier werden wohl nur ein wenig die Straße rauf und runter rollen, oder?

Wir könnten auch Kaffee und Kuchen mitbringen und ein Kaffeekränzchen machen - oder Ringelpietz mit anfassen, oder ...


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2011)

ja, nen bißchen den kammweg fahren  nix wildes...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (15. Januar 2011)

Der Niestlé hat einen neuen Rahmen...

Anhang anzeigen 201921


Sieht mit Sicherheit super aus nach der Endmontage  , na dann mal viel Spass beim basteln.

Ich habe mir Teile zum Umbau auf 2fach Kurbel ( 36 Kb. + Bash ) mit Stinger  Kettenführung bestellt, sowie ein paar neue Schlappen ( Big Betty`s 2,40er ). Sollten, so hoffe ich, nächste Woche kommen und dann darf ich auch endlich schrauben. Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## jojo2 (15. Januar 2011)

meine freeriderin is krank
bin dann morgen auch um 10 im bocketal


----------



## cannondude (15. Januar 2011)

@Niestle: Wilkommen im Kona Club. Du hast recht, es ist echt ansteckend. Du wirst bestimmt viel Spass mit dem Teil haben. 

Bin morgen leider nicht dabei. Vielleicht komme ich später kurz vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. Januar 2011)

@Jojo..das is in Osnabrück der Hüggel


----------



## jojo2 (16. Januar 2011)

oh ja - den hüggel kenn ich dann ja doch
das video hab ich natürlich schon gesehen

wollt mir danach sofort die hose besorgen 
(trug jasper jauch auch als ich ihn das letzte mal getroffen habe)
hab ich aber erst mal gelassen, das mit der hose, 
wollte die styler bei uns nicht neidisch machen.

wenn du den termin für die baumberge machst, 
denk an den tb, der will dann unbedingt mit!


ach hat mir das heute wieder mal gut gefallen
nette leute, dicke steine, begab fahren und ein bißchen geschicklichkeit, 
bißchen geschwindigkeit, bißchen tolle handschuhe
heute war wieder alles alles drin, alles dran.


scott-bussi, 
sorry hab die dinger versehentlich anbehalten,
gib mir mal deine adresse.

dass ich heute nicht angeben konnte, fand ich echt schade
ich hab den wheelie heute auch zuhause nich hingekriegt - scheibenkleister 

cu


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Januar 2011)

@jojo
ich wollte dich hier schon als Dieb outen, aber das tue ich jetzt natürlich nicht! (ups, nicht das das hier noch jemand liest)

Bring mir die Handschuhe einfach beim nächstem mal wieder mit. Das reicht. 
Ich hoffe du holst dir nicht irgendwelche komischen Verletzungen und kommst beim nächsten mal einfach nicht!

Das würde bestimmt ein übles Gerede geben.

Ansonsten war das eine schöne Tour mit netten alten Herren heute.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Januar 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du holst dir nicht irgendwelche komischen Verletzungen und kommst beim nächsten mal einfach nicht!



nönö
ich doch nich


----------



## herby-hancoc (16. Januar 2011)

Ich wünsche dem Melvin alles gute und eine schnelle genesung Kopf hoch du kannst auch bald wieder biken


----------



## Totoxl (16. Januar 2011)

Was ist passiert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (16. Januar 2011)

Nix is passiert
melvin hat sich irgentwas auf links gedreht liegt im krankenhaus und wurde gestern operiert


----------



## M.N. (16. Januar 2011)

Ich bin wieder daheim, aber scheint alles gut und soll schnell verheilen. D.h. nächsten Sa. die Parts umbauen und dann entlich wieder fahren.


----------



## Totoxl (17. Januar 2011)

Auf links? Dann war dein inneres außen? Sah bestimmt interessant aus, ist aber eine riesen sauerei oder?


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2011)

schön war's am sonntag...und anstrengend...´mein knie tut heut noch weh  

wenn es am nächsten we gutes wetter geben sollte wird wieder gefahren...

jojo, der hüggel wäre auch mal wieder sehr interessant...baumberge aber auch....


----------



## jojo2 (17. Januar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...der hüggel wäre auch mal wieder sehr interessant...baumberge aber auch....



genau, aber
hüggel, da war ich noch gar nicht

(aber meine trainerpflichten lassen mir nicht jedes we freie wahl 
und dann muss ich doch unbedingt am wheelie arbeiten - kapier das nicht: 
mal klappts und dann kipp ich schon um beim drandenken um. und den respekt vom msghostrider hätte ich schon gern, 
aber für den muss ich noch am manual arbeiten - also viel zu tun

sehr viel)


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2011)

Also niestle erstmal gute Besserung!! 

Wo ist das den passiert und was ist passiert, gerne auch per PN.

Wheelie klappt bei mir auch noch nicht so, manchmal so für 3-5m aber mehr noch nicht. 

Habt ihr gestern denn auch noch einen aus Schüttorf getroffen der mit dem MTB unterwegs war?

Gruß Nils


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Januar 2011)

@JoJo Wheelie und Manuel ist Tagesformabhängig!!!
Bei mir klappt das auch nicht immer.Aber ein Eisener Wille ist natürlich immer vo Vorteil

@Enduro...Gute Besserung

und auf jeden Fall mal am next weekend wieder Biken...


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2011)

heut schon erheblich besser  die knochen, die knochen, werden halt auch nicht jünger  

radfahren am we sollte aber klappen...


----------



## jojo2 (19. Januar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ... die knochen, die knochen, werden halt auch nicht jünger



tag enduro
du hast knie (und bei deinem alter wahrscheinlich auch rücken). 
ich hab ohr. mir kommt´s vor als hätte mir jemand schaumstoff ins ohr gepresst, also irgendwie richtig krank. da wir beide hier ja allein sind - die andern fahren bestimmt rad, statt im internet zu lesen, hab ich mir gedacht, dass wir uns ja hier ein bißchen austauschen können.
und da habe ich gleich eine bitte an dich:

ich wollte dem scott-bussi einen film zeigen, wie ich immer mein rad kaputt mache - nicht nur das salz auf den strassen hat mein rad zerstört, nein auch mein fahren. und diesen film hatte ich gestern angefangen. ich werde dafür noch einige aufnahmen machen müssen, aber ich wollte dich schon mal fragen, was du vor der beta-version hälst. soll ich  das Projekt gleich aufgeben?

den link pack ich gleich hier rein und das passwort gibt es per pn

gute besserung

hier der link das passwort kommt auch gleich
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18951780"]This is a password protected video on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Januar 2011)

Bekomme ich auch ein Password?? Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Ein Film extra für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2011)

jo, nicht schlecht...allerdings ist ab 1min 36 dunkel 

scotti, nicht neidisch sein


----------



## diddie40 (19. Januar 2011)

da sieht ja schon sehr gut aus. das dein hund so cool dabei bleibt!


----------



## jojo2 (19. Januar 2011)

okay,damit keiner auf die idee kommt, das könnte ein gutes video sein,
hier nun schon jetzt öffentlich.
für scott-bussi:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11277

sorry


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Januar 2011)

Man, du wilder Hund!

Unglaublich was dein Rad so alles aushalten muß. Für diese krassen Aktionen solltest du das neue Rad deiner Tochter nehmen. Falls es dann auch alle Schrauben locker hat, würde ich ihr das Rad wegnehmen mit dem Spruch: 

"Wenn du nicht besser darauf aufpaßt muß ich es dir leider wegnehmen!" 

Und was mir noch auf dem Herzen liegt:

Bitte immer einen Helm Tragen!!!


Natürlich nicht nur Bello sondern auch Du-Jojo!


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Man, du wilder Hund!
> 
> Unglaublich was dein Rad so alles aushalten muß. Für diese krassen Aktionen solltest du das neue Rad deiner Tochter nehmen. Falls es dann auch alle Schrauben locker hat....



hammer ne?!

aber das mit dem rad meiner tochter:
die kann ganz schnell ihre haare auf den zähnen zeigen,
will sagen: die ist nicht blöd 
(außerdem liest die hier mit).
ihr rad wird die mir(!) bestimmt nicht geben.

tja und das mit dem helm:
hier im dorf gibt es einen lehrer, der wird von keinem ernst genommen, sondern von allen verlacht, weil der auf seinem holland- und auf seinem trekkingrad immer einen helm trägt.
wenn ich schon verlacht werde, dannn nicht als pussi,
sondern lieber als durchgeknallter bunnyhopser...


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Januar 2011)

dann bleibt dir wohl nur auch ein schweres Freeride-Bike zu kaufen!

Psst, ich gebe dir mal einen Tip. Aber nicht weitersagen! 
Ab dem 27.01. ist bei Rose WSV / Lagerverkauf

Da findest du bestimmt ein Rad was deiner Fahrweise angemessen ist.


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2011)

ich war gestern zufällig bei rose und hab nen fullface geschnappert....  


ist wer am wochenende unterwegs und wenn ja wann????


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Januar 2011)

Ist denn nicht Sonntag 10:00 Uhr sowieso fest gebucht?? 
MSGhostrider und ich haben uns schon auf Sonntag eingeschossen.
Rose, Helm, Schnapper, ... ist denn schon WSV??


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2011)

ja, es gab nen o'neil fury für 59,90 statt 99,90 

wo trefft ihr euch denn am sonntag um 10?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Januar 2011)

Wir haben noch gar nichts genaues geplant, nur erst einmal besprochen, daß wir fahren wollen. Von mir aus können wir uns wieder Bocketal treffen, oder wenn wir Rtg. nasses Dreieck fahren, besser am Parkplatz Hockendes Weib. 

Macht einfach mal was klar.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Januar 2011)

Fahre gleich um 11 in Ibbenbüren nee Runde in Teute...Jemand Bock mitzufahren??


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2011)

musst du gar nicht arbeiten???
ich aber - viel spass


----------



## enduro pro (22. Januar 2011)

ich vermute mal der teuto wird heut nicht so viel spaß machen...

sehr naß und kalt und teilweise matschiger schnee :kotz:


----------



## rigger (22. Januar 2011)

Na dann viel Spass!


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> musst du gar nicht arbeiten???
> ich aber - viel spass





Jojo, du, arbeiten? Wie konnte das passieren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2011)

@ alle

wenn keiner einen Termin machen will, mache ich eben einen.

*Sonntag, 23.01.2011, 10:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Bocketal*

lockere Altherrenrunde durch die Niederungen des Teuto. Vorzugsweise bergab!

Um pünktliches Erscheinen wird gebeten.


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Jojo, du, arbeiten? Wie konnte das passieren??



das mach ich aber nur wegen der pausen:
wer nicht arbeitet, hat auch keine pausen
(aber weisse was? das krieg auch noch anders)
so genug geplaudert, 
jetzt mache ich pausen


(wißt ihr was?
ich flieg ja nach ca, ne?! aber wenn ich da ankomme, sind die sea otters calssics in monterey einen tag vorbei...
oh mann! das muss ich irgendwie anders hinkriegen!!)


----------



## enduro pro (22. Januar 2011)

scotti, wenn das wetter irgendwie hinhauen sollte bin ich dabei und der TB hat auch schon angefragt, den sag ich dann auch noch bescheid...

wenn nur das wetter....


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2011)

Lt. Kachelmann u. Friends soll es morgen trocken sein!!

Außerdem macht Regen schön!

Wird schon eine schöne Tour werden. Also ruhig alle kommen.


----------



## M.N. (22. Januar 2011)

In der nächsten Woche stelle ich den Canyon Rahmen in den Bikemarkt, *450 Euro* soll er bringen, inkl. FSA THE PIG Steuersatz und Truvativ/Race Face Tretlager... 




der Rahmen befindet sich im Top Zustand!!! 1 Jahr Garantie verbleibend.

Bei Interesse PN oder Tel.!


----------



## M.N. (22. Januar 2011)

Bilder zu den unten aufgeführten Verkäufen...



muss raus...


----------



## Totoxl (22. Januar 2011)

Melvin keine Schleichwerbung, zeig uns lieber dein neues.

Komm.... komm.... zeig schon.


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2011)

nicht, dass ihr euch wundert:
mein auto steht morgen auch im bocketal,
muss da aber schon etwas früher hin.
wir fahren also getrennter wege.

grüßt mal den tb!
und guckt mal nach, ob noch alles heil is bei ihm.
(okay fb, du hast recht. also korrektur: 
guckt nach, ob nicht noch mehr bei ihm kaputt ist als vorher schon)
cu


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Januar 2011)

servus,
bin wieder im lande,schnee war noch reichlich vorhanden aber das bier wurde knapp,also zeit das land zu wechseln.
der test ob das schlüßelbein hält ist auch optimal verlaufen und es sieht im augenblick so aus das es keine größeren bleibenden apreskischäden geben wird.
bin morgen auf jeden fall um 10 dabei ,nehme dann die grüße aus erster hand in empfang (wie sehn uns jojo).
beim durchlesen der letzten seiten ist mir aufgefallen das der fb sich nicht mehr meldet!!!
wieder verhaftet??? wieder eingewiesen worden???weiß jemand was da los ist???


----------



## M.N. (22. Januar 2011)

@ TB der FB hat sich nicht gemeldet, weil er dir in die Berge gefolgt ist... er hat es nach deiner Abreise nicht mehr ausgehalten und ist richtung Süden los. Also sag die Wahrheit... Sauna u. Winterwelt mit dem FB. Wie war es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Januar 2011)

der fb darf doch in österreich nicht mehr einreisen , du weißt doch was da damals los war.
wie spät  ist denn morgen der entbindungstermin für dein stinky?
habe erfahrung mit hebammen.


----------



## M.N. (22. Januar 2011)

Der Rahmen kommt am Mo. Probleme beim Zoll...


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Januar 2011)

die canadier können sich eben nicht von einem der letzten stinky rahmen trennen.


----------



## diddie40 (23. Januar 2011)

Bin heute nicht dabei, da krank, euch viel Spaß


----------



## Totoxl (23. Januar 2011)

Seid ihr heute gefahren? Hier ist richtiges kack Wetter, voll für´n Hintern.


----------



## jojo2 (23. Januar 2011)

wir sind gefahren
und tbs wagen hab ich auch gesehen
kack wetter?
dadurch hatten wir den wald für uns allein
und dann hat´s wieder richtig spass gemacht


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Januar 2011)

dann mal gute besserung diddie.
wir sind heute gemütlich durch den teuto gerollt und dann war es plötzlich da,daß geräusch das nur ein 56er kettenblatt macht wenn es mit 110er trittfrequenz getretten wird.
der ibbiker on tour.
auch der jojo hat heute seine spuren hinterlassen,oh sorry,einzahl,seine spur.


----------



## Totoxl (23. Januar 2011)

Ich will ja noch nicht zu viel versprechen, aber nächstes WE sieht es für mich ganz gut aus.


----------



## M.N. (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich am Start... das brennen unter den Nägeln ist langsam nicht mehr zu ertragen!

... Wettervorhersage ist gut, ich stelle den Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Januar 2011)

dann mal los

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11262


----------



## M.N. (23. Januar 2011)

@FRKing: where are you..? am So. fahren!


----------



## Ibbiker (23. Januar 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> @ TB der FB hat sich nicht gemeldet, weil er dir in die Berge gefolgt ist... er hat es nach deiner Abreise nicht mehr ausgehalten und ist richtung Süden los. Also sag die Wahrheit... Sauna u. Winterwelt mit dem FB. Wie war es?


- du meinst der ist wieder auf borkum - dünendownhillfahren


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Januar 2011)

kann sein das er seinen titel verteidigen muß,schließlich ist er amtierender 
borkumer dünendownhillmeister in der klasse Ü 40 mit handicap 
quasi eine legende


----------



## jojo2 (23. Januar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> kann sein das er seinen titel verteidigen muß,schließlich ist er amtierender
> borkumer dünendownhillmeister in der klasse Ü 40 mit handicap
> quasi eine legende



oh tb
du machst mich fertig


----------



## jojo2 (23. Januar 2011)

ich sitz hier und meine geliebte will mir ein ernsthaftes gespräch aufdrücken,
da kannste mir doch nicht mit so was kommen
ich lieg unter´m tisch,
da kann ich doch nicht reden

(wenn der fb zurück ist, machen wir aber´n spalier 
und lassen den hochleben!
dieser haudegen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRKing (24. Januar 2011)

Ich bin am Sonntag dabei.  wenn du mich vielleicht mitnehmen könntest. sonst wirds mit dem hinkommen ziemlich schwer für mich.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2011)

apropos mitnehmen
will jemand am 05. mit nach aurich?


----------



## M.N. (24. Januar 2011)

Meinst du den Tour Stop: Homegrown Tour Aurich â Playground Skate Hall: 5. Februar 2011


----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2011)

m.n.
wir reden hier von aurich!
gibt´s da noch irgendwas, 
weswegen man diesen weg auf sich nehmen sollte?
ja okay, das hier vielleicht http://www.aurich.de/kultur-freizeit/staedtesofa.html 
aber ein sofa habe ich bereits
also, es geht natürlich darum 
(aber das wissen ja diejenigen, für die das irgendwie interessant sein könnte):
http://www.aurich.de/kultur-freizeit/stadthalle-aurich.html



oh sorry natürlich dadrum
http://www.playground-ev.de/


----------



## M.N. (24. Januar 2011)

ah... NATÜRLICH... dh. enge Hose an, Schnürsenkel anstatt Gürtel, Papschild mit Söderström I LOVE YOU und hin. Nur für die die das nicht Wissen!


----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2011)

oh ja m.n. du hast recht. genauso war die szene, und die besucher genau wie teenies beim popkonzert.
mich  angemessen zu verkleiden, war da nie leicht

hat sich aber alles gewandelt.
gemeinsam hatten die fahrer im letzten jahr beschlossen, 
ab oktober eine winterpause einzulegen und nicht zu trainieren. 

denn um endlich seriös auftreten zu können, 
sollte jeder fahrer sein bike ordentlich pimpen. 
mit doll aussehenden parts, wonderfull decalls - expecting potent supporters and to impress silly spectators and so on. 
eben genau so wie die seriösen briefmarkensammler so hübsche sachen bestaunen und sammeln.

außerdem gibt es einlaß zu den contests ab diesem jahr nur noch für erwachsene nach dem stimmbruch - also nach sprechprobe. 
zudem wird ein angemessener hosenschnitt für fahrer und zuschauer verpflichtend:
für die vogelstraußgroßen bigballs (sichtprobe bei fahrern und zuschauern) 
werden keine jeans mehr zugelassen - nur noch platzangstpluderhosen.
bei echten männern werden auch kilts akzeptiert.

die fahrer müssen zudem nachweisen, an seminaren von dieckmann und hoppensack teilgenommen zu haben. 
titel der akzeptierten veranstaltungen: "respect and intelligence for bikers". 
wahlpflichseminar: english for bikers teil one and teil two.

also unter diesen bedingungen fahr ich da natürlich gerne wieder hin - echte männer unter sich, finde ich cool.
kommste mit?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Januar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> gemeinsam hatten die fahrer im letzten jahr beschlossen,
> ab oktober eine winterpause einzulegen und nicht zu trainieren.
> 
> denn um endlich seriös auftreten zu können,
> ...



aurich????? das könnt ihr auch im teuto haben!!!
- echte männer unter sich, 
kommste mit?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11262


----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2011)

und die kilts??
zugelassen?


----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2011)

jojo, du kannst auch "unten ohne" fahren wenn du möchtest, die teutobiker sind da sehr tolerant....


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Januar 2011)

da kann man aber übelst am Sattel hängen bleiben!!!!

nackig aber bitte 10 m hinter uns fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2011)

toleranz  na gut, wenn er ne frau wäre dürfte er auch gern "vorn" fahren


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Januar 2011)

isser aber nicht! Deshalb lieber hinter uns! Aber da ist er ja sowieso immer


----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2011)

na, der jojo ist schon fit und fährt am berg auch gern mal vor dir, oder??? 

aber bitte mit hose  das will sonst keiner sehen


----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2011)

ich hab jetzt wieder mal kein video von mir,
ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich das hier nicht schon gezeigt habe,
aber achtet mal auf den einen,
der könnte ich sein

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Support-The-WhipBromont,3886/veeae,1262

käse,
ich krieg´s nicht eingebettet
und hab grad keine zeit nachzugucken wie das mit vitalmtb läuft,
kann das einer auf die schnelle sagen?


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Januar 2011)

Mensch jojo, da hab ich noch was für dich:
http://www.enjoyyourbicycle.de/nacktradeln/worldride-en.php

Naja, ich gebe ja zu, daß der jojo auch des öfteren vor mir fährt. Meistens bergauf. Aber bergab ...

Außerdem muß ich neidlos anerkennen, daß er einen sehr smoothen Fahrstil hat. 
Wohl gemerkt Fahrstil und nicht Fahrstiel!


----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Mensch jojo, da hab ich noch was für dich:
> http://www.enjoyyourbicycle.de/nacktradeln/worldride-en.php



jo klasse!
nich schön, aber
irgendwie .... 
interessant





scott-bussi schrieb:


> Außerdem muß ich neidlos anerkennen, daß er einen sehr smoothen Fahrstil hat.




danke für die blumen
aber:hast du dir das video wirklich bis zu ende angeschaut?
ich meine:  richtig zu ende, bis zu diesem ... dunklen, dunklen
(ich sach jezz nich, was meine therapeuten dazu immer gesagt haben)

also auch das, wo die so rumhüpfen und speziell dieser eine,
der vielleicht ich sein könnte?
(oh gott, hoffentlich lesen das jetzt meine therapeuten nich,
die dachten, ich sei wieder halbwegs hergestellt)

also: hast du?


----------



## Totoxl (24. Januar 2011)

Der letzte ist ja echt cool, aber so dick sahen die Eier gar nicht aus 

Zum Thema Aurich. Backflip + Schottenrock + Dicke Eier = Möchte ich nicht sehen


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Januar 2011)

ja ich hab´s bis zum bitteren Ende gesehen! Will ich nicht wirklich vor mir haben. Deshalb im Adamskostüm bitte 10m hinter mir!

Außer du bist nicht jojo sondern johanna


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Januar 2011)

ist ja schon gut , ich habe den mädels des mtb nudisten racing aus tittingen wieder abgesagt.
dabei haben die so eine tolle homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2011)

na endlich kriegt das ganze hier wieder etwas niveau
aber warum hast du denen jetzt abgesagt??
ich bin´s: 
jojo
nicht johanna!


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2011)

was sagt uns das foto der woche?
genau
würde wohl mal wieder zeit, da hinzufahren
wird bestimmt auch mal wieder etwas trockener


zu blöd, dass ich hier im wald nich so viel hämmern kann.
könnt ihr nich mal so´n tolles holzding aufbauen
das zu fahren, macht bestimmt echt spass
(krich mich gar nicht mehr ein, wenn ich das bild seh)


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2011)

hey M.N. ...

was macht das bike??? gestern noch weiter gekommen?????


----------



## rigger (25. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch schon gespannt auf das Kona!


----------



## M.N. (25. Januar 2011)

Weiter so lala... es kommt eine neue Kurbel rein, die Welle ist zu lang! (Danke das es Umtauschrecht gibt)! Jetzt gibts eine Howitzer Kurbel (neu) von Christian inkl. Innenlager auch Truvativ (neu)!  Bremsleitungen werden morgen um 20 cm verlängert, und die passenden Ausfallenden sind auf dem Weg, auch die Sattelstütze! Das wird bis zum We.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2011)

klar, darauf hätten wir gestern auch kommen können...das canyon hatte nen 83ger innenlagerbreite, das kona nur 73....klar....

na, dann sollte ja alles so gehen...biste denn schon los gewesen wegen der bremsleitung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (25. Januar 2011)

Ich bringe die Leitung morgen weg, bis Fr. ist die neue Leitung dann Eingebaut und neu befüllt. Aber Christan braucht auch seine 2 Tage um die fehlenden Teile zu beschaffen...

Aber bei solchen Aussichten http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-2714-14-tage/wetter-ibbenbueren.html mir dass was!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2011)

ja, wetter wird super am wochenende...freu mich schon auf sonntag....


----------



## Totoxl (25. Januar 2011)

Ein Bike Kumpel von mir kommt evtl. am Sonntag auch mit. Stört doch keinen oder?

@M.N.
Das ist halt immer das Laster beim Rahmentausch, ein paar Teile passen halt nicht und merkt es erst wenn es soweit ist. Es hört sich aber an als wenn es soweit läuft 
Hilft Enduro dir beim Schrauben??? Wenn ja, zieh die schrauben noch mal nach


----------



## M.N. (25. Januar 2011)

...der herby h. u. der enduro sind beim Schrauben fit...


----------



## Totoxl (25. Januar 2011)

...das weiß ich, will bloß ärgern...  

@Jojo
ein Wallride Bild sollte jede von sich haben
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/711803
Ok,  nicht mal annähernd so schön wie das der Woche, aber ich bin auch toll


----------



## M.N. (25. Januar 2011)

...nicht mehr lange dann geht es wieder in die Parks...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> ??? Wenn ja, zieh die schrauben noch mal nach




apropo schraube locker,aus sicherer quelle habe ich gehört das der fb lebt und heute in der muckibude war.
wahrscheinlich ist er uns in letzter zeit öfter über den weg gelaufen und wir haben ihn in seinem uncle sam shirt und seiner aufknöpfbaren adidas hose nicht erkannt.
so eine anabolika kur ist eben nicht ohne.

ich rechne mit 10 leuten am sonntag,treff der schönen und teilchen.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2011)

hey toto, du meinst ärgern????? na, den ärger hat dann ja der M.N. wenn der lenker nen abflug macht, die pedale sich verflüchtigen und die bremse in zeitlupe an seinem fullface vorbeifliegt 

aber, das wird ja nicht passieren, der herb ist ja auch dabei gewesen und der hat schon alle schrauben im griff gehabt 

sonntag wird bestimmt ne nette nummer, nette leute, cooles wetter, was will man mehr


----------



## jojo2 (26. Januar 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> @Jojo
> ein Wallride Bild sollte jede von sich haben,
> so schön wie das der Woche, aber ich bin auch toll



seh ich genauso
wie der m.n. schon sagte:
bald gehn wa wieder wallride fahren im park
(und jeder sollte ein wallridebild von sich haben!)

"die schönen im teilchenbeschleuniger"


----------



## diddie40 (26. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr vielleicht schon gesehen, so kann man auch zur Arbeit fahren:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG9mhcim3dQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Danny MacAskill - s1jobs.com (Extended version)[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (26. Januar 2011)

...sowas kann man sich immer wieder anschauen...


----------



## rigger (26. Januar 2011)

Mann ich will auch mal wieder in den Teuto!!! Son Schiet das ich oft keine Zeit hab sonntags. 

Wie schauts denn dieses Jahr an Ostermontag aus, wieder nach Belgien zu den Filthy Trails?


----------



## diddie40 (26. Januar 2011)

Eier suchen kann ich auch zu Hause. 
Aber Filthy Trails stehen so bald wie möglich an.
Sollten wir mal am Sonntag drüber sprechen.


----------



## M.N. (26. Januar 2011)

@ Diddie, drüber sprechen, Termin ausmachen!


----------



## jojo2 (26. Januar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht schon gesehen, so kann man auch zur Arbeit fahren:
> YouTube        - Danny MacAskill - s1jobs.com (Extended version)



in den ersten sekunden wird ein warnhinweis eingeblendet:
"stund rider please don´t copy" 

aha!

ich stell mir gerade vor, wie das aussieht, wenn ich das kopiere.
z.b. diesen wallride (ein echter) bei 0:46 - käm bestimmt witzig über,
wenn ich mit dem gesicht an der wand klebe, 
statt mit meinen muddy mary
...
oder der free fall aus dem zweiten oder so stock bei 3:05

im nachhinein würde ich mich auch fragen, warum die arbeiter mir zuklatschen bei 3:54 
(da müsste ich schon was wirklich absolut cooles gemacht haben, vielleicht beim "bunny-hop"-versuch vor einen fahrenden bus gesprungen oder so)



den hinweis am ende finde ich gut:
love your job

nur gut, das ich meinen arbeitsplatz zu fuß erreichen kann.
wer weiß, was mir unterwegs alles zustoßen könnte...


----------



## enduro pro (26. Januar 2011)

jojo, der tree-ride ist viel besser, den hat der rigger beim letzten nightride doch probiert und sein vorderrad geschrottet


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Januar 2011)

man wird das am sonntag ein wetter.
gut das ich schon die 2011er sonnencreme von platzangst am start habe.


----------



## diddie40 (26. Januar 2011)

Ein Tipp für deinen Hinterbau Jojo:
 
War heute im Wald. Neuen Reifen testen. Habe mir für Vorne den Maxxis Ardent Fr 2,6" gegönnt. Und es war eine gute Investition. Der Reifen bekommt von mir eine 1++++, besser als MM. Er rollt besser, er dämpft besser, im verblocktem Downhill bringt er nochmals mehr Ruhe ins Fahrwerk und im Schlamm fährt er da hin wo man auch hin will. Einfach super. Habe die ganze Zeit gedacht, was hab´ich doch für ein geiles bike. Spaß ohne Ende, äh, das Ende kam zu früh, ich hätte noch viel länger gewollt, aber das gibt der Teuto nunmal nicht her.


----------



## jojo2 (26. Januar 2011)

hab ich natürlich längst gesehen
ich halte mich technisch natürlich auch immer auf dem neuesten stand:
"mit gewalt!"

an dem schaltaugenproblem (halterung beschädigt, deswegen das ganze schaltungsproblem)
wird fieberhaft gearbeitet.
ansonsten:
aluminium liegt derzeit gut im kurs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (26. Januar 2011)

Hab mir das Problem mit deinem Schaltauge gar nicht richtig angeschaut. Kann man nicht die ganze Strebe mit Schaltauge austauschen, dabei gleich neue Lager einbauen?


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Hab mir das Problem mit deinem Schaltauge gar nicht richtig angeschaut.
> Kann man nicht die ganze Strebe mit Schaltauge austauschen, dabei gleich neue Lager einbauen?



erst gucken wie das mit dem schaltauge zu lösen ist, dann vielleicht neuer hinterbau, oder neuer rahmen...

wegen der lager, da bin ich mittlerweile auch schlauer:
ich bezahle für einen satz lager - ohne dämpferaufhängung - 29 euros. 29 euros für 8 kugellager. 
die sind nicht höchstwertig (mit kunststoff an den seiten und so), das weiß ich jetzt.

die besseren lager kosten 30 euros
das stück. ha! - diesmal bin ich der fuchs:
da tausch ich die billigeren doch lieber öfters aus.

lager am hinterbau werden offenbar fast punktuell belastet
(in einem bereich von bis ca. 55 wingelgrad), 
die hohen belastungen führen dann bei diesen lagern auch zu einem schnellern verschleiß...
so ist das. da bin ich wieder mal beruhigt.

(ich gewiefter fuchs! das kannte ich gar nicht an mir.
ich dachte immer: 
geld spielt keine rolle!)


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Januar 2011)

@jojo
gib doch mal die Lagerbezeichnung bei ebay ein. Da bekommst Du gedichtete Lager teilweise für´n Appel und´n Ei. Ich habe meine Radlager dort gekauft.
2 Stück für 2! 
Für mein altes Rad hab ich dort 10 Schwingenlager für 10 bekommen, wo normalerweise eins schon 30 kosten sollte!

Die Lager sind evtl. nicht so hochwertig wie deutsche, aber wie du schon sagtest, bei dem Preisunterschied kann man ruhig öfter mal wechseln.


----------



## diddie40 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich habe einen Schüler in der Musikschule der hat ein Maschienenbauunternehmen. Mit ihm hatte ich mich mal über Industrielager unterhalten. Er meinte auch, dass es sich nicht lohnt irgendwelche "besseren" Lager zu kaufen. Die normalen halten genau so lange.


----------



## Totoxl (27. Januar 2011)

Was ist los Jojo, hast du deinen Hinterbau zerlegt? Nur die Lager, oder was ernstes?


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2011)

JoJo

versuch in Zukunft einmal im Monat die Lager um 25 Grad zu drehen. So werden die Lager gelichmäßiger abgenutzt und halten länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker84 (27. Januar 2011)

Hey JoJo
Für dein Schaltauge gibt es eine ganz einfache Lösung.
Man nehme einen Hammer, kloppt damit gegen das Schaltauge und richtet es ein wenig aus.
Natürlich nicht zu toll, sonst ist es ab und das willst du bestimmt nicht.
Bei mir funktioniert es immer.

Deine Lager würde ich im Industriebedarf kaufen. Da kosten die Gleichen Lager, oft besser als die Originalen nur einen Bruchteil von den Originalen.
Der enduro hat da schon Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2011)

tag zusammen
klasse
da schreib ich mir so oft die finger wund
und keiner sagt was
da sag ich einmal: hilfe
und 10 melden sich sofort
cool!

also:
bei der tour vor 14 tagen war das schaltauge zerrissen,
deswegen z.b. die schaltprobleme. 
aber das hatte schon ein paar tage vorher angefangen,
weil nämlich das hier:




das schaltauge hatte dann spiel 
und es fehlte der gegendruck bei belastung,
am tag vor der tour hatte ich einen  ast im schaltwerk hängen,
hätte nicht gedacht, dass der dann gleich das schaltauge zerreist,
aber weil ja der gegendruck fehlt, war das dann doch so...

eine echte fachkraft (weltmeister) versucht das dieser tage zu regeln,
so dass das schaltauge wieder halt bekommt.
vielleicht klappt das ja und ich kann normal 
weiterfahren. wenn nicht, muss der hinterbau ausgetauscht werden
und dann wäre es sinnvoller mit rose über einen neuen komplettrahmen zu reden,
aber erstmal abwarten.

ich halt euch auf dem laufenden


@chrissxrossi
klingt plausibel,
ich würd´s machen
aber du willst mich nur auf die probe stellen, oder?


----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2011)

stimmt.... fa. sander in ibbenbüren verkauft lager im industriestandard und das zu günstigen preisen....wenn nicht gleich ab lager wird innerhalb von 48 stunden bestellt....das ist mit jedem lager machbar, die nötigen info's stehen auf den alten lagern oder einfach mitnehmen die alten und los geht's...


----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2011)

wenn das aus der garantie raus ist würd ich das ding schweißen lassen....

nen aluschweißladen hab ich an der hand


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2011)

garantie?
wie lange vesuch ich jetzt zu biken?
noch alles in der garantiezeit


----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2011)

ja, du hast recht...war ja erst gestern als du das rad für dich entdeckt hast.....oder vorgestern


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2011)

15.07.09
habe ich angefangen mit dem jimbo
und ich bereue keinen tag

na gut:
der rahmen ist vielleicht ein bißchen weich,
die räder ein bißchen zu grün
oh kundschaft

cu


----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2011)

kundschaft is gut jojo


----------



## diddie40 (27. Januar 2011)

hi enduro,

ist es jetzt soweit, das rennrad kommt weg?


----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2011)

jupp...

die letzten 4 jahre vielleicht 5x bewegt....dafür kann ich mir dann nen schönen neuen rahmen kaufen....

willstes kaufen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich, nein, könnte höchstens mein Giant dazu stellen, vielleicht in den letzten 2 Jahren 6x bewegt.


----------



## M.N. (27. Januar 2011)

Bremsleitung ist jetzt 20 cm länger und kann angebaut werden... die anderen Teile hole ich morgen ab, d.h. ich bin Sonntag auf jeden am Start. Ich bin gespannt, was bei den die über den Winter unterwegs gewesen sind so geht.

@ TB 2011 Sonnencreme von Platzangst... hast du die Signature Creme, oder die Team Edition? 

Am So. sind 8 Leute am Start,nur einen vermisse ich, FB wo bist du! Ach, und was der Jojo so raushaut würde ich auch gerne sehen.


----------



## Totoxl (27. Januar 2011)

@Jojo
Kleines Teil große Wirkung, so was ist echt ätzend. Da sollte sich mal Rose zu äußern.

Ich bin so heiß auf Sonntag, mir brennen die Fußsohlen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Januar 2011)

wo der fb ist?????????? ich habe ihn heute zufällig getroffen,echt.
wo denn wohl?????????? genau,in der mucki bude,mittlerweile sein zweites zuhause.
dachte erst was ist das denn für ein freak,pumpt hier mit einer protektorenweste unter dem shirt rum.
nö,alles echt mit 117,5 kg auf dem rückenstrecker,wahnsinn.
arnie,,äh,fb kommt am sonntag auch,ohne protektorenweste,die braucht der süße in diesem jahr wohl nicht(würde sowieso keine paßen)
habe mich bei der sonnencreme für die platzangst stinky mit lichtfaktor 180 entschieden.was sonst? aber nicht wundern wenn es am sonntag etwas riecht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Januar 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> @Jojo
> 
> 
> Ich bin so heiß auf Sonntag, mir brennen die Fußsohlen.




als ursache  für "brennende füße" (burning-feet-syndrom),  dass  hauptsächlich an den fußsohlen beobachtet wird,  gilt eine unterversorgung mit vitamin b5 (pantothensäure), niacin, vitamin b1,  (andere bezeichnungen: bike entzug,adrenalinmangel,) 
fragen sie ihren apotheker oder suchen sie umgehend ihren nächsten biketreff auf.


----------



## Totoxl (27. Januar 2011)

Also mein Arzt sagte, es wäre der kalte Bike Entzug. Er sagte aber auch, das jeder ein Laster hätte und ich ich mir ruhig gnadenlos eine Bike dröhnung verpassen sollte, damit ich wieder so richtig drauf bin.


----------



## M.N. (27. Januar 2011)

@ TotoXL... die bekommst du am So. Intense Cycles fahren verpflichtet!


----------



## M.N. (27. Januar 2011)

... ach so... darum habe ich ihn nicht erkannt! Ich wusste doch der FB ist es!


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Bremsleitung ist jetzt 20 cm länger
> ... Ach, und was der Jojo so raushaut würde ich auch gerne sehen.



ach m.n.
du weißt doch: du rufst den jojo und der kommt herbeigesprungen!
was willst du sehn?

das mit deiner bremsleitung tut mir leid,
aber auch wenn die jetzt länger ist: wird schon!


toto
morgen schaut sich flip das noch mal in ruhe an,
dann werd ich mal schauen, wie ich das handle
(is ja keine schande für rose. aus fehlern wird man klug.
ich bin aber wahrscheinlich der einzige, dem das passiert ist, 
denn wer sonst haut solche dinger raus wie ich, ne!??)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (27. Januar 2011)

@ Jojo: hir rufe ich dich hin http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11262 !

alles andere wird man sehen...

Danke für die Anteilnahme an meiner Bremsleitung, ich gebe die meine bez. deines Schaltauge...  aber wenn die Besserung so gut ist wie bei der Bremsleitung, dann kannst du bald bestimmt "GUT" fahren.


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Januar 2011)

@jojo
ich war heute bei Rose im WSV. Da haben die ein Beef Cake für 1.499 (statt 2.999) nagelneu, mit Fox Stahlfederdämpfer, Totem Air, und lauter so feinen Parts.
Tausch doch einfach um!


----------



## Totoxl (27. Januar 2011)

lohnt es sich da hin zu fahren??? letztes mal gab es da irgendwie nur cc Kram. Das einzige was sich letzte mal gelohnt hätte wären Laufräder gewesen, da gab es echt Top Angebote.


----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2011)

das is ja mal ein schnapper.....hast du's gekauft????

hab mir im vor wsv nen fullface gekauft...der war 50 euronen billiger.... wenn alles gut klappt gibt es morgen nen´neuen rahmen


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Januar 2011)

echt gut das wir biker sind,stelle mir gerade das gemetzel vor das es jedes frühjahr geben würde wenn wir ein reitverein wären.
was wird es den werden wenn alles alles klappt?


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Januar 2011)

WSV bei Rose fand ich diesmal nicht so toll. Es gab zwar einige gute Angebote, aber insgesamt wird es immer weniger. Vor Weihnachten muß auch ein Sonderverkauf gewesen sein, da hat ein Bekannter ne nagelneue Totem für 300 bekommen! Heute war für mich kaum was dabei.
Ich habe mangels Masse nicht das Beef Cake gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2011)

ich hoffe erst einmal das es klappt und dann wird es ein schwarzes... 

ein kulthersteller.....


----------



## diddie40 (28. Januar 2011)

................. Scratch .................?


----------



## jojo2 (28. Januar 2011)

ironhorse?


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Januar 2011)

Rocky Mountain, Intense, Devinci, Santa Cruz, Ghost?????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. Januar 2011)

Nen scratch natürlich,der man hat doch style )


----------



## Totoxl (28. Januar 2011)

Ein hexenbesen??? Spass bei seite, rück es raus, sonst schicken wir den fb mit seinen mucki kumpels vorbei.


----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2011)

alle falsch....es wird ein letztjahresrahmen aus der 25th geburtstagscollection eines amerikanischen kultherstellers.....


na, wer will


----------



## M.N. (28. Januar 2011)

Yeti rules....


----------



## M.N. (28. Januar 2011)

... jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob, 

*YETI ASR 7 oder YETI ASR 5 Carbon oder YETI ASR Carbon *


----------



## M.N. (28. Januar 2011)

...oder geht unser Enduro steil und haut einen DH Rahmen raus... *YETI 303 RDH*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2011)

yeti is korrekt....  

as-x wird es 180mm hinten......fahre jetzt zu go cycle...melvin, dann mal bis heut abend bei herbert, oder????


----------



## M.N. (28. Januar 2011)

Ja bis später...


----------



## diddie40 (28. Januar 2011)

Da bin ich gerade auch gelandet ( go cycle )
Schöner Rahmen, bin gespannt, wie er sich fährt.
Ich sehe allerdings das hohe Gewicht und das hohe Tretlager als Nachteil.


----------



## rigger (28. Januar 2011)

Also mit nem AS-X kann man im teuto noch zurecht kommen, hab vor ein paar jahren mal eins von nem Kumpel aus münster gefahren.


----------



## M.N. (28. Januar 2011)

Ich denke dass der Enduro nichts spontan kaufen würde, er leidet wie der Diddie an perfektionismus... Ich denke er hat alles bedacht.


----------



## jojo2 (28. Januar 2011)

ist doch  letztlich egal enduro, welche marke
hauptsache! wir hüpfen dann auch etwas mehr gemeinsam

also mein angebot:
du besuchst mich hier zwischendurch 
und dann stelle ich dir meine bordsteinkanten
zur verfügung, um vor dem nächsten bikeparkbesuch  
etwas mehr routine beim springen zu bekommen.
okay?


----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2011)

gewicht is o.k. für nen rahmen mit stahfederdämpfung und 180mm federweg....das ist ja keine CC-schlampe 
hohes tretlager ist auch eher relativ...der rahmen wirkt so in der hand recht kompakt und niedlich ( liegt nu bei mir im kofferraum ) und soll sich lt. go cycle super berg auf fahren lassen und bergab bleiben die augen nicht trocken vor freudentränen....aber die hose bleibt sauber, das ding soll ohne ende reserven haben....  er wird auf jeden fall ne ganze nummer besser sein als das enduro.... das war ziel....


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch Enduro! Da bekommen wir Sonntag ja einiges zu sehen.
Scheinbar hast Du den letzten Rahmen bekommen. Sind jetzt ausverkauft!


----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2011)

jupp, das war der letzte  gibbet nicht mehr...und der ist echt schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Januar 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> ??? Spass bei seite, rück es raus, sonst schicken wir den fb mit seinen mucki kumpels vorbei.



das hat gezogen,er singt wie ein wiener sängerknabe!
glückwunsch enduro,endlich was fettes!


----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2011)

dankeeeeee....ich sitze hier auch voll auf heißen kohlen.....schaiß arbeit, ich will nach hause in den keller


----------



## M.N. (28. Januar 2011)

"neu bleibt treu"


----------



## jojo2 (28. Januar 2011)

du armes

mit sicherheit aber ein guter griff - herzlichen glückwunsch!
180  mm.... okay! weil du es bist:

für dich pack ich dann sofort die ganz dicken dinger
in meinem wald raus,
die bordsteinkanten überspringen einfach


hmmm yeti in schwarz - ach egal:
brauchst jetzt natürlich einen neuen namen
christ graves pro?


das musste ich mir dann einfach nochmal angucken:
http://www.yeticycles.com/#/video/team/2010RiderBioGraves/
cu


----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2011)

ja, hat nicht die yeti-farbe, aber das ding sieht escht schick aus...massiv, dicke rohre, super beschichtung, fetter dämpfer....huuuuuuuu, mir gruseld vor der ersten ausfahrt......


----------



## jojo2 (28. Januar 2011)

ach egal
winterberg du kommst!
"it´s more like a bmx-track"
easy for yetis

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4874383"]Yeti Cycles IXS Dirt Masters on Vimeo[/ame]

jetzt fahr aber mal nach hause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2011)

kann ich nicht jojo, da kommt bestimmt gleich "kundschaft"  und ich bin allein heut nachmittag, die tochter meines kollegen hat geburtstach....

aber er bringt morgen kuchen mit


----------



## M.N. (28. Januar 2011)

Es ist zu sagen: Einer der letzten _aufrechten _*Specialized* Fahrer hat das Boot verlassen! Es werden weitere Fahrer folgen..! FRKing nennt es auch nur noch Zeit absitzen, und der FB hat, oder wird auch andere Optionen treffen! Was ich damit sagen will kann sich jeder selber denken!


----------



## jojo2 (28. Januar 2011)

ach was kundschaft
bei mir klingelt´s auch schon ne halbe stunde an der tür
gibt dinge, die sind wichtiger

cu


----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2011)

na, ist ein gutes rad das enduro....( muß ja den rahmen noch verkaufen  ) 

das yeti ist halt schon was anderes, das sieht man dem rahmen auch an, handmade und so... made in colorado USA


----------



## diddie40 (28. Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch enduro. Geometriedaten hin und her, letztendlich zählt das feeling auf dem bike und das wird bestimmt was werden. 

Komme gerade aus dem Wald zurück. Die Bedingungen auf den Trails sind traumhaft.
Trocken, harter Boden, man kann wieder mit richtig Speed runter. Nur der kalte Nordostwind fährt einem in die Glieder.

Freu` mich auf Sonntag zur ersten Bikeshow 2011 im Teuto, wenn die komplete Konafraktion am Start ist, dann noch das Yeti, Intense, der Jojo ohne Hinterbau....


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Januar 2011)

@toto
wird wahrscheinlich das beste sein wenn du deinem kollegen am sonntag das autofahren überläßt.
2 hefe hast du aus der matheolympiade noch auf deinem konto,dann 3 neue bikes bei ihrem stappellauf am start,man ist biken geil.


----------



## Totoxl (28. Januar 2011)

fährst du den Rahmen den auf 180mm, oder 162mm, für die schönen Teuto touren würde der in der 162mm Einstellung doch reichen. Das Teil werde ich mir am Sontag mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Handmade in USA, lieber dicke Ami Finger als die kleine Asia Händchen 
Richtig schöne Ami Bikes werden aber hier gefertigt, Temecula California


----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2011)

toto, läuft auf 180mm...umhängen wäre dann aber auch kein problem....wird sich zeigen wie das ding den berg hoch will...


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Januar 2011)

ein Freerider will nur bergab! Bergauf Quält sich der Fahrer


----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2011)

wir werden sehen...erst einmal an das neue teil gewöhnen.... 

langsam rantasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. Januar 2011)

JoJo machst du noch was anderes wie Videos gucken/oder einstellen
Du hast zuviel zeit!!!!
Ab auf die Straße,der Manual ruft!!
Sontag Wheelie Contest??


----------



## jojo2 (28. Januar 2011)

manual mach ich nicht auf der strasse
guck ma:
ich habe schon ein gewisses alter erreicht
ab einem gewissen alter kann man nicht mehr schlafen,
dann hat man endlich zeit für alle dinge, die man immer mal machen wollte,
aber dann fehlt einem sonst irgendwas dafür, 
also guck ich videos

aber du hast was vergessen:
ich habe mittagspausen

fahre mit dem hund gassi

hab freunde in der ferne

bin manchmal auf dem weg zum wald 


suche neue wege
bin in winterberg,
in aurich,
in hamburg,
in belgien,
in hahnenklee 
und bin früher auch mal im teuto gefahren
(legendär: der laubenwegtrail, der war klasse!),

kriege manchmal besuch von meinen kindern
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15498513"]besuch aus dem sÃ¼den on Vimeo[/ame]
(nur für ganz kurze zeit wieder öffentlich zugänglich)

lade manchmal wen ein
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12580573"]einladung fuer toto und meine pedalen on Vimeo[/ame]


bin manchmal auf der insel
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16777629"]b und j on Vimeo[/ame]


sehe erwachsenen beim irgendwie reiten zu
[ame="http://vimeo.com/11676902"]Handorf 2010 MitternachtstÃ¶lt on Vimeo[/ame]


fahre manchmal im schnee
[ame="http://vimeo.com/8655436"]in aller kuerze am 10.01.10 on Vimeo[/ame]

und pflege kontakte nach californien
[ame="http://vimeo.com/8479634"]fuer maya, christina und torsten on Vimeo[/ame]

und noch viel viel
mehr

jetzt habe ich vergessen, was deine frage war 
irgendwas mit videos...
lass mich doch
in meinem alter
äi ohne hinterbau 
is alles irgendwie fade
aber da kenn ich ein video
das zeig ich dir jetzt aber nicht,
ich hab grad arbeit fertig und muss gleich 
essen kochen
cu


----------



## Totoxl (28. Januar 2011)

Apropos Einladung Toto, hast du da eigentlich schon weiter daran gearbeitet?


----------



## FRKing (28. Januar 2011)

Morgen shimano saint schaltwerk anbauen und dann kann es sonntag losgehen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Januar 2011)

alle offline,sind bestimmt alle fleißig und basteln für sonntag was nettes zusammen.


----------



## rigger (28. Januar 2011)

Ma schauen evtl schlag ich am So auch mal wieder auf!


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2011)

Ich habe nichts neues, keinen Rahmen, keine Parts, kein Platzangst-Sonnenöl, nicht mal neue Klamotten, darf ich trotzdem morgen kommen und mitfahren?


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2011)

ich komme ja auch,habe nur das platzangst-sonnenöl neu,sonst nichts.
noch nicht mal mein bike habe ich seit letztem sonntag  gewaschen,sonst wäre es ja auch kein stinky.
wenn drauf bestanden wird könnten wir in zwei gruppen fahren,in der einen die schönen und reichen und in einer anderen das pöbelnde proletariat.


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2011)

Dann lieber 3 Gruppen.

- Die Schönen u. Reichen
- das pöbelnde Proletariat 
- der nackt fahrende jojo

Die Reihenfolge können wir dann gleich beibehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. Januar 2011)

fahre ich dann vorn oder hinten
ohne hinterbau
?
wir haben frisches olivenöl bekommen
soll ich mich einölen?
ähhm
wie fahren ohne hinterbau
macht mal filmaufnahmen


----------



## jojo2 (29. Januar 2011)

enduro
hab grad kundschaft
was macht das rad???


----------



## rigger (29. Januar 2011)

@ scotti wir können uns ja morgen zusammentun, ich hab auch nix neues.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2011)

was ist das???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2011)

@jojo
guck dir das hier mal an:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqC-5_ZDQTU"]YouTube        - Schneidi mit dem Einrad von der Zugspitze[/nomedia]

ich denke bis morgen könntest du dein Rad entsprechend umbauen.
Wenn du dich dann noch einölst ... mmmh lecker.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2011)

@scott-bussi
sei nicht traurig und besinn dich auf die sachen die wirklich wichtig sind.
wenn es dir hilft dann denke daran das es leute gibt die so arm sind das sie zum biken noch nicht mal was zum anziehen haben und trotzdem großen spaß daran empfinden.
bei leuten die weder bikeklamoten noch einen hinterbau haben muß ich allerdings auch immer weinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> was ist das???????????????????????????????????????



tippe mal auf ein asx beim backflip


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2011)

Danke für Deine tröstenden Worte Teuto!

Ob der jojo sich morgen nicht das neue Bike seiner Tochter leihen könnte?
Evtl. hat sie auch noch ein paar Klamotten für ihn?

Ich bin letzte Woche übrigens schwach geworden und habe meinem Bike ein Bad gegönnt. Mit anschließender Pflege mit diversen Ölen u. anderem Kram.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2011)

stimmt.....backflip von der werkband in meinem keller.....

es ist volbracht, das neue meisterwerk steht in meinem keller, dank an die erbauer, herby, M.N. und mich natürlich....

na, M.N. , wenn dein bike schneller fertig gewesen wäre gestern, dann hätte ich noch im hellen fotos machen können   

aber so ist das nunmal mit augefallenen downhillwaffen, die sind immer etwas "zickig"... war bei mir ja dann recht einfach die OP....

gesamtfotos gibt es heut nachmittag, jojo, hab grad kundschaft


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> tippe mal auf ein asx beim backflip



Krass, ich dachte der Enduro wollte sich erst einmal langsam an das neue Rad gewöhnen - und jetzt gleich ein Backflip aus dem Stand, auf dem Wohnzimmer teppich!


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2011)

im keller, der hat auch nur 2m höhe  erschwerte bedingungen....

und ich hab noch nicht mal ne runde drauf gedreht  nur vom carport in den keller gerollt...aber der hinterbau, der hinterbau.....saaaaaahhhhhhne weich das ding


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2011)

darf der Enduro pro sich jetzt eigentlich noch so nennen?

Nicht das er da Ärger mit Specialized bekommt, wegen irgendwelcher Namensrechte.

Heißt er jetzt etwa: Freeride Pro oder Pro Yeti oder Free Yeti oder ach ich weiß auch nicht. 

Bis Sonntag: Namensvorschläge für ... mitbringen.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2011)

YETIGOTT    

oder "dermitdemyetikämpft"


----------



## jojo2 (29. Januar 2011)

schön, dass es euch so gut geht!

saubere räder,
backflips...

wer den ärger hat, 
braucht für den spott nicht zu sorgen

und du hast recht s-b. mit nem einrad wär das nicht passiert.
hab auch schon kontakt mir dem schulzirkus hier aufgenommen
für meine neue downhillwaffe
damit erschieß ich dann...

cu
vielleicht jemals wieder



ich hasse hinterbauten
verdammt, wäre ich doch briefmarkensammler geworden
ich hasse radfahrer
die blaue mauritius wäre meine waffe
peng peng


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2011)

werden morgen wohl über 10 peoples beim treff sein,deshalb muß laut mtb association ein zeitplan aufgestellt werden.

09:50-09:55
eintreffen der teilnehmer


09:55-10:00
begrüßung

10:00-10:15
einsatzbereitschaft herstellen

10:15-10:30
begutachten der neuen bikes und parts,entgegennahme der glückwünsche

10:30
start

10:30-10:35
letzte einstellungen bis zur entgültigen fahrbereitschaft

10:35-10:40
biken

10:40-10:45
fahrbereitschaft wieder herstellen

10:45-13:00
entspanntes biken mit ersten positiven eindrücken der neuen bikes und der überlegung ob man vielleicht auch ein neues bike braucht

13:00-13:10
austausch der eindrücke mit der möglichkeit verbesserungsvorschläge zu äußern

13:10-14:30
brainstorming in der almhütte,prämierung des bikers mit dem stimmigsten gesamtbild,preisverleihung

14:30
heimreise mit einem guten gefühl und deim neid der anderen


anträge und wünsche zur änderung der tagesordnung können formlos eingereicht werden


----------



## rigger (29. Januar 2011)

Der zeitplan geht klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. Januar 2011)

na 
endlich kommt 
mal zuch in die ganze 
angelegenheit. fotos!
gutes gelingen! wohl an!

wer sorgt für die blumen
und wer spielt die mädels, die die blumen überreichen?


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2011)

Ich denke wir fahren in 3 Gruppen? Teuto ich glaube du mußt den Zeitplan dahingehend noch einmal überarbeiten.

Gibt es dann auch 3 Preisverleihungen?


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2011)

wo in dem zeitplan ist das 11 uhr bier eingeplant??????????

wann wird der M.N für den häßlichsten sattel der welt ausgezeichnet 

melvin, in nur spaß  nicht weinen....


----------



## M.N. (29. Januar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wer sorgt für die blumen und wer spielt die mädels, die die blumen überreichen?


 
Es kann nur einen geben... FB!


----------



## M.N. (29. Januar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wo in dem zeitplan ist das 11 uhr bier eingeplant??????????
> 
> wann wird der M.N für den häßlichsten sattel der welt ausgezeichnet
> 
> melvin, in nur spaß  nicht weinen....


 
Der ist vor 1 min getauscht worden, Jetzt ein FIZIK ZEA:K MM K:IUM in Schwarz... 

Ich bringe dir den grünen dann in einer neutralen Tüte mit! Du wolltest ja das niemand erfährt das du denn so geil findest!


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2011)

was macht das bike M.N.

laß stecken den froschfoxxen grünen riesendildo...


----------



## M.N. (29. Januar 2011)

Ich habe so viel zu tun, die Girls rennen mir die Bude ein... denn sie alle wollen nur eins! Mit dem Bike alleine sein!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2011)

aus kostengründen kann es leider nur einen gewinner des "dtsssb"(der teuto sucht seinen super biker)geben.
der rest des budget wurde für hinterbauten und bikeklamotten an einen hilfsfound gespendet.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2011)

hey tb....du suchst doch neue teile...

hätte da noch nen klasse spezi enduro rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (29. Januar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> laß stecken den froschfoxxen grünen riesendildo...


 

Ich lasse auch neue Batterien springen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2011)

was würde ich mich auf morgen freuen wenn sich nicht das ,eigentliche eher weibliche,problem stellen würde.
was ziehe ich an?
was ist wichtig und richtig?
geil aussehen aber frieren?kacke aussehen aber dafür am montag nicht krank?gibt es eine kombination die beides erlaubt und man trotzdem nicht bis zum saisonende warten muß bis es auch der letzte vergessen hat das es doch kacke aussah?
eher dezent um alle zu täuschen und dann im richtigen augenblick fett auf den busch hauen?oder lieber gleich signalisieren das man es in diesem jahr voll drauf hat und alle anderen statisten sind?


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2011)

fragen über fragen..... TB was soll man darauf nur antworten...warm aber stylisch, modisch chic aber locker, dezent auffallend aber nicht schrill, und immer lächeln..... oder fullface und schämend rot anlaufen wenn alles in die hose geht...


----------



## FRKing (29. Januar 2011)

> was würde ich mich auf morgen freuen wenn sich nicht das ,eigentliche eher weibliche,problem stellen würde.
> was ziehe ich an?



ich hab mich für die hellblaue platzangsthose und das hellblau rotwild trikot entschieden... oder doch ehr das schwarze adidas?! hmm... schwere wahl... und welche schuhe dazu.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2011)

sag ich doch das es nicht einfach ist!
sind hohe schuhe zu aufdringlich und man ist gleich ein sexobjekt?oder eher flach und man sieht aus wie ein spät pubertierender cc-lutscher?
ich glaub ich komm morgen nicht.


----------



## FRKing (29. Januar 2011)

ich fahre nackt... dann hat man alles. es wird das ganze Jahr über ein geredet und montag ist man krank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2011)

vergiß es,auch du mußt dich dieser schweren frage stellen.


----------



## FRKing (29. Januar 2011)

mh, naja okay dann wird es wohl bei der hellblauen hose und dem schwarzen trikot bleiben.


----------



## rigger (29. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich dauert der Geburtstag heute abend nicht so lange, damit ich morgen auch früh genug aus den Federn komme...


----------



## jojo2 (29. Januar 2011)

*an den fb*
(tut mir leid fb, dauert aber mal wieder etwas länger, aber du hast ja ausdauer)

nach der arbeit bin ich heute nachmittag zu meiner ältesten gefahren, 
die zieht gerade um und da haben wir eltern ihr natürlich etwas geholfen.
na und dabei kommt man dann so in die erinnerungen hinein, wie das war vor 29 jahren
und so. aber das kennst du ja.
ich ging dann in gedanken aus irgendeinem grund noch ein oder zwei jahre weiter zurück
so als ich 19 / 20 war.
da hatte ich bereits ungefähr 5 jahre gewichte heben und liegestütze und klimmzüge machen und all so´n kram hinter mir
(ich denke, ich musste da irgendwas kompensieren, mein große nase oder so was vielleicht) egal.

ich hatte dann schließlich so´n trick drauf:
ich konnte zwischen meine brustmuskeln eine getränkedose einklemmen und damit festhalten, also so´ne heile getränkedose. 
damals gab es auch noch diese blunaflaschen (gibt´s die heute noch?) mit denen habe ich das aber nie probiert - schade.
und jetzt kommt das eigentliche:
du hast doch nach dem ganzen training jetzt auch dicke muskeln, und jetzt bestimmt auch ganz dicke brustmuskeln!

dann könntest du doch eigentlich
also,
du wärest doch dann wahrscheinlich jetzt am besten dafür geeignet 
die blumen zu überreichen.
oder bist du wettbewerbsteilnehmer?
dann ginge das natürlich nicht,
also dann müsste ihr einen anderen auswählen.


ich fahr ja morgen nicht mit,
aber ihr merkt: ich denke an euch
viel spass


so jetzt muss ich noch schnell die jüngste aus dem kino abholen
musst du also selber entschieden, ob du das mit den blumen machst
cu


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Januar 2011)

Morgen werde ich endlich mal wieder dabei sein. Nur das frühe Aufstehen fällt mir echt schwer. 
Jojo, los komm auch!!


----------



## diddie40 (29. Januar 2011)

hei enduro, dein kleines schwarzes sieht ja mal richtig gut aus.


----------



## diddie40 (29. Januar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 10:45-13:00
> entspanntes biken mit ersten positiven eindrücken der neuen bikes und der überlegung ob man vielleicht auch ein neues bike braucht
> 
> anträge und wünsche zur änderung der tagesordnung können formlos eingereicht werden


 
Diesen doch recht langen Zeitraum könnte man mit einem Testparcour füllen.
1. Uphillwertung zur Almhütte
2.Trailtest
3. Downhillzeitfahren Tannenabfahrt bei Brochterbeck. (Stoppuhr nicht vergessen)
4. Treppe (Pflicht für alle über 180mm)
5. Weizen bei 2°


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2011)

ich dachte eigendlich das die bilder etwas schärfer wäre, aber handycam weil digicam akku leer und schlechtes licht vertragen sich nicht...ich hoffe ich kann heut noch ein paar schöne fotos machen, heut mittag, dann wenn die sonne rauskommt 

freue mich schon auf gleich, erste ausfahrt mit dem neuen bock....


----------



## M.N. (30. Januar 2011)

...im Krankenhaus gab es die Rechnung, nicht nur über 10 Euro, sondern auch in Form eines Gips bis zur Schulter. 6 We Gips... 6-12 weitere Wochen kein fahren.


----------



## rigger (30. Januar 2011)

Hast du dich gelegt? gute Besserung!! Alle anderen Heile?



Gibts ein vid davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Januar 2011)

auch von mir gute besserung M.N.,bis die parksaison anfängt bist du wieder fit.

15 biker am start,geht ja echt schon gut los.
beim opening haben sich die ereignisse förmlich überschlagen.

noch nicht einmal die fetteste kurbel konnte dem frühjahrserwachen standhalten(wir warten noch auf das ergebniss der dopingbehörde) und mußte den gewalten des wintertrainings platz machen. 
der M.N. und der FR King schmeissen sich gleich über den 4m drop,wie soll sich das alles noch steigern?
dann natürlich die bikes,jeder fahrraddieb würde sich einnäßen wenn er die bikeparade an sich vorbei ziehen sieht.
das teutolaola am bande wurde dem fr king verliehen ,keiner ist styler in der airtime(video soll noch kommen).
glückwunsch

hoffe das wir in zukunft öfter mit 2,50m federweg am start sind


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2011)

sehr uncool melvin...son gips ist extrem hinderlich beim bike... 

es ist glücklicherweise nicht noch mehr passiert, was hätte sein können bei dem ding...komm schnell wieder auf die beine...und nicht unterkriegen lassen 

wir sehen und in herbert bikekeller...


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2011)

auf vielfachen wunsch vom MS Ghostrider heir die bikebilder von heute...

einmal dem toto seine möhre





und ein mal meinereinerseiner...


----------



## FRKing (30. Januar 2011)

Gute Besserung M.N. , ich komme die tage mal mit ein paar bierchen und dem letzten stück von dein Sattel vorbei. Du hast ja jetzt genug Zeit den wieder ordentlich zusammen zu bauen.

Es war ne echt gute Runde heute. Und ihr habt alle echt schöne neue parts und bikes, aber ich bin der Gewinner. Ich bin grade dabei meine Fanpage zu erstellen, ich hab mir grade erstmal ein paar Security klar gemacht. Es ist echt heftig wie schnell man berühmt werden kann. Ich hoffe das wir jetzt öfters mal eine runde unsere freeride und DH bikes ausführen.
MFG FRKing


----------



## Ibbiker (30. Januar 2011)

da hab ich ganz schön gestaunt! das sah wirklich cool und gekonnt aus -ich jedenfalls werd bei solchen sprüngen und auch noch viiieeeel kleineren wohl immer zuschauer bleiben - aber das ist auch gut so - jedem halt sein ding. glückwunsch dem fr king


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2011)

ein hoch auf den king, der schon immer king war, wenn auch nur FRking


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Januar 2011)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Januar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/825967
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h...otos/1/6/2/7/3/8/_/medium/078.JPG[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## jojo2 (30. Januar 2011)

gute besserung m.n.

sonst alles klasse!

@frking: 
super haltungsnoten hast du für den flug verdient!

schicke blumen auch
da das ein hawaiinischer begrüßungsundgratulationsblumenkranz ist, 
den du da trägst, hast du ja auch noch zwei küsschen bekommen.

aber jetzt sach nich, der fb hat dir den blumenkranz umgelegt!!


(by the way: war das der drop, wo wir vor 14 tagen den kai b getroffen haben?
hatten die die landung mittlerweile etwas gefühlvoller angelegt? oder doch nich?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHKing (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

scheint ja ne lustige Runde gewesen zu sein. Nachdem ich den FRKing zum Treff gebracht habe hatte ich doch etwas Herzebluten. Nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei.

Finster, Finster das M.N. dem Freeride-Gott als Blutopfer herhalten musste. Vielleicht war es aber auch Candy's Revenge. M.N. Kopf hoch und gute Besserung!!!


----------



## diddie40 (30. Januar 2011)

Ja, jojo, das war der drop
Landung ist wohl doch ein wenig zu flach. Es haut ganz schön in die Federwege


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Januar 2011)

jau jojo,daß isser.
so ich mache jetzt schnell platz für den pitcher,der wollte die videos online stellen.
jau DH King ,war echt lustig,wann sitzt man schon mal mit peter  fox (hinten links) und else kling (hinten rechts ) an einem tisch.foto 1
komm pitcher hau dran.
bin weg


----------



## Toolpusher69 (30. Januar 2011)

So`n shit. War bestimmt super. Habe mein Bike leider nicht rechtzeitig zusammenschustern können, damnd . Shit happends für den M.N., gute Besserung. Morgen wird fertig geschraubt und dann wieder ...... .Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## PitchER (30. Januar 2011)

hier das gewinnervideo von heute! 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11493

war wirklich eine dufte runde und freu mich schon auf die nächste fr-tour!

@ M.N. erstmal gute besserung, soll dein stuntvideo auch hochgeladen werden??


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Januar 2011)

keine panik,die saison ist noch lang toolpusher und für deine tauschaktion würde ich mal den fb ansprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (30. Januar 2011)

ja hau raus


----------



## M.N. (30. Januar 2011)

... meine Entäuschung über den Crash ist groß, aber es geht weiter!


----------



## PitchER (30. Januar 2011)

hier dann auch das video von M.N.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11494


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2011)

melvin, das wird wieder...was denn überhaupt...is was durch oder gedehnt oder gekugelt???


----------



## M.N. (30. Januar 2011)

durch...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (30. Januar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> keine panik,die saison ist noch lang toolpusher und für deine tauschaktion würde ich mal den fb ansprechen.



FB-Arnie, ich hätte gerne 15% Muskelmasse von Dir. Im Austausch könntest Du von mir 30% Winterspeck bekommen. 2:1 guter Tausch, oder  ? ( TB, danke für den Tip ). Bei Einigung geb ich nen alkifreies Weizen aus  . CU, gruß T69


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2011)

sieht echt übel aus.....  durch??? arm, hand???


----------



## M.N. (30. Januar 2011)

den Arm habe ich mir zerstört.


----------



## diddie40 (30. Januar 2011)

Thema verstellbare Sattelstütze:
http://cgi.ebay.de/31-6-REMOTE-Vari...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d2cd3040b


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2011)

hab mir mal die gravity droper ohne remote angeschaut...die gibt es auch in 27.2mm und die sieht recht gut aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (30. Januar 2011)

Ich hab meine kindshock 850 wieder rausgeschmissen, beim bergauffahren sackte die immer in den federweg gesackt.

Gute Besserung Melvin!!!


----------



## diddie40 (31. Januar 2011)

Die 850 ist ja auch eine Federsattelstütze, die man ein wenig absenken kann


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

hey melvin, was macht der arm...tut weh oder geht es???? schaiß nummer, macht einfach keinen spaß son ding und war nicht schön anzusehen....nicht nur wegen dir, auch das schöne rad 

aber der herbert kann das schon wieder richten  nur dich nicht 

wie geht es den mental nach dem sturz??? ich hatte nach meinen schlüsselbeinbruch erst einmal keinen bock mehr auf biken...


----------



## diddie40 (31. Januar 2011)

Möglichst schnell akzeptieren wie es ist, lässt sich so wie so nicht ändern, dann nach vorne schauen, es scheint zwar eine lange Wartezeit, bis du wieder biken kannst, aber die geht auch vorbei und dann geht`s weiter.
Wünsche dir in diesem Sinne eine gute Genesung.

Ich habe nach meinem Sturz nun vor mal doch einen oder mehrere Fahrtechnikkurse zu belegen. (Im Harz u. Leogang). Ich denke, dass es gut ist, wenn einer von außen schaut und Tips gibt worauf man achten sollte und wie man das am Besten üben kann.

So werde jetzt mal ne kleine Runde drehen mit der polierten Kurbel vom enduro, vielleicht komm ich ja mit der 170mm Länge klar.
bis dann


----------



## M.N. (31. Januar 2011)

Die def. Teile sind geordert, der Bremshebel rechts (beim tausch muss die Bremsanlage nicht entlüftet werden), und der Schalter. Der Rest hat nicht einmal den kleinsten Kratzer! Mit dem Arm ist nur gut dass es jetzt passiert ist, und nicht in der Season! Aber ich will nur noch diesen Gips loswerden und wieder fahren gehen...


----------



## Der Cherusker (31. Januar 2011)

Tja Melvin 
Wat soll ich dazu sagen!!!!!!
Bist schon nee knallharte Drecksau!!!Laß dich nicht runter kriegen


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

der Fb lebt.................


----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2011)

hallo fb!

aber auch hallo enduro.
dich wollt dich jetzt mal was fragen

ehrlich gesagt, mir gefiel dein altes rad vom aussehen her besser,
wirkte eleganter und beweglicher.
das yeti sieht dagegen für mich eher wie ein eisbrecher aus.
mit dem kann man dem aufgenschein nach prima geradeaus fahren.

aber jetzt kommt´s drauf an (nämlich nicht aufs aussehen, das ist doch wumpe):
wie fährst du damit? kommst du damit gut zurecht, liegt es dir?
ich weiß ja nicht genau, was oder wie du damit fahren möchtest, oder schon fährst...
ist es dafür genau richtig? bis du z.b. gestern auch den tannenweg gefahren? und wie war das dann? kommt noch eine andere gabel rein?

und zu meinem hinterbau:
kommt neu


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Januar 2011)

jemand am mittwoch zeit für eine runde durch den teuto?
dachte so an 14:30 uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

hi jojo... ne kleine abhandlung zum neuen bike ( gestern jungfernfahrt )

gestern war ja die erste ausfahrt mit neuem geläuf, das war schon recht komisch erst...das enduro ist etwas länger und auch etwas tiefer, so wie ein tiefergelegter 3er golf  zunächst sind wir richtung "schöne aussicht" hoch, was durchaus gelungen ist, nachdem ich die sattelstütze "manuell" rausgefahren habe..ja jojo, ne verstellbare hab ich noch nicht, kommt aber noch...ließ sich durchaus wippfrei und dennoch feinfühlich ansprechend den berg hoch kurbeln. oben angekommen den sattel aus cruisen gestellt und weiter gings. der hinterbau schluckt jede wurzel, jeden stein, alles wird nur so aufgesogen... die wege oben kennen wir ja durchaus sehr gut und daher weiß ich wie es sich mit dem enduro anfühlt, doch der neue hobel macht das locker nen ecke besser. alles fühlt sich sicherer, weicher an und vermittelt ein super fahrgefühl. auch die gabel ist fast als wäre es ne andere in dem rahmen. durch das kürzere oberrohr sitz man etwas aufrechter und weiter nach hinten verlagert, was auf abfahrten sicherheit vermittelt und das bike gibt sie dir auch zu spüren. die 180mm hinten sind schon nicht schlecht. ein paar einstellarbeiten werden noch nötig sein, die kefü fehlt noch, die automatikstütze, hier und da ein paar kabelbinder und rahmenschützer und dann ist es gut...das ding hat ne optik wie ein panzer auf den bildern, das stimmt... in natura kommt das weniger krass rüber, aber das wirst du bei der nächsten ausfahrt ja sehen


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

tb, was sagt kachelmann dazu??????


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Januar 2011)

das nenne ich liebe,liebe auf den ersten tritt


----------



## M.N. (31. Januar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jemand am mittwoch zeit für eine runde durch den teuto?
> dachte so an 14:30 uhr.


 

ja... Zeit habe ich, die Parts sind bis dahin auch da! nur...


----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ... alles fühlt sich sicherer, weicher an und vermittelt ein super fahrgefühl...





das hört sich doch gut an

(errstmal bin ich weiterhin auf deine praxisberichte angewiesen - wer weiß, wann ich wieder auf meinem jimbo fahren kann...)


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

wieso das???? haste das mit dem neuen hinterbau noch nicht fest oder dauert das tauschen nu wochen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2011)

ich bin da realist:
ich geb mir gerne immer etwas mehr zeit.
außerdem muss ich noch regeln, ob ich den komplettrahmen oder nur den hinterbau
bekomme/nehme.


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

und beekcake darfst nicht


----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2011)

meine kundschaft lässt mich warten

beefcake?
wehret den anfängen!
das gehört mir nicht
und ich will das für mich auch so klar behalten.
alles andere sorgt auf dauer nur für mißverständnisse.
und mit meienr jüngsten will ich echt keinen ärger kriegen. 
die drei andern sind ja längst aus dem haus. 
eine muss ich mir warm halten! wer sorgt sonst später für mich??!
(und wenn die kundschaft nicht bald kommt...) 
ach genug geschrieben

cu


----------



## Totoxl (31. Januar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Thema verstellbare Sattelstütze:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/31-6-REMOTE-Vari...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d2cd3040b


Ich glaube den Test davon habe ich gelesen. Kritisiert wurde das die Stütze ungedämpft ausfedert und sie nur 80mm Verstellung hat, aber für das Geld würde ich die Testen. Verkaufen und ein Bling Bling Modell kaufen kann man immer noch

Die Kindshock kostet z.B. 100 schleifen mehr ohne remote und nur bis 90kg frei gegeben, ob das eine bessere Wahl ist 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...m-schwarz.html?uin=432e4ckuv4bncj1vpjgv09l7g5


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

hatte folgende ins auge gefaßt...

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._Vario_Stuetze_27,2_--_430_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop 

oder

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...-Sattelstuetze_27,2_--_350_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

wobei die obere schöner zu bedienen ist....und besser aussieht...

die kind shock kost bei go cycle 169.90.....


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Januar 2011)

@jojo
ich muß jetzt gut aufpassen, weil der Enduro (heißt bald übrigens: Yeti Azubi)
mitliest. Deshalb als ganz leise:

Ist dir aufgefallen, daß der Enduro nur beschrieben hat wie sein neues Rad bergauf bzw. in der Ebene fährt? Das liegt daran, daß er bergab immer geschoben hat! Damit keine Kratzer dran kommen. Uns hat er aber immer gesagt seine Augen würden tränen und er könnte nichts sehen.

Aber verrate mich nicht weiter! Für´s nächste mal hat er übrigens eine Ladung Watte geordert, die großzügig auf den Trails verteilt wird.


----------



## Totoxl (31. Januar 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ist dir aufgefallen, daß der Enduro nur beschrieben hat wie sein neues Rad bergauf bzw. in der Ebene fährt? Das liegt daran, daß er bergab immer geschoben hat! Damit keine Kratzer dran kommen. Uns hat er aber immer gesagt seine Augen würden tränen und er könnte nichts sehen.



Uhhh.. gemeiner Typ 

@ Enduyeti
Die Droper ist bestimmt mit die beste Wahl, aber sie sieht ******* aus. 
Wie heißt es so schön wer die Wahl hat. Es ist fast egal welche du nimmst, ob du richtig liegst weißt du erst wenn du sie ein paar mal benutzt hast.


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

wie sagte noch jay khan zu sarah k im dschunglecamp...

"du bist eine lügnerinn und sehr gefährlich, sehr gefährlich"   

stimmt ja gar nicht, stimmt ja gar nicht...


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

toto, die x-fusion sieht wenigstens gut aus, die droper fällt deshalb schon mal weg und ob die kind shock was wird


----------



## Totoxl (31. Januar 2011)

Die haben im Vergleich zu Xfusion, aber schon mehr Erfahrung in Sachen Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

das stimmt, obwohl die leuts bei go davon überzeugt waren....


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Januar 2011)

bei Go cycle haben die noch die marke: xlc oder so. paßt die nicht? Die sieht eigentl. ganz gut aus und ist günstig.


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

nö, nix 27.2mm .....


----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2011)

ja gut 
alles gelogen,
aber wär doch nicht schlecht,
ich würde auch etwsa watte mitbringen
also schaden kann das doch nicht.


@yeti azubi
wir können doch sagen: das wäre wegen filmaufnahmen: 
biken im schnee, oder: wir würden red nosed reindeer neu verfilmen
mit dem yeti azubi in der hauptrolle


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Januar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> tb, was sagt kachelmann dazu??????



der sitzt doch wegen seinen ungenauen vorhersagen oder? 
mittwoch 14:30 uhr bocketal ?

"ein mann ohne knast ist wie ein baum ohne ast"


----------



## J-L (31. Januar 2011)

Melvin, gute Besserung auch von mirâ¦ich kenn das nur zu gutâ¦ aber im Sommer biste wieder dabei ROCKÂ´n ROLL


----------



## M.N. (31. Januar 2011)

Das Forum brennt vor Tech Tratsch etc. daher der Vorschlag am 12 Feb. im http://www.tennessee-mountain.de/ einen guten Abend mit Freunden verbringen, und Ziele der Saison 2011 auf den Tisch zu legen. Das ganze mit gutem Essen und Bier. Weiter dann in Ibbenbüren mit denn üblichen Verdächtigen in eine gute Bar. Der Termin steht wenn 10 Leute am Start sind!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11295


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2011)

gutes essen, oben ohne bar  bin dabei 

tb, kann ich dir erst morgen sagen, muß erst schauen ob ich mich "frei" machen kann...


----------



## Totoxl (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe voll Bock aber mal wieder keine Zeit, frei Wochenende sind bei mir spärlich gesät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Januar 2011)

hier was für die langen winterabende

http://www.bike-infection.de/de/6undZwanzig-Magazine?xaf26a=9d4a1cf2b9c454e146171ec7f2334bda

mit bericht über die filthy trails und das alles ohne werbung usw.

danke jojo für den daumen,ich hau hier mal einen raus


----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2011)

ach tb
dafür nich
hab ich doch gern gemacht
endlich hab ich mal wieder geschrieben
ohne, dass sich bereits zehn dazwischen 
geschoben haben mit ihren blöden sattelstützen

nein enduro 
ich bin nicht neidisch nein
ich hab nur keine
blöde dinger die


----------



## rigger (31. Januar 2011)

Mann und ich kann am 12. auch mal wieder nicht!!


----------



## diddie40 (31. Januar 2011)

rigger, wo warste denn gestern?
Ich kann am 12.2. auch nicht, trinkt ein paar für mich mit.


----------



## rigger (1. Februar 2011)

Ich musste sonntag morgen noch ne Dekoration wegbringen und bin eh schon zu spät aufgestanden da ich verschlafen hatte, ausserdem war ich Sa abend noch auf nem Geburtstag eingeladen...

Hatte dem TB aber noch ne SMS geschrieben?


----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2011)

hey TB, hab morgen ab 14.00 frei.... 

ich muß ja noch nach osna zum chrisxrossi um da was abzuholen und er fragte nach fahren dort vielleicht  mal was anderes, oder????

er hat allerdings noch nicht geantwortet ob er morgen zeit hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2011)

ich rufe ihn gleich mal an und frag was wie wo.....

melde mich bei dir tb...

noch wer zeit, lust und ist körperlich in der verfassung zum biken morgen????  wenn osna nicht klappen sollte gehts in den teuto


----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2011)

so, planung steht... morgen fahren wir mal im hüggel...wenn noch wer mit möchte melden..


----------



## M.N. (1. Februar 2011)

Es hat wieder neue obstacles an den filthy trails... 

http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/


----------



## M.N. (1. Februar 2011)

...und das Foto der Woche (letzte We.) der Wallride, der steht auch in Be.


----------



## J-L (1. Februar 2011)

Ich bin morgen früh auch im Hüggel, bis 3 denk ich! Aber DH.

Gruß 
Jule


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2011)

ein gutes zeichen dafür das dir der stunt nicht so sehr im kopf hängen geblieben ist M.N.
was aber noch länger dauern wird ist der schmerz,nicht der im arm,sondern das gefühl wenn sich alle zum biken treffen und man selber im besten fall zuschauer ist.
das gleiche hat der ein oder andere von uns auch schon hinter sich gebracht

willkommen im club


----------



## M.N. (1. Februar 2011)

... ja das ist uncool, Tage zählen bis der Arm wieder heile ist, ist auch nicht so spannend!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2011)

alles klar jule,wenn du uns morgen von hinten kommen hörst mache bitte platz,in unserem alter hat man nichts mehr zu verlieren und der M.N. ist nicht mehr so alleine.


----------



## FRKing (1. Februar 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/lauren-daney-girls-that-ride-interview-2011.html

wer wandert mit aus nach Virginia.???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. Februar 2011)

Da zögerst du noch?


----------



## FRKing (1. Februar 2011)

es liegt auch nur am geld.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Februar 2011)

@M.N.  Auch von mir Gute Besserung....P.S
Lass diese scheiß Beweiserei,dan bleiben die Knochen auch Heile!!!

Only a easy Ride is a Good Ride!!!


----------



## rigger (1. Februar 2011)

Wahre Worte!


----------



## bravebiker (1. Februar 2011)

ooooooooooooooooohhhhhh M.N. Auf das deine Knochen gut verheilen  Gute Besserung von mir...... Alle ACHTUNG du bist echt mutig! Freue mich auf unser nächstes gemeinsame Bierchen... See ya


----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2011)

hey bravebiker, du lebst noch  

was macht die kunst???? fahrt ihr noch im wald, du und deine holde???

oder hängt sie dich mittlerweile am berg ab, wenn ihr nicht grad die kette reißt


----------



## Ibbiker (2. Februar 2011)

nicht der holden, wohl eher dem bravebiker reißt die kette.
@bravebiker: auf die frage -was macht menschen mutig?- hat prof. g. hüther eine passende antwort gegeben - der msghostrider hat das schon richtig erkannt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2011)

Ibbiker schrieb:


> n
> @bravebiker: auf die frage -was macht menschen mutig?- hat prof. g. hüther eine passende antwort gegeben - der msghostrider hat das schon richtig erkannt.




wer ist prof.g hüther???????????? cc lutscher oder????????

was hat er geantwortet ??? federweg????oder sogar noch mehr federweg??????????

ob man hier ein paar stunden nicht online ist oder den 2ten teil von herr der ringe nicht gelesen hat,man kommt schwer wieder rein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2011)

alles ohne praxisgebühr
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11297


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibbiker (3. Februar 2011)

mädels, der wald war heute wie leer gefegt. nur 1 biker unterwegs - dazu 2 stockenten gesichtet


----------



## M.N. (3. Februar 2011)

So, das wichtigste ist gerichtet! Das Bike ist ready! Der Arm hat eine Unterarmschiene bekommen... die Ende des Monat runter kommt, dann (laut Doc) zwei Wochen Pause! Aber dann...


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Februar 2011)

ein wunder!
warst du in lourdes?


----------



## M.N. (3. Februar 2011)

Im Wallfahrtsort... JA, Dr. Sommer getroffen und mich von seiner Assistentin gesund pflegen lassen!

... und sie sagte, selbst wenn das mit dem Arm nichts mehr wird... hätte ich ja noch ein Zweites Standbein!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Februar 2011)

hört sich gut an,daß mit der assistentin,vermute mal das am we. ein großer andrang an dem drop herrschen wird.
alle wollen nach dr sommer.
bravo


----------



## diddie40 (3. Februar 2011)

Ibbiker schrieb:


> mädels, der wald war heute wie leer gefegt. nur 1 biker unterwegs - dazu 2 stockenten gesichtet


 Der eine biker war ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (3. Februar 2011)

Ibbiker schrieb:


> mädels, der wald war heute wie leer gefegt. nur 1 biker unterwegs - dazu 2 stockenten gesichtet


 

oder

den hab ich auch gesehen


----------



## Ibbiker (4. Februar 2011)

also ich hab nur einen gesehen, mich, also ich


----------



## enduro pro (4. Februar 2011)

da habt ihr wohl die letzten regenfreien tage dieser woche erwischt 

hab nen schönes neues bike im keller und das wetter will mich nicht wirklich raus lassen


----------



## jojo2 (4. Februar 2011)

oh man enduro!
ich komm grad aus dem wald
das wetter ist astrein,
und du hast den wald für dich allein.
könnte sein, dass du den mit dem ibbiker und/oder mit
diddie teilen musst.
aber pfff
die sind doch okay
also mann!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Februar 2011)

jojo, du weißt doch, die kundschaft, die kundschaft....kann erst wieder am sonntag und da soll es hunde und katzen regnen


----------



## Ibbiker (4. Februar 2011)

lt. nrw wetterbericht soll es morgen sowie am sonntag zwischen den schauern nicht regnen. ich versuche auf jeden fall eine trockene spur zu finden und begebe mich wieder auf stockentenjagd - die schnattern so schön!


----------



## diddie40 (4. Februar 2011)

war heute schon unterwegs, bis auf den starken Gegenwind bei der Heimfahrt, war es super


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2011)

diddie, wenn du heut in den wald fährst hast du noch einen besseren trainingseffekt, der gegenwird ist heut orkanartig


----------



## M.N. (5. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Zielen in diesem Jahr auf Chaumont - Switzerland gekommen, 6 1/2 Stunden mit dem Auto!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/endless-season-edit-2010.html

wer es noch nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## Der Cherusker (5. Februar 2011)

Moin FB is line!!!!!
Was mußte ich die letzten Tage im Forum lesen, unser kleiner Enduro hat Haue bekommen!!!!! Ja, da muß ich sagen zurecht, sowas macht man einfach nicht!!!!! Man stellt das Yeti auch nicht im Specialized-Forum aus und behauptet auch noch das es besser ist wie ein Speci, es gibt Dinge die macht man einfach nicht. Man sägt ja auch nicht den Ast ab auf den man sitzt, man behauptet auch nicht der TB könnte biken!!! Nee ,nee Nöööh Nööhhhh nein ,nein nein.......................................nein , nein!!!!! Und noch nee Kleinigkeit für Melvin da er ja wie ich weiß auf kleine Gesichter steht versuche ich mal den Vorgang von letzten Sonntag nachzustellen es beginnt mit der Anfahrt aber im endeffekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Februar 2011)

wie süß,der fb ist wieder da und verteilt smileys.
winterdepri gut überstanden?oder lag es an den steroiden?


----------



## FreeGollum (5. Februar 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Zielen in diesem Jahr auf Chaumont - Switzerland gekommen, 6 1/2 Stunden mit dem Auto!
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/endless-season-edit-2010.html
> 
> wer es noch nicht gesehen hat.



Mein Tipp: fahr lieber ein paar kilometer weiter nach Verbier - da kann man nicht nur geil Skifahren sondern auch exzellent Bigmountain Freeriden inkl. Park! War schon da bislang nur zum boarden aber es ist traumhaft.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2011)

cool Fb das du dich da angesprochen fühlst...du als "noch" spezi fahrer bis da natürlich etwas sensibilisierter als andere  
aber ich hörte das du des öfteren beim homann gesichtet wurdest mit der absicht deiner marke fremd zu gehen  

ein cannondale?????  ne cc flunder vielleicht  oder der neue freerider    

sag schon Fb......


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Februar 2011)

das wetter soll morgen echt kacke werden,regen,schauer und niederschlag.


----------



## Der Cherusker (5. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> cool Fb das du dich da angesprochen fühlst...du als "noch" spezi fahrer bis da natürlich etwas sensibilisierter als andere
> aber ich hörte das du des öfteren beim homann gesichtet wurdest mit der absicht deiner marke fremd zu gehen
> 
> ein cannondale?????  ne cc flunder vielleicht  oder der neue freerider
> ...


Specialized forever!!!!!!!!Fremdgehen niemals!!!!Das beste für den Teuto!!!!!! Alles andere ist von den kleinen EIERN ablenken


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Februar 2011)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: fahr lieber ein paar kilometer weiter nach Verbier - da kann man nicht nur geil Skifahren sondern auch exzellent Bigmountain Freeriden inkl. Park! War schon da bislang nur zum boarden aber es ist traumhaft.




ja, Verbier war ich letztes Jahr auch. Echt toll da. Von dort aus ist es auch nicht weit in andere gute Parks. Nur ist es nicht wirklich mit PDS zu vergleichen, dort ist deutlich besser. PDS ist halt ein Verbund vieler guter Bikeparks. Da kann ein einzelner Park einfach nicht mithalten.


----------



## FreeGollum (6. Februar 2011)

...ja gut PDS ist ja quasi "klein" Whistler...  für Europa....


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2011)

wetter in ibbtown um 1:40 uhr,windig,relativ warm und trocken,los geht`s.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. Februar 2011)

Bin aufm weg!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2011)

bis gleich!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2011)

los gehts.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2011)

schönes ding,daß wetter vom feinsten und alle wege gut befahrbar.
über 20 km!!!!! alles ohne pannen und ohne stunts.

hier der nächste termin
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11305


----------



## ghostbiker84 (6. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> über 20 km!!!!!



Man, 20km! 
Übernehmt euch nicht, sonst werdet ihr noch zu Kilometerbolzer.
Und das mit euren Schleudern!!!


----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2011)

hi ghostbiker84,
lange nix mehr gesehen von dir.
kannst du überhaupt noch radfahren??
hehe

diddie
hast du schon gesehen, ne?
nix mehr tables, alles doubles.

sehen aber schön aus


----------



## ghostbiker84 (6. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hi ghostbiker84,
> lange nix mehr gesehen von dir.
> kannst du überhaupt noch radfahren??
> hehe



Na klar!
Immer im Training!
Ich muss ja irregndwie das Wetrüsten einiger Biker kompensieren.
Da erwscheind mir ein hartes Training als die beste Lösung!

Ach ja, Federweg macht zwar frei, ist aber kein Allheilmittel! 

@M.n. 
Gute Besserung! Seh zu, dass du wieder fit wirst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2011)

ghostbiker84 schrieb:


> Ach ja, Federweg macht zwar frei, ist aber kein Allheilmittel!



du meinst....?
stimmt, da haste recht!

aber hast du ne ahnung, was der fb meinte mit:
"... immer specialized!"

was hat der vor??
will mir der jetzt auch kopfschmerzen bereiten
und anfangen zu hüpfen??


----------



## M.N. (6. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hi ghostbiker84,
> lange nix mehr gesehen von dir.
> kannst du überhaupt noch radfahren??
> hehe
> ...


 
Es gibt in Be. eine ganz neue Line, die wurde auf dem Vid überhaupt nicht abgefahren... und die neuen doubles sind nice, sind aber nicht richtig rüber gekommen!
Mich begeistert das Vid von den Skills nicht... Schaut mal auf das Profil vom Drakush, da geht mehr!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. Februar 2011)




----------



## ghostbiker84 (6. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aber hast du ne ahnung, was der fb meinte mit:
> "... immer specialized!"
> 
> was hat der vor??
> ...



Ich denke nicht.
Er ist definitive kein Freerider!
Er nutzt jetzt nicht mal das ganze Potenzial seine Rades. 
Noch mehr Federweg für ihn wäre verschwendung!

An der Kurbel ist er ein ganz großer.
Nicht umsonst ist er Radfahrer des jahres 2009!


----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2011)

das ist video ist ja schön!

und ghostbiker84
du meinst: der hat nicht mehr nötig,
der kann fahren!
ich glaube, da hast du recht


echt schönes video
alle anderen haben jetzt mit sicherheit das große bedauern, 
nicht dabei gewesen zu sein
selber schuld

ich nicht
ich konnte nix dafür


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2011)

besten dank MSGhostrider,geile werbung für unseren biketreff.


----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2011)

m.n.
weisst du eigentlich, 
wer auf unserem filthy trails video der mit dem roten trikot ist??
und besser noch: wer das sx da fährt?
am ende springen die beiden noch mal gegen die wall


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Februar 2011)

Waren wir wirklich sooooo schnell????
Und wer bitte ist Scott-Klüngel?????
Frechheit!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2011)

die geschwindigkeit ist nicht 1:1 wiedergegeben,wir waren noch viel ,viel,viel schneller.
dann hätte man auf dem video aber nichts mehr erkennen können und deshalb hat der MSGhostbiker den vid etwas langsamer abgespielt.
apropo erkennen , jetzt sehe ich erstmal wie oft hinten geschoben wird.


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. Februar 2011)

Jojo,danke für die Ehrung ich hoffe Du meinst das so wie ich das verstanden habe!!!! Mehr Federweg nicht ohne Absprache mit den Psychologen meines Vertrauen!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2011)

mehr brauchst du (!) nicht!
hast also alles mal wieder genau richtig verstanden.


----------



## diddie40 (7. Februar 2011)

War das ganze Wochenende bei unseren Nachbarn in Groningen, muziek maken en bier drinken


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2011)

ahh diddie, lekker meisjes gehabt???? smakelijk frekkandel ??


----------



## diddie40 (7. Februar 2011)

Ein Hauch von Frühlingsgefühlen. Nit alleen wegen de meisjes, nein, komme gerade von einer kleinen Tour aus dem Teuto zurück. Sonne, warm, schöne trockene Trails.
Kann leider nächstes we auch nicht dabei sein, werde aber sicherlich diese Woche das gute Wetter nutzen, meist morgens, Donnerstag und Freitag könnte ich auch am Nachmittag


----------



## rigger (7. Februar 2011)

Ich werde heute abend nochmal nen Nightride machen...


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2011)

viel spaß rigger...

hey tb, muß für mittwoch absagen...muß arbeiten....


----------



## jojo2 (7. Februar 2011)

ich hab was 
ich hab was

für wer will
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLxg0dbvokQ"]YouTube        - BIGBALLS by Lindsey Voreis with Kirin and Erika[/nomedia]


kundschaft


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2011)

wie lang wohl die lieferzeit ist? möchte die bigballs dem fb zum valentinstag schenken.
ob die wohl noch pünktlich eintreffen würden?


----------



## M.N. (7. Februar 2011)

...es war einer dieser Tage, das Wetter top, die Zeit ist da, das Bike bereit! Und auf einmal denkt man wieder an den gecrashten Arm... Fxxx. Ich zähle die Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey tb, muß für mittwoch absagen...muß arbeiten....



schade,soll am mittwoch richtig geiles wetter geben.
hat sonst jemand zeit ? evtl. mit jacke und ff der treppe ,der platte usw. bescheid sagen das der winterschlaf vorbei ist.
mittwoch 14:30 ?


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. Februar 2011)

Lustiges Filmchen, Jojo
 Aber so was ähnliches habe ich schon mal gesehen, wo war das noch, ich habs das wahr im Teuto!!  Wahr da mit dem TB unterwegs, habe da auch 2 Dinger gesehen, gleiche Farbe aber viel kleiner, sehr schrumpelig, hingen beim TB aus den Hosenbeinen der sagte aber es wären seine Socken!!!! Das ist mir damals schon komisch vorgekommen, schwarzes Outfit, pinkfarbende Socken. Bitte um Aufklärung TB, nee lieber doch nicht, Ich glaube wenn ich zu tiefe Einblicke in deine kranke Welt bekomme kann ich nie wieder in ruhe schlafen, das ist mir absolut nicht wert


----------



## M.N. (7. Februar 2011)

Ich mit der Cam da...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2011)

1. Radsport-Flohmarkt von Marathon Ibbenbüren
Am Samstag den 2. April 2011  11-16 Uhr veranstaltet der Verein
Marathon Ibbenbüren einen Radsport - Flohmarkt für jedermann
auf dem Hof Bögel am Sportzentrum Ost.
Angeboten werden soll alles, vom Rennrad, über MTB, Ersatzteile
und Radsportbekleidung.
Da nur eine begrenzte Anzahl überdachter Stände möglich ist, bitten
wir um frühzeitige Anmeldung.
Der Verein Marathon Ibbenbüren wird mit einem Infostand vor Ort
sein und über die Anfängerkurse für Läufer, Radfahrer, Triathleten,
Nordicwalker und andere Veranstaltungen informieren.
Weitere Informationen entnehmen sie bitte der Tagespresse und
unserer Internetseite (www. marathon-ibbenbueren.de).
Wir freuen uns auf ihren Besuch.
Kontakt unter: 01712188699


----------



## jojo2 (7. Februar 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Lustiges Filmchen, Jojo
> Aber so was ähnliches habe ich schon mal gesehen, wo war das noch, ich habs das wahr im Teuto!!  Wahr da mit dem TB unterwegs, habe da auch 2 Dinger gesehen, gleiche Farbe aber viel kleiner, sehr schrumpelig, hingen beim TB aus den Hosenbeinen der sagte aber es wären seine Socken!!!! Das ist mir damals schon komisch vorgekommen, schwarzes Outfit, pinkfarbende Socken. Bitte um Aufklärung TB, nee lieber doch nicht, Ich glaube wenn ich zu tiefe Einblicke in deine kranke Welt bekomme kann ich nie wieder in ruhe schlafen, das ist mir absolut nicht wert



da konntest du hingucken???
und der m.n. will das auch noch aufnehmen??
(aber das kommt ja dann doch nicht ins netz - oder?? - sorry m.n., das musste jetzt sein.
aber jetzt frag ich auch mal: was ist denn nun mit deinem video??)

feierabend 
essen
kann also erst nachher die antwort lesen
... und wieder antworten

cu


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Lustiges Filmchen, Jojo
> Aber so was ähnliches habe ich schon mal gesehen, wo war das noch, ich habs das wahr im Teuto!!  Wahr da mit dem TB unterwegs, habe da auch 2 Dinger gesehen, gleiche Farbe aber viel kleiner, sehr schrumpelig, hingen beim TB aus den Hosenbeinen der sagte aber es wären seine Socken!!!! Das ist mir damals schon komisch vorgekommen, schwarzes Outfit, pinkfarbende Socken. Bitte um Aufklärung TB, nee lieber doch nicht, Ich glaube wenn ich zu tiefe Einblicke in deine kranke Welt bekomme kann ich nie wieder in ruhe schlafen, das ist mir absolut nicht wert



korrekt kleiner fb,so große cochones hast du tatsächlich schon mal gesehen.
als du gefragt hast was das ist, wollte und konnte ich dir aber nicht die wahrheit sagen.
wie hätte ich dir es erklären sollen?was währe gewesen ?
jetzt ist es raus,du hast keine,weder groß noch klein,weder glatt noch schrumpelig.
spätestens an der stelle hättest du mißtrauisch werden müßen,ich als styler in solch einer kombination!
undenkbar.
was du mit der bitte um aufklärung meinst weiß ich genau,die antwort kennst du,nein die filme sind noch nichts für dich.
deine kleine welt ist groß genug für dich süßer,zu klein für einblicke in was auch immer.
schlaf gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (7. Februar 2011)

ja... der Winterschlaf ist um...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2011)

jau da isser wieder,der fb, live and danger,mütter sperrt die töchter ein und rettet euren sohn.


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2011)

hier in der nähe gibt es einen golfplatz.
jetzt weiss ich endlich, was man damit vernünftiges anstellen kann
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/winter-diggingitalian-pumptrack-update.html

in zwei jahren gehe ich aber in rente, dann muss das alles wieder picobello sein!

aber eigentlich wollte ich dich - m.n. - jetzt nur noch mal nach deinem film fragen.
ist das jetzt für dich kein thema mehr,
oder sind es nur technische probleme?


----------



## FRKing (8. Februar 2011)

ich versuche am Mittwoch irgendjemanden der mich bringen bzw mitnehmen kann zu bekommen da wäre ich wohl dabei.


----------



## rigger (8. Februar 2011)

@jojo ich muss auch mal an meinem Projekt weitermachen in bezug auf nen Pumptrack.

Leute wir müssen mal wieder nen Nightride machen, gestern wars echt spaßig im Dunkeln! 

Meine Fitness lässt zwar immer noch zu wünschen übrig, arbeite aber dran! 
Ich hab gestern aber auch festgestellt das die Ventec die ich hab bei so 6°C so grade noch geht vom Schwitzen. Ich hätte auch mal wieder lust zu den Filthys zu fahren...

Kann man zu Gocycle einfach so hinfahren oder sollte man vorher anrufen?


----------



## FRKing (8. Februar 2011)

@ Rigger : bei gocycle sollte man vorher anrufen.


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2011)

frking
wie kannst du jetzt online sein??
musst du nicht
was anderes machen??
ich mein, dass ich rumhänge ist ja klar, aber du??


----------



## FRKing (8. Februar 2011)

ich habe heute mal ein freien Tag.


----------



## M.N. (8. Februar 2011)

@Jojo... Technische Probleme, ich bekomme das Vid nicht unter 500 MB und auch Teilausschnitte verursachen beim Upload ein komplettabbruch des Internet Explorer. Ich habe div. Programme benutzt, aber die kostenfreien Varianten haben immer ein breites Wasserzeichen!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2011)

also ich will ja nicht nerven, 
aber
dann bist du drinnen?
habt ihr keine wälder, keine pumptracks, kein dirthügel
ich mein.
oh ich muss schluss machen. mittagspause
und du weißt ja:
ich muss jetzt wo hin
cu

rigger 
lies nich so viel, 
ab auf´s rad

so! das waren meine worte zum sonntag
schöne woche noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2011)

oh!
m.n.
ich muss jetzt leider in den wald,
aber dann meld ich mich doch noch mal,
vielleicht hab ich ja einen tip
cu


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2011)

FRKing schrieb:


> ich versuche am Mittwoch irgendjemanden der mich bringen bzw mitnehmen kann zu bekommen da wäre ich wohl dabei.





melde dich kurz wenn das klappen sollte,allein werde ich nicht fahren.


----------



## M.N. (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auf den Bikepark http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/bikepark/ gekommen, war einer da schon am Start... die Strecken schauen richtig gut aus.


----------



## Totoxl (8. Februar 2011)

Ein echt gutes 29er Video 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16295601"]29er-nose on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2011)

na und welcher blödmann
hat wieder den ersten kommentar dazu geschrieben??


----------



## Totoxl (8. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, muss man den kennen


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2011)

muss man echt nich kennen,
aber der brabbelt ständig
hier im forum und auch bei vimeo und und und...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (8. Februar 2011)

So, das Röselein gepimpt. 2-fach Kettenführung, neue Big Betty`s, Fett, Luft, Lack und Drehmomente nachgezogen, Big Balls aufgepumpt. Teutosaison kann kommen.  







[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß, CU Toolpusher69


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. Februar 2011)

@M.N
wo liegt das problem das Vid. holchzuladen
Habe das Video von sontag auch problemlos hochgeladen war 1.3 Giga groß
Versuchs mal mit Windows Live Moviemaker 2011,so geht das bestimmt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2011)

dann mal los Toolpusher 69,der teuto wartet.


----------



## FRKing (8. Februar 2011)

@ TB : Wollte M.N. nicht zum Filmen mitkommen?
Vielleicht sollte ich ihn mal anrufen ob er mich mit hin nehmen kann.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2011)

filmen???????dann muß ich vorher noch zum friseur.
melde dich kurz wenn es morgen bei dir klappt.
habe extra meinen stinker geputzt.
morgen und übermorgen soll es richtig fettes wetter geben,dann das komplette  wochenende nur noch regen.


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2011)

tb,
was ist das da auf deinem benutzerbild?
und:hast du dein rad jetzt selbst putzen müssen
und
ich habe heute abend gsagt:
ihr brecht mir das herz, wenn ihr so weiter macht
und was sacht die?
armer papa. soll ich dir tesafilm holen?


darf ich bei einem von euch wohnen?

hier geh ich zugrunde


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2011)

toolpuscher
was ist das für ein wickel 
da am hinterbau über der kettenstrebe
muss ich den auch haben?
ansonsten finde ich dein rad viel besser als meins,
meins sieht nicht so gepflegt aus, das arme ding
aber ich fahre mit meinem viel lieber,
wir passen gut zusammen.


interessant finde ich bei deinem rad auch diesen griff 
vom oberrohrzumsitzrohr
brauchst du den oft?


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2011)

dachte mir das benutzerbild paßt gut zum frühling der ja auch immer für einen neuanfang steht.
es trägt den titel "warten auf die apokalypse"(pixelio)
tatsächlich mußte ich mein bike selber putzen,selber putzen ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben,der kärcher hats gemacht.
asylanträge von mountainbikern müßen seit 2010 bei der unteren landschaftsbehörde gestellt werden,tut mir leid.
solltest du trotzdem einen antrag auf wechsel der kanalseite stellen,grüß bitte das claudia schätzchen.


*ein gebrochenes herz ist immer noch besser wie ein gebrochener rahmen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2011)

oh ja okay
hachclaudia
seufz


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2011)

ja ja,die claudia,bleibt genau so in erinnerung wie eine heraus fallende gabel in der airtime.


----------



## diddie40 (8. Februar 2011)

toolpuscher
Der Schutzbezug an der Sitzstrebe ist doch überflüasig, oder schlägt die Kette bei dir daran? Die Kettenführungsrolle hängt ein wenig zu tief. Sieht zumindest auf dem Foto so aus. Ansonsten echt gut.


----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2011)

i´m sorry,
aber, was auf meiner profilseite steht,
guckt sich der tb bestimmt nicht an. daher jetzt nur für ihn
und hier:

maloja verkauft mit friede, freude, eierkuchen
und hübschen jungen menschen. 
(nein, ich bin nicht neidisch,bin nur nicht hübsch und auch nicht jung...)
peace
rad gefahren wird aber auch
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18019272"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]
haben eben eine andere zielgruppe als den tb



toto
bist du schon mal ein 29er gefahren?
in der aktuellen bike sport news gibt es wieder 
mal einen ausführlicheren bericht darüber
hast du den schon gelesen?


----------



## M.N. (9. Februar 2011)

@ Jojo, meine Vid Daten sind AVI u. MP4, ich habe den Upload gerade noch einmal versucht. Die Datei wird 100% Hochgeladen... dann tut sich gar nichts mehr!


----------



## M.N. (9. Februar 2011)

Ich bin um 14.30 Uhr mit der Cam am Wanderparkplatz, TB,Diddie (der FRKing ist denke ich auch da) wie schaut es aus?


----------



## diddie40 (9. Februar 2011)

Ich muss heute Nachmittag arbeiten


----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2011)

euch viel spass bei dem grandiosen wetter

m.n.
mp4 ist natürlich nich so das letzte, 
was du aus deinen filmdateien herausholen kannst.
um das richtige format zu finden, damit die qualität stimmt,
muss man sich reichlich zeit zum experimentieren nehmen.
dieser hinweis aus der hilfe hier im forum gibt aber 
schon einen guten weg vor:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=videos

der abbruch beim upload hat aber vielleicht ganz ganz gründe als das format - 
wenn man aktuell sogar 1,5 gb hochladen kann...

vielleicht sind es die browsereinstellugnen 
(dann ggf. einen andern browser dafür einsetzen),

oder z.b. zu viele time-outs beim hochladen...
(aber du wirst sicherlich dsl haben, deswegen kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen,
es sei denn dein router ist seltsam konfiguriert)

ich oder ein anderer hier könnte dir den film hochladen,
musst dann vielleicht mal ne dvd verschicken

na ja oder:
du machst ein schönes cover
und verschickst die dvd an alle hier
hehe


----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> 1)toolpuscher
> was ist das für ein wickel
> da am hinterbau über der kettenstrebe
> muss ich den auch haben?
> ...



Hallo Jojo,
1) mein Rad hatte 43° Fieber deshalb habe ich Ihm einen Wadenwickel gemacht  ( brauchst Du also nicht, nur im Krankheitsfall ).

2) du mußt ja auch nicht so viel vor der Dorfdisse posen wie ich und leider beträgt das Zeitfenster meiner Mittagspause nur 30 Min, reicht also nicht fürn Wald, nur zum Radputzen  .

3) an dem Griff wird das Rad am Abend immer in den Hausfirst gezogen, von wegen Diebstahlschutz und so, is klar oder  ?

CU im Teuto, Toolpusher69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> dann mal los Toolpusher 69,der teuto wartet.


@TB
Nun dräng nich so, ist bald so weit. Aber ich will ja nicht wieder nach einem Drittel der Strecke wieder die Segel streichen, gell  .

Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. Februar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> toolpuscher
> Der Schutzbezug an der Sitzstrebe ist doch überflüasig, oder schlägt die Kette bei dir daran? Die Kettenführungsrolle hängt ein wenig zu tief. Sieht zumindest auf dem Foto so aus. Ansonsten echt gut.



@ diddie,
den hatte ich noch rumfliegen, habe mir dann gedacht : Im Zweifel für die Kettenstrebe, falls ich demnächst wieder über Kopf gehe .
Die Kettenführung ist auf Anschlag ( ISCG O5 ) montiert, kommt also vielleicht beim Foto so rüber, mehr geht nicht.
Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Totoxl (9. Februar 2011)

Apropos Maloja, das ist ein echt netter Haufen. Durfte schon in deren Rosie ein Bierchen schlabbern. 
Das ist Rosie
http://www.flickr.com/photos/propelbike/2958106356/


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2011)

danke für den intimen video jojo,der ließ sich nur noch durch einen eigenen toppen.
auch wenn bestimmt  alles total pussy aussieht,es hat wieder tierrischen spaß gemacht.
die treppe ist aus dem winterschlaf erwacht,die platte schläft auch nicht mehr und der startfelsen vom freeride ist auch wieder im tagesgeschäft.
zur belohnung habe ich mein stinky mit murmeltieraa eingerieben .
vielleicht haut der M.N. einen raus,also einen video.


----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2011)

jo! die rosie würde mir auch gefallen


@toolpusher
43 grad. wow! und nicht gestorben - cool!

ich hab immer was zu meckern
und du hast fein gekontert.
(in der abschlusszeitung meiner schule hieß ich
nörgel jörgel - nicht mal seine hose passte ihm)

übrigens: bis ich die komischen leute hier in ibbtown getroffen habe,
bin ich kaum mal in der mittagspause gefahren,
sondern erst nach feierabend.  
zuhause war ich dann meist zwischen 22 und 23 uhr.
ich brauchte doch kondition für die marathons in lycra.

also: 30 minuten mittagspause heißt doch wahrscheinlich dass
du abends frei hast,
also: 
könntest du schon nächste woche 
genügend kondition haben, um mit dem tb mitzuhalten
(20 km!! hör mal, das packste doch ausm stand)

(nachts radfahren und droppen und all den kram,
und bauen im wald das trau ich mich noch nicht - deswegen hab ich mir 
meine mittagspausen passend gemacht)



ah der tb ist zurück!
hab euch beneidet
und wohl zu recht...


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ah der tb ist zurück!
> hab euch beneidet
> und wohl zu recht...




oh ja,daß recht hattest du.


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2011)

hi jojo..

wollt dich nur kurz ärgern wenn du aus deiner mittagsrunde kommst...

morgen kommt das letzte packet mit der passenden ... na, was meinst du ist dort drin????? es geht "hoch und runter" 

ich mache es dir dann mal vor wenn du das nächste mal mitfährst 
mußt du nur hinter mir fahren und staunen


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2011)

ich weiß es schon,ist ja echt praktisch,aber warum auf dem rücken? stören die dinger nicht wenn du mit rucksack fährst?


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2011)

enduro
ich such mal nach ´nem bild
von dem, was ich denk, dass es ist...

wo find´ich das nur....


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2011)

also enduro
ich habe ein freundin, die ist auch meine
hausärztin
und die hat gesagt:
jojo! 
wer rastet, der rostet
und ich sollte besser solange es geht,
selber rauf und runter
ohne hilfsmittel.
ist sowieso zu teuer

aber das hier ist also dein
ding.
ist das akkubetrieben??
und für den outdooreinsatz zugelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2011)

der TB meint bestimmt die cochones zum selberbauen, oder??? falsch...

und du jojo, auch falsch....oder du stellst dich nur unwissend, weil du grad in die tischkante beißt 

ds ding was morgen kommt hab ich noch mal zu haus jojo, kannst du in gutem, gebrauchtem zustand für wenige euronen bei mir abholen und selbst an deinem gerät testen....macht schon laune son ding...


----------



## diddie40 (10. Februar 2011)

Mein Ding für hoch und runter hat sich gestern nach nur 3 Wochen in eine Federhochrunter verwandelt. das ding wollte sobald sich einer  draufsetzte einfach nicht oben bleiben, habe das ding heute morgen bei gocycle tauschen können, und bin dann ne schöne tour gefahren. dank garantie kein problem, bleibt zu hoffen, dass das ding nicht zu lange hällt, damit ich immer das neuste ding habe für hoch und runter und so


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2011)

so isses!
radfahren ist wie 
das richtige leben:
es geht immer wieder rauf
und runter
kommen sie auch
manchmal


und in ernst:
wenn ich wieder ein rad für´s grobe habe,
werde ich mal ausmessen, wie tief
ich meine sattel tatsächlich absenken muss.
ich glaube nämlich, das ist gar nicht so viel.
ich verscuh gerad auch mehr mit dem sattel zu lenken.
komplett abgesenkt, geht das gar nicht so gut.
ich hoffe, es reicht mir dann eine rein mechanisch, automatisch absenkbare
stütze, die viel viel billiger ist....
was sacht ihr?


----------



## M.N. (10. Februar 2011)

@Jojo, da muss ich dir recht geben, gerade bei einem "Rad fürs grobe" ich denke du meinst ein DH Bike ist es Sinnvoll den Sattel nicht ganz abzusenken... ich habe das auch immer falsch gemacht u. den Sattel so weit es geht versenkt... ABER das "mit dem Sattel steuern" ist gerade im DH von Wichtigkeit! Wenn man schaut, fährt kein World Cup Fahrer mit einer voll versenkten Stütze. Muss ja was dran sein.


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2011)

mit dem kleinen unterschied, das es bei uns im teuto keinen worldcup Dh fahrer, strecken oder bikes gibt und im hobbybereich eine versenkbare stütze einfach nur spaß macht.....


----------



## M.N. (10. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mit dem kleinen unterschied, das es bei uns im teuto keinen worldcup Dh fahrer, strecken oder bikes gibt und im hobbybereich eine versenkbare stütze einfach nur spaß macht.....


 

Ich habe nicht gesagt das eine versenkbare Sattelstütze im AM Bereich nicht Sinnvoll ist! Und wenn so eine Stütze überflüssig währ, würde nicht jeder 2 so eine fahren! Aber Jojo sprach von einem "Bike fürs grobe..."und im DH/FR bereich sieht man Verstellbare Stützen halt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (10. Februar 2011)

Aber es gibt ja jetzt das *EGO-Kit , da kann der Sattel berghoch unten bleiben.*

*Wenn man sich die Downhiller anschaut, ist das Sitzrohr viel kürzer in Relation zum Oberrohr. Häufig gibt es nur eine Grösse, dafür aber in short und long. Wenn also zum Beispiel das Sitzrohr nur 43cm lang ist, schaut die Sattelstütze natürlich weiter aus dem Rohr als bei meinem 50cm Rohr. Wenn man vernünftig treten will sollte der Sattel so hoch sein, dass wenn man die Hacke auf die Pedale stellt das Knie leicht angewinkelt ist. Von da aus 12,5 cm tiefer ist nicht wirklich viel, geschweige denn zu viel, um das bike bei verblockten Abfahrten unter sich bewegen zu lassen. Ich denke sogar darüber nach noch 2cm von meinem Sitzrohr ab zu sägen, um im bikepark den Sattel noch weiter zu versenken.*
*Schaut mal auf den Abstand zwischen Oberkante Reifen bis Sattel. Das ist bei den Profis nicht viel. Sie gehen halt extrem in die Hocke für einen tiefen Schwerpunkt. Auch möchte ich nicht wissen, was passiert wäre, wenn M.N. bei seinem Drop den Sattel nicht so tief gehabt hätte*


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> ...bei einem "Rad fürs grobe" ich denke du meinst ein DH Bike ist es Sinnvoll den Sattel nicht ganz abzusenken...




nene...
doppelbrücke?
ich nicht mehr
ein rad für´s grobe beginnt für mich bei - sagen wir mal 140 mm...
mehr grobes gibt es hier ja kaum
und ich würde auch gar nicht das eine rad (ein enduro) so 
und ein anderes anders fahren, das wäre mir zu kompliziert 
mich immer umzustellen, wenn das überhaupt geht.

(rad für´s grobe sollte nur bedeuten:
ich krieg vielleicht mein jimbo bald wieder und
muss vorserst nicht mehr mit anderen rädern in den wald..)


----------



## M.N. (10. Februar 2011)

@Jojo, ok, aber du warst im letzten Jahr aktiv auf DH und in FR Strecken fahren, und ein Bike für alles gibt es nicht! Was Diddie sagt sehe ich auch so, ABER ich denke das eine Stütze die nicht ganz versenkt mehr Stabilität gibt, damit meine ich nicht 50 cm, sondern max 6 cm wie ich sie fahre.


----------



## diddie40 (10. Februar 2011)

lenken mit dem Sattel kenne ich eigentlich nur von Rennrad fahren. Im Gelände muss das bike unter einem sich frei bewegen können. man lenkt eigentlich nicht sondern drückt das bike in die Kurve. Der kurveninnere Arm drückt den Lenker nach unten und das kurvenäußere Bein drückt das Bike auf den Boden. Oder gibt es eine neue Technik? Dann klärt mich auf


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2011)

ich kann dem diddie nur beipflichten...ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen und will mein bike ja auch berg auf "fahren" können und nicht so lang warten bis der heimatverein bocketal ne liftanlage für 1000 personen am tag in den teuto zementiert...

wir bewegen unsere bikes hier alle samt eher im enduro bereich und wollen gepflegte touren mit schönen abfahrten unter die reifen nehmen, "tricky" abfahrten natürlich gern auch mal....zeigt mir bitte mal nur eine stelle im teuto die ne doppelbrücke oder dergleichen benötigen würde...und nen park gibt es hier weit und breit nicht und für die 3x im jahr loht sich kein eingeschränktes dh bike...da kommt keine geselligkeit auf


----------



## M.N. (10. Februar 2011)

@ Enduro, du bist nur noch keine gefahren...


----------



## diddie40 (10. Februar 2011)

Die 50cm bezogen sich auf die Länge des Sitzrohrs. ein 6 cm kurzes Sitzrohr wäre selbst für einen 3jährigen Downhiller zu kurz


----------



## M.N. (10. Februar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Die 50cm bezogen sich auf die Länge des Sitzrohrs. ein 6 cm kurzes Sitzrohr wäre selbst für einen 3jährigen Downhiller zu kurz


 
jau, falsch gelesen, ich meine die Sattelstütze...


----------



## diddie40 (10. Februar 2011)

MN, habe mir eben die Seite vom Bikepark  Zau[:ber:]g Semmering  angeschaut. Ist auf jeden Fall auch was für mich. Auch das die Fahrtechnikkurse anscheinend von einer Frau geleitet werden ist mir sehr sympatisch.


----------



## M.N. (10. Februar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> MN, habe mir eben die Seite vom Bikepark Zau[:ber:]g Semmering angeschaut. Ist auf jeden Fall auch was für mich. Auch das die Fahrtechnikkurse anscheinend von einer Frau geleitet werden ist mir sehr sympatisch.


 
...wann willst du los, ich habe ab dem 28ten mein Gibs ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2011)

melvin, hau raus, wo ich der downhill im teuto??????? wo sind die steinfelder, die wurzelteppiche, die ganz harten dinger, die, die den worldcup fahrern das fürchten lernen....


----------



## M.N. (10. Februar 2011)

@ Enduro, die gibt es nicht, aber fahr z.B. mit Tempo und FOX 40 die Treppe dann sieht du das es mehr Spaß macht.  Und es ist ja die eigende Sache, wenn man im TBW seine Touren fahren will, oder div. DH/FR Strecken ansteuern will. Los geht es am 5-6 März zu den Filthy Trails...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (10. Februar 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> @ all, die gibt es nicht, aber fahr z.B. mit Tempo und FOX 40 die Treppe dann sieht du das es mehr Spaß macht.  Und es ist ja die eigende Sache, wenn man im TBW seine Touren fahren will, oder div. DH/FR Strecken ansteuern will. Los geht es am 5-6 März zu den Filthy Trails...



2-3 Jahre noch, dann hat eh jedes Enduro > = 200 mm, All-Mountain 160 - 180 mm Federweg und Racer 140 mm Federweg. Die Bikeindustrie machts vor und der Kunde macht fröhlich jeden Trend mit. Ob man(n) es wirklich braucht sei dahingestellt. Die Sattelstützenverstellung wurde auch belächelt, nun fährt sie jeder Zweite. Lenker mit Breiten > 700 mm, erst keiner, jetzt viele. Scheibenbremsen, alle. Die Trends sind halt nicht aufzuhalten und gäbe es sie nicht würden wir noch in Höhlen leben . Mehr Federweg bedeutet auch gleichzeitig mehr Sicherheit bei eigenen Fahrfehlern und die Technik der Federelemente ist mittlerweile der Hammer. Mein erstes Fully war 1998 ein Spezi mit Doppelbrücke und hat geschaukelt wie ne Gummikuh, oder war hart wie ein Puck. Also, wenn ich dürfte wie ich wohl wollte hätte ich 2 Räder, ein Enduro wie meins und ein FR / DH Light mit 200 mm Federweg. Aber so werde ich mich dann wohl, alternativ,  irgendwann einmal auf 180 mm einschießen. Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2011)

oh man enduro bin ich froh das ich mich geirrt habe,gott sein dank nur eine sattelstütze,auf eine sattelstütze währe ich nie im leben gekommen.


----------



## M.N. (10. Februar 2011)

@Toolpusher69, besser hätte man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen können!


----------



## FreeGollum (10. Februar 2011)

...ist das nicht sowieso eine Endlosdiskussion: Welches Bike man fahren muss und welches nicht?!

Kommt es denn nicht gerade in unserem Sport darauf an die FREIHEIT zu haben zu fahren was, wo und wie man will - oder mit wem? 

Für den einen ist es das Gewicht und zeitgleich eine wohlfühlplattform von 160-180mm, für den anderen ein "Sofa aus schwerer Eiche" mit 200mm+

Sch$%& der Hund drauf. Vor einzelnen Trends lässt man sich halt mitziehen, denn manche sind ja auch sinnig andere nur eine style- und Geschmacksfrage. 

Deshalb gibt es selbst auf Fragen wie Hydr. Stütze ja/nein auch keine eindeutige Antwort oder? Der eine mag es und meint geht nicht mehr anders der andere sch$%& drauf. 

RIDE ON! und denkt weniger drüber nach


----------



## M.N. (10. Februar 2011)

... noch einer der Recht hat! Der Christian hat aber auch was gesagt was ich jetzt einfach mal poste; er sagte, es ist mitlerweile so das eine  "Pro Line" von so vielen gefahren wird, das man mit einem 4 m Double keinen mehr vom Sofa haut, es wird immer härter... siehe Rampage etc. und der Trend geht zu noch härteren Sachen.


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2011)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> ....und denkt weniger drüber nach




und du meinst:
fahren?
gemeinsam?
cool
hoffentlich wieder am sonntach!


im übrigen sind sättel sowieso überflüssig,
wenn man so´n dolles ding hat wie der enduro
morgen eins bekommt
wie war das jetzt? mit akku?


----------



## FreeGollum (10. Februar 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> ... noch einer der Recht hat! Der Christian hat aber auch was gesagt was ich jetzt einfach mal poste; er sagte, es ist mitlerweile so das eine  "Pro Line" von so vielen gefahren wird, das man mit einem 4 m Double keinen mehr vom Sofa haut, es wird immer härter... siehe Rampage etc. und der Trend geht zu noch härteren Sachen.



Das stimmt schon. Das liegt ja schliesslich auch den immer mehr fehlerverzeihenden Fahrwerken und Stabilen Rahmen. Und wie Du schon richtig sagst: auch hier ein Trend - back to BigBikes. ABER....nur bei einer Gruppe von Fahrern. Ich mein schau Dich allein hier um...oder besser (was ich bevorzuge bei Pinkbike) Nicht jeder kauft sich eine dicke Kiste weil er so fährt oder fahren will wie Vanderham oder Hunter. 

Außerdem gibt es ja noch einen Trend speziell im DH Segment: immer leichter. Und da hört es dann schnell für den Amateurfahrer auf. Denn die wenigsten haben so ein Fahrstil wie aktuelle Top 20 der Weltrangliste und können selbst mit Carbonrädern den Rockgarden in CZE oder CAN. Räder wie die von GT, Santa Cruz oder Lappierre sind zwar schön leicht und handlich und das mit 200mm+ aber nix für den ambitionierten Amateuer finde ich. 

Anderer Trend: wer will schon ein E-Bike fahren!?! Aber wenn ich so anfange polarisiere ich ja schon....aber es wird Leute geben, die das machen. 
Wahrscheinlich muss sich jeder selbst in seinem kleinen Schrauberschuppen oder -keller seine eigenen Trends setzen: durch das geile Gefühl endlich das anzuschrauben, was man sicher Wochenlang in Magazinen - Filmen oder Internetz angeschaut hat. 

Ich bin mir selbst der liebste Trendsetter -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2011)

die  diskusion verstellbare sattelstütze ja/nein/vielleicht,wurde bisher recht einseitig geführt.
aus der sicht des fahrers.
was ist mit der sicht der netten leute die wir ständig im teuto treffen?
was sollen sie denken bei dem hemmungslosen rauf runter?
wo ist der plötzlich mit seinem sattel geblieben?????uuuhhh
fährt der etwa ohne sattel und kann dadurch die sitzhöhe individuell einstellen???uuhh
sätze wie "schatz ich glaube ich werde ohnmächtig "oder ähnliches sind bestimmt schon gefallen.


----------



## M.N. (10. Februar 2011)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> Anderer Trend: wer will schon ein E-Bike fahren!?! Aber wenn ich so anfange polarisiere ich ja schon....aber es wird Leute geben, die das machen.
> Wahrscheinlich muss sich jeder selbst in seinem kleinen Schrauberschuppen oder -keller seine eigenen Trends setzen: durch das geile Gefühl endlich das anzuschrauben, was man sicher Wochenlang in Magazinen - Filmen oder Internetz angeschaut hat.
> 
> Ich bin mir selbst der liebste Trendsetter -


 
Ein Trend mit viel Gegenwind... zudem sieht es nur schxxxx aus und der der damit um die Ecke kommt kauft sich doch bitte ein MX.


----------



## FreeGollum (10. Februar 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Ein Trend mit viel Gegenwind... zudem sieht es nur schxxxx aus und der der damit um die Ecke kommt kauft sich doch bitte ein MX.



yep...sehe ich auch so...aber ich wollte halt nicht polarisieren!!


----------



## Totoxl (10. Februar 2011)

Zum Thema Sattel lenken, 
lenken ist nicht ganz der richtige Ausdruck, führen beschreibt es ein wenig besser. 
Der Sattel ist eigentlich so eingestellt, das man mit den inneren Oberschenkel den Sattel berührt und damit den Fahrer besser mit den Rad "verbindet", wie zum Beispiel beim Drift.
Es gibt sogar DH Profie´s die sich von ihren Mechanikern Reifen Streifen auf den Sattel kleben lassen, damit er bei Schlammigen Fahrten noch Grip am Sattel hat, das allerdings nicht nur beim führen auch beim sitzen. Ja sitzen DH´ler sitzen bei längeren Tretpassagen auch mal auf dem Sattel, deswegen werden die Stützen auch nicht voll versenkt.


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Februar 2011)

ja ich denke auch, jeder sollte es locker sehen was der andere bevorzugt. Trotzdem sollte sich jeder mal, auch im Teuto, auf ein Dh Bike setzen. Mit einem "dicken" Bike verbessert man seine Technik ganz sicher. Danach fährt man sein Altagsbike deutlich besser. 
Am besten man probiert so viel wie möglich selbst aus, danach kann man viel objektiver entscheiden was man wirklich mag.


----------



## FreeGollum (10. Februar 2011)

zum Thema Sattel lenken...schaut mal hier...PINKBIKE hat es mal wieder:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/strength-training-3-steps-faster-corners-2011.html

da ist gleich alles dabei: Sattel "lenken" und hydrl. Sattelstütze...ach und Yetis für den Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ... wo ist der plötzlich mit seinem sattel geblieben?????uuuhhh
> ...
> sätze wie "schatz ich glaube ich werde ohnmächtig "oder ähnliches sind bestimmt schon gefallen.



die besten einwände und bemerkungen gehen immer unter
der prophet gilt nix im eigenen land

mach dir nix draus tb
die anderen werden´s auch noch merken.

bis sie über dei ersten liegenden wanderer gerumpelt sind!
sach ich dir! und dann ist das geschrei groß
aber auf dich wollt ja keiner hören...
der prophet geht so lange zum brunnen
bis


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Februar 2011)

....bis er bricht.

Dann muss der Berg halt zum Prophet


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Februar 2011)

wer oder was bricht eigentlich? Und wer soll zu wem.

Ich fahr doch lieber wieder Mtb, mit der Philosophie klappt das doch nicht.


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2011)

ich weiß nur eins:
der berg ruft!
jeden tag!
und wir alle hören es
und wir haben dem sirenengleichen 
zu folgen


und dann ist es schlicht zum kotzen,
dass es am wochenende wieder regnet,
ich vielleicht kein rad habe
und sowieso bei regen keiner im teuto fahren will
du meintest das chrisxrossi?


----------



## jojo2 (11. Februar 2011)

so enduro
gleich kriegste deinen lifter 
und ich hab mir ne neue tischkante angeleimt
(kleber auf käse-leinöl-biobasis, 
will doch keine lösungsmittelabhängigkeit kriegen 
vom dauernden beissen in die kanten). 
jetzt ist also alles wieder gut.

aber ich und sattelstütze
(sag ich jetzt nur dir, die andern arbeiten ja, 
dann gibt´s auch keine erhitzten gemüter):

ich will auch eine! eine, die sich ger knopfdruck versenken und liften lässt.
aber noch im letzten jahr schienen alle hydraulischen nach ner zeit gebrauch 
reichlich zicken zu haben. ich fahre 5 x die woche und das bei wirklich jedem wetter
und dann so´n empfindliches teil unterm  hintern zu haben... den stress will ich mir 
erstmal ersparen. die von rockshox oder die von xy funktioniert "vielleicht"... 
das ist mir aber noch zu vage für so viel geld.

und es ist immer noch so: meine zeit ist knapp und 
ich schraub immer noch nicht so gern wie ich fahr.
also im sommer hole ich mir bestimmt (vielleicht) eine von xy,
aber im herbst, wenn ich mir einen neuen rahmen zulege (hab ich mit dem weltbesten schrauber gestern alles besporchen), dann muß 
ich mir wegen der anderen maße auch wieder ne neue sattelstütze kaufen - so´n käse.


----------



## diddie40 (11. Februar 2011)

jojo, ich fahre auch fast jeden tag, die erste stütze hat immerhin 1 1/2 jahre gehalten, ohne irgendwelche probleme, das ist länger als dein hinterbau, reifen, kette...will sagen alles relativ, dann noch auf garantie ne neue bekommen. aber du hast ja noch die bio-käse-leinöl tischkannte. wenn du allerdings jetzt schon weißt, dass du im herbst einen rahmen mit einem anderen sattelstützen durchmesser fährst, dann kannste das halbe jahr ja auch noch warten, oder die alte vom enduro mal testen. die ist glaube ich eine 30,9mm


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2011)

jo, jojo, ist hab da noch ne "auf und ab" liegen, die kannste gern haben....

wenn du 30.9 oder größer hast kein problem...auch bei einem neuen rahmen eigendlich mit ner passenden hülse kein thema.....


----------



## jojo2 (11. Februar 2011)

seht ihr!
so sind se!

(da ich in den letzten wochen im geheimen bereits mit nem 
neuen rahmen geliebäugelt habe, bin ich nicht bereits vorher schon 
auf deine kind shox angesprungen...) 
ich guck mal, was ich für´n durchmesser am jimbo hab


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2011)

mach das mal....


----------



## diddie40 (11. Februar 2011)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> zum Thema Sattel lenken...schaut mal hier...PINKBIKE hat es mal wieder:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/strength-training-3-steps-faster-corners-2011.html
> 
> da ist gleich alles dabei: Sattel "lenken" und hydrl. Sattelstütze...ach und Yetis für den Enduro


 
das meinte ich, Sattel aus dem Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Februar 2011)

laut donnerwetter.de ist es am sonntag im teuto trocken und 8°,es sind noch wenige startplätze zu vergeben.


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2011)

wenn trocken bin ich dabei.....


----------



## diddie40 (11. Februar 2011)

ich leider nicht


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2011)

TB, mach mal wieder nen termin mit treff bocketal, dann kann man mal wieder in die andere richtung fahren....

und da ihr ja eh alle mit dem auto kommt hab ich es nicht so weit


----------



## rigger (11. Februar 2011)

Aufgrund Valentinstag habe ich keine Zeit!


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Mitmenschen!

Nach vielen kalten, trostlosen, Fahrradfreien, dafür sehr arbeitrsreichen Monaten finde ich auch mal wieder Zeit mich auf mein Rad zu schwingen. Sollte es Sonntag halbwegs trocken sein bin ich ja sowas von dabei!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Februar 2011)

respekt Papa-Joe,
als kassenpatient mitfahren,respekt.
vergess die 10 euronen nicht.


----------



## FRKing (12. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus? ist wer am start?


----------



## DHKing (12. Februar 2011)

Das kleine FRKing verwirrt mich zu meinem persönlichen Saisonauftakt: 
Wann geht denn jetzt was? 
10 Uhr Bocketal, 10 Uhr Dörhenter Berg, 14 Uhr was weiß ich wo.
Ich wäre gern dabei, bitte, hilft mir jemand?

Schlimm, schlimm wie die Jugend mit den Alten umgeht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. Februar 2011)

@ all,
hilfe, habe gerade im Reise Routen etc. Thread gelesen, dass in PdS die Lifte erst ab dem 25.06.11 geöffnet haben. Da die Saisoneröffnung inkl. Festival immer am letzten Juniwochende stattfindet , nee ne. Hoffentlich haben die sich vertan . Gruß T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2011)

hier der termin für morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11305


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. Februar 2011)

Tja, hiermit wiederrufe ich meine angekündigte phänomenale Rückkehr auf die Reifen die die Welt bedeuten, der Ruf der Arbeit ist leider lauter :-/


----------



## FRKing (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bin ab morgen um 14 Uhr


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. Februar 2011)

Und wird gefahren??


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Februar 2011)

nebelig und kalt ,was will man mehr.
bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (13. Februar 2011)

Sonnig, trocken, 10 Grad?


----------



## Der Cherusker (13. Februar 2011)

Moin, an alle daheim gebliebenen
 Es ist mal wieder Sonntagmorgen, ich bin mal gespannt worauf!!!! Sie sind wieder gestartet Stinky Don Quixote und Sancho Enduro Contra und ein paar wagemutige Gesellen, werden Sie heute wieder die gewaltige Strecke von 20KM knacken Wir werden es bald höhren!!! Ich würde auch mal gerne wieder aufs Bike, aber Ich warte mal auf den Jojo da habe ich die gewißheit das der Ritt länger dauert wie 20KM, Jojo wie lange dauert es noch mit deinen Bike??????


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2011)

FB, muß dich leider entäuschen...war nicht mit...was die anderen so erlebt haben weiß ich auch nicht, wird aber wohl spannend gewesen sein..wetter war ja noch sehr gut und ein vöglein zwitscherte mir was von besuch im teuto...profis


----------



## MaxTB (13. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute, 
ja, man glaubt es kaum, mich gibt es tatsächlich auch noch. Der ein oder andere mag mich noch kennen. Gerne wäre ich mal wieder bei einer Tour dabei. Habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrungen im Biken, nennt mir doch mal interessante Termine! 
Schönen Gruß MaxTB


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Februar 2011)

hey fb,
erinnerst mich ein wenig an waldorf und statler aus der muppetshow.

schönes ding heute,geiles wetter und leute die ihren spaß nicht an geleisteten  kilometern fest machen  müssen.
die jungs von 77 design haben gezeigt das sie ziemlich schmerzfrei sind aber sich genau so auf die fresse legen wie wir.
wahrscheinlich bin ich am nächsten wochenende zelten und kann keinen termin setzen,vermute aber mal das der enduro das macht,gell enduro.


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2011)

zelten???

mit dem termin werd ich mal schauen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Februar 2011)

jau zelten,wollte von freitag bis sonntag zum elefantentreffen,mit mopped und zelt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Februar 2011)

@ M.N.,
probier doch mal deinen video bei you tube online zu stellen.
habe ich mit den videos von dienstag auch gemacht,dort kannst du bis 2 gb uploaden.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpUWVoa5HYI"]YouTube        - Platte[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O30lF9yAdE"]YouTube        - Treppe[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImFCQmc9XxY"]YouTube        - Big Block[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (14. Februar 2011)

was für die wochenendplanung....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=17118

jojo, was macht das bike??? wollte den FB mal wieder sehen, aber der macht sein kommen ja von dir abhängig...


----------



## M.N. (14. Februar 2011)

Ja war gut gestern, das Team 77 Desinz hat gezeigt das einiges geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. Februar 2011)

sorry enduro, dass ich mich 
erst jetzt melde, aber die mittagspause... du weißt schon...
und heute mittag hat das duschen etwas länger gedauert 

mein rad krieg ich wohl im laufe der woche zurück,
dann geht´s wieder ab und 
aber
fack! jo! heute hätte ich mir die 45 mm federweg mehr
unterwegs gewünscht.
war heute auf meiner üblichen 70 km-runde durchs outback hier 
unterwegs, als ich denk ich bin voll auf droge:
ich donner auf eins der roadgaps zu und bin schon voll fokussiert
auf die goddamned sniperlander da vor mir,
da seh ich aus dem augenwinkel dieses mörderteil:
6 meter hoch und auf dem weg zu meiner flugbahn 
scheißße
aber drauf geschissen
ich tret noch ne runde mehr und versuch voll drüber weg zu kommen
naja
hat nicht ganz geklappt
mit der wurzelbürste musste ich mir vorhin die steine 
aus der haut schrubben ,
aber die hatte sich mein nachbar ausgeliehen, 
weil er damit den rost von seinem wagen gekratzt hatte
und weil der gerade beim bäcker war,
hab ich länger auf die bürste warten müssen,
deswegen hat heute alles etwas länger gedauert
sorry,
jo!
mein rad kommt bestimmt bald zurück und dann geht´s wieder los
(fack! ist der finger jetzt auch gebrochen?? irgendwie tut das tippen grad etwas weh)
ach drauf ge
oh kundschaft

cu


----------



## enduro pro (14. Februar 2011)

jojo... 

und nur für dich jojo, das kleine "hoch&runter" ding 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...emmen/X-Fusion-Hilo-Sattelstuetze::32988.html


----------



## jojo2 (14. Februar 2011)

sobald ich weiß,
ob deins die richtige größe hat,
nehme ich aber deins.
im vertrauen darauf, dass manche raufs und runter
halten, was sie versprechen


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Februar 2011)

@jojo
diese woche gibt es bei hibike die baddrop 666 wurzelbürste im angebot,fr und dh version.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sobald ich weiß,
> ob deins die richtige größe hat,
> nehme ich aber deins.



@Jojo, leider brauchst Du eine Stütze mit 31,6 mm Außendurchmesser. Aber vielleicht gibt es eine Red.-Hülse auf 30,9 mm. Gruß T69


----------



## jojo2 (14. Februar 2011)

reduzierhülse - war ja klar
aber danke 
dank auch dir tb - ist bestellt

habt ihr das filmchen schon gesehen???


----------



## jojo2 (15. Februar 2011)

also nur, weil ich auf das video verwiesen habe,
muss das ja nicht von mir sein.
also kann man sich das ruhig mal angucken
und
einen kommentar hinterlassen und
dann gibt es noch diesen knopf
"gefällt mir"
weil ich meine omma darin gesehen oder 
den scott-bussi oder so.

da habt ihr am sonntag ja glück gehabt, 
dass schlabberkette mit 
unterwegs war
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11773/h


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2011)

cooles video...schöne spots abgefahren, nur der tannendownhill fehlt 

oder war der in der zeit wo "akku leer" stand


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2011)

hey kleiner FB....

da du ja fleißig mitliest, der jojo ist angemeldet für sonntag  

da mußt du wohl deine ankündigung in die tat umsetzen und dich anmelden...  see you on sonntag, bocketal trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (15. Februar 2011)

5.-06.03. Filthy Trails BE! Macht sich jemand mit auf den Weg?


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2011)

jau fettes ding schlabberkette,kannst nicht nur fahren sondern auch filmen.
bis zum nächsten ritt mit vollem akku,dicker jacke und deinem grünen kopfschmuck.

5-6.03  nach belgien bin ich raus,geiles konzert hier in der nähe,muß ich hin.


----------



## rigger (15. Februar 2011)

Wer speilt denn auf Teuto?


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2011)

die jungs von  http://www.stahlzeit.com/neu/ bitten zum tanz rigger.
habe die schon 5 mal gesehen und sind immer wieder der hammer.
gefallen mir besser wie das original


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2011)

da kommt die dunkle seele des TB wieder zum vorschein.... 

wird auch bald mal wieder zeit für nen nightride, oder???? freiwillige veranstalter vor....


----------



## Totoxl (15. Februar 2011)

Das Original habe ich mal gesehen, die wahren auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Februar 2011)

Falls noch jemand intresse hat bescheid sagen!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hope-M4-/170603985622?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27b8ca3ad6


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2011)

ich auch toto,3 mal,8000 leute,100m bis zur bühne und stars die nach 70min.  keinen bock mehr  haben.
im rosenhof sind etwa 350 leute,bei bedarf direkt an der bühne und profis die richtig bock haben über 2 stunden lang alles zu geben.
schau dir die jungs doch mal bei you tube an.


----------



## FreeGollum (15. Februar 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand intresse hat bescheid sagen!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hope-M4-/170603985622?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27b8ca3ad6



...tja interesse schon  ...aber das kleingeld geht immer wieder aus.

was gibt es denn dann für bremsen? wieder hope??


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Februar 2011)

jepp und noch geiler


----------



## M.N. (15. Februar 2011)

500 Euro ist überzogen... da bekommt man selbe in neu. Nein ich habe gerade noch geschaut, für neue legst du 450 Euro auf den Tisch... und das ist UVP!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Februar 2011)

jepp aber in silber... und nich in rot.
da findet sich jemand das glaub mal


----------



## FreeGollum (15. Februar 2011)

tja ich denke liebhaber greifen da evtl. schon zu. ich meine die dinger sind ja quasi wie neu, so wie die aussehen. Nur die Farbe muss man mögen aber sonst....ah und ich sehe gerade Preis vorschlagen geht ja auch...da lässt also jemand mit sich reden...evtl.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wollte von freitag bis sonntag zum elefantentreffen,mit mopped und zelt.



wenn du da mal hin fährst, gib mir doch mal bescheid,
brauch dann auch keinen schlafplatz in deinem zelt
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19570639"]ENDUROPALE TOUQUET 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2011)

jojo, in holland gibt es auch so ein rennen... schön am strand und dünen...weiß allerdings grad nicht mehr wo das war..irgendwo an der scheldemündung....


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wenn du da mal hin fährst, gib mir doch mal bescheid,
> brauch dann auch keinen schlafplatz in deinem zelt
> ]
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Februar 2011)

in Scheveningen


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2011)

tb
okay
sach bescheid


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2011)

alles klar jojo,kannst dir dann immer noch aussuchen ob du nicht links,rechts,oben oder lieber keinen unten haben möchtest.
mir ist das sowieso nicht egal.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2011)

jo
das mach ich
so


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2011)

ich fahr gleich rad
nur noch ein bißchen kundschaft
und dann geht´s
raus hoho
die sonne scheint

vergesst es, 
das ist zu gemein von mir


aber mit sicherheit sitzt der diddie schon auf dem rad
ach lacht  einen heute die sonne an


----------



## M.N. (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab meine Gips Stütze heute ab bekommen, noch eine We. Pause... zu den Filthy Trails geht es jetzt eine Woche früher am Sa. 26.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2011)

schön das du wieder fit bist M.N.
so lange wie du für die reparatur deiner speiche brauchtest,brauchte ich letztes jahr für die reparatur einer meiner speichen,wahnsinn .


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2011)




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2011)

oh sorry enduro,
die speiche

bei einem rad die verbindung zwischen nabe und felge
bei einem menschen der knochen des unterarms

war jetzt echt zufall
mist,schon wieder die smileys alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2011)

nee doch nicht,war nur auf dem klo


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Februar 2011)

Ich denke die:

bezogen sich eher auf die Wunderheilung des gebrochenen Arms, Verzeihung 
- der Speiche.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (16. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> also kann man sich das ruhig mal angucken,
> "gefällt mir" sehr
> da habt ihr am sonntag ja glück gehabt,
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11773/h



Voll der Neid  . Ich will auch . Nächste Woche habe ich 2 Tage frei und dann fahr ich in den Teuto  . Mal gucken ob mich jemand am Nachmittag begleitet ( nächsten Mit. oder Do. ). Dachte so an die 20 Km Runde  , man muß das ja nicht gleich übertreiben ( siehe unten  ). Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (16. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo, in holland gibt es auch so ein rennen... schön am strand und dünen...weiß allerdings grad nicht mehr wo das war..irgendwo an der scheldemündung....



Nähe Den Haag ( Promenade Scheveningen am Nobelstrand ). Gruß T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2011)

20km !!!!!!!!! nicht übertreiben???????? das gilt mittlerweile als langdistanz!!!!!!!! 
wenn wir die tatsächlich schaffen sehen wir aus als hätten wir die protektorenjacken noch an.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (16. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schön das du wieder fit bist M.N.
> so lange wie du für die reparatur deiner speiche brauchtest,brauchte ich letztes jahr für die reparatur einer meiner speichen,wahnsinn .



Hä, wah, ja nee is nich klar  ? Das was Du heute geraucht hast hätte ich auch gerne  , ach ne ich rauch ja nich mehr  . Kann man das auch trinken  ? Du meist bestimmt die Schwester von Speiche, die Nabe, ach ne die Elle, oder  ? Gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (16. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> alles klar jojo,kannst dir dann immer noch aussuchen ob du nicht links,rechts,oben oder lieber keinen unten haben möchtest.
> mir ist das sowieso nicht egal.



Ah, jetzt raff ich es. Du und Jojo Ihr wart heute in Holland und habt Euch im Coffee-Shop Kekse gekauft  . Verstehe. Dann noch nen schönen bunten Abend . Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (16. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 20km !!!!!!!!! nicht übertreiben???????? das gilt mittlerweile als langdistanz!!!!!!!!
> wenn wir die tatsächlich schaffen sehen wir aus als hätten wir die protektorenjacken noch an.



Also nicht wie beim letzten mal, Steigung hoch im Eiltempo  und dann ohne Pause bis zum :kotz: . Mehr so Spass, Spass und Spass mit runter und rauf und hüppen und auf die Fre... fallen und so, oder kurz gesagt " Altherrenrunde "  . Gruß T69


----------



## Totoxl (16. Februar 2011)

Die Frage ist wer hier was geraucht hat, aber ich finde es gut 

und mich mag Smilie´s, die sagen mehr als Tausend Worte


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


>


Da könnt ihr mal sehen, zu hoher Drogenkonsum in jungen Jahren führt im hohen Alter unvermeidlich zu Demenz. Erst kann er sich sprachlich nicht mehr ausdrücken, dann kann er nicht mehr treten fällt vom Bike, momentmal das macht er ja heute auch schon, das tut mir jetzt aber leid lieber TB!!!! Was??? Das es mit dir schon so weit ist da kann ich nur noch sagen war schon mit dir.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2011)

hey FB.... anmelden nicht vergessen  der jojo zählt auf dich....

sonst färht dir der M.N noch mit einem arm davon 

TB, was war denn mit deiner speiche, war die ellen lang kaputt??


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2011)

ach der fb wird schon kommen

aber habt ihr gesehen, 
dass der tb jetzt oben links immer so zeichen reinbringt??

bis vor kurzem wusste der noch nich mal  wofür all die knöpfe 
da vor ihm auf dem tisch sind
und jetzt ist er bereits it-freak

apropos:
m.n. was macht dein film?

und noch eins hinterher:
toolpusher
der tb fährt 20 kilometer mit ohne was in den beinen,
das macht der alles mit dem kopf.
dem ist dann nämlich auch egal, dass seine sattelstütze 
sogar zu kurz für´n downhill ist.
der ist eine maschine!

(oben links)


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> TB, was war denn mit deiner speiche, war die ellen lang kaputt??



high,#

habe ich auf grund meiner demenz vergessen,kann aber auch am dope liegen.
ich habe doch letzte woche einen schwarzen afghanen aus dem tierheim geholt,liebes tier,war früher bei der drogenfahndung.
du glaubst nicht wenn ich den mal einen nachmittag laufen lasse mit was der alles wieder kommt,sieht aus wie ein bauchladen auf der loveparade in bogota.

oh,im gewächshaus hat es kawumm gemacht,da muß ich kurz nachrauchen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. Februar 2011)

Will auch sehen neuen Film


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2011)

frag nur den FB nicht nach filmen, da kommt nur "schweiskram" bei raus.....


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte Computerviren greifen nur PC´s an vergreifen die sich jetzt schon an die User´s, armer Enduro !!!! Dann will ich dir mal helfen, lesen bildet geh mal eine Seite zurück und dann les mal ganz langsam, dann kommt es auch besser oben an es wurde nach M.n.video gefragt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> leid lieber TB!!!! Was??? Das es mit dir schon so weit ist da kann ich nur noch sagen war schon mit dir.



wollte dir auch noch danken lieber fb,ich habe mich sehr über dein selbst gemaltes bild und deine bastelarbeit die du mir zum valentinstag geschenkt hast  gefreut.

ade kleiner fb


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2011)

ach ja FB, das stimmt, der film vom M.N. kann ruhig hier gezeigt werden, der ist ja auch "jugendfrei"... 

TB, hat er dir schön was gebastelt??? so von herzen und so??? da ist ér wieder, der stumme schrei nach liebe....


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2011)

die bastelarbeit ist,sagen wir mal vorsichtig,sehr sehr abstrakt.
einige fachmänner beschäftigen sich seit valentinstag damit was es sein könnte und was der fb damit sagen will.
bei dem bild hat ihm bestimmt jemand geholfen,kaum über die linien gemalt und relativ bunt,also zweifarbig,schwarz und weiß.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2011)

ja, der FB, immer für ne überraschung gut.....


----------



## diddie40 (16. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aber mit sicherheit sitzt der diddie schon auf dem rad
> ach lacht einen heute die sonne an


 
so isses, war heut morgen im teuto, und zum 2. mal innerhalb 3 wochen hat die kind shock ihren dienst quitiert.
also morgen mal wieder bie gocycle vorbei schauen, so kann man auch kontakte pflegen.


----------



## diddie40 (16. Februar 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> ... zu den Filthy Trails geht es jetzt eine Woche früher am Sa. 26.


 
weiss noch nicht, ob ich am 26. Zeit habe, aber wenn, dann...
bikepark sauerland scheint auch schon wieder am start zu sein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8028347#post8028347


----------



## rigger (17. Februar 2011)

@diddie hol dir doch ne Rase oder ne gravity dropper


----------



## diddie40 (17. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=2799&goto=newpost


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Februar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=2799&goto=newpost



Was willst Du uns damit sagen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2011)

entweder will er darauf hinweisen das es noch keinen open season event gegeben hat, das uns die bicicletta gern besuchen möchte, das er mal wieder lust auf bier und wurst hat, oder, was das schlimmste wäre, das wir keinen nightride machen sollten  

was er genau meint steht warscheinlich zwischen den zeilen und keiner kann es deuten.....


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2011)

ich glaube ja, er will damit sagen,
dass die ganzen formalen saisoneröffnungsveranstaltungen 
immer mir alkoholika verbunden sind und er das ungerecht
fidnet, weil der jojo ja keinen alkohol trinkt.
aber diddie:
die fettschläuche sind schon okay
und ich könnte mir ja auch selber was zu trinken mitbringen.
also von mir aus können wir bald mal wieder einen nightride machen
übernächste woche.


----------



## diddie40 (17. Februar 2011)

genau
so habe jetzt ne reverb stütze


----------



## rigger (17. Februar 2011)

Apropos Nightride ich wär dafür, und danach grillen und noch ein paarbike dvds schauen, zb life cycles und so... 

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2011)

son ding mit remote und so???? noch mehr klabel am bike????

nightride in der übernächsten find ich gut...hab ab dem 28ten ne woche frei


----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2011)

wenn du das organisieren kannst auf dem parkplatz ne dvd zu zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (17. Februar 2011)

ich dachte so wie beim letzten mal bei dir, wir gehen dann alle rein zu dir nach dem Grillen! 





























Oder wir können uns ja auch mal so treffen zum dvd schauen mit bier und so,,,


----------



## diddie40 (17. Februar 2011)

Ja mit remote, ist zwar komfortabel, aber links nen Hebel für die Gabel, rechts nen Hebel für die Stütze plus die ganzen Leitungen, ist nicht ganz so schön, macht aber Spaß.
Ich wäre für eine Samstagnachmittag endurotour mit Sonne (Frühlingsgefühle!!!) mit anschließendem Grillen, ohne DVD, mit Bier oder Jojotee.


----------



## rigger (17. Februar 2011)

So hätte ich auch Bock, kann aber wieder nicht! 

Samstags nachmittags hätte ich aber bestimmt mal zeit!


----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2011)

von mir aus auch das....ich melde mich gern an wenn es nen termin gibt 

die nummer mit den ganzen leitungen ist nicht wirklich ohne, noch mehr salat um sich schön zu verhäddern oder was abzureißen beim hängenbleiben, zumal die leitung für die stütze auch noch hydraulisch ist....


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2011)

jojotee!

ommm

reverb
genau danach guck ich auch gerade
soll ja fast immer funktionieren



besser ohne dvd

ommmm
ich hab´s!
in einem meiner früheren leben war ich ein eichhönchen


----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2011)

termine??????????


----------



## diddie40 (17. Februar 2011)

termine mach ich mir mal heut abend gedanken drüber, fahre jetzt in den wald


----------



## M.N. (17. Februar 2011)

Gutes Wetter am So... sehr gut!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Februar 2011)

wird nichts mit dem elefantentreffen,also die elefanten treffen sich schon,aber leider ohne mich.
wo isser???????ah da,,,,,komm her du heulsuse
muß am sonntag arbeiten,was solls,da werde ich wenigstens ein paar esel treffen.
am samstag hätte ich zeit für eine größere runde < 20km durch den teuto.


----------



## M.N. (17. Februar 2011)

Ich bin dabei, wann willst du los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Februar 2011)

die startzeit ist,so lang noch keiner eingetragen ist, flexibel.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11355


----------



## Totoxl (17. Februar 2011)

Ich darf Samstag schrauben 
Min Kumpel mit dm Pitch hat sich ein Cheetah Ignition Rahmen geholt und wer darfs umstrippen, ich und ich freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Februar 2011)

glückwunsch toto,
du räumst aber auch alles ab hier im forum.
die a-karte dieses wochenendes geht direkt auf die andere seite des kanals zu dir.


----------



## diddie40 (17. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die startzeit ist,so lang noch keiner eingetragen ist, flexibel.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11355


 
habe mich für samstag eingetragen, muss aber schon gegen 15:30 wieder nach hause, da ich abends noch ein konzert habe. hätte deswegen nichts dagegen, wenn wir uns um 12:00 treffen könnte. wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## M.N. (17. Februar 2011)

...ja 12 ist auch i.O.! Filthy Trails...? Kannst du schon was sagen? Gleiches für FB.


----------



## diddie40 (17. Februar 2011)

ich habe an einem we von ende februar bis ende märz in enschede eine cd aufnahme. es ist noch nicht klar welches we es wird. hoffe bis samstag mehr zu wissen.


----------



## M.N. (17. Februar 2011)

... wenn du ein Star bist hol ich dich raus...

...dann braucht der Diddie ein ROCKSTAR FF...


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2011)

hab grad keine zeit,
zu gucken, wie ich das hier einbetten kann,
daher nur ein link
das ist eine strecke!
(achtung: 13 minuten video)
die contourbesitzer kennen das vid bestimmt schon
http://contour.com/stories/right-me...=3495a5b5d9-Something+wicked&utm_medium=email

das zweite musikstück...
ich kann nix dafür


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2011)

ich habe fertig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (18. Februar 2011)

Sieht gut aus!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hätte deswegen nichts dagegen, wenn wir uns um 12:00 treffen könnte. wie sieht das bei euch aus?



wenn der ricobra und der ghostrider auch schon um12:00 am start sein können steht dem nichts im wege.
ist schick geworden enduro


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2011)

mensch jojo, dein wald hat sich aber echt gemacht, das vidoe von dir und deinen 2 begleitern ist nicht schlecht...hat der TB dir so viele steine vorbei gebracht, das du jetzt echte jojomountains hast  

krasse strecke und laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggg.....................


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2011)

ich sach´s dir
sooooo
lang

das wär´n traum 
dafür würde ich auch ein paar kilometer anfahrtsweg in kauf nehmen


schöne fotos von deinem rad
ich möcht mich sonntag auch mal drauf setzen


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2011)

draufsetzen??????   














klar, kannste gern...


----------



## FreeGollum (18. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich habe fertig....



GEILES TEIL! RESPECT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2011)

ich war heute in  der sauna,da ist es geschehen.

die tür öffnete sich,der türrahmen füllte sich und es wurde dunkel(augenblick hab ihn gleich,komm her ,da isser)

die gespräche verstummten und es wurde eisig (und das bei 90°)
eine horde hooligan dementoren ?????????? nö

ein gut gelaunter fb

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11355


----------



## ghostbiker84 (18. Februar 2011)

Schickes Rad enduro!
Könnte mir auch gefallen.

Ich probiere Sonntag zum Treff zukommen.
Wenn ich es schaffe, musst du mich aber auch mal probefahren lassen!


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2011)

ne, du nich.....du machst immer alles kaputt was du in die hände bekommst....  zerstörer  

aber das neue ist eher ein panzer, das sollte dich auch aushalten...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (18. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wird nichts mit dem elefantentreffen,also die elefanten treffen sich schon,aber leider ohne mich.
> wo isser???????ah da,,,,,komm her du heulsuse
> muß am sonntag arbeiten,was solls,da werde ich wenigstens ein paar esel treffen.
> am samstag hätte ich zeit für eine größere runde < 20km durch den teuto.



Ich trag mich dann auch mal ein. Eine größere Runde < 20 Km sollte ich gerade noch so schaffen , wenn nicht, egal ich nehm ein Abschleppseil mit dann kann mich ja einer zurückziehen ( nur berauf ) . Sollte ich widererwartend nicht erscheinen liege ich noch im Sumpf da ich gleich zum Armtraining ( beidarmiges Reißen ) muß . CU, T69

@enduro, das kleine Schwarze, echt schick.


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2011)

tb, das hört sich an wie eine mischung aus "conan der zerstörer" und "das ding aus dem sumpf"...

aber wenigstens ne gute nachricht, "er lebt noch"


----------



## ghostbiker84 (18. Februar 2011)

Nen Panzer bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber die sollen ja einiges aushalten.


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2011)

sollte so sein... ist aber kein leichtgewicht, aber du hast ja "dicke beine"


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> tb, das hört sich an wie eine mischung aus "conan der zerstörer" und "das ding aus dem sumpf"...
> 
> aber wenigstens ne gute nachricht, "er lebt noch"



vielleicht eher was zwischen  pipi langstrumpf und barbapapa.
mit nach pds will er auch,,,,,,,,ob man  da vorher mal anruft??

@toolpusher
die arme brauchst du morgen nicht,wenn du dir auf dem heimweg nicht auf die finger treten läßt steht dem ritt nichts im wege


----------



## rigger (18. Februar 2011)

Schade morgen könnte ich nachmittags, nur haben wir bis 13 uhr den laden auf, 15 uhr wäre ideal für mich, kann man nix machen. 

Viel Spass


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2011)

besser wäre das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (18. Februar 2011)

Ich war ein Schüler der immer hinten sitzen musste, daher musste mir auch alles zwei mal erklärt werden... soll ich morgen um 12 Uhr oder um 13 Uhr am Treff sein?

@ Toolpusher... ich schiebe auch hoch, daher Schieben ist keine Schande... Bremsen aber schon!

@ Rigger... schade 

@ FB... morgen auch da!

@ Jojo... den Film bringe ich dir am So. mit, evt. kannst du in dann für mich uploaden?


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2011)

ich glaube es wird besser sein wenn wir es bei 13:00 lassen.

also morgen 13:00 ab  dörenther berg lockere runde mit 25- 30 km


----------



## rigger (18. Februar 2011)

@MN auf den Film bin ich schon gespannt!


----------



## M.N. (18. Februar 2011)

... dann 13 Uhr! Gibst du dem Diddie die Info.

Rigger wenn du 13 Uhr Schluss hast, kannst du ja ohne Probleme nach kommen.


----------



## rigger (18. Februar 2011)

ja laden zu aber noch nicht mit arbeit fertig. 

so muss auf geburtstag!


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich war heute in  der sauna,da ist es geschehen.
> 
> die tür öffnete sich,der türrahmen füllte sich und es wurde dunkel(augenblick hab ihn gleich,komm her ,da isser)
> 
> ...


Offener Brief an den Teuto Biker
Da es so aussieht das mein erscheinen heute dein Highlight des Tages war, werde ich mal eine Aussage machen die dich sicherlich erfreuen wird. Du mußt aber nicht ,nur weil du mich gesehen hast, nur mit den Bademantel bekleidet fluchtartig die Sauna verlassen, nach hause rennen und das öffentlich machen!! So ein Ereigniss ist das auch nicht!!! Ach ja zur Aussage, werde mich Sonntag doch wohl überwinden und bei eisigen Temperaturen zum Treff kommen und meine Saison eröffnen, versprochen ist versprochen. werde dann wohl wieder öfter kommen, da freut sich der kleine TB, nicht wahr!!!!!Melvin morgen werde ich es nicht schafen liege dann mit 37grad im Bett und hab die Augen zu, wenn du morgen mit fährst, achte ein wenig auf TB ich glaube der überlastet sich, der will doch glatt 25km radfhren.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. Februar 2011)

Hey Teuto is denn Fullface und safteyjacket angesagt
oder Badehose und Flip Flops
und jetzt 12 oder 13 ???  sach mal an


----------



## diddie40 (18. Februar 2011)

bin dann auch um 13:00 da


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> @ Jojo... den Film bringe ich dir am So. mit, evt. kannst du in dann für mich uploaden?



hi m.n.
im prinzip ist das kein problem,
aber ich muss heute länger arbeiten als geplant,
kann deswegen mein rad nicht abholen, und es ist
auch ungewiß, ob jemand anderes aus der familie das machen kann..
könnte also sein, dass ich morgen nicht ins bocketal komme.

gib deine dvd doch dem msghostrider mit, der lädt das bestimmt auch für dich auf deinen account.
viel spass heute

der schnelle 
jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (19. Februar 2011)

@ FB auf jeden Fall, gut das du wieder am Start bist... das du um 13 Uhr bei 37 C im Bett liegst, wird gute Gründe haben. Viel Spass!


----------



## M.N. (19. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hi m.n.
> im prinzip ist das kein problem,
> aber ich muss heute länger arbeiten als geplant,
> kann deswegen mein rad nicht abholen, und es ist
> ...


 

Lass es dir bringen, nutze die vorgezogende Mittagspause... Verlange längere Öffnungszeiten, aber schau das du morgen dabei bist...


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich glaube es wird besser sein wenn wir es bei 13:00 lassen.
> 
> also morgen 13:00 ab  dörenther berg lockere runde mit 25- 30 km



ff und dicke jacke wird hoffentlich nicht nötig sein.
das laß uns machen wenn der schlabberkette dabei ist,habe ich ihm versprochen.
werde ihn gleich mal fragen und den termin in der ig bekannt geben.


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2011)

oh ,,fb ,,sehe ich erst jetzt.
du hast natürlich recht,ich hätte nicht einfach weglaufen dürfen.
aber in der massenpanik bin ich einfach hinter den weinenden und schreienden menschenmassen hinterher gerannt.
hättest dich vielleicht nicht mit blanker mäse auf den ofen setzen müßen und den aufgußeimer leer saufen dürfen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11355

schon 7 , die mystische 7


----------



## Toolpusher69 (19. Februar 2011)

Super, ich mach den Rigger . Eine Mitarbeiterin hat sich krank gemeldet und ich muß heute nachmittag einspringen. Somit bin ich für heute raus . So langsam kotzt mich das echt an. Gott ist, glaube ich, kein Mountainbiker. Na, dann nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag am Nachmittag ( Hat noch jemand frei ? ). Schönes Wochenende Euch und viel Spass. CU, T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. Februar 2011)

ihr habt's gut... ich sitze im büro


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2011)

@enduro 
hab nun feierabend
und für morgen kein rad
ich bin also wieder raus...
(ich beruhig mich ein bißchen mit:
musste sein, ging nicht anders)


----------



## enduro pro (19. Februar 2011)

jojo, rose hat bis 16.00 auf, das schaffst du locker


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2011)

hätte nicht gedacht das der termin heute so gut ankommt,nächsten sonntag bin ich wieder nicht in der heimat und habe deshalb wieder einen termin für samstag gesetzt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11364
das gibt bestimmt bonuspunkte bei mama,bonusheft kaufen nicht vergessen.


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo, rose hat bis 16.00 auf, das schaffst du locker



steht aber nicht bei rose...
next week!


----------



## enduro pro (19. Februar 2011)

ich weiß was neues, ich weiß was neues.....der toto hat ne neue gabel 

zu morgen früh...der jojo kommt ja nu nicht, Fb bist du dennoch am start???

melvin, du auch noch mal dabei nach deinem marathon heute????


----------



## cannondude (19. Februar 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch endlich mal wieder dabei! 

@ Enduro: dein Bike möchte ich auch mal probieren.

@ M.N.: dein Bike möchte ich auch mal probieren.

Bis denne.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. Februar 2011)

So da is einer erste fassung...hab echt nee menge film.das dauert


----------



## Der Cherusker (20. Februar 2011)

Nein Enduro,
bin morgen nicht dabei, hat zwar andere Gründe, ich schiebe das aber mal auf JOJO!!!!!! Jojoist schul schuld schuld schuld


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2011)

bin morgen früh auch nicht am start, es ist nach dem konzert heut abend was später geworden und werde erst mal ausschlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2011)

bin aus dem bett gefallen und werde doch kommen


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> bin aus dem bett gefallen und werde doch kommen



gut , dass du immer einen helm trägst!
(diesen komischen)

ach bester fb
wenn ich es irgendwie einrichten kann, 
mache ich dir doch immer gerne ein kleines geschenk

heut
brauchst du nicht zu frieren.
das ist doch schön, oder?

und der jojo hat´s extra für dich gemacht


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2011)

jojo, was sagst du denn so zu FB vorwürfen, "jojo ist schuld das der fb sein rad nicht mehr findet"

kannst du das mal eben deuten...   ist das klassische verdrängung der tatsachen oder angst vor menschen, gar versagensängste??? 

fb wann geht es denn für dich nu los??? mittwoch hab ich frei, da könnten wir zum jojo fahren


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2011)

hossa!
dann würde ich am mittwoch nicht zur fortbildung fahren,
das wäre dann klassische
vermeidung
is sowieso immer das gleiche
mit euch beiden hätte ich dagegen großen spass

das nennt man

freude


also überlegt euch das gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2011)

der gurt war eine gute investition ghostrider,fette bilder.
ich habe für samstag einen termin in die ig gestellt,wird bestimmt richtig gut.

bitte pn wer am start ist.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Nein Enduro,
> bin morgen nicht dabei, hat zwar andere Gründe,



laß mich raten
mund zu groß?????????? cochones zu klein?????????? beine zu dünn?????


----------



## Totoxl (20. Februar 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> So da is einer erste fassung...hab echt nee menge film.das dauert



Schönes Filmchen, gut gemacht 
Der Tannen DH ist ja auch mit drauf


----------



## Totoxl (20. Februar 2011)

Hier mal das Ergebnis meines Samstag Nachmittags.

Meins




Und natürlich das vom Pitcher (Der jetzt das selbe Namens Problem haben sollte wie "Enduro"  )


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Februar 2011)

Zu  #1 

Zu  #2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> ...das Ergebnis meines Samstag Nachmittags.
> 
> Meins



das kann´s auch bleiben,
du brauchst erstmal kein neues.
das steht dir das teil
(aber die gabel kriegt bestimmt noch ne neue farbe, ne?)
und halten wird´s wohl auch

das vom pitcher is aber auch nich schlecht
imposant


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2011)

geile *bikes* toto,da bekommt *mann* direkt komplexe mit seinem *fahrrad* von der stange.
wieso hat der pitcher probleme mit seinem namen? geht doch zusammen in einen pub und ruft laut "one pitcher",dann ist alles wieder gut. 
prost
wer denkt dann noch an die ex?also die ex bikes?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Februar 2011)

Habs nochmal neu geschnitten...finds so besser


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2011)

sorry msghostrider
hat jetzt gar nichts mit deinem video zu tun,

ist nur, weil der tb offenbar schlabberketta noch nicht gesehen hat.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11846/h


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Februar 2011)

@ TB

Verkaufe :Stark Limitierte Bremsanlage der Edelmarke Shimano
Modell : Deore/CC/FR/DH/Aldi
Nummer 44667 von 1457795444
wenn weg dann weg
Preis : Gegen Gebot
Bitte nur seriöse Angebote

Ich habe hier noch eine absolute Rarität!! Ein absolutes Zeitzeugnis, ein Relikt des Wirtschaftswunders, ...  mir gehen gerade die Superlative aus!

Ich biete für Deine limitierte Bremse das absolut letzte, in privater Hand befindliche, 1,- D-Mark Stück!!!!!  

Na was sagst Du?? Das könnte der Beginn einer großen Sammlung werden.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2011)

keine chance scott-bussi
ich bin jetzt auch unter die sammlers gegangen
bei uns gibt´s noch keine beeren und keine nüsse
ich sammle alles andere
ich habe schon:
3 maoameinapackpapiere (3 ! verschiedene farben, von werk köln signiert!)
und eine fast vollständig erhaltene außenpackung von maoam 
(groß und klein!)
die bremse gehört daher mir!!

deine handschuhe schicke ich dir nachher zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Februar 2011)

@ jojo
ich glaube du hast das falsch verstanden. Ich wollte keine Sammlung aufmachen sondern den TB zum Tauschen überreden. 

Um noch einige Exponate für Deine Sammlung zu finden könnte ich noch einmal in die Tiefen meines Papierkorbs tauchen! Da finden sich bestimmt noch viele schöne Schätze!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (21. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 1. Radsport-Flohmarkt von Marathon Ibbenbüren
> Am Samstag den 2. April 2011  11-16 Uhr veranstaltet der Verein
> Marathon Ibbenbüren einen Radsport - Flohmarkt für jedermann
> auf dem Hof Bögel am Sportzentrum Ost.
> ...


 

Da wird ja deine Bremse zum Headliner aufen Flohmarkt also an alle die etwas verkaufen wollen jetzt noch schnell einen Standplatz sichern


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2011)

okay,
aber ich kriege die bremse
scott bussi,
du kannst dem tb ja deinen papierkorb geben


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Februar 2011)

o.K. jojo

der TB bekommt den papierkorb (ich dafür die Bremse!!!)
und du bekommst den Inhalt des Papierkorbs!

So haben wir alle was bekommen und sind glücklich


----------



## diddie40 (21. Februar 2011)

jojo, welche bremse willst du denn?
die hope für 500 euro,
Stark Limitierte Bremsanlage der Edelmarke Shimano gegen bestes Gebot,
oder die deore vom tb, dann müsstest du aber die eine D-Mark vom scott-bussi überbieten, und der tb müsste sie auch noch verkaufen wollen. was man aber über die bremse so liest ist nicht so schlecht. den einzigen wirklich negativen aspekt ist wohl, dass  keiner vor dem bike steht und sagt, was hast denn du für eine geile bremse, die wollt ich mir auch schon holen, soll ja echt gut sein.....


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2011)

aber wenn ich die bremse nehme, 
teilweise mit alufolie und teilweise
mit dem maoampapier beklebe,
habe ich beim flohmarkt den stand,
wo sich die menschentrauben sammeln werden!

dann kann ich noch den rest aus dem papierkorb an den mann bringen
und bestimmt (!) kann ich mir dann von dem erlös 
auch noch ein stück wasserfestes papier kaufen,
um darauf immer sofort aufzuschreiben, wo 
grade mein klappspaten liegt

(den ich mir allerdings noch neu kaufen muss,
ah! aufschreiben: klappspaten kaufen)

hat jemand grad noch einen stift übrig?


----------



## diddie40 (21. Februar 2011)

einfach mal so 20 klappspaten im wald verteilen


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2011)

immer dieses custom und special edition und son zeug....wo bleibt die gute alte stangenware?????


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ....wo bleibt die gute alte stangenware?????




hier!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2011)

ahhh, das gefällt...son "flakscheinwerfer" macht sich bestimmt gut beim nightride....

wieviel federweg hat es den????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Februar 2011)

Leute bin echt entäuscht!!!
Keiner hat mein Video bewertet:-((
hab da den ganzen sonntag drangesessen!!!

Allso Bitte ich will Sternchen sehen!!

Bittttttttttööööööööööööööö


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2011)

schaut mal da macht einer einen auf FB.... 

der schreit auch immer so nach anerkennung und liebe und zuneigung      

ach ja, vergessen ******************** sternchen......


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schaut mal da macht einer einen auf FB....
> 
> der schreit auch immer so nach anerkennung und liebe und zuneigung
> 
> ach ja, vergessen ******************** sternchen......


In letzer Zeit scheint es so das ihr nicht ohne den FB klar kommt!!!!! Also ich kann auch gut ein paar Monate ohne euch, aber ihr löchert immer mit den Fragen wo ,was, wie ,warum, weshalb na ja ich kanns ja auch verstehehen so ein liebenswerten Kerl, den vermißt man halt


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Leute bin echt entäuscht!!!
> Keiner hat mein Video bewertet:-((
> hab da den ganzen sonntag drangesessen!!!
> 
> ...



ich kenn das:
die jungs hier sind echt ignorant.
du hättest noch eine frau reinpacken soll´n,
dann hättest du von deinen mitfahrern einen
haufen sternchen bekommen - hätte nur so geklingelt.
aber moment mal, da war doch eine frau dabei - oder..
ich muss den nochmal gucken

das ding bei diesen filmen ist doch immer das gleiche:
man versucht ´ne dokumentation und zeigt wie doll die alle fahren
können, legt sich bei den aufnahmen sogar in den dreck, um wenigstens 
halbwegs den anschein zu erwecken, die seien wenigstens ab und zu 
auch mal gesprungen (und wie toll die das gemacht haben) und hinterher
mokieren die sich über die fehlende action...

klar! liegt nur am filmer...

du hättest dich vielelciht nicht für eine doku mit den langen wegen 
und der chronologie der tour entscheiden dürfen, sodnern mutig und munter drauflosschnibbeln müssen, 
dann hätten die mitfahrer nicht gemerkt, wie langweilig deren fahren für außenstehende 
(naja zumindest für die zweidimensionale kamera) aussieht. 
du hast ne mukke ausgesucht, die hunderprozentig zum tourcharakter passt, aber die ist genauso actionreich wie wenn wir radfahren. 

aber eigentlich ist das wie im theater mit son´em film: 
damit auch die in der letzten reihe noch etwas von der mimik sehen, 
wird das makeup so dick aufgetragen, dass es schon wieder lächerlich wirkt, wenn man direkt an der bühne steht und das sieht.

deine mitfahrer wollen mord und totschlag sehen - gib es ihnen!

apropos zweidimensional:
die eigentliche dritte dimension beim tourenfahren würde nur durch den geruchsfernsehen richtig wieder gegeben.
aber weißt´e was?
das will dann wieder keiner riechen
und gewesen sein!

so! genug meine arbeit vermieden (ich muss noch so´n ellenlangen text verfassen, auf den ich 
erst jetzt lust bekommen hab)
schreibfehler sind zu behalten
und 
cu


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2011)

make up dick auftragen,
oder die gesichter dahinter zeigen
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19709069"]Tara Llanes on Vimeo[/ame]


(okay ich hab heute meinen ernsten)


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2011)

klar fb, du bist ein netter  wenn du schläfst


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2011)

diddie diddie
guck mal schnell
nix dramatisches, aber die kameraeinstellungen
lassen so schön viel erkennen
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11877/h


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2011)

wenn wir so gut fahren könnten wie der ghostrider  schnibbeln kann brauchte er nicht mehr schnibbeln.
von mir ein **

*die reportage hat mir sehr gut gefallen,dachte das die seite des sports totgeschwiegen wird.

das man immer nur extreme sachen sieht und wenn es dann mal kracht steht der held gleich wieder auf.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ist nur, weil der tb offenbar schlabberketta noch nicht gesehen hat.




kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht,daß wird sich am samstag aber ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hier!
> Anhang anzeigen 204255




Kannste gut wheel
ie drauf üben jojo


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2011)

und du filmst!!

(aber ey:
ich kann den wheelie nicht,
versuche mich daher manchmal am manual.
ich geb mir noch 2 jahre)
cu


----------



## Ibbiker (21. Februar 2011)

tach jojo, 
den wieli den schaffts du irgendwann ganz bestimmt.
außerdem kannst du als eichhörnchen sachen die kriegen andere nie und nimmer nich hin - z.b. mitten inner flugbahn (das schwänzchen richtig eingesetzt) die richtung ändern.
ja und ich üb auch noch am wieli, und du weißt ja was dann passiert. ich mach dann immer noch die schildkröte - bin halt kein eichhörnchen.


----------



## diddie40 (21. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> diddie diddie
> guck mal schnell
> nix dramatisches, aber die kameraeinstellungen
> lassen so schön viel erkennen
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11877/h


 
danke für den link, gefällt mir sehr gut und werde ich mir noch ein paar mal anschauen


----------



## FreeGollum (21. Februar 2011)

...neben den ernsten Vimeovids gibt es aber auch aufbauende:

hatte ich erwähnt, dass es am Gardasee SEHR GEIL IST!!!!! ...nur die Mucke geht mal garnet!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18085326"]Infocus x-mas edit[/ame] 


..und dieses Scott Voltage DH!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2011)

super video... man geht der ab...  sehr schöne gegend und top bike.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibbiker (22. Februar 2011)

fährt heute noch wer in den wald?


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2011)

morgen hab ich frei  da hätte ich zeit und wenn das wetter gut ist auch lust....so gegen mittag wollt ich ne runde die schönen dinge anfahren und "üben"


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2011)

Also für PDS bin ich raus. Keine Zeit!! 

Muss ich mich halt bei uns oder bei euch im Teuto vergnügen während ihr euch in Frankreich die Knochen brecht.... 

Ich muss unbedingt schauen das ich mit meinem Pumptrack anfange!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2011)

schade rigger...hätte gern gesehen wie du dein bike zerlegst


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn dann hätte ich ja ein anderes Bike gehabt....


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2011)

habe hier mal zwei e-mail`s kopiert die ich bekommen habe von jemandem der in ibbtown einen mtb- treff ins leben gerufen hat mit schwerpunkt tourenfahren.
er hat die erste mail(mit link zu einem unserer neuen filmchen) seinen vereinskollegen (ca. 60)geschickt,die zweite mir.
ihr habts eben drauf.







Hallo Sportsfreunde, 

viele von Euch haben glaubig noch nicht gemerkt das Eis und  Schnee verschwunden sind und die Saison schon lange begonnen hat. Werde erst  wieder zum Treff kommen, wenn von eurer Seite Interesse gezeigt wird mal wieder  in der Gruppe zu fahren. 

Winter muss nicht langweilig sein, das zeigen uns T...... &  Co.

Gruß D.....

Hallo T......

geiler Film, geile Mucke und geile Jungs, ihr habt´s echt drauf. Mehr davon

Gruß D.....


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2011)

Ja ma schauen was davon kommt!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2011)

hey tb, ist der der d... der ne frau namens a... hat????


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2011)

jau,der d. aus i. mit frau  a.


----------



## Totoxl (22. Februar 2011)

Schnee? Was für Schnee? hat es dieses Jahr schon geschneit? Kann mich nicht erinnern 

@TB
Was ist eigentlich mit Harz und so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2011)

hat wer morgen früh / mittag lust und zeit für wald???


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Ja ma schauen was davon kommt!



was soll da schon von kommen ?????????
frauen,geld,ruhm,daß wird wahrscheinlich alles sein.

@toto
zum harzen hätte ich voll bock,aber fest zusagen kann ich nicht.
hatte für dieses we. hamburg gebucht und bezahlt,wird auch wahrscheinlich nichts.
wenn ich darf würde ich kurzfristig mit einer kiste bier bewaffnet bei euch aufkreuzen.


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2011)

hamburg????


----------



## Toolpusher69 (22. Februar 2011)

Tata...., also ich werde morgen meine ersten Runden ( in diesem Jahr ) in eurem schönen dunklen Teutotannenabfahrtsdownhillhüpfsteindieplatteflowtrailwald drehen. Ich werde so ca.14:30 -15:00Uhr vom Wanderparkplatz, anderen kenne ich eh nicht  , loseiern. Träger ist montiert, Kette geölt, Lager angezogen, Luft aufgepumpt, Aufgesattelt und Sporen montiert  . CU T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2011)

hamburg!!!!!!!!!!der kultur wegen,,,,,,,,reperbahn


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2011)

klar, wie konnte ich nur...sicher....


----------



## Toolpusher69 (22. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hamburg!!!!!!!!!!der kultur wegen,,,,,,,,reperbahn



Kultur ? Ich denke das heißt Kulttour, oder meinst Du die Kultur die später in deiner Mittelhaarregion wächst  ? In Fachkreisen auch Reeperbahnkultur genannt . Gruß T69


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2011)

toolpusher, wenn du richtung brochterbeck fährst könntest du mich vielleicht noch treffen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2011)

nee so richtig kultur mit karten für das tivoli und übernachten im hotel (kein stundenhotel)
viel spaß morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (22. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> toolpusher, wenn du richtung brochterbeck fährst könntest du mich vielleicht noch treffen...



Jau, die Frage ist nur : Muss ich dann gegenüber vom Parkplatz aus losfahren, oder vom Parkplatz aus in Richtung Hütte ? Brochterbeck ???? Wer ist Brochterbeck ???? Der von FFN ???? oder ein Erdteil ???? tja, Brochterbeck ???? kenne ich gar nicht !!!! .


----------



## Toolpusher69 (22. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nee so richtig kultur mit karten für das tivoli und übernachten im hotel (kein stundenhotel)
> viel spaß morgen



War ich auch schon, ist total super. Wir fahren meistens ca. einmal pro Jahr nach Hamburg, die Stadt hat wirklich alles zu bieten sogar ein paar kleine Mtb-Berge. Falls Du doch fahren solltest, viel Spass. Gruß T69


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2011)

richtung almhütte und dann dem berg folgend kommst du richtung brochterbeck / tecklenburg.....


----------



## FreeGollum (22. Februar 2011)

Leutz schaut Euch den an...vor allem ab min 2:35 ca. was ein Helmtest und das Ding ist noch ganz! 

Wideopenmag


----------



## Toolpusher69 (22. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> richtung almhütte und dann dem berg folgend kommst du richtung brochterbeck / tecklenburg.....



O.K., na dann weiß ich ja in etwa wo ich lang muß . Wenn Dir einer mit nem Rosepony entgegenkommt und wild gestikuliert, ja dann, ja dann werde ich das wohl sein. Dein geiles Yeti werde ich sowieso gleich erkennen. Gruß T69


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2011)

ich werd gegen mittag losdüsen und wenn ich nicht erfroren bin wird man sich sehen....wollte mal ein paar nette spots anfahren und des öfteren rauf und runterfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (22. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich werd gegen mittag losdüsen und wenn ich nicht erfroren bin wird man sich sehen....wollte mal ein paar nette spots anfahren und des öfteren rauf und runterfahren...



Jau, cu. Ich werde auch mal gucken ob ich den ein oder anderen Spot wiederfinde. So, Arbeit ruft. Werde mir dann mal die Nacht um die Ohren hauen  . Gruß T69


----------



## diddie40 (22. Februar 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wenn dann hätte ich ja ein anderes Bike gehabt....


 


rigger schrieb:


> Also für PDS bin ich raus. Keine Zeit!!
> 
> Muss ich mich halt bei uns oder bei euch im Teuto vergnügen während ihr euch in Frankreich die Knochen brecht....
> 
> Ich muss unbedingt schauen das ich mit meinem Pumptrack anfange!


 
Anderes bike für pds? pumptrack bauen? bis wann willste das alles schaffen?


----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2011)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> Leutz schaut Euch den an...vor allem ab min 2:35 ca. was ein Helmtest und das Ding ist noch ganz!
> 
> Wideopenmag



if all else fails,
try wales

ein dichter
so sindse die waliser
(und schöne musike haben die
und komische hüpfspiele und pissen tun die - heftig.
ich wollte immer schon mal nach wales)

bei dem baumcheck hat der echt schwein gehabt, 
dass das dem nicht das genick ausgehebelt hat


----------



## FreeGollum (23. Februar 2011)

...und dann sieht der Helm auch noch so aus als wäre nichts gewesen...wohl aus Titan oder so


----------



## rigger (23. Februar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Anderes bike für pds? pumptrack bauen? bis wann willste das alles schaffen?



Wenn es mit dem anderen Bike nicht geklappt hätte halt mit dem HT hin!  Nur die herten kommen in den Gartenn. 
Ein paar hügel hab ich schon zum testen wegen der höhe und der Länge der Hügel.


----------



## rigger (23. Februar 2011)

Kann mir einer noch mal den Genauen abreise und anreisetag, also wann es los geht und wann wir wieder da sind schicken? Vielleicht bekomme ich es doch noch hin. 

Ich hab was vom 22.06 bis 26.06 gelesen?


----------



## FreeGollum (23. Februar 2011)

Episch...Hunter is back hunting!


----------



## FreeGollum (23. Februar 2011)

ohne worte!
...


----------



## rigger (23. Februar 2011)

Heftig!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2011)

man hat der typ einen nagel im kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Februar 2011)

Hey Tim...hör auf son scheiß reinzustellen...da denke ich ja,ich fahre Puky mit Stützräder


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2011)

kannst am samstag noch einen drauflegen ghostrider,sowas ähnliches gibt es im teuto auch.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (23. Februar 2011)

Ist schon ganz schön krank  !!! Aber anscheinend top Material  !!!

So, die ersten Stunden im Teuto verbracht und ich muß mir eingestehen, schieben macht auch Spass  . Was solls ! Habe den Himalayafahrer mit seinem Schmusetier leider nicht getroffen, ich war aber auch erst um ca.15:15Uhr auf dem Parkplatz. War nichts los heute, gut so. Bergauf gefühlte 47°C Körpertemp. entwickelt, bergab Temperatursturz auf gefühlte -10°C . Schön wars trotzdem, nur ein wenig einsam . Ich habe bei uns in der Grafschaft jetzt auch eine ( mehrere ) schöne steile ( na ja, fast steil ) Konditionsstrecken gefunden, ich denke in ein paar Wochen bin ich dann richtig fit  . CU T69


----------



## Ibbiker (23. Februar 2011)

ein schöner nachmittag im teuto
- allein unterwegs
- kein enduro
- 1 jogger
- 1 wanderer + huuund
- 2 enten mit stock


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Februar 2011)

kannst am samstag noch einen drauflegen ghostrider,sowas ähnliches gibt es im teuto auch. 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
* 
mach ich auch...und Schlabberkette erst recht *


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2011)

@toolpusher
du bist auf der suche nach einem gutenberg und manche wollen ihn los werden.
@ghostrider
oh shit


----------



## FreeGollum (23. Februar 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hey Tim...hör auf son scheiß reinzustellen...da denke ich ja,ich fahre Puky mit Stützräder





fahren wir nicht alle pucky!?


----------



## FreeGollum (23. Februar 2011)

apropos vidz: was ist denn aus dem videobeitrag von M.N. geworden? Hochgeladen? Gelöscht? ...bin gespannt!!


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Februar 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> kannst am samstag noch einen drauflegen ghostrider,sowas ähnliches gibt es im teuto auch.
> __________________
> *
> mach ich auch...und Schlabberkette erst recht *



...ich filme euch beim drauflegen!
wird bestimmt auch sehr episch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (23. Februar 2011)

ich glaub ich muß meine Kamera auch noch startklar machen


----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2011)

tag
hat einer von euch ein fish eye für eine canon eos?
würde ich mir gerne mal ausleihen auf einer der nächsten tortouren


----------



## Toolpusher69 (24. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @toolpusher
> du bist auf der suche nach einem gutenberg und manche wollen ihn los werden.



So ein Betrugshügel der 20% Steigung angibt und dann nur -5% Gefälle vorzuweisen hat, nee den will ich auch nicht. Lieber ein ehrlicher, ungegelter Berg mit 12% Anstieg, aber davon gibt es halt nicht so viele  !

@Jojo, also ich esse gerne Fisch und könnte Dir dann wohl bald mal ein "Fish-eye" mitbringen. Aber, meinst Du nicht das stinkt ziemlich wenn es an der Kamera hängt  ? Der Katzenfänger vom Teuto  .Gruß T69


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2011)

schön war's gestern im teuto....einsam??? hat mich nicht gestört...

und heute???? schnee im teuto, macht keinen spaß das wetter.....


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2011)

tp69 du bist sehr freundlich zu mir und
ich schätze dein bemühen,
aber wahrlich ich sage dir:

eine krähe hackt der anderen kein auge aus,
denn auge um auge...
sagt auf augenhöhe
der einäugige zum blinden
aber vor allem:
der fisch stinkt bekanntlich vom kopfe her

und das insbesondere bei diesen temperaturen! enduro
3 grad celsius plus!
und morgen soll es richtig und übermorgen richtig richtig warm werden!
wow!


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2011)

hauptsache jojo, hauptsache...wärmer wäre schon nicht schlecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2011)

...und regen!
das bringt tote fische wieder zum schwimmen.
Also: 
Kopf hoch! 

biste eigentlich downhillfahren gewesen?
komm mal vorbei, dann kannste auch noch 
ein bißchen ungefährliches hüpfen üben


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2011)

ja, was noch los, tannen und felsen und was sonst noch so bei mir in der nähe ist...war ja recht schön gestern noch.. das mit dem ausflug in deine berg hab ich im hinterkopf...nächste woche hab ich urlaub, da könnte das klappen


----------



## Totoxl (24. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nächste Woche auch Urlaub, würde mich also bei einem Besuch in Jojohausen anschließen.


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2011)

gern..

dann laß uns mal das wetter abwarten und ob der jojo nen tag "frei" hat


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Februar 2011)

Werde Samstag nicht am Start sein...habe momentan kein Bike,und bin Krank.
Aber für krasse Freeride Aktion würde ich den Camera Mann spielen!!!!

Notwendig???


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich hätte ich Sa auch biken wollen bei euch, nur ist mir leider ne Dauerkarte für St. Pauli dazwischengekommen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2011)

kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich eine anreise aus ms nur zum filmen lohnt,daß wetter soll auch nicht so pralle werden und läßt mit sicherheit nicht alle spaßigen sachen zu.
ich weiß aber auch nicht was schlabberkette auf kriegspfad so alles raushaut.


----------



## M.N. (24. Februar 2011)

... am Sa. mit dem besten nach Be. ich denke das dann auch nice Aktion auf Film kommen wird... mein Vid werde ich dann nächste We. beim FRKing uploaden... Die Leute aus MS machen sich auch auf den Weg!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2011)

die leute aus ms die sich immer sonntags treffen oder die 77er?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2011)

man rigger du hast es aber vor,dauerkarte für st. pauli,respekt.
für was es alles eine flatrate gibt.
kann dir empfehlen auch ins stadion zu gehen,die spielen samstag zu hause und es ist immer eine super stimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (24. Februar 2011)

Hi rigger, ist dir eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen, dass ca. 90% deiner Komentare Absagen sind. Schreib doch einfach mal nur dann, wenn du kommst. 
Ansonsten herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Dauerkarte. Wie lange bleibst du in St. Pauli?
Sehen wir dich vor pds noch mal?
Viel Spaß Samstag auf Paula, hoffentlich kommt dir nichts da zwischen.
Ich werde mit MN die Federwege ausnutzen.


----------



## M.N. (24. Februar 2011)

... Freunde vom Team... aber wohl noch krasser am fahren. 

@ Rigger die Dauerkarte würde ich auch so gerne haben...


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2011)

der arme rigger...paulikarten, valentinstag, sonntags arbeiten, neues bike und nie zeit...wann soll er das alles schaffen, da muß man sich auf's wesendliche konzentrieren.....na dann, prost, dafür ist immer zeit


----------



## Totoxl (24. Februar 2011)

Wie neues Bike??? Hab ich was verpasst???


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der, da muß man sich auf's wesendliche konzentrieren.....na



macht er doch
bikes,bier und bräute


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2011)

nein toto, es ist immer noch das stahlgerippe......


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2011)

stimmt, alles richtig gemacht....bier hat er schon des öfteren erwähnt


----------



## Toolpusher69 (24. Februar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Hi rigger, ist dir eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen, dass ca. 90% deiner Komentare Absagen sind. Schreib doch einfach mal nur dann, wenn du kommst.
> Ansonsten herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Dauerkarte. Wie lange bleibst du in St. Pauli?
> Sehen wir dich vor pds noch mal?
> Viel Spaß Samstag auf Paula, hoffentlich kommt dir nichts da zwischen.
> Ich werde mit MN die Federwege ausnutzen.



Ich habe Rigger auch schon des öfteren gefragt bezüglich fahren in Bentheim und Umgebung, oder ob ich ihn mitnehmen soll zum Teuto. Jedoch jedesmal, so scheint es, ist dann sein Server abgestürzt oder die Tastatur muß defekt gewesen sein. Ich habe nämlich nie eine Antwort bekommen . Vielleicht sollte ich ihn mal mit Wurst und Bier in mein Auto locken....... . Ich muß am Wochenende endlich wieder arbeiten, werde also bei einigermaßen Wetter hier ne Runde rumkacheln. Gruß T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2011)

jemand interesse am mittwoch gegen 14:00 uhr auf den hometrails (15 min von ibb) vom chrisxrossi ein paar runden zu drehen?
sollen sehr geil sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2011)

wäre ne option, obwohl der jojo mit den jojomountains auch schon lockt.....


----------



## Toolpusher69 (24. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jemand interesse am mittwoch gegen 14:00 uhr auf den hometrails (15 min von ibb) vom chrisxrossi ein paar runden zu drehen?
> sollen sehr geil sein.



Vor oder hinter ibb, von mir aus gesehen ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2011)

süd-westlich von osnabrück würde ich das nennen.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (24. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> süd-westlich von osnabrück würde ich das nennen.



Die sogenannten Hüggels, oder so ähnlich ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2011)

keine ahnung wie sich die gegend nennt


----------



## Toolpusher69 (24. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie sich die gegend nennt



Na egal, wäre nicht schlecht. Werde mich noch mal bei Dir melden bezüglich Mittwoch. Sollte eigentlich klappen. CU T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (25. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wäre ne option, obwohl der jojo mit den jojomountains auch schon lockt.....



die laufen nicht weg, ich pass auf die auf


----------



## rigger (25. Februar 2011)

Die Dauerkarte ist leider nur für das eine Spiel morgen gg Hannover da mein Kumpel keine Zeit hat bin ich eingesprungen. Vormittags hin und nach dem Spiel wieder weg, die jungs vom Fanclub hier haben sich zusammen nen Bulli gekauft mit dem die da immer hinfahren. 

Und auf St. Pauli ist doch eintritt frei, oder hat sich da was geändert?  

@Diddie mich stört das selber das ich nicht so viel mit euch fahren kann, ist ja immer sehr Spassig bei/mit euch. Ich verstehe aber was du meinst.


----------



## FreeGollum (25. Februar 2011)

Für alle die vorm Rechner hocken aber was gucken wollen:

EVASION neuer 20min Film:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Evasion-Film-2011.html


----------



## M.N. (25. Februar 2011)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> Für alle die vorm Rechner hocken aber was gucken wollen:
> 
> EVASION neuer 20min Film:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Evasion-Film-2011.html


 

Sehr gute Unterhaltung, der Part von  Julien Camellini...


----------



## rigger (25. Februar 2011)

Jo gefällt mir auch.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2011)

die jung's bewegen ihre 17-20 kg böcke wie leichtgewichtige 7-10kg carbonflundern...einfach schön zuzuschauen....


----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2011)

wie macht sich die neue kurbel diddie????


----------



## diddie40 (25. Februar 2011)

bin sehr zu frieden


----------



## rigger (25. Februar 2011)

Was hat der diddie denn für ne kurbel bekommen, ich brauch vielleicht ne neue, die die gewinde für die Pedale sind ein wenig krum...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (25. Februar 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Was hat der diddie denn für ne kurbel bekommen, ich brauch vielleicht ne neue, die die gewinde für die Pedale sind ein wenig krum...



Wie, die Gewinde sind krumm ? Du meinst ausgeschlagen, oder sind die Gewinde der Pedale krumm ? Ich kann mir höchstens vorstellen das Deine Lager vom Tretlager ausgeschlagen sind, ansonsten müßte ja die ganze Kurbel krumm sein . Gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2011)

der rigger hat so viel "punch" in den beinen das er die stärksten kurbeln krumm tritt....


----------



## rigger (25. Februar 2011)

Ist nur minimal, sind halt alugewinde ohne stahlinserts, da kann das bei meinem Fliegengewicht schon mal passieren. Im moment geht das ja noch


----------



## Ibbiker (25. Februar 2011)

moin rigger man,
du brauchst nicht vielleicht ne neue kurbel, nein du brauchst ganz bestimmt ne neu kurbel. 
und was soll ich dir sagen, so gaaanz zufällig hab ich genau die richtige kurbel für dich. das ding, das kubelt dich die berge rauf, du denkst nur noch - boooohh man wat issn dat für ne kurbel. dat geht noch schneller rauf auf'n berg als der ibbiker den runter fahren kann.
also rigger nicht 366 tage überlegen, nein der frühe vogel fängt den wurm. hab ich auf'n kurbelvertriebsseminar gelernt.
grüße an alle kurbeln, schiebkarren und stockenten





rigger schrieb:


> Was hat der diddie denn für ne kurbel bekommen, ich brauch vielleicht ne neue, die die gewinde für die Pedale sind ein wenig krum...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2011)

neiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!!!!!!
ich dreh am laufrad,wat ne kurbel.
die will ich haben.
der rigger hat bei sich zu hause doch gar keine berge.
wat ne kurbel
wat isn dat für ne kurbel?
zeige dir dafür den copy and paste trick


----------



## Toolpusher69 (25. Februar 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Ist nur minimal, sind halt alugewinde ohne stahlinserts, da kann das bei meinem Fliegengewicht schon mal passieren. Im moment geht das ja noch



Bevor jetzt alle weiter am Rad, äh an der Kurbel drehen  , Rigger es sind mit Sicherheit deine Gewindpins an den oder der Pedale krumm ( die du in die Kurbel schraubst ) und nicht fälschlicherweise die Kurbel. Ansonsten, Respekt vor deinen Terminatorbeinen . Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (25. Februar 2011)

@ Rigger, nicht flüchten ! Upps, nanu ! Weg isser, tja ich wollte dir nur sagen, dass das Angebot vom Ibbiker ( Truvativ Holzfäller 24/36 ) nicht schlecht ist. Netten Bash und ne schaltbare Kefü dazu, dann kannst erst mal treten bis der Arzt kommt. Gruß T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2011)

mist,
zu spät,
wahrscheinlich ist er schon über alle berge mit dem ding,ist ja auch kein ding mehr.
wat ne kurbel dat doch war


----------



## Totoxl (25. Februar 2011)

Mittwoch in OS, ich könnte auch wohl, aber nicht ganz so zeitig.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2011)

dh fr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2011)

oh man,sorry ,der bike entzug,gut das wochenende ist.
 
das heißt früher?

da war sowieso alles besser


----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2011)

ich glaub da haste wohl was falsch verkurbelt...nich so zeitig heiß glaub ich eher später.....

bin wohl dabei am mittwoch....


----------



## Ibbiker (25. Februar 2011)

nix da tb, du brauchst so was nicht. 
@rigger - glaub nicht watt die dir alles erzählen, ich sag dir deine kurbel ist hin und meine ist ausserdem eine richtige truvatiholzfellerweinköniginnenkurbel - nur solange vorat reicht.
grüsse vom kurbelvertriebsseminar


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2011)

verkurbelt noch mal,bin schon total bekurbelt,daß mit der kurbel hat mich echt angekurbelt.
später,natürlich später,wie spät?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2011)

Ibbiker schrieb:


> grüsse vom kurbelvertriebsseminar



da gehst du hin?das bringt doch nichts.da mußte dir echt einen doofen suchen der darauf reinfällt.
hast du die kurbel noch?also die ,die so geil den berg hoch kurbelt?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. Februar 2011)

was isn jetzt morgen Biken im Teuto oder nicht...kein Termin??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (25. Februar 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> was isn jetzt morgen Biken im Teuto oder nicht...kein Termin??



Ja genau, geht da was?


----------



## Ibbiker (25. Februar 2011)

ich galub ich ändere meine meinung - tb ich glaub du bist doch der richtige - kriegst gratis auch noch nen kurbellied dazu
ganz in weiß mit einem kurbelstrauß 
so sieht sie in meinen schönsten träumen aus 
ganz verkurbelt schaut sie drein und dann reichst du ihr ein bein
und so kurbelt sie mit dir die berge rauf


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> da gehst du hin?das bringt doch nichts.da mußte dir echt einen doofen suchen der darauf reinfällt.
> hast du die kurbel noch?also die ,die so geil den berg hoch kurbelt?


----------



## diddie40 (25. Februar 2011)

Wie kommt denn der Ibbiker an eine Holzfäller Kurbel in schneeweiß mit 24-36?
Kurbelst du nicht mit 39-53? In deinem Alter kannste doch noch nen Zahn zu legen.

Meine ist ne race face evolve in silber mit Shimano Stahlblätter 22-36.
Wenn noch einer einen netten Bash hat (aber nicht die 5cm 1kg Abteilung), vielleicht was filigranes mit Blümchen zum Frühling?


----------



## Ibbiker (25. Februar 2011)

hab ich doch gesagt, von sonner weinkönigin - die hätt ich auch viel lieber gehabt


diddie40 schrieb:


> Wie kommt denn der Ibbiker an eine Holzfäller Kurbel in schneeweiß mit 24-36?
> Kurbelst du nicht mit 39-53? In deinem Alter kannste doch noch nen Zahn zu legen.
> 
> Meine ist ne race face evolve in silber mit Shimano Stahlblätter 22-36.
> Wenn noch einer einen netten Bash hat (aber nicht die 5cm 1kg Abteilung), vielleicht was filigranes mit Blümchen zum Frühling?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2011)

wie abgemacht morgen 12:00 uhr am parkplatz.
der schlabberkette als gast soll sich aussuchen wie dick die jacke sein soll/muß.


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Februar 2011)

ist angekommen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2011)

die wahl viel auf fullface und die maskuline jacke.
ick freu mir


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wie abgemacht morgen 12:00 uhr am parkplatz.
> der schlabberkette als gast soll sich aussuchen wie dick die jacke sein soll/muß.



je dicker desto besser  ...als schutz vor dem möglichen regen


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2011)

es soll morgen im teuto 1° werden und trocken bleiben.so das wir jegliche feuchtigkeitsbildung als angstschweiß einstufen können
die dann entsprechend ins roadbook eingetragen wird.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2011)

der sonntag ist gerettet

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10992


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. Februar 2011)

Äh Teuto der 26. ist heute!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2011)

oh,dann wird das wohl nichts

fettes bike wetter im teuto,bis gleich


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Februar 2011)

Wie jetzt, ist das Wetter fett oder das Bike oder der Biker oder der Teuto


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> oh,dann wird das wohl nichts
> 
> fettes bike wetter im teuto,bis gleich



Yo, bis gleich


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2011)

alle wieder im körbchen,schönes ding,mit der entsprechenden kleidung fällt es einem nicht so schwer los zu lassen ,also den hebel mit der verzögerungsscheibe unten dran.
wenn der schlabberkette eine nachtschicht reinschmeißt gibt es vielleicht schon morgen die doku.
wenn das wetter morgen nicht zu schlecht sein sollte würde ich gern noch eine tour fahren,evtl. in iburg,so gegen 11:00 oder später,jemand interesse?


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2011)

sehr geile runde heute, und so schöne trails  NEID


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2011)

und das war erst eine seite vom berg,also ca. 50%,oder ne,sagen wir mal ungefähr die hälfte.


----------



## cannondude (26. Februar 2011)

Yo, ich bin morgen dabei. Ich kenne Bad Iburg nicht. Wenn es da genau so schöne Trails gibt wie bei uns, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2011)

der m.n. und der diddie kommen auch mit,um 9:30 soll die telefonkette starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2011)

du meinst so mit auto hin, dort fahren und mit auto wieder zurück


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> und das war erst eine seite vom berg,also ca. 50%,oder ne,sagen wir mal ungefähr die hälfte.



bin schon auf die andere hälfte gespannt. 
erste videosichtung ist erfolgt: sieht guuuuuut aus


----------



## rigger (26. Februar 2011)

Meldet euch morgen früh auch bitte bei mir. 

Gruß rigger


----------



## diddie40 (26. Februar 2011)

filthy trails hat sich heute echt gelohnt, von 10:00 bis 14:00 mit Sonne schön rumgesprungen, der MN natürlich höher und weiter als ich, hatten beide Spaß und im Auto auf dem Rückweg denselben Gedanken: wann und wo geht´s weiter?
Darum morgen Bad Iburg......
Weiß jemand noch, wie die Strasse heißt am Forsthaus?


----------



## diddie40 (26. Februar 2011)

Bin auf eure Doko gespannt.


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2011)

ich glaub die heißt "am forsthaus" wenn wetter gut bin ich auch dabei....

schön war's heute.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2011)

wie die straße heist weiß ich nicht,aber den weg kenne ich.


----------



## rigger (26. Februar 2011)

Wie der mn kann schon wieder fahren?


----------



## diddie40 (26. Februar 2011)

Die Adresse ist: Bardinghaushof 5
49124 Georgsmarienhütte
Wenn der MN zu mir kommt würde ich über Lengerich Natrup-Hagen fahren.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2011)

du hier rigger? dachte du bist bei pauli.

alles klar diddie,ich würde dann zum forsthaus kommen.


----------



## diddie40 (26. Februar 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wie der mn kann schon wieder fahren?


 
fahren? naja, das war noch nie seine Stärke, aber fliegen. Nochmals Glückwunsch MN zum roadgap, sah echt gut aus, alles richtig gemacht


----------



## diddie40 (26. Februar 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> du hier rigger? dachte du bist bei pauli.


 
Das dachte ich auch, zumal die *DAUER**karte* ja nur heute...
aber da war doch noch diese Party, dass hätte er sonst nicht mehr geschafft.
rigger, morgen dabei?


----------



## rigger (26. Februar 2011)

Ja war ich auch grottenkick! Bin grad auf der a1 unterwegs. Wenn ihr meine nummer braucht eben melden.


----------



## M.N. (26. Februar 2011)

das Bild vom Road Gap kommt noch per Mail.., stelle ich rein wenn es da ist. Was der Diddie geschrieben hat, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Wie immer sehr gut mit dir fahren zu gehen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2011)

wie fährt sich das stinky ? oder besser , wie sind die flugeigenschaften gegenüber dem canyon?


----------



## M.N. (26. Februar 2011)

Das Stinky ist super... ich bin auf den ersten DH gespannt, wir werden morgen sehen was so geht! Jetzt wo die Dämpfer richtig eingestellt sind ist es schön damit zu springen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (26. Februar 2011)

der Diddie war echt gut unterwgs!


----------



## cannondude (26. Februar 2011)

Ok, morgen G'hütte. Wollen wir uns um 10.00h treffen?


----------



## Totoxl (26. Februar 2011)

Möchte euch nicht den Spaß verderben, aber wen ich das richtig mit bekommen habe wurden in dem unteren Teil neue Bäume gepflanzt. Steht in der IG Teutobiker

Ich habe mal den Text kopiert
"N`abend zusammen, 

ich denke ich nutze mal den News-Fred um eine wichtige Sache publik zu machen. Wir waren mit drei Leuten wie einige andere auch bei dem guten Wetter heute rund um den Dörenberg unterwegs. Auf der "Falschen Null" unterhalb des alten Roadgaps sind in den letzten Tagen Setzlinge eingesäht worden. Am Dienstag dieser Woche hatte ich das beim Hochschieben schon gesehen, wie an der Schnur gezogen waren im Abstand von ca. 1m Buchen etc... auch über den Weg der nach dem Gap durch die abgeforstete Fläche führt gezogen. Heute mussten wir mit Schrecken feststellen das alle Setzlinge direkt auf dem Trail mutwillig entfernt worden waren.
Wir sind heute dann mit dem Förster der dort mit ein paar Leute am arbeiten war ins Gespräch gekommen, er war sehr erzürnt über die Tatsache das einige Wenige die nicht mal von 12 bis mittag mitdenken können die frischen Setzlinge rausgerissen hatte. 
Es kann doch nicht sein das sich viele Leute um irgendwelche Lösungen bemühen, die andere dann durch Leichtsinn torpedieren. 
Ansage vom Förster war ganz klar das Neuanpflanzungen weder betreten noch befahren werden dürfen. Wir haben dem Förster versucht zu erklären das diese Handlungen nicht von allen Bikern im Wald passieren, weiterhin wollen wir weitertragen das spätestens beim alten Roadgap eine andere Route, nicht durch die frische Schonung gewählt, werden muss. Bitte tragt das in Euren Bikerkreisen weiter. So genug Text für einen Samstag abend! Das musste aber erst noch geschrieben werden. Vielleicht könnt ihr Eure Gedanken dazu ja mal kund tun. 

Gruss

Felix"


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2011)

wann, wo, wer und warum überhaupt geht es morgen los??????


----------



## diddie40 (26. Februar 2011)

totoxl, habe ich auch gelesen, gibt aber wohl schon wieder ne andere Möglichkeit, außerdem betrifft das nur die Abfahrt zum Forsthaus und nicht den ZickZack-weg etc.

enduro, bis jetzt ist lediglich klar morgen früh sich eben kurz zu schließen wegen Wetter und so.


----------



## M.N. (26. Februar 2011)

... es gibt auch die Möglichkeit nach Hagen am T.B.W zu fahren ...


----------



## diddie40 (26. Februar 2011)

MN, schon gesehen, da geht noch was.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11951


----------



## Totoxl (26. Februar 2011)

gibt es eine groben Zeitplan? evtl. schaffe ich es auch noch


----------



## M.N. (26. Februar 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> MN, schon gesehen, da geht noch was.
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11951


 

...ich hoffe wir schaffen es schnell wieder zu den Filthy´s...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. Februar 2011)

Haben die jetzt bei nden Filthys alle tables der mittleren Line entfernt?
Die fotos sind schon mal super! 

Wann woll ihr euch denn jetzt treffen und wo, da in GMH am Forsthaus?
Am besten morgen früh eben durchbimmeln und dann kann ich genaueres sagen, bin heute noch ganz heile aus der sache in pauli rausgekommen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2011)

könnte heute was werden,bislang hat es in ibbtown nicht geregnet.
ab 9:30 telefone bereithalten.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2011)

11:30 am forsthaus


----------



## enduro pro (27. Februar 2011)

ich bin raus heute, großes mutter / schwiegermutter kuchenessen bei uns  

da kann ich leider nicht kneifen hat meine frau mir mit strafe gedroht 
hab zwar gesagt, "strafe, gern, bißchen schläge??? "  fand sie nicht so gut 

viel spaß euch und vielleicht mittwoch?????????


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2011)

wenn du auf knelle stehst dann quatsch doch mal den fb  an


----------



## enduro pro (27. Februar 2011)

ne, las mal lieber, der hat zu dicke arme, der haut dann so doll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. Februar 2011)

Ok bin dann um  halb am Forsthaus.


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. Februar 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ne, las mal lieber, der hat zu dicke arme, der haut dann so doll


Da mach dir mal keine Gedanken Enduro, ich schlage keine kleineren Menschen, aber halt einen gibt es da doch!!!Namen muß ich nicht sagen ihr wißt alle wer es ist Aber ich und mein Psychiater arbeiten daran hat zwar schon den ganzen Winter gedauert, bin aber auf den richtigen Weg


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Aber ich und mein Psychiater arbeiten daran hat zwar schon den ganzen Winter gedauert, bin aber auf den richtigen Weg



schön das du endlich profesionelle hilfe in anspruch nimmst fb.
aber ob der dr. hannibal lecter der richtige ist ?
mmäääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PitchER (27. Februar 2011)

hab gerad mal schnell eben meine Handyfilmchen von heute zusammengeschnitten.... also, hier die szenen vom "hüpfen".

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11987

beste!


----------



## rigger (27. Februar 2011)

So auch hier mal meine Videoschnipsel vom Handy.


Es sind nicht alle Vids, die nicht so toll waren hab ich rausgelassen, kann ich bei bedarf auch noch mal zusammenschneiden komplett mit den anderen.

War Lustig heute mir wars mit dem HT nur etwas zu rutschig.


----------



## Totoxl (27. Februar 2011)

Danke euch beiden.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Februar 2011)

wer ist dieser pfeilschnelle auf dem downhill?
der fährt den bestimmt öfters runter...

und:
ist m.n. heil geblieben? - der sturz sah erstmal nicht wirklich gefährlich aus...



ich im übrigen bete derzeit täglich drei mal
vielleicht bekomme ich dadurch bald mein fahrrad zurück
und dann würde ich gerne auch mal wieder radfahren wollen
und würde dann höflich fragen, ob ihr am mittwoch fahrt und
ob ich auch mitfahren darf, aber ich kann hier erst um 14uhr 15
ins auto steigen, vielleicht nehmt ihr signalraketen mit,
damit ich euch finde


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2011)

jau fein gemacht ihr beiden,die filmchen bringen ein bißchen was rüber.
wenn der cannondude das ding gestanden hätte, stände das video des monats schon fest.
trotzdem ,unser teuto ist schöner.


----------



## J-L (27. Februar 2011)

Der Kona Coilair Fahrer, ich vergess immer Namen fährt bombe! Sehr cool! Weiter so


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2011)

die beiden schnellen jungs sind der j-l und ein kollege von ihm.
auch wenn der ein oder andere von uns nicht langsam war,keine chance gegen die zwei.
du meinst den cannondude j-l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-L (27. Februar 2011)

Ja genau  
Danke für das Lob, aber cannondude fährt mit dem coilair so schnell wie ich mit meinem da runter, also  ! Respekt! Und mit dem manual hat er zwei fans bekommen! 

Obwohl ihr alle gut unterwegs seit!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2011)

der war echt fix,aber ganz so schnell wie ihr war er dann doch nicht,du weißt ja warum.
aber den wheelie macht ihm so schnell keiner nach

@jojo
du darfst,gerne sogar,leuchtraketen würden gehen,ein handy(wenn auch gehasst) aber auch.


----------



## cannondude (27. Februar 2011)

Cool war es heute. Hat richtig spass gemacht. Jetzt weiss ich auch was ein Manual ist


----------



## rigger (27. Februar 2011)

Ja der dude hats drauf!


----------



## Duddel__ (28. Februar 2011)

HI Leuts,

komme aus Oldenburg und wollte mit ein paar Kumpels nach OS, 
wir haben geplant mit dem ZUg zu fahren, 
könnt ihr uns sagen/verraten wo ein paar trails sind?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. Februar 2011)

meine neuen Bremsen


----------



## rigger (28. Februar 2011)

@duddel ich würde sagen mal in ibbenbüren aussteigen und sich mit ein paar leuten hier aus ibbtown treffen und trails  zeigen lassen.

@MS Ghostrider  !!!


----------



## Duddel__ (28. Februar 2011)

HI,
wie siehts denn mit Hasberg richtung süden aus?


----------



## Duddel__ (28. Februar 2011)

HI,
werden um ca. 9:45 am Bahnhof in Ibbenbüren sein 
also wenn jemand bock hat uns ein bissl rumzuführen, bitte melden!
, sind auch keine Anfänger und risikobereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGollum (1. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> meine neuen Bremsen



Also doch in grün!!?? Du hattest doch was von rot erzählt...aber so natürlich noch geiler!!


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2011)

Duddel schrieb:


> HI,
> werden um ca. 9:45 am Bahnhof in Ibbenbüren sein
> also wenn jemand bock hat uns ein bissl rumzuführen, bitte melden!



duddel,
das war jetzt wohl ein bißchen kurzfristig,
vielleicht hat sich einer bei euch über pn gemeldet,
aber wenn ihr doch alleine im teuto unterwegs ward,
werdet ihr erstmal nicht so viele gute wege gefunden haben...
das beste ist, ihr schließt euch mal an einem we an

(aber man weiß ja nie: vielleicht hat euch ja heute der diddie 
herumgeführt - schließlich zeltet der im wald.
oh backe diddie, dann hast du möglicherweise
keine elektrische zahnbürste??) 

vielleicht aber auch doch. die gibt es ja batteriebetrieben.
dann wäre ja alles gut



wie es aussieht, hab ich auch am mittwoch noch kein rad,
so langsam kann ich unter der dusche nicht mehr viel von meinen
füßen sehen, wenn ich von oben draufguck. 
wird wieder zeit für bewegung...


----------



## diddie40 (1. März 2011)

neue Zahnbürste ist bestellt, limitierte Auflage in rot oder vielleicht auch in grün
duddel mir ist nicht klar an welchem Tag ihr kommt.
ich mach mal gleich ne kleine Tour durch den Teuto sonst bekomme ich noch das gleiche Problem wie jojo beim Duschen


----------



## scott-bussi (1. März 2011)

@ MSGhostrider77


Viel besser als die rote! 


PS:Bin heute bei deinem doc. Daumen drücken.


----------



## scott-bussi (1. März 2011)

@ MSghostrider77

ich seh´s ja jetzt erst! Die haben dich beschissen! Was willst Du mit einer Bremse, die nur einen Griff aber 3 Sättel hat???
Und nur eine Scheibe???


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. März 2011)

Viel glück beim Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duddel__ (1. März 2011)

oh, hab ich glatt vergessn.  sind am samstag um 9:45 am Bahnhof


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2011)

bahnhof ibbenbüren oder wo wollt ihr hin????
wenn ihr nach ibbenbüren wollt kommt bestimmt jehmand mit euch ne runde fahren...


TB, meld dich mal bei mir wegen morgen in osna fahren......


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> meine neuen Bremsen




bremse?
ich hätte auf ein ersatzteil vom raumschiff enterprise getippt.
schick 

beam me up scotty


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2011)

das ist ja vielleicht ein 
chaoshaufen hier
alles total durcheinander
kein wunder, dass der 
fb sich hier nicht mehr einklinkt,
kriegt man ja einen an der waffel

und die ersatzteile für die enterprise fnde ich auch super
endlich mal farbe dran!

scott bussi
was sacht der doc?
ich geb übrigens meinen doktor auch ab
braucht den jemand?


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2011)

genau,
kaum ist der verteidigungsminister weg da ist die preußische disziplin dahin.
noch ist zeit für eine stubenreinigung,der fb ist noch im winterschlaf.

ach jojo ,
ich habe interesse an dem doktor den du inseriert hast.
bitte ein paar eckdaten wie alter ,promotion,preisvorstellung.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. März 2011)

Samstag kein dicke Jacken Termin????
Hab mein Bike Fit....wer hat intersse an Bergisches Land mit Schlabberkette???


----------



## Duddel__ (1. März 2011)

HI,
@MSGhostrider77 :weiss nicht ob das ne frage an die hier Einheimischen war,
aber da ich und mein Kumpel jemanden suchen bei dem wir mitfahren können wäre es toll, wenn man sich trefen könnte?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. März 2011)

wo willste den fahren?? in Ibbenbüren??


----------



## Duddel__ (1. März 2011)

ja, so die richtung


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Samstag kein dicke Jacken Termin????
> Hab mein Bike Fit....wer hat intersse an Bergisches Land mit Schlabberkette???



ich ich
hab doch die filmchen gesehen und gedacht:
mann das sieht aber toll aus,
da willste auch mal hin!

aber ihr fahrt bestimmt schon vormittags,
wenn ich noch arbeite - käse

hab mir aber heute ein trampolin mitbringen lassen
soll gut gegen fiese gedanken sein
das fängt einen wieder auf

@tb
der doktor ist original!
aber über den preis werden wir uns schon einig.
als wir damals im harz waren, hast du doch harzer roller gekauft.
also, wenn du den noch hättesst...
dann wär die sache geritzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2011)

es sagt auch keiner was,der schlabberkette hat den video fertig
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11996
man war das geil

so ein mist jojo,
den harzer roller habe ich gestern aufgegessen,ich habe keinen kühlschrank und dachte mir das er so langsam mal gegessen werden muß.
so ein mist


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Samstag kein dicke Jacken Termin????
> Hab mein Bike Fit....wer hat intersse an Bergisches Land mit Schlabberkette???



ich,aber leider kein auto am start.
wenn mich jemand mitnehmen kann bin ich dabei.


----------



## rigger (1. März 2011)

@jojo ich hätte Sa nachmittag wohl Bock! So um drei? Wie schauts aus bei dir, wir können uns ja an Schlabberkettes Vid orientieren, auf so ne Tour hätte ich Bock!


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @jojo ich hätte Sa nachmittag wohl Bock! So um drei?



samstagsnachmittags gehört der jojo dem rasenmäher,
der dachrinne, dem straßenbesen und der kettensäge.

nur wenn besonderes ansteht, mach ich von dieser regel eine ausnahme!
und diese teutostrecken werden ja regelmäßig sonntags befahren.
das ist ja nicht so was besonderes. das mach ich ja vor dem frühstück.
belgien, winterberg, willingen, harz, bergisches land und so, das wären so ausnahmen 
und demnächst mal die neue 4x-strecke in gelsenkirchen.

samstags nie
sonntags 

manchmal
tolle wurst


----------



## rigger (2. März 2011)

Schade...

Hat sonst einer Samstag Nachmittag lust?


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2011)

jojo, was macht dein bike????


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2011)

hi enduro
das habe ich am 31.02. geschrieben,
da war das rad schon kaputt:



jojo2 schrieb:


> ich bin da realist:
> ich geb mir gerne immer etwas mehr zeit.
> außerdem muss ich noch regeln, ob ich den komplettrahmen oder nur den hinterbau
> bekomme/nehme.



ich bin immer noch realist
ein immer dicker werdender realist


enduro
ich kann dir nicht sagen, wann mein
rad zurück kommt.
ich bin ein sehr trauriger realist geworden

viel spass heute
heul


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2011)

ach toto, hab eben noch was vergessen....danke für deine nette begleitung, hat spaß gemacht.... 

und denk mal bei gelegenheit an die jacke deiner frau


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2011)

hier mein wahrscheinlich erster ernst gemeinter beitrag,vielleicht auch der zweite und dann sofort eine frage.
ich möchte mir die five ten impact 2 high (was ein name für einen blöden schuh) kaufen.
mir wurde erzählt das 115 euronen dafür zu viel ist.
die adressen die ich so kenne wollen sich aber nicht für weniger davon trennen.
hat jemand zufällig eine ahnung wo es die teile mit dem hammer namen in größe 44 für schmalleres geld gibt?mir wurde was von 90 euro geflüstert.
farbe ist egal,hauptsache schwarz.
sollte ein gültiger kaufvertrag zustande kommen gibt es einen vermittlungsbonus von 1 hefeweizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (2. März 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/produkt/09a6c4f6cbec666b43fa0b0d3609f97b/Five Ten High Impact 2 Schuhe.html


----------



## scott-bussi (2. März 2011)

http://www.followmestore.de/Bike/Bikeschuhe/MTB-Schuhe/Impact-2-High-2010.html?refID=003


----------



## rigger (2. März 2011)

Ja scotty aber nur in Kindergrößen.

Five Tens will ich auch noch haben. Die Minaar find ich nicht schlecht, wegen spd möglichkeit, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher...


----------



## Totoxl (2. März 2011)

Scheibe andere wahren schneller, aber meine sind noch einen Tick günstiger 
Sorry nicht für unter Hundert, aber schon mal ein wenig unter 115.- und Versandkosten Frei.
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php?products_id=153778
Also sind wir bei 2,5 Weizen???


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2011)

bei hibike hatte ich geschaut,gilt nur für größe 37 und 37,5
bei followme kosten die dinger auch 115 incl. versand


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2011)

bilder aus gelsenkirchen
eröffnung ist irgendwann im frührjahr
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8072879&postcount=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2011)

beim bikestore bist du auch bei 114 und das zeug kommt aus dem ösiland.bei go cycles 115 und du kannst den jungs die dinger auf den ladentisch legen wenn sie frühzeitig den geist aufgeben.


----------



## Totoxl (2. März 2011)

Ok, dann geht das weizen an dich selber. Dann muss ich auch nicht alleine trinken


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2011)

schaut erst mal eure pn`s nach,vielleicht reicht dann das hefe für uns alle einen ganzen tag lang.

du jojo,
mag gut sein das diese 4x strecken fahrtechnik trainieren und spaß machen.
ein bißchen (vielleicht sogar mehr) haben sie aber was von ,gibt es das?,retortenbiken.
erinnert mich auch ein bißchen an die a 44 oder sogar die b 70.


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2011)

na klar, 
aber die 4x-strecke und der contitrack in winterberg, 
die freeridestrecke in willingen
und all diese sachen
sind auch nicht gerade 
felsenmeere
und machen trotzdem einen heidenspaß zwischendurch mal
(und da in gelsenkirchen is alles drin, alles dran,
wenn man´s kann)
und wettrennenfahren find ich immer klasse


----------



## rigger (2. März 2011)

Hinfahren würde ich gerne mal, ist ja nur ne stunde von mir...

Ach ja den hab ich gestern bestellt...





 allerdings in Weiß. 9-sitzer!


----------



## FRKing (3. März 2011)

in Gelsenkirchen wär ich aufjedenfall gerne dabei.


----------



## cannondude (3. März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Rigger. Dann haben wir ab jetzt immer ein Fahrer . Die Saison kann losgehen!


----------



## jojo2 (3. März 2011)

rigger?
der nie zeit hat,
oder rechts und links eine frau im arm
während er auf seinem 250mm downhiller sitzt??

nimm besser mich als fahrer!
ich trinke nicht und habe keine frauengeschichten


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nimm besser mich als fahrer!
> ich trinke nicht, habe keine frauengeschichten, kein fahrrad
> 
> och bitte lass mich



was machst du denn den ganzen tag/nacht??


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2011)

es wird schon wieder ernst,
in der nächsten woche wird pds gebucht.
bitte kurze pn an mich für eine 100% zusage,in der woche darauf wird dann eine anzahlung fällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGollum (3. März 2011)

kleiner Zeitvertreib....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20601448"]A Hill in Spain[/ame]


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. März 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11424

eintragen leute...der teutonen Biker is ja zu Faul


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2011)

ich dachte es geht ins bergische,darum kein termin.
aber so kann ich mich auch mal irgendwo anmelden und meckern .


----------



## Ibbiker (3. März 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Schade...
> 
> Hat sonst einer Samstag Nachmittag lust?


 
Also im Moment sieht's bei mir ganz gut aus. Liegt so'n bischen am Wetter. Wenn dann starte ich um 13:30, da ich spätesten um 16:30 zurück sein muß, Eventl ne kleine Runde nach Bad Iburg mit diversen Singletrail.


----------



## diddie40 (3. März 2011)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> kleiner Zeitvertreib....


 #
tolles vid, kannst ruhig öfters solche links verlinken


----------



## FreeGollum (3. März 2011)

och du...wenn ich schönes finde will ich Euch das nicht vorenthalten!


----------



## FreeGollum (3. März 2011)

naja einen hab' ich noch...jetzt ist aber auch Schluß für heute! 

http://video.mpora.com/watch/54rZJeV9j/hd/


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2011)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> kleiner Zeitvertreib....



oh verdammt
kann radfahren klasse aussehen


----------



## Duddel__ (4. März 2011)

HI, 
melde mich nochmal.

ich wollt nur nochmal fragen wo man ungefähr hinfahren muss um nen Trail zu finden?
haben geplant vom HBF Ibbenbüren richtung Süden die Münsterstrasse runter zu fahren und dann ind den Wald, kann mir also jemand sagen weöche höhe ein Traiil liegt oder wo man fahren könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (4. März 2011)

wenn du den herrmansweg richtung almhütte fährst wirst du schon was finden.....


----------



## Totoxl (4. März 2011)

Von da aus gehen links und rechts jede Menge interessante Trails runter. Da es ja keine Straßenschilder gibt ist es auch etwas schwer zu erklären


----------



## rigger (4. März 2011)

Wenn morgen um drei keiner lust hat drehe ich hier bei mir ne runde und schau mal was sich für neue Trails auftun lassen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. März 2011)

fahr mit uns mit..,.Rigger


----------



## rigger (4. März 2011)

Ich kann frühestens um drei, um twölf hab ich den laden noch auf.


----------



## diddie40 (4. März 2011)

Bin Morgen um 12:00 auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2011)

was soll ich nur anziehen?
der   schlabberkette ist auch dabei.

dicke jacke?dünne jacke?
netten helm mit blick auf mein nettes gesicht?oder den bösen helm mit dem  ich richtig böse aussehe?
ich bringe mal zur *sicherheit* alles mit.
was soll ich nur anziehen?


----------



## rigger (5. März 2011)

Schade ich wär gerne dabei gewesen...


----------



## schlabberkette (5. März 2011)

super Runde heut 
...nur haben wir jetzt die zwei Kisten Bier im Wald vergessen, die ghostrider als tourguide dort versteckt haben soll, nach aussage von ricobra...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2011)

jau,
schönes ding,war ne recht lockere truppe,da taten mir die verbissenen jungs in ihren strumpfhosen fast (nur fast) ein bißchen leid.
ich glaube ich fahre gleich noch mal los zum beercoaching.
denn leuten auf den trails im bergischen und den shores in belgien viel spaß und glück.


----------



## diddie40 (5. März 2011)

hat mir echt Spaß gemacht heute, nun beim Weizen und nem dicken Kasslerbraten geht´s mir richtig gut. Mal schaun wie es morgen in Belgien wird


----------



## rigger (5. März 2011)

Schlabberkette ich hoffe du hast wieder gefilmt?


----------



## schlabberkette (5. März 2011)

jepp, und ghostrider 



rigger schrieb:


> Schlabberkette ich hoffe du hast wieder gefilmt?


----------



## scott-bussi (6. März 2011)

Gibt´s schon bewegte Bilder im Netz? Ich habe ja sonst nichts
Und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. März 2011)

so habe fertig!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2011)

hast dich mächtig ins zeug gelegt ghostrider.
ich durfte als erster das meisterwerk bewundern.

hasta la vista,,,,,,,,,,baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (6. März 2011)

Sieht wieder mal sehr gut aus 
Wo ist den der Sprung? Den kenne ich ja gar nicht


----------



## FreeGollum (6. März 2011)

geiles vid! gruß an die schlabberkette und den ...ich glaube cannondude? Haben Euch heute ja kurz angetroffen! War ein geiler Ritt! Allerdings hatten wir auch eine Begegnung der dritten Art...oha!  ich sag nur der Fahrrad Helmig...AU BACKE!


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2011)

yeah ghostrider!
da brauch ich mein vid ja gar nicht online stellen! sind ein paar sehr geile Einstellungen dabei 

@scott-bussie
gute besserung, schnell wieder gesund werden


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2011)

ich grüße einfach mal zurück 



FreeGollum schrieb:


> geiles vid! gruß an die schlabberkette und den ...ich glaube cannondude? Haben Euch heute ja kurz angetroffen! War ein geiler Ritt! Allerdings hatten wir auch eine Begegnung der dritten Art...oha!  ich sag nur der Fahrrad Helmig...AU BACKE!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (6. März 2011)

Ich habe heute die Rigger-Hometrails ( Teuto-Light ) unsicher gemacht und muß sagen, hat richtig Spass gemacht. Franzosenschlucht etc. viele Steine und Wurzeln, nette Passagen nur leider alle ein wenig kurz. Stellenweise noch sehr nasser, schwerer Boden oder durchgepflügt von Treckerreifen. Im großen und ganzen aber wirklich super. Rigger, da wohn ich nun schon immer in der Grafschaft und Du sagst mir nicht das wir so geile kurze Trails bei uns haben ! Anstieg NWO-Ltg. ist auch nicht von Pappe, super Training heute. Werde das BB-Umfeld jetzt öfter besuchen, Teuto-Trainingvorbereitungsrunde . 
Ich hoffe Du und die Anderen hattet viel Spass in Belgien. Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (6. März 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Sieht wieder mal sehr gut aus
> Wo ist den der Sprung? Den kenne ich ja gar nicht



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, top . Gruß T69


----------



## scott-bussi (6. März 2011)

@schlabberkette

Daaaaaanke!

Ich hoffe ich bin bald wieder dabei!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. März 2011)

@MSGhostrider77

Ich glaube an der Kamera-Befestigung mußt Du noch arbeiten.

Sorry, wir waren heute unterwegs und ich hatte mein Handy zu Hause vergessen. Melde mich die Woche.


----------



## rigger (6. März 2011)

Cooles Vid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (6. März 2011)

@ Freegollum: schöne Grüße zurück. Wen hattest Du heute noch so im Gepäck? Einer hatte auch ein Stinky. 

@ MSGhostrider77: super Video, besonders den Sprung!


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2011)

Soo,

ergänzend zu ghostriders vid :


----------



## rigger (6. März 2011)

@M.N. deine Vids kann ich leider nicht verwenden, da mein Kartenleser nicht funtioniert und meine vids sind von der Quali zum hochladen nicht geignet. Ich weiß nicht genau warum aber die von letzter woche waren ok nur diese sind sch***e! 

Das Kotzt mich im moment total an!!! 

Aber ansonsten wars ein schöner tag heute....


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2011)

@FreeGollum
oh mann, jetzt schnall ich dat erst.
ihr seid uns beiden (schlabberkette + mädel) ja entgegen gekommen und wir haben uns gegrüßt. Ich hab dich aber nicht erkannt! Du bist hinten gefahren, richtig!?


----------



## diddie40 (6. März 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @M.N. deine Vids kann ich leider nicht verwenden, da mein Kartenleser nicht funtioniert und meine vids sind von der Quali zum hochladen nicht geignet. Ich weiß nicht genau warum aber die von letzter woche waren ok nur diese sind sch***e!
> 
> Das Kotzt mich im moment total an!!!
> 
> Aber ansonsten wars ein schöner tag heute....


 Sitze hier an MN sein Hinterrad. 2cm Höhenschlag und mindestens ebensoviel Seitenschlag ist ja eigentlich nicht zu machen, aber ich geb alles, hab mich drauf gefreut das vid von heute als Belohnung zu genießen, schade, dass es nicht klappt. War ein herrlicher Tag mit euch.

Auch super videos von Samstag, danke


----------



## FreeGollum (6. März 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @FreeGollum
> oh mann, jetzt schnall ich dat erst.
> ihr seid uns beiden (schlabberkette + mädel) ja entgegen gekommen und wir haben uns gegrüßt. Ich hab dich aber nicht erkannt! Du bist hinten gefahren, richtig!?



yep! das waren wir! und ich hinten dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGollum (6. März 2011)

cannondude schrieb:


> @ Freegollum: schöne Grüße zurück. Wen hattest Du heute noch so im Gepäck? Einer hatte auch ein Stinky.
> 
> @ MSGhostrider77: super Video, besonders den Sprung!




...das war zum einen der Tobi (d- -b) mit dem Ghost, der Pelle888 mit dem Kona Stinky und der DanskerTeuto mit nem Spezi Pitch. Irgendwen kennt der Dansker auch hier...konnten allerdings noch nicht genau feststellen, wen ?!


----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2011)

MN, dein Hinterrad ist fertig. Bin gerade Probe gefahren. Allerdings kann bei dem Höhenschlag von einer gleichmäßigen Speichenspannung nicht mehr die Rede sein.
Ich würde sagen mal fahren und nachzentrieren, fahren und nachzentrieren...
oder neue Felge


----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

ich hab die dateien grad mal auf den lappie gezogen, das klappt zwar nur hat das bild kein 16:9 format mehr, sondern ist seitlich gestaucht... ka warum und die Quali ist auch nicht so berauschend...


----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2011)

mit meinem mediaconverter bekomme ich das wieder auf 16:9 (QUICKMEDIACONVERTER)


----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2011)

rigger, hab gerade über das ride gelesen, dass es knapp 68° Lenkwinkel hat, bei Rahmenhöhe 43cm 578mm Oberrohrlänge, Trelagerhöhe von 355mm bei einer 160mm Gabel.
Wenn dein Rahmen der 48ger ist, dürfte das Oberrohr für dich so lang sein, dass du einen kurzen Vorbau mit breitem Lenker verbauen kannst. Ich würde aber auf keinen Fall deine 140ger Gabel reinbauen. Schau mal nach einer 180ger Gabel, dass geht bei den Werten auf jeden Fall.


----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

@diddie hab ich auch gesehen, gefällt mir soweit schon mal gut der rahmen.


----------



## FreeGollum (7. März 2011)

Manche kommen auf Ideen....

Musik aus dem bike, aber schaut selbst:


[ame="http://vimeo.com/20667954"]sampled bike[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2011)

passend zum rosenmontag...alles "blau"


----------



## FreeGollum (7. März 2011)

sch§$%"!!! Das ist mal Porno!


----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2011)

rigger, hier mal die Teile, die du von mir haben kannst.
UMF Lenker "Do What You Want" 720mm 2 Zoll Höhe,
Fox Vanilla Dämpfer (200mm Einbaulänge)mit 57mm Hub und einstellbarer Zugstufe mit 550ger Feder.
Alternativ auch die Titanfeder, steht zwar nichts drauf, dürfte aber ähnlich hart sein. Dann habe ich noch den gleichen Dämpfer mit ProPedal. Bei dem müssten aber die Buchsen ausgetauscht werden, haben minimal Spiel. Aber zum probieren auf jeden Fall ok.
Wenn das ride aus 51mm Hub 153mm Federweg macht ist das ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:3. Würde dann bei 57mm Hub 171mm Federweg bedeuten. Mit ner 180ger Gabel wäre das ein top Fahrwerk.
Du kommst mit dem Tretlager dann natürlich so ca. 1cm höher, was aber bei einer originalen Tretlagerhöhe von 355mm kein Problem ist. Wenn du dann noch darauf achtest einen Steuersatz zu verbauen der unten nicht so hoch baut, ist alles im grünen Bereich. Wenn du Hilfe beim Aufbau brauchst, sag Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2011)

ne 200mm dämpfer mit 57 hub hätte ich auch noch, DHX 5 AIR, ne juicy 5 bremse, diverse sattelstützen in 30,9mm


----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

ok danke diddie! 

Ich hab da schon ne Gabel im Auge mal schauen. 
Oder hat hier von euch noch was mit 160 bis 180mm FW rumliegen? 

Der Steuersatz ist beim Ride glaube ich Semiintegriert, das müsste gehen.

@M.N. die Kategorie Abos im Bikemarkt kannst du nur direkt in der Kategorie abbestellen.


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2011)

ach ja, nen 1.5 auf 1 1/8 reduziersteuersatz Syncros in neu hab ich auch noch, wenn du ne gabel mit 1 1/8 in dein steuerrohr hauen möchtest.....


----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

Das ist ein normales 1 1/8 Steuerrohr, glaube ich zumindest. Da müsste sich der Herby ma zu äussern.


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. März 2011)

Moin
Melvin wat machste den alles kaputt wieder Laufrad hast doch eine stabile Compo, aber ich denke mal die Bikebranche hat noch nichts erfunden was Du nicht kaputt bekommst,nee, nee, nee!!!! Gleich mal im Anschluß eine Frage das mit der Felge dürfte normal doch nicht passieren immerhin haste ja 200mm Federweg bevor die Laufräder was abbekommen sind deine Federelement vielleicht nicht richtig eingestellt??
Rigger soll es jetzt wirklich wahr werden wovon du schon so lange redest, bin mal gespannt. Ride, sagt mir jetzt nichts welche Marke!!! Teile kann ich dir nicht anbieten ich warte auch mal ab bis dem Gerede Taten folgen, sorry mußte jetzt sein mach ich sonst auch nur beim TB aber den habe ich schon so lange nicht mehr gesehen, wat macht der bloß????
Jojo wie groß ist die wampe schon!!!


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2011)

wenn's das hai bei herbert ist dann hat es glaub ich nen 1.5 zoll steuerrohr....

da steht auch noch mein spezi enduro rahmen  den kannste auch kaufen


----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

Hat er gestern erzählt das der da steht, musst aufpassen das der nicht mit zum Flohmarkt kommt. Dat geht bei ihm leicht unter in der Menge.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. März 2011)

Sieht super aus!!

Aber was ist mit Deiner Tele-Stütze?


----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

In blau gibt es im moment noch keine glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (7. März 2011)

@ Enduro: Sehr schön das Rad! Fast zu schade zum Fahren....


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2011)

die x-fusio hilo wird die alltagsstütze für touren usw. die sixpack für pds und solche dinger, das möchte ich der verstellbaren nicht zumuten...nicht das sie das nicht könnte, doch wo man mit dem lift hoch fährt brauche ich keine verstellbare.....


----------



## herby-hancoc (7. März 2011)

HEI Rigger
RAHMEN IST 43 CM
STEUERSATZ 1,18 INTEGRIED IST DABEI
GABEL HÄTTE ICH AUCH NOCH LYRIK TWO STEEP
200 DÄMPFER GEHT AUCH
ALSO DU KANNST AUS DEN VOLLEN SCHÖPFEN
ACH JA HÄTTE DA NOCH SON SPEZI ENDURO RUMLIEGEN! IS HIER MAL LIEGENGEBLIEBEN MIT DÄMPFER UND BEULE! IST WOHL ER WAS FÜR DEN KLÜNGELKERL
MELDEN UND ABHOLEN !DANN HASTE BALD N RICHTIGES RAD


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2011)

kann er gern bei dir abholen, wenn er im gegenzug  600.- bei dir läßt 

sonst sieht das schlecht aus....


----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

Hey danke, die 43 rahmengrösse ist mir zu klein, bin mit dem ht schon an der untergrenze von der oberrohrlänge.

Danke herby für die schnelle rückmeldung.


----------



## FreeGollum (7. März 2011)

zum Feierabend eine Runden "gap'en" mit Fairclough
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Brendan-Fairclough-Teaser-3-Minute-Gaps.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (7. März 2011)

@rigger
43cm zu klein? Welche Schrittlänge hast du denn? Bergab lästige Räder werden in der Regel etwas kompakter gefahren. Wenn du bei deinem 48cm Rahmen die Stütze auf max. fährst kann ich dir das evtl. glauben, aber du bist doch eigentlich der kleine Typ Mensch, oder hab ich mich da so verguckt.


----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

Ich hab ne 84 sl und der rahmen von herby hat 571 als oberrohrlänge horiz. mir ist das zu klein.


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/354919/cat/45
 oder 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/354854/cat/45

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/353830/cat/45

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/352465/cat/45


----------



## Totoxl (7. März 2011)

Das 43 hat ein Oberrohr von 579mm. Ich fahre ein 604mm Oberrohr und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92cm. Ab und an muss man mal umdenken, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2011)

oder hier dein nächster feuchter traum 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/351215/cat/45


----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

Bin mir ja selber nicht sicher was ich mache.........


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/347970/cat/45

noch einer..... und alle incl. dämpfer und günszig und min 160mm hinten....und tourentauglich auch noch...was willst du mehr


----------



## scott-bussi (7. März 2011)

Hi Rigger, ich weiß zwar nicht genau worum es geht, aber mein Northshore hat eine Sitzrohrhöhe von ca. 48 cm und eine Oberrohrlänge von 58,5 cm. Ich bin aktuell ca. 1.90 groß. Sitzrohrhöhe ist etwas niedrig, da ich immer eine 400er Sattelstütze brauche. Oberrohrlänge ist für mich aber voll o.K.. Die kannst du immer noch mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau ausgleichen, falls es sein muß. Aber wenn ich überlege das wir fast alle mit Stummelvorbauten und kleinen Rahmen fahren ...


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2011)

heir ein schnapper um in die kona-gang aufgenommen zu werden...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/346578/cat/45


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2011)

noch ein schnapper......

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/352907/cat/76

man, wäre ich doch nur ein stück größer, dann hätte ich die volle auswahl beim rahmenkauf gehabt....wobei der canyon schön schön ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt nen Sitzwinkel von 73°, oberrohrlänge von 585 und den VRO auf 105 mm eingestellt, das passt mir so grade. Ich fahr lieber nen kürzeren vorbau, möchte aber auch nicht mit den Knien an den Lenker kommen wenn ich jetzt nen 740 dranbau, im moment hab ich nen 630er drauf.


----------



## FreeGollum (7. März 2011)

nimm ein NICOLAI Rigger..das Ufo ST ist doch der Wahnsinn oder!!??
oder dit hier, wa:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357432/cat/45

aus'm juten alten bahlin, wa...handjemacht alta, da kannste kiecken dit findest 'de nich so leicht im teuto nen zwetesmal, alta!  und dit jelb find ick persönlich total tschau, wa


----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

Ich möchte ja kein DH bike eher ein enduro oder all mountain wie das heute alles so heißt. 

Also eins womit ich hier im Teuto, bei mir spass haben kann und ab und zu mal in den Bikepark fahr. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau also.


----------



## Totoxl (7. März 2011)

Ahh, ein Alldurofrdh!!!
Nein, mal ernsthaft. Es ist ja nicht so, das so schwer ist, das für sich passende Rad zu finden. 
Meiner Meinung nach würde ich es so staffeln (Schulnoten):
<--  - 150mm Bike = 2 Touren/4 Bikepark
160 - 180mmBike = 3 Touren/3 Bikepark
180 - --> mmBike = 4 Touren/2 Bikepark

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, das Persönliche Interessen natürlich ein Wenig an den Schulnoten ändern können. Ich bin zb. kein Mörder Droper und mag es wenn ein Bike noch ein wenig verspielt ist. Deswegen bekommt ein 160-180mm Bike für mich im Park auch eine 3.


----------



## schlabberkette (7. März 2011)

vielleicht ist das Votec V.SX was für dich.
ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Geld du ausgeben kannst/willst

gibt es im votec-outlet für 1499
http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/bikeoutlet.html

Farbe red / white, Größe M, Testbike aus dem Votec-Shop, Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden
Ausstattung:
Gabel 	Marzocchi Bomber 55
Dämpfer 	DT Swiss XM 180
Laufradsatz 	Rodi Rims DH Disc
Reifen Continental Digga
Bremsen Magura Louise
Cockpit 	Vorbau: Truvativ Team, Lenker: Truvativ Team Risersar, Griffe: Clamp On
Sattel 	Selle Italia Q  Bik
Sattelstütze 	Votec Carbon
Schaltgruppe 	Shimano SLX
Umwerfer 	Shimano SLX




rigger schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja kein DH bike eher ein enduro oder all mountain wie das heute alles so heißt.
> 
> Also eins womit ich hier im Teuto, bei mir spass haben kann und ab und zu mal in den Bikepark fahr. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau also.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. März 2011)

kauf dir nen scratch rigger!!
180mm federweg,mit ein bisschen geld bringste das teil unter 16 Kilo
2 Fach Kettenblatt fertig
Dann haste deine Dingsbums legende ...Sau


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. März 2011)

hey schlabberkette son mist bietest du an....1 mal fahren Rahmenbruch!!
viertel Jahr kein Bike...und dann 200 Euro Service Zahlen....ähhm Nööö


----------



## scott-bussi (7. März 2011)

@rigger
ich habe mich geirrt, ich habe auch nur 43/44 cm Sattelrohr Höhe.


----------



## schlabberkette (7. März 2011)

ist aber ein geiler mist wenns fährt 

hab übrigens nix für´n service bezahlt!!

votec kann für den Rahmenbruch nix, ich krieg doch eh alles kaputt  ob dreck äh trek oder spezi, die halten bei mir bestimmt auch nicht länger... 



MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> hey schlabberkette son mist bietest du an....1 mal fahren Rahmenbruch!!
> viertel Jahr kein Bike...und dann 200 Euro Service Zahlen....ähhm Nööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGollum (7. März 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ist aber ein geiler mist wenns fährt
> 
> hab übrigens nix für´n service bezahlt!!
> 
> votec kann für den Rahmenbruch nix, ich krieg doch eh alles kaputt  ob dreck äh trek oder spezi, die halten bei mir bestimmt auch nicht länger...




versuch mal nen gambler...dit isn panzer! ,...aber teste das nicht mit meinem!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. März 2011)

stimmt Kette du kriegst alles kapoott!!!
God sei dank das du in einer anderen Klasse fährst aufm Gang Battel.sonst würde ich warscheinlich garnicht unten ankommen


----------



## Totoxl (7. März 2011)

Also Rigger um das Thema für mich mal zu beenden. Das wären meine beiden Favoriten:

Das Norco Six
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/342200/cat/76
oder das Commencal Meta 6 VIP 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/355582/cat/76


Junge soviel Beratung wie hier, bekommst in keinem Radladen


----------



## rigger (7. März 2011)

Erstmal danke für eure Tipps.   Ich mach mir erstmal so meine gedanken, ne dicke Gabel mit 160mm würde mir ja auch noch fehlen....


----------



## schlabberkette (7. März 2011)

yoahh, mache allet kapuuht 
die quali beim battle ist aber gemischt (alte säcke und küken)! kannste dir also aussuchen: druck im nacken vom oppa oder fliegende Votec-Teile von vorne  




MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> stimmt Kette du kriegst alles kapoott!!!
> God sei dank das du in einer anderen Klasse fährst aufm Gang Battel.sonst würde ich warscheinlich garnicht unten ankommen


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2011)

die geister die ich rief,
oder,
der fb hat sich für samstag eingetragen.
ok leute nicht wieder abmelden,daß kriegen wir irgendwie hin.
wenn doch nicht dann können wir  immer noch zum goldenen drop vom hockenden weib ansetzen.
seit wann ist der denn wieder raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGollum (8. März 2011)

weiß zwar nicht warum das gestern nacht nix geworden ist aber nu:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20408084"]Enduro auf französisch[/ame]


----------



## scott-bussi (8. März 2011)

Fährt der nicht sonst Spezialized???? (Siehe Freeride)


----------



## rigger (8. März 2011)

ne der fährt Lapierre, sein Bike stand in der MRM drin.


----------



## FreeGollum (8. März 2011)

...siehe Freeride!  (aktuelle)


----------



## scott-bussi (8. März 2011)

stimmt, jetzt sehe ich´s auch


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2011)

jo toto, da stuimm ich mit dir überein, wobei bei mir noch das 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/354854/cat/45 

und wenn er schon immer von nem nicolai geträumt hat

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/351215/cat/45


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2011)

hey TB, mußte mich für samstag wieder austragen, hab mich im tag geirrt, hat nix mit FB zu tun...


----------



## rigger (8. März 2011)

Wenn ich soviel Geld hätte wäre das alles kein Problem...


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2011)

dann nimm mal lieber deine nicolai signatur raus  da wirst du dann nie hin kommen wenn du nicht ein wenig geld investierst... oder das vorhandene geld für die falschen sachen raushaust......


----------



## FreeGollum (8. März 2011)

...wurde denn schon eine Preisvorstellung genannt!?!? Es gibt doch sooooo viele geile Rahmen im Bikemarkt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2011)

japp, die gibt es...und er hat nicht mal das problem einen in seiner größe nicht zu bekommen


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2011)

hey toto....schau mal....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357392/cat/18


----------



## Der Cherusker (8. März 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Ja mein Nicolai AM wird schon noch kommen...


Ein Man ein Wort!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2011)

wo haste das zitat den her??????


----------



## rigger (8. März 2011)

War das noch aus teil eins des Threads??  

Wartet mal ab, das neue Auto geht erstmal vor, ich kann ja nicht mein privates geld nur fürs biken ausgeben, auch wenn ich es gerne würde.


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2011)

na, du willst mir aber nicht wirklich erzählen, das du den 9 sitzer für dein privatvergnügen gekauft hast, oder???????


----------



## scott-bussi (8. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey toto....schau mal....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357392/cat/18



Ich glaube nicht das toto damit was anfangen kann. Oder hast Du ein 1.5 Steuerrohr Toto??

Aber der Preis ist nicht schlecht. Wenn die Gabel o.k. ist. (meine war´s leider nicht!)


----------



## rigger (8. März 2011)

Ne der läuft natürlich über die firma! 

Brauchen halt nen bulli damit wir zum Großmarkt oder zur Baumschule fahren können, für mich privat würde ein kangoo oder so reichen.

Und der 9sitzer isses geworden da ich bei der Versicherung für den LKW das doppelte bezahle wie für nen PKW und der PKW hat 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2011)

doch, toto sollte nen 1.5er haben....meinst du er kann damit nicht um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (8. März 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das toto damit was anfangen kann. Oder hast Du ein 1.5 Steuerrohr Toto??
> 
> Aber der Preis ist nicht schlecht. Wenn die Gabel o.k. ist. (meine war´s leider nicht!)



1.5 ist kein Problem, aber Solo Air. Die hatte ich in meinem Redemption und konnte mich nicht wirklich überzeugen. 

Fährst du denn Solo Air, oder Coil Scotti?


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2011)

ah, ja...ich vergaß....

dann vielleicht diese hier...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/356047/cat/18


----------



## Totoxl (8. März 2011)

Lass mal gut sein Enduro, ich kenne alle Gabeln die im Bikemarkt stehen und noch ist nicht die richtige dabei.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2011)

wo ist der jojo?

gerüchte gibt es genug,,,,,,,,,,,,

die einen sagen er hätte den herrn rose verkloppt und ist in einer diätklinik untergetaucht.
andere vermuten das er seinen bikerheaven fertig hat und dort täglich ein 24 stunden rennen fährt.
das gerücht das er sich den teuto nachgebaut hat halte ich dann doch für etwas weit hergeholt.
oder
toto schau doch bitte mal aus dem fenster ob dir irgend etwas auffällt


----------



## scott-bussi (8. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey toto....schau mal....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357392/cat/18





Totoxl schrieb:


> 1.5 ist kein Problem, aber Solo Air. Die hatte ich in meinem Redemption und konnte mich nicht wirklich überzeugen.
> 
> Fährst du denn Solo Air, oder Coil Scotti?



Da ich so ein elfengleiches zartes Wesen bin  , fahre ich eine Totem Solo Air. Ich bin eigentlich ganz gut zufrieden. Mir fehlt aber der Vergleich zu einer Coil, muß ich gestehen. Die Air ist eben etwas pflegeintensiver und der Luftdruck muß schon passen. Aber dann ist sie echt i.O.


----------



## FreeGollum (8. März 2011)

ich kann nix zur Air sagen, aber zur Coil: und die ist butterweich im Ansprechverhalten. Einmal einstellen und los - Fire and Forget. Problem könnte nur das Gewicht sein...wenn einem das wichtig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wo ist der jojo?



bin doch immer hier

vielleicht habe ich bald wieder ein rad.
vorerst brauch ich aber keine faltencreme
bin innerlich reich gefüllt


----------



## FreeGollum (8. März 2011)

muuaahh...neues Infocus Vid am start

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20780670"]infocus mash-up[/ame]


----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. März 2011)

Hi TB,
würde am Samstag gerne mitfahren, 12:00 Uhr ist mir aber zu früh ! Wäre so um 13:30 Uhr event. 13:00 Uhr im Teuto. Vielleicht kann ich euch ja irgendwo treffen, an der Almhütte oder am Tannendh ? Oder anderer Treffpunkt, oder später fahren ? Ich trage mich jedenfalls ein, eventuell muß ich wieder alleine fahren  Gruß T69


----------



## Totoxl (9. März 2011)

Ich will am Sa auch, aber ich muss arbeiten und ein Kfz hab ich auch nicht. Nächstes WE habe ich wieder keine Zeit, alles schei$e 
Ich möchte auch mit dicken Helm durch den Teuto. Evtl. am So jemand bock auf GMH. Das könnte ich vielleicht noch hin drehen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2011)

null problem t69,wenn du weißt wann du am treff sein kannst sind wir auch da.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> null problem t69,wenn du weißt wann du am treff sein kannst sind wir auch da.



13:30 Uhr ( - 15 min ) wäre perfekt, ich habe nämlich Nachtschicht. Wo denn ? Oben Almhütte, Tannendh oder am Parkplatz ? Gruß T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2011)

würde vorschlagen um 13:30 uhr am parkplatz,gaaaaaaaaaanz ruhig und entspaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant.


----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2011)

toto, gmh nicht unbedingt, nicht wirklich spannend....vielleicht doch hier fahren richtung lengerich, blauer see vielleicht mal 

hat überhaupt noch wer lust und zeit am sonntag morgen?????


----------



## scott-bussi (10. März 2011)

Ich hätte Lust und Zeit

Kann aber nicht


----------



## cannondude (10. März 2011)

Ich bin am Sonntagmorgen dabei. Von mir aus können wir auch gerne in Ibbenbüren bleiben. Ich habe im Video von Schlabberkette gesehen, dass es noch Stecken gibt, die ich noch gar nicht kenne. Also: ab dafür!

@Enduro: stellt Du ein Termin ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2011)

strecken die du noch nicht kennst   

welche sollen das denn sein 

scotti, was macht der rücken????


----------



## diddie40 (10. März 2011)

TB, schon gesehen? Wäre doch was für dein Kona
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/358183/cat/all


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2011)

besten dank diddie,
habe dem verkäufer direkt eine e-mail geschickt.
das meine viel zu kurz ist fällt mir immer erst wieder ein wenn ich darauf sitze.
eine passende sattelstütze,daß beste uphill tunning das es gibt.


----------



## cannondude (10. März 2011)

Ich werde jetzt mit meinem Kona folgendes machen: Ich werde das Rohr auf 30,9 "aufreiben" lassen und mir ein XLC oder Kindshock kaufen (war ein Tip von Chrisxrossi). Alles andere ist suboptimal.


----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2011)

na, das wird dann ja ein ganz schön " aufreibender" job 

tb, sonntag??????


----------



## Totoxl (10. März 2011)

Samstag bekomme ich rechtzeitig Feierabend. Jetzt hoffe ich das der Pitcher auch von Lingen mit dem Kfz in den Teuto muss. Dann steht dem Trip nichts mehr im Weg. 
Sonntag bin ich raus, immer noch kein Kfz.


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2011)

sonntag ??????? na klar!!!!!!!!!!!

bikerweekend

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11451

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php

samstag 13:30 uhr

(warm anziehen,der fb fährt mit)


----------



## M.N. (10. März 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12234

Test Film ist online....


----------



## cannondude (10. März 2011)

Hammer, Mega, Affen, Titten, Geil,.... Du hast es drauf Junge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (10. März 2011)

[QUOTE

samstag 13:30 uhr

(warm anziehen,der fb fährt mit)[/QUOTE]

Häh-Wah--Wie-Nee- !!! Ich dachte mit FF, Goggle, Jacket und 661 !!! Also doch Schal, Sonnenbrille, Puschelmütze, lange Elli, Ganzkörperkondom und Angoraunterhose ??? Gruß T69


----------



## PitchER (10. März 2011)

@ Toto, wenn ich das Kfz meiner Eltern bekomme, sollte es kein Problem sein! Im Corsa könnte es mit zwei Bikes und uns beiden schlanken typen etwas eng werden!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2011)

die jacke und den helm  wirst du nur brauchen wenn du den fb ärgerst,ansonsten soll es eine eher lockere tour (evtl. blauer see) werden.
werde aber mal zur sicherheit alles mitbringen ,wir könnten ja evtl. nach der tour noch zum  tanz bitten.


----------



## diddie40 (10. März 2011)

warm anziehen wird wohl samstag das erste mal in diesem jahr nicht nötig sein. sollen 15° werden. keine ahnung, was ich da anziehen soll


----------



## M.N. (11. März 2011)

Am *19.03.* soll es zum *Bikepark Warstein* gehen, es ist in dem Park für jeden was dabei. 

http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/

Der North Shore Trail ist bis dahin fertig gebaut, und auch die FR und DH Strecke soll in einem guten reshapten Zustand sein. Es sind 150 km bis zum Park, was eine Fahrzeit von ca. 1.40 Stunden gibt. Ich denke wir werden uns gegen 8 Uhr auf den Weg machen, ab Wanderparkplatz Dörenther Klippen. Wer Interesse hat, schreibt eine PN an den Diddie u. oder an mich, das wir die Autos voll bekommen. Wer selber mit einem PKW anfährt und noch Platz für Bikes und Personen hat, der schreibt das doch einfach rein.


----------



## enduro pro (11. März 2011)

warum willst du denn schon um 08.00 los???

ÖffnungszeitenBei Schneelage
Freitags ab 14:00 Uhr
Sa-., So.- Feiertage: ab 10:00 Uhr

An den Wochenenden ohne Schnee
(bis 31. März)
Sa-., So.: ab 13:00 Uhr

das sind die öffnungszeiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (11. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> warum willst du denn schon um 08.00 los???
> 
> ÖffnungszeitenBei Schneelage
> Freitags ab 14:00 Uhr
> ...


 
Ich habe mit den Betreibern vom Park Tel., Schnee liegt keiner und ab 10 Uhr sind diese an der Hütte und starten den Lift.


----------



## M.N. (11. März 2011)

Was meinst du Enduro, kannst du mitfahren? Der Park ist lang nicht so wie Winterberg u. Willingen... hat aber eine gute Atmosphäre.


----------



## enduro pro (11. März 2011)

leider nein, muß arbeiten.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. März 2011)

hey cannondude,
wenn sich für sonntag keiner mehr anmeldet könnten wir vielleicht den termin ändern und was mit der dicken jacke machen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11451


----------



## enduro pro (11. März 2011)

abgemeldet.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. März 2011)

abgemeldet??????? oder meinst du angemeldet?????????? oder etwa die anmeldung abgemeldet bzw. die abmeldung hier angemeldet???????


----------



## enduro pro (11. März 2011)

ich meld mich hiermit an, nicht ab......


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. März 2011)

aaah,
dann tour,
hier ein kleiner auszug aus ihrem gebuchten programm.

wildromantische wasserschlößer und burgen,mystische grab und opferstätten,kristall klare seen,dunkle höhlen und vieles vieles mehr steht auf dem programm dieser gemütlichen ausfahrt.
mit ein wenig glück sehen wir  lachende fb`s in ihrer natürlichen umgebung.
es besteht dann natürlich fotographie verbot.


----------



## diddie40 (11. März 2011)

also 1000 Schlössertour? Trekkingbike? Kaffee und Kuchen? inclusive durchs Wasser alla Kneip?


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. März 2011)

nicht ganz,
erwähnen wollte ich noch die verpflichtende einmalige  möglichkeit zur teilnahme an unserer werbeveranstaltung .
bratpfannen,rheumadecken und matratzen für teilnehmer der romantiktour -5%.
*wasser nicht inclusive*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. März 2011)

wie wäre es denn mit einem spontanen überraschungsbesuch in den jojo- mountains?
müssten dann vielleicht noch ein bike für jojo organisieren


----------



## jojo2 (12. März 2011)

ich habe rad seit gestern
und hals
trinke domestos.
habe nase voll
und dicken hals


----------



## diddie40 (12. März 2011)

hast du hals weil krank oder rad nix gut?


----------



## jojo2 (12. März 2011)

krank


----------



## diddie40 (12. März 2011)

gute besserung


----------



## enduro pro (12. März 2011)

jojo, du hast es echt nicht leicht....erst wochenlang kein bike, dann kommt der frühling, du hast ein bike und bist krank


----------



## M.N. (12. März 2011)

Ich habe mit dem *7894yr99* gesprochen, wir haben angeplant am 26.03. oder 27.03. an der Halde Hoppenbruch u. Umgebung fahren zu gehen. Schaut mal die Vids. auf der Profilseite an. Hat einer von euch Interesse?


----------



## jojo2 (12. März 2011)

diddie, enduro
danke für euer mitgefühl
ich geh jetzt mal wieder arbeiten
bis nächste woche dann
mein lieblingsleid derzeit
sad jojo:

his steely skin is covered
by months of dust
once he was a great one
but now he's dull and rust
an oily tear he's crying
can you feel the pain
of the sad, sad jojo
driving him insane
he can't turn back time nor history
so his life became a misery
he has to face the destiny
nobody cares anymore
sad, sad jojo
sad, sad jojo
he's a sad sad jojo
he's so alone


----------



## rigger (12. März 2011)

Gute Besserung Jojo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. März 2011)

@ jojo
du hast mein tiefempfundenes Mitleid!!!!
(sagt man das so?) Ach egal, du weist schon was ich meine!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. März 2011)

So, da isser wieder. Gerade aus dem Krankenhaus zurück. Außer starker Prellung und Halsmuskelzerrung alles i.O.. 3Std. Krankenhaus anstatt 3Std. radeln, kack Birke  . TB bitte umpflanzen oder ums.... und in handliche 30cm Stücke umformen. Wünsch Euch morgen viel Spass, ich soll erstmal 1 Woche aussetzen, schaun mer mal. Danke nochmals für die schnelle Rep. meines Rades, ist nichts defekt puh. CU T69


----------



## schlabberkette (12. März 2011)

Sah ja heftig aus der stumpfe Birkeneinschlag! Iss ja zum Glück glimpflich ausgegangen. Gute Besserung 

Hast dadurch leider ne schöne "Gardaseerunde" verpasst 



Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> So, da isser wieder. Gerade aus dem Krankenhaus zurück. Außer starker Prellung und Halsmuskelzerrung alles i.O.. 3Std. Krankenhaus anstatt 3Std. radeln, kack Birke  . TB bitte umpflanzen oder ums.... und in handliche 30cm Stücke umformen. Wünsch Euch morgen viel Spass, ich soll erstmal 1 Woche aussetzen, schaun mer mal. Danke nochmals für die schnelle Rep. meines Rades, ist nichts defekt puh. CU T69


----------



## enduro pro (12. März 2011)

erzähl, was ist passiert???


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. März 2011)

Kann mich nicht mehr bewegen 
Bin aber morgen wieder dabei.cu


----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. März 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> Sah ja heftig aus der stumpfe Birkeneinschlag! Iss ja zum Glück glimpflich ausgegangen. Gute Besserung
> 
> Hast dadurch leider ne schöne "Gardaseerunde" verpasst



Danke und dann nächstes mal "Gardasee". Gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (12. März 2011)

gut, dass nicht mehr passiert ist. ne woche pause ist ja nix, nächstes we geht´s weiter


----------



## schlabberkette (13. März 2011)

habe fertig....


----------



## jojo2 (13. März 2011)

nur kurz zu mir:
danke für beileidsbekundungen 
und die aufmunternden worte.
wird irgendwann schon wieder

@tp
was denn passiert?
hingefahren, wo du hingeguckt hast?

und tb wollte wohl den steinbruch kaputtmachen
ey typisch


----------



## Toolpusher69 (13. März 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> habe fertig....
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ja war ne schöne Tour , aber die Saison ist ja noch lang . Tolle Aufnahmen du machst, möge die Kamera immer mit dir sein. Gruß T69


----------



## FreeGollum (13. März 2011)

gute besserung auch von mir unbekannterweise!

wäre mit so einem "Glückskreuz" wie in folgendem Vid vielleicht nicht passier 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20879829"]http://vimeo.com/20879829[/ame]


----------



## Toolpusher69 (13. März 2011)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> gute besserung auch von mir unbekannterweise!
> 
> wäre mit so einem "Glückskreuz" wie in folgendem Vid vielleicht nicht passier
> 
> ...


----------



## M.N. (13. März 2011)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> gute besserung auch von mir unbekannterweise!
> 
> wäre mit so einem "Glückskreuz" wie in folgendem Vid vielleicht nicht passier
> 
> ...


 

So geht das, mit dem Zitat... gute Besserung!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (13. März 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> So geht das, mit dem Zitat... gute Besserung!



Ja Danke und Danke. Gruß T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. März 2011)

ach jojo,
gegen defekte an deinem bike ist der klüngelladen von rose zuständig,gegen infekte hast du doch uns.
wenn du möchtest bringen wir dir von der nächsten tour geheime teutonische kräuter mit und brauen dir nach uralten germanischen rezepten   ein elixier daraus.
mit dem zeug in der blutbahn kannst du felsen aus der wand reißen (siehe video).

t69
das gesetz der teutonischen blutrache ließ uns keine andere wahl,die birke muß beim nächsten nightride als holzkohle herhalten.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (13. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ach jojo,
> gegen defekte an deinem bike ist der klüngelladen von rose zuständig,gegen infekte hast du doch uns.
> wenn du möchtest bringen wir dir von der nächsten tour geheime teutonische kräuter mit und brauen dir nach uralten germanischen rezepten   ein elixier daraus.
> mit dem zeug in der blutbahn kannst du felsen aus der wand reißen (siehe video).
> ...



Yes, Holzkohle , die S.. . Danke TB, Benzin-2Tacktöl-Kette schärfen-Kettenöl geht auf mich , Würstchen dann später sowiso . Bis bald, gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-L (13. März 2011)

AHHHH Melvin. Sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. ********! Aber Christian hätte dir auch sagen können wie das mit mir und Handy is ;-) Ich habs nie dabei und verlier es auch mal gern ein paar Tage...wie war es denn?

Gruß
Julian


----------



## J-L (13. März 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12270 Ich mach mal wieder Werbung für die Nachbarschafts-Gegend.


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. März 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Yes, Holzkohle , die S.. . Danke TB, Benzin-2Tacktöl-Kette schärfen-Kettenöl geht auf mich , Würstchen dann später sowiso . Bis bald, gruß T69


Jungs, laßt die arme Birke stehen das hat ein Wald nun mal an sich das dort Bäume stehen, man kan ja auch einfach vorbei fahren, wenn man will!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2011)

wieso denn Fb, gegen nen netten abend am grill mit gesponserten würstchen ist doch nix einzuwenden


----------



## jojo2 (14. März 2011)

komm toolpusher
jetzt liegt´s an dir!
wer war schuld?
du
oder 
das arme waisenkind?
sei jetz nicht feige, zeige zivilcourage
fb. ich bin auf deiner seite, wenn
wenn die birke unschuldig ist...


----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2011)

jojo, wie war das noch... wenn der bauer nicht schwimmen kann liegt's an der badehose???? 

pro birke


----------



## jojo2 (14. März 2011)

ich habe ja eine neue badehose

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/426788

und die macht das mit mir
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12309/h


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. März 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> komm toolpusher
> jetzt liegt´s an dir!
> wer war schuld?
> du
> ...



Na gut, dann will ich mal Gnade vor Recht gelten lassen. Aber ne Portion "sauren Regen" gönn ich dem Baum, Strafe muß sein .
Schuld, Schuld hat natürlich im eigentlichen Sinn mein Lenker. Wäre er etwas schmaler gewesen dann hätte es nicht gescheppert, böser Lenker . Schuld hat natürlich auch der Trail, da er direkt am Baum vorbeiführt, böser Trail . Schuld hat natürlich auch mein Jacket, bleibt einfach im Kofferraum meines Autos, böses Jacket . Schuld hat natürlich auch der Tag, wenn das Wetter schlecht gewesen wäre dann......... , böser Tag . Schuld haben natürlich auch die Anderen, wären sie ganz langsam gefahren dann......... , böse Anderen . Nur ich, ich habe naaatüüürlich überhaupt keine Schuld, schließlich hatte ich meine "neue Badehose" unten drunter an. Also kann ich keine Schuld haben . Gruß T69 
P.S. Laßt bloß den schönen Baum stehen, denn wer hat schon mal einen Wald ohne Bäume gesehen  ?


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo, wie war das noch... wenn der bauer nicht schwimmen kann liegt's an der badehose????
> 
> pro birke



Na na na, dass nehm ich jetzt aber persönlich . Gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. März 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich habe ja eine neue badehose
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/426788
> 
> ...



Toll Jojo, du hast aber ein klasse Badezimmer . Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. März 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Jungs, laßt die arme Birke stehen das hat ein Wald nun mal an sich das dort Bäume stehen, man kan ja auch einfach vorbei fahren, wenn man will!!!!



Ach, dass geht auch  ? Na, dann will ich das beim nächsten mal ausprobieren . Gruß T69


----------



## jojo2 (14. März 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Jojo, du hast aber ein klasse Badezimmer



jo!
stimmt - sogar mit gegenstromanlage.

frag mal den tb
der ist da in der nähe mal ganz schön ins schwitzen gekommen


----------



## Totoxl (14. März 2011)

Hier ist ja was los. Der eine knutscht ne Birke, der andere verbiegt im Vid fast die Kurbelarme weil er so viel Energie hat. 

Ist eine "Beziehung" mit Pflanzen eigentlich Legal??? Mit so ein Schwein Kram will ich nichts zu tun haben. 

ICH WÜNSCHE ALLEN KRANKEN ERST MAL ALLES GUTE.

Ich muss auch wieder aufs Rad, aber der Freizeit Stress.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. März 2011)

das gnadengesuch für die birke kommt etwas spät,daß urteil wurde bereits vollstreckt.
nach zeugenaussagen soll sie sich im moment der vorbeifahrt des t 69 in richtung trail gebeugt haben.
eine besondere schwere der schuld wurde festgestellt.
wer überzeugt ist das sie unschuldig war kann dann beim nächsten nightride aus protest seine würstchen auf dem gasgrill braten.


----------



## enduro pro (15. März 2011)

aktion unsere birke soll höher wachsen...für ein gewaltfreies miteinander zwischen baum und bike im wald

neue aktivisten gesucht...treff immer sonntags um 10.00 bei gutem wetter in der baumschule "kleine birke" ibbenbüren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> neue aktivisten gesucht...




also ich wäre bereit.

doch ohne führung wäre ich planlos.
mach mal´n termin und sei mein che guevara.
für die gerechte sache!


----------



## enduro pro (15. März 2011)

du meinst ich soll den " robin wood" machen?????
o.k. mache gleich mal nen termin für sonntag fertig....


----------



## enduro pro (15. März 2011)

jojo's comeback tour 2011 der termin

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11477


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo's comeback tour 2011



mit dieser bürde kann ich leben
hauptsache, ich kann mal wieder mit euch rad fahren



hast du heute einen clown gefühstückt?
noch nicht verdauen - macht sich gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> aktion unsere birke soll höher wachsen...für ein gewaltfreies miteinander zwischen baum und bike im wald
> 
> neue aktivisten gesucht...treff immer sonntags um 10.00 bei gutem wetter in der baumschule "kleine birke" ibbenbüren




darf ich mitmachen?war doch nur spaß von mir.
ich könnte doch keiner birke was zu leide tun.

ode an die birke
siehe da mit welcher anmut und wie stolz sie dort steht.
mit welcher seidenen leichtigkeit der wind in ihr weht.
  entzückend anzuschauen,zu schade um sie umzuhauen.
so stihl und stumm,nur ein narr haut sowas um.

darf ich jetzt mit inne baumschule?


----------



## M.N. (15. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> darf ich mitmachen?war doch nur spaß von mir.
> ich könnte doch keiner birke was zu leide tun.
> 
> ode an die birke
> ...


 

Habt ihr eure Cochones verkauft...


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2011)

auf die antwort bin ich gespannt

aber jetzt erstmal kundschaft


(m.n. wie fand´s du eigentlich mein video?
hab natürlich das falsche format und die falsche datei hochgeladen,
aber ich lass das jetzt mal drin. es sei denn,
du sagst: meine omma...
und so)
bis nachher


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Cochones verkauft...



nöö,inne kettensäge bekommen


----------



## M.N. (15. März 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> auf die antwort bin ich gespannt
> 
> aber jetzt erstmal kundschaft
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe mir das Vid. 2 mal angeschaut, das mit dem schneiden und der Musik die du richtig einsetzt, musst du mir mal zeigen. Ich finde es richtig gut. Kannst du es einrichten am Sa. mit in den Bikepark Warstein zu kommen. MfG


----------



## M.N. (15. März 2011)

Wettertechnisch wird das am Sa. hoffentlich noch, der Diddie sagte das der MSGostrider u. der TB evt. am Start sind, bei mir hat dich der Pitcher gemeldet.... Wer sagt den ausser dem Diddie das er mit eigender Karre anfährt und geg. noch Platzt für Fahrräder und Leute hat. Ach der FRKing schaut auch das er mitfährt, gleiches gilt für den DHKing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Vid. 2 mal angeschaut, das mit dem schneiden und der Musik die du richtig einsetzt, musst du mir mal zeigen. Ich finde es richtig gut. Kannst du es einrichten am Sa. mit in den Bikepark Warstein zu kommen. MfG



wow
i´m proud now

warstein geht leider nicht.
ich muss immer arbeiten bis der arzt kommt.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (15. März 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Wettertechnisch wird das am Sa. hoffentlich noch, der Diddie sagte das der MSGostrider u. der TB evt. am Start sind, bei mir hat dich der Pitcher gemeldet.... Wer sagt den ausser dem Diddie das er mit eigender Karre anfährt und geg. noch Platzt für Fahrräder und Leute hat. Ach der FRKing schaut auch das er mitfährt, gleiches gilt für den DHKing.



Würde auch gerne, schließ mich aber solidarisch dem Jojo an und werde arbeiten . Arbeit macht frei ! Welcher Fabrikant hat sich bloß sonne Schei.. ausgedacht. Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (15. März 2011)

Mal ne ernste Frage. Wie viel Training muß ich denn so pro Woche abspulen um richtig gut Kondi und Kraft aufzubauen ? Sollte ein Grundlagentraining von 2-3 Std. pro Einheit reichen ( 2 x die Woche ) dazu eine Intervalleinheit mit Steigungen und hoher Frequenz von 1-1,5 Std. ( 1 x die Woche ) ? Oder muß ich noch mehr Zeit ins Training investieren ? Dann wirds allerdings knapp, Familie-Beruf-Laden etc. . Ich bitte um ernst gemeinte Antworten. Danke, gruß T69


----------



## M.N. (15. März 2011)

MfG Claudia


----------



## Toolpusher69 (15. März 2011)

Hallo M.N.,
bitte lade doch mal ein paar Fotos von deinem Stinky hoch. Würde mich freuen. Gruß T69


----------



## M.N. (15. März 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Hallo M.N.,
> bitte lade doch mal ein paar Fotos von deinem Stinky hoch. Würde mich freuen. Gruß T69


 
Ich habe noch keine Fotos gemacht, ich schau mal das ich am We. welche auf die Speicherkarte bekomme.




...das Foto habe ich noch auf Pinkebike gefunden.


----------



## diddie40 (15. März 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Mal ne ernste Frage. Wie viel Training muß ich denn so pro Woche abspulen um richtig gut Kondi und Kraft aufzubauen ? Sollte ein Grundlagentraining von 2-3 Std. pro Einheit reichen ( 2 x die Woche ) dazu eine Intervalleinheit mit Steigungen und hoher Frequenz von 1-1,5 Std. ( 1 x die Woche ) ? Oder muß ich noch mehr Zeit ins Training investieren ? Dann wirds allerdings knapp, Familie-Beruf-Laden etc. . Ich bitte um ernst gemeinte Antworten. Danke, gruß T69


 
Das reicht. 2x die Woche 2 Stunden mit leichter Anstrengung rollen, und am Wochenende mit uns biken. An den Anstiegen nach Körpergefühl mal mehr oder weniger sich verausgaben. Machen ja immer genügend Pausen um sich kurzfristig zu erholen. Auf den Touren nichts essen ist noch ein Tipp von mir. Geht vielleicht nicht sofort, aber auf Dauer lernt der Körper die gespeicherte Energie in den Fettpolstern zu nutzen. Wenn man ständig nachlegt verbraucht er nur die hinzu gefügte Energie.


----------



## M.N. (16. März 2011)

@ Diddie, ich habe das Vid. von dir und dem Herbert fertig gemacht. Bringe ich am We. mit, ich kann das ja leider nicht uploaden. ABER schaut echt gut aus.


----------



## M.N. (16. März 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/183933/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. März 2011)

hey TB, klar kannst du mitglied werden in der baumschule.....

einfach anmelden zum nächsten schultag und dann schauen wir mal in welche klasse du kommst...


----------



## M.N. (16. März 2011)

Ich habe gerade meine Laufräder vom Aufspeichen abgeholt, die Hope Naben laufen jetzt in silbernen Mavic Deemax. Schaut richtig gut aus. Die Hope behalte ich jetzt, das Geld zu den Chris King Naben wird anders Investiert.


----------



## jojo2 (16. März 2011)

ich hab schon mal die aufnahmen von nächsten sonntag 
fertig gemacht
(danke auch an marcb)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21034147"]BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (16. März 2011)

super gut jojo....   

zwar ohne bäume, aber dennoch sehr gut....

wieso gehen die alle über den lenker  mit arsch schön nach hinten sollte das doch gehen, doch zeitweilig stehen die in der abfahrt und gehen dann über den lenker  merkwürdig....


----------



## FreeGollum (16. März 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hab schon mal die aufnahmen von nächsten sonntag
> fertig gemacht
> (danke auch an marcb)
> BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo





wie geil ist das denn!?!? Die fliegenden Lycrawürstchen!!! SAU GUT!


----------



## scott-bussi (16. März 2011)

Sind halt CC-Pussys

Genug gelästert! Die Zuschauer sind aber auch zu gemein, diese steile "Klippe" noch extra rutschig zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchER (16. März 2011)

die sind doch alle betrunken


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. März 2011)

ein mahnendes beispiel dafür was mit solch einem lycraroller alles passieren kann.die tatsache das federweg frei macht müßen die süßen erst noch lernen.
erinnert mich ein bißchen an die "tollkühnen männer in ihren fliegenden kisten "aus den 30er jahren.
am we. kam öfter die frage was mein stinker wiegt,habe ihn deshalb gewogen.
genau 20kg ,nicht viel wenn man bedenkt was zb. ein auto oder ein flugzeug wiegt.


----------



## jojo2 (16. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ...die frage was mein stinker wiegt,habe ihn deshalb gewogen.
> genau 20kg ,nicht viel wenn man bedenkt was zb. ein auto oder ein flugzeug wiegt.



... und es ist damit auch etwas leichter als ein panzer


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. März 2011)

wir sind beide etwas rund na und?
die hauptsache ist das man sich gern hat.

ode an den stinker

ob auf platten oder auch im glatten,mit dir fahre ich am liebsten von statten.
laß sie lachen,laß sie reden,mit dir will ich fahren auf allen wegen.
du bist zwar dick und ich finde dich nicht schick,dafür hast du andere qualitäten denen schickeren bikes auch ganz gut täten.


----------



## jojo2 (16. März 2011)

...und es ist etwas leichter als ein bagger
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2666616/Bagger_faellt_von_Tieflader

und vielleicht sogar etwas wendiger



vielleicht




ode an das stinky:

mach dir nichts draus!
(ist doch eher eine art limerick)


----------



## scott-bussi (16. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> du bist zwar dick und ich finde dich nicht schick




Hääää, wie jetzt? Dick ja, aber du findest deinen Stinker nicht schick,
Höre ich da was von Kriese heraus??

Laß´die Anderen ruhig lästern, wir kommen mit unseren Panzern fast überall herunter. (Wenn die Schwerkraft erst einmal die Cochones erreicht hat, 
gibt´s kein zurück mehr, ob man will oder nicht!!)

Wenn man genau guckt bei dem Video sind ein Paar sehr elegant um die Kurve gefahren. 

*Das waren aber fast nur die mit viel Federweg und DH Geometrie!*


----------



## Totoxl (16. März 2011)

Wo du gerade Federweg erwähnst.

Hier Rigger, Federweg hinten von Nicolai. In meinen Augen ein echter schnapper.
Nicht der neuste (Baujahr), aber dennoch neu.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/360121/cat/all


----------



## FreeGollum (16. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ....genau 20kg....



Tja mach Dir nix drauss...mein Gambler bringt genau die gleiche Zahl auf die Waage...dicke Kumpelz halt, wa!?


----------



## FreeGollum (16. März 2011)

...hier sieht man mal wieder was die dicken Kisten spassss machen können...kommt mir da so manches verdammt ähnlich vor, oder?!

http://video.mpora.com/watch/U6f97Gi0h/hd/


----------



## cannondude (16. März 2011)

Mal wieder ein sehr geiles Video, Gollum. Ich frag mich immer wo Du die her hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. März 2011)

smoothes ding
wie msghostbikers und schlaberkettes filmchen
und stimmt. 
der eine hatte echt ne dicke kiste
und bei dem andern gefiel mir die blumenhose saugut


----------



## FreeGollum (16. März 2011)

cannondude schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein sehr geiles Video, Gollum. Ich frag mich immer wo Du die her hast.




....es gibt sooo viele MTB pages im Netz.... und die englisch sprachigen speziell wie pinkbike, nsmb, decline sind auch einfach viel aktueller als das IBC Forum, oft zumindest. Im Videobereich kann ich nur MPORA und Freecaster.tv empfehlen. Freecaster überträgt auch immer live die DH Worldcups und hatte auch die RED BULL Rampage übertragen. 

Tip...schau Dir auch mal die SKI und Board filme mal an...lecker!


----------



## diddie40 (16. März 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Wo du gerade Federweg erwähnst.
> 
> Hier Rigger, Federweg hinten von Nicolai. In meinen Augen ein echter schnapper.
> Nicht der neuste (Baujahr), aber dennoch neu.
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/360121/cat/all


 
kann mir mal einer verraten was an nicolai so besonderes ist?


----------



## Totoxl (17. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, da musst du den Rigger fragen. Ich finde es gibt tausend andere die es für weniger Geld besser können.


----------



## diddie40 (17. März 2011)

rigger, schon gesehen?:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/360080/cat/all


----------



## scott-bussi (17. März 2011)

Scheint gar nicht schlecht zu sein. Aber der Bass Rahmen hat nicht viel Federweg oder (130/140 mm?)?


----------



## FreeGollum (17. März 2011)

...und ist uuuurrrmmmel alt.  den hab ich zerlegt auch noch zu hause stehen. Da ist doch auch noch ein RED.one von Rotwild im Bikemarkt. Nimm lieber so was...ich würde zumindest keinen Rahmen älter 2-3 Jahre nehmen. Und das BASS ist schon länger aus dem Programm.


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2011)

wie sieht das denn am wochenende nu aus????? mögt ihr nicht mehr mit dem jojo fahren  

2 anmeldungen sind recht wenig bei den wetter aussichten......


----------



## rigger (17. März 2011)

Ich sach da nix zu, gibt nur wieder ärger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2011)

ich sach nur signatur


----------



## rigger (17. März 2011)

Ich meinte was anderes....


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2011)

ich weiß es:
du musst am samstag...
und am sonntag musst du...

ich fahre auch wohl mit dem enduro und dem cannondude alleine
die können doch echt nett sein,
wenn man die ein bißchen lobt,
ihre räder gut findet
irgendwas nettes über ihre neuen socken sagt 
und so...

außerdem habe ich den cannondude das letzte mal gesehen 
als der sein rad gerade das erste mal im teuto spazierenfuhr
wir haben uns bestimmt viel zu erzählen 
wir drei plaudertäschchen
das wird schön gemütlich
mit viel plauderei
und so 

ganz mein ding


----------



## rigger (17. März 2011)

Viel Spass jojo!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wie sieht das denn am wochenende nu aus????? mögt ihr nicht mehr mit dem jojo fahren
> 
> ......



ich würde gern wenn ich könnte,wenn ich könnte würde ich wirklich  gern,kann aber nicht.
ab montag habe ich dann 2 wochen urlaub,dann könnte ich,wenn unter euch ein

neugieriger  aktiver sportlicher mann mit viel tagesfreizeit und niveau

ist dann bitte  melden .eure post wird diskret behandelt,es bestehen keine finanziellen interessen.

wie schaut es denn mit den jojomountains aus? 
bikepark wäre auch gut,beides noch besser.


----------



## M.N. (17. März 2011)

@ TB, am 26.03. oder 27.03. fahre ich zur Halde Hoppenbruch. Ein Lokal zeigt mir die Gegend, bist du am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (17. März 2011)




----------



## Totoxl (17. März 2011)

Sieht Top aus viel Spaß.


----------



## M.N. (17. März 2011)

Gerade im oberem Teil, stehen richtig gute Drops. Wird bestimmt sehr gut. Wenn ihr (Toto Gang)zu den Filthy Trails fahrt werde ich aber schauen ob Sa. oder So.


----------



## PitchER (17. März 2011)

wie sieht das denn jetzt aus mit Samstag? steht bikepark warstein!? gibts nen plan?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> @  bist du am Start?


warum nicht m.n.,wenn am samstag alles ohne hoppenbruch,sorry,rippenbruch oder so abgeht .


----------



## M.N. (17. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> warum nicht m.n.,wenn am samstag alles ohne hoppenbruch,sorry,rippenbruch oder so abgeht .


 
Rippenbruch, was hast du am Sa. vor.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. März 2011)

wie rippenbruch??  Nicht vor Saisonbeginn......


----------



## M.N. (18. März 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15591588"]thinkBIG Action Heroes Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]

der 3er vom Road Gap in Wibe schaut gut aus wenn nicht...

... das step up springen kenne ich noch gut aus GMH doch in dem Vid. halt XXL, aber zu kurz ist zu kurz.


----------



## rigger (18. März 2011)

Das wird ein geiler Streifen!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. März 2011)

so neue Bremsen sin drann!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (18. März 2011)

jupp, sieht gut aus... nur die kurbel hättest du nicht tauschen sollen, sah vorher stimmiger aus.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2011)

gut das ich sowas nicht sehe,ich finde es echt richtig fett.

müßte vielleicht eher in der freien wildbahn fotografiert werden.


----------



## PitchER (18. März 2011)

bin leider doch raus für morgen!! euch viel spaß!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (18. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> so neue Bremsen sin drann!!!!



Also ich würde das Trek sofort nehmen , sieht super aus. Wie man so hört solls ja auch super fahren . Was bringt das Schätzelein denn so auf die Waage mit den Hope`s ? Neidvoller gruß vom T69.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. März 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Also ich würde das Trek sofort nehmen , sieht super aus. Wie man so hört solls ja auch super fahren . Was bringt das Schätzelein denn so auf die Waage mit den Hope`s ? Neidvoller gruß vom T69.




15,8 wiegt es und ist nicht alergisch gegen birken


----------



## diddie40 (19. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo's comeback tour 2011 der termin
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11477


 
Hallo enduro
fahrt ihr morgen nun doch nicht?


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2011)

moin diddie...

jojo wollte aufgrund der geringen anmeldungen lieber in die jojomountains....

ich werd wohl ne runde machen heute, wollte so gegen mittag für 2 stündchen los...dann ist es wärmer


----------



## scott-bussi (20. März 2011)

Gibt´s noch keine Videos von gestern?


----------



## diddie40 (20. März 2011)

Gehe heute mal mit meiner Frau und den Hunden im Teuto spazieren, vielleicht fahr ich heute nachmittag noch ne kleine Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo wollte aufgrund der geringen anmeldungen lieber in die jojomountains....




upps!
das war dann ein missverständnis...
egal
euch allen viel spass im wald


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2011)

man war das gestern schön.
der park in warstein kann zwar in vielen sachen nicht mit den großen wie zb. willingen oder winterberg mithalten,will und muß er aber auch nicht.
dafür ist dort eine geile stimmung,nicht so anonym und die wirtin hat uns verwöhnt ,adoptiert hätte sie uns wahrscheinlich auch .
haben dort noch ein paar nette jungs aus paderborn kennen gelernt,die können uns noch was zeigen.
ok,den vergleich wer den längsten hat gibt es auch dort.
sorry m.n.,vielleicht beim nächsten dh,bist ja noch jung und wächst noch.
schönes ding


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. März 2011)

hier mein Beitrag dazu


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>



Und hier ist der Schwanz Battel auch zu sehen!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2011)

jo,
echt bedauerlich, dass man da nicht mitkonnte
(aber für mich wär´s sowieso zuviel geworden, bin letztes 
wochenende zu früh auf dem rad gewesen, hätte erst richtig 
gesund werden müssen - ach egal)

tb und m.n.
ihr habt ein kleines rennen gemacht?
oh fein!
und ich war nich dabei - käse

(aber m.n. bei dem sprung auf dem pinkbikevideo konnte man sehen,
dass du technisch schon besser fährst - der rest kommt auch noch,
sach ich mal ganz großspurig)


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> jo,
> 
> 
> tb und m.n.
> ...



kleines rennen ? jeder war bereit zu sterben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ne,dabei sein ist alles (fast),hier mein beitrag zum dabei sein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11503


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2011)

moin....

jemand lust am mittwoch ne etwas längere tour zu fahren....iburg von hier aus oder so??????

bitte melden, bitte melden.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2011)

schön...hatte so gedacht zwischen 11 und 12 bei mir zu starten und dann mal schauen wie weit es so geht...wetter soll ja super werden, daher rucksack auf und ab in den frühling...


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schön...hatte so gedacht zwischen 11 und 12 bei mir zu starten und dann mal schauen wie weit es so geht...wetter soll ja super werden, daher rucksack auf und ab in den frühling...


Mutig, mutig Enduro!!!! Mit den TB eine Tour machen ins unbekannte Land, naja willst ja einen Rucksack mit nehmen, Schlafsack und Zelt nicht vergessen mit TB könnte, nein wird es wohl länger werden. Hilferufe kann ich bis 16.30 annehmen!!!! Danach ist Schluß, muß noch arbeiten. Ach ja war schön mit dir zu biken.


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2011)

wir können auch um 10.00 los und du fährst mit


----------



## Toolpusher69 (21. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> 15,8 wiegt es und ist nicht alergisch gegen birken



Na dann wär das Bike ja genau richtig für mich . Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (21. März 2011)

So, heute wieder die erst Runde nach dem Crashtestdummiichhaudiebirkewegversuch gestartet. Immer noch nicht ganz o.k., aber fürs Konditraining am Fluß geht`s. Immer schön geradeaus und kein Baum weit und breit . Ich denke noch eine Woche und ich kann wieder Vollgas geben. 
Mutti hat übrigends grünes Licht gegeben, Vati darf demnächst nochmal zum freundlichen Rosehändler und eine Evolutionsstufe höher aufsteigen. Meine Frage diesbezüglich wäre, DHX Air oder DHX Coil, 2fach oder Hammerschmidt, Fox Doppelgabel Coil 200 oder Fox Talas 180. Für PdS wäre Doppelbrücke das Beste, aber für Park und Teuto ( und das macht 90% aus ) ? Was meint Ihr ? Bin bis jetzt immer nur Luftfederung ( RP23 bzw. Manitou ) gefahren. Für ernstgemeinte Zuschriften, ohne finanzielle Interessen , wäre ich dankbar. Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (21. März 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Das reicht. 2x die Woche 2 Stunden mit leichter Anstrengung rollen, und am Wochenende mit uns biken. An den Anstiegen nach Körpergefühl mal mehr oder weniger sich verausgaben. Machen ja immer genügend Pausen um sich kurzfristig zu erholen. Auf den Touren nichts essen ist noch ein Tipp von mir. Geht vielleicht nicht sofort, aber auf Dauer lernt der Körper die gespeicherte Energie in den Fettpolstern zu nutzen. Wenn man ständig nachlegt verbraucht er nur die hinzu gefügte Energie.



Danke für die Antwort Diddie. Leider, aufgrund meines Jobs, kann ich nicht jedes Wochenende mit euch biken . Essen kommt für mich eh nicht in Frage, höchsten nachher Flüssignahrung in Form von Flüssighefe . Gruß T69


----------



## M.N. (21. März 2011)

Fox 40 rein, Hammerschmidt...??? Nein!!! Vorne ein Kettenblat und hinten eine kleines Ritzelpacket! Und auf jeden den Fox RC 4... (gibt es jetzt auch wie die Fox 40 in Kasimabeschichtung)! ABER was machen wir dann mit dem Rose Rahmen???_Sorry ist nicht ernst gemeint._


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. März 2011)

http://www.guerilla-racing.tk/

hat skywar mir gerade geschickt,und gefragt ob wir bock hätten mitzufahren??
Ich auf jeden fall!!!

@Toolpuscher bevor du dir nee Doppelbrücke zulegst,kauf dir lieber ne Kettensäge für die Bösen Birken.....und Sorry auch nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (21. März 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Fox 40 rein, Hammerschmidt...??? Nein!!! Vorne ein Kettenblat und hinten eine kleines Ritzelpacket! Und auf jeden den Fox RC 4... (gibt es jetzt auch wie die Fox 40 in Kasimabeschichtung)! ABER was machen wir dann mit dem Rose Rahmen???_Sorry ist nicht ernst gemeint._



Der jetzige Roserahmen wird natürlich durch den 2011 DH-Rahmen ersetzt. Sprich, mein altes Röselein geht in den Secondhand-Shop . Also keine Oem-Teile ( ohne Kashima ). Ich dachte eigentlich an, Fox RC2 200 Doppelbrücke mit DHX RC4, Saint 2fach mit 9er Ritzelpaket, DT Swiss 1750 oder Mavic Deetrex und Schwalbe MM oder BB. Somit wäre das Rad auch noch bedingt Teutotouren tauglich. Wenn dann irgendwann noch Patte übrig ist, könnte man die Feder noch gegen eine Titanausführung tauschen. Soweit meine Träumerei. Das Umsetzen braucht noch etwas Geduld, aber bis PdS sollte es geschehen sein.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (21. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> http://www.guerilla-racing.tk/
> 
> @Toolpuscher bevor du dir nee Doppelbrücke zulegst,kauf dir lieber ne Kettensäge für die Bösen Birken.....und Sorry auch nicht ernst gemeint



Ich habe eine Ofen, somit auch eine Stihl mit 40er Blatt  zum Birkenplätten.....und sorry, ernst gemeint. Gruß T69


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. März 2011)

was den fürn DH Rahmen??? Bau dir doch lieber nen Soliden Freerider mit 180mm Singelcrone und 2 fach Kettenblatt auf,da kommste überall mit durch,auch in PDS.
und das gewicht kannst du dann auch locker unter 16 kilo halten,was die Teutorunden wesentlich angenehmer macht!!!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (21. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> was den fürn DH Rahmen??? Bau dir doch lieber nen Soliden Freerider mit 180mm Singelcrone und 2 fach Kettenblatt auf,da kommste überall mit durch,auch in PDS.
> und das gewicht kannst du dann auch locker unter 16 kilo halten,was die Teutorunden wesentlich angenehmer macht!!!



Den Rose Beefcake Rahmen gibt es als FR SL, FR und DH Version. Da ich mit Rose bis jetzt sehr gut gefahren bin, werde ich erst mal dabei bleiben. Im Konfigurator kann man sich dann sein Bike basteln, meine Favouriten sind das DH bzw. FR Modell. Mal schauen. Gruß T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2011)

was isn hier los?????
zu kalt,angenehme teutorunden ,oma hat geburtstag und die katze hat einen kater.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11503

jemand interesse am samstag neue sachen zu fahren?


----------



## diddie40 (21. März 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Meine Frage diesbezüglich wäre, DHX Air oder DHX Coil, 2fach oder Hammerschmidt, Fox Doppelgabel Coil 200 oder Fox Talas 180. Für PdS wäre Doppelbrücke das Beste, aber für Park und Teuto ( und das macht 90% aus ) ? Was meint Ihr ? Bin bis jetzt immer nur Luftfederung ( RP23 bzw. Manitou ) gefahren. Für ernstgemeinte Zuschriften, ohne finanzielle Interessen , wäre ich dankbar. Gruß T69


 
Wenn es Touren und Bikepark tauglich sein soll dann die Luftvariante mit 2-fach Kettenblatt. Wenns fett werden soll die Coilvariante mit Hammersch. oder einfach DH-Kurbel, wenn du Birken platt machen willst taugt keines von beiden, da würde ein Hollandrad reichen. Hat ja was von der Geschichte mit dem Typen, der gegen Windmühlen ritt.


----------



## diddie40 (21. März 2011)

eine Woche Pds und einen Tag im Jahr Teuto machen übrigens keine 90%


----------



## FreeGollum (22. März 2011)

für alle freunde der zwei reifen im gelände und hundefreunde (!!)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/you-like-this-connor-macdougall-2011.html


----------



## FreeGollum (22. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> http://www.guerilla-racing.tk/
> 
> hat skywar mir gerade geschickt,und gefragt ob wir bock hätten mitzufahren??
> Ich auf jeden fall!!!



hört sich spannend an. Muss mann sich aber wahrscheinlich schnell entscheiden, denn die Anzahl der Mitfahrer ist auf 40 begrenzt, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe. 

"...Anmeldung:

Vom 20.03. bis 27.03.2011 und die Starterzahl ist auf 40 Personen begrenzt.
..."

Also rannhalten! Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2011)

FreeGollum schrieb:


> für alle freunde der zwei reifen im gelände und hundefreunde (!!)
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/you-like-this-connor-macdougall-2011.html



jo 
freegollum
irgendwie ganz nett, aber
irgendwie doch auch ein alter hut.


ich arbeite dagegen zukunftsorientiert und plane meinen
durchbruch als filmer mit dem hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/830196

problem ist bislang nur: der macht keinen schritt ohne seinen 
kumpel, den retriever
und der, der ist 14,
und hat keinen bock mehr hinter mir her durch den wald zu rasen.
aber: 
ich arbeite dran!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. März 2011)

Jemand bock auf ne Runde morgen Abend ab 1800 Hundert??


----------



## Toolpusher69 (22. März 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Einen Tag im Jahr Teuto machen übrigens keine 90%



Autsch, Volltreffer und versenkt ( aber ich war schon 4mal im Teuto in diesem Jahr  ). Es werden bestimmt noch 2, 3, 4, 5,..........Besuche dazukommen , versprochen. Gruß T69


----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Jemand bock auf ne Runde morgen Abend ab 1800 Hundert??



wann??


ich habe morgen möglicherweise ab 15uhr  zeit und sogar ein auto,
wollte zum teuto...


----------



## FreeGollum (22. März 2011)

leider noch nicht möglich bei mir...Aber am WE wird auf Sommerzeit umgestellt und dann bin ich wieder Mo+Mi am start mit dem Danskerteuto, dem Pelle und dem d-_-b. wir werden uns sehen!


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2011)

hi toolpusher.....

fox 40, RC 4 dämpfer, ein kettenblatt.... 

wenn du nen lift in den teuto baust oder nur noch im park fahren willst ist das o.k. , ansonsten macht dich ne fox 40 eher einsam... tourefahren ist mit nem downhiller eher nicht möglich...

selbst ich merke bei meinem bike das deutlich höhere gewicht zum vorgänger... ein schön leichter freerider mit 160-180mm federweg wäre warscheinlich der beste kompromiss für alles.... stahlfederelemente sind wenn es härter wird eher die wahl und ich würd sie nicht mehr tauschen wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2011)

TB, wann soll es denn morgen los gehen????


----------



## FreeGollum (22. März 2011)

nimm doch ne Totem und ne hammerschmid! Gewicht d. Bikes ist eher gewöhnungssache. Das einzige was mir nur noch am Gambler fehlt ist die Hammerschmid - nach einer saison fahren auf der dicken kiste ist es nicht mehr wild.


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2011)

herbert, muß du nicht arbeiten??????


----------



## herby-hancoc (22. März 2011)

NÖ kein Bock
GEH Rennradfahren mit DIETER


----------



## M.N. (22. März 2011)

Jo, Pascal... Anmeldung bei mir ist durch, wir können uns auf den Weg machen. Ich habe das Kona mit einem weißen SANK Spike aufgebaut, auserdem sind die Deemax Felgen Geschichte, das def. Mavic 729 ist ers. und beide Laufräder mit weißen Speichen u. roten Nippel aufgespeicht! Sixpack Griffe in elox. rot stehen dem Lenker auch gut. Ach und der weiße Transiton Sattel ist drauf.


----------



## M.N. (22. März 2011)

Am So. fahren die Lingender Leute nach BE, wer macht sich von Ibbenbüren mit auf den Weg. Soll bestes Wetter geben.


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2011)

jojo, fährst du morgen in den teuto????


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2011)

wie sieht es mit 12:00 uhr am bocketalschutzhüttentrimmdichpilz aus?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11503


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2011)

bin da..... "high noon"


----------



## Totoxl (22. März 2011)

Das die Lingener sich auf den Weg nach Belgien machen stimmt, ich weiß es aus sicherer Quelle 

Toolpusher neues Bike? Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber meinst du ein DH Bolide ist das richtige für dich? Der Einsatzbereich ist halt schon auf eine Sache Beschränkt, Berg runter. Dein Onkel Jim ist doch schon ein guter Allrounder und falls es doch ein wenig "dicker" sein muss, dann halt auch nicht zu Fett. Alles muss stabil genug sein aber auch nicht zu schwer, jedes Gramm muss den Berg auch hoch, damit man runter Spaß damit haben kann. Lifte sind in unserer Gegend selten zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo, fährst du morgen in den teuto????



wenn nich nur hcclaudia da ist, dann ja.

arbeiten bis 13 und

auto hab ich 
erst ab 14 uhr...




wird also wohl wieder nix mit gemeinsam


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> bin da..... "high noon"



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5izI0XImO8"]YouTube        - 12 Uhr Mittags - Intro[/nomedia]

wo startest du morgen jojo?wir sind dann da.
als rookie allein im teuto?viel zu gefährlich .
hast ja gesehen was sich zu highnoon so rumtreibt.


----------



## rigger (22. März 2011)

Ich würde auch beim Onkel Jim bleiben!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2011)

nee komm ruhig in den teuto,wir passen auf dich auf.


----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> YouTube        - 12 Uhr Mittags - Intro



dub dubdubdudub

boah was´n film ne!?

jo 
also dann morgen zu dritt
cool
wie im film
geil
ich sollte aufnahmen machen

bin dann aber erst um viertel vor drei da....
wanderparkplatz dörenther kippen


----------



## schlabberkette (22. März 2011)

@msghostrider77,
ich dachte wir eröffnen mitte April die Bikeparksaison in Winterberg/Willingen!! Du Lump. Willst dich wohl lieber gegen 15jährige battlen als gegen den Oppa auf der DH-Strecke zu verkacken? Schisser 

@Toolpusher69
Die Fox 40 ist ne tolle CC-Gabel, lass dich von den anderen nicht verrückt machen  je schwerer das Radl, desto effektiver das Training.
Exklusiv-Tip von meiner schlabberketta: Kohlenhydratspeicher beim biken regelmäßig auffüllen! Ernst gemeint 

@Diddie40
Wenn Kohlenhydratspeicher leer (wegen nix gegessen beim biken), läuft auch keine Fettverbrennung mehr! Als Tip für alle die nebenbei noch abnehmen wollen: VIEL ESSEN


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. März 2011)

OK Schlabberkette dann trete ich dir halt in den Arsch am 15 April in Willingen/Winterberg!!!#
Bin doch bei dir Meista Joda!!!!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (22. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> OK Schlabberkette dann trete ich dir halt in den Arsch am 15 April in Willingen/Winterberg!!!#
> Bin doch bei dir Meista Joda!!!!!!!



So ist´s recht, um die Alten muss man sich kümmern 
Der 15. April ist aber´n Freitag. Kannst besser am 16. April den Zivi für mich spielen!! Am 17. darfste dich dann meinetwegen uffe Rennstrecke in Warstein austoben, damit du auch mal ein Erfolgserlebnis hast 

Hier gibt´s übrigens ein weiteres Rennen für die Downhiller unter Euch:

Osterhasen-Jagd am Inrather-Berg in Krefeld am 25.04.2011
www.dropsau.info oder direkt unter 
http://www.schranzwuerfel.de/anmeldung.html


----------



## diddie40 (22. März 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe festgestellt: Bei null Kondition muss man ständig essen.
> Bei guter Kondition ( viel und *regelmäßigem* Grundlagentraining ) brauche ich selbst bei 5 Stnden Touren nichts essen. Kommt davon, dass der Körper bei langen Grundlagentrainingseinheiten die Energie aus den Fettpolstern holt. Grundlagentraining fördert einen guten Stoffwechsel. Nach dem Training dann die Kohlehydratspeicher wieder auffüllen.
> Die Wissenschaft bringt diesbezüglich häufig mal neue Erkentnisse, mal so, dann doch wieder so. Ich verlass mich auf meine Erfahrung. Habe auf diese Weise sowohl eine gute Kondition als auch Gewichtsreduzierung.
> Ansonsten Radfahren kommt vom Radfahren, ob mit oder ohne Essen.
> Nach 3 Tagen Pause beginnt der Muskelabbau. Da ist 3-5x im Jahr ne kleine Runde nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (22. März 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe festgestellt: Bei null Kondition muss man ständig essen.
> Bei guter Kondition ( viel und *regelmäßigem* Grundlagentraining ) brauche ich selbst bei 5 Stnden Touren nichts essen. Kommt davon, dass der Körper bei langen Grundlagentrainingseinheiten die Energie aus den Fettpolstern holt. Grundlagentraining fördert einen guten Stoffwechsel. Nach dem Training dann die Kohlehydratspeicher wieder auffüllen.
> Die Wissenschaft bringt diesbezüglich häufig mal neue Erkentnisse, mal so, dann doch wieder so. Ich verlass mich auf meine Erfahrung. Habe auf diese Weise sowohl eine gute Kondition als auch Gewichtsreduzierung.
> Ansonsten Radfahren kommt vom Radfahren, ob mit oder ohne Essen.
> Nach 3 Tagen Pause beginnt der Muskelabbau. Da ist 3-5x im Jahr ne kleine Runde nix.



Ganz meiner Meinung, alles viel zu wissenschaftlich! Besser auf den eigenen Körper hören, und der sagt mir: fahren, fahren, fahren... vor allem Spaß haben und ganz nebenbei fit und besser werden


----------



## schlabberkette (22. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> was isn hier los?????
> zu kalt,angenehme teutorunden ,oma hat geburtstag und die katze hat einen kater.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11503
> ...



Was meinst Du mit neue Sachen?
Du machst mich neugierig


----------



## rigger (22. März 2011)

Hat einer von euch ne Fräse für die Scheibenbremsaufnahme (is2000) hinten und für ne Gabel mit ner 20mm Steckachse?


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. März 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit neue Sachen?
> Du machst mich neugierig



ich will es mal, ohne zu übertreiben ,vorsichtig so darstellen.

unglaubliche,bisher nicht für möglich gehaltene spots der superlative die weder whistler noch pds in der form bieten kann.

also nichts besonderes


----------



## M.N. (23. März 2011)

Anmeldebestätigung ist da. Erstes Dh Rennen ich bin gespannt, macht sich noch wer mit auf den Weg?


----------



## M.N. (23. März 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ne Fräse für die Scheibenbremsaufnahme (is2000) hinten und für ne Gabel mit ner 20mm Steckachse?


 

Was hast du denn vor? Der Herbert hat alles. Denn mal anhauen. _Willst du dir Federweg drauffräsen? _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (23. März 2011)

ne ich hab ja jetzt sie gustl bekommen und die bremsaufnahmen sind nicht plan und ich bekomm die bremse nicht ausgerichtet.

Dann hau ich den herbert mal an.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. März 2011)

Hey Melvin,konnte mich nicht mehr anmelden!!!
Alle plätze belegt!!
Komme aber trotzdem mit


----------



## M.N. (23. März 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hey Melvin,konnte mich nicht mehr anmelden!!!
> Alle plätze belegt!!
> Komme aber trotzdem mit


 

Sehr gut! Das du am Start bist. MfG


----------



## rigger (23. März 2011)

Welches Rennen denn?


----------



## M.N. (23. März 2011)

Im Bikepark Warstein am 17.04.


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. März 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

es wird nicht mehr al zu lang dauern mit der Buchung FÃ¼r PDS, ein par Angebote hatten wir schon aber die waren doch ein wenig zu luxuriÃ¶s bzw. zu teuer. Die Anfragen sind noch nicht alle beantwortet, sobald ich alle zusammen hab, gibts ne Meldung von mir.

Die war ganz nett aber mit 1200â¬ Ã¼ber unserem Budget.

http://www.reach4thealps.com/Summer/brown-bear.php


----------



## schlabberkette (23. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich will es mal, ohne zu übertreiben ,vorsichtig so darstellen.
> 
> unglaubliche,bisher nicht für möglich gehaltene spots der superlative die weder whistler noch pds in der form bieten kann.
> 
> also nichts besonderes



huhhhh, geheimnisvoll
bräuchte ich dafür mein 200mm Eisenschwein oder ginge das auch mit´ner 160er Elfe?


----------



## Totoxl (23. März 2011)

Schade, ich habe auch noch darüber nachgedacht mich da anzumelden, aber das Thema Warstein Rennen hat sich dann erledigt. 

Hat Jemand nächste Woche Mo, Do oder Freitag Bock auf eine Runde Teuto? Ich habe Urlaub.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (23. März 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Toolpusher neues Bike? Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber meinst du ein DH Bolide ist das richtige für dich? Der Einsatzbereich ist halt schon auf eine Sache Beschränkt, Berg runter. Dein Onkel Jim ist doch schon ein guter Allrounder und falls es doch ein wenig "dicker" sein muss, dann halt auch nicht zu Fett. Alles muss stabil genug sein aber auch nicht zu schwer, jedes Gramm muss den Berg auch hoch, damit man runter Spaß damit haben kann. Lifte sind in unserer Gegend selten zu finden.



Ihr habt ja alle recht , schließlich bin ich ja auch schon ü 40 und nicht mehr son Jungspund wie z.B. unser M.N.. Ich würde gerne einen Lift sponsern, aber  wo die Kohle her. Also werde ich mich auf ein 180er FR einschießen. Leicht, stabil und Teutotrailgerecht. Gruß T69


----------



## jojo2 (23. März 2011)

enduro, tb
danke für die schöne tour
sind ja doch einige nette sachen im letzten halben jahr dazu gekommen.

krank und schlapp habe ich meiner freude 
allerdings nicht immer so ausdruck verleihen können...

dankeschön,
dass ihr wieder mal so nett zu mir ward
und ich danke meinem uncle jimbo ebenfalls
und dem lieben gott und dem herrn vom fahrradladen da in brochterbeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. März 2011)

Morgen Abend 18,00 Uhr  Biken Mit Richard und mir??
Jemand lust??
P.S. wenn ja Lampe einstecken!!!


----------



## cannondude (24. März 2011)

Ich habe meinem Kona Coilair auch mal auf die Waage gestellt: 15,8 kg.


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2011)

hey jojo, sonntag hast du wieder die möglichkeit auf ne schöne runde mit netten leuten...

war echt ne gute runde gestern, super wetter, lief gut und reifenkunde haben wir auch noch gelernt  

was ist ein "snakebite", wie flicke ich richtig, wie rum wird ein rad montiert, warum sollte man den kleber erst abbinden lassen  fragen über fragen die gestern eindrucksvoll in der praxis geklärt wurden.. danke dafür, nu weiß ich wies geht....


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2011)

15.8 KG 

da hätte ich ja auf wesendlich weniger getippt, luftfahrwerk, leichte laufräder und reifen....wie man sich täuschen kann....da ist mein rad mit 16 kg ja echt leicht


----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2011)

So, habe nun auch ein neues bike
den Rahmen werden die meisten von euch ja kennen. Da der Käufer aus privaten finanziellen Gründen den Rahmen M.N. zum Rückkauf angeboten hat, ist er nun bei mir gelandet. Nochmals grossen Dank an M.N., dass du mir den Rahmen weiterverkauft hast. Des einen Leid des anderen Freud.
Kleine Tunuingmaßnahmen sind noch erforderlich. Im Moment ist mein alter Dämpfer verbaut (216mm Einbaulänge), es gehört aber einer mit 222mm Einbaulänge hinein. Der ist bestellt. (x-fusion DC)
So werde das Ding jetzt mal ausgiebig im Teuto testen.
Wo wir gerade beim Gewicht sind. Es wiegt 16,8kg


----------



## rigger (24. März 2011)

Hast du dein altes jetzt in Rente geschickt? Sieht schon mal schick aus! 

Ich war je gestern noch beim Herbert, danke nochmal  und hab mir den Ride Rahmen geholt, dämpfer hab ich auf schon bestellt, nen Manitou swinger x4 in 190mm. Meine Pike nehm ich erstmal mit rüber.


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2011)

diddie du alter schlaviner.....heimlich an neuen projekten arbeiten, nix anmerken lassen....super, überraschung gelungen.....

sieht super aus mit der einfachbrücke, besser als mit fox 40


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> 15.8 KG
> 
> da hätte ich ja auf wesendlich weniger getippt, luftfahrwerk, leichte laufräder und reifen....wie man sich täuschen kann....da ist mein rad mit 16 kg ja echt leicht




200 mm Federweg bei schweren Felgen, da sind 15,8 KG verdammt leicht


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2011)

na, mit den reifen sind die laufräder nicht mehr wirklich schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. März 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> So, habe nun auch ein neues bike



und wieder mal:
diddie der fuchs
viele reden 
du machst

aber an den anblick diddie und ein canyon
muss ich mich erst gewöhnen
viel spass mit dem teil


zu dem schlecht passenden roten sattel, 
hast du bestimmt auch noch deinen komischen helm ohne schirm, ne?

dann passt es ja wieder


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2011)

diddie, warum ein so "exotischer" dämpfer ???


----------



## scott-bussi (24. März 2011)

@ diddi
Sieht echt super aus. Das ist der optimale Teuto- (und auch für fast alles) Aufbau für den Rahmen. Die Durolux sollte da super funktionieren.

Habe auch ein kl. neues Projekt, werde es die Tage mal posten.


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> 15.8 KG
> 
> da hätte ich ja auf wesendlich weniger getippt, luftfahrwerk, leichte laufräder und reifen....wie man sich täuschen kann....da ist mein rad mit 16 kg ja echt leicht


16 Kilo schon recht schwer für die Zwergenrahmengröße!!!


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2011)

nur kein neid FB, nur kein neid.....


----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> diddie, warum ein so "exotischer" dämpfer ???


 
Habe schon mehrere x-fusion Luftdämpfer gefahren und war immer sehr zufrieden damit. Bei dem DC-Dämpfer kann ich Zugstufe, Progression und Durchschlagschutz einstellen. Mehr brauche ich nicht. Außerdem ist er relativ günstig. Wenn die Performance mit nem Luftdämpfer nicht so wird, wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann wird´s ein Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2011)

hast du dir nen nagelneuen bestellt??? 

sonst wäre der hier auch recht gut und dazu noch extrem günstig... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/359206/cat/19


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2011)

und das soll einer der besten luftdämpfer nach fox für freeride sein...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/360853/cat/19


----------



## FreeGollum (24. März 2011)

...oder gleich in die Vollen greifen: VIVID AIR... 
http://www.sicklines.com/2010/04/16/2011-rockshox-vivid-air/


----------



## M.N. (24. März 2011)

Ich fahre am Sa. mit den Leuten aus Ms. nach Witten. Wenn noch einer Lust hat eben melden.


----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2011)

Danke für die Tips. Habe gerade mal meinen Manitou Swinger SPV Coil eingebaut. Die Performance scheint doch deutlich besser zu sein. Habe hier allerdings keine richtige Teststrecke im Garten. Werde es morgen mal auf den bekannten Strecken im Teuto testen.
Wenn ich so einen amtlichen Freeride Luftdämpfer nehme wiegt der 500g, ein Coildämpfer wiegt 800g, da nehme ich sicherlich lieber den Coildämpfer. 
Weiß einer von euch wie weit man die Feder vorspannen kann? Habe eine 350er Feder und 8 ganze Umdrehungen vorgespannt, um auf 35% Sag zu kommen, oder ist es besser eine 400er Feder zu nehmen?


----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2011)

Rennen in Warstein: es scheinen noch Plätze frei zu sein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8142829#post8142829


----------



## scott-bussi (24. März 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch wie weit man die Feder vorspannen kann? Habe eine 350er Feder und 8 ganze Umdrehungen vorgespannt, um auf 35% Sag zu kommen, oder ist es besser eine 400er Feder zu nehmen?



Ich meine ich hätte mal gelesen, wenn man die Feder mehr als 3 Umdrehungen vorspannen muß, sollte man die nächst härtere Feder nehmen.
Ich hätte auch noch eine 450er aus meinem Fox zum  Testen.


----------



## Totoxl (24. März 2011)

Stahldämpferfedern, dürfen max. 3 Umdrehung vorgespannt werden soweit ich das weiß.
Musst mal ein wenig googeln, irgendwo gibt es auch ein Federhärte Rechner. Der hat mir auch geholfen. 

Die Info habe ich mal auf die schnelle gefunden
"Fahrergewicht(kg) x 115 x Federweg(mm): Dämpferhub (in mm) : Dämpferhub (in mm) = Federrate.
Je nach Geschmack uns Einsatzzweck aufrunden (CC, 4C, Droppen) oder abrunden (DH, Komforttouren)"


----------



## M.N. (24. März 2011)

Ihr Toys....


----------



## Totoxl (24. März 2011)

Bei unserer Truppe geht es mal wieder ein wenig auf und ab, eine Hälfte fährt nach Belgien, die andere wird am So. um ca.12Uhr in GM Hütte eine Runde drehen. Bzw. rauf schieben, runter fahren. Wer Bock auf GM, kann sich ja bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2011)

max 3 umdrehungen sind richtig...mehr geht nicht da die feder sonst zu viel komprimiert wird...

federdämpfer wird besser ins bike passen denke ich mal...


----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2011)

Danke für die Info.
Bei mir wären das dann genau 375
bleibt also auszuprobiren ob 350er oder 400er Feder bessere Ergebnisse bringen.


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2011)

der rechner ist schon nicht schlecht...bei mir war es auch genau zwischen 2 werten, hab dann die höheren genommen und es paßte sehr gut...konnte noch 1 umdrehung vorspannen und der sag paßt 100%tig....


----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Bei unserer Truppe geht es mal wieder ein wenig auf und ab, eine Hälfte fährt nach Belgien, die andere wird am So. um ca.12Uhr in GM Hütte eine Runde drehen. Bzw. rauf schieben, runter fahren. Wer Bock auf GM, kann sich ja bei mir melden.


Sonntag um 12 in gnh ist ne gute Sache für mich, bin Samstag lange unterwegs, Sommerzeit, neues bike, da sind die Strecken dort genau das Richtige.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. März 2011)

Für alle die es interesiert,ich fahre im Juni (18-24.6) mit nach PDS..weil ja der Marcus für dieses Jahr keine Starterlaubnis mehr bekommen hat (Schade Saalbach wäre auch geil gewesen) aber ich hoffe mal das Frankreich genau so geil wird!!!
Allso Samstag fitmach Runde im Teuto!!


----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der rechner ist schon nicht schlecht...bei mir war es auch genau zwischen 2 werten, hab dann die höheren genommen und es paßte sehr gut...konnte noch 1 umdrehung vorspannen und der sag paßt 100%tig....


 
Genau das werde ich auch machen.
 Was haltet ihr vom Fox Van Coil?


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2011)

der ist nicht schlecht, allerdings wenn du mit einstellbarem durchsachlagschutz und druckstufe geliebäugelt hast ist der eher "einfach"

schau doch mal nach nem revox oder evolver von manitou oder nem 5 coil....


----------



## Toolpusher69 (24. März 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> So, habe nun auch ein neues bike
> den Rahmen werden die meisten von euch ja kennen. Da der Käufer aus privaten finanziellen Gründen den Rahmen M.N. zum Rückkauf angeboten hat, ist er nun bei mir gelandet. Nochmals grossen Dank an M.N., dass du mir den Rahmen weiterverkauft hast. Des einen Leid des anderen Freud.
> Kleine Tunuingmaßnahmen sind noch erforderlich. Im Moment ist mein alter Dämpfer verbaut (216mm Einbaulänge), es gehört aber einer mit 222mm Einbaulänge hinein. Der ist bestellt. (x-fusion DC)
> So werde das Ding jetzt mal ausgiebig im Teuto testen.
> Wo wir gerade beim Gewicht sind. Es wiegt 16,8kg



Glückwunsch und allzeit birkenfreie Fahrt . Gruß T69


----------



## rigger (25. März 2011)

@toolpusher ich kann sonnatg nicht, muss arbeiten und hab mein rad nicht zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (25. März 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Genau das werde ich auch machen.
> Was haltet ihr vom Fox Van Coil?



Ich habe auch den Van Coil. Ist ein recht einfacher Dämpfer, kann man nicht viel falsch machen, aber es gibt deutlich bessere! Ich würde einen hochwertigeren einbauen, da der Van inzwischen nicht mehr die Performance bietet wie ein moderner Dämpfer.
Ich würde es erst einmal mit dem von dir verbauten Luftdämpfer probieren. Ich schätze damit hast du auch 180 mm hinten und der Lenkwinkel sieht jetzt schon recht steil aus. Die Durolux baut eben deutlich kürzer als eine Doppelbrückengabel, oder?


----------



## diddie40 (25. März 2011)

Die Durolux hat eine Einbauhöhe von 566mm, dass ist genau die Einbauhöhe, die canyon für das frx angibt. Ich würde das bike auch mit 216ner Dämpfer fahren aber das Tretlager ist mir so zu tief, auch der Sitzwinkel dürfte ein wenig steiler sein, denke, dass sich das Rad mit dem 222er Dämpfer stimmiger fährt.
Bin Gestern mit dem Luftdämpfer ne Runde gefahren. Der passt nicht so gut. Ist bei schnellen Schlägen trotz offener Zugstufe überfordert und nutzt trotz 30% Sag den Federweg nicht genügend aus. Werde gleich mal den Manitou Swinger Coil testen. Sollte der besser sein, wird es auf jeden Fall ein Coildämpfer


----------



## FreeGollum (25. März 2011)

Ich selber fahre in meinem Gambler einen VIVID Coil in 240mm länge. Ich habe allerdings im Handbuch von Scott nachgeschaut welche Federhärte in Kombination mit dem Rahmen ideal für mich ist und danach getauscht. Dieser Dämpfer ist zwar auch einfach in der Bedienung ABER das macht man einmal und nie wieder  (rebound, compression und die Federvorspannung 1,5 Umdrehungen). Das Teil ist unverwüstlich ...macht aber sicher keinen Schlanken Fuss. 

Was sagt denn Canyon zu den Federhärten!?


----------



## diddie40 (25. März 2011)

Das sagt canyon:
*Größenabhängiges Dämpfer-Setup
*Um die 200 mm Federweg des Torque FRX effizient auszunutzen, muss das Fahrwerksetup stimmen. Die Stahlfeder des Fox Dämpfers ist daher in unterschiedlichen Härten spezifiziert. Rahmengröße S = 300 Ibs / M = 400 lbs / L = 500 lbs.  	
Also eigentlich sagt canyon nichts!


----------



## M.N. (25. März 2011)

Ich bin morgen in Witten, mit den Jungs aus Paderborn u. Ms. Nächstes We. fahre ich noch einmal nach Kallenhardt um für das Rennen zu trainieren. Wenn jemand da Zeit hat. 

@Diddie ein Fahrbericht aus GmH ist erwünscht.


----------



## FreeGollum (25. März 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Das sagt canyon:
> *Größenabhängiges Dämpfer-Setup
> *Um die 200 mm Federweg des Torque FRX effizient auszunutzen, muss das Fahrwerksetup stimmen. Die Stahlfeder des Fox Dämpfers ist daher in unterschiedlichen Härten spezifiziert. Rahmengröße S = 300 Ibs / M = 400 lbs / L = 500 lbs.
> Also eigentlich sagt canyon nichts!



tja dann gilt halt wirklich ausprobieren und zwei Federhärten gegeneinander testen. Ich hatte jetzt erwartet, dass mind. auf die Körpergewichte ein wenig eingegangen wird. Hier hibt es doch bestimmt auch ein Canyon thread...und dieser Rahmen ist ja nun auch nicht ein Exot. Da muss es doch auch einiges an Erfahrungsberichten geben. 
Ich würde einfach mal die 400er einbauen und die mit 350er/300er direkt auf der gleichen strecke testen. Fühlst Du Dich wohl mit 400er dann drin lassen, wechseln kann man ja immer. Sowas ist ja immer (!!) eine persönliches Einstellungen. Einige mögen es ja auch einfach straffer iim Fahrwerk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2011)

ums testen wird er nicht rum kommen...ein dämpfer mit druckstufendämpfung ist schon von vorteil, grad da diddie ja auch touren damit fahren will und das fahrwerk bergauf auch ruhig sein sollte...


----------



## diddie40 (25. März 2011)

Habe wie schon erwähnt ne 350ger Feder , werde die mal testen. Habe gerade festgestellt, dass der Manitoudämpfer wirklich 216mm Einbaulänge hat, der Fox Float Dämpfer aber sich nach einer kurzen Fahrzeit 2-3mm Negativfederweg gönnt und dann nur noch 213mm im ausgefedertem Zusatand bietet. 3mm Hub machen bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:2,8 immerhin 8,4mm am Hinterrad und damit kommt auch das Tretlager höher. Neben aller Theorie entscheidet die Praxis, also werde jetzt mal testen gehn


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2011)

würde bedeuten das du mit dem 216mm ca. 180mm federweg hast, oder liege ich da falsch...

das würde doch optimal zur gabel passen und reichlich was bringen.... und der swinger coil hat doch auch plattform zur wippdämpfung und son zeúgs....


----------



## diddie40 (25. März 2011)

Genau, mit nem 216er Dämpfer habe ich 180mm Federweg. Das reicht eigentlich auch, aber der Sitzwinkel wird flacher und das Tretlager tiefer. Außerdem muss man bei dem relativ hohem Übersetzungsverhältnis mit viel SAG fahren, dann arbeitet der Hinterbau erst richtig gut. Bin gerade mal den Tannendownhill mit 30% und dann mit 40% gefahren. 40% SAG bei einem eigentlich zu kurzen Dämpfer bringen die oben beschriebenen Nachteile, deswegen kommt auf jeden Fall ein 222mm Coildämpfer rein. Ich bin bei dem bike total überrascht, dass der so Antriebsneutral ist. Kein Wippen trotz minimalster SPVeinstellung. Ich denke, auf eine Wippunterdrückung kann ich getrost verzichten, im Gegenteil, glaube das der Hinterbau mit einem Dämpfer ohne Plattform besser arbeitet.


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2011)

das hört sich doch gut an....

schon gesehen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/362528/cat/19


----------



## scott-bussi (25. März 2011)

Hat von euch zufällig noch einer einen Lenker liegen?
Ich suche einen schwarzen, breiten (mind. 740 mm) und trotzdem recht hohen (ca. 30 mm Rize)  Lenker mit 31,8 mm Durchmesser.


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. März 2011)

Moin, da hier im Moment Stahlfederdämpfer Thema sind hab ich da auch mal eine Frage. Bei einer Feder stehen ja immer ein paar Daten drauf z.b. 2,8-400 ,worauf beziehen sich die 2,8, Innendurchmesser der Feder oder Dicke der Feder???


----------



## scott-bussi (25. März 2011)

2,8 bezieht sich auf die Länge der Feder!


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2011)

der erste wert ist die federlänge in zoll und der zweite die federrate.....


----------



## diddie40 (26. März 2011)

der erste Wert ist nicht die Federlänge sondern der mögliche Hub bis die Feder komplett zusammengedrückt ist. Eine 2,8er Feder hat 70mm Hub also für Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (26. März 2011)

Ich nehme Diddies Antwort, höhrt sich für mich plausibelsten an,  1 Zoll ist ja 25,4 mm dann kommt das schon hin. Dann ist es ja auch egal von welcher Firma ich die Feder nehme, wenn die Daten stimmen. Die von Rock Shox kosten ja gerade mal die Hälfte an Euronen wie die von Fox oder haben die wieder verschiedene Innendurchmesser??? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## M.N. (26. März 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hat von euch zufällig noch einer einen Lenker liegen?
> Ich suche einen schwarzen, breiten (mind. 740 mm) und trotzdem recht hohen (ca. 30 mm Rize) Lenker mit 31,8 mm Durchmesser.


 
Ich habe einen Truvativ Boobar (20 mm Rise) /780 mm breit)!


----------



## M.N. (26. März 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Ich nehme Diddies Antwort, höhrt sich für mich plausibelsten an, 1 Zoll ist ja 25,4 mm dann kommt das schon hin. Dann ist es ja auch egal von welcher Firma ich die Feder nehme, wenn die Daten stimmen. Die von Rock Shox kosten ja gerade mal die Hälfte an Euronen wie die von Fox oder haben die wieder verschiedene Innendurchmesser??? Fragen über Fragen


 

Ich habe noch zwei Fox Federn da, 400/2,8 u. 450/2,8. Wenn diese dir weiter helfen.


----------



## diddie40 (26. März 2011)

Ja, es gibt verschiedene Innendurchmesser.


----------



## diddie40 (26. März 2011)

Hi M.N.
Auch schon so früh wach?
Die 400er Feder würde ich zum testen der richtigen Federstärke gerne nehmen.
warte aber noch auf den Dämpfer mit der richtigen Einbaulänge


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. März 2011)

diddie biste gleich um 12 auch am Parkplatz??
und Melvin ich wäre an deiner 450 Feder interessiert!!!


----------



## diddie40 (26. März 2011)

Ich muss um 14:30 wieder zu Hause sein. Bin aber gleich mit dem bike unterwegs, komme dann um 12:00 zum Parkplatz, können dann ja noch ne Stunde zusammen fahren.


----------



## diddie40 (26. März 2011)

Hier mal ne gute seite zum ausrechnen der Federhärte
http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/


----------



## scott-bussi (26. März 2011)

@ Der Cherusker
Die Federn von Rock Shox passen nicht unbedingt auf den Fox. Federn vom Vivid sind zu groß vom Durchmesser! Habe ich schon probiert. Die schleifen am Ausgleichsgebälter!

@ M.N.
Den Lenker müßte ich mal probieren. Wenn du ihn Pascal mitgeben könntest, würde ich mal testen ob die Höhe reicht.

@ MS ghostrider
Eine 450er Fox Feder habe ich auch noch hier liegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (26. März 2011)

400er, 450er, davon kann ich nur Träumen, ich fahre eine schöne 650er Feder.
Ich habe aber auch schwere Knochen


----------



## enduro pro (26. März 2011)

is klar toto 

wie war das noch:  kommt ein mann zum arzt, der ihm sagt :" sie haben wasser in den beinen zun eisen im blut" ...darauf der mann : "wenn sie mir nu noch sagen, das ich sand im sack habe, fang ich sofort an zu bauen....."


----------



## FRKing (26. März 2011)

also ich fahr ja ne 350 feder.


----------



## Totoxl (26. März 2011)

@Diddie
Wolltest du jetzt morgen auch nach GMH?


----------



## scott-bussi (26. März 2011)

@ toto und fr-king

die Federhärte hat nichts mit dem Fahrergewicht zu tun sondern *nur* mit der Kinematik der Federung!!!!!!!

Ich habe auch so eine ungünstige Kinematik das ich eine 600er Feder brauche.


----------



## Totoxl (26. März 2011)

Ach ja,genau so wahr das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (26. März 2011)

Schreib doch mal einfach wann ihr euch am Parkplatz in GMH trefft.
Bin jetzt erst mal weg und komme spät zurück, dann noch die Sommerzeit, wenn´s passt, komme ich


----------



## Totoxl (26. März 2011)

Wir fahren um 11 in lingen los, also ca. 12uhr


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. März 2011)

12 Uhr'? Ich wär dabei. 0177-144 34 04. Es gibt einieges neues bei uns.


----------



## diddie40 (27. März 2011)

bin dann um 12 am parkplatz forsthaus. m.n. will auch wohl mitkommen. von den neuen strecken habe ich schon gehört. chrisxrossi,wäre super, wenn du uns die zeigen könntest.


----------



## diddie40 (27. März 2011)

habe gerade gesehen, dass morgen früh doch ne truppe sich um 10.00 im teuto trifft.
bin ein wenig irritiert. tb hat doch eigentlich arbeiten müssen, crisxrossi will uns um 12 die neuen sttecken in gmh zeigen. wenn man zügig fährt, ist das wohl mit dem bike in 2h von dörenthe zu schaffen


----------



## FRKing (27. März 2011)

@scott-bussi also wenn man jetzt ca. 110 kg. wiegt und ne 350 feder fährt ist das schon ziemlich weich und das hat schon etwas mit dem Fahrergewicht zutun.


----------



## scott-bussi (27. März 2011)

Von wem sprichst Du? 110 Kg? 
Aber noch mal:

die Federhärte hat nichts mit dem Fahrergewicht zu tun sondern nur mit der Kinematik der Federung!!!!!!!

Das ist erwiesen! Da kannst Du alle Jumbos hier im Forum fragen.


----------



## FRKing (27. März 2011)

Also ich kenn da jemand der wiegt 120 kg. der hat sein rad bekommen dann war da ne 350er feder drin.. das war dann sehr weich. dann hat er ne 450 er bekommen und es war wesemtlich härter. was da los?


----------



## scott-bussi (27. März 2011)

Waage kaputt!!


----------



## FRKing (27. März 2011)

Naja.. will ich jetzt auch nicht drüber streiten. Wir können uns ja drauf einigen das es was mit beiden sachen zutun hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (27. März 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Von wem sprichst Du? 110 Kg?
> Aber noch mal:
> 
> die Federhärte hat nichts mit dem Fahrergewicht zu tun sondern nur mit der Kinematik der Federung!!!!!!!
> ...


Du meinst das also wirklich im Ernst?
Bei gleichem bike macht es kein Unterschied ob ein 65kg oder 90kg Fahrer drauf sitzt?
Die Rechnung musst du mir erklären.
Warum dann bloß so viele herumexperimentieren, bis sie die passende Federstärke gefunden haben, wenn die wüssten...


----------



## scott-bussi (27. März 2011)

@diddie


----------



## scott-bussi (27. März 2011)

Mal in Ernst:
Ich will nur sagen, daß 2 Fahrer mit je 100 Kg aber verschiedenen Bikes nicht zwangsweise die gleiche Federhärte fahren müssen. Ich wiege 100 kg und fahre eine 600er Feder, weil die bei meinem Rahmen passt.
In einem anderen Rahmen würde ich evtl. mit einer 500er auskommen.
Ich habe ich meinem uralten Scott sogar mal eine 900er Feder gebraucht, weil die Übersetzung so heftig war.
Grundsätzlich braucht ein schwerer Fahrer natürlich eine härtere Feder als ein leichter!!!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (27. März 2011)

Heute Solorunde gedreht, Konditraining und ein bisschen Baummikado ( nur gucken, nicht anschlagen  ). Wäre bei dem Teutonenwetter gerne mit euch gefahren, leider kam es zeitlich nicht aus. 
@ Diddie, hast du einen großen Unterschied zwischen Air.- und Coildämpfung erfahren können ? Das Rose kann man nämlich mit einem DHX 5 Air, DHX RC2 bzw. DHX RC4 bestücken . Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie die Performance des Coil sich anfühlt. Kleines Statement wäre ganz nett. 
Gruß T69


----------



## jojo2 (27. März 2011)

tb
dann komm ich ma zur sache!

jetzt hast du auch mal erleben müssen, wie das ist:

sonnenschein, 10 coole biker
und man selbst ist nicht dabei...
das war wieder klasse heute

gechilled:
viel pausen mit tech talk, 
aber ich konnte ja dann meine extrarunden drehen
hach, was
bin ich froh, dass ich wieder´n rad hab
ich danke euch allen für heute
schöne runde gewesen in der runde!


----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2011)

kann mich jojo  nur anschließen.....mal wieder sehr schön....nette truppe heut wieder...

toolpusher, du willst das wirklich durchziehen mit nem DH bike?????


----------



## rigger (27. März 2011)

@TP bleib doch bei deinem Jimbo, ich versteh dich nicht...


----------



## diddie40 (27. März 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Heute Solorunde gedreht, Konditraining und ein bisschen Baummikado ( nur gucken, nicht anschlagen  ). Wäre bei dem Teutonenwetter gerne mit euch gefahren, leider kam es zeitlich nicht aus.
> @ Diddie, hast du einen großen Unterschied zwischen Air.- und Coildämpfung erfahren können ? Das Rose kann man nämlich mit einem DHX 5 Air, DHX RC2 bzw. DHX RC4 bestücken . Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie die Performance des Coil sich anfühlt. Kleines Statement wäre ganz nett.
> Gruß T69


 
Kurzes Statement könnte schwierig werden, da es viele Komponenten gibt, die die ganze Sache beeinflussen.
Bislang kam ich immer mit einem Luftdämpfer besser zurecht. 
Ein Luftdämpfer gibt am Anfang bis Mitte des Federweges relativ viel Federweg frei und wird dann zum Ende schnell härter. Ein Coildämpfer ist da gleichmäßiger über dem gesamten Hub. Die neueren Luftdämpfer versuchen durch grössere Luftkammern linearer zu werden.
Bei meinen bisherigen bikes bis 140mm Federweg fühlte sich der Luftdämpfer bei kleinen bis mittelgrossen Hindernissen nach mehr Federweg an, da der Luftdämpfer halt mehr Hub freigibt als ein Coildämpfer. Nachteril: Bei Sprüngen wird die Kraft nicht gleichmäßig aufgefangen, sondern er rauscht durch den Federweg und wird dann plötzlich härter. Bei meinem neuen bike 180-200mm fühlt sich der coildämpfer besser an. Da man sowieso mehr Federweg hat, braucht es den positiven Effekt des Luftdämpfers am Anfang des Federweges nicht.
Landungen werden schön gleichmäßig abgefedert.
Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass es progressive (wird am Ende des Federweges härter) und degressive Rahmen gibt, dann noch Rahmen mit niedrigem Übersätzungsverhältnissen (zum Beispiel 1:2 aus einem mm Hub des Dämpfers werden 2mm Federweg am Hinterrad)oder hohem Übersetzungsverhältnis( zum Beispiel 1:3 ) Niedrigere Übersetzungsverhältnisse brauchen weniger Druck im Dämpfer und sollen sensibler sein. In wie weit das noch Einfluss auf Luft oder Coildämpfer hat, weiß ich nicht.
Gewichtsmäßig sparst du lediglich 3 Tafeln Schockolade, oder ein bis zwei Weizen....


----------



## Totoxl (27. März 2011)

Heute GM Hütte war es echt gut. Jede menge Leute auf den Beinen, bzw. Räder. Gute Stimmung alle nett. 
Ich möchte ja nicht Jojo´s Job übernehmen, aber aus seinem Test kann auch ein "Hobby" Psychologe erkennen das der Mann endlich wieder glücklich ist  
Schön das alle einen schönen Tag hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (27. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> toolpusher, du willst das wirklich durchziehen mit nem DH bike?????



Nein, kein DH. Ich wollte eigentlich ein paar Umbauten an meinem Jimbo vornehmen. Diese Umbauten wie z.B.Felgen etc. wären dann aber so teuer, dass ich mir besser gleich ein anderes kaufen kann. Jetzt wird es ein Rose Beefcake FR mit 180mm. Allerdings, wie oben schon gesagt, weiß ich noch nicht so genau ob ich einen Coil.- oder Airdämpfer verbauen lassen soll. Es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich im Rosetempel beide Dämpfer mal ausprobiere. Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (27. März 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @TP bleib doch bei deinem Jimbo, ich versteh dich nicht...



Ist ja im Prinzip ein Jimbo, nur etwas mehr Federweg . Wärste mal heute mit mir gefahren, geiles Wetter und schwitzen bis der Arzt kommt . Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (27. März 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Kurzes Statement könnte schwierig werden, da es viele Komponenten gibt, die die ganze Sache beeinflussen.
> Bislang kam ich immer mit einem Luftdämpfer besser zurecht.
> Ein Luftdämpfer gibt am Anfang bis Mitte des Federweges relativ viel Federweg frei und wird dann zum Ende schnell härter. Ein Coildämpfer ist da gleichmäßiger über dem gesamten Hub. Die neueren Luftdämpfer versuchen durch grössere Luftkammern linearer zu werden.
> Bei meinen bisherigen bikes bis 140mm Federweg fühlte sich der Luftdämpfer bei kleinen bis mittelgrossen Hindernissen nach mehr Federweg an, da der Luftdämpfer halt mehr Hub freigibt als ein Coildämpfer. Nachteril: Bei Sprüngen wird die Kraft nicht gleichmäßig aufgefangen, sondern er rauscht durch den Federweg und wird dann plötzlich härter. Bei meinem neuen bike 180-200mm fühlt sich der coildämpfer besser an. Da man sowieso mehr Federweg hat, braucht es den positiven Effekt des Luftdämpfers am Anfang des Federweges nicht.
> ...



Danke für das "kurze Statement", mal schauen (probieren) und dann entscheiden. Danke nochmals. Ach ja, was ich dir noch sagen wollte. Ich finde es total unglaublich, du wickelst dir eine, ziehst ordentlich durch und fährst danach die Steigung hoch als wenn du jeden Tag nichts anderes machen würdest. Ich dampfe nicht und pfeife trotzdem aus dem letzten Loch  . Aber ich arbeitere daran. Gruß T69


----------



## FreeGollum (27. März 2011)

endlich ist die F"§$CK  Winterzeit vorbei...mein Wort zum SommerzeitSonnatg:

http://video.mpora.com/watch/3tUAhczQK/hd/


----------



## schlabberkette (27. März 2011)

...auch den schlabberketten hat´s heute, wie immer, sehr gut im Teuto gefallen


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. März 2011)

war heute wirklich ne tolle Runde!!! Julian und ich waren so begeistert das wir gleich danach bei uns noch durch die Gegend getingelt sind und dann noch gegen Abend nach Osna zum Streeten sind. Bin gerade nach Haus gekommen. Jetzt reichts auch.
Wird aber auch mal Zeit das wir bei uns ne Runde drehen, leider hab ich WE so selten Zeit. Wer also mal in der Woch möchte......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. März 2011)

der termin für  nächsten sonntag.... der see ruft......

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11539


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2011)

oh man,was war das eine harte zeit,hatte seit donnerstag keinen rechner mehr,hab ich das gerede über federhärten und euer gewicht  vermißt.
termin hat der enduro für sonntag schon gesetzt,perfekt.


----------



## enduro pro (28. März 2011)

tb is back....


----------



## cannondude (28. März 2011)

Glückwunsch tb.... und wie gefällt das neue Arbeitsgerät?


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2011)

jau,
mit mir war echt not good cherry eating,oh mist,die tastatur ist noch nicht umgestellt.
aller besten dank das ich durch dich wieder am geschehen teilnehmen kann,super teil.
aber warum sind die englischen tasten ganz anders belegt wie man es sonst kennt.
links fahren ist ja schon komisch.


----------



## jojo2 (28. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ...hab ich das gerede über federhärten und euer gewicht  vermißt.



ich vergaß:
ich fahr bald wieder mit 150er

und tb
mundgeblasen reicht
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8155983&postcount=776

wozu ne radpumpe mitschleppen?!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und tb
> mundgeblasen reicht
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8155983&postcount=776
> 
> wozu ne radpumpe mitschleppen?!


 

hast recht,alles nur gewicht.
laß mich aber bitte dabei sein wenn dich demnächst jemand fragt ob du ihm eine radpumpe leihen kannst und du ihm statt dessen einen blow job anbietest.
bitte bitte


----------



## diddie40 (28. März 2011)

Fürs Wochenende sind 24° und Sonne angekündigt.
Würde gerne am Samstag in den Bikepark Warstein. Bislang wollen M.N. und MSGohstrider mit. Noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## enduro pro (29. März 2011)

würd ja gern, muß nur schon nachmittags ne anlage aufbauen, hab abends nen job als DJ auf ner party


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. März 2011)

treffe mich heute um 17:00 uhr im bocketal mit dem enduro zur gemütlichen altherrenrunde.
wenn jemand bock und zeit hat sehen wir uns dort.
eine frage noch,was für einen player muß ich uploaden damit ich mir unsere videos wieder anschauen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (29. März 2011)

Du brauchst Adobe Flash Player. Guckst Du hier: http://www.adobe.com/de/products/flashplayer/


----------



## enduro pro (29. März 2011)

hey, das altherren hält der TB dann aufrecht, ich gehöre "noch" zu der "jüngeren" bikergruppe   

wird bestimmt ne schöne runde, wetter mal wieder herrlich anzusehen und warm wird es heut bestimmt auch noch


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> treffe mich heute um 17:00 uhr im bocketal mit dem enduro zur gemütlichen altherrenrunde.
> wenn jemand bock und zeit hat sehen wir uns dort.
> eine frage noch,was für einen player muß ich uploaden damit ich mir unsere videos wieder anschauen kann?


Da ich gerade eben aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht bin, werde ich mal dazustoßen und den Altersschnitt erheblich senken.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. März 2011)

ssuper!!!!!!!!!!!
ein zivi!!!!!!!!!
kannst du auch schon um 14:30 den pflegedienst übernehmen?
wir treffen uns schon um 14:30,wenn du nicht da sein solltest holen wir dich um 17:00 uhr dort ab.


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. März 2011)

Ich schau mal, müsste eigentlich klappen. Wenn ich so schnell die Gehhilfen und große-Jungen Windeln aufgetrieben bekomme.


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ssuper!!!!!!!!!!!
> ein zivi!!!!!!!!!
> kannst du auch schon um 14:30 den pflegedienst übernehmen?
> wir treffen uns schon um 14:30,wenn du nicht da sein solltest holen wir dich um 17:00 uhr dort ab.


----------



## diddie40 (29. März 2011)

cannondude schrieb:


> Du brauchst Adobe Flash Player. Guckst Du hier: http://www.adobe.com/de/products/flashplayer/


 
Ich habe mir letzte Woche den internetexplorer 9 runtergeladen und trotz aktueller adobesoftware werden die videos auf der mtb-news Videoseite nicht geladen. Alle anderen Seiten mit Videos funktionieren. (Auch auf den anderen Seiten in mtb-news). Jemand ne Ahnung welches Geheimnis sich dahinter verbirgt? Oder sollte ich mal einen anderen Browser probieren?


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. März 2011)

bei mir laufen die videos trotz des aktuellen flasplayers auch nicht.


----------



## enduro pro (29. März 2011)

noch 45 min


----------



## FreeGollum (29. März 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letzte Woche den internetexplorer 9 runtergeladen und trotz aktueller adobesoftware werden die videos auf der mtb-news Videoseite nicht geladen. Alle anderen Seiten mit Videos funktionieren. (Auch auf den anderen Seiten in mtb-news). Jemand ne Ahnung welches Geheimnis sich dahinter verbirgt? Oder sollte ich mal einen anderen Browser probieren?



das liegt am IE 9...das Ding ist zwar nun raus aber wie man es von MS kennt noch in der BETA  ... warte mal erst das erste SP ab dann könnte es damit auch laufen. Nimm lieber den aktuellen Firefox oder den Firefox 4. Da läuft allet super druf! Wenn man den IE nicht unbedingt benötigt auch einfach nicht nutzen. Das Ding ist SCH§$%&"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeGollum (29. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bei mir laufen die videos trotz des aktuellen flasplayers auch nicht.



lasst einfach die Finger von dem Teil!! Wir testen gerade in der Firma auch und der ist alle anderes als Stabil und einfach noch nicht alltagstauglich! Nehmt alles andere (Firefox, Opera, Safaris, Chrome) aber nicht MS.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. März 2011)

ach wat war dat wieder schön,der zivi hat uns sicher durch den teuto gerollt und der enduro hat mein bike repariert .
ist schon schön wenn man für alles personal hat.


----------



## Totoxl (29. März 2011)

Ich war im Geiste bei euch, schönes Wetter heute. Wir (Meine Familie und ich) haben heute Fiete´s ersten Geburtstag gefeiert, das hat mr noch mehr Spaß gemacht als biken und das soll schon was heißen


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. März 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Fürs Wochenende sind 24° und Sonne angekündigt.
> Würde gerne am Samstag in den Bikepark Warstein. Bislang wollen M.N. und MSGohstrider mit. Noch jemand Interesse?



Jupp, in der Tat! Und meine Holde würde ich auch noch mitnehmen. Wann, wo und wie?


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. März 2011)

@fiete
glückwunsch aus dem teutonischen wald,dauert nicht mehr lang und es gibt mit sicherheit das erste mtb.


----------



## diddie40 (29. März 2011)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Jupp, in der Tat! Und meine Holde würde ich auch noch mitnehmen. Wann, wo und wie?


 
Samstag Bikepark Warstein
ca. 8:00 los fahren, Treffpunkt müssen wir noch absprechen

aktueller Stand:
M.N.
Ghostrider
Tb
FrKing
Papa Joe+
Freundin
diddie
Bei mir können bequem 4 Leute + bikes mitfahren notfalls 5
Wer von euch könnte noch fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRKing (29. März 2011)

Wär schön wenn für mich ein Platz freigehalten wird. ich bin zu 100% am start.


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. März 2011)

Bei mir in den Wagen passen entweder 5 Leute, oder 2 Leute + 2 bis 3 Bikes. (eventuell auch irgendwelche Kombinationen dazwischen  )


----------



## diddie40 (29. März 2011)

dann sollte das doch klappen. wo sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. März 2011)

Ich würde das Gewerbegebiet in Greven Vorschlagen. Ich glaube Mergenthaler Straße heist das was ich im Sinn habe. da kann man problemlos 'n paar Wagen abstellen.


----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2011)

mahlzeit....

ist am samstag noch jemand hier???????????? fährt wer hier im teuto??????


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2011)

@enduro
einer muß doch auf den teuto aufpassen.

der chrisxrossi kommt evtl. am samstag auch mit und hätte dann noch platz im bulli.
wie sieht es denn mit der emslandcrew aus?


----------



## schlabberkette (30. März 2011)

Ich und schlabberketta hätten wohl auch Bock auf Warstein, aber ich hab ja leider meine Rock Shox-Rear Maxle Lite Steckachse 150 x 12 mm zerstört! Ohne das Teil fährt mein Radl so komisch. Hat einer von euch sowas ZUFÄLLIG irgendwo rumliegen. Oder kann einer so´n Ding bis Samstag besorgen und mitbringen? Ich hab zwar eine bestellt, aber das dauert.........


----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2011)

treffpunkt für sonntag ist das bocketal, von da aus sollen die trails richtung lengereich unter die stollen genommen werden....

bocketaltreff mit blauerseerunde ist angesagt...


----------



## M.N. (30. März 2011)

@ Diddie, ich habe z.Z. Probleme mit dem Internet, kannst dich bitte eben Tel. melden wenn du weißt wann und wo wir losfahren. MfG


----------



## Totoxl (30. März 2011)

EL Crew ist Samstags schwer, alles fleißige jungs die arbeiten, aber der Totoxl hat sich für Samstag freizeit besorgt und wird die in Warstein verbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchER (30. März 2011)

@ toto, wenn du noch einen platz für mich und mein bike frei hast wäre ich gerne auch dabei! Problem ist nur, dass du mich in Osna einsammeln müsstest!!!


----------



## M.N. (30. März 2011)

Richtig gut das so viele am Start sind, ich freue mich.


----------



## scott-bussi (30. März 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> Ich und schlabberketta hätten wohl auch Bock auf Warstein, aber ich hab ja leider meine Rock Shox-Rear Maxle Lite Steckachse 150 x 12 mm zerstört! Ohne das Teil fährt mein Radl so komisch. Hat einer von euch sowas ZUFÄLLIG irgendwo rumliegen. Oder kann einer so´n Ding bis Samstag besorgen und mitbringen? Ich hab zwar eine bestellt, aber das dauert.........



Ja, ja so kennen wir Dich! Alles kaputt machen! Ich glaube bei Votec und Ghost hängen schon Bilder von Dir und wenn Du anrufst klingeln die Alarmglocken!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2011)

bei achsenschwäche soll doch 8x4 helfen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. März 2011)

diddie hast du noch platz für mich?? oder muß ich mit dem Bike nach Warstein fahren?=?


----------



## FRKing (30. März 2011)

wo treffen wir uns denn jetzt am samstag morgen?


----------



## M.N. (30. März 2011)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Ich würde das Gewerbegebiet in Greven Vorschlagen. Ich glaube Mergenthaler Straße heist das was ich im Sinn habe. da kann man problemlos 'n paar Wagen abstellen.


 

Ich finde den Treffpunkt gut.


----------



## ManuelRi (30. März 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ach wat war dat wieder schön,der zivi hat uns sicher durch den teuto gerollt und der enduro hat mein bike repariert .
> ist schon schön wenn man für alles personal hat.



Dann War ich glaub ich der Engel mit dem Tool!


----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2011)

hey....

unterhalb des hockenden weibes?? dann müßtest du doch ADAC heißen 

TB, hast du ne mitgliedskarte?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelRi (30. März 2011)

Jep genau da. Ach Karte nicht Notwenig! )


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2011)

da bin ich ja beruhigt,wäre ja noch schöner wenn jeder der eine schraube locker hat per karte nachweisen muß das er mit glied ist.
das hockende weib habe ich gar nicht gesehen,war mal wieder gentleman und habe dezent weggeschaut.


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2011)

http://www.aktivsee.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=54

ein team bekämmen wir doch auch zusammen.
dort könnten wir den cc leuten mal zeigen wie ein richtiges mtb auszusehen hat.
ok,siegen würden wir wohl nicht,zweiter reicht.


----------



## diddie40 (31. März 2011)

Nehmen wir den Treff Mergenthaler Strasse Greven um 8:00
Ich komme mit meinem Bulli und kann insgesamt 4 Leute und 4 bikes mitnehmen.
Bei mir haben sich bereits M.N. , Ghostrider und der FrKing angemeldet.
Die anderen Interssenten sollten doch am Besten untereinander klären wer mit wem fährt. Zur Not würden bei mir auch 5 Leute mit bikes gehen, wird dann aber sehr eng.


----------



## diddie40 (31. März 2011)

http://www.aktivsee.de/index.php?opt...d=55&Itemid=54

wäre bestimmt ne spaßige sache, ist mir aber zu teuer. 70 euro um 24h um den See zu fahren


----------



## jojo2 (31. März 2011)

ich meld mich auch mal kurz wg. samstag:
ich kann natürlich nicht mit. war ja klar. irgendwie saukäse.

hatte aber bereits seit wochen den sonntag für willingen
(vielleicht haben die schon auf, sonst nächstes we...) oder
für warstein eingeplant. fahre also sonntag auf jeden fall ins sauerland,
hab aber leider keinen platz mehr im wagen...

msghostrider: immer noch kochen einige alten kaffee auf
(kommt aus dem fahrtechnikthread im ibc (danke für das word zico))
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20780014"]Fahrtechnik mit Stefan Herrmann - Teil 1: Manual on Vimeo[/ame]

ich zumindest bin schon wieder mit anderem beschäftigt...

tb
du hast doch zu deinem 65sten von deinen nachbarn und arbeitskollegen
damals diese goldene taschenuhr geschenkt bekommt, 
vergoldet, 24 karat und so.
tut´s die noch? wenn ja, dann prima.

du hattest doch auch bestimmt so´ne schwere bank geschenkt bekommen.
für´n garten. schön sitzen, bier in der einen, pfefe in der anderen und so.
aber diese bank brauchst du doch gar nich, wirst doch von deinem zivi
durch den teuto gezogen. wer rastet, der rostet und so.

kann ich die bank haben?

kriegs´te auch wieder nach meinem urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2011)

sorry jojo,
die bank von meinem 65sten ist leider schon morsch,kein wunder nach all den jahren.habe aber zu meiner neuen hüfte einen schaukelstuhl dazu bekommen,den könnte ich dir leihen.
wenn du möchtest den nötigen zivi (ist vertraglich verpflichtet sich bis zu 3 stunden arbeitstäglich  alte bikegeschichten anzuhören) zum schaukeln auch.
die goldene uhr habe ich noch,möchte sie aber einschmelzen lassen,entweder sollen neue zähne daraus werden oder ventilkappen.
goldene ventilkappen,,,,,,,,,,abgefahren,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jojo2 (31. März 2011)

ja
verstehe

goldene ventilkappen...


abgefahren....

cool


viel spass dann noch


----------



## diddie40 (31. März 2011)

M.N. könntest du deinen Fahrradträger mit bringen, den könnten wir doch an papa jo´s Auto machen.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (31. März 2011)

Moin zuammen,
ich bin Samstag auch am Start. Da der Toto und ich gebietsnah wohnen werden wir zusammen nach Warstein fahren. Leider habe ich nur 2 Fahrradträger und somit ist mein "Dach voll". 2 Sitzplätze hinten hätte ich noch anzubieten, that`s all. 
So, muß jetzt noch meine Speichen hinten nachziehen. Da haben sich 2 Stk. total gelöst, dass kommt nicht so gut. Bis Samsatg, T69


----------



## jojo2 (31. März 2011)

schlabberkette
jetzt kannst du das video veröffentlichen
krieg ja doch keine bank vom tb
(wenn der erst das video gesehen hätte,
hätte der mir seine bank sowieso nie gegeben...
ich kenn den doch diesen ehrgeizigen fuchs)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12655/h


----------



## rigger (31. März 2011)

Schönes Vid Schlabberkette! 

Ich bau morgen erstmal das HT wieder zusammen, ein paar teile für fully fehlen noch.  Damit ich am we wenigstens fehren kann bei dem geilen wetter!  Vorne bau ich die Gustl dran zum einbremsen, nur eben die leitung kürzen und dann ma schaun wie die so is...


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. März 2011)

nettes Video!!! Vor allem das Wetter....hoffe Samstag scheint die Sonne.


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. März 2011)

soeben habe ich reserviert in Les Gets. Einzelheiten am besten persönlich.


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. März 2011)




----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2011)

fette bude,merkt euch schon mal wo die balken sitzen falls wir am ende der woche puzzeln müßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2011)

nicht schlecht die butze..... wenn das wetter auch so wird wie auf dem foto, dann haben wir alles richtig gemacht......


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2011)

hier jojo,die einzige bank die ich auf die schnelle besorgen konnte,ist ne original lehman.


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2011)

aber jetzt,die gartenbank war noch eine weile in der datenbank.


----------



## jojo2 (31. März 2011)

danke
sehr nett!

super
lehmann
klasse

ich nehm aber nur noch pullmann
mit nix sind meine taschen sowieso schon voll genug
(oh! da hatten wir wohl zeitgleich was zur bank gepostet)


schöne hütte habt ihr da
viel spass damit
viel spass am samstag
oh mann!


----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2011)

jojo, ich hätte da auch noch 2 bänke....seltene stücke, kaum durch gesessen, wind und wetterfest, könnte ich dir günstig besorgen...

standort momentan im bocketal....radgeprüfte sicherheit garantiert...


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. März 2011)




----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2011)

wird ja immer besser...mehr, mehr, mehr.......


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. März 2011)

ich freue mich schon so.........Geilomat


----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2011)

die hütte is ja schon mal voll "porno" ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (31. März 2011)

Jo echt geil die Hütte! 

Les Gets ist auch nicht schlecht, les Gets hat da wenigstens schon auf, eigentlich gehts da ja erst am 25.06 los.


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2011)

ich habe die nötigen daten an jeden verschickt der meines wissens nach mit wollte,sollte jemand der mit möchte keine pn bekommen haben ,bitte kurz melden.


----------



## M.N. (31. März 2011)

@ Diddie, das mit dem Heckträger geht klar, wird gleich abgeholt. 

@ TB, zur Bank und zurück in 5 min, gut was. PDS macht Beine, hättest du die PN heute Nacht geschrieben wärs aber noch lustiger. Alte Männer... immer im letzten Augenblick... ABER dann richtig!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (31. März 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


>



Ich sach nur , Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (31. März 2011)

Samstag hole ich Toto von Zuhause ab und dann fahren wir den direkten Weg nach Warstein. Entweder wir holen euch ein, oder wir treffen uns im Sauerland. Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (31. März 2011)

So, bin dann mal weg. Auf zur Bank meines Vertrauens und tschüss. Gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (31. März 2011)

ach kommt,
eure räume sind doch im souterrain, ne???!!
sacht ja!


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2011)

muß dich leider entäuschen jojo,im souterrain wohnt nur der fb und das personal.


----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2011)

TB, du meinst der FB putzt jeden abend die räder??? 

cool, macht er auch noch ne passenden workshop dafür???


----------



## Toolpusher69 (31. März 2011)

Überweisungsträger eingeworfen, Gott sei Dank haben wir schon am Donnerstag Abend ( 19:00 Uhr ) Bescheid bekommen , Geld muß ja erst Montag in Frankreich sein, na da haben wir ja noch Zeit genug . Egal, i freu mi risieg . Gruß T69


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. März 2011)

so habe auch  Überwiesen.....mein Bett is sicher.hoffe nur nicht neben Teutonen Terminator!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> TB, du meinst der FB putzt jeden abend die räder???
> 
> cool, macht er auch noch ne passenden workshop dafür???






sein dienstplan wird das leider nicht zulassen.
er hat von 

18:00-2:00 uhr :einladungen verteilen an die bunnys des dorfes 

auf dem programm


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. April 2011)

So, der Heckträger ist schon dran, mein Wagen wäre dann mit drei Leuten und drei Rädern auch voll.


----------



## rigger (1. April 2011)

Ich wünsch euch viel spass in Warstein! 

Lasst alles heile...


----------



## M.N. (1. April 2011)

@ MSGhostrider77, nimmst du morgen deine GoPro mit, würde gerne eine Aufnahme mit dieser am Double fahren. MfG


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2011)

treffpunkt mergenthalerstraße?ist das dort bei dem mazda onkel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2011)

schlechte nachrichten aus den alpen,
der vermieter unseres chalet hat mir heute geschrieben das die gewerkschaft der liftbetreiber in frankreich ab dem 26.05 für mindestens 4 wochen streiken.
darum war der bestimmt auch so eilig das geld zu bekommen.


----------



## M.N. (1. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schlechte nachrichten aus den alpen,
> der vermieter unseres chalet hat mir heute geschrieben das die gewerkschaft der liftbetreiber in frankreich ab dem 26.05 für mindestens 4 wochen streiken.
> darum war der bestimmt auch so eilig das geld zu bekommen.


 
Aber nur in den Franz. u. den Schweizer Alpen, wir können ja immer noch nach Saalbach.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2011)

geht leider nicht,der fb darf in österreich nicht mehr einreisen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. April 2011)

is das jetzt ein schlechter scherz????


----------



## Totoxl (1. April 2011)

Ok. April, April. Mensch TB du kannst doch deine Touristentruppe nicht so erschrecken.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (1. April 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> is das jetzt ein schlechter scherz????



Hallooooooo, April-April  !!!

Gruß T69


----------



## jojo2 (1. April 2011)

aber gebt´s zu:
ihr habt euch ganz schön erschrocken


und schon mal das geld zurückgeordert...



tb
der schelm


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. April 2011)

Moin, hab bei mir im Wagen morgen noch einen Platz frei, der Melvin ist ja schon beim Diddie untergekommen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2011)

mensch is dat schön,jedes jahr auf`s neue.
tröste dich ghostrider,warst nicht der einzige der drauf reingefallen ist.
habe auf die uhr geschaut,es dauerte genau 2minuten und 35 sekunden bis zum ersten panischen anruf.
soll euch schön von mc askill grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. April 2011)

ich werf dir morgen nen stock ins Vorderrad!!!!!   Du Sau Hund


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2011)

is dat schön


----------



## rigger (1. April 2011)

LOL ich dachte auch erst sind die blöd! Zu streiken wenn da nix los ist aber dann hab ich das Datum gesehen und es war klar! 


Gibts denn nähere Infos zu dem Chalet, Internetseite und so?


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2011)

wenn das logisch wäre könnte die deutsche bahn nie streiken.
die züge sind leer und sie tun es trotzdem.
den link zum haus hat der chrisxrossi.


----------



## schlabberkette (1. April 2011)

@ enduro pro

bist du denn nun morgen im teuto unterwegs?

wenn ja, ab wann?
wenn ja, von wo?
wenn ja, nimmst du wohl auch schlabberketten mit?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (2. April 2011)

Komm mit morgen Andre!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. April 2011)

genau,,,,,,,,komm mit,,,,,,,könnte nach den ganzen droh-mail und hass-pn gut einen bodyguard gebrauchen der mir die ganzen stöcker wieder aus dem vorderrad zieht.
war dat schön


----------



## M.N. (2. April 2011)

Guten morgen TB, auch so früh wach, aber die Yoga Übungen helfen auch nichts... Der DH wartet.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. April 2011)

augenblick noch m.n. ,,,,,,,,bastell gerade mein jing und jang zusammen,,,,,so fertig,,,,,,,,,,sei gegrüßt  lieber freund der aufgehenden sonne,,,,,,,wir alle müssen lernen zu warten,,,auch ein dh


----------



## schlabberkette (2. April 2011)

@ghostrider und tb
wir würden gerne mitkommen, aber ohne zwei voll funktionstüchtige bikes ist das etwas sch.... 

wir werden entweder den teuto für euch hüten oder in solingen die messer wetzen 

wünschen euch viel spaß und möglichst wenig holz in den speichen 
pascal: gopro nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Totoxl (2. April 2011)

Jungs hier kommt das offizielle DANKE SCHÖN.

Danke an Toolpusher für den schöne Fahrt.
Danke an TB für für´s begleichen der Weizenschulden.
Danke an alle für den schönen Tag 
Danke an Petrus für das Bomben Wetter.
Ich glaub das war´s erstmal.


----------



## schlabberkette (2. April 2011)

Wo sind die Videos aus Warstein 
mach hinne ghostrider!!


----------



## J-L (3. April 2011)

Fahrt ihr auch bei dem Wetter? Wenn ja, dann kommen wir gleich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2011)

habe grade mit dem chrisxrossi gesprochen,wir fahren.


----------



## enduro pro (3. April 2011)

wenn der wettergott gestern ein biker war, heut scheint er eher angeln zu wollen...


hier in brochterbeck regnet es bindfäden.....ich bin damit raus, TB will fahren und übernimmt dann die aufgaben des "führers" 


allen die den regenmantel auspacken viel spaß....


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2011)

in ibbtown hat es aufgehört zu regnen.

ihr kinderlein kommet

werde aus solidarität auch nicht meinen *grünen *regenreifen cool aufziehen,kannst also ruhig kommen ghostrider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (3. April 2011)

ich bin heute auch dabei.


----------



## enduro pro (3. April 2011)

da es wirklich aufzuklaren scheint und ich eh schon wach bin komme ich auch.....  kann eh nicht mehr ins bett, mein kater hat den platz bei meiner frau besetzt und mir klar gemacht, das er da "ohne kampf" nicht wieder weg möchte....  kampfkater mit 6kg lebendgewicht sind mir zu gefährlich


----------



## cannondude (3. April 2011)

ich bin heute auch dabei.


----------



## enduro pro (3. April 2011)

moin dude du alter doppelposter  bis gleich.....


----------



## Toolpusher69 (3. April 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Jungs hier kommt das offizielle DANKE SCHÖN.
> 
> Danke an alle für den schönen Tag
> Danke an Petrus für das Bomben Wetter.
> Ich glaub das war´s erstmal.



Ich werde dann das Ganze weiterführen:
Danke Rose für das gute Material.
Danke Knochen das ihr stabil wart.
Danke für die Verköstigung im Park.
Danke Toto für die gute/nette Unterhaltung.
Danke....................................u.s.w. .

Bis zum nächsten mal, Gruß T69


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11562

wer lust hat anmelden
hoffe die machen wirklich auf!!!!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (3. April 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11562
> 
> wer lust hat anmelden
> hoffe die machen wirklich auf!!!!



Würde mich auch sehr reizen, da hat meine bessere Hälfte aber Ihren Geburtstag. Schade. 
Gestern war richtig super. Gruß T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2011)

roadbook 03.04.2011

wetter : 0% regen
spaß : 100%
biker:7
anteil kona: 85%
schäden:1 trettlager  pulverrisiert
            1 schaltwerk suizid begangen
            1 aufgeplatzte oberlippe

merken:nächsten sonntag wieder


----------



## schlabberkette (3. April 2011)

Sind dabei mal zwei 

@scott bussi
ich brauch dein rad für willingen. ich mach auch nix kaputt, ich schwör 

schlabberketta hat Mittwoch in Willingen angerufen, die machen auf!!



MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11562
> 
> wer lust hat anmelden
> hoffe die machen wirklich auf!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (3. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> roadbook 03.04.2011
> 
> wetter : 0% regen
> spaß : 100%
> ...


85% Kona sind eindeutich zu viel, da muß ich umbedingt eingreifen!!! Nach Malle breche ich diese Präsenz. Kleiner TB ich hoffe du hast dir nicht wehgetan!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (3. April 2011)

kam mir vor wie nen klassenausflug der kona-bande...slbst an der schönen ausB, wenn du aus malle wieder da bist fährst du uns doch alle in grund und boden....bergauf 

was machen denn deine DH übungen??????


----------



## J-L (3. April 2011)

Mir ist ein Baum ins Bike gelaufen.


----------



## enduro pro (3. April 2011)

jo, das war schon recht spektakulär....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. April 2011)

J-L schrieb:


> Mir ist ein Baum ins Bike gelaufen.



jaja..gestern big mountain Downhill und nix passiert
heute Teuto und dann sowas???

Gute besserung


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. April 2011)

ohne Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. April 2011)

J-L schrieb:


> Mir ist ein Baum ins Bike gelaufen.



die springende birke??

gute besserung


----------



## Toolpusher69 (3. April 2011)

J-L schrieb:


> Mir ist ein Baum ins Bike gelaufen.



Dat, dat kenn ich. Dat machen die Bäume im Teuto immer so , glaube mir. Dat kenn ich, diese Hundesöhne. Birken sind die Allerschlimmsten , glaube mir. Dat kenn ich. Gruß T69


----------



## J-L (3. April 2011)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche, aber ist ja nicht wirklich was passiert  sieht nur witzig aus.

An MSGhostrider77, irgendwie läuft das nicht mit dem Kontakten oder? Hast du meinen Freundschaftsantrag auch nicht erhalten? Hmm.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. April 2011)

J-L schrieb:


> Danke für die Besserungswünsche, aber ist ja nicht wirklich was passiert  sieht nur witzig aus.
> 
> An MSGhostrider77, irgendwie läuft das nicht mit dem Kontakten oder? Hast du meinen Freundschaftsantrag auch nicht erhalten? Hmm.



Doch hab doch gerade angenommen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. April 2011)

Wird das jetzt nee sekte??  Konatologie??


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. April 2011)

Was ihr immer mit den Bäumen habt, die wachsen halt mal in einem Wald und stehen meist weit genug auseinander aber wer den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht, nee, nee, nee!!!!!Wer ist Schuld, der Scout wer was das heute ich glaub der TB war es, der macht auch nur SCHEI..............!!!! DH, da wollte ich nie hin Enduro!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. April 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @scott bussi
> ich brauch dein rad für willingen. ich mach auch nix kaputt, ich schwör



Na klar, ist kein Problem! Ich vertrau Dir da! 
Du k nn t  es d r  n chs e  W ch   - oh, oh ich glaube mein Computer stürzt ab -  g rne   a  s    l    h   n, ko      in   f   h     rb  i!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. April 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @scott bussi
> ich brauch dein rad für willingen. ich mach auch nix kaputt, ich schwör



Ich glaube du solltst Dich eher nach so was umschauen:

http://www.puky.de/pics/produktbilder/400x300/4048.jpg


----------



## M.N. (3. April 2011)

Ich bin für Willingen am We. raus, wo man liest schreiben die Leute das es in Richtung Sauerland geht... ich denke da ist BE die bessere Option. Es wird auf jeden Fall super überfüllt sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> !!!!..............!!!! DH, da wollte ich nie hin Enduro!!!!




warum nicht,delmenhorst soll eine recht schöne stadt sein fb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (3. April 2011)

Was habt ihr den heute für eine Material Schlacht gehabt? 
War bestimmt wieder eine gute Tour.


----------



## MaxTB (3. April 2011)

Hey Leute, kann mir einer verraten wo der letzte Sprung des Videos "Teutonenritt 27.03.11" von Schlabberkette im Teuto versteckt ist, bzw. wie ich dahin komme?!  
Alle anderen Single-Trails hab ich wiedererkannt! 
Schönen Gruß, Max


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2011)

hi max,
ich glaube und hoffe  das niemand der verdächtigen dir hier im forum darüber eine auskunft gibt.
sorry
bist aber herzlich dazu eingeladen mit uns zu biken.


----------



## MaxTB (3. April 2011)

Hmmm... ok, gerne fahre ich mal wieder mit euch ne Runde! Bislang passten die Termine aber nicht in meinen Zeitplan!  
Wieso möchte/soll denn keiner hierzu eine Auskunft geben?


----------



## schlabberkette (3. April 2011)

Hey scotty,

da steht es ja eindeutig:

DU KANNST ES DIR NÄCHSTE WOCHE GERNE AUSLEIHEN!!!!

DANKE SCOTTY 

Dafür leihe ich Dir für die Zeit auch meinen 777 Lenker 

Wann bringst du mir DEIN Rad?




scott-bussi schrieb:


> Na klar, ist kein Problem! Ich vertrau Dir da!
> Du k nn t  es d r  n chs e  W ch   - oh, oh ich glaube mein Computer stürzt ab -  g rne   a  s    l    h   n, ko      in   f   h     rb  i!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2011)

@max
es ist ganz sicher auch in deinem interesse wenn hier keine trails öffentlich gemacht werden.
@scott-bussi
finde ich echt gut das du dem schlabberkette dein bike leihst.


----------



## schlabberkette (3. April 2011)

ja genau, auf scott-bussi ist Verlass 

Dann steht dem hardcore bikewochenende ja nix mehr im wege 







Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @max
> es ist ganz sicher auch in deinem interesse wenn hier keine trails öffentlich gemacht werden.
> @scott-bussi
> finde ich echt gut das du dem schlabberkette dein bike leihst.


----------



## scott-bussi (4. April 2011)

Häää, waaas??

Autos, Füller, Fahrräder und Frauen soll man nicht verleihen!

Was anderes habe I C H nie geschrieben!

Außerdem steht da gaaanz was Anderes!


----------



## Totoxl (4. April 2011)

Du hast kettensägen vergessen, die verleiht man auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (4. April 2011)

Hey Toto ich würde deine Gabel ja nehmen, aber ich fürchte die paßt nicht in mein Hardtail.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. April 2011)

das man solche sachen nicht verleihen soll habe ich auch schon gehört,daß man es nicht darf aber noch nie.wo wir beim thema wären,du hast doch ein neues und ziemlich großes auto.
kann ich mir den für`s wochenende leihen?
ich möchte meine 3 deutschen doggen mit nach willingen nehmen und in meinem auto ist es dann immer so beengt.
außerdem haben die mir letzte woche den fahrersitz fast komplett aufgefressen.
könnte dem schlabberkette dann auch dein bike mitbringen.
wenn du das lieber nicht möchtest bin ich aber nicht sauer auf dich.


----------



## M.N. (4. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das man solche sachen nicht verleihen soll habe ich auch schon gehört,daß man es nicht darf aber noch nie.wo wir beim thema wären,du hast doch ein neues und ziemlich großes auto.
> kann ich mir den für`s wochenende leihen?
> ich möchte meine 3 deutschen doggen mit nach willingen nehmen und in meinem auto ist es dann immer so beengt.
> außerdem haben die mir letzte woche den fahrersitz fast komplett aufgefressen.
> ...


 

Mal Spass bei Seite... du fährst nach Willingen steht das fest?


----------



## Totoxl (4. April 2011)

Wann wolltet ihr nach willingen, Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## M.N. (4. April 2011)

Sa. ist angeplant, ich wär eigentlich für die Filthy Trails in Be. aber auser dem Diddie hat da keiner so richtig Lust hinzufahren... und der FRKing ist für Be auch raus, daher habe ich mir überlegt auch ins Sauerland nach Willingen zu fahren. Wer von euch hätte den noch Platz für Bike und mich... Ich könnte morgens auch zu Treffpunkt nach MS fahren, das ist nicht das Problem.


----------



## diddie40 (4. April 2011)

Wenn´s Wetter stimmt, bin ich am Samstag auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (4. April 2011)

so Jungs, nochmal von amtlicher Seite bestätigt: Ab dem 11.Juni machen die Lifte für die Mountainbiker auf. Das bestätigte mir die Terroristeninfo in Morzine.


----------



## M.N. (4. April 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wenn´s Wetter stimmt, bin ich am Samstag auch dabei.


 

Dann fahre ich beim Diddie mit. Das ist immer sehr entspannt. Denn der hat eine Kaffe u. Raucherlounge im PKW. D.H. wenn er mich mitfahren lässt.


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. April 2011)

Wenn ich das Wochenende frei habe und das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt, bin ich auch wieder mit Anhang dabei. Fahrrad ist gerade frisch geputzt, jetzt will ichs wieder schmutzig machen.


----------



## jojo2 (4. April 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Mal Spass bei Seite...



das ist nicht witzig!


vanitate!
das ende ist nah
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-66261-16.html


----------



## scott-bussi (4. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wo wir beim thema wären,du hast doch ein neues und ziemlich großes auto.
> kann ich mir den für`s wochenende leihen?
> i



Hey natürlich kannst Du mein Auto haben! Aber groß???? Also meine Frau und ich wir haben einen Fiat Punto. Ich müßte sie fragen ob Du den haben kannst. Hundeerfahren ist das Auto! Unsere beiden Schäferhund-Mixe passen gut rein. Die kannst Du dann auch gleich mitnehmen!!!!
Das andere neue, ziemlich große Auto ist ein 4-menwagen. Da mußt Du dich an meine Chefs wenden! Aber vorsicht! Der eine ist Jäger, der hat viele große Kanonen ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. April 2011)

das ist nur ein 4-menwagen?der sieht viel größer aus.
schade


----------



## M.N. (4. April 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21037417"]Bikepark-Hopfgarten 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]






Ich bin dran hängengeblieben und musste es einfach mal reinstellen.


----------



## jojo2 (4. April 2011)

tirol is offenbar ne reise wert - schöne northshore durch den urwald

wann fährst du hin?

adrenalin ist irre

dann is ja gut

dafür, dass es bielefeld eigentlich gar nicht gibt
gibt es da aber eine schöne sprungschanze


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. April 2011)

in hopfgarten und umgebung war ich schon des öfteren zum skifahren und wandern.
bisher hatte die region sich eher um das ruhigere publikum bemüht aber jetzt anscheinend erkannt das mit omi und opi im sommer keine kohle zu machen ist.
wurde auch zeit.
schöner park,da müssen wir hin,fahrzeit bei nacht 7 stunden ab ibbtown.


----------



## Totoxl (4. April 2011)

Ausflugs Antrag habe ich bei meiner Familie eingereicht und bei guter Führung bekomme ich am Samstag Ausgang. Wenn´s gut läuft am Samstag in Willingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRKing (4. April 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich vom letzten Samstag Fotos oder Videos?


----------



## jojo2 (5. April 2011)

tach ihr chonaten
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21696404"]Kona Project s2 ep5 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## scott-bussi (5. April 2011)

Unsere Teutonen fahren nur wg. Holly ein KONA


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. April 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20086581"]Operator & Abra Cadabra Launch in Colomars, France on Vimeo[/ame]

auch eine nette Gegend!


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. April 2011)

achja, die Fahrt nach Warstein war nicht so einfach für uns.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. April 2011)

Gaaaanz schön mutig!!


----------



## jojo2 (5. April 2011)

ein dragster
mit wheelie bar
cool

(aber laufen die räder hinten dann nicht in die falsche richtung??)





schönes video
und steve jones lohnt immer

okay okay
ich verzichte auf jedes liteville.
es gibt sicherlich für jedes kona, das man kauft auch 
einen trip nach südfrankreich dazu

(mensch, wenn ich bedenke, wie oft ich früher dahin getrampt bin
10 mal?  - traumhafte gegenden
und ich hab damals keinen gedanken an radfahren verschwendet -äähh: gewonnen(?)
keine ahnung)


----------



## M.N. (5. April 2011)

@ FRKing

Hallo???? GoPro Akkuuuuu leeeeer.... aber der Double ist auf der Speicherkarte... aber ich kann ja leider nichts Uploaden.


----------



## enduro pro (5. April 2011)

tach gemeinde....

hat noch wer ne protectorenjacke oder weste zum ausleihen für frankreich über?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (5. April 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> (mensch, wenn ich bedenke, wie oft ich früher dahin getrampt bin
> 10 mal? - traumhafte gegenden
> und ich hab damals keinen gedanken an radfahren verschwendet -äähh: gewonnen(?)
> keine ahnung)


 

Trampen... Ach das war noch die Zeit wo man nicht für 19.90 Euro nach Malotze fliegen konnte.


----------



## diddie40 (5. April 2011)

das war die zeit, wo man schön bekifft an der straße stand und es eigentlich egal war, wohin man fuhr. Das ist Geschichte, Ende der guten flower power Zeit. Gab es denn da schon Mtb´s, die mir so viel Spaß bereitet hätten wie bekifft an der Straße zu stehen?


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. April 2011)

Wenn Ihr mal wieder kiffen wollt, dann lass uns das doch mal in Apt machen. Da könnten wir dann nebenbei alle schön Biken. Ich mach Euch den Guide. Aber achtung: Nur für Leute mit bums in den Beinen, kein Lift.


----------



## M.N. (5. April 2011)




----------



## enduro pro (5. April 2011)

wie, drogen und sport..... ist das doping?????


----------



## FreeGollum (5. April 2011)

da ja gerade wieder videozeit ist....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21899753"]http://vimeo.com/21899753[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (5. April 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> das war die zeit, wo man ... an der straße stand und es eigentlich egal war, wohin man fuhr. Das ist Geschichte,




stimmt,
es war egal wohin man fahren wollte.
es hielt immer ein grüner oder ein ziviler an.
raf-fahndung - ich sah wohl immer aus wie bommi baumann.



christian, 
du machst mich fertig.
apt - da warst du doch schon ein paar mal.
ich kenn aus der gegend nur videos mit bikern
mann ey!



ohhh utah in free gollums video.
da bin ich auch bald
und ratet mal:
ohne rad natürlich
hach! wie in den guten alten zeiten


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. April 2011)

mutig mutig Melvin!

ja JoJo, wenn Du mal spontan lust hast, zeig ich Dir die Gegend. Einfach mal mit 4 oder 5 Mann in den Bully steigen und kurzentschlossen für 2-3 Tage hin. Du kannst mir dann auch gerne Blumen und Peace an den Bully malen, das wirkt authentischer.


----------



## M.N. (5. April 2011)

Am 17.04. geht es für mich nach Warstein zum Starten.... wenn jemand Lust hat mit zu kommen, habe ich noch zwei frei Plätze im PKW/ ein Platz noch für ein Bike.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. April 2011)

wenn die beiden plätze  im fanbus noch frei sind würde ich die gern reservieren.
in dem mit der großen rauchfahne übrigens auch.


----------



## M.N. (5. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wenn die beiden plätze im fanbus noch frei sind würde ich die gern reservieren.
> in dem mit der großen rauchfahne übrigens auch.


 
Jo geht klar... gut dass du am Start bist.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. April 2011)

ich nehme meine ganze fanausstattung mit ,vuvuzela megafon und kuhgocken die so laut sind wie der  big ben.


----------



## M.N. (5. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich nehme meine ganze fanausstattung mit ,vuvuzela megafon und kuhgocken die so laut sind wie der big ben.


 

Ich bin gespannt... wird mit Sicherheit ein gutes Wochenende. Evt. sind die Leute aus Paderborn am We. in Willingen auch am Start.


----------



## enduro pro (5. April 2011)

komme am 17ten auch mit  das kann man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen...


----------



## scott-bussi (5. April 2011)

Ich habe geplant am 17. als Groupie auch nach Warstein zu fahren. Ich hätte in meinem 4-menwagen also noch ... Plätze frei. Denke Ghostrider wird bei mir mitfahren oder?


----------



## schlabberkette (5. April 2011)

@ghostrider
vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe 
...morgen wird vorsichtig getestet...

@scott-bussi
kannst dich auch beim ghostrider bedanken, er hat so ganz nebenbei dein bike gerettet........und für mich das kommende Wochenende!!

Ick froi mir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (6. April 2011)

Puah, da habe ich ja mal richtig Glück gehabt!!!!

Aber wie soll das gehen, Du und vorsichtig testen?????


----------



## rigger (6. April 2011)

Leiht dir Ghostrider sein rad? oder wie?

Am 17. wäre ich auch gerne dabei...  ma schaun ao das zeitlich klappt.


----------



## diddie40 (6. April 2011)

Wetteraussichten für Samstag sind gut. Habe bis jetzt in meinem Auto noch 2 Plätze frei. Möchte gerne wieder um 8:00 starten. Also, wenn noch jemand mit nach Willingen möchte,


----------



## M.N. (6. April 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten für Samstag sind gut. Habe bis jetzt in meinem Auto noch 2 Plätze frei. Möchte gerne wieder um 8:00 starten. Also, wenn noch jemand mit nach Willingen möchte,


 

Ich bin um kurz vor 8 Uhr bei dir, am Sa. Besten Dank.


----------



## M.N. (6. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Leiht dir Ghostrider sein rad? oder wie?
> 
> Am 17. wäre ich auch gerne dabei... ma schaun ao das zeitlich klappt.


 

Du bist doch jetzt auch auf einem neuen Rahmen unterwegs.... Da ist Willingen doch super zum testen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. April 2011)

wie jetzt doch um 8 uhr losfahren??? samstag meine ich


----------



## diddie40 (6. April 2011)

Ich möchte den ganzen Tag nutzen.


----------



## schlabberkette (6. April 2011)

so besoffen kann ghostrider gar nicht sein, damit er mir sein scratch überlässt....will ich auch gar nicht haben, so vermackt wie datt am oberrohr iss 

scott-bussi ist da schon etwas leichtsinniger  er bzw. sein radl haben diesmal aber noch glück gehabt...denn...

ghostrider hat zum glück die blessuren an meinem radl schnell heilen können!! 
werde heute nachmittag mal die bochumer/wittener downhills runterrollern und die verbaute technik auf haltbartkeit testen, aber gaaaaanz vorsichtig.....
(ghostrider, hast du heut nachmittag zufällig telefon-notdienst???)



rigger schrieb:


> Leiht dir Ghostrider sein rad? oder wie?
> 
> Am 17. wäre ich auch gerne dabei...  ma schaun ao das zeitlich klappt.


----------



## rigger (6. April 2011)

MN mir fehlen noch die passenden Buchsen für den Dämpfer im moment hfahr ich noch mit dem onone rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (6. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> MN mir fehlen noch die passenden Buchsen für den Dämpfer im moment hfahr ich noch mit dem onone rum!



ja wie, es gibt jetzt auch schon passende hosen zum fahrwerk, neneneee.....die bikemode...wo soll das noch hinführen....


----------



## rigger (6. April 2011)

Na muss doch alles zum Style passen!  Altha!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. April 2011)

enduro Styler hab noch ne Jacket in L für dich....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. April 2011)

Andre noch einmal scratch gelächter und ich demontiere die alle Räder.....für immer


----------



## enduro pro (6. April 2011)

coole nummer....

kannst die mal zur anprobe mitbringen???? vielleicht beim nächsten teutoritt oder am 17ten bei melvins "first race"


----------



## schlabberkette (6. April 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Andre noch einmal scratch gelächter und ich demontiere die alle Räder.....für immer



HAHAHAHAAAAAA SCRATCHGELÄCHTER 


...jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt...


...ist doch nur spass pascal, ich mag doch dein scratchy, vor allem wo du doch jetzt die macken fachmännisch beseitigt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. April 2011)

scratchgelächter  jetzt wird's ernst schlabberkette, kauf dir schon mal nen pukyrad für die nächsten ausfahrten


----------



## schlabberkette (6. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> scratchgelächter  jetzt wird's ernst schlabberkette, kauf dir schon mal nen pukyrad für die nächsten ausfahrten



passt an das puky ne Fox40? dann sieht´s nicht so albern aus


----------



## enduro pro (6. April 2011)

klar, das machen wir dann passend..... berg hoch wird das vorderrad zwar schnell kommen, dafür ist der winkel beim downhill schön angenehm, du denkst du fähst den flachen kammweg


----------



## schlabberkette (6. April 2011)

cool, dann kann ich endlich die senkrechten Kletterfelsen runterfahren! Sind dann nur gefühlte 10 % Gefälle....naja, eigentlich auch schon wieder langweilig....diese higtechbikes verderben einem auch jeden spass....


----------



## jojo2 (6. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> coole nummer....
> 
> kannst die mal zur anprobe mitbringen???? vielleicht beim nächsten teutoritt oder am 17ten bei melvins "first race"



enduro
ich schlag dir vor:
fahr am samstag auch nach willingen
und lass dir die jacke da hin bringen.

die strecke kann wirklich jeder befahren
einmal runterfahren 
und mit dem lift wieder hoch
und wieder runterfahren
und mit dem lift wieder hoch
und nach der dritten abfahrt macht´s richtig spass

die strecke kann jedes kind fahren
und an diesem we wird´s dazu noch so voll,
dass man sowieso nicht heizen kann.

nur mittags
wenn die alle pommes essen gehen,
dann haste die strecke fast für dich allein
und kannst nochmal gemütlich und auch schnell runter.

also:
fahr du auch am samstag hin
und zieh dir was vernünftiges an.
mit´m fullface erkennt dich sowieso keiner


----------



## enduro pro (6. April 2011)

tja jojo, würd ich ja glatt machen....wenn, ja wenn da nicht die kundschaft wäre, du weißt, die, die das hobby bezahlen....


----------



## jojo2 (6. April 2011)

hab´s mir fast gedacht
soll ich mit den meinen am sonntag fahren?
und wir nehmen dich mit.


----------



## rigger (6. April 2011)

Wer fährt denn jetzt eigentlich mit, damit mich schon mal selisch drauf einstellen kann?  und wieviele sind wir überhaupt?

Edith sagt: PDS meine ich natürlich...


----------



## M.N. (6. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn jetzt eigentlich mit, damit mich schon mal selisch drauf einstellen kann?  und wieviele sind wir überhaupt?
> 
> Edith sagt: PDS meine ich natürlich...


 

Die beiden Blonden Mädels, aus Schweden. Die Brünette aus Italien, die hüpsche Japanerin... Die Zwillinge Gina u. Tina. Die Nymphomanin Nina, u. ihre Schwester. Angelina die heiße Südafrikanerin.... und du Rigger.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2011)

tja rigger das vorbereiten fällt dir ja früh ein.
das seminar "1 woche mit dem fb teil 1+2" ist schon abgeschlossen.
sei einfach auf alles gefaßt und mutipliziere es mal 2,5.
alte faustregel ,dann trifft es dich nicht ganz so hart.
sei sogar darauf gefaßt das der fb mit einem neuen bike kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. April 2011)

rigger liebt doch das unbekannte
und die gefahr


jetzt macht ihm keine angst


----------



## PitchER (6. April 2011)

würde am Samstag gerne mit nach willingen fahren! hätte noch jmd. einen platz frei?


----------



## DHKing (6. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich nehme meine ganze fanausstattung mit ,vuvuzela megafon und kuhgocken die so laut sind wie der  big ben.



Das FRKingchen und ich sind dann schon im schönen Harz und können das M.N. Race-Spektakel nicht mit verfolgen. Aber vieleicht kann uns ja jemand ein paar schönen Bildchen von den zu erwartenden Colateralschäden zukommen lassen.

@He Teuto: heißt der Typ nicht Uwe Seeler??? Und ich wußte gar nicht das der auch radeln tut. Außerdem solltest du vielleicht den Fan SchnickSchnack zuhause lassen und statt dessen lieber Mullbinden, AirCast-Schienen und Stiffnecks mitnehmen. Wir kennen doch unseren M.N. das alte Crash-Kid.

@M.N. Nichts für ungut viel Spaß, Erfolg und Glück beim Rennen


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> rigger liebt doch das unbekannte
> und die gefahr
> 
> 
> jetzt macht ihm keine angst



ok rigger ,daß wird total easy mit dem fb und dir zusammen auf dem zimmer.
das mit dem typen in braunlage war eigentlich ein unfall und das haus in hahnenklee könnte auch noch stehen wenn sein bettnachbar nicht so geschnarcht hätte.
das er in österreich nicht mehr einreisen darf war auch nur eine verkettung von mißverständnissen.
bei den anderen sachen laufen die ermittlungen noch und so lange gilt er als unschuldig.
seinen slogan "ein mann ohne knast ist wie ein baum ohne ast" hat weiter nichts zu bedeuten.
kleiner tip noch,,,,,,,,laß ihn oben schlafen,,,,daß kennt er aus dem,,,,,,der,,,,der jugendherberge so und schließ die tür ab,daß kennt er auch daher.


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. April 2011)

Tja mein lieber TB, ick gloube, ich muß dich mal wieder vom Bike boxen du schreißt ja vormlich wieder danach!!! Rigger mußt keine Angst haben wird halb so schlimm das einzige wo vor ich dich warnen muß, werf bloß keinen Blick auf TB verkorkstes krankes Privatleben da hast du noch nicht genug Lebenserfahrung für und die Berge sind in PDS sehr hoch, du fällst also sehr tief wenn du mit den gesehenen nicht klar kommst und was Dummes tust. Ach ja Enduro Ich habe auch noch eine P-Jacke aber das sieht wahrscheinlich Schei....... aus wenn der Rückenprotector ewig auf den Boden schleift!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (6. April 2011)

huhu
ich sollte mit nach pds
mit kamera
und mikro
schade,
dass ich nicht mitfahr

also rigger
der einzig vernünftige 
bleibt daheim

wer verhaut dich jetzt?
ich mein in pds

dhking
du schlingel
der arme m.n. - jetzt hast du ihn nervös gemacht


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2011)

na endlich,,,,,,,winterschlaf beendet,,,,,,,,,,,,,fb is back,,,,,,,,,,live and danger,,,,,,,hatte mir schon echte sorgen gemacht


----------



## Toolpusher69 (6. April 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Die beiden Blonden Mädels, aus Schweden. Die Brünette aus Italien, die hüpsche Japanerin... Die Zwillinge Gina u. Tina. Die Nymphomanin Nina, u. ihre Schwester. Angelina die heiße Südafrikanerin.... und du Rigger.



M.N. biste verrückt, du outest uns ? Meine bessere Hälfte glaubt wir fahren als Männergruppe zum Mtb-Technik.-Konditionstrainingslager nach PdS. Pssst, Nina`s Schwester klingt guuuut .
Ich wäre auch gerne als Downhillgroupie in Warstein, mein Sohn hat allerdings Konfirmation. Also Tempel statt Table, ich drück Dir die Daumen und lass die Knochen heile. Gruß T69


----------



## schlabberkette (6. April 2011)

@ghostrider

hab mein bike heute ausgiebig getestet und es hat den nachmittag mit bravour überstanden 
Willingen kann kommen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ok rigger ,daß wird total easy mit dem fb und dir zusammen auf dem zimmer.
> das mit dem typen in braunlage war eigentlich ein unfall und das haus in hahnenklee könnte auch noch stehen wenn sein bettnachbar nicht so geschnarcht hätte.
> das er in österreich nicht mehr einreisen darf war auch nur eine verkettung von mißverständnissen.
> bei den anderen sachen laufen die ermittlungen noch und so lange gilt er als unschuldig.
> ...



Ich hoffe ja das wir für die zimmervergabe Streichhölzer ziehen....


----------



## rigger (6. April 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Die beiden Blonden Mädels, aus Schweden. Die Brünette aus Italien, die hüpsche Japanerin... Die Zwillinge Gina u. Tina. Die Nymphomanin Nina, u. ihre Schwester. Angelina die heiße Südafrikanerin.... und du Rigger.



Dannkomm ich ja garnicht mehr zum biken...


----------



## diddie40 (6. April 2011)

Ein Wort zu Samstag
M.N hatte sich schon frühzeitig einen Platz in meinem Bus gesichert.
Habe dann also nur noch 2 Plätze frei. Gemeldet haben sich 5.
Papa Joe mit Freundin, PitchEr, ricobra50 und der Freund von Ghostrider (habe den Namen vergessen) Mein Vorschlag: ich nehme die Emsdettener mit (M.M, papa joe mit Freundin), die anderen sprechen sich untereinander ab.
ist das ok?


----------



## Papa-Joe (7. April 2011)

Von meiner Seite aus logo. Ich hol den M&N (bald auch bekannt als Smarty  ) wieder ab. Können uns ja wieder in Greven treffen, wie letzte Woche.


----------



## Ibbiker (7. April 2011)

das geheimnis um des fb's neue wunderwaffe ist gelüftet! nach gutem zureden und dem x-ten weizenbier konnte er nicht mehr an sich halten und hat es mir, mit vor stolz geprellter brust, verraten. ich kann nur sagen, neues bike und powertrainig auf malle, zieht euch warm an


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2011)

jepp, der FB rüstet auf.... das enduro geht dann nur noch zum hermann fahren, der neue bolide mach den rest....wann kommt er denn FB?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (7. April 2011)

Wenn ich als Ski Lehrer mit Klasse 8 in den Winterurlaub fahre, ist das erste Thema auch immer, wer zusammen im Zimmer ist. Ab einem gewissem Alter sollte das aber egal sein. 

@ FB, was fährst du neues...


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2011)

hey melvin, ist der rigger denn schon in der 8ten klasse 

sorry rigger, bei der vorlage mußte das sein


----------



## M.N. (7. April 2011)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem reserve Laufradsatz für PDS, ich will aber max 300 Euro ausgeben. Was haltet ihr von den Mavix Deetraks. Der Bikemailorder will 280 Euro für die haben, geg. kommen auch die Transition TBC Revolution (230 Euro) in Frage, allerdings müssen diese HR umgebaut werden auf 12 mm (Adapter 30 Euro).


Deetraks (vorderes Bild)




Revolution


----------



## M.N. (7. April 2011)

Ich hatte an die  Maxxis Wetscream Reifen 26 X 2,5" 42a DH-Karkasse wenn es richtig schlechtes Wetter haben sollte gedacht.


----------



## M.N. (7. April 2011)

Haben bestimmt schon alle gesehen, die in PDS am Start sind. Poste ich trotzdem.


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2011)

die Tbc laufen auf funworks DH naben, die hab ich auch drin....hab sie mir mal von innen angesehen und war erstaunt wie solide die gebaut sind... 
 umbau auf steckachse ist ne sache von ca. 5 min....

und warum sollte es nur schlechtes wetter geben ????????????????


----------



## M.N. (7. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> und warum sollte es nur schlechtes wetter geben ????????????????


 
Das sind die reserve Laufräder, gespickt mit reserve Reifen, d.h. wenn es Regen haben *sollte* (bitte Petrus lass es sein) dann kommen diese zum Einsatz.


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2011)

naben sind auch baugleich mit den bravenaben auf der go cycle seite.....

da kost die hinterrad allein  119.- und die vordere 99.-  

gibt es vom funworks ca.  30.- pro billiger, obwohl es die baugleiche nabe ist....


----------



## M.N. (7. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> naben sind auch baugleich mit den bravenaben auf der go cycle seite.....
> 
> da kost die hinterrad allein â¬ 119.- und die vordere 99.-
> 
> gibt es vom funworks ca. â¬ 30.- pro billiger, obwohl es die baugleiche nabe ist....


 

Ich glaube dann werden es diese... Besorge ich nÃ¤chste We. 

Haben bestimmt auch schon alle gesen... ABER fÃ¼r die die noch nicht das VergnÃ¼gen hatten. Das 77 Desingz Team bei uns im TBW. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oBQAwReL6g"]YouTube        - dÃÂ¶renter klippen[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2011)

das ding ab 0:38 haben wir neulich auch mal angeschaut......das ist satt steil.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (7. April 2011)

Ja, gerade wenn man über die Kante kommt, schlägt das Herz bis in den Hals.


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2011)

das sie an der platte den waldboden total wegbremsen ist allerdings nicht so prickelnd......


----------



## rigger (7. April 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hab´s mir fast gedacht
> soll ich mit den meinen am sonntag fahren?
> und wir nehmen dich mit.



Du fährst sonntag nach Willingen, hättest du evtl noch ein plätzchen frei für mich?


----------



## M.N. (7. April 2011)

Am 29.04. habe ich vor mit dem FRKing in Witten fahren zu gehen, dann ins Freibad und anschließend auf die Film Premiere in Witten (Werk°Stadt) von Action Heroes. Das ganze ist (ein Freitag, liegt in den Schulferien) evt. für den ein oder anderen auch von Interesse. Geht meines Wissen um 21 Uhr los, man kann ja auch nur zum Premiere schauen kommen.

Ach den Link gibt es auch noch: http://www.thinkbig-production.com/thinkbig/


----------



## M.N. (7. April 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/9732808"]Kallenhardt Bikepark Promo on Vimeo[/ame]

so geht es auch über den Double in Warstein... 0.31 min


----------



## jojo2 (7. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Du fährst sonntag nach Willingen, hättest du evtl noch ein plätzchen frei für mich?



da muss ich dich enttäuschen.
saisonauftakt in willingen ist seit wochen bereits 
für samstag geplant...
für und mit dem enduro wäre ich aber auch am sonntag gefahren.

(ich bin dem noch was schuldig, der hat mir und dem tb mal seine Luftpumpe geliehen)


----------



## rigger (7. April 2011)

Aso schade sa geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> . Ach ja Enduro Ich habe auch noch eine P-Jacke aber das sieht wahrscheinlich Schei....... aus wenn der Rückenprotector ewig auf den Boden schleift!!!!



außerdem ist sie recht unpraktisch und hat keinen style,reißverschluß auf dem rücken und anstaltsweiß.
egal,hauptsache er tut sich nicht weh.
was wird es den nun fb?
bei google finde ich unter 
*fb080000* nur den renner hier.
der soll es sein?


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2011)

jojo, da fühle ich mich wirklich geehrt....

du würdest meine pumpe jeder zeit gern wieder benutzen können...
sonntags ist bei mir allerdings "frauchentag" ... sehe meine frau unter der woche ja kaum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (7. April 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Am 29.04. habe ich vor mit dem FRKing in Witten fahren zu gehen, dann ins Freibad und anschließend auf die Film Premiere in Witten (Werk°Stadt) von Action Heroes. Das ganze ist (ein Freitag, liegt in den Schulferien) evt. für den ein oder anderen auch von Interesse. Geht meines Wissen um 21 Uhr los, man kann ja auch nur zum Premiere schauen kommen.
> 
> Ach den Link gibt es auch noch: http://www.thinkbig-production.com/thinkbig/


 
Ich habe Interesse, bin zwar eigentlich kein Freibadtyp, aber ein bischen Wasser schadet nicht.
Wollt ihr danach zurück, oder gibt es ne Option zu nächtigen?


----------



## FRKing (7. April 2011)

Wir müssen bald unbedingt wieder nach zum Warsteiner Bikepark.


----------



## rigger (7. April 2011)

würde ich gerne auch wieder hin letztes mal war echt spassig.


----------



## diddie40 (7. April 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Kallenhardt Bikepark Promo on Vimeo
> 
> so geht es auch über den Double in Warstein... 0.31 min


 
Da geht noch was!!!!!
Wenn es in Willingen zu voll ist, sollten wir....


----------



## FRKing (7. April 2011)

Das neue Step up, Step down Roadgap ist endlich fertiggestellt im Bikepark Warstein. Das sieht echt nett aus.


----------



## M.N. (8. April 2011)

@ Diddie, man müsste evt. schauen ob man die Nacht unter kommt, aber meine Freundin will auch mit zur Film Premiere u. sie trinkt keinen Alkohol. Daher denke ich das es in der Nacht noch zurück geht. 

@ Mit Willingen bin ich super spontan, ich würde auch gerne noch mal im BP Sauerland fahren gehen. Gerade die Shore Lines sind wirklich gut... u. wenn das Road Gap fertig gestellt ist reitzt das noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (8. April 2011)

FRKing schrieb:


> Das neue Step up, Step down Roadgap ist endlich fertiggestellt im Bikepark Warstein. Das sieht echt nett aus.


 

Ist das sicher?


----------



## FRKing (8. April 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon geöffnet ist aber ich habe in facebook bilder gesehen und da sah es so aus das nurnoch die anfahrt etwas gemacht werden muss.


----------



## enduro pro (8. April 2011)

hey, hat wer was für sonntag geplant?????? ich meine im schönen sonnigen teuto?????


----------



## diddie40 (8. April 2011)

wäre am Sonntag von 10:00 bis 13:00 dabei


----------



## rigger (8. April 2011)

@Toolpusher wie sieht es sa oder sonntag mit ner runde bei mir aus?

Bei meiner Kondition bleib ich lieber hier auf meinen Hometrails, will bei euch ja keinen aufhalten...


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. April 2011)

dann euch mal viel spaß morgen und das nötige glück,wird bestimmt ein geiler tag .ich werde in der zeit zur nothelferschulung gehen,wer weiß wo für das noch gut sein wird
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
@fb 
wünsche dir viele kilometer auf malle,du kannst sie bitter brauchen.

ps.tippe auf torque,,


----------



## Totoxl (8. April 2011)

Kannst mit biken kommen TB, ersthelfer habe ich erst letzte Woche gelernt, brauchst du nicht mehr.


----------



## enduro pro (8. April 2011)

hey TB..... sonntag ne runde????

ich würd auch auf canyon tippen


----------



## diddie40 (8. April 2011)

canyon wäre keine schlechte Wahl,


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. April 2011)

habe sonntag keine zeit,könnte aber morgen so ab 14o uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (8. April 2011)

Dann rate ich mal mit
FB + Specialized Fan Boy = Bighit


----------



## enduro pro (8. April 2011)

nö, glaub ich nicht....er sagte "es kommt zu mir nach hause"


----------



## Der Cherusker (8. April 2011)

Ein Zerode Bike aus Neuseeland wär auch genial selten!!!! Claymore höhrt sich auch gut an. Oder, oder Transition tr 250 oder 450 ist total geil!! Zonenschein habe ich hier auch noch nicht gesehen. Ein Lapierre könnte aus Bielefeld kommen oder vieleicht werde ich ja auch bei Herbert im Keller fündig jau dat isses nach mehreren Bieren auf malle macht der mir bestimmt ein super Angebot.


----------



## cannondude (9. April 2011)

@Enduro, Diddie: ich bin morgen auch dabei. 10.00h Bocketal?


----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2011)

würd ich sagen..... und dann endlich mal richtung lengerich


----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2011)

TB, heut ab 16.00 hät ich zeit... und du?????

@ FB....bei herbert im keller steht nix mehr  das weiß ich zufällig 

du bekommst bestimmt ein jimbo aus'm WSV


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. April 2011)

Jungs ich wär dabei!

Enduro Pro:

kannst Du mir mal Deine Handy Numma geben?


----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2011)

hast ne PN...

hattest du noch nen link zum haus gefunden????? oder stell noch ein paar fotos rein, damit die daheimgebliebenen was zu schauen haben


----------



## rigger (9. April 2011)

http://reservation.lesgets.com/en/chalet-ysope-003-12-personnes-7-pieces-150-m2-oriente-sud-ouest-e5-sur-le-plan-1139.html?catId=33#produit Bitte...  

Ich freru mich schon wie ein Schnitzel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hast ne PN...
> 
> hattest du noch nen link zum haus gefunden????? oder stell noch ein paar fotos rein, damit die daheimgebliebenen was zu schauen haben


----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2011)

wie freuen sich den schnitzel    

hütte ist schon das was ich erwartet habe  unter diesem level wäre ich auch nicht mitgefahren


----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @Toolpusher wie sieht es sa oder sonntag mit ner runde bei mir aus?



Leider schlecht, meine Frau hat Geburtstag und Sonntag muß ich arbeiten. Gruß T69


----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2011)

scotti, nicht traurig sein...

wir nehmen alles auf, machen fotos, tonmitschnitte und wenn alles ausgewertet und zensiert ist gibt's nen netten vorführabend


----------



## rigger (9. April 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Leider schlecht, meine Frau hat Geburtstag und Sonntag muß ich arbeiten. Gruß T69



Schade, dann werd ich gleich mal ne runde drehen!  Hab neuen Lenker (760mm) und Vorbau, ma schauen wies sich fährt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2011)

treffe mich mit chrisxrossi um 15:30 uhr im bocketal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> scotti, nicht traurig sein...
> 
> wir nehmen alles auf, machen fotos, tonmitschnitte und wenn alles ausgewertet und zensiert ist gibt's nen netten vorführabend



Den Vorführabend nehme ich gerne mit! Aber ich brauche keine Zensur!!!!!!

Da ich nicht fahren darf muß ich mich natürlich anders mit dem Thema biken beschäftigen. 
Das Ergebnis seht ihr hier:
















Ist leider noch nicht ganz fertig, ich warte noch auf eine Order. 
Aber mir gefällt es jetzt besser als vorher.


----------



## rigger (9. April 2011)

Schick!! 

Ma schauen ob ich mein neues morgen mal zusammengesteckt bekomme, evtl wird auch gegrillt dann wirds wahrscheinlich nix...   

Aber son breiter Lenker gibt einem ja schon wesentlich mehr kontrolle, Wahnsinn, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das soviel ausmacht. 

Hab bei mir aufm Trail heute nen Einradfahrer getroffen, ich stell morgen mal ein bild von seinem gefährt hier ein. Colle Teil!


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. April 2011)

war gerade mit Enduro Pro und TB ein bisl biken. Wie wärs wenn wir morgen die 10 Uhr Runde nach Osnabrück verlegen? Direkt bei mir vor der Tür gehts los.


----------



## avid49 (9. April 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> war gerade mit Enduro Pro und TB ein bisl biken. Wie wärs wenn wir morgen die 10 Uhr Runde nach Osnabrück verlegen? Direkt bei mir vor der Tür gehts los.




Da bin ich dabei,etwas später kann's dann auch werden!!

Melde mich per Handy!!              Werner(lapierre Man)


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2011)

schickes ding scotty,
echt schick geworden.
dann sieh mal zu das die feuertaufe im teuto nicht mehr allzu lange dauert.
gibt es schon erste berichte aus willingen?


----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2011)

ich bin dabei...cannondude und diddie, wie sieht es bei euch aus????


----------



## schlabberkette (9. April 2011)

Willingen war einfach nur

GEIL 

scotti, ist echt sehr schön geworden, viiiiieeeeel besser als vohher, obwohl vorher schon sensationell war


----------



## jojo2 (9. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schickes ding scotty
> dann sieh mal zu das die feuertaufe im teuto nicht mehr allzu lange dauert.



genau!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gibt es schon erste berichte aus willingen?




also ich mach dann mal einen anfang:
(wieder mal zu spät, schlabberkette war schneller)
ich hatte erst gestern erfahren, dass auch winterberg schon 
geöffnet hat. bin dann mit meinen beiden jüngsten nach winterberg
und nicht nach willingen....
(ihr werdet mich schon nicht vermißt haben)


es war 
geil, klasse. genau das richtige für den anfang in diesem jahr.
die jüngste mit ihrem beef cake, der andere mit meinem jimbo, was ihm leider etwas klein ist (was ham die nur alle?? ich bin doch gar nicht klein!) 
und ich auf dem dirtbike 

conti, fourcross und freecross
alle strecken in gutem zustand, 
wenn bremswellen, dann sind die von uns 
und ein paar anderen, die heute auch im park waren.
es war schon einiges los, aber alles hat sich gut verteilt, 
man hatte platz satt, freie bahn und die leute waren gut drauf.

wetter war natürlich optimal: sonne, ein bißchen wind, nicht zu heiß.

aber wegen ozonloch ist die sonne ja im moment so stark 
wie sonst im august. da muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen, 
dass man jetzt im april lichtschutzfaktor 50 nehmen muss.
na jedenfalls habe wir alle drei einen sonnenbrand. aber das sind auch die einzigen verletzungen bei uns gewesen.

und nun:
willingen


----------



## M.N. (9. April 2011)

Nach Osnabrück hört sich gut an, wollt ihr zu einer längeren Tour oder DH fahren. Wenn ja (DH), kann mich jemand mit hin nehmen. MfG


----------



## M.N. (9. April 2011)

Willingen war bestens... An der Stelle noch, war gut Interessant den Boris Beyer ist vom MTB Rider kennen zu lernen... ansonsten besttes Wetter, u. Dank an die üblichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (9. April 2011)

enduro, ich komme morgen nicht, Willingen war top, haben bis zur letzten Gondelfahrt den Tag voll genutzt. keine Verletzungen, alle zufrieden.


----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2011)

o.k. diddie....

cannondude???? was ist mit dir???


----------



## cannondude (9. April 2011)

Yo, morgen GMH geht klar. 

@Enduro und M.N.: 9.30h bei mir? 

@Chrisxrossi: Wir sind dann so um 10.00h bei dir.


----------



## diddie40 (9. April 2011)

rigger: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/367379/cat/all


----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2011)

bin um 9.30 bei dir... 

chrisxrossi, klappt das mit bremse entlüften danach?????


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. April 2011)

jau, entlüften klappt dann auch noch davor.

Nächstes mal planen wir das  ehr, dann gibt es  English Breakfast mit Beans und Bacon auf meiner Terrasse.

Also dann bis Morgen.


----------



## M.N. (10. April 2011)

Ok, bis morgen 9.30 Uhr bin da.


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. April 2011)

besten dank für die info an die daheim gebliebenen,liest sich fast so als wäre man dabei gewesen.
gibt es einen video von dem geschehen?


----------



## Totoxl (10. April 2011)

Ein Video??? das war gestern das reinste schau laufen, Kameras an jeder Ecke, Big Brother ist watching you.
Schlabberkette und Ghostrider haben Video´s gemacht und wollten die hier hochladen.

Scotty, Bike ist Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. April 2011)

mein Beitrag zu gestern!!!!


----------



## tourenschnecke (10. April 2011)

Hier mein Teutobike 2011, vorne 160, hinten 145mm Federweg


----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2011)

gibt´s das noch:
trinkflaschenhalter
und hier auch für die gallonen-version

ein feiner, dicker hüpfer das ding!
das nächste werden gute pedalen sein 
und der vorbau passt?
und steigst du noch bei dem schwarzen gewirr da vorne durch?
dafür muss man doch bestimmt einen makramee-kurs bei der vhs belegen?

viel spass mit dem teil!!
sieht so aus, als könnte man den damit haben.

und nun:
vernünftige kommentare
(ich durfte das. wir beide sehen uns sowieso in nächster zeit nicht)


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. April 2011)

jau tourenschnecke,schönes teutobike,glückwunsch.
schwarz scheint dieses jahr hip zu sein.


----------



## tourenschnecke (10. April 2011)

Für die kleine Feierabendrunde reicht eine Trinkflasche, hinterher in die Spülmaschine fertig. Trinkblase, Schlauch und Mundstück spülen dauert, dann noch ordentlich trocknen, nehhhh. Ist halt praktisch. Auf dem Vorbau muß das Navi. Wenn ich mit Schaltern und Hebeln nicht klarkomme ist der Restalkoholspiegel zu hoch und hindert vor Alkofahrten.
Für ordentliche Pedale ist meine Fahrtechnik zu schlecht. Auf alle anderen Fragen ! 42.


----------



## rigger (10. April 2011)

Meins ist auch fertig, stell morgen mal ein Foto ein, war heute zu dunkel nach dem grillen. 

Ein paar kleinigkeiten mit der Schaltung und zugverlegung muss ich noch ändern, den richtigen Luftdruck für den Dämpfer muss ich noch finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2011)

tourenschnecke schrieb:


> 42.




du philosoph du!
douglas adams hab ich bestimmt zehn mal gelesen.

ich verstehe!


----------



## enduro pro (11. April 2011)

kleiner bericht für die daheimgebliebenen.....

gestern im hüggel.....ich sach nur "hüggel".....coole gegend, endlose "gemachte" trails, hohe berge, schnelle abfahrten, steile trails,flowige trails, sprünge, sonne, wald, nette leute, guter guide....

so, das war's...gern wieder....


----------



## scott-bussi (11. April 2011)

Ätsch, ich bin gar nicht nur daheim geblieben!
Ich bin Samstag eine gewaltige Tour gefahren!
Von Altenberge nach Nordwalde!
Epische Trails, tolles Wetter, Sonne,
Wärme, ein geiles Bike ...

...Feldweg, Hauptstraße, keine Eisdiele...


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. April 2011)

ja es war ein klasse Tag mit Enduro, Cannondude, Avid, M.N. und Daniel. Aber auch hart. Gerne wieder!


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2011)

hi scotti
du brauchst auf den wettkampf mit deinen kumpels nicht zu verzichten!

lad doch die teutonen ein 
zum...

die haben spass an so was:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19694453"]Hot Italian Roller Races v3.0 Men's Final on Vimeo[/ame]

ach ne, ich glaube, die wollen die harte tour und nich so´n weicheigerolle
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19694725"]Hot Italian Roller Races v3.0 Women's Final on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2011)

ach vergiss die beiden aufregenden, herzkaputtmachenden videos da oben scotti!
ich hatte noch ein bestimmtes anderes video gesucht, allerdings nicht wiedergefunden.
dann bin hierÃ¼ber gestolpert
das is so schÃ¶n, ich versteh zwar kein wort,
aber:
lass es weiterhin ruhich angehen.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14866383"]Ostre koÃâo / fixed gear on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. April 2011)

bevor es richtung pds geht sollten wir uns ,möglichst alle,treffen um die letzten klarheiten zu beseitigen.
einen termin an dem auch wirklich alle teilnehmer der pds challenge teilnehmen können wird es wahrscheinlich nicht geben,darum schlage ich diesen hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11602
vor.
erst ein gemütliches sichtungstraining ,dann bei kaffee und kuchen oder bier und bockwurst über alle offenen fragen sprechen.


----------



## scott-bussi (11. April 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ach vergiss die beiden aufregenden, herzkaputtmachenden videos da oben scotti!
> ich hatte noch ein bestimmtes anderes video gesucht, allerdings nicht wiedergefunden.
> dann bin hierüber gestolpert
> das is so schön, ich versteh zwar kein wort,
> ...



Danke jojo, das Video ist wirklich toll. 
Da kann man schön abschalten und sich besinnen  ...

Chrrrrr...chrrrrrr... chrrrrrr...


----------



## M.N. (11. April 2011)

Am Sa. geht es bei mir um 8 Uhr los nach Warstein, der TB u. seine Frau fahren bei uns im PKW mit, wär super gut wenn noch andere sich mit nach Warstein aufmachen...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (11. April 2011)

Schlabberkettes defekte in willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (11. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bevor es richtung pds geht sollten wir uns ,möglichst alle,treffen um die letzten klarheiten zu beseitigen.
> einen termin an dem auch wirklich alle teilnehmer der pds challenge teilnehmen können wird es wahrscheinlich nicht geben,darum schlage ich diesen hier
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11602
> vor.
> erst ein gemütliches sichtungstraining ,dann bei kaffee und kuchen oder bier und bockwurst über alle offenen fragen sprechen.


Hey, TB was ist das denn fuer ein daemlicher Termin das koenen wir auch bequem bei dir auf der Terasse besprechen das meinen Herbert und Ich oder bist Du besorgt das es Dir wieder Geld kostet, Geizhals Gruesse von Malle, habe gehoerht das bei euch morgen ein Regentag angesagt ist,bei uns ist es Abends auch feucht............wenn es an die Theke geht


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. April 2011)

danke fb,
so 
nette urlaubsgrüße habe ich ja noch nie von dir bekommen.schön das es dir dort gefällt wo du bist.die  hohen berge und die netten leute um dich herum die sich bestimmt gut um dich kümmern.
wäre schön wenn du bei deiner nächsten post ein bild von dir und deinem bike beilegen würdest.
du in sexy lycra auf deinen fliegenbeinchen könnte zum foto der woche gewählt werden.
noch viel spaß auf malle und grüß alle,auch den kalle


----------



## rigger (11. April 2011)

@Teuto ist das ostersamstag? Da kann ich leider nicht da Ostern ist und da ein hauptumsatztag ist, könnte man die besprechung auch evtl. mal abends machen?Ich wäre nämlich gerne dabei....


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. April 2011)

der 22.04.2011 ist karfreitag und fällt auf einen freitag.


----------



## rigger (11. April 2011)

ah ok hatte den kalender nicht zur hand...  

Da hab ich zeit.

Ach ja btw mein Ride is fertig.


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. April 2011)

endlich rigger,schickes bike,endlich ein fully.
wirst es bestimmt nicht bereuen.
karfreitag kommt dann die stunde der wahrheit.


----------



## rigger (11. April 2011)

Jo im moment fehlen mir noch die passenden Buchsen, die ich hab sind 2mm zu schmal und es klackert an der wippe, also wieder warten bis die neuen da sind. 

Aber ist schon ein cooles Fahrgefühl wenn alles weggebügelt wird... 

Von der größe passt es auch, meine ich zumindest.


----------



## schlabberkette (11. April 2011)

...sram ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war....



MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Schlabberkettes defekte in willingen


----------



## diddie40 (11. April 2011)

am 22. komme ich aus russland wieder, kann also nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. April 2011)

Hey rigger, 
soll uns das was sagen, daß dein neues Bike an einem Mahnmal lehnt

Aber sonst schick.


----------



## schlabberkette (12. April 2011)

hier ist mein erster Beitrag zum Wochenende


----------



## schlabberkette (12. April 2011)

...ein bißchen Downhill haben wir auch geübt....


----------



## schlabberkette (12. April 2011)

...der dritte Teil dauert noch...
...der ist mit ghostrider und pitchER...
...habt Geduld ..


----------



## jojo2 (12. April 2011)

sk schon wieder hier?
schläfst du gar nich??

rigger
viel spass


----------



## rigger (12. April 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hey rigger,
> soll uns das was sagen, daß dein neues Bike an einem Mahnmal lehnt
> 
> Aber sonst schick.



Danke, das war der einzige platz bei uns wo man ein foto machen konnte und ich das rad anlehnen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (12. April 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sk schon wieder hier?
> schläfst du gar nich??
> 
> rigger
> viel spass



...wie soll ich schlafen...
...die teutonenmafia setzt mich unter druck...


...rigger...
...wünsch dir auch viel spaß mit dem teil


----------



## rigger (12. April 2011)

Tröste dich ich konnte heute nacht auch nur von 12 bis 1  und von 4 Uhr bis halb 6 schlafen, ka warum obwohl ich gestern hundemüde war vom einkaufen.

Hab mir dann noch deine vids angeschaut.


----------



## enduro pro (12. April 2011)

ein fully für den rigger....nur eines stört mich....

mach den bescheuerten schlauch von der gabel, braucht kein mensch und wenn doch dann bitte im original......


----------



## schlabberkette (12. April 2011)

bei 2:09 hat sich mein X0 aufgelöst 
war unsere letzte Abfahrt,
echt bitter 

ich gebe enduro recht lieber rigger,
ein mahnmalhai braucht keinen schlabberlatz in der gabel!!

ähhmm...hat jemand zufällig einen verschluss für das gopro-Gehäuse rumliegen, es vergeht einfach kein biketag ohne verluste 





MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> mein Beitrag zu gestern!!!!


----------



## rigger (12. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ein fully für den rigger....nur eines stört mich....
> 
> mach den bescheuerten schlauch von der gabel, braucht kein mensch und wenn doch dann bitte im original......




Ich geb doch für son scheiß keine 20,- aus wenn ich das umsonst haben kann und auch noch ohne werbeaufdruck...


----------



## enduro pro (12. April 2011)

na, ob selfmade oder gekauft, überflüssiger schnickschnack und dazu noch extrem häßlich.....


----------



## diddie40 (12. April 2011)

hey rigger, das bike sieht doch super aus, auch gar nicht so klein. Auf den Bildern sieht der Lenkwinkel doch arg steil aus mit der 140er Gabel. Also ne 160er sollte mindestens rein, ich würde sogar ne 180er rein bauen, habe damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, kann dir nur zur absenkbaren durolux raten, ist echt keine schlechte Option für so ein bike.


----------



## schlabberkette (12. April 2011)

hey riggahhh
ich hab da noch ne 160er RockShox Domain 302-Gabel mit U-Turn (115-160mm Stahlfeder, 1 1/8) im Keller liegen. Schaftlänge müßte ich mal nachmessen. 
Problem: das Gleitrohr hat an der Unterseite am Zugstufen-Drehknopf einen Haarriss, aus dem zwar nur wenig, aber dafür stetig Gabelöl entweicht. 

Vielleicht kann ein gewiefter Schrauber vom Kaliber eines diddie40 diesen Mangel beheben (schweißen, kleben, ??). Bei Bedarf einfach melden!

Ich habe übrigens mein AM/Enduro nochmal mit der gleichen Gabel ausgestattet, weil das Teilchen super funktioniert und sich meinem kaputtmacherfahrstil lange widersetzt hat!! Das hat mich beeindruckt


----------



## M.N. (12. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> na, ob selfmade oder gekauft, überflüssiger schnickschnack und dazu noch extrem häßlich.....


 

Wenn es richtig schlechtes Wetter hat, bestimmt eine Option, aber der Sommer kommt! So ein Schutz habe ich aber bislang nur an DH Bikes gesehen, die richtige Saustrecken runtergeholtzt worden sind. Ich denke muss aber die eigende Sache bleiben ob man es an der Gabel befestigt oder nicht. Ich kann nicht sagen ob (bei deinem Bike) mehr Federweg vorne sein muss, aber rein Optisch wirkt die Gabel doch sehr davorgehauen. Und wenn schon dann gleich 180mm... Es ist ja so dass alle unsere Leute immer aufgerüstet haben, und nie gesagt worden ist (mit viel Federweg mache ich was falsch), und auch Frankreich solltest du im Hinterkopf haben... *ABER* am wichtigsten ist, viel Spass beim heitzen.


----------



## enduro pro (12. April 2011)

zu viel geht bei dem rahme allerdings nicht, das macht die geo total kaputt....

er hat ja hinten "nur" 150mm sodas bei 160 eigendlich schluß sein sollte, max 170mm mit geringer einbauhöhe der gabel.....


bin am sonntag auch in warstein zum schauen und bringe meine frau auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (12. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> bin am sonntag auch in warstein zum schauen und bringe meine frau auch mit


 
Richtig gut... Ist echt gut zu sehen das die Leute mit dennen man fahren geht, auch bei sowas am Start sind.


----------



## rigger (12. April 2011)

Ja der schutz hat jetzt auch seine schuldigkeit getan. auf meiner hausrunde gibts nen streckenteil mit viel lehm der ist immer besonders lange schlammig da war es ganz nützlich.

Kommt jetzt aber auch ab und bessere fotos folgen noch.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. April 2011)

kann leider nicht Melvin...muß haus entkernen mit meinem Bruder.
Drücke aber von zuhause die Daumen


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. April 2011)

wir werden dich an der strecke würdig vertreten und mehr lärm machen wie du beim entkernen,garantiert.
wird sich eher nach dem abriß eines stadtteils anhören ,aber nicht mit der abrißglocke  sondern mit der kuhglocke.
muuuh


----------



## diddie40 (12. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> zu viel geht bei dem rahme allerdings nicht, das macht die geo total kaputt....
> 
> er hat ja hinten "nur" 150mm sodas bei 160 eigendlich schluß sein sollte, max 170mm mit geringer einbauhöhe der gabel.....


 
Siehe diesen Testbericht: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1299
Demnach mit ner 160er Gabel einen Lenkwinkel von 67,8° , dürfte dann bei einer 180er Gabel etwa knapp 67 werden, hat ein Tretlagerhöhe von 355mm, wäre dann so um 365-370mm in Verbindung mit einem breiten Lenker und kurzem Vorbau mit der Option auf 140mm ab zu senken ein tolles Enduro, ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## rigger (12. April 2011)

ja hab ich schon gesehen diddie, die duro hab ich auch ins auge gefasst. 

Mir fehlt halt noch ne 8 x 50mm buchse.... 

Klakkert halt mit den nicht passenden buchsen vor sich hin im gelände.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. April 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> am 22. komme ich aus russland wieder, kann also nicht.



Ich darf am 22. leider auch wieder mal meinem Arbeitgeber zur Verfügung stehen . Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. April 2011)

@Rigger
Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit dem Hai. 
Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. April 2011)

Der Flowtrail in Willingen ist ja wohl der Hammer, da fahr ich ganz sicher als nächstes hin. Gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (12. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr hier von?

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_37&products_id=1651

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/368372/cat/18

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/367796/cat/all

@toolpusher es gibt auch den ändern Button...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (13. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hier von?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/367796/cat/all
> 
> @toolpusher es gibt auch den ändern Button...



Rigger, aller guten Dinge sind doch 3 . Ich habe halt nicht so viel zu sagen, dass bisschen split ich dann halt .

Die Durolux wäre meine erste Wahl. Gruß T69


----------



## diddie40 (13. April 2011)

meine Meinung habe ich ja schon gesagt. Die 55 r ist sicherlich auch ne gute wahl, von der mit ata hört man schon mal, dass es da Probleme gibt. Die Durolux mit 2 Federwegskartuschen ist doch Super zum probieren. So eine Kartusche kannst du gut verkaufen, den 2. Federwegsverstellhebel würde ich dir abkaufen. Das reduziert ja nochmal den Kaufpreis.


----------



## tourenschnecke (13. April 2011)

Durolux-TAD gute Absenkung, taugt für Touren, einfache Wartung, Dämpfung im harten Einsatz überfordert(bin zu langsam). Dann noch eine Remote-Sattelstütze um den Frauen zu beweisen, das wir auch multitasking fähig sind.


----------



## scott-bussi (13. April 2011)

@rigger
handel den Ransom Andy auf 200-225 runter und nimm die Durolux.
Da hast Du die Option auf 160 und 180 mm. Wenn du mal im Forum "3 Monate alte Durolux getuned" guckst, kannst du sehen das der Andy dort regelmäßig gepostet hat und schon einiges an der Gabel gemacht und probiert hat.


----------



## rigger (13. April 2011)

Ja hab ich gesehen und verfolge ich auch den Thread. 

Wenn dann würde die ja auch Helmchentuning bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (13. April 2011)

Ich will mal gegen die Meinungen u. sage lass die Gabel die du aktuell fährst doch einfach, hast du das Problem mit deinen Pedalen bzw. Schuhen gelösst. Dann würde ich doch erst mal testen, u. damit meine ich nicht deine Lehmrunde. 

Zum Plan der nächsten Tage:

Am 20-21.04. nach Winterberg plus Zelten, (u.a. mit den Leuten aus MS).

29.04. nach Witten (schaut euch mal die neue MTB Rider an, ab Seite 98, Thema "Wide Open" (dass ist der DH in Witten. Mehr auch auf der beiliegenden DVD)! Am Abend auf die Aktion Heros Premiere. 

geg. letzte We. im Monat einige Tage in den Harz (mit dem Diddie), dh. Braunlage. 

Da ist doch was zum Testen dabei.


----------



## M.N. (13. April 2011)

Weil Rigger, du musst bedenken, wenn du jetzt noch viel in Pards investierst, kommst du geg. auf die Kosten, die du beim C. für ein neues Bike berappen müsstest. UND! Ich musste mich gestern vor meiner Freundin auch noch rechtfertigen weil ich noch einen guten Betrag aus der Haushaltskasse haben muss, für Reifen/Bremsbeläge/Laufrad etc. und das ist nur reserve.


----------



## rigger (13. April 2011)

klar Melvin verstehe ich, erstens hab ich soviel geld nicht zur verfügung da ich ja auch hohe monatliche ausgaben für meine Firma hab (Löhne, Einkauf usw.  ) und da muss ich dann schauen was übrig bleibt besonders im winter und frühjahr wenn nicht viel los ist im laden.

Am We ist es im moment schlecht, da die saison vor der tür steht und ich viel in der Gärtnerei machen muss, Gießen, pflanzen, und so weiter, das macht sich leider noch nicht alles alleine, besonders am we muss ich viel machen da ich es sonst nicht schaffe und ich froh bin mal ne runde hier zu drehen.

Also danke für das angebot M:N.


----------



## M.N. (13. April 2011)

Du musst auch lesen was ich schreibe, ich bin der Meinung du brauchst *keine* neue Gabel d.h. 0 Euro! Und deine Ausgaben für die Firma interessieren mich herzlich wenig.


----------



## rigger (13. April 2011)

Ich hab dich wohl verstanden Melvin...


----------



## schlabberkette (13. April 2011)

Nachmittagssport für Jung und Alt in den Baumbergen
Richard, Tobi, Jonas, André


----------



## Toolpusher69 (13. April 2011)

@ Schlabber,
na da kann man ja super hüpfen üben. Ich will auch son Stück Wald . Gruß T69


----------



## müllermilch (13. April 2011)

so Video von Willingen ist jetzt auch ready


----------



## schlabberkette (13. April 2011)

boah jonas,
iss datt nich gefährlich wenn der Lenker in der Luft immer so nach rechts ausschlägt  

da sind ja mal nur styleprofessoren unterwegs


----------



## ricobra50 (13. April 2011)

Nachmittagssport für Jung und Alt--- wer ist Alt??
ich bin Jung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (13. April 2011)

schade das am nächsten freitag nicht alle zeit haben,ich dachte eigentlich das an einem karfreitag jeder zeit hätte.
an einem anderen datum wäre es aber wahrscheinlich nicht anders.
wenn jemand einen termin findet an dem alle verdächtigen zeit haben dann bitte hier schreiben wann und wo.


----------



## Totoxl (13. April 2011)

@Rigger
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/368718/cat/all

oder unter Vorbehalt die
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/368715/cat/all

Einfach per Spacer auf 170mm traveln und gut ist


----------



## enduro pro (13. April 2011)

oder diese hier toto...was hälste davon???

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/368191/cat/18


----------



## rigger (13. April 2011)

Mit absenkung wäre natürlich fein...


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. April 2011)

absenkbare gabel habe ich an meinem enduro auch,mal wieder was was keiner wirklich braucht.
wo man mit 150mm nicht hoch kommt ,kommt man mit 120mm auch nicht hoch.


----------



## schlabberkette (13. April 2011)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Nachmittagssport für Jung und Alt--- wer ist Alt??
> ich bin Jung!!!



kann ich bestätigen


----------



## schlabberkette (13. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> absenkbare gabel habe ich an meinem enduro auch,mal wieder was was keiner wirklich braucht.
> wo man mit 150mm nicht hoch kommt ,kommt man mit 120mm auch nicht hoch.



tb, bin absolut deiner meinung


----------



## enduro pro (14. April 2011)

recht hat er...absenkung hab ich noch nie gebraucht ... 

wichtig ist ne gute zug und druckstufe, sprich ne einstellbare dämpfung...


----------



## diddie40 (14. April 2011)

Stimmt, wenn man den Berg hoch schiebt, braucht man keine absenkbare Gabel.
wenn man allerdings fährt ist es angenehm, wenn man sie um 4 cm absenken kann, besonders bei steilen Stücken und bei langen( 1/2 -2h ) Anstiegen.
Aber das trifft ja auf die Meisten hier nicht zu. Allerdings könnte man dann auch sagen: wofür braucht man einen Freerider, wenn man nicht springt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. April 2011)

soll das heißen nur weil man nicht springt hat man keinen spaß am radfahren??? sollte man dann ne CC-schlampe mit 100mm federweg fahren müßen??? wer sagt das man springen muß??? wer entscheidet was ein freeride-bike ist und was nicht??? wer sagt einem wann ein sprung hoch genug für nen freerider ist oder ob das schon springen ist??? sind die klamotten stylisch oder ramsch??? muß man nen fullface fahren oder breite reifen??? stahlfeder oder luftdämpfer, was soll es sein??? ab wieviel mm federweg ist man hip???

freiwillige entscheider vor................


----------



## enduro pro (14. April 2011)

so, wollte heut um halb 7 noch ne runde in den teuto... noch wer lust und zeit???

oder habt ihr jetzt angst


----------



## FreeGollum (14. April 2011)

...lol....diese Diskussionen gehen immer dann los, wenn einer fragt: welches An- Umbauteil soll ich nehmen? 

Mensch Leutz kauft doch was Euch gefällt und hört nicht auf so eine Sch$%&& : Hauptsache wenig Gewicht, muss mind. xy mm Federweg haben. Fahrt was ihr wollt!!!

...ich dachte mal, dass FREERIDE vor allem FREE ist. In allem. 

Tja so kann man sich täuschen. 
Also ich meine: wenn einer meint 200mm fahren zu wollen - soll er es tun. Wenn einer meint Fullface zu fahren - mach et
wenn einer meint > 17 kg Räder zu fahren - mach et

 ...wichtig ist es doch, ob Du Dich auf dem Hobel wohlfühlst, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden!? 

...das ist auch der Grund warum ich NIE in einem Forum frage: würdest Du das auch so machen? Sondern nur: hat jemand Erfahrung mit....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. April 2011)

100% Richtig Tim


----------



## diddie40 (14. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> soll das heißen nur weil man nicht springt hat man keinen spaß am radfahren??? sollte man dann ne CC-schlampe mit 100mm federweg fahren müßen??? wer sagt das man springen muß??? wer entscheidet was ein freeride-bike ist und was nicht??? wer sagt einem wann ein sprung hoch genug für nen freerider ist oder ob das schon springen ist??? sind die klamotten stylisch oder ramsch??? muß man nen fullface fahren oder breite reifen??? stahlfeder oder luftdämpfer, was soll es sein??? ab wieviel mm federweg ist man hip???
> 
> freiwillige entscheider vor................


 
sehe, du hast es versanden. genauso ist es wenn du sagst. eine absenkbare Federgabel braucht "man" nicht. Mit solchen "man-äußerungen" sollte "man" halt sparsam umgehen.


----------



## diddie40 (14. April 2011)

freegollum, genau das ist auch meine Meinung.

Mich nervt es selber, wenn ich nach Erfahrungen suche, und dann in den Foren lese: Luftdämpfer ist schei..., absenkbare Federgabel braucht man nicht und so weiter, das bringt keinen weiter.
Aber, ich wollte mit meinem Komentar keinen angreifen, sorry, wenn das so rüber kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. April 2011)

eins von vielen vielen beispielen.
die ctf in bramsche hat(zumindest  vor 2 jahren) einen echt steilen aber kurzen anstieg.
wir sind mit 2 leuten und nicht abgesenkter gabel (150mm)hoch gefahren und mußten oben warten.
da konnten wir beobachten wer den anstieg schafft und wer nicht.
die 100mm fraktion hat dort extrem schlecht abgeschnitten,nicht weil sie nichts in den beinen hatten sondern weil sie das vorderrad nicht am boden halten konnten.ein rückwärtssalto war auch dabei.
als erfahrung würde ich es schon werten wenn jemand nach 2 jahren praxis  eine laune der marktstrategen aus eigener erfahrung für überflüssig hält .
bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob man einen freerider nur braucht wenn man ihn artgerecht springen läßt.vielleicht hat der boom auf die teile auch etwas damit zu tun das er genug reserven hat und das ein gefühl von sicherheit gibt während man auf einem cc ,oder weiß der geier was es alles gibt,vielleicht ohne es zu wollen plötzlich im grenzbereich erwischt wird,mit den daraus resultierenden folgen.
die these das ein anfänger das beste bike mit reichlich federweg braucht kommt nicht von mir sondern vom chrisxrossi,halte ich aber für absolut zutreffend.


----------



## schlabberkette (14. April 2011)

@freegollum
...aber um sich auf seinem Hobel wohlfühlen zu können, kann man das Rad ja evtl. noch ein bißchen auf die jeweiligen Bedürfnisse des Fahrers pimpen, z.B. durch eine Gabel mit oder ohne Absenkfunktion. Und über den Sinn oder Unsinn einer solchen Funktion kann man doch prima diskutieren, am besten natürlich, wenn entsprechende Er(fahr)ungen vorliegen...ob dadurch eine Entscheidung für oder gegen das Pimpteil fällt, bleibt letztendlich jedem selbst überlassen..FREEEE

..und meine Erfahrung ist, dass ich die Absenkfunktion der Gabel (war serienmäßig dran) an meinem 160er Bike (Ghost AMR) erst dann brauche, wenn die Steigungen extrem lang und wirklich steil sind (> 20/25%) und meine Fahrtechnik (Ars#§ auf Sattelspitze und Nase am Lenker) nicht mehr ausreicht oder dadurch die Traktion deshalb am Hinterrad nachlässt. Nur ist da dann das (lange) bergauffahren meistens eh auch schon durch meine fehlende Beinkraft limitiert...aber wo gibt es hier schon solche Steigungen!? 
Selbst bei unserer Alpenüberquerung, in den Mittelgebirgen oder am Gardasee hab ich die Absenkfunktion nie gebraucht, auch nicht bei längeren Auffahrten (> 1 Std) mit Dauersteigungen zwischen ca. 13 und 18 %. Ich habe die Funktion natürlich ausprobiert, aber ich konnte/kann bergauf wesentlich besser mit 160 als mit 120mm pedalieren....und das ist eine Erfahrung und meine Meinung bezogen auf mein Rad und meine persönlichen Vorlieben! 

Und eine Absenkfunktion ersetzt nicht den Schmackes in den Beinen den du brauchst, um eine gewisse Masse eine gewisse Steigung hochzutreten.

Jetzt gibt es natürlich auch Räder, die vorne durch ihre Geo eher "steigen" als andere, und da kann dann evtl. ein Absenkfuntion wieder von Vorteil sein...vielleicht ist das bike vom rigger so eins, wer weiß?

Wie du schon sagtest, jeder so wie er will und kann: FREEEEEEE!!!!
Aber Tipps und Meinungen haben noch nie geschadet! 
Tick, Trick und Track (Zitat): Probieren geht über studieren!!


----------



## schlabberkette (14. April 2011)

alle online?
müsst ihr alle nicht arbeiten


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. April 2011)

absenkbare Gabeln sind wirklich ne feine Sache, wenn mann steile Berge erklimmen möchte. Der Druck auf auf den Hinterbau wird entlastet, das Bike bleibt besser in der Spur, mann kann entspannter die Berge rauf kommen ohne den Körper zu sehr anspannen zu müssen. Ob man es braucht muss jeder selber wissen.

Käse finde ich eigentlich nur die einteilung in Klassen wie Freeride oder Allmountain, allerdings muss mann dann wenieger eklären, wenn es vorher fest steht was nun ein Freerider ist.


----------



## enduro pro (14. April 2011)

Zitat: "Nur ist da dann das (lange) bergauffahren meistens eh auch schon durch meine fehlende Beinkraft limitiert...aber wo gibt es hier schon solche Steigungen!? "

die gibt es auch im teuto  allerdings trifft dort wieder der erste teil des zitates in kraft 

ich hab meine aussage auch dahingehend geänder, das "ich" die funktion noch nie vermißt habe...


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. April 2011)

ich schreibe nie wieder ein so langes dingens,in der zeit wurde ja alles schon gesagt,hätte ich in der zeit auch arbeiten können.


----------



## enduro pro (14. April 2011)

geh bloß wieder arbeiten und denk an die brillen


----------



## FreeGollum (14. April 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagtest, jeder so wie er will und kann: FREEEEEEE!!!!
> Aber Tipps und Meinungen haben noch nie geschadet!
> Tick, Trick und Track (Zitat): Probieren geht über studieren!!



...jaja wenn es bei den Tipps bleibt. Mir fällt immer wieder nur auf, wie schnell es in gewisse Grundsatzdiskussionen geht, die nicht mehr wirklich helfen. In Diskussionen, wo es heißt: "...sowas darfste nieeee nicht machen.." oder: "....das muss, weil...."

Klar hilft testen. Da gebe ich Dir recht. Aber ich finde, man darf eine Kaufentscheidung nicht davon abhängig machen, ob man eine Gabel, einen Rahmen etc. bis ins letzte Detail ausfahren kann. Und da ging es ja annähernd hin...

Ich habe meine Entscheidungen bislang ALLE von dem Faktor: will ich haben, abhängig gemacht. Und der Vorteil dabei ist dann auch noch: ich bin glücklich damit!! 

Aber anscheinend sind wir ja doch alle der selben Meinung...
sooo...wie war das mit Arbeiten!?!?


----------



## schlabberkette (14. April 2011)

Wenn ich erstmal alle Teile testen würde, ob sie bei mir halten, würde ich bis heute kein Rad fahren 

Arbeiten?
Ich will URLAUB!!!!



FreeGollum schrieb:


> ...jaja wenn es bei den Tipps bleibt. Mir fällt immer wieder nur auf, wie schnell es in gewisse Grundsatzdiskussionen geht, die nicht mehr wirklich helfen. In Diskussionen, wo es heißt: "...sowas darfste nieeee nicht machen.." oder: "....das muss, weil...."
> 
> Klar hilft testen. Da gebe ich Dir recht. Aber ich finde, man darf eine Kaufentscheidung nicht davon abhängig machen, ob man eine Gabel, einen Rahmen etc. bis ins letzte Detail ausfahren kann. Und da ging es ja annähernd hin...
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeGollum (14. April 2011)

...naja Du scheinst da auch eine rühmliche Ausnahme zu sein...so viel wieviel Du in kürzester Zeit kapppoottt bekommst - Herr Jott, neeee... 

Und dabei bekomme ich, dass nur hier aus dem Forum mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. April 2011)

So, hab jetzt auch Feierabend und will mitmachen!

Absenkfunktion ist grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt, weil man einfach die Möglichkeit hat die Geo auszugleichen wenn es steil bergauf geht. 
ABER es muß schnell u. einfach zu bedienen sein, wenn man es nutzen möchte! Wie z.B. bei der Durolux auf Knopfdruck. So ein U-turn Gedönse ist eher etwas um die Geometrie der Gabel an den Rahmen anzupassen. Weil niemand bei einer Tour mit Kumpels, an einer Steigung absteigt und ruft:
Wartet mal, ich muß eben meine Gabel runterschrauben.

Genauso kann man über den Sinn einer Hydraulikstütze diskutieren.
Die Erfahrung zeigt, daß man die recht häufig nutzt, wenn man einen Freerider im Teuto fährt. Aber nur weil es so schön schnell geht. Außer mir hält aber kaum jemand an um seine Standard Stütze mit Schnellspanner abzusenken.

Jeder muß für sich entscheiden, was er haben will! Ich habe absenkbare Gabeln wie die Durolux gehabt und fand es gut, vermisse es bei meiner Totem aber nicht.
Wenn die Geo des Rahmens, wie bei rigger auf 150mm ausgelegt ist, er aber eine 180er Gabel einbauen möchte, würde ich durchaus eine mit Absenkfunktion nehmen. 140-160 mm für normales Fahren, 180mm für DH.
So hab ich es auch gemacht.


----------



## rigger (14. April 2011)

BTW die Geo am Ride ist auf ne 160er Gabel ausgelegt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. April 2011)

gut  das ich heute die ganze zeit mitlesen konnte,sonst hätte ich einen tag urlaub nehmen müßen um wieder auf dem neuesten stand zu sein und hätte nicht gewußt was btw ist.


----------



## M.N. (14. April 2011)

BTW ??? Ah jetzt habe ich es auch...


----------



## M.N. (14. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> BTW die Geo am Ride ist auf ne 160er Gabel ausgelegt.


 

Am Ride????? Was heißt dass die Geometrie am Fahrt (das heißt ride) u. wird im Engl. klein geschrieben, auf ne 160er Gabel ausgelegt.


----------



## rigger (14. April 2011)

Das ist ein Haibike Ride  so stehts auf dem Rahmen und ist auf 160 ausgelegt, im test den diddie gepostet hst ist auch ne 36 talas drin gewesen.


----------



## scott-bussi (14. April 2011)

Dann nimm eine Durolux 180. Die paßt auf jeden Fall, ist leicht, auf Knopfdruck absenkbar, hat reichlich Reserven und ist bis auf 140mm stufenlos absenkbar. (mit 150mm war nur ein Beispiel)


----------



## rigger (14. April 2011)

hab jetzt ne 160er im bikemarkt gekauft.


----------



## scott-bussi (14. April 2011)

Wie, einfach so? Über was sollen wir denn dann hier weiter diskutieren???

Viel Spaß beim Einbauen und fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (14. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Das ist ein Haibike Ride  so stehts auf dem Rahmen und ist auf 160 ausgelegt, im test den diddie gepostet hst ist auch ne 36 talas drin gewesen.


 
Nein, Rigger war nur Spass... lass die Gabel erst einmal eingebaut, und check mal wie du auf richtigen Trails klar kommst. Weil berg auf wird das (egal mit welcher Gabel) berg hoch eh härter als mit deinem Hardtail.


----------



## diddie40 (14. April 2011)

härter als mit einem Hardtail, das muss ich mir merken.


----------



## rigger (14. April 2011)




----------



## Totoxl (14. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> hab jetzt ne 160er im bikemarkt gekauft.


Und was für eine? Dann kannst du ja deine Signatur ändern.

Könnte jetzt auch noch meine Meinung zum Thema Gabeln posten, aber ich haben keine Lust


----------



## M.N. (14. April 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hÃ¤rter als mit einem Hardtail, das muss ich mir merken.


"Sa sdorowje" und GrÃ¼Ãe nach Russland.  ÐÐ°Ð¹ Ð±Ð¾Ð³ Ð½Ðµ Ð² Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð·... dass heiÃt: "GebÂ´s Gott, dass wir noch Ã¶fter einen heben kÃ¶nnen"!


----------



## diddie40 (14. April 2011)

morgen werde ich noch ne schöne runde im teuto drehen und dann bin ich mal weg.
ostersamstag zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (14. April 2011)

ach... so wa dass, bin ich leider zu früh dran.


----------



## rigger (14. April 2011)

Ist ne TAD 160, also mit Absenkung.


----------



## diddie40 (15. April 2011)

Glückwunsch rigger, bin gespannt, wie es geworden ist, dein erstes fully.
Wirst bestimmt viel Spaß damit haben.


----------



## rigger (15. April 2011)

So Nachmittag wollte ich wohl nach Willingen, hat jemand lust?
Wollte einstellfahrten mit Dämpfer und Gabel machen.... 
Kann aber frühestens um 11 uhr im Willingen sein, hab vorher noch was zu tun in der Gärtnerei....


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wollte einstellfahrten mit Dämpfer und Gabel machen....



da hast dir ein schön sonniges wochenende dafür ausgesucht.
du weißt: ich würde dir natürlich gerne mit rat und tat zur seite stehen 
(einstellungen sind mein spezialgebiet - neben traumatisierenden interventionen)

bin aber morgen auf einem großen turnier, kann also nicht.
da haste mal wieder glück gehabt.

die nächsten tage bin ich weiterhin mit urlaubsvorbereitungen 
beschäftigt, bin also auch nicht in kallenhardt dabei.

aber m.n.
auch anna wurde in winterberg in den start ihrer sensationellen laufbahn 
von den konaten (damals noch specializten) geschrieen.
sei also unbesorgt: 

du wirst schon ins ziel kommen
euch also ein schönes we
cu


----------



## M.N. (15. April 2011)

Ich freue mich jetzt immer mehr auf So, und bei den besten Wetter Aussichten wird das ein richtig guter Tag.

... ach TB, meine Freundin fragt ob du zu der Kuhglocke wieder die Hosenträger anziehst, (du weißt die sie so heiß an dir findet)!


----------



## rigger (15. April 2011)

Sonntag wollte ich hin, nicht morgen. 

Ach ja MN viel Glück Sonntag fürs Rennen!


----------



## M.N. (15. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Sonntag wollte ich hin, nicht morgen.
> 
> Ach ja MN viel Glück Sonntag fürs Rennen!


 
Danke!


----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2011)

willste die einstellarbeiten nicht lieber auf trails machen die du kennst und auf denen du "hauptsächlich" unterwegs bist???


----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2011)

kommt irgendwer in nächster zeit bei gocycle vorbei und könnte mir ein ersatzschaltauge für mein AS-X mitbringen??? 

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...SL_--_575_--_ARC_--_Kokopelli_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

ist dort lagernd und kost  20.- 

vielleicht ist ja wer unter euch der grad dort was braucht.....wäre super nett, denn nur dafür nach münster juckeln ist , naja..... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (15. April 2011)

Wollte so das Maxximum rausfinden von Dämpfer her, samstag abend gehts hier auf meine Trails zum testen. 

Und es ist wahrscheinlich für die nächsten wochen das letzte mal das irgendwo hinfahren kann...  

@Enduro hast du nicht ne XLC stütze, wie biste mit der zufrieden?


----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2011)

nö, ne x-fusion "hilo" 

die XLC sind nicht schlecht, recht einfach in der wartung, von der langlebigkeit schwer zu sagen, noch nicht so lang am markt....


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> ... ach TB, meine Freundin fragt ob du zu der Kuhglocke wieder die Hosenträger anziehst, (du weißt die sie so heiß an dir findet)!



ja ja,da werden sie alle schwach,kann ich aber auch gut verstehen,klar sind die mit am start.


----------



## rigger (15. April 2011)

Vielleicht komm ich ja von Qwillingen ja noch in Kallenhardt vorbei, liegt ja quasi auf dem weg, wie lang wolltet ihr so dort bleiben?


----------



## M.N. (15. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Vielleicht komm ich ja von Qwillingen ja noch in Kallenhardt vorbei, liegt ja quasi auf dem weg, wie lang wolltet ihr so dort bleiben?


 

Allein in Willingen fahren gehen... HALLO??? Kommste mit nach Kallenhardt, FR Rennen u. Dirt schauen BBQ u. Bier trinken, geilen Tag haben. Ist deine Entscheidung, aber auf jeden (meiner Meinung) besser als in Willingen allein die Abfahrten runterspulen.


----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2011)

hey melvin, haste deinen schalter schon ersetzt???? was hast nu dran??


----------



## M.N. (15. April 2011)

Ja, den von der Linken Seite, (nätürlich nur den Hebel) geht gut.


----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2011)

ich glaub du brauchst für sonntag noch nen mechanikerteam


----------



## M.N. (15. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich glaub du brauchst für sonntag noch nen mechanikerteam


 

???... du bist doch am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (15. April 2011)

mechanikerteam? leg die Kette nach rechts, gib im oberen Teil richtig Gas und lass es im unteren Teil richtig rollen..
euch allen viel Spaß am we und M.N. viel Glück.


----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2011)

diddie hat recht, schaltung ab, bremsen weg und einfach augen zu


----------



## rigger (15. April 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Allein in Willingen fahren gehen... HALLO??? Kommste mit nach Kallenhardt, FR Rennen u. Dirt schauen BBQ u. Bier trinken, geilen Tag haben. Ist deine Entscheidung, aber auf jeden (meiner Meinung) besser als in Willingen allein die Abfahrten runterspulen.



Bin auch noch am überlegen....

Fahren kann man ja in Kallenhardt nicht wenn das rennen ist und bier trinken kann ich nicht wenn ich fahre, da ich erst um zehn hier weg komme und da ich die nächsten 6 wochen am we nicht wegkomme wollte ich nach willingen.  Da wollte ich letztes Jahr schon hin.


----------



## diddie40 (15. April 2011)

rigger, ich habe meine Federung in letzter Zeit immer so eingestellt
Zugstufe, Druckstufe offen, draufsetzten, hinten 35% und vorne 25% Sag. Ergibt bei DH Abfahrten im Stehen ein ausgewogenes Verhältniss. Die Zugstufe an der Durolux wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht langsamer stellen müssen, die ist ganz offen genau richtig, am Dämpfer musst du schauen, ob es dich nach Bodenwellen aus dem Sattel haut, dann langsamer, sollte der Dämpfer bei der Einstellung durchschlagen Druckstufe erhöhen und oder weniger Sag fahren. Viel Spaß ,,,,


----------



## rigger (15. April 2011)

Mein Dämpfer hat nur zugstufe und SPV, da hab ich allerdings nur den mindestdruck drin wegen dem ansprechverhalten und im moment auch nur den bordsteintest gemacht vom federn her.

Danke für die Tipps Diddie.


----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2011)

der bordsteintest ist schon sehr gut, da hast du immer gleichen bedingungen und kannst den unterschied beim verstellen recht gut spüren...

möglichst immer die gleiche geschwindigkeit und sitzposition und dann immer wieder runter  mal mehr und mal weniger zugstufe und irgendwann sagst du dir, "jau, das ist es.."

die feineinstellung, ob ein klick mehr oder weniger kannst du dann auf der ersten tour machen...grundeinstellung ist wichtig, SAG einstellen auf's fahrergewicht und pers. vorlieben... dabei spielt natürlioch auch die gabel ne rolle, wenn du das ding mit der 140ger einstellst wird es warscheinlich mit der 160ger nicht mehr passen, da andere sitzposition....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2011)

ach was waren das noch zeiten,,,,,,,,,damals.
da wo man ausgelacht wurde wenn man auf einem roller einen helm aufgesetzt hat.nur noch zu steigern durch einen helm beim radfahren.
o,o % chancen bei den schnitten zwischen weser und ems wären die quittung gewesen.
da wo das fahrrad noch fahrrad hieß mit dem man sich todesmutig den berg runterstürzte,3 gänge,hinten 0mm federweg,vorn noch weniger und nix zum ver-oder einstellen.
wenn man auf die fresse flog lag es nicht am falschen reifen oder dem pcl,spv,sag oder lmaa sondern am pech oder zu blöd.
wer den berg nicht hoch kam hatte ganz einfach zu wenig in den beinen,,,fertig,,nix gabel zu lang,,,,,,,,,
was wollte ich eigentlich?????????????aaaah,,sorry,,das alter.
was haltet ihr davon mal eine schöne tour mit den ältesten choppern die ihr noch sonst wo habt zu machen?natürlich auf unseren hometrails.
zeitreise im teuto

teilnahmebedingungen:
1.
auf der hin und abreise darf sich im auto nicht angeschnallt werden und der fahrer muß im auto reval ohne filter rauchen(fenster geschlossen,genau wie früher).
2.
während der ausfahrt dürfen nicht wörter wie trail,bike oder etwas in der richtung fallen.

jeder teilnehmer erhält einen persico


----------



## Toolpusher69 (15. April 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Allein in Willingen fahren gehen... HALLO??? Kommste mit nach Kallenhardt, FR Rennen u. Dirt schauen BBQ u. Bier trinken, geilen Tag haben. Ist deine Entscheidung, aber auf jeden (meiner Meinung) besser als in Willingen allein die Abfahrten runterspulen.



 Will auch , na ja Konfirmation hat man schließlich auch nur einmal im Leben.
M.N. ich drück dir beide daumen, behalte die Knochen heil und allen anderen am Sonntag auch viel Spass. Gruß T69


----------



## scott-bussi (16. April 2011)

@teuto
heißt das ich darf auf dem Weg in den teuto keine Klimaanlage anmachen und die Popoheizung muß auch aus bleiben???? Keine CD hören und das Licht und den Scheibenwischer muß ich bei Bedarf auch von Hand einschalten?

Nein danke, dann ist das nichts für mich. Da bin ich zu alt für!


----------



## M.N. (16. April 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> M.N. ich drück dir beide daumen, behalte die Knochen heil und allen anderen am Sonntag auch viel Spass. Gruß T69


 
Danke dir.


----------



## M.N. (16. April 2011)

@ TB, setzt dein Retro Vorhaben doch auf den 22.04., ich bin dann mit Hollandrad und FF am Start. Dann zur Treppe und zum Tannen DH... UND! mit dem Hello Kitty Schlafshirt von meiner Freundin!


----------



## enduro pro (16. April 2011)

dann kann ich nicht mitfahren, hab kein hollandrad und auch keines was weniger als 180mm federweg hat   

melvin, heut noch mal üben im teuto?????


----------



## M.N. (16. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> dann kann ich nicht mitfahren, hab kein hollandrad und auch keines was weniger als 180mm federweg hat
> 
> melvin, heut noch mal üben im teuto?????


 

Ich muss gleich mit (wird wohl meine Schwiegermutter) Kaffe trinken. Dann wirst du wohl zum Kamera halten verdonnert! Dass wird ein Bild, wenn ich mit den Hollandrad auf den Tannen DH fahre, aber wie man den TB kennt wird er auch mit einem harten Outfit da sein. Der FRKing wird auch eine Show geben, der ist für so was immer zu haben!


----------



## enduro pro (16. April 2011)

ich fahre so gegen 17.00 noch ne runde los, wer lust hat kann ja vorbei kommen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. April 2011)

natürlich muß das outfit styler sein und ruhig etwas körperbetont.
wer keine sünden mehr im schrank hat kann sowas für 1 euro bei e-bay ersteigern.
mein dress wurde damals unter "jimmy hendrix auf lsd" verkauft,
nichts für schwache gemüter.


----------



## M.N. (16. April 2011)

Ok, morgen Abend gibt es Info... an die die am Start sind, bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRKing (16. April 2011)

das passende outfit wäre kein problem.. nur das Hollandrad fehlt mir.. Hat vielleicht noch einer eins zu verleihen


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2011)

warte doch erst mal ab was der m.n. aus warstein wieder mitbringt.vielleicht kann man aus  den teilen noch ein hollandrad basteln.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. April 2011)

viel spaß euch allen.....und daumen drücken das Melvin in einem stück wieder kommt


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2011)

hat beides geklappt,m.n. ist noch an einem stück und spaß gab es reichlich.3/100 fehlten zum finale,,,,,,respekt dafür m.n.


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. April 2011)

Setzt nen Termin zum Hollandrad verramschen auf den 25.04. dann bin ich aus Willingen zurück und auf jeden Fall auch dabei!


----------



## schlabberkette (17. April 2011)

eine kurze Zusammenfassung unseres Tages in Winterberg 


dem ri..er is zum glück nix passiert,
nur ein bremshebel mußte dran glauben


----------



## J-L (17. April 2011)

So geht man nur mit einem Kona ab 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22429935"]Mitchell Delfs Project on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rigger (17. April 2011)

So wieder da aus Wibe! Super Tag bei super Wetter, der Downhill hat seinen Schrecken verloren. 

Aber um auf dem DH richtig gut klar zu kommen musste ich als Gärtner dort mal die Krümelstruktur des Bodens analysieren, dabei ist mir dann leider ein Bremshebel verloren gegangen.  

Wartezeit am Lift ca. 20 min.

Hab mir dann noch ein Leihbike geholt um noch ein paarmal den DH zu fahren.

Aber die ersten Runden mit meinem RIDE waren auch gut, kein Durchschlagen oder so, ok hab ja auch nicht die Jumps mitgenommen...


Alles in allem Ein Geiler Tag!!! Gerne wieder! 


Edit: im Vid sieht das so aus als wenn mir das vorderrad schon im fallen wegdreht, um 180 grad, hatte vorher nochmal alles festgezogen. 
Fazit: Das nächste mal öfters kontrollieren.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (17. April 2011)

Hi Rigger,
dein Abgang sieht ja spektakulär aus, allerdings solltest du die Vorderradbremse beim Einlenken nicht bis zum Anschlag durchziehen ( lieber mehr hinten und vorne dosiert ) oder war es eine Schockbremsung ? Na ja, Hauptsache nichts schlimmes passiert und alle Knochen heil. Gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (17. April 2011)

M.N., Glückwunsch zum (Fast)finale. Für`s Erste mal, meinen Respekt hast Du !!! Gruß T69


----------



## schlabberkette (17. April 2011)

rigger,
ich hab mir das jetzt auch bestimmt schon 50x angeguckt
ich glaube auch nicht dass du falsch gebremst hast,
auslöser für den sturz war wohl doch ein lockerer vorbau in Kombination mit einer starken bremsverzögerung....
puh, sah jedenfalls übel aus
aber hey, du bist gärtner, und unkraut vergeht nicht!!!

war ein echt gelungener tag!
jederzeit wieder!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (18. April 2011)

ghostrider auffm downhill in winterberg


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2011)

schöner stunt rigger,bestimmt ein komisches gefühl wenn der lenker plötzlich nicht mehr lenken kann weil der lenker macht was er will.
für pds wäre ein drehmomentschlüßel im gepäck nicht schlecht für uns.


----------



## M.N. (18. April 2011)

War ein guter Tag gestern, man muss aber auch sagen das richtig gute Leute am Start waren, Jonathan Debus (Last Bikes) 1 Platz, Stefan Peters 2 Platz u. Kai Schulte 3 Platz (Wood Fanatics), Jaco (Canfieldbrothers Eu.) 4 Platz, etc. im 2 Quali Lauf habe ich leider die Zeit vom ersten nicht verbessern können, und so war Zuschauen im Finale angesagt.


----------



## M.N. (18. April 2011)

Ich würde heute gerne im Teuto fahren gehen, hatt einer Zeit u. Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (18. April 2011)

Ich bin in ca. einer Stund im Teuto DH fahren. Wer noch Lust bekommt meldet sich.


----------



## rigger (18. April 2011)

@schlabberkette stellst du noch den ganzen run von mir ein, den schluss kannst du ja wegbelenden, kennt ja schon jeder...


----------



## schlabberkette (18. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @schlabberkette stellst du noch den ganzen run von mir ein, den schluss kannst du ja wegbelenden, kennt ja schon jeder...



dein wunsch ist mir befehl, lieber rigger
aber habe noch ein wenig geduld,
auch eine schlabberkette muss zwischendurch mal geölt werden
so mit schmiergeld auffe abbait


----------



## schlabberkette (18. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schöner stunt rigger,bestimmt ein komisches gefühl wenn der lenker plötzlich nicht mehr lenken kann weil der lenker macht was er will.
> für pds wäre ein drehmomentschlüßel im gepäck nicht schlecht für uns.



hey tb,
"drehmoment" hat der rigger doch schon genug gehabt 

..sorry rigger


----------



## rigger (18. April 2011)




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2011)

das stimmt allerdings ,
es gibt ein sprichwort rigger das heißt:
wer den lenker nicht mehr hat braucht für den sturz nicht zu sorgen.
oder so in etwa.
tröste dich ,gestern hat ein teilnehmer beim dh sein hinterrad verloren,einem anderen ist die bremse weggeflogen.
tolles hobby was du dir da ausgesucht hast.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2011)

hier der termin für alle die nach dem kirchgang noch ein bißchen biken wollen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11602


----------



## enduro pro (18. April 2011)

schön, ließt du dann die messe?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2011)

wenn genug in der kollekte liegt könnte ich euch aus der neuen freeride etwas vorlesen.


----------



## rigger (18. April 2011)

Die hab ich jetzt schon gelesen....

Was machen wir jetzt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (18. April 2011)

wahlweise kannst du auch nen vortrag über sie anzugsmomente der vorbauschrauben halten


----------



## rigger (18. April 2011)

Ne die stehen ja druff! 

Ich sollt die nur nach ein zwei abfahrten vielleicht noch mal kontrollieren, hatte morgends alles nochmal angezogen. Dann nächstes mal mit Drehmomentschlüssel und zwischen den abfahrten am lift nochmal kontrolle machen.


----------



## enduro pro (18. April 2011)

steht ja auch im handbuch: "vor jeder fahrt: schraubverbindungen und anzugsmomente überprüfen!"


----------



## scott-bussi (18. April 2011)

@rigger
gaaaaanz wichtig, den Gabelschaft nicht fetten!!!!

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke aus Kallenhardt:
Melvin leider nur von hinten:




Sorry Melvin beim 2. Durchgang haben die Batterien unmittelbar vorm knipsen den Geist aufgegeben


*Und eine dringende Warnung an alle PDS Fahrer!!!
*

Der Enduro ist schon heiß wie Frittenfett und stimmt sich schon auf den Trip(per) ein.

Also Männer nur mit dem Rücken zu Wand schlafen!!!





Bei der Kontaktaufnahme mit den Einheimischen:





Also Voooooooorsicht!!


----------



## enduro pro (18. April 2011)

boahhhh, auf dem bild sieht man mal was für muskulöse oberarme ich habe 

ja mensch, der TB hat gesagt ich soll mal an der vuvuzela "reiben", dann wird ein alphorn daraus 

hat er mich etwa leicht veräppelt  und der scotti mußte das natürlich gleich bildlich festhalten.....


----------



## scott-bussi (18. April 2011)

das was du meinst ist der Bauch und das sind keine Muskeln

An der Wuwusela reiben, is klar!!


----------



## enduro pro (18. April 2011)

du meinst der TB hat da was falsch verstanden  kein alphorn aus ner vuvuzela 

o.k. nach dem 6ten weizen kann man da schon mal was verwechseln und die sonne auffe birne war bestimmt auch nicht ohne..dazu ncoh der hörsturz von seinem rumgehämmer auf der kuhglocke, das macht schon "mürbe" in der rübe.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2011)

Verkehrsunfall mit einer  schwerverletzten Person 
Tecklenburg, - Ledde, Hermannsweg
Samstag, 16.04.2011, 16:15 Uhr
Ein 39-jähriger Radfahrer befuhr in einem Waldgebiet mit seinem  Mountainbike den abschüssigen Wanderweg in Fahrtrichtung  Tecklenburg-Brochterbeck. Hierbei übersah er eine tiefere Querfuge auf  dem Waldweg und stürzte mit seinem Fahrrad. Er schlug mit dem Rücken auf  dem steinigen Boden auf und zog sich dabei Verletzungen am Rücken bzw.  der Schulter zu. Durch den Rettungswagen wurde der 39-jährige dem  Elisabeth-Krankenhaus in Ibbenbüren zugeführt.


----------



## enduro pro (18. April 2011)

oh...der harald, mein nachbar hat sogar den hubschrauber gesehen 

harte sache... das macht schon wieder nachdenklich was den sport angeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2011)

wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst mußt du obdachlos werden.
die meisten unfälle passieren in den eigenen vier wänden und die,mit sehr großem abstand,meisten leute sterben im eigenen bett.


----------



## jojo2 (18. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> oh...der harald...



das ist der, der gestürzt ist?
war der früher mitgefahren? 
hat hier´n account?
kenn ich den?
egal:
gute besserung!
(rücken heißt: schürfwunden, oder mehr?)


----------



## rigger (18. April 2011)

Oh Mann gute  Besserung an ihn!!


----------



## M.N. (18. April 2011)

wenn es heißt "leicht verletzt" (dass sind Schürfwunden), schwer verletzt kommt vor tot, d.h. Wirbelbruch/Schädelbasisbruch und so ein schei$$


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. April 2011)

was isn jetzt mit weeekkkend nur freitag Biken oder geht da noch mehr.????


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2011)

der harald ist der nachbar vom enduro,nicht der gestürtzte.wer das war weiß ich noch nicht,bekommen wir aber bestimmt noch raus.
die sache war wohl etwas dicker,wurde heute mehrfach im radio erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2011)

samstag 12:00 uhr am Parkplatz?


----------



## scott-bussi (18. April 2011)

Schwer verletzt kann auch schon Schlüsselbein oder Arm gebrochen sein. 
Aber nicht kurz vor tot. Bei so einem Sturz ist aber auch schnell Verdacht auf Wirbelsäule und dann ist Hubschrauber angesagt.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. April 2011)




----------



## scott-bussi (18. April 2011)

@MSghostrider
Respekt, der war schon nicht schlecht!!!
Ich will auch!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (19. April 2011)

...und hier kommt Rigger


----------



## schlabberkette (19. April 2011)

hey ghostrider,
nächstes mal sind die doubles dran 

gibt´s auch noch ein video von schlabberketta?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. April 2011)

Natürlich!! Mach ich heute Abend


----------



## scott-bussi (19. April 2011)

Hey schlabberkette die Musik ist aber echt gemein!!
Beim nächsten Mal "Highway to Hell"(AC DC), bitte schön!

Aber auch Respekt, daß du die Drop´s quasi aus dem Stand gesprungen bist!


----------



## rigger (19. April 2011)

Ich fordere ein Reedit mit ACDC!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (19. April 2011)

m.n. ist im netz!

http://www.guerilla-racing.tk/
(wo sind eure filme von der veranstaltung?? - die suchen die!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (19. April 2011)

@ Jojo, ja habe ich auch gesehen, aber keine 1.10... sondern 1.13. min. Beim Rennen hat man mir 1.10 min gesagt, und kurz am Finale vorbei. 1.13. min ist näturlich nicht so schön anzusehen.


----------



## jojo2 (19. April 2011)

ach was
für mich sieht das alles gleich aus
dabei sein ist alles
und
nach dme rennen, ist vor dem rennen
next year, same procedure as this year
and then:
look at the time!!
look at the time!
(nächste woche geht´s wieder los: worldcup!)


----------



## jojo2 (19. April 2011)

so die herrschaften!

ich weiß nich, ob ich hier heute noch mal reingucken kann,
muss meinen koffer packen und dann geht´s innen urlaub.
mann! ist das ein stress, bis man mal endlich innen urlaub kann!
endlich sind die 14 tage urlaubsvorbereitungen vorbei!
wollt mich also für ein paar tage verabschieden.

da ich nichts von heldentaten zu berichten weiß,
und nicht zu denen gehöre, die weder tod noch teufel fürchten
und deswegen auch nicht acdc spielen darf.
gibt´s von mir nur säuselmusik und ein liebliches filmchen dazu.
gehabt euch wohl.
und streitet euch nicht so viel!
rigger
du gehst vorher noch mal auf´s klo!

cu
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13016/h


----------



## M.N. (19. April 2011)

@ Jojo, klar der Spass ist entscheident, dass war mein erstes Rennen, aber ich habe einfach mit einer besseren Zeit gerechnet! Und auf dem Zettel war zu lesen 1.10... also nicht verhört etc. aber ist auch egal, ich schaue schon nach vergleichbaren Rennen wo es lohnt mitzufahren. Wenn ihr was hört dann sagt doch mal bescheid! Jojo, viel Spass im Urlaub... ABER wo geht es denn jetzt hin?


----------



## rigger (19. April 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> rigger
> du gehst vorher noch mal auf´s klo!


----------



## M.N. (19. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


>


 
Rigger, lach einfach über die Späße der anderen... alles gut gemeint, ich finde es auch nicht schlecht (dass Vid.) mit der Zeit kommt einfach das Tempo. Klar, lächeln andere über das fahren, und wieder andere lächeln uber die die lächeln... und wieder andere lächeln über die, aber ist doch schön wenn alle lächeln. Es ist einfach so dass es immer Leute gibt die besser sind, besser als du besser als ich besser als die besseren. Daher mit lächeln und lernen.


----------



## jojo2 (19. April 2011)

m.n. ich mach´s spannend und 
erzähl, wenn ich zurück bin.

rigger
hab auch keine ahnung
war´n reflex


(aber das hatte nichts mit dem winterbergvideo zu tun!)


----------



## M.N. (19. April 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> m.n. ich mach´s spannend und
> erzähl, wenn ich zurück bin.
> 
> rigger
> ...


 

Der FB sagt schon nicht mit was für einem Bike er evt. am Sa. im Teuto am Start ist, und du jetzt auch noch! Aber eine Woche äh zwei Wochen Planung, dann wird es nicht die Nordseeküste sein, Kanada? Frankreich? Road Trip?


----------



## jojo2 (19. April 2011)

die zwei wochen vorbereitung waren nur für die arbeit
allein das gegengutachten für den tb
das war echt ein hartes stück arbeit
jetzt muss er doch noch nicht in rente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. April 2011)

hey FB du alter mitleser..... was macht dein bike, hat canyon schon geliefert??????


----------



## schlabberkette (19. April 2011)

Hey M.N.
hier gibts ein Rennen für dich: 

Osterhasen-Jagd am 25.04.2011 in Krefeld (Ostermontag)
Also: Eier zeigen, nicht verstecken 

http://www.dropsau.info/dropsau/index.php




M.N. schrieb:


> @ Jojo, klar der Spass ist entscheident, dass war mein erstes Rennen, aber ich habe einfach mit einer besseren Zeit gerechnet! Und auf dem Zettel war zu lesen 1.10... also nicht verhört etc. aber ist auch egal, ich schaue schon nach vergleichbaren Rennen wo es lohnt mitzufahren. Wenn ihr was hört dann sagt doch mal bescheid! Jojo, viel Spass im Urlaub... ABER wo geht es denn jetzt hin?


----------



## schlabberkette (19. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich fordere ein Reedit mit ACDC!!!!



ach rigger
mit AC/DC kann doch jeder 

duhh sorry, aber
es war mir einfach totaaaal wichtig, nöah
deinen aggressiven fahrstil
mit entspannter musik
zu untermalen, nöah

das verstehste doch, nöah
so als ausgleich
so wegen dem yin+yang-dingens


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2011)

jau jojo,besten dank für das gutachten ,gibt erstmal wieder luft und ich habe nicht mehr täglich die grauen panther vor meiner tür stehen.
viel spaß im land der unbeschrankten bahnübergänge und beschränkten möglichkeiten .
hey enduro,ich habe gehört der fb hat das canyon wieder zurück geschickt,er war in dem festen  glauben das teil hätte rücktritt.das riecht nach ärger für die jungs in koblenz.

moin rigger,wenn es wegen urheberrecht oder so ärger geben sollte kann ich dir lizenzfreie musik anbieten.

wollt ihr den trail in flammen sehn,wollt ihr leben müßt ihr zur seite gehn.
baum an baum,vor dem mund nur noch schaum,du merkst es kaum und der schaum klebt am baum.
egal,keine schmerzen,unter meiner p. jacke schlagen drei herzen und ich bin nicht hier um zu scherzen.
der rigger auf dem dh,daß kostet manchem seiner groupies den bh.
so oder ähnlich.

melodie von rammstein "wollt ihr das bett in flammen sehn" nur etwas schneller gespielt würde gut passen.


----------



## rigger (19. April 2011)




----------



## enduro pro (19. April 2011)

jaja, der FB... "hell on wheels"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. April 2011)

wasn hier los...6 stunden lang kein Post???
Alle noch da...sagt mal Hallo


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2011)

sitzen alle auf dem bike ,haben alle hitzefrei.


----------



## enduro pro (19. April 2011)

na, schau mal raus....da lacht der lorenz herrlich vom himmel, da bleibt der compi kalt


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. April 2011)

und noch eins


----------



## M.N. (19. April 2011)

Ich fahre morgen auch nach Winterberg, werde dort mit den Leuten aus Münster sein. Der Christian ist auch mit den Leuten aus Osnabrück da.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (19. April 2011)

Ich habe heute meinen freien Tag genutzt und bin zum Rosetempel nach Bocholt gefahren. Das Gebot für mein Jimbo war ein Witz. Habe mir dann dort das Beef Cake FR genauer angeschaut und ein wenig bewegt. Zuhause bin ich dann mit meinem Jimbo meinen Hometrail gefahren und habe dann beschlossen mein`s diese Saison noch zu fahren. Im Herbst werde ich dann überlegen ob es ein neues Rose oder anderes FR-Bike wird. 
Rigger, wir werden dann gemeinsam in PdS die Trails runterschleichen  und versuchen die Zeiten der Anderen zu "Unterbieten" .
Gruß T69


----------



## scott-bussi (19. April 2011)

Hi Schlabbaketta
 ich glaub´s ja nicht, da ist man mal unpässlich und du saust auf einmal den DH herunter wie nix! Respekt, hast dich aber ordentlich gesteigert zum letzten Jahr.


----------



## schlabberkette (19. April 2011)

Sooo,

schlabberketta, ghostrider und ich planen diesen Samstag ins Bergische zu fahren. Wetter soll ja gut bleiben. Start ist ca. 13 Uhr am Parkplatz gegenüber vom Campingplatz Glüder. 

Wer Interesse hat mitzukommen sollte vorne über mindestens 2 Kettenblätter verfügen, eine bergauf/bergab-taugliche Sattelstütze haben (außer tb natürlich, du fährst ja auch mit den Knien am Ohr überall hoch) und bereit sein sich die Trails bergauf hart zu erarbeiten!

Das Tragen von Schutzkleidung (FF, dicke Jacke, Beinprotis) wird auf jeden Fall empfohlen!!

Die Trails sind steil, wurzelig, steinig, flowig, technisch, schnell, ausgesetzt, spitzkehrig, teilweise mit S3 Charakter.... also Freeride pur 

Dauer: je nach Kondi, aber mindestens 3 Std
Länge: 25-35km
bergauf: < 1.000hm 

Fahrstil bergauf: entspannt mit Helm am Rucksack

Fahrstil bergab: ALAAAAAAARM 

Freiwillige und unerschrockene Teutonen vor!
Wer hat Lust??


----------



## FRKing (19. April 2011)

Ich war heute im Bikepark Braunlage und ich muss sagen es hat mir echt gut gefallen.. Also wenn ihr nächstes mal hinfahrt, sagt mal bescheid, dann komm ich wohl mit


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2011)

da habe ich dir nicht zuviel versprochen fr king,kann man echt nur empfehlen das ding,
für jeden was dabei.

wenn ich am samstag motorisiert bin schlabberkette bin ich dabei,motorisiert natürlich nur für die anfahrt.
für die auf-und abfahrt stell ich dann auf alternativ um.
hätte dann auch noch für einen unerschrockenen platz im auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2011)

wer noch nicht weiß was er sich zu ostern wünschen soll.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadgets/0,1518,752774,00.html


----------



## schlabberkette (20. April 2011)

tb
du musst unbedingt etwas motorisiertes auftreiben
du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2011)

bin dabei und habe noch platz in meinem boliden,wer mit möchte bitte kurz melden.


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2011)

das wäre doch was für den FB, um den neuen boliden auszutesten 

ich muß arbeiten


----------



## Der Cherusker (20. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> das wäre doch was für den FB, um den neuen boliden auszutesten
> 
> ich muß arbeiten


Wieso!!!!???? Was ist ein Bolide??? TB auf Droge????


----------



## schlabberkette (20. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bin dabei und habe noch platz in meinem boliden,wer mit möchte bitte kurz melden.



sehr geil 

schade enduro!!


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2011)

FB is back..... was macht das neue????? nu sach schon


----------



## schlabberkette (20. April 2011)

ein vid fehlte noch in der DH-sammlung vom wochenende 


man ey, ich muss noch das vid von pitchER und ghostrider in willingen fettich machen. hab´s nicht vergessen jungs. kommt irgendwann...ich schwör....


----------



## scott-bussi (20. April 2011)

Gibt´s das auch in schnell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2011)

ich treffe mich morgen mit dem m.n. um 14:00 uhr mit dicker jacke und ff.
wenn jemand interesse hat bitte kurze pn.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (20. April 2011)

Hi Namensvetter,
tatütat die DH-Wehr ist da. Die Wurzeln glühen und auf der Strecke riecht es nach verbranntem Gummi, hammer geil. Wenn ich mal groß bin, dann fahr ich auch son geilen Stil . Gruß T69


----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2011)

hi t69,
wenn du mich meinst bedanke ich mich für dein lob recht herzlich 
du musst eigentlich nur ne kamera auf den kopf schrauben und den bäumen ausweichen, dann siehts genau so aus 



Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Hi Namensvetter,
> tatütat die DH-Wehr ist da. Die Wurzeln glühen und auf der Strecke riecht es nach verbranntem Gummi, hammer geil. Wenn ich mal groß bin, dann fahr ich auch son geilen Stil . Gruß T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hi t69,
> 
> du musst eigentlich nur ne kamera auf den kopf schrauben



auah,,,,,,
aber was soll`s,,,,,wenn dass das geheimnis ist bringe ich samstag schrauben mit.


----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> auah,,,,,,
> aber was soll`s,,,,,wenn dass das geheimnis ist bringe ich samstag schrauben mit.



holz- oder metallschrauben


----------



## rigger (21. April 2011)

Spax müsste reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (21. April 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> Sooo,
> 
> schlabberketta, ghostrider und ich planen diesen Samstag ins Bergische zu fahren. Wetter soll ja gut bleiben. Start ist ca. 13 Uhr am Parkplatz gegenüber vom Campingplatz Glüder.
> 
> ...


 

Ich hätte schon Lust mitzukommen, bist du den der Meinung man könnte auch mit DH Bike u. Berg auf schieben Spass haben?


----------



## Toolpusher69 (21. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> auah,,,,,,
> aber was soll`s,,,,,wenn dass das geheimnis ist bringe ich samstag schrauben mit.



TB, ich hoffe du hast keine Wasserkopf sonst  Leckage , aber tackern geht auch . 
Viel Spass im Bergischen, wenn ich dann arbeite denk ich an euch.


Wünsche allen "Frohe Ostern" und dicke Eier ( aber nicht in blau  ). Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (21. April 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hi t69,
> wenn du mich meinst bedanke ich mich für dein lob recht herzlich
> du musst eigentlich nur ne kamera auf den kopf schrauben und den bäumen ausweichen, dann siehts genau so aus



Jau, ich meinte Dich. Toll gefahren. Gruß T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> holz- oder metallschrauben




titanschrauben sollen es werden,wegen dem gewicht.
besten dank nochmal für den tip.
ich muß mich jetzt echt ärgern das ich jahrelang den experten nicht richtig zugehört habe.
bei dem spruch "der hat einen nagel im kopf " hätte ich mir viel mehr  gedanken machen sollen.
spätestens bei "der hat ne schraube locker" hätte ich reagieren müßen und den nächsten biomechaniker aufsuchen sollen.


----------



## enduro pro (21. April 2011)

TB, man lernt nie aus.....


----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2011)

Hey M.N.
ich bin jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, nur mit schieben wirst du definitiv kein Spaß haben und auch nicht weit kommen, ist ja schließlich ne Freeride Tour mit fast 1.000 Höhenmetern bergauf!

Die verschiedenen Trails/Abfahrten liegen relativ weit auseinander und es geht fast immer recht steil und lang bergauf, ist aber auch logisch, wir wollen danach ja auch wieder steil bergab!! 
Nur mal für dich zum Vergleich, damit du weißt, was ich mit steil bergauf. Du kennst ja den DH-Spot in Bochum/Witten mit den großen Sprüngen. So steil geht´s in etwa in Solingen hoch, aber dann über mehrere Kilometer!!!

Schieben würde daher nur Sinn machen, wenn wir an einem Spot bleiben und den die ganze Zeit üben würden. Machen wir aber nicht! Um die komplette Tour bergauf zu schieben braucht man warscheinlich eh zwei Tage!

D.h. damit wir möglichst viele Abfahrten schaffen können, müssen wir rel. zügig die Verbindungsetappen hinter uns bringen. Mit nem DH-Bike geht das nur, wenn du mindestens 2 Kettenblätter oder ne Hammerschmidt sowie ein 32er oder 34er Ritzelpaket plus ne lange Sattelstütze dran hast. Selbst dann ist es dort noch kein Zuckerschlecken. 

Oder aber du heißt Teutobiker und dich interessiert so´n Schnickschnack nicht, schraubst dir ne Titanschraube in den Schädel und fährst einfach jeden Scheiß hoch, weil du ein absolutes Kampfschwein bist 

also, wie schon zuvor beschrieben,
man muss bereit sein sich die Trails bergauf (fahrend) hart zu erarbeiten


----------



## enduro pro (21. April 2011)

mach mal "vorher / nachher" bilder vom teutobiker


----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mach mal "vorher / nachher" bilder vom teutobiker



ich mach anstatt dh-videos diesmal nur uh-videos


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. April 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> TB, ich hoffe du hast keine Wasserkopf sonst  Leckage , aber tackern geht auch .
> Viel Spass im Bergischen, wenn ich dann arbeite denk ich an euch.
> 
> 
> Wünsche allen "Frohe Ostern" und dicke Eier ( aber nicht in blau  ). Gruß T69


Wasserkopf, neehhhh!!!! Ich Glaube da ist jede Menge Luft drin, Prinzip Luftballon wenn man denn an der Öffnug aufmacht entweicht die Luft, aber da fällt mir ein, wenn TB seinen Schädel in die richtige Richtung hält hat er einen feinen zusätzlichen Antrieb der für Stunden hält und wenn das passiert möchte ich auch ein Film darüber haben!!!!


----------



## M.N. (21. April 2011)

Ok, Schlabberkette... hätte ich richtig lesen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2011)

mütter sperrt die töchter ein und rettet euren sohn,der fb kommt mit ins bergische.
da weiß ich nicht was mir mehr angst macht,,,,,,die 1000hm uh ,die 1000hm dh oder die tatsache das der fb dabei ist.
uuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
@fb
respekt mein kleiner physiker,da hast du ganz toll in der schule aufgepaßt.


----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2011)

na das wird ja ein spass am samstag 

video lass ich weg 
bringe nur tonband mit


----------



## J-L (22. April 2011)

Hey hey, wann wollt ihr heute los? Möchte wohl mit!

Julian


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. April 2011)

13,00 uhr steht doch im bikeboard


----------



## J-L (22. April 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> 13,00 uhr steht doch im bikeboard



Ich bin kein Internetkind  kenn mich mit sowas nicht aus, wo was zu finden ist


----------



## FRKing (22. April 2011)

Ich war heute nochmal für ein paar stunden im Bikepark Hahnenklee und konnte ordentlich noch was reißen. Viele schöne drops und gaps


----------



## schlabberkette (22. April 2011)

*Bergische Trails*

An alle Hartgesottenen:
Treffen ist um 11:30 Uhr am Parkplatz an der Abfahrt A43 Dülmen/Coesfeld!


*Suche: Rebound für meine FOX40*


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. April 2011)

na dann bis morgen,der fb und ich sind da.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2011)

*eiszeit im teuto

*trotz 26° und herrlichem sonnenschein zog gestern ein eiskalter wind durch den teuto*.
*unerschrockene 3m dropper hörten angstvoll dem moderator zu,jedes wort wie ein gabeldurchschlag,man nahm sich gegenseitig in den arm und ließ sich bestätigen das man doch gar nicht übel unterwegs ist und technik und kondition für pds ausreichen.
wer an der stelle enttäuscht wurde versuchte mit einem lockeren spruch die tatsache das er zu wenig drauf hat zu verharmlosen.
wer auch dazu nicht mehr in der lage war griff zum allerletztem mittel und tätigte panikbestellungen in einem umfang der unglaublich war beim chrisxrossi,oder anders gesagt,wäre er eine ag würde ich bei ihm aktien kaufen.

eines wurde jedem klar,,,,,,*pds wird seine opfer fordern,,*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,und bekommen,,,,,,,,,,,,uuuuaaaaahhhhhhhh

für alle die gestern nicht dabei waren und auch nicht die 100 oken zurück haben möchte nun einige eckdaten.

abfahrt ist schon am freitagabend
jeder (außer konaisten)sollte ein zweites schaltauge dabei haben.
regenreifen,schläuche,verbandszeug usw. ..2tes schaltwerk...usw...
dicke bis sehr dicke lenkergriffe werden unbedingt empfohlen.
außerdem bandagen für arm und bein.
trillerpfeife 
genickschutz
lebensmittel (außer eier,die müssen wir schon mitbringen)kaufen wir  vorort,bier auch.
erste wünsche zur belegung der zimmer gab es auch schon,der m.n. will unbedingt mit dem fb auf die bude,,,,was isn da los????

wenn man alles im ganzen sieht stehen einer spaßigen woche in pds nichts mehr im wege....oder??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (23. April 2011)

jo, der chrisxrossi....gegen seinen vortrag ist "SAW III" wie das vorlesen aus einem märchenbuch   

das wird ne materialschlacht wie 1914-18 vor verdun 

also, ich melde mich schon mal freiwillig zum küchendienst, dann hab ich ne gute ausrede um auf der hütte zu bleiben 

hey TB, geht der FB dir fremd???? wenn du nicht schnarchst wie ein werrwolf nehme ich ein zimmer mit dir, ich erzähle dir abend auch schöne bikegeschichten  du weißt schon " chainsuck train mit snakebite whip und 360 double und x-up faceplant"


----------



## FRKing (23. April 2011)

Ist morgen wer im Teuto unterwegs?


----------



## enduro pro (23. April 2011)

wann willste denn los und was fahren????


----------



## rigger (23. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey TB, geht der FB dir fremd???? wenn du nicht schnarchst wie ein werrwolf nehme ich ein zimmer mit dir, ich erzähle dir abend auch schöne bikegeschichten  du weißt schon " chainsuck train mit snakebite whip und 360 double und x-up faceplant"


----------



## Toolpusher69 (23. April 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> also, ich melde mich schon mal freiwillig zum küchendienst, dann hab ich ne gute ausrede um auf der hütte zu bleiben



Ne ne ne, dass ist den Älteren vorbehalten ( ich ). Wenn die Jüngeren zum 18ten mal den Trail heruntergerollt sind und einen Kalorienverbrauch von 13.000 Kcal hinter sich haben ( Vergleichbar Bergetappe Tour de France ), dann - ja dann steh ich unten mit meinen 30 Kilo Spagetti und 5 Liter Tomatensoße und peppel euch wieder auf . Gruß T69


----------



## enduro pro (23. April 2011)

was glaubst du warum ich "freiwillig" küchendienst mache??? weil ich noch 18 und nen keks bin    

wohl nicht, die jungspundzeit ist lang vorüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (23. April 2011)

Kann man noch kostenfrei auf freecaster.com den WC morgen sehen.


----------



## rigger (23. April 2011)

Normal schon, ist noch kein hinweis zu sehen das man bezahlen soll, die wm wird wahrscheinlich wieder was kosten.

Und morgen bin ich nicht da....


----------



## FRKing (23. April 2011)

Ich denke ich werd dann auch mal den WC im Internet verfolgen.


----------



## Totoxl (23. April 2011)

Schöne Ostertage euch allen. Schöne feiertage mit familie, freunden, fahrrad.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2011)

oh what a day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

besten dank an die crew von heute für den netten tag,
besonderen dank an den schlabberkette für die nette reiseleitung durchs bergische.

echt geile trails der extraklasse von hart bis zart.

keine ahnung wie es auf den videos rüberkommt,aber an einem spot mußte ich mich echt fragen wer darauf kommt das sowas fahrbar ist .
deshalb besten dank auch an unbekannt.

der nächste trip ins bergische dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr allzu lang,kann jedem nur empfehlen mit zu fahren,daß ganze evtl. mit 1 übernachtung auf dem campingplatz mitten im kampfgebiet.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2011)

vergessen,,,,,,,sorry,,,,,
frohe ostern an frau toto,herr toto und den zukünftigen besitzer eines first wildsau bikes.
frohe ostern auch an  den rest der aktiven und passiven forumsurfer.


----------



## rigger (24. April 2011)

Auch von mir frohe ostern und  dicke Eier!!


----------



## schlabberkette (24. April 2011)

jaaa,
war sehr geil im bergischen,
jeder hat alles gegeben,
viele schlüsselstellen wurden geknackt,
etwas haut musste weichen,
einige mutproben stehen noch bevor,
einige trails/trials blieben vorerst noch unberührt,
das wetter war traumhaft,
zweimal war die luft raus (reifen/lunge)
die kompression hatte es in sich,
die pollen waren erbarmungslos,
und theoretisch war/ist alles fahrbar, bergauf wie bergab 

weiß einer der iphone-besitzer, wieviele hm bergauf es gestern waren? 

freue mich auf den nächsten ausflug ins bergische!!

happy eastern von den ketten!!


----------



## scott-bussi (24. April 2011)

Denk dran Schlabber ich warte auf die versprochenen Videos!!;-)

Auch von mir frohe Ostern!


----------



## schlabberkette (24. April 2011)

vorschau von gestern...
pascal hat sein video schon fettich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (24. April 2011)

Ach ja, ich hatte auch einen schönen Tag!

Also wenn ich wieder fit bin, dann verlange ich auch so eine Tour - nur für mich!

Nee, lieber doch nicht, sollen natürlich alle mitkommen!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (24. April 2011)

Aaron Gwin for win!!

HAMMER UCI-Lauf!!!


----------



## rigger (24. April 2011)

Ja war echt genial!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. April 2011)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. April 2011)

hat jemand lust morgen nee kleine runde durch den Teuto zu drehen??


----------



## rigger (24. April 2011)

Über Ostern hab ich gut Farbe bekommen, zumindest mein linkes schienbein ist jetzt bunt von oben bis unten. 

Gestern sah man nur ne leichte verfärbung.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. April 2011)

Hallo keiner da??


----------



## rigger (24. April 2011)

Bin morgen in porta.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. April 2011)

Fahre morgen früh um 11,00 uhr mit richard und andre ne runde allso wer bock hat ab zum parkplatz!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. April 2011)

morgen um 11.00 parkplatz .... bin ich dabei...bringste die jacke mit zum anprobieren???


----------



## Zico (24. April 2011)

Jau, dann bis Morgen früh!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. April 2011)

schöne erinnerung an einen schönen tag,,,,,,,,,,,,,bekommst mal wieder die volle punktzahl von mir ghostrider.

heee???wo kommen die denn her?????????????
schöne kegeltour.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2011)

leider kann ich zu den videos nicht direkt einen kommentar schreiben und auch nicht bewerten.
hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegt?


----------



## scott-bussi (25. April 2011)

Zensur!


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> leider kann ich zu den videos nicht direkt einen kommentar schreiben und auch nicht bewerten.
> hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegt?


Was für Kommentare!!!! Das haben wir ja gestern gesehen, nur Blödsinn gemacht, Bikekollegen mit in den Abgrund gerisseen, beinah einen unschuldigen Vierbeiner totgefahren nee, nee ,nee!!!!! TB du einmal losgelassen biste eine Gefahr für die Wälder!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2011)

der schlabberkette hat seinen video fertig,,,,,,,,*****de luxe,,,
stellenweise kann man sogar den grad der steilheit erahnen.
geiles ding schlabber.


----------



## Zico (25. April 2011)

.... hier noch der Track auf google von unserem Trip im bergischem Land am Samstag.
(klickt links auf "Bergisches Land (Ende)" dann kommt die Statistik)
http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.04034&t=h&z=15&iwloc=0004a1b8783bff792d757


----------



## schlabberkette (25. April 2011)

Hey Zico, das waren doch nicht wirklich 950 hm bergauf, oder!?!?
Hat sich aber so angefühlt 

Die Tour der Leiden:


----------



## rigger (25. April 2011)

Schöne Tour!!   Schaut nach Spass aus.

@ Schlabber der Dämpfer ist angekommen.


----------



## Zico (25. April 2011)

Hey Schlabbi! Laut google MyTracks war es soviel - ganz schlecht ist die Berechnung sicherlich nicht.
Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichsten Video von heute mit fast 1800 Views!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (26. April 2011)

@rigger: dann teste mal ausgiebig ob der was taugt!
@zico: hammer mit den hm, dabei fehlt sogar noch eine auffahrt!! wahnsinn!!
1800 klicks, nochmal wahnsinn, aber nicht verwunderlich, iss ja´n äkschn-film


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. April 2011)

weit über 2000 hits in 20 stunden,da kann man mal sehen was alles geht wenn man sich an die äteste regel im filmgeschäft  "sex sales" hält ,hat es also doch seinen sinn gehabt das der fb sein bike durch das bergische geschoben hat.


----------



## rigger (26. April 2011)

@Schlabberkette fandest du den Dämpfer nicht so toll?


----------



## schlabberkette (26. April 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @Schlabberkette fandest du den Dämpfer nicht so toll?



doch doch rigger, 
an meinem rad hat er super funktioniert.
hab ihn nur aus gewichtsgründen wieder gegen den luftfdämpfer getauscht..


----------



## enduro pro (26. April 2011)

tour der leiden sieht gut aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. April 2011)

nicht traurig sein enduro,die tour der leiden findet noch eine fortsetzung.dann sind sogar 2 tage leiden mit 1 übernachtung und apre biking angesagt.
brauchen nur noch einen termin.


----------



## scott-bussi (27. April 2011)

2 Tage bergisches, dann bitte erst im Herbst oder Winter!!!
Möchte auch mit.


----------



## enduro pro (27. April 2011)

na dann is ja alles gut.....sieht auf jeden sehr spannend aus....

bin gestern abend noch ne runde von mir bis zum nassen gefahren, kein spaß bei dem staub...man siehr nachher aus wie ein sandmännchen


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. April 2011)

das stimmt wirklich,ich habe den enduro gestern auf seinem heimweg fotografiert

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IX3v5tqPUA&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Enter the Sandmann  (Anfangslied)[/nomedia]


----------



## M.N. (27. April 2011)

Ich habe mit dem Diddie angeplant am Fr. nach Warstein oder BE zu fahren, (Wettertechnisch). Wenn jemand sich noch auf den Weg machen will, PN an den Diddie oder an mich.


----------



## enduro pro (27. April 2011)

hey TB eher in dieser version....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY"]YouTube        - Enter Sandman - Metallica[/nomedia]

das paßt besser....


----------



## enduro pro (27. April 2011)

was geht denn so am wochenende??? samstag so ab 16.30 oder am sonntag????? jemand im wald???? und wenn ja, wo?????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. April 2011)

Fahre Samstag mit Richard nach Winterberg
Christoph haste lust mitzufahren...schon mal für PDS üben;-))


----------



## enduro pro (27. April 2011)

lust schon, doch leider ruft die arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (27. April 2011)

Ich komme gerade von meiner 1. Tour im Teuto ,,seit über 2 Monaten, zurück!
Nix wildes, nur Forstwege, so´n bischen Richtung Nasses Dreieck. Ist zwar alles ein wenig gereizt, aber bisher o.k. 
Mal sehen ob ich morgen noch laufen kann

War aber mal wieder sehr schön!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. April 2011)

fang nicht zu früh an Markus!!
möchte dieses Jahr nach mal mit dir fahren


----------



## scott-bussi (27. April 2011)

Ja Mama

Nein, hast ja recht! War eine erste sehr vorsichtige Runde. Und ich bin am WE auch schon ein bißchen auf Feld- und ähnlichen Wegen unterwegs gewesen. 
Da das gut geklappt hat und eher positiv gewirkt hat, wollte ich unbedingt mal in den Teuto. Wird voraussichtlich aber eher die Ausnahme sein.
Ich will ja auch schnell wieder fit werden!!!
Aber nur 2x die Woche Rentnerschwimmen ist echt zu grausam


----------



## Totoxl (27. April 2011)

Unterschreibe ich so, zu früh anfangen kann dich Meilen zurück werfen.
Aber vorsichtig trainieren kann dir gut weiter helfen. 
Ich drücke dir beide Daumen das es bald wieder richtig Berg auf geht bzw. Berg runter


----------



## rigger (27. April 2011)

Ich werd mich am We mal an das Setup meines Rades machen, Pumpe hab ich ja jetzt ne neue und den Coil werd ich auch mal ausprobieren obwohl laut rechner die 550er Feder zu weich ist.

@Schlabber, wie schwer bist du? Laut rechner bräuchte ich ne 650er


----------



## Totoxl (27. April 2011)

evtl. habe ich noch eine Feder. Messe mal die länge und den Durchmesser und schicke mir eine PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (27. April 2011)

rigger, je nach futtermittel fahrfertig wohl so zwischen 86-90kg 

sooo, wir sind dann morgen früh mal weg
2 Tage Todtnau + 1 Tag Beerfelden

danke pascal für den service 
euch viel spass in winterberg, belgien, arbeit, etc

und scotty 
aber nicht übertreiben!!!


----------



## jojo2 (28. April 2011)

gruesse
http://vimeo.com/22946691


----------



## scott-bussi (28. April 2011)

Der jojo als Indiana Jones??
Tolle Gegend! Sieht aber eher nach Ami-Land aus. 
Tatsächlich Japan? Wenn es eine Nachtaufnahme wäre und alles auch im dunklen leuchten würde, könnte ich ja glauben, daß es Japan ist!


----------



## enduro pro (28. April 2011)

der jojo geht unter die wanderer...coole gegend  tausche büro gegen urlaub.....


----------



## enduro pro (28. April 2011)

hallooooooooooooooooooooooo......

noch jemand lust auf teuto ohne staub heut gegen 19.00????????


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. April 2011)

Help me!!!!!!!
Bin gerade am rätseln was für eine Stahlfeder ich für meinen Dämpfer brauche,habe momentan eine 300-3.25 drinnen, bei 42-43 Sag!! Bin gerade auf igorion.com gestoßen da kann man die Federhärte berechnen nun meine Frage kann man sich auf solche Pogramme verlassen, so grob meine ich!!!!! Laut den Pogramm komme ich dann auf eine 400-3,25 bei 25 bis 30 Sag.

Help me, Help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (28. April 2011)

FBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB........ ist dein bike da?????????   

ja, die programme sind schon nicht schlecht...gibt es vom hersteller keine aussage dazu??? meist haben die hersteller schon recht gute tip's wie die härte sein sollte oder wie der dämpfer eingestellt werden soll wenigstens grob paßt das immer...


----------



## enduro pro (28. April 2011)

schau mal hier und vergleiche dann mit deinem programm...

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm


----------



## diddie40 (28. April 2011)

Stell den Rechner mal auf 35% ein. Das ist so zu sagen die Komfort bzw. Dh- Einstellung. Sollte der Dämpfer dann bei deiner Fahrweise durchschlagen kannst du ja, falls möglich die Druckstufe erhöhen. Andernfalls die nächst höhere Federrate nehemen. Ums probieren kommst du nicht herum. Bin mit meinem Setup auch noch nicht zu frieden, da selbst bei annähernd 40% Sag ich nur 58mm Hub von 70mm Hub nutze.
Das ist mir zu wenig. Was hast denn du für einen Dämpfer?


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. April 2011)

Dämpfer ist ein DHX RC2 mit einer 300 Feder bei ca.42 SAG ,schwanke jetzt zwischen 350 und 400 mit Tendenzen zur 400 , naja denke mal wie Du schon gesagt hast muß einfach mal propieren. Danke für deinen Tipp Enduro war aber schon bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (28. April 2011)

@ FB, ich habe noch eine 450 Feder von Fox.


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. April 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> @ FB, ich habe noch eine 450 Feder von Fox.


Danke Melvin, ich glaube das paßt von der Länge nicht du hast 222mm ich brauche aber 241mm!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. April 2011)

schöne grüße nach utah  jojo, habe es an der burger king tüte im hintergrund erkannt.


jemand lust am samstag um ca. 13:00 uhr eine runde durch den teuto zu rollen?


----------



## M.N. (28. April 2011)

Für die Kona Crew...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. April 2011)

hey thomas komm mit nach Winterberg!!!


----------



## diddie40 (28. April 2011)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Dampfers/DHX_RC2ger.html


----------



## diddie40 (28. April 2011)

2021, da können wir ja noch sparen.....2012


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schöne grüße nach utah  jojo, habe es an der burger king tüte im hintergrund erkannt./quote]
> 
> 
> oben links sieht man eine antilope klettern,antelope canyon arizona,,,,,,,,,,,richtig???????????[
> ...


----------



## scott-bussi (29. April 2011)

Das Kona ist ja mal richtig klasse! 
In der Optik würde ich es sofort nehmen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (29. April 2011)

Am 14-15 Mai sind an den Filthy Trails die Canadian Dirt / Filthy Trails Fuelled by Monster Energy. Das ist ein "Mini DH Cup 2011". Und schaut mal wer in der Starterliste steht. http://minidownhillcup.nl/race/canadian-dirt/


----------



## diddie40 (29. April 2011)

Super M.N. , leider kann ich dich wieder nicht unterstützen, bin das ganze We unterwegs.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. April 2011)

hammer alda,
eric van de maiglökjes,rob groete bommels und du.

 *W*er einen Teufel aufgegessen, der schafft auch deren tausend.
_wallonisch_

guten appetit


----------



## enduro pro (29. April 2011)

M.N. und die belgier  

kann das sein das du der einzige deutsche auf der liste bist????  

möchte samstag noch wer in den teuto, so gegen 16.30 könnte es los gehen.....


----------



## FRKing (29. April 2011)

Ich versuche dann mal dabei zu sein  Viel glück Melvin.


----------



## M.N. (29. April 2011)

FRKing schrieb:


> Ich versuche dann mal dabei zu sein  Viel glück Melvin.


 


Bist du auch in BE am Start?

@ Enduro, es sind noch einige andere Fahrer aus DE dabei. Ich kenne aber nur ein Fahrer aus dem Ruhrpott (den Drakush).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gruß nach japan



danke!
mussten aber schon wieder weiter.
daher nun neue gruesse
http://vimeo.com/23028642


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. April 2011)

Melvin was isn mit dir morgen (Winterberg??)  haste lust und zeit??


----------



## M.N. (29. April 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Melvin was isn mit dir morgen (Winterberg??) haste lust und zeit??


 

Ich fahre morgen mit einigen nach Warstein, am 04.05. schreibe ich meine Abschlussprüfung! Da ist mit Winterberg zu viel Risiko... Ich kenne mich ja, wenn ich erst mal da bin, muss ich auch wieder die großen Sachen machen. Daher schön locker Warstein fahren! Frank u. Ralf etc. haben auch angefragt, die Leute sind auch in Winterberg.


----------



## rigger (29. April 2011)

So ich hab mal was zu PDS rausgesucht...

Bude...  

Morznet.com

ridemorzine.org

http://www.portesdusoleil.com/

http://en.lesgets.com/mtb/


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. April 2011)

wir sollten den reiseleiter von jojo`s weltreise fragen ob er mit nach pds kommt.der kennt irre abkürzungen und wir könnten nicht nur in pds fahren sondern vielleicht auch einen tag in whistler oder auf dem k2 .
gruß an ute und mormone


----------



## enduro pro (30. April 2011)

von wo er sich wohl als nächstes meldet????? mond, mars, snickers?????


----------



## scott-bussi (30. April 2011)

Ich denke eher von er Bounty


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. April 2011)

dann wird es wohl noch etwas länger dauern bis der jojo wieder im lande ist,ich habe gehört das die jungs auf der bounty streiken.
die haben irgendwie streß mit dem kapitän.
aber keine titanic bismarck ihn im passat auftakelt.


----------



## enduro pro (30. April 2011)

du meinst "houston, wir haben ein problem", aber wie "arnie" schon sagte: "i'll be back" 

bin schon auf jojo's reisegeschichten gespannt, in 14 tagen um die welt


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Mai 2011)

ich auch,aber wo bleiben die reisegeschichten von gestern?
streiken das winterberger tageblatt  oder die warsteiner tagespost etwa auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Mai 2011)

Hier das Winterberger Tageblatt!!!
Hier die wichtigsten Meldungen!!!       Dem Richard sein sohn Tobi hat da gestern so zimlich jeden in grund und boden gefahren (geiler scheiß!!!!)
und alle wieder heile zurück

(Videos folgen)


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Mai 2011)

danke an die redaktion münster.
aus dem warsteiner käseblättchen habe ich erfahren das der held des tages dort der fr king war.
er soll dort die anderen zum weinen gebracht haben.


----------



## jojo2 (1. Mai 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich auch,aber wo bleiben die reisegeschichten von gestern?
> streiken das winterberger tageblatt  oder die warsteiner tagespost etwa auch?



die bounty war's

und ich weiss jetzt nich, was gilt
der:
http://vimeo.com/23105264

oder vielleicht doch der hier

http://vimeo.com/23106305

sorry, is grad schon 3 uhr morgens und ich noch nicht im bett

also denn:
gruesse!

auch an die warsteiner!


----------



## enduro pro (1. Mai 2011)

Hääää, wat war das herrlich im wald...gestern und heute zusammen 80km abgerissen, über für PDS, kondi aufbauen und spaß haben....

jetzt nur noch die letzten teile besorgen und dann kann es los gehen 

ick freu mir schon


----------



## FRKing (1. Mai 2011)

Wir haben gestern ein ziemlich guten Tag in Warstein gehabt...Ich bin ziemlich alles gesprungen bis auf so ein paar kleinigkeiten... Es hat sich keiner schwer verletzt nur son paar kleine kratzer.  Video kommt noch


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Mai 2011)




----------



## rigger (1. Mai 2011)

Super Ghostrider, wäre auch gern am Fr in Wibe dabei gewesen und durfte heut am Tag der Arbeit doch tatsächlich arbeiten.   Habs nicht mal geschafft hier biken zu gehen.

Egal morgen ist auch noch ein Tag. Ich hoffe ihr hattet spass.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Mai 2011)

geil gefahren ghostrider,,,,,,,,
und der jojo auf dem highway 12 auch,,,,,,,,,norwegen ist echt schön,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Mai 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hier das Winterberger Tageblatt!!!
> Hier die wichtigsten Meldungen!!!       Dem Richard sein sohn Tobi hat da gestern so zimlich jeden in grund und boden gefahren (geiler scheiß!!!!)
> und alle wieder heile zurück
> 
> (Videos folgen)



hey ghosty
dein scheiß iss auch geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. Mai 2011)

wow, super gefahren


----------



## FRKing (1. Mai 2011)

echt kein schlechtes video.. aber passt erstmal auf wenn das video aus warstein kommt...


----------



## diddie40 (1. Mai 2011)

Das Freizeitprogramm für die, die sich für den Küchendienst eingetragen haben:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR9PchoV1d0"]YouTube        - Alpine Elements Les Gets Summer.mov[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (2. Mai 2011)

hach
ein bisschen beneide ich euch ja fuer euere fahrten in wibe und so
und natuerlich wg pds
ich bin immer noch auf der suche
nach meinem ziel
http://vimeo.com/23118570
cu


----------



## rigger (2. Mai 2011)

Armee der Terrakottazwerge...  

Viel Spass weiterhin Jojo, wann biste wieder da?


----------



## J-L (2. Mai 2011)

Ich war ja am Wochenende in der Schweiz beim EDC. Leute...meine Arme konnten die im Ziel so abnehmen. Trainiert für PDS die Arme wie sonst was und die Bremsfinger. Hätte NIEMALS gedacht, dass es so krass ist. Es ist noch tausendmal schlimmer, als aus Christians Erzählungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Mai 2011)

mach ihnen nicht so viel Angst, sonst pups ich nachher allein im Yakuzi. FB und ich wollten doch dem TB ein Ständchen performen.


----------



## Der Cherusker (2. Mai 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> mach ihnen nicht so viel Angst, sonst pups ich nachher allein im Yakuzi. FB und ich wollten doch dem TB ein Ständchen performen.


WAT!!!Mit TB im Yakuzzi das ist mir dann doch ein bischen zu intim, wahrscheinlich auch noch nackich,nee, nee!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2011)

*ach hör doch auf...* auf'e kaue bückst du dich doch auch nach jedem stück seife 

sorry FB, aber du weißt ja, klein und gemein


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2011)

FB, wat is nu mit deinem neuen bike??????? wann ist premiere??????


----------



## J-L (2. Mai 2011)

Von der Anstrengung her ist Winterberg 1% davon


----------



## jojo2 (2. Mai 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Viel Spass weiterhin Jojo, wann biste wieder da?



danke danke

bis ich zurueck bin, dauert es noch ein bisschen,
habe aber von einem aufmerksamem mitleser
folgenden film als beispiel fuer einen reisebericht 
zugesandt bekommen.
den find ich gut.
so was will ich auch mal machen.
im moment aber verzichte ich auf's  schneiden
solange ich die filme ins netz morsen muss...

hier nun das gute beispiel - schon etwas aelter und eigentlich bekannt, aber immer noch bestens
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zLuqKNKOqs"]YouTube        - If Only Every Mountain Biking Video Was Shot Like This - Afrojacks.flv[/nomedia]

und nun macht macht mal schoen weiter liegestuetzen auf den fingerspitzen
cu


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2011)

is schon echt bemerkenswert was man so alles mit nem bike machen kann...keine fox 40, keine 200mm federweg und satt spaß die jungs....
respekt, das würd ich auch gern nur ansatzweise mal können wollen...

und jojo, ich geh lieber fahren anstatt in der mukkibude zu schwitzen...

liegestütze


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> WAT!!!Mit TB im Yakuzzi das ist mir dann doch ein bischen zu intim, wahrscheinlich auch noch nackich,nee, nee!!!!!!



du willst es doch auch,,,,,,,du luder,,,,,,,

liegestütz sind mir auch zu doof,ich klettere dreimal am tag an der fasade von dem haus in dem der fb wohnt hoch und schaue ob der postmann schon zweimal bei ihm geklingelt hat.
bisher negativ.
hält aber fit , immerhin 3.stock.

@fb
stell bitte eine kiste bier (astra)  auf deinen balkon,dann erzähl ich auch niemandem das du hello kitty poster in deinem schlafzimmer hängen hast.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Mai 2011)




----------



## rigger (3. Mai 2011)

Schönes Vid Ghistrider, warste alleine da oder mit wem bist du gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (3. Mai 2011)

J-L schrieb:


> Ich war ja am Wochenende in der Schweiz beim EDC. Leute...meine Arme konnten die im Ziel so abnehmen. Trainiert für PDS die Arme wie sonst was und die Bremsfinger. Hätte NIEMALS gedacht, dass es so krass ist. Es ist noch tausendmal schlimmer, als aus Christians Erzählungen.


 

Was war los? DNS (did not start) für das Finale u. DNF für den Seeding Run. Schreib mal was so ging in der Schweiz.


----------



## FRKing (3. Mai 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13353


----------



## M.N. (3. Mai 2011)

FRKing schrieb:


> echt kein schlechtes video.. aber passt erstmal auf wenn das video aus warstein kommt...


 


Und dass ist jetzt fertig... am Do. online.


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Mai 2011)

ganz kurzfristig. Hab noch Plätze im Bulli frei. Falls also noch jemand mit nach Winterberg morgen möchte, kann sich gerne noch mit einklinken. Am besten kurz anrufen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Mai 2011)

M.N. machs doch nicht immer so spannend....is ja schlimmer wie george lukas mit Star Wars


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. Mai 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Und dass ist jetzt fertig... am Do. online.



Na los, spann die armen doch nicht so auf die Folter!

Egal, erst mal viel Erfolg morgen!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Mai 2011)

So Richard und Tobi ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totoxl (4. Mai 2011)

Alter Schwede, nicht schlecht. Immer schöne Videos


----------



## J-L (4. Mai 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Was war los? DNS (did not start) für das Finale u. DNF für den Seeding Run. Schreib mal was so ging in der Schweiz.



Ich hab leider keine Ausrede. War einfach zu schlecht, kann man anderes nicht schreiben . Bin aber im Seeding run ausm Steinfeld von der Strecke abgekommen und in einen Baum mit Hand am Lenker und dann war das Handgelenk dick und ich konnte nicht weiterfahren und ich wurde von der Liste für das Rennen genommen. Alles im allem aber eine gute Erfahrung. Jetzt weiss ich was Downhill ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchER (4. Mai 2011)

ganz großes kino aus winterberg!


----------



## FRKing (4. Mai 2011)

@M.N. ich bin morgen um 16 Uhr wieder zuhause.


----------



## M.N. (4. Mai 2011)

Der M.N. hat heute seine Abschlussprüfung gut auf´s Papier gebracht! 

Gut schnell auf der DH unterwegs...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. Mai 2011)

hab gerade dein schaltauge mitgebracht Enduro...Bringe ich morgen um 18 uhr mit zum parkplatz


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. Mai 2011)

Was läuft eigentlich am Sonntag?
Es wurde ja mal die großartige Idee in den Raum geworfen, mit Hollandrädern den Teuto zu bezwingen. Lasst das doch mal in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Mai 2011)

die retro tour kommt noch,garantiert,ich muß erst noch einen sexy einteiler bei e-bay erwischen.
hier ist aber die gelegenheit im teuto zu zeigen was euer training auf den dh`s und trails zwischen wien und willingen gebracht hat.


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11702


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2011)

jo, schaltauge ist immer gut... allerdings muß ich bis halb 7 arbeiten....mal schauen ob ich noch mit's bike in den wald komme sonst komme ist mit auto zum abholen...


----------



## FRKing (4. Mai 2011)

Ich sag für sonntag mal zu aber es steht noch nicht zu 100% fetst


----------



## enduro pro (5. Mai 2011)

heut abend um 6 war doch der termin mit fullface und dicker jacke, oder


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Mai 2011)

Jeder wie er mag! Du in Fullface und dicker Jacke, ich mit Puky und Stützrädern. Ich habe mir heute bei Go-Cycle extra noch einen wärmenden Lammfell Sattelbezug geholt!


----------



## FRKing (5. Mai 2011)

@scott-busyi.. Seit wann hat gocycle denn sowas?


----------



## M.N. (5. Mai 2011)

Der FRKing ist in BE auch am Start. Sehr gut.

http://minidownhillcup.nl/race/canadian-dirt/


----------



## FRKing (5. Mai 2011)

endlich ist auch dsa warstein video da


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2011)

echt schönes ding ihr beiden,sieht alles flüssig und gekonnt aus.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2011)

hier auf wunsch nochmal der link von unserer standesgemäßen hütte.
http://reservation.lesgets.com/en/c...est-e5-sur-le-plan-1139.html?catId=33#produit


----------



## diddie40 (5. Mai 2011)

In der Beschreibung zum Haus steht:"  Nicht zugänglich für Menschen mit motorischen Beeinträchtigungen. "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2011)

ich weiß diddie,der fb darf  aber trotzdem mit.
da wird im laufe der woche sicherlich noch der ein oder andere dazu kommen.


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Mai 2011)

Hi Männer der Mittwoch-Abend-Runde!
Danke für die schöne, ruhige Ausfahrt! Hat mal wieder riesig Spaß gemacht. 
Bis jetzt ist alles gut, nichts kneift oder zieht heute morgen. Insgesamt ist es heute besser als gestern!
Danke für´s Warten und die Rücksichtnahme!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Mai 2011)

An alle PDS Fahrer!

Nett von Diddi, daß er den Link vom Chalet noch einmal eingestellt hat. 
Leider sind das die Bilder kurz nach der Fertigstellung!

Ich habe im Internet auf einem Bewertungsportal aktuelle Bilder gefunden! 
Die Bilder sind im März dieses Jahres gemacht worden, kurz nachdem der Gelsenkirchener Frauen-Kegelclub "Immer feste druff" seinen Wochenendtrip dort beendet hatte:





Aber keine Angst! Die kriegen das schon wieder hin!!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Mai 2011)

jo, so eine "altherrenrunde" ist mal echt schön...keiner pustet, alle fit, schöne gespräche möglich, alle gut drauf... herrlich


----------



## M.N. (6. Mai 2011)

Alles gute zum Geb. Herr TB! Auf das noch viele Trails kommen, und du/wir die Season heil bleiben. Bis später...


----------



## enduro pro (6. Mai 2011)

der märchenonkel hat geburtstach 

na dann mal


----------



## FRKing (6. Mai 2011)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag TB


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir alles gute tb


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. Mai 2011)

Happy Birthday Thomas!!!!!
Haste den auch zu deinen großen Tag auch Ausgang aus der Anstalt, mit Pfleger oder ohne ??? Das freud mich aber und trink nicht soviel Alkohol, Du weißt ja du stehst unter Mediekamente und die beiden Sachen vertragen sich nicht so gut !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (6. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag  
Feier schön. 
Schade daß wir alle schon was vor haben, sonst wären wir natürlich mit gaaaanz vielen Geschenken (den neuesten Fashion Hits aus PDS, vielen tollen Bling-Bling Parts für Dein Bike und ohne Ende Bike Skill Videos) gekommen.

So darfst Du ohne die bekloppten Biker feiern!

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. Mai 2011)

jemand Lust auf den Bikepark Braunlage am Samstag, also morgen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Mai 2011)

besten dank jungs,schade das ihr keine zeit habt,ich werde dann ein paar astra auf euer wohl trinken.
das soll aber nicht heißen das ihr die geschenke nicht trotzdem abliefern könnt.


----------



## rigger (6. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute Teuto!!   

Vom Fb würdest du bestimmt nen Rollator bekommen, oder hast du schon einen? 

Wie jung biste denn geworden?


----------



## jojo2 (6. Mai 2011)

glückwunsch tb!

mein geschenk an dich:
kein film
ist doch auch was, oder!
pass auf dich auf!
cu


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. Mai 2011)

wie keine zeit???? Keine Einladung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (6. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Bin gespannt, was du uns so beim nächsten Ausritt an neuen stylischen Sachen presäntierst, oder kann man sich was anderes wünschen?


----------



## Totoxl (6. Mai 2011)

Thomas!!!! auch aus Lingen die besten Glückwünsche Richtung Teuto bzw. Ibbtown.
Schei$ drauf was die anderen sagen, baller dir schön einen wenn du magst, verdient hast du ´s. Bling Bling Parts zu verschenken kann ich mir nicht leisten, aber dafür habe ich jede Menge 

Und auch an alle anderen ein schönes WE und genießt das Wetter.


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Mai 2011)

hey tb,
herzlichen glückwunsch auch von den ketten


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Mai 2011)

Jo lieber TB alles gute auch von mir. Lass es ordentlich krachen!


----------



## herby-hancoc (7. Mai 2011)

MELVIN bin um 8 uhr morgen früh bei dir
Ich nehme die TRANSE auch mit


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2011)

danke danke,
bei den vielen guten wünschen müßte die saison eigentlich schrottfrei durchlaufen.


----------



## M.N. (7. Mai 2011)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> MELVIN bin um 8 uhr morgen früh bei dir
> Ich nehme die TRANSE auch mit


 

Ok, bis morgen. MfG


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2011)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Ich nehme die TRANSE auch mit




hat der eigentlich schon sein neues bike?


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2011)

wer ist denn die "transe"


----------



## M.N. (7. Mai 2011)

Ich weis es, aber dass soll doch lieber der H. bekannt geben... ist aber wieder nicht nur dahingekleckert! Die Transe ist kein er, sondern ein es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (7. Mai 2011)

Geht es morgen wirklich erst um 11:00 Uhr los?


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2011)

na dann hat herbert ein blindside gekauft 

und ja, es geht um 11 los....


----------



## jojo2 (8. Mai 2011)

hach ist das klasse!
nach einer 24-stundenrückreise nach europa gleich mit leuten,
die eine ähnliche sprache sprechen und nach 5 stunden spass haben
aus den gleichen poren schwitzen und stinken wie ich,
einen tag in braunlage verbringen!  besser geht´s nich.

mein dämpfer ist zwar immer noch beim service,
aber chrisxrossi überließ mir für gestern ein rad mit hilfsmotor.
danke! das funktionierte super super. 
jetzt hab ich keine angst mehr vor dem altsein, 
denn es da gibt ja auch solche räder!
wenn jemand mal ein gebrauchtes abgeben will, 
bitte bei mir melden.


braunlage ist echt der beste - nur fliegen  soll schöner sein.
naja - ich weiss ja nich. 
ich spring lieber die weisse strecke in braunlage runter
und schmeiß mich in diese eingegrabene slalomlinie bei der northshore,
die einen wie im schmusegang der waschmaschine hin und her wiegt 
und einem dabei die schwerkraft wegwäscht - klasse!


klasse war auch die frauenqoute: 2 zu 5
(sorry, wenn ich mich verzählt haben sollte) - gruesse!


irgendwie ist europa auch nich schlecht.
wenn ich jetzt noch´n rad hätte...

na ja man kann alles haben,
dann geh ich gleich mal frischen rabarberkuchen essen!
cu
das jojo


----------



## chrisxrossi (8. Mai 2011)

ja Jojo, das war ein schöner Tag. Den Rabarberkuchen hast Du Dir verdient, Du bist wie ein Jojo überal rauf und runter gehüpft, das kostet Kraft. 
Braunlage ist immer eine Reise wert. Dank an alle!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (8. Mai 2011)

Hi TB,
nachträglich aus der Grafschaft die besten Wünsche zum Wiegenfeste. Gruß T69


----------



## rigger (8. Mai 2011)

So erste Fahrt mit meinem neuen Bike erfolgreich erledigt! 

Hab heute auch ein paar alte trails wiedergefunden!!  Ihr müsst undedingt mal vorbeischauen bei mir und die Trails rocken, hab echt geile sachen wiedergefunden, dachte die wären zugewuchert aber alles noch vorhanden und echt geil zu fahren!!

Können ja mal bei uns fahren und abends bei uns grillen.


----------



## diddie40 (8. Mai 2011)

Geht klar, mach mal einen Termin. Vielleicht Anfang Juni bevor es nach Les Gets geht.
Was fährst denn du jetzt für einen Dämpfer?

Jojo, dein bike schon wieder nicht einsatzbereit?
Welche Einbaulänge hat denn dein Dämpfer? Habe noch einige einfache Dämpfer rumliegen, als Ersatz allemal gut.


----------



## rigger (8. Mai 2011)

fahr grade den swinger x4 mit spv läuft ganz gut, hab noch den swinger coil von schlabber zum testen brauch nur noch ne passende feder.

Bild ist vom Hometrail wo ich heute war, macht echt Spass mit dem Fully, man hat wesentlich mehr traktion bergauf und kann es bergrunter ordenlich laufen lassen. 
Das bike funzte heute auch ohne Probs und musste nur den Luftdruck anpassen.

Kann euch auf meinem Hometrail auch ein paar Sachen zeigen wo es an die Grenze geht, mehr wird nicht verraten. 

Wegen Termin, mir würde es am besten Samstag nachmittags passen so um drei bei mir treffen, 2-3 std. tour und danach grillen....


----------



## jojo2 (8. Mai 2011)

diddie,
danke für dein angebot
der dämpfer müsste aber bald wieder zurück sein
ich hatte den vor dem urlaub zur inspektion abgegeben,
hätte ja passen können.
ich denk ja:
is karma.
das jimbo verabschiedet sich auf raten von mir.
(jetzt wo ich´s aussprech, werd ich ganz sentimental,
schließlich sind wir im juli schon fast 2 jahre zusammen)

rigger, die grenze kenn ich, 
hab´ ich die tage noch überfahren.

fast hab´ich gedacht: den rigger hat der bikevirus erwischt,
aber zum glück bleibst du dir selber treu 
und essen und trinken bleiben dir wichtig.

dann haste auch mehr auf den fingerspitzen zu stemmen
bei den liegstützen für pds.
in diesem sinne: weiter so und viel spass mit dem rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (8. Mai 2011)

Rigger, das bike sieht echt gut aus, aber hattest du nicht ne 160ger Gabel geschossen?
Ansonsten habe ich heute bei ebay diese Anzeige gesehen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250816779051&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Jojo, Abschied auf Raten?
Im Kopf oder in der Realität?
Aber wenn alles wieder funktioniert, ist ist es doch kein Abschied.
Dann ist doch alles prima, es sei denn, man hat das Gefühl, ich brauch jetzt doch mal was anderes, oder es fliegt einem zu, wie mir.
Übrigens gibt es einen Test von Endurobikes in der aktuellen bike in dem das 180er BeefCake super abgeschnitten hat. ( Als einziges bike mit 180mm )
verspielter Charakter, fetter Federweg, trotzdem noch Tourentauglich.
Das trifft doch auf dich zu, oder?


----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Das trifft doch auf dich zu, oder?




jo 
passt!
ich hab ´nen verspielten charakter, viel federweg und bin (trotzdem??)
tourentauglich. ich bin einer wie ich ihn mir nur wünschen könnte.
was will ich also mehr??

also, is ja schon so, dass ich in diesem jahr über was neues 
auch für mich nachdenke. 
erste konkretere überlegungen gibt es, die tests (auch meiner person) laufen.

aber ich hatte mir zeit bis herbst gegeben, 
dann sollte es in die konkrete phase gehen.
wenn ich dann auch noch geld habe,
setz ich das kurzfristig in die tat um.

zum beef-cake-test: 
glaube nur den tests, die du selbst unter anleitung 
deiner radfahrfreunde gemacht hast, denn nur da steht:
"speziell für jojo getestet" 
drüber.

weil ich in braunlage sehr nett war, durfte ich am sonntag mal wieder 
das beef cake meiner tochter fahren. keine frage: das teil gefällt mir.
am samstag bin ich dieses eine rad mit hilfsmotor gefahren. 
das war für bergab an dem tag genau das richtige:
schwer und stabil genug, um mich schnell runterzubringen 
und für die seilbahn leicht genug, damit die es nach oben bringen kann.

räder gibt´s wie sand am meer,
und weil ich wegen jetlag noch nicht schlafen kann,
stehe ich hier auf einem bein mit aneinandergelegten handflächen über dem kopf und warte auf schlaf und die eingebung für das richtige rad für jojo.


könnte mich nachher mal jemand vorsichtig anstubsen,
ich muss nämlich einiges an abreit am schreibtisch erledigen...
dankeschön
das
jojoandemfaden


----------



## rigger (9. Mai 2011)

Ja die Duro hab ich, hab se nur schwarz lakiert da sie etwas vermackt war.


----------



## M.N. (9. Mai 2011)

Auch hir ein kleines feedback aus Winterberg, Staubig/Spass/H. ist abgegangen/Warteschlange erträglich...


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Mai 2011)

Sonntag war voll i.O., nachmittags kleine Problemchen, heute alles Bestens!
Rtg. Tecklenburg ist sanfter als Rtg. nasses Dreieck.

Gelbe Spezi-Enduro-Fahrer sind ein wenig unentspannt, oder kam nur mir das so vor??


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2011)

was meinst du mit "unentspannt" ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (9. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre am Do. nach der Berufsschule zu Go Cycle, wenn jemand noch (Kleinigkeiten) braucht kann ich die gerne mitbringen. (Bitte per PN)!


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Mai 2011)

von den ketten auch ein kleines feedback aus winterberg

- m.n. und h. mit "transe" getroffen
- es war sehr staubig
- fox40 funzt wieder super (toxoholics hat mir die neue fit-kartusche auf garantie eingesetzt, gabel war insges. nur 5 Tage weg, suuper )
- bei double-landung ist mir der fuß auf der pedale derbe umgeknickt, daher:
- schlechte nachricht: dicker klumpen am bein 
- gute nachricht: biken geht 

@ ricobra
danke für die Bomber, war/ist ein super ersatz

@ scotti
haste den spezifahrer etwa bergauf mit deinem eisenschwein überholt?? da können die gar nicht drauf


----------



## rigger (9. Mai 2011)

Bitte eintragen:

Trailerkundung Schüttorf Bad Bentheim


----------



## diddie40 (9. Mai 2011)

Am 21.5. kann ich leider nicht. Schade, Anfang Juni wäre bei mir besser.


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2011)

da bin ich auch raus.....


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Mai 2011)

Nee,  bin ihm nicht weggefahren, aber als ich ihn auf seinen ungewöhnlichen Lenker angesprochen habe ( er fuhr einen CC Lenker kompl. gerade und ca. 50 cm breit auf seinem Enduro) pflaumte er mich an ob ich das beurteilen könnte. Das wüßte er schließlich am besten, wie es für ihn paßt. So wäre das Handling besser. 
Nun ja, jedem das seine....



mir das Meiste!


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Mai 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Nee,  bin ihm nicht weggefahren, aber als ich ihn auf seinen ungewöhnlichen Lenker angesprochen habe ( er fuhr einen CC Lenker kompl. gerade und ca. 50 cm breit auf seinem Enduro) pflaumte er mich an ob ich das beurteilen könnte. Das wüßte er schließlich am besten, wie es für ihn paßt. So wäre das Handling besser.
> Nun ja, jedem das seine....
> 
> 
> ...



tja scotty, bei manchen kunden ist der alte spezi-slogan programm:

you can never be too specialized!!!


----------



## rigger (9. Mai 2011)

Dann sagt mal termine wann ihr könnt, den 28.5 kann ich nicht, rest müsste gehen.


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2011)

stimmt, beim lenker war er unentspannt  sonst hatte er es gut drauf...

rigger, einen termin zu finden wo alle können wird sehr schwer....versuch doch mal den 02.06. da ist feiertag in NRW, weiß nicht wie es in NDS ist....


----------



## diddie40 (9. Mai 2011)

2.6. könnte ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2011)

02.06.??
ihr wisst schon,
wann die dirtmasters anfangen???
ausnahmsweise haben wir in nds dann auch feiertag,
und ich bin dann arg mit vorbereitungen für die dirtmasters beschäftigt.
samstags fall ich ansonsten sowieso raus.
schade
wäre mal eine gelegenheit gewesen,
den toto in meinem wagen mitzunehmen


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2011)

jap, da fangen sie an...willst du schon so zeitig nach wibe fahren???


----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2011)

nicht schon am do,
aber am freitag - drei tage sind pflicht.
wir fahren dann ja auch wieder für ein paar stunden 
zwischendurch zum selber radfahren nach willingen.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre auch zu den Dirtmasters, ich hätte noch Plätze frei.


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2011)

wann willste denn los????? sonntag denke ich mal, oder????


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Mai 2011)

Der Schlabberkette wollte beim Endurorennen mitfahren. Ich denke da kann er Unterstützung gebrauchen. Ich weiß aber noch nicht, wann das Rennen ist. 
Ich fahre aber nur zum Gucken.


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2011)

wollte auch nur schauen und shoppen...sonntag, weil samstag muß ich arbeiten


----------



## rigger (9. Mai 2011)

Enduro ist glaube ich am do, evtl werde ich Do hin da ich am we keine zeit hab da familienfeier. 

Dann kann ich den Schlabber ja anfeuern, zumindest am start, mehr sieht man ja nicht von denen... 

wie sieht es denn mit dem Sonntag den 12.6 aus, da könnte man noch die letzten sachen für PDS besprechen bei ner wurst bei mir, oder auch ohne wurst, mir egal hauptsache fahren.


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Mai 2011)

das endurorennen (do ab 14Uhr) in wibe ist nur die halbe bzw. drittel wahrheit

der dh und/oder rookies-cup in wibe könnten auch noch thema werden
bin für beides gemeldet, war aber leider zu spät dran bzw. der anmeldeserver wollte nicht. die alte-sack-klasse war ruckzuck ausgebucht 
mal abwarten, ich stehe zumindest auf der warteliste...
hab da aber nicht viel hoffnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> ...wie sieht es denn mit dem Sonntag den 12.6 aus...



ein sonntag!
da könnte ich auch!
wenn ich dann nicht schon mit frank schneider verabredet wäre...

du gibst dir wirklich mühe rigger,
aber ich...


----------



## rigger (9. Mai 2011)

Wat machste denn mit frank? Biste im Harz unterwegs?


----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2011)

jo!


----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2011)

ich schätze
wir werden zusammen grillen und bier trinken und quatschen
alter kumpel von mir
demnächst


----------



## rigger (9. Mai 2011)

Machste ein training bei ihm mit?


----------



## diddie40 (9. Mai 2011)

am 12.6. könnte ich auch, hatte zwar erst überlegt mit jojo in den Harz zu fahren, mache ich aber nicht, da wir ja ne Woche später nach Les Gets fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2011)

los rigger hau endlich einen termin raus.
einen termin an dem alle zeit haben wird es ,wie immer,nicht geben.
hast du ein bild von dem spot der nicht fahrbar ist?


----------



## rigger (9. Mai 2011)

ok machen wir den 12. draus.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11732

Ist ne ziemlich heftige sache, ca. 8-10m hoch die ersten 2 meter fast senkrecht danach wirds "flacher" mit wenig auslauf, ca 5 meter,  und fiesem Schotter und alten kaputten ziegeln. Dicke Jacke wird empfohlen.

Wer bock hat kann ja auch schon mal vorher vorbeikommen zum Testen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Mai 2011)

hört sich gut an,,,,,,,ääähh,,,,,,,,,ich meine hört sich nicht gut an.
gibt es bilder von dem suicide hill?


----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2011)

Hab mal eins gemacht, muss mal suchen.


----------



## M.N. (10. Mai 2011)

@ Rigger, DH Bike oder Tour... was geht bei dir. Ist dort nur die Abrisskante u. oder hast du auch andere "DH" Strecken.


----------



## M.N. (10. Mai 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch zu den Dirtmasters, ich hätte noch Plätze frei.


 
Dan frage ich mal an ob du Jana u. mich mitnehmen kannst. Zeltest du an den Dirt Masters? Und wann wolltest du los. (Tag)


----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2011)

Bild hab ich irgendwo, muss heute mittag eben schauen wo ich es hab, die wege sind relativ flach mit einer fetten steigung die man auch gut schieben kann, die trails sind relativ eng und verwinkelt.

Nur die Abrisskannte, sonst nix DH mäßiges


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Mai 2011)

Nach Rücksprache m. Schlabberkette werde ich wohl am Sonntag hinfahren.
Ich weiß nicht,ob Enduro evtl. mitfahren wollte. Ich hätte insges. 4 Plätze und einen großen Kofferraum  frei.


----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2011)

Fährt Schlabberkette den schon do um Beim Rookies Cup mitzufahren?
Dann würde ich ihn anfeuern! 

Hier das Bild:





Ist von unten nach oben aufgenommen, die Steilheit kommt nicht so rüber...


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2011)

da hast du ja einen kleinen bentheimer filthy-trails-abhang 
vor der haustür - sehr schön.
mit dem herrn schneider treff ich mich,
weil ich auch in diesem jahr ein paar fahrunterrichtsstunden haben möchte.
zur auffrischung - ich vergess immer alls so schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2011)

Wo der ist gibt es noch mehr....


----------



## enduro pro (10. Mai 2011)

also der "sonntagslift" nach wibe ist denk ich mal klar, markus 

mein weib will wohl nicht mit, aber ich muß noch was shoppen dort


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Mai 2011)

hey rigger,
sieht gut aus die Kante, ist bestimmt ne reise wert 

...aber der tb soll erstmal die linie sauber fahren
...und aus dem baumstamm unten kannste ja noch´n schönen logride bauen 

..für den rookies stehe ich als nachrücker auf der warteliste..wenn dat nicht klappt werde ich wohl nur das enduro-race fahren..


----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2011)

@ Schlabber ich werd am DO da sein und dich unterstützen!!


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2011)

einen hab ich noch:

im neuen pedaliero
gabÂ´s den hinweis auf 
http://www.konaworld.com/basicneeds/
leider funktioniert dort nur ein link richtig
http://basecampcomm.typepad.com/konabiketown/2008/10/africabike-tanz.html

aber, wenn das wirklich heiÃt, dass kona fÃ¼r jedes zweite verkaufte kona ein rad 
an projekte in afrkia schickt,
dann ist das echt klasse, finde ich.
christian, weiÃt du ein biÃchen mehr darÃ¼ber?
und by the way:
wo kann man denn konas kaufen?



rigger
hierfÃ¼r hatte ich mich angemeldet:
2. ENDURISM WORKSHOP - Frank Schneider
Anspruchsvolle Trails bergauf und bergab mit fiesen Wurzelpassagen, rutschigen Steinsektionen, Kompressionen und Wellen, sowie hohen Stufen und SprÃ¼ngen - ENDURO! In diesem Workshop lernt Ihr unter fachkundiger Anleitung des 2-fachen Gesamtsiegers der Deutschen Downhill Bundesliga Frank "Schneidi" Schneider alles rund um das wilde âGelÃ¤nderadfahren!â Unser ENDURO Workshop ist die goldene Kombination von Fahrtechniktraining auf technischen Singletrails und der Vertiefung und Anwendung im Bikepark!


12.06.2011 - Endurism Workshop 
.ZIELGRUPPE: Fortgeschrittene
KONDITIONELLER ANSPRUCH: mittel - hoch
DAUER: ca. 7h (10.00 bis 17.00 Uhr)
ORT: Bikepark Braunlage, Hochharz
EXTRA: Liftkarte inkl.
PREIS: â¬ 89.00


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Mai 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @ Schlabber ich werd am DO da sein und dich unterstützen!!



rigger, das find ich ja sehr cool von dir!!

aber warum fährste denn nicht selber beim endurorace mit? ist bestimmt ein großer spaß und außerdem hast du genau das richtige bike dafür!!!
los rigger, mach mit, mach mit, mach mit, mach mit.........


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Mai 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Ist von unten nach oben aufgenommen, die Steilheit kommt nicht so rüber...



das ist fast immer so,sieht aber trotzdem sexy aus rigger.
würde mich als crashtestdummie anbieten,ich weiß das zu schätzen schlabberkette.


----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2011)

@Schlabberkette Du stehst auch noch nicht auf der Anmeldungsliste, willst du dich vor ort anmelden?
Pennt ihr da oder wie macht ihr das?

@Teuto Kannst gerne ma zum antesten vorbeikommen, mit der Bahn braucht man ne halbe stunde nach schüttorf.


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Mai 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> also der "sonntagslift" nach wibe ist denk ich mal klar, markus
> 
> mein weib will wohl nicht mit, aber ich muß noch was shoppen dort



Dann wären wir zu 4. Der M.N: und seine Holde haben auch Interesse bekundet. Ich plane das dann mal so ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. Mai 2011)

und ich scotti...will auch mit


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Mai 2011)

aber, wenn das wirklich heißt, dass kona für jedes zweite verkaufte kona ein rad 
an projekte in afrkia schickt,
dann ist das echt klasse, finde ich.
christian, weißt du ein bißchen mehr darüber?
und by the way:
wo kann man denn konas......

bei mir

Es bezieht sich auf die Afrika Bikes, davon gehen dann Bikes nach Afrika.


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie fühle ich mich gerade so afrikanisch
Ich nehme dann ein Operator!
So ein schönes wie der Ricobra hat. Also bitte Herr Kona du kannst es mir gerne sofort schicken!!


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Mai 2011)

Auto voll!! (mit dir natürlich Pascal!)


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> und by the way:
> wo kann man denn konas......
> 
> bei mir
> ...



ich will aber kein operator!
wenn der felix damit nicht zufrieden war,
werde ich das auch nicht sein können.

wenn ich mir das rad mit zebrastreifen anmal ist es dann 
auch ein afrikafahrrad? 
muss ich das dann in afrika frei lassen??

ich komm wieder auf dich zurück!
wir treffen uns spätstens am saftstand in wibe!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Mai 2011)

der felix ist aber auch noch viel zu jung für ein oparator.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T:)B (10. Mai 2011)

Abend Jungs! 

MÃ¶chte euch hier ein Top Fahrrad anbieten, ich lese ja immer das ihr jetzt alle an Rennen teilnehmen wollt, dann braucht ihr ja auch nen flottes Fahrrad! Wurde immer Top gepflegt
und ist in Top Zustand! Zur Ausstatung gehÃ¶ren unteranderem, Fox DH 40 Rc2 Gabel, Dt Swiss Fr 2350 Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II Nabe hinten, Thomson Elite SattelstÃ¼tze, Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbel, und und und... 

Vielleicht hat ja einer Interesse oder kennt jemanden der noch ein gutes Bike sucht! 

Den Preis stetze ich mal bei fairen 1800â¬ an! 

Bei Fragen einfach melden! 

Lg Tobi


----------



## FRKing (10. Mai 2011)

Am Samstag geht es endlich los nach Belgien und am Sonntag haben wir dann unser rennen.


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der felix ist aber auch noch viel zu jung für ein oparator.



du meinst:
ich wär wohl alt genug?

ich glaub,
dann hätte ich gern statt des fahrrads auf dem balkon
gern die hollywoodschaukel da drunter
(da ist dioch bestimmt eine)


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Mai 2011)

alt genug?zumindest würde dich kein verkäufer nach dem ausweis fragen wenn du dir ein oparator kaufen würdest.

jemand am donnerstag ab ca. 17:00 uhr bock auf einen ritt durch den teuto?


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag! Wär ich wohl dabei.

Felix beliebt zu scherzen, mir hat er mehrfach gesagt es wäre das beste Bike was er je hatte.


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Mai 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @Schlabberkette Du stehst auch noch nicht auf der Anmeldungsliste, willst du dich vor ort anmelden?
> Pennt ihr da oder wie macht ihr das?
> 
> @Teuto Kannst gerne ma zum antesten vorbeikommen, mit der Bahn braucht man ne halbe stunde nach schüttorf.



rigger, bin jetzt fürs endurorace angemeldet. dich sehe ich dort aber auch noch nicht!!
wir werden vermutlich morgens am gleichen tag anreisen, das rennen fahren und anschließend für das restliche wochenende in einen anderen bikepark (beerfelden, braunlage, o.ä.) fahren...


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag wäre toll, aber 18:00 Uhr wäre deutlich besser.
Wenn ihr den Schleicher wieder mitnehmen wollt.


----------



## M.N. (11. Mai 2011)

Für den Diddie, wenn es für uns nach Leogang geht! Heute Morgen 8.00 Uhr Kaffe in die Hand, zurücklehnen, und träumen...


----------



## diddie40 (11. Mai 2011)

Kaffe habe ich in der Hand und träume, werden uns im Mai nicht so viel sehen, da ich einige Gigs habe unter anderem:
Osnabrück *Maiwoche* Bühne Lohstr. - The Grand Jam Session Band feat. Boney Fields ( Freitag 20.Mai 21:00 )


----------



## M.N. (11. Mai 2011)

Ja,ja... die Gigs und die Chicks. Das passt schon, wir werden dieses Jahr noch oft zusammen fahren gehen, uns beglückwünschen u. bemitleiden. Und "The Grand Jam Session" ist bestimmt ein nur guter DH Track irgentwo in Canada!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (11. Mai 2011)

am do wäre ich auch dabei, allerdings auch eher um 18.00 ...

wenn sich da was ergibt bitte melden...


----------



## ricobra50 (11. Mai 2011)

donnerstag  trffen a ca. 18:00   Uhr   ????


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Mai 2011)

mach dir keine sorgen scotti,bin selber noch schleicher,meine  erkältung ist sehr anhänglich.
also donnerstag um 18:00 uhr parkplatz am dörenther berg.


----------



## enduro pro (11. Mai 2011)

da bin ich dabei....


----------



## ricobra50 (11. Mai 2011)

18 Uhr bin ich dabai  !!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Mai 2011)

wollen wir uns nicht im bocketal treffen??? ihr kommt doch alle mit dem auto, ich mit rad und hab dann weniger stress, muß bis 17.00 arbeiten und nach hause und umziehen und losfahren und schwitzen und so....

dann könnte man mal richtung blauer see oder so fahren...mal was anderes als nasses dreieck und so.... 

na, was sagt ihr dazu??????????


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Mai 2011)

Bocketal habe ich nichts dagegen, blauer See ist mir def. zu weit.
Aber ich kann vorher umdrehen.
Obwohl blauer See vom Bocketal ist ja schon nicht mehr so weit


----------



## enduro pro (11. Mai 2011)

das is nen katzensprung entfernt....tecklenburg rechts ab und da..... 

das schaffst du locker, wirst den Tb noch abhängen


----------



## rigger (11. Mai 2011)

naja der TB wird auch mit Erkältung recht fit sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (11. Mai 2011)

was sagst du  der TB ist wegen seiner erkältung fett


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Mai 2011)

genau, den TB abhängen, nie im Leben!!

Das Kampfschwein (nett gemeint) kann man nicht abhängen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Mai 2011)

kampfschwein???????
das alter hat seinen tribut gefordert.
seit letztem freitag lese ich keine freerider mehr, sondern die apothekenrundschau.
die knochen schmerzen nicht vom letztem stunt,sondern vom rheuma.
die magenschmerzen kommen  nicht von der zu harten mischung jim beam/cola oder ouzo/rotwein in der trinkblase,sondern weil ich den blasentee mal wieder zu schnell getrunken habe.

usw. usw.
schweinerei

bis morgen(so gott will)
wenn wir schwein haben schweint morgen die sonne,bei sauwetter fällt die tour natürlich aus.

oink oink


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Mai 2011)

nee nee, Sauwetter wäre doch die richtig Vorbereitung für PDS.


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2011)

Bei Sauwetter kann ich nicht! Ich kann doch mein so schön gepimptes Bike nicht schmutzig machen! 
@enduro
meine schöne blaue Kettenblattschraube kann ich Dir leider nicht geben. Ich habe sie schon an meinem Bike untergebracht! Du hast mir selber den Tip gegeben wo


----------



## enduro pro (12. Mai 2011)

treff bocketal oder dörente???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich auf Bocketal eingerichtet. Schon wg. der Tourenlänge, wenn es zum blauen See geht

Also 18:00, Bocketal?

TB ich bringe Dir Richards Lenker mit. Dann kannst Du ihn mal probieren. (Den Lenker, nicht den Richard!)


----------



## enduro pro (12. Mai 2011)

ich bin auch um 1800 im bocketal....


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Mai 2011)

Werner und ich kommen auch. Bis nachher.


----------



## avid49 (12. Mai 2011)

jau,ich komme auch mit!!             Lapierre-Man


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Mai 2011)

bis gleich


----------



## M.N. (12. Mai 2011)

FRKing so schauen Teilabschnitte des DH aus, lass uns hoffen dass es nicht zu Nass ist!


----------



## FRKing (12. Mai 2011)

da liegen ja einfach bäume auf der strecke.. ach du *******.! Naja.. dann darf es wohl nicht regen.


----------



## M.N. (12. Mai 2011)

Schnell drauf, schnell drüber, schnell weiter....


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Mai 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Schnell drauf, schnell drüber, schnell weiter....



richtige taktik m.n.,
was erfahrene strategen schon seit jahrzehnten auf jeder kegeltour umsetzen kann auch auf dem dh track nicht verkehrt sein.
ihr beiden bekommt das schon hin,da bin ich mir ganz sicher.


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Mai 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> richtige taktik m.n.,
> was erfahrene strategen schon seit jahrzehnten auf jeder kegeltour umsetzen kann auch auf dem dh track nicht verkehrt sein.
> ihr beiden bekommt das schon hin,da bin ich mir ganz sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (13. Mai 2011)

@FRKing, dass ist der Track vom DH an den Filthy Trails. 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/196257/


kurz,kurz u.d kurz... damit sollten wir doch leicht klar kommen!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. Mai 2011)

Jemand Lust morgen um 11 mit in den Wald zu kommen??


----------



## enduro pro (13. Mai 2011)

jo ihr belgien-racer...das sieht doch gut aus, allerdings recht flach oder täuscht das???? da mußte schon noch gut reintreten um schnell zu sein...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Mai 2011)

für all die die sonntags morgens nichts zu tun haben...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11746


----------



## Totoxl (13. Mai 2011)

So Jungs, ich melde mich schon mal ab, obwohl ich die letzten Wochen sowieso ruhig war  
Montag geht es erst mal für eine Woche in den Harz (Clausthal Cellerfeld) zum Biken.
Freue mich schon riesig drauf, drückt mir Wetter Technisch ein Wenig die Daumen.


----------



## jojo2 (13. Mai 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> drückt mir Wetter Technisch ein Wenig die Daumen.



gebont!

viel spass!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Mai 2011)

ist gedrückt,vergeßt braunlage nicht.


----------



## M.N. (13. Mai 2011)

Der FRKing ist Verletzungsbedingt raus für das Wochenende, hat jemand noch kurzfristig Zeit u. Lust sich morgen mit nach Be. auf den Weg zu machen, Abends Grillen u. am So Rennen fahren. Bei Interesse PN oder Tel. ein Platz im PKW ist frei.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. Mai 2011)

Allso gehe ich davon aus das morgen keiner mit in den wald kommt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. Mai 2011)

wenn du das mit meinem chef klar kriegst, das ich morgen nicht komme bin ich direkt dabei.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Mai 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Der FRKing ist Verletzungsbedingt raus für das Wochenende, hat jemand noch kurzfristig Zeit u. Lust sich morgen mit nach Be. auf den Weg zu machen, Abends Grillen u. am So Rennen fahren. Bei Interesse PN oder Tel. ein Platz im PKW ist frei.


s

lust habe ich schon ,zeit und die nötigen cochones um die (im video pussy) dinger zu  springen  habe ich nicht.
alles gute m.n. ,wichtig ist nicht deine platzierung  ,,,,,,,,,,sondern das es bock macht.
alles gute


----------



## M.N. (14. Mai 2011)

zur Info, wir fahren nur am So zum Rennen, Abfahrt ist 6.00 Uhr aus Emsdetten (9.00 Uhr Einschreiben). Frauen!!! Vid. vom Rennen werden dann am Mo. Online gestellt!


----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Frauen!!!



??????


----------



## M.N. (14. Mai 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ??????


 

Ja oft (auf keinen Fall immer) stellen Frauen sehr hohe Ansprüche an das Zelten, da es den Torben kurzfristig erwischt hat, haben wir es nicht mehr mit dem Frischwasserbehälter auf die Kette bekommen.... Und dann wird verweigert!


Ps. Danke FRKing für den Sattel, der ist der Hammer! Fizik Freak


----------



## FRKing (14. Mai 2011)

@M.N. immer wieder gerne..  ich tu heute alles dafür das ich morgen auch irgendwie am start sein kann.. aber ich kann noch nichts versprechen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (14. Mai 2011)

FRKing schrieb:


> @FRKing immer wieder gerne..  ich tu heute alles dafür das ich morgen auch irgendwie am start sein kann.. aber ich kann noch nichts versprechen..


 

Meldest dich wenn wir dich mitnehmen sollen, zum zuschauen u. blödsinn reden! Kannst du dir nicht entgehen lassen (vor allem der blödsinn). Gegen Verletzungen kann man schwer was machen... nur das beste draus!


----------



## FRKing (14. Mai 2011)

ich hab sogar neues unterhaltungs material.. gestern kam die neue Mountainbike rider und heute war dann die neue freeride da...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. Mai 2011)

So, gestern kam die schlechte Nachricht. Eine Mitarbeiterin kündigt, Urlauszeit hat angefangen und somit bin ich für PdS raus. Wir können bis dahin leider keine neue Kraft anlernen, also muß ich meine Arbeitskraft zur Verfügung stellen. Ich könnte jetzt laut f... schreien, bringt aber auch nichts. Trozdem wünsche ich allen Mitfahrern eine super Reise, Hals.- und Beinbruch, sowie immer eine handvoll Schotter unterm Rad. Ich hoffe auf tolle Filme ! Sorry.

@ Toto, schöne Woche im Harz und hoffentlich auch schönes Wetter.

@ M.N., Hals.- und Beinbruch. Denk dran, runter kommen sie alle ;-).

Gruß T69


----------



## rigger (14. Mai 2011)

Schade Toolpusher!! 

Hast du wenigstens am 12. zeit um bei mir zu biken?


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. Mai 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Schade Toolpusher!!
> 
> Hast du wenigstens am 12. zeit um bei mir zu biken?



Ja, ich finde es auch echt sch.... . Aber Du kennst es ja selbst auch ( selbst und ständig ), ist halt nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Vielleicht dann im nächsten Jahr, falls nochmals eine Reise ansteht ;-).

Am 12.06 muß ich leider auch arbeiten. Vielleicht können wir ja zwischendurch noch einen Termin machen, per P.N. . Würde mich freuen.

Gruß T69


----------



## FRKing (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch im rennen. Ich werde starten und es etwas langsamer angehen lassen.


----------



## rigger (14. Mai 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde es auch echt sch.... . Aber Du kennst es ja selbst auch ( selbst und ständig ), ist halt nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Vielleicht dann im nächsten Jahr, falls nochmals eine Reise ansteht ;-).
> 
> Am 12.06 muß ich leider auch arbeiten. Vielleicht können wir ja zwischendurch noch einen Termin machen, per P.N. . Würde mich freuen.
> 
> Gruß T69





Meld dich einfach wenn du mal am We zeit hast.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. Mai 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Meld dich einfach wenn du mal am We zeit hast.



Jau, mach ich. Gruß T69


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Mai 2011)

schade t69,echt schade.
wir hätten dich gern dabei gehabt.
aber dein platz ist ja nicht weg.
vielleicht findet sich unter den 6,8 millionen arbeitslosen noch ein ersatz.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (15. Mai 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schade t69,echt schade.
> wir hätten dich gern dabei gehabt.
> aber dein platz ist ja nicht weg.
> vielleicht findet sich unter den 6,8 millionen arbeitslosen noch ein ersatz.



Ja, finde ich auch. Bin auch sehr enttäuscht, aber deshalb die Scheidung einreichen, obwohl  ! Vielleich macht Ihr ja im nächsten Jahr wieder eine Tour, schaun mer mal.
Gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (15. Mai 2011)

Hier mal unser PDS Mobil!


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2011)

ich war ja grad in utah und nevada und und und
und locke denny auch
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13619/h?utm_source=embedded_video&utm_content=13619


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Mai 2011)

nobles teil rigger,einen geschlossenen hänger haben wir evtl. auch schon.
dann kann es doch eigentlich los gehen.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2011)

gesehen?
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13625/h


----------



## M.N. (16. Mai 2011)

Zum Mini DH an den Filthy Trails.

Um 10 Uhr haben wir uns (FRKing u. ich) zum Rennen eingeschrieben, daraufhin folgten 2 Trainingsläufe wo wir gleich gut schnell waren und uns auf den ersten Rennlauf freuten. Im 1sten Lauf brachte ich eine Zeit von 0,46 Sek. ins Ziel, im oberen Teil hatte ich einen Fehler der Zeit kostete. Dann war der FRKing am Start der mit 43 Sek. gleich eine Ansage machte. Der Ergeiz war da und alles war bei mir auf den 2ten Rennlauf gerichtet. In einem guten Lauf standen dann 42 sek. auf der Uhr. Jetzt war der FRKing noch einmal drann... fehlerfreier Lauf und eine Zeit von 40 sek.
Was diese Zeiten wert waren (Plätze nur im ersten Lauf) FRKing unter den Top 30, ich in den Top 40. Wir warten auf die Ergebnisse des 2ten Lauf, es wird wohl mit 40 sek. Top 20, und mit 42 sek. Top 30. wir werden sehen. Beste Zeit war gestern 36 sek. Dass Fahrerfeld war richtig gut besetzt, BE u. NE 4X die den Sieg unter sich ausgemacht haben. 85 Starter waren insgesamt gemeldet!

Wir freuen uns auf das nächste DH Rennen, wann u. wo steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Mai 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Hier mal unser PDS Mobil!


Hey Rigger, ich bring Dir noch schöne große Aufkleber mit, das Dach sollten wir vieleicht im Fahrgastraum auftrennen, so können wir besser im stehen Bier trinken.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Hey Rigger, ich bring Dir noch schöne große Aufkleber mit, das Dach sollten wir vieleicht im Fahrgastraum auftrennen, so können wir besser im stehen Bier trinken.



genau!
und oben ne panoramakuppel  draufsetzen,
damit ihr einen schönen rundumblick habt


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Mai 2011)

Jojo, Du malst immer so schöne Blumen, könntest Du nicht auch das PDS Mobil etwas blumiger gestalten? Würde auch zu Rigger passen, der pflügt ja auch immer sehr viele Blümchen.


----------



## rigger (16. Mai 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Zum Mini DH an den Filthy Trails.
> 
> Um 10 Uhr haben wir uns (FRKing u. ich) zum Rennen eingeschrieben, daraufhin folgten 2 Trainingsläufe wo wir gleich gut schnell waren und uns auf den ersten Rennlauf freuten. Im 1sten Lauf brachte ich eine Zeit von 0,46 Sek. ins Ziel, im oberen Teil hatte ich einen Fehler der Zeit kostete. Dann war der FRKing am Start der mit 43 Sek. gleich eine Ansage machte. Der Ergeiz war da und alles war bei mir auf den 2ten Rennlauf gerichtet. In einem guten Lauf standen dann 42 sek. auf der Uhr. Jetzt war der FRKing noch einmal drann... fehlerfreier Lauf und eine Zeit von 40 sek.
> Was diese Zeiten wert waren (Plätze nur im ersten Lauf) FRKing unter den Top 30, ich in den Top 40. Wir warten auf die Ergebnisse des 2ten Lauf, es wird wohl mit 40 sek. Top 20, und mit 42 sek. Top 30. wir werden sehen. Beste Zeit war gestern 36 sek. Dass Fahrerfeld war richtig gut besetzt, BE u. NE 4X die den Sieg unter sich ausgemacht haben. 85 Starter waren insgesamt gemeldet!
> ...



Ja super Jungs, weiter so!


@Chris
Ne den Bulli lassen wir schön so, da kommt noch firmenwerbung von mir druff!! 

Fürs Bier trinken haben wir doch werners WohnMobil oder? Der kommt doch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Mai 2011)

bei der Firmenwerbung läst Du Jojo einfach freie Hand, der macht das schon. 

Werner kommt vermutlich nicht mit.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Mai 2011)

glückwunsch ihr beiden , hammer ergebnisse.
der teuto x ist eben eine gute schule.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Mai 2011)

wie wäre es mit blumenkästen am teamcar?
zb. mit spargel,gras und mohnrüben bepflanzt?
das wäre nicht nur schön sondern auch praktisch.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Mai 2011)

du meinst mit "rauchwarenkästen" am auto  und was sagst du dem grenzer in der schweiz???? stiefmütterchen


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2011)

das mit den blumenkästen ist super!
das bringt mich auf eine idee!

rigger
bring das ding mal vorbei
da lässt sich echt was draus machen
meine flex ist aber in den nächsten zwei wochen ausgeliehen,
kannst du eine mitbringen?

wieviel bodenfrieheit bringt der wagen derzeit mit?
und wie hoch ist das zulässige gesamtgewicht
ich bin befreundet mit einem superfahrzeugbauer,
hab grad mit dem gepsorchen.
der bräuchte den wagen auch nur zwei tage


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Mai 2011)

man rigger hast du ein glück das du uns hast.
wohl möglich wärst du sonst 3 jahre mit einem bulli ohne gesicht gefahren.
werbeeffekt bei null.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRKing (16. Mai 2011)




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Mai 2011)

schöner video,den fr king habe ich gesehen,ist der m.n. auch drauf?
hat sich erledigt,habe ihn gefunden.


----------



## M.N. (16. Mai 2011)

@FRKing, was haben wir wieder für ein Pech, genau den einen Lauf wo es so super geregnet hat, und du das Road Gap umfahren bist ist drauf auf dem Vid, und ich könnte mir auch eine schönere Stelle vorstellen auf der ich zu sehen bin. shit happens...


----------



## M.N. (16. Mai 2011)

Wer bei dem Wetter zu Hause sitzt sollte sich diese Seite mal anschauen http://knollybikes.com nicht nur wegen der wirklich guten Bikes sondern auch die Photo u. Medien Gallary schaut richtig gut aus.

Nur z.b. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5214356"]Rilor Wilderness on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## M.N. (16. Mai 2011)

... sorry, aber der 2te Part verpflichtet auch gesehen zu werden: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8611097"]Rilor Wilderness pt2 Mineshaft Trail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## M.N. (16. Mai 2011)

jetzt ist aber gut, sonst werde ich dem Jojo gefährlich... 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/9763973"]Coastal Crew Ep.3 - Dunes & Loam on Vimeo[/ame]

ABER es lohnt sich einfach!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Mai 2011)

wieso sieht das bei den leute immer so leicht und locker aus


----------



## enduro pro (16. Mai 2011)

jojo du alter urlauber...willst du nicht mal wieder auf's land kommen und mit den teuto radlern ne runde drehen


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> jetzt ist aber gut, sonst werde ich dem Jojo gefährlich...
> 
> Coastal Crew Ep.3 - Dunes & Loam on Vimeo
> 
> ABER es lohnt sich einfach!



na auf die steilvorlage gehe ich doch gerne ein...


die filme, die ich gerne gucke,
packe ich doch auf meine profilseite.
hier kommen nur noch die für´s allgemeinwohl hin
na ja
vielleicht meine eigenen noch
ein paar wenigstens - ihr sollt doch nicht vergessen wie ich ausseh


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo du alter urlauber...willst du nicht mal wieder auf's land kommen und mit den teuto radlern ne runde drehen



upps
das hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen
ich würde ja gerne

aber
weißt du wie lange ein dämpfer braucht,
um einmal um den erdball zu fliegen??

ich weiß es jetzt.
angeblich kriege ich den angeblich diese woche 
angeblich zurück
eigentlich wär das mal wieder ganz schön auf meinem rad zu sitzen und 
mit euch rumzugurken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Mai 2011)

suche männer/frauen/fb`s mit tagesfreizeit,keine finanziellen interessen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11765


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. Mai 2011)

Unter vorbehalt bin ich am Samstag dabei. Das wird mein einziger freier Tag in den nächsten zwei Wochen, wenn ich fit genug bin fahr ich mit.

Ich würd in der Zeit von Sonntag 29.05 - Donnerstag 02.06 gerne mal nach Belgien fahren und den Park dort kennen lernen. Findet sich da noch jemand der Lust hat?


----------



## M.N. (17. Mai 2011)

Suche für Sa. noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Winterberg. Wer hat denn noch Platz im PKW? ... irgendwie muss der Zivi noch mit hin. 

@Enduro, gelesen und ist notiert!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Mai 2011)

Melvin kann dich mitnehmen!!! Kannste nach MS kommen??


----------



## M.N. (17. Mai 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Melvin kann dich mitnehmen!!! Kannste nach MS kommen??


 

Auf jeden Fall, wenn der Papa Joe aus Emsdetten nicht fährt (bzw. mich nicht mitnehmen kann) komme ich nach Münster! Reicht es dir wenn ich dir heute Abend zusage? Besten Dank!


----------



## enduro pro (17. Mai 2011)

hey M.N. wann biste denn am donnerstag vom einkaufen zurück 

muß ja noch verbaut werden das zeug


----------



## M.N. (17. Mai 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey M.N. wann biste denn am donnerstag vom einkaufen zurück
> 
> muß ja noch verbaut werden das zeug


 

16.30 Uhr bin ich wieder in Emsdetten, schau aber das die Teile bei Go Cycle verfügbar sind! (Ab Lager ist nicht immer Ab Lager)!


----------



## M.N. (17. Mai 2011)

Sollte jemand für PDS noch den passenden Rucksack suchen, ich habe noch ein Ergon BD 2 in Schwarz. Am Rucksack ist nichts dran (XL d.h. ca. 20 Liter u. für alle über 1.80 m) 40 Euro. NP 120 Euro


----------



## enduro pro (17. Mai 2011)

das zeug ist da  muß am donnerstag erst noch biken gehen...zur not am samstag mitbringen  vielleicht komme ich aber noch am do vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (17. Mai 2011)

Ich stelle für So. den 22.05. ein Termin ein, Tannen DH mit Zeitmessung. Wer brennt die schnellste Zeit in den Track?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11771


----------



## FRKing (17. Mai 2011)

http://minidownhillcup.nl/race/canadian-dirt/result/ hier ist die ergebnis liste vom mini downhill cup.. M.N. mit einer Zeit von 0:42.875 ist auf den 35 Platz gekommen und ich mit einer Zeit von 0:40.688 hab es auf den 17 Platz geschafft.


----------



## Downhiller909 (17. Mai 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der felix ist aber auch noch viel zu jung für ein oparator.


 hallo was sol das den heißen ja 


übrigens hab ich nur gesagt das ich immoment noch nicht zufrieden bin
hab jetzt ne weichere feder rein gepackt und läuft jetz schon viel besser


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2011)

ihr habt es echt drauf,sogar den lokalmatador  eric met de groete bommels habt ihr weit hinter euch gelassen.
hammer


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2011)

Downhiller909 schrieb:


> hallo was sol das den heißen ja




das soll heißen das für dich eher ein operator in frage kommt,für das leicht auf den reiferen fahrer zugeschnittene oparator hast du noch zeit.
geringere aufstiegshöhe und orthopädische sattelstütze sind noch kein thema für dich.
oder?


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2011)

hi felix!


hätt ich gewußt, dass du hier mitliest,
hätte ich mir ne andere ausrede einfallen lassen.
so´n operator is einfach zu groß und zu schwer für mich
krieg ich ja gar nicht bewegt.

bis bald mal wieder


oparator
der is gut
aber auch nix für mich
ich muss da drin liegen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchlunzZz (17. Mai 2011)

huhu nachbars,

kennt ihr jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der ein enduro größe S oder M verkaufen will?!?!?!
Fahre mom. ein HT und das ist mir definitiv zu hart am popo 
außerdem komme ich den berg teilweise nicht so runter wie ich es gerne hätte 

über antworten oder PN´s freu ick mir


----------



## diddie40 (17. Mai 2011)

m.n. Zeitmessung am Tannen DH habe ich auch schon öfters drüber nach gedacht. Leider kann ich am 22.5. nicht, werde aber sobald eure Zeiten vorliegen, auch mal messen.
Schon irgendwelche Pläne für den 28.5? Da könnte ich mal wieder dabei sein.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Mai 2011)

na jojo, kannst du nicht schlafen


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2011)

ich hätte beinahe meinen rhythmus gefunden,
aber dann
dann hab ich spass gekriegt, meien 150 gb bilder und filmmaterial 
zu bearbeiten und das heißt
nachtschicht!
eine nacht nacht 
der anderen 
nacht
oh backe
ich seh ein bißchen verquollen aus
glaube ich


und zwischendurch guck ich mal hier rein,
wenn der rechner gerade wieder rechnet


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2011)

oh mann
10 nach 11
und der rechner rechnet und rechnet 
und ist erst wieder innnerhalben stunde fertig
ich auch
aber jetzt schon


----------



## enduro pro (17. Mai 2011)

nicht schlecht...wir sind ja auch gespannt was du noch so alles mitgebracht hast vom großen ausflug in die weite welt... 

wollte grad dem schlunzzz was gutes tun und hab ihm mein enduro angeboten, doch er will nicht  gutes rad...


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2011)

ach
die filme sind doch alle mehr so privates zeuch
aber die musike drauf find ich klasse


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2011)

für pitch-patsch
hab ich noch was:
http://www.dirtmasters-festival.de/festival/33/enduro_anmeldung

3 frauen bislang angemeldet!
und bei den männern:
was rang und namen hat

(7 minuten noch rendern
dann darf ich endlich ins bett)


----------



## SchlunzZz (17. Mai 2011)

hm 2 doofe ein gedanke 
der jojo will mir auch was gutes tun


----------



## jojo2 (18. Mai 2011)

ich bin gefragt worden, was mein rad wiegt...
weiss das einer von euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (18. Mai 2011)

Hir erst einmal Hut ab von mir zum 17 Platz, wenn du dran bleibst, und noch am Bike was veränderst kann das noch einiges geben. Das nächste Rennen kommt bestimmt wo wir an den Start gehen.


----------



## M.N. (18. Mai 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich bin gefragt worden, was mein rad wiegt...
> weiss das einer von euch?


 

Wenn alles Original ist, schau mal auf der website vom Rose Versand, ansonsten nachwiegen... ca. 13,7 kg (bei Rahmengröße M)


----------



## jojo2 (18. Mai 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> ansonsten nachwiegen... ca. 13,7 kg (bei Rahmengröße M)




nachwiegen??

das habe ich bei meinem ersten kind damals gemacht
das war das einzige mal, 
dass ich außerhalb der küche was nachgewogen habe.



auf ideen kommen die leute...

13,7 kg?
das ist aber schwer, ne?


----------



## M.N. (18. Mai 2011)

@ jojo, eine andere Möglichkeit ist alle Teile die am Rad verbaut sind auf den Herstellerseiten zu ermitteln, und diese dann zusammen addieren! Da ist wiegen einfacher! Und nicht vergessen, du wolltest erfahren wie schwer dein Rad ist! 
13,7 kg ist im vergleich zu einer Carbon CC Peitsche sehr schwer....


----------



## enduro pro (18. Mai 2011)

13,7 kg....man, man, man... da wäre ich doch froh drüber...

bei meinem bleibt die waage bei 16 kg stehen


----------



## M.N. (18. Mai 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> 13,7 kg....man, man, man... da wäre ich doch froh drüber...
> 
> bei meinem bleibt die waage bei 16 kg stehen


 

Ich will dir nichts über Technik erklären, ABER du hast einen Freerider, der ist für den harten Einsatz gebaut... Am Sa. hast du ja die Möglichkeit das Bike mal so richtig den Track runter zu brennen.

Das Wetter soll sich am Sa. auch halten, ohne Regen mit etwas Sonne.


----------



## enduro pro (18. Mai 2011)

war auch nur ein spaß  ich weiß wohl wo das gewicht an meinem bike sitzt..

federelemente, rahmen, laufräder, reifen....da könnte man locker 2kg einsparen, aber nur zu lasten der performance und das will ja keiner


----------



## rigger (18. Mai 2011)

an 16 is meins auch knapp dran...


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Mai 2011)

man merkt es gleich,daß gute wetter ging,die entzugserscheinungen kamen.
aus lauter langeweile werden bikes gewogen,haltet durch,am we. ist alles wieder gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Mai 2011)

war heut in Willingen, wollt eigentlich locker biken. Aber dann kam Richard der alte Sklaventreiber und heizte uns ein. Sogar Bobby Root fand ihn viel zu schnell für so einen alten Sack.


----------



## T:)B (18. Mai 2011)

ja mal zusammen mit Bobby Root den Downhill zufahren und von ihm ne nachhilfe-stunde in sachen Linie aufm Dh zu kriegen war echt mal geil


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Mai 2011)

Drei alte Säcke!


----------



## jojo2 (18. Mai 2011)

300 jahre friedlich vereint
schön
bin am wochende auch in willingen
falls, ja falls 
(gesungen, nicht gesprochen, 
man wird schon komisch, wenn man auf sein rad mehr wartet als fährt)
also: falls der dämpfer noch mal zu mir kommt
(mit eindringlicher stimme gesprochen)
sonst versuche ich das rad zu verkaufen

heißt das egientlich: wiege dich! 
oder 
trau dich!

?


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Mai 2011)

da könntes Du dann gleich bei B. beschwerde einlegen, der dürfte ja einen direkten Draht nach Rose haben.
Mach doch ein Fahrtraining mit, er ist noch 5 Wochen da als Bikelehrer. Immer von Freitag bis Donnerstag finden die Kurse statt.


----------



## jojo2 (18. Mai 2011)

tja
das ding is:
 ist gar nicht zu rose gegangen, 
sondern irgendwie falsch auf den weg gebracht und bei fox aufgetaucht...
so wie das bei meinem jimbo immer läuft
vermute ich: foy in usa...

fahrtechnik bei bobby
hatte ich schon mal
macht spass und der kann auch schön gitarre spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (18. Mai 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich bin gefragt worden, was mein rad wiegt...
> weiss das einer von euch?



Mein Röschen wiegt, in Gr. L, mit der KS 900i : 15,8 Kg. Gruß T69


----------



## jojo2 (18. Mai 2011)

15,8kg!
heftig!
kann man das überhaupt noch fahren
ich mein: kann ich damit überhaupt noch fahren??
ist mein rad etwa auch so schwer??
danke für deine recherchen


tb
wir beide sollten unser rad mal gemeinsam wiegen
in warendorf am bahnhof gab es so eine lkw-waage - die müsste eigentlich reichen


----------



## diddie40 (19. Mai 2011)

wie kommst du als emsländer auf warendorf? da habe ich mal gewohnt, egal
wer von euch schlauen jungs rechnet mal aus, : 1kg mehr bei 10% Steigung = x Watt mehr leistung bei gleicher geschwindigkeit. und bei 20% ? wer dann noch das biologische alter mit einrechnet, also wie ist das mit 20 oder 50 Jahren, bekommt von mir ein weizen
bis dann


----------



## diddie40 (19. Mai 2011)

und das ganze geteilt durch den spaßfaktor bei 10, 20, 30% bergab


----------



## jojo2 (19. Mai 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> also wie ist das mit 20 oder 50 Jahren, bekommt von mir ein weizen
> bis dann



bei 20 jahren: 45,8
und 
bei 50 jahren
100
prozent

waf? schule / mathe leistungkurs


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Mai 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Drei alte Säcke!



Der Bobby sieht aus als könnte er aufrecht stehend unter seinem Lenker durchlaufen! Ist der tatsächlich so klein. Oder seid ihr so groß??


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Mai 2011)

er ist nicht der Größte, aber ich hab noch nie jemanden so den DH überfliegen sehen wie gestern. Das muss man wirklich einmal gesehen haben, komplett eine andere Dimension.


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Mai 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb
> wir beide sollten unser rad mal gemeinsam wiegen
> in warendorf am bahnhof gab es so eine lkw-waage - die müsste eigentlich reichen




wir brauchen nicht extra nach warendorf jojo,ich habe eine waage besorgt.
ein freund von mir sagte das er mir eine wasserwaage leihen könnte,die ist ungefähr 1m lang und würde in einen camelbak passen.
ich mache einen termin öffentlich an dem nicht nur gefahren wird sondern auch jeder teilnehmer die möglichkeit hat sein bike zu wiegen.
geil wa????
brauchen nur noch einen der weiß wie so ein ding funktioniert.
ich hätte mir sogar eine goldwaage leihen können aber mir sagte jemand das man da nicht alles drauflegen soll.


----------



## rigger (19. Mai 2011)

Ich bring zum nächsten treff mal meine Waaage mit, dann können wir alle mal unser bike dranhängen und wiegen. 

Und mit der Formel Gewicht x Gewicht / Federweg wird der Sieger ermittelt.
Oder ging die Formel anders? Egal!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habe eine viiiiiel bessere und genauere Methode! Ihr schickt mir alle eure Bikes zu! Wenn ich sie dann bekommen habe gucke ich auf den Versandaufkleber was für ein Gewicht bei der Post ermittelt wurde. Ich würde euch sogar anrufen und das Gewicht mitteilen!!

Aber zurückhaben wollt ihr den Schrott sicher nicht oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (19. Mai 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ihr schickt mir alle eure Bikes zu! Wenn ich sie dann bekommen habe gucke ich auf den Versandaufkleber was für ein Gewicht bei der Post ermittelt wurde.



das ist eine super idee
ich schick dir mein rad die tage


----------



## jojo2 (19. Mai 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ihr schickt mir alle eure Bikes zu! Wenn ich sie dann bekommen habe gucke ich auf den Versandaufkleber was für ein Gewicht bei der Post ermittelt wurde.



ich bin ja dumm
das ist ja dann noch das verpackungsgewicht dabei
ich nehm doch die variante mit tbs waage
(die is echt super: eine ambulante waage - klasse!)





meine übellaunigkeit geht trotz aller albernheiten nicht weg
ich will meinen dämpfer zurück und zwar sofort

diddie
wenn ich mir einen dämpfer von dir ausleieh, bräuchte ich doch auch noch die aufhängung - oder???
käse


----------



## rigger (19. Mai 2011)

wie sind denn die maße vom dämpfer und wie breit sind die buchsen?


----------



## diddie40 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich nehme mal an, dass du einen Fox-Dämpfer hast, dann ist es egal welchen anderen Fox Dämpfer du nimmst, die Buchsen passen. Müsstest mir nur mal mitteilen, welche Einbaulänge dein Dämpfer hat. ( 190mm / 200mm oder 216 mm ) In 200mm habe ich noch einen Fox Vanilla mit Titanfeder ( wobei die Feder vielleicht zu hart für dein Fliegengewicht ist ), in 216mm habe ich noch einen Fox Float R High Volume Air...

Wer wollte eigentlich wissen, wie schwer, (leicht) dein bike ist, es scheint ja kein anderes Thema mehr zu geben.

Wenn schon wiegen, dann das Gesamtgewicht ( bike + biker nach 3 Weizen und 4 Würstchen) geteilt durch die Beinlänge (Hebelgesetz)


----------



## jojo2 (20. Mai 2011)

stimmt fox dämpfer
einbaulänge kann ich grad nicht nachmessen,
weil das rad in der zweiradmechanikerwerkstatt meines vertrauens in lingen liegt.
ich werd mir an diesem wochenende in willingen ein rad leihen,
dann kann meins noch ein bißchen vor sich hinstauben.

das gewicht will der potentielle käufer ds jimbos wissen
udn da ich mich mit so was ja nicht so beschäftige,
habe ich in die runde gefragt
und bei fragen gibt´s hier ein echo
und das ist toll

ansonsten:
alles kagge
dein jojo


----------



## rigger (20. Mai 2011)

@jojo bist du am so auch in Willingen, hätte bock auch nach willingen zu fahren?

Bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob das klappt.


----------



## jojo2 (20. Mai 2011)

bis jetzt ist der samstag dafür vorgesehen
ich mach extra früh feierabend.
wir wollen uns aber alle weitere möglichkeiten offen halten...


----------



## M.N. (20. Mai 2011)

Noch ein Vid. vom Mini DH in Be. Man sieht den Torben wie er über den kompletten Table nach dem Roadgap fliegt, mich leider nur wie ich auf das Roadgap draufhalte... 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/197379/


----------



## rigger (20. Mai 2011)

Ich hab nur am So zeit, muss mal schauen wieviele Plätze ich hab mit bikes drin, mehr später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (20. Mai 2011)

Also mit Sonntag geht klar, ich fahr nach willingen, MN wollte evtl mit. Wenn wir VR und HR ausbauen bekomme ich 5 bikes und 5 Leute ins auto.

Hat noch einer Bock, Ich fahr über MS, ibbenbüren ist mir eigentlich ein zu großer umweg, ließe sich aber vielleicht einrichten...


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Mai 2011)

Sind Sonntag alle im Park oder hat jemand Lust auf eine langweilige Altherrenrunde im Teuto?


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Mai 2011)

altherren ist gut,bin dabei.11 uhr?


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Mai 2011)

10:00 wär mir lieber, oder 10:30 als Kompromiss? 
Bocketal oder Dörenther Klippen?


----------



## rigger (20. Mai 2011)

Hab mich umentschieden, werde sonntag die altherrenrunde mitfahren, kommt meinem konditionslevel entgegen und meine nachmittagsplanung ist etwas durcheinander geraten....... Sorry mn


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Mai 2011)

10:30 uhr für alle lahmen und blinden am dörenther berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Mai 2011)

Ein rigger im Teuto? 
Das ist ja fast wie der Yeti im Himalaya (schreibt man das so?).

Viele behaupten sie hätten ihn schon mal gesehen, 
aber viel halten ihn für ein Gerücht ...


----------



## rigger (21. Mai 2011)

Muss meine Durolux ja mal ausfahren, solang es kein tempobolzen wird...


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Mai 2011)

tempobolzen, wir doch nicht!!
Wir machen nur die ganz krassen, kranken Sachen.
Rentnerslalom auf dem Hermannsweg, Steigungen hochstrampeln, bergabschieben, Walker behindern wenn sie uns überholen wollen usw....

Also nur die harten Sachen!!


----------



## rigger (21. Mai 2011)

Jawoll!!


----------



## M.N. (21. Mai 2011)

Der FRKing u. ich sind morgen auch um 10.30 Uhr da, werden dann aber eher auf das DH fahrer schauen. Guter Tag in Winterberg mit super Leuten..!


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Mai 2011)

Hey wie wars in Winterberg?

Wir fahren morgen um 7 nach Braunlage.


----------



## Der Cherusker (22. Mai 2011)

Ja wie wahr es????!!!! Muß nicht so dolle gewesen sein wenn keiner was erzählt, Enduro wahrscheinlich eher contra als Pro, der bek....TB lag wahrscheinlich mehr wie er gefahren ist, dat is ja normal!!!! Nur der Herby der muß wohl richtig was losgetreten haben, den habe ich heute schon gesehen mit Stolz geschwollener Brust.Tau erzählt mal was!!!! Sonst war ich ja gestern umsonst neidisch wo ich little anne bearbeitet habe


----------



## Der Cherusker (22. Mai 2011)

Ach ja noch was habe so im Hinterkopf nächstes Wochenende Braunlage zu bearbeiten, Samstag Sonntag dachte ich mir 2Tage, währe natürlich super mit einen Mitstreiter. Also Bock haben sie alle aber das zählt ja nicht, also wer hat Zeit!!!! Also ich habe eine Woche Urlaub, irgendeinen Bikepark in der Woche, Ich wäre dabei!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Mai 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Hey wie wars in Winterberg?



ich weiß ja nich wie es in winterberg war,
willingen war ne reise wert.
wetter gut
leute gut

einer, der vor mir stürzte, meinte,
es sei zu trocken
okay das mach sein, aber die richtige standfeuchte
gibt´s wohl eher selten...
ich glaube ja eher, der war beim fahren etwas angespannt,
hät´ ihm ja gern geholfen,
aber noch einer, der neben der strecke schwebend
sich entspannt... 
ich glaub, dann hätte es noch ein paar unfälle gegeben.

beim näcshten sommertag in willingen habe ich jedenfalls wieder eine brille 
und einen mundschutz mit. die nahrungsaufnahme während der fahrt 
will ich nich. außerdem waren die meißten insekten blau,
die waren bestimmt giftig.


meine begleiterin meinte, die mtb´ler-szene sei schon eine gute:
leute alle so freundlich, anfänger würden unterstützt und nicht bedrängt
und was die verspannten poser anginge, 
da hätte sie einfach eine besondere stellung
als frau.
ich mach mir demnächst lange haarfransen an meinen fullface
oder pose einfach weiter.

bremswellen
so viele schimpfen immer über die bremswellen in willingen.
gestern bin ich da das erste mal mit 180 mm gefahren:
ich glaube, sich über die bremswellen zu beschweren, 
wenn man einen freerider oder einen downhiller fährt,
ist so wie sich über sram x9 wichtig machen: "sram x9? - voll kacke"

bin gestern ein big air gefahren,
jetzt weiß ich: eine totem braucht wartung - wohl jeden monat.
das rad war schön agil
hat kona auch so was? 

schlunzz und wer sonst noch:
mein jimbo steht schon bald zur verfügung


und hier noch schnell die alternative zu bremswellen
schön chillig (m.n. das hier ist für´s allgemeinwohl)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16200119"]Velodrome Augsburg10#3 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ricobra50 (22. Mai 2011)

Winterberg gestern war super! Nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt und mit der schlange am Lift konnte man auch Leben! Leute waren alle gut drauf und verletzt hat sich auch keiner! Hättest ruhig mitkommen können Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Mai 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Ja wie wahr es????!!!! Muß nicht so dolle gewesen sein wenn keiner was erzählt, Enduro wahrscheinlich eher contra als Pro, der bek....TB lag wahrscheinlich mehr wie er gefahren ist, dat is ja normal!!!! Nur der Herby der muß wohl richtig was losgetreten haben, den habe ich heute schon gesehen mit Stolz geschwollener Brust.Tau erzählt mal was!!!! Sonst war ich ja gestern umsonst neidisch wo ich little anne bearbeitet habe



da irrst du dich mal wieder süßer und das gleich dreimal in einem satz,respekt.
es war ganz dolle,der enduro war total pro und gestürzt bin ich auch nicht.
warst also nicht umsonst neidisch fb.

little anne bearbeitet?ich dachte die ist geplatzt und du wolltest dir die 2011er little anne de luxe kaufen.
das der herby seine protektorenjacke gar nicht  mehr auszieht macht mir etwas angst.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Mai 2011)

Gibt´s eigentlich Filme von euren Leistungen?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Mai 2011)

nee camera war leer


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Mai 2011)

Aber dann hätten doch neue Filme herein gepasst!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Mai 2011)

jo FB... so ein yeti fühlt sich in den bergen pudel wohl... und geht echt wie die "sau"... super war's...
 nu freu ich mich noch mehr auf frankreich 

pascal, schon mit markus wegen autofahrt nach wibe gesprochen


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Mai 2011)

Ricobra:
schade schade, wäre wirklich gerne dabei gewesen. Am liebsten in Willingen und Winterberg. Schön das Ihr schonmal für PDS trainiert habt.

Wir waren heut in Braunlage, bei top Wetter mit fast 25 Grad. Echt Schwein gehabt. Übrigens tingel ich ab Dienstag in der Gegend von Braunlage, bzw. Harz rum. Wer also Lust verspürt am Mittwoch in Braunlage oder Hahnenklee zu kommen, könnte sich mir anschließen.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Mai 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Wer also Lust verspürt am Mittwoch in Braunlage oder Hahnenklee zu kommen, könnte sich mir anschließen.



Das ist ja mal ein nettes Angebot!!
Macht ihr dann rudelkommen??


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Mai 2011)

wenn die antwort auf deine frage ja  heißt,kommst du dann mit?


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Mai 2011)

Ist für viele ja sehr verlockend, wie ich immer wieder höre besonders für Leute mit Insektenbeinen

Aber zur Frage: Nein ich möchte nicht in Braunlage oder Hahnenklee kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Mai 2011)

@ jojo
Du hast recht, auf so ein Niveau sollten wir hier eigentlich nicht eingehen!

Aber ich wollte nicht das sich irgendjemand ausgeschlossen fühlt, weil man auf seine Fragen oder Angebote nicht eingeht.

Ich will nicht Schuld sein, wenn da jemand Depressionen oder ähnliches bekommt!


----------



## M.N. (23. Mai 2011)

@FB, in der Woche bin ich dabei, der Do. geht bei mir nicht, sonst aber jeder Tag... Am Wochenende habe ich meine Abschluss Grillparty, da bin ich raus. Wenn du allerdings in der Woche in den Harz fährst, bitte melden. MfG


----------



## jojo2 (23. Mai 2011)

scotti
ich hab doch gar nichts gemacht.
war irgendwie noch ein bißchen früh,
aber jetzt könnte ich schreiben...



nachschlag:
oh scotti
hab grad nachricht von meinem unbewußten bekommen:
ich wollte aber! 
weiß noch nicht genau, was das bedeutet - kommt bestimmt noch.
fuerti!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Mai 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> @ jojo
> 
> 
> Ich will nicht Schuld sein, wenn da jemand Depressionen oder Ã¤hnliches bekommt!


bist du auch nicht,
wenn du doch was bestellen solltest dann bestell fÃ¼r mich bitte bremsbelÃ¤ge mit.
sollten sich alle depressionen bestellen nehme ich auch die,grÃ¶Ãe l mÃ¼Ãte reichen.
kommt jetzt auf die paar kohlen auch nicht mehr an.
apropo kohlen,hier noch ein betthupferl von mir.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1KiS4DrCUg&feature=youtube_gdata"]YouTube        - âªDie Knappen-das steigerliedâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2011)

Die Depression Größe L ist aus! Die habe ich als Bikepark-Abstinenzler dieses Jahr schon.

Bremsklötze gibt´s auch nicht mehr, die hat der Enduro nach seinem 1. Bikeparkbesuch schon alle, in einer Art Schockzustand, (er hat immer wieder was von PDS, ich muß bremsen, oh schei..., gebrabbelt)aufgekauft.

Ich könnte noch eine schöne kleine Depression in M anbieten. Die paßt auch in einen mittleren Rucksack. Für die kleine Depri unterwegs genau das Richtige!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (24. Mai 2011)

War Sonntag aber ne schöne kleine tour, sind dem Regen geschickt ausgewichen...

...auf der Almhütte 

Scotti hatte leider ja nur ein kurzes Gastspiel


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Die Depression Größe L ist aus! Die habe ich als Bikepark-Abstinenzler dieses Jahr schon.



sorry,
dass ich mich schon wieder ungefragt melde,
aber: ich hätte noch eine anzubieten:

depression gr xl 
(f33.2 könnte aber auch bald zu f.33.3 werden)

ohne rad ist das leben sinnlos
absolut sinnlos


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2011)

Hätte ich das gewußt, hätte ich mir die defekte Sattelstütze gar nicht zulegen müssen


----------



## enduro pro (24. Mai 2011)

heija, hat wer lust morgen abend ab 18.45 ne runde zu drehen????


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2011)

ich!!


----------



## enduro pro (24. Mai 2011)

und die sattelstütze?????


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2011)

Wird dank Pascal heute abend fit gemacht. Außerdem habe ich noch 2 alte.


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2011)

Oder willst Du nicht mit mir fahren


----------



## Totoxl (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,
habe lange nichts von mir hören lassen, wollte nur mal ein "hallo ich lebe noch loswerden". 

Unser Urlaub im Harz war leider durchwachsen. Für die die es Interessiert:
Montag: 10.30 Ankunft, starker Dauerregen, Zeltaufbau unterm Pavillon, ganzen Tag Regen. 

Dienstag: Regen, Wetter Aussicht gecheckt, Plan B Indoorgolf Thale, auf nach Thale ohne Bikes, Ankunft Thale Furz trocken und kein Bike dabei, schöne DH Strecke ohne Rad, Indoor Golf geschlossen 

Mittwoch Bomben Wetter und einen Spitzen Tag in Braunlage incl. Pech und Glück. Pech, Schaltauge einfach gebrochen   Glück, im Bikeshop gab es ein ähnliches welches ich mir passend feilen konnte. 

Donnerstag: trockenes Wetter und Hahnenklee unsicher gemacht, auch gut aber kein Vergleich zu Braunlage, abends heftiges Gewitter. erst  dann 

Freitag: Die nassen Klamotten zusammen gepackt und ab nach Hause 

Fazit: Im großen und ganzen ein guter Urlaub, die schlechten Tage durch Schwimmbad und Saunegänge auf dem Camping Platzt aufgewertet, ok ein paar Bierchen und Grillfleisch haben auch geholfen


----------



## enduro pro (24. Mai 2011)

doch, doch.... könne wir....komm doch einfach zu mir  kommt ja keiner mehr mit sonst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe lange nichts von mir hören lassen, wollte nur mal ein "hallo ich lebe noch loswerden".



aber auch hallo!
murphys gesetze gelten also auch im urlaub.
aber du hast auch ein paar gute stunden gehabt
ist doch nich schlecht

ich bin im juli für eine woche am geißkopf
nehme ich mir also am besten auch einen großen sonnenschirm mit.


für den regen... 

cu


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2011)

wann soll ich kommen??

ääähhhh 


ich meine natürlich: wann soll ich da sein?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2011)

oh man toto,nach dem harzcore hast du dir noch eine woche pds verdient.
sieben tage bei sonnenschein biken,kaltes bier trinken und heiße bunnys bespaßen.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Mai 2011)

hi scotti...

so um 18.45 wäre gut...

was macht den der FB...scheuchst du dein neues bike durch den harz??????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. Mai 2011)

ich komme in diesem Thread nicht mehr mit...alle plappern wirres zeug??????
brauche drei tage frei um die letzen 100 seite zu lesen!!!!!

Jemand morgen ab 1800 im Wald??


----------



## enduro pro (25. Mai 2011)

morgen???? nö, heute um 18.45


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Mai 2011)

Genau, heute ist auch schönes Wetter


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. Mai 2011)

kann aber nur morgen!!! ;-((((


----------



## jojo2 (25. Mai 2011)

ach 
ihr wisst ja gar nicht, wie gut ihr´s habt
fffffff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. Mai 2011)

ach jojo, du tust mir so leid   

du mußt mal wieder zu uns kommen und mit netten leuten ne runde drehen, dann kommst du auf andere gedanken und die welt sieht viel bunter aus 

morgen willst du fahren pascal???? wann denn????


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Mai 2011)

jojo,
warst du schon mal am geisskopf?
wenn nicht können wir dir (und allen anderen) sagen, dass es hier extrem genial ist!!
wir sind nämlich grad für ein paar Tage vor Ort!!!

grüße von den Ketten an alle!!!


PS ghostrider:
das vid von dir und pitcher aus willingen ist fertig, aber wenn ich das hier am campingplatz hochlade, ist für 8 std in bischofsmais das internet blockiert.....ich versuchs trotzdem heut nacht....


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Mai 2011)

war heut in Braunlage, hab einiege von Euch dort vermisst?! War auf jeden Fall klasse dort.


----------



## jojo2 (25. Mai 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jojo,
> warst du schon mal am geisskopf?
> wenn nicht können wir dir (und allen anderen) sagen, dass es hier extrem genial ist!!
> wir sind nämlich grad für ein paar Tage vor Ort!!!
> ...



danke für die grüße
ne war noch nie da
ist deswegen ein geburtstagsgeschenk
für mich!


wo hab ich nur meinen kopf??!!

viel spass weiterhin!


----------



## diddie40 (26. Mai 2011)

*JOJO DEIN Postfach ist VOLL*

wenn du eine Antwort auf deine pn haben möchtst, mußt du wohl ein paar Nachrichten löschen.


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Mai 2011)

ein vid für ghostrider und pitchER
das war ich ihnen noch schuldig

saisonstart in willingen 2011 auf dem flowtrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. Mai 2011)

diddie mein postfach war voll
ich musste wohl ein paar nachrichten löschen
hab mich nun zwischenzeitlich 
schweren herzens von ein paar (!) nachrichten getrennt

ich sammler ich
ich sollte vielelciht besser briefmarken als private nachrichten sammeln


----------



## enduro pro (26. Mai 2011)

was machen denn die beiden winterberger von gestern???? wunden lecken 


warscheinlich wieder mal alles "top secret" beim FB


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Mai 2011)

hier könnt Ihr schonmal das Wetter anhand der Webcams studieren.

http://www.lesgets.com/outils/webcams.html


----------



## rigger (26. Mai 2011)

Sieht ja schon mal gut aus!!


----------



## jojo2 (26. Mai 2011)

ha,
guter link von dir chrisxrossi.
wenn mich das fernweh während eures trips packt
werde ich über die webcams nach euch ausschau halten


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Mai 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> hier könnt Ihr schonmal das Wetter anhand der Webcams studieren.
> 
> http://www.lesgets.com/outils/webcams.html



Oh man, da ist ja gar nichts los! Ich glaube die Liftbetreiber streiken!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Mai 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Oh man, da ist ja gar nichts los! Ich glaube die Liftbetreiber streiken!



kann aber auch sein das der fb nicht nach winterberg sondern nach pds gefahren ist,sich deshalb auch nicht meldet und die liftjungs es haben gehen lassen.
wer will ihnen das auch verdenken? france desole!!!
hauptsache die bekommen bis zum 18. wieder neues personal.

gruß an die ketten zum ziegenkopp


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Mai 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gruß an die ketten zum ziegenkopp



mähäähää, angekommen!!

hammergeil die trails:
flowtrail: sehr sehr flowig aber leider noch etwas zu kurz
evil eye trail: super smoothy shores mit gaps, jumps, walls,...
you go first: ist zum glück gesperrt, so kommt man nicht auf dumme gedanken..ich hab sowas noch nie vorher gesehen...bin mal ein stück zu fuß drüber, über die hühnerleitern...KRANK!!
freeride: wurzelbehandlung aller erster güte!
dh: gibt es auch 300mm federweg!?


----------



## diddie40 (26. Mai 2011)

auf der dh strecke bin ich ja letztes jahr gestürzt, wünsche euch noch viel spaß.

ist morgen oder samstag irgendwas los? habe mal wieder Zeit, teuto, willingen, winterberg, warstein....jojomountains


----------



## rigger (26. Mai 2011)

Kannst auch gernae mal vorauskundschafter bei mir machen. 

Das wetter am we sieht ja nicht so prickelnd aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. Mai 2011)

ich will auch am we fahrrad fahren.
marc b hat im fahrtechnikthread ein passendes video 
für fahren bei nässe vorgestellt.
zur allgemeinen erbauung:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23684494"]661 Gravity Enduro at Ae Forest - Corner Carnage on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Mai 2011)

Suuuper, in PDS in den Steinfeldern besser nicht nach machen!!


----------



## enduro pro (27. Mai 2011)

hallo leut's...

aus gegebenem anlaß, in 4 wochen geht es los, noch mal ein paar organisatorische dinge...

für die "rigger bulli truppe": ich hab nen hänger organisiert, ne schön geschlossenen, abschließbaren, wasserdichten  dort paßt alles rein was mit räder, protektoren und sonstigen sachen zu tun hat... ich denke mal das ich ihn am donnerstag abend vor der abfahrt bei mir auf dem hof haben werde, sodas nach möglichkeit dann schon mal einiges an zeugs eingeladen werden kann... rigger, ich denke mal du kommst dann am freitag bei mir vorbei und wir hängen an und los geht...die leute die bei dir mitfahren sollten dann natürlich da sein...

rigger, du muß noch mal nen foto vom stromanschluß deines bullis machen, damit wir auch den richtigen stecker / adapter haben 
angedacht war ja die abfahrt am freitag abend, die genaue zeit sollte dann noch besprochen werden...

auch sollten wir klären wer was an werkzeug, standpumpe und so mitnimmt...einfach mal in die runde werfen wer was hat...

was soll noch an futter gekauft werden und wer organisiert das???? macht keinen sinn schon am ersten tag zeit mit einkaufen zu vergäuden denke ich mal...

an all die anderen, die mit anderen gruppen fahren...wenn ihr noch was mitgenommen haben wollt dann bitte melden...

wenn der bedarf nach einem treffen vorher besteht, *dann sollte schnell ein termin gefunden werden...* vielleicht bietet sich winterberg nächstes wochenende an, da ja viele zu shoppen und schauen hinfahren...

meinungen, anregungen, kritik???? dann jetzt....


----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2011)

Adapter hab ich für den Anhänger, Schloss bräuchten wir noch?

Ansonsten nehme ich mit, Montageständer (klappbar aber recht einfach, wenn jemand nen besseren hat können wir auch den mitnehmen), Innenlagerwerkzeug, Inbusset, Gabelschlüssel, Kettenpeitsche, Ersatzkettenschloss, Gabelöl, Lagerfett, Kombizange, Multitool, Flickzeug, Ersatzschläuche, Kralleneinschläger, Gummihammer, Hammer,Universalset mit Gummiringen, Magura Bremsen Kleinkram und Adapter inkl Entlüftungskit und sonst. Kleinkram der mir grad nicht einfällt.

Ersatzteile: Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Schläuche,Reifen für Nasses Wetter, Schalthebel, Ersatznabe VR 20mm, Ersatzlaufrad hinten, Schaltauge muss ich noch besorgen, Avid Juicy 5 VR/HR, Ersatzgustl zum Teiletausch 

Essen und Trinken: Fleisch und so sollten wir dort kaufen meinte Christian, bier auch. Chips und sonst. Knabbersachen sollten wir mitnehmen.

Laut Chris können wir Sa ab 14 Uhr ins Chalet und müssen am So drauf um 11 weg sein, also könnte man (IHR) vorher einkaufen währen die Fahrer (Thomas und ich) sich ne Mütze Schlaf genehmigen.

Das wärs so was mir auf die schnelle einfällt, am 5. kann ich nicht in Wibe sein, bin aber schon am 2. also Himmelfahrt dort. Auch könnte man ja aber auch noch am 12. bei mir besprechen.


----------



## enduro pro (27. Mai 2011)

was willst du mit soooooo viel werkzeug  

kralleneinschläger und so?????


----------



## enduro pro (27. Mai 2011)

o.k. 

da der rigger ne komplette werkstatt mitbringt werd ich mich aus der nötigste beschränken...

hab nen avid entlüftungsset incl. DOT5.1 mit und werkzeug um ne rock shox zu zerlegen, federwechsel und mission control werkzeug...

den rest hat ja der rigger dabei


----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2011)

Sooo vielist das nu auch nicht


----------



## enduro pro (27. Mai 2011)

was willst den mit ner ersatznabe, montageständer, innenlagerwerkzeug, 3x hammer, gummiringe... wir wollten doch fahren und nicht neue bikes aufbauen


----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2011)

Den meisten Krempel hab ich eh in meiner Werkzeugbox dabei. Was meinste denn was so alles kaputt gehen kann...

@Chris was ist denn bei dir so in PDS so kaputt gegangen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11732<---Termin um noch letzte sachen vorher beim Bierchen und Wurst zu belabern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Mai 2011)

Vieleicht sollten wir noch eine IG für PDS auf machen!?

Kaputt kann da alles gehen, aber Ersatzgabeln, Bremsen, Schaltwerke und Dämpfer sollte man immer in Reserve haben. Kleinigkeiten wie Schaltzüge und Bremsbeläge bekommt man vor Ort. Locktide nicht vergessen!

Achja, Essen mitnehmen ist Quatsch, schmeckt sowieso in Frankreich besser.


----------



## M.N. (27. Mai 2011)

Was meinst du was kaputt gehen kann...????


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Mai 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Was meinst du was kaputt gehen kann...????




Nicht bei Dir Melvin, Du fährst doch Kona


----------



## M.N. (27. Mai 2011)

Nein, nicht am Material! Am Körper... wär super wenn du mir das vorab sagen könntest, dann kann ich mich schon mal nach preiswerten Organen umschauen...


----------



## jojo2 (27. Mai 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Nicht bei Dir Melvin, Du fährst doch Kona



heißt das
kona hält was aus?

kann man so´n kona irgendwo kriegen?
kann nämlich morgen mittag mein jimbo aus lingen abholen
und wollt´ dann nach g-mhütte.


das wär echt voll super, 
wenn ich mein rad wenigstens morgen noch heile lassen könnte


----------



## diddie40 (27. Mai 2011)

jojo, du fährst morgen in gmh? wann und wo, hätte ich auch lust drauf, fühle mich zwar gerade etwas krank (erkältung), hoffe aber , dass es mir morgen wieder besser geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Mai 2011)

da bin ich einmal nicht zu Haus und schon kommt Ihr nach GMH. Viel Spaß


----------



## jojo2 (27. Mai 2011)

ich schätze, dass ich gegen halb drei da bin

tja
chrissi!
wat treibse dich auch immer in der weltgeschichte rum?!
samstags und sonntags gehört der papa


aufs rad


----------



## diddie40 (27. Mai 2011)

wo denn, am forsthaus?


----------



## jojo2 (27. Mai 2011)

jo
jo


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Mai 2011)

eigentlich hast Du da Recht, aber nun ja.

Trefft Euch doch in Holzhausen am Kloster, von da aus ist es ca. 1 Kilometer bis zu den schönen Trails am Hüggel. Haltet Euch Richtung Silbersee oder auf den Kammweg. Vom Kammweg gehen dann die DH Trails  los. Kann mann eigentlich nicht verpassen.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Mai 2011)

öhhh
kloster holzhausen?
und den rest finde ich?

oh schön bin über google maps grade neben holzhausen bei boppard gelandet
da is´n schöner park von amir kabbani mitgestaltet

ich such mal weiter, vielleicht finde ich noch mehr schönes


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Mai 2011)

Du färhst bei mir vorbei, dann nach 100 Metern auf der rechten Seite siehst Du das Kloster, ein riesen Ding. Mit dem Bike fährst Du dann links ums Kloster herum, dann direkt an der Bahn entlang und schon bist Du am Fuss des Hüggels. Von da aus direkt hoch und den Schildern folgen. Ganz einfach. Vergesst den Dörenberg.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Mai 2011)

hüggel
holzhausen
gefunden

macht das sinn diddie?
vielleicht hast du ja tatsächlich zeit,
dann bin ich pünktlich beim....

danke für die wegbeschreibung chrisxrossi
diddie
ich vergess den dörenberg


schon vergessen


----------



## diddie40 (27. Mai 2011)

als ich noch lange touren gefahren bin, war ich häufiger in der gegend zwischen iburg holzhausen und silbersee, habe immer nach schönen trails gesucht um eine ortsdurchfahrt von gmh und holzhausen zu vermeiden, fand es orientierungsmäßig immer etwas unübersichtlich, aber  kloster finden wir, an der bahn entlang sollte auch gehen, den schildern folgen..., was steht denn auf den schildern?


----------



## diddie40 (27. Mai 2011)

auf google maps sehe ich keine bahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Mai 2011)

auf den Schildern steht Silbersee, Kammweg usw. Solltet Ihr den Silbersee folgen, müsst Ihr bei Ankunft am Silbersee nur noch 200-300 Meter Bergauf fahren, dann seit Ihr auf dem Kammweg direkt bei den Starts zu den Dh´s. Vom Start habt Ihr die Auswahl von 5 DH´s. Vermutlich sind um die Zeit auch viele ander Bike da, die Euch zeigen können wo es lang geht.


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Mai 2011)

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CCMQ8gEwAA

das gestrichelte ist die Bahnlinie, ist aber nur eine Bimmelbahn


----------



## diddie40 (27. Mai 2011)

ok, danke,
jojo, 14:30 am kloster oder etwas später?


----------



## Zico (28. Mai 2011)

Hey,
wer hat bock auf teuto am Sonntag? Klippen 10!
Zico


----------



## jojo2 (28. Mai 2011)

diddie
ich mag´s gar nicht sagen
das wird wohl nix mit mir heute
ich bin vom bus überfahren worden,
oder einer meiner anderen alpträume ist heute nacht wahr geworden

ich bin wie durch die mangel gedreht, verprügelt, zerkaut und wieder ausgespuckt
vielleicht liegt´s aber auch nur an der impfung, die ich gestern bekommen habe
(ich fahr demnächst in ein fernes land und dafür musste ich mich impfen lassen)

vielleicht geht es ja nachher besser,
aber erst muss ich mal meine termine hinter mich bringen
i´m so sorry - echt

das hängende 
jojo


habt ihr gar nicht den termin gesehen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11022


----------



## diddie40 (28. Mai 2011)

hallo jojo, nicht so schlimm (für mich) fühle mich auch noch etwas krank.
den termin um 11:00 habe ich gesehen, ist mir aber zu früh, werde in laufe des tages ein wenig spazieren fahren.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Mai 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Adapter hab ich für den Anhänger, Schloss bräuchten wir noch?
> 
> Ansonsten nehme ich mit, Montageständer (klappbar aber recht einfach, wenn jemand nen besseren hat können wir auch den mitnehmen), Innenlagerwerkzeug, Inbusset, Gabelschlüssel, Kettenpeitsche, Ersatzkettenschloss, Gabelöl, Lagerfett, Kombizange, Multitool, Flickzeug, Ersatzschläuche, Kralleneinschläger, Gummihammer, Hammer,Universalset mit Gummiringen, Magura Bremsen Kleinkram und Adapter inkl Entlüftungskit und sonst. Kleinkram der mir grad nicht einfällt.
> 
> ...



du warst früher beim thw,,,,,,,oder?????? gib es ruhig zu ,du warst oder bist beim thw,,,,,richtig?


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Mai 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> Hey,
> wer hat bock auf teuto am Sonntag? Klippen 10!
> Zico



hey zico,
ich muß leider heute und morgen für pds trainieren,bier und was zu trinken dabei in hoher frequenz steht auf dem trainingsplan.
schade.


----------



## rigger (28. Mai 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> du warst früher beim thw,,,,,,,oder?????? gib es ruhig zu ,du warst oder bist beim thw,,,,,richtig?



Ne nie gewesen, nichmal Bund, Feuerwehr, Zivi und son zeug... 



> Ansonsten nehme ich mit, Montageständer (klappbar aber recht einfach, wenn jemand nen besseren hat können wir auch den mitnehmen), Innenlagerwerkzeug, Inbusset, Gabelschlüssel, Kettenpeitsche, Ersatzkettenschloss, Gabelöl, Lagerfett, Kombizange, Multitool, Flickzeug, Ersatzschläuche, Kralleneinschläger, Gummihammer, Hammer,Universalset mit Gummiringen, Magura Bremsen Kleinkram und Adapter inkl Entlüftungskit und sonst. Kleinkram der mir grad nicht einfällt.



Alles rote hab ich auch immer mit in meiner Werkzeugkiste dabei wenn ich losfahre plus kleinkram...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRKing (28. Mai 2011)

Ich habe noch ein schöne Video vom Warsteiner Bikepark gefunden.[ame="http://vimeo.com/24068609"]http://vimeo.com/24068609[/ame]


----------



## diddie40 (28. Mai 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Mai 2011)

jau,sehr fett


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag allerseits!

Mein Arm hat sich von Winterberg doch erstaunlich schnell wieder erholt. Und da ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe frag ich doch mal in die Runde: Hat wer Lust am Montag, Dienstag oder Donnerstag in nen Park zu fahren? Welcher ist mir recht egal, in Belgien war ich noch nie, aber auch Warstein, Willingen oder Winterberg sind mir recht.


----------



## jojo2 (30. Mai 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hallo jojo, nicht so schlimm (für mich) fühle mich auch noch etwas krank.
> den termin um 11:00 habe ich gesehen, ist mir aber zu früh, werde in laufe des tages ein wenig spazieren fahren.



ich hoffe, deine spazierfahrt war schön.
hab ich gestern abend zum tagesabschluß auch noch gemacht.
hach, radfahren kann so nett sein, wenn man ein rad hat.

aber es ging mir bereits am sonntagmorgen schon ein bißchen (!) besser
und da hab ich gedacht, für meine kleine nele reicht das.
sind wir also zum kloster in holzhausen.

bin dann mit meiner nele da gefahren, wovon christian gesprochen hatte - die meisten waren ja wohl schon ein paar mal da - klasse sache.
wir sind da nur zwei strecken, aber gleich zigfach, gefahren.
ich steh ja auf sowas angelegtes: schön schnell, schön kurvig, viele einfache sprünge -wunderbar smooth zu fahren.
ich fahr da auf jeden fall wieder hin. 
der christian hat´s gut: direkt vor der haustür.
(und ach: zwei wanderer wünschten uns "viel spass beim downhill" -
komsche gegend)


schlabberkette du liest gerade mit?
aber du bist doch noch unterwegs, oder etwas nicht mehr?
das wäre ja schade


----------



## diddie40 (30. Mai 2011)

Ja meine Spazierfahrt war auch schön. Bin von uns aus bis zum nassen Dreieck und zurück, habe ein paar schöne Abfahrten und Sprünge mit genommen, alles super.
Habe ein paar kleinere Änderungen getestet. Habe einen kürzeren (40mm) und flacheren (0°)Vorbau und einen Luftdämpfer montiert. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der breitere Lenker. Ist schon bestellt, dann ist das Radl erst mal fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (30. Mai 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schlabberkette du liest gerade mit?
> aber du bist doch noch unterwegs, oder etwas nicht mehr?
> das wäre ja schade



ketta hat urlaub und heut morgen wohl mitgelesen
ich hab leider keinen urlaub mehr
jaja schade!!



jojo2 schrieb:


> ich steh ja auf sowas angelegtes: schön schnell, schön kurvig, viele einfache sprünge -wunderbar smooth zu fahren.



ich sach nur: fahr nach stromberg 

@all
wie siehts denn bei euch mit den dirtmasters in winterberg aus
wer ist wann dort?
unser vorläufiger plan:
wir reisen Mittwoch abend oder Donnerstag früh an (wg. enduro race)
evtl. freitag und samstag in willingen selber fahren
sonntag den pros zugucken


----------



## enduro pro (30. Mai 2011)

hey kette....

ich komme am sonntag auch, mit scott-bussi und melvin, pascal...

hey TB, hab den spot an der sandkante fertig  werd am donnerstag mal die jungfernfahrt runter machen...


----------



## rigger (30. Mai 2011)

Ich bin leider nur Do in Wibe da ich bei uns ne Veranstaltung habe, wünsche allen viel spass in wibe.

Andre meld dich mal dann könnte man sich do in wibe vorm enduro start treffen...


----------



## jojo2 (30. Mai 2011)

wir (jojo, drei mädchen und ein junge) kommen
am freitag vormittag
bleiben bis sonntag
und fahren ab und an nach willingen zum selber fahren
stromberg:

hab ich mittlerweile auch auf meiner reiseroute anfang juli
wegen deines videos
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13857/h



nachschlag
200hm hoch?
schaff ich!


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Mai 2011)

hey nils, 
klar treffen wir uns, werde dir noch bescheid geben, wann wir dort sind!
...bring doch dein bike am donnerstag mit, denn...

Hinweis vom Bikepark: Wie jedes Jahr sind alle Strecken *bis auf den Continental Track* für die gesamte Festivaldauer vom 2. bis 5. Juni für die Bikeparkbesucher gesperrt. Wir müssen die Strecken für die Rennveranstaltungen frei halten. Der Contitrack ist Donnerstag, 2. Juni, in der Zeit von 14 bis ca. 15 Uhr gesperrt_ (wohl fürs endurorace, anm. von mir)_.Es gibt gesonderte Liftkarten zu kaufen, die für Kinder bis einschließlich 16 Jahre 5 Euro und Erwachsene 10 Euro kosten.


@enduro
na dann sind ja einige teuto-pros am sonntag beisammen
cool

@jojo
dann sehen wir uns
auf oder neben der strecke
..und nochmal zu stromberg...
erst 200hm hochkurbeln
danach flowflowflowflow und dauergrinsen bergab


----------



## rigger (30. Mai 2011)

Ja hab auch schon überlegt das bike mitzunehmen und den Conti zu fahren. 
Wollte schauen das ich um neun uhr da bin.


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Mai 2011)

ich werde ,mit anhang, auch am samstag und sonntag alles geben um die jungs und mädels in wibe richtig schnell zu machen.
den herby und den fb  bringe ich zur sicherheit auch mit.


----------



## Totoxl (31. Mai 2011)

Komme am Sonntag auch mit Familie nach WiBe...

Stromberg war die Tage ein Kumpel von mir und war echt begeistert, soll richtig Spaß machen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Mai 2011)

antidepressiva ohne rezept
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11828


----------



## rigger (31. Mai 2011)

Also wenn Do noch einer mit Nach Winterberg möchte, ich hab noch Platz im Bulli, ich nehm mein Rad mit um noch ein bisschen zu fahren.

Ghostrider wie siehts aus, MS liegt quasi auf dem Weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo leute mein vorschlag samstag -Willingen  ! ?


----------



## FRKing (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin von Freitag bis Sonntag acuh in Winterberg mit Bike und dieses mal ohne was zu Brechen. Man sieht sich bestimmt dann.


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Mai 2011)

bin soeben in Winterberg eingetrudelt. Einiege Racer sind schon da. Leider regnet es auch und ist echt ungemütlich, aber es wird ja besser. Ihr wisst ja, jeder der kommt, also herkommt, bekommt einen leckeren Cocktail.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juni 2011)

das nenne ich mal einen richtigen nagel im kopf.


http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1130568.html


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Juni 2011)

es gibt schon Verrückte.

übrigens findet ein Enduro Rennen satt, wenn wir in Les Gets sind.

http://en.lesgets.com/enduro-series-200.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juni 2011)

man das wird ein wochenende,30° und sonne,der chrisxrossi lädt zum cocktail ,letzte panikkäufe für pds erledigen und dann am steinfeld darüber diskutieren wer was falsch macht (und trotzdem viel schneller ist wie man selbst).


----------



## jojo2 (1. Juni 2011)

offtopic:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24409196"]Purple TaSte - Girlsfreeridecamp on Vimeo[/ame]
weitersagen
ihr wisst schon wem


----------



## rigger (1. Juni 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> bin soeben in Winterberg eingetrudelt. Einiege Racer sind schon da. Leider regnet es auch und ist echt ungemütlich, aber es wird ja besser. Ihr wisst ja, jeder der kommt, also herkommt, bekommt einen leckeren Cocktail.



Stell den Cocktail morgen schon mal kalt, schlage morgen mit Bike bei dir auf.


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Juni 2011)

ich fang dann schon mal an zu mixen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juni 2011)

dann seht mal zu das ihr den schlaberkette möglichst schnell ins ziel bekommt und wünscht ihm von mir bitte das nötige glück.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juni 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> weitersagen
> ihr wisst schon wem


mache ich jojo,vermute mal das ich den fb morgen sehe.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (2. Juni 2011)

http://share.abvio.com/aca0/5bdf/4c69/0b23/Cyclemeter-Cycle-20110602-1011.kml


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juni 2011)

ist nicht mehr viel los hier,ein gutes zeichen,sind bestimmt alle unterwegs um ihr bikefieber zu kurieren.


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juni 2011)

ich könnte ja immer,
aber ich sollte nicht 

schon was von den ketten gehört?
hat schlabberkette brian lopez, klausmann und jauch auf die plätze verwiesen?


----------



## rigger (2. Juni 2011)

Andre hat sich auf Stage 3 die Gopro in die Rippe gerammt ist aber Tapfer weitergefahren. 
Haben ihn zufällig auf der letzten Stage, dem Singletrail, fahren sehen und angefeuert als er neben dem 1. Steinfeld am DH vorbeifuhr wo wir uns die rookies angesehen haben, Julian haben wir auch noch am großen Steinfeld getroffen.

Achja Maxxis DH Schlappen bei Bikeunit fürn zwanni! 

FiveTen hab ich mir auch noch gekauft.

Ach ja der Cocktail bei Christian war auch lecker und wir sind morgends noch ein paar mal den Conti gefahren.

Schöner Tag, gerne wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. Juni 2011)

bist wieder zuhause...
ahh 
arbeiten - okay
hast ja wohl einen schönen sonnentag erwischt
vielleicht kann ich morgen ähnliches berichten,
wenn ich zugang zum netz kriege
cu


----------



## rigger (2. Juni 2011)

Schlabberkette ist 105er geworden, auf dem Conti war er schneller als der Klausmann.  

Viel Spass an alle die noch hinfahren.


----------



## diddie40 (2. Juni 2011)

hat jemand, von den zu hause gebliebenen, lust morgen nachmittag oder abend im teuto zu biken?


----------



## rigger (3. Juni 2011)

Hier mal Schlabberkette kurz vorm start des Enduro Rennens.


----------



## FRKing (3. Juni 2011)

Ich sitz auch jetzt auch im Auto auf dem Weg nach Winterberg. Man sieht sich morgen.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Hier mal Schlabberkette kurz vorm start des Enduro Rennens.



Na sieh mal an, ich hab ihn auf den 1. Blick gleich nicht erkannt
Liegt wohl an den Kütteln in der Büx


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juni 2011)

was soll ich morgen nur anziehen ??????????
welche farbe ist trendy??????mit welcher blamiert man sich weil es der hype vom letztem jahr war??????????trägt man noch basecap?????oder kopftuch???ist wohl möglich beides out und alles dreht sich fremdschämend um??????
wenn ich einen verkäufer etwas fragen möchte ,sagt man dann noch "entschuldigen sie bitte ich habe eine frage" oder sagt man "ey junge "mit stark holländischem dialekt"?????????? antwortet er dann mit "na du lastkraftwagenfahrer,möt möt"??
man wird das morgen wieder spannend.


----------



## Totoxl (5. Juni 2011)

Die lingener machen sich auf den weg. Bis gleich.


----------



## rigger (5. Juni 2011)

Bei dem regen war es in Wibe bestimmt spannend, oder? 

Hier hat es ab vier hunde und Katzen geregnet..


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juni 2011)

ach nee wat schön,ach wat war dat wieder nett.
sogar der fb hatte einen leichten anflug von guter laune.
viele viele leute(wo war jojo?) die man wahrscheinlich nur bei den dirtmasters  zusammen trifft.
weiß jemand wo es die ergebnisse gibt?
rookie und enduro habe ich gefunden,den rest nicht.
nochmal besten dank an den chrisxrossi das wir dank seines edlen sponsoring unnötige hirnzellen abbauen konnten,daß macht pds bestimmt um einiges leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (5. Juni 2011)

schön wars...staubig, schnell, spannend...

hey schlabber, hattest du auf der autobahn nen dejavu


----------



## rigger (5. Juni 2011)

http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/results-de/gdc-1-04-06-2011-results-final-winterberg-ger

Ist der Julian an den Start gegangen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juni 2011)

platz 133,glückwunsch julian.anna platz 2,glückwunsch anna.


----------



## rigger (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr wart noch in der Lage ordentlich anzufeuern...


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Juni 2011)

jau, schee wars
sogar mit dejawüühh inklusive 

nur die crashes im steinfeld waren schei...
der typ mit dem schweren crash hatte übrigens keinen nackenschutz an
das tragen eines solchen sollte für rennen zur pflicht gemacht werden!!

glückwunsch an julian und anna! super gefahren!!
danke an christian fürs blutdoping! lecker gemixt!!
danke an rigger und ketta fürs anschreien beim endurorace!!
danke an rippe links für den sieg beim fight mit der gopro!!
danke an markus klausmann für seine schlechte zeit auf´m conti 

super stimmung, cooles wochenende, dh-schlappen fürn zwanni


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Juni 2011)

leider muss ich mit Werner noch ein paar Reste austrinken, die Ihr nicht mehr geschaft habt. Morgen gehts dann endlich mal wieder aufs Bike, werden also  noch einen Tag drann hängen müssen.


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Juni 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> leider muss ich mit Werner noch ein paar Reste austrinken, die Ihr nicht mehr geschaft habt. Morgen gehts dann endlich mal wieder aufs Bike, werden also  noch einen Tag drann hängen müssen.



du armer, na dann prost!!

beim biken morgen aber am 2. steinfeld in fahrtrichtung links halten und immer schöööön langsam (erfahrungswerte von heute!!!)
viel spass


----------



## rigger (5. Juni 2011)

@Schlabberkette und Ketta wie schauts mit nächsten Sonntag aus, schon was vor? Teuto, Diddie, Ghostrider und der Herbert kommen zum biken zu mir.


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @Schlabberkette und Ketta wie schauts mit nächsten Sonntag aus, schon was vor? Teuto, Diddie, Ghostrider und der Herbert kommen zum biken zu mir.



hey rigger, evtl. sind wir wieder fürn langes wochenende bikeparkmäßig im großraum von deutschland unterwegs,
evtl. aber auch nicht, dann kommt womöglich deine abrisskante ins spiel 
wir geben dir aber noch bescheid..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (6. Juni 2011)

wen´s interessiert:
hier mein crash auf stage 4 beim enduro race


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Juni 2011)

Puh, Glück gehabt, daß da nicht plötzlich und unerwartet ein Steinfeld von irgendwoher angeflogen gekommen ist


----------



## enduro pro (6. Juni 2011)

hey rigger, am PDS wochenende wollten wir um 22.00 abfahren...

d.h. um 21.30 bei mir treff, alles einladen und los geht's... bekommst du das hin???


----------



## rigger (6. Juni 2011)

Jo klar hatte allerdings an 21 uhr gedacht, 21.30 passt auch... das meiste passt ja eh in den Anhänger.


----------



## enduro pro (6. Juni 2011)

da gehe ich mal von aus...

ich werd den hänger am donnerstag bekommen, wer möchte kann auch am donnerstag zum einladen kommen, dann geht das am freitag schneller


----------



## rigger (6. Juni 2011)

@Chris meld dich mal wann du fährst und mit was, WoMo oder so mitm Bulli, könnten ja zusammen fahren. Schneller wie knapp über 100 geht ja sowieso nicht mit dem Anhänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (6. Juni 2011)

Moin 
die Planungen zum nächsten Event laufen jetzt ja an, aber noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu Winterberg!!!! War ein geiles Wochenende wie auch schon andere sagten, was mir nicht so gefallen der Red Bull Man und dieser gestörte an den Steinfeld mit seiner Glocke, Nervfaktor 100!!!!!!!! Warum nimmt er nicht seine Sticks und haut die sich auf seine Rübe bei den Hohlraum kommen mit Sicherheit mächtig dumpfe Töne raus die dann nicht so nervig sind wie die hohen aus der Glocke!!! Aber was solls bei so einen Event laufen eben auch bekloppte rum


----------



## enduro pro (6. Juni 2011)

ach FB, wenn wir dich nicht hätten   

du bist immer für ne spaß zu haben...


----------



## Totoxl (6. Juni 2011)

Die Nervensäge mit der Glocke habe ich auch gesehen, Fiete fand den lustig  
Der Jojo wurde von uns auch gesichtet, gut getarnt mit großem Hut und Sonnenbrille, aber uns entgeht nichts.


----------



## Ibbiker (6. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @Schlabberkette und Ketta wie schauts mit nächsten Sonntag aus, schon was vor? Teuto, Diddie, Ghostrider und der Herbert kommen zum biken zu mir.


- hallo riggerman, hab deinen gesetzten termin für den 12ten in
  nordhorn gesichtet. wäre gerne mal wieder dabei - alle nordhörner 
  höhen und tiefen erkunden und dann - nach ?? was auch immer, lecker
  pilsken trinken. bin ich aber im moment nicht voll im saft und fahr am 
  we erst mal ein ausgiebiges grundlagentraining. 
  aber dann, irgenwann, fahr ich mal wieder mit, mit euch
  ach ja, fahr mir nicht den tb platt, und den fb - na den wirst du nicht plätten


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juni 2011)

der ibbiker!
grüße!





Totoxl schrieb:


> Der Jojo wurde von uns auch gesichtet



ich habe niemanden gesehen,
aber sechs fotos geknipst
alle für euch
(toto, das von euch habe ich jetzt mal nicht hochgeladen,
die brille von flip war echt zu grausam)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/40580


----------



## rigger (6. Juni 2011)

Hey Ibbiker dat Kaff vo ich wohne heißt Schüttorf nicht Nordhorn!! 

Kannst gerne vorbeikommen, auch wenn du nicht voll im saft stehst machst du mich konditionstechnisch platt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juni 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Die Nervensäge mit der Glocke habe ich auch gesehen, Fiete fand den lustig
> .



danke für euer geiles feedback,daß macht mut zu mehr.ich habe es zwischen den zeilen gelesen ,ihr wollt mehr.
ok.
ich mache es weil ihr es seid.
beim nächsten gig würde ich gern zeigen das ich fast noch besser singen kann wie glocke spielen.
ich sage euch bescheid wenn das programm steht,bis dahin bitte noch etwas geduld.


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn Du Deine Stimme vorher mit möglichst viel Slush ölst, wird es sicher nicht nur ein Ohrenschmaus, sondern auch ein Augenschmaus.

Nettes Video Schlabberkette, trotz Sturz mach es Lust auf mitmachen.


----------



## Totoxl (6. Juni 2011)

@TB
Scheibe, jetzt habe ich gerade meinen mobilen Glockenturm an Claudia verkauft. Die will damit irgendwie Alarm schlagen, oder sowas, die brabbelte irgendwie wirr vor sich her. Was mich dann wieder auf Jojo bringt
@Jojo
hättest ruhig trotzdem hoch laden können. Ich sehe mich so gerne auf Bildern.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juni 2011)

was!!!!!!!!!!!
claudia ist wieder raus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sie hat bis zum schluß behauptet das ich ihr die drogen,die waffen und das falschgeld in das auto gelegt habe.
werde ihr morgen ein faires angebot machen,glockenturm wieder raus oder claudia wieder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. Juni 2011)

claudia, oh claudia, du wunderschöne maid.....wie ein phantom doch die bikewelt am teuto beeinflußt hat.... 

will noch wer vorm PDS urlaub biken gehen oder wird das material und die knochen geschont????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. Juni 2011)

hätte am Samstag morgen zeit..Enduro


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juni 2011)

ich werde morgen zum chrisxrossi fahren und die letzten panikkäufe erledigen,
wenn jemand mit möchte  bitte melden.


----------



## enduro pro (7. Juni 2011)

samstag muß ich lang arbeiten, keine chance für's bike.... 

panikkäufe???? ist doch noch viel zeit


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. Juni 2011)

Jetzt höhrt aber mal auf!!!!!!!
Was ich meine, über den Deppen mit der Glocke zureden!!!!!! Ihr bringt ihn nur auf dumme Gedanken, ich malle mal ein Horrorszenarium aus womöglich hat er nächstes mal seine Glocke mit und steht da im Boratkostüm am Steinfeld ich denke mal dann kommt keiner der Fahrer ohne Unfall unten an und ich habe zu den Kopfschmerzen und den Höhrsturz auch noch mit Blindheit zu kämpfen!!!!Also lieber wieder alles schnell vergessen.


----------



## rigger (7. Juni 2011)

Tja Enduro sonntag haste ja keine zeit um bei mir zu biken...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juni 2011)

tja rigger,
daß liegt wohl daran das es mindestens tausend dinge gibt die viel wichtiger sind als biken.
zum beispiel,,,,,äh,,,,,,ok,,,,,,sagen wir etwas weniger als einen.
der fällt mir grad nicht ein , aber es gibt ihn ganz ganz sicher,,,,vielleicht.


----------



## rigger (7. Juni 2011)

Hat einer von euch ne regenjacke von Platzangst, wie sind die so, halten die gut das wasser draußen und sind die atmungsaktiv?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juni 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> J, ich malle mal ein Horrorszenarium aus womöglich hat er nächstes mal seine Glocke mit und steht da im Boratkostüm am Steinfeld .



das zeug macht dich noch fertig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Juni 2011)

also ich find
der fb sieht irgendwie sexie aus
erinnert an 
keith richards


--------------------------------
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11844


----------



## LisaKF (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

sagt mal: war wer von euch schonmal in Haltern in der Mountainbike Arena und kann mir sagen, wie das da so ist!??

Liebe Grüße,

Lisa


----------



## chrisxrossi (8. Juni 2011)

ich hab das nur mal von der Autobahn aus gesehen, ist ein bischen wie ein BMX Track. Ich denke ehr was für Dirter. Aber wie gesagt, hab ich nur von der Autobahn aus gesehen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> also ich find
> der fb sieht irgendwie sexie aus
> erinnert an
> keith richards
> ...




du meinst wie frisch aus der palme geschütelt?wer ihn da wohl hoch gebracht hat?


----------



## enduro pro (8. Juni 2011)

hey TB....herbert findet die räder toll, nur die naben gefallen ihm nicht...er hat sie deshalb ausgespeicht und umlackiert..nu passen sie prima in seine transe 

seine alten mit deinen pellen kannste dann abholen...


----------



## rigger (8. Juni 2011)

Wie schauts denn nu aus, was fürn bike hat der Fb denn nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (8. Juni 2011)

Wann fahrt ihr eigentlich nach PDS? 

Jojo kannst du das Bild noch laden, würde es mal gerne sehen.

Ist am Montag noch jemand im Teuto unterwegs?


----------



## FRKing (8. Juni 2011)

@LisaKF : wenn du da warst berichte mal wie es war und ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2011)

@rigger
habe mal wieder den namen von dem bike vergessen,war aber in etwa drop muschi oder so.
@toto
wir fahren am freitag gegen 21:30 uhr mit 9 leuten , der rest kommt dienstag nach.
@enduro
ihr habt allen grund neidisch zu sein.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Juni 2011)

toto, wann willste denn los???


----------



## enduro pro (8. Juni 2011)

TB ich bin voll neidisch   voll bling bling das ding.... porno pur...


----------



## rigger (8. Juni 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @toto
> wir fahren am freitag gegen 21:30 uhr mit 9 leuten , der rest kommt dienstag nach.



Fahren wir jetzt gemeinsam mit Chris? Im Konvoi?


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2011)

jippi yeah convoy,
rubber duck,spider mike und pigpen wollen evtl. auch mit uns richtung süden ziehen.


----------



## Ibbiker (8. Juni 2011)

guten abend mädels, 
euch allen viel spaß, geile trails und vor allem heile knochen.
und der fb, passt auf dass der nicht versucht der pds beizutreten


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Juni 2011)

LisaKF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sagt mal: war wer von euch schonmal in Haltern in der Mountainbike Arena und kann mir sagen, wie das da so ist!??
> 
> ...



jepp, ich war schon ein paar mal da. 
da gibtÂ´s mÃ¤chtige hÃ¼gel fÃ¼r erfahrene dirtbiker, einen pumptrack und eine line mit starthÃ¼gel, tables, doubles, steilkurven, etc. alles gut zum Ã¼ben!!

...aber guck dir am besten mal das video auf youtube an:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QUVZEzI7qQ"]YouTube        - âªHaltern Bike parkâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## rigger (9. Juni 2011)

@Ketten wie schauts denn jetzt am we mit ner kleinen Trailtour bei mir aus, oder doch lieber Bikepark? Wäre schade....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (9. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @Ketten wie schauts denn jetzt am we mit ner kleinen Trailtour bei mir aus, oder doch lieber Bikepark? Wäre schade....



Hi rigger, 

wir schließen uns am Sonntag dem jojo an und fahren nach Braunlage! Das nächste Mal sind wir dabei....


----------



## rigger (9. Juni 2011)

Schade...


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juni 2011)

also 
ich find das jetzt nich schade.
ich leih sie dir dann beim nächsten mal aus


----------



## rigger (9. Juni 2011)

Ok dann kommst du aber auch mit um hier zu biken...


----------



## Totoxl (10. Juni 2011)

@jojo
Grüß mir Flip und Jörg, diewollen am WE auch da hin.

Allen anderen viel Spaß in PDS


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Ok dann kommst du aber auch mit um hier zu biken...



ehrensache!

(oh backe,
kann ich den mund voll nehmen.
aber ich bin dabei, wenn ich nicht gerade dann wieder einen 
kurs "wir montieren die stützräder-ab" auf mallorca oder
"emdr-progressiv: traumabehandlung für radfahrer, die auf ersatzteile warten auf sylt" habe.)

flip in braunlage... 
wie kommt´s dass der zeit für´s radfahren hat?? ich grüß ihn!


----------



## rigger (10. Juni 2011)

So wollte nochmal an So erinnern, Treffpunkt 15 Uhr bei mir.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11732

Wenn noch einer mehr kommt der nicht im LMB eingetragen ist bitte eben hier mitteilen. Wurst und bier hab ich schon gekauft. 
Wettermäßig passt es ja auch.


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Juni 2011)

fahr morgen mit dem Zug von Frankfurt um 7:22 nach Willingen, werde wohl irgenwo übwernachten. Bitte melden, wer morgen noch feiern will. Bin dabei.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (10. Juni 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>



...hach, Willingen macht doch immer wieder Laune 
...apropos Willingen und Laune...
...fährt jemand hier im Forum den Enduro Ride mit?
...und weiß zufällig einer, ob der Enduro Ride nun am Sonntag oder am Montag stattfindet? Auf der Website stehen widersrpüchliche Sachen...
...!?!?!?!???!???!!!...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (11. Juni 2011)

Packliste PDS 2011
Bike
Schaltwerk/Schaltauge
Schaltzüge
Bremshebel
Lenker
Vorbau
Entlüftungskit
Montageständer
Reifen/Schläuche
Flickzeug
First Aid Kit
Schmerzmittel /normal/Stark
Sekundenkleber
Anziehsachen     Hosen,unterwäsche,socken,t-shirts,pullover,Jacken
Regenjacken,Regenhosen
Protektoren
Moveo Brace
Handschuhe
Helm
Rucksack,Trinkblase
Werkzeug/minitools
Schlafsack/kopfkissen
Kulturbeutel
Badehose/Handtücher
Laptop/Gopro /Ladekabel

hab ich was vergessen??


----------



## enduro pro (11. Juni 2011)

auslandskrankenversicherung


----------



## enduro pro (11. Juni 2011)

den montageständer müssen wir leider abziehen, der war doppelt....

der rigger will ja schon einen mitnehmen und der hänger bietet auch nicht unendlich platz...

schlafsack wirst du denk ich mal auch nicht brauchen, ist doch alles im haus drin....

ersatzbremsbeläge vielleicht noch...


----------



## rigger (11. Juni 2011)

ne den montageständer nimmt pascal mit, meiner is ziemlich auf...

Auslandskrankenversicherung muss ich auch noch haben...


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Juni 2011)

ihr müsst unbedingt noch schlabberketten mitnehmen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. Juni 2011)

Kette habe ich schon gekauft, heute noch nen Kenda dh Reifen und neue pins für meine pedale bestellt. Das wird ja ne Materialschlacht, wenn ich das so lese.

Heute hat mein Gedechtnisschwund zu geschlagen. Hatte mir vorgenommen mit dem bike zu rigger zu fahren und irgendwie abgespeichert, dass der der 12.6. heute also Samstag ist. Ich also gegen 12:15 gestartet, hatte die 45km Anfahrt durchs schöne Münsterland um 14:30 beendet, geklingelt, keiner macht auf, angerufen, keiner nimmt ab, Zigarette geraucht, dann der Gedanke bin ich hier heute eigentlich richtig, Blick aufs Handy, 11.6. stand da, dann viel es mir wieder ein , oh 12.6. wäre es gewesen, ich wieder aufs bike und zurück, habe mir dann noch in Saerbeck ein schönes Eis gegönnt, also gutes Grundlagentraining, knapp 100km,5 Stunden Tour, Sonnenschein, Wind und jetzt ein schönes Bier.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (11. Juni 2011)

und das mit dem Canyon....Diddie du bist bekloppt


----------



## Totoxl (11. Juni 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Kette habe ich schon gekauft, heute noch nen Kenda dh Reifen und neue pins für meine pedale bestellt. Das wird ja ne Materialschlacht, wenn ich das so lese.
> 
> Heute hat mein Gedechtnisschwund zu geschlagen. Hatte mir vorgenommen mit dem bike zu rigger zu fahren und irgendwie abgespeichert, dass der der 12.6. heute also Samstag ist. Ich also gegen 12:15 gestartet, hatte die 45km Anfahrt durchs schöne Münsterland um 14:30 beendet, geklingelt, keiner macht auf, angerufen, keiner nimmt ab, Zigarette geraucht, dann der Gedanke bin ich hier heute eigentlich richtig, Blick aufs Handy, 11.6. stand da, dann viel es mir wieder ein , oh 12.6. wäre es gewesen, ich wieder aufs bike und zurück, habe mir dann noch in Saerbeck ein schönes Eis gegönnt, also gutes Grundlagentraining, knapp 100km,5 Stunden Tour, Sonnenschein, Wind und jetzt ein schönes Bier.



Diddie Respekt  , falls noch einer fragt warum Diddie trotz rauchen Bumms in den Beinen hat, oben steht die Antwort.

Ich hoffe das ihr die Ersatzteile und Schmerzmittel in PDS nicht braucht, alles gute und kommt heile wieder.

Ich bin Morgen in Willigen, aber nur zum schauen was es so neues auf dem Markt gibt. Vielleicht sieht man ja noch den einen oder anderen.


----------



## diddie40 (11. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß, aber war ja alles flach, habe nur 2 Gänge benutzt und fühlte mich wie auf einem Trekkingrad. Bis auf die breiten Reifen.
Was läuft am Montag?
Jemand Lust auf Warstein?


----------



## Totoxl (11. Juni 2011)

Montag morgen hätte ich evtl Zeit zum Teuto biken. Hoffentlich finde ich da noch hin, so lange wie ich nicht mehr bei euch war.


----------



## diddie40 (11. Juni 2011)

teuto find ich auch gut. wann und wo?


----------



## Totoxl (11. Juni 2011)

10 Uhr, wie immer am Parkplatz. 

Enduro kommst du auch?


----------



## diddie40 (11. Juni 2011)

ok, wenn´s nicht regnet bin ich da


----------



## Totoxl (11. Juni 2011)

Alles klar


----------



## enduro pro (12. Juni 2011)

wenn es nicht regnen sollte komme ich auch...wenn ich es nicht vergessen sollte, ne diddie 

voltax für den diddie einpacken nicht vergessen....ähh, was wollte ich noch am montag um 10 machen und wer ist dieser diddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juni 2011)

grüße aus dem dh-park wilsumer mountains vom herby und mir.


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Juni 2011)

die ersten sind schon da!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Juni 2011)

Komme evtl. auch gleich zum rigger!


----------



## rigger (12. Juni 2011)




----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2011)

@ Diddie 

Ich muss leider für heute absagen, ich hoffe du liest  das noch. Ich habe mir irgendwas eingefangen. Gestern alles noch gut und heute als wenn die Welt untergeht. Sorry. Das biken ist mir nicht mehr gegönnt.


----------



## diddie40 (13. Juni 2011)

na dann wünsche ich dir dass es so schnell geht, wie es gekommen ist. also gute besserung.

enduro, wie sieht es bei dir aus? ich bin dann mal um 10:00 am Pilz im Bocketal.


----------



## enduro pro (13. Juni 2011)

pilz bocketal wanderparkplatz um 10 ist voll gut....bin da....


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juni 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/14166
für den ghostrider


----------



## rigger (13. Juni 2011)

Dat "Pussy" am ende ist geil Teuto!! 

Nach PDS schwing ich mich da auch runter! 

Gestern war auch nett, schöne runde bei mir gedreht, das Bier war auch abends weg, die sind auch erst gefahren als es wirklich keinen Alk mehr gab!! 

Sind mit 3km hin und 3km zurück ca. 10 km gefahren. nur auf feinsten Trails, Diddie du hast was verpasst! Hoffe der Ghostrider kommt schnell mit dem Vid rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (13. Juni 2011)

Am Fr. geht es los, wird auch Zeit. Ich war am So in Willingen, viele bekannte Gesichter und ein sehr guter Tag. Bei den ganzen Checklisten... wehe dem der was zu Hause liegen läßt. 

@TB, schaut gut aus, aber leider hast du die Bremse zu gelassen.


----------



## rigger (13. Juni 2011)

Nächstes mal kommste mit und du zeigst uns mal wie man da runterfährt...

Den Wallride/Table dahinter muss man erst noch bauen.


----------



## M.N. (13. Juni 2011)

Dann komme ich wenn du den Wallride am Start hast! Ist auf den Filmen immer schwer die Höhe einzufangen, ist mir nur so aufgefallen.


----------



## Der Cherusker (13. Juni 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/14166
> für den ghostrider


Dat isser mal wieder unser TB steht da oben wieder so lange bis ihn wieder Haare am Sack wachsen und dann war wieder mal alles Pussy!!! Oder dauert es so lange bisse wieder deine Eier  aufgeblasen hast.


----------



## Der Cherusker (13. Juni 2011)

Du weißt deine kleinen auf Normalgröße wie machste das mit der Pumpe!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juni 2011)

noch genau 84 stunden und es geht endlich ins gelobte land.
das warten hat dann ein ende,pds wir kommen.
wie aufgeregt manche schon sind kann man oben lesen,und das trotz stärkster psychopharmaka.
treffen ist um 21:30 uhr beim enduro,abfahrt um ca. 22:30 uhr.
würde vorschlagen das sich jeder proviant für die fahrt und die touren selbst besorgt,alles andere machen wir vor ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. Juni 2011)

Ich wünsche euch Hals und Speichenbruch in PdS. Bringt ein paar schöne Vids mit und zeigt den Franzmännern mal wo, bei den Teutonen, der Hammer hängt. Wichtig ist nur das alle wieder gesund nach Hause kommen. Viel Spasssssssssssss ! Gruß T69 ( Ich wäre so gerne mitgefahren, fu.. . )


----------



## rigger (14. Juni 2011)

@Jojo und die ketten wie wars in Braunlage?

@PDS mitfahrer ich bau in den Bulli erstmal alle Bänke rein, da es auf so ner langen strecke vorne auf der 2er Bank doch recht eng wird, wenn es Gepäck mäßig nicht passt könnte man immer noch ein Bank bei Enduro lassen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juni 2011)

alternativ könnte man auch eine sitzbank gegen eine theke tauschen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juni 2011)

jau t69 verlass dich drauf das die go pro`s nicht kalt werden.
hat eigentlich jemand einen umts-stick mit?


----------



## rigger (14. Juni 2011)

Im PDS thread hatte mal einer geschrieben das es genug freie Wlan netze gibt... 

Auf jeden fall sollte einer nen Laptop mitnehmen um die Vids zu sichern/Anschauen


----------



## Totoxl (14. Juni 2011)

Ist glaub ich schon 100 x geschrieben worden, aber von mir auch alles gute für PDS. Ich bin so was von neidisch. Vielleicht klappt es ja im nächsten Jahr. ICh habe mir wohl am Sontag auf den Rückweg von Willingen eine idiotische Klima anlangen Erkältung geholt, das ist Pussy, aber das geht auch wieder.


----------



## diddie40 (14. Juni 2011)

Klimaanlagenerkältung ist auch so eine neue Zivilisationskrankheit, dann doch lieber ne Theke im Bulli

Laut Wetterbericht ist es ab Sonntag wohl trocken in Les Gets, sieht also gut aus


----------



## rigger (14. Juni 2011)

Diddie wann bist du da?


----------



## diddie40 (14. Juni 2011)

Fahre mit Herbert am Dienstag, ihr könnt uns also Abends beim Bier von euren Erfolgen berichten.


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @Jojo und die ketten wie wars in Braunlage?



rigger
am liebsten würde ich mich jetzt gar nicht 
während eurer vorbereitungen hier zur wort melden. 
ich will doch, dass ihr nichts und vor allem niemanden vergesst. 
und du weißt doch, wieviel platz ich zum schreiben brauch.

aber:
braunlage war cool

schon die hinreise war super.
die ketten haben so´n auto, 
damit kann man durch zeitlöcher fahren
und boah: in nullkommanix war´n wir am park.
ich hab´meinen porsche wieder abbestellt und hol
mir auch so ne kiste.
das zeitloch haben wir aber bald wieder gestopft.
3/4 stunde am lift anstehen und 15 minuten mit der seilbahn
hoch. ich hab echt die krise gekriegt. 
nie wieder braunlage sonntags und an feiertagen.
diese rollerfahrer und diese schneckenbetriebene 
seilbahn machen einen fertig.

aber das wetter passte 100 prozentig.

der herr schneider ist ein vollkommen entspannter
und egal was du machst, der sacht immer: super!

wir haben bei dem kurs stundenlang am steinfeld 
und an einzelnen stellen auf der downhill- und 
an der freeridestrecke verbracht. die richtige linie gesucht, 
pushen und pullen mit breiten armen bei jedem loch geübt,
um die kompression auszunutzen und all so´n kram.
echt gut.
leider haben wir nicht auf felsenhüpfen geübt
das kommt aber noch, hat er versprochen, und dann
bin ich wieder dabei.

wenn wir 11 teilnehmer gebettelt haben, dass er mal 
zeigen soll wie man die stelle druchfährt, 
dann hat er immer gesacht ich roll dann da mal durch
und dschumm war der durch - astrein, beeindruckend.
bei uns hat immer alles gescheppert und geklongt am rad,
bei dem sah as so aus, als würde der nicht auf den felsbrocken 
sondern in einer zweiten etage fahren.
wir waren alle ziemlich beeindruckt.

ohne neid:
euch viel spass in pds
und
out


ach! und:
die ketten sind supernett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. Juni 2011)

hallo... noch 2 mal schlafen, dann ist urlaub  

na, alle schon nervös??? alles schon gepackt und die unterhosen gewaschen???  

wenn noch wer sein kram am donnerstag bringen möchte hat die gelegenheit zwischen 20.00 und 20.30 zu tun...


----------



## enduro pro (15. Juni 2011)

aahhh, ich brauche dringend hilfe  

ich hab da so ein kona im keller, son braunes ding mit ziemlich breiten rädern und goldenen naben...das riecht ganz komisch... gibt es da ein spray oder ne falle, das ich das ding wieder los werde???

das muß aber schon was wirkungsvolles sein, nicht son zeug aus'm baumarkt, die wirken nicht anständig...am besten was was das ding komplett verschwinden läßt 

idee vielleicht??? hatte schn an die müllpresse in der firma gedacht, doch der kollege sagte er hätte bedenken wegen der umwelt und so...

vielleicht "gorleben" oder endlager "asse"


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juni 2011)

mach dir keine sorgen enduro,was du da riechst ist adrenalin,kannst du nicht kennen.


----------



## enduro pro (15. Juni 2011)

ach so...dachte schon mein kater hätte an die goldenen räder gemacht...




















ah, warte mal, hat er auch


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Juni 2011)

boah mann ey,

von eurer vorfreude wird man voll angesteckt
obwohl wir ja gar nicht mitkommen
wir würden aber sooooo gerne mit nach pds
geht aber nicht
ich will nicht sagen dass wir neidisch sind

es ist sogar noch viel schlimmer !!!!!

lasst es auf den trails in pds gut krachen, lasst mensch und material heile (beim tb gibts da ja kein unterschied ), macht vid´s und pics und schreibt - wenn möglich - tagesaktuell ins forum!!

*die ketten wünschen euch ne hammer woche!!*

zu braunlage :

wir können uns den ausführungen von jojo nur anschließen
die wartezeit und der lifttransport sind am we eine katastrophe

ansonsten finde ich die trails sehr speziell, also irgendwie komplett anders als das, was ich in meiner bisherigen fahrradfahrkarriere gewohnt oder kennengelernt habe
steine, wurzeln und löcher kennt jeder, aber in braunlage sind die dinger iwie anders angeordnet

es ist schwer sich eine linie zu merken und flow aufzubauen, den schwung zu erhalten, man muss extrem vorausschauend und konzentriert fahren, ständig löcher/senken wegdrücken, wurzel-/steinteppiche überspringen, kleine spitz aus dem boden ragende hinkelsteine und baumstubben umfahren, erinnert mich an pumptracks mit hindernissen, ist auch genauso anstrengend

aber trotzdem oder gerade deswegen sehr geil!!
wir fahren definitiv irgendwann wieder hin, aber dann für mindestens 2-3 Tage, aber auf keinen fall an einem wochenende!!!

anmerkung v.d. ketten:
der jojo ist übrigens ein 1a++ mitfahrer im auto bzw. auf dem bike und ist noch viel viel supernetterererer als wir es eh schon von ihm vermutet hatten


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juni 2011)

jojo  nett 

wer ist jojo??? ist der schon mal bei uns mitgefahren??? kann mich nicht erinnern


----------



## rigger (16. Juni 2011)

Man könnte ja auch mal so in den Harz zum Trail rocken hinfahren an nem WE, Magdeburger weg und so! da hätte ich wohl mal bock drauf.

Oder mal ne Woche Finale Ligure... *träum*


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juni 2011)

Von mir auch ganz viele gute Wünsche für die PDS Fahrer!
Zeigt den Jungs mal wie die Teutonen so fahren. 

Kommt alle heile wieder, laßt die Bikes heile, macht viele Fotos und Videos
(freue mich schon auf den Grillabend mit Videovorführung)

... aber bloß keine Nacktbilder aus der Sauna oder diesem Jakusi-Dingens

die Bilder würde ich nie wieder aus dem Kopf kriegen


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juni 2011)

nacktbilder nur vom FB wie er in den jakuzzi springt und vom TB, der sich darauf freut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2011)

oh man,ihr seid alle so nett,ich habe jetzt schon heimweh.
wenn nur ein teil von euren wünschen in erfüllung geht werden wir nicht nur den ganzen tag über uns selber lachen sondern auch über die trails in pds.
steht pds eigentlich für "pussy downhill strecken"?
ist auch egal ,daß navi wird das schon finden oder wir fragen einfach an der autobahn tanke wo pds ist.
was dann an material über die grenze geschoben wird würde manchen online shop neidisch machen und an menge wahrscheinlich eine ganze saison für ein ganzes team reichen.

wir sind vorbereitet,hoffentlich italien auch.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juni 2011)

ich glaub der TB hat recht, wir benötigen ne 7,5 tonner für's material und nen bus für die leute....


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juni 2011)

Italien


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juni 2011)

in erdkunde war der TB noch nie so stark... er meinte natürlich portugal


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juni 2011)

dann bin ich beruhigt. ich habe schon gedacht ihr fahrt falsch. Aber dran denken - unbedingt über Gibraltar fahren!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juni 2011)

das ist doch da wo die anden sind, oder?? schöne hohe berge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. Juni 2011)

and come home smiling
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25074529"]HANDS UP @ PortesDuSoleil - PanettoKILLA HardStyle REMIX on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juni 2011)

oh mann, wenn ich das Video sehe werde ich sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
neidisch!


----------



## Totoxl (16. Juni 2011)

Das Video ist ja mal geil gemacht. Witzige Idee und gut durchgezogen, auf geilen Strecken.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2011)

ach scotti,
wir halten dich doch online auf dem laufenden,zumindest über den jugendfreien teil.
ob es bilder von der bunny pop party,miss wet wet contest oder der wieviele schmusi passen in den yakuzi night geben wird ist noch nicht sicher.
alles andere senden wir dir jeden abend frei haus.


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juni 2011)

yippppiiiiii!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Juni 2011)

JoJo:

hattest Du Kontakt zu einem Jochen in Braunlage? Er fährt ein Demo. Jedenfalls hatte ich ihn heut zum erstenmal in Hannover getroffen, er ist ein netter Kerl. Vieleicht ist er Dir aufgefallen.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2011)

jochen mit einem demo?
uhh
ich glaube, der war nicht bei unserem 
kursus dabei (habe aber auch nicht auf die räder geachtet, 
mir waren nur zwei 10 jahre alte cannondale und intense aufgefallen)

ich hoffe, ich hab dem nichts getan,
sonst möchte ich den hiermit um entschuldigung bitten.
da war aber noch einer mit einem jimbo unterwegs,
einer mit fullface. das war ich nicht.


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Juni 2011)

Mensch jojo, Du gehörst doch auch zu den Daheim gebliebenen, oder?
Wie sieht´s aus mit einer Runde Teuto am WE?
Ich bin zeitlich flexibel und möchte nicht unbedingt alleine fahren.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2011)

mensch!
noch einer!
jo. dann lass uns doch sonntag zusammen fahrrad fahren
10 uhr ? parkplatz dörenther klippen - oder?


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Juni 2011)

laß uns das mal machen. Wir können auch hier Spaß haben, jedenfalls ein bischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2011)

... oder auch ein bißchen mehr
höhö


----------



## rigger (17. Juni 2011)

Der Jojo zeigt dir dann was er vom Schneidi gelernt hat und du erzählst jojo das er unbedingt zum biken bei mir vorbeikommen muss.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Juni 2011)

moin urlaubsgruppe...

der hänger ist klar, die tasche gepackt, das bike geputzt ( selbst dem TB seins  ) und es kann los gehen...heut abend nicht so viel trinken, damit wir voran kommen mit fahren  die drogen müssen allerdings vor der schweizer grenze weg sein  

wetter in PDS ist für heut nacht und morgen nicht so dolle angesagt  

die reisegeschwindigkeit wir bei ca. 100 km/h liegen und die reisehöhe wird auf die dauer  stetig ansteigen...alle schön anschnallen...

nu geht es loooooooooos.....


----------



## cannondude (17. Juni 2011)

So, ich habe endlich wieder Zeit zum Biken, man war das eine lange  Abstinenz. Ich bin also Sontag um 10.00h auch dabei. Mal gucken was Jojo  so alles dazu gelernt hat. 

An den die nach PDS fahren, viel Spass. Ich beneide euch!


----------



## rigger (17. Juni 2011)

Ich freu mich schon....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Juni 2011)

Jipppppppppppppppppppppppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

PDS die Chaoten kommen....lets Go


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juni 2011)

kaum sind wir weg und schon organisiert der scotti ein treffen der teuto veteranen.
hammer

die drogen müßen tatsächlich vor der grenze komplett weg sein,die italiener verstehen da keinen spaß.
der fb hat zwar aus gründen die ihr alle  kennt eine große freigabemenge für das zeug,er hat  allerdings auch schon sein komplettes reisebett damit gefüllt und die menge voll ausgereizt.
ist aber auch egal denn auf der beschreibung des chalet steht ganz klar "linen included".


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juni 2011)

jetz kann es los gehen.
ich habe noch schnell beim don giovanni  geld gewechselt,500 peseten  für 100 euro,gutes geschäft.
war mir nicht sicher ob sich der euro in den einsamen bergdörfern schon durch gesetzt hat,da geh ich lieber auf nummer sicher.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2011)

alles richtig gemacht!
bei dem nationalgetränk solltest du aber vorsichtig sein.
ouzo verträgt nicht jeder und dann wirst du mit schwarzer kapuze überm kopf
in eins diese kaukasischen seitentäler verschleppt und kommst nur gegen lösegeldzahlung wieder nach europa.
aber ihr macht das schon.

hach!
schon lange nicht mehr so´ne aufregende reise vor mir gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (17. Juni 2011)

Das könnt ihr euch zum Abschied noch einmal ansehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/17/film-freitag-27/

Ca. ab 2:30 die besten Stürze am Steinfeld vom DH-Cup in Winterberg


----------



## rigger (18. Juni 2011)

Moin sind grad auf der A5 höhe Bruchsal, noch 200km bis  basel.


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Moin sind grad auf der A5 höhe Bruchsal, noch 200km bis  basel.



...uuuuund, schon in pds angekommen?


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juni 2011)

Boaaah ist das ruhig hier, laaaangweilig!


----------



## herby-hancoc (18. Juni 2011)

IMMER NOCH KEINE INFOS VOM FRANKREICH FELDZUG??????


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Juni 2011)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> IMMER NOCH KEINE INFOS VOM FRANKREICH FELDZUG??????




Dauerregen, 13 Grad, Stimmung trotzdem Top!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (18. Juni 2011)

@ Scott-Bussi und Jojo: muss leider für morgen absagen. Meine Mutter hat sich angemeldet... Weissja, die kann man nicht drausen stehen lassen...


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juni 2011)

hab da noch videomaterial aus den sonnigen zeiten im teuto in meinem pc gefunden:


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Juni 2011)

@jojo
sch...ß Wetter hier, trotzdem fahren?


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juni 2011)

hi scotti
ich fahr auf jeden fall, nehme vorischtshalber meine kamera mit.
wenn ich allein bin, fotografiere und filme schmetterlinge.
die teutosischen schmetterlinge sind berühmt für ihren balzflug,
der aber nur bei regen erfolgt - scheue wesen, die.

also wenn du nicht fahren möchtest, brauchst du dir um mich keine sorgen machen


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Juni 2011)

dann bin ich auch da!


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juni 2011)

hi scotti
war doch ne nette kleine runde
und die info mit dem auto- statt gabelöl war´n guter hinweise
probier ich bald aus.
wetter war anfangs ja nich so dolle,
aber wenigstens zum ende haben wir beide doch ein pds-feeling haben können...
hierzu eins der vids vom earl
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8963/h


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Juni 2011)

Stimmt! Ich fand´s auch eine angenehme Runde.

Bei dem Wetter im Video würde ich aber einen riesen Hals schieben. Kann man das Wetter eigentlich reklamieren? portes de soleil heißt doch schließlich
Tore zur Sonne wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Da muß man doch ein Recht auf Sonne haben oder?

Aber für Regen hätten die PDS Fahrer auch im Teuto bleiben können!!
Wir haben hier eine tolle Tour gemacht. Der jojo hat Sachen herausgehauen, der nackte Wahnsinn!!

Wheelies, Manuals, Stoppies, Steinplatten absurfen, jede Wurzel zum Whip genutzt! Das hättet ihr mal sehen sollen. Leider konnten wir das bei dem Regen nicht filmen. Kurz nach der Abfahrt hat ein Matschspritzer auf der Linse das Video unbrauchbar gemacht. Schade, schade.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. Juni 2011)

so leute wetter is geil...2te runde heute
auf gehts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Juni 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> so leute wetter is geil...2te runde heute
> auf gehts!!!!!!!!!



eeeeeyyyyy mannnn, was´n mit unseren informanten in pds los???
man hört und liest ja nix!! dat gibbts doch nich...

keine geschichten?
keine fotos?
gut angekommen?
wie war´s wetter gestern?
schnee? regen? sonne? matsch?
konntet ihr schon fahren?
gibts erste defekte?
wie iss die hütte?
yakuzee getestet?
wer war zuerst inne koje?
wer als letzter?
wer hat das nationalgetränk nicht vertragen und im klo gepennt?
 die daheimgebliebenen brauchen dringend infosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfosinfos!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (20. Juni 2011)

stimmt so geht das nicht weiter!
darum fahren der DIDDI und ich morgen früh hin und schauen nach dem rechten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. Juni 2011)

gut so!
man kann die jungs ja echt nicht allein loslassen
das wichtigste vergessen die womöglich

aber nicht, dass ihr auch in den abfahrtsrausch geratet
und von euch auch nix überkommt



ach was
auch egal
viel spass


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juni 2011)

wir warten....


----------



## herby-hancoc (20. Juni 2011)

ich auch
noch 12 stunden bis abfahrt
JOJO pack das bike ein und komm mit um nach den verlorenen zu suchen
ebenso die KETTEN


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juni 2011)

seufz
scheibenkleister
was meinst du wie oft ich daran schon gedacht hab
pds! mann ey
aber
mein tisch hat schon ein loch
da, wo ich immer mit dem kopf drauf hau

es will nich gehen
verdammte hacke
aber ihr beiden geht ja
für uns alle zurückgebliebenen


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Juni 2011)

jaaaaaaaaaa,
*****PDS*****
das wär ja sooo geil!!!!

aber mein chef sagt NEIN
mein arzt sagt NEIN
meine bank sagt NEIN
mein votec sagt NEIN (verträgt kein wasser von oben )
und ketta sagt auch JAIN....!?!?

....da iss nix zu machen!

also herbie und diddie,
viel spass und grüsst die teutonen


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Juni 2011)

bin grad beruflich für 2 tage im schönen saarland
hier ist es fast genauso schön wie in pds:


----------



## diddie40 (21. Juni 2011)

schöne arbeit, biken, filmen...
schönes filmchen

wir machen uns gleich auf den weg nach les gets. bis dann


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juni 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> schöne arbeit, biken, filmen...
> schönes filmchen



um nicht zu sagen: sehr schön


diddie und herbie 
viel spass


----------



## rigger (21. Juni 2011)

Sorry das wir uns nicht so ift melden, wlan funzt im chalet nicht, wetter war heute und gestern gut, abends gehts ins jacuzzi. Bilder kommen noch muessen mit dem laptop ins cafe wos wlan gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (21. Juni 2011)

ach das haben wir uns doch schon gedacht
keinen stress


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Juni 2011)

Wetter ******* aber egal!! Gleich gibt's schlammschlacht;-))


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Juni 2011)

jawoll
so muss dat sein

bei schlamm macht es doch doppelt so viel spass 

weiter so jungs


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Juni 2011)

ist morgen früh jemand im teuto unterwegs?


----------



## dennisisonfire (22. Juni 2011)

Hey!!!
Ich komme aus Ibbenbüren und fahre seit 2 Monaten im Teuto,bin bis jetzt immer alleine Unterwegs und suche deswegen Leute zum fahren.

Bei Intresse meldet euch.


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juni 2011)

hi
im prinzip bist du hier schon richtig
musst dich aber vielleicht noch etwas gedulden
momentan sind ja nicht viele hier - hast du bestimmt schon gelesen


scotti
ich war heute mal wieder im hüggel, 
gefällt mir da. weiß noch nicht, ob ich samstagnachmittag 
oder sonntag wieder hinfahre.
geb ich noch bescheid
(bin dann aber nicht allein, meine nele wird wieder dabei sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRKing (23. Juni 2011)

@dennis : was fährst du denn? Tour oder mehr freeride?


----------



## FRKing (23. Juni 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=224604127552990 ich werde da am Start gehen. Ist wer dabei?


----------



## jojo2 (23. Juni 2011)

euch nrwlern viel spass an diesem feiertag
kommt nach nds und macht die ndsler mit euren
einkäufen glücklich, dann brauch ich nicht so viel arbeiten 
und kann mehr fahrrad fahren
danke


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Juni 2011)

die ketten drehen heut doch nur ne runde zuhause und nicht im teuto..

du armes jojo, wohnst im falschen bundesland

@frking
sieht gut aus, wär evtl. auch was für mich


----------



## jojo2 (23. Juni 2011)

ich glaube, ich hab das hier schon mal gezeigt
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16286507"]Wiesenslalom 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

offtopic
das hier von ihm fand ich auch klasse
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10577064"]Suche des Waldes heilige Ruh, mach die Augen auf und das Mundwerk zu on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## dennisisonfire (23. Juni 2011)

@FRKing
Hey!
Ich fahr Tour.



Gruss Dennis


----------



## FRKing (23. Juni 2011)

@ dennisisonfire:
Dann musst du warten bis die anderen wieder da sind. 

Mfg FRKing


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juni 2011)

hi dennisisonfire
guck auch mal hier rein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=41634&page=48&highlight=wer+d%FCst+teuto
in dem thread bewegt sich zwar nicht oft was,
aber wenn du deine anfrage reinstellst, melden die sich bestimmt.
die fahren auch touren


----------



## dennisisonfire (24. Juni 2011)

Hi Jojo!

Besten Dank für denn Typ,hab da auch direkt mal reingeschrieben.

Gruss Dennis


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juni 2011)

juchhu! 
ich bin in einem video
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4Wb5oYl_xs&feature=related"]YouTube        - âªTRAILTECH Endurism Workshop - 12.06.2011 Braunlageâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (24. Juni 2011)

Jojo nettes Video, sieht ganz gut aus was ihr da so gemacht haben. So ein kurz würde mich ja auch mal reizen.


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Juni 2011)

Scheint wirklich interessant zu sein so ein Kurs! 
@Schlabberketten:
in der Mitte des Videos ist doch das Steinfeld über das wir uns gestern unterhalten haben. Geht doch ganz einfach


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juni 2011)

wollte mal kurz bescheid geben:

bin morgen um 3 im hüggel (oder wie das dann heißt)
am silbersee.
(ca.! 3 uhr, denn ich hab dieses kleine mädchen mit dem beef cake dabei,
könnte also auch ein paar minuten später werden...)
wollte dann da hoch und auf der anderen seite die etwas längeren strecken runter
weiß jemand, wo die liftstation ist??

ach ja:
wenn jemand mitkommt, 
bitte schicke sachen anziehen, nehme die kamera mit


----------



## avid49 (24. Juni 2011)

Hi Jojo,bin am Sonntag im Hüggel unterwegs.........wer dabei sein möchte soll sich melden!!



Der Lapierre-Spicy Man!


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2011)

@jojo
gibt es da eine Adresse fürs Navi?? Ich versuche auch zu kommen, habe aber keine Ahnung wo genau das ist.


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2011)

Da fällt mir ein, Du wolltest stylische Klamotten, ich weiß nicht ob ich dann überhaupt kommen darf??


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juni 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch zu kommen, habe aber keine Ahnung wo genau das ist.



klasse!

hier hin:
http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/37073762/zum-jgerberg/en
auf dem obersten bild hinten links - vor dem restaurant - sieht man einen parkplatz,
da stell ich meinen wagen ab. 
dann geht´s rechts am restaurant vorbei und schließlich links in den wald.


und wegen der klamotten:
meine teure kamera hat einen eingebauten preisalarm
du und ich werden gar nciht erst aufgenommen,
sieht dann im film so aus als wären wir gar nciht da gewesen.
obwohl: du preisfuchs, hast ja noch billigere klamotten als ich
und ich war so stolz auf meine karierte 12 euro hose...


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo!!
Habe einen FahrradheckgepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger zu verkaufen ( Thule Euroway 944 ).
Wenn jemand Interesse hat.   200â¬ cash
Hat noch keine 100km mitgemacht.

Tschau Heiko


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2011)

Cool, die Sache mit dem Preisfilter! Das sieht dann aus wie bei "Tanz der Vampiere", im Tanzsaal, wenn man im Spiegel fast nix sieht, nur die mit den teuren Klamotten, ähh ich meine die nicht Vampiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (25. Juni 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> juchhu!
> ich bin in einem video
> YouTube        - âªTRAILTECH Endurism Workshop - 12.06.2011 Braunlageâ¬â



boah jojo,
coole aufnahmen von dem tag,
und am steinfeld sieht man fahrtechnisch kaum einen unterschied zwischen dir und schneidi! respekt!!


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juni 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> boah jojo,
> coole aufnahmen von dem tag,
> und am steinfeld sieht man fahrtechnisch kaum einen unterschied zwischen dir und schneidi! respekt!!



du hast recht:
da gab es keinen (großen) unterschied,
aber die aufnahme ist meine erste durchfahrt an dem tag gewesen,
nachher ist schneidi zu mir gekommen 
und hat gefragt,
ob er mal hinterherfahren dürfte...

und scotti
irgendwie stimmt das mit den vampiren
wir beide sind halt auch nich so vorzeigbar.
aber so erschrickt sich wenigstens keiner


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2011)

Warum fängt es denn jetzt an zu regnen?
Also wenn ich bis 15:10 nicht da bin, dann komme ich nicht mehr. Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da. Ich möchte auch so gerne mal hinter dir her fahren jojo.


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Juni 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Warum fängt es denn jetzt an zu regnen?
> Also wenn ich bis 15:10 nicht da bin, dann komme ich nicht mehr. Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da. Ich möchte auch so gerne mal hinter dir her fahren jojo.



tja scotti, da musste aber mindestens so schnell wie schneidi sein, wenne dem jojo folgen willst!!
...haste den jojo im vid denn auch auf dem waldwurzeltrail gesehen? der iss da drüber als wär datt nix...


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juni 2011)

wie nix!!

bis später


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> tja scotti, da musste aber mindestens so schnell wie schneidi sein, wenne dem jojo folgen willst!!
> ...haste den jojo im vid denn auch auf dem waldwurzeltrail gesehen? der iss da drüber als wär datt nix...



Ich habe mal gehört: man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben!

Außerdem geht es da bergab. Da kann ich einigermaßen. Bergauf ist aber gaaanz schlecht. Außerdem habe ich eine Hoffnung. Da die Tochter von jojo dabei ist wird er sich bestimmt etwas zurückhalten. So von wegen Vorbild und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (25. Juni 2011)

Es ist soweit,

Ketta hat es endlich geschafft sich selbst im Forum anzumelden!


viele Grüße an alle Teutonen und alle passiven Mitleser


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Juni 2011)

Ketta schrieb:


> Es ist soweit,
> 
> Ketta hat es endlich geschafft sich selbst im Forum anzumelden!
> 
> ...



cool
wurde aber auch zeit


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juni 2011)

das wurde aber auch zeit
herzlich willkommen

das habe ich noch nie gemacht,
aber jetzt:
eine freundschaftsanfrage
willst du bitte mein freund sein?


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juni 2011)

hi scotti 
(und alle anderen)
ich muss gleich am schreibtisch sitzen...
gestern abend zu wenig geschafft
kann heute morgen nicht radfahren
schade!

(nele schläft wie von der tsetse-fliege gestochen,
die wäre sowieso nicht mitgekommen)


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Juni 2011)

Ach gib es doch zu, du bist vom schieben gestern noch so kaputt, dass du heute nicht alleine auf´s Rad kommst. 
Außerdem hast Du dein Rad ja auch schon wieder kaputt gemacht!!

(puh ich hoffe ich komme gleich alleine aufs Rad, war gestern abend ganz schön platt )


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Juni 2011)

Tja Leute schlechte nachricht...alle Videos und Bilder verseucht!!!!
Sucht mal nach enenm Trojan Generic 265830 auf euren Dateien!!!
Habe einen Scan gemacht und kann mit sicherheit sagen das der Virus nicht von mir ist.Allso bitte virenscan machen und retten was zu retten ist,weil meine Videos sind alle futsch;-((


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2011)

****!!


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Juni 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Tja Leute schlechte nachricht...alle Videos und Bilder verseucht!!!!
> Sucht mal nach enenm Trojan Generic 265830 auf euren Dateien!!!
> Habe einen Scan gemacht und kann mit sicherheit sagen das der Virus nicht von mir ist.Allso bitte virenscan machen und retten was zu retten ist,weil meine Videos sind alle futsch;-((



heyyyyy, willkommen zurück!!

aber jetzt erzähl mal kein sch....
du hast doch bestimmt nur wieder vergessen den akku zu laden...oder eine speicherkarte einzulegen...oder die linse zu säubern...oder ihr seid wg schlamm erst gar nicht gefahren und habt den ganzen tag im yakuzee lustige trinkspielchen mit den les gets bunnies veranstaltet......


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juni 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Tja Leute schlechte nachricht...alle Videos und Bilder verseucht!!!!
> Sucht mal nach enenm Trojan Generic 265830 auf euren Dateien!!!
> Habe einen Scan gemacht und kann mit sicherheit sagen das der Virus nicht von mir ist.Allso bitte virenscan machen und retten was zu retten ist,weil meine Videos sind alle futsch;-((



technisch versteh ich das nicht,
guck mal nach, ob du auf deine videos nicht doch noch
zugreifen kannst (sind die von deinem antivirenprogramm in quarantäne geschickt, oder gelöscht worden?) 

ansonsten:
herzlich willkommen zurück
alle gesund?
oder ist eure haut wirklich komplett vom jakuzzibaden 
(und was man da so macht) angelöst?

erzählt mehr
bitte


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2011)

Es war echt genial in PDS, wir hatten viel spass! Mit so ner bekloppten Truppe bin ich noch nie in Urlaub gefahren (Verrückte Mongos ).
Die Trails in Les Gets können sich echt sehen lassen aber die Trails in Chatel und Les Crossets wo wir am letzten Tag waren, da am Fr erst das ganze gebiet offen war, hat noch mal alle getoppt!!!!!  
Ich hab schon überlegt da dieses Jahr noch mal für ein paar Tage hinzufahren.

Mehr die Tage, ich hoffe das meine Karte nicht betroffen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. Juni 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ach gib es doch zu, du bist vom schieben gestern noch so kaputt, dass du heute nicht alleine auf´s Rad kommst.
> Außerdem hast Du dein Rad ja auch schon wieder kaputt gemacht!!
> 
> (puh ich hoffe ich komme gleich alleine aufs Rad, war gestern abend ganz schön platt )



1. mein rad hab ich nicht kaputt gemacht
das hat das allein  gemacht!
2. habe ich die gerissene kette noch gestern abend repariert
weil ich sowieo am schreibtisch war und ich keine lust hatte.
habe mir nämlich gleich die rolle tesa genommen und die kette repariert
3....
stimmt: mir tun die schultern wegen muskelkater weh,
aber wieso musst ich eigentlich die drei räder 
immer diesen steilen berg runter tragen???
so
und nun die pdsler
bitte


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2011)

bonjour,
alle wieder da .
mitgebracht haben haben wir auch was.
einen virus.
genau gesagt sind es zwei.
gegen den einen wird es hoffentlich ein programm geben,der ghostrider bekommt das schon hin,gegen den anderen hilft nur die fahrt nach pds.
der chrisxrossi wurde im vorfeld bei seiner aussage was uns dort erwartet noch von einigen belächelt,in pds war er dann an der reihe.
unglaubliche abfahrten,unglaubliche ausblicke ,unglaubliche eindrücke.
kein wunder das sich die weltstars der dh -szene dort den lenker in die hand geben.
alles zusammen der hammer.
die pläne für den nächsten trip ins gelobte land laufen schon.
besten dank an unseren reiseführer pinocchio,ohne ihn hätten wir die besten trails wohl nicht gefunden.
besten dank an die verrrrrückten mongos für eine spannende woche .


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2011)

hier schon das erste virenfreie bild aus pds.
geschenkt wurde keinem was.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2011)

keinem


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juni 2011)

ihr hattet wohl spass
ich jetzt auch
mehr!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Juni 2011)

Daten gerettet!!!! Alles da


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juni 2011)

ohh cool!!

ganz links der junge
was hat´n der für´n rad
und
der zweite von rechts da - der mit dem ff - wer ist das den???

und... 
und alle die auf christian gehört haben,
haben sich ein gummi besorgt
für an die gabel - brav!


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2011)

Pascal wie hast du den virus wegbekommen, meine karte hat das auch...


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Juni 2011)

Herrlich endlich wieder was los hier!

Fehlen auf dem Foto nicht welche?

Gegen Viren hilft Penicillin - oder nicht?

Wir daheim gebliebenen hatten auch viel Spaß!! Danke an Jojo und die Schlabberketten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2011)

Steve Peat, George Brannigan (Devinci), Fabien Barel, Nico Vulliouz, Darren Berrecloth, Sam Blenkinsop, Cam Cole und noch ein paar andere WC fahrer waren da.


----------



## Ketta (26. Juni 2011)

Ja, endlich ist die Langeweile vorbei!

Die Daheimgebliebenen wollen 

fotosvideosfotosvideosfotosvideosfotosvideosfotos
videosfotosvideosfotosvideosfotosvideosfotos

ghostrider hau rein mit den Videos!!

Ich hab schon 4 Freunde !


----------



## T:)B (26. Juni 2011)

zum glück haben die videos überlebt und einige bilder! hatte gestern echt sau den schock als ich die cam an meinem pc hatte ! also auf meiner speicherkarte ist alles weg! -.-


----------



## Zico (26. Juni 2011)

Hey PDS-Mongos: Willkommen zurück!!! 
Haut rein mit den Pics und Vids, haben ja noch welche die Epidemie überlebt - sowas habe ich ja noch nie gehört, scheint wohl an Eurer Hygiene im Rudel zu liegen. 
Freue mich schon auf Eure Geschichten! 
Bin voll auf Entzug, aber Wetter hier war auch nicht motivierend...

@Ketta: Schön dass du die technischen hürden zum Forum überwinden konnstest.


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Juni 2011)

Ich schlage vor, die PDS´ler machen einen Foto u. Video-Abend mit Bier und Würstchen und allen anderen Schikanen!!


----------



## Zico (26. Juni 2011)

Super Vorschlag!


scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, die PDS´ler machen einen Foto u. Video-Abend mit Bier und Würstchen und allen anderen Schikanen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (26. Juni 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Daten gerettet!!!! Alles da



na also,
geht doch 

was für eine truppe
tb hat auf jeden fall die sexiest dh-shorts ever an
herbert wächst vor freude´n alien aus´m bauch
fb hatte seine stehkrücke mit
ricobra checkt die bunnies und bestellt schonma zwei proseco
und bei den anderen handelt es sich doch um die wc-fahrer, oder!?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Juni 2011)

So erste video lädt hoch meine Freunde(Außer der FB) der olle Menschenfeind;-))
Hab heute 4 Stunden an einem PDS Trailer gearbeitet und dan schmiert der Rechner ab. Aber zum einstand gibts den Oberhammerpornogeilen Panorama Trail in fast voller länge


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2011)

GEIL!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juni 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> na also,
> geht doch
> 
> was für eine truppe
> ...



*volltreffer*


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> na also,
> geht doch
> 
> was für eine truppe
> tb hat auf jeden fall die sexiest dh-shorts ever an




korrekt,
die hatte eines der bunnies  am abend vorher liegen gelassen und meine total stylische o`foxangst mitgenommen.
egal, wer so schöne beine hat kann alles tragen.


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Juni 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> egal, wer so schöne beine hat kann alles tragen.



na dann muss *sie* aber verdammt schöne beine gehabt haben
oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden...


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Juni 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> So erste video lädt hoch



wie lange dauert das denn noch....?????
ich warte....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Juni 2011)

hat schon 2 mal nicht zu ende geladen???
Lad das gleich bei you Tube hoch


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juni 2011)

sind gerade zeimlich viel online
und trommeln mit den fingern auf die tische
youtube also
na gut
dann komm ich gleich wieder


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11923

training für pds 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2011)

13 uihr ist mir zu früh 14 uhr passt besser bei mir.... 

Ah ja hier noch was für unsere Willingen Freunde... 


Hier nochwas übers Mega


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Juni 2011)




----------



## jojo2 (27. Juni 2011)

vergesst nicht
eure kommentare unter das video zu setzten
finde ich

@schlabberkette
jo! habe den film erst um halb zwei angucken können,
musste bis dahin einen eigenen kleinen streifen 
bearbeiten und hochladen, aber getrunken habe ich nichts!
das muss an ghostriders film gelegen haben


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2011)

schöne nummer...das war ein trail  auf den spuren von berry der tatze und peat werauchimmer


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. Juni 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schöne nummer...das war ein trail  auf den spuren von berry der tatze und peat werauchimmer


Hey Enduro das finde ich aber jetzt nicht in Ordnung, da kann ja jetzt keiner für das Du Berry die Tatze nicht kennst!!! Unsere Jugend braucht Vorbilder auch wenn Du mit den Vorbilder Probleme hast oder nicht kennst!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2011)

hey FB...DUbist doch mein großes vorbild....


----------



## jojo2 (27. Juni 2011)

ohh
seid ihr beiden euch in pds näher gekommen
schön
nich, dass der tb...
ach was: manchmal funktionieren dreieecksbeziehungen


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juni 2011)

nee jojo,
man muß auch loslassen können.er hat in pds das warme nest verlassen und muß nun seine ersten flugversuche unternehmen.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Juni 2011)

verstehe
können wir helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2011)

dem FB


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juni 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> musste bis dahin einen eigenen kleinen streifen
> bearbeiten und hochladen



jojo, wo isser denn, dein filmchen
hab ihn noch nicht gefunden
oder muss ich im ibc etwa in der "ab18-Zone" bei den nichtjugendfreien exemplaren nachschauen 

also in pds müssen sich offensichtlich ja so einige dinge zugetragen haben,
die ich hier gar nicht näher erläutert haben will (tb-enduro-fb)
oder vielleicht doch


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2011)

och, war nicht so wild...der FB war nur nicht mit dem TB im zimmer...das konnte er nicht so gut... 

ob er das trauma je überwinden wird???


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Juni 2011)

bei wehm ruckelt das video auch....muße ander Konvertieren,wegen Virusstreß
ging nur nich XVID


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juni 2011)

hey ghostrider, 
also ich seh nur deine nase im helm ruckeln

das trauma von fb werden wir wohl hier im forum behandeln müssen,
sonst schafft der datt nich..
der arme....


----------



## jojo2 (27. Juni 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jojo, wo isser denn, dein filmchen



ich hatte so gehofft, dass einer nachfragt
liegt in der kunstabteilung, kühltheke

link enttfernt
um schlimmstes zu verhindern

und du hast recht:
alleine schaffen die das nicht. 
andererseits: schlafstörungen, grübelzwang
und schmetterlinge im bauch werden typischerweise 
als nicht behandlungsbedürftig eingestuft.
trotzdem: reden hilft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juni 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hatte so gehofft, dass einer nachfragt
> liegt in der kunstabteilung, kühltheke




hilfe jojo,
ich hab mir grad erst 10 sekunden von deinem vid angeguckt und habe jetzt schon angst!!!!
ich sehe ein bodennah lebendes individuum
ich sehe schlamm
ich höre baulärm
...kann ich bedenkenlos weitergucken
ohne dass ich nachher traurig bin


----------



## jojo2 (27. Juni 2011)

du würdest traurig sein!
nicht weitergucken
(eigentlich wollte ich den link gleich wieder wegnehmen
denn das darf sich eigentlich keiner angucken)


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juni 2011)

das ist ja sooo hart,
gut das wir drüber geredet haben

das dumme ist nur
du hast mich jetzt natürlich neugierig gemacht

gucken
nichtgucken
ja
nein
ja
nein
jain
nö
doch
ach menno

sch... zwickmühle

mhhh, ich guck doch


neee, lieber doch nicht







...doch jetzt...
ich machs einfach
jojo, du würdest doch bestimmt nie-nie-nimmer schlimme sachen zeigen....



hoffe ich..

oder???
ich guck jetzt einfach.....so


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. Juni 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> och, war nicht so wild...der FB war nur nicht mit dem TB im zimmer...das konnte er nicht so gut...
> 
> ob er das trauma je überwinden wird???


Enduro was für ein Trauma??? War gut zufrieden mit meinen Zimmerkollegen und böse auf euch beiden war ich doch auch nicht habe euch beide doch noch geholfen als ihr  spät abends vor meinen Bett standen und das Problem hatten das er nicht dick wird!!!!Noch einen kleinen Tipp für alle die vielleicht das nächste mal mit wollen, Leute mit schwachen Gemüt, überlegt euch das gut in PDS täten sich menschliche Abgründe auf, die vielleicht nicht jeder verarbeiten kann!!!!! So viele bekloppte Leute unter einen Dach hab ihr noch nicht gesehen!!! Und noch einen kleinen Tipp für Jojo falls er das nächste mal mitkommen möchte, überleg es dir gut, für dich ist da soviel Arbeit Du würdest nicht eine Minute zum biken kommen.


----------



## Chefkocher (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

schon nicht schlecht (...und manchmal auch schockierend), was Ihr so alles an den Start bekommt. Leider sind uns, meinem Brüderchen und mir, unsere Leute abhanden gekommen. Okay, sie sind zwar noch da, wollen aber irgendwie andere Sachen fahren als wir, sprich wir finden dummerweise keinen gemeinsamen Nenner mehr. Ursprünglich sind wir in der Vergangenheit, wie die meisten wahrscheinlich im wesentlichen Touren gefahren. Endlich mit den neuen Hobeln ausgestattet möchten wir nun eigentlich nur noch das machen für uns das Biken immer ausgemacht hat, adrenalingespickte Abahrten, technische Herausforderungen, Endurotouren usw. Zwar stecken wir trotz unseres fortgeschrittenen Alters in den sprichwörtlichen Kinderschüchen, wir sind aber stets bemüht (schon damals stand es so oder so ähnlich in unseren Zeugnissen ;-)

Leider kann man nicht jedes Wochenende nach Winterberg, Willingen und Co. fahren, da wir aber beide in Iburg gebaut haben, liegen wir eigentlich in idealer Lage. Der Hüggel und die Null in Pedalierweite und alle umliegenden Spots (D. Klippen, Baumberge usw.) mobil ohne Probleme zu erreichen suchen wir eigentlich nur noch nach einer Gruppe Gleichgesinnter, die uns Spätentwicklern die ein oder anderen Spots zeigen können oder an denen wir einfach ehrfurchtsvoll heraufblicken können ;-)

Also, kurze Rede langer Sinn, falls Ihr noch zwei gelegentlich Mitfahrer suchtin schönen Bad Iburg gibts zwei davon.

Beste Grüße


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juni 2011)

jojo,
hab den film jetzt in voller länge gesehen
ich bin sprachlos
sozusagen "ohne worte"
gut das der link nicht mehr im forum verfügbar ist
nicht auszudenken was alles hätte passieren können
wenn einer der psychosomatisch veränderten pds-heimkehrer das teil gesehen hätte...
puhhh, schlimmstes verhindert


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2011)

Kommt doch einfach beim nächsten Termin vorbei...


----------



## Richie_Gecko (27. Juni 2011)

Hi,

da will ich mich, als kleines Brüderchen vom Chefkocher, natürlich auch mal kurz zu Wort melden. 

Beim nächstenTreffen wär ich natürlich auch gern dabei. Also wenn ihr eure Gruppe noch ein bißchen aufstocken wollt/könnt sagt einfach wann und wo das nächste Treffen ist.

Gruß aus Bad Iburg
Lars


----------



## jojo2 (27. Juni 2011)

hi chefkocher
wie du bemerkt hast,
sind hier viele wirklich unerschrockene
davon lass dich nicht schrecken
obwohl: ich versuvhe auch um 13 uhr da zu sein
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11923

schlabberkette
alle achtung!
und du redest noch mit mir mir! wow!
fb: wenn du wüsstest. ich hab´s jeden tag mit mir zu tun.
das sind abgründe. da träumst du nur von


cooles bild richie


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Kommt doch einfach beim nächsten Termin vorbei...



hey rigger und jojo
ist das nicht zu früh
kann man die pds-ler so schnell resozialisieren
oder zumindest wieder so herstellen, das normale menschen nach einer begegnung mit ihnen nicht unmittelbar zu dir (jojo) müssen
ich bin da ja nur vorsichtig
zum schutze von chefkocher & richie_gecko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2011)

Ich bin sa eh nur auf der durchreise in ibbenbüren, muss nach bassum.


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Juni 2011)

Jojo, bitte hilf mir, wo kann man Dein Filmchen angucken??
Ist das von Samstag?


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juni 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Jojo, bitte hilf mir, wo kann man Dein Filmchen angucken??
> Ist das von Samstag?



scotti
guck lieber nicht


----------



## jojo2 (27. Juni 2011)

scotti
sind nicht wir gewesen
ist was anderes
dagegen waren wir beide echte düsenjets



soll ich unsere aufnahmen noch zusammenstellen?
(hätte da auch schon eine idee wie. wird aber ein bißchen schwierig mit der zeit.
könnte ich mir ein paar tage zeit dafür lassen? )


----------



## jojo2 (27. Juni 2011)

häi du schlabberkette
das willingenvideo ist doch echt klasse,
das von zole ist auch super 
es gibt heute echt gute alternativen zu videos von lahmen schnecken
scotti in dem von zole kommt ein schöner norwegian drift drin vor (bei 1:38)


----------



## freetourer (27. Juni 2011)

hi jungs.

hat vielleicht jemad von euch gleich noch bock ne runde zu biken? setze mich gleich ins auto und start um 19:30 in tecklenburg am parkplatz vor der polizei. vielleicht kann ja einer von euch locals den guide spielen ? - bin sonst eher in der nähe von bielefeld unterwegs.

mfg


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juni 2011)

muss ich auch sagen jojo, klasse videos heute im ibc 
...aber auch das auf vimeo
...ist zwar irgendwie anders
...aber extrem spannend 

hey freetourer
hätte voll bock
darf aber nicht
kann aber auch nicht
und bin auch kein local
schade...


----------



## Totoxl (27. Juni 2011)

Fährt eigentlich auch jemand am Sonntag? Muss dringend mal wieder aufs Rad.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juni 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> verstehe
> können wir helfen?



helfen?
dem fb?
es ist wahrscheinlich einfacher mit einer kreidler florett auf den mond zu fliegen.
aber du kannst es gern versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/Star-Trek-offizielle-W%C3%B6rterbuch-Klingonisch/dp/3893655441/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309207369&sr=8-1

Das wäre mal ein anfang FB.


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Star-Trek-offizielle-W%C3%B6rterbuch-Klingonisch/dp/3893655441/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309207369&sr=8-1
> 
> Das wäre mal ein anfang FB.


Hey Blumenmädchen, zu viel Kraut geraucht oder hat einer gesagt es stinkt das Du Furz dich melden darfst!!


----------



## enduro pro (28. Juni 2011)

hey FB, das mit den blumenmädchen war aber gemein... 

der toto hat es ja schon angesprochen, wie sieht es mit sonntag aus???


----------



## enduro pro (28. Juni 2011)

hey christian du alter franzose....du online??? 

was machen die trails  steht PDS noch


----------



## jojo2 (28. Juni 2011)

tag zusammen
ich könnte wieder haufenweise unnütze zeilen schreiben, 
damit die zeit bis zu ghostriders videos schneller vergeht,
aber vergeht sie dann wirklich schneller??

daher schnell was zum zeitvertreib
http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1016519/ixs-dirt-masters-festival-2011-in-winterbergger

ich hatte nur noch keine zeit, alles anzugucken,
denke aber, dass das ein vernünftiger zusammenschnitt ist

also ghostrider
in deiner haut möcht ich nicht stecken.
2 wochen - mehr zeit wirst du kaum kriegen


----------



## rigger (28. Juni 2011)

Also ich werde am sa um kurz vor 13 Uhr am Parkplatz sein, düse aber weiter nach Bassum. Abends hätte ich aber wohl noch bock auf ne runde im Teuto, ich schätze ich bin so ca. um 1730 bis 18oo uhr am Parkplatz, wer also lust hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juni 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der toto hat es ja schon angesprochen, wie sieht es mit sonntag aus???



setz doch einen termin , wenn es samstagabend nicht zu hart wird bin ich dabei.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Juni 2011)

konas sind sehr beliebt...zumindest bei meinen katzen...seit ich 2 stück im keller stehen habe ist das katzenklo immer sauber 

scheint am kona zu liegen das sie dort immer an den reifen machen, beim yeti haben sie das noch nie getan


----------



## enduro pro (29. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11931

für all die die samstag nicht können oder sonntag nochmal möchten...


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juni 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> scheint am kona zu liegen das sie dort immer an den reifen machen, beim yeti haben sie das noch nie getan



das besorgt das herrchen auch ausreichend selber.


----------



## Bo0g!e Down (30. Juni 2011)

hey ,
bin aus nähe ibbenbüren und würd gern mal wissen wo es dort (vom wandererparkplatz dörenter klippen aus z.B. ,andere zweckdienliche autoabstellmöglichkeiten sind mir nicht bekannt) strecken gibt wo ich mein dh-bike annähernd ausreitzen könnte. hab z.b. hier was vom hermannstrail gelesen. Könnte mir jemand per pm ne wegbeschreibung schicken? 
Wie siehts sonst in ibbenbüren und umgebung mit guten trails aus'?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## enduro pro (30. Juni 2011)

zu meinem vorposter....

MTB fahren ist wie kochen  ein guter koch verrät seine rezepte auch nicht, läd aber gern ein zum probieren...

komm einfach mal zu einem unserer treff's, fahr mal mit und du wirst ein paar trails kennenlernen...nach ein paar mal mitfahren wirst du schon ne menge wege gesehen haben...

aberdein DH bike wirst du bei uns im teuto nirgens an seine
grenzen bringen können...


----------



## M.N. (30. Juni 2011)

Ich war heute mit meinem Netbook bei einem IT Fachmann, nach seiner Aussage ist der Rechner frei von Problemen aller Art. Wo also auch immer die Probleme her kommen... nicht von mir.


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2011)

Mein Virenscaner ist bei meiner Karte sofort angesprungen, vorher hatte ich se noch bei mir im pc und alles war bestens, nach dem Urlaub sind viren drauf.

Ich geh ja mal davon aus das jeder nen virenscanner bei sich drauf hat....


----------



## M.N. (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe leider nur ein altes Programm, daher habe ich die Nummer auch sofort zum prüfen gegeben..! Aber wir gesagt, bei mir ist nichts an Problemen zu finden, und die Externe Festplatte u. auch die SD Karten sind frei von Viren.


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2011)

Zieh dir mal das hier...

http://www.avira.com/de/avira-free-antivirus

Ist kostenlos und eigentlich recht gut, hat bei mir den virus auf der Karte sofort erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Juni 2011)

meine Daten waren auch weg, hab dann den Pc Inspektor die Daten zurück holen können. Smart Recovery konnte mir nicht helfen, versucht es mal mit dem PC inspektor. Aber die Daten bitte einzeln reparieren und nich alle auf mal.


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2011)

Ja bin grad dabei die daten per Pc inspector zurückzuholen... 

Wie wars noch in PDS Chris?? Erzähl...


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Juni 2011)

das Wetter wurde immer besser und besser, allerdings fehlten mir die verückten Mongos. Deshalb bin ich auch wieder ehr zurück als geplant. Ich fahr aber um den 16 Juli wieder hin.


----------



## enduro pro (30. Juni 2011)

nimm mich mit christian, das war schön dort


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2011)

Ja enduro, nimm den FB gleich mit der hat doch den ganzen Juli frei. Dann muss er nicht so ganz alleine im Keller hocken.


----------



## enduro pro (30. Juni 2011)

hör mal FB, das blumenmädchen macht dich von der seite an


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2011)

BTW meine bilder konnte ich retten, kommt demnächst ins fotoalbum hier.


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. Juni 2011)

Was juckt mich das wenn sich ein Floh kratzt!!! Wenn man den ganzen Tag mit Blumen redet und die nicht antworten dann muß man sich hin und wieder aufmerksam machen, das ist nur ein stummer Schrei nach Hilfe!!!! Aber Ich bin mit den TB voll ausgelaßtet, vielleicht kannst du Enduro den Blumenmädchen ein bischen helfen!!!!! Sorry, aber einer muß es erledigen.


----------



## enduro pro (30. Juni 2011)

laß mal stecken FB...das ist mir auch ne ecke zu hoch...das soll mal wer anders erledigen...

anbei ein foto der helden von champery.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (30. Juni 2011)

und noch eines....das grauen von chatel....leider ist der "big drop" sehr klein, obwohl er eher sehr "big" war....muaahhhhhhhh


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Juni 2011)

So Leute hab zeit zum schneiden!!!!
Rahmen is gebrochen (riss in der Kettenstrebe:-(()


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Juni 2011)

Was gibt´s als nächstes? Wieder ein Trek oder lieber was ordentliches wie ein Ghost??

Oder ein Kona aus Baustahl, also unkaputtbar? Ach ne, geht nicht, ihr habt doch auch Katzen!!

Im Ernst, echt sch...ße die Sache mit dem Rahmen und 2 Wochen Pause


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2011)

Kettenstrebe gerissen, **** geht doch noch auf garantie oder nicht?

Ich hab bei mir noch keinen riss gefunden, hab es die mal vernünftig sauber gemacht.

Dann hau mal rein wir wollen was sehen pascal, hast jahr jetzt genug zeit.


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Juni 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> So Leute hab zeit zum schneiden!!!!
> Rahmen is gebrochen (riss in der Kettenstrebe:-(()



so was wär dir mit´nem

*VOTEC*

niiiiiiiiiieeeee passiert


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Juni 2011)

Hast Du eigentlich Schlabberkette mal Probe sitzen lassen?
Das würde alles erklären. So hart könnte nicht mal PDS sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Juni 2011)

Menschenfeinde!!!!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Juli 2011)




----------



## enduro pro (1. Juli 2011)

hey, mach den TB nicht so schlecht  der kann nicht dafür das er neben dem FB-menschenfeind sitzen muß...

das mit deinem rahmen ist ja nicht so dolle....schon reklamiert???


----------



## jojo2 (1. Juli 2011)

also eigentlich...
eigentlich wollte ich mal kurze zeit den mund halten
aber
sonst kriegt das ja wieder keiner mit:
(außer ketta natürlich)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14565/h


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Juli 2011)




----------



## Papa-Joe (1. Juli 2011)

Moin Mädels, ihr braucht morgen bei der Runde durch den Teuto nicht auf mich warten. Hab vorgestern meine Ausbildung beendet und das wird heute Abend in Münster gefeiert, ich glaube nicht dass ich dann morgen um eins schon wieder auf den Beinen bin. Sonntag werd ichs aber wohl wieder schaffen. Also, nen schönen Ritt morgen und Prost!


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Juli 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>



hey ghosty,
ich hab da so´n reparaturkit rumliegen
das hat mir der scotty doch letztens für mein votec geschenkt
genau für solche fälle

war gut gemeint vom scotty, aber ich brauch das nicht
weil mein votec ja gar nicht kaputt geht 

also, ich kann´s dir mal leihen, dieses universal-rep-kit


scotty,
lebt dein ghost eigentlich noch
das hat doch so komische Geräusche gemacht
nachdem ich mal ein paar meter damit fahren *musste*


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Juli 2011)

Mit ein bischen Fett und Spucke tat´s das wieder! Kannste die Ketta fragen.
Außerdem wird der Rahmen jetzt ja von den neuen Ghost Stickern zusammen gehalten! Was soll da noch passieren?
Habt ihr euch schon für die Teuto-Tours am Samstag angemeldet? Mittags ist doch eure Zeit, so kurz nach dem Aufstehen


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Juli 2011)

nee sorry, keine Zeit
mittags gibts doch frühstück


----------



## rigger (1. Juli 2011)

Hier noch was aus Chatel!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14368720"]ChÃ¢tel Summer 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juli 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> So Leute hab zeit zum schneiden!!!!
> Rahmen is gebrochen (riss in der Kettenstrebe:-(()


 
das ist ein zeichen ghostrider,ein zeichen um sich endlich dem leichtbauwahn abzuwenden und sich ein richtiges bike für richtige männer zu kaufen.
*kona*
*trau dich*

habe endlich den virus,trojaner oder was auch immer bekämpft,dauerte auch nur schlappe 2 tage.

wie es aussieht hat nur der m.n. keinen gehabt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juli 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/726

für tobi und den ghostrider,den habt ihr doch bestimmt schon vermißt.
braucht mir nicht zu danken.
eine meiner lieblingsstrecken in pds.


----------



## diddie40 (2. Juli 2011)

hey rigger, ist ja ein nettes filmchen. ich würd sagen : sommercamp pds, mindestens 4 wochen.........

tb, die sind ja gar nicht dreckig geworden und schneller waren die auch nicht, würde gerne mal im trockenem den canyon fahren.


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2011)

Ja da wär ich auch für iddie!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2011)

ich hätte ab dem 11.09 eine woche zeit.

codewort: finale ligure

spanien wir kommen


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2011)

noch ein tip von mir:
in brochterbeck gibt es einen ort an dem vernachlässigte,mißhandelte und kranke bikes eine zuflucht finden und vom hausherren liebevoll gepflegt und gehegt werden bis der böse eigentümer das arme geschöpf wieder abholt und es erneut quält.
habe meine karre gar nicht wieder erkannt.


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich hätte ab dem 11.09 eine woche zeit.
> 
> codewort: finale ligure
> 
> spanien wir kommen



Spanien???


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2011)

oh sorry,
ist das schon portugal????
egal,bis dahin habe ich mein neues auto und europa wird zu einem dorf.
ich sehe uns schon ouzo trinkend an der portugisischen adria sitzen.
hossa


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juli 2011)

rigger,
der tb is nich sehr bewandert

nastrowje!
pflegt man in finale ligure,
(liegt natürlich in luxemburg) 
zu sagen

aber das schöne für ihn und dich ist:
du drehst den tb einmal um die eigene achse
und anschließend kannst du ihm den teuto für die rocky mountains verkaufen
und englischen pfund für den üblichen wechselkurs (2zu1).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (2. Juli 2011)

TB, nicht so laut....nachher wollen sie alle ihre kranken rösser in meinen keller schieben


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2011)

Enduros Bike Wash!!


----------



## enduro pro (2. Juli 2011)

bike wash????? das wäre ja zu einfach...das macht mein nachbarsjunge für nen lolli....


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Juli 2011)

ist heute noch jemand unterwegs? Termin um 13:00 fällt aus.


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich heute abend noch fahren, bin aber in Gelsenkirchen bei Metallica, hat sich gestern so ergeben.  Hab noch ne Karte über 60,-


----------



## enduro pro (2. Juli 2011)

moin sonntagsgruppe...

wenn es morgen früh regnen sollte, so wie es leider per wetterbericht angesagt ist, dann fällt der termin leider aus...bin zwar aus PDS das schlammfahren gewöhnt, doch meine gesundheit verträgt sich im moment leider nicht mit kühlen 14-16 grad und regen...

also, sollte es regnen bin ich raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> rigger,
> der tb is nich sehr bewandert
> 
> ).


 
stimmt,
deshalb möchte ich ja auch mit dem auto dort hin.

@all:
sieht so aus als hätten die kachelmannjünger recht,heute regen,morgen regen.
nicht aufregen


----------



## enduro pro (2. Juli 2011)

TB, kennst du nicht das sprichwort: " sich regen bringt segen" ??????


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2011)

sich bei regen auf unwegsamen wegen bewegen bringt  besonderen segen.


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juli 2011)

hi christian
seh, du bist grad online
wo fährt man vom steinbrink im hüggel (oder so) am besten wieder hoch?
auf dieser endurostrecke (heißt die im unteren bereich hubba du??)?


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Juli 2011)

so so, von wegen 13 Uhr Wanderparkplatz. Julian und ich waren heute leider um 13 Uhr ganz alleine. War trotzdem nett.


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Juli 2011)

hey JoJo,

hubdidu heist die, aber ich muss die Strecke sehen, Namen sagen mir nicht immer so viel.


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Juli 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> so so, von wegen 13 Uhr Wanderparkplatz. Julian und ich waren heute leider um 13 Uhr ganz alleine. War trotzdem nett.



Siehe Post #3540!


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Juli 2011)

der hätte irgendwo bei 3534, denn wir waren schon an den Bikes um die Zeit.
Nächstes mal klappts.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juli 2011)

sorry,
ich war gestern den ganzen tag unterwegs.
habe es leider  total unterschätzt einen einbauherd zu kaufen.
fast so schwierig wie ein vernünftiges bike zu kaufen (wenn man kein kona möchte).http://www.fliegenbein.de/

hier neues vom fb und seiner schwarz/ weißen welt.
http://www.fliegenbein.de/


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Juli 2011)

es soll ja demnächst auch Küchengeräte von Kona geben, auch mit lebenslanger Garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (3. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust eine Runde im Teuto zu fahren? Könnte ab 12h


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juli 2011)

am dienstag ,mittwoch oder donnerstag hätte ich zeit für eine runde durch den teuto.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11948


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juli 2011)

hurrrrra hurrrra ,,,meine goldenen pornopedalen sind da.
ein neues auto habe ich auch,,,,,,,,,,,,gegen einbauherd kaufen ist auto kaufen echt entspannend.


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2011)

ich war heute im teuto
mit lauter anderen. das hat großen spass gemacht.
mit großer bewunderung habe ich meinen mitfahrern 
zugehört. die haben von abenteuern in pds erzählt.
ich war sehr beeindruckt
und im stillen habe ich mich manchmal gefagt, was ich eigentlich hier im teuto mache, wenn die große weite welt...
aber dann habe ich immer wieder mal gemerkt, 
dass ich den wurzeln im teuto unrecht tu
und bin fröhlich weitergehüpft.
war dann doch noch sehr schön



aber richard du hattest recht. ich sah echt sche aus.
zuhause habe ich mich rasiert und die fingernägel geschnitten und die fußnägel schneiden lassen 
und geduscht habe ich auch

hat aber nicht geholfen.
ich war wohl doch irgendwie nich ganz okay.


dann habe ich familienfeier gehabt. das war auch sehr schön.

und sehr lecker wieder mal. ich liebe die zeit sonntags nach dem radfahren


 
und die hier gab´s auch 


und die hier hat eine tochter mitgebracht

war auch sehr lecker

und das hier
(ist jetzt keine torte)
hat mir meine jüngste heute gezeigt
hat sie vor ein paar tagen in polen gekauft 
die polen verstehen es zu leben
und da habe ich an euch gedacht



viel spass beim kuchen backen tb
du kannst ja dann mit deinem neuen auto auch mal picknick machen fahren
ist bestimmt ein schönes cabrio
bis dann
jojo



heute im teuto fahren hat großen spass, 
familienfeier hat großen spass gemacht.
das war wieder ein großartiger tag irgendwie


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juli 2011)

ist kein cabrio,ist ein spießiger kombi,sonst bekomme ich den herd doch nicht nach hause.
aber kein passat!mir hat mal jemand gesagt das es dinge gibt die man nicht tuen soll,passat fahren gehörte dazu.


----------



## diddie40 (3. Juli 2011)

glückwunsch zum neuen auto

mir hat es heute auch spaß gemacht, nette leute, gemütliche runde, und bin den tannendh schneller denn je runter, pds hat mich beflügelt. 

"das war wieder ein großartiger tag irgendwie", kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. Juli 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ist kein cabrio,ist ein spießiger kombi,sonst bekomme ich den herd doch nicht nach hause.
> aber kein passat!mir hat mal jemand gesagt das es dinge gibt die man nicht tuen soll,passat fahren gehörte dazu.


Ja ja,gerade mal vor ein paar Tagen im Beruf eine Sproße auf der Leiter höher gekommen schon schmeißt er mit Kohle um sich als gäbe es kein Morgen!!!!!! Ich hoffe Du hast beim Autokauf besseren Geschmack bewießen wie beim Bikekauf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2011)

das auto wurde nach den gleichen kriterien ausgesucht wie das bike,
es muß in erster linie  zuverlässig sein.


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juli 2011)

tb
irgendwas stimmt nicht an deinem tonfall...


ist was mit dem wagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (4. Juli 2011)

Jojo, das ist doch klar!!!! Auto ist zuverlässig sieht aber Schei..... aus eben ganz wie sein KONA!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb
> irgendwas stimmt nicht an deinem tonfall...
> 
> 
> ist was mit dem wagen?


 

wollte eher auf die dropmuschi 6.0 vom fb ansprechen ,daß schon nach zwei tagen pds hingerichtet war .
gabel (federwegsbegrenzung auf 120mm durch fette beule)
sattelstütze gebrochen
 hinterbau bei dem jeder fliesenleger ins schwärmen kommt


----------



## freetourer (4. Juli 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ...
> hey freetourer
> hätte voll bock
> darf aber nicht
> ...



aber trotzdem danke. 
bin dann halt einmal bis hörstel aufm hermannsweg und zurück.






wie sieht es denn mit einem von euch am mittwoch nachmittag aus?

nur den hermannsweg entlangballern war zwar "ganz nett" - ich würde aber gerne auch mal abseits des hermannsweges fahren.

wäre nett, wenn ich mal bei euren trail - touren mitfahren könnten


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2011)

hier eine möglichkeit.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11948
für mittwoch melden die jungs jede menge regen,ansonsten bin ich dabei.


----------



## freetourer (4. Juli 2011)

hi.

nachmittags ev. ein wenig regen laut wetteronline.

wie wäre es vormittags ?


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich wäre Mittwoch auch dabei, ob Vor- oder Nachmittags ist mir Wurst. Ich versuch auch morgen schon mal mich hochzurappeln und ne kleine Runde am Herman entlang zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (4. Juli 2011)

Mittwoch morgen wäre ich auch dabei. habe von 10:00 bis 13:00 Zeit, nachmittags muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. Juli 2011)

Joa, dann wollen wir das doch fest machen.

Freetourer, TB, 10:00 Uhr morgen am Dörenther Parkplatz?


----------



## freetourer (5. Juli 2011)

Hi.

Perfekt - bin dabei. Noch wer vielleicht?

Wenn noch jemand aus Münster mitfahren will habe ich einen Platz im Auto anzubieten.


----------



## diddie40 (5. Juli 2011)

10:00 Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe, bin dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2011)

ihr glücklichen,
zu der zeit bin ich  leider noch arbeiten.euch viel spaß ,vielleicht jemand am donnerstag so ab 14:00 zeit und lust?


----------



## rigger (5. Juli 2011)

@Teuto willst du jetzt anfang september nach Finale?


----------



## Ketta (5. Juli 2011)

@Papa-Joe, diddie und freetourer: bin auch dabei morgen um 10h!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @Teuto willst du jetzt anfang september nach Finale?


 
wenn jemand mitfährt.
ich hätte ab dem 05.09 für 3 wochen zeit.


----------



## jojo2 (5. Juli 2011)

scotti!
ich hatte leider nicht genug zeit 
vor meiner tour nach whistler.
aber ich hab nun ein anderes video für dich hochgeladen.

ist nicht von mir, aber trotzdem für dich.
ich wußte doch: 
der name hatte irgendwas mit schnee und grinden zu tun
slide, oder flip, oder
scandinavian flick!
so heißt sie, die fahrtechnick!!
gibt´s auch bei myvideo zu sehen,
aber nun auch bei mir!

passwort ist: 
genau! scotti

also nur
scotti

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26011681"]This is a password protected video on Vimeo[/ame]


tb
schönes benutzerbild
hast dich in pds kaum verändert


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2011)

danke jojo,schön zu hören.
es gab auch schon böse zungen die behauptet haben das ich mit den kurzen haaren total affig aussehe.
ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt banane.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2011)

ich treffe mich am donnerstag mit dem chrisxrossi um 14:00 im hüggel/osnabrück,
es soll da ziemlich geile trails geben.
wenn jemand mit möchte bitte pn.


----------



## rigger (6. Juli 2011)

Ich muss mal schauen wies zeitlich passt. Nach Finale zu fahren wäre zuuu geil!!!!

Am besten zelten...


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> t. Nach Finale zu fahren wäre zuuu geil!!!!
> 
> ..


dann einfach machen,
wenn alles klappt sind wir schon zu viert


----------



## rigger (6. Juli 2011)

Mit dem genauen Datum müssten wir noch mal schauen.


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juli 2011)

häi ketta,
was machst du hier? ich dachte, ihr trefft euch zum radfahren um 10


----------



## Ketta (6. Juli 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> häi ketta,
> was machst du hier? ich dachte, ihr trefft euch zum radfahren um 10




was macht du denn hier?
nicht am geisskopf?
oder nächste woche?
oder im forum trotz geisskopf??

bei mir kam über nacht was angeflogen, das sitzt jetzt in den kochen und im kopf und in der nase, nicht weiter schlimm, aber da wäre biken nicht das richtige rezept


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juli 2011)

im forum trotz geisskopf - nene, soweit kommt´s noch
morgen früh geht´s los

na dann: gute besserung!


----------



## freetourer (6. Juli 2011)

@ diddie40 und Papa-Joe:

Danke noch einmal fürs Guiden heute. Hat mir echt Spaß gemacht und die Trails fand ich klasse.

Zu Hause habe ich festgestellt, dass mein geflickter Schlauch, den ich ja verwenden wollte noch ein weiteres Loch hatte - hatte ich wohl beim Flicken zu Hause übersehen. 

Die Batterien haben doch erst kurz vor Schluß schlapp gemacht, deshalb kann ich euch doch noch die Höhenmeter nachliefern: 303hm bergauf.





Freue mich auf ein nächstes Mal - gibt sicher noch reichlich Trails zu entdecken


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Mit dem genauen Datum müssten wir noch mal schauen.


 biz almak yolu ,wie mein spanischer freund guiseppe immer zu sagen pflegt.
eine unterkunft hätte ich auch schon,eine datscha für 4 personen mit blick auf den wendelstein und dem comer see kostet nur 29 euro am tag.
wer bleibt da noch zuhause????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. Juli 2011)

TB du sprichst in rätseln...


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juli 2011)

http://www.google.de/search?q=comer...nN4vvsgaBiJz1Dg&ved=0CHoQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=857

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wendelstein_(Berg)


----------



## diddie40 (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo freetourer
war doch ne schöne lockere tour heute, danke für die auswertung, dann hat man mal me ahnung, was es bedeutet wenn mal 1500-2000 hm angesagt sind.


gut, dass ich im september keine zeit habe. so eine tour vom wendelstein an den comer see über pds und finale ist selbst für mich zu viel


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juli 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> TB du sprichst in rätseln...


 
wieso?
ach du meinst weil mein spanischer freund guiseppe einen nicht typisch englischen,sondern einen polnischen vornamen hat?
das kommt weil seine mutter schwedin ist und sein vater aus skandinavien kommt.
deshalb guiseppe
kann aber auch sein das ich mich vertan habe und ,,,,,,,,,am besten wird sein ich frage ihn nochmal.


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juli 2011)

wasn hier los?nichts los?
ah,,,,sommerloch

wir waren heute am hüggel,ganz schöne hügel da.
lange abfahrten und wenn es überhaupt mal hoch geht dann nur ganz flach .

wie kriegen die osnabrücker das  nur hin?

schönes ding heute


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. Juli 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14287/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (8. Juli 2011)

Ja da war dein Scratchy noch nicht Put....


----------



## Der Cherusker (8. Juli 2011)

Ich will, Ich will!!!! Sei mit dem zufrieden was Du dieses Jahr schon erlebst hast!!!!! Außerdem besteht Hoffnung, der TB sucht schon wieder nach einen Termin für dieses Jahr aber PDS wird es wohl nicht werden, da es dafür schon zu spät ist. Gerüchte höhrt man über Italien finale..... im September maybe.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Juli 2011)

nix Italien, der will ins Land des Ouzo, nach Rumänien, genauer gesagt an den Atlantik nach Finale kurz vor dem Äquator!!


----------



## enduro pro (9. Juli 2011)

finale  finale ist doch immer in berlin 

finale, oooho, finale, ooohoohoohoooooo.....


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Juli 2011)

cool, dann brauch man ja gar kein Geld tauschen! Keine Rubel!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Juli 2011)

am donnerstag geht es nach winterberg!!!!!!!!
wer will ,darf,kann oder muß mit?


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Juli 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> am donnerstag geht es nach winterberg!!!!!!!!
> wer will ,darf,kann oder muß mit?


Na ja, wenn kein anderer auf dich aufpassen will!!! Wie heißt es so schön einer muß den dreckigen Job ja machen.


----------



## enduro pro (10. Juli 2011)

oh, der fb will mit.... na dann fahre ich auch mit


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Juli 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> am donnerstag geht es nach winterberg!!!!!!!!
> wer will ,darf,kann oder muß mit?




Ich habe gerade mein Sparschwein brutal zusammengeschlagen und neben Blut und ein paar Zähnen hat es auch noch einige Münzen ausgehustet. Ich bin also auch dabei!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Juli 2011)

auf der jagd nach ruhm und ehre muß man manchmal solche wege gehen  papa joe.
alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Juli 2011)

Morgen gegen 10:30 -11:00 bin ich am Bocketal. Wer Lust hat kann sich ja anschließen.

Winterberg bin ich eventuell dabei. Ich sag bescheid.


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Juli 2011)

ich fahr morgen früh nach winterberg
hat einer spontan zeit und bock
hätte noch zwei plätze frei..


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Juli 2011)

ich habe urlaub und deshalb keine zeit.
was mache ich nur falsch?
dafür steht der rest der urlaubsaktien ganz oben.
in zeeland ist für die nächsten 16 tage schlechtes wetter gemeldet.

jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!

so nett wie ich bin mußte ich der schlechten stimmung abhilfe schaffen und ein neues urlaubsziel mit gutem wetter suchen.
da bin ich,natürlich rein zufällig,mal wieder auf den gardasee gekommen.
phantastisches wetter,alle schuhmärkte haben auf und der tremalzo,der la rocca und der monte baldo sind auch noch da.
danke petrus und grüß deinen chef , der ist eben doch mountainbiker


----------



## enduro pro (11. Juli 2011)

du hast scheinbar einen guten draht zum petrus...du wolltest doch das es regnet in zeeland 

hey christian, warscheinlich sind der FB und ich morgen auch unterwegs, vielleicht sieht man sich 

TB mach mal ein bild von deinem "pornorad" in "nugget gold"


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Juli 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> TB mach mal ein bild von deinem "pornorad" in "nugget gold"


 
das muß ich erst mit dem admistrator,der fsk und dem deutschen jugendschutzbund absprechen.
solche fotos, für jeden zugänglich, könnten für ein öffentliches ärgernis sorgen.
das will doch keiner.
oder doch?


----------



## Der Cherusker (11. Juli 2011)

Wat soll das ganze Bling bling!!!!! Kümmere Dich mal lieber um die funktion von deinen Kona Pony, habe gehöhrt es steht kurz vor dem gang zum Perdeschlächter.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juli 2011)

war nicht so schlimm.
der enduro konnte es retten und wieder an die pool bringen.
ok,,,muß ich dir erklären, als dropmuschi 6.0 fahrer, was eine pool ist.
mmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhh
egal,,,,,,,wirst du sowieso nie kennenlernen.


----------



## Der Cherusker (12. Juli 2011)

Auh auh auh!!!!! Was währe das Kona Pony ohne deine Mitmenschen, Du Schraubergenie!!!!!!! Finde es aber auch fair von Dir deinen Pony die letzten paar Tage zu versüßen, aber am Pool legen, schmeiß es doch besser hienein!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (12. Juli 2011)

Tja, ich bin Donnerstag leider doch nicht dabei. Hab um 10:00 Uhr nen Termin, der mir entfallen war. Dumm gelaufen. Da sollte ich mich bei meinem Sparschwein wohl mal entschuldigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juli 2011)

nicht traurig sein,für donnerstag sind laut wetter.com für winterberg sehr starke regenfälle gemeldet.
gute besserung an das schwein


----------



## enduro pro (13. Juli 2011)

ich denke mal winterberg fällt morgen aus...

lt. wetter.com wird es dort morgen max 8-10 grad bei dauerregen....

ich bin damit raus...bei uns soll es geringfügig besser werden, wenn dem so ist werd ich gegen mittag ne runde teuto machen....wenn wer lust hat einfach melden....


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. Juli 2011)

last uns doch morgen dann zusammen bei uns oder bei Euch biken. Am besten mal telfonieren falls Ihr nicht fahrt.


----------



## diddie40 (13. Juli 2011)

Gegen Mittag wäre ich auch dabei, dann könntest du (crisscrossi ) mir ja den Hebel mitbringen. Wenn´s regnet komme ich dann zu dir.
enduro, nenn mal ne Zeit, mir ist das egal, habe bis ca. 17:00 Zeit


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. Juli 2011)

hört sich gut an.


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. Juli 2011)

Joa, am Mittag bin ich auch dabei, solange das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. Juli 2011)

bei mir ist es sehr windig aber trocken...wollte so um 11.30 los...treffen am hotel "teutoburger wald" ???

da hats den großen paarkplatz


----------



## diddie40 (14. Juli 2011)

ok, aber wofür brauchen wir den größeren Parkplatz?
Bin um 11:30 da.


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Juli 2011)

Leute ich muss leider Arbeiten !!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juli 2011)

Ich auch!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Juli 2011)

können uns auch im bocketal treffen...


----------



## diddie40 (14. Juli 2011)

für alle, die mit wollen: `12:00 Parkplatz Bocketal


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Juli 2011)

Hui, gut dass ist knapp aber bis 12 schaff ichs 

Bis gleich!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Juli 2011)

Hi leute wolte nur mal sagen das ich noch lebe,kann nur gerade nich biken weil a Bike schrott und b gerade mächtig viele probleme in meiner beziehung habe....hoffe das ich das alles gut überstehe!!!!
Melde mich mal wieder wenn ich besser drauf bin und mein Bike auch wieder heile ist!!!!!


----------



## rigger (14. Juli 2011)

Alles wir gut, ein paar Videos haben wir ja schon gesehen... 

Das bekommst du schon wieder hin.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hi leute wolte nur mal sagen das ich noch lebe,kann nur gerade nich biken weil a Bike schrott und b gerade mächtig viele probleme in meiner beziehung habe....hoffe das ich das alles gut überstehe!!!!
> Melde mich mal wieder wenn ich besser drauf bin und mein Bike auch wieder heile ist!!!!!


 

wer bis zum hals in aa steht sollte auf keinen fall den kopf hängen lassen ghostrider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. Juli 2011)

marc b hat´s gefunden!
das wart ihr? verkleidet? mit verstellter stimme?
aber ich hab euch wieder erkannt!
hab´s genau gehört!
"hau endlich rein fb!"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8515737&postcount=150


----------



## Totoxl (14. Juli 2011)

@Ghostrider
Ich kann da nicht viel zu sagen, aber ich hoffe alles wird gut.

@Jojo
Sehr gutes Video, sieht echt flowig bei den Jungs aus und da sind auch schon krasse Sachen bei.


----------



## enduro pro (14. Juli 2011)

hey TB und FB....was war los, keine meldungen und nicht mitgefahren heut...ihr hattet doch zeit  war ne kurze aber schöne runde...

und am dienstag mit dem FB, das war noch schöner...am kanal sitzen zum bier und sonne und so...


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey TB und FB....was war los, keine meldungen und nicht mitgefahren heut...ihr hattet doch zeit
> .


 
zeit schon  , aber nicht 24 h online.


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Juli 2011)

So kurz war die Runde garnicht, ich hatte immerhin über 19km aufm Tacho stehen. Aber ich glaube wir haben relativ wenig höhenmeter gemacht. Kam mir im Endeffekt aber auch entgegen.


----------



## enduro pro (14. Juli 2011)

j, stimmt, waren recht wenig hm, aber spaß war dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2011)

?


----------



## enduro pro (14. Juli 2011)

spaß, das kennst du doch


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juli 2011)

endlich konnte ich dem fb die pds bilder abquatschen,gegen bares werden die "fahrrad bergab schieben" bilder gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (15. Juli 2011)

Bloß nicht!! Alle ins Forum...


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Juli 2011)

bin morgen um 10 Uhr mit ghostrider am parkplatz dörenthe verabredet!!
ist sonst noch jemand am start??


----------



## cannondude (15. Juli 2011)

Hat der Ghostrider schon wieder ein Rad?

Ich muss noch meine Schulden mit ihm begleichen, ich bin also dabei!


----------



## diddie40 (15. Juli 2011)

ich komme auch. hast du noch die alte gabel?
würde ich mir gerne anschauen.


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juli 2011)

Ich versuche zu kommen. Weiß aber noch nicht ob es klappt.


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Juli 2011)

diddie, die gabel bring ich mit

cannondude, die eine tour im teuto wird das scratch vom ghostrider schon noch aushalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (15. Juli 2011)

OK, ich nehme Gaffa-Tape mit


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juli 2011)

Nimm lieber Alu-Folie mit. Die hat die gleiche Stärke wie ein Trek Rahmen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juli 2011)

ich bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juli 2011)

ohne worte


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juli 2011)

und was habt ihr gemacht,
nachdem ihr für diese foto gepost habt??

alufolie!
ghostrider, du hast hier echte freunde,
jetzt geht´s dir bestimmt schon wieder besser.
das wird dann morgen bestimmt ne spassige runde
denkt dann mal kurz an mich - ich werde am pc sitzen


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juli 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und was habt ihr gemacht,
> nachdem ihr für diese foto gepost habt??


 
wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben wir uns dann umgedreht und bitterlich geweint.


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juli 2011)

was ich vergaß:
wir fahren ja kaum mehr zusammen,
daher habe ich beschlossen, mir
eine kleine andenkengalerie aufzubauen.

hier mein erstes stück. ein t-shirt,
hatte nur für das foto gerade nicht so viel zeit,
um zu zeigen, wie das am mann aussieht



in diesem sinne:
cu

coole bilder rigger
und ein fb mit einem fb am mann


----------



## rigger (15. Juli 2011)

Bilder PDS 2011 hier habter mal was zu glupschen....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Juli 2011)

Leute könnt ihr mal aufhöhren über mein kack scratch zu lästern....thats not a Bug....
its a Feature;-))   
das dingen hällt wohl noch,,,,die neue schwinge is ja schon aufm Meer


----------



## diddie40 (15. Juli 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Bilder PDS 2011 hier habter mal was zu glupschen....


 
hey rigger, danke für die fotos, habe mir ein paar runter geladen, vielleicht kann der ein oder andere deinem beispiel folgen und seine fotos von pds hochladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. Juli 2011)

vielleicht schaffe ich es auch morgen früh....


----------



## rigger (15. Juli 2011)

Die Bilder sind komprimiert, die großen hab ich auf dem rechner...

Edit: Ich hab jetzt mal Bilder mit ner höheren Auflösung hochgeladen.


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Juli 2011)

war ne schöne runde heute
bin platt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juli 2011)

ich bin auch platt,platt weil du platt bist,bist doch sonst nie platt.
war echt eine entspannte runde.


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Juli 2011)

Hi Nils, danke für die Bilder! Gruß


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Juli 2011)

Andre du platt.. !!!!????


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2011)

An uinser Filmer, welches programm nehmt ihr zum schneiden, hab heute ein wenig mit der Gopro gefilmt, Movie Maker geht so.


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juli 2011)

bin auch suuuuper platt. wir sind noch bis fast 17:00 unterwegs gewesen. Einer von uns hat ein bischen schlapp gemacht, deshalb hat es etwas länger gedauert.

@schlabberkette
ich habe ganz vergessen wg. der Schoner zu fragen ...


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2011)

Leider sehr kurz da akku leer, mehr kommt noch wenn wieder besseres Wetter ist.

Ach ja hier ist noch was für euch... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11997


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juli 2011)

Wie, ohne grillen?


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr wollt können wir auch grillen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juli 2011)

bin dabei.
also da bei.
beim grillen und so.

der termin für pds 2012 steht,der steht aber noch nirgendwo.
habe ihn zumindest nicht gefunden, da wo er steht.
es soll direkt zum season opening nach chatel gehen.
wenn jemand den termin findet bitte hier abgeben.


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Juli 2011)

goldene Zähne passend zum kona


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich ist das in chaten immer das erste we im juli...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juli 2011)

eigentlich ist im juli auch sommer.

hatte ich mir schon gedacht,aber nichts gefunden was das auch bestätigt.
wenn der termin sicher ist,ist es noch früh genug zum buchen.
dieses mal soll es  eine nummer nobler werden habe ich gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (16. Juli 2011)

rigger
kurze filme auch mit moviemaker, größere projekte mit pinnacle studio 14
zum vid: warum bist du nicht links runter, sieht spannend aus 

scotti
dann frag doch jetzt wegen der schoner 


@all:
eyyy.. jetzt lasst mich doch mal ausreden, wollte sagen...
...ich *bin* *platt*fußmäßig heute gut davon gekommen
...im gegensatz zur letzten tour im teuto (2 platten)
...war echt ne entspannte runde, totaaal locker
...ich wäre auch gerne noch länger gefahren
...aber die beiden opis mussten ja schnell ins heim
...um 18 uhr gibt´s da abendessen und danach bingo


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Juli 2011)

schlabberkette- hahahaha !!!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, um 18:00 Abendessen und danach das berühmt berüchtigte Pfegerinnen-Bingo!!
Ist echt eine scharfe Nummer! Aber nur wenn man keinen Platten hat, wie die Schlabberkette ...


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Juli 2011)

hey opis,
schon die bettpfanne gekriegt heut morgen


----------



## ricobra50 (17. Juli 2011)

ich als opi, bin heute aufgestanden, 7km joggen gewesen und jetzt fahr ich gleich noch ne runde fahrrad, und was hast du zu deiner verteidigung zu sagen?


----------



## Der Cherusker (17. Juli 2011)

Da gehe Ich gerade ins Forum um nach Neuigkeiten zu schauen und was sehe ich da Rigger gibt Tipps für Unterkünfte in PDS, gib mal lieber Tipps wie man auf seine Geldbörse aufpasst!!!: Scottbussi holt sich Tipps über seine Kopfschmerzen nach zu vielen Genuß von alkoholfreien Bier, mein Tipp trink richtiges Bier!!!! Und der Blödmann geht anstatt biken auf Städtetour, sag mal bin Ich der einzige Gesunde hier!!!!!Und vom Jojo der hier alles aufklären könnte höhrt man auch nichts mehr!!! Naja dann bin Ich eben der Normalste von allen hier, oder der krankeste!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juli 2011)

Häää, kann mir mal jemand mit Fremdsprachenkenntnissen den Post über mir erklären? (suche Wörterbuch Kling...., ach nee, den hatten wir ja schon)

Mensch FB, Du der normalste hier, nie im Leben. Aber irgendwie müssen wir das Sommerloch doch überbrücken. Du siehst doch, es gibt immer dankbare Abnehmer für so einen Quatsch


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2011)

oh mist ey,,,,ich wußte genau das er seine pillen nicht nimmt wenn ich nicht da bin,
ok ,,,da müßt ihr jetzt durch.
viel glück
grüße aus bodenmais
http://www.gardasee.de/index.html


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juli 2011)

cool
ich war grad in bischofsmais...
und hab da nach(!) der fahrt durch den evil eye
(ich war schon fast auf dem schotterweg)
wieder mal meinen schleimbeutel am rechten knie 
aufplatzen lassen, will deswegen in den nächsten tagen 
keine tour im teuto fahren. war aber gestern in winterberg
bißchen die downhillstrecke und so, das ging.

die endurostrecke war schön nass und lustig. 
hätte von oben bis nach unten in einem durchrutschen können - wie bei woodstock 
(da war ich aber noch zu jung, die rüstigen opis hier waren damals vielleicht dabei?)

egal. schleimbeutel (schönes wort, ne? 
man kann sich gleich das richtige drunter vorstellen)
wurde dabei wieder ziemlich dick. 
hab jetzt also wieder einen fluffig-geschmeidigen permanentprotektor am rechten knie.

fb. was soll ich sagen. die selbsterfahrungsgruppe hier
macht ihre sache doch ganz gut. 
ich finde zwar der ghostrider könnte noch ein bißchen mehr aus sich rauskommen
(ich mein´, der fährt ein trek, der hätte wirklich allen grund,
sich durch ne batterie urschreie zu befreien.)
aber kommt ja vielleicht noch.
ansonsten
ist doch alles gut. jeder macht das, was er am besten kann.

apropos: was macht du denn m.n.? den doktortitel gepackt?
und bist jetzt mit deinem granada kombi unterwegs?


jo und was noch?
spicak kann ich empfehlen, wenn man schon mal am geisskopf/bischofsmais ist.


----------



## rigger (18. Juli 2011)

Du kommst ja echt rum Jojo.  Spicak möchte ich auch noch mal hin...

Hat einer von euch noch nen Faltplan von PDS, auf einem der beiden steht der Termin für den Chatel Mountain Style 2012 drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (18. Juli 2011)

kann mal einer den sommer wieder frei lassen????? ich will sonne und wärme....


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2011)

komm einfach nach finale,wetter top,trails noch besser.
love,peace and happiness.


----------



## enduro pro (18. Juli 2011)

ach was... das ist im rochus, die stelle kenne ich 

seit wann ist den finale direkt hinterm kühlturm in ibbtown  

du hast es gut...

jemand morgen abend lust auf ne ruhige runde um 18.45 ??? wenn das wetter so ist wie heute sollte das spaß machen...


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juli 2011)

ist zwar recht spät, aber hätte Interesse.


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. Juli 2011)

Ich schätze ich werde auch da sein.

Ibbenbüren oder Brochterbeck?


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juli 2011)

rochus ist nur fast korrekt.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. Juli 2011)

bin auch dabei!!!!


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (19. Juli 2011)

ich mache das ganze allerdings wetterabhängig...wenn es so ist wie gestern, da sollte es regnen im bocketal und es war herrlicher sonnenschein dann treffen wir uns um ca. 18.45 im bocketal, könnte allerdings ne minute später werden bei mir wegen arbeit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. Juli 2011)

hey TB...rochus ist aber auch schön 

wer will schon nach finale   

also ich, ich , ich, ich will


----------



## enduro pro (19. Juli 2011)

für alle die, die es wissen wollen...das wetter soll heut abend prima werden, ich könnte auch schon um 18.30, mache heut mal eher frei 

treff ist also zwischen 18.30 und 18.45 im bocketal...


----------



## ricobra50 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei !!  - 18:30 !!


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juli 2011)

m.n.
guck mal

jetzt hab ich dich doch mal wieder gesehen
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14972

fein gemachtes ding


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2011)

1845 müsste ich schaffen...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. Juli 2011)

kann leider doch nicht mit:-(( heute Abend


----------



## enduro pro (19. Juli 2011)

spalter


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2011)

mir ist auch ein kundentermin dazwischen gekommen. 

na egal, dreh ich hier ne runde, wollte eh noch filmen und mal ne tour ohne defekt machen....


----------



## enduro pro (19. Juli 2011)

na, dann können wir ja was schneller fahren die bremser sind ja zu hause


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2011)




----------



## enduro pro (19. Juli 2011)

warum lachst du  pascal ist schnell  der war nicht gemeint


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Juli 2011)

Du hast doch geschrieben *die* Bremser!


----------



## enduro pro (19. Juli 2011)

stimmt...hatte vergessen das du auch kommst


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Juli 2011)

o.k. bergauf Bremser, aber bergab...

Du mußt bedenken, daß ich viel größer bin als Du und somit einen viel größeren Luftwiderstand habe. Deshalb bin ich manchmal gegen Ende einer Tour etwas langsamer!


----------



## enduro pro (19. Juli 2011)

luftwiderstand...ach so...deshalb "keuchst" du immer so bergauf  weil die luft mit widerstand in deine lungen will 

so, ich hab nu frei und bin raus und schaue auch vor morgen hier nicht mehr rein...also keine lästereien hier und bis gleich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (19. Juli 2011)

wie du brauchst 1,5 Std. von der Arbeit bis nach hause?? Ist doch nur ein Katzensprung!


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2011)

ok er ist weg!! 

Man muss auch mal über sich selber lachen können...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. Juli 2011)

wo isn eigentlich das kleine Melvin (Lebst du noch)
Du schuldest mir noch Geld!!!!
Meld dich mal!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juli 2011)

wahnsinn,jetzt weiß ich auch warum das dingen hier evil ei trail heißt!
die sind alle total krank hier und bestimmt schon ein paar mal da runter gefallen.
ab morgen regen,gott sei dank!


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juli 2011)

ein ei
und
ich war da auch
ganz oben
ich fand den northshore dahin aber zeimlich langweilig,
da konnte man ja zu vier nebeneinander fahren

viel spass noch


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juli 2011)

dann weißt du ja was ich hier jeden tag durchmache.
ei hoch , ei runter,hier wird keinem was geschenkt.
morgen regen,gott sei dank.


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2011)

Bist du im Bayrische Wald wandern oder auch biken?

Edit: war heute auch noch los, hab mal was zusammengeschnippelt, lädt zzt. noch hoch..


----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2011)

Hier mal meine Ausbeute von gestern....


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juli 2011)

rigger, du hast es gut
ich wünschte, ich könnte auch mehr 
in der frischen luft arbetien so wie du.

ich hab aber auch was, 
was ich nun doch auch hier zeigen möchte:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/939340


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2011)

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11997

Können evtl. auch noch grillen später....


----------



## enduro pro (20. Juli 2011)

schöne runde gestern..und noch trocken nach hause gekommen... 

es gibt noch ne menge schöner wege im teuto die wir viel zu selten fahren, das haben wir gestern mal wieder festgestellt...


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Juli 2011)

hey rigger,
wird zeit dass die ketten sich mal die trails in deiner gegend angucken
deine videos machen neugierig 

apropos neugierig
für alle, die mal am enduro rennen in winterberg teilnehmen wollen
aber sich unsicher sind
was da auf sie zukommt
anbei ein kleines aufklärungsvideo

außerdem ist es auch ein kleines aufgabenvideo
1. findet rigger und ketta auf dem contitrack (stage 1)
2. findet den echten und den unechten markus klausmann


----------



## enduro pro (20. Juli 2011)

sieht spannend aus...vielleicht hättest du das ein oder andere mal nach dem weg fragen sollen  

wir können ja mal ein teuto-team internes race bei uns austragen..strecken haben wir genügend...


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juli 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> 1. findet rigger und ketta auf dem contitrack (stage 1)
> 2. findet den echten und den unechten markus klausmann



huu 
spannend
ein videorätsel
auch ein schöne aufgabe für alle opis heute nacht,
alte menschen können ja bekanntlich nicht schlafen


(witzig, gestern hab ich in einem thread auch ein videorätsel 
aufgeben - aber alle blind.)

ich hab christian gefunden, gibt´s dafür auch irgendwas?


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. Juli 2011)

Oh man, was hab ich mir gestern nur dabei gedacht? 62km hatte ich am Ende auf dem Tacho stehen. Dreimal sind mir auf dem Rückweg die Beine abgefallen. Das war vielleicht peinlich. Immer wieder vom Fahrrad plumpsen lassen, zurückrobben und Beine wieder dranmachen. Hoffentlich hat das keiner gesehen...

Aber immerhin waren gestern auch eine oder zwei Strecken dabei, die ich noch nicht kannte. Man lernt einfach nicht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. Juli 2011)

ach, das waren deine beine die da lagen auf der strecke nach emsdetten 

hast dir da ja auch echt was angetan....und wir haben dich auf den letzten kilometern teuto auch noch mal so richtig leiden lassen...sorry...


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. Juli 2011)

Tja, aber beim ersten mal tuts halt weh (habe ich mal gehört). Ich glaube das nächste mal fahre ich aber mit dem Wagen wenigstens bis Saerbeck. Sollte mich wohl doch besser langsam herantasten 

Inzwischen überwiegt aber doch der Stolz, es überhaupt geschaft zu haben.


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juli 2011)

die haben bestimmt hase und igel mit dir gespielt
das können die gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juli 2011)

freilichtspiele teuto präsentiert:

hase und igel in der ungekürzten fassung
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12010


----------



## Der Cherusker (20. Juli 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> freilichtspiele teuto präsentiert:
> 
> hase und igel in der ungekürzten fassung
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12010


Defination von Urlaub, heißt sich von den alltäglichen zu Entspannen, das heißt aber auch für dich, nichts von Dir höhren oder sehen zulassen, denn wir müßen uns auch von Dir erholen!!!!! Also laß erst von dir höhren wenn Du wieder im Lande bist bitte, bitte, bitte!!!! Wir brauchen auch Erholung von Dir.


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2011)

@schlabberkette
warst aber recht flott unterwegs, bis auf die Verfahrer! Mit einem Ghost wäre das wohl nicht passiert, siehe Klausmann


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Juli 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Mit einem Ghost wäre das wohl nicht passiert, siehe Klausmann



tja, das rennpferdchen hatte ich leider im stall lassen müssen
und klausimausi, die lusche, ist zudem mit carbon gestartet
total unehrlich, richtige biker fahren metall 
enduro und plastik passt nicht zusammen
schon wegen der umwelt
naja, hat ihm auf dem conti aber auch nix gebracht


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Juli 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wir können ja mal ein teuto-team internes race bei uns austragen..strecken haben wir genügend...



coole idee enduro 
wann?
auf zeit?
wenn ja, wie wird gemessen?
wer legt die trails fest?
werden die trails bis zum race geheim gehalten?
mit beschilderung, richtungspfeilen?
wieviel startgeld?
sind safetycars bzw. konaisten startberechtigt?
gibt´s ne altersbeschränkung?
gibt´s auch ne ausschreibung auf klingonisch?
meldeschluss?
wo findet die afterraceparty statt?

sach an


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juli 2011)

zeit , ort  und strecken werden  am sonntag besprochen.
die trails bleiben geheim aber es soll eine ausschilderung geben ,bei der  sogar,man höre!!!!, der schlabberkette sich fast nicht verfahren kann.
startgeld wird sich im bereich 5-10 fettschläuche und die dafür erforderliche menge bier bewegen.
konaisten sind unbedingt erwünscht bei dem event , da es ganz sichere kandidaten sind um das ziel zu erreichen.
es wird aber auch ein mobiles schweißgerät vor ort sein um die rahmen und hinterbauten der restlichen teilnehmern über das rennen zu bringen.
so fb jetzt *entspann* dich schön.http://bundesliga-livestream.blogspot.com/2011/06/alle-playboy-bilder-der-deutschen.html


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Juli 2011)

Is das ne Anspielung mit dem schweißgerät:-((
Bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. Juli 2011)

schweißgeräte tragen dann den aufdruck "trek" und "votec"...merkwürdig, irgendwie ja fast gleichlautend 

das mit nem race war schon ne idee von vor längerer zeit.....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Juli 2011)

Ja aber machen wir das jetzt am Sonntag oder nicht??


----------



## diddie40 (21. Juli 2011)

Macht das mal am Sonntag, euer Orientierungsrennen, da hab ich keine Zeit, somit ein Konkurent auf den Sieg weniger.

Fährt heute noch jemand in den Wald?


----------



## rigger (21. Juli 2011)

sowas könnte man auch bei mir machen, hier kennt bis auf meine wenigkeit keiner die Strecken, wo Pascal da war sind wir ja noch nicht alle gefahren.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juli 2011)

nun ja ein orientierungslauf 
sollte das ja nicht eigentlich nicht sein - so´n endurorennen.
das lebt von schwierigem gelände und kniffligen aufgaben.
nicht ein kompass, sondern gleichgewichtssin und fahrtechnik
sollte einem dabei helfen und ein bißchen kondition.


----------



## diddie40 (21. Juli 2011)

dachte da so an schlabberkette, der aus einem endurorennen eine orientierungsfahrt macht


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juli 2011)

ja der...

für den wird irgendwo im wald ne versorgungsstation mit minibar eingerichtet,
denn der braucht wohl etwas länger


----------



## Totoxl (21. Juli 2011)

Hier ist ja mal wieder was los, einer mehr auf Dope als der andere. Darf man das hier schreiben?  
@Claudia, nur ein Späßchen wegen dem wirren geschreibsel.

Ich weiß zwar selber nicht genau warum, aber mein schönes Rädchen hat es in den Porn Short Traver Fred geschafft.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490172&page=202
Ich bin zwar hier nach Enduro der 2. der in der Sparte prämiert wurde, aber dennoch bin ich ein wenig stolz, das aus meinen zusammen gesuchten gebraucht Teilen ein schönes Rad geworden ist.

Leider komme ich damit am Sonntag wieder nicht in den Teuto, aber ich hatte am letzten WE noch eine schöne Schlamm Schlacht in Braunlage und muss sagen das der Park mir echt Spaß macht.


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Juli 2011)

das mit der orientierung ist so ne sache
ich folge lieber wegweisern zum nächsten bierstand
die hab ich da aber nicht gesehen
so´ne minibar im wald wäre also nicht schlecht
gute idee jojo, danke!

oder aber ich fahre euer tempo
dann hab ich ausreichend zeit die schilder zu studieren
dann muss ich mir auch keine sorgen um mein votec machen
ich muss dann nur aufpassen, 
dass sich kein moos ansetzt 
und mein rad verrostet ist bis ich im ziel angekommen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. Juli 2011)

na schlabberkette, der FB und ich haben grad nen super aufbautraining absolviert...20km in ner stunde..ich denke mal das ist für den anfang schon nicht schlecht und soll och gesteigert werden...

enduro kommt ja von endurance = ausdauer 

daher ist ein guten training das a und o und dazu noch ne gute ernährung in form von weizenbier  

na FB, da haben wir heut ja alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Ketta (21. Juli 2011)

sind damen bei der teutoendurochallenge startberechtigt?

@papajoe: Freundin mitbringen

@jojo: Nele mitbringen

man kann mehrmals die Orientierung verlieren, mehrere minibars anfahren, zwischendurch grillen und ein platz auf dem treppchen bleibt trotzdem sicher


----------



## enduro pro (21. Juli 2011)

klar ketta kannst du auch dabei sein...bring noch ein paar freundinnen mit, dann wird die pause auch spannender und ihr könnt schon mal den grill anheizen, die biere öffnen und euch um sie racer kümmern    




























war nur ein spaß.....frauen willkommen, aber nur in der gleichen klasse startberechtigt wie der rigger und der opa mit den ghost aus altenberge   war das gemein  nö.....


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Juli 2011)

enduro pro
pro enduro 

mein aufbautraining sah heute anders aus
2 km in 3 stunden
berg hochschieben
runterfahren
berg hochschieben
runterfahren
berg hochschieben
runterfahren
berg hochschieben
runterf.....
hab heut schön im schlamm gespielt


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juli 2011)

Ketta schrieb:


> sind damen bei der teutoendurochallenge startberechtigt?
> 
> @papajoe: Freundin mitbringen
> 
> ...



ei platsch an der minnibaar auch?
dan brin ichse mit


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juli 2011)

hab noch wassch vergesssen:
klückwunsch toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (21. Juli 2011)

jojo,
geht´s dir gut? 

ketta macht sich sorgen


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juli 2011)

bbeschtens

bin grad ausm wald gekommen
trunken
vor frreude
oda soh


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Juli 2011)

puhh jojo
wir waren schon besorgt
dass du jetzt klingonisch schreibst


----------



## rigger (21. Juli 2011)




----------



## jojo2 (22. Juli 2011)

entschuldigung 

also
wegen gestern abend...
nach dem duschen war ich dann wieder ruhig
mist

war so schön endlich mal wieder im wald heizen zu können.


ich hoffe, ich kann sonntag dabei sein
(tb weiß man schon, wer das häschen sein wird?)
und wer ist jorgito?


zu enduro:
ab minute 6 geht´s vor allem um das berühmte mad east enduro
(vorher viel marathon / cc - aber auch ne gute veranstaltung)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26736224"]MAD EAST 500 - FILM on Vimeo[/ame]

morgen bin ich in winterberg
bißchen fahren, bißchen filmen, tochter ausm camp abholen


ach egal
bin immer noch gut drauf, 
deswegen noch was hinerher.
das, was uns allen freude bereitet noch einmal mit schöner musik
(viele kennen es wahrscheinlich  - dann sorry)
werdet glücklich!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juli 2011)

wenn das soweit ist mit nem termin für die teuto-truppen interne endurorunde, dann kann ich nen grill und kühlschrank und platz zum grillen anbieten...

den einkauf kann aber mal wer anders übernehmen denke ich...ich weiß ja wie das geht... 

es wäre sogar der platz für ein übernachtungszeltlager da, dann kann das bier fließen wie vorher der schweiß...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Juli 2011)

So brauche kein schweißgerät mehr,neue strebe montiert
Morgen füh um 10 jemand bock auf biken??


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juli 2011)

klar, bock hab ich schon...sagst du meine chef das ich nicht komme morgen


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juli 2011)

endurorennen sind langweilig...

außerdem gibt´s hier auch mehr zuschauer
und bei 2:35 auch solche, die man sich nicht zweimal angucken will

http://contour.com/stories/danny-hart-jeep-air-dh-crankworx-2011--2



aber mir ist das zu schnell


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Juli 2011)

Jau, recht fix, ist das in Willingen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. Juli 2011)

der is gut

der fliegende viertelpfünder in willingen


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> (tb weiß man schon, wer das häschen sein wird?)
> und wer ist jorgito?
> 
> 
> ...


vielen dank für deine bewerbung,
hast glück jojo,
bislang war  die hauptrolle noch nicht besetzt gewesen,herzlichen glückwunsch .


----------



## rigger (23. Juli 2011)

Hauptsache das Wetter ist morgen gut, dann bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## enduro pro (23. Juli 2011)

morgen viel regen und kalt


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Juli 2011)

weicheier,
habe bei mir auf der profilseite neue fotos aus beseren zeiten hochgeladen.


----------



## T:)B (23. Juli 2011)

zum glück haben so viele bilder überstanden  danke jungs das ihr die alle hochgeladen habt! wann gehts mal nach winterberg/ willingen zum fahren ? damit man sich mal wiedersieht ? teuto fahren will ich nähmlich nicht


----------



## ricobra50 (23. Juli 2011)

Super Bilder Thomas, aber das mit dem Bier, die Leute denken wir haben nur gesoffen! ich bin jetzt erst mal 2,5 Wochen in Holland am Meer, der Oparator ist also erst mal ne weile auf dem Surfbrett unterwegs, ich freu ich schon wenn ich wieder da bin auf die nächste teuto runde! bis dahin lässt die knochen heil und die trek rahmen


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Juli 2011)

viele GrÃ¼Ãe aus les Gets! 3 Tage waren Lennert, Yannick und ich auf der Peepshow, Konas Bikepresentation fÃ¼r 2012. Am letzten Tag hatten wir uns im Tipi total besoffen, Lennert und Yannick sind dann gleich im Tippi am Feuer liegen geblieben. Die BikeTour vom Vortag war auch sehr feucht, hier seht Ihr mal einen kleinen Ausschnitt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kw67Mc_d6o"]âªgeile trails tiefer flussâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (23. Juli 2011)

und zurück
auf dem gleichen weg?

will mehr von euch sehen!


und wir stellen uns an
dabei kommt hier das wasser nur von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Juli 2011)

keine 50 Meter weiter war eine Brücke, aber gut das man das uns verschwiegen hat. Jedenfalls gibt es in Genf super Geile Trails. Ein super Trail startet gleich vom Kona Headquater, die haben es echt gut da.


----------



## rigger (23. Juli 2011)




----------



## jojo2 (23. Juli 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> keine 50 Meter weiter war eine Brücke, aber gut das man das uns verschwiegen hat.



ja so sind se
die aserbaidschaner



(deswegen sitz ich wieder mal so lang am pc
http://vimeo.com/26809240


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Juli 2011)

beeindruckende Bilder in Deinem Video JoJo. Ich glaub da muss ich hin.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2011)

temperatur fast zweistellig,sturm und regen können nicht mehr stärker werden.
bikewetter


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juli 2011)

einer muß ja den anfang machen...

12 grad und heftiger dauerregen sind mir dann doch zu viel des guten....

ich sag dann für heut mal ab...warmes bett mit frau drin ist mir dann doch lieber... 

schauen wir mal was die neue woche so bringt...vielleicht wird es ja besser, wenn nicht sollte man auswandern 

mittwoch wenn das wetter paßt wer lust auf winterberg???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Juli 2011)

ich bleib im bett


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2011)

12 grad ? da brauch ich mich gar nicht so warm anziehen.
wenn es dann zu ungemütlich wird komme ich zu dir.
hast du noch platz im bett?


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juli 2011)

klar, kannst ne weile am fußende bei den katzen auswärmen...

aber nur wenn dein fell nicht so naß ist und was wird schwierig werden


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2011)

alles klar,bis gleich.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juli 2011)

okay,
wenn ihr drei kuschelt,
ziehe ich mein häschenkostüm
(lange weiße ohren und die übliche nase - sonst nix)
wieder aus
da habt ihr ja glück gehabt


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juli 2011)

hasenkostüm  

das hase und igel spiel ist doch noch nicht, kommt doch noch...dann kannst du uns damit verblüffen und den schlabberkette verwirren, dann verfährt er sich wieder und ich gewinne


----------



## rigger (24. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir in weiser vorraussicht das Crankworks Finale angeschaut!!!
War echt genial, was die da für tricksrausgehauen heben....


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Juli 2011)

Crankworkx, Hasenkostüme und Bett?! Hätten wir hier auch gebrauchen können. Super Matschig hier, hoffe es wird besser.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juli 2011)

doppelt gemoppelt hält besser
...


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juli 2011)

ich war heute mit dem rad
drei stunden im wald unterwegs
bei sturm und peitschendem regen
klasse
oh mann is radfahren geil

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26810156"]10 Things I have learned about Mountainbiking on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2011)

ich auch,
hier die ergebnissliste vom heutigen endurorace.


1.platz auf dem  3 km rundkurs : teuto biker
1. platz auf dem 4,5 km rundkurs : teuto biker
1.platz auf dem dh 1 : teuto biker
1.platz auf dem geschicklichkeitsparcour : teuto biker
1.platz auf dem dh 2 : teuto biker

das gilt es zu schlagen,der titelverteidiger fordert euch heraus.
spart euch die glückwünsche,trainiert lieber.
nächstes rennen ist am 27.08.2011 ab 15:00 uhr.
wer nach meiner titelverteidigung nicht mehr mit dem auto fahren möchte kann direkt am festplatz campen.
so das war es erstmal,am rande sei erwähnt  ,wenn es gegner gegeben hätte wäre das ergebniss wahrscheinlich genauso ausgefallen .


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juli 2011)

startest du am 27. auch?


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Juli 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich auch,
> hier die ergebnissliste vom heutigen endurorace.
> 
> 
> ...



wollte heute eigentlich auch teilnehmen
hab dann aber leider die orientierung verloren
und den weg in den teuto nicht gefunden...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2011)

da hast du was verpasst,wärst ein guter 2.platz gewesen.

aus organisatorischen gründen werde ich am 27.08 leider nicht am rennen teilnehmen können.
nach den grandiosen zeiten die ich heute in den waldboden gebrannt habe wurde ich von dem 1. vorsitzenden der  teutoworld endurorace assosiation(herr tb) zum zeit und punktrichter des nächsten rennens ernannt.
so bleibt auch für euch nachwuchsfahrer platz auf der obersten stufe des treppchens.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juli 2011)

jetzt bin ich auf die antworten all der neider gespannt

und
erstaunlich
der siegerpokal hat ja genau deine maße

naja, bis auf das gewicht


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2011)

da kann man mal sehen wie lange wir schon nicht mehr zusammen gefahren sind,bin mittlerweile 1,47 m .
hier die chance das zu ändern http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12020
nicht das mit den 1,47 sondern ,,ach du weißt schon.


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Juli 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ........,der titelverteidiger fordert euch heraus.
> spart euch die glückwünsche,*trainiert lieber*.
> nächstes rennen ist am 27.08.2011 ab 15:00 uhr.



training findet genau *jetzt* statt
und zwar hier:

http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1...x-2011-canadian-open-enduro-presented-by-kona

training by looking...


----------



## diddie40 (25. Juli 2011)

27.8.? Sommerloch?
bin mit meiner frau in braunlage. Haben 2 schöne wanderungen gemacht. Wetter ist bescheiden, aber egal. Werde heute oder morgen mal ne schöne tour fahren und auf dem rückweg den singletrail am wurmberg nehmen.


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juli 2011)

viel spass euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (25. Juli 2011)

Schönes Vid jojo! 

Nochmal zu Erinnerung...  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11997


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juli 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Schönes Vid jojo!



jo gefällt mir auch 
ist von filme von draußen.
der heißt hier im forum teecee
und hat schon mehrere echt schöne filme gemacht


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juli 2011)

der 27.08 ist *kein *sommerloch !

eher der tag der wahrheit,keiner wird mit sich zufrieden sein und für längere zeit auch nicht die möglichkeit haben zu beweisen das er normalerweise viel schneller unterwegs ist.
er muß mit dem ergebnis leben.
dem schiri wird koruption vorgeworfen werden .

also ein richtig fetter mtb tag
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12020

es wird zwei rundkurse geben bei denen die jungs mit den dicken beinen die chance haben etwas zeit gut zu machen.
dann gibt es zwei 2 downhillstrecken bei denen auch dünnbeinige gute chancen auf einen einzelsieg haben.
dann gibt es eine hammerstrecke bei der nur die beherschung des bikes zählt und es nur darauf ankommt mit möglichst wenig fußfehlern unten anzukommen.gespannt welche das ist?kommt ihr nicht drauf.
dann gibt es noch einen geschicklichkeitsparcour bei dem auch der letzte harte biker in tränen ausbrechen könnte weil ein softrider ihm seine hart erkämpften punkte klaut.
danach siegerehrung und verzehr von fettschläuchen und getränken aller art.
möglichkeit zum kostenfreien campen gibt es auch.

die möglichkeit die ersten punkte zu sammeln auch,meine kontonummer gibt es auf anfrage gerne per pn.

was sind schon ein paar euronen gegen soviel ruhm und ehre?


----------



## diddie40 (25. Juli 2011)

und bis dahin?
Jemand bock auf aktion?
Habe urlaub und werde spontan was unternehmen.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2011)

jo, wenn wetter einigermaßen gut am mittwoch winterberg....sollte allerdings trocken sein...

und dann natürlich für den tronsturz des großen TB trainieren...PS: ich kenne die strecken  und die herausforderungen die auf euch warten


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juli 2011)

okay okay
ich kenn die strecken natürlich auch

das wird dann ungefähr so eine geschichte:
(für die mit adhs: gehe gleich zu min 1:35) 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19641305"]Uppercut on Vimeo[/ame]


und bei 3:10 bringt es einer auf den punkt:
"it´s not nice, it´s violent and it happens very fast"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2011)

jojo, ich glaub nicht....du gehörst auch eher zu den unwissenden 

alles neu, alles anders, alles gut.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juli 2011)

hier ein erster entwurf unter welchem motto der event laufen könnte.
dachte mir das sich die merchandise artikel besser verkaufen lassen wenn man das motto in englisch raushaut.

international und so.


27.08 day of truth
strong, stronger, strongest
you have no chance, use them


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2011)

gut wäre auch frei nach ARNY: H'asta la vista, baby!!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2011)

mensch, das wetter scheint ja heut nicht schlecht zu sein...

jemand lust heut abnd ne runde zu fahren???? könnte ab 19.00 bei mir starten


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. Juli 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mensch, das wetter scheint ja heut nicht schlecht zu sein...
> 
> jemand lust heut abnd ne runde zu fahren???? könnte ab 19.00 bei mir starten


Na den kleiner, hole dich wieder von zuhause ab!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2011)

aber nur wenn's nicht regnet  

bekommst auch ein weizen  und ne gute stunde therapie dazu


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. Juli 2011)

...und dann fahrt ihr zum Parklplatz Brochterbeck, wo ich auch dazustoße.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2011)

du willst an unserem geheimtraining für die meisterschaften teilnehmen  

das muß ich erst mit dem 1. vorsitzenden besprechen


----------



## M.N. (25. Juli 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> und bis dahin?
> Jemand bock auf aktion?
> Habe urlaub und werde spontan was unternehmen.




Melde dich wenn du was geplant hast... ich denke ich bin dann auf jeden Fall am Start.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juli 2011)

das läuft ja wie ein kona bike.
schon 4 meldungen,trainingseinheiten werden sogar an einem montag bis tief in die nacht absolviert und erste spendengelder  sind auch schon auf meinem schweizer nummernkonto eingegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (25. Juli 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das läuft ja wie ein kona bike.
> schon 4 meldungen,trainingseinheiten werden sogar an einem montag bis tief in die nacht absolviert und erste spendengelder  sind auch schon auf meinem schweizer nummernkonto eingegangen.




Und wie dass läuft... wir sehen uns im TBW.

Ich sehe gerade 27.08. ? Meinst du nicht diesen Monat u. diesen Mittwoch


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juli 2011)

das ding findet am 27.08.2011 an einem samstag statt.
erst das rennen,dann bier und alkohol und zu später stunde möchte der fb noch serbo-klingonische klagelieder singen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Juli 2011)

Neues aus PDS.

Wenn Ihr glaubt vor 4 Wochen war es matschig, dann lagen wir da alle falsch. Derzeit sind  Strecken die im Juni trotz Regen noch trocken waren, nun komplett aufgelöst. 

Heute waren wir in Champery auf dem DH Track, es war extrem feucht.  Bei einem ungewollten doppel Frontflip ohne Bike ist meinen Helm mehrfach gebrochen. Mein Bike hab ich dann ca. 20 Meter tiefer wieder gefunden.

Morgen gehts nach Chatel.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juli 2011)

glückwunsch zum ersten doppel frontflip,beim nächsten nicht wieder das bike vergessen.
gruß in das gelobte land


----------



## diddie40 (25. Juli 2011)

wie geht es denn dir?
Alles noch funktionstÃ¼chtig.

Habe heute auf der 7-stÃ¼ndigen wanderung einige schÃ¶ne verblockte trails gefunden, die ich im kopf schon abgefahrn bin. Einen ca. 2-1/2km langen trail alla tannendownhill werde ich in der woche noch fahren. Bin heute nach der wanderung noch ne 1 stunde  biken gewesen. Flach ansteigenden forstweg zur mittelstation und den singletrail om bikepark wieder runter. Nette abendrunde, alleine auf dem trail in herrlicher natur und mit abendsonne. Super!â!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2011)

auch von mir grüße ins gelobte land...die trainingsrunde war sehr erfolgreich und macht mut auf mehr 

das wird noch ein hartes trainingslager die nächsten wochen, wenn das wetter zuläßt wird morgen abend wieder ne einheit folgen 

wenn wer lust hat nur mut, einfach melden...so 1,5 stunden...

tb, deinen siegeslorbeer kannst d schon mal von kamin nehmen


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juli 2011)

so! vom training zurück


chrissi
wie geht´s dir??


gute nacht


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Juli 2011)

alles Fit, bis auf Nackenschmerzen und Rücken. So schön es hier auch ist, hätt aber wieder mal lust auf ne Runde im Teuto.

Bis bald.


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juli 2011)

runde im teuto  aber nicht am 27.08. außer du fährst außerhalb der wertung  oder mit mindestens 10kg blei im rahmen  

wie ist das überhaupt mit verschiedenen fahrergewichten und rahmengrößen und geometrieunterschieden her 1. vorsitzender der 1st international teutorace assotiation, mr. TB ???

wird es da zusatzgewichte oder zeitstrafen für zu leichte fahrer geben????

was sieht das regelbuch zum 1. internationalen teutoenduromeeting vor????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juli 2011)

das regelwerk besagt unter 2.7 absatz 9 unter berufung auf § 6 twa,daß es einen zu leichten fahrer nicht gibt.
nur zu schwere.


ihre bedenken bezüglich des vorteils einiger teilnehmer aufgrund der geometriedaten ihrer bevorteilten bikes können wir jedoch stattgeben.
alle konabikes starten mit + 30sec.


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juli 2011)

diddie
genieß deine zeit
(hört sich wirklich gut an bei dir)
hier ist das derzeit nicht auszuhalten
...

bei meiner familie hab ich aber durch, dass
ich mir eine steadycam holen darf.
die werd ich auch brauchen, 
wenn ich den 1. vorsitzenden filme,
während der versucht das regelwerk durchzusetzen.

(rumpelstielzchen zu filmen ist eine der größen 
filmerischen herausforderungen)



aber 30 sec vorsprung für konabikes halte ich für sehr angemessen


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juli 2011)

das durchsetzen des regelwerk wird in erster instanz mit guten worten versucht,sollte das nicht möglich sein  wird der fb mit kräftigeren argumenten für die einhaltung der regeln sorgen.


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juli 2011)

regelwerk hin oder her...training ist das "A" und "O" in diesem geschäft...
und ein laufendes bike, wobei da kona's ja schon persee raus fallen wegen nicht laufender buchsen am hinterbau, rostiger ketten und ritzel und mangelnder dämpfung in der gaben weil nur noch wasser und dreck drin ist...da fallen sie schon bei der technischen prüfung in vorlauf lt. § 15 absatz 10 durch.. und licht haben sie auch nicht geschweige denn katzenaugen..da wird claudia schon im vorfeld ihr " no go " geben....


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juli 2011)

das ist unfair,
es sind auch räder irgendwie
ich bin daher für eine gesonderte klasse für kona bikes samt fahrer:
versehrte räder


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juli 2011)

du meinst wir sollten " gnade vor recht " walten lassen  

na, das sind wir mal nicht so...auch ein kona ist ein fahrrad, wenn auch nicht das beste  

was ist mit canyon bikes???? dürfen die auch teilnehmen???

YETI ist natürlich dabei, immer gut gepflegt, sieht super aus und ist ein technische "highlight"...natürlich der fabelhafte fahrer drauf der das ding wie kein zweiter beherrscht  ein aspirant auf den gesamtsieg würd ich mal sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (26. Juli 2011)

Ich wäre ja auch gerade bei der Downhillertung für einen Federwegsfaktor 

Zeit x Federweg = Niedrigster Wert gewinnt


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juli 2011)

vielleicht auch federweg x fahrergewicht und der höchste wert gewinnt....


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juli 2011)

werdet mal wieder ernst leute
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26663831"]The Five Stages of Bummer Summer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juli 2011)

für die die es interessiert...werd heut nicht fahren gehen....


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juli 2011)

interessiert mich nicht so sehr
ich war schon trainieren

ich habe den eindruck:
ich werde die mitleidsklasse gewinnen,
wenn du so weiter machst und nicht bald ernsthaft anfängst,
zu trainieren.


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juli 2011)

jojo, ich hab morgen frei....da wird trainiert und vielleicht sogar in winterberg..allerdings sehe ich da im moment schwarz wegen dem wetter...

da muß noch drüber gesprochen werden....

FB und TB, meinungen zu morgen bikepark????????


----------



## rigger (26. Juli 2011)

Leute wie schauts denn nu mit Sonntag aus, kommt einer zum biken vorbei?


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juli 2011)

bin ich raus da dort wieder training ansteht....warscheinlich winterberg oder willingen, leigt wieder mal am wetter...


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Juli 2011)

Ab welchem Alter kann man eigentlich in der Masters-Klasse starten? 
Lt. § 08-15, Abs. 1.1, ist so eine Klasse nämlich für alle MTB Wettbewerbe zwingend vorgeschrieben!!
In den internationalen Statuten für NRW u. Niedersachsen zählt jeder vor Baujahr 1968 dazu.


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juli 2011)

ich hab grad pause und da muss ich das lesen!
1968!!

die kinderklasse startet aber gesondert!
sonst bin ich raus!
muss der tb noch lange arbeiten???
der soll mal was dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juli 2011)

die 68er fahren eine sonderwertung.

hier die liste der zu erreichenden sonderpunkte

blume im haar : 10
akw nein danke aufkleber am bike : 10
mit der bremsscheibe eine mülltonne zum brennen bringen : 25
bei tempo 40 mit einem pflasterstein ein geparktes polizeiauto treffen : 45
mit vornamen rudi heißen : 15

bis zum 30.07.2011 können noch weitere , bitte nur ernst gemeinte , vorschläge zum 68er punktekatalog gemacht werden.
unter allen einsendern wird die neue fahrradklingel von der firma lsd verlost.
der rechtsweg ist leider ausgeschlossen


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juli 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Leute wie schauts denn nu mit Sonntag aus, kommt einer zum biken vorbei?


 
sorry rigger,
ich muß brötchen machen.
also verdienen um welche zu essen.
nee,auch kacke.
essen und dann verdienen gehen.

oh man , ich muß leider arbeiten.
scheiß brötchen.


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juli 2011)

68ger, war das ein guter jahrgang für weine ???

hey FB, morgen wird wohl nix mit winterberg, wetter soll eher naß werden...

um 11.00 ist daher trainingstermin bei mir, der 1. vorsitzende kommt auch...


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juli 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> 68ger, war das ein guter jahrgang für weine ???
> 
> ...


 
keine ahnung,die werden bei mir höchstens 2 tage alt


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Juli 2011)

Die Masters-Klasse gilt für Alle, die vor 68 geboren sind! Selbstverständlich bin ich nicht genau von 68! 
Ich will doch nicht das Opfer von irgendwelchen Aufschriften auf T-Shirts werden!!

Außerdem fühle ich mich discriminiert! Blume im Haar = +10 Punkte!! 

Mit Tempo 40 ein parkendes Auto treffen! Das Problem ist nicht das Treffen, sondern die 40 Km/h!!

Aber der Vorschlag mit dem Zusatzgewicht für alle unter 95 kg, oder so, ist super! Der ist akzeptiert!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juli 2011)

mal angenommen alle fahren das gleiche bike
genau das gleiche bike
alle fahrer würden auf genau das gleiche gewicht getrimmt

welche ausreden gibt es dann noch ?
falsche reifenwahl ??? nönö
set up nicht richtig ? noch lächerlicher
usw,,,,,,,usw

da laß uns lieber 5 punkte für die kreativste ausrede,die ein nicht fachmann vieleicht sogar glauben könnte,vergeben.


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Juli 2011)

Crash im Canyon! Musste Lennert bergen. Arm ist ausgekugelt, ab ins Krankenhaus.


----------



## rigger (27. Juli 2011)

Oha gute Besserung


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juli 2011)

puuhhh
was´n hier bzw in pds los
ausgekurbelte arme  (ps: mit nem canyon im canyon wär datt nicht passiert)
doublefrontflips
aufgeplatze helme
regelwerkfeilscherei
hippiemasterbiker
steineaufbullenautoswerfendebiker
68erfreieliebebiker
ichseherosaelefantenlsdklinkel...

ich wünsche insbesondere den körperlich lädierten eine gute besserung 
den anderen hier natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Juli 2011)

alles wieder da, wo es hingehört


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juli 2011)

der canyon, ein gefährliches stück erde  und die schmeckt nicht gut, kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen 

ist das wetter immer noch so schlecht bei euch??? will damit nicht sagen das es hier besser wäre, grad noch den arsch naß bekommen bei unserem geheimtrainingslager...heut waren es nur 6 stunden training


----------



## diddie40 (27. Juli 2011)

hier mal ein paar bilder von meiner endurotour. 40km 4h gut 1000hm.
Bild 1 holzstege am oderteich
2: uphill zur wolfswarte 900 meter hoch
3.+4: downhill ca 300 höhenmeter
5: downhill vom brocken nach schirke
dort habe ich mit meiner frau kaffe getrunken ind mit dem auto zurück nach braunlage. Jungs es gibt tolle traild abseits der bikeparks!!!


----------



## diddie40 (27. Juli 2011)

nächstes


----------



## diddie40 (27. Juli 2011)

und downhill


----------



## diddie40 (27. Juli 2011)

nächdtes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (27. Juli 2011)

verblockter downhill nach schirke


----------



## diddie40 (27. Juli 2011)

bild 2 wird nicht richtig hochheladen, stattdessen ein bild vom gipfel wolfswarte auf 900 meter höhe,
schönen gruß aus braunlage


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. Juli 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der canyon, ein gefährliches stück erde  und die schmeckt nicht gut, kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen
> 
> ist das wetter immer noch so schlecht bei euch??? will damit nicht sagen das es hier besser wäre, grad noch den arsch naß bekommen bei unserem geheimtrainingslager...heut waren es nur 6 stunden training


Sag mal Enduro, habe gehöhrt heute auf der Tour hätte einer beinahe abgekackt sag mal wer es denn?????


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Juli 2011)

Den Trail mit den Holzwegen bin ich auch schon gefahren! Auch den Downhill von diesem Wolf-dingens. 
Kann ich bestätigen, im Harz gibt es schöne Ecken. Da kann man sich aber auch sehr schön auf die Fres... legen. Wie ich vor ein paar Jahren!!


----------



## Totoxl (27. Juli 2011)

Alle trainieren hier wie die Sau und meiner spielt mit Junior, weil meine Frau biken möchte, ok das freut mich eigentlich 
Ich glaube ich mache den Streckenposten mit Trillerpfeife, das bekomme ich wohl hin.
Ok als 40Kmh schneller unbekleideter Schwengelschwinger könnt ich auch noch Steine werfen, aber wer will das schon sehen.


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juli 2011)

FB. du meinst den fahrer des goldenen lenkers??? den mit den goldenen naben und den goldenen pedalen???

ja, das hab ich auch gesehen...wer war das denn???? hatte der nicht nen kona-bike???

kanntest du den???

toto, nen schwengelschwingender streckenposten wäre für den schlabberkette zu sehr ablenkung  er verfährt sich dann bestimmt wieder


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juli 2011)

hauptsache ich hab kein schwingenschwengelnden scratchisten vor mir 

aber´n bämbelschwingender streckenposer äh..posten als hefeteilchenanreicher für den temporären isotonenausgleich geht klar


----------



## rigger (27. Juli 2011)




----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Juli 2011)

merk Dir die Strecken gut Diddie, vieleicht können wir ja mal mit ein paar Leuten noch in diesem Jahr dort hin.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juli 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> FB. du meinst den fahrer des goldenen lenkers??? den mit den goldenen naben und den goldenen pedalen???
> 
> ja, das hab ich auch gesehen...wer war das denn???? hatte der nicht nen kona-bike???
> 
> ...


 wie geil,große ereignisse schmeißen ihre schatten voraus.
verweigern aber vorne mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. Juli 2011)

TB, selbst das beste springpferd verweigert ab und zu


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ist für die nächsten Tage wohl Trainigspause angesagt. Die Dämpferbuchsen sind ausgeschlagen und bis das wieder in Ordnung ist, lass ich das Rad lieber in Ruhe. Vielleicht krieg ich ja bis Sonntag mein altes Rad wieder hin, das CC Rad mit Downhiller Gewicht^^


----------



## enduro pro (28. Juli 2011)

buchen bekommst du bei gocycle direkt zum mitnehmen, alte vorzeigen und neue zahlen, fertig...  nur nicht bestellen oder einbauen lassen, das kann man bequem selbst machen und geld sparen


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. Juli 2011)

Leider zu spät, hab das Rad abgegeben und die Teile sind bestellt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juli 2011)

heute 19:00 uhr kleine feierabendrunde , treffpunkt nach absprache.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Juli 2011)

war ne einsame runde gestern


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2011)

Walk on...walk on...with hope in your heart
and you'll never walk alone
you'll never walk alone
Walk on...walk on...with hope in your heart
and you'll never walk alone
you'll never walk alone


----------



## enduro pro (29. Juli 2011)

fb, hilfe, verstehst du was er meint, so von verwirrtem geist zum gleichgesinnten????


----------



## Der Cherusker (29. Juli 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> fb, hilfe, verstehst du was er meint, so von verwirrtem geist zum gleichgesinnten????


Tja was soll ich da jetzt zu sagen, bringt keine Leistung mehr redet wirres Zeug, da kann wohl nur noch der Abdecker Hilfe leisten oder wir verscherbeln ihn an die Wissenschaft!!!! Die sind ganz heiß auf so eine abnormlität der Natur und wir können uns viele schöne Sachen fürs Bike kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. Juli 2011)

na da wäre ich ja für verkaufen und das geld nem guten zweck zukommen lassen... bier, würstchen, pulle schluck, neue schalthebel 

aber ich glaub mehr als ne kiste bekommste für nen gebrauchten TB nicht, oder???


----------



## Der Cherusker (29. Juli 2011)

Und wenn es auch kein Geld gibt, hauptsache die Wissenschaft findet heraus wie so etwas passieren konnte, noch einen Teutobiker kann die Welt nicht verkraften!!!


----------



## Ketta (29. Juli 2011)

Die Ketten und ghostrider sind am WE in winterberg. Wenn wer Bock hat...wir stehen auf dem Campingplatz neben dem bikepark.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2011)

bock schon , aber leider auch eine menge arbeit.
dafür
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12044
hätte ich aber zeit.
achtung! treff ist erst um 11:00(damit die kirmesleichen auch eine chance zum biken haben).

euch viel spaß und laßt euch und die bikes heil.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> und wir können uns viele schöne Sachen fürs Bike kaufen.


 
 was bringt das?
du kannst einer kuh auch einen trainingsanzug anziehen und glauben das es dadurch ein rennpferd wird.

mmmuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

holt euch von der kohle neue bikes


----------



## Ketta (30. Juli 2011)

Planänderung wg. Dauerregen in WiBe: es geht ins bergische, dort soll das Wetter morgen fantastisch sein!  also wenn einer bock hat...schnell melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2011)

ah schade
das wär mal ne gelegenheit gewesen
meine tage sind dummerweise vollgepackt mit allem außer radfahren
viel spass


----------



## enduro pro (30. Juli 2011)

hey ihr ketten, wann wollt ihr denn los und wie lang dauert das so in der regel...

wo genau soll es hingehen damit ich mal schauen kann wie weit da ist...


----------



## diddie40 (30. Juli 2011)

fährt heut noch jemand im teuto?
werde so gegen 15:15 starten, könnte also gegen 15:45 im Bocketal oder gegen 16:00 am Parkplatz Dörenthe sein.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Juli 2011)

Enduro, Dauer 3-5 Std, Start Camping glüder Solingen , wir sind schon da!!! MfG ketta


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Juli 2011)

perfektes bikewetter im teuto,bis gleich.
euch viel spaß im glüder,video nicht vergessen.


----------



## schlabberkette (31. Juli 2011)

hey, wie war´s bei euch im teuto heute?
wir hatten jedenfalls ein sehr schönes wochenende im glüder 
campingplatz getestet
alle trails gerockt
manchmal auch bergabschiebend 
war teilweise echt rutschig, vor allem am samstag
heute mit sonnenschein
ketta hat IHR projekt geknackt, sau geil 
videomaterial wurde auch fleißig gesammelt
scotty und ghosty stehen nun als
favoriten für den teutoworld-endurorace hoch im kurs 

enduro,
wo warst du??


----------



## scott-bussi (1. August 2011)

Hey klares Dementi!!!
Ich bin kein Favorit für das 1. Internationale Teuto-Enduro!!

Ich habe gehört, daß alle (naja, fast alle) PDS Fahrer als Favoriten gelten, da sie nach einer Woche PDS vor fast gar nicht mehr Angst haben und sogar senkrechte Wände hoch und runter fahren können.


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> ...PDS Fahrer....sogar senkrechte Wände hoch und runter fahren können.




meine familie meint,
ich soll noch mit dem schwebestativ warten,
kostet schließlich ne kleinigkeit...
aber bei senkenrechten abfahrtswänden brauch 
ich das unbedingt bis ende august!

außerdem kriege ich angst
alle trainieren, alle sind saugut, alle gewinnen

ich glaub, ich hab besser keine zeit,
oder besser, ich geb´ die trillerpfeife.
muntert mich auf, macht mir mut - 
bitte.


----------



## enduro pro (1. August 2011)

moin ketterich....

ich war im teuto bike...war mir etwas zu früh nach der kirmes und auch zu anstrengend... 

teuto war o.k. und hat sich geloht 

das die PDS überlebenden alles können und das im schlaf wäre mir auch neu scotti, also ich kann das nicht 

glaub nicht alles was der pascal so erzählt, der verrückte mongo


----------



## Totoxl (1. August 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Alle trainieren hier wie die Sau und meiner spielt mit Junior, weil meine Frau biken möchte, ok das freut mich eigentlich
> Ich glaube ich mache den Streckenposten mit Trillerpfeife, das bekomme ich wohl hin.
> Ok als 40Kmh schneller unbekleideter Schwengelschwinger könnt ich auch noch Steine werfen, aber wer will das schon sehen.



@Jojo
Wie du siehst hab ich ein Vorrecht auf die Pfeife, da klebt quasi schon mein Sabber dran. Aber wenn ich mal Pause mache darfst du auch gerne mal Pfeifen, ich bin ja nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2011)

ich hatte das wohl gelesen
und gedacht
ich bring dann einfach meine eigene pfeife mit


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. August 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch rigger,alles gute zum geburtstag  aus den teutomountains.
dank 25 punkten geburtstagsbonus bist du im augenblick führender des enduroraces,mußt dich nur noch anmelden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12020


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2011)

von mir auch 25 punkte dazu
glückwunsch rigger!


----------



## rigger (1. August 2011)

Da kann ich wohl mitfahren, abends aber nicht saufen da ich auf meine neffen aufpassen muss, ich weiß allerdings auch noch nicht ab wann die da sind, werde ich dann spontan entscheiden ob ich zeit hab. Hab da aber richtig bock drauf.


----------



## enduro pro (1. August 2011)

die sonne scheint. hurraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......

jemand lust und zeit ab 17.30 ne runde zu machen????

bin bis 17.00 auf schicht und dann geht es los....


----------



## schlabberkette (1. August 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> außerdem kriege ich angst
> alle trainieren, alle sind saugut, alle gewinnen
> 
> ich glaub, ich hab besser keine zeit,
> ...



mensch jojo
wer dem schneidi so um die ohren fährt
braucht sich wirklich keine sorgen zu machen

für dich ist so ein teutonenrace doch lediglich
ein kleiner aufwärmer für die wirklich großen dinger

wenn nicht du DER titelanwärter bist, wer dann sonst??
begriffe wie konkurrenz, mitleid oder niederlage sind für dich doch fremdwörter!

verbal produzierter leistungsdruck von außen verpufft an dir wie ein pfurz in der athmosphäre 

wir, die möchtegerngewinner, die sich ab und an der illusion hingeben, auch mal ganz oben auf dem treppchen stehen zu können, wären stolz wenn sie behaupten könnten, mit dem jojo um die wette gefahren zu sein, obwohl jeder weiß, dass man absolut keine chance hat...egal wieviel man trainiert

wir geben uns mit dem olympiagedanken zufrieden 


@riggaaahhh
die ketten wünschen dir auch alles gute zum geburtstag!!
hast dir ja ein prima wetter für´s älterwerden ausgesucht 
wir sehen uns...


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2011)

75 punkte für schlabberkette!!


----------



## schlabberkette (1. August 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> 75 punkte für schlabberkette!!



nehm ich


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. August 2011)

wenn ich ehrlich bin tippe ich auf einen ganz anderen kandidaten der den sagen umwogenen teutonenthron besteigen wird,sein name fällt hier sehr selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (1. August 2011)

Mein Name ist schon gefallen


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. August 2011)

scotti,du bist auch  unter den top 20 gesetzt , aber bei dem starterfeld hast du wohl keine chance auf den thron.


----------



## scott-bussi (1. August 2011)

Dann gibt es also keine Masters-Klasse und auch keine Ghost-Northshore-Klasse?? Dann werde ich wohl auch als Teuto Bunny die Helden vom Pistenrand aus anfeuern!


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2011)

tb
hat der seine wurzeln in den nl?


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2011)

ich kann verstehen,
dass du auf meine frage nicht eingehen willst

tolles wetter heute
ich war im wald
und konnt´s kaum glaub
es war staubig
der sand knirschte
zwischen meinen zähnen
und ich war glücklich
morgen wieder!


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2011)

ketta
du bist gerade online?
ich hab hier was für dich

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27121152"]Crankworx Colorado 2011 Intergalactic Pond Crossing Championship 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (1. August 2011)

häh?

ich kann doch schwimmen, brauch keine schwimmweste
außerdem wäre es doch eine meiner leichtesten Übungen mit einem frontwheelie die brücke zu queren


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. August 2011)

skandal!!!!!!!!!!
undichte stelle im endurorace planungsauschuß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das gleiche war für die teutonischen meisterschaften auch vorgesehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

egal,überlegen wir uns etwas neues.

aber jojo,du liegst da schon ganz richtig.
eigentlich haben meine *beiden* favoriten einen nl-hintergrund.
so,,,,,,,jetzt muß ich nur noch die bilder aus meinem kopf verdrängen wie der scotti als teuto bunny aussieht und dann gehe ich ins bett.


----------



## jojo2 (2. August 2011)

Ketta schrieb:


> häh?
> 
> ich kann doch schwimmen, brauch keine schwimmweste



oh
das wußte ich nicht


na gut, dann 
dann ist das filmchen halt für
scotti
mit ente auf dem kopf und schwimmflügelchen
wird der auch noch saugut aussehen


übrigens tb
die alternative kenn ich schon
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16259685"]Cross Crusade Race #4 PIR on Vimeo[/ame]

die andere alternative kennen wir jetzt auch
stopft mal euer infoleck!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16644904"]Cross Crusade #6 Astoria - Chapter 2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (2. August 2011)

trainingsgruppe teuto, heut abend habt ihr noch mal die möglichkeit die eigenen ziele ein wenig ins rechte licht zu rücken, um 17.30 geht es noch mal in den schönen wald das wetter ausnutzen...

dort werden alle noch vorhandenen schwächen schonungslos aufgedeckt und besprochen 

wer also noch bedarf hat melden..... ich, ich, ich.......


----------



## schlabberkette (2. August 2011)

jojo,
bring den tb nicht auf crusade gedanken 








wo du immer diese videos findest...???


----------



## schlabberkette (2. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wer also noch bedarf hat melden..... ich, ich, ich.......



ich, ich, ich eigentlich auch.......!!!!!!!




...hab aber keine zeit...
...wichtigere und schönere dinge erfordern heute meine anwesenheit 

...wünsch dir aber viel spass im wald!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (2. August 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> aber jojo,du liegst da schon ganz richtig.
> eigentlich haben meine *beiden* favoriten einen nl-hintergrund



nl-hintergrund?

...nl bezeichnet in der komplexitätstheorie die klasse der entscheidungsprobleme, die von einer nichtdeterministischen turingmaschine auf logarithmischem platz gelöst werden können...

wer könnte das nur sein.....mmmmhhh....


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. August 2011)

nl hintergrund eben !

http://www.nlbiker.com/newsite/ 

nee diese nicht.

ich will auch nicht zu viel verraten,aber bei nl handelt es sich um :

 ein reiselustiges volk das gern aber sehr merkwürdig auto fährt und deshalb ihre fahrzeuge durch  besondere nummernschilder kennzeichnen  muß.
ein fußball begeistertes volk , daß aber davon genau so viel ahnung hat wie vom autofahren.
ein volk das sich nicht bei tchibo zwischen unterhosen und schuhregalen den coffee reinschmeißt,sondern sich dafür besonders gemütliche shops bereit hält.

mehr wird aber nicht verraten


----------



## rigger (2. August 2011)

NL hintergrund...

fängt mit c an und hört mit dude auf...


----------



## enduro pro (2. August 2011)

immer auf die armen niederländer  

ich hätte ja noch nen anderen geheimfavoriten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. August 2011)

meinst du den cannondude rigger?
der ist doch holländer oder?

raus damit,,,,,,,,,,ich tippe auf cannondude oder diddie,,,,jetzt ist es raus.


----------



## enduro pro (2. August 2011)

ich glaub der diddie ist da eher relaxt und will nur spaß haben...

er würde es eher locker nebenbei gewinnen  ohne anstrengung 

genau wie der angelbird und der jäger, welcher allerdings nicht mitfahren wird...

es geht also nur noch um die blechmedalien  und die rote laterne...da wird der kamp allerdings um so härter werden....


----------



## jojo2 (2. August 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ...wichtigere und schönere dinge erfordern heute meine anwesenheit



na dann hat ja wohl eienr von euch beiden geburtstag
oder so

viel spass

videos zu finden ist
kein problem
kein tv, keine freunde, keine drogen, kein sex, 
und lauter keins und keine abel

willst du das auch???


----------



## M.N. (2. August 2011)

Leider bin ich im Moment im Beruf voll beschäftigt, doch in der nächsten Woche werde ich mit dem Papa Joe in Braunlage am Start sein, wir wollen in der Woche (bei gutem Wetter los). Wenn jemand noch Lust (plus) Zeit hat?!


----------



## M.N. (2. August 2011)

Er ist wieder am Start... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14278

War für alle von uns in Winterberg gutes Lufthanhalten!


----------



## Totoxl (2. August 2011)

Vielleicht triffst du Flip und Jörg am Die in Braunlage. Montag bin ich in Winterberg, Kfz ist leider schon voll, aber wenn sich einer alleine nicht traut, sind wenigstens Bekannte (Fullface) Gesichter im Park


----------



## diddie40 (2. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich glaub der diddie ist da eher relaxt und will nur spaß haben...
> 
> er würde es eher locker nebenbei gewinnen  ohne anstrengung
> 
> ...


 
wettkampf ist wettkampf, nix locker, vollgas, das macht spaß
starte allerdings bei den senioren III (50+), da könnte ich ja wohl echt unter die ersten 3 kommen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. August 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wettkampf ist wettkampf, nix locker, vollgas, .


 
endlich mal eine ansage.
zum geschenke machen/bekommen  müßen wir wohl bis weihnachten warten.


----------



## enduro pro (3. August 2011)

ohhhh, erste kampfansagen an die konkurrenz..... 

na da muß sich der scotti ja warm anziehen  

in der U-40 klasse wird es ja auch spannend, das teilnehmerfeld dort ist reichlich bestückt.....

wenn ich mir das so anschaue ist im moment " nur " die u-40 starterliste gesetzt, der rest nicht angemeldet, also lt. statuten des internationalen teutoraceverbandes nicht wurstberechtigt und daher auch nicht startberechtigt....

meldungen bitte.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. August 2011)

Wartet es ab, die Ketten und ich sind vorher noch im Trainingslager!
Danach fährt die Ketta euch allen um die Ohren!!

Hat noch jemand einen günstigen Satz DH Reifen für mich! Gerne auch in PDS angefahren!
Angebote bitte an mich!


----------



## enduro pro (3. August 2011)

trainingslager????

wohin?????????????

reifen gibt es momentan bei mailorder die maxxis recht günstig.....

ich hab meine DH-schlappen immer noch drauf und mich so langsam an die 17kg gewöhnt


----------



## schlabberkette (3. August 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> na dann hat ja wohl eienr von euch beiden geburtstag
> oder so


jepp


jojo2 schrieb:


> viel spass


danke


jojo2 schrieb:


> videos zu finden ist
> kein problem
> kein tv, keine freunde, keine drogen, kein sex,
> und lauter keins und keine abel
> willst du das auch???


NEIN


----------



## enduro pro (3. August 2011)

na herr kette, grad aufgestanden und noch kopfschmerzen?????


----------



## schlabberkette (3. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> na herr kette, grad aufgestanden und noch kopfschmerzen?????



weder noch
bin geld verdienen fürs trainingslager


----------



## enduro pro (3. August 2011)

ahhh...

hatte gedacht weil du so kurz ab bist das der kopf vom feiern gestern noch nicht wieder will....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. August 2011)

panikkäufe von bikeparts,die gegner unter psychischen druck setzen,schnell organisierte trainingslager , kurz vor dem rennen noch schnell ein jahr älter werden um in der nächst höheren altersklasse starten zu dürfen,kein sex und keine drogen.
das sind nur einige beispiele was alles gemacht und in kauf genommen wird um den ruhmreichen und sagen umwogenen teutonischen pokal in seinen händen halten zu dürfen.
auch das späte anmelden könnte eine taktik sein.
oder angst ? uuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## enduro pro (3. August 2011)

ich hab auch angst    
















































das das bier nicht reichen würde


----------



## schlabberkette (3. August 2011)

ich versuch jezt mal mit smalltalk vom pokalwahn abzulenken...

hier in bochum müsste es laut wetterbericht gewittern und regnen
tut es aber nicht..

wie iss´n grad das wetter im teuto?


----------



## enduro pro (3. August 2011)

teuto: sonnig und 26 grad...

so, genug smalltalk...

trainingslager... wohin???  los, sach an.....


----------



## schlabberkette (3. August 2011)

da wo bergab geht


----------



## enduro pro (3. August 2011)

ach, ich will das auch gar nicht wissen


----------



## schlabberkette (3. August 2011)

und?

wie ist das wetter jetzt grad so im teuto ?? 














naa gut,
weil du es bist und es ja unter uns bleibt...
knappe 870 km südöstlich von den sagenumwogenen teutomountains gibt es um saalbach herum eine ähnlich schöne landschaft mit geringfügig höheren erderhebungen, die ein rasantes und andauerndes bergabfahrerlebnis garantieren 

trainingseffekt für teutorace = nullkommanix

trotzdem voll geil, hahaaa


----------



## enduro pro (3. August 2011)

phüüüüüüü, ich bin gar nicht neidisch


----------



## scott-bussi (3. August 2011)

Naja, die Maxxis bei BMO finde ich jetzt nicht so richtig billig.

Keiner mehr DH Reifen über???


----------



## rigger (3. August 2011)

was willsste denn haben swampthing Wettscream? die hab ich über die Minion wollt ich behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (3. August 2011)

Kenda Nevegal e-Stick bekommste fÃ¼r ca. 20â¬, musst mal die onlineshops durch suchen. Meiner Meinung nach ein super Reifen.


----------



## Ketta (3. August 2011)

scotti,

ich hab an meinem faith auch kenda nevegal e-stick.  Die sind nicht so teuer, bei tests schneiden die bei nässe und schlamm immer relativ gut ab. Zitat: "auch nasse steinpassagen bringen den pneu nicht aus der ruhe".  Insgesamt kriegen sie immer ein schlechtes testergebnis weil der Rollwiderstand so hoch ist: "außerhalb des messbereichs"  Ist ja für bergab total egal, jedenfalls mir in meiner liga. allerdings soll der pannenschutz nicht so gut sein. Ich hatte aber trotz meiner extrem agressiven fahrweise noch keinen platten, muss wohl an meiner exzellenten fahrtechnik liegen   aber es ist halt kein dh-reifen, sondern enduro klasse


----------



## scott-bussi (3. August 2011)

habe gerade einen fast neuen Satz Maxxis Minion für 30 erstanden. Trotzdem danke für die Bemühungen.

@ ketta
kein Wunder, daß der Kenda bei Dir so gut funktioniert. So wie du über den Trail schwebst kann trotz der extrem agressiven aber auch materialschonenden Fahrweise nichts passieren. 
Solltest Du mal deiner besseren (  ) Hälfte beibringen!!


----------



## schlabberkette (4. August 2011)

materialschonende fahrweise?
geht nicht,
einer muss doch schließlich die wirtschaft aus der krise fahren 
sonst opfert sich ja keiner...


----------



## enduro pro (4. August 2011)

ich kann das auch sehr gut... gestern erst noch neue züge und schaltwerk montiert ...

dazu noch neue buchsen am dämpfer... das war mal wieder nicht billig 

hier noch was für die trainingsfreudinge unter euch.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12066


----------



## enduro pro (4. August 2011)

schau mal TB, da klaut einer deinen namen...


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. August 2011)

Einen wunderschönen, heute noch jemand im Teuto unterwegs? Würd so gegen 17:00 Uhr noch ne Runde drehen.


----------



## enduro pro (4. August 2011)

ich fahre so gegen 17.30 bei mir los...wo willst du denn los fahren???


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. August 2011)

17:30 Ist auch gut, ich starten dann um 17:00 Uhr in Ibbenbüren und komm zum Parklplatz Brochterbeck rübergefahren.

Edit: Haste danach vielleicht noch Zeit die Kettenführung dran zu bringen? Die Kurbel habe ich runter, mir fehlt halt nur noch der Tretlagerschlüssel^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (4. August 2011)

jo, dann schaue ich mal das ich hier pünktlich raus komme...


----------



## jojo2 (5. August 2011)

weil es hier gerade so schön ruhig ist,
wollte ich kurz eine frage stellen:
warum heißt diese eine strecke die falsche null?


----------



## jojo2 (5. August 2011)

ach ketta
jetzt habe ich dich verpasst
du warst vorhin online,
aber da konnte ich grad nicht.

nur damit du weißt, wer da noch kommen könnte am 27.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15322
(hd gibt es im augenblick beim ibc-tv nicht, spielt hier aber auch keine rolle)


----------



## enduro pro (5. August 2011)

mal wieder cooles vid jojo...nur vorgestellt hast du das nachwuchstalent uns noch nicht....oder wartest du so lang bis sie besser fährt als du


----------



## jojo2 (5. August 2011)

besser als ich?
hmm
die ist nich ganz so bekloppt wie ich
die fährt nicht bergauf
teuto fällt daher bis auf weiteres wohl flach


----------



## enduro pro (5. August 2011)

ach, im teuto geht es bergauf???

eigendlich ja nur kaum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (5. August 2011)

weil ursprünglich jemand dachte es wäre die Null, dann aber feststellte, das es garnicht die Null ist.
Die Null ist eigntlich ein Rundwanderweg.


----------



## jojo2 (5. August 2011)

saucoole geschichte - danke für die info

und enduro
du hast natürlich recht
uns durchtrainierten fällt das gar nicht mehr auf,
dass es da manchmal ein klitzekleinwenig ein bißchen einen huckel hoch geht


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. August 2011)

das wußte bestimmt noch nicht mal wikipedia,,,,,,,,,,,hammer,,,,,,,,,,,
von falschen hundertern hatte ich schon gehört.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. August 2011)

Tolles Nachwuchstalent! Dieser Style, dieser Schwung in der Hüfte und auch sonst. Und dazu diese Geschwindigkeit - ganz der Papa!

@enduro
mir ist sie schon vorgestellt worden!!
Wärst Du nicht nach PDS gefahren, hättest Du auch das Vergnügen haben können.
Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben!!


----------



## enduro pro (5. August 2011)

ach, nix gegen sie, aber PDS war mir da schon wichtiger


----------



## enduro pro (5. August 2011)

scotti, wann geht es denn nach saalbach????


----------



## Ketta (5. August 2011)

@jojo: hab ich doch schon längst gesehen und bewundert!!! 1. Anwärterin für den Pokal!

@enduro:nach saalbach gehts am 17.08.  yippiyeah


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. August 2011)

das favoritenfeld wird immer kleiner,der ghostbiker hat seine karre durchgebrochen.


----------



## Totoxl (6. August 2011)

Wie durch gebrochen? Das war doch gerade erst wieder fit oder nicht?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. August 2011)

er meint nicht mich glaube ich.....mein bock rennt wieder!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. August 2011)

rahmen gebrochen?

er selber ist aber heil geblieben??


bestimmt hatte sein rahmen noch die 
15-jahres garantie. das könnte zwar knapp werden,
aber den neuen rahmen gibt´s sicherlich noch auf garantie ausgetauscht.


----------



## enduro pro (6. August 2011)

er brauchte ja eh dringend was neues und nu ist die gelegenheit da....

hey ihr ketten, scotti, ghostrider, jojo und FB, was ist mit euch????

keiner mehr kust auf ne runde im teuto??? das schläft ganz schön ein....


----------



## scott-bussi (6. August 2011)

Teuto ist doch was für Warmduscher! Die Ketten fahren nur noch in Wibe oder Willingen, der Ghostrider auch, ich träume nur noch von Saalbach!
Was sollen wir da im Teuto????


Nein, wenn das Wetter morgen o.k. ist komme ich ins Bocketal!


----------



## enduro pro (6. August 2011)

sei ein gutes vorbild und meld dich an


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. August 2011)

der rahmen vom ghostbiker 84 ist von uns gegangen,nicht vom ghostrider77(oder?).
angeblich an altersschwäche,kann aber auch sein das der jensemann selber den sensemann gemacht hat.
suizid halte ich bei seiner fahrweise aber auch für möglich.
jetzt gibt es jedenfalls was neues,unbeflecktes.


----------



## jojo2 (6. August 2011)

hatte vorhin keine zeit den ghostbiker
angemessen zu würdigen.
toto
ich durfte vor ein paar jahren kurzzeitig mit dem 
dem ghostbiker fahren. der war aber irgendwie immer 
unscheinbar,
undurchsichtig... nee:
unheimlich 
unheimlich schnell war der! außerdem fuhr der mit seiner 120 mm recon 
überall da runter, wo andere mit ihren 180 mm verweigerten
(genau wie der cannondude, nur anders) .
nach dem ghostbiker wurde die radfirma benannt, für die klausmann 
heute die siege einfährt.
ghostbiker ist legendär und außerdem testfahrer für tsg-helme.

so! schnell wieder weg - arbeiten.
ich muss mein auto einer tochter geben, 
kann nicht in den teuto kommen - sorry
und ich wollte doch unbedingt
ehrlich

cu


----------



## Totoxl (6. August 2011)

Ach der Ghostbiker, den kenne ich auch. Irgendwie schwirren hier ganz schön viele Geister rumm. Ist der Klausmann evtl. schon von uns gegangen??? Vielleicht stehe ich zu oft auf der Leitung?


----------



## schlabberkette (6. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey ihr ketten, scotti, ghostrider, jojo und FB, was ist mit euch????
> 
> keiner mehr kust auf ne runde im teuto??? das schläft ganz schön ein....



hey enduro
wir haben immer bock auf teutorunde
aber heute mussten wir leider innen bikepark
mein gott war das geil 

heute nacht und morgen gegen mittag fahr ich nach duisburg
meinen bruder und konsorten beim 24h-rennen anschreien 
deswegen fällt die teutonenrunde morgen für mich leider aus


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. August 2011)

bin auch raus für heute....Bikepark gestern war schon hart...kann mich kaum bewegen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (7. August 2011)

Wie sieht denn die Wetterlage im Teuto aus? Hier in Emsdetten ist es (noch) trocken.


----------



## enduro pro (7. August 2011)

moin aus dem teuto....

es hat die ganze nacht geregnet wie aus kübeln und regnet immer noch...

daher sage ich den termin hiermit ab und bleibe im bett.............. 

ich werd bei gutem wetter in der woche wieder ab 19.00 meine runde drehen wenn wer lust hat..........

schönen sonntag euch.........


----------



## Zico (7. August 2011)

...also hier in Münster ist gutes Wetter - fährt jemand trotz nässe im Teuto? Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## diddie40 (7. August 2011)

Bei mir ist es trocken, die Aussichten für heute sagen auch trockenes Wetter vorraus, werde um 10:00 am Parkplatz sein


----------



## Papa-Joe (7. August 2011)

Dann bin ich einfach auch mal da. (Bocketal oder Klippen?)


----------



## Zico (7. August 2011)

Bocketal oder Klippen?



diddie40 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es trocken, die Aussichten für heute sagen auch trockenes Wetter vorraus, werde um 10:00 am Parkplatz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. August 2011)

ok.ok.....wenn es hier um 10.00 auch trocken ist bin ich auch da.....


bocketal


----------



## diddie40 (7. August 2011)

Bocketal, so wie abgesprochen, wenn der ein oder andere, der sich nicht angemeldet hat noch kommt


----------



## Zico (7. August 2011)

Bin dabei!

[QUOTE=diddie40;8597967]Bocketal, so wie abgesprochen, wenn der ein oder andere, der sich nicht angemeldet hat noch kommt[/QUOTE]


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. August 2011)




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. August 2011)

ich fahre am dienstag zum crisxrossi,mich auf die geheimnisvollen spuren der falschen null begeben.
wer mit möchte und keine angst vor der null hat,bitte pn.


----------



## scott-bussi (8. August 2011)

Der gestrige Sonntag hat zu neuen Erkenntnissen geführt!

1. der Teuto ist immer noch verdammt steil an einigen Stellen.
2. wenn es geregnet hat ist es rutschig
3. in diesem Sommer liegt schon verdammt viel Laub auf dem Trails herum
4. Enduro jammert morgens mehr als abends
5. eine Kefü bedeutet nicht automatisch, daß die Kette nicht abfällt
6. Reifen aufpumpen könnte eine neue Disziplin für das Teuto Enduro werden
7. Holländer können zwar nicht Fußball spielen, aber leider verdammt schnell
   biken 
8. der Cannondude bekommt Zusatzgewichte, bei Regen Racing Ralf Pellen     und nur ein 40er Kettenblatt!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2011)

na endlich mal wieder ein bericht über
eine tour!

kurz und knapp und dennoch lebendig.
jeder weiß, was los war.

das mit dem cannondude scheint dich geschockt zu haben
wir hatten dich doch vorbereitet.

äi,
glaub uns einfach
(zusatzgewichte? wofür? damit erreichst du nur, dass die guten
fahrer etwas mehr schwitzen. willst du hinterher mit denen noch fettschläuche...
ach komm. du gibst dich mit deiner statistenrolle zufrieden,
oder
du strengst dich ein klein wenig an.
für mich bist du der favorit!






ich hab dir doch gesagt:
glaub mir einfach)



häi tb
die falsche null is nich verkehrt

nur du weißt ja , dass du elend lang nach oben schieben musst.
der untere bereich ist abgesperrt (wegen der schonung)
sah jedenfalls für mich so aus
damit fehlen ein paar wichtige meter
oder man fährt oben anders (du hast ja den chrissie bei dir)


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. August 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Der gestrige Sonntag hat zu neuen Erkenntnissen geführt!
> 
> 
> 7. Holländer können zwar nicht Fußball spielen, aber leider verdammt schnell
> ...


 
der pokal bleibt im teuto,habe ich doch gesagt,um ganz sicher zu gehen spielen wir auch unser zweites ass aus.





scott-bussi schrieb:


> Der gestrige Sonntag hat zu neuen Erkenntnissen geführt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


der pokal bleibt im teuto,habe ich doch gesagt,um ganz sicher zu gehen spielen wir beim rennen noch unser zweites ass aus.
doppelt hält besser,bei den momentanen goldpreisen können wir uns keinen fehler erlauben.




@jojo
der chrisrossi kennt immer wege die ganz flach hoch gehen,echt,beim letzten trip durch den hüggel war das auch so.
ganz flach hoch.
wenn ich noch power habe wollte ich auch noch zur großen eins.
http://www.diegrosseeins.de/


----------



## enduro pro (8. August 2011)

der scotti übertreibt, da gab es noch min. einen der immer locker folgen konnte und das mit nem schwereren bike und der ist bergab eher besser aufgestellt... 

es wird ein spannender tag werden...

TB mittwoch schon was vor??? wollte mit dem diddie mal was anschauen, was wir neulich mit dem fb erkundet haben  du weißt


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. August 2011)

??????????????????
keine ahnung worum es geht,,,,,,,,,,,,ich bin dabei,,,,,,,,,,wann wo?????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (8. August 2011)

Der diddi war auch nicht schlecht! (Oder meintest du dich?)
Aber ich bin hinter cannondude bergab hinterher gefahren. Da ist der auch nicht schlecht! 
TB wir zählen auf dich! Zieh das Ass aus dem Ärmel und mach mich zum Winner! (bitte keine Sprüche wie: ich kann nicht zaubern!)


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. August 2011)

@scotti

leider kann ich nicht zaubern,
aber unser medizinischer berater der herr fuentes.


----------



## enduro pro (8. August 2011)

nö, mich meinte ich nicht  aber du solltest mal abends mit mir fahren,dann zeig ich dir wo der hammer hängt 

und zu dir...hummeln können auch fliegen, warum solltest du nicht gewinnen können...??? die rote laterne ist deine 

TB, mittwoch so um 15.00 bei mir... du weißt doch, ich kann beim anlegen der wege im garten immer ne "schüppe" und ne "helfende hand" gebrauchen  alles klar jetzt


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. August 2011)

gartenarbeiten?
mein zweites hobby.
so jetzt gehts nach holland.
wenn noch einer pfandfreies dosenbier braucht , so spreche er jetzt.


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...hummeln können auch fliegen



sag ich doch!
scottis motto

ich bin zwei wespen!


----------



## enduro pro (9. August 2011)

was is'n heir los???? leiden alle unter dem fehlenden sonnenschein????

depressionen????


----------



## jojo2 (9. August 2011)

nöö

und selbst?


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. August 2011)

14 Uhr gehts los bei mir. Eventuell hat TB noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. August 2011)

mit zwei leuten auf dem mtb?
mir egal,gutes training für den großen tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. August 2011)

nöö, ich auch nicht...

sitze eh auf der arbeit und da ist es mir egal ob es draußen regnet 

und abends repariere ich momentan "fremdräder" der unbedarften kollegen 

oder gehe in den "garten" um nach den "wegen" zu schauen 

viel spaß im hüggel...


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. August 2011)

sich regen bringt segen,auf waldigen wegen ,ebenso beim schrauben an bikes der lieben kollegen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. August 2011)

war heute mal wieder eine richtig schöne runde , mag sein das man der null nicht trauen darf,ich mag sie trotzdem.
nur einen fehler habe ich begangen,bin die tour mit dem coil air vom chrisxrossi gefahren.
jetzt weiß ich auch was er immer mit flach hoch meint.
das ding geht den berg hoch wie ein cc-lutscher bike,,,,,,hammer.
wo mit dem stinker schon leichtes herzflimmern einsetzt kann man auf dem teil noch gemütlich eine rauchen.
berg ab macht es genau so viel spaß.
leider ist das 2011er mit raucherpaket schon ausverkauft.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. August 2011)

Was lese ich da zwischen den Zeilen? Du willst doch nicht etwas deinem canadischen Baustahlhaufen untreu werden???


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. August 2011)

nee,
rauchen auf dem bike ist sowieso ungesund.


----------



## Totoxl (9. August 2011)

Ja ja, der Christian und seine schönen Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (9. August 2011)

nicht das der Toto auch noch zum Kona Freak mutiert.


----------



## Totoxl (9. August 2011)

Ich glaub ein Coilair ist nichts für mich


----------



## jojo2 (10. August 2011)

okay,
ich verstehe
ihr könnt nicht schreiben
dann mach ich das wieder mal
wer ist mit da 
bei im nächsten jahr? 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15460/h

wißt ihr, was ich heute gemacht habe?


----------



## jojo2 (10. August 2011)

aber passsst (wie schreibt man lispelnd?) auf,
das ist anstrengend
http://tvthek.orf.at/programs/70017...heute/2737129-24-Stunden--Mountainbike-Rennen

ihr übt ja grade,
ich jetzt auch

der wahnsinn
wie schreibt man sächselnd??


----------



## schlabberkette (10. August 2011)

mensch jojo
da wollte ich dieses jahr auch schon mitgefahren sein
hatte aber keiner lust, zeit und/oder mut gehabt mitzukommen

und als einzelfahrer war mir das zu heftig 

also:
nächstes jahr bock auf 4er team?
oder lieber 8er?
oder lieber zwei 4er...???


----------



## Aaron_M. (10. August 2011)

Hi, wer von euch kommt den so aus bad iburg?
fahr nämlich auch begeistert Null und so...
Meistens mit Chefkoch und Richie_Gecko (falls die euch noch was sagen) aber Chefkoch hat sein Bike jetzt verkauft und bis er sein neues bekommt dauert es wohl noch nen bisschen... Richie_Gecko hat sein bike zwar noch will es aber auch verkaufen...
Bin aber erst 14 deshalb weiss ja nicht wie das so für euch ist...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. August 2011)

oh ein fremder...Teuto Admin sag Hallo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. August 2011)

johhh, jojo, keine zeit zum schreiben...rasen mähen, kanten schneiden, fegen und häkkern...phuuu, das war anstrengend....

gut das der diddie und der tb mich dann zu schöneren dingen verführt haben 

auch, der teuto ist ja so ein schöner spielplatz.........................


----------



## Aaron_M. (10. August 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> oh ein fremder...Teuto Admin sag Hallo!!!!!!!!!!


Hallo zurück 
kommst du aus bad iburg?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. August 2011)

nee aber fahre da ab und zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. August 2011)

hi aaron
die hier kommen alle aus verschiedenen ecken
und treffen sich manchmal
ach eigentlich ständig um rad zu fahren
mal da und mal da
hüggel, die null und so kommen auch immer mal wieder dran

das mädchen aus dem video habe ich aber heute zum zug 
gebracht (vollgepackt, 13 kg rucksack und protektorenweste 
und ff noch hinten dran - das sah gut wie die versucht hat, 
damit in den zug einzusteigen und ihr rad bei sich zu behalten). 
die fährt nach winterberg. mit ihrem rad da runter gurken.
aber wenn die wieder kommt, will die bestimmt auch wieder auf der null 
oder im hüggel
na ja wahrscheinlich aber eher in braunlage fahren
guck einfach zwischendurch hier mal rein.
aber die meisten hier sind schon über 20 jahre alt
ist das ein problem?
cu



schlabberkette!
ich hab´s mir in mein programmheft eingetragen
24 h downhill in 2012
ginge auch 
8 einzelstarter?


----------



## Ibbiker (10. August 2011)

hallo jojo, schön das ihr auch jüngere naturliebhaber aufnehmt. wenn mein papa mich bringt fahre ich bestimmt auch noch einmal eine schöne runde mit euch.


----------



## jojo2 (10. August 2011)

gib mir mal die mailadresse von deinem papa
ich red mal mit dem
das kriegenwe schon!
wär doch mal wieder schön


----------



## Ibbiker (10. August 2011)

mailadr geht nicht, der hat doch kein kommputer.
aber ich glaub der bringt wohl, zurück fahr ich dann mit dem beik. ich muss eh noch ein paar km trainieren. ich guck dann mal wann ihr einen termin einstellt. freu mich schon


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. August 2011)

über 20? Wir wären wohl alle gerne noch unter 40.

Aaron:

in Hagen gibt es viele Jungs in und um Dein alter. Oft gehts in den Hüggel, melde Dich doch einfach mal bei mir, dann mach ich Dich bekannt mit den Jungs aus unserer Gegend(G.M. Hütte)

Gruß

Christian


----------



## jojo2 (10. August 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> , melde Dich doch einfach mal bei mir, dann mach ich Dich bekannt mit den Jungs aus unserer Gegend(G.M. Hütte)
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Christian



da ist verstand bei


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. August 2011)

JoJo, Du bist der erste der mir einen Verstand attestiert.


----------



## jojo2 (10. August 2011)

für geld mache ich alles


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. August 2011)

nimmst Du auch Konas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (10. August 2011)

konas sind keine währung
dafür brauchst du edelmetall


----------



## schlabberkette (10. August 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schlabberkette!
> ich hab´s mir in mein programmheft eingetragen
> 24 h downhill in 2012
> ginge auch
> 8 einzelstarter?



zu zweit als acht einzelstarter wird schwer...


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. August 2011)

gehört Coesfeld eigentlich zur Europäischen Währungsunion?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. August 2011)




----------



## schlabberkette (10. August 2011)

coesfelder brauchen keine währung
die bezahlen mit ihrem guten namen


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. August 2011)

dat schreit ja nach Inflation und Haushaltsdefizit. Diese Coesfelder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (11. August 2011)

Ich habe gestern zum ersten mal meine Maxxis Minion DH super Tacky UST Reifen ausgefüht! Puhhhh, gibt es die Dinger auch in rund???
Bei den Reifen von Rollwiderstand zu sprechen ist ein Witz! Die rollen gar nicht! Bin bergab noch nie so langsam gewesen (Meine Bremsen kann ich eigentlich abschrauben um das Gewicht der Reifen einzusparen.)
Bergauf war ich dafür noch langsamer als sonst.

Leute, für Saalbach sehe ich echt schwarz wenn es da auch nur einen Meter bergauf geht.


----------



## rigger (11. August 2011)

OHHH!!!!   Armer Scotti....  ^^


----------



## scott-bussi (11. August 2011)

Danke für die Mitleidsbekundungen 
(Ich werte das jetzt einfach mal als Mitleid !)












PS: Suche dringend Gruber-Assist Motor oder Ähnliches!!!
      Alternativ auch eine KTM EXC-F!


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2011)

scotti
könntest du mich vielleicht arbeitstechnisch 
für eine kurze zeit vertreten?

brauchst auch nicht viel machen: filme gucken, 
was davon ins forum reinstellen und zwischendurch 
mal was schreiben.






ich fahr dann für dich nach saalbach
spar dir den firlefanz mit motor und so
nur keinen stress


das war
kein mtileid





übrigens
chrissie
ich nehm auch kona!

und schlabberkette
wir machen also zu zweit eine achter gruppe
cool. bin dabei


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

scotti, für dich gibt es schlichtweg nur ein wort pussy

ich fahre die minions bei jeder unserer ausfahrten und der TB erstmal, 2,6kg nur "wicked will" und dazu noch mal 17,3 kg kanadisches altmetall 

naja, er hat den motor im rechten und linken bein einbauen lassen..


----------



## scott-bussi (11. August 2011)

Schön wenn man Freunde hat, die einen aufbauen und Mut zusprechen!!














Leider sind das kein Biker, die sich hier im IBC herumtreiben!!



@jojo
nein, du mußt nicht für mich mitfahren! Zur Not kann ich ja meine Betty´s wieder montieren.
Ich kenne mich im www nicht so gut aus wie Du, würde die ganzen Videos nicht finden und kann dich deshalb nicht vertreten.


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

tja scotty, man kann halt nicht alles haben.... 

und das wir hier nicht mit wattebauschen werfen sollte dir doch klar sein, oder 
du bist ja schon mal mitgefahren, daher weißt du ja wie wir so ticken.... 

apropos, wo bleibt deine anmeldung für den 27ten..die kette ist auch schon angemeldet


----------



## scott-bussi (11. August 2011)

O.K. ich weiß Bescheid, ich habe mich jetzt auch im Frauenforum und bei der Töpfergruppe hier im IBC angemeldet. Die verstehen mich bestimmt!

Anmeldung!

zumindest für´s grillen


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

sooooo einfach ist das nicht....die wurst mußt du dir mit schweiß oder tränen erarbeiten.....das urteil der jury entscheidet über wurst oder nicht wurst....


----------



## Zico (11. August 2011)

Also entweder ist das an mir vorbeigezogen, oder es ist ein gut behütetes Geheimnis...
*Was zum Teufel läuft denn nun am 27. August???* 
Habe mich ja direkt angemeldet - aber wie soll ich denn ohne Infos über Strecke, Länge, Schwierigkeitsgrad, Steigung, Grillgut oder Biervorräte mein Setup einstellen und meinen Trainingsplan optimieren? 
Alle meine bisherigen Anfragen haben nur zu ironisch klingenden Antworten geführt, dessen Wahrheitsgehalt ich stark bezweifele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

zico, trainiere hart, lange strecken, steile strecken, steinige strecken, hochfahren, viel trinken, viele würstchen essen.... wenn du das alles perfekt beherrschst, dann, ja dann bekommst du den pokal...allerdings will den schon der diddie und der cannondude...  die sind bei gutem training allerdings keine konkurrenz für dich


----------



## Zico (11. August 2011)

Also dass ich ausserhalb der Konkurrenz fahre ist mir schon klar. 
Vielen Dank für Deine nichtssagende Aussage - hatte auch nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

was erwartest du??????????

es wird dir spaß machen, die runde ist locker und gesellig, wir fahren fahrrad und trinken bier, du kannst bei mir zelten wenn du willst, es gibt wurst und bier....also wie ein normaler sonntagstreff nur das die almhütte im bocketal ist und der wirt keine zigarren raucht und dafür wurst serviert.... alles klar


----------



## Aaron_M. (11. August 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> über 20? Wir wären wohl alle gerne noch unter 40.
> 
> Aaron:
> 
> ...


 
Das alter ist bei mir an sich kein Problem da Chefkoch und Riechie_gecko auch ende 30 sind


----------



## Aaron_M. (11. August 2011)

Also ich fahre heute null... falls wer bock hat


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. August 2011)

wurde auch mal zeit,man merkt das es nicht mehr lange dauert bis zum tag an dem mann/frau geschichte schreiben kann.
der tag der wahrheit naht!

schnell sollen trainingspläne noch das unvermeidbare vermeiden.
schnell werden runde reifen für eckig erklärt,usw.

ich bin mal mit dem fb über den kompletten hermannsweg gefahren und habe ,ich weiß nicht mehr genau wo,ein denkmal von ,ich glaube kaiser wilhelm,gesehen auf dem stand der spruch
"lerne leiden ohne zu klagen"
vielleicht sollten wir da mal wieder hinfahren.

dem zico ,nur dem zico als einem der ersten anmeldungen,hier noch kurz eine beschreibung der warm up strecke.

die strecke kennst du schon.es ist der trail an dem wegekreuz ,kurz vor tecklenburg, an dem wir immer links oder rechts fahren.
hier aber nicht gerade aus sondern abbiegen.
den anstieg nicht hoch sondern runter.
nach ca.100m geht es dann an einem flachen ,kurzen anstieg ziemlich steil und lange berg hoch.
wenn du den trail siehst wirst du sagen,kenn ich ,,alles pussy.
hoffe ich konnte dir helfen und wünsche viel spaß beim trainieren.


----------



## Zico (11. August 2011)

Hmm... viel schlauer bin ich nu aufgrund der philosophischen Beschreibung der Strecke auch nicht - aber egal. 
Gibt es vorher noch ein freies Training???


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

klar zico, wenn du einen termin setzt


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2011)

okay
scott-pussy
ich ahbe alles geregelt
mpora und verschiedene andere schicke dir ab heute 
videos, die du hier vorstellen kannst
heute wäre s z.b. dieses hier
[mpora]http://video.mpora.de/watch/p2LOJzibP/[/mpora]

ist noch ein bißchen mehr platz im auto?
ich müsste da vielleicht meine ersatzreifen (muddy mary) und -felgen 
da drin noch unterbringen
es ginge aber auch ohne

alles klar scotti?
jetzt nur nicht den halt verlieren, ich berichte dir, wie´s war.


coole nummer
wo ist das video
dann nimm einfach den link
http://video.mpora.de/watch/p2LOJzibP/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. August 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> Hmm... .
> Gibt es vorher noch ein freies Training???


 
wer soll denn dann am 27. noch fahren?
das unfallrisiko ist auf den strecken  viel zu groß,die fährt man nur einmal und dann nie wieder.


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2011)

enduro heißt:
man fährt auf sicht
man weiß nicht, was kommt
und es geht fast nur bergab!

und außerdem hat hcclaudia beretis alle streckenpläne,
die liegen dort zur einsichtnahme


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

huuuuuuuu..... das macht mir angst, TB....brauche ich dann ein neues bike danach??????


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. August 2011)

steck die kohle  lieber in den klingelbeutel.


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

ahh, du wilst für mich sammeln??? ich nehme dann ein neues bike


----------



## Aaron_M. (11. August 2011)

Was ist das denn genau worüber ihr redet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

ein teaminterner termin, der mit unseren treff's nix zu tun hat.....


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2011)

das weiß keiner, was das ist
einfach anmelden (- dachte ich)
wenn du gläubiger christ, jude oder mohammedaner bist.
haben buddhisten und gottesanbeter auch eine chance tb?

ich hab mich auch angemeldet,
aber wohl nur als zuschauer, mein gebrochener handwurzelknochen
wird mir bis dahin auch noch keinen richtigen halt am lenker geben 
und das reicht nicht,
denn ich bin nicht getauft


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. August 2011)

keine angst jojo,
wir haben nach der ersten streckenbegehung aus vorsicht einen geistlichen zum rennen eingeladen.
der würde im* falle* eines *falles* ,eine nottaufe einleiten(10 euro nicht vergessen).
die brüder vom roten halbmond wollen angeblich einen großmufti mitbringen.
fahr ruhig mit jojo,am ende des rennens wirst du über einen gebrochenen handwurzelknochen lachen.
ist also für alles gesorgt.


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

jojo, es hat mal wer gesagt: "wir beten alles zum selben gott, er hat nur unterschiedliche namen"

wie recht er hat...und dann war da noch der ausspruch " god is a mountainbiker and loves us all....." der war glaub ich vom TB 

und für die , die immer noch "angst" haben gibt es bei BMO grad im angebot http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ico-Bike-Short-2011-schwarz-SALE-::26525.html 

da ist der name programm "el panico"


----------



## Zico (11. August 2011)

Das Wetter hier in Coesfeld ist ja heute super... wie sieht es im Teuto aus? Hat jemand Lust auf eine after-Work-Runde? Könnte so gegen 19:00 Uhr im Teuto sein!


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

wetter hier ist auch gut.....wenn ich wüßte ob ich heut noch ne fox zerlegen muß, dann würd ich doch glatt ja sagen....weiß ich aber noch nicht


----------



## Zico (11. August 2011)

Brücke an Scotti: Was ist mir Dir?



Zico schrieb:


> Das Wetter hier in Coesfeld ist ja heute super... wie sieht es im Teuto aus? Hat jemand Lust auf eine after-Work-Runde? Könnte so gegen 19:00 Uhr im Teuto sein!


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

wenn der scotti mitkommt, dann mache ich die fox morgen  

dann zeig ich euch den "angie" trail


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. August 2011)

wenn jemand am we. zeit hat und das endlich mal wieder unter normalen leuten verbringen möchte,hätte ich noch eine eintrittskarte mit  transfer anzubieten.

http://www.fkpscorpio.com/meraluna/

freitag hin,montag zurück


----------



## Aaron_M. (11. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ein teaminterner termin, der mit unseren treff's nix zu tun hat.....


  Na dann... viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2011)

ach,
ich hatte gerade nix zu lachen
die hand


aber dafür habe ich ja euch
danke


----------



## diddie40 (11. August 2011)

tb, habe gerade dein bike gesehen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Pedelec-Ebike-Kona-CoilAir-Deluxe-36V-500W-40-km-h-Neu-/150641886364?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item2312f4c49c


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2011)

das schwarze da,
ist das die zündschnur für den raketenantrieb vor seinem schoß??


----------



## scott-bussi (11. August 2011)

Gibt´s den Raketenantrieb auch für Ghost??
Mit 40 Sachen bergauf den Cannondude versägen, daß wäre mein Traum!
Dabei freundlich grinsen und einen kleinen Schweißtropfen wegschnippen

@jojo
ich verstehe das video nicht! Was haben stürzende Skater ohne Helm mit mir zu tun???
Oder meinst du die Mädels aus der Telekom Werbung im Vorspann?


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2011)

sorry scotti
video war gar nicht direkt für dich gedacht
(aber zwischendurch so ein 1000 fps video
finde ich schon klasse - vor allem, wenn man uns 
extreme extremsportler mal so vollkommen ungeschminkt sieht wie hier beim stürzen)


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. August 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> tb, habe gerade dein bike gesehen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Pedelec-Ebike-Kona-CoilAir-Deluxe-36V-500W-40-km-h-Neu-/150641886364?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item2312f4c49c


 

son mist,,,19",,,,,,,zu groß,,,,,,,,,

meinen die das echt im ernst?????????

das muß man doch melden,,,,,,,das muß man was gegen machen,,,,,,,,,,ich habe angst


----------



## scott-bussi (11. August 2011)

Angst, wovor? Das ich doch gewinnen könnte?

Keine Angst, das Bike kostet 2500 ! Da fehlen mir etwa 2499.

Ich werde mir einen Satz Nobby Nic´s besorgen und am 27. alles in Grund und Boden fahren (vor allem die Nobby´s!).


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. August 2011)

nee,,,angst vor leuten die auf die idee kommen sowas zu bauen.
wer weiß auf was für ideen die noch kommen.
da muß man doch was machen.
ich habe angst,ich glaub ich frage den fb ob ich heute bei ihm schlafen darf.


----------



## scott-bussi (11. August 2011)

Nur mit dem Rücken zur Wand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (11. August 2011)

Wie haben die den Akku eigentlich ans Oberrohr getackert?
Tesa-Film oder durchgebohrt und eine lange Schraube durch?


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2011)

jetzt weiß ich warum ich ne rock shox fahre, nach der zochi heut die fox und was soll ich sagen, da ist auch nix drin 

ne shox ist ja ein wunderwerk der technik dagegen


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. August 2011)

Aaron_M. schrieb:


> Das alter ist bei mir an sich kein Problem da Chefkoch und Riechie_gecko auch ende 30 sind




haben wir uns heut knapp verpasst, war kurz am Zick Zack. Morgen wollen wir in den Hüggel, oder vlt auch zum Piesberg. Ruf mich doch einfach morgen an. Hier meine Nummer: 0177-144 34 04

Christian


----------



## Papa-Joe (12. August 2011)

So, jetzt ist es amtlich: Papa Joe kommt mit zwei Fahrrädern zum Armageddon over Teuto! Mein Giant für die Touren und meinem neuen, dicken Bergabwälzer für die DH Strecken (das Rad hat erstaunliche ähnlichkeiten mit dem Rad vom Scotty  ).

Ja, nach zwei Tage Braunlage ohne einen Tropfen Regen, aber trotzdem Hochwasser auf den Strecken schmerzen mir die Arme und ich musste ernüchtert feststellen, dass Wurzeln und dicke Steine auch mit viel Federweg noch kräftig am Bike wackeln. Aber wenigstens die Drops ins Flat (und andere gibt es in Braunlage nicht!) taten nicht ganz so weh. Ich muss wohl mal wieder nach Winterberg 

(Btw: es hat nicht zufällig noch jemand eine gebrauchte Hammerschmidt rumliegen die er loswerden will?  )


----------



## diddie40 (12. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen bike.
Bild?
Welchen Dämpfer hat das bike?


Ich verkaufe demnächst 2 Manitou Luftdämpfer. Beide mit 222mm Einbaulänge und 70 mm Hub. Der eine, Manitou Split, hat nur eine Zugstufenverstellmöglichkeit. Wiegt 400g ist sehr sensibel und soft, hat aber für mein bike zu viel Endprogression. Trotz 40% sag nutze ich nur 57mm Hub aus, das ist mir zu wenig, könnte aber in einem anderen bike genau richtig sein. Der andere ist ein Manitou isx4 bei dem man neben der Zugstufe auch die Druckstufe einstellen kann und per Rädchen eine 4-fache Endprogressionverstellmöglichkeit hat. Außerdem hat der eine grössere Luftkammer und somit liniarer. Der wäre eigentlich genau richtig für mein bike, passt aber leider nicht, da der Ausgleichsbehälter beim Einfedern am Rahmen anschlägt. Dieser Dämpfer ist neu. Wiegt 450g. Passt auch in ein Stinky, hätte dann 7mm mehr Hub als der Original verbaute Dämpfer und damit dann ca.200mm Federweg.


----------



## enduro pro (12. August 2011)

diddie, das schreib mal dem TB, sein dämpfer ist nicht mehr der beste und "schlürft" ganz gut...abgesehen davon hat seiner 0,0 verstellmöglichkeiten und wiegt zuviel dafür.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aaron_M. (12. August 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> haben wir uns heut knapp verpasst, war kurz am Zick Zack. Morgen wollen wir in den Hüggel, oder vlt auch zum Piesberg. Ruf mich doch einfach morgen an. Hier meine Nummer: 0177-144 34 04
> 
> Christian


 
Danke
heute hab ich leider keine Zeit zum biken aber sonst immer gerne 


Und ich weiss ja nicht ob ihrs schon kennt aber in der nähe der Null ist ne coole neue DH-Strecke endstanden mit paar Sprüngen und nem fetten Double (gestern gebaut)


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. August 2011)

hört sich gut an, ab Montag bin ich wieder zurück, dann schau ich mir mal die neue Strecke an.


----------



## enduro pro (12. August 2011)

hey aaron....

solche sachen solltest du nicht zu laut in die welt posaunen, das könnte bei den falschen leuten richtig ärger auslösen...

trailbau ist in deutschland ne verbotene angelegenheit


----------



## Aaron_M. (12. August 2011)

hab gerade ne ellen lange wegbeschreibung geschrieben (ist zwar nicht so kompliziert aber bei mir...)
lass ich aber dann doch lieber


----------



## enduro pro (12. August 2011)

japp, is besser so... wer sich auskennt wird ihn finden und wer nicht hat pech gehabt..besser so....


----------



## Papa-Joe (12. August 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen bike.
> Bild?
> Welchen Dämpfer hat das bike?



Hallo, ein Bild habe ich mal im Profil hochgeladen. Mein Hinterbaudämpfer ist einFox Van R, mit dem ich auch nachdem ich die weiche Feder verbaut habe erst mal ganz zufrieden bin. Nur vorne in die Totem muss vermutlich noch ne weichere Feder rein. Aber viel wichtiger ist erstmal entweder ne zweifachkurbel oder ne Hammerschmidt, damit ich das Rad auch im Teuto Bergauf treten kann.


----------



## diddie40 (12. August 2011)

wenn du die MÃ¶glichkeit hast ne 2-fach Kurbel zu verbauen tu das. erstens wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger.(ich hab welche inclusive Innenlager gebraucht fÃ¼r 50â¬ gesehen) 2. leichter, 3. einfacher zu warten.


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2011)

hammer schmidt ist ganz nett, aber der diddie hat schon recht...die dinger sind nur mit spezialwerkzeug zu warten und das ist schon blöd, das kann ich dir aus eigener erfahrung sagen 

ne gute kefü und 2 fach ist schon sehr gut....


----------



## Zico (13. August 2011)

Morgän! Wer hat bock und Zeit heute Nachmittag auf eine Trainingseinheit im Teuto? Wenn nicht nass von oben!


----------



## rigger (13. August 2011)

Ich werd heute schon im Drachenboot von unten und oben nass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (13. August 2011)

Wattn Drachenboot?



rigger schrieb:


> Ich werd heute schon im Drachenboot von unten und oben nass!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. August 2011)

Ich vermute mal, dass das ein Auto ist, das wie eine Maus aussieht. Sagt doch schon der Name: Mausauto.... Ach quatsch, da kam wieder mein Legasthenie zum Vorschein... Da steht ja Drachenboot. Also dann wirds wohl ein Drachen sein, der wie ein Boot aussieht... oder andersrum... was weis ich. Guck mal:
http://www.wicker-magazin.de/14/media/images/Drachenbootrennen-10.jpg


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2011)

jo zico, wenn ich zeit hätte würd ich ja gern, sitze aber auf arbeit und dann kommen noch die häuslichen pflichten eines ehemannes, der rasen, der garten und der wochenendeinkauf  ... und die frau will natürlich auch noch unterhalten werden


----------



## Totoxl (13. August 2011)

Neues Material für den 27ten

Mal wieder ein Intense Update von mir. Mit schönen Ausblick von Balkonien, Neu sind Rahmen, Kona Stinkx Six und Evolver vom Elox befreit





Warum tauscht man Intense gegen Kona? Weil ich bock drauf hatte.  Umwerfer ist auf dem Weg.


----------



## jojo2 (13. August 2011)

wie sagte fjs?
was interssiert mich mein geschwätz von gestern?!

toto
ich dachte, das intense bliebe jetzt erst mal ne zeit??

papa joe
das drachenboot ist ein schönes suchspiel!
rigger, den tb, toto, enduro und den fb habe ich schon gefunden

bitte noch eins


----------



## Der Cherusker (13. August 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wie sagte fjs?
> was interssiert mich mein geschwätz von gestern?!
> 
> toto
> ...


Tja Jojo, ich glaube du brauchst einen Psychiater was Du wieder alles sehen willst, dann nehm den Toto gleich mit man tauscht doch kein Intense gegen ein Kona sind den alle bekloppt!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2011)

FB, können nicht alle so vernünftig sein wie du...  

langsam nimmt die konaflut gefähriche dimensionen an...da muß man doch was machen


----------



## Aaron_M. (13. August 2011)

Also ich hab nen scott von da her hab ich damit nix zu tun.

Bin aber dafür jetzt min. eine Woche auf Entzug

Mein Bike hat Problem am Rahmen deshalb musste ich es heute in die Werkstatt bringen

Grieg dann hoffentlich nen neuen Rahmen aber bis dahin.....


----------



## Aaron_M. (13. August 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Neues Material für den 27ten
> 
> Mal wieder ein Intense Update von mir. Mit schönen Ausblick von Balkonien, Neu sind Rahmen, Kona Stinkx Six und Evolver vom Elox befreit
> 
> ...


 
Sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2011)

jo toto, meines in der aktuellen version.....


----------



## Aaron_M. (13. August 2011)

Sieht auch geil aus

ihr habt beide vorne die lyrik oder?


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2011)

ja, allerdings ich ne 175mm und der toto ne 160ger


----------



## Aaron_M. (13. August 2011)

Hast du ihrgendwelche Probleme mit der?
Und wie viel Feder weg hast du hinten?


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2011)

nö, keine probleme...hab sie ein wenig "getuned" was die federweg und das floodgate angeht...wartung kann man selnst machen, is ne coil, da kann nicht viel dran kaputt gehen...

hinten sind es 183mm federweg....


----------



## Aaron_M. (13. August 2011)

Wie "tuned" man denn so ne Federgabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2011)

ohhh, da gibts ne menge themen in tech-talk fred üder die lyrik, mission control tuning und federwegsveränderungen....


----------



## Aaron_M. (13. August 2011)

Was ist "tech-talk fred"?
Und kann man das alles ihrgendwo nachgucken/lesen?


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23

das ist der fred zum thema federung und co......


----------



## scott-bussi (13. August 2011)

Man kaum ist man mal ein paar Stunden nicht online, schon haben alle neue Bikes. Der 27. wirft seine Schatten voraus und die Sache mit den Panikkäufen nimmt echt bedrohliche Ausmaße an!

@papa joe
endlich mal ein ordentliches Bike!!!!!
2-fach tut aber wirklich Not. Die Totem laß mal ruhig drin. Sonst sieht deine Front nachher auch so schmächtig aus wie die von Enduro

@totoXL
das Kona ist ja auch nicht schlecht, aber das Intense hat eindeutig mehr Kultcharakter. Kona ist ja schon absolut Mainstream! Die stehen ja mittlerweile überall herum.


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2011)

schmächtige front   

das ding liefert genau so viel federweg wie ne totem und wiegt 500g weniger 

ach ja, das fällt ja bei deinem systemgewicht eh nicht mehr auf  

und ich sach ja, konaflut....dringend dran arbeiten....


----------



## scott-bussi (13. August 2011)

Ich bin nicht zu schwer!!! Ich bin nur zu klein!

Außerdem habe ich eine Totem Air. Die wiegt nur 450 g mehr.

Frage: Warum willst du eigentlich eine Totem haben? Paßt die auch besser zu deinem Systemgewicht???


----------



## scott-bussi (13. August 2011)

Ich habe gerade mal den Termin für morgen gesetzt!


----------



## Zico (13. August 2011)

Danke!
Würde ich einen Termin setzen  - dann ist das so als ob ein tauber Hund einen Haufen Blinder führen soll! 



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal den Termin für morgen gesetzt!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. August 2011)

my new Ride 2012
gestern bestellt


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2011)

ist das der carbonrahmen???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. August 2011)

gibt kein Carbon Demo....noch nicht


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2011)

soll doch für 2012 kommen....prototypen waren doch schon beim worldcup....hill und so....


----------



## Zico (14. August 2011)

****! Bei dem Dauerregen macht es wohl keinen Sinn heute in dem Teuto! 
Gestern bei dem guten Wetter keinen zum mitfahren gefunden. 
Bin voll auf Cold Turkey!


----------



## scott-bussi (14. August 2011)

Termin für heute fällt aus! Hier regnet es Bindfäden.
Zico das Leben ist eben kein Ponyhof!!

@Pascal
Ich fasse es nicht du alter Spalter! 
Schickes Teil, Berge fährst du damit aber nicht mehr hoch.
Trotzdem mein Neid ist mit dir!


----------



## Totoxl (14. August 2011)

Der Wettergott ist heute mal wieder gegen die Biker 
@ Jojo
Das dachte ich auch, aber der Christian war so gemein mir ein nettes Angebot zu machen.

Die läute aus Kanada können auch Räder bauen, vielleicht keine perfekte Optik, aber wenn es gut läuft. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es sich so fährt. 

Ein Nachteil hat es, eine 30mm Stütze, weiß einer wo man das Sattelrohr aufreiben lassen kann. Pascal habt ihr Werkzeug dafür?

Dein Rad Enduro finde ich immer noch gut, aber die Stütze ist einfach nicht meins.


----------



## Zico (14. August 2011)

@Pascal: Wenn du Dein neues Bike hast, dann kaufe ich Deine alte Möhre.
Ein KG Alu-Schrott liegt aktuell bei knapp über einem Euro!
Was wiegt Dein Bike?


----------



## Totoxl (14. August 2011)

Bleibt das Scratch noch zusätzlich, oder möchtest du mit dem Demo auch durch den Teuto?


----------



## Aaron_M. (14. August 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> my new Ride 2012
> gestern bestellt


 

Das ist das geilste Rad überhaupt
Wenn ich das Geld nur hätte....
Wie viel kostet das denn wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. August 2011)

@toto Scratch bleibt!!!! bis zum nächsten Bruch
Demo is für Park(Willingen DH Strecke I love it) und Natürlich PDS 2012
@Aron  3899 Euronen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. August 2011)

glückwunsch zu den neuen bikes,habt beide eine gute wahl getroffen.
dunkle grüße vom mera luna


----------



## enduro pro (15. August 2011)

da war er wieder, der kalte krieg.....das wettrüsten geht weiter, noch mehr federweg, breitere reifen und weniger kettenblätter....

für all diejenigen unter euch, die auch mal die beine trainieren wollen hier wieder die gelegenheit.....

morgen abend um 17.30 startet die trainingsgruppe "27. august" bei mir...

auf dem plan stehen mal wieder alle wettkampfrelevanten sachen...

es geht bergauf und bergab 

bei bedarf bitte melden.....


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. August 2011)

Guten Morgen die Herren,
wer ist denn heute bei ner Teutorunde dabei? So ein Wetter darf schließlich nicht verschenkt werden. Zeit ist mir relativ egal, am besten so bald wie möglich.


----------



## Zico (15. August 2011)

*@Enduro:* Bin dabei morgen Abend!!! 
Kann aber erst so gegen 18:00 Uhr am Bocketal sein. 
Bitte kurz bestätigen ob in Ordnung, da ich direkt von der Arbeit zum Teuto fahre. Thx!


----------



## jojo2 (16. August 2011)

an scotti und die ketten:
ihr habt bestimmt keine zeit mehr zu schreiben
daher von mir
viel spass in saalbach!
cu


----------



## scott-bussi (16. August 2011)

Danke!
Aber jojo wir würden doch nie losfahren ohne uns bei Dir abzumelden!!

Übrigens der diddi fährt auch mit. Möchtest Du ihm auch noch viel Spaß wünschen? Sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2011)

zico, 18.00 geht klar......im bocketal...

an die saalbachfahrer....viel spaß und das ihr zum 27ten alle wieder heil da seit......


----------



## Zico (16. August 2011)

Cool! 



enduro pro schrieb:


> zico, 18.00 geht klar......im bocketal...
> 
> an die saalbachfahrer....viel spaß und das ihr zum 27ten alle wieder heil da seit......


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2011)

dauert nicht mehr lange und ich kenne den teuto nur noch aus erzählungen,aus den erzählungen der schnellen jungs die jeden tag auf die angie dürfen.
wie macht sich die angie?ist einer schon mal komplett drüber?


----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2011)

nö, die ist glaub ich noch "jungfrau"....aber heut abend wird sie beritten


----------



## rigger (16. August 2011)

Viel spass in saalbach!!


----------



## diddie40 (16. August 2011)

Ich bin die angie nun schon 3x gefahren. Im oberen Teil liegen noch ein paar Baumstämme die weg müssen, ansonsten, wenn man sie erst mal kennt, die angie, wird´s auch ein wenig flowiger


----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2011)

bist du die angie rechts rum oder links, das was dann mal noch weiter laufen soll????


----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2011)

jemand lust und zeit am samstag nachmittag oder sonntag ne runde zu drehen????

wetter wird lt. wetter.com gut und zeit hab ich auch...na, wer will...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12114 der termin für sonntag....


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. August 2011)

bin auch um 18 im Bocketal.


----------



## schlabberkette (16. August 2011)

soo, endlich feierabend
saalbach kann kommen
vor allem bei den wetteraussichten 
abfahrt ist aber erst morgen gegen mittag

danke für die viel-spass-in-saalbach-grüße 

@pascal
sag bescheid, wenn ich dein demo einfahren soll...ich opfere mich doch gerne mal für so undankbare angelegenheiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (16. August 2011)

Von mir an dieser Stelle auch noch viel Spaß in Saalbach. Kommt gesund wieder.


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. August 2011)

noch niemand hat was von der schönen Runde heute Abend erzählt. Auch nicht von den  Knödel und den Leberkäse. Ganz zu schweigen von Zicos Schnitzel. Echt komisch.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2011)

erzähl,,,,,,,, schnell,,,,,,,,,,,,alles,,,,,,,,,,,,bitte,,,,,,,,


----------



## diddie40 (16. August 2011)

hoffe, euer abendessen war so gut wie angekündigt und ist nicht ganz so schnell wieder raus gekommen....
ja, war ne schöne runde, ein paar schnelle downhills und, zumindest crissxrossi, auch schnelle flache uphills


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. August 2011)

Diddie war fast unschlagbar bei den Uphills, aber beim Tannen DH wars dann vorbei. Gefühlter Übeschall hinter Diddie.

Zico, das Schnitzel würde ich reklamieren. Tausch es um!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. August 2011)

hatte der Konagegner und Leberkäsefan Enduro Pro eigentlich erwähnt, das das Kona mit 200 mm Federweg heute Scott, Specialized, Canyon und sogar das sagenumwobene Yeti im Uphill stehen lassen hat?


----------



## diddie40 (16. August 2011)

Zico, wenn kein schnelles uphillbike alla Kona, dann vielleicht dieses:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Lapierre-Froggy-318-L-Freeride-DH-Downhill-Touren-/270801223698?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3f0d02c012


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. August 2011)

ja genau, schönes Bike, hab ich 2 Jahre gefahren. Uphill und Downhill echt gut.


----------



## diddie40 (16. August 2011)

Hatte heute abend hinten meinen DH Kenda montiert. Der klebt am Boden, bin nicht einmal hinten weggerutscht, aber da gehen bestimmt gefühlte 50 Watt verloren.
Crissxrossi, ist denn mein schneller Conti schon eingetroffen?. Kannste ja dann beim nächsten mal mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (17. August 2011)

noch nicht, melde mich aber sofort.


----------



## FRKing (17. August 2011)

das ist echt ein schönes Bike


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> soo, endlich feierabend
> saalbach kann kommen
> vor allem bei den wetteraussichten
> abfahrt ist aber erst morgen gegen mittag
> ...


----------



## enduro pro (17. August 2011)

jo, dieses kona mit 200mm federweg war schon gut gestern....
respekt dafür...gut das du ersteinmal nach frankreich fährst 

zico, schnitzelbrötchen vorm teutoride sind nicht gut....
nächstes mal nen ausgewogenen salat und alles wird gut...gewichstuning hast du da wohl falsch verstanden 

mal wieder ne schöne runde gemacht.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2011)

ein wunder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

die blinden fangen an zu sehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. August 2011)

na, das war kein wunder....nur nen kona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (17. August 2011)

SCHÖNEN GRUß AUS SOLINGEN!  Nein nein, ich will niemanden erstechen. Ich habe mir mal das Bergische Land als Trainingsgebiet für die Teutonenreally ausgesucht. 650hm auf 19km. Da waren in den Abfahrten so manche Herausforderung , die hiesigen Mitstreiter hätten da sicherlich auch so ihren Spaß gehabt.


----------



## enduro pro (17. August 2011)

geheimtraining  

warste allein los oder hast du "locals" als begleitung gehabt????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. August 2011)

ich werde glaube ich letzter....bin seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr auf Rad gewesen!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. August 2011)

du trainierst doch am samstag hab ich gehört.... 





für toto mit anderer stütze...


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. August 2011)

Ich war mit dem Cousin meiner Freundin auf seiner Hausrunde. Sind von ihm aus nur gut 70 Kilometer bis Solingen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. August 2011)

ab 11 bin ich in Braunlage. Nur so als Info.


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. August 2011)

schaut Euch mal den Bikepark Spicak an. Vielleicht können wir mal im September auf einen spontanen Kurztrip dahin. 6 Bikes bekomme ich am Träger meines Bullys.

http://www.konaworld.com/bikeparks.cfm

http://flatriders-mtb.blogspot.com/2011/06/bikepark-spicak-tschechien.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> ich werde glaube ich letzter....bin seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr auf Rad gewesen!!!!


 
tröste dich,ich kenne biken auch nur noch aus erzählungen.
wir machen die big points beim apre biking.


----------



## rigger (17. August 2011)

Ich habs heute auf knapp 22km bei 468 hm gebracht laut myTracks. Fitness ist weiterhin zum , mach dir keine sorgen ghostrider es gibt immer einen langsameren... 

Spicak, da wär ich debei, sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## enduro pro (18. August 2011)

tja rigger, ankommen ist pflicht, im ziel gibt es erst den berechtigungspaß für das festivalgelände der afterrace party...

also wer zwischendurch schlapp macht sieht leider die bunny's nicht, die der TB extra besorgt hat... die hooters girl's aus texas, USA, extra eingeflogen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. August 2011)

der fb und ich sind  ab dem 11.09 auf  bikepark hopping tour.
wenn termin und das wetter paßt sind wir dabei.
oder fb?
ach klar,,,,,,,,,,,,paßt schon,,,,,,,,,ich war vor 4 wochen noch in tschechien,,,,,,,0,5l bier im hotel  1 euro.
da will der fb hin,daß  weiß ich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. August 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> . Fitness ist weiterhin zum , .


 

kaiser wilhelm rigger,,,,ich sag nur kaiser wilhelm.


----------



## enduro pro (18. August 2011)

oder churchill..."no sport's"


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. August 2011)

hier noch zwei von zwei berühmten sprücheklopfern.

sport: eine methode krankheiten durch unfälle zu ersetzen.

wenn du die wahl hast zwischen nichts und dem schmerz, wähle den schmerz.

rigger go


----------



## rigger (18. August 2011)

und was hat kaiser wilhelm damit zu tun? 

war ja gestern und vorgestern schon biken, ma schaun wies freitag ausschaut, am we bin ich in koblenz.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. August 2011)

wilkl morgen um 15 uhr nee runde durchn Teuto drehen!!!Jemand lust und Zeit??


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. August 2011)

Ja, Spicak sieht in der Tat ziemlich gut aus, vor allem für die Lift- und Unterkunftspreise.  Ab dem 10.09, besser 11.09 hätte ich Zeit und wäre auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## rigger (18. August 2011)

Auf jeden Fall vor dem 21.9. da wollte ich ne woche an die Algarve meinen Onkel besuchen...


----------



## M.N. (18. August 2011)

Auf dem Weg nach Spical sollte man auf jeden Fall den BP Geißkopf besuchen, u.a. Evel Eye Trail u. die DH sind richtig gut. Von dem Park sind es dann ca. 40 km nach Spical.

der Link: http://www.bikepark.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (18. August 2011)

Ein gutes Vid aus Samerberg 


[ame="http://vimeo.com/27042201"]Bikepark Samerberg 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (18. August 2011)

hach, was würd ich dafür geben jetzt wieder hier





zu sitzen und ne cola zu trinken um danach mittem lift den nächsten trail zu erobern.....


----------



## rigger (18. August 2011)

wie recht  du hast enduro!!


----------



## Aaron_M. (18. August 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> schaut Euch mal den Bikepark Spicak an. Vielleicht können wir mal im September auf einen spontanen Kurztrip dahin. 6 Bikes bekomme ich am Träger meines Bullys.
> 
> http://www.konaworld.com/bikeparks.cfm
> 
> http://flatriders-mtb.blogspot.com/2011/06/bikepark-spicak-tschechien.html


 
sieht gut aus


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. August 2011)

komme gerade aus Braunlage wieder. Tolles Wetter, schöne Strecken. Dienstag sitz ich dann für Enduro Pro in Chatel und trink die Cola.


----------



## schlabberkette (18. August 2011)

saalbach day 1

wetter: sonne und gefühlte 40 Grad im schatten

scotty: 0 meter gefahren: hr-nabe steckachse gebrochen  nach 3 stunden ersatz besorgt und wieder einsatzbereit; 3. abfahrt: aus versehen beinahe monsterdrop genommen  danach sturz in pussykurve  völliger zugstufenverlust in gabel. usw.....

ketta: erste abfahrt: sturz, helmschild gebrochen 

diddie: keine verluste 

kette: keine verluste 

feierabend: bikes in schuss gebracht, zugstufe nicht wirklich wiedergefunden, egal...wer braucht die schon....

grillsession: einige fettschlauch- und bierverluste 

morgen wird weitergerockt
tüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (18. August 2011)




----------



## enduro pro (19. August 2011)

@ chrisxrossi : sack 

an die saalbachfahrer....verluste hat man immer  der arme scotty, da macht er schon mal ne weite reise und dann sowas...

schön das ihr gutes wetter und spaß habt...hier hat es gestern sinnflutartig geregnet und gestürmt, hab voll den arxch naß bekommen und es hat keinen spaß gemacht 

wir wollen auch noch bilder sehen, entweder bewegte oder auch stillleben


----------



## M.N. (19. August 2011)

Wie aus einem Traum [ame="http://vimeo.com/27428640"]Folge 77 - Canada Trip Mario Lenzen Shooting with Margus Riga, Berrecloth & Gulevich on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. August 2011)

Geiles Video Melvin ;-))


----------



## M.N. (19. August 2011)

Viel Spass euch in Winterberg!


----------



## M.N. (19. August 2011)

Ich fahre am ersten Sep. We. nach Hahnenklee u. Braunlage, wir haben beim letzten mal in Braunlage Kontakt mit guten Leuten aus Borken u. Hamburg gehabt, mit denn geht es noch mal los. Wenn jemand noch Interesse hat?!


----------



## diddie40 (19. August 2011)

gruß aus saalbach


----------



## schlabberkette (19. August 2011)

olez iiisiii


----------



## rigger (19. August 2011)




----------



## Totoxl (19. August 2011)

Morgen Nachmittag Jemand im Teuto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (19. August 2011)

Ich hätte wohl Lust ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## schlabberkette (19. August 2011)

rigger schrieb:


>



ja wie rigger 
nur noch zwei heulies 

soooooo geil hier


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. August 2011)

hier,,,,,,bitte schön,,,,,,,,,,habt ihr euch verdient,,,,,,,,,,,

von einem bruttosozialproduktsteigerer


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. August 2011)

leider kenne ich eure urlaubsadresse nicht,deshalb hier eine postkarte aus der heimat.


----------



## schlabberkette (19. August 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> leider kenne ich eure urlaubsadresse nicht,deshalb hier eine postkarte aus der heimat.



hier unsere urlaubsadresse:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27919808"]Hardcore Freeride on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. August 2011)

Und jetzt soll er noch was von AC/DC spielen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. August 2011)

das hätte der diddie auf der luftpumpe  besser hinbekommen.
habt ihr geklatscht weil er gespielt hat oder weil er abgehauen ist????????


----------



## schlabberkette (20. August 2011)

hier spielt er AC/DC auf der quetsche 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27925111"]hardcore freeride #2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. August 2011)

tatsächlich,,,,hells bells,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (20. August 2011)

Wow, das rockt ja wie sonst was!^^

Ist heute Mittag so ab 14:00 - 15:00 Uhr noch jemand bei ner kleinen Runde im Teuto dabei?


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. August 2011)

umarmt Euch doch mal! Ich seh es in Euren Augen, Ihr wollt es doch auch.


----------



## Totoxl (20. August 2011)

Werde es heute nicht mehr in den Teuto schaffen, wo stecken eigentlich alle?
Morgen auch kein Termin gesetzt, fährt vor dem großen Event, jeder für sich um sein Pokerface zu bewahren


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. August 2011)

also bei mir liegt es an arbeit und termine,,,termine ,,,,,termine,,,

gruß von einem sklaven  seiner freizeit


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=160281


----------



## schlabberkette (21. August 2011)

ja wie,
noch keine berichte von den winterbergern ?

grüße aus saalbach!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. August 2011)

toto, in der letzen woche vor dem großen showdown heißt es nur noch jeder für sich, man möchte doch nichts verraten  dann steigt die spannung...schafft er die abfahrt, was macht er am berg, wie schnell fähtr er den downhill    fragen über fragen.... und es gibt nur eine antwort und die gibt es am 27ten august 

so, nu muß ich aber los, mein trainer will mir noch die schelle linie beibringen...


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. August 2011)

Das war aber einsam heute im Teuto 
Aber wenigstens kann mir keiner wieder ein Geheimtraining vorwerfen!


----------



## ricobra50 (21. August 2011)

Gruß an die saalbachfahrer !!!!
Winterberg war Suuuuuper !- ( keine verlezungen)


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. August 2011)

Moin,
kleiner Tipp für heute Abend "Clunckers" die Anfänge vom Mountainbike auf Servus TV um 22 Uhr ist natürlich nichts für den TB,weil das waren noch echte Männer!!!!!


----------



## Aaron_M. (21. August 2011)

@Teuto Biker: Hast du deinen Pokal verkauft?


----------



## Zico (21. August 2011)

Ein herzliches Servus an unsere Saalbacher-Freunde in Österreich: ja mei is dat schee! 
Winterberg war einfach nur perfektl! 
Harte abwechslungsreiche rides, lockere Stimmung und  sonnige 22°C - hat Pascal und mir einen guten Sonnenbrand verpasst! Gruß an den anderen Redneck! 
Schlange am Lift war mal lang, dann wieder kurz, erst von rechts dann durch Revolution auf korrekte linke Seite verlagert.
Alle gut gerockt und keine Verluste - nur Tobi sein Daumen brauchte ein Pflaster - ich denke der ist aber noch zu retten!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. August 2011)

@all

da ich keinen fernseher besitze kann ich leider auch den film über die anfänge des mountainbiken nicht anschauen.
könnte mir jemand die doku auf einem usb stick speichern und demnächst zum biken mitbringen?

@Aaron M.

ich habe den pokal nicht verkauft sondern als leihgabe in das deutsche museum für sportgeschichte verliehen.


----------



## FRKing (21. August 2011)

http://www.woodfanatics.de/dustanddirt.html


----------



## jojo2 (21. August 2011)

ich geb dann auch mal einen kurzen bericht zu meinem übungsstand
bin seit ungefähr 8 tagen krank,
langsam aber auf dem weg der besserung,
so konnte mich meine geliebte heute 
durch den wald schieben. eine decke über meinen beinen
machte auch die temperaturen wieder erträglich.

samstag komme ich. bin dann bestimmt wieder fit genug
ab und zu irgendwas vom streckenrand aus zu rufen.
ich hoffe, ich finde noch jemanden, der mich an der strecke entlang schiebt.

schlabberkette: sauberers artwork die beiden filmproduktionen!
scotti und diddie: lasst´s euch weiter gut schmecken 
(war das zitronencremeorte? mit sahne?).

cu


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. August 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich geb dann auch mal einen kurzen bericht zu meinem übungsstand
> bin seit ungefähr 8 tagen krank,
> langsam aber auf dem weg der besserung,
> so konnte mich meine geliebte heute
> ...


 

müßte immer noch für das vordere mittelfeld reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. August 2011)

mensch TB, kannst du auch nicht schlafen????

ahhh, jetzt ist die luft auch herrlich kühl, nach der tropenhitze gestern...und der mond scheint so schön...

noch 5 mal schlafen


----------



## scott-bussi (22. August 2011)

@jojo und alle
Auch wenn es auf den Videos so aussieht als ob nur der Diddi und ich immer am essen wären, muß ich sagen das das sooo nicht stimmt!!
Da die Schlabberketten uns im Hotel immer alles weg gegessen haben, mussten wir eben auf den diversen Almhütten Energie bunkern. Was wir da essen sind landestypische Energieriegel. Powerbar kennen die hier nicht! Aber Powerbar mit Eis und Sahne würde auch nicht schmecken.

Für Samstag, für das Rennen aller Rennen, bin ich vermutlich, dank defekter HR-Nabe, heraus.
@enduro
ich möchte aber rotzdem zum Grillen kommen!!! Darf ich????? Bitte, bitte!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (22. August 2011)

ich habe noch ein zusätzliches komplettes hinterrad 
mit sram rear maxle 135x12 
sun ringle nabe und felge
kannst du für samstag kriegen


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. August 2011)

nö enduro,ich könnte schon schlafen ,gehört sich aber nicht während der arbeit.

wer glaubt das ein defekter part oder ein gebrochenes bein  schon reicht um sich als zeitnehmer zu qualifizieren hat sich getäuscht.
ok,ein zwei leute könnte man schon brauchen.
rigger bringst du deine walky talky mit? 
dann hätten wir alles,bergrettung macht der M.N. ,bier und fettschläuche besorgt der fb ,um alles weitere sorgt sich der pastor finke.
da fällt mir ein das es vielleicht ratsam für euch ist noch vor samstag den ein oder anderen klingelbeutel zu füllen bevor es zu spät ist.
frei nach frieda und anneliese:das letzte hemd hat keine taschen!


----------



## rigger (22. August 2011)

ich hab auch noch ein Schnellspanner hinterrad über mit xt nabe und sx44 felge.


----------



## LisaKF (22. August 2011)

zum 27.08.: der papa joe meinte, dass es hart und schnell wird und da es bei mir eher langsam und sachte ist (für den rest ^^) die wichtigste Frage: wann trinkt ihr? da kann ich auch mitmachen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. August 2011)

@LisaKF
muß aber unter uns bleiben,bring dein bike mit,ist alles nur show,nichts dabei was du nicht fahren kannst,muß aber unter uns bleiben,deshalb per pn.
bitte nicht weiter sagen.


----------



## LisaKF (22. August 2011)

oh okay gut.... ich sags auch nicht weiter!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. August 2011)

Hey Thomas habe unseren Termin auf Facebook gepostet....schon 4000 Klicks und zusagen!!!!!  Wer wollte Bier besorgen ;-(( dann mal viel Spaß beim vorlegen

Wir rocken am Samstag den Teuto....hoffe ich find den Weg noch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (22. August 2011)

Ein kurzes Video von meinem Urlaub aus Holland!
Jetzt wird erst mal wieder Fahrrad gefahren  

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15749


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. August 2011)

der chrisxrossi dachte sich das so ein event auch ein preisgeld braucht .
recht hat er.
der sieger bekommt einen gutschein über 20 euro von ihm.
ruhm , ehre und noch 20 euronen oben drauf.


----------



## jojo2 (23. August 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hey Thomas habe unseren Termin auf Facebook gepostet....




bin natürlich nicht bei facebook

deswegen muss ich jetzt doch mal nachfragen:
hast du das in echt gemacht??


----------



## ricobra50 (23. August 2011)

Hallo Pascal:
Wen  unseren Termin auf Facebook ist, dann bleibe ich besser heim ???? !!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. August 2011)

habe mir gedacht das eine Hundertschaft polizisten doch gut als Streckenposten fungieren können....und dann nachher auch für ein bisschen stimmung sorgen können so zum Party auflösen;-))

nee nur spaß


----------



## cannondude (23. August 2011)

Jungs, ich bin leider raus fürs Rennen am Wochenende. Ich habe den  eindeutigen Beweis geliefert, dass Männer nicht in die Küche gehören  (Fingerkuppe abgeschnitten...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (23. August 2011)

ohh, ohh, ohh...das favoritenfeld wird immer kleiner....jetzt bekommen die aussenseiter ihre chance auf das treppchen  

scotty, ne defekte nabe ist kein grund nicht teilzunehmen....wie hast du das denn in saalbach gemacht????


----------



## ricobra50 (23. August 2011)

Scotty -Verkaufe Mavic Deetraks ( Laufradsatz) neu !!!


----------



## scott-bussi (23. August 2011)

Na ja, defekte Nabe ist nur eine Kleinigkeit!
Die Liste ist noch länger geworden! 
Defekt-Liste:
- Achse d. Hinterradnabe (ist schon vor Saalbach passiert, habe es aber nicht bemerkt!)
- Bremshebel f. Avid Code gebrochen (hat evtl. jemand einen herumliegen??? Nicht nur den Hebel sondern die ganze Hebeleinheit!)
- Vorderrad hat eine "winzige" 8 
- Gabel, hat hoffentlich nichts abbekommen
- linkes Knie defekt (immer das linke)

So ich glaube das reicht als Begründung dafür, daß ich nicht am Race teilnehmen kann.

Um den Fragen zuvor zu kommen, wie das passiert ist:

Schotterweg mit einem kleinen Abzweig (kleiner Trail) über eine Wiese. Zu dicht hinter Diddi gewesen, über eine kl. Kuppe gesprungen, in einer  Fahrspur gelandet die in einen Graben führte. Das war an sich nicht das Problem. Das Dumme war nur, das der Graben 1-2 m weiter in ein Rohr unter  dem eigentlichen Weg her endete und ich voll vor die Umrandungssteine gezimmert bin. Nach der kleinen Flugeinlage hatte sich die Defektliste leider um wesentliche Teile verlängert. 

Dank vollem Protektorenschutz gab´ zum Glück nur ein dickes Knie. Tut trotzdem schweine weh!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. August 2011)

ok scotty,du  kannst aufhören ,bist als punktrichter gebucht.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. August 2011)

Bitte Termindaten PDS 2012   Chatel Big Mountai Style erste Juli Wochenende
Allso Urlaub in einer der Beiden ersten Juli wochen!!! OK????


----------



## enduro pro (23. August 2011)

von mir aus...bin dabei....


----------



## rigger (23. August 2011)

Ich wäre dafür als erstes am sa in chatel den Mountain style und danach ne woche üben...

in der woche davor kann ich nämlich nicht...


----------



## scott-bussi (23. August 2011)

Punktrichter klingt gut, wenn ich bis dahin wieder laufen kann.


----------



## enduro pro (23. August 2011)

du kannst auch abends die theke schmeißen   un d den grill bewachen, stelle dir gern nen stuhl daneben


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. August 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Punktrichter klingt gut, wenn ich bis dahin wieder laufen kann.


 
dann schone dich scotty,
der punktrichter sollte schon einigermaßen fit sein.
er muß  den go go girl`s zu später stunde beim umziehen helfen und sitzt auch in der jury zur wahl der" miss teuto go go 2011 "jury.
schade das du zu schwach bist dafür.
mit etwas glück findet sich für den job noch jemand anderes,oder sag bescheid wenn eine plötzliche heilung einsetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (23. August 2011)

Also ich konnte heute schon mit dem Rad meiner Frau zum Bäcker fahren und mit den Hunden laufen.
Ich glaube es geht schon etwas besser


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. August 2011)

es muß nicht immer lourdes sein,auch im teuto finden wunderheilungen statt.


----------



## enduro pro (23. August 2011)

woran das wohl liegt....ich sach nur " misster wet teuto-shirt 2011"


----------



## M.N. (23. August 2011)

Ich bin über das Wochenende in Belgien an den Filthy Trails fahren, daher bin ich raus. Ich wünsche viel Spass u. gutes Wetter + Bier!


----------



## M.N. (23. August 2011)

Im ersten Sep. Wochenende werde ich einen Tag im Hahnenklee u. einen in Braunlage sein, wer noch Zeit u. Lust hat?!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. August 2011)

für alle teilnehmer macht es wenig sinn über den 27.08 hinaus zu planen


----------



## scott-bussi (23. August 2011)

Das Wasser in Altenberge muß heilende Wirkung haben!!

Die Hinterradnabe ist schon wieder einsatzfähig (oder sind es heilende Hände eines gewissen Bastlers u. Tüftlers gewesen??)!

Die selbstgebastelte Remoteverstellung für die Joplin arbeitet auch schon wieder! (Version 2.0)

Laufrad ist in Ghostriders heilenden Händen ...

Bremse ist geordert.

Knie kann schon zu 30-45° geknickt werden.

Wo sind die go go´s??

oder war das ein Schreibfehler und es kommen "nur" die jo jo´s??
das könnte die Heilungsaussichten drastisch verschlechtern. (Nichts gegen jojo!!! Ausdrücklich!!)


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. August 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wo sind die go go´s??
> 
> )


 

die mädels sitzen noch in arrest auf der davids wache.
ihr auftritt auf der reeperbahn soll mal wieder sehr ausschweifend gewesen sein und  gegen die guten sitten verstoßen haben.


----------



## schlabberkette (23. August 2011)

diddie im flow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (23. August 2011)

Da ist die Kette mir doch um Minuten zuvor gekommen!!

Und wieder Diddi im Flow:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15772


----------



## schlabberkette (23. August 2011)

diddie for flowminister


----------



## jojo2 (23. August 2011)

you all got it!


----------



## schlabberkette (23. August 2011)

cannondude schrieb:


> Jungs, ich bin leider raus fürs Rennen am Wochenende. Ich habe den  eindeutigen Beweis geliefert, dass Männer nicht in die Küche gehören  (Fingerkuppe abgeschnitten...)



ach du sch....e
gute besserung!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2011)

cannondude schrieb:


> . Ich habe den  eindeutigen Beweis geliefert, dass Männer nicht in die Küche gehören  (Fingerkuppe abgeschnitten...)


 
stimmt,die gehören in den wald.
bist aber als zuschauer dabei,oder?


----------



## rigger (24. August 2011)

@Cannondue hat dich deine Frau abgelenkt oder wie ist das passiert??

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2011)

scotty, dem sieger winkt noch eine satte siegprämie, da kannst du dich nicht nur mit den bunny's beschäftigen... 

und wie ich den TB kennen haben die gogo's bestimmt alle nen oberlippenbart


----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2011)

Siegprämie? O.K. mein Bike könnte am Samstag tatsächlich schon wieder einsatzfähig sein. 
Ich bezweifele aber das ich es schon bin.
Schaun wir mal.

Gogo´s mit Oberlippenbart? TB ich mache mir Sorgen um dich!!
Das mit der Übernachtungsmöglichkeit muß ich mir noch einmal überlegen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2011)

das mit den 20 euronen war kein scherz,es gibt vom chrisxrossi einen gutschein über den betrag für den glorreichen sieger.
mit etwas glück ist auch noch ein küßchen vom fb dabei.
@scotti
es soll am samstag sehr,sehr warm werden und die gogo`s  von gays on trail haben noch platz in ihrem lederzelt,was willst du da noch lange überlegen?


----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2011)

Ich bring ne Dose Eisspray mit. Dann kann nichts passieren!


----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2011)

gibt es am Samstag eigentlich einen Videovortrag über die PDS Reise?
Das ist schon lange überfällig!!


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2011)

wenn du nen beamer und ne leinwand besorgst und bei pascal die videos schnorrst könnte das was werden 

strom hab ich wohl


----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2011)

Beamer und Leinwand? Du hast doch ein Wohnzimmer und einen großen Fernseher!

Pascal liest doch hier mit. Der kann bestimmt die Videos mitbringen.(???)


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2011)

wohnzimmer????   

das vergiss mal schnell wieder  da wird meine frau direkt   und dann  und dann  und da ich sie  kann ich dazu nur sagen 

alles klar


----------



## Totoxl (24. August 2011)

Ich liebe Bilder Geschichten, das habe selbst ich jetzt verstanden.
Ich freue mich schon auf Samstag, auch wenn ich leider nur zu Fahren da sein kann.
Abends muss ich noch zum Geburtstag den ich nicht absagen kann


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2011)

toto, das ist ja  das du zum  nicht kannst... aber nicht , da kommt schon noch der tag wo wir uns  und dann an der almhütte  und  ...

und das :kotz: am samstag willst du auch nicht sehen 

aber schön das du zum fahren kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2011)

dann wohl doch nur:  und:kotz:

Alles klar?


----------



## Totoxl (24. August 2011)

Da kann der Himmel ruhig grau in grau sein, diese bunten Gesichter bring mir immer ein lächeln ins Gesicht. Ok, eigentlich habe ich immer ein dauer Grinsen


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2011)

scotty, das  hat aber nen bart oder ist das der FB  na dann mal  , aber ich weiß du ihn


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich liebe Bilder Geschichten,


 
hier für toto,,,,,,,

das motto für samstag


----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2011)

,:kotz: ich glaube du 

Dann doch lieber nur 

Aber vielleicht gibt´s ja doch noch


----------



## diddie40 (24. August 2011)

Verkaufe einige Teile bei ebay, eventuell für den ein oder anderen interssant:
http://shop.ebay.de/diddie40/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## cannondude (24. August 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @Cannondue hat dich deine Frau abgelenkt oder wie ist das passiert??



Nein, ich wollte nur Brei für meine Tochter machen. Bin dann am Kürbis ausgerutscht. 

Ich stelle mich also am Samstag als Streckenposten oder so zur Verfügung.


----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2011)

So, es ist geschafft! Das nächste Saalbach Video geht online. Die X-Line!
Sau lang, teilweise sehr steil und ruppig. Echt hart.


----------



## rigger (24. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (25. August 2011)

Mensch Scotti, da hat man dich aber ordentlich schnaufen hören 

Aber ehrlich, das X-Line Video hat mich ja wirklich verdammt neidisch gemacht. Jetzt habe ich auf jeden Fall ein Reiseziel für den nächsten Sommer gefunden.


----------



## rigger (25. August 2011)

Wie schauts eigentlich aus wenn es schüttet, gehen wir gleich zum gemütloichen teil über?


----------



## scott-bussi (25. August 2011)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Mensch Scotti, da hat man dich aber ordentlich schnaufen hören



Stimmt! In Natura war es aber noch viel schlimmer

Nach 3 Tagen Biken, es tat schon alles weh, ist die Abfahrt unglaublich anstrengend. Der kleine Umfaller in der Northshore-Kurve war einfach Kraftlosigkeit. Zum Schluß konnte ich mich kaum noch auf dem Lenker abstützen wenn eine Querrinne/Wurzel kam!


----------



## enduro pro (25. August 2011)

geiles vid.....zwischen minute 3 und 5 sieht es allerdings so aus als würdest du fast vom rad fallen  

das macht lust auf hinfahren.....


----------



## Aaron_M. (25. August 2011)

Wiso steht unten an der anzeige 2008?
unsonsten klasse


----------



## enduro pro (25. August 2011)

das vid is neu, der scotty seine kamera schon was älter  

ich glaub das nennt man : " living in the past...?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aaron_M. (25. August 2011)

achsoo


----------



## scott-bussi (25. August 2011)

Schei..e ich glaube ich bin in einer Zeitschleife gefangen!!

Das Datum ist in der Cam gespeichert und ich bekomme es leider nicht umgestellt oder gelöscht

Ich bin eben schon ein bischen älter!!


----------



## rigger (25. August 2011)

Ah dann kommt dein Zivi am Samstag also auch!  Duck und weg...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. August 2011)

achtung planänderung für samstag!!!!!!!!
weil einige unerschrockene am samstag erst ab 16 uhr zeit haben verschieben wir den treff auf 16 uhr.
treffpunkt bleibt am fernsehturm tecklenburg,dann geht es richtung leeden und lengerich.
zweimal werden wir noch wach,,,,,,heißa,,,dann ist enduroracing tag.


----------



## ghostbiker84 (25. August 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> achtung planänderung für samstag!!!!!!!!
> treffpunkt bleibt am fernsehturm tecklenburg,dann geht es richtung leeden und lengerich.



Wie jetzt, Fernsehturm Tecklenburg und dann Richtung Leeden Lengerich!?
Dass ist doch voll weit zu laufen,da komm ich doch nie an!
Was ist denn aus dem schönen Bocketal geworden?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. August 2011)

wir haben strecken gewählt die kaum einer kennt damit die chancen für alle  relativ gleich sind.
außerdem ist zu der uhrzeit im bocketal zu viel verkehr.


----------



## rigger (26. August 2011)

Ist da ein Parkplatz?

Ich kann zwar nur bis sieben uhr aber werde trotzdem vor ort sein und werde versuchen die rote Laterne zu holen....


----------



## scott-bussi (26. August 2011)

Dafür stehen die Chancen bestimmt nicht schlecht


----------



## Der Cherusker (26. August 2011)

moin,
 ne Kleinigkeit für morgen da ich mir die Versorgung für morgen angetan habe,  es gibt normales/alkoholfreies Weizenbier wer das trinken sollte, müßte sich ein Glas mitbringen die anderen trinken normales Bier aus der Flasche aus der Flasche!!! Essen, Wurst mit Brot!!! Ach ja Kleingeld mitbringen nur die Niederlagen gibt es umsonst aber das kennen ein paar von euch schon!!!


----------



## jojo2 (26. August 2011)

wenn die kondition beim fahren nicht zu stark gefordert wird, 
kommt meine nele mit
wieviele kilometer kommen zusammen? eher 10 oder eher 30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. August 2011)

na so eher 5 denke ich mal   wird ja ein spaßiger event.... 

alles fahrbar und nix was berghoch gehen sollte...und wenn da eher nur schieben....

Fb willste die kisten vorher bei mir vorbei bringen????? kühlschrank und so????


----------



## LisaKF (26. August 2011)

@ Jojo: Ketta und ich machen ne Runde auser Konkurrenz und schauen, was da so kommt. Kann sich Nele dann gerne spontan anschließen. Dann gibbet ne Damenrunde


----------



## jojo2 (26. August 2011)

so!
die ist jetzt auch eingetragen
dann muss die halt schon um eins von ihrer fete nach hause kommen
bis morgen


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (26. August 2011)

LisaKF schrieb:


> @ Jojo: Ketta und ich machen ne Runde auser Konkurrenz und schauen, was da so kommt. Kann sich Nele dann gerne spontan anschließen. Dann gibbet ne Damenrunde


 Ich würde mich dann auch gerne anschließen - um der Damenrunde noch mehr Gewicht zu verleihen...


----------



## enduro pro (26. August 2011)

wer bist denn du und woher kommst du???? kennst du einen von unseren jungs hier???


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. August 2011)

so wie es aussieht bin ich auch eib ausfall!!!! seit gestern Abend Fieber....und Phätte erkältung.gehe jetzt is bett und hoffe morgen doch fit zu sein...allo daumen drücken


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (26. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wer bist denn du und woher kommst du???? kennst du einen von unseren jungs hier???


 hab' am Sonntag noch den jojo2 durch den Wald geschoben...


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. August 2011)

ja ja,,so langsam kommen wir alle in das alter.
zivis haben morgen übrigens ein freigetränk.


----------



## enduro pro (26. August 2011)

macht sich hier grad die panik breit????? versagensängste werden wach und äußern sich durch fieberschübe und plötzlichen "schwiegermutterterminen" 

mich hat gestern was in den fuß gestochen, der ist ganz dick und brennt wie feuer  aber ich bin da  und mit dem rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. August 2011)

die zeit ist reif,meine aktien steigen.
es gibt noch ein paar bonuspunkte für das morgige rennen zu kaufen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. August 2011)

da bin ich auch.....ob mit fieber oder ohne...is nur die frage ob ich fahren kann


----------



## diddie40 (26. August 2011)

mal was positives: mein Schaltwerk, welches sich auf der letzten Abfahrt in Saalbach verabschiedet hat ist ersetzt. bei actionsports gestern bestellt heute mittag angekommen, das ist doch mal schnell und günstig war es auch. Eben eingebaut, alles läuft, bin wieder fit, nachdem ich nach dem Saalbachurlaub doch ganz schön kaputt war. Wenn jetzt noch das "Unwetter" zügig durchzieht, kann´s ja morgen richtig spaßig werden.


----------



## jojo2 (26. August 2011)

guten tag

nach fest kommt ab.
leider habe ich im fieberwahn vorhin an meinem rad 
diesen einen bolzen, mit dem der hinterbau 
mit der schwinge verbunden ist, 
überdreht, 
also richtig kaputt gemacht...

echt blöd


aber:
der hinterbau war ja immer schön 
geschmeidig - leider auch zu den seiten hin.
denn seit der einmal ausgetauscht werden musste,
(war ja mal kaputt gegangen) hatte der immer spiel. 


hab ich mir heute abend gedacht: geh´ste einfach noch mal dran,
um zu gucken, ob es da noch eine elegante lösung gibt.
war dann aber blöd oder dumm gelaufen.



nur aber mal meine frage in die runde:

ist das normal? dieser große abstand zwischen hinterbau und schwinge
hab das immer mit unterlegscheiben etwas ausgeglichen.

aber ist doch komisch, oder nich?
ich glaub, mich erinnern zu können, dass das mit dem originalen 
hinterbau nicht so war:


----------



## diddie40 (26. August 2011)

Ist dieser Abstand auf beiden Seiten gleich?
Sieht fast so aus, als gehört da noch was dazwischen. Ich würde es mit Unterlegscheiben auffüllen und mit einer passenden Schraube fest ziehen.


----------



## Zico (27. August 2011)

Der große Tag der Ehre ist endlich gekommen.
Auf auf Ihr furchtlosen Teutonen - wir ziehen in die Schlacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. August 2011)

Bin Wach und halbwegs Fit


----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2011)

so, die strecke ist heut nacht noch mal präpariert worden und staubt heut garantiert nicht 

zur mode der saison trägt der trendbewußte biker muddy mary, den guten alten wetscreem oder auch der swamthing ist hoch im trend diesen sommer.... 

mögen die spiele beginnen, der zico ist jetzt schon ganz naß vor aufregung


----------



## scott-bussi (27. August 2011)

Tja, ich hatte gehofft noch irgendwie was reißen zu können, aber es geht nicht!

Hinterradnabe geht so, Pascal hat mein Laufrad gut gerichtet, die Bremse ist angekommen und montiert      -      aber sie tut´s leider nicht.

Da das Knie aber auch noch nicht rund läuft und ich noch zu meinen Eltern (nicht Schwiegereltern!) muß werde ich erst zwischen 17 u. 18:00 Uhr kommen können.

Soll ich meine zivi´s und Krakenschwestern denn jetzt mitbringen oder nicht?


----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2011)

och, so ne code könnte ich noch eben ambulant am trail machen, das geht wohl  keine zeit ist natürlich schlecht....

nur die schwestern bitte, pfleger sind genügend anwesend....


----------



## scott-bussi (27. August 2011)

Hast du ein Entlüftungskit und ein Service Kit für meine Code???
Ich brauche auch nur die kleinen Gummidichtungen für den Bremskolben am Hebel!!! Dann könnte ich die Bremse ja heute mitbringen!

Zu den Pflegern: war gelogen. Bei den Schwestern habe ich auf die Pfleger natürlich verzichtet.


----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2011)

kit für bremse habe ich



ähmm tjaa
hätte jemand ein fahrrad für mich?
so zum rollen eins
egal ob holland- oder klapprad


----------



## scott-bussi (27. August 2011)

Lieber jojo, ist das ein Kit für eine Avid Code bis Bj. 2010?? 
Ein Service oder ein Entlüftungskit??


----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2011)

ähmm
jo
entlüftungskit
sorry


----------



## scott-bussi (27. August 2011)

Kannst du mir aber gerne auch mitbringen, wenn du es gerade nicht brauchst!


----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2011)

jojo
brauchst du das rad nur für heute oder länger?
könnte dir mein Ghost mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2011)

nur heute
das wär klasse,
ich roll aber wirklich nur nebenher
mehr geht nicht
sollte also heile bleiben...

das würde ich mir gerne von dir ausleihen!

enlüftungskit und öl bring ich auch mit


----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> das würde ich mir gerne von dir ausleihen!



kein Problem
aber nur rollen? also ohne kette und antrieb 
naa, ich brings mal komplett mit


----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2011)

scotty, hebel-service-kit hab ich auch noch 2 zu hause liegen....und natürlich des entlüftungskit incl. 0,5l bremsfrüssigkeit DOT 5.1 motorrex, is klar 

wäre also alles da um son ding wieder flott zu bekommen...hebelrevision dauert allerdings min ne halbe stunde und geht nicht ambulant  hab ich aber auch schon so 3-5x gemacht....


----------



## T:)B (27. August 2011)

wozu wollt ihr eure bremsen entlüften ? ich dachte das wird ein rennen heute  


Ich wünsche euch viel spass und hals und bein bruch!

lg tobi


----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2011)

hier in coesfeld stimmt was nicht
die sonne scheint!!!!!

hoffe im teuto ist es anders
mein setup ist für rainrace ausgelegt


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. August 2011)

Keine Sorge im Teuto gibt dat heute auch Sonne extra für gesorgt!!!!! Was mir mehr Sorgen ist kollegtive versagen eurer Bikes oder der Fahrer es gibt Leute die sind hier schon mehrere Monate eingetragen und dann sowas!!!! Richtige Männer werden immer mehr zur Mangelware.


----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2011)

ich glaub ich rüste gleich auch noch auf nobby nic um, hier scheint auch die sonne...phuuu, das wird bestimmt ne staubige angelegenheit...


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. August 2011)

teuto ,,,,,,,,29°,,,,,,,,,, sonne ,,,,,,,,die luft brennt


----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Richtige Männer werden immer mehr zur Mangelware



dafür haben wir doch dich

du bist unser nummerngirl
ähm
quotenmann
fels in der brandung
mein ich natürlich

so arbeit fertig
kit lass ich also zuhause
rad mit kette kriege ich auch
(wäre aber nich nötig gewesen - die kette)

cu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (27. August 2011)

Man das ist ja schlimmer als in der Formel 1!

Reifen werden noch gewechselt, Boxenluder mitgebracht, Ersatzräder verliehen, Wetterpoker, Regenreifen, Trockenreifen, mit viel oder wenig Rollwiderstand, Kettenöl für Regen oder Staub, Protektoren- oder Kettenhemd, Mann oder Pussy, usw., usw.! 

Kommt RTL eigentlich nur zum Rennen oder auch zur Party, reicht Casualwear oder doch Smoking??

Sind die Biertische mit Deckchen mit Rennmotiven geschmückt? Fragen über Fragen!

Und dann fallen doch tatsächlich die Favouriten aus: Cannondude, Ghostrider, Scotti, jojo, wo soll das noch enden? Gewinnt am Ende doch der Rigger??


----------



## M.N. (27. August 2011)

Eine Frage, ich habe eine Dämpferfeder (Fox 600 x 2,80) verbaut. ist es möglich eine (Fox 500 x 2,90) einzubauen. MfG Melvin

Ps. sollte dann doch min. weicher ausfallen?!


----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2011)

ich glaub auch, der rigger oder der melvin machen das rennen...mein fuß ist auch noch dick, das wird wohl nix mit schneller zeit....

und der schlabber kette bekommt min. 25kg blei ans rad, damit die verhältnisse gewahrt werden


----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2011)

klar geht das...die feder ist unwesendlich länger im hub, sollte kein ding sein...


----------



## diddie40 (27. August 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Eine Frage, ich habe eine Dämpferfeder (Fox 600 x 2,80) verbaut. ist es möglich eine (Fox 500 x 2,90) einzubauen. MfG Melvin
> 
> Ps. sollte dann doch min. weicher ausfallen?!


 
wenn´s von der Länge passt, ist es kein Problem.


----------



## M.N. (27. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich glaub auch, der rigger oder der melvin machen das rennen...mein fuß ist auch noch dick, das wird wohl nix mit schneller zeit....
> 
> und der schlabber kette bekommt min. 25kg blei ans rad, damit die verhältnisse gewahrt werden


 

Danke für den Honig, aber ich bin heute raus, ich zähle zu den Leuten die der FB erwähnt hat! Ausrede habe ich keine, einfach nur keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2011)

diddie, ergibt sich die länge nicht auch aus dem hub der feder????????


----------



## M.N. (27. August 2011)

@ Diddie + Yeti Dude, besten Dank für schnellen Rat!


----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> und der schlabber kette bekommt min. 25kg blei ans rad, damit die verhältnisse gewahrt werden



hey
mein rad wiegt eh schon 20 kg
und ich hab extra 5 kilo zugenommen
= 25 kg


juhuu
es fängt grad wieder an zu regnen


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. August 2011)

teuto,,,,,,,,,,31°,,,,,,,,,,,,sonne,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (27. August 2011)

Der lügt!!!
Der hat das ganze WE in Saalbach trainiert wie blöde. Morgens schon vor dem Aufstehen eine halbe Stunde joggen, auf dem Schattberg zum Westgipfel hoch ohne absteigen, abends kein Bier und nur Salat mit Körnern drin, Ketta durfte auch nicht ran, Diddi und ich mußten Trainingspläne für ihn ausarbeiten ...

Der ist heiß wie Frittenfett. Ein ganz heißer Sieganwärter, wenn er sich nicht wieder an irgendwelche Bäumer heranschmeißt!!


----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2011)

ach scotti,
das in saalbach war ganz normaler alltag
eher ein cooldown für mich
deswegen bin ich auch fett geworden


----------



## scott-bussi (27. August 2011)




----------



## Teuto Biker (27. August 2011)

saalbach,,,,,,,,pds,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ligure,,,,,,,,,,,,,hier wartet die mutter aller kinder,,,,,,,,


der teuto


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. August 2011)

auf vielfachen wunsch hier ein kurzer überblick über das programm von heute:

16:00 gottesdienst
16:30 begrüßung durch den bürgermeister von tecklenburg
17o start
19:30 gottesdienst


----------



## Zico (27. August 2011)

So... schnell noch ein/zwei Schnitzelbrötchen - dann kanns losgehen! 

Habe bei dem Wetter auch noch kurzfristig meine Slicks aufgezogen. 
Kann ich nur jedem zu raten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (27. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> diddie, ergibt sich die länge nicht auch aus dem hub der feder????????


 Nein, die Länge von der Feder hängt natürlich vom Hub ab, aber auch von der Gewindesteigung. Meine 2,75 Marzocchifeder ist ist zum Beispiel 2cm länger als meine 2,8er Foxfeder.


----------



## scott-bussi (27. August 2011)

Wer noch schnell was tunen will, der Diddi verkauft bei ebay Luftfedern in 500x2,85 passend für Fox Van und Vivid 5.1


----------



## oktavius (27. August 2011)

ich bin neu hier, frage: wo parkt man am besten in der nähe des fernsehturms?


btw da kommt scghönes wetter 
http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/nordrhein-westfalen/wetter-tecklenburg/17756688

und eher ein DH oder AM/Enduro?


----------



## nelli-pirelli (27. August 2011)

hier ist jojo
ihr kümmert euch um octavius?
ich muss gerade mal weg


----------



## M.N. (27. August 2011)

über einen Zug! 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27062255"]From The Inside Out - The PG Train Gap on Vimeo[/ame]

was geht den bei dem?


----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2011)

tag ihr radfahrer
ich bin längst wieder zuhause
und ihr grillt bestimmt gerade 
ich hoffe, ihr hattet euern spass.

für mich war es superklasse.
nach so vielen wochen endlich 
mal wieder auf dem rad zu sitzen - genial.
der tannendownhill ist ja mit einem freerider ein klacks!
ich will auch so´n rad!!
(auch wenn einige sagen, das rose sei nur recyclematerial.
egal, ich hatte meinen spass)
wahrscheinlich bin ich ab morgen wieder todkrank, 
weil noch nicht auskuriert. aber is ja auch egal:
ich hab ja in der nächsten woche als bikedoktor genug zu tun
und keine zeit auf´s rad zu steigen.

fürti!


----------



## rigger (27. August 2011)

Ja war echt super heute!! 

Leider auf Superstage 1 verfahren und wertvolle 5 min verschenkt... 

Bin auch endlich mal wieder vernünftig mitgekommen! 
Schade das ich bei der siegerparty nicht dabei sein konnte. 

@Papa-joe passt die Rolle?


----------



## diddie40 (28. August 2011)

War ein super event. Hat mir echt Spaß gemacht, auch das so viele dabei waren. Dank an alle!


----------



## diddie40 (28. August 2011)

m.n. schade,dass du nicht dabei warst. schlabberkette hat die messlatte beim tannendh auf 48 sec. gelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (28. August 2011)

TEUTOENDURORACE
hart, schnell, erbarmungslos
die mutter aller leiden!!!

super vielen dank an die orga
vor allem auch an die helfer neben, oben und unten an der strecke
danke an die preisgeber und frauensonderpreisberücksichtiger
last but not least many thx an die würstchendreher, bierbesorger und  afterrace-partylocation-bereitsteller

super geil
super spass

nächstes jahr wieder!!!!


----------



## Zico (28. August 2011)

Thx! Perfekter Tag!


----------



## rigger (28. August 2011)

Vid is on the Way...


----------



## ricobra50 (28. August 2011)

War ein super Tag!!!!!

NÄCHSTENS JAHR WIEDER !!!


----------



## jojo2 (28. August 2011)

rigger!
schönes video
und die bilder machen mich gar nicht neidisch
ihr hattet euern spass
wär aber gern dabei gewesen

pascal
geschickte linienwahl - obenrum

hach 
offensichtlich war´s wohl schön gestern für euch!


----------



## Ketta (28. August 2011)

weitere fotos auf meiner seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (28. August 2011)

Die drei Helden !!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. August 2011)

helden?? 
nennt man todes verachtende,zu allem entschlossene ,technisch brilliante und unglaublich durchtrainierte leute helden????????????

ich glaube du hast recht!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totoxl (28. August 2011)

Sehr schöner Event mit netten Leuten, hat mir echt Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe ihr habt den Tag noch schön ausklingen lassen.


----------



## ricobra50 (28. August 2011)

Schade das ich bei DH ins Graben gelandet bin !!!


----------



## cannondude (28. August 2011)

Yo, hat mir als Streckenposten sogar spass gemacht. Nächstes mal bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. 

Und zum Glück kann man sich als Würstchenumdreher auch nicht in die Finger schneiden....

@Yeti-Dude: Der Zettel mit den Ergebnisse liegt auf die Kartons vor dem Abstellraum.


----------



## LisaKF (28. August 2011)

War echt toll gestern!!! Hatte viel Spaß!!! 

Danke an alle! 

Ich hoffe auf eine Wiederholung. Vielleicht ist die Damenrunde ja dann doch noch ein wenig stärker


----------



## Zico (28. August 2011)

Wer heute noch stehen kann - der hat Gestern nicht alles gegeben!!!


----------



## PitchER (28. August 2011)

starkes event! schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte....


----------



## Totoxl (28. August 2011)

Hey Daniel, 
Alles fit bei dir? Lange nichts von dir gehört.

Schlabberkette hat mir geschrieben das der Umweg vom verfahren 1.35min gekostet hat,  das ist echt ärgerlich


----------



## rigger (28. August 2011)

Bei mir waren es bestimmt 4 min...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (28. August 2011)

Leider konnte ich nicht teilnehmen, aber doch einen kleinen Beitrag leisten:


Es war ein gelungenes Event, die After-Race-Party war auch toll und die Teilnehmer phantastisch!!

Dank Enduro-Pro läuft mein Bike heute auch wieder mit Bremse!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. August 2011)

war ein  geiles event,hat sich gelohnt dafür liege ich heute gerne mit Fieber im Bett 
[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]


----------



## rigger (28. August 2011)

Wie sieht es denn nächste woche Sonntag mit Willingen aus, hätte wohl Bock!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (28. August 2011)

gute besserung ghostrider


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (28. August 2011)

LisaKF schrieb:


> War echt toll gestern!!! Hatte viel Spaß!!!
> 
> Danke an alle!
> 
> Ich hoffe auf eine Wiederholung. Vielleicht ist die Damenrunde ja dann doch noch ein wenig stärker


 
Jep! Wenn Nele wieder fit ist und ich wieder besser im Training (war gestern einfach noch zu früh nach meiner langen Pause...)


----------



## enduro pro (28. August 2011)

wie gewonnen so zerronnen....als um 1.30 uhr das taxi kam um die letzten "krieger" aufzunehmen, da ist es passiert....die goldene kugel des 3. plazierten  zerschellte an der taxitür und fiel in 1000 stücke...  aber ich glaube der besitzer hat es nicht mehr gemerkt  

klingonisch wird mit zunehmendem bierkonsum auch nicht deutlicher 

war ein schöner nachmittag und abend und noch mal dank dafür das ich mich beim grillen locker zurücklehnen konnte


----------



## ricobra50 (28. August 2011)

Pascal gute besserung!!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (28. August 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung!

Werd´ schnell wieder fit!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> t....die goldene kugel des 3. plazierten  zerschellte an der taxitür und fiel in 1000 stücke...  aber ich glaube der besitzer hat es nicht mehr gemerkt


 
hat er,,,,,,,,alles ist vergänglich,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,außer ruhm und ehre,,,,,,,,,,gute beserung ghostrider,,,,träum schön von trails und (zensiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LisaKF (28. August 2011)

fischmitfahrrad schrieb:


> Jep! Wenn Nele wieder fit ist und ich wieder besser im Training (war gestern einfach noch zu früh nach meiner langen Pause...)



soll nur eine herzliche Einladung sein  ich fahr auch nicht besonders, aber es gibt tolle Preise zu gewinnen, wenn frau sich traut  


@pascal: gute Besserung!


----------



## scott-bussi (28. August 2011)

Die bronzenen Cochones zerbröselt?

Was wird jetzt aus der goldenen Pickelhaube?


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. August 2011)

fischmitfahrrad schrieb:


> Jep! Wenn Nele wieder fit ist und ich wieder besser im Training (war gestern einfach noch zu früh nach meiner langen Pause...)


 

der nächste event wird nicht mit einer so langen anfahrt verbunden sein,mit einer gruppe von fast 20 bikern ziehen sich 5  km zu lange hin auf denen nichts passiert.
außerdem kann dann jeder noch schnell seine protektoren oder weiß der geier aus dem auto holen wenn es ihr/ihm zu kalt/heiß wird.
erste vorschläge zur streckenführung und neue ideen gab es gestern schon reichlich.


----------



## rigger (28. August 2011)

könnten das nächste event auch bei mir machen...

Da kann nur ich die strecken...


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. August 2011)

Für die Organisatoren wars ja auch einen Premiere, also wird nicht gemeckert sondern nur begeistert geschwärmt.  Ich hatte gestern jedenfalls nen Heidenspaß und freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausgabe.


----------



## scott-bussi (28. August 2011)

Hier das nächste Video aus Saalbach!

Scheint eine top Trainingslocation zu sein! Die beiden Top platzierten vom Teuto-Race sind hier mitgefahren!!


Und ich hatte Gelegenheit meine Northshore-Phobie zu bekämpfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. August 2011)

goldene cochones werden überbewertet 

der nächste event muß besser werden, er muß den letzten übertreffen und das sollte klappen  die messlatte liegt hoch, doch das hält uns nicht ab  

mir fallen da schon ein paar nette strecken ein... 

ah, dann bin ich vielleicht, wetter vorausgesetzt, beim nächsten mal gut vorbereitet...


----------



## diddie40 (28. August 2011)

das nächste mal in saalbach müssen wir uns die x-line mal richtig vornehmen. Ist doch alles drin.


----------



## schlabberkette (29. August 2011)

hier nochmal ein kleiner zusammenschnitt vom race!!!


----------



## LisaKF (29. August 2011)

Bei "The Winner takes it all" musste ich schon ein wenig weinen *schnief* sehr schöner Zusammenschnitt!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (29. August 2011)

Super Video!


----------



## scott-bussi (29. August 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> das nächste mal in saalbach müssen wir uns die x-line mal richtig vornehmen. Ist doch alles drin.



Das habe ich beim "schneiden" auch gedacht! Aber ich glaube mehr als eine Abfahrt pro Tag würde ich nicht schaffen.


----------



## enduro pro (29. August 2011)

hey pascal, den rahmen meinte ich am samstag...





der is mal porn pur..... ne rote boxer rein und ne hope bremse und ab geht die luzi....


----------



## rigger (29. August 2011)

Weiß zufällig einer wieviele Km das Sa waren? würde mich interessieren.

Hat einer interesse So mit nach Willingen zu fahren? Bulli hab ich ja und könnte also noch ein paar leute mitnehmen.


----------



## ricobra50 (29. August 2011)

Rahmen super-will auch!


----------



## enduro pro (29. August 2011)

richi, dann mußt du nur noch spezi werksfahrer werden, dann kannst du so einen bekommen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oktavius (29. August 2011)

btw das eventl war lustig, schreit nach einer Wiederholung. 



rigger schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig einer wieviele Km das Sa waren? würde mich interessieren.
> 
> Hat einer interesse So mit nach Willingen zu fahren? Bulli hab ich ja und könnte also noch ein paar leute mitnehmen.



klingt nachm Plan! 
ich werd auch da sein, werde mit meinem Kollegen anreisen. wir bleiben aber bis montag. Ferienwohnung von meiner Freundin, daher bietet sich das an


----------



## LisaKF (29. August 2011)

Da Sonntag das Wetter ganz ok werden soll, hatten Papa Joe und ich überlegt, dass wir nach WINTERBERG fahren. 
Hätte da noch wer Lust drauf?


----------



## rigger (29. August 2011)

Ich fahr auf jeden Fall nach willingen, da ich dort noch nie war und ich gerne mal hin wollte.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey pascal, den rahmen meinte ich am samstag...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




will haben....wie goillllll.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. August 2011)

bordelltürrot??????neeeeeeeeee,,,,,,,,,,gibt es den auch in gold?????????


----------



## oktavius (30. August 2011)

w+mscht mir glück, ich bin ab morgen im bikepark hahnenklee im harz


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. August 2011)

ein besseres trainingslager für das nächste rennen gibt es nicht,da kannst du viel  glück und locktide brauchen.


----------



## schlabberkette (30. August 2011)

ein video für das poesiealbum der tapferen saalbach-krieger

der unglaubliche bergstadltrail!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (30. August 2011)

Da kann ich auch noch einen raushauen!

Der unglaublich schöne Hackelbergtrail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (30. August 2011)

mal wieder schöne videos....

mal sehen, vielleicht fahr ich dieses jahr auch noch die trails in saalbach


----------



## enduro pro (30. August 2011)

was haltet ihr von nem enduro/DH orientierungs race??? es gibt nen startpunkt, mehrere zwischenpunkte wo die teilnehmer abstempeln müssen und nen endpunkt und alles dazwischen bleibt den fahrern überlassen...  

also wo und wie sie abfahrten nehmen, welchen aufstieg, welches bike und welche taktik...da können alle gleichzeitig mit, keiner muß stoppen, alle fahren  zwischenpunkte werden dann so gewählt, das sie möglichst aufwändig zu erreichen sind, sprich hoch oben und dann wieder tief unten...

na, meinungen????


----------



## schlabberkette (30. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von nem enduro/DH orientierungs race???



*NIX*

schlabberkette und orientierung??
da prallen zwei welten aufeinander!!!
da komm ich ja nie an


----------



## enduro pro (30. August 2011)

dann haben die anderen auch mal ne chance  also genau das richtige für dich


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. August 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> will haben....wie goillllll.




Hey Enduro...is leider nur ein 2012 Farbsample...wird es so nicht geben den rahmen


----------



## enduro pro (30. August 2011)

achso...aber da liegt doch einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (30. August 2011)

...und wieder ein vid...

diesmal die proline (adidas freeride) in saalbach 

dieses vid ist für scotti und diddie
damit ihr nicht vergesst
worauf ihr euch das nächste mal freuen könnt


----------



## scott-bussi (30. August 2011)

Das verstehe ich nicht! *ICH* bin die Pro Line schließlich auch gefahren!!
Ich kann mich auch noch genau an die Kurvenkombi bei 2:15 erinnern wo ich die Bodenprobe aufgesammelt habe!!

Und außerdem, für den *einen* gelungenen Drop ganz links mußten wir dich doch schon den ganzen Abend in Saalbach huldigen!
So ein Tam Tam für diesen einen Drop. Pah!

Außerdem vermisse ich den Ausschnitt wo dir dieser fiese Baum ganz unvermittelt in den Weg gesprungen ist!!!
Und Du ihn aber voller Freude umarmt hast!


----------



## schlabberkette (30. August 2011)

ich dachte ja nur du willst die proline auch mal aus der helmperspektive sehen, und nicht wie üblich vom boden aus oder auf holzgerüsten stehend 

der drop war´n klacks
extra nur plump runtergeeiert
denn wenn du grad mal wieder nicht hingegucken konntest, weil du oder dein ghost wieder irgendeinen defekt hattest oder grad mal wieder bodenproben nehmen musstest, hab ich aus langeweile immer diese lächerlichen nine-knights-tricks den drop runtergezaubert
ois iisii 


ps: der umarmte baum kommt in das fail video
in dem du und dein bike die hauptrolle spielst


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. August 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mal wieder schöne videos....
> 
> mal sehen, vielleicht fahr ich dieses jahr auch noch die trails in saalbach


 

unterkunft für uns drei süßen ist schon gefunden,incl. joker card.

gebt mir ein ja

und es geht in das gelobte land teil II.
in das land der gemsen und glühenden bremsen.


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. August 2011)

*Hust* Ihr habt nicht zufällig noch ein viertes Bett frei? *Räusper*


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. August 2011)

mit deiner erkältung solltest du echt zum arzt papa joe,mußt fit sein für saalbach,bist dabei wenn du willst.
laß dir beim doc am besten tetanus ,tollwut und alles was es sonst noch so gibt spritzen,könnte sein das du mit dem fb auf die bude mußt.
dafür schnarcht er nicht.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. August 2011)




----------



## scott-bussi (31. August 2011)

ps: der umarmte baum kommt in das fail video
in dem du und dein bike die hauptrolle spielst [/QUOTE]

Geil, ein video nur über mich!!! Aber denk dran, die max. Dateigröße zum hochladen sind 500 MB!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. August 2011)

bäume umarmen????????????ich dachte ihr wart zum biken in österreich und nicht zum feng shui.


----------



## scott-bussi (31. August 2011)

Biken hat doch immer auch einen spirituellen Aspekt, wir lustwandeln (lustbiken) in der frischen Luft, sind eins mit der Natur, haben intensiven Kontakt mit der von Gott geschaffenen Natur ...

Und zum *intensiven Kontakt* gehört manchmal auch daß man einen Baum umarmt oder den Boden "küsst"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (31. August 2011)

na dann hoffe ich mal das es uns erspart bleibt, das ganze feng shui kramms, wenn wir am 11.09. nach saalbach fahren  

na, kommt da neid auf?????


----------



## scott-bussi (31. August 2011)

Wart´s mal ab, wenn Du in Saalbach Einen Koffer aufmachst und keine Klamotten drin sind sondern ich heraushüpfe


----------



## enduro pro (31. August 2011)

oh, ich glaub wir dürfen nur gepäck bis 80kg mitnehmen für alle 4 fahrer....
da wird das wohl nix mit koffer hüpfen


----------



## scott-bussi (31. August 2011)

Ich ziehe den Bauch ein und halte die Luft an. Dann paßt das schon.


----------



## enduro pro (31. August 2011)

ob das reicht


----------



## scott-bussi (31. August 2011)

Klar!



Ich muß euch noch vorwarnen! In Saalbach bebt z.Zt. immer noch die Erde.

Sind noch Nachbeben von meinem Einschlag Rtg. Bergstadl-Hütte!!


----------



## enduro pro (31. August 2011)

ja, hab das schon gehört..im saalbacher kreisblatt stand was von "schweren erschütterungen ungeklärten ursprunges mit epi-zentrum Bergstadl-Hütte" ... 

oder war das da wo ihr min. ne tonne käsekucher verdrückt habt und dann der federweg der bikes nicht mehr ausreichte und durchgeschlagen ist


----------



## scott-bussi (31. August 2011)

Neeee, Bergstadl Hütte gab´s Strudel mit Schlag und Vanilleeis! (und die hübsche Bedienung)

Käsekuchen gibt´s auf der Sportleralm an der Blue-Line!(Da gibt es den folkloristischen Hammer mit Alphorn und Quetschkommode)

Mit tonnenweise Kuchen kannst du aber nur den diddi meinen, der hat den ja reingeschaufelt!!


----------



## enduro pro (31. August 2011)

na, wir werden den mal "vor ort" nachgehen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (31. August 2011)

Falls ihr noch einen Tourguide braucht, ich würde das seeeeehr günstig übernehmen!!


----------



## enduro pro (31. August 2011)

kannst gern mit, wenne urlaub hast kein thema...ob wir nu die wohnung für 4 betten oder die für 6 nehmen kein ding...und????


----------



## scott-bussi (31. August 2011)

O.K. ich übernehme die Führung, ihr die Kosten! Jetzt muß ich nur noch Urlaub bekommen, dann kann es losgehen


----------



## schlabberkette (31. August 2011)

oh gott
die geballte teutonen-terminatoren-bande in saalbach 
aus humanistischen gründen müsste ich die ösis eigentlich vorwarnen!!
wenn die wüssten.....


----------



## enduro pro (31. August 2011)

na dann solltest du aus "humanistischen gründen" dich einfach anschließen und uns das weite saalbacher land zeigen


----------



## schlabberkette (31. August 2011)

das würde ich gerne tun lieber enduro

aber in der zeit vom 14.-30.09. brauchen die schweiz und italien meine/unsere humanitäre hilfe
davos und livigno haben gerufen
ketta und ich sollen als hilfsgüter unsere bikes mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (31. August 2011)

Ihr seid alle Doof!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (31. August 2011)

was soll das denn nu heißen???????


----------



## herby-hancoc (31. August 2011)

3 Tage Bikepark Braunlage -Hahnenklee vom 1 bis 3 Oktober wer hat lust  mitzukommen ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. August 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> aber in der zeit vom 14.-30.09. brauchen die schweiz und italien meine/unsere humanitäre hilfe
> davos und livigno haben gerufen


 
das find ich echt super!!!!!!!!!
nicht immer nur quatschen und nichts tun,sondern den bedürftigen helfen.
mit davos und livigno habt ihr euch zwei ganz besondere brennpunkte ausgesucht .
ich habe selber gesehen das in davos ganz arme leute wohnen,die tragen im winter keine jacken sondern pelze von tieren die sie wahrscheinlich selber jagen mußten!!!!!!!
die einen fahren ganz kleine autos in die nur zwei leute passen und oft der auspuff kaputt ist,die anderen ganz ganz große weil sie wahrscheinlich ganz ganz viele kinder haben.
ein ort wo ihr wirklich helfen könnt.


----------



## rigger (31. August 2011)

Vielleicht fahr ich So erst na Wibe und dann ab mittags nach Willingen wenn es zu voll wird.


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. August 2011)

habe mich kurzfristig entschlossen einen charityrun zu veranstalten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12176


----------



## schlabberkette (1. September 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das find ich echt super!!!!!!!!!
> nicht immer nur quatschen und nichts tun,sondern den bedürftigen helfen.
> mit davos und livigno habt ihr euch zwei ganz besondere brennpunkte ausgesucht .
> ein ort wo ihr wirklich helfen könnt.



das sehen wir genauso


----------



## scott-bussi (1. September 2011)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß:

Wenn ihr nach Saalbach, PDS, Livigno oder sonst wo hin fahrt, tragt alle Protektoren die ihr habt. Am Bein am besten die Dicken mit Schienbeinschutz!!

Ich war heute beim Arzt, weil mein Knie immer noch weh tut und nicht voll beweglich ist. (heftiger Einschlag in Saalbach, mit Steinkante knapp unterm Knie)

Der Arzt hat mir noch mal bestätigt, kein Schaden am Knochen!!

Aber ohne stabile Protis wär der Knochen durch gewesen. Ein paar Zentimeter höher wär die Kniescheibe zertrümmert gewesen.

So nur eine seeeeeehr starke Prellung an der ich noch mind. 2-3 Wochen Spaß haben werde.


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. September 2011)

Ich werde mal auf deine Weisheit und Erfahrung hören lieber Scotti. Ich hoffe mal dass dein Knie schnell wieder wird, als ich mir in Winterberg den Oberschenkel geprellt habe, bin ich fast zwei Monate lang gehumpelt.

Die Vorbereitung für Saalbach laufen, ne weiche Feder für die Totem ist bestellt und sollte morgen kommen. Dann wird es wohl wie Butter über die Trails laufen


----------



## Ketta (1. September 2011)

@tb: der offizielle charityrun HILFE FÜR DAVOS startet morgen in Winterberg und endet Sonntag in Willingen 

sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. September 2011)

Sonntag in willingen bringt die spendenbüchse mit...


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2011)

die meinen das ernst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*5TH DAVOS Ketten CHARITY 2011*


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. September 2011)

Bin  zurück!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2011)

erzähl wie war es????????????????


----------



## schlabberkette (1. September 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Bin  zurück!



welcome back sponsor


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. September 2011)

hab nette Leute aus aller Welt getroffen. Natürlich hab ich auch viele Welcupfahrer gesehen. 
Graham aus Neuseeland hat mich eingelanden zu Ihm nach Neuseeland zu kommen, wer also nächstes Jahr Lust hat, der kann mitkommen.

Hab mit Graham neue endlose Single Trails endeckt, die ich Euch das nächste mal zeige.

Die Stürze werden auch immer heftiger, ich werd in Zukunft mehr verweigern.


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. September 2011)

war ich der einziege Sponsor?


----------



## rigger (1. September 2011)

warst du in PDS, haste dir was getan?


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> war ich der einziege Sponsor?


 
die anderen haben die preisgelder für davos gespendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (1. September 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> war ich der einziege Sponsor?



natürlich nicht
es gab noch vergoldete bronzene cochones, versilberte silberne cochones und kicherbrause.....und nicht zu vergessen: musikalische rosen


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2011)

erklären wir dir alles beim nächsten ritt


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. September 2011)

bin schon gespannt!


----------



## oktavius (2. September 2011)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> 3 Tage Bikepark Braunlage -Hahnenklee vom 1 bis 3 Oktober wer hat lust  mitzukommen ?



würde mich reizen, war jetzt 2 tage dort, war nicht übel. Streckenpflege ist etwas ins stocken geraten, es gab da einen Besitzerwechsel. Das wird schon


----------



## M.N. (2. September 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> hab nette Leute aus aller Welt getroffen. Natürlich hab ich auch viele Welcupfahrer gesehen.
> Graham aus Neuseeland hat mich eingelanden zu Ihm nach Neuseeland zu kommen, wer also nächstes Jahr Lust hat, der kann mitkommen.
> 
> Hab mit Graham neue endlose Single Trails endeckt, die ich Euch das nächste mal zeige.


 
Richtig gut was du alles klar machst, fährt der C. mit dem Graham in NZ... bzw. war schon mit ihm fahren! What...!

Auf welchem Level du fährst wissen wir, aber wie geht denn der Graham ab, bzw. wie ist er drauf.


----------



## M.N. (2. September 2011)

Wir werden auch am So. in Winterberg sein, WENN die Wettervorhersage lügt! Sonst WM gucken. @ verpassen wir uns Ketten, oder dreht ihr dass Willingen Sa. Winterberg So. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (2. September 2011)

@MSGostrider, als Hope Fan, was hälst du von den neuen 2012 Pedalen!


----------



## rigger (2. September 2011)

Also wenn die vorhersage so bleibt spar ich mir den Sonntag und schau die WM, hab nen code für 5 bekommen.   Wenn einer interesse hat könnte man ja zusammen schauen, z.B. auf nem großen Flat...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (2. September 2011)




----------



## ricobra50 (2. September 2011)

Wintenberg, Willingen  ------- , ich muss
 leider  arbeiten !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. September 2011)

@ghostrider
schönes video,der typ nervt und mit dem zeug in pink kann ich auch nichts anfangen,,,,aber der rest ist echt spitze.
da würde sich der weg zur eurobike schon nur dafür lohnen.


----------



## enduro pro (2. September 2011)

jo, schwester "muc off" würd mir auch ins haus dürfen...


----------



## scott-bussi (2. September 2011)

Frag mal nach der Bestell-Nr: !!!!


----------



## enduro pro (2. September 2011)

gibt es sie als "lenkeraufsatz" ????????


----------



## scott-bussi (2. September 2011)

Nur für´s Oberrohr!


----------



## enduro pro (2. September 2011)

beim ghost wohl eher nicht, oder??? dafür benötigt man ein stabiles oberrohr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (2. September 2011)

JoJo ich brauche deine Ärtztliche Hilfe....Habe Burnout ;-((


----------



## scott-bussi (2. September 2011)

Mein Oberrohr ist doch stabil! Gibt es anders lautende Aussagen??


----------



## enduro pro (2. September 2011)

burnout????  das geht durch möglichst viel bike wieder weg..... 

ghost oberrohre sind doch gebogen, oder nicht


----------



## jojo2 (2. September 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> JoJo ich brauche deine Ärtztliche Hilfe....Habe Burnout ;-((



bester ghosti
hab ja keine ahnung, wer diese diagnose gestellt hat,
aber der sollte seinen kassensitz wieder zurückgeben.

du hast kein burnout-syndrom.
du gehörst nur zu dieser kaste der angestellten,
die viel zu wenig urlaub haben

also: urlaubsdefizit
ist die korrekte diagnose 
mach ma urlaub
so wie ich
bin jetzt für ein paar tage weg
und war mal für ein paar tage weg
bildungsurlaub - versteht sich.
ich wollt die knöpfe meiner kamera kennenlernen.
ich brauch offensichtlich noch mehr, denn
dies hier ist filmchen nr. 10 von 14 aus dem bildungsurlaub vom mai:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/28502949"]for britta and torsten - fifth day on Vimeo[/ame]

bin dann mal weg


----------



## diddie40 (2. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> gibt es sie als "lenkeraufsatz" ????????


...


----------



## diddie40 (2. September 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Nur für´s Oberrohr!


...


----------



## diddie40 (2. September 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> JoJo ich brauche deine Ärtztliche Hilfe....Habe Burnout ;-((


---


----------



## scott-bussi (2. September 2011)

Also die 2. Version ist eindeutig schöner!!!! Diddi du hast es raus!


----------



## diddie40 (2. September 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> mach ma urlaub
> so wie ich
> bin jetzt für ein paar tage weg
> und war mal für ein paar tage weg
> ...


 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (2. September 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Also die 2. Version ist eindeutig schöner!!!! Diddi du hast es raus!


 und alles nue wegen:


----------



## diddie40 (2. September 2011)

da lachen ja selbst the stones


----------



## Thomas_v2 (2. September 2011)

Hallo,
hab gesehen dass es bei euch für morgen 12 Uhr einen Termin gibt. Da würde ich gerne mal mitfahren wenn ich darf. Bin letzte Woche schonmal so grob von Tecklenburg aus in den Teuto gestartet.
Wo ist denn dieser Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe, wenn ich von Ibbenbüren komme und nach Dörenthe fahre der Parkplatz überm Berg auf der linken Seite (Münsterstraße)?

Und, muss ich was zum Spenden für Davos mitbringen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## diddie40 (2. September 2011)

genau so ist es
bis morgen


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. September 2011)

2X ja,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (3. September 2011)

Spende f. Davos:

Weizenkaltschale! Erdinger alkoholfrei, kurz über eiskalt, für nachher

12:00 erst? echt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (3. September 2011)

ihr habt's gut... ich muß arbeiten...kann erst um 16.30 in den wald 

und das bei dem herrlichen wetter...


----------



## scott-bussi (3. September 2011)

Oh ich schnall das erst jetzt, der Termin ist ja heute!

Ich hoffe ich schaffe das noch!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. September 2011)

Wir haben heute unser persönliches Waterloo erlebt. 

Diddi abgeka...t, Tour abgebrochen,
Scotti abgeka...t, Tour weitestgehend schiebend verbracht
Teuto nicht ganz abgek...t, aber gejammert wie ein alter Mann
Thomas_V2 fährt bestimmt nicht mehr mit, weil wir alles Luschen sind 

Dabei haben wir nichts wildes gemacht, sondern sind nur ein bißchen durch den Teuto gerollt.

Beim nächstem mal wird alles besser!


----------



## rigger (3. September 2011)

Man man man, ihr macht sachen, wie habter das den hinbekommen?

Ich schau morgen früh mal wies wetter is und enscheide dann ob ich nach Willingen fahr.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. September 2011)

Diddi erkältet, Scotti total schlapp und Knie noch angeschlagen, Teuto höchstens ein Weizen zu viel gehabt gestern (hörte man so)


----------



## enduro pro (3. September 2011)

luscherei????? bei den teutonen????? kann ich ja gar nicht glauben...

wenn noch wer trainieren möchte, morgen früh um 10.00 mache ich noch mal ne runde....die heut abend war schon sehr schön, eine neue strecke probiert, eine andere gesehen, so kanns weiter gehen....

also wer möchte einfach melden...treff nach vereinbarung....


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. September 2011)

der zahn der zeit nagt,nein ,er nagt nicht sondern er sägt ,er sägt mit der geschwindigkeit einer 27 ps motorsäge.
letzte woche noch auf dem siegertreppchen,heute fast auf dem sterbebett.
oder??????????nee warte mal scotti,,,,,,,,,,,,,,da stand doch dieser de lorean auf dem parkplatz.
jetzt wird alles klar.


----------



## scott-bussi (4. September 2011)

De Lorean..., aber mein Ford hat doch gar keine Flügeltüren und erst recht keinen Flux-Kompensator

Ich tippe eher auf ausschweifenden Lebenswandel und evtl. ein oder zwei Biere, bei denen das MHD abgelaufen war


----------



## AddiP (4. September 2011)

Hallo,
wollt mal fragen wie eure Touren so aussehen?Komm aus neuenkirchen und bis nach Ibbenbüren ist es für mich ja auch nur ein Katzensprung und würde mich auch gern mal anhängen!
Mein Radle is nur bedingt Tourenatuglich aber wenn ich das hier so lese habt ihr ja auch alle eher Freerider.
Gruß


----------



## scott-bussi (4. September 2011)

Wir fahren lockere Runden durch den Teuto, mal hierhin, mal dahin. Haben inzwischen einen ordentlichen Fundus an netten Trails und sonstigen Gemeinheiten. 
Mitfahren kann jeder. Helm und Schutzkleidung ist aber Pflicht. 
Jeder kann, muß aber keine Stunt´s machen.

Mit Deinem SX kannst Du bei uns locker mitfahren. Touren sind zw. 20 u. 30 km (eher 20) und dauern 2-4 Std.

Hauptsache Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (4. September 2011)

hi...

der spaß steht an erster stelle, alles kann,nix muß 

wenn du mit 2fach gut klar kommst und "dicke beine" hast dann kommst du auch bei uns locker klar...

einfach mal die augen nach der nächste tour offen halten...wenn das wetter stimmt vielleicht morgen so ab 17.00 ne feierabendtour?????

jemand lust und zeit????


----------



## AddiP (4. September 2011)

Das klingt ja ganz gut....
hab allerdings nur ein Kettenblatt aber mit "dicken Beinen" kann ich dienen.
Ich werd mal vorbei schauen.In der Woche wirds eher schwer, da Ich vor 18uhr nicht von der Arbeit heim komme.


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. September 2011)

So, hier mal ein kurzer Bericht zum heutigen Tag in Winterberg. Zusammenfassend kann man das wohl einen Totalausfall nennen.

Nach ca drei Abfahrten "entschloss" sich  Lisa den Rest des Tages  nur noch zu zu sehen nach einem fiesen Abgang über/auf den Lenker. Kurz darauf ist mir beim dritten oder vierten Sprung vom mittleren Drop im Slopestyle das frisch gewechselte Schaltwerk am Ghost in die Speichen geraten und das Schaltauge hat es dabei auch noch entzweit.

Auf der letzten Runde wollt M.N. dann nochmal das Roadgap mitnehmen. Netter versuch, aber leider zu kurz geraten. Mit dem Hinterrad ins Flat, das Schaltwerk ist explodiert und ein paar Speichen hats auch rausgehauen.

Tapfer schleppten sich die Überlebenden dieses Massakers zurück in heimische Gefilde, um ihre Wunden zu lecken und die Schäden zu beseitigen.
Aua, mein Übermut.....


----------



## diddie40 (4. September 2011)

Hoffentlich hat sich keiner bei den Aktionen ernsthafte Verletzungen zu gezogen.
Gute Besserung und fröhliche Bastelstunden.


----------



## rigger (4. September 2011)

Unser Tag in willingen war super!!
Schlabberkette hat sich ein leihbike (Bergamont Straitline) besorgt da er keine ersatzachse auftreiben konnte und haben dann erstmal den FR unsicher gemacht. Macht super Laune das Teil!!  

Als ordentlicher Gärtner musste ich natürlich auch hier ne Bodenprobe und Baumrindenanalyse machen. 


Wetter war 1a mit Sternchen, nicht zu warm und ab mittag auch mal Sonne!! Es war kaum was los, nur lockere Leute am Start.

Als letzte Abfahrt hat schlabberkette mir noch den DH gezeigt, ganz schön heftig das tei aber machbar über chickenway. 

Alles in allem ein super Tag und noch mal vielen Dank an die Ketten!!! Gerne wieder Willingen.....


----------



## schlabberkette (4. September 2011)

@papa-joe
man darf euch draufgänger auch nicht eine sekunde alleine lassen, neneneeee...
die ersatzteilhändler wird´s freuen  ich hab ja auch schon wieder meinen teil zu deren freude beigetragen 

lisa, hoffentlich ist dir der spass am biken trotz des sturzes nicht vergangen!
gute besserung an alle lädierten 

@rigger
klasse tag
geiles wetter
griffige freeridestrecke
kuriose stürze, obwohl der vorbau diesmal fest war 
und das straitline fährt sich echt gut...


----------



## LisaKF (5. September 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> lisa, hoffentlich ist dir der spass am biken trotz des sturzes nicht vergangen!
> gute besserung an alle lädierten



Danke! Nee so schnell geb ich nicht auf. Die Protektoren und mein Helm haben wirklich sehr gut geschützt. 
Gibt ja auch Sicherheit fürs nächste Mal, wenn alles hält. Kleine Schrammen, Rippen wohl geprällt -> gute Bilanz für nen Überschlag mit Rad im Rücken.
Aber ich sollte mich echt mal um meine Fahrtechnik kümmern


----------



## rigger (5. September 2011)




----------



## M.N. (5. September 2011)

Als ich dein Vid. angeschaut habe musste ich doch echt an Follow Me denken, Hunter u. Sorge äh... natürlich rigger auf der FR in Willingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. September 2011)

@ Mensch Schlabberkette, gut das das mit der Achse nicht in Saalbach passiert ist!! Das wär dann ja voll die Lachnummer gewesen!(2 Achsen gebrochen)

Aber das ist der eindeutige Beweis. Nehmt den Scotti mit, dann geht bei euch nix kaputt


----------



## rigger (5. September 2011)




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. September 2011)

oh man ey,
und ich dachte ich hätte am wochenende action erlebt,aber gegen euer we. ist jede messerstecherei auf der ibbenbürener kirmes nicht mehr wie der balztanz zweier paarungswilliger zierteichenten.


----------



## schlabberkette (5. September 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> gut das das mit der Achse nicht in Saalbach passiert ist



gut das die hr-achse nicht auf dem dh gebrochen ist,
sondern nur auf dem weg dorthin, uiuiuiiii
scheiß auf den leichtbauwahn
ich brauch ne full-metal-axle!!!

schnell...


*suche 150mm vollmetallachse aus kruppstahl "ausführung extra schwer", 12 mm durchmesser als ersatz für die beschi..ene Maxle light*


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. September 2011)

So hab nee gute und nee schlechte Nachricht
Die gute...Keine Herzmuskel entzündung;-))
Die schlechte... Dafür Bron chitis...allso auch kein Biken die nächsten 2 WOchen


----------



## rigger (5. September 2011)

Na dann mal gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (5. September 2011)

Hat noch keinen Konverter gesehen... J.P.B. hat das Vid. hochgeladen, wir werden noch weiter filmen u. ende Okt. ein Film online stellen. Am 1-2 Okt. geht es noch nach Leogang.


----------



## rigger (5. September 2011)

@Schlabberkette Die Achse müsste deinen Anforderungen gewachsen sein... 
Alutech Schraubachse


----------



## schlabberkette (5. September 2011)

netter versuch rigger
aber die 150er ist aus alu

ICH WILL STAHL


----------



## schlabberkette (5. September 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> So hab nee gute und nee schlechte Nachricht
> Die gute...Keine Herzmuskel entzündung;-))
> Die schlechte... Dafür Bron chitis...allso auch kein Biken die nächsten 2 WOchen



puuhhh
glück gehabt 

soll ich in den zwei bronchitiswochen dein demo einfahren?
so als "demo-ride-for-davos"


----------



## rigger (5. September 2011)

Mal ganz blöd, wie wärs denn mit ner M12 Schraube mit 30mm gewinde und 180mm länge ausm Baumarkt?


----------



## cannondude (5. September 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Dafür Bron chitis...allso auch kein Biken die nächsten 2 WOchen



Gute Besserung Ghostrider. Jetzt hast Du auch einen guten Grund mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören...


----------



## schlabberkette (5. September 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöd, wie wärs denn mit ner M12 Schraube mit 30mm gewinde und 180mm länge ausm Baumarkt?



ich fahr doch kein nicolai


----------



## diddie40 (5. September 2011)

Warum und wo bricht denn die Achse?
Wenn alles passgenau ist, Achse in der Nabe und im Rahmen, keine scharfen Kanten, dann kann doch so eine Achse nicht brechen, da sich die einwirkende Kraft auf die ganze Achse verteilt. Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Nabe oder am Rahmen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. September 2011)

nee nee diddie,der schlabberkette bekommt das auch so hin.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. September 2011)

gute besserung ghostrider,wenn das wetter so wird wie die kachelmänner es melden verpaßt du nichts.

hier ein bike das man auch als schlabberkettenfahrzeug bezeichnen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (5. September 2011)

guter hinweis diddie
werd heut abend mal den hinterbau prüfen ob der wieder gerissen ist
die übliche "rahmensollbruchstelle" befindet sich ja an der kettenstrebe
und wenn die auf einer seite gebrochen ist könnte zuviel flex die ursache sein...!?!?

gebrochen ist die achse direkt am gewinde, exakt am übergang zwischen rahmen (innengewinde) und nabe (ritzelpaketseite)

ist passiert beim losfahren, im antritt


----------



## schlabberkette (5. September 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier ein bike das man auch als schlabberkettenfahrzeug bezeichnen könnte.



vieel zu filigran
okay, die schluppen sind gut...


----------



## diddie40 (5. September 2011)

also, wenn ich mich nicht total irre, sollte der Abschluss der Nabe plan am Rahmen anliegen. durch die Zugkraft der Achse wird dann Nabe und Rahmen zusammengepresst. Damit sitzt das Rad fest im Rahmen. Die Achse braucht dann kein Gewicht oder Stöße aufnehmen. Vielleicht war sie ja auch locker, dann sieht das schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## schlabberkette (5. September 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> also, wenn ich mich nicht total irre, sollte der Abschluss der Nabe plan am Rahmen anliegen. durch die Zugkraft der Achse wird dann Nabe und Rahmen zusammengepresst. Damit sitzt das Rad fest im Rahmen.



so isset



diddie40 schrieb:


> Die Achse braucht dann kein Gewicht oder Stöße aufnehmen. Vielleicht war sie ja auch locker, dann sieht das schon ganz anders aus.



mmh, bin mir eigentl. ziemlich sicher, dass sie fest war
denn: ich überprüfe sie regelmäßig
warum: weil sie sich gerne mal lockert, ahhhh...
daher: kann es natürlich eine ursache sein!!
aber: beim lösen der achse am maxle-hebel ist anschließend sogar noch der teller gebrochen (das ding wo der hebel zum raus- oder reindrehen der achse einrastet)


----------



## diddie40 (5. September 2011)

tja manchmal ist es auch ein wenig geheimnisvoll.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. September 2011)

Oder am Fahrstil???

Du hast die Kette doch fahren gesehen. Da fragst Du noch wie so was passieren kann!!

Bei mir war das natürlich ein Materialfehler

@ghostrider
na da haste ja noch mal Glück gehabt! Gute Besserung und sieh zu, daß du wieder biken kannst wenn die anderen alle in Saalbach oder Davos oder sonst wo sind.


----------



## jojo2 (5. September 2011)

es soll ja leute geben,
die gucken sich keine videos an.

daher für die:
danny hart on fire

ach ja
bevor ich´s vergess:
video das jahres!
finde ich auch


----------



## rigger (5. September 2011)

Ja echt geil habs mir gestern im replay angeschaut!!!! Geil!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (5. September 2011)

hier noch eine erinnerung an die schöne blueline in saalbach

nach der geplanten befahrung durch die teutonen-terminatoren wird sie nicht mehr so sein wie sie mal war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (6. September 2011)

Ganz schön flott gefahren!!

Du auch Schlabberkette! War ich hinter dir oder wieso warst du da so schnell?


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2011)

Ach, was war das schön, super gefahren


----------



## enduro pro (6. September 2011)

man schlabber, zum schluß warst du wohl so fertig das du umgefallen bist, was  

sehr cooles video....

momentan ist biken ja echt schwer geworden..das wetter, das wetter...immer wenn mal zeit ist, dann regnet es und wenn ich arbeiten bin scheint herrlich die sonne 

btw, was haltet ihr hier von????

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ss0013j33.jpg


----------



## scott-bussi (6. September 2011)

Sabber, sabber, nehme ich!!


----------



## enduro pro (6. September 2011)

der ist zu klein für dich, würd mir aber passen...nu muß noch das finanzielle abgeklärt werden und dann, ja dann....dann schauen wir mal 

hat zwar "nur" 165mm hinten, wiegt aber nur vom rahmen her schon nen kilo weniger als meins...d.h. sollte im endaufbau mit 170 vorn und 165mm hinten so um die 14,5-15kg wiegen


----------



## scott-bussi (6. September 2011)

klar das der leichter ist, da fehlt ja auch der Lack!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. September 2011)

wie    da is kein lack drauf????????

na dann überleg ich mir das noch mal....ohne lack, ohne mich 

darf man in deutschland nen rahmen fahren mit ner doppel "S" bezeichnung drauf, oder ist das ideologisch nicht vertretbar????


----------



## rigger (6. September 2011)

Ist das ding nicht eher was fürn Park als für touren.

Intense SS Test Mtb-news


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn von der Action im http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/ am nächsten we


----------



## enduro pro (6. September 2011)

das was du rausgesucht hast ist das "ss2", das ist der kleine bruder vom 951 ...

das "alte ss" ist von der geo her anders, steilerer sitzwinkel und umwerferkompatibel, daher voll tourtauglich und ne trailrakete, aber auch parkbike...also ein "all in one" so wie mein yeti, nur alt ein vpp bike...


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2011)

Der Rahmen ist doch super, hab jetzt auf die schnelle nicht die Geodaten gefunden, aber scheint ein guter Rahmen für einen Allrounder zu sein. 
Ich habe auch mal wieder ein wenig geschraubt. Der Canyonrahmen hat mir im bikepark viel Spaß bereitet, aber auf 90% der Strecken die ich so fahre konnte ich das Potiential nicht nutzen. Habe also von den 200mm Federweg trotz 40% Sag nur 160mm gebraucht. Ist eben ein progressiver Hinterbau, ideal für bikepark und hohe Drops. Darum habe ich meinen Bergamontrahmen wieder aufgebaut. Dachte für die Herbst und Wintertouren reicht der allemal und ich schau mal in Ruhe nach einem idealen Rahmen für meine Bedürfnisse. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt gestern dachte ich dann, so schlecht ist das bike gar nicht. Lediglich der Hinterbau ist das Gegenteil vom Canyon. 145mm degressiver Federweg. Also muss ich den Dämpfer mit 25% Sag fahren, sonst schlägt der durch. Nun hatte ich ja noch den Manitoudämpfer, den ich mir fürs Canyon besorgt hatte. Der war im Canyon viel zu progressiv. Wäre aber wohl im Bergamont genau richtig. Aber der hat halt 222mm Einbaulänge und 68mm Hub.
Wenn ich den einbaue, geht das nur, wenn ich dazu die vorhandene Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr nicht verändern muss, da ich ja die schon für einen 216er Dämpfer verändert hatte und damit das Maximale rausgeholt hatte. Beim Einbau eines 222mm Dämpfers würde also der Hinterbau um 6mm nach hinten verschoben und die Winkel dadurch steiler werden und das Tretlager höher kommen. Naja einfach mal probiert,... und er passt. Dann den Dämpfer auf 40% Sag eingestellt und siehe da er nutzt bis auf 3-4 mm den gesamten Federweg und schlägt nicht durch. Heute im Teuto alle relevanten Trails gefahren und ich hatte nur Spaß.
Dadurch, dass ich den Dämpfer mit 40% Sag fahren kann, kommen die Tretlagerhöhe und die Winkel wieder auf das gleiche Maß wie mit einem 216er Dämpfer bei 30%.
Es fühlte sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut an. Werde heute Abend mal das bike vermessen Lenkwinkel - Sitzwinkel und so.
Also aus dem ursprünglichen AM -bike mit 130mm Federweg ist nun ein Enduro mit knapp 160mm Federweg geworden.
Bis die Tage auf den Teutotrails....

Den Canyon FRX Rahmen werde ich verkaufen, wer also Interesse hat, bitte melden, wird sonst nächste Woche bei ebay drinn stehen


----------



## enduro pro (6. September 2011)

diddie der bastelfuchs... der intense hat 74 sitz und 66,5 lenk mit ner 160mm gabel und zero stack steuersatz...bei 170mm und 1.5cm steuersatz sieht das wieder anders aus denke ich mal...

im moment träume ich auch nur davon, sollte das angebot allerdings sehr gut ausfallen wird es ernst...alle teile von meinem bike werden dann 1 zu 1 übernommen, das paßt auch soweit bis auf sattelstütze..aber das ist ja leider meist das problem...der große rest paß, das hab ich schon gecheckt


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2011)

Na das sind doch die Winkel die man braucht. Viel Glück


----------



## rigger (6. September 2011)

Ja von den Winkeln recht genial!!


----------



## enduro pro (6. September 2011)

wenn's klappt steht dann ein YETI zum verkauf, der rahmen incl. dämpfer...
kleines geld für großes bike


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. September 2011)

Da ist mal ein Tag schlechtes Wetter und schon werden überall komische Vorhaben geschmiedet und das alles an einen Tag und der Winter kommt erst noch!! Der Enduro äch yeti Enduro, Enduro yeti oder Intense Enduro?? Naja man wird sehen was für ein Baby über den Winter entstehen wird. Ich kann diesen ganzen Umbauwahnsin nicht verstehen, deshalb gehe Ich jetzt mal erst in den Keller und baue meine neue Gabel ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. September 2011)

neue gabel?????? deine ist doch noch neu  oder haste wegen der "macke" ne neue gekauft


----------



## Totoxl (6. September 2011)

Hier ist ja wieder was los, ich glaube das Intense ss mit nur 165mm Federweg sollte so gerade reichen  
Das Torque als Touren Bike war auch schon krass, das Problem mit dem Progressiven Manitou kenne ich auch, ich habe jetzt ein Monarch 4.2 im Stinker und er läuft sehr gut bei guter Federwegs ausnutzung.


----------



## M.N. (6. September 2011)

Was neues von der Coastal Crew, für einen regnerischen Abend in DE. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28125716"]Coastal Crew - Summer Time Voltage on Vimeo[/ame]


Link: http://www.thecoastalcrew.com/


----------



## scott-bussi (6. September 2011)

Mensch Diddi, mach kein Sche..ß! Nur weil Du am Samstag die Runde abbrechen mußtest, kannst du doch nicht das schöne Canyon verkaufen. Mit dem Bergamont bist du doch absolut underdressed  und wir kommen gar nicht mehr hinterher (außer die Schlaberkette).

Oder kaufst du vom Enduro das Yeti??


----------



## schlabberkette (6. September 2011)

@ enduro
wie heißt der laden, wo du deine lager kaufst?
ich hab´s leider vergessen...


----------



## enduro pro (6. September 2011)

das ist fa. sander in ibbenbüren...straße hab ich leider im moment nicht parat..morgen mehr....


----------



## scott-bussi (6. September 2011)

Lager bekommst du auch günstig bei ebay. Lieferung geht meistens auch super schnell. Ich hatte meine Lager meistens am nächsten Tag.
(Z.B. Tusnelda heißt ein Shop)


----------



## rigger (6. September 2011)

Hab mir heute auch ein neues Rad bestellt...


----------



## scott-bussi (6. September 2011)

ideales Bike für dich. Damit kannst du reichlich Bodenproben sammeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. September 2011)

Kaufgrund: Da gehen 4 Kisten bier rein oder 2 Frauen...


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2011)

http://www.sander-maschinenbau.com/html/ibd.html


----------



## schlabberkette (6. September 2011)

danke


----------



## oktavius (6. September 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der Action im http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/ am nächsten we




wenn ich mit darf


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2011)

Ich weiß selbst noch nicht, ob ich da hin fahre.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. September 2011)

jetzt geht es schlag auf schlag.
vorwärts kameraden wir müßen zurück!!!!!!!!!!!!
die bikes werden wieder leichter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ich hatte auch überlegt mir das biken einfacher zu machen und mir ein coil air zu kaufen.
dann habe ich überlegt ob mein bike zu schwer ist oder ich zu untrainiert dafür bin.
ist der bauch dicker geworden oder sind nur die beine etwas nach hinten gerutscht???
wo soll das enden????????????e motor????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (6. September 2011)

leichtbau? was soll das?
heavymetal rules!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2011)

Naja Leichtbau ist was anderes. mit 16kg ist mein Bergamont kein wirklich leichter Kletterer, aber es lässt sich schon spritziger fahren und das macht Spaß.


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche jemanden, der mich bei meiner ersten Federgabelwartung an meiner Talas einmal ans Patschehändchen nehmen kann und die mit mir zusammen macht. Federgabelöl und Fett habe ich hier, Staubabstreifer brauch ich keine neuen. 
Es gibt zwar ein paar nette Videos dazu, aber ich hätte beim ersten mal lieber jemanden dabei, ders schon mal gemacht hat.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. September 2011)

Ich habe mit Fox keine Erfahrung, meine Totem zerlege und warte ich aber auch immer selbst. Durolux habe ich auch schon zerlegt u. getunt, ebenso diverse andere Rock Shox Gabeln. Wenn Du zu mir kommen kannst, können wir das gerne zusammen machen. Wenn Du ein Manual hast umso besser.

Ansonsten kennt der Enduro sich da auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## M.N. (7. September 2011)

Am 17 - 18.09. ist im BP Warstein das Dust & Dirt Festival 2011... inkl. DH Race auf dem "nuem DH Track". Organisation diesmal von den http://www.woodfanatics.de/ um MBR Redakteur S.Peters. 
Am So. ist der DH Lauf. Meine Anmeldung ist duch, wenn jemand interese hat?


Zitat: 

Eigentlich kann man schon sagen, dass euch im Warsteiner Bikepark ein kleines Festival erwartet. Denn neben dem Actionsport, gibt es eine kleine Expo Area mit Ständen von hyperactive-shop.de, liquid-life.de sowie dem zweiradstudio-bange.de, außerdem wird die Unterhaltung großgeschrieben. Am Samstag finden nach DH Training und Slopestyle Contest Livekonzerte bis in die Nacht statt. Der Sonntag steht dann im Zeichen des Bergabfahrens. 

Quelle: woodfanatics.de


----------



## diddie40 (7. September 2011)

Das hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, ist aber leider nicht am kommenden we, wie ich erst dachte, sondern am 17. 18. 9., und da kann ich leider nicht.
wünsche dir viel erfolg und spaß.


----------



## diddie40 (7. September 2011)

M.N. und ich wollen am Sonntag in den bikepark warstein oder nach winterberg fahren. habe noch 2 plätze frei. wer will mit?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> man schlabber, zum schluß warst du wohl so fertig das du umgefallen bist, was
> 
> sehr cooles video....
> 
> ...



Hey enduro..was willst du denn mit einem Slopestyle Bike???
Brauchst du mehr Airtime??


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. September 2011)

eine frage mal:in wievielen bikeparks kann ein einzelner fahrer eigentlich gleichzeitig fahren?


----------



## enduro pro (7. September 2011)

wird ja dann der "SS" rahmen und nicht der "SS2"..der alte ist von der geo her ein super trailbike und der rahmen ist einfach nur "sexy"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (7. September 2011)

Bei den Intense Bikes finde ich den Steuerrohrbereich ziemlich hässlich...


----------



## enduro pro (7. September 2011)

na das liegt immer im auge des betrachters... ich find ihn schon geil, eigenständig und sehr technisch....einfach nur cool...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. September 2011)

es ist soweit!!!!!!!!!!!!am sonntag wird meine viel zu schwere und pott häßliche karre,der fb und der mn eingepackt und dann geht es los.
saalbach wir kommen.
der scotti wollte in dem fall noch ein paar geheime trails raushauen,,,,,,,,,bitte schön. 
ich habe mich auch schon seit längerem für meinen steuerrohrbereich geschämt,gott sei dank hatte ich noch einen aufkleber mit einer nackten frau drauf,,,,,jetzt ist es ein echter eyecatcher


----------



## rigger (7. September 2011)

Viel spass, wie lange?


----------



## enduro pro (7. September 2011)

na dann haut mal ordentlich einen raus...ich, als zuhausebleiber und graben für telefonleitungen schmeißer denke dann mal an euch... 

das macht doch keinen spaß....aber was muß, das muß und ohne internet und telefon macht das leben auch keinen spaß, daher werd ich meinen urlaub mit schüppe und hacke verbringen


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. September 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Viel spass, wie lange?


 wir sind freitag wieder zurück,,,,,,,wenn alles klappt


----------



## enduro pro (7. September 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wir sind freitag wieder zurück,,,,,,,wenn alles klappt



wenn alles klappt   

du meinst wenn dein hobel durchgehalten hat und dich nicht ständig abwirft 

sollte doch klappen... willste deine wicked will noch abholen???


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> sollte doch klappen... willste deine wicked will noch abholen???


 

ich werde den swamp think aufziehen,müßte alles abdecken was uns in saalbach erwartet.


----------



## paul.lahner (7. September 2011)

moin moin,

jemand hier hatte doch mal ein eloxiertes aluteil vom eloxal befreit.mit abflußreiniger oder ähnliches vom baumarkt.
bin mir nicht mehr sicher womit genau.hätte gerne eine info.

gruss aus schiffdorf

paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (8. September 2011)

Habe ich schon mal reingesetzt, ABER zur Vorfreude!


----------



## M.N. (8. September 2011)

http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/43-1392-58/wetter-saalbach.html

Ich kann nicht die Premium Liste verlinken, gutes Wetter! Ab Di. die ganze Woche!


----------



## diddie40 (8. September 2011)

Super geil gefahren, macht Spaß, an zu schauen.

Na dann lasst es mal krachen, wünsche euch viel Spaß und kommt heil zurück!


----------



## diddie40 (8. September 2011)

Tb, hier was für die schnellen Alten

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOgFHRwnnd8&feature=player_embedded"]Schneller alter Mann - Stephan Mangelsdorff - UCI Downhill Worldchampion 2010 Masters 50+      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. September 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Tb, hier was für die schnellen Alten
> 
> Schneller alter Mann - Stephan Mangelsdorff - UCI Downhill Worldchampion 2010 Masters 50+      - YouTube




wa aaadd


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. September 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Tb, hier was für die schnellen Alten
> 
> Schneller alter Mann - Stephan Mangelsdorff - UCI Downhill Worldchampion 2010 Masters 50+      - YouTube



Das is mal ein Saftey Car Richard!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (8. September 2011)

Saftey Car aber schnell  !!!!!

TB, M.N ; ?
Viel SPASS in Saalbach  !


----------



## jojo2 (8. September 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Tb, hier was für die schnellen Alten
> 
> Schneller alter Mann - Stephan Mangelsdorff - UCI Downhill Worldchampion 2010 Masters 50+      - YouTube



du hast das auch von jan zander zugschickt bekommen?

fährst du dann am 17./18. zu den "workshops"?


----------



## enduro pro (8. September 2011)

hey TB, hab gestern von einem erfahrenen saalbachfahrer nen handgeschiebenen zettel mit geheimen singletrails bekommen....

kannst bei mir abholen wenne willst


----------



## M.N. (8. September 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Tb, hier was für die schnellen Alten
> 
> Schneller alter Mann - Stephan Mangelsdorff - UCI Downhill Worldchampion 2010 Masters 50+      - YouTube


 

Das ist die DH in Schulenberg! (Harz) 
Super feine Strecke, der BP hat aktuell nur jedes 2te We. auf, lohnt aber! ca. 30 km von Braunlage entfernt!
Das ist die Hausstrecke vom Mangelsdorff, wir haben in letztes Jahr da getroffen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey TB, hab gestern von einem erfahrenen saalbachfahrer nen handgeschiebenen zettel mit geheimen singletrails bekommen....
> 
> kannst bei mir abholen wenne willst


 
der erfahrene saalbachfahrer kommt gleich zu mir und haut die gaaaaaaaaaanz gaaaaaaaaanz geheimen trails raus.
die sind so geheim das der fb und der mn nur mit dürfen wenn ich denen vor dem dh die augen verbinden darf.


----------



## M.N. (8. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27394965"]Saalbach-Hinterglemm: ProLine on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Totoxl (8. September 2011)

Jungs von mir auch viel Spaß und lasst was von euch hören.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. September 2011)

wird gemacht toto,hier noch was für den enduro und alle anderen zum träumen/kaufen.
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p21466_Mountainbike-Intense-SS-Slope-Style.html
trennt euch von der kohle,
die macht euch (den verkäufer schon)nicht glücklich,daß bike vielleicht mit sicherheit.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. September 2011)

Mein Bike ist da!!!!!!!
Next Weekend bikepark)


----------



## enduro pro (8. September 2011)

meins vielleicht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (8. September 2011)

bikepark?
erstmal fotos zeigen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. September 2011)

Oh die Kettengeier kreisen


----------



## rigger (8. September 2011)

lol, zeigen...


----------



## diddie40 (9. September 2011)

Ghostrider, Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike,
hier mal das Ergebnis meiner Bastelstunde.
Auf der eurobike hat Bergamont nun auch ein 160ger bike auf Basis des Threesome vorgestellt:


----------



## jojo2 (9. September 2011)

bei autos nennt man das den erlkönig
warum sind erlkönige eigentlich nie bunt? 
und tragen immer etwas andere aufkleberchen?
und werden immer bei schmuddelwetter in schweden gefahren 
und fotografiert?

für die eurobike wurde das rad offenbar etwas mit farbe aufgehübscht.
sicherlich für das weibliche im mountainbiker
auch nich schlecht.
aber ich finde: hauptsache, es rollt vernünftig
tut´s das?



dein rad ist doch das von der eurobike


----------



## M.N. (9. September 2011)

@  jojo, ich glaube du vertust dich mit Erlkönigen u. Neuvorstellungen....


----------



## M.N. (9. September 2011)

Am besten finde ich die Leute von Specialist, zeigen auf der Eurobike die Modelle für 2012... sind auf der WM aber schon mit dessen Nachfolgemodellen am Start.


Zitat, Maxi (mtb-news.de):

_Specialized stellte in Friedrichshafen die überarbeiteten Demo Modelle für die kommende Saison vor. Neue Farben, neue Anbauteile und ein High End Dämpfer aus dem Hause Cane Creek sollen das DH-Bike nächstes Jahr noch besser machen. Obwohl die dort präsentierten Bikes an Aktualität nicht zu übertreffen sein sollten, könnte man sie, wenn man in Champery zugegen war, schon wieder als veraltet bezeichnen. Denn bei der WM zeigten sich die Team-Fahrer des Specialized-Monster-Teams auf brandneuen Demo Carbon Bikes, passend lackiert in den Nationalfarben des jeweiligen Fahrers. Für Specialized ging die Rechnung auf, denn prompt konnte man mit Troy Brosnan einen Weltmeistertitel auf dem neuen Kunststoffgefährt einfahren. Und auch der vierte Platz von Brendan Fairclough kann sich durchaus sehen lassen._


----------



## jojo2 (9. September 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> @  jojo, ich glaube du vertust dich mit Erlkönigen u. Neuvorstellungen....



upps
m.n. du könntest recht haben...
ich wollte natürlich sagen: diddie hat´s erfunden, ist damit in schweden bei schmuddelwetter gefahren und hat es dann mit komischen aufklebern und in fast schwarz fotografiert,
aber uns das bild erst nach der eurobike zeigen dürfen - wegen geheimhaltungspflicht und so. also ist es natürlich ...


oh kagge, jetzt hab´ich mich verfranst


----------



## diddie40 (9. September 2011)

wo gibt es denn schmutzige Erlköniginnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. September 2011)

schutzige königinnen???? wo habt ihr die gesehen  im teuto 

morgen hole ich meinen neuen ab  sonntag wird gebastelt, montag der rest bestellt und dann kann es los gehen...hab die woche ja urlaub um die schüppe zu schwingen und in den pausen werd ich das neue mal antesten


----------



## diddie40 (9. September 2011)

du wirst im urlaub schrauben und testen und in den pausen schüppen!!!


----------



## enduro pro (9. September 2011)

nicht ganz...das schüppen hat priorität 1, leider.....


----------



## enduro pro (9. September 2011)

ich hoffe mal das das wetter stimmt und ich auch noch ein paar mal auf's bike komme....


----------



## cannondude (9. September 2011)

Bwaah, das Wettrüsten hat wieder angefangen. Ich muss mir schnell was überlegen.... Ah ja, ich habe mir diese Woche eine Protektorenjacke und einen Fullface-Helm gekauft.... Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Zeit finden mal ins Bikepark zu fahren....


----------



## enduro pro (9. September 2011)

na dude, wettrüsten ist es nicht...eher ein rückschritt was den federweg angeht  

wenn jemand lust und zeit hat kann er sich gern melden, zum schüppen oder biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. September 2011)

o.k. enduro, ich melde mich an zum biken. 

Ich könnte auch die Flug-/Sturzeigenschaften deiner Neuerrungenschaft testen.

Schüppen kann ich nicht so gut. Davon bekomme ich immer Blasen.
Außerdem sind die Schüppenstiele immer zu kurz und überhaupt wird das Wetter ganz schlecht ...


----------



## enduro pro (9. September 2011)

na, ich lad dich dann ein und sag dir nicht das ich "große" schüppen bereitgestellt habe


----------



## scott-bussi (9. September 2011)

Von großen Schüppen bekomme ich große Blasen! Also gaaaaaanz schlecht.


----------



## enduro pro (9. September 2011)

du kannst ja ne kleine schüppe mit laaaangem stiel bekommen 

wäre das besser????


----------



## scott-bussi (9. September 2011)

ne kleine mit langem Stiel, ne, da nehme ich lieber eine lange ohne Stiel aber mit Kurven


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. September 2011)

leiht  euch einen minibagger ,packt die mit den kurven ein und fahrt mit nach saalbach.


----------



## diddie40 (9. September 2011)

für die mit den kurven reicht doch kein minibagger


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. September 2011)

ich dachte da an einen großen minibagger , extra für kurven.


----------



## diddie40 (9. September 2011)

ist das ein kona minibgger


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. September 2011)

nee,,,,der minibagger von kona ist viel zu schwer,den würde ich nie empfehlen.
dann doch lieber diesen kurvenräuber,klein und wendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (10. September 2011)

@FB+TB, bitte steckt noch eine Cam mit ein, meine ist noch in Borken. MfG

Ich habe gerade noch mit einem Kontakt in Saalbach gesprochen, der sagt gutes Wetter, die ganze nächste Woche!


----------



## scott-bussi (10. September 2011)

Hat, falls das Wetter heute tatsächlich noch schön werden sollte, jemand Bock auf eine leichte Teuto Runde? Nachmittags, aber wirklich nur eine leichte Runde.


----------



## AddiP (10. September 2011)

Ich hätte wohl lust auf meine erste tour mit den teutonen....wurde aber leider am mittwoch an der hand operiert und muss nu leider eine woche pausieren!


----------



## enduro pro (10. September 2011)

lust hät ich schon, nur keine zeit....das neue baby wartet auf abholung, aufzucht und pflege....  das kannst du doch bestimmt verstehen scotty, so ein kleine würmchen kann man doch nicht allein in die welt schicken, da muß man doch behütend tätig werden....


----------



## rigger (10. September 2011)

können ja ne runde hier bei mir drehen, ich hätte wohl bock heute nachmittag und wollte sowieso fahren....


----------



## jojo2 (10. September 2011)

tb und fb und m.n. und ?...
gute reise und viel spass!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. September 2011)

danke jojo,es bleibt bei justus ,peter und bob,ein viertes fragezeichen wird es auf unserer tour nicht geben.hat aber keine urheberrechtlichen gründe.


----------



## scott-bussi (10. September 2011)

Wettervorhersage für Saalbach:
Wenn Engel reisen, lacht der Himmel!







Schade, kann für euch nicht gelten!







Eher:

Wenn Bengel reisen, ....


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. September 2011)

der himmel wird nicht der einzige sein  der über uns lacht .
flexende hinterbauten,kitschige bikes und spektakuläre stunts werden das bergvolk erheitern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (10. September 2011)

letztes auf jeden Fall... flexende Hinterbauten? Ah, es geht schon wieder los! Und wir sitzen noch nicht einmal im PKW. Ich freue mich!


----------



## M.N. (10. September 2011)

NICHT vergessen: 

http://www.redbull.de/cs/Satellite/de_DE/Red-Bull-District-Ride-2011/001243035097792

in 3 1/2 Stunden geht es los!

Das Bier ist schon kalt gestellt! Hoffen wir auf eine ruckelfreie Übertragung u. geile Action, aber die ist wie ich meine garantiert!

Ich sage C. Zink for winn


----------



## Totoxl (10. September 2011)

Jungs von meiner Seite auch noch viel Spaß falls ich dieses noch nicht gewünscht habe.

Ich bin ja schon mal gespannt auf dem Enduro sein kleines Baby


----------



## M.N. (10. September 2011)

Der Countdown läuft: 

*Klick*

Saalbach


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. September 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb und fb und m.n. und ?...
> gute reise und viel spass!


Viel Spaß???!!! Wie soll das den gehen der eine näßt sich schon vor lauter Vorfreude ein und der andere kann es nicht halten Aufgrund seines hohen Alter, das wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit, total nervig, naja wenn es mir mit den beiden zu Bunt wird habe ich viele Möglichkeiten es lebe die Chemie!!! Ach ja, habe gehöhrt wenn man sich den Kopf mit Voltaren einreibt vergehen alle Sorgen.


----------



## scott-bussi (10. September 2011)

Hey, dann besorge ich mir mal schnell einen Eimer Voltaren!! Wachsen davon auch Haare?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. September 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Viel Spaß???!!! Ach ja, habe gehöhrt wenn man sich den Kopf mit Voltaren einreibt vergehen alle Sorgen.


 
wieso den kopf einreiben?
du kannst dir das zeug doch direkt durch die ohren in die birne drücken.

*gewonnen und verloren wird zwischen den ohren,außer beim fb,der wurde ohne das dazwischen geboren.*


----------



## schlabberkette (10. September 2011)

lasst es krachen in österreich 
und damit meine ich weder material noch knochen


----------



## enduro pro (11. September 2011)

hat noch wer leihweise ne 31.6er sattelstütze und ne 34.9ner schelle???

das fehlt noch und kommt erst am mittwoch oder so 

der rest ist vollbracht


----------



## M.N. (11. September 2011)

Ich nehme die Signatur vom Jojo, alles wieder gut
bis auf weiteres! 

oder doch nur cu!


----------



## schlabberkette (11. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hat noch wer leihweise ne 31.6er sattelstütze und ne 34.9ner schelle???
> 
> das fehlt noch und kommt erst am mittwoch oder so
> 
> der rest ist vollbracht



hey enduro und alle interessierten
sind so gegen viertel vor zwölf am parkplatz dörenthe
wir wollten eine ganz lockere runde OHNE protektoren fahren
richtung nasses dreieck
bringe ne passende sattelstütze und klemme für dein baby mit
falls du spontan zeit hast und mit willst


----------



## enduro pro (11. September 2011)

hey schlabber...würd ich gern und danke für's angebot...

alleridngs fehlt auch noch der passende vorbau und mein patenkind hat auch noch geburtstag   das kleine muß noch warten


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. September 2011)

moin moin,
wie der österreicher zu sagen pflegt.
besten dank an die ketten für den super tip mit dem hostel,der fb will hier gar nicht mehr weg.

morgen sollen es 28° werden und alle strecken in einem super zustand sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. September 2011)

Hilfe, Hilfe, SOS SOS, was soll Ich nur machen,der TB ist den ganzen Tag schon so anhänglich und jetzt habe Ich noch die Wahl verloren um das Einzelzimmer,was soll Ich bloß machen, gib mir mal Tipps Enduro, wie hast Du das überstanden in Frankreich!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. September 2011)

Ach ja, Ich bins FB habe nicht viel Zeit Er kommt gerade wieder SOS, SOS, Hilfe, Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. September 2011)

Spart eure Kräfte lieber fürs fahren als die Nächte mit Zutraulichkeiten zu verbringen!

28° klingt traumhaft. Wo geht es zuerst hin?? Berichte bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. September 2011)

hackelberg,vermute mal hackelberg ,hast uns ganz schön heiß gemacht mit deinen geheimen unterlagen.
heute morgen soll es immer mal wieder  leichte schauer geben und dann nur noch bikerwetter,die ganze woche.
so,,,,,,,,,,kühlschrank ist voll,,,,,,,,,,aufi gehts...........


----------



## enduro pro (12. September 2011)

hey FB...das beste ist einfach "tot" stellen   dann schläft der TB auch locker ein 

und immer mal wieder nen duplo oder nen snickers zum einschlafen, das besänftigt ihn auch 

schön das es euch spaß macht...ich mache gleich den ersten spatenstich für meine wochenaufgabe 

telekom kommt am donnerstag, da hab ich noch was vor mir 

und natürlich das kleine im keller vervollständigen


----------



## xen54 (12. September 2011)

Moin MÃ¤nner!

Ich fahre seit diesem Jahr hÃ¤ufiger mit meinem noname-MTB auch auÃerhalb von gefestigten Wegen.
Vor zwei Wochen war ich mit nem Kumpel dann zum ersten Mal zu einer grÃ¶Ãeren Tour auf dem Hermannsweg (von Riesenbeck losgefahren).
Das hat so viel SpaÃ gemacht, dass ich das gerne Ã¶fter machen mÃ¶chte, allerdings mit nem besseren Bike...

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die MTBs zur Wintersaison etwas gÃ¼nstiger werden, habt ihr da nen guten Zeitpunkt und evtl. auch ein paar Kauftipps?

Mein jetziges ist ein Hardtail, das hat mich aber auf den Abfahrten ganz schÃ¶n durchgerÃ¼ttelt. WÃ¤re da ein Fully angebrachter?

Ich hatte vor, maximal 1000â¬ auszugeben, da ich nebenbei auch noch FuÃball spiele und nicht jedes Wochenende zum fahren komme.

Habt ihr da ein paar Tipps fÃ¼r mich?


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2011)

bester xen54
da ich hier der fahrradtechnisch unbedarfteste bin, 
melde ich mich mal als erster.
ein anderes rad dir zuzulegen, daran tust du gut.

noname klingt wie baumarkt oder so...
das ist schlicht gefährlich, wenn du auf etwas ruppigeren strecken fährst.
also das machst du schon mal richtig!

ein rad für 1000 euros - gebraucht oder neu?
hardtail oder fully?

das beste ist: du fährst ein paar mal mit leuten,
die etwas mehr erfahrung haben
guck auch mal in diesen thread rein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=41634
(die fahren eher touren)

zum thema hardtail:
ist vielleicht auch eine preisfrage,
aber auch eine von der kröperlichen verfassung etc.
kommt immer drauf an...
der hier fährt auf dieser strecke auch ein hardtail
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15917

und hier auch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=41634


----------



## xen54 (12. September 2011)

Lieber wäre mir ein neues Rad, am liebsten Fully...

Es muss auch nicht die neuste Technik drinstecken, da ich wie gesagt nicht soo oft fahre.
Es würde also beispielsweise ein Modell aus diesem oder letzten Jahr genügen, da es sicherlich günstiger wird, sobald ein Nachfolger auf den Markt kommt.

Diese hier hatte ich mir schon mal rausgesucht:
http://bit.ly/pyVHDf
http://bit.ly/nltctd

Was hälst du von denen?


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2011)

ich mach´s mal kompliziert:
für mich wär das derzeit nix
jedenfalls nicht als einziges rad.
mit so einem ähnlichen rad bin ich jährlich 
viele, viele tausend kilometer gefahren und das hat mir wirklich freude bereitet.

heute wäre mir das zu wackelig und zu steil im lenkwinkel
und ich hätte angst, es würde mir zerbrechen, weil ich mit meinem 
rad auch ständig irgendwo runterspringe.

aber warte mal ab
hier werden sich noch welche wegen alternativvorschlägen melden


----------



## rigger (12. September 2011)

oder sowas aus dem Bikemarkt...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/411555/cat/74


----------



## diddie40 (12. September 2011)

100mm Federweg ist reichlich wenig. Man kann die Federwegsklassen etwa wie folgt einteilen:
100mm CrossCountry Racer
120mm Marathon Racer
140mm All Mountain Tourer
160mm All Mountain Enduro
180mm Enduro Freeride
200mm Downhill

Es ist aber nicht alleine der Federweg, sondern auch die Geometrie, sprich die Lenk und Sitzwinkel. Je steiler desto besser für uphill, aber auch unruhiger, je flache, je mehr Laufruhe und besser für downhill. Auch wenn du nicht viel fährst, sollte das bike zu deinem Fahrstil passen. Willst du sportlich schnell übern Herrmannsweg rasen nimmst du ein 120mm Marathonbike, gemütliche Touren auf denen du auch mal bergab ein wenig Spaß haben willst 140mm Allmountain, wenn du aber Lust auf technisch interessante Trails und Downhills hast würde ich ein Enduro 160mm nehmen. Mit denen kommste auch noch gut die Berge hoch und kannst auch lange Touren fahren. die Freeride und Downhillbikes sind interssant, wenn du viel in bikeparks fahren willst.
Für 1000 euro kannst du schon ein bike bekommen, entweder gebraucht oder wenn du Glück hast ein neues Auslaufmodell.
120mm : http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p46749_Bergamont-Evolve-5-0-2010.html
viel mir jetzt so auf die schnelle ein, aber wirst bestimmt noch tausend Vorschläge bekommen


----------



## diddie40 (12. September 2011)

hier mal ein gebrauchts enduro
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/415265/cat/74


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (12. September 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/413280/cat/74
auch gut


----------



## enduro pro (12. September 2011)

es ist vollbracht.....


jemand lust auf ne kleine "einstellrunde" heut so gegen 17.00-18.00 uhr??????



hey xen... wenn du ein wenig "geschick" mitbringst hätte ich nen 1/2 jahr alten yeti rahmen incl. schaltwerk, umwerfer, sattelstütze, vorbau und steuersatz zu  700.- für dich.... aufgebaut anzusehen bei mir im fotoalbum...

den rest müstest du dir andereitig besorgen.. das bike hat 165 oder 180mm federweg, der rahmen kommt in größe "S" ...


----------



## diddie40 (12. September 2011)

freerider:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Specialized-SX-Trail-/280737886549?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item415d483155


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2011)

das sieht aber schnittig aus enduro!


----------



## xen54 (12. September 2011)

Danke für die Vorschläge, ich klick mich mal durch 



enduro pro schrieb:


> hey xen... wenn du ein wenig "geschick" mitbringst hätte ich nen 1/2 jahr alten yeti rahmen incl. schaltwerk, umwerfer, sattelstütze, vorbau und steuersatz zu  700.- für dich.... aufgebaut anzusehen bei mir im fotoalbum...
> 
> den rest müstest du dir andereitig besorgen.. das bike hat 165 oder 180mm federweg, der rahmen kommt in größe "S" ...



Das "Geschick" würde ich wahrscheinlich mitbringen, allerdings fehlen mir die Kenntnisse ^^

Von daher bin ich da eher abgeneigt, aber danke für das Angebot!


----------



## enduro pro (12. September 2011)

das war ja schon länger mein traum, ein intense SS oder ein trasition blindside.... doch der herbert wollte seines ja nicht verkaufen, also das intense 

diddie, lust und zeit auf ne proberunde????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (12. September 2011)

wenn du teile besorgen kannst, dann kann ich es dir "kostenfrei" bei nem bier zusammensetzen 

ne bremse hab ich auch noch fällt mir grad ein, die würd ich noch "gratis" dazulegen


----------



## enduro pro (12. September 2011)

diddie, kannst auch spontan anrufen wenn du magst.. bis jetzt erst einmal im garten.....


----------



## diddie40 (12. September 2011)

Ich muss um 17:00 mit meinem Sohn zum Zahnarzt, hoffe, dass es zügig geht, dann könnte ich es bis 18:00 schaffen. Ich melde mich dann noch mal


----------



## diddie40 (12. September 2011)

120mm
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MOUNTAINBIKE-GHOST-ASX-3700-2011-FRACHTFREI-NEU-/230671317770?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item35b514fb0a


----------



## diddie40 (12. September 2011)

freerider
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grossman-Freerider-/190575923907?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&var=&hash=item7217eeed85


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. September 2011)

Enduro Pro:

endlich hast Du einen guten Ersatz für Deinen stelzigen Hochsitz bekommen. Sieht gut es!


----------



## xen54 (12. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wenn du teile besorgen kannst, dann kann ich es dir "kostenfrei" bei nem bier zusammensetzen
> 
> ne bremse hab ich auch noch fällt mir grad ein, die würd ich noch "gratis" dazulegen



Hört sich durchaus gut an, allerdings glaube ich, dass der Rahmen etwas klein sein könnte, oder?

Ich habe jetzt auf die schnelle keine Größentabelle gefunden, aber in einem Angebot ausm Bikemarkt stand Größe M = 490mm.

Hier kann man ganz leicht seine _theoretisch_ optimale Rahmengröße berechnen.
Mit einer Schritthöhe von 90cm müsste ich also einen 51cm Rahmen haben. 

Kannst mir mal eben sagen, was ich noch für das fertige Rad bräuchte, dann würde ich mich mal neugierigerweise umschauen ^^


----------



## enduro pro (12. September 2011)

laufräder, ne gabel, nen lenker und ne kurbel...pedale wären nicht schlecht und schalthebel...

der rahmen hat nen 17,5 " rahmenhöhe...

wie groß bist du denn????

hey chriss, mach mein yeti nicht runter, das ding geht gut....

das neue weiß ich noch nicht, fühlt sich auf dem hof allerdings sehr gut an.....


----------



## xen54 (12. September 2011)

uiuiui, da bin ich ja nochmal locker Ã¼ber 500â¬ los, oder nicht?
17,5" ist dann doch recht knapp, denk ich.

Ich geh knapp an die 1,90m ran ^^


----------



## diddie40 (12. September 2011)

für die Rahmengröße ist die Länge des Oberrohrs mindestens genauso wichtig.
60cm horizontal gemessen sollten es schon sein. Lieber etwas länger wählen und einen breiten Lenker mit kurzem Vorbau montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (12. September 2011)

Enduro pro-   ss-sieht richtig gut aus !!!


----------



## Totoxl (12. September 2011)

Sehr schönes Rädchen Enduro, aber für meinen Geschmack gehört da halt noch ne Vario Stütze rein, aber du wartest ja nur noch auf den Shim wenn ich das richtig habe.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. September 2011)

hammer,,,,,,,,,,hammer,,,,,,,,,,,
wetter hammer,,,,
trails der oberhammer,,,,,,,,,,,,
saalbach brauch sich vor pds nicht verstecken,,,,,,,,,,,
sind begeistert,,,,,,,,,,,,,
morgen geht es mit einem local auf localtour,,,,,,,,,,
oh,fb bringt kaltes bier,,,,,,,,


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2011)

sehr schön!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. September 2011)

Enduro das sieht super aus!!

Die Zugverlegung über dem Tretlager hat aber noch Potential

@Teuto 
welche Trails gab´s denn heute? Schön übrigens, daß es euch gefällt. 
Wie hat euch denn der Anstieg zum Westgipfel gefallen?


----------



## scott-bussi (12. September 2011)

und wie ich sehe mit Spank Vorbau!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. September 2011)

Aber darf man in Deutschland ein Rad fahren das SS heißt?


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. September 2011)

heute gab es 2 mal x-line,1x bergstadltrail,1x blue-line,2x adidas -freeride,1x zwölferkogel und 100 x fun .
sogar beim schieben zum  westgipfel hat der fb gelacht.


----------



## scott-bussi (12. September 2011)

Dann könnt ihr ja heute wieder abreisen. Habt ja alles schon gesehen!

Respekt, das ist echt ein Hammer Programm für den 1. Tag. Wir sind die X-line nie 2x hintereinander gefahren! Hätte ich warscheinlich auch nicht geschafft.

Hach, ich beneide euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. September 2011)

alles gesehen??????????
der local sagte das es etwa 1 monat dauert bis man hier alles gesehen hat,daß  was wir heute gefahren sind die typische touriline ist,es aber noch unzählige trails gibt die nicht auf der karte stehen.
fast wie im teuto.


----------



## rigger (12. September 2011)

Verrückte Mongos!!! Macht mal ein paar Fotos und Filme!!!


----------



## Ketta (12. September 2011)

@enduro: sehr schick, da würd ich glatt tauschen!!

von mir auch noch viel Spaß an die saalbachfahrer!


----------



## enduro pro (12. September 2011)

toto, ja, der shim fehlt noch...kommt,kommt....

scotty, die zugverlegung ich original so gedacht...wüste auch nicht wie es anders gehen soll...

saalbach ollé...man, da habt ihr ja echt was zu erzählen wenn wieder da...

ich glaube ich setze direkt mal für sonntag nen termin  oder schon samstag???


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. September 2011)

ARME daheim gebliebene!!!!!!!! Super ABEND!!!!!! ENDURO,ARME SAU HAST ECHTWAS VERPASST????


----------



## Papa-Joe (12. September 2011)

Ich werde jetzt ein düsteres Gedicht mit meinen Tränen schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xen54 (12. September 2011)

Wow, das ist ja endlich mal ein Forum mit hoher Aktivität 
Da freu ich mich doch, dass ich mich für dieses MTB-Forum entschieden habe!


----------



## schlabberkette (12. September 2011)

@ enduro
geile optik das intense, gefällt mir 
viel spass damit!!

@ saalbach-terminatoren
habt ihr wirklich zum westgipfel geschoben 
luschen 

ihr seid bekloppt
wenn ihr weiter so durch die gegend rockt 
wird euch am dritten tag die alter-mann-gedächtnis-keule vom bike holen, hahaa
lasst noch ein paar trails für die anderen übrig...

nur noch zwei tage neid
dann beginnt unsere humanitäre hilfe in davos & co


----------



## scott-bussi (13. September 2011)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt ein düsteres Gedicht mit meinen Tränen schreiben...



Ich hoffe nicht wegen dem Gabelservice

So schlimm war´s doch gar nicht - oder?

(Schon ganz schön kompliziert so ne Fox Gabel


----------



## jojo2 (13. September 2011)

papa joe wird dichter
scotti sucht nur einen sattel und keine wohnug mehr
und die ketten fahren morgen in das nächste paradies

hach ist das schön, dem allen beiwohnen zu dürfen
viel spass in davos und so!


----------



## enduro pro (13. September 2011)

du hast recht, TB....dafür hab ich donnerstag vielleicht schon meinen schnellen internetzugang  der schacht ist geschmissen, nur der telekom-mensch muß noch sein werk verrichten....und ich kann mich am neuen familienmitglied erfreuen... 

wie soll es nur heißen   intensi


----------



## enduro pro (13. September 2011)

sonntagstreff

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12222


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. September 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht wegen dem Gabelservice
> 
> So schlimm war´s doch gar nicht - oder?
> 
> (Schon ganz schön kompliziert so ne Fox Gabel



Nein, nicht wegen der Gabel, sondern weil ich nicht in Saalbach bin. Wobei ich das Gedicht schon mit wütenden Kotzbröckchen verschmiert habe, weil ich gerade daran verzweifle die Kettenstrebe am Ghost los zu bekommen. Genau die Stelle von der du erzählt hast, diese (wie heist das?) Gleitbuchse überm Tretlager will zum verrecken nicht rauskommen.


----------



## jojo2 (13. September 2011)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Wobei ich das Gedicht schon mit wütenden Kotzbröckchen verschmiert habe, weil ....



na ja
mitte der 60er hättest du damit vielleicht einen gewissen 
bekanntheitsgrad erreicht, aber eigentlich haben das damals schon zu viele künstler gemacht.

also ich denke, 
du solltest noch mal von vorne anfangen
mit deinem gedicht


----------



## jojo2 (13. September 2011)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Wobei ich das Gedicht schon mit wütenden Kotzbröckchen verschmiert habe, weil ....



papa joe!
schmeiß es nicht weg
ich hab mal eine zeit in einem museum gewohnt
da lagen auch so sachen rum. die waren echt teuer.
und da alles (alles) wiederkehrt...
also: besser doch aufbewahren!

scotti das museum war in altenberge!


----------



## scott-bussi (13. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> du hast recht, TB....dafür hab ich donnerstag vielleicht schon meinen schnellen internetzugang  der schacht ist geschmissen, nur der telekom-mensch muß noch sein werk verrichten....und ich kann mich am neuen familienmitglied erfreuen...
> 
> wie soll es nur heißen   intensi



Der Enduro hat feste in die Hände gespuckt!! Der Schacht ist fertig, 2 Tage vor dem geplanten Fertigstellungstermin!

Ich glaube da hatte es einer seeeehr eilig und wollte auf´s neue bike.

Ist aber wirklich sehr schön geworden! Viel besser als das Yeti. jetzt noch ne ordentliche Totem rein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (13. September 2011)

@ jojo
DU hast mal in Altenberge gewohnt? Im Museum? So alt bist du doch auch nicht! Aber so wertvoll wohl auch nicht - oder??

PS: eine Wohnung suche ich immer noch. Wollte die Suchanzeige nur nicht mehr in der Signatur stehen haben.


----------



## jojo2 (13. September 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> @ jojo
> DU hast mal in Altenberge gewohnt? Im Museum? So alt bist du doch auch nicht! Aber so wertvoll wohl auch nicht - oder??



ich wusste doch:
du willst mich wieder falsch verstehen!
ich war sozusagen ein freund des hauses!
und kein verdammtes ausstellungsstück


käse mit der wohnung


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. September 2011)

wie wäre es mit einer wohnung in saalbach scotti,wir kommen dich dann auch sehr oft besuchen.
der local hat heute leider seinen lokaltermin verpennt,er war gestern zu lange in einem lokal.
das wetter ist der oberhammer,die nächte hier auch dank dem trinkfesten herbergsvater.
für heute haben wir eine einladung von der firma platzangst,auf der spielbergalm treffen  sich die örtlichen biker mit bier,bratwurst und bunnys.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> du hast recht, TB....dafür hab ich donnerstag vielleicht schon meinen schnellen internetzu.
> 
> i


 
das hat der fb geschrieben,der süße geht immer an meinen laptop und schreibt unter meinem namen.


----------



## scott-bussi (13. September 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einer wohnung in saalbach scotti,wir kommen dich dann auch sehr oft besuchen.
> der local hat heute leider seinen lokaltermin verpennt,er war gestern zu lange in einem lokal.
> das wetter ist der oberhammer,die nächte hier auch dank dem trinkfesten herbergsvater.
> für heute haben wir eine einladung von der firma platzangst,auf der spielbergalm treffen  sich die örtlichen biker mit bier,bratwurst und bunnys.



Wohnung in Saalbach, gute Idee! Aber die Anreise in den Teuto ist immer so weit

Einladung von Platzangst! Ich bräuchte da noch ein paar Shirts in XL, ebenso eine Hose und evtl. eine leichte Jacke (alles XL), o.k. ein paar Bunny´s nehme ich auch. Falls die so was heraushauen, ich bin dabei!!

Ihr könntet den Herbergsvater doch mal unter den Tisch trinken und ihm die große FeWo abschwatzen. Als Teutonen Domizil in Saalbach wär das doch ne tolle Sache. Da muß er sich doch geehrt fühlen.


----------



## diddie40 (13. September 2011)

spielbergalm?!! Dann schaut euch mal an, was der Herbergsvater für seine Tochter in den Wald gezimmert hat. Heißt glaube ich Höllentrail. Liegt ca. 100m unterhalb der Alm.
Viel Spaß und trinkt ein paar Weizen für mich mit.
War gerade 4 Stunden im Teuto, Wetter super, Trails super, Bike super und ich war auch...


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. September 2011)

Hat morgen wer Zeit und Lust ne Runde im Teuto zu drehen? Bei all dem Gerede über Saalbach treibts mich auf Bike, wenn es auch nur im Teuto ist.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. September 2011)

wird gemacht diddie,
die jungs wollen noch auf dem höllentrail zeigen was sie können.
das mit den weizen bekommen wir auch hin.


----------



## schlabberkette (13. September 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte da noch ein paar Shirts in XL, ebenso eine Hose und evtl. eine leichte Jacke (alles XL),



XL?
optimist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (13. September 2011)

Ey Xl passt mir auch...


----------



## scott-bussi (14. September 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> XL?
> optimist



Meinst Du das ist doch zu groß? Mit ein paar mehr Muskeln kann ich da bestimmt hereinwachsen

Ach übrigens:

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in Davos schön ist!
Laß dein Rad ausnahmsweise mal heile. Bei Votec gibt´s keine Ersatzteile mehr. Die hast du schon alle.


----------



## scott-bussi (14. September 2011)

Ich hätte auch Lust auf eine kleine Teutorunde heute abend.
So ab 17:15/17:30 könnte ich.


----------



## diddie40 (14. September 2011)

hallo, ihr Ketten, schönen Urlaub auch von mir


----------



## enduro pro (14. September 2011)

sagt mal bescheid wenn es was werden sollte heut abend....könnte sein das ich auch zeit hab...


----------



## diddie40 (14. September 2011)

xen54
ich habe gerade im bikemarkt folgendes bike gesehen ist ein super allrounder und der preis und größe müssten auch passen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/415980/cat/all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. September 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> xen54
> ich habe gerade im bikemarkt folgendes bike gesehen ist ein super allrounder und der preis und größe müssten auch passen:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/415980/cat/all



bisschen Groß oder....wie groß bist du denn ??


----------



## diddie40 (14. September 2011)

1,90m


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. September 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> spielbergalm?!! Dann schaut euch mal an, was der Herbergsvater für seine Tochter in den Wald gezimmert hat. Heißt glaube ich Höllentrail. Liegt ca. 100m unterhalb der Alm...


 
wird heute erledigt,der typ ist echt locker drauf und was er da gebaut hat soll schön flowig sein.der gute mann fährt übrigens selber keinen einzigen meter mit dem bike,kennt aber jeden trail,er hat uns auch den tip gegeben an der bergstation noch 10m hoch zu schieben und dann über den wanderweg zum spielberghaus zu fahren.
soll der absolute knaller sein.

@scotti
die klamotten waren sehr farbenfroh,sah alles ein bißchen nach tchibo aus.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. September 2011)

den ketten noch ein paar geile tage im entwicklungsland.hoffentlich bleibt das wetter  in den alpen noch länger  wie es ist,30° sonne pur.


----------



## xen54 (14. September 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> xen54
> ich habe gerade im bikemarkt folgendes bike gesehen ist ein super allrounder und der preis und größe müssten auch passen:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/415980/cat/all



Danke!
Ich schaus mir mal an und nehm Kontakt auf


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. September 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Lust auf eine kleine Teutorunde heute abend.
> So ab 17:15/17:30 könnte ich.





enduro pro schrieb:


> sagt mal bescheid wenn es was werden sollte heut abend....könnte sein das ich auch zeit hab...



Ja dann:
17:15 kann ich am Parkplatz Dörenthe sein, 17:30 in Brochterbeck, was euch lieber ist.


----------



## schlabberkette (14. September 2011)

euch allen viel spass im teuto, in saalbach oder sonstwo
wir sind dann mal weg


----------



## enduro pro (14. September 2011)

bocketal um 17.30 kann ich schaffen....

da ihr eh mit dem wagen kommt kann es euch ja egal sein wo treff ist


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. September 2011)

Die Lotterjahre mit Auto sind vorbei. Ab jetzt heist es Zug, Bus, Rad fahren!

Dann steht 17:30 in Brochterbeck. 
Scotti: Ich bring dann auch gleich mal die Kettenstrebe mit. Nach stundenlanger grober Gewaltanwendung habe ich sie tatsächlich los bekommen!


----------



## jojo2 (14. September 2011)

in welche richtung fahrt ihr dann?
(ich hab nämlich gleich noch eine fortbildung in bramsche...)
ach ich folge einfach den schreien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. September 2011)

o.k. 17:30 Bocketal


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. September 2011)

saalbacher tagesbote vom 14.09,
habe heute mit dem fb eine super runde gemacht,2 stunden trails ,ohne liften,natur pur.
weit abseits von der piste.
schieben , tragen,schwitzen,,,,,,,,,,,hat sich selten so gelohnt.
den höllentrail haben wir uns auch angeschaut,,,,,,,,,,,wer sowas für seine 7 jährige tochter baut gehört das sorgerecht entzogen,,,,,,,,,,,,hammer.


----------



## Totoxl (14. September 2011)

Auch an die Ketten eine gute Fahrt.


----------



## ricobra50 (14. September 2011)

Hallo
Viel SPASS in Saalbach und schöne Urlaub für die Ketten !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zico (14. September 2011)

Chilligen Urlaubsgruss von Teneriffa - endlich mal Sonne.
Habe heute eine fette Tour gemacht, schön von 2200 Meter über Trails 30 KM bis zum Meer. Zusammen mit zwei Inselaffen - die fahren mit den Bremsen auf der falschen Seite. 
Alle Lebensformen von Lava gefahren, rote lava, braune lava, weisse lava, lava in geröllform, feiner lava, dicke Brocken, lavasand, lavadrops, lavawege, laberlava und ganze Lavafelder. Interessante Sache - ganz anders zu fahren - hart aber geil!
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=215857401982621905054.0004acec359b656a5e854
Hatten fünf Plattfüsse, aber ansonsten keine Verluste.
Bis dahin, Zico


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. September 2011)

hat ein Freund mir gerade geschickt, einiege von Euch kennen die Strecke. Ist bei mir um die Ecke.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYGYdxTFUvQ"]08/15 Selfedit      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (14. September 2011)

na wer war wohl der bike buddy?
das video is aber gut


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. September 2011)

war nicht meine Idee, fand ich aber echt nett.


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2011)

ich finde auch:
eine schöne art, sich zu bedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2011)

evtl. kann ich heute abend wieder in den teuto
(sonntag geht mal wieder nicht - kein auto)

kann mir jemand mal kurz - aber nur per pn - beschreiben,
wo dieses stückchen weg aus riggers video liegt,
schlabberkette hatte es auch drin. 

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher,
ob es die stelle ist, wo ich schon mal kurz mit dem tb war...
ich wollte da dann heute abend mal hin und nicht erst lange suchen müssen
aber nur per pn


----------



## diddie40 (15. September 2011)

Hallo jojo
Wann würdest du denn fahren, ich hätte auch Zeit


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2011)

oh! cool
wäre halb sechs zu spät?


----------



## diddie40 (15. September 2011)

halb sechs wäre super, ja wenn nicht gerade mein Rahmen gebrochen wäre.
Aus der Traum vom Bergamont. Habe im Garten so eine Kuhle, bei der ich mit voller Belastung rein fahre um die Ausnutzung des Federweges des Dämpfers zu testen. Knack hats gemacht, Kettenstrebe direkt hinterm Tretlager komplett durch gebrochen. Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja Zeit lassen bei der Suche nach einem idealen Rahmen für mich, jetzt werde ich das wohl beschleunigen. 
*SUCHE RAHMEN MIT 160 - 180 mm FEDERWEG; CA 60 cm OBERROHR; STEILER SITZWINKEL; FLACHER LENKWINKEL::::*


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2011)

oh backe mit k
verdammt!

zum glück nich bei tempo 40
(nimm 60cm oberrohr)


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. September 2011)

Hey Diddie,

wenn Du möchtest kannst Du mein Coilair heute haben, dann kannst Du mit Jojo doch noch biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (15. September 2011)

gegen 18 Uhr wollte ich bei mir mit einem Freund biken, wer Lust hat kann gerne kommen. Licht hätt ich auch noch zum ausleihen über.


----------



## diddie40 (15. September 2011)

wenn du um 18:00 biken willst, brauchst du doch dein coilair selber, oder nimmst du dann ein anderes bike?
Ansonsten würde ich gerne heute Nachmittag vorbei kommen, um das coilair zu testen.
Ab wann bist du denn zu Hause?


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. September 2011)

hab so viele andere Bikes, da kann ich mal aufs Coilair verzichten. Bin eigentlich die ganze Zeit zu Haus, bis auf weniege Ausnahmen. Was heisst das jetzt??? Am besten rufst Du eben durch: 0177-144 34 04


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. September 2011)

diddie auf einem coil air unterwegs,,,,,,,,,,,,,, da bin ich aber gespannt,,,,,,richtig gespannt.

für alle saalbachfahrer,beim nächsten trip den kohlmais nicht vergessen.
uns wurde mehrfach erzählt das es sich nicht lohnt hoch zu fahren.
stimmt aber nicht.
da oben gibt es den ,für mich,schönsten und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollsten trail überhaupt.
freeride so wie ich mir freeride vorstelle,einiges an  höhenmetern immer wieder selber erkämpfen.
der trail so wie er immer war und nicht für den konsum kastriert.


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. September 2011)

Und Diddie, wie ist das Coilair? Entscheidung für den neuen Rahmen schon gefallen? 

Btw. herzlich willkommen im Club der zerborstenen Rahmen!


----------



## diddie40 (15. September 2011)

ne, noch nichts entschieden.
aber das coilair funktioniert wirklich gut.
bin noch kurz ein froggy 318 gefahren, hat mir auch gut gefallen


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. September 2011)

Einladung!!

Samstag Kirmes bei mir in Holzhausen. Frei Saufen und Fisch gratis. Alles bein mir am Stand. Captain Morgan, Barcardi, Sex on the Beach, Seelachs Backfisch, Calamares usw.
Auch für die gebeulteten Heimkehrer aus Östereich, ich erwarte Euch.

Diddie, erzähl ruhig wie gut Dir das Coilair gefallen hat, da hab ich nichts gegen.

Christian


----------



## diddie40 (16. September 2011)

mache ich,
also das coilair ist der hammer, sobald man in die pedale tritt wirds hinten straff, effektive kraftübnertragung, gute traktion, im trail reagiert das bike sehr gut, federung schön weich, hinterrad klebt gut am boden, kleiner gegenanstieg, im wiegetritt, wieder schön direkt, im downhill, konnte heute nur ganz kleine dropps testen auch super, würde die front ne idee tiefer legen, flacheren und breiteren lenker montieren. optisch ist es für mich nicht so ganz ansprechend, da es ein wenig zu unscheinbar daher kommt. auf jeden fall ein super bike mit einer einmaligen technik, it´s magic


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. September 2011)

Mozart in meinen Ohren.


----------



## jojo2 (16. September 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> mache ich,
> also das coilair ist der hammer, sobald man in die pedale tritt wirds hinten straff, effektive kraftübnertragung, gute traktion, im trail reagiert das bike sehr gut, federung schön weich, hinterrad klebt gut am boden, kleiner gegenanstieg, im wiegetritt, wieder schön direkt, im downhill, konnte heute nur ganz kleine dropps testen auch super, würde die front ne idee tiefer legen, flacheren und breiteren lenker montieren. optisch ist es für mich nicht so ganz ansprechend, da es ein wenig zu unscheinbar daher kommt. auf jeden fall ein super bike mit einer einmaligen technik, it´s magic



ach deswegen hatte mir das rad in braunlage so einen spass gemacht
danke für die info!
jaja: hohe front! 
das wollte ich auch noch sagen. zum glück bin ich ja ein bißchen kleiner.
könntest du bitte mal was über das entourage schreiben?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (16. September 2011)

vergesst alles andere
livigno ist der oberhammer 

grüße aus italien
hier scheint "noch" die sonne
ab sonntag ist schnee angesagt 
mal sehen ob wir ein iglu bauen oder weiter fahren...


----------



## schlabberkette (16. September 2011)

wir haben uns grade entschieden

8 cm neuschnee sind angesagt
zu wenig um ein iglu zu bauen 

morgen früh geht´s zum gardasee


----------



## jojo2 (16. September 2011)

gute idee!
cool
viel spass!


----------



## scott-bussi (16. September 2011)

Unser Neid ist mit euch!!

Weiterhin viel Spaß und heile Bikes!

Wir werden am WE den Teuto rocken


----------



## Totoxl (16. September 2011)

Christian, diesen Samstag, oder nächste Woche?


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. September 2011)

diesen Samstag, also morgen.


----------



## rigger (16. September 2011)

viel spass am gardasee, ich hab heite den ersten nightride absolviert und mal den chestmount ausprobiert.

hat einer von euch bock am 2. oder 3. okt nach willingen zu fahren....


----------



## AddiP (17. September 2011)

Ich hätte wohl bock!


----------



## scott-bussi (17. September 2011)

@all

guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12222


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (17. September 2011)

Mensch jojo, du hast dich tatsächlich für morgen eingetragen? Wie ist das möglich? Findest du den Teuto noch, oder hast Du ein Navi?

Das ist ja ewig her, daß wir dich gesehen haben. Dann mal bis morgen


----------



## jojo2 (17. September 2011)

bis morgen!

naja
wenn ich´s finde...
drück mir die daumen

ja ich hab nun auch ein navi
was müsste ich denn eingeben?
ach ich find das schon. ich fahr einfach ganz ganz früh los und 
pack mir viel viel proviant ein


----------



## AddiP (17. September 2011)

So ein Mist...lust hätte Ich auch mal mit den Teutonen biken zu gehen, aber Ich muss morgen umziehen!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. September 2011)

so back at Home....54 Kilometer und 1358 Höhenmeter....So eine scheiß GPS CC Tour mitgefahren,und habe es auch sehr bereut...aber egal habe es geschaft


----------



## herby-hancoc (17. September 2011)

komm mit in den HARZ VOM 1 BIS 3 ZUM SESON ABSCHLUS 



uote=rigger;8732477]viel spass am gardasee, ich hab heite den ersten nightride absolviert und mal den chestmount ausprobiert.

hat einer von euch bock am 2. oder 3. okt nach willingen zu fahren....[/quote]


----------



## rigger (17. September 2011)

@herby ich möchte lieber nach willingen und wahrscheinlich nur für einen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (17. September 2011)

Hey Rigger, am 03.10 würde ich mitkommen, Lisa auch, wenn sie bis dahin wieder fit ist.


----------



## rigger (17. September 2011)

Wars so schlimm in Wibe mit dem Sturz?


----------



## scott-bussi (18. September 2011)

Wie sind die Wetteraussichten für gleich im Teuto? Kann man fahren?


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. September 2011)

Von Emsdetten her siehts gut aus, wenn ich bis zwanzig vor neun nix anderes höre, mach ich mich auf den Weg.


----------



## enduro pro (18. September 2011)

wetter is gängig...hat zwar die nacht geregnet aber es sieht nu gut aus...


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. September 2011)

Ich bin trotzdem raus, beim losfahren habe ich gemerkt, dass ich ne dicke 8 hinten drin habe und im Ghost Laufrad siehts leider auch nicht besser aus :-/

Viel Spaß alle zusammen!


----------



## scott-bussi (18. September 2011)

Du hast aber echt Pech!


----------



## scott-bussi (18. September 2011)

War eine sehr schöne Runde heute. Leichte Verluste bei Jojo (Bremshebel und seltsames knacken) fürchterliches herumgeknarze beim Ami-Bike, fast Alle haben fast alle Anstiege fahrend gemeistert und Diddi hat mit fahrtechnischen Kabinettstücken die Ehre der Saalbachfahrer hochgehalten!!

Die Saalbach 2.0 Fahrer haben durch Abwesenheit geglänzt, so das jojo und Enduro dem Diddi und mir unbedingt huldigen wollten, wir das aber abgelehnt haben mit dem Hinweis, daß die Ehre jetzt den neuen Saalbach-Fahrern zukommen müßte. 

Neue Trails haben wir auch in den Wald gefräßt, Wanderer aus den Abfahrten gekickt und kleine Hunde überfahren (hat sich jedenfalls so angehört). 

Wir hatten also sehr viel Spaß!!


----------



## enduro pro (18. September 2011)

an welchem ami-bike hat es "herumgeknackt" ???? also ich hab nix gehört...

ja, die verluste werden immer dramatischer...bremshebel, 8ten in laufrädern die einen zum nicht erscheinen zwingen, ganze räder wurden getauscht...wo soll das noch hinführen 

und die saalbacherzähler glänzten auch mit abwesenheit....

alles in allem eine gesunde sonntagstour...


----------



## jojo2 (18. September 2011)

damit ist alles gesagt.

schade nur finde ich, das ich nach so vielen monaten 
wieder erkennen musste, was ich in dieser zeit versäumt habe
egal, nun fahr ich ja wieder rad
und da das jetzt etwas leichter geworden ist, bestimmt 
mit der gleichen freude wie damals

ach wie hab ich das vermisst:
scotti und enduro haben sich immer schlimme wörter zugerufen und 
ich fuhr zwischen den beiden:

ich zwischen den liebenden von pont du neuf oder: 
zwichen dem fischverkäufer und dem schmied
hach hab ich das vermisst. und nun bin ich müde. 
so viel radfahren und so viel glück in nur einer woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. September 2011)

servus,
wir sind zurück aus saalbach.
der absolute hammer.
ich schlage vor darüber nach zu denken die 2012er teutonen tour richtung saalbach zu planen.
es gibt eine menge guter gründe dafür.


----------



## scott-bussi (18. September 2011)

Schlimme Wörter, der Enduro und ich, nie und nimmer!!!!

Das siehst du ganz falsch jojo, der Enduro sagt doch immer er mag es gerne härter! Ich bin ja eher ein Softi, aber ich passe mich halt an. Der will es wirklich so. 

Außerdem gehört das zu so einer Männertour dazu. Wir mögen uns doch alle ganz dolle


----------



## enduro pro (18. September 2011)

saalbach...auch gut...fahre ich direkt mit... 

das mit dem "härter" war auf die federung bezogen...  

tb, wann gibt es denn geschichten und bilder???

wenn das wetter diese woche gut sein sollte werd ich am mittwoch wohl frei haben und dann noch ne schöne, längere runde drehen... wenn wer mit möchte melden....


----------



## jojo2 (18. September 2011)

so wie es aussieht, habe ich zumindest mittwochnachmittag frei
- keine fortbildung und kein notfall
das ist super!

wollte dann ganz gern in den teuto
diddie hättest du ab ... 3 zeit für eine slowmotionaktion?
da ich im moment aber noch nicht viel reißen kann
würde ich mich vor allem auf´s filmen konzentrieren.
also: du müsstest vorher dein rad ordentlich putzen


----------



## diddie40 (18. September 2011)

was meinst du mit: " ab ... 3 zeit "
Do, oder Fr habe ich Zeit


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> saalbach...auch gut...fahre ich direkt mit...
> 
> das mit dem "härter" war auf die federung bezogen...
> 
> ...


 
ich habe am mittwoch zeit,der chrisxrossi vielleicht auch,dann gibt es saalbachgeschichten soviel du hören willst.
der schlabberkette und der scotti haben von saalbach schon vieles gezeigt,darum hier ein paar bilder von einem trail der in keiner karte steht,for locals only,und natürlich für teutonen.
fahrzeit ca. 1 -1,5 stunden,mit der ganzen meute wahrscheinlich einen halben tag.


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. September 2011)

hinter jeden baum ein schmankerl
und weit und breit kein mensch


----------



## scott-bussi (19. September 2011)

Da waren wir Sonntag auch! Die Bilder sind doch aus dem Teuto oder???!


----------



## jojo2 (19. September 2011)

wow
saalbach, scheint echt das paradies zu sein
zumindest für den fb.
ist das wahr? jeder zweite trug da dieses trikot?
wow

also diddie, du hast diese woche zeit wenn ich keine habe...
tb und enduro fahrt ihr schon morgens los zu einer längeren tour?

ich könnte am mittwoch irgendwann nach 15 uhr dazukommen.
könnt ihr mich dann irgendwo auflesen?
ich will auch geschichten hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (19. September 2011)

Geschichten möchte ich auch gerne hören, aber ich muß nachmittags und auch vormittags arbeiten. Ich kann erst ab 17:15/17:30 .


----------



## enduro pro (19. September 2011)

mir wäre die zeit am mittwoch egal, hab den ganzen tag frei...warscheinlich aber eher mittags bis nachmittags, der TB muß bestimmt erst noch schlafen  wegen schicht und so...

mein shim ist da


----------



## jojo2 (19. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mein shim ist da



und isser gesund?
der kleine racker


----------



## schlabberkette (19. September 2011)

livigno bei schönem wetter:





livigno drei tage später:


----------



## jojo2 (19. September 2011)

was fliegt denn da??

oh mann 
klasse


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. September 2011)

schöööne Bilder! Mittwoch hätt ich auch Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. September 2011)

ja, er ist gesund und munter, 45g leicht und 12cm lang 

mensch schlabber, da haste ja schon den ersten snowride dieses jahr machen können....coole sache das...wenn das so weiter geht dauert da bei uns auch nicht mehr lang...

wetterbericht gestern sage doch glatt, das im alpenvorland bis 1200m runter der schnee möglich ist...


----------



## schlabberkette (19. September 2011)

zum glück sind wir geflüchtet, bevor der schnee kam
unsere humanitäre hilfe für davos wurde bis auf weiteres vertagt
da liegt nämlich noch mehr schnee

jetzt sitzen wir im dauerregen am gardasee
obwohl...seit ner halben stunde ist es trocken (von oben)
ab morgen ist aber wieder sonne pur angesagt!!!

tb, sind das bilder von den trails an der kohlmaisbahn?
die kommen uns bekannt vor!!

diddie, schade um dein bergamont!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. September 2011)

stimmt schlabber,kohlmais richtung spielberghütte ,woher kennst du das?
es gibt keine ausschilderung und auf der bikekarte steht das ding auch nicht.
prost


----------



## enduro pro (19. September 2011)

wie schaut es denn aus am mittwoch..treff so gegen 14.00 im bocketal 

um 15.00 dann den jojo einsammeln????


----------



## diddie40 (19. September 2011)

Wie einige von euch schon wissen, habe ich nach meinem Rahmenbruch nun ein gebrauchtes 2010er Lapierre Froggy 318 von crisxrossi gekauft. Da ich meine Durolux Gbel und meine Formula One weiter fahre, habe ich nun ein paar Teile zu verkaufen:
*Rock Shox Domain 302 mit 180mm Federweg, Steuerrohr von 1,5" auf 1 1/8"*,für Vb 150 euro, wiegt mit Steckachse 2,6kg
bekommt noch einen Service von mir
*Formula RX Bremse weiß, *für 150 euro. Bin 2 Touren damit gefahren, ist wirklich ne gute Bremse.
Des weiteren habe ich noch eine Schaltbare Kettenführung, eine Shimano 2-fach Kurbel, diverse Bremsen und Adapter


----------



## Totoxl (19. September 2011)

Ist die Schaltbare Führung für iscg? Dann könnte es meine werden


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. September 2011)

http://www.marathon-ibbenbueren.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=155&Itemid=104

die haben eine gute lobby für ihr hobby


----------



## Totoxl (19. September 2011)

Ist das alles im Naturschutzgebiet? Das wäre schon hart.


----------



## diddie40 (19. September 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ist die Schaltbare Führung für iscg? Dann könnte es meine werden


 
Ja, ist sie


----------



## diddie40 (19. September 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> http://www.marathon-ibbenbueren.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=155&Itemid=104
> 
> die haben eine gute lobby für ihr hobby


 
Brauchen die nicht noch ein paar biker, die vorne und hinten mit fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. September 2011)

bestimmt....nur wenn es ins landschaftsschutzgebiet geht mußt du absteigen und schieben


----------



## jojo2 (19. September 2011)

alle sind gleich
aber manche sind gleicher

wegen mittwoch:
welche richtung fahrt ihr?
ihr könnt mich ja an der angie aufgabeln - ich würde die gerne etwas gängig machen,


----------



## enduro pro (19. September 2011)

bis jetzt ist noch nicht mal klar wie spät...aber aufgabeln ist kein thema...


----------



## mosen__ (19. September 2011)

Moin Moin, habt ihr auch noch Platz für evtl. einen Fahrer mehr?  Ich würde mich gerne anschliessen wenn ich bis dahin mein Bike wieder zusammen habe. Bin allerdings Konditionell sehr sehr weit abgeschlagen da ich verletzt war und nicht trampeln durfte. Wo wäre das denn genau? Und Zeit steht noch nicht fest sehe ich gerade . Gruß MO


----------



## Der Cherusker (19. September 2011)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!!!!
Schicker Hobel und Gott sei Dank kein KONA!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (19. September 2011)

hi mosen...

du kannst gern mitfahren...genaueres wird sich warscheinlich morgen ergeben...

der treffpunkt wird der wanderparkplatz im bocketal sein, kurz vor brochterbeck...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. September 2011)

hey enduro...wann und wo..will auch biken


----------



## enduro pro (19. September 2011)

o.k. wenn jetzt gedrängelt wird sag ich nu 

mittwoch 14.00 parkplatz bocketal

wir sammeln dann den jojo an der angie ein wenn es soweit ist....


----------



## rigger (19. September 2011)

Ja laufen schadet dem boden auch weniger wie Biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (19. September 2011)

Hiho,

habe mich hier vor einiger Zeit schon einmal vorgestellt, leider haben wir (d.h. meine Bruder und ich) es aber nicht geschafft, Teile eurer Truppe persönlich kennenzulernen. Jedoch kann es sein, dass wir uns im Teuto (Null, Hüggel usw.) vielleicht doch schon über den Haufen....äh...Weg gefahren sind. Unser "Jung"-Entertainer Aaron hat sich hier bereits auch vorstellig gemacht.

Achso, worum gehts? Da ich das Glück habe die nächsten Wochen von der Arbeit "freigestellt" zu sein, da ich meinen Job wechseln werde, suche ich noch Gleichgesinnte mit ähnlich viel "werktäglicher Freizeit" für möglich Bikeparkbesuche (Winterberg, Willingen oder Filthy) zum  Saisonabschluss. Leider hat sich mein Bruder bei einem Double-Sprung den Handwurzelknochen gebrochen, sodass ich derzeit fürchterlich alleine unterwegs bin.
Fahrtechnisch habe ich  zur Zeit leider nur nen Lupo, d.h. Platz für max. 2 Bikes und einen Beifahrer zur Verfügung. Also falls ihr plant auch mal werktags "auszureiten", schickt mir gerne ne PM.

Tourentechnisch bin ich derzeit eher beschränkt einsatzfähig, da es mein Trek Session 8 eher weniger bergauf zulässt. Schiebepassagen wären da eher die Regel ;-)

Greets
Chefkocher


----------



## rigger (20. September 2011)

komm am 3. mit nach willingen...


----------



## jojo2 (20. September 2011)

hi diddie
ein beispiel
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...0-The-One-2010-Bremshebel-schwarz--19873.html

ich wusst doch:
bleib auf den wegen - is billiger!

also: was soll deine the one kosten??


----------



## diddie40 (20. September 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hi diddie
> ein beispiel
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...0-The-One-2010-Bremshebel-schwarz--19873.html
> 
> ...


 

Meine formula one bleibt meine, die formula rx wird, bzw. ist für den Gegenwert 3 neuer Hebel verkauft, bleibt aber in unserer Gemeinde

Für 50  würde ich keinen Hebel kaufen. Halt mal Ausschau nach einer  gebrauchten Bremse


----------



## diddie40 (20. September 2011)

jojo, welche Bremse hast du denn genau an deinem bike?
Kann ja auch mal schauen
schaue sowieso nach diversen Kleinteilen für mein bike, könnte sein, dass mir da mal was über den Weg läuft


----------



## jojo2 (20. September 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Halt mal Ausschau nach einer  gebrauchten Bremse



bin schon dabei...


gestern bin ich mit meiner superlightlefthandbreak auch gut durch den wald gekommen
hab´ also keine eile

ach ja : der name (da gibt´s natürlich ein paar unterschiedliche - wär ja sonst auch zu einfach gewesen)
coole nummer das
scheint eine http://www.bikestore.cc/formula-bremshebel-lose-p-113722.html
zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (20. September 2011)

das sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## enduro pro (20. September 2011)

der termin für morgen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=17118


----------



## mosen__ (20. September 2011)

Also für mich klingt der Termin erstma gut. Muß nur zusehen, dass ich morgen ein Auto bekomme Freundin braucht unseres. Und Mein Rad noch feddich machen (kleineres übel) Dann wäre noch ne Adresse cool. Oder ist das dieser Parkplatz da bei den Bahngleisen? Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich gut aus dahinten... 

Gruß MO


----------



## enduro pro (20. September 2011)

jo, das ist der parkplatz an den gleisen...gegenüber des camping rein...

scheint ja ne illustere truppe zu werden morgen...selbst der Fb gibt sich die ehre


----------



## xen54 (20. September 2011)

Ist dieses einsame Gleis egtl. noch in Betrieb?
http://g.co/maps/a3qq4
Bin da letztens des öfteren drüber gefahren, aber keinen Zug gesehen/gehört...


----------



## jojo2 (20. September 2011)

hi
ich hab da schon mal eine dampflok gesehen

und:
du liegst da ganz richtig. da ist der wandererparkplatz
da werden die wanderer geparkt, bis wir wieder weg sind.


enduro
wenn´s euch in den kram passt, gabelt mich an der angie auf,
aber vielleicht ist das auch etwas kompliziert,
ihr wisst ja dann vielleicht gar nicht, was ihr bis mindestens drei uhr 
im wald so machen könnt. 
ich kann euch auch woanders aufgabeln, wenn´s besser passt


----------



## jojo2 (20. September 2011)

und xen
hast du dir ein anderes rad zugelegt?


----------



## xen54 (20. September 2011)

Ne noch nicht, der Verkäufer von dem letzten Inserat hatte sich nicht zurückgemeldet...
Ich wollte demnächst mal direkt in nem Fahrradladen gucken, um vllt mal was auszuprobieren oder mich einfach nur umzugucken.

Spontan würde ich da zu Schröder nach Rheine fahren, habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## Der Cherusker (20. September 2011)

Also meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Wahl für ein Mtb, guck einfach mal bei Homann in Emsdetten vorbei gucken kostet ja nichts, vielleicht haben die gerade auch gebrauchte oder Vorführräder da.


----------



## rigger (20. September 2011)

ja bei schröder habense keine ahnung von mtbs und Laurent in Rheine is auch kein  spezi...

Homann is ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. September 2011)

wenn man selbst ein wenig ahnung hat kann man bei schröder schon nen schnapper machen, man darf sich nur nicht an einen verkäufer wenden und muß selbst schauen....soviel ich weiß gibt es dort giant und bergamont räder....vielleicht ist ja was dabei...

was willste denn ausgeben?????? und was soll es werden???? fully, viel oder wenig federweg, freeride oder tour oder Dh?????


----------



## Der Cherusker (20. September 2011)

Enduro, wann warste den letztemal gucken, also ich war vor 2 Wochen gucken nichts mit Schnäppchen war zwar in OS aber wird in Rheine nicht anders sein und wen man keine Ahnung hat labbert dir der Alte mit Sicherheit irgend eine Mähre an, den labbern kann der!!!!


----------



## rigger (20. September 2011)

So ich verabschiede mich mal für ne Woche in Richtung Portugal, Verwandte besuchen. Im moment sind es da ca. 30°C 

Also Leute Hände auf die Bettdecke und immer artig bleiben während ich weg bin...  

Denkt dran am 3. wollte ich nach Willingen...

Ach ja und macht den armen FB nicht immer so fertig!


----------



## Totoxl (20. September 2011)

Diddie, wegen der Führung müssen wir mal schauen. Christian hat geschrieben das nicht jede so passt.


----------



## mosen__ (20. September 2011)

Toto fährst du morgen auch mit?


----------



## Totoxl (20. September 2011)

Ich habe Bock ohne Ende, aber ich bekomme das morgen nicht hin.


----------



## mosen__ (20. September 2011)

Schade wäre gerne mal mit dir gefahren so als quasi Nachbar . Enduro kannst du mir evtl deine Handynummer per pn schicken? dann kann ich falls ich euch nicht finde nochmal nen funkspruch absetzen. Ich werde sie auch nicht Zu werbezwecken verwenden

Gruß Mo


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. September 2011)

komm gerade aus Willingen und Winterberg zurück, war super.

Bin morgen auch dabei, aber wohl 10 Minuten später!


----------



## diddie40 (20. September 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Diddie, wegen der Führung müssen wir mal schauen. Christian hat geschrieben das nicht jede so passt.


 
Kannst du einfach mal probieren. Wenn´s passt ist gut, wenn nicht gibst du sie mir zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xen54 (21. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wenn man selbst ein wenig ahnung hat kann man bei schröder schon nen schnapper machen, man darf sich nur nicht an einen verkäufer wenden und muß selbst schauen....soviel ich weiß gibt es dort giant und bergamont räder....vielleicht ist ja was dabei...
> 
> was willste denn ausgeben?????? und was soll es werden???? fully, viel oder wenig federweg, freeride oder tour oder Dh?????



Maximal 1000 für ein Fully sollten es sein. Viel Federweg brauche ich meiner Meinung nach nicht... ca. 120-140mm sollten reichen.

Am besten wäre denke ich ein All Mountain, weil ich hin und wieder auch Straße fahre..

Aber danke, ich werde mal bei Homann gucken


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. September 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich mal für ne Woche in Richtung Portugal, Verwandte besuchen. Im moment sind es da ca. 30°C
> 
> Also Leute Hände auf die Bettdecke und immer artig bleiben während ich weg bin...
> 
> ...


 
dann mal viel spaß am mittelmeer rigger,aber wieso hände auf die bettdecke????????
die gehören doch an einen (mindestens 760mm,,,,, mist das englische wort für lenker vergessen) lenker.
fb fertig machen????ich weiß nicht was du meinst.
ciao,,wie der algarvier sagt


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. September 2011)

hier noch eine landkarte für dich


----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2011)

du, fremdsprachen und geographie
das ist als würdest du mit sprengstoff hantieren
mannomann!

rigger
in portugal heißt das buena vista!
viel spass und gruss an die verwandten - holla!


by the way:
ich hab´noch ein paar drachmen
ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange du da bleiben willst,
aber ich könnte dir die mitgeben,
hab gehört die könnten wieder kurzfristig auf die alte währung umsteigen
soll ich dir die zuschicken? dann wärest du besser vorbereitet

cu


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. September 2011)

die Griechen kriegen dann den Escudo!


----------



## mosen__ (21. September 2011)

Moin Moin sagt mal dieser Parkplatz ist das der direkt an dem Hotel teutoburger Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (21. September 2011)

FÃ¼r den, der fÃ¼r unter 1000â¬ ein all mountain sucht:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/WILD-MOJO-2-FULLY-12-kg-ROCK-SHOX-140-mm-KOMPLETT-XT-NP-2000-EURO-/320763094555?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item4aaef8661b


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. September 2011)

hier das versprochene bild von unserer mittwoch nachmittags plauderrunde.
der emsländische rookie hat die fahne für sein land hoch gehalten,respekt.
nee jojo du nicht,ich meine du auch aber du bist ja kein rookie mehr.
da war noch die angie,genau wie ihre namensvetterin ohne feste struktur und zickig. vielleicht bekommt ein begnadeter streckenbauer doch noch ein lächeln in das gesicht der angie.
gefallen ist heute niemand außer die entscheidung das ich meinen kanadischen kampfpanzer weiter fahre,alles andere wäre eine flucht in die falsche richtung.
schöner tag


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das ich meinen kanadischen kampfpanzer weiter fahre





Und ich mußte leider arbeiten und dann hat Ghostrider auch noch unsere Abendrunde abgsagt

Ich glaube ich muß gleich Alkoholika zu mir nehmen und alles vergessen


----------



## mosen__ (21. September 2011)

So Leute war sehr lustig mit euch. Auch wenn ich an einigen Stellen noch nen babysitter brauchte  schönen Abend noch ich trinke mir nu nen kaltes Bier und dann falle ich tot ins bett

Gruß MOsen


----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2011)

ich brauch zu lang zum schreiben - sollte unter sotti stehen
egal! ich grüße mosen!

scotti das heißt anabolika
hilft aber nicht: haste pech gehabt heute
war nämlich ne schöne runde
(ich hab allerdings dem enduro einen weihnachtsbaum vom vorletzten jahr an den kopf gehauen, das war nich schön)

tb
bei der kleinen, etwas verblockten stelle bin ich beim 
dritten und vierten fahren gut durchgekommen
(um den felsblock herum)
allerdings unten dann nicht links am baum vorbei und weiter runter, 
sondern rechts an ihm vorbei ausgerollt. 
rest muss dann beim nächsten mal


diddie 
ich hab hab die jungs gezwungen, auch das untere drittel 
der angie zu fahren, aber auch das hat die nicht gnädig gestimmt
fanden die ganz blöd
(ich hatte nur zeit, ganz unten etwas freizumachen.  
jetzt kann man auch geradeaus zwischen den tannen hindurch, 
einen gegenanstieg ganz hoch und dann nach rechts wieder runter)

jo, so war das für mich
schön war´s
und dem rookie aus dem emsland tun bestimmt jetzt die beine weh
der hat nämlich immer mitgehalten - chistian ist vorausgefahren...
mir tun die beine gar nicht weh
nur ein bißchen

mehr
cu


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. September 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Und ich mußte leider arbeiten und dann hat Ghostrider auch noch unsere Abendrunde abgsagt
> 
> Ich glaube ich muß gleich Alkoholika zu mir nehmen und alles vergessen


 


oh mann,,,,,,scotti,,,,,,,hier ein tip von mir,,,,,,,,caol ila,,,,7 tropfen wasser dazu,,,,,,,,,,,slainte,,,,,,,wenn schon kein single trail dann wenigstens einen single malt
,kein alkohol ist auch keine lösung

@all
kranzspende für mosen bitte auf mein konto


----------



## enduro pro (21. September 2011)

tja, mosen, da biste mal mit den sagenumwobenen, fabelhaften und mutigen "teutonen" geritten....


----------



## mosen__ (22. September 2011)

Wie gesagt es war richtig lustig. Und auch die Chickenways machen Spaß  wenn das nicht immer mal eben 200 km zum fahren wäre ich gerne öfter dabei nur es lohnt kaum nach feierabend noch los zu fahren  also wenn nochma sone Mittwoch oder Samstag Sonntag Session ansteht würde ich mich gerne nochmal anschließen mit den sagenumwobenen, fabelhaften und mutigen "teutonen" zu fahren  


gruß MO


----------



## enduro pro (22. September 2011)

na dann schon mal "vormerken"

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12251

und auch unsere sonntagstermine werden über "termine" klar gemacht....

schau einfach des öfteren rein bei uns und du wirst das passende für dich finden....

z.b. wollen ein paar leute am ersten oktoberwochenende nach willingen oder winterberg oder gar in den harz fahren...das übt ungemein und macht dazu noch nen heiden spaß...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. September 2011)

Fahre Sontag mit meinem neuen Demo nach Winterberg mit Saftey Car und Tobi,jemand intresse????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2011)

häi ich dachte, du wärst am samstag auf party??

aber erstmal:
herzlcihen glückwunsch zu deinem demo
bestimmt ne gute entscheidung

schon ein foto?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. September 2011)




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. September 2011)

glatte* 1*


----------



## mosen__ (22. September 2011)

Sehr nettes moped


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. September 2011)

wir sind heute die gleiche runde gefahren wie gestern,nur in die  andere richtung,also da wo wir gestern nicht waren.

hier eine tour wie sie früher war,relaxt durch den schönen teuto,ganz ohne streß.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12255


----------



## rigger (22. September 2011)

Geiles teil!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. September 2011)

rigger????????????
ich dachte du wärst in portugisien und läßt mit den forint vom jojo die meisjes  tanzen.


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2011)

das is aber doch kein moped
das is doch ein schlitten
und was für einer!


rigger???


----------



## ricobra50 (23. September 2011)

Pascal  Dein Demo 1A  !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosen__ (23. September 2011)

Durchaus ein feines FUßmoped 

Enduro meinst du, dass mein Bike Parktauglich ist? Ich glaube ich muß mich nochmal nach Alternativen umsehen.

gruß MO


----------



## enduro pro (23. September 2011)

wieviel federweg hat das ding denn und wie stabil sind die laufräder????

die reifen die ich gesehen habe sind allerdings nicht bikeparktauglich 

ansonsten am sonntag ne runde zum üben im teuto, da gibt es noch ne menge an stellen die dich "blaß" werden lassen


----------



## mosen__ (23. September 2011)

Federweg vorne 160mm hinten 125mm  Die Reifen sind der allerletze scheiß. Genau wie die Bremsen. Also entweder ich pimp my ride oder ich muß zusehen das ich noch nen zweites Rad bekomme  Vielleicht bringt das Christkind mir ja eins oder so (obwohl ich nicht weiß ob ich so lieb war). 

Gruß MO


----------



## mosen__ (23. September 2011)

Ach und Blaß war ich auch Mittwoch schon an einigen Stellen  z.B. die Platte die TB mal eben gezeigt hat. Crazy


----------



## rigger (23. September 2011)

Mein Onkel hat internet... 

Echt geiles Mopped Pascal!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2011)

@mo
für die kleineren sachen reicht dein bike völlig,ich würde erstmal kilometer damit machen und nicht gleich mit einem großen chopper in den krieg ziehen.
wenn dir dann die spots ausgehen kannst du immer noch mit einem big bike angreifen,fahren lernst du auf deinem aber eher.
wenn du 10x oder so im teuto warst hat auch die platte einen ganz anderen "charme"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosen__ (23. September 2011)

Moin TB, 
da hast du wohl Recht son Chopper wie ihr komm ich gar nicht mit klar  Das was ich eigentlich bei meinem Bike als Hauptproblem sehe ist dieses ewig lange oberrohr und die ziemlich hohe Sitzpose. Man bekommt kaum den A... vom Sattel.

Gruß Mo


----------



## enduro pro (23. September 2011)

das ist schlecht, übt aber auch ungemein...schau mal am sonntag zum treff um 13.00 vorbei und wir zeigen dir "neue horizonte"


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2011)

oh ,,,,,,,mit geometrie kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus,,,ich hatte in erdkunde immer nur ein
nicht teilgenommen.
da gibt es hier aber einige spezis die von kurzen vorbauten ,gekröpften sattelstützen und so weiter ahnung haben.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2011)

@enduro
der treff ist samstag,nicht sonntag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12255


----------



## enduro pro (23. September 2011)

ohhhhh, dann bin ich raus.....arbeiten.....dachte sonntag....


----------



## enduro pro (23. September 2011)

nen kürzeren vorbau wirst du an das bioni wohl nicht ran bekommen, da systemgabel und so, aber ne grade sattelstütze "ohne"versatz bring schon mal min 2-3 zentimeter und dann am beste ne versenkbare automatik...

dann kannst du auf dem trail mal schnell runter machen und den hintern hinter den sattel schwingen....

ansonsten ist beim bionicon nicht viel zu ändern da das alles aufeinander aufbaut und anderer dämpfer und so keinen sinn macht...

wenn du mehr willst bleibt nur der weg zu einem neuen gefährt, "ohne" diesen ganzen "automatikhochundrunterschnickschnack" , also ein normales rad eben.... du merkst schon, bin kein freund von "systemlösungen"


----------



## enduro pro (23. September 2011)

die "schnapsdrossel sonntagstour"

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12260

für all die, die schon wieder können und wollen...wetter soll sich von der schönsten seite zeigen, daher vielleich ein paar kilometer abreißen


----------



## mosen__ (23. September 2011)

Da zerfetzt er auch noch das einzige was ich an meinem Bionicon cool finde  

Sagt mal was haltet ihr eigentlich von sonem Bikepark wie in Groningen? Kennt ihr den? Könnt ja mal bei Youtube eingeben. Da wir ja hier GAR nix in der Nähe haben, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen auch in der Richtung was zu basteln. 

Wenn das da zu euch nicht so weit wäre (vor allem momentan ohne Auto ) dann hätte ich voll bock Sonntag mit zu fahren. Aber nun muß ich wohl erstma heute abend hier das Flachland roKKen.

gruß MO


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. September 2011)

Wow, so sauber wie heute war mein Giant noch nie. Das werd ich hoffentlich morgen wieder ändern. Wenn der Postbote morgen früh genug da ist, bin ich um 13:00 Uhr da.
@ Mose: Meine ersten Runden habe ich mit nem Rad mit 80mm vorne und hinten gemacht, damit war ich auch in Winterberg und Willingen. Mit deinem Rad wirste also gerade am Anfang auch einiges anfangen können und wenn du dann mal ein "dickeres" Bike hast, freust du dich um so mehr


----------



## diddie40 (23. September 2011)

Die Geometrie vom GW ist wirklich komisch. In Größe L 635 mm Oberrohr, da sollte man schon über 1,90m groß sein, würde man die Größe M nehmen, hätte man einen sehr kurzen Radstand. Ich nehme an, dass die Sattelstütze, wie sie auf deinen Fotos zu sehen ist, die Fahrposition ist. Da wird es mit einer verstellbaren schwierig, da die dann wohl ausgefahren weiter raus kommt als du sie jetzt hast, sofern man das an Hand der Fotos beurteilen kann.
Ich würde das Rad verkaufen, hat doch noch bestimmt einen guten Gegenwert, und ein Enduro holen. Da hast du sicherlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2011)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Das werd ich hoffentlich morgen wieder ändern. Wenn der Postbote morgen früh genug da ist, bin ich um 13:00 Uhr da.


 
ah,,,,,ich verstehe,,,,clever,,,sag mir noch schnell was auf dem karton drauf steht,,,,,,,,,falls der postbote mehrere kartons abgibt und ich nicht aus versehen einen cc lutscher auspacke.


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. September 2011)

Da steht Varatfara drauf, weil ja auch einer drin ist. Ist doch logisch....


----------



## scott-bussi (23. September 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12260

Warum denn erst so spät?

Ob ich es morgen schaffe, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich habe ein wenig Probleme mit der Verdauung


----------



## diddie40 (23. September 2011)

14:00 Sonntag bei schönem Wetter, dürfte schwierig werden mit Abseits des Sonntagstrubel


----------



## enduro pro (23. September 2011)

klar, das klappt...richtung tecklenburg und vielleicht auch nen stück weiter sollte gehen...selbst richtung riesenbeck sollte klappen wenn man den hernnmann meidet...wir sind gestern mal über gravenhorst, das war ne nette runde....ich werd sonntag auf jeden fall los....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. September 2011)

Winterberg Sonntag... Is jemand dabei?? Weß schon garnicht mehr wie ihr alle asschaut!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2011)

sei froh,manche werden diese bilder nie los.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2011)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Da steht Varatfara drauf, weil ja auch einer drin ist. Ist doch logisch....


 
oh,,,,,,sehe ich erst jetzt papa joe,
wenn man genau überlegt hast du natürlich recht,mauntenbeika wäre aber auch eine option gewesen.
alles klar,varatfara,,,oder war das jetzt varadfarar?
egal,,,,ich finde dich.


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2011)

Ich bin für die Runde heute leider raus!

Ich fürchte das es für morgen auch nicht besser aussieht. Und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. September 2011)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, das wetter....goldener herbst..was will der biker mehr....

hab mein "kit" wieder  lag im keller


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2011)

der goldene herbst ist da,,aber wo sind sie alle hin???
wurde der zico auf teneriffa entführt oder in haft genommen?
sind die ketten eingeschneit oder sogar ausgewandert?


----------



## enduro pro (24. September 2011)

ja, von den ketten hört man nix mehr...vielleicht ist es dort wo sie sind auch so schön, das sie kaum die worte finden 

wenn ich nicht hier im keller sitzen müßte wäre ich auch gern im wald.... 

aber irgendwoher muß die kohle ja kommen...


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hab mein "kit" wieder  lag im keller



Zum Glück!! Ich war mir auch sicher, es zurückgebracht zu haben. 
Aber manchmal läßt man sich ja doch verunsichern.


----------



## Papa-Joe (24. September 2011)

So, der Postmann war da und hat mich abgeholt, ich werde da sein. Mein Rad habe ich aber lieber zu Hause gelassen, das ist so schön sauber geputzt, das werde ich nie wieder fahren, ist einfach zu schade dafür.


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. September 2011)

Laut Wetter.com soll es am nächsten Wochenende in Braunlage 22-24 grad und Sonne geben also Top voraussichten um 3 Tage zu Biken
Wir wollen am Mitwoch die Zimmer klar machen! wer noch mitwill sollte sich bis dienstag melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (24. September 2011)

Wir würden in dieser Pension in Braunlage unterkommen:






22,50 Euro p.P. Nacht im DZ inkl. Frühstück, es würden zwei Nächte sein, vom 01.09.-03.09. am letzten Tag BP Hahnenklee.


http://www.ferien-in-braunlage.de/detail_hauswiemann.html
http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-1433-87/wetter-braunlage.html


----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2011)

über zico hab ich mich auch schn gewundert,
aber der ist wahrscheinlcih in ein lavatasche gefallen
und erstmal sprachlos - sollen wunderschön sein, die lavataschen auf den kanaraen.

mosen
hab von phillip gehört, du kommst aus meppen
wenn du morgen vormittag doch noch ein auto bekommst,
komm bei mir vorbei. hier ist auch land, und du sparst dir ein paar meter - ist die hälfte näher als der teuto


---------------------------------------
geschrieben von meinem onkel, 
der hat auch internet


----------



## mosen__ (24. September 2011)

Moin moin ich glaube ich säge einfach ein Stück oberrohr raus dann passt es  suuuuper wetter heute sitze gerade fein mit meiner kleinen bei nem schönen eis in der Stadt ... 

Jojo wo ist denn kurz vorm emsland ? Meine Freundin hat sich gedacht fahr mal eben das auto kaputt ... Typisch Frau


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2011)

man was ein tag,man was eine action.
heute gab es eine flugschau im teuto,bei der thermik bot sich das aber auch an.
zum glück hatte der pilot aber den neuen pear protect sonst wäre das nicht so lustig abgegangen .


----------



## schlabberkette (24. September 2011)

kettenpost

wir hätten uns ja gerne eher gemeldet,
aber erst stand dieses ding im weg




dann lag schnee auf dem passo den wir überqueren mussten




danach haben wir uns ganz dolle bergab beeilt




nur um die latest news aus teutonien zu lesen




hier am gardasee ist es quälerei
jeden tag 25°C
1000 hm bergauf selbst erstrampeln
1000 hm bergab (supergeile downhills )
jeden abend bier, wein und pasta oder so....

@pascal
viel spaß in winterberg....geiles bike

wo ist zico????

tb, diddie, jojo....denkt an semmering!!!! steht schon der termin??


grüße von den ketten


----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2011)

scchön!
sehr schön!


schöne geschichte auch
direkt aussem wahren leben - cool

grüße zurück!


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. September 2011)

so schön es auch am Gardasee ist, das ist nichts gegen die scharfen Bräute auf FB´s Party. Notgedrungen musste ich den Swingerclub verlassen. War schon schön!


----------



## diddie40 (25. September 2011)

http://www.zauberberg.at/de/bikepark/home/get/page/5.24h-dh-ergebnis/

Termin 2012 hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

Sorge dich nicht um die Früchte deiner Handlungen, gib einfach der Handlung selber Beachtung. Die Früchte werden von alleine kommen.


----------



## diddie40 (25. September 2011)

Urlaub 2012:
Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass das 24h event am ersten Augustwochenende ist, so war es dieses Jahr, werde ich meinen Urlaub damit verbinden. Man könnte ein paar Tage Saalbach machen und dann rüber fahren nach Semmering (ca.300 km)
Werde also meinen Urlaub nicht bis zum 1.10. festlegen.


----------



## scott-bussi (25. September 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> kettenpost
> 
> wir hätten uns ja gerne eher gemeldet,
> aber erst stand dieses ding im weg
> ...




Ihr habt ja wirklich Pech bei eurem Urlaub! 

Komische Dinge auf den Trails, Schneegestöber, müßt riskante Trails bergab fahren ...

Kommt doch einfach in den Teuto! Hier haben wir heute geschmeidige 22/23°, maximal ca. 60 hm bergauf am Stück und ebensoviele hm 
bergab

Hier gibt es auch aufregende neue Trails wie z.B. die Angie. Danach eine kleine Rast auf der Alm und weiter geht´s, also fast wie bei euch im Urlaub.
Das gute ist hier sprechen alle (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) gut verständliches Deutsch.


Trotzdem noch viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. September 2011)

am gardasee den monte baldo nicht vergessen ,hammer trails und eine seilbahn warten da auf euch.
kann mir freundlicher weise  jemand erklären in welchem zusammenhang  der gold  angemalte ziegenbock  in meinem garten zu der fb party steht und wie der heißt?


----------



## scott-bussi (25. September 2011)

Was ist denn mit der Tour heute?? 
Fällt die aus? Ich habe mich extra aus den Federn gequält! Und wollte eine kleine Runde mitfahren.


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. September 2011)

Moin moin!
Sag mal Enduro, deine Schnapsdrossel Sonntagstour startet um 14:00 Uhr in Bocketal, oder? Werd dann auch da sein, kann vielleicht fünf Minuten später werden, nach gestern Abend reise ich lieber komfortabel mit dem Zug an. 

Edit: Oh Scotti, noch einer dems aufgefallen ist^^


----------



## M.N. (25. September 2011)

Danke für die gute Party...

Anhang anzeigen 217519


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. September 2011)

So, ich mache mich einfach mal auf den Weg nach Brochterbeck in der guten Hoffnung, dass ich nicht alleine dort stehen werde. Bis gleich!


----------



## diddie40 (25. September 2011)

Komme gerade zurück von meiner Sonntagsmorgerntour. Ist schon reichlich was los im Teuto, Holländer, Hunde, Omis, Opis, Crosscountryfahrer: kann man da runter fahren? (TannenDH), einfach durchfahren, sag ich noch, weg war ich, und auf dem Rückweg durfte ich noch ein Stück im Windschatten von 2 Rennradfahrerinnen fahren, die wohl für den Münsterlandgiro trainierten.

Viel Spaß beim Ausschwitzen der Weizen...


----------



## jojo2 (25. September 2011)

... und der nächste nightride erst ende oktober?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/29521993"]Riding the Castle on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. September 2011)

So erster ausritt mit dem Demo gelungen.geiler Tag in Winterberg......höllenmaschine;-))


----------



## enduro pro (26. September 2011)

moin scotty....

das mit der sonntagsrunde: es hat sich ja keiner angemeldet, daraufhin hab ich den termin raus genommen und meinen tag anders geplant...bett, garten und erst dann das bike... bin um 16.30 noch los bis huckberg und zurück, da war nix mehr los im wald, himmlische ruhe...nur 2 reiterinnen haben mich dumm angemacht....egal...

am mittwoch wollt ich noch ne "sunset" runde drehen, so um 17.30 los und bis es dunklel wird...wenn du mit möchtest melden und wer noch möchte ebenfalls....

jojo, das mit "riding the castle" bekommen wir auch hin...in tecklenburg auf der burg gibt es jede menge frei zugängliche treppen und wege über die burg die das auch hergeben...danach hexenpfad runter und du hast auch so ein video...nightride war extra so spät gewünscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. September 2011)

für melvin, was zum träumen...


----------



## mosen__ (26. September 2011)

Moin Moin, hab hier mal n tagesangebot gefunden könnte für den einen oder anderen von euch interessant sein.

http://www.ibood.com/de/de/index/

Gruß MO

 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5jJs1GG2Zg"]i-gotU GT-800 pro - 40km bike marathon      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Und n Video dazu


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...nightride war extra so spät gewünscht...



weiß ich doch, weiß ich doch.
aber wann war ich zuletzt auf nightridetour im teuto??
das video hat bei mir die große lust geweckt auf schönes 
geläuf mitten in der nacht

treppen brauch ich dazu aber nicht. 
treppen sind was für...
fußgänger und so leute


----------



## enduro pro (26. September 2011)

sind gut zu fahrende treppen, nicht ganz so krass wie im video...ende oktober kommt der herbstcharakter auch besser zur geltung


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2011)

ich hab post bekommen
(wundert euch nicht über den namen. manche wissen es einfach nicht besser):

Hallo Jörg!
Voraussichtlich wird es unser 24h DH race im Jahr 2012 wieder geben. 
Informationen kannst du ab Anfang des neuen Jahres bei uns auf der Homepage beziehen, wo auch das Anmeldeschema beschrieben sein wird.
Wie die Jahre zuvor werden wir die Anmeldung ab einem gewissen Zeitpunk frei schalten (z.B.: 1. Mai 2012 um 18:00). 
Die Anmeldereihenfolge ergibt dann die Startposition.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen vom Zau[:ber:]g
Gerlinde Pöttler
Kundenservice / Marketing

Semmering - Hirschenkogel 
Bergbahnen Gesellschaft m.b.H.
Zauberberg 1
2680 Semmering
Tel.: +43 (0) 2664/8038-16
Fax: +43 (0) 2664/8038-34
Mobil: +43 (0) 676/84622324

www.zauberberg.at
www.bikeparksemmering.at 
www.zauberbar.at


----------



## Zico (26. September 2011)

[email protected]!

Teneriffa war super - bin sogar recht braun... für germanische Verhältnisse. 

Hatte auf der Insel noch eine zweite Tour gemacht, diesmal ging es erst hart Bergauf bis auf 2000 Meter, dann über Lavastein-Trails aller Gattungen  runter bis zum Mare. Teilweise sehr verblockt, steil oder loose - wirklich hartgeile Sache mit viel Abwechslung und fantastischer Aussicht! 
Hier der Track: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=215857401982621905054.0004add46376e2f0599b4 
Hier einige Impressionen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43437

Habe mich bei hoher Geschwindigkeit auf einem steinigen Trail abgelegt, zum Glück hatte ich Ellbogen-Unterarmprotektor und Helm - somit nur kleinere Schürfwunden mit Hämatomen an Schulter und Schleudertrauma am Hals. Die Protektoren und der Helm sahen beängstigend verkratzt aus... da hab ich wohl noch Glück gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. September 2011)

wenn der termin für das 24h rennen erst am anfang des nächsten jahres fest steht wird es für mich nicht einfach.
mein herr und gebieter möchte schon ab mitte oktober wissen wann ich ihm im nächsten jahr zu diensten bin.
kein leichter job ,so als leibeigener.
sobald der termin steht werde ich aber  versuchen an sein unendlich warmes herz zu appelieren.


----------



## M.N. (26. September 2011)

Die Jungs von Stund sind wieder zurück (mit der Season 3): 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/STUND-season-3-Episode-1-Nelson-BC-.html

2 nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder 15 min richtig gute Unterhaltung!


----------



## rigger (27. September 2011)

Schönen Gruß aus Portugal!! wetter ist genial, 30°C, Sonne alles wunderbar!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. September 2011)

bin um 16:15 im Bocketal!


----------



## enduro pro (27. September 2011)

schade, heut kann ich nicht.....


----------



## jojo2 (27. September 2011)

rigger 
portugal scheint ein seltsames land zu sein,
manche häuser stehen da irgendwie verkehrt 
rum.
aber am meer gibt´s ja wohl schön steile steilstücke, 
da sollte man den melvin mal hinschicken

viel spass noch!
gruss an den onkel


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. September 2011)

jau rigger,,,,,,, noch viel spaß ,wie schaut es den biketechnisch auf der insel aus?
geht da was?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. September 2011)




----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2011)

Sieht ja doch deutlich flotter aus als mit dem Scratch!

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. September 2011)

Aber ein wenig holprig siehts auf dem Film noch aus 
Aber recht flott unterwegs der Mann!

Heute jemand so gegen 14:00 - 15:00 Uhr im Teuto dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (28. September 2011)

Ein paar Fahrer vom Liberty Seguros DH Team kommen von Madeira, da wird es bestimmt was geben. Die hatten wir doch auch in Les Gets getroffen!


----------



## enduro pro (28. September 2011)

"Liberty Seguros" war doch der dopingverein bei den rennradfahrern, oder????

schon ein paar jahre zurück....

will noch wer mit auf die abendrunde heute???? um 17.30 geht es bei mir los..lampe nicht vergessen, um 19.30 is dunkel


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Ein paar Fahrer vom Liberty Seguros DH Team kommen von Madeira, da wird es bestimmt was geben. Die hatten wir doch auch in Les Gets getroffen!



triffst du die hier?


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. September 2011)

Nein Jojo, die wissen doch garnicht das der Teuto existiert. Wenn die es wüssten, würden die bestimmt mal herkommen. 

Übrigens kommt mein Entourage DL morgen, Du wolltest doch glaub ich mal drauf fahren.


----------



## M.N. (28. September 2011)

Ich glaube du irrst, Liberty Seguros hat mit DH Sport doch nichts am Hut?!  d.h. sind die Jungs im WC mit dem Team unterwegs? Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren!


----------



## enduro pro (28. September 2011)

für quereinstiger ist noch um 18.00 treff an den klippen....


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2011)

enduro enduro
ich will auch dabei sein - egal wo
brauche aber wohl auch deine hilfe
ich würde gern das beef cake mitbringen 
und du guckst dir mal die hinterradbremse an (avid) - bitte. ja?
egal wo egal wann


----------



## enduro pro (28. September 2011)

dann komm am besten zu 17.00 zu mir, dann könne wir zur not noch eben entlüften....


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Nein Jojo, die wissen doch garnicht das der Teuto existiert. Wenn die es wüssten, würden die bestimmt mal herkommen.
> 
> Übrigens kommt mein Entourage DL morgen, Du wolltest doch glaub ich mal drauf fahren.



na klar würden die sofort die absolut wahnsinnigen bergrunters im teuto testen wollen (! - für runterfahren bräuchte man natürlich schon etwas mehr erfahrung).

das mit entourage würde ich mir ungerne entgehen lassen wollen
da muss ich ja mal bei dir vorbeischauen
aber noch nicht an diesem wochenende,
denn 
samstag oder montag sind nele und ich in kallenhardt und winterberg/willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2011)

oh enduro, du hast auch geantwortet
17 uhr! bin ich bei dir!


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2011)

jetzt aber schnell weg
cu


----------



## rigger (28. September 2011)

Seit wann ist portugal eine Insel?? Biken kann man hier an der Algarve bestimmt gut aber mir wäre es selbst jetzt noch zu heiß dafür, entweder morgends bis 10 uhr, da hat es jetzt noch gemütliche 24 °C bis mittags dann die sonne mit 30°C brennt und es abendsauch nicht viel erträglicher wird. Und das Bike als Gepäck wär mir bei Ryanair auch zu teuer...

Ne war ein reiner Strandurlaub mit 2 Tagen Lissabon und umgebung und besuch von Verwandten.

Um halb acht geht der Flieger von faro, wir sehen uns ja sa zum Nightride!

Ach ja am 3. okt. gehts nach willingen, mit nem Radträger für die Kupplung könnte ich 6 Leute mitnehmen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. September 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Ich glaube du irrst, Liberty Seguros hat mit DH Sport doch nichts am Hut?!  d.h. sind die Jungs im WC mit dem Team unterwegs? Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren!




Hey Melvin,

das Teammobil von Liberty Seguros war mit uns in Les Gets. Mit dem Manager vom Amateur DH Team bin ich einen halben Tag gefahren. Er verkaut im normalen Leben VW´s auf Madeira, also ein Kolege von Dir


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. September 2011)

achja, für die Ungläubigen:

http://dirtdownhill.com/stats.aspx?page=teamSearch


----------



## M.N. (28. September 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Hey Melvin,
> 
> das Teammobil von Liberty Seguros war mit uns in Les Gets. Mit dem Manager vom Amateur DH Team bin ich einen halben Tag gefahren. Er verkaut im normalen Leben VW´s auf Madeira, also ein Kolege von Dir



Wieder was dazu gelernt! Recht hast du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Seit wann ist portugal eine Insel?? .


 
keine ahnung !
wahrscheinlich schon länger wie spanien,weiß ich aber nicht genau.


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. September 2011)

morgen 16 Uhr sind Toto und ich im Bocketal.


----------



## Totoxl (28. September 2011)

Richtig, mal wieder schön eine Runde drehen 

Diddie bist du evtl. auch da? wegen der Führung


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. September 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12290

Leute wer bock hat ...noch mal Rocken vorm winter


----------



## enduro pro (28. September 2011)

joooo, das war der erste nightridetest...die lampen wurden getestet, der wald war soooooo herrlich....sunst vom feinsten 

alle waren sehr begeistert, der scotty, der jojo, der zico und ich.....

gern wieder


----------



## avid49 (28. September 2011)

Tach auch !!

Der Christian hat heute Geburtstag und wird 41 Jahre jung!

Christian,alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

                                            Gruß Werner


----------



## avid49 (28. September 2011)

avid49 schrieb:


> Tach auch !!
> 
> Der Christian hat heute Geburtstag und wird 41 Jahre jung!
> 
> ...



Wolln wir doch nicht an die große Glocke hängen,oder?


----------



## M.N. (28. September 2011)

Da habe ich noch mit ihm Tel. HEUTE!!! ....und der sagt kein Wort! Alles gute zu deinem Geb.!

Von Jana und mir!


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. September 2011)

Danke danke Jungs, aber ich bin doch so bescheiden.


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch!
viel spass dann heute abend


rigger
nur weil du im kofferraum eines strich achter (oder war es ein ford granada?)
eingeschleust worden bist, hast du nicht merken können, dass du mit einer fähre übergesetzt hast. aber wie der tb schon schrieb: wie spanien
aber für bildungslücken hast du ja uns
deine radfahrfreunde

ich fuhr heute ins bocketal um die bremse vom beef cake begutachten zu lassen
und nun bremst die besser als zu anfang
danke enduro!

und dann bin ich auch noch in diesen nightride reingerutscht
und nun kann ich für heute die herztabletten, die blutdrucktabletten, meine antidepressiva, mein ritalin und vielleicht sogar meine haarausfalltabletten
weglassen. denn der nightride war richtig geil. ich bin jetzt noch voll stoked.
zufällig hatte ich heute meine featherweighthighperformancepocandpinkepinke
supernovalampe dabei - da konnte es richtig abgehen.
danke euch dreien
(zico- das andere rad gehörte nicht mir, ich hab das nur ab und zu zum angeben dabei)

hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2011)

glückwunsch auch von mir christian,evtl. komme ich morgen um 16;00 zum torte essen ins bocketal,,,torte bringe ich dann mit.
alles gute und immer einen millimeter mehr federweg wie du brauchst.


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. September 2011)

zur Torte geb ich dann ein Weizen aus bei dem Lokal im Bocketal, natürlich nach der Tour.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2011)

wenn überhaupt habe ich nur zeit   zum torte essen,dann kaufe ich mir ein schlagzeug und komme zum biertrinken wieder.
ok?


----------



## scott-bussi (29. September 2011)

Gestern haben wir den 1. Nightride der Saison gemacht. 2 Teletubbies mit Flutlicht, ein schwach beleuchteter und ein Unterbelichteter.

War richtig klasse und ein toller Vorgeschmack auf den Nightride am 31.10.11
(nicht vergessen!) @ jojo denk dran, es könnte dunkel werden!!


----------



## rigger (29. September 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Christian!!!


----------



## diddie40 (29. September 2011)

chrisxrossi, herzlichen glückwunsch auch von mir,
werde heute biken, aber 16:00 ist mir zu spät, da ich nur bis 17:00 zeit habe


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. September 2011)

ich seh schon, Ihr seit jetzt schon durstig. Dann trinken wir gleich beim Start um 16 Uhr


----------



## enduro pro (29. September 2011)

auch von mir nachträglich...

jojo, die bremse läuft besser als neu??? dann wer ich den rest mal wunderbremse verkaufen


----------



## schlabberkette (29. September 2011)

@chrisxrossi
auch von den ketten alles gute zum geburtstag

grüße vom gardasee an alle!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (29. September 2011)

@chrisxrossi
von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag! Kann aber heute leider nicht zum Weizen trinken und Torte essen kommen


----------



## mosen__ (29. September 2011)

Moin Moin auch von mir alles gute nachträglich. So Nu weiter arbeiten


Gruß MO


----------



## Zico (29. September 2011)

Sind Gestern eine schöne schnelle afterwork Tour durch den Teuto geritten - Pausen scheinen wohl während meines Urlaubes aus der Mode gekommen zu sein.... 

Nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit mussten wir selber strahlen - erster nightride dieser Herbst-Winter-Saison - sehr geile Sache!

Endlich mal wieder Wurzeln und Erde anstatt Lava und Kakteen! 

Vielen Dank an alle für die gesellige Runde!!!


----------



## enduro pro (29. September 2011)

zico...

urlaub machen wird mit touren ohne pausen bestraft  wofür auch pausen, wir sind doch nur ne kleine tour gefahren


----------



## xen54 (29. September 2011)

Nimmt jemand von euch eure Touren mit nem GPS-Tracker á la runtastic oder Endomondo auf?

Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr so fahrt


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2011)

hi
kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass hier jemand sowas benutzt
wenn, dann heimlich und das würde er hier bestimmt nicht sagen. 
aber vielleicht doch:
frag mal den tb, der ist immer ganz heiß auf kilometer, höhenmeter, 
pulsmeter, hydrometer und so was 

ich kann dir nur tonaufnahmen aus den letzten jahren anbieten.

ach ja: auch bildaufnahmen - 
hehe, da gibt es ein paar lustige, müssten noch mal aufbereitet werden,
aber ich glaube, das würden einige nur ungerne noch mal wieder sehen wollen...
also wie gesagt: tonaufnahmen hätte ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. September 2011)

GPS und aufzeichnungen der wegstrecke????? völlig unwichtig bei uns... da steht der spaß und die geselligkeit im vordergrund, sportliche höchstleistungen überlassen wir gern anderen gattungen des MTB-sport's, lycra und so 

hauptsache es macht allen spaß und das bier für nachher wird verdient


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...andere gattungen des MTB-sport's, lycra und so
> 
> hauptsache es macht allen spaß




genau hauptsache spass
manche kennen dieses video
manche sogar spass
hier is beides  - finde ich:
(irgendwie jedenfalls)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27206034"]Spring Series - Round 5 - LycraFest on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. September 2011)

Alles gute auch von mir Christian.
Hat denn jetzt jemand bock auf willingen Samstag??


----------



## enduro pro (29. September 2011)

jo, das vid is cool....sieht ein bißchen "oldschool" aus 

pascal, bock schon...muß allerdings bis um 17.00 arbeiten und dann lohnt sich das nicht mehr


----------



## enduro pro (29. September 2011)

jo, das vid is cool....sieht ein bißchen "oldschool" aus 

pascal, muß leider bis um 17.00 arbeiten und dann lohnt sich das nicht mehr


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2011)

enduro
du stotterst
war mir vorher noch gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## enduro pro (29. September 2011)

tja, mein rechner auf der arbeit ist leider nicht mehr der jüngste, da verschluckt er gern mal nen sektion und spuckt sie später wieder aus, nachdem der rechner neu gestartet wurde


----------



## rigger (29. September 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Alles gute auch von mir Christian.
> Hat denn jetzt jemand bock auf willingen Samstag??



Komm doch montag mit nach willingen....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. September 2011)

holste mich ab??? Rigger dann bin ich dabei!!!  fahre aber trotzdem auch am Samstag


----------



## rigger (29. September 2011)

ja ich hol dich ab, muss eh mach MS Papa-jo und Freundin abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. September 2011)

wioe, hat der papa sein geschweißtes ghost wieder zusammen?????


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. September 2011)

Japp, gestern in langer Arbeit wieder zusammen geschraubt. Deshalb war ich auch anders als geplant nicht im Teuto unterwegs. Im Moment ist zwar nur ein Kettenblatt drauf, aber nächste Woche sollte der Trigger für den Umwerfer kommen, dann wirds endlich Tourentauglich gemacht.


----------



## Totoxl (29. September 2011)

So heute eine schöne Runde im Teuto gedreht, bei dem Wetter ein Hochgenuss.
Christian hat sich auch nicht lumpen lassen und zu seinem Geburtstag richtig einen raus gehauen. Es gab lauwarme River Orange aus der Dose, was mir als Theo´s zieh Sohn eine Träne der Freude ins Auge treibt. Alles in allem ein schöne Tour.

Dazu wurde wieder an der Material Front gekämpft, Christian unterstützt auch du jungen Sportler unter uns. So kann Fiete sich als 1 1/2 Jähriger Bursche schon richtig auf Weihnachten freuen.






Ich weiß man soll die Kinder nicht so verwöhnen, aber ich kann nicht anders


----------



## scott-bussi (29. September 2011)

Da steht ja gar nicht Kona drauf!!??

An alle dies interessiert, es ist vollbracht, der Scotti hat ne Wohnung. 
Wer Zeit und Lust hat, Umzug zum 01.12. oder 01.01.


----------



## diddie40 (29. September 2011)

wenn ich zeit habe, helfe ich gerne


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. September 2011)

@toto
wir brauchen mehr eckdaten,
federweg,gewicht usw.

@scotti
ich bin am 01.12 dabei,wohin geht die reise?


----------



## rigger (29. September 2011)

Beim Umzug helfe ich gerne wenn ich zeit hab!


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. September 2011)

für klein Toto


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. September 2011)

Toto XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> An alle dies interessiert, es ist vollbracht, der Scotti hat ne Wohnung.
> Wer Zeit und Lust hat, Umzug zum 01.12. oder 01.01.



herzlichen glückwunsch!!
an einem wochenende bin ich auch dabei



toto
das rad vom fiete ist klasse
aber das kaufst du ihm nicht etwa nur,
weil du damit...

ne? ne?


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. September 2011)

Schön das es endlich geklappt hat Scotti!
An nem Wochenende kann ich bestimmt auch helfen.


----------



## scott-bussi (30. September 2011)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Hilfsangebote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habe mich riesig darüber gefreut. Den genauen Termin kann ich noch nicht sagen. Offiziell zum 01.01., wahrscheinlich kann ich aber schon zum 01.12. einziehen.
Die Reise geht nach Greven. Der Teuto wirkt magnetisch(wieder etwas näher dran!)
Da ich ja schon älter bin, liegt die Wohnung in der Nähe des Friedhofs. Da ist der Weg dann nicht so weit.
Daten: 2 Zimmer, 50 m², 24 m² Dachterasse (für lustige Grillabende), großer Kellerraum als Werkstatt, Fahrradkeller, EBK ist schon drin und sogar eine Klimaanlage ist vorhanden!!  Niedrigeenergiehaus von 2000, gehobene Ausstattung.

Freue mich schon drauf. Da das alles geregelt ist, bin ich auch in Saalbach 2012 mit dabei!!!


----------



## rigger (30. September 2011)

TOP!!


----------



## diddie40 (30. September 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Richtig, mal wieder schön eine Runde drehen
> 
> Diddie bist du evtl. auch da? wegen der Führung


 

Toto, das hatte ich schon gelesen, ich dachte allerdings du meinst die Führung durch den Teuto


----------



## M.N. (30. September 2011)

Morgen in der früh geht es los, erst nach Schulenberg, fahren mit einem Weltmeister! (aka. Mangelsdorf), den Kontakt haben die Paderborner klar gemacht, kommen auch mit dem ganzen Team. Dann weiter nach Braunlage u. am Mo. feiern wir den Tag der DE Einheit beim hacken in Hahnenklee.... Die Pension ist leider jetzt voll +1, aber es werden doch einige am Parkplatz BP Braunlage ihre Zelte bzw. Transporter aufschlagen um da zu nächtigen! Wer also noch mit Wohnwagen oder W. Mobil anreisen will?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (30. September 2011)

Sonst allen ein gutes Wochenende + Feiertag bei bestem Herbstwetter... egal wo es euch hintreibt. Viel Spaß, Prost u. kommt im ganzen wieder! (das ich das mal sage)?!


----------



## ricobra50 (30. September 2011)

@scotti
ich bin am 01.12 dabei, glückwunsch!!!!!
WE bin ich in Holland


----------



## enduro pro (30. September 2011)

jo scotty, helfe gern, wie immer bei dir 

ist eigendlich wer hier am wochenende und hat lust auf teuto am sonntag??????


----------



## diddie40 (30. September 2011)

bin leider bei dem herrlichen Wetter nicht am Start. Bin bis Montag beruflich unterwegs


----------



## enduro pro (30. September 2011)

der termin für sonntag....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12300


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2011)

nennt man sowas ein benutzerbild??
das von chrisxrossi
wow

warst du auf fete oder wartest du noch drauf?


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. September 2011)

mein Sohn hat das Benutzebild auf meiner Empfehlung als Userbild beim Schulinternen ISurf benutzt. Prompt rief der Direktor bei uns an und hat ihn gesperrt. Jetzt zahlt er es mir gerade heim, bestimmt ruft bald der Thomas bei mir an.


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2011)

ach so
komischer direktor

bei mir ist es so:
ich fahre sonntagmorgen ins sauerland
geplant ist vormittags kallenhardt zu besuchen
und dann nachmittags in willingen oder winterberg fahren,
wenn das mit der zeit gut hinkommt.

tu ich nur ungerne, denn
sonntag wird es wohl überall ziemlich voll sein.
lieber würde ich sonntag im teuto mitfahren,
geht nu aber nicht mehr

daher:
kann ich noch ein oder zwei am sonntag mit ins sauerland nehmen


----------



## Zico (1. Oktober 2011)

Nun schön bubu machen -
und morgen in der Früh beamt uns unser Scotty nach Willingen! 

Wünsche allen ein schönes langes sonniges Wochenende!


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Oktober 2011)

na dann viel Spaß in Willingen!

Wir fahren auch gleich los nach Braunlage, Herby dürfte ja schon unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. Oktober 2011)

Zico wie isses mit Mo, hab noch nen Platz frei!


----------



## Zico (1. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank für das Angebot - aber ich denke einmal Willingen am we reicht mir!


----------



## jojo2 (1. Oktober 2011)

enduro und tb
ihr daheimgebliebenen und -bleibenden(?)
urlaub ist blöd,
wenn ihn andere machen

ich denk das auch und fühl mit euch mit
ich hab mir daher noch ein urlaubsvideo angeguckt
(allerdings eins von mir)
und zeig euch das dann auch mal - zum trost

ist aber ganz privat - aber weil ihr es seid
hier die nummer 17 oder 16 oder so

(ihr habt´s gesehen, dann kann ich es ja wieder rausnehmen)


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Oktober 2011)

danke jojo,
dein video kam grade noch rechtzeitig,ich lege das abschleppseil wieder in den kofferraum.
sehr schöner urlaubsvideo,im nationalpark hattest du doch mit sicherheit den mountainbikerblick drauf.
da mal runter,,,müßte fahrbar sein ,,,,, auch wenn es anschließend für 25 jahre nach st. quentin geht.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (1. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
gibt bei euch dieses WE noch einen Termin im Teuto? Würd mich gerne nochmal einer Tour anschließen.

Apropo fahrbar: Im Piesberg gibt es auch die ein oder andere Trial-lige Stelle mit Steinen usw. Allerdings muss es dort schon ein paar Tage lang trocken sein, sonst sind die Steine dort schon sehr rutschig. Aber dieses Wochenende ist dort Motorrad-Trial (1./2. Oktober 9-15 Uhr).

So siehts da ganz grob aus:


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12300

hier werden sie geholfen,wird aber nicht viel los sein,sind fast alle im sauerland und im harz.


----------



## jojo2 (1. Oktober 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Aber dieses Wochenende ist dort Motorrad-Trial (1./2. Oktober 9-15 Uhr).



danke für den hinweis
abr schade, dass ich da morgen nicht hinkann
ist da öfters so was? training und so?

tb
lass das mit dem seil,
irgendwann, 
irgendwann musst auch du nicht mehr nur berichte von bikeparkbesuchen lesen und videos anderer gucken!



vielleicht
cu


----------



## Thomas_v2 (1. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> danke für den hinweis
> abr schade, dass ich da morgen nicht hinkann
> ist da öfters so was? training und so?



Die Läufe zu den Deutschen Meisterschaften sind nur einmal im Jahr. In den Medien bekommt man davon meist wenig mit. Heute nachmittag waren auch nur wenige Sport-fremde Zuschauer da. Ob da welche regelmäßig trainieren weiß ich garnicht, ich habe da zumindest schonmal den Rest des Jahres welche mit den Maschinen dort fahren sehen.

Fürs Mountainbiken kann man sich da aber nicht viel abgucken, die Fahrtechnik ist schon komplett anders. Ich finds aber trotzdem interessant.


----------



## jojo2 (1. Oktober 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Ob da welche regelmäßig trainieren weiß ich garnicht, ich habe da zumindest schonmal den Rest des Jahres welche mit den Maschinen dort fahren sehen.
> 
> Fürs Mountainbiken kann man sich da aber nicht viel abgucken, die Fahrtechnik ist schon komplett anders. Ich finds aber trotzdem interessant.



ich würd denen auch beim trainieren zugucken wollen. 
trial fand ich schon immer klasse und
jetzt weiß ich ja, wo ich suchen kann - danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (2. Oktober 2011)

Hatten Gestern einen tollen sonnigen Tag in Willingen! 
Waren zwar viele saufende Zivilisten oben - aber nach dem ersten Ansturm war die Schlage mehr als akzeptabel.

Unter 4,5 Bar auf den Reifen fährt der Scotti nicht. 

Das neue Demo gibt es im Dreierpack günstiger - ist mir wirklich zu Mainstream. 

Hatte mir ein BigAir 7.1 geliehen - so ein Enduro passt gut zu meiner Frisur.


----------



## rigger (2. Oktober 2011)

Wieso hast du dir ein bike geliehen? ist deins Kaputt?


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Oktober 2011)

Er hat gedacht mit einem ordentlichen Bike würde er besser fahren und an uns dranbleiben können


----------



## Zico (2. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt - der Plan hatte aber noch kleinere Lücken...

Mein bike ist nich kaputt - bin aber schon etwas schlauer wie mein nächstes bike aussehen soll!



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Er hat gedacht mit einem ordentlichen Bike würde er besser fahren und an uns dranbleiben können


----------



## rigger (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab im Bulli morgen noch nen platz frei! 4-5 Bikes müssten reingehen wenn beider Räder raus sind und die Pedale ab sind.


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Oktober 2011)

zufällig morgen noch jemand in Willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (2. Oktober 2011)

Jaaaaa!


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Oktober 2011)

werde auch dort mit ein paar Leuten erscheinen. Dann bis Morgen!


----------



## rigger (2. Oktober 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Jaaaaa!



scotty soll ich dich mitnehmen? Hab noch platz, pascal hat abgesagt...


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. Oktober 2011)

Hey, der Scotty morgen auch mit dabei! Zico, morgen hättest du dann mal sehen können, wie richtige Big Bikes aussehen 
Auf einen anstrengenden Willingentag morgen!


----------



## Zico (3. Oktober 2011)

Erster!!! Und das um 1800!!!

Nix los hier... oder wat?


----------



## diddie40 (3. Oktober 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> Erster!!! Und das um 1800!!!
> 
> Nix los hier... oder wat?


 

Und nichts zu erzählen?
Wie war das Big Air?


----------



## Zico (3. Oktober 2011)

War wirklich super, fühlt man sich bergab und beim springen viel saver und ruhiger. 
So ein enduro in der Art wird es wohl werden, müssen ja im Teuto auch bergauf - so viele enduros/freerider gibt es ja nicht. Reiner dh fällt flach, obwohl die wohl sexy sind!
Werde mir bei Pascal auf jeden Fall noch das cube hanzz antesten, hatten wir in Willingen auch gesehen - sah recht vielversprechend aus.
Komme somit meinem Wunschbike immer näher.
Wenn noch jemand Vorschläge hat, gerne her damit!



diddie40 schrieb:


> Und nichts zu erzählen?
> Wie war das Big Air?


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Oktober 2011)

Komm gerade aus Willingen zurück. Papa Joe, Rigger und Pascal getroffen, aber irgendwie haben wir uns nie wirklich auf den Abfahrten getroffen. War trotzdem schön.

Mit meinem neuen Entourage bin ich bestens zufrieden( muss ich ja auch sagen)
Trotz "nur" 170 mm läuft es unglaublich auf der DH Strecke. Wer es mal testen will, kann gerne mal vorbei kommen.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Oktober 2011)

@chrisxrossi
Hey ich war doch auch da! Du hast dich mir zwar mit Christian vorgestellt, aber wir haben uns auch schon 2-3 mal im Teuto gesehen. Diesmal war ich aber leider ohne Helm (wg. Nabe kaputt).

Du bist eben zu selten dabei.


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Oktober 2011)

ach Du bist Scott Bussi!! Hatte auch gedacht das ich Dich schon mal gesehen hab. Hab ein voll schlechtes Gedächtnis was Gesichter anbelangt. Liegt wohl an den vielen Erschütterungen in den Bike Parks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (4. Oktober 2011)




----------



## scott-bussi (4. Oktober 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Liegt wohl an den vielen Erschütterungen in den Bike Parks



Jaaaa, ich bin das!
Stimmt, wie ich gehört habe fällst du ja öfter mal auf den Kopf


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Oktober 2011)

erinnere mich bitte nicht daran, ich versuchs gerade zu vergessen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. Oktober 2011)

mein beitrag vom wochenende


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Oktober 2011)

so leute ,morgen wird gebucht für zico,enduro,fb,chrisxrossi,ghostrider,m.n,scott-bussi ,ricobra,tobi ,rigger und mich.
alles richtig?jemand zu viel oder fehlt noch jemand?
dann bitte melden,sonst seid ihr mit im boot vom 09.07-16.07.2011 auf dem saalbach.
ahoi


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Oktober 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> Erster!!! Und das um 1800!!!
> 
> Nix los hier... oder wat?


 
du hast gut reden zico,bei euch in nrw war ja  feiertag.


----------



## rigger (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch mit dabei Teuto!!!!


----------



## LisaKF (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

war gestern echt schön mit euch in Willingen, auch wenn ich "nur" durch die Berge geradelt bin. Schöne Videos!

Liebe Grüße,
Lisa


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Oktober 2011)

War lustig aber echt doof, das nach 3 Abfahrten mal wieder die Hinterradnabe schlapp gemacht hat

Aber auch andere hatten Verluste 
Ich verrate aber keine Namen!!!!!

Falls noch jemand Schaltaugen bestellen muß, der papa joe hat da ne gute Adresse. Er bekommt da Mengenrabatt!!

Wir konnten uns aber bei diversen alkoholhaltigen Kaltgetränken trösten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (4. Oktober 2011)

eyyy
was´n bei euch los
zerrockt einfach eure bikes im park...
und ich dachte ICH wäre der ultimative bikevernichter

natürlich war ich (weil ich mir sowas schon gedacht habe) während unserer urlaublichen abwesenheit nicht untätig, um meinen ruf zu verteidigen

ergebnis:

riss in kettenstrebe
risse im hauptrahmen
hammerschmidt schaltaufnahme zerstört

wer bietet mehr...


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja wohl nicht zu toppen!
Du zerstörst mehr Parts als im DH World Cup!! Nicht bei einem Team sondern bei allen zusammen!!!

Du solltest dir einen Teamtruck besorgen um die Ersatzbikes zu transportieren.

Aber sieh es mal so, du bekommt bei Bike Mailorder und ähnlichen immer Mengenrabatt

Schön, daß ihr ansonsten aber wie es scheint heile zurückgekommen seit!!

Nicht vergessen für Saalbach 2012 anmelden!!!


----------



## rigger (4. Oktober 2011)

Da hast du ja mal wieder ganze arbeit abgeliefert!!! 

Gibts was neues von Votes oder musst du dir ein neues Schätzchen suchen?

Ich hab mir in willingen auch meine Standrohre der Gabel zerkratzt... 

Avch ja wir wollen Vid und Fotos sehen....


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. Oktober 2011)

Tja Scotti, willste doch das Hinterrad vom Ghost haben? 
Schaltaugen gibts praktischerweise im Zehnerpack günstiger. Hat jemand auch schon ein Zehnerpack Schaltwerke gesehen?

Aber immerhin war das Spiel in der Vorderradnabe falscher alarm, es hilft schon wenn die Achse richtig festgeschraubt ist 

Abgesehen vom bitteren Ende wars ein sehr geiler Tag, ich hatte mächtig spaß mit dem Rigger die Freeridestrecke runter zu jagen, bzw. mich vom Ghostrider jagen zu lassen.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Oktober 2011)

Pascal hat mir schon eine neue Nabe bestellt. Wenn du dein Rad eine Woche früher geschrottet hättest, hätte es klappen können.


----------



## rigger (5. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Jungs aus Braunlage aus, alles heile, verletzte zu beklagen, gibts filmische Beweise für eure Taten dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. Oktober 2011)

Die durften bestimmt noch nicht wieder einreisen


----------



## rigger (5. Oktober 2011)

Die haben den Harz zum Notstandsgebiet erklärt als sie gehört haben das der FB dort ist!!


----------



## Zico (5. Oktober 2011)

oh... das ist aber blöd für *Euch*... 



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> du hast gut reden zico,bei euch in nrw war ja feiertag.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Oktober 2011)

der countdown läuft,,,,,,,,, 
http://www.goodtimes-hostel.at/welcome.php

ist gebucht.
wenn noch jemand ohne fahrschein ist ,bitte melden.


----------



## rigger (5. Oktober 2011)

Sieht gut aus die Hütte!!  

Was würde das den pro person kosten? Wenn das 120,- für das Appartment für ne Woche und 6 leute sind ist das ein guter preis!! 

Machen die bei der Joker Card mit? Und das ist direkt der Montag nach dem Festival, der 9. Juli!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Oktober 2011)

au kacke,,,ab dem 07.07.2012 geht es nach saalbach für eine woche ,,,,,,,09.07 . ist der erste urlaubstag


----------



## Totoxl (5. Oktober 2011)

Das ist nicht dein ernst, oder  und jetzt?


----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2011)

ich muss mal eben was loswerden
bin etwas überrascht...
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16807/h


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Oktober 2011)

nettes Video, irgendwie entspannent.


----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2011)

so wie:
radfahren

mit vielen netten leuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2011)

wenn das wetter am samstag erträglich ist wollen der TB und ich ne runde bis nach iburg drehen...wenn jemand mit möchte melden....

jojo, netter film, macht mal wieder lust auf winterberg...dieses jahr wohl nicht mehr


----------



## M.N. (5. Oktober 2011)

Wir hatten eine gute Zeit bei bestem Wetter in Schulenberg u. Hahnenklee. 
Leider sind die Fotos von den Paderbornern nur bedingt was geworden. Richtig schnell war es auf der DH in Schulenberg u. auf dem Race Track in Hahnenklee. Am So. wollten wir in Braunlage fahren gehen, aber das lange Anstehen am Lift hat uns wieder nach Schulenberg  gebracht!


----------



## Totoxl (5. Oktober 2011)

@Jojo
Video finde ich Top. Man sieht, keiner ist perfekt, aber alle haben Spaß!!!


----------



## M.N. (5. Oktober 2011)

Selbst der FB war die ganzen drei Tage von bester Laune! Dank das H. waren wir in zwei 1/2 Stunden vor Ort. Sa. Abend war noch der chrisxrossi mit Kollege da, zum lecker Essen und Bier trinken. Ach besten Dank für die Sambuca Runde!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2011)

toto, darauf kommt es doch auch an... es muß spaß machen und nicht zum stress ausarten 

hauptsache alle kommen heil wieder und hatten einen schönen tag.....


----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Man sieht, keiner ist perfekt, aber alle haben Spaß!!!



genau. das ist der punkt
(hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass sich mehr als eine handvoll
das filmchen angucken werden. dass es einigen dann sogar gefällt, obwohl da keiner vom hohen drop plumpst, oder andere dolle kunststückchen drin 
vorkommen, hat mich echt überrascht - cool)


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Oktober 2011)

bei Sambuca werd ich immer schwach. Gern geschehen.

JoJo
Du hast aber auch alles schön "eingefangen". Man hätte das gleiche auch schlechter filmen können.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. Oktober 2011)

Fahre morgen Mittag nach hassbergen ein bissl dh schreeden..jemand Lust und frei??


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Oktober 2011)

Hasbergen, also Hüggel? Ich bin wohl dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (5. Oktober 2011)

Das ist mal eine richtig gute Werbung: http://youtu.be/o_punVxP624


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. Oktober 2011)

Jepp Christian...schick mal deine Nummer per p.n


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2011)

saalbach ist gebucht,bestätigung ist da.
hier noch die grüße vom herbergsvater

VlG von uns Dreien
auch an Fliegenbein und Melvin

habe mir auf rigger seine frage hin bestätigen lassen das es  im nächsten jahr  bei 18 euro / nacht incl. bikepaß bleibt.


----------



## rigger (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja super!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Selbst der FB war die ganzen drei Tage von bester Laune!
> Ach besten Dank für die Sambuca Runde!


 
das freut mich und danke für die info.
wir konnten bisher noch nicht  testen wie die neuen medikamente unter alkohol 
 bei ihm anschlagen.
das hin zu bekommen ist als wenn hansi hinterseer mit dem auto von michael schumacher die paris-dakar gewinnen würde.
danke an das gesamte team.


----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2011)

jaja der fb
und der tb
häi schlabberkett, was macht dein rad?
schon von votec was neues geschenkt bekommen - zum testen?

ich finde die haben echt schöne räder
mit dieser alles drin alles dran ausstattung
halt mich mal auf dem laufenden 

für sonntag ist regen angesagt
trotzdem termin um 10uhr?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/992209


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. Oktober 2011)

jojo, samstag soll das wetter besser sein....das ist der tag für die lange tour


----------



## Totoxl (6. Oktober 2011)

Wann soll das am Samstag denn losgehen und wie lange soll es denn dauern?


----------



## enduro pro (6. Oktober 2011)

toto, denke mal so gegen 11 und dann mal sehen wie schnell wir sind 

soll ja bis nach iburg gehen und dann wieder zurück....das sind ab brochterbeck ca. 40-50km gesamt....


----------



## enduro pro (7. Oktober 2011)

für all die, die es wissen wollen...

morgen geht es um 13.30 bei mir los zur samstagstour nach iburg....

falls es hunde und katzen regnet fällt das ganze ersatzlos aus....


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Oktober 2011)

sollte es aber bier und fettschläuche regnen findet an gleicher stelle eine ersatzveranstaltung statt.


----------



## T:)B (7. Oktober 2011)

Das Orginale "Oparator" von ricobra steht jetzt zum verkauf! Für 1800 wechselt es den besitzer! mit autogram 2000  
so ein chance habt ihr nie wieder! also kaufen kaufen kaufen! 






Für weitere Details siehe Bikemarkt!


----------



## Totoxl (8. Oktober 2011)

Enduro ich werde es heute nicht schaffen, aber euch viel Spaß. 

Ist morgen früh ein termin gesetzt?


----------



## diddie40 (8. Oktober 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> für all die, die es wissen wollen...
> 
> morgen geht es um 13.30 bei mir los zur samstagstour nach iburg....
> 
> falls es hunde und katzen regnet fällt das ganze ersatzlos aus....


 

13:30 klingt gut, hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Wenn ihr euch anders entscheidet, wäre es nett, wenn ihr mir das mitteilt.
bis gleich.

Habe bei ebay ein paar Teile eingestellt:
Laufrad Vorne 20mm Steckachse (Maulweite: Innen 25mm, Außen 31mm)
Laufrad Hinten 135x12mm (Maulweite: Innen 25mm, Außen 31mm)
Rock Shox Domain 302 180mm
Scheibenbremse Formula RX in weiß.
http://www.ebay.de/sch/diddie40/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## ricobra50 (8. Oktober 2011)

Enduro ich bin um 13:30 dabei !!


----------



## rigger (8. Oktober 2011)

Diddie was würdest du für den LRs haben wollen? ich brauch noch einen  mit 20mm vorne fürs on one!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. Oktober 2011)

schön, dann sind wir zu 4...komm an´m besten direkt zu mir...weißt du noch wo es lang geht???


----------



## diddie40 (8. Oktober 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Diddie was würdest du für den LRs haben wollen? ich brauch noch einen  mit 20mm vorne fürs on one!


 
Natürlich so viel wie möglich, darum auch als Auktion bei ebay. Denke VR so ca.70, HR so ca. 90 und ich habe fürs HR noch eine Achse mit dem man die 12mm auf 10mm reduziert und damit auch in Rahmen mit normalen Ausfallenden fahren kann. Die Achse ist neu und kostet 25.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Oktober 2011)

schön war's und anstrengend...man TB die zahnbürste mußte noch mal richtig ran als du weg warst 

alles wieder sauber, wie neu


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Oktober 2011)

alles richtig gemacht,,,,,bocketal-malepartus-bocketal,,,,,,,,,erst 5 min. regen, dann 5 stunden sonnenschein.nach kurzer überlegung ob das ziel nicht auch fabula heißen könnte kam der teutonische stolz durch.
no sleep till malepartus

unterwegs ca. 1-1,67 trillionen bucheckern und jede einzelne wollte uns an unserer mission hindern.

@bucheckern
bringt bei der nächsten schlacht mehr soldaten mit

@enduro
grüße an zahnbürste.seit wann hat sie eigentlich die haare gefärbt?


----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2011)

diddie 
warum steht  bei dir unter "bike" noch das canyon

is was mit dem lapierre?



hat toto schon eine antwort auf seine letzte frage?

und nebenbei:
schon gesehen, welche prominenz sich bei diesem rennen am streckenrand die ehre gibt?


----------



## diddie40 (8. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> diddie
> warum steht  bei dir unter "bike" noch das canyon
> 
> is was mit dem lapierre?
> ...


 
Ne, alles gut, hatte nur bislang keine Zeit . Selbst auf dem bike habe ich erst 3-4x gesessen. Also noch nicht wirklich getestet, nur das Gefühl, dass es passt habe ich jedes mal. Macht echt Spaß.

Was ist mit morgen?
Für ne längere Tour wird wohl die Energie fehlen, war heute doch kräftezerend. An die Temperaturen muss ich mich wohl erst noch gewöhnen.
Aber Morgen treffen gegen 11:00 und ein paar Spots abfahren wäre schon ok.
Wer hätte denn Lust?


----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2011)

ich hab auf jeden fall lust
ab 11 wäre mir aber zu spät
ich würde ab 10 fahren und dich/euch um 11 irgendwo treffen...
und spots anfahren

jo!
froggytime is gut


----------



## diddie40 (8. Oktober 2011)

10:00 ist auch ok. Im Bocketal?


----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2011)

bocketal - um 10 
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (8. Oktober 2011)

dann bis morgen


----------



## Ketta (8. Oktober 2011)

Und auch nebenbei: Ketten in Urlaubsaction zu sehen...danke an Fusiro !


----------



## diddie40 (8. Oktober 2011)

hey, sieht nach einem verdammt guten bikeurlaub aus. schön erue begeisterung zu sehen


----------



## cannondude (8. Oktober 2011)

Yo, ich bin morgen um 10h auch dabei. Ich bin mal gespannt, Diddie mit seinem neuen Bike und Jojo habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen....


----------



## diddie40 (8. Oktober 2011)

super, und toto?


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Oktober 2011)

Lust hätte ich auch. Bin aber gerade erst aufgestanden, das schöne Video von den ketten gesehen (noch mehr Lust bekommen), auf´s Thermometer geguckt 3°!!!!! - auch zum Glück ist es jetzt zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

da mach dir mal keine sorgen scotti,bei der zusammensetzung der truppe brauchst du garantiert nicht frieren.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (9. Oktober 2011)

wamm gehts den los


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

der teutoexpress mit diddie jojo und canondude ist schon unterwegs.
sollen wir um 12 oder so noch eine bleienten runde drehen?
bis dahin ist es auch bestimmt schon 5° warm.


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

treff um 13:00 uhr am parkplatz dörenther berg.sonst noch jemand interesse?
dann bis gleich.


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Oktober 2011)

moin
wir hätten auch bock zu biken, aber wir sind zu schlapp
gestern ne sehr kurze flachlandrunde gedreht und abgekackt
wir können offensichtlich entweder nur noch bergab oder 
2 stunden bei 15% steigung 1000hm bergauf....

wir gehen heute lieber klettern...so mit seil

wen´s  interresiert
mein votec ist bei votec und ich bekomm ein neues votec
also einen neuen rahmen

viel spass bei euren teutorunden heute
grüsse von den ketten


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ihr schlapp seid ist doch gut. Dann dürft ihr kommen und mitfahren.
Ich bin auch noch erkältungsgeschwächt.


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Oktober 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schlapp seid ist doch gut. Dann dürft ihr kommen und mitfahren.
> Ich bin auch noch erkältungsgeschwächt.



nee lass mal
die sonne scheint so schön
wir gehen lieber in der halle klettern...


----------



## Papa-Joe (9. Oktober 2011)

13:00 UHr, gerade erst gesehen. Wird knapp aber ich glaube ich schaffs noch.
Vielleicht wirds 10 MInuten später. Bis gleich!


----------



## jojo2 (9. Oktober 2011)

so!
zurück
bei schönstem sonnenschein losgefahren
und den teuto wie immer vorgefunden:
nebelverhangen, nass, rutschig, unheimlich
und seltsam. nirgendwo sonst gibt es keine 500 m downhill 
aber dafür 100o m uphill. seltsames ding. kein wunder, dass die 
römer hier den anfang vom ende vorgefunden haben.
wir waren also auf der hut
passte ganz gut:
zwei müde krieger noch von gestern gezeichnet,
ein blinder, einer mit adleraugen, ein holländer und ein fast emsländer
und ich war auch dabei. also waren wir zu viert unterwegs.
schöne runterfahrten haben wir uns rausgesucht und entdeckt.
demnächst fahr ich auf jeden fall mit klappspaten hin.

so. jetzt muss ich aber schluss machen. meine älteren töchter 
kommen uns unerwartet besuchen. haben sich ganz plötzlich angekündigt.
entweder die wollen torte mitessen, oder aber
- was wahrscheinlicher ist - die bringen bunte broschüren mit.
in deren augen ist es wahrscheinlich an der zeit,
dass wir uns endlich ein seniorenheim aussuchen.
ich werde berichten. an meiner e-mailadresse will ich aber nichts ändern!
vielleicht kriege ich eine neue telefonnummer (und ein neues telefon!
so eins mit großen zahlen)
wir sehn uns
viel spass euch, wo auch immer ihr seid.


ach ja: der cannondude hat sich gar nicht verändert
auch beim radfahren hat er nichts dazu gelernt.
der fährt immer noch genau so saugut und so sicher 
wie mit seinem 80mm headshock "gefederten" cannondale - astrein.


----------



## Totoxl (9. Oktober 2011)

Krankheiten gibt es, es gibt eine "Mund/Hand/Fuss" Krankheit, die hat leider unser Fiete. Deswegen durfte ich bei dem schönen Wetter heute morgen beim Kinderärztliche Notdienst sitzen  Das schöne ist Fiete schaut gerne Mtb Videos auf dem Eierphone, was uns die Wartezeit verkürzt hat.

Vielleicht fährt Jemand diese Woche noch Nachmittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben auch eine schöne Runde gereht!
Der Teuto hatte seinen Helm vergessen, der Ghostrider seine Steckachse 
(danke Enduro für´s aushelfen), ich habe den Baumstamm über den Graben Rtg. Postdamm verpaßt und bin leicht eingeschlagen, der Papa Joe aber dafür umso heftiger. So richtig mit Krankenwagen usw..

Aber er kann schon wieder lachen. Nix gebrochen nur die Schulter ausgekugelt. 

Ich fand´s trotzdem schön heute im Teuto. Schönes Wetter, kaum Matsche und schöne Trails wie immer.


----------



## enduro pro (9. Oktober 2011)

ja jojo, haben wir mal wieder alles richtig gemacht....

nur die nachmittagrunde war nicht so von glück gesegnet...aber das soll mal einer der tapferen rekken erzählen...wo sind sie nur  

OH; DA WAR EINER SCHNELLER.......


----------



## jojo2 (9. Oktober 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ja jojo, haben wir mal wieder alles richtig gemacht....



oh ja
wenn man so von den anderen liest...

gute besserung
an alle


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Oktober 2011)

ich leg dann noch eben schnell ein video als zeitvertreib für fiete und die anderen patienten nach...

gute besserung an alle lädierten


----------



## rigger (9. Oktober 2011)

Da freut sich der Papa joe mal sich nicht aufs maul gelegt zu haben in willingen und im teuto zerlegts ihn!! 

Ist das Bike den wenigsten heile? 

Auf jeden fall gute besserung!!!

Schönes Vid andre!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

teutoburger abendblatt

der teuto verlangte nach einem neuen opfer und bekam es auch.
die zeichen des steckachse und helm vergessen wurden zwar erkannt aber todesmutig ignoriert.
das sollte sich bitter rächen.
beim überfahren eines skinny geschah es,plötzlich und unerwartet.
man hörte vorne ein kurzes siiiiiiiiiiiiiiit ,dann ein lautes buuuuuuuuuuums.
darauf folgte ein weiteres siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit,dann ein uuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh,dann ebenfalls ein buuuuummmmms.
die beiden personen lagen in einer sehr verfänglichen weise aufeinander und die unfallfotos dürfen wir hier an dieser stelle aus jugendschutz rechtlichen gründen nicht zeigen.
gute besserung papa joe.
merkwürdig war nur das sich die jungs von der rettungswache mit dem spruch verabschiedeten "bis bald".
ihr habt übrigens heute eine neue bestzeit hingelegt ,14:30 , kompliment.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Oktober 2011)

Man hört der Papa Joe soll sich öfter auf die Fre...e legen.
Vielleicht kennen die den schon??

Ein weiterer Verlust hat sich übrigens aufgetan. Der Papa Joe hat seinen Helm irgendwo verloren/vergessen. Wenn jemand demnächst einen Sani mit Halbschale herumfahren sieht, wissen wir wo der Helm geblieben ist.


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Oktober 2011)

den helm habe ich in den sack gelegt in dem auch der ruck drin ist.


----------



## LisaKF (9. Oktober 2011)

Danke Jungs, dass ihr euch so gut um meinen verunfallten Freund (Papa Joe) gekümmert habt!!!!! 

Der Helm ist übrigens wieder aufgetaucht: war im Rucksack! 
Und das Rad hat auch alles gut überstanden --> schließlich nen gutes Giant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (9. Oktober 2011)

gute besserung auch von mir


----------



## cannondude (9. Oktober 2011)

Hat heute wieder richtig Spass gemacht! Ich durfte auch die neuen Trails entdecken. Der Teuto hat noch richtig Potential... Ich werde versuchen wider öfters dabei zu sein.

Gute Besserung Pappa Joe!


----------



## jojo2 (9. Oktober 2011)

lisakf
wie meinst du das:
plumps, da liegt die fette sau


----------



## Papa-Joe (9. Oktober 2011)

Eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit! Ich habe schwere Knochen... Ich bin stämmig.... Ich war nur dick angezogen.... Und ich habe was mit den Drüsen!!!

Einen herzlichen Dank an die lieben Erstretter! Den Ghostrider, der ohne zu zögern sofort mit der Mund zu Mund beatmung beagann!
Den Teuto, der sofort mein Rad an einen Einheimischen weiterverscherbelte!
Und tausend Dank an den Scotti der mir das Rad zurückstahl und mich nach Hause brachte!

Ich dröhn mich jetzt mal voll und lasse mich von meiner lieben Freundin weiter Pflegen. Auf das ich bald wieder mit euch fahre.


----------



## jojo2 (9. Oktober 2011)

kannst ja schon wieder witze machen
dann ist ja gut



war doch ein witz - oder
hab ich wieder was falsch verstanden??
oh kagge
ich wieder

sieh zu!


----------



## LisaKF (9. Oktober 2011)

@ jojo:
 jaja, das ist eine etwas missverständliche signatur grad  hat nix mitem papa joe zu tun, sondern mit meinem letzten sturz  wie fies müsste ich denn da sein den jetzt auszulachen!??  naja, dafür lachter mich jetzt aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2011)

er zeigt´s bestimmt auch bald hier
aber für euch schon mal fast exklusiv
so macht man´s richtig:
(radfahrer zeigen)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/30272111"]Playing with Gravity on Vimeo[/ame]

das wird das neue vdw - wetten


----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagsluschenrunde

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12329


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Oktober 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Sonntagsluschenrunde
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12329


Enduro, Enduro!!!! Da windet der Patient von gestern sich noch mit Schmerzen zu Hause rum und Du machst schon den nächsten Termin klar, weißt Du eigentlich was Du da anrichtest!!! Ich habe mal in meinen Unterlagen geblättert laut meinen Statistiken ist der Oktober der gefährlichste Monat des Jahres es kommt in diesen 31 Tagen vermehrt zu Stürzen, Krankenwageneinsätze, Krankenhausaufhalten etc. Der Monat ist mir defenitiv zu gefährlich um zu biken.


----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2011)

statistiken sind was für bürokraten und sonstige weicheier....wenn du angst hast mit mir biken zu gehen dann sag es wie ein mannFB... 

nur weil ein paar leut's nicht mit ihrem material umgehen können oder unzureichendes selbiges besitzen heißt das nicht, das der monat gefährlicher ist als andere auch... 
los, mach dein kreuz an der richtigen stelle  

du bist doch ein "top" biker, oder??????


----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2011)

hey ghostbiker84 jens, ist dein YT schon da????


----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Sonntagsluschenrunde
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12329



das wird mir wahrscheinlich auch zu hart
(und bei der wetterprognose spricht eigentlich alles für bikepark...)

ich üb noch ein bißchen und trag mich dann vielleicht am ende der woche ein.
wenn ich mich stark genug fühle 


warum ist eigentlich der nightride vor einem "feiertag"
du weißt doch, dass es in nds keinen firetag gibt. 
hier weiß man noch nicht mal, wie man das schreibt
"fyrethag"
also wieder mal grandios gelöst
und ich werd trotzdem versuchen, dabei zu sein
nrw ist auch nur bayern

mist


----------



## M.N. (10. Oktober 2011)

Ist ganz interessant: CRC auf BBC

Link: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/ChainReactionCycle#p/a/9AD024C2595BD80D/0/sVGqVj4bIxQ


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Oktober 2011)

Papa-Joe
gute besserung!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2011)

m.n.
echt ein riesenladen

wer regelmäßig im litevilleforum unterwegs ist,
kennt dieses video schon - kommen mindestens zwei litevilles
drin vor.
aber wenn das am kommenden wochenende im teuto so http://www.zapiks.fr/web-propagande-concours-vide.html wird, bin ich dabei!
aber erst ab 2:48 gucken, vorher ist nur einführung oder so was


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Oktober 2011)

Mensch jojo, so wie im Video wird es Sonntag nicht. 
Ich kann nämlich kein französisch sprechen, nur essen.

Die Trails können wir dir auch nicht bieten, aber wir haben welche, die die in France nicht haben.

Und außerdem haben die da keinen Teuto!!!
Also was willst du da???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2011)

nix
recht hast du
also ich trag mich jetzt ein
(kannst du einen gut überreden mannomann)
aber wenn sonntag echt die sonne so heftig scheint,
ich weiß nicht, ob ich dann nicht doch innen park muss
und will
boah scotti
du bis echt gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Oktober 2011)

http://blog.blackforest24.com/tag/unfallverhutung/

bevor sich  jemand mit dem fb zusammen einschließt und wartet das es november wird.
am sonntag wird dann abgefragt.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTnBFtR79uI"]SITD - Snuff Machinery      - YouTube[/nomedia]
hier noch was für den süßen.


----------



## Ketta (11. Oktober 2011)

hab da mal was zusammengeschnitten, vom Urlaub, mein erster Versuch...


----------



## jojo2 (11. Oktober 2011)

und ich finde den echt gelungen!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Oktober 2011)

cooles video ketta... das macht ech lust auf biken... wenn, ja wenn nur das schreckliche wetter nicht wäre.... aber das wochenende kommt


----------



## rigger (11. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Vid Ketta!! Muss da auch mal hin...


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Video, sehr ruppiges Gelände da am Gardasee!
Jetzt wissen wir auch, wo die Kette sein Votec geschrottet hat!

" Ohhh, was ist das denn, armes Fahrrad"(Marmitte)

Ist das nicht der Trail, wo beim Festival das Enduro-Rennen ist????
Sieht eher nach" voll krass Downhill" aus.


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Oktober 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> " Ohhh, was ist das denn, armes Fahrrad"


...das war auf dem 601. mehr trial als trail, super verblockt hammerhart!! dagegen ist der bergstadl ein easy flowtrail 



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Trail, wo beim Festival das Enduro-Rennen ist????


..ja genau, bei marmitte findet immer dieses endurorennen statt. da geht es 1. um die gefahrene zeit und 2. um möglichst wenige bodenkontakte mit dem fuß. ebenfalls hammerhart! 

grüße aus saarbrücken


----------



## rigger (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn einer bock hat könnte man ja mal ne runde bei mir drehen, so wollte der teuto schon kommen ich hatte aber hatte keine zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Oktober 2011)

schickes dingen ketta,genau die  richtige baustelle  für fahrzeuge aus kanadischem baustahl.


----------



## jojo2 (12. Oktober 2011)

scotti
in dem franzosenvideo waren die nach und nach mit 15 rädern unterwegs

die sonntagluschenrunde wird auch zur kollekte


----------



## jojo2 (12. Oktober 2011)

wer ist heute abend unterwegs?
meine fortbildung am schölerbrg in os ist heute gegen 17 uhr zu ende
soll ich mein rad mitnehmen?


----------



## enduro pro (12. Oktober 2011)

jojo, bei dem wetter kein spaß...am wochenende


----------



## enduro pro (12. Oktober 2011)

sonntag ist "kettenalarm" im teuto....   

na, das kann ja was werden....

hat noch wer nen 222mm dämpfer zum testen da??? am liebsten nen rock shox vivid oder auch nen dhx 5 coil....


----------



## Ketta (12. Oktober 2011)

wenn die ketten wieder so abkacken wie auf der hausrunde am Samstag, dauert der alarm nicht lang, dann muss jemand sauerstoffgeräte zur künstlichen Beatmung mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (12. Oktober 2011)

ahhh, das soll wohl klappen...wir können dann in der almhütte "weizen intravenös" beantragen  

das wird bestimmt ein spaß werden...mal sehen was der scotty dieses mal anstellt


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. Oktober 2011)

Samstag is wieder Bikepark angesagt....jemand dabei????


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich Sonntag auch mal eingetragen, mal schaun wie ich drauf bin!


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Oktober 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Samstag is wieder Bikepark angesagt....jemand dabei????



hey urlauber
kein bike, kein park, schade... 

selber kurbeln im teuto is angesagt
da froi ick mir aber ooch druff


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2011)

kommste mitm Ghost?


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Oktober 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...wir können dann in der almhütte "weizen intravenös" beantragen



...sind die da denn entsprechend medizinisch augebildet 
...ach is auch wurscht, hauptsache doping!!


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Oktober 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> kommste mitm Ghost?



jepp


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ...sind die da denn entsprechend medizinisch augebildet
> ...ach is auch wurscht, hauptsache doping!!



Ich bring nen Gartenschlauch mit, irgendwie bekommen wir den wohl in den Arm rein!!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...mal sehen was der scotty dieses mal anstellt



Wenn wir zuerst zur Alm fahren kann ich mir 1-2 Gläser Zielwasser gönnen, dann klappt´s auch mit dem Skinny


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Oktober 2011)

ich komme trotzdem scotti
http://www.skiny.com/#/de_DE/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2011)

gibts von der aktion eigentlich ein vid?


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2011)

http://www.nsmb.com/images/trail_tales/hoots/hootscbc7.jpg

@Teuto
ich meinte natürlich diese Skinnies!
Das andere habe ich mich gar nicht getraut anzugucken


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Oktober 2011)

@scotti
das beruhigt mich aber ungemein.

@rigger
so ähnlich sah der stunt vom papa aus.http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...ntilope-rennt-fahrradfahrer-um_vid_27483.html
könnte sich bei dem biest um eine antivelope handeln,da ist nicht mit zu spaßen.


----------



## Ketta (13. Oktober 2011)

noch eins


----------



## M.N. (13. Oktober 2011)

@ Ketten, was geht den bei 01:46 wenn man nach rechts auf dem Shore weiter schaut... Ok, hätte mir das ganze erst zu ende anschauen sollen. Schönes Vid!


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Oktober 2011)

o.k. 
To Do Liste bis zum 50.

1x nach Livigno fahren!


----------



## diddie40 (13. Oktober 2011)

ist ja mal eine schöne strecke und auch schön gefahren


----------



## diddie40 (13. Oktober 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> o.k.
> To Do Liste bis zum 50.
> 
> 1x nach Livigno fahren!


 
Das wird bei mir wohl nicht mehr klappen.
Naja, mit 51 geht´s ab


----------



## rigger (13. Oktober 2011)

So muss ich leider absagen, muss arbeiten!!  Wenn einer nachmittags bock hat bei mir ne runde zu drehen, ich wollte sowieso los. 

Schönes Video Ketta, nach Livigno würde ich auch wohl mitkommen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. Oktober 2011)

dann trag dich bitte wieder aus, damit es keine missverständnisse gibt.....


----------



## M.N. (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb3eBVSIstQ"]GRIP - Lotus 2-Eleven vs. Downhill-Mountainbike      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Zico (13. Oktober 2011)

Zum Glück gibt es im Teuto keine Antilopen - oder doch? 

http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...ntilope-rennt-fahrradfahrer-um_vid_27483.html


----------



## enduro pro (13. Oktober 2011)

dafür gibt es den FB, der boxt einen auch ganz gern mal vom rad 

wenn ich raus schaue fangen meine beine an zu kribbeln...sonne pur 

man was freu ich mich auf's wochenende.....


----------



## jojo2 (14. Oktober 2011)

sorry fehlgriff
ich guck noch mal nach
jetzt aber
http://issuu.com/landscapemagazine/...issuu.com/v/light/layout.xml&showFlipBtn=true


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2011)

wer von den üblichen verdächtigen war denn gestern nachmittag im teuto unterwegs?? hab bei meiner tour frische fährten vom "maxxis ardent" gefunden....

na, das kann doch nur der diddie gewesen sein 

war trotz regen die letzten tage recht trocken im wald...nur der herrmann ist wie immer matschig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich war´s


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2011)

wenn man erst um 17.00 osfährt muß man sich jetzt ganz schöne sputen um noch ein paar schöne ecken anzufahren....  im wald ist es dunkel ohne licht


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Oktober 2011)

Endlich ist mein neuer Operator da!!


----------



## rigger (14. Oktober 2011)

Schönet ding Richard! Jetzt musst du nur noch das e durch ein a ersetzen! *duckundwech*


----------



## jojo2 (14. Oktober 2011)

mensch, das wurde aber auch zeit, 
dass du dein altes operator durch ein kona austauscht
glückwunsch!


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Oktober 2011)

Nach Oparator kommt da jetzt Greiserator???
*ganz-tief-duck-und-wech*


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2011)

bekommt man für ein "oparator" schon beihilfe von der krankenkasse


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Oktober 2011)

enduro- ist alles dabei !!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2011)

cool...wo muß man den antrag einreichen, welches formular ist da das richtige, das blaue oder das rosa   

kommst du am sonntag damit in den teuto?????


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Oktober 2011)

enduro , Samstag- Winterberg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2011)

ricci, samstag??? arbeiten!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (14. Oktober 2011)

richard
weißt du jetzt, warum ich mir noch kein neues rad geholt hab?

aber jezz sach ma:
was ist anders an dem neuen seniorator?


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag um 10 bin ich dabei !

Jojo: Die Geometrie hat sich verändert was sich vorallem an dem kürzeren Hinterbau bemerkbar macht, und die Dämpferaufnahme haben die verändert!


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> richard
> seniorator?



Ist noch besser!!!

für 2013 gibt´s dann den Kona seniorollator!


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Oktober 2011)

scott,i morgen Winterberg  ? (2013 ist schon bestellt)


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2011)

das ding muß in die werbung.... "jetzt neu für 2012, das neue Kona Seniorator DH "


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Oktober 2011)

enduro- HaHaHa !


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2011)

wenn du mit dem scotti nach winterberg fährst, dann leih im nicht dein bike zum testen, er macht es nur kaputt  wäre ja zu schade...ach neeee, is ja ein kona...leih es im ruhig


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Oktober 2011)

Eeeyyyy enduro,

du verwechselst da was! 
Kaputtmacher ist die Schlabberkette!
Sich selbst macht der papa joe kaputt.
Ich falle des öfteren mal um, mache auch mal was am Rad kaputt, aber meistens mache ich auch nur mich kaputt!!

Da ich aber Samstag auch nicht nach Wibe fahre, braucht Richi mir sein Seniorator auch nicht zu leihen.

Sonntag ist es mir dann auch ein bischen "to much".(das Kona im Teuto! Zur Luschenrunde komme ich natürlich.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2011)

"luschenrunde"  

das wird ne "hammerharte" männerrunde mit "damenbesuch" 

aber ich glaube die dame wird uns bestimmt das "fürchten" lehren...


----------



## Ketta (14. Oktober 2011)

apropros fürchten lehren

guckst du hier:

http://web.de/magazine/reise/fernweh/13906944.html#.A1000107

wir waren natürlich schon da


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2011)

stephan-                (20.03.2011, 13:48)            
            metal: Das es Intense entweder nicht juckt, oder das sie zu dumm sind dauerhaltbare Rahmen zu bauen (seit Jahren) und das Ganze dann unter der Flagge FRO zu kaschieren versuchen. Jede andere Marke (bspw YT, Kona etc) hätte längst einen total schlechten Ruf, weils "billiger Mist" wäre, nur Intense ist so teuer, da gehört das dann so, das sämtliche Modelle aus allen Jahrgängen zerbröseln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mir wäre nun keine hochpreisige Marke bekannt, bei der man ähnlich oft von gebrochenen Rahmen liest - kannst mir gern eine nennen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2011)

ich wars nicht,,,die warns
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/856815


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Oktober 2011)

ja moment Thomas...das bezieht sich aber auf Bikepark aktion.... aber der enduro streichel das Teil doch nur...Allso machen wir es im nächsten Jahr in Saalbach Kappooot

Yippi!!!!!


----------



## rigger (15. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. Oktober 2011)

was hab ich verpasst?
ich versteh nur die hälfte
tb hilf mir.
mittwoch regnet´s dann bin ich wieder im teuto
da ginge das

(ach wegen enduro seinem rad, jetzt hab ich´s . 
dann bin ich mittwoch also wieder allein im regen, was soll´s)

ansonsten:
ich habe kurzfristig meine wochenendplanung ändern müssen
ich fahr gleich zu  meinem schwiegervater und helf dem im holz.
kann deswegen nur morgen meine expeditionsreisen zu den rennstrecken 
dieser welt fortsetzen.
bin also morgen im sauerland und nicht im teuto.

wenn ihr mich jetzt nicht mehr mit your ass anguckt,
habe ich volles verständnis für euch
is ja mein job


ketta ihr ward da,
aber ihr seid da nicht diesen weg gegangen...
oder doch???

ihr seid...

viel spass morgen


----------



## jojo2 (15. Oktober 2011)

oh backe
wie die frau in dem dem filmchen sich "festhält"
und wie die daherschleicht mit ihren turnschühchen
da kriegt man ja angst
musst du so was verlinken??

"...oh terrible, i did it"

jo finde ich auch

cu


----------



## Ketta (15. Oktober 2011)

@jojo

jepp, auch drübergelaufen...hat zum glück gehalten


----------



## jojo2 (15. Oktober 2011)

oh ketta!!!
musstest du diese bilder hochladen??

oh gott

boah
ihr seid...


darf ich mal mit euch klettern fahrn


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wenn du mit dem scotti nach winterberg fährst, dann leih im nicht dein bike zum testen, er macht es nur kaputt  wäre ja zu schade...ach neeee, is ja ein kona...leih es im ruhig


hast nichts verpaßt jojo,daß alte lied,,,,,,wer hat den dickeren.
oder bei mama,,,,,,,,,,,mein kind kann aber schon..........

schaltauge um schaltauge,zahnkranz um zahnkranz.
wer steine schmeißt wird sand ernten.
ähhhhhh,,,,,,,,usw..........weißt schon ,,,,,,


----------



## Ketta (15. Oktober 2011)

heut noch wer im teuto unterwegs?


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> ..das bezieht sich aber auf Bikepark aktion.... aber der ...... streichel das Teil doch nur...
> 
> !!!!!


 
zu viel liebe kann auch erdrücken.


----------



## enduro pro (15. Oktober 2011)

ach TB, jedes mal wenn ich dein bike im keller habe will es nicht mehr durch die tür raus, der lenker wird auf einmal min 2m breit und der hinterreifen "schreit" mich förmlich an :" bitte, bitte nicht wieder zum quäler, bitte laß mich noch eine nacht hier bei dir, bitte" 

da schaut mien rad immer ganz traurig, weil es weiß das es es bei mir gut hat


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2011)

eine oase des friedens bei der mutter theresa der bikes quasi.
_Schickt mir, die die arm sind und geschlagen,_
_bedrÃ¼ckte Bike`s, dieâs zur Freiheit drÃ¤ngt,_
_der Bikeindustrie  Abfall, elend, eingeengt,_
_die Heimatlosen schickt, vom Sturm getragen_
_zum goldnen Tor, dahin mein Licht sie lenkt!_
_so Ã¤hnlich steht es schon unter der dame auf dem bild_


----------



## enduro pro (15. Oktober 2011)

good old america...land of the "big bikes" and funny guy's...

ne, kona kommt ja aus canada, oder?????

so: good old canada, where the bear is running thru the woods and the bikers follow his trail's  

apropos bär....wo ist den der FB ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich war heute im Teuto. Habe jetzt die Stelle oberhalb vom Teutoburgerwaldhotel geschafft:






Sieht auf dem Video natürlich nach nichts aus....


----------



## jojo2 (15. Oktober 2011)

sauber!


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Oktober 2011)

schaut juuuht aus dude!!
wenn das die stelle ist, an der wir eigentlich immer nur runter fahren..!? respekt!!

wir waren heute auch im teuto
und freuen uns auf morgen!!

was für ein geiles wetter


----------



## diddie40 (16. Oktober 2011)

hey cannondude, super,


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2011)

sieht echt luli aus,wer es kennt weiß das es nicht so ist.blücher rückwärts,geil dude.
fahrer:*dude*
bike:*kona*


----------



## diddie40 (16. Oktober 2011)

fahrer tb
bike kona
und????


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> fahrer tb
> bike kona
> und  zu dünne beine


 
.


----------



## diddie40 (16. Oktober 2011)

du hast doch keine dünnen beine, dafür haben wir doch dropmuschiFB, (wo ist der eigentlich), die Stelle sollten wir uns mal vornehmen,


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2011)

die stelle kann ich mir vornehmen bis der arzt kommt (gruß an papa),wüßte nicht wo ich den schwung her nehmen sollte.

ok,wir nehmen sie uns vor,kann sich schon mal als gefahren betrachten.
wer braucht schon schwung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. Oktober 2011)

na ihr, seid ihr schon aufgeregt?????


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Oktober 2011)

bääääääämmmm

geiler tach heute


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Oktober 2011)

ich muss sagen es hat mir echt gut gefallen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Oktober 2011)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> ich muss sagen es hat mir echt gut gefallen!!!!!!!!!



guck mal richi
hier ist es auch schön


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Oktober 2011)

O Ja- schön,schön,schön !!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn es zum Schluß ein bischen zäh wurde (zumindest bei mir) war es eine richtig schöne Tour! Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Auch wenn mir der Rollator am Ende davon gefahren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. Oktober 2011)

klasse video schlabberkette
das macht doch spass zu gucken!


----------



## diddie40 (16. Oktober 2011)

ach ist das schön in livigno


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Oktober 2011)

danke jojo
und ja
in livigno ist es sehr sehr schön


----------



## enduro pro (17. Oktober 2011)

heut nachmittag wer lust auf teuto?????

ich fahre so um 14.30 los ne runde drehen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir der Rollator am Ende davon gefahren ist


 
da hat dir der seniorator gezeigt wo der frosch die locken hat.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Oktober 2011)

na TB, zeit und lust heut nachmittag??? wetter noch mal nutzen....


----------



## ricobra50 (17. Oktober 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> da hat dir der seniorator gezeigt wo der frosch die locken hat.



Danke TB


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2011)

habe heute leider keine zeit,aber der ibbiker kommt um auch dir den lockigen frosch zu zeigen.
hier noch ein termin um wahre und unwahre mtb-geschichten zu hören oder zu erzählen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12358


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2011)

jetzt klick ich auf den frosch,
um die locken zu sehen
und was kriege ich zu sehen??
oh nee


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2011)

in der letzten zeit ließ sich dieses, früher eher seltene, geschöpf immer öfter im teuto  blicken.auch in pds wurde er gesehen.
hier ein bild eines noch sehr jungen exemplars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2011)

das sollen locken sein?
dann hab ich ja eine löwenmähne


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2011)

ist ja auch noch ein ganz junger,aber bitte schön,hier ein bild von einem geschlechtsreifen und paarungswilligen lockenfrosch.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2011)

ähemm
ich hatte gerade ein etwas belastendes gespräch
da kommt mir der lockenkopf gerade recht

jo
würde ich auch sagen:
voller testosteron!


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2011)

sag mal
bist du vielleicht ein chamäleon?


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2011)

camuhflage


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2011)

cameleon??????????
die sehen so aus


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2011)

enduro enduro
von wegen gummikuh:

mein rad ist dagegen ein steifer bock:


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2011)

tb tb
genau
das ist ein karamelisiertes chimärion!
(hab ich jetzt erst gesehen)


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2011)

mmmmmmmhh,,,,,,,,,,,karamelisiertes chimärion ,,,,,,,,,,,lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2011)

ach du gourmet du

karamelsiert sind die echt ...
uuooohhh lecker




wie fbs in...


----------



## Ibbiker (17. Oktober 2011)

hatten wir das nicht schon (märz 09) - die dinger scheinen dich zu verfolgen.
und ich war heute seit langer, langer zeit mal wieder im wald - mit dem enduro - und was soll ich sagen, ich konnte sogar mithalten - fast!


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Oktober 2011)

anbei ein trail für kona-stahlinisten und bikeflex-tester 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17106


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Oktober 2011)

Super, wie Tannendownhill nur etwas länger

Wahnsinn, da sind die vor ein paar Jahren mit Hardtails und 60mm Federgabel runter

Wirklich Respekt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Oktober 2011)

schönet dingen,
der 601 ist echt nicht 08/15,
§ 51er zu sein von vorteil .http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12358


----------



## rigger (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich mal eingetragen fürn 26. muss dann nur mal schauen wie ich abends wieder nach hause komme....

Entweder um kurz nach elf per zug oder irgendwie anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Oktober 2011)

hier ein termin für* samstag *(nicht sonntag,den macht der enduro bestimmt) also für samstag.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12363


----------



## jojo2 (18. Oktober 2011)

nimm doch filme mit rigger
so was wie den hier


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2011)

na gut TB, weil du es bist... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12364

der Sonntagsluschentermin

ich erbete mir eine genauso harmonische truppe wie letzte woche 

ja, FB du darfst auch mit


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2011)

hey ihr ketten, wie sieht es denn mit geführten touren durch den "glüder" (heißt das so???) aus, meint ihr da könnte dieses jahr noch was gehen????

die erzählungen versprechen ja so einiges 

wollt ihr da nicht mal nen termin setzen


----------



## rigger (18. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nimm doch filme mit rigger


----------



## jojo2 (18. Oktober 2011)

rigger schrieb:


>



rigger!
hast du nicht die gestrige konversation vom himmlischen duett
tb/jojo verfolgt??

es kommt nicht drauf an, dass irgendwas sinn macht
hast du kein englisches blut in deinen adern?
genieß einfach den eingebetteten film
der sinn des lebens und so ist doch 
42


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Oktober 2011)

das ist die lösung rigger,fahr am 26. per anhalter.


----------



## Ketta (18. Oktober 2011)

@enduro und alle anderen:

glüder am sonntag??? (23.10.11, 11Uhr, Tempo langsam, Schwierigkeit schwer)


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2011)

also ich wäre wohl dabei....brauche aber nen mitfahrer... TB??????????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. Oktober 2011)

kann leider diese wochen nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (18. Oktober 2011)

pascal: wieso?? nacken schrott??

habe meine totem zurück, luft raus, extra weiche feder rein + dünnstes öl, ergibt: super fluffige gabel, am ende endlich progressiv


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Oktober 2011)

Glüder, da muß ich bestimmt wieder abk..ken
Klingt aber sonst gut. Wie wird denn das Wetter?
Bei schiet Wetter ist mir das zu weit. wenn´s gut wird durchaus eine Alternative.


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Oktober 2011)

ach scotti
da gibt´s nix abzukac..n
iss doch nur lockeres bergauf radeln und etwas bergabrollern 

wetter ab donnerstag wieder gut


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. Oktober 2011)

Mensch schlabberkette, das Video sah ja echt nach einem 1A+ Sahne Trail mit Kirsche aus.

Hatte heute ein MRT für die Schulter, wie aussieht bin ich nochmal mit nem blauen Auge (Knochen) davon gekommen, keine Sehne gerissen, Knorpel okay... also sollte ich in 1 -2 Wochen auch wieder erste Touren mitfahren können.


----------



## diddie40 (19. Oktober 2011)

gibt´s ne adresse für den treffpunkt, habe keine ahnung, wo das ist


----------



## Ketta (19. Oktober 2011)

diddie: 
Waldcamping *Glüder* 
  Balkhauser Weg 240, 42659 Solingen, gegenüber ist ein großer Parkplatz, da Treffpunkt


----------



## rigger (19. Oktober 2011)

Bock hätte ich wohl Sonntag!! 

Campt ihr da oder fahrt ihr so morgen da hin?
Ich seh grad, ist ja genauso weit wie Willingen weg!!!


----------



## enduro pro (19. Oktober 2011)

Wetter für solingen am wochenende...vorwiegend sonnig mit einigen leichten wolken, bis zu 14 grad...

also wenn noch wer aus meiner richtung dabei ist melden...


----------



## enduro pro (19. Oktober 2011)

schau mal ketta, was für dich...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/427591/cat/45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (19. Oktober 2011)

hey rigger, nix camping

wenn sich ein paar mutige aus dem teutonenland zusammenfinden fahren wir sonntag morgens hin


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Oktober 2011)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Hatte heute ein MRT für die Schulter, wie aussieht bin ich nochmal mit nem blauen Auge (Knochen) davon gekommen, keine Sehne gerissen, Knorpel okay... also sollte ich in 1 -2 Wochen auch wieder erste Touren mitfahren können.



na denn schnelle genesung 

ist denn am sonntag nicht vielleicht schon 1 woche rum
dann komm mit, die glüdertrails warten auf neue opfer


----------



## rigger (19. Oktober 2011)

hi dann könnte ich euch ja mit dem bulli mitnehmen wenn ihr wollt.
bei drei leuten und bikes passt das so, bei mehr leuten muss man die räder abbauen.


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Oktober 2011)

ich weiß zwar nicht was "räser" sind,
aber du machst das schon 

du könntest z.B. enduropro mitnehmen, der braucht eine mitfahrgelegenheit
vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der ein oder andere mitfahrer...
ansonsten würden wir (kette+a) auch mit aufspringen
momentan wären wir dann zu viert...


----------



## rigger (19. Oktober 2011)

Diddie könnte enduro doch mitnehmen, ibbenbüren ist ein ganz schöner umweg für mich...


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Oktober 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> bei drei leuten und bikes passt das so, bei mehr leuten muss man die räser abbauen.


 
genau ,weg damit,nieder mit den räsern,mach kaputt was dich kaputt macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (19. Oktober 2011)

Cool, bin dabei!!! 

 Warte schon seit längerem darauf mich am Glüder zu rächen - 
der hatte mich beim letzten Mal stellenweise ganz schön eingeschüchtert... 
aber ich werde nicht noch einmal runterschieben - never again!!! 

Kann fahren - fahre aber auch gerne irgendwo mit...



Ketta schrieb:


> @enduro und alle anderen:
> 
> glüder am sonntag??? (23.10.11, 11Uhr, Tempo langsam, Schwierigkeit schwer)


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Oktober 2011)

@schlabber
gleiche ausrüstung wie beim letzten trip ?


----------



## enduro pro (19. Oktober 2011)

schlabber, setzt doch mal nen termin mit ort und zeit, damit wissen dann alle wer mit kommt und wer von wo aus fährt...


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Oktober 2011)

tb, besser is datt!!
körperpolster (nachträglich angebrachte) haben noch keinem geschadet!!
außerdem ist´s ja nicht so warm wie letztes mal...

wieviel Polster ihr tragen wollt und ob fullface oder schale kann jeder selbst entscheiden...  ich empfehle ff


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Oktober 2011)

okay,
hier der termin für die sonntagsluschen-kuschelglüdertour
mutige vor..

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12368


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Oktober 2011)

auf nach baden-württemberg


----------



## rigger (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich mal eingetragen für So, mit nem Radträger für die Anhängerkupplung würden vielleicht auch 6 Bikes und personen gehen...

Ich hab keinen aber die Ketten haben einen meine ich?

Mit Zico, den Ketten und meiner wenigkeit wären wir vier im Bulli, mit viel verpackungskunst gehen bestimmt auch 6, hab ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. Oktober 2011)

mit viel glück bin ich am sontag auch dabei....erst rödeln,dan Bremse noch schnell rep.,,,,und dann mal schauen


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Oktober 2011)

hau rein pascal, 
wär super wenns klappt 

glüder in nrw ist cooler, wer will schon nach bw 
hab´s im termin geändert 

rigger,
du musst dein auto nicht vollstopfen
wir können auch selber fahren und hätten dann noch ein plätzchen frei!


----------



## Ketta (19. Oktober 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schau mal ketta, was für dich...
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/427591/cat/45



ich brauch doch nur neue lager, ich lasse dir den vortritt, du brauchst doch einen vorrat an rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (19. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja, da am/im/aufm Glüder war ich auch schon mal, warn ein paar ziemlich coole Strecken dabei. Aber ein bisschen  muss ich mich leider noch schonen, dieser Sonntag ist mir zu früh.


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Oktober 2011)

scotti, diddie, jojo, ricobra...

los, eintragen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12368


----------



## jojo2 (19. Oktober 2011)

jo
ich les schon mit,
denn ich würd natürlich saugern
aber es geht immer nur eine weite reise pro woche
und für montag ist braunlage fest eingeplant.
käse wieder mal, dass alles auf einmal kommt


----------



## rigger (19. Oktober 2011)

ihr könnt gerne mit mir fahren ibbenbüren ist mir ein großer umweg..


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> jo
> ich les schon mit,
> denn ich würd natürlich saugern
> aber es geht immer nur eine weite reise pro woche
> ...



passt doch jojo
diese woche Solingen
nächste woche braunlage

okay okay ist ein bischen dicht hintereinander
sind aber unterschiedliche wochen


----------



## diddie40 (19. Oktober 2011)

bin am sonntag nicht dabei, bin im moment viel unterwegs und werde einen ruhigen sonntag ohne auto fahren verbringen,
wünsche euch viel spaß


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Oktober 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> bin am sonntag nicht dabei, bin im moment viel unterwegs und werde einen ruhigen sonntag ohne auto fahren verbringen,
> wünsche euch viel spaß



hey diddie
du kannst auch mit dem rad anreisen
dir trau ich sowas zu


----------



## jojo2 (20. Oktober 2011)

montag braunlage 
weil dann die schlange am lift kurz sein dürfte
an einem sonntag mit sonne wollte ich mir das 
nach möglichkeit nicht mehr antun.
will jemand mit?

ach ja:
als mitfahrer kommen auch gerne ein oder zwei einsteiger in frage,
da ich mit meiner nele fahr und es dann bergab nicht ganz so schnell 
sein wird.


----------



## Ketta (20. Oktober 2011)

ist morgen nachmittag jemand im teuto unterwegs? könnte ab 14h (hab aber nur mein dickes rad, dann bin ich etwas langsamer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Oktober 2011)

Noch langsamer??

Hah, das sagt der Richtige!

Also Sonntag bin ich wohl dabei. Werde aber selbst anreisen und Pascal mitnehmen wenn er kann. Geld müßte er jetzt haben. Habe schließlich seine Mutter und sein Skateboard gekauft (oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden)


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Oktober 2011)

@zico

guck mal, was für Dich:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/428301/cat/42


----------



## ricobra50 (20. Oktober 2011)

bin am sonntag nicht dabei, 
wünsche euch viel spaß !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der Scotti den Pascal mit nimmt kannst du doch bestimmt noch den zico mitnehmen, ich nehm dann die Ketten mit!


----------



## Zico (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke Scotti, aber da kauf ich mir lieber ein neues 2011er - sollte eine Jungfrau sein!!! 



scott-bussi schrieb:


> @zico
> 
> guck mal, was für Dich:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/428301/cat/42


----------



## Zico (20. Oktober 2011)

Kannst mich auch mitnehmen?  Liegt ja quasi auf dem Weg! 



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Noch langsamer??
> 
> Hah, das sagt der Richtige!
> 
> Also Sonntag bin ich wohl dabei. Werde aber selbst anreisen und Pascal mitnehmen wenn er kann. Geld müßte er jetzt haben. Habe schließlich seine Mutter und sein Skateboard gekauft (oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich Sonntag nicht mit Grippe flach liege ...

Und nur wenn ihr mir mein Auto nicht wieder zusaut, wie in Willingen. Da meinte jemand er müßte die dreckige Fußmatte im Auto abstauben. Mein Chef hat es auch direkt freudig zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## Totoxl (20. Oktober 2011)

@Jojo

Ich hätte am Montag Zeit und jede Menge Lust, mögt ihr mich mitnehmen?
Bin auch ganz artig und mache fast alles was ihr von mir wollt


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Oktober 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wenn der Scotti den Pascal mit nimmt kannst du doch bestimmt noch den zico mitnehmen, ich nehm dann die Ketten mit!



rigger,
für dich ist es wohl am besten über die A31 zu fahren, oder?
du könntest uns dann idealerweise an der ausfahrt gescher/coesfeld aufgabeln. dort gibt es unmittelbar einen parkplatz auf der linken seite, wenn du richtung coe fährst.

bis glüder brauchen wir ca. 1,5 std
treffen am parkplatz wär dann um 9:15 uhr


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Oktober 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier ein termin für* samstag *(nicht sonntag,den macht der enduro bestimmt) also für samstag.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12363



ey terminator,
hab mich mal angemeldet


----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch da wo die Autobahnkapelle ist? ok bin ca 9.15 da! ist dicke Jacke angesagt?


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Oktober 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Das ist doch da wo die Autobahnkapelle ist? ok bin ca 9.15 da! ist dicke Jacke angesagt?



was spielt´n die kapelle für´ne mucke 
dicke jacke wäre sehr empfehlenswert!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2011)

samstag kommt der schlabber,da werde ich mich wohl warm anziehen müßen.
sonntag kommen wir zum glüder und es wird  bestimmt wieder heiß  ,also schon wieder dicke jacke .
der rigger bringt vielleicht sogar eine kapelle mit,cool.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> @Jojo
> 
> Ich hätte am Montag Zeit und jede Menge Lust, mögt ihr mich mitnehmen?
> Bin auch ganz artig und mache fast alles was ihr von mir wollt



klasse! und klar machen wir das 
denke gegen halb sieben bei uns abfahren
rest per pn
ich pack einen dachkoffer drauf, soll doch gemütlich
werden, schöne musike, kapellen angucken und so
wird schon


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2011)

hier schon mal was zum einstimmen auf den glüder.
witwenmacher,was ein abgefahrener name für einen trail.


http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/solingen/der_witwenmacher/


----------



## enduro pro (21. Oktober 2011)

schöne videos haben die kollegen auf ihrer seite..... da ist die eine oder andere harte sache dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (21. Oktober 2011)

...dann guckt euch diese auch schon mal genauer an 

http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/solingen/leitplanken_dh/
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/solingen/pilz___trail/
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/solingen/treppen___downhill/
http://www.frosthelm.de/hidden_trails/schwarze_witwe/
http://www.frosthelm.de/hidden_trails/tierheim/


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

witwenmacher,schwarze witwe,witwe bolte,,,,,,,,,,,uuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,,ick hav schiesssssssssss,,,,,,,uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh.
ich glaub ich kaufe mir nur eine halbtageskarte.


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Oktober 2011)

tb, halbe sachen gibbet nich
weder morgen noch heute 
bis gleich...


----------



## Thomas_v2 (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
hab mich für heute auch mal grad eingetragen. Ist das der Parkplatz 'am Pilz' oder der am Hotel?


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub es ist der am pilz, wenn du damit den runden unterstand aus holz am parkplatz hinter den schienen meinst...


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

jau,
am schwarze witwepilz.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (22. Oktober 2011)

Also nicht am Hotel des Grauens...ok


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

gib ins navi  armageddonstraße 666 ein.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Kona-Fahrer kennt sich mit Armageddon, 666 und sonstigen Katastrophen gut aus!  Hehehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (22. Oktober 2011)

Cool - macht mal Lust auf Morgen!!! 

Dann müssen wir die Trails dann nur noch finden... oder werden wir von den Trails gefunden??? 

Wird jacket und fullface empfohlen? Oder leichte Kampfausrüstung?



schlabberkette schrieb:


> ...dann guckt euch diese auch schon mal genauer an
> 
> http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/solingen/leitplanken_dh/
> http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/solingen/pilz___trail/
> ...


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Oktober 2011)

Vollschutz, wie die Reiter der Apocalypse!!


----------



## Zico (22. Oktober 2011)

Scotti: Hast du Dich Fit gespritzt oder hat es Dich erwischt? Holst mich ab? Wann?



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wenn ich Sonntag nicht mit Grippe flach liege ...


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Oktober 2011)

Nein, ich habe heute noch nicht gespritzt

Aber es sollte trotzdem gehen. Treffpunkt ist um 11:00. Fahrzeit 1:Navi.
Ich denke gg. 7:40. 
Ächtz, dann muß ich ja mitten in der Nacht aufstehen. Pascal der alte Sack kann ausschlafen.


----------



## rigger (22. Oktober 2011)

heul nicht, das ist für alle gleich!


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Oktober 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> Cool - macht mal Lust auf Morgen!!!
> 
> Dann müssen wir die Trails dann nur noch finden... oder werden wir von den Trails gefunden???
> 
> *Wird jacket und fullface empfohlen*? Oder leichte Kampfausrüstung?


 
wir völlig überbewertet. 
wenn ich darf würd ich gerne mit euch ne Runde mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (22. Oktober 2011)

Warum nicht komm doch einfach zum treffpunkt. Die dicke Jake und den FF werd ich einpacken, mal schaun ob ich die anziehe...


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Oktober 2011)

@zico
wichtige Planänderung!!! 11:00 Treffen, 1:30 Fahrt, + Toleranz, einladen u. Pascal abholen, ergibt nicht 7:40 sondern 8:30 - 8:40!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

hattest recht schlabber,daß lied kommt im original tatsächlich von den ärzten.
trotzdem bleibt tanzwut in meinen top 5,sind live einfach der hammer.
hier nochmal für den enduro zum text lernen,dann brauche ich morgen im auto nicht alleine singen.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivv7yUvZ16I"]Tanzwut   bitte, bitte lass mich Dein Sklave sein Soti's      - YouTube[/nomedia]

schöne entspannte runde heute,ein durchgeknallter holländer,sonst alles normal.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Vollschutz, wie die Reiter der Apocalypse!!


 
hast einen guten musikgeschmack scotti,ghostriders in the sky,wie passend.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thjCnWf-kEI"]Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Ghostriders In The Sky      - YouTube[/nomedia]
hier enduro,daß gibt es dann ab wuppertal auf die ohren.


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Oktober 2011)

so leute,
habe den termin für morgen erstmal unsichtbar für andere user gemacht
bevor sich noch mehr unbekannte anschließen
wir sind jetzt schon ca. 12 leute
es stehen schließlich nicht alle mitfahrer im termin drin (z.B. scotti oder die freundin von schulte 69)
das wird sonst zu voll auf den trails

wer ohne dicke jacke und ff fährt ist selber schuld
sagt später nicht ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt


----------



## Juppidoo (22. Oktober 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schöne videos haben die kollegen auf ihrer seite..... da ist die eine oder andere harte sache dabei




Ja, es gibt schon geile Trails hier. Wenn der @Langenfelder mitfährt kann er euch alle Einstiege zeigen. Ist quasi unser Hausrevier.
Noch eine Bitte. Postet die Trail nicht wahllos, da wir wegen den "Touristen" z.T. schon Ärger bekommen.
Eine Andere Sache. Kennt ihr Leute, die an Wochenenden im Wiehengebirge oder Wesergebirge unterwegs sind z.B. am Kaiser-Wilhelm Denkmal? Touren/Enduro. Bin ab und zu in Minden und würd mich gern mal bei Locals einklinken.

Euch viel Spaß

Juppidoo


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Oktober 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt schon geile Trails hier. Wenn der @Langenfelder mitfährt kann er euch alle Einstiege zeigen. Ist quasi unser Hausrevier.
> Noch eine Bitte. Postet die Trail nicht wahllos, da wir wegen den "Touristen" z.T. schon Ärger bekommen.
> Eine Andere Sache. Kennt ihr Leute, die an Wochenenden im Wiehengebirge oder Wesergebirge unterwegs sind z.B. am Kaiser-Wilhelm Denkmal? Touren/Enduro. Bin ab und zu in Minden und würd mich gern mal bei Locals einklinken.
> 
> ...



keine sorge juppidoo
ich als "tourist" bin öfter bei euch unterwegs
die einstiege kennen wir selber
aber was meinst du mit wahllos gepostet?
schließlich sind die trails alle bei frosthelm zu finden und die links zu den videos sind "ausschließlich" in unserem unterforum gepostet
dass manche trails aus verschiedenen gründen sensibel sind wissen wir und verhalten uns dementsprechend!!


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Oktober 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schöne entspannte runde heute,ein durchgeknallter holländer,sonst alles normal.



jau, war ne lockere adrenalingeschwängerte witwentöterrunde


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Noch eine Bitte. Postet die Trail nicht wahllos, da wir wegen den "Touristen" z.T. schon Ärger bekommen.
> 
> 
> Juppidoo[/quote
> ...


----------



## Zico (22. Oktober 2011)

... klingt ja schon besser in meinen Augen. Guter transparenter Plan! 
Hatte schon überlegt zu welchem Glüder du wohl wolltest.  



scott-bussi schrieb:


> @zico
> wichtige Planänderung!!! 11:00 Treffen, 1:30 Fahrt, + Toleranz, einladen u. Pascal abholen, ergibt nicht 7:40 sondern 8:30 - 8:40!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (22. Oktober 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> Juppidoo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## Juppidoo (22. Oktober 2011)

Das Zitat war natürlich von Teuto Biker und nicht von mir. Sorry


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

wir würden einige,oder eigentlich alle,unserer trails nicht veröffentlichen,erst recht keine wegbeschreibung.du hast natürlich recht wenn du der meinung bist das es  ärger geben kann,mit wem auch immer.


----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2011)

TB, ich werd heut abend noch fleißig lernen und dich nicht allein trällern lassen..bis morgen früh


----------



## jojo2 (22. Oktober 2011)

so viele leute morgen unterwegs??
ich hatte kurz überlegt, ob ich irgendwie dazukommen kann,
aber bei dem gedränge...
erzählt lieber hinterher wie´s war

braunlage fälllt montag flach
es ist zum ...
ach quatsch is einfach nur schaiße.
fragt nicht nach. ich bin grad dabei, 
mich wieder etwas zu beruhigen.
mittwoch, mittwoch ist jetzt geplant
mal schauen.

euch viel spass morgen


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Oktober 2011)

Mist JoJo, eventuell wollte ich Montag da auftauchen. Sag mir kurz bescheid, wenn es doch was wird.


----------



## jojo2 (22. Oktober 2011)

montag wird´s  nichts
fest geplant (hört hört) ist mittwoch - den ganzen tag


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Oktober 2011)

jojo
komm doch einfach morgen spontan mit
ein guter fehlt noch


----------



## Zico (22. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5MYx71UXKw&feature=related"]The Legend of Sam Hill (insane run)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jojo
> komm doch einfach morgen spontan mit
> ein guter fehlt noch


 
einen guten konnte ich so schnell nicht auftreiben,ersatzweise bringe ich den fb mit.


----------



## jojo2 (22. Oktober 2011)

ich liebe euch
passt mir gut auf den fb auf


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

wird gemacht,ist ja schließlich mein job.
viel mehr sorgen mache ich mir um den verrückten holländer
crazydude .


----------



## diddie40 (22. Oktober 2011)

wünsche euch allen viel spaß


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

jau danke diddie,
wer auf einer schwarzen witwe keinen spaß bekommt ist selber schuld.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Holländer (cannondude?) hat echt gut was rausgehauen, Respekt
Und alles immer so locker weg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2011)

bong,,,,ich sach nur bong.
war echt locker,hätte  noch nen wohnwagen hinten dran hängen können.


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Oktober 2011)

echt ey, der dude, wahnsinn!!
und du hast gut einen reingehauen........bekommen 
alles gut oder ist suppe löffeln angesagt?




Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Der Holländer (cannondude?) hat echt gut was rausgehauen, Respekt
> Und alles immer so locker weg....


----------



## Thomas_v2 (22. Oktober 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> echt ey, der dude, wahnsinn!!
> und du hast gut einen reingehauen........bekommen
> alles gut oder ist suppe löffeln angesagt?



Ne, alles gut. Zumindest keine bike-technisch relevanten Körperteile beeinflusst.
Hab nur irgendwie das Gefühl als ob ich heute beim Zahnarzt war. Der Teuto-Arzt macht auf jeden Fall ohne Betäubung. Mad Dentist der...

Muss morgen mein Bike-Ego beim Droppen von der Bordsteinkante wieder aufbauen.


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Oktober 2011)

heute im teuto mit den verrückten hunden:


----------



## rigger (23. Oktober 2011)

sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus...


----------



## cannondude (23. Oktober 2011)

Hat richtig Spass gemacht gestern. Irgendwie hat alles geklappt (ausser diese sch... Enduro-Rennen-Strecke, die hat es echt in sich). Gerne wieder und danke Schlabber für das geile Vid. Viel spass heute, hau rein!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Oktober 2011)

wie gestern schon besprochen,einen termin mit der passenden ausrüstung um die letzten teutonischen wiederstandsnester auszuradieren muß kommen.
wie schaut es mit dem 12. oder 13. 11 aus?


----------



## cannondude (23. Oktober 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wie schaut es mit dem 12. oder 13. 11 aus?


Ich bin dabei. 12. oder 13. ist mir egal.


----------



## diddie40 (23. Oktober 2011)

12./13. habe ich auch mal wieder Zeit


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Oktober 2011)

An alle Beteiligten, war ein super schöner Tag heute im Glüder!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (23. Oktober 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> An alle Beteiligten, war ein super schöner Tag heute im Glüder!!!!



Dito - Perfekt! 

... bis auf das Schnitzel Holstein


----------



## Totoxl (23. Oktober 2011)

mmmhhh Schnitzel Holstein...

Bei dem Wetter glaube ich gerne das der Tag gut war. 

Gab es besondere Vorfälle?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Oktober 2011)

Schnitzel Holstein in Glüder... 

Hi zusammen,

ich verspeise gerade mein Abendessen...: Tee mit Halsschmerztabletten und dacht, ich schau mal bei Euch rein.

War super mit Euch und Ihr seid ne tolle Truppe! So muss es sein!

Ich freu mich auf die nächste Runde mit Euch, würd mich bzw. uns freuen!

Schöne Grüße aus Wuppertal

Karsten und Saskia


----------



## Zico (23. Oktober 2011)

... keine Ahnung warum man ein Spiegelei aufs Schnitzel haut!



Totoxl schrieb:


> mmmhhh Schnitzel Holstein...
> 
> Bei dem Wetter glaube ich gerne das der Tag gut war.
> 
> Gab es besondere Vorfälle?


----------



## Totoxl (23. Oktober 2011)

So sieht bei mir ein Strammer Max aus, Brot, Schnitzel, Spiegelei, super lecker und sättigt auch ein wenig als mit Schinken


----------



## Ketta (23. Oktober 2011)

wat war dat schön heute!!!


----------



## rigger (23. Oktober 2011)

Da kann ich nur Zustimmen!!! 

Der Tag ging eigentlich ganz normal los, scottys Freilauf war hinüber   hat er aber wieder hinbekommen.. 

Ich hatte mal wieder die rote Laterne.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Oktober 2011)

Man nennt mich auch Mac Gyver, Daniel Düsentrieb, Einstein...

Wundert mich auch, daß es so gut gehalten hat. Werde mich mal bei DT Swiss als Ingeniör bewerben. Bauen die tatsächlich 2 Sperrklinken ein, obwohl eine locker reicht

Wuppertaler, Solinger und sonstige sind im Teuto immer gerne willkommen.
Dicke Jacke und FF nicht vergessen.

Der Zico hatte heute auch dicke Eier in XXXL mitgebracht


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Oktober 2011)

ein herrlicher tag mit einer horde von verrückten!
was gibt es schöneres 




wiederholen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Gab es besondere Vorfälle?


 

ach bester toto,was soll an so einem tag schon passieren?

oder ? warte mal,da war was.

mädels mit cochones die fast so groß sind wie die vom zico dem alten holsteiner.
jungs die zu allem bereit sind,nur nicht zum bremsen.
trails die süchtig machen.
entspannte leute die einem entspannten und entspannenden sport nachgehen.

das schlechteste schnitzel was ich in meinem ganzen leben je gegessen habe(nochmal besten dank rigger für deine hilfe).

einfach ein geiler tag,also nichts besonderes.


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Oktober 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> ... keine Ahnung warum man ein Spiegelei aufs Schnitzel haut!



Damit man erst beim 1. Bissen satt ist und nicht schon beim Anblick!


----------



## Totoxl (24. Oktober 2011)

Ok habe schon verstanden, mal wieder richtig was verpasst ;(
Das ist nicht meine Saison, nächstes Jahr werde ich versuchen die Freizeit besser zu Planen.
Jetzt schon der erste Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2011)

da hast du allerdings recht,aber es gibt schlimmeres,zum beispiel,,,,,,,,,,,warte kurz,,,,,,zb.,,,,,,äh,,,,,,mir fällt im augenblick nichts ein.
gibt es vielleicht aber ganz sicher.
nicht weinen toto,ist nicht mehr lang bis mittwoch.
tu dir nicht weh in hahnenklee.


----------



## Totoxl (24. Oktober 2011)

Da hast du etwas falsch verstanden, heute hätte ich mit jojo und Nele fahren können, Mittwoch muss ich arbeiten  also darf ich doch weinen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2011)

das macht alles noch viel schlimmer,jetzt muß ich auch weinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (24. Oktober 2011)

Es ist halt so, kein Schw... ist so hart wie das Leben 
Ich schaue jetzt einfach im Netz nach Teilen die mein Bike besser machen würden, wenn ich denn dann mal darauf fahre. 
Frust shopping, nennt sich das glaub ich bei Frauen.


----------



## enduro pro (24. Oktober 2011)

was'n hier los....kollektive weinerei????

man was das schön gestern, war das schööööööööööööööööööön....

das hat doch wieder alles gepaßt, super netten truppe, galaktisches wetter und trainl, trails wie aus dem bilderbuch...apropos bilderbuch, FB, puppentheater????   

das sollten wir auf jeden fall noch mal wiederholen, wenn es klappt noch dieses jahr


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2011)

bringst du mir eins mit?

so´n ohntuuraasch
(weiches sch glaube ich)
und ein 601er
bitte

vielleicht kommt ja heute abend mein wagen zurück, dann könnte ich die räder
rechtzeitig vor mittwoch noch abholen
ich berichte dir dann, damit du auch mal an was schönes denken kannst!


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2011)

enduro
ich sprach grad mit toto
musstest du dich da jetzt wieder einmischen??
dem jungen geht´s nich gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2011)

eventuell könnte auch eine poserfahrt vor einer emsländischen  eisdiele helfen die seele wieder zu reparieren.
kinder die sich von der schützenden hand ihrer mütter reißen nur um einmal dein bike zu berühren.
neidische blicke von typen die nur ein 2008er trekkingbike im keller haben.
mütter die kurz und unauffälig von ihrem cappucino aufschauen und überlegen ob ein typ mit so einem fetten bike evtl. der bessere vater (wie der mit der trekkinggurke) für ihre kinder gewesen wäre.

nur so als tip,so mache ich das immer


----------



## enduro pro (24. Oktober 2011)

ihr braucht echt dringend professionelle hilfe....


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2011)

enduro
du glaubst nicht, wie oft ich das schon probiert habe
damit ist dem toto auch nicht geholfen!
und schon gar nicht mit so komische kommentare
ich finde die idee vom tb echt super
und in lingen gibt´s ne eisdiele (die neben visse toto)
da schmeckt auch noch das eis!
die wär genau richtig
und mütter und kinder und trekkingfahrer und golf-gti - 
oder wie die heute heißen - fahrer gibt es da auch


----------



## Totoxl (24. Oktober 2011)

Super Jungs so mache ich das. Eisdiele, da hätte ich auch von alleine drauf kommen können. 

Muss ich da etwas bestimmtes bestellen damit ich noch cooler, hipper, oder so etwas bin?


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2011)

sisse enduro!
so geht das
toto nimm das, was du gerne magst 
und meine therapeuten sagen immer:
achtsam sein!
mensch ist das schön, jemandem geholfen zu haben
also der tb hat das ja gemacht, aber trotzdem schön

mittwoch kannst du echt nich?
arme socke


----------



## Papa-Joe (24. Oktober 2011)

Eisdielenposing...
darauf hätte ich auch früher kommen sollen. Das ist gut. Dazu werd ich mir meinen Arm wieder in die Schlinge hängen und vielleicht noch einen Verband um den Kopf wickeln. Dazu dann ein Satz wie... mal schauen... "Natürlich ist es hart, aber wer das Leben spüren will muss ab und zu die Grenzen ausloten" oder.... "Klar tut es weh, aber wenn das Adrenalin zur Sucht wird, muss man sowas aushalten"... Ja, das klingt gut. Dafür krieg ich doch mindestens eine Super-Rieseneisbombe ausgegeben!
Das probier ich gleich mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (24. Oktober 2011)

Haben Eisdielen nicht schon zu?
Ist doch Winter!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Oktober 2011)

Tach zusammen,

hat jemand von den tapferen Teutonen etwas dagegen, wenn ich Bilder in meinem Album von der gestrigen Tour hochlade?

Hier noch zwei schicke Videos, eines aus der Region, die wir gestern zusammen gefahren sind, das andere aus einer Gegend, die ich Euch aber erst verrate, wenn ihr nochmal vorbei schaut 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B04TMCQT58c"]Ruhr-Tales II.      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iorP-mJRRio&feature=related"]RUHR-TALES I. - All Mountain meets Enduro      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rigger (24. Oktober 2011)

Lad die ruhig hoch!

Wie gehts euch denn heute? Alles wieder gut?


----------



## Zico (24. Oktober 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wie gehts euch denn heute? Alles wieder gut?



... hab immer noch ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht!
Und selbst - schweren Kater?


----------



## rigger (24. Oktober 2011)

mir gehts gut, habs heute ein wenig ruhiger angehen lassen...

ich meinte auch eher Kartsen und saskia..


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Oktober 2011)

Jungs den Ruhr II. seid Ihr gefahren ( wenn auch nicht komplett ) wegduck 

bis die Tage im Wald


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Oktober 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von den tapferen Teutonen etwas dagegen, wenn ich Bilder in meinem Album von der gestrigen Tour hochlade?
> 
> ...



mach hinne, lad die sachen hoch!!

wer hat uns denn da auf thales 2 heimlich gefilmt 

ist ja lustig, thales 1 kenn ich auch
ist direkt hinter unserem büro
ich arbeite in bochum nähe uni
die gute alte dh-strecke am kalwes


----------



## rigger (24. Oktober 2011)

Video ist fertig und wird grad gespeichert... 

Hochladen muss ich es noch.


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Oktober 2011)

Sch..ße wo von redet Ihr da alle? Hab ich was verpasst?

hab zum ersten mal ******* geschrieben hier, die haben das einfach geixt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Sch..ße wo von redet Ihr da alle? Hab ich was verpasst?
> t


 
wenn ich dir das erzähle haben wir hier den nächsten am weinen.
darum komm mal lieber bei mich bei,dat is besser wenn ich dir dat hier nich sach wat da los war.
nur dat,wir waren in ruhrpott drin.

oder schau dir den video vom rigger an,
der müßte gleich hier irgendwo auftauchen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Oktober 2011)

rigger hau rein.


----------



## rigger (24. Oktober 2011)

mein werk ist getan, 62 % sind hochgeladen.... 

gemach, gemach....


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2011)

wo isser hin?
rigger?
riiiiiiiiiiiggggggggggggggeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr!
hast du nicht was vergessen?
rigger?
hatte er nicht  gesagt er wolle den video hochladen ?oder  wollte er seinen laden hoch gehen lassen?
rigger?


----------



## diddie40 (25. Oktober 2011)

die letzten 10% dauern immer länger


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2011)

ich hab zeit.
oh,die feuerwehr rückt wieder ein.
ob sie den video retten konnten?
rigger?
du hast das nicht wirklich gemacht,oder?
rigger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2011)

ich hab jetzt 3 mal versucht das vid hochzuladen, wenn es hochgeladen ist erscheint aber mein willingen vid vom 3.10. ?????   

Ich probier das gleich nochmal am PC im büro...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2011)

ist wahrscheinlich löschwasser im pc


----------



## jojo2 (25. Oktober 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Sch..ße wo von redet Ihr da alle? Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> hab zum ersten mal ******* geschrieben hier, die haben das einfach geixt



christian
wenn du ******* schreiben willst,
musst du die neue rechtschreibung verwenden:
schaiße, scheyße und so
scheiiiße geht wahrscheinlich auch

kriege nachher mein auto zueüxk, fahre dann morgend früh nach braunlage
wenn jemand zusteigen will...

race to one oft the "race"tracks in this world
second try

hoffentlich muss ich morgen nicht wieder neudeutsch rechtschreiben 
cu


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2011)

Gestern mal eben schnell zusammnegekloppt...


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen an euch alle 

Also meinem Kopp gehts wieder gut, glaube so ganz normal wird der eh nicht mehr 

Ich lade nachher oder so mal Fotos von meinem Helm hoch. Wäre super, wenn ihr da mal einmal drauf schauen könnt. Kann mich nicht recht entscheiden, ob es da schon "nötig" ist den einzuschicken.

Jetzt wird erstmal das Video geschaut 

Boah und vielen lieben Dank, dass ihr uns mitgenommen habt!!
Das hat echt Spaß gemacht und ich hab mich sauwohl gefühlt 

Viele liebe Grüße aus Wuppertal


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (25. Oktober 2011)

Cooles Video!! Vielen Dank dafür 

Beim Niederknien des Herrn Schulte sieht man ja förmlich den Schulterpanzer knacken.

Gut, dass wir, vorallem die Locals, die Rüstung trugen


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja war echt super und schreit nach wiederholung.... 

Lad die bilder mal hoch, aber ich schätze wenn da ein riss sein sollte würde ich mir nen neuen holen...


----------



## Zico (25. Oktober 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Gestern mal eben schnell zusammnegekloppt...


... und ich sitz hier auf der Arbeit und komme wegen Sperre nicht auf die Vid-Seite - shit!


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2011)

kein handy mit wlan oder flat zum schauen? Ansonsten warten...


----------



## Zico (25. Oktober 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> kein handy mit wlan oder flat zum schauen? Ansonsten warten...


Kein Empfang hier im Gebäude - aber vielleicht in Mittach!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (25. Oktober 2011)

sieht nach sehr viel spaß aus, nächstes mal muss ich unbedingt mit


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2011)

hey karsten...

wenn du ne schöne runde anzubieten hast dann schlag einfach nen termin vor  es werden sich bestimmt wieder ne menge netter leuts aus unserem revier finden die mit wollen...

oder ihr kommt mal zu uns


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Oktober 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> mach hinne, lad die sachen hoch!!
> 
> wer hat uns denn da auf thales 2 heimlich gefilmt
> 
> ...


Tach auch,
ich hab da nix dolles anzubieten was die Filmereri angeht, ausserdem ist nur ein Foto was geworden. Ich stell aber nachher mal ein.

Was Bochum angeht: Ich kenn den Bikepark nicht, sondern nur die Trails. Aber gut zu wissen 
Ich dachte, der Park wäre wo anders...

Ich find gerade die beiden Filmchen aber echt nett, zumal Saskia in dem Laden ihr Radl gekauft hat.


rigger schrieb:


> Lad die ruhig hoch!
> 
> Wie gehts euch denn heute? Alles wieder gut?


Hi,

danke der Nachfrage! Alles ok, mal abgesehen von der Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung..., aber Schulter usw. ist alles gut.

Schönes Video im übrigen! Weiss ich ja, was auf dem Wunschzettel für Weihnachten steht!


enduro pro schrieb:


> hey karsten...
> 
> wenn du ne schöne runde anzubieten hast dann schlag einfach nen termin vor  es werden sich bestimmt wieder ne menge netter leuts aus unserem revier finden die mit wollen...
> 
> oder ihr kommt mal zu uns



Hey Chriss,

also ja habe ich, dann aber nicht so teschnisch schwer wie in Solingen, sondern eher flowiger mit ein zwei schwierigen Stellen drin. Das war schon so mit das schwerste, was man hier bei uns so fahren kann.
Was einen Termin angeht: Kein Problem! Ich fahr den Winter durch und dann finden wir bestimmt nochmal was. Würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen, denn nicht nur der Dämpfer hat sich gelohnt, sondern vielmehr der Kontakt der daraus entstanden ist.

Ein Bikeparkwochenende nächstes Jahr sollten wir schonmal anpeilen, so mit abends Grillen, Bierchen usw. Das fänd ich auf jeden Fall auch super.



Alles in allem muss ich rückblickend sagen: SUPER mit Euch! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und so muss es sein in der Gruppe!
Wir kommen auf alle Fälle mal in den Teuto, am besten schon am langen Wochenende aber ich werd erstmal halblang machen, denn mein Schädel brummt ganz schön und sifft vor allem.

Schaun wir mal....


Viele Grüße aus Wuppertal!

Karsten


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Oktober 2011)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Das hat echt Spaß gemacht und ich hab mich sauwohl gefühlt



Wir sind ja auch alle fürchterlich nett und toll und super und die Besten und können alles und ... und...

Nein, als war wirklich auch für uns eine sehr schöne Tour. Und die Locals waren auch sehr nett.

Bei Deinem Sturz bist Du doch eher über den Helm gerutscht als damit aufgeschlagen, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der Helm da großen Schaden genommen hat. Aber man ist halt immer unsicher...
Im Zweifel ist es fürs Gefühl besser ihn zu ersetzen.


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (25. Oktober 2011)

> Wir sind ja auch alle fürchterlich nett und toll und super und die Besten und können alles und ... und...


Jaaaa   Nur schade, dass ich das mit der "ohne Hose fahren" falsch verstanden habe. Das hätte mich interessiert  

Und bei dem Sturz bin ich schon auf den Helm geknallt. Zumindest fühlte sich meine linke Gesichtshälfte danach an. Und auf der Seite ist auch der kleine Riss. Vielleicht kann der Herr mit dem Siffkopf die Fotos schonmal einstellen?! Es gibt ja auch Leute die arbeiten müssen 


Ich hab jetzt mal an Giro den Bericht geschickt. Die haben ja zum Glück dieses Crash Replacement. Wenn das kein großer Akt ist mach ich das glaub ich einfach... Dann habe ich doppelt drauß gelernt  Aber bis zum Sturz wars soooo cool!! 

Ich hoffe nur, dass es bei euch besseres Essen gibt. 
Außer das SM-Menü hat mich nichts wirklich angesprochen. Wie war eigentlich die anschließende Schlabbermassage mit den netten Ladies?


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2011)

ja das nächste mal nehm ich auch die Waffeln und nicht das komische Schnitzel!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2011)

die futterlocations bei uns sind im vergleich zum campingplatz wahre "schlemmerparadise"...

kuchen und herzhaftes gibt es "am nassen dreieck" super lecker und günstig, in der "Almhütte" gibt es bockwurst mit K-satal und brot oder brezen, pizza in brochterbeck und pommes in tecklenburg..und nicht zu vergessen das lokal im bocketal am camping soll die wahre "offenbarung" an deutscher küche sein...

das mit der lockeren gruppe ist schon sehr wichtig und der spaß wird bei uns auch ganz groß geschrieben und steht immer an erster stelle...alle kann nix muß..würd uns freuen euch mal begrüßen zu dürfen...immer mal wieder mitlesen und die termine anschauen...meist sind touren am sonntag geplant, wetter vorausgesetzt...


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Oktober 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> ja das nächste mal nehm ich auch die Waffeln!!



Und das Snickers
und das Nuts
und das Mars
und die Bockwurst
und die Pizza 
...

so jetzt ganz schnell weg hier!!

Ist echt nicht böse gemeint Rigger!! Aber gefühlt hast du Sonntag nur gegessen und geschoben.


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich musste mich auch doppelt so anstrengen wie ihr.... 































 

hat einer zufällig nen tacho dabei gehabt und weiß wieviele Km und Hm das waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Oktober 2011)

Aus eigener Erfahrung würd ich tippen: max. 20 km, eher 15 mit 750 hm


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. Oktober 2011)

ey schulte allso wenn schon ein video von den Teutonen...dann fachgerecht gechnitten.wir sind da verwöhnt!!!!  und nicht 10 video schnipsel!!!
MFG


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Oktober 2011)

Jaja...

Es sind nur sechs Schnipsel, nicht zehn!


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2011)

Der beisst nicht, der will nur spielen... 

...und ärgert sich das er nicht dabei war....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Oktober 2011)

weiss ich doch! Ihr habt doch vorgestern ständig über ihn gesprochen und erwähnt wie sehr er sich ärgern wird,  nicht mitgekommen zu sein!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. Oktober 2011)

genau rigger,hab echt was verpasst,zumal ich ja einen Scratch wingman gehabt hätte.hoffe wir schaffen das dieses Jahr nochmal.
@ Andre Samstag Winterberg??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Oktober 2011)

Du hättest sogar zwei gehabt!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2011)

ja, der rigger....immer für nen snickers oder nuts zu haben  

wenn du dir nen vernünftigen riegel reinhauen würdest hätte keiner was gesagt und dein "körper" würd es dir danken 

und dein bike, dein geldbeutel, deine eltern..... 

und wir auch...immer dieses gewarte


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2011)

Hey nich frech werden Enduro!! 

Normaler weise reichen mir ja auch die Schnitten und das Wasser was ich dabei hab, diese langen Steigungen bin ich nicht gewohnt. Hätte nicht gedacht das es da so lang und schmutzig bergauf geht. Bei mir gehts ja höchstens mal 200m lang wo ich bergauf treten muss, am sonntag wars ganz schön heftig für mich... 

aber geil wars trotzdem...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. Oktober 2011)

ohhh es wird schmutzig im Kingclick Tread


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch so bei mir gedacht:
Der arme rigger, für ihn haben die im bergischen die Steigungen viel länger gemacht als für uns anderen!

Ich bin ja nur froh, daß ich diesmal nicht abgekackt bin!!

Ja, ja, Schnitten und Wasserlol:), wer´s glaubt!


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Oktober 2011)

Sooooo, es ist vollbracht!!



Der Scotti hat ein neues Hinterrad! 

Mit neuer Nabe!

Es eiert nicht mehr herum wie das Alte,
die Nabe macht schöne laute Töne
und ich kann jetzt wieder ohne Angst im 
Nacken fahren

Dank MSghostrider77!! 
Und das alte Laufrad habe ich auch noch!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2011)

wasser und trocken brot für min 2 jahre und 3x die woche 20km biken und dann bist du vielleicht fit...vielleicht...

ja, die bösen langen anstiege...und die waren im vergleich zum teuto auch noch eher sehr flach...

und scotti, nochmals respekt vor deiner leistung 

pascal, nächstes mal biste wieder mit dabei....


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2011)

am samstag dem 12.11 hat der gleiche sani dienst der auch den papa joe so nett versorgt hat.
das ist ein zeichen.
wir müßen wieder los.
los in den finsteren und bösen teuto.
nichts für schwache nerven.
er oder du.
*es kann nur einen geben.*
einer muß den preis zahlen und er wird hoch sein,
entweder ihr lacht nach dem duell über ihn oder ihr werdet für immer schweigen und leugnen ihn überhaupt gekannt zu haben.

zeigt dem teuto wer ihr seid.

die letzten paar ungefahrenen spots,(man könnte auch sagen "ich weiß was du letzten sommer nicht getan hast") stehen auf dem stundenplan.

ich mache den treffpunkt und die uhrzeit aus bekannten gründen nicht öffentlich.

überlegt es euch sehr,sehr(einmal noch)sehr gut ob ihr diesen weg wirklich gehen wollt

uuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

codewort: helloween ,daß kettenblatt massaker

aus rücksicht auf die rettungskräfte findet der treff nur bei trockenheit statt


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2011)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

tb der alte ledernacken...immer diese samstagsdinger  muß ich arbeiten


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich krieg Angst!

Ich glaub ich trau mich nicht!


Aber es gibt jemand der hat Respekt vor meiner Leistung!

Er meint bestimmt das ich mit nur einer Sperrklinke fahren konnte und daß ich meinen Teller ganz alleine leer gegessen habe!

In diesem Sinne: Hoch lebe der rigger, der hat sogar noch den Rest vom Ledernacken TB gegessen!! (ich meine vom Teller von TB )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (25. Oktober 2011)

Jau - eine schöne harte Teutonentortur!
Immer eine gute Sache...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> am samstag dem 12.11 hat der gleiche sani dienst der auch den papa joe so nett versorgt hat.
> das ist ein zeichen.
> 
> 
> aus rücksicht auf die rettungskräfte findet der treff nur bei trockenheit statt


 

ich habe den dienstplan doch nicht geschrieben!


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Oktober 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> @ Andre Samstag Winterberg??



ist das ne einladung zum demo fahren?
ich hab nämlich bis dahin immer noch kein bike


----------



## cannondude (26. Oktober 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> am samstag dem 12.11 hat der gleiche sani dienst der auch den papa joe so nett versorgt hat.
> das ist ein zeichen.
> wir müßen wieder los.


Yo, ich bin dabei. Aber lass uns ruhig anfangen... Die Treppe habe ich  auch noch nicht geschafft... Anschließend der Enduro-Rennen Trail... Und dann... Ach es gibt noch so viele schöne Stellen im Teuto. Ich freue mich jetzt schon.


----------



## Zico (26. Oktober 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> genau rigger,hab echt was verpasst,zumal ich ja einen Scratch wingman gehabt hätte.hoffe wir schaffen das dieses Jahr nochmal.
> @ Andre Samstag Winterberg??


 
Wetter soll am WE gut werden, wenn trocken bin ich in Winterberg dabei! 
Wie geht es Deinem Malocher-Rücken?


----------



## Zico (26. Oktober 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ist das ne einladung zum demo fahren?
> ich hab nämlich bis dahin immer noch kein bike


... dann hast du ja Zeit das Video vom Glüder reinzustellen 
- macht nichts wenns schnell geht!


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2011)

genau mach mal hinne!


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Oktober 2011)

boah jungs
so kann ich nicht arbeiten
immer dieser druck

bin kurz vor nem teutonentourenvideobearbeitungsburnout...


...wer schenkt mir einen daunhilla und/oder frieraida...


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Oktober 2011)

naaaaa gut,

da isset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (26. Oktober 2011)

Voll schaise....
Erst ärger ich mich das ich nicht mit konnte und jetzt als ich das Video gesehen habe ärger ich mich noch mehr


----------



## Zico (26. Oktober 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> naaaaa gut,
> 
> da isset


... na also - geht doch unter gesundem Druck  

Werde es mir gleich @home genüsslich reinziehn!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Video!
Alle die nicht mit waren sind zu recht neidisch!!


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2011)

Echt schönes Vid schlabber!!! 

So jetzt aber ab in den Wald! Nightride!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2011)

während spielberg sich nur noch an tim und struppi traut , werden die wege des schlabber immer _steiniger_.
im wahrsten sinne


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Oktober 2011)

Super geworden Andre! Schön auch mal bewegte Bilder hier aus der Gegend zu sehen! Freu mich schon aufs nächste!

@Ketta: Vergiss was ich auf der Bank sagte! Habs mit nem Blümchen wieder gut gemacht und Du hattest recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2011)

es ist schon wieder so weit.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Oktober 2011)

Watt?? Meinste mich?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2011)

nee mich


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2011)

Geilstes Wetter zum Nightriden!!! Hatte zum glück nen ersatzakku für die lampe dabei... 

Wasn los Teuto, willst du drüber reden...


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2011)

der,der,der fb hat mir noch nie was geschenkt,,,,,noch nie


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (26. Oktober 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der,der,der fb hat mir noch nie was geschenkt,,,,,noch nie




da, nur für dich:   *@*->-- 

nä, watt schön ... 

um die stimmung nicht zu hoch kochen zu lassen - was haltet ihr davon:


----------



## Papa-Joe (27. Oktober 2011)

Uäh, hätte ich den einen Sonntag mal lieber meine Unterbuxen gewaschen statt mich im Teuto auf die Nase zu legen! Die Meisten der Trails bin ich auch schon mal gefahren, ich weiß also was ich verpasst habe. 
Ein paar Stellen sahen schon auf dem Video echt hart aus, die muss ich unbedingt auch mal live sehen (und fahren)!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Oktober 2011)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> da, nur für dich:   *@*->--



eine blume für den terminator 
wie romantisch
jetzt muss er bestimmt wieder weinen...
...äähh, können maschinen überhaupt weinen 


...den helm würd ich ersetzen....


----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2011)

hääää watt is das schön harmonisch hier....

für all die, die am nightride teilnehmen wollen hier erst einmal eine schlechte nachricht...


ich liege seit gestern mit ner bronchitis im bett und kann nix, aber auch gar nix 


also muß ich den termin absagen, da ich nicht weiß wann ich wieder fit bin....

schlabber, cooles video...sehr schön gemacht...


----------



## Zico (27. Oktober 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hääää watt is das schön harmonisch hier....
> für all die, die am nightride teilnehmen wollen hier erst einmal eine schlechte nachricht...
> ich liege seit gestern mit ner bronchitis im bett und kann nix, aber auch gar nix
> also muß ich den termin absagen, da ich nicht weiß wann ich wieder fit bin....


 
Wer ist diese Bronchitis? Kenne ich die? 
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. Oktober 2011)

Gute Besserung enduro!!! Das wird schon wieder... 

Jana den helm würd ich auch ersetzen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Oktober 2011)

@Chriss: Gute Besserung! Jetzt weiss ich ja, von wem ichs hab..., die Bazillen waren doch schon auf dem Dämpfer verteilt...

Kennste Gelomyrtol? http://www.gelomyrtol-forte.de/

Kann ich sehr empfehlen zur Zeit


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> eine blume für den terminator
> wie romantisch
> jetzt muss er bestimmt wieder weinen...
> ...äähh, können maschinen überhaupt weinen
> ...


 
ob ich mich gefreut habe?
ja natürlich,danke.
bis auf ein blaues veilchen hatte ich noch nie eine eigene blume.
bei der letzten inspektion haben die mir zwar aus versehen altes blumenwasser in das kühlsystem gekippt,aber das war auch schon alles.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ..
> 
> 
> ich liege seit gestern mit ner bronchitis im bett und kann nix, aber auch gar nix
> ...


 

versuch es damit  http://viagrakaufende.de/products/viagra.htm


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2011)

Wie jetzt, den Nightride abgesagt???

Ich finde wir sollten den Nightride trotzdem machen. Ich habe mich schon seit Wochen darauf gefreut. Können danach am Pilz ja noch einige Pilz o.ä. trinken.

Oder habe ich da nur was falsch verstanden??


----------



## Totoxl (27. Oktober 2011)

Das soll am Montag Abend statt finden richtig? Leider haben wir Niedersachsen keinen Westfalentag


----------



## avid49 (27. Oktober 2011)

Das könnte doch auch am Sonntag stattfinden,oder?
Was sagt denn der TB dazu?


----------



## diddie40 (27. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es am 11.11.
wer Lust hat, kann sich ja verkleiden


----------



## avid49 (27. Oktober 2011)

avid49 schrieb:


> Das könnte doch auch am Sonntag stattfinden,oder?
> Was sagt denn der TB dazu?




Verkaufe mein HT,siehe Anzeige!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
War heute mit Christian in Winterberg!
War ein schöner Tag, leider muss man sagen ist die Saison dort
quasi vorbei... trocken wirds nicht mehr, und alles strecken (vorallem das Holz) 
ist spiegel glatt! 

Wie siehts mit unserer Nachttour aus? Gibts was neues?


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2011)

avid49 schrieb:


> Das könnte doch auch am Sonntag stattfinden,oder?
> Was sagt denn der TB dazu?


 
na was wohl?,,,,,,,,machen,,,,,,,,,,auf jeden fall machen,,,
ich bin leider nicht dabei (neue trails im odenwald checken).
aber warum soll der nightride den überhaupt ausfallen?
ich kann euch gerne meinen biblischen 3 würstchengrill leihen.
beim letzten treff hat er immerhin 16 hungrige biker satt bekommen und anschließend fast  noch den parkplatz abgebrannt.
stuhl und fettschläuche kann jeder mitbringen,bier und was zum trinken auch.
fertig ist der nightride


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Oktober 2011)

ja gestern mit Jojo in Braunlage und heut mir Richard Winterberg. Mann hab ich ein Glück. Dank Euch Jungs, war wirklich schön.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2011)

hier was für den glüder fanclub
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12371


----------



## diddie40 (27. Oktober 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier was für den glüder fanclub
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12371


 
da bin ich in der schweiz, allerdings mit ner rock´n roll show und nicht zum biken. mensch, müsst ihr immer solche aktionen machen, wenn ich keine zeit habe? wünsche euch viel spaß


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Oktober 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier was für den glüder fanclub
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12371



Jo..., mitm Cycleman..., der kennt, soweit ich weiss, jeden Stock und Stein in Solingen!

Netter Typ wie ich hörte, aus dem gleichnamigen Laden in Solingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ja gestern mit Jojo in Braunlage und heut mir Richard Winterberg. Mann hab ich ein Glück. Dank Euch Jungs, war wirklich schön.




ich habe zu danken!
jo christian 
vorgestern in braunlage das hat mir sehr gefallen. 
das war sehr sehr entspannt 
(die paar aufnahmen, die wir gemacht haben sind nachher im ibc.tv).

also leute.
der besuch in braunlage war sogar richtig klasse! 
ich bin nämlich in braunlage das oohhntuuhraasch - mit weichem sch gefahren - mit einer lyrik 
(die neue und mit dh-kartusche). wahnsinn. ich wußte nicht, 
dass man so über den boden gleiten kann. und so grandios wendig das rad. 
ich ras jetzt noch über die steine und durch die kurven.
also is klar, welches mein nächstes rad ist.
na ja fast. 
für touren ist das nur bedingt geeignet und dann müsste auch noch 
ein weiteres kettenblatt dran und so...
muss jetzt noch das coilair ausprobieren. aber eigentlich will ich gar nicht. 
aber dafür bin ich zu sehr frau und es bricht wieder die vernunft durch: 
sonst brauchst du ja mindestens zwei räder...
(ich glaube zwei würden eigentlich auch reichen -
wenn ich eine zuschaltbare doppelbrücke in eins der räder bekomme. 
doppelbrücke bin ich nämlich in braunlage auch kurz gefahren. 
warum sacht mir das denn keiner, wie das ist. verdammt.)


----------



## cannondude (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann Dir den Coilair nur empfehlen. Ist glaube ich das bessere Kompromiss. 

Hat noch jemand bock am Sonntag zu fahren? 10.00h Bocketal?


----------



## Zico (28. Oktober 2011)

Werde morgen mit Pascal Winterberg schredden!
Das Wetter muss man ja gnadenlos ausnutzen...

Also liebe Jünger des Zweirades - schließt Euch uns an! Die Erleuchtung ist nahe...


----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2011)

cannondude schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir den Coilair nur empfehlen. Ist glaube ich das bessere Kompromiss.
> 
> Hat noch jemand bock am Sonntag zu fahren? 10.00h Bocketal?



noch bin ich zu sehr mann
lieber hätte ich das entourage 
und das coil air
und die zuschaltbare doppelbrücke
und
und

am wochenende haben wir familienfeier
wegfahren is nich
cu
trotzdem


----------



## enduro pro (28. Oktober 2011)

was für ein wetter und ich liege auf dem sofa 

zum glück sehe ich jetzt auch nix mehr...bindehautentzündung  nur noch augen zu oder dunkler raum..... 

ich würd den nightride durchziehen, der treffpunkt ist doch gut um noch nen bier zu trinken oder doch eben schnell den grill anzuschmeißen...

haut rein jungs...ich werd an euch denken...


----------



## Ketta (28. Oktober 2011)

@enduro: geteiltes leid ist halbes leid, liege auch auf dem sofa, nasennebenhöhlen zu... der glüder war wohl zu hart für uns, gute besserung!


----------



## rigger (28. Oktober 2011)

Allen gute besserung!! Ich geh gleich noch ne runde biken im Wald!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Oktober 2011)

mit Wald meinst Du Dein Gewächshaus?


----------



## rigger (28. Oktober 2011)

Ne da kannste nicht beiken drin...


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Oktober 2011)

meinst Du nicht wir können da ein Foam Pit drinn aufbauen? Das Grünzeug stellen wir einfach nach Draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (28. Oktober 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> Werde morgen mit Pascal Winterberg schredden!
> 
> Zico- morgen leichter Regen in Winterberg !


----------



## ricobra50 (28. Oktober 2011)

Zico- morgen leichter Regen in Winterberg ![/QUOTE]


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Oktober 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29017795"]Experience Zero Gravity on Vimeo[/ame]

unbedingt gucken! Super Video ganz ohne Bikes!


----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2011)

rigger wachsen da snickers?

ich jedenfalls fahr jetzt ins theater
willi lieferscheidt gibt bukowsky
auf euer wohl!

und gute besserung
macht´s euch kuschelig


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Oktober 2011)

Snickers? Rigger ich komm vorbei!


----------



## rigger (28. Oktober 2011)

so wieder da, 18 km 450 hm wenn ich mytracks vertrauen kann....

Sorry chris ich hab nur nen Nuts baum...


----------



## ricobra50 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo leute mein vorschlag morgen Teuto !!?


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2011)

tag 
schlabberkette. habe vorhin erfahren, was launch 
(hatte der unter mein letztes video geschrieben) bedeutet
(ist lounge das gleiche?? )
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,
ist das wie damals im jugendheim: polstermöbel, 
man mach´t sich´s bequem und im hintergrund laufen hendrix und doors 
und zwischendurch auch mal miles davis - cool.
nich schlecht und tatsächlich so war das in braunlage.

aber wegen montag: was ist nun mit der nachtfahrt?
ich würd ja einen termin machen, könnte aber nur mit 80%er
wahrscheinlichkeit kommen...
übernimmt jemand den termin vom enduro?


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tag
> .
> übernimmt jemand den termin vom enduro?


ich betone an dieser stelle das es sich hierbei weder um einen termin zur darmspiegelung , noch  um ein vorstellungsgespräch zum finanzminister von griechenland handelt.
nur um einen nightride,,,,,euch viel spaß im dunklen teuto,,einen besseren termin wie halloween gibt es dafür nicht.
bis bald im wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2011)

hätte ich fast vergessen,heute sprach mich ein kollege an ob ich jemanden kennen würde der interesse an einem neuwertigen norco a-linie , ich glaube modell 07 ,2 mal gefahren,200mm federweg, oder einem sehr gut erhaltenen scott nitrous 20 hat.
das scott soll 700 vhb kosten,daß norco nach gebot.
rufnummer bei mir.
sollte es zu einem geschäftsabschluß kommen werden die üblichen 4,8 % in form von einer 0,5 liter einheit bier fällig.


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tag
> schlabberkette. habe vorhin erfahren, was launch bedeutet
> (ist lounge das gleiche?? )
> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,
> ...



jojo
ich meinte natürlich die polstermöbelversion im jugendheim
nicht das formel-1 gedönse, dieses antischleuderdingens


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. Oktober 2011)

Zum Nightride am Montag Abend schaffs ich zeitlich nicht, da sitz ich noch in der Uni. Aber wenn jemand am Dienstag oder Mitwoch für ne sanfte Halb-Invalidenrunde zu haben wäre, wär ich dabei.



schlabberkette schrieb:


> jojo
> ich meinte natürlich die polstermöbelversion im jugendheim
> nicht das formel-1 gedönse, dieses antischleuderdingens



Formel 1.... war das nicht ne Musiksendung??? Was hat das denn mit umherwirbelnden Polstermöbeln zu tun?


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Oktober 2011)

das könnte ich dir am mittwoch erklären.
15:00 uhr parkplatz dörenthe?
es werden nur wege gefahren die über 3m breit sind,dann kannst du (wahrscheinlich)nirgendwo runterfallen.


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle die auch schon wach sind

Umstellung auf Winterzeit und draußen strahlender Sonnenschein. 
Ist das jetzt schon die Klimakatastrophe?? Wenn ja kann es ruhig so bleiben.


Jetzt aber mal zur Sache:
Hat jemand noch Umzugskartons die er mir leihen kann? Ich muß so langsam schon mal anfangen meinen kram zusammen zu packen. Wenn mir also jemand ein paar Kartons leihen kann, bitte melden.


----------



## rigger (30. Oktober 2011)

ich hab noch welche über... ca. 10 stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (30. Oktober 2011)

prima, würde ich gerne ausleihen! Vorher aber bitte das Nuts-Papier herausnehmen

Würde ich mit bei Zeiten gerne abholen, oder Du bringst sie mir mal zum Biken mit.
Danke schon mal im Voraus!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Oktober 2011)

ich kann dir stabile kartons besorgen so viel du brauchst,die kannst zu anschließend verbrennen und würstchen drauf grillen.
mmmmhhhhhhhhhh  ,,,,, lecker würstchen......
apropo...wo ist der fb??????????


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Oktober 2011)

Kartons verbrennen? Ist das nicht schädlich für die Umwelt??
Nicht das wir im Winter keinen Schnee kriegen und im Januar noch kurzärmlig
biken müssen.

Achso Mist ich habe gar keine Möglichkeit die Kartons zu verbrennen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Oktober 2011)

da hast du natürlich recht,in österreich zb. ist das verbrennen von umzugkartons  von oktober bis märz verboten.
und was passiert?es schneit.


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. Oktober 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das könnte ich dir am mittwoch erklären.
> 15:00 uhr parkplatz dörenthe?
> es werden nur wege gefahren die über 3m breit sind,dann kannst du (wahrscheinlich)nirgendwo runterfallen.



Klingt gut, da bin ich dabei!


----------



## jojo2 (30. Oktober 2011)

ich hab bestimmt auch noch ein paar kartons,
die verbrenne ich dienstag, 
dann sollte man am mittwoch ohne pudelmütze radfahren können.
wenn dem so ist,
versuch ich am mittwoch um 4 uhr zu euch zu stoßen


----------



## Zico (30. Oktober 2011)

Hey Freaks!
Willingen gestern war echt geil! Zum Glück hab ich Pascal vor dem drohendem Battlefield-Gammel bewahren können. 
Saumäßig guter Grip bei leicht feuchter Strecke. 
0,5 mm Niederschlag ist kein richtiger Regen - aber auch kein Sonnenschein.
Lektion schmerzhaft gelernt: In der Kurve sparsam die Vorderbremse dosieren. ****! Musste meine Eier danach erst wieder aufblasen...
Weisheit des Tages: Lieber ein Burger im Konvoi als ein Schnitzel am Glüder. 
Freue mich schon auf das Video - Pascal hau rein! Dein neuer 48-Kern Prozessor kann ja konvertieren während du Battlefield auf ultra zocks und parallel Pornos streams.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja is fertig...aber is ******* das du nie vor mier her fahren willst!!!!
Dein Riggerstyle Faceplant is auch mit eingebaut....läd hoch..war ein geiler Tag


----------



## jojo2 (30. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> versuch ich am mittwoch um 4 uhr zu euch zu stoßen



is ja quatsch
war vorhin im wald ab halb sechs wirds schon richtig duster
ich werd zusehen, dass ich um 3 bei euch bin



msghosti wird das video immer noch hochgeladen?


----------



## Zico (30. Oktober 2011)

Funzt nicht!


MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Ja is fertig...aber is ******* das du nie vor mier her fahren willst!!!!
> Dein Riggerstyle Faceplant is auch mit eingebaut....läd hoch..war ein geiler Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (30. Oktober 2011)

da ist beim konvertieren wohl was falsch gelaufen...


----------



## jojo2 (30. Oktober 2011)

hoffentlich liest er gerade nicht mit,
und löscht das video.
es gibt bestimmt noch ein paar schöne kommentare


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Oktober 2011)

In den Nachrichten habe ich gerade gesehen wie sie in China 12000 Junkies verhaftet haben, die im Internet öffentlich geraucht haben.

Geh dich schon mal verstecken!!!!
Du auch Zico. 

Falls Du doch verhaftet wirst, ich würde für die nächsten 10 Jahre dein Demo bewegen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Oktober 2011)

Hey Zico,

sind die Shores in Willingen bei dem Wetter dann auch befahrbar? Hoffe für die Damenwelt, dass alles wieder sitzt...


----------



## Zico (30. Oktober 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hey Zico,
> sind die Shores in Willingen bei dem Wetter dann auch befahrbar? Hoffe für die Damenwelt, dass alles wieder sitzt...


... die shores waren kaum nass, kein Problem.
Funktion und Form wieder auf normalem Niveau!


----------



## schlabberkette (31. Oktober 2011)

wo ist das pixelerrorvideo pascal?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. Oktober 2011)

is jetzt heute Nightride??`??


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Oktober 2011)

wir sollten den Nightride trotzdem machen  !!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Oktober 2011)

ich wär beim Nightride dabei, Julian und Werner auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (31. Oktober 2011)

ich nicht, schaff das so früh nicht, später schon oder ich komm nur zum grillen vorbei...


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Oktober 2011)

Nightride-treffpunkt ????


----------



## jojo2 (31. Oktober 2011)

ihr seid witzig
ich würde ja gerne mit euch,
aber dann hätte ich das terminlich etwas vorbereiten müssen

und nachher heißt´s wieder:
jojo fährt gar nich mehr mit
oh kagge

viel spass dann
kagge


----------



## enduro pro (31. Oktober 2011)

rigger, fahr lieber nur zum grillen hin, alles andere ist nix für dich 


den nightridern viel spaß...wo trefft ihr euch denn??? mit meiner leichenblässe und den roten augen von der bindehautentzündung könnte ich euch prima das 
gespenst machen, is ja halloween


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Oktober 2011)

Heute  treffen 18:30 parkplatz bocketal


----------



## jojo2 (31. Oktober 2011)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Heute  treffen 18:30 parkplatz bocketal



jetzt hab ich auch rote augen
aber wegen tränen



weiterhin gute besserung enduro und ketta
ich fahr dann mal jetzt in den wald
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (31. Oktober 2011)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Heute  treffen 18:30 parkplatz bocketal



Wer ist heute dabei !!??


----------



## Zico (31. Oktober 2011)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Wer ist heute dabei !!??


Ich nicht!


----------



## enduro pro (31. Oktober 2011)

hatte ich da nicht eben noch was von "Glüder" gelesen 

ihr glücklichen..wer machts denn????


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Oktober 2011)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Wer ist heute dabei !!??



Kein dabei Termin abgesagt !!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (31. Oktober 2011)

aber christian, julian und werner...?


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Oktober 2011)

Werner ist schon unterwegs, Julian und ich sind spätestens 18:30 am Bocketal.


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ok


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Oktober 2011)

Ricobra ist auch wieder mit von der Partie. Wer noch dazu stoßen will, hier der Kontakt:0177-144 34 04


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Oktober 2011)

Mist jetzt schaffe ich es nicht mehr


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Oktober 2011)

Scott Bussi:

hab gehört Du stehst neuerdings auf Kona?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (1. November 2011)

Tja lieber TB, ich bin Mittwoch leider doch wieder raus. Hab Physiotherapie verordnet bekommen und die erste ist am Mittwoch.

Sollte morgen jemand spontan Zeit finden wäre ich wohl dabei!


----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2011)

dann sag ich auch mal
lieber tb
(denk dir jetzt bitte noch ein paar herzchen dazu)

also: fährst du morgen trotzdem?
ich würde dann gerne mal die eine oder andere knifflige 
stelle ansteuern und meine kamera anschmeißen. 
ich will weiterhin lernen, ein paar wackelfreie bilder 
im laufen hinzukriegen. 
müsste dann aber auch meinen ff mitnehmen, 
denn sowas geht bei mir nicht ohne stürze ab.


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich will weiterhin lernen, ein paar wackelfreie bilder
> im laufen hinzukriegen.
> müsste dann aber auch meinen ff mitnehmen,
> denn sowas geht bei mir nicht ohne stürze ab.



Naja, aber ein bisschen komisch sieht das bestimmt schon aus, wenn der Kameramann dicker gepolstert ist als der Protagonist der an ihm vorbei heizt...


----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2011)

aber sinnvoll
du hast mich noch nicht filmen sehen
ich bin dann immer ganz hin und wech


----------



## rigger (1. November 2011)

Pascal was is denn jetzt mit dem viedeo??


----------



## enduro pro (1. November 2011)

ahhhh ist das leben schön...das wetter ist schön, das fieber weg und die lunge wieder frei...was will man mehr...

was geht denn hier so ab, nix mehr los???

was geht mit glüder und sauerland und teuto???

jemand unterwegs???


----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2011)

du kriegst den hals wohl nicht voll wie??
erhol dich doch erstmal
legst die füße schöne hoch, 
trinkst ne warme milch,
isst einen löffel honig dazu

und die anderen erzählen dir dann wie schön das radfahren bei dem wetter war


ich werd wohl am sonntag noch einmal nach winterberg fahren
wann ist der tb eigentlich mit singen fertig
im odenwald?




diddie
ganz vergessen...
kennst du den thread? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516311


----------



## Totoxl (1. November 2011)

Jojo (mit zarter bettelnder Stimme)
magst du mich evtl. mitnehmen? Hätte auch wohl Lust auf radeln.


----------



## enduro pro (1. November 2011)

ach jojo, man muß halt immer am ball bleiben, von nix kommt nix...

und ich will ja nicht unter die nuts und snickersbiker gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (1. November 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Scott Bussi:
> 
> hab gehört Du stehst neuerdings auf Kona?!



Sieht fast so aus
Danke noch mal für den Support!


----------



## Totoxl (1. November 2011)

Bin neugierig???


----------



## scott-bussi (1. November 2011)

Aaaaaach ne wat war das wieder schön heute!!!!!!!!!

War mit Zico, den Ketten, Schulte u. D wieder im Glüder unterwegs.
Der Schulte hat uns neue Strecken gezeigt mit gaaaanz viel Uphill (sau steil). Ich mußte selbstverständlich schieben, obwohl ich kein einziges Nuts oder Snickers gegessen habe.

Der Zico hat seine Bremse von den magischen Terminatorhänden reparieren lassen. (Die Schlabberkette kann auch ganz zärtlich sein) Mit Kombizange und viel Spucke!

Es war mind. so viel los auf dem Hermannsweg, Sonntags um 15:00. Echt schlimm diese Fußgänger und echt lebensgefährlich wo die über all herunter laufen. Da würde ich höchstens mit dem Bike herunter fahren!!

Also der ganz normale Wahnsinn. Tolle Trails mit netten Leuten!!


----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Jojo (mit zarter bettelnder Stimme)
> magst du mich evtl. mitnehmen? Hätte auch wohl Lust auf radeln.



ich weiß genau, wie ich auf ivan rebroff und radio eriwan komme, aber das soll mal im moment egal sein

also toto:
im prinzip ja,
aber ich fahre abends nach münster oder ostbevern,
du müsstest also mit dem fahrrad nach hause fahren...
willst du das?
wie sacht der enduro: von nix kommt nix


aber ich hoffe, du kommst trotzdem in den teuto?

wieder im glüder gewesen?
cool. muss ja echt interessant sein da...
der schulte treibt sich auch bei den litevillern rum,
fährt der eins? fährst du eins?
(trotzdem christian:
mein nächstes wird ein kona sein)


wer fährt denn morgen mit und 
kann dann dem christian 3minute gap mal von mir mitbringen?



guckt mal guckt mal
wen wir in braunlage fast getroffen haben
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17360/h


----------



## M.N. (1. November 2011)

So bei mir ist auch ein neuer Rahmen im kommen, Commencal Supreme DH Racing V2 2011.

Daher steht der Kona Stinky Surpreme Rahmen zum Verkauf. Mit dem Reset Steuersatz soll dieser 300 Euro kosten. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, PN.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. November 2011)

so da bin ich wieder , zurück aus dem odinwald,hatte mir vom bikeshop loki ein etwas älteres sleipnir geliehen,war ein etwas ungewöhnlicher ritt,aber der tagesausflug rund um asgard hat sich echt gelohnt.

der herby und ich fahren am samstag nach winterberg.
jemand interesse ebenfalls die wahrscheinlich letzte möglichkeit zu nutzen ?
wann bist du morgen zum kniffeln  im teuto jojo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Aaaaaach ne wat war das wieder schön heute!!!!!!!!!
> 
> War mit Zico, den Ketten, Schulte u. D wieder im Glüder unterwegs.
> Der Schulte hat uns neue Strecken gezeigt mit gaaaanz viel Uphill (sau steil). Ich mußte selbstverständlich schieben, obwohl ich kein einziges Nuts oder Snickers gegessen habe.
> ...



Nabend Markus,

ich lade gerade die Fotos in mein Teutonen Album hoch. Saskia hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Da sind echt ein paar richtig gute dabei.
Zur Bildbearbeitung bin ich nur ansatzweise gekommen. Falls jemand von Euch ein Originalbild haben möchte, dann einfach melden.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44047

Schön, dass es Dir gefallen hat. Die "Trailtransfers" lassen sich leider nicht vermeiden, ich hoffe, es war nicht zu schlimm. Da ich ja kein Solinger bin, kenne ich fast nur die Trailhighlights und nichts dazwischen als Verbinder. Man möge mir die Rampen verzeihen 

War wieder sehr nett mit Euch und ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal. Vielleicht dann mal ohne Panne, dann kann man auch mal nen bisschen Strecke machen 


Andre..., was ist los? Lad mal hoch 
Andrea: Hoffe das war kein gesundheitlicher Rückschlag heut!
Zicco: Hoffe dem Nippel gehts gut!



jojo2 schrieb:


> der schulte treibt sich auch bei den litevillern rum,
> fährt der eins?



Ja, ich habe eines.
Stiller Mitleser?


----------



## diddie40 (1. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> diddie
> ganz vergessen...
> kennst du den thread?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516311


 
jojo, danke für den Tip, da habe ich ja mal was zu lesen, jetzt wo die dunkle Jahreszeit beginnt.

Habe momentan überhaupt keine Zeit zum Biken, aber das ändert sich auch wieder, also euch allen viel Spaß bei dem herrlichem Wetter.


----------



## jojo2 (2. November 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe eines.
> Stiller Mitleser?



ja still
da sind mir zu viele unbekannte, 
da bin ich immer ganz schüchtern.

tb
ihr hattet gesagt um 3 
jetzt bin ich auf 3 eingestellt
parkplatz dörenther klippen

und?
habt ihr schon das neue vdw geguckt? - mit jasper jauch auf liteville 
das macht spass zu gucken wie der fährt


----------



## Ketta (2. November 2011)

@schulte69 und jana_tuerlich: toll, wenn  man so eine super fotografin dabei hat!!


----------



## scott-bussi (2. November 2011)

@jana_tuerlich

Danke für die tollen Bilder! Ich bin sogar ganz schön oft mit drauf.


----------



## enduro pro (2. November 2011)

hey ihr glücklichen....ich bin voll neidisch  

jana, suuuuppper schöne fotos, selbst die mit der dicken, blauen hummel 

der scotty kann ja fliegen  

ihr hattet sehr viel spaß mal wieder, der karsten weiß scheinbar, wie man uns glücklich macht...

da sollten wir ihm doch auch mal zeigen was wir hier so zu bieten haben, oder???

ich glaub ich schaue mal was der wettergott so alles im november bereit hält und setze mal nen besuchertermin....


----------



## enduro pro (2. November 2011)

tb und jojo...

15.00 dörente??? ich komme zum schauen vorbei.....


----------



## Zico (2. November 2011)

Wirklich super Bilder vom Glüder! 
Bei so einer guten Kamera kommen die Herbstfarben im Wald ja wirklich toll rüber. 
Eine schöne Erinnerung an einen härlichen Tag!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (2. November 2011)

Ich hatte aber auch erstklassige Models


----------



## schlabberkette (2. November 2011)

boaaahhhhh jana_t.
schöööööööööööööööne fotos!!!

so schön die fotos auch sind
das nächste mal wieder gesund und mit bike mit dabei 
(die kamera kannste ja trotzdem mitbringen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (2. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> so da bin ich wieder , zurück aus dem odinwald,hatte mir vom bikeshop loki ein etwas älteres sleipnir geliehen,war ein etwas ungewöhnlicher ritt,aber der tagesausflug rund um asgard hat sich echt gelohnt.
> 
> der herby und ich fahren am samstag nach winterberg.
> jemand interesse ebenfalls die wahrscheinlich letzte möglichkeit zu nutzen ?
> wann bist du morgen zum kniffeln  im teuto jojo?



Winterberg bin ich dabei !!


----------



## jojo2 (2. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> tb und jojo...
> 
> 15.00 dörente??? ich komme zum schauen vorbei.....



genau. 3 uhr
halt nach toto ausschau
der ist größer


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ja still
> da sind mir zu viele unbekannte,
> da bin ich immer ganz schüchtern.



Ach! Einfach drauflosschreiben! Sind aber schon ein paar Spezis dabei... 

Möchtest Du ein 301 erwerben oder haste eines?


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> tb und jojo...
> 
> 15.00 dörente??? ich komme zum schauen vorbei.....


 
wieso??????jojo????????zum schauen vorbei?????????jojo????????was isn da los???????könnte ich *!!!bitte!!!!!!*  eine kurze beschreibung der tour bekommen?nur so was wichtig ist,,,,,,,,jojo???????


----------



## rigger (2. November 2011)

hier mal mein neues Bike! 

Der Wheelie will nicht so recht klappen, ich weiß gar nicht wieso?  

Macht schon Spaß das teil!


----------



## schlabberkette (2. November 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> hier mal mein neues Bike!
> 
> Der Wheelie will nicht so recht klappen, ich weiß gar nicht wieso?
> 
> Macht schon Spaß das teil!



ist´n kona, oder?
da passen aber einige nuts und snickers für die tour rein....


----------



## jojo2 (2. November 2011)

tb tb
ich dachte radfahren
und das andere, was ich kürzlich geschrieben  hab

schulte
kein 301. 6 oder 901
unter dem mach ich´s nich

cu
muss los


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2011)

das 901 paßt aber nicht in deinen 911.
das was ich kürzlich geschrieben habe???ick hav schiiiiiiiiißßßßßßßßßßß


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schulte
> kein 301. 6 oder 901
> unter dem mach ich´s nich



Aso!

Das 901 macht keinen Sinn, finde ich zumindest als Grundkonzept. Das kann alles gut aber nix richtig gut. Das 601 ist mit dem falschen Dämpfer ausgestattet wie man so liest. Aber schick finde ich es schon!

Ich find Liteville mitlerweile stark überteuert im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern. Das 301 ist zwar richtig gut aber nix besonderes mehr. 901/601 genauso!

Mach ne Probefahrt, dann weisste was ich mein!

Ich kenn hier nen netten Händler, dann leist Du Dir ein 601 für ein Wochenende aus und Du lässt Dir von den Teutos Testtrails zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (2. November 2011)

will jemand am Wochenende noch 1mal in den Park Willingen/Winterberg??????


----------



## ricobra50 (2. November 2011)

winterberg bin ich dabei (samstag )


----------



## herby-hancoc (2. November 2011)

Winterberg Samstag TB und ich


----------



## ricobra50 (2. November 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> will jemand am Wochenende noch 1mal in den Park Willingen/Winterberg??????



Pascal hast du Platz für mich?


----------



## Zico (2. November 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> will jemand am Wochenende noch 1mal in den Park Willingen/Winterberg??????



Ja - bin dabei!


----------



## Totoxl (2. November 2011)

@Jojo
irgendwie aneinander vorbei geschrieben. Ich wollte am We mit nach Winterberg. 
Heute musste ich arbeiten, deswegen konntet ihr im Teuto lange nach dem langen Ausschau halten. Ich hoffe ihr hattet dennoch euren Spaß.

Samstag sind jetzt also Zico, Pascal, Herbert, Richard und TB in WiBe?
Und Jojo mit Nele am So richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2011)

jau toto,wir hatten spaß für dich mit.
hast aber nichts verpaßt.
außer das bei traumhaftem wetter eine weitere bastion des teuto gefallen ist.
nach anfänglichen versuchen das unvermeidbare zu verhindern mußte der teuto sich einem fahrer aus der norddeutschen tiefebene beugen.
die schlüßelstelle von der endurostrecke verlor ihren schrecken ,der trail damit in den offiziellen winterfahrplan aufgenommen.
aber auf der arbeit gab es bestimmt auch adrenalin,action,angstschweiß,geile trails,freudentränen usw.  usw.
hast also echt nichts verpaßt.


----------



## Totoxl (2. November 2011)

Hört sich gut an 
Gefühlsausbrüche hatte ich auf der Arbeit auch jede menge, ja auch Freudentränen, als ich nach Hause konnte  Wir hatten Inventur!!! Super Geil!!

Wer fährt den von Ibbenbüren nach WiBe am Samstag? Und wie Spät?


----------



## rigger (2. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau toto,wir hatten spaß für dich mit.
> hast aber nichts verpaßt.
> außer das bei traumhaftem wetter eine weitere bastion des teuto gefallen ist.
> nach anfänglichen versuchen das unvermeidbare zu verhindern mußte der teuto sich einem fahrer aus der norddeutschen tiefebene beugen.
> ...



Schlüsselstelle auf der endurostrecke?? Hab ich was verpasst oder immer vorbeigefahren? klär mich mal auf teuto!


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2011)

da wo kein vogel mehr singt,kein sonnenstrahl den waldboden küßt und jede uhr ihren atem anhält ,da ist die schlüßelstelle von der endurostrecke rigger.


----------



## rigger (2. November 2011)

musst du mir beim nächsten mal zeigen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2011)

wenn du  bereit bist gehen wir zusammen durch das dunkle  tor rigger.
den schlüßel für die schlüßelstelle mußt du dir aber allein vom  torwächter holen.


----------



## M.N. (2. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wenn du  bereit bist gehen wir zusammen durch das dunkle  tor rigger.
> den schlüßel für die schlüßelstelle mußt du dir aber allein vom  torwächter holen.



Ist das die kommende kalte Jahreszeit..?

Ist das war, wenn du sie nicht durch fährst, verfolgt sie dich für immer in deinen Träumen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2011)

wenn träume euch zum wahnsinn treiben
wenn eure bike`s  tausend qualen leiden
wenn ihr eure schlimmsten trails  erlebt
dann ist es teuto's reich vor dem ihr steht


----------



## rigger (2. November 2011)

Ah ich habs welche stelle ihr meint...


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2011)

ich habe sie aber auch echt genau beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (2. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wenn träume euch zum wahnsinn treiben
> wenn eure bike`s  tausend qualen leiden
> wenn ihr eure schlimmsten trails  erlebt
> dann ist es teuto's reich vor dem ihr steht



Amen!


----------



## diddie40 (3. November 2011)

glückwunsch


----------



## diddie40 (3. November 2011)

aber ich greife auch noch mal an


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. November 2011)




----------



## rigger (3. November 2011)

Schön Pascal aber wo ist das passende Video dazu?


----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2011)

@schulte: ich finde, 
ein rad muss eingeschränkt und viel zu teuer sein. 
aus welchem grund sollte man sich sonst sechs monate 
später ein neues rad holen dürfen?? leider bin ich ja nun 
auf kona eingeschworen, deshalb werde ich mir danach 
wohl so schnell kein neues zulegen - schade irgendwie...


und jetzt wird es albern:

tag
leute. ich wollte euch heute gerne meinen neuesten 
film in einer vorabversion vorstellen 
(das braunlagevideo habe ich gelöscht, war ja nur zur doku 
für die beiden mitfahrer). für meinen neuesten film ich habe 
die beiden favoriten der diesjährigen 
trekkingradmeisterschaft südemsland während eines rennens portraitiert 
(enduro übernahm dankenswerterweise die position des kameramanns - danke nochmals enduro! ohne dich gebe es dieses dokument nicht).
danken muss ich auch den beiden vorsitzenden des 
trekkingradvereins emsland süd e.v., die wegen der 
für die kamera besseren lichtverhältnisse spontan 
die ersten 75 runden der meisterschaften erstmals 
in der geschichte der geschlossenen 
südemsländischen trekkingradmeisterschaften auf die  200 m aschebahn 
der grundschule legten und nur die letzten 36 runden in der turnhalle der schule ausfahren ließen. danke!
der link zum film befindet sich auf meiner profilseite 
(bitte wegen der  besseren auflösung bei vimeo schauen).

mein dank gilt auch euch. was wäre ich ohne


----------



## enduro pro (3. November 2011)

jojo, sieht gut aus 

war ein schöner nachmittag, selbst ohne bike sehr interessant....


----------



## schlabberkette (3. November 2011)

ha, DIE schlüsselstelle!!

tb, hast du etwa vergessen den schlüssel für das dunkle tor vom torwächter zu besorgen? 

der jojo hatte ja zumindest einen zweitschlüssel....
wo hat der den nur her...wo hast du den her????


----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2011)

wir drei hatten uns, 
brauchten keinen schlüssel
wir haben uns immer gegenseitig
angeschrieen: wir schaffen das! verdammte schaiße!
ging aber nich
und dann haben wir gesacht: 
wir denken wie der berg! wir sind der berg!
und dann ging´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @schulte: ich finde,
> ein rad muss eingeschränkt und viel zu teuer sein.
> ...


 

@schulte
je beschränkter der fahrer ist,desto unbeschränkter ist das bike,auch wenn es beschränkt ist.

hört sich beschränkt an,ist aber so.

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf das filmchen ,emsländische trekkingradmeisterschaften sind nicht ohne.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @schulte
> je beschränkter der fahrer ist,desto unbeschränkter ist das bike,auch wenn es beschränkt ist.
> 
> hört sich beschränkt an,ist aber so.
> ...





So gaaanz raff ichs noch nicht, um ehrlich zu sein. Also nicht ganz uneingeschränkt zumindest


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2011)

@
schlabber
mein schlüßel besteht aus einer pulverförmigen und brisanten substanz,der paßt immer.
 aber in der vorentscheidung zu solch einem wichtigen wettbewerb  legt man sich aus taktischen gründen öfter mal die karten anstatt sie auf den tisch zu legen.


----------



## schlabberkette (3. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wir drei hatten uns,
> brauchten keinen schlüssel
> wir haben uns immer gegenseitig
> angeschrieen: wir schaffen das! verdammte schaiße!
> ...



ihr habt gedacht und gelebt wie s a n d s t e i n !?!?!
.....aaahhhh, ich verstehe....
.....ihr habt also als erosionale dreifaltigkeit mithilfe brisanter pülverchen das tor zum dunklen teutogeheimnis ein stück weit aufgestoßen...richtig?


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2011)

das dunkle  tor ein stück weit aufgestoßen ist nicht ganz richtig.
ich würde eher sagen wir haben aus der tresortür vom fort knox eine schwingtür von einem 1  euro puff gemacht.


----------



## enduro pro (3. November 2011)

schlabber, der jojo ist der schlüsselmeister 

tb übt noch, er kennt sich zwar mit goldenen bordelltüren aus, doch mit sandsteineren weibern, die im wald hocken sieht das anders aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2011)

ich bin durch das katzenschwingtürchen hinten rum rein 
50 cent höchstens
tb ging den weg vorne rum 
fast
89 cent
am 11. gehts woanders über den balkon
1,20 euros!
toto wg we meld ich morgen


----------



## rigger (3. November 2011)

schönes Vid jojo!!


----------



## schlabberkette (3. November 2011)

...ab dem 1.12 gibt´s doch wieder diese 24-türchen-Aktion
...vielleicht hab ich glück und kann durch eine dieser türen zum heiligen gral durchschlabbern!?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. November 2011)

Hey Andre,

hab heut die HD2 bestellt. Nächstes mal fährst Du vor mir (hoffe ich brauch kein Tele und kann dir folgen)!
Schon dazu gekommen mal in die Filmerei von Dienstag zu schauen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2011)

jau,,,,,,,,,,,
spielregeln für den  12.11.2011 : 

codewort:zahltag

es wird in jeder währung bezahlt 
es wird kein wechselgeld rausgegeben
es wird *jeder* preis gezahlt

sollte jemand gegen eine der regeln verstoßen zieht  das  eine federwegsbeschränkung für 1 jahr auf 120 mm nach sich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2011)

folgt einfach diesen schildern


----------



## enduro pro (4. November 2011)

werden denn auch goldmünzen für den "fährmann ins jenseits" verteilt 

ich muß ja wie immer arbeiten


----------



## rigger (4. November 2011)

Ich hab an dem WE Adventsausstellung, ihr seid aber auf nen Glühwein eingeladen, könnten hier ja abends nen nightride machen und nachher grillen...


----------



## schlabberkette (4. November 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hey Andre,
> 
> hab heut die HD2 bestellt. Nächstes mal fährst Du vor mir (hoffe ich brauch kein Tele und kann dir folgen)!
> Schon dazu gekommen mal in die Filmerei von Dienstag zu schauen?



ich hab da videomäßig schon grob was zurechtgezimmert, 
da muss ich aber noch kräftig kürzen,
15 minuten sind einfach noch viiieeeel zuuuuuu lang.....
(dauert also noch)


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2011)

toto
habe vorhin beschlossen, auch morgen nach wibe zu fahren
und nicht am sonntag.
muss heute aber bis neun arbeiten und würde deswegen morgen 
am liebsten um halb 8 uhr losfahren wollen...


rigger danke für die anerkennenden worte zum film
ich finde auch, das habe ich gut gemacht diesmal.

ich habe den richtigen kameramann an die strecke gestellt!
den enduro
kein gewackel und nix (und die, die verwackelt sind, sind von mir - in echt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (4. November 2011)

Super!!

Samstag sind jetzt also : Zico, Pascal, Herbert, Richard ,TB,Jojo,Toto ,???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich hab da videomäßig schon grob was zurechtgezimmert,
> da muss ich aber noch kräftig kürzen,
> 15 minuten sind einfach noch viiieeeel zuuuuuu lang.....
> (dauert also noch)



Jo, kein Stress 

Mit welchem Programm schneidest Du Videos? Ich hab da bisher so garkeine Ahnung von.


----------



## enduro pro (4. November 2011)

ihr habt es gut... ich muß arbeiten das ganze we  und das bei dem wetter und mit neuem dämpfer im bike    würd so gern testen


----------



## Totoxl (4. November 2011)

Wenn Jojo mich mitnimmt! Bin ich dabei.


----------



## Zico (4. November 2011)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Super!!
> Samstag sind jetzt also : Zico, Pascal, Herbert, Richard ,TB,Jojo,Toto ,???


... und das Wetter zum Park-Saisonabschluß ist auch Luxus!


----------



## ricobra50 (4. November 2011)

Info:
Ab Sonntagnachmittag, den 16.10.2011, müssen wir wie jedes Jahr die 4 X Strecke und die Durchfahrt Truvativ Slopestyle zur Giro Free Cross/ Fun Ride Strecke sperren. Die Bobbahn beginnt mit ihrem internationalen Training, dadurch ist eine Durchfahrt nicht mehr möglich.

LG Richard


----------



## Zico (4. November 2011)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Info:
> Ab Sonntagnachmittag, den 16.10.2011, müssen wir wie jedes Jahr die 4 X Strecke und die Durchfahrt Truvativ Slopestyle zur Giro Free Cross/ Fun Ride Strecke sperren. Die Bobbahn beginnt mit ihrem internationalen Training, dadurch ist eine Durchfahrt nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> LG Richard


 
Wer braucht schon die 4X-Strecke...
Und wie man Fun Ride Strecke kommt werden wir schon sehen.


----------



## Zico (4. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich hab da videomäßig schon grob was zurechtgezimmert,
> da muss ich aber noch kräftig kürzen,
> 15 minuten sind einfach noch viiieeeel zuuuuuu lang.....
> (dauert also noch)


Egal - lieber zu lang als zu spät!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (4. November 2011)

sooo
mein bike ist fertig
komplett neuer rahmen mit neuer garantie
frischer dämpferservice
hole ich gleich bei votec ab...


...werde somit morgen evtl. auch nach wibe kommen
ich muss aber erst noch auf ne baustelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (4. November 2011)

Zico  -Das ist Beschiss.


----------



## ricobra50 (4. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> sooo
> mein bike ist fertig
> komplett neuer rahmen mit neuer garantie
> frischer dämpferservice
> ...


----------



## ricobra50 (4. November 2011)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> schlabberkette schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sooo
> ...


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2011)

richard
darf ich dich zitieren?


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2011)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> schlabberkette schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sooo
> ...


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. November 2011)

nur mal ein Vorschlag:

Wär es nicht besser nach Willingen zu fahren? Winterberg ist ja nicht komplett offen und sicher total überfüllt auf der DH Strecke. In Willingen ist es sicher entspannter mit alle Mann, auch gibts auf dem Feeride eine neue Paralelstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (4. November 2011)

will auch nach winterberg hab aber keine zeit

euch aber viel spaß!! laßt es nochmal krachen...


----------



## rigger (4. November 2011)

Ketta schrieb:


> will auch nach winterberg hab aber keine zeit
> 
> euch aber viel spaß!! laßt es nochmal krachen...



Dito!! Viel spass morgen!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (4. November 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> nur mal ein Vorschlag:
> 
> Wär es nicht besser nach Willingen zu fahren? Winterberg ist ja nicht komplett offen und sicher total überfüllt auf der DH Strecke. In Willingen ist es sicher entspannter mit alle Mann, auch gibts auf dem Feeride eine neue Paralelstrecke.



Du hast recht !


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. November 2011)

Herbert und Thomas wären auch einverstanden. Ricobra mitlerweile 56 wohl auch. Was sagt der Rest?


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2011)

also toto
wie sieht das bei dir aus?
nele und ich haben vorhin kurz beratschlagt, 
dass wir das in willingen morgen probieren würden (wir waren schon öfters da)
- is ja jetzt nicht die größte ansammlung an spassstrecken da,
aber wenn die anderen dorthin fahren, würden wir das auch tun

aber ketta???
du nich??
das is ja wohl doof
für dich
na ja und für rigger natürlich auch,
aber der wird schon eien leckeren ersatz finden 
is doch so rigger - ne?!
spass gibt´s ja so und so


----------



## Totoxl (4. November 2011)

Hört sich auch gut an, aber ich fahre dahin wo Jojo mich mit hinnimmt 
Ein Kumpel von mir kommt morgen auch dahin wo wir hinfahren.

Hat jemand evtl. noch eine Protektoren Weste/Jacke, die er selbst nicht braucht, über und würde die ihm leihen???
Er ist ein L/XL Kandidat.

Ach ja, da es wahrscheinlich ist das es das letzte mal ist, das wir dieses Jahr einen Park rocken, fände ich es sehr schön wenn wir uns auf einen einigen könnten und alle gemeinsam Spaß haben könnten.


Ich freue mich so


*Edit: @ Jojo 
Juhu, auf nach Willingen*


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. November 2011)

ja klar alle zusammen ist am besten, denke nur das Winterberg eine Entäuschung wären.


----------



## Totoxl (4. November 2011)

Willingen: Jojo, Nele, Christian, Herbert, Thomas, Prissi+Fiete+meiner einer.

So, das habt ihr jetzt davon, schlafende Hunde soll man nicht wecken. Meine Frau hörte nur "Willingen" und möchte morgen ihren wieder einstand geben.

Wie sieht es bei den anderen aus?


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. November 2011)

Scott Bussi war gerade beim mir und wäre auch gerne in Willingen.

Pascal, Tobi was meint Ihr?


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. November 2011)

bin erstmal untwegs und komm erst später wieder, also nicht wundern wenn ich nicht antworte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (4. November 2011)

Pascal, Zico, Richard - Willingen  ( Tobi leider arbeitet)


----------



## Zico (4. November 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Herbert und Thomas wären auch einverstanden. Ricobra mitlerweile 56 wohl auch. Was sagt der Rest?



Bin dabei! Richard nimmt mich mit.


----------



## herby-hancoc (4. November 2011)

Tb christian und ich treffen uns um 8 uhr am pendler parkplatz  a30 in ibbenbüren es geht nach willingen


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2011)

toto fährt mit fiete und seiner mutter
ich mit meiner jüngsten tochter ihrem vater und mit ihr
na dann bis morgen
das kann ja spassich werden


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. November 2011)

so morgen alle Mann und Frau in  Willingen!!!!!   12 Uhr Liftstation


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. November 2011)

12 Uhr Weizen?!


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2011)

hört keiner mehr
aber das wird schon so kommen
cu!


----------



## enduro pro (5. November 2011)

na, heut macht ihr aber einen ausgiebigen bikeparksaisonabschluß...

noch keiner wieder da?????


----------



## Zico (5. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> na, heut macht ihr aber einen ausgiebigen bikeparksaisonabschluß...
> 
> noch keiner wieder da?????



Sind gerade auf dem Heimweg, war wohl geil!
Gruß in Richtung Teuto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (5. November 2011)

Ja war Geil und die Schnitten erst


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. November 2011)

mit Schnitten meinst Du Snickers? Ich hatte keine!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. November 2011)

willingen , oh mein willingen,
ich fand williingen immer kacke.
das muß ich revidieren,die schnitten am gipfel und im tal sind echt eine reise wert.
alles was zwischen berg und tal liegt ist aber auch ganz schön (ganz schön soll eigentlich heißen kacke), die up/downhill   girls sind das eigentliche highlight.
ich mag die strecke nicht und die strecke mich nicht.
gut das ihr alle bei mir wart um die schweren stunden zu überstehen.
danke


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2011)

tb 
hätt ich das gewußt...
ich hätt dir was von meinem endorphin abgegeben
man sach doch mal ´n wort
so. muss jetzt ins bett, war´n harter tag


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2011)

ach! vergessen. an alle kaufinteressierten:

mein jimbo geb ich jetzt erst mal nicht ab
1. hat mich das heut wieder wunderbar über alle hügel schweben lassen und
2. kann ich das neue rad frühestens im märz kriegen
also: geduldet euch
gute nacht


----------



## Der Cherusker (5. November 2011)

Wollte eigentlich nichts von euren Tag in Willingen höhren aber ihr macht mich jetzt richtig neugierig!!!! Wat war mit TB hatter sich mal wieder blamiert wurde er ausgelacht was war los??? Ich könnte mich selber im Arsch beißen das ich nicht da war und mich an den Leiden des Teuto Biker ergötzen konnte!!!! Man ,Man ich hätte das ganze Rest das Jahres lachen können, kommt erzählt wat war mit den Wahnsinnigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. November 2011)

@jojo
endorphin hatte ich reichlich,sogar mehr als genug,wahrscheinlich zu viel.
da fällt das radfahren natürlich schwer.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. November 2011)

oh süßer!!!!!!!!!!!!!
macht mir echt angst das deine erste frage nicht den up/downhill girls galt.


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. November 2011)

oh es klingelt gerade, ich glaub es sind die bestellten Schnitten.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. November 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> oh es klingelt gerade, ich glaub es sind die bestellten Schnitten.


 
bin gleich da


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. November 2011)

Was ist los, TB protituerist du dich jetzt schon!!! Reicht es dir nicht mehr in hochhackigen Pumps und kurzen Rock die Städte in der Gegend unsicher zu machen!!!!! Noch einen kleinen Tipp wenn Du dich demnächst wieder nach durchzechter Nacht morgens aufs Bike schwingts überprüfe dein Outfit ich glaube Ibbenbüren ist noch nicht soweit, ne Transe mit kurzen Rock auf einen Freerider hat Ibbenbüren noch nicht gesehen und ist auch noch nicht bereit dafür!!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (6. November 2011)

einsperren für den nächsten nightride 

[*quote*=chrisxrossi;8900998]oh es klingelt gerade, ich glaub es sind die bestellten Schnitten.[/quote]


----------



## enduro pro (6. November 2011)

ahh, ihr hattet spaß...schön...

alles heil geblieben und alle helme ( zico ) wieder mit nach hause gekommen 

jemand am dienstag zeit und lust auf teuto????


----------



## Zico (6. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ahh, ihr hattet spaß...schön...
> alles heil geblieben und alle helme ( zico ) wieder mit nach hause gekommen


Sämtliche Knochen und Ausrüstung ohne größere Schäden eingesammelt und heim gebracht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. November 2011)

das wird an diesem termin wahrscheinlich nicht allen gelingen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12358

für  den termin am samstag sieht es wettertechnisch gut aus , es soll die ganze woche trocken bleiben.
ort und uhrzeit in der ig saalbach


----------



## rigger (6. November 2011)

Kannst du mich mal zur Ig hinzufügen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. November 2011)

das kann nur der enduro,ich bin auch nur gast in der elitären saalbach ig.


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ahh, ihr hattet spaß...schön...
> 
> alles heil geblieben und alle helme ( zico ) wieder mit nach hause gekommen
> 
> jemand am dienstag zeit und lust auf teuto????



*Schnipp* ja, hier! könnte allerdings erst um 15:00 Uhr. Hab mal wieder dringend ne Runde aufm Rad nötig!


----------



## enduro pro (6. November 2011)

treffe mich um 14.30 mit dem tb..15.00 wird schon arg knapp mit dunkel und so....


----------



## scott-bussi (6. November 2011)

Für die tapferen Teutonen, die gestern in Willingen waren, hier ein Link zu einer Fotografin(schreibt man das jetzt so??), die gestern Fotos gemacht hat!
https://picasaweb.google.com/105977695292002427921/05112011#
Sind wir bestimmt auch mit drauf.


----------



## scott-bussi (6. November 2011)

Andre, Christian, Zico und Jojo sind mit dabei


----------



## Totoxl (6. November 2011)

Prissi, Frank und ich auch, dich habe ich leider noch nicht endeckt.


----------



## scott-bussi (6. November 2011)

Mich wirst Du leider auch nicht finden auf den Bildern

Ich hoffe auf die Videos von Jojo und den Anderen


----------



## schlabberkette (6. November 2011)

coole fotos
danke für den tipp, scotti!

war heut nochmal spontan in willingen
mit richi...

wir hatten noch ein paar rechnungen offen
große taten wurden vollbracht...


----------



## rigger (6. November 2011)

Beweise!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (6. November 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Beweise!!!



hier kommen die beweise


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> treffe mich um 14.30 mit dem tb..15.00 wird schon arg knapp mit dunkel und so....



Ihr trefft euch doch bestimmt in Brochterbeck, oder? Könnte dann um 14:45 - 14:50 am Parkplatz Dörenthe dazustoßen.

Schlabberkette: Nettes Video, scheint ja ein spaßiger Tag gewesen zu sein. Viele erste male, hm?^^


----------



## schlabberkette (7. November 2011)

danke und ja,
waren zwei sehr geniale tage
und heute waren wir zudem noch sehr sehr mutig
und safetycar ist ab jetzt offiziell ne dropsau...  



Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Schlabberkette: Nettes Video, scheint ja ein spaßiger Tag gewesen zu sein. Viele erste male, hm?^^


----------



## scott-bussi (7. November 2011)

Respekt! Da bekomme ich direkt Angst und muß mir schnell ein paar gute Ausreden ausdenken


----------



## ricobra50 (7. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Respekt! Da bekomme ich direkt Angst und muß mir schnell ein paar gute Ausreden ausdenken



scotti danke !


----------



## enduro pro (7. November 2011)

mußte wieder raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (7. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Respekt! Da bekomme ich direkt Angst und muß mir schnell ein paar gute Ausreden ausdenken


Mit einem Downhill-Bike würde ich die Dinger auch rocken! 
.... gute Ausrede - aber funktioniert nichtmal bei mir selber!


----------



## Totoxl (7. November 2011)

Scotti 271 ist deine Numer


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2011)

da muß ein stuhlkreis her,
stuhlkreis für  notorische verweigerer.

tag 1
1.begrüßung und aufzählen was man schon alles für dicke dinger hinter sich gebracht hat.
2.gemeinsames erarbeiten von guten ausreden.
3.verurteilen von allen die keine ausreden brauchen.
4.mittagspause
5.mtb sport aus sicht der krankenkassen (dozent dr. smallegg)
6.seine einstellung  festigen durch erzählungen was einem selber/bekannten passiert/fast passiert wäre/ist.
7.verabschiedung


----------



## rigger (7. November 2011)

Das teil ist bei mir nächstes jahr auch dran...

Aber erst der Stuhlkreis!


----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2011)

ich bring zum stuhlkreis ein paar pakete taschentücher mit
kann die von der steuer absetzen

richard! 1. Sahne!


ach! ich hatte morgen übrigens heute vormittag einen stuhlkreis.
hab meinen kollegen von dir erzählt richard.
was wir für probleme hätten,
haben die gefragt.


wir??


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> treffe mich um 14.30 mit dem tb..15.00 wird schon arg knapp mit dunkel und so....


wo???


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2011)

es war einmal,,,,vor gar nicht allzu langer zeit in einem land ,nennen wir es teutox, ein mountainbiker der hatte einen lockenfrosch.
der liebe mann zog   mit bösen bösen leuten in die ferne um tolle abenteuer zu erleben.
die bösen leute nannten ihn dort,nennen wir es pds, safetycar und manchmal sogar oparator.
da überlegte der liebe mann wie er die bösen bösen leute zum schweigen bringen kann.
er überlegte lang und schwer,,,,,,,,aber dann kam ihm eine tolle idee.
er hatte doch noch einen lockenfrosch.
als die bösen bösen leute ihn wieder ,mit dem leicht veränderten namen seines pferdes ,ärgerten holte er den lockenfrosch aus der tasche und legte ihn auf den tisch.
er erntete ungläubige,orientierungslose blicke ,so einen lockenfrosch wollten sie auch ihr eigen nennen.
da lachte der liebe mann,steckte ihn wieder in seine tasche und versprach den lockenfrosch immer dann rauszuholen wenn sie nicht damit rechnen würden.


----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2011)

das war eine schöne geschichte
jetzt kann ich ins bett
danke tb


gute nacht teuto boys


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2011)

bitte jojo,
schlaf gut


----------



## enduro pro (7. November 2011)

ohhhhhhh war das schön.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (7. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> es war einmal,,,,vor gar nicht allzu langer zeit in einem land ,nennen wir es teutox, ein mountainbiker der hatte einen lockenfrosch.
> der liebe mann zog   mit bösen bösen leuten in die ferne um tolle abenteuer zu erleben.
> die bösen leute nannten ihn dort,nennen wir es pds, safetycar und manchmal sogar oparator.
> da überlegte der liebe mann wie er die bösen bösen leute zum schweigen bringen kann.
> ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2011)

das gibt es doch nicht,erzählt man hier einmal ein märchen und alle bad boys gehen um 5 ins bett.


----------



## Papa-Joe (7. November 2011)

...und morgen bin ich doch wieder raus. Lernen geht gerade leider vor und selbst bis drei würd ichs nicht mehr schaffen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das gibt es doch nicht,erzählt man hier einmal ein märchen und alle bad boys gehen um 5 ins bett.



Euer Forum ist einfach nur witzig!


----------



## schlabberkette (7. November 2011)

nach den ganzen lockenfrosch-horrormärchen 
erst mal ein entspanntes video ausm bergischen
für die good boys die noch wach sind....


----------



## schlabberkette (8. November 2011)

apropos lockenfrösche
der hier könnte auch einen auf´n tisch legen...


----------



## jojo2 (8. November 2011)

guten morgen
na alle so gut geschlafen wie ich??

und frühstückfernsehen war auch schön entspannend - es kann losgehen!


----------



## Totoxl (8. November 2011)

Ach jojo, da Fiete wegen der Lockenfrosch gute Nacht Geschichte nicht schlafen kann, sind wir auch schon wach. 

Was macht dein Helden Video denn? 

 Kette's und Rico's aktion kann ich ja eigentlich nicht gut heißen, einfach heimlich üben. 
Aber bei den erfolgen drückt man da gerne mal ein Auge zu. Respekt.


----------



## scott-bussi (8. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> apropos lockenfrösche
> der hier könnte auch einen auf´n tisch legen...



Geiler Stunt bei 1:20!!!
Ein ganz neuer Trick: "Whip-to-one-foot-mit-blue-cochones-landing"

Aber sonst sehr schön gewippt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. November 2011)

es hat gerade noch einmal schön gezogen!!! geiles Video


----------



## rigger (8. November 2011)

Whip to one foot nut cracker!


----------



## jojo2 (8. November 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ach jojo, da Fiete wegen der Lockenfrosch gute Nacht Geschichte nicht schlafen kann, sind wir auch schon wach.
> 
> Was macht dein Helden Video denn?



gruß an fiete!



ach toto

dass ich nur verwackelte aufnahmen hinkriege, ist man ja mittlerweile gewohnt,
dass ich mit dem zoom meiner dslr versuche, den fahrern zu folgen ist kaum zu ertragen, dass ich mit dem manuellen focus der kamera überfordert bin, ist eigentlich  zwangsläufig, dass ich mit den lichtverhältnissen in willingen meine fähigketsgrenzen weit übrschritten habe, dürfte jedem klar sein. 

diese aufnahmen nun halbwegs erträglich in einem film zusammenzufügen geht nur mit vielen und aber vielen worten. 
wie das geht, weiß ich aber noch nicht.

und: viele stunts, die die ich gesehen habe, muss ich auch noch irgendwie reinretuschieren, da ich natürlich in genau diesen momenten die speicherkarte oder die batterie wechseln musste.

jetzt muss ich erst mal meditieren.

cu

klasse video schlabberkette


----------



## Totoxl (8. November 2011)

Uhh Pascal, hoffe alles ist noch dran. Ich selber kenne den Schmerz noch von unserem Enduro Event zu gut.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2011)

Yeah Andre! Voll gut!

Danke für das schöne Video!

Ich hab mich gestern abend mal an den Videoschnipseln versucht, die zusammen zu schneiden. Hat aber leider vorerst nicht funktioniert.
Heute abend gehts weiter...

Hab eben ne Mail bekommen, dass die Hero2 angekommen ist. Hurra!


Sagt mal ihr Willingen Fahrer: Wie wars am letzen Wochenende? Voll, oder gings?


----------



## Totoxl (8. November 2011)

Es war gut was los, aber es lief alles reibungslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort!

Steht man da lange am Lift an, wenns voll ist?


----------



## Totoxl (8. November 2011)

nicht wirklich, Willingen hat glaub ich mit den schnellsten Lift hier in der Ecke.
Braunlage, Winterberg etc. sind deutlich langsamer.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2011)

jo, das stimmt!

Danke für die Infos! Bis dahin.


----------



## rigger (8. November 2011)

nächstes we ist auch noch auf


----------



## schlabberkette (8. November 2011)

rigger
woher weißt du,
hast du da angerufen?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> rigger
> woher weißt du,
> hast du da angerufen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8907354&postcount=3557


----------



## scott-bussi (8. November 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Scotti 271 ist deine Numer



Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Totoxl (8. November 2011)

Das bist du doch, oder nicht???
Bild Nr. 271


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. November 2011)

jau dat isser.
da gibet nix dat isser.


----------



## scott-bussi (8. November 2011)

Jau, dat tut stimmen! Und es kann doch fliegen - nicht hoch, aber eben auch nicht am Boden festgeklebt

@ toto
als ich den link eingestellt hatte waren da nur 56 Bilder hochgeladen. Deshalb hatte ich es nicht verstanden. Bin übrigens noch mal drauf (341)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. November 2011)

für scotti @all
termin für den nächsten treff steht in der ig saalbach.
motto: ich weiß was du letzten sommer nicht getan hast !


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. November 2011)

jau das is mein bussi!!!!


----------



## rigger (8. November 2011)

Enduro kannst du mich mal bitte zu der Gruppe "saalbach" hinzufügen? danke!

@schlabber das steht immer im lauftext auf der homepage der ettelsberg seilbahn...


----------



## Totoxl (9. November 2011)

Ein wenig Eigenwerbung für meinen Radträger
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig.../autoteile-reifen/sonstige_autoteile/u2459543


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. November 2011)

@rigger
hat siggi`s hütte auch auf?


----------



## scott-bussi (9. November 2011)

Hat Siggi´s Hütte nicht immer auf?

Solange genug Schnitten da sind, kommt der Teuto auch im Winter nach Willingen, gelle!


----------



## rigger (9. November 2011)

@ Teuto http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/


----------



## enduro pro (9. November 2011)

für all die, die sonntagsradellust verspüren....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12456

der sonntags-herbst-touren-termin


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. November 2011)

@schnitten
ich liebe willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (9. November 2011)

Hey Schlabber, gibts denn garkeine Viedeos mit meinem Arsch?


----------



## schlabberkette (9. November 2011)

ist in arbeit!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. November 2011)

dicker Hintern, viel Arbeit!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. November 2011)

booooh ey,
besten dank für den ganzen sambuca chrisxrossi,wenn die karre so läuft wie wir sie grade abgeschmiert haben startet  der herby im nächsten jahr als team fahrer bei sambuca 1.


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. November 2011)

he he, manche Bräute muss Mann sich schön saufen!! Die Konapandemie ist nicht mehr auf zuhalten. Aber warum auch???


----------



## schlabberkette (10. November 2011)

arschwackeln á la chrisxrossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (10. November 2011)

cooool. Danke!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (10. November 2011)

bitte


----------



## Totoxl (10. November 2011)

Gibt es neues von der Material Front, oder was muss man da zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Sambuca hatte ich allerdings auch schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. November 2011)

die Kleinen übersieht man meist, denn eigentlich gibts ein Sambuca beim Kona dazu.


----------



## Totoxl (10. November 2011)

Wer hat den ein Kona bekommen?
1 Sambuca beim Kona dazu, dann habe ich ja noch 1,5 offen.


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. November 2011)

1 Sambuca oder ne ganze Flasche, trinkt man den vor den Verkauf oder danach!!! Hilft der den auch gegen den Ausschlag den Ich immer bekomme wenn ich auf einen Kona gesessen habe, Fragen über Fragen???


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. November 2011)

liegt nicht an kona süßer,deine kumpels haben das gleiche problem.


----------



## enduro pro (10. November 2011)

hauptsache der Fb kann sich mit den typen fließend unterhalten


----------



## jojo2 (10. November 2011)

so
endlich fertig
bin ich
geh jetzt erst mal wieder meditieren

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17541
hd müsste dann nachher kommen


----------



## enduro pro (10. November 2011)

der vorbei rollende TB is ja mal am geilsten  

der hat ja voll den "flow" ....

was ist mit sonntag???? keiner lust und zeit?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (10. November 2011)

Ich bin am We raus, also Sa wie So. Ich muss in gemütlicher Runde das We genießen. Stichwort Halle Münsterland.


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. November 2011)

auch wieder ein nettes Video von Dir.


----------



## schlabberkette (10. November 2011)

video á la jojo, exzellent!
sind eigentlich alle drauf, nur den scotti hab ich nicht durch´s bild fahren sehen...der war wohl zu schnell...oder mal wieder im tal am "neuen" rad rumschrauben 

@enduro
sonntag 10 uhr liftstation willingen!?


----------



## enduro pro (10. November 2011)

schon wieder innen park??? nö, das ding in willingen is mir zu langweilig....


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. November 2011)

nimmt Willingen noch Biker mit?


----------



## schlabberkette (10. November 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> nimmt Willingen noch Biker mit?



jepp


----------



## enduro pro (10. November 2011)

hey kleiner FB...willst nicht auch am sonntag mit dem TB durch den teuto ????

der freut sich doch immer wenn du kommst.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der vorbei rollende TB is ja mal am geilsten
> 
> der hat ja voll den "flow" ....
> 
> ??


 
ich  kann den rennradfahrer in mir einfach nicht verleugnen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. November 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich bin am We raus, also Sa wie So. Ich muss in gemütlicher Runde das We genießen. Stichwort Halle Münsterland.


 
was???????
du willst wirklich in diesen sündenpfuhl????????
in dieses sodom und gomorrha ????????????
dahin wo sich unter umständen zu später stunde frauen  in schamverletzender weise zeigen??????????????
dahin wo der zapfhahn auf dauerfeuer steht????????????
nimm mich mit,,,,,,,bitte ,,,,,,,,bitte,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (10. November 2011)

bullenball oder kegelparty


----------



## enduro pro (10. November 2011)

achtung werbung......

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12456


----------



## Totoxl (10. November 2011)

@Thomas
Ähmmm...mmmhh.....
nö!!!

Ich bin da ja um den Anstand und die Moral aufrecht zu halten, ich glaube nicht das du mir da eine Hilfe wärst. Außerdem bin ich in schlechter Begleitung, 16 Freunde (das sind nicht die Schlechten) und der Rest vom Bus ist gefüllt mit Justizvollzugs Beamten der JVA Lingen 1. Um man das wird was


----------



## newjoe (10. November 2011)

.


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. November 2011)

das sehe ich auch so newjoe.


----------



## enduro pro (10. November 2011)

na toto, da bist du ja in "bester gesellschaft" und dir kann nix passieren...

hat der bus gitter oder normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (10. November 2011)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag ins Sauerland?
Könnte dringend so einen Spaß-Urlaubstag gebrauchen. 
Im Bikepark Warstein gibt es um 11:00 ne Bluessession und der Lift ist auch offen. Die haben wohl die Downhillstrecke neu überarbeitet.
Was habt ihr denn so in Planung, außer Teuto????


----------



## diddie40 (10. November 2011)

wer ist newjoe???


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. November 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> , 16 Freunde (das sind nicht die Schlechten) und der Rest vom Bus ist gefüllt mit Justizvollzugs Beamten der JVA Lingen 1. Um man das wird was


 
das finde ich total gut das die sowas mit euch machen,besser als wenn ihr später rauskommt und nicht mehr teil der gesellschaft seid.
ein mann ohne knast ist wie ein baum ohne ast


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. November 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wer ist newjoe???


 
die neue claudia??????


----------



## schlabberkette (11. November 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag ins Sauerland?



diddie
wir (bisher ketta, ricobra + icke) sind am sonntag gegen 10uhr in willingen


----------



## scott-bussi (11. November 2011)

Ghostrider und scotti auch! (Bis jetzt)


----------



## diddie40 (11. November 2011)

Dem würde ich mich gerne anschließen.
Wer hat denn noch einen Platz für mich?
Ich könnte auch fahren mit insgesamt 4 biker + bikes


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (11. November 2011)

Schulte und meine wenigkeit sind natürlich auch da


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2011)

ich dachte, wir seien am nächsten sonntag allein auf der strecke
na gut dann eben nicht
allein
sondern mit euch
das kann ja heiter werden.
vor 11 werden wir aber kaum ankommen
ihr habt also zeit, die strecke vorzuwärmen
christian soll ich dir 3 minute gap mitbringen?


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. November 2011)

oh komme ich auch? Ehrlich gesagt hab ich drüber nachgedacht. Ich komm bestimmt auch. Das wär nett, wenn Du es mitbringst. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> christian soll ich dir 3 minute gap mitbringen?



Jo, mir auch bitte  

So lernt man sich kennen am Sonntag!


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2011)

jo
dann mach ich das so

christian
wir alle hier wußten schon vor dir, 
dass du dabei sein wirst


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. November 2011)

die Entscheidungen fallen vor dem ankommen im Bewustsein, wo zu dann noch bewust handeln?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> jo
> dann mach ich das so



Ey! Warn Scherz! Aber supernett von Dir!!!

Wenn Du es echt machst, dann kannste Dir das Brötchen samt Kaffee aussuchen!


----------



## rigger (11. November 2011)

Wer lust hat kann heute abend zu unserer Adventsausstellung gerne vorbeikommen, ich geb Glühwein aus!!!  Geht heute bis 21 Uhr oder länger, je nach dem...


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2011)

adventsausstellung ??
brauchst du noch jemanden  der weihnachtslieder singt und besinnliches  auf der blockflöte spielen kann ?
der fb.
der sieht in seinem selbst genähten engelchen kostüm zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus,macht seinen job aber echt gut.
wenn du ihn ganz lieb fragst macht er das bestimmt gern.


----------



## enduro pro (11. November 2011)

oh ja, der Fb als engel...super idee...

aber moment, engel sind doch nette und hilfsbereite wesen, aber der Fb   

haben die kinder da nicht eher angst    ich meine, ich hab ja schon angst vorm Fb und dann die kinder..............


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. November 2011)

Hach, ihr bringt mich noch zum platzen vor Neid, jedes Wochenende fünf mal nach Willingen, Winterberg und Braunlage...
Meinem Arm geht es wieder rech gut, dafür liege ich  jetzt mit ner Erkältung flach. Ob ich dieses Jahr nochmal aufs Rad komme...?

Wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spaß, lasst es krachen!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. November 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17570


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (12. November 2011)

sehr schön....

da habt ihr mal wieder sher viel spaß gehabt, es wird "abgeklatscht" nach erfolgreicher fahrt, alles richtig gemacht...


ich will auch


----------



## rigger (12. November 2011)

es scheint ja spass gemaxht zu haben...


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2011)

genau!

und
der liebe gott ist heute auf der seite derer,
die sich heute treffen.
ich wünsch euch viel spass!


----------



## schlabberkette (12. November 2011)

so pussy war es gar nicht!!
sonst müßte man sich aus freude der erleichterung und des überlebens nicht ständig gegenseitig abklatschen


----------



## Zico (12. November 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17570



Sehr geil! Danke!


----------



## schlabberkette (12. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> der liebe gott ist heute auf der seite derer,
> die sich heute treffen.
> ich wünsch euch viel spass!



danke jojo
aber gott wird´s extrem schwer haben!
und für die ungläubigen unter uns ist eh hopfen und malz verloren,
verdammich...wer steht denn dann auf meiner seite???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. November 2011)

@Schlabber
wer auf Deiner Seite steht?
Die Zubehörindustrie! Die wird doch von dir im Alleingang finanziert!!!


----------



## enduro pro (12. November 2011)

schlabber, ich würd dir ja gern beistehen, doch leider, leider muß ich arbeiten 

sonst wäre ich dabei, wetter ja mal wieder prima...morgen früh gehe ich auch mal wieder in den schönen herbstwald....


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2011)

ja dann!
wenn beten bei dir nix hilft schlabber
dann verlass dich auf die teutoboys und vor allem kannst du auf
scotti mc gyver bauen
gib dem ne cola-dosa und der bläst dir daraus was du willst


----------



## scott-bussi (12. November 2011)

nen votec? Da ist das Cola-Blech zu stabil für!


----------



## rigger (12. November 2011)




----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> nen votec? Da ist das Cola-Blech zu stabil für!



gib es scotti dem transformer


der baut dir auch ne soll-bruch-stelle ein
für die nötige abwechslung

aber eigentlich hast du das gar nicht nötig
das schaffst du auch ohne hin



also ohne die sollbruchstelle


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. November 2011)

war nicht heut Treff im Teuto? Sag mal eben wo und wann.


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. November 2011)

alles klar, habs schon erfahren.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. November 2011)

oh man ey,tag x und mit dicke cochones is nix.
bin total angefixt und habe mir erstmal nen cocktail gemixt.
wünsche euch für morgen mehr erfolg in willingen.
grüßt mir die siggischnitten.


----------



## schlabberkette (12. November 2011)

hey tb
vielleicht waren deine cochones zuuuu dick
und deshalb einfach im weg
so dicke dinger können auch stören, oder.?..ach nee..quatsch
vergiss das schnell wieder

jojo!!!
der scotti soll mir ne sollbruchstelle blasen?  
was´n hier los, da ist man nur mal eben kurz mit den teutoboys unterwegs zum großen X.........

mannomanney


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. November 2011)

genau die waren zu dick,die gabel zu weich,der dämpfer zu hart und ,,,äh,,,,die,,,
was wollte ich denn jetzt schreiben,,,,,?????????
vergessen


----------



## enduro pro (12. November 2011)

na, da habt ihr aber schöne probleme...cochones zu dick, zu klein, nicht vorhanden oder blau...

man, man, man....ich wäre froh mal wieder fahren zu können....

aber morgen früh um 10 ist es soweit...


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. November 2011)

ich wollt schon immer ne Gebärmutter, damit solls nicht so viele Problem geben!
Die Canyonfahrer kennen sich damit aus, die haben die Cochones schon lange an den Nagel gehängt.


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jojo!!!
> der scotti soll mir ne sollbruchstelle blasen?
> was´n hier los, da ist man nur mal eben kurz mit den teutoboys unterwegs zum großen X.........
> 
> mannomanney




ey das klären wir morgen




das mit der gebärmutter
das muss ich mir noch mal durch den kopf gehen lassen

oh tb
das klingt echt nich gut
aber. wer weiß, wofür´s gut war


so bleibst du gesund für unser 24 h downhillrennen


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2011)

ähmm
tb
das ist nur ein ei
womöglich gekocht

oh backe 
so schlimm?
wenn du zusätzliche hilfe brauchst, 
gib bescheid


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. November 2011)

nö jojo,ist nicht schlimm,ist ja schließlich nur ein hobby das spaß machen soll und man muß keinem was beweisen und,,,,,,,,,,
ich bring mich um


----------



## redallmountain (12. November 2011)

hi, habe euch heute am parkplatz getroffen. war der mit dem vreden-trikot in tourzivil. wollte mal nett nachfragen, ob man sich euch das ein oder andere mal anschließen darf. gruß redallmountain


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. November 2011)

das kannst du gerne machen,morgen um 10:00 uhr ist der nächste termin,schau unter  termine/brochterbeck,ich bring mich jetzt doch nicht um,ein neuer dem ich zeigen kann was ich alles kann,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wenn ich mal kann.


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2011)

boah redallmountain
(was ist denn das für ein name? rothaargebirge??)
du bist ein held
du hast den tb gerettet!


so und jetzt geb ich wieder ruh

bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redallmountain (12. November 2011)

okay, danke. morgen geht leider nicht. komme aber gerne darauf zurück. bis dann


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. November 2011)

hast Du Eier oder ein Gebärmutter? Sag Deiner Frau Du lässt Dich scheiden, dann hast Du auch wieder zeit.


----------



## redallmountain (12. November 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> hast Du Eier oder ein Gebärmutter? Sag Deiner Frau Du lässt Dich scheiden, dann hast Du auch wieder zeit.




falls du mich meinst, habe schon eier. aber müßte erstmal heiraten um mich scheiden zulassen


----------



## schlabberkette (13. November 2011)

schnell noch eine video-gute-nacht-geschichte vom heutigen....äh...mittlerweile gestrigen tag im land der teutonen


----------



## rigger (13. November 2011)

geilet ding schlabber!!! Chris ohne fullface....


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. November 2011)

Geiles Video, sieht nach ner großen Menge Spaß aus!
Bei ein paar Stellen haben mir ja schon vom zusehen die Knie geschlottert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (13. November 2011)

Zico, schön das Kona gerockt?

Schönes Video, das sieht mal wieder super aus.


----------



## Zico (13. November 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Zico, schön das Kona gerockt?
> 
> Schönes Video, das sieht mal wieder super aus.



**** yeah! Und heute Willingen war der Hammer!
Schön breit mit Pascal mit Scott aufm Heimweg!


----------



## rigger (13. November 2011)

was hast du denn für ein Kona?


----------



## Zico (13. November 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Zico, schön das Kona gerockt?
> 
> Schönes Video, das sieht mal wieder super aus.





rigger schrieb:


> was hast du denn für ein Kona?



Stinky Deluxe! Hammer, thx herby!
Und Dank an Christian für den schnapps!!!


----------



## cannondude (13. November 2011)

Schönes Video Schlabber! Gut zu sehen, dass TB noch immer den gleichen Baum liebt.... ;-)


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. November 2011)

Redallmountain: 

vergiss das mit dem heiraten, behalt lieber Deine Eier

war heut ein fast perfekter Tag. Danke an die Schnapsdrosseln Zico und Pascal, Ihr habt mir ja noch ein bischen Sambuca übrig gelassen.

Danke JoJo für die .....


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. November 2011)

das Video hast Du wirklich gut gemacht, Music ist auch echt klasse, passend zur Stimmung.
Bin echt begeistert, danke Schlabber.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2011)

cannondude schrieb:


> ! Gut zu sehen, dass TB noch immer den gleichen Baum liebt.... ;-)


 
für euch ist er nur ein baum,irgendein baum,für mich ist er mehr.
viel mehr.


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. November 2011)

dann tu ihm doch nicht immer so weh


----------



## Prezident (13. November 2011)

Super Freeride-Vid Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (13. November 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Redallmountain:
> vergiss das mit dem heiraten, behalt lieber Deine Eier
> war heut ein fast perfekter Tag. Danke an die Schnapsdrosseln Zico und Pascal, Ihr habt mir ja noch ein bischen Sambuca übrig gelassen.
> Danke JoJo für die .....



Gut, dass wir den nicht ganz weggemacht haben!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. November 2011)

wars Dir denn schon fast zu schwummerig danach? Waren doch nur 0,3l. Becher


----------



## Zico (13. November 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> wars Dir denn schon fast zu schwummerig danach? Waren doch nur 0,3l. Becher



Sagen wir es so.... etwas mehr und Scotty hätte uns wahrscheinlich rausgeschmissen!!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. November 2011)

der arme Pascal, Du hast ja ne Hammerschmidt.


----------



## Zico (13. November 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> der arme Pascal, Du hast ja ne Hammerschmidt.


Aber mal gar kein Bock auch nur nen Meter mehr zu fahren!!!


----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2011)

das war gut heute

tb
das sind aber viele eier jetzt 
und so frische




das war kurz


----------



## schlabberkette (13. November 2011)

Prezident schrieb:


> Super Freeride-Vid Jungs



ach,
mein namensvetter von heute, nehme ich an..

zico & ghostrider
große taten müssen schließlich entsprechend gefeiert werden
zur not auch in scottis auto
da muss er durch 

schön war´s mal wieder heute
fette dinger gerockt
GEILOMAT 2000


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (13. November 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/spam/0,1518,797244,00.html
wie jetzt - wo sollen denn dann noch die vielen Konas herkommen?


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. November 2011)

die bringt doch der Storch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (14. November 2011)

Richtig bin der Namensvetter oder besser mein neuer Spitzname von gestern : Die Pussy
den ich übrigens alle Ehre mache hab mir direkt ein weggeholt


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2011)

ja, hätte ich Zico u. Pascal die Bikes selbst auf dem Heckträger festschnallen lassen, hätte eine Menge Schrott auf der Autobahn herumgelegen

Ein zerbröseltes Demo und ein Kona Eisenhaufen mit einer kleinen Schramme aber zerstörten Anbauteilen

An jedem Parkplatz und jeder Bushaltestelle zum Pinkeln anhalten und an jeder Tanke zum Bier nachladen

Aber sonst ein genialer Tag mit super Leuten, tollem Wetter und Vorfreude aufs nächste Jahr.
Den Bezwingern der DH-Strecke einen fetten Glückwunsch


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. November 2011)

Jungs..., datt war wieder richtig jut mit Euch!

Mehr brauch ich ja wohl nicht zu sagen, oder?!


Ich freu mich schon wieder auf die nächsten Fahrten zusammen!

PS: Danke nochmal an Jojo! Sehr nett! Ich versuche mich beim nächsten mal zu revangieren!


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. November 2011)

Prezident schrieb:


> Richtig bin der Namensvetter oder besser mein neuer Spitzname von gestern : Die Pussy
> den ich übrigens alle Ehre mache hab mir direkt ein weggeholt




Pussy?! Weggeholt?!   Nie ohne Kondom


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2011)

karsten, vielleicht sollten wir mal nen termin bei uns machen  

dann zeigen wir dir mal unsere gegend etwas näher....da sind auch ein paar sehr nette sachen dabei.....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. November 2011)

Hey Chriss,


ja sehr gern! Wir bleiben in Kontakt!

Der Thomas hatte sich ja wegen des letzten Wochenendes schon gemeldet, da hatte ich dann "nur" privat was zu tun, deshalb waren wir nicht da.

Ich bin in den nächsten Wochen nur leider nicht verfügbar, da ich umziehe und das beansprucht mich etwas. Aber vielleicht ergibgt sich ja dieses Jahr noch was...

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2011)

machen wir glatt...

sach einfach wann du wieder zeit hast und wir trommeln mal die truppe zusammen für ne schöne sonntagsrunde bei sonnenschein mit gasthaus und so... 

hab am mittwoch frei und wollte gegen nachmittag ne runde machen...jemand lust?????


----------



## spongeborns (14. November 2011)

Hallo,

super Video!
Ich bin erst zwei Mal in der Gegend gefahren, aber ihr scheint dort ja schöne Strecken zu kennen!

Ich vermute ich hab euch am Samstag auf dem Parkplatz gesehen.
Wir kamen gerade von unserer Tour wieder, kurz bevor ne Gruppe losgefahren ist. Mit einem von euch haben wir uns noch kurz darüber unterhalten was in den Baumbergen jetzt alles gesperrt ist.

Darf ich mich bei euch mal anschliessen?
Ich versprech auch nicht zu viel zu jammern wenns mal steil wird 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2011)

hi thomas...

in der regel wird ein termin gepostet in den fahrgemeinschaften...meist am sonntag morgen, da wir dort mehr leute werden, oder auch mal sondertermine samstags oder unter der woche...

trag dich gern mal ein, es sind immer verschiedenste leistungsgruppen am start, sodas du locker mitkommst...

vielleicht findet sich am sonntag ne gruppe, mal schauen...

wie sieht es sonntag aus???? bedarf?????????


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2011)

hey erwan, wieder fit???? was macht das bike???


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2011)

wieso?
was ist mit ihm?
was ist mir dir?
also erwan


----------



## Prezident (14. November 2011)

Bei einer schönen Freeridetour am Sonntag wär ich auch gerne mal dabei


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2011)

nix schlimmes, wir haben ihn gestern nur etwas platt gemacht und dann hat er sich auch noch das schaltwerk abgerissen und er mußte per "singlespeed" die letzten 5 km fahren  

ist auch mal ein schönes gefühl nen keuchenden erwan in der gruppe zu haben  sonst ist es ja eher andersrum


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. November 2011)

Enduro ,was verstehst du den unter nachmittags??? Habe diese Woche Nachtschicht, aber 15 Uhr würde gehen sone Runde zum wach werden wär schon O.K. Los sach was!!!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. November 2011)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2011)

jo FB...nachmittags ist dann wenn der zeiger der uhr nach 12.00 mittags steht...15.00 ist warscheinlich schon recht spät..vielleicht schaffst du es ja schon um 14.30 da zu sein, das sollte klappen noch vor der großen dunkelheit wieder da zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (14. November 2011)

nachmittag?

gibt´s auch hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0ShXlTJWN4&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2011)

ich hab heut ein bild zugespielt bekommen
und das bin ich 
also jetzt nich wirklich, 
aber das könnte ich sein
also jetzt nich so hübsch
aber ihr wisst schon, was ich meine
oder nich?






ich versteh mein fahrrad


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. November 2011)

ich glaube langsam wirst Du eins mit Deinem Rad. Du hast die nächste Bewustseinsebene erreicht.


----------



## cannondude (14. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey erwan, wieder fit???? was macht das bike???


Ja, es geht wieder. Aber was am Sonntag passiert ist, sollte unter uns bleiben. Besonders die Passage wo ich abgekackt bin. 
Schaltwerk habe ich mich schon ein neues besorgt (Shimano LX), dank Christian. Die Sattelstütze werde ich erstmal selbst auseinander schrauben, wenn das nicht hilft werde ich es einschicken.


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2011)

ach dude, hier ist nix geheim  abkakken kann jeder mal, da ist nix schlimmes dabei...frag mal den scotti, der kenn sich damit aus


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hab heut ein bild zugespielt bekommen
> und das bin ich
> also jetzt nich wirklich,
> aber das könnte ich sein
> ...



Wie sollen wir das jetzt verstehen? 
Der Klügere gibt nach? (Stütze der Motorhaube)

Wenn ja, willst du uns damit sagen? Dein Bike ist klüger als du??

Was sagt dann das Votec zu Andre? Es gibt ja ständig nach


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2011)

ich sach jetzt grad nix
andre liest grad mit 
und versucht zu verstehen


ich kann nich mehr warten
kundschaft
cu


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2011)

fehlalarm
aber länger kann ich jetzt nicht mehr warten


----------



## schlabberkette (14. November 2011)

hey scotti
keine ahnung was das votec dazu sagt
momentan ist noch ziemlich cooler willingen-roadgap-dreck auf den üblichen sollbruchstellen
deshalb weiß ich grad nicht
ob ich klüger bin als der neuer wunderlack von votec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (14. November 2011)

jojo
du wolltest mir doch noch erklären
wie der scotti aus coladosen eine votec bläst


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2011)

Schon gesehen?


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15083

Waaaahnsinn, so lange sooooo schnell! 

Das möchte ich auch mal können.


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hey scotti
> keine ahnung was das votec dazu sagt
> momentan ist noch ziemlich cooler willingen-roadgap-dreck auf den üblichen sollbruchstellen
> deshalb weiß ich grad nicht
> ob ich klüger bin als der neuer wunderlack von votec



Ok, ok, ich hab´s verstanden!!

Mit Roadgap-Dreck und Adidas Cochones kann ich nicht dienen.

Ich habe nur FR-Dreck und einen Adidas Sweater aus Willingen mitgebracht.

Aber wenn ich mal groß bin, aber dann, dann....
.. mach ich´s auch nicht

schätze ich


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. November 2011)

so rechner läuft wieder...war defekter Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## schlabberkette (14. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Waaaahnsinn, so lange sooooo schnell!
> Das möchte ich auch mal können.



dann machs doch einfach

terrmin:
Du 16 au 22 JUILLET - SEMAINE MEGAVALANCHE  ALPE D'HUEZ (FRANCE)

anmeldung ist am 16.01.2012 ab 15 uhr 

nimmste mich mit?


----------



## schlabberkette (14. November 2011)

boah ghostrider
was für coole typen in deinem video
also die mit den grünen helmen...
geil..geil..geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> boah ghostrider
> was für coole typen in deinem video
> also die mit den grünen helmen...
> geil..geil..geil



Boah geil, die mit den grünen Helmen erinnern mich irgendwie an die hier:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/large/lego_mtb_brendan_fairclough_scott_001.jpg?0


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> dann machs doch einfach
> 
> terrmin:
> Du 16 au 22 JUILLET - SEMAINE MEGAVALANCHE  ALPE D'HUEZ (FRANCE)
> ...



Davon das ich da hin fahre, kann ich das trotzdem nicht so fahren!!

Ich war ja auch mit in Willingen und konnte nicht alles fahren!!

Aber sollte ich es doch machen, fahren wir natürlich zusammen.

Auf dem Weg nach Alp de Huez blase ich dann aus einer Kiste Red Bull Dosen 2 prima Enduro Bikes für uns


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2011)

is man mal 10 minuten weg
braucht man eine stunde, um alles nachzulesen
könnt ihr euch nicht mal ein bißchen mäßigen
scotti darf ich auch mit da nich so runterfahren?

also schlabberkette
ich hab echt viel auf scotti den transformer gegeben
von wegen bike mit nix wieder in gang setzen und so
aber ich hab nun die ersten proben gesehen.
ich mach jetzt mal einfach einen rückzieher...
also du musst nun doch selbst auf dich aufpassen
sonst kommt das dabei raus
 rad mundgeblasen:
 

und dann das 


das lässt jetzt tief blicken und ich nehm ab jetzt 
den mund nich mehr so voll


----------



## schlabberkette (14. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> is man mal 10 minuten weg
> braucht man eine stunde, um alles nachzulesen
> könnt ihr euch nicht mal ein bißchen mäßigen
> scotti darf ich auch mit da nich so runterfahren?
> ...




wieso rückzieher?
sehen doch prima aus die ersten proben
nur noch votec-zauberlack drüber
und fettich ist das formschöne kona


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2011)

Wieso?

Das 2. ist doch einwandfrei geworden. Auf´s wesentliche konzentriert und steht am Abschluß einer jeden Tour nach Willingen (so ähnlich jedenfalls).

Und wer über Kona´s lästert ist eindeutig in der Minderheit!
Also Vorsicht, wer es trotzdem tut wird mit Zico bestraft (Insider von gestern)


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2011)

@jojo 
ich glaube ich habe es geschafft, der Zico wandert jetzt weiter. Eine harmlose Bemerkung auf der Rückfahrt hat ihn ganz fertig gemacht

Ah zico - ist echt nicht böse gemeint!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (15. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Und wer über Kona´s lästert ist eindeutig in der Minderheit!



das schon...
...aber zum glück nicht mainstream


----------



## schlabberkette (15. November 2011)

@zico+richi+ghostrider

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17661/h


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. November 2011)

Nabend,

son Dreck! Ich muss morgen arbeiten und es ist zehn nach eins..., aaaaber dafür ist das Video fertig. Ich hoffe es gefällt Euch und falls sich jemand auf den Rock getreten fühlt, dann nehme ich die entsprechenden Passagen raus!

PS: Andre, da haste es. Jetzt bist Du wieder dran


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2011)

ich!
ich bin in einem film drin!!
und ich gurk nich rum, sondern habe eine sprechrolle!!
jo! das gefällt mir
und diddie habe ich auch kurz gesehen. war der auch da??

heut ist dienstag, da trag ich keine röcke
wenn du jetzt gesagt hättest: wenn sich jemand auf den
schlips getreten fühlt....
ja den
trag ich auch nich


ich war im film
wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (15. November 2011)

super gemacht karsten!

was ihr so alles gefilmt habt,
da muss man ja demnächst aufpassen 

der "ich-dachte-du-wärst-eine-frau-jojo" und seine geheimnisse, 
klasse


----------



## Prezident (15. November 2011)

Das Vid gefällt mir auch
Schade das die Saison vorbei ist


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (15. November 2011)

KonaPower!!!!!!!! Wer ist dabei!!?!?!??!!!!!!


----------



## Prezident (15. November 2011)

Kona for the Long Sweet Ride


----------



## ricobra50 (15. November 2011)

KARSTEN-das Video hast Du wirklich gut gemacht,


----------



## enduro pro (15. November 2011)

*der Sonntagstreff.....*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12477


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @zico+richi+ghostrider
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17661/h



auch sehr schön!

Jungejunge..., Du brauchst auch keinen Schlaf, wah?!

Danke für die netten Kommentare! Hat auch richtig Spaß gemacht das zusammenschnipseln. Da kann man ja viel Zeit mit verbringen. Schöööönes Hobby!


----------



## Zico (15. November 2011)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> KonaPower!!!!!!!! Wer ist dabei!!?!?!??!!!!!!


 
Ich natürlich!!!


----------



## Totoxl (15. November 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> Ich natürlich!!!



Ich sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. November 2011)

vielleicht solltet ihr mal ne "only kona tour" machen.... 

schlabber, wie gut das wir exoten fahren


----------



## rigger (15. November 2011)

Find ich auch!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (15. November 2011)

Kona, Kona!!!!! Das wird mir auch zu viel, rufe hiermit zur Anti Kona Front auf!!!!!


----------



## M.N. (15. November 2011)

Ich habe zum Verkauf Laufräder: Nabe Hope Pro II (red) auf Mavic 729 Felgen, 20 mm Steckachse v. 12 mm Steckachse hinten, (135 mm) Die Naben sind Neuwertig, die Felgen haben ein paar kleine Kratzer. Bei Interesse PN oder Tel.

Weiter steht ein Spank 777 Lenker (weiß) zum VK.


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. November 2011)

es ist ein schmaler Grad zwischen Bewunderung und Neid

Kona, Long Sweet Ride


----------



## scott-bussi (15. November 2011)

Ach Leute, Kona hin Kona her, hauptsache wir haben Spaß.
Und wir tolerieren doch auch nicht Kona-Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Und wir tolerieren doch auch nicht Kona-Fahrer


 

Wen tolerieren wir denn noch auch nicht?
Da war mal Nicolai, jetzt Kona?


----------



## scott-bussi (15. November 2011)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden!

Ich wollte sagen:

Wir tolerieren auch Biker die kein Kona fahren.


----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2011)

das hatte ich schon richtig verstanden, aber man kann es halt auch anders deuten


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2011)

aber nicht doch kein kona
meintet ihr das?


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2011)

upps zu spät
hat sich schon geklärt mit kein kona nich


----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aber nicht doch kein kona
> meintet ihr das?


 ich glaube es muss heißen: wir tolerieren doch auch nicht die, die aber nicht doch nicht kein kona fahren


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich glaube es muss heißen: wir tolerieren doch auch nicht die, die aber nicht doch nicht kein kona fahren



hmmm
ich jetzt also nicht, weil ich noch kein kona nich fahren kann, aber könnte
aber zumindest dürfte ich tollerieren


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. November 2011)

ich dachte schon es wär was tiefsinnigeres.

Am 26. werde ich niiiemanden tollerieren der nicht trinkt!!


----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2011)

am 26. wird´s bestimmt tiefsinnig


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2011)

is ja toll
was is´n am 26.?
sach nich, du ...


das koni nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (15. November 2011)

Treff der anonymen Alkoholiker an der Eisbahn. Schwerpunkt der Thematik ist rückfällig zu werden.


----------



## rigger (16. November 2011)




----------



## scott-bussi (16. November 2011)

Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit zur Eisbahn am 26.

Sinn der Veranstaltung:
Tiefsinnige Gespräche über Rückfallgefahr mit anonymen Alkoholikern und bekennenden Konaisten.
Dozent:
Pr.(omille) Dr. Hc. Christian


----------



## rigger (16. November 2011)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor am 26. im bulli zu pennen aber wenn das so kalt bleibt bräuchte ich vielleicht ne möglichkeit zu Übernachten...


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> machen wir glatt...
> 
> sach einfach wann du wieder zeit hast und wir trommeln mal die truppe zusammen für ne schöne sonntagsrunde bei sonnenschein mit gasthaus und so...
> 
> hab am mittwoch frei und wollte gegen nachmittag ne runde machen...jemand lust?????


Hey Enduro, mußt heute nicht auf mich warten!!! Scgaffe das heute wohl nicht mehr, sorry.


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. November 2011)

hab gerade mit Enduro ne Runde im Teuto gedreht mit meinem neuen Bike. Haben aber niemanden Nenenswerten getroffen.


----------



## rigger (16. November 2011)

Was haste denn für ein neues Das entourage?


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. November 2011)

das Entourage ist ja schon mein altes

Das Satori ist heut gekommen.


----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2011)

cooles ding, leicht schnell und neu 

leider nix für mich son 29ner, da müssen große jungs drauf 

ich war übrigens verdammt froh wieder zu hause zu sein  erstmal lecker essen und dann sofa...war ne schöne, kleine runde...kalt aber schön...christian, am sonntag kommt der schlabber in den teuto...na, wie wärs???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (16. November 2011)

und wie is son 29er so zu fahren, anders?


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. November 2011)

ja 29er fühlt sich ganz anders an, kannst ja mal testen.

Ja Sonntag bin ich vlt dabei, hoffe ich mal.


----------



## diddie40 (16. November 2011)

The Buddhist term for enlightenment, what's considered a first step toward nirvana, Satori epitomizes the sensation you'll get from our new 130mm travel 29er dual suspension mountain bike.

will sagen
first strep to nirwana : Satori
second step to nirwana : 26.11
third step?


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. November 2011)

third Step ist dann wohl gleich zu setzten mit der Reinkarnation.


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. November 2011)

ach ja, guckst Du:

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/video-kona-satori-and-honzo-29ers-32307


----------



## schlabberkette (16. November 2011)

kona satori!?!?!?!? 

also die erkenntnis vom universellen wesen des kona-daseins

...meine fresse...

...ommmmmmmhhhh...

...hauptsache die subtilen energiezentren zwischen euren physischen und den feinstofflichen körpern sind noch im lot...

...so chakramäßig.....

...ommmmmhhhhhh....

...naja, die großen 29er räder sehen ja schon so aus wie zwei dicke buddhas...

...ommmmmmhhhh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2011)

ich hatte in diese zentrale diskussion auch ganz viel chi mitgegeben.
aber diddie und chrissi
habt ihr vielleicht satori mit sarotti 
und  reinkarnation mit reklamation verwechselt?
hier kamen nämlich nich so gute vibrations rüber.
ich zünde für euch und für den tb (meditiert der  auch grade?)
ein räucherstäbchen an, oder auch zwei. und wo ich schon mal dabei bin:
om mani padme hum


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2011)

christian
ich hab gemerkt, bald ist weihnachten

nele wünscht sich ja einen genickschutz
was würdest du mir für die empfehlen?
hare krishna


----------



## ricobra50 (17. November 2011)

Kona nicht Kona Eure sorgen  möchte ich haben


----------



## enduro pro (17. November 2011)

um es mit jojo's worten zu sagen...." koan kona is auch koa sünd " 

aber es macht schon nen schlanken fuß, das satori...wenn man min nen meterfünfundneunzig ist


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. November 2011)

seh ich so groß aus von da Unten?


----------



## enduro pro (17. November 2011)

das liegt daran, das ich mein rad mit 40% sag fahre und keine CC flunder besitze  mit "lock out" wäre das anders


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. November 2011)

achso


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2011)

danke euch
hach ist das nett hier
und draußen scheint dazu die sonne


----------



## enduro pro (17. November 2011)

das wird ja ne lustige truppe am sonntag..vielleicht kommt der FB und der TB ja auch noch und wir schaffen es bis zum "nassen dreieck" zum kuchen essen, extra für die ketta und schlabber  

und wenn der FB kommt ist es auch nicht langweilig zwischendurch 

also alle mal laut rufen FBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB wo bist du?????


----------



## schlabberkette (17. November 2011)

EEEEEFFFFFFBEEEEEEEEHHHHEEEEEEEEEEE
gut so enduro?

aber kuchen essen bei der kälte?
eistorte oder watt?

lieber´n glühwein schlürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. November 2011)

ach, kalt....was ist schon kalt...es werden 8 grad um 12.00 sein 

da kann man doch locker draußen sitzen  almhütte wäre auch mit heizung


----------



## scott-bussi (17. November 2011)

Almhütte mit Heizung und Räucherofen. Drinnen kriegt man doch keine Luft, weil da alle mördermäßig rauchen!

Andre kann doch seinen Wohnwagen mitbringen. Nach der Tour setzen wir uns dann in den schön vorgeheizten Wagen und schlürfen lecker Glühwein und essen von den Ketten gebackenen Kuchen

Tolle Idee oder??


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> EEEEEFFFFFFBEEEEEEEEHHHHEEEEEEEEEEE
> gut so enduro?
> 
> aber kuchen essen bei der kälte?
> ...




´tschuldigung, wenn ich mich hier so ungefragt 
in die vorweihnachtliche stimmung einmische.

aber: so werdet ihr den fb nie dazubekommen.
wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hat der vorhin alle posts der letzten stunden nachgelesen und auf dem absatz kehrt gemacht.

ich glaube, er hat gesagt:
was für bekloppte!
um auf deren entwicklungsstufe zu kommen,
müsste ich mich 5 ebenen ´rückentwickeln...
aber wie unterhält man sich mit amöben??
wird er fragen

also:
ich kann keinen kuchen mitbringen, soll ich am sonntag
sahne mitbringen?

hare hare


----------



## Der Cherusker (17. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> das wird ja ne lustige truppe am sonntag..vielleicht kommt der FB und der TB ja auch noch und wir schaffen es bis zum "nassen dreieck" zum kuchen essen, extra für die ketta und schlabber
> 
> und wenn der FB kommt ist es auch nicht langweilig zwischendurch
> 
> also alle mal laut rufen FBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB wo bist du?????


Schnauze wer schreit hier so rum!!! Kann ein hart arbeitender Mensch nicht in ruhe schlafen bin gerade schweißgebadet aufgewacht weil irgend son Depp meinen Namen gerufen hat!!! Apropo Depp, was einer wo TB abgeblieben ist nicht das der mir fehlt aber lange nichts mehr gehöhrt von den Psycho. Sonntag muß ich mal gucken, Samstag geht es schon wieder an die Flasche das Leben ist schon hart!!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. November 2011)

och, wenn es am kuchen liegen sollte, soeinen kann ich auch noch mitbringen...die sahne kannst stecken lassen jojo 

hach, es wird immer lustiger...freue mich schon auf sonntag und die schönen geschichten...


----------



## Totoxl (17. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> um es mit jojo's worten zu sagen...." koan kona is auch koa sünd "
> 
> aber es macht schon nen schlanken fuß, das satori...wenn man min nen *meterfünfundneunzig* ist



Das bin ich. Also je nach Tageslaune, mal größer mal kleiner.


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. November 2011)

aber im um die 2 Meter.


----------



## Prezident (17. November 2011)

Aaabend Euch Teutos
Jemand was dagegen wenn ich Sonntag ne Runde mitfahre? Wollt das Coilair testen


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2011)

kommt auf die größe an
wenn das meine größe hat
fänd ich das jetzt nich so gut
aber da du ja einen halben meter größer bist als ich,
ist mir das wurscht

das wird ja ne schöne runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (17. November 2011)

hier ein kleines vid vom redbeard von unserem hometrail...


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. November 2011)

sieht ja fast wie ne Endlosschleife aus Hätt ich garnicht in Deiner Gegend erwartet, sieht echt gut aus.

Schön, wenn Du vorbei kommst Prezident. Bin gespannt wie es Dir gefällt.


----------



## rigger (18. November 2011)

Kannst ja mal vorbeikommen!!  Zico, Pascal und Scotti waren schonmal da...


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. November 2011)

früher oder später komm ich mal vorbei.


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2011)

was macht denn die münsterfraktion..von euch hört man ja gar nix mehr...


----------



## Zico (18. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> was macht denn die münsterfraktion..von euch hört man ja gar nix mehr...


 
Arbeiten (um sich die neuen Bikes leisten zu können) - Bikepflege -Wunden auskurieren... also alles mögliche um wieder voll angreifen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. November 2011)

wir gehen ja auch nur noc mit schwerem gerät....auf richtig geile strecken!!!!
ja enduro sehen uns aber bald wieder...Parks sind geschlossen...muß nur noch meine Erkältung augkurieren....gute nacht and CU


----------



## Zico (18. November 2011)

Help!!!

Suche noch eine Sattelstüzenlösung für mein neues Stinky und dem doofen 30mm Kona Sattelrohrmaß. 

Was meint Ihr: Passt die Kind Shock SuperNatural 272?
http://www.kindshock.com.cn/en/product.asp?id=55&show_list=1
Plus ein passendes Shim von 27,2 auf 30 von CaneCreek.

Ist die Länge 350mm passend? Welche Länge brächte ich den wohl? Reicht 100 mm Hub für Teutonentouren? Gibt es andere Stützen die hier passen?

Habt Ihr einen guten Tipp für einen Sattel?

Wer oder Wo könnte man alternativ die 30mm auf 30,9 aufbohren??? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antwort/Meinung/Rat/Unrat!!!


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2011)

hi zico...

vergiss die kind shock, taugt nicht...

schau mal diese hier an, die fahre ich auch und die sollte locker reichen....

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...n-Hilo-Sattelstuetze::32988.html?refID=idealo

nen passenden shim dazu und los gehts....

und der sattel ist acuh o.k. 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Saettel/Syncros-FR-Sattel-schwarz-weiss::33519.html


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. November 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> Help!!!
> 
> Suche noch eine Sattelstüzenlösung für mein neues Stinky und dem doofen 30mm Kona Sattelrohrmaß.
> 
> ...



Hey Zico,

alles im Lack? Dieses Wochenende wieder Chickendownways glattbügeln? 

Nur so als Tipp: Am 2+3.12. gibts wieder beim Rose in Bocholt das große Weihnachtsgeld-Verbrennen.

Die haben immer KindShocks da rumfliegen, remote 950i für so 125 Euro. Dann musste "nur" noch Dein Sitzrohr ausreiben lassen und alles ist gut. Was isn das für ein dämliches Maß? Haste mal versucht eine 30.9er Stütze einzuschieben? Vielleicht passt es ja aufgrund der Fertigungstoleranz?!

Sättel gibts auch gute und viele! 45 Euros für nen neuen Flite oder sowas gibts da immer. Ich hab mal meine Lyrik, neu für 250 Euro dort gekauft...usw.


Euch anderen ein schönes Wochenende!
Hoffe, es geht Euch gut!

Pascal: Gute Besserung!


----------



## scott-bussi (18. November 2011)

2+3. 12. bei Rose im Hauptgeschäft oder im Lagerverkauf?


----------



## Zico (18. November 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hey Zico,
> alles im Lack? Dieses Wochenende wieder Chickendownways glattbügeln?


 
Alles Bestens hier! Habe mich auch über mein Worttourrette im Vid köstlichst amüsiert - härlisch!!!



schulte69 schrieb:


> Dann musste "nur" noch Dein Sitzrohr ausreiben lassen und alles ist gut. Was isn das für ein dämliches Maß? Haste mal versucht eine 30.9er Stütze einzuschieben? Vielleicht passt es ja aufgrund der Fertigungstoleranz?!


 
Wer kann denn Ausreiben oder wie macht man das? Habe leider kein 30.9er Rohr hier rumstehen - mein Rohr ist einiges Dicker und die Sattelstange vom Scott auch.


----------



## Zico (18. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hi zico...
> vergiss die kind shock, taugt nicht...
> schau mal diese hier an, die fahre ich auch und die sollte locker reichen....
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...n-Hilo-Sattelstuetze::32988.html?refID=idealo
> ...


 
Danke für die Tipps!!! 
Besser so eine 27er und Shim als ausreiben???
Aber welche Länge der Sattelstange brauche ich optimalerweise oder wie berechnet man die?!? - ist bei dem Stinky blöd weit unten und dann noch ein Knick! Argh!!!


----------



## rigger (18. November 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> Aber welche Länge der Sattelstange brauche ich optimalerweise oder wie berechnet man die?!? - ist bei dem Stinky blöd weit unten und dann noch ein Knick! Argh!!!




Abstand Pedal zur Sitzrohr oberkante messen, von deiner Schrittlänge abziehen. Voila da haste die Länge, die mindesteinstecktiefe in den Rahmen miteinrechnen und noch die höhe vom Sattelgestell abziehen dann hast du ungefähr die Länge deiner Stütze. alles Klar?


----------



## Zico (18. November 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Abstand Pedal zur Sitzrohr oberkante messen, von deiner Schrittlänge abziehen. Voila da haste die Länge, die mindesteinstecktiefe in den Rahmen miteinrechnen und noch die höhe vom Sattelgestell abziehen dann hast du ungefähr die Länge deiner Stütze. alles Klar?


 
OKAY??? - genau so habe ich es mir auch gedacht...


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2011)

wat is zico...sonntag?????? show your new ride and show how to ride it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (18. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wat is zico...sonntag?????? show your new ride and show how to ride it


Habe aktuell bei dem Stinker nur eine abgesäbelte Sattelstange - BMX feeling bergauf im Teuto ist nicht so pralle...


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2011)

na, da wird sich zum fahren am sonntag beim herbert im keller doch bestimmt was finden lassen, oder?????

ne 30.0 mm hat der christian bestimmt auch noch im schuppen liegen  so zum leihen oder zum günstigen kauf für'n park und so...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> 2+3. 12. bei Rose im Hauptgeschäft oder im Lagerverkauf?


Im Lager, Freitag ab 9:30. Die genauen Zeiten hab ich zu Hause auf nem Flyer, könnte ich noch nachschauen.


Zico schrieb:


> Alles Bestens hier! Habe mich auch über mein Worttourrette im Vid köstlichst amüsiert - härlisch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wer kann denn Ausreiben oder wie macht man das? Habe leider kein 30.9er Rohr hier rumstehen - mein Rohr ist einiges Dicker und die Sattelstange vom Scott auch.



Ich hab im übrigen auch sehr gelacht! Da waren mehrere Sachen wo ich gut schmunzeln musste. Der Junge, der seine Kiste so schön präsentierte stand nämlich wie Coolio vorher neben uns am Start des Freerides. Dann haben wir ihn gefragt, ob er vorfahren möchte..., der hat kein Wort rausbekommen und uns nur recht dümmlich angestarrt (vielleicht lags auch an uns...). Dann fährt er an uns vorbei und zeigt, was er von uns hält.

Dann der Kurze, der sich neben uns lang gemacht hat und man es im Video nicht sieht, sondern nur scheppern hört...
Usw. 

Zum ausreiben Deines dicken Rohres  :
Das sind ja nur 45µm die runter müssen. Das sollte gehen. Ein Arbeitskollege hat das mal bei seinem Ghost machen lassen, ohne Probleme. Frag doch einfach mal bei Kona nach, ob es damit Probleme geben würde. Vielleicht sagen sie ja was dazu?!


----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2011)

video video
während schlabberkette und der ghostrider noch schneiden
eine ergänzung zum filmfreitag von heute - auch von kona bikes
[ame="http://vimeo.com/32235294"]Kona / Saint Supreme Operator on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. November 2011)

Teleskop Sattelstütze von NC 17 in 30.0 hab ich günstig für Dich da Zico.

Wie das mit dem ausreiben funktioniert hab ich Dir ja schon erklärt.

Die Länge der Hydraulischen sollte wohl 400 mm sein.


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. November 2011)

tolle Gegend in dem Video, vor allem wenn man so einen Hubschrauber hat.


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. November 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> Arbeiten (um sich die neuen Bikes leisten zu können) Wußte gar nicht das Herbert Ratenzahlung zu läßt!!


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2011)

ah, der Fb wie wir ihn kennen.....

los, *meld dich an*


----------



## Prezident (18. November 2011)

super location aus dem video will da auch mal fahren
kona for the long sweet ride !!!
mehr brauch man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (18. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ah, der Fb wie wir ihn kennen.....
> 
> los, *meld dich an*


Kann ich nicht muß morgen noch Boßel das kann schlimm ausgehen!!Sonntag werden wir sehn vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht las dich überraschen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2011)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> ! Apropo Depp, was einer wo TB abgeblieben ist nicht das der mir fehlt aber lange nichts mehr gehöhrt von den Psycho. !!!


das finde ich echt süß,der fb macht sich sorgen,,,,,,um mich,,,sorgen um mich ,,,,wie süß.
ich war nicht weg schnuki ,ich war nur wo anders,nlp oder so,daß ist was wo man 5 tage rumsitzt ,sich worte anhört die keiner versteht und man mindestens 3 kilo zu nimmt.
der typ hat mir versprochen das ich dafür aber in zukunft sogar dich verstehen kann,dann können wir richtig komplimizieren oder wie das noch mal heißt.


----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2011)

nlp?
wow
cool
dann kannst du ja jetzt alles
ich meine: wirklich alles


muss jetzt leider weg
cu


----------



## Totoxl (18. November 2011)

Zico ausreiben geht ohne PRobleme, wegen der Garantie, kein Plan. Ich habe mein Sattelrohr selbst ausgerieben, scheiß arbeit und der Ghostrider hat es für den TB gerieben.
Also auf jeden Fall machbar.


----------



## Zico (18. November 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Zico ausreiben geht ohne PRobleme, wegen der Garantie, kein Plan. Ich habe mein Sattelrohr selbst ausgerieben, scheiß arbeit und der Ghostrider hat es für den TB gerieben.
> Also auf jeden Fall machbar.



Und womit reibt man das Rohr aus? So Werkzeugtechnisch....


----------



## scott-bussi (18. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nlp oder so,daß ist was wo man 5 tage rumsitzt ,sich worte anhört die keiner versteht und man mindestens 3 kilo zu nimmt.



warst du bei jojo in der Sprechstunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (18. November 2011)

Mit einer Ahle. Ich habe halb Lingen nach einer Werkstatt abgesucht die sowas hat, dabei war die Lösung so na. Bei uns in der LKW Werkstatt haben wir so ein Teil. Die brauch sowas um Lagersitze etc. aufzureiben.


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. November 2011)

mach es wie Toto, aufreiben!!


----------



## cannondude (19. November 2011)

Zico schrieb:


> Habe aktuell bei dem Stinker nur eine abgesäbelte Sattelstange - BMX feeling bergauf im Teuto ist nicht so pralle...


Hi Zico, eine Sattelstütze in 30.0 hätte ich auch noch da (38,5cm lang). Wenn Du Sonntag dabei bist, kann ich es mitnehmen.


----------



## diddie40 (19. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> video video
> während schlabberkette und der ghostrider noch schneiden
> eine ergänzung zum filmfreitag von heute - auch von kona bikes
> Kona / Saint Supreme Operator on Vimeo


 

wenn man fahren kann, dann geht´s wohl auch mit nem Kona


----------



## jojo2 (19. November 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wenn man fahren kann, dann geht´s wohl auch mit nem Kona



christian
verschweigst du mir was?


----------



## enduro pro (19. November 2011)

kona, konaaaaaaaaa, konaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...ich kanns nicht mehr hören....

selbst der TB denkt schon über nen markenwechsel nach  ich bin für 2 treffs am sonntag... die konagang und der rest... 

hach, da fahr ich ja mit dem jojo ne ruhige runde


----------



## jojo2 (19. November 2011)

erstmal andres neuen film gucken
gefällt mir anklicken und kommentieren!


----------



## scott-bussi (19. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> k ich bin für 2 treffs am sonntag... die konagang und der rest...



Neeeeiiiiin, das müßt ihr nicht! Wir Kona Fahrer sind auch nett zu Minderheiten!
Ihr dürft auch als unwissende mit uns fahren.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. November 2011)

Räumen meinen Bikeraum auf...verschenke Blaues etwas namens (ich glaube Kona)
kann bis 12 00uhr an der straße abgehohlt werden.....ich tuhe was gegen die minderheit Markus...Hahaha


----------



## enduro pro (19. November 2011)

unwissende...     wenn kona das letzte bike auf der welt wäre, dann würd ich das angeln anfangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. November 2011)

pascal, häng aber noch  200.- dran, sonst bleibt es stehen


----------



## scott-bussi (19. November 2011)

Na na, Pascal, so krank und schwach wie Du bist, bekommst du den blauen Eisenhaufen doch gar nicht bis zur Straße getragen


----------



## enduro pro (19. November 2011)

ach, schau mal an...ich das te das ding wäre so leicht und handlich das es selbst ein schnächtiger biker locker bewegen könnte...auf dem video sieht das so aus...bei euch hab ich das allerdings auch noch nicht gesehen...

warscheinlich ist das bike im video ein umgelabeltes canyon


----------



## schlabberkette (19. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> unwissende...     wenn kona das letzte bike auf der welt wäre, dann würd ich das angeln anfangen...





aber das mit der ruhigen runde am sonntag mit jojo kannste auch vergessen
guck dir im video mal den jojo auf´m downhill an
da ist nix ruhig, nur vollgas

und noch ne warnung (wg augenkrebs oder so) vorweg enduro, 
hier im vid sind auch´n paar konas zu sehen


----------



## jojo2 (19. November 2011)

jo das war vollgas
an dem tag
das war seit juli 2009 das erste mal wieder auf der  strecke,
aber:
eine woche vorher war ich mit nele die strecke entlang gefahren.
deswegen kannte ich noch jeden stein, jedes gap, jedes obstacle
und dann kenn ich natürlich kein morgen mehr
nur noch vollgas!

dolles video
doller spass mit allen
und diddie hab ich jetzt auch in diesem video gesehen.
warst du wirklich auch da diddie?


----------



## jojo2 (19. November 2011)

ich guck mir ja in videos jede kleine sequenz drei mal an
bis ich jeden fahrtechnickkniff abgespeichert hab,
daher eine frage an pascal:
was machst du bei ca. 2:58?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. November 2011)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. November 2011)

bei 2.58 habe ich meinen Schutzengel auf dem oberrohr geküsst!!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. November 2011)

Demo verleiht Flügel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (19. November 2011)

Kona hin Kona her, der Konafahrer lebt auf dem Trail. Während der Theoretiker noch am PC postet ist der Kona Biker schon Posen. Also Ihr wenigen Ungläubigen, PC aus und rauf aufs Bike, egal ob Kokuna oder Kona.


----------



## jojo2 (19. November 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Kona hin Kona her, der Konafahrer lebt auf dem Trail. Während der Theoretiker noch am PC postet ist der Kona Biker schon Posen. Also Ihr wenigen Ungläubigen, PC aus und rauf aufs Bike, egal ob Kokuna oder Kona.



wir sehn uns morgen!



MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> bei 2.58 habe ich meinen Schutzengel auf dem oberrohr geküsst!!!!



das ist eine schöne geschichte
(aber warum auch nicht? schutzengel wollen sicherlich auch mal ein bißchen spass und nervenkitzel haben. 
da muss der sich aber immer gut festhalten!)

cu
und gute besserung
euch beiden


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. November 2011)

Nabend liebe Teutos!

Die Videos sind ja wieder supergut!! Und vor allem seid Ihr super gefahren!

Macht Spaß!!


Schönes Wochenende Euch allen und viele Grüße aus Wuppertal!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. November 2011)

erzählt schon,wie war es heute im teutonischen wald?
während ich mir von dem typen da unten  den tag hab versauen lassen hattet ihr bestimmt spaß.
oder?
war es vielleicht doch nicht so toll und es hat geregnet?
wenigstens ein bißchen?
oder war das bier warm?
da muß ich jetzt durch,,,,,,,,wie war es?


----------



## scott-bussi (20. November 2011)

TB es war wieder einmal sau schön!!
Alle waren gut drauf, ich habe aufgepasst das uns keiner von hinten überholt.
Enduros Bike hat geklappert. Wir haben lange nicht gesehene Teutonen wieder in unserer Mitte begrüßt, jojo hat einen Stuhlkreis mit Lakritztee gemacht, Ghost war immer vor Kona!

Also es war toll!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. November 2011)

ich wußte es,ich hätte nicht fragen sollen.
ein klapperndes intense ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.
endlich der schon längst überfällige stuhlkreis (gibt es schon ein gutachten?) und dann noch mit lakritztee ist unbezahlbar.
ein biker der noch langsamer ist wie du eine absolute rarität
und ich war bei diesem doofen typen.
mir fehlt im augenblick die kraft weiter zu schreiben,
gut das es samstag an die tankstelle geht und der akku wieder geladen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (20. November 2011)

war mal wieder ein klasse tag!!
danke enduro, warst ein super trailguide


----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2011)

hach TB...friedfertige einigkeit herrschte unter uns bikern, es wurde über kona bikes gelästert, es gab heißen kakao zum apfelkuchen mit slaagroum, oder auch cola zum weizen  will heißen 

*alles richtig gemacht*

nur der FB, der FB hat zur völligen harmonie noch gefehlt 

ja, und du natürlich...scotty war gar nicht so schlecht unterwegs ( auf dem hinweg zum bier ) 

selbst der erwan war wieder schön ermattet und hat sich im ibbenbüren verabschiedet..bestimmt frau und kinder und verpflichtungen dieser art...müde war er noch nicht, nein 

und nachdem ich nun 3 rouladen verspeißt habe gehe ich in den keller und "entklappere" das intense.... das darf nu nicht noch mal passieren....

lecker war's.........das essen


----------



## Prezident (20. November 2011)

hey teutos
war eine super tour heute mit euch die mich echt an meine grenzen gebracht hat...ihr habt ein flottes tempo drauf 
das heißt also konditionstraining für mich 
für eine freeride- (keine heiz den berg hoch) -tour zb im bergischen bin ich immer dabei


----------



## jojo2 (20. November 2011)

jo!
das war wieder ganz toll heute.
und alle haben schön mitgemacht
bis auf den julian, der war immer unterwegs.

ich hatte mal einen jungen hund, wenn man mit dem im wald war,
dann lief der immer tausend kilometer voraus und... 
aber das willst du bestimmt ja gar nich wissen. 

julian hat mir jedenfalls gezeigt, 
dass das versenken von sattelstützen, die bis zu den brustwarzen reichen, 
vollkommen unnötig ist. bergab ist so ein 
hochstehender sattel auch ganz praktisch,
der fängt einen immer wieder auf.

hätte ich heute vielleicht auch haben sollen, 
dann hätte ich keinen purzelbaum gemacht.
ich konnt mich nämlich nicht entscheiden, 
wo ich langfahr - durch die kleine, langweilige rinne, 
oder über den dicken, dicken stein und dann bin
ich halt runtergerollt, das war lustig. 
an der stelle hat mir kein sattel geholfen, 
aber dass ich nicht lesen kann, 
sondern immer nur bilderbücher angucke.

mein lieblingsbuch ist seit ich 17 bin das kamasutra. 
tb, das ist ein tolles gymnastiklehrbuch und daraus habe ich so einiges gelernt.
so z.b. einen purzelbaum zu machen, wie heute
hach war das wieder schön.


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. November 2011)

Purzelbaum plus Kamasutra gleich Slagroom? 

Gut das niemand Kuchen dabei hatte.


----------



## Prezident (20. November 2011)

jojo dein purtzelbaum hat auf einer skala von 1-10 definitiv 8 stylepunkte erreicht


----------



## scott-bussi (20. November 2011)

Gibt´s eigentlich auch ein Konasutra??
Toller Vorschlag für ein neues Modell extra für den jojo.

Ich glaube ich melde morgen schnell einen Gebrauchsmusterschutz auf den Namen an!


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. November 2011)

es sah zumindest geschmeidig aus, mann könnte auch sagen sahnig.


----------



## cannondude (20. November 2011)

Yo, hat Spass gemacht heute, obwohl ich merke dass die Kraft noch ein bisschen fehlt, aber der Spass zum Glück nicht. Diese Woche ziehe ich meinem Spandex an und trainiere ein bisschen:


----------



## jojo2 (20. November 2011)

danke für die nicht ganz so schlechten noten
(10 erreiche ich nie, das hör ich dauernd)
sahnig finde ich aber auch gut
konasutra
das is meins! chrissi!: auf meine liste
größe .... äöhmmm

hier die angekündigte website:
for men and women
http://www.sockguy.com/Category/7_0/View_All.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. November 2011)

cannondude schrieb:


> Yo, t. Diese Woche ziehe ich meinem Spandex an und trainiere ein bisschen:
> quote]
> 
> ich bin dabei dude,in welchem ashram gehen wir trainieren?
> ...


----------



## diddie40 (20. November 2011)

Da habt ihr ja mal wieder wohl richtig Spaß gehabt. 
Ich habe mich heute für eine einsame Tour über den Hermannsweg bis Wellingholzhausen entschieden. Schwager und Schwägerin hatten zum Kaffee und Bier geladen und meine Frau hat mich wieder nach Hause gebracht. War echt schön.
Zwischen Bad Iburg, Hilter bis zur Noller Schlucht ist es echt schön (anstrengend) längster Anstieg hinter Bad Iburg 20mim. Da sollte es doch auch schöne DH´s geben? Was für ein November, wo bleiben die üblichen Depressionen, hab ich mich gefragt? Und das ohne Stuhlkreis konasutra


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. November 2011)

ja Diddie, da ist eine richtig tolle Abfahrt die ich gestern noch genommen hab. Ist kurz vor Hilter, aber nicht so einfach zu finden. Wenn Du mal wieder bei mir bist, zeig ich sie Dir.


----------



## xen54 (21. November 2011)

Moin! Moin!

Ich meld mich nach wochenlangem Mitlesen auch mal wieder zu Wort.

Habt ihr eure Tour gestern von Riesenbeck gestartet?
So gegen 13 Uhr?
Wenn ja, ich stand da im blauen Trikot am Anfang vom Hermannsweg am telefonieren und hab euch glaube ich kurze Zeit später irgendwo mal wieder getroffen, weil ihr abseits des Hermannswegs gefahren seid, oder?


----------



## spongeborns (21. November 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Ich wollte mal danke für die schöne Tour gestern sagen! 

Falls ich manchmal etwas wortkarg rübergekommen bin lag es daran, dass ich meine Luft für den nächsten Anstieg sparen musste

Einige Stellen wäre ich allein wohl nicht runter gefahren, aber wenn schon mehrere Leute vor einem runter sind und man sich die Linienwahl anschauen kann verlieren solche Abfahrten dann auch an Schrecken. Trotzdem hab ich mit der einen oder anderen Stelle jetzt noch ne Rechnung offen 

Falls ich euch nicht zu sehr gebremst hab bin ich beim nächsten Mal gern wieder dabei!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## enduro pro (21. November 2011)

hi xen...

es kann sein ndas wir gegen 13.00 am parkplatz vorbeigekommen sind und uns dort noch mal gesammelt haben ( große gruppe ), los sind wir schon um 10.00...nachmittags wird es dort zu voll, daher fahren wir schon immer morgens los um dem fußgängertrubel zu entgehen...


----------



## xen54 (21. November 2011)

Na dann wart ihr aber ganz schön lange unterwegs, oder?
Eine größere Gruppe war es... ca. 10 Leute?
Ihr seid vom Parkplatz den Weg (über den 3 Treppen) hoch und direkt rechts vom Hermannsweg abgebogen?!

Im Dezember werde ich mir nun endgültig ein neues Bike zulegen, danach komme ich auch gerne mal mit euch mit. Als ich gestern mal meine Kopfhörer rausgenommen habe, habe ich erstmal gehört, dass meine Kette total quietscht 
Das wäre mir dann doch zu peinlich 

Falls es wen interessiert:
Es wird ein POISON-Bike. Laut Marketing-Abteilung wird es im Dezember jeden Tag ein Angebot geben und nach meiner Nachfrage nach einem Fully gab es die Aussage: 
"Na dann warte mal auf den 24...." 

Entweder bestell ich mir höchstpersönlich mein Weihnachtsgeschenk oder ich werds mir von meinem Weihnachtsgeld kaufen


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. November 2011)

kauf nicht die Katze im Sack! Fahr vorher verschiedene Bikes zur Probe.


----------



## enduro pro (21. November 2011)

er sollte mal nen KONA probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (21. November 2011)

Du möchtest auf Deinem INtense wohl alleine bleiben. Aber recht haste!


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2011)

An alle Willingen DHler:

Sooooooo fährt man die ScheiXXe!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17649


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. November 2011)

Ja, genau KONA für die breite Masse die Sahnestücke für mich und Enduro!!!


----------



## enduro pro (21. November 2011)

ih denke mal das ich mit dem intense noch ne ganze weile allein bleiben werde...KONA wird ja immer mehr, ghost auch und die exoten sterben aus...also bleibt ja nix anderes als dort die fahne hoch zu halten.... 

und der FB natürlich auch  

KONA, ohne mich


----------



## jojo2 (21. November 2011)

trotzdem sollte man ein paar unterschiedliche räder gefahren sein
bevor man sich eins ans bein bindet


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. November 2011)

das ist eine sachdienliche Aussage! Egal was in der Bike Bild propagiert wird, oder was der Kumpel sagt, selbst in der Praxis testen. Das spart sogar Geld.
Oft vergessen die Leute auch das der Rahmen das Fundament ist. Egal ob nun Deore oder XTR Anbauteile. Was nützt die geilste Ausstattung wenn die Geo nicht passt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. November 2011)

der jojo hat ja recht...er kann ja mal bei uns mitfahren und mal nen kona oder nen intense oder nen ghost oder nen canyon oder was weiß ich draufsitzen...haben ja genug da


----------



## schlabberkette (21. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> An alle Willingen DHler:
> Sooooooo fährt man die ScheiXXe!
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17649



kona, ghost, intense, votec, poison,... alles wurscht..
ich brauch´n luftfahrzeug...
dann kann ich in willingen auch endlich mal die ideallinie fahren..äh...fliegen 

@pascal
in dem video sieht man die 2012er pussy-line
müßte zum saisonabschluss 11.2012 eigentlich sitzen, oder watt meinst du???


----------



## xen54 (21. November 2011)

Bin schon seit ein paar Tagen am überlegen, ob ich mir Klickpedale dranbaue oder nicht.
An meinem jetzigen habe ich diese hier seit 6-8 Wochen dran.
Bei schnelleren Abfahrten mit Sprüngen fühle ich mich da schon sehr sicher. Wenns allerdings bergauf geht ist doch immer ein bisschen Angst dabei, dass man nicht schnell genug rauskommt, wenns links oder rechts steil runtergeht.

Habt ihr welche dran?

Ansonsten würde ich mir diese hier holen wollen:
http://www.poison-bikes.de/images/ZubehoerPics/Pedale/CMP_Extrem_P_mt.jpg


----------



## diddie40 (21. November 2011)

welches poison bike soll´s denn werden? Nehme an, das Acetone
Ich würde dir von Clickpedalen abraten. Bin selbst jahrelang am Rennrad und am Mtb Clickpedale gefahren. Der einzige Vorteil, das Pedal besser ziehen zu können ist gering. 1. Weil die meisten die Technik nicht richtig anwenden und 2. Weil es mit Plattformpedalen auch etwas geht.
Außerdem lernt man mit Plattformpedalen wirklich im Bike zu stehen und mit den Füßen zwischen den Pedalen Spannung auf zu bauen ( zum Beispiel in der Flugphase ) in technischen Trails bist du schneller vom Pedal und wieder mit dem Fuß auf den Pedalen.


----------



## xen54 (21. November 2011)

Richtig, das Acetone.
Außer natürlich am 24. wird das Morphium für einen unschlagbaren Preis angeboten.

Stimmt, in technischen Trails ist es wirklich praktischer ohne Klickpedale... und in solchen Situationen vorher auszuklicken, Pedal umzudrehen und und und.. ist dann doch zu stressig 

Ich werd nächstes mal einfach ne Tour mit normalen Schuhen und der anderen Seite fahren, damit habe ich ja denke ich einen ähnlichen Halt, wie mit den Plattformpedalen von oben.
Wie sich das dann auf die Sicherheit bei Sprüngen auswirkt, werde ich dann feststellen


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der jojo hat ja recht...er kann ja mal bei uns mitfahren und mal nen kona oder nen intense oder nen ghost oder nen canyon oder was weiß ich draufsitzen...haben ja genug da


 

wenn das jeder machen würde ohne zu wissen was der hersteller für einen namen hat auf den rahmen  kleben lassen,würde mit sicherheit für manch einen eine welt zusammen brechen.


----------



## Prezident (21. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> An alle Willingen DHler:
> 
> Sooooooo fährt man die ScheiXXe!
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17649




Nächste Saison mit neuem Bike (Entourage) ist das kein Thema


----------



## jojo2 (21. November 2011)

du hast dich also entschieden.
lyrik oder domain?


----------



## Prezident (21. November 2011)

Wenn dann schon Lyrik


----------



## jojo2 (21. November 2011)

gute wahl
eigentlich die einzig mögliche
und mit dem rad triffst die richtige entscheidung!

märz ne?
dann hat man noch ein bißchen zeit zum sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (21. November 2011)

Wenn ich das OP verkauft habe dann schon mal Framekit und ne vernünftige leichte FR Kurbel bestellen
LRS hab ich schon dafür
Wird eine schöne custom Light-Freeriderin


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2011)

Prezident schrieb:


> Nächste Saison mit neuem Bike (Entourage) ist das kein Thema



Dann mußt du nach der Airtime nur noch die Landung üben


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2011)

Prezident schrieb:


> Wenn ich das OP verkauft habe



Das Operator verkaufen

Würde ich nicht machen. Kann man den Op Rahmen nicht wie das Entourage aufbauen? Mit 180mm vorne u. hinten?? Leichten Federelementen und leichten Teilen? Das Entourage ist mit über 17 Kilo ja auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Prezident (21. November 2011)

Haha oder besser vorher schauen wohin es geht 
Aber die Landung wird überbewertet es zählt nur die Sekunde in der Luft !!


----------



## Prezident (21. November 2011)

Meine 16,5 das DLX
Mit neuer Kurbel,mein LRS und Carbon Lenker spar ich da schon allein über 1 kg


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. November 2011)

das Operator mit kürzerer Gabel, dann versaust Du Dir Geo denke ich, aber versuchen kann mann es. Es ist halt die kurze Kettenstrebe und der Radstand die das Entourage so geil machen.


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2011)

Der Lenkwinkel dürfte ca. 2° steiler werden. Evtl. ein etwas kürzerer Dämpfer oder einen Dämpfer mit spez. Buchsen, dann müsste es passen.
Nur das Tretlager kommt noch tiefer, setzt also früher auf.
Reizen würde mich so ein Umbau ...

Habe auch für mein Ghost an so was gedacht. Mal sehen ...


----------



## Prezident (21. November 2011)

Durch den steileren Winkel meine ich das dass Tretlager nach oben geht?!?


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2011)

Nein, kürzere Gabel heißt auch das das Rad insgesamt herunter kommt. Da es aber nur vorne abgesenkt wird, wird auch der Lenkwinkel steiler.
Den gleichen Effekt bekommst du, wenn du bei deinem Operator die Gabel um ein paar cm komprimierst oder die Standrohre nach oben durch die Gabelbrücke durchschiebst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2011)

fasten your seat belts and bring your sitze in position

karsten on fire 
on ice
in the air
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17776/h


----------



## enduro pro (22. November 2011)

hey karsten, ist das auch bei dir in der nähe, sprich glüder um die ecke????


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. November 2011)

Moin Jungs,

hätte garnicht gedacht, dass der Track solch positive Gefühle in Euch auslöst 
Aber nett!

Also das ist direkt bei uns gegenüber am Hang. Um genau zu sein hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Buschl...42285+Wuppertal,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&t=m&z=15

Die Strecke ist von einigen Locals erbaut worden und Anfang September offiziell durch den OB eingeweiht worden usw.
Also ganz legal und sofern dieses Jahr nix mehr passiert auch nächstes Jahr noch vorhanden.

Ich bin aber mehr oder weniger den Chickendownway gefahren und hab den einen oder anderen Sprung ausgelassen. Die sind mir teilweise noch zu groß.

Aber ihr seid herzlich willkommen! Ich würd da nur nicht unbedingt hin, wenns nass und glatt ist, da viele Wurzeln usw freiliegen (hat ja auch was, aber dann eher für Leute, die direkt um die Ecke wohnen).


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2011)

is ja klasse!
also ich komme!
eigentlich hatte ich gedacht ich mach im nächsten
jahr  für ein paar tage einen roadtrip: 
das bergische, wuppertal, die parks im sauerland
und so weiter.
aber ich habe heute schon private mitteilungen bekommen, 
dass man noch dieses jahr nach wuppertal sollte...

vielleicht wird´s ja trotzdem was mit dem roadtrip nächstes jahr.
aber ich sach euch gleich: in dem film, der davon gedreht wird,
gibt´s keine plastikflaschen wie bei den kleinen jungs damals
[ame="http://vimeo.com/6905719"]Tortour Teaser on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2011)

nachschlag:
diesen teaser da oben, braucht sich keiner mehr angucken,
kennt ihr schon längst.
und wer die dvd haben will...
ihr ahnt bestimmt, wer die hat.
aber für jungs in eurem alter ist das nix mehr


----------



## diddie40 (22. November 2011)

"und action ist ja nicht schlecht" (auch in unserem Alter) 
Ich werde mich auch mal nächstes Jahr mit meinem Bus auf den Weg machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. November 2011)

Zum Video: Der Hoppensack wird soweit ich weiss auch von einem Laden (the local face) hier in Wuppertal unterstützt. Hier auch ein paar Szenen aus Wuppertal, wie man unschwer an der Schwebebahn erkennen kann:
http://marius-hoppensack.de/video_quest.html


----------



## enduro pro (22. November 2011)

also, wenn es dieses jahr noch mal los geht nach wupper und solinge, ich bin dabei...fand das so gut da und der karsten ist ein netter führer 

oder auch der schlabber


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. November 2011)

Ein netter Führer..., das widerspricht sich doch irgendwie 

Ich kenn nur einen netten Führer 

http://www.google.de/search?q=helge...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBAQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=860


----------



## enduro pro (22. November 2011)

auch nicht schlecht


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. November 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/11...unde-bei-kona-von-cascade-bis-zum-29er-fully/


schauts Euch an


----------



## Prezident (22. November 2011)

jo haut mal rein und kommt zu uns ins tal


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2011)

okay
dann sprech ich mal aus, was alle hier denken:
tal??
ich dachte, es ginge bergab
muss man erst hoch
aber da gibt´s doch ´nen lift??!
oder??
wir fahren ins tal


na super!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2011)

mensch jojo,die haben für den uphill doch extra die schwebebahn gebaut.
erst schwebst du hoch und dann schrädderst du runter,mußt nur aufpassen das du dabei nicht über die wupper gehst.


----------



## enduro pro (22. November 2011)

och TB, das mit der wupper ist doch gar nicht so schlimm....  da sind wir doch letztes mal öfters rüber 

das tut gar nicht weh


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2011)

tb
wenn ich dich nich hätte
und jetzt gleich auch noch feierabend
besser geht´s nich

cu


über die wupper gehen...
das hab ich schon mal irgendwo schon mal gehört
über die wupper gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2011)

muss mich schon wieder melden...

bin wohl etwas aufgedreht,
aber das kennt ihr ja von mir
das hier ist bei unna!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17792/h


----------



## schlabberkette (22. November 2011)

...und hier MÜSSEN alle konaisten mal hin!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXjkHJ6FkY0&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2011)

toll


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ...und hier MÜSSEN alle konaisten mal hin!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXjkHJ6FkY0&feature=player_embedded#!


 
wir würden dann aber auch die ungläubigen votectisten,intensivisten,scottiten,specialisten und haijaner mitnehmen.

livigno livigno schöner ist es nirgendwo


----------



## rigger (23. November 2011)

Livingo!! 

Leute EINTRAGEN!!!  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12358
Kommt denn noch einer aus meiner Ecke und könnte mich mitnehmen?


----------



## scott-bussi (23. November 2011)

Livigno sieht schon toll aus! Können wir ja von Saalbach aus direkt weiter fahren.
Aber halt, sind das nicht die Trails, die für Votec´s zu heftig sind?
Andre ich galube du solltest auch besser nach Saalbach fahren.


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2011)

was heir stand hab ich wider gelöscht
vergesst es
war nich wichtig und alter kaffee

ging hier drum
http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/wunderbar/0,1518,792534,00.html

und ich was so stolz, das vor dem tb gepostet zu haben.
der artikel is aber von oktober
hätte mich der tb nur ausgelacht - der guckt ja ständig innen spiegel


----------



## enduro pro (23. November 2011)

moin, moin...

was geht denn so am sonntag...jemand unterwegs, vielleicht nachdem der rausch ausgeschlafen ist???? oder auch früher???

wollte wohl ne runde drehen...wetter soll gut werden, nicht zu kalt und trocken....


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> moin, moin...
> 
> , vielleicht nachdem der rausch ausgeschlafen ist???? oder auch früher???
> ....


 
was???????????von der flatline auf`s bike?achso,,,,,erst den rausch ausschlafen!!!!also ein nightride,,,,,,cool,,,,,,mist ,,,,,muß sonntagabend schon  wieder zum europool.
ich kann schon nicht mehr in den spiegel schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxibosse (23. November 2011)

Moin,

ich bin relativ neu hier. Hab allerdings schon mit einigen von mal Samstags ne Tour gemacht! Sind und auch am Sonntag zweimal über den Weg gefahren! Nähe Postdamm in Riesenbeck! Wer von euch hat am Samstag Bock auf eine Runde?


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. November 2011)

wenn das wetter am samstag paßt bin ich dabei,13:30 uhr parkplatz dörenther berg.
ok?noch jemand dabei?


----------



## maxibosse (23. November 2011)

13.30 gecheckt! Parkplatz am Dörenther Berg!? Du meinst den, da wo es zur Almhütte hoch geht oder!?


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. November 2011)

eventuell bin ich auch da.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. November 2011)

genau da,anschließend gibt es noch bier.
hier der termin http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12358
und ein bild vom letzten jahresabschluß.


----------



## maxibosse (23. November 2011)

da kann ich sogar glatt! Muss zwar um 19 am Mexikaner sein, aber ein zwei Glühwein gehn immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich kann schon nicht mehr in den spiegel schauen.


da schaue ich trotzdem rein und dann sowas
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1157203.html

war mir durch lappen (wieso eigentlich lappen?) gegangen jojo


----------



## enduro pro (23. November 2011)

oh nein...ich bin ein junky...ich war heut im wald und bin den berg runter gefahren   

bin ich suchtgefährdet


----------



## rigger (23. November 2011)

Oh Gott ich bin Fr abend mit ner lampe am Helm Trails gefahren, bin ich etwa auch süchtig??


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> bin ich suchtgefährdet


 
wer stellt sich diese frage nicht?
" sex,drugs and mtb " 
multipliziert sich im zusammenspiel die suchtgefahr?
oder teilt sie sich auf?
reduziert sie sich sogar?
antwort auf diese und andere fragen werden am samstag von unseren experten beantwortet,außerdem werden 
an unserem beratungsstand  heiße  getränke gereicht.


----------



## rigger (23. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> antwort auf diese und andere fragen werden am samstag von unseren experten beantwortet,außerdem werden
> an unserem beratungsstand  heiße  getränke gereicht.


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2011)

die redensart kommt scheinbar von unseren liebsten
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durch_die_Lappen_gehen

die radfahrgemeinde beschäftigt sich jetzt schon seit einigen tagen mit dieser
problematik, von der sie vorher nicht mal etwas ahnte, 
aber nun endlich drauf  aufmerksam gemacht wurde, 
dass sie nicht nur spass mit netten, unkomplizierten, verlässlichen, besonnenen, dünnhäutigen, 
redseligen, hilfsbereiten, hungrigen, bärtigen, durstigen, lustigen, sozialen,
unvernünftigen, weiblichen, rationalen usw usw bekloppten haben wollen,
sondern anhänger von thanatos sind
puuh
heftig ne?

blutopfer 
gab es leider nicht vor der fernsehkamera, weswegen die notwendige 
zuschauerquote nicht erreicht werden konnte. spiegel-tv wird daher
nicht ab-, sondern auf neue themen angesetzt.
die waren mit ihrem kamerateam schon bei mir, weil die wegen meines 
alkoholkonsums mich als beispiel für selbstverletztendes verhalten der neuen,
alten generation der internetuser bringen wollten. und als sie meine wundgetippten finger sahen, 
hatten die feierabend. 


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/11...agwuerdigem-beitrag-ueber-den-downhill-sport/

cu

schlabber
ich bin heute wieder 176 km im wald mit dem rad gefahren
und
ich denke,
es lohnt sich langsam die anschaffung eines tachometers für mich
die vorbereitungen auf das 24h downhillrennen laufen bei mir auf hochtouren
nur der manuel, der will noch nich


----------



## M.N. (23. November 2011)

Meine Meinung zum Spiegel Online Beitrag, dass ist eine Eintagsfliege! Schaut euch mal an über welche Themen die sonst berichten! Das ist schneller wieder vergessen, als es gedauert hat die Folge zu produzieren. 

Wenn man sieht wie sich die WM und der WC entwickelt hat... dann die FMBWT. Dann Kann keiner sagen der sich auch nur kurz damit beschäftigt hat, es sei kein Sport!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. November 2011)

@jojo
aha,ich hätte gedacht von denen käme "einen an der waffel haben"

so ich muß los,zum bösen onkel.
werde mich  auf den weg dahin auf die achsen eines i c e legen  und 2 stationen mitfahren. 
dann noch kurz über die autobahn gerannt und husch,husch an den rottweilern des bewaffneten wachdienstes vorbei über den 10 m hohen stromführenden s-drahtzaun geklettert.
der weg macht mir an meinem job den meisten spaß,viel spaß.


----------



## schlabberkette (23. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schlabber
> ich bin heute wieder 176 km im wald mit dem rad gefahren
> und
> ich denke,
> ...



jojo
für manuel brauchst du kein tacho


----------



## Prezident (23. November 2011)

For the Long Sweet Ride

http://m.bicycling.com/mountainbikecom/featured-stories/kona-entourage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (23. November 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jojo
> für manuel brauchst du kein tacho


 
mit 24h manuel wärst du aber auch ganz vorne, so spiegel tv technisch


----------



## rigger (24. November 2011)

Wo genau ist auf dem Neumarkt eigentlich sa Treffpunkt, ich bin ca. um halb sechs mit der bahn in Ibbenbüren und fahr mit der letzten um halb elf wieder.


----------



## enduro pro (24. November 2011)

mitten auf der eisbahn gibt es eine plattform, da ist ein glühweinstand und dort ist treff.....


----------



## jojo2 (24. November 2011)

Prezident schrieb:


> For the Long Sweet Ride
> 
> http://m.bicycling.com/mountainbikecom/featured-stories/kona-entourage



du hast so recht




rigger
das findest du nie
das is auf dem eis da genau wie bei mir
(also in der nähe von mich):
http://www.zeit.de/reisen/2011-11/fs-emsland-2/seite-7
(oh mann! die bilder hätten von mir sein können)


----------



## enduro pro (24. November 2011)

so sollte man es nicht machen....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZdQeIZ5hWXo

sorry für den armen kerl, doch ich mußte so lachen als ich das gesehen habe


----------



## scott-bussi (24. November 2011)

Sieht nach veeeeeeerrrrryyyy blue cochones aus!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. November 2011)

wenn schon dann so
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qD7u6jeJPU&NR=1"]Kettenreaktion zum Ei Aufschlagen      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (24. November 2011)

da hatte aber einer sehr viel zeit zum basteln......


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. November 2011)

ich werde am samstag das coil air vom chrisxrossi fahren,hoffentlich steht coil nicht für *co*hones *il*luminieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (24. November 2011)

lass sie laminieren, dann hast Du mehr Platz.


----------



## enduro pro (24. November 2011)

oder amputieren, die kleinen klikker


----------



## cannondude (24. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich werde am samstag das coil air vom chrisxrossi fahren,hoffentlich steht coil nicht für *co*hones *il*luminieren.


besser illuminieren als eliminieren. Brauchst Du beim Nightride keine Beleuchtung


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2011)

das heißt du hattest beim letzten nightride gar keine lupine ??????????? sondern??????ich dachte das wäre ein scherz gewesen,,,,,,,,,,,,respekt!!!!!


----------



## cannondude (25. November 2011)

....ich sags dir.... kommt auch super dei den Frauen an!


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2011)

wie  leuchtende glocken sind der "burner" bei frauen 

nicht schlecht...der arme zico, er wird sich vor frauen nicht mehr retten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2011)

zico ist auch ein erleuchteter???????das dritte auge ist mir noch nie aufgefallen,da werde ich morgen mal genauer hinschauen.


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2011)

Wann wird denn morgen gefahren?? Und wo?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2011)

13:30 uhr parkplatz dörenther berg.ich sage es besser gleich,der fb kommt auch.


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2011)

so ein dreck...ich muß arbieten und kann nicht mit dem "legendären FB" fahren....so ein dreck....


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2011)

jau und er möchte auch noch "süßer die glocken nie klingen " auf dem kamm blasen.
da bleibt nur eines ,,kündigen


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2011)

nein, nein.....ich kündige sofort...    der Fb....


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2011)

für die langen abende
alternative zu saalbach
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzlQhrAwJWs"]Ischgl Mountainbike Action      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2011)

für die langen abende gibt es doch den http://www.fahrradsimulator.de/page...imulator.php?gclid=COK7yY-406wCFRR8fAod2w5Bjw

endlich der erste 7m drop für jederfrau/mann/fb


----------



## jojo2 (26. November 2011)

und zum frühstück bei einer tasse tee
http://video.mpora.com/watch/LixaVoabR/


----------



## rigger (26. November 2011)

Schönes Vid jojo, ich fand den Bericht von Mtb news aber ausführlicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. November 2011)

upps
gab´s also wohl schon zu sehen
sorry
ich guck nich immer auf die startseite
hätt ich mal vorher machen sollen
egal
dann sieht der tb mal was anderes als nur immer nur das aussem spiegel



nachschlag:
rigger, 
das auf mtb-news hab ich mir jetzt auch mal kurz angeguckt.
das war ja was für die techniker.
dieses filmchen auf mpora ist doch eher was für 
die feinfühligen und künstlerisch veranlagten unter uns.
also für mich, den tb und den  fb...für die,  die auf solche portraitaufnahmen 
und all das coole zeuch stehen.
mit dem bericht auf  mtb-news kann so einer wie ich ja gar nix anfangen.

euch viel spass auf´m rad und auf´m eis
passt auf euch auf!
cu


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2011)

alle wieder da,die  erkenntnis das man die platte runter laufen kann auch.
daraus könnten wir mal ein rennen machen,wer ist schneller,bike oder mensch.


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2011)

mußtest du laufen?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2011)

ich?ich bin froh das ich mit dem bike runter komme.


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2011)

wie war das coilair????


----------



## diddie40 (26. November 2011)

Tb, hier mal der link zu dem enduro Laufradsatz. Mit den neuen Fat Albert ( 2,4" hinten die etwas härtere Pacestarmischung und vorne die etwas weichere Trailstarmischung) sollte das ein deutlicher Unterschied zu deiner Dh-Kombi sein.
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...s-4Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2011)

ungewohnt,mein eindruck ist das durch die luftfederung und das geringe gewicht das bike nicht satt liegt,nicht so schön satt wie mein stinker.
es schaukelt nicht so schön , geht dafür den berg hoch wie sau.
wenn ich den stinker nicht kennen würde wäre das mit sicherheit mein nächstes bike

werde jetzt versuchen den stinker etwas tourentauglicher zu machen und mir ein reines dh-bike zulegen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2011)

besten dank diddie


----------



## diddie40 (26. November 2011)

gibt es sogar mit goldenen Naben, habe ich gerade gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2011)

da muß der stinker aber gehörig abspecken....laufräder, reifen, kurbel, vorbau....da ist potential drin....

oder du machst dir ne boxxer rein und hast deinen downhiller und kaufst dir ne leichte FR-schlampe....


----------



## diddie40 (26. November 2011)

dann holst dir noch Latexschläuche, die sind leicht haben für ihr Gewicht einen guten Pannenschutz und senken den Rollwiederstand nochmals. Wie flexibel Latex ist, weißt du ja wohl. Und wenn es ganz "richtig" machen willst, dann puderst du noch den Reifen von Innen mit Talkum aus, macht alles noch mal geschmeidiger.


----------



## scott-bussi (26. November 2011)

Der Enduro trägt demnächst gepudertes Latex?? Damit alles schön geschmeidig ist??

Der Teuto besorgt sich eine DH-Schlampe oder eine FR-Schlampe, fremd gehen tut er auch, mir wird Angst und Bange!!

Viel Spaß heute Abend!


----------



## Totoxl (26. November 2011)

Den Stinker kann man aber noch ohne Probleme abspecken, der hat an allen Ecken Potenzial. Die Laufräder von Diddie mit der Fat Albert Bereifung dürften bis -1,5kg in der rotierenden Masse bringen. Das macht schon richtig Sinn.


----------



## herby-hancoc (27. November 2011)

zurück von der nacht der langen Messer
habe grad den letzen run hinter mir
Drops und Tabels (SCHNITTEN ) ABGEFAHREN


----------



## rigger (27. November 2011)

Ja war super!! konnte nur nicht ganz so lange bleiben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (27. November 2011)

war super, nur etwas zu feucht für mich.


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2011)

oh was ein schaiß wetter....da hat man mal frei und dann das...regen und wind und kalt....

ich will wieder frühling


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. November 2011)

hangover!!!!!!!!!!

ps.
hat noch jemand die bilder vom schlittschuh fahrenden fb im rosa tütü?


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. November 2011)

gestern kam die idee auf einen etwas anderen bikevideo zu drehen,einen den es noch nicht gibt.
die kreativen hatten sofort  vorschläge für eine ganze trilogie,so richtig mit handlung und so.


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12523


----------



## ghostbiker84 (27. November 2011)

Mein neues Rad ist gestern endlich gekommen! 
Habe auch schon die erste Runde im Teuto gedreht und es fährt sich ganz gut.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. November 2011)

hammer bike,da kann man bestimmt gut mit durch den teuto nageln.
glückwunsch


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2011)

klasse bike  ich denke du wirst viel spaß damit haben...


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2011)

ich war heut nachmittag ne runde zu fuß im wald....und hab da auch was schönes gesehen...bräuchte da nur noch mal ne unterrichtsstunde in trailkunde  könnte was werden....


----------



## jojo2 (27. November 2011)

ghostbiker84 schrieb:


> Mein neues Rad ist gestern endlich gekommen
> und es fährt sich ganz gut.



das glaub ich dir gern
glückwunsch!

was ist das für ne lyrik?

gib dem enduro doch mal trailkundeunterricht
ansonsten sehn wir uns am 04.12
(wuppertal steht aber noch nicht an - 
auch wenn es wieder trockener werden sollte?
läuft ja auch nicht weg)

diddie
für den roadtrip in 2012 (können wir deinen transporter nehmen?
meiner ist noch nicht gebaut)
könnte man eigentlich auch mal den deister besuchen - 
obwohl: ich glaube die jungs da haben schon ohne besucher genug
ärger wegen ihrer strecken.
sehen aber einfach auch zu gut aus
video ist von august, habe ich aber erst jetzt gesehen:


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2011)

bau einfach den deister nach enduro,bauanleitung siehe oben.
ich bin bedeistert

jetzt weiß ich auch wo  "über den deister gehen "  her kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (28. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> diddie
> für den roadtrip in 2012 (können wir deinen transporter nehmen?
> meiner ist noch nicht gebaut)
> könnte man eigentlich auch mal den deister besuchen -


 
Na klar können wir dafür meinen Transporter nehmen, dafür habe ich ihn doch. Noch ein Zelt, Kocher und ... einpacken und los geht´s.
Beim letzten Willingenbesuch war doch die Rede davon mal 2-3 Tage zu bleiben, mit Grillen und so.
Aber auch ne Tour Deister, Harz, Solling fände ich gut.
Schade, dass im Deister so viele Doubles stehen, Tables wären sicherer und für viele fahrbarer.
Um Ostern herum habe ich 2 Wochen frei. Ansonsten langes Wochenende, kann ich aber nie 100%ig  zusagen, da immer der ein oder andere Gig mit ner Band kurzfristig angefragt werden kann


----------



## rigger (28. November 2011)

Deister ist geil zum Fahren, hab ja mal in Hannover fürn Jahr gewohnt und war öfters im Deister!!!


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2011)

das mit deister nachbauen wird schwer werden...aber "über den deister gehen" kannste im teuto auch  da hab ich ein paar neue herausforderungen gefunden


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2011)

neue herausforderungen...
hmmm klingt interessant
ist das eher was für die plattenputzfraktion
also was für die mit unerschöpflichem mut und testosteron 
bis in die haarspitzen, oder so was für plaudernde und dauergrinsende 
abfahrer mit wedelndem hinterteil?
willst du die neuen herausforderungen dann am sonntag vorstellen?


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2011)

jojo, je nach "cochones" ist für jeden was dabei...nur noch nicht "eingefahren" ...


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2011)

braucht man dafür die blauen?
oder reichen die hühnchenhautfarbenen?


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2011)

es reichen die hühnchenhautfarbenen  blau werden sie bei ungenauer fahrweise schon von selbst  

im moment erschließen sich ne menge möglichkeiten, man sieht so viel neues, nur augen auf und schon geht es los


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2011)

hey jojo, mittwochs ist die proxis doch immer zu, dann kannste doch mir mal die trails erklären


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2011)

das ist nur halb richtig
arbeit gibt´s immer
aber wenn ich so nett eingeladen werde
chonchonies  (ich kann das nich mal schreiben) zu schaukeln,
dann schau ich mal , was ich machen kann
- habe aber schon einen testride mit einem jungen wilden am mittwoch
eingeplant...

hach könnte ich nur alles gleichzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2011)

junge wilde???? wo??? also ich hab ja den ganzen tag frei


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2011)

mensch enduro
du kostet echt wertvolle arbeitszeit
und ich kann nicht nein sagen
es geht um den hier:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17522/h


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2011)

jojo leistet entwicklungshilfe im eigenen land 

zeig ihm doch mal den schönen teuto zwischen brochterbeck und tecklenburg... ne schöne neue treppe zum üben hab ich auch für ihn im programm...


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2011)

kommt noch
erst mal testen
nicht, dass der zu ungestüm an die sachen dran geht
und mich dann blass aussehen lässt


----------



## ghostbiker84 (28. November 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was ist das für ne lyrik?



Es ist ein Rock Shox Lyrik RC Solo-Air Taper mit 170 mm.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. November 2011)

Hi Leute Verkaufe aus persönlichen Gründe mein Demo:::falls intresse besteht bitte PN an mich.MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (28. November 2011)




----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hi Leute Verkaufe aus persönlichen Gründe mein Demo:::falls intresse besteht bitte PN an mich.MFG



das klingt nich gut
hoffentlich kriegste zumindest nen vernünftigen preis



an
die anderen:
meine geliebte will sich dieses rad http://www.norco.com/news/tag/norco-vixa/
zulegen.
kennt jemand eine, die dies rad in m fährt - mal zum draufsetzen...
sie hat nämlich sonst keine möglichkeit dazu


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2011)

ich habe da auch was gefunden http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62044&scid=1100&scname=MTB

ist das was für mich?


----------



## M.N. (28. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich habe da auch was gefunden http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62044&scid=1100&scname=MTB
> 
> ist das was für mich?



Ein guter Beitrag zum Status:

http://youtu.be/XdVVMM38t1w


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2011)

die jungs haben es drauf,aber auf jedem bike,
profis eben.
dachte mehr so an geometrie und so,lenkwinkel und weiß der geier.


----------



## rigger (28. November 2011)

Wäre das demo nix für dich?


----------



## M.N. (28. November 2011)

Dann musst du deinem! Link folgen und auf GEOMETRIE klicken! Ist neben den TECHNISCHE SPEZIFIKATIONEN!


----------



## schlabberkette (28. November 2011)

ey rigger,
das demo von ghostrider ist unverkäuflich!!!
der soll datt bloß behalten!!

m.n.
der tb braucht beratung
der will nicht selbst die lenkwinkel lesen 

tb
ich weiß nicht,
aber irgendwie kann ich mir´n speci für dich nicht vorstellen...


----------



## M.N. (28. November 2011)

Zitat: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07/21/specialized-gravity/

Specialized Status 2012:

Ein Ãra geht zu Ende, das Specialized Big Hit lÃ¤uft gegen Ende des Jahres aus. Seit 2001, als das Big Hit erstmals auf den Markt kam, unterzog es sich vielen technischen als auch optischen VerÃ¤nderungen, nun muss es dem neuen Modell Status weichen. Das Status soll nicht als Big Hit Nachfolger gesehen werden, sondern als eine komplett neue und eigenstÃ¤ndige Modellreihe. Specialized erklÃ¤rte das Ende des Big Hits so, man habe in den letzten Jahren zunehmend einen Trend verzeichnen kÃ¶nnen, dass der Freeride-Markt am Abflachen sei. Der Downhill-Markt hingegen wÃ¼rde stetig wachsen. Das neue Status soll daher, so Specialized, ein Low-Budget-DH-Bike darstellen. Das Status bietet 200 mm Federweg am Heck, einen 135 mm breiten Hinterbau, ein 1.5 Steuerrohr sowie eine ISCG 03 Aufnahme. Die Geometrie orientiert sich an den WÃ¼nschen des Monster Specialized Teams, soll jedoch nicht ganz so extrem, sondern fÃ¼r den âottonormalâ DH-Fahrer angemessen sein. Es bietet einen 64,5Â° Lenkwinkel, 426 mm kurze Kettenstreben, ein 355 mm hohes Tretlager und einen Radstand von 1189mm bei RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M. Der neue Downhiller wird in zwei Versionen in den Handel kommen. Das gÃ¼nstige Status 1 kommt mit X-Fusion Federelementen. An der Front findet sich eine X-Fusion Vengeance Single-Crown-Gabel mit 170 mm Federweg wieder. Am Heck kommt ein X-Fusion Vector R zum Einsatz. Das Status 2 wird mit einer Rock Shox Domain R Double-Crown-Gabel und einem Fox Van RC DÃ¤mpfer bestÃ¼ckt. Exakte Gewichte sowie die Preise fÃ¼r den deutschen Markt sind bisher noch nicht bekannt


Habe ich noch gefunden. Bei Interesse!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2011)

warum nicht specialized ?
mit den zahlen der geometrie kann ich mir nichts vorstellen ,mit so einem bericht schon eher was.
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W6TioaZfRo"]Specialized's Status - A New DH Bike For 2012.flv      - YouTube[/nomedia]


schau dir mal an Thomas.....besser als Geodaten,und ein Historie Text


----------



## schlabberkette (28. November 2011)

ach was
theorien, worte, zahlen....
und dann auch noch ein massengeschmacksbike
neneeeeee, dat passt nicht
du bist´n unikat
du bist der teutonenterminator
ein terminator fährt hummer
(oder wie heißen noch gleich die fische mit panzer..?)
kollege,
du brauchst sowas hier:

http://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/501/236217rnf01_2.jpg


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. November 2011)

oder kauf dir ein V2


----------



## diddie40 (28. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich habe da auch was gefunden http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62044&scid=1100&scname=MTB
> 
> ist das was für mich?


 

das status 1 hat ne 170mm gabel, das status 2 ne 200mm doppelbrücke, trotzdem ist in beiden beschreibungen die gleiche geometrie. wer es als hersteller nicht gebacken kriegt, die wirklichen werte zu posten, der ist für mich unten durch


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. November 2011)

oh man ist das alles kompliziert,ich habe noch ein paar alte gartenstühle,ich glaube ich baue mir selber ein bierbrauendes und bratwurstgrillendes pulloverschwein oder wie das heißt.


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

tb
mach dir mal nich so´n kopf.
wenn du das ding das erste mal gesehen live gesehen hast
und wenn du mal damit gefahren bist, 
bist du klüger als die, die berichte gelesen haben.
ich finde die theoretische diskussion über lenkwinkel
ziemlich übrflüssig. is alles nur dem hype geschuldet
und fairclough singt auch nur das lied von dem, dessen brot er isst.
lad den mal zu dir zum grillen ein.

denn:
wer braucht schon 64,5 grad?
http://www.mercedes-benz.tv/en/clip-1724/Balanced+mind,+controlled+body
das mit der balanced mind in diesem video (lifestylehype - hydroformed) 
vergiss aber mal ganz  schnell - das macht einen nur kirre im kopf. 
dank an marc b für seine schönen links.


----------



## scott-bussi (29. November 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich habe da auch was gefunden http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62044&scid=1100&scname=MTB
> 
> ist das was für mich?



Nein, schlechte Ausstattung und zu teuer dafür! Da kannst besser Pascal ansprechen


----------



## diddie40 (29. November 2011)

jojo, recht haste, deswegen würde ich mir kein neues bike kaufen, wenn ich mich eigentlich mit meinem bike wohl fühle. dann kann man besser sein bike etwas optimieren. ohne mehrgewicht in kauf zu nehmen könnte der tb eine boxxer einbauen, hätte damit mehr downhillqualitäten, könnte für touren einen 2. laufradsatz mit endurobereifung kaufen und alles ist gut.


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

ha tb!
hör auf den diddie!


dann brauchst du nicht mal ein einrad
obwohl, würd uns schon gern mal auf so´nem ding sehen

wann grillste das nächste mal?
dann kommt der ibbiker auch
und die haben glaube ich so ein ding zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2011)

irgendwo habt ihr alle recht...nur...der TB will ja was neues und er weiÃ noch nicht in welche richtung er was neues will...

1. entweder er kauft nen reinen downhiller und baut seinen stinker leichter auf 

oder 

2. er macht seinen stinker zum DH bike und kauft dann ne sehr leichte enduro / FR schleuder neu

die zweite version lÃ¤Ãt sich recht leicht und gÃ¼nstig erledigen, da hat der diddie ja schon die idee mit der boxxer gehabt und das geht auch super ( frag mal den herbert, der hat da noch eine stehen ) das bike bietet alles was er zum Dh fahren in seiner klasse braucht, er hat die passendes laufrÃ¤der und den rest schon drin, baut die hammerschmidt wieder aus und alles wird gut...auch von der winkelei paÃt ne doppelbrÃ¼cke locker in den stinker... nen leichtes FR bike gibt es wie sand am meer und da hat er auch schon ne menge "input" erhalten und kann sogar was probefahren...

die version 1 ist ne ecke schwieriger...

die auswahl an Dh bikes ist auch wieder recht groÃ ( je nach geldbeutel  ) nur der stinker wird nicht einfach so leichter werden...

da muÃ schon ne menge passieren, laufrÃ¤der, reifen, vorbau, hammeschmidt wÃ¼rden mir auf anhieb einfallen um so ca. 4 kg zu sparen, das war es dann aber auch schon...nen neue gabel noch dazu, anderer dÃ¤mpfer vielleicht spart noch mal nen kilo...dann sind wir bei ca. 16 kg angelangt und haben ne menge geld ausgegeben..
macht fÃ¼r den rahmen mit der nicht wirklich tourenfreundlichen geometrie meines erachtens nicht wirklich viel sinn, da die neuanschaffuzng eines Dh bike ja noch dazu kommt...

also wieder option 2, ca â¬ 2000.- fÃ¼r nen leichtes Fr bike um die 15 kg mit 170mm vorn / hinten und noch max 500.- fÃ¼r den stinkerumbau...deutlich gÃ¼nstiger


----------



## maxibosse (29. November 2011)

Moin,

wollte ja noch mal den Downhilltrack bei mir vor der Haustür in Wuppertal mal reinstellen...
Also...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIaSdl4Tx2s"]Wuppertal Downhill Kothen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bin leider nicht ich der da runterknallt!

Ich wurde am Samstagabend noch auf Saalbach angesprochen!? HAbt ihr vllt noch nen paar Infos bzgl Datum und Preis? Gerne eben per PN?! Interessiert mich wirklich sehr...

Gruß Maxi


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

enduro
wir beiden sind ja die einzigen, die nie arbeiten müssen,
deswegen frage ich dich mal eben:
wir haben doch kürzlich an einer stelle rumgestanden und 
auf nachzügler gewartet. du erinnerst dich...
hat erwan da während seines urlaubes gebastelt und laub geharkt und so?

frag nur, weil ich diese woche versuchen wollte, da mal den fotoaparat hinzustellen, aber vorher den zeitaufwand und so ein bißchen planen muss


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2011)

nicht das ich wüßte...denke mal eher das nein....kommst du morgen in den teuto????


----------



## Totoxl (29. November 2011)

Das wichtigste ist es jetzt den TB nicht voll durcheinander zu bringen, dann kommt nur Blödsinn dabei rum.

Super Spießig aber Sinnvoll 
Mache dir eine Liste mit Pro und Contra. Überlege halt was dir an deinem Stinker gefallen hat, beim Touren und Downhill fahren und was nicht. Dann hast du auf jeden Fall schon mal Anhaltspunkte was dein neues Enduro/Downhill Bike können soll und was nicht. 

Beispiel Lenkwinkel, hype hin oder her, dein steile Plattenrunterdonnern ist mit einem 65° Winkel eine ganze Ecke leichter als mit einem 69°, also ist das Thema nicht so unwichtig.
Am Anfang hattest du nur ein Blatt vorn am Stinker und musstest schnell Feststellen das es für den Teuto nicht reicht und hast eine Hammerschidt montiert.
Du weißt schon was ich meine. So solltest du nach und nach Kriterien abgleichen und schauen was dir wichtig ist.


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2011)

nicht außer acht lassen solltest du das gewicht toto, welches beim Dh nicht so die rolle spielt, beim touren und Fr allerdings schon "gewichtig" ist 

fakt ist, den supertourenfreeridedownhiller gibt es nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

toto
du hast ja vollkommen recht
abwägen und vernünftig entscheiden
(aber radfahren und vernunft schließen sich doch irgendwie aus)

ne enduro
würde gerne morgen (wetter wäre wohl echt super dafür), 
aber morgen bin ich dem jungen wilden verpflichtet
hatte an samstag gedacht
früher nachmittag
(da musst du leider arbeiten...)


wuppertal
wie siehts denn bei euch in diesem jahr mit wuppertal aus?
(wenn die strecke nicht zu nass ist)


----------



## maxibosse (29. November 2011)

das ist wohl richtig einen kompletten Allrounder gibt es nicht.

Meiner Meinung nach braucht man zwei Bikes.

Eins für den Teuto und für Touren. Es sollte aber auch gut bergab gehen und einiges abhaben können. Ich habe auch ewig gesucht und mich für LT von Scott entschieden. Alternativ finde ich das aber auch ziemlich genial...

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=52776&menuItemId=0

Und ein Bike für den Park... Also nen schönes DH-Bike.

Gut das wir ja alle nicht anspruchsvoll sind


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2011)

viel zu teuer bei schlechter ausstattung...das können andere deutlich besser..... 

YT zum beispiel...viel bike zu super preisen...steht halt nichjt spezi drauf, ist aber viel spaß drin...

allerdings sucht der TB auch was für's auge


----------



## maxibosse (29. November 2011)

da hast du recht... Ich hab aber lieber immer nen Ansprechpartner vor Ort.. Hab mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht... Allerdings finde ich ist in dem Bike alles drin was man braucht und nen Top Fahrwerk drin... 

Man muss ja auch mal die Händler vor Ort unterstützen...

Ist halt alles Geschmackssache und Ansichtssache...


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2011)

service vor ort ist immer so eine sache...wenn ich zum wechseln der reifen oder der kette ne servicepartner brauche macht das sinn, für alles andere ist der radhändler um die ecke meist eh nicht ausgebildet und schickt die sachen ( gabel oder dänpferservice z.b. ) ein... das kann man sich also sparen...da ich allerdings am rad alles selber machen kann und nicht auf einen service angewiesen bin oder immer irgendwen kenne der weiß wie man das macht brauche ich den händler um die ecke nicht und bei größeren problemen sind die "versender" meist sehr schnell...außer rose vielleicht , ne jojo


----------



## Prezident (29. November 2011)

möchte auch mit nach saalbach  darf ich ja?


----------



## Prezident (29. November 2011)

genau und kommt mal ins tal unsere strecke testen der jojo ist schon heiss darauf


----------



## maxibosse (29. November 2011)

Da musste ich leider andere Erfahrungen machen... Mir wollte der Hersteller nicht glauben das sich die Steckachse auf der Abfahrt rausdreht... 

Jetzt mal was anderes wer ist zufällig Freitag im Wald?


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2011)

saalbach ist schon gebucht, d.h. du mußt dir ne unterkunft suchen...

der termin ist in der 2. juliwoche 2012.....


----------



## maxibosse (29. November 2011)

ja rockt wohl die Strecke am Kothen! wäre sofort dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2011)

an einem sonntag wäre ich auch dabei, allerdings sollte das wetter passen und die trails sollten recht trocken sein im bergischen...


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

ja! bin  schon ganz heiß!
können also auch da hin wenn schnee liegt.
lasst mich eure schneeschmelze sein


enduro
rose is super
und ich lass meine kette von andern austauschen
und als ich anfang des jahres 15 kg zugenommen habe, 
lag das nicht an rose, sondern an fox - oder wem auch immer, 
der dämpfer war doch gar nicht bei rose

und hinterher ging´s mir doch so gut wie eh und ojeh
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21062802"]cc-runde on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2011)

jojo, du mußt deinen wald mal wieder aufräumen...da sieht es ja wild aus


----------



## Prezident (29. November 2011)

schönes vid jojo


----------



## scott-bussi (29. November 2011)

Das wichtigste beim neuen Bike für Teuto ist eindeutig:

Es darf nichts kaputt gehen und wenn doch, dürfen nur Teile dran, die der Enduro reparieren kann!!

Außerdem keine komplizierten Teile sondern alles mit Hammer und Meißel einstellbar und ohne technischen Anspruch.

Bei genauer Betrachtung kommt eigentlich nur ein Kona in Frage


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo, du mußt deinen wald mal wieder aufräumen...da sieht es ja wild aus



das ding ist ein jahr alt
da ist längst wieder aufgeräumt


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

scotti
an mein entourage lass ich keinen hammer und keinen was weiß ich

upps,
hab ich das grad geschrieben???
aber is einfach das rad, in das ich mich einfach verknallt hab


----------



## scott-bussi (29. November 2011)

Ich sprach ja auch vom neuen Bike für den Teuto. 

Dein Bike braucht vor allem ein blumiges Design, ein sanftes Fahrverhalten,
eine smooooooooothe Federung, eine Halterung für deine 25 kg Videocam, 
einen Besenhalter und einen für den Klappspaten!


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

scotti!
du verstehst mich!!
bald ist a weihnachten!

dann sollte es mal wieder an mein rad gehen
schließlich hat sich ja auch technisch einiges an dem ding verändert



groß genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (29. November 2011)

Jojo hast dich auch fürs Entourage entschieden?


----------



## Prezident (29. November 2011)

Was sind das übrigens für Clownsreifen?


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

nein


ja


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2011)

hach, die "konagang" bekommt zuwachs.... 

mal schauen was der TB so aus dem hut zieht.....


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. November 2011)

Herjeh, jetzt habe ich gerade mal eine Stunde aufgewendet um die letzten Tage nachzulesen... Gibt es eigentlich außer Enduro noch jemanden der kein Kona hat?

Die Schulter ist wieder heile die Erkältung scheint auskuriert... Ich sollte wieder fahren können! Ist Wochenende was los?


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

doppelt gemoppelt
hält nich, was es verspricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Herjeh, jetzt habe ich gerade mal eine Stunde aufgewendet um die letzten Tage nachzulesen... Gibt es eigentlich außer Enduro noch jemanden der kein Kona hat?



klausmann


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. November 2011)

Wow, ein Ghost... und garnicht zerbrochen... verrückt.
Fährt der Klausmann jetzt auch öfter im Teuto mit? Ihr habt ja so viele neue Leute in letzter Zeit kennen gelernt.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. November 2011)

...und wie man sieht: Die schnellen Jungs kommen aus Wuppertal 

PS: den Finn hatte ich am Eröffnungstag der DH Streck vor die Linse bekommen. Der geht gut ab!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...
> 
> mal schauen was der TB so aus dem hut zieht.....


 
simsalabim,,,,,,da ist es,,,,,,,,         








wußte gleich das dieser harry copperfield mich be*******n will.


----------



## Prezident (29. November 2011)

Da hast du jetzt was gesagt... Bin mal auf die Reaktionen gespannt


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. November 2011)

hier papa joe , 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12523
termin für fortgeschrittene wieder einsteigende rehabilitierte  anfänger .


----------



## M.N. (30. November 2011)

Gabel wurde überarbeitet uns schaut jetzt so aus:


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. November 2011)

ja das is nee Gabel...und was is jetzt anders????
Bezahl doch lieber mal deine Schulden,als immer neue Teile zu kaufen ;-))


----------



## M.N. (30. November 2011)

Jo deine 20 Euro habe ich vergessen, sind gerade an dich raus. 




MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> ja das is nee Gabel...und was is jetzt anders????
> Bezahl doch lieber mal deine Schulden,als immer neue Teile zu kaufen ;-))



Vergessen von mir hin und her... sowas geht auch per PN.


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2011)

hey nach münster...was macht die kunst...lang nicht mehr gesehen, weder dich pascal noch den scotti... weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie ihr ausseht  

da muß mal was passieren 

und die ketten??? was macht ihr so???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. November 2011)

Alles gut hier....so ziemlich


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2011)

und??? wann kommste mal wieder??


----------



## scott-bussi (30. November 2011)

Ich war doch Samstag da

Und die Woche davor Sonntags auch!


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. November 2011)

ja Du warst Da, aber ohne Sambuca!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. November 2011)

denke mal sontag


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. November 2011)

mit Sambuca?


----------



## rigger (30. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich war doch Samstag da





Wann ziehst du eigentlich um scotti?


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. November 2011)

rigger schrieb:


>



er meinte zum Biken, nicht zum saufen!


----------



## rigger (30. November 2011)

aso, da hab ich ja noch gearbeitet? wie lang gings sa/so eigentlich noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. November 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Das wichtigste beim neuen Bike für Teuto ist eindeutig:
> 
> Es darf nichts kaputt gehen und wenn doch, dürfen nur Teile dran, die der Enduro reparieren kann!!
> 
> ...


 

das stimmt!!!!!!!!
wenn ich alle meine erwartungen,wünsche und anforderungen an ein neues bike in meine musthavemachine schmeiße erscheint im display immer  kauf dich nen kona alter im display.
das demo  vom ghostrider hatte ich auch schon auf dem schirm,hat er mir aber selber von abgeraten.
das teil ist für kampfpiloten,nicht für kradmelder.so sinn gemäß,so.
im nachhinein habe ich mir überlegt das  ich sowieso kein spaß an dem bike gehabt hätte ,ist ja schließlich der traum vom ghostrider,den kann man nicht einfach so gegen geld kaufen.

@rigger
die letzte erinnerung verlor sich um 4:00 uhr


----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2011)

hey, hier noch ein paar neue teile fÃ¼r unterm weihnachtsbaum.
wer 6000â¬ fÃ¼r ein bikes ausgeben kann, :
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20769_Kaffeetasse-Ruhrpott-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13806_Korkenzieher-Big-.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2011)

die anmeldelisten  sind online
http://www.bike-freeride.de/festival/
die weihnachtsgeschenke für echte bad boys,
an dem we. sind wir schon da.


----------



## rigger (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte wir sind erst ab 9. da?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Dezember 2011)

Danke Thomas,bin sehr gerührt. Hast das schon richtig erkannt,werde es auch nicht verkaufen,nehme mir hal eine kleinere Wohnung damit ich das teil behalten kann.


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Dezember 2011)

MSGhostrider77:
Da bin ich ja beruhigt, den Du weisst ja, weg ist weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2011)

da hat der chrisxrossi recht,
weg kann nicht der richtige weg sein.


----------



## M.N. (1. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die anmeldelisten  sind online
> http://www.bike-freeride.de/festival/
> die weihnachtsgeschenke für echte bad boys,
> an dem we. sind wir schon da.



Bad boy nein, Angemeldet ja! zum Scott Gang Battle 
wenn wir am Fr. ist Streckenbesichtigung, am Sa. Quali u. am So. Finale! 

http://www.bike-freeride.de/festival/?id=416&PHPSESSID=0f8ab3543ba004bdc439054bdfafa0bc

Das Finale: Alle Teilnehmer gehen am Sonntag ins Finale, *keiner scheidet aus und muss nach Hause fahren!* Das Finale verläuft in mehreren Gangs zu je 120 Startern. Die Qualizeit entscheidet darüber, in welcher Gang man startet und wo man in seiner Gang genau steht. 30 Fahrer stehen in einer Reihe, es gibt vier Reihen hintereinander. Die besten 120 aus der Qualifikation starten in der letzten Gang und kämpfen um den Titel des Scott Gang Battle 2012. Die Restlichen batteln sich in weiteren Gangs um die Plätze 121 bis 240, 241 bis 360 usw..


----------



## Prezident (1. Dezember 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hey, hier noch ein paar neue teile für unterm weihnachtsbaum.
> wer 6000 für ein bikes ausgeben kann, :
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20769_Kaffeetasse-Ruhrpott-.html
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13806_Korkenzieher-Big-.html


 

ich lach mich wg, 160 euronen für ne dumme tasse?


----------



## M.N. (1. Dezember 2011)

So TB alleine will ich da nett runter, wird bestimmt sehr gut, ist auch die X Line! Melde dich auf jeden Fall an!


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Dezember 2011)

Erwan sollte sich da anmelden. Waren gerade zusammen Biken, egal wie unbekannt der Trail für Erwan ist, den wird man nicht los. Sitzt einem immer im Nacken der verrückte Holländer.


----------



## jojo2 (1. Dezember 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Erwan ...Sitzt einem immer im Nacken der verrückte Holländer.



das stimmt nicht, dass der erwan nicht alle tassen im schrank hat!
der ist wie aus dem bilderbuch! brehms tierleben:
schnell, agil, gewitzt, furchtlos, stets freundlich und absolut sicher in all seinen bewegungen!
kurz: 
ein flughörnchen!
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/21748283
eins der besten pferde in diesem stall


----------



## cannondude (1. Dezember 2011)

Ach ist das schön mal wieder Urlaub zu haben und es mit Chris mal richtig krachen zu lassen! Hat spass gemacht heute. Da habe ich den Stress mit meine Frau gerne im Kauf genommen (wegen zu spät kommen undso...)


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2011)

cannondude  der fliegende holländer,wie passend.

hier noch ein ständchen für unser geburtstagskind von heute
http://youtu.be/ZZ6ksx8cGtk


----------



## M.N. (2. Dezember 2011)

Alles gute zum Geb. Toto! Grüße nach Lingen an dich u. deine Familie.


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2011)

barbara streisand hat sogar mit einem ihrer hits gratuliert!
wow!
dann mach ich das auch noch
nachträglich!
alles gute toto xxxl !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. Dezember 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Toto!!!!   nicht so viel!!


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier noch ein ständchen für unser geburtstagskind von heute
> http://youtu.be/ZZ6ksx8cGtk



Angus Young?????(ACDC)


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Dezember 2011)

Mensch Toto, wie die Zeit vergeht! 
Du siehst doch gar nicht so alt aus. 

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## rigger (2. Dezember 2011)

Was der Teuto auf einmal lange haare hat, war im Sambuca von Herbert Wachstumsmittel drin, ich merk da noch nix von!!!


----------



## diddie40 (2. Dezember 2011)

glückwunsch auch von mir, und weiterhon viel Spaß


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Dezember 2011)

und viel Spaß mit Deinen Geschenken!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (2. Dezember 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Toto!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Dezember 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wann ziehst du eigentlich um scotti?




Schwieriges Thema! Am 19.12. bekomme ich die Schlüssel. 
Da die folgenden Wochenenden aus bekannten Gründen nicht wirklich für einen Umzug geeignet sind, muß ich wohl oder übel Stück für Stück umziehen. 
Geplant ist 19.+20. Renovierung, danach Möbel schleppen.
Wenn also jemand Zeit u. Lust hat, bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2011)

toto, alles gute auch aus brochterbeck....

und an den aufgehenden "star" TB auch....mensch, das war doch schon der erste richtige "GIG" und dann auch noch vor einem großen publikum, wenn nicht gar millionen vor den rechnern  

coole gitarre, wo haste die denn her???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. Dezember 2011)

wenn ich zeit hab am angedachten zeitpunkt könnte ich Bulli und Geschlossenen Anhänger mit Laderampe zu Verfügung stellen.

Vor Weihnachten ist bei mir Schlecht die Woche Danach müsste gehen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> coole gitarre, wo haste die denn her???????


 
das teil habe ich aus dem rock und pop museum in gronau.
die hing da so rum , stand kein preis dran,,,,,,,,,,meins.
so jetzt gehts mit den groupies ab in den tourbus , so eine welttournee zehrt doch ganz schön.


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> ... am angedachten zeitpunkt ...



ist das was öffentliches?

diddie du alter trailer
(und ihr anderen)
hast du das hier gesehen? (vom film-freitag):

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31904216"]RychlebskÃ© stezky - Official Movie 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]

sicherlich bin ich nächstes jahr wieder in bischofsmais und spicak
wahrscheinlich ohne meine nele und dann könnte ich mir so eine längere tour da, oder woanders echt vorstellen - sowas, wo alles drin und dran ist, cc halt.


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2011)

übernimm dich nur nicht mit den groupies...zentner schwere weiber stemmen geht auf den rücken


----------



## diddie40 (2. Dezember 2011)

Jojo, schöne Trails.
Machst du eigentlich dein Kona tourentauglich ( 2-fach oder Hammerschmitt vorne ), oder nimmst du dafür weiterhin dein Uncle imbo?
Meine Idee für die nächste Saison ist, Bikeparkbesuche und Trailtouren in der Nähe (Sauerland, Bergisches Land, Harz) spontan, langes Wochenende und so.
Wenn ich aber schon ne längere Reise in die Alpen fahre, möchte ich mehr hochalpine Trails fahren. Eventuell einen geführten Trail Transalp mit Liftunterstützung. Zum Beispiel: http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/goc102.php?galerie=trail_xl&title=AlpenCross SingleTrail XL http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/goc101.php?rid=440&selection=Alpencross&lev1=1&lev2=1&lev3=1
Ist aber relativ teuer. Bin noch auf der Suche nach Alternativen. Zum Beispiel ein freeridecamp, wo man an einem Standort bleibt, eventuell mit Guide und Fahrtechniktraining. Mal schauen, was ich den Winter über so finde.
Wenn einer was in dieser Richtung weiß, bitte posten.


----------



## cannondude (2. Dezember 2011)

Schluss mit Winterpause: http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/1859651/2e42e93c/vergeet_snowboarden.html
Respekt.... Wie weit die auf Schnee springen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (2. Dezember 2011)

@Toto
auch von den ketten alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## diddie40 (2. Dezember 2011)

144km/h ist ne Ansage, viel Spaß dabei cannondude. Bin mal mit dem Rennrad knapp über 90km/h gefahren, da habe ich dann doch mal vorsichtig gebremst.


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Machst du eigentlich dein Kona tourentauglich ( 2-fach oder Hammerschmitt vorne ), oder nimmst du dafür weiterhin dein Uncle imbo?



bei mir soll es auch die mischung machen:
alles an trails

dafür ein einziges rad zu verwenden, wäre eine nette idee,
aber das wäre dann zu teuer, zu schwer, zu pppp...

meine idee daher: jimbo als endurotourenccrad behalten und 
ein ergänzendes rad für alles andere

da ich mit dem entourage in hahnenklee solch einen riesenspass
hatte, sollte es das werden sollen (angekündigte auslieferungszeit märz - dann wohl eher april).

aber ich bin das coilair noch nicht in meiner größe gefahren,
das sollte ich noch tun

(nachschlag: entourage gibt es wohl jetzt schon, das coilair aber noch nicht in meiner größe, muss erst noch geblasen werden)


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Dezember 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Jojo, schöne Trails.
> Machst du eigentlich dein Kona tourentauglich ( 2-fach oder Hammerschmitt vorne ), oder nimmst du dafür weiterhin dein Uncle imbo?
> Meine Idee für die nächste Saison ist, Bikeparkbesuche und Trailtouren in der Nähe (Sauerland, Bergisches Land, Harz) spontan, langes Wochenende und so.
> Wenn ich aber schon ne längere Reise in die Alpen fahre, möchte ich mehr hochalpine Trails fahren. Eventuell einen geführten Trail Transalp mit Liftunterstützung. Zum Beispiel: http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/goc102.php?galerie=trail_xl&title=AlpenCross SingleTrail XL http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/goc101.php?rid=440&selection=Alpencross&lev1=1&lev2=1&lev3=1
> ...



Diddi such mal nach Freeride Allgäu. Die bieten so was an.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Dezember 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber schon ne längere Reise in die Alpen fahre, möchte ich mehr hochalpine Trails fahren
> Ist aber relativ teuer. Bin noch auf der Suche nach Alternativen. Zum Beispiel ein freeridecamp, wo man an einem Standort bleibt,
> Wenn einer was in dieser Richtung weiß, bitte posten.


 
ich weiß was,,,,,,,,,, ich weiß was!!!!!!!!!!
saalbach 2012 mit den üblichen verdächtigen.
der vater der herberge,quasi unser joachim witt,hat uns angeboten genau das zu machen.
nicht jeden tag aber in ausreichender menge.
der typ ist bergführer für hochalpine touren,übernimmt im winter die skifahrer die glauben alles zu können und kennen ,leitet canyoning und rafting gruppen und fährt schon länger mountainbike (mußte sich damals , weil es in österreich keinen specialized händler gab,eines aus den usa bestellen).
also ein macgywer der alpen.
das wichtigste,,,,,,,,,der macht das nicht wegen der kohle,,,,,,der hat da bock drauf!!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (2. Dezember 2011)

jojo, wenn du dein jimbo behalten willst, und für den rest was anderes willst, dann brauchst du sicherlich kein coilair, da wäre neben dem entourage vielleicht auch das 2012er 318 froggy was für dich. Mit flacheren winkeln, tieferm oberrohr als bei meinem und mit doppelbrücke.

tb, das klingt schon gut, hatte nur beim letzten besuch in saalbach den eindruck, dass der  vater der herberge eigentlich keine zeit dafür hat. aber vielleicht sollte ich mir das noch mal überlegen. würde auch auf eigene faust mit wanderkarte auf trailtour in saalbach gehen, nur alleine im hochgebirge ist glaube ich nicht so eine gute idee. die strecken in den bikeparks sind sicherlich super, aber die alpen haben für mich mehr zu bieten.


----------



## diddie40 (2. Dezember 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Diddi such mal nach Freeride Allgäu. Die bieten so was an.


 
ja, klingt auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Dezember 2011)

ihr wart mitten in der umbauphase vom hostel dort,wir eher bei der einweihung.
da hatten die beiden zeit,zeit zum reden und mehr.
wo ist toto?


----------



## jojo2 (3. Dezember 2011)

keine ahnung, wo toto steckt -
zuletzt in diesem einen video gesehen...

hier ein anderes. der filmer schrieb im litevilleforum dazu

neidride mit käptn fr (einer der berühmtesten lv fahrer)
erinnert uns das an was??
[ame="http://vimeo.com/32988316"]Niteville - riders of the night on Vimeo[/ame]

diddie
wenn das coilair für mich in frage kommt, dann würde
auch alles andere neu überlegt
(sieht aber derzeit noch nicht nach dem richtigen rad für mich aus)


----------



## avid49 (3. Dezember 2011)

das ist doch mal ein job oder??
http://on3.de/e/12274#/e/12274

........und der Julian ist dabei,da wird der vati ganz neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (3. Dezember 2011)

Ach daher jetzt ein Ghost!!   Arbeitet Julian dort als Praktikant?

Schönes Video!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Dezember 2011)

nein, er mach die Werbung die Du in den Bike Bravos siehst.


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. Dezember 2011)

So wie das Wetter gerade aussieht, bleibe ich morgen früh wohl doch zu Hause, ich habe eh noch einiges zu lernen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

keine ahnung wie das wetter hier heute war,ich komme grad aus bremen wieder und kann nur sagen das es von bremen bis ibbtown nicht geregnet hat.
ich werde heute um 8:45 uhr aus dem fenster schauen und hier kurz berichten ob es sinn macht sich zu treffen.
ich vermute einfach mal ja.


----------



## diddie40 (4. Dezember 2011)

aktuell leicht bewölkt, trocken, wenig wind, gute aussichten:


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

das sieht gut aus , bis gleich.


----------



## M.N. (4. Dezember 2011)

Sollte einer von euch noch was zum Pulverbeschichten haben, kann er das bei mir die Tage abgeben! Habe die Möglichkeit (kostenfrei) Pulvern zu lassen! Keine Rahmen! Auch muss das Teil komplett entlackt sein!


----------



## Totoxl (4. Dezember 2011)

Hier bin ich wieder....

Danke für die netten Glückwünsche und ein großes Danke für das geile Gitarren solo...

Es gab auch neue Teile fürs Rad, eine neue XLC Stütze, mit hoch/runter und so und eine neue 2 Fach Kurbel ist auch auf dem Weg. Dann kann ich wieder ein bisschen schrauben und mit Glück finde ich dann auch mal wieder Zeit und den weg in den Teuto.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

hurra hurra der toto ist wieder da!!!!!!!!!!!!!

beeile dich mit deinem comeback , sonst verpaßt du den anschluß,die  jungs sind in einer unglaublichen form.
ketten wurden zerrissen wie ein blatt papier.
einer hat sogar tecklenburg hoch eine geraucht,unfaßbar.
fast 30 km waren es heute,für eine gruppe von 9 bikern schon richtig viel.
cc niveau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (4. Dezember 2011)

Dann wird es ja höchste Zeit das ich mal wieder in den Teuto komme und die Truppe gepflegt ausbremse. 

Gibt es denn bei dir schon was neues was die Radauswahl betrifft?
Ich finde ein Gitarren Halter darf nicht fehlen, dann könntest du während der Raucherpausen für Lagerfeuer Romantik sorgen, ach schöne Winterzeit...


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

den gitarrenhalter kann ich nur montieren wenn ich den aschenbecher abbauen würde.
zwickmühle
vielleicht geht an dem neuen bike beides.
was für eines es werden wird ist noch völlig offen,meine beiden favoriten wurden von den spezis in der luft zerrissen,
genau wie mein stinker damals,,,,,,,,,,,moment,,,,,,,ich habe meine beiden favoriten wieder.


----------



## Totoxl (4. Dezember 2011)

zerrissen hin oder her. Welche waren waren'/sind es denn?


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

wenn ich nach dem aussehen kaufen würde dann wäre das  status  2 oder das kalula  von morewood fällig.
das entourage werde ich aber auf jeden fall auch noch probefahren.


----------



## rigger (4. Dezember 2011)

Alles sehr geile Bikes!!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2011)

morewood ist der "oberburner" und du wirst für lange zeit der einzige damit sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

das dumme ist nur das ich das morewood nicht probefahren kann,daß specialized schon.


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das dumme ist nur das ich das morewood nicht probefahren kann,daß specialized schon.


Nimm das entourage, Du bist und bleibst ein Kona Typ!! Specialized ist Schei..... haste mal selber behauptet also meide es, das Morewood ist für dich zu overdressed bleibt also nur Kona , Punkt!!!


----------



## Totoxl (4. Dezember 2011)

Bei dem Morewood sehe ich andere "Probleme"
Es ist sehr ähnlich zu dem was du jetzt fährst. 
1 Fach Kurbel und kein Umwerfer montierbar + flacher Sitzwinkel.
Für den Park ein geiles Bike, aber für den Teuto???

Das Speiseeis ist bestimmt ein gutes DH und Park Bike für Einsteiger und eine gute Erweiterung zum Stinker. Das müsste dann aber noch ein wenig abspecken in Form von dem Laufradsatz wie Diddie es vorgeschlagen hat.

Aber es gibt so viele schöne Töchter.... vielleicht einfach hier und da ein wenig flirten


Edit: 2 Stühle, 2 Meinungen, Zeitgleich mit dem FB


----------



## jojo2 (4. Dezember 2011)

die tour heute war wieder klasse.
coole leute und der teuto so wie wir ihn schätzen
weich, nicht zu trocken, schön geschmeidig
und die felsen immer rechts und links von einem 
schöne parcours gefahren, wieder mal

ja und das mit der kette...
fahrfehler
hab ich mal einmal nich gebremst, ne!

beim hochfahren...
der werner kann davon bestimmt auch´n lied singen,
der hat bestimmt schon einige ketten wegen solcher fahrfehler zerissen

apropos lied:
diddie hat mir vorhin mal nen link geschickt
was er so für musike macht
ich hatte ja keine ahnung
echt klasse!
warum sacht mir das wieder keiner??


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2011)

er ist ja nun so weit, das es ein reiner downhiller werden soll und der stinker wird zum"tourenbike"  zwar ein schwerer tourer aber er will ja trainieren...

morewood ist halt kein einheitsbike   aber jeder nach seinem "gusto"


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

für den teuto soll mein stinker etwas abnehmen aber bleibt mein bike für touren,
daß neue soll nur für den park bestimmt sein.


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2011)

ich weiß nicht wie  es bei euch ist, doch für mich muß das bike auch schön anzuschauen sein und eine individuelle note haben...is schließlich hobby...andere laufräder, nen speziellen sattel, ne bestimmte farbe soll das bike von der "masse" abheben, es "speziell" machen...und das machen wir doch irgendwo alle, selbst der TB mit goldenem lenker und naben...da kann ich ihn schon verstehen, das er nach was "besonderem" sucht, was schon im katalog nach "wow" aussieht...


----------



## diddie40 (4. Dezember 2011)

es gibt so viele schöne bikes:
Commencal - Supreme 8 Freeride/Downhill 
MONDRAKER Durham
GIANT Glory 
and so on....


----------



## Totoxl (4. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie  es bei euch ist, doch für mich muß das bike auch schön anzuschauen sein und eine individuelle note haben...is schließlich hobby...andere laufräder, nen speziellen sattel, ne bestimmte farbe soll das bike von der "masse" abheben, es "speziell" machen...und das machen wir doch irgendwo alle, selbst der TB mit goldenem lenker und naben...da kann ich ihn schon verstehen, das er nach was "besonderem" sucht, was schon im katalog nach "wow" aussieht...



Das unterschreibe ich so, aber Kona ist auch nicht wirklich Mainstream.
Das Status wird schon ein Massenprodukt werden. Das Makula finde ich ja auch gut, es ist aber von den Eckdaten sehr Identisch zum Stinker.


----------



## diddie40 (4. Dezember 2011)

recht haste´´ enduro, ich mag es zum beispiel mit meinem bike sowohl touren als auch Dh´s zu fahren. Gibt mir schönes freeride gefühl, von einem Forstweg in einen verblockten Dh abzubiegen. Und das immer mit dem gleichen bike,
kann aber durchaus den Reiz verstehen einen echten downhiller zu fahren, würde mich nur traurig stimmen, wenn der 95% von meinen Ausfahrten zu Hause bleiben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (4. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie  es bei euch ist, doch für mich muß das bike auch schön anzuschauen sein und eine individuelle note haben...is schließlich hobby...andere laufräder, nen speziellen sattel, ne bestimmte farbe soll das bike von der "masse" abheben, es "speziell" machen...und das machen wir doch irgendwo alle, selbst der TB mit goldenem lenker und naben...da kann ich ihn schon verstehen, das er nach was "besonderem" sucht, was schon im katalog nach "wow" aussieht...


Enduro, Masse abheben, speziell!!!!! Da dürfte TB doch keine Probleme haben wenn der auf irgend ein Bike sitzt, wird es doch immer sofort SPEZIELL!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2011)

toto, wenn du dir anschaust wie viele kona`s allein in unserer truppe rumfahren, da kann ich den TB auch verstehen wenn er mal was anderes will....

und ja FB, der TB ich halt ein ganz "spezialer" 

wer von uns würde sich sonst schon goldenen herzchen auf den helm kleben


----------



## rigger (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich schmeiss mal das Propain Rage in den Raum...


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Dezember 2011)

die Funktion des Bikes ist immer das wichtigste! Die optik kommt gleich danach, aber niemals umgekehrt.


----------



## rigger (4. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja das Rage ist für 2499 zu haben. Kann auch im Bikepark probegefahren werden, die sind regelmäßig unterwegs und haben bikes zum probefahren mit dabei...


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

bei dem rage sitzt das federbein an einer stelle wo es  meiner meinung nach nichts zu suchen hat,daß fand ich schon bei dem cube stereo kacke.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12538
(auch für häßliche bikes)
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...epark-LTD-Komplettbike-2011-SALE-::26436.html

(wer ein häßliches bike hat und sich damit schämt)


----------



## jojo2 (4. Dezember 2011)

rigger
jetzt bin ich in den letzten wochen wieder so oft im
teuto mitgefahren
wo warst du?
vorweihnachtsflowerpowerzeitstress?

schließlich musst du doch für saalbach trainieren, 
sag das mal deinen kunden


oder wir müssen mal wieder im dunkeln fahren


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Dezember 2011)

ja im Dunkeln, wann? Egal, bin dabei!


----------



## jojo2 (4. Dezember 2011)

enduro?
machst du mal wieder einen termin klar?
im dunkeln - für mich gerne auch mit vollmond und trockenheit bitte
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (4. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist der Stress erstmal vorbei und ich kann mich wieder aufs biken konzentrieren. Ich fahr im moment ab und zu hier im dusteren, hab meine Durolux geserviced, die Pike wieder zusammengabaut, die Werkstatt umgeräumt damit ich auch im winter schön drinnen schrauben kann und nicht im kalten Gewächshaus. 

Und ich hab nen Reifen gefunden der nicht nur 120mm FW am HR freigibt....


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

nightride bei vollmond und dann grillen ,bei bier und wein  spiele ich  dann auf der gitarre serbo-kroatische klagelieder und der fb singt dazu.
da verliert jeder 7m drop seinen schrecken.


----------



## rigger (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann euch hier ne spannende gegend zum Nightriden anbieten, Grill und genügend Platz ist auch vorhanden, einige wollten ja sowieso mal bei mir fahren...

Na wie siehts aus? Immer nur Teuto geht doch auch nicht... 

Ach ja so sieht meine Werkstatt aus, endlich vernünftig schrauben...


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Dezember 2011)

ja, und danach kommt Rigger zu mir und räumt meine Werkstatt auf.

Was machst Du mit den ganzen Schraubendrehern? Wozu brauchst Du eine Kettensäge? Und was ist eingentlich in der Kühltruhe drinn? Hast Du noch ne Schwiegermutter?


----------



## jojo2 (4. Dezember 2011)

in genau der reihenfolge wollte ich 
das gleiche fragen
und?

ach ja der laptop mit dem mann mit dem ff
is bestimmt nur für ...
mit würde ja das gaffaband reichen

schönes suchbild
ich finde immer neues


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Dezember 2011)

sobald irgendwas merkwürdiges in Fürstenau passiert, hat man gleich den Analytiker in Verdacht, aber den netten Blumenverkäufer aus Schüttorf hat niemand auf dem Schirm.
Als Eis,-Fisch,- und Fahrradverkäufer hat mann es aber auch nicht leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2011)

rigger
schöne werkstatt
alles an seinem platz - so muss das

da, wo wir radfahren, geht es manchmal steil runter
hier auch.
z.b. bei 2:40


my very last video for this week - versprocht


----------



## rigger (5. Dezember 2011)

Auf dem Laptop lief From the inside out (Super Film übrigens! ) beim schrauben und Das Maual um die Pike zusammenzubauen! 

Wofür braucht man als Gärtner denn ne Kettensäge Christian, na? 

Mal schauen wie lange die Ordnung bleibt, hab da so manchmal meine Probleme mit der Ordnung.... 

Schönes Video Jojo der Max hats drauf!!


----------



## diddie40 (5. Dezember 2011)

sehr geil,
und das mit suntour-fahrwerk!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2011)

jojo, samstag ist vollmond  und ich gehe lecker grünkohlessen im bocketal 

christian, mit "form follows funktion" hast du schon recht, aber ich werfe mal in den satz " auch andere mütter haben schöne töchter" in den raum 

und wenn wie bei TB "geld kiene rolle spielt  " kann man doch aus den vollen schöpfen


----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo, samstag ist vollmond  und ich gehe lecker grünkohlessen im bocketal



wäre das eine einladung oder ein terminvorschlag,
hättest du das wahrscheinlich anders formuliert?

und nachdem tb den termin vom sonntag wieder gelöscht hat,
werden wir einfach mal schauen, was sich im laufe der woche noch so ereignet...

heute gab´s im wald jedenfalls richtig schöne matschepampe
da sahen sowieso alle räder gleich aus und selbst die hübschesten
mütter 
konnte ich nicht sehen, weil meine brille zugesaut war

cu


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Dezember 2011)

ja Christoph, das bezog sich auch nicht nur auf Kona. Es gibt auch viele Gute Bikes anderer
Hersteller. 
Morewood hab ich ja auch im Programm, nur brauchen kleinere Leute ein tiefes Oberrohr. Somit hätte TB zwar als einzieger die Marke Morewood unterm Hintern, wäre aber damit persönlich nicht so gut beraten.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2011)

das kalula ist doch recht tief, ein reinrassiger downhiller, oder????


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Dezember 2011)

Das Makulu ist der Downhiller, das Kalula das FR Bike. Beide sind recht hoch vom Oberrohr, ähnlich wie Dein altes Yeti.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2011)

sagen wir mal bikeparkfeile.....das ZAMA ist wie mein yeti, das kalula ist eher wie mein intense vom rahmen her... 

den zahn mit dem zama hab ich ihm auch schon gezogen


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Dezember 2011)

schön verschleiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2011)

was meinst du damit?????


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Dezember 2011)

ignorier es.

Sind wir hier alleine? Die anderen sind wohl Biken und haben uns hier am PC sitzen gelassen.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2011)

nö, würd ich gern wissen


----------



## Totoxl (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gerade gesehen das das Kalula ja richtig Kohle kostet. 

Dafür könnte man sich bei YT Industrie ein Noton und ein Tues kaufen und man hätte zwei Top Bikes die gut Ausgestattet sind und den Einsatzbereich voll abdecken + die extra Kohle wenn man noch den Stinker verkauft.


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Dezember 2011)

Bikeparkfeile ist sehr allgemein, das meinte ich damit.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2011)

als komplettbike schon...

YT hab ich ja auch schon gesagt...das noton hat ja jetzt der jens und das ding hat ihn noch mal mehr beflügelt  sieht in "live" verdammt gut aus.....


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2011)

na, mit 180 vorn und hinten sieht das doch schon sehr gut aus, die geometrie ist sehr angenehm und im vergleich zum entourage ist die "standover" auch voll im grünen bereich...

entourage im "M" hat ca. 76 cm..das hatte mein yeti auch


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Dezember 2011)

für Dein Yeti brauchtes Du ne Leiter!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2011)

das stimmt  daher ja auch verkauft...und sehr glücklich damit....

ich kann den TB schon verstehen  nicht einfach das ganze....

ich denke mal technisch bewegen sich die "premiumhersteller" alle auf hohem niveau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Dezember 2011)

ja das meine ich. Du fährst deutlich schneller durch die Kurven seitdem Du das Intense hast. Es vermittelt deutlich mehr Sicherheit wenn die Bikes relativ flach sind.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2011)

jupp und das hat sich gelohnt...dabei bin ich es vorher nicht mal gefahren  aber es paßt....das YT fühlt sich beim draufsetzen auch sehr gut an..wendig, kurz und sehr leicht...


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Dezember 2011)

die Hinterbauten sind aber in der Vergangenheit doch etwas zu heufig gerissen, da wären wir dann wieder bei der Funktion.
Apropo Funktion, ich teste jetzt die Funtion der Softeismaschine bei MC Donalds.


----------



## rigger (5. Dezember 2011)

Kackwetter draussen!!!! 

Mal schaeun ob es diese woche abends noch mal besser wird, ansonsten mal am we....


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und nachdem tb den termin vom sonntag wieder gelöscht hat,
> werden wir einfach mal schauen, was sich im laufe der woche noch so ereignet...
> 
> 
> cu


 
schweren herzens, aber ich muß wahrscheinlich am sonntag arbeiten.
dachte mir das ,bevor sich jemand anmeldet,es keinem auffällt.
satz mit x.
der enduro zb. könnte die lücke sehr gut wieder füllen.
evtl. hätte ich samstag zeit mal bei dem rigger die trails zu triggern,wie schaut es aus rigger?


----------



## Totoxl (6. Dezember 2011)

Da hätte ich auch wohl Bock drauf, Samstag hätte ich Zeit zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (6. Dezember 2011)

Falls Jemand noch eine 1.5" Lyrik braucht, hier ein echtes Schnäppchen.
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/rock-shox-lyrik-2-step-air/11218.html

Ps: ist eine 2Step, evtl. doch nicht so empfehlenswert, oder für nen Hunni auf Coil umbauen


----------



## rigger (6. Dezember 2011)

Samstag Nachmittag hätte ich wohl zeit!  Bei regen würd ich auch fahren...


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2011)

statt 1099 für 199 euro,da kann man mal sehen was sich die jungs so abgreifen.
produktionskosten liegen wahrscheinlich weit unter 100 euronen.


----------



## diddie40 (6. Dezember 2011)

nur wird sie durch den günstigen preis nicht besser, aber da würd´sich ja sogar ne Umrüstung auf coil noch lohnen


----------



## rigger (6. Dezember 2011)

Ne die 2-step will nur keiner mehr haben und da die meisten rahmen ja das ach so tolle tapered Steuerrohr haben wird man die schlecht los.... 

Ich mach für Sa mal nen termin...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12540


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2011)

fakt bleibt das die presse/werbung  einen sehr guten job macht.
ich lese keine testberichte,könnte mir aber gut vorstellen das die gabel schon als allmountain allheilmittel angepriesen worden ist und jeden cent wert ist,
um dann für den preis eines korkenziehers ,den keiner braucht,verramscht zu werden.


----------



## enduro pro (6. Dezember 2011)

das ist das 2009ner modell 2-step...das hatte nur probleme gemacht..ansonsten ist die lyrik ab 2010 ein super gabel....


----------



## Totoxl (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre am WE mal den Rigger besuchen, mal schauen was Schüttorf so zu bieten hat.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2011)

wenn das wetter paßt bin ich auch dabei.

so muß jetzt los,mache heute noch ein paar einheiten nikolaus,die armen kinder.
würde ich ja mal gern beim hegering steinfurt machen,mit dem fb als ruprecht könnten wir uns evtl. 2 min. halten bevor die ehrenwerten  herren uns rausschmeißen.


----------



## rigger (6. Dezember 2011)

was geht bei euch eigentlich zu silvester? vielleicht ne neujahrstour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (6. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wenn das wetter paßt bin ich auch dabei.
> 
> so muß jetzt los,mache heute noch ein paar einheiten nikolaus,die armen kinder.
> würde ich ja mal gern beim hegering steinfurt machen,mit dem fb als ruprecht könnten wir uns evtl. 2 min. halten bevor die ehrenwerten  herren uns rausschmeißen.



Jo, bin auch als Nikolaus unterwegs... Ich wünsche den Kollegen einen dicken Sack, und Nerven aus Stahl! Hohoho...


----------



## Ketta (6. Dezember 2011)

Hey rigger, die ketten kommen Samstag auch, bei jedem Wetter !!


----------



## rigger (6. Dezember 2011)

Coole Sache!!  

dann könnt ihr auch euer Ladekabel vom Navi mitnehmen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Dezember 2011)

Ketta schrieb:


> Hey rigger, die ketten kommen Samstag auch, bei jedem Wetter !!


 
das nenne ich mal eine kettenreaktion.


----------



## enduro pro (7. Dezember 2011)

moin...

wenn das wetter am sonntag so ist wie angekündigt, dann werd ich ne runde machen...wenn jemand lust hat einfach melden....


----------



## maxibosse (7. Dezember 2011)

Sonntag wäre ich wohl dabei... sofern das Bike aus der Werkstatt wieder da ist...


----------



## cannondude (7. Dezember 2011)

Yo, ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Passo95 (8. Dezember 2011)

wenn jojo2 auch mitfährt bin ich dabei! (außer bei schittwetter)


----------



## diddie40 (8. Dezember 2011)

treffpunkt, uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. Dezember 2011)

sonntag oder samstag?????


----------



## diddie40 (8. Dezember 2011)

sonntag


----------



## diddie40 (8. Dezember 2011)

tb, wäre das nichts für dich, http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&product=A006336 , oder so etwas in der Kategorie, also ein bike, was im teuto, bergischem land auf trailtouren richtig zu hause ist und dein Stinky mit ner Boxxer für den park ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2011)

nee diddie,ich glaube das ich mir mittlerweile vielleicht,unter vorbehalt,  einigermaßen sicher bin und evtl. einen reinen downhiller haben möchte.
so viel steht fest.
bei go cycle hauen sie aktuell tr 450 rahmen raus,leider nur noch in größe l .


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2011)

*junger mann zum mitreisen gesucht !*

ich habe ab dienstag 3 wochen urlaub , sollte  jemand in dem zeitraum langeweile haben würde ich mich bereit erklären ihm dabei zu helfen.
alternativ könnten wir auch zusammen biken.

am mittwoch soll es wahrscheinlich richtung wuppertal gehen,der crisxrossi und der enduro sind dann auch am start,bei interesse bitte melden.


----------



## Totoxl (8. Dezember 2011)

Also nur fürs Protokoll. Dicke Karre her und Stinker kastrieren.
Finde neu Bikekäufe ja immer Interessant und die Begründung dahinter, warum, wieso, weshalb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (8. Dezember 2011)

Ab dem 19. könnte ich etwas gegen deine Langeweile tun!
Oder eher ab ca. 21.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2011)

jau toto,
glaube,vielleicht,vorbehalt,einigermaßen und eventuell.

nicht nur bike fahren macht mir spaß sondern auch das aussuchen.
wenn jetzt saison wäre hätte ich mit sicherheit schon ein r55gui755444.
aber so?
der stinker ist unsterblich und der winter lang.

hier ein  total geiles bike finden um dann fest zu stellen das man sich  mit sowas seit 1986 nicht mehr in einem bikepark blicken lassen darf ohne das du am anderen tag bei you tube unter "kurioses"zu sehen bist.
also alles wieder von vorn.
dort eine potthässliche karre finden und feststellen das das teil auch eigentlich nicht viel taugt,aber dadurch das es sauteuer ist und mister xy damit die yz gewonnen hat für viele  sexy wird .
die verbringen dann viel zeit in foren und verteidigen dort ihre kaufentscheidung .

bike kaufen macht spaß und hat auch was mit dem edv zu tun


----------



## enduro pro (8. Dezember 2011)

miß mal die länge deines oberrohres am stinker und vergleiche.....allerdings ist das "L" schon recht "lang"


----------



## diddie40 (8. Dezember 2011)

l wÃ¤re meine grÃ¶Ãe, wird wohl fÃ¼r dich zu lang sein, wenn fÃ¼r dich 1600â¬ raushauen ist, dann spielt wohl geld wirklich keine rolle fÃ¼r dich, bedeutet, du kannst aus dem vollen schÃ¶pfen und hast reichlich auswahl, kein zeitdruck und kohle ohne ende, luxussituation, glÃ¼ckwunsch und viel spaÃ beim stÃ¶bern


----------



## enduro pro (8. Dezember 2011)

diddie, die kohle macht es ihm auch nicht einfacher  er hat halt auch einen recht außergewöhnlichen geschmack was das design angeht und dann noch die farbe, die zum design stimmen muß und dann noch ....


----------



## Totoxl (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja Teuto so ist das, mal Hip, mal Flop.
Neutrale Meinungen bekommst man ja ehr selten (Edit: meine keinen aus dem Teuto, es ist auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen). Jeder wirbt für das was er fährt, weil es für ihn das beste ist, oder er es nicht besser weiß. 

Ich nehme mich mal als Beispiel. Ich hatte in den letzten 5 Jahren bestimmt 8 Rahmen.
Dadurch weiß ich mittlerweile was ich möchte und was nicht. Es muss aber nicht jeder so eine Odyssee mit machen um das richtige zu finden. Okay mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht immer mal was anderes zu probieren. Fest steht es gibt Maße die sollte man nicht außer acht lassen. Die Oberrohrlänge, der Lenkwinkel, die Tretlagerhöhe sind Dinge die sollte man nicht vernachlässigen. Wobei die Oberrohrlänge, meiner Meinung nach, mit das wichtigste ist.
Mein Pitch hatte zB. eine Oberrohlänge von 645mm
Und mein Redemption eine von 604mm 
es sind bloß 4cm gemessen, gefühlt sind es Welten. Das gleicht man auch nicht mit einem kurzen/langen Vorbau aus.

Zum allgemeinem Geschmack. Ich fahre ja an jedem Rahmen die selben Teile, das eine Bike wird in den Himmel Gelobt und über das andere redet Niemand. Dabei sind garantiert die wenigsten den einen oder den anderen Rahmen je gefahren. Beim Enduro ist es ja Ähnlich gewesen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2011)

wenn vernunft die mutter aller biker wäre würden alle yt fahren.
immer testsieger preis / leistung,meistens 9,5 von 10 punkten von den testfahrern (obwohl yt nur einen bruchteil von dem in werbung an die einschlägigen zeitungen investiert wie andere teilnehmer des test),
design award und weiß der geier.

wenn ich aber mal schaue was ein gebrauchter/s ,oder auch neuer,yt rahmen/bike  wert ist bzw. hier im bikemarkt oder e-bay oder weiß schon wieder der geier a
n kohle bringt,ist der preisverfall von einem so genannten high end bike geringer.
wenn man es günstig einkauft und das ist möglich,,,,,,,fast täglich,,,manchmal


----------



## Totoxl (8. Dezember 2011)

Das mein dem Preisverfall ist schon richtig. Mein Intense konnte für den Preis verkaufen wie ich es gekauft habe, beim Redemption was es leider anders  Die In Marken lassen sich immer wieder gut verkaufen, bestes Beispiel das alte SX von Speiseeis. Der Rahmen kostet gebraucht immer noch richtig Kohle, ok ist auch ein sehr gutes Rad.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2011)

genau das meine ich,mein speci enduro hat noch richtig kohle gebracht obwohl eigentlich jeder wußte das es nichts taugt.
speci ist ne bank .
wenn ich sehe das ein tr 450 bei go cycles 5700 öken kostet,daß gleiche bike  aber für 3000 euronen zu haben ist wenn man hier und dort mal schaut (und der enduro schraubt) dann ist damit zu rechnen das bei verkauf kein totaler verlust der kohle eintreffen wird.
vor dem kauf schon an das verkaufen denken ist aber auch ziemlich doof.
das perfekte bike hat mit absoluter sicherheit nichts mit dem preis zu tun,sondern mit spaß .
dann war es jeden pfennig / cent wert.


----------



## diddie40 (8. Dezember 2011)

na dann kauft man halt den gebrauchten Rahmen eines nicht angesgten Herstellers, der eigentlich wirklich gut ist, und baut ihn nach seinem Geschmack auf.
 Der Rahmen ist das Herzstück eines jeden bikes, die Komponenten sollten allerdings auch auf Grund ihrer Funktion verbaut werden, und nicht auf Grund von "ist eventuell no go" . denn letztendlich wollen wir mit unserem bike fahren und nicht präsentieren. oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (8. Dezember 2011)

Sehe ich auch so und man hat den Vorteil beim Gebrauchten oder Vorjahres Modell, das es schon ein Paar Leute gefahren haben. Man kann halt schon eindrücke lesen, man kauft halt nicht die Katze im Sack. Damit meine ich nicht "ist, geil fahre ich auch" sondern ehr aller Corsair Maelstorm, wo erst alle sagten bo geil und dan die Leute merkten das die feste Kettenführung laut ist wie sau.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das perfekte bike hat mit absoluter sicherheit nichts mit dem preis zu tun,sondern mit spaß .
> dann war es jeden pfennig / cent wert.


 
sehe ich auch so.



komme aus der harten anti kona schule
(die kommt gleich nach rütli).


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2011)

mit sehe ich auch so meinte ich eigentlich den diddie,dauert immer ein bißchen bis meine post postet.
aber wie geil toto,wir hatten beide  "sehe ich auch "so am anfang.


----------



## Totoxl (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich war auch schon ein wenig verwirrt


----------



## rigger (8. Dezember 2011)




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> *junger mann zum mitreisen gesucht !*
> 
> ich habe ab dienstag 3 wochen urlaub , sollte  jemand in dem zeitraum langeweile haben würde ich mich bereit erklären ihm dabei zu helfen.
> alternativ könnten wir auch zusammen biken.
> ...



Ey! Watt wollt ihr machen?

Gehts Euch gut?


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Dezember 2011)

schwebebahn fahren,erwin lindemann besuchen   und biken.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Dezember 2011)

Das ist doch gut! Dann kommt mal vorbei!

Und grüßt den Erwin on mir, der schuldet mir immer noch zehn Mark!


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2011)

hey TB...du kannst "GO CYCLE" nicht  mit normalen läden vergleichen, das ist wie aldi mit feinkost zu vergleichen...go verkauft die sachen zum UVP und nur sehr selten als angebot günstiger...der TR 450 hype ist längst schon wieder gegessen, im moment ist es eher der " commencal, 951 und M9 " hype der das land überzieht...

natürlich sollte die funktion an erster stelle stehen, die teile sollten in ihrer funktion langlebig und haltbar sein und der rest liegt im auge des betrachters...es gibt ne menge hersteller die ihre hausaufgaben gemacht haben...und das sind nicht nur die "premiumhersteller"  du wirst von vielen seiten viele meinungen hören, warscheinlich alle verschieden und der eine mag das andere nicht und so weiter...technische daten kann man vergleichen und daraus schon ne menge ablesen...oberrohrlänge, schrittfreiheit, winkel sind ein guter ansatz, tretlagerhöhe kommt vielleicht noch dazu...der rest ist rahmendesign, art der anlenkung ( mehrgelenker, eingelenker, abgestützte eingelenker, VPP, maestro, FSR) und auch da scheiden sich die geister...der eine sagt " bloß kein eingelenker", der andere sagt "mehrgelenker sind zu träge und mehr lager haben mehr fehlerpotential", "eingelenker sind spitze im ansprechverhalten" ...

die schwere entscheidung hast am ende du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (9. Dezember 2011)

so seh ich das auch Enduro!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (9. Dezember 2011)

is ja richtig Tech Talk hier angesagt!!!   was isn mit Biken am Wochenende
(Sonntag jemand im Teuto??)


----------



## rigger (9. Dezember 2011)

Samstag bei mir Ghostrider!!!


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2011)

sonntag um 10.00 bocketal der sonntagsluschentreff

da biste genau richtig


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. Dezember 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> is ja richtig Tech Talk hier angesagt!!!   was isn mit Biken am Wochenende
> (Sonntag jemand im Teuto??)


JA , hier wird im Moment zuviel gequachst Bla bla bla und dann haste einen zu hause und wieder Bla bla bla und der zuhause und weiter Gerede und der jenige und am ende ist er ein Greiß und sitz zu haus und  weil es zu spät ist!!!
gruß FB


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2011)

boooaaa FB...hast du an der abendschule nen titel in psychotherapie gemacht????? 

ich glaub du mußt dringend mal wieder mir menschen im wald rad fahren gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (9. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> boooaaa FB...hast du an der abendschule nen titel in psychotherapie gemacht?????
> 
> ich glaub du mußt dringend mal wieder mir menschen im wald rad fahren gehen


Das mach ich morgen, willste mit!!! Ach nee dat geht ja nich, wo bist du morgen noch mal!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2011)

ach FB...damit machst du mich nicht neidisch  hier ich es warm und trocken, es gibt lecker essen am bistro und morgen nachmittag hab ich viel ruhe und kann mir schöne sachen für's nächste jahr im netz anschauen 

und wenn ich dann heim komme freu ich mich schon auf lecker grünkohl im bocketal


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Dezember 2011)

tb, ich hab ne idee

kauf dir doch das hier:
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/two-15/

das möchte ich eigentlich haben, kann es mir aber nicht leisten
kauf du das und du lässt mich ab und zu damit fahren!!!


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2011)

das wäre so als würdest du ihn zwingen nen blümchenkleid anzuziehen....

viel zu bunt


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Dezember 2011)

wer sich wie tb goldene herzchen auf den helm kebt
kann auch´n blümchenkleid tragen

ansonsten für die grauen mäuse unter uns das hier:
http://www.77designz.com/products-2/flatout-frame-prototype/


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2011)

schon eher...oder halt ein puristisches TR 450  nur rahmen und kein schnickschnack...


----------



## diddie40 (9. Dezember 2011)

dann muss der tb mal farbe bekennen...
auf jeden fall ein geiles bike
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=524939


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Dezember 2011)

bike ohne schnickschnack 
also ohne pedale, lenker, dämpfer, gabel, bremse und räder 

ach so,
du meinst so wie früher mit stockpferd....?


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2011)

ja neee, is klar schlabber  schon mit ne sattel und lenker  ne bremse braucht er nicht, nur wie immer schwere laufräder und klebereifen 

hab ich beim cube richtig gezählt....7, in worten sieben lagerpunkte  14 lager die mal getauscht werden wollen  das sind ja 6 mehr als an meinem rad


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Dezember 2011)

ach enduro
du machst das doch gerne für´n tb
ab und zu mal vierzehn (in zahlen 14!) lager tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (9. Dezember 2011)

@diddie
in schwarz auch sehr geil


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2011)

jo, nicht schlecht..leider nicht mein fall  

das TR schon eher  oder halt ein intense "SS"  das bike ist schon sehr geil


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2011)

hey herby, was geht  warste shoppen heut???


----------



## herby-hancoc (9. Dezember 2011)

jau war ich hab alles was ich noch brauchte für mein neues Bike bekommen


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2011)

bin gespannt auf dein banshee... teutoexoten an die front


----------



## rigger (10. Dezember 2011)

Die Sonne scheint!!! 

Es läuft alles nach Plan für ne schöne Tour heute Nachmittag!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Dezember 2011)

hand hoch, wer ist morgen früh dabei???????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. Dezember 2011)

kann leider nicht mit...muß um 5 wieder in Münster sein...Schade
aber euch viel Spaß


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Dezember 2011)

vermutlicih ich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (10. Dezember 2011)

ich bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## cannondude (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte mir noch neuen Bremsen zulegen. Was haltet ihr hier von: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Sondermodell-Scheibenbremsenset-VR+HR-PM.html

Taugen die was?


----------



## enduro pro (10. Dezember 2011)

pascal, ich muß um 15.00 frisch geduscht am kaffeetisch sitzen, meine ma hat geburtstag... das sollte mit 17.00 auf jeden fall klappen


----------



## enduro pro (10. Dezember 2011)

die bremse ist um längen besser als die shimano die du dran hast...

nur, bei shimano oder avid ist das entlüften kein thema, da haben ne menge leute hier das werkzeug für, für die oro denk ich mal eher nicht so...schau dir mal ne avid elixir an, die sind sehr gut in der einstellung ( ausrichten) und in der bremsleistung der hammer...entlüften geht in 5 minuten


----------



## Ketta (10. Dezember 2011)

@enduro: wir kommen wahrscheinlich morgen auch!


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Dezember 2011)

@enduro
ich denke er meint heute um 17:00!
Ich 

Ich wär sehr gerne heute mitgekommen! bin aber immer noch zu erkältet. 
Bin heute nach 3x Treppe hoch u. runter fast zusammengebrochen

(ja,ja ich weiß, das ist bei den Sonntagstouren immer so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (10. Dezember 2011)

ach so...weil er doch fragte was am sonntag so los ist, daher meine antwort...

dude, schau mal hier.... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/447077/cat/33 

oder 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/446018/cat/33


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Dezember 2011)

die Oro hat oft technische Probleme und eine sehr lange Wartezeit wenn Du sie dann einschickst. Ansonsten eine schöne leichte Bremse.
Die Avids aus dem Bikemarkt haben vermutlich zu kurze Hinteradbremsleitungen, denn Cannondude ist ein riesen Kerl mit nem großen Bike.


----------



## avid49 (10. Dezember 2011)

cannondude schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir noch neuen Bremsen zulegen. Was haltet ihr hier von: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Sondermodell-Scheibenbremsenset-VR+HR-PM.html
> 
> Taugen die was?




gucks du hier:http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...&sidDEMOSHOP=92530b70cb55997d2c52279878f5c5c1


----------



## avid49 (10. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> sonntag um 10.00 bocketal der sonntagsluschentreff
> 
> da biste genau richtig


:


steht der termin oder muss ich hier im hüggel alleine fahren?


----------



## enduro pro (10. Dezember 2011)

also ich fahre um 10.00 im bocketal vorbei und wenn dann wer da ist wird der eingesammelt und los gehts...


----------



## diddie40 (10. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> die bremse ist um längen besser als die shimano die du dran hast...
> 
> nur, bei shimano oder avid ist das entlüften kein thema, da haben ne menge leute hier das werkzeug für, für die oro denk ich mal eher nicht so...schau dir mal ne avid elixir an, die sind sehr gut in der einstellung ( ausrichten) und in der bremsleistung der hammer...entlüften geht in 5 minuten


 
formula entlüften geht genauso wie bei avid


----------



## enduro pro (10. Dezember 2011)

grad erst gesehen...die andrea will morgen auch kommen ... na da freu ich mir doch drüber  ja, über dich auch schlabber


----------



## rigger (10. Dezember 2011)

War ne schöne Tour heute!  

Video schneid ich morgen, war grad erstmal schön in der Wanne und hab mir noch from the inside out geschaut! 

Schreit nach wiederholung!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> sonntag um 10.00 bocketal der sonntagsluschentreff
> 
> ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Dezember 2011)

hey rigger
war´n entspannter tag heute bei dir
klasse trails mit viel potential
schöne abfahrten und knackige auffahrten

danke auch für die leckere kaltschale am schluss!!

fazit: wird wiederholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (10. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> na da freu ich mir doch drüber  ja, über dich auch schlabber



echt ?
coooool 
na dann komme ich mit....und freue mich auch....


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo rigger!
War ne schöne Tag heute


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Dezember 2011)

jau rigger,
hast einen schönen spielplatz vor deiner gartenhaustür.danke für das alkoholfreie bier.
??????? wieso gibt es eigentlich alkoholfreies bier???????warum gibt es keinen alkoholfreien schnaps????????????oder dope ohne thc?????????
rigger das ist es!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Dezember 2011)

wie...noch keiner aus der Badewanne wieder raus?


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Dezember 2011)

war wie immer ne schicke runde heute im teuto 
zwar auch wieder mit verlusten...für mich..
aber ohne watt kapoooot machen wär ja langweilig 

@chrisxrossi
die haben heute labermäßig alle ihr pulver auf unserer bike-rumsteh-runde verschossen, für heute gibt´s da im forum nix mehr fachzusimpeln 

@jojo
wo hast du dich heute versteckt, 
dein auto haben wir zumindest gefunden...


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2011)




----------



## jojo2 (12. Dezember 2011)

rigger
da hast du deine besucher aber an schöne hot spots geführt
sind ja wohl alle auf ihre kosten gekommen.

schlabberkette
ich hatte gehofft, ihr besucht mich mal
und bringt mir was zu essen

ich hab von 8 bis 12 meinen apparat an 300 m strecke gestellt
und mich filmen lassen
in shorts, mit handschuhen, ohne handschuhe, mit bikini, ohne 
röcke und so


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Dezember 2011)

Hey Richi, Totem rules!


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2011)

Bei der Totem coil hätte ich auch sofort zugeschlagen, bei dem Preis....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (12. Dezember 2011)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hey Richi, Totem rules!



Totem Suuuper !!!


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> zwar auch wieder mit verlusten...für mich..
> aber ohne watt kapoooot machen wär ja langweilig



Andre wat haste denn wieder kapott bekommen?


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Dezember 2011)

tja rigger
mein name wurde programm
kaputter freilauf + kaputte nabe = schlabbernde kette

jojo
wir hätten dich gerne gefüttert
aber so scheue waldspezies wie du sind halt schwer zu finden
bin auf deine aufnahmen gespannt!!
bekommen wir die denn auch zu sehen?


----------



## Papa-Joe (12. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ??????? wieso gibt es eigentlich alkoholfreies bier???????warum gibt es keinen alkoholfreien schnaps????????????oder dope ohne thc?????????
> rigger das ist es!!!!!!!!!!!



http://www.krautrausch.de/knaster/knasterhanf80gdose.php

Viel Spaß!


----------



## jojo2 (12. Dezember 2011)

bester schlabberketter
dir würde ich meine selbstverliebten bildchen natürlich gerne zeigen,
aber bei selbstaufnahmen sind 4 stunden gar nix.
ich werd mindstens noch einmal losgehen müssen

obwohl...
ich hab ja noch ein paar aufnahmen von oktober
mal schauen, was sich daraus vorläufig basteln lässt.

dir könnte es ja in den nächsten tagen etwas langweilig werden,
aber bei der musik, die ich ausgewählt habe,
werden sich dir die fußnägel hochkräuseln,
dann wirst du gut beschäftigt sein, die wieder glatt zu bügeln
ich schau mal und melde mich dann


----------



## Totoxl (12. Dezember 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18075
Seht gutes Video, macht Laune aufs biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (12. Dezember 2011)

jojo
ab morgen fängt die "langeweile" an
meine fußnägel sind bereit


----------



## Der Cherusker (12. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend, Liebe Gemeinde!!
Habe da ein kleines technisches Problem, wollte mir eine Sattelstütze kaufen es geht um diese beiden:
XLC als Remote 95 mm verstellbereich
Kindschock Dropzone als Remote 125mm verstellbereich
Mache mir jetzt Sorgen das Die 95mm bei der XLC nicht reichen könnten bzw. 3cm fehlen!!!
Meinungen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. Dezember 2011)

würde auf jeden fall 125 mm nehmen...bist ja ein großer Jungeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Totoxl (13. Dezember 2011)

ich habe jetzt die xlc, kommt man auch als größer mit klar. Die xlc als remote funktioniert aber nicht,die mit Sattel Hebel schon. Tipp mal in die Suche xlc, da wirst du schlauer. 

Kurz: Remote=Kindshock


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2011)

nimm die lange...damit wirst du glücklich....


----------



## herby-hancoc (13. Dezember 2011)

wer lang hat kann lang hängen lassen


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2011)

hatte ich noch gar nicht erzählt,
ich habe urlaub.
den kompletten rest von 2011,ulaub bis nächstes jahr,also bis 2012.
damit kann man euch bestimmt nicht ärgern weil ihr bestimmt auch alle urlaub habt ,urlaub bis nächstes jahr.

@toto
es ist sehr mutig in zeiten der allgegenwärtigen go pro bei 1:52 min. so zu schauen und nicht den "na und dann sterbe ich eben" go pro standartblick aufzusetzen (schmeilyh).


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2011)

ach TB...du langweilst dich doch nur zuhause...fahrradputzen lohnt sich nicht, reparieren schon gar nicht, also was soll man machen  den FB ärgern???? auch nicht tagfüllend...biken??? naja, das wetter...

geh lieber wieder arbeiten, da is warm und trocken und deine kollegen "bespaßen" dich bestimmt gern...


----------



## Totoxl (13. Dezember 2011)

Das habe ich von meiner Freundlichkeit. Der rigger wollte doch nur wissen ob seine Go Pro an ist.


----------



## jojo2 (13. Dezember 2011)

exklusiv für den schlabberketter
lange intros
also entspann dich einfach 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/33067467"]Evolution by Biking-Hiking.at on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (13. Dezember 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das habe ich von meiner Freundlichkeit. Der rigger wollte doch nur wissen ob seine Go Pro an ist.





Hab ich doch glatt vergessen wegzuschneiden...


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ach TB
> 
> geh lieber wieder arbeiten, da is warm und trocken und deine kollegen "bespaßen" dich bestimmt gern...


 

genauer gesagt ist es der urlaub von meinen kollegen,die haben gesagt den schönsten urlaub hätten sie wenn ich urlaub hätte.


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2011)

ach so, du machst das nur aus rücksich auf die kollegen...ansonsten würdest du natürlich bis ins nächste jahr arbeiten gehen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2011)

korrekt,
so jetzt wird es aber zeit für mich.
schnell aus dem bett,frühstücken,saunapark und dann zum kona tunningcenter nach brochterbeck.
streß pur
frohes schaffen


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2011)

ahhhhh, bitte nenn das nicht "kona tuning center"


----------



## rigger (13. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Der Cherusker (13. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ahhhhh, bitte nenn das nicht "kona tuning center"


Also doch, Ich wußte das Du zu schwach bist, jetzt hat die KONA-Gang Dich auch im Sack!!!! Enduro ich mag es nicht sagen, aber du bist für mich eine Enttäuschung!!! Kona tuning Center, wie konntest du nur, ich hoffe du machst das wenigstens für Geld.


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2011)

ach FB....ich würd auch dein spezi oder dein canyon in meinen keller lassen  und das sogar ohne dafür "schmerzensgeld" zu verlangen... 

und der TB ist doch dein "busenfreund" , er der freund und du der busen, oder   komm doch auch vorbei, machen wir uns nen netten schrauberabend....


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das habe ich von meiner Freundlichkeit. Der rigger wollte doch nur wissen ob seine Go Pro an ist.


 

ok,,,,,,das nächste "ich bin nicht nett" t-shirt gehört dir.
ich werde versuchen dir eines zu besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (13. Dezember 2011)

@jojo
vielen dank für die 53 schönen minuten zeitvertreib!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi @all!
Jetzt ist es so weit. Ab 19.12. beginnt er Umzug in ein neues Leben
(ach ne, in die neue Wohnung).

Mein Problem ist die Zeit. Da es bis Jahresende kein Wochenende gibt, das ich für einen kompl. Umzug ansetzen könnte wollte ich eigentlich das Meiste in Eigenleistung machen. Die letzten Tage habe ich schon einiges geschafft. 
Dummerweise meldet sich jetzt mein Bandscheibenvorfall ganz gewaltig (Bein wird taub und sackt teilweise weg).
Deshalb bin ich für jede Hilfe beim Tragen dankbar. Wenn also jemand nächste Woche Zeit hat, bitte melden!!! Evtl. auch nach Feierabend.
(Teuto hat schon zugesagt!)
Ich werde am Sonntag schon anfangen und bis ca. Dienstag renovieren. Danach wird jede Hilfe dankbar angenommen.

Hilfsangebote bitte an mich


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. Dezember 2011)

Markus bin natürlich dabei!!!


----------



## diddie40 (13. Dezember 2011)

Kann nächste woche donnerstag und freitag mit helfen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Markus,

mensch pass bloss auf!!! Nimm Geld in die Hand und lass das bloß jemanden machen, wenn Du nicht genug Leute zusammen bekommst! Vielleicht find ich zwischen den Tagen etwas Zeit und komm vorbei gedüst. Da wir gerade leider selber mitten im Umzug stecken und bis zum 23. arbeiten müssen wirds knapp. Aber ich meld mich, wenns passt!


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. Dezember 2011)

diddie schaft das schon alleine. Der ist total dratig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (13. Dezember 2011)

bis zum 27. sieht es bei mir schlecht aus, danach müsste was gehen Scotti!!

Dann kann ich auch mit dem Bulli und anhänger kommen, bis wann musst du denn raus sein, bis zum 31.12.?


----------



## jojo2 (14. Dezember 2011)

also ich könnte am 21. nachmittags so gegen 16 uhr dazukommen


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Hilfsangebote!!!!
Die Hilfe nehme ich gerne an. Da ich leider nur noch heute Internet habe (zu Hause,in der Fa. noch bis Donnerstag) bitte telefonisch Kontakt halten.
Gruß
Markus
PS: wer meine Nummer möchte, bitte heute noch eine PN schicken!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2011)

bin dabei scotty....


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Dezember 2011)

dann geb mal bescheid wann es wo los geht,wieviele klaviere du besitzt,anzahl stockwerke up/downhill und was sonst noch so einen umzug lustig macht
(evtl. kann ich noch einen fb mitbringen)

oh,ist ja noch früh am morgen,gute nacht!


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke am meisten Sinn macht es am 22. und 23.12. da können die meisten. Viele Sachen habe ich auch gar nicht. Das größte Problem ist daß ich nicht schwer heben kann/darf. Eigentlich ist es nur eine Couchgarnitur, 2 Schränke, meine Büroausstattung, meine Werkstatt und ohne Ende Kleinkram.
Ach ja, das Wasserbett habe ich noch vergessen
Eigentlich sollte das mit 3-4 Mann an einem Tag erledigt sein. Ich versuche schon so viel wie möglich selbst zu machen.


----------



## rigger (14. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt anhänger kann ich zur verfügung stellen, muss nur abgeholt werden da ich keine zeit zum helfen hab...


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2011)

Danke, aber ich bekomme einen Pferdeanhänger. Der sollte reichen.


----------



## Totoxl (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss dir leider absagen, obwohl ich gerne helfen würde, aber der Discounter läßt mir vor Weihnachten nur wenig Freizeit. :heute:
Aber du hast ja schon auf Haufen wilder Teutonen auf deiner Seite


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Dezember 2011)

bin dabei  Markus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (14. Dezember 2011)

Helfe dir natürlich auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Dezember 2011)

bis dahin ist auch mein eigenbau jahrgang 2011 fertig.

name: sledge hammer custom made
alter: 1 woche
originalabfüllung ca. 40% vol.
gründungsdatum:2011
herkunft: ibbenbüren
status:geschlossen
jahresproduktion: ca. 2,5 liter  (gefühlte 10)

tasting notes :macht seinem namen alle ehre

bringe ich zum umzug mit.

jamas


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Dezember 2011)

@ricobra
ausgerechnet heute hat jemand das bike reserviert,wenn er es nicht haben möchte meldet sich der verkäufer direkt bei mir.
10 tage lang will es keiner haben,heute wird es reserviert,ich saß mit dem ricobra schon fast im auto.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/446193/cat/42


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Dezember 2011)

Thomas:
ich halte die Daumen


----------



## Totoxl (14. Dezember 2011)

Da mußt du aber am Preis noch ein wenig drehen, so der super Schnapper ist das noch nicht. Rahmen 1599.- + Gabel .- bei gocycle ca. 2200.- und für 800.- bekomt man den Rest auch zusammen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Dezember 2011)

nur mal schauen,daß teil soll bei go cycles 5000 oder so kosten.den rahmen bei go cycles für 1600 gibt es nur in l,ich brauche m.


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. Dezember 2011)

echt, 5000 bei der Ausstattung?!


----------



## Totoxl (14. Dezember 2011)

Das ist natürlich schei$e, aber in orange und ein wenig teurer
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/tr450/256362.html


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Dezember 2011)

Bei go cycle kostet rahmen 1600,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (14. Dezember 2011)

VB 3000Euro ist OK


----------



## Totoxl (14. Dezember 2011)

Ok, ja, aber da könnte noch was gehen... 
Habe ja nicht gesagt das es überteuert ist, aber der Preis könnte noch besser
Schau mal dieses hier, es ist 1200,- teuerer, aber neu vom Händler mit Garantie mit einer besseren Ausstatung
http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/kompl...ogleshopping&utm_medium=cpc1&utm_campaign=PSM

oder der hier, weiß nicht wie groß, der Anbieter hätte auch die passende Gabel in neu zum guten Kurs
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/449970/cat/all


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Dezember 2011)

Boah Thomas mein Traumbike....3000 euronen is voll ok ....Kaufffffffffeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## diddie40 (14. Dezember 2011)

das bike sieht so aus, als wenn es schon dein´s wäre, will sagen es passt zu dir.
viel glück oder noch etwas geduld


----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2011)

also ich bin eher toto's meinung...rahmen einzeln kaufen und selbst aufbauen...das sollte zu â¬ 3000.- auch machbar sein, mit garantie und nach eigenem wunsch...dÃ¤mpfer, gabel,antrieb, schaltung und bremsen kann bestimmt der christian zu einem guten preis liefern, lenker, vorbau, sattelstÃ¼tze und steuersatz kommt gÃ¼nstig und schick und haltbar von sixpack, laufrÃ¤der wieder von christian...ne solide sram X7 schaltung und bremse sollte reichen...sieht gut aus und ist bezahlbar...


----------



## diddie40 (14. Dezember 2011)

an dem bike fÃ¼r 3000â¬ ist alles dran, was tb haben mÃ¶chte, also alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Dezember 2011)

garantie ist auf dem rahmen auch,der bock ist neu und ungefahren,außerdem das erste bike bei dem bisher keiner sagte das es total kacke ist.
vielleicht läßt sich ja damit der europäische luftraum erobern.
mal schauen ob es überhaupt noch zu haben ist,entscheidet sich heute nachmittag,wenn der interessent nur ein schaulustiger gaffer ist werde ich hinfahren und auch schaulustig gaffen
.jemand bock evtl. heute abend mit zu gaffen?

ich habe eben mal kurz auf der seite von 77 designz geschaut,rahmen ohne dämpfer 2300 euronen,dagegen ist das tr ein richtiger schnapper.


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Dezember 2011)

Bin dank meinem netten Nachbarn doch noch online

Dafür ist gestern mein Handy (durch eigene Doofheit) abgeschmiert

Bin also z.Zt. nur per mail zu erreichen.


----------



## rigger (15. Dezember 2011)

Scotti du amchst sachen.... 

Teuto das Propain Rage gibts schon ab 2499 mit Boxxer und Vivis Coil als Komplettrad....

Mir persönlich gefallen die TR450 und 250 optisch nicht, ist ja geschmackssache....


----------



## enduro pro (15. Dezember 2011)

hey TB, wenn du nach 18.30 fährst komme ich gern mit....ich könnte vielleicht auch ne stunde oder so eher...muß ich abklären....


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Dezember 2011)

kuschelrunde,ich melde mich sobald ich weiß was los ist.
wen es interessiert,der schriever hat das status in s-m-l  im laden.


----------



## Der Cherusker (15. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> kuschelrunde,ich melde mich sobald ich weiß was los ist.
> wen es interessiert,der schriever hat das status in s-m-l  im laden.


GRÜn, grün, das ist doch nicht dein ernst!!!! Dein Rad muß schwarz sein wie deine SEELE, mit einer weißen Gabel und überhaupt blau sieht viel besser aus!!!! Und wie Enduro schon sagte selber aufbauen, was spricht dagegen eigentlich nur deine beiden linken Hände, Oh Gott wenn ich so weiter denke fallen mir noch sehr viele Dinge ein die dagegen sprechen, Fazit las es lieber. Ach ja wenn du nach Detmold fährst grüß meinen alten Kumpel Herrmannn. Aber warum grün, das beißt sich doch ungemein mit deinen pinkfarbenen Socken.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Dezember 2011)

ist er nicht süß????
danke fb, ohne dich  hätte ich fast einen riesen fehler gemacht,grün/pink geht echt nicht.
fast noch schlimmer wie braun/orange .
der typ mit dem tr hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet,also ist das nochmal gut gegangen.
der herby und ich waren heute bei schriever und haben uns das  status  angeschaut,eine kleine runde um den block saß auch drin.
ist eher ein spielzeug und kein richtiges bike,aber das kennst du ja selber nur zu gut.


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Dezember 2011)

Wie, was jetzt der hat sich nicht gemeldet??
Heißt das es wird Dein neues oder wie?
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Dezember 2011)

nee,
der verkäufer wollte sich melden wenn das bike noch zu haben ist,hat er aber nicht.
da gehe ich mal verstärkt davon aus das es verkauft  ist.
vertingelt
versemmelt
verbimmelt
verramscht
vertickt
verkauft eben


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde ja trotzdem mal nachfragen

die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Dezember 2011)

nee, hinterher laufen werde ich nicht.
gibt auch noch andere mütter mit schönen töchtern,,,,,,,,ich meine andere väter mit schönen söhnen,,,,äh,,,,,andere firmen mit schönen bikes,,,,,,,jetzt habe ich es.


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Dezember 2011)

Schade, hätte es Dir gegönnt.
Obwohl in grün ...


----------



## Der Cherusker (15. Dezember 2011)

Alles wieder offen, na den das nächste Bike Ghost Downhill 2011 von 4600 auf 3000 runter, Neu im Bikemarkt auch selten !!!


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ja, ja ein Ghost, Test gibt´s in der aktuellen WOMB!


----------



## enduro pro (15. Dezember 2011)

ach was ist das harmonisch hier...es werden daumen gedrückt, umzüge geplant, FB geheilt ( oder auch nicht ) ...man, was soll man da noch sagen, ja, es weihnachtet eben


----------



## rigger (15. Dezember 2011)

Das Mega könnte nächsten Jahr vielleicht mein neues werden....


----------



## avid49 (15. Dezember 2011)

Der geht der auch,der Mist-Bock!

http://www.jehlebikes.de/norco-dh-team-2011.html


----------



## enduro pro (15. Dezember 2011)

werner, starke ausstattung hat das ding, nur vom feinsten....doch er ist nicht wirklich schön :kotz::kotz:


----------



## rigger (15. Dezember 2011)

Dann eher das aurum
http://www.jehlebikes.de/norco-aurum-2-2012.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (16. Dezember 2011)

Dann ganz klar das Aurum! Ist das neue Modell und sehr schön!


----------



## rigger (16. Dezember 2011)

Hat was vom Trek Session finde ich...

Und hier das Mega standesgemäß bewegt von xXFRESHXx!! 

Andre wo bleibt dein Vid von unserer Tour bei mir?


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2011)

das aurum sieht ja fast aus wie ein "oparator"  da kann er besser ein kona kaufen, das ist billiger  

nukeproof scalp ist nicht schlecht, sieht ein bißchen wie ein TR 450 aus, etwas geschwungener, aber schon in die richtung...


----------



## rigger (16. Dezember 2011)

Das im Video ist aber ein Mega, kein Scalp.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2011)

das hab ich wohl gesehen


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2011)

mit biken ist wohl erstmal schluß,wer hip sein will fährt am wochenende mit seinen schlittenhunden durch den teuto.
es schneit hier aus allen rohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2011)

wir können ja den FB mal fragen ob er auf allen vieren unseren schlitten ziehen möchte...vielleicht ne angel nehmen und ihm damit nen playboy vor die nase halten, dann sollte das mit der geschwindigkeit auch klappen


----------



## rigger (16. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Der Cherusker (16. Dezember 2011)

Tja rigger schönes Mega, aber ich sehe da kein Mega nur ein Lenker!!!! Also ich weiß nicht was ihr alle mit euren Videos habt ist doch immer das gleiche Lenker und Strecke, vom Bike sieht man eh nichts!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...vielleicht ne angel nehmen und ihm damit nen playboy vor die nase halten, dann sollte das mit der geschwindigkeit auch klappen


 
wenn er richtig gas machen soll mußt du ihm ein malbuch von prinzessin lillifee vorhalten,da steht er total drauf.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2011)

malbuch hab ich leider nicht, bei mir sind die bilder schon bunt und ob die mädels filifee heißen weiß ich auch nicht...eher candy oder roxy, vielleicht auch noch monika oder waltraud....


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. Dezember 2011)

Finde das immer sehr süß von euch beiden wenn ihr aus eurer kleinen primitiven Welt erzählt!! Jaja manche kommen über den Kindergarten nicht hienaus, oh was habe ich gehöhrt der kleine TB hat ganz fiesen Schnupfen, ohh das tut mir jetzt überhaupt nicht Leid!!! Wenn du jemanden zum Kuscheln brauchst dann ruf mal den kleinen Enduro an, hat in Frankreich ja auch super geklappt mit euch beiden Das gleiche Niveau habt ihr ja.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2011)

oh süßer,immer noch bockig weil du in frankreich nicht mit auf unser  zimmer durftest?


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2011)

ja der FB... das frankreich-trauma sitzt noch tief... das hat er noch nicht verwunden  was kann man da nur machen....ich weiß  der FB kommt in österreich einfach mit in unsere wohnung und kann dort jeden abend an deiner seite kuscheln TB...vielleicht ist die vorfreude darauf genau das, was er jetzt braucht 

FB, alles wird gut...


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. Dezember 2011)

Nee, nee, nee 
Das wissen wir doch Ich hätte euch beiden doch nur gestöhrt!!!! Das ist schon gut so, wie es war und das sollte in Österreich auch so bleiben!!! Wohnung teilen kein Problem, aber euch beiden trennen nee das geht nun wirklich nicht, Peace and Love ihr kleinen Racker.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2011)

alles gut FB..wir sind schon groß...ist doch nur augen zu machen, ausruhen und aufstehen und wenn du willst kannst du bestimmt in der mitte liegen und wir singen dich in den schlaf  der TB mit dunklen gesängen und ich mit volksweisen aus dem bocketal.....du weißt ja "im bocketal, da gibts wacholder...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (16. Dezember 2011)

hier mal wieder eine von den tollen angeboten im bikemarkt
kona oparator fr mit dh setup, 3x gefahren mit gabel und dämpferservice
was es alles so gibt , nach 3x fahren müsste ich ja 2x pro woche .
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/451093/cat/all


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Dezember 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> was es alles so gibt , nach 3x fahren müsste ich ja 2x pro woche .


 
ein neues bike kaufen.

am besten das alles finanziell unabhängig vom hersteller der jeweiligen bikes.

genau das wollen die meisten aber nicht.

wenn ich mir überlege was alles tolles über das status geschrieben wurde und ich dann ,als fast völlig unwissender im speci laden vorgefunden habe ,muß ich mich fragen wie weit manche hersteller den potenziellen kunden noch für total blöd verkaufen wollen.


----------



## rigger (17. Dezember 2011)

Wieso was war denn mit dem Status?


----------



## enduro pro (17. Dezember 2011)

wenn normalsterbliche nach 3x ausfahrt nen service der federelemente brauchen, dann kan der TB schon mal ein dauerabo einrichten....bei der fahrweise sollte es nach jeder ausfahrt nötig sein 

also wenn jemand schreibt das bike sei 3x gefahren worden und die gabel hat schon nen service bekommen, na da würd ich ja vorsichtig sein 

zum status sagte der herbert nur :" was ein träger bock "


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Dezember 2011)

meiner meinung nach ist das status ein schönes beispiel dafür,daß sich keine so genannte fachzeitschrift , mit firmen anlegt die jährlich solch ein riesen werbebudget raushaut wie specialized und es nach linientreue verteilt.


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Dezember 2011)

da ist was wahres drann TB.
Warum dann überhaupt noch die Zeitschriften lesen, die einen ja doch auch ein bischen beeinflussen? Ich denke man hat auf keinen Fall mehr als 5% fundierte Informationen in den Zeitschriften, der Rest ist Werbung oder versteckte Werbung. Die Kunst ist es, die echten Infos von der Propaganda zu unterscheiden.


----------



## M.N. (17. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt Unterschiede zu den Zeitungen, z.B. die Britische Dirt ist ein Mag was anders ist, Werbung haben auch die... aber es sind schon bissigere Beiträge zu finden als in unseren allgemein bekannten Heften! 
Ich bin aber weiterhin der Meinung das Hersteller wie Specialized, Räder auf einem sehr hohen Level bauen, und das man sagen kann (mir gefällt es oder nicht) aber bestimmt nicht diese Räder sind schlecht!

Mich würde mal interessieren was genau dir (TB) an dem Status nicht gefällt?


----------



## enduro pro (17. Dezember 2011)

merkwürdig ist nur, das bei all den test immer die gleichen verdächtigen als "sehr gut " und "testsieger" abschneiden und einige hersteller erst gar nicht vertreten sind..fragt sich warum das so ist....


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Dezember 2011)

Die Redakteure habens sicher auch nicht immer einfach, auch ist nicht alles ein Fake. Behämmert ist nur der Leser, der den Müll dann auch noch ganz wichtig eins zu eins weiter posaunt. So verbreiten sich dann völlig falsche Meinungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Dezember 2011)

das beste wäre du schaust es dir selber an,du hast mehr ahnung davon wie ich.
aber bitte, hier mein eindruck von dem status mit dem ich natürlich total falsch liegen kann.

in erster linie ein auf das aussehen getrimmtes bike!
wobei die qualität des lack eine absolute frechheit für einen so genannten mini-downhiller ist.wahrscheinlich wird es schwer das bike ohne größere lackschäden nach hause zu transportieren.
der erste eindruck bei den x-fusion komponenten war mehr als enttäuschend.
funktion und haltbarkeit der komponenten werden dem einsatzzweck nicht gerecht.
eher was für den sommerlichen eisdielencruiser.
die butterweichen laufräder unterstützen den insgesamt gegen seitenkräfte instabilen rahmen,daß wird dann wahrscheinlich wieder als so gewollt verkauft.
hinterbauflexen ist wohl wieder in.
angepriesen als kleines demo hat das status 1 meiner meinung nichts mit dem demo zu tun,gar nichts außer evtl. das auf beiden specialized steht.
vermute mal das nach 10 x teuto das teil die ohren anlegt und der arme schrauber zu deinem engsten bekanntenkreis aufsteigt.
fazit:das ding wird ein reinfall,vielleicht sogar ein größerer wie das big hit.
meine meinung als blinder unter den sehenden

ps. status 2 war noch nicht geliefert worden.
soll es nur als statussymbol dienen?
daher der name?


----------



## enduro pro (17. Dezember 2011)

hach, wie gut das mein bike keinen weichen lack hat


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Dezember 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Ich bin aber weiterhin der Meinung das Hersteller wie Specialized, Räder auf einem sehr hohen Level bauen, und das man sagen kann (mir gefällt es oder nicht) aber bestimmt nicht diese Räder sind schlecht!


 
dazu noch kurz,ich habe nicht gesagt das speci keine guten bikes baut,du hattest mich nach meiner meinung zum status gefragt.

doch nicht ganz kurz,hier noch ein beispiel.
ich bin 2 jahre speci enduro gefahren.
die einschlägigen zeitschriften waren sich alle einig.
das enduro bike überhaupt.
die speci eigene gabel und der speci eigene hinterbaudämpfer setzen neue maßstäbe.
tatsächlich hat weder die gabel noch der dämpfer jemals funktioniert.
nach der 3.gabel und ca.10. kartusche ,wurde mir von speci unterstellt (da wußten die schon lange das ihr system nicht funktioniert und hatten es schon wieder aus dem programm)das ich nur eine gabel von firma xy haben möchte und sonst nichts.
manch ein hersteller wäre in der presse für solch eine fehlkonstruktion zerrissen worden,bei speci haben alle schön die füße still gehalten.
ein kleinerer hersteller hätte wahrscheinlich jahre gebraucht um sich davon wieder zu erholen oder vielleicht sogar pleite gegangen.
so wurde nichts bekannt,außer den besitzern von so einem enduro,und alles ist gut.
*bild* dir deine meinung,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,selber


----------



## enduro pro (17. Dezember 2011)

einige dinge werden halt "gehyped" bis der arzt kommt.... bsp. fox gabeln, sram Xo serie, hope... wer schon mal ne fox auseinader hatte, der weiß, das die auch nur mit wasser kochen und da nix besonderes dran ist, zumal die service und garantiebedingungen unter aller sau sind...warum sollte man XO kaufewn wenn das halb so teure X9 zeug die gleiche technik beinhaltet und nur nicht so "schick" aussieht... hope, kleinserienproduktionin england, na und...laufen die naben dort anders herum oder warum sind die so teuer...nur ein paar beispiele...


----------



## M.N. (17. Dezember 2011)

Nur bei deinen Beispielen Enduro, fehlen noch 100 Hersteller! 
Ich denke es ist die Geschmacksache jedes einzelnen. Und die Qalität ist ab bestimmten Gruppen ein Level.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Dezember 2011)

klar fehlen da noch massig hersteller, hab ja auch geschrieben "bsp"...

allerdings schein "höher, schneller, weiter" bei den MTB parts und auch kompletträdern immer mehr im trend zu liegen...  2000.- sind ja schon obligatorisch...unter geht ja nur noch mit beziehungen bei kona 

war nur spaß christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Dezember 2011)

psssst


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Dezember 2011)

jemand morgen auf dem Bike?


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Dezember 2011)

ich poste mal mit mir selbst.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Dezember 2011)

geile karre,was ist das?


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2011)

morewood kalula 2010 mÃ¼Ãte das sein.....

ne is das neue 2012er mit fox ausstattung statt BOS.. sportsnut â¬ 3990.-


----------



## jojo2 (18. Dezember 2011)

herrlichster sonnenschein draußen
ich hoffe, ihr könnt auch gleich noch auf´s rad  so wie ich 
oder ihr wart schon...
für alle anderen
(bei dem blick aus dem fenster war ich an dieses video erinnert)
und mit speziellem gruß an die ketten:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24260960"]Danny MacAskill Plays Capetown (complete video) on Vimeo[/ame]
ich weiß, das kennt jeder

aber kann man sich doch noch mal angucken
bei dem wetter
und all dem


hab´s mir grad noch mal angeguckt:
the city is your playground

kappes!

ich denke, das passt eher:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/33485547"]Liam Mullany Demo Reel 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Dezember 2011)

heute jemand im teuto?
bin um 13 uhr am parkplatz dörenther klippen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Dezember 2011)

ihr habt es gut,mein stinker ist noch in der ktwb in der kona tuning world brochterbeck und wartet da auf eine geheimnisvolle feder.
bin aber sowieso noch erkältet.
in der kommenden woche hätte ich aber wohl zeit,bike und gesundheit um zu biken.
kommt jemand mit ? möchte mir beim chrisxrossi die neuen trails anschauen.
dachte so an dienstag ,mittwoch oder donnerstag,oder auch an alle drei tage.


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. Dezember 2011)

Alle 3 Tage???? Wie jetzt, mit Übernachtung oder wie meinste das!!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja noch etwas habe hier noch Sachen von Platzangst rumliegen, 2 Hosen El Panico ,Trailhunter und einen Hoody in schwarz, alles XL macht mal Angebote!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (18. Dezember 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> für alle anderen
> (bei dem blick aus dem fenster war ich an dieses video erinnert)
> und mit speziellem gruß an die ketten...



vielen dank jojo
das hilft, grüße zurück


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2011)

hey TB, heut war dein bike im KWCB ( kona wellness center brochterbeck )


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Dezember 2011)

massage mit einölen und allem
 was der stinker nicht kennt?


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2011)

na, die "fango-packung" abgemacht, ne lappenmassage, neu einölen und einränken, sanfte streicheleinheiten am lenker und so...es schaut mich immer so traurig an wenn es bei mir ist, da konnte ich nicht anders...


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Dezember 2011)

nicht das Du es noch einen Einlauf verpasst! Behersche Dich, dafür hast Du Deine...


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2011)

deine???? na??? dem stinker nen einlauf??? die hammerschmidt bräuchte dringend einen, doch da fehlt mir das werkzeug für...daher muß sie mit ihren verschaltungsproblemen weiterfahren....


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Dezember 2011)

manchmal hilft Viagra


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2011)

ach du, brauche ich nicht...bin ja noch nicht in deinem alter


----------



## Totoxl (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe das richtige Bike für den TB gefunden...
http://jehlebikes.de/santa-cruz-v-10-fox-carbon-2012.html
das kann man auch ohne bedenken beim biken mal in die Butanik feuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Dezember 2011)

wie?was? Ich weiß ja nicht mal wie Viagra geschrieben wird


----------



## diddie40 (18. Dezember 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich habe das richtige Bike für den TB gefunden...
> http://jehlebikes.de/santa-cruz-v-10-fox-carbon-2012.html
> das kann man auch ohne bedenken beim biken mal in die Butanik feuern.


 

Das richtige bike hat der tb doch. er fühlt sich wochl auf dem stinky, fährt alles rauf und runter mit dem ding, ist doch super.

Was für eine dämpferkur bekommt denn das stinky, ich fand, dass gerade der hinterbau super ist. ein, zwei verstellmöglichkeiten mehr sind eigentlich nötig.


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2011)

aber das mit dem einlauf, das weißt du schon chris, oder


----------



## Totoxl (18. Dezember 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Das richtige bike hat der tb doch. er fühlt sich wochl auf dem stinky, fährt alles rauf und runter mit dem ding, ist doch super.
> 
> Was für eine dämpferkur bekommt denn das stinky, ich fand, dass gerade der hinterbau super ist. ein, zwei verstellmöglichkeiten mehr sind eigentlich nötig.



Ich sehe das ja genauso und finde er soll sich evtl. leichtes Ed bike dazu kaufen. Für den Stinker gibt es gerade eine schöne passende Gabel im Bikemarkt 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/451905/cat/all


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2011)

wie schön das sich alle gedanken darum machen ob der TB das richtige bike hat oder nicht... hey, er will sich einfach mal ein neues bike kaufen, mehr nicht...

warum sollte er es nicht tun, das geld soll unter die leute und er sucht nur noch das richtige....dabei kann er ein paar "inspirationen" gebrauchen 

der stinker bleibt ja auch da, wird nur ein wenig " verjüngt" und aufgefrischt...


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Dezember 2011)

So liebe Leute, heute Schlüssel bekommen, angefangen zu streichen und gerade wieder zu Hause.
Wer am Donnerstag und/oder Freitag Zeit u. Lust hat, mir zu helfen ist herzlich willkommen. Genaueres per PN oder Telefon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (18. Dezember 2011)

Bin gerade zurück von meinem ersten Nightride im Teuto dieses Jahr (hab meine neue MagicShine aus Hong Kong getestet ). Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Hat jemand noch Lust am Mittwoch-Abend ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> na, die "fango-packung" abgemacht, ne lappenmassage, neu einölen und einränken, sanfte streicheleinheiten am lenker und so...es schaut mich immer so traurig an wenn es bei mir ist, da konnte ich nicht anders...


 
oh man , dann will er bestimmt nicht mehr zurück zum bösen onkel.
mittwoch soll die feder kommen,dann geht es wieder zurück auf das teutonische schlachtfeld.

@toto
mir hat jemand ein neues mondraker kaiser angeboten,dagegen ist das santa cruz ein zartes reh ,dachte erst das der gute mann mir sein trailmopped verkaufen will.
soll übrigens 2000 euro kosten.wenn sich jemand traut bitte melden.
ps.
soweit ich weiß braucht man für den bock keinen führerschein


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2011)

ach tb kauf dir dieses schöne sofa
dann hab ich auch was davon
(jezz erst gesehen, is ja nicht mehr da, doof)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9027676&postcount=7638



das weckt nämlich schöne erinnerungen an das meiner omma aus hagen
(wird nix mehr mit wuppertal dies jahr woll?)

tollwut
das ist ein name!
und darauf kommt es doch eigentlich an!
nomen est omen


----------



## diddie40 (19. Dezember 2011)

nachdem man hier immer gesagt bekommt, dass der tb schon selbst weiss, was er will, dass er einfach mal was neues will, habe ich mich nicht mehr richtig getraut. Vielleicht kann mir da der Jojo raus helfen. Allerdings wundert mich der Vorschlag von Jojo, ein geklautes bike zu kaufen.
Hatte das Mondraker Kaiser auch schon vorschlagen wollen.
Hast du die Möglichkeit das Ding mal zu fahren? Mir gefällt´s.


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2011)

neinnein diddie
der soll nicht auch noch bikes hehlen
hatte ich beim starren auf das rad nur vollkommen übersehen, 
dass das geraubt worden war - und damit längst weg ist.
(aber der räuber wird sicherlich bald irgendwo übern gartenzaun hängen,
denn sowas lässt der liebe gott nicht ungesühnt
der is selber mountainbiker mit leib  und seele
ich kenn den!
(nicht dass du mich wieder falsch verstehst) :
den lieben gott


----------



## diddie40 (19. Dezember 2011)

ob der preis gut ist musste selber beurteilen:
http://www.bikeunit.de/264671.html?...8#freeride-downhill-fs-kaiser-whiteacid-green

das 2012 Durham finde ich allerdings auch interessant. Hat die gleiche Hinterbaufunktion wie das TopDhBike Summum
http://www.primussports.com/spip.php?article520


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2011)

kaiser sieht irgendwie wie ein altes bighit aus und hat auch den gleichen hinterbau...lizensiertes FSR von spezi...


----------



## rigger (19. Dezember 2011)

Das Kaiser sieht irgendwie komisch aus, ziemlich hoches Tretlager finde ich...


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2011)

vielen vielen dank für eure kompetenten tips,die vielen links und euer interesse das ich im nächsten jahr nicht weinend auf dem trail liege und dem stinker hinterher trauer.
ich habe mich entschieden,teils durch fachliche meinungen aber eigentlich mehr aus dem bauch herraus.

kalula 2012 heißt die entscheidung und ist schon bestellt.


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2011)

glückwunsch...super bike...mein neid ist mit dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja super!!  

Können wir ja nacher im Bus richtung Hamburg drauf anstoßen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2011)

st. pauli  wir kommen.
gegen wen spielen die eigentlich?


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2011)

grüß mir die mädels


----------



## rigger (19. Dezember 2011)

Eintracht Frankfurt, Spitzenspiel 5. (st.pauli) gg 3. (Frankfurt)


----------



## M.N. (19. Dezember 2011)

Viele werden es vom Film Freitag kennen, die die es nicht gesehen haben! Es hat nichts mit dem Radfahren zu tun... ist aber 3 min feinstes für die Augen. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24456787"]The Arctic Light on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## M.N. (19. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> vielen vielen dank für eure kompetenten tips,die vielen links und euer interesse das ich im nächsten jahr nicht weinend auf dem trail liege und dem stinker hinterher trauer.
> ich habe mich entschieden,teils durch fachliche meinungen aber eigentlich mehr aus dem bauch herraus.
> 
> kalula 2012 heißt die entscheidung und ist schon bestellt.




Ok, ich was nicht was du bezahlen wirst... Doch wenn die Entscheidung steht! Ein schönes Rad in jedem Fall! Ist es zum Fest bei dir?


----------



## M.N. (19. Dezember 2011)

Ist es diese Nummer, oder reiner Zufall? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/452047/cat/42/date/1271083222

Was geht im Markt wieder:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/451920/cat/42

und ACHTUNG auf den Preis achten!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/451921/cat/42

so jetzt ist genug geschrieben.


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2011)

das ist zufall....


----------



## Der Cherusker (19. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> vielen vielen dank für eure kompetenten tips,die vielen links und euer interesse das ich im nächsten jahr nicht weinend auf dem trail liege und dem stinker hinterher trauer.
> ich habe mich entschieden,teils durch fachliche meinungen aber eigentlich mehr aus dem bauch herraus.
> 
> kalula 2012 heißt die entscheidung und ist schon bestellt.


Wat soll dat den jetzt, schon wieder ein Freerider ich dachte es soll ein Downhiller werden!!!! Da verstehe einer den TB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2011)

FB, das stichwort ist mini DH


----------



## diddie40 (19. Dezember 2011)

hat zwar verdammt viel vom stinky (mini Dh federweg), es ist als straffes Spaßbike für bikepark mit steilen drops beschrieben. naja, letztendlich geht doch probieren über studieren. Mit der Hammerschmidt vom stinky kann er ja auch damit in den teuto


----------



## Totoxl (19. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch TB... Schön das die Entscheidung gefallen ist, das brauchen wir uns nicht mehr deinen Kopf zerbrechen


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2011)

TB's bauch hat ihn noch nie getäuscht, es wird das richtige sein...

und wenn er den stinker mal ne woche bei mir in pflege gibt, sieht der auch wieder aus wie neu


----------



## M.N. (19. Dezember 2011)

So mein SUPREME DH V2 steht: 

Partliste: 
Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4 Kashima Coating Ti. Feder
Gabel: Fox 40 RC2 Fit
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Hope Gabelbrücke
Lenker: Chromag Fubar OSX 780mm
Griffe: Lizard Skins Northshore 
Bremsen: Hope V2 203mm
Schalthebel: Sram X0 red
Kettenführung: e*thirteen LG1 
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 short red
Innenlager: Chris King
Kurbel: Shimano Saint 165mm
Laufrad: Mavic Deemax Ultimate
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH 2,5 42a
Sattelstütze: Thomsen elite
Sattelkleme: Tune Würger Skyline 
Sattel: Selle Italia 

Bilder kommen, da die Griffe noch fehlen! 

chrisxrossi, die Tage daran denken. MfG

u. Pedale


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Dezember 2011)

das hört sich ja schon lecker an Melvin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (19. Dezember 2011)

kleiner nachtrag zu morewood, habt ihr aber bestimmt schon gelesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/09/patrick-morewood-startet-neue-bikefirma-pyga-industries/


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hat zwar verdammt viel vom stinky (mini Dh federweg), es ist als straffes Spaßbike für bikepark mit steilen drops beschrieben. naja, letztendlich geht doch probieren über studieren. Mit der Hammerschmidt vom stinky kann er ja auch damit in den teuto


 
das teil soll in den teuto,genau da hin soll es.
der stinker bekommt eine doppelbrücke und bleibt für das grobe.
ich werde wohl nie jemand sein dürfen der ein richtiges(was ist das eigentlich?)dh bike wirklich braucht.wenn der treue stinker umgebaut ist kommt der direkte vergleich mit dem operator,wenn sich dort mit dem operator welten öffnen die es für mich noch nicht gibt(glaube ich eher nicht,was man sich mit dem stinker oder kalula nicht zutraut wird auch mit bike x nicht gehen) kenne ich jemanden der mir gerne eines verkaufen wird.

wenn ich an leogang denke wo sich die jungs mit ihren 130mm holzgabeln die 7m rampe runterschießen ,erklärt sich das aber von selbst wo der schwächste punkt zu suchen ist .


ist eben eine liebeshochzeit,keine vernunftehe.
vernunftehen werden bei yt oder so geschlossen,
da bekommt mann/frau für die kohle einen fr und dh roller.

aber was hat vernunft mit fr und dh zu tun?dafür gibt es cc.

ps.
pauli hat 2:0 gewonnen


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2011)

sauber
nagel versenkt


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2011)

Sorry Teuto, aber in diversen Tests wurde gesagt das das Makulu nicht wirklich für Uphill geeignet ist. Besser wäre wohl in das Makulu die Doppelbrücke bauen und die Fox 36 in den Stinker.
Lasse mich aber auch gerne vom Gegenteil Überzeugen
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teil!


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2011)

na, das makulu ist ja auch der downhiller, das bike des TB heißt kalula und geht noch als FR bike durch...

außerdem ist er doch als "uphill-maschine" oder auch "berginator" bekannt 

ich find es schick und potent und er wird spaß damit haben...das ist die hauptsache.... TB meinen  hast du...

und TB, ich war gestern noch bei christian, ich weiß wann es kommt


----------



## M.N. (20. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ihr das nächste mal in eure Werkzeugkästen schaut, seht mal nach ob ihr eine Bremsleitungführung für eine Fox Gabel da irgendwo findet! Meine habe ich leider verloren! 
1-2 Euro kostet die doch, habe ich auch gedacht! Doch: http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce...e-Set--Light-Disc-Brake-Hose-Guide-Parts.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2011)

test aus der future world of mtb vom 12/2013,

das bike rollt wie von selbst und unfassbar entspannend den berg hoch um dann beim downhill das gefühl zu vermitteln das der 278mm hinterbau am liebsten die 290mm an der front überholen würden.
das alles mit der laufruhe die man von einem 11,78 kg bike nicht erwartet hätte,sondern eher von einer mercedes s-klasse .
,,,,,,,,,,#äöppöp#+äö#l._.,mm,nbvghcghbjkm-.,,,,,&&&,,,,
das gewünschte rahmendesign läßt sich problemlos per usb-stick täglich aufspielen =)(/&%$§?=)(/&%$§

auch der preis von 799 euro geht in ordnung&///&%$$§§%&%§"

noch 2 jahre warten


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2011)

Tb, ich möchte gern so ein bike bestellen, wie du es grad beschrieben hast...

das ist doch die version mit dem carbon-rahmen und dem helium-dämper, oder????


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2011)

jau das isser,optional gibt es noch die" f-u-l-h" (flugunterstützendelandehilfe)von "big bobo sports".
die " f-u-l-h " sorgt wärend der flug und landephase dafür das das bike immer im richtigen winkel steht.
kostet nur 14,99 extra,dafür  gab es  früher nicht mal eine bremsleitungsführung von fox.


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2011)

o.k. die nehme ich auch noch...und ich hätte gern die fox federgabelinnenbeleuchtung in blau dazu...geht das????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (20. Dezember 2011)

und die Rahmeninnenbeleuchtung auch...


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2011)

aber nur wenn es die von E*thirteen oder straightline gibt...kein billiges spank oder sixpack gedöns


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Ok, ich was nicht was du bezahlen wirst... Doch wenn die Entscheidung steht! Ein schönes Rad in jedem Fall! Ist es zum Fest bei dir?


 
sorry,habe ich erst jetzt gelesen m.n.

bezahlen???????äähh,,ich dachte der crisxrossi schenkt mir das teil  zu weihnachten!!!!!!!!!!!!
cris wir müssen reden.

wenn das christkind sich beeilt soll es noch in dieser woche in osna einfliegen.


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2011)

na da hoffen wir doch malö das das chrisxrossi kind keinen platten am schlitten hat, bei dem wetter kommt es nicht auf kufen


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Dezember 2011)

Du wolltest Doch in meinem Begleitservice das Bike abarbeiten. Ich setz Dich für die Generation 60+ ein, die 70+ hat ja leider schon der Guido übernommen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2011)

Christian oder auch chrisxrossi

Der Name kommt von griechisch _Christianos_ âAnhÃ¤nger Christiâ; dieses ist wiederum abgeleitet von griechisch Î§ÏÎ¹ÏÏÏÏ, _ChristÃ³s_, der Ãbersetzung fÃ¼r hebrÃ¤isch â_moschiach_â âMessias, der Gesalbteâ, bezogen auf Jesus Christus. Als allgemeine Bezeichnung fÃ¼r âChristâ taucht er nach der Apostelgeschichte (Apg 11,26 EU) in Antiochien 

bitte bitte laÃ mich fÃ¼r die halbe kohle in die 30+


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Dezember 2011)

ich werd sehen was ich für Dich tun kann


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2011)

läuft hier grad das himmlische duett
zum thema 
der gottesbeweis!?


wie auch immer
ich will auch apostel werden und sein



was krieg ich dafür?!


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Dezember 2011)

ich denke der Guido kann jede helfende hand, oder was auch immer, gut gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (20. Dezember 2011)

amen


----------



## M.N. (20. Dezember 2011)

Schade um die Firma aus Münster,

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/20/77designz-vorerst-gescheitert/


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2011)

diddie das wollte ich auch sagen
aber du hast das sehr schön gesagt


----------



## diddie40 (20. Dezember 2011)

tb, dann setz mal einen termin zur bikesegnung, taufe, entjung...


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Dezember 2011)

ich bring das weiße Lacken mit!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

über das weiße lacken werde ich fahren bevor ich das bike bezahle,mal schauen ob da schon eine bodenprobe aus dem hüggel rausfällt.

sollte aber der beweis einer vorherigen unbeflecktheit erbracht werden könnte eine kleine feierlichkeit  im erweitertem rahmen stattfinden.
ich dem fall würde ich euch bitten ,dem anlaß entsprechend, eine nicht zu sportliche kleidung zu wählen.
da der diddie sich schon zum tragen der taufkerze mehr oder weniger angeboten  hat,fehlt nur noch eine seriöse person die zur eröffnung ein paar festliche worte an die zahlreichen vertreter der geladenen presse  richtet.
ok jojo du hast den job.


wie schaut es denn am mittwoch dem 28.12. mit einer kleinen  teutonischen jahresabschlußrunde aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

hier noch ein chilliges video ,ab 1:16 min. mit richtig geilen bildern.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRwXAkjC850&feature=related"]trial moto vs bike 1.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2011)

und ich sach dir:

die kinderchen werden kommen am 28.
ich sach meine anderen segnungen an dem tach alle ab
jezz guck ich mir noch das video an


----------



## diddie40 (21. Dezember 2011)

muss am 28. zu einer beerdigung, kann also keine taufkerze für´s kalulula tragen


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

junge ist der trailer fit auf seinem gerät...unfassbar....

soll ich am 28ten die taschentücher für die weinenden gäste mitbringen...so eine taufe/weihung/ent... ist doch immer ein ergreifender moment....


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

hat ein bischen was von Biene Maja, einfach schöööön!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pIBW0VvUos"]Morewood Kalula      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rigger (21. Dezember 2011)

Das wäre das richtige beíke für mich...
Tansition Blindside 

Ja ich weiß das Herbert das auch hat und verkaufen möchte, nur ist der alte Rahmen von der Geometrie nicht so dolle wie die neuen...


----------



## M.N. (21. Dezember 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Das wäre das richtige beíke für mich...
> Tansition Blindside
> 
> Ja ich weiß das Herbert das auch hat und verkaufen möchte, nur ist der alte Rahmen von der Geometrie nicht so dolle wie die neuen...



Wie machst du das fest? Fahr doch mal mit dem Blindside vom H. und teste das mal an! Ist allerdings Rahmengröße S. Meine ich.


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

abgesehen davon hat sich nur der seat tube winkel verändert..der rest ist gleich....


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

man, bei dem vidoe wäre ich beinahe eingeschlafen 

mein bike ist fertig für die neue saison...neue bremsen und schaltung montiert  jetzt fehlt nur noch ne schöne leichte neue kurbel und los gehts...ja, und fahren lernen muß ich natürlich auch noch sagt der christian gleich wieder


----------



## rigger (21. Dezember 2011)

ist mir in s aber sowieso zu flach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

zu flach????? bist du größer als der herbert?????? schöne flache bikes sind doch der hammer, anders als bei frauen


----------



## M.N. (21. Dezember 2011)

Wo hast du die Daten her Enduro, habe selber mal, aus eigenem Interesse geschaut. Das Sattelrohr hat hier 73.5 Grad. (neues Modell) wie liegt der Winkel den beim 2010 Blindside?


----------



## rigger (21. Dezember 2011)

zu klein meinte ich und vom oberrohr zu kurz...

Der von Herbert müsste ein 2009er sein, der 10er hat schon das grade sitzrohr


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

Fahren lernen müssen wir alle, man lernt ja nie aus. Und Christoph kann sich beruhigt zurück lehnen, der hat ja einen riesen Satz gemacht seit PDS oder auch Intense!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

rahmenprogramm für den 28.12 steht fast,hier die musikalische einladungskarte jojo
.[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQRNnxZ6iRE&feature=related"]Die WestfÃ¤lischen Nachtigallen - Ihr Kinderlein kommet      - YouTube[/nomedia]

und statt der kerze wird ein hochstand angezündet.


----------



## rigger (21. Dezember 2011)

Das nenn ich doch mal ne zünftige einweihung, da wird keinem kalt bei...


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

bei 72 grad...

außerdem mein lieber rigger ist das ja mal wieder so wie mit nem nicolai 

der blindsidepreis ist leider unendlich weit weg


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

dabei liegt das Gute doch so nah


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

och ich wüßte sogar wo der passende hochsitz steht  

und ja christian, ich glaub der intense hat mir gut getan und PDS natürlich auch....freue mich auch schon riesig auf saalbach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. Dezember 2011)

@Chris Gut = Morewood?


----------



## M.N. (21. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> rahmenprogramm für den 28.12 steht fast,hier die musikalische einladungskarte jojo
> .Die WestfÃ¤lischen Nachtigallen - Ihr Kinderlein kommet      - YouTube
> 
> und statt der kerze wird ein hochstand angezündet.



Bei der Truppe ist aber nicht nur dein Rahmen eine Jungfrau!


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

ich dachte da ehr an Kona


----------



## rigger (21. Dezember 2011)

Entourage?


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

ja, aber ich glaub Du brauchst ehr was zum pdalieren. Ansonsten wär das das top Bike.


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

der rigger braucht was mir eingebautem motor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Bei der Truppe ist aber nicht nur dein Rahmen eine Jungfrau!


 
das sieht bei dem headliner an dem abend schon etwas anders aus.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rh9DCy-SIc&feature=related"]Rockbitch   "Kill"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

ich hätte lieber diese hier... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWBXcR01Bok"]Gwar Live @  The Wacken Open Air 2009 - Opener      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rigger (21. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der rigger braucht was mir eingebautem motor



bla bla bla....


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

die wahrheit schmerzt manchmal, rigger


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

you´re iller than ill!!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

wieso??? gwar hab ich schon live gesehen  coole band, du darfst nur nicht in den ersten 10 reihen stehen  außer du hast klamotten zum wechseln dabei, sonst hält die die polente für nen massenmörder


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

jeder zweite im Publikum ist auch ein potenzieller Massenmörder. Hoffe Du warst alleine da.


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

ich war einer von vielen und bei abzählen war ich immer der zweite  

also vorsicht bei der nächsten gemeinsamen ausfahrt... 

gehen der TB und du heut noch auf große fahrt???


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

TB ist nicht so hart wie die Mädels im Video, er hat ja eine Erkältung und setzt lieber aus damit er den Sohn des Häuptlings gebührend empfangen kann.


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

is die feder da?? ich brauche platz im keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

schön assoziirt. Aber falsch, ich meinte das Kalula. Soll Sohn des Häuptlings(Makulu) heißen. 
Ohne Sperr natürlich. Ahm... Gewähr.


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

und die feder, die für den stinker????


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

kommt hoffe ich


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

sach dem TB bescheid...ich will zwischen weihnachten und silvester den keller fliesen  da muß alles raus...


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

Du Arbeitstier


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

das geht eigendlich recht einfach und schnell..dann mache ich auch endlich vernünftige regale an die wand und kann den ganzen plunder besser aufbewaren...und ne vernünftige werkbank und radhalterung unter die decke...


----------



## rigger (21. Dezember 2011)

Küchenplatte ist als Werkbank super geignet, hab ich in meiner neuen Werkstatt auch


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

apropo Massenmörder, wer ist heut Abend noch bein Nightride mit Erwan dabei? 17 Uhr, das ist ein Befehl.


----------



## cannondude (21. Dezember 2011)

Heute abend Nightride. 

Hat noch jemand bock heute Abend mit mir und Chris ne Runde im Wald zu fahren?

17.00h Wanderparkplatz Dörenther Klippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

ichleider nicht..muß arbeiten  und es ist dann schon dunkel


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

ich leih Dir eine Licht. Beim Arbeitsamt bekommst Du dann bestimmt noch ne Marke.


----------



## cannondude (21. Dezember 2011)

Der Treff ist jetzt auf 17.30h gelegt, damit Werner uns auch noch begleiten kann, bzw. wir hinterher fahren können....


----------



## rigger (21. Dezember 2011)

Cannondude diese Worte aus deinem Mund??


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

ne lumpe hab ich selbst, das ist nicht das problem...nur die arbeit bis 19.00 ca. und der keller, der keller...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

wurde mir grade zugespielt,,,kommt aus der dh- bravo,,,,hätte ich das nur alles vorher gewußt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!die rede ist vom 2010er

Der jüngste Spross seiner kleinen Schmiede hört auf den schönen Namen Kalula und kommt in frischen Farben und mit einem für Deutschland perfekt geeigneten Einsatzbereich daher. Als kleiner Bruder des dicken Downhillbikes Makulu bietet das Kalula 180mm Federweg und ist damit ein leichtes Downhillbike, das auf den meisten deutschen Strecken die bessere Wahl sein dürfte. Alternativ könnte man sich das Kalula aber auch als dickes Freeridebike vorstellen - wie immer macht hier die Ausstattung den Unterschied.
Die Marschrichtung dieses afrikanischen Racers geht ganz klar den Berg hinab und hier wirkt das Kalula gleichzeitig verspielt und doch laufruhig genug für schnelle, offene Passagen. Das Innenlager ist relativ tief und gemeinsam mit einer sehr gelungenen Geometrie lässt sich das Bike so spielerisch um die Ecken werfen während es bei sehr guter Steifigkeit viel Feedback über den aktuellen Bodenzustand gibt. Passend dazu packen die Formule The One Bremsen zu und erneut wird deutlich, dass ein breiterer, flacherer Lenker dem Bike noch besser zu Gesicht stehen würde. Doch schon im Seriensetup macht das Kalula einen runden Eindruck.
*Fazit*
Mit dem Kalula hat Morewood ein echtes Mini-DH-Bike im Programm, dass auf fast allen deutschen Downhillstrecken erste Wahl ist. Es ist leichter und verspielter als die großen Downhillbikes und bietet doch genug Reserven, damit der Fahrer voll am Gas bleiben kann. Zusätzlich zur gelungenen Geometrie gibt es darüber hinaus eine reizvolle Exklusivität und ein sehr gefälliges Äußeres direkt aus Südafrika.

dann hätte ich es schon vorletzte woche gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (21. Dezember 2011)

"Ironie an" das ist doch alles bla und blub, wahrscheinlich hat die Frau von Herrn morewood mit dem Redakteur geschlafen."Ironie aus"

Ich freue mich für dich, es scheint doch das richtige Biker zu seinen. Auch wenn man den Bravo's nicht alles glauben sollte. Was bei denen richtig gut ist, wird nicht wirklich scheiß@ sein, umgekehrt das gleiche. Wie Christian schon sagte" man muss zwischen den Zeilen lesen."


----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2011)

ja echt kagge,
wenn man die wichtigsten infos erst so spät kriegt
"kleiner bruder" "jüngster spross"
ein video zum träumen...
mensch da hast du dir echt einen schönen kleinen ziehsohn
an land gezogen
musse immer gut acht geben drauf

ach du wirst das kind schon schaukeln


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

ist der redakteur nicht schwul???

egal!!!!!!1

thema bike-bravo:
ich kannte den bericht vorher nicht und hätte ihn auch jetzt nicht gelesen wenn ihn mir nicht jemand zugespielt hätte, der noch gespannter (eigene aussage)auf den chopper ist wie ich.


----------



## M.N. (21. Dezember 2011)

@ TB schau dir mal das hier an, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436825&page=6

bis jetzt 6 Seiten, aber sehr von Interesse!

... und der Support kommt von den Jungs von Sports Nut!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

6 seiten set-up und technik,,,,,,,das überlasse ich wohl besser dem


----------



## M.N. (21. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 6 seiten set-up und technik,,,,,,,das überlasse ich wohl besser dem



Ich denke der Häuptling kann das schon runterbeten ! Aber ein gesundes Halbwissen TB... NEIN, du hast recht, in deinem Alter lernt man nicht mehr so schnell...

Auf dem Bild hatte der Häuptling aber schon Feuerwasser!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2011)

och, ich hab da schon vor ein paar tagen mal reingeschaut, da geht es viel um die ausstattung und der einstellen der nicht ganz einfach BOS federelemente und reifenbreiten und son zeug..da braucht der TB sich ja nicht drum zu kümmern... der RC 2 ist recht schnell eingestellt und die VAn ebenfalls...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

@m.n.

es entstand vor vielen vielen monden im jahr des tanzenden wolfes.
der weiße mann hatte unserem makulu soviele "monkey brain"und jägermeister gegen goldstücke getauscht,daß er bei der aufgehenden sonne nur kurz seinen tipi verlassen konnte um einen medizinmann aufzusuchen. 
du erinnerst dich?


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Dezember 2011)

seltsam das ich mich noch erinnere. Aber bitte erinnere mich daran nicht mehr TB.

Erwan, Werner und mich waren gerade schön biken, hab da einiege vermisst. War richtig klasse!!!


----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2011)

ich will auch wieder radfahren!!



da!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/29285426"]Ja Geeiil!!! - Part 2 - Leogang on Vimeo[/ame]
und diese northshores ab 5:30
da wart ihr???
ich will auch!!




grüßt mir den scotti morgen
der wollt mich heut nicht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (21. Dezember 2011)

hättest du das gewusst, hättest du weihnachten 2009 bestellen können, hey es wird schon über neue teile 2013 diskutiert, gut, dass du nicht das alte ding bestellt hast, du wärst glatt 4 jahre hinterher, äääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich will auch wieder radfahren!!
> 
> 
> 
> da


 
kein problem,zeit und ort wann es los geht kennst du.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> test aus der future world of mtb vom 12/2013,
> 
> das bike rollt wie von selbst und unfassbar entspannend den berg hoch um dann beim downhill das gefühl zu vermitteln das der 278mm hinterbau am liebsten die 290mm an der front überholen würden.
> das alles mit der laufruhe die man von einem 11,78 kg bike nicht erwartet hätte,sondern eher von einer mercedes s-klasse .
> ...


 


das war doch nur ein scherz  diddie!!!!!

hoffentlich!!!!!!!!!!!

oder??????????


----------



## diddie40 (21. Dezember 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12...kte-erwarten-uns-von-shimano-sram-fox-und-co/


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2011)

Es sind also schon jetzt so manche interessante Neuerungen bekannt, welche von Ihnen letzten Endes wirklich den Weg in Shops finden werden, wird sich aber erst kommendes Jahr zeigen. Was haltet ihr von den Plänen für 2013? Was ist zu begrüßen, was überflüssig und was fehlt nach wie vor?


aha,,,,,,,,,der letzte satz hört sich nach einer versteckten marktforschung an.



Von *Maxi* 
Die Kollegen von mountainbike.com haben scheinbar einige Lecks im internen Informationsfluss diverser Firmen ausfindig gemacht


solch redselige mitarbeiter in gleich höherer anzahl diverser firmen?????

hört sich für mich nach marktforschung an.
wenn nicht werden dort einige arbeitsplätze frei,,,viel glück bei der bewerbung jungs.


----------



## cannondude (21. Dezember 2011)

Das war richtig klasse heute. Der Singletrail Richtung nasser Dreieck hat es bei Dunkelheit echt in sich.  

Die Idee ist öfters ein Nightride zu machen. Ich lade nächste Woche mal spontan ein.


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Dezember 2011)

gute Idee!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2011)

gestern war der kürzeste tag des jahres...es geht wieder aufwärts, in 10 wochen ist schon märz


----------



## M.N. (22. Dezember 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12...kte-erwarten-uns-von-shimano-sram-fox-und-co/



Ich denke es ist ein Beispiel dafür wie weit die Bauteile z.Z. entwickelt sind, keine besonderen Neuheiten. Klar es gibt wieder Pedale, Verstellbare Sattelstützen etc. aber halt nichts was richtig neu ist. 
Auch habe ich das Gefühl, das die (Motorisierung von Rädern) verschwindet! Jedenfalls im MTB Sport!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2011)

hoffentlich hast du recht,allein für 2012 setzen 10 renommierte hersteller auf die ,ich nenne sie mal dinger
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-das-e-mtb-delite-hybrid-country.569928.2.htm


----------



## M.N. (22. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hoffentlich hast du recht,allein für 2012 setzen 10 renommierte hersteller auf die ,ich nenne sie mal dinger
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-das-e-mtb-delite-hybrid-country.569928.2.htm



Nur ein Eindruck, geg. brodelt es auch schon unter den Dächern der Hersteller-Hallen! 

Ich brauche noch dringend BOSCH Aufkleber für meinen Helm!


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Dezember 2011)

hoffe nicht, wär doch cool wenn wir alt und grau sind, mit Downhillbikes die Berge ohne Anstrengung hoch zu fahren. Bis dahin werden die Motoren vermutlich garnicht mehr zu erkennen sein. Dafür müssen aber jetzt die alten Säcke die E Bikes heut kaufen, damit wir morgen in den Genuss kommen.
Also Didie, Du darfst ja schon


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2011)

es soll im teuto an der  großen platte sogar schon eine ladestation für die dinger geben!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2011)

also ich weigere mich... ich will doch fit bleiben im alter und das geht nur durch quälerei...

dann lieber ne liftstation


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Dezember 2011)

der Adler ist gelandet-ich wiederhole- der Adler ist gelandet.ähm..Adlerkücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2011)

ne, also neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  wat schön......

und????? bissig???


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Dezember 2011)

ja echt böse und schluckfreudig.


----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2011)

geil, wie meine erste freundinn.......  weiß es der glückliche schon???


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Dezember 2011)

das mit Deiner Freundin weiss Thomas glaub ich auch

Ansonten ist er auch im bilde.


----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2011)

na, das ist ja schon mehr als 20 jahre her


----------



## jojo2 (22. Dezember 2011)

also tb

los hin!
brauchst du einen testfahrer?


----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2011)

bis das er da ist braucht das ding den ersten service  christian ist schon seit ner stunde nicht mehr online


----------



## Prezident (22. Dezember 2011)

Würde ein Dämpfer mit 180mm im 2011er Operator passen? Oder verhaut der dann die ganze Geo?!?


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Dezember 2011)

die Einbaulänge meinst Du! Der Federweg wird über den Hub betimmt. Wenn Du jetzt einen 222mm Dämpfer mit selben Hub einbaust, bist Du immer noch bei dem gleichen Federweg.
Kürzere Dämpfer sind nicht zu empfehlen, dann kommt das Tretlager zu tief usw.


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Dezember 2011)

So Christoph und ich sind von der Probefahrt zurück. Naja Probefahrt ist gut, Christoph hat 2 mal den Baum erwischt, aber nur mit dem Vorderrad. Das Schluckt die Gabel so weg. Viel schlimmer war Christophs 2 Meter Drop ins Flat, das hat geschäppert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2011)

ach..viel schlimmer war dein verhauer an der steilkante, als das rad die 6 meter runter in den steinbruch gefallen is... aber als du mit dem öligen lappen üder den lack geputzt hast war schon kaum noch was zu sehen.., nur das schaltwerk mit nem kabelbinder zu befestigen fand ích recht fragwürdig


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Dezember 2011)

wir waren uns doch einieg das nicht zu erwähnen.


----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2011)

was meinst du, das die gabel unten ein loch hat


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Dezember 2011)

da kommt aber doch die Achse durch!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Dezember 2011)

und all diese abenteuer geschahen vorhin im dunkeln - ne?!
wow
ihr krassen hechte


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Dezember 2011)

Gestern hat Du gefehlt Jojo, mit Erwan und Werner haben wir in einem schöne flotten Tempo die Trails gepflügt. Das wär auch Dein Ding gewesen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2011)

da habt ihr beiden noch mal glück gehabt,dem adlerkücken fehlt keine einzige feder und ist wohl auf.
ich hatte schon das kriegsbeil ausgegraben und den marterpfahl neu gestrichen,
euer  ticket in die ewigen jagdgründe war schon fast gebucht.


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Dezember 2011)

na man gut das Du Dein eigenes Feuerwasser getrunken hast, dadurch gingst Du dann in Frieden Deines Weges.

Afrikannische Häuptlinge tragen doch keine Federn? oder doch?


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2011)

das kommt darauf an ob grade touristen in der nähe sind oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2011)

christian 
ich wäre mir da nich so sicher
diese athleten brauchten aber nur eine feder
nicht diesen überdrehten winnetouschmuck -  understatement eben


passt hundertpro zum tb



tb
unser bild von schwarzafrika ist von daktari geprägt
oh mann! was hängen blieb? afrikas bewohner sind wie clarence...

damit muss jetzt schluss sein
du bist jetzt mal wieder der quotenintellektuelle hier
sei unser karl may schwarzafrikas!
hilf
hou!


um endlich mit diesem amerikanischen kontinent abzuschließen
lade ich euch ein:
http://www.kulturverein-lift.de//index.php/termindetails-74/events/Bonanza.html


----------



## M.N. (23. Dezember 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> christian
> ich wäre mir da nich so sicher
> diese athleten brauchten aber nur eine feder
> nicht diesen überdrehten winnetouschmuck -  understatement eben
> ...





Ich gestehe, ich musste div. Ausdrücke im Lexikon nachsehen. 

Ich darf allen hier (u. euren Familien) von Jana und mir schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage wünschen!


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Dezember 2011)

das stimmt wohl JoJo. Aber jetzt gibt es auch blonde Indianer mit wenig Haaren, das steht ja auch auf der Flasche

Der Inhalt der Flasche bringt einen übrigens sehr schnell ins "Reich der wilden Tiere", Daktari wär mir lieber.

Danke gleichfalls Melvin. Wünsch allen anderen natürlich auch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## enduro pro (23. Dezember 2011)

achtung, achtung wichtige mitteilung fÃ¼r herrn TB aus I.

der kleine stinker mÃ¶chte aus dem "kona REHA center brochterbeck" abgeholt werden. der gesundheitszustand ist als nahezu geheilt einzustufen. 

zwecks weiterfÃ¼hrender therapie setzen sie sich bitte mit dem behandelnden arzt in verbindung. allerdings mÃ¼ssen wir anmerken das zwischen dem 24.12. 13.00 uhr bis einschlieÃlich dem 26.12. das centrum geschlossen ist. 

wir wÃ¼nschen allen patienten und ihren angehÃ¶rigen ein "frohes fest" ...

werbung...

*neu im angebot: das wellness-abo fÃ¼r ihr bike...2 behandlungen im monat zu â¬ 50.- beim jahresabo, die erste behandlung ist kostenfrei. * dieses angebot ist nur noch gÃ¼ltig bis zum 31.12.2011


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2011)

genau, halbwissen ist wie ein 2,5 big betty ohne luft.
schluß damit!!!!!!!!!11
ab dem frühjahr 2012 besteht die möglichkeit an
*kulturellen freeridetouren* 
teil zu nehmen.
nach einigen drops und downhills sind wir schnell am ziel unserer ersten exkursion.

http://www.kulturhof-westerbeck.de/

dort wird dann über die hch-antilope
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txuKW7T47QE"]Antelope hits biker in South Africa (FULL VIDEO in HD)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

referiert und die gefahr die sie für den mtb-sport in afrika darstellt.


----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2011)

dass ich uns liebe wisst ihr
daher auch von mir an alle 
schöne feiertage

freiheit für alle tbs!


kann jemand mal schnell meine lyrik reparieren
(kein wortspiel is ernst)
kein abo, keine weiteren verpflichtungen gewünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (23. Dezember 2011)

Würde ich gerne, hab aber im moment wg. Weihnachten keine zeit!! 

Nach Weihnachten kein Problem! 
Was ist überhaupt damit?

Euch allen und euren Familien schöne Weihnachten!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes Fest und viele neue Bikes! für die die noch kein neues haben kommt es bestimmt morgen abend


----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2011)

rigger
das erklär ich später - am besten nach weihnachten.
erstmal habe ich die gabel auseinander genommen,
weil sich nix mehr rührte, kein federweg mehr da war - wahrscheinich sind nur die dichtungen der motioncontroleinheit auszutauschen.
aber wenn ich erstmal mit der gabel fertig bin, 
braucht die mit sicherheit eure zuwendung
(ich hab nämlich z.b. noch keine dichtungen, 
werde also kaugummi kauen und einfügen)

aber das is jezz nix für die bevorstehenden besinnlichen stunden
genieß die feiertage
ich komm schon klar

irgendwie
vielleicht

(schlabber für deinen fußnägelkräuselfilm hab ich mir zwischendurch ein rad
geliehen, ist aber längst noch nicht fertig...)


----------



## rigger (23. Dezember 2011)

@Schlabber son filmchen von dir wo wir bei mir biken waren wäre bestimmt ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für uns alle...


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2011)

was???????
tatsächlich,,,,,,23.12,,,,,,oh man,,,,,sündigt (natürlich nur kulinarisch) schön über weihnachten,dann gibt es im neuen jahr einen grund mehr zum biken.
frohes fest euch allen

es gibt so viele dinge die so viel wichtiger sind wie radfahren.
hoffentlich kann uns das im neuen jahr wieder sehr oft scheiß egal sein.


@fb
dein engelchenkostüm ist fertig


----------



## M.N. (23. Dezember 2011)

Wusste ich es doch, der Weihnachtsmann ist ein Biker: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33368412"]Tweedlove Christmas on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## diddie40 (23. Dezember 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> kann jemand mal schnell meine lyrik reparieren
> (kein wortspiel is ernst)
> kein abo, keine weiteren verpflichtungen gewünscht


 

Kauf dir ne Durolux, ich fahre seit 2 1/2 Jahren ohne Probleme!!!!

Wünsche allen eine besinnliches Weihnachtsfest
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=choOYBFZBVA&feature=player_embedded"]A reminder of the important things in life      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (23. Dezember 2011)

hey TB, wann und wo findet denn die erstbefahrung am mittwoch statt????


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2011)

ihr kinderlein kommet , kommet doch all

hier die gelegenheit mit seinen weihnachtsgeschenken anzugeben ,sie zu tauschen oder weiter zu verschenken.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12567


----------



## enduro pro (23. Dezember 2011)

o.k. wenn du's tauschen oder verschenken möchtest, ich nehme es wohl, das kalula natürlich, nicht das andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (23. Dezember 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne Durolux, ich fahre seit 2 1/2 Jahren ohne Probleme!!!!



Meine läuft mittlerweile nach einsatz der Schraubensuícherung 1a!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2011)

den stinker gebe ich auch nicht ab,der kleine häuptling muß sich seine federn allerdings erst noch verdienen bevor auch er in das bikemarkt schutzprogramm aufgenommen wird.


----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2011)

gucken!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLE_6_M2ByE"]Loose again FULL MOVIE Freeride and Downhill Mountainbiking      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Dezember 2011)

schick jojo

iss aber nix gegen datt hier 
die ketten wünschen euch allen schöne feiertage und jede menge


----------



## rigger (23. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Vid andre!!!

Gerne wieder leute!! Vielleicht mal mit Grillen später!


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Dezember 2011)

nächstes mal bin auch auch dabei, aber bitte mit Grillstation am Ende! Schönes Video!


----------



## enduro pro (23. Dezember 2011)

cooles video mit hammer mukke schlabber  die mukke mach mich ja voll an  und dann die "bild in bild " effekte...das ist neu, oder 

ach, vergessen, der FB macht seinem namen ja mal auch wieder alle ehre....stinkefinger und anrempler und überfahrer und so...so kennen wir ihn....und gesprochen hat er wahrscheinlich nicht während der tour ...


----------



## rigger (23. Dezember 2011)

er hat schon was gesagt, nur hat ihn keiner verstanden...


----------



## ricobra50 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute
ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien ein schönes und besinliches Weihnachtsfest
Glück und Gesundheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (23. Dezember 2011)

jojo, das video zeigt einem mal wieder wie klein man doch auf dem bike ist...mit welch einer leichtigkeit und speed die da durch den wald surfen...klasse...

auch das "kona REHA center brochterbeck" wünscht allen kona fahrern und den " nichtgläubigen " ( nicht kona fahrern wie christian sagen würde  )

*Frohe Weihnachten* 

vielleicht sieht man den einen oder anderen ja bei TB bikeweihe


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir auf diesem Weg ein schönes Weihnachtsfest für alle, viele tolle Geschenke und neue Bikes/Parts! 
Auch ganz wichtig Gesundheit.

Ich bedanke mich auch noch einmal aufs herzlichste bei meinen Umzugshelfern!!!
Jungs, ohne euch hätte ich das nie geschafft! Danke!!

Dieses Jahr werde ich es wohl nicht mehr auf´s Bike schaffen. dafür ist immer noch zu viel zu machen. Aber ich freue mich auf die nächste Tour mit euch.


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. Dezember 2011)

Ho **** 
Das jahr  geht und wir stehn hir immer noch an der Theke und faseln über Bikes  und Drops 
Sind uns aber einig allllles wird  besser nächstes jahr sooo lllong 
Herby ODER HOPSY IS AUCH SCHEIß EGAL


----------



## enduro pro (24. Dezember 2011)

schlabber, von wem ist die mukke in deinem video???


----------



## Totoxl (24. Dezember 2011)

Airbourne - Runnin Wild
Steht unten drunter

Schöne Feiertage.
Am zur Weihe komme ich auch...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Dezember 2011)

oh man ist weihnachten langweilig,,,,,alle total friedlich und tiefenentspannt,,,,,fast wie eine yogastunde mit ghandi,,,,no bad boys,,,,,ich wollte doch ein bad boy sein,,,,,,sogar der fb läßt kein böses wort von sich hören.
das engelchenkostüm steht ihm übrigens sehr gut und er ist mächtig stolz darauf,also bitte nicht lachen wenn er als sternensinger an eure haustür klopft.

fb on tour 
wehe wenn er klopft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle teutonen


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten auch an die Leute aus dem Tal.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

aus dem Tal in den Teuto und nach Coesfeld, Münster und Umgebung und und und! Ich wünsch Euch alles Gute und freu mich auf unser nächstes Treffen!

Viele Grüße!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja ist es schon wieder Weihnachten???
Alles Beste zum Feste!!!


----------



## rigger (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!!! 

@Schulte Ich freu mich auch schon aufs nächste treffen, egal wo bei mir, nei euch oder im Teuto!!


----------



## Prezident (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle Teutos,Tal'er und Jojo's


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUhiK_DmgZ8"]2010 Erna, der Baum nadelt. Lesung alex2stroke      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2011)

boaaaahhh
ich fühle mich wie ne gemästete weihnachtsgans
immer diese x-mas völlerei
da ich nicht wie´n michelinmännchen mit dampflokakustik über die trails rollen will werden die ersten trainingsziele abgesteckt, d.h ich habe vor, das ein oder andere enduro-rennen in 2012 (auch als vorbereitung für das 24h-dh rennen in semmering) zu fahren. hat noch jemand bock? alleine ist langweilig!!! freiwillige vor!!!

folgende rennen habe ich vorerst ins auge gefasst: 

05./06. Mai: BDR Enduro-Serie #1: Hahnenklee
18. Mai: BDR Enduro-Serie #2: Winterberg (Dirtmasters 17.-20. Mai)
17. Juni: Willingen: Enduroride, bin schon angemeldet. Für die Sparfüchse unter euch: Teilnahme ist kostenlos! http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/willingen/?id=153&PHPSESSID=b2e13536f705675ae207f7448662ca72
21.-24. Juni: Trailfox in Flims (Schweiz)

hier gibt´s ne vorläufige übersicht von verschiedenen rennen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548610


----------



## rigger (26. Dezember 2011)

Winterberg würde ich gerne mitfahren, nur ist das leider am Freitag und ich hab nur am Do zeit nach Winterberg zu fahren...


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2011)

gibt es denn endlich einen termin für die 24h von semmering?
oder anders gefragt,weiß man schon zu welchem termin wir unserem teutonischen nachwuchs den arsch versohlen dürfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2011)

den termin für semmering gibt´s leider erst irgendwann im januar
der nachwuchs hat eh schon die hosen voll....

@ termin am mittwoch in osna
wird da ne tour gefahren oder ist das´n big-bike-treff mit protis und bergaufschieben..??


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2011)

es soll auf die geheimen trails des chrisxrossi gehen,also wohl eher tourlastig mit starker anlehnung an fr und dh,außerdem einem großen anteil enduro und am.
also tour mit spaß


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2011)

ne tour mit spass?
dann überleg ich´s mir lieber nochmal 

ich muss erst noch ein paar alte kriegswunden ausheilen lassen
sollte ich am mittwoch morgen fit sein
würde ich dem ruf der geheimen trails gerne folgen!!!


----------



## Prezident (26. Dezember 2011)

Winterberg bin ich dabei
Da werden ja nur einige dh Passagen gewertet also keine uphills


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2011)

willkommen im club prezi 
aber mit dem "nur" dh wär ich mir nicht so sicher

kann sein das diesmal auch "enduro", also auch bergaufkondi gefragt ist
ist schließlich teil der neuen rennserie vom BDR


----------



## Prezident (26. Dezember 2011)

Egal solange ich nicht letzter werde
Dabei sein ist alles


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2011)

so isset


----------



## Prezident (26. Dezember 2011)

Ab wann kann man sich da anmelden?


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2011)

"Der Anmeldezeitraum und die genauen Teilnahmebedingungen werden demnächst auf der iXS Dirt Masters Homepage bekannt gegeben."

...steht hier:
http://www.dirtmasters-festival.de/festival12/62/ixs_dirt_masters_festival_2012_-_17-20_mai_2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2011)

hat mal eben jemand von euch 1350 Euronen an mich zu verschenken 

dann könnt ich hier dran teilnehmen: 
http://www.trans-provence.com/index.shtml

22-30 SEPTEMBER 2012
300KM / 10000M UP / 15000M DOWN

26 TIMED SINGLETRACK DESCENT STAGES OVER 7 DAYS

GRAVITY RACING EXCITEMENT MEETS WILDERNESS BIKING ADVENTURE

hier das video von 2011 dazu:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/30988493"]Trans-Provence 2011 Highlights on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Prezident (26. Dezember 2011)

Fette ********


----------



## rigger (26. Dezember 2011)

Dat wäre geil!!!


----------



## diddie40 (26. Dezember 2011)

super trails, aber 1350â¬ ??
Um durch die schÃ¶ne Landschaft zu rasen?
Lieber als Tour mit netten Leuten.
GibtÂ´s nen gps track?


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2011)

jaaa diddie, hast ja recht
aber für die kohle bekommst du natürlich auch ne rundum-betreuung mit übernachtung im 1-mann zelt 
plus rennfieber aber ohne massage..

...aber einfach nur mal mit netten leutenauf eigene faust hin wär natürlich auch klasse 
ich werd mal nach gps-daten googeln....


----------



## diddie40 (26. Dezember 2011)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. Dezember 2011)

Mee tooo!!!


----------



## diddie40 (27. Dezember 2011)

rigger 10000hm in einer woche, sorry aber ich glaube nicht, dass du das schaffst, ich bin das schon mehrmals gefahren und weiss, wieviel das ist.


----------



## rigger (27. Dezember 2011)

Ja ist wie ein Alpencross, ich weiss...


----------



## Prezident (27. Dezember 2011)

Rigger schafft locker 15000hm in 3 Tagen


----------



## rigger (27. Dezember 2011)

klar!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Dezember 2011)

schafst du nicht??????laß dir das nicht einreden rigger!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (27. Dezember 2011)

tja, tb....der rigger weiß das aber


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Dezember 2011)

dann vergesse das wieder rigger,,,,und,,,,,,,,ffffflllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeggggggggggggg


----------



## enduro pro (27. Dezember 2011)

wohin????


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2011)

fffffllllliiiiieeeeeeg

hach ist das schön hier

was sacht ihr dazu?
(größe passt)
(ja!)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/451743

also konkreter:
ist der preis okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Dezember 2011)

Dein Rose ist ganz klar besser!


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2011)

finde ich auch
(ist aber nicht für mich - die familie is groß,
erst 50 % sind versorgt -
für mich hab ich ja ein anderes rad im auge)


----------



## diddie40 (27. Dezember 2011)

fliegen kann er doch


----------



## diddie40 (27. Dezember 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> fffffllllliiiiieeeeeeg
> 
> hach ist das schön hier
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde es nicht kaufen. Du kennst es doch, hast du dir das nicht mal in Braunlage ausgeliehen?
Ich würde versuchen ein 2011 Modell zu bekommen. Da haben die einiges geändert.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2011)

ich bin mal eins in winterberg gefahren
(braunlage auch? oh mann)

ich merk doch keinen unterschied bei den rädern.
ich finde, die rollen alle 
und hüpfen können können die auch alle
(also  jezz nich so gut wie das entourage
aber irgendwie tun´s die alle.)


okay 
hab gesehen, die fährst morgen auch im hüggel, dann interview ich dich nochmal)

hab ich das richtig: um viertel vor eins bei christian?


----------



## enduro pro (27. Dezember 2011)

schau mal TB...der christian verkauft dein neues bike  

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/453804/cat/42


----------



## enduro pro (27. Dezember 2011)

schau mal jojo, deutlich besser, besser ausgestattet ( sattel und lenker-vorbaui wegdenken  ) und auch noch zum testen in der nähe....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/453700/cat/42


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2011)

sattel und vorbau sind doch klasse
kannse dann vielleicht auch schön mit auffe strasse fahren


hab aber schon mitgekriegt, dass hier ne generalüberholung der
wünsche zum rad angesagt ist. also:
danke bis hierher.
dann geh ich ma wieder an die arbeit
wir sehn uns


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Dezember 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> okay
> hab gesehen, die fährst morgen auch im hüggel, dann interview ich dich nochmal)
> 
> hab ich das richtig: um viertel vor eins bei christian?


 

so soll es sein

how


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei. Ich bin noch nicht ganz fit.


----------



## Totoxl (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde mich morgen auch auf dem Weg zu Christian machen, aber vergesst mich bitte nicht wieder  
Ich hoffe das ich es pünktlich genug schaffe, sonst prüft alle nochmal euren Reifen Druck oder sowas.


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Dezember 2011)

wir lassen niemanden zurück! Mach Dir keine sorgen. Wer zu spät kommt muss Sambuca trinken!


----------



## ricobra50 (28. Dezember 2011)

Leute -viel spaß heute , ich muss leider arbeiten  !


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Dezember 2011)

möchte auch mitspielen
komme mit...


----------



## rigger (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss leider auch arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. Dezember 2011)

was mache ich eigentlich verkehrt??
während andere geld verdienen,
spiel ich im wald rum
rigger
was mach ich nur verkehrt??


----------



## Totoxl (28. Dezember 2011)

Ah,  war das wieder eine schöne Runde. Danke an Christian für die Führung und an die anderen für die nette Begleitung. Muss wiederholt werden.


----------



## jojo2 (28. Dezember 2011)

jo!
im wald rumgespielt
schön war´s. sehr schöne runterfahrstecken - hüggel eben!
aber: 
kekse, schokolade, kuchen, klöße, nudeln, kartoffeln
hirsch und all das mussten irgendwie noch gestemmt werden
und 10 tage schlafentzug haben das nicht leichter gemacht.

aber:
bamm! das kalula hat ´nen prima eindruck hinterlassen 
und der tb mit dem kalula unterm hintern sah super aus.
schönes päarchen!

ich finde, der kleine häuptling hat seine erste feder verdient!
aber kleiner: lass dir keine hühnerfederchen andrehen!
wie heißen diese laufvögel da bei euch in südafrika?
so´ne feder muss es sein!
peng!


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Dezember 2011)

ja war schön das so viel von Euch da waren. War ja fast wei in PDS

Tb sieht tasächlich gut aus, das machen wohl die dicken Stausseneier.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2011)

wo 320 mountainbikende lebensjahre auf einem haufen zusammen kommen,die dann auch noch aussehen wie 314 (dank toto),da darf man einfach nicht fehlen.
wo sonst sind die anstiege immer nur flach und kurz,um dann auf abfahrten zu stoßen die unendlich lang und steil wieder den berg runterführen?
wo sonst sieht man jemanden  der  bei allgemeinem "burn out" sein hinterrad durchdrehen läßt?
schöne runde,gern wieder.

@jojo
meinst du den  naund vogel? dem ist alles egal,wie der name schon sagt.feder steckt.
@chrisxrossi
kannst du auch straußeneier besorgen? müßten aber fb-kompatibel sein.


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Dezember 2011)

ich hätt da noch getrocknete Kater-Eier aus dem Biountericht 1984, die müssten passen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2011)

die hatte er schon , da hat er sich immer an den beinen der anderen biker gerieben und geschnurrt.

@fb
wo ist fb?
haben sie dich in deinem engelchenkleid verhaftet?


----------



## diddie40 (29. Dezember 2011)

habt ihr vielleicht schon gesehen
mountainbiker des jahres
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17360


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Dezember 2011)

Der hat es ja wirklich drauf, aber auf der Strecke ohne vernünftige Protektoren ist der absolute Wahnsinn - oder?

Außerdem fährt der ne Durolux, logisch das Diddi Fan ist oder


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

interessante jury,
die ihn da ausgewählt hat.

egal: jasper hat´s verdient!
ihr wisst ja: ich bin schon mal sein rad gefahren
und der filmer, der ihn zuletzt so berühmt gemacht hat,
hat auch einen film mit mir gedreht.

ich habe mich daher soeben zum jojo2 des jahres  gewählt
deswegen fahre ich heute doch nicht  in den hüggel - besuch aus kalifornien kommt schon heute mittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (29. Dezember 2011)

Ist für diese Woche oder das WE noch was geplant? Habe meine Bude soweit in Ordnung, daß ich wieder über biken nachdenken kann


----------



## diddie40 (29. Dezember 2011)

Habe die nächsten Tage frei, und bin für jede spontane action zu haben


----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2011)

vielleicht ein "neujahresride" durch den schönen teuto????


----------



## M.N. (29. Dezember 2011)

Am 14.01. feiere ich meinen Geburtstag, ich möchte alle Verdächtigen daher ins Extrablatt nach Emsdetten einladen! Gegen 19 Uhr soll es los gehen! Wer sich für einen gemütlichen Abend mit Bier etc. begeistern kann, schreibt doch einfach eine PN!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2011)

bei dem  wein,weib  und gesang  aber nicht die guten vorsätze für 2012 vergessen.
thema saalbach,da wollen wir es doch böse krachen lassen,wird mit sicherheit anstrengender wie pds.
mitte januar gibt es wieder  den klingelbeutel in dem jeder ,,,,,,,oh es klopft,,,,,,,,,der herby,,,,,,,,,gleich gehts weiter.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2011)

weiter gehts,,,,
ab mitte januar gibt es wieder den klingelbeutel für alle die mit nach saalbach fahren.
140 euro kosten 7 nächte incl. bikekarte,70 euro sollten mitte januar als anzahlung fällig werden damit der vermieter und auch wir etwas in der hand haben.
kontonummer kommt .


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2011)

gestern beim chris...
bin heute noch voll im ar..h äh eimer... 

geil wars....


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Dezember 2011)

das zuschauen ist fast so schön wie das fahren. Tolles Video. Danke Schlabber.

Bin auch heut nochmal ein Teil der Strecken mit Prezident und seiner First Lady abgefahren.


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2011)

danke
die meisten aufnahmen waren leider unbrauchbar
weil die linse immer schnell zugeschlammt war...

hat prezi sein entourage abgeholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Dezember 2011)

nur bestellt, aber bald hat er es unter seinem Hintern.

hab mich gewundert, das Du überhaupt so viel Videomaterial hattest. Es war ja wirklich überal Matsch auf den Strecken.


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2011)

ist jemand von euch morgen gegen mittag im teuto unterwegs?


----------



## Totoxl (29. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Video Schlabber.

Hier nochmal das Video von Danny Hart.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqYgAX6D43Q"]Danny Hart's 2011 World Championship Winning Downhill Run at Champery      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Heute mit Fiete ne Runde gedreht


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Dezember 2011)

da sieht das Kona aber blass gegen aus. Hattest bestimmt schwierigkeiten Fiete zu folgen

Morgen Mittag, also gegen 12? Eventuell könnt ich auch. Bist Du denn sicher da, oder nur eventuell?


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das Video von Danny Hart.
> Danny Hart's 2011 World Championship Winning Downhill Run at Champery - YouTube


 

was macht der da?
hammer der typ!
wer die strecke kennt  weiß was der da gemacht hat,den 20:80 joker ausgespielt und gewonnen.


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Morgen Mittag, also gegen 12? Eventuell könnt ich auch. Bist Du denn sicher da, oder nur eventuell?



eventuell,
hängt auch vom wetter ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (29. Dezember 2011)

hallo jojo
schau mal hier, wird aber wohl zu teuer werden
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bergamont-Big-Air-9-9-Classic-Line-Hammerschmid-Freeride-Downhill-/280797357989?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item4160d3a7a5


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (30. Dezember 2011)

hier jojo
danke diddie
das ist mal ne prollmachine!
alles drin alles dran und mit gold und und und
aber leider größe m und nicht l
und der preis wird noch steigen...

lutz ist 22 und größer als ich
wenn ich 22 bin, brauch ich auch keine größe m mehr

seid ihr gleich im teuto?


schönes video schlabber - danke!


----------



## Ketta (30. Dezember 2011)

wir sind gegen 12 am Parkplatz dörenthe


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (30. Dezember 2011)

du auch am falschen rechner?
oder bist du die richtige?

mein kalifornischer besuch ist für heute noch etwas unentschlossen
wenn ich um 12 da bin, bin ich auch da
cu


----------



## Ketta (30. Dezember 2011)

die richtige 
hab heut auch mal frei 
bestes wetter um im teuto neue parts zu testen!


----------



## Prezident (30. Dezember 2011)

Schlabber hoffe das Entourage rollt im Jan unter meinem A...
Dann kommt ihr nochmal das Bergische unsicher machen
Hab ich das das neue Morewood in dem Vid von Chris seinen Hausstrecken gesehen?


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Dezember 2011)

ja, der TB schlängelte sich damit durch die Trails.


----------



## diddie40 (30. Dezember 2011)

Jojo und jetzt auch Schlabberkette, tourentauglicher Freerider und ich denke auch stabil genug für schlabberkette (ohne Gewehr):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/280794138297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2011)

hat der schlabber schon wieder ein rad kaputt gemacht


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Dezember 2011)

tja enduro
was soll ich sagen
ich will es auch gar nicht lange erklären
für mich war die heutige tour nach 10 minuten vorbei
ketta und diddie haben mich dann einfach zurück gelassen 

habe einen schönen spaziergang zum hockenden weib unternommen
und das beste ist, dabei ist nix kaputt gegangen 
ich sollte wanderer werden...
oh gott...ich und fussgänger....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2011)

Ach Andre, das wird schon wieder! Das Jahr ist bald zu Ende und da soll man sich sowieso schonen für die schönen Dinge die 2012 auf uns alle warten!

Neue Bikes? Neue Parts, tolle Touren mit Freunden, neu erwachte FitnässD)...

Aber was war denn los?


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2011)

na, das war doch nicht so schlimm...nach 10 min warst du doch erst ein paar hundert meter von auto weg, da war der weg nicht so lang


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Dezember 2011)

den weg zurück zum auto hat mein ghost noch geschafft...
problem war das gleiche wie an der dämperaufnahme (schraube lockert sich trotz loctite, verbiegt sich, reißt ab), nur diesmal an der hinteren wippenaufnahme für den hinterbau...

2012 wird bestimmt alles besser
und wir machen schöne freewalk-touren im teuto
mit neuen parts (nordic-freewalking stöcken)...


----------



## jojo2 (30. Dezember 2011)

oh backe
was sacht der julian dazu??

ketta wollt ihre neuen teile ausprobieren und 
du willst neue kriegen
ach wird ja schon bald wieder weihnachten

das lapierre ist bestimmt ein vernünftiges rad
danke diddie


----------



## rigger (30. Dezember 2011)

Schlabber du bekommst allen Kaputt!! 

Das nächste bike muss ja ein Panzer sein damit da nix dran kaputt geht!!!


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2011)

schlabber... "freewalking" aber nur mit doppelt konifizierten carbonstöcken von race face mit hope edelstahl erdeinstickenden und e*thirteen handschlaufen..unter mache ist das nicht, gell  gibt es fiveten freewalkingschuhe


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Dezember 2011)

@jojo
der julian darf bei ghost nicht verraten dass er mich kennt
dann isser seinen job los...

@rigger
der leopard, der wär genau das richtige für mich
mit pedalen dran
zwei ketten
eine links, eine rechts....
müsste gehen

@enduro
es gibt von fiveten schuhe, die "freerunner" heißen!!! ohne scheiß
das mit den "konainfizierten" carbonstöcken und dem anderen zubehör bekommst du in deinem servicecenter schon hin


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2011)

schlabber, dieses hier sollte halten.... 

http://www.noxcycles.com/components...ge/product/Startrack_DH_8.7_4ec0f1210b00e.jpg


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schlabber, dieses hier sollte halten....
> 
> http://www.noxcycles.com/components...ge/product/Startrack_DH_8.7_4ec0f1210b00e.jpg



könnte sein
oder lieber datt hier... 
http://www.achtung-tollwut.de/main/stonedigga11/stonedigga112.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (30. Dezember 2011)

ausserdem is NOX pleite!


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2011)

Guckt man sich das Startrack an, dann weiß man auch warum!
Trotzdem schade wenn es stimmt!


----------



## rigger (30. Dezember 2011)

@Schlabber sowas?? 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKgi2g-uUBI"]Mini Ripsaw  UNREAL CRAZY VIDEO of the Most Kickass ATV EVER Built! Newest Vid never released      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## herby-hancoc (30. Dezember 2011)




----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2011)

"Tomac 204" 
jo herbert, es ist vollbracht...und, was soll es kosten


----------



## herby-hancoc (30. Dezember 2011)

das sollte halten schlaber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (30. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> "Tomac 204"
> jo herbert, es ist vollbracht...und, was soll es kosten


 
keine Ahnung muss erstmal damit fahren


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Dezember 2011)

her damit herby
ich teste das für dich auf haltbarkeit 

was hast´n da für schluppen drauf ??
sind die vom motocross?!?!?!?!?


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Dezember 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> @Schlabber sowas??
> Mini Ripsaw  UNREAL CRAZY VIDEO of the Most Kickass ATV EVER Built! Newest Vid never released      - YouTube



goil
will auch haben


----------



## herby-hancoc (30. Dezember 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> her damit herby
> ich teste das für dich auf haltbarkeit
> 
> was hast´n da für schluppen drauf ??
> sind die vom motocross?!?!?!?!?


 
ne DU nicht du machst ja alles kaput! nim das ding vom Rigger
Reifen werden noch geändert


----------



## rigger (30. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt meins hat ja schon einiges mitgemacht und hält noch bombe!!


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Dezember 2011)

das DING vom rigger 

jetzt hört aber mal auf


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2011)

der rigger wünscht sich doch sowieso ein neues, da könnte der schlabber doch mal nachhelfen...nur vorher eine auaschlußklausel unterschreiben lassen, kein regressanspruch


----------



## rigger (30. Dezember 2011)

Wieso Haftpflichtschaden, neupreis von annodazumal rechnen und fertig ist das neue Bike!


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2011)

rigger, ich glaub da mußt du dem alteisenmann noch geld dazu geben damit es vom hof kommt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wieso Haftpflichtschaden, neupreis von annodazumal rechnen und fertig ist das neue Bike!


 
wieviel d-mark hat es denn damals  gekostet rigger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Dezember 2011)

Du meinst doch Reichsmark!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Dezember 2011)

...und ich wollte dem schlabber mal mein 301 leihen..., war ich da besoffen??


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2011)

Reichsmark?
Da dürfte es etwa 25.000.000 gekostet haben. 

Macht in Euro etwa so viel wie eine Packung Kippen, ein kleines Pils und ne Pommes!


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2011)

vielleicht als dosenpfand versuchen 

ich nehme die pommes.....


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2011)

@Herbert

sieht gut aus. So eins hatte ich auch mal in Beobachtung hier im Forum.
War das mal in raw?


----------



## Totoxl (30. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt lasst doch mal den Rigger und sein Bike in ruhe...
Jeder so wie er meint.


----------



## rigger (30. Dezember 2011)

da steh ich drüber, das hat bei herbert 190,- gekostet...


----------



## M.N. (30. Dezember 2011)

An alle aus den der pure Neid spricht: 

http://www.downhill-board.com/63096-verkaufe-haibike-ride-sl-mod-2009-dh.html

die können sich es hier auch SEHR PREISWERT kaufen!


----------



## M.N. (30. Dezember 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> vielleicht als dosenpfand versuchen
> 
> ich nehme die pommes.....



Ich kenne da Bikes wenn man gegen die schnippt, hört es sich echt an wie eine leere Cola Dose!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (30. Dezember 2011)

da ist man mal eben sein bike reparieren
und schwupps ist ne währungsdiskussion im gange

rigger
ich brauch dein "gutes stück" nicht
bier und pommes nehm ich aber auch so 

schulte
ich hatte dich damals gewarnt und auf die schlabberproblematik hingewiesen....und ja, du musst besoffen gewesen sein


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2011)

der rigger ist schon groß,der kann mit " mein papa kann aber"und "meiner hat lederlenkrad und dreitonhupe" gut umgehen.

@schlabber
wie sieht es den mit einem panzer aus der waffenschmiede kona aus?
wäre bestimmt ein schöner kampf zwischen euch beiden.
der oben will zerstören,der unten ewig leben.


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Dezember 2011)

tb du poet
das hast du schön gesagt

die vernunft sagt ja
das herz sagt nein
aber leider ist der verstand, der über die vernunft entscheidet, schon in früheren jahren irgendwo verloren gegangen....


----------



## M.N. (30. Dezember 2011)

@ Rigger hast du das Angebot schon gesehen: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/455634/cat/45

ist das nicht was du suchst?


----------



## herby-hancoc (30. Dezember 2011)

Neues proyekt ist ein Demo von 2009 in orange


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Dezember 2011)

wenn Iher wüstet, wer bei mir nach Kona Bikes fragt, würdet Ihr Euch wundern. Tief im Herzen wollen doch alle eins.

Bitte nicht kommentieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (30. Dezember 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> wenn Iher wüstet, wer bei mir nach Kona Bikes fragt, würdet Ihr Euch wundern. Tief im Herzen wollen doch alle eins.
> 
> Bitte nicht kommentieren!


Ich war es nicht, das ist mein voller Ernst!!!!


----------



## Prezident (30. Dezember 2011)

Wie oft denn noch
Kona for the Long Sweet Ride


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Dezember 2011)

Ernst? Kenn ich garnicht.


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2011)

M.N. schrieb:


> Ich kenne da Bikes wenn man gegen die schnippt, hört es sich echt an wie eine leere Cola Dose!



japp, das stimmt....wie gut nur das cola eben auch ne angesagte "marke" ist


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2011)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> . Tief im Herzen wollen doch alle eins.
> 
> Bitte nicht kommentieren!


 
mach ich nicht.
oder doch ganz kurz.

da ist er wieder,eines jeden ureigenster instinkt.
der starke partner an der seite,der einen über alle berge hebt ,aber auch mit einem durch alle täler fegt.
auf dem weg dazwischen dann alle unsere schwächen verwischen.
der federt und dämpft , für einen kämpft.


ganz kurz,hatte ich versprochen


----------



## jojo2 (30. Dezember 2011)

ach du poet
noch´n gedicht - bitte


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2011)

und nimm die cola-dose aus deinem profil, das ist meine, da hab ich das abo drauf 

geht doch


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Dezember 2011)

Christoph, watt Du da jeden Abend trinkst ist Astra Rotlicht Dosenbier und keine Cola.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Dezember 2011)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> schulte
> ich hatte dich damals gewarnt und auf die schlabberproblematik hingewiesen....und ja, du musst besoffen gewesen sein



...ich glaub, das war der Tag als ich auf den Kopf gefallen bin..., Alk..., da könnte ich mich bestimmt dran erinnern.

Aber das wäre mal ein Test! Liteville und das LV Forum protzen immer so schön damit, dass die Dinger unkaputtbar sind. DU könntest das Gegenteil beweisen! 

Sag mal, die Trails usw. aus dem Film "Loose again", kennst Du die?


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2011)

ach, das waren die rot-weißen dosen...na, besser als die dosen vom aldi, die taugen nix, die sind zu "weich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (30. Dezember 2011)

Schulte
Zb Victor ab Minute 7 in Loose Again wurde in Witten Kohlensiepen und Umgebung gedreht


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke, da bin ich letztens mal vorbei gefahren. Sollten wir mal zusammne hin!  Sollten eh mal demnächst zusammen hier im Tal ne Runde drehen!


----------



## Prezident (30. Dezember 2011)

Sobald ich mein neues Bike habe bin ich dabei
War vor ein paar Tagen mit den Leuten von Victor aus dem Vid im Burgholz unterwegs
Man was haben wir hier für geniale Trails


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Dezember 2011)

hat jemand Bock mit mir morgen nach Wuppertal zu fahren? Dort dann mit Prezident ein bischen biken.


----------



## Prezident (31. Dezember 2011)

Schulte wäre dann sicher  auch mit am Board


----------



## Prezident (31. Dezember 2011)

Schulte wäre dann sicher  auch mit am Board 
Einen schönen feuchten und Schlammigen Sylvester Ride


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Dezember 2011)

müde Krieger sag ich da nur. Machen wohl alle brav heia bei ihrer Mutti


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2011)

betthupferl für dich,mein you tube video 2011

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1FfZujLmOc&feature=endscreen&NR=1"]Funny talking dog!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Dezember 2011)

das ist ja ein cooles Video, wieso komm ich nicht auf so was? Ich sollte wenieger biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (31. Dezember 2011)

hahaaaaaa
geiles vid

@prezi + schulte + chris
ich will mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ein paar von den trails kenne ich auch...
also kohlensiepen und umgebung...


----------



## Prezident (31. Dezember 2011)

Wann kommt ihr dann? Schulte hat auch zugesagt
So gute Nacht


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2011)

ich wünsche allen eine erfolgreiche ,kilometerreiche und crashfreie saison 2012.
dann gibt es wieder neue tolle geschichten  aus neuen tollen bikerevieren und bestimmt auch für den ein oder anderen ein neues tolles mopped.
gedichte und geschichten aus dem teutonischen wald werden dann natürlich auch neu aufgelegt.


----------



## Totoxl (31. Dezember 2011)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich wünsche allen eine erfolgreiche ,kilometerreiche und crashfreie saison 2012.
> dann gibt es wieder neue tolle geschichten  aus neuen tollen bikerevieren und bestimmt auch für den ein oder anderen ein neues tolles mopped.
> gedichte und geschichten aus dem teutonischen wald werden dann natürlich auch neu aufgelegt.



Ich auch...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch...kommt gut und heile ins neue Jahr
und nächstes Jahr wird auch wieder mehr mit den Teuto Chaoten gefahren!!!

MFG


----------



## schlabberkette (31. Dezember 2011)

die ketten wünschen euch ebenfalls einen guten rutsch
und natürlich nur das beste für´s neue jahr!!!

feiert schön 

freuen uns auf 2012 mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (31. Dezember 2011)

ichauch  ichauch
guten rutsch

und ich freu mich schon auf
die gedichte

und all den harten stoff hier


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich auch von mir einen guten Rutsch! Feiert schön und treibt´s nicht zu wild!

Nächstes Jahr fahre ich auch wieder mit euch. Dieses Jahr ist mir das Wetter zu schlecht.


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2011)

ja dann prost, feiert schön, und macht eure Vorsätze war.
morgen biken?
und mal ein kleiner frühlingsbote, wäre doch auch mal ne überlegung wert:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20751865"]Auf Singletrails durchs "andere Ligurien" on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2011)

auch von mir gute wünsche für's jahr 2012...möge euch all das gelingen was ihr euch vorgenommen habt....

kommt gut rein ins neue jahr.....


----------



## jojo2 (31. Dezember 2011)

*offtopic:*

morgen biken?
ich hab grad alles geklärt:
ich darf morgen
sacht wann


----------



## rigger (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2012! 

Ich hoffe nächstes jahr öfter mit euch biken zu können, mal schauen was 2012 so alle bringt!

Morgen biken hatte ich auch überlegt, ma schauen wie fit ich morgen bin.


----------



## M.N. (31. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir, euch allen einen guten Start in 2012!


----------



## herby-hancoc (31. Dezember 2011)

Frohes neues Bikejahr auch von mir !


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2011)

diddie40 schrieb:


> und mal ein kleiner frühlingsbote, wäre doch auch mal ne überlegung wert:


 
ich habe im märz 3 wochen urlaub,bin dabei.
finale oho
finale ohohoho


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2011)

jojo, so um 11:00 rum wäre gut, bei dauerregen wohl eher nicht, ich schau morgen früh mal aus dem fenster und melde mich dann noch mal

tb, urlaub im märz habe ich leider nicht. kann in der zeit vom 29.3.- 15.4.
Ferienwohnung scheint man ganz günstig zu bekommen.
mit 4 bikern in meinem bulli wären die spritkosten auch moderat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünschen euch ebenfalls einen guten rutsch und ein glückliches neues Jahr

Richard und Tobi


----------



## Der Cherusker (31. Dezember 2011)

Guten Rutsch und Frohes Neues, natürlich auch vom FB und macht euch nicht zu viele gute Vorsätze fürs neue Jahr die gehen meistens in die Hose!!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Dezember 2011)

so als letzter einen guten Rutsch wünschen ist natürlich doof, aber nagut. Guten Rutsch an alle!

Komme gerade aus Wuppertal zurück, ist auf alle Fälle eine Reise wert. Ich hoffe wir können bald mal mit alle Mann dahin. Prezident hat uns tolle Trails und feutchte DH´s gezeigt.
Leider hat der Prezident andere Sorgen, während wir biken waren, haben irgendwelche Pferdediebe sein Bike aus der Garage geklaut.

Finale war ich schon, bin sofort dabei!


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Biken wäre cool. Aber bitte nicht so früh. Wie wärs bei mir, ne schöne große Runde raus ins Hinterland?


----------



## Prezident (31. Dezember 2011)

Chris war eine feucht fröhliche Schlammschlacht heute die richtig Spaß gemacht hat
Allen einen guten Übergang


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Dezember 2011)

werden wir auf alle Fälle wiederholen.


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2011)

muss morgen um 15:00 wieder zu hause sein, deswegen bitte nicht so spät bei criss finde ich auch ok


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Dezember 2011)

11 bei mir? ich bin dabei


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues Jahr!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (1. Januar 2012)

frohes neues !!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (1. Januar 2012)

*frohes neues jahr viele glückliche momente im hier und jetzt*


----------



## diddie40 (1. Januar 2012)

10° und leichter nieselregen.
werde aber gleich los fahren.
bin um 11:00 am Parkplatz Dörenther Berg,
wenn jemand lust hat mit mir ne neujahrsrunde zu drehen ...


----------



## Ketta (1. Januar 2012)

@diddie: wir frühstücken noch, 11h schaffen wir nicht, hier regnets auch grad in Strömen, werden evtl hier ne runde drehen...


*frohes Neues auch von mir!!*


----------



## jojo2 (1. Januar 2012)

sorry diddie,
das war heute morgen etwas spät geworden bei mir
(ich bin keine kleinen kinder mehr gewohnt)
hätte sich nicht mehr gelohnt, noch in den teuto zu fahren.

m.n. du fährst doch jetzt auch ein commencal?
dann so ne?

schönes neues jahr allen


----------



## M.N. (1. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> m.n. du fährst doch jetzt auch ein commencal?
> dann so ne?



Ja und ja!

Frohes neues Jahr, euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Leute!!!


----------



## diddie40 (1. Januar 2012)

das neue jahr hat gut begonnen, bin ne gemütliche 3h-tour zum nassen dreieck und zurück, war zwar nass und super matschig, aber bei den temperaturen eigentlich angenehm
morgen habe ich so ab 14:00 zeit


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Januar 2012)

respekt diddie,
bei dem wetter,biker durch und durch.
vermutlich habe ich zu der gleichen zeit grade die flatline verlassen und die meisten lebenswichtigen funktionen setzten nach und nach auch wieder ein.

frohes neues


----------



## enduro pro (1. Januar 2012)

frohes neues....

wie fühlt es sich an "hugh heffner" zu sein TB  hast du alles im griff gehabt??? hast du die nummer mit der gitarre rausgeholt


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Teutos und Flachländler,

frohes neues aus wuppertal!

Bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## Prezident (1. Januar 2012)

Und nochmal ein frohes neues ausm tal


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Januar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> frohes neues....
> 
> wie fühlt es sich an "hugh heffner" zu sein TB  hast du alles im griff gehabt??? hast du die nummer mit der gitarre rausgeholt


 
showdown in ibbtown.
gitarre gespielt,mit dem stinker von der terasse gedropt,armdrücken,all in urlaub auf malle,usw.
alle register gezogen.
falls eine von den schnitten dich fragen sollte,die antwort heißt:
"ja er war tatsächlich downhill weltmeister".
besten dank


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Januar 2012)

Mensch Thomas du alter Geniesser!  Scheint ja eine wilde Party gewesen zu sein.  Warst Du DH-Weltmeister auf Jonas oder Moorewood?  War der FB dein Groupie?   Bitte dringend Infos

[AQUOTE=Teuto Biker;9063660]showdown in ibbtown.
gitarre gespielt,mit dem stinker von der terasse gedropt,armdrücken,all in urlaub auf malle,usw.
alle register gezogen.
falls eine von den schnitten dich fragen sollte,die antwort heißt:
"ja er war tatsächlich downhill weltmeister".
besten dank[/QUOTE]


----------



## cannondude (1. Januar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> morgen habe ich so ab 14:00 zeit


Um 14.00h bin ich dabei. Wanderparkplatz Dörenther Klippen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Mensch Thomas du alter Geniesser! Scheint ja eine wilde Party gewesen zu sein.  War der FB dein Groupie? Bitte dringend Infos
> 
> wilde party????
> nee ganz normal.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. Januar 2012)

Teuto du alter Schwerenöter!!


----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2012)

das mit der "brustvergrößerung durch handauflegen" ist doch von anfang der 90ger, das können die mädels auch noch nicht gekannt haben, da waren sie ja noch nicht auf der welt


----------



## Totoxl (2. Januar 2012)

Die Nummer hätte auf unserer Party auch ziehen können, nach dem die hier alle Liter weiße Spanische Fliege/Energy rein geschüttet haben.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Januar 2012)

@toto
bitte reserviere mir karten für eure nächste party.


----------



## diddie40 (2. Januar 2012)

schaffe es heute nicht zum biken


----------



## Prezident (2. Januar 2012)

Noch einer Lust Sa ca 11 Uhr mit chris, Schulte, Jojo und mir auf eine Bergische Trailtour im Tal? Schulte ist der Trailguide


----------



## diddie40 (2. Januar 2012)

Samstag hätte ich auch mal zeit mit euch zu fahren, wäre gerne dabei


----------



## Prezident (2. Januar 2012)

Na dann komm mit diddi schließ dich mal mit den anderen kurz


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Januar 2012)

ist wirklich super da und auch nicht so wirklich weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (2. Januar 2012)

chris, fährst du zufällig die A1 runter?
dann könntest du mich an der Abfahrt Ladbergen aufgabeln?


----------



## Prezident (2. Januar 2012)

Chris warte ab der Schulte packt nochmal richtig krasse Trails dazu 
Ich lass mich auch mal überraschen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Januar 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

das wird spaßig! Die Trails sind nicht sooooo super derb aber teilweise richtig flowig und eine Reise wert! Ich stell uns ne schöne Tour zusammen aber packt auch ein paar Körner ein, denn es ist vergleichbar mit Glüder was die Hömmes angeht. Man kann jederzeit aussteigen aber wie üblich muss sich jeder Trail erstrampelt werden.

PS: Andre, hast Du nen WLAN Bus?


----------



## Prezident (2. Januar 2012)

Jo hab den WLAN Bus


----------



## rigger (2. Januar 2012)

WLAN bus?


----------



## Prezident (2. Januar 2012)

Bin am arbeiten und Schulte wundert sich anscheinend warum ich die ganze Zeit online bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. Januar 2012)

Aussendienst oder was?


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Januar 2012)

ja Diddie, ich nimm Dich hucke PAck. Ist bestimmt auch noch mehr Platz drinn.

Allerdings könnte Prezident auch mal seine Linie verlassen und uns alle mitnehmen.55 Leute passen da doch rein?!


----------



## rigger (2. Januar 2012)

ah der groschen ist gefallen...


----------



## Prezident (2. Januar 2012)

Gerade kann ich dir 40 Sitz- und 70 stehplätze anbieten
Wenn du möchtest kann ich aber mit was größerem Vorfahren


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Januar 2012)

ich wollt schon immer mal die SChwebebahn benutzen. Meinst Du Du kannst das was für mich regeln.


----------



## Prezident (2. Januar 2012)

Schwebebahn selber fahren? Da musst warten bis ich befördert werde  mitfahren ist kein Ding wofür besitze ich ein Dienstausweis und Firmenticket ausserdem kenn ich eh jeden Kontrolleur 
Darfst nur keine Angst mitbringen die Dinger fallen oft runter


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Januar 2012)

hauptsache Du tankst das Ding voll, daß wir auch hin und zurück kommen


----------



## herby-hancoc (2. Januar 2012)

Kann man auch mit der Bahn auch dropen oder nur Anlieger fahren


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Januar 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Kann man auch mit der Bahn auch dropen oder nur Anlieger fahren



Samstag Regemwahrscheinlichkeit bei 100% lt.  Wetter. com!


----------



## Prezident (3. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Samstag Regemwahrscheinlichkeit bei 100% lt.  Wetter. com!



Bist ein Warmduscher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. Januar 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Bist ein Warmduscher?



Ne,  aber biken im Dauerregen ist nicht so der Hit. Ansonsten wuerde och gerne mal wieder biken!


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Januar 2012)

ich überleg die ganze Zeit was das Droppen und Anlieger fahren mit dem Wetter zu tun hat

Wenn man erstmal nass ist, ist es egal, fast egal.


----------



## Prezident (3. Januar 2012)

Also letztes mal hab ich festgestellt das auch bei schlechten Wetter der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt mit der richtigen Kleidung 
Aber ohne chris seine wundersocken würd ich das auch nicht mehr machen 
Leider kann die Bahn nur Anlieger fahren


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ich überleg die ganze Zeit was das Droppen und Anlieger fahren mit dem Wetter zu tun
> hat
> 
> Wenn man erstmal nass ist, ist es egal, fast egal.



Stimmt!  Die Antwortfunktion hat meine Wetterinfo an den falschen Beitrag angehaengt.


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Januar 2012)

na dann will ich mal hoffen das die Wettervorhersage genau so unzuverlässig wie die Antwortfunktion ist.

Scott Busi, versuch mal mit zukommen, es ist auch bei Nässe gut da!


----------



## Totoxl (3. Januar 2012)

Jojo evtl. ist das was für deinen Gabelservice
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_30843.htm?WT.mc_id=2012-01-02-17-32


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2012)

ich hoffe das der albrecht weiß was er an toto hat.

hier noch was für alle die  ein schlechtes gewissen haben  weil sie  glauben  im letzten jahr zu viele biketeile gekauft zu  haben.
zubehör und teile scheinen in 2012 echte luxusartikel zu werden.
ich habe gestern folie zum abkleben des rahmens bei dem marktführer für motorradzubehör  gekauft.
3 bögen für 4.99 euronen stand am regal.
an der kasse wollte die schöne frau (kannte den trick mit dem handauflegen schon ) dann 7.99 kassieren.
es stellte sich dann raus das der preis am regal noch aus 2011 war, in 2012 kostet die gleiche folie 8 statt 5 euro.
hätte ich das nur gewußt,ich hätte in 2011 rahmenabklebefolieaktien gekauft ohne ende.


----------



## enduro pro (3. Januar 2012)

ach das kann ich so mir bestätigen...heute haben bei mir 8 schöne neue F.A.G. 6001 lager einzug gehalten und das zu  40.- incl. ein und auspressen
bei der maschinenwerkstatt meines vertrauens  die waren voll heiß mal kleine lager zu machen


----------



## jojo2 (3. Januar 2012)

für alle, die nicht ständig auf meiner profilseite rumhängen,
gibt´s trotzdem was auf die augen

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34340906"]Fishing under ice on Vimeo[/ame]



danke toto 

auch für deinen einsatz bei dem albrecht - du scheinst da ja 
ne ganz große nummer zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (3. Januar 2012)

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/Disco-Down-racing-in-a-club-2012.html

Demnächst als Event bei Chris im Haus


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Januar 2012)

ich glaub ich muss anbauen.


----------



## herby-hancoc (3. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss anbauen.


 
gute Idee Fundamente, Stahlhalle so 70 mal 120 meter und schon hast du dein eigenen Fun und Test bereich 
komme Morgen zum ausmessen vorbei!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2012)

fb traumreisen 2012

wer will mit ?
der fb und ich fahren ab dem 12.03 für ein paar tage oder auch eine ganze woche biken .
wohin es geht liegt am wetter.


----------



## diddie40 (3. Januar 2012)

wünsche euch viel spaß und gute trails
wer mit diddie coolman-reisen fahren will, biete mitfahrgelegenheit zu sonnigen trails in der zeit von ende märz bis mitte april


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2012)

die reinste reisebörse hier,auf gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (3. Januar 2012)

welcher veranstalter bieten denn "last minute"


----------



## diddie40 (3. Januar 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> http://m.pinkbike.com/news/Disco-Down-racing-in-a-club-2012.html
> 
> Demnächst als Event bei Chris im Haus


 
indoorcycling statt karstadt
super idee


----------



## diddie40 (3. Januar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> welcher veranstalter bieten denn "last minute"


 
biete frühbucherrabatt
bis 1000km entfernung nur 50 Sprittkosten bei mindestens 4 teilnehmern.


----------



## Prezident (3. Januar 2012)

50 Euronen für das Diddie-Reise-Mobil? Das nenn ich mal ein Schnäppchen


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2012)

für paradise richard 
ein vid mit deinem lieblingslied 

http://video.mpora.com/watch/LSXmcJaHB/hd/


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2012)

und jetzt noch eins für alle...

http://video.mpora.com/watch/0xEbEQqxW/hd/


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Januar 2012)

Herbert, Du weisst doch, ich hab nur 1000 Quadratmeter. Wir müssen in die Höhe bauen. Ich denk das so an 4 Stockwerke, besser 5. Dann sollten wir auch genug gefälle haben.

Komme übrigens gerade mit Werner und Sascha aus dem Dreck. Macht echt Spass bei dem Wetter. Hoffe Samstag regnet es aus Eimern! Wer ist denn mit von der Partie?


----------



## rigger (3. Januar 2012)

[video]http://player.vimeo.com/video/18245914[/video]


----------



## rigger (3. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18245914"]http://vimeo.com/18245914[/ame]


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Januar 2012)

Video Battle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Macht echt Spass bei dem Wetter. Hoffe Samstag regnet es aus Eimern! Wer ist denn mit von der Partie?



ich.
ich ziehe am samstag dann auch wieder meine buddelhose an,
wie gestern - und stimmt,
das war bei dem wetter ma wieder so richtig schön im wald.

wann lädst du den diddie ein? ich will dann auch dazusteigen.


----------



## diddie40 (4. Januar 2012)

A1 Autohof Ladbergen ( Araltankstelle )
Wieviel Uhr?


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Januar 2012)

denke mal so 10 Uhr, aber wir können das am besten Freitag besprechen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Januar 2012)

Tach Jungs,

habt Ihr schon mit dem Prezi ausgemacht wo der Treffpunkt ist? Wie soll eigentlich Eure Tour ausschauen? Soll ich (wir) mir eine nette Runde ausdenken, mit viel Flow oder möglichst derb (ist aber eher wenig möglich, ausser es ist nass, was ja vermutlich sein wird...). Oder eine Mischung aus beidem?


----------



## enduro pro (4. Januar 2012)

noch 26 wochen bis saalbach

ihr könnt schon mal die socken waschen


----------



## Prezident (4. Januar 2012)

Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 60% den ganzen Tag verteilt
Besser als 100 wie noch vor 2 Tagen


----------



## Prezident (4. Januar 2012)

Würd sagen Treffpunkt ist Zoo/Stadion Parkplatz
Chris weiß wo das ist
Erstmal gemütlich die Trasse hoch


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Januar 2012)

schöne Trails mit dem einen oder anderen DH. Treffpunkt am besten beim Zoo, bzw. der Parkplatz unterhalb.


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Januar 2012)

ey ihr knallharten freehiller und downrider
wer hat bock auch mal andere muskelgruppen zu trainieren
am 21.01. ab 16 uhr gibt´s in oberhausen für ca. 30 euronen ne gute gelegenheit dazu 







SUICIDAL  TENDENCIES 
BIOHAZARD
TERROR
WALLS OF JERICHO
LIONHEART
NASTY
CRUSHING CASPARS
STILL SCREAMING	
THE SETUP
RATFACE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (4. Januar 2012)

Hadbanging Inc


----------



## ricobra50 (4. Januar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> für paradise richard
> ein vid mit deinem lieblingslied
> 
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/LSXmcJaHB/hd/



Danke Andre!!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2012)

hier was für freunde des gepflegten bikesports...

falls es schon war sorry...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18205


----------



## jojo2 (5. Januar 2012)

wurde auch zeit, dass du von deinen fliesen 
mal wieder hochguckst
wenn du jetzt wieder so weit bist, dann
guck mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01...hr-loose-again-ist-das-video-des-jahres-2011/


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2012)

jojo, die fliesen mußten krankheitsbedingt ruhen, dafür gab es neue lager im slope style und ne neue, leichtere kurbel kommt heut abend...

und dann muß ich den "kona service center brochterbeck" heut abend wieder öffnen für nen sorgenkind aus ibbenbüren....  inner diese kona's, nix wie ärger mit den teilen    oh chris, du hast das doch nicht gelesen, oder


----------



## jojo2 (5. Januar 2012)

jo
dann sieh ma  zu!
bleib gesund. mann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Januar 2012)

lass die Finger von den Konas, die laufen von allein!


Wer kommt denn am Samstag alles mit? Diddie ist dabei, wer noch?


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Januar 2012)

sei froh das du nicht diese kunden hast enduro
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr28e8fGlXI&feature=related"]BIG DIRTY: Feat Slang Smuggler      - YouTube[/nomedia]

das bei 0:53 min. ist mal ne  platte 

ich bin für samstag raus,arbeiten was sonst.


----------



## diddie40 (5. Januar 2012)

so fährt man wohl wenn der verstand aussetzt


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Januar 2012)

ich seh fast nur Rocky Mountain und Kona Bikes, wo sind denn Liteville, Canyon und co?! Waren wohl nicht von Anfang an dabei


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2012)

das was der typ in der werkstatt bei 0:20 ungefähr mit der gabel macht, das hab ich mit deiner zochi auch gemacht TB, deshalb läuft sie so gut


----------



## jojo2 (5. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn am Samstag alles mit? Diddie ist dabei, wer noch?



ich


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Januar 2012)

Prima, wir besprechen am besten morgen die Einzelheiten.


----------



## Totoxl (5. Januar 2012)

Hier nochmal für den TB.



Das Bild kommt aus dem Bremsentest des Moutainbike Magazine und ja, gestanden.


----------



## diddie40 (5. Januar 2012)

Da kannste auch mit Felgenbremsen runter fallen


----------



## diddie40 (5. Januar 2012)

morgen soll die sonne mal wieder scheinen, hat jemand lust zu biken? zeit ist mir egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für den TB.
> 
> 
> 
> Das Bild kommt aus dem Bremsentest des Moutainbike Magazine und ja, gestanden.


 
fake oder???
hammer!!!!!
aber fake oder???
wo kann man das downloaden??
muß ich haben!!!
geiler fake!!!!!
oder?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Januar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> fake oder???
> hammer!!!!!
> aber fake oder???
> wo kann man das downloaden??
> ...



das hatte ich mich schon gefragt, als ichs in der Zeitung sah..., würd gern mal wissen, wie das da wirklich aussieht, bzw. wo fährt der her?


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2012)

abgeseilt bestimmt :daumen

...mensch karsten, ich hab dein bike gestern im "short travel porno thread" gesehen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Januar 2012)

tja..., seitdem Dein Dämpfer drinne ist schaun alle gern hin!

Schad, dass Du morgen nicht im Tal bist!

Hoffe Dir gehts gut soweit!! Ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2012)

soweit alöles fit....erkältungsbedingt wird allerdings im moment nur geschraubt und nicht gefahren  das ein oder andere neue teil hat den weg ans bike gefunden...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Januar 2012)

ans Intense? Das geht noch schicker? Naja..., wennse meinst 

Ich hab vermutlich ab morgen ne Erkältung, wenn ich mitm Prezident und ich weiss garnicht wem noch durch 3 °C und Bindfadenregen muss 

(hätte aber auch was gutes,dann müsste ich mir am Dienstag nicht die Weisheitszähnchen ziehen lassen)


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2012)

Termine, Termine, Termine

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12591

Hi...

es wird mal zeit das wir einen termin zum gemeinsamen radel mit karsten und den anderen "weitanreisenden" veranstalten...

hier die einladung für den ritt im teuto, wir zeigen euch schöne trails, nette stellen, nette leute...der termin ist noch weit, daher viel zeit es zu planen und sich anzumelden....

also anmelden, anmelden, anmelden


----------



## xen54 (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich sicher sein könnte, dass ich mein neues Rad bis dahin habe, hätte ich sogar Lust (und Zeit) mitzufahren.
Das werde ich aber leider wohl erst kurz vorher erfahren...

Spricht was dagegen, wenn ich nen Kumpel mitnehmen würde, damit ich nicht so alleine bin? 

(Für alle die es interessiert, es ist ein Poison Acetone geworden. Ich habe es über die Feiertage bei einem Bekannten Probefahren dürfen )


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2012)

nö, spricht nichts dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2012)

diddie is # 1


----------



## jojo2 (6. Januar 2012)

diddie und christian
bleibt´s dabei - morgen 10 uhr autohof ladbergen?




enduro
am 05.02. um 11?

dann würde ich von der torte am nachmittag ausgeschlossen.
das geht leider nicht.



aber wieg dich nicht in sicherheit
ich fahr schon noch mal mit


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. Januar 2012)

10 Uhr Autohof Ladbergen, da wo auch MC Donalds ist. Speichert aber meine Handy Nummer ab!


----------



## diddie40 (6. Januar 2012)

alles klar


----------



## jojo2 (6. Januar 2012)

handy?
christian
ich weiß doch gar nicht wie das...
ach kagge
ich steh dann einfach da rum
hab ja mein rad dabei, das reicht mir dann


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. Januar 2012)

hier Händy: 0177-144 34 04


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. Januar 2012)

soll ich dich jetzt anrufen??

hast du uns eigentlich am mittwoch noch im hüggel gesucht?


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. Januar 2012)

ne ich war nicht mehr im Hüggel. Erst Abends sind wir gefahren. Brauchst nicht anrufen, kannste aber wenn Du verlangen nach mir hast


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2012)

jojo, hab ich mich verklickt... 10.00 natürlich, wie immer.....nichts neues im neuen jahr...
ach und coesfeld und münster, greven und ibbebüren, riesenbeck und all die, die ich vergessen habe sind auch willkommen  ladbergen auch...


----------



## avid49 (6. Januar 2012)

Hier für alle die noch sowas gebrauchen:beste Preis der Stadt!!

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/sattelstuetzen/rockshox-reverb-316mm-mmx/305387.html


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2012)

Ich muss am 4.2 abends noch um die Häuser, aber das soll wohl klappen.

Hier nochmal der Bericht zum Foto von Herrn Schmitt


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2012)

der hat das wirklich gemacht!
der ist da wirklich runter!
fetten respekt.


@chrisxrossi
was hast du mir da verkauft???????????????

ich wollte mit dem bild den stinker und den kleinen häuptling schocken.
statt dessen lagen die beiden sich lachend in den gabeln und mußten sich die schläuche halten.
das einzige was ich vor lauter gelächter noch verstehen konnte war sowas wie "zu kleine murmeln".
was soll ich machen?


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. Januar 2012)

aufblasen!!! Wenn sich dann immer noch nichts tut, Implantate.


----------



## jojo2 (6. Januar 2012)

ach tb
quatsch
du brauchst nur weitere hosen


enduro
dann is ja gut

weiß zwar noch nicht, was an dem sonntag ansteht
aber im teuto fahren und danach torte essen,
kann ich mir eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen
passo liest du gerade mit?


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2012)

hey christian, hast du noch ein paar oliven zum avid-bremsleitungen kürzen???


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. Januar 2012)

normal ja, muss ich mal raussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Januar 2012)

Dann nehm ich auch genau die!!! Ich hab letztens 10 Euro hier im Laden bezahlt, samt dem nuppi den man einschrauben muss. Ist das der normale Preis? Also Zubehör ist teuer, ich weiß, aber so???


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ist das der normale Preis? Also Zubehör ist teuer, ich weiß, aber so???


 
warte erst noch,vielleicht kann der toto wieder was bei dem albrecht drehen,der kann da gut mit.
euch viel spaß und fahrt nicht über die wupper.


----------



## jojo2 (7. Januar 2012)

wir sind glückskinder!
uns wird viel geschenkt
wr erhalten nach einzelnen vorhersagen
leichten regen, sprühregen, starken regen, mäßigen regen und auch schauer

da komm mir einer mit den eskimos und ihren 26, 
oder was weiß ich wievielen,  verschiedenen schneesorten


so viel namen für dieses naturschauspiel "wasser von oben und von vorne und von hinten und von unten 
und auf der brille und in den klamtotten" 
gibt es sonst nur in 
schottland und auf dieser insel im atlantik, deren namen ich jetzt grad vergessen hab

hach
wir glückskindchen
(hab grad im pedaliero den bericht über die bike mongolia von sven greber 
gelesen, bin jetzt noch stoked). 

aber heute leben wir unseren traum!
radfahren im und unter wasser - vier stunden kalt duschen 
im wald!


----------



## rigger (7. Januar 2012)

Viel Spass heute in WTal!!


----------



## Prezident (7. Januar 2012)

Jojo war gerade mit den Hunden im Wald und wenn es so bleibt mit dem Wetter sind wir echt Glückskinder


----------



## diddie40 (7. Januar 2012)

Bei uns hat´s grad angefangen mit den leichten schauern, warten wir mal auf den leichten nieselregen.
für die warmduscher:
http://www.mtbsimulator.de/?gclid=CKOukeavva0CFS9ItAodtTCf_A


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2012)

Bei mir schüttet es wie aus Kübeln. Da dusche ich lieber warm zu Hause.
bin wohl eher ein Warmduscher


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. Januar 2012)

wo gehts denn heute hin???? will auch mal wieder biken ;-))
muß aber leider noch wohnung suchen;-((

viel spaß den harten die bei dem sch...Wetter fahren


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. Januar 2012)

<a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1039272" title="willingen heute" ><img src="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/2/7/3/8/_/medium/webcam_turm.jpg?0" /></a>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. Januar 2012)




----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>


Nein, es geht nicht nach Willingen sondern nach Wuppertal.
Auf wetter.com war heute ein Bericht das die Schwebebahn ab heute mit Rettungsringen ausgestattet wird :-D


----------



## M.N. (7. Januar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey christian, hast du noch ein paar oliven zum avid-bremsleitungen kürzen???



Bekommst du auch in Emsdetten bei Homann für ein par Cent!


----------



## Totoxl (7. Januar 2012)

der msghostrider77 ist wieder da, lange nichts von dir gelesen und nicht gesehen. schöne grüße aus dem EL.
alle anderen grüße ich auch mal an dieser Stelle.

Toto grüßt euch und den Rest der Welt.


----------



## rigger (7. Januar 2012)

Hey Pascal, wie gehts? Neue Wohnung weil se zu klein ist?

Ich hoffe man sieht sich bald!!


----------



## Ketta (7. Januar 2012)

Noch jemand morgen im Teuto dabei?

Wir starten um 11.30 in Dörenthe...(ketten und ricobra)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (7. Januar 2012)

hätte wohl Bock, mache es aber ein wenig Wetter abhängig


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2012)

Wenn das Wetter so einigermaßen paßt komme ich auch.
Hab schon Bike Entzug!


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. Januar 2012)

avid49 schrieb:


> Hier für alle die noch sowas gebrauchen:beste Preis der Stadt!!
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/sattelstuetzen/rockshox-reverb-316mm-mmx/305387.html


Bester Preis in der Stadt, Bester Preis im Land, ist bestellt!! Danke für den Tipp, Werner!!!


----------



## rigger (7. Januar 2012)

Allerdings nichts zum kürzen dabei, is ne Bulk verpackung.


----------



## enduro pro (7. Januar 2012)

macht nix, nen cuttermesser und ne neue olive und schon is fertig....


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. Januar 2012)

Ja siehste muß mir noch nicht mal Gedanken machen die macht sich der Enduro ja schonund wenn ich nicht weiter weiß gehe ich nach Brochterbeck da wird dir gehelft!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2012)

was???????????
im kwc werden auch dropmuschis repariert????


----------



## ricobra50 (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo leute,
war heute 3 std im teuto!
trotz des vielen regen sind die strecken top zu fahren!

Freue mich schon auf morgen! 
Man sieht sich um 11:30 am parkplatz

Lg richard


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Januar 2012)

Jungs, war super mit euch! Freu mich aufs nächste treffen. Ich Schau nachher mal die bewegten Bilder an. Hoffe sie sind was geworden! Schöne grüsse aus dem Tal!


----------



## avid49 (7. Januar 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Bester Preis in der Stadt, Bester Preis im Land, ist bestellt!! Danke für den Tipp, Werner!!!




Gerne doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (7. Januar 2012)

ja, war ne super tour im tal.
schöne trails, nette leute, und glück gehabt mit dem wetter, finde ich.
sind gut in die neue saison gerutscht.
würde gerne bei euch mal ne tages- oder 2-tagestour fahren


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Januar 2012)

Wie ich dem diddi eben schon sagte: wegen mir gern! Könnt euch dann auch gern bei uns einquartieren! Überhaupt kein Thema! Schönes Wochenende noch.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2012)

Richard kannst Du mir morgen meinen Vorbau mitbringen? Nur wenn Du ihn nicht mehr brauchst!


----------



## Prezident (7. Januar 2012)

Hey Mädels war eine tolle Tour heute im Tal
Das Wetter hat sich zum Glück sehr zurückgehalten mit dem Regen
War aber trotzdem ne super Rutschpartie
Welches Handy wurde missbraucht für die Fotos? Los Online stellen


----------



## Totoxl (7. Januar 2012)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand schreiben das ich ein toles Rad habe und es totaler quatsch wäre mir mal wieder einen anderen Rahmen zu holen, da ich ja eigentlich zufrieden mit meinem Bike bin.

Es ginge um den Kandidaten
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/458466/cat/76


----------



## Prezident (7. Januar 2012)

Hast ein tolles Rad Toto
Was willst denn mit dem Ghost Rahmen?
Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich jetzt das Entourage DLX an der Wand hängen habe? Ich glaub ich muss gleich ejakulieren bei diesem Anblick


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2012)

Toto laß es bleiben mit dem Rahmen! Ist zu teuer und von der Geometrie veraltet.
Ist der "Vorgänger" von meinem Northshore und die Geo ist doch inzwischen sehr speziell.


----------



## diddie40 (7. Januar 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand schreiben das ich ein toles Rad habe und es totaler quatsch wäre mir mal wieder einen anderen Rahmen zu holen, da ich ja eigentlich zufrieden mit meinem Bike bin.
> 
> Es ginge um den Kandidaten
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/458466/cat/76


 
Da hilft nur mehr aktiv biken, dann kommt man nicht auf so dumme gedanken.
ich kann morgen leider nicht, spiele auf´m  jazzfrühschoppen beim neusjahrempfang einer aussterbenden partei. wie hieß die noch mal?
hoffentlich können die mich noch bezahlen.
aber die haben bestimmt noch ne fette spendenschwarzkasse.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Hast ein tolles Rad Toto
> Was willst denn mit dem Ghost Rahmen?
> Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich jetzt das Entourage DLX an der Wand hängen habe? Ich glaub ich muss gleich ejakulieren bei diesem Anblick


Beweifotos!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (7. Januar 2012)

ja Toto, da hätste mal mitkommen sollen. Dann hättest Du auch die Bikes der kommenden Mountainbike Rider Ausgabe testen können, da war auch ein Ghost dabei. Da kann der Jojo was zu sagen, er hat das Ghost Lector misshandelt. 
Wir sind zwar nass geworden, haben aber dafür umso mehr Spaß gehabt. 
Dank an alle Wasserfesten.

Foto folgt!

Ich geh dann mal in Deckung Andre, Du hast so lange drauf gewartet, da sollte einiegs raus kommen.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Beweifotos!!!



natuerlich vom Bike und nicht vom Ejakulat!!!!!


----------



## Ketta (7. Januar 2012)

@ Toto: auch von mir, lass es bleiben!!! 
Frag mal den Schlabber, der hatte den Vorgänger ERT 7500, 2x Rahmen gebrochen, Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme ständig verbogen bzw. gebrochen...


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Januar 2012)

jojo, du und lector?
wie konnte das denn passieren???

schulte, mach mal vid fertig, möchte gerne bewegte bilder von eurem schönen tag und der w-taler trails sehen!

scotti, ich bring dir morgen die onyx-reste mit

ghostrider, du bist doch morgen wohl auch dabei?!?!?!


----------



## rigger (7. Januar 2012)

Ich will auch bilder sehen!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand schreiben das ich ein toles Rad habe und es totaler quatsch wäre mir mal wieder einen anderen Rahmen zu holen, da ich ja eigentlich zufrieden mit meinem Bike bin.
> 
> Es ginge um den Kandidaten
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/458466/cat/76


 
was??????????????
der stinker soll weg??????
die krönung der mountainbike technologie ?

du hast  ein tolles rad und es wäre totaler quatsch dir mal wieder einen anderen rahmen zu holen.
du bist doch eigentlich zufrieden mit deinem bike.

C bei guttenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. Januar 2012)

lector??
ich hatte ja keine ahnung
nur die wahl zwischen 20 testbikes und

julian sachte: nimm mal das 
(lieber hätte ich das astrein passende rotwild genommen
habe mich aber nicht getraut dem julian zu widersprechen)
aber das (der) lector rollte auch
ich arbeite noch ein bißchen an meinen fahrkünsten, 
dann zeig ich dem teil mal, wer hier den hannibal macht!

egal
war super heute
astrein und karsten:
ich bin dabei! 
wuppertal bietet offenbar klasse strecken für reichlich tage

hach war das ein matsch
nur mein jumbo
mein jimbo blieb sauber
schade, dem hätte ich die strecken gern gezeigt.

karsten und andre 
ihr seid echt zu beneiden und das geile entourage auch

ach ja
der boris beier (christian: insane888) hat uns geführt
war aber auch nich so schlimm
julian hat sich mit dem vorne immer über so männersachen 
uterhalten

cu!


----------



## Prezident (7. Januar 2012)

Jojo
Das Rotwild hat echt Spaß gemacht
Astreines Enduro Bike
Wie Diddie und Schulte schon sagte kommt bei besserem Wetter nochmal für 2 Tage ins Tal biken
Wär auch sofort dabei


----------



## rigger (7. Januar 2012)

Waren das die Testbikes der MRM Redaktion?

@Toto das Kona hat schon ne super moderne Geometrie, steiler Sitzwinkel, flacher Lenkwinkel, was fehlt dir, der federweg?

Ich hoffe euch ist es nicht so ergangen heute im Schlamm...
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/230022/


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> spiele auf´m  jazzfrühschoppen beim neusjahrempfang einer aussterbenden partei. wie hieß die noch mal?


 
als opener kannst du mal das publikum fragen ob  fdp wirklich" fast drei prozent "heißt,dann bist du ganz schnell wieder zu hause und kannst doch noch biken.
nur so als tip.


----------



## rigger (7. Januar 2012)




----------



## chrisxrossi (7. Januar 2012)

Wuppertaler Trail Bezwinger


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. Januar 2012)

sieht aus als hätte man Pferdediebe in Flagrantie erwischt


----------



## Prezident (7. Januar 2012)

Haha
Super Tour, Klasse Leute und tolle Fotos


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Januar 2012)

Video kommt die Tage! Hab ab Dienstag ja Zeit lange vorm PC abzuhängen


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2012)

??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (7. Januar 2012)

Du spannst uns auf dei Volter, und das bis Dienstag.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> ??


4 Weissheitszähne raus 


chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Du spannst uns auf dei Volter, und das bis Dienstag.



Ja..., vielleicht schaffe ich das morgen

Gute Nacht


----------



## rigger (8. Januar 2012)

hoffentlich unter vollnarkose...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Januar 2012)

Ja! Alles andere


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> sieht aus als hätte man Pferdediebe in Flagrantie erwischt


 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjdRgBAY278"]Bonanza Theme Song      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Januar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> 4 Weissheitszähne raus



musst du etwa schon platz machen für die dritten 

keine angst, bist ja ein großer
ansonsten wird dich janatuerlich schon trösten


----------



## Zico (8. Januar 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> Noch jemand morgen im Teuto dabei?
> Wir starten um 11.30 in Dörenthe...(ketten und ricobra)



Bin dabei!


----------



## Totoxl (8. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Unterstützung, neues Bike wäre auch Quatsch, aber so bin ich halt. Meiner Frau bin ich treu, als Rad hat man es bei mir nicht so leicht. 

Werde heute nicht in den Teuto kommen, bin ein wenig angeschlagen...

viel Spaß beim radeln 

Jojo, erzähl mal bitte genauer, von wegen Testbikes und so


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2012)

bis 10:00 uhr hat es geregnet wie sau.
jetzt sonne,wind , kein regen.
mtb wetter in teutobüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (8. Januar 2012)

Toto komm ins Tal zur Mtb Rider dann kannst dir ein Bike aussuchen zum fahren
Der nette Boris von der Rider sagte wir können gerne vorbeikommen wenn wir mal ein Radl testen wollen


----------



## rigger (8. Januar 2012)

Dat is ja mal vorbildlich vom Boris!!


----------



## Ketta (8. Januar 2012)

@ Teuto, Diddie und Jojo

habe im Internet den Termin für eins der Highlights eures Jahres gefunden: 11./12.08. 2012 

http://www.lrv-noe.at/de/menu_main/...ill--semmering---11.08.2012?freturn=dateflat-


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2012)

ketta 
schon zurück??
ist doch nix passiert - oder?
oahh lass mich raten
- dämperaufhänggun, ne
äähmm schaltauge
ach sach schon: was hat schlabber wieder gemacht??


----------



## ben-ms (8. Januar 2012)

hallo Leute.
komme aus münster und war bislang immer im bad iburger raum unterwegs. will aber nächstes wochenende mal tecklenburg/ibbenbüren und umgebung erkundschaften. ihr scheint euch in dem gebiet ja ganz gut aus zu kennen. könnt ihr mir tipps geben wo man gut fahren kann. 
gruss


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2012)

sorry ben aus ms
muss noch mal mit ketta...

datum steht,
aber anmeldung erst wieder ab mai - oder hab ich da was überlesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (8. Januar 2012)

schlabber ist noch unterwegs, ich bin leicht angeschlagen und zuhaus geblieben

24h: über die Anmeldung hab ich nichts gefunden, ich schätze ist wie im letzten Jahr, da wars ja ab Mai, oder?


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2012)

jo!
mai

gute besserung


toto toto
ab ca. 5:15 gibt´s eine auswahl an rädern
die dürften dir gefallen
gefallen ja auch mir
[ame="http://vimeo.com/33205120"]Race to Fat on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Totoxl (8. Januar 2012)

Coole Gefährte... da könnte man dann schon schwach werden.


----------



## J-L (8. Januar 2012)

Jungens, das war KEIN Lector!

Das war das neue Enduro (Cagua). Aber zu lang für den Jojo.

Hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht mit euch Pellen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. Januar 2012)

Hey Ben keine Tips aus dieser gruppe...die fahren auch ihre Räder immer Kaputt ;-))


----------



## enduro pro (8. Januar 2012)

nicht alle, pascal, nicht alle....und das mit den tipp's ist so wie mit strickmustern, die verrät eine gute handarbeiterinn auch nicht gern


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2012)

hier für ben und alle anderen auch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12598

auch für zico,obwohl der mir ein bißchen angst macht.


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> r zico,... der mir ein bißchen angst macht.



erzähl schon
(aber is ja eigentlich schon klar,
war ja vorherzusehen.
klasse zico!)


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2012)

julian
stimmt!
das lag nicht an mir
das rad war einfach zu groß für mich
ich zwerg ich 
aber ich arbeite noch dran
mit willenskraft schafft man alles!

das lector, das keins ist, ist bestimmt ein tolles rad


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> erzähl schon
> (aber is ja eigentlich schon klar,
> war ja vorherzusehen.
> klasse zico!)


 
wie soll ich sagen?
vielleicht so,
den zico von früher gibt es nicht mehr.
wech isser.
mit dem neuen rad ist auch ein neuer zico geboren.

mit fast provozierender selbstsicherheit stürtzt der sich neuerdings sachen runter an die er mit dem alten bock nicht im traum gedacht hätte.

 roadbook
08.01.2012
der schlabber hat heute nichts kaputt gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (8. Januar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wie soll ich sagen?
> vielleicht so,
> den zico von früher gibt es nicht mehr.
> wech isser.
> ...



Hat er doch! Ich hab's genau gesehen.
Er hat ganz frech und provozierend vor Zico und mir einen Powerslide gemacht und dabei mind. 50cm vom Herrmannswegbeschädigt!! Aber pssst nicht weitersagen!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2012)

sorry sorry
aber das ende ist zu gut
allerdings das zwischen anfang und ende auch
(ich glaube, das ganze in schlammschwarz würde ganz gut widergeben,
wie es julian gestern hinter boris erging - hehe)
also dann los:
*rabba dabba dibba*

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33464756"]Jack and Jill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ricobra50 (8. Januar 2012)

Hat heute wieder richtig Spass gemacht!


----------



## ben-ms (8. Januar 2012)

hi,
werde mich gleich mal für den 15. anmelden, wenn das ok ist. hoffe ich kann bei euch einigermaßen mithalten.
mfg


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hat er doch! Ich hab's genau gesehen.
> Er hat ganz frech und provozierend vor Zico und mir einen Powerslide gemacht und dabei mind. 50cm vom Herrmannswegbeschädigt!! Aber pssst nicht weitersagen!


 
der bericht an hchlaudia geht heute noch raus.
das gefährdet doch die fische im wald.
aber ich sach nix.


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Januar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> den zico von früher gibt es nicht mehr


kann ich zu 180% bestätigen!!!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der schlabber hat heute nichts kaputt gemacht


stimmt nicht ganz
schlabber hat sich selbst ein bißchen kaputt gemacht heute
und ist jetzt müde und schööööön erschöpft

war wirklich mal wieder eine schicke tour heute 

und am schluss gab´s dann als sahnehäubchen oben drauf noch ne neue abfahrt (danke tb, alleine hätt ich mich nicht getraut!)
sind eigentl. zwei abfahrten, aber die zweite wurde noch nicht geknackt! die is was für die techniker oder unerschrockenen unter euch


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> kann ich zu 180% bestätigen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bitte bitte,daß mit dem händchen halten beim durchfahren klappte aber auch erstaunlich gut.
egal was die leute  dachten.


----------



## rigger (8. Januar 2012)

Bilder, wir wollwn bilder sehen....


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Januar 2012)

ach, die leute....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Januar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> musst du etwa schon platz machen für die dritten
> 
> keine angst, bist ja ein großer
> ansonsten wird dich janatuerlich schon trösten



nanana! Die Dritten..., kennst doch meinen Arbeitgeber..., da gibts welche ausm Reagenzglas! Alles Selbstversuche 

Aber Größe schützt vor Angst nicht, leider (oder gut so..., man weiss es nicht).


Viele Grüße und glückwunsch, dass Du heute nix kaputt bekommen hast


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Januar 2012)

danke und ja, heute ist ein feiertag für mich!
der neue votec-zauberlack hält das bike zusammen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Bilder, wir wollwn bilder sehen....


 
bilder ,niemals auf celluloid gebannt ,was heute statt fand.
bilder ,nicht bestimmt für alle augen,sie würden euch des schlafes berauben.
bilder,so groß,ich werde sie nicht mehr los.

nur soviel rigger,man muß kein professor dafür sein .

ok,
ich bin ehrlich rigger,ich möchte nicht das du siehst wie der schlabber und ich hand in hand im wald stehen.


----------



## Prezident (9. Januar 2012)

Nehmt ihr am Sonntag auch Leute aus dem Tal mit?


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2012)

m.n.m.n. 
du trainingshungriger
hier die ergänzung zum fahrwerksoptimierungstuningblabla
(am besten mit klickies) 


für alle andern:
wollte mal fragen, wer so lust hätte, 
zwischendurch mal an den wochenenden 
z.b. im hüggel etwas gemeinsam kurvenfahren und so was zu üben.
also an einzelnen stellen gemeinsam was ausprobieren und sich 
was abgucken, oder sich was zeigen.
manche nennen es sektionstraining, ich sach mal:
mal gucken 
(würde dann auch gerne mal meine kamera einsetzen - 
nicht wegen trainingsvideo(!), sondern als übung für mich im umgang mit der kamera.)

cu


----------



## diddie40 (9. Januar 2012)

der sollte sich mal runde laufräder kaufen, oder sich mal ein vid anschauen in dem es ums richtige videoformat geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2012)

hehe!
darf ich das als zitat unter das video schreiben?


----------



## diddie40 (9. Januar 2012)

nochmal zum runden tritt
er hat das natürlich richtig erklärt, aber selbst unter den gedopten radprofis ist das umstritten. ich habe gerade beim uphil auf losem untergrund festgestellt, dass es für eine gute traktion entscheidend ist, was am hinterrad ankommt. natürlich entfaltet das runtertreten der kurbel die meiste kraft. wenn man sich also nur auf das runtertreten konzentriert wird das hinterrad immer ruckartig beschleunigt und neigt dann natürlich zum durchdrehen. für die gleichmäßige kraftentfaltung ist allerdings nicht das hochziehen des beines entscheidend, da ja dann das andere bein gerade runterdrückt, sondern das überwinden des oberen und unteren toten punkt. das heißt, wärend das eine bein die kurbel nach hinten zieht, drückt das andere nach vorne. natürlich sollte das bein, welches gerade hochgeht nicht der kraftentfaltung des runterdrückenden beines entgegen wirken, es reicht aber meiner meinung nach die bewegung der kurbel mitzumachen. das alles funktioniert auch gut ohne klickpedale. in diesem sinne, viel spaß beim konditionstraining.

jojo, sektionstraining, bin dabei


----------



## Prezident (9. Januar 2012)

Jojo
Für ein kleines Training bin ich immer zu haben wenn ich mal frei habe
Lass uns 2013 zur Megavalanche dann bin ich dabei


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2012)

diddie
danke für die ausführungen
m.n. is also gar nicht so schwer - einfach machen

schon zwei für sektionstraining - juchhuu
(motto:  damit die cantilever nicht mehr reicht, 
sondern die lila avid code mit totenköpfchen endlich auch mal gefordert ist) 

prezident
megavalanche  würde ich gerne machen, 
aber ich glaube, das ist echt ne nummer zu schwer für mich
aber 2013 is ja noch lang hin
(für die andern: hatte vorhin noch ein aktuelles megavalanchevideo aus dem ibc.tv eingebettet,
aber wieder rausgenommen, das wurd ja schon spam mit den videos)


----------



## Prezident (9. Januar 2012)

Jojo
Wie sieht es dieses Jahr mit dem Enduro Rennen in Winterberg aus? Glaub Schlabber wollt da auch an den Start
Letztes Jahr wurden ja nur die DH Sektionen gewertet
Hoffe das bleibt so..


----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2012)

nicht vergessen anzumelden 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12591


----------



## xen54 (9. Januar 2012)

Wanderparkplatz Bocketal ist hier, oder? 

http://g.co/maps/p55ju


----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2012)

fast richtig... der K 24 richtung norden ca. 1km folgen bis auf der rechten seite der campingplatz kommt, dort genau gegenüber im wald liegt der wanderparkplatz....


----------



## M.N. (9. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> m.n. is also gar nicht so schwer - einfach machen



Ah, was soll ich dazu sagen...

Hast du schön auf der ersten Seite im Video Album gefunden, wär ich sonst nie drüber gestolpert!


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2012)

dann guckst du da regelmäßig rein??

dann hast du meinen letzen film gesehen???
und auch dazu nix zu sagen gehabt?

m.n. du enttäuscht mich ziemlich
demnächst gebe ich dir dann wohl keine trainingstipps mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2012)

huuuuu....was geht den hier


----------



## M.N. (9. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> dann guckst du da regelmäßig rein??
> 
> dann hast du meinen letzen film gesehen???
> und auch dazu nix zu sagen gehabt?
> ...



Gesehen habe ich in (deinen Film)! 
Ich sehe gerade, die meisten Kommentare zum Film sind ja eh von dir, was bleibt mir dazu noch zu sagen! 

Ich frage mich nur, ob die Beratung von dir, über meine Krankenkasse abgerechnet werden kann!


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen, wer so lust hätte,
> zwischendurch mal an den wochenenden
> z.b. im hüggel etwas gemeinsam kurvenfahren und so was zu üben.
> also an einzelnen stellen gemeinsam was ausprobieren und sich
> ...



ketta und icke haben auf jeden fall lust!!!
sektionstraining macht voll spass und bringt richtig was (finde ich)
mache ich hin und wieder in witten auf dem dh
meist nach der arbeit (dann leider alleine)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Januar 2012)

Daaaa sind die Wuppertaler aber auch dabei!!!


----------



## Totoxl (9. Januar 2012)

Da hätte ich auch mal Bock drauf, ich könnte euch das fallen vor versammelter Mannschaft beibringen


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Januar 2012)

das überlassen wir den Papnasen aus Osnabrück, die haben Dir das letztes mal so schön nachgemacht.


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2012)

ich bin da
+  kamera  toto - aber nur für meine homevideosammlung 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12603


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Januar 2012)

Im Hueggel, mit dem Big Bike oder eher mif dem Touren-Freerider? Wuerde das Kona gerne mal wieder ausfuehren ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2012)

also mmmmh
ich glaube, ich nehme
mein treues jimbo mit
es sei denn, wir kriegen boris dazu, mit einem kleinen laster vorbeizukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Januar 2012)

Jelzin?


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Januar 2012)

Soll es denn eine Tour werden oder wirklich ein Sektionstraining? Was nehmen die Anderen?


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Jelzin?



ne, ich dachte an bb

also ne keine tour
höchstens zwischendurch mal von einer abfahrt zu einer anderen fahren


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Januar 2012)

Boris Becker?


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2012)

oh mann! seid ihr schwer von kapee
brigitte bardot
hier
(aber heute kannse noch
lachen - hehe.
alles gute morgen)


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Januar 2012)

BB mag ich noch lieber als CC, aber wie sehen die jetzt wohl aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> oh mann! seid ihr schwer von kapee
> brigitte bardot
> hier
> (aber heute kannse noch
> ...



Asoooo, nächste Möglichkeit wäre Bernd das Brot gewesen...

Danke wegen morgen! Echt nett!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Januar 2012)

au backe,,,also jetzt für chrisxrossi und schulte

@jojo
was soll ich anziehen?


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Januar 2012)

CC? 
Coris Ceyer? 
CC Catch? nee wär ja CCC
watt´n nu?


----------



## Prezident (9. Januar 2012)

Ey
Nichts gegen Bernd das Brot
Das ist mein Freund


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Januar 2012)

Hi hi BB und dicke Backe in einem Bild!


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Januar 2012)

bdb ist dein freund?
cool?
tausend mal besser als bb
also b.blümchen, törööö


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Januar 2012)

ich mach einfach die Augen zu.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Januar 2012)

warum..., wegen CC? Oder BB?

Video wird grad gerendert. Ist nix besonderes geworden, nur so ziemlich alle Schnipsel zusammengetuppert.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Januar 2012)

FB, TB, BB, CC, da blickt ja keiner mehr durch!
Ich mach jetzt erst mal BB(buhbuh)
Gute Nacht!


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Januar 2012)

BBMJ
besser-biken-mit-jojo 

gute nacht sb.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (9. Januar 2012)

bei bbmj bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Januar 2012)

der herby hat heute geburtstag,glückwunsch herby.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rB5al5p4Mg"]Wie schÃ¶n dass du geboren bist      - YouTube[/nomedia]
wie immer gibt es einen musikalischen leckerbissen zum jubelfest.


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Januar 2012)

hey herby
auch von den ketten alles gute

PROST 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX-q6V1GFgw&feature=related"]Death Metal Happy Birthday      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Januar 2012)

Herby auch von mir "allet jute" zum Geburtstag!!
Feier schoen und tue nichts was wir nicht auch tun wuerden!


----------



## M.N. (10. Januar 2012)

Alles gute dir zum Geb.! Von Jana und mir!


----------



## jojo2 (10. Januar 2012)

herby 
herblychen glückwunsch!!
mensch tb du kannst wahnsinnich gitarre pielen un so schön singen
toll!
herby bei solchen freunden
wird alles gut in diesem jahr


----------



## rigger (10. Januar 2012)

Herby alles gute zum geburtstag!!


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo Herby alles gute zum geburtstag!!!!!! 

Richard und Tobi


----------



## diddie40 (10. Januar 2012)

hallo herby, herzlichen glückwunsch und komm mal wieder mit zum biken im teuto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> mensch tb du kannst wahnsinnich gitarre pielen un so schön singen
> toll!


 
wenn ich höre was so im radio gespielt wird müßte es für die deutschen top 100 reichen.
unser neuester hit handelt über 

ein auf dem  flur stehendes pferd das geboren wird  um zu leben,während gleichzeitig die lachse den fluß rauf schwimmen um zu laichen.


----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2012)

glückwunsch herbert und super TB, der du den FB zu diesem schönen ständchen animieren konntest, hat der FB doch super gesungen 

herbert schön die tassen hoch......


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Januar 2012)

hat er echt toll gemacht,alles eine frage der richtigen (tabletten)einstellung.
ein paar musikpillen oben rein und schon hat ihn die muse geküsst.


----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2012)

deine kenntnisse der pharmatologie erstaunen mich immer wieder....

du arbeitest bestimmt ehrenamtlich bei bayer oder stader oder ratiopharm


----------



## herby-hancoc (10. Januar 2012)

Danke schön 
Es ist doch toll so viele Bekannte zu haben
Wer Lust hat kann heut Abend gern auf ne Tasse Bier vorbeikommen


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Januar 2012)

Ist es schon wieder so weit!! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (10. Januar 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Danke schön
> Es ist doch toll so viele Bekannte zu haben
> Wer Lust hat kann heut Abend gern auf ne Tasse Bier vorbeikommen



Hätte ich das eher gesehen!!!!
Ach so, ich hätte sowieso nicht gewußt wo ich hinfahren muß


----------



## herby-hancoc (10. Januar 2012)

Immer den KONATRAIL folgen



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hätte ich das eher gesehen!!!!
> Ach so, ich hätte sowieso nicht gewußt wo ich hinfahren muß


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Januar 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Immer den KONATRAIL folgen



Konatrail? In Canada??

Ach Herby mach einfach in Saalbach ein Faß auf. Das finde ich dann schon


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. Januar 2012)

herby happy B-Day.........so bin wieder da und geil auf Biken...alle sorgen vorbei......
Rock on 2012


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Januar 2012)

neue Liebe neues Glück!


----------



## avid49 (10. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag und maloch nicht mehr so viel!!!

Gesundheit ist das,was man sich nicht kaufen kann oder doch??



Gruß Werner




Ps.habe noch 2 China-Lampen(Neu) zuverticken,eine für die Ferne und die andere für drumrum je 50!


----------



## avid49 (10. Januar 2012)

Wer morgen Bock hat aufn NR,wir fahren um 18Uhr in den Hüggel oder Dörenberg!

Happy Trails


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Januar 2012)

Tasse Bier? Du meintest Pott Sambuca! Ist ein Wunder das ich überhaupt noch die Tasten treffe.
War ein schöner Abend, danke Herby!!!

Morgen bin ich natürlich um 18 Uhr dabei.


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Januar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> ........so bin wieder da und geil auf Biken...alle sorgen vorbei......
> Rock on 2012


 
das sind mal nachrichten , da kann jeder 8-17,8m droper nach hause gehen.


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. Januar 2012)

Ja Schön wars Schade das das kleine FB nich dar war
Haben wieder schöne Bikethemen besprochen
Müssen mal öfter mit Sambuca und Bier die Trails fahren
Gruss HERB



chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Tasse Bier? Du meintest Pott Sambuca! Ist ein Wunder das ich überhaupt noch die Tasten treffe.
> War ein schöner Abend, danke Herby!!!
> 
> Morgen bin ich natürlich um 18 Uhr dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (11. Januar 2012)

Danke Herb, war ein guter Abend! Wie immer, beim Herby wirst du nicht verdursten!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2012)

moin...

jemand lust und zeit auf spontanbiken im teuto heut so gegen 12.00 ????


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Januar 2012)

so Jungs das Konto ist Online. Alles dann in der IG!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2012)

@fb
nein du kannst nicht in muscheln zahlen und ja du darfst deinen schmusifanten mitnehmen.


----------



## rigger (11. Januar 2012)

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem Video, hängt der Karsten noch beim Zahnarzt ab?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Januar 2012)

...der hängt mit Schmerztabletten zuhause ab und pendelt zwischen Realität und Traumwelt...


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Januar 2012)

da sieht man mal wie langsam man bei Nässe ist. Aber trotzdem schön.
Danke Karsten!


----------



## Prezident (11. Januar 2012)

Chris
Du hast uns alle doch aufgehalten


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Januar 2012)

hat man mich überhaupt gesehen?

So es geht jetzt los mit Werner und Sascha zur nächsten Fangopackung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. Januar 2012)

meinen kommentar hab ich dir unters video gesetzt

danke karsten!!


christian jezz aber los werner wartet


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Januar 2012)

Jungs hat doch bitte noch mal Infos wg. der Trainingssession im Hueggel heraus. Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt und Datum.


----------



## Totoxl (11. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie habe ich Herby´s Geburtstag verpennt. War gestern hier im IBC, hab aber wohl die ganze Seite übersehen.

Also dann noch mal alles Gute nachträglich Herbert

Hier noch mal ein nettes Video
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/108099


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2012)

hast auch nichts verpaßt toto,
sambuca aus eimern und bier in unvorstellbaren mengen,also standart.
verpassen könnte man was wenn man am sonntag nicht dabei ist.
es soll ein hammer wetter werden und bis jetzt sind schon 10 leute am start,hammer,also nicht nur das wetter sondern auch das jetzt schon 10 leute am start sind.
hatte ich das nicht schon geschrieben?

was soll ich nur anziehen?


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Januar 2012)

tb, wieviele leute sind nochmal am start?
gibt´s nen dresscode für den termin...
tb, was ziehst du an..??


----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2012)

totoxl schrieb:


> hier noch mal ein nettes video
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/108099


 
rocky altitude 
das bike um zum angeln zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. Januar 2012)

So Bombenwetter, is ja geil!!  Wünsche euch viel Spass! 

Muss ich Nachmittags gleich mal ausnutzen.  
Hab diese Woche schon dreimal meine Rolle heimgesucht um fit zu werden und mir diverse mtb, ski und snowboard filme angeschaut. 

Ich hoffe das ich im Februar mein Hardtail wieder aufbauen kann, wenn Jens es heile lässt. 

Das Enduro ist für meine Hometrails ein wenig too much finde ich, mal schauen wann das klappt.


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Januar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> rocky altitude
> das bike um zum angeln zu fahren?



...um ein schönes grillfeuerchen zu machen?
...um einen leckeren fisch zu fangen?
...um den fisch am ende doch wieder "laufen" zu lassen...mit nem angelhakenpiercingloch im kopf?.......toll

näh, das rocky wär nix für mich..

ich hätt den fisch gegrillt!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> tb, wieviele leute sind nochmal am start?
> gibt´s nen dresscode für den termin...
> tb, was ziehst du an..??


 
bis jetzt schon 10 biker am treff,der fb kommt bestimmt auch,dann sind wir schon fast 11.
dat  wirt luschtich.
einen dresscode wird  es bei unserem biketreff  nicht geben,*aber*,es sollte schon etwas aus der 2012er kollektion eines namhaften ausstatters sein,farblich auf das bike und den fahrstil des fahrers abgestimmt,
nicht zu brav aber auch nicht zu agressiv  erscheinen.
bunt ist cool , zu bunt gilt schnell als albern,viel zu bunt kann aber schnell als ober cool erkannt werden.
mit einfarbigen und dunklen tönen gilt man schnell als suizid gefährdet ,oder aber als cool,liegt ein bißchen an der jahreszeit und dem wetter.
weißt du jetzt was ich meine?

was soll ich nur anziehen?


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Januar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ...der hängt mit Schmerztabletten zuhause ab und pendelt zwischen Realität und Traumwelt...



hey karsten, ich wünsche dir eine schnelle genesung 


..und ja tb
ich verstehe dich
welchen fahrstil lässt die tour am sonntag wohl zu?
werd ich progressiv, linear oder sogar degressiv fahren, oder vielleicht agressiv, angepasst oder zurückhaltend....??
pffffhhh, echt schwer diesmal

weißt du mittlerweile schon was du anziehst?


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2012)

was ziehe ich am sonntag an???
diese frage habe ich mir noch gar nicht gestellt.
ich vermute mal das es etwas aus der kollektion greatballs  wird,
nicht zu artig aber jeder weiß sofort bescheid.
dezent in einem zarten neonschwarz.
müßte passen,wenn nicht verbiege ich mein schaltwerk oder so und fahre wieder nach hause.


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Januar 2012)

neue Lyrik 170mm DH 2450 Gramm fÃ¼r 350â¬ ganz Neu und OVP. Bei Bedarf einfach melden.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Januar 2012)

...die haste doch aus der Garage mitgehen lassen!


----------



## jojo2 (12. Januar 2012)

ne die hab ich doch mitgenommen
mit der boxxer zusammen


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Jungs hat doch bitte noch mal Infos wg. der Trainingssession im Hueggel heraus. Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt und Datum.



mensch scotti
du schreist nach hilfe und keiner tut was
das forum kann ja soo ignorant sein 

aber zum glück gibt´s ja die humanitäre hilfe von schlabba-humanita...
guck mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12603

ich erwarte jetzt keinen dank
aber eine kleine spende für schlabba-humanita in form einer lyrik, die du dem chris abkaufen könntest, wäre ja wohl angemessen....


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Januar 2012)

Schulte69:

pssst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (12. Januar 2012)

schlabba, glaubst du die lyrik ist deinen anforderungen gewachsen? die wiegt nur 2450g!


----------



## jojo2 (12. Januar 2012)

scotti!
hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12603

ich lass dich nicht im regen stehen


----------



## herby-hancoc (12. Januar 2012)

Christian Bike ist fertig
Rahmengewicht ca 3700 gramm


----------



## enduro pro (12. Januar 2012)

Demo??????zeigen....


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Januar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> schlabba, glaubst du die lyrik ist deinen anforderungen gewachsen? die wiegt nur 2450g!



ach, anforderungen, schnickschnack
ich hab gar keine, weil die lyrik in keins meiner bikes passt
so fahrwerkstechnisch

chris: ab hier leseverbot für dich
die wahrheit ist
ich will die einfach nur haben damit ich die teuer weiterverk%#*ß%$32 ....oha der bundestrojaner.......ahhh....kagge...ich brauch doch das geld....


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Januar 2012)

Schlabber Du bist einfach zu ehrlich, dann eben 450 für Dich

Herby Du hast aber doch noch nicht ganz wieder zusammen? So schnell ist doch niemand, nicht mal Du?!


----------



## herby-hancoc (12. Januar 2012)

Doch inkl Kaffetrinken


----------



## herby-hancoc (12. Januar 2012)

Nix demo operator surpeme


enduro pro schrieb:


> demo??????zeigen....


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Januar 2012)

die Betonung liegt dabei auf Supreme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (12. Januar 2012)

suuuuuuuuuuuuppper..nen kona


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Januar 2012)

Mensch Schlabber danke das du mir hilfst! Wenigstens einer denkt an mich! Aus Dankbarkeit habe dir gerade eine RS Lyrik mit DH Dämpfung (wiegt nur 2.450 g) gefaxt. Ich brauche die nicht mehr, da och noch 7 Stk. davon im Keller hab.


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Januar 2012)

sei nicht zu großzügig, Druckerschwärze ist teuer.


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Januar 2012)

klar das der Einwand von dir kommt ;-)
Also bekomme ich von dir eine Lyrik im Tausch gg eine Druckerpatrone??


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Januar 2012)

nur wenn die wenigstens halb voll ist. Ich muss ja auch noch ein bischen was verdienen.


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Januar 2012)

O.k. Deal! Du bekommst sogar eine volle.
Ich kann bei uns in der Fa. ein paar neue ordern. ;-)
Kannst mir die Gabel am Sonntag mibringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Januar 2012)

bekommst Du von mir sogar in Farbe!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Januar 2012)

Ne, ich nehm die Lyrik in schwarz. 
Du kannst wg. der Druckerpatrone aber aussuchen. Ich habe noch alle Farben da.


----------



## jojo2 (12. Januar 2012)

scotti ich hab da auch was für dich
ich denk an dich

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12603
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12603
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12603
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12603

men fax ist kaputt 
also besser als paket


big jojo
gartenstr


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Januar 2012)

Ja, ja, wo's was umsonst gibt kommen alle aus den Loechern.
O.k. ich bin ja nicht so. Hab dir auch gerade ein Paket gefaxt.


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Januar 2012)

scotti
das nur 2.450 g leichte fax ist noch nicht angekommen
ich warte....


----------



## enduro pro (12. Januar 2012)

fertig....

neue kurbel und bash, bremsen und schaltung... 





Partlist:

Intense Slope Style "ss" Raw in "M" 2009
Rock Shox Lyric 170 DH, 175mm Federweg (gemessen)
Rock Shox Vivid R2C 216/63
Sram X7 2011 Schaltung
Avid X 9 2012 Titan Grey 203 v/h
Race Face Evolve silber incl. Race Face Lightbash
NC-17 Sudpin III-S Pedale
Fusion Wheels Handbuild Laufradsatz
Sram PG 970 Kassette
Sram PC 991 Kette
Schwalbe Muddy Mary / Hans Dampf für Tail
Maxxis Minion DH F/R
X-Fusion "HiLo" Sattelstütze / Sixpack Menace black
Spank "SPIKE" 35mm Vorbau / Syncros Steuersatz
Reverse "Style 76 Chrom-Black" Lenker
Fett und Öl..

Gewicht knapp 15,5 Kg


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Januar 2012)

2011er Avid Elixir 5 Neu Aftermarket in 160, 185 oder 203mm in Weiss. 75â¬ StÃ¼ck. Bei Bedarf bei mir melden.


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Januar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> scotti
> das nur 2.450 g leichte fax ist noch nicht angekommen
> ich warte....


Wie jetzt hast du dein Faxgerät auch kaputt gemacht!
Also bei mir ist die Gabel raus!


----------



## enduro pro (12. Januar 2012)

bedarf??? grad die X 9 neu


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2012)

habe grade die androhung einer buchung nach saalbach geschickt,für alle verdächtigen die es noch nicht gesehen haben ,in unserer  ig saalbach 2012 steht was sache ist.
kohle überweisen und drauf freuen.
wer nicht in der ig ist , aber auch mit möchte kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (12. Januar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> fertig....
> 
> neue kurbel und bash, bremsen und schaltung...



..und ein frisch gefliestes badezimmer für das mopped
..hast in den ecken ja nicht grade mit silikon gespart, was?

hoffentlich war das kein silikon aus frankreich.....


----------



## rigger (12. Januar 2012)

Schick Enduro!!  Jetzt noch ein vernünftiges Bild im Wald...

Hier nochmal was ausm Glüder , kennt ihr zwar schon war abwr ne super Tour!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Januar 2012)

jau rigger,war schön,saalbach wird noch schöner.
da gibt es richtig fette bilder.
ich habe die helmhalterung  für die vhs-kamera fertig,hoffe das das nicht zu schwer wird.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Januar 2012)

hier noch ein bild von dem teil,für alle technikfreaks unter euch.
achtung!

kamera läuft / fährt!


----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2012)

schönes ding!
brauchst du noch einen windschutz für das mikro?
ich hab auch noch passende kassetten

und 5kg-gewichte als gegengewichte am helm habe ich auch noch

reichen drei?


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Januar 2012)

gott sei dank,ich hatte befürchtet das jetzt so sprüche kommen wie "eine go pro wäre die bessere wahl gewesen" oder so.
die drei gewichte nehme ich gerne,zwei habe ich schon selber,müßte reichen.
einen windschutz brauche ich allerdings nicht,das mikro habe ich gestern verloren  und die halterung dafür ist mir kaputt gegangen.
wenn noch einer für saalbach so ein geiles teil braucht,hier die adresse
*www.crazy achmed.basar.b**evor. du.selber.klauen.erst.bei.achmed.schauen.de*


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja ein tollen Ding!
Falls sich ein Go Pro Besitzer so ein High Tech Teil kauft, würde ich evtl. seine Go Pro übernehmen. Ich bin ja eher der Retro-Typ und kann mit so einem neumodischen Zeug nicht viel anfangen. Ist mir viel zu kompliziert.


----------



## rigger (13. Januar 2012)

Cooles Teil Teuto, vielleich könnte man ja auch ne Schulterhalterung bauen, dann ist die sicht zur seite ein wenig eingeschränkt aber das macht bei dir ja eh nix...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2012)

schlabber, das ist der keller  und auch kein silikon, nur breitere fugen  alles sehr krumm hier 

saalbach, ach was freu ich mich schon.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Cooles Teil Teuto, ne Schulterhalterung bauen, dann ist die sicht zur seite ein wenig eingeschränkt aber das macht bei dir ja eh nix...




kannste von mir kriegen tb


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2012)

hey christian, wie siehts denn hier aus???? mach mal deinen bulli voll und komm vorbei  

erstes "All-Teutonen-Meet's-Bikefriends-Treff 2012"

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12591


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. Januar 2012)

05.02. sieht echt kacke bei mir aus.


----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2012)

christian
ist deine halle schon fertig?ich hätte noch ein paar vorschläge
für die ausstattung
[ame="http://vimeo.com/33308772"]EnduroCross on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2012)

haua, da brauchste aber nen hohen startturm um genügend schwung zu bekommen  oder doch den motor


----------



## rigger (13. Januar 2012)

Amm 22. wäre ich gerne mit dabei nur darf ich morgends noch nicht wieder Auto fahren, ich könnte schon nur Promille mäßig nicht. 

Jemand  müsste hier bei mir vorbeikommen und mich mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2012)

es winkt eine tafel schokolade
welche sorte hättest du denn gerne


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. Januar 2012)

mit nem E Bike sollte das auch ohne hohen Turm gehen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Januar 2012)

post aus ösiland



Hey xxxxx !!!!



Gesundes Neues wünschen wir Euch noch !!!!!

Der Schnee ist der Hammer, nachdem die Aufräumarbeiten erledigt sind ;-)))

Es wär super wenn Du uns die Anzahl dann Texten würdest wir schicken Euch dann die Buchungsbestätigung und dann wird schon passen.

Da Vertrauen wir Euch ganz ;-)

Freuen uns schon Euch zu sehen  !!!



VlG aus dem Ösiland 



die Schmidis



um das fernweh noch ein bißchen zu steigern


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Januar 2012)

Ja ich bin dabei! "GoodTimes" wir kommen!


----------



## rigger (13. Januar 2012)

Watt wird das geil!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> kannste von mir kriegen tb
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 222955


 
den helm auch?
ich habe mir bei hi bike den neuen darth vader trailking bestellt,den würde ich dann zurück schicken.


----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2012)

ich hab den helm schon
könnten ja dann als stormtroopers losziehen
(andere tragen trikotuniformen - wie albern.
wenn schon denn schon!)


(ich würd dann gerne mal hcclaudia im wald begegnen)


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Januar 2012)

du hast den schon?
den "ich bin dein vater edition" oder "darth vader trailking " mit stimmenverzehrer ?


"Tu es oder tu es nicht. Es gibt kein Versuchen." - Yoda


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2012)

jo m.n. es ist soweit,herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag und das sich fast alles erfüllt was du dir in deinem  neuen lebensjahr wünscht.


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. Januar 2012)

Ja, wenn das so ist Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Melvin, sehen uns ja heute Abend dann stoßen wir darauf an!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2012)

m.n. alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2012)

heute jemand lust auf biken?


----------



## rigger (14. Januar 2012)

alles gute m.n.!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Januar 2012)

Alles Gute auch von mir Melvin...feier mal schön
fahre heute mitag zum hüggel mal ein bischen schreeden jeman bock??


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2012)

tb 
das stimmverändermodul ist leider voll daneben,
aber ohne kann man den helm technisch bedingt nicht tragen
mein modul ist auf die synchronstimme von eddie murphy programmiert
das is voll doof

egal

im ibc.tv seid ihr bestimmt alls die tolle australische strecke mitgefahren

marc b hatte grad noch mal hafjell im programm
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9091082&postcount=323

ich sach nur: hüggel is ja ganz nett,
das steinfeldchen in winterberg auch.

auf den richtigen downhillstrecken sind aber richtige 
und steile steinfelder. so eins wie in bad wildbach 
(radde im video, oder jasper jauch)

mir reicht das schon, wenn ich das im video seh
ich mach mir dann schon ins hemd.

seid ihr schon richtige steinfelder zügig gefahren - in frankreich oder in österreich? 
die rinne im teuto, die ich da so runtergekropchen bin,
ist die sowas wie ein richtiges steinfeld?


----------



## rigger (14. Januar 2012)

Der Track in Hafjel ist schon sehr geil im video, ma schauen wie das WC Finale wird...


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2012)

upps
ich habe bei meinem obigen post auf tb auf der seite vorher antworten wollen
sorry melvin
hatte gar nicht gesehen, dass es diese seite hier schon gibt
sorry sorry


herzlichen glückwunsch melvin!!


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2012)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Wir sehen uns heute abend.


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Januar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Melvin !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (14. Januar 2012)

Melvin, von Lingen aus auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## M.N. (14. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Geb. Grüße, also für alle die Zeit u. Lust haben, ab. 18 Uhr im Extrablatt in Emsdetten!


----------



## herby-hancoc (14. Januar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir M.N
sehen uns heut Abend


----------



## rigger (14. Januar 2012)

Ich kann leider nicht kommen,muss auf nen anderen Geburtstag. 
Sonst wäre ich gerne gekommen. 

Wenn einer Bock hat heute Nachmittag dreh ich bei mir ne Runde...


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. Januar 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Melvin.


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2012)

to melvin....

viel spaß beim feiern....und  ordentlich einen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2012)

habe mich auch mal für morgen früh angemeldet, muss aber schon um 12:30 wieder nach hause


----------



## Totoxl (14. Januar 2012)

Diddie bringst du dann bitte den Dämpfer mit. 

Ich freue mich schon, bin zwar nicht ganz frei von Maul und Klauenseuche, aber das sol wohl gehen.


----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2012)

ja, mache ich


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> mein modul ist auf die synchronstimme von eddie murphy programmiert
> das is voll doof
> 
> egal
> ...


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Januar 2012)

m.n.
alles gute zum geburtstag natürlich auch von den ketten  

viel spass im extrablatt
lass dich feiern!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. Januar 2012)

das war ja heut ne fette Runde, schon fast zu fett. 
Danke Ritchey, Andre, Zico, Erwan und Toto das Ihr in größter Not zu mir gehalten habt


----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2012)

Wa war denn los? Panne?


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Januar 2012)

fett aber schick 

...und chris,
ist doch wohl selbstverständlich
dass der richi dir in deiner not hilft 
und wir dabei zugucken 
ob er auch alles richtig macht


----------



## ricobra50 (15. Januar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> fett aber schick
> 
> ...und chris,
> ist doch wohl selbstverständlich
> ...



Ha,Ha,Ha-!!!!


----------



## Prezident (15. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> das war ja heut ne fette Runde, schon fast zu fett.
> Danke Ritchey, Andre, Zico, Erwan und Toto das Ihr in größter Not zu mir gehalten habt


 

chris was hälste von einem markenwechsel? dann hast auch nicht soviele pannen, sch... kona halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. Januar 2012)

der richard musste ran?
dann half wohl kein pusten mehr.
gute besserung


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Januar 2012)

bitte macht das licht an,bei so einem treff zu fehlen war schon schlimm genug,allein im dunklen wald zu stehen noch schlimmer.
nur die eckdaten bitte:
was ist wann und wo genau wem passiert?
gibt es bilder ?
welche kommentare gab es von wem ?(in reihenfolge)
persönlicher eindruck der situation?
meldepflichtig?

das würde mir doch schon reichen.


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2012)

TB...der wahnsinn... 12 man angemeldet, ich glaub es waren 20 mann da  ich hab irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen bei dem gewusel....

der chris hat sich nen doppelplatten an seinem KONA gefahren...das hat ja so nix mit kona zu tun, das muß ich ja mal so zugeben... 

es war sau kalt, naß, voll im wald und es hat sehr viel spaß gemacht...bis auf das der markus besser drauf war als ich  mußte böse abloosen 

aber was soll's kann nur besser werden...das war die kurzversion....


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. Januar 2012)

Was man so als Kona Fahrer alles in die Schuhe geschoben bekommt

Danke für Deine Richtigstellung und  Unterstützung Christoph.

Naß war es eigentlich nur zwischen meinen Backen, wenn ich bedenke wie matschig es die letzten Tage war, ist das Heut schon fast staubig gewesen


----------



## Totoxl (15. Januar 2012)

Hat heute Spaß gemacht


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. Januar 2012)

Cinemascope? Da fehlt nur noch Clark Gable.


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Januar 2012)

Yes, war ne schoene Runde.
Chris das war wohl ein klarer Fall von uebermotiviert.
Wer mit einen MTB mit Rädern von einem Hollandrad DH fährt darf sich eben nicht wundern ;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Januar 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand erwähnt, das ich den Enduro heute gnadenlos abgehängt habe!!!
Ist ja eigentlich nicht der Rede wert, aber ich wollte es nur mal erwähnen :-D


----------



## jojo2 (15. Januar 2012)

hamma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (15. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand erwähnt, das ich den Enduro heute gnadenlos abgehängt habe!!!
> Ist ja eigentlich nicht der Rede wert, aber ich wollte es nur mal erwähnen :-D


 
Das habe ich gar nicht bemerkt, muss wohl weit hinter mir passiert sein, oder auf dem rückweg, als ich schon wieder zu hause ar. na egal, glückwunsch

hat echt spaß gemacht heute, 20 biker bei der kälte, wieviele werden es wenn der frühling kommt?


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Januar 2012)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. Januar 2012)

dem Scott Bussi dürfen wir kein Holland Rad geben, dann fängt der an zu fliegen und macht dem Erwan konkurenz.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Januar 2012)

ich fasse die info kurz zusammen.
20 biker ,teilweise gedopt,alle gut drauf ,bei trockenem wetter und  matschigen boden der aber gegenüber den vortagen schon fast die konsistenz von staub hatte.
die konas waren mal wieder nur durch nagelteppiche  zu stoppen.
keine meldepflichtigen vorfälle.

ich gehe jetzt weinen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. Januar 2012)

such aber bitte keinen Trost im Makulu Feuerwasser, denn der Schnapps muss noch bis zum 28.02.2012 reifen!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Januar 2012)

exakt,am 28.01 ist es soweit,der 2011er teutocastlewood aus geheimen flatlinekräutern hat dann seine reife erreicht.

am 28.02 setze ich dann den 2012er saalbacher knock out an,den gibt es dann im land der blue und x-lines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (15. Januar 2012)

Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2012)

Ich freu mich schon...


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. Januar 2012)

mist, wir haben ja noch Januar


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2012)

alarm!!!!!!!
alle saalbacher bitte mal in der ig schauen,auf dem konto unserer bildungsreise nach saalbach ist eine zahlung eingegangen von jemanden den irgendwie keiner kennt.

xy

wer kann angaben zur person machen?


yz


alle bezahlt?mittwoch wird gebucht.

http://www.bike-freeride.de/festival/


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2012)

hey scotti, mal nicht frech werden, ne... ich hab ja schon selbst zugegeben abgeluscht zu haben, da mußt du nicht noch darauf rumreiten...beim nächsten mal sieht das wieder gaaaaaannnz anders aus, da zeig ich dir mal wieder wo dein platz ist    abgesehen davon hab ich erst kurz vor schluß abgeloost..das zählt also fast nicht


----------



## rigger (16. Januar 2012)

Kommen die Ketten eigentlich auch mit? Würde mich freuen!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2012)

saalbach??? nein, die fahren nach livigno und davos....


----------



## Totoxl (16. Januar 2012)

Falls sich keiner für die Zahlung finden sollte, dann war ich es  
xy bedeutet bestimmt Sponsor für XL


----------



## jojo2 (16. Januar 2012)

kein wunder, dass die ketten in die schweiz fahren
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18590/h



schon wieder ein video der woche von ihm
tstststs


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Falls sich keiner für die Zahlung finden sollte, dann war ich es
> xy bedeutet bestimmt Sponsor für XL


 
er wurde gefunden toto,bisher war er nur unter seinem kampfnamen bekannt und gefürchtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (16. Januar 2012)

Also doch kein XL Sponsor  Schade


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2012)

kampfname ist gut und dem macht er immer mehr alle ehre...der kampf-zico...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2012)

laß saalbach doch einfach unter bildungsurlaub laufen.
dir steht eine woche pro jahr zu,ist steuerlich absetzbar und viele arbeitgeber zahlen einen großteil  der kosten.
teambildung ist doch überall ein thema.
sag einfach das du bislang der meinung warst das team übersetzt wird mit

*t*oll *e*in *a*nderer *m*achts

das ist vielleicht dein ticket in das land der murmeltiere


----------



## rigger (16. Januar 2012)

Toto du bist doch Radmechaniker oder verwechsel ich dich? Wenn Scotti dabei ist kannst du es ganz bestimmt als Bildungsurlaub laufen lassen, wenn der dabei ist siehst lernst du was an nem MTB alles Kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Januar 2012)

komm gerade mit Werner von einer schönen Runde zurück. Sind bis Brochterbeck und zurück gefahren. Super Wetter und sehr gute Streckenverhältnisse.


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Januar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Toto du bist doch Radmechaniker oder verwechsel ich dich? Wenn Scotti dabei ist kannst du es ganz bestimmt als Bildungsurlaub laufen lassen, wenn der dabei ist siehst lernst du was an nem MTB alles Kaputt gehen kann.


O.k. ich helfe Dir dann gerne dabei die schrauben am Vorbau und an anderen wichtigen Stellen anzuziehen ;-)!!
@toto
wenndein Arbeitgeber den Bildungsurlaub bezahlt, sag mal bescheid wie hoch ich die Rechnung austellen soll.


----------



## Totoxl (16. Januar 2012)

Das wird er wohl nicht machen, der gute alte Theo, bzw. seine Erbverwalter 
Ich bin gelernter Fietsenflicker, aber jetzt bin ich bei Feinkost Albrecht.
Gibt es in Österreich kulinarische Spezialitäten? Evtl wäre das ne Lücke....


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Januar 2012)

Aldi heißt in Oesterreich Feinkost Hofer.
Ist aber das selbe nur etwas anderes Sortiment.


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Januar 2012)

gibt´s das wohl auch als bikewash?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoQRdHF2qgI&feature=player_embedded"]How to Wash Your Car with only One Bucket of Water      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (16. Januar 2012)

Du machst deine Sachen ja sowieso kaputt, ob jetzt beim fahren oder waschen soll dann auch wohl egal sein


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Januar 2012)

Genau Schlabber, du machst doch lieber selber kaputt oder?


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Januar 2012)

jaaaaa, kaputt machen kann ich
aber mit so´n xxl-teil würd es mehr spaß machen
und wir könnten damit den teutotrails nebenbei noch ein bißchen feinschliff verpassen,
obwohl die´s ja gar nicht nötig haben...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> gibt´s das wohl auch als bikewash?


 
hatte ich das nicht erzählt?
es haben sich personen aufgedrängt mit nach saalbach zu fahren um sich um bikewash usw. zu kümmern.
ich dachte ich hätte das erzählt.
hier ihr bewerbungsvideo.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aeOutoAGwI&feature=related"]Bikini Bike Wash/GoGoPromo Girls at HArley Davidson Renton      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Januar 2012)

mhh, die sehen nicht so qualifiziert aus. Ich denke das macht meine Mutter gründlicher.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2012)

ok,
habe grade den mädels wieder abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (16. Januar 2012)

Also eigentlich wollte ich Pascal mitnehmen nach Saalbach aber ich biete mich an die Freiwilligen mitzunehmen!!!

Qualifikation zum Bike putzen ....

                                         .... wird total überbewertet!


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2012)

ich habe denen jetzt schon abgesagt scotti.
wo hätten die aber auch alle schlafen sollen?????


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Januar 2012)

ich hätte da eine Idee ...


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Januar 2012)

Lustmolch!


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Januar 2012)

Ach Chris du weißt doch:
Hunde die bellen beißen nicht!
;-)


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Januar 2012)

bitte was.....scotty ich kann dein Rad doch auch im Tanga putzen;-))


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2012)

Ist das Putzen nicht Melvins aufgabe?


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Januar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> bitte was.....scotty ich kann dein Rad doch auch im Tanga putzen;-))



Sorry, aber so nötig ist es dann doch nicht
Aber angezogen darfst du es natürlich auch putzen!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Januar 2012)

Scotti, in der Not frist der Teufel auch Fliegen. Mann weiss ja nie..


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2012)

der bikewash wird doch gar nicht nötig sein, der sommer wird so geil und das wetter wird sich von der besten seite zeigen 

trocken und warm will ich, dann verzichte ich auch gern mal ne woche auf.....................................................















bikewash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Januar 2012)

das musst Du gerade sagen, nach einer Wochen kalten Entzugs bekommst Du beim Anblick des ersten Liebespärchens so ein seltsames Lächeln im Gesicht.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2012)

och, das geht wohl...damit komme ich schon klar...


----------



## diddie40 (17. Januar 2012)

mein van r dÃ¤mpfer braucht einen service. er klackert beim einfedern. hat jemand ne ahnung wo man das machen lassen kann und wie teuer das wird?
habe aus dem bikemarkt fÃ¼r 80â¬ einen roco tst r gekauft, der funktioniert auch prima.


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2012)

Elf und Einer und auch du bist nun dabei,
lauschst in tiefer Nacht der schwarzen Litanei.
Elf und einer und nun ist es bald vollbracht.
Elf und Einer wissen bald wie man es macht.

ASP


es ist vollbracht,elf und einer fahren nach saalbach.
außerdem möchten wahrscheinlich noch 4 gäste mit ins land der x und blueline.


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2012)

diddie kann der Enduro dir da nicht weiterhelfen? son Dämpfer ist doch kein hexenwerk...


----------



## Der Cherusker (17. Januar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> Elf und Einer und auch du bist nun dabei,
> lauschst in tiefer Nacht der schwarzen Litanei.
> Elf und einer und nun ist es bald vollbracht.
> Elf und Einer wissen bald wie man es macht.
> ...


TB, las das Dichten sein das ist noch eine Sache nach den vielen anderen die Du nicht beherrscht!!!


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2012)

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> TB, las das Dichten sein das ist noch eine Sache nach den vielen anderen die Du nicht beherrscht!!!


 
hey süßer,
daß ist nicht von mir,steht doch drunter.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GQYmwcohU0&feature=related"]ElfUndEiner      - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier nur für dich.
uuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh

preußlers ottfried mal anders


playlist saalbach 2012 in alphabetischer reihenfolge:

ricobra
zico
cherusker
rigger
herby-hancoc
enduro pro
ghostrider77
tobi
m.n.
scott-bussi
chrisxrossi
teuto biker
_________
11
  01                                            
_________
12


----------



## Zico (17. Januar 2012)

Yeehaa!!!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> playlist saalbach 2012 in alphabetischer reihenfolge:
> 
> ricobra
> zico
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2012)

Wer ist den die mysteriöse 12. Person?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2012)

1.ricobra
2.zico
3.cherusker
4.rigger
5.herby-hancoc
6.enduro pro
7.ghostrider77
8.tobi
9.m.n.
10.scott-bussi
11.chrisxrossi
12.teuto biker

das bin ich rigger,der teuto biker,daß bin ich.


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2012)

Ah ok und die 4 Gäste?


----------



## jojo2 (17. Januar 2012)

offtopic:
prezident was macht dein rad?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Wer ist den die mysteriöse 12. Person?


 
1.ricobra
2.zico
3.cherusker
4.teuto biker
5.herby-hancoc
6.enduro pro
7.ghostrider77
8.tobi
9.m.n.
10.scott-bussi
11.chrisxrossi
12.rigger

hexhex und jetzt bist du die mysteriöse 12 


von den 4 kandidaten kenne ich auch nur einen,ob die wirklich mitfahren ist aber auch noch nicht sicher.
bin mir aber auch nicht sicher ob unsere bude überhaupt noch mehr betten hat.
evtl. im nachbarhaus,da ist ein sonnenstudio oder sowas.
da leuchtet abends immer ein rotes herz im fenster und es stehen ganz nette und gebräunte damen vor der tür.
ich weiß aber nicht ob die auch joker card partner sind.


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Januar 2012)

wie machst Du das nur immer TB? Diese Zauberei meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2012)

ich war früher mal mit bibi blocksberg zusammen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Januar 2012)

Du stehts auf kleine Mädchen?


----------



## Totoxl (17. Januar 2012)

Ist das ein Luder, mir hat sie gesagt ich wäre der erste 

@Christian
Die Kassetten gab es schon zu meinen Kinderzeiten, auch Bibi sollte jetzt locker 40+ sein


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Januar 2012)

ich wusste schon immer, das Ihr da weit draussen auf dem Lande, seltsame Dinge tut.


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2012)

das sagt sie jedem,bibi ist übrigens mit ihren 289 jahren kein kleines mädchen mehr.


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Januar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> mein van r dämpfer braucht einen service. er klackert beim einfedern. hat jemand ne ahnung wo man das machen lassen kann und wie teuer das wird?
> habe aus dem bikemarkt für 80 einen roco tst r gekauft, der funktioniert auch prima.



Diddi im Forum bietet jemand Service f. Fox- Dämpfer an.
Ich weiß aber gerade nicht wer, bin aber schon oefter drueber gestolpert.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. Januar 2012)

Flatout Suspension in Dortmund kann ich sehr empfehlen!


----------



## Ketta (17. Januar 2012)

@ diddie: jau, flatout suspension kann ich auch empfehlen, da habe ich meine Gabeln und Dämpfer auch checken lassen.  (guckt du hier: http://www.flatout-suspension.de/ )


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. Januar 2012)

Apropos 05.02.!

Teuto, wie kommen!!!
Hurra!


----------



## M.N. (17. Januar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> mein van r dämpfer braucht einen service. er klackert beim einfedern. hat jemand ne ahnung wo man das machen lassen kann und wie teuer das wird?
> habe aus dem bikemarkt für 80 einen roco tst r gekauft, der funktioniert auch prima.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=82517

SMS habe ich dir rausgeschickt, der kann was er macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (17. Januar 2012)

Bestimmt schon einigen bekannt, ABER: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34417972"]Kevin Landry early season trail edit. on Vimeo[/ame]

ab 1.10 min


der muss noch rein: Ist das einfach gut... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18616

*oder KRANK*


----------



## M.N. (17. Januar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hey süßer,
> daß ist nicht von mir,steht doch drunter.



TB, Jana hat das Gedicht für dich gefunden: 


Beim Rennen gefürchtet
von Weibern verehrt
im Sattel der Beste
sein Körper begehrt
weltlich gebildet
ansonsten ein Schwein
das muss der TB der Radlfahrer sein!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2012)

hey TB, weiß deine frau von bibi??? das mit hanni und nanni hat sie ja locker gesehen, aber bibi das kleine luder  ob sie das gut findet 

super karsten, dann kann die sause ja starten.....


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Januar 2012)

Du hast Pipi vergessen, nicht zu vergessen wäre da noch Mr. Ed!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2012)

chriss, nicht alles verraten, der arme TB......


----------



## diddie40 (17. Januar 2012)

für fox nur für luftdämpfer, dass hilft mir nicht weiter, ansonsten schicken die den weiter.
außerdem macht ein kommerzieller service keinen sinn, da zu teuer, als auslaufmodell habe ich den schon für 99 gesehen (neu).
mit versandkosten, materialkosten und einer will noch dran verdienen....
ist halt die frage, ob sich das lohnt.
ich würde es auch selber machen, nur hat der kein dämpferpumpentaugliches ventil am piggy, um die Luftkammer wieder zu befüllen.
da braucht man wohl einen adapter, den ich aber nirgends finden kann. habe auch schon mal gesehen, dass einer ein ventil nachgerüstet hat, mal schauen


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2012)

frag doch mal im toxoholics thread.


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Januar 2012)

Diddie, hier wird doch gerade Welt bewegt! TB´s schwärzeste Verlangen werden an den Tag gelegt und Du hast nur Deinen Fox im Kopf.

Spaß bei Seite, ich hab das vorhin schon gedacht, beim Van R lohnt kein Service. Ich kann versuchen Dir ein Ventil zu besorgen. Ansonsten würd ich einfach mal das Ding zerlegen, mehr kannst Du vermutlich nicht kaputt machen.


----------



## diddie40 (17. Januar 2012)

das zerlegen ist kein problem

ansonsten pipi, biggi und wie sie alle heißen, klar, die bewegen die welt, hatte ich ganz vergessen.

tb, lass dich von denen mal so richtig verwöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2012)

danke jana ,
so ein tolles gedicht hat noch nie jemand für mich gefunden,nicht mal der fb.
sag ihm das aber bitte nicht,er ist grade übergangslos von der herbst in die winter depri gefallen.
außerdem hat er mir mit seiner betreuerin zusammen gestern erst ein bild gemalt.

übrigens war da mit hanni und nanni nichts , die jacob sisters gebe ich ja zu.
die hütte ist gebucht ,geführte höhentour die es nicht zu buchen gibt 
 ist auch gebucht .wer sich mit  traut bekommt den exklusiven sticker
 "ich bremse nur bei gemse".
soll euch ausrichten das die beiden sich schon tierrisch freuen .


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Januar 2012)

Die freuen sich echt? Die Armen! Die kennen bisher ja nur die normalen Teutonen ;-)


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Januar 2012)

Jojo, Dein Gäbelchen!


----------



## jojo2 (18. Januar 2012)

zappalotti!
potzblitz!
würd aber sagen, dass das ne ausgewachsene gabel und kein gäbelchen ist!

die beiden bunten girlanden finde ich sehr hübsch.
mit dem schmuck an der gabel steche ich soagr den enduro udn den m.n. 
und alle anderen poniciousbikesfreaks aus!


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2012)

ach jojo, das hat meine doch auch  und im dunkeln mit glockenspiel wenn gewünscht...


----------



## jojo2 (18. Januar 2012)

mensch enduro!
du bist mir immer ein nasenlänge voraus
und ich sach dir: das will was bedeuten!
gut
ich nehm also diese hübsche blaue und die gelbe girlande
und ...

mir fällt schon noch was ein



aber jetzt muss ich erst mal wieder radfahren üben gehen,
und mein wald muss ein bißchen aufgehübscht werden
cu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Die freuen sich echt? Die Armen! Die kennen bisher ja nur die normalen Teutonen ;-)


 
gibt es die ?
wer soll das sein ?


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2012)

also ich finde der FB ist ganz vernünftig, der war schon mal "radsportler des jahres"... das soll schon was heißen... 

aber das mit der herbst-winter-frühkahres-depression tut mir ja sehr leid für ihn... kann man da was gegen machen, helfen, entgegenwirken????

muß er dringend mal biken gehen???


----------



## rigger (18. Januar 2012)

mach doch mal ne kleine anti Depressions Tour mit Ihm und vermittel ihm einen Deutschkurs, Integration ist ja heutzutage sehr wichtig!


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2012)

oh, oh, oh....zieh nicht den zorn des FB auf dich, das könnte schlimm für dich enden...er ist bekannt dafür ganz unverhofft leute vom rad zu boxen 

daher sei vorsichtig in deiner wortwahl  er könnte das übel nehmen und du bist dann das *opfer* du opfer


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. Januar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> oh, oh, oh....zieh nicht den zorn des FB auf dich, das könnte schlimm für dich enden...er ist bekannt dafür ganz unverhofft leute vom rad zu boxen
> 
> daher sei vorsichtig in deiner wortwahl  er könnte das übel nehmen und du bist dann das *opfer* du opfer


Enduro, Zorn auf rigger, warte mal ich horche gerade mal in mir....................... nee Enduro da finde ich nur MITLEID!!!


----------



## Totoxl (18. Januar 2012)

Jojo ist die alte Gabel nicht mehr zu retten? Wenn du nicht weißt wohin damit


----------



## jojo2 (18. Januar 2012)

rigger
der spruch stimmt einfach:
"die geister, die ich rief.."

ruf nicht den großen regen herbei,
wenn du kein boot hast



toto
gabel kannse haben
die funktioniert 1a nach der letzen wartung
die neue gabel hat 
dh kartusche, 
170 mm federweg,
missioncontrol und (!)
eine blaue und eine gelbe girlande!
deswegen wechsle ich


du kannst meine alte gabel günstig kriegen


----------



## Totoxl (18. Januar 2012)

Ach so deswegen der Wechsel, Federweg aufrüsten und DH Kartuschen Vorteile einkaufen...
Jetzt fährst du noch besser, neues Material beflügelt den Geist und Körper.


----------



## jojo2 (18. Januar 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> ... neues Material beflügelt den Geist und Körper.



daran glaube ich nicht nicht
das ist ein märchen
besser fahren werd ich dadurch nicht
das ist ne frage von üben


ab februar mach ich aber yoga
das wird wirken


mein rad aufhübschen is so
als würde ich dies  video 10 mal gucken
und denken, ich könnt fahrrad fahren
[ame="http://vimeo.com/34210934"]Silvia - Dylan Sherrard Season Finale on Vimeo[/ame]


vielleicht sollte ich mir tatsächlich vornehmen,
im nächsten jahr das megavalanche mitzufahren.
das würde mein fahren verbessern
prezident ich arbeite dran


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Januar 2012)

jojo
du kennst doch das nimm3 des bikens, oder!? :

nimm die neue gabel und bau sie ein
nimm dir die megavalanche 2013 vor und trainiere dafür
nimm mich mit nach alpes d´huez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> ................... nee Enduro da finde ich nur MITLEID!!!


 
mitleid?
das programm haben wir damals doch gar nicht bei dir aufgespielt?
sollte das  wieder vorkommen  dann bitte einfach auf löschen drücken .


----------



## jojo2 (19. Januar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> nimm dir die megavalanche 2013 vor und trainiere dafür
> nimm mich mit nach alpes d´huez



ist ne idee von prezident
ich hatte mich eigentlich schon damit abgefunden, 
dass das ne nummer zu schwer für mich ist.
ich hab nämlich angst, da hinzufallen, mir an den steinen weh zu tun
und von den nachfahrenden dann den berg runter geschmissen zu werden
oder: ich stürz auf dem gletscher und werd von den nachfahrenden 
so tief in den schnee gepresst, dass die  lawinenhunde keine chance haben,  mich zu finden.

wenn ich das und noch mehr so recht bedenk,
ist es vielleicht die woche urlaub wert

mal schauen, was für´n yeti das yoga demnächst  aus mir macht

ich bleib am ball


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Januar 2012)

@yoga-yeti-jojo
bei der masse die da mitfährt
ist umfallen praktisch ausgeschlossen..

trotzdem anbei ein paar übungen für dich
wenn du diese "moves" drauf hast
kann dir sowieso nix mehr passieren

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=loszrEZvS_k


----------



## jojo2 (19. Januar 2012)

alles nur ne frage der inneren balance
der tb macht das immer vor dem frühstück, vor dem  mittagessen
und während des abendessens

ich

will nich immer von mir reden


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Januar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @yoga-yeti-jojo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=loszrEZvS_k


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2012)

meine frau ist joga lehrerinn, die kann das auch


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Januar 2012)

Du Gluecklicher!
Wie ich Dich kenne verpennst Du das aber auch immer
:-D


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Januar 2012)

http://cog.konaworld.com/archives/10649


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Januar 2012)

2393 Gramm wiegt Deine Lyrik Jojo. Inclusive Steckachse und ungekürztem Schaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (19. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> 2393 Gramm wiegt Deine Lyrik Jojo



super!




echt schade, 
dass ich da noch ein fahrrad dranhängen muss



hmm
bei ritter der kokussnuss ging das auch ohne
pferd

hmm


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2012)

das war aber auch nur bei den angel-sachsen so und weil der mohr das öl knapp gehalten hat, damals, deshalb hat artus den heiligen gral auch nicht gefunden und die heilige handgranate von antijochai wurde geworfen...ich glaub das war ger vorläufer des heiligen krieges 



so war das damals in engeland.. als gebüschhändler hatte man dort noch nen guten stand


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkOcrL6tKOw"]Downhill Bikes 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich sach nur Platz 6!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Downhill Bikes 2011      - YouTube
> 
> Ich sach nur Platz 6!



Ich sach nur Platz 5


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2012)

das war´s , die hütte ist voll,
16 people ,daß war´s.
ab jetzt ist nur noch platz für yogalehrerinen.


----------



## rigger (19. Januar 2012)

BTW kann mich Sonntag morgen jemand mitnehmen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Januar 2012)

paß auf wenn du  auf deinem dh-x-dh simulator die line nach fährst rigger,hinter  dem zweiten table ist es total rutschig,habe mich dort eben schon dreimal eingegraben.
ride on rigger,
die oper ist erst zu ende wenn die dicke frau gesungen hat.


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Januar 2012)

Steht eigentlich der Termin für das DH Sektionstraining  morgen noch?
Fettes Gerät, morgen 10:30 an geheimem Ort im Hüggel??


----------



## diddie40 (20. Januar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12603


----------



## rigger (20. Januar 2012)

Ähm der 22 ist Sonntag Scotti...

könnten die ketten mich vielleicht mitnehmen?


----------



## enduro pro (20. Januar 2012)

braucht noch wer ne neue bremse??? könnte noch mal nen avid X9 zu  150.- besorgen.. nur schnelle info ist erforderlich..incl. scheiben und schellen, 2012 modell, ungekürzte leitungen...

na, hat wer bedarf????


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Januar 2012)

im Set?


----------



## enduro pro (20. Januar 2012)

jo..im set.. hab die auch und der erwan hat auch eine bekommen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Januar 2012)

ist das die CR nur mit anderem Namen?


----------



## enduro pro (20. Januar 2012)

ja, das ist der nachfolger der CR....neue griffe und der bremskörper wurde auch überarbeitet...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Januar 2012)

okeeeeee..., das ist ja blöd, dass Du die für den Kurs weggibst..., ich brauch  nämlich noch ne Bremse für mein 301... 

Argh! Nächste Woche ist auch Rose Ausverkauf...och Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. Januar 2012)

ich persönlich gebe meine ja nicht her, kennen nur jemanden der günstig das zeug besorgen kann...die liegt normalpreis bei ca. 250-280 euro...

er hat mal wieder so einen schnapper und hat mich angemailt, da ich schon 2 stück bei ihm gekauft habe...


----------



## rigger (20. Januar 2012)

Zu rose wollte ich nächste woche auch!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Januar 2012)

Ok Christoph, ich warte erstmal mitm Rigger den Rose Sonderverkauf ab, da hab ich nämlich letztes mal eine Elixier R mit Scheiben komplett für 80 Euro mitgenommen. Dann gehe ich mal das Risiko ein, dass die X9 dann nicht mehr da ist.

Rigger: Pack viel Geld ein! Und Hunger auf die obligatorische Wurst draussen! Ach ja: Und spitze Ellenbogen für die bekloppten Rennradfahrenden Holländer


----------



## herby-hancoc (20. Januar 2012)

Wann wollt ihr zu Rose hinfahren?


----------



## rigger (20. Januar 2012)

Fr den 27. geht das los, wollte morgends früh gleich hin.


----------



## enduro pro (20. Januar 2012)

herbert, wenn du hin fährst, dann fahre ich wohl mit...gucken kost nix und hab urlaub


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2012)

scotti
was gab´s nochmal von dir, wenn man dir diesen hinweis gibt?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12603
ich hab´s vergessen
schick´s mir einfach mit hermes zu
und dem diddie

antworten auf fragen zum dresscode und zur radkategorie 
kosten aber extra


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Januar 2012)

ich gönn mir mal was.
jojo,
was genau soll wann und wo stattfinden?
welche radkategorie ist die richtige wahl und wie sieht der dresscode aus?
werden filmarbeiten stattfinden?wenn ja,gibt es ein recht am bild?gewinnbeteiligung bei verkauf?hat man einfluß an den dreharbeiten  und an der strategie des marketing?ist das eine offizielle uci veranstaltung?wer hat,,,,nee,,,wird mir zu teuer...

was soll ich nur anziehen?
was würde mich diese eine frage kosten und was würdest du antworten?


----------



## enduro pro (20. Januar 2012)

was für die oberstyler unter uns.... is mir schon "too much" 

http://fiercekorea.blog.com/event-gallery/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (20. Januar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> könnten die ketten mich vielleicht mitnehmen?



@rigger
weißt du eigentlich noch wo wir wohnen?
und wo schüttorf liegt?
und der hüggel?
nee rigger...wir möchten dich nicht abholen...

außerdem muss ich morgen (samstag) von 16 bis 0:30 Uhr in Oberhausen headbanging-sport betreiben
danach noch cooldown...
werde wohl erst in den frühen morgenstunden zuhause sein
ein bisschen pennen wollt ich auch noch vor dem selektionstraining
du verstehst was ich meine....


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Januar 2012)

tb
nimmst du am sonntag das kleine schwarze mit
oder geht der trend zu braun mit gold??

und was ziehst du wohl an?????????


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Januar 2012)

welches bike???keine ahnung,viel wichtiger ist was ich anziehen soll!!!!!
oh,,oh warte mal,,bevor ich nicht weiß welches bike ich nehme kann ich auch nicht wissen was ich dazu anziehen kann!!!
ich glaub ich bleib  zuhause,,,ich habe sowieso keine passenden schuhe,,,
ick hang mi up


----------



## Totoxl (20. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre morgen zu den jecken nach Köln. viel Spaß beim trainieren. Wenn ich dann mal wieder eine Boden probe nehme, kann ich es ja auf euren Trainings Vorsprung schieben.


----------



## rigger (20. Januar 2012)

viel Spass am Sonntag!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Januar 2012)

hast du auch nichts zum anziehen rigger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Januar 2012)

@ TB
ich habe mal gelesen, daß die Profis bei Film- und Fotoproduktionen immer bunte, knallige Klamotten tragen. Wenn Du also Umsatzbeteiligung und Tantiemen an den Foto´s haben willst, kann ich nur Klamotten in Neonfarben empfehlen! 

Falls es regnet und dunkel ist sehen wir dich dann auch besser.

Bei schweren Verletzungen können wir dich dann auch als Landemarkierung für Christoph 2 verwenden.

Dann ist es auch egal welches Bike du nimmst.


----------



## M.N. (20. Januar 2012)

Für die die nicht in den Film Freitag schauen: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35147555"]Classic Shore Day on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Januar 2012)

danke scotti, 
solche klamotten habe ich noch aus den 80ern,
knallig,bunt,neon,außerdem sehr körperbetont.
ick freu mir


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2012)

ein anwalt kommt am sonntag dazu
die vertragsfragen werden wir schon hinkriegen.

und ich hab da ein tolles buch zum thema dresscode.
einige bilder werde ich nachher kopieren und zeigen

aber bitte nicht, dass zwei mit dem gleichen fummel kommen!
gibt nur wieder stress


toto pass auf dich auf!
und viel spass


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Januar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hast du auch nichts zum anziehen rigger?



ach der rigger hat genug klamotten
bestimmt vieles mit blümchen drauf

aber wegen der berüchtigten pilstulpe (um bei den blumen zu bleiben)
wird der rigger nicht in der lage sein
morgens etwas passendes zum anziehen zu finden


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Januar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> danke scotti,
> solche klamotten habe ich noch aus den 80ern,
> knallig,bunt,neon,außerdem sehr körperbetont.
> ick freu mir



An genau den Fummel habe ich gedacht! Um ihn der Witterung anzupassen kann ich eine schöne Federboa in Pastelltönen empfehlen.


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Januar 2012)

[



M.N. schrieb:


> Für die die nicht in den Film Freitag schauen:



Ich war der Meinung da darf man nur mit DC-Gabel fahren.
Das Bike geht doch bestenfalls als LT Enduro oder Freeride - light durch.


----------



## rigger (20. Januar 2012)

Was passendes mit blümchen hä#tte ich gehabt, nur wäre ich nicht in der Lage zu fahren da der Restalkohol etwas zu viel wäre.

Letztes jahr ging die party bis 3 uhr. 

Egal son sektionstraining kann man ja nochmal machen.


----------



## M.N. (20. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich war der Meinung da darf man nur mit DC-Gabel fahren.
> Das Bike geht doch bestenfalls als LT Enduro oder Freeride - light durch.



Ich glaube er kommt auch mit einem light FR Puky Rad klar,ganz ohne eine Krone!


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2012)

hier ein ganz, ganz kleine auswahl
un trotzdem ein paar ganz schöne sachen dabei



 

 



mein favorit ist das dressing mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2012)

fünf gehen nur in einen post rein und
ach eins hab ich noch
für den...

n...


----------



## diddie40 (21. Januar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Letztes jahr ging die party bis 3 uhr.
> 
> Egal son sektionstraining kann man ja nochmal machen.


 
saufen kann man ja auch nochmal wann anders machen


----------



## diddie40 (21. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hier ein ganz, ganz kleine auswahl
> un trotzdem ein paar ganz schöne sachen dabei
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anhang anzeigen 223345  fb?
Anhang anzeigen 223348 tb!


----------



## rigger (21. Januar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> saufen kann man ja auch nochmal wann anders machen



Ne der Termin ist immer fest jedes jahr!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen zu den jecken nach Köln. viel Spaß beim trainieren. .


 
noch schnell ein tip toto,wenn so ein komischer typ mit hut ganz laut fragt
wolle ma ne rei lasse?
mußt du ganz laut törrrööööttöööörrrööö rufen.
das ist da so.


@jojo
ich bin einzelkind und werde schnell krank,deshalb meine frage betrefflich des training im hüggel.
im augenblick regnet es in ibbtown wie sau,also wie ne große sau,gestern auch schon.
bis zu welchem wasserstand findet das event statt?

jetzt weiß ich was ich anziehe und dann sowas.ich hatte mich übrigens für dressing 4 entschieden.
danke diddie


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2012)

ich fahr natürlich bei jedem wetter farrat is ja klar,
aber morgen muss das nicht im hüggel sein.
wettervorhersagen haben sich ja deutlich verschlechtert
ich geh mal davon aus, dass das morgige selektionstraining ausfällt.
suvirval of the fittest muss wohl verschoben werden

ich nehme einfach jetzt schon mal den termin raus. 
sollte morgen um 6 die sonne scheinen, 
können ja rigger und schlabber hier mal anklingeln

rigger du kriegst deine chance auf die schokolade noch
sach mal, wann du keine party hast,
ich glaub das ist das einfachste. ich mein: das jahr hat 
über 40 wochenenden vielleicht hast du ja mal an einem den kopf frei


----------



## rigger (21. Januar 2012)

Morgen mittag bei dir wäre ich dabei jojo!


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Januar 2012)

für die saalbach-urlauber
x-line komplett:


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2012)

hier mein saalbach favorit,leider nur ein kurzer ausschnitt.
auf dem video kann man ungefähr erahnen wie die strecke wirklich ist,der stochert da ganz schön rum/cola.
ab ca. 1:20min. nur noch geil.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbW8hE9dfJs"]Alpejskie Singletracki - Saalbach-Hinterglemm      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Januar 2012)

X-Line, Hackelbergtrail, Bergstadel, Huberalm und ?
Ahhhh, wir kommen!


----------



## rigger (21. Januar 2012)

Jubel, Jubel, Freu, Freu!!! Um es mit  Ren und Stimpy zu sagen...


----------



## PitchER (21. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit zusammen, fällt der Termin "selektionstraining" morgen aus? Ansonsten wäre ich gerne dabei, bräuchte aber noch eine genaue Anschrift!


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Januar 2012)

@ pitchEr ist kei selektions sondern ein Sektionstraining.
Wie's aussieht fällt der Termin aber ins Wasser.:-(


----------



## PitchER (21. Januar 2012)

oh sorry ! schade, gibts auch keine alternativ-veranstaltung im teuto oder so?


----------



## Zico (21. Januar 2012)

Wat geil... und sieht sogar fahrbar aus!!!



schlabberkette schrieb:


> für die saalbach-urlauber
> x-line komplett:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Januar 2012)

Fuer zico den furchtlosen ist 2012 doch kein Trail zu schwer!!
Ich finde sieht deutlich leichter aus als es ist.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2012)

scotti
du kennst mich doch: ich kan nix einfach so lassen wie es ist. 
das is weil ich kann nix so lassen wie es is
pitcher hat recht: selektiontraining ist die überschrift

wegen des angekündigten sehr schlechten wetters
wollte ich den termin streichen. aber:

für heute war bei uns regen angekündigt
ich komm grad aus dem wald
kein regen. nun steht beim aktuellen wetterbericht:
bedeckt

cool. aber das kann ich auch, die vorhersage nachher ändern
also ich mach das jetzt so: termin bleibt erstmal stehen und 
wir sehen morgen mal weiter. ich muss hier gegen neun los- spätestens dann gebe ich bescheid, ob ich in den hüggel fahr

rigger
sonntags bin ich mittags ungefähr nur noch ne stunde auf dem rad, 
dann fahr ich nach haus, esse schöne torte und dann gehe ich bis abends  wandern 

wenn du morgen mittag kommen willst, bist du auf jeden fall zu spät.
aber ich habe vorhin schöne aufnahmen gemacht
und wenn ich noch ein paar gesammelt habe,
zeige ich dir in einem filmchen wie es auch bei mir aussieht


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2012)

pitcher 
hab gesehen, dass du dich eingetragen hast
ich geh gleich mal schoklade kaufen


----------



## PitchER (21. Januar 2012)

@jojo, magste mir noch eben ne Anschrift für morgen geben?
und ich bitte um schokolade


----------



## rigger (21. Januar 2012)

Ma schauen wie fit ich morgen früh bin....


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Januar 2012)

Doch ein Selektionstraining

Was wird denn selektiert? 
Die Harten von den Zarten,
die Spreu vom Weizen,
die Styler von den mit den schwarz/weiß Klamotten,
die Guten von den Schlechten, ...


Kann ich auch kommen oder werde ich vorher schon aus-selektiert

Oder findet eine Selektion durch das Wetter statt?

Der Rigger ist ja auch schon ausselektiert


----------



## PitchER (21. Januar 2012)

pro selektionstrining! son bisschen regen macht das ganze nur lustiger.... und es gibt dreck, viel dreck


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2012)

adresse 

Kloster Ohrbeckâ
Am Boberg 10
49124 GeorgsmarienhÃ¼tte

wenn du von der sutthauser strasse in die am boberg einbiegst,
gibtsÂ´da gleich nen parkplatz
is aber vielleicht voll wegen kirche
wir sehen uns vor dem kloster



scotti du bist aber echt erfinderisch
ich sach nur: die botschaft bestimmt der empfÃ¤nger


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Januar 2012)

ihr habts gut, ich bin leider nicht da.


----------



## Zico (21. Januar 2012)

... ich habs gefürchtet!


scott-bussi schrieb:


> Fuer zico den furchtlosen ist 2012 doch kein Trail zu schwer!!
> Ich finde sieht deutlich leichter aus als es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchER (21. Januar 2012)

danke, jojo und bis morgen!


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2012)

ja
bis morgen
denn wir alle ahnen ja, dass es kein übermorgen geben wird
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1047320


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Januar 2012)

Und is gleich biken angesagt??


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2012)

klar, oder?
jojo sach was!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2012)

es regnet nicht im teuto - oder?
also hier scheint die sonne
ich fahr in den hüggel!


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2012)

Sach ich doch, Sonne, blauer Himmel, 20 Grad, bestes Bikewetter:-D


----------



## Ketta (22. Januar 2012)

wir sind auch dabeil, wissen aber nicht ob wir 10:30h schaffen, kann uns noch einer den Weg vom Kloster zum Hüggel beschreiben??


----------



## Zico (22. Januar 2012)

bin auch dabei!


jojo2 schrieb:


> es regnet nicht im teuto - oder?
> also hier scheint die sonne
> ich fahr in den hüggel!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> ... kann uns noch einer den Weg vom Kloster zum Hüggel beschreiben??



puuh
ich probier´s
musst du gleich nochmal hier reingucken
ist aber eigentlich nicht so schwer
andre war ja beim letzten mal mit
wird sich ebstimmt erinnern
sonst: ihr habt doch handy und nummer von ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2012)

ach 
vielleicht ist es fÃ¼r euch das einfachste direkt zum silbersee zu kommen:
adresse von dem restaurant da

JÃ¤gerbergâ
Zum JÃ¤gerberg 40
49170 Hagen am Teutoburger Wald

da ist ein parkpaktz
von da fahrt ihr mit dem rad in den wald 
und dann dÃ¼rfte andre das schon bald erkennen
es geht von dort nach oben und da dann entweder telefonieren
oder (von dem obersten punkt) nach rechts bis ihr
an so eine kleine vor kurzem freigeschlagene lichtung kommt
kurz danach liegt rechts der einstieg in die strecke, an die ich heute dachte...

alles klar???


----------



## Ketta (22. Januar 2012)

jo, jojo, allet klar, bis später


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2012)

Wo treffen wir uns denn jetzt um 10:30?
Kloster oder Silbersee?


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2012)

fein


zico bis nachher


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2012)

kllooooostttta
nur die ketten nicht
die werden bis zum startpunkt  gliftet


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2012)

Die Ketten werden geliftet? So alt sehen die doch noch gar nicht aus. Obwohl ...Andre ... bei dir ... :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (22. Januar 2012)

Wird fullface und jacket empfohlen? Oder leichte marschbekleidung?


----------



## PitchER (22. Januar 2012)

in osna ist das wetter gerade trocken aber leicht bewÃ¶lkt!!!! sollte aber klappen....
ich fahre zu 10.30h hier hin: 

Kloster Ohrbeckâ
Am Boberg 10
49124 GeorgsmarienhÃ¼tte

hoffe das ist der richtige treffpunkt?


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Januar 2012)

in ibbtown regnet es  immer noch wie sau,ich habe den stinker wieder aus dem kofferraum geholt.
wie schon gesagt,ich bin einzelkind,außerdem hat meine schwester heute geburtstag.
euch viel spaß


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Januar 2012)

jojo, sorry
wenn du das liest 
hast du das selektionstraining längst hinter dir
und die ketten waren nun doch nicht dabei..

pascal und richi haben dich hoffentlich informiert

wir wollten dann doch lieber
bevor wir eine stunde im auto sitzen
um dann im regen zu starten
hier noch schnell ne runde im (noch) trockenen drehen.....


----------



## diddie40 (22. Januar 2012)

hatten mit dem wetter doch eigentlich noch glück gehabt.
mir hat´s auf jeden fall spaß gemacht. sollten wir häufiger machen, gibt mir mehr sicherheit, wenn ich einzelne sprünge häufiger fahre. so hab ich doch alles gesprungen, wenn auch noch viel potiential nach oben bleibt ( tempo und technik ).


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2012)

sehr vernünftig ihr ketten ihr
war auch ein bißchen feucht,
nicht allzu sehr, aber ich bin da kein maß, wahrscheinlich
haben mich meine eltern vertauscht und ich bin in wirklichkeit fisch


naja trotzdem war es ein netter vormittag
aber gerade als ich dachte, jetzt kann´s losgehen
linien finden, zeigen lassen, angucken ausprobieren, noch mal ausprobieren
und dann zum nächsten und dann alles mal in einem rutsch ...
da war´s dann plötzlich vorbei
schade
beim nächsten mal weiß ich ´s besser 

sorry jungs, ich habe die schokolade wieder mitgenommen
total vergessen - sorry sorry
aber is ja auch keiner aus der kurve geflogen,
dafür alle stylisch gesprungen  und ich hatte genug schokolade für jeden
hmm 
selber essen macht schlank
cu


----------



## rigger (22. Januar 2012)

gibts bilder oder vids vom treff?


----------



## ricobra50 (22. Januar 2012)

Hat heute wieder richtig Spass gemacht !!!!


----------



## diddie40 (22. Januar 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Hat heute wieder richtig Spass gemacht !!!!


 
ist doch 1000x besser als beten


----------



## PitchER (22. Januar 2012)

aber hallo, war nen toller trip! gerne wieder!  bin gespannt auf das videomaterial...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Januar 2012)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Januar 2012)




----------



## ricobra50 (23. Januar 2012)

Styler!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Januar 2012)

hat Du die 100 Meter Marke erreicht?


----------



## Der Cherusker (23. Januar 2012)

Hey hey hey, dem Ghostrider wachsen Flügel!!!! Flieg nicht so hoch mein kleiner Freund......


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Januar 2012)

seht Ihr wie elegant ich im Hintergrund den Sprung beobachte?


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Januar 2012)

@pascal
was hängst du so schief in der luft
bist bestimmt beim absprung weggerutscht
kann ja mal passieren


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Januar 2012)

is das neid????


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Januar 2012)

neid??? was ist das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (23. Januar 2012)

Mensch Schlabber erkenn` doch einfach an, daß das ein ganz schöner Satz wer. 
Und er hat alles heile gelassen!!


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Januar 2012)

welchen satz meinst du scotti?
den, den ich geschrieben hab


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Januar 2012)

Richtiiiiiiiiiiiich!


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Januar 2012)

okay okay
ist ein schöner weiter satz
den der ghostrider da hingelegt hat 

ich hatte den abend vorher übrigens auch mit sätzen zu tun
war sozusagen ein literarischer abend
die meisten sätze hatten aber immer irgendwas
 mit f..k, motherf..cker, fu..ing nightmare, usw. zu tun...
weiß auch nicht was das heißt....
ansonsten wurden auch sätze nach oben, unten, links, rechts, diagonal....gemacht.....
bouncebouncebounce....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dHM08t82NA"]TERROR - out of my face / return to strength live @ Persistence Tour 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

ich bin da ja eigentlich nur hin
weil ich den diddie spielen sehen wollte....


----------



## diddie40 (24. Januar 2012)

ich hab in holland gespielt
hier ein teaser von der vorstellung:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17859922"]lamp teaser on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Januar 2012)

ach verdammt
dann bin ich also doch zur falschen vorstellung gefahren....

diddie am kontrabass, cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2012)

kuhl

dann bist du ja nächtes wochenende schon wieder beschäftigt...


in restrup hatten wir in den vergangenen jahren häufiger 
multimediale veranstaltungen. mächtig beeindruckend sowas.
leider ist lamp auf holländisch - für dich ja kein problem,
ich hab nur ansatzweise verstanden, worum es geht.




aber, was kapier ich schon
ich versteh noch nich mal den sinn von dem hier
http://www.kulturverein-lift.de//index.php/termindetails-74/events/whisky-tasting.html
vielleicht ist das ja was für den einen oder anderen hier.
das getränk soll auch bei falschen bikefarben, liebe und anderen sorgen helfen.

cu


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Januar 2012)

@schlabber
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum Du den Drang hast immer alles kaputt zu machen

@alle die schwimmen können
So einen Tag im Hüggel sollten wir mal wieder machen aber lieber wenn es etwas trockener ist


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Januar 2012)

@jojo 
ist das nicht Irreführung? Nennen sich Kulturverein "Lift" und testen Wisky!

Aber klingt ansonsten nach einer lohnenden Veranstaltung


----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2012)

jo
ich denke auch: irreführung


überall wird gesagt, alkohol sei gefährlich.
was, wenn das gar nicht stimmt,
sondern schmeckt und hilft??


----------



## diddie40 (24. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> überall wird gesagt, alkohol sei gefährlich.
> was, wenn das gar nicht stimmt,
> sondern schmeckt und hilft??


 
probieren geht über studieren


----------



## rigger (24. Januar 2012)

@Diddie cool 


Beim nächsten mal schaff ich es hoffentlich auch zum hüggel...


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> @schlabber
> Jetzt weiß ich auch warum Du den Drang hast immer alles kaputt zu machen



das ist kein drang scotty
es passiert einfach...........


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Januar 2012)

Zwangsweise! Wer solche Musik hört, frißt auch kleine Kinder und richtet Bikes hin!!
Nur so zum Spaß!


----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2012)

wegen letzten sonntag

sorry
kann nur die rohfassung von unserer spazierfahrt am letzten sonntag reinstellen. ich müsste noch neue aufnahmen reinsetzen, damit man was sieht und noch einige stunden dran schneiden. aber ich habe leider im moment überhaupt keine zeit dafür

das passwort ist der name, von der am sonntag am häufigsten vertretenen radfirma

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35593775"]This is a password protected video on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rigger (25. Januar 2012)

Schönes Vid Jojo!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Januar 2012)

schönes Password!


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Januar 2012)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/X1QM4I8eT/

auch schön.


----------



## ricobra50 (25. Januar 2012)

schönes Video und Password  !!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Januar 2012)

das vid wollte einfach nicht starten
obwohl ich bestimmt 100x BAUSTAHL als passwort eingegeben hab...

dann viel mir auf einmal wieder diese mainstream-marke ein
und was musste ich dann sehen?

ein passwort-fremdes bike fliegt am weitesten


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. Januar 2012)

sehr cooles video JoJo


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2012)

... war ja auch ein netter tach!


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Januar 2012)

Mit netten Kona Fahrern!
Und die Bikes halten ohne Zauberlack


----------



## PitchER (25. Januar 2012)

feines Filmchen!


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2012)

mal was anderes:

ich brauche nen kurzen vorbau für 1,5 zoll (auch gebraucht)  
und einen ebensolchen steuersatz (lieber neu)
ich hab einen supergünstigen  und total freundlichen anbieter 
in der nähe von os, aber vielleicht hat ja gerade einer von euch 
so dinger unmotiviert rumfliegen
nur güstniges anbieten! ich habe ansonste einen supergünstigen anbieter.
und stellt mir bloß keine (technischen) fragen!
danke!

habe heute erstmals meine bremse selbst entlüftet, tut´s fast wieder - cool ne?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Januar 2012)

Guck mal hier:

http://www.procraft.de/de_de/p2/p2File/image?id=23&preset=original

das ist so ein Konfigurator. Ich meine Du brauchst Semiintegriert 1,5. Aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher, das müsste man erst sehen.


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2012)

richtig
semintegriert scheint richtig

der hier ist derzeit noch drin:
http://www.bike24.de/p12849.html


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Januar 2012)

ja aber 1,5 und nicht 1 1/8 !!! Und auch nicht tapered. Deshalb guck mal bei Procraft, da kann man alles kombinieren.


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Und die Bikes halten ohne Zauberlack



würdest du drauf wetten?
leih mir mal doch mal deins für´n tach


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Januar 2012)

jojo ich glaube ich habe noch einen Vorbau herumliegen. Ich muß mal gucken ob der 1.5 ist.


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Januar 2012)

Du auf so einem Mainstreamhobel? 
Stell Dir vor der Baustahlhaufen wuerde dir gefallen.
Ne ne, nachher willst de den behalten und ich muß dann mit Deiner Baustelle fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (25. Januar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> mal was anderes:
> 
> ich brauche nen kurzen vorbau für 1,5 zoll (auch gebraucht)
> und einen ebensolchen steuersatz (lieber neu)
> ...


 
dann will ich mal nicht dumm fragen sondern feststellen:
du hast ne neue gabel mit durchgehendem 1,5" gabelschaft, in deinem bike ist eine gabel mit ??? verbaut in einem 1,5" Steuerohr, sonst würde die neue gabel ja nicht passen. ferner hast du einen steuerstaz mit ??? verbaut und einen vorbau in 1 1/8" zoll. und du willst nicht viel geld ausgeben, denn die neue gabel war ja schon so günstig.
bau doch die neue gabel auseinander und tausche die standrohreinheit gegen eine passende (im bikemarkt) und verwende deinen steuersatz und deinen vorbau weiter


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Januar 2012)

oder noch einfacher kauf dir im bikemarkt einen neuen rahmen mit 1.5 steuersatz!


----------



## diddie40 (25. Januar 2012)

jo,jo ääh ja,ja wenn man erst mal anfängt


----------



## jojo2 (26. Januar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> jo,jo ääh ja,ja wenn man erst mal anfängt



jo!
hab ich auch gedacht
bleibt aber dabei:
neue gabel, neuer vorbau
den kleinen rattenschwanz habe ich erst spät gesehen


neuer rahmen für meine neue gabel?
darauf ungefähr wird´s dann irgendwann hinauslaufen


derzeit noch gabel mit 1 1/8 zoll schaft im jimbo drin
die neue gabel hat 1,5 zoll


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Januar 2012)

Jojo, ich bin nachher beim Rose. 

Dort ist Winterschlussverkauf, soll ich was einpacken?

Schöne Grüße aus Wuppertal!


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Januar 2012)

jojo mein vorbau ist 1 1/8! Sorry.


----------



## rigger (26. Januar 2012)

@Karsten du hast Post!


----------



## Zico (26. Januar 2012)

Wetter morgen soll ja gut werden, hat einer Zeit und Lust eine flotte Runde so ab 15:00 Uhr im Teuto zu drehen? Brauche einen Führer!!!
Sonst noch irgendwer irgendwo irgendwann unterwegs am Wochenende?


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Januar 2012)

wo ist eigentlich tb 
tb, wo bist du?
lange nix gehört.....

teeebeeeehhhheeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (26. Januar 2012)

guten tag...

mein laptop läuft wieder.. festplattenschaden 

ist wer an samstag nachmittag oder ansonntag interessiert????

wetter soll ja "so lala" werden, kalt und vielleicht auch noch schnee 

wenn wer lust und zeit hat einfach melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. Januar 2012)

enduro
ich hab euch beide vermisst!
tb aber nur so ein bißchen
der macht ja ständig urlaub,
um diese zeit ist er doch immer in
st. moritz 
da bin ich viel zu neidisch, um nachzufragen.
du bist wieder online. das is gut!

ich fahr morgen für ein paar tage in urlauuub
hmm
dann kann mich der tb mal kreuzweiiise


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Januar 2012)

muss nur noch kurz die welt retten, danach bike ich zu dir. 
noch 148713 trails checken ,wer weiß was mir dann noch passiert denn es passiert so viel. 
(melodie von einem lied eines  gewissen tim tralala würde gut dazu passen)

ich bin da,also hier,manchmal,meistens arbeiten und dann steht auch noch renovieren des trauten heims auf dem stundenplan.
bitte kein mitleid!!!!
nee,,oder doch,,,bitte habt mitleid (am besten in form einer geld - sachspende oder auch beidem)
oder nee,noch besser wären schöne bikegeschichten von euch ,daß erinnert mich immer an früher.
ick hang mi nu uppe


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Januar 2012)

will am Weekend nochmal zum Hüggel....hat jemand lust???


----------



## enduro pro (26. Januar 2012)

hüggel??? ohne mich..ich will teuto 

also ich fahre am samstag nachmittag so gegen 14.30 ne runde und am sonntag.. wenn jemand sehnsucht nach teuto hat melden.... wenn nicht, dann nicht


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Januar 2012)

am Samstag ist ein Rennen mit 20 Startern im Hüggel. Würstchen,Bier usw. gibts auch da. Mann könnt ja mal vorbei schauen. Wenn man dann schon mal da ist, kann man auch noch ne kleine Tour machen.

Das wär vlt ne gute Idee von Carsten. Rose hat doch bestimmt den originalen Steuersatz in 1,5 da. Dann könnte man einfach das Innenleben tauschen ohne gleich die Schalen raus hauen zu müssen. Jojo, setzt Dich doch mal mit Carsten in verbindung.


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Januar 2012)

Ey schulte! Reklamation!!
Du hast mich leider falsch beraten. Kann ich die Kettenführung bei dir reklamieren???
Ist natürlich doch die falsche.

Falls jemand Interesse an einer Shaman Commander 2-fach Ke-Fü hat bitte melden. Ist ein ganz feines Teil. Super leicht, Kugelgelagert, für Kettenblätter von 32-40 Zähnen geeignet. Und ISCG 05! (ich habe leider das andere Maß)

Hüggel klingt gut. Teuto aber auch. Tour im Hüggel mit Operator ist aber ein No Go!


----------



## diddie40 (26. Januar 2012)

wann und wo ist denn das rennen, wer fährt denn da so


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Januar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hüggel??? o wenn jemand sehnsucht nach teuto hat melden.... wenn nicht, dann nicht



Wie, vermittelst du jetzt Dates für den Teuto??
Ich dachte der hat seine große Liebe schon gefunden.

Nein, nicht die! Ich meine natürlich die kleine Afrikanerin


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Januar 2012)

schwarzes heisses Ding!

Es sind alles Leute aus der Gegend am Start. Ich meine es sind mehrere Strecken die dann zusammen gewertet werden. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Zumindest war es so immer in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Januar 2012)

Haha..., deshalb arbeite ich in  der Pharmabranche..., da kann man Placebos als Wundermittel verkaufen 

Aber nöööö, das tut mir leid..., gibts doch nicht! Saskia hat so ne Bionicon Führung. Die ist richtig gut!

Hat der Richie die Gabel ja doch noch bekommen..., ich lach mich schlapp! Mit dem gehe ich mein nächstes Auto kaufen, glaub ich...

Schönen Abend!





scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ey schulte! Reklamation!!
> Du hast mich leider falsch beraten. Kann ich die Kettenführung bei dir reklamieren???
> Ist natürlich doch die falsche.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Januar 2012)

Achja, Bionicons hab ich auch am Start. Wer eine brauch, einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Achja, Bionicons hab ich auch am Start. Wer eine brauch, einfach bei mir melden.



die neuen? Wenn ja, dann: Meldung!


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Januar 2012)

ja die ganz neuen Modelle in verschiedenen Farben.


----------



## derearl (26. Januar 2012)

Moin zusammen, 



chrisxrossi schrieb:


> am Samstag ist ein Rennen mit 20 Startern im Hüggel. Würstchen,Bier usw. gibts auch da. Mann könnt ja mal vorbei schauen. Wenn man dann schon mal da ist, kann man auch noch ne kleine Tour machen.



Erstposting 
Ich lese hier schon seit ein paar Wochen und verfolge eure Aktionen im und um den Teuto . Bin hier auch öfters unterwegs und daher kenn ich die Sachen auch ein bisschen. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal bei euch anschließen?

Achso ja... eigentlich wollte ich ja wegen dem Rennen was fragen. Ist das wirklich diese Woche (28.02), hatte mal gehört das es erst kommende Woche sei. Wollte da auch vorbeischauen.

Grüße
Earl


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2012)

ist ganz sicher am kommenden Samstag!

Dienstags treffen wir uns regelmäßig zum Biken. Ist aber immer gegen 18 Uhr. Treff ist in der Nähe von Beresa, danach holen mich die Jungs ab in Holzhausen. Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast kannst Du natürlich mit kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derearl (27. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ist ganz sicher am kommenden Samstag!
> 
> Dienstags treffen wir uns regelmäßig zum Biken. Ist aber immer gegen 18 Uhr. Treff ist in der Nähe von Beresa, danach holen mich die Jungs ab in Holzhausen. Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast kannst Du natürlich mit kommen.



Oh, wie gut das ich nochmal gefragt habe . Gibts da ne Uhrzeit? Hab dieses WE leider noch anderes Dinge vor der Brust, daher könnte es knapp werden. Hoffe das sich alles Frühaufsteher 

Ja, danke für das Angebot zum Mitfahren. Komme ich bestimmt drauf zurück. Derzeit ist dann wohl immer Nightride angesagt bei euch?


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2012)

10 gehts los, die ersten Rennen starten um 11.

Lampe solltest Du dabei haben, Dienstags meine ich natürlich. Kannst mich auch immer unter 0177-144 34 04 erreichen.

Christian


Übrigens sind die Bionicon Kettenfürhrungen gerade angekommen!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Januar 2012)

sehr gut! Und? Meinste die taugen was?


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2012)

die sind echt gut. Vor allem kann man sogar 3 Fach fahren ohne irgendwas umbauen zu müssen. Das Gute ist auch das die jetzt überall drann passen, egal ob an der Strebe oder an der Leitung. Man muss nicht mal mehr die Leitung demontieren, ist total easy zu verbauen.


----------



## rigger (27. Januar 2012)

Die kostet doch 30+ ? Ich find es übertrieben für den krempel so viel auszugeben wenn man das für 2,- selber bauen kann..


----------



## Zico (27. Januar 2012)

... also ich hatte ja die erste Version der bionicon an meinem alten Radl mit dreifach Kettenblatt - war ich sehr zufrieden mit!!!



chrisxrossi schrieb:


> die sind echt gut. Vor allem kann man sogar 3 Fach fahren ohne irgendwas umbauen zu müssen. Das Gute ist auch das die jetzt überall drann passen, egal ob an der Strebe oder an der Leitung. Man muss nicht mal mehr die Leitung demontieren, ist total easy zu verbauen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2012)

Rigger, ich bestell 100 Stück bei Dir zu 4 das Stück, so hast Du 100% Gewinn gemacht


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Januar 2012)

@rigger
mach zur lieferbedingung das der crisxrossi mindestens 200 abnehmen muß,dann hast du 200% gewinn gemacht.


----------



## rigger (27. Januar 2012)

So schlecht finde ich meine nicht, sind centbeträge da ich die Kunststoffröhre (Bewässerungsschlauch) auf 50m Rolle hier rumliegen hab.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Januar 2012)

Hast Du nen Outdoor Rollentrainer mit Höhenschlag oder warum ne Kettenführung an dem Dingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. Januar 2012)

Ist mein normale Fully wo ich im moment drinnen trainiere, deswegen bau ich die ja nicht ab.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Januar 2012)

War auch nurn blöder Scherz!


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2012)

Rigger, ich meinte eigentlich die hier für 4:


----------



## rigger (27. Januar 2012)

Da steckt bestimmt ne menge hirnschmalz drinne aber 39,90 wärs mir nicht wert.


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2012)

Wer zahlt bei mir schon die UVP


----------



## rigger (27. Januar 2012)

Weiß ich doch Chris!  Trotzdem wärs mir das nicht wert.


----------



## diddie40 (27. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Rigger, ich meinte eigentlich die hier für 4:


  ist gekauft, für 4, da kann man nicht meckern.

wie laut ist die denn, wenn die kette durchs röhrchen schleift?


----------



## rigger (27. Januar 2012)

Meine selbstbau Führung ist fast nicht hörbar, wird bei der Bionicon nicht anders sein...


----------



## M.N. (27. Januar 2012)

An sich finde ich die Kettenführung vom Rigger recht gut, ist halt sau hässlich. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage braucht man so eine Führung überhaupt? (Am AM Rad). Weil am Giant ist meine Kette so gut wie nie abgesprungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (27. Januar 2012)

hilft auch nicht unbedingt gegen abspringen, da reicht es auch ne schön kurze kette zu fahren, aber es verhindert das schlagen der kette an die kettenstrebe


----------



## ricobra50 (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo leute mein vorschlag : Morgen 11 Uhr Teuto " Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe "


----------



## derearl (27. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> 10 gehts los, die ersten Rennen starten um 11.
> 
> Lampe solltest Du dabei haben, Dienstags meine ich natürlich. Kannst mich auch immer unter 0177-144 34 04 erreichen.
> 
> ...



Sauber, vielleicht läuft man sich ja morgen zufällig über den Weg, wobei da sicher soviel los ist das man sich eh nicht erkennt. Hab ja bislang noch keine Gesichter bzw. Bikes zu den Nicks. 

Die Bionicon ist nen schönes Ding steht bei mir auch noch auf der Liste. Wie Diddi schon sagte primär wegen Kettenschlagen.


----------



## Ketta (27. Januar 2012)

@ richie: wir sind morgen nicht dabei, drehen hier ne runde

Am Sonntag wolln wir gern im Teuto fahren, so gegen 11:30h bei Dörenthe...


----------



## ricobra50 (27. Januar 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> @ richie: wir sind morgen nicht dabei, drehen hier ne runde
> 
> Am Sonntag wolln wir gern im Teuto fahren, so gegen 11:30h bei Dörenthe...



Bin ich  auch dabei !!


----------



## herby-hancoc (27. Januar 2012)

werde morgen gegen 11 mal zum hüggel fahren will noch einer hin zum gucken und quatschen ?



diddie40 schrieb:


> wann und wo ist denn das rennen, wer fährt denn da so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (27. Januar 2012)

Cool! Pascal und ich sind dabei!
Denke Morgen wird das Wetter besser sein als Sonntag.



ricobra50 schrieb:


> Hallo leute mein vorschlag : Morgen 11 Uhr Teuto " Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe "


----------



## M.N. (27. Januar 2012)

derearl schrieb:


> Die Bionicon ist nen schönes Ding steht bei mir auch noch auf der Liste. Wie Diddi schon sagte primär wegen Kettenschlagen.



Dann hilft auch ein guter Anti Chainsuck aka. Kettenstrebenschutz! 
Aber darüber streiten sich ja die Geister!


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2012)

die Bionicon hält die Kette schon auf den Blättern, dafür ist sie ja auch gemacht. Für DH Bikes ist die nicht gedacht, aber für Touren Bikes ist das ne richtig gute Sache. Der ganze Antrieb leidet auch kräftig wenn die Kette runterspringt und man dann ins leere tritt.


----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> @ richie: wir sind morgen nicht dabei, drehen hier ne runde
> 
> Am Sonntag wolln wir gern im Teuto fahren, so gegen 11:30h bei Dörenthe...



bin ich auch dabei.... 11.30 dörente...ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie radfahren geht


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Januar 2012)

Ich auch!


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich auch!


Wie, Du weißt auch nicht mehr wie radfahren geht??


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Januar 2012)

Konnte ich denn schon mal rad fahren??


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. Januar 2012)

Ich meine ja, beim Enduro hatte ich immer Zweifel!!!


----------



## rigger (28. Januar 2012)

So ich werd mich bei dem geilen Wetter auch mal in den Wald begeben...


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2012)

grüße von der flatline!
heute jemand im teutonischen teuto?
wenn ja bitte melden.
grüße auch an crisxrossi,ich hoffe du lebst noch.
hier die playlist in reihenfolge,falls du den abend nochmal nachspielen willst.

bruichladdich organic
caol ila
talisker
laphroaig
*jack wiebers *classic of islay (your favorite)
selbst aufgesetzten ouzo(der nicht leckere)
absinth
sambuca xx
grappa proseco
haselnuss schnaps

schöner abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (29. Januar 2012)

ketten und richie sind um 11:30h bei dörenthe


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2012)

perfekt,,ich bin dabei,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2012)

Ich versuche es heute auch noch mal.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2012)

jupp, mach mal... ich komme auch mal vorbei....


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Januar 2012)

ja ich lebe wieder! War ein wirklich schöner Abend. Der erste Teil der Playlist hört sich nach menschlichen Innereien an, habt Ihr beiden doch noch einen Umherirrenden aufgelelsen?


----------



## der krefelder (29. Januar 2012)

hallo TB und chrisxrossi   
bei der aufstellung fehlt astra rotlich und osborne rotwein.und den helm den chrisxrossi gestern vergessen hat, hatte ich heute beim aufwachen doch auf meinem kopf.war gestern ein lustiger abend.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2012)

jau,
wir haben noch einen cc-lutscher beim nightride erwischt.
ich sage nur spießbraten,war doch trotzdem lecker.
oder?


ist doch so gut gewürzt
und so schön flambiert
und so liebevoll auf porzellan serviert
dazu ein guter wein
und zarter kerzenschein
ja da lass ich mir zeit
etwas kultur muss sein


rammstein


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2012)

Hört sich an als ob es eine nette kleine Feier gewesen ist

Trotzdem war der Teuto heute um 11:30 schon fast wieder fit. 
(Hätte uns auf dem Parkplatz fast übersehen. Die Augen waren so klein.)
An der ersten STeigung hat er uns aber gleich wieder gezeigt wo der Bartel den Most holt!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (29. Januar 2012)

Ekelhaft!!!:kotz: immer dieses Alkohol oder wie das heist trinken
gut das wir die normalos sowas nicht machen



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> grüße von der flatline!
> heute jemand im teutonischen teuto?
> wenn ja bitte melden.
> grüße auch an crisxrossi,ich hoffe du lebst noch.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (29. Januar 2012)

Scotti bitte nicht übertreiben!! Der Erste war Diddi!


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2012)

hach war das schön heut...und so anstrengend 
man war ich froh wieder zu hause zu sein... ich muß doch noch vieeelllll nachholen...die kondi ist noch im winterschlaf


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Januar 2012)

jaaaa, war sehr schön heut


----------



## ricobra50 (29. Januar 2012)

Ja ,war schön aber kalt.


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2012)

War schön, kalt und mein Hinterrad braucht dringend einen Service!!
Ist nicht unbedingt sprungfest ...


----------



## M.N. (29. Januar 2012)

Bilder vom neuen Rad sind Online: zu finden auf meiner Seite! Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (29. Januar 2012)

Hi M.N.
Ist ja mal ein super bike geworden.

Ja, war mal wieder ne super tour. mein grundlagentraining im januar trägt so langsam früchte, ist schon ein tolles gefühl wenn man in die pedale tritt und das bike nach vorne geht ohne gleich aus der puste zu sein.
habe für den sommer einen alpenx mit 13000hm gebucht, also mal wieder ne sportliche herausvorderung dieses jahr. also nicht böse sein, wenn ich bei den uphills mal etwas gas gebe, ist keine angabe sondern training.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2012)

kalt?
hier nochmal die adresse für alle frosteköddel.
www.einzelkind.com 
heizbare griffe,sattelstützenwärmer usw.


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2012)

Wollte mir natürlich sofort die beheizten Griffe in Plüsch kaufen, aber da muß Dir ein Fehler unterlaufen sein. Da gibts keine Griffe!?


----------



## ricobra50 (29. Januar 2012)

M.N.
super bike (Hat aber paar Zloti gekostet!!!! )


----------



## rigger (29. Januar 2012)

War gestern irgendwo Party?

Schönes Rad MN!!


----------



## M.N. (29. Januar 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> M.N.
> super bike (Hat aber paar Zloti gekostet!!!! )



Jetzt wo der Rubel rollt, kommt es auf die paar Zloti auch nicht mehr an! Nein bin froh das es jetzt so da steht! Danke


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wollte mir natürlich sofort die beheizten Griffe in Plüsch kaufen, aber da muß Dir ein Fehler unterlaufen sein. Da gibts keine Griffe!?


 

ausverkauft!!!!!!!
der fb war schneller.

schöner bock m.n.


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2012)

Der FB hat doch die gestrickte Radlershorts mit Eingriff und verstärktem Hosenboden bestellt. Griffe braucht er doch auf dem Sofa nicht;-)


----------



## diddie40 (29. Januar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> War gestern irgendwo Party?


 
irgendwo ist immer party


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Der FB hat doch die gestrickte Radlershorts mit Eingriff und verstärktem Hosenboden bestellt. Griffe braucht er doch auf dem Sofa nicht;-)


 
shorts mit eingriff braucht er auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (29. Januar 2012)

offtopic...sorry...
meine fresse
die haben mal cochones...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/35368665"]Need4Speed: Insight on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rigger (29. Januar 2012)

Krass!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Januar 2012)

Ihr müsstet mal sehen was ich alles mit meiner Luftmatratze im Wellenbad anstelle


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Januar 2012)

stimmt chris,
hatte ganz vergessen dass du für das redbull-wavepool-airbed-raceteam startest, coole geschichte!!!

mach mal vid von deiner action 

ich werd jetzt mal weiter meinen einarmigen-fukkfinger-klimmzug trainieren
ich hab da noch so´n projekt offen: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/9519387"]IKER POU - DEMENCIA SENIL 9a+ (Margalef) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Ihr müsstet mal sehen was ich alles mit meiner Luftmatratze im Wellenbad anstelle



Stimmt ich habe dich letzte Woche bei deinen abenteuerlichen stunts im Wellenbad gesehen. Ich war nur da, weil ich was vom Wellenreiterkurs vergessen hatte.

Die anderen aus deiner Rentnerschwimmgruppe waren aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Januar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12591

danach findet ein therapeutisches gruppenschwimmen der 40+ generation statt.
nichtschwimmer dürfen auch luftmatratzen oder wellenbretter mit ins wasser nehmen.
die wassertemperatur wird extra für uns  erhöht und der kurs von allen krankenkassen zu 100% übernommen.bitte füllt dazu den antrag "seniorensport 5.3 " aus.


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Januar 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Scotti bitte nicht übertreiben!! Der Erste war Diddi!


 
der englische sportler ist stolz darauf, ein guter verlierer zu sein. dadurch erreicht er, daß seine gegner sich schuldig fühlen, wenn sie gewonnen haben"

ustinov
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

wer kann angaben zur gesuchten person machen?
sachdienliche hinweise werden vertraulich behandelt.


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2012)

moin, moin...

am kommenden we ist ja der große treff...es wird arg kalt  ich werd mal am campingplatz anfragen wann die nachmittags die kneipe öffnen, vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja noch lust mit auf nen wärmenden kaffee oder ne waffel an die theke zu kommen... oder mit wechselklamotten sogar auf die bank  also nen euro einstecken und ab geht die sause, für das "warme bier" danach ist also gesorgt 

ick freu mir ja schon so


----------



## rigger (30. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (30. Januar 2012)

Tja, Rigger das kommt mir zwar nicht alles bekannt vor aber das, Warte!!!! Wartet doch mal!!! Las uns mal nee Pause machen!!!! Dat höhre ich des öfteren beim Biken, wer sagt das bloß immer??


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2012)

FB'le, was macht die winterdepri???? alles wieder fit??? kommste am sonntag???


----------



## Prezident (30. Januar 2012)

Offtopic: Saskia vom Schulte und Meinereiner haben heute festgestellt das wir Kona Fahrer der Nation der Offizielle "Long Sweet Ride Club" sind


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2012)

so lang wie Du heut auf Deinem Kona unterwegs warst, hast Du Dir das Long auf alle fälle verdient. Obwohl bei der Kälte.....bei mir wird dann alle sehr short.


----------



## Prezident (30. Januar 2012)

Das Sweet passt seit den Trails von heute Morgen auch!
Im Tal war es auch frostig aber nach den ersten 2-3km war es angenehm


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2012)

ich wär echt gerne dabei gewesen! Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (30. Januar 2012)

Chris
Short ist doch bei dir Standart?!?


----------



## avid49 (30. Januar 2012)

Wer will am Mittwoch so gegen 18Uhr mit in den dunklen Wald?
Es wird bitter kalt.......da wird der Kleine ganz klein!  



Ps:habe noch eine Lampe und eine Kindshock 31,6 übrig,die kann man käuflich erwerben!


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2012)

im Winter noch shorter als schort!

ich bin mittwoch dabei.


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (30. Januar 2012)

Hey andre 
Das war aber schön heute! Hoffe du findest die trails im hellen auch wieder ;-)
Morgen mache ich erstmal ein Shooting mit der Lady Tanuki 

Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend und bis bald!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2012)

hast Du das Tanuki kastriert? Mhh, naja ein bischen weniger Steroide macht die Fahrweise auch ein bischen flüssiger.
Hattes Du eigentlich mal auf den Aufkleber am Sitzrohr geachtet? Schau mal hin und sag mir was Du siehst!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (30. Januar 2012)

Hihi ja ich weiß nur zu gut, was da zu sehen ist!! :-D ich hab sogar ein t-Shirt ;-)
Aber auch Mädels habe dicke cochones und wissen damit umzugehen


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2012)

Karsten ist zu beneiden!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2012)

Wie soll ich das denn jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Prezident (30. Januar 2012)

Ich Schrei mich weg 
Dicke cochones Saskia?!?
die Tour müssen wir wiederholen war schön nur das ich diesmal dann auch beleuchtet bin


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wie wir aus der Sache wieder rauskommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (30. Januar 2012)

Ähm Karsten definitiv garnicht mehr !!!
Dafür ist es zu lustig


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2012)

Ja, das habe ich befürchtet..., und jetzt liegt sie hier neben mir und schläft!

So, genug hier fremde Threads zugespamt! Nacht!


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2012)

morgen früh zeigt sie Dir dann wo der kleine Carsten die Locken hat. Du kannst uns ruhig alles berichten dann. Bleibt unter uns.


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Januar 2012)

geiler video rigger,richtig geiler video!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18838

waren die schon mal mit uns fahren ?
die sprüche kenne ich doch!

woher haben die nur die geilen googles?
was soll ich sonntag nur anziehen?


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2012)

jou TB, die frage nach dem " was ziehe ich sonntag nur an" ist berechtigt 

es soll ja um die minus 8-10 grad werden


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Januar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jou TB, die frage nach dem " was ziehe ich sonntag nur an" ist berechtigt
> 
> es soll ja um die minus 8-10 grad werden



Angora Unterwäsche - Wärmewäsche für Damen und Herren!!!!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Januar 2012)

Katzenfell an den gefährdeten Stellen soll auch helfen!!


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2012)

dann braucht der TB nur nen meerschweinchen  so wie der beim letzten treff aufgeschlagen ist können ihm -8 grad nix anhaben


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Januar 2012)

Sonntag brauchte der nix! Der hätte auch in Badehose fahren können bei dem ganzen Frostschutz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2012)

deshalb ja auch nur das meerschweinchen, damit niemand von seinem "kleinen" im wald sich gestört fühlt...  nur als sichtschutz, weiste


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Januar 2012)

Ach so, meinste nicht da reicht eine "Beutelratte"


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2012)

der ist gut....beutelratte für den beutel


----------



## rigger (31. Januar 2012)

vielleicht hat er ja sowas...


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Januar 2012)

Mensch rigger, daß du hier so öffentlich deine Reizwäsche zeigst ...


----------



## Totoxl (31. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube... Ähm ich weiß nicht... aber Sonntag geht es ums Radfahren???
Ich möchte nicht in eine so erotische Geschichte verwickelt werden in dem es so wild durcheinander geht. Ich bin ja schließlich der seriöse Typ....



....aber die Unterwäsche ist schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Januar 2012)

ist das der Deuter Attack mit 11 Lieter Volumen fÃ¼r 50â¬? Ich glaub ich brauch so ca. 30 Lieter.


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Januar 2012)

ich glaubs fast nicht, hat der son Ding von Rigger an?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1O80xTs0Jg&feature=player_embedded"]Unbelievable Kids run bike tricks      - YouTube[/nomedia]

unbedingt anschauen


----------



## Passo95 (31. Januar 2012)

hab noch ne frage zum 5.2..
n freund von mir wollte auch wohl mitkommen..geht das in ordnung?


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Januar 2012)

jau passo,kein problem,laß kommen.


@rigger 
wir müssen reden!!!!!!!!!
(was soll das teil kosten?)


----------



## rigger (31. Januar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ist das der Deuter Attack mit 11 Lieter Volumen fÃ¼r 50â¬? Ich glaub ich brauch so ca. 30 Lieter.




30 liter wird problematisch, besonders in glasflaschen... 

@Teutu sprich dich aus...


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Januar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> @Teutu sprich dich aus...


 
stuhlkreis,,,,da muß ein stuhlkreis her.


----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2012)

stuhlkreis für den FB.. ich bin dabei...der FB muß aus der depri raus ist dann das thema??? aber er kommt bestimmt am sonntag zum treff und wird uns alle eines besseren belehren


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Februar 2012)

zensiert


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Februar 2012)

zensiert


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Februar 2012)

Geiles Höschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2012)

hey pascal, wir sind doch alle schon über 18...zensur ist doch da nicht mehr nötig.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2012)

das outfit ist in der engeren wahl für die "mister saalbach 2012 sexiest man of the mountains" wahl.
ich habe das gleiche ensemble noch in murmeltierhodengelb,wird echt schwierig.
wenn der fb die wahl gewinnen sollte kann ich einpacken.


----------



## ghostbiker84 (2. Februar 2012)

Moin Leute
Ich brauche jetzt langsam auch mal eine absenkbare Sattelstütze.
Ihr habt ja schon eure Erfahrungen mit den Dingern gemacht.
Was ist denn nun die Beste, die auch in 30,9mm lieferbar ist?


----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2012)

XLC ist gut, kostet  99,90 und hat 100mm verstellweg...gibt es in 30.9 und macht echt nen super eindruck...hab ich jetzt auch... 

gibt es mit remote zu  112.90 ....


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2012)

das beste?
wer braucht schon das beste?
styler muß es sein!
an welchen farbton hattest du gedacht?


----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2012)

da hatb der TB recht...stylish in blau kommt sie daher... 

zu  130.- gibt es die kind shock in stylish rot.... dann mit 125mm verstellweg...


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Februar 2012)

Enduro, erwähnst Du bitte auch bei wem man die kauft.


----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2012)

natürlich nur bei dir, wo denn sonst....


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Februar 2012)

braver Bursche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (2. Februar 2012)

wenn du da was kaufst
bekommst du dazu gratis ne luftmatratze fürs wellenbad..


----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2012)

cool...nen elektrischer wärmeanzug wäre der hammer


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Februar 2012)

ist schon geordert!


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wenn du da was kaufst
> bekommst du dazu gratis ne luftmatratze fürs wellenbad..




Und ne 10er Karte für´s Rentnerschwimmen. Chris stellt auch seine Badekappe mit Blumen und Troddeln zur Verfügung!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Februar 2012)

alles, nur nicht mein Badekappe. Ich kann mich doch nicht ohne Kappe blicken lassen.


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

was ziehe ich nur am sonntag an 

und wer hat sich wieder abgemeldet??????? spalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (3. Februar 2012)

enduro bleib bei deinem string mit leggings dann bist der oberstyler


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Februar 2012)

warte, ich meld mich an dafür!


----------



## Prezident (3. Februar 2012)

abgemeldet haben sich die luschen ausm tal die lieber zum fussball gehen


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

string und leggins   da verwechselst mich mit dem TB, oder????

der ist beim letzten mal nur in schonern und strapsen gefahren...nackte beine bei -4 grad


----------



## rigger (3. Februar 2012)

bin auch am überlegen mich abzumelden, bin heute um zehn mal hier mit dem bike im wald gewesen und es war echt arschkalt, vor allem im Gesicht!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Februar 2012)

Jungs, wir sind doch keine Weicheier! Kleiner Tipp: Ne halbe Stunde vorher das Gesicht mit Fetthaltiger Creme einreiben. Dann gibts keine Probleme. Ausserdem ist nach ca. 15 Minuten die Haut durchblutet, ob mit oder ohne Creme. Dann fühlt es sich auch nicht mehr so kalt an.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Februar 2012)

locker bleiben,eines ist klar,den berg hoch keulen um dann verschwitzt wieder runter zu rollen programmiert die 14 tage au schon vor.
aber wenn man sich entsprechend kleidet (was soll ich nur anziehen?) und am berg mal schiebt bevor der schweiß kommt dürfte das mit jeder krankenkasse vereinbar sein.
wenn bei den paar grad unter null kein sport möglich wäre müßten die leute in ischgl & co immer noch kühe melken.


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

da hat der TB vollkommen recht...ski-fahren geht auch nur bei minusgraden  und wenn man sich nicht auspowert und das sollten wir nicht machen, geht das schon klar...lockere tour, keine gewaltdinger hoch...


----------



## ghostbiker84 (3. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> da hatb der TB recht...stylish in blau kommt sie daher...
> 
> zu  130.- gibt es die kind shock in stylish rot.... dann mit 125mm verstellweg...



Blau geht gar nicht!!!
In schönem rot oder Bronze wäre super.
Dann bleibt mir wohl nur die kind shock.


----------



## Prezident (3. Februar 2012)

vielleicht den termin von 10 auf 11 verlegen wegen den temparaturen? macht schon einiges aus wie ich finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> ... und es war echt arschkalt, vor allem im Gesicht!!



rigger du bist einfach zu gut
du hast entertainerqualitäten


du kneifst nicht!
bring dir ne heiße schokolade mit
toblerone z.b. 
die kannst du dir dann auf den sattel legen

du kneifst nicht!
mensch! nach 15 minuten wird dir beim radfahren richtig warm
ich bin jetzt auch gleich wieder unterwegs
und ich in echt ein dünner hering, 
du bist im vergleich zu mir gepolstert und geschützt wie ein...
bär z.b.
mann!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

coole vergleiche jojo.... 

es ist sehr kalt, keine frage...nen warmes getränk mitzunehmen ist warscheinlich nicht schlecht, für rigger dann die heiße schoki mit sahne 

zur frage den termin auf 11.00 zu verschieben sind die angemeldeten leute gefragt...von mir aus machbar...

was sagt der rest????


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Februar 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> abgemeldet haben sich die luschen ausm tal die lieber zum fussball gehen



Ich glaub, ich brauch diese gehäkelten Eierwärmer, wenn ich zwei Stunden in der Kälte hocke... Oh man...


Euch allen aber ne super Tour und ganz viel Spaß!

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## ricobra50 (3. Februar 2012)

termin auf 11.00 zu verschieben-  ist "OK"


----------



## rigger (3. Februar 2012)

Ne ich bin wohl dabei, heute morgen um zehn gings mir auch nicht so gut da ich erst um 2 Uhr wieder zuhause war. Aber was warmes zu trinken bring ich auch mit.

Ach ja rigger in Äktschn!! 
http://bcove.me/q645bcic


Ich wäre auch für 11 Uhr.


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Februar 2012)

11 gerne.


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Februar 2012)

ELF


----------



## Prezident (3. Februar 2012)

Also ELF?


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Februar 2012)

11:00

Ich will auch ne Fahrradförderung!! 

Chris was sagst Du? Kannst Du so was mal beim Kreis für mich beantragen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

o.k. dann warten wir mal ab was die anderen 10 noch sagen...spätestens morgen abend sollten wir mehr wissen


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Februar 2012)

Merkel ist schon informiert!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)




----------



## Zico (3. Februar 2012)

Coole Sache - find ich super!!!



rigger schrieb:


> Ach ja rigger in Äktschn!!
> http://bcove.me/q645bcic
> 
> 
> Ich wäre auch für 11 Uhr.


----------



## Zico (3. Februar 2012)

es ist so ******* kalt!!!


----------



## rigger (3. Februar 2012)

hier sind es nur -4°C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Passo95 (3. Februar 2012)

sorry aber ich muss leider für den 5.2 absagen da mein Freund kein Auto kriegen kann und ich keine andere Fahrgelegenheit habe....=/
viel spaß euch..


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

frag doch mal den jojo, der kommt doch mehr oder weniger bei dir vorbei....


----------



## Passo95 (3. Februar 2012)

ja der wird gebracht und kann mich dann nich wieder mit zurrück nehmen...leider


----------



## diddie40 (3. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Ach ja rigger in Äktschn!!
> http://bcove.me/q645bcic
> 
> 
> Ich wäre auch für 11 Uhr.


 
coole sache

11:00 finde ich auch besser


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

der TB wird auch nix dagegen haben denke ich mal, bleibt noch der pascal mit bekanntem, der Toto, der jojo und der pitcher...

chriss, fragst du den werner????


----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2012)

okay 11 uhr

rigger!
das ist echt ne coole nummer!
saugut!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

teutoeilmeldung...teutoeilmeldung...teutoeilmeldung...teutoeilmeldung..teutoeilmeldung..teutoeilmeldung..teutoeilmeldung..teutoeilmeldung..teutoeilmeldung..teutoeilmeldung..


es schneit dicke flocken....


----------



## diddie40 (3. Februar 2012)

dann bring am sonntag ne schneeschaufel mit, dann können wir ein paar sprünge bauen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Februar 2012)

joa geil diddie...dann bring ich mein demo mit


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Februar 2012)

Und ich einen Schlitten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Februar 2012)

ich sag Werner bescheid. Vermutlich liest er es aber auch.


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

na, ich glaub das wird nicht mal für nen schneemann reichen, nix schlitten, nix schaufel 

aber wer weiß, kann ja noch kommen...so, dann denkle ich mal das wir den termin auf 11.00 setzen können...dann ist es auch nur noch minus 8 grad


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

noch mal offiziell...

termin geändert auf sonntag 05.02.2012 um 11.00 uhr am parkplatz bocketal...

anschließend heißer cafe am campingplatz nicht ausgeschlossen und für andrea und andre auch mit heißen waffeln und sahne für den rigger


----------



## rigger (3. Februar 2012)

Nett das du immer an mich denkst Enduro!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

tja, ich weiß halt das du ne naschkatze bist  ich frag mal nach ob noch genügens snickers am camping vorrätig sind


----------



## rigger (3. Februar 2012)

ne sonntag gibts Stullen, in WTal hatte ich die auf der hinfahrt schon aufgefuttert, daher die Snickers...


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

hier rigger...noch was zum träumen und anschmachten.....


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Februar 2012)

Hey Enduro wann warst Du denn heue bei mir im Garten??


----------



## rigger (3. Februar 2012)

Schnieke Farbe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

bei dir??????? nö, bei mir am teich hab ich das aufgenommen


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Februar 2012)

Wie hast du dein SS-Bike endlich wandeln können??
Ich war das geklapper und gequitsche auch langsam leid

Für Saalbach hättest Du sowieso ein Männerbike gebraucht.

Aber ich dachte Du stehst auf Avid Bremsen??


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Februar 2012)

das sieht richtig cool aus.


----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2012)

aber enduro
das ist nicht deins??

antwort muss ich später lesen
ich geh jetzt ins theater


lichtspielhaus
literaturverfilmung
die blendung
oder so


----------



## rigger (3. Februar 2012)

das ist vom user täff_äs_häll


----------



## Totoxl (3. Februar 2012)

Elf Uhr am Wanderpils sollte klar gehen...

Sollte es aber bis dahin noch richtig schneien, werde ich mich nicht auf den Weg machen.
Und nein kein Weichei bei Schnee zu biken, sondern Weichei bei Schnee Auto zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (3. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Ach ja rigger in Äktschn!!
> http://bcove.me/q645bcic


schickes mopped und gute sache rigger 

@enduro
sonntag wird cool
heiße waffeln sind pflicht 

täff_äs_häll hätt ja mal den kies harken können...wer ist das überhaupt 
ich find die farbe schäbig, vor allem der orange aufkleber auf der fox40 geht gar nicht...


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Februar 2012)

komm dann doch einfach mit dem Bike her, von Lingen aus ist ja alles flach


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2012)

och, bei dem bike geht auch shimpanso....wenn ich das geld hätte, was da so steht, dann, ja dann würd ich mir so ein bike auch nicht kaufen 

obwohl das ding ziemlich porno ist...lang nicht mehr so eine maschine gesehen...warscheinlich das beste commencal ever.... 


und die farbe ist einzigartig


----------



## avid49 (3. Februar 2012)

Leute,Leute.....was höre ich hier:zu kalt,zu kalt,zu kalt!!
Christian und ich fahren schon den ganzen Winter durch! 


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/128030


Sonntag um 11,geht klar!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Februar 2012)

der rigger in fernseh drin!!!!
mit seinem neuen bike!!!
wie fett ist das denn???

kann man daraus nicht eine dh-rikscha bauen.
für vatta und mutta am sonntag einmal tannendownhill für 5 euro?
jochen schweizer hat mit sowas millionen gemacht!

hier noch für alle die mischung in meinem  trinkrucksack vom  letzten sonntag:
500ml sambuca
750ml trockener (muß trockener sein) rotwein
100ml wasser

da friert keiner,weder der fahrer noch das getränk,,,,prost


----------



## Passo95 (4. Februar 2012)

wie gesagt falls wir es noch schaffen ein Fahrzeug zu bekommen...dann kommen wir mit.
Und 11Uhr ist super!
Melde mich spätestens am Sonntag um 9:00Uhr wenn wir es schaffen!


----------



## jojo2 (4. Februar 2012)

habe ich das verpasst als ich in urlaub war, oder
hat das wirklich noch keiner verlinkt??
egal
doppelt gemoppelt hält dann
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18816/h


----------



## enduro pro (4. Februar 2012)

sehr schönes video und super event...

der hüggel kann was


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> super event...
> 
> der hüggel kann was


 
das ist nichts gegen das 

*blue cow* / *pink crow teutonia enduristen auf ihren fliegenden kisten rennen 2012*

anmeldung ab dem 01.03.2012 möglich,bei bestellungen des racetrikot bitte eine größe kleiner wählen.


----------



## Prezident (4. Februar 2012)

Kann mir einer bitte was fürs Navi geben wegen morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (4. Februar 2012)

haste grad per PN bekommen...


----------



## PitchER (4. Februar 2012)

11h, ist top!
wäre super, wenn ich auch noch infos fürs navi bekomme! -danke!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Februar 2012)

PN ist raus...


----------



## jojo2 (4. Februar 2012)

tb
was sagt dein augenblickliches benutzerbildchen gerade über dich aus?


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Februar 2012)

jojo ich bin der Meinung das Du uns das eigentlich sagen müßtest!

Vermutlich kannst Du uns das besser analylieren als TB selbst.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Februar 2012)

ich dachte das kannst du mir sagen jojo.
bitte schön!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Februar 2012)

schon wieder eine person weniger am sonntag...die ketta will nicht 

dabei ist es heut nicht mehr so kalt, im moment sind es nur 3 minus...das geht und auch der wind ist heut nicht da...da kann der TB doch wieder mit kurzer hose kommen


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Februar 2012)

Freddy Krüger ist ein Freund von mir
In Deinen Träumen kommen wir zu Dir
Freddy Krüger ist ein Freund von mir
In Deinen Träumen kommen wir zu Dir

onkelz

muß ich damit los?????
oh,,,,, ich höre stimmen,,,,,bin weg


----------



## enduro pro (4. Februar 2012)

das ist normal, das hat der FB auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> Freddy Krüger



ach der
alter hut
(weiß nich, wie oft ich das hier schon gezeigt hab,
aber freddy? phh
http://www.zapiks.com/chain-vs-chain.html


----------



## Ketta (4. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schon wieder eine person weniger am sonntag...die ketta will nicht
> 
> dabei ist es heut nicht mehr so kalt, im moment sind es nur 3 minus...das geht und auch der wind ist heut nicht da...da kann der TB doch wieder mit kurzer hose kommen



ich überleg noch, vor allem was ich anziehen soll , 
bei den Temperaturen schaff ich nicht länger als 2 Stunden zu biken, danach frier ich und das noch den ganzen Tag lang...
3 minus ist untertrieben, mindestens 5 minus

tb, was ziehst du an?


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Februar 2012)

Mensch Ketta, kneifen gilt nicht. Wenn der TB in seinen Hotpants fahren kann, kannst Du das auch.


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Februar 2012)

@jojo
das video kannte ich noch nicht! Ein MTB-Film mit Handlung und TB in einer Hauptrolle (nicht der auf dem Bike)


----------



## enduro pro (4. Februar 2012)

hey andrea, hier war heut den ganzen tag lang bomben wetter, an der südseit... schön sonne und dort ist der leicht schnee auch schon wieder weg...die sonne wärmt auch schon ganz lecker und viel länger wird das denke ich mal nicht werden, haben ja noch ne menge anderer einzelkinder in der truppe denen schnell kalt wird...und denk einfach an die warme schoki im anschluß oder ne waffel oder mittagessen 

das wird bestimmt ne schöne ausfahrt...sonne pur und nette leute dazu...außer tb, der ist nicht nett, das sagt er immer wieder


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Februar 2012)

Gibt´s da auch Snickers??

Hach ich freu mich schon auf morgen! Lauter vermummte auf ihren Bikes!
Ich mittendrin und hinterher lecker Waffeln und Heißgetränke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (4. Februar 2012)

Ich freu mich auch schon, Ketta du musst auch kommen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Februar 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> ich überleg noch, vor allem was ich anziehen soll
> 
> tb, was ziehst du an?


 
diese frage stelle ich mir schon die ganze woche ketta,ich denke es wird was farbenfrohes in dunklem schwarz mit gropiusgrauen applikationen von der firma morbid.
keine angst vor der kälte,
evtl. kommt mein kumpel jason auch zum treff,da kannst du dich bei bedarf an seiner warmen motorsäge aufwärmen.

den video vom jojo kannte ich noch nicht,ist aber leider so ziemlich genau das was ich am letzten sonntag meinte mit "ein mtb - video den es so noch nicht gibt"zu drehen.
kacke


----------



## diddie40 (4. Februar 2012)

schönes filmchen. viellecht können wir ja auch mal ne storry filmen, wenn es wieder wärmer wird. tb, genügend kammeras sollten vorhanden sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Februar 2012)

jau diddie,kameras genug,die  ideen sind auch da,nur das sie andere auch schon hatten ist doof.
also die ideen  und die kameras auch!!!!!!!!!!!
sowas in der art hatte ich ,,,,,,,,,,,,,egal!!!!!!!!!
platz für neue ideen schaffen!!


----------



## diddie40 (4. Februar 2012)

die idee in dem vid ist auch nicht wirklich neu, es wird auf jeden fall spaß machen


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Februar 2012)

für mich war sie schon neu,alles was nicht hier im forum vorgestellt wird geht an mir vorbei.
es gibt mit sicherheit eine menge filme die sich richtig lohnen,habe nur keine lust mir vorher alles andere anzuschauen.
wenn sich jeder ,der bock drauf hat ,überlegt was er noch nie in einem mtb-video gesehen hat aber gern sehen würde und daraus kein geheimnis macht ,können die mädels (mein video des jahres)(ja jetzt schon)einpacken.


----------



## diddie40 (4. Februar 2012)

mädels sollten auf jeden fall dabei sein...


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Februar 2012)

sex sales diddie?

hier mal ein video von mir
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...ner-sind-die-groessten-hirsche_vid_29554.html

und da sage noch einer wir hätten sie nicht alle auf der pfanne


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Februar 2012)

ich weiß nicht ob ihr es kennt
ist zwar ohne story
aber dafür ohne sex 

eines meiner frühen werke:


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Februar 2012)

du weißt was ich meine,bist engagiert . so in etwa, aber ganz anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (5. Februar 2012)

engagiert!? coolio

watt is mit gage?
jetzt komm mir aber nicht wieder mit´nem glüderschnitzel...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Februar 2012)

gage? ruhm und ein paar oskars müßen reichen,die kohle ist für mich.

sommerliche -11° in ibbtown  ,da wird aus jedem fully ein hardtail.
steckt euch etwas kleingeld ein,um 13:00 uhr kommt gepetto mit seinem eiswagen zum treff.


----------



## jojo2 (5. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette
das kannten wir doch schon längst
wir wussten genau wie du bist und was du machst
allein im wald
klasse


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2012)

hallo mitfahrer...

hier der wetterbericht von heute morgen...

brochterbeck: minus 9 grad,sonne pur, kein wind...der südhang ist schneefrei und der specht klopft sein liebeslied in den baum...

heute empfehlen wir eine gepflegte MTB tour mit freunden und danach eine waffel und heißen kakao...

vorsicht!!! am campingplatz bocketal kommen ihnen übermotivierte mountainbiker entgegen, fahren sie äußerst rechts und überholen sie nicht...

das waren die meldungen...nächste meldung aus dem tal um 11.00 uhr...


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2012)

jemand sollte nen fotoaparat mitbringen, die klamottenorgie sollte im bild festgehalten werden


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Februar 2012)

apropo klamotten,ich weiß jetzt endlich was ich anziehe,wie sieht es bei dir aus ketta????
welches label ist es geworden????


----------



## Ketta (5. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> apropo klamotten,ich weiß jetzt endlich was ich anziehe,wie sieht es bei dir aus ketta????
> welches label ist es geworden????



noch ist es label schlafanzug
aber heute mittag wenn die sonne am höchsten punkt steht, werde ich wechseln auf platzangst, kali, five ten und gore und mich raustrauen in die kälte und hier eine runde drehen
euch viel spaß, eßt eine waffel für mich mit


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2012)

nö, das geht doch nicht....du mußt uns diese kombi vorstellen und mitkommen...hier ist es nicht kälter als bei euch  und nur hier gibt es die netten leute, tollen geschichten und den teuto...gib dir nen ruck 

ich stimme mal ein... ketta! ketta! ketta!  ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta! ketta!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Februar 2012)

Wolkenlos


-10°C
gefühlt: -15°C



schade,,dabei wird es jetzt hier schon richtig warm,nur noch 10 miese.
ich fahre in kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (5. Februar 2012)

ach enduro jetzt machst du es mir noch viel schwerer,  ich bin auch ganz neidisch wegen der netten leute und der tollen geschichten und den besten trails der welt, aber jetzt gibt es kein zurück, schlabber ist losgefahren


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2012)

das ist schade....aber nicht das du nachher  weger der tollen geschichten und so...dir dann auch viel spaß...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Februar 2012)

so leutes,noch ein bißchen glykol in die gabel und los gehts.


----------



## Totoxl (5. Februar 2012)

Leute, ohne mich, Auto streikt....       
Ich habe, viel Spaß beim Waffel futtern....


----------



## M.N. (5. Februar 2012)

@Rigger, er hat nur einen Einkaufchip von der Stadt gestellt bekommen!


----------



## rigger (5. Februar 2012)

War ne schöne Runde heute, perfektes wetter, nette Leute, geile Trails, was will man mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. Februar 2012)

Jungs schön war´s heute. Am besten war es den inneren Schweinehund besiegt zu haben!! Wo sind die Videos??

Hey Rigger guck mal oben rechts in die Ecke!
Bike Mail Order NOX flux 6.5 Framekit nur 659,00  statt 1519,00!

Und Enduro danke für den Tip mit den Pedalen!! Die gibt´s noch!


----------



## herby-hancoc (5. Februar 2012)

Hei Scotti welche Pedale mach mich schlau


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Februar 2012)

war super, macht natürlich Apetit auf mehr.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2012)

jou, war echt schön..komme grad von nem 2 stündigen spaziergang mit meiner frau wieder.... puhhh, nu wird echt kalt draußen....aber auch das war schöööööööön...freu mich echt schon auf den frühling


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2012)

hier herbert...  http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...edale-CNC-Alu-Kaefig-CroMO-Achse-schwarz.html


----------



## jojo2 (5. Februar 2012)

das war mal wieder richtig schön heute
mit so vielen netten leuten
vorher hab ich gedacht, das werden viel zu viele.
kommt aber immer auf die leute an!
saugut.


zuhause gab´s dann wunderbare joghurtorte mit orangen
und gerade noch einen schönen waldspaziergang um den tag abzurunden
passte alles heute

rigger
ich hab dich ja wiedererkannt, obwohl
wir schon seit jahren nicht mehr zusammen gefahren sind..
aber in deinen bergen da bei dir hast du erstaunliches dazugelernt! cool


----------



## ricobra50 (5. Februar 2012)

Ja war echt super Tag !!!!!!!, und schreit nach wiederholung.


----------



## diddie40 (5. Februar 2012)

Schön wars. 
Jojo oder wen es noch interessiert. habe mir neue knie-schienbeinschoner gekauft und heute getestet, rutschen nicht, sind super leicht, ich denke zum tourenfahren ideal.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/400242663977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Februar 2012)

ein schöööööner tag war das


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Februar 2012)

Du hast doch garkeine Zeit hier zu Posten. Du bist doch hoffentlich gerade mit dem Videoschnitt beschäftigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (5. Februar 2012)

Vid wird grad aufm Pc gespeichert und danach lad ich es hoch.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Februar 2012)

Yes, schlimm war nur das Zico alles gefahren ist.
Das Greenhorn. Da mußte ich dann wohl hinterher! 
Der mach mir Angst!!!


----------



## Prezident (5. Februar 2012)

War suuuuupa heute mit euch
Nächstes mal nehm ich auch die dicken Dinger mit


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Februar 2012)

sprichst Du schon wieder über Cochones?


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Februar 2012)

ja die hat der Andre bei der Kellnerin wieder ausgepackt


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Februar 2012)

Hi Schulte wo wir schun bei Cochones sind.
Du hast was verpaßt. Wir haben heute ganz viele nackte Möpse gesehen!!


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Februar 2012)

welch von den 3 Kellnerinnen meinst du??


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Februar 2012)

Nackt aber nicht rasiert. Wenn man Möpse rasieren muss, halt ich generell abstand.


----------



## Prezident (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hab von jeder Kellnerin die Nummer klar gemacht jetzt hab ich die Qual der Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. Februar 2012)

Kluger Mann, aber ich glaube du verwirrst Schulte ;-)


----------



## Prezident (5. Februar 2012)

Jo der Scotti war die Dame des Tages!! Ich bin ab sofort dein Fanboi Scotti


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Februar 2012)

Ich bin verwirrt aber auch irgendwie interessiert...

Gibt es keine bewegten Bilder?


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Februar 2012)

Ja, das wollen viele sein :-D
O.k. du darfst mein FanLadyBoy sein.
Aber ich steh nicht auf Kerle! Nur bei Teutos nackten Beinen wir mir ganz anders;-)


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Februar 2012)

Der Zico war da ehr für alles offen!


----------



## Prezident (5. Februar 2012)

Der Zico ist schon ein leckeren
Aber noch besser ich darf der FanLadyBoiiii sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. Februar 2012)




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2012)

schnuppertour saalbach I war ein voller erfolg, schon ein bißchen wie urlaub.
den kaffee und kuchen werden wir dort gegen bier und bratwurst eintauschen.
wenn noch jemand  platz im auto hat könnten wir ja auch ein paar möpse mitnehmen,möpse kann man/n  immer brauchen.


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Februar 2012)

danke rigger fürs vid!
es war wohl DER tag für mutproben


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Februar 2012)

Bei der Kälte ist wohl das Hirn eingefroren


----------



## Prezident (6. Februar 2012)

So und wann kommen die TeutonischenLadyBoys ins Bergische Wuppertal/Solingen? Der Schulte ist schon heiß darauf und will uns seine neuen Klamotten präsentieren die er günstig im Erotikshop erworben hat


----------



## rigger (6. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schnuppertour saalbach I war ein voller erfolg, schon ein bißchen wie urlaub.
> den kaffee und kuchen werden wir dort gegen bier und bratwurst eintauschen.
> wenn noch jemand  platz im auto hat könnten wir ja auch ein paar möpse mitnehmen,möpse kann man/n  immer brauchen.



Aber nicht solche behaarten Möpse wie gestern Teuto!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2012)

möpse rasieren ist aber eine haarige sache rigger.


----------



## Totoxl (6. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr den pitcher noch auf gelesen? Er rief mich noch verzweifelt an und war wohl am falschen Treffpunkt.

Schön das ihr so viel Spaß hattet. 2012 ist nicht so mein Freund, bislang nur Pech. Aber nach regen scheint die sonne, oder?

Anstatt mir irgendwelchen Bike Quatsch zu kaufen der mich auch nicht besser fahren lässt, bring ich die Mücken zum freundlichen MB Händler


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2012)

das sollte so sein toto,wegen dem stichwort.
defekte mercedes gibst du am besten bei tobi ab.
mb-azubi mit der besten abschlußprüfung , hättest gestern mal den ricobra sehen müßen,ich dachte erst er würde mit protektorenweste fahren.
den pitcher haben wir auch noch eingesammelt,geht doch keiner verloren.


----------



## xen54 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre ja gerne mitgefahren, sieht nach ner lustigen Runde aus. Aber leider ist ein Fußball-Turnier dazwischengekommen.

Wo seid ihr denn da hergefahren?
Von Brochterbeck aus richtung Tecklenburg oder Dörenthe?

Sieht mächtig steil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2012)

moin, moin...

jo, das war echt ne super runde. um die kondi ein wenig aufzupeppen wollte ich am miottwoch noch ne runde machen...üben, üben, üben...

hat jemand lust und zeit dem teuto noch ein paar geheimnisse zu entlocken ??? schöne sachen anfahren, ein bißchen strecke machen, das wetter ausnutzen  wollte so gegen mittag los, da steht die sonne am höchsten und die temperatur sollte dann am angenehmsten sein... na, wer lust 

oh, sehe grad am dienstag soll es noch mal schneien, das macht das ganze ja noch mal interessanter...


----------



## Prezident (6. Februar 2012)

Enduro komm Mittwoch lieber ins Tal biken


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2012)

nö, das ist mir nur für nen nachmittag zu viel fahrerei  gern ein anderes mal, der frühling kommt


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Februar 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> So und wann kommen die TeutonischenLadyBoys ins Bergische Wuppertal/Solingen? Der Schulte ist schon heiß darauf und will uns seine neuen Klamotten präsentieren die er günstig im Erotikshop erworben hat



ääähhhh....wie bitte? Davon weiss ICH bisher aber nichts!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Februar 2012)

@ all
werden Möpse nicht geschoren??

@ teuto 
das mit dem rasieren macht man nicht mit den Möpsen


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2012)

was macht ihr euch gedanken über die möpse???? die waren doch eh viel zu klein


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Februar 2012)

Nicht zu klein, nur zu weit unten!!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2012)

nachschlag für schlabberkette, dem das orange V3 zu bunt war...





nur der TB darf das ding nicht anschaeun, ist so dunkel wie seine seele


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Februar 2012)

nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. Februar 2012)

Geilo!!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2012)

schau an, da sabbern sogar die "KONA" fahrer


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Februar 2012)

boah..., das hab ich die Tage schon in der entsprechenden galerie gesehen..., das würd mich auch gefallen!


----------



## xen54 (6. Februar 2012)

Könnt ihr mir nen kleinen praktischen Fahrradständer für die Garage empfehlen?
Vielleicht irgendwie sowas ähnliches wie auf dem Bild oben.. 

Hatte schon überlegt, es an die Wand zu hängen, allerdings geht das nicht, weil an der einzig möglichen Seite ein Fenster ist


----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2012)

ich kenn das problem
irgendwann ist einfach kein platz mehr in der garage
wegen der vollkommen überdimensionierten radständer...

zur not muss man dann ein paar räder in die autogarage stellen
für den oder die wagen findet sich schon was neues


----------



## Totoxl (6. Februar 2012)

xen54
frag mal deinen Rad Händler um die Ecke. Das sind Austellungsständer, evtl. hat er einen über, oder besorgt dir einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2012)

jupp, frag mal bei homann, der hat mir mal 2 geschenk, hab allerdings auch 2 bikes dazu gekauft


----------



## xen54 (6. Februar 2012)

Homann?
Alles klar, da fahr ich mal hin 

Mal sehen, ob ich das diese Woche schaffe... Spätdienst sei dank! :/


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schau an, da sabbern sogar die "KONA" fahrer



Und die die sich nicht trauen ein Kona zu fahren, weil sie dann ja springen und droppen müßten, sich dafür aber Shirts mit Kona-Aufdruck anziehen!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2012)

das war soooooo günstig, das ich beim kauf nicht mal genau geschaut hab was für'n quatsch da so drauf steht.....


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> nachschlag für schlabberkette, dem das orange V3 zu bunt war...QUOTE]
> 
> na also enduro
> geht doch
> so muss das teil aussehen


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2012)

ahhh, sind beide sehr gut...wäre was für dich, gell


----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2012)

welches rad fährt der hier
ich will auch so eins
http://contour.com/stories/world-champs-champery-helmet-cam-danny-hart--2


----------



## Ketta (6. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> welches rad fährt der hier
> ich will auch so eins
> http://contour.com/stories/world-champs-champery-helmet-cam-danny-hart--2



der fährt so ein ähnliches wie ich, ein giant


----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2012)

ich wußte doch,
diesen fahrstil,
diesen mut,
dieses kontrollvermögen...
das hatte ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen

sowas kann man nicht lernen,
das hat man im blut und ist 

im lieferumfang eines giants enthalten


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> @ all
> werden Möpse nicht geschoren??
> 
> @ teuto
> das mit dem rasieren macht man nicht mit den Möpsen


 
antwort zu @all
nein scotti möpse werden nicht geschoren sondern geschuppt,also nicht ins wasser sondern irgendwie anders.

antwort zu @teuto
da hast du recht ,sie werden gerollt.

don't ask google ask me 


hier mein beweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. Februar 2012)

es is so weit
und kein giant 
wiat und briat
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18965/h


----------



## rigger (7. Februar 2012)

Ja schönes Vid vom Schlabber!


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2012)

bomben ding...stimmung pur...so kann das jahr weiter gehen


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. Februar 2012)

oh sehe ich jetzt erst, echt tolles Video, richtig geil Schlabber.

Nils, Deins war aber auch nett.

Auf nach Fronkreisch!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> es war wohl DER tag für mutproben


 


man hört es fast,,,,dieses,,,,,,ich es rutschig ?,,,,,,,,,kann ich das?,,,,,,,,
geh bitte etwas weiter nach unten damit es steiler aussieht,,,,,usw...

wie geil




sah ich am sonntag eigentlich fett aus?


----------



## jojo2 (7. Februar 2012)

liebe leute
es ist keine frage des anstandes,
es ist eine frage des guten geschmacks

wer guten geschmack hat und was von filmen versteht,
klickt unter schlabbers video "gefällt mir" an...
ist doch so oder??

ketta!
du auch
da fehlen noch einige


tb
fett?
ne
irgendwie nich,
aber auch nich pummelich


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2012)

TB, du fett????? nein, alle anderen, nur du nicht


----------



## rigger (7. Februar 2012)

Deine Hotpants haben das wieder fett, Äh wett gemacht!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> sah ich am sonntag eigentlich fett aus?



nein tb
die beinhaarstrumpfhose hat dich schlank wirken lassen!!!

sollten wir mal bei jojo fahren
stellt sich die frage "was soll ich anziehen?" nicht!
jojo hat den dresscode im vid ja schon vorgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (7. Februar 2012)

...stellt sich jetzt nur noch die frage:
wo bekomme ich so´ne klamotten her 

VIELEN DANK an euch für das positive videofeedback


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ...stellt sich jetzt nur noch die frage:
> wo bekomme ich so´ne klamotten her


 
ich bin dran schlabber,bei e-bay  jamaika - retro - bob - on dope eingeben.
da ist extra eine tasche für feuerzeug , tabak und pfeife  eingearbeitet.
ich habe mir schon eins in xs bestellt.


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2012)

XS  nicht das das zu schlabberig wird an den armen, da mußt du aufpassen 

morgen noch wer lust???? oder muß ich mich allein in die weiten des teuto aufmachen


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2012)

nee da schlabbert nichts,hat der fb doch vorher in xs gemessen.
meine arme sind etwas dicker wie seine  oberschenkel und die konnte er bequem durchstecken.
das paßt.
also ich bin für morgen raus,ich bin mal wieder beim bösen onkel.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Februar 2012)

Hey Jungs,

sieht gut aus das Video!

Viele Grüße aus Tiefkühlschrankhausen!


----------



## jojo2 (7. Februar 2012)

mir und acht anderen gefällt das video
(wo ist der rest??)


radfahren bei jojo

klar
aber am besten wird es sein, 
ich ergänze mein video vom januar noch um ein paar minuten.
das guckt ihr euch schön gemütlich am bildschirm an
und dann fahren wir mal wieder nach wuppertal
das lohnt schon eher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (7. Februar 2012)

Falls noch jemand Reifen für Saalbach braucht:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=4620


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2012)

das video vom schlabber kann man echt wieder und wieder schauen, echt geil  ich hoffe morgen ist das wetter gut, dann fahre ich die schönen dinger noch mal an 

wer setzt den den termin für's wochenende  na,freiwillige vor....

willst du dort bestellen???? ich würd ein paar intense schlappen mitbestellen....


----------



## Prezident (7. Februar 2012)

Schlabber fettes Video super gemacht !!! Standartgemäß ein Like bekommen


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Februar 2012)

Falls jemand noch ein schönes Bike braucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/471572


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> das video vom schlabber kann man echt wieder und wieder schauen, echt geil  ich hoffe morgen ist das wetter gut, dann fahre ich die schönen dinger noch mal an
> 
> wer setzt den den termin für's wochenende  na,freiwillige vor....
> 
> willst du dort bestellen???? ich würd ein paar intense schlappen mitbestellen....



Nicht nur anfahren, auch abfahren!!

Reifen brauche ich nicht mehr. Hab noch 2 Sätze Minions u. einen Satz Big Betty´s.


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2012)

dachte nur du würdest ne order richtung england schicken....dann hätte ich ein paar schlappen mitbestellt...


----------



## Totoxl (7. Februar 2012)

Das kannst ruhig selber machen CRC ist einer de größten Shops, liefern dauert ein wenig länger als in Deutschland, ist aber immer kostenlos.


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2012)

jo, hab schon einen deutschen aufgetan der mir die passenden reifen zu  17.- das stück verkaufen kann...  intruder für vorn und invader für hinten...nur gute sachen gehört und kommen recht leicht rüber für 2ply reifen...


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Februar 2012)

Intense Reifen gibts auch im Bikemarkt des öfteren.


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2012)

ich PN'ne grad schon mit einem 

7777 post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2012)

es gibt intense DH reifen zum preis von  17.- pro...

EX/DC Lite 909 :26 X 2,35
Fro Lite 909 : 26X 2,35
Fro Lite DH : 26x2,35
Fro Lite Intruder : 26X 2,35
Fro Lite Edge: 26X2,35
EX DC World Cup: 26X2,50,
Fro Lite 909 :26x2,70
EX DC 909 : 26X 2,50

diese gibt es ...

info's zu den reifen unter http://www.bikepalast.com/findologic.php?keywords=intense&x=0&y=0

hab grad welche bestellt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2012)

?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> es gibt intense DH reifen zum preis von  17.- pro...
> 
> EX/DC Lite 909 :26 X 2,35
> 
> ...


 


bei gohome bikes gibt es auch die:

ac/dc heavy 220v :08 X 15 

dat is ma nen schlappen,der satz für
47,11 euro incl. porto


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2012)

eine meiner töchter arbeitet für einen isländer
die lächelt milde über eure reifenproblemlösungen
die fährt ungefähr so was
(symbolische abbildung)
http://www.deroelberg.de/wp-content/gallery/islandeinzelbilder/Der Islaender mag dicke Reifen.jpg


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Februar 2012)

Jojo an die Reifen hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Wenn wir aber demnächst eine 2m Regelung für Waldwege bekommen hätte ich nicht mehr mit euch fahren dürfen!! Das will ich natürlich nicht. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für die dünnen MTB-Trennscheibenreifen entschieden. Die waren aber fast genau so teuer wie die in dem Bild!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2012)

die trennscheibenreifen
genau die sind das problem.
die machen die felsen kaputt
einfach so
frach mal hcclaudia


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2012)

das alte problem,gummis werden viel  zu groß gekauft.
den schlauen satz "nicht auf die größe,sondern auf die mischung kommt es an"kennt jeder,daran glauben tut keiner.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2012)

doch TB, dehalb hab ich mir ja die intense bestellt, die kleben wie kaugummi am schuh...frag mal den herbert, der hat die auch die dinger...allerdings nur für den liftbetrieb zugelassen und da brauchst du dann ne einzelne gondel nur für dein bike


----------



## herby-hancoc (8. Februar 2012)

operator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (8. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön!


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2012)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhh, ein kona :kotz:

nein, sieht gut aus...werd ich ja gleich in "natura" sehen....setz schon mal kaffee auf


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Februar 2012)

wie ihr geht jetzt fahren? Und ich sitz im Büro...

Viel Spaaaaß!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2012)

oh ja
das fände ich auch total ungerecht, würden die gleich fahren 
(machen die aber bestimmt nicht, ne?!)
ich muss noch 3einhalb stunden warten, bis ich in den wald kann
und danach geht es zum yoga - hach was freu ich mich

sach ma tb
für deine yogamatte
welche gummimischung präferierst du da?


----------



## rigger (8. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal gibts den Papa-Joe eigentlich noch? Lang nichts mehr von ihm gehört?


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2012)

doch, doch..ich war im wald heut und hab mit FF auf'm kopp mal so ein paar dinge mehrmals gemacht bis es klappte...steile kanten, kleine drops, schnelle abfahrten.. der FF gibt einem ja doch irgendwie ein besseres gefühl...

und laufen war ich auch noch ne stunde...und ich freue mich jetzt auf die heiße dusche  yoga macht dann meine frau für mich mit, dann ist mein karma auch reinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (8. Februar 2012)

schönes Ding Herbert. Hätt ich jetzt gerne hier in Frankreich gehabt. Hier gibst ein paar richtig steile Berge. Nur Biker sehe ich keine.


----------



## herby-hancoc (8. Februar 2012)

Projeckt 2012


----------



## chrisxrossi (8. Februar 2012)

krasse Farbe. Sieht aber auch super aus.


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Februar 2012)

Der Herbert hat zu viel Zeit. Der muß unbedingt mal wieder biken. Sonst hat der bald mehr DH-Bikes als ein gut sortierter Bikeshop


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sach ma tb
> für deine yogamatte
> welche gummimischung präferierst du da?


 

gummimischung???
du hast einen baum schänden lassen??
ooooooooohhhhhhhmmmmmmmmkeinwiderstandohhhmmmmmmmmmmmm
ich bestelle demnächst wieder bei meinem yogamattendealer in shangri-la,soll ich dir eine feine kleine reine matte mitbestellen?


----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2012)

oh tb
wenn ich dich nich hätte


äi
besorg mir zehn matten
mit zertifikat und gutem indischem namen


in diesem zentrum für himmische erleuchtung 
hab ich sonst nur tcm und h&m gesehen
das teil wird mir aus den händen gerissen werden

kriegste 26 % von mir - für´s erste

was sagst du uns heute mit deinem forenbildchen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2012)

kein problem jojo,auf deinem wege deiner  erleuchtung möchte ich einer deiner lichtstrahlen sein.

das forenbild erinnert mich stark an unsere tour vom  sonntag,hat das was mit karma zu tun?

ps.  26% pro matte geht nicht,die kosten nur 23 euro das stück.


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2012)

yoga matten??? was geht leute..werdet ihr alt  fangen die "zipperlein" an, zwickt das knie und der hoden schrumpft 

da hilft nur biken gehen und sich mit jungen, dynamischen leuten zu umgeben...

z.b. nächsten mittwoch, da ist wieder übungsstunde der mountainbike-luschentruppe in brochterbeck...ich bin dabei und die ketta will sich auch anschließen...üben, üben, üben...der nächste urlaub kommt bestimmt und auch der teuto hat noch das ein oder andere hinderniss für mich parat...


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> yoga matten??? was geht leute..werdet ihr alt  fangen die "zipperlein" an, zwickt das knie und der hoden schrumpft
> 
> da hilft nur biken gehen und sich mit jungen, dynamischen leuten zu umgeben...
> 
> ...


 
du bist gar garstig mein junger freund,böse geister wohnen in dir.


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2012)

ich bin der böse geist 

aber ich bin es gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...üben, üben, üben...



ach enduro
das haben andere schon hinter sich
den pfad der erleuchtung wirst aber auch noch mal sehen

sach ma
braucchst du ne yogamatte
ich hätte da ein angebot für



hier für dich
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSrewivzufg"]Pfad der Erleuchtung 1/4      - YouTube[/nomedia]

siehst du irgendeinen verkrampften mtbler
mit ff vieleicht sogar
nene


apropos ff:
mach keine dummheiten allein im wald
einer sollte immer dabei sein



und die dummheiten filmen
krrr


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2012)

nein, ich mache keine dummheiten...nur das was ich so oder so schon kann und noch verbessern wollte...nächste woche kommt die andrea mit und dann wollen wir mal schauen was so geht...


----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> nein, ich mache keine dummheiten...nur das was ich so oder so schon kann und noch verbessern wollte...



dann is ja gut
hatte mir in echt schon gedanken gemacht.
niemals alleine tauchen und radfahren im teuto



ich hab grad mal einige videos zum 
erleuchtungsthema durchgeklickt

ich hab gedacht, die die im teuto radfahren 
sind nicht ganz gesund,
aber was man da sieht...
gucks dir nich an!


----------



## diddie40 (9. Februar 2012)

ihr erleuchtete
jemand lust auf eine geerdete tour am sonntag ?


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2012)

jo, bin dabei...wann und wo???


----------



## avid49 (9. Februar 2012)

ich auch wohl


----------



## diddie40 (9. Februar 2012)

11:00 parkplatz bocketal wäre mein Vorschlag, können aber auch was anderes vereinbaren, bin da flexibel


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Februar 2012)

Bin auch dabei. 

@ enduro
du nächste Woche mit Ketta im Teuto, und ihr wollt zusammen Dummheiten machen?????

Was sagt denn die Schlabberkette dazu???


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Februar 2012)

Enduro will ja sein Karma verbessern. Deshalb wird er wohl Ehrenhafte Gedanken hegen. Auch die Gedanken beeinflussen das Karma! Vergiss das nicht Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (9. Februar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> du nächste Woche mit Ketta im Teuto, und ihr wollt zusammen Dummheiten machen?????
> Was sagt denn die Schlabberkette dazu???



schlabberkette sagt:
allways the hard way!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Februar 2012)




----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2012)

ach scotty, du weißt doch das ich verheiratet bin und nur reine gedanken hege 

du wirst schon sehen, wenn wir demnächst sagen:" wenn andrea da da runter fährt, dann mache ich das auch" oder auch umgekehrt...dann hat das training gewirkt....bist herzlich eingeladen an der trainingsstunde teil zu haben...man lernt ja nie aus und immer voneinader 

allways the hard way ist voll gut...


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Februar 2012)

Ich würde ja gerne mitkommen, aber ich muß leider arbeiten. In derWoche könnte ich nur einen 
nightride machen. Leider.


----------



## diddie40 (9. Februar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> @ enduro
> du nächste woche mit ketta im teuto, und ihr wollt zusammen dummheiten machen?????
> 
> Was sagt denn die schlabberkette dazu???


 


chrisxrossi schrieb:


> enduro will ja sein karma verbessern. Deshalb wird er wohl ehrenhafte gedanken hegen. Auch die gedanken beeinflussen das karma! Vergiss das nicht enduro.


 


schlabberkette schrieb:


> schlabberkette sagt:
> Allways the hard way!!! :d


 


enduro pro schrieb:


> ach scotty, du weißt doch das ich verheiratet bin und nur reine gedanken hege                              allways the hard way ist voll gut...


 


scott-bussi schrieb:


> #
> ???????????????????
> 
> Männer


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Februar 2012)

wir heissen ja auch nicht Diddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. Februar 2012)

natürlich geht es nur ums biken! Was denkst du denn


----------



## diddie40 (9. Februar 2012)

Hatte nur gedacht welches karma ich wohl habe, bei den gedanken, die ich so habe


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Februar 2012)

wenn Du Dein Froggy anschaust kann ich mir schon denken welche schmutzigen Gedanken Dir durch den Kopf gehen.
Der Prezident ist auch so ein Kandidat.
Obwohl ich sagen muss...äh, lassen wir das mal mit meinen Gedanken.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Februar 2012)

Ich will Deine Gedanken gar nicht aussprechen. 
Wie kriege ich diese Bilder nur aus dem Kopf?
Didi,Diddi, das hätte ich nie von dir gedacht ...


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2012)

wo bin ich hier nur gelandet


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Februar 2012)

im Spiegel Deines Karmas?


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2012)

dort ist es dunkel


----------



## diddie40 (9. Februar 2012)

es ist doch schon wieder länger hell, und der frühling kommt erst noch


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> dort ist es dunkel


 
kein problem,ich habe in der nächsten woche auch zeit zum biken,bringe eine lupine  und einen kleinen häuptling der sich mit exorzismus  auskennt mit.


----------



## rigger (9. Februar 2012)

Wir sollten nochmal nen termin wegen Nightride an nem Sa machen, da hätte ich richtig bock drauf...

Prezident, wie fährt sich das Entourage auf Tour so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (9. Februar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> wenn Du Dein Froggy anschaust kann ich mir schon denken welche schmutzigen Gedanken Dir durch den Kopf gehen.
> Der Prezident ist auch so ein Kandidat.



Bitte?!? War gerade mit dem Schulte im Tal unterwegs und hab nach der Tour echte Arschschmerzen.. Woher kommt das bloß?


----------



## diddie40 (9. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Wir sollten nochmal nen termin wegen Nightride an nem Sa machen, da hätte ich richtig bock drauf...


 
ich habe sehnsucht nach licht, sonne und wärme, und du redest von nightride, , wie wäre es denn zur sommersonnenwende.
start zur dämmerung um 23:00 mit anschließendem frühschoppen zum sonnenaufgang um 3:00 ??


----------



## Prezident (9. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Prezident, wie fährt sich das Entourage auf Tour so?




Werde noch auf 1x10 umrüsten 34 vo 11-36 hi dann sollte das passen
Bin super zufrieden mit dem LRS läuft es wirklich leicht
Klettert natürlich nicht so gut steile Dinger wie ein echter Tourer dafür stimmt der Spaß im Downbereich umso mehr
Heute wieder glaub insgesamt 700 HM mit dem Karsten im Tal absolviert und ging gut
Eventl irgendwann noch den neuen Vivid Air und andere Kurbel (Descendant oder Erhirteen Hive) für Touren dann hat es das Kampfgewicht erreicht


----------



## rigger (9. Februar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich habe sehnsucht nach licht, sonne und wärme, und du redest von nightride, , wie wäre es denn zur sommersonnenwende.
> start zur dämmerung um 23:00 mit anschließendem frühschoppen zum sonnenaufgang um 3:00 ??



Ist das nicht am 21. Juni? Ma schaun da ists ja noch ein wenig hin...


----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2012)

ich danke euch für die nette minute beim nachlesen gerade
so sind se

cool
mein favorit:

im spiegel deines karmas?
dort ist es dunkel



schlaft gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2012)

bike zu schwer prezident???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NJmdb1Oe2h8


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Februar 2012)

Der supertourer vom prezi fährt sich super! Der sprintet die Berge hoch..., unglaublich. Als ob ich den in ne Probandenstudie genommen hätte mit dr Fuentes Artikeln. Das mit dem Arsch..., ich kann mich nicht erinnern! Der André faselte irgendwas von KO Tropfen..., dann bin ich wieder wach geworden...


----------



## Prezident (9. Februar 2012)

Haha wie cool ist das denn mit nem Rennrad


----------



## rigger (9. Februar 2012)

Arsch voll Toll oder was.... 

Ja das entourage find ich scbon genial...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (9. Februar 2012)

Und zum Gewicht
Es soll ja noch haltbar sein werde da nicht auf jedes Gramm achten
Rellativ leicht ist es ja schon
Für mich halt ein reines Spassgerät

Schulte gib es doch zu du hast diesen einen Moment schamlos ausgenutzt ausgenutzt und bist über mich hergefallen


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2012)

recht hatter der prezi!

und
okay niterite!
wann?
hierzu passend wieder mal:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36509851"]Winter-Wonderland on Vimeo[/ame]

verdammt ist das grad ein licht draußen, ich will in den wald!!

ich hab von meinem harzspaziergangsurlaub
ein video gemacht. möchtet ihr das sehen?


----------



## Prezident (10. Februar 2012)

Zeig her Jojo


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2012)

wo gibt es denn diese superleichten DH rennräder zu erwerben 

damit sieht das allen so "spielerisch" aus 

diddie, sommersonnenwendsfeiern sind doch verboten, oder ???


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2012)

hach prezident
dass da einer nachhakt
danke!
https://vimeo.com/36343504


----------



## Prezident (10. Februar 2012)

schönes vid jojo glaub da kann man auch mit bike ne menge spass haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Februar 2012)

Jojo, hab grad dein Schlabberchain Video gesehen. Das ist ja mal super!!!

Gefällt mir richtig richtig gut!!!

Mit wes für einer DSLR filmt ihr?


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2012)

Schöne Videos Jojo!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2012)

wenn noch wer ne superhelle taschenlampe braucht... kann folgende 10x  zu â¬ 17.90 stk. anbieten....

http://www.xcell-batteries.com/econtent/catalog/goeke/lampen/xcell/led_taschenlampen/xcell_3030

kostet normal um die â¬ 40.-


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2012)

für mich bitte 2x!


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2012)

für mich bitte 2x!

@Teuto für Stahlzeit hast du kein Tickes mehr über oder? Ist jetzt recht Spontan aber egal...


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2012)

wegen der videos:
danke für die blumen
genau die wollte ich

karsten ich nehm ne 550d mit einem 18-135mm objektiv
ich trau mich noch nicht, aber mann! eine 5 d wäre auch nicht schlecht


der waldboden ist im moment eine speedbahn.
in meiner mittagspause hatte ich auf einer meiner
buckelpistenpumptrackstückchen so´ne geschwindigkeit drauf, 
dass es mich fast aus der kurve geschmissen hätte
das war klasse
so einen festen boden im sommer... das wär´s noch


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LEhf7pP3Pw"]Anonymous - Was ist ACTA? - #StopACTA [german sync]      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2012)

sonntag sonnig und nicht wirklich kalt...ist noch wer im wald?????

nur mit diddie und werner macht das fahren für mich keinen sinn, nach dem ersten berg kann ich dann wieder nach hause wegen akutem kreislaufversagen


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2012)

Ich würde dich beim schieben ja gerne unterstützen aber ich hab keine zeit Enduro!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> @Teuto für Stahlzeit hast du kein Tickes mehr über oder? Ist jetzt recht Spontan aber egal...


 
ausverkauft rigger,,,,,,leider,,,,,,ich habe die band schon 6 x gesehen,,,,,,immer noch der hammer.
sei stark und seh dir diesen video an,dann weißt du was dir entgeht.
die machen 2 stunden vollgas,,,,gefallen mir besser wie das original.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63HFdh_a4yc&feature=related"]Stahlzeit, mein Herz brennt *Official video*      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wegen der videos:
> danke für die blumen
> genau die wollte ich
> 
> ...



Zum pumptrack fahre ich morgen oder übermorgen hier vielleicht auch. Endlich mal kein neues Radl ausführen und pumptrack Erfahrungen sammeln.

Wegen der dslr: seitdem wir die gopro haben gefällt mir das Filmen immer mehr und ich könnte vielleicht einen Deal mit Saskias Vater machen. Der nimmt meine alte 400D und ich kaufe mir nen neuen Body. 5D klingt gut


----------



## Ketta (10. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> sonntag sonnig und nicht wirklich kalt...ist noch wer im wald?????
> 
> nur mit diddie und werner macht das fahren für mich keinen sinn, nach dem ersten berg kann ich dann wieder nach hause wegen akutem kreislaufversagen



wir lassen dich nicht im stich


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2012)

ich sach ma nix
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Moin auch an Euch beiden. Ich bin immer wieder begeistert  über Eure geile Truppe, den Filmemacher und die Mucke. Vor allen Dingen, weil  das alles mehr oder weniger direkt hier vor der Haustür stattfindet, Ihr habt´s  echt drauf. Bitte halte mich auf dem Laufenden, wenn es neue Produktionen  gibt.

Viele Grüsse von 

Anne und Dieter

oder doch,lag grade in meinem postfach


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2012)

an enduro und richie im besonderen 
und natürlich auch an alle anderen:

morgen ab 13 Uhr wollen ketta und ich ein paar stellen im teuto üben
wir kommen mit bigbikes, ff, etc.
soll ne ganz entspannte runde werden
technische stellen genauer anschauen und mehrmals üben
andrea hat noch ein paar rechnungen offen
z.b. nasses dreick (trail bei höhle), tannen dh, trailabfahrt bei kletterfelsen (dreikaiserstuhl), usw..

wir starten ab dörenthe
hat noch wer bock?


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Februar 2012)

Bock ja klar! 
Aber leider keine Zeit!
Hättet ihr den Termin schon ein paar Tage eher eingestellt, hätte ich gekonnt!

Will auch wieder Big-biken!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2012)

also macht ihr das große teuto wochenende??? samstag und sonntag???


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> also macht ihr das große teuto wochenende??? samstag und sonntag???



so isset


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2012)

schick mir mal deine handynummer per PN, vielleicht mache ich eher schluß und komme dazu


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2012)

kannst die arbeit montag nachholen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wir starten ab dörenthe
> hat noch wer bock?


 
da simmer dabei! dat is prima! viva  teutonia!


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn ihr erst richtung Nasses Dreieck fahrt könntet ihr mich gg 14 uhr am Parkplatz in Dörenthe abholen? !4 uhr müsste ich schaffen...


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2012)

tb du
und jeannie
hochzeitstag???

morgen 13 uhr dörenthe - hmm
das will ich hinkriegen



karsten
ich muss am wochenende meine sachen für den steuerberater fertig
machen.
ab 2010 kann man endlich auch die krankenkassenbeiträge absetzen.
da sitzen 2 flüge nach kalifornien, ein entourage und locker noch ne 5 d drin.


so viel geld für krankenversicherung bezahlt
und dann nur ein paar mal röntgen und ein paar mal schleimbeutelpunktionen 
in anspruch genommen. vielleicht sollte ich die kündigen und auch noch nach whistler fahren - hmmm
morgen erstmal teuto klar machen


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> da simmer dabei! dat is prima! viva  teutonia!



alaaf!!!

wer sind anne und dieter?
nette post!


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2012)

@rigger
hast ja meine nummer
ruf an wenn du kommst
wir sagen dir dann wo wir sind
da kannst du dann hinkommen
den weg können wir dir dann ja erklären...


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> alaaf!!!
> 
> wer sind anne und dieter?
> nette post!


 

anne und dieter sind freunde aus meiner zeit wo ich noch,,,,,,ähhhmmm,,,also wo,,,,ächhzz,,,,,aus einer zeit ,,,,als,,,,wo,,,als mein bike noch nicht so dicke reifen hatte.
jetzt ist es raus,,,,,,,,aber das ist schon ewig her.
er ca.8000,sie ca.6000 km im jahr mit diesen komischen dingern,du weißt schon,,,rennrad oder wie das heißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb du
> und jeannie
> hochzeitstag???


 

nee jojo,daß foto ist aus der epoche die ich grade oben beschrieben habe,wir leben mittlerweile in scheidung und die frau kenne ich nicht.


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2012)

Wo du noch mit den Dackelschneidern gefahren bist. 

Springen werd ich morgen nicht, mit meinen Wanderschuhen klappt das nicht und meine 5.10 sind zur Reklamation weg.

Hab aber sonst noch genug Sachen die noch offen sind.


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> an enduro und richie im besonderen
> und natürlich auch an alle anderen:
> 
> morgen ab 13 Uhr wollen ketta und ich ein paar stellen im teuto üben
> ...



ich bin dabei


----------



## avid49 (10. Februar 2012)

.......watt issen jetzt,Sonntag 11Uhr im Bocketal.......ich bin auch brav !


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2012)

*teutonisches abendblatt *
*sonderausgabe*

d-day im teuto
eine nicht näher genannte anzahl von völlig entschlossenen und zu allem bereiten fahrern von mountainbikes trifft sich morgen im teuto um alte und neue rechnungen zu begleichen.

@rigger

das mit den trennscheiben mußt du mir erst mal nachweisen.
bis dahin werde ich wulffen.


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2012)

Seit ihr nicht auf Konzert? Teuto?


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2012)

@avid
sonntag geht natürlich klar
ketta wird dem enduro helfen hinterherzukommen 

@all völlig entschlossene
nur damit ihr uns richtig versteht
ketta übt morgen das was ihr draufgänger eh schon könnt...
soll ich sagen.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2012)

@rigger
das konzert ist nächsten freitag

@schlabberkette
heißt das die sache am hookberg gehört nicht zu den offenen rechnungen?


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2012)

Ach so nächsten Freitag!! 

Ich bring morgen noch nen Kumpel mit, er hat jetzt auch nen Jimbo.

Meine neuen Bremsbeläge werde ich ja morgen dann wohl eingebremst bekommen..


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2012)

uuuuaahhhhhhhh
die hookberg-rechnung 

geht klar ollen!!!!!!!!!!!

soll ich sicherungszeug vom klettern mitbringen
oder machen wir hooky ohne seil und doppelten boden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2012)

Hookberg wo ist das?


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> uuuuaahhhhhhhh
> die hookberg-rechnung
> 
> geht klar ollen!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 

so viel geld für krankenversicherung bezahlt
und dann nur ein paar mal röntgen und ein paar mal schleimbeutelpunktionen 
in anspruch genommen. 

ich will was haben für mein geld.
keinen doppelten boden , den strick brauchen wir erst wenn es nicht geklappt hat.


Hookberg wo ist das? 
6:45 min. fahrzeit vom st. elisabeth hospital ibbenbüren


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2012)

Hast du mitgestoppt? Mit Blaulichtn und Martinshorn?


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2012)

krankenversicherung, patientenverfügung, hospital, strick für nachher...?
ist eh alles sinnlos wenn man den pakt mit dem teufel eingeht...

hookberg =


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Februar 2012)

Ey Mädels, so schlimm ist das doch alles gar nicht. Ich würde euch ja gerne zeigen wie das geht!
Aber leider habe ich keine Zeit!

der Checker :-D


----------



## diddie40 (11. Februar 2012)

euch viel spaß morgen, hoffentlich reißt nicht zu guter letzt das seil.
ansonsten bis sonntag, bin für ne gemütliche tour zu haben


----------



## jojo2 (11. Februar 2012)

wenn das seil reißt,
dann gibt´s kein halten nicht mehr
ketta bist du dir wirklich sicher???
außerdem gucken 15 leute zu!
bist du dir wirklich sicher???


----------



## Ketta (11. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wenn das seil reißt,
> dann gibt´s kein halten nicht mehr
> 
> ketta bist du dir wirklich sicher???
> ...



ja ich bin sicher jojo, je mehr leute desto besser, dann kann jeden meter einer stehen zum auffangen

und das auf dem video kann mir nicht passieren, ich halt doch immer den lenker fest, das rad wird also bei mir bleiben


----------



## rigger (11. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (11. Februar 2012)

so heute mal wieder tapezieren,streichen und Boden Legen.....hab ich eine lust;-((


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2012)

hey ketten, in welche richtung wollt ihr zu erst??? ich kann frühestens um 13.00 frei machen und wäre um 13.30 auf dem bike...also so um 13.33 am tannen DH  wollt ihr mich ggf. dort aufgabeln und dann sehen wir weiter????


----------



## Ketta (11. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey ketten, in welche richtung wollt ihr zu erst??? ich kann frühestens um 13.00 frei machen und wäre um 13.30 auf dem bike...also so um 13.33 am tannen DH  wollt ihr mich ggf. dort aufgabeln und dann sehen wir weiter????


 
für uns ist das ok, was ist mit richie, tb und rigger?


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2012)

kommt der rigger denn schon so früh??? ziehst du auch die dicke jacke an????


----------



## jojo2 (11. Februar 2012)

falls jemand verstanden haben sollte, 
dass ich auch kommen werde,
dann muss hiermit absagen
ich kann nun doch nicht

dicke jacke?
würde ich empfehlen
is kalt draußen


----------



## rigger (11. Februar 2012)

Ich schaff frühestens 1345 brochterbeck, meinetwegen erst tannen dh und dreikaiserstuhl.

Schade jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (11. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> falls jemand verstanden haben sollte,
> dass ich auch kommen werde,
> dann muss hiermit absagen
> ich kann nun doch nicht
> ...



schade jojo, hatte fest mit deiner unterstützung gerechnet, seil halten und so 

enduro und rigger : wir treffen und dann am tannendh

ich ziehe 2 dicke jacken an, ist ja kalt


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2012)

o.k. ich eile....


----------



## rigger (11. Februar 2012)

ok


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2012)

he wat war datt schön...und so viele schöne sachen gefahren....laubentrailerstbefahrung 2012 durchgeführt  das macht schon laune auf morgen....was dann wohl so dran ist 

dank an die nette truppe von heute und an den TB, der mich praktisch den laubentrail runtergeredet hat...ohne dich wäre die bremse jetzt noch zu


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Februar 2012)

jau
schöne runde mit euch
neue lines wurden gesichtet
schlüsselstellen geübt
seil wurde nicht gebraucht
patientenverfügung konnte in der schublade bleiben
die teufelsdinger haben wir gekonnt umschifft
enduro haut trotzdem zwei dicke dinger raus, goil


----------



## kleinOtze (11. Februar 2012)

Moin moin, danke für die super Tour heute, richtig schöne Trails und endlich mal was anderes als den Hermannsweg gesehen. Viele nützliche Tips bekommen! Freue mich schon auf die nächste runde mit euch seid eine gute Truppe.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2012)

ich würd sagen, nicht auf die ängstliche, innere stimme gehört....  so kann es weiter gehen...was machen wir morgen???


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Februar 2012)

Biken?
Morgen 11:00 Uhr?
Wo war noch mal der Treffpunkt?

Und was ist der Laubentrail??


----------



## kleinOtze (11. Februar 2012)

Beim nächsten Mal schaffe ich auch den Sprung (hoffentlich ) bin mal auf meine Flecken gespannt. ^^


----------



## ricobra50 (11. Februar 2012)

war ein super schöner Tag heute !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. Februar 2012)

fragen über fragen
11:00!
Bocketal!
Laubentrail hätte ich auch mal wieder 
lust drauf!


----------



## ricobra50 (11. Februar 2012)

Sonntag 11Uhr im Bocketal.


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2012)

die laube war auch ganz verwaist, überall laub und äste..wurde zeit das da mal wieder einer aufräumt und das haben wir heut erfolgreich erledigt...


ick freu mir schon auf morgen....


----------



## jojo2 (11. Februar 2012)

darf ich das laubentrailvideo von damals noch mal hochladen?
bitte bitte

ich kürz das nur ein bißchen (war 10 minuten lang)
bitte

klein otze hat heute auch ein video reingestellt - von richard!


----------



## Ketta (11. Februar 2012)

nach 2 stunden fehlermeldungen funktioniert mein rechner jetzt auch wieder 

schöne runde heute
danke an die hilfe jungs
manch offene rechnung blieb noch offen, wieder der ängstlichen inneren stimme treu geblieben 

dann mal bis morgen


----------



## kleinOtze (11. Februar 2012)

Hab noch mehr Videos, muss ich aber noch bearbeiten (drehen) dann werd ich die auch uppen


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2012)

du hättest auch so einen dämonen wie ich haben müssen, so einen TB zu haben ist nicht schlecht


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> darf ich das laubentrailvideo von damals noch mal hochladen?
> bitte bitte
> ich kürz das nur ein bißchen (war 10 minuten lang)
> bitte



ja sicher, hau rein!
wir warten!!!

ansonsten gibt´s hier auch lauben-moves
ist schon fast 1 jahr her....
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12124


----------



## rigger (12. Februar 2012)

jOJO DAS VID WÜRDE MICH AUCH BRENNEND INTERESSIEREN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (12. Februar 2012)

scheis auf biken sind totallll voll wie immer


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2012)

ach das ist ein zu gutes video
m.n. heißt da noch niestle und versucht´s mit dem giant,
der cannondude fährt noch sein 80mm headshokrad
und alle purzeln (purzeln!) nacheinander zuerst an der kiefer 
beim laubentrail runter und das hört gar nicht auf.
ihr erinnert euch!
die musik hab ich schon wieder gefunden
just4fun - hehe

sobld ich dn film wiederfinde, bearbeite ich den noch ein bißchen
und lad das mit kennwort! bei vimeo hoch

aber nu fahr ich erstmal nach ms 
ich halt euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## kleinOtze (12. Februar 2012)

Sehr geiles Video!


----------



## Zico (12. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei!


ricobra50 schrieb:


> Sonntag 11Uhr im Bocketal.


----------



## M.N. (12. Februar 2012)

Werde mich heute Mittag zum Hüggel aufmachen, mit den Locals DH Sektionen fahren! Will noch wer mit?


----------



## rigger (12. Februar 2012)

MN du hättest gestern mitfahren sollen, wir haben so einige schöne Stellen gemeistern!! Das wäre was für dich gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2012)

lockere runde mit adrenalin geschwängerten bikern habe ich für gestern in mein tagebuch eingetragen.
der teuto mußte mal wieder etwas von seinem schrecken abgeben , der enduro hat es dankend angenommen.
spektakuläre landungen auf dem vorderrad,hinterrad und sogar fast mit beiden gleichzeitig ließen die luft im teuto gefrieren,
der kleinotze hat alles gegeben.

so soll biken sein,
vielleicht sollten wir öfter mal einen termin mit ff usw. machen.


----------



## M.N. (12. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> MN du hättest gestern mitfahren sollen, wir haben so einige schöne Stellen gemeistern!! Das wäre was für dich gewesen!



Wär gerne am Start gewesen! Leider meinte es mein neuer Brötchengeber nicht gut mit mir! Wund wollte mich ganz für sich alleine! Freue mich aber heute endlich mal wieder fahren zu gehen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2012)

was ist hier los?
heute nichts passiert ?
keiner was kaputt gemacht?
oder eine erstbefahrung hinter sich gebracht?
am mittwoch hätte ich ab 14:00 uhr zeit für eine kleine runde durch teutonien.
alternativ hätte ich auch noch was neues,ein waldstück direkt vor meiner haustür,klein aber fein.
jemandem aufgefallen das die sätze immer länger werden,deshalb muß ich diesen hier auch noch ein wenig strecken.


----------



## rigger (12. Februar 2012)

Ja komisch oder sind sie noch unterwegs... 

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Februar 2012)

Heute in wenigen Worten:

kalt, 
2 Plattfüße,
2 Abflüge (von mir),
Erstbefahrungen durch Ketta,
keine heiße Schokolade
nix kaputt??????


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> 2 Abflüge (von mir),



aber nix passiert - oder?

mensch tb in echt jetzt
du bist ein künstler
multimedial
ich könnte
nich
auf
so
n
i
d


käse
ich kann gar nix


----------



## enduro pro (12. Februar 2012)

war schön...nur der scotti mußte kalte bodenproben nehmen...am mittwoch wird das ganze spontan entschieden TB, so ab 14.00 uhr sollte allerdings machbar sein..je nach wetter...


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Februar 2012)

12.02.2012

ketta:
2 offene Rechnungen beglichen 

schlabber:
fox 40 schlabbert

zico + richie:
felsabfahrt bei höhle abschnittsweise geknackt

scotti:
1 x luft raus, 1 x fast bein ab 

diddie:
auch 1 x luft raus

avid:
chronisch konditionell unterfordert

enduro:
träumte im ff von den gestrigen heldentaten....


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Februar 2012)

oh
zu spät
wurde alles schon geschrieben
und die stürze von scotti hab ich extra nicht erwähnt....


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2012)

jau der scotti schrieb schon das er zwei plattfüße hat.was hat das eigentlich mit biken zu tun?
und das er bonusmeilen gesammelt hat auch.
mit _*bein ab*_ wäre er aber echt *arm dran*.
welche offenen rechnungen hat die ketta denn erledigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. Februar 2012)

Ich muß vehement widersprechen!!!!














Ich hatte nur einen Plattfuß!
Und nur fast einen Fuß ab, kein Bein.
Wie ich schon zu Enduro gesagt habe:
Wer was riskiert kann auch mal einen Abgang machen.
Wer nix riskiert ...
o.k. bei mir war es Übermotivation oder Schwäche


----------



## diddie40 (12. Februar 2012)

ja, einen platten hatte ich mal wieder. kein durchstich, keine snakebite, sondern ein kleiner schnitt im schlauch, genau an der kante wo das felgenband aufhört. das felgenband ist allerdings auch etwas schmaler als die felge, hatte bislang nie probleme damit, erst seit dem ich dieses notubes dichtband draufgeklebt habe. hat wohl ne schärfere kante als die anderen felgenbänder. habe jetzt 2 breitere bestellt und hoffe auch für euch, dass das damit der vergangenheit angehört, damit wir nicht immer so viele pausen machen müssen.

ansonsten, ist das schon langweilig, tour mit euch ist einfach immer nur schön


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> welche offenen rechnungen hat die ketta denn erledigt?



dreikaiserstuhl (gestern noch verweigert)
und die rinne bei der höhle, da wo "sein name war plattfuss" zum zweiten mal von rad gefallen ist 

also mit plattfuss ist nicht der diddie gemeint
so was peinliches passiert dem ja nicht


----------



## rigger (12. Februar 2012)

Habt ja alles gegeben heute, wa? 

Ach ja, wann kommt das Video?


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Ach ja, wann kommt das Video?


ja genau
wann kommt das video...???


----------



## rigger (12. Februar 2012)

Meins kommt gleich... ^^

und deins Schlabber?


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2012)

für jojo

__________#**#__________
_________C' °° O_______
__________(___)___________
_________I####I _________
________O## ##O ________
_________ #####___________
__________II II___________
_________(__)(__)__________


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2012)

oh tb
danke
awesome!
hamma!
würde ich sagen
genial
und so schnell!


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2012)

bitte bitte,ist gegutenbergt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. Februar 2012)

Gibt kein Video von heute


----------



## rigger (12. Februar 2012)

Ich mein auch eher von gestern...


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ...ist gegutenbergt.



oh!
alle achtung
hätte ich dem gar nicht zugetraut

ich finde, der hat ne vierte chance verdient


----------



## rigger (12. Februar 2012)

hier mein Vid...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Februar 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

schöne Trailschnipsel Rigger! Hoffe, dass wirs bald mal zu Euch in den Teuto schaffen!

Saskia und ich waren heut schön auf dem lokalen Pumptrack pumpen. Man, macht das einen Spaß! Hab ich noch nie gemacht bis heute.

Jojo: Wenn Du die 5D gekauft hast, dann sag mal Bescheid, dann kannste mir Deine 550D verticken, schließlich brauchste ja dann Geld 

Als kleiner Vorgschmack, falls ihr mal wieder zu uns kommen wollt:

Schö und einen guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Februar 2012)

karsten
wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder zusammen radeln!!!


...hier die zusammenfassung vom trailtraining am samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (13. Februar 2012)

@ Schlabbber und Schulte


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Jojo: Wenn Du die 5D gekauft hast, dann sag mal Bescheid, dann kannste mir Deine 550D verticken, schließlich brauchste ja dann Geld
> 
> Als kleiner Vorgschmack, falls ihr mal wieder zu uns kommen wollt:
> 
> Schö und einen guten Start in die neue Woche!




danke für die wünsche
und keine frage: wir kommen!

und
die kamera hat zwar den sillikonschutz drumherum, aber
meine 550 d willst du nicht haben.
innere mongolei, nevada, utah, und und und
haben ihre spuren hinterlassen.

aber viel zubehör und 
unbenutztes pflegemittel kannst du kriegen, wenn(!) 
es soweit ist 
(ne 5 d wäre für mich derzeit wie doppelbrücke an meinen rädern:
reichlich ungenutzte reserven)


----------



## xen54 (13. Februar 2012)

So, am Wochenende mal mit zwei Neulingen ne kleine Tour durch die Emsdettener Wälder gemacht.
Ich denke da bildet sich eine neue MTB-Elite aus Emsdetten 

Nächstes Wochenende gehts wahrscheinlich dann (für 2 von denen) zum ersten mal in den Teuto.

Wo liegen denn ungefähr die coolen Trails, die ihr zum Beispiel in Schlabbers Video gefahren seid?
Ich war ja nun schon einige Male im Teuto, aber solche technischen Teile habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht muss ich dafür mein Auge auch noch schulen


----------



## rigger (13. Februar 2012)

Einfach mal rechts und links vom hermannsweg die augen offen halten dann findet man ne ganze menge....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. Februar 2012)

hey Andre hastes geschafft (Votec wird verkauft)
die hatten wohl kein bock mehr auf deine Mails;-))


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2012)

??


----------



## Prezident (13. Februar 2012)

hey jojo hier ein kleiner schmankerl nur für dich inkl timmy dh hund

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/241061/


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2012)

klasse!
ich will farratt farn
jetzt!

(mein hund bleibt seit ein paar wochen hinter meinem wagen stehen, 
wenn ich den im auto mit in den wald nehmen will...
er kann nicht mehr allein reinhüpfen, ich muss ihn reinheben...)


----------



## Prezident (13. Februar 2012)

hab noch was für dich jojo

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/239092/

wär das nichts für dich?


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2012)

moin, moin...

bin auf der suche nach nem FR tauglichen laufradsatz oder auch nur nach nem hinterrad, da meines sich langsam aber sicher verabschiedet...

daher die frage in die runde, hat noch wer eines liegen, 135/12, das stabil und nicht zu schwer ist, schön breit und scheibe natürlich... 

vielleicht ist da ja eines, was dringend einen neuen fahrer sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> karsten
> wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder zusammen radeln!!!



Da hast Du sowas von recht! 




jojo2 schrieb:


> danke für die wünsche
> und keine frage: wir kommen!
> 
> und
> ...



ok, also Nevada, Utha usw. fänd ich jetzt nicht soooo schlimm...
Aber ich glaub, ich werd da auch lieber dann was neues kaufen bei Gelegenheit. Bist Du denn soweit mit der 550D zufrieden? Hast Du einen Vergleich zu einer anderen Eos?


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2012)

ich hab noch die 350 d
is aber kein vergleich

z.b. wegen der zeitlupen hätte ich natürlich gerne die 
- 7d (sensor ist glaube ich, nicht größer)
- die 60 d wg. des klappbaren displays (bei bodennähe ist das etwas einfacher,
mit dem hochgeklappten display (preis geht ja mittlerweile auch)
(hier im forum gibt es reichlich freds zum thema)


prezi
so was ähnliches wie das zubehör mit lichtschranke ist auf meiner liste,
aber da ich nicht fotografieren kann, ist das etwas anders aufgebaut.
soll ich dir mal meine wunschliste zeigen?
dann sollte ich aber jetzt keine mittagspause machen, sondern geld verdienen,
wenn ich das alles kaufen wollte, was es schönes gibt.


aber karsten fotografiert doch....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Februar 2012)

Hahaha!

Also das mit dem Fotografieren können wir im Sommer gern mal erledigen! Mir macht das riesig Spaß und Saskia auch. Kannst ja mal in meine Galerie schauen, da hat Saskia so die ersten Gehversuche mit DSLR unternommen und die sind teilweise richtig gut, dafür, dass es ziemlich dunkel war.
z.B.:










Mich würd auch die 60D reizen, denn alles andere find ich zu teuer...


----------



## kleinOtze (13. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> karsten
> wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder zusammen radeln!!!



ABER SOWAS VON!!!! So viel Spaß wie am Samstag hatte ich lange nicht mehr ... wie schon gesagt viele nützliche Tips bekommen und die Trails waren richtig gut! Bin sofort für jeden Spaß zu haben!!!


----------



## rigger (13. Februar 2012)

Schlabber meinte den Kartsen aus Wuppertal aka Schulte69 aber mit dir will der Andre bestimmt auch nochmal fahren... 

BTW deine weißen Turnschuhe sind noch bei mir...


----------



## kleinOtze (13. Februar 2012)

wenn er auch nochmal mit mir fährt ist das auch gut )))
schuhe hole ich bei gelegenheit mal ab


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2012)

karsten
ne du jetzt nich
mit dir muss schlabber ja erst nochmal schlitten fahren
regnet das bei euch auch so?

also karsten
schöne fotos!
und dass mir das eine besonders gut gefällt,
sachst du da saskia, ja?!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Februar 2012)

das sag ich iher sehr gern! Aber Saskia liest bestimmt mit


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> karsten mit dir muss schlabber ja erst nochmal schlitten fahren



schlitten fahren?
wo, im schlamm?
oder meintest du schlitternd rad fahren..
da bin ich dabei...

karsten: wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder zusammen radeln!!!
karsten: wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder zusammen radeln!!!
so, jetzt hab ich beide angesprochen...

@ghostrider
seit mein votec den zauberlack hab 
musste ich keine mails mehr schreiben
das mit votec muss andere gründe haben
ich fühle mich unschuldig!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (13. Februar 2012)

Was ist den mit Votec, oder deinem Votec?


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Februar 2012)

votec wurde verkauft,böse zungen behaupten das die ehemaligen eigentümer  im fall schlabberkette aber trotzdem die ewigkeitskosten tragen müssen.


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Februar 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Was ist den mit Votec, oder deinem Votec?



danke der nachfrage
mit meinem bike ist alles ok!
naja, bis auf....aber lassen wir das...
votec wurde nur von dem multishop e-commerce unternehmen internetstores ag übernommen....ob die wissen worauf die sich da eingelassen haben? 
tb hat da ja schon was angedeutet


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Februar 2012)

Na schlabberkette, das du so ein Unternehmen in die Knie zwingen würdest hätte ich nicht gedacht. Hier und da mal ein paar parts oder Rahmen zerstören, aber gleich eine ganze Firma???

Also ihr lieben Ghost-Fahrer, falls ihr noch Reklamationen oder Garantieansprüche habt, bitte beeilen, bevor die auch noch verkaufen müssen


----------



## Totoxl (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn hier heute keiner etwas zum besten geben möchte, mache ich das mal.

Ich frage mich bei dem Video, ob man das nicht flotter fahren könnte 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/231118/


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Februar 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bei dem Video, ob man das nicht flotter fahren könnte
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/231118/


ist doch im teuto, oder?
ja, geht schneller 
lusche kovarik.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Februar 2012)

Klar, das ist im Teuto, der Hütten-Trail oder so.
Da rocken wir doch immer mit dem Hardtail mit Mach III runter.

Echt ne Lusche der Kovarik!


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Februar 2012)

was ist den hier los????
keiner was zu erzählen???
ach ja,ist ja heute bundesweiter floristischer feiertag,sind wohl alle mit schatzi beim italiener.
ich war auf jedenfall im kino,star wars episode 1,als ich den film vor geschätzten 100 jahren zum ersten mal gesehen habe war ich der jüngste im kino.
heute der älteste.
egal,,dafür habe ich mir grade noch schnell  das teuerste laserschwert von matchbox gekauft das es gab,,,damit werde ich morgen vor dem kino posen,,

sei die macht mit euch


oh,,jetzt gehts los


----------



## kleinOtze (14. Februar 2012)

Der Rigger ist heute bestimmt den ganzen Tag am malochen  
Das Video ist echt gut, aber mal ehrlich...da fahre ich mit rückwärts und freihändig ja schneller als Herr Kovarik  (hoffentlich liest der das hier nicht mal zufällig)


----------



## herby-hancoc (14. Februar 2012)

Du warst das heute im Kino! hab noch gedacht es gibt doch noch einen der älter ausieht  als ich



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> was ist den hier los????
> keiner was zu erzählen???
> ach ja,ist ja heute bundesweiter floristischer feiertag,sind wohl alle mit schatzi beim italiener.
> ich war auf jedenfall im kino,star wars episode 1,als ich den film vor geschätzten 100 jahren zum ersten mal gesehen habe war ich der jüngste im kino.
> ...


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. Februar 2012)

das Video ist echt klasse. 2010 bin ich die Strecke auch gefahren, aber ich glaub ich sah schneller aus!


----------



## kleinOtze (14. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob ihr dieses Video schon kennt, finde es sehr cool. Mal etwas ruhiger 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPAr2cSUcFw&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Amazing Freeride Forest      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rigger (14. Februar 2012)

Heute ist eigentlich alle gut gelaufen, Blumen sind fast alle weg! 

Cooles Vid Karsten.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Februar 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Du warst das heute im Kino! hab noch gedacht es gibt doch noch einen der älter ausieht  als ich


 
in dem kino in das du immer gehst war ich doch gar nicht,ich hatte nicht soviel kleingeld,außerdem geht mir dieses ständige geld einwerfen echt auf die nerven.
da hast du mich wohl verwechselt.

@rigger
ich möchte dem fb auch noch was zum valentinstag schencken,ich dachte da an ein bis zwei blaue veilchen.
hast du noch welche im angebot?


----------



## rigger (14. Februar 2012)

Kannst du bekommen Teuto!!


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Februar 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob ihr dieses Video schon kennt, finde es sehr cool. Mal etwas ruhiger
> Amazing Freeride Forest      - YouTube



Cooles video!
Das Beste: der Typ fährt durch Modder und Pfützen und hat nicht ein Fitzelchen Dreck an den Klamotten. 
Da muß ich auch hin. Oder weiß jemand wo es die Klamotten gibt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Februar 2012)

das isn Trikot aus Votec Zauberlack ;-))


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Februar 2012)

Moin Pascal, brauchst du am WE Hilfe für die Renovierung??
Wollte Dir für Samstag meine Hilfe anbieten.


----------



## xen54 (15. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Tips zu (einigermaÃen) gÃ¼nstigen Trikotdesignern?

Habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt, aber nur Trikots fÃ¼r 40-50â¬ pro StÃ¼ck gefunden... da muss es doch was gÃ¼nstigeres geben, oder?


----------



## kleinOtze (15. Februar 2012)

keine Ahnung ob die günstiger sind, aber es gibt shops für paintball-jerseys, die bieten des öfteren auch MTB Jerseys an ... Preise kann ich allerdigs nicht sagen

http://www.paintball-trikot.de/documents/downloads/paintball-trikot_de_katalog_2011_01.pdf

auf der vorletzten Seite steht was von MTB-Bekleidung


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Februar 2012)

so meine Freunde Umzugstermin steht, 26.02. wer zeit und lust hat kann mir helfen.
würde mich auf jedenfall über jede hilfe freuen


----------



## rigger (15. Februar 2012)

26. kann ich mit Bulli und anhänger kommen, wenn gewünscht...


----------



## kleinOtze (15. Februar 2012)

26ten liege ich im essig  kloatscheeten am vortag


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Februar 2012)

Ni(e)ls bring alles mit


----------



## Totoxl (15. Februar 2012)

Intense Reifen fÃ¼r 9.99â¬ incl. kostenfreier Versand
http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...ews.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035&page=154


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> t, 26.02. wer zeit und lust hat kann mir helfen.


 

wann ? wo ? hast du ein klavier oder einen billiardtisch? wieviele stockwerke ? 
ach egal,sag einfach wann und wo!


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Februar 2012)

26.2?
warte mal..
hab ich da etwa keinen krankenhaustermin?
....ich muss morgen unbedingt mit meinem arzt telefonieren...
....sonst hab ich keine ausrede.....verdammmt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2012)

hier noch eine kleine auswahl an ausreden um nicht bei einem umzug helfen zu müßen:

 endlich darf ich mal wieder mit anfassen! seitdem ich vor vier jahren das letzte mal bei einem  umzug geholfen habe, wollte mich keiner mehr dabei haben. dabei war das alles keine absicht, ich hatte einfach nur ziemlich oft pech, ehrlich. 

 wenn mich der gerichtsvollzieher mit möbeln sieht, will er immer gleich pfänden. 

 sorry, du, aber ich habe gerade fürchterliche rückenschmerzen und muß um 11:00 uhr zum biken.

atteste bei e-ebay : waschmaschinenallergie,klavierphobie,usw.


----------



## jojo2 (15. Februar 2012)

so. ich geh jetzt offline
gebt mir bescheid,
wenn das hier endlich fertig konvertiert is
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19120/h
danke


----------



## ricobra50 (15. Februar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> so meine Freunde Umzugstermin steht, 26.02. wer zeit und lust hat kann mir helfen.
> würde mich auf jedenfall über jede hilfe freuen



Pascal - ich bin dabei !


----------



## diddie40 (15. Februar 2012)

pascal, bin wohl nicht dabei
ich nehme die ausrede von schlabberkette:
bin im krankenhaus. lasse mir am 23.2. etwas metall aus den knochen ziehen, und werde wohj 2 -3x im krankenhaus schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (15. Februar 2012)

ohne Worte.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2012)

tb danke fürs bescheid geben
(16 stunden nach dem hochladen war der film
schließlich doch noch zu ende konvertiert)

christian 
dir geht´s immer gut - das freut mich

wenn ich am 26. kann, bin ich auch beim umzug dabei


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2012)

26ten kann ich auch...TB können wir zusammen fahren...


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2012)

ach ja, total vergessen.... *helau, helau*


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. Februar 2012)

Danke schon mal für die vielen zusagen...da brauch jeder nur 1 mal laufen
und wir können danach schöne ne Pulle Ouzo platmachen und Life Cycles gucken!!!
Thanks


----------



## Prezident (16. Februar 2012)

was so ein bisschen farbe ausmacht.. glaub ich ejakuliere gleich


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Februar 2012)

oh nein!!!! Zum Glück musste ich Dir für heute absagen!


----------



## rigger (16. Februar 2012)




----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Februar 2012)

ist nicht nur was für Andre.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36748808"]The Graham Agassiz Profile on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Zico (16. Februar 2012)

Uha! Wir bekommen harte Konkurrenz im Teuto... 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g2aRXAmAqQ"]Mit dem MTB durch den Teutoburger Wald      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (16. Februar 2012)

Ich liebe nasses Laub


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Februar 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Uha! Wir bekommen harte Konkurrenz im Teuto...
> Mit dem MTB durch den Teutoburger Wald      - YouTube



Neee, nicht wirklich. Die bolzen nur Kilometer. Auf unseren Trails (die mit den Mutproben) würden die gnadenlos Verka...en.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2012)

ach die sind ganz witzig
is ne bunte truppe,
die schon flussüberquerungen im teuto gezeigt haben, 
die es echt in sich hatten


christian
"thats different"
"the mountainbike belongs into the mountains"
na super
erstmal können vor lachen


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2012)

ich wollt mal kurz fragen:
wie fandet ihr denn jetzt meinen film?
darf ich euch noch mehr zeigen?
gab´s was, was ihr nich gut fandet, oder was, was ihr gut fandet...
danke sehr


----------



## rigger (16. Februar 2012)

Ich muss mal bei dir vorbeischauen...

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2012)

womit gesendet??

eigentlich wollte ich euch ja davon abhalten zu kommen,
damit wir zeit haben, ins bergische zu fahren
und ich wollte den anlaß nutzen, mehr erfahrung mit der kamera zu sammeln
aber dafür brauch ich dann auch mal eine rückmeldung 
na gut ist eher ein film von und für mädchen 
hmm
muss ich mir noch was überlegen


----------



## rigger (16. Februar 2012)

Ist ein schönes filmchen geworden, jojo! 
Stell das andere ruhig rein.


----------



## kleinOtze (16. Februar 2012)

Finde das Video gut...kannst gern mehr zeigen!


----------



## Prezident (16. Februar 2012)

Ich Kauf mir jetzt auch ne enge Radlerhose und Gesell mich zu der anderen Truppe die den Teuto unsicher macht 
Chris..... Amazing Graham, Big Mountains and the LongSweetRide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Februar 2012)

so ne enge Radlerhose würd ich mir nur mit einem Tanuki Gehänge wagen!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Februar 2012)

...ich könnt ja jetzt was sagen...


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich wollt mal kurz fragen:
> wie fandet ihr denn jetzt meinen film?



jojo
ich wollt endlich mal kurz antworten



jojo2 schrieb:


> gab´s was, was ihr gut fandet...



ich finde deinen film super, denn..
...die aufnahmen sind scharf und klar, trotz des meist schlechten wetters
...der film zeigt was es bedeutet, spass am biken, filmen, trailsuchen.... zu haben
...man sieht wie du selbst die kleinsten hindernisse (bäume, senken, äste, erdhügel, etc) für spielereien (bunnyhops, kurventechnik, etc) nutzt. das finde ich cool, weil das extrem viel für die fahrtechnik bringt!!! sieht man ja bei dir 



jojo2 schrieb:


> gab´s was, was ihr nich gut fandet...


nicht so gut im vid finde ich die sequenzen mit den filmausschnitten mit dem schwarzen hintergrund. die gefallen mir in meinen vids übrigens auch nicht  die optik ist an der stelle zu hart und wirkt irgendwie zu "ausgesetzt" im vergleich zu den übrigen harmonisch aufeinander angepassten aufnahmen...



jojo2 schrieb:


> darf ich euch noch mehr zeigen?


ja sicha, mach fettich



jojo2 schrieb:


> danke sehr


bitte sehr


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Februar 2012)

Sehr gute Atmosphäre in Deinem Video Jojo. Da kommt viel rüber. Sehr gelungen.

MTB belongs to Fürstenau würde Agassiz sagen, er müsste nur mal mit seinem Heli ne Schleife machen.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Da kommt viel rüber.






schlabberkette schrieb:


> ...bitte sehr




danke sehr!


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2012)

aber mal im ernst
ne flüssige  fahrtechnik 
sieht man hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9213737&postcount=363


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (17. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aber mal im ernst
> ne flüssige  fahrtechnik
> sieht man hier
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9213737&postcount=363



ach
lass den mal durch das unterholz in deinem wald fahren
ob der bei den erstbefahrungen dann genau so geschmeidig aussieht, wie auf seinen 100x geübten und gut präparierten trails, wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2012)

ja genau!
mit einer machete in jeder hand
sieht das schnell anders aus!
genau!


----------



## Prezident (17. Februar 2012)

Jojo mir gefällt dein Vid auch gut hast schön gemacht
Das nächste mal wenn ihr ins Bergische kommt lässt du dein Bike zuhause und nimmst die Cam mit


----------



## ricobra50 (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo  Leute  ist  biken angesagt????


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2012)

prezident
dank auch dir für die blumen,
aber für solche gelegenheiten gibt es hier andere echt super filmer und schnitter,
die es drauf haben.

wenn man so´n filmchen mit meiner canon  macht,
musst die ausgepackt, aufgestellt und eingestellt werden.
am besten auf mehreren verschiedenden positionen.
dann fährt man an ein und derselben stelle ungefähr 10 mal daran vorbei - immer mit dem tempo oder so, das man zeigen will.
(für die paar minuten schlabberchainvideo sind einige stunden aufnahmen zusammengekommen.)

ich film, weil´s mir richtig spass macht, aber das ist ne ziemliche schufterei
und dafür eine tour zu unterbrechen, das kannste niemandem zumuten
alles klar?


----------



## Prezident (17. Februar 2012)

Alles klar jojo


----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2012)

Zico, super vid....

die truppe sollten wir mal einladen  die hätten bei uns bestimmt viel spaß und scotti wäre nicht mehr der letzte


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> 26ten kann ich auch...TB können wir zusammen fahren...


 

gute idee,ich fahre so ungern mit einer flasche ouzo in der umlaufbahn.


@schlabber
hast gestern was verpaßt,soulbound,daß wäre was für dich gewesen. 
bis heute abend in der metalhell.


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Zico, super vid....
> 
> die truppe sollten wir mal einladen  die hätten bei uns bestimmt viel spaß und scotti wäre nicht mehr der letzte




Der Letzte der Mohikaner

Der Letzte bei den Touren bin ich nur wenn du schon wieder vorher aussteigst, der Rigger nicht mitfährt und ...


----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2012)

und????? was fehlt noch???? sprich dich aus 

ach ja, du bodenproben nimmst, plattfüße hast, snickers alle sind...ach ne, das war ja der andere  

aber ich mache jetzt sport... in dieser woche bin ich schon ca. 60km fahrrad gefahren, schön bei puls 130-150 und im warmen  dazu noch so ca. 20km gelaufen...der sommer kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2012)

enduro - cool
alle achtung
ich hab noch ein paar lycrahosen und trikots,
ein sortiment klickpedale, ein sortiment schuuhe für die klickpedale,
zwei riesendosen maltodextrin,
einen hac 50 und
ach ich guck mal nach

ich reich dir das die tage rüber
du! dann kann dein sommer kommen


----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2012)

och jojo...brauch ich alles nicht, hab meinen personal trainer immer bei mir und die kann was...versorgt mich mit allem was wichtig ist um meinem körper gut tut...

und für lycra ist der Fb zuständig


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...versorgt mich mit allem was wichtig ist :



Knödel, Schnitzel, Rouladen, Sauerbraten, Kartoffelgratin, Schweinebraten, Pommes, Würstchen, Sahnesauce, Pudding, Frikadellen, Käsesahnetorte ...


----------



## kleinOtze (17. Februar 2012)

Hmmmmmm da hätte ich jetzt auch Bock drauf!


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Februar 2012)

In der Reihenfolge ;-)

Dann hätte Enduro da hinten eine Begleitung


----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2012)

ach scotti, neidisch ???  das gewicht geht runter  stück für stück und bis saalbach paßt es dann....dafür werden die reifen schwerer...hab gestern die intense bekommen, gewicht wie die maxxis nur doppelt so klebrig ...grippen wie die sau...


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Februar 2012)

Damit du nicht weg fliegst, so leicht wie du demnächst bist.


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gestern die 34er Kassette eine neue Kette und die neuen Pedale montiert.
Damit werde ich die Berge hochfliegen


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2012)

ich sehe schon, wohin es geht
ich hätte da was für euch!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=43


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2012)

mit den dingern geht das fliegen nicht mehr...allerdings nur für die aktionen mit dem lift geeignet....


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @schlabber
> hast gestern was verpaßt,soulbound,daß wäre was für dich gewesen.
> bis heute abend in der metalhell.



hast dich also schon mit soulbound aufgewärmt
dann können wa ja gleich vollgas geben!!

ick froi mir, bis gleich 

...was soll ich bloß anziehen....????


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Februar 2012)

Noch kein Termin für´s Wochenende??????

Also Sonntag möchte ich gerne fahren. Ich würde gerne mal wieder das Kona ausführen, aber dann scheidet eine Tour natürlich aus.

Also, wie sieht es aus? Tour wie letzten Sonntag oder Highlights mit dicker Kiste und Vollschutz wie letzten Samstag???


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn mit morgen bei mir. Schön im Hüggel und Dörenberg. Gibt auch was relativ neues im Dörenberg.


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Februar 2012)

Morgen ist Renovierung bei Pascal angesangt!
Also bei der neuen Wohnung, nicht bei Pascal selbst! Obwohl???


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2012)

chrissi ich würd ja gerne mal wieder im hüggel
wie lang ist das wieder her?
2 wochen 3?? - oh mann!

bin aber morgen wohl in hh - käse!

ach übrigens 
danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Februar 2012)

assiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Februar 2012)

selbsterverständlich Jojo.

Pascal, da helfen doch genug bei Dir. Da könntest Du doch einfach die Jungs alleine schuften lassen. Komm einfach her!


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Februar 2012)

moin
war´n "heißer" abend gestern abend in osna 
stahlzeit im rosenhof
mehr pyro als zu sylvester, geil...
guter tipp, danke tb!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2012)

bitte  schlabber und danke das du hier nicht erwähnt hast das ich wußte wie der sänger von pur heißt.
was hätte das für folgen haben können????nicht auszudenken!!!!!
war ein schöner abend.
nächster tip ist " hütte rockt" mitten im mtb-eldorado georgsmarienhütte.
zelten vor ort kostet 5 euronen,vielleicht läßt uns der crisxrossi ja auch in einer seiner  slush-ice buden pennen.
erst biken und dann gibt es noch was mächtig auf die ohren und leber.


----------



## Prezident (18. Februar 2012)

So muss das immer ordentlich Druck auf das Trommelfell


----------



## kleinOtze (18. Februar 2012)

@ Schlabberkette ... Stahlzeit in Osna??? da hab ich was verpasst


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2012)

der crisxrossi und ich werden  am mittwoch (wenn das wetter paßt) eine runde durch den hüggel hügeln.
start ca. 14:00 uhr.
jemand bock ?


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2012)

wenn das wetter paßt bin ich wohl dabei...

scotti, morgen soll es regnen und schneien im teuto...wann hast du denn gedacht das kona zu prügeln???


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Februar 2012)

Mittwoch 14:00 Uhr, Bock schon, aber um die Zeit haben doch nur Grundschullehrer und Drogendealer Zeit


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wenn das wetter paßt bin ich wohl dabei...
> 
> scotti, morgen soll es regnen und schneien im teuto...wann hast du denn gedacht das kona zu prügeln???




Das Kona oder den Geist. 
Richi meinte gestern am Sonntag wird das Wetter gut.
Kachelmanns Freunde sagen aber leider doch das Gegenteil.

10:00 oder 11:00 ist mir eigentlich egal. Tour oder Spothopping
(geiles Wort, ist mir gerade eingefallen) auch.
Ich warte auf Resonanz von den anderen Mitstreitern. Bisher kommt aber nichts!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2012)

spothopping hört sich dann gut an, hab noch die dicken reifen zum test drauf und würd die ungern abziehen...

und 11.00 würd auch besser passen, vorausgesetzt das wetter hält das, was der richard verspricht....


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Februar 2012)

Dann haben wir doch schon fast einen Termin!!

Also Sonntag 11:00, mit dicker Kiste, FF und dicker Jacke. Steht gleich bei den Terminen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12679

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12679

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12679


----------



## diddie40 (18. Februar 2012)

11:00 ist gut, werde dann auch wohl kommen. 
Wie sieht´s denn mit einer Rosenmontagteutogrundlagenabspecktour aus?


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Februar 2012)

Uahha Diddi so was hardcore mäßiges???
Laß uns das mal morgen besprechen!


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2012)

rosenmontag verbringe ich im büro... der schlaf dort soll sehr gut sein....

für morgen mache ich das ganze wetterabhänging...wenn regen dann nix bike...wegen der gesundheit und so...


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2012)

hellau ihr jecken und narren
den kopp heut nicht in den helm stecken und zu haus verharren?????
tttttttöööööööörrrrrröööööööööötttöörrrrööööööööö(ein dicker alter mann mit rotem kopf(hoher blutdruck) und dicker roter nase (muß nicht aus pappe sein) lacht)

ich bin hier um euch zu sagen 
das im teuto die wildschweine die jäger jagen!!!!!!!
tttttttttööööööööörrrrrrrrrröööttttttöööööörrrrrrröööööö (der alte mann wischt sich mit einem taschentuch(kein zellstoff,echte baumwolle)die tränen aus seinem roten gesicht)

wo haben die nur die knarren her??
das zu raten ist nicht schwer,schnell gebaut so ein gewehr
töööööööööörrrrrrrröööööööööttttööööööörööööööö
(der mann schläft)


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2012)

schöne geschichte!
so lebendig erzählt
gibt´s verwundete oder gar tote?

gibt´s jetzt jägerschnitzel??

vor allem: womit?


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2012)

nee keine toten,der herzinfarkt bei dem alten mann wurde sofort erkannt.
verwundete gab es auch keine,die jäger hatten noch mal schwein.


----------



## Zico (18. Februar 2012)

... ist ja mal ne ordentliche Ansage!!!



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Dann haben wir doch schon fast einen Termin!!
> 
> Also Sonntag 11:00, mit dicker Kiste, FF und dicker Jacke. Steht gleich bei den Terminen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (18. Februar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> 11:00 ist gut, werde dann auch wohl kommen.
> Wie sieht´s denn mit einer Rosenmontagteutogrundlagenabspecktour aus?


 
diddie, die ketten sind bei der abspecktour dabei, wann und wo? am liebsten ab 11h


----------



## diddie40 (18. Februar 2012)

ich würde sagen parkplatz brochterbeck und dann bis zum nassen dreieck und zurück.
wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.
11:00 finde ich auch gut


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Februar 2012)

Morgen um 11 werde ich auch mit 1-2 Freunden dabei sein. Bis jetzt sind ja noch nicht so viele am Start.


----------



## rigger (19. Februar 2012)

Die müssen erst noch per ouzo überzeugt werden...


----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2012)

die sonne scheint


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Februar 2012)

Ja, bestes Wetter. 
Ich überlege noch - Kona oder Geist????
Dicke Jacke oder eher Tourenoutfit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (19. Februar 2012)

Wirklich Spitzenwetter, noch...
Die diggen Spots können wir ja auch Tourhoppen!!! 


scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ja, bestes Wetter.
> Ich überlege noch - Kona oder Geist????
> Dicke Jacke oder eher Tourenoutfit???


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Februar 2012)

Mit dem Kona ist aber viel schieben angesagt.
Was bringt ihr mit??


----------



## Zico (19. Februar 2012)

... hab ja nur ein Rad!
Laut Termin wollte ich mich auf auf digge Dinger upsetten!


scott-bussi schrieb:


> Mit dem Kona ist aber viel schieben angesagt.
> Was bringt ihr mit??


----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich hab schon mal mein DH-Laufradsatz montiert.
Wollte wohl mit FF und dicker Jacke kommen. 
An welche spots hast du denn so gedacht?


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Februar 2012)

Gut, dicke Kiste

keine Ahnung. Schaun wir mal. Ich habe mir eigentlich noch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht.


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Februar 2012)

Tour Dh wär am besten, nicht schieben bitte.


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Februar 2012)

Mit dem Operator läßt sich das nicht vermeiden. Und außerdem ...



















... Enduro will auch mitkommen!


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Februar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich würde sagen parkplatz brochterbeck und dann bis zum nassen dreieck und zurück.
> wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.
> 11:00 finde ich auch gut



geht klar diddie 

ansonsten wünschen wir euch viel spaß heute auf der dicke-jacken-runde!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Wirklich Spitzenwetter, noch...


 
mist,da habe ich das spitzenwetter glatt verpennt.
ich  ziehe grade nach einer ,nennen wir es mal nacht am limit,die jalousien hoch und denke das mein programm noch auf schwarz-weiß steht.
alles weiß und schwarz.
schnee in teutonien.
für morgen winterreifen aufziehen.


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Februar 2012)

Dicke Jacken Runde war Klasse. Das Operator springt gund wedelt gut.
Obwohl Andre nicht mit war gab es Defekte!!!
2 gerissene "Ketten", obwohl sie gar nicht da waren.

Klarer Fall von Übermotivation. Herby hat seinen neuen, schicken Hobel vorgeführt und Enduro wollte ihn sofort gegen sein SS tauschen. Herby wollte aber nicht. 
Alles in Allem eine nette Tour. 
Bis morgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Februar 2012)

Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht! War sehr angenehm heute.
Hoffe nur der der Herby ein kleines Video vom heutigen Tag einstellt.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. Februar 2012)

binn ich froh wenn der umzugsscheiß vorbei ist....entlich wieder biken


----------



## rigger (19. Februar 2012)

Wann soll das nächste woche sonntag losgehen Pascal?


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2012)

oh tb ich werd alt
wie war das jetzt mit der bank zu deinem 65 ten 
ich hab´s vergessen 
hast du die noch?
ich brauch die grad mal,
muss dringend anfangen, was zu üben
[ame="http://vimeo.com/37012426"]Inspired Bicycles: Euan Beaden - Just for Fun. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> geht klar diddie
> 
> ansonsten wünschen wir euch viel spaß heute auf der dicke-jacken-runde!!!!


 
dann bis morgen, für alle, die nicht schlafen, 11:00 Bocketal, mäßiges tourentempo, aber lang?!


----------



## enduro pro (19. Februar 2012)

da werden einem wieder mal worte in den mund gelegt...mein bike tauschen 
nö, das will ich nicht...hab nur gesagt das das bike schon recht gut ist und perfekt passen würde...mehr nicht...

für die jecken morgen viel spaß...mein neid ist mit euch... 

werd morgen abend wieder meine trainingseinheit durchziehen....


----------



## ricobra50 (19. Februar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> dann bis morgen, für alle, die nicht schlafen, 11:00 Bocketal, mäßiges tourentempo, aber lang?!



OK, bis morgen !


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2012)

gut, dass ich nur an die bank denke
es ginge auch anders ähmmm
(musik für euch drin - glaub ich)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36983984"]Fried neckbones and home fries. on Vimeo[/ame]

sorry
noch mehr musik!
(0:50 für 10 skunden, aber super 10 sekunden
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36608093"]This one is for laughs! on Vimeo[/ame]


viel spass dann ihr jecken auch von mir
(ne enduro! wir machen es uns dann morgen hier wieder schön gemütlich bei der arbeit und posten so rum
montagmorgen ist  pc-zeit)


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Februar 2012)

ich komm auch morgen um 11.00. Nein, nicht was Ihr schon wieder denkt! Ich bin einfach dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/sch/Fahrradteile...=1&_ssn=bikepalast_com&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538


----------



## kleinOtze (19. Februar 2012)

Viel Spaß den Jecken beim Feiern...

Ich spiele ja mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Rad zu holen... ^^ 
Hab da folgendes gefunden, wie ich finde perfekt für die Rolle 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=150759081499&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=09081570879


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2012)

tut mir leid jojo,die bank habe ich nicht mehr.
 habe ich der jva münster gespendet,da sitzen so viele da dachte ich das es keinen schöneren ort für eine bank geben kann.
hier gibt es aber noch welche,paß aber auf das du keine griechische bank bekommst,die sind nichts wert.

http://www.jojo-engelversand.de/wen...ainichen/zuhoerer-grosser-engel-auf-bank.html


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> tut mir leid jojo,die bank habe ich nicht mehr.
> habe ich der jva münster gespendet,da sitzen so viele da dachte ich das es keinen schöneren ort für eine bank geben kann.
> hier gibt es aber noch welche,paß aber auf das du keine griechische bank bekommst,die sind nichts wert.
> 
> http://www.jojo-engelversand.de/wen...ainichen/zuhoerer-grosser-engel-auf-bank.html



helau

konnte allerdigns den link nicht öffnen
meine antiviren- und augenschutzsoftware hat das glaube ich verhindert

helau

jetzt lasst se endlich raus 
auf die strasse und wo se sonst noch hingehören


----------



## rigger (20. Februar 2012)

Helau ihr Pappnasen...


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2012)

auch wenn ich mich wiederhole
*die sonne scheint*
bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/sch/Fahrradteile...=1&_ssn=bikepalast_com&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538



kleben wie seuche und sind dabei noch sehr gut zu pedalieren..tourentauglich würd ich sagen....


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2012)

das wetter ist so geil und ich muß hier sitzen


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2012)

sitzt du auf meiner bank???
wie lange hast du bekommen ??
und wofür????


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2012)

hab 5x die woche 8 stunden bekommen....


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2012)

aber komm
es scheint doch die sonne,
da lacht doch das herz



der anderen


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2012)

ich gönne es den ketten und diddie ja auch..gestern war ja auch sehr schön, nur der schneefall hat etwas gestört...aber so ist es um die jahreszeit halt...wird auch wieder anders...


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2012)

am mittwoch ist um 14:00 uhr treff beim crisxrossi.
motto:
über die  hügel des hüggel drüber  bügeln.


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Februar 2012)

nääääääääääää
wat war dat schön heute im teuto!!!!
totaaaal entspannt, keine hetze, überhaupt nicht anstrengend, gell scotti? 
mit sonne und griffigen trails
diddie mit stunteinlagen
hier und da war mal die luft angeblich raus
chris mit extra bissigen bremsen
nääää wat schön

jetzt dufet der kaffee und der kuchen steht bereit 

ein geiler sonntag, 
ach ne, iss ja montag!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo, war super mit euch , Freu mich aufs nächste treffen !!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Februar 2012)

Jau, super entspannt. 4 Std. durch den Teuto geprügelt. Kaum wollte man mal zum Pinkeln anhalten hat Andrea die alte Sklaventreiberin sofort gebrüllt: los weiter, mir wird kalt!

Immerhin sind der Richi und ich(also die Oldies) seit 3 Tagen nur in Aktion.

Renovieren
DH Bock durchs Unterholz prügeln
und dann noch die Marathon Tour heute!

Warnung!
Der Diddi macht auch Ernst! Kaum wird die Trittfrequenz etwas abgesenkt, kommt er von hinten mit Andre angedonnert. Vorderrad in der Luft und mit lautem Töööörööööö auf den Lippen.

Ne ne, so jeht dat nich weiter!

Beim nächstem mal ma wieder eine schöne ruhige Altherrenrunde!!

War aber trotzdem nett heute, auch wenn ich am Schluß den ENDURO machen mußte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2012)

mehr von solchen montagen.
wünsche euch am mittwoch und am we viel spaß, werde euch sicher beneiden, wenn ich im krankenhaus liege, 14° oder so nächste woche


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Februar 2012)

@diddie
wir wünschen dir das alles reibungslos abläuft und gut verheilt! ohne metall im körper wirste noch schneller den berg hochkommen!!!!

@scotti
altherrenrunde? bin ich dabei....


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Februar 2012)

achja, alles Gute für die OP. Auf das es wie geschmiert läuft. Frag den Doc am besten nach Kona Teilen!


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2012)

hey scotti, das sind "alte kamellen" tööötööööööööööööööö, tötöööööö, tötöööööö.....wenn schon dann mach den, ach, wie heißt noch der mit den snickers???  da habt ihr also spaß gehabt  nix neid  nächstes mal bin ich wieder am start und zeig dir wo das intense vorn dabei ist 
altherrentour hört sich wirklich gut an 

diddie, nimm das metall mit, kannste vielleicht noch ans bike bauen... alles gut und schnell wieder fit werden...


----------



## rigger (20. Februar 2012)

Alles Gute Diddie für die OP!!


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2012)

danke


----------



## ricobra50 (20. Februar 2012)

Diddie- Alles Gute !!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Februar 2012)

Mensch Diddi stimmt ja, alles gute für die OP!!
Am Besten du reist mit dem Froggy an. Wenn sie dir dann dumm kommen,
haust du einfach ab und drehst noch mal ne Runde im Teuto!

Wenn die Eisenteile aus Titan sind, auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Der Rigger baut dir ne super KeFü daraus


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2012)

ihr hattet wohl spass - wie??



super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Februar 2012)

Immer!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2012)

jau diddie ,
grüß mir doch bitte ganz besonders die oberschwester gaby ,stationschwester biggi,nachtschwester moni,schwesterschülerin kati und ordenschwester thesi .
frag einfach nach dem trick mit dem piccolo im tropf,dann wissen die süßen schon bescheid.


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2012)

alles klar, dann bleib ich vielleicht noch ne nacht länger, bin ja schließlich schon über 50


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Februar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> alles klar, dann bleib ich vielleicht noch ne nacht länger, bin ja schließlich schon über 50





Ich dachte Du bist ein junger Hüpfer!! ;-)


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2012)

aber auch ein genießer, also lieber länger, nicht nur beim biken


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Jau, super entspannt. 4 Std. durch den Teuto geprügelt. Kaum wollte man mal zum Pinkeln anhalten hat Andrea die alte Sklaventreiberin sofort gebrüllt: los weiter, mir wird kalt!
> 
> Immerhin sind der Richi und ich(also die Oldies) seit 3 Tagen nur in Aktion.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Ich habe Euch Heute leider wohl verpasst da ich ca. 15 Minuten zu spät im Teuto war. Habe euch dann allerdings auch nicht gefunden.

Vielleicht war ich dann ja auch am falschen Parkplatz und somit am falschen Ort.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Februar 2012)

Am falschen Parkplatz war ich auch erst. Die  Beschreibung war aber auch sehr ungenau.


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Februar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> aber auch ein genießer, also lieber länger, nicht nur beim biken




Jungs, versteckt Eure Frauen und leugnet die Existenz von diddie.


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Februar 2012)

Wieso, stehen Frauen jetzt auf eine lange Leitung


----------



## Prezident (20. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTBlAQRCzNg&feature=channel"]Urban Freeride      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALcnU77VWGs&feature=channel"]Urban Freeride part 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]

das macht laune auf citytour


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2012)

jo!
tyler klassen
(in stund z.b. fährt der aber auch in richtigen bergen)

mit streetbike kann das ja jeder!
sogar die alten schluffis hier
(schon gelesen: diddie is 50
meinst du, es reicht eine altherrengruppe
uraltherrengruppe wär wohl angesagt
höhö)


----------



## Prezident (20. Februar 2012)

diddie der junge hüpfer... alles jute


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Februar 2012)

super T, der dürfte mitlerweile auch schon Diddies Alter erreicht haben

Guckt Euch mal Ride Guide an, da gibt es auch ein paar schöne Folgen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Februar 2012)




----------



## kleinOtze (21. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


>




ihhh ... ich mag das weiße Zeug aufm Boden nicht ...


----------



## rigger (21. Februar 2012)

@Karsten macht ihr in WiBe Winterwanderung oder geht ihr Skifahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (21. Februar 2012)

Dann schließe ich mal den ganzen grüßen an.
Diddie, grüße mir die ganzen Schwestern. Ach ja, dir natürlich auch alles Gute und Sönnige Grüße nach WiBe, damit wir da bald mal wieder fahren können.


----------



## kleinOtze (21. Februar 2012)

@ Rigger ... Trailcheck mit Spitzhacke und Presslufthammer


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Februar 2012)

danke für Euren Reisebericht, da mach ich mir dann ja doch Hoffnung das es im März dort wieder los geht. Ist ja nicht so weiss wie ich dachte.
Ich hab Eure Snowbikes garnicht gesehen.


----------



## rigger (21. Februar 2012)

Apropos wann startet die Saisión in WiBe eigentlich, ende April?


----------



## ricobra50 (21. Februar 2012)

Noch eine Anmerkung zu gestern, Tempo war ganz schön hoch!
Aber bei den drei "Muskeltieren" (Andre, Christian u. Diddie) war das ja zu erwarten, manchmal denke ich, die haben kleine Motoren im A.... .
Diddie, mit 50 kann man das Leben noch richtig genießen, meine Sorge ist nur, dass ich den erlesenen fünfziger Club nächstes Jahr verlassen muss.
Tempo wird beim nächsten Mal von Scotty und mir vorgelegt!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2012)

richard, das hast du doch gar nicht nötig..."altherrentour" ist bei deiner power doch noch weit weg


----------



## diddie40 (21. Februar 2012)

wir werden dir beistehen und du wirst dir das neue zeitalter doch sicher mit einem neuen oparator versüßen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2012)

in der neuen apothekenrundschau stand das im nächsten jahr sogar ein uroparator auf den markt kommen soll.
für den aktiven senioren  von heute ,so stand es in der vorschau,
echt jetzt.
nie wieder am lift anstehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hinten zweispurig das teil,einfach drauf sitzen bleiben.
mit blackbox für blutdruckmeßgerät,24 stunden ekg  usw.


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2012)

aber vorher muß er dieses jahr noch das seniorator kaufen, das ist noch die version hinten nur ein rad aber schon mit infusionshalterungen und bettpfanne integriert  

was sagt den der pascal, wann soll es sonntag los gehen und wo überhaupt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (21. Februar 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Diddie, mit 50 kann man das Leben noch richtig genießen, meine Sorge ist nur, dass ich den erlesenen fünfziger Club nächstes Jahr verlassen muss.
> Tempo wird beim nächsten Mal von Scotty und mir vorgelegt!



@richie
das hab ich doch richtig verstanden?
mit nem 17/05er kettenblatt vorne und einem 19/53er Ritzelpaket hinten fährst du ab 2013 mindestens 60, oder wie war das nochmal.
hört sich jedenfalls nicht nach altherrentempo an!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> was sagt den der pascal, wann soll es sonntag los gehen und wo überhaupt???



ja genau pascal....
rede mit uns


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> , manchmal denke ich, die haben kleine Motoren im A.... .
> !


 
hast du die sache mit den schrauben wirklich geglaubt????
jährliche inspektion steht wieder an, im  krankenhaus 
"zum humanoiden droiden" ,chefarzt dr. fuentes.


----------



## ricobra50 (21. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @richie
> das hab ich doch richtig verstanden?
> mit nem 17/05er kettenblatt vorne und einem 19/53er Ritzelpaket hinten fährst du ab 2013 mindestens 60, oder wie war das nochmal.
> hört sich jedenfalls nicht nach altherrentempo an!!!



die ersatzteile habe ich schon bestellt und lithium akkus


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2012)

solche bilder werd ich dann von euch auch sehen


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2012)

solche und noch ganz andere bilder jojo,versprochen.
unsere hütte hat w-lan und ich vermute mal das einige der verdächtigen ausgerüstet sein werden wie die gsg 9 auf einem nächtlichen gefechtsmarsch hinter den feindlichen linien,ein tägliches update der daheim gebliebenen also kein problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. Februar 2012)

Ma schauen wieviel zeit für das Schneiden der Vids bleibt, in Fr war nicht so viel zeit da...

Aber der SE macht immer super Vids!!


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2012)

m.n. wird einfach wieder seinen zentralrechner mitbringen.
dann bleibt nicht mehr so viel bildmaterial übrig und
ihr habt wieder zeit für die wirklich wichtigen dinge



ich glaube, ihr schreibt am besten einfach briefe 
und ich lese die dann hier für alle vor


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2012)

gute idee...und dann mal nen lustigen DIA abend, so wie damals


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...und dann mal nen lustigen DIA abend, so wie damals



oh ja oh ja
ich könnte heute schon den anfang machen
ich war schon im wald

und wollte mit einem ersten kleinen dia gruesse ausrichten

gruesse!


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Februar 2012)

Jojo mit Schnautzbart, da kann ich mich ja garnicht drann erinnern.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2012)

i swear: never
muss ne blutige rotzfahne 
aus meiner blutleeren zeit sein


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Februar 2012)

Erinnert einen aber trotzdem irgendwie an Helge Schneider. Und Du bist sicher es ist nicht Helge?


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Februar 2012)

Hab heute mit Pascal telefoniert. Sonntag 10:00 Uhr bei ihm in Hiltrup.
Bis 11:00 schleppen, bis 11:30 Aufbau, dann Party mit Kaltgetränken, 
Futter bis zum abwinken und Wein, Weib und Gesang!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g&feature=relatedAS"]Downhill 90 er Jahre      - YouTube[/nomedia]

die Jungs hatten es noch drauf.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> @Karsten macht ihr in WiBe Winterwanderung oder geht ihr Skifahren?


Nabend Nils,

wir waren mit Freunden dort, die haben zwei Kinder im rodelfähigen Alter  Ski ist erst Ostern angedacht, sofern da noch Schnee liegt wo wir sind.



chrisxrossi schrieb:


> danke für Euren Reisebericht, da mach ich mir dann ja doch Hoffnung das es im März dort wieder los geht. Ist ja nicht so weiss wie ich dachte.
> Ich hab Eure Snowbikes garnicht gesehen.



Jo, das erhoffe ich auch!!! Wann machen die denn normalerweise auf? Ich hab mal was von Ende April gelesen 
Schnee gab es, aber es hielt sich in Grenzen. Vielleicht 50 cm auf den Pisten, die eine Beschneiungsanlage haben (nicht verwechseln mit BschNeidungsanlage )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. Februar 2012)

Ah ok Karsten, hauptsache ihr brecht euch nix beim rodeln... 

Hab grad erstmal knapp 2std. auf dem Rad gesessen und mich schön von life cycles und 3 minutes gaps ablenken lassen und gleich zum einschlafen gibt es noch from the inside out!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Februar 2012)

Danke Macke hast alles gesagt.p.s  hab Ouzo gekauft


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> , bis 11:30 Aufbau, dann Party mit Kaltgetränken,
> Futter bis zum abwinken und Wein, Weib und Gesang!!


 
ich bin pünktlich um 11:31 uhr da.


----------



## jojo2 (22. Februar 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Sonntag 10:00 Uhr bei ihm in Hiltrup.
> Bis 11:00 schleppen, bis 11:30 Aufbau



äähhmmm ja
also dauert der umzug ungefähr 2 stunden.
das is ja jetzt nich die welt.

ich hab mich daher aus ökologischen und ökonomischen gründen dazu entschlossen,
nun am sonntag doch einen geschäftstermin in hh wahrzunehmen und nicht nach hiltrup zu fahren
bin dann also am sonntag nicht dabei.
ihr müsst ja sowieso ohne mich den ouzo trinken
und das schafft ihr auch noch. 
also dann ääähmmm
bis dann


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Februar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Danke Macke hast alles gesagt.p.s  hab Ouzo gekauft



ouzo?
für vorher oder erst nachher...
egal...bin dabei pascalle
werd einen für jojo mitschleppen/-trinken


----------



## jojo2 (22. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> werd einen für jojo mittrinken



danke!


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2012)

Hauptsache du hast auch alkoholfreies Bier da....


----------



## xen54 (22. Februar 2012)

Wie bitte??
Alkoholfreies Bier ist wie die Schwester lecken.
Schmeckt richtig, ist aber falsch


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2012)

Ich sauf aber kein bier wenn ich fahren muss!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Februar 2012)

Weichei


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2012)

Du meinst dich selber, gelle!


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Februar 2012)

nur wenn es um Monkey Brain geht.


Achja Jungs, 14 Uhr gehts bei mir los.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Achja Jungs, 14 Uhr gehts bei mir los.


 

mein kleiner häuptling tanzt schon seit 2 stunden um das feuer.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2012)

so das feuer ist erloschen,hat er einfach ausgepinkelt der kleine racker,los geht`s.


----------



## diddie40 (22. Februar 2012)

schöne frühlingsgefühle sollen euch begleiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. Februar 2012)

how
bis nachher zum pow wow

ich geh jetzt auch innen wald
genug geredet


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Februar 2012)

prezi lädt zum lockeren freeridebrunch ein
jetzt am samstag vormittag im glüder

die zutaten:
erfrischendes wetter
herzhafte waldluft
knackige abfahrten
sahnige trails
crunchige Felsen
wurzelsmoothies
schlammbodenbowle...

na, appetit bekommen?

die ketten sind jedenfalls hungrig...


----------



## Prezident (22. Februar 2012)

aufgepasst
freeridebrunch in solingen glüder
start 10-11 uhr mir egal
wetter soll sahnig am samstag werden (kein regen) +11 grad
karsten und saskia? sind wahrscheinlich auch dabei wenn die sich nicht am vorabend totsaufen
wer ist sonst noch dabei?
so bin jetzt mit das erich biken mit anfassen und so bis später


----------



## diddie40 (22. Februar 2012)

bin jetzt schon total ausgehungert, kann mich aber am samstag leider nicht bei euch satt essen.
guten appetit


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. Februar 2012)

Sind wir nicht! Wir sind auf der Fahrradmesse in Essen oder ich noch im Vollrausch


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht! Wir sind auf der Fahrradmesse in Essen oder ich noch im Vollrausch



oooch, macht doch lieber am samstag im vollrausch den kostenlosen glüderfreeridebrunch mit....

..denn auch am sonntag kann man für 8,50 teuronen alte fahrräder und unnötiges zubehör in einer gestressten umgebung mit schlechter luft angucken.....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. Februar 2012)

hahaha! Hast irgendwie recht! Ich schau mal 

Sonsta lles klaro im Flachland?


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Februar 2012)

yoh
alles tacko im flachland
da wir grad nicht so viel in den bergen unterwegs sind, hab ich meine crosscountry-fox40 gegen eine flachland-bomber180 getauscht....so bin ich im flachland wenigstens nicht overdressed....

@diddie
schade, der brunch wäre was für dich!!
musst du samstag etwa schon nüchtern bleiben!?!?!


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2012)

Glüder geht bei mir im moment garnicht... 

befinde mich noch im Ähemm... *räusper* ... im Formtief.


----------



## Zico (22. Februar 2012)

... klingt ja wie ein vier Sterne Brunch!  

Jemand aus Münster dabei zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft???



schlabberkette schrieb:


> prezi lädt zum lockeren freeridebrunch ein
> jetzt am samstag vormittag im glüder
> 
> die zutaten:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (22. Februar 2012)

Formtief, Formtief!!!??? Ist das die Form wo du dich schon die letzten Jahren drin aufhältst das nennt man dann aber anders, Normal.......


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Februar 2012)

würde gerne mitkommen ,kann aber leider nicht!!!!
können wir das nicht übernächstes wochenende machen ;-))


----------



## Prezident (22. Februar 2012)

übernächstes we dann halt nochmal 
rigger du bist dabei und hör das jammern auf


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2012)

der samstagsbrunch sieht bei mir leider immer schlecht aus weil arbeit...sonntags geht das besser...also wenn mal sonntagsfrühstückimglüder angesagt ist bin ich dabei... 

hab ich da eigendlich richtig gesehen  der FB ist wieder da  

na das kann ja heiter werden.......

ach ja, ganz vergessen...war ne schöne runde in GM hütte heute...feucht aber schön..30km runde ist es geworden und der TB mit dem kleinen häuptlich hat spaß gehabt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2012)

jau ,,,,
30 km immer nur flach hoch,schöne runde,es sind sogar noch fast alle zähne auf dem 38er kettenblatt.
da hat mir einer erzählt das es mit einem 32er leichter den berg hoch geht,,,stimmt nicht.
hätte ich mir die arbeit mit dem abfeilen sparen können.
runter geht der kleine häuptling echt gut,hoch macht er aber noch gewaltig zicken.
habe mir heute noch ein kona bestellt,kona`s kann *mann* nie genug haben.


----------



## Totoxl (22. Februar 2012)

Möchte ja nicht neugierig sein, aber welches?

Beim Umzug würde ich helfen wenn es brennt, das scheint ja nicht der Fall zu sein.
Habe selber genug um die Ohren und komme dieses We wieder nicht aufs Bike 

Brunchen fällt bei mir auch flach, wie schon geschrieben bin ich auf Zwangsdiät. Nochmal


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2012)

ist mal wieder was für die eisdiele geworden  ,dieses jahr will ich es mit einem kona humu versuchen.
irgendwann bekomme ich den poser pokal.


----------



## Totoxl (22. Februar 2012)

Sehr cool, aber single Speed wäre nichts für mich. Ich muss immer den "dicken" Fiete im Anhänger ziehen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Februar 2012)

ja der Teutobiker war heut sehr tapfer und verdammt schnell im DH, er hang einem wie eine Scheißhausfliege imm Nacken, egal wie schnell und verblockt. Wie macht er das?
Der Enduro ist heut auch jeden Berg hochgeflogen, der wahr wohl auch gedopt. Werner erwähne ich erst garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (22. Februar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> würde gerne mitkommen ,kann aber leider nicht!!!!können wir das nicht übernächstes wochenende machen ;-))



ab nächste woche kannste ja wieder angreifen!!
wird zeit das du wieder mitkommst


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Februar 2012)

Glüder bin ich wohl dabei, wenns nicht zu früh ist.

Morgen um 11:15 start am Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe.


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Februar 2012)

erste offizielle info zum 24h-rennen am 11.-12.08.2012 in semmering (österreich)
anmeldung erst ab 11.05.2012 möglich!!

http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/...6.-24-stunden-downhill--race-the-night--2012/


----------



## diddie40 (22. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @diddie
> schade, der brunch wäre was für dich!!
> musst du samstag etwa schon nüchtern bleiben!?!?!


 
ne, morgen muss ich nüchtern bleiben, 13:30 lieg ich unterm messer.
mal schauen, wie die reagieren, wenn ich samstag morgen das krankenhaus verlasse, um zum freeriden zu fahren.


----------



## jojo2 (22. Februar 2012)

dir alles gute in den nächsten tagen
und ähmm
viel spass am samstag!


----------



## diddie40 (22. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Glüder geht bei mir im moment garnicht...
> 
> befinde mich noch im Ähemm... *räusper* ... im Formtief.


 
hab gar nicht gewusst, dass die form besser wird, wenn man nicht fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (22. Februar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ne, morgen muss ich nüchtern bleiben, 13:30 lieg ich unterm messer.
> mal schauen, wie die reagieren, wenn ich samstag morgen das krankenhaus verlasse, um zum freeriden zu fahren.



mensch diddie...
...die tour startet doch erst 45,5 Stunden nach deiner op!!
...und bis dahin sind die knochen doch längst wieder zusammengewachsen!!
...ich schreib dir auch ne entschuldigung...!!!!!!!
...und schmerzmittel hätte ich zur not auch noch...!!!

naja, hau rein, alles gute nochmal für morgen


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2012)

@ diddie hometrainer zählt doch bei euch nicht...


----------



## diddie40 (23. Februar 2012)

das hast du falsch verstanden, im gegenteil alles zählt, also auch der  lockere freeridebrunch. und mit so netten typen macht´s doch auch mehr spaß, als alleine auf der rolle


----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2012)

locker an, von "hoch fliegen" bin ich noch weit entfernt...es wird langsam besser, sagen wir mal so..training zahlt sich eben aus und mit so netten leuten macht das ja nochmal so viel spaß 

könnt ihr " täler" nicht einen termin  an ne sonntag machen  dann könnte ich auch..so anfang märz, wenn es wärmer ist und die bäume sprießen


----------



## rigger (23. Februar 2012)

Samstag oder Sonntags nachmittags wäre ein super Termin für mich! 

KW 10 bekomme ich meine Sommerblumen und dann ist es erstmal richtig stressig. 

Aber Samstags nachmittags so ab 14 Uhr schaff ich immer, ansonsten dreh ich hier meine Runden, natürlich könnt ihr gerne vorbeikommen...


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Februar 2012)

sind erst kurz nach 12 in Dörenthe. Wer also Zeit und Lust hat sich einen nassen Hintern zu holen.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> . Wer also Zeit und Lust hat sich einen nassen Hintern zu holen.....


 
für alle anderen gibt es hier die möglichkeit für eine trockene tour durch den teuto.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTW3LatKFtI"]MTB Tour im Teutoburger Wald nahe Brochterbeck      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2012)

hmm!
das hat mich sehr stark hieran erinnert
http://video.mpora.com/watch/dB4oyFb3C/


----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2012)

also na gut
in dem mpora video ist alles naß,
aber sonst...


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Februar 2012)

Hier ein Test vom Entourage mit Video:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Kona-Entourage-Tested-2012.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2012)

hmmmm tb, da haben sie sich aber auch die härtesten strecken rausgesucht die da waren  strecke Dh 0 ist schon sehr spektakulär  und der letzte auch, da hätte ich angst runter zu fahren...vielleicht hätten sie das ganze "abfahrt 0 und 1 usw" nennen sollen...Dh ist so ein spezieller begriff...



schaise, hab grad mal den lautsprecher dazu angemacht.....was geht denn da?????????


----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Hier ein Test vom Entourage mit Video:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Kona-Entourage-Tested-2012.html



christian
so oft ich mir das video auch anguck
ich hab immer noch nichts gefunden, was für mich gegen das rad spricht
fällt dir was ein? dann brauch ich mir keine gedanken mehr darüber machen


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Februar 2012)

mann könnte allenfalls bemängeln das Du vermutlich dann noch besser biken wirst als jetzt, also lass die Finger von dem Bike, sonst müssen wir uns alle noch mehr anstrengen.
Mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein.


----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2012)

mir würd was einfallen, doch ich darf dazu bestimmt nix sagen


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Februar 2012)

Also, das Video iss ja mal echt ne Ansage! 
Wenn sogar unser Enduro vor Aufregung wegnickt, dann ist dieSpannung und Rasanz kaum auszu ...
chrrr.. , chrrr..., schnarch...


----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2012)

enduro
lass stecken


----------



## rigger (23. Februar 2012)

Das entourage gefällt mir auch immer besser!!


----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2012)

jojo, ich sach ja nix....

und rigger....träum weiter


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjizv6WTOLs"]I have a dream - Mamma Mia [lyric

für alle träumer,wer nicht träumt sofort aufwachen und träumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (23. Februar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Hier ein Test vom Entourage mit Video:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Kona-Entourage-Tested-2012.html




wusste garnicht, das kona auch downhill-hunde verkauft


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Februar 2012)

Christian nimmste mein scratch in Zahlung,für'n Entourage???
Ach ja und nen richtig geiles Video


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Februar 2012)

den Hund gibts natürlich dazu.
Aber mal ehrlich, der Hund, ich glaub er heißt Timmy, macht das Video noch mal interessanter. Wenn es jetzt nicht dunkel wär, würde ich mit unserem Dackeverschnitt das mal ausprobieren. Mach ich morgen.

Pascal, wir können über alles reden. Ruf mich einfach an


----------



## rigger (23. Februar 2012)

Jojo bitte mal den Postkasten leeren!!


----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> für alle träumer,wer nicht träumt sofort aufwachen und träumen.



sorry war zwar online
aber nicht am rechner...

tb
bist du wahnsinnig?? ich hab das angeklickt
du machst mich echt krank


rigger postkasten leeren?
ja heute nacht


muss noch arbeiten und nachher wieder den kollegen helfen
bin um 11 zurück
bis dann


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Februar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Christian nimmste mein scratch in Zahlung,für'n Entourage???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (23. Februar 2012)

entourage......mmhhh
hat irgendwie ähnlichkeit mit dem hier:


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2012)

ich habe heute in der zeitung "ärtze rundschau " was von einem kona-erreger gelesen.
hoch ansteckend und schwer zu bekämpfen.

@jojo
das soll die jungs auf saalbach vorbereiten.
stell dir vor du sitzt nach einem harten dh-tag erschöpft bei lauen 25 ° auf der terrasse und wartest das dir endlich einer ein kaltes bier holt und die cholesterinschläuche fertig werden.
plötzlich stehe ich am tisch und fange an auf der gitarre "i have a dream" zu spielen.
an genau der richtigen stelle kommt der fb ,frisch geduscht,aus der tür und singt ,erst sehr schüchtern dann immer  lauter bis zur extase  das lied.
solch eine szene ohne eine gewisse gewöhnungsphase kann bleibende schäden hinterlassen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Februar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Christian nimmste mein scratch in Zahlung,für'n Entourage???
> Ach ja und nen richtig geiles Video



Verräter!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## Totoxl (23. Februar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Christian nimmste mein scratch in Zahlung,für'n Entourage???
> Ach ja und nen richtig geiles Video





scott-bussi schrieb:


>





Genau das habe ich auch gedacht.


----------



## Totoxl (23. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> entourage......mmhhh
> hat irgendwie ähnlichkeit mit dem hier:


Ich liebe Hängebauch Schweine, das einzige Tier was wirklich als süß bezeichnet werden darf.


----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2012)

ich sach da nix zu  

die nummer mit dem geduschten FB, die, na, die will mir nu nicht mehr aus dem kopf...ich hoffe, das er sein "formtief" überwunden hat und bis saalbach "gestählt" ist um auch ordentlich singen zu können...nicht auszudenken wenn er immernoch in seiner depression hängen würde und abends ins kissen schluchzt    wird zeit das er sich mal wieder "live" und in natura blicken läßt, der Fb...wie sieht der noch gleich aus was fährt er noch für ein rad???

toto, die schweinchen sind echt prima, eignen sich sogar zum haustier


----------



## Prezident (23. Februar 2012)

das vid von dem brad walton kenn ich schon 
absolut geil.. genialer trail, lustiger hund ( mein nehm ich auch mal mit obwohl der eigentlich zu fett ist naja dann halt den von freundin der kann das auch ) und fäättes bike natürlich
ich mag die hängebauchschweineoptik


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Februar 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich liebe Hängebauch Schweine, das einzige Tier was wirklich als süß bezeichnet werden darf.



Ja, schön in Soße und mit Knödeln!!
Hmmm lecker!


----------



## rigger (23. Februar 2012)

Hängebauchschwein find ich auch


----------



## Totoxl (23. Februar 2012)

Zum futtern taugen die nichts, Kein Fleisch nur ne richtig fette Schwarte.
Dann lieber so eine klassische Spansau, Spanferkel sind immer so klein.
Dazu eine ScheibeBrot und ne Karre Senf und wenn wir schon dabei sind, darf Bier ruhig den Durst löschen.

Schei$e habe ich da jetzt Lust drauf, ich ruf mal meinen Dönnerman an ob der das auch im Angebot hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2012)

jetzt hab ich hunger


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Februar 2012)

sollte man mal wieder gemeinsam in Ibbtown verzehren. Ein schöner Abend bei Euch wär doch mal wieder an der Zeit?


----------



## Der Cherusker (23. Februar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> sollte man mal wieder gemeinsam in Ibbtown verzehren. Ein schöner Abend bei Euch wär doch mal wieder an der Zeit?


OOOOoooohhhhhh jaaa!!!! Schön wat essen, lecker was trinken und noch mehr trinken, wat essen, Trinken,trinken, das wär mal wieder Zeit!!! Und endlich mal was wo Rigger vorne sein kann, ich mein jetzt beim essen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Februar 2012)

ich bin dabei! Mir wär am liebsten in der Woche, oder auch Freitags. Das nimmt mal am besten der TB oder der Enduro in die Hand.


----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2012)

als zivi hab ich mal 18 monate ein hängebauchschwein mit besten essensresten
gefüttert, wir waren richtig befreundet
und dann hab ich es im bulli zum schlachter gebracht.
da hab ich es vor mir hergeschickt 
ein weißgekachelter gang, fünf meter breit, fünf meter hoch, 25 meter lang, neonleuchten an der decke
so war das




ich hab nie mehr so´n leckeres fleisch gegessen





rigger i´m back und das postfach wieder etwas leerer
schick was du willst


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Februar 2012)

tztztzzzzz
wattet allet gibt

zivis für hängebauchschweine...
schweinefleisch beim dönermann...
ein singender und frischgeduschter fb...
scratch gegen entourage tauschen...

ich bin sprachlos.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> t, der Fb...wie sieht der noch gleich aus was fährt er noch für ein rad???


 
schau dir"  kampf gegen klingonien" an,bike ist immer noch
 dropmuschi 5.0

jojo du machst mir angst


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jojo du machst mir angst




das ist wahrscheinlich, 
weil ich nicht getauft bin



an rigger
ich hab das doch schon ganz oft geschrieben:
das entourage soll mein nächstes rad werden
aber ich muss erst noch ein auto kaufen,
ein bergamont kaufen, flüge nach amerika kaufen
das badezimmer renovieren, den wirtschaftsraum 
umbauen und endlich ne tür reinsetzen,
eine ganz schlimm verstopfte dachrinne reinigen
und dann dann das entourage kaufen
cu

fischmitfahrrad fallen bestimmt noch ein paar sehr 
lustige sachen ein, aber die frage ich jetzt mal nicht.
die macht immer alles so kompliziert


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (24. Februar 2012)

Heididdelidoooooo 

Wollte mal hören, wie es jetzt mit morgen aussieht? 
Wer kommt denn nu alles mit (wegen der Tischreservierung für das Schnitzel Holthausen-danach im "Haute cuisine du Glûder" ) 
und wann ist treffen? 

Ich freue mich schon sehr, mal wieder ein paar Konaaaaaaaas zu sehen! Die sind hier im Bergischen eher selten anzutreffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Heididdelidoooooo
> 
> 
> Ich freue mich schon sehr, mal wieder ein paar Konaaaaaaaas zu sehen! Die sind hier im Bergischen eher selten anzutreffen



das wäre natürlich ein grung um mitzufahren..leider muß ich arbeiten...


----------



## Zico (24. Februar 2012)

... bin dabei, die Ketten auch - ansonsten habe ich noch keine positive Rückmeldung gelsen.
Wegen der langen Anreise von MS würde ich 11 Uhr Parkplatz Glüder vorschlagen.
Endlich mal wieder ein Trip im bergischen - und Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen - Yehaaaa!!!! 
Noch jemand aus MS oder Umgebung dabei zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft?



Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Heididdelidoooooo
> 
> Wollte mal hören, wie es jetzt mit morgen aussieht?
> Wer kommt denn nu alles mit (wegen der Tischreservierung für das Schnitzel Holthausen-danach im "Haute cuisine du Glûder" )
> ...


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Viel spass morgen!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Februar 2012)

bin eventuell dabei, wer also noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit such...per PN


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

ach ja christian...in die hand nehmen...was denn genau 

schwein mit soße??? döner-massaker??? pizzaschlacht??? griechenunterdentischtrinken???

den glüderern morgen viel spaß und guten hunger beim "glüderteller"


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Februar 2012)

ich würd sagen ein altmodisches gutbürgerliches Schwein mit Soße oder Pizzaschlacht. Tendenz: Schweinebraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

jo, dann muß ich mal überlegen wo es das wohl gibt in ibb...

alternativ würd es das bestimmt in brochterbeck bei "heukamp" geben...das ist gut bürgerlich...oder auch beim teutoburger wald hotel  nur nicht so günstig


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

sowas etwa???

http://www.kneipe-am-kirchplatz.de/html/grill_u_pfanne.html

http://www.kneipe-am-kirchplatz.de/html/angebot.html noch besser


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Februar 2012)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Heididdelidoooooo
> Wollte mal hören, wie es jetzt mit morgen aussieht?
> Wer kommt denn nu alles mit (wegen der Tischreservierung für das Schnitzel Holthausen-danach im "Haute cuisine du Glûder" )
> und wann ist treffen?
> Ich freue mich schon sehr, mal wieder ein paar Konaaaaaaaas zu sehen! Die sind hier im Bergischen eher selten anzutreffen



mit morgen sieht es gut aus
die ketten sind dabei, bringen aber radtechnisch eher exoten mit
der zico bringt dafür sein quotenhängebauchschwein á la kona mit
die konas sind hier bei uns ja nicht soo selten, eher ne seuche.....
da müssten eh mal gesetzliche regelmechanismen in gang gesetzt werden...
11 uhr ist übrigens sehr gut

für mich bitte schonmal den blutigen bikerschenkel mit glatten baumwurzelgemüse an sambucasauce reservieren...

yammiyammi.....


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Februar 2012)

ja so die Richtung, schön gemütlich für die alten Herren.

Schlabber, soll ich Dir einen Aufkleber von Kona mitbringen, sozusagen für die Religionszugehörigkeit?


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Hat einer von euch schon mal nen zu kleinen Rahmen mit nem längeren Vorbau ausgeglichen?

Ich hab da was im Auge nur ist der Rahmen 20mm Kürzer wie mein jetziges...


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

welcher rahmen, maße und winkel???


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. Februar 2012)

Ja gib uns mehr Infos



enduro pro schrieb:


> welcher rahmen, maße und winkel???


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Steuerwinkel: 66.5°
Sitzwinkel: 75° bei 160mm Gabel 74° bei 180mm
Kettenstrebenlänge: 425 mm
Oberrohrlänge: 559 mm
Sitzrohrlänge: 343 mm


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. Februar 2012)

Sitzrohrlänge 34,3 ist aber ganz schön kurz
wie ist den der Nahme vom Rahmen


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

pumptrack bike  sattel auf'm tretlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (24. Februar 2012)

könnte ein Scott Voltage sein????
Wenn ja ist das sehr klein.


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

sach an junge.....


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Februar 2012)

Du sagtest ja schon: ein zu kleiner Rahmen! Zu klein ist zu klein!


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

nu isser weg...aber zu klein ist immer relativ....fragt sich wofür und was damit gemacht werden soll... für CC sollte er 100% passen, im DH, tiefe sitzposi mag ich es eher was "kompakter" und im trail ist wendigkeit von vorteil...ist die frage ob der jetzige rahmen als referenz taugt  

aber er wird es uns nicht sagen, is ja raus.....


----------



## kleinOtze (24. Februar 2012)

hätte auch mal ne Frage ... spiele mit dem Gedanken mir Kneeguards zu kaufen ... ins Auge gefasst hab ich bis jetzt die SixSixone Knee Guard Mod. 2012 ... jetzt nur die Frage welche Größe??? hat jemand Erfahrungen mit evtl. ähnlichen Mod. wie fallen die aus? Wie sehr dehnen sich die Guards (nicht, dass sie nach 5-6x tragen zu weit werden)? 
*http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/661-rage-knee-guard-schwarz-m/304778.html*


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Februar 2012)

kauf Dir gleich welche mit SAS TEC oder D30 Pads drinn. Die Dinger halten einiege Jahre, da solltest Du jetzt nich an 5â¬ sparen.
Wenn Du welche brauchst, schick mir ne Mail oder PN, dann bekommst Du top Preise. Dabei misst Du am besten Deinen Knieumfang und nennst ihm mir.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Februar 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> hätte auch mal ne Frage ... spiele mit dem Gedanken mir Kneeguards zu kaufen ... ins Auge gefasst hab ich bis jetzt die SixSixone Knee Guard Mod. 2012 ... jetzt nur die Frage welche Größe??? hat jemand Erfahrungen mit evtl. ähnlichen Mod. wie fallen die aus? Wie sehr dehnen sich die Guards (nicht, dass sie nach 5-6x tragen zu weit werden)?
> *http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/661-rage-knee-guard-schwarz-m/304778.html*



Genau die Dinger hab ich mir letztens gekauft! Sind super! Ich hatte vorher Kali und die waren irgendwann unbequem.
Die sind richtig gut, man merkt sie kaum und vor allem der Schaum ist gegenüber einer Schale von Vorteil!
Ich hab Größe L genommen, bin aber recht schmal gebaut und hab nicht so Stampfer. XL wäre auch noch ok gewesen denke ich!


----------



## kleinOtze (24. Februar 2012)

okay, melde mich ... danke dir


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Dartmoor Wish






Sitzrohr würde passen allerdings ohne sag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

das ding kostet â¬ 1099.-...warum kaust du dir nicht nen vernÃ¼nftigen rahmen mit gutem dÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r weniger kohle und sparst den rest fÃ¼r anstÃ¤ndige parts???????

nenene, ich kann das nicht verstehen...immer dieses geldverbrennen...aber muÃ ich ja auch nicht verstehen...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/475746/cat/45 
deutlich besser....


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

ohne dämpfer 799,- 


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

wÃ¼rde es fÃ¼r mich auch nicht interessanter machen...da wÃ¼rd ich die â¬ 90.- draufpacken und ne ausgereiften, amtlichen rahmen kaufen...der scott z.b. hat einstellbar 150-170mm und wÃ¤re auch mit doppelbrÃ¼cke fahrbar...


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Jo das scott ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2012)

zick  nicht rum rigger,kauf dir ein kona!


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

in diesem speziellen fall würd ich sogar sagen der TB hat recht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> zick  nicht rum rigger,kauf dir ein kona!



Immer dieser einheitsbrei....


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2012)

hier noch was gegen deine letzten zweifel rigger,bei mir war es die kaufentscheidung für ein kona.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV1sCaqFJTA"]The Archies - "We're One Big Family"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

rigger, exklusivität muß man sich auch leisten können  sonst noch viel spaß mit dem hai


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Exclusivität geht mir am Arsch vorbei Enduro, es muss halten, was das Hai ohne Murren tut. Aber ein Wenig mehr FW wäre nicht schlecht.....


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

dann kauf dir nen kona, das hält


----------



## kleinOtze (24. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Exclusivität geht mir am Arsch vorbei Enduro,


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

da ist das exklusivrad für dich...wer bei dem preis nicht zuschlägt....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/462959/cat/45


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Exclusivität geht mir am Arsch vorbei ....


 

daumen rigger,also daumen nach oben


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. Februar 2012)

Man kann sich besser ein Komplettrad kaufen als ein Bike selber aufzubauen kommt immer teurer vor allem wenn mann kein Geld schei...kann!! Und wenn es dann ein Kona wird so wat!! Nur von so ein Bingo bongo Bike was in einer Lehmhütte geschweißt wurde da würde ich die Finger von lassen. na wie heißt das noch, Kabunka, Kalunga, Kazunga na ja ist auch nicht so wichtig, hält wieso nicht lange!!!


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Exclusivität geht mir am Arsch vorbei .....



wenn das so ist, dann änder mal schnell deine anfrage ...
zitat: Ich suche nen Tourentauglichen FR (Rahmen) mit steilem Sitzwinkel und flachem LW, z.B. Transition Blindside, Nicolai helius am oder ähnliche...

wenn das nicht exklusiv ist 

FB, kalimba, klimbamba oder so war das...sieht aber "sehr exklusiv" aus, der kleine häuptling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (24. Februar 2012)

Panza!


teuto biker schrieb:


> zick  nicht rum rigger,kauf dir ein kona!


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Da steht auch noch das wort ähnlich, die beiden rahmen waren nur beispiele...


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wenn das so ist, dann änder mal schnell deine anfrage ...
> zitat: Ich suche nen Tourentauglichen FR (Rahmen) mit steilem Sitzwinkel und flachem LW, z.B. Transition Blindside, Nicolai helius am oder ähnliche...
> 
> wenn das nicht exklusiv ist
> ...


Wie hieß das noch ebend!!!!Das geht mir an Arsc.....vorbei!!!


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Was rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich....

Das sind nur beispiele für geometrien die mir gefallen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2012)

wie wäre es denn mit einer dropmuschi ?
natürlich nur wenn  dir das aussehen egal ist
,sonst kommt es wohl eher nicht in frage.
mit dem  flexenden hinterbau kann man sich da schon eher  arrangieren.
dafür bekommst du dann aber ein   bike das kann ,,,,,,mhhhhhhhh,,,,mmmhhmmhh,,tttjjaaaa,,,ein bike.

@fb
was ist ein a r s c ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2012)

ist schon gut fb,bin von selber drauf gekommen.
a r s c  heißt

am radfahren scheiternder cherusker


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2012)

für euch!
das werdet ihr lieben
kona!!
bearballs
are the right balls!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36803894"]The Tanuki on Vimeo[/ame]


...watch as the Tanuki gets all mythical on your ass


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Die Kona Werbung ist geil!!


----------



## Totoxl (24. Februar 2012)

Es wirkt hier heute ein wenig angespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (24. Februar 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ist schon gut fb,bin von selber drauf gekommen.
> a r s c  heißt
> 
> am radfahren scheiternder cherusker


TB, super, sie wirken, da hast du früher Tage für gebraucht!!!! Jetzt geht das innerhalb von Minuten das müßen ja super Tabletten sein!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (24. Februar 2012)

Kona oder andere Fahrrad ? - EGAL- spass muss sein  !!!!!!


----------



## Zico (24. Februar 2012)

Panza!!!


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Es wirkt hier heute ein wenig angespannt



Wir haben uns doch alle lieb...


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2012)

du mich auch?



ach brauchst gar nicht zu antworten
ich weiß das auch so




genau
so


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Sicher jojo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (24. Februar 2012)

Noch n paar Knieschoner:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...iling=3308815&crcustomer=46572&crlink=5615156


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2012)

will dem rigger auch nicht ans bein pissen  ich wollt nur sagen, das er nicht geld verbrennen soll in nicht wirklich passende teile..


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Februar 2012)

ach Mist, leider kann ich morgen nicht mit zum Glüder. Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß.


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Chris bist du so mit dabei?

Die kyle strait hab icb auch! :thumbup:


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Februar 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ach Mist, leider kann ich morgen nicht mit zum Glüder. Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß.



woran liegt´s?
wetter oder uhrzeit oder beides?


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Februar 2012)

Wetter passt, muss aber morgen noch auf einer Veranstaltung aufbauen. Normalerweise wär ich heut fertig geworden. Aber was ist schon normal.

Sonntag kann ich leider überhaupt nicht. Samstag Nachmittag hab ich ein paar Stunden Zeit.

Aber wir holen das alles nach mit Sambuca!!!


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2012)

Klar chris! 

Pascal soll.ich noch ne stabile sackkarre mitbringen?



enduro pro schrieb:


> vernünftigen rahmen mit gutem dämpfer für weniger kohle und sparst den rest für anständige parts???????



Ist halt die frage was für dich vernünftige Parts sind? Ich finde meine Parts eigentlich gut so, klär mich mal bitte auf enduro, was mach ich falsch!


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Februar 2012)

Glllllüüüüüüüüdeeeeeeeeern!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2012)

erkläre ich dir bei der nächst ausfahrt...

sagt mal ihr ketten, habt ihr neuerdings 2 computer oder streitet ihr um den bildschirm


----------



## rigger (25. Februar 2012)

Happy Trails!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (25. Februar 2012)

Pascal was müssen wir alles mitbringen AKKUSCHRAUBER
                                                    KETTENSÄGE
                                                    ABRUCHHAMMER
                                                    BRECHSTANGE
wenn noch gröbere sachen kommen müssen (Kettenbagger) sag bescheid


----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2012)

kettenbagger auf jeden, dann wird es mit den sperrigen sachen keine probleme geben, wenn die hausöffnungen größer sind 

er soll am besten schon mal mit der hausverwaltung wegen neuer türen und fenster sprechen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2012)

für noch gröbere sachen gibt es doch den fb.

ach  fb,da fällt mir ein , bleibt es bei 15:00 uhr in der 
konditorei rabbel zum kaffeetrinken und sahnetorte essen?
 die kinokarten habe ich schon abgeholt und den tisch bei salvatore  bestellt.
ich freue mich schon die ganze woche auf unseren  jahrestag,bis gleich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Es wirkt hier heute ein wenig angespannt


 
was genau meinst du toto?


----------



## Totoxl (25. Februar 2012)

Die "hitzige" Rigger Bike Diskussion, aber Jing und Jang sind wieder im Einklang.

Alles Gute zum Jahrestag euch beiden.... 
Ihr seid so süß wie das Hängebauchschweinchen.


----------



## Prezident (25. Februar 2012)

Man kombiniere: coole Leute, gutes Wetter und saaahnige Trails/DH´s
Resultat: ein genialer und suuuper spaßiger Freeridebrunch in Solingen Glüder 
Nächstes WE wieder? Ja?????

ps: Saskia und Andrea ihr seit echt gut gefahren... RESPEKT !!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Februar 2012)

Ihr habts gut!


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Februar 2012)

Geeeeeiiiiiil wars, wenn auch ein wenig verlustreich.
Danke an janatürlich für die Sicherheitsnadeln :-D
Danke an Schlabberkette für das Schaltauge,
Danke an Zico für die Schlachtplatte
Danke an den Glüder für die Schlammpackung

Danke an alle Beteiligten für die tolle Tour und den tollen Tag!!!
Danke Dr. Fuentes ...


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Februar 2012)

jaaaa
heute wurde gut aufgetischt
war echt was für gourmets
glüderbrunch vom feinsten!!!!

von 11 bis 18 uhr

GEILOMAT 

die mädels waren echt gut drauf 
zico hat duftmarken an fels und boden hinterlassen 
dauergrinsen beim prezi 
und scotti hat bäume umarmt und bäume haben sein schaltwerk umarmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Februar 2012)

und ich hab die Schüssel umarmt...  Ne hab ich nicht!

Schön, dass ihr einen guten Tag hattet! Saskia war gerade auch sehr zufrieden mit sich, mit Euch, mit Glüder.

Schöne Grüße von der Couch!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Februar 2012)

So Leute das meiste is gepackt!! Die neue Wohnung ist auch fertig
Hoffe das wir das morgen alles über die bühne Kriegen 
@ herby bring mal Bagger mit,machen wa die Scheiß Hütte Platt
@ Rigger nee sackkarre wird nicht benötigt

Morgen früh um 10. Abriss Brunch :d


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hoffe das wir das morgen alles über die bühne Kriegen


ja sicha ollen, datt wird schon!!!



MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> @ herby bring mal Bagger mit,machen wa die Scheiß Hütte Platt


bagger is gut, erst mal kicker und doubles bauen...

.


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Februar 2012)

sollen wir die bikes mitbringen??


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hoffe das wir das morgen alles über die bühne Kriegen
> @ herby bring mal Bagger mit,machen wa die Scheiß Hütte Platt
> 
> Morgen früh um 10. Abriss Brunch :d


 
der kettenbagger springt nicht an!!!!!!!!!!
ist in münster ja sowieso immer ein drama mit dem parken.....
egal,,,,
ich koche uns grade ein bißchen c-4,daß geht schneller wie mit dem bagger.
bis gleich

*besuchen sie münster so lange es noch geht,so lange es noch steht*


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2012)

meinst du du kriegst das noch hin mit sprengen und so  da ist der FB bestimmt besser im thema, oder... der sprengt doch immer jeden rahmen    

FB, wir müßen unbedingt mal wieder biken gehen, irgendwie fehlt mir dein bockradener humor  mal wider ne ausfahrt mit schmerzen vom lachen, das wäre klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (26. Februar 2012)

Haha!! Mensch, war das ein wundervoller Tag gestern!! Wenn ich nur an all die schönen Momente denke: 10cm lehmmatsche auf den reifen, auf der Schaltung, den bremsen; den Flowigen Witwenmacher; den zico zu füßen; den unbemerkten Platten; ... Ich bekomm echt wieder Gefühle, wenn ich an die schöne Landschaft und die ersten Sonnenstrahlen denke  und mittendrin ich, mit krämpfen in Muskeln, die ich vorher garnicht kannte :-D 
Also DANKEEEE 
Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal!!


----------



## Prezident (26. Februar 2012)

Freeridebrunch in Glüder Nr 2
Nächsten So 11 Uhr
Wetter soll passen
Bis jetzt Saskia Karsten und Meinereiner
Sonst noch wer Lust und Zeit?


----------



## diddie40 (26. Februar 2012)

So, melde mich mal zurück aus dem Krankenhaus.
Op ist gut verlaufen, Schwestern waren nett, Essen ging so (man konnte wenigstens nicht zu nehmen). Im Gegenteil, bin 140g leichter geworden. An biken ist im Moment nicht zu denken. Um an die Platten und Schrauben zu kommen mussten die einen Muskel abtrennen oder so, kann und will mir garnicht vorstellen, was die da genau gemacht haben. Der Muskel ist straff wie ein Drahtseil, kann das Bein gerade mal 20cm vom Boden heben, also zum runden tritt fehlt da noch einiges.


----------



## Totoxl (26. Februar 2012)

Oh man Diddie, was haben die mit dir gemacht. Wann kannst du den wieder Gas geben?


----------



## rigger (26. Februar 2012)

Ui diddie da war aber ordentlich was drin bei dir!!! Gute besserung, auf das du bald wieder feinsten teuto boden unter die reifen bekommst! 

@pascal schöne wohnung, jetzt fehlt nur nich der urlaub um alles aufzubauen... ^^

War aber auch ne schöne plackerei.


----------



## diddie40 (26. Februar 2012)

wird schon werden, ist aber ein komisches gefÃ¼hl, wenn man letzte woche noch durch den teuto gehÃ¼pft ist und jetzt im schneckentempo mit krÃ¼cke rumschleicht.

@rigger, finde den rahmen den du gepostest hast gar nicht so schlecht, auch sind 799â¬ fÃ¼r einen rahmen keine sinnlose geldvernichtung. allerdings einen zu kurzen rahmen mit einem lÃ¤ngeren vorbau auszugleichen halte ich fÃ¼r eine schlechte idee. flacher lenkwinkel und ein breiter lenker verlangen eigentlich nach einem kurzen vorbau. einen etwas zu langen rahmen kann man schon mit einem extrem kurzen vorbau und einem weit nach vorne montierten sattel ausgleichen. hÃ¤tte dann auch den vorteil, dass man mehr zentral im rad sitzt.
die fahreigenschaften werden vielmehr durch den radstand und kettenstrebebnlÃ¤nge beeinflusst. wie lang ist denn dein oberrohr jetzt?(horizontal gemessen). wenn du damit gut zurecht kommst sollten 1-2 cm mehr Ã¼berhaupt kein problem sein, weniger, wie gesagt musst du dann schauen, ob es geht. was die parts angeht, da kann man wirklich sein geld vernichten, solange eine einfache deore schaltung die kette aufÂ´s richtige kettenblatt wirft, ist doch alles gut. um nur mal ein beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Ketta (26. Februar 2012)

@diddie: gute besserung von den ketten! geduld für den muskel, das wird schon  

@prezi: bei gutem wetter sind wir am So auch dabei!


----------



## rigger (26. Februar 2012)

Jo diddie hauptsache schnell wieder gesund!!

Zum rahmen, wollte ja nur wissen wie eure erfahrungen sind mit einem kurzen rahmen. Mein hai hat horizontal 579mm oberrohrlänge. 

saskia oder andrea habt ihr nen rahmen in der größe zum probieren? 
Das sitzrohr könnte allerdings grezwertig sein.


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Februar 2012)

Wie lang das Oberrohr vom Rigger ist????

Ich glaube das willst Du gar nicht wissen Diddi!!

Falls doch - ich habe heute gehört - nach 2 Tagen Saalbach sind alle, also wirklich alle Geheimnisse, sexuellen Vorlieben, dunkle Geheimnisse und sonstige Vergehen von der Allgemeinheit durchdiskutiert.

Ansonsten haben wir heute ganz entspannt die Wohnung von Pascal ausgeräumt. Die Klamotten findet der nieeee wieder

Ach ja, habe gerade noch mal eben mein Schaltwerk repariert!
(Daniel Düsentrieb läßt grüssen)

Kleine Kunststoffbuchse zurechtgefeilt, statt der alten eingebaut, Schaltung funzt wieder. Kette doch wieder gekürzt und alles läuft.

@Jana_Türlich
ich habe voll das schlechte Gewissen!!
Ich habe vergessen Dir die Sicherheitsnadeln wieder zu geben.
Gib mir mal Deine email-Adresse, dann maile ich sie Dir zu


----------



## Totoxl (26. Februar 2012)

Glüder würde mich auch mal reizen. Haben die Ketten evtl. noch platz im Kfz. Dann könnte man ab Coe ein Fahrgemeinschaft bilden. Coe liegt für mich genau auf dem Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (26. Februar 2012)

mein iphone sagt samstag gutes wetter mit sonne sonntag bisschen regen in solingen..


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (26. Februar 2012)

Ach scotti, behalt die mal lieber!! Bei deinem glück kannste die bestimmt nochmal gebrauchen :-D ich will garnicht schreiben, was mir gerade alles einfällt ;-)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Februar 2012)

Sonntag die noch unbekannten Trails für Otto, die Ketten und die anderen? Bremsenfeld, Tierheim...

Könnte bei mir passen!


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Februar 2012)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Ach scotti, behalt die mal lieber!! Bei deinem glück kannste die bestimmt nochmal gebrauchen :-D ich will garnicht schreiben, was mir gerade alles einfällt ;-)



Du glaubst gar nicht auf was für die Sachen die hier alle kommen, was wir mit den Sicherheitsnadeln gemacht haben. 
Diverse Pircings waren da nur die naheliegendsten  Vermutungen


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Februar 2012)

Diddie;    Gute besserung und schnell wieder gesund !!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (26. Februar 2012)

hi diddie
ketta kennt sich bestimmt aus
und du hast ja saugutes heilfleisch
genieß die kurze pause


----------



## diddie40 (26. Februar 2012)

in so einer pause kann man so wunderschön über geldvernichtende sinnlose parts nachdenken, erst wenn man regelmäßig fährt, merkt man doch, dass man das alles nicht braucht, es geht halt doch um fahrtechnik und spaß


----------



## jojo2 (26. Februar 2012)

ja das ist gut, wenn du dir für diese sachen ein bißchen zeit nimmst

die anderen können ja inzwischen mal was verünftiges machen
sowas z.b.
wie radde und seine radfreunde


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Februar 2012)

morgen, also Montag zufällig jemand Lust zum Biken in Ibbenbüren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Februar 2012)

Ich!!! Muss aber arbeiten


----------



## Prezident (27. Februar 2012)

gute besserung diddie auf das du schnell wieder vollgas geben kannst


----------



## rigger (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal mein bike vermessen.
Reach: 385mm
Stack: 615mm
Radstand: 1120mm
Tretlagerhöhe: 355mm
Sitzwinkel irgendwas um 71,8° laut freeride

Bisher komm ich mit dem Ride aber gut klar und empfinde mein altes cc ht womit auf der rolle trainiere als nicht mehr wirklich passend

Demnach müsste ein kleineres rad mit geringerer oberrohrlänge aber passendem oder längerem reach ja eigentlich passen.


----------



## diddie40 (27. Februar 2012)

Was hällst du denn von diesem Rahmen:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3964
Hier mal die Geo-Daten, die ich gefunden habe:
*SMALL * *LARGE*
*Lenkwinkel**    67.5°nn       67.5°
*Tretlagerhöhe*  +15mm     +15mm
*Sitzstrebe*        430mmn      430mm
*Oberrohr*          568mm        593mm
*Sitzwinkel**       71,5°          71,5°
*Sitzrohr  *          405mm        505mm
*Radstand**       1094mm      1119mm
* Geometrie mit 545mm Einbauhöhe und 40mm Nachlauf berechnet
Wenn du da ne 180er Gabel einbaust werden die Winkel noch mal um 1° flacher und der Radstand etwas länger, dann könnte der S/M Rahmen doch passen
http://www.morewoodbikes.com/support/bike-archive/2010/frame/zuza.html


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Februar 2012)

müsste passen hört sich nach "Katze im Sack" an! Warte bis Willingen und teste dort die Bikes, es sei denn Du hast Moos genug um einige Fehlkäufe zu verkraften.


----------



## rigger (27. Februar 2012)

Meinst du die dirtmasters oder wheels of speed, die dirtmasters werd ed ich auf alle fälle abwarten und testen.

@diddie ich würde lieber nen steileren sitzwinkel haben, im moment bin ich nicht so richtig zufrieden damit wie der sw bei mir ist. Ich versinke trotz passendem sag im fw...

@prezident, wie war der Baron im Glüder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2012)

ich verstehe nichts mehr.
oder meint ihr  das der fw im verhältnis zum srw nur etwa 6° unterschied betragen sollte damit im nl kein zu steiler winkel im tl das treten am berg unmöglich macht,wenn dann noch zuviel sag ins spiel kommt ist der sack zu.
beim bau von apollo 8 hatten die jungs mit ähnlichen problemen zu kämpfen.
draufsetzen und fahren.


----------



## rigger (27. Februar 2012)

Alles klar teuto...


----------



## enduro pro (27. Februar 2012)

jo, TB...ich hab ja schon viele bikes gehabt in den letzten jahren, doch diese probleme verstehe ich auch nicht...

jojo, warum haben die keinen bagger genommen 

geh mal als biker verkleidet mit spitzhake und schaufel über der schulter in den teuto...spätestens an der almhütte steht die hundertschaft um dich festzunehmen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> geh mal als biker verkleidet mit spitzhake und schaufel über der schulter in den teuto...spätestens an der almhütte steht die hundertschaft um dich festzunehmen



Jepp, das ging hier auch eher schlecht! Einige Trails hier in der Region wurden sogar schon vom Ordnungsamt aufgesucht! Demnach haltet Euch bitte auch zurück, was genaue Ortsangaben usw. angeht!
Ich find die Videos teilweise schon für zu viel des guten und versuche auch Namen usw. zu vermeiden. 
Danke!

Ach ja: Diddi, alles gute und Kopf hoch! Der Hochsommer gehört Dir! Was ist überhaupt passiert? Mit dem Metall kommste ja durch keine Sicherheitskontrolle am Flughafen!


----------



## jojo2 (27. Februar 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo, warum haben die keinen bagger genommen
> 
> geh mal als biker verkleidet mit spitzhake und schaufel über der schulter in den teuto...spätestens an der almhütte steht die hundertschaft um dich festzunehmen





jo
seh ich genau so
das mit dem werkzeug und den verfolgern
ist mir dabei nicht das problem.
spontan hatte mir das video gefallen, weil 
da so viele an dem double zusammenarbeiteten.

aber mittlerweile sind mir solche wühlereien im wald auch zu viel des guten

und dann noch ein video davon ins netz zu setzen,
ist nicht das klügste. 
das dumme dabei: das video ist von radde
und wird wieder video der woche, wenn nicht bald was anderes kommt


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Februar 2012)

Danke nochmal an alle fleisigen Helfer!!! Wohnung ist eingerichtet
und es ist nichts Kaputt gegangen ;-))


----------



## rigger (27. Februar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an alle fleisigen Helfer!!! Wohnung ist eingerichtet
> und es ist nichts Kaputt gegangen ;-))



Hat mich gewundert das alles heile geblieben ist...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Hat mich gewundert das alles heile geblieben ist...



Wegen schlabber?? Rigger..., unmöglich!


----------



## Totoxl (27. Februar 2012)

Mal zum Thema Rahmen für Rigger.
Katze im Sack kaufen ist so ein Ding, aber nicht unbedingt schlecht.
Ich kaufe meine Räder fast immer "Blind" (keine Scherze über die Optik des Stinkers  )
Wenn man erst mal weiß was man braucht, kann man sich schon ganz gut an den Geo Daten orientieren. Falls es dann überhaupt nicht passt, kann man es immer noch verkaufen.
Wenn man ein Schnäppchen machen kann, wird man das ohne großen Verlust wieder los.
Mein Intense zum Beispiel habe ich für mehr verkauft als ich gezahlt habe.
Hier mal ein schönes Rad
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/479588/cat/all


----------



## rigger (27. Februar 2012)

Ne nicht wegen schlabber sondern wegen der Verpackung...

Da waren Schränke voll und wurde einfack mit tape zugeklebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. Februar 2012)

nix da toto...auf intense hab ich das monopol...

hab ja nur drauf gewartet das du deines verkauft hast 

alles heil hört sich gut an...warst du auch schon an den kartons im keller


----------



## enduro pro (27. Februar 2012)

günstig, haltbar, tourentauglich aufbaubar..alles dabei...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/478224/cat/45


----------



## diddie40 (27. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ach ja: Diddi, alles gute und Kopf hoch! Der Hochsommer gehört Dir! Was ist überhaupt passiert? Mit dem Metall kommste ja durch keine Sicherheitskontrolle am Flughafen!


 
bin im august 2010 im bikepark bischofsmais gestürzt und mit der hüfte auf einen fetten findling gelandet: oberschenkelhalsbruch

@rigger  das versinken in den federweg hat eigentlich nichts mit dem sitzwinkel zu tun, sondern mit der kinematik des rahmens. da ein luftdämpfer am anfang in der regel viel federweg frei gibt, könnte ein stahlfederdämpfer mit einstellbarer druckstufe abhilfe schaffen.
besser ist jedoch, wenn der rahmen besser abgestimmt ist. das kann man an den geodaten nicht ablesen, da hat chris recht. aber wenn man erfahrungen anderer mit einbezieht kann man schon mal die katze im sack kaufen. man kann halt nicht jedes bike, was einem gefällt probe fahren. zumal die individuelle einstellung der federelemente, vorbaulänge, lenkerbreite, sitzposition usw. auch einen erheblichen anteil am feeling zum bike ausmachen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> bin im august 2010 im bikepark bischofsmais gestürzt und mit der hüfte auf einen fetten findling gelandet: oberschenkelhalsbruch



Autsch! Na dann alles Gute nochmals bis bald hoffentlich!


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Februar 2012)

Das versinken im Federweg liegt nicht an der Kinematik sondern am so genannten Snickers- Faktor.


----------



## diddie40 (27. Februar 2012)

damit kennst du dich besser aus


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Februar 2012)

Iiiiich?
Nein, damit kenne ich mich nicht aus. 
Bei meinem Rahmen liegt das natürlich an ganz anderen Faktoren!!!

Bei mir ist das das Milka - Syndrom!


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2012)

snickers-faktor, milka-syndrom....ganz neue begriffe die einer eingehenden erläuterunge bedürfen..da kommt man ja gar nicht mehr mit, was ist das alles, worum mag es sich dort drehen 

scotti, erklär mal eben....hat das was mit der milky-way einstellung zu tun???


----------



## jojo2 (28. Februar 2012)

ich glaube,
es geht zum beispiel um die gummikuh.
aber das wiederum ist ein dehnbarer begriff.

hier sind harte fakten gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (28. Februar 2012)

kommt halt auf die gummimischung an


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Februar 2012)

*eine guten morgen geschichte*

ein bekannter von mir fährt schon seit vielen jahren  ski.

wenn man mit ihm  über die neuesten erfindungen der ski-industrie spricht muß  er  regelmäßig lachen.
hier rennski,dort carver,spezial-tiefschneeski,titankannte,hohe schuhbindung für besseres kanten,harter ski,weicher ski,,radius ,,talierung die letztes jahr noch das ei des kolumbus war,,in diesem ein no go,,,usw...
wenn der dann genug von dem thema hat fährt er einfach den berg runter um locker alle zu überholen die sich sorgen machen ob sie überhaupt den richtigen ski haben.
selber fährt er einen 21 jahre alten renntiger der auf keinem flohmarkt auch nur 1 euro bringen würde.21 jahre ohne ski-service,daß ist nur für touris (kommt selber aus münchen)sagt der immer.


und wenn er nicht gebrochen ist dann fährt er ihn noch heute.


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Februar 2012)

tb
willst du uns jetzt damit etwa sagen, dass wir 
keine 200 mm fw
ein tiefes tl
einen flachen lw
einen lenker > 785mm
gore schaltzüge
40a reifen
titan kettenblattschrauben
titan federn
kashimabeschichtung
zauberlack
steve peat kurbelarme
etc...
brauchen, um an der eisdiele den bordstein runterfahren zu können


----------



## rigger (28. Februar 2012)

TB zerstört grad mein Weltbild!!!


----------



## diddie40 (28. Februar 2012)

tb hat ja auch das neuste bike


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Februar 2012)

@enduro
Siehst Du, der ganze Teile-Schnickschnack wird total überbewertet.
Wir müssen uns aufs wesentliche konzentrieren.

Auf den Sag, der wird vom Snickers-Faktor beeinfusst.
Bei hochwertigen Rahmen spricht man häufig auch vom Milka-Syndrom!!
Manche Poserrahmen knacken und knarzen häufig, heissen SS, sehen aber porno aus. Hier spricht man vom Knödel-Phänomen.

Alles sehr verwirrend??

Dann hilft nur noch Zauberlack

In kleinen Dosen auf den Rahmen aufgetragen kann man aus Müll ein tolles Votec zaubern.

Die Krone der Schöpfung aber ist voll kommen immun gegen alle Syndrome, Faktoren und Phänomene.

Das nennt man dann


*KONA!* 


Amen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ich muß schreien...

KONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

ich kann nicht mehr   hört das denn nie auf   

ihr solltet nen club aufmachen, ach neee, ne selbsthilfegruppe für kona-geschädigte


----------



## Zico (28. Februar 2012)

Panza!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. Februar 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ich muß schreien...

KONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

ich kann nicht mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 hört das denn nie auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ihr solltet nen club aufmachen, ach neee, ne selbsthilfegruppe für kona-geschädigte





auf jeden fall


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2012)

ich frag mal den FBder leitet die gruppe bestimmt


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Februar 2012)

Scott bussi hat das bestens auf den Punkt gebracht, er ist nun mal der James Brown des Mountainbike Sports.


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Februar 2012)

James Brown, warte mal, war das nicht der mit der Sex-Maschine!!


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2012)

nee, das ist das zottelige, braune tier aus der sesamstraße, nennt sich eigendlich samson formaly known as james brown


----------



## Prezident (28. Februar 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19138

Gelungen wie ich finde


Versteh ich das richtig? Scotti ist das braune grosse dicke Tier aus der Sesamstrasse?


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Februar 2012)

Ich und zottelig??
Nein, nicht wirklich. Das würde ich zwar gerne behaupten können, aber  is halt nich!


----------



## jojo2 (28. Februar 2012)

aber ein tier bist du!











ich schreib jetzt auch nix einschränkendes hier unten hin 
außer vielleicht... 
aber das weiß ja sowieso jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2012)

wer weiß, scotti, wer weiß....du fährst ja "gott sei dank" immer mit hose


----------



## rigger (28. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szyz8Dr0-Vc&feature=related"]Scotty and the Haggis      - YouTube[/nomedia]

ich dachte eher an den hier!!


----------



## jojo2 (28. Februar 2012)

sagt mal
is eigentlich gerade sommerloch???
oder gibt´s nichts wichtigeres zu besprechen???

bei welchem luftdruck  fahrt ihr?








prezi
der film ist technisch sauber und aufwändig
und auch rund gemacht
aber irgendwie auch clean und 
hygienisch
jonny jape sacht: ohne leben


da hat er irgendwie recht


----------



## diddie40 (28. Februar 2012)

1025 hPa


----------



## Totoxl (28. Februar 2012)

Das finde ich als Urteil für den Streifen zu hart. Die Landschaft und Trails sind der Hammer.


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Februar 2012)

Diddie, das sind ja umgerechnet nur 1,025 Bar. Es sollten schon 180000000000 Micropascal sein.

Achja, ich glaube Jojo und ich haben da ähnliche Gedanken. So ein bischen schmutziger Sex zwischen den beiden Akteuren könnte ich mir noch gut dazu vorstellen.


----------



## Totoxl (28. Februar 2012)

Ich bin da ja Romantiker und finde die sollten am Ende Heiraten. Deswegen schaue ich jeden Porno ähh Erotik Film bis zum Schluß und hoffe auf ein Happy End


----------



## jojo2 (28. Februar 2012)

sex bei drückender luft 
im schlamm
das wär mal ´n bikefilm
(diddie was war das mit den hektischen pascals?)

wollte der tb nich´n film drehen?

...mit fb im schlamm
das wär mal was!
bollywood at its best
wär aber dann wohl nix für romantiker


----------



## jojo2 (28. Februar 2012)

hab´s noch nich gesehen
is aber von se
kann ich nix verkehrt machen
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19332/h

jetzt hab ich´s gesehen
gucken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (28. Februar 2012)

die hätten zumindest am ende die treppen runter ins meer fahren können, natürlich ohne klamotten


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Februar 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> tb
> willst du uns jetzt damit etwa sagen, dass wir
> keine 200 mm fw
> ein tiefes tl
> ...


 
das wäre blasphemie .


----------



## rigger (29. Februar 2012)

@toto wie hast du den blauen ring von der stütze bekommen, hab die jetzt auseinander nur bekomm ich den ring nicht über die führungen der Stütze. kann man das Gummi was im Ring ist einfach rausmach?
Wollte das blau entfernen.


----------



## Totoxl (29. Februar 2012)

Äh, meine Stütze ist noch Blau. Verwechselt?


----------



## rigger (29. Februar 2012)

dann hab ich es verwechselt...

Hab am we erst mal meinrn rahmen auseinandergenommen und nen lagerservice gemacht. Nu laufen se wieder alle, so ohne fett ist es nicht so gut...


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Februar 2012)

Gibts fürs WE eigentlich einen festen Termin für den Glüder??
Pesi und Schulte hatten so was angedeutet???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Februar 2012)

eventuell fahr ich auch hin, mal sehen.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Februar 2012)

ich meinte was von sonntag gehört zu haben....nix genaues weiß man nicht...

werd aber nur mit können wenn der dämpfer von sram zurück ist...


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Februar 2012)

wenn die wetteraussichten so bleiben:

samstag: glüder
sonntag: auch glüder 

wir fahren mit wohnwagen hin und pennen am campingplatz
samstag wäre ab 12 Uhr ganz gut
sonntag so früh wie möglich, so ab 10 Uhr...


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Februar 2012)

Sonntag klingt doch gut! Aber 11:00 ist irgendwie besser
Wir müssen ja noch hinfahren.


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Februar 2012)

der frühe zottel fängt den trail!!!


----------



## rigger (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (29. Februar 2012)

war heute bei mir in der post
http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/anmeldung/


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> war heute bei mir in der post
> http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/anmeldung/



von wem du so alles post bekommst... 

das rennen hatte ich auch schon ins auge gefasst
bin dann aber woanders im urlaub...


edit:
ha, ich hab die gleiche post bekommen


----------



## rigger (29. Februar 2012)

Bock hätte ich wohl...


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Februar 2012)

Tb, was meinst Du, wir beide schön im Reisemobil zum Glüder. Abends schön Sambuca, danach in 50cm Reichweite gleich in die Heia?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Februar 2012)

glüder ? 
mit sambuca ?
mit bratwurst ?
keine frage !
da simmer dabei!

oh gott!!!!!
erinnerungen werden wach!!!!!
unser  letztes gefecht in deinem camper war in hahnenklee !!!!!!!!!!
bin auf alles vorbereitet!!!!!!!!!
und noch ne reihe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!einen noch!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2012)

erinnerst du dich?
wir hatten abends noch über prioritäten gesprochen.


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2012)

die hose steht dir
aber tb
achte diesmal drauf, 
dass du nicht weder vor dem zelt schlafen musst


----------



## kleinOtze (1. März 2012)

glünder ??? klärt mich auf sambuca???


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2012)

danke jojo,es ist meine lieblingshose.





hier der treffpunkt kleinötze

http://www.camping-solingen.de/frameseite.htm


glüder:
viele spaßige trails und super glüderschnitzel


sambuca:
leckeres getränk ,mit kaffeebohnen auch schon mal bestandteil eines biker-frühstück


----------



## kleinOtze (1. März 2012)

Glüder wäre mal ne Reise wert  ... Sambuca kenne ich  aber muss nochmal probieren wie der schmeckt, bin mir da nicht mehr so 100%ig sicher ;D


----------



## Prezident (1. März 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Glüder wäre mal ne Reise wert  ...


 
glüder ist eine reise wert 
sa 12 uhr?!?


----------



## kleinOtze (1. März 2012)

dieses we bin ich ausgebucht sa. 60ter geburtstag ( :kotz und sonntag muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> dieses we bin ich ausgebucht sa. 60ter geburtstag ( :kotz


 
dann mal glückwunsch im vorraus und laß dich schön beschenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (1. März 2012)

seid ihr dieses we im glünder???


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. März 2012)

11:30 Bocketal, fahr gleich los.


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2012)

klein otze 
bei mir bist du aber nicht eingeladen am wochenende
ich feiere meinen 60sten im kreise meiner familie!


also:
wenn ich trotzdem zeit für den glüder haben sollte
klink ich mich noch ein
kann aber jetzt noch nichts genaues sagen


chrissi
is schon nach 11 jetzt wird´s aber zeit für dich


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2012)

ihr habt's gut....

im bocketal sieht es im moment aus wie in "herr der ringe" auf der dunklen seite  düster, vernebelt, moosig und recht naß...genau das richtige für den chris  ein richtig "germanischer wald", der jedem römer das fürchten lehrt...


----------



## schlabberkette (1. März 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> glüder ist eine reise wert
> sa 12 uhr?!?



geht klar!!!

tip am rande: klebereifen draufmachen!!
die felsen im glüderwald sind bei nässe nicht so gutmütig wie die im germanischen wald!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2012)

Boah!
Der Otto..., der fährt dieses Jahr noch die Langstrecke im Salzkammergut mitm Ähntuhrasch und geht danach zum Chirurgen um sich die Wassermelonengroße Prostatataa wieder auf normale Größe zurückschnibbeln zu lassen...

Wasn mit Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (1. März 2012)

So sieht es aus Karsten
Sonntag ist auch Glüder angesagt!


----------



## Prezident (1. März 2012)

Sa bis 14 Grad in Wuppertal/Solingen 
Wat ick mir freu auf Glüder


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2012)

wenn alles klappt bin ich am sonntag auch am start... wer fährt denn noch aus meiner ecke?????

meine reifen sind so klebrig wie kaugummi unterm damenpöms und ich heiß wie...naja, lassen wir das...


----------



## schlabberkette (1. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wenn alles klappt bin ich am sonntag auch am start...



des passt scho


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2012)

Ich meinte auch eher die Uhrzeit für Sonntag. Oder hab ich was überlesen?

Schlabber, Saskia erzählte mir von dem Vorschlag mit den Kinokarten. Find ich gut! Denkt mal drüber nach bis Sonntag!


----------



## rigger (1. März 2012)

Dann mal viel spass am we im glüder! Lasst alles heile.


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2012)

schlabber, hast du mit meiner frau gesprochen  die meint was anderes


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. März 2012)

Sorry Jungs, ich kann doch nicht, bin WE unterwegs. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Prezident (1. März 2012)

Schade chris 

Kinokarten? Was für Kinokarten? Schmutzige Sexfilmchen anschauen? Ich will auch


----------



## schlabberkette (1. März 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, ich kann doch nicht, bin WE unterwegs. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß.



..und wo schläft dann der teutonenbomber?
..etwa wieder vor dem zelt
..wegen prioritäten setzen 

@schulte
sonntag: uhrzeit egal, wir (die ketten und xxxxx) sind eh da
kinokarten? cool, tausend mal besser als konakarten....

@enduro
wolltest du nicht mit deiner frau am samstag mit kaugummi unterm pöms im germanischen wald spazieren gehen, damit du am sonntag ordentlich einen glüdern kannst !?!? war doch so, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ..und wo schläft dann der teutonenbomber?
> ..etwa wieder vor dem zelt



bloss nich verwöhnen
darauf käm der wahrscheinlich gar nich klar


----------



## scott-bussi (1. März 2012)

Sonntag 11:00 Uhr wär ne gute Zeit!!! 
Finde ich. 
Ach ja, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Aber ohne Klebereifen. Die rollen nicht!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Schade chris
> 
> Kinokarten? Was für Kinokarten? Schmutzige Sexfilmchen anschauen? Ich will auch


Ja! Schade Chris!!
Und Du bekommst ganz eigene Kinokarten...


schlabberkette schrieb:


> @schulte
> sonntag: uhrzeit egal, wir (die ketten und xxxxx) sind eh da
> kinokarten? cool, tausend mal besser als konakarten....


Du solltest mal mit Andrea sprechen bzgl. der Karten!


scott-bussi schrieb:


> Sonntag 11:00 Uhr wär ne gute Zeit!!!
> Finde ich.
> Ach ja, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Aber ohne Klebereifen. Die rollen nicht!


11 Uhr find ich auch ok! Glüdern und Bremsen? Odern nur Glüdern?
Was die Reifen angeht: Ich war gestern und vorgestern unterwegs und das ist soooo ne Pampe..., da kannste nehmen was Du willst...
Vampirmatsche...


----------



## scott-bussi (1. März 2012)

Matsche???
Iiiiiiiih, dann komme ich doch nicht!!
Da wird ja mein Kona-Poser-Outfit dreckig!


----------



## scott-bussi (1. März 2012)

@rigger
hir gibts was für Dich:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/480620/cat/45


----------



## rigger (1. März 2012)

Bau dir ein schutzblech ran...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. März 2012)

bin am sonntag auch Dabei  Demo oder Scratch???
@Markus nimmste mich mit??


----------



## scott-bussi (1. März 2012)

Was zahlste denn??
Ich würde das Scratch nehmen, es sei denn du bist fit genug für das Demo!


----------



## schlabberkette (1. März 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> bin am sonntag auch Dabei


sehr cool 



MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Demo oder Scratch???


SCRATCH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> @rigger
> hir gibts was für Dich:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/480620/cat/45



Danke hat sich erstmal erledigt, mein Rahmen ist zum entlacken und Glasperlstrahlen in Süddeutschland.


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2012)

unverbesserlicher geldverbrenner


----------



## rigger (1. März 2012)

Ach die 30,- tun nicht weh...


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2012)

plus versand hin und zurück, neu lacken usw...spar mal lieber die kohle für was vernünftiges oder hör auf von neuen rädern zu träumen....

hier 30 dort 50 für nüsse und immer jammern das du kein geld hast...das meinte ich mit geldverbrennen


----------



## rigger (1. März 2012)

wer hat was von neu lackieren gesagt.... 

Ich behalt den jetzt erstmal und schau mal wie es mit ihm nach Saalbach aussieht...


----------



## scott-bussi (1. März 2012)

Der Nicolai für 499 wär doch super gewesen. Da hättest Du alles vom Hai umbauen können. Für den Hai-Rahmen hättest Du auch noch, was bekommen!
Dann hättest du was fettes gehabt. So muß ich Enduro recht geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. März 2012)

Welches nicolai für 499?


----------



## Prezident (1. März 2012)

Rigger
Spiel dem chris ein wenig an seinen Eiern rum dann bekommst von dem ein Ähntuhrasch
So hab ich es auch gemacht


----------



## scott-bussi (1. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Welches nicolai für 499?




Das hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/473008/cat/45


----------



## diddie40 (1. März 2012)

warum ein nicolai mit 150mm ????????????????????????????????
nur weil nicolai drauf steht??????????????????????????????


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2012)

ist das gut, wenn da nicolai drauf steht?
könnt ich dann nicht auch..
auf meinem rad ...?


----------



## rigger (1. März 2012)

Diddie das frag ich mich auch grade und das mindestens 9 jahre alt!


----------



## diddie40 (1. März 2012)

bleib mal bei deiner idee, dein bike neu aufzubauen, mit ner 180er gabel und so,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (1. März 2012)

Ich denke mit einem längeren Dämpfer ist auch mehr FW möglich. Aber war ja nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## rigger (1. März 2012)

Scotti der rahmen ist mind. 9 jahre alt. bei meinem geht nicht mehr fw, ist jetzt schon knapp!


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ...dein bike neu aufzubauen, mit ner 180er gabel und so,,,,



soll ich das auch machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. März 2012)

so viel, wie du fährst, wirst du wohl keine zeit dafür haben, dass ist ja beim rigger wohl anders.


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2012)

jo

haste auch wieder recht
danke

was macht dein muskel?
wann fahren wir wieder zusammen?


----------



## kleinOtze (1. März 2012)

@ rigger ... würd es genauso wie du machen, warte erstmal saalbach ab. danach kannste noch immer in was neues investieren (falls dein hai saalbach nicht überleben sollte) ... 

ich bin morgen früh um zehn im teutonenreich, da ich sonst dieses we meinen bock nicht durchs gelände prügeln kann fahr ich halt morgen früh


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ..und wo schläft dann der teutonenbomber?
> ..


 
besten dank für die einladung schlabber,ich wußte das du ein großes herz hast.
dachte schon das ich wieder draußen schlafen muß.
ich schnarche auch fast gar nicht und bin mit einem bufett am abend und einem brunch am morgen auch schon einigermaßen zufrieden.
hast du was gegen katzen(fast stubenrein)?
mein kater,der alte styler, will unbedingt mit,der trainiert schon den ganzen winter.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2012)

vielleicht kommt der fb auch noch mit,wenn er bis dahin sein bike wieder fertig hat.


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. März 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Rigger
> Spiel dem chris ein wenig an seinen Eiern rum dann bekommst von dem ein Ähntuhrasch
> So hab ich es auch gemacht



ich hab doch gar keine Eier!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2012)

hier kannst du dir welche kaufen,sogar von glücklichen kühen


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2012)

fb wieder ohne helm!
so geht das nich!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2012)

was soll denn schon passieren jojo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2012)

Jungs: danke wiedermal für die witzigen Zeilen zu später Stunde!!! Ist der/die/das fb eigentlich echt? Gibt's der/die/das wirklich?

Und Prezi, nur für dich: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiUOkAwruf0&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Oliver Kahn Interview Eier wir brauchen Eier      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Außerdem:

http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2010/07/07/ruhr-tales-ii-und-mehr/


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> !! Ist der/die/das fb eigentlich echt? Gibt's der/die/das wirklich?


 

ob es den fb wirklich gibt?????
ich sortiere in dieser woche meine urlaubsbilder,deshalb habe ich grade zwei bilder zur hand.
auf dem ersten waren der fb und ich zum fallschirmspringen in florida,daß zweite stammt aus unserem tauchurlaub in kenia.
seit dem stehen beide tierarten unter naturschutz.


----------



## Prezident (2. März 2012)

ich schrei mich weg... der teuto hat zu jeder frage das passende bild


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2012)

das ist zufall prezi,nur weil ich grade am sortieren bin.
aber danke,dafür bekommst du noch ein bild von unserem flieger nach florida.
hat der fb selber gemacht als er kurz draußen zum pinkeln war.


----------



## diddie40 (2. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was macht dein muskel?
> wann fahren wir wieder zusammen?


 
wird leider nur ganz langsam besser, sobald ich die kurbel drehen kann sitze ich wieder auf dem bike.
keine ahnung, wann, nächste woche, hoffentlich, könnte aber auch noch 2-3 wochen dauern, kann ich im moment überhaupt nicht abschätzen. die kraft ist schon wieder da, aber die beweglichkeit wegen der schmerzen nicht.


----------



## rigger (2. März 2012)

Auf jeden fall gute besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2012)

ich bleib dabei...geldverbrennen

und damit sollte das thema " rigger und neues bike" hier nicht mehr erwähnt werden, das hat eh keinen zweck und wird in diesem leben nicht mehr stattfinden...daher ist das thema unter androhung von  5.- in die snickerskasse zu verbannen


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2012)

hier diddie, bekommst auch ein bild,ich sortiere,,,,,,,hatten wir schon.


----------



## rigger (2. März 2012)

@enduro jedem tierchen sein pläsierchen


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2012)

die snickers nimmt dir auch keiner weg


----------



## rigger (2. März 2012)

Bei milka müsste ich mich mit scotti schlagen, das wollen wir doch nicht!


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2012)

geldverbrennen
geldverbrennen

krieg ich jetzt ein snickers?!
und
kann ich stattdessen auch eine tafel schokolade bekommen?


die verbrenn ich dann gleich im wald
in einer stunde geht´s wieder los juchheee


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2012)

jojo, das hast du falsch verstanden, dumuÃ fÃ¼r â¬ 5.- snickers kaufen und sie uns mitbringen  dann verbrennen wir sie gemeinsam..was meinst du wie viele leute sich fÃ¼r diesen event anmelden


----------



## rigger (2. März 2012)

Wie verbrennen, die müsst ihr essen....  

Muss heute auch noch was verbrennen, hab morgen bezirksmeisterschaften.
Drückt mir die daumen.


----------



## diddie40 (2. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier diddie, bekommst auch ein bild,ich sortiere,,,,,,,hatten wir schon.


 
super, schick mir die doch mal vorbei, die kann mich dann mal massieren und etwas gegen meine langeweile tun, da die sonne scheint auch outdoor


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2012)

die susi hat heute ihren freien tag,ich schicke dir ihre vertretung.
ist auch ganz nett,viel spaß euch beiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Wie verbrennen, die müsst ihr essen....
> 
> Muss heute auch noch was verbrennen, hab morgen bezirksmeisterschaften.
> Drückt mir die daumen.



Das heisst? Aber schonmal viel Erfolg!


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Wie verbrennen, die müsst ihr essen....
> 
> Muss heute auch noch was verbrennen, hab morgen bezirksmeisterschaften.
> Drückt mir die daumen.




im snickers essen   was es nicht alles gibt...nur trainieren brauchst du dafür doch nicht extra


----------



## rigger (2. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Das heisst? Aber schonmal viel Erfolg!



Danke Karsten! 

Morgen um elf erstmal 60 schuss freie pistole 50m und um 16 uhr nochmal 40 schuss Luftpistole 10m.

Vielleicht schaff ich es dieses jahr mal zuden deutschen meisterschaften nach münchen.


----------



## diddie40 (2. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die susi hat heute ihren freien tag,ich schicke dir ihre vertretung.
> ist auch ganz nett,viel spaß euch beiden.


 

hab´s mir anders überlegt, bei der erotischen austrahlung werde ich doch lieber mein bike einseifen und neue schaltzüge verlegen
man muss prioritäten setzen


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2012)

ach diddie, das wäre doch mal ne tolle story für den langweiligen freitag nachmittag geworden  du und schwester "frank"  eine schöne vorstellung     na, lassen wir das besser


----------



## rigger (2. März 2012)




----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Danke Karsten!
> 
> Morgen um elf erstmal 60 schuss freie pistole 50m und um 16 uhr nochmal 40 schuss Luftpistole 10m.
> 
> Vielleicht schaff ich es dieses jahr mal zuden deutschen meisterschaften nach münchen.



Oh! Ja dann aber noch mal richtig viel Erfolg! 

Freie Pistole heisst dann sowas hier?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yexIYIyonTQ"]Frau bekommt Gewehr in die Fresse      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rigger (2. März 2012)

Ne das ist ein Gewehr... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3OgnDdZtwU"]Pistol shooting part 05      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. März 2012)

asooooo, aber so nen Anzug und Frisur musste nicht dabei tragen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (2. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> asooooo, aber so nen Anzug und Frisur musste nicht dabei tragen, oder?



hier ein paar aufnahmen der letzten meisterschaft  @schulte69, du siehst es darf auch andere bekleidung getragen werden

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhgsgxuhkTs"]Deagle schlÃ¤gt Girl KO! Unfassbar der RÃ¼ckschlag!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rigger (2. März 2012)

ey kleinotze, pass auf, du gehörtest doch früher als du noch geschossen hast, zu den langlauflutschern!


----------



## Zico (2. März 2012)

Panza!!!



scott-bussi schrieb:


> sonntag 11:00 uhr wär ne gute zeit!!!
> Finde ich.
> Ach ja, ich bin auf jeden fall dabei. Aber ohne klebereifen. Die rollen nicht!


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2012)

zico
können wir miteinander reden?!



ich sach jetzt mal nur
verdammt!
zieht euch kalt an

viel zu heiß draußen
und mücken und all dieser ganze mist
der schon wieder durch die waldluft schwirrt.

kaum wird´s etwas wärmer
wird´s auch schon wieder ungemütlich


ich hab mir keins dieser videos zu ende angeguckt
da passieren schlimme sachen ne??


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2012)

jojo, nix was nicht mit reden behoben werden könnte 



Panza!!!


----------



## rigger (2. März 2012)

Ist das kona tourette syndrom!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2012)

ihr tut gut


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2012)

wie gut das ich keines habe, kona meine ich, schaiße, fixken, archloch, pimmel, schaiße, !§%%$??"!"()("!?"!??%&!%


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2012)

kourette


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2012)

wird zeit für den ersten nightride, oder


----------



## kleinOtze (2. März 2012)

@enduro ... türlich!!!


----------



## Zico (2. März 2012)

Jep!


jojo2 schrieb:


> kourette


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2012)

du kannst ja sprechen

und was sachse zum nightride?
bitte um eine kurze antwort


----------



## diddie40 (2. März 2012)

so bike ist wieder fit, bei mir fehlen noch ein paar cm um die kurbelbewegung mit zu machen, vielleicht morgen, oder sonntag. oder sollte ich morgen abend zum campen und saufen kommen, dann sind die kopfschmerzen bestimmt größe als die muskelschmerzen, und los geht´s. kompensation nennt man das wohl


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2012)

dass ihr mir morgen und übermorgen aber nich
so wilde action macht
und so laute musik wie die hier im bergischen
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19371


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2012)

der diddie

hoffentlich nennt sich das hinterher nicht dekompensation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (2. März 2012)

@rigger, das wäre doch was für dich, dann brauchste auch in zukunft nicht auf snickers verzichte und bist trotzdem als erster oben:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mongoose-Ful...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item256d1425d9


----------



## kleinOtze (2. März 2012)

süße Bremsscheibchen


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. März 2012)

Guten Tag die Damen und Herren!
Ja, es wird wärmer und und ich bin gerade aus meinem Winterschlaf erwacht und frisch erholt. ...Und ich muss wieder biken. Dienstag oder Donnerstag will ich ne Runde ab Ibbenbüren drehen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## diddie40 (2. März 2012)

hey papa joe, schön, dass du wieder da bist, würde sehr gerne am donnerstag ne runde drehen, weiß aber noch nicht, ob es dann schon wieder geht, könnte auch nur morgens, am nachmittag werden meine krallen aus meinem bein gezogen. sobald ich weiß, ob ich fahren kann, melde ich mich noch mal.


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. März 2012)

Moin Diddie!
Ich hab schon gelesen dass du nochmal von den Ärzten geärgert wurdest. Sag einfach bescheid wies aussieht, ich würd mich freuen.


----------



## schlabberkette (2. März 2012)

wer ist denn nun morgen (12 uhr) und/oder übermorgen (11 uhr) im bergischen mit dabei?


----------



## rigger (2. März 2012)

Bin raus weil wegen is nich! 

@Papa-joe schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören!


----------



## Zico (2. März 2012)

Sonntag elfe!


schlabberkette schrieb:


> wer ist denn nun morgen (12 uhr) und/oder übermorgen (11 uhr) im bergischen mit dabei?


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2012)

wenn der TB und der FB mitkommen dann sonntag um 11...

FB,der dämpfer ist da und eingebaut, danke nochmal an den pascal 

morgen ne runde um halb 5???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (2. März 2012)

Sonntag 11:00 Uhr mit Richi und Ghostrider!!


----------



## schlabberkette (2. März 2012)

cool!! das wird ein spass 
morgen werden wir dann mit prezi die trails für sonntag checken 

@tb: oder bist du morgen auch schon dabei???

@jojo, was ist mir dir? los, komm mit!!

@rigger: deine snickers werden uns fehlen...

@diddie: dein glüdertag wird auch noch kommen!! gute genesung weiterhin


----------



## rigger (2. März 2012)

Dann Glüdert euch mal morgen ordentlich einen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. März 2012)

fahrt mal zum Bremsenfeld und check mal da die anderen Strecken!

Ich freu mich auf Sonntag!!!


----------



## Prezident (3. März 2012)

bin an beiden tagen dabei sowas kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @tb: oder bist du morgen auch schon dabei???


 

keine ahnung,,komme grade aus dem wirtshaus,,,ich wollte eigentlich mit dem fb anreisen.
der meldet sich aber nicht!!!
wo bist du fb???
so rein körperlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. März 2012)

ich bin an diesem wochenende in gedanken bei euch
ich hab zu arbeiten
für euch zur einstimmung


immer schön drücken 
uuuund ziehen

und die whips schön hoch raus
achtet auf baumwipfel
viel spass!


[ame="http://vimeo.com/36688845"]Sicily On A Shoestring. Bernard Kerr rides the land of the Godfather. episode 1. on Vimeo[/ame]



ach
und 
nehmt dies noch:
(ich hatte das vorher noch gar nicht gesehen - komisch)
http://bike-channel.tv/film/trailmaster-wildkogel-3-tage-bikechallenge-in-neukirchen


----------



## Totoxl (3. März 2012)

Ich werde es auch nicht schaffen. Die Emsländer warten bis die Sone höher steht und dann kommen wir auch mal die W-taler besuchen.

Allen anderen viel Spaß...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. März 2012)

freu mich schon......und bin auch wieder online!!!! Jippi


----------



## enduro pro (3. März 2012)

auch das noch.....  war so schön ruhig hier


----------



## enduro pro (3. März 2012)

so, morgen ist für mich nix glüder...nur zur info für die, die es wissen sollten..nicht warten ich komme nicht mit...

um 10.00 werd ich allerdings ne kleine runde hier drehen...heute schon ein paar nette neue sachen gesehen..schlabber, genau das richtige für dich


----------



## Prezident (3. März 2012)

Die Ketten und Meinereiner sind heute schonmal die Tour für morgen abgefahren
Ist für jeden was dabei und bringt absolut Spaß
Geilomat


----------



## avid49 (3. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> so, morgen ist für mich nix glüder...nur zur info für die, die es wissen sollten..nicht warten ich komme nicht mit...
> 
> um 10.00 werd ich allerdings ne kleine runde hier drehen...heute schon ein paar nette neue sachen gesehen..schlabber, genau das richtige für dich



Ich könnte auch,aber erst um 11Uhr!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. März 2012)

Prezi: in Gedanken bin ich bei Euch


----------



## Prezident (3. März 2012)

echt schade chris.. das holen wir aber nach ich hab übernächste woche urlaub dann kommste bei gutem wetter


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> cool!!
> 
> @tb: oder bist du morgen auch schon dabei???


 
leider nicht,der fb kommt nicht aus der winterdepri und allein möchte ich auch nicht fahren.davon abgesehen das ich um 17:00 uhr wieder in ibbtown sein muß lohnt sich der aufwand eher nicht.
euch extremst viel spaß und grüßt mir den glüder.
wir daheim gebliebenen werden morgen eine runde durch teutonien drehen .
ich habe außer montag jeden tag in der nächsten woche zeit zum biken,wenn jemand mit möchte bitte melden.habe da eine schöne tour in neuen gefilden auf dem zettel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondude (3. März 2012)

Ich bin morgen im Teuto auch dabei. 10.00h Bocketal?


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2012)

10:00 uhr bocketal


----------



## kleinOtze (4. März 2012)

War von euch schonmal jemand in Thale im Harz? Ein bekannter von mir macht dort grade Urlaub und hat mir den link www.rosstrappe-downhill.de geschickt. Lohnt sich die Anfahrt oder ist das nur diese eine Strecke?


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. März 2012)

is ok da. Fahr aber dann lieber nach Braunlage.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. März 2012)

keine frage,nimm braunlage.
oh,,, das reimt sich!

heute hat der teuto sich von seiner schönsten seite gezeigt,sonne ,,sonne,,sonne.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. März 2012)

am mittwoch fahren der enduro und ich eine größere  tour ganz ohne teuto.
die reise führt  durch  mysteriöse orte,
püttenbeck,hundertscheffelsaat,querenberg ,rudolfhalde um nur einige zu nennen.
an einem von diesen geheimnisvollen orten(der hier nicht genannt ist) haben fleißige biker ein paar schöne sachen gebaut.
bei interesse bitte melden.


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2012)

nur kurz!
will den platz für die fahrer aus dem bergischen nicht blockieren

wann wollt ihr los tb?


----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ..heute schon ein paar nette neue sachen gesehen..schlabber, genau das richtige für dich



du machst mich neugierig


----------



## diddie40 (4. März 2012)

hey schlabberkette-ketta, wie war euer we im glüder, habe gestern und heute auch auf´m bike gesessen. mit ca.15 km/h und das im dickstem gang bin ich so 1 stündchen durchs münsterlend geeiert. da der muskel  noch schmerzt, wenn die kurbel im oberen totem punkt ist, bin ich im großen gang gefahren, hat zwar noch nichts mit biken zu tun, war mehr krankengymnastik, aber es geht wieder los. grüße aus dem münsterland und viel spaß auf den neuen geheimnissvollen trails am mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> will den platz für die fahrer aus dem bergischen nicht blockieren



wir sind zurück
aus dem glüder
und was soll ich sagen

es war ein MEGA wochenende!!!

samstag war schon extrem geil und sehr entspannt
mit ketta und prezi

aber heute am sonntag
mit den teutonen...
ich weiß nicht wie ich das formulieren soll...

ich habe heute wieder dinge sehen und miterleben müssen....

..beeindruckend und erschreckend zugleich 

lässige frauen mit style und eleganz!!
manchmal mit bodenturnaktionen
sehr schön anzusehen....

zu allem bereite männer mit augenzuhaudrauftaktik
ohne angst und ahnung was sie da tun!!!

wer braucht schon eine kettensäge, wenn der scotti mitfährt
die bäume zittern bei seinem anblick
gute besserung btw dir und deiner felge


----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hey schlabberkette-ketta, wie war euer we im glüder, habe gestern und heute auch auf´m bike gesessen. mit ca.15 km/h und das im dickstem gang bin ich so 1 stündchen durchs münsterlend geeiert. da der muskel  noch schmerzt, wenn die kurbel im oberen totem punkt ist, bin ich im großen gang gefahren, hat zwar noch nichts mit biken zu tun, war mehr krankengymnastik, aber es geht wieder los. grüße aus dem münsterland und viel spaß auf den neuen geheimnissvollen trails am mittwoch



spätestens in zwei wochen bist du fit für glüder
sagt die therapeutin!! und ich auch...

dann gibt´s ne diddie-welcome-back-on-bike-glüder-tour


----------



## scott-bussi (4. März 2012)

Ja war klasse heute. Ein wenig verlustreich...
Langsam mache ich der Schlabberkette den Titel "Zerstörer" abspenstig!!

Apropos, hat jemand Ahnung vom Zentrieren???


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> am mittwoch fahren der enduro und ich eine größere  tour ganz ohne teuto.
> die reise führt  durch  mysteriöse orte,
> püttenbeck,hundertscheffelsaat,querenberg ,rudolfhalde um nur einige zu nennen.
> an einem von diesen geheimnisvollen orten(der hier nicht genannt ist) haben fleißige biker ein paar schöne sachen gebaut.
> bei interesse bitte melden.


Höhrt sich nach sieben Tälertour an. Schade wollte Mittwoch was mit den Mtb machen habe aber nichts passendes im Keller stehen für die recht anspruchvolle Tour, naja fahr dann halt im Rochus!!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. März 2012)

Ach ja, noch was TB war heut aufn Rad brauchst bald keine Angst mehr haben beim Autofahren bin bald wieder dabei, du kleiner Schisser!!!! Scotti was willste den daran noch zentrieren!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ja war klasse heute.



das hört sich doch gut an
also immer noch fit

ich hab zwei vorschlaghämmer
wär dir damit geholfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (4. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ja war klasse heute. Ein wenig verlustreich...
> Langsam mache ich der Schlabberkette den Titel "Zerstörer" abspenstig!!
> 
> Apropos, hat jemand Ahnung vom Zentrieren???


 
habe leider meinen vorschlaghammer verlegt, sonst hätte ich dir das wohl gerichtet, bei dir denn alles heile geblieben?


----------



## Prezident (4. März 2012)

2 tage glüder war der knaller ich merke jeden einzelnen muskel war ne schäne tour heute mit euch mädels


----------



## scott-bussi (4. März 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Scotti was willste den daran noch zentrieren!!!!



Wieso???
Hier ein bißchen an den Speichen drehen, dort ein bißchen an den Nippeln ziehen und schon ist die Felge wie neu!!

Ach ja, den gebrochenen Felgen-Stoß tüddeln wir mit ein wenig Sekundenkleber wieder zusammen.

Hätte ich fast vergessen:
Schulte danke für den Abschleppdienst!!!!
Ich glaube ich packe Dich und Jana_Türlich auf den nächsten Touren in meinen Rucksack. Ich brauche scheinbar immer Hilfe von einem vom euch


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. März 2012)

Nabend ihr,

fands auch wie üblich super mit euch!! Auch wenn ich heute die pussyrunde hingelegt habe, hat's viel Spaß gemacht!

Und scotti: gerne doch!! Hauptsache du bist heil geblieben, alles andere ist doch selbstverständlich!!!!

Schönen Abend!
@Otto: Jetzt sag nicht, ich muss die Tage auf dich verzichten?


----------



## Prezident (4. März 2012)

doch ich brauch min ne woche ruhe und erholung von den 2 tagen schmerz und quälerei


----------



## rigger (4. März 2012)

Na dann.habt ihr ja mal wieder alles gegeben....


----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Langsam mache ich der Schlabberkette den Titel "Zerstörer" abspenstig!!



abspenstig? 
gegen deine zerstöraktionen bin ich ein waisenkind
diesen titel hast du dir schon längst verdient!!!!


----------



## Prezident (4. März 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/244639/

irgendwie bekomm ich lust auf norwegen wenn ich das so sehe


----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/244639/
> 
> irgendwie bekomm ich lust auf norwegen wenn ich das so sehe



und watt iss hiermit?:


----------



## Prezident (4. März 2012)

wiedermal ein super vid schlabber 
da bekomm ich ja direkt wieder bock auf noch ne runde glüder mit euch jungs und mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2012)

danke 
und ja, glüdern macht voll bock


----------



## Prezident (4. März 2012)

auf auf schlabber die letzten 2 tage müssen noch zum vid produziert werden


----------



## rigger (4. März 2012)

Wo ios denn der teil wo Scotti zum "Zerstörer" wird? ZENSUR??!!

Mit was hat er dich bestochen, ich biete das doppelte!!


----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2012)

rigger
das ist das vid von letzter woche
da war das laufrad von scotti noch grade

das material von gestern und heute wird demnächst zum vid verwurstet..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. März 2012)

Schönes Video! Wir sollten mal Material austauschen und ein best of the Year Video zusammenschnipseln. So mit verschiedenen Perspektiven usw.


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich habe außer montag jeden tag in der nächsten woche zeit zum biken,wenn jemand mit möchte bitte melden.habe da eine schöne tour in neuen gefilden auf dem zettel.



Willste dich Dienstag schon mal für eure Mittwochstour warmfahren? 
Ab ca. 12:00 habe ich Zeit.


----------



## Prezident (5. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itE7GWPrxkQ"]Kantenklatscher und Federwegkatapulte      - YouTube[/nomedia]


die musik


----------



## rigger (5. März 2012)




----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2012)

"straßen sind für mädchen..." Fb hast das video gesehen und gehör was die da so singen 

da mußt du dieses jahr noch nen menge nachholen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (5. März 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Kantenklatscher und Federwegkatapulte      - YouTube
> 
> 
> die musik



prezi
ich glaub du brauchst mal ne ladung bike dvds
vor dem nächsten besuch bei euch gibt´s ne kollekte für dich


was ist mit mittwoch?
wann wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> und watt iss hiermit?:




Super Video  auch die Mädels fahren richtig gut!


----------



## scott-bussi (5. März 2012)

Jau, der Zico hat echt was gelernt!!


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2012)

jojo, das ist noch vollkommen offen..sollte denke ich mal so gegen mittag los gehen, die tour braucht zeit, hat einiges an strecke....


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. März 2012)

Mittwoch!? Bin dabei!


----------



## Totoxl (5. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Kona Gemeinde, ich weiß nicht wie ich anfangen soll, außer meiner Frau kann ich ja keiner Frau so wirklich lange treu bleiben und des halb ist es aus....

Der Stinker und ich werden in Zukunft verschiedene Trails fahren. Es hat immer versucht mir alles recht zumachen, Wurzeln gebügelt usw. Aber ich bin halt ein schlechter Kerl. Das Fahrgestell ist Top, aber es macht die Optik nicht weg. Ich dachte ich wäre selbstbewusst genug um mit einer nicht so hübsche Braut auf den Trails zu flanieren,  aber die Blicke der anderen störten mich zunehmend. Außerdem habe ich schon eine Zeit lang ein Auge auf ein anderes Schätzchen geworfen, so war es an der Zeit ein Schlussstrich zu ziehen. Ich bin mal gespannt wie meine Kumpels auf die neue reagieren und ob sie den Stinker vermissen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (5. März 2012)

Du Wahnsinniger!!!!!!!


----------



## sx2cruiser (5. März 2012)

Ich fand die Tour war genial und gleichzeitig schmerzreich,
Dank an die Damen  und Herren und vor allem schlabber fÃ¼r 
Deine Hilfestellung immer(tips)ð


----------



## herby-hancoc (5. März 2012)

Wie heißt den deine neue oder ist es ein er


----------



## Prezident (5. März 2012)

Hey Meißel aka sx2cruiser
Schmerz und Schinderei war angesagt Jo  das erste mal das ich nach dem biken auch was in den armen gemerkt habe
Aber du bist diesmal super gefahren... RESPEKT


----------



## Totoxl (5. März 2012)

Ein Schluchten Drehmoment Rahmen mit weißer Schrift auf schwarzem Grund.

Christian was soll  ich machen, so bin ich halt. 
Ein Kona Ähntuhrasch hätte mich ja auch gereizt, aber die Gräten sind einfach zu lang für den Bock.


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. März 2012)

mit ein bischen Glück können wir ja dann alle zusammen mit Dir in die Flitterwochen. Willingen und Co. hat bis dahin sicher offen.


----------



## Totoxl (5. März 2012)

Flitterwochen in Willingen  das wäre schön


----------



## sx2cruiser (5. März 2012)

Danke prezðich hatte auch jemand der den weg 
Auskundschaftet und mir gezeigt hat wo die Fallen 
sindðððððð


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2012)

du machst mich traurig toto,sehr traurig.

neulich in der fußgängerzone:

mein hund ist mein bester gefährte.

das mag sein,aber häßlich ist er.

da haben sie recht,ich werde ihn einschläfern lassen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2012)

@papa joe
12:00 uhr am dörenther berg ist perfekt.bist du ganz sicher am start?

@jojo+enduro
wann soll es mittwoch losgehen?

ich war heute im größten zweirad-center deutschlands,gekauft habe ich nichts.
da hat der chrisxrossi in dem ,wahrscheinlich,kleinsten zweirad-center deutschlands mehr zu bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (5. März 2012)

Jupp, 12:00 Uhr bin ich am Parkplatz!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2012)

perfekt,,hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich ab heute 3 wochen urlaub habe?
wenn nicht dann hole ich das jetzt nach,,,,ich habe ab heute 3 wochen urlaub.


----------



## jojo2 (5. März 2012)

wat romantisch hier
da hät ich was für euch
das passt
is auch so verklärt
(wie die seite vorher, wo toto seine beichte ablechte)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19444/h

aba toto in echt:
wat sollen deine radfahrkumpel jetzt(!) von dir denken


außer schlabber
(hat der vielleicht das stinky schon gekauft, könnte ihn ja aushalten)


----------



## derearl (5. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wat romantisch hier
> da hät ich was für euch
> das passt
> is auch so verklärt
> ...



Scheeeeen  Will auch


----------



## jojo2 (5. März 2012)

du hast ja schon gesagt
ab morgen soll´s sonne geben
auch dann macht´s auch spass
(und wenn ichd as richtig verstanden habe, sehen wir uns 
ja sowieso bald mal im hüggel, oder
bei ibbtown)
- bis dahin!


----------



## schlabberkette (5. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Der Stinker und ich werden in Zukunft verschiedene Trails fahren.



HERLZICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH TOTO
YOU MADE MY DAY 

...und nein jojo..
das konageschwür ist nicht bei mir gelandet!!!
dafür habe ich dein schönes video gesehen..TOLL 

@tb
was ziehst du in deinem urlaub eigentlich an????

@prezi
faicel heißt nicht meißel 

@sx2cruiser
immer wieder gerne!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @tb
> was ziehst du in deinem urlaub eigentlich an????
> !


 
wenn ich das nur wüßte!!!dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich schon weg.
wenn es wirklich nach finale geht!!!oh gott!!!!was trägt mann da???
worauf stehen die französischen senioritas denn?
ich werde mein trauma einfach nicht los.


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> perfekt,,hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich ab heute 3 wochen urlaub habe?
> wenn nicht dann hole ich das jetzt nach,,,,ich habe ab heute 3 wochen urlaub.



Nein, hattest du noch nicht erwähnt, aber ich freue mir nen Ast für dich!
Habe ich schon erwähnt dass ich seit fast 5 Monaten, genau seit dem 09.10.11 nicht mehr mit euch biken war??? 
Welch eine Schande!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2012)

führst du tagebuch????
kannst du mir sagen was ich an dem tag an hatte???
nicht das ich morgen in dem gleichen outfit  auftrete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (5. März 2012)

Nein, ich führe nicht Tagebuch, ich habe nur gerade das Aufnahmeformular vom Krankenhaus hier liegen 

Was du anhattest weiss ich nicht mehr, aber ich ich vertraue Blind (ha, Wortwitz!) auf dein hervorragend stielsicheres Auftreten in geschmackvoller Garderobe.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2012)

super,,dann kann ich ja doch noch mal die 2011er kollektion aus dem altkleidersack ziehen.


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> worauf stehen die französischen senioritas denn?



frag mal den richi
der weiß worauf die senioren-ritas stehen...!!!

schönen urlaub!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (6. März 2012)

ich habe letztens gehört
in ihren fruchtbaren tagen stehen die auf ein markantes kinn und eher auf den männlichen kraftvollen typ, in der unfruchtbaren zeit eher auf ein weiches gesicht und den verständnissvollen typen.


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2012)

diddie
du hast eindeutig zuviel goldenes blatt, frau im bild, brigitte, freizeitrevue, apothekenrundschau und andere fachzeitschriften im krankenhaus konsumiert


----------



## enduro pro (6. März 2012)

wie, was, wo...der toto wird vernünftig  was wird es denn werden????? ahhh, eine dropmuschi...machst du dem FB dann konkurrenz...

TB, so um 12 ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (6. März 2012)

das kann sein, deswegen setzte ich mich jetzt auf´s rad und dreh´ne lockere mädchenstraßenmünsterlandrunde


----------



## rigger (6. März 2012)

Ich hab gelesen das willingen, wenn das wetter so bleibt, am 31.3 aufmachen will! :thumbup:


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2012)

morgen 12:00 uhr treff , treffpunkt gibt es per pn,trails und wirtschaftswege außerhalb vom teuto stehen im programmheft.
apropo programmheft,heute wurde eine neue seite im teutonischen programmheft hinzugefügt.
ich glaube der chrisxrossi hat ein foto von dem ,,,,ähh,,trail!??!!! gemacht.


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. März 2012)

ein kleines Video von der Kletteraktion, kein Foto. Leider hab ich aber kein Video von Deiner Kamikaze Action machen können. Wir sollten auch niemanden den Hang zeigen, es wäre unverantwortlich einen von uns da runter fahren zu lassen, das kann nicht gut gehen.
Na, Neugierig?


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. März 2012)

Naja, ne Wegbeschreibung kann man ja geben: Nach unten. Steil!
Schade dass das nicht Dokumentiert wurde. Aber es hat sich wieder gezeigt, der TB hat einfach die dicksten... äh ich meine das dickste Kona Rad. Sehr geil.


----------



## enduro pro (6. März 2012)

ist er es gefahren, das ding, da oben, da wo man normal nur schaut und nicht möchte


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. März 2012)

ja ist er, und dann auch noch richtig schnell. Dabei hat er fast noch eine Birke gefällt.

Und Papa Joe wollte uns weiss machen, daß er schon 5 Monate nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen hätte. Dafür wäre die Runde eigentlich zu schnell gewesen.


----------



## scott-bussi (6. März 2012)

Ach alles paperlapap und Herumgerede von wegen Danger und so!!

Das ist alles gar nichts gegen die Teutonen im Glüder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Todesmutig stürzten wir uns in die Schlangengrube!!
Eine Steilabfahrt nach der anderen wurde unter widrigsten Bedingungen gemeistert. Dabei hat der eine oder andere Baum vor Angst geschlottert!!!!
Laufräder wurden im Adrenalinrausch gekillt(nein ich sage nicht von wem)!!!
Männlein wie auch Weiblein trotzten allen Schwierigkeiten und verbrachten einen tollen Tag im Glüder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, das mußte mal gesagt werden. 
Und an alle Luschen, die ihr aus den seltsamsten Gründen abgesagt habt, auch euer Tag wird kommen, wo ihr euch im Glüder verewigen könnt!

Halleluja!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. März 2012)

Halleluja. Der Tag wird kommen. Ich hoffe bald.


----------



## enduro pro (6. März 2012)

amen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (6. März 2012)

Weise Worte Scotti


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> . Dabei hat der eine oder andere Baum vor Angst geschlottert!!!!
> !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Halleluja!!


 
vor angst geschlottert oder vor lachen gebogen ?


----------



## rigger (6. März 2012)

Erst nr. 1 und dann nr. 2!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. März 2012)

hey Macke Laufrad is fertig 200 Euro Bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. März 2012)

Kannste verrechnen mit den Fahrtkosten und der Umzugshilfe


----------



## scott-bussi (6. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> vor angst geschlottert oder vor lachen gebogen ?



Da gab es nichts zu lachen!
Wir haben keine Gefangenen gemacht!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2012)

der schlabber-video wird in teutonien schon mit spannung erwartet.


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2012)

der schlabber lädt grad DAS vid hoch 

















iss aber nicht aus´m glüder 
iss von heute aus´m pott 

nur damit ihr auch mal was anderes seht
außer immer nur glüderglüderglüderglüder.......

obwohl,
die trashszenen von sonntag im glüder sind sensationell
wenn ihr wüsstet was ich alles aufgenommen habe.....

ach, ich lass mir einfach noch ein bischen zeit mit dem glüdervid
gut ding will weile haben
ein guter wein entsteht auch nicht in 7 tagen
und ein gutes pils braucht auch 7 minuten...


----------



## rigger (6. März 2012)

Mach mal hinne Schlabber!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> obwohl,
> die trashszenen von sonntag im glüder sind sensationell
> wenn ihr wüsstet was ich alles aufgenommen habe.....


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2012)

so siehts im pott aus:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19464

nix für´n scotti
da stehen bäume


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2012)

für scotti
http://www.weidenfloete.de/informationen/natur-heilt/baum-umarmen/baum_umarmen.php


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

schlabber
in deinem vid kann man sehr schön sehen, 
warum du so fahren kannst wie du fährst
du tust was dafür.
sehr schön


----------



## scott-bussi (7. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> für scotti
> http://www.weidenfloete.de/informationen/natur-heilt/baum-umarmen/baum_umarmen.php



Danke TB!

Ich wußte doch das Du in deinem umfangreichen Teutopedia-Archiv etwas für mich findest.

Ich werde am WE mal gezielt versuchen geistigen Kontakt mit den Bäumen im Teuto auzunehmen. Das mit dem körperlichen Kontakt klappt schon recht gut.

Aber ich glaube es ist wirklich Zeit diese Beziehung in eine höhere, geistige Ebene zu führen.

Hosianna!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

eine frage scotti,,,warst du früher meßdiener?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

tb
du hast ja für märz schon die anmeldung für das nächste endurorennen 
angekündigt
ich kann natürlich wieder nicht dabei sein - bin krank, dämpfer oder gabel sind in der wartung
oder kette is gerissen

und da hab ich trotzdem einen vorschlag zu machen 
damit auch die techniker und guten radfahrer wie der schlabber 
mal ne chance haben:  in einer sektion   fahren ohne kette 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/30589920"]SingleTraction chain-less MTB challenge on Vimeo[/ame]


ach 
das war bestimmt zu langweilig für euch
nehmt dann dies!
(musste grad was wegen norwegen nachschlagen und stolperte dann hier drüber)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13718165"]Tricopter VS. Downhill Duds - FPV on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## scott-bussi (7. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> eine frage scotti,,,warst du früher meßdiener?



Ich doch nicht! Ich hatte Angst vor dem Pfarrer


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

angst vor dem pfarrer ?
dann ist das auf den folgenden bildern erst recht nichts für dich.
den spielplatz haben wir heute auf unserer tour gefunden.


----------



## Totoxl (7. März 2012)

Uh, da hat jemand ganz schön gebastelt.
Ihr seid ja schon wieder da. Wie lange wart ihr den unterwegs?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

@jojo
dein vorschlag fand bei der teuto race association großen anklang und wird in das programm aufgenommen.

@toto
3 stunden , 27km,5 anstiege,5 abfahrten,0 pausen.


----------



## kleinOtze (7. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> so siehts im pott aus:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19464
> 
> ...




sieht schön flowig aus


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

tb was ist das eine da??
ein katapult???

wo war eigentlich m.n. in den letzten wochen????


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

wir dachten erst das es sich um eine lawinensperre handelt,als wir dann näher kamen viel der verdacht auf eine abschußrampe für eine v2.
nach genauerer betrachtung hat es sich eindeutig als "holzbauwerk  das sich zum befahren  mit einem fahrrad eignet " (heißt das so im beamtendeutsch?)herausgestellt.
die landezonen sind auch nicht nach din,die jungs sind anders.


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

ich habe in der ig rostige speiche einen video von den jungs verlinkt,dann weiß man auch warum die solche abschußrampen bauen.


----------



## Prezident (7. März 2012)

chris und teuto
wie schaut es nächste woche (in der woche) mit ner runde glüder aus bei euch bei passenden wetter? teuto hat ja auch urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

tja prezi,
danke für die einladung aber ich hoffe das wir ab sonntag in  apt sind .


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

jo
hab ich mir gedacht

also an apt hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht (skifahren?)


ich war noch ein paar posts vohrer
wat schreibt ihr auch so schnell


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die landezonen sind auch nicht nach din,die jungs sind anders.



jo
hab ich mir gedacht


jo
nu ist es richtig
so ungefähr jedenfalls


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. März 2012)

kurzfristig planen wir gerade einen Trip in die Provence. Wir werden wohl Samstag starten. Hättest Du nicht auch Zeit für eine knappe Woche?


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

ah
die jungs aus recke


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

ihr seid so schnell
jetzt noch´n post von mir
aber jetzt nicht dazwischen schreiben

nächste woche 
habe ich 43 einzeltermine
und einen termin, bei dem ich wieder kollegen helfen muss
aber danke der nachfrage




schaiße


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

ach ist das kacke


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

schaiße


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

jetzt


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

weiß


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

ich auch


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

30 sekunden warten!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

warum du so


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

immer 30 sekunden warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

beiträge auf deinem


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

was denn?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

konto hast
für viele mehr hatte ich oben keine zeit mehr


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

m.n. kann das aber besser als ich


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

zum glück liest hier keiner mit
oder ketta?
kannst du lesen?

hoffentlich nicht


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

hier in der ig kann man sowas ja mal machen,im forum würde man sofort für bescheuert erklärt werden.


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. März 2012)

Ihr habt wohl ne menge Zeit am ende des Tages über


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

so jetzt wieder,meine tinte war alle.


----------



## schlabberkette (7. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schlabber
> in deinem vid kann man sehr schön sehen,
> warum du so fahren kannst wie du fährst
> du tust was dafür.
> sehr schön



danke jojo
von nix kommt nix...

und so´ne session ohne die ketten
also ohne die schlabbernden ketten
also ich meine ohne diese fahrradketten wäre echt mal ne klasse sache 
und wenn dann ketta und schlabberkette trotzdem startberechtigt wären, fänden wir das auch sehr kuhl


----------



## scott-bussi (7. März 2012)

Was issn jetz mit dem Glüder Video?
Wann kommen die Schandtaten der tapferen, baumfällenden Teutonen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

eine aktion ohne ketten ohne die  ketten?
das wird es nicht geben,sollst schließlich  im fairen kampf deinen titel als teutonischer enduromeister verlieren.
die strecke für diese sonderprüfung steht schon fest.

zieht euch warm an
 ,es wird heiß


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

ein kalter schauer läuft mir über den rücken


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12740

hast auch allen grund dazu,,,,,,,,,,

21.04.2012

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12740


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. März 2012)

Hier unser großzügig gestaltetes Wohn-Schlaf und Esszimmer. Zum Klo gehts einfach durch den Reisverschluss, es reicht wenn man ihn einen kleinen Schlitz öffnet


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2012)

kuhl
am 21.04. hab ich in ms eine kleine fortbildung
aber nur bis 12 uhr
das müsste ich schaffen

dann brauch ich noch nich mal den helm während der fortbildung tragen
dann hab ich ja zeit genug, den unterwegs aufzusetzen
ich will endlich mal sagen können

ICH WAR DABEI!

viel spass euch in fronckraich


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

cool,
ist gebucht?


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. März 2012)

Anfrage ist per Email raus. Dürfte aber klappen, ich war so oft da und nie waren die Dinger belegt. Woran das nur liegt?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

das wird schon klappen,daß wir auch einen fb dabei haben brauchen die ja erst mal nicht wissen.
fb willst du oben oder unten schlafen?


----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2012)

´habe ich bei den jungs in hilterforum gelesen



Kalles schrieb:


> Auch in Holland kann man MTB fahren
> 
> Das war auf eine ca. 30 km Strecke in Zeddam, die von Specialized betreut wird.
> Eine nette Strecke auf der man richtig Gas geben kann. Sie zu befahren war das Bonbon während einer Schulung bei Specialized.
> ...



ein grund kein specialized zu kaufen, ist wohl eher ne teststrecke für hollandräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (7. März 2012)

Dies Ding kostet 120 die Woche für 8 Personen. Wir bevorzugen dann doch lieber die rustikalen Variante. Der TB muss Nachts öfter raus, da is das dann mit dem Reisverschluss die praktischere Methode.


----------



## schlabberkette (7. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Was issn jetz mit dem Glüder Video?
> Wann kommen die Schandtaten der tapferen, baumfällenden Teutonen??



glüder?
was ist das eigentlich???


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2012)

glüder war früher mal ein waldgebiet mit einheimischen baumbestand  in der nähe von solingen,dann kam der scotti.
er hat es sich zur aufgabe gemacht das einheimische gehölz durch kontakten ,bevorzugt mit dem vorderrad,in einen gemeinen felgenbaum zu verwandeln.
seit dem gibt es sie in jedem handel für autoteile und jedem baumarkt.


@chrisxrossi
frankreichkarte ist bestellt


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2012)

hey TB...

gibt's schon ne strecke für den termin ???

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12740

man muß ja noch was üben, damit die chancen steigen


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2012)

ach trag dich einfach ein
wir finden schon was


----------



## rigger (8. März 2012)

Die Provence ist ein schönes fleckchen Erde, da war ich vor 15 jahren mal wandern mit sack und pack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey TB...
> 
> gibt's schon ne strecke für den termin ???
> 
> ...


 
es wird 2 ,evtl. sogar 3, strecken geben,2 davon stehen schon fest.
soll ich die strecken bekannt geben oder bis zum rennen für mich behalten?
mir egal,
für die leute von außerhalb aber ein nachteil.
erst mal nur soviel,jeder kann die strecken locker fahren und mit der brechstange ist da nichts zu holen.
flow ist angesagt.
zerbrecht euch nicht den kopf,welche strecken das sind,ihr kommt nicht drauf.

die strecken sind in unmittelbarer nähe zum treffpunkt , also kein langes hin und her kurven und der jojo kann sein ganzes filmstudio aufbauen.


----------



## diddie40 (8. März 2012)

was macht denn die bikegemeinde am we?


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2012)

liegt am wetter... wenn es gut werden sollte wollte ich am sonntag ne schöne tour machen....noch wer lust???


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2012)

ich muss mal sehen...
mein dämpfer (rp 23) macht grad probleme
der quietscht (innen), hört sich wie trocken an
den nehm ich aber wohl besser nicht selber auseinander?

fischmitfahrrad (liest hier bestimmt nicht mit)
fischmitfahrrad hat an ihrem minxy einen dhx 3.0
vielleicht merkt die´s ja nicht wenn ich...

mal schauen
(diddie und enduro: muss ich meinen dämpfer wieder einschicken?)


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2012)

nein, luftkammer aufschrauben, schauen ob trocken und wenn ja etwas fox gabelöl einfüllen...nen teelöffen reicht..sollte nicht zu dickflüssig sein um alle ecken der dichtungen zu erreichen...das war, zusammenschrauben und luft wieder drauf..fertig...ach, doch nicht ganz..wenn schon mal auseinander kannste alle dichtungen auch noch schön fetten...goldenslick oder judybutter soll gut gehen...


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2012)

danke
dann probier ich das mal


----------



## rigger (8. März 2012)

Am 21. schaff ich es erst um 1330 zum Treffpunkt, je nach dem wo der ist.... 

Was für Maße hat dein Dämpfer jojo? 200x57 oder 190x50?


----------



## diddie40 (8. März 2012)

wenn du die luftkammer nicht aufschrauben kannst oder willst, kannst du auch nur die luft ablassen, das ventil rausdrehen, ventilrausdreher gibt es in jedem baumarkt, fahrradgeschäft, oder autoreifenfritzen, füllst ca.5mm oel in eine spritze durch das ventilloch rein, ventil wieder reinschrauben, luft aufpumpen, fertig


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2012)

das geht auch  wobei aufschrauben und reinsehen besser ist, falls sich da doch was gelöst hat biste auf der sicheren seite...und das ist auch kein hexenwerk...


----------



## diddie40 (8. März 2012)

stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (8. März 2012)

Jau, endlich mal wieder eine schöne Tour durch den Teuto! 
Daumen drücken fürs Wetter!!!


enduro pro schrieb:


> liegt am wetter... wenn es gut werden sollte wollte ich am sonntag ne schöne tour machen....noch wer lust???


----------



## scott-bussi (8. März 2012)

@jojo
Ich würde kein Dämpferöl sondern einfaches Motoröl nehmen. Hat bessere Schmiereigenschaften als Dämpferöl. Nehme ich für meine Gabel auch immer.
(Nur für die Schmierung, nicht für die Dämpfung!)


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2012)

praktisch richtig, doch hab ich die erfahrung gemacht, das das gabelöl deutlich besser geht im luftdämpfer... dafür muß man allerdings öfter schmieren...


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2012)

ich brauche 200ml gabelöl in 5w .... hat noch wer was zu hause???????

auch gern im tausch gegen 7.5wer


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2012)

rigger das weiß ich nicht
ich bin´s jojo
woher soll ich das wissen??
(aber danke der nachfrage)

das mit dem ventilrausdrehen klingt auch nicht schlecht 

ventilrausdreher
was es nicht alles gibt...

tb hast du das schon mal gehört?
ventilrausdreher

sach nicht ja!


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2012)

ach und wegen des öls
das hol ich mir in kleinsten mengen bei meinem motorradhändler
die waren da ganz begeistert von meiner hübschen gabel


----------



## chrisxrossi (8. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich brauche 200ml gabelöl in 5w .... hat noch wer was zu hause???????
> 
> auch gern im tausch gegen 7.5wer



Ich.


----------



## scott-bussi (8. März 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Jau, endlich mal wieder eine schöne Tour durch den Teuto!
> Daumen drücken fürs Wetter!!!



jau mal wieder im Teuto Bäume fällen


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2012)

aber du bist doch schon weg im urlaub  willst tauschen 7.5 gegen 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb hast du das schon mal gehört?
> ventilrausdreher
> 
> sach nicht ja!


 

ja klar!!!
die habe habe ich früher im fahrradstand immer verkloppt.


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2012)

hasse noch welche übrig von damallls?
was hast du noch so im bauchladen

oh
ich muss wieder los
bis morgen
schreibt nicht so viel


----------



## rigger (8. März 2012)

Wenn du nen 190er dämpfer hättest könnte ich dir meinen ersatzdämpfer anbieten...


----------



## Totoxl (8. März 2012)

Hier ist geht es ja schon wieder Rund. Verstehe nur Bahnhof, Dämpfer, Urlaub, Gabel, Frankreich und Öl. Egal, ich wünsche allen bei ihren Vorhaben viel Spaß und Glück.


----------



## Papa-Joe (8. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich brauche 200ml gabelöl in 5w .... hat noch wer was zu hause???????
> 
> auch gern im tausch gegen 7.5wer



Jau, bei mir sind sogar noch fast 250ml drin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn du die Tage in Emsdetten bist, kannstes dir gern abholen.

Falls du die Tage in Emsdetten bist


----------



## Dr. Hase (8. März 2012)

Moin!

Ich habe eure Video's hier im Forum gesehen (von schlabberkette und rigger) und den ein oder anderen Trail wiedererkannt ;-) Ich würde mich gerne mal mit nem Kumpel bei euch Teutonen einklinken? Habe mal schnell die letzten 3000 Post's überflogen und gesehen das ihr am Sonntag ne Runde drehen wollt?

Ich komme gebürtig aus Ibbenbüren und bin immer mal wieder zum biken im Teuto.

Also dann, falls ihr dieses Wochenende eine Runde dreht, lasst es mich wissen 

Grüße
Jp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hasse noch welche übrig von damallls?
> was hast du noch so im bauchladen


 
verhauen habe ich die , nicht verkauft,verkloppt,nicht verkloppt,weil die typen immer die ventile rausgedreht haben,mittlerweile soll es solche(achtung!reimt sich jetzt gleich) strolche  in jedem baumarkt und bei jedem  zweiradfuzzi zu kaufen geben.
da fahre ich demnächst mal hin!
im bauchladen waren nur stinkbomben und die  ergebnisse der nächsten mathearbeit zu erwerben.
später dann auch doktorarbeiten ,aber das ist ja heute nichts besonderes mehr.


----------



## diddie40 (8. März 2012)

jojo, so geschickt wie du in solchen sachen bist, geht es auch ohne ventilausdreher. du brauchst noch nicht mal den dämpfer ausbauen.
1. du drehst das bike so, dass das ventil nach oben zeigt.
2. du schraubst den ventildeckel ab
3. mit einem spitzen gegenstand ( zum Beispiel kleiner imbus von deinem tool ) drückst du auf das ventil, so dass die luft entweicht.
4. nun ist dein geschick und deine intilligens gefragt: da wo luft raus kann, kann auch oel rein
kannst auch das nähmaschinenoel deiner frau nehmen, dann haste es komplett umsonst, es sei denn, du bekommst danach ärger von ihr


----------



## diddie40 (8. März 2012)

noch was
was das feintuning mit dem richtigen oel angeht, nimmst du in einem jahr natürlich besseres oel, dann kannst du ja vergleichen, vorrausgesetzt du weißt noch wie es war, als du frisches nähmaschinenoel eingefüllt hattest.

man, ist das....


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> , Urlaub, , Frankreich . Egal, ich wünsche allen bei ihren Vorhaben viel Spaß und Glück.


 
danke toto,
daß wichtigste haben wir schon mal,ein ziel.
auto,unterkunft usw. muß sich noch bis morgen ergeben.
man ist urlaub geil.
da wo der pfeil ist geht es auch hin.


----------



## scott-bussi (8. März 2012)

Super, da am indischen Ozean war ich auch schon mal. Die Gletscher da sind super!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2012)

was meinst du?


----------



## jojo2 (9. März 2012)

scotti
san diego liegt am pazifik


oh gott was für typen hier



tb
danke für das teekesselchen!
heute abend bin ich dann endlich auch mal ein gewiner


diddie
danke und die anleitung entspricht genau meinem dq
danke!
mach ich so

meine frau läuft mit nähmaschinenöl?
scheint gut zu sein das öl
die funktioniert nämlich immer noch
oh
wir waren vor ein paar tagen 30 jahre verheiratet
oh
hätt ich da was machen müssen?
nachfüllen oder so??


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (9. März 2012)

moin leute....is am Sonntag was geplannt??


----------



## diddie40 (9. März 2012)

wetter soll gut werden und ich denke für ne lockere runde durch den teuto bin ich wieder fit genug. 
11:00 parkplatz dörenther klippen?
tour richtung nasses dreieck?


----------



## jojo2 (9. März 2012)

hab grad nicht so viel zeit zu suchen
aber ich hab ja euch...


bei meiner lyrik coil (ehemals 2-step)
will ich nun endlich mal alle dichtungen austauschen
ich denke, was ich brauche, ist der service kit
muss ich dann wohl drauf achten, dass der von 2009
ist, oder kann ich auch jüngere jahrgänge verwenden?

danke danke schon mal


diddie 
du meinst sonntag 11 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (9. März 2012)

ja, sonntag 11:00 parkplatz dörenthe.


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2012)

service kit muß dem jahrgang der gabel entsprechen....ansonsten kann es sein das dir was fehlt oder nicht paßt...vor allen dingen in der dämpfereinheit, die unterscheiden sich schon in den jahrgängen...


----------



## jojo2 (9. März 2012)

danke


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2012)

einen ventilrausdreher kannst du von mir bekommen jojo,für den haben wir im auto keinen platz mehr.


----------



## jojo2 (9. März 2012)

tb
du bist echt´n kumpel
dann komme ich am montag zu euch und hol mir den ab - ja?!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2012)

der hat montag berufsschule,dienstag würde passen.
ist schon gut jojo,der hätte sowieso nicht in holland  einreisen dürfen.


----------



## jojo2 (9. März 2012)

okay dienstag
ich probier´s dann erstmal allein und mit diddies letztem vorschlag
und was is mit fb
hat der doch  sein visum für die dominakomische republik bekommen?


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2012)

der FB freut sich schon das der pfleger mal wieder nen schönen urlaub mit ihm macht 

und dann kommt ja noch die gruppensitzung in saalbach...so mit in die täler schreien und bäume umarmen...ach ne, das macht ja der scotti...na, egal, irgendwer muß halt immer therapiert werden  ich natürlich auch, nur ist es bei mir nicht so schlimm, schlimm, schlimm, schlimm, schimm ähhhhh tabletten, schnell.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2012)

heute abend um 22:00 uhr geht es los,der fb darf auch einreisen,der bürgermeister von apt ist ein großer star wars fan und hat das irgendwie gedreht.

paßt schön auf teutonien auf , sollte die möglichkeit bestehen werden wir natürlich schöne bilder schicken um euch neidisch zu machen,
22° sind gemeldet.
jetzt noch schnell packen,,,,tschüßi

was soll ich nur anziehen??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (9. März 2012)

Es ist nicht so das ich es euch nicht gönne, aber ich könnte euch gerade alle in einen Sach stecken und...

Ja, ich bin neidisch 

aber dennoch wünsche ich euch viel Spaß im Land der gehbehinderten Frösche.

Und nicht zanken, da fängt meißt einer an zu weinen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2012)

wir zanken nicht,ich habe dem fb eine ganze flasche liebesperlen gekauft,die bekommt er jeden abend zum nuckeln dann ist er am anderen tag immer ganz lieb.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. März 2012)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß in Spanien! Lasst die Bäume stehen und bringt den FB wieder mit, auch wenn es schwer fällt!


----------



## rigger (9. März 2012)

Liebesperlen...


----------



## jojo2 (9. März 2012)

passt auf eure köpfe auf
die albatrosse fliegen in den anden sehr tief
asta la vista!


----------



## Zico (10. März 2012)

Morgen!
Hier ein Song zum wachwerden...
youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hgCqz3l33kU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (10. März 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Hier ein Song zum wachwerden...
> youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hgCqz3l33kU



yeahhhh!!!!
moinmoin..


----------



## rigger (10. März 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Hier ein Song zum wachwerden...
> youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hgCqz3l33kU





Yeowww!!! ebenso Moin!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2012)

Zico....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. März 2012)

Sehr geiler song .....Zico morgen früh um 10 bei dir???


----------



## scott-bussi (10. März 2012)

Wollt ihr zusammen kuscheln??


----------



## Prezident (10. März 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Hier ein Song zum wachwerden...
> youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hgCqz3l33kU


 

 moin moin


----------



## ricobra50 (10. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,
bin gleich mit tobi um 12:30 am parkplatz dörenthe.
Ne kleine Runde fahren! Wenn jemand mitkommen will,
einfach melden!

Gruß Richard


----------



## scott-bussi (10. März 2012)

zu spät!


----------



## ricobra50 (10. März 2012)

sonntag 11:00 parkplatz dörenthe. !!


----------



## rigger (10. März 2012)

Hab grad mein On-One mit der Pike wieder aufgebaut und werde morgen mal ne runde zum einstellen hier bei mir drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2012)

wenn trocken bin ich morgen dabei...


----------



## diddie40 (10. März 2012)

ja, morgen 11:00, bin dabei

scotti, habe ja noch den origanal fox van r dämpfer für´s froggy, funktioniert gut, hat nur leichtes klackgeräusche beim einfedern, so langa du keinen hast, kannste den erst mal haben, bei mir liegt der als ersatzdämpfer rum, wenn der rocco mal streiken sollte.
hast du den rahmen gekauft, oder ist es was anderes geworden?


----------



## rigger (10. März 2012)

Das aufrüsten für saalbach geht munter weiter... ^^

Was hast du für nen rahmen gekauft scotti?


----------



## scott-bussi (10. März 2012)

Nix für Saalbach, für CC!
Ist ein grüner Frosch


----------



## Dr. Hase (10. März 2012)

Bin dann morgen auch mit dabei.
11 Uhr Parkplatz Dörenther-Klippen


----------



## Zico (10. März 2012)

Gerne!


MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Sehr geiler song .....Zico morgen früh um 10 bei dir???


----------



## cannondude (10. März 2012)

Bin morgen auch dabei.


----------



## scott-bussi (10. März 2012)

cannondude ist dabei? Das sollte doch eine lockere Runde werden


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. März 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

hoffe es geht euch gut!

Hier habt ihr einen kleinen Überblick über die Umgebung. Falls ihr mal Bock habt!


Schöne Grüße ausm Tal!


PS: Scotti, alles wieder heile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (10. März 2012)

jaaaaaa schulte

bockbockbock auf w-taltrails 

...und hier nun der zusammenschnitt vom letzten sonntag


----------



## scott-bussi (10. März 2012)

Yesssss, alles gut!
Danke der Nachfrage. Ihr seid wenigstens besorgt. Hier in Teutonien meint man ich könnte nicht mehr im Wald fahren, weil die Bäume reiß aus nehmen.


----------



## Papa-Joe (10. März 2012)

Mensch Scotti, das Vorderrad sah ja aus wie frisch aus der Chipstüte gezogen!


----------



## diddie40 (10. März 2012)

na, da müssen wir auf jeden fall noch mal hin, scotti hat ja schon den weg frei gemacht


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. März 2012)

Tach scotti, schön, dass es dir gut geht! Mich hat die Rüsselseuche niedergestreckt..., ich könnte kotzen!
Aber schau mal hier...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/2c/3d/2c...20051_241874149199758_748380_1451941271_n.jpg


----------



## Totoxl (11. März 2012)

Scotti E Type Umwerfer kannst du von deiner Liste Streichen, ich habe noch einen hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (11. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Tach scotti, schön, dass es dir gut geht! Mich hat die Rüsselseuche niedergestreckt..., ich könnte kotzen!
> Aber schau mal hier...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/2c/3d/2c...20051_241874149199758_748380_1451941271_n.jpg




Dann mal gute Besserung!!

So habe ich den Baum aber nicht geknutscht. Ich habe nur mein Rad geschrottet, bin aber nicht soooo auf Tuchfühlung gegangen


----------



## rigger (11. März 2012)

Hab heute mal wieder die Riggermountains mit dem HT befahren und ich muss sagen das es richtig geil war mal wieder mit dem HT zu Biken!! 

Ich werde das HT auch mal wieder mit in den Teuto nehmen...


----------



## Prezident (11. März 2012)

ach war das wieder herrlich heute in glüder mit der spontanen anreise der schlabbers
andrea hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft ein dicken baum umzuschupsen (kein scherz) 
die schlabbers sind nächstes we wieder zum freeridebrunch in glüder da bei sonnenschein und angekündigten +17 grad
kommt noch wer?


----------



## Ketta (11. März 2012)

heute waren wir ganz spontan im glüder
was soll ich sagen
die bäume haben unter scottis umarmungen stark gelitten
kippen jetzt einfach um
1 meter neben mir
wäre fast erschlagen worden 

wetter soll ja die woche ganz gut werden, wollen nächstes WE, samstag und sonntag, wieder zum glüder, jemand dabei??

oh, da war prezi schneller


----------



## rigger (11. März 2012)

Ich wäre gern mit dabei, muss nur abklären ob ich Zeit hab. Wen der Rahmen wieder da ist komm ich mit dem Fully, ansonsten mit dem HT.
@Schulte könnten wir ne schöne HT runde drehen, ich mit dem On_one und du mit dem Cheaptrick.


----------



## Prezident (11. März 2012)

ich komm dann auch mit dem 29" ht


----------



## schlabberkette (11. März 2012)

dann werd ich mit meinem panther anreisen
null federung und rostige schutzbleche aus blech
(ach daher der begriff, sonst würds ja schutzplastik heißen...)
die vordere felgenbremse zieht zwar nicht mehr
dafür wackelt der sattel und die rechte pedale schlackert
für´n glüder voll okay
für die stadt viel zu gefährlich

rigger, darf ich mit der kamera hinter dir her fahren wenn du mit dem ht im bergischen die trails fährst 

ich froi mir auf´s wochenende


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. März 2012)

Soll euch schön aus dem 20 grad warmen Frankreich von TB CHRISS und dem FB senden !haben heute geile Trails gerockt und das KONA DAMENTEAM besucht .Nach aussage TB ist der FB hin und weg von der geo des Teams


----------



## schlabberkette (11. März 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Soll euch schön aus dem 20 grad warmen Frankreich von TB CHRISS und dem FB senden !haben heute geile Trails gerockt und das KONA DAMENTEAM besucht .Nach aussage TB ist der FB hin und weg von der geo des Teams



grüße zurück
aber bei der hängebauchschweingeometrie von den konas will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen wie das damenteam aussieht.......


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> grüße zurück
> aber bei der hängebauchschweingeometrie von den konas will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen wie das damenteam aussieht.......


 
sollen woll ordentlich Zauberlack von Votec aufgespachtelt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. März 2012)

Ist dat wieder so ne Kona Veranstaltung wo die hin sind?

@Schlabber klar darfst du gerne hinter mir herfahren.


----------



## rigger (11. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> grüße zurück
> aber bei der hängebauchschweingeometrie von den konas will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen wie das damenteam aussieht.......


----------



## Prezident (11. März 2012)

das gibt ein geilomat vid von rigger im glüder mit ht


----------



## jojo2 (11. März 2012)

rigger
du zeigst dann sowas:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1076470
und hier das vid dazu
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19553/h


----------



## schlabberkette (11. März 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> sollen woll ordentlich Zauberlack von Votec aufgespachtelt haben



konagirls mit votec-lack?
wo sind die denn lackiert


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> @Schulte könnten wir ne schöne HT runde drehen, ich mit dem On_one und du mit dem Cheaptrick.



Wäre mal ne Idee, wobei ich ja schon nicht mitm Fully die Sachen runterfahre... 
Mal sehen obs passt!

Was ist eigentlich aus deiner Bewerbung für München geworden?


----------



## rigger (11. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Wäre mal ne Idee, wobei ich ja schon nicht mitm Fully die Sachen runterfahre...
> Mal sehen obs passt!
> 
> Was ist eigentlich aus deiner Bewerbung für München geworden?



München?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. März 2012)

Hast du nicht letztens was von der DM in Luftpistolendingsbums gesprochen?


----------



## schlabberkette (11. März 2012)

münchen?

rigger, verschweigst du was??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. März 2012)

Achso das war ja jetzt erst die Bezirksmeisterschaft, dann muss ich zur Landesmeisterschaft und dort muss ich das Limit von 375 Ringen von 400 schaffen und dann kann ich zur Deutschen Meisterschaft nach München.

Aber bin schonmal 5. Beim Bezirk bei der LuPi geworden ind 1. Bei der Freien.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. März 2012)

1. bei den Freiern? Ach ne..., verlesen...


----------



## Prezident (11. März 2012)

offtopic:

the lord is back  april is release
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJAU2AJEq3o&skipcontrinter=1"]Marilyn Manson - Born Villain (Official Trailer)      - YouTube[/nomedia]
kranke ********


----------



## rigger (11. März 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (12. März 2012)

ich konnte grad in meiner mittagspause nicht radfahren
da hab ich radfahren geguckt


----------



## rigger (12. März 2012)

Feine Räder haben die Athertons da, geiler Scheiss!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (12. März 2012)

Dein Atherton Video ist ja ganz nett Jojo, aber ich bin ja Fanboy von Farmer Jack.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liMY7spUNrQ"]Farmer Jack and the Athertons      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kleinOtze (12. März 2012)

War heute im teuto ... hab ein paar Bilder gemacht, werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal hochladen ... der Sprung klappt jetzt deutlich besser ... keine Landungen mehr auf Vorder- oder Hinterrad ... und auch keine Gesichtsbremse mehr


----------



## jojo2 (12. März 2012)

ja toto
der is echt gut der farmer jack



aber guck mal auf´s datum - uralt, da fahren die noch für ...

bei gt werden die endlich mit geld überschüttet
äähhh


----------



## Totoxl (12. März 2012)

Uralt? Du meinst Farmer Jack könnte mittlerweile seine Radieschen von unten begucken.
Und mit Geld überschüttet, ist das ein besonderes Fahrtraining bei GT?


----------



## jojo2 (12. März 2012)

ich hab mir das video mit farmer jack jetzt nicht noch mal angeguckt,
aber es ist glaube ich mindestens drei jahre alt
(ich kann filme übrigens auch an den knackgeräuschen erkennen,
die sei auf meinem bildschirm machen)
bei gt hatte ich mich wieder mal verschrieben
ich meinte natürlich gelb. geld wäre ja absurd gewesen.


----------



## Prezident (12. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36066670"]MRM - Winterenduro on Vimeo[/ame]


heimische trails von boris beyer


----------



## rigger (13. März 2012)

Ist von den münsteranern am sonntag im glüder dabei, münster liegt ja quasi auf dem weg und ich.muss nicht alleine fahren. 4-5 leute, bei den bikes beide räder raus, wäre kein problem...


----------



## Prezident (13. März 2012)

Rigger hast nen 7,5t oder wie machst das mit 5 Leute + 5 Bikes ?


----------



## rigger (13. März 2012)

Ne bulli mit 9 sitzen, eine bank raus, die räder bei den bikes ab und dann müsste das passen.


----------



## xen54 (13. März 2012)

Wo du gerade Bulli ansprichst:
Hat jemand von euch schon mal Erfahrungen mit Leihwagen (speziell Bullis) gemacht?

Ich wollte mit 2-3 Kollegen im Sommer ne Tour in die Berge machen, aber leider hat von uns niemand nen Bulli...

Wo kann man sich so einen wohl am besten leihen oder habt ihr noch alternative Vorschläge zu reisen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (13. März 2012)

Wir hatten hier im ort vom händler mal einen gemietet, mit 2000 km incl. War man so bei 5-600 . Kommt halt darauf an wieviele km du fährst.


----------



## xen54 (13. März 2012)

Mit 2000km sollten wir hinkommen.
Was genaueres ist noch nicht geplant, entweder irgendwie Richtung Alpen oder aber auch "nur" ins Sauerland. 

Aber 5-600â¬ wÃ¼rden klargehen, ich hatte da mit etwas mehr gerechnet


----------



## rigger (13. März 2012)

Avis und konsorten waren auch deutlich teurer, die wollten teilweise 900  haben. Ist allerdings aivh schon 6 jahre her....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. März 2012)

Bist Du im ADAC? Wenn ja, dann schau mal nach, was die so bieten. Wir haben früher über den Verein regelmäßig Bullis usw. gemietet und sind ewig weit gefahren 1000-2000km am Wochenende, das war erschwinglich. Könnte mich erkundigen wenn Du weitere Infos benötigst


----------



## kleinOtze (13. März 2012)

@Xen54 ... Wir leihen uns immer für rock am Ring einen Bulli beim autozentrum bb in Bad Bentheim, garnicht so teuer.

@ rigget ... willst du dieses we in richtung glüder?


----------



## schlabberkette (13. März 2012)

@riggibaby
ist dein fully wieder fahrbereit ?
oder willst du tatsächlich mit ht im glüder radeln 
(ich kenn da gar keine strecken die man mit ht fahren könnte....außer die berge hoch und den weg dorthin...a43, a1, a46,.......ach, du machst das schon....)

ketta und ich wollten ja evtl. wieder für 2 tage mit wohnwagen hin
wir beobachten aber erst nochmal das wetter und entscheiden spontan
für samstag sieht es noch gut aus
für sonntag ist regen angesagt...


----------



## schlabberkette (13. März 2012)

wie war denn überhaupt die teutorunde am wochenende?
habt ihr euch andere klamotten und neue bikes zugelegt?: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19603
oder gab´s keine runde?
man hört ja gar nix mehr von euch.....watt iss da los 

@enduro
ist das klackern im vivid nach dem service endlich weg?

@richi
hat tobi deine spontan angekündigte tour am samstag überlebt!?

infos.....ich brauche infos.....


----------



## diddie40 (13. März 2012)

bin ganz gut mitgekommen auf unserer gemütlichen tour. aber achtung, der enduro wird immer schneller, sowohl hoch als auch runter.


----------



## xen54 (13. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Bist Du im ADAC? Wenn ja, dann schau mal nach,  was die so bieten. Wir haben früher über den Verein regelmäßig Bullis  usw. gemietet und sind ewig weit gefahren 1000-2000km am Wochenende, das  war erschwinglich. Könnte mich erkundigen wenn Du weitere Infos  benötigst



ADAC bin ich leider nicht, ich weiß nicht, ob einer meiner Kumpels da ist. Aber danke schon mal für den Tipp!




kleinOtze schrieb:


> @Xen54 ... Wir leihen uns immer für rock am Ring einen Bulli beim autozentrum bb in Bad Bentheim, garnicht so teuer.



Bentheim? Klingt nicht schlecht, da könnte ich den problemlos abholen.
Ebenfalls danke!


Wenn ich noch Infos brauche, melde ich mich bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (13. März 2012)

@ rigger, hab sonntag frei ... hätte zeit und lust!


----------



## rigger (13. März 2012)

@Otze Ma schauen wenns sonntag regnen Sollte fällts ins wasser, der Glüder! 

@Schlabber der Rahmen ist noch nicht wieder da, 10 Tage hatten die gesagt.
Die Sachen die ich letztes mal im Glüder gefahren bin könnte ich auch ohne Probleme mit dem HT fahren.  Nur wielleicht an manchen stellen ein wenig langsamer...

Is dat nich auch bei euch Schulte, da fährt auch einer mit dem HT mit.


----------



## kleinOtze (13. März 2012)

@ rigger, jop ... wie gesagt, falls du fährst denk an mich


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. März 2012)

ne Rigger, das ist woanders. Altenberg und Umgebung


----------



## rigger (13. März 2012)

@Otze Mach ich!! 

@Schulte ah ok, sieht auch nicht schlecht aus... 

@Prezi Wie biste bisher mit dem Baron aufm VR zufrieden?


----------



## enduro pro (13. März 2012)

jow, das war mal wieder schön heut im wald....lecker boden im moment...

und danke diddie für's lob  man tut was man kann und es macht halt spaß...

schlabber, sonntag war ne super runde, mal wieder am nassen dreieck gewesen...es klappt immer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (13. März 2012)

@richi
hat tobi deine spontan angekündigte tour am samstag überlebt!?

infos.....ich brauche infos.....[/QUOTE]

nach 5 Monate Pause ,Tobi war super unterwegs


----------



## Prezident (13. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> @Otze Mach ich!!
> 
> @Schulte ah ok, sieht auch nicht schlecht aus...
> 
> @Prezi Wie biste bisher mit dem Baron aufm VR zufrieden?


 

hab mir gestern nen baron für hi bestellt  rollwiderstand nur gering höher als die rq 2.2
dafür geilomat grip
beste allroundreifen wie ich find
nur die optik baut etwas schmal aber drauf geschissen


----------



## Prezident (13. März 2012)

hey schlabba
war heute mit das erich unterwegs diesmal war der wieder verträglicher  der war begeistert von dir wie du mit deinem bomber die berge hoch pedaliert bist und vorallem auch wieder runter


----------



## Totoxl (13. März 2012)

Moin Jungs und Ersatzteil Experten.
Hat einer von euch rein zufällig so etwas noch liegen, oder kennt einen Händler um die Ecke der so etwas hat. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob er richtig ist, von daher wäre Probieren vor Ort top.

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...r-Tapered-Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8::39035.html


----------



## rigger (13. März 2012)

Prezi, baron für vorne ist schon bestellt! 

@otze sa nachmittag bock auf ne runde, 16uhr? Eher kann ich nicht, muss noch meine sommerblumen in die pötte kriegen...
Dann kannst du auch die schuhe mitnehmen.


----------



## diddie40 (13. März 2012)

ich habe so ein ding bei gocycle gekauft, fahre den aber gerade selber.



Totoxl schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und Ersatzteil Experten.
> Hat einer von euch rein zufällig so etwas noch liegen, oder kennt einen Händler um die Ecke der so etwas hat. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob er richtig ist, von daher wäre Probieren vor Ort top.
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...r-Tapered-Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8::39035.html


----------



## schlabberkette (13. März 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> hey schlabba
> war heute mit das erich unterwegs diesmal war der wieder verträglicher  der war begeistert von dir wie du mit deinem bomber die berge hoch pedaliert bist und vorallem auch wieder runter



das erich war ja nicht unverträglich
nur etwas angeschlagen 
deshalb war evtl auch seine wahrnehmung positiv beeinträchtigt
was meine bergauf-bergab-pedaliererei angeht...


----------



## Prezident (13. März 2012)

ach schlabba nicht immer so bescheiden
in wirklichkeit sind wir doch alle geheime fanboys von dir


----------



## rigger (13. März 2012)

Genau!! :thumbup:


----------



## kleinOtze (13. März 2012)

@rigger, Samstag muss ich malochen ;/ ... Sonntag hätte ich Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (13. März 2012)

Ok dann sonntag! Wenns nicht regnet.

@toto hast dein torque bis sa zusammen? Könnten ja mal.ne rund ed bei mir drehen...


----------



## Prezident (13. März 2012)

http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite...-bike-downhill-1000-fps-video-021243174232162


----------



## rigger (13. März 2012)

Sehr geil!! :thumbup:


----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2012)

bevor der fred in die 2te reihe rutscht ein fröhliches 

halloan alle....


----------



## kleinOtze (14. März 2012)




----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2012)

was geht denn so am sonntag..wer gegen wen und wo überhaupt????


----------



## rigger (14. März 2012)

Ich werd Sa in den riggermountains ne runde drehen, treffen 15 uhr bei mir, evtl könnte man nach dem biken auch noch grillen bei dem wetter. Bier und wurst würde ich besorgen. Bist herzlich eingeladen enduro.

So bin ich noch nicht sicher ob ich.mir den glüder antun soll wenns regnen soll.


----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> was geht denn so am sonntag..



am samstag gehe ich schön arbeiten....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> am samstag gehe ich schön arbeiten....




Was geht denn so am Sonntag Leute....will Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (14. März 2012)

gibts eigentlich videos ausm glüder


----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2012)

hey 77... gern teuto oder auch glüder...nur das wetter ist halt so ne sache mit glüder...aber teuto geht immer


----------



## rigger (14. März 2012)

@otze schau mal beim schlabber unter videos und dann bergische oder so


----------



## kleinOtze (14. März 2012)

Sieht extrem technisch aus ... bestimmt nicht leicht  aber ... ein einfaches physikalisches Gesetz sagt:

*Fehlende technik kann man durch enorme Geschwindigkeit ausgleichen! :-D*


----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> *Fehlende technik kann man durch enorme Geschwindigkeit ausgleichen! :-D*




wenn man es kann, dann geht das schon, wenn nicht ist schnell der knochen dick


----------



## kleinOtze (14. März 2012)

@ enduro ... hab den Satz mal kurz an mich angepasst *

Fehlende technik kann man durch dicke Knochen ausgleichen!
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (14. März 2012)

kommt samstag glüder das wetter soll ja noch gut mitspielen


----------



## xen54 (14. März 2012)

Was benutzen denn die KameramÃ¤nner ausm Teuto so fÃ¼r ActionCams? 

Also die anscheinend bekannteste ist wohl die GoPro HD Hero 2, aber preislich auch schon sehr hoch angesiedelt oder?

Gibts schon was gutes fÃ¼r weniger als 100â¬ oder muss man tatsÃ¤chlich etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen?


----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2012)

tja, samstag klappt leider nicht..die arbeit, die arbeit...

wie sieht es denn am sonntag mit teuto aus???? wer ist dabei????


----------



## jojo2 (14. März 2012)

samstag geht natürlich bei mir wegen der arbeit auch nicht
sonntag ist bei mir nun wieder alles offen,
kann mich aber jetzt noch nicht festlegen


----------



## scott-bussi (14. März 2012)

Samstag oder Sonntag Glüder.
lt. Wetterbericht ist Samstag der deutlich bessere Termin!


----------



## kleinOtze (14. März 2012)

@ rigger, Samstag hab ich jetzt auch frei, muss aber um zehn noch meinem Dad helfen. Der will Sichtschutzzäune aufstellen ... keinen Plan wie lange sowas dauert. Danach bin ich für jeden Spaß zu haben.


----------



## schlabberkette (15. März 2012)

xen54 schrieb:


> Was benutzen denn die KameramÃ¤nner ausm Teuto so fÃ¼r ActionCams?
> 
> Also die anscheinend bekannteste ist wohl die GoPro HD Hero 2, aber preislich auch schon sehr hoch angesiedelt oder?
> 
> Gibts schon was gutes fÃ¼r weniger als 100â¬ oder muss man tatsÃ¤chlich etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen?



gopro 
allein schon wegen der guten befestigungsmÃ¶glichkeiten (brustgurt , helm, bike)

aber mehr infos/vergleiche findest zu hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01...kameras-camone-gopro-contour-drift-und-v-i-o/


----------



## rigger (15. März 2012)

Auf neden fall gopro, ob du die neue hd hero 2 (350,-) nimmst oder die alte hd (200,-) oder die hero 960 (170,-) die 960 reicht mmn aus um schöne filmchen zu.machen...


----------



## xen54 (15. März 2012)

Mit der HD Hero 1 habe ich gestern schon ein wenig geliebäugelt 

Leider finde ich grad nichts über die Speichermöglichkeit. Ist da auch ne micro SDHC Karte drin oder wird alles auf nen internen Speicher gespeichert?

edit:
Ah hab schon... "Speicher: SDHC bis 32GB (Klasse 4 oder höher empfohlen - Karte nicht im Lieferumfang)"

Werd die jetzt bestellen, damit die morgen da ist und ich Samstag direkt die ersten Aufnahmen machen kann 

Danke!


----------



## rigger (15. März 2012)

Ja 32 gb ist gut, hab ich auch drin, da setzt nur der akku grenzen...

Btw mein rahmen ist wieder da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. März 2012)

ich werd heut nachmittag wieder mal ne runde "trainieren" gehen...

wenn jemand mit möchte, so um halb drei ist abfahrt.....


----------



## rigger (15. März 2012)

Da isser wieder!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. März 2012)

Also mir gefällts! Aber ich bin auch farbenblind und hab auchn 301..., muss demnach nix heissen


----------



## enduro pro (15. März 2012)

mensch, das war mal wieder richtig geil im wald...der teuto ist doch immer wieder schön und überrascht mit vielen schönen trails...klasse wetter, sonnenbrand im gesicht  und schön strecke gemacht...

gibt es aus meiner region schon planungen für den sonntag????


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2012)

planung für den sonntag?
keinen plan
würd gern radfahren 
so

oder so ginge auch

ich hab feierabend
juchhuu
gute nacht


----------



## enduro pro (15. März 2012)

mir persönlich zu wenig "flow"... nicht so meins


----------



## scott-bussi (15. März 2012)

Das geht bestimmt auch schneller!


----------



## Ketta (15. März 2012)

morgen jemand im teuto unterwegs? (könnte so ab 14h da sein)


----------



## schlabberkette (15. März 2012)

always the hart way 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38375864"]Danny Hart: Hart and soul Part 1 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. März 2012)

prezi lass dich nicht beirren
hängebauchschweine  brauchen vielleicht spezielle flügelchen,
aber der rest
der rest ist neid
https://vimeo.com/38352864


----------



## enduro pro (16. März 2012)

schlabber, geiles video...schaut euch das mal gut an, da kann man schön sehen wie die lenker immer breiter werden mit den jahren  cooler trend...

ketta, schade...du hättest gestern dabei sein solen, war echt suuuuuupper...aber heut wird es noch schöner...fahr auf jeden fall in den teuto, notfalls allein für ne schöne tour..es loht sich 

wochenende??????


----------



## kleinOtze (16. März 2012)

@jojo ... ich steh auf die Frau  französisch kann so sexy sein


----------



## Zico (16. März 2012)

Irgendjemand irgendwo unterwegs am Samstag?
Ab Samstag Abend und den ganzen Sonntag soll es ja regnen...
Vorschläge erwünscht!!!


----------



## Prezident (16. März 2012)

Jojo 
Keiner Lust morgen Vormittag auf glüder ? bin wahrscheinlich gegen 10 da Nachmittags ist ja regen angesagt


----------



## enduro pro (16. März 2012)

zico, sonntag soll das wetter im teuto so lala werden...morgens regenwarscheinlichkeit ca 70% gegen mittag nur noch 40%  

werd am sonntag um 11.00 ne runde wagen...morgen vielleicht ne runde um 16.30, je nach wetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (16. März 2012)

wer schaffts schneller 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q3LV2yyzJg&feature=player_embedded"]Alejandro Paz - zona de piedras Casta      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rigger (16. März 2012)

Fertsch!!






Vorher...


----------



## Prezident (16. März 2012)

sieht direkt edel aus rigger
gefällt


----------



## jojo2 (16. März 2012)

hättest du nicht einfach ein paar aufkleber von pril drauf machen können,
damit keiner über die marke lästert?


----------



## schlabberkette (16. März 2012)

@rigger
du hast vergessen den schriftzug von den reifen zu entfernen


----------



## jojo2 (16. März 2012)

sorry,
hab grad zeit 
und das hier gesehen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9297587&postcount=13

also: hört auf, die bäume und den wald kaputt zu machen!


----------



## enduro pro (16. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @rigger
> du hast vergessen den schriftzug von den reifen zu entfernen




soll mit ner rasierklinge super gehen


----------



## scott-bussi (16. März 2012)

https://vimeo.com/38352864

Also Prezi dann hau mal raus!!
Am Bike liegt´s auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## enduro pro (16. März 2012)

1


----------



## kleinOtze (16. März 2012)

@ rigger puh wie schnell kannst du denn schrauben??? Jetzt schon komplett fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. März 2012)

das doch nicht wirklich schwierig...er brauchte keine züge ablängen, einfach nur anschrauben und gut is...keine stunde sache das


----------



## rigger (16. März 2012)

Züge sind neu, die nokons  haben genervt. Am längsten hats gedauert die zuganschläge aufzufeilen.

Lager einbauen, steuersatz einpressen und so hab ichgestern.und heute in der mittagspause gemacht, geschliffen hab ich vorgestern mittag...


----------



## Prezident (16. März 2012)

scotti viel interessanter finde ich die milfjoggerin in dem vid


----------



## rigger (16. März 2012)

Ach ja Willingen macht nächsten Freitag auf!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (16. März 2012)

Fahre morgen um 11 mit dem Krefelder und MN zum Hüggel um das große Bike zu bewegen


----------



## Totoxl (16. März 2012)

Wie in den anderem Fred auch schließe ich mich mal dem Rigger an.



Fertig


----------



## rigger (16. März 2012)

sieht gut aus!!


----------



## schlabberkette (16. März 2012)

@toto
sehr gute wahl 
viel spass damit!!!!

@all
morgen 11 Uhr glüder
ketta, zico, richi und scotti sind dabei...


----------



## kleinOtze (16. März 2012)

Ist morgen jemand im Teuto? Ich wollte gegen Nachmittag ne nochmal die schönsten Spots ansteuern...laut meinem WetterApp ist es morgen in Ibbenbüren zwar bewölkt, aber trocken. Selbst wenn ein paar Tropfen runter kommen werd ich es überleben  ... klamottentechnisch wird's wohl auf Jacket + FF Helm hinauslaufen, dann hab ich noch Reserven, wenns mal etwas ruppiger wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (16. März 2012)

Bin auch glüder dabei aber ohne neue Klamotten bmo hat noch nicht geliefert


----------



## rigger (16. März 2012)

Ich warte auch noch auf meinen Baron von BMO.... 

Viel spass morgen, ich werde hier die Trails rocken!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. März 2012)

Nabend,

würden ansich gern kommen aber "wir" müssen morgen Saskia morgen ein Hackengas kaufen...

Vielleicht schaffen wir noch die Probefahrt, wenn wir früh genug ausm Bett kommen in Glüder
(davon weiss Saskia aber noch nicht  )

PS: Scotti..., ach egal!


----------



## rigger (16. März 2012)




----------



## schlabberkette (17. März 2012)

ja wie jetzt,
ein hackengas von reuber aus dortmund?
cool


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2012)

Yeah! Nur das beste ausm Pott für die kleine!!!

Viel Spaß morgen!!!! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja doch irgendwie noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2012)

wir sind zurück,mit bildern,videos  und geschichten.
heute abend werde ich mal ein paar sachen auf meine seite stellen,natürlich nur die jugendfreien,daß heißt es wird keine bilder vom kona-damenteam geben.


----------



## kleinOtze (17. März 2012)

@tb ... Das Bild vom Bikeshuttle gefällt mir besonders gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2012)

der typ war total nett und hat uns immer den berg hoch gefahren.


----------



## diddie40 (17. März 2012)

tb


----------



## scott-bussi (17. März 2012)

@schulte
ich hab das schon verstanden. Sicherheitsnadeln, Ersatzlaufräder, Kettensäge und Planierraupe sind schon im Rucksack ;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (17. März 2012)

@saskia
wie jetzt, kein Kona mehr???


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2012)

klasse bilder
da freu ich mich doch schon auf die diashow heute abend

hackengas?
klasse
seit ich williwildsau kenn, 
guck ich mir das auch immer wieder an
richtig teuer (und wohl sein geld wert wie?)


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2012)

mensch TB, karl may läßt grüßen...und winnitatch hasteste ja auch dabei 

coole nummer....bin gespannt auf die erzählungen...


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Wie in den anderem Fred auch schließe ich mich mal dem Rigger an.
> 
> 
> 
> Fertig



wie war das noch??? lieber ne schwester im puff als ...

doch toto, das paßt zu dir...schön, schön...


----------



## rigger (17. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> klasse bilder
> da freu ich mich doch schon auf die diashow heute abend
> 
> hackengas?
> ...



Hackengas wird von nicolai geschweißt.

Welche Farbe wird es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (17. März 2012)

morgen kein Termin mehr?


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2012)

nur damit du sagen kannst:" schade, morgen wäre ich gern gekommen." 

morgen wird es den ganzen tag regnen


----------



## Totoxl (17. März 2012)

Danke das es euch gefällt. Ich wollte mir morgen eigentlich Zeit nehmen, aber bei dem Wetterbericht werde ich mir die Anreise sparen. Ich werde morgen mit Bike zu den Schwiegereltern zum Mittagessen fahren. Biken, Dusche einsauen, an den gemachten Tisch und danach mich von meiner Frau nach Hause bringen lassen.


----------



## schlabberkette (17. März 2012)

wir sind grad zurück von den sonnentrails im glüder
suuper griffig heute
keine verluste, obwohl mensch und material nicht geschont wurden
selbst die bäume stehen noch...frösche haben doch was gutes an sich 

das ein oder andere projekt wurde geknackt 

mann ey, war das mal wieder ein geiler tag!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2012)

komme grad aus dem teuto...brochterbeck-nasses dreieck-brochterbeck in 2 stunden....  war auch schön  schnell wie ein cc biker durch die trails....das intense wird unter mir noch zur cc schlampe 

was macht der scotty...alles noch dran???


----------



## Totoxl (17. März 2012)

Was macht Scotty´s neues Bike, noch in mache?
Bin mal auf das Hackengas  gespannt, muss ja sagen auf Bildern kommt die Optik nicht so gut rüber, ich hatte mal eins in Willingen mit im Lift, im Detail sind die echt nice.


----------



## scott-bussi (17. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> komme grad aus dem teuto...brochterbeck-nasses dreieck-brochterbeck in 2 stunden....  war auch schön  schnell wie ein cc biker durch die trails....das intense wird unter mir noch zur cc schlampe
> 
> was macht der scotty...alles noch dran???




Klar, ne schöne CC Tour durch den Teuto, alle Schwierigkeiten ausgelassen, da sind 2 Std. echt viel!

Was macht der Scotty??
Alles gut!! Den Sprung vom letzten mal Quasi aus Versehen wieder mitgenommen. Selbst der Zico hat den Sprung (Double!!!!), auch aus Versehen mitgenommen!!!!!

Ist halt doof wenn man bei idealen trockenen Bedingungen so dicht hintereinander fährt und gar keine Chance mehr hat vor dem Sprung zu Bremsen.

Aber alle wohlauf, keine Verluste, Andre hat geschwächelt, es aber mal auf die Schaltung geschoben.

Für mich war der letzte Berg doch ein wenig zu viel. Aber was tut man nicht alles für den verbotenen DH


----------



## rigger (17. März 2012)

So war auch mal im Wald und hab mal gefilmt...

Wenn ich das mit Pinnacle hinbekomme bekommt ihr heute noch was auf die Augen... 

Bitte nicht zu viel erwarten...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2012)

kaum zu glauben aber in der provence ist es fast so schön wie in den riggermountains,dem glüder oder dem teuto.
ich habe ein paar bilder hochgeladen,überzeugt euch selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (17. März 2012)

Heute einnen schönen Biketag im Hüggel verbracht mit anschliesender Verkaufsschau im Radzentrum Lemme.Bei Weizen und Krombacher wurden allen Teilnehmern Bikes und Parts zu angeblichen Spotpreisen angedreht !mit ERFOLG alle Biker hatten die Arme voll mit Parts und neuen Bikes


----------



## schlabberkette (17. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Andre hat geschwächelt, es aber mal auf die Schaltung geschoben



richtig, die schaltung hat geschwächelt, dachte ich...
hab aber grad erst gesehen das sich eine schraube vom hinterbaulager gelockert hatte und halb raus gedreht war, trotz schraubensicherung 

naja, hatte mich aber nicht daran gehindert, dich mein lieber froggy-bussi nach meiner erfolglosen reparaturpause vor dem einstieg zum leitplanken-dh noch einzuholen 

@tb
schöööne bilder!!!!

@enduro
wenn du soviel cc fährst ist es bis zum lycra nicht mehr weit 
da musst du ein bischen aufpassen!!!!

@rigger
wo bleibt das vid?!!!! mach hinne...ich seh noch nix.....


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2012)

klasse bilder tb!


----------



## rigger (17. März 2012)

Schöne Bilder TB!! 

Vid ist in der mache....


----------



## scott-bussi (17. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> naja, hatte mich aber nicht daran gehindert, dich mein lieber froggy-bussi nach meiner erfolglosen reparaturpause vor dem einstieg zum leitplanken-dh noch einzuholen



Na na, nicht verschweigen, daß Du auch die Akkus für den Gruber Antrieb ausgetauscht hast!


----------



## rigger (17. März 2012)

Argh, komm mit Pinnacle nicht klar!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (17. März 2012)

So da isses evtl. schneid ich es mit WMM nochmal neu, komm mit Pinnacle und den Formateinstellungen nicht klar.


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. März 2012)

Hey Nils, das Video ist echt nett. Aber die Kettenrisscene ist richtig geil. Cool!

Herby,
ich konnte mich doch gar nicht wehren, Ihr habt mir ja einfach alles weg genommen.
Danke

Glüder Jungs,
warum immer ohne mir?

TB,
welche Bilder?


----------



## Prezident (17. März 2012)

geiles vid rigger deine patzer gefallen mir am besten bitte mehr davon 

chris altes haus wann gehen wir mal wieder zusammen fahren?


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. März 2012)

Hi Andre,
hoffe die Woche! Am besten Anfang der Woche wenn Du Zeit hast.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> @schulte
> ich hab das schon verstanden. Sicherheitsnadeln, Ersatzlaufräder, Kettensäge und Planierraupe sind schon im Rucksack ;-)


 Bist DU nicht die Planierraupe?


jojo2 schrieb:


> hackengas?
> klasse
> seit ich williwildsau kenn,
> guck ich mir das auch immer wieder an
> richtig teuer (und wohl sein geld wert wie?)


Hey Jojo, ich antworte mal, Saskia sagt vielleicht auch noch was 
Also: Teuer sind die Dinger auf jeden Fall. Und ob sie was taugen, zeigt sich wohl nächste Woche Donnerstag, da hat Saskia evtl. eine Probefahrt. Technisch betrachtet sind die Dinger altbacken und überteuert. Muss man leider so sagen, aber wenn die Geo passt, das Grinsen im Gesicht ist, dann könnte ich über den Rest hinwegsehen. Ist ja schließlich ein Hobby und keine Marserkundung 


scott-bussi schrieb:


> Klar, ne schöne CC Tour durch den Teuto, alle Schwierigkeiten ausgelassen, da sind 2 Std. echt viel!
> 
> Was macht der Scotty??
> Alles gut!! Den Sprung vom letzten mal Quasi aus Versehen wieder mitgenommen. Selbst der Zico hat den Sprung (Double!!!!), auch aus Versehen mitgenommen!!!!!
> ...



Freu mich aufs nächste mal! Da sind wir wieder dabei..., das ist priiiiima...., viiiiva Glüderteeeeellaaaa


schlabberkette schrieb:


> richtig, die schaltung hat geschwächelt, dachte ich...
> hab aber grad erst gesehen das sich eine schraube vom hinterbaulager gelockert hatte und halb raus gedreht war, trotz schraubensicherung


Du bekommst auch alles platt 
Aber wer hart fährt, der hat auch gewisse Verluste 


Mal was anderes: Ketta, Jungs, wir müssen uuunbedingt mal zum Kohlensiepen! Ist das geil da!!! Das ist ja der Knaller!
Schlabber, Du kennst das doch bestimmt dort, oder?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Hi Andre,
> hoffe die Woche! Am besten Anfang der Woche wenn Du Zeit hast.



Der hat Stress..., der muss streiken!


----------



## Prezident (17. März 2012)

ja mittwoch zusatzfrei 
kohlensiepen ist wirklich gelungen macht spass
ist in witten


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> TB,
> welche Bilder?


 
bei mir im album , hier noch ein paar
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47397


----------



## Prezident (17. März 2012)

schöne bilder
und achja glüder war mal wieder geilomat


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. März 2012)

voller Wehmut blickt man da zurück und stellt fest wie gut wir es doch hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2012)

nicht weinen,es geht ja bald wieder los.
saalbach ole ole.
im september hätte ich auch  zeit für einen 5 tage trip.


----------



## ricobra50 (18. März 2012)

Hallo
 TB- Schöne bilder 
 Glüder war schon extrem geil !!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (18. März 2012)

So ... hab das Wetter am Samstag auch genutzt und war im Teuto. Hab mal etwas mit meiner Cam rumexperimentiert ... ist nicht perfekt aber ganz okay für mein erstes selbsterstelltes Video ... geschnippelt wurde mit Windoofs Movie Macher


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2012)

heute 10:00 uhr im teuto, geiles wetter aber allein,,,,,
habe mich in meiner einsamkeit einer cc-gruppe angeschlossen,,,,,,
21 km,,,450 hm,,,in 105 min.,,,,,,,alles ohne weinen..

ich hätte in dieser woche öfter zeit für eine runde der ruhigeren art,bei bedarf bitte melden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2012)

nichts los hier,deshalb eine story aus apt.
am zweiten tag haben wir auf einem downhill jemanden angetroffen der nur ein wenig die strecke pflegen wollte.
cc-bike,lycra,keinen helm ,keine  handschuhe.
wir standen vor einem gap der krassen art mit sprung in eine kurve.
keiner von uns oder euch hätte das ding gemacht!!!!
der freak stand plötzlich in der anfahrt und ging ganz locker mit seiner cc-schleuder über das teil drüber.
3 sek. später war er schon nicht mehr zu sehen.
ein paar tage später haben wir ihn in einer bäckerei wieder getroffen,
dabei stellte sich heraus das er *fabrice* taillefer ist.  [ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7595438792898923203"]Fabrice Taillefer[/ame]#


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> cc-bike,lycra,keinen helm ,keine  handschuhe.



na und was sagt uns das??
kommt nicht drauf an wie die schale aussieht, 
sondern was drin is oder so


das hier war von innen sehr gut

 
gab´s vorhin wie immer nach fahrt im teuto

tb dann hätten wir uns heute im wald ja fast getroffen.
als die männer hier sachten, es würde heute nass 
und bei nass geht´s nich innen wald,
hab ich mein kleines mädchen gefragt
und wir sind dann zusammen im teutogefahren
und beim tannendownhill haben wir uns ne stunde aufgehalten
(ja genau: so langsam waren wir)


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Hab mal etwas mit meiner Cam rumexperimentiert



nun also noch einer mit kamera, der´s kann.
das werden ja demnächst lustige bilder
16 leute unterwegs und jeder hat ne kamera auf dem helm
die filme werden dann bestimmt spassig
(vorschlag: alles in einen film packen)


----------



## schlabberkette (18. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nun also noch einer mit kamera, der´s kann.
> das werden ja demnächst lustige bilder
> 16 leute unterwegs und jeder hat ne kamera auf dem helm
> die filme werden dann bestimmt spassig
> (vorschlag: alles in einen film packen)



oja, gute idee
ich melde mich dann jetzt und hier freiwillig ab
also ich meine, ich gebe freiwillig mein filmmaterial ab...
damit das einer in einen film packen kann


----------



## schlabberkette (18. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> das hier war von innen sehr gut
> Anhang anzeigen 226770



hart gekochtes eigelb auf´m kuchen 
ich will gar nicht wissen was innen drin war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (18. März 2012)

Ich hab keine Gopro...nur ne normale digicam  kann ich nicht am Helm befestigen


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2012)

frag mal den tb
der hat noch ein bild von sich mit kamera am helm 
und dem backstein als gegengewicht auf der anderen seite
geht alles!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (18. März 2012)

Hallo an alle 
Wollte auch nochmal meinen Senf zum Hack dazu geben:
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich vom ersten Eindruck etwas enttäuscht war, was aber eher daran lag, dass es nicht "nach meinen Vorstellungen" zusammengebaut war. Ich durfte dann ein zweites in Größe M kurz draußen ausprobieren. War zwar etwas groß, aber fühlte sich trotzdem gut an! Ich freue mich jetzt auf Donnerstag, wenn ich es im Wald ein bisl den Berg runterscheuchen darf  Ich werde dann berichten  und hoffentlich dann bald mein Geld loswerden können ... 



Trotzallem:


KOOOOOONNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA <3 (das soll ein Herzchen sein....)


----------



## Totoxl (18. März 2012)

Ich war hier in der Gegend auch mit dem Bike unterwegs. Hier gibt es aber echt nicht spannendes, so ist das hier auch mehr eine CC Tour, aber egal hauptsache auf dem Bike.

@Jojo
Bei der Männer und schlecht Wetter Geschichte fühle ich mich angesprochen und angegriffen 
Ich bin gar nicht so ein Weichei. Ums fahren bei nässe geht es mir nicht, das finde ich eigentlich witzig. Bloß was danach kommt. Entweder auf dem Parklplatz komplett umziehen, oder mit dem dreckigen nassen Klamotten ins Auto, oder, oder.
Das ist mir zu nervig da fahre ich lieber hier. So, jetzt weißt du Bescheid  

@ Tb
Hört sich alles mal wieder nach einer Menge Spaß an


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2012)

toto
dich wollte ich natürlich auch angreifen
ich mein
wenn du vor mir stehst mach ich mir in die hose
aber hier vom schreibtisch aus
ha!

ach, war doch alles nur wegen guter laune
wetter war klasse, strecken waren super, 
das fahren von dem kleinen mädchen erfreute mein herz
darum!
hab ich dich angegriffen
so!

janatuerlich du musst natuerlich berichten 
unbedingt


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb
> als die *männer* hier sachten, es würde heute nass
> und bei nass geht´s nich innen wald,
> hab ich mein kleines *mädchen* gefragt
> und wir sind dann zusammen im teutogefahren


 
hätte ich das nur gewußt ! schön locker ein auf dicke hose machen und sie nicht runter lassen müssen,,,,,,,,also  jetzt bildlich ,,,,du weißt schon,,
hoffentlich hat mich keiner gesehen,,,,,,nicht auszudenken,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2012)

jau toto,
spaßig war es,sogar der fb hat im durchschnitt 7,9 min. am tag gelacht.
ich habe heute noch ein pärchen aus der nähe von ankum  ,ich glaube es war kettenkamp , getroffen.
die wollen demnächst auch mal bei den helden des teutos vorbeischauen.


----------



## Totoxl (18. März 2012)

@Tb
Da kann man mal wieder sehen wie klein die Welt ist, von einer Scheibe kann man halt nicht fliehen, es sei denn man springt über den Rand.
@Jojo
Immer auf die Großen mit den langen Füssen, das Leben ist so gemein...


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Gopro...nur ne normale digicam  kann ich nicht am Helm befestigen


 
ich hätte noch eine helmhalterung für camcorder,meine mini spy(siehe unten), hat dank der halterung immer super videos gemacht.


----------



## rigger (18. März 2012)

klein Otze und ich möchten nächsten Sonntag die Bikepark Saison in Willingen eröffnen. 

Wer bock hat kann sich uns gerne anschliessen!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (18. März 2012)

Werde am 31 nach Willingen fahren !


----------



## rigger (18. März 2012)

Evtl kann Otze ne großen Sprinter vom DRK bekommen, da passen locker 5 Bikes ohne Radausbau rein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2012)

das nenne ich pessimismus,mit dem drk-wagen zum bikepark !


----------



## kleinOtze (19. März 2012)

Pflasterlaster  ... Ist ein Sprinter mit langem Radstand ... also 5Bikes + 6-9 Sitzplätze ... wer Lust hat melden


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. März 2012)

was ein wetter in teutonien !!!!!!!!!
morgen vormittag jemand bock auf sonnenbrand ?


----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2012)

Bock volles Mett, aber mein Chef möchte das ich arbeite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (19. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ... sonnenbrand ?



das muss gar nicht sein
nimm den hier mit




ich such mir auch gleich im wald einen platz an der sonne


----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2012)

Ich werde das selbe machen. Mit zwei Damen in den Wald zum biken. Ich freue mich schon.


----------



## diddie40 (19. März 2012)

hey toto, was ist da los?
dein neues bike so atraktiv?, oder etwa du?


----------



## enduro pro (19. März 2012)

huuuu...diddie, du meinst das KONA bikes nicht "sexy" machen

da wird sich der FB aber freuen...  Canyon fahrer werden zu begehrten männern  man, ich brauch auch son ding, wie heißt das noch gleich, ach ja, "dropmuschi 5.0" 

FB, ich hab gehört du hast jetzt richtig dicke beine und bist voll im saft  

dann müssen wir unbedingt mal ne runde drehen


----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2012)

Ich würde es ja gerne aufs Bike schieben, aber es liegt am Lycra. Wenn ich mit den Mädels los ziehe kommt immer die schmalste BIB Short an meinen Hintern.

Für alle die jetzt das Kopfkino an haben, denkt an Häschen...


----------



## enduro pro (19. März 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm.....  Lycra....und bestimmt auch "rasierte beine" ...

toto, das wird mir zu unheimlich...


----------



## rigger (19. März 2012)




----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2012)

Nein nur den Hintern, mit groben Papier, der scheint dann schön durch die Hose.


----------



## enduro pro (19. März 2012)

du beziehst dein toilettenpapier also bei deinem arbeitgeber  da ist das normal  flauschig ist dort anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (19. März 2012)

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/107/toipap.jpg

hier unsere transporthure für sonntag :-D hat auch nen agrarhaken, könnte man also auch mit 9 leuten vollstopfen


----------



## scott-bussi (19. März 2012)

Alles neu macht der Mai!

Der Scotty hat sein Ghost umlackiert, hier ist es:





In Natura kommt die Farbe deutlich besser als auf dem Foto. Noch ein paar kleinere Details müssen geändert werden, aber auf der Jungfernfahrt im Glüder hat es mit tollen Fahreigenschaften geglänzt und konnte auf der Auffahrt zum Serpentienen-DH das gelbe Trikot für die Auffahrt gewinnen


----------



## kleinOtze (19. März 2012)

@scott-bussi ... fein fein  wenn du sonntag nichts geplant hast, rigger und ich fahren nach willingen


----------



## enduro pro (19. März 2012)

schick scotty, schick...doch irgendwie geiler als dein ghost....

nur am sattel mußt du noch was feilen, der mag rein optisch nicht so ins bild passen...da gibt es bessere, die genau so bequem sind  

aber sonst bekommst du einen  dafür und das mit der bergwertung, das schauen wir bei der nächsten ausfahrt


----------



## scott-bussi (19. März 2012)

Ach der sattel ist schon o.k.
Ich habe schon mehrere ausprobiert, bin aber immer wieder zu diesem zurückgekehrt. Auch wenn er auf der Stütze wandert, nicht mehr schön aussieht und nicht paßt

Im Teuto sind die Auffahrten zu kurz. Da bin ich lieber hinten bei Dir. Nicht das Du mit Panne alleine zurückbleibst

Geiler als das Ghost muß ich klar bestätigen. Besonders in Natura sieht es deutlich besser aus und fährt sich auch besser.


----------



## scott-bussi (19. März 2012)

Aus gegebenem AnlaÃ hier ein Aufruf fÃ¼r alle die Ã¶fter man nach Willingen fahren.

Im Freeride Willingen Thread steht noch mehr dazu.
Dieses Jahr ist das Saisonticket abgeschafft worden, weil dem HÃ¼tten Siggi die Biker scheinbar nicht gepaÃt haben. DafÃ¼r ist das Tagesticket fÃ¼r Biker gleich mal 5â¬ teurer geworden. Im Willingen Thread gibt es eine Unterschriftenaktion. Bitte alle beteiligen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9312972#post9312972



 Re: Freeride Willingen
http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/page/kontakt.php

Ihr kÃ¶nnt alle eine Email an den Liftbetreiber schicken.Aber bitte nicht fluchen,beschimpfen oder ausfallend werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. März 2012)

na na scotty, der pannenvogel bist doch wohl du, da geht nix dran vorbei....
und das mit dem "hinten fahren" , na, das war doch auch immer ein anderer grund, oder 

wir werden es ja sehen, das rad und deine trainingsfortschritte


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. März 2012)

bitte bitte machen?
einfach nicht mehr hinfahren!!
die kosten von der seilbahn bleiben!
ist also nur eine frage der zeit wann der siggi bitte bitte macht!
wer dann noch einen draufsetzen will ,scheint ja kein problem zu sein,fährt mit dem bike hoch.
trainiert,kostet nichts und der siggi muß sich doppelt ärgern.
die biker sind da und er hat keine kohle kassiert.
ihn auffordern auf das gesetz der freien marktwirtschaft zu verzichten wird  nicht funktionieren.
die nachfrage wird das schon eher regulieren.
meine meinung.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. März 2012)

Scheiß Siggi Penner....wollte am Samstag nach Willingen fahren


----------



## scott-bussi (19. März 2012)

Naja, Marktwirtschaft ist schon o.k., aber hier sieht es eher nach gezielter Diskriminierung der Biker aus. 
Die Strecke ist mit EU Fördermitteln gebaut worden, Willingen hat sein Image als bikerfreundlicher Ort aufpoliert und jetzt werden die Biker auf diese Art und Weise benachteiligt.


----------



## kleinOtze (19. März 2012)

kostet Winterberg nicht auch irgendwas um die 28â¬?


----------



## scott-bussi (19. März 2012)

WiBe kostet glaube ich 27, bei allerdings deutlich mehr Streckenauswahl.

Das Froggy wird vermutlich so bald keinen Park sehen. Dafür ist das Operator da. Wollte eigentlich zur offiziellen Eröffnung am 31. nach Willingen. 

Wie sieht es denn ansonsten hier aus??


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. März 2012)

scotty samstag willingem OK Bittöööööööööööööööö


----------



## kleinOtze (19. März 2012)

31ter willingen ??? willingen macht doch am 25ten auf...winterberg meine ich am 31ten!?!? nicht das wir zum falschen park fahren ...


----------



## kleinOtze (19. März 2012)

@ghostrider ... können dich auch mitnehmen ... allerdings am sonntag, ms liegt ja fast auf dem weg


----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2012)

Schönes Ding Scotty  Warum auf der Suche nach einem Dämpfer, der verbaute hinüber? Und zur Verschönerung, die Kleber von der vorderen Felge runter, ist aber eine sau Arbeit. Bei meiner damals gingen die echt bescheiden runter. Sattel finde ich auch nicht so dolle, aber wenn er zum Hinter passt 

Die Sache mit Willingen finde ich auch schei$e, aber ich glaube kaum das wir daran was ändern können. 
Anscheinend haben die die Tage noch eine Sitzung und wollen das Thema nochmal besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (19. März 2012)

Dämpfer ist ne freundliche Leihgabe von Diddi.


----------



## schlabberkette (19. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> .....aber auf der Jungfernfahrt im Glüder hat es mit tollen Fahreigenschaften geglänzt und konnte auf der Auffahrt zum Serpentienen-DH das gelbe Trikot für die Auffahrt gewinnen



ich wollte ja erst noch 5 meter vor dem ziel mit einem lustigen liedchen auf den lippen an dir vorbeiflöten...aber ich dachte mir noch so eine demütigung hättest du nicht verkraftet....warst ja eh schon voll im eimer oben...


@willingen
dieses wochenende werden wir wohl noch nicht nach willi fahren.
bei den preisen kann ich mir nur noch einen bikeparkbesuch im jahr leisten
also muss ich zuhause erst noch ein bischen springen üben
damit ich bei meinem einzigen besuch sofort alle dicken dinger im dh springen kann (adidasdrop und roadgap sind ja schon abgehakt...)
alles andere wäre ja auch pussy....


----------



## rigger (19. März 2012)

Oder So Glüder Schlabber!!!?? 

Willingen soll ja ziemlich voll werden next WE...


----------



## kleinOtze (19. März 2012)

Glüder wäre auch gut!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. März 2012)

mittwoch 12:00 uhr treffpunkt bocketal.
kostet  nix.


----------



## rigger (19. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


>



Muss nochmal mit rüber!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. März 2012)

die Farbe ist auch super! Gutes Rad.


----------



## diddie40 (20. März 2012)

glückwunsch, scotti, sieht gut aus, die zugverlegung ist eigentlich anders gedacht, geht so aber auch


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. März 2012)

Mensch Scotti, da hast du aber viel Farbe auf den Ghost Rahmen geschmiert 
Aber ein nettes Teil!

Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden mein Faith mit zwei Kettenblättern auszustatten und los zu brausen. Ich hoffe dass das bis zum Wochenende klappt, sonst muss ich Samstag oder Sonntag eine Schiebetour machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. März 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> glückwunsch, scotti, sieht gut aus, die zugverlegung ist eigentlich anders gedacht, geht so aber auch



Die Bremsleitung für hinten ist leider noch zu kurz.
Die Verlegung der Schaltzüge muss ich mir noch mal bei Dir abgucken.
Ansonsten Danke für lobenden Worte


----------



## scott-bussi (20. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich wollte ja erst noch 5 meter vor dem ziel mit einem lustigen liedchen auf den lippen an dir vorbeiflöten...aber ich dachte mir noch so eine demütigung hättest du nicht verkraftet....warst ja eh schon voll im eimer



Häää als du ankamst hatte ich doch schon mein Brötchen aufgegessen und meinen Sattel eingestellt!


----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2012)

glückwunsch scotti
haste dein pfälzer brauereipferd gegen ein wendiges camarquepony eingetauscht
kein schlechter tausch
viel spass damit


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. März 2012)

Moin Scotti,

schöööönes farbiges Rad! Könnt mir auch gefallen!

Jetzt kannste auch fahren wie dieser Voulludingsbums, oder?


----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2012)

ich hab mal wieder ne frage
vor 2 jahren hab ich mir einen gebrauchten 
six pack menace lenker vom enduro für 2,50 euros gekauft

jetzt will ich den mal austauschen bevor es den zerreißt, 
so wie ich immer daran reiße
ich will also einen neuen lenker

worauf muss ich achten?
manche kosten 18, andere 80 euros
was ist der unterschied?
und dann finde ich diese ohne rise echt cool
ihr wißt schon diese  gerade alustange für die hände vorne
is wahrscheinlich nich so geeignet für mich wie?
dann hänge ich sehr tief und krieg den rücken hinterher nicht mehr gerade - oder?

danke


----------



## rigger (20. März 2012)

Meistens sind die teureren leichter aber nicht immer und man bezahlt oft auch den namen. Nen flatbar würde ich nicht nehmen, mir passen die nicht. Musst du.halt mal probieren.
Ich hab nen gusset lenker drauf und bin ganz zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2012)

so was hier?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...usset-Slade-Riserbar-760mm-Lenker::18642.html


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> mittwoch 12:00 uhr treffpunkt bocketal.
> kostet  nix.



wenn alles so klappt wie ich mir das so vorstelle könnte ich ab halb 3 dabei sein....vorher leider nicht möglich....


----------



## Zico (20. März 2012)

Wir sind das Volk, wir sind das Volk!!!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bitte bitte machen?
> einfach nicht mehr hinfahren!!
> die kosten von der seilbahn bleiben!
> ist also nur eine frage der zeit wann der siggi bitte bitte macht!
> ...


----------



## avid49 (20. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> so was hier?
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...usset-Slade-Riserbar-760mm-Lenker::18642.html


Frag doch einfach mal den Christian..........


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2012)

genau zico,
lieber stehend sterben als kniend leben usw......usw.....
zahlen oder nicht hinfahren.

@jojo http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/mtb-parts-und-equipment-im-dauertest.415285.2.htm?skip=13

@enduro
wir holen dich um halb drei im bocketal ab.


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2012)

jo, ich schau mal was so geht...


----------



## rigger (20. März 2012)

Jojo ich hab den gusset am ht und am fully, ich find den super!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. März 2012)

Jojo,
ich hab noch nen Syncros FR Lenker in 740 mm mit 20 mm Rise und 9 Grad Kröpfung (glaube ich), den ich gerade bom Trek geschraubt habe. Das sind die, die auch an den Rose Dingern verbaut sind (hab den auch dort gekauft), den könntest du testen, wennse magst!

PS:
der hier isset, den man erkennen kann


----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2012)

hängt der rest dann auch noch da dran?

der sieht gut aus, würd ich gern mal probieren
(ich überleg mir mal was dazu wg. wann und wo testen und so)
cool


----------



## rigger (20. März 2012)

Testen könntest du den gusset auch, hab ja zwei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2012)

jojo, kanns auch für ne schmale mark meinen reverse kaufen, den hab ich momentan auf'm bike...ich hab schon nen neuen ausgesucht


----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2012)

ich seh mal zu, dass ich morgen ein auto krieg
und auch nach bb kommen kann
(aber ist der auch mit wenig reis und so?
ach werd ich ja sehen, wenn´s mit dem auto klappt
aber der synchros kommt meinen vorstellungen schon ziemlich nah)


----------



## scott-bussi (20. März 2012)

Ich hab noch 2 originale D-Mark!!
Kann ich den Lenker dafür haben??


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2012)

du heißt ja nicht jojo, oder  

außerdem was willst du mit meinem lenker???der paßt da gar nicht ran...


----------



## scott-bussi (20. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Moin Scotti,
> 
> schöööönes farbiges Rad! Könnt mir auch gefallen!
> 
> Jetzt kannste auch fahren wie dieser Voulludingsbums, oder?



Daaaanke!

Wie der Voulliououi...(ach egal)- noch nicht ganz! 

Aber der Sprung mit Landung vorm Baum hat mit dem Froggy schon mal ohne Verluste geklappt. Auch die erste Steilabfahrt, wo ich beim letzten Mal mit Hilfe eines Baumes bremsen mußte hat ohne Probleme geklappt!!!

Ich bin also auf dem besten Wege wie dieser Voullouiouidingenskirchen zu fahren!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hängt der rest dann auch noch da dran?
> 
> der sieht gut aus, würd ich gern mal probieren
> (ich überleg mir mal was dazu wg. wann und wo testen und so)
> cool


Hey Jojo,

der Rest hängt nicht mehr mit dran! Insofern kein Problem 
Ich bevorzuge ja die persönliche Übergabe samt Trailscouting in der Umgebung. Ob bei dir oder hier ist mit egal. Problem ist nur: Dieses Wochenende bin ich in Berlin, danach die beiden in Österreich..., also frühestens in drei Wochen oder sowas!



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Daaaanke!
> 
> Wie der Voulliououi...(ach egal)- noch nicht ganz!
> 
> ...





Sehr gut! Um die Bäume mach ich mir auch garkeine Sorgen!!
Aber wirklich ein schööönes Radl und die Farbe ist klasse!

Grüße!!

PS: Was machst du nachts um drei vorm Rechner????


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2012)

er kam bestimmt grad aus'm keller vom "neues bike schmusen"


----------



## rigger (20. März 2012)

Hier mal ein Termin für Samstag.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12783


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2012)

wenn wir schon mal dabei sind...

der sonntagstrailspaß im teuto

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12784


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende bin ich in Berlin, danach die beiden in Österreich...




ahh
also darum jetzt noch schnell das hackengas

wegen des lenkers:
kein problem
jetzt hat er mich zwei jahre ausgehalten,
da gehen auch noch ein paar wochen mehr






hoffe ich


----------



## scott-bussi (20. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Moin Scotti,
> 
> schöööönes farbiges Rad! Könnt mir auch gefallen!
> 
> Jetzt kannste auch fahren wie dieser Voulludingsbums, oder?





schulte69 schrieb:


> PS: Was machst du nachts um drei vorm Rechner????



Bin seit der Glüdertour am Samstag etwas - ich sage mal - unpäßlich!

Oder anders gesagt: Montezumas Rache treibt mich des öfteren, vorzugsweise nachts, in das Zimmer der Wohnung, wo der Lichtschalter außen angebracht ist.

Danach ist es mit dem Einschlafen etwas schwierig. Da nimmt man schon mal das "Tablet" zur Hand und guckt was es so neues hier gibt

Ich habe übrigens am Hundedenkmal, in einem Baum, eine dicke Macke gesehen, die nicht von mir ist!!!!!

Ich bin also nicht der einzige Baumschmuser!


----------



## rigger (20. März 2012)

@schlabber meine sms hast du ja anscheinend nicht bekommen....

Kannst du mir mal deine einstellungen nennen um vids vernünftig in pinnacle zu importieren?


----------



## kleinOtze (20. März 2012)

der rigger und ich wollen sonntag was starten ... von mir aus gerne glüder (kennen rigger und ich uns aber leider garnicht aus)... schließe mich aber der mehrheit an. wie schon gesagt, einen sprinter würde ich besorgen, damit können wir locker 5 leute + drahtesel transportieren. also chance nutzen und melden


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2012)

schade schade,
im drk- bulli zum biken fahren hat bestimmt seinen ganz besonderen reiz.leider bin ich am we. in düsseldorf und kann diese ganz besondere  gelegenheit nicht nutzen.
was die anderen biker wohl denken?

knallharte jungs die den rettungswagen sofort mitbringen?
können die nicht fahren?

bitte um info über feedback !!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (20. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> @schlabber meine sms hast du ja anscheinend nicht bekommen....
> 
> Kannst du mir mal deine einstellungen nennen um vids vernünftig in pinnacle zu importieren?



doch, deine sms hab ich bekommen
hab nur vergessen zu antworten 

schick mir mal ne pn mit deiner mail
dann bekommst du infos zu meinen einstellungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (20. März 2012)

*VORICHT IM TEUTO* !!

Hallo zusammen,

da Ihr ja auch hier bei uns im Dörenberg (Bad Iburg, Hütte, Hagen) unterwegs seid, solltet Ihr hier unbedingt vorsichtig sein. Am Wochenende ist hier auf einem unserer Downhilltracks ein Biker schwer verletzt worden, weil von einem Geisteskranken auf der  Strecke zwei Nylon-Drahtseile gepannt worden sind. Unvorstellbar !!
Die Polizei war am Tatort und die Kripo wurde eingeschaltet. Genaue Infos wird es wohl im Laufe des Abends in IG Teutobiker geben. Wir haben die Infos auch eben erst mitgeteilt bekommen.

Also lauft/fahrt/schiebt die beliebten Trails (Null usw.) erst aufmerksam herauf bevor Ihr sie herunterbrettert.

Nein.....dies ist kein Scherz !!!


----------



## kleinOtze (20. März 2012)

Ach du schei*** wie geht es dem Radler? Das sind bestimmt die gleichen Leute die immer wieder Baumstämme auf die Wege legen


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2012)

oh kacke,
war aber eigentlich nur eine frage der zeit bis irgendein durchgeknallter so eine aktion startet.
manche mountainbike-reviere haben das ,fürs erste,hinter sich andere noch vor sich.
wie gern würde ich dem typen dabei helfen seine aggressionen abzubauen.
wäre schön wenn du mal info gibst wie es dem biker geht und ob die polizei die sache wirklich verfolgt.


----------



## Chefkocher (20. März 2012)

Also uns wurde berichtet, das es sich um einen vierfachen Schlüsselbeinbruch handelt. Die Polizei nimmt die Sache wohl sehr ernst, die Kripo ermittelt und erste Spuren (u.a. Spule mit Nylonschnur/draht wurden gefunden) wurde gesichert.

Wie gesagt, wir haben die Infos auch heute erst aus allerdings jedoch vertrauenswürdiger Quelle erhalten. Wir möchten allerdings nicht Stille Post spielen, man weiß ja was dann am Ende an Warheiten übrig bleibt. Wir meinen aber schon, das eine Warnung wichtig ist.
Warten wir einfach auf ein Statement in der IG.


----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2012)

danke für den hinweis


----------



## schlabberkette (20. März 2012)

wenn ich sowas höre könnte ich ausrasten!!!
solche aktionen gab es leider auch schon auf den hiesigen halden im ruhrpott
da hilft tatsächlich nur den trail vorher zu checken..


danke chefkocher für die warnung!!
hab da zwar nicht viel hoffnung, aber vielleicht hat die kripo ausnahmsweise mal ein glückliches händchen und findet das arschlosch!!
gute besserung an den verletzten biker


----------



## rigger (21. März 2012)

Was ein Spacken!!!


----------



## jojo2 (21. März 2012)

offtopic:
bin heute tatsächlich im teuto
allerdings mt der mutter von dem kleinen mädchen
(das kleine mädchen schreibt heute nachmittag ne latein- und morgen ne chemiearbeit, sonst würde die natürlich auch mitkommen)
bin auch nicht mit dem laguna auf dem parkplatz, den hab ich verschenkt
wir sehn uns


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2012)

dann mal los,,,,,,,ein wolkenloser  himmel über dem teutonischen teuto und mediterrane  temperaturen   erwarten euch hier.

bikewetter!!!!!!!!
überstunden raushauen,,,den magenverstimmungsjoker ziehen,,,weinen und auf mitleid beim chef hoffen,,,,,,,im öffentlichen dienst arbeiten,,,

wir sehen uns


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2012)

jepp, bin dabei...holt ihr mich um 14.30 im bocketal am wanderparkplatz ab????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2012)

9003 was ein wahnsinn 230.000 hits


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. März 2012)

bin 12 auch am Start.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2012)

14:30 geht klar,
es kommen auch noch zwei biker die zum ersten mal dabei sind.


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2012)

cool...ick freu mir schon...wenn es früher klappen sollte bei mir melde ich mich....


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2012)

was ziehst du an????
ich glaube ich fahre heute mal in goethe bunt.


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2012)

besser als in" adams-blank"  obwohl, war nicht neulich noch internationaler "nacktradeltag"


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2012)

welches bike geht denn mit in den wald heute????


----------



## scott-bussi (21. März 2012)

Du solltest TB nicht überfordern mit so komplizierten Entscheidungen!!
Kleidungsfrage, Bikefrage ...
Demnächst kommt bestimmt noch die Frage nach dem passenden Getränk bzw. Snack für unterwegs.


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2012)

nö, soweit kommtes nicht...nur wenn er mit dem häuptlingssohn unterwegs ist, dann wird die runde entspannter als mit dem stinker...ich wollt nur wissen auf was ich mich da eingelassen habe 

und du???? wann kommst du zum biken????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. März 2012)

bin leider krank
evtl. klappts zum WE


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> welches bike geht denn mit in den wald heute????


 

der kleine häuptling ist es geworden,fast 6 stunden mit ihm auf dem kriegspfad gewesen,jede sekunde genossen.
bin auch mal kurz ein bergamont gefahren,keine ahnung was für eines,war mehr wie überrascht wie geil das teil den berg hochfliegt und wie satt und sicher es den berg runter schießt.


----------



## brcrew (21. März 2012)

fastlane schimpft sich das teil! 
jo, war ne schöne und interessante runde! auf diesem wege nochmal grüsse und besten dank an alle die dabei waren!
...wir sind demnächst bestimmt wieder mal am start!
ben


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2012)

jo, war ne nette runde...

und so sah es aus 





und meine "shakira"


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2012)

jojo????JJJJJJJJooooJJJJJJJJJJJoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!JJJJJJJoooJJJJJJJoooo!!!!????!!!!
^ ^ ^ 
(leise ) ( lauter ) (ganz laut )

warst du heute im teuto ???
wir wollten ein paar von deinen berühmten haferschleimmürbekümmelplätzchen schnorren,
konnten dich aber nirgendwo finden.


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. März 2012)

coole Runde, coole Fotos, wo ist denn der Jojo im Bild versteckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2012)

das ist doch ein suchbild,da darf man das nicht verraten.


----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2012)

dinkel 
dinkel!
war vielleicht auch drin.

als ich gestern nach dem jojogiteerealisiert hab, 
dass das wohl sehr schwer möglich sein wird,  euch zu treffen, 
sind wir richtung nasses dreieck gefahren. der weg dahin gefällt ihr immer sehr.
das war schade und schön war´s auch
bis bald


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2012)

ein redakteur von der zeitschrift mountainbike hat von unserem endurorace erfahren und würde sich freuen wenn er einen kleinen bericht darüber schreiben dürfte.
es soll in der zeitschrift demnächst regelmäßig ein bericht über biker auf ihren hometrails erscheinen und wir wären dabei.
interesse?
er kommt übernächsten sonntag zum treff  um sich vorzustellen und seine ideen zu präsentieren,dann kann man ja mal schauen.
also macht euch schick http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12794


----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2012)

das ist ja fantastisch
ich finde, das haben wir verdient
ich kauf mir nächste woche gleich ein neues outfit,
weiß aber noch nicht, welche farben im bild 
in einer zeitschrift am besten wirken.
ich trainier auch schon mal den whip und ich finde
ihr köntet euch auch ein bißchen dafür anstrengen
tb, was meinst du sollten wirklich alle dazu können dürfen?
oder nur die besten?


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2012)

die besten???
du meinst die besten outfits,,,,ja sicher ,,,


----------



## diddie40 (22. März 2012)

keine sorge, jojo, ich kann sowieso nicht.


----------



## kleinOtze (22. März 2012)

Dann fahre ich nackt! Das muss dann erstmal einer toppen können


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2012)

nur die besten und die, die am härtesten trainieren 

also ich war heut morgen schon um 6.45 im wald...aber ohne rad und mit den schnellen schuhen...


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Dann fahre ich nackt! Das muss dann erstmal einer toppen können



doch, das kann man toppen...moment, man nicht..aber der FB in seinem rosa tütü schafft das


----------



## kleinOtze (22. März 2012)

Ich geb mich geschlagen, mit nem rosa Tütü kann ich nicht mithalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (22. März 2012)

Redakteur von der Bike!!!???
Ich habe doch gar kein Race-, Marathon-, Touren-Bike!! Mit was fahre ich bloß??

Und was ziehe ich an????


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2012)

also nochmal,es kommt ein redakteur von der zeitung mountainbike,nicht von der gay-lifestyle.http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12794


----------



## diddie40 (22. März 2012)

schade, dass der termin am 1.April ist.


----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2012)

der eine nackt, der andere in turnschläppchen
diddie nur als geist
fehlt da noch jemand?
das werden schöne bilder


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> schade, dass der termin am 1.April ist.


 
hast du da keine zeit diddie ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2012)

ach jetzt habe ich es auch kapiert,,,,,,weil an dem sonntag der 01.04 ist,,,,zufall


----------



## diddie40 (22. März 2012)

ich glaube, bin nicht der einzige geist am 1. april


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2012)

vielleicht is danny mc askill auch wieder bei seinem onkel  wäre ja mal was, ne....


----------



## Papa-Joe (22. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> nur die besten und die, die am härtesten trainieren
> 
> also ich war heut morgen schon um 6.45 im wald...aber ohne rad und mit den schnellen schuhen...



WAS? Es gibt morgens auch ein 6.45 ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2012)

klar, da war ich schon oben am dreikaiserstuhl und hab ins tal geschaut 

ich muß doch pünktlich arbeiten, da geht es halt nur früh morgens  
und ab nächster woche wird es abends wieder bike geben....


----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2012)

genau zeitumstellung!
damit es endlich mal wieder einen 01.04. gibt.

und wie? kommt danny wieder?
cool
das war klasse beim letzten mal!


----------



## scott-bussi (22. März 2012)

Ich hörte auch was von Bobby Root, der ist wieder in D-Land und gibt Fahrtechnik.
Glaube der wollte auch mal in den Legendären Teuto-Mountains vorbei schauen


----------



## Zico (22. März 2012)

Cool!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ein redakteur von der zeitschrift mountainbike hat von unserem endurorace erfahren und würde sich freuen wenn er einen kleinen bericht darüber schreiben dürfte.
> es soll in der zeitschrift demnächst regelmäßig ein bericht über biker auf ihren hometrails erscheinen und wir wären dabei.
> interesse?
> er kommt übernächsten sonntag zum treff um sich vorzustellen und seine ideen zu präsentieren,dann kann man ja mal schauen.
> also macht euch schick http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12794


----------



## Zico (22. März 2012)

Jetzt werde ich aber auch skeptisch!!!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ach jetzt habe ich es auch kapiert,,,,,,weil an dem sonntag der 01.04 ist,,,,zufall


----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich aber auch skeptisch!!!



zico
dafür gibt es keinen grund
der tb hat im frühjahr schon oft richtig coole sachen organisiert
das datum ist zufall
kann ich dir versichern
zieh dir einfach was vernünftiges an am 01.04.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (22. März 2012)

Lol


----------



## kleinOtze (22. März 2012)

@ tb, auch wenns der 1.4.  ist und ich wie geschrieben nackt komme auch wenn der redakteur nicht da ist  ... ich bin am 1.4. für eine runde zu haben!!!


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2012)

was geht den nu wann mit wem wohin am sonntag????

ich brauche mehr details.....


----------



## kleinOtze (22. März 2012)

@ enduro, dieses we ists mir egal ... rigger und ich wollen was starten...gerne glüder, aber auch teuto steht hoch im kurs, wir schließen uns der mehrheit an


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2012)

ihr geht doch bestimmt auch zu irgendeiner nikolausfeier obwohl ihr wißt das es den gar nicht gibt.
aber schon im türrahmen schreien das es ihn nicht gibt und warten wieviele kinder heulen ist schon eine harte nummer.
schade.

egal,,,,,
wir waren heute auf dem schönsten trail am döhrenberg unterwegs,der chrisxrossi hat ihn nur unter druck preisgegeben,,,,schönet dingen .
übrigens der gleiche trail auf dem der irre seine seile gespannt hatte.
aus erster quelle haben wir erfahren das die kripo zwei weitere leinen gefunden hat,,,gespannt in kopfhöhe.
morgen ist um 14:00 uhr treff beim chrisxrossi,es geht dann zum piesberg.
trails,steile hänge und alles was das mtb-herz höher schlagen läßt soll es dort geben.


----------



## Totoxl (22. März 2012)

Das ihr zu viel Freizeit habt und die auch noch Sinnvoll nutzt, macht mich ja neidisch.
Sonntag werde ich auch wohl den Weg in den Teuto finden. Dem Alpinist mal die Teuto Mountains zeigen. Bei der Gelegenheit bringe ich auch ein Kofferraum voll Teile. Diddie  und Scotti wissen was gemeint ist.


----------



## rigger (22. März 2012)

Dann werden wir am sonntag auch mal im teuto aufschlagen.


----------



## kleinOtze (22. März 2012)

@tb ... Sonntag auch dabei? dann siehste ja doch noch den DRK bulli...zur not machen wir ein gruppenfoto für dich


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2012)

@jojo
dein neues benutzerbildchen ist doch nicht etwa ein baumstammwerfender schottischer krieger??????????
oder?????

@kleinOtze
ich bin am we. in düsseldorf.


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. März 2012)

eigentlich sollte man Euch(Ungläubige) ja ins offene Messer laufen lassen, aber wir wollen uns ja als positv presentieren. Es wäre schade wenn wir uns das entgehen lassen würden. Es geht nicht darum welche Sachen wir anhaben, sondern nur um die Gemeinschaft. Es sollten also möglichst viele Leute für die Fotos erscheinen. Man soll ruhig sehen wie viele Leute am Mtb Sport interessiert sind. Im Bericht wird es darum gehen wie der MTB Sport verschiedene Gesellschaftsgruppen miteinander verbindet. Also alles positiv.
Den Kontakt hab ich hergestellt, Thomas hab ich nur als "Häuptling" genannt, da er relativ bekannt ist und es auch in diesem Bericht nur um Nordreinwestfalen geht. Also alles seriös.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (22. März 2012)

achja, morgen Treff bei mir, dann zum Piesberg.


----------



## Chefkocher (22. März 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> *VORICHT IM TEUTO* !!
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...



Erste offizielle Meldung:

http://www.noz.de/lokales/61777714/mountainbiker-in-einem-waldstueck-in-bad-iburg-verletzt

Wirklich Konkretes gibt die Presse/Polizei jedoch nicht bekannt, geschweige denn das hier irgendwie zur Vorsicht aufgerufen wird. Wenn man sich überlegt, dass zuhauf über Nichtigkeiten in epischer Breite berichtet wird....schon komisch!


----------



## diddie40 (22. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ihr geht doch bestimmt auch zu irgendeiner nikolausfeier obwohl ihr wißt das es den gar nicht gibt.
> aber schon im türrahmen schreien das es ihn nicht gibt und warten wieviele kinder heulen ist schon eine harte nummer.
> schade.
> 
> ...


 
sorry, dass ich da zweifel geäußert habe, also es gibt wirklich dinge, die am 1.april stattfinden, hoffe das mein konzert am 1.4. in belgien kein aprilscherz ist.
bis morgen um 14:00 bei chris


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2012)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/61777714/mountainbiker-in-einem-waldstueck-in-bad-iburg-verletzt

kurios ist allein schon die überschrift

1.*Langes Seil über Waldweg gespannt*

*2.Mountainbiker in einem Waldstück in Bad Iburg verletzt ?*

1.einige zeilen später wird in frage gestellt ob das seil überhaupt gespannt war.

2.warum fragezeichen,stellt sich die frage überhaupt? ist doch fakt.


besten dank  chefkocher


----------



## Chefkocher (22. März 2012)

Also wir fahren diese Abfahrt mehrmals in der Woche und das ist definitiv kein Waldweg, sondern insbesondere im oberen und mittleren Teil ein reiner Freeride/Downhilltrack. Hier gehen keine Spaziergänger und nur sehr wenige "Nicht-Biker" kennen diesen Spot. Das "Verlegen" oder vielleicht doch "Spannen" eines Seils im unteren schnellen geradlinigen Teile kann daher nur einem Zweck gedient haben und zwar uns zu Fall zu bringen....meine Meinung. 

Das letzte was man braucht ist übertriebene Panik, allerdings sollte die Gefährdung durchaus ernst genommen werden.

Nen mulmiges Gefühl ist die letzten Tage auf jeden Fall bei uns mitgefahren...und das ist übel ;-(


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2012)

mulmiges gefühl glaube ich gerne,wir waren heute auch auf dem dh unterwegs und wissen wovon du sprichst.


----------



## jojo2 (23. März 2012)

wir wollte am we in den hüggel und zum dörenberg
werden das sicherlich machen, und gut  aufpassen udn die strecken vorher abgehen.
aber was ist in ein paar wochen, wenn man nicht mehr so aufpasst?
das ist echt käse
wie geht´s dem verletzten?
grüße!





chrisxrossi schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte man Euch(Ungläubige) ja ins offene Messer laufen lassen, aber wir wollen uns ja als positv presentieren.



uppps
dann kommt tbs aprilscherz erst noch
dann hab ich ja voll daneben gegriffen
aber mann! mal ehrlich: woran soll man die unterscheiden, 
wenn überall drauf steht: "kein aprilscherz! echt nich!"

(aber anders: für die auflage der zeitung ist so ein regionalbericht 
vielleicht nett, aber is der das wirklich auch für die region? egal, wenn ich am 01.04. kann, bin ich dabei)


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. März 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich da zweifel geäußert habe,


 
hab dich trotzdem lieb,,,bis gleich...


----------



## diddie40 (23. März 2012)

fahren wir mit den bikes von chris aus zum piesberg, oder auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (23. März 2012)

14 Uhr bei Chris ; bin ich auch dabei !!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. März 2012)

ich denk mal mit dem Bike, so weit ist das nicht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. März 2012)

oh oh,,,,,,so weit  ist das nicht,,,,,,,,kenne ich,,,,,packt euch genug zu essen,trinken und eine lampe ein..


----------



## enduro pro (23. März 2012)

nu mal hand hoch...

wer ist am sonntag im teuto und wann geht es los??????


----------



## rigger (23. März 2012)

Hier! karsten und ich, 1030uhr fänd ich gut.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. März 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> 14 Uhr bei Chris ; bin ich auch dabei !!!



14:00 uhr, ihr glücklichen! Muß bis 14:30 arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (23. März 2012)

ach markus....nicht  nächste woche ist es länger hell, da lohnt auch mal ein ritt um 18.00 uhr 

wie sieht es mit deiner krankheit aus???? sonntag??? oder biste im glüder oder willingen....


----------



## jojo2 (23. März 2012)

hei christian
ich hab bei der mountainbike angerufen
(hab da connections hin)
können wir mal miteinander reden?
gerne per pn

an tb:
fast richtig
ein schotte der
massai beim cricket


----------



## Totoxl (23. März 2012)

Enduro dein Sonntag soll wohl gerettet sein. 
Ich werde zu 98% da sein und zu 95% bringe ich noch 3 tapfere Jungs mit, dann die beiden aus BB und wir sind schon ein lustiger Haufen. Markus muss auch kommen, ich habe noch etwas das er gebrauchen könnte. Diddie wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. März 2012)

Klar Jojo, leg Dich einfach auf meine Couch.


----------



## Totoxl (23. März 2012)

Wo treibst du dich denn am Sonntag herum, arbeiten?


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. März 2012)

sehr wahrscheinlich leider ja. Aber was ist mit Morgen? Schön im Dörenberg.


----------



## rigger (23. März 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Enduro dein Sonntag soll wohl gerettet sein.
> Ich werde zu 98% da sein und zu 95% bringe ich noch 3 tapfere Jungs mit, dann die beiden aus BB und wir sind schon ein lustiger Haufen. Markus muss auch kommen, ich habe noch etwas das er gebrauchen könnte. Diddie wie sieht es bei dir aus?



Wird bestimmt Lustig Sonntag!!


----------



## enduro pro (23. März 2012)

toto...

sonntag abfahrt im bocketal...um 10.00 oder um 11.00 was ist euch lieber???

machen dann ne nette runde bocketal-huckberg-bocketal


----------



## rigger (23. März 2012)

10 ist ok


----------



## scott-bussi (23. März 2012)

Wieder da von der CC/Rennrad-Runde "rund um und mitten durch Osnabrück"!
Schon lange nicht mehr so durch die Gegend gehetzt worden, Christian hat echt alles gegeben.
(Thempo war doch schön locker - oder??)

Aber ich lebe noch und habe Sonntag im Teuto schon eingeplant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. März 2012)

hab grad nach meiner waldrunde auf chrissis couch gelegen (leider viel zu kurz). 
ich fühl mich wieder richtig gut, so frei irgendwie
danke christian

ja und wegen ´em ersten vierten mache ich mir auch keine sorgen mehr
und sonntag um 10 versuch ich auch einzurichten


----------



## diddie40 (23. März 2012)

bin am sonntag auch dabei


----------



## schlabberkette (23. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> nu mal hand hoch...
> wer ist am sonntag im teuto und wann geht es los??????



zwei mal hand hoch
die ketten sind dabei....


----------



## kleinOtze (23. März 2012)

@schlabberkette ... gefällt mir, dann gibts wieder gute Videos!


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. März 2012)

Stress auf dem Rad und relaxed auf der Couch, daß is doch ein schöner Ausgleich.

Mich hat heut nur gewundert, daß alle unbedingt flach über die Straße fahren wollten. Schon komisch.


----------



## diddie40 (23. März 2012)

mach dir keine sorgen, war ne schöne tour, mir hat´s gefallen, nette leute, super wetter, ein paar nette einlagen, was will man mehr


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. März 2012)

Danke Diddie, mir hat´s auch gefallen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob da alle so dachten wie wir beide.


----------



## avid49 (23. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> toto...
> 
> sonntag abfahrt im bocketal...um 10.00 oder um 11.00 was ist euch lieber???
> 
> machen dann ne nette runde bocketal-huckberg-bocketal



Also 11Uhr ist doch ne gute Zeit,da kann man noch vorher kuscheln


----------



## diddie40 (23. März 2012)

ich habe nur zufriedene gesichter gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der krefelder (23. März 2012)

Das war heute eine  sehr enspannte Tour durch die Osnabrücker Innenstadt,mit einem Fahrradflick-Lehrgang.


----------



## diddie40 (23. März 2012)

genau, hatte ich schon wieder verdrängt, waren es 8 oder 10 platten, ich alleine hatte schon 4 löcher


----------



## diddie40 (23. März 2012)

dein foto sagt ja fast alles, wo sind die denn durchgefahren?
der tb mit seinen rocket ron konnte jedenfalls ganz entspannt mindestens 3 zigaretten rauchen


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. März 2012)

Lennert hatte 6 Löcher. Da kann man mal sehen wie hart flach sein kann.


----------



## zuberstar (23. März 2012)

Mahlzeit!
Ich bin vor 2 Wochen bereits zufällig ein paar Meter in eurer Gruppe mitgerollt und würde Sonntag gerne mal von Anfang an dabei sein. Wenn ihr nix dagegen habt, würde ich Sonntag gerne dazukommen.
Grüße aus MS


----------



## scott-bussi (23. März 2012)

ich hörte schon mal von geschmolzenen Schläuchen wg. zu hoher Geschwindigkeit!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (23. März 2012)

zuberstar schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Ich bin vor 2 Wochen bereits zufällig ein paar Meter in eurer Gruppe mitgerollt und würde Sonntag gerne mal von Anfang an dabei sein. Wenn ihr nix dagegen habt, würde ich Sonntag gerne dazukommen.
> Grüße aus MS


 
natürlich kannst du mitfahren, aber wann geht´s los?
10:00, 10:30 oder 11:00?


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. März 2012)

Sommer oder Winterzeit?

Das Salz in Scottys Schweiss brachte die Schläuche zum schmelzen, vermutlich.


----------



## kleinOtze (23. März 2012)

Ich bin für 11, da ich Sonntag aus der Nachtschicht komme  dann könnte ich noch ne Stunde horchen was mein Kissen mir sagt


----------



## jojo2 (23. März 2012)

10


----------



## diddie40 (23. März 2012)

schmusen, horchen, was das kissen sagt, ich bin für ausschlafen, bin also auch ein fan von 11:00


----------



## diddie40 (23. März 2012)

jetzt überschlagen sich ja die ereignisse, könnte auch ne stunde früher aufstehen


----------



## schlabberkette (23. März 2012)

11 wär suuper
...nachtschicht...schmusen...kissen horchen...1 stunde anfahrt....etc...


----------



## diddie40 (23. März 2012)

genau, bis 11:00 könnte ich all das erledigt haben


----------



## rigger (23. März 2012)

11 uhr ist super!


----------



## ricobra50 (23. März 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Danke Diddie, mir hat´s auch gefallen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob da alle so dachten wie wir beide.



Es war ein super Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (24. März 2012)

jo war ne lustige runde heute! nächstes mal gerne wieder dabei!


----------



## Bulli76 (24. März 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:
			
		

> _Danke Diddie, mir hat´s auch gefallen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob da alle so dachten wie wir beide._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann mich da nur anschließen...  Nächstes mal auch gerne wieder dabei.



			
				diddie40 schrieb:
			
		

> ...waren es 8 oder 10 platten, ich alleine hatte schon 4 löcher


Hab grad noch den neuen Reifen aufgezogen und wollte eig den Schlauch, den ich heut nachmittag getauscht hatte flicken... 


			
				chrisxrossi schrieb:
			
		

> Lennert hatte 6 Löcher.


Dito-.-

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## jojo2 (24. März 2012)

fischi trainiert auch ab 10


----------



## scott-bussi (24. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> fischi trainiert auch ab 10





Wie, der kommt auch zu uns in den Teuto??
jojo du hast aber wirklich gute Conections


----------



## jojo2 (24. März 2012)

nene 
bedank dich bei julian.

herr fischbach sachte:
"klar! is doch ehrensache!"


----------



## jojo2 (24. März 2012)

hätte ich das vorschaubild auch noch mal...?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. März 2012)

ich werde mir gleich an der längsten theke der welt ein kölsch bestellen,,,vielleicht bin ich dann morgen dabei,,,sollen ja in der sache keinen spaß verstehen..
ansonsten euch viel spaß beim kuscheln und biken....
suche noch einen jungen mann zum mitreisen,,hätte von di.-do zeit zum biken..
zu gestern,,,,ging mal wieder nicht ohne penisvergleich,,,,,,ich habe den zweit längsten,,,diddie seiner wächst aber noch...schöne ruhige runde....osna ist einfach schön....

in den o-ton charts ganz vorn:::::::::::::::hunde******* und plaaaaaaaaaaatten


----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2012)

du suchst einen jungen mann?
ich bin alt und habe keine zeit


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2012)

jung bin ich auch nicht mehr aber mittwoch wäre mein tag 

und zu morgen....wann denn nu???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2012)

fischbach: 10:00 und hart trainieren, sonst wird man nicht schneller


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. März 2012)

Du meinst nichts länger?!


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2012)

sonntag um 10.30 im bocketal...

damit sollten alle zufrieden sein.....


----------



## der krefelder (24. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich werde mir gleich an der längsten theke der welt ein kölsch bestellen,,,vielleicht bin ich dann morgen dabei,,,sollen ja in der sache keinen spaß verstehen..
> ansonsten euch viel spaß beim kuscheln und biken....
> suche noch einen jungen mann zum mitreisen,,hätte von di.-do zeit zum biken..
> zu gestern,,,,ging mal wieder nicht ohne penisvergleich,,,,,,ich habe den zweit längsten,,,diddie seiner wächst aber noch...schöne ruhige runde....osna ist einfach schön....
> ...


 Bleib bei deinen FB


----------



## rigger (24. März 2012)

11 finde ich ok, hatten sich doch auch die meisten für ausgesprochen.


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. März 2012)

Ich will aber erst um 12 Uhr, das hatten wir noch nie!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2012)

sonntag um 10.30 im bocketal...

dabei bleib es nu... wer später will soll später fahren...das ist hier keine demokratie


----------



## schlabberkette (24. März 2012)

geht auch 10:31???
eher schaffen wir nicht.....


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. März 2012)

Jemand Lust heut im Hüggel oder Dörenberg? Dann bitte SMS an mich oder Telf.


----------



## Papa-Joe (24. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich werde mir gleich an der längsten theke der welt ein kölsch bestellen,,,vielleicht bin ich dann morgen dabei,,,sollen ja in der sache keinen spaß verstehen..
> ansonsten euch viel spaß beim kuscheln und biken....
> suche noch einen jungen mann zum mitreisen,,hätte von di.-do zeit zum biken..
> zu gestern,,,,ging mal wieder nicht ohne penisvergleich,,,,,,ich habe den zweit längsten,,,diddie seiner wächst aber noch...schöne ruhige runde....osna ist einfach schön....
> ...



Wieso willst du dir Kölsch bestellen, in Düsseldorf gibt es doch Bier? 
Versuch doch wenigstens etwas härteres.... etwa eine Pfirsichsaftschorle.

Mittwoch könnte bei mir hinhauen, wenn ich bis dahin das kleine Kettenblatt für mein Rad habe (hat bis heute leider nicht geklappt). Sonst wäre das ja wie Kona bergauf fahren und sowas kannst ja nur du.


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> sonntag um 10.30 im bocketal...
> 
> dabei bleib es nu... wer später will soll später fahren...das ist hier keine demokratie


Endlich mal eine klare Aussage von unseren kleinen Diktator, mit seinen Klapperstuhl!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. März 2012)

der krefelder schrieb:


> Bleib bei deinen FB


Tja, lieber Krefelder das ist so eine Sache mit den TB Duathlon es gibt in diesen Forum nur eine handvoll Leute die diesen bestehen können. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo deine Schwächen liegen aber üb mal fleißig weiter vielleicht kannst du den Duathlon irgengwan mal bestehen.


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2012)

hey FB....lieber klappstuhl als dropmuschi....

komm an start sonntag, dann werden wir sehen was geht


----------



## Totoxl (24. März 2012)

Ich werde dann auch um 10.30 im Bockethal sein. Die anderen wollten erst Später starten. Freu mich schon bei schönen Wetter durch den Teuto zu cruisen


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2012)

wenn das so wird wie heut....herrlich, herrlich....

wir können deine kumpels ja später einsammeln...der schlabber kommt ja auch später


----------



## rigger (24. März 2012)

soich werd erst nochmal wieder in den wald und filmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (24. März 2012)

War grad mit zwei bekannten in den Riggermountains ... fein ne Runde CC und das mit meinem Enduro Uncle  ... und wen trifft man nichtsahnend in den Riggermountains ... den Namensgeber höchst persönlich. Rigger mit Sack und Pack auf dem Weg um ein schönes Filmchen zu drehen ... wir dürfen gespannt sein. 

nur um unseren Diktator mal zufrieden zu stellen ... Rigger und ich starten um 9:45Uhr in Schüttorf, heißt wir sind so gegen 10:31 Uhr :-D im Teuto


----------



## ricobra50 (24. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> sonntag um 10.30 im bocketal...
> 
> damit sollten alle zufrieden sein.....



 bin ich dabei


----------



## scott-bussi (24. März 2012)

Warum eigentlich Bocketal??

Enduro jagt uns um 10:30 aus dem Bett und schlägt dann Bocketal vor, damit er bis 10:28 im Bett liegen kann!!

Ich verlange eine basisdemokratische Diskussion mit Stuhlkreis, ob Dörenthe nicht doch besser als Treffpunkt geeignet ist!


----------



## avid49 (24. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> sonntag um 10.30 im bocketal...
> 
> damit sollten alle zufrieden sein.....




.......ich auch!!


----------



## zuberstar (24. März 2012)

Bis morgen...


----------



## Totoxl (24. März 2012)

Falls einer noch so ein PM Bremsen adapter liegen hat darf er den gerne morgen mitbringen
http://static.bike-components.de/im...821_1_Avid_ScheibenbremsadapterPMaufPM+20.JPG

THX


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich Bocketal??
> 
> Enduro jagt uns um 10:30 aus dem Bett und schlägt dann Bocketal vor, damit er bis 10:28 im Bett liegen kann!!
> 
> Ich verlange eine basisdemokratische Diskussion mit Stuhlkreis, ob Dörenthe nicht doch besser als Treffpunkt geeignet ist!



basisdemokratisch???? heißt du westerwelle oder was  "wir sind das volk" oder wie??? nix da....


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. März 2012)

toto:

P'M für 203?!

Scotti:

Dämpfer aus Operator hätt ich für Dich.

Enduro:

Stütze bring ich morgen um 10:29 mit ins Bocketal.


----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2012)

greven brochterbeck 18km, greven parkplatz campingplatz dörenther klippen 18,9km
laut google maps
basisdemokratie erfordert mündige bürger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (24. März 2012)

ebenfalls am start! ...verdammte uhrenumstellung!^^

chrisxrossi:

+ bluegrass helm für mich


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. März 2012)

bring ich mit.


----------



## Totoxl (25. März 2012)

Danke Christian, das Teil nennt sich +20 Adapter, also von 160 auf 180, oder 180 auf 203. Von dem 160 auf 203 habe ich Kilo Ware. Die sollte ich mal zum Schrotthändler bringen. 

Erst zögerlich und jetzt kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. März 2012)




----------



## kleinOtze (25. März 2012)

Lustige Tour ... erster Satz von meiner besseren Hälfte ... IIIIIIIIHHHH du stinkst ... pah als ob ich sonst besser rieche  Hier ein Foto von Richie beim Basteln (unter Hochdruck)


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. März 2012)

was war los richard....gott sei dank haste deine brille dabeigehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (25. März 2012)

Ich will mal was sagen was der Richard nie sagen würde, ARSCCCHH!!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2012)

die truppe von heute...




es fehlen auf dem bild: rigger-platten, werner-schauen was der platten macht, schlabber-flickt den platten, jojo's tochter-vorzeigiger leistungsverlust, ich-foto machen

ein paar mitstreiter 




süüüüüüüüß der kleine.....




ganz grimmig ohne seinen TB 




da war noch alles gut 





und die "leistungsqueen des tages" man hat sie uns lang gemacht....nein, nicht der toto, ketta wars 





bier....


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


>



der richard hat einfach so viel dampf in den beinen, er bräuchte eigendlich ne kette für ne 1200er harley davidson


----------



## jojo2 (25. März 2012)

kleinotze
aus dem augenwinkel hab ich zwischendurch 
ein uncle jimbo gesehen - mit ner domain
das wirst du gewesen sein...
ich war zu schnell weg, um mit dir zu plaudern
daher jetzt einfach nur grüße an dich von mir
grüße


na gut
auch an die andern
scotti, ich hoff es geht dir wieder
bis dahin


----------



## schlabberkette (25. März 2012)

jojos tochter nele hatte übrigens keinen leistungsverlust!!
es war ihr einfach zu luschig
und ist zum tannen-dh gefahren!!!! richtig so 

schöne fotos
richi, wozu die zange?
hättest die kette auch mit deinen schneeweißen dritten nieten können


----------



## kleinOtze (25. März 2012)

@jojo2 ... ja das war ich  ... bin aber noch öfter dabei, dann plaudern wir mal!


----------



## ricobra50 (25. März 2012)

danke nochmal für die werkzeuge und die niete!
Schlabberkette mach dich nicht lustig, besser kette gerissen als der rahmen! 
zähne sind übrigens noch die zweiten


----------



## Totoxl (25. März 2012)

Schade das ich nicht mehr Zeit hatte, hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Ich habe auch noch einen riesen Verlust erlitten. Die Schraube um die Umschlingung des Schaltwerks einzustellen ist bei meinem XO einfach weggebrochen  Die Alu Schraube werde ich jetzt durch schweren Stahl ersetzen. 

Enduro, ich dachte ich wäre nicht der Süße, sondern der Denker. Jetzt lachen doch alle


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. März 2012)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. März 2012)

und Toto.....Lieber ne Schwester im Puff
als einen Bruder aufm Canyon!!!!!!!!!!!

is nicht dein ernst oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (25. März 2012)

...lustig wars! coole truppe! 
uns hat es auf der heimfahrt nach münster noch den civic zerissen!
ne nette dame hat mir die vorfahrt genommen!
aber alles easy, keiner verletzt, bikes heile, karre totalschaden... passiert!
war auf jedenfall ein ereignissreicher tag!


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. März 2012)

hauptsache keinen Personenschaden. 

Nochmal Tschüss an den Rest der Truppe, musste Euch leider früher verlassen, da ich noch einen Termin hatte.


----------



## Totoxl (25. März 2012)

Ich wäre froh mit nem Bruder auf einem Canyon, meiner ist Jäger.
Ne Schwester im Puff könnte auch nett sein, aber eine Schwester habe ich leider nicht.
Stell die mal vor die wäre so sweet wie der Süße auf dem Bild....

brcrew, so lange es nur die Karre ist... egal, Auto´s gibt es wie Sand am Meer


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. März 2012)

Hey Ben......Bergamont noch Heile????


----------



## rigger (25. März 2012)

Jo war ne schöne lange Runde heute! 

Bei mir musste nur ein Schlauch durch nen Snakebite dran glauben.


----------



## brcrew (25. März 2012)

jau. alles bestens.. ist einmal abgehoben und "sanft" gelandet...^^ aber alles tutti!


----------



## rigger (25. März 2012)

Hauptsache euch gehts gut!! 

BTW...


----------



## kleinOtze (25. März 2012)

Sau gut...das kann aber nicht unser Hometrail sein  sieht sehr gut aus!!! Da werd ich die Woche auch mal durch die Riggermountains düsen!


----------



## scott-bussi (25. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> die truppe von heute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du wüßtest ...
 hättest nur hinter mir her fahren müssen 

Wir sollten das Samstag in Willingen ausdiskutieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2012)

düssel,........,,,xxxxxxxxxxxxx----------ttttccccccccccllllmmmm
hammer,739ihrfhczhlw.lkdsm.c,m
alles weitere auf  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzRkiFh7Rj8"]Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know feat. Kimbra - PARODIE      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wenn Du wüßtest ...
> hättest nur hinter mir her fahren müssen
> 
> Wir sollten das Samstag in Willingen ausdiskutieren



damit warst auch nicht du gemeint, war die überschrift für das bild darunter....du hast ja wie immer "abgeluscht"..wir sind noch zu 4 einmal richtung tecklenburg weiter und haben noch ne schöne abfahrt mitgenommen....da waren die anderen schon fast zu hause...

schlabber...bei mir gab es noch lecker marzipantorte als überraschung


----------



## schlabberkette (25. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schlabber...bei mir gab es noch lecker marzipantorte als überraschung



...marzipantorte...nicht schlecht...hätten wir auch genommen 

...aber egal, wir haben zuhause erstmal schön den grill angeschmissen und fettlappen geröstet...anschließend gab´s lecker eis...in brochterbeck muss man für´n eis ja 2 stunden anstehen....

mehr sorgen mache ich mir darüber, dass der scotty sich für´ne leistungsqueen hält


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2012)

tja, leichte selbstüberschätzung würd ich sagen....

der nächste "showdown" kommt bestimmt.....  wir werden berichten....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. März 2012)

worum gehts den schon wieder?????  Blicke nicht mehr durch


----------



## enduro pro (26. März 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> worum gehts den schon wieder?????  Blicke nicht mehr durch



och, nix wildes...markus dachte er wäre andrea und hat da was falsch verstanden...kann vorkommen...

schöne tour war es mal wieder...war alles dabei, pannen, bier, super wetter, toller wald und nette leute....selbst der FB war sehr entspannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> alles weitere auf  Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know feat. Kimbra - PARODIE      - YouTube




das ist ne gute idee für saalbach... kommt bestimmt gut mit nem penis im gesicht übern trail  haste am lift die lacher auf deiner seite....


----------



## jojo2 (26. März 2012)

mann!
das ist mal ´n titel
boaah
sowas hab ich hier vermißt
endich mal gehalt, endlich mal tiefgang
macht ihr dann bitte ´n foto vom tb?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. März 2012)

auch wenn pisa nicht unser turm ist,der intellekt sollte auch hier im forum nicht zu kurz kommen.
_mit diesem konzept werden neue impulse gesetzt, programmatische und strukturelle synergien geschaffen sowie neue zielgruppen an die kunst herangeführt ._
_beweis:_


----------



## enduro pro (26. März 2012)

herrlich, da wird sich der FB besonders drüber freuen....ist das schon mal ein "vorgeschmack" auf saalbach  soll ich ne packung stifte mitbringen???


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. März 2012)

wenn du noch an die "edding x-trem permanent make up " heran kommst ,,immer her damit...


----------



## enduro pro (26. März 2012)

ich hab nen bekannten, der kann tätowieren...arbeitet beim tierarzt und tätowiert hunden die nummer ins ohr...reicht das auch?????


----------



## jojo2 (26. März 2012)

ach tb
das hast du aber schon vor 50 jahren gemacht
das sind doch olle kamellen

ich mÃ¶chte dich an den text deines biographen erinnern (auszug):
"tb  stellt in KÃ¶ln, Innsbruck, Bremen, Linz, MÃ¼nchen und Berlin aus.
Er lÃ¤sst Grimassenphotos mit und ohne Gesichtsbemalung (entweder im Photomaten oder durch einen Photographen) anfertigen, die er dann wiederum be- und Ã¼bermalt. Die Grimassierungen und Verhaltensweisen Geisteskranker, mit denen er sich intensiv auseinandersetzt, stellen dabei fÃ¼r den tb ein reiches Potential von AusdrucksmÃ¶glichkeiten dar. Er schreibt: âDie Gesichter, die ich frÃ¼her zeichnete, hatten alle unmÃ¶gliche Falten, falsche Furchen, erfundene Akzentuierungen. Sie fehlten mir auf den Photos. Als ich sie auf die Wangen pinselte, und damit spazieren ging, fÃ¼hlte ich mich als neuer Mensch (â¦). Erst als ich begann, die Photos meiner mimischen Farcen zeichnerisch zu Ã¼berarbeiten, entdeckte ich Ãberraschendes: Lauter neue, unbekannte Menschen, die in mir lauerten, die aber meine Muskeln alleine nicht formulieren konnten.â (7)
tb  schafft somit eine Art Mischform zwischen dem schauspielerischen und dem graphischen Ausdrucksmedium (vgl. auch seine frÃ¼heren Aktionen: Publikumsbeschimpfung von 1951, Wolfsburger Affaire, Rauscherfahrungen, Zusammenarbeit mit Peter Kubelka, usw.) und nÃ¤hert sich insofern den Wiener Aktionisten Hermann Nitsch, GÃ¼nter Brus, Otto MÃ¼hl und Rudolf Schwarzkogler an, ohne jedoch deren Gruppierung je anzugehÃ¶ren. tb beschreibt den divergierenden kÃ¼nstlerischen Ansatz wie folgt: â â¦die Aktionisten (â¦) haben versucht, Inhalte, die latent vorhanden waren, in einer Sprache des Theatralischen und durch gewisse AblÃ¤ufe zu explizieren. Wobei aber die KÃ¶rperhaltung und die KÃ¶rperformen eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle gespielt haben. WÃ¤hrend die Materialien und der Umgang mit ihnen etwas sehr Wesentliches gewesen ist (â¦). FÃ¼r mich ist das Material eigentlich sehr sekundÃ¤r und ich arbeite jetzt Ã¼berhaupt ohne irgendwelche Dinge (â¦). Es kommt mir lediglich auf die physisch-kÃ¶rperliche Expression an."


hier eins deiner bilder von damals


----------



## enduro pro (26. März 2012)

jojo, ist das auch der FB auf dem foto?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. März 2012)

ich weiß ich weiß,,,da war ich noch als arnulf  unterwegs,,mit dem werk
 "der lockenfrosch" findet das ende nochmal seinen anfang..


----------



## jojo2 (26. März 2012)

da musst du abwarten, was der tb dazu schreibt


ach du hast dem enduro schon geantwortet
ich war auf der falschen seite
dann is ja alles okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (26. März 2012)

@richie
das hier wär doch auch was für dich und dein opparator, oder?

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19815/h
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19818


----------



## enduro pro (26. März 2012)

so, mein übungssprüngchen ist fertig  höhenverstellbar  von anfänger bis profi ist jetzt alles möglich...

morgen ist anradeln...


----------



## schlabberkette (26. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> so, mein übungssprüngchen ist fertig  höhenverstellbar  von anfänger bis profi ist jetzt alles möglich...
> morgen ist anradeln...



ich hab steve peat und cedric gracia schon bescheid gesagt
die haben morgen zeit...
und als profi kommt die ketta dazu


----------



## zuberstar (26. März 2012)

@die Sonntagsfahrer

War ein äußerst gelungener MTB-Sonntag! 
Suche schon die ganze Zeit nach einer Möglichkeit unter der Woche noch eine Runde zu drehen, da ich mich noch von der Eisqualität in Brochterbeck überzeugen muss


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> so, mein übungssprüngchen ist fertig  höhenverstellbar  von anfänger bis profi ist jetzt alles möglich...
> 
> morgen ist anradeln...


 
wo bleiben die bilder ?????????


----------



## ricobra50 (27. März 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @richie
> das hier wär doch auch was für dich und dein opparator, oder?
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19815/h
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19818



Nächstens mal bin ich dabei


----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wo bleiben die bilder ?????????



bilder????? das ist dafür da, das ichbesser werde...du kannst doch schon alles


----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2012)

zuberstar schrieb:


> Suche schon die ganze Zeit nach einer Möglichkeit unter der Woche noch eine Runde zu drehen, da ich mich noch von der Eisqualität in Brochterbeck überzeugen muss



am mittwoch wäre deinen gelegenheit..hatte vor nachmittags ne runde zu machen, so ab 14.00 geht es los....


----------



## jojo2 (27. März 2012)

ich soll euch das zeigen
weiß jetzt nicht, ob das auch bei deinen kühnen sprüngen hilft enduro
es soll helfen beim springen ins kühle
irgendwie cool
und männlich
mehr zeit hab ich jetzt aber nicht, müsster selber sehen
http://www.noz.de/video/?bcpid=104613316001&bclid=167570316001&bctid=1530819707001&refer=rightboxa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2012)

ach neeee...das ist viel zu "kratzig"


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. März 2012)

das chaos hat einen namen,,,,rag,,,,ich hätte nur am donnerstag so ab 17:00 uhr zeit für einen ,,,,,,eyyyyyy,nightride!!!!!!
jemand bedarf????????
samstag so ab 14:00 uhr.....wahrscheinlich
am sonntag bin ich auch beim dem eigentümer meiner brötchen herzlichst eingeladen sie zu verdienen...wer kann da schon nein sagen??????
dh. ich bin am sonntag bei dem vortreffen  nicht dabei,,,,kacke,,,,bin aber gespannt was ihr daraus macht......


----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2012)

donnerstag um 18.45 könnte ich anbieten....in den sonnenuntergang und dann mit lampe nach hause 

samstag 16.45 wäre auch noch drin..vorher muß ich meine brötchen abholen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> donnerstag um 18.45 ...in den sonnenuntergang und dann mit lampe nach hause
> 
> .


 
gebucht,,,,stelle mir grade vor wie der fb und ich mit der abendsonne im rücken und  unseren pferden unter dem arsch über den hermann schweben.
im hintergrund hört  man aus der ferne [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIlT0wkW9Vg"]Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod Soundtrack      - YouTube[/nomedia]
einsame jogger ziehen panikartig ihre hunde vom trail und schauen  völlig verunsichert zur seite.
der fb spuckt verächtlich seine e-zigarette ins gras und fast sich zufrieden an seinen neuen peniswärmer.
lass es donnerstag werden.


----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2012)

du hast ne recht rege phantasie....aber gut, so soll es sein....


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. März 2012)

wieso rege phantasie?
es gibt wirklich e-zigaretten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2012)

das schon....nur, FB und penis


----------



## jojo2 (27. März 2012)

oh mann und ich bin krank
und muss brötchen verdienen
(hat jemand interesse an brötchen? tausche gegen... 
ach egal. alles anbieten)

ich bin kr


----------



## rigger (27. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> donnerstag um 18.45 könnte ich anbieten....in den sonnenuntergang und dann mit lampe nach hause



Mittwoch abend werde ich hier noch ne kleine feierabendrunde mit lampe drehen. :thumbup:


----------



## scott-bussi (27. März 2012)

Whow, alle haben die Lampe an!!

Der FB trägt Eierwärmer und TB und Enduro Bringen Brötchen von der Arbeit mit, die der jojo wieder auskot....

Also alles wie immer!!!

Wie sieht es denn am Samstag mit der Saisoneröffnung in Willingen aus??
Da wollten die Teutonen doch eigentlich offiziell die Bikepark Saison eröffnen.
Gibt es Interessenten?


----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2012)

arbeiten...


----------



## herby-hancoc (27. März 2012)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Whow, alle haben die Lampe an!!
> 
> Der FB trägt Eierwärmer und TB und Enduro Bringen Brötchen von der Arbeit mit, die der jojo wieder auskot....
> 
> ...


----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2012)

lebst du auch noch?????


----------



## herby-hancoc (27. März 2012)

sicher aber wenn ich nicht Arbeiten muss hab ich Kinder dienst du weist ja die Brötchen


----------



## Totoxl (27. März 2012)

Brötchen ist bei mir auch so ein Thema... 
Wenn ich es es noch zu irgend einen Termin schaffe würde ich mich spontan melden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2012)

wie wäre es denn wenn wir zusammen schmeißen und uns eine backstube kaufen?
wegen der brötchen!
und eine straußenfarm?
wegen der großen eier!
und ein bergwerk?
wegen der berge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2012)

nix los hier !!!!!
alle bei ihrem finanzberater???
juhu,,das wird was!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (28. März 2012)

träumen alle schon von straußen  

also ich muß jetzt noch ne stunde und dann kommt die wahre welt in form von teuto  wetter heut noch mal bombe, ab morgen kühler und regen


----------



## jojo2 (28. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nix los hier !!!!!
> alle bei ihrem finanzberater???
> juhu,,das wird was!!!!!!!!!



ich hab beschlossen, erst mal nix mehr hier zu schreiben
ich nehm ja nur den andern den platz weg.
ich meld mich hier erst wieder, wenn ich was wichtiges hab,
oder wenn ich wieder gesund bin
außerdem ist noch nicht ganz klar, 
ob ich am we im sauerland im park bin,
oder erst ab dienstag und ob ich schon am do nach hahnenklee fahr


also
von mir musste jetzt nix erwarten
und außerdem hat mein steuerberater mich zu montag zu nem termin eingeladen
er wollt mal wissen wie das ist mit dem cafe im bergwerk

und so 
fürti


----------



## kleinOtze (28. März 2012)

Die Riggermountains!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2012)

nightride in ibbtown,,,,
der teutonische teuto bei nacht,,,,,
nichts für schwache nerven,,,,
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12818


----------



## Prezident (28. März 2012)

jojo seh ich das ab 2:22 richtig?????

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4Wb5oYl_xs&feature=related"]TRAILTECH Endurism Workshop - 12.06.2011 Braunlage      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Prezident (28. März 2012)

will auch zum nightride 
kommt mal ins tal für ne nächtiliche runde


----------



## rigger (28. März 2012)

ja der jojo war letztes jahr da...


----------



## schlabberkette (29. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nightride in ibbtown,,,,
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12818



hätte ich auch lust drauf
bekomme ich aber zeitlich nicht hin...

euch viel spass!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (29. März 2012)

Wie seiht es denn nächste woche mit dem Karfreitag bei euch aus, schon was geplant? Könnten ja hier nochmal ne Trailerkundungsrunde drehen mit anschließendem Grillen und lecker bierchen bei mir. Wetter soll bis dahin ja wieder bombe sein.


----------



## enduro pro (29. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nightride in ibbtown,,,,
> der teutonische teuto bei nacht,,,,,
> nichts für schwache nerven,,,,
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12818



wenn das wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei, kann allerdings ein paar minuten später werden da arbeit....


----------



## kleinOtze (29. März 2012)

6.4. Trails im Teuto fahren wäre gut, Sonntag bei der Teutotour waren ja einige schöne Spots dabei!


----------



## diddie40 (29. März 2012)

hey jungs, holt eure besten sachen aus dem schrank, zur reportage über die teutobiker haben sich auch ein paar mädels angemeldet, wünsche euch viel spaß


----------



## scott-bussi (29. März 2012)

Die Schnitte trägt ja schon die neue Platzangst Arschfrisstsattel Hose!
Geil!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. März 2012)

Hey Scotti, habe eben erfahren, daß selbst du älter wirst. Alles gute demnach und auf ne gute zeit zusammen 2012!

Grüße aus Wuppertal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (29. März 2012)

is schon wieder Sylwester?


----------



## scott-bussi (29. März 2012)

Danke! 
Werden wir nicht alle älter?
Manche mehr, manche weniger.


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. März 2012)

Ich spekuliere noch stark drauf, dass ich am Sonntag mal wieder ne Runde mit euch drehen kann, aber der Umbau auf zwei Kettenblätter gestaltet sich doch komplizierter als gedacht. Fahren tuts, aber es schleift noch an allen Ecken und Enden


----------



## kleinOtze (30. März 2012)

Ich muss für Sonntag leider passen...muss kurzfristig für einen Kollegen einspringen :-(


----------



## xen54 (30. März 2012)

Moin!
Kleine Technikfrage:
Wenn sich eine Pedale sehr leicht dreht und klackt, ist das Kugellager hinüber, oder?

Konnte mir die Geschichte leider noch nicht genauer angucken, weil ich gestern Abend keine Zeit mehr hatte..


----------



## diddie40 (30. März 2012)

nicht unbedingt, musst du wohl mal öffnen, eventuell reicht auch neu fetten


----------



## Prezident (30. März 2012)

scotti alles jute nachträglich du *alter* styler


----------



## xen54 (30. März 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt, musst du wohl mal öffnen, eventuell reicht auch neu fetten



Oh das wäre gut, dann werd ich das heute mal machen. Danke!


----------



## rigger (30. März 2012)

Allet Jute Scotti, hoffe du hast kräftig gefeiert!!!


----------



## sx2cruiser (30. März 2012)

Auch von mir nachtrÃ¤glich  alles Gute zum Geburtstag
Und fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste Lebensjahr Hals- und Felgenbruchðð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2012)

glückwunsch scotti ,, alles gute zum federweg von deinem operator geteilt durch vier,,,,,,,,und trotzdem noch so gut dabei,,,,,glückwunsch scotti


----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2012)

watt, datt kona hat hinten 240mm  nicht schlecht


----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2012)

hey TB...weißt du eigendlich das du in unserem fred 1200 beiträge geleistet hast und damit 40 seiten allein geschrieben 

man hast du viel freizeit 

im "biken in und um dortmund" hat ein einziger kollege 3500 beiträge geschrieben... da muß man sich ja schon sorgen machen..schläft der kollege auch noch ???


----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2012)

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/bucs-2012-student-champs-carnage.html


----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2012)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/z8pzsKw5C/


----------



## kleinOtze (30. März 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute Scotti ... auf die nächsten 200mm Federweg ^^


----------



## scott-bussi (30. März 2012)

Danke für die netten Wünsche!

Aber bleibt mal locker und belegt einen Mathekurs!!
Enduro: setzen sechs!
Teuto: auch daneben!

Ich weiß ja das ich für mein Alter immer noch spitzenmäßig aussehe,
könnte aber auch daran liegen, daß ich erst Operator : 4,44444444...
bin!

@ teuto
was macht die Schulter?? War´s ein Baum oder ein Stein?


----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2012)

haaaa, da liege ich was federweg und teiler angeht deutlich besser 

bei mir nur 4,125


----------



## scott-bussi (30. März 2012)

Du hast ja auch weniger Federweg!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2012)

das stimmt...ich brauche ja auch noch kein "oparator"..vielleicht mit 45zig 

hab grad nen nette unterhaltung mit jemandem gehabt der das WE im Elsass war...schöne bilder, super trails und das am laufenden band...zwar nix mit "extrem-downhill" aber "flow" ohne ende...


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> @ teuto
> was macht die Schulter?? War´s ein Baum oder ein Stein?


 
der teutonische tagesbote ist aber mal wieder richtig schnell unterwegs.
ich nenne es mal so,,,,es könnte schlechter,,,hat ganz schön geknallt.
wie schwer wird sich noch rausstellen.
die nummer mit den bäumen wollte ich dir aber nicht klauen und habe mich für ein date mit ein paar entzückenden steinchen entschloßen.
den enduro hat es dann bei seiner bremsattacke auch noch in die botanik gehauen.
da war der nightride noch vor dem dunkel werden zu ende.


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. März 2012)

Oha, Scotti auch von mir alles gute! Wann gibts denn die große Party auf der Angeberterasse? 

TB, wasn da los? Ich denke der Teutonator ist unzerstörbar?


----------



## scott-bussi (30. März 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der teutonische tagesbote ist aber mal wieder richtig schnell unterwegs.
> ich nenne es mal so,,,,es könnte schlechter,,,hat ganz schön geknallt.
> wie schwer wird sich noch rausstellen.
> die nummer mit den bäumen wollte ich dir aber nicht klauen und habe mich für ein date mit ein paar entzückenden steinchen entschloßen.
> ...



Die Sache mit "dem Enduro in der Botanik" hat meine Informationsquelle aus mir verständlichen Gründen ausgelassen (nicht war Christo.., ach ne ich verrate nix)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das es nichts ernstes ist

Meine Schulter macht seit dem Umfaller an der Steinplatte auch immer noch Probleme. Kann den Arm immer noch nicht anheben


----------



## Totoxl (30. März 2012)

Der Scotti ist ja dann ja genau 43 Jährchen älter als unser Fiete, was das in Operator Federweg ist   Glückwunsch nachträglich

Der Teuto mal wieder eins mit der Natur  und wenn man nicht nett ist kuschelt man auch mal mit Steinen  

Spaß beiseite, hoffe alles in Ordnung, sonst gute Besserung.


----------



## scott-bussi (30. März 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Oha, Scotti auch von mir alles gute! Wann gibts denn die große Party auf der Angeberterasse?
> 
> TB, wasn da los? Ich denke der Teutonator ist unzerstörbar?



Angeberterasse????

Wie jetzt?

Du meinst die 25 m² Südseite, mit Aussicht auf das Mädchenpensionat und den FKK Strand,  wo nur die hübschesten ... ach nein, ich will mich ja gar nicht beschweren

Party, dafür muß es erst einmal warm werden da draußen! In Willingen hat es heute scheinbar noch geschneit und der Lift war wg. Sturm geschlossen!

Brrrrr, Wetter mach mich warm!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (30. März 2012)

hey scotti
von mir auch gratulation
wünsche dir eine unfallfreie und spaßige bikezeit und auch sonst alles gute auf deinen lebensup and downhills

tb, was, wie und wo ist es denn passiert?


----------



## kleinOtze (31. März 2012)

Uuuuuaaaaahhhhh Feierabend.... @ TB ich will blutige Bilder sehen!


----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2012)

ach scotti, das war ganz anders....meine shakira wäre ja über den kleinen häuptling einfach drüber gefahren, nur dann wäre er kaputt gegangen und das wollte ich nicht...daher hab ich mich für nen "busch" entschieden und dem TB noch mehr leid erspart....mir und meiner süßen is ja nix passiert, nur der TB hat komische laute von sich gegeben...so "ahh und uhh und ohh"..das war uns dann nicht so geheuer und da hab ich ihn zu seinem auto geleitet, man is ja auch freundlich zu seinen mitfahrern und nimmt rücksicht auf "ledierte", ältere biker  ...ich hätte ihm sogar seinen kleinen häuptling ins auto gehoben, doch da war der TB dann wieder "gesund"  

so war das bein "fastnightride"....ich war in der dämmerung wieder zu hause  beim nächsten mal kommt dann die lampe raus...


----------



## scott-bussi (31. März 2012)

Shakira hüpft über den Negerkönig?? Was da wohl rauskommen würde??

Richi würde sagen Zebrakinder


----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2012)

na, der südafrikaner ist schon ne stattliche erscheinung..er hat nur den "makel", das er vom "buschmann in einer lehmhütte" zusammengebraten wird...  shakira ist eine kalifornische "kifferschönheit"


----------



## schlabberkette (31. März 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> http://dirt.mpora.com/news/bucs-2012-student-champs-carnage.html


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. März 2012)

hey Leute morgen Sonntagsrunde angesagt??


----------



## Zico (31. März 2012)

Dabei!!! 


MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> hey Leute morgen Sonntagsrunde angesagt??


----------



## Zico (31. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26810156"]http://vimeo.com/26810156[/ame]


----------



## scott-bussi (31. März 2012)

morgen 10:00 Dörenthe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (31. März 2012)

Meine Rad fühlt sich so weit gut an, wenns nicht zu sehr regnet bin ich dabei.


----------



## schlabberkette (31. März 2012)

sonntagsluschenrunde im teuto diesmal ohne die ketten...
müssen hüftgold antrainieren bei kaffee, kuchen, torte usw.....


----------



## Zico (31. März 2012)

o.k.!


scott-bussi schrieb:


> morgen 10:00 Dörenthe!


----------



## Prezident (31. März 2012)

otto ausm tal wird wahrscheinlich morgen auch zur luschenrunde erscheinen


----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2012)

ach schlabber, du bist echt zu beneiden.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2012)

euch viel spaß morgen und erzählt dem andreas von der mountainbike schön viel blödsinn.
der möchte eigentlich fragen stellen wie:
warum wir mtb-fahren?
was ist wichtiger ?das erlebnis oder die leistung ?
usw...usw....
wen interessiert das??
antwortet bitte für mich"weils geil is"


----------



## Papa-Joe (31. März 2012)

Hier eine kleine Meinungsumfrage:
ich brauche noch ne verstellbare Sattelstütze und habe mal drei in die enger Auswahl genommen:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-mit-Remote-Modell-2011---Auslaufmodell-.html
oder
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Teleskop-Sattelstuetze-2012-385mm::31286.html
Dafür spricht der super Preis und das gute Verhältniss von Länge zu Verstellweg. Ob ich die Remote wirklich will/brauche weiß ich nicht, ist zwar einerseits praktisch, andererseits kann ich nicht mal eben ne stummelstütze für den Park einbauen und ich habe noch ein Kabel zu verlegen.

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/16824/kw/Gravity_Dropper_Descender_5-_Up-Down_Vario_Sattelstuetze_30%2C9_--_400_mm_-_GO_CYCL
Dafür spricht das Gewicht, ich vermute(!) mal dass sie robuster ist und ich kann sie unkomlizierter warten. Kostet halt etwas mehr, aber immer noch voll im Rahmen.


http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...llbare_Sattelstuetze_30,9_--_385_mm_-_GO_CYCL
Außerdem habe ich noch diese hier gesehen, wobei ich nicht weiß, was der Unterschied zur Dropzone ist, abgesehen von den 1,5 cm Versatz nach hinten bei der Dropzone.

Es hat doch bestimmt jemand Erfahrungen mit einer der Stütze, oder? Andere Vorschläge sind natürlich willkommen, ich werd auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als 200 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. April 2012)

Papa Joe:

bei mir bekommst Du alle Modelle, sogar noch günstiger. 

Herby:

raus aus der Lokomotive, morgen früh um 10 musst Du fit sein.

Andre:

schick mal SMS wenn Du los fährst.


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. April 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Papa Joe:
> 
> bei mir bekommst Du alle Modelle, sogar noch günstiger.
> 
> ...




Cool, kannst du gleich ein paar Modelle mit 125mm mitbringen? Dann fällt die Entscheidung direkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> tb, was, wie und wo ist es denn passiert?


 
wie genau das passiert ist weiß ich auch nicht diddie.ich vermute mal das ich auf einem größeren brocken weggerutscht bin ,die jungs vor mir haben mächtig gas gemacht und es waren ein paar von den findlingen noch am rollen als ich hinterher wollte.
plötzlich stand der lenker quer und es ging ohne abrollen stumpf mit der linken schulter in den teutonischen boden.
dann habe ich noch mit dem helm den waldboden verdichtet.
darf man nicht ich weiß,ging aber alles ultra schnell.
es war auf dem ersten trail vom dörenther parkplatz richtung riesenbeck der links  runter geht,da wo unten der baum über dem trail liegt .


----------



## scott-bussi (1. April 2012)

Für alle die Ostern im die Pfalz fahren, hier meine absolute Lieblingsabfahrt und das seit Jahren.
bin ich früher immer gefahren wenn ich in der Nähe war.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16603

Ist schon fest gebucht fürs WE!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (1. April 2012)

@ Schlabberkette, gibts eigentlich auch Aufnahmen von der Teutotour. Du hattest doch deine Cam mit?


----------



## schlabberkette (1. April 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> @ Schlabberkette, gibts eigentlich auch Aufnahmen von der Teutotour. Du hattest doch deine Cam mit?



ja klar gibt´s aufnahmen
ziemlich viele und gute sogar 
muss nur noch die zeit zum schnibbeln finden...und das kann dauern...

ich lad grad erstmal das vid von der altherrenrunde im glüder im popmusikstyle hoch...

@gibt´s keine news aus dem teuto? ist so bedenklich ruhig hier!!!!!! muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. April 2012)

Nein, alle sind heil angekommen. War vom tempo her aber eher eine Tour de France Etappe. Mein neues Rad läuft bergab super, bergauf nicht. Danke an den FB fürs warten!


----------



## Prezident (1. April 2012)

naja ich hab einen vermeintlichen anlieger mitgenommen der garkeiner war  stellte sich raus das es nur aufgehäufte erde war also hab ich nen schönen abflug gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (1. April 2012)

@papajoe
den eindruck hatte ich auch schon, dass die teutonen neuerdings immer im vollgasmodus unterwegs sind....sind das etwa die vorbereitungen für das teutoendurorace!?!?!?


@prezi
tja, du bist schließlich durch die schönen anlieger in witten versaut 
hauptsache nix kapoot gemacht...!!!


hier noch schnell die zusammenfassung vom letzten mal im glüder:


----------



## diddie40 (2. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wie genau das passiert ist weiß ich auch nicht diddie.ich vermute mal das ich auf einem größeren brocken weggerutscht bin ,die jungs vor mir haben mächtig gas gemacht und es waren ein paar von den findlingen noch am rollen als ich hinterher wollte.
> plötzlich stand der lenker quer und es ging ohne abrollen stumpf mit der linken schulter in den teutonischen boden.
> dann habe ich noch mit dem helm den waldboden verdichtet.
> darf man nicht ich weiß,ging aber alles ultra schnell.
> es war auf dem ersten trail vom dörenther parkplatz richtung riesenbeck der links  runter geht,da wo unten der baum über dem trail liegt .


 
ja, die abfahrt hat etwas unscheinbares, ist aber doch nicht ohne, ich hatte schon mehrere platten, weil urplötzlich steine da lagen, wo ich gerade noch dachte, da liegt keiner. aber deine schulter und dein bike haben es anscheinend überlebt.


----------



## diddie40 (2. April 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Für alle die Ostern im die Pfalz fahren, hier meine absolute Lieblingsabfahrt und das seit Jahren.
> bin ich früher immer gefahren wenn ich in der Nähe war.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16603
> ...


 
wo ist denn das, und für welches we hast du gebucht?
sieht super aus


----------



## diddie40 (2. April 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hier noch schnell die zusammenfassung vom letzten mal im glüder:


 

will auch mal im glüder


----------



## scott-bussi (2. April 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wo ist denn das, und für welches we hast du gebucht?
> sieht super aus



Wir sind nächstes WE dort. Das ist die Kalmit in der Nähe von Neustadt a.d. Weinstraße.

Ick froi mir schon so!!


----------



## Prezident (2. April 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19569/h

und wann kommt ihr ins tal?


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. April 2012)

morgen kommt Prezident zu mir. Tour-DH im Dörenberg steht auf dem Plan. Also immer nur rauf und runter, schön gemütlich. Vermutlich gehts gegen 11 los. Wer Lust hat ist natürlich eingeladen.


----------



## enduro pro (2. April 2012)

hey chris, Lac Blank ist ja "nur" 600km  und das was ich gesehen hab bei youtube sieht recht ansprechend aus...und vor allen dinge  ist die gegend sehr ansprechend und bietet unendlich trail 

sollte man mal für ein verlängertes wochenende im kopf behalten....

^[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb0kyZvIyOc"]Lac Blanc La Roots      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. April 2012)

ja, ich bin dabei.Am besten aber schon bald.


----------



## enduro pro (2. April 2012)

was für pascal....


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coXcCi4rjvU&feature=related"]bike park lac blanc "LA FAT"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (2. April 2012)

lecker trails...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wjrMcp1uQY&NR=1&feature=endscreen"]Lac Blanc Bikepark La Easy  12.06.2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (2. April 2012)

der is schon geil!!!


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (2. April 2012)

Hey Teutonen !! War gestern ne coole Runde. Werde demnächst mal wieder mitfahren.

 Tschau Heiko


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. April 2012)

Mittwoch gehts wohl nach Willingen oder Winterberg. Möchte noch jemand mit?


----------



## diddie40 (2. April 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> morgen kommt Prezident zu mir. Tour-DH im Dörenberg steht auf dem Plan. Also immer nur rauf und runter, schön gemütlich. Vermutlich gehts gegen 11 los. Wer Lust hat ist natürlich eingeladen.


 

komme morgen auch. bleibt es bei 11:00?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. April 2012)

Pascal..., willste nen schwarz-grauen Scratch Hauptrahmen kaufen, Kettenstreben musste Dir selbst besorgen


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. April 2012)

super Diddie, bleibt bei 11 Uhr.

Karsten, hast Du es auch geschafft?


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. April 2012)

coladose


----------



## schlabberkette (2. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Pascal..., willste nen schwarz-grauen Scratch Hauptrahmen kaufen, Kettenstreben musste Dir selbst besorgen



machst du mir etwa konkurrenz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. April 2012)

Ich schätze ja...

Muss wohl am Umgang liegen...
Pussyline in Witten kanns ja auch irgendwie nicht sein?!

Bist du das mal gefahren, als ich pinkeln war?


----------



## rigger (3. April 2012)




----------



## scott-bussi (3. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Pascal..., willste nen schwarz-grauen Scratch Hauptrahmen kaufen, Kettenstreben musste Dir selbst besorgen




Kapott? Versuch doch den Rahmen zu reklamieren! Müßte doch "irgendwie" machbar sein. Oder frag Jana_Türlich, die hat immer Sicherheitsnadeln und Klebeband, Kabelbinder, Kettennieter ... dabei


----------



## enduro pro (3. April 2012)

mein beileid, karsten... grade jetzt, wo es draußen doch wieder soooo schön wird und biken soooo mächtig spassss macht...

schnell was neues her und weiter gehts....der scotti hätte da noch ein ghost


----------



## scott-bussi (3. April 2012)

Ne, ne, Ghost hat schon einen neuen Besitzer!


----------



## enduro pro (3. April 2012)

na, hat snicker aka rigger jetzt nen neuen rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. April 2012)

Nö, jemand anders.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. April 2012)

Tach Jungs, danke fürs Beileid. Wird schon!

Fährt ja auch noch, sind aber Haarrisse im Lack erkennbar. Aber das wars dann für das Rad. Mein Vertrauen ist weg, so schön ich's auch finde. Kommt halt was neues, hat doch auch was


----------



## rigger (3. April 2012)

Schade ums rad Karsten! 

Hast ja auch noch dein 301, oder?

@all wie schauts denn nu mit Karfreitag bei euch aus? Habter nochmal bock auf die Riggermountains mit abschliessendem Grillen? Ich hab noch ein paar schöne dinger gefunden die auf ne erstbefahrung warten.

Mit dem Bulli kann ich freitag morgends sowieso nicht, zuviel restalkohol!! 
Die Wutaler sind auch recht herzlich eingeladen, Wetter soll ja Bombe werden...


----------



## enduro pro (3. April 2012)

karsten, hast du schon ein paar favoriten im auge???


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> @all wie schauts denn? Ich hab noch ein paar schöne dinger gefunden die auf ne erstbefahrung warten.
> ...


 
erstbefahrung hört sich gut an,mal sehen was meine traumeel-voltarenkur bis freitag für fortschritte macht.
für eine lange tour richtung iburg wäre ich aber auch zu haben.


----------



## Zico (3. April 2012)

Kann leider am langen Osterwochenende nur Samstag biken!!!
Irgendjemand am Samstag unterwegs???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. April 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> karsten, hast du schon ein paar favoriten im auge???



HarHarHar!!! Ja klaro!
Last herb 180er oder Alutech Fanes stehen bei mir hoch im Kurs.


----------



## rigger (3. April 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12836

Hier mal der Termin...


----------



## enduro pro (3. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> HarHarHar!!! Ja klaro!
> Last herb 180er oder Alutech Fanes stehen bei mir hoch im Kurs.



gute wahl...propain "spindrift" wäre meine oder scott "voltage"... beide echt klasse...


----------



## scott-bussi (3. April 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> gute wahl...propain "spindrift" wäre meine oder scott "voltage"... beide echt klasse...



@schulte

bleib lieber bei Deiner Auswahl!! Das Fanes ist mein Favourit von den beiden.
Aber grundsätzlich ist bei allen das Problem:


*Es ist halt kein Froggy!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (3. April 2012)

@ schulte: mein favourit ist das last 

 fanes guckst du hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19983/h


----------



## rigger (3. April 2012)

Das last find ich auch geil aber die fanes auch.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. April 2012)

Haha scotti, ein froggy hab ich fast mal für Saskia gekauft. Aber ich glaube, ich folge Ketta, dann bliebt die Kohle auch im pott (Achtung: Wortspiel  ) das Herb find ich ja schon geil aber weiß nicht, ob das bei meinen komischen Proportionen mit affenarmen und 1,10 m schrittlange passt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2012)

respekt papa joe,,,,,geiles video,,,,,,,,,,,man kannst du gitarre spielen,,geil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=d9NF2edxy-M&NR=1


----------



## Totoxl (3. April 2012)

Thema Gitarre, gibt es mein Birthday Video noch?

So wie es aussieht werde ich am Freitag wohl mit meiner Frau in Willingen aufkreuzen 


Ps: @ Schulte 
In meiner Signatur, findest du deine Lösung


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2012)

jau toto,
daß gibt es noch,,,,,hast du schon wieder geburtstag????


----------



## Totoxl (3. April 2012)

Ne, Fiete hatte und ich hatte bei You Tube nach Liedern geschaut, aber deins/meins konnte ich nicht finden


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> respekt papa joe,,,,,geiles video,,,,,,,,,,,man kannst du gitarre spielen,,geil
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=d9NF2edxy-M&NR=1



Oh gott, da muss ich ja völlig betrunken gewesen sein... ich erinnere mich an garnix. Normalerweise kann ich doch nur die Maultrommel blasen.

@ Schulte69: *Hust http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/492373/cat/500http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct_expired.php?product=487867 *


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2012)

hier für fiete,
,[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ6ksx8cGtk"]Toto 006.AVI      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2012)

packen wir den papa-joe noch hinterher
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRoBSTv0wWw&feature=relmfu"]Papa  .AVI      - YouTube[/nomedia]

das waren noch zeiten


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. April 2012)

von 11-18 Uhr waren Diddie, Andre, Phillipp und ich biken. War ne harte Runde, aber schön.

Donnerstag nach Willingen. Will noch jemand mit?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. April 2012)

Danke Papa Joe, aber zu klein.


----------



## Prezident (3. April 2012)

harte tour trifft es genau auf den punkt chris.. nie wieder mit dir 
willingen am donnerstag wer ist am start?


----------



## kleinOtze (3. April 2012)

Wie wär's mit Freitag Willingen? Rigger und ich überlegen auch


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. April 2012)

K Freitag wollt ich doch Fisch essen

So wie es laut Wettervorhersage aussieht, ist am Do. gutes Wetter. Freitag bis WE ziemlich schlecht. Aber mal sehen, vlt. Freitag nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (4. April 2012)

@ chrisxrossi, fisch essen kannst du auch abends


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. April 2012)

stimmt! Wetter scheint jetzt am Freitag auch zu passen. 

Morgen geht es bei mir um 8:30 los nach Willingen. Bis jetzt sind wir 5 Leute.


----------



## rigger (4. April 2012)

Ok der grosse bulli geht für freitag klar und wir hätten.noch platz für 3-4 weitere leute mit bikes, wenn noch einer bock hat freitag.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. April 2012)

Hey Chris,

ruf lieber bei Last an und frag nach was geht  Willingen kannste nächste Woche immer noch und wennse was machen kannst, dann spendier ich Dir auh ne Liftkarte


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. April 2012)

ich mach mal beides


----------



## Totoxl (4. April 2012)

Sehr cool noch ein paar Leute mehr in Willingen, wir werden zu viert sein. Das wird ein Spaß.


----------



## Totoxl (4. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier für fiete,
> ,Toto 006.AVI      - YouTube


Einfach so schön 


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> packen wir den papa-joe noch hinterher
> Papa  .AVI      - YouTube
> 
> das waren noch zeiten


Ist das Christian´s Stimme im Hintergrund


----------



## kleinOtze (4. April 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Sehr cool noch ein paar Leute mehr in Willingen, wir werden zu viert sein. Das wird ein Spaß.



Seid ihr Donnerstag oder Freitag da???


----------



## Totoxl (4. April 2012)

Am Freitag, wir werden gegen 11 dort eintrudeln


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. April 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Einfach so schön
> 
> Ist das Christian´s Stimme im Hintergrund


 
christian : oh ****ed !
ich         : alles klar ?
papa joe : ich fahr nochmal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (4. April 2012)

@ totoxl ... seeeehr gut, dann sehen wir uns Freitag! Ich bin der, der dauernd neben der Strecke in den Büschen liegt


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. April 2012)

Werde Morgen eine Runde im Teuto drehen, Zeit habe ich gegen 16 Uhr geht auch später ist mir ziemlich wurscht, wenn sich einer anschließen will, melden macht frei!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (4. April 2012)

Hi Jungs, war am Wochenende eine Runde in der Eifel Biken! War Super!
2 anstrengende Tage und 2000 höhen Meter! Da ich nächste woche Urlaub habe und in Holland bin, wünsche ich euch schonmal *Frohe Ostern!!!*
Bis dann Richard


----------



## kleinOtze (4. April 2012)

Danke dir auch!!!


----------



## rigger (5. April 2012)

Viel spass beim surfen Richi! 

Wenn es ein wenig wärmer wäre hätte man noch nen grill mitnehmen können und schön grillen können.


----------



## jojo2 (5. April 2012)

weil ich noch nicht fit bin
fahren das kleine mädchen und ich morgen früh auch nur ins sauerland
wahrscheinlich ebenfalls willingen.
wenn jemand noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit braucht ...


----------



## Totoxl (5. April 2012)

Das werden ja immer mehr Jungs und Mädchen in Willingen.


----------



## rigger (5. April 2012)

Ich freu mich morgen auch schon auf Willingen!! 

Ma schauen wie sich meine durolux jetzt mit den 180mm FW schlägt, heute abend noch eben den Baron vorne drauf und ab gehts!! Yeowwww!!!


----------



## enduro pro (5. April 2012)

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=voges...dsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:72,i:55&tx=41&ty=113

unser "tannen DH" wurde gestohlen und ist jetzt in den vogesen  oben das beweißfoto, das erste foto im bericht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (5. April 2012)

Wir treffen uns morgen früh um 815 mit jojo am mitfahrerparkplatz in ibbenbüren ander A30, wenn noch einer mit möchte... 

1-2 plätze sind noch frei...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. April 2012)

einer gehört mir,,,,,oder ,,,,näääää,,,,,,,,doch,,,,,engelchen/teufelchen,,,,,,,,rigger sagte das der siggi zur not über die schmerzen hinweg trösten könnte,,,,,,,,vernunft/unvernunft,,,,,,,,
voltaren/traumeel,,,,,,,
einer gehört mir,,,,,bin dabei,,,,,


----------



## jojo2 (5. April 2012)

sehr gut!

und sei meine krankenschwester 
so bin ich deine


----------



## rigger (5. April 2012)

Ach du findest bei siggi doch bestimmt schnell anschluss wenn es mit der schulter nicht klappt und erzählst den frauen von deinen verwegenen MTB Abenteuern...


----------



## enduro pro (5. April 2012)

tb, denk dran 5 euro mehr einzustecken, der lift ist teurer geworden


----------



## jojo2 (5. April 2012)

wer ist engel 533 oder so??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (5. April 2012)

@ TB, zur not bringe ich dir ein gutes Schmerzmittel mit ... das spritzen wir dir dann kurz vorm Start, dann kannst du selbst mit gebrochenem Bein noch fahren!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. April 2012)

schmerzmittel?????????
sag mir lieber was ich anziehen soll!!!
ich war dieses jahr noch nicht shoppen!!!
oder laß mal,,,ich weiß schon worauf die mädels stehen,


----------



## schlabberkette (5. April 2012)

die ketten wünschen euch allen schicke ostertage !!!

tb: zieh was vernünftiges an..

soooo, wir düsen jetzt los in richtung pfalz..

hier aber noch schnell die zusammenfassung von der letzten großen tour im teuto:


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. April 2012)

wer heut nach Willingen mitgekommen wäre, hätte sehen können wir ich den Bullen einen blasen mussten.
nächstes mal.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. April 2012)

!Hoffentlich hattest du keinen Sambuca an Bord


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. April 2012)

ne ne, nur Weizen.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. April 2012)

Puh Glück gehabt! Oder?

Aber einem Bullen einen blasen, na dann guten Appetit.


----------



## engel533 (5. April 2012)

wer ist engel 533 oder so??
Ich bin Engel 533, heiße ines Und bin neu hier im Forum.


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. April 2012)

die  Sheriffs waren wirklich Ok, kein Führerschein, kein Fahrzeugschein, falsches Kennzeichen, Drathreifen und zwei vor Wut schnaubende Verkehrsteilnehmer. Ich hätte mich verhaftet. Stattdessen wünschen sie mir eine sichere Heimfahrt. Echt nett.

@engel533: Willkommen Ines!


----------



## scott-bussi (5. April 2012)

Und dann gleich auf den Olymp, ins Teutonen-Forum, gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (5. April 2012)

willingen war cool heute !!

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das engel533 der teuto ist er will halt auch hier in dem forum sein fetisch ausleben


----------



## scott-bussi (5. April 2012)

Ach habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, daß wir morgen in die Pfalz fahren. Das wird bestimmt suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper!
Allen Daheimbleibern ein schönes Osterfest!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. April 2012)

Nabend Jungs und Mädels, euch eine gute zeit in der Pfalz aus der Pfalz! Wir fahren aber morgen wieder ins Tal, ich muss in Dortmund nächste Woche shoppen. Hurra!


----------



## Prezident (6. April 2012)

etwa ein last herb 180?


----------



## Prezident (6. April 2012)

oder für saskia das hackengas?


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das engel533 der teuto ist er will halt auch hier in dem forum sein fetisch ausleben


 
negativ,bin ich nicht.
welchen fetisch meinst du ?


----------



## jojo2 (6. April 2012)

engel533 schrieb:


> wer ist engel 533 oder so??
> Ich bin Engel 533, heiße ines Und bin neu hier im Forum.



guten tag und hallo
ich bin jetzt aber mal kurz weg
bis dann


----------



## engel533 (6. April 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> willingen war cool heute !!
> 
> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das engel533 der teuto ist er will halt auch hier in dem forum sein fetisch ausleben:lol
> Ja, genau, meinen fetisch ausleben, mein bisheriges
> umfeld denkt Ich bin Bekloppt, haben kein Verständnis fürs biken, es bedeutet mir aber sehr viel, kopf frei kriegen u.s.w. suche ne nette Truppe um gemeinsam den teuto unsicher zu machen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. April 2012)

@prezi: beide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. April 2012)

engel533....

wir brauchen mehr info's....

woher, wie alt, was für ein bike...


----------



## rigger (6. April 2012)

So willingen war eigentlich ganz super, erst arschkalt dann ging es von den temperaturen und am nachmittag kam die sonne raus. Es war wenig los.

Die schlechte nachricht ist das klein otze auf der letzten abfahrt auf der 4x strecke gestürzt ist und im krankenhaus liegt. Hat echt schwein gehabt nur halswirbel gestaucht und ist zur beobachtung noch in brilon im krankenhaus. Sonst ist alles ok, freundin und familie wissen bescheid und wir sind grad auf dem rückweg

Mehr gibst wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## diddie40 (6. April 2012)

kleinotze, hoffe mal, dass nichts schlimmeres passiert ist und wünsche dir gute besserung


----------



## Prezident (6. April 2012)

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## engel533 (6. April 2012)

Hallo enduro, 
wir brauchen mehr info's....

woher, wie alt, was für ein bike... : also, bin 29, fahre ein mtb copperhead bulls Und rr ein bmc streetracer, fahre technisch recht gut, bin nicht soooo schnell aber sehr ausdauernd, fahre Gerne lange strecken. Und du?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. April 2012)

Klein Otze: Alles gute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (6. April 2012)

@ kleinotze: auf das Du schnell wieder fit bist und den Crash positiv verarbeitest!

@ Engelchen: ausdauernd find ich gut.

Infos über Enduro pro: an die 2 Meter, Muskolös, Bike: Kona und echt gemein.


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. April 2012)

Junge junge, ihr macht Sachen gute Besserung an klein otze!!! Christian mach den Enduro nicht größer wie er ist der kratzt doch gerade mal an die 1,50 Marke.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. April 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> @ kleinotze: auf das Du schnell wieder fit bist und den Crash positiv verarbeitest!
> 
> @ Engelchen: ausdauernd find ich gut.
> 
> Infos über Enduro pro: an die 2 Meter, Muskolös, Bike: Kona und echt gemein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2012)

was ein tag!!!!!!!!!!1
ich wußte sofort nach dem aufstehen was ich heute anziehen werde!!!!!!!
sonst hat auch alles geklappt ,biken,schön chillen bei hefeweizen und sonne.
dann kam der crash vom kleinotze.
er ist auf der 4x-line auf den riesen double gefahren und hat das zu spät gemerkt.
da hat es auch schon gekracht,mit dem helm auf den boden und mit der brust auf den lenker.
der helm ist an der seite aufgerissen,da kann man sich denken wie hart der einschlag war.
erst wurde das schlimmste vermutet und hat sich dann ,gott sei dank,nicht bestätigt.
der kleinotze muß zwar ostern im sauerland verbringen aber(achtung!) kann dann irgendwann(geil wa) dorthin auch zum biken wiederkommen.
besten dank an die lustige truppe von heute , die trotz falscher dämpferfedern,schmerzenden schultern und losen kurbeln nicht den spaß am biken verloren hat.
der einzige der nicht geklagt hat war eine die.


----------



## rigger (6. April 2012)

Besser kann man es nicht sagen Teuto!!


----------



## jojo2 (6. April 2012)

oh man! klein otze
gerade hatte ich angefangen, ihn ins herz zu schließen
und dann das

hmm
ob er je wieder in willingen fahren wird?
ich glaube ja
unerschrocken und neugierig und all so coole sachen ist der 
(sittz kaum ein halbes jahr auf dem rad und hüpft den starthügel und noch mehr so sachen von der downhillstrecke runter - echt cool)

ich glaube fest, der kommt wieder
natürlich hat er in der klinik sofort gefragt, ob sein rad in ordnung ist
ich mein: der is radfahrer also das ist normal

aber auf der intensivstation hat er irgendwie mitgekriegt,
dass die ihm seine klamotten vom leib geschnitten haben, weil die
sicher gehen wollten, ihm nicht das genick zu brechen, wenn die ihn ausziehen
boaah war der fertig:
die haben mein trikot zerschnitten???
ich konnt ihn aber wieder beruhigen
und ihm klar machen, dass ärzte höchstens golf spielen und also keine ahnung von so wichtigen sachen haben und krankenschwestern
ziemlich pragmatisch veranlagt sind
er müsste jetzt einfach etwas verständnis für die aufbringen und sich lieber schonen, anstatt einem von denen an die gurgel zu gehen
hat er dann auch zum glück gemacht

(aber ich glaube trotzdem, der braucht ein neues trikot
hose und protekoren jacke vielleicht auch, 
so genau habe ich lieber nicht nachgefragt)
na egal
(aber falls noch jemand ein schönes trikot für ihn hat,
wie gesacht, ich glaube, der will bald wider auf´s rad...)


christian 
was kostet der moveogenickschützer, den ich für nele ausgesucht hab,
bei einer sammelbestellung?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. April 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> christian
> was kostet der moveogenickschützer, den ich für nele ausgesucht hab,
> bei einer sammelbestellung?



Das wollte ich Dich auch fragen! Und was das Herb bei Dir kostet!

Jojo..., der Lenker wartet! Du musst unbedingt vorbeikommen!


----------



## jojo2 (6. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Jojo..., der Lenker wartet!



das mit dem lenker hat sich erübrigt
ich hab bei einem fischhändler günstig eingekauft
(sorry......)
war aber orange, da konnt ich nicht nein sagen 




schulte69 schrieb:


> Du musst unbedingt vorbeikommen!



das hat sich erst mal erübrigt
davon erzähl ich später einmal mehr
(bin aber gesund.
naja)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. April 2012)

ok..., klingt jetzt nicht beruhigend..., ich wünsch einfach mal alles gute und hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## diddie40 (7. April 2012)

jemand lust heute und/oder morgen auf ne tour?
wetter soll gar nicht so schlecht werden.
zeit ist mir egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (7. April 2012)

Gerne! Direkt heute so gegen 12 Uhr würde mir am besten passen...



diddie40 schrieb:


> jemand lust heute und/oder morgen auf ne tour?
> wetter soll gar nicht so schlecht werden.
> zeit ist mir egal


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2012)

gar nicht so schlecht???der teutonische wettergott meint es heute ganz besonders gut mit den bikern,,,,,,,,bikewetter  vom feinsten im teuto,,,,
und ich muß arbeiten,,,,,,ick hang mi up,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> @ Engelchen: ausdauernd find ich gut.
> 
> Infos über Enduro pro: an die 2 Meter, Muskolös, Bike: Kona und echt gemein.




christian, das das von dir kommt war klar...  

aber ich würd nie, aber auch nie ein KONA besitzen wollen 

der rest stimmt natürlich


----------



## diddie40 (7. April 2012)

geht auch 13:00? mache jetzt erst den we-einkauf
parkplatz bocketal?


----------



## Zico (7. April 2012)

Perfekt! Bis gleich...


diddie40 schrieb:


> geht auch 13:00? mache jetzt erst den we-einkauf
> parkplatz bocketal?


----------



## diddie40 (7. April 2012)

termin steht, für alle die lust und zeit haben:
*heute 13:00 Parkplatz Bocketal*


----------



## engel533 (7. April 2012)

*lach* ist doch egal welchen Esel man reitet, Hauptsache der Reiter hat ihn im griff....... @ teutobiker: Danke für die Einladung! Ich war gestern im teutonischen heimathafen: borgholzhausen bis i-burg, war super Wetter gestern..... Muss heute mal ne pause einlegen, Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß! Gruß Engel


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. April 2012)

wollte gerade vorschlagen ob Ihr nicht heut bei mir im Dörenberg ne Runde drehen wollt?!

Zico, Diddie und wer auch immer noch? Enduro, kommste auch, ich leih Dir auch ein Traumbike!

JoJo, Schulte ich meld mich bei Euch per Mail.


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2012)

ach christian, mein momentanes traumbike steht im keller und ich hole mir grad ein paar brötchen vom arbeitgeber....

also nix biken...aber danke für die anteilnahme.... 

engel533.. das mit dem esel ist ein guter vergleich, nur sitzt der meist oben auf und ein gutes bike macht den rest...daher ist das bike schon sehr wichtig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## engel533 (7. April 2012)

Ja, ist schon klar, dass wenn ein guter Reiter noch nen guten Esel hat, er dann noch besser Is. Grins.......Fahrt ihr denn auch mal im Bereich borgholzhausen? Richtung Bielefeld? Und ist von euch schon mal jemand den ganzen teuto in einer oder zwei Etappen gefahren? Wenn ja in welcher Zeit?


----------



## rigger (7. April 2012)

Ich bin den mal in drei tagen von hörstel bis zu den externsteinen abgefahren...


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. April 2012)

selten bin ich in Richtung Bielefeld unterwegs, eigentlich nur bis kurz hinter Hilter. Mann kann auch gut den Haller Wilhelm benutzen um entweder passend ein oder aus zusteigen.
Wie wärs Jungs und Mädels, mal auf Strecke Richtung Bi, dann mit dem Haller Wilhelm zurück?


----------



## Zico (7. April 2012)

Wäre heute echt passend gewesen, aber der Diddie ist wohl schon einkaufen und mir passt das zeittechnisch mit dem Teuto heute ganz gut.

Aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben....



chrisxrossi schrieb:


> wollte gerade vorschlagen ob Ihr nicht heut bei mir im Dörenberg ne Runde drehen wollt?!
> 
> Zico, Diddie und wer auch immer noch? Enduro, kommste auch, ich leih Dir auch ein Traumbike!
> 
> JoJo, Schulte ich meld mich bei Euch per Mail.


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2012)

könnte man mal anpeilen... der TB, FB und ich sind vor jahren mal richtung bi mit dem auto und dann über den berg mit MTB zurück...war nen nette tour...nicht ohne die anstiege richtung bi.....


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. April 2012)

Zico: , wünsch Euch aber viel Spaß.

Enduro: jetzt kann man gut bei mir in den Haller Wilhelm einsteigen, oder einfach von mir starten so weit man kann und dann zurück mit dem Haller Wil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (7. April 2012)

also, wir können uns auch bei christian treffen. zico, wie sieht´s aus, schaffst du das 13:00 bei christian? chris, ist die zeit für dich auch ok?
hätte so bis 17:00 zeit


----------



## Zico (7. April 2012)

Ah, da isser ja noch!!!
Klar, müsste ich schaffen...

@Christian: Schicke mir mal die Adresse per PN!!! Tour oder lieber Jacket und FF???




diddie40 schrieb:


> also, wir können uns auch bei christian treffen. zico, wie sieht´s aus, schaffst du das 13:00 bei christian? chris, ist die zeit für dich auch ok?
> hätte so bis 17:00 zeit


----------



## engel533 (7. April 2012)

Also, wenn ihr mal Lust Und Zeit habt könnte man ja mal ne tour von den externsteinen aus planen, soweit wie wir kommen, aber ruhig...... *grins*


----------



## Zico (7. April 2012)

Machen wir so, habe gerade mit Christian gesprochen!!!



diddie40 schrieb:


> also, wir können uns auch bei christian treffen. zico, wie sieht´s aus, schaffst du das 13:00 bei christian? chris, ist die zeit für dich auch ok?
> hätte so bis 17:00 zeit


----------



## jojo2 (7. April 2012)

engel533 schrieb:


> Und ist von euch schon mal jemand den ganzen teuto in einer oder zwei Etappen gefahren? Wenn ja in welcher Zeit?



ich ich ich
zweimal transteuto
aber das letzte mal war vor drei jahren als mein rad noch
3 kg weniger wog
8 oder 10 stunden oder so
vom nassen dreieck 
nach tod... oder so ähnlich, jedenfalls hinter bielefeld


----------



## engel533 (7. April 2012)

@niko: in 10 stunden, alle Achtung, was hättest du für nen schnitt?


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. April 2012)

bis gleich, 13 Uhr bei mir und dann direkt auf die Trails.


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (7. April 2012)

@ chrisxrossi

 Dein Handy klingelt !!

 Tschau  Heiko


----------



## engel533 (7. April 2012)

@jojo: in 10 stunden, alle Achtung, was hättest du für nen schnitt? Sollte das heißen.....


----------



## jojo2 (7. April 2012)

guck mal hier: 
http://www.transteuto.de/pages/marschtabelle.html
aber das ist derzeit nicht mehr die art radfahren, die mir noch freude bereitet
lang gerne, schnell brauch ich gar nicht mehr

vielleicht gibt es die transteuto ja immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. April 2012)

falls du das nicht kennst
http://www.transteuto.de/


----------



## engel533 (7. April 2012)

@jojo: danke, die Tabelle kannte
Ich noch nicht! Interessant Und hilfreich.


----------



## engel533 (7. April 2012)

Schnell muss nicht sein, obwohl Ich bergab Gerne schnell fahre, habe aber auch großen fun an wurzelwegen bergauf, um Technik zu üben. Lange strecken mag Ich sehr Gerne, vorallem wenn auf der tour schön viel Blödsinn gesabbelt wird, damit man die birne richtig frei bekommt.......


----------



## kleinOtze (7. April 2012)

Moin Moin, kurzer Zwischenbericht aus dem Krankenhaus ...hab glaube ich Glück gehabt, kann mich zwar an nichts mehr erinnern, aber mir geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut. Ich hab eine geprellte Halswirbelsäule, eine gequetschte Lunge nen verstauchtem Fuß und diverse Abschürfungen. Ich kann mich an nichts mehr erinnern...bin erst auf der Intesivstation im KH Brilon wieder wach geworden und hab die Schwester erstmal gelöchert wo ich überhaupt bin. Jetzt liege ich auf Normalstation und werde noch überwacht...die Lunge ist noch nicht bei 100%. Jetzt muss ich mich erstmal neu einkleiden (Helm, Jacket, Trikot usw.). Hab zwar keine Ahnung, was passiert ist, aber DANKE das ihr euch alle gut um mich + Material gekümmert habt. Dafür geb ich beim nächsten Mal einen aus. Der erste Spruch den meine bessere Hälft zu hören bekommen hat war: "Wer bremst fährt nicht am Limit!" Oh man da sieht man mal wie durch den Wind ich war. Halte euch über alles Weitere auf dem Laufenden!

Gruß kleinOtze


----------



## brcrew (7. April 2012)

au mann! ..dann mal alles gute, auf dass du schnell wieder aufs rad kommst!

bin seid dem autounfall leider noch nicht mobil, sonst wär ich auch heut beim christian am start gewesen!


----------



## rigger (7. April 2012)

Mensch karsten schön zu hören, wenn du wieder hier bist erzähl ich dir was passiert ist!!  Bist du übers Handy zu erreichen?

Hast echt schwein gehabt!!   Deinen Panzer kannste noch gebrauchen, der Helm ist allerdings für die Tonne!!

Und jetzt schnell wieder fit werden...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. April 2012)

Hallo namensvetter, wir kennen uns zwar nicht aber auch von meiner Seite nochmal alles gute!!!

Gruß aus Wuppertal


----------



## diddie40 (7. April 2012)

engel533 schrieb:


> Und ist von euch schon mal jemand den ganzen teuto in einer oder zwei Etappen gefahren? Wenn ja in welcher Zeit?


 
bin vor 2 oder 3  jahren mal ne schöne 3-tagestour gefahren, von ladbergen nach tecklenburg, dann den herrmannsweg bis zum herrmannsdenkmal, den cheruskerweg bis zur porta westfalica und über den wittekindsweg bis osnabrück und übern teuto wieder zurück nach hause.
wenn es nicht so kalt wäre, würde ich gerne nächste woche mal 2-3 tage fahren. eggeweg richtung sauerland, rothaarsteig, so etwas in der richtung, aber die temperaturen sollten schon richtung über 15° sein, bin dann immer gerne von morgens 8 bis abends 6-7 uhr unterwegs


----------



## Prezident (7. April 2012)

Diddie steht definitiv auf Schmerzen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (7. April 2012)

nicht auf schmerzen, darum trainiere ich doch, wenn man die power hat, das wetter stimmt, gibt es nicht viel schöneres als den ganzen tag mit dem bike unterwegs zu sein


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. April 2012)

stimmt! So wie Dienstag mit Prezi, Diddie usw.


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2012)

ist morgen früh wer im teuto und wenn ja wann und wo???


----------



## jojo2 (7. April 2012)

klein otze
schön wieder von dir zu hören!
gruß an die schwarzhaarige krankenschwester
(du weißt schon)



schulte
an  meinem jimbo is was aufwänderiges zu regeln
der rahmen muss getauscht werden -
ich war etwas unachtsam
und  rechne nicht damit, vor ende des monats wieder ein eigenes rad zu haben
daher nächstes we winterberg auf einem geliehenen hardtail 4cross und dirt
endlich mal wieder hehe


----------



## engel533 (7. April 2012)

@DIDDI: Das hört sich gut an, mit der tour, Ich mag auch die langen touren, aufstehn, frühstücken, Sachen packen Und los, abends essen, Bierchen Und wie ein Stein schlafen.....
Wenn Morgen einer von euch im Bereich borgholzhausen oder i-burg unterwegs ist Und das Wetter passt bin Ich dabei......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. April 2012)

Hey jojo,
dann bin ich beruhigt! 
Damit dir nicht langweilig wird auf den Strecken, leiste ich dir Gesellschaft. Werde wohl bis nächstes Wochenende auch kein DH typisches Rad haben.

bzgl Hermannsweg: ich bin den in zwei Etappen gefahren, das geht aber tut auch irgendwann weh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## engel533 (7. April 2012)

*lach* wir stehn doch auf schmerzen, oder wieso machen wir so nen mist?......


----------



## Prezident (7. April 2012)

Schmerzen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. April 2012)

Otto..., musst du nicht arbeiten?


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. April 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Moin Moin, kurzer Zwischenbericht aus dem Krankenhaus ..., kann mich zwar an nichts mehr erinnern,
> 
> Gruß kleinOtze


 
ok,,der erste bericht von der falschen line war nur für eventuelle regressansprüche von deinem sozialversicherungsträger,so war es wirklich:
bei einer cola an der seilbar haben wir zufällig sam hill getroffen und du hast mit ihm gewettet auf dem dh schneller zu sein wie er.
ihr beiden seit dann zusammen den starthügel runter und du hattest nach dem großen double schon 10 m vorsprung.
kurz vor dem roadgap kam der looser nochmal auf 25 m an dich ran und hat sich dann total verbremst.
bei der siegesfeier hast du dann beim öffnen der flasche champagner den korken an die birne bekommen und bist vom podest gefallen.
so war das.
echt!
zeugen:rigger,jojo2,sam hill


----------



## rigger (8. April 2012)

Genauso wars!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (8. April 2012)

Aber sowas von...Sam Hill war grad da und hat mir Blümchen ans Krankenbett gebracht. Er hat sich zig mal entschuldigt, dass er mir den Korken an den Kopf geschossen hat. Er ist es nun mal einfach nicht gewohnt nur auf dem zweiten Treppchen zu stehen. Da hat er einfach nicht dran gedacht, dass klein Otze auf Pl. 1 noch ein Treppchen höher steht und den Korken ab bekommt. :-D


----------



## ricobra50 (8. April 2012)

Karsten wünsche dir gute besserung !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (8. April 2012)

Danke, hab mir grad erstmal Videos vom FR + DH angeschaut. Ich hab keine Erinnerung mehr  den Tag oder die Strecken. Da gibts dann nur eine Lösung...fit werden und schnell wieder nach Willingen!


----------



## jojo2 (8. April 2012)

so isser!
und kleinotze
by the way:
aberglaube ist kein irrglaube
man macht keine letzte fahrt an einem tag
es ist die vorletzte, oder die drittletzte, oder
man macht auch noch 10 fahrten,
aber nie
nie die letzte
die wortspielereien damit überlasse ich dir




wer hat gesacht, es wird regen geben????


----------



## kleinOtze (8. April 2012)

@Jojo ... Den Tip mit der letzten Abfahrt hätte ich etwas früher gebrauchen können :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (8. April 2012)

jemand von euch am start:
http://www.guerilla-racing.de/index.php/raben-race-vol-2


----------



## chrisxrossi (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. April 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> jemand von euch am start:


 
bietet sich echt an,in der nächsten woche wird im kh brilon ein bett frei und der kleinotze könnte seine bikezeitungen gleich liegen lassen.


----------



## rigger (8. April 2012)

Von mir auch frohe Ostern und dicke Eier!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (8. April 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ist morgen früh wer im teuto und wenn ja wann und wo???


Jepp, wann und wo ist dir überlassen, äch stopp wo weiß ich schon aber wann,sag an!!! Frohe Ostern an alle bekloppten Mountainbikefahrer und innen und gute Besserung an klein Otze und TB!!!


----------



## Prezident (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern an das bekloppte Teuto-Forum hier 
noch wer Urlaub nächste Woche und lust Do oder Fr auf ein bisschen Glüder?


----------



## diddie40 (8. April 2012)

freitag sieht´s bei mir ganz gut aus


----------



## Totoxl (8. April 2012)

Ich habe die nächsten 14 Tage Urlaub. Könnte bei mir auch klappen.


----------



## enduro pro (8. April 2012)

Hey FB...das war gestern als ich gefragt habe, also für heute Morgen...für morgen kann ich erst heut Abend sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (8. April 2012)




----------



## diddie40 (8. April 2012)

rigger, bist du in willingen schon mit der 180er gabel gefahren?
wenn ja, wie fährt sich dein bike jetzt?
bis auf den unfall von klein o hattet ihr ja anscheinend einen schönen saisonauftakt


----------



## rigger (8. April 2012)

Ja hab es aber ruhiger angehen lassen da mein bike böse geknackt hat, war aber kein bruch sondern ne lose hinterbauschraube, obwohl ich alles nochmal festgezogen hab. Fährt sich ganz gut diddie, man hat halt mehr reserven, mehr kann ich,aber erst sagen wenn ich mehr gefahren bin


----------



## kleinOtze (8. April 2012)

Video gefällt mir, jetzt erkenne ich auch ein paar Stellen wieder. Ich hab noch grüne Schuhe (Crocs), ein Paar Socken und eine Unterhose im Bulli gefunden, die nich mir gehören.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. April 2012)

grüne crocs gehören mir,u-plinte und socken nicht.bist du wieder in flachlandhausen?


----------



## kleinOtze (9. April 2012)

@ TB, werde dir die Schuhe zukommen lassen. Bin wieder Zuhause, quäle mich mit Tramaltropfen über die Runden. Die Wirbelsäule schmerzt noch ordentlich. Naja was soll's  hab mir erstmal als Trostpflaster einen neuen Helm bestellt . Ich habe auch noch einen schwarzen 661 Knieprotektor gefunden. Wenn jemand einen vermisst, kurz melden! 

Nur mal so am Rande...soweit ich mich erinnern kann war Willingen super, coole Truppe, tolle Strecken. Da bin ich beim nächsten mal garantiert wieder dabei! Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch, wer ist denn noch im Bulli mitgefahren? Hab keine Ahnung ... TB, Rigger, ich und wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (9. April 2012)

Jojo und nele, jojos tochter.

Der knieprotektor könnte meiner sein, ist der komplett schwarz?


----------



## kleinOtze (9. April 2012)

ja ... der ist kompl. schwarz. werde dir den mal bringen. dann kannst du mir auch helfen meine gedächtnislücken zu füllen


----------



## jojo2 (9. April 2012)

solche erinnerungslücken?
beeindruckend

es war eigentlich ziemlich lustig den ganzen tag.
ich hab mich zwischendurch mal daneben benommen und 
meinen mund wieder nicht halten können, aber sonst war alles gut
fast.
wr sind mehrmals zusammen den freeride gefahren. 
dann bist du das erste mal mit mir und und dem kleinen mädchen auch den downhill gefahren. 
dabei bist du mir hinterher und bist auch gleich den starthügel runter.
du hast immer brav gemacht, was man dir gesagt hat und alles ging gut.
du hast dir einzelne kleine blessuren zugezogen 
(guck mal nach: knöchel unten - rechts, glaub ich. das ist nicht vom großen sturz). 
weil du wohl immer sehr  schnell lernen willst, bist du dann manchmal hingeplumpst -
übervorsichtig fahren geht bei dir wohl nicht.


...und einmal als ich mit dem kleinen häuptling unterwegs war, 
wolltest du noch ein letzte fahrt machen...

hab ich dir schon erzählt, wie das ist mit der letzten fahrt?


----------



## kleinOtze (9. April 2012)

@ jojo das mit der letzten Fahrt hab ich jetzt auch gelernt.  ja am Knöchel fehlt etwas Haut  ... vorsichtig fahren ist wirklich nicht so mein Ding ... hab da halt mehr so das digitale Denken 0 oder 1, ganz oder garnicht . An den DH Starthügel kann ich mich noch erinnern, fand den garnicht so spektakulär. An den Roadgap kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Da haben wir irgend einen im D Trikot getroffen . Den Roadgap hab ich aber umfahren.


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. April 2012)

Da wir gerade beim wehwechen sind mal eine technische Frage. Kürzlich beim berghochfahren gab es ein klacken und die Kurbel ging ins leere, habe mir die ganze Sache mal an gekuckt und nichts gefunden, habe dann mal die Hinterradbremse gezogen und an der Kurbel getreten, konnte dann die Kurbel fast eine halbe Umdrehung treten bin dann noch von der Almhütte bis zum Bocketalerparkplatz ohne Probleme gefahren. Was war nun, haben die Sperrklinken übergesetzt oder werden das größere Probleme!!!!Ach ja, morgen jemand Lust eine Runde zu drehen, muß um 18Uhr arbeiten habe dann bis 16Uhr Zeit.


----------



## diddie40 (9. April 2012)

das klingt nach defektem freilauf.
je nach nabe natürlich unterschiedlich aufgebaut.
da hilft wohl nur den freilauf zu demontieren und sich die sache mal anschauen.
ich hatte mal ne nabe , da gab es so einen kleinen federing der die sperrklinken entriegelt hat, bei shimanonaben kann man nichts machen, dafür ist der wechsel des gasamten freilaufs easy


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> eine Unterhose im Bulli gefunden, die nich mir gehören.


 
ist auf der vorderseite ein spongebob  und auf der rückseite steht "mamis kleiner racker"?
 dann gehört die dem fb!
wie kommt die in den bulli ?


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. April 2012)

Also, ich habe mal gehöhrt es gibt Leute die unwahrscheinlich viel Geld für getragene Unterbuchsen bezahlen sie, schnüfeln glaube ich dran!!Ja, das höhrt sich nach meiner an aber ich vermiße sie seit unseren Frankreich Urlaub. Mit wem war ich noch in Frankreich................TB du kleiner kranker Perverser las dich einweisen, ich will meine Unterhose wieder haben, aber bitte gewaschen!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (9. April 2012)

bämmmm


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> !Ja, das höhrt sich nach meiner an !!!


 
hast du echt so eine???
uuuuaaaaahhhhhhhh ,,,,,,,, hooooooot!!!!!!!!!!
aber wie kommt die in den bulli?????????
kann es sein das du in letzter zeit nicht in einem blauen bus zu deiner tagesstätte gebracht wurdest sondern mit einem rot-kreuz bulli??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (9. April 2012)

sind grad zurück aus der pfalz
es war einfach nur


*geil!!!!!*


@kleinOtze
ich bin etwas geschockt!!!
gute besserung du freak!!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hast du echt so eine???
> uuuuaaaaahhhhhhhh ,,,,,,,, hooooooot!!!!!!!!!!
> aber wie kommt die in den bulli?????????
> kann es sein das du in letzter zeit nicht in einem blauen bus zu deiner tagesstätte gebracht wurdest sondern mit einem rot-kreuz bulli??


Jetzt versuch dich nicht rauszureden uns ist allen jetzt klar wie die Unterhose in den Bulli gekommen ist, das einzige Richtige ist jetzt zu deinen Fetisch zu stehen es wird dich keiner deswegen in unseren kleinen bekloppten MTB Runde schief angucken!!!


----------



## Prezident (9. April 2012)

Freitag Freeridebrunch in Glüder
Wetter soll passen
Wer ist am Start ? Chris kommt eventl auch da passen noch welche rein in dem Bulli


----------



## scott-bussi (9. April 2012)

Jau, Pfalz war geeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllll!

Wir haben es den Locals mal so richtig gezeigt (hüstel).

Dem St. Martin Chapter der Hells Angels haben wir das ganze Weizen weggesoffen, 
die Berge haben wir mit Leichtigkeit geschafft (na ja, die Tiere unter uns)
ich sach nur 36 Km und 1500 Hm am letzten Tag, wo wir eigentlich schon platt waren und nur noch eine kleine Runde fahren wollten.

Andrea ist das bergauf-Tier!
Faicel ist der Bruchpilot mit weicher Landung.
Ich habe natürlich keinerlei Fahrfehler gemacht, war aber der Held am Minitool ...
Die Reising-Sisters können ganz .... na ja ...geht so mountainbiken ;-)
Pascal war der Meister in Lücke lassen (hörte man so)
Betti hat auch geschoben!!!
Und der Timo, der ist der neue Mc Gyver!!

So das war´s in ein paar Worten!
Geil wars!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2012)

da habt ihr  richtig was erlebt,hier war nichts los.
der kleinotze hatte einen crash und der fb hat seine u-plinte verloren,sonst war nichts.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. April 2012)

@Totoxl:

Hab grad im Willingen Thread was gelesen deshalb hier das Radl meiner Freundin


----------



## scott-bussi (9. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @Totoxl:
> 
> Hab grad im Willingen Thread was gelesen deshalb hier das Radl meiner Freundin



Wie, immer noch kein Reuber???


----------



## Totoxl (9. April 2012)

Das weiß ich doch schon das ihr auch eins habt. Prissi (meine Frau) ist super mit ihrem zufrieden, für sie ein guter Kompromiss aus Tourenrad und "Enduro". Hier und da mussihres aber noch ein wenig "gepimpt" werden.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. April 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wie, immer noch kein Reuber???


Nächste Woche haben wir hoffentlich erstmal die Doppelprobefahrt mitm Last Herb (Scratch steht schon verpackt im Karton neben mir... )


Totoxl schrieb:


> Das weiß ich doch schon das ihr auch eins habt. Prissi (meine Frau) ist super mit ihrem zufrieden, für sie ein guter Kompromiss aus Tourenrad und "Enduro". Hier und da mussihres aber noch ein wenig "gepimpt" werden.


Asooooo, na dann erzähle ich ja nix neues!
Saskias ist auch superzufrieden und die fährt mir eh damit um die Ohren. Das scheint echt gut zu gehen und war nach langer Suche (erstes Rad für die Dame) ein Glücksgriff.
Radl wurde aber auch etwas mit meinem Altmetall nachgerüstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (9. April 2012)

jau Pfalz war so geil....aber waß heist hier Meister im Lücke lassen

Hab wenigstens alles gegeben


----------



## Papa-Joe (9. April 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben kleinen!
Hätte ich noch mitbekommen, dass ihr Freitag in Willingen seid, hätte ich mich da auch an der Strecke sehen lassen, so bin ich statt dessen ne kleine Tour gefahren. Und hurra, wenn die Sattelstütze lang genug ist, kann ich auch das Faith bergauf treten, ohne dass meine Beine explodieren. Und auch abseits des Liftes gibt es in Willingen ein paar nette Strecken zum hinunterbolzen.

Es war übrigens eine gute Idee nicht am Samstag zu fahren, da sahs morgens nämlich so aus:








Und Sonntags war die FR-Strecke zunächst noch gefroren und dann ziemlich matschig. 

KleinOtze: Aua, ich wünsche gute Besserung. Aber den Beginn der Amnesie hättest du vielleicht auf 5 Minuten vor dem Sturz verlegen sollen, dann wäre kein ganzer Tag in Willingen verloren.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. April 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> jau Pfalz war so geil....aber waß heist hier Meister im Lücke lassen
> 
> Hab wenigstens alles gegeben



Haben wir das nicht alle?
Alles ist aber leider nicht immer das selbe


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. April 2012)

scotti ist mein neuer favorit für das enduro-race,
daß ist mal eine ansage.

du bist immer wieder aufgestanden.
du hast so oft ganz neu angefangen.
das du geweint hast ist wahrscheinlich.
doch starke biker weinen heimlich.

du warst erdenschwer.
alles geben reicht nicht,
man verlangte sehr viel mehr.
so oft am boden und sehr oft beinah' klein gekriegt.
und nur die liebe am biken , die hat immer deine angst besiegt.

frei nach hanne haller für scotti


----------



## scott-bussi (10. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> scotti ist mein neuer favorit für das enduro-race,
> daß ist mal eine ansage.
> 
> du bist immer wieder aufgestanden.
> ...






dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## enduro pro (10. April 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen



ihr beiden macht mir angst   was soll nur der FB zu dieser "neuen, zarten liebelei" sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> scotti ist mein neuer favorit für das enduro-race,
> daß ist mal eine ansage.
> 
> du bist immer wieder aufgestanden.
> ...



unser tb grass

nun hat er bestimmt einreiseverbot
aber wo?
und will er da überhaupt hin?


----------



## rigger (10. April 2012)

Karsten war grad noch bei mir und hat sich noch bedankt das es freitag mit dem bulli gut geklappt hat den zurückzubringen. Er ist noch bis fr. krankgeschrieben und muss auch keine halskrause mehr tragen.


----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Karsten war grad noch bei mir und hat sich noch bedankt das es freitag mit dem bulli gut geklappt hat den zurückzubringen. Er ist noch bis fr. krankgeschrieben und muss auch keine halskrause mehr tragen.


das is fein

darf ich schnell was anderes?

m.n.
erzähl doch mal wie´s war


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. April 2012)




----------



## schlabberkette (10. April 2012)

yeah pascal

PORNO


----------



## enduro pro (10. April 2012)

cooler keller pascal   das bike kennen wir ja schon 

ach nee, neue räder hat der bock....


----------



## scott-bussi (11. April 2012)

Dazu jetzt noch n Pornohelm!


----------



## kleinOtze (11. April 2012)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. April 2012)

http://www.stollenreifen.net/mtb-ma...2-aktivsee-24h-mtb-rennen-alfsee-artland.html


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> http://www.stollenreifen.net/mtb-ma...2-aktivsee-24h-mtb-rennen-alfsee-artland.html



ich hab auch was zum wundern:

hat einer von euch noch ne günstige 180er gabel 
(einbaubar in tapered steuerrohr)

und einen

180er dämpfer (222 mm einbaulänge dürfte das sein)
rumfliegen / zu verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (11. April 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> jemand von euch am start:
> http://www.guerilla-racing.de/index.php/raben-race-vol-2



danke für den tipp diddie
das raben-dh-race in warstein ist ja schon jetzt am sonntag!
mal sehen, vielleicht fahr ich da mal mit....
sonst noch einer interesse?


----------



## enduro pro (11. April 2012)

also ich hab am sonntag zeit  egal wofür....

heut mit dem FB ne schöne runde gedreht...super wetter und super wald..neuen weg entdeckt und noch viele andere schöne dinge erlebt 

vielleicht erzählt der FB ja nachher noch was, ich muß weg............


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. April 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> also ich hab am sonntag zeit  egal wofür....
> 
> ..........


kannst für mich arbeiten ,dann könnte ich biken.


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. April 2012)

es ist nur noch ne Frage der Zeit, dann gehört Dir der Laden! Dann lässt Du den FB für die hälfte schuften und hast endlich Zeit zum biken.


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. April 2012)

am samstag hätte ich zeit für eine laaaaaaaaaaaaange tour .
jemand dabei ?

@chrisxrossi
den fb allein arbeiten lassen??
schau selber!
kennst du den ort obergemerhausen? nein ? kein wunder den gibt es nicht mehr!den rest erzähle ich dir beim nächsten ritt.


----------



## enduro pro (12. April 2012)

Fb der zerstörer.....

samstag kann ich leider erst ab 16.00...lang wird das dann nicht mehr...aber lustig so wie mit dem FB gestern


----------



## rigger (12. April 2012)

Ich werd mal schauen das ich morgen, sa und evtl. So hier mal biken geh, evtl wollt ich mal ne schaufel mitnehmen und mir nen kleinen kicker zum üben bauen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. April 2012)

du kommst doch aus der gala branche,nimm dir sofort einen radlader  mit.
oder meinst du mit schaufel einen schaufelbagger?


----------



## diddie40 (12. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> http://www.stollenreifen.net/mtb-ma...2-aktivsee-24h-mtb-rennen-alfsee-artland.html


 
spiele am 2. mit ner brassband in bremerhafen, könnte aber so ab 20:00 mit einsteigen. also tb, wenn du auf der suche nach einem team bist, könnten wir ja mal den laden mit big-bikes aufmischen.


jojo ein dämpfer hat niemals 180mm federweg. der federweg entsteht erst durch den hebel des hinterbaus. der dämpfer hat "hub"
 z.b. bei 222mm einbaulänge 70mm. 
ich habe noch einen einfachen manitou luftdämpfer mit 222mm, den kannst du gerne probieren.
du kannst in einen tapered steuerrohr auch eine 1 1/8 steuerrohrgabel einbauen. es gibt bei gocycle einen adapter dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (12. April 2012)

Nen 190mm mit 50mm hub hab ich such noch über


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. April 2012)

an dem termin bin ich  zum biken im odenwald diddie.
schade,hätte bestimmt eine menge spaß gemacht.
aber ein team müßte sich doch finden lassen,eine optimale vorbereitung auf semmering.


----------



## diddie40 (12. April 2012)

bist du denn in semmering doch dabei?


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. April 2012)

nee,
mental sitze ich natürlich  in semmering bei euch auf dem lenker.
hört sich jetzt nach ausrede an,ist aber keine,der termin für semmering ist der ungünstigste für mich den es geben kann.
leider!


----------



## rigger (12. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> du kommst doch aus der gala branche,nimm dir sofort einen radlader  mit.
> oder meinst du mit schaufel einen schaufelbagger?



Klar schaufelbagger! 

Nene der Starthügel ist schon vorhanden...


----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> jojo ein dämpfer hat niemals 180mm federweg. der federweg entsteht erst durch den hebel des hinterbaus. der dämpfer hat "hub"
> z.b. bei 222mm einbaulänge 70mm.



wenn das so ist,
dann muss ich mir überlegen, 
ob ich überhaupt noch mal mtb fahre!

aber ansonsten: danke für die aufklärung.
dann wer ich mich mal weiter informieren und
mich später mal wieder melden


mann bin ich froh, wenn ich mal wieder auf dem rad sitzen kann
und endlich den kopf wieder frei krieg


(rigger weißt du jetzt, warum du mir auch von deiner 
briefmarkensammlung erzählen könntest, 
von briefmarken versteh ich nämlich auch nix)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (13. April 2012)

hat jemand schlammreifen abzugeben?
z.b. swampthing, wetscream, dirtydan, kaiser.......


----------



## rigger (13. April 2012)

Ich hab 2x wetscream abzugeben...


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. April 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wenn das so ist,
> dann muss ich mir überlegen,
> ob ich überhaupt noch mal mtb fahre!
> )


 
ich mache mir ernsthaft sorgen jojo,
vor genau einer woche  warst du noch "der mit dem dh tanzt" und jetzt interessierst du dich schon für die  briefmarken vom rigger.
wird echt zeit das du wieder auf`s bike kommst.


----------



## Zico (13. April 2012)

Hey Freaks,
brauche noch neue Schuhe, denke es werden Five Tens....
Besser die Baron, oder die Impact? Wenn Impact dann low oder high?
Vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen!!!!


----------



## Zico (13. April 2012)

Schon was fürs Wochenende geplant???
Wetter soll ja zumindest trocken bleiben.


----------



## rigger (13. April 2012)

Ich werd mich hier bei mir mal aufs Endurorennen vorzubereiten, vielleicht schaff ich es ja heute, Samstag und Sonntag aufs bike.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. April 2012)

hurra hurra,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ich weiß auch mal was,,,,,,,,,nimm die  five ten high, bei den low ist der knöchel ungeschützt und das kann bei kontakt sehr schmerzen .
habe ich selber mit den low erlebt,,,,,,war aua,,,,


----------



## kleinOtze (13. April 2012)

@ Zico, ich hab den 5.10 Impact 2 als high Version ... bin damit sehr zufrieden!!! Der Schuh sitzt gut und die Höhe schützt den Knöchel ganz gut.


----------



## enduro pro (13. April 2012)

zico, auf jeden fall hohe schuhe....5.10 haben eine super griffige sohle, die lange hält und sind auch recht wasserresistent, wenn es dann doch mal regnen sollte...ich habe sie ja schon seit mehr als 3
 jahren im einsatz, regelmäßige "vollwäsche" inbegriffen und die sin immer noch sehr gut, möchte sie nicht tauschen..

zum wochenende...wenn jemand am sonntag in den teuto fährt, ich bin dabei....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. April 2012)

Zico, habe den Baron und den Impact low.

Baron: Weichere Sohle mit viel Grip und gutem Komfort. Recht weit geschnitten und für lange Touren so naja....
Impact low: Steife Sohle, kaum Abnutzung des Schuhs insgesamt. Sitzt stramm am Fuss und ich find den für Touren super aber auch zum DHlen

Ich bin froh beide zu haben, haben beide ihre Stärken. Wenn ich keinen hätte, dann würde ich als erstes den Impact nehmen. High/Low...: Es gibt den tiefen auch mit Knöchelschutz innen. nennt sich dann Carver, soweit ich weiss

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich mache mir ernsthaft sorgen jojo,
> vor genau einer woche  warst du noch "der mit dem dh tanzt" und jetzt interessierst du dich schon für die  briefmarken vom rigger.
> wird echt zeit das du wieder auf`s bike kommst.



jo
die sorgen mach ich mir auch
bin genau deswegen  morgen mit dem kleinen mädchen in winterberg.
wir würden lieber sonntag fahren und dann zwischendurch mal schlabberkette in schlamm und sturm
auf seinen rocket ron sehen,
aber sonntag ist uns das zu nass und zu stürmisch


----------



## schlabberkette (13. April 2012)

was für ein drama mit den schuhen

machs doch einfach wie toto 






wenne ein bischen übst geht damit auch sowas 





kannst aber auch pech haben 






@rigger
die wetsream kann ich gut gebrauchen
am besten schon am sonntag...mmmhh


----------



## enduro pro (13. April 2012)

schlabber, bist du am sonntag in warstein am start?????


----------



## schlabberkette (13. April 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schlabber, bist du am sonntag in warstein am start?????



joah, ich glaube schon
habe mich dort zumindest schon unverbindlich angemeldet
der wetterbericht sieht ja recht gut aus
sonne, wolken, 20% regenwarscheinlichkeit
aber da es die letzte zeit viel geregnet hat wär´n schlammreifen nicht verkehrt, ich hab ja nur abgefahrene muddy mary´s.....


@jojo
sonntag wird das wetter gut


----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @jojo
> sonntag wird das wetter gut



gestern war noch sturm mit 70 km/h angedroht
hehe
super
dann werden das kleine mädchen und ich gleich wieder hin und her überlegen...

können die sich mal mit ihren prognosen mal so leicht verbindlich festlegen
und eine treffende prognose wär dann auch mal nicht schlecht
okay
es is april

schlabber
dann werden wir vielleicht doch am streckenrand stehen und schreien


----------



## kleinOtze (13. April 2012)

BrÃ¤uchte mal einen Tip fÃ¼r eine Protektorenjacke ... Preis bis 100â¬. Da meine Jacket ja leider Willingen nicht Ã¼berlebt hat. Was fÃ¼r empfehlungen wÃ¼rdet ihr mir geben, bin unschlÃ¼ssig ob langer Arm (Ellenbogenprotektoren) oder kurzer Arm. Der Vorteil an kurzem Arm ist ganz klar, dass ich Ellenbogenschoner variabel tragen kann. 

Ich tendiere ja zu dieser Jacket von 661

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...essure-Suit-Body-Armor-2011-SALE-::24090.html

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht betr. Tragekomfort Schutzwirkung o. Ã¤.?

Als neuen helm habe ich mir diesen ausgesucht ... passend zur Rahemnfarbe 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...-Fullface-Helm-2012-weiss-schwarz::29975.html


----------



## enduro pro (13. April 2012)

bei protectoren würd ich immer wieder was nehmen wo SAStec  (o'neal) oder D3 protection schaum...die "harten" dinger sind vom tragekomfort nicht der bringer....

ich habe diese http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...-Gravity-ST-Protector-Jacket-2011::25112.html

frag mal den christian nach einem guten angebot, du weißt ja "safety first", da würd ich nicht unbedingt dran sparen...

beim helm ebenfalls nicht sparen... schau mal diese hier...gibts in vielen farben und auch da ist der christian der passende ansprechpartner....

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...MX-Fullface-Helm-2012-Target-Blue::30784.html


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. April 2012)

wohin soll ich Deine Provison hin überweisen?


----------



## Zico (13. April 2012)

Super Rückmeldungen für mein Schuh-Problem, danke!!!
(hört sich feminin an, ist es aber nicht)
Dann werd ich wohl die fetten impact high nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (13. April 2012)

@zico ... gute Wahl!!!


----------



## enduro pro (13. April 2012)

och, das kriegen wir schon  

es macht halt leider immer mehr sinn ein paar euronen mehr in die hand zu nehmen, als sich nachher grün und blau zu ärgern oder grün und blau auszusehen  

meine erfahrung hat gezeigt, "wer billig kauft, der kauf 2x" und das ist dann deutlich teurer...

zico, du wirst zufrieden sein...


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. April 2012)

das stimmt absolut. Wenn man bedenkt das Protektoren mehrere Jahre halten, ist der Preisunterschied von 20-30â¬ auf den  Jahren gesehen nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## schlabberkette (13. April 2012)

puah,
wer mir alles beim enduro-ride in winterberg im weg stehen wird:
rene wildhaber, jerome clementz, carlo dieckmann, dennis düse stratmann, andre wagenknecht, die seiboldt-brüder....pfffffffhhhhh..und wo bleibt klausimausiklausmann?!?!

wo ist die reale konkurrenz 
PREZI, meld dich endlich an!!!
hau rein keule, liste ist bald voll 

http://www.enduroseries.net/index.p...6f6d9c848ae0211abc1cb8579a5&catids=44&lang=de


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. April 2012)

packste schon!

der ist auch dabei...
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17649/h?utm_source=embedded_video&utm_content=17649


----------



## kleinOtze (13. April 2012)

@ schulte69 ... ihr sollt mich doch nicht immer filmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. April 2012)

Entschuldige Namensvetter, ich hab aber extra die line gefilmt mit den kleinen Sprüngen, damit die anderen nicht denken du wärest arrogant und ein poser!


----------



## freetourer (13. April 2012)

@zico

Fahre selber aktuell auch nen Impact High und nen Freerider, kann mich Schulte´s Aussagen anschliessen. Der Freerider (Baron ist ja wohl gleicher Schnitt, nur verstärkte Zehenkappe ?) ist deutlich weiter geschnitten.

Letztes Jahr bin ich auch noch nen Impact Low gefahren.

Der Impact High sieht ein wenig nach Buffalo aus - kennt die noch wer? 

Ist aber trotzdem irgendwie momentan mein Favorit - hält bei den momentanen Temperaturen auch länger warm und der Knöchel ist halt doch besser geschützt.

Vielleicht lohnt es sich, mal beide zu probieren. Nicht, dass Dir der Impact zu schmal ist.

@ all: Jemand Lust auf Nightride heute abend? Ab 20.00 könnte ich wohl an den Klippen oder im Bocketal sein


----------



## enduro pro (13. April 2012)

huuiiiiiiiiii, der hüpft aber echt sehr schön......

schlabber, das wird ja ein spaß für dich  da kannst noch was lernen


----------



## scott-bussi (13. April 2012)

Schlabber was lernen?
Der fährt die alle in Grund und Boden!

Allerdings nur, wenn er sein Navi mit nimmt

Wer mit DHler und Race Kassette 1500 Hm wegdrückt, der macht auch diese ganzen Bike-Luschen (Klausimausi, rene wildhaber, jerome clementz, carlo dieckmann, dennis düse stratmann, andre wagenknecht, die seiboldt-brüder)
platt!!!

Andre wie viel Vorsprung gibst Du denen denn?

Oder mach einfach eine Ankündigung bei Facebook:

"Schlabberkette kommt auch!" 

Dann bleiben die gleich zu Hause.

Ich würde Dich gerne Sonntag anfeuern aber leider habe ich keine Zeit.


----------



## diddie40 (13. April 2012)

wer hat lust und zeit?
samstag 10:00
sonntag 10:00


----------



## enduro pro (13. April 2012)

sonntag bin ich dabei.....wetter soll ja stimmen...bocketal????


----------



## diddie40 (13. April 2012)

bocketal ist ok


----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2012)

so schlabber es ist entschieden:
wir fahren morgen
das kleine mädchen hat morgen abend party
und deswegen ginge sonntag nicht

ich werd dann gleich bei
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393299&highlight=bikepark+sauerland

den fahrern viel glück wünschen
und dir hiermit viel spass! am sonntach

allen andern:
das kleine mächen hat bereits proviant eingekauft
und platz haben wir auch noch im auto
cu


----------



## rigger (13. April 2012)

Nele die verpflegungsmeisterin!! 

War grad noch 2 Std im Wald, geil wars!!   War später im dunkeln nur ein wenig schwieriger weils teils ziemlich schmierig war.
Aber die Durolux mit ihrer 60mm absenkung ist jetzt geil, geht ordentlich die "Berge" hoch!


----------



## ricobra50 (13. April 2012)

Hat jemand bock auf -Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (13. April 2012)

ja !


----------



## enduro pro (13. April 2012)

wann denn???


----------



## ricobra50 (13. April 2012)

Morgen Willingen ?


----------



## schlabberkette (14. April 2012)

wir (ketten) starten heute ca 13:30 Uhr in dörenthe 
wer kommt der kommt


----------



## enduro pro (14. April 2012)

och nööööö, da muß ich noch arbeiten


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. April 2012)

*teutonisches enduro race 2012* 
*alles geben ist noch lange nicht genug*

bald ist es soweit und jeder muß seine schwächen zeigen,  kann aber natürlich auch mit seinen stärken glänzen.
tag der wahrheit eben.
am samstag wird es eine strecke geben die völlig ohne treten gefahren werden soll
,nicht dicke beine sind dort gefragt sondern technik.
also achtet bitte auf gängige kettenschlösser.




.


----------



## engel533 (14. April 2012)

Hallo t- racer, an welchem Samstag ist Technik gefragt, wo beginnt die tour, wie weit Und was Gibts noch an Infos? Würde euch gern mal kennenlernen Und so schaun was ihr so macht. Ich bin ein reiner mtb racer, mag trails Und knackige
 Abfahrten, nur kein downhill. 


.[/QUOTE]


----------



## scott-bussi (14. April 2012)

Hey Angel wir sind doch keine Racer, außer Werner!
Ich glaube das 2. nationale Teutonen-Enduro-Race ist eine geschlossene Gesellschaft, sorry.

Nur die Eingeweihten und persönlich eingeladenen gehören zum erlauchten Starterfeld.


----------



## schlabberkette (14. April 2012)

teutonisches enduro race 2012!!!
da froi ick mir ja sowas von druff eyyy 

als vorbereitung morgen noch schnell das rabenrace in warstein mitnehmen
schön im schlamm spielen...

ich wollt noch schnell danke sagen...:
@ rigger: ...für den schnellen reifendeal!!
@ jojo: ..fürs glück wünschen für morgen!! wie war´s heute im park? alles gut?
@ scotti: ...für die netten behauptungen bzgl. meiner konkurrenz beim endurorace in wibe....du schmeichler....
@ richi: ...fürs rad zentrieren!
@ ghostrider: ...für den service!

da musste jetzt mal gesagt werden...




Teuto Biker schrieb:


> *teutonisches enduro race 2012*
> *alles geben ist noch lange nicht genug*
> 
> bald ist es soweit und jeder muß seine schwächen zeigen,  kann aber natürlich auch mit seinen stärken glänzen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. April 2012)

Ich kann schon ein Schleimer sein, gelle!


----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2012)

moin diddie...es regnet bindfäden... da bleib ich lieber liegen und schaue mal heut nachmittag was so geht....hoffe du liest hier noch und kommst nicht umsonst...


----------



## diddie40 (15. April 2012)

bei mir gibt es gerade mehrere gründe nicht um 10:00 zu biken
gestern ist es spät geworden
es regnet
möchte jetzt erst mal mit meiner frau gemütlich frühstücken

also nicht auf mich warten


----------



## ricobra50 (15. April 2012)

Diddie du hast recht !!!!!


----------



## engel533 (15. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Einladung! Kann denn jemand etwas zum Streckenverlauf sagen? Kilometerangabe u.s.w.? Liebe Grüße an alle.........Ines


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2012)

damit alle die gleiche chance haben werde ich die strecken erst am samstag bekannt geben.
was schon verraten wird ist das es einen leichten technischen rundkurs von ca. 1 km geben wird.dann muß eine strecke von ca. 1 km ohne kette gefahren werden,,,doch sowas funktioniert.
zum schluß gibt es noch einen rundkurs der viel power verlangen wird,ca. 5 -6 km volldampf.
bei ca 15 startern wird der nachmittag dann vorbei sein und das bier besonders gut schmecken.
der cholesterinschlauch bestimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (15. April 2012)

Hört sich ja schon super an! Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...
FF und Jacket oder leichte Tourpanzerung?


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> damit alle die gleiche chance haben werde ich die strecken erst am samstag bekannt geben.
> was schon verraten wird ist das es einen leichten technischen rundkurs von ca. 1 km geben wird.dann muß eine strecke von ca. 1 km ohne kette gefahren werden,,,doch sowas funktioniert.
> zum schluß gibt es noch einen rundkurs der viel power verlangen wird,ca. 5 -6 km volldampf.
> bei ca 15 startern wird der nachmittag dann vorbei sein und das bier besonders gut schmecken.
> der cholesterinschlauch bestimmt auch.


----------



## rigger (15. April 2012)

Ich werd nen FF und Knie und Ellenbogenschoner mitbringen, Rückenprotektor hab ich ja im Rucksack, die CB Funkgeräte bring ich auch wieder mit, vielleicht fährt karsten *liebguck*  ja mit dann kann ich abends auch noch ein bierchen trinken...

Erster werde ich ja eh nicht. 

Schlabber macht eh wieder alle Platt!!


----------



## Zico (15. April 2012)

... wir sich zeigen ob eine Schlabberkette auch ohne Kette schnell sein kann!


----------



## rigger (15. April 2012)

Die Fahrtechnik und der Flow mit dem man fährt entscheidet dann und da ist Schlabber auch weit vorne...

...so genug geschleimt...


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. April 2012)

Tja, also das Training habe ich stark vernachlässigt, daher gilt für mich der Leitsatz aller Verlierer: Der Weg ist das Ziel!  Auf die Kettenfreie Strecke bin ich ja sehr gespannt.


----------



## engel533 (15. April 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben, Ich kann erst gegen Donnerstag sagen ob Ich dabei sein kann, wär das noch okay? Und dann sprecht ihr von Ellen- Und knieschohnern. Sowas hab Ich gar nicht....... Ihr Fahrt aber schon mtb oder ist das downhill am Samstag? LG


----------



## rigger (15. April 2012)

Klar geht das auch ohne, so schwer sind die strecken nicht, hoffe ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## engel533 (15. April 2012)

Okay, rigger. Dann kann Ich ja doch in ruhe schlafen *lach*


----------



## Prezident (15. April 2012)

Hey Engel
Knieschoner sind eigentlich Pflicht beim Enduro also leg dir mal welche zu
Wenn du kommst werde ich auch dabei sein
Weibliche Teilnahme lass ich mir nicht entgehen


----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2012)

man weiß nie was der TB so aus dem ärmel schüttelt...technische strecke von 1km und so 

na, ich bin gespannt...die passenden reifen sind montiert, es ist sehr naß im teuto und der boden stellenweise recht durchweicht...und das wetter verspricht die woche noch mehr naß....schlabber, las die wetscream drauf 

Fullface und dicke jacke sollte nicht nötig sein denke ich mal...

ach ja TB, was machste am mittwoch???? brauche noch wen für ne entjungferung, jungfernfahrt, erstbefahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2012)

prezi du alter schwerenöter  wenn frauen kommen, dann bist du auch immer am start


----------



## Totoxl (15. April 2012)

Ich werde am Samstag auch am Start sein 

Ich habe heute mal eine runde durch die Heimat gedreht und mal ein GPS App (upmove) auf mein Handy gepackt. Ich wollte einfach mal wissen wie viel Kilometer ich hier so fahre und vor allem wie viel Höhenmeter. Ergebniss 1.37 Std. gefahren, dabei 30,3 Km zurückgelegt und 747 Hm bewältigt. Ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet das man in unserer Hügel Landschaft soviel Hm zusammen fährt.

Also der Samstag kann kommen


----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2012)

toto, du machst mir angst


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @ jojo: ..fürs glück wünschen für morgen!! wie war´s heute im park? alles gut?



bitte bitte
so kann ich sein
und? wie war´s??

sind vorhin aus winterberg zurück
mein jimbo is ja kaputt
deswegen leih ich mir in den parks wieder räder
sehr schöne sache das
in winterberg war´s  das giant faith
also mit meinem jimbo war das ja immer spassig auf der dh strecke
aber arbeit, richtig arbeit

jetzt mit dem giant war das auch spassig
aber keine arbeit, keine spur!
nur smoothes dahinhüpfen und laufen lassen
klasse
das untere steinfeld wird dadurch zwei hüpfer lang
zweimal am lenker gezogen, schon is man drüber weg
kein drop war sauer, alles zuckersüß

also es war super in winterberg. dies rad gibt mir noch mal einen tritt
über räder ganz anders nachzudenken

und nun wieder zu dir schlabber wie war´s??


----------



## diddie40 (15. April 2012)

genau, jungs vom sk-racing team, wie war´s?
habt ihr spaß gehabt?


----------



## Prezident (15. April 2012)

Letzte Meldung vom Schlabber war das er definitiv die Top 40 erreicht hat 
Sauber Digger!!!


----------



## Prezident (15. April 2012)

Jojo das heißt also alten Hobel weg und Platz schaffen für was neues!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (15. April 2012)

Hey Presi, wie sollen wir denn Deinen neuen Untertitel deuten??

"Knaller"

Kaum denkt er an Frauen, ...


----------



## schlabberkette (15. April 2012)

so, bin grad zurück vom raben-dh-race
voll coohoool!!
kein regen
5 °C
eiskalter wind
100 bis 120 starter, weiß nicht genau wieviele...

strecke: uiuiuiui, nasse wurzeln, wurzeln vor den gaps, wurzeln nach den gaps, wurzelnwurzelnwurzelnwurzeln, ansonsten recht griffig, flach, treten, treten, treten, anlieger, zuschauer, fotografen, alles was dazu gehört..

training von 11-12 Uhr: nicht alle gaps gesprungen, nicht getraut, anfahrt immer schaiße gewesen, speed verloren, mist, ich war irgendwie noch nicht so weit, fühlte sich noch nicht gut an...zack ende training..und nu..nix mehr gap üben!? verdammt...ob ich die dinger auf zeit machen werde? ich werde spontan entscheiden....

1. Wertungslauf: start, voll rein, beine gut, geile linie gefunden, läuft gut, trillerpfeifen, da isses, das angstgap: vollgas, draufgehalten, drüber!! yeah! ein paar wurzelkurven, treten-treten-treten, beine schon schlapp, was für ein pumptrack! zweites angstgap: wieder vollgas....drüber!! geil!! völlig erschöpft, unglaublich... Zeit: ich glaub nach 1Min24sek wars vorbei, wie die zeit ist? keine ahnung...jemand sagte mir, das wär schon nicht schlecht....also heißt es abwarten, denn nur die besten 40 dürfen nochmal starten also warten bis alle durch sind ....warten....warten....dann die durchsage: startnummer 34 ist dabei...hammer!!!! top 40 juhuuu

2. Wertungslauf: fühlte sich schlechter an als der erste lauf .....zeit?....auch sowas um die 1:24 glaub ich... naja, jedenfalls wird die beste zeit der beiden läufe gewertet...

Platzierung?? keine Ahnung, abwarten, die jungs von guerilla-racing müssen erstmal alles auswerten, die ergebnisse mit den platzierungen werden in den nächsten tagen online gestellt.... eigentlich ist die platzierung ja egal, nach dem motto "dabei sein ist alles"!!! 

aber ich kanns nicht verbergen: ich bin schon stolz unter die 40 gefahren zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (15. April 2012)

Der Knaller halt
Wann findet euer Rennen statt? Sa oder So?


----------



## Prezident (15. April 2012)

Sehr schön Digger hört sich nach ner Menge Spass an die du hattest


----------



## rigger (15. April 2012)

Wie lief denn der wetscream?

Glückwunsch Schlabber!!


----------



## scott-bussi (15. April 2012)

Ach Schlabber du hast es gut. Während du Spaß beim DH hattest habe ich hier Kuchen gegessen, Kaffee gerunken und auch sonst mein Leistungsgewicht verschlechtert.

Aber allen Respekt für die Leistung!


----------



## diddie40 (15. April 2012)

glückwunsch schlabber, ist doch ein cooler saisonstart


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2012)

klasse schlabber
und erzählt als wär man selbst dabei gewesen
fing schon an daumen zu drücken

(auf dem rückweg von winterberg haben wir kurz noch neben deinem 
wagen gehalten und sind ein paar minuten am streckenrand lang gegangen
boaah echt viel zu treten gewesen auf der Strecke

die fahrer sahen alle ziemlich gar aus
und dass der nächste erst starten konnte, wenn der vorherfahrende schon im ziel 
war, machte die sache für euch sicherlich auch nicht einfacher)

cool gemacht von dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## engel533 (15. April 2012)

@Prezident: wie, was, soll das denn, wenn Frauen kommen kommste auch? Werd Ich denn das einzige Mädel sein? Ich Würd echt gern wissen was dat für nen rennen ist? Autsch...... Hab keine schohner Und werds auch nicht schaffen mir welche zuzulegen, da Ich arbeiten muss. Ich will ja eh biken Und nicht fallen.......*grins*


----------



## schlabberkette (15. April 2012)

danke jungs 

@rigger, wetscram/swampthing hatte ich zwar für total mise wetterbedingungen auf den ersatzlaufrädern drauf, brauchte sie wegen dem guten wetter aber nicht, bin also mit den 40a-minions gefahren

@jojo: mensch jojo, da hätten wir uns doch treffen können!! die warterei war schon etwas zermürbend, aber nur wegen der kälte, die warterei hatte mit der zeitnahmetechnik zu tun (lichtschranke). ich bin zum warmhalten einfach mehrmals die anderen strecken runtergedüst....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. April 2012)

Hey Schlabber,

schön zu hören! Und alle Achtung! Aber fünf Grad wär keine Temperatur für mich heute gewesen  Entschuldige!

Aber mal ein dickes Lob für deine Leistung und da brauchste auch nicht tiefstapeln und kannst zurecht stolz auf dich sein!
Je oller, je doller! 

Schneid grad das Video aus der Woche, mal sehen, ob ichs noch schaffe heute


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Hört sich ja schon super an! Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...
> FF und Jacket oder leichte Tourpanzerung?


 
ff , jacket und grande cochones  werden nicht nötig sein.

glückwunsch schlabber,top 40 ist schon gut,natürlich nichts gegen das was es samstag zu gewinnen gibt.
im letzten jahr hast du dich über den ersten preis nicht so wirklich gefreut weil es nichts zum hinstellen war,in diesem jahr gibt es was zum hinstellen,komm und hol es dir.
erst dachte ich an einen gartenstuhl oder eine trittleiter,dann kamen ein paar unsinnige gedanken und plötzlich sah ich ihn vor mir

*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,den teutonischen gral,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## kleinOtze (15. April 2012)

So freunde des Genitalsports! Also wenn alles klappt, bin ich beim Enduro Race auch dabei, ABER nur als Zuschauer bzw. langsamer Mitfahrer, da es gesundheitlich bei mir noch nicht so gut geht. Ich würde also nur zum Zuschauen kommen. Würde mein Uncle mitbringen aber nur damit ich nicht laufen muss, also Easy going.  

@ Engel ... Könntest meine Knieschoner haben, bräuchte die eh Samstag nicht, da ich ja nicht am "Rennen" teilnehme.


----------



## schlabberkette (15. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> glückwunsch schlabber,top 40 ist schon gut,natürlich nichts gegen das was es samstag zu gewinnen gibt.
> im letzten jahr hast du dich über den ersten preis nicht so wirklich gefreut weil es nichts zum hinstellen war,in diesem jahr gibt es was zum hinstellen,komm und hol es dir.
> erst dachte ich an einen gartenstuhl oder eine trittleiter,dann kamen ein paar unsinnige gedanken und plötzlich sah ich ihn vor mir
> *,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,den teutonischen gral,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*



danke tb
aber ich weiß, es gibt nur DAS EINE rennen was zählt und wirklich wichtig ist!!
aber preise sind für die vitrine
nur der sieg ist für die ewigkeit 
 (naja, zumindest für ein jahr )

...aber  wenn ich mir die meldeliste so anschaue wird die titelverteidigung definitiv kein zuckerschlecken!!!!!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (16. April 2012)

Hey Schlabber,

von mir auch herzliche Glückwünsche  
Das hast du gut gemacht!! Habe gerade voll mitbefiebert, als ich deine Berichterstattung gelesen habe 

Und noch was persönliches:
Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt, ob sich die beiden neuen bei uns im Keller wohl fühlen  schulte musste gestern schon Platz schaffen  
So langsam wirds echt eng  
Nur noch einmal schlafen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. April 2012)

sauber gemacht andre!!!!
Hätte aber gedacht das du unter die ersten 10 kommst


----------



## scott-bussi (16. April 2012)

Die Neuen?????!!!!?????

Die werden sich in freier Wildbahn wohl deutlich wohler fühlen!!

Erste Chance für ein Treffen unter gleichgesinnten gibt es Samstag beim legendären Teutonen-Race.

Da könntet ihr auch einen auf die neuen Bikes ausgeben!!!
Eine Chance die man sich nicht entgehen lassen darf!

@Engelchen
ich hätte da noch einen Nackenschutz abzugeben. Wäre ein Anfang in Sachen Protektoren!! Aber bei unseren Ausfahrten braucht man so was eigentlich niiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeee! Ehrlich!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (16. April 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hätte aber gedacht das du unter die ersten 10 kommst


du weißt nicht, wer alles da war
für so´n kleines rennen war das wirklich gut besetzt

bin ja gespannt, wer sich für das kleine endurorace am 21. noch so anmeldet
man hört so einiges in der szene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (16. April 2012)

@ Scotti: ja, die Neuen  ein komplettes Last für mich und eine neue Grundlage für Herrn Schulte  und natürlich werden die sich draußen am wohlsten fühlen. Hat sich auf jeden Fall bei der Probefahrt am WE in Dortmund (übringens gibts da sehr schöne Trails) im Matsch richtig wohl gefühlt  

Mal schauen, wo wir uns am WE damit so rumtreiben


----------



## diddie40 (16. April 2012)

engel533 schrieb:


> @Prezident: wie, was, soll das denn, wenn Frauen kommen kommste auch? Werd Ich denn das einzige Mädel sein? Ich Würd echt gern wissen was dat für nen rennen ist? Autsch...... Hab keine schohner Und werds auch nicht schaffen mir welche zuzulegen, da Ich arbeiten muss. Ich will ja eh biken Und nicht fallen.......*grins*


 
hey engel533, melde dich einfach an, http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12740, wirst nicht die einzige weibliche bikerin sein, also der 2. platz in der 
frauenwertung ist mindestens drin. 
außerdem ne gute gelegenheit unsere verrückte truppe mal kennen zu lernen, spaßig wird´s auf jeden fall.
mich haben die auch verdorben, von anfänglich 100mm fully ohne schohner bis jetzt 180mm mit schohner


----------



## engel533 (16. April 2012)

@kleinOtze: vielen dank, echt lieb von dir für das Angebot! 

Wie gesagt, Ich kann erst Donnerstag sagen ob Ich dabei sein kann, bin aber echt schon gespannt.

Ich fahre übrigens nur ein hardtail, copperhead 3, hab kein fully nur noch nen Rennrad *grins*


----------



## Prezident (16. April 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Die Neuen?????!!!!?????
> 
> Da könntet ihr auch einen auf die neuen Bikes ausgeben!!!
> Eine Chance die man sich nicht entgehen lassen darf!



sehr gute idee scotti ich werd dafür sorgen, dass die beiden am 21. auch im teuto sind


----------



## Totoxl (16. April 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> so, bin grad zurück vom raben-dh-race
> voll coohoool!!
> kein regen
> 5 °C
> ...



Sehr guter Bericht, hat Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen, man fiebert richtig mit.

@Pitcher
Falls du mitliest, fährst du aus Lingen?

@Teuto
Ich habe den Treffpunkt noch nicht.

@Christian
Wir brauchen noch ein Termin fürs Date

@Alle anderen
Toto hat euch lieb.


----------



## enduro pro (16. April 2012)

@toto, ich auch nicht...der scheint noch geheim zu sein...ich weiß nur wo es den fettschlauch gibt


----------



## schlabberkette (16. April 2012)

danke nochmal für die glückwünsche 

habe gestern nebenbei am streckenrand ein bischen gefilmt
ich wollte erst auch helmcam-aufnahmen von meinen rennläufen machen
aber irgendwie fühlte sich die cam am helm nicht gut an und hab sie daher wieder abgeschraubt...


----------



## kleinOtze (16. April 2012)

der Trail sieht echt gut aus, kann man den auch so fahren, oder wurde der nur fürs raben-race gebaut?


----------



## enduro pro (16. April 2012)

heieiei...komplett anders als letztes jahr...da waren wir ja zum schauen da als der M.N. dort gefahren ist...das sieht echt heftig nach treten aus, ein schwerer dh'ler ist dort bestimmt nicht von vorteil gewesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (16. April 2012)

@otze: der trail sieht nur auf dem vid gut -nahezu harmlos- aus 
flow ist anders...

bin mir nicht sicher ob der nur für das rennen abgesperrt wurde oder demnächst ständig zur verfügung steht, aber da gibt es ja noch ein paar andere nette trails, sogar ein paar echt fette northshores 

der bikepark ist zwar klein und die strecken sind kurz, aber trotzdem wirklich mal ne reise wert!!!
nur der schlepplift ist....wie soll ich sagen.... die heraufzieh-technik ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig....

@enduro: fettes dh-gerät hätte man definitiv nicht gebraucht!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (16. April 2012)

@ TB Samstag bringe ich dir deine Schuhe mit...

@ all, die Unterhose + Socken die in Willingen im Bulli liegen geblieben sind, bringe ich auch mit. Evtl. erkennt sie ja jemand wieder.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. April 2012)

so leute,der treffpunkt für samstag steht in der ig saalbach 2012 und rostige speiche.
alle die nicht dort mitglied sind und sich angemeldet haben müßten eine pn von mir bekommen haben,wenn nicht bitte melden.
ist bestimmt besser wenn der treffpunkt hier nicht genannt wird.
zu gewinnen gibt es auch was,ein paar gebrauchte socken und eine unterhose unbekannter herkunft gesponsort vom klein otze.


----------



## schlabberkette (16. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ...zu gewinnen gibt es auch was,ein paar gebrauchte socken und eine unterhose unbekannter herkunft gesponsort vom klein otze.



ach du sch....
was muss man tun um diese dinge zu gewinnen...nee..anders gefragt..
welchen platz muss man belegen, damit man unter keinen umständen dieses gesocks überreicht bekommt 


nachtrag zum raben-race: platz 30


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. April 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> welchen platz muss man belegen, damit man unter keinen umständen dieses gesocks überreicht bekommt


 
den ersten,ganz einfach.
ich habe heute den preis für den sieger gekauft,am donnerstag kann ich ihn abholen,dann gibt es auch ein foto vom xxxxxxxxxx.
vorher müssen noch einige meister ihres faches hand anlegen,ich hoffe sie sind sich ihrer verantwortung bewußt.


----------



## schlabberkette (16. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich habe heute den preis für den sieger gekauft..



ja wie
den sagenumwobenen
mystischen und unbezahlbaren

******teutonischen gral******

kann man käuflich erwerben !?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. April 2012)

werbung

du hast häuser gebaut, ganze wälder gepflanzt,soviele kinder wie der chrisxrossi bikes,der sparkassenverwaltungsfachangestellte macht dir die tür auf wenn du deine kohle  besuchen willst,auf dem mount everest  hast du gerufen "laaaaangweilig".

*teutonisches endurorace,,,,,,,es kann nur einen geben !!!!*


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. April 2012)

Okay, ich weis zwar nicht was es ist, aber ich will es haben. Das mag materialistisch sein, aber ich will IHN einfach besitzen... Ich speiche mir nen Motor ein! Weis jemand, wo ich nen E-Motor für 20mm Steckachsen herbekomme? Oder einen Umschnallkompressor als Druckluftantrieb? Heliumreifen? Oder wie wärs mit Helium in der Druckkamer der Federgabel??? Erstmal geh ich jetzt meine Ventilkappen kürzen und dünner schleifen um die rotierenden Massen zu reduzieren. Auf der verzweifelten Jagt nach dem Teutonischen Gral...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. April 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ja wie
> den sagenumwobenen
> mystischen und unbezahlbaren
> 
> ...


 
ich konnte doch hier nicht schreiben das der fb ihn im deutschen völkermuseum geklaut hat,daß würde nur ärger geben.


----------



## schlabberkette (16. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich konnte doch hier nicht schreiben das der fb ihn im deutschen völkermuseum geklaut hat,daß würde nur ärger geben.



aha
fb nuschelte letztens was von "coole hoppingtour"
ich dachte der geht radfahren...

hab grad mal in den klingonenduden geguckt
der hat wohl eher "kulturelle shoppingtour" gesagt
danach muss er im völkermuseum gewesen sein......

tztztz, so einer...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. April 2012)

letztens sollte er mir einen jaguar besorgen,statt zum nächsten autohändler ist er in den zoo gefahren. da haben die ihn tatsächlich erwischt!
ergebnis:er kam mit dem vieh und dem polizeiauto wieder.

verkaufe : große katze

               passat kombi in silber/blau


----------



## diddie40 (16. April 2012)

schlabber, 10sec. wo hast du die liegen lassen?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. April 2012)

Schlabber: Platz 30..., SAUBER!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (17. April 2012)

@diddie: frag mal die > 20 jahre jüngeren die da 10 sekunden schneller waren....weiß auch nicht woran das gelegen hat...ich glaub ich war der einzige der gegenwind und diese fiesen wurzeln im weg liegen hatte 

@schulte+otto: das müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ..ich glaub ich war der einzige der gegenwind und diese fiesen wurzeln im weg liegen hatte


 
achtung liebe teilnehmer des teutonischen endurorace
aus gegebenen anlass wird darauf hingewiesen das vermutungen ,behauptungen usw. die bereits schon mal auf einem öffentlichen rennen geäußert  wurden ,nur mit zustimmung des veranstalters erneut verwendet werden dürfen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. April 2012)

hey Teuto ,habe keine PN Bekommen ??
Darf ich nicht kommen ;-((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (17. April 2012)

Respekt Schlabber, tolle Leistung!!
Ich wette mit einem geeigneten Navi wärst Du aufs Treppchen gefahren!!
Die Strecke soll ja wieder so schlecht ausgeschildert gewesen sein wie in Winterberg

Ich denke wir sollten am Samstag eine Orientierungsfahrt machen, damit die normal sterblichen wie ich, auch eine Chance haben am Treppchen zu schnuppern


----------



## Totoxl (17. April 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> hey Teuto ,habe keine PN Bekommen ??
> Darf ich nicht kommen ;-((


Haben wir ale nicht bekommen, ich glaube er möchte alleine fahren um den Sagenumwobenen Preis für sich zu behalten, aber hier findest du auch die wichtigste Info. 


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> so leute,der treffpunkt für samstag steht in der ig saalbach 2012 und rostige speiche.
> alle die nicht dort mitglied sind und sich angemeldet haben müßten eine pn von mir bekommen haben,wenn nicht bitte melden.
> ist bestimmt besser wenn der treffpunkt hier nicht genannt wird.
> zu gewinnen gibt es auch was,ein paar gebrauchte socken und eine unterhose unbekannter herkunft gesponsort vom klein otze.


----------



## rigger (17. April 2012)

Ik freu mich schon auf Samstag!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. April 2012)

"der heilige gral", man hat ihn gefunden...im teuto....nicht könig artus, nicht ritter lanzelot, nicht sir gallahead, der TB hat ihn  

und am samstag willer ihn uns zeigen    man bin ich auf dem TB seinen gral gespannt  "goldene cochones" sind out, sekt ist dieses jahr für die looser...aber den gral kann einem für 1 jahr keiner nehmen... außer vielleicht der schwarze ritter im duell


----------



## enduro pro (17. April 2012)

der schlabber beim rabenrace....

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...28658293.66923.117373938344737&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...55409327.66815.117373938344737&type=3&theater


----------



## rigger (17. April 2012)

Seit wann hast du denn nen Leattbrace Andre?


----------



## schlabberkette (17. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du denn nen Leattbrace Andre?



seit du dich in wibe vor mir im slow-boat-to-china-style auf die fresse gelegt hast


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. April 2012)




----------



## rigger (17. April 2012)

Aso dann war der sturz wenigstens zu was nutze!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. April 2012)

fragt sich nur wem ????


----------



## rigger (17. April 2012)

Für mich, immer schön alle Schrauben kontollieren, Stichwort Schraubensicherung, und für Andre sich nen Nackenschutz zu kaufen.

Wenn chris am we kommen würde könnte ich ja mal den Moveo brace anprobieren....


----------



## scott-bussi (17. April 2012)

Hab die Frage gerade in der IG gestellt, aber trotzdem noch einmal hier.

Muß Samstag jeder sein Fleisch u. Getränke selbst mitbringen oder gibt es eine Umlage oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> "der heilige gral",     man bin ich auf dem TB seinen gral gespannt  "


 
die sache mit dem gral hat sich echt rumgesprochen,eben kam eine horde tempelritter und forderte mich auf ihn heraus zu geben.
es wäre ihrer und sie würden ihn schon sehr lange  suchen.
als ich mich weigerte sagten die jungs sie wären bereit für den gral zu sterben (beste vorrausetzung ihn zu bekommen).
ich sagte ihnen sie sollen um ihn kämpfen wie echte männer eben kämpfen,kurz gesagt,die besorgen sich bikes und fahren am  samstag mit.
"i templari c'entrano sempre." ("die templer haben ihre finger im spiel.")


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hab die Frage gerade in der IG gestellt, aber trotzdem noch einmal hier.
> 
> Muß Samstag jeder sein Fleisch u. Getränke selbst mitbringen oder gibt es eine Umlage oder wie läuft das?


 
ist vielleicht die beste lösung wenn jeder das mitbringt was er gern trinken und essen möchte.
ich wollte eigentlich alles besorgen aber das macht am meisten sinn.
holzkohle besorge ich,den grill dazu hat der enduro.
zur sicherheit stelle ich noch 2 kisten astra in den corsa.

vergesst nicht eine kleine tüte um eure ketten in die tasche zu stecken.


----------



## diddie40 (17. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40461305"]Raben-Race Vol.2 by Guerilla Racing on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (17. April 2012)

In den Bikepark nach warstein möchte ich auch noch mal wieder...


----------



## scott-bussi (17. April 2012)

Was eine Schei..... Video! Da schicken wir extra einen tapferen Teutonen nach Warstein und dann ist der noch nicht mal auf dem Video zu sehen!!

Ganz klar hinsetzen sechs!


----------



## enduro pro (17. April 2012)

hmmmm, grillgut selbst mitbringen...na dann kann es ja auch nen steak geben ...

was ich mich freue...ich werd mir einen schwarzen umhang besorgen und den schwarzen ritter machen....


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. April 2012)

Sagt mal ihr lieben, hat einer von euch am Samstag noch einen Platz im Wagen frei? Ob von Münster, Greven, Emsdetten oder Rheine aus ist egal, der Zug fährt nur so selten unseren streng geheimen Geheimtreff an.


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. April 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Was eine Schei..... Video! Da schicken wir extra einen tapferen Teutonen nach Warstein und dann ist der noch nicht mal auf dem Video zu sehen!!
> 
> Ganz klar hinsetzen sechs!


Scotti, was erwartest Du als 30ter hat man doch gar Anrecht auf den Video zu sein!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. April 2012)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß am Wochenende und wenn ich Zeit hätte( was aber mal wieder nicht der Fall ist) hätte ich mich euch gerne eurem Event angeschlossen, da ich ja schon mehrmals zu einer Tour eingeladen wurde Es macht immer wieder Spaß bei den Teutonen reinzuschauen und freue mich dann auf die bewegten Bilder vom Wochenende
Also immer Kette rechts und viel Spaß für den Gewinner mit den Socken und dem Schlüpper!
Allein dafür hätte sich ja die Teilnahme gelohnt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## jojo2 (18. April 2012)

mensch! der williwildsau!!
wenn du gekommen wärst, wär ich auch gekommen
dann hätt ich dich endlich mal kennenlernen können
und!
ich hätte dir dein rad am gepäckträger fesgehalten, 
damit du bei den starts
keine wertvollen sekunden für das aufsteigen vergeudet hättest.
ehrensache!
käse
egal
wir sehn uns


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. April 2012)

Moin Mädels und Jungs,

danke für die Freigabe zu eurer Interssengruppe!

Wegen Samstag: Muss mal schauen obs passt...

Sonst alles klaro bei euch allen?


----------



## rigger (18. April 2012)

Arbeit, arbeit, arbeit....   Wäre super wenn ihr auch kommen würdet. 

Aber sonst alles ok.  Konnte es am WE einrichten zweimal zu fahren, schön wars, einmal 2,5 std. Nightride und Sa auch nochmal 2 Std.


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. April 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> mensch! der williwildsau!!
> wenn du gekommen wärst, wär ich auch gekommen
> dann hätt ich dich endlich mal kennenlernen können
> und!
> ...



Soviel hilfsbereitschaft bin ich ja gar nicht gewohnt aber wir werden uns ganz sicher mal in der nächsten Zeit über den Weg laufen Es ist doch immer wieder klasse, auch mal die Menschen persönlich kennenzulernen, mit denen man hier so oft netten Kontakt hat
Also bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (18. April 2012)

na kette, hasse schon frei  

ich schon  gehe gleich noch in den teuto  wetter super hier....willste mit ???


----------



## schlabberkette (18. April 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer wieder klasse, auch mal die Menschen persönlich kennenzulernen, mit denen man hier so oft netten Kontakt hat...



@jens
erwarte nicht zuviel du optimist 

nett schreiben in der datensphäre können die teutonen gut
aaaber wenn klingonen, terminatoren, menschenhasser, baumschmuser, ss-biker, konaisten, opparatoren, psychos, frau-antjes und dropmuschis gemeinsam auf tour sind sieht die sache schon wieder gaaaaanz anders aus!!!!!!

sag hinterher nicht ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt...
komm trotzdem mal vorbei und überzeug dich selbst 

@enduro: nix frei, maloche!!! und der teuto ist von hier ca. 120 km entfernt.....das wetter ist hier übrigens auch top...noch... werde in ca. 2 stunden dann auch für ne trailrunde im ruhrpottwald verschwinden.....

apropos ruhrpott
@schulte: was macht dein kraut? fettich? bereit für´ne spontane kohlensiepener heilkur?


----------



## rigger (18. April 2012)

Habt ihr holländisches heilkraut angebaut schulte?


----------



## schlabberkette (18. April 2012)

nee rigger, 
das sind heilkräuter aus deutschen landen
die sieht man noch nicht so oft
halte bei deinen touren demnächst mal die augen auf
manchmal siehst du eins davon auf heimischen trails
aber auch anderswo
ach, was erzähl ich hier rum
DU bist doch hier der chlorophyllflüsterer.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2012)

genau rigger,raus mit den stiefmütterchen und rein mit dem spitzkegeligen kahlkopf und seinen kollegen.
erst in den riggermountains biken und dann ein selbstgemachtes jägerschnitzel .
sag bitte bescheid wenn erntezeit ist.


----------



## Totoxl (18. April 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @jens
> erwarte nicht zuviel du optimist
> 
> nett schreiben in der datensphäre können die teutonen gut
> aaaber wenn klingonen, terminatoren, menschenhasser, baumschmuser, ss-biker, konaisten, opparatoren, psychos, frau-antjes und dropmuschis gemeinsam auf tour sind sieht die sache schon wieder gaaaaanz anders aus!!!!!!


Ich glaube ich gehöre nicht zu den bekloppten, könnte mich mit keinem der Namen identifizieren ...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. April 2012)

dann bin ich mit Terminator gemeint???  Passt aber schon irgendwie ;-))


----------



## kleinOtze (18. April 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> nett schreiben in der datensphäre können die teutonen gut
> aaaber wenn klingonen, terminatoren, menschenhasser, baumschmuser, *ss-biker*, konaisten, opparatoren, psychos, frau-antjes und dropmuschis gemeinsam auf tour sind sieht die sache schon wieder gaaaaanz anders aus!!!!!!



ss-biker???


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. April 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @jens
> erwarte nicht zuviel du optimist
> Die Leute, die mich beruflich kennen, sagen eigentlich immer das Gegenteil
> 
> ...



Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2012)

schaut mal was heute vor meiner tür stand,also fast, 2 km entfernt haben sich ein paar jungs mit holzwerkeln beschäftigt.
es gibt kleine sprünge,große sprünge,ganz große sprünge,gap´s,double´s und weiß das perlhuhn.
die jungs waren erst ein wenig schüchtern , dann  nicht mehr zu bremsen,die sondervorstellung war nicht schlecht.


----------



## kleinOtze (18. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus...könnte man mal für etwas Spaß vorbei düsen!!!


----------



## jojo2 (18. April 2012)

oh sorry
aber das hier konnt´ich nicht für mich behalten


[ame="http://vimeo.com/40468787"]Dumt & Farligt - Phantom Flex Highlights on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Arbeit, arbeit, arbeit....   Wäre super wenn ihr auch kommen würdet.
> 
> Aber sonst alles ok.  Konnte es am WE einrichten zweimal zu fahren, schön wars, einmal 2,5 std. Nightride und Sa auch nochmal 2 Std.


Hey Nils,
ohne Arbeit leider kein teures Hobby 
Schön, dass er dir gut geht! Wegen Samstag: Wir wissen noch nicht genau was wir machen! Aber danke nochmal für die Einladung!


schlabberkette schrieb:


> apropos ruhrpott
> @schulte: was macht dein kraut? fettich? bereit für´ne spontane kohlensiepener heilkur?


Der Ruuuuuhrpott lässt grüßen!







So, jetzt gibts nur noch Reis mit Soße und Soße mit Reis...


----------



## Prezident (18. April 2012)

Karsten zu den beiden neuen fällt mir nur ein Wort ein
GEILOMAT!!!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (18. April 2012)

boah, schicke ruhrpott-teile!! cool!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (18. April 2012)

schicke teile, wie viel kostet denn 1gr?


----------



## rigger (18. April 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (19. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> So, jetzt gibts nur noch Reis mit Soße und Soße mit Reis...



ja mensch
dafür kann man doch mal zwei wochen lang nur reis mit soße essen

is sowieso bald mal wieder fastenzeit
die sehen beide klasse aus
und fahren sich?
super wahrscheinlich


----------



## scott-bussi (19. April 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich gehöre nicht zu den bekloppten, könnte mich mit keinem der Namen identifizieren ...



Toto Du zählst eindeutig zu den Dropmuschies!

Schlabber hat aber die hüpfenden Frösche vergessen!!!

(ach ne, ich bin gleich dreifach dabei: Konaisten, Opparatoren, Baumschmuser)


----------



## scott-bussi (19. April 2012)

@ Schulte

Geiles Teil!!!!

@Jana_türlich

Geiles Teil!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hey Nils,
> ohne Arbeit leider kein teures Hobby
> Schön, dass er dir gut geht! Wegen Samstag: Wir wissen noch nicht genau was wir machen! Aber danke nochmal für die Einladung!
> 
> ...



Für manche Dinge schnallt man ja gerne den Gürtel enger
Schönes Paar und nun "last" es mal schön krachen


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (19. April 2012)

Danke Danke!! Vielen Dank! Danke!!! Ja, doch!! Vielen Dank! Ja ... jetzt ist aber gut ... Danke! Vielen Dank


----------



## jojo2 (19. April 2012)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Ja ... jetzt ist aber gut ...



finde ich auch:
das habt ihr gut gemacht



am samstag möchte das kleine mädchen nun doch  - soweit sie die pedalen tragen - mitfahren.
ich werde die das stück begleiten
und wollte dann gerne auch meine kamera mitnehmen

wenn jemand einwände zu filmaufnahmen hat, bitte per pn
(aufnahmen nur zu übungszwecken und nur für mich.
komme in den nächsten drei wochen sowieso nicht dazu, die zu verarbeiten)


----------



## enduro pro (19. April 2012)

ohh jojo...ich glaub das wird nicht billig..bei so vielen "top models" auf einem haufen


----------



## jojo2 (19. April 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> bei so vielen "top models" auf einem haufen



du meinst die hier??



schlabberkette schrieb:


> klingonen, terminatoren, menschenhasser, baumschmuser, ss-biker, konaisten, opparatoren, psychos, frau-antjes und dropmuschis



klingt ja eigentlich eher wie von nem plakat von ner freakshow
sowas kann doch nicht tatsächlich teuer werden??
hallo?!!





hat eigentlich mal jemand den christian wieder gesehen
oder is der wieder in....?

für das kleine mädchen brauche ich nämlich noch so ne halskrause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. April 2012)

kommt am samstag auch....

aber auch so eine "freakshow" mußt du erst einmal auf die reihe bekommen....hut ab TB, du kennst leute


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2012)

hier das erste foto vom gral,zweitausend jahre konnte er nur mit der fantasie der meister gemalt werden.
hier das tatsächlich erste foto überhaupt.
nicht in der bildzeitung und nicht bei hans meiser sondern hier im forum.

eine kleinigkeit ist zu dem gral noch zu sagen.
der deckel läßt sich nicht öffnen,,,moment das ist nicht ganz richtig,,genauer gesagt läßt er sich öffnen,,nur nicht von jedem.
nur wenn *der,*wenn *der* kommt merkt der gral das und läßt sich öffnen.
aber nur von ihm,wenn er sich nicht öffnen läßt muß der sieger im nächsten jahr neu um ihn kämpfen.
im gral sind viele antworten auf  fragen wie : 
was war in der gartenanlage eden wirklich los?
wie funktioniert eine zeitreise ?
wann wird schalke 04 deutscher meister ?


und noch mehr



noch was,die tempelritter haben gehört das der fb auch kommt und  haben  kurzfristig abgesagt,so wichtig wäre die sache nun doch nicht.
schißbuxen


----------



## jojo2 (19. April 2012)

keinen mumm
die jungs?

ich glaube,die sind 
gut beraten

scheibenkleister
"wanderpokal"
noch so´n geheimnis


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2012)

*wander*pokal,,,,,,,wie unpassend,,,,,,fast wie *jäge*rpokal


----------



## engel533 (19. April 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben, Ich weiß noch nicht wo Und wann Treffpunkt ist?


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2012)

pn kommt !


----------



## engel533 (19. April 2012)

Ist meine Antwort angekommen? Tb


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2012)

jau,ist da.
kann jemand per pn die daten für den treffpunkt an engel 533 senden?
boah ist das geil,,,,,,wie früher  inne agentenfilme drin.
zzzztretrw7serdxufgzifv nbvkgjztbgnkjm,mnuztrewsb ghk
ihr wißt was zu tun ist


----------



## kleinOtze (19. April 2012)

Nur nochmal zur Info, danach ist Grillen angesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (19. April 2012)

Ja beim Enduro. Gibt es eigentlich einen groben Zeitplan?


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,ist da.
> kann jemand per pn die daten für den treffpunkt an engel 533 senden?
> boah ist das geil,,,,,,wie früher  inne agentenfilme drin.
> zzzztretrw7serdxufgzifv nbvkgjztbgnkjm,mnuztrewsb ghk
> ihr wißt was zu tun ist



10.4! Der Condor hat das Nest getroffen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2012)

wieder jau,
grill ist vor ort, zum drauflegen mußte mitbringen.
cola , wasser,bier und schnaps ebenfalls.
bei bedarf kannst du auch astra rotlicht für 50 cent das stück käuflich erwerben,aber nur in limitierter auflage .

@papa joe
ich wußte das ich mich auf dich verlassen kann,antrag auf doppelnull ist durch.
ende
(diese nachricht vernichtet sich in wenigen augenblicken selbst)


----------



## kleinOtze (19. April 2012)

Ich trinke Sa. nicht, fahre den Rigger samt Bulli nach Hause. Ich muss Sonntag arbeiten  

@ Papa.Joe, wie ich sehe, kennt sich da jemand mit Funkcodierung aus Verstanden Ende!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> . Gibt es eigentlich einen groben Zeitplan?


 
treff um 13:30 uhr ist bekannt,daß heißt gegen 14:00 uhr geht es los.
die einzelnen stationen sind alle in der unmittelbaren  umgebung und eine lange anfahrt fällt weg.
nein der tannen-dh ist nicht dabei.
einen zeitplan gibt es nicht,wenn noch zeit ist kommt der tannen-dh natürlich auch noch in die wertung,ist doch klar.
noch was,vergesst nicht eure kettenschlösser zu ölen,es gibt tatsächlich eine sektion ohne kette.
ich bin das ding gestern gefahren,dachte erst das geht doch nicht,dann mußte ich in der ersten kurve schon bremsen.


----------



## kleinOtze (19. April 2012)

@ TB ich nehme meine Digicam mit...davon muss ich unbedingt Fotos machen...ich muss bestimmt lachen, wenn die Ersten versuchen in die Pedale zu treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (19. April 2012)

Dann werden wir ja zeitig essen 
Ok, notieren: Halbes Schwein + Karre Senf + Fass Bier + Rädchen = Auto zu klein.
Otze, du musst hinter deinen Bulli einen Anhänger spannen und die Sachen bitte aus Lingen abholen.


----------



## engel533 (19. April 2012)

Danke! Ich hoffe das es bei mir klappt, zu 80% bin Ich dabei. Ich Freu mich Und bin total gespannt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2012)

engel533 schrieb:


> Danke! Ich hoffe das es bei mir klappt, zu 80% bin Ich dabei. !


 

info für anwärter auf den sieg.

für den 1.platz werden ca. 187 % der jemals vorher persönlich gebrachten höchstleistung  gebraucht .
(ermittelt von der sport universität brochterbeck)


----------



## enduro pro (19. April 2012)

an der S.U.B. sagt man, das der schicksalsberg die entscheidung bringen wird


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2012)

an der tzb-ho sagt man das gleiche und die müssen es wissen.


----------



## schlabberkette (20. April 2012)

wie geil
die spannung steigt
die teegee´s (teutonischen grale) sind zum greifen nah

der kettenlose streckenabschnitt wird vom tb "ding" genannt
so nennt er doch eigentlich immer nur unglaublich schwere trails 

187% sollten kein problem sein...
bin letztes mal ja nur auf -87% gefahren...
also fast schon rückwärts...
mein cc-dh ist jetzt auch 34% leichter...
der hammer vom schmidt ist weg...
ein kb vorne müsste reichen...
der schicksalsberg wird platt gemacht...


----------



## diddie40 (20. April 2012)

oh, die kampfansage des titelverteridigers

ja, bei dem "ding" reicht ein kettenblatt


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

noch 1 tag 

nichts wofür es sich zu kämpfen lohnt, fällt einem in den schoß


----------



## jojo2 (20. April 2012)

der fb hat schon angst bekommen??
und sich wieder ausgetragen
mal sehn, wer dem druck standhält bis morgen


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

die scherze hier im forum wurden täglich weniger,kampfansagen nur hinter vorgehaltener hand gemacht,die ansage vom schlabber wahrscheinlich aus der angst heraus geboren.
es wurde verschmitzt gelächelt,aber nicht mehr gelacht.

*ihr kamt um zu scherzen,empfangen haben euch schmerzen*
*                      teutonisches enduro-race 2012*
*es kann nur einen geben*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xen54 (20. April 2012)

Hey, ich wollte morgen auch in Teuto, allerdings eher gemütlicher...

Aber wenn ich da ein paar verrückte herheizen sehe, weiß ich ja Bescheid 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2012)

wat is den mit dem FB los???? hat er wirklich angst bekommen zu versagen???  dropmuschi kapott, beine leer oder sollte er mit seinem brötchengeber was anderes vor haben wollen


----------



## jojo2 (20. April 2012)

xen54 schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte morgen auch in Teuto, allerdings eher gemütlicher...



also du hast offensichtlich keine angst
denn wer so was schreibt, hat ja grund  zu fürchten, 
dass ihm das als angst ausgelegt wird

ganz schön mutig
dann könntest du doch genauso gut mitfahren


hach ist das schön
als beobachter - so von außen 
ich komm mir vor wie die die beiden im balkon

bei der muppetshow


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

stadler. "die show war gut"
waldorf: "ja, bis sie angefangen hat"


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

Gibts eigentlich auch was für den letzten, son trostpreis?? 

Ich werd das wetter heute abend nochmal nutzen und biken gehen und mich auf den showdown vorbereiten, schlabber hats ja vir morgen seinen titel zu verteidigen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

trostpreise gibt es natürlich auch.
1.trostpreis : u-plinte
2.trostpreis : socke links
3.trostpreis : socke rechts
4.trostpreis : ein wochenende mit dem fb


----------



## diddie40 (20. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch was für den letzten, son trostpreis??
> 
> .


 
ne kiste snickers?

übrigens habe ich mak wieder meine sattelstütze geschrottet.
ist bei einem kleinen absatz (so 30cm) bei dem ich den sattel oben gelassen habe, durchgebrochen. bin mit meinem gewicht voll in den sattel.
jetzt wird sie erst mal eingeschickt. kann aber wohl dauern, bis ich die wieder hab.
hat eventuell jemand noch eine rummliegen? (30,9mm o. 31,6mm)
so fahre jetzt in den wald.


----------



## diddie40 (20. April 2012)

meine natürlich eine verstellbare stütze


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

Ne nix süsses!! 

Hab noch ne normale in 31.6 über und kann ich dir mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> meine natürlich eine verstellbare stütze


 
kannst meine haben,ich werde sowieso nicht am rennen teilnehmen.

an dieser stelle schon mal ein danke an den sponsor für die pokale  des 2. und 3. platz.
chrisxrossi von der firma bike-buddy war der edle spender.

*hast du parts von bike-buddy im haus geht dir nie der spaß am biken aus*


----------



## brcrew (20. April 2012)

jo diddie.. meine 31,6er kann ich dir auch leihen... grad eh keine verwendung für, da mein rahmen gebrochen ist.. musst nur n stück am kanal fahren, dann kannste se dir abholen!


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

mad-east-enduro/

Ist da schon mal jemand mitgefahren, hört sich interessant an!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (20. April 2012)

Jojo, ein FB hat nur vor einen Angst und das natürlich der FB selbst!!!!! Schlabberkette, das wird nichts dieses Jahr wie war das noch 30ter von 120, die Statistik spricht da klar gegen Dich, höchstens 4oder 5!!!! Und überhaupt was sind deine Beweggründe wenn es der teutonische Gral ist, Du kannst ihn besitzen aber die Macht die er hat wirst du nie beherrschen und verstehen das kann nur ein Teutone!!!!! Wer wird gewinnen, ich gehe von Rigger aus, ich habe eine neue Radkomponente für Rigger erfunden,wenn er die benutzt habt ihr alle keine Chance!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2012)

wat is den mit dir....arbeiten oder was????


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Wer wird gewinnen, ich gehe von Rigger aus, ich habe eine neue Radkomponente für Rigger erfunden,wenn er die benutzt habt ihr alle keine Chance!!!!



Snickersautomat zum umschnallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2012)

ahhh, der FB macht kleine psychospielchen  anmelden, wieder abmelden, anmelden...huuuu, mir fürchtet schon....


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

los fb erzähl,wie sicher ist ein sieg vom rigger?
die englischen buchmacher bieten 10678 zu 1,,,,,,soll ich einsteigen????
rigger wie fühlst du dich?


----------



## kleinOtze (20. April 2012)




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

sieht aus wie die dropmuschi vom fb,fb wir müssen reden.
mir hast du erzählt du hättest die karre vom schrottplatz!
komm du mir nach hause!


----------



## jojo2 (20. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Snickersautomat zum umschnallen?



so locker drauf??!
dann bist du mein favorit
für die andern gilt:
angst essen seele auf

der fb hat nur angst vor dem fb
der fb hat den fb immer bei sich
fällt also schon mal aus
diddie ohne sattel
schlabber sollte schleunigst die statistik fälschen
tb, dir kann ich auch nich helfen, bin selbst beschäftigt
usw usw 
mein favorit ist somit ebenfalls der rigger


----------



## Der Cherusker (20. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> sieht aus wie die dropmuschi vom fb,fb wir müssen reden.
> mir hast du erzählt du hättest die karre vom schrottplatz!
> komm du mir nach hause!


Ich gehe mal davon aus, das wird das Bild sein wonach der schwarze Mann in seiner Lehmhütte dein Moorewood zusammen geschweißt, auf der Zeichnung sieht es aber besser aus!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (20. April 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Schlabberkette, das wird nichts dieses Jahr wie war das noch 30ter von 120, die Statistik spricht da klar gegen Dich, höchstens 4oder 5!!!! Und überhaupt was sind deine Beweggründe wenn es der teutonische Gral ist, Du kannst ihn besitzen aber die Macht die er hat wirst du nie beherrschen und verstehen das kann nur ein Teutone!!!



fb
statistiken sind für buchmacher
das teutonische enduro-race hat seine eigenen gesetze...

meine beweggründe das teil zu besitzen? 
naja, die macht des teutonischen grals ist nicht so wichtig für mich
aber ich bräuchte noch ne schicke blumenvase.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

@fb
schöner konter

@schlabber
nutzung als blumenvase nur möglich wenn du der auserwählte  bist


----------



## schlabberkette (20. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @schlabber
> nutzung als blumenvase nur möglich wenn du der auserwählte  bist



..oder wenn ich ne flex mitbringe....


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2012)

schlabber, das sind "unerlaubte hilfsmittel"...das ist ja fast wie doping...

für deine kette gibt es auch "wiederverschließbare kettenschlösser"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

gehe deinen weg,
doch lass' dich nicht mit den mächten die du riefst  ein,dass hat der fb damals getan  und du siehst was sie aus ihm gemacht haben.


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2012)

TB, serviert siemorgen das bier????


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

nee,die beiden hier
muddy mary und big betty


----------



## PitchER (20. April 2012)

muss mich leider für morgen abmelden  euch viel Spaß!!!


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

Du hast doch nur angst nass zu werden!


----------



## schlabberkette (20. April 2012)

@rigger
du meinst er hat angst vor dem siegersekt,
den du mit umgeschnallten snickersautomat versprühen wirst?


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

Ne morgen soll es im teuto leicht regnen....


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Ne morgen soll es im teuto leicht regnen....



schnickschnack...in den letzten 2 tagen sollte es jeden tag ausgiebig regnen im teuto und was war????? nix...und das wird auch morgen so sein....

positiv denken rigger, positiv denken...aber nur was das wetter angeht, nicht an den sieg denken, das ist vergebens


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

Ich bin frohen mutes dss es morgen nicht regnet und mit dem letzten hab ich mich schon abgefunden.... 

Hauptsache spass! 

Jojo hast du eigentlich ein bike im moment, ich könnte dir meinen stahl ht rahmen leihen, bis dein jimbo wieder da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. April 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> ich habe eine neue Radkomponente für Rigger erfunden,wenn er die benutzt habt ihr alle keine Chance!!!!



Du meinst bestimmt das hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PowerPac-ELE...dsport_Fahrräder&hash=item53ec831c37#ht_6015w


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)




----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2012)

phuuu, ob die konstruktion den rigger hält


----------



## scott-bussi (20. April 2012)

Wieso, der Hauptrahmen ist doch massiv!
Außerdem guck mal auf den Schriftzug im Bild:

Power-pac Baumaschinen GmbH

Das sollte halten. Man könnte die Schwinge aber auch noch verlängern und einen Snickers Automaten einbauen. Wenn es dann noch eine Förderung für das Ungetüm gibt, kauft der Rigger es sofort!!

(Hey rigger, is nicht böse gemeint!!!!!)


----------



## jojo2 (20. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Jojo hast du eigentlich ein bike im moment, ich könnte dir meinen stahl ht rahmen leihen, bis dein jimbo wieder da ist.



danke der nachfrage
mein jimbo steht grad bei mir im keller
für morgen muss ich noch versuchen 
einen schaltzug anzubauen
sonst bleibt er ein doublespeeder
und eigetlich müsste die gabel endlich einen service erhalten und das ausgeschlagene tretlager und das saugende geräusch am dämpfer ließ sich  leider auch nicht durch das servicekit beheben und das vorderrad hat spiel genau wie bei dem hier 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20493
und das steuerrohr ist ein schweizer käse und der bremshebel der vorderradbremse ist immer noch sehr stummelig
und mein filmrucksack wiegt 15kg ich muss also noch etwas mehr druck auf die reifen geben


aber für den teuto wird´s reichen.

kundschaft, musste jetzt die liste abschließen


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2012)

so, ich hab jetzt 2 wochen urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. April 2012)

*Wie Du mußt dich 2 Wochen von der Schmach beim Teutonen-Race erholen????*


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

Schönen gruß aus den riggermountains!!


----------



## kleinOtze (20. April 2012)

@ rigger Bei dem Wetter das einzig Richtige!!!


----------



## diddie40 (20. April 2012)

rigger, sieht mit der 180er gabel gleich viel besser aus


----------



## jojo2 (20. April 2012)

schaut mal
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20499/h

wie dem auch sei
bis nachher dann
tb was ziehst du an??

(ich trag ja gleich auf der fortbildung erst mal doktorhut und krawatte
wäre das auch morgen nachmittag passend?
was mach ich mit meinen ölverschmierten händen? waschen? na gut.
nacht)


----------



## kleinOtze (20. April 2012)

Cool ... mein letzter Stand war, dass die Strecke am Piesberg abgerissen wurde...


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

Hab ich auch grad gesehen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. April 2012)

rigger, dein Hai sieht super aus jetzt! Hammer, was das gebracht hat!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schaut mal
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20499/h
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich hatte an colour-blocking gedacht,traue mich aber nicht.
ich hätte was in stimmigen pastellfarben,aber das licht soll sich morgen eher für kräftige farben mit klaren tönen eignen,mal sehen.


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

Danke, biste morgen mit dabei?  Prezi kommt doch auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (20. April 2012)

@TB die passenden Schuhe zum Outfit bringe ich mit!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. April 2012)

Ne Nils, wir kommen nicht. Saskia hat ne neue Stelle in Kölle und ziemlich viel Stress um die Ohren. Ich leiste ihr dann Gesellschaft, damit sie mal abschalten kann. Wir sind unterwegs mit ihrem neuen Radl und demnach (auch wenns schade ist) werden wir uns erst im Sommer sehen, denn wir sind auch bald lange im Urlaub. Euch allen viel Spaß morgen und sorgt mal dafür, dass der Schlabber die Unterbuxe bekommt, sonst wird der noch arrogant und hängt nur noch mit Sam Hill und so ab...


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

Wie erst neue Bikes und was von 2 Monate reis essen reden und dann jetzt  lange urlaub??


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> sorgt mal dafür, dass der Schlabber die Unterbuxe bekommt, ..


 
der schlabber hat noch lange nicht gewonnen,zu den bekannten verdächtigen kommt noch jemand den anscheinend keiner auf der karte hat.
ghostbiker 84 kommt nicht um zweiter zu werden,nur so als tip von meiner seite.

wenn ihr heute  in den spiegel schaut und seht ein ähnliches bild seid ihr bereit für das rennen der rennen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Wie erst neue Bikes und was von 2 Monate reis essen reden und dann jetzt  lange urlaub??


Ja..., hast recht. Ich sag auch nicht, dass wir vier Wochen in Slowenien sind..., 


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der schlabber hat noch lange nicht gewonnen,zu den bekannten verdächtigen kommt noch jemand den anscheinend keiner auf der karte hat.
> ghostbiker 84 kommt nicht um zweiter zu werden,nur so als tip von meiner seite.
> 
> wenn ihr heute  in den spiegel schaut und seht ein ähnliches bild seid ihr bereit für das rennen der rennen.



Der Schlabber, so hörte ich heute aus verläßlicher Quelle, wollte heute nicht ins nach Dabbelju Upper Wällie kommen, weil er nicht fit ist..., ich hab das aber aus zweiter Hand.


----------



## scott-bussi (21. April 2012)

Es ist soweit, der Tag der Tage, Judgementday!

Ich glaube ich kann nicht kommen (schlotter), es sieht nach Regen aus.
Was ziehe ich an, die neueste Platzangst- oder Kona-Kollektion, welches Bike?
CC, FR oder doch DH?? Oh Gott ich glaube ich bleibe zu Hause und esse Kuchen oder...

*Ach Quatsch!*

Ein Tag zu Helden zeugen!!
Ich freu mich schon, bis später im Wald!!  :-D


----------



## diddie40 (21. April 2012)

morgen scotti
gut frühstücken, massage, leichtes einrollen und meditative konzentration, dann soll´s wohl klappen


----------



## Zico (21. April 2012)

... gleich gehts LOS!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. April 2012)

jeahhhhhh gleich gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. April 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> morgen scotti
> gut frühstücken, massage, leichtes einrollen und meditative konzentration, dann soll´s wohl klappen



Moin Diddi!
Gut frühstücken ist abgehakt!
Massage? Kommst Du vorbei und massierst mich????
Leichtes einrollen? Ich könnte ein bischen hier auf dem Fußboden herumrollen.
Meditative Konzentration?? O.K. ich gucke mir alle 3 Teile vom Roam im Schnelldurchlauf an. Das sollte reichen!


----------



## enduro pro (21. April 2012)

scotti, mach es so wie ich...ich fahre jetzt zu marktkauf, gehe vorn nen hot dog frühstücken, rolle mich dann mit dem einkaufswagen ein und lasse mich an der kassenschlange von der wartenden menge so richtig schön ganzkörpermassieren  danach konzentriere ich mich auf den kassenzettel ob nicht noch was fehlt..wenn ich glück habe und was vergessen, ja dann bekomme ich noch ne massage an der kasse...na, das hört sich doch super an, oder


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2012)

jeder muß selber sehen wie er mit dieser unglaublichen anspannung fertig wird.
aber marktkauf ist auch für mich in solchen streßsituationen immer die erste adresse.
morgens um 9 in der einkaufskarawane ganz laut fragen "warum müssen rentner eigentlich immer an einem samstag einkaufen gehen"
das macht spaß,den anfliegenden granufink-packungen ausweichen schult die reflexe,die biovital flaschen fangen und zurück werfen ist gut für das auge und die koordination.


----------



## rigger (21. April 2012)




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2012)

der ghostbiker 84 hat sich grade abgemeldet,ein sicherer platz auf dem treppchen ist wieder frei geworden.


----------



## rigger (21. April 2012)

Dann braucht schlabber ausser diddie ja keinen zu fürchten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2012)

moinsen, gäähhhnnn..
was´n das für´ne aufregung hier...
ist heute was besonderes??
kann mich mal einer aufklären?
was geht gleich los...
ach, ich glaub ich leg mich wieder hin......

@schulte
die zweite-hand-quelle hatte recht, für dabbelju upper wällie hätte es gestern nicht gereicht...dafür hatte ich mit dem prezi nen klasse hüpfworkout!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Dann braucht schlabber ausser diddie ja keinen zu fürchten...


 
was ist mit jojo?
die oper ist erst zu ende wenn die dicke frau gesungen hat.
so ich muß los,die cheerleader kommen gleich.

die höchste form von anspannung zeichnet sich durch anhaltende müdigkeit und vergesslichkeit aus.


----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die höchste form von anspannung zeichnet sich durch anhaltende müdigkeit und vergesslichkeit aus.



tb, kennen wir uns?


----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2012)

ketta will irgendwo hin
ich soll mit
naja
ich setz mich mal mit ins auto....


----------



## Prezident (21. April 2012)

viel spass euch allen  wär gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## scott-bussi (21. April 2012)

Anspannung, keine Spur!

Aber hier schüttet es gerade wie aus Kübeln!!

Ich will ja keine Hektik aufkommen lassen, aber was soll ich jetzt anziehen und welche Reifen soll ich aufziehen??????

Trockenreifen, Slicks, Intermediates, Muddy Mary´s oder doch gleich Wet Scream??

(ach scheiXXe, die Reifen habe ich gar nicht)
Laß ich halt die drauf, die immer drauf sind


----------



## enduro pro (21. April 2012)

hey ihr ketten...kommt doch mit eurem rollenden hotel, dann könnt ihr heut abend auch richtig zaubern und morgen früh geht es noch mal in den teuto 
platz auf dem hof ist genug..


----------



## rigger (21. April 2012)

Meine barons bleiben druff! Soll immer nur ein wenig schauern, das hat uns letztes jahr auch.nicht abgehalten, da hats auch geregnet.


----------



## Prezident (21. April 2012)

wer darf den teutonischen gral diesmal mit nachhause nehmen?


----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2012)

der pott is da wo er hingehören tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. April 2012)

Jaja der Schlabber hat wieder abgeräumt...


----------



## kleinOtze (21. April 2012)

Geiles Race ... lecker Essen! Danke für die Organisation @ TB


----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> ...der Schlabber hat wieder abgeräumt...


abgeräumt ist völlig übertrieben
war´n knallhartes rennen
mit knallharter konkurrenz
gas geben bis zum umfallen!!
war extrem geil 
hätt nicht gedacht dass ich das ding mit nach hause nehmen kann
diesen *teutonischen gral*!!!

jetzt freu ich mich über das DING!!!!!

top orga, top trails, DANKE!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. April 2012)

nachlese teutonisches enduro-race 2012 

bei perfektem bikewetter streckten 20 unerschrockene biker die arme aus um den teutonischen gral in ihren händen halten zu dürfen.
jeder wußte,
*es kann nur einen geben*.

ergebnis nach 3 wertungen :


platz 1 schlabberkette 

platz 2 chrisxrossi

platz 3 ricobra 50 *(der stolzeste 3. platz den ich jemals gesehen habe)*


zu erwähnen ist vielleicht noch das der 4. platz (diddie40/gestürzt) nur 1 sekunde hinter dem 3. lag.
quasi um sackhaaresbreite wie der teutone sagt.
keiner kann behaupten das nicht jeder alles gegeben hat!
die ketten waren noch nicht abgekühlt und es gab schon wieder neue ideen.
massenstart,bikes vorher auslosen,weitsprung,schlauch flicken auf zeit,usw...
die feierlichkeiten dauerten bis in die frühen morgenstunden an.


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. April 2012)

Ja dann mal ein herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner des Grals aus der Stadt der Schale und ich hoffe, dass dann mal ein paar bewegte Bilder folgen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. April 2012)

bewegte und bewegende bilder wird es mit sicherheit noch geben.
nochmal besten dank an den enduro dafür das er die location zur verfügung gestellt hat.
besten dank auch an den rigger, der für eine gutschrift von 1 minute für das nächste race ,die edlen rosen für die damen des rennens gestiftet hat.


----------



## kleinOtze (22. April 2012)

Moin, brauche mal eure Hilfe...ich habe eine Protektorenjacke ins auge gefasst. Nur leider finde ich diese Jacke nicht in deutschen Shops (und in den US of A gibt es diese nur in Größe S)
http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl=de&safe=off&biw=1600&bih=726&tbm=isch&tbnid=YmnlCSShanDIsM:&imgrefurl=http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SIXSIXONE-VAPOR-SUIT-SHORT-SLEEVE-SIZE-S-NEW-/230662338759&docid=pEeQO2uxkzrN9M&itg=1&imgurl=http://i.ebayimg.com/00/%2524%28KGrHqYOKj4E4welrDmHBOTq9mfF0g~~48_35.JPG&w=300&h=300&ei=z7GTT4bdEsL80QXLwdj2AQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=454&sig=115284391234348680100&page=1&tbnh=171&tbnw=171&start=0&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:64&tx=38&ty=52

Ich möchte eine kurze Jacke (Schulter + Oberarm sollte noch mit geschützt sein), ich stehe nicht so sehr auf diese weichen Jacken (d3o), grade im Rückenbereich vertraue ich mehr auf Hartplastik (wie Willingen gezeigt hat).

vorher hatte ich die IXS Hammer Jacket, aber bei dieser Jacke geht mir der Rückenprotektor zu weit in den Nackenbereich ... und da evtl. nochmal ein Neck Brace gekauft werden soll, brauche ich nicht so einen hohen Rückenprotektor.


----------



## diddie40 (22. April 2012)

danke an alle, die das gestern möglich gemacht haben, super sache
danke jojo für den vollen einsatz beim filmen

heute 11:00 parkplatz brochterbeck
bis gleich


----------



## enduro pro (22. April 2012)

für alle "gläubigen und gralswächter" gibt es heut um 11.00 eine "ruhige runde" im bocketal...es sind schon 6-8 pilger angemeldet 

al schauen was der gralshüter so sagt....wie war die nacht mit dem pott im arm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. April 2012)

wie gestern schon, der diddie war mal wieder schneller.....


----------



## schlabberkette (22. April 2012)

@williwildsau: vielen dank 
@enduro: links ketta im arm, rechts pott im arm....was will man mehr 

bewegte und stehende bilder wird es sicherlich bald geben!


----------



## Ketta (22. April 2012)

hat wirklich total spaß gemacht gestern!!

danke an den organisator, location-bereitsteller, an die zeitnehmer, pokalsponsoren, film und fotocrew...

heute schaffen wir es nicht mehr in den teuto, wir werden hier strecken testen für ein mögliches rennen


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. April 2012)

@kleinOtze
Ich kann dir diese Jacke sehr empfehlen Das Gute ist, dass du die Ellenbogen abzippen kanst und sie einen sehr guten Tragekomfort hat und gut durchlüftet ist. Sie hat etliche sinnvolle Einstellmöglichkeiten und ich bin seit Jahren sehr zufrieden mit dieser Jacke
Kannst du dir ja mal anschauen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## rigger (22. April 2012)

War gestern echt super, danke an den Organisator TB und an Enduro für die Location für die After Race Party!! 

Ich sach nur dabei sein ist alles und es kann nur besser werden!! 

Glückwunsch an die ersten drei!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. April 2012)

WilliWildsau hat Dir da eine gutes Jacket empfohlen, vor allem ist das Teil auch Neckbracekompatibel. Du sagtest ja glaub ich auch das Du unbedingt ein Neckbrace benutzen möchtest. Und rein zufällig kannst Du beides bei mir anprobieren


War eine tolle Stimmung gestern. Auch die Strecken waren klasse. Die Idee mit der ohne Kette war richtig super.
Bin gespannt auf Bild und Ton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (22. April 2012)

Dann kommen Karsten uns ich mal vorbei und schauen uns die bei dir mal an!


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. April 2012)

dann bringt aber die Bikes mit, bei gibt es schon wieder neue Strecken.


----------



## rigger (22. April 2012)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. April 2012)

War ein saugeiler Tag gestern
Daumen!!!!


----------



## Zico (22. April 2012)

War super!
Ich verneige mich vor den verdienten Siegern.
Dank an Organisatoren, Streckenposten, Kamerateam, Grill Gastgeber und Mitfahrern.


----------



## Ketta (22. April 2012)

bilder sind online 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/216291


----------



## ricobra50 (22. April 2012)

*War ein super Tag gestern !!!!*
Ich bedanke mich bei allen verantwortlichen! Hat Spaß gemacht!
Ich habe nicht gedacht das ich bei so starker konkurenz noch auf den 3. Platz komme!
nächstes Jahr wirds bestimmt schon ganz anders aussehen! Nur Wegen Schlaberkette muss man was in den Regeln ändern, evtl. Bleigewichte, oder Platte Reifen...


----------



## Zico (22. April 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> bilder sind online
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/216291


----------



## scott-bussi (22. April 2012)

O.k., dann gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu.

War wirklich schön gestern. Alle waren zufrieden mit ihren Platzierungen, (na ja, fast, grummel). 

Besonders unser Rollator, er hat es doch noch allen gezeigt!!!!! Respekt Richi!!!

Bleigewichte für Schlabber bringen nichts. Der ist gedopt. Anders ist das nicht zu erklären.

Aaaaaaaber, ich habe beschlossen, jetzt mache ich ernst!!
Fürs nächste Jahr müssen 5 kg runter!!!!
Natürlich am Bike, was denkt ihr denn. Heliumreifen, Rahmen aus Cola-Dosen zusammen dengeln (= Santa Cruz). Hmmmm, den Rest überlege ich mir noch!

Und natürlich danke an alle Teilnehmer und das Orgateam!!!!!!

@ enduro
Deine Kurbel liegt übrigens wieder schön warm und trocken bei mir im Keller. Die wollte nicht wieder zu Dir!!


----------



## scott-bussi (22. April 2012)

Oh vergessen!
@ Ketta
schöne Bilder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (22. April 2012)

Ich bedanke mich auch nochmal auf diesem Wege, super Tag, nette Leute, so macht Biken richtig Spaß.

TB und Enduro


----------



## ricobra50 (22. April 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> bilder sind online
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/216291



Bilder


----------



## schlabberkette (22. April 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Besonders unser Rollator, er hat es doch noch allen gezeigt!!!!! Respekt Richi!!!



auch von meiner seite den
ALLERGRÖSSTEN RESPEKT RICHI 



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Bleigewichte für Schlabber bringen nichts. Der ist gedopt. Anders ist das nicht zu erklären.


----------



## ricobra50 (22. April 2012)

Danke !!!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. April 2012)

Ja unser superrichi ist der beste,und andre da fehlen mir die worte ;-))


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. April 2012)

wißt ihr noch??????????



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> es war einmal,,,,vor gar nicht allzu langer zeit in einem land ,nennen wir es teutox, ein mountainbiker der hatte einen lockenfrosch.
> der liebe mann zog   mit bösen bösen leuten in die ferne um tolle abenteuer zu erleben.
> die bösen leute nannten ihn dort,nennen wir es pds, safetycar und manchmal sogar oparator.
> da überlegte der liebe mann wie er die bösen bösen leute zum schweigen bringen kann.
> ...


----------



## Zico (22. April 2012)

Na toll, hab heute Morgen zu lange gepennt und hatte auch kein bock auf Wecker - und jetzt ärgere ich mich heute nicht im Teuto gefahren zu sein! 
Was ist los mit mir? Ist das normal? Bin ich süchtig?
Was macht Ihr als Ersatzbefriedigung?


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. April 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr als Ersatzbefriedigung?


 
was teutonen eben machen wenn sie langeweile haben.siehe unten.

achtung!!!die nun folgenden szenen stammen nicht vom gestrigen enduro-race

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9vhb3vYQms"]Die Schlacht im Teutoburger Wald      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (22. April 2012)

is doch genau wie gestern, oder  hard fight and though fighters...

ach zico, frag mal den FB wegen der "ersatzbefriedigung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (22. April 2012)

obwohl wir ja nun alle nicht wissen können von wem wir nun wirklich abstammen! Zu wem soll ich nun halten? Vielleicht ist der Enduro Pro Nachkomme von so einem fäschen kleinen Römer. FB und Scotti können nur  Reinrassige sein, TB ist wohl ein Mix. Ritchey brauch sich da keine Gedanken machen. Aber was ist mit mir?


----------



## ricobra50 (22. April 2012)

Du bist quasi die perfekte Mischung !!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (22. April 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> FB und Scotti können nur  Reinrassige sein,



Um allen Gerüchten den Wind aus den segeln zu nehmen!!!!!!


*Nein ich bin kein reinrassiger Klingone!!!!!!!*

*Ich habe auch sonst nichts klingonisches an mir!!*

Ich spreche da aber nur für mich!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. April 2012)

ja nee is klar


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. April 2012)

tja Scotty, das nenn ich mal überführt, fundiert erwiesen, unleugbar, Zweifels ohne, unanfechtbar quasi unfehlbar.
Danke TB.
Danke Ritchey, ich bin stolz ein Stragrami zu sein.
Wikipedia: Stragrami=Straßengrabenmischung


----------



## scott-bussi (22. April 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> tja Scotty, das nenn ich mal überführt, fundiert erwiesen, unleugbar, Zweifels ohne, unanfechtbar quasi unfehlbar.
> Danke TB.



Stimmt, jetzt erkenne ich mich auch. Liegt wohl am üppigen Walle-Haar!!

Aber den FB habe ich auch sofort erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (22. April 2012)

Die Zieleinfahrt der ersten Wertung... wer nicht mit drauf ist, war leider zu schnell für meine Kamera!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20562

Super Tag gestern, das sollte es schnell wieder geben!


----------



## kleinOtze (22. April 2012)

... der Schlabber hat ja ein neues Avatarbild


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. April 2012)

am samstag jemand bock auf bikepark? warstein wäre doch  mal wieder schön !


----------



## kleinOtze (22. April 2012)

Hmmm schade, so fit bin ich noch nicht wieder. Außerdem möchte der TB bestimmt nicht nochmal im Wagen neben mir sitzen  bald bin ich wieder zu 100% fit und dabei


----------



## Papa-Joe (22. April 2012)

Hm, Bikepark klingt an sich gut, aber nächstes Wochenende bin ich in Germersheim auf ner Fahrradmesse.


----------



## rigger (23. April 2012)

Hier wat für die Glupscher!!! 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20565


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2012)

morgen!
ich kann nicht fotografieren,
das dann auch noch sehen zu müssen, is echt kagge
(wegen meiner weitsichtigkeit geht das einstellen von dem fotoapparat nur mit lesebrille und raten hilft leider nicht - blöd gelaufen wieder mal)



ich hab noch ein weiteres bild gemacht
viele wollten einen pokal, 
manche haben sich echt angestrengt



manche haben es mit tricks und gehirnschmalz versucht


und manche 
kriegten ihren pokal mit einem lächeln




(an die vier: die anderen einzelbilder schick ich euch in dieser woche mit mail oder so zu - wird aber noch etwas dauern)


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2012)

ach ja:
toll war´s
es war klasse, dabei gewesen sein zu dürfen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> morgen!
> ich kann nicht fotografieren,
> das dann auch noch sehen zu müssen, is echt kagge
> (wegen meiner weitsichtigkeit geht das einstellen von dem fotoapparat nur mit lesebrille und raten hilft leider nicht - blöd gelaufen wieder mal)
> ...


 
ein sehr schönes bild vom gesangsverein  glück auf teutonia.


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. April 2012)

@jojo
man könnte aber auch sagen, dass jedes "schlechte" Bild besser wie gar kein Bild ist und ich finde sie gut
Besonders das Gruppenfoto Eine anscheinend rundum gelungene Veranstaltung mit durchgängig zufriedenen Wettkämpfern
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2012)

ach danke jens
und du hast natürlich recht:
schlimmer als nich so schöne bilder sind 
unschöne erinnerungen
so was wie z.b.:
keinen blumentopf gewonnen zu haben
oder so andere, richtig deprimierende sachen

hmm mir fallen grad nich mehr ein, weil
vorgestern war alles super!
(und stimmt: ich war der spielende zwerg vor den bäumen in riggers video)


----------



## schlabberkette (23. April 2012)

der jojo 
der hat in seiner eigenen klasse gekämpft
ohne fahrrad, dafür mit dem objektiv 
wieviel kilometer bist du eigentlich durch den wald gerannt?
man hat dich immer wieder irgendwo rumhuschen gesehen
oft hat man nicht mit dir gerechnet
wie auf dem schnellen bergabstück auf dem langen rundkurs
bin vor schreck fast vom bike gefallen als du mit deinem objektiv hintern baum vorkamst
danach musste ich besonders viel gas geben..... 

toller einsatz jojo
danke für die aufnahmen!!!!!


----------



## xen54 (23. April 2012)

Sieht klasse aus, was ihr da veranstaltet habt! 

Jojo, gibts denn von dir auch bewegte Bilder?


----------



## kleinOtze (23. April 2012)

@ Jojo, das Bild ist doch gut. Endlich mal alle Chaoten auf einem Foto


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. April 2012)

so Leute habe auch was gewonnen am Wochenende (Nee Zecke)
Gerade Spritzen abgehohlt....Na Super


----------



## Totoxl (23. April 2012)

Wieso hast du die denn bekommen, die stand doch gar nicht bei den Trostpreisen dabei.


----------



## rigger (23. April 2012)

Vielleicht war er zu oft neben der strecke... 

Da ich ja gestern auf der faulen haut lag geh ich jetzt biken...


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2012)

xen54 schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus, was ihr da veranstaltet habt!
> 
> Jojo, gibts denn von dir auch bewegte Bilder?



war auch klasse!
und 
ich hab auch video aufgenommen, aber 
ich hab diese woche eigentlich keine zeit dafür - hab bis jetzt 
noch nich mal in die karten geguckt
aber
schlabber hat auch volle speicherkarten und
auf sein video freu ich mich auch schon

und auf die nachricht von dem schweißer der alufolie auf magnesium schweißen kann,
nämlich ob der meinen rahmen zum panzer umbauen kann
sonst ist mein geliebter jimborahmen wohl nur noch so richtig gut als 
gießkanne zu gebrauchen


----------



## kleinOtze (23. April 2012)

@jojo...kommt Rose dafür nicht auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2012)

doch doch irgendwie schon
die würden mir einen crashreplacementrahmen für günstiger verkaufen
aber einiges  müsste für den neuen jimborahmen auch neu gekauft werden 
weil nich alle teile vom alten einfach so dran passen ...


----------



## kleinOtze (23. April 2012)

Finde die Aktion von Rose etwas komisch...wo Service doch eigentlich bei Rose groß geschrieben wird. Bin mal gespannt, bis mein uncle was hat ...


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2012)

wird schon korrekt sein von rose

dumm war eigentlich ich
ich hab so lange mit der kreide geschrieben
bis ich keine mehr zwischen den fingern hatte
da darf ich dann auch nicht verwundert gucken


----------



## rigger (24. April 2012)

Hier noch was von heute Abend...


----------



## jojo2 (24. April 2012)

wg warstein
treten muss man auch schon ma nich - hehe
[ame="http://vimeo.com/40517421"]befacrew im Bikepark Warstein on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. April 2012)

jojo !!!!!!!!!!
was stellst du hier für bildmaterial zur verfügung ?????????

index,,,,,,ich sage nur reif für den index,,,,,,
die jungs arbeiten in einer arbeitshöhe  < 99 cm ohne fallgurt  ,es wird komplett auf die schutzausrüstung *DIN* EN 381-5 ( arbeiten mit  handkettensägen) verzichtet.
 unfallschutzschuhe   und schutzhelm,beides vorschrift bei gewerblichen arbeiten in einem waldgebiet,sucht man ebenfalls vergeblich.
dagegen ist das was sie nach getaner arbeit zeigen echt pussy.
diese wahnsinnigen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (24. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jojo !!!!!!!!!!
> was stellst du hier für bildmaterial zur verfügung ?????????
> 
> index,,,,,,ich sage nur reif für den index,,,,,,
> ...



Ich habe gerade ein "deja-vu-erlebniss" Habe heute morgen mit meinem Arbeitskollegen in dieser Richtung auch ein Gespräch gehabt, aber in einem anderen Tätigkeitsfeld Aber es immer wieder ein Running-Gag, wenn er anfängt auf die Arbeitssicherheitsvorschriften hinzuweisen und die Leute, die es betrift, sich eigentlich einen Dreck drum kümmern Für mich ist es auch kein Problem, da ich ja die Meinung vertrete, wenn ich einen Fehler mache muss ich auch mit den Schmerzen leben,aber er hat da eine andere Sichtweise

Auf jeden Fall schöne Bilder aus Warstein, von einem"Bengel" der definitiv weiß, wie man Sprünge&Holzrampen  baut
Warstein entwickelt sich prächtig
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. April 2012)

agu,,,,,was in kleinen firmen tagesgeschäft ist gilt in großen firmen mit eigenem sicherheitsdienst  als todsünde.


----------



## jojo2 (24. April 2012)

ich hab bei mir hier gar keinen sicherheitsdienst
was meinst du, was hier bei mir abgeht!!
darfse echt keinem zeigen

da fällt mir ein:
ich muß meinen hocker endlich mal wieder absenken,
wenn die bg mal vorbeikommt... oh kagge


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. April 2012)

bg?
noch schlimmer sind eigene mitarbeiter denen igendwann mal irgendjemand gesagt hat das sie doch genau die richtigen wären um im betrieb auf misstände zu achten.
motto : gib einem affen ein maschinengewehr

die jungs auf der hühnerleiter haben es gut,ein wald ohne affen


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. April 2012)

Und es geht noch schlimmer und wenn du dann Menschen um dich rum hast, die jenseits von gut&böse sind, dann muß man schon hart im nehmen sein um nicht verrückt zu werden Denn wenn du Menschen beschäftigt hast, die du für eine Arbeit bezahlst, dann hast du wenigstens noch ein geeignetes Mittel als Druck. Aber wenn diese Personen eh schon nicht freiwillig bei dir sind, dann erlebt man schon Dinge, die man besser nicht gesehen hätte und da ist ja Staplerfahrer Klaus immer noch mein großer Hero




So jetzt aber erstmal wieder aufs Rad und sich auf die schönen Dinge des Tages kümmern, so wie es Nils auch getan hat
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## rigger (24. April 2012)

Ja der Klaus hats drauf!!!


----------



## jojo2 (24. April 2012)

den namen hab ich gesucht heute morgen
danke
genau!
raus auf´s 

heul und rotz und wasser
verdammte hacke

aber das kleine mädchen is krank,
vielleicht schnapp ich mir gleich ihr rad
ach ne das macht man nicht

wie sieht es denn am samstag  aus?
wollte jemand innen park?
tb warstein?
(ich aber nur, wenn das kleine mädchen wieder gesund ist)


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> am samstag jemand bock auf bikepark? warstein wäre doch  mal wieder schön !


Samstag Warstein bin dabei, wann willste los, wer fährt noch mit???


----------



## M.N. (24. April 2012)

Würde mich auch mit auf machen! Muss aber vom Wetter her passen! Sonst ne längere Tour im Teuto oder in Osna!


----------



## rigger (24. April 2012)

Was geht denn so am 1. Mai?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (24. April 2012)

Ich wär für ne Runde am Samstag bei mir oder auch in Ibb.


----------



## scott-bussi (24. April 2012)

Sonntag ist bei uns Willingen angesagt!!


----------



## jojo2 (24. April 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Ich wär für ne Runde am Samstag bei mir oder auch in Ibb.



ich muss den samstag nun etwas anders verplanen:
ich kann meinen jimborahmen samstagmittag in ibbenbüren 
dem schweißer mit den begnadeten händen vorstellen

ich klink mich jetzt also mal aus und dann wieder ein, 
wenn ich ein rad zum durch den teuto rollen hab


und ich bestell mir ne packung hiervon
ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob das als ersatz für einen lift,
oder für mein jimbo zu verwenden ist
http://www.aponeo.de/produkte/1672730-teuto-sog-auflage-pulver.html


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. April 2012)

Samstag Bikepark bin dabei


----------



## sx2cruiser (25. April 2012)

@scotti 
Wer sind wir?ðist da bei euch noch
Platzt freið


----------



## scott-bussi (25. April 2012)

Pascal, Zico, ich u. evtl. Mark.
Enscheidet sich Freitag.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Samstag Warstein bin dabei, wann willste los, wer fährt noch mit???


 
wie süß,,,,,,wir beide zusammen im bikepark,,,,,,,,ach ist das lange her,,,,und dann auch noch warstein,,,,,beide am selben strang ziehen,,,der uns in einer gewissen art verbindet,,,,,,,,beide das gleiche ziel vor augen,,,,,,,schreib mir einen brief wann es los geht.

fb-traumreisen,
turteltauben fliegen aber nur bei trockenheit


----------



## enduro pro (25. April 2012)

FB-reisen??? na wenn der FB die reise organisiert bin ich auch dabei...FB, wann kommt der bus??? gibt es rheumadecken zu kaufen??? butterkuchen und kaffee oder wird nur trocken gebäck gereicht????


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ..FB, wann kommt der bus???


 
der fb hat morgens erst noch singen und klatschen auf dem stundenplan, klettern darf er ausnahmsweise mal schwänzen.
das heißt es dürfte gegen 8 :30 uhr der blaue bus abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (25. April 2012)

Was geht denn biketechnisch am 1. mai bei euch? 

Oder nur saufen?
Der erste Maifeiertag seit 4 Jahren wo ich nicht arbeiten muss...
 Glüdern wär auch geil!!


----------



## Ketta (25. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Was geht denn biketechnisch am 1. mai bei euch?
> 
> wir sind raus, fahren am freitag bis dienstag in die pfalz


----------



## rigger (25. April 2012)

Ihr seid ja doooof!! 

Viel Spass!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. April 2012)

wir nach Frankreich..., Glüder hat zu


----------



## scott-bussi (26. April 2012)

Viel Spaß in der Pfalz und in Fronkreisch! 
Obwohl, da hättet Ihr euch eigentlich Frösche kaufen müssen statt LAST.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Was geht denn biketechnisch am 1. mai bei euch?
> 
> Oder nur saufen?
> !


 
nee nich nur, das macht schlappe beine und dann wird man so schnell naß.
komm doch mit nach berlin.
in diesem jahr gibt es folgende stages.
1.biker gegen polizeihund im 500m sprint
2.slalom durch eine hundertschaft der polizeianwärter im 3. ausbildungsjahr
3.sonderwertung : mit dem dreckigen bike solange vor dem wasserwerfer herfahren bis die karre klinisch sauber ist ohne zu stürzen(jeder nur 3 versuche)

anschließend wird auf einem < 80000 euro grill (bmw/mb) gegrillt und die nassen klamotten getrocknet.

komm mit rigger,man kann den 1.mai auch langweiliger verbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (26. April 2012)

@TB...sieht nach ner wilden Nacht aus


----------



## diddie40 (26. April 2012)

Am Samstag ist um 10:00 Treff bei Chrisxrossi in Holzhausen.
Wollen ne schöne lange tour mit all den super trails dort fahren.


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. April 2012)

bin dabei!!!


----------



## diddie40 (26. April 2012)

da bin ich jetzt mal von ausgegangen. hatte heute nachmittag mit m.n. gesprochen,der hat doch mit dir das abgesprochen, oder?


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. April 2012)

ja klar, hab es zuvor mit M.N. besprochen. Freu mich schon.


----------



## schlabberkette (26. April 2012)

boah
der teutonische gral macht sich richtig gut hier bei mir zuhause
hier kann er bleiben 

anbei die videoanalyse vom wochenende!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. April 2012)

schöööön! Danke Schlabber, niemand ist hier zu kurz gekommen, gut gemacht.


----------



## rigger (26. April 2012)

Schönet ding Schlabber!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (26. April 2012)

Jaja, das waren Zeiten damals... jung sein und shorts tragen


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2012)

jede sekunde spass gehabt schlabber!
tolles video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (27. April 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> boah
> der teutonische gral macht sich richtig gut hier bei mir zuhause
> hier kann er bleiben


 
dann laß dir zu weihnachten lieber eine blumenvase oder eine lavalampe schenken,damit der platz nach dem nächsten race nicht leer bleiben muß.


es gibt ein wiederseh'n
irgendwo und irgendwann.
es gibt ein wiederseh'n,
ja ich glaube fest daran.
irgendwie - irgendwo - irgendwann.

(nein nicht  nena,,von nicole)


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2012)

richard
wenn dir schlabbers video gefällt,
musst du noch auf: gefällt mir klicken
das wollen die jungen leute so
(haste bestimmt vergessen)

tb
was ist dein forenbildchen der stunde??


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. April 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb
> was ist dein forenbildchen der stunde??


 
ich habe eine neue geschäftsidee und wollte etwas werbung machen.
ich habe lange überlegt wo noch eine marktlücke sein könnte.
taaaarrrraaaaaaa hier ist sie:

ein brennholz verleih

cool wah ?

global manager of burningwoodrental inc.


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ein brennholz verleih
> 
> cool wah ?
> 
> global manager of burningwoodrental inc.




oh shit! ja!
dass ich nich selber drauf gekommen bin!!
boah
hamma


----------



## ricobra50 (27. April 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> richard
> wenn dir schlabbers video gefällt,
> musst du noch auf: gefällt mir klicken
> das wollen die jungen leute so
> ...


----------



## Ketta (27. April 2012)

also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ich will ja auch keine gerüchte verbreiten, hat ein teutone heut geburtstag! einen runden auch noch!!!

 to enduro   (falls es stimmt )


feier schön und bis die tage


----------



## schlabberkette (27. April 2012)

danke jungs !!



jojo2 schrieb:


> wenn dir schlabbers video gefällt,
> musst du noch auf: gefällt mir klicken
> das wollen die jungen leute so..



meiste mich mit junge leute? hammer.....


@tb
den gral wirst du schon noch wiedersehen
irgendwie.....irgendwo...irgendwann
nur wiedersehen heißt nicht HABEN 

@ketta
ich mach jetzt feierabend.....die pfalz ruft 

@enduro: GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ketta (27. April 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> es gibt ein wiederseh'n
> irgendwo und irgendwann.
> es gibt ein wiederseh'n,
> ja ich glaube fest daran.
> irgendwie - irgendwo - irgendwann.




irgendwie: kettenrace - 4 stages - 
irgendwo: bei uns ketten
irgendwann: samstag 21.07.12


----------



## Ketta (27. April 2012)

wer traut sich??


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12919


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (27. April 2012)

Erster!!!! (angemeldet!)

Enduro? Ein alter Sack?
Deshalb war der so langsam beim Teutonen-Race 
Wann feierst Du denn den 60sten???? 
  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch alter Junge!!!! (falls es stimmt!!)


----------



## scott-bussi (27. April 2012)

Oh, oh, das Kettenrace ist ja direkt nach dem Saalbach-Trip.

Ihr wollt wohl auch den Kettenpokal bei euch parken.
Da sind wir doch alle noch platt vom bergab heizen!!
Außer euch natürlich. Ihr drückt euch ja


----------



## kleinOtze (27. April 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Enduro!!!! 

Oh ha ... die Ketten Laden ein zum Race...hmmm da hätte ich wohl Lust dem Schlabber mal auf seinem Hometrail in die Schranken zu weisen  ... da hab ich mich jetzt sicher seeeeeeehr weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. April 2012)

Sambuca und Pernod wird heut reichlich fließen hoffe ich. Alles Gute alter Sack!


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. April 2012)

Tja jetzt haste die Hürde auch genommen, bist schon ein harter Hund für dein Alter, alles Gute zum Geburtstag Enduro!!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. April 2012)

Treff morgen 10 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (27. April 2012)

am 22.7. startet mein alpencross, müsste dann direkt nach dem rennen nach oberstdorf fahren, mal schauen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. April 2012)

euch viel spaß morgen,für den süßen , den herby und mich geht es nach winterberg oder warstein,mal sehen wo der fb uns hin bringt.
sollten der herby und ich auf der hinfahrt einpennen könnte es auch hahnenklee werden.


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2012)

enduro 
is wahr?
dann: glückwunsch!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. April 2012)

Happy Burzelday Enduro!!


----------



## rigger (27. April 2012)

Hey alles Gute Enduro!!!


----------



## jojo2 (28. April 2012)

für enduro und die anderen
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20653/h

(oh mann! wie macht man das:
nicht den link, sondern irgendeinen namen stattdessen hier eintragen??

z.b. das gral - teil 1
oder so

wie geht das???


----------



## kleinOtze (28. April 2012)

Super geworden Jojo ... da hat sich die Rennerei ja gelohnt!!!!!


----------



## Zico (28. April 2012)

Cool! 
Nach dem harten Bootcamp-Trainingslager Saalbach wirds bestimmt ein unerbittliches Race ohne Furcht oder Anstand!!! 



Ketta schrieb:


> irgendwie: kettenrace - 4 stages -
> irgendwo: bei uns ketten
> irgendwann: samstag 21.07.12


----------



## enduro pro (28. April 2012)

ja, ich gebs ja zu....es stimmt, ich hatte geburtstach und bin jetzt auch 25zig 

dank an alle gratulanten....

wenn das wetter mitspielt geht morgen um 11.00 noch ne runde ab bocketal parkplatz....wer bock hat einfach melden...
am 1. mai könnte sich auch noch ne gruppe finden..der scotty und ich sind wohl dabei...

ach ja, scotty...der "kona wellness center brochterbeck" schickt dir dann die rechnung für "last minute bike repair" ...  kona halt  viel spaß in willingen und schön heile bleiben....


----------



## avid49 (28. April 2012)

Moin,Moin........ist morgen jemand im Teuto unterwegs??
Vielleicht zwischen 10 und 11...........

Ps.alles Gute noch zum Geburtstag.........Enduro pro!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (28. April 2012)

ich komm morgen auch zum Bocketal.

War heut ne super Runde mit Melvin, Diddie und Felixe. Danke Jungs.

Achja, tolles Vidoe Jojo, habs gerade erst bemerkt.


----------



## kleinOtze (28. April 2012)

Morgen leider keine Zeit für Teuto...die Regierung hat Geburtstag


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. April 2012)

Sturz, Putsch, Boykott oder Neuwahlen helfen.


----------



## enduro pro (29. April 2012)

11.00 uhr bocketal...


----------



## ricobra50 (29. April 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Enduro!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (29. April 2012)

enduro, diese kettenführung könnte bei dir gut passen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Rohloff-Kettenfuhrung-CC-chain-guide-Speedhub-/260892886424?_trksid=e17000.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8061682335492958096

http://r2-bike.com/Rohloff-Kettenfuehrung-CC-Chainguide

oder diese:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Kettenfuehrung-BB-Klemmung-32-42-Zaehne.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. April 2012)

_*teutonisches tageblatt*_

der teutonische biketreff hat seine unschuld verloren!!!!!!!!
cc-lutscher haben sich unter die einst  unschuldigen biker gemischt und den alten leitsatz
"immer ruhig an "
heute mit ihren durchdrehenden hinterrädern pulverisiert.


----------



## rigger (29. April 2012)

Skandal!!!


----------



## diddie40 (29. April 2012)

frühlingsgefühlersatzbefriedigung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. April 2012)

skandal stimmt !!
frühlingsgefühlersatzbefriedigung hoffentlich auch !!!

also ich kaufe mir vorerst keine strumpfhose.

http://www.webcountdown.de/?a=mzraCXL&k=ZMDm


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2012)

die weißen socken sind aber auch schon nich schlecht

war das ein wochenende!

gestern hab ich mein rad in die hände eines zauberers gegeben
und kein kanickel sondern ein waschechtes jjimbo zurückbekommen
ein silberner tupfer schmückt nun sein steuerrohr
das muss ich so lassen!
das loch für den schaltzug sieht besser aus als neu
und fahren tu das rad wieder... super

hab ich dann gestern gleich im teuto endlich wieder mal ausprobiert
und heute mit

meinen beiden jüngsten in winterberg
klasse war´s! hat außerdem alles gehalten,  
und ich hab mein rad nur für kurze zeit 
gegen ein faith getauscht


ich bin´s zufrieden - endlich mal wieder!
dank dem zauberer, der dort wohnt in ibbtown!
(total netter typ dazu)



*übrigens danke* für die netten kommentare zu den filmchen!


----------



## scott-bussi (29. April 2012)

Teuto ich hoffe du hast den CC-Lusch... ähmmm CC-Fahrern mal gezeigt wo der teutonische Hammer hängt und sie ordentlich abgehängt!!

Wir haben jedenfalls heute so einen Lycraträger bekehrt. Der 1. Tag Willingen hat gut gefallen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. April 2012)

scotti !!!!! das ist doch der skandal,,,,,,,,nachwuchs aus den eigenen reihen wechselt die fronten !!!!!!!!!! was haben wir nur falsch gemacht ???????????
ich mache mir solche vorwürfe !!!!!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (29. April 2012)

@jojo ... juhuuuuu, nicht mehr der einzige jimbo Fahrer


----------



## scott-bussi (29. April 2012)

Wer ist fremd gegangen??

Nachwuchs aus den eigenen Reihen??

Der Süße??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. April 2012)

es hat mich zu sehr getroffen scotti,,,ich kann,,,,,ich kann und will nicht darüber sprechen,,,,,,,der süße ist es nicht,,,,,,,,dem würden die strumpfhosen wenigstens stehen,,,,,schlimmer,,,
es ist der,,,,,,der,,,,ich kann wirklich nicht,,,,
,,,,,ist sowas ansteckend???????
gibt es da eine einrichtung an die man sich wenden kann???


----------



## kleinOtze (29. April 2012)

Gibt glaube ich eine Selbsthilfegruppe die sich die anonymen Lycraträger nennt. Werde die Adresse mal suchen! Jetzt zählt jede Sekunde, noch ist nichts verloren!


----------



## scott-bussi (29. April 2012)

Die anonymen Lycraholiker?

Oder waren es Kompressionsstrümpfe?

Dann könnte es au h was mit Krankenschwestern zu tun haben oder mi kranken Schwestern.


----------



## scott-bussi (29. April 2012)

Oh ich habe Buchstaben-Karies:-(


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. April 2012)

Alle Anwesenden wissen wen Du meinst, aber niemand mag es aussprechen. Es ist wie eine Konvertierung vom Islam zum Christentum. Die Metamorphose ist bereits im Endstadium angelangt.


----------



## scott-bussi (29. April 2012)




----------



## rigger (29. April 2012)

Mn???


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. April 2012)

jetzt ist es raus,,,danke rigger,,,,ich hätte es nicht geschafft,,,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (29. April 2012)

M.n. im sexy Strampelanzug, der Gedanke kam mir auch gerade...


----------



## rigger (29. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (29. April 2012)

einigen wir uns doch vorerst auf gleichgeschlechtlich.


----------



## scott-bussi (29. April 2012)

Wie kriegen wir die Bilder aus dem ..., ach lassen wir das.
Also Lycra tragen Teutonen höchstens unter der Schlabberhose.


----------



## avid49 (29. April 2012)

ich kann damit nicht leben........der teuto-biker hat mich einfach überholt!!


wie geht das,die karre ist schweeeeer wie blei und mein carbon-haufen leicht wie eine feder.............aber das krieg ich schon wieder hin!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. April 2012)

oh sorry avid,,,daß muß an der stelle gewesen sein an dem kurz der cc-virus in meiner blutbahn war,,,kommt nicht wieder vor,,habe mich eben beim freeride - notdienst dagegen impfen lassen.
ich habe dich doch hoffentlich nicht angesteckt?!?!


----------



## kleinOtze (29. April 2012)

Mn? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. April 2012)

nee,ist nichts schlimmes.
frühlingsgefühlersatzbefriedigung lautet die diagnose ,daß geht wieder weg!



wie hat der julian heute eigentlich abgeschnitten?


----------



## jojo2 (30. April 2012)

m.n. in kompressionsstrümpfen und lycra - okay. trendsetter.
nur eine frage bleibt:
trägt man dazu goggle?


----------



## rigger (30. April 2012)

Die Halbschale nicht vergessen...


----------



## kleinOtze (30. April 2012)

Halbschale + Goggles + Lycra??? Aus welchem etischclub ist der denn ausgebrochen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (30. April 2012)

moin, moin....

FB, TB  und alle die sonst noch lust und zeit haben...heut um 13.00 uhr ne schöne runde durch den teuto....nur die schönen sachen anfahren...

treff ist bochetal.....

na, wer lust???


----------



## scott-bussi (30. April 2012)

Was für eine Ausrüstung ist denn gefragt??

Weiß aber noch nicht ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## enduro pro (30. April 2012)

immer das was der jeweilige "bruchpilot" grad so braucht...  gib dir mühe, dann schaffst du das auch...wetter


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. April 2012)

18:30 uhr würde ich schaffen.


----------



## enduro pro (30. April 2012)

da bin ich schon am brett... party beim nachbarn....


----------



## diddie40 (30. April 2012)

wie sieht´s denn mit morgen früh aus, 10:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (30. April 2012)

was ist mit 15 Uhr heut bei mir?


----------



## kleinOtze (30. April 2012)

@enduro, Lust und Zeit ... hat sich denn noch jemand gemeldet?


----------



## enduro pro (30. April 2012)

hey christian... der markus kommt zu mir so um 14.00 +/- und wir wollten dann ne schöne runde hier vor ort machen da er noch ein wenig angeschlagen von gestern ist... komm doch noch rüber 

diddie..morgen würd ich gegen mittag ne runde machen wollen, heut ist party beim nachbarn und 10.00 ist dann ein wenig früh


----------



## rigger (30. April 2012)

Karsten und ich wollten morgen wohl nach kallenhardt, wenn noch einer bock hat...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. April 2012)




----------



## chrisxrossi (30. April 2012)

Sorry Christoph, lese jetzt erst den Tread. Ich hätt es vor 16 Uhr sowieso nicht geschafft. Aber am Donnerstag kommt der TB ja zu mir, vielleicht hast Du da auch Zeit und Lust.


----------



## avid49 (30. April 2012)

Julian konnte seine Fähigkeiten nicht unter Beweis stellen, das Rennen wurde abgesagt wegen des schlechten Wetters! Fischbach hat sich auch abgepackt!! Jetzt ist er im sonnigen Italien, am gardasee!


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. April 2012)

ist doch viel schöner so.


----------



## enduro pro (30. April 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ist doch viel schöner so.



Diddie...wie sieht es morgen früh aus?


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. April 2012)

avid49 schrieb:


> Julian konnte seine Fähigkeiten nicht unter Beweis stellen, das Rennen wurde abgesagt wegen des schlechten Wetters! ! Jetzt ist er im sonnigen Italien, am gardasee!


 
der hat es gut.
weiß er eigentlich wie viele leute ihn um diesen job beneiden ?
bestimmt weiß er das !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (30. April 2012)

na tb..rasen schön kurz und beete geputzt 

hast ne schöne tour verpaßt


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Mai 2012)

wenn ich jemandem das leben ist hart seufzen höre, bin ich immer versucht zu fragen: im vergleich wozu?
_sydney j. harris_


----------



## diddie40 (1. Mai 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Aber am Donnerstag kommt der TB ja zu mir, vielleicht hast Du da auch Zeit und Lust.


 
wann trefft ihr euch am donnerstag? hätte auch wohl zeit


----------



## diddie40 (1. Mai 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Diddie...wie sieht es morgen früh aus?


 
werde wohl nach dem frühstück fahren, kann aber noch nicht sagen wann


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Mai 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wann trefft ihr euch am donnerstag? hätte auch wohl zeit


 
16:00 uhr ist geplant.


----------



## Totoxl (1. Mai 2012)

Und was liegt da an? Evtl. könnte ich auch.


----------



## rigger (1. Mai 2012)

War heute mit klein Otze im Warsteiner Bikepark, ist ja geil wa die seit meinem letzten besuch da gemacht haben, da muss ich unbedingt wieder hin!!


----------



## jojo2 (1. Mai 2012)

und karsten is schon wieder richtig mit dem rad unterwegs??
mit der notreserve blut in der lunge?



tja... wenn der "lift" nicht wäre. das kleine mädchen weigert sich, nochmal da hinzufahren. 
wir waren da vor ein paar wochen zum fahren da und 
die kam mit der zugvorrichtung überhaupt nicht klar...

ansonsten finde ich auch, dass sich warstein auf jeden fall für ne stippvisite lohnt.


----------



## rigger (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir den immer hinten an den Protektor auf den Rücken geklemmt, ging super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (1. Mai 2012)

War richtig gut, konnte die Tables ohne Probleme springen ... beim DH hab ich den Nacken noch ordentlich gemerkt. Sehr gute Trails ... für jeden was dabei. Sehr Familiär  

@ Jojo, so 250ml Bluterguss in der Lunge sind nie weg...Eigenbluttransfusion


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Mai 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tja... wenn der "lift" nicht wäre. das kleine mädchen weigert sich, nochmal da hinzufahren.
> wir waren da vor ein paar wochen zum fahren da und
> die kam mit der zugvorrichtung überhaupt nicht klar...
> ansonsten finde ich auch, dass sich warstein auf jeden fall für ne stippvisite lohnt.



ich kann das kleine mädchen verstehen
die zugvorrichtung dort ist mist
egal ob mit bändchen am lenker oder haken im rücken
locker hochshutteln sieht anders aus...
trotzdem ist der park echt ne alternative!!!

wir waren ja das ganze lange wochenende weg (pfalz/stromberg)
1. schön zu hören das euch diesmal beim parkbesuch nix passiert ist
2. super vid´s jojo 
3. die pfalztrails sind ja sooooo genial, kann man nur empfehlen!!!
4. in stromberg waren wir heute auch noch, watt für ne schlammschlacht, geil 
5. mn in lycra? passt 
6. ghostrider: dein vid guck ich morgen....
7. nacht...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Mai 2012)

Stromberg..., da werden Erinnerungen an meinen ersten Gabsprung (wenn man den unten am Stein so nennen kann) letztes Jahr wach. Sehen wir uns diese Woche vielleicht in Witten oder so? Ach ja: Ist der No Jokes Trail schon befahrbar?


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Mai 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Stromberg..., da werden Erinnerungen an meinen ersten Gabsprung (wenn man den unten am Stein so nennen kann) letztes Jahr wach. Sehen wir uns diese Woche vielleicht in Witten oder so? Ach ja: Ist der No Jokes Trail schon befahrbar?



gapsprung unten am stein.....mmmhhh....hab ich gar nicht bemerkt 
der no jokes trail ist noch nicht offiziell freigegeben. den haben wir uns heute auch nicht angeguckt, weil es extrem rutschig/schlammig war. hatte ordentlich geschüttet über nacht.
wegen witten o.ä. melde ich mich dann noch bei dir...


----------



## rigger (2. Mai 2012)

Geil wars!!


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2012)

moin, moin...

heut  noch wer zeit und lust für ne runde so ab 15.30...

wetter bis jetzt spitze und mein fast letzter urlaubsstach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Mai 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> gapsprung unten am stein.....mmmhhh....hab ich gar nicht bemerkt
> der no jokes trail ist noch nicht offiziell freigegeben. den haben wir uns heute auch nicht angeguckt, weil es extrem rutschig/schlammig war. hatte ordentlich geschüttet über nacht.
> wegen witten o.ä. melde ich mich dann noch bei dir...



Gapsprung nicht bemerkt..., Du Sack..., und ich war so stolz auf mich... 
Hebste jetzt ab, nur weil du so nen Pokal bekommen hast? 

Meld dich einfach trotzdem! 

@Rigger: Schönes Video! Deine gefallen mir auch viel besser, als die vom Schlabber!


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2012)

verbevideo vür varstein vom veinsten .
(sorry,habe mir gestern auf die zunge gebissen)


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Mai 2012)

@rigger: gute eindrücke vom park. kurze strecken zwar, dafür aber echt gut!!

@schulte: ey, das ist nicht nur "so´n pokal", das ist der ****TEUTONISCHE GRAL****...und klar heb ich ab, muss ich ja, denn wenn du den gral gewinnen willst, dann dürfen gap´s keine bedeutung mehr für dich haben, sie sind NICHTS im brutalen kampf gegen die erbarmungslosen herausforderer....da gibt es ganz andere hürden zu überwinden.....trotzdem oder gerade deswegen fahre bestimmt nochmal mit dir und werde mich bei dir melden


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Und was liegt da an? Evtl. könnte ich auch.


 
wie immer beim chrisxrossi,flach und nur kurz hoch,dafür dann auf endlos steilen  trails wieder runter.
wie macht der das? 
hoffentlich hat er schon die 2012er colour-blocker kollektion da,ich habe nichts mehr zum anziehen.

oh wacke,won wieder!


----------



## Totoxl (2. Mai 2012)

Uhrzeit? Tour, oder Saftyjacke?


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2012)

16 : 00 uhr,leichtes marschgepäck reicht,es muß eine ganz lockere runde werden denn der fb kommt auch mit und will sonst wieder auf den arm.


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Mai 2012)

gibt ja auch wieder was neues und nur rauf und runter, nix langes, nur lang runter.


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2012)

heut im teuto...





der erste der genau sagen kann wo das ist bekommt bei der nächsten ausfahrt ein weizen..... wenn es der rigger wird ein snickers....


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2012)

ein weizen für mich!
langer trail oberhalb der almhütte parallel zum hermann fotografiert bei km 1,345 aus richtung osten.


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Mai 2012)

Ne, Enduro Race Stage One!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2012)

Wollte ich auch sagen, aber Km 1,345 stimmt nicht!!
Da ist aber so eine komische Bank mit Talblick in der Nähe.
Ist auch von Dörenthe hinter der Almhütte. 
An der Almhütte hoch, dann rechts ab, durch die Senke, steil den Hang hoch, dann dem Trail oberhalb des Hanges folgen. Etwa halbe Strecke bis zur Steinplatte.

Genau genug beschrieben????


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2012)

diese ist auch von dort...


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2012)

na, ich schwanke noch...der scotty hat das schon sehr genau beschrieben...nu muß ich noch genau die kilometer abschreiten und dann kann ich sagen wer genau dran liegt...im moment ist der scotty näher 

man war das schön heute...fast schon sommerlich...


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2012)

Ja, mein Schicksal:
immer nur nahe dran


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2012)

du bist genau 50cm nah dran....das geht eigendlich schon nicht besser, außer der TB hat mit 1,345km recht...ich sach mal großzügig es gibt 2 weizen, für jeden eines


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2012)

Whow, da sage ich mal Punktlandung!
Bist Du gerade noch mal da gewesen und hast nachgemessen?


----------



## jojo2 (2. Mai 2012)

oh mann verdammt ich war noch auf seite 398
vergesst mich
aber ich wusste es auch!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2012)

das war ja einfach,hier mal was das man nicht sofort erkennt.
ich setze mein hefe und ein signiertes foto vom fb.


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2012)

Ich tippe auf den blauen See


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. Mai 2012)

Blaue lagune


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2012)

ihr kennt aber auch wirklich jede schüppe sand in teutonien.
blauer see stimmt.


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2012)

@rigger
blaue Lagune war ein Film in den 80ern!

Und außerdem:  zu spät!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (2. Mai 2012)

hier 
guckt mal  hier!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20770/h


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2012)

Ich brauche einen Fahrer für die nächste Tour!
(hicks und prost!)


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2012)

man, das wußte ich auch  mußte nur grad für meine frau den lauch schneiden für die käse-lauch-suppe morgen  sie hat doch morgen geburtstach und da kann ich ja was helfen beim kochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2012)

Geburtstach, morgen, ist notiert!
Danke für die Einladung!


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2012)

das mußte mit meiner frau klären....bring ihr ein paar neue schuhe mit, dann läuft das schon...


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Geburtstach, morgen, ist notiert!
> Danke für die Einladung!


 
kannst du den fb und mich vorher abholen scotti ?


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (2. Mai 2012)

hier jojo
ich bin gar nicht online...
aber glückwunsch an deine frau morgen
naacht


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2012)

sag ich ihr ... die hat es gut, die is noch soo jung


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> kannst du den fb und mich vorher abholen scotti ?



o.k. aber ihr besorgt die Schuhe


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2012)

bring die quittung mit, die werden eh min 2x umgetauscht...frauen halt


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2012)

die damenschuhe haben wir schon besorgt,der fb hatte einen ganzen schrank davon voll.


----------



## enduro pro (2. Mai 2012)

der FB..der trägt doch nur pöms, da steht sonja überhaupt nicht drauf...und schon gar nicht in pink mit plüsch...


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2012)

auf die schnelle:
meine ht 2 innenlagerschalen für meine xt-kurbel will ich austauschen 
welche qualität sollte ich nehmen?
bb70?
bb90
oder ganz was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (3. Mai 2012)

jojo, was meinst du? verstehe nicht worum es geht


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2012)

ähmm
also ich wollte das spiel beseitigen, das meine kurbel hat
die wackelt nämlich 
ja und 
da dachte ich:
"innenlagerschalen austauschen" 
wäre ne gute idee
und dann finde ich mindestens zwei sorten von shimano
sm bb70 und sm bb90 und dachte ich,
ich frag euch mal
war wohl blöd gedacht von mir?
oder nur falsch ausgedrückt?



blöd ist jetzt vielleicht das falsche wort
wäre "dumm" - im sinne von: keine ahnung, was an meinem rad alles so dran ist - besser ausgedrückt gewesen?


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Mai 2012)

ich kauf sogar die, wenn dir die Farbe egal ist, die Lager sind alle gleich ob Deore oder XTR.


----------



## diddie40 (3. Mai 2012)

jojo, dass hatte ich mir schon gedacht, war nur etwas von der bezeichnung bb70 und so verwirrt. ich kann dämon nur recht geben, nimm die günstige shimanoversion.


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2012)

danke
danke
dämon?
muss ich gleich mal nachgucken


----------



## enduro pro (3. Mai 2012)

jojo, die günstigen....für das geld kaufst du dir gleich 2 oder 3 und kannst mal wechseln und hast das ganze jahr immer ein frisches lager....kannst mir gleich 2 mitbestellen, ich brauche auch wohl ein neues


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2012)

guter tip
aber leider zu spät

"...immer ein frisches lager"
(aber du verwechselst da nichts - oder?)


----------



## diddie40 (3. Mai 2012)

denke ja gerade darüber nach hinten auf 10-fach umzurüsten. die frage, die sich  uns bei einer der letzten ausfahrten stellte war, kann ein 9-fach schaltwerk mit einem 10-fach trigger kombiniert werden. nach langem suchen ist wohl so, dass das weder bei shimano noch bei sram möglich ist. das übersetzungsverhältins von schalthebel zum schaltwerk hat sich bei beiden geringfügig geändert. man braucht also einen neuen trigger, neue kette, neue cassette und ein neues schaltwerk.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Mai 2012)

richtig Diddie
Würde aber auch nicht auf 10 Fach umrüsten,da der Verschleiss ziemlich hoch ist
(Habe am Demo auch 10 Fach und habe schon 1 Kette runter,und das beim Bergabfahren.....laß es lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (3. Mai 2012)

ich würd auch sagen das lohnt nicht...zumal, wo willst du da was ändern???? zusätzliches 36ger ???

hab gestern noch ein 32ger vorn montiert und muß sagen das das super läuft im teuto...kommst überall hoch ( bis jetzt ) und ist weniger schalterei und klapperei...bin zufrieden...


----------



## kleinOtze (3. Mai 2012)




----------



## diddie40 (3. Mai 2012)

ja mir ging es um das 36er hinten.
aber es gibt eine deore 9-fach cassette mit 12 - 36 zähnen, vielleicht probier ich die mal


----------



## kleinOtze (3. Mai 2012)

@ diddie40 ... ich hab 10fach und würde lieber 9fach fahren, gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2012)

sacht mal
kann man räder gut finden,
nur weil die irgendwie so aussehen?

guckt mal dieses rad 
das gefällt mir

und das dollste:
es hat ne wlan hr-bremse


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Mai 2012)

Das ist mal ein cooler Trend!
W-lan Bremsen.
Funktioiert das eigentlich nur wenn ein Hot-Spot in der Nähe ist??

Möglicherweise funktioniert das aber über Blue Tooth, dann kann man die Bremse auch mit dem Handy betätigen, oder jemand anderes macht das für dich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (3. Mai 2012)

nur doof wenn alle auf der gleichen Frequenz senden ...  Massenbremse


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2012)

jeder darf mal - aber immer schön der reihe nach


----------



## rigger (3. Mai 2012)

Überm Tretlager sieht man hinter dem Sitzrohr die Bremsleitung über die Schwinge laufen.


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2012)

das kann nicht
ich hab´s aus erster hand
von evil rider
was der sagt, stimmt






leitung ist im rahmen und der kettenstrebe verlegt


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Mai 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Überm Tretlager sieht man hinter dem Sitzrohr die Bremsleitung über die Schwinge laufen.



Neeee, das ist das W-lan Kabel!!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Mai 2012)

soweit ich weiss, hat der sympathische Evil die leitung am Entlüftungsstutzen des Bremssattels befestigt (kein Scherz, das geht scheinbar).


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Mai 2012)

Der Entlüftungsstutzen liegt ca. 1-2 cm neben dem normalen Anschluß. Da ist es keine Kunst das zu ändern. 
Normal geht die Bremsleitung aber gerade ab. Er hat scheinbar einen Winkeladapter angebracht. Auch das ist aber keine Hexerei. Bietet sich aber an, wenn die Kettenstrebe offen ist und man die Leitung durchziehen kann.

Trotzdem sehr schon clean das Bike.


----------



## enduro pro (3. Mai 2012)

evils voltage ist schon nicht schlecht und hat massig potential der rahmen...
nur der typ hat ne vollmacke 

und das ding ist wohl seeeehhhr leicht


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Mai 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Überm Tretlager sieht man hinter dem Sitzrohr die Bremsleitung über die Schwinge laufen.





enduro pro schrieb:


> evils voltage ist schon nicht schlecht und hat massig potential der rahmen...
> nur der typ hat ne vollmacke
> 
> und das ding ist wohl seeeehhhr leicht



A propos leicht!

Hey Faicel ich habe jetzt auch einen Porno-Helm!!!


----------



## sx2cruiser (3. Mai 2012)

@scotti:bitte das passt farblich nicht zur dir,
In Lila ,Neon grün oder Rosa  aber Porno =
GOLD;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sx2cruiser (3. Mai 2012)

Sieht sehr chic aus


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Mai 2012)

hat am samstag jemand lust auf willingen??


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte mal an Winterberg oder Warstein (Kallenhardt) gedacht.
Faicel will Sonntag.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Mai 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> . Er hat scheinbar einen *Winkeladapter* angebracht. Auch das ist aber keine Hexerei.
> .


 
du meinst das mit der w-lan bremse stimmt gar nicht ?
zum mond fliegen ist kein problem aber sowas soll nicht funktionieren?
ich frage morgen mal den chef von "crazy achmed gadgets & co gmbh"
ich will jetzt so ein teil haben.
ich will ich will ich will!
jojo! stimmt das jetzt oder nicht?


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Mai 2012)

rigger hat behauptet das da eine Bremsleitung ist.
Ich hatte behauptet das das ein W-lan Kabel ist.

Oder blue tooth!

Aber Mondlandung, das war doch nur ein Fake!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Mai 2012)

sonntag winterberg wenn wetter o.k. wäre ich wohl auch dabei....samstag ist arbeiten angesagt....


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Mai 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Aber Mondlandung, das war doch nur ein Fake!


 
immer noch besser wie ein ami oder ein russe.
hieß der typ zufällig wicky?



Suche : W-Lan Bremsanlage


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jojo! stimmt das jetzt oder nicht?



der mond ist ferngesteuert 
das weiß doch jeder
ich übrigens auch

was war jetzt mit dem wochenende??


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Mai 2012)

der prezi möchte gerne am sonntag nach wibe
stimmt doch, oder prezi!?
wenns wetter passt würde ich wohl auch gerne
ketta bestimmt auch, sach ich jetzt mal.....
ghostrider hat gesacht, faicel hätte gesacht, sonntag wibe ist doof weil man 1,5 stunden am lift anstehen muss....
stimmt das faicel? mach mich nich fettich........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (3. Mai 2012)

fahrt nach warstein...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Mai 2012)

Also Saskia und ich haben gerade gequatscht und entscheiden das spontan und wetterabhängig. Bock hätte ich schon aber das Wetter soll bescheiden werden und ich hätte auch eher Bock auf Warstein, wenn ich die Videos so sehe. Auch in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass man in WB so lange ansteht.

Fänd aber gut, wenn wir uns nochmal sehen bevor wir 4 Wochen in den Ostblock abdüsen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Mai 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> der mond ist ferngesteuert
> das weiß doch jeder
> ich übrigens auch
> ??


 

wer steuert ?


----------



## rigger (3. Mai 2012)

und Sonntag hab ich keine Zeit... 

Wäre direkt wieder mit nach warstein gekommen...


----------



## sx2cruiser (3. Mai 2012)

@schlabber das Wetter soll nicht so gut werden
Geht davon aus das es viele abschreckt,so wie
Scotti meinte "iiiiiiiii nass da werden meine Sachen 
schmutzig ";-)


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Mai 2012)

der scotti will ja nur nicht, dass sein neuer ff-helm nass wird,
da lösen sich sonst die selbstgemachten carbonlook-aufkleber ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Mai 2012)

Doppel LOL


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Mai 2012)

kann leider nur samstag...und fahre nach willingen...DH Strecke Testen mit neuem Dämpfer!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Mai 2012)

Außerdem gehen bei schlechtem Wetter die selbst gemalten Platzangst Aufkleber von meinen Aldi Klamotten ab


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Mai 2012)

du trägst klamotten vom top designer aldi? cool!!
dann musst du unbedingt auch die nachgemachten platzangstdecals von aldi nehmen
ich glaub die laufen unter dem label topkraft...oder so..
die kosten natürlich etwas mehr, aber dafür sind die mit den aldi klamotten kompatibel und gleichzeitig wasserfest...


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Mai 2012)

Hätte ich das eher gewußt. 
Aber als Beweis, daß ich die Aldi Klamotten kenne, bei Feinkost Albrecht heißen die Sportsachen Crane!


----------



## diddie40 (4. Mai 2012)

mit eingebauter videocam


----------



## ricobra50 (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute viel spass in Willigen !!!!!
Ich bin 2 Tage in Eifel und dann fahre ich nach  Luxemburg
( 1 bis 2 Tage).


----------



## jojo2 (4. Mai 2012)

viel spass richard
ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich dieses wochenende innen park möchte
is dann immer alles so kompliziert und so angestrengt
maryland wär ne alternative


----------



## ricobra50 (4. Mai 2012)

Danke Jojo!!! Schönes Video !


----------



## xen54 (4. Mai 2012)

Habt ihr Tipps, um die Schaltung wieder etwas zu justieren?
Es lassen sich nicht mehr alle GÃ¤nge reibungslos fahren...
Ich hab die SLX 10s von Shimano dran.

Hab das bei meinem alten Fahrrad mal probiert, aber danach war es eher schlechter als besser 


Oder sollte ich es besser zum Fahrradladen bringen und es machen lassen? Wieviele â¬uros nimmt der einem dafÃ¼r ungefÃ¤hr ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (4. Mai 2012)

Du kannst die endanschläge fürs große und kleine Ritzel am schaltwerk verstellen und noch die Spannung des zuges (Stellung des Schaltwerkes über dem ritzel) am Schalthebel, dort wo der Schaltzug austritt kann man drehen.


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2012)

recht einfach das ganze....zuerst die endanschläge einstellen, sodas dei kette da kleine sowie das große ritzel erreichen kann aber nicht darüber hinaus läuft...

dann die kette auf das 2 kleinste ritzel stellen und den zug soweit vorspannen, das die kette leicht am dritten ritzel "kratzt" und dan eine halbe umdrehung zurück...dann sollte alles sauber laufen...ganz einfach halt...


----------



## Totoxl (4. Mai 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> recht einfach das ganze....zuerst die endanschläge einstellen, sodas dei kette da kleine sowie das große ritzel erreichen kann aber nicht darüber hinaus läuft...
> 
> dann die kette auf das 2 kleinste ritzel stellen und den zug soweit vorspannen, das die kette leicht am dritten ritzel "kratzt" und dan eine halbe umdrehung zurück...dann sollte alles sauber laufen...ganz einfach halt...



Soweit richtig, aber man muss das Grundwissen haben welche Schrauben ich in welche Richtung drehen muss  Und da liegt für die Meisten das Problem


----------



## xen54 (4. Mai 2012)

Richtig, darum gehts! 

Hat denn jemand zufällig die gleiche Schaltung wie ich (SLX 10s) oder die 9er und kann mir sagen, welche Schraube in welche Richtung gedreht werden muss?

Ansonsten schon mal danke, das klingt erstmal wirklich sehr einfach


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2012)

die schrauben am schaltwerk sind in der regel mit H= high und L= low gekennzeichnet also oberer und unterer anschlag....

beim trigger ist es reinschrauben und rausschrauben, sprich zug verkürzen ( spannen ) und verlängern ( entspannen ) 

die endanschläge werden über die kleinen schrauben am schaltwerk justiert und das schaltwerk ansich über den trigger wie schon oben beschrieben....


----------



## xen54 (4. Mai 2012)

Okay. Während dem Einstellen vorne aufs mittlere Kettenblatt, oder?

Sollte ich da dann anschließend auch neu justieren?


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2012)

wenn du 3fach fährst ist mitte o.k. bei 2fach das große....


----------



## xen54 (4. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, ich werds mal ausprobieren 
Danke!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2012)

sonntag regen und kühler...wer dann lieber im teuto spontan ne runde machen..wer mit möchte melden...winterberg läuft micht weg 

je nach wetter auch gern nen langes end fahren...5 täler tour oder so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Mai 2012)

ich kann dir die neuen strecken beim chrisxrossi empfehlen,
viele kurven,viele kleine sprüngchen.


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2012)

aber da geht es immer so viel hoch, oder


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. Mai 2012)

wasn los leute morgen keiner lust mit dem kleinen Pascal nach Winterberg zu fahren????

Bitttöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Mai 2012)

Watt haste denn eigentlich fürn Dämpfer?


----------



## diddie40 (4. Mai 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> beim trigger ist es reinschrauben und rausschrauben, sprich zug verkürzen ( spannen ) und verlängern ( entspannen )
> ....


 alles soweit richtig, nur wenn ich am trigger die schraube reindrehe, verringere ich die zugspannung, also entspanne ich den zug, wenn ich die schraube rausdrehe erhöhe ich die zugspannung, bei der ganzen feinabstimmung drauf achten das der trigger sich im gleichen gang befindet wie die kette hinten auf dem ritzel


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Mai 2012)

ja Jungs, was ist mit morgen, also Samstag? Hätte Zeit ein bischen zu biken. Wer hat LUst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (5. Mai 2012)

diddie, du hast recht...mein denkfehler...  warscheinlich ist die schaltung nu ganz kaputt


----------



## jojo2 (5. Mai 2012)

es könnte regen geben
also
bleibt vor dem bildschirm!

ein tip von marc b

(aber ab 2:10 gucken, reicht)


[ame="http://vimeo.com/41187732"]Hey Coach! Ep. 1 - Cornering on Vimeo[/ame]

(und nicht die ersten 2 tage nach vollmond üben)
und die bunten lichter ab 2:15 sind neu von rock fox - müsst ihr kaufen!!)


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2012)

wer regenscheu ist sollte nach teutonien kommen.
bikewetter !


----------



## jojo2 (5. Mai 2012)

ich kenn jemanden, der kennt facebook
und da heißt es, dass die strecken in winterberg unter wasser 
standen oder stehen oder so
ich fahr deshalb morgen früh nach und in teutonien
noch jemand da?


----------



## Ketta (5. Mai 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich kenn jemanden, der kennt facebook
> und da heißt es, dass die strecken in winterberg unter wasser
> standen oder stehen oder so
> ich fahr deshalb morgen früh nach und in teutonien
> noch jemand da?



wir wollen auch!
11h?
wo?


----------



## enduro pro (5. Mai 2012)

bin dabei....brochterbeck um 11.00  is das o.k. für euch????


----------



## Zico (5. Mai 2012)

Wetter doof!!!


----------



## Ketta (5. Mai 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> bin dabei....brochterbeck um 11.00  is das o.k. für euch????



jau, anschließend bei dir eis und/oder marzipantorte?!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Mai 2012)

och, da kenn ich schon so nette lokalitäten wo es das gibt..oder selbst mitbringen, nen kaffee dazu kann ich wohl stellen und die hütte auch


----------



## rigger (5. Mai 2012)

Also wenn es so bleibt dreh ish hier noch ne runde, muss mich ja auf den Ketta besuch am Di vorbereiten!!

War auch schon seit Di nicht mehr biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (5. Mai 2012)

also 11.00 uhr bocketal....ist das so genehmigt?????


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Mai 2012)

genehmigt


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> , muss mich ja auf den Ketta besuch am Di vorbereiten!!
> 
> ...


 

wie sehen die vorbereitungen aus ?
darf man an dem  date teilhaben ?


----------



## jojo2 (5. Mai 2012)

(11 uhr oh mann, dann muss ich aber früher  wieder weg)
egal 
ich hab grad tonnenweise girsch und hopfen 
aus dem boden gezogen
bring  ich morgen mit für salat und so
müssta dann aber ohne mich essen

und guckt mal, was ich vorhin gezeigt bekommen habe
in groß gucken
[ame="http://vimeo.com/8426920"]RARE on Vimeo[/ame]

den oder anderen konnt man wieder erkennen - ne?!


----------



## rigger (5. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wie sehen die vorbereitungen aus ?
> darf man an dem  date teilhaben ?



Klar komm vorbei, treffpunkt ist an der Freilichtbühne auf der Brücke über die B403 1830Uhr


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Mai 2012)

wollen wir den Treff morgen nicht mal in den Hüggel verlegen? Aber nur wenn alle dafür sind!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Mai 2012)

to TB....auf die nächsten 50.....


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Mai 2012)

Oh, der ist auch schon in der Operator-Klasse? 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Teuto!
Denk an die Torte gleich!


----------



## rigger (6. Mai 2012)

Alles gute tb!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. Mai 2012)

schönes ding heute...alle gut drauf und das wetter hat auch gehalten...
was will man mehr...

TB, mittwoch kommt die ketta in den teuto...oder hast du zeit uns noch mal die 5 täler tour zu zeigen???? sie kommt so gegen 14.00 uhr...und sie will kilometer machen


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Mai 2012)

*tb du alter teutonenterminator
alles gute zum geburtstag von den gralwächtern!!!*

hast was verpasst
war mal wieder schicke runde heute!!!
jojo hatte tortenstress...
scotty stolpert sogar über kleine Bäume (was machen die rippen?)...
enduro wollte zwischendurch ohne kette fahren...
zico, ach der zico, einfach unkaputtbar...
ketta im ungewollten dauerbremsmodus...
und mn trainiert für den gral.....

das beste kam am schluss
vielen dank an den netten brochterbecker bewirtschaftungsverein


----------



## jojo2 (6. Mai 2012)

ach tb
du hattest geburtstag
mensch hätste doch was gesacht
hätt ich dir  ein bißchen was für´n salat mitgebracht
(üballaunig wie ich heute war, hatte ich nämlich vergessen,  
der brochterbecker tafel was von meinem girsch da zu lassen)

mensch 62 bist du jetzt! bestes alter!
super!


----------



## jojo2 (6. Mai 2012)

so
das waren meine glückwünsche
bei mir gab´s heute russische zupftorte (spezial) mit johannisbeergeele 
und natürlich geschlagene sahne dazu.

ketta
so kann es in der pfalz aussehen
(das video hier meinte ich)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20692/h


und in winterberg soll es ziemlich matschig gewesen sein

prezi
das war bestimmt spassig!


----------



## kleinOtze (6. Mai 2012)

@ TB Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (6. Mai 2012)

hey tb, hast du wirklich das zwischenziel in der zeit von 50 jahren geschafft?
jetzt bloß cool bleiben, damit dir nicht zu früh der saft ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sx2cruiser (6. Mai 2012)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag tb
@scotti du bist durch und durch der ZERSTÖRER
@schlabber der Park war leer, DH und der 
Natur Trail war wie leer gefegt ;-)
Eure runde hört sich auch nach viiiiiiel Spaß ;-)
@prezi du warst  nicht zufällig in Winterberg ?!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Mai 2012)

Tja, ist eben doof gelaufen. So was kann eben immer mal passieren.
Wie ich schon zu Enduro sagte:
Wer  nichts riskiert, kann keine Fehler machen.
Wer was riskiert, kann sich auch schon mal auf die FreXXe legen. 

Aber ist  ja nichts passiert ...

am Bike. (o.k. Pedal ist krumm)
Aber meine Rippen ...... aaaaaauuuuuaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (6. Mai 2012)

Oh ha...gute Besserung Scott-bussi!!!


----------



## jojo2 (6. Mai 2012)

oh scotti. das ist ja doof
gute besserung!

ich hatte auch mal schmerzende rippen ganz lange zeit
denn die waren beim radfahren einfach gebrochen
musse vielleicht mal röntgen lassen


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Mai 2012)

Happy Birthday TB! (Wäre ja traurig, wenn du dir selbst dein eigenes Video hochladen müsstest...)



Und Enduro: Glückwunsch zum 10.000 Kommentar in diesem Thema


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Mai 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> oh scotti. das ist ja doof
> gute besserung!
> 
> ich hatte auch mal schmerzende rippen ganz lange zeit
> ...



Ach nööööööö, röntgen ist über. Bei geprellten oder angeknacksten Rippen kannst eh nix machen ausser den Schmerz heroisch ertragen


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Mai 2012)

sx2cruiser schrieb:


> @schlabber der Park war leer, DH und der
> Natur Trail war wie leer gefegt ;-)
> @prezi du warst  nicht zufällig in Winterberg ?!



bei dem wetter kein wunder dass da nix los war
oder war´s etwa trocken!?!?
warst du in willingen oder wibe?
der prezi war jedenfalls in winterberg
da hättet ihr euch eigentlich sehen müssen
ich hatte heute morgen auch noch kurz überlegt da hinzufahren........

@papajoe: ein würdiges solo für tb 

@scotty: nicht lachen, nicht niesen und beim kack.. nicht drücken...dann geht´s! gute besserung


----------



## sx2cruiser (6. Mai 2012)

Lachen und Niesen ok aber NICHT drücken das wird sehr 
schwierig Scotti 
Schlabber es war Xtrem geil im schlamm zufahren,war Super 
Wibe war ich, sch....., nächstesmal prezi ;-)
Werd morgen die Strecken weiter rocken ;-) ;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Mai 2012)

lachen geht, niesen ist scheiXXe, kaXXen kann ich morgen was zu sagen


----------



## kleinOtze (6. Mai 2012)

@TB ... hier, hab ich extra für dich vorm Spiegel aufgenommen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xFP_RbBCLw&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Happy Birthday Sexy Birthday Card Greetings Happy Buttday!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2012)

danke danke für die vielen glückwünsche,dass baut einen alten mann wieder auf.
das hohe alter hat aber auch seine vorteile,in willingen bekomme ich dank seniorentarif die liftkarte ab jetzt 3 euro billiger und in winterberg sogar 4,50 euro.

einen der partygäste(ich nenne keinen namen) hat es in den morgenstunden noch vom bike geschmissen,schöner fetter cut über dem rechten auge,nun sieht er noch lustiger aus wie vorher.
gute besserung fb.


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> TB, mittwoch kommt die ketta in den teuto...oder hast du zeit uns noch mal die 5 täler tour zu zeigen???? sie kommt so gegen 14.00 uhr...und sie will kilometer machen


 
jau mittwoch paßt,5 täler ist auch ok ,reichlich km und hm .
der rochus muß auch noch ins programm.
also 6 täler tour !


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau mittwoch paßt,5 täler ist auch ok ,reichlich km und hm .
> der rochus muß auch noch ins programm.
> also 6 täler tour !



das hört sich doch gut an...dann machen wir das so...ich werd mit andrea die zeit ausmachen und wir kommen bei dir vorbei....


----------



## ricobra50 (7. Mai 2012)

TB  ----Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2012)

scotty, was macht dein "körper"....tut noch alles weh  stuhlgang gehabt


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2012)

programm für mittwoch

6 dunkle täler gilt es zu durchqueren, 35 dunkle kilometer zu überstehn,
6 mal wirst du am limit sein und dann am ende vor glück schrein.
(melodie von "über sieben brücken mußt du gehn")


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2012)

mach mal ein video mit dir und dem lied und deiner gitarre 

heut abend jemand lust auf "feierabendrunde"????


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> TB  ----Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!!!


 

danke,wenn ich so weiter mache hole ich dich noch ein.


----------



## Totoxl (7. Mai 2012)

Da ist man einmal nicht online und schon verpasse ich Tb Geburtstag. Voll fettes sorry.

Aber hier extra nochmal für dich deine Lieblingsfolge Frauentausch

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyXlAbaBqug"]Frauentausch - Zwischen ErdbeerkÃ¤se, Leberwurst und Kindermilch      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (7. Mai 2012)

Danke der Nachfrage!
Stuhlgang  -  alles i.O.!
Dachte erst, ich brauche zum A.... abwischen einen Zivi, 
aber ging auch!!
Socken anziehen geht auch!

Aber alles Andere  -  aaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## rigger (7. Mai 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Da ist man einmal nicht online und schon verpasse ich Tb Geburtstag. Voll fettes sorry.
> 
> Aber hier extra nochmal für dich deine Lieblingsfolge Frauentausch
> 
> Frauentausch - Zwischen ErdbeerkÃ¤se, Leberwurst und Kindermilch      - YouTube





Dein Terrortorium!!! 

Wat ne hohle nuss...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2012)

danke toto,ich überlege jetzt ernsthaft ob ich mir wieder einen fernseher anschaffe.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Mai 2012)

Scotti..., ich trau mich irgendwie nicht zu fragen...aber...komm..., nur Andeutungen....


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2012)

karsten, ich sachs mal so....war nicht sein tag gestern  

fing schon auf den ersten metern an mit knarzender kurbel und schmerzen im knie, der sattel zwickte und das tempo war zu hoch...

ging halt so weiter bis zum "touchdown"

na scotty, treffen um halb 7 zu ner netten runde teuto???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Mai 2012)

Im Grunde reicht mir das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2012)

mehr war auch nicht  war nicht so spektakulär  

aber schön war's...ihr wolltet doch auch immer noch mal vorbeischauen...wird zeit, sieht im moment besonders gut aus der teuto


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Mai 2012)

Jo, da hast du absolut recht! Bei uns ist nur immer iregdnwas dazwischen gekommen..., erst das Wetter, dann ist das Scratch gebrochen, jetzt fahren wir kommende Woche in den Urlaub..., vor mitte/ende Juni geht da garnix mehr...


----------



## jojo2 (7. Mai 2012)

mal wieder was in eigener sache
das hier ist mir heute mittag zugespielt worden
http://cafe.naver.com/analo9/3876
tut wohl irgendwie nicht
ach egal
frohes schaffen noch
scotti
nich lachen


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2012)

hey schlabber...der tip mit flatout war gut...heut angerufen, am 22. mai fahre ich hin...


----------



## jojo2 (7. Mai 2012)

flatout wg. deiner gabel?

da wollt ich meine gabel auch immer mal hinschicken,
aber dann hätt ich ja keine für mein rad,
also hab ich´s bislang gelassen

aber du nimmst meine lyrik doch bestimmt gerne mit,
dann könnte  ich die abends direkt wieder einbauen...


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Mai 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Scotti..., ich trau mich irgendwie nicht zu fragen...aber...komm..., nur Andeutungen....



Nun ja, wie das eben so ist. Es war wohl nicht mein Tag.
Erst hat die Kurbel, die enduro mir aufgeschwatzt hat, geknarzt,
dann ist ihm die Kette trotz neuer Kefü ( hatte ich ihm mitgebracht) abgefallen.

Ach ja, mir ist da auch noch ein Mißgeschick passiert.
Schöner schmaler Singletrail, bis auf Melvin waren alle weit zurück gefallen,
Kurve rechts, antreten, Kurve links, antreten, Start der Flugphase mit heftigem Einschlag in die Botanik!
Bin einfach nach einer Kurve beim Antritt mit der Pedale an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben. Genauer gesagt, mein Rad ist hängen geblieben. Ich bin solo noch über den Lenker weiter "gefahren".
Dumm gelaufen eben. Die Wurzel war aber echt schlecht zu sehen.


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2012)

gabel kann ich selbst warten....der vivid dämpfer, der schlürft doch und bekommt dort dann neues öl und ein wenig "pflege"  fahre morgens hin und schaue zu wie es gemacht wird...falls teile getauscht werden müssen sogar auf garantie...  super service und total nett am telefon der gino...ich freu mich schon auf einen entspannten vormittag mit lernfunktion....


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Mai 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Scotti..., ich trau mich irgendwie nicht zu fragen...aber...komm..., nur Andeutungen....





enduro pro schrieb:


> karsten, ich sachs mal so....war nicht sein tag gestern
> 
> fing schon auf den ersten metern an mit knarzender kurbel und schmerzen im knie, der sattel zwickte und das tempo war zu hoch...
> 
> ...



Wenn du mich abholst und mir mein Rad ins Auto hebst.
Außerdem knarzt mein Kurbel immer noch (hatte die nicht bei dir auch schon geknarzt???)


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2012)

Schöner schmaler Singletrail, bis auf Melvin waren alle weit zurück gefallen....

na, das kann ich so nicht bestätigen..meine bremsscheibe hat von der spontanbremsung geglüht und andrea hat an der hinterradnabe gelutscht  beim nächsten mal fährst du besser hinten, dann siehst du die "linie" besser


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2012)

nö, bei mir war alles bestens.......und wenn du schon nicht mal mehr dein rad ins auto bekommst, dann solltest du doch eher mit golfen anfangen 

meine güte..ich wundere mich immer wieder wie man mit so viel mist schreiben 268000 hits hinbekommt...hallo, alle mal melden die hier so amüsiert mitlesen...na, wer traut sich...raus nu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (7. Mai 2012)

Klar daß deine Bremsscheibe glüht ( Stichwort Angstbremser )

Außerdem war Andre hinter mir und hatte mir schon wieder auf die Beine geholfen und mein Rad gecheckt als ihr um die Ecke gekommen seid!
Wir haben noch kurz überlegt den Grill anzuwerfen 

Nö, Golf spiele ich erst wenn ich so alt aussehe wie Du!!!

Aber ich mag dich trotzdem


----------



## jojo2 (7. Mai 2012)

der krefelder online
grüsse!

so
und jetzt schnell in den wald
jäger suchen


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2012)

och, so ne wurst hätte ich da schon noch essen können, zeit war ja genug als du dort mit den büschen gekuschelt hast 

mach dir nix drauß, nächstes mal wir alles besser


----------



## ricobra50 (7. Mai 2012)

...schöne Grüße aus der Eifel,












​
mit meinem Freund Manni bei bestem Wetter

bis dann
Richard


----------



## jojo2 (7. Mai 2012)

der richard!
schöne grüße
nach ...
luxemburg?
viel spass noch


sehen toll aus die bilder
(tschuldigung, ja, ich geh ja schon duschen)


----------



## avid49 (7. Mai 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Nun ja, wie das eben so ist. Es war wohl nicht mein Tag.
> Erst hat die Kurbel, die enduro mir aufgeschwatzt hat, geknarzt,
> dann ist ihm die Kette trotz neuer Kefü ( hatte ich ihm mitgebracht) abgefallen.
> 
> ...


Das gibt es ja nicht.......Samstag ist mir das gleiche passiert,super Trail,Christian war mal wieder schon weg......und dann,mit der Pedale blieb ich hängen.......Aufschlag mit der Brust auf Vorbau und Lenker,trotzdem weiter gefahren.....keine Kontrolle mehr.........Überschlag!!Kurz vor dem Stacheldraht komm ich zum liegen!!!Moped heile,aber Mann angeschlagen!
Ich sach nur,wer nich stürzt fährt nich am Limit.......sacht auch Julian!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Mai 2012)

Richi! Schöne Grüße in die Eifel! Das ist doch hier, oder nicht?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ"]Teufelsloch      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Und Scotti: Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen auch Scottis..., oder so ähnlich 
Hauptsache alles ist heile geblieben. Voltaren! Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Mai 2012)

ich würd ja sagen
wer nicht stürzt hat länger zeit rad zu fahren 

hey richi,
tolle aufnahmen
sieht ja fast aus wie am gardasee....
grüße von den ketten!!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Mai 2012)

diddie du musst ja immer trainieren,
hast deswegen ja keine zeit alle filme durchzugucken
aber nimm dies zur erholung
(obwohl is eigentlich zu  aufregend - will man sofort selbst auf´s rad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (8. Mai 2012)

danke jojo, wirklich nettes filmchen.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Mai 2012)

mir gefällt die ganze umsetzerein nicht wirklich...flow ist anders.....


----------



## xen54 (8. Mai 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> meine güte..ich wundere mich immer wieder wie man mit so viel mist schreiben 268000 hits hinbekommt...hallo, alle mal melden die hier so amüsiert mitlesen...na, wer traut sich...raus nu....



Ich schau bestimmt 3-4 Mal am Tag rein, aber immerhin hab ich auch schon ein paaar Beiträge gesponsort 

Schaltung einstellen hat übrigens gut geklappt. Danke nochmal!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Mai 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mir gefällt die ganze umsetzerein nicht wirklich...flow ist anders.....


 

hast recht , flow ist anders,dass sind  schon 2 stufen mehr,,,,
,bighighflowhigherflower,,,,,oder so.
geile fahrtechnik,geile bilder.


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Mai 2012)

eigentlich fährt da in dem video unser richi mit dem manni rum!
sieht doch aus wie auf seinen fotos!!!


----------



## rigger (8. Mai 2012)

Schade ketta das es heute nicht klappt.... 

Aber ihr wolltet ja eh nochmal vorbeikommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ihr tapferen Teutonen!

Ihr werdet alle nicht jünger! Denkt schon mal an später, wenn ihr nicht mehr so fit seid.
Ich habe da eine einmalige Gelegenheit für euch!!!
Neeeeiiiiiin, ich habe kein Interesse!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...888&uuid=bbcf1a2b-d54b-420a-85c8-d54dd3b45c52

Ist von meiner Mutter, aber so einige von euch könnten es bestimmt gebrauchen. Das nächste Teutonen-Race kommt bestimmt!!


----------



## Ketta (8. Mai 2012)

@tb: hast du dies schon gesehen?

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20870

was ziehst du morgen an?


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Mai 2012)

Super Video!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Mai 2012)

nö den kannte ich noch nicht aber solche videos mag ich.
tolle idee sich vom einheitsbrei abzuheben.
was ziehe ich morgen an ?
gute frage,ich war heute noch shoppen ,werde aber alles morgen wieder umtauschen,
paßt alles nicht zu den five- ten.
wann bringen die endlich mal schuhe auf den markt die nicht aussehen wie turnschuhe von aldi?


----------



## der krefelder (8. Mai 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> der krefelder online
> grüsse!
> 
> so
> ...


----------



## enduro pro (8. Mai 2012)

noch ne gute runde heut gemacht und alte wege wiederentdeckt und gleich gerockt...schöne sachen dabei...da freut man sich odch gleich das frühling ist...


----------



## kleinOtze (8. Mai 2012)

@Ketta...das Video ist echt gut!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2012)

hier ein erster eindruck vom neuen trail,ist steiler wie er aussieht.


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2012)

schönes ding.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> @tb: hast du dies schon gesehen?
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20870
> 
> was ziehst du morgen an?


 
jetzt weiß ich es ,,,ein op-hemd ,,,bis gleich



Erstmal vielen vielen Dank. Oh mein Gott. 22000 Klicks in einem Tag. Kaum zu glauben. Vielen Dank an alle die unser Video gesehen, geliked und weitergeleitet haben. Unglaublich. Wir saßen gestern mit offenem Mund vor den PCs und kamen gar nicht drauf klar was überhaupt passiert. Vielen Dank. Auch für das veröffentlichen bei facebook!

Und um die Fragen mal zu beantworten und um zu klären weshalb wir dort drehen konnten hier mal ein kleiner Infotext.

Das Krankenhaus steht leer. Dort befinden sich auf verschiedenen Stationen und Ebenen Künstler, die dort jeweils einen Raum zugewiesen bekamen und den nach ihren Vorstellungen gestalten konnten. Wenn man aufmerksam ist bemerkt man bereits etwas davon im Video. 

Damit kommen wir nämlich auch schon zu den Schwierigkeiten des Videos. Es gab einfache Regeln für uns. Fragen wenn wir besondere Dinge machen wollten oder Objekte bearbeiten mussten, Aufpassen mussten wir ebenfalls auf zwei Stationen in denen eine Kinoproduktion den Film über Nikki Lauda drehen wollte. Wir standen dementsprechend auch unter Zeitdruck und mussten an einem Wochenende das meiste abgedreht haben. Deswegen versammelten wir uns Anfang April und drehten ein Wochenende intensiv im Krankenhaus. Zu dem Zeitpunkt befanden sich die meisten Räume noch so wie sie von dem Krankenhauspersonal zurück gelassen wurden und wir konnten uns nach Lust und Laune entfalten. Für die Szene am Anfang ( der Protagonist wacht auf ) stellte man uns einen Raum zur Verfügung der immer noch so eingerichtet ist wie zu den Dreharbeiten. Diesen Raum haben wir genauso wie die Bäderabteilung im Krankenhaus mit Kunstblut und anderen Objekten dekoriert, um eine gewisse Endzeitstimmung zu erzeugen. Dies war auch nur möglich, da die Mutter eines Teammitgliedes im Krankenhaus eine Station betreut und uns die Möglichkeit geben konnte dort zu drehen und zu fahren. Natürlich nur in Absprache mit den anderen Künstlern, welche aber durchweg begeistert und interessiert waren von dem Projekt.

Hier der Link zur Website des Kunstprojektes: http://endstation.wildscreen.de/

Die Dreharbeiten zogen sich über mehrere Wochen hin. Wo wir zuerst noch ein ganzes Wochenende drehen konnten verlief der Rest schleppend. Insgesamt haben wir etwa einen Monat das Video gedreht, geschnitten und bearbeitet. Hierbei muss man die Arbeit von Fabian Herzig erwähnen, der viel Zeit in Dreh und Schnitt investiert hat und dem zu verdanken ist, dass der Film als harmonisches Gesamtkonzept erscheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2012)

??
tb bist du unter die filmemaker gegangen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2012)

ähhhmmmm,dass ist lange her und ich brauchte das geld wirklich.


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2012)

TB, hier scheint schön die sonne und andrea ist unterwegs...wir sind um 14.00 am treff...


----------



## ricobra50 (9. Mai 2012)

Eifel


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Mai 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Eifel



die serengeti lebt


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Mai 2012)

Der Scotti lebt auch, aber die gerade erwachte Bikeparksaison ist für mich vorerst unterbrochen. 
Ich war heute erst beim Arzt und dann im Krankenhaus. 
Ergebnis:
2 Rippen sind gebrochen. 
Das bedeutet mind. 3 Wochen Pause.


----------



## ricobra50 (9. Mai 2012)

alles Gute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Scotti


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Mai 2012)

Scotti..., gute Besserung und auf dass du keine Erkältung mit Schnupfen und Husten bekommst!


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Mai 2012)

boah
jetzt ein paar dicke rippchen auf´m grill...mhhhh 

apropos
gute besserung scotti 

gesundheitlich meine ich natürlich
seelisch is da ja nix mehr zu retten...oder was meinst du jojo?

aber 3 wochen musste nicht warten
wenn du es morgens alleine aus dem bett schaffst
was bestimmt schwer genug ist beim zweifachen rippenbruch
es beim kaXXen gut läuft
du dir vor lachen den bauch äh... die rippen halten musst

dann solltest du so schnell wie möglich mit dem radeln weitermachen
lockeres radeln geht immer...
aber pass auf baumähnliche gebilde auf...
haste ne rolle zuhause, das wäre safe für dich..
und nein, ich meinte nicht die prinzenrolle.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (9. Mai 2012)

Oh man Scotti, du musst doch nicht in jeden Haufen treten!!! Gute Besserung.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Mai 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> haste ne rolle zuhause, das wäre safe für dich..
> und nein, ich meinte nicht die prinzenrolle.....



eine Rolle trage ich doch immer am Mann!

Du doch auch, nennt sich Pocke!

Hat aber leider nicht geholfen

Mit dem alleine aus dem Bett ist so eine Sache, das ist tatsächlich das mit Abstand schmerzhafteste. Der Rest geht so. 
Aber eine Erkältung mit Husten und niesen wäre echt kaXXe!!


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Mai 2012)

Hi Faicel schon gesehen?
Dein Porno Helm ist bei BMO Top of the Day fÃ¼r 249â¬!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2012)

wie passend scotti,
schau mal was ich gestern per pn bekommen habe:

*wie sagte damals schon lucius annaeus seneca:
"wo keine gefahr ist erntet man auch keinen ruhm.
in gleicher weise verfährt das schicksal.
es sucht sich die tapfersten als gegner aus, 
an manchen geht es verächtlich vorbei.
die menschen mit größter kühnheit fordert es heraus und führt all seine Kräfte gegen sie ins feld"*

da hat sich das schicksal aber den falschen ausgesucht,bin mir sicher das du weiterhin eine dicke rippe riskieren wirst.


* 



*


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2012)

die heutige 6 täler tour hat die ketta mit angezogener hinterradbremse gefahren und trotzdem nicht einmal gejammert,nicht zu glauben.
warum können männer das nicht ?


----------



## Papa-Joe (9. Mai 2012)

Oh man, Scotty, immer wenn ich hier in letzter Zeit was von dir lese, hast du dich wieder abgelegt und deinen Körper, dein Rad oder beides Zerschunden...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (9. Mai 2012)

Gute Besserung Scotti!!!


----------



## Ketta (9. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die heutige 6 täler tour hat die ketta mit angezogener hinterradbremse gefahren und trotzdem nicht einmal gejammert,nicht zu glauben.
> warum können männer das nicht ?



ich war die angezogene hinterradbremse ja schon von sonntag gewohnt...

schön wars 
danke an tb und enduro fürs guiden

@ scotti: machs doch wie die ketten, gebrochene wirbel und rippen stören doch nicht beim radeln. knochen lebt von druck, je mehr druck, desto schneller sind die rippen wieder zusammen


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die heutige 6 täler tour hat die ketta mit angezogener hinterradbremse gefahren und trotzdem nicht einmal gejammert,nicht zu glauben.
> warum können männer das nicht ?



Ja, ja, die Ketta ist schon eine ganz Harte!! Meinen vollen Respekt hat Sie allemal. In der Pfalz ist sie uns auch schon davon gefahren.
O.k. bergab hat sie noch Steigerungspotential.
Dafür macht Sie sich nicht ständig kaputt


----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2012)

scotti
mit meinen gebrochenen rippen
hab ich angefangen rolle zu fahren
und videos zu gucken

ich sach dir eins:
das is echt schaiße
fahr lieber rad im wald und guck danach videos und dann
fährst du wieder rad im wald und guckst dann videos
so geht die zeit auch rum

danach habe ich angefangen, richtig rad zu fahren
gebrochene rippen sind ne lehre für´s leben
ich danke meinen heute noch

ketta
jetzt weiß ich auch, woher du das mit fuß rausstellen hast
ich war nicht sofort drauf gekommen

richard
du hast es gut
mach weiter so


----------



## derearl (9. Mai 2012)

Nabend zusammen, 

Da hier so der ein oder andere aus der Nähe ist, mal ne Frage:

Hat jemand zufällig noch nen 26er HR Laufrad mit 150mm Einbaubreite und 12mm Steckachse rumfliegen?
Meine Felge ist gerissen und bin mir nicht sicher ob der Ersatz bis zum Bike-Kurzurlaub über Himmerfahrt im Harz noch fertig wird. Daher hier mal besser frühzeitig fragen 

Grüße Earl


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2012)

hey scotty....gute besserung und nicht immer ne dicke rippe riskieren 

sorry, mußte sein...ich mag dich ja auch....

ja, die ketta...geht den berg hoch wie ne bergziege  und wir haben mal wieder alle richtig gemacht...kaum zuhause hat es angefangen zu schütten...

die nächste lange tour geht richtung iburg...

hinterrad kann ich leider nicht anbieten....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. Mai 2012)

Hey Markus du Penner,gut das der Pascal gesagt hat geh zum Arzt,und hat der Pascal recht gehabt;-))  gute Besserung.komme am weekend mal vorbei...Hausbesuch mit pferdesalbe.heil schneller


----------



## sx2cruiser (10. Mai 2012)

Tja Scotti hab mir 2 bestellt damit ich
 Der Porno König für lange zeit bleibe ;-)


----------



## sx2cruiser (10. Mai 2012)

Ach Scotti Gute Besserung ;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Mai 2012)

Danke, danke, danke!

Hinterrad habe ich auch nicht, aber ich suche einen kompl. Laufradsatz 20/150 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (10. Mai 2012)

derearl schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig noch nen 26er HR Laufrad mit 150mm Einbaubreite und 12mm Steckachse rumfliegen?
> Meine Felge ist gerissen und bin mir nicht sicher ob der Ersatz bis zum Bike-Kurzurlaub über Himmerfahrt im Harz noch fertig wird.



mensch earl
wenn du zufälligerweise die woche nach himmelfahrt im harz wärst, könnten wir uns dort evtl. zum rumtouren treffen und ich würde dir "meine-die-ich-immer-dabei-habe-ersatz-felge" leihen, aber übernächste woche ist dein kurzurlaub dann schon vorüber, oder?
davor kann ich sie dir leider nicht leihen, da brauche ich sie selber als reserve für winterberg... da geht doch immer soviel kapoooooohhht...

naja, mein wille war da
viel tinte ist geflossen
aber geholfen hat´s dir leider nix....


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Mai 2012)

@earl
vergiss was ich grad geschrieben habe
ich hab die felge grad noch einmal vor meinem geistigen auge gedreht
rund ist anders
ellipsenförmiger rundlauf würde besser passen
so weich wie die ist, mit den ganzen höhen und seitenschlägen....
gleichmäßige speichenspannung? was ist das?
frag mal schulte69 oder den prezi.....die können das seit unserer tour in wuppertal bestätigen 

mit gutem gewissen könnte ich die nicht verleihen......


----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2012)

@Ketten wann seid ihr denn Himmelfahrt in Wibe anzutreffen?


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Mai 2012)

am 17. (himmelfahrt) + 18. den ganzen tag
am 19.05. reisen wir morgens ab


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Mai 2012)

17..........................18.....................................19

er kam...................er sah.............................er siegte

vergesse das abflattern bitte nicht,,also jetzt nicht das auf dem bike,dass natürlich nicht, sondern das abflattern von unserem  claim.


----------



## Zico (10. Mai 2012)

Gute Besserung!!!



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Der Scotti lebt auch, aber die gerade erwachte Bikeparksaison ist für mich vorerst unterbrochen.
> Ich war heute erst beim Arzt und dann im Krankenhaus.
> Ergebnis:
> 2 Rippen sind gebrochen.
> Das bedeutet mind. 3 Wochen Pause.


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Mai 2012)

Laufradsätze in 150mm x12mm hab ich noch bei mir rumliegen!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. Mai 2012)

So noch ein versuch--------- Hat am Samstag jemand lust und Zeit mit mir nach Wibe zu fahren????

Bittööööööö


----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2012)

Sa vor Muttertag!!! Never!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Mai 2012)

ich würd gerne mitkommen Pascal, hab aber leider keine Zeit.


----------



## M.N. (10. Mai 2012)

Hat am Sa. und (oder) Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine Tour im Teuto?


----------



## diddie40 (10. Mai 2012)

habe samstag und oder sonntag zeit für ne tour im teuto


----------



## M.N. (10. Mai 2012)

Am Sa. was wäre dir für eine Zeit recht? Bei schlechtem Wetter kann man ja auch auf So. wechseln! Oder halt auch fahren gehen (am So.)!


----------



## diddie40 (10. Mai 2012)

mir ist das im moment völlig egal, warten wir doch mal ab, wer noch mit möchte.

chris, hast du am we überhaupt keine zeit? sonst fände ich ne tour bei und mit dir auch nicht schlecht


----------



## enduro pro (10. Mai 2012)

Am Sonntag wäre ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derearl (10. Mai 2012)

@schlabber: Doch auch die Woche danach bin ich zufällig auch im Harz, allerdings dann mit der Dame und das Radlen wird dann etwas anders ausfallen  Für den Inhaber des heiligen Teutonengrals ist das sicher keine Herausforderung 

@chrisxrossi: Cool Danke! Das beruhigt. Hab aber heute Meldung von meinem Händler bekommen, das er es noch rechtzeitig schafft wenn ich ihm die neue Felge morgen bringe und die sollte der Postmann morgen bringen. Wenn nicht melde ich nochmal bei dir!

War von euch heute zufällig jemand im Hüggel?

Grüße
Earl


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Mai 2012)

derearl schrieb:


> @schlabber: Doch auch die Woche danach bin ich zufällig auch im Harz, allerdings dann mit der Dame und das Radlen wird dann etwas anders ausfallen  Für den Inhaber des heiligen Teutonengrals ist das sicher keine Herausforderung



tja, aber den heiligen teutonengral konnte ich nur deswegen gewinnen, 
weil meine dame immer mit mir radeln geht 
herausforderungen sind relativ....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Mai 2012)

Ja..., da hättest du dich in "schlabberspeichen" umbenennen können


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 17..........................18.....................................19
> 
> er kam...................er sah.............................er siegte
> 
> vergesse das abflattern bitte nicht,,also jetzt nicht das auf dem bike,dass natürlich nicht, sondern das abflattern von unserem  claim.



flattermann hab ich genug
wieviel claim braucht ihr denn? mit was kommt ihr?
mindestens doch mit monstertruck, bandstage, gogos, bierwagen, etc... dezenter wäre peinlich...


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Mai 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> mit was kommt ihr?
> mindestens doch mit monstertruck, bandstage, gogos, bierwagen, etc... dezenter wäre peinlich...


 
wir werden trampen und unter freiem himmel auf der jogamatte unseren ort der ruhe finden.ich bringe eine kleine auswahl meiner gewürzteesammlung mit ,da redet es sich leichter und macht den geist frei.
wir sehen uns wenn die antilope den pfau füttert


----------



## rigger (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn der Teuto schon die Esoterikschiene fährt wird er ordentlich was auffahren!! 

Ich freu mich auch schon!!


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Mai 2012)

er macht mir angst


----------



## rigger (11. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre ja am do nach wibe, soll ich noch jemanden aus ms mitnehmen, fahre abends wieder zurück.

Pascal könnte ich dann do das laufrad abholen? Morgends oder abends is mir egal.


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2012)

weil ich grad nix zu sagen hab,
verlink ich mal ein video, das marc b gepostet hat
[ame="http://vimeo.com/41759883"]Ultramundane on Vimeo[/ame]

aber das *wichtigere *ist eigentlich meine neue signatur, 
die wollt ich noch schnell eben zeigen bevor es zu spät ist
danke schlabber


----------



## rigger (11. Mai 2012)

coole Vid!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (11. Mai 2012)

tja jojo...diddie und prezi
in 4 std und 15 minuten wird es ernst!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Mai 2012)

nur noch 2h 40min


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2012)

1:58
oh gottohgott
ich hab so ein komisches gefühl im bauch


----------



## schrist (11. Mai 2012)

Nabend Leute!
Habe übers WE seit langem mal wieder den weiten Weg von Aachen nach Ibbenbüren auf mich genommen und mein Bike im Schlepptau!
Mich würde es freuen, wenn wir vielleicht am Sonntag mal wieder die Trails im und am Teuto unsicher machen würden!
Da ich im Last-Minute-Biking leider keinen Eintrag gefunden hab, wollte ich hier mal fragen wie die Lage bei euch so ist und ob ihr euch am WE auf ne Tour trefft, dann würde ich dazu kommen!

Gruß ausm Zug!
schrist - der eigentlich Region Aachen unsicher macht


----------



## Prezident (11. Mai 2012)

nächste woche gehts nach winterberg (endlich) hab gehört der ein oder andere von euch wird auch da sein
man wat freu ik mir schon darauf endlich den kopf freiblasen 
jo schlabba hoffentlich bekommen wir da urlaub ich würd sogerne nach dem 24h rennen auf allen vieren nach hause kriechen


----------



## Prezident (11. Mai 2012)

schlabba 49 minutes left !!!


----------



## Prezident (11. Mai 2012)

ich hoffe du sitzt schon vor dem pc und bist startklar für die anmeldung!!


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2012)

die coole sau
der ist bestimmt grad noch beier eisdiele
immer schön locker bleiben jungs 42 minutes left...


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2012)

nele was machst du denn online??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. Mai 2012)

Wann sind die 24h semmering?

Ab  wann bist du in wibe prezi?


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Mai 2012)

am 11.+12. august

soooo, noch 6 minuten....
ich geh noch eben auto waschen...


----------



## enduro pro (11. Mai 2012)

jetzt schlabber, jetzt.......


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2012)

und???
und

jetzt???


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2012)

yeah!
versenkt!
danke schlabber!!!



jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwo ein fahrrad finden bis august


kurze frage in die runde
hätte jemand mal ´nen fahrrad für mich 
am liebsten freeroider 
für 3- 4 tage im august 
kommt geputzt zurück


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Mai 2012)

ohhhhh sch...........sseeeeeee
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
wir sind angemeldet!!!!!!! 

vorläufiger teamname: sk-racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2012)

ich hoffe,
beim rennen bst du schneller als ich


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Mai 2012)

so,
ich bin jetzt weg
muss noch schnell mein allmountain beim pascal abholen
damit ich im August evtl schneller als jojo bin...


----------



## enduro pro (11. Mai 2012)

sk-racing is cool  

schlabber for president


----------



## M.N. (11. Mai 2012)

Der Termin für So. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12947


----------



## schrist (11. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich dabei!
Danke!
Bis Sonntag!


----------



## rigger (11. Mai 2012)

Zeitplan fürs Festival:
iXSDirtMasters-Zeitplan-2012


----------



## diddie40 (11. Mai 2012)

danke schlabber, mein puls steigt ja jetzt schon.
die videos vom rennen zeigen mir das die strecke ja ganz ok ist, aber wenn man ständig so drängler im nacken hat und das ganze im rennfieber, oh je, was das wohl wird


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2012)

... drängler im nacken...
du willst also ganz vorne mitfahren
cool
dann brauch ich auf meine zeit ja nicht so zu achten


von wegen training und so sachen:
morgen nachmittag fahr ich mit nele im hüggel und
sonntag geht´s noch einmal nach winterberg
(da hab ich auch noch plätze im wagen frei)


----------



## diddie40 (11. Mai 2012)

wann seit ihr denn morgen im hüggel?


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Mai 2012)

Werde wohl am Samstag zu 99% beim Dirt Masters mit einem Sohn vor Ort sein und würde mich freuen ein paar von euch mal persönlich zu treffen Also wer einen kleinen blonden Jungen mit Schwarz/Roten O´Neal Trikot auf den Schultern des Papa sieht einfach anquatschen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Mai 2012)

Och Willi..., schade! Das wäre die Chance gewesen. Wir sind im Urlaub aber danach sieht man sich bestimmt mal!

Schöne Grüße an alle hier und bis demnächst. Schlabber, Otto wir wünschen euch viel Spaß in Winterberg. Viel Erfolg und immer schön Gas geben!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Mai 2012)

Karsten, ich wünsche euch viel Spaß in Slowenien und ihr werdet da ganz sicher auf eure Kosten kommen Hier ist noch ein wenig Anschauungsmaterial und in diesem Jahr bekommen wir ganz sicher noch eine Runde hin
Also schönen Urlaub


----------



## Ketta (11. Mai 2012)

@ karsten und saskia: die ketten wünschen euch auch einen schönen urlaub!!!


----------



## rigger (11. Mai 2012)

Schönen Slowenie Urlaub! neid!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Mai 2012)

Danke euch! Bis bald


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Mai 2012)

@williwildsau: 
ja echt schade jens, wir sind ab mittwoch abend in wibe. am samstag morgen geht´s dann für ne woche richtung harz... wir werden uns aber schon noch irgendwo über den weg laufen 

@jojo+diddie+prezi
drängler hinter UNS  ?? never!!!
wenn hier einer drängelt dann werden wir das sein 

apropos drängeln:
http://www.webcountdown.de/?a=U4wyizq


----------



## jojo2 (12. Mai 2012)

äi *andre*
ich brauch nicht drängeln.
ich werde die andern fahrer alle hinter mir haben!

(denn wir fahren doch im kreis ne? 
24 stunden lang. dann hat man ständig jemanden 
hinter sich und leider gottes auch vor sich. das ist wie in meiner 
lieblingsgeschichte. der hase und der igel...)


*jens*
ich halte ausschau nach euch gespann

*dieter*
heute nachmittag ab wahrscheinlich 13/14  uhr sind wir im hüggel
aber das lohnt sich nicht für dich - würde zu langweilig für dich
nele hat zwei angstbesetzte stellen auf der dh-strecke in winterberg
und das willl sie noch ein bißchen üben 
heute im hüggel und morgen in winterberg
nach winterberg können wir auf jeden fall leute mitnehmen 

*karten und saskia*
viel spass!


andre 
danke für die neue signatur


----------



## kleinOtze (12. Mai 2012)

Hmmmm auf Wibe hätte ich auch Lust, aber muss leider arbeiten ... dank Chris bin ich jetzt stolzer Besitzer einer neuen dicken Jacke von o'neal, und somit wieder parktauglich.


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Mai 2012)

kleinOtze:unverwundbar sozusagen.

Kann leider am WE nicht mit Euch biken, ich muss ja den Schnaps für Euch brennen! Also Schnaps mit Slush bei mir in Winterberg am gewohnten Treffpunkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (12. Mai 2012)

Werde Donnerstags so ab 7:30-8Uhr in WB Eintreffen 
Wer ist denn noch vor Ort außer der Schlabber?


----------



## Prezident (12. Mai 2012)

Chris sehr gut getarnter Slush mit 60%igen das wird spaßig


----------



## rigger (12. Mai 2012)

Der rigger wird so ab 10 eintrudeln...


----------



## kleinOtze (12. Mai 2012)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, ich hab alles probiert um frei zu bekommen, aber an einem Feiertag findet man so gut wie kein Vertretung. Schade...hat gern an Chris Slush-Bude ein Slush mit Umdrehungen geschlürft ...ich will ordentlich viele Fotos sehen!!!!


----------



## M.N. (12. Mai 2012)

Bin mit Jana am Fr. um 19 Uhr in Winterberg vor Ort, Zelten bei den Jungs aus Borken (sind bis So. Abend da)! Sehen uns am bekannten Treffpunkt beim Christian!


----------



## M.N. (12. Mai 2012)

Eintragen nicht vergessen! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12947

Bis Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Mai 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Wer ist denn noch vor Ort außer der Schlabber?


 
der fb und ich sind von donnerstag bis  sonntag in wibe.


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre Sonntag auf jeden Fall nch Wibe, evtl. auch Freitag.
Habe noch freie Plätze im Auto.
Wie sieht´s auf Zico, Faicel, Enduro,...?


----------



## enduro pro (12. Mai 2012)

bin dabei....auf jeden fall am sonntag, vielleicht auch schon eher 

also für sonntag ne platz reservieren bitte


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2012)

Jojo, was für dich???

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/509474


----------



## enduro pro (12. Mai 2012)

ne scotty, dann lieber dieses hier mit ein paar kleinen änderungen 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/509151/cat/42


----------



## diddie40 (12. Mai 2012)

wenn überhaupt ein froggy für jojo, dann ein kleines 43er.
der jo liebt doch das verspielte. also eher kürzer maximal 180mm federweg und relativ leicht.


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2012)

aber das Spezi ist schon weg!


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Mai 2012)

ich habe keine ahnung,ist ja bekannt.
aber bei dem speci müsste man die gabel,den dämpfer und die laufräder tauschen.
der rest ist so lala und der lack ein ooollllaalla.
was bleibt noch?
der schatten von einem demo .
als die ersten bikes beim händler standen habe ich mir die sofort angeschaut.
mein eindruck:sowas kann sich nur speci erlauben,kleinere hersteller würden in den bike-bravos dafür hingerichtet werden.


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2012)

Das Status ist m.M. nach eine Frechheit fÃ¼r fast 3000â¬! Die Ausstattung ist echt mies.
FÃ¼r 3500 gi ts das Demo. Das Norco Aurum hat fÃ¼r 3000â¬ einen super Test in der Freeride.

@jojo
ich finde das froggy gut


----------



## diddie40 (12. Mai 2012)

genau, es ist natürlich erst mal günstiger ein komplettbike zu kaufen, aber wenn man man weiß, was man will kauft man einen rahmen, den man will, ne schöne gabel, nimmt die laufräder die man sowieso hat.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2012)

Aber jojo wir sein Jimbo bestimmt weiter fahren und zusätzlich einen Downhiller anschaffen - oder?


----------



## jojo2 (12. Mai 2012)

hach
ihr verwirrt bringt, mich ganz durcheinander

und mal konkret:
ich will ein zweites rad
also eins, das mir so beim bergabrumpeln hilft 
wie das giant das macht. mir dem bin ich überhaupt das erste mal
über das zweite steinfeld in wibe geflogen, danach habe ich mich das 
auch  mit dem jimbo getraut und das gemacht.

mein jimbo will ich aber erst mal nicht anrühren
und die laufräder bleiben dran - hab ich mir so gedacht.

ab juli kann ich mir gedanken über ein neues rad machen.
und dann sprech ich mal den christian an, 
ob ich mal wieder eins von seinen probe fahren kann.

also danke für eure mühen, aber im moment sind´s noch perlen vor die sau


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2012)

welche Sau??


----------



## jojo2 (12. Mai 2012)

die letzten monate haben mein fettreserven ganz schön leiden müssen
ich gäbe zumindest ein prima und ziemlich saftiges spanferkel ab

aber perlen vor das spanferkel
haste das schon mal irgendwo gehört??


----------



## sx2cruiser (12. Mai 2012)

Nabend Scotti ,wollte auf jedenfall mit meine Dame hinfahren,
wenn da noch zwei Plätze frei sind kommen wir gerne mit ;-)
ansonsten sehen wir uns in WIBE;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2012)

Sonntag gebucht:
Enduro, Faicel und Dame!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2012)

jojo ich habe deine fettreserven gefunden! Sie sind bei mir. Kannst sie aber gerne wieder haben.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Mai 2012)

sehe die fettreserven als eine art aufprallschutz scotti.
was glaubst du wohl was dir  schon alles passiert wäre ohne eine gewisse pufferzone ?
dein  körper stellt sich aus dem trieb der selbsterhaltung auf deine fahrweise ein.
echt jetzt!


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Mai 2012)

Echt?

Warum sind die Puffer dann so ungünstig an den falschen Stellen verteilt?
Und geholfen hat's auch nix.

Jojo ich würde sie dir trotzdem gerne zurück geben.
Oder auch gerne an jemand anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (13. Mai 2012)

Für alle die noch nicht am Do. nach Winterberg fahren, ein Termin für eine Tour im Teuto!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12947

Ps. !Winterberg! Noch ein platz im T5 und im Zelt, Abfahrt Fr. 17.30 Uhr Emsdetten, zurück So. ca. 20 Uhr!


----------



## jojo2 (13. Mai 2012)

hach war das heute wieder mal ein tag! herrlichst!

sonne ohne ende in winterberg, die leute gut drauf, liftschlange kurz
und wir hatten unsern spass.
nele ((!) - nur wegen dir scotti) ist alle adventurestellen schön gefahren 
und wir konnten abends mit voll aufgedrehter musik
glücklich nach hause rollen - super!

solche tage sind durch nix zu ersetzen


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Mai 2012)

jojo du weißt einfach wie man mich wieder aufbaut.
Ein freundliches Wort hier, ein guter Ratschlag dort und alles wird gut.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Mai 2012)

hat am mittwoch jemand zeit für eine ruhige runde durch teutonien?
 ab 15:00 uhr wäre perfekt.


----------



## Totoxl (14. Mai 2012)

Da könnte ich mich wohl anmelden, sollte zu 95% klar gehen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Mai 2012)

So fertig Richard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Mai 2012)

dann mal los toto , es warten 2 neue trails auf dich.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php


----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php



kann das nicht lesen
bin aber neugierig
was steht da drin?


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Mai 2012)

oh,,,,,,da ist wohl was in die baggy gegangen,,,,,,,,,,
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12957

aber jetzt


----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2012)

jo
das kann sogar ich lesen
ach ja... ich hätt auch lust, mal wieder fahrrad zu fahren.
aber am frühen mittwochabend fahr ich zu meinem schwiederpappa, 
der hat geburtstag


----------



## Totoxl (14. Mai 2012)

Ist bei mir ja ähnlich, nur das TB nicht mein Schwiegervater ist und er schon Geburtstag hatte


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Mai 2012)

da haben wir wieder was gemeinsam toto,auch du bist nicht mein schwiegervater und hattest schon geburtstag.
wie klein die welt ist.


----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mir gefällt die ganze umsetzerein nicht wirklich...flow ist anders.....



häi enduro
noch so eins
nur etwas anders

wenn man sich beim filmen in seiner nähe aufhält, kann man sich ne schmucke 5d einheimsen, wenn der mal grad wieder vom felsen runter ist...


----------



## rigger (14. Mai 2012)

ja der Ray hats drauf!!


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2012)

ich kann auf eure verschwiegenheit zählen?
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21055/h


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Mai 2012)

Boaaaahhh hab ich das richtig gesehen?????

Eine Barrel-Role auf dem Tannen DH????

A new star is born! Auf zum Slop Style nach Winterberg, die Pros verblasen.
Die brauchen dazu eine Absprungrampe, die Luschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. Mai 2012)

hey ihr ketten...habt ihr ne heizung in eurem wohni???? mittwoch und donnerstach is schnee angesagt in wibe und dazu auch noch nachtfrost


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2012)

was hat ketta dir noch gesacht: denk doch mal optimistisch.
alles hat seine zwei seiten wie dieses wetter auch:
warme decken, kuscheln, heiße schokolade, glasklare luft
und ein haufen lachender gesichter wie immer bei den dirtmasters


----------



## enduro pro (15. Mai 2012)

das mit dem positiv denken hat sie zum scotty gesacht... 

am we wird das wetter ja auch schon wieder besser...


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2012)

zu dir auch. ich bin mir sicher - fast
aber wird ja schon

spircht irgendwas für ne unbenutzte fox36  talas 160mm rc2 von 2007(!)
für kleines geld an meinem rad?


----------



## diddie40 (15. Mai 2012)

das kleine geld?


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2012)

230


----------



## diddie40 (15. Mai 2012)

ich möchte mich eigentlich etwas zurückhalten mit kommentaren zu teilen, da die meinungen dazu so wie so ziemlich auseinander gehen, zumal ich die gabel nicht kenne. habe aber schon häufiger gehört, dass die talas nicht die beste ist, und wenn du auf die federwegsverstellung verzichten kannst, würde ich ne einfache air oder ne coil nehmen. die lyrik coil mit 170mm soll doch super sein.


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2012)

danke
fox oder rs - das ist wohl nicht nur ne technische frage
wenn du jetzt gesagt hättest: mach das! 
hätt ich das gemacht.
so halt ich mich auch mal zurück
und spar mein geld weiterhin


----------



## enduro pro (15. Mai 2012)

fox oder RS ist auch ne sache des "selber servicen könnens" ...

für RS gibt es alles was man braucht zu kleinen preisen in jedem online shop, fox kann man nur wenig teile online kaufen und für den rest gibt es toxoholix mit apothekenpreisen...das ist schon ein ausschlußgrund für mich, zumal die RS auch besser ansprechen und grad was die Dh kartuschen angeht auch die bessere dämpfung bieten... ich würd immer wieder ne RS kaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (15. Mai 2012)

nelli-pirelli rulez 

@enduro
das wetter in wibe kann den hüter des teutonischen grals nicht einschüchtern, NIEMALS 
(mist, meine reifen haben kein schneesymbol auf der karkasse....ach egal)

jojo hat recht
nur die heiße schokolade wird gegen slusheis mit schuss eingetauscht!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Mai 2012)

juuuhhhuuuuu!!!!!!!
kuschelrunde in wibe!!!!!!!!
das wird heiß !!!!!!!!!
der fb und ich in einem zelt,da brauche ich nicht mal einen schlafsack.


----------



## kleinOtze (15. Mai 2012)

@ jojo, das Video ist richtig gut!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (15. Mai 2012)

Leute ich wünsche euch viel Spaß in Winterberg  !!!!!
 Ich  bin 4 Tage in Holland Surfen  ( Hindeloopen)


----------



## enduro pro (15. Mai 2012)

viel spass richi und paß auf das dein kleiner mann nicht abfriert


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2012)

viel spass richard!
und nach dem surfen warmes wasser
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23163611"]aus der reihe: gruesse aus dem gestern on Vimeo[/ame]



kleinotze:
einen sammeldank von mir für deine netten kommentare heute
danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (15. Mai 2012)

TB, ich muss unser Date absagen. Die verrückten Feiertags Einkäufer gönnen mir das Radfahren nicht, durch erhöhten Konsum zwingen sie mich zur Mehrarbeit


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Mai 2012)

alles klar toto,
wenn die kachelmänner wirklich recht haben wird das sowieso nichts mit dem biken.


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Mai 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> viel spass richard!
> und nach dem surfen warmes wasser
> 
> 
> Nein -kaltes Bier !!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Mai 2012)

Winterberg:

Wetter ungemutlich mit Sonne/Graupel/Regen.
Im Slopestyle ist ein richtig fetter Startturm aufgebaut.
Die ersten Aussteller bauen auf, ist aber noch sehr ruhig hier.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2012)

cool
ein newsticker
hat nele schon clush, oder wie das heißt, bei dir gekauft?


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Mai 2012)

sooooo
wohnwagen und auto sind gepackt
es geht los...
dirtmasters: wir kommen 

wir sind dann mal weg...


----------



## sx2cruiser (17. Mai 2012)

Alles Jute zum Geburtstag ihr beiden 
(Richi &schlabber)und schlabber zeig
denen wo der teutonische Hammer 
hängt ;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Mai 2012)

Hey Faicel alles gut?
Man munkelt es gibt leichte Verluste bei Dir;-)


----------



## sx2cruiser (17. Mai 2012)

Das Wichtigste ist mein Ross  ist noch ganz
also ich bin hart im nehmen Scotti ;-)


----------



## kleinOtze (17. Mai 2012)

Bitte um erste Zwischenberichte für die daheim gebliebenen Frauen und Kinder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sx2cruiser (17. Mai 2012)

Da gib es nicht viel zu erzählen ,mit Pascal 
war ich in Willingen Super sonnig sogar Pascal 
ist Hummer rot geworden ;-)und Super voll sowohl Biker
als auch Alkohol-Leichen ;-)Freeride gerockt nichts spektakuläres;-)


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Mai 2012)




----------



## diddie40 (18. Mai 2012)

super gefahren


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. Mai 2012)

jo und der Faicel mutiert vom SXCruiser zur DemoRocketV2

war ein geiler Tag


----------



## jojo2 (18. Mai 2012)

ich war gestern in winterberg. ich kann ein biÃchen was dazu schreiben, war aber vor allem an der strecke vom rookiescup.
nach hause gefahren bin ich, kurz bevor schlabber seinen flutlich-seedig-run fÃ¼r das enduro rennen hatte. 
weiÃ also nicht, wie das ausgegangen ist.

tagsÃ¼ber waren er und prezi und ein anderer kumpel die endurostrecke schon mal abgefahren - das scheint ziemlich 
anstrengend gewesen zu sein - aber machte wohl auch sinn. 
so wussten die gestern schon, was die da heute erwartet und die strecke ist wohl nicht ganz ohne...
das enduro rennen findet heute ab 11 statt. die strecke ist 35 km lang, sausteile anstiege (schiebepassagen dabei!! sacht schlabber) 
und dann bei der krÃ¤ftezehrenden strecke immer wieder auch und grade zum ende hin, wenn man keine kraft mehr hat, 
teils ziemlich technisch und damit auch nicht ganz ungefÃ¤hrlich - sacht er. 
nach den erfahrungen mit der strecke im letzten jahr, wÃ¤re er mit ganz anderen erwartungen gekommen... flow sei anders. 
auf das rennen ist er wohl trotzdem heiÃ. schlabber, wildhaber und schley und so, erwartet schon ne echte herausforderung. 
ich hab ne menge bekannte fahrer gesehen. scheint richtig um was zu gehen.
schlabber wollte im seeding run (conti-track runter bei flutlich) nach mÃ¶glichkeit eine gute zeit fahren, 
um heute dann weit vorne starten zu kÃ¶nnen (dann muss man beim rennen nicht so viel Ã¼berholen). 
prezi hat sich wohl bei einem sturz leicht am fuÃ verletzt. ich weiÃ nicht, ob er heute startet, aber ich denke der wirdÂ´s probieren.

ansonsten: zum glÃ¼ck hatte christian wieder sonnenmilchfÃ¼r rigger dabei. (aber gestern morgen als ich ankam, 
war noch reichlich schnee oder hagel vom vortag zu sehen) 

der rookies-cup wurde bei herrlichem sonnenschein gefahren. und die strecke war bis zum start am frÃ¼hen nachmittag 
wieder ziemlich trocken und gut befahrbar.
es waren sogar viele zuschauer da. die massen werden aber wohl erst samstag kommen. 
gestern konnte man sich Ã¼berall noch gut bewegen. und trotzdem waren im wald viele leute, 
die die fahrer die strecke runterbrÃ¼llten. es war weitgehend der normale downhill mit einzelnen verÃ¤nderungen in der streckenfÃ¼hrung. 
das zweite steinfeld habe ich nur so aus dem augenwinkel gesehen, aber das zum beispiel war wohl mit schÃ¶n viel erde 
angefÃ¼llt und damit nochmal ein biÃchen entschÃ¤rft). es gab offenbar nur wenige stÃ¼rze und was man nachher so hÃ¶rte, 
sind die alle glimpflich abgegangen. 
meine nele hat den dritten platz bei den girls gemacht (von ursprÃ¼nglich fÃ¼nfen...)! das tolle fand ich, 
dass die zum zweiten lauf angetreten war, obwohl die schon beim ersten lauf im letzten drittel
Ã¼berhaupt keine kraft mehr hatte und deswegen dann im weichem gestÃ¼rzt ist - das ist einsatz. 
wow! dass es dann noch so gut geklappt hat... astrein! âaber ich glaub, ich brauch mehr konditionâ. recht hat sie.

diesmal wollte ich nur einen tag in winterberg bleiben, von heute mÃ¼ssen dann andere berichten. 
sind ja genug leute da


----------



## kleinOtze (18. Mai 2012)

@ jojo, danke ... das ist mal gute Berichterstattung!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Mai 2012)

Gratulation zu 3. Platz im internationalen, deutschen, weltweit gefürchteten Rookies Cup!!!

Darauf muß jojo aber mal einen ausgeben


----------



## rigger (18. Mai 2012)

@Pascal, Zico, Scotti, Feicel, fahrt ihr sonntag nach Wibe?


----------



## Totoxl (18. Mai 2012)

Schöner Bericht Jojo, and congratulations to the new Star....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (18. Mai 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> @Pascal, Zico, Scotti, Feicel, fahrt ihr sonntag nach Wibe?



Ja, aber ohne Zico. Dafür bringt Faicel seine deutlich bessere Hälfte mit


----------



## rigger (18. Mai 2012)

Hm bock hätte ich wohl am sonntag. wann.wollt  ihr sonntag los könnte euch ja mit dem bulli mitnehmen und ich bekomm das rad von pascal wieder.


----------



## sx2cruiser (18. Mai 2012)

Meine bessere Hälfte  wollte schon immer einen lebenden
DARTH VADER kennenlernen  Scotti


----------



## enduro pro (18. Mai 2012)

Darth Vader??? eher lord helmchen würd ich sagen 

der scotty , der alte bruchpilot...ick freu mir schon auf sonntach...


----------



## sx2cruiser (18. Mai 2012)

Pascal,Scotti meinte er wäre Sonntag um 8:30 in MS
Kommst du zu uns oder treffen wir uns bei dir?


----------



## rigger (19. Mai 2012)

Hat pfingstmontag einer bock auf warsteiner bikepark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (19. Mai 2012)

HeyHo!
Morgen jemand im Teuto???


----------



## Totoxl (19. Mai 2012)

Wann möchtest du denn los?


Ps: Gleich WiBe bei Red Bull
http://live.redbull.tv/events/54/red-bull-berg-line-2012/


----------



## Zico (19. Mai 2012)

....so gemütlich um 11e?


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich auch um 11 am Klippenparkplatz!


----------



## Zico (19. Mai 2012)

o.k.


----------



## Totoxl (19. Mai 2012)

11 sollte ich auch schaffen


----------



## jojo2 (20. Mai 2012)

wahnsinn!!

schlabber kam beim endurorennen unter die ersten 74!!
boah super
glückwunsch!!



prezi
dich hab ich nicht gefunden...
sollte ich mir ne andere brille aufsetzen?


----------



## Zico (20. Mai 2012)

... wer ist heute um 11 an den Klippen dabei?


----------



## sx2cruiser (20. Mai 2012)

Ich nicht


----------



## rigger (20. Mai 2012)

Prezi ist nicht angetreten da fußlahm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. Mai 2012)

schade
war wohl irgendwie be dem kettenklemmer passiert...
gute besserung

chainsuck sucks


rigger?
wieso bist du nicht in winterberg?


----------



## rigger (20. Mai 2012)

Bin Do wieder zurück, muss arbeiten und heute Bürokram erledigen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Mai 2012)

oh man was ein wochenende,,,,,gut das die dirt masters nur einmal im jahr sind.
hier was zum entspannen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12988


----------



## jojo2 (20. Mai 2012)

bist über der tastatur eingeschlafen,
oder bereitest du etwa einen längeren bericht vor?
sehr schön

ich trag mich mal für mittwoch ein

im juni kann ich nämlich wohl an keinem wochenende dabei sein
nächstes we braunlage (noch plätze frei)
dann willingen (noch plätze frei)
und dann wieder willingen (nele will das commencal mal wieder streicheln)
und dann...



und dann seid ihr ja schon bald weg


----------



## der krefelder (20. Mai 2012)

war ein ein brutales wochenende bei den dirt masters.
ein besonderer dank an christian, für die tolle betreung.


----------



## rigger (20. Mai 2012)

Pfingstmontag ist bei Karsten und mir wieder Willingen angesagt, mit dem DRK Bulli, also platz satt.


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Mai 2012)

ein herzliches grüezi aus dem schönen harz von den ketten!!

die dirtmasters, insbesondere das endurorennen, waren unerwartet hart aber geil!!

ohne euer anfeuerungsgebrülle, das kuhglockengeläute vom tb, dem sambuca vom chris, etc. wäre ich sicher nicht unter die ersten 74 geradelt. vielen dank an alle für den support... so macht racen spass 

beim nächsten rennen muss ich aber mal mit nem anderen bock fahren, dh-setup war doch etwas too much wie rigger sagen würde 

heute haben wir im bikepark-schulenberg gefühlte 50x den dh gerocktgeiles wurzelteil!!! 

wir können uns gar nicht entscheiden.... morgen nochmal bikepark, oder lieber ne schicke trailrunde.... oder einfach nur chillen..... haaach wat is dat schön hier....


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Mai 2012)

kann jemand sachdienliche Hinweise zum verbleib der Inhalte folgender Flaschen machen?:

2,5 Flaschen Tequilla
2 Flaschen Wodka
1 Flasche Havanna Club


der Krefelder:

my Pleasure!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Mai 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> kann jemand sachdienliche Hinweise zum verbleib der Inhalte folgender Flaschen machen?:
> 
> 2,5 Flaschen Tequilla
> 2 Flaschen Wodka
> ...


 
tut mir echt leid chrisxrossi aber da kann ich leider überhaupt keine angaben machen.
wenn ich den inhalt der flaschen irgendwo gesehen hätte würde ich mich bestimmt daran erinnern.
hört sich für mich an als ob da profis am werk waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Mai 2012)

Klingt für mich auch nach Profis!!

Ich glaube ich habe sogar einen davon gesehen

Der hatte sich hinter einer extra großen schwarzen Sonnenbrille versteckt, trug blaue jeans, so eine komische graue Latexjacke und sah doch sehr suspekt aus.
Besondere Merkmale:
Ein seliges Grinsen im Gesicht und ein leicht unsicherer Gang
außerdem hat er immer nach seine Zivis Herr Bert und Frau Eva gerufen


----------



## kleinOtze (21. Mai 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Klingt für mich auch nach Profis!!
> 
> Ich glaube ich habe sogar einen davon gesehen




@Scott-bussi, das kann nicht sein ... ich war doch garnicht dort


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Mai 2012)

TB´s Userbildchen könnte ein Hinweis sein.


----------



## der krefelder (21. Mai 2012)

ich habe die täter gesehen.konnte aber auf grund der späten tageszeit ,die gesichter
nicht mehr so genau erkennen.(dämmerung)
tut mir leid chrissxrossi kann dir leider nicht weiter.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Mai 2012)

ich will euch ja nicht stören,
aber das habt ihr echt noch nicht gesehen??
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21210/h


----------



## herby-hancoc (21. Mai 2012)

Das ihr immer Alkohol trinken müßt mann kann doch auch ohne spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (21. Mai 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Das ihr immer Alkohol trinken müßt mann kann doch auch ohne spaß haben


Aber den TB ohne Alkohol zu ertragen das schaffe ich nicht, auch wenn ich unter Alkoholeinfluß ganz dumme Sachen verabrede!!!


----------



## Totoxl (21. Mai 2012)

Das Video ist geil


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Mai 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> , auch wenn ich unter Alkoholeinfluß ganz dumme Sachen verabrede!!!


 
spüre ich da angst?
zittern   schon deine kleinen fliegenbeinchen?

deinen teamnamen für das endurorennen

"ich hasse menschen,tiere und pflanzen"

solltest du evtl. mal überdenken.


----------



## enduro pro (21. Mai 2012)

jo, video ist echt der hammer...super aufnahmen....
teamname??? hast du den FB für das bobbycarrennen winterberg 2013 angemeldet???


----------



## PilleMarl (21. Mai 2012)

Moin
Sorry aber ich hab es echt versucht auf den 413 Seiten die Informationen zu finden die ich suche.
Ich bin in Rheine stationiert und bin auf der suche mich nach Dienst etwas mehr zu beschäftigen bei dem Wetter als nur abzugammeln.
Ich bin sonst eig viel aufm Kalwes/halde hoppenbruch unterwegs und weiss jetzt aber nicht so genau wo ich was im Teutoburger Wald finde!
Da dieser ja auch nicht gerade klein ist wenn da jemand von euch Infos hat die er gerne mit mir teilen möchte kann er auch gerne ne pm an mich schreiben =) 

Vllt sieht man sich ja dann dort mal 
EDIT: Hätte es vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen das ich jetzt nicht so auf der Touren suche bin. Ich suche halt flowige Trails.
mfg Pille


----------



## rigger (22. Mai 2012)

hab mal schnell meine filmschnippsel zusammengeschnitten....


----------



## jojo2 (22. Mai 2012)

sehr schön 
und deine kamera lief
endlich auch mal dann, wenn du das wolltest


----------



## jojo2 (22. Mai 2012)

chrischtoph
du hast dich für morgen eingetragen
dein dämpfer schon wieder okay?

dann wirst du aber mein lautes schmuddelrad ertragen müssen.
für meine dämpferaufhängung krieg ich die ersatzteile 
nämlich erst in den nächsten tagen... 
darf ich trotzdem mit?


----------



## kleinOtze (22. Mai 2012)

@jojo, zufällig Lust Montag mit nach Willingen? Das kleine Mädchen auch einpacken und dann auf auf nach Willingen...ich verspreche, dass ich diesmal auch wieder mit zurück fahre


----------



## jojo2 (22. Mai 2012)

eigentlich ja und unbedingt
aber
wir fahren spätestens samstag früh in den harz
schulenberg ist jetzt als erste station geplant!
braunlage vielleicht,
wegen des faceliftes des liftes und der kabinen und so 
könnte es nämlich sein, dass man braunlage nun auch wieder sonntags 
und bei sonnenschein ansteuern kann - sonst steht man dort 1 stunde (ungelogen) am lift an.

evtl. (das  weiß aber noch keiner außer mir) bleiben nele (das kleine mädchen hier in groß: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/fc/46/fc46g52ehxh8/original_IMG_7903k.jpg ) 
und ich noch bis einschließlich montag im harz.


ähmm
war ich noch zu verstehen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Mai 2012)

ach jojo, hast du schon mal erlebt, das ich ohne mein bike bin  hab mir nen ersatz "geborgt", der auch schon mal dort drin verbaut war...mein bike hat morgen wieder mal 185mm federweg mit nem vivid in 222mm statt 216... paßt zwar rein, harmoniert mir allerdings nicht so gut wie der kurze...

zu deinem bike: ich bin kummer gewöhnt


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Mai 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hab mir nen ersatz "geborgt", der auch schon mal dort drin verbaut war...


 
das ist aber vorsichtig umschrieben,man könnte fast meinen das du vermeiden möchtest das der organspender bekannt wird.
*                kona*

*                          the undying*


----------



## rigger (22. Mai 2012)




----------



## Papa-Joe (22. Mai 2012)

Moin Rigger, sind bei dir noch zwei Plätze am Montag frei, für mich + Anhang?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Mai 2012)

hey Karsten bin dabei am montag...hohlt ihr mich ab im Krankenwagen ;-))


----------



## rigger (22. Mai 2012)

Für euch drei ist noch locker Platz im Bulli!!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Mai 2012)

ich geb's ja zu, der organspender ist ein kona, das ja durch meine goldenen hände den super "geborgten" dämpfer implantiert bekommen hat 

der stinker bekommt ihn ja am donnerstag wieder


----------



## brcrew (22. Mai 2012)

wenn ich es morgen zeitlich hinbekomme bin ich auch am start..
 chrisxrossi keine zeit? ich wäre für so nen slushi-automaten am parkplatz..


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Mai 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12988

hier nochmal der termin.

ich habe in winterberg wirklich jeden stand auf links gedreht und trotzdem weiss ich nicht was ich anziehen soll.der summer collection 2012 fehlt es aber auch wirklich an einem  roberto cavalli, karl lagerfeld oder giorgio armani .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (22. Mai 2012)

In 2012 sollen hautenge Oberteile, kombiniert mit FR- Shorts a absolut hip sein!
Wenn du das mit den Farben der Saison kombinierst: Schwarz mit zarten Akzenten in hell und dunkel schwarz liegst du bestimmt richtig und kommst in Saalbach auf jeden Catwalk!


----------



## kleinOtze (22. Mai 2012)

@Papa-Joe & Ghostrider...na klar könnt ihr mitfahren...dann sind wir zu sechst und es wird vom Sprit her günstiger . @Pascal, kommt man auf dem Weg nach Willingen nicht eh durch MS? Dann sammeln wir dich da ein...


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Mai 2012)

Cool!

Liegt Emsdetten auch auf euren Weg? Ansonsten könnten wir auch von Münster aus mitfahren.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Mai 2012)

brauche mal eure Hilfe.....hatt am wochenende jemand zeit mit mir im neuen Laden meiner Frau Laminatboden zu verlegen,ist wirklich dringen und ich könnte auf jeden fall hilfe gebrauchen!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (23. Mai 2012)

würde dir helfen, bin aber die nächsten 4 tage in moskau


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Mai 2012)

wird knapp heut bei mir. Den Treff zu mir verlegen ist zu viel verlangt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (23. Mai 2012)

Münster wäre besser Papa-Joe, Emsdetten wäre ein kleiner Umweg.
Müssten dann nur wissen wo wir euch abholen sollen. 

@ Pascal hab am WE keine Zeit, muss hier noch ordentlich was schaffen...


----------



## kleinOtze (23. Mai 2012)

Bin auch leider das ganze WE ausgebucht...muss Samstag und Sonntag arbeiten


----------



## sx2cruiser (23. Mai 2012)

Tach Rigger  ich würd gerne mitfahren wenn da noch Platz für mich und meine bessere Hälfte (Demo )


----------



## kleinOtze (23. Mai 2012)

wer ist denn bis jetzt alles dabei? Hab den Überblick verloren 

Rigger
Papa-Joe
kleinOtze
der Neffe von klein Otze
sx2cruiser


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Mai 2012)

nee rigger ich bin raus....muß Laden renovieren


----------



## kleinOtze (23. Mai 2012)

@ Papa-Joe ... ist mit Anhang dein Zweirad oder eine Person gemeint?


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Mai 2012)

War eine schöne Runde Heute, beim nächsten mal gerne wieder.
Hoffe keinen gebremst zu haben  
Teutobiker musst dich das nächste mal nicht gleich vor Ehrfurcht hinlegen  cooler Stunt.


----------



## kleinOtze (23. Mai 2012)

TB hat's zerlegt ... neeeeeiiiiin Gott warum war ich nicht dabei!


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Mai 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> @ Papa-Joe ... ist mit Anhang dein Zweirad oder eine Person gemeint?



Der Anhang ist meine Freundin (mit eigenem Rad^^)



rigger schrieb:


> Münster wäre besser Papa-Joe, Emsdetten wäre ein kleiner Umweg.
> Müssten dann nur wissen wo wir euch abholen sollen.



Wolbecker Str. Nähe Bahnhof. Genaue Adresse schicke ich per PN. Wie spät solls denn los gehen?


@ all: Morgen Mittag/Abend jemand Zeit und Lust ne Runde durch den Teuto zu drehen? Ich kann ab 16:00 Uhr in Ibbenbüren sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Mai 2012)

jau,
ich habe den scotty gemacht,mit der pedale einen baumstumpf aus dem boden gerissen und dann den salto pedalo front flip hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (23. Mai 2012)

MENSCH; MENSCH; MENSCH und ich war zu schnell und hab es nicht gesehen...hauptsache der baumstumpf ist noch heil und nicht am tb zerschellt....


----------



## nelli-pirelli (23. Mai 2012)

hier ist jojo
das war schön heute
schön schnell waren wir 
als wir auf dem rückweg waren 
schneller als die blitze

und dabei ist es dem tb dann passiert
volle kanne mit der linken pedale am
baumstumpf hängengeblieben und
den rausgerissen

ich bin übrigens mit einem rad gekommen und 
nun stehen hier zwei
nele findet das commencal supreme in rot
doch nicht so schlimm
wir passen auf das rad auch gut auf melvin 
fahren aber morgen erstmal in urlaub
wir sehn uns im oktober
euch alles gute
auch dir melvin


----------



## ricobra50 (23. Mai 2012)

Hat heute wieder richtig Spass gemacht!!!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (23. Mai 2012)

@Papa-Joe & sx2cruiser, habt ihr die Möglichkeit zum Parkplatz nasses Dreieck zu kommen, dann würden wir euch da einsammeln


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Mai 2012)

Zum Nassen Dreieck ist schlecht, wir haben kein Auto und mit Bus oder Bahn ist da kaum hin zu kommen.


----------



## kleinOtze (23. Mai 2012)

Dann holen wir euch von Zuhause ab, musst mir nur per PN deine genaue Adresse schicken.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Mai 2012)

@jojo
der lackierer nimmt für das umlackieren von rot auf lila 100 euro und stellt keine dummen fragen.


----------



## jojo2 (23. Mai 2012)

oh 
sehr schön!
(sie wollte allerdings diese grüntöne wie bei dem in winterberg)



mensch tb
jetzt hast du  noch was gut bei mir
deine connections sind sogar besser als meine


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Mai 2012)

bis oktober habe ich den preis für rot auf winterberg-grün.
gute weltreise und grüß den dalai lama,bill gates und den papst bitte von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2012)

ok kacke,
so ein kleiner stunt mit so großem bedürfnis sich zu verewigen.
fühlt sich an als hätte der fb mir einen seiner buntstifte zwischen die schulterblätter geschoben.
is nix mit pennen.
also was machen ???? richtig!!!! einen nächtlichen one man workshop...

thema: prävention im mtb-sport,,,oder wie verhindere ich mich bei jedem sturz bis zur hälfte des schlüsselbein einzugraben.

lösung:ein kampfsportlehrer muß mir zeigen wie man geschmeidiger  auf die fresse fällt.

zufällig kenne ich einen,termin wird vermutlich  in den herbst fallen.
wenn noch jemand interesse hat kann er sich gerne per pn melden.


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2012)

Oh man das wird ja ein Trip von Rentnern und Kaputten nach Saalbach:-(
Hoffentlich sind wir alle wieder fit bis dahin. 

TB jetzt hast du es selbst gemerkt. Der Wald ist unberechenbar. Springfichten, die einem das Vorderrad zerdellen, Baumstümpfe und Wurzeln die nach einem greifen wenn man nicht schnell genug ist, Steine die unmotiviert vors Vorderrad kullern ...

Ob das alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht oder ob da Claudia der Waldschrat die Finger im Spiel hat????


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2012)

jedenfalls hört sich das nicht gut an beim tb
übrigens hatte sich sein baumstumpf im farn direkt am weg versteckt

ich glaube aber, die wollen nur spielen, die waldgeister
der dalai lama hat gesagt



ach das erzähl ich später 
meine jugend habe ich in der bronx auf einer jungenschule verbracht tb
ich hab dort breits gelernt zu fallen,
aber vielleicht sollte ich einen auffrischungskurs mitmachen
schließlich kommt alles wieder
im herbst?
dann bin ich auch wieder zurück
ommm
leicht wie eine feder tb
leicht
ohhhhhmmm


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2012)

diddie!
online
grüße


----------



## diddie40 (24. Mai 2012)

grüße zurück


----------



## rigger (24. Mai 2012)

Also wir haben noch einen Platz frei Faciel.

Klein Otze
Neffe von KO
PapaJoe + Anhang (sorry kein gutes Namensgedächtnis...)
Rigger

Du könntest noch mitfahren Faciel aber mehr wie 6 gehen nicht in den Bulli mit Rädern.

BTW könntest du mir von Pascal mein Vorderrad besorgen? 
Dann könnte ich das am Montag mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> übrigens hatte sich sein baumstumpf im farn direkt am weg versteckt



War bei mir auch so. Ich sags ja echt hinterhältig diese Waldschrate!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Mai 2012)

Tach scotti, wann genau seid ihr in Saalbach? Wir wollen auf unserem Rückweg ausm Urlaub (um den 10.6) noch irgendwas einbauen. Und Saalbach kommt vielleicht auch in frage.

Gruß aus Kobarid


----------



## enduro pro (24. Mai 2012)

schade, schade... saalbach ist nen monat später... am 06.07. geht es los...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Mai 2012)

Hi,

asooooo..., dann bin ich bis zum Rest des Jahres plocken  Auf unserem hinweg hier nach Slowenien hatte noch alles geschlossen, demnach machen wir das jetzt auf dem Rückweg.

Schöne Grüße auch von Saskia!


----------



## kleinOtze (24. Mai 2012)

@rigger sx2cruiser wollte glaube ich auch noch mit


----------



## rigger (24. Mai 2012)

sx2cruiser = Faciel


----------



## kleinOtze (24. Mai 2012)

Ahhh hmkay...irgendwann hab ich alle Namen drin ;D


----------



## enduro pro (24. Mai 2012)

mein dämpfer ist zurück von http://www.flatout-suspension.de/ und ich muß sagen....

alles super und sauber und super schnell  also wenn jemand nen service für gabel oder dämpfer braucht ist der Gino genau die richtige anlaufadresse...auch tuning und anpassung an rahmen und fahrgewohnheiten ( umshimmen ) ist bei ihm kein problem....


----------



## enduro pro (24. Mai 2012)

am wochenende jemand im teuto unterwegs????


----------



## rigger (24. Mai 2012)

Könnte noch den grill einpacken und abends auf dem.parkplatz noch schön grillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sx2cruiser (24. Mai 2012)

Ich will  ich will  ich will auf jedenfall mitfahren, könntet ihr mich in MS
aufgabeln ?


----------



## rigger (24. Mai 2012)

Klar geht das! Könntest du mit papajoe nen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt finden wo wir euch aufgabeln können?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2012)

danke jojo,deine postkarte ist heute schon angekommen.
bevor du nach frankreich weiterreist solltest du unbedingt noch auf den eifelturm steigen,dass lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> TB jetzt hast du es selbst gemerkt. Der Wald ist unberechenbar. Springfichten, die einem das Vorderrad zerdellen, Baumstümpfe und Wurzeln die nach einem greifen wenn man nicht schnell genug ist, Steine die unmotiviert vors Vorderrad kullern ...
> ?


 
@scotti
meine motorsäge bekomme ich am dienstag wieder,die teermaschine klaue ich am mittwoch.
ab donnerstag dann alles wie besprochen.
anbei ein foto von unserem ersten kunden.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2012)

amcht kaputt,
was euch kaputt macht

grüße aus paris 
jojo im freien fall
hab grad zeit
wie eine feeeeder


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2012)

ach 
ganz vergessen:
kann man ja heute gucken
http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574595245/strength-in-numbers-worldwide-online-premiere


----------



## Papa-Joe (24. Mai 2012)

Sollte man auch gucken.
Prädikat: sehenswert!


----------



## rigger (24. Mai 2012)

na geht so...


----------



## jojo2 (25. Mai 2012)

tb
manche dinge beschäftigen mich lange,
so lange bis ich eine lösung habe.
problemlage:



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich habe in winterberg wirklich jeden stand auf links gedreht und trotzdem weiss ich nicht was ich anziehen soll.der summer collection 2012 fehlt es aber auch wirklich an einem  roberto cavalli, karl lagerfeld oder giorgio armani .



lösung: prada
beispiel (ein bißchen lang. is halt kultur und kein musikvideo für die jungen leute)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gl-kaGumng&feature=share"]PRADA presents "A THERAPY"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


eigentlich tb ist für dich nur das ende wichtig
aber dann fehlt der anfang
das is dann irgendwie blöd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (25. Mai 2012)

> lösung: prada



wie geil...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Mai 2012)

danke jojo für den tip,ich fahre heute nach kattenvenne und werde mal nach prada ausschau halten.
echt schick!
bin mir aber  nicht ganz sicher ob die schuhe nicht zu hohe absätze hatten , ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das die immer an den baumstümpfen hängen bleiben .

schade das du es in  in frankreich nicht mehr auf den eifelturm geschafft hast,paris soll aber auch schön sein.

bis montag


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> paris soll aber auch schön sein.
> 
> bis montag



Paris H.??

Ist das jetzt Dein Styling Vorbild? So von wegen Prada und so??

Der TB fährt jetzt mit einem kleinen Hündchen im Rucksack Freeride
Oder mit Swarovski Griffen??

http://media1.roseversand.de/product/370/1/8/1815214_1.jpg


----------



## enduro pro (26. Mai 2012)

der TB ist halt ein "geiler styler"


----------



## rigger (26. Mai 2012)

Gaciel wir brauchen noch deine Adresse wo wir dich abholen sollen. oder hat Karsten die schon?


----------



## kleinOtze (26. Mai 2012)

Nee hab bis jetzt nur die Adresse von Papa-Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sx2cruiser (26. Mai 2012)

Rigger hab dir meine Adresse geschickt(privat)


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Mai 2012)

Ich wünsche euch allen morgen viel Spaß in Willingen!
Und nicht übertreiben, es geht schneller als man denkt:

http://www.112-magazin.de/wafkb-retter/item/4395-sturz-mit-mountainbike-rettungshubschrauber

Es handelt sich bei dem Biker übrigens um Bobby Root!


----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2012)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen, gute Besserung an Bobby. Karsten weiß es gut genug was passieren kann...


----------



## kleinOtze (27. Mai 2012)

Oh ha...nur die Besten stürzen auf dieser Strecke! 

Rigger und ich starten morgen um sieben in Schüttorf, holen dann Papa-Joe + Freundin ab um danach den sx2cruiser in MS einzusammeln und dann geht's auf nach Willingen.


----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2012)




----------



## sx2cruiser (27. Mai 2012)

Wird morgenabend eigendlich gegrillt


----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2012)

Ich kann grill und so einpacken, müsstest dir nur was mitbringen...

Ich weiß auch garnicht ob mein grill für deine Fleichbrocken zugelassen ist gewichtstechnisch...


----------



## sx2cruiser (27. Mai 2012)

Wie ist der plan danach,grillen ?


----------



## sx2cruiser (27. Mai 2012)

Und wenn,wollte ich nicht einen ganzen Bulle mitnehmen


----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2012)

Ok ich nehm.den.grill mit, also grilfleisch mitnehmen.

Karsten bring deine barbecuesoße mit. Brot besorgen wir morgen früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (27. Mai 2012)

Nix los hier?
Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!!


----------



## sx2cruiser (27. Mai 2012)

Scotti geh Eis essen


----------



## Papa-Joe (27. Mai 2012)

Hat einer von euch ne Kühlbox? Sonst brauchen wir Abends gar keinen Grill mehr, das Fleisch wird im Auto auch so gar^^

Edit: Und noch was hinterher: Von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand ein paar Kartoffeln rumliegen, die er mitbringen kann? Lisa ist nämlich von der nur Blumen essenden Fraktion und wir haben leider nix mehr hier für sie. Rigger, bei dir in der Gärtnerei steht doch bestimmt ein reifer Kartoffelbaum, oder?


----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2012)

Kühlbox bring ich mit. Was vegetarisches bekommt sie bestimmt an der seilbar unten am lift.


----------



## kleinOtze (27. Mai 2012)

Kartoffeln hab ich glaub ich noch... Benutze ich als türstopper ... Bringe ich mit


----------



## zuberstar (28. Mai 2012)

Moinsen,
fährt heute zufällig auch noch jemand im Teuto oder sind alle Teutonen unterwegs?


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Mai 2012)

Jemand Lust Morgen mit nach Winterberg zu kommen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Mai 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Jemand Lust Morgen mit nach Winterberg zu kommen?


 
bin    dabei     !!!!!!!!!!

wollte an dieser stelle kurz erwähnen das ich  ab morgen 4 wochen urlaub habe!!!!!!!

4 wochen


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Mai 2012)

4 Wochen!da bin ich dann auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Mai 2012)

richtig!!!!!!!
4 wochen

dann 1 woche arbeiten und es geht nach saalbach


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Mai 2012)

Hey TB, schönen Urlaub! Hatte ich vor zwei Wochen erwähnt, dass wir das auch haben?


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Mai 2012)

Wollte nur erwähnen, daß ich am Mittwoch am Knie operiert werde, dann ein paar Tage mit gelbem zu Hause sitze und dann 3-4 Wochen später hoffentlich nach Saalbach fahre!!


----------



## rigger (28. Mai 2012)

So willingen gut überstanden, nur ein paar durchschläge aber keine verletzten. Wetter bombe und nix los und noch schön gegrillt auf dem parkplatz.


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Mai 2012)

wir sind zurück vom harz
prädikat: sehr empfehlenswert

hier noch ein nachtrag zum dirtmasters mit einem zitat vom klausmann (http://www.marcusklausmann.de/):
"Die Enduro Strecke war um ein vielfaches schwerer als die Downhill Strecke und hatte leider Null Flow." 

@tb: schönen urlaub!!

@schulte + jana: weiterhin schönen urlaub!!

@scotti: wir wünschen dir alles gute für die OP  dann lass doch auch gleich noch die rippen flicken!!!

@rest: wie war bikepark? es hat hoffentlich keiner den root gemacht!!


----------



## jojo2 (28. Mai 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wollte nur erwähnen, daß ich am Mittwoch am Knie operiert werde, dann ein paar Tage mit gelbem zu Hause sitze und dann 3-4 Wochen später hoffentlich nach Saalbach fahre!!



hab ich was verpasst??
welches knie meinst du?
hast du dir das in die rippen gerammt und ...?


mann war das klasse in den letzten tagen!
waren im harz 
sind den ketten in die arme gelaufen
hätten die am liebsten gar nicht mehr losgelassen
und oh mann! war das nett mit denen in schulenberg
schöner park, schöne strecken und sehr schöne strecken. klein und fein! 
super entspannt da. und keine schlangen am lift. und immer nur sonnenschein.

wie auch in braunlage gestern. da waren nele und ich dann allein.
na ja fast. 50 radfahrer, 100 rollerfahrer und 200 wanderer.
alle wollten se in den lift. ging aber trotzdem irgendwie.
die strecken in braunlage finde ich immer noch super.

und heute zum abschluß noch im hüggel- auch immer noch sehr nett!

in den nächsten wochen gucken wir uns noch ochsenkopf und ilmenau an.
dann habe ich noch mehr vergleiche
cu!


liebesgrüße nach moskau!
diddie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (28. Mai 2012)

@schlabber...Willingen war wie immer suuuuuper...fein totes Tier von der Flamme geküsst gegessen. Verluste gab es, aber keiner von den Teutonen...


----------



## rigger (28. Mai 2012)

Jo Willingen war super heute!! 

Gute besserung für den älteren Herrn der sich mit CC Bike und Halbschale und ohne Protektoren auf dem FR hingehauen hat, für den gibt es die nächsten Monater erstmal suppe und brei... 

Hat sich die obere Kauleiste zertört und Kiefer gebrochen, Bergwacht, Krankenwagen, Notarzt und Heli im Einsatz...

Nächstes Ziel: Bikepark Warstein 

@Scotti alles gute für die OP!! 

@Schlabber seid ihr seit den Dirtmastern im Harz gewesen?


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Mai 2012)

uhh...kauleiste weg? schaisse....
armer cc´ler, da hat die harmlos wirkende fr mal wieder zugebissen...


und jau,
wir sind von den dirtmasters am samstag direkt in den harz gefahren
2x braunlage, 2x schulenberg, 4x touren
gestern zurück...


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Mai 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> uhh...kauleiste weg? schaisse....
> armer cc´ler, da hat die harmlos wirkende fr mal wieder zugebissen...
> 
> Ja, diese Dinge zeigen einem immer wieder wie harmlos ja alles ist. Da kann man dem Verunglückten nur gute Besserung wünschen
> ...



@jojo
und du natürlich auch Und je größer der Überblick wird, desto weniger will man vom Bike

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## enduro pro (29. Mai 2012)

morgen jemand lust auf teuto?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Mai 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> liebesgrüße nach moskau!
> diddie?


 
diddie in moskau??

bestimmt wieder im auftrag ihrer majestät unterwegs,so ist das eben wenn man goldfinger hat.vergesse nicht in das casino royal zu gehen und octopussy zu essen.die jagt der mann mit dem goldenen colt selber und der koch dr. no grillt die auf einem feuerball,,lecker.
danach einen moonraker auf eis und du bekommst mit sicherheit kein diamantenfieber.
denk dran,,,,man lebt nur zweimal


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. Mai 2012)

Thomas du hast echt nee Schraube lockerððð aber leider geil


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Mai 2012)

mit schraube locker bin ich aber nicht der einzige,hier vererbt jemand das geile haus das wir zum mtb-mekka machen wollten und denkt nicht an uns.
die bude soll ca.500000 euro bringen,die kohle ist sowieso bald nichts mehr wert,bausparen ist eh spießig,jeder 25000 auf den tisch und fertig.


http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...des-Weib-loswerden-Ein-kleines-Gebirge-geerbt


----------



## enduro pro (29. Mai 2012)

genau das richtige für unseren "hobbygastronomen" und "schnapspanscher" christian viel platz, ne wirtschaft, nen wald...was will man mehr...

was wohl die wanderer doof gucken würden wenn dort steht " wandern und klettern verboten, mountainbikerevier"


----------



## diddie40 (29. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> diddie in moskau??
> 
> bestimmt wieder im auftrag ihrer majestät unterwegs,so ist das eben wenn man goldfinger hat.vergesse nicht in das casino royal zu gehen und octopussy zu essen.die jagt der mann mit dem goldenen colt selber und der koch dr. no grillt die auf einem feuerball,,lecker.
> danach einen moonraker auf eis und du bekommst mit sicherheit kein diamantenfieber.
> denk dran,,,,man lebt nur zweimal


 
bin zurück aus der 1400000 stadt, was für ein ameisenhaufen, 4 spurige strassen auf denen locker mal mit 100 km/h auf einer 6. spur am stau vorbei gefahren wird, auch mal über einen parkplatz, um sich fast mitten auf der kreuzung als erster zu positionieren. dagen ist dh-fahren pussy. casinos gibt es keine mehr in moskau, wurden verboten, aber die moskauer entdecken das bike. im freizeitpark kann man sich bikes leihen, um dann in den menschenmassen slalom zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. Mai 2012)

du warst also trainieren

sehr gut!


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich hat HC Claudia nicht noch 500.000 Euronen unterm Kopfkissen liegen

Aber auch wenn irgendwelche armen Landwirte alles kaufen, könnten Sperrungen oder sonstige schlimmen Sachen passieren


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Mai 2012)

kaufen !!!!!!!
jeder könnte sich einen job aussuchen,,,,,außer den frauenbeauftragten,,,,,die betreuung der weiblichen mountainbikerinen ist bei mir in guten händen,,,,


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. Mai 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> So willingen gut überstanden, nur ein paar durchschläge aber keine verletzten. Wetter bombe und nix los und noch schön gegrillt auf dem parkplatz.



Verbesserung: Keine schwer verletzten.

Die Fähigkeit zu laufen hat im laufe des gestrigen Abends antiproportional zum Umfang meiner Knöchel abgenommen. Vorsichtiges schleichen geht aber noch. Das Atmen ist auch schmerzhafter geworden... Aber immerhin Steak essen geht noch!  Also Winterberg und Warstein müssen erst mal auf mich warten.

Scotti: Alles gute für die OP. Hoffe du sitzt bald wieder im Sattel und die Unendliche Geschichte des Knies hat bald ein Ende.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Mai 2012)

ich dachte der FB ist der frauenbeauftragte....


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Mai 2012)

Ich... ich..... ich will auch, Frauenbeauftragter ist genau mein Ding!
Ich lass mir auch ein T-Shirt mit "Frauenversteher" drucken!

Außerdem hab ich grad nichts besseres zu tun. 

Zuerst können sich alle MTB-fahrenden Krankenschwestern bei mir melden und mich pflegen, später kümmere ich mich dann um Sie


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Mai 2012)

da werden wir uns am besten den job teilen.
hier der dienstplan für 2012,2013,2014,2015


fb: frühschicht von 4:00-12:00  frühstück/roomservice
scotti: mittagschicht von 12:00-18:00 mittagessen/kaffee/roomservice
teuto : nachtschicht von 18:00 - 2:00 kundenpflege/animation/zbv


----------



## enduro pro (29. Mai 2012)

ach scotty....denk erst mal an das wesendliche...knie und mtb fahren 

der rest ist doch nebensächlich, oder??? na, nicht ganz


----------



## enduro pro (29. Mai 2012)

zbv???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Mai 2012)

zbv = zur besonderen verwendung


----------



## enduro pro (29. Mai 2012)

ahhhhhh, zimmerservice


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Mai 2012)

ab 18:00 Uhr brauchen die keine Betreuung mehr! Da sind sie müde und schlafen nur noch


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Mai 2012)

da kennst du das abendprogramm aber nicht scotti


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Mai 2012)

uuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhh  was ein sommerloch ,,,,,,,,,,,,,keiner vor dem rechner,,,,,,
alle in der saalbach/semmering/kettenrace  vorbereitungsphase,,,,,,,,gut so.
waren der enduro und ich heute auch,,,,ganz ohne sturz,,,,

@
scotti

was macht dein knie ?????
hat doch wahrscheinlich dein kumpel lt. cmdr. mc coy gemacht oder ?


----------



## jojo2 (30. Mai 2012)

so!
hatten heute abend eine schöne runde im teuto

samstag morgen geht´s nach winterberg
haben noch platz für zwei weitere+räder
müssen einen kleinen abstecher nach willingen machen,
da steigt noch eine dhlerin zu


tb
wie war´s bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (30. Mai 2012)

ohne sturz, was habt ihr denn trainiert?? hallenhalma??


----------



## jojo2 (30. Mai 2012)

zwei doofe...


----------



## jojo2 (30. Mai 2012)

...ein gedanke
scotti auch noch hier


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Mai 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> so!
> hatten heute abend eine schöne runde im teuto
> 
> 
> ...


 
da wären wir uns fast noch über die fiveten gefahren,,,,,wir haben da mal etwas neues erkundet was ca. 1 stunde arbeit in anspruch nehmen wird und dann viele stunden spaß bringen müßte.

kein sturz
einen platten


----------



## sx2cruiser (30. Mai 2012)

@scotti,und hatte die Arzthelferin Reizwäsche an gehabt


----------



## jojo2 (30. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> da wären wir uns fast noch über die fiveten gefahren,,,,,wir haben da mal etwas neues erkundet was ca. 1 stunde arbeit in anspruch nehmen wird und dann viele stunden spaß bringen müßte.
> 
> kein sturz
> einen platten



schade
hätteste mal was gesacht.
ich dachte im wald auch noch: käse, dass ich nix dabei hab als mein rad

und wo du vorhin vom kettenrace sprachst
sind ja noch nicht so viele eingetragen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12919


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Mai 2012)

sx2cruiser schrieb:


> @scotti,und hatte die Arzthelferin Reizwäsche an gehabt



meinst du jetzt vorher oder nachher

und vor allem - welche von den dreien


----------



## sx2cruiser (31. Mai 2012)

@scotti die vierte


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Mai 2012)

die hatte selbstverständlich nur nur den liedstrich an!


----------



## rigger (31. Mai 2012)

Wie is die OP denn nu gelaufen, alles ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Mai 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und wo du vorhin vom kettenrace sprachst
> sind ja noch nicht so viele eingetragen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12919


 

woran mag das liegen ?
an stage 1 mit ihren  57 km und  1230 hm ?
vielleicht an stage 2 mit der flussdurchquerung ?
oder an der stage 3 mit dem  nicht zu umfahrenden 4 m  drop ?


----------



## enduro pro (31. Mai 2012)

bei mir an der arbeit... leider nix frei....


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> woran mag das liegen ?
> an stage 1 mit ihren  57 km und  1230 hm ?
> vielleicht an stage 2 mit der flussdurchquerung ?
> oder an der stage 3 mit dem  nicht zu umfahrenden 4 m  drop ?



Nach einer Woche Saalbach sind das ja wohl kleine Fische!!
Vor lauter Cochones werden wir kaum noch pedalieren können.
Und überhaupt, was sind schon 3 Stages, lachhaft!!


----------



## jojo2 (31. Mai 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> woran mag das liegen ?
> an stage 1 mit ihren  57 km und  1230 hm ?
> vielleicht an stage 2 mit der flussdurchquerung ?
> oder an der stage 3 mit dem  nicht zu umfahrenden 4 m  drop ?



du hast recht mit dem ironischen unterton:
an den anforderungen wird es nicht liegen.
gibt keine echten radfahrer mehr,
das war mal anders
da galten dehydrierungen, narben und knochenbrüche noch was

scotti
was is jetzt mit deinem knie?
schon wieder gut ne!
du bist´n echter radfahrer!


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Mai 2012)

O.K. @ all

Knie ist, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, gut gelaufen. Kann/muss schon wieder ohne Krücken durch die Gegend flitzen 

Für die guten Wünsche vielen Dank an Alle!!


----------



## enduro pro (31. Mai 2012)

na, das hört sich doch gut an..... saaaaaaaalllllllllbaaaaaaaaachhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. Mai 2012)

@Rigger kommst du morgen Abend???
Dann bring ich dein Laufrad mit


----------



## rigger (31. Mai 2012)

Jo bin dabei!


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Mai 2012)

morgen geht es für ein paar tage in odins wald , ein freund von mir lebt  dort,ist mountainbiker und wohnt ganz in der nähe vom bikepark beerfelden.
wer bleibt da schon zuhause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (31. Mai 2012)

beerfelden
sehr schön
viel spass


----------



## jojo2 (31. Mai 2012)

was´n zufall
hab grad nen schönes video aus beerfelden parat
verheb dich nicht

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43070096"]Dolomite climb & ride. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Mai 2012)

beerfelden,,,,,,tatsächlich,,,,mittlerweile haben die aber einen lift bis zum gipfel,,,,,,,,der klettersteig ist quasi geliftet.
oder beliftet???? oder erliftet???????

ähhhhh geht bis ganz nach oben ohne klettern......so


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juni 2012)

der ghostrider hat heute geburtstag,,,,,,herzlichen glückwunsch aus teutonien ,,,,gesundheit und dicke cochones wünsche ich dir,,,wenn ich es noch schaffe bekommst du auch noch  ein videogramm von mir,,,,muß erst noch packen,,,

feiert heftig


----------



## diddie40 (1. Juni 2012)

glückwunsch ghostrider und alles gute für die up- und downhills des lebens


----------



## enduro pro (1. Juni 2012)

ghostrider, ghostrider,  ghostriderrrrrrrrr

allet jute zum jeburtstach.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Juni 2012)

alles Gute auch von mir!!!


----------



## jojo2 (1. Juni 2012)

glückwunsch!
alles gute!

ich kann mich nich so gut ausdrücken wie der diddie
aber das, was der sagt, mein ich auch


das videogramm vom tb musse dann mal zeigen
würd auch gern mal wieder lachen
viel spass beim feiern!


----------



## M.N. (1. Juni 2012)

Ich war gestern für X-Sports Münster im Wald zum shooten, wird bald als Poster dort im Laden zu sehen sein!

Schaut mal rein: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/195107


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. Juni 2012)

Alles gute Ghostrider, lass dich feiern!


----------



## jojo2 (1. Juni 2012)

einige der foto sehen interessant aus
ich will auch mal so ne hübsche fotos von mir haben

aber mit meinen tchiboklamotten und meinem verhuntzten rad 
ist da ich kein staat zu machen 
käse


----------



## enduro pro (1. Juni 2012)

jojo, klamotten und bike machst du doch locker mit "style" wieder wett 

klamotten kann man kaufen, style muß man sich erarbeiten


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Juni 2012)

Danke Leute für die Glückwünsche

@Melvin
Sehr Geile Bilder...sieht mal sehr Nice aus


----------



## Passo95 (1. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200770024003...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_570wt_1396

will mein Bike verkaufen und mir n Freeride oder Downhill zulegen...


----------



## jojo2 (1. Juni 2012)

verkauft dir der heiko kein vernünftiges rad 
und du gibst bei ihm dein conway in zahlung?
(das hast du ja auch bei ihm gekauft...)


----------



## Passo95 (1. Juni 2012)

das problem ist, das ich ein Yt haben möchte und er kein downhill verkauft und schon gar nicht yt wenn überhaubt nur Bergamont und die sind mir zu teuer..leider..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. Juni 2012)

M.N. schrieb:


> Ich war gestern für X-Sports Münster im Wald zum shooten, wird bald als Poster dort im Laden zu sehen sein!
> 
> Schaut mal rein: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/195107


 

glückwunsch zu den fotos, nicht schlecht, wenn gleich die farbkombi von rot über schwarz mit lila und grünem helm nicht echt der hammer ist, oder ist das die mode von 2013?


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Juni 2012)

heute 14:30 Bocketal
lockere Runde im Teuto!!


----------



## avid49 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich bin dabei,um 14,30 im Tal


----------



## Zico (2. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## rigger (2. Juni 2012)

@papajoe wie ist das befinden?


----------



## M.N. (2. Juni 2012)

Am 09.06. Tour fahren in Bad Iburg, mit den Leuten aus MS (um X-Sports). 10 Uhr am: Forsthaus Oesede Bardinghaushof 5 in 49124 Georgsmarienhütte

Werde mich am 09.06. mit dem Rad nach Nottuln aufmachen zum Zico, wer will mit? Rennrad! ca. 40 km


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Juni 2012)

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/...en-weltweit-die-steilsten-strecken-1.3201009/

im letzten Teil seht Ihr ein Bericht über Champery, da wo wir Marc Beaumont mit seinem neuen Bike sehen durften


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich es schon erwähnt habe, aber in Saalbach wäre das die Pussy-Line


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

Für die Saalbach Crew:

jemand Verwendung dafür:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/517093/cat/all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Juni 2012)

ich hab schon mal das Reiseziel fÃ¼r 2013 raus gesucht. Die 1100â¬ Anzahlung pro Nase bitte auf das Ã¼bliche Konto.
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/257271/


----------



## Zico (3. Juni 2012)

Yok!
Sehr geile After-Hour Runde gestern im Teuto bei perfektem Bikewetter 
- aber die häufig angekündigten "lockeren Runden" oder "gemütliche Tour"
vertraue ich nun nicht mehr. 
Hoffe Richi hat heute in der Nachtschicht das mysteriöse knacken 
gefunden und beseitigt. Ich tippe ja immer noch auf seine Knochen.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ich hab schon mal das Reiseziel für 2013 raus gesucht. Die 1100 Anzahlung pro Nase bitte auf das übliche Konto.
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/257271/



Eigentlich viel zu gefährlich da (wilde Tiere!) aber ich habe gerade überwiesen!
Wer fährt eigentlich?


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2012)

ich war heut schon im wald
darum jetzt mal ein paar minuten
http://live.redbull.tv/events/56/uci-valdisole-dhi


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2012)

rachel (wär fast ein paar mal gestürzt, sacht sie):

oh no!
i can´t crash!
i need to win!

scotti
das ist doch die richtige einstellung  - ne?


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

Hab ich auch gesehen.
Aber ich bin keine 20 mehr, fahre kein GT und war  noch nie in Vale di Sole.
Meinst du das gilt trotzdem für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2012)

klar
du bist älter und erfahrener
so wie peaty der grade fuhr

der hat auch gedacht: kein crash
safety first
and you will win


----------



## ricobra50 (3. Juni 2012)

Zico knochen sind OK, noch son sprüch und deine knacken !!
Ich habe heute alle lager gefettet , ich hoffe das Knacken ist beseitigt.
Trozdem war gestern eine super Runde!!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2012)

scotti
paskal michael oder so ähnlich
so alt wie du und genauso erfahren
gefahren
sah saugut aus


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

Ach der Steve ist doch ein junger Hüpfer!
Aber ich will auch gar nicht gewinnen ich will nur wieder heile werden.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

Mist da war der Akku an meinem Notebook alle.
Mußte mal eben an den Schreibtisch wechseln.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

Yeah Steve 
der einzige der ein Bier in der Hand hält!!!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2012)

blinky!!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2012)

yeaahhh!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2012)

gee
a little fist salution
kannt ich noch nicht


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2012)

gwin
wahnsinn
kann der fahren
8 sekunden
scotti
sach doch mal was
boah


"he is actually human"
dann is ja gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

Wo war eigentlich Fischi?
Im Vorspann ist er noch gefahren und noch ein anderer Ghost Fahrer (Klausi?)


----------



## Ketta (3. Juni 2012)

wo war eigentlich nelli-pirelli?


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> gwin
> wahnsinn
> kann der fahren
> 8 sekunden
> ...



Sorry aber ich mag den Gwinn nicht!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

Ketta, du auch hier??
Ist ja richtig was los heute


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Juni 2012)

unsere lockere teutorunde von gestern sah so ähnlich aus wie dieses cc-bergab-gefahre in val di sole


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich war heut schon im wald
> darum jetzt mal ein paar minuten
> http://live.redbull.tv/events/56/uci-valdisole-dhi



Danke jojo, für das video von meinem Ride heute morgen. Ihr habt aber auch tolle Strecken im Emsland


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Juni 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Danke jojo, für das video von meinem Ride heute morgen. Ihr habt aber auch tolle Strecken im Emsland



ach, du warst das mit den dritten zähnen am ende


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2012)

häi hier is ja richtig was los

ketta
nele hat gestern irgendwas gefeiert
liegt daher immer noch im bett
und konnt nicht starten


scotti
du hast schon die dritten
cool



musse aber manchmal auch wieder reinsetzen


----------



## M.N. (3. Juni 2012)

...ruckelfrei, Rob Werner, Gwin for win, guter Sonntag! C. Cole mit einem super Lauf! Aber da war noch einer, nicht gewonnen aber was ein lauf, Sam Hill! Was kann der fahren!

Und mit Red Bull Media, wieder ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung! Freue mich auf Fort W.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich war heut schon im wald
> darum jetzt mal ein paar minuten
> http://live.redbull.tv/events/56/uci-valdisole-dhi





schlabberkette schrieb:


> ach, du warst das mit den dritten zähnen am ende



jau am Ende kommen doch immer die Schnellsten. 

Ach sorry, das kannst Du ja nicht wissen


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2012)

huu
jetzt hast du´s dem schlabber aber gegeben

ich hab ne idee!
der bigracecontest zwischen mir und m.n. im bikepark sauerland
wurde zwar nicht mehr gebattlet.
aber nun eignet sich der park bestens
für die besten.

scotti und schlabber!
der bikepark sauerland wird grad prepared 
for that style- and racebattle of the old guns
hauptsache ihr kriegt keine ladehemmung
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9564871&postcount=376


und scotti
meine hausrunden liegen vor dem emsland
ich glaub, du musst mich doch mal besuchen
was machen dein knie und die rippchen?

und prezi
was ist mit prezi??


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juni 2012)

Öööhmmmm, ich glaub da habe ich keine Zeit und der Schlabber auch nicht!!
Der Zeitpunkt ist aber auch schlecht gewählt. So mitten in der Saison!!

Meine Rippchen tun noch weh. Mein Knie geht so, ist noch dick, laufen geht, biken nicht, und überhaupt ... so geht das nicht!! Old guns .. pah, heiße ich Richi oder was??


----------



## M.N. (3. Juni 2012)

bikepark warstein hat heute ja leider wettertechnisch nicht geklappt, nächstes we. können wir ja mal gemeinsam hin.


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. Juni 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> @papajoe wie ist das befinden?



Laufen kann ich fast wieder normal, aber die Rippen werde ich noch ein paar Wochen spüren, Tante Doktor hat mich jetzt erst mal auf Droge gesetzt. Ich fürchte im Juli könnte es noch eng werden mitm fahren. Gebrochen ist laut ihr aber nix. Btw, du hast nicht zufällig ne Tuperdose in deiner Kühlbox gefunden?  Das wäre dann meine^^

Melvin: Schicke Fotos!


----------



## rigger (4. Juni 2012)

"You can`t say Gwin without win!"
Krasser lauf den er da rausgehauen hat, wenn er so weitermacht wird er auch wieder alles gewinnen....

Hier ein Vid vom Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nelli-pirelli (4. Juni 2012)

Der m.n. hat ja sogar das foto des tages! Glückwunsch! Und die fotos sind wirklich ganz schön geworden, aber bitte rot und lila zusammen?!


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juni 2012)

herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## M.N. (4. Juni 2012)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaa, thx @nelli-pirelli color blocking!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Juni 2012)

hey scotty, jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt....rechter arm in gips 



















































































eine woche lang, sehnenentzündung  aber besser jetzt ne woche als dann in saalbach nicht fahren können...


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Juni 2012)

Oh, oh, dann gute Besserung!
Aber genau so war auch meine Entscheidung. Lieber rechtzeitig zum Arzt als in Saalbach dumm aus der Wäsche gucken. Wenn bis dahin wieder alles i.O. ist haben wir es richtig gemacht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juni 2012)

bin zurück aus odins-wald und kann nur sagen das beerfelden der kracher ist.in dem park bekommt man gezeigt das ein kleiner hang völlig ausreicht um extremen fahrspaß zu bekommen.schöne strecken mit ganz vielen kanten,kickern,kurven und krops (wegen dem k).

alles natürlich belassen und dem teuto sehr ähnlich.

am samstag fand auf dem parkplatz eine kleine modemesse statt und man konnte sich von einem stylingberater wichtige tips holen welche farben  zum eigenen fahrstil passen.
ich fühle mich jetzt viel besser , auch wenn bob marley neben mir aussehen würde wie der schwarze abt.
colour blocking eben.


----------



## kleinOtze (4. Juni 2012)

soooo ... zurück von Rock am Ring  war suuuper, meine Leber muss jetzt noch mindestens noch 1-2 Wochen arbeiten, bis der ganze Alk. abgebaut ist. Da ich nicht so viel Kohle wie gedacht ausgegeben hab, spiele ich jetzt mit dem Gedanken, mir eine GoPro HD Hero 2 Outdoor anzuschaffen. Ist der Unterschied zwischen Hero & Hero 2 so groß?


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juni 2012)

wenn du noch kohle über hast möchte ich dich bitten etwas zu spenden.
sicherlich hast du schon was vom HFI-MTB gehört,dem hilfsfond für invalide mountainbiker.
es wird täglich schwieriger hier einen biker zu finden der nicht irgendwie verletzt ist und mit dieser einrichtung wollen wir den armen leuten zeigen das am ende des northshore auch für sie ein licht brennt.
bankdaten habe ich dir per pn zugesandt.
vielen dank


----------



## kleinOtze (4. Juni 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wenn du noch kohle über hast möchte ich dich bitten etwas zu spenden.
> sicherlich hast du schon was vom HFI-MTB gehört,dem hilfsfond für invalide mountainbiker.



Für die Teutonen wäre so ein Fond sicher eine gute Sache  bei der Ausfallquote, die wir momentan haben. 
ABER, leider habe ich auch keine Hilfen aus dem Fond erhalten als ich in Brilon lag. Lediglich ein netter Biker hat mich im Rettungswagen begleitet (auch wenn er meine Personalien nicht komplett kannte )

@TB ich würde dich auch bis zum bitteren Ende begleiten wenn dir was passiert ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0RARizEgCw"]Die toten Hosen - Bis zum bitteren Ende      - YouTube[/nomedia])


----------



## M.N. (4. Juni 2012)

Am Do. 11 Uhr D. Klippen, Tour! Locker! Die Jungs aus MS kommen auch rum!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13046


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juni 2012)

gut zu wissen,,,,,im rtw dann bitte dieses lied von meiner lieblingsband

Ich kann mich kaum noch erinnern,
wie das alles wirklich war.
Nur manchmal werden die Konturen
der alten Schatten wieder klar.
Aber im Kampf gegen die Zeit
konnten sie nicht ewig siegen.
Denn auch vom Schnee von gestern bleibt
noch immer irgendwo was liegen.
Du bist nie allein.
Der Schatten holt dich immer wieder ein.
Er reißt dich nieder im vollen Lauf,
fährt in die Glieder. Los, steh auf.
Viel zu oft beherrschte mich die Angst vorm Fallen

für kleinotze von ASP


----------



## M.N. (4. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uie63E4gqno"]Judas Priest - Painkiller      - YouTube[/nomedia]

soll der TB dem FB gesungen haben!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juni 2012)

du meinst den gig in apt?


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. Juni 2012)

Solange ihr in Saalbach nicht das hier aus dem Zimmer hört...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZvZAvcGUz8"]Pantera - Pussy tight      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (5. Juni 2012)

ketta
falls du es bist
leidet andre unter schlafstörungen
oder ist der grad in usa unterwegs?
schöner film ne?!


----------



## Totoxl (5. Juni 2012)

Tag Leute melde mich auch mal wieder zurück vom Ring rocken.

Habe die letzten Seiten nur überflogen...
2x Happy Brithday + 2x Gute Besserung....
Richtig?


----------



## rigger (5. Juni 2012)

Der RaR Termin liegt für mich immer total *******!!!   Ich will da auch mal hin!!! 

@24hSemmeringfahrer wer fährt denn sonst noch mit zum unterstützen?


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Juni 2012)

@jojo: nicht in usa, aber mal wieder saarland...musste erstmal altes zeugs aus april verarbeiten..platz schaffen für harzpromotion


@rigger: ja genau, wo sind die groupies


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juni 2012)

schöner film, coole gegend, super gefahren.....

übrigens...286000 hits... das schafft man sonst nur bei youtube mit nacktem hintern raushängen und damit flöte blasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (5. Juni 2012)

danke enduro 
watt macht die kefü? schon auf leise getrimmt?

wünsche dir ne schnelle genesung


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juni 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @jojo: nicht in usa, aber mal wieder saarland...musste erstmal altes zeugs aus april verarbeiten..platz schaffen für harzpromotion
> 
> 
> @rigger: ja genau, wo sind die groupies



Schlabber das sind ja echt schöne Trails

Aber gibts die auch in schnell??


----------



## jojo2 (5. Juni 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @rigger: ja genau, wo sind die groupies




aber rigger
ich kann während eines rennwochenendes keinen krach vertragen
ich bräuchte einen bodyguard, jemanden, der die lavendelschalen auffüllt und mir die kopfhörer reicht.
bloss keine trööten in meiner nähe
ohh gottt, dann krieg ich nur kopfschmerzen
(taschentuch parat halten, wär auch nicht schlecht)

suchst du noch´n anlass und ne mitfahrgelegenheit zum semmering?
willkommen!
klein otze könnte auch mitkommen
mit dem mannschaftsbulli
(dann verrechnen wir endlich auch mal die fahrt nach willingen)


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Juni 2012)

echt tolles Filmchen, auch schöne Gegend.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juni 2012)

schlabber, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, bin noch nicht wieder los...

nächste woche mal mit nem 36iger testen, dann weiß ich mehr...


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juni 2012)

scotty, was macht das knie???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juni 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> scotty, was macht das knie???



Der Doc ist zufrieden!
Mir tut´s noch weh! Rad fahren ist strengstens verboten
würde aber auch noch nicht gehen (außer zum Bäcker).
Ein Loch in Knie nässt noch, das andere ist zu.
Kann nur hoffen, daß es alles gut wird. Und selbst??
Bist du mal abends zu Hause? So in Sachen Räder?


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juni 2012)

morgen und übermorgen frei...allerdings auch nicht rad fahren  erst nächste woche wieder...


----------



## Totoxl (5. Juni 2012)

Wann haut ihr nochmal ab? und wie lange?


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juni 2012)

meinst du nach saalbach?
http://www.webcountdown.de/?a=aAiEHeR

hier hast du es genau,16 leute,7 tage (hoffentlich)


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juni 2012)

Weil´s so schön zum Wetter paßt ein nettes Video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw2vMTjyZ4E"]Allalinrace 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

das man mit so einem CC-Lenker überhaupt fahren kann


----------



## M.N. (5. Juni 2012)

...ich bin ab dem 03.07. in Saalbach!


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Juni 2012)

Jungs, unbeding angucken. Auf VTT dann auf Video!!! Da müssen wir noch vor Neuseeland hin.
http://www.bikepark-lesarcs.com/


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz92EivWh2Y"]Kenny Belaey's Summer Playground 2011: Les Arcs / Peisey-Vallandry      - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier direkt.


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juni 2012)

wann fahrt ihr eigentlich nach chatel?


klein otze 
http://www.amazon.de/Rollei-Bullet-...CX4O/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338961338&sr=8-6

bei rose haben die ebenfalls eine von rollei
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rollei-kamera-bullet-hd-4s-1080p/aid:590721

hast du dir die kamera schon angeguckt?
was ist von der zu halten?


----------



## kleinOtze (6. Juni 2012)

@Jojo ... hab mir jetzt die GoPro HD Hero 2 Outdoor bestellt...hat mit die besten Bewertungen erhalten und der Zubehörmarkt ist auch sehr umfangreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xen54 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mich vor ein paar Wochen fÃ¼r die GoPro HD Hero (1) entschieden und bin total zufrieden. Die Vergleichvideos haben mich nicht wirklich Ã¼berzeugt, nochmal ~60â¬ mehr auszugeben.
Und FullHD ist nicht gleich FullHD - schon gar nicht bei solch kleinen Apparaten 

Die Vielfalt an ZubehÃ¶r find ich aber echt klasse!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juni 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wann fahrt ihr eigentlich nach chatel?
> 
> ?


 
diese jahr fahren wir  nicht nach chatel weil zu dem zeitpunkt in spanien schon ferien sind,dann ist dort zu viel los.
außerdem liegt in den alpen noch schnee , darum geht es dieses mal nach saalbach.


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. Juni 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Kenny Belaey's Summer Playground 2011: Les Arcs / Peisey-Vallandry      - YouTube
> 
> hier direkt.




Chatel werde ich natürlich diese Jahr ansteuern. Und Les Arcs natürlich auch, liegt ja fast nebeneinander.
Ne Hütte hab ich auch wieder gemietet in PDS, falls noch jemand mitkommen möchte dann bitte melden.


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juni 2012)

ja genau 
felix hatte nämlich erzählt, dass es nach chatel geht 
(oder ich hab da was falsch verstanden)
und wenn ich jetzt vielleicht doch nicht nach tirol fahre
und weil nele ja wegen ihrer langen haare keine visum 
für die usa bekommen hat,
ist bei mir die jahresplanung wieder vollkommen offen
deswegen habe ich nachgefragt

und wegen des regens heute:
fährt keiner im teuto - oder?


----------



## diddie40 (6. Juni 2012)

bin schon wieder da, bin klitschnass


----------



## rigger (6. Juni 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Chatel werde ich natürlich diese Jahr ansteuern. Und Les Arcs natürlich auch, liegt ja fast nebeneinander.
> Ne Hütte hab ich auch wieder gemietet in PDS, falls noch jemand mitkommen möchte dann bitte melden.



Wann gehts denn wieder nach PDS chris?


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juni 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> bin schon wieder da, bin klitschnass



du fährst immer viel zu schnell!


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. Juni 2012)

kurz nach Saalbach und dann nochmal im August.


----------



## sx2cruiser (6. Juni 2012)

Nabend zusammen 
Fährt irgend jemand Sonntag zum Park ,hab frei und möchte gerne dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (6. Juni 2012)

Südpark oder Schloßpark?


----------



## sx2cruiser (6. Juni 2012)

Du bist ein Arsch, Scotti  
Ich musste mir den Spruch verkneifen,"wie sieht's mir dir aus Scotti " 
Meine Dame sagte:nööö das ist arschig. Arsch lecken


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Juni 2012)

Deine Dame ist eindeutig netter als Du! 

Aber ich habe kein Problem mit Park.
Du must nur sagen ob Süd- oder Schloßpark???


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juni 2012)

samstag fahr ich in den winterbergbikepark
sonntag innen hüggel

stimmt das: es regnet bei euch??
hier is trocken bei wenigen weißen wolken
was mach ich nur richtig....


----------



## sx2cruiser (6. Juni 2012)

Der Süd Park wäre viel zur groß für Scotti ,bis  wir den Park überqueren ist es schon Montag .oder hast du mittlerweile ein rolli


----------



## diddie40 (6. Juni 2012)

ich möchte auch in den park
eventuell sonntag mit m.n u. frking nach warstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (7. Juni 2012)

wie schaut es morgen aus? keiner unterwegs irgendwo?


----------



## der krefelder (7. Juni 2012)

* ACHTUNG,ACHTUNG*

an alle teutonen und saalbach-fahrer
der tb ist unter die cc lutscher gegangen,
er kam heute morgen mit einem hardtail an.
seinen platz nach saalbach hat er mir auch angeboten,
ihm wäre die ganze fahrerei zu gefährlich geworden.


----------



## jojo2 (7. Juni 2012)

frag ihn mal, ob ich seine räder bekommen kann
vielleicht auch noch seinen helm.
aber der ist nicht ganz so wichtig,
mehr so als erinnerung an ihn
die herzchen soll er dran lassen


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Juni 2012)

@sx2cruiser+prezi+all
wir sind samstag im nordostpark (winterberg) und sonntag im südwestpark (willingen) unterwegs.....


----------



## der krefelder (7. Juni 2012)

ist sicher alles für kleines geld zu erwerben


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Juni 2012)

Der TB auf einem Hardtail

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß er nicht mehr freerided.
Es geht ihm bestimmt nur um eine neue spirituelle, back to the roots, retro Erfahrung.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Juni 2012)

Oder wollte in den CC typischen Strampelhosen nur seine gigantische Cochones zeigen?


----------



## sx2cruiser (7. Juni 2012)

@ Schlabber, dann werde ich mein Picknick korb füllen


----------



## sx2cruiser (7. Juni 2012)

@msghostrider,bringst du Besteck mit


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Juni 2012)

sx2cruiser schrieb:


> @msghostrider,bringst du Besteck mit



@sx: du picknick bringen
@ghost: du besteck bringen
ketten: wir hunger bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (7. Juni 2012)

wer bringt die Toilette?


----------



## sx2cruiser (7. Juni 2012)

Also bitte ich dachte ihr(ketten) bringt  das Bier mit,dann hat sich das für mich erledigt.
Ohne Bier fahre ich nirgendswo hin so.


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Juni 2012)

bier ist immer an bord!!

toilette brauchen wir nicht chris, wird alles ausgeschwitzt.....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. Juni 2012)

Und was ist mit scheunenparty bei Zico..is nix mit Biken morgen wird gesoffen


----------



## rigger (8. Juni 2012)

So siehts aus, die leber für saalbach dehnen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2012)

vorne 100 hinten nix ,,total geil,,,,,,
die rasierten beine im fahrtwind bei einem 22.7 schnitt,,,,,das herz mit 145 frequenz rutscht einem an jeder baumwurzel in die trägerhose aus lycra,,,immer den joker "mit meinem anderen bike fahre ich sowas immer " in der hand,,,,,berghochschieber werden belächelt,,,,,,bergabfahrer nicht gegrüßt,,,,,,statt bier gibt es an der almhütte apfelschorle,,,,,die frikadelle muß der banane weichen,,,

go fit vs. go big


----------



## chrisxrossi (8. Juni 2012)

hast Du den Virus von Melvin abbekommen? Huste mich doch bitte mal an.


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juni 2012)

von meiner profilseite nur für dich tb


und weil derzeit über den tb gelästert wird,
der sich mit cc auf saalbach vorbereitet:
cc ist wie rennradfahren eine kunstform.
archaisch. natur und mann
tb lass dich nicht beirren
[ame="http://vimeo.com/42826812"]Rapha Continental: Assynt on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2012)

yeah jojo,,,,,men in tights,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. Juni 2012)

nur noch pussis hier


----------



## diddie40 (8. Juni 2012)

danke, jojo, jetzt weiss ich wieder, warum ich kein rennrad mehr fahre, jetzt geht´s in den wald


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juni 2012)

viel spass im wald

tb
da du gerade online bist
am wochenende kein bikepark
nur fußball und was für die leber tun?


----------



## kleinOtze (8. Juni 2012)

immer diese weibas ... strampler aus und shorts an ... ab gehts zum "bergabfahren"


----------



## kleinOtze (8. Juni 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> von meiner profilseite nur für dich tb
> 
> 
> und weil derzeit über den tb gelästert wird,
> ...




ACTION pur


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Juni 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> von meiner profilseite nur für dich tb
> 
> 
> und weil derzeit über den tb gelästert wird,
> ...



jojo super video! Ich habe es heute mittag gestartet ... und bin gerade wieder aufgewacht!

Ne, ne, für mich wär das nix. wie würde ich denn auch in so einem Strampelanzug aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> viel spass im wald
> 
> tb
> da du gerade online bist
> ...


 
 gehe jetzt 1 stunde auf die rolle und dann schnell zu  radsport-fuentes ,die haben einteiler im angebot.
bikepark ist noch nicht sicher , ich verhandel noch mit den jungs,ich möchte mit dem bike hoch und mit der bahn wieder runter,dass wollen die aber nicht.
kein einfaches race  so ein cc-leben.

hier noch was interesantes für euch.
wer kommt mit????
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2012/18.-engteraner-wadenkneifer-ctf;37630.html


----------



## kleinOtze (8. Juni 2012)

Na ... wer erkennt den TB auf diesem Gruppenfoto?


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2012)

so waren wir früher;;;;;;;;viagra light genommen und dann ein auf dicke hose gemacht!!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juni 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> kein einfaches race  so ein cc-leben.
> 
> hier noch was interesantes für euch.
> wer kommt mit????
> http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2012/18.-engteraner-wadenkneifer-ctf;37630.html





wadenkneifer
ha!

ich bin da immer die 70 km runde gefahren 
aber erst mit dem rad von hier aus dahin und nach der 70er runde
auf dem rad wieder zurück

da war ich noch aus stahl
heute bin ich eine von den bergabpussies


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Juni 2012)

recht so jojo so gehört sich das.
es gibt immer die chance sich in die richtige richtung zu entwickeln.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> es gibt immer die chance sich in die richtige richtung zu entwickeln.


 

genau scotti, komm zu uns,der  www.uphillbringyouthrill.de  ist das licht das du suchst.hier findest du schon bedauerung ab einem zeckenbiss,nicht erst ab einem zersplitterten schlüsselbein.


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Juni 2012)

Ich verstehe das nicht, der Link tut's nicht.
Außerdem brauch ich Trost wg. Knie rechts, Knie links und Rippchen!!
Kannst Du da auch helfen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2012)

klar scotti,,kann ich,,,,versuch mal  bei www.einschläfern.de oder www.amputationen.de

die links funktionieren,,alternativ   * up hill bring you thrill ev.         ihr schmerz liegt uns am herz*


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Juni 2012)

www.einschläfern.de gefällt mir besonders gut.
Besonders Hund mit Durchfall und Katze entwurmen sind der Brüller.

Ach man keiner nimmt mich ernst


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juni 2012)

ach du bis ja auch bekloppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (8. Juni 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (8. Juni 2012)

ach komm hör auf zu flennen
es gibt wirklich schmlimmeres
nimm das hier:
aber nur ab minute 2 gucken
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13638814"]Plastic - Short Film on Vimeo[/ame]

cu muss jetzt mein rad für morgen fertig machen

was machst du morgen eigentlich?
badewanne? spazierengerollt werden?
oder was liegt an?
miezen aufreissen?

ach armer scotti
ich vergaß
cu


----------



## diddie40 (8. Juni 2012)

bin zurück aus´m wald. habe meine 1x10fach schaltung probiert. allen, die mir davon abgeraten haben, kann ich nur sagen, dass shimano xt 10-fach trigger und schaltwerk super funktionieren.(schaltet direkter als die alte 9-fach) und mit der kombi 32 zähne vorne und 36 hinten kommt man gut die berge hoch. wenn jemand von euch aber in willingen bei shimano oder sram vorbei kommt, könntet ihr ja mal anmerken, dass 11-39 10-fach-cassette doch bestimmt ihre abnehmer finden würde.
11-13-15-17-19-22-25-29-34-39 wäre mein wunschcassette.


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Juni 2012)

danke jojo!
du verstehst was von deinem job! jetzt geht es mir schon viel besser!

Ich bin morgen bei Zico auf der party. Wir werden uns furchtbar schlecht benehmen, ordentlich einen heben und die Puppen tanzen lassen!
Also ein ganz normaler Samstag Abend


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juni 2012)

ja dann
viel spass

zico
nochmals: grüße!


----------



## rigger (8. Juni 2012)

Kommen die ibbenbuerener denn auch zu zicos party?


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2012)

ja klar,der fb übt schon seit 14 tagen ein ganz tolles gedicht für den zico.eigentlich wäre ich schon unterwegs in den urlaub,verschiebt sich jetzt aber auf sonntag und ich darf dabei sein wenn er es aufsagt.der herby und der enduro kommen auch noch mit.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Juni 2012)

Rigger..., hast du zufällig einen Bruder?


----------



## rigger (8. Juni 2012)

sogar zwei aber die sind nicht in Urlaub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (9. Juni 2012)

auf geht´s nach winterberg/willingen 

viel spass euch heut abend!!!


----------



## rigger (9. Juni 2012)

Viel Spass im Park, schade das ihr nich mit auf der Party seid....

Ah egal wir auch so lustig!!!


----------



## Prezident (9. Juni 2012)

Will auch Winterberg und Party muss aber bis 0:55 arbeiten


----------



## enduro pro (9. Juni 2012)

riggers bruder????? der ist aber schlank


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juni 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> sogar zwei aber die sind nicht in Urlaub...


 
moin rigger,
ich soll dich schön von deinen drei  brüdern grüßen,die habe ich heute zufällig auf der störtebeker beim matjes angeln getroffen.
wenn das wetter hier nicht besser wird wollen die ihren urlaub abbrechen und eher heim kommen.
gruß aus potsdam


----------



## rigger (9. Juni 2012)

Oh dann scheinen sie ja meinen mysteriösen 3. Bruder gefunden zu haben!! 

Bin ja mal gespannt den kennenzulernen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juni 2012)

rigger,,,,,du bist jetzt alt genug,,,,,du sollst es erfahren,,,,,,,die zeit ist reif,,,,,,du bist nun stark genug,,,,,es war alles kein zufall,,,das mit dem mtb-fahren und so,,,,,,du kennst deinen 3.bruder schon,,,,,es ist der fb,,,das laß uns heute abend feiern,,,,


----------



## enduro pro (9. Juni 2012)

da hat es das schiksal aber recht hart mit dem rigger gemeint...FB ist höchststrafe......


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juni 2012)

uuuuhhhhhh deeeeeckung,,,,,,,,der fb ist online


----------



## rigger (9. Juni 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (10. Juni 2012)

so
musste grad am schreibtisch sitzen und in den wald geht´s erst nachher
ist das ein wetterchen!!

wofür werden diese wettervorhersager eigentlich bezahlt??



schöner tag gestern gewesen in winterberg
passendes wetter und unerwarteter besuch
pascal und richard waren gekommen und die ketten haben knut mitgebracht
und noch ein paar andere waren auch da

äi knut. ich hab gar nicht an den eisbären gedacht, 
mir fiel nur der nachname von dem, der auch knut hieß nicht ein.
knut gustavs! schauspieler. an den den hat 
mich dein name erinnert - is schon ausgestorben
der name knut - dacht ich.

schön war´s gestern jedenfalls
ich bin mindestens 30 x im übungsparcour die tables gesprungen - na ja hab 
versucht zu springen. tausend mal brauch ich noch, um das mal wieder 
einigermaßen hinzukriegen

fünf / sechs mal singletrail gefahren - wieder mal allein. 
wieso fährt da eigentlich nie einer mit mir mit? riech ich echt so streng??
dabei war die strecke gestern optimal: nicht mehr ganz nass 
und nich ganz so schlammig. die hatte genau die richtige standfeuchte: 
langsam ging nicht, weil du dann die wurzeln runtergerutscht wärst 
und richtig schnell war schwer weil der boden noch schwer  war.

tb komm du doch mal mit mir auf´n singletrail?
ich glaub, du kannst mich aushalten.
schön war´s 
viel spass euch heute in warstein und wilingen
cu


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Juni 2012)

da hatte Ihr ja einen tollen Tag in Winterberg! Ich bin jetzt aber nicht neidisch, denn wir hatten gestern auch einen super Tag im Hüggel. Melvin kam mit ein paar Bekannten aus Münster und wir sind den ganzen Tag im Hüggel getourt.
Im Anschluss hat der Grieche in Holzhausen extra die Küche und den Biergarten für uns geöffnet.


----------



## diddie40 (10. Juni 2012)

ja,ja, wir hatten auch einen super tag in warstein. wie immer klein, aber fein.
super wetter, nette leute, schöne strecken, gut gefahren, bin begeistert von meinem radl, einfach super


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Juni 2012)

klar, ist doch ein Froggy


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Juni 2012)

und vom wem hast Du das tolle Bike? na...


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juni 2012)

das hat der doch selber geklebt??
egal

bin zurück aus fort williams (sensationell, 
aber ich konnt manchmal nicht die hand vor augen sehen,
schnell fahren war da echt schwer)

und rob hat mich gefragt, ob ich gegen ihn antreten will,
ich fuchs! hab ich mich nicht drauf eingelassen.
aber es gab andere, die dumm genug waren.

(für die, die die reihe nicht kennen)
aber erst heute abend gucken - is nämlich nich so schön
http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574700887/rob-s-dirty-business-the-big-race
scotti, was macht dein knie 
nach diesem samstagabend in nottuln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (11. Juni 2012)

Ich finde Rob hat ein bischen was von Borat

Meinem Knie ging es gestern besser als meinem Magen

Aaaaaaaaber das entscheidende am Samstag war ja ganz was anderes!
Der FB, der wandelt auf Freiersfüßen
Eigenlich wollte ich hier ein schönes Foto von dem jungen Glück zeigen, 
aber meine Kamera hat das nicht vertragen und sich beleidigt abgeschaltet.
So muß ich das Geheimnis noch eine Weile für mich behalten.

Argh, nein, es geht nicht...





























o.k. ich muß es sagen, und Herby und Enduro sind meine Zeugen...













...ich habe es wirklich versucht zu schweigen..........















es ist der TB!!

Spät am Sonntag morgen haben sie Ihre Liebe zueinander entdeckt!!
Arm in Arm standen sie bei mir in der Küche!



Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juni 2012)

ich hab´s ja immer gewußt!!!!"


was sich liebt,



das schlägt aufeinander ein


ach ist das schön
endlich!


----------



## rigger (11. Juni 2012)

Ja war doch schön am Samstag bei Zico.

Und das der TB und der Fb endlich zueinander gefunden haben.... 

Zum Worldcup: Kamera mäßig hätten sie da mehr rausholen können, nur kurz der obere Teil und dann unten nur das letzte stück fand ich ein bisschen zu wenig...
Wenigstens hatte gwinn nicht wieder so nen mörder vorsprung!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Juni 2012)

nur ins bett bringen wollte der TB den FB nicht, der hat dann ca. gefühlte 5 min gebraucht um überhaupt die haustür aufzuschließen  

bis zum verlust der muttersprache ( klingonisch ) war alles dabei am samstag..ein gelungener abend  


wer schreibt denn nu die SMS


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Juni 2012)

Ich würd´s ja machen, aber ich habe die Nr. nicht und ich will das zarte Pflänzchen der neune Romanze nicht zerstören (auch wenn´s nur die 2. Wahl für FB ist! Besser als nix!).


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2012)

auf die schnelle

(ähem erstmal: guten tag)


also:
neles rechte pedale drehte sich nicht mehr 
("cromo achse" dolles ding - industriegelagert! hört hört!)

also tat nich mehr, aufgemacht, achse hatte noch fett, trotzdem neu gefettet
reicht das???
oder hat die dann bei irgendeiner der nächsten abfahrten wieder ein stehendes pedal??


es geht um meine jüngste tochter
ich will nicht, dass der was passiert


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Juni 2012)

vermutlich nicht. Wenn die Industrielager einen weg haben reicht einfaches fetten nicht.
Wichtig: Wenn das Pedal schwergängig ist oder sogar blockiert, kann sich die Pedale raus drehen, das zerstört dann das Gewinde an der Kurbel. Also schön aufpassen.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juni 2012)

Tachchen, Morgen irgend jemand Bock auf eine kleine Runde? Wollte so zwischen Tecklenburg und Nassem Dreieck mich bewegen. Könnte so gegen 15.00 Uhr im Wald sein.


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> vermutlich nicht. Wenn die Industrielager einen weg haben reicht einfaches fetten nicht.
> Wichtig: Wenn das Pedal schwergängig ist oder sogar blockiert, kann sich die Pedale raus drehen, das zerstört dann das Gewinde an der Kurbel. Also schön aufpassen.



also im auge behalten, 
aber wohl besser ne neue pedale...
okay
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. Juni 2012)

oder ein neues Lager fÃ¼r 1,50â¬.


----------



## enduro pro (12. Juni 2012)

in zeiten von "wegwerf und neukauf" eher neue pedale


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2012)

wie lager??
wo ist denn dieses "industrielager"??
muss ich mal googlen
(ich hab nur ne stange also eine "achse" gesehen, 
das lager muss dann wohl hinter oder in dem gewinde versteckt sein...)




wegwerf statt neukauf??
ein "lager" soll doch nur 1,50 kosten

pedale kosten doch etwas mehr, 
oder hab ich da wieder was übersehen?

aber gut, ich merk schon:
ich bräuchte nachhilfestunden.
ich besuch nachher tante google


----------



## rigger (12. Juni 2012)

Indutrielager gibts günstig im inet, die nummer steht normalauf dem lager drauf...


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Juni 2012)

Das Lager ist in den Pedalkörper eingepresst. Du findest es i.d.R. hinter der Abdeckkappe unter der Mutter die du lösen musst wenn du das Pedal abziehst. Evtl. ist  noch eine Unterlegscheibe darunter.
 viel Spass beim Fummeln. ;-)


----------



## enduro pro (12. Juni 2012)

scotty weiß wie's geht... 

normalerweise ist nur am pedalende eine mutter, mit der die pedale auf der achse gehalten wird ( u-scheibe auch ) die achse ist konisch und im pedalkörper ist in der regel ein lager und am konischen ende ein gleitlager...
du kannst halt das industrielager tauschen, wenn allerdings das gleitlager hin ist, dann sind neue nötig...es kann auch sein das die achse krumm ist, dann sind eh neue nötig...sind denn beide fest???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. Juni 2012)

Pedale lösen = Anfängerniveau.

@ enduro 
der Adapter passt leider nicht. Ist nicht für 160-203.


----------



## enduro pro (12. Juni 2012)

bei meinen avid passt der ..... so ist das leben....


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Juni 2012)

hab isch auch Avid!
Der Adapter ist "kürzer" als mein jetziger 180er!??


----------



## enduro pro (12. Juni 2012)

dann weiß ich auch nicht....


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Juni 2012)

Ich schätze deiner ist von 185 auf 203. Ich brauche 160 auf 203.
Bekomme ich aber jetzt von herby


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. Juni 2012)

Bock jemand am freitag nachmittag ne teutorunde zu drehen????


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Juni 2012)

noch lieber hier:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/31264262"]Superenduro Grand Finale - PRO6 race - Finale Ligure on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rigger (13. Juni 2012)

Ein kumpel von mir will mit dem mountainbiken anfangen und sucht ein bike, gebraucht bis 1200 (max. 2000 wenn es ihm gefällt) ca. 140mm fw reichen für ihn, muss sowieso erstmal die grundlagen lernen, da hapert es bei noch bei ihm.


----------



## kleinOtze (13. Juni 2012)

@ rigger ... haste den dan angesteckt


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. Juni 2012)

hab derzeit einige gebrauchte, auch Fullys unter 1000â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (13. Juni 2012)

@chris schick mir doch mal ne pn mit den bikes.

@Karsten jo nur fehlen ihm noch die kompletten grundlagen und so...


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2012)

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=210

Ich glaube für das Geld lohnt es nicht nach einem gebrauchten zu gucken, wenn er auch so viel ausgeben würde.

Ich glaube die haben in Willingen auf dem Festival auch Testräder!!


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2012)

Hey Faicel,
für Dich als Luxus-Demo-Pussy ähh, sorry Freak! Wär das nichts für Dich:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...896231398&mfe=sidebar&clk_rvr_id=353215121242

Bike-Porn pur! Leider paßt dein Pornohelm dann nicht mehr!


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2012)

Faicel noch was für Dich:

http://polpix.sueddeutsche.com/polo...e/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/900x600/image.jpg


----------



## rigger (13. Juni 2012)




----------



## remy10 (13. Juni 2012)

...moin Nils immer noch aktiv? Seit wann bist Du unter den Freeridern? 

Ich bin nach 6 Jahren letzten Sonntag das erste Mal wieder gefahren und habe direkt Blut geleckt.

Können uns ja mal für 'ne Runde verabreden!?!

Mirko


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2012)

Mirco? 
Bist du der Mirco, der mal ein Yeti Fully hatte und mit den Altenbergern gefahren ist??


----------



## remy10 (13. Juni 2012)

jepp der bin ich. Bin ja bekannt wien bunter Hund  

Kennen wir uns?


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2012)

Nö, aber wir kennen uns auch(Markus). Ich bin da auch mitgefahren. Ich hatte ein Scott Octane in Alu poliert, mit "Flammendesign".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2012)

Oh habe nicht richtig gelesen!
Ja wir kennen uns
Siehe oben!


----------



## remy10 (13. Juni 2012)

...ach Markus jau; hi. Ich hatte mir es schon fast gedacht, war mir aber nicht sicher.

Bist Du noch der einzig Aktive von den Altenbergern?


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2012)

Ne, aber da ich inzwischen in Greven wohne und mit den Teutonen fahre, habe ich eigentlich keinen Kontakt mehr zu den Altenbergern. Hin und wieder treffen ich mal den Einen oder Anderen, das war´s aber auch schon.

Ansonsten sind wir aber eigentlich jedes WE unterwegs (ich allerdings z.Zt. verletzungsbedingt nicht). Kannst dich gerne mal anschließen. Wenn du allerdings Kilometer machen willst, wird es wohl nicht passen. Wir sind Genussbiker und Freireiter


----------



## remy10 (13. Juni 2012)

...Du kennst mich doch Meine Einstellung hat sich dahingehend nicht geändert; auch wenn ich im Moment kein Fully Freerider mehr habe. 

Allerdings habe ich keine Lust immer den gleichen Hügel zu schroten und das Rad wieder hoch zu schieben.


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2012)

Ich hab da mal was von Indoorcycling und Spinnig gehört und gewissen Leuten die vor lauter Power Kurbeln zerstören ...

Aber keine Angst, wir machen schon eher Touren im Teuto, aber mit Anspruch. Heizer und Racer haben wir auch (gelle Christian und Werner)unter uns. Die werden toleriert


----------



## remy10 (13. Juni 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal was von Indoorcycling und Spinnig gehört und gewissen Leuten die vor lauter Power Kurbeln zerstören ...





ja, ja, die gute alte Zeit. Das war der Ausgleichssport für zu schlechtes Wetter.

Nee, aber ich werde den Fred weiter verfolgen und klinke mich gerne mal wieder ein. 

Danke für die Einladung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2012)

Gerne!


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2012)

Ich habe hier noch einen Nachtrag zum jungen Glück von Samstag/Sonntag:





Na ja, das Bild gibt den Moment inniger Vertrautheit nicht so richtig wieder.
Aber ihr kennt die beiden ja!


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2012)

Was war da denn los???


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2012)

Antwot ein paar Seiten weiter vorne


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. Juni 2012)

hier Jungs nur fÃ¼r kurze Zeit, also schnell entscheiden:

65â¬ statt 99â¬

anrufen oder Email zu mir!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Bock jemand am freitag nachmittag ne teutorunde zu drehen????



Moin,

Freitag nicht, aber Morgen nachmittags würde ich gerne eine Runde im Teuto Raum Ibbenbühren/Tecklenburg drehen. 

Hat jemand Interesse und Zeit?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## rigger (14. Juni 2012)

Moin mirko, ja immernoch aktiv! Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören....


----------



## sx2cruiser (14. Juni 2012)

Moin Scotti ,wenn das ein pussybike ist und noch dazu unter den top Ten damit fährt ,ja ich nimm das Bike 
Das Äffchen ist soooooo süß ,auf jeden nicht so hässlich wie du ,Scotti


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juni 2012)

Kannst das Bike ja kaufen. Ist doch schön billig
Das Äffchen ist doch kein Äffchen! Das ist ein Teletubbi. Als du mit 5 Jahren mit Handgranaten und Bombengürteln gespielt hast, haben wir die Teletubbies im Fernsehen geguckt.


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juni 2012)

Und außerdem. ich bin nicht häßlich

Ich habe einen Charakterkopf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. Juni 2012)

viele grüße von TB aus der großen weiten welt...gestern berlin fanmeile, heute in pusemukkel am ölberg....


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juni 2012)

Der Glückliche, da soll es ja besonders schön sein, 
da wo sich Hase und Igel gute Nacht sagen,
wo nachts die Wölfe den Mond anheulen,
ach einfach da wo der tote Hund begraben liegt!

Viel Spaß TB!


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2012)

tb am ölberg?
schon wieder?
will er wieder mal in jerusalem einziehen??

apropos elberfeld
schulte 69
hast du dir die 600 d schon geholt?
und schon mal an magic lantern gedacht?

bist du dann zufällig auch am sonntag in willingen?



boah!!
das letzte mal war ich bei einer großveranstaltung in willingen in 2006
war grad ein paar tage vorher mit radfahren angefangen 
und hab direkt steve peat gesehen!!
und keine ahnung gehabt, 
wer das ist...

und mich mit den machern der earthed-reihe unterhalten
und keine ahnung gehabt, wer das ist...


----------



## rigger (14. Juni 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> boah!!
> das letzte mal war ich bei einer großveranstaltung in willingen in 2006
> war grad ein paar tage vorher mit radfahren angefangen
> und hab direkt steve peat gesehen!!
> ...


----------



## Totoxl (14. Juni 2012)

Werde am Sonntag auch mit Familie Anreisen, schön Expo stöbern, evtl. was schönes kaufen und schon Wheels of Speed Finale schauen. Wird Zeit das der Junior mal sieht wie man das richtig macht


----------



## sx2cruiser (14. Juni 2012)

Tach Scotti,von Plastik halte ich nicht viel,bei mein Körper Gewicht könnte der Rahm unter mir brechen  
Wo du 30 warst und mit wasserpistole gespielt hast durfte ich mit M60 und Panzerabwehrkanone spielen 
Ach es war soooooo schon mit Richi im Bike (Süd- )Park


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juni 2012)

sx2cruiser schrieb:


> Tach Scotti,von Plastik halte ich nicht viel,bei mein Körper Gewicht könnte der Rahm unter mir brechen
> Wo du 30 warst und mit wasserpistole gespielt hast durfte ich mit M60 und Panzerabwehrkanone spielen
> Ach es war soooooo schon mit Richi im Bike (Süd- )Park



Stimmt! Der Rahmen ist nur bis 120kg zugelassen

Mit der Wasserpistole gespielt? Ne viel zu gefährlich, da klemmt man sich manchmal den Finger am Abzug


----------



## sx2cruiser (14. Juni 2012)

Süß 
Was macht dein Knie ?


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Juni 2012)

@jojo
Ich habe mir letzte Woche die 600D geholt und bin mächtig begeistert von diesem Gerät So eine DSLR ist halt noch etwas anderes und ich bin froh, sie endlich in meinem Beitz zu haben
Und 2006 war ich auch in Willingen und ich weiß noch, dass es schmerzhafte Tage für mich waren, da ich mir vorher in Winterberg auf der North Shore 2 Rippen gebrochen hatte und das war schon nicht angenehm Aber Spaß hatte es trotzdem gemacht und der Wald war ja auch noch da
Hier sind noch ein paar alte Aufnahmen von dem Jahr
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juni 2012)

Ach ich glaube ich lasse mich doch einschläfern.
Knie ist ganz o.k. aber seit gestern macht der Rücken wieder Probleme. Kommt wohl von der schiefen Schonhaltung wg. dem Knie


Auf jeden Fall darf ich jetzt wieder vorsichtig Rad fahren


----------



## rigger (14. Juni 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juni 2012)




----------



## rigger (14. Juni 2012)

Das du wieder radfahren kannst.


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @jojo
> Ich habe mir letzte Woche die 600D geholt ...



herzlichen glÃ¼ckwunsch! gute wahl
denke ich
und nach kurzer zeit kann der kaufrausch dann beginnen,
denn zubehÃ¶r gibt es reichlich fÃ¼r ne dslr
fÃ¼r den anfang:
polfilter hast du schon?
auch einen blasebalg fÃ¼r die obejektive (bloÃ kein tuch verwenden)
windschutz fÃ¼r das interne mikro
und natÃ¼rlich ein externes mikro
eine displaylupe
eine gummihÃ¼lle fÃ¼r den body
und und und 
aber das hat alles bestimmt noch zeit
bis nÃ¤chste woche ...


nein so ein gerÃ¤t ist schon klasse
die einstellungsmÃ¶glichkeiten kriegste du schon bald raus
bei vimeo gibt es auch reichlich anleitungen  dazu


und dein willingenvid kenn ich natÃ¼rlich schon
und guck ich gleich noch mal an




scotti
mach keinen qiuatsch
rÃ¼cken komt aber wahrscheinlich vom am pc rumhÃ¤ngen
du musst wieder aufÅ rad


----------



## kleinOtze (14. Juni 2012)

War heute ne Runde im Teuto unterwegs ... hab meine Cam getestet ... leider etwas zu tief eingestellt :/ aber naja aller Anfang ist schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (15. Juni 2012)

@jojo
Das Ding muss einfach funktionieren und gut in den Rucksack passen und ein paar schöne Familienbilder sollen auch dabei noch rauskommen und ich glaube, dafür reichts Aber ich weiß schon was du meinst Aber wenn du ein paar schöne Links bezüglich der Kamera für mich hast, immer her damit
@kleinOtze
Mach dir für bestimmte Einstellungen am besten Markierungen am Halter&Kameragehäuse
Geht dann blitzschnell für verschiedene Einstellungen und der Winkel stimmt immer Aber für den ersten Versuch ist es doch voll OK
Gruß Jens!


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2012)

jens du hast vollkommen recht!
das teil sollte erst einfach mal bilder machen können
und das kann die 
der rest kommt von allein - in langen nächten


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2012)

scotti scotti
du kannst deine kniee schonen und deine rippchen glätten
nicht auf dem rad
du musst neben dem rad ...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/43734841"]Jaws' NS Soda bikecheck on Vimeo[/ame]
(auf dem tannen-dh sollstest du vielleicht dein mieder als protektor anziehen)


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juni 2012)

Mensch jojo das bin doch ICH!
Ich hatte mal ein bike das hieß Octane, ich habe eine blaue Platzangst-Hose und ein braunes Kona-Shirt! Ich kann mich nur nicht mehr erinnern, wann ich so stylish gespungen bin. Aber ich weiß jetzt warum ich Probleme mit den Knien habe! Kein Wunder wenn man so neben dem Bike herumhängt.


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2012)

ich wollt´s dir nur noch mal gezeigt haben
so wird das wieder werden
glaub einfach fest daran
ommm

apropos omm:
und wo ist der tb jetzt?


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juni 2012)

ooooooooooo                       ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh
                  oooooooooooooo                                  mmmmmmmmmmm,

ooooooooooo
                  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
                                          mmmmmmmmm!

Ich glaube es wirkt schon... oder ist es doch bloß der Alk???
Ich weiß es nicht ???


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juni 2012)

saalbach heut morgen um 10.29.... 23,6° und sonnenschein


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juni 2012)

Falls sich noch jemand stylish einkleiden muß, für Saalbach!

http://www.bikeunit.de/platzangst.h...c=34&_cid=21_1_1_1_23_6_9453151332_Platzangst


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juni 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......verblendete markenfetischisten....... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juni 2012)

Dat sacht der mit dem SS-Bike


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Juni 2012)

Schlabber hat mich gestern einfach mit 3 Sambuca Flaschen alleine gelassen. Schlabbers Anteil haben dann aber zum Glück noch die anderen übernommen. Jetzt bin ich wieder zu Haus.


----------



## Zico (16. Juni 2012)

HeyHo!!!
Morgen jemand im Teuto unterwegs?
Sonst gehe ich einen saufen!!!


----------



## Zico (16. Juni 2012)

Wollte mir noch für Saalbach irgendwas schützendes für meinen Schienbeine zulegen, Sicherheit geht ja vor!
Ist ein zusätzlicher Schienbeinschutz zu meinen Sinner Knieschonern sinnvoll? 
Oder doch lieber Hartplastik Knie-/Schienbeinschoner?
Vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juni 2012)

Ich würde Plastik nehmen. Fühle ich mich einfach sicherer mit.


----------



## Zico (16. Juni 2012)

und welche?


scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich würde Plastik nehmen. Fühle ich mich einfach sicherer mit.


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juni 2012)

Puh, gute Frage. Ich habe Race Face DH, die sind aber sehr massiv. Die gibt s auch als FR, die sind etwas leichter. Aber da gibt es so viele verschiedene. Guck doch mal im Bike-Markt oder in den Foren wg. Kaufberatung. Kannst aber gerne mal mein anprobieren.


----------



## rigger (16. Juni 2012)

Ich hab die oneal rocker mit hartplastik aussen, finde ich super...


----------



## Zico (17. Juni 2012)

Irgendjemand heute irgendwann, irgendwo unterwegs?
Muss aufs Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (17. Juni 2012)

Heute nachmittag bei mir....  Komm vorbei!!


----------



## Zico (17. Juni 2012)

Jep, bis gleich!


rigger schrieb:


> Heute nachmittag bei mir....  Komm vorbei!!


----------



## rigger (17. Juni 2012)

Jo schöne gemütliche runde mit zico.


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juni 2012)

yeaahhh
auch wenn ihr kein englisch könnt
ihr werdet die botschaft verstehen

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43459772"]CULT - THE MOVIE - BASED ON TRUE STORY on Vimeo[/ame]



freundschaft!


----------



## enduro pro (18. Juni 2012)

noch 18 tage.......

wetter saalbach heute um 12.00.....27° und sonne pur....


----------



## M.N. (18. Juni 2012)

War gestern ein super Tag in Willingen, bei bestem Wetter gute Action und eine super Messe! Ich bin schon auf das Filmmaterial vom Jojo gespannt! Die Jungs aus Saalbach sagen das es mit dem reshapen der Strecken vorwärts geht, und zum Festival alles stehen soll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Juni 2012)

geiles Video!


----------



## rigger (18. Juni 2012)

Geil in drei wochen sind wir schon am biken in Saalbach!!!


----------



## xen54 (18. Juni 2012)

In drei Wochen bin ich im Pool oder lieg am Strand 

War jemand von euch schon mal mit Bike in Dänemark?

Ich war zwar schon oft da, aber hab mich nie nach MTB-Routen umgeguckt.
Hab gelesen, dass man etwas südlich von unserem Ferienort in der "Blaabjerg Plantage" gut fahren kann.
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## kleinOtze (18. Juni 2012)

in drei Wochen sitze ich heulend vorm Laptop und sehe mir die ersten Fotos von euch aus Saalbach an ;(


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juni 2012)

m.n.
meine aufnahmen hab ich echt nur für mich gemacht
hab sie noch ncith angeguckt,
aber die quali wird nicht so sein, dass die für irgendwen interessant sind

hmm
bis auf:
da sind ein paar sekunden...
wie ich auf mick hannah zulaufe und ihn umarme
aber das ist, glaub ich, nicht öffenlichkeitsgeeignet


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juni 2012)

Jojo, sei ehrlich!

*DU* würdest Mick Hannah erkennen wenn er vor Dir steht


----------



## enduro pro (18. Juni 2012)

ich nicht  wozu auch


----------



## herby-hancoc (18. Juni 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Geil in drei wochen sind wir schon am biken in Saalbach!!!


 So lange noch ! Was soll ich alles mitnehmen dies und das oder welches und jenes 
Welche Farbe fürs Outfit
Muss ich noch Bestellen? 
FRAGEN über FRAGEN


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juni 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Jojo, sei ehrlich!
> 
> *DU* würdest Mick Hannah erkennen wenn er vor Dir steht



du meinst wegen meines kommentars?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1125555
das war nur
das war nur weil
das war nur weil meine älteste tochter hannah heißt

ich bring die namen leider immer durcheinander
hack nicht immer auf mir rum!
ich hab auch ne seele!


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Juni 2012)

Jungs wir müssen mal wieder bei mir biken, es ist schon wieder so viel Neues entstanden. Saalbach ist nichts dagegen
Zack zack!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Juni 2012)

Wann und wo?


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Juni 2012)

Das Wann ist die große Frage! In der Woche ist es kein Problem bei mir. Eventuell Freitag oder Samstag.


----------



## diddie40 (19. Juni 2012)

Freitag Nachmittag hätte ich auch Zeit


----------



## kleinOtze (19. Juni 2012)

Ich muss Freitag Arbeiten, bin leider raus


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Juni 2012)

ich trete leider in Schlabbers Fußstapfen und schrotte meine Räder..., mal sehen wegen Samstag


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Juni 2012)

Bikes kannste bei mir ausleihen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Juni 2012)

mache ich auch kaputt 

Erstmal abwarten, Ersatzdämpfer ist scheinbar schon beim Nachbarn sagt die Sendungsverfolgung


----------



## rigger (19. Juni 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ich trete leider in Schlabbers Fußstapfen und schrotte meine Räder..., mal sehen wegen Samstag



Was haste denn angestellt? Schaltwerk hinüber oder halten die last rahmen nicht?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Juni 2012)

Der Dämpfer verlor Luft. Aber mal lobend zum Last Service: Ich hab gestern online eine Versandmarke gekauft, damit dann meinen Dämpfer verschickt. Da LAST die Info per Mail durch mich erhielt, dass ich den Dämpfer versendet habe, haben sie ihrerseits direkt einen Ersatzdämpfer losgeschickt (der heute bei der knurrigsten Nachbarin im Hause angekommen ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. Juni 2012)

saalbach um 16.49....29,9° und sonnenschein / westgipfel 20,6° und sonne pur


----------



## Ketta (19. Juni 2012)

morgen jemand im teuto unterwegs?

@ enduro: saalbach 29.9° viel zu heiß, da bist du triefnass unter den protektoren und dann noch hochschieben zum hackelberg, viel zu heiß...


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Juni 2012)

Ja, ja, denk Du nur an die langen Unterhosen und Skiunterwäsche wenn ihr am WE nach Livigno in den Schnee fahrt!


----------



## rigger (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## Ketta (19. Juni 2012)

mensch scotti, du weißt doch wie heiß das in saalbach sein kann!!

in livigno dagegen sind es angenehme 20°, ideal zum radfahren und schnee liegt nur noch ab 3000m...


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. Juni 2012)

Oh nein, Saalbach verschleudert gerade sein ganzes schönes Wetter und wenn ihr dann da seid gibbet nur noch Regen, Schnee- und Meteorietenschauer. Okay, ich gebs zu... es spricht der pure Neid aus mir.
Meinen Rippen gehts langsam besser, nächsten Monat sollte ich wieder aufm Rad sitzen können... Wenn ich mir bis dahin noch nicht die Lunge rausgehustet habe. 
Praktischer Weise habe ich ab Juli Semesterferien, dann fahre ich mit dir auch gerne in der Woche Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juni 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> mensch scotti, du weißt doch wie heiß das in saalbach sein kann!!
> 
> in livigno dagegen sind es angenehme 20°, ideal zum radfahren und schnee liegt nur noch ab 3000m...



Klar, war ja auch nicht böse gemeint

Ich hoffe ihr habt auch schönes Wetter in Livigno. Wir wollen doch schöne Fotos und Videos von den Ketten sehen (natürlich nur mit Bike!)


----------



## rigger (20. Juni 2012)

Scotti wie gehts uns denn heute? Alles ok mit dem Knie?


----------



## M.N. (20. Juni 2012)

rausgenommen


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juni 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Scotti wie gehts uns denn heute? Alles ok mit dem Knie?



Wie es uns geht weiß ich nicht (habe ich was verpaßt??

Aber in ernst. Knie geht ganz gut, tut zwar noch weh und ist auch noch nicht voll belastbar, ab ich bin mal guter Hoffnung.
Allein die Tatsache das ich nach 2 Wochen wieder arbeiten kann ist gut. Vor 2 Jahren beim anderen Knie bin ich da noch an Krücken gelaufen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Juni 2012)

Fahre am samstag mit richard nach Winterberg...jemand lust mitzufahren??


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Juni 2012)

hey ghostrider und richi
wir sind am samstag leider in livigno, so´n mist 

euch aber viel spass in wibe!!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (21. Juni 2012)

Fa. Schabberketta _Viel spass und super Wetter !!!!


----------



## M.N. (21. Juni 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hey ghostrider und richi
> wir sind am samstag leider in livigno, so´n mist
> 
> euch aber viel spass in wibe!!!!





...ihr kommt rum, viel Spass!


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. Juni 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wir sind am samstag leider in livigno, so´n mist



Oh nein, das tut mir sehr leid für euch... Aber hey, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten...


----------



## rigger (21. Juni 2012)

Livignio ist ja garnicht mehr bei der gravity card dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juni 2012)

habe ich was verpaßt ?
nach x-tausend kilometern quer durch länder ohne w-lan bin ich zurück vom ölberg dh.
gibt es was neues ? ist der fb zurück in seine galaxie gereist ? habt ihr die dörenther klippen gekauft ?


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Juni 2012)

Jau, Klippen habe ich gekauft und gleich demontiert. Liegen im Keller und warten darauf hier in Greven wieder aufgebaut zu werden. Evtl. nehme ich auch noch einen Berg aus Saalbach mit. 
Dann gibt's endlich mal neue Trails im Münsterland


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juni 2012)

glückwunsch scotti,,,,steine kann mann/frau nie genug haben.
hier noch ein spruch zur grundsteinlegung,,,,,

manchmal liegen einem steine im weg, die uns aufhalten,oder es zumindest versuchen. wer allerdings in der lage ist, auch mit diesen steinen etwas zu bauen, der hat schon fast einen trail.  

jetzt zwei wochen fleißig sein und dann geht es schon auf nach saalbach,,,,,,schööön


----------



## sx2cruiser (21. Juni 2012)

@schlabbers,euch viel spass in livigno,schlabber,wir wollen dann auch viele Filmchen sehen
In genau ZWEI WOCHEN geht's nach SAALBACH


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Juni 2012)

@papa joe: da müssen wir jetzt wohl durch...

@ösitruppe:
euch viel spass in saalbach 
wird bestimmt der oberknaller
ick freu mir für euch
und melvin gewinnt den gangbattle 

allen anderen ne schöne urlaubsfreie zeit bzw. schnelle genesung!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> und melvin gewinnt den gangbattle


 
und fb wird mister saalbach 2012 !!!!!!!
euch viel spaß und erfolg bei der entwicklungshilfe in livingio und zermatt.


----------



## rigger (22. Juni 2012)

Viel spass euch.ketten!!!


----------



## diddie40 (22. Juni 2012)

@ketten, wünsche euch ne schöne zeit

@saalbacher, sehen wir uns vorher noch? z. b. sonntag morgen ne tour im teuto?


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2012)

unsere trails  bei facebook,,,,,,,daß geht nicht lange gut,,,,,,https://www.facebook.com/events/274543139320046/
öffentliche veranstaltung von x - sports,,,,,,,herzlichen glückwunsch,,,,,,

besuchen sie den teuto solange es noch geht,solange er noch steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (22. Juni 2012)

Mit den Facebook ist keine gute Idee !!!!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juni 2012)

diddie
würd ja gern am sonntag im teuto fahren
aber die druckstufe an meiner lyrik ist gebrochen...
deswegen auch immer der ärger mit der gabel
nächste woche kommt die neue mc einheit


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juni 2012)

ich find's gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich find's gut


 
ich kenne jemanden der sich regelmäßig selber in das eigene knie schießt,der findet das auch total gut.


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juni 2012)

das ironische an dem post war der  

natürlich ist das mal wieder richtig toll..so kommen wir der sperrung mit großen schritten näher......

ich denke da sollte man mal xsports bei facebook ne nachricht zukommen lassen oder sich telefonisch melden und seine bedenken anmelden....

hab ich grad mal gemacht, da kein facebook.....


----------



## M.N. (22. Juni 2012)

Das ist ein Treff von Freunden vom Shop, da diese nicht in MTB Forum vertreten sind, oganisieren wir das über Facebook. Nicht öffentlich! Ist also kein Grund sich aufzuregen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Juni 2012)

na, das hörte sich beim anruf in münster anders an...da sprach man von :" möchten sie sich für diese veranstaltunganmelden...."

die dame sprach von "veranstaltung", "öffentlich" ....

und wenn die "freunde" nicht im IBC sind, warum wird das dann nicht zu 100% über facebook gemacht???? da kannste über deine freundesliste alle einladen die du möchtest und keiner bekommt was mit....

den termin bei IBC reinstellen mit vermerk auf facebook und dem text, das schreit nach verkaufsveranstaltung und ärger....meine meinung und da stehe ich nicht allein .....


----------



## M.N. (22. Juni 2012)

...es sind 6 Leute die auch regelmäßig dort fahren, nicht mehr! Kein Geld dafür, keine feste Anmeldung!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juni 2012)

na, wenn das so ist, dann nimm den termin oder zumindest den vermerk auf facebook raus....zumal, wenn die freunde eh nicht im IBC sind, dann können sie auch nicht wissen, das da auch was bei facebook steht 

aber ich will mich auch nicht als "moralapostel" aufspielen... muß jeder selbst wissen...nur am ende nicht meckern wenn der wald mit stacheldtaht übersäät ist und alle paar meter nen wächter steht...


----------



## M.N. (22. Juni 2012)

ok, kein Problem! Terim ist in 10 min raus!

Termin ist raus genommen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2012)

auf mehrfachen wunsch habe ich heute in saalbach angerufen.buchung steht,wetter top,strecken 1a und bier steht schon kalt.

die freuen sich auch  total , endlich mal wieder ganz normale leute (- fb)


----------



## Der Cherusker (22. Juni 2012)

Nachbarn reden nicht mehr miteinander, Vögel singen nicht mehr, widerliches Gewürm kommt aus der Erde, der Himmel verdunkelte sich tiefschwarz ich wußte irgendwas stimmt nicht in Ibbenbüren nun die Gewißheit!!!!!
Das Böse hat unser schönes Ibbenbüren wieder heimgesuchtDer Antichrist ist wieder da in Person von TB


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2012)

ist das schön wie du dich freust das ich wieder daheim bin.
ich habe dir auch wieder ein glas  geselchte robbenhoden mitgebracht,die magst du doch so gerne.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Juni 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Nachbarn reden nicht mehr miteinander, Vögel singen nicht mehr, widerliches Gewürm kommt aus der Erde, der Himmel verdunkelte sich tiefschwarz ich wußte irgendwas stimmt nicht in Ibbenbüren nun die Gewißheit!!!!!
> Das Böse hat unser schönes Ibbenbüren wieder heimgesuchtDer Antichrist ist wieder da in Person von TB






Der FB kann auch lyrisch

Aber leider kommt doch wieder klingonisch durch:  s.o. TB[/QUOTE]


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Juni 2012)

look at the time,,,,,,,,,,,,,13 ?????????????? wie heißt days eigentlich auf englisch???????????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Juni 2012)

Tage Thomas Tage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (23. Juni 2012)

13 ......warum gibt es keinen smily wie graf zahl aus der sesamstraße  so mit blitzen und donner  da würde sich der FB noch wohler fühlen  

na, schon alle ganz feucht in der bikeshorts  panik, ob das bike schüssig ist, die bremsen entlüftet, die reifen nachgeschnitten, den sattel gefettet???

alles fertig...na dann kann es los gehen....wollen wir vorher noch mal ein gemütliches "roll in" machen??? vielleicht nächsten sonntag, bei gutem wetter ne "ruhige runde" mit einkehr in der almhütte....da haben alle ( auch herbert ) zeit den termin zu verinnerlichen und wir können noch die letzten fragen klären...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13103

natürlich auch für "nicht saalbachfahrer" ... jojo, du darfst auch kommen.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Juni 2012)

danke ghostrider,,,
look at the time,,,,,thirteen tage 

das mit dem treff am sonntag  ist eine gute idee,man könnte die letzten klarheiten beseitigen und  die belegung der zimmer klären.
aus versicherungstechnischen gründen darf der fb  zb. kein zimmer mit balkon,steckdosen ,sicht auf kuhwiesen usw.
alles sachen die sich schon im vorfeld nicht klären lassen würden.


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (23. Juni 2012)

@tb: falls du noch nicht weißt, was du morgen anziehen sollst:
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/r...h-new-brunswick-kanada-fotostrecke-84007.html


----------



## rigger (23. Juni 2012)

bin nächste woche sonntag nicht da, bin in DD auf Messe... 

Ein paar sachen kommen noch fürs bike, nur kleinteile dann hab ich allen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Juni 2012)

fischmitfahrrad schrieb:


> @tb: falls du noch nicht weißt, was du morgen anziehen sollst:
> http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/r...h-new-brunswick-kanada-fotostrecke-84007.html


 

meinst du wirklich ? einen schottenrock habe ich,,,,schöne beine auch.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Juni 2012)

Doof nur, daß da die kleinen Dingerchen so leicht am Sattel hängen bleiben.
Weil unter dem Schottenrock trägt man ja bekanntlich nichts.

Und erst die Zecken und Dornen und du mußt immer hinten fahren, weil den Anblick könnten wir wohl nicht ertragen!


----------



## enduro pro (23. Juni 2012)

dornen und zecken können dem Tb seinen gehänge doch nix anhaben....

TB ist doch der neue chuck noris, er lutscht keinen honig, er ißt bienen....


----------



## kleinOtze (23. Juni 2012)

Vor allem tut mir derjenige leid, der den TB unten herum nach Krabbeltierchen absuchen muss.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juni 2012)

scotti
scotti?

ich will nicht arbeiten,
keine lust auf am schreibtisch schreiben
könnte neles rad kriegen, aber draußen regnets heftig
heute hab ich auch keine lust richtig nass zu werden

schreib mir bitte was aufbauendes
weißt du, was prokrastination ist?

nachtrag
das hier:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15182896"]Procrastination on Vimeo[/ame]
und an scotti schreiben

und noch´n nachtrag
[ame="http://vimeo.com/9553205"]Procrastination on Vimeo[/ame]

und an scotti schreiben

nachtrag:
was macht dein knie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Juni 2012)

scotti?


übrigens!
du hast gesehen, dass ich mick erkannt habe??
ha!

hab ihm sogar auf die schultern geklopft!
das sind schultern!
erst dachte ich, das wäre die protektorenjacke...

der könnte auch schottenröcke tragen
und 
keiner würde sich drüber lustig machen

ach
ich geh jetzt ins wasser
cu


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Juni 2012)

jojo du denkst an mich

Danke auch das Du uns einen Einblick in Deinen Tagesablauf gibst.
Also mir wär das ja zu langweilig. Gut das ich nix anständiges gelernt habe und einen schönen unseriösen Job gefunden habe


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2012)

jojo ich mache mir echt sorgen,,,,,,jojo,,,,,,,auch für dich scheint irgendwann wieder die sonne,auch du wirst dich wieder am surren eines ritzelpaketes erfreuen können,mit freude durch den kot einer wildschweinrotte fahren usw.
eine frage noch ,war der burggraben kalt?


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Juni 2012)

@enduro
wolltest du dir nicht noch einen Helm zulegen

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...-Cyan-Lime-Lines-SALE-::24189.html?refID=totd

oder verwechsel ich das mit jemand anderem??


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2012)

hier für scotti und jojo,,,,,dunkle wolken (kaputte knie/leichte depressionen) werden verdrängt von ,,,,,,,,schaut selber
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JICRMNnDuU"]Sonnenaufgang in Zeitraffer      - YouTube[/nomedia]

scotti was macht das knie ?

hier noch was für alle die gut drauf sind und keinen bock auf gut drauf haben,,,,schöner text,,geht aber erst bei 0:50 oder so los
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPL--1J-91w"]Stendal Blast - Faehrmann      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juni 2012)

cooles bild tb...so gehört das....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (24. Juni 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier für scotti und jojo,,,,,dunkle wolken (kaputte knie/leichte depressionen) werden verdrängt von ,,,,,,,,schaut selber
> Sonnenaufgang in Zeitraffer      - YouTube
> 
> scotti was macht das knie ?
> ...



Danke für den Sonnenaufgang!
Bei dir auf der Terasse aufgenommen oder??

Knie wird von Tag zu Tag besser. bin gestern kurz hier im Wald gewesen. Kurzer DH bereitet keine Probleme. Bergauf ist schwierig (aber ist es ja immer )
Schlimmer ist das andere Bein. Immer noch zeitweise taub, der doofe Fuß und Unterschenkel.

Wenn das nicht schlimmer wird kann Saalbach kommen


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2012)

der sonnenaufgang ist durch das kinderzimmerfenster vom fb aufgenommen worden,ich habe die gopro einfach auf die  zellengitter gestellt und laufen lassen.
freut mich das es dir gefällt.


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Juni 2012)

Boah ey in Klingonien geht die Sonne aber schnell auf.

Und heute ist so schlechtes Wetter weil der FB seinen Teller nicht ordenlich leer gegessen hat. Nach Saalbach nehmen wir dann aber einen Trichter zum reinschütten mit.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juni 2012)

tb
war nix mit burggraben
als ich mich zum wasser schleppte, lief mir fischmitfahrrad über den weg:
"ach komm, lass uns zusammen was cooles und aufregendes unternehmen,
ich geh mir schnell noch die haare waschen
wär ich mal direkt zum fährmann gegangen.
ich wartete stunden
und bekam schließlich mit torte den mund gestopft.
jetzt sitz ich wieder hier

tb weißt du was prokrastination bedeutet?
ich kenne videos dazu,
aber die will bestimmt keiner sehen




noch zwei stunden und dann kommt das blöde downhillrennen,
mit all den tollen fahrern und fahrerinnen, 
die alle so glücklich sind



weiß jemand, 
wann die nächste fähre geht?


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Juni 2012)

ich glaube ich leide öfter an prokastination.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juni 2012)

Hey scotti,

gute Genesung weiterhin damits in Saalbach zur Sache gehen kann!

Grüße von der Couch aus dem etwas feuchten Wuppertal 

Karsten


----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2012)

Jau das kenn ich auch...

Hab mal was für meine Motivation getan...


Habs mal wie Jana und Schulte gemacht und mir das Last Herb FR bestellt... 





Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen!!

BTW gwin nur 2 sek vorne in der Quali, das wird hoffentlich spannend...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2012)

hier der fahrplan jojo,ich war auch schon an bord.
Fähre nach Jenseits

pro kastration sagt mir aber leider nichts.
ist das was neues ? haben das alle ?muß ich das auch haben ? hat das was mit schottenröcken zu tun ?

@rigger
wir brauchen mehr info


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Juni 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Jau das kenn ich auch...
> 
> Hab mal was für meine Motivation getan...
> 
> ...




Kommts noch rechtzeitig für Saalbach??


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. Juni 2012)

Rigger, da wir nicht den 1.April haben, wer soll dir das abkaufen nee kannste behalten, wer soll das glauben!!!! Glaube ich erst wenn ich es gesehen habe!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2012)

Muesste  diese woche kommen, hab freitag bestellt incl. Steuersatz.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juni 2012)

das sind doch mal frohe botschaften
das passt bestimmt auch besser zu deiner fahrtechnik



dann guck ich mir mal frohen mutes 
die übertragung ab viertel nach acht von dem tollen downhillrenen an


----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2012)

kann nur besser werden jojo...


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juni 2012)

tb
ich hab dich nicht vergessen,
hatte nur einen film gesucht...
hab ihn wiedergefunden!
prokrastination

aber richtig!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/43576682"]How To: Procrastinate 2 - Ian Morrison & Nick Geddes on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juni 2012)

Rigger, Willkommen im Club!

Bin mal gespannt was du sagst. Viel Spaß bei der umwerfermontage kleiner Tipp: roten Ring abschrauben, dann umwerfer draufschrauben und das zusammen an den Rahmen. Hört sich dämlich an, funzt aber gut!
Sollte aber bestimmt diese wochenankommen, wenns Probleme gibt, dann holste den einfach in Dortmund ab 

An die restlichen Teutonen: wann sieht man sich denn mal wieder? Sollen wir mal wieder ne runde zusammen Rollen, wenn ihr aus Saalbach zurück seid?! Würde uns freuen!
Grüße!


----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2012)

@Schulte, Danke für den Tipp!! 

Wir sehen uns doch bestmmt am 21. be den Ketten zum Endurorennen....

Jo zur Not kurz n Dortmund vorbeidüsen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juni 2012)

Hey, von dem 21. weiß ich noch garnix! Aber bestimmt!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Juni 2012)




----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12919


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (24. Juni 2012)

Ich lese immer fleißig weiß aber nicht was ich für quatsch schreiben soll. Irgendwie fällt mir nichts ein....

Also mal allgemein einen schönen Gruß


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juni 2012)

War's voll gestern Pascal?

Nils, danke!


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juni 2012)

hi scotti
was macht das knie?
das war doch grad wieder mal ne show in kanada
konnte man doch nicht ruhig sitzen bleiben!
bis morgen 

hat jemand noch nicht mein vid von willingen gesehen?
da war´n die schon schnell
dachte ich

ich will nach windham!


----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2012)

Jowar nicht schlecht, wenigstens nicht so große abstänne im Rennen...


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Juni 2012)

boah
der gwin ist doch nicht normal
schon wieder "locker" gewonnen...

schöne grüße übrigens von den ketten aus good old zollfrei livigno italy 

1liter sambuca 8  

heute hatten wir unseren ersten bikeparktag in livigno
totaaaal genial
war alles gut, bis kurz vorm ende
dann hat mein frisch geserviceter dämpfer seinen dienst quittiert und einfach mal alles öl rausgeblasen, der arsch.....
schaize
hier in livigno kann leider niemand das dingen fettich machen und zu kaufen gibt´s den hier auch nicht 

also, jetzt ist humanitäre hilfe für livigno angesagt!!

hat zufällig jemand nen rotz shox vivid mit 216mm einbaulänge und 63,5 mm hub über, oder neu, oder kann besorgen und schnell hier hin schicken!!??!?!??!?! wenn ja, dann bitte info an mich oder sofort hier hin per superexpress schicken...

Camping  Aquafresca
Via Palipert, 374
23030 Livigno (SO)

morgen früh spätestens um 9Uhr werd ich so´n teil jedenfalls auch bei hibike bestellen und hier hin schicken lassen. wenn ich glück habe kann ich in drei/vier tage wieder biken...

@rigger: gute wahl 
@ghostrider: schickes foto 
@tb: was ziehst du in saalbach denn nun an?


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Juni 2012)

TB hat noch einen über, mit Ups ist das Teil Dienstag bei Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2012)

Man schlabber du bekommst auch alles klein, hat gino den nicht richtig zusammengeschraubt? Im mottolini gibts doch leihbikes....


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Juni 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Man schlabber du bekommst auch alles klein, hat gino den nicht richtig zusammengeschraubt? Im mottolini gibts doch leihbikes....



ja, aber für über 80 euronen am tag


----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2012)

Na dann.muss der tb wohl per ups entwicklungshilfe leisten....


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Juni 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> TB hat noch einen über, mit Ups ist das Teil Dienstag bei Dir!



danke für den tip
hab den tb bereits angetextet!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juni 2012)

André, ich hab den Dhx Coil noch da, Größen stimmen überein passt der? Schönen Urlaub weiterhin und viel Spaß und viele Grüße an Andrea!


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Juni 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> André, ich hab den Dhx Coil noch da, Größen stimmen überein passt der? Schönen Urlaub weiterhin und viel Spaß und viele Grüße an Andrea!



hey karsten
ich weiß nicht genau ob der in meinen rahmen passt
beim votec liegt der dämpfer ja im rahmen drin und das piggy könnte beim einfedern den rahmen berühren....
der gino von flatout-suspension meinte jedenfalls letztens noch, dass der dhx coil die gleichen dämpferbuchsen mit gleichen einbaumaßen hat und der dhx eigentlich auch auch nicht breiter baut als der vivid, mmmhh..
evtl wäre es ein versuch wert...

ketta pennt schon
die grüße werde ich morgen ausrichten


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Juni 2012)

Nabend,

Nicht vergessen morgen früh! 
Also den DHX kannste haben wenn du möchtest. Ich bin zwar gerade dabei das Scratch mitsamt Dämpfer zu vertickern aber evtl. ohne Dämpfer. Demnach hab ich den hier rumliegen. Kannste ja ne Nacht drüber pennen und morgen eine Rückmeldung geben, dann würde ich den morgen Abend per dhl zuschicken. Buchsen sollten die gleichen sein 8mm innen,12,7 mm Aussendurchmesser der Hülse, breite 40mm. Aber man, du hast echt einen derben Verschleiß!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Juni 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Aber man, du hast echt einen derben Verschleiß!
> Gute Nacht!



ja mann, aber..
wo gehobelt wird fallen späne 

gutes nächtle
danke schonmal für´s angebot 
melde mich morgen nochmal!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Juni 2012)

Was tut man nicht alles für einen zollfreien Sambuca beim kettenracing Cup, gelllllll???!!!??!!  
Aber gern geschehen!!

Und das mit dem hobeln find ich nur gut!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich lese immer fleißig weiß aber nicht was ich für quatsch schreiben soll. Irgendwie fällt mir nichts ein....


 
mensch toto !!!!!! du auch ????????
jetzt greift die prokrastination aber mächtig um sich.

mensch schlabber du weißt doch das du immer alles kaputt machst,aber bei 8 euro für einen liter sambuca kann man auch schon mal eine kleine pause einlegen,wenn du dann wieder nüchtern bist ist der dämpfer auch schon da.
der dämpfer liegt beim enduro,wenn er den gleich mit zur arbeit nimmt und von dort verschickt ist der morgen bei dir.
müßtest dich also mit den enduro kurzschließen,soweit ich weiß fängt der um 10:00 uhr an zu arbeiten und ich denke das die packetdienste den ganzen tag dort ein und aus gehen.
bis dahin schraub doch einfach ein flacheisen rein,federt zwar mit so richtig, geht aber auch nicht kaputt.
zur kleiderfrage,,hier ist grade prokastration angesagt und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das machen lassen soll.aber wenn dann würde ich in saalbach im schottenrock fahren,blauer tweed mit grünen karos,,,total abgefahren.
hast du in livignio schon einen trendsetter gesehen? wenn ja , wie haben die bunnys reagiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (25. Juni 2012)

enduro 
prokradingens gibt´s gar nicht
is´n fake
dämpfer werden in der regel innerhalb 18 stunden geliefert
aufschieben kennt man gar nicht bei dämpfern

viel spass noch ihr ketten!


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Juni 2012)

danke tb!!!!
hab den enduro eben angesimst...vielleicht klappt´s ja

hat dein dämpfer echt ne 216er einbaulänge? wär ja super!!!
und sind die gleitschalen da auch drin? perfekt!
ich weiß, das sind alles fragen für enduro 

trendsetter in livigno...warte mal
ich hab da einen mit verölten beinen gesehen
aber das bunny war gar nicht begeistert....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Juni 2012)

Moin Schlabber!

Naaaaa, gut geschlafen in freudiger Erwartung eines neuen Dämpfers?! Falls das mitm Enduro nicht klappt, dann meld dich einfach nochmal! Entweder per Mail, SMS oder hier!

Gruss und viel Spaß!


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Juni 2012)

hey schulte, 
das mit dem sambuca aus livigno geht klar!
aber du kannst dein scratch MIT dämpfer verkaufen 
der enduro schickt mir heute tb´s dämpfer zu
der hat zwar 222mm einbaulänge, aber der passt trotzdem locker in mein bike rein...habs grad nachgemessen...cool!!!

vielen vielen dank für eure humanitäre hilfe in livigno


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2012)

hast echt glück das dein dämpfer nicht erst am mittwoch die ohren angelegt hat,wenn die italiener am donnerstag den arsch versohlt bekommen werden die erstmal eine woche lang weinen müssen .


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juni 2012)

so, die aktion "dämpfer für livigno"rollt....


----------



## rigger (25. Juni 2012)

Klasse Jungs!! so muss das..


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juni 2012)

zur erinnerung... 


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13103


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Juni 2012)

@rigger
Gute Entscheidung und viel Spaß damit
@schlabberkette
So ein Problem hatte ich auch mal 2002 auf MallorcaWar in den Bergen und auf einmal waren meine Bremsbeläge runter und Magura-Scheibenbremsen waren noch nicht im Standartsortiment der Bikeläden Habe mir dann per UPS-Express welche schicken lassen und der Spaß konnte weiter gehen Viel Spaß noch in Livigno
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (25. Juni 2012)

wahnsinn, echt klasse hier
auf euch kann man sich verlassen 
keiner bleibt auf der strecke
selbst nen zerstörer wie ich es bin wird hemmungslos material anvertraut  ...unglaublich!!!

erst ein dämpfer nur für livigno
am donnerstag hoffentlich ein dämpfer für ganz italien 
könnt ihr das auch irgendwie regeln!!!!

sonneregenwindgrüße aus bella italia an alle einschl. jens!!!!


----------



## rigger (25. Juni 2012)

Der rahmen ist unterwegs zu mir....


----------



## Totoxl (25. Juni 2012)

Schlabber der Zerstörer. Dagegen ist Conan der Barbar ja ein Waisenknabe.

Rigger feines Rädchen bekommst du, welche Farbe?


----------



## rigger (25. Juni 2012)

Gibts nur in Weiß das Fr vom letzten Jahr, passt genau meine Durolux mit 180mm rein und hab dann nen Hipsterlenkwinkel von 63° 

Mal was anderes, Transparente Klebefolie kommt die Tage, damits nach dem Urlaub nicht so aussieht wies Haibike...


----------



## Totoxl (25. Juni 2012)

63° Lenkwinkel  
Dagegen hat ja selbst ein Mondraker einen steilen Lenkwinkel 

Mal ernsthaft, ist das nicht ein wenig zu flach?


----------



## rigger (25. Juni 2012)

Hat mit 160er Gabel laut Datenblatt 64,6°, pro cm 0,5° weniger LW und du bisst bei 63,6, mal schauen wies sich fährt, für Saalbach bestimmt nicht verkehrt!!
Müsste ja morgen da sein der Rahmen, dann kann ich schonmal abkleben, Steuersatz einpressen usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (25. Juni 2012)

Mensch Rigger, wenn ich nicht ein noch fast neues, ebenfalls sau geiles Bike hier stehen hätte, könnte ich ja glatt neidisch werden.


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juni 2012)

brauche ein werkzeug zum ein und ausbau von isis-innenlagern... hammerschmidt hat auf einer seite isis 

hat jemand so ein ding rumliegen??????

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...uer-ISIS-Innenlager-mit-Aussenverzahnung.html


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2012)

Hab nur Hollowtech...

pascal vielleicht....


----------



## remy10 (26. Juni 2012)

...habe ich. Aber wie willst Du da auf die Schnelle rankommen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2012)

@schlabber
stell dein auto schon mal an den höchsten punkt im ort damit du donnerstag nach dem spiel ohne motorenlärm bis zur schweizer grenze rollen kannst.
die liefern fußballflüchtlinge nicht aus.
ab einem 3:0 werden die azzuros die straßen sperren,dann müßt ihr mit den bikes durch alpines gelände richtung liechtenstein.
viel glück !

vergesst nicht reichlich zollfreies obst und gemüse mitzubringen


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2012)

Juhu!!


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Juni 2012)

Ist das Größe S?
sieht so klein aus.
Aber sonst schön!


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2012)

M


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juni 2012)

der boden ist schön verlegt


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Juhu!!


 

ach kä watn feines fahrad dat is ,damit bisse bestimmt nie mehr laster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2012)

Christian bitte eben bei mir bitte melden wg. Österreich....


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Juni 2012)

erledigt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2012)

remy10 schrieb:


> ...habe ich. Aber wie willst Du da auf die Schnelle rankommen?


 
besten dank remy 10,
wir haben schon so ein teil,das klappt hier mit den teilen wie verrückt.

heute eine schöne runde durch teutonien gedreht,der chrisxrossi hat sogar den 150mm schalter an seinem bike gefunden.


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Juni 2012)

ne Marathorunde war das, wie machst Du das mit dem fetten Bike? Auch Ben mit dem Stummel von Sattelstütze ist viel zu schnell gewesen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Juni 2012)

Der Herby hat mich geärgert!!!!!!!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (26. Juni 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Der Herby hat mich geärgert!!!!!!!!


 War nur ein Tip


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Der Herby hat mich geärgert!!!!!!!!



Was hat der boese herbert denn getan?


----------



## brcrew (26. Juni 2012)

jo war ne feine runde heute! ich streck meine beine jetzt mal durch.. ging ja wegen der stütze nicht so richtig...^^


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Juni 2012)

Rigger..., was ist denn hier jetzt? Denk an den Club!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2012)

Wat denn, aufbauen schaff ich erst am we....


----------



## kleinOtze (27. Juni 2012)

Hab ein Bild von eurem Saalbach-Bulli gefunden


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Juni 2012)

Ne das sind nicht die Saalbach Fahrer, das ist der Bulli von Schlabberkette mit seinen Ersatzteilen. Du weißt ja er braucht immer etwas mehr an Bikes und Parts


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Juni 2012)

Wie erst am Wochenende??? Da würde ich eine Nachtschicht einlegen


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2012)

erstens fehlt noch das Adapterkit für das Hinterrad um die Hope auf 12mm umzubauen, dann der 1.5 Adapter zu Steuersatz einpressen, der Konus für 1 1/8 schickt Last mir nach (vergessen einzupacken) vor Sa komm ich eh nicht zum Biken....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Juni 2012)

Ok ok! Entschuldigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2012)

Und meine bestellte schutzfolie für den Rahmen hat der Hermes Typ auch irgendwo abgeliefert, nur nicht bei mir, muss mal die Nachbarn fragen....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Juni 2012)

was willste den abkleben rigger...du hast doch garkeinen Steinschlag...das passiert doch nur wenn mann schnell fährt ;-)


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2012)

ist die Entwicklungshilfe denn schon angekommen?


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2012)

nö, die wird auch nicht ankommen...die italias wissen schon das sie verliehren werden und haben das packet, angeblich wegen falscher daten wieder zurück gehen lassen... blöde spagetties.....


pascal, nicht so fies.....


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> was willste den abkleben rigger...du hast doch garkeinen Steinschlag...das passiert doch nur wenn mann schnell fährt ;-)


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juni 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> nö, die wird auch nicht ankommen......


 

wie jetzt ? echt ? ist das paket zurück gekommen ?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. Juni 2012)

leute noch eine Woche............Ick freu mir sooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jojo2 (28. Juni 2012)

tja ghosti 
die freude versteh ich

ich muss mich mit sowas begnügen
das video kennt ja wahrscheinlich jeder,
aber ich war ganz aus dem häuschen als ich das heute morgen zum ersten mal gesehen hab
[ame="http://vimeo.com/43182074"]peoplegrapher.  In the Woods with Amir Kabbani on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## diddie40 (28. Juni 2012)

Hey jojo, ist ja mal wieder schön zu sehen.
was macht dein bike, deine gabel?
hab´gerade bei ebay eine gesehen, für alle, die noch eine suchen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/200783360289?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
so jetzt geht´s in den wald


----------



## jojo2 (28. Juni 2012)

die sonne strahlt, mein herz, das lacht
die gabel hab ich vorhin wieder ins rad gemacht
und morgen dann, so gott will

kann ich mal wieder´n stündchen fahrn
endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (29. Juni 2012)

moin
die humanitäre hilfe für livigno (italien) hat ja leider nicht geklappt
auch die von hibike nicht
trotzdem vielen dank für die unterstützung
wir fahren jetzt nach davos (schweiz)
schöne grüße von den ketten!!!


----------



## enduro pro (29. Juni 2012)

schlabber, haben wir nicht vorher gesagt: " fahr nicht zu den italienern"... 

und was war gstern abend, da haben sie uns auch wieder mal so richtig.....naja, lassen wir das...schade, schade...ich hoffe ihr habt dennoch spaß....


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juni 2012)

@ketten
kommt doch einfach wieder heim und fahrt am freitag mit uns nach saalbach,wir werden ca. 2,5 tonnen ersatzteile dabei haben,da müßte sogar schlabber eine ganze woche am stück biken können.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juni 2012)

@saalbach bikeholidays driving club members crazy mongos

tasche schon gepackt? ich schon und ganz oben drauf liegt die dvd "new kids nitro"


----------



## enduro pro (29. Juni 2012)

ahhh, der TB denkt wieder an die wirklich wichtigen sachen


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juni 2012)

jau alles gepackt,bis auf die klamotten,ich warte da erst noch die news von den ketten ab was dieses jahr in den alpen so hip ist.
ich habe gehört das in nord-österreich über einen biker in colourbloking gelacht worden ist,daß passiert mir nicht.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Juni 2012)

teuto..schottenrock-DH soll der "burner" sein...ich frag mich nur wo die da die portectoren verbaut haben...oben am gürtel???? sitzt das dann nicht zu stramm am "heini"  auf jeden ist die beinfreiheit und der sitz perfekt....da kannste locker mit hinter den sattel und vor die lenkstange


----------



## jojo2 (29. Juni 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur wo die da die portectoren verbaut haben...oben am gürtel????




voll getroffen
tb ich zeig mal die bilder, die ich vorhin 
bei der anprobe von dir gemacht hab
mir gefiel dies röckchen hier eigentlich am besten
allein schon wg. des fliegenschutzes 
(@enduro wie bei terassentürchen... - voll praktisch)


----------



## enduro pro (29. Juni 2012)

heiiiiiii....jetzt weiß ich auch warum der TB einen soooooo breiten lenker braucht...bei dem kreuz kein wunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juni 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> mir gefiel dies röckchen hier eigentlich am besten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 233183


 
mir eigentlich auch aber ich habe leider nicht die passenden schuhe zu dem farbton vom rock.
 ich rufe morgen bei hibike an und frage ob die auch in anderen farben liefern können.

anschauen lohnt
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKWoPlL2B8I&feature=related"]PEOPLE ARE AWESOME 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2012)

Fertig, allerdings jetzt schon im Saalbach trimm mit dicken Reifen, 17,8 Kg


----------



## diddie40 (29. Juni 2012)

Sieht super aus


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2012)

eins hab ich noch...


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juni 2012)

ich lach mir nen ast,der rigger hat wirklich nen last,hoffe das du viel spaß damit hast.


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2012)

Passt doch dann wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. Juni 2012)

schaut gut aus...nur der umwerfer sieht etwas verlohren aus auf seiner hohen position...oder die kettenblätter sind zu klein


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Juni 2012)

schick rigger!
Aber mach für Saalbach noch ne KeFü dran. Ich weiß wovon  ich rede.


----------



## Totoxl (29. Juni 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> schick rigger!
> Aber mach für Saalbach noch ne KeFü dran. Ich weiß wovon  ich rede.


Das habe ich auch gedacht, aber ein schönes Rad ist es.


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2012)

Umwerfer geht nicht tiefer, ist extra auf nem kleinen Turm auf der Schwinge.

Scotti meinst du ne richtige Kettenführung oben und unten oder reicht unten?


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Juni 2012)

ich würde eine schaltbare Rolle unten dranbauen.


----------



## diddie40 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich sach nur vorne 1 Kettenblatt mit Führung reicht.
Umwerfer, Schalthebel, Züge lass zu Hause


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2012)

fährst du eigentlich mit didie?


----------



## diddie40 (29. Juni 2012)

nee, fahre nicht mit, spiele am 14.7. auf´m bluesfestival in luxenburg und am 22.7, geht´s zum alpencross


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Juni 2012)

Jau Rigger!!! Sehr gut! Krass, daß es das gleiche Rad ist wie Saskias, aber durch das gerade Oberrohr aussieht wie meins, nur weiss. Als Kefü reicht die Rolle. Meine Kette springt NIE runter!

Bist du schon gefahren?


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2012)

Jo fährt sich schon geil, kein vergleich zum Haibike!! 

Bin vorhin mal ne Stunde gerollert, der Lenkwinkel ist ungewohnt... 

@schulte wie knapp kann man den zug zum umwerfer legen? Meiner geht noch recht weit unterm tretlager lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. Juni 2012)

Verkaufe meinen Scratch Rahmen....mit Gabel...jemand intresse???


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2012)

@ketten viel spass in Davos, war neulich ein bericht in der bike, scheint nicht schlecht zu sein... 

Kommt uns doch in saalbach besuchen, sind jetzt auch bei der gravity Card dabei...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Juni 2012)

Nabend Nils,

also ich hab meinen Zug recht knapp verlegt, so wie es dieses Metallschaltzugdingsbums unterm Tretlager hergibt. Aber ich muss morgen nochmal genauer nachschauen, kann dir nen Foto machen, wenn du magst?!


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2012)

Ja das wäre super!


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2012)

BTW wann soll es denn freitag losgehen? Ich dachte so an 22 uhr bin ich bei chris, danach zu richard und dann ab dafür. Zico müsste sein rad dann noch zu richi bringen. Oder die muensteraner treffen sich auch bei richi und wir fahren zusammen.


----------



## kleinOtze (30. Juni 2012)

... saalbach heeeeeuuuul ick will och


----------



## herby-hancoc (30. Juni 2012)

Denkt an Warnwesten im Auto pro Person eine


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2012)

fuer ösiland?

2 hab ich im Bulli, richi bitte noch 2 mitnehmen...


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Juni 2012)

Meine Mitfahrer:
bitte selbst darum kümmern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juni 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Denkt an Warnwesten im Auto pro Person eine


 

ich dachte die muß man nur tragen wenn der chrisxrossi fährt damit man die mitfahrer später leichter in der schlucht findet wenn die bremsen wieder gebrannt haben.
ich will aber nicht aussehen wie ein hölländischer fußballfan,da bleibe ich lieber in der schlucht.


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2012)

HAMMER das ding!!!

Gruss ausm Wald!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juni 2012)

ich freu mich das du dich freust,dann freut sich nämlich kein dritter ,,,,,,,oder so ähnlich war das,,,,,


----------



## Totoxl (30. Juni 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Verkaufe meinen Scratch Rahmen....mit Gabel...jemand intresse???


Was gibt es denn neues? Gib es zu du willst jetzt auch ein Torque


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Juni 2012)

Rigger, alles gut?


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn neues? Gib es zu du willst jetzt auch ein Torque





@karsten, alles gut!!  ist geil das teil, beschleunigt gut, sackt nicht weg an anstiegen und bergab sowieso geil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (30. Juni 2012)

grüße aus davos
super genial hier!!!
sogar noch besser als livigno!!!!!
und das alles ohne dämpfung...

@rigger: geiles bike 
@tb: hier ist kuhfladenmuster mit geruch total hip!!!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Juni 2012)

Schickes Last
Viel Spaß damit
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juli 2012)

wie konnte mir das nur passieren ?
da nehme ich grade die krankenakte vom fb aus dem schrank und was sehe ich da ?
der fb hatte am freitag geburtstag !!!!!!
also nach der zeitrechnung seines heimatplaneten,nach unserem kalender fällt der termin  genau in den saalbach-trip.
er hat mir vorhin zugesichert das es aus diesem grund freibier und was zu trinken geben wird.


@ghostrider

glückwunsch zum neuen torque


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Juli 2012)

jau Toto...hab ich gestern bestellt  mein neues Torque


----------



## kleinOtze (1. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich will aber nicht aussehen wie ein hölländischer fußballfan,da bleibe ich lieber in der schlucht.




@TB ... besorg dir dieses Modell ... dann siehste auch nicht aus wie ein NL Fan


----------



## rigger (1. Juli 2012)

Das perfekte Geschenk fuer den fb.


----------



## Der Cherusker (1. Juli 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Das perfekte Geschenk fuer den fb.


Was los Blumenmädchen, heut mal wieder von den verbotenen Kräutern genascht!!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Juli 2012)

Einstimmen auf Saalbach


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Juli 2012)

Hattest Du nicht gesagt du wärst schnell gewesen??


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Juli 2012)

Penner!!! Ich Lach dann mal ab Samstag ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. Juli 2012)

Das wird lustig, fahrt doch bein Gang Bang... Ähh... Battle mit und macht das auf der Strecke aus... 

btw Scotti wie schauts aus? Alles Fit?

@Richi melde mich morgen wg. freitag


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Juli 2012)

grüße von den ketten aus davos!!

ketta hat den heiligen trail gefunden!!!


----------



## rigger (1. Juli 2012)




----------



## scott-bussi (1. Juli 2012)

Super Bilder!
Sieht toll aus da vos schön ist


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Juli 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Das wird lustig, fahrt doch bein Gang Bang... Ähh... Battle mit und macht das auf der Strecke aus...
> 
> btw Scotti wie schauts aus? Alles Fit?
> 
> @Richi melde mich morgen wg. freitag



Ne, fit geht anders, aber bis Freitag ist ja noch viiiiiel Zeit.


----------



## diddie40 (1. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> grüße von den ketten aus davos!!
> 
> ketta hat den heiligen trail gefunden!!!


 
da geht mein herz auf


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön da bei euch!!! Macht's gut da in der schwizz!


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Juli 2012)

schön bei Euch in Davos!


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2012)

habt ihr auch schon bern gesehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> grüße von den ketten aus davos!!
> 
> ketta hat den heiligen trail gefunden!!!



ist dasda schön!
grüße zuurück!!


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2012)

Wetterbericht Saalbach

Regensachen sollte man trotzdem einpacken....


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> habt ihr auch schon bern gesehen ?


 

gibt es eigentlich nöch bern in der schweiz ?


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2012)

Wurde gestern auf der Almhütte noch was besondres besprochen oder nur gesoffen??


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich nöch bern in der schweiz ?



tb das war nich in der schwizz
das waren die usa
born in the usa!
ist der vollständige titel

prezi
die vorderen plätze haben sich andere geteilt,
aber die anderen fahren ja auch nicht zum spass
[ame="http://vimeo.com/45034908"]Kona Factory Team - Windham, USA on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2012)

und in der schweiz gibt es keine mehr ?
in den usa gibt es braun,schwarz,blau und grizzlybern , dass weiß ich.

@rigger
am sonntag wurden noch echt wichtige dinge besprochen, in saalbach haben wir zeit  
darüber zu reden woran du vorher noch unbedingt denken mußt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2012)

@ Teuto ich hab alles zusammen, hab schon von Zico gehört das ihr euch nur die Birne zuhauen habt....


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2012)

dann ist ja gut rigger,,,,,sag mal weißt du vielleicht wo ich bern kaufen kann ?
die würden sich im teuto bestimmt gut machen.
wußtest du das es in der schweiz keine mehr gibt ?


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Juli 2012)

Ich könnte ein paar Gummi-Bern mitbringen. Die kannst Du in Saalbach aussähen, wenn wir dann 2013 wieder kommen, kannst Du sie ernten und wieder ansiedeln


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2012)

auf die idee ist schon vorher einer gekommen,,,,von wegen keine bern in der schweiz,,,,es gibt sogar  polizeibern
*Jungbär in den Alpen: M13, die Leiche und eine Kollision mit dem ...*


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Juli 2012)

Darauf muß ich erst mal einen Holunderbernschnapps trinken und dann ins Bett!
Tzzz tzzz, Polizeibern, Gummibern, Braun- Schwarz- und Grillibern, was es alles so gibt ...


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2012)

Hat einer interesse in der letzten August Woche für ein paar Tage nach Chatel zu fahren, Camping oder Chalet is mir egal.
Auf dem Rückweg wollte ich wohl in Leogang bei der WM vorbeischauen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Juli 2012)

kannst mich besuchen kommen.

Apropo Rückweg, check den mal bei Google Maps. Ist er ein Hinweg.


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2012)

Wan bist du denn da? in Chatel? Wm ist doch am 2. september??


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Juli 2012)

Mitte July, Anfang August und Mitte bis Ende.
Wann und ob eine WM ist weiss ich garnicht. Nur ist Leogang alles andere als zwischen Osnabrück und PDS. Ist ein fetter Umweg.


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2012)

hm habich auch grad gesehen... 

wo biste denn dann in pds?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Juli 2012)

ganz PDS. Hängt doch alles zusammen. Überwiegend Les Gets bis Chatel.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> . Nur ist Leogang alles andere als zwischen Osnabrück und PDS. Ist ein fetter Umweg.


 
man kann ganz gut über bern fahren.......


----------



## diddie40 (2. Juli 2012)

gibts jetzt endlich eine dh-strecke vom grossen bernstein?


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2012)

nee diddie , ist gesperrt,,,ist jetzt vogelschutzgebiet,,,,,,,es wurden dort ganz seltene vogelbern gefunden,,,,,

oh gott,,,,,wie soll das erst nächste woche unter alkohol werden ??????


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Juli 2012)

Wiriehorn liegt aber ganz in der Nähe, musste nur übern Bern fahren.
Is Pernod Alkohol?


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juli 2012)

nee pernod ist kein alkohol,,,habe recherchiert,,,,,,fällt unter spiritutoosen oder so ähnlich


----------



## kleinOtze (3. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nee diddie , ist gesperrt,,,ist jetzt vogelschutzgebiet,,,,,,,es wurden dort ganz seltene vogelbern gefunden,,,,,
> 
> oh gott,,,,,wie soll das erst nächste woche unter alkohol werden ??????



in Saalbach gibts Alkohol? Ich dachte, dass wird ein sportlicher Lycratrip zum km sammeln  hab mich so auf Lycrabilder vom TB gefreut


----------



## M.N. (3. Juli 2012)

Ich mache mich heute Nachmittag auf nach Saalbach, erste Infos,Bilder,Aufnahmen dann morgen Abend! Bis Samstag, fahrt vorsichtig. Greetz.


----------



## diddie40 (3. Juli 2012)

hey m.n. alles gute für dein rennen und ganz viel spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (3. Juli 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hey m.n. alles gute für dein rennen und ganz viel spaß.



Danke, dir!


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Juli 2012)

Gute Fahrt!!! Denk an das Umsteigen

Lass Deine Knochen heile, wir wollen ja noch zusammen Saalbach genießen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nee pernod ist kein alkohol,,,habe recherchiert,,,,,,fällt unter spiritutoosen oder so ähnlich



Gut, dat ist nämlich für den Rigger, damit er in Richtung Saalbach am Steuer nicht einschläft.


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2012)

Du fährst zumindest nicht Chris!!! Wir wollen ja heile unten ankommen...  Das teil ich mir dann mit Richi und Tobi.

@MN komm gut über und bleib heile!!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2012)

jo m.n. 
dem schließ ich mich an:
viel spass!
und pass gut auf dein schönes rad auf
und
immer schön entspannt bleiben

übrigens:
halt dich von den anderen fern.
hier aufnahmen von denen aus dem letzten jahr - nachgestellt.

du siehst:
spiritualität ist nicht für jeden was
(die ersten 30 sekunden reichen, um dir zu zeigen, was ich meine)
also: hüte dich vor den börn in den flaschen! 
und den anderen
[ame="http://vimeo.com/40401835"]Eine murul / Breakfast on the Grass on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Juli 2012)

erinnert mich an was aus dem Kinderprogramm der 70er. Ist ne Mischung aus Tschechischen Märchen, Ravensburger Puppenkiste, Sandmännchen und ein Hauch Realität. Aber super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (3. Juli 2012)

Hier gehts ja wieder rund...
Bin heute das erst mal seit Wochen wieder ohne schmerzende Rippen aufgewacht.
Und ich habe noch ein Bild von meinem Abflug zugeschickt bekommen, wobei ich nicht weiss wer das gemacht hat...


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2012)

Schön das es dir wieder besser geht!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> ich habe noch ein Bild von meinem Abflug



du weißt, worauf es ankommt!

und auch noch stilvoll
stil ist alles
hast sogar für diesen fall die farbe des rades an deine kleidung angepasst
und die haare und...
besser geht´s nich!

und ja: das ist schön, 
wenn der schmerz nachlässt


----------



## M.N. (3. Juli 2012)

...ohne Worte!


----------



## diddie40 (3. Juli 2012)

dann mal los!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2012)

GO MN


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2012)

klein otze
deine anfrage beantwort ich mal nicht unter dem video,
sondern dann lieber hier:

ich bin am samstag in winterberg,
hole nele ab, weil die da diese woche mit freunden fährt,
muss mir aber einen wagen leihen und kann in dem dingen keinen mitnehmen,
weil mein auto bis montag auf dem splash ist.

aber in der nächsten woche möchte ich gerne mal wieder nach braunlage
am liebsten nicht am sonntag, aber genaues hab ich noch nicht geplant

ansonsten geht es in den drauffolgenden wochen 
in den süden und südosten zum ochsenkopf, bad wildbad, geisskopf und so
da geb ich noch bescheid
wuppertal und witten wollte ich auch noch zwischendurch
aber am wichtigsten:
21.07. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12919


----------



## Totoxl (3. Juli 2012)

@Jojo
Deine genaue Planung bitte per Pn, evtl. klinke ich mich noch irgendwo ein-

Hier mal mein erstes Video


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juli 2012)

Klasse Toto, und der Kleine ist schon schneller als Du


----------



## Totoxl (3. Juli 2012)

Dann steckt er dich ja auch schon in den Sack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2012)

fiete!
fiete!!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juli 2012)

Wart´s mal ab, wenn der so alt ist wie ich


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Juli 2012)

Zeig das auf keinen Fall Prissi, die lässt Dich nie wieder mit ihm los!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juli 2012)

@schlabber
ich habe mir heute einen schottenrock gekauft,ich hoffe der steht mir.

@papa-joe
keiner kann sich mit soviel anmut,laß es mich bitte anmut nennen ,auf die fresse legen.
wie ein junger adler der zum erstenmal den schützenden adlerhorst verläßt mit dem gefühl das ihm nicht nur diese welt gehört.


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @schlabber
> ich habe mir heute einen schottenrock gekauft,ich hoffe der steht mir.



solange der schottenrock bernsteinfarbene karos hat musst du dir keine sorgen machen.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2012)

jetzt mache ich mir aber sorgen,er ist rot mit grünen karos,,,bitte sag mir das ich im trend bin,,,,sonst habe ich für dienstag nichts zum anziehen,,,,rot mit grün ist ok!!!!!!oder????
habt ihr auch schon einen _bern _hadiner leer gesoffen ? wenn ja was ist wirklich in dem faß?


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2012)

keine antwort,,,ich weiß was das heißt,,,,,in einem fremden land,,,,,,,,unter fremden leuten,,,,,,,,und das schlimmste,,,,,,,,die falschen klamotten,,,,,,,ick hang mi up,,,


ps. der m.n. rief grade an ,in saalbach sind 30° und sonne ohne ende,laut busfahrer auch in den nächsten tagen kein regen in sicht


*verkaufe :*
*ungetragenen bikeschottenrock in der farbe rot/grün größe l*


----------



## rigger (4. Juli 2012)

und wenn es regnen sollte, ist doch egal wir können es eh nicht ändern... 

Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur falsche Kleidung, alter Gärtner Spruch von meinem Opa.


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juli 2012)

tb
was kost der rock?
ist der wasserdicht?


ach vergiss es
der trend hat den schottenrock bereits wieder überholt
ich nehm dies

http://www.sons-of-norway.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (4. Juli 2012)

Das Wetter ist bestens, 100% Sonne, ein neuer Supermarkt ist um die Ecke die Trails bestens, leider kann ich keine Fotos hochladen (im IBC) hier sind sie aber: 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.201067766686605.41426.100003501480222&type=1


----------



## Luk4s. (4. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute !

Könnt ihr mir sagen wann die nächste Ausfahrt ist im Tecklenburger Wald ? hier war doch letztens noch eine oder ?

Gruß


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Juli 2012)

Die nächste Ausfahrt ist Samstag!!













Aber in Saalbach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Foi!!!


----------



## Luk4s. (4. Juli 2012)

haha, 900 KM ?

das ist nicht Tecklenburger Umgebung


----------



## sx2cruiser (4. Juli 2012)

Noch zwei mal schlafen


----------



## rigger (4. Juli 2012)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (4. Juli 2012)

Danke für die netten Kommentare 
@Christian
Prissi hat es gesehen und war beleidigt das sie nicht dabei war 

Ps: Grüßt mir Saalbach


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Juli 2012)

@tb
schottenrock in größe l  wer soll das denn glauben....
nimm den ruhig mit nach saalbach, die ösis sehen das mit den farben und karos nicht so eng!

die ketten wünschen euch jedenfalls schonmal viel spass in saalbach und gutes wetter!!!

...und immer schön berichten!
...bis die tage


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juli 2012)

Luk4s. schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen wo die nächste Ausfahrt ist im Tecklenburger Wald ? hier war doch letztens noch eine oder ?
> Gruß



ich hätte da was für dich
damit du nicht so lange suchen musst



ansonsten denke ich über den nächsten sonntag nach
und frag dann hier nach, ob noch jemand mitkommt


jungs
fahrt nicht!
fahrt nicht nach saalbach
was soll ich ohne euch hier machen
was soll ich morgens, vormittags, mittags, nachmittags, vor und nach dem kaffee, während des abendessens (heimlich) und nach dem abendessen und vor dem zubettgehen, was soll ich 

lesen,
wenn ihr nicht da seid, also hier, also nicht! hier seid??
heee?


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. Juli 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hätte da was für dich
> damit du nicht so lange suchen musst
> Anhang anzeigen 233518
> 
> ...


Arbeiten, Jojo, arbeiten, warum soll es Dir besser ergehen wie Mir??? Eine Woche in Saalbach mit den Bekloppten meinste das ist keine Arbeit!!!


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juli 2012)

ich les grad ein buch
das heißt allein unter russen
ich glaub, ich weiß, was du meinst
viel glück!


----------



## diddie40 (4. Juli 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hätte da was für dich
> damit du nicht so lange suchen musst
> Anhang anzeigen 233518
> 
> ...


 
jojo, ich wäre am sonntag dabei


----------



## diddie40 (4. Juli 2012)

M.N. schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist bestens, 100% Sonne, ein neuer Supermarkt ist um die Ecke die Trails bestens, leider kann ich keine Fotos hochladen (im IBC) hier sind sie aber:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.201067766686605.41426.100003501480222&type=1


 
m.n. der link funktioniert bei mir nicht:
"Die von dir ausgewählte Seite kann derzeit nicht angezeigt werden. Es könnte sein, dass diese vorläufig nicht zur Verfügung steht, der von dir verwendete Link abgelaufen ist oder du nicht die erforderliche Genehmigung hast, um die Seite zu betrachten."


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @tb
> schottenrock in größe l  wer soll das denn glauben....


 
wirst schon sehen , ich habe wirklich einen im gepäck,,,,in größe l.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2012)

@jojo
sag mal was willst du eigentlich morgens,mittags,abends und nachts lesen wenn wir nicht hier sind sondern dort ,also nicht hier sondern da sind ?


----------



## jojo2 (5. Juli 2012)

hau rein
hau ruhig rein
in die kerbe

ich? was ich lesen werde?
vielleicht 
allein unter russen
das weckt so viele erinnerungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2012)

ich vermute mal das alles was jugendfrei ist auch direkt in bild und ton ins www gestellt wird wenn wir dort ,also da,sind.
eine frage noch bevor die anderen auch online sind:gibt es eine studie ob männer auch unter röcke gucken wollen wenn ein mann ihn trägt ?wenn nicht könnte ich dir in der nächsten woche erste ergebnisse senden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2012)

@fb

du kannst doch mitfahren,die ösis wollen dir noch eine letzte chance geben,die genehmigung zur einreise ist heute gekommen.
die üblichen auflagen kennst du ja schon,zusätzlich mußt du noch täglich 16 einheiten 

fb-depri-agrotyl einnehmen,,,daß zeug ist gegenüber deiner üblichen ,täglichen ,apotheke total harmlos.

Gewichtszunahme (46/83)55%
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Müdigkeit (20/83)24%



Zittern (13/83)16%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



keine Nebenwirkungen (11/83)13%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haarausfall (10/83)12%


----------



## M.N. (5. Juli 2012)

Die Überraschung ist gerade gekommen!


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> eine frage noch bevor die anderen auch online sind:gibt es eine studie  ob männer auch unter röcke gucken wollen wenn ein mann ihn  trägt?


 
Meine Erfahrung sagt, dass Interesse an deinem Rock mit steigendem  Alkoholpegel stark zunehmen wird. Aber auch wenn die umstehenden  nüchtern sind, bist du nie sicher. NIE! 



M.N. schrieb:


> Die Überraschung ist gerade gekommen!



Ah, sehr gut, dem alten, dicken, haarigen, ungewaschenen Mann, den ich dir in der Torte geschickt habe gehts also gut. Das freut mich. Viel Spaß mit ihm!

BTW: Denk an die Nicht-Facebook-Community!


----------



## brcrew (5. Juli 2012)

euch viel spass in saalbach! hoffentlich für alle crashfrei.. passt auf den tb auf!


----------



## diddie40 (5. Juli 2012)

es ist ja echt einsam hier, komme gerade aus dem Wald, war ganz alleine, kein mtbler,wanderer, herrlich


----------



## diddie40 (5. Juli 2012)

und hier noch was vor der abreise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-d_suvX1M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rigger (5. Juli 2012)

Der marco hats drauf....


----------



## Zico (5. Juli 2012)

Yeeehaaa!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2012)

http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/z...-stuerzt-110-meter-in-den-tod_aid_777908.html

gute nacht john-boy,,,,,gute nacht fb,,,,
einmal werden wir noch wach dann ist abreisetach


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/z...-stuerzt-110-meter-in-den-tod_aid_777908.html



Das war keine Selbstüberschätzung sondern die Reaktion auf die Holländer bei der EM!

Na Mädels, alle schon Pippi im Höschen vor Aufregung???


----------



## diddie40 (5. Juli 2012)

wer da fährt sollte wissen, dass er es kann, selbst dann spielt man mit dem leben. ich war 2008 da, habe natürlich geschoben


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2012)

dachte erst das wäre die x-line von saalbach,dann ist mir wieder eingefallen das die mit flatterband an den seiten abgesichert  ist.

@scotti
sagt das wort sarkasmus dir etwas ?
hier für dich:
wenn ich sterbe dann will ich friedlich gehen... ...so wie einst mein großvater im schlafe... und nicht laut kreischend, wie die mitfahrer in seinem wagen.


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> dachte erst das wäre die x-line von saalbach,dann ist mir wieder eingefallen das die mit flatterband an den seiten abgesichert  ist.
> 
> @scotti
> sagt das wort sarkasmus dir etwas ?
> ...



Hast ja recht. War politisch nicht korrekt von mir.
Ich werde Buße tun und zur Sühne 10x die X-line herunter fahren


----------



## M.N. (6. Juli 2012)

Guten morgen aus Saalbach, das Wetter ist bestens, werden jetzt fahren gehen, wir sehen uns morgen. Greetz Melvin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (6. Juli 2012)

Wetter bestens? Dann hoffen wir mal das es so bleibt. Ab morgen ist nur noch Regen angesagt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2012)

mach dir keine sorgen scotti,wenn der fb auf seiner dropmuschi sitzt lacht sogar die sonne.
toll das du sühne leisten willst.
hier der zeitungsbericht (nur für scotti)wenn er aus der titanic käme:

in den schweizer alpen stürzte ein mountainbiker von einer schmalen stiege in eine 110 m tiefe schlucht.
seine vier freunde kletterten sofort herab um hilfe zu leisten,in erwartung einen zerschellten körper vorzufinden.

ihre erwatungen wurden nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Juli 2012)

Wuahhhhhaaaaaaa  

Es war nicht so gemeint! Ich bin gar nicht so böse! Ich ... ich ... ach Themawechsel!

Wetter wird gut, alle haben Spaß (sogar der FB), alle Bikes halten (sogar meins) und wir weinen denen, die im Teuto fahren müssen keine Träne nach!!


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juli 2012)

übrigens
wißt ihr welches buch ich gerad gelesen hatte?
richtig: interview mit dem tod (jürgen domian)
der ist ein sehr ernsthafter gesprächspartner der tod
mit dem macht man keine witze, der verfügt über keinen humor

scotti schäm dich und leiste abbitte!
10 mal die x-line
ist das mindeste!!


gute fahrt und viel spass euch!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> der tod
> mit dem macht man keine witze, der verfügt über keinen humor
> 
> scotti schäm dich und leiste abbitte!
> ...


 
kein humor ? ist der mit dem fb verwandt ? 
ok scotti ich fahr mit .


----------



## Zico (6. Juli 2012)

... gleich gähts Lohos!!!


----------



## diddie40 (6. Juli 2012)

na dann viel spaß


----------



## rigger (6. Juli 2012)

JUBEL JUBEL FREU FREU!!!!! 

Sachen sing größtenteils gepackt und heute abend gehts los!!!!


----------



## derearl (6. Juli 2012)

Viel Spaß euch allen da unten. Und bleibt heile!


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juli 2012)

sind se weg?

dann mal los
diddie
sonntag geht nicht
meinen leihwagen sollte ich so wenig wie möglich bewegen
außerdem sind gewitter angekündigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sind se weg?
> 
> dann mal los
> diddie


 
zu früh gefreut


----------



## herby-hancoc (6. Juli 2012)

noch nicht aber gleich


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juli 2012)

oh kagge
gebt ihr denn nie ruh??


gute fahrt

etwas mist kriegt ihr noch von mir
damit ihr endlich aus den hufen kommt

so wieder rausgenommen, das musste reichen


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juli 2012)

nun noch die letzten 30 sekunden angucken 
und 

dann is gut
macht die computer aus
tschüss!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2012)

wir wären eigentlich schon weg aber der fb hatte sein malbuch vergessen und mußte nochmal zurück um es zu holen.


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juli 2012)

und die buntstifte?
hat er seine buntstifte eingepackt!!!??


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2012)

buntstifte ?
der fb malt in weiß.


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juli 2012)

schäufelchen?
pukkyrad?

hat er seinen tb mit?
seid artig
jetzt noch mal auf die toilette
und ab gehts

und erschreckt mich nicht noch mal so
gute nacht und guten weg


cu!


----------



## kleinOtze (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo? Echo ... cho ... cho ... cho!

Niemand mehr hier? Alle in Saalbach? ... Ich bin so allein ;(

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_xfjVqPfFo&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Ich bin so allein      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. Juli 2012)

ach kleinotze
du bist doch nicht allein
guck mal, wer noch alles da ist

der prezi, der schulte, die saskia, die ketten(?)
und noch viel mehr
der diddie z.b. auch und der kann mir bestimmt sagen, 
wie er die gleitbuchsen am dämpferauge austauscht

siehste kleinotze wird alles wieder gut


----------



## Papa-Joe (7. Juli 2012)

Wenn der es dir der Diddie nicht verrät, verrate ich es dir:

Am besten hier mit: 
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/9127/kw/Einpresswerkzeug_Gleitlager_Fox%2C_Rock_Shox_und_Progressive_Daempfer

Es soll wohl auch mit einer passenden Nuss (das Werkzeug, nicht die Hülsenfrucht), einer Schraube und der neuen Gleitbuchse gehen, aber ich hab mir dann doch lieber das Werkzeug angeschafft.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Juli 2012)

Ne, ne, die Kettensind auch in Saalbach! Die mußten noch ins Trainingslager, damit sie beim Kettenrace nächstes WE eine Chance haben!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Juli 2012)

Aber wir sind tatsächlich daaaaaa! Nett Jojo, dass wir mit auf der liste stehen! Ich bearbeite grad mal nen Video um euch hierhin zu locken!


----------



## diddie40 (7. Juli 2012)

niemand online?
aktuell: danny macaskill im aktuellen sportstudio (zdf)


----------



## rigger (8. Juli 2012)

Bestes Wetter in Saalbach!!

Gestern schon mal die Trails gerockt, was so möglich war nach 12 std. fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen,


kumma Jojo..., als kleine Erheiterung aufgrund unserer tollen Herbstwetters...:


An alles Saalbacher: Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß und freue mich schon auf viele Fotos, sowie bewegte Bilder! Danach seiht man sich hoffentlich mal wieder zum entspannten radeln!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juli 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> kumma Jojo...



ach
du wolltest bestimmt komma jojo schreiben
kann´se  ja noch mal korrigieren

machen wir
(aber ich bleib dabei: das nächste mal im trockenen)



papa joe danke - die lösung sieht idiotensicher aus
kauf ich!

scotti
du bist doch mitgefahren, oder??


so und jetzt schnell wieder den platz für die saalbacher freigeben


eins hab ich noch 
es war schon wieder hüggelcup
warum sagt mir das keiner?


ach egal
ihr erinnert euch an die jungs von mimimi del garda?!
nun haben sie noch die ungezeigten szenen zur verfügung gestellt


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (8. Juli 2012)

Da hier gerade Videos gepostet werden will ich auch mitmachen 
Sollen wir auch mal wieder bei Gelegenheit zusammen hin!

Mein erstes selbst geschnittenes Video - ein Tag aufm Conti-Track


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juli 2012)

ich finde,
du darfst weiteres videos machen!

wann warst du in winterberg?
wird wohl diese woche gewesen sein.
dann hättest nele getroffen, wenn du sie gekannt hättest
die war die ganze woche da

upps
wer lesen kann...
17.06. ...
alles klar


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juli 2012)

rigger!
du bist online

nich lesen!
wie läuft´s bei euch?


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Juli 2012)

die ketten sind zurück
zurücklassen mussten wir die teutonen im schönen ösiland
die armen, die müssen jetzt jeden tag rad fahren, blöd...

sehr sehr schön wars in livigno, davos und saalbach
leider konnten wir nicht mit allen teutonen ne runde drehen
am letzten tag (gestern) wollten wir noch schnell unsere liftkarte bis zum bitteren ende ausnutzen und waren dann morgens für den einen oder anderen wohl zu schnell am lift und auf´m berg...
gewartet hatten wir noch oben, aber als dann keiner mehr kam sind wir einfach schonmal auf die trails geflüchtet...nicht böse sein....
wir konnten uns leider auch nicht von allen verabschieden

also: 
habt ne gute zeit und rockt die trails bis zum umfallen


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Juli 2012)

So sind sie die Ketten, immer auf der Flucht!
Ne im Ernst, war schön, daß ihr noch nach Saalbach gekommen seid!!
Obwohl die Überraschung ja zunichte gemacht wurde.
Wir sehen uns ja schon nächstes WE wieder.
Gibt es eigentlich einen Treffpunkt?


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Juli 2012)

@scotti: treffpunkt gibt´s per pn

wieso hast du zeit mittags im forum zu schreiben???
du gehörst auf´n trail!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juli 2012)

wieso kann der um 11uhr 44 schreiben???
ist der überhaupt in saalbach?
ist der radfahrer?

ist das wirklich scotti?


----------



## diddie40 (9. Juli 2012)

ist wohl gestern abend spät geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (9. Juli 2012)

Was macht ihr diese Woche denn noch so... geht`s noch aufs Rad?


----------



## diddie40 (9. Juli 2012)

ja,ja, ziehe mich jetzt um und auf geht´s in den Wald.
wenn´s wetter passt bin ich jeden tag unterwegs. wenn einer mit will, einfach mal nen vorschlag für zeit und treffpunkt machen


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juli 2012)

fluffige trails,,,,harte nächte,,,,,grüße aus saalbach,,,,wir sind gestern eine tour der klasse 1a gefahren,,,,,,,2 stunden bergab  mit allem was das bikerherz höher schlagen läßt,,,auf strecken die auf keiner wanderkarte stehen,,,der scotti hat fast alles auf video,,,,,,,
schade das die ketten nicht mehr hier sind aber die müssen bestimmt alles für nächste woche herrichten,,,,,,
servus


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> fluffige trails,,,,harte nächte,,,,,grüße aus saalbach,,,,wir sind gestern eine tour der klasse 1a gefahren,,,,,,,2 stunden bergab  mit allem was das bikerherz höher schlagen läßt,,,auf strecken die auf keiner wanderkarte stehen,,,der scotti hat fast alles auf video,,,,,,,
> schade das die ketten nicht mehr hier sind aber die müssen bestimmt alles für nächste woche herrichten,,,,,,
> servus



ja wie, hat der scotti etwa schon wieder 2 stunden für die x-line gebraucht ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juli 2012)

das natürlich war ne steilvorlage vom tb


damit uns immer noch nicht langweilig wird,
gibt´s ein filmchen vom herrn mustermann
ist wie im wahren leben,
nur krieg ich am ende immer eine torte

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22203/h


----------



## Totoxl (9. Juli 2012)

Sehr gutes Video...


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juli 2012)

und weil ich grad mal wieder nerven will und weil es grad so saugut passt und
weil ich auch nicht weiß, was diesen montag im ibc.tv alles los
hier noch ein echt tolles ding
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22209/h


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juli 2012)

nicht allgemein wichtiges,
nur ein kleiner reiseplanzwischenstand
falls jemand hatte mitfahren wollen:

bikeparkbesuche habe ich bis ende juli auf eis gelegt,
weil nele ihr beef cake in der woche winterberg zerrockt hat 
(hab ich nicht gesacht, war der gah vom bikepark).
das ding muss erstmal wieder geflickt werden 
(aber sie will es gar nicht zurück, will jetzt ein....)

also nix mit braunlage diese woche
und auch wohl nächte woche noch nicht
am 25. geht´s dann für 5 tage richtung ochsenkopf


heute nachmittag bin ich auf einer fortbildung in bramsche, 
könnte nach 6 im teuto fahren - jemand um die uhrzeit da unterwegs?


----------



## diddie40 (11. Juli 2012)

morgen jojo,
laut wetterbericht soll´s später regnen, werde wohl gleich ne runde fahren

ist ja echt ruhig hier
haben die saalbacher nichts zu berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. Juli 2012)

hat sich nele in ein anderes bike verliebt?


----------



## rigger (11. Juli 2012)

Moinsen, wetter so lala, mal sonne und 30° dann nach ner Stunde wieder regen, mal schauen wie es heute wird.


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juli 2012)

schön von euch zu hören rigger
wir sind immer alle etwas beunruhigt, wenn 
so lange keine nachricht von euch kommt.

ja und stimmt, hier ist es ähnlich: 
angenehme 13 grad und dann wieder regen.
dieser sommer hat rhythmusstörungen.
ich denke, das ist psychosomatisch
die symptome könnten noch ne weile anhalten - ich tippe auf bis ende juli...


nele kennt leider zu viele gute fahrer,
die ihr ihre räder leihweise zur verfügung stellen - das is echt ein problem, 
ein bezahlbares baumarktrad geht nicht mehr.
in ihrer engeren auswahl stehen derzeit das demo und das izimu, 
das supreme glaube ich auch noch (unterschiedlicher geht immer). 
ich versuch, ihr noch das tues aufzuschwatzen,
aber wer bin ich schon???

wann geht´s eigentlich zur alpenüberfahrt? samstag?


----------



## diddie40 (11. Juli 2012)

am 22.7.
bis dahin sollte das wetter sein tief überwunden haben


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Juli 2012)

uuuh what a night,,,haben den geburtstag vom fb gefeiert,,,,,hoffentlich kommen die bilder niemals an die öffentlichkeit,,


----------



## M.N. (11. Juli 2012)

i


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (11. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch FB


----------



## diddie40 (11. Juli 2012)

mit den beiden verrückten bin ich übernächste woche auf alpencross
http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Express-Transalp-in-zwei-Tagen/e8db226d9a575a0d2ff8de88cdaae80f


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juli 2012)

du bist mit henry lesewitz unterwegs???
oh mann! grüß den mal
ich bin der von kurz vor dem emsland
er wird sich nicht erinnern
also grüß den mal!!!


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juli 2012)

ach du meinst die beiden anderen
ach die, die sind ja verrückt

hab ich das richtig gehört?
waren das jodelnde bremsen?


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Juli 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> mit den beiden verrückten bin ich übernächste woche auf alpencross
> http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Express-Transalp-in-zwei-Tagen/e8db226d9a575a0d2ff8de88cdaae80f



mensch diddie, 
danach ist der 24h-dh für dich ja die reinste erholung!!

@fb: allet juhte von den ketten 

hier noch eine hymne, nur für dich: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtetrjjFBNE&feature=related"]Spock - Never trust a Klingon      - YouTube[/nomedia]


@saalbacher:
hängen im goodtimes zufällig noch ein paar schwarze hartschalen knie-/schienbeinprotektoren von fox auf den schutrocknungspinnukkeln neben der bikegarage???? vielleich hängen da sogar noch ein paar andere sachen die mir gehören könnten! 
könnt ihr die mitbringen?..bitttööööö....das wäre toll!!

viel spass noch da unten!!


----------



## derearl (11. Juli 2012)

Moin, morgen von euch bei passendem Wetter jemand im Teuto unterwegs? Würd wohl so ab 1800 irgendwo aufschlagen können. 

Grüße Earl


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @fb: allet juhte



genau!
mensch fb
ich kann dich doch nicht ohne meine glückwünsche lassen
glückwunsch nachträglich
was hasse denn  gekricht?

ich
ich habe zum geburtstag fahrtechnikeinzeltraining bekommen
aber ich bin ja auch klein

du
du darfst den 15 oder wieviel da um dich herum sind
gruppentraining geben
viel spass dabei

die sind doch wie´n kindegarten - oder?
nimm´s mit humor:
geburtstag im kindergarten is was feines


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juli 2012)

häi ihr ketten
habt ihr den termin vom 21. rausgenommen?
nebenbei: grüße!



oder brauch ich schon wieder ne neue brille?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Juli 2012)

Ne Jojo..., hab ich auch so gesehen! Oder eben auch nicht gesehen!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juli 2012)

dann is ja gut
oder auch nich 
aber ich hatte mich schon auf einen besuch bei meiner optikerin eingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (13. Juli 2012)

nur unsichtbar gemacht
der termin bleibt!!
grüße zurück...


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juli 2012)

Schlabber schicke mir bitte mal PN Wann, Wie, Wo, Wie lange usw. Also ein wenig detailliert.
Ich "will" auch. Darf morgens aber erst Arbeiten und muss evtl. unseren Lütten bei seiner Oma unterbringen.


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> nur unsichtbar gemacht



der zauberer von coes
wow





also alle, die auch noch mitfahren möchten, müssen sich dann an dich oder ketta wenden
oder hier mal nachfragen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juli 2012)

saalbach 2012 ist fast geschichte,,,,,,,schön war es,,,,,,,,,,,,,,alle noch relativ heil geblieben,,,,,,,neue bikes gingen über den tisch wie geschnitten brot,,,,,,,,sogar der fb will sich von seiner dropmuschi trennen und hat sich ein v3 bestellt,,,,,,,,daß läßt sich wahrscheinlich besser den berg runter tragen,,,,,,,,


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Juli 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> also alle, die auch noch mitfahren möchten, müssen sich dann an dich oder ketta wenden
> oder hier mal nachfragen?



so isset


----------



## kleinOtze (14. Juli 2012)

Da ja momentan alle auf dem Neu-kaufen-Trip sind, hab ich mir gedacht, ich gönne mir mal einen neuen Lenker. Der Jojo hat mich ja schon des öfteren auf meine kleine Größe (kürze) angesprochen  ... mein neues Steuerrohr ist ein Gusset Slade Risebar 760mm bei 19mm Rise in weiss (passend zum Rahmen). Dann hab ich nicht mehr den Kleinsten unter den Teutonen. Danke Rigger für diese Empfehlung!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Juli 2012)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Juli 2012)

Geiler Urlaub


----------



## Totoxl (14. Juli 2012)

Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juli 2012)

Saalbach ist leider schon wieder vorbei. Alle sind fast ohne größere Blessuren geblieben, die Saalbacher Supermärkte haben nie dagewesene Bierumsätze gefeiert (zusammen haben wir fast eine Palette Bier, Europalette wohlgemerkt, vernichtet. Alle Grillfleischbestände aufgekauft und auch den Umsatz auf den Hütten gut angekurbelt.
Unser besonderer Dank geht an das beste Wirtepaar auf der Welt! Danke kathrin und Klaus für die tolle Zeit!


----------



## rigger (14. Juli 2012)

Ja bin um halb zehn auch endlich wieder zuhause aufgeschlagen... 

Geil wars. Vielen Dank an die Besten Gastgeber!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juli 2012)

das war saalbach 2012!
soll man lachen weil es so schön war oder weinen weil es vorüber ist ?
ich lache dann mal und freue mich auf pds 2013.
im september soll das nachtreffen stattfinden  ,bilder getauscht , bier getrunken und alles für 2013 besprochen werden.
vermutlich werden für  nächstes jahr über 20 leute auf der liste stehen,da heißt es früh zu buchen und sich eine nobelbuzze sichern.
für ca.2000 euro die woche bekommen wir sicherlich den totalen protz und jeder ist mit schmalem geld dabei.

die ersten jobs für 2013 sind schon vergeben:
der herby ist für den kulturellen teil  zuständig , keiner singt so schön wie er.
der chrisxrossi ist der offizielle tourguide,keiner kann eine tour so auf den punkt genau beschreiben ,seine kurzen flach hoch passagen berühmt berüchtigt.
alle anderen  posten sind noch zu haben.


----------



## diddie40 (15. Juli 2012)

@ghostrider: suuuper
@all saalbacher, das ein oder andere foto u. video könntet ihr ja mal vor september zeigen
morgen jemand auf den hometrails unterwegs?


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juli 2012)

Fotos:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50967


----------



## Totoxl (15. Juli 2012)

Scotti danke für die Foto´s

Aber der TB ist doch wohl nicht mit dem Klamotten gefahren 
laut Style Polizei geht das ja mal garnicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juli 2012)

Nein, natürlich ist er nicht so gefahren!
Du weißt ja wie wichtig ihm die richtige Bike-Mode ist. Die Klamotten hat er nur für´s Foto im Rucksack gehabt.
Gefahren ist er immer mit seinem neuen Schottenrock und Karo-Trikot aus der neuesten Platzangst Countrylife-Collektion. Da standen die Schnitten total drauf. Der FB war ganz traurig und hat sich aus lauter Frust ein neues Commencal V3 bestellt. Darauf schien sowohl ihm als auch Christian die Sonne aus dem ArXXX.


----------



## Zico (15. Juli 2012)

Saalbach-Gedächnis-Jause!


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juli 2012)

Ich komme vorbei und bringe eine Wurst mit!!


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juli 2012)

Das neue von FB:
http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=10251261


----------



## diddie40 (15. Juli 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Das neue von FB:
> http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=10251261


 
wenn man auf den link klickt kommt man zum "JR"
downhillbike for small people
mit small ist doch wohl die körpergrösse gemeint und nicht das gehirn


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juli 2012)

Das ist aber böse Diddi!!

Der FB hat doch kein kleines Gehirn!! Das würde ich nie von ihm behaupten!!
Er ist nur manchmal etwas speziell, aber doch nicht unterbelichtet!

(Falls mein Post so verstanden worden ist, distanziere ich mich ausdrücklich davon!!!!!!)


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juli 2012)

Ist das denn nicht die limitierte Special Edition in lime-green??
Oh Gott, ist da was falsch gelaufen bei der Bestellung???


----------



## rigger (15. Juli 2012)

Nicht lime green, für den fb gibts die sonderfarbe kotzgruen...


----------



## diddie40 (15. Juli 2012)

ist aber nicht böse gemeint, dachte nur wenn er das wirklich bestellt hat.......


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. Juli 2012)

FB, wenns dir dann doch zu klein sein sollte, brauchstes nicht gleich auf den Schrott werfen, vielleicht passts ja mir. Ansonsten bekommts der Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (15. Juli 2012)

Videos Stürze ... mehr Fotos ... ich WILL alles wissen und sehen!!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (15. Juli 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Nicht lime green, für den fb gibts die sonderfarbe kotzgruen...


Kuck mal an , größe Spruche von den Hobbit aus den Emsland!!!!


----------



## rigger (15. Juli 2012)

Hobbit oder Snickers, entscheidet euch doch mal!!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Juli 2012)

so Video 1 Fertig


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Juli 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>



kranke schaize


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juli 2012)

Is schon  fett!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Juli 2012)

das aus deinem Mund Markus,,,,,,,,,,da sag ich ja glatt mal danke waaaaaaa


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juli 2012)

beste werbung für demo-moppeds ihr verrüüüüüüückten mongos


----------



## jojo2 (16. Juli 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> so Video 1 Fertig



boah
ich hab bis vorhin nicht geglaubt, dass ihr wirklich in saalbach ward.
scheint ja doch was dran zu sein. und wenn ihr wirklich da ward, seid ihr auch noch schön rad gefahren. boah
saugut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. Juli 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> FB, wenns dir dann doch zu klein sein sollte, brauchstes nicht gleich auf den Schrott werfen, vielleicht passts ja mir. Ansonsten bekommts der Enduro



hey....nur weil du mit deinen bikes immer ins klo greifst muß das nicht für andere gelten.... mein bike läuft gut und paßt zu mir


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juli 2012)

ach ja...saalbach war super, nette leute und eine super gruppe..mit euch jederzeit wieder... und danke noch mal an alle für die unkomplizierte hilfe und für's verständniss... ich machs wieder gut, versprochen.....


----------



## jojo2 (16. Juli 2012)

häi snigger
schönes benutzerbild!


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juli 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> das aus deinem Mund Markus,,,,,,,,,,da sag ich ja glatt mal danke waaaaaaa



Ach komm, so schlimm bin ich doch auch nicht ... (nicht immer)
ich mußte in Saalbach auch immer ganz schön unter euren Sprüchen leiden
Und das arme Kona erst


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. Juli 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ach ja...saalbach war super, nette leute und eine super gruppe..mit euch jederzeit wieder... und danke noch mal an alle für die unkomplizierte hilfe und für's verständniss... ich machs wieder gut, versprochen.....


Hey Christoph, da gibt es nichts wieder zum gut machen das war ja mal wohl selbstverständlich, alles Gute für euch beiden!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Juli 2012)

Stimmt FB! Auf das sich alles bei Euch wieder einrenkt.

hier mal was aufs Auge:
http://bigair.tv/video/Silvia---Dylan-Sherrard-Season-Finale/4b59ef960fbe8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Hey Christoph, da gibt es nichts wieder zum gut machen das war ja mal wohl selbstverständlich, alles Gute für euch beiden!!!



Seh ich auch so!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. Juli 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey....nur weil du mit deinen bikes immer ins klo greifst muß das nicht für andere gelten.... mein bike läuft gut und paßt zu mir



Naja immer... bis jetzt hatte ich nur einen Griff ins Klo mit dem Ghost, das Giant läuft zwar nicht, aber fährt sich dafür "gigantisch" (oder giantic wie der Angelthüringer sagt).

 Was gabs denn wieder gut zu machen? Los, ich brauche Infos, wilde Geschichten vom Leben und lieben in Österreich um mein eigenes, trauriges, da nicht mit Bikeurlaub in Österreich gesegnetes Studentenleben ertragen zu können.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juli 2012)

papa joe
du bist doch student ne?
(bin ich übrigens auch.
ich bin nämlich viel jünger als ich 
mich fühl)
dann hast du doch samstag zeit - oder?
fährst du beim kettenrace gar nicht mit?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juli 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Was gabs denn wieder gut zu machen? Los, ich brauche Infos, wilde Geschichten vom Leben und lieben in Österreich .


 
hier ein paar infos papa joe,,,,,,,

wieder gut zu machen hat der enduro das er eine volle flasche persiko hat fallen gelassen,,,,,und in österreich gibt es keinen persiko,,,,,,
stallharte roadgap bezwinger spielten mit einem seifenblasenschwert,,,,,
es wurde ein hobbit in seinem natürlichen lebensraum gesichtet,,,,,,,
usw.....usw.......
ich glaube der rigger hat eine menge vom apre' biking eingefangen...
rigger knall dran.
ich habe leider nur ein foto von unserem wandertag als wir zu fünft auf die  hackelbergalm gewandert sind.


----------



## rigger (17. Juli 2012)

Ich droh hier schonmal die veröffentlichung des fb geburtstagsständchens an....


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juli 2012)

meine anwälte warten nur darauf !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juli 2012)

jeder zirkus braucht seinen august,,,,,,hau raus,,,,, am besten ohne ton


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juli 2012)

mal kurz was außer der reihe:

mr prezident und diddie
könntet ihr zwischendurch mal kurz einen blick in die butterfahrt ig werfen



so tb und snigger
jetzt dürft ihr weitermachen

ach herrje
mein wunsch wurd erfüllt
hät ich mal nix gesacht
die geister, die ich rief
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22332/h


----------



## rigger (17. Juli 2012)

Mehr material dieser musikalischen sternstunde hab ich nicht, die peinlichen sachen muss ein anderer raushauen...


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Juli 2012)

@rigger
du hattest doch in Saalbach dieses spezielle Kettenöl / -wachs. 
Kannst Du mir mal sagen wie genau das hieß? Und welcher Hersteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (17. Juli 2012)

Finish Line Keramic Wax


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Juli 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> das aus deinem Mund Markus,,,,,,,,,,da sag ich ja glatt mal danke waaaaaaa





rigger schrieb:


> Finish Line Keramic Wax



Danke!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. Juli 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> papa joe
> du bist doch student ne?
> (bin ich übrigens auch.
> ich bin nämlich viel jünger als ich
> ...



Aber selbstverständlich doch^^


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2012)

oh mann rigger  was haben wir getan ??????
dsds ist noch primitiver und hat mega einschaltquoten.
rigger geht es dir wenigstens gut ?


----------



## rigger (18. Juli 2012)

Hab trotz mehrmaligem schauen keine nebenwirkungen bemerkt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2012)

dann begrüße ich mal den bauschi in unserer so stillen runde,,schöne bilder hat er auf seiner seite hochgeladen....mann gegen fluß und so.....


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juli 2012)

mach ma´n link


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2012)

hier der link,aber die bilder sind wieder weg.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=163853
komisch


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juli 2012)

Wer oder was ist bauschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2012)

der saalbach-bauschi,,,,mit dem coil air.....der hatte eben noch schöne bildchen auf seiner seite,,,,,,bilder von unserer flusstour und so..


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Juli 2012)

... und dann wollte er doch nicht mehr, daß man ihn mit uns zusammen sieht?


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juli 2012)

okay 
ihr lasst euch nicht aus der reserve locken
deswegen habe ich das geschriebene mal wieder gelöscht
ich werd dann am smastag nachfragen was in der letzen woche alles so vorgefallen ist 
wir sehn uns


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2012)

Schönen Gruß vom Chris aus Genf!!


----------



## diddie40 (19. Juli 2012)

von einer kegelfahrt zur nächsten


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juli 2012)

....und zur nächsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (19. Juli 2012)

ach, wenn ich's so recht bedenk,
will ich' s gar nicht mehr genauer wissen, was gewesen ist.
ich fahr am samstag lieber ein bißchen nett fahrrad mit euch, statt nachzufragen.
muss es ein schottenrock sein, oder kann es auch ein rosa rock mit schwarzen punkten sein?


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juli 2012)

alle sind neidisch,,,,,,,der chrisxrossi macht alles  richtig


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> alle sind neidisch,,,,,,,der chrisxrossi macht alles  richtig


----------



## enduro pro (19. Juli 2012)

hey leuts.... wer fährt zum kettenrace und hat noch nen platz für mich frei???? bitte melden, bitte melden.....


----------



## Bauschi1975 (19. Juli 2012)

Na Mahlzeit.

Meld mich auch ma zu wort...
Wollte eigentlich nicht das die Bilder jeder sehen kann. Dachte die würden nur freunde sehen. Aber ist ja auch egal oder ? Muss mich erst ma zurecht finden hier..

Schönen gruss an alle...


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Juli 2012)

Hier ist alles öffentlich und nicht einmal das kleinste Geheimnis bleibt geheim!
Da wirst du nackig bis auf die Unterhose ausgezogen


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juli 2012)

hau  die bilder raus bauschi,,,wer hier regelmäßig im forum ist hat nichts mehr zu verlieren.


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juli 2012)

boah ej,,,,,,habt ihr das gewußt ??? hammer !!!!!!

Die nur in Kalifornien um Santa Cruz vorkommende Spezies _Ariolimax dolichophallus_ ist eine circa 15 Zentimeter lange Schnecke, deren Penis das Doppelte der Körperlänge erreichen kann. Somit ist dieses Tier das Lebewesen mit dem verhältnismäßig größten Penis (noch vor der Entenmuschel und der Argentinischen Ruderente

noch vor der argentinischen ruderente,,,wer hätte das gedacht


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juli 2012)

boah ey tb
du kannst ja blau UND unterstrichen


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juli 2012)

früher konnte ich sogar grün,aber das ist lange her..
hast du eine ahnung wo die bilder und videos bleiben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2012)

Meine Videos sind leider alle Mist weil die Kamera zu tief stand
Ich werde aber mal ein längeres Video aus den Schnipseln zusammen basteln. Aber das kann dauern!


----------



## Bauschi1975 (20. Juli 2012)

Moin. 

Na gut. Werd die Bilder wieder hochladen heute Abend.

Bis denne.....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. Juli 2012)

markus kannst auch ruig mein Video material zusammenschneiden....hast ja alles


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2012)

Das ist mir viel zu viel Material!! Ich brauche etwas länger um daraus einen Film zusammen zu schnipseln . Bei der Menge würde ich Tage brauchen.
Mach das mal schön selbst. Ich will ja nicht das zu oft ein Kona und zu selten ein Demo zu sehen ist.


----------



## diddie40 (20. Juli 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> boah ej,,,,,,habt ihr das gewußt ??? hammer !!!!!!
> 
> Die nur in Kalifornien um Santa Cruz vorkommende Spezies _Ariolimax dolichophallus_ ist eine circa 15 Zentimeter lange Schnecke, deren Penis das Doppelte der Körperlänge erreichen kann. Somit ist dieses Tier das Lebewesen mit dem verhältnismäßig größten Penis (noch vor der Entenmuschel und der Argentinischen Ruderente
> 
> noch vor der argentinischen ruderente,,,wer hätte das gedacht


 
es ist immer gut über den eigenen tellerrand hinaus zu schauen, dann kann man sich (seinen) besser einschätzen

wünsche allen aktiven am samstag einen tollen tag in den coesfelder bergen beim kettenrace. ich werde den samstag nachmittag auf der autobahn verbringen und am sonntag morgen geht´s dann los. wetter soll gut werden, freu mich riesig auf die alpen, wenngleich ich auch respekt vor den vielen höhenmeter habe.( am 3. tag sind es 3500hm ). aber jeder anstieg wird ja mit schönen trails belohnt.


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2012)

Diddi wenn nicht Du, wer soll das dann schaffen. Ein Bekannter von mir ist so weit ich weiß auch gerade unterwegs auf Alpencross.
Viel Spaß und keinen wunden ArXXX!!


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juli 2012)

viel spass diddie!
ihr werdet bestimmt super wetter haben
und du fährst diesmal ja sogar mit dem auto und 
nicht mit dem rad nach bayern
jetzt noch kette links und du 
hast du alles bestens auf ´ne schöne zeit eingestellt
gut gehn!


----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2012)

Viel spass beim Alpencross!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juli 2012)

und immer schön auf die sennerinnen achten diddie!!!!!!

Als ich jüngst auf schroffem Pfad ihrem Paradies genaht,
trat sie flink zu mir heraus, bot zur Herberg mir ihr Haus,
fragt nit lang: was tust allhier? sondern setzte sich zu mir,
sang ein Liedchen, weich und lind:
Auf der Alm, auf der Alm, ja auf der Alm, da gibts koa Sünd;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (20. Juli 2012)

dafür hab´i immer ein auge


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juli 2012)

okay 
hab da ein auge drauf
aber auch nicht zu verachten sind die radfahrer
oh backe sind wir radfahrer doof


----------



## diddie40 (20. Juli 2012)

sehr schönes filmchen, so stelle ich mir die startphase beim 24h DH vor.


----------



## kleinOtze (20. Juli 2012)

Alpencross 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g&feature=related"]Downhill 90 er Jahre      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juli 2012)

nele sachte mir vor ein paar tagen, 
ich sollte unbedingt mal das vid vom schwedischen team angucken

mädchen halt
bestimmt wegen des süßen martins und weil sie ja unbedingt ein neues rad braucht und so

aber vielleicht ging´s ihr doch um was anderes 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Martin-Soderstrom-Rides-Downhill-2012.html


oh *klein otze*
sorry, dass ich direkt was hinten dran gehängt hab, hatte dich nich gesehen
du hast doch frei bekommen für morgen - oder??


----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2012)

Vid nr. 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Juli 2012)

Kommt gut und sag mal Nils, du hast doch die Durolux am Herb, oder nicht? Wie war es mit der Gabel und wie ist Kombination mit dem Rahmen? Ich kann nämlich jetzt nach über einem Jahr Gebrauch einfach nichts großes negatives über dieses Schnäppchen finden
Gruß Jens!


----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2012)

Ich find die Durolux bisher Super für den Preis, hat ja jetzt 180mm und absenkung auf 120mm, lässt sich aber schwer treten auf 120mm.
Sie sackt an Stufen ein aber insgesamt ganz ok.


----------



## Ketta (20. Juli 2012)

@diddie: viel spaß beim alpencross!! 3500hm geht doch locker, gondel hoch, runterfahren, gondel hoch, runterfahren, gondel hoch....


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2012)

Ketta


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2012)

@schlabberkette

ich habe da gerade was für Dich gefunden:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17405

Als ich das gesehen habe mußte ich sofort an Dein Video vom Gardasee denken!

"Uiuiui, mein armes Bike"

Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast. Ist doch super flowig!!


----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2012)

@Pascal Mega schon fertig oder hast du den Rahmen noch nicht?


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2012)

off topic aber die Münsteraner werden es erkennen:

http://www.einslive.de/medien/html/1live/2012/07/20/1live-team-olympia-finalist-1.xml


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Juli 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> @schlabberkette
> ich habe da gerade was für Dich gefunden:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17405
> Als ich das gesehen habe mußte ich sofort an Dein Video vom Gardasee denken!
> ...



den trail sind wir auch gefahren
das ist da so ein geblockere, wahnsinn, aber geil!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2012)

Sach ich ja, guck Dir das Video an und lerne!!

Is doch alles ganz easy, oder?


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Juli 2012)

schnell fahren kann man grade auf diesem trail ja (fast) ohne weiteres
aber das geht dann extrem auf´s material...
und mit´nem sponsorbike kannste die kuh ja sowieso fliegen lassen...
watt kost die welt...

das propain war nach den aufnahmen bestimmt auch schrott
aber datt verschweigen die uns.......

aber geh du mal lieber in keller den lenker kürzen für morgen
sonst gibt´s in meiner heimat bald keine bäume mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2012)

Bei Dir geht ja auch das "den Trail runter tragen" aufs Material.
Hoffentlich hat das Scalp morgen einen 600 mm Lenker.
Ich geh jetzt nicht mehr zum Lenker absägen in den Keller! Dann ist Coesfeld eben ab Sonntag wie die Sahara


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Juli 2012)

das scalp hat morgen frei
wär mir zu schade um das neue bike 
denn auf vielen trails hier muss ich mein rad immer den berg runterschmeißen....ans fahren oder tragen ist da erst gar nicht zu denken.....

sahara?!?!? ich hätte da übringes für morgen noch´n sahara-bender-backflip-to-hospital-drop im angebot....


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2012)

Berg?? Coesfeld??? 

I survived Saalbach! Und die FB Geburtstagsfeier!

Aber warum willst Du das Scalp denn schon wieder wegschmeissen? So schlecht kann es doch gar nicht sein!


----------



## diddie40 (20. Juli 2012)

bin heute noch mal ne schöne tour richtung borgholzhausen gefahren. kondition gut, bike gut, dachte ich zumindest, irgendetwas klappert da doch, der steursatz hatte etwas spiel, kurz nachgestellt, aber irgendwie habe ich den vorbau wohl mit meinem ausgelutschten tool nicht mehr richtig fest bekommen. in einer schlammkuhle ist es dann passiert, das rad fuhr woanders hin, als ich gelenkt hatte, und prombt habe ich ne buche geknutscht. sieht schlimmer aus als es ist. werde bestimmt am sonntag nen guten ersten eindruck machen


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2012)

Diddie Bäume knutschen ist doch mein Job!
Oder habe ich das jetzt an Dich weiter gereicht??


----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2012)

UIUIUI Diddi du machst ja sachen!!! 

Du sollst mir das doch nicht immer nachmachen!! Hauptsache dir ist nicht viel passiert und die Buche steht noch!!

Alles Gute in den Bergen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juli 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> bin heute noch mal ne schöne tour richtung borgholzhausen gefahren.


 
so sehen echte biker aus schallllaaallla so sehen  echte biker aus schaaalllaaalllaaaa 
 vorher fährt er nicht nach haus schaaalllaaallaaallaaa


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Juli 2012)

boah diddie
was machst du denn?
für diesen job sind doch unsere rigger-bussis da...

gute besserung und allzeit gutes tool an bord!!


----------



## diddie40 (21. Juli 2012)

naja besser im teutonischen schlammloch mit buche als bremse, als in den alpen mit 200m abgrund nebenan. war heute so zu sagen der letzte check, ob alles in ordnung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. Juli 2012)

So isses Diddie!!! 

Vid Nr. 2


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juli 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> naja besser im teutonischen schlammloch mit buche als bremse, als in den alpen mit 200m abgrund nebenan. war heute so zu sagen der letzte check, ob alles in ordnung ist.



wieder mal alles richtig gemacht
na ja fast
gute fahrt



steuersatz?
das ist doch dieses dingen da vorne am fahrra....

man sieht sich
bin grad nochmal schnell im keller


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juli 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> steuersatz?
> das ist doch dieses dingen da vorne am fahrra....


 

dachte ich auch erst jojo,aber mein steuerberater ist auch biker und ist sich sicher :

das wenn ein steuertarif einen prozentsatz vorsieht,es sich um einen *steuersatz *handelt

ist ja auch egal,,,,heute ist kettenrace,,,wie haben die das nur mit dem geilen wetter gemacht?,,,,,würde mich nicht wundern wenn es in c. plötzlich auch berge gibt,,,,,bis gleich,,,,,,ich muß jetzt frühstücken sonst blutet mein rohes steak aus,,,,

kettenrace,,,,,weniger als alles ist nicht genug


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juli 2012)

kettenrace...
schaiße da war doch was

okay
das dach an meinem arbeitsplatz deck ich dann morgen wieder ein


merken: steuersatz berichtigen
dach wieder eindecken
kettenrace
ach umgekehrt

ach tb du mach´s mich fetich
(schreibt man das mit doopel t?)


----------



## enduro pro (21. Juli 2012)

ketten race ....

meine frau macht grad nudelsalat.....nur zur info


----------



## Zico (21. Juli 2012)

Die Spannung steigt, gleich wird sich zeigen ob das Höhentraining Saalbach die gewünschte Wirkung zeigt. 
In guter alter Rocky Tradition haue ich mir gerade eine Palette rohe Eier rein - gibt gut Tinte auf dem Füller! 
Die Ketten sind bestimmt noch fleißig dabei einen Berg in Coesfeld aufzuschaufeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (21. Juli 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ketten race ....
> meine frau macht grad nudelsalat.....nur zur info


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juli 2012)

Dann mal wieder viel Spaß an die gesamte Truppe beim Kettenrace und das Wetter zeigt sich ja nach Monaten der Trauer auch mal wieder von der besseren Seite Ich hoffe, dass die Schlabberkette dann auch wieder bewegte Bilder hochlädt vom Event
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Juli 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Die Ketten sind bestimmt noch fleißig dabei einen Berg in Coesfeld aufzuschaufeln!



im gegenteil zico






wir sind grad noch dabei mit diesem teil unsere berge abzutragen, damit es nicht zu heftig wird.....

@enduro: yeaahhhh, nudelsalat , sehr cool.....
danke schonmal an deine frau 

@willi: danke für die spasswünsche, können die mädels und jungs gebrauchen, es wird ein harter spass 
bewegte bilder wird es ganz bestimmt geben!!

grüße innen pott


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> im gegenteil zico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andre, vielleicht kann ich beim nächsten Mal ja auch an diesem Rennformat teilnehmen Ich kann dir auch versichern, dass ich mit harten Prüfungen ganz gut umgehen kann und kulinarisch könnte ich auch etwas dazusteuern Aber jetzt muss ich mich weiter ums Essen kümmern, damit meine gestrauchelten Anvertraute nicht vom Fleisch fallen
Also Kette rechts und druck auf die Pedale
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Juli 2012)

darf ich den fahren Andre Bittttööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Juli 2012)

neee ghostrider...den willst du nicht fahren...da steht nicht spezi oder treck drauf....

@jens: ach, der felix, der bräuchte ja eigentlich noch´n viiiel größeren bagger, der hat´s doch schon voll drauf


----------



## rigger (21. Juli 2012)

Grillsaucen bring ich noch mit...


----------



## Totoxl (21. Juli 2012)

Ich schaffe es nicht, wünsche euch viel Spaß. Bitte aber um einen ausführlichen Bericht.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juli 2012)

hi toto,
du hast was verpasst, 
na gut etwas mehr gesagt;
du hast richtig was verpasst!

ich hab grad keine zeit-
is nämlich so, dass ich hier ein nagelneues rad stehen habe und ich krieg den
bremskolben von der hinteren bremse (avid elixir 5) nicht reingedrückt, der kommt sofort wieder raus.
was tun?
entlüftungskit anlegen und die kolben nach innen drücken?


und nun erzählen die anderen bestimmt von diesem geilen tach!
danke an die ketten!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2012)

kettenrace 2012,,,,du willst schmerzen ????,,,hier wirst du nicht enttäuscht,,,,,,,,
hätte man nur vorher gewußt was die beiden sich ausgedacht haben,,es wäre ein geiler biketag geworden,,,,,so war es ein obergeiler biketag,,,,mit allem was dazu gehört,,,schweiß,tränen,schmerzen,bier und sambuca,,was will mann mehr???
im auto war es auf dem rückweg ganz schön eng,,,gleich zwei pokale wurden richtung teutonien transportiert,,,gruß nach münster ,,muuuschisss,,,
nochmal einen  allerbesten dank an die ketten für das perfekte race,,,ihr habt es drauf,,

ps. für mich war der rigger mann des tages,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (22. Juli 2012)

... da kann ich mich unserem Teuto nur anschließen!
Dank an die Ketten für das geile race und die Gastfreundschaft! 
Freue mich auf die Bilder - schade dass viele Fotos zu später Stunde nicht veröffentlicht werden können, der Vodka hat den Rest noch kräftig aufgemischt. Aber da lagen die Teutonier ja schon im Bett...


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juli 2012)

das ketten race hat überzeugt...hut ab... das macht schon mal laune auf die runde im glüder... wir sind gespannt was für ideen die saskia und der karsten so mitgenommen haben...es wird auf jeden recht hart 

auf bilder und vid bin ich auch gespannt...haut rein jungs...

ach, ich vergaß.... danke für den schönen pokal....


----------



## Totoxl (22. Juli 2012)

Damit war ja zu rechnen...

Bilder würde ich auch gerne sehen.

Warst du gar nicht mehr da Jojo, hatte gestern noch versucht dich zu erreichen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden fall ein richtig geiler Tag danke an André und Andrea .....seit ihr wieder nüchtern und habt nee runde im Teutoburger gedreht??


----------



## Prezident (22. Juli 2012)

Moin Mädels
war super gestern wär echt gerne auch selbst mitgefahren
Toll gemacht Schlabbers
hab mal ein paar Fotos hochgeladen
Bis zum WupperRace 2012


----------



## rigger (22. Juli 2012)

Jawoll!!! Ziel erreicht, nicht "last"er geworden.  Hat sogar für nen sechsten platz gereicht.

War echt super organisiert von den Ketten!! 
Hab heute morgen mal beim früstück nochmal meine zeiten angeschaut und gesehen das ich beim 2. rundkurs bei der zweiten befahrung anderthalb minuten schneller war als/wie  beim ersten mal!  Muss am Bike liegen. 

After Race Party war auch super!!!   Einige Bilder müssen unter Verschluss bleiben.... 

Schöne Bilder , nur sehen die ein wenig gestaucht aus...


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Juli 2012)

Wirklich schöne Eindrücke von einem anscheinend entspanntem Rennen und somit gehe ich jetzt selbst raus in die Natur und schnappe frische Luft
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juli 2012)

bildazzz....





















mehr im album....


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juli 2012)

eins noch zur späteren stunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2012)

hier die videos über den wir gestern gesprochen hatten,schaut euch die clips  am besten in der reihenfolge an.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoBZGbh5-wE"]Gotye Somebody That I Used To Know ( official music video )      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzRkiFh7Rj8"]Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know feat. Kimbra - PARODIE      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2012)

lang lang  ist es her,,,treff im teuto,,,,http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13196


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Juli 2012)

gar nich lang her, ätsch! 
Wir haben heute eine schöne entspannte Runde im Teuto gedreht. 
Einige mußten noch ein wenig ausnüchtern, andere schwächelten ein wenig (Hüstel).
Aber schön wars.


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Juli 2012)

Der Link ist der Hammer und den kann ich morgen auf der Arbeit gut einbringen Bei solchen Videos freue ich mich, dass Olli Kalkofe bald wieder mit der Mattscheibe auf Sendung geht und dann geht es wieder ans Eingemachte


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. Juli 2012)

Nabend zusammen,


soooooo, nachdem Saskia endlich wieder nüchtern ist () hatten wir doch ein tolles Wochenende mit netten Leuten! A+A: Was soll man dazu noch sagen..., HAMMER! Danke für die richtig richtig gute Zeit!
Schade, dass ihr alle so weit weg wohnt! Aber sich hier und da mal zu treffen ist doch auch super!!

Der Pokal bekommt natürlich einen Ehrenplatz in unserer kleinen Butze. Und wir freuen uns schon aufs nächste mal!

Hier noch eine Version des Songs... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHq5zaNQv8s"]Joko, Klaas und Co. - Somebody that I used to know-neoParadise-Cover      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2012)

und der clip war die antwort auf diesen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9NF2edxy-M&feature=related"]Somebody That I Used to Know - Walk off the Earth (Gotye - Cover)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

mein gitarrenlehrer wollte vor 8-10 jährigen pfadfindern das original spielen ,,,leider erfolglos,,die kids fingen von selber ,,,zu 100 % textsicher ,,an zu singen ihr schweine habt mich angemalt,,
der typ in der mitte ist übrigens papa joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (22. Juli 2012)

Der Bezwinger!


Wenn mir jemand verrät, wie man in imovie Filme um 90° drehen kann, kann ich auch noch das Video vom Ghostrider hochladen.


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Juli 2012)

sooooo,
endlich mal zeit was zu schreiben
wir waren heute noch im teuto und haben mit enduro, scotty, janatuerlich und schulte ne schööööne after-kettenrace-ausnüchterungs-runde gedreht..... 
eigentlich hatte ich mir geschworen diese woche auch kein alk mehr zu trinken, aber dann kam im anschluss von der tour noch schnell mein bruder mit freundin zum grillen vorbei...mit der botschaft, das sie beim veltins-kronkorken-gewinnspiel ein dickes auto aus wolfsburg gewonnen hatten und vorführen wollten...cool... das musste natürlich begossen werden....das bier schmeckt schon wieder  und da ich auch ein auto gewinnen will muss ich jetzt wohl doch regelmäßiger bier trinken......

tjaa, und gestern, boah gestern...
es war ein sehr geiler tag gestern mit euch allen 

es hat mächtig spass gemacht
jeder hat alles gegeben
jeder hatte eine chance
wir werden uns noch lange an die gesichtsausdrücke erinnern, als wir nach dem ersten durchlauf der stages verkündet haben, dass die stages ein zweites mal gefahren werden müssen 

der mit dem besten zeitgefühl hat letztendlich gewonnen
ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten, dass man identische zeiten fahren kann, hammer!!!
der kettenpokal steht nun also zu recht in wuppertal!!!

glückwunsch schulte!!!

glückwunsch natürlich auch an den zweitplatzierten teutobiker und an enduropro zum dritten platz

würde es einen stylepokal geben, hätte ganz klar der jojo diesen für die geschmackvollsten bikeklamotten beim race verdient 
nach dem race konnte tb klamottentechnisch mehr als überzeugen!!

vielen dank an alle die mitgefahren sind oder einfach nur dabei waren!!!
danke prezi und enduro für die echt geilen bilder!!

am meisten freut es uns aber, dass es euch offensichtlich spass gemacht hat
das war der sinn und zweck dieser veranstaltung
mission erfüllt...

grüße von den ketten


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Juli 2012)

Ketten 
Schulte 
B + H


----------



## kleinOtze (23. Juli 2012)

trägt der TB nen Schottenrock? riiiichtig gut!

@TB am 29.7. hab ich zeit


----------



## jojo2 (23. Juli 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Warst du gar nicht mehr da Jojo, hatte gestern noch versucht dich zu erreichen.



toto
´türlich war ich da. die reise ins nur knapp über 100 km entfernte zösfeld wollten wir uns auf keinen fall entgehen lassen. einen teil der  strecken kannten wir ja schon aussem film.
ich konnt aber keinen blumentopf gewinnen. die strecken waren einfach zu schön, zu flowig, zu amusant - um es ma treffend auszudrücken. deshalb ich war bei der  wiederholung der ersten strecke so im flow, dass ich falsch abgebogen bin... war aber auch zu zu schön.
solltest zum nächsten kettenrace ma mitkommen. wenn es wieder in zösfeld ist, liegt lingen für mich auf dem weg....



aber das nächste mal darfse mich nich auf der arbeit anrufen, versuchs´s dann mal zuhause bei mir

da waren wir:


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen..., mensch bin ich im Sack! Und jetzt bei dem schönen Wetter auffe Maloche...

Naja, egal...

Wir hatten doch über Altenberg gesprochen. So siehts da teilweise aus:

Guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## rigger (23. Juli 2012)

@Schulte sieht auf jeden fall interessant aus!! 

@all ich hab überlegt ab 1. September ne woche nach PDS zu fahren, genauer nach Chatel und ein 4er Appartment zu nehmen.
Zur zeit gibt es ein Angebot für eine Woche mit Listpass für 139,- Pro person!! 

Hat einer von euch interesse?


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Juli 2012)

Ran an die Buletten für den Preis
Wenn ich Zeit hätte, würde ich sofort für den Preis dahinfahren
Erinnert mich an unsere Anfangszeiten in Morzine. Da haben wir für die komplette Woche 220 bezahlt War alles drin, auch Bier,Essen & Liftpass Aber seitdem sind auch die Preise gestiegen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Prezident (23. Juli 2012)

rigger wenn du ab dem 19. september fährst bin ich dabei


----------



## rigger (23. Juli 2012)

PDS hat nur bis 9.9. auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (23. Juli 2012)

Bevor ich gleich mit einen Lächeln zur Arbeit gehe möchte das Wochenende Revue passieren lassen. Samstag gutes Wetter und Kettenrace was für ein geiler Tag, super Strecken Auswahl, super Stages, hervorragende Gastgeber ein richtig gutes Event!!!!Ein verdienter Sieger, schulte, aber wie hießen noch mal die Lakaien auf Platz 2 und 3 vollkommen Banane wer spricht nach eine Tag noch von den Losern von Platz 2und 3!!! Da kann man eher erzählen von den Münsteranern Die aus lauter Frust wegen total Versagen spät abends noch den hochprozentigen zusagten, naja Jungens vielleicht das nächste mal!!! Naja ihr habt wenigstens länger aus gehalten wie Platz 2 der mußte zur frühen Stunde mit Hilfe, die Treppen herunter begleitet werden nee,nee,nee!!! Es ist schon eine Schande wenn man seine Grenzen nicht kennt. Also noch mal vielen Dank an die Ketten!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (23. Juli 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> @Schulte sieht auf jeden fall interessant aus!!
> 
> @all ich hab überlegt ab 1. September ne woche nach PDS zu fahren, genauer nach Chatel und ein 4er Appartment zu nehmen.
> Zur zeit gibt es ein Angebot für eine Woche mit Listpass für 139,- Pro person!!
> ...


Ist eine Überlegung wert, Urlaub ist vorhanden warum nicht???


----------



## enduro pro (23. Juli 2012)

ach FB, der kettenpokal paßt wunderbar in die wohnungseinrichtuung  und deiner????? 

am mittwoch nachmittag gibt es wieder ne illustere runde im teuto...der FB, der TB und die ketta sind schon dabei...


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Juli 2012)

Wann wollt ihr denn wo losfahren? Mittwoch Mittag klingt nämlich gut!


----------



## enduro pro (23. Juli 2012)

ich denke mal nicht vor 14.00..eher etwas später...


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Juli 2012)

etwas später, so gegen 17:15 - 17:30 ??????


----------



## kleinOtze (23. Juli 2012)

Mittwoch losfahren??? hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Juli 2012)

Ich könnte ab 14:45 an den Klippen oder ca. 15:00 Uhr in Brochterbeck sein. Später geht natürlich auch.

@ TB: Richtig, das bin ich, da habe ich mich fünf Minuten vor dem Videodreh noch rasiert!


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Juli 2012)

jojo: 
das ist das falsche video, da waren wir nicht...
aber da kann man sich schonmal vertun, weil es dort so ähnlich aussieht...

diesen trail seid ihr gefahren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. Juli 2012)

sach ich doch
angucken tu ichs mir später
ah ich seh schon das kenn ich doch oder?
ist mit den schönen kurven
pause zu ende
muss noch viel tun vorm ochsenkopf


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Juli 2012)

mittwoch 15:00 uhr bocketal,,,,,,da können wir dem fb etwas nachhilfe geben,,ich würde ihm echt einen pokal gönnen,,,aber leider gibt es keine sportart in der ein fb sich platzieren könnte,,ach doch da gibt es eine in der es eventuell klappen könnte und zwar,,,neee,,,nee,auch völlig chancenlos.


----------



## Totoxl (23. Juli 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> etwas später, so gegen 17:15 - 17:30 ??????


Evtl. wäre ich mit einem Kumpel vor Ort, melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## Ketta (23. Juli 2012)

an die mittwochrunde: 15h ist für mich sehr knapp, muss bis 14h auffe malloche sein, könnte 15.15h knapp schaffen, ist das auch ok?


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Juli 2012)

also wenn ich zeit hätte wäre für mich 15:15 ok
hab aber keine zeit.....

ich werd morgen mal nach feierabend das scalp artgerecht mit dicker jacke und ff in kohlensiepen bewegen...
kähr watt froi ick mir da druff...bin echt gespannt


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung wie das mit dem iPhone geht. Jedenfalls ist es hier sotrocken wie in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht. Sonne 24 grad usw. Top Leute. Ihr fehlt hier noch.
Achja, Party (saufen) bis 4:52 Uhr. 8 Uhr biken. Schlimmer als mit euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2012)

jau ketta,,wir warten,,,
grüße in das gelobte land,,,schlimmer wie saalbach ????? oh gott,,


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> also wenn ich zeit hätte wäre für mich 15:15 ok
> hab aber keine zeit.....
> 
> ich werd morgen mal nach feierabend das scalp artgerecht mit dicker jacke und ff in kohlensiepen bewegen...
> kähr watt froi ick mir da druff...bin echt gespannt



Das kann ich verstehen Schlabber
Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke für die Vorfreude
Gruß Jens!


----------



## rigger (24. Juli 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das mit dem iPhone geht. Jedenfalls ist es hier sotrocken wie in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht. Sonne 24 grad usw. Top Leute. Ihr fehlt hier noch.
> Achja, Party (saufen) bis 4:52 Uhr. 8 Uhr biken. Schlimmer als mit euch.



Mich wundert es das du so früh noch schreiben kannst nach dem saufen, so richtig hart scheint es ja nicht zu sein...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2012)

stichwort biertrinken ,,,, ole ole wir fahren in den ,,,, ach nee das kommt ja erst im herbst,,,,,,,,, heute geht es auf schaaaaalke,,,gegen maaaaaailand,,,ich glaube fußball wollen die spielen,,,egal,,,hauptsache das bier ist kalt,,,der rest völlig uninteressant,,,


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juli 2012)

TB, die fahrt im herbst geht dann also nach bacelona  

soll ja schöne hunde dort geben, schöne hunde.....


----------



## Totoxl (24. Juli 2012)

Scotti und falls noch wer später mit uns möchte, wir sind morgen um 17:30 im Teuto.


----------



## Prezident (24. Juli 2012)

so ich bin heute das commencal meta am1 probe gefahren und könnte es gegen mein entourage tauschen
ist gerade mal 3 monate alt und kostet neu 4400 euronen 
fährt sich echt klasse für nur 150mm federweg man merkt die dh gene von dem großen bruder v3
bin mir aber noch etwas unschlüssig entourage ist halt bergab der knaller nur bergauf die reinste qual


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Juli 2012)

Weiß noch nicht genau ob´s mit morgen klappt.


----------



## rigger (24. Juli 2012)

kauf dirn last dann bist du fein raus...


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juli 2012)

cooles bike prezi...sieht gut aus, super ausgestattet, hat auch noch potential im gewicht, wenn man sich die reifen anschaut...

und, es ist kein kona  ...wobei die konas ja schon fast von den last abgelöst werden    

150mm hinten können sich nach verdammt viel anfühlen, wenn der hersteller seine hausaufgaben gemacht hat was geo angeht....machste ne 170ger lyrik rein und der spaß ist garantiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (24. Juli 2012)

@ prezi
ich gebe dem enduro recht
...und außerdem fährst du die meiste zeit ja kein dh/freeride, sondern doch eher allmountain- und/oder enduro-touren mit ein bischen dh drin. dafür ist das bike mit dem federweg die richtige wahl und bergauf keine qual für dich...und wenn du sagst dass es sich bergab richtig gut anfühlt, dann überleg nicht lange und nimm es


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juli 2012)

Enduro..., das mit dem Last hab ich überlesen!

Aber ihr habt recht! Ich war eben mit André unterwegs und hab das Dingen life gesehen. Ich finde das kona sehr cool nur was es zu Bedenken gibt meiner Meinung nach ist, dass André Herzblut reingesteckt hat und jetzt mit der neuen Gabel usw. ist es echt schon ne schöne Kiste. ABER: losgelöst davon habt ihr recht mit allem was ihr sagt und wenn du André, dich dabei wohler fühlst, dann tausche! Das kannste mit Geld nicht aufwiegen! Und wenn die float des commencal nicht tapered ist, dann können wir die gegen meine Lyrik tauschen, wenn du das mal testen willst.

Ach das ist aber auch immer schwer!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juli 2012)

Ey schlabber..., gerade erst gecheckt, dass du heute in Witten warst. Wie war's denn?


----------



## kleinOtze (25. Juli 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen alles um 15:00-15:30 im Teuto?


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube das wären Enduro, TB, FB, Ketta und meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Juli 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ey schlabber..., gerade erst gecheckt, dass du heute in Witten warst. Wie war's denn?



das bike fährt und fliegt super 
der dämpfer braucht aber noch ein bischen feinabstimmung...


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juli 2012)

Dabbel-Babbel abstimmen ist ja ratz fatz gemacht 

@Prezi
Das Commencal sieht schon klasse aus! Den Rahmen gibt´s z.Zt. bei CRC im Ausverkauf (meine knapp über 1000). Wenn Du hauptsächlich Touren fährst macht das sicher mehr Sinn als das Entourage. 

Am Besten das Commencal und dazu ein Operator, für den Bikepark!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> das bike fährt und fliegt super
> der dämpfer braucht aber noch ein bischen feinabstimmung...



na dann Daumen hoch! Freut mich!

Beim DB ist die Abstimmung doch schnell gemacht...


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. Juli 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wären Enduro, TB, FB, Ketta und meine Wenigkeit.


Leute, Ich bin für heute raus, körperliche Beschwerden, Sorry!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (25. Juli 2012)

ich bin dabei ... papa-joe, ich hab noch ne brotdose von dir ... bring ich mit


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. Juli 2012)

fährt jemand sontag mit nach willingen????


----------



## kleinOtze (25. Juli 2012)

hmmm ... war heute um 15:33 im Teuto, aber es standen nur noch eure Autos da ... in dann alleine eine Runde gefahren *schnief*


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2012)

hey... 15.15 war angesagt... 


andrea, die schere ist doch unsere, wußte ja nicht, das meine frau den ganzen hausstand mit zu euch nimmt


----------



## rigger (25. Juli 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> fährt jemand sontag mit nach willingen????



Sonntag wollte ich mit otze dhwc auffer terasse bei mir schauen unf grillen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Juli 2012)

@prezident
Das Commencal ist schon ein richtig gutes Bike und ich würde nach Gefühl entscheiden. Eigentlich merkt sofort, ob es das richtige ist oder ob es Kleinigkeiten gibt, die einen stören und es liest sich nicht gerade so, dass dich iregndwas gestört hat Eins muss man immer wieder zu Commencal sagen und den Mann hinter Marke: Es gibt eigentlich keinen der erfolgreicher den Downhill-Rennsport betrieben hat und mehr Erfolge vorzuweisen hat In dem Rahmen stecken so viel Einfüsse von den besten Fahrern des Planeten und das Meta ist ein erstklassiges Allmountain mit ordentlich Reserven für den DH-Gebrauch aber Commencal ist in Deutschland nie richtig in den Markt gekommen Verkehrt macht man mit dem Bike definitiv nichts
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. Juli 2012)

Ich find das commencal auch super!

Mal schauen was heute bei rose so geht.


----------



## rigger (26. Juli 2012)

Soo einmal ein kanister muc-off, brunox und nen satz magura mt2 aber so richtig dolle wars.nicht....


----------



## Totoxl (26. Juli 2012)

Schön zu hören, dann habe ich ja nichts verpasst


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juli 2012)

heut jemand lust auf ne "after work" runde im teuto....ich düse so um 19.00 bei mir los....


----------



## rigger (26. Juli 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75355

@Pascal CRC hat ne frische Lieferung Megas reinbekommen...


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juli 2012)

alle in der hitzestarrehier


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juli 2012)

na toll, gestern fox40 zum Service gebracht damit am Sonntag der bikepark gerockt werden kann...
dann heut morgen die nachricht von gino......titanfeder gebrochen :-o hääähh, schaize...und kein ersatz zur Hand....das war's mit Park am sonntag :'(
was so alles kapooht gehen kann....


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Juli 2012)

Ach Schlabber bewerb dich doch mal als Testfahrer. Was Du alles kopott kriegst

Die haben bestimmt noch einen Job für dich:

http://www.pressebund.com/blog/fp-content/images/bundeswehr_panzer_unfall.jpg

Mit Sonntach ist natürlich sau blöööd. Ich hätte noch eine mittlere Boxerfeder für dich, glaube aber nicht das die dir weiter hilft


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Juli 2012)

Häh??? Was du alles klein kriegst  aber gut, dass die Dinger nicht so teuer sind 

Ich traue es mich kaum auszusprechen: Willste das herb haben für Sonntag? Wir sind eh nicht da, Kanutour auf der Wupper.


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Juli 2012)

Oh nein, er hat es gemacht, der Wahnsinnige

Schulte das würde ich mir noch 2-10 x durch den Kopf gehen lassen!!!!
Wenn Schlabber es tatsächlich nimmt, verabschiede dich besser vorher gut vom LAST, es könnte das LASTe mal sein, daß Du es heile siehst!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juli 2012)

schulte du bist echt verrückt 
und einfach zu gut für diese welt 
ich lehne dein unglaublich großzügiges angebot aber ab!!!!!

wer soll das denn alles bezahlen wenn das auch noch kaputt geht...??

...dafür bräuchte ich aber noch eure videodateien vom kettenrace. ihr habt doch ein paar aufnahmen am ende gemacht, oder? z.b. tb+ghostrider im sandhang, siegerehrung, etc.!?


----------



## ricobra50 (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute mein Urlaub ist auch bald vorbei!!
Schöne Grüsse aus Holland, Hindeloopen!
Ich denke nächstes Wochenende ist biken wieder angesagt!!

lg Richard


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Juli 2012)

hey opparator
wird zeit dass du wieder vernünftigen sport machst!

freu mich schon auf ne runde halma mit dir


----------



## enduro pro (28. Juli 2012)

gestern abend kam er....ein leiser hilferuf aus frankreich...ein leicht verwackeltes handyvideo von einer heftigen party...ein zarte stimme...

sie sagte:"und das jeden abend....ich will hier raaaaaauuuuuuuuusssssssssss"

ja, ja, der christian, der weiß wie man es macht


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juli 2012)

der ärmste,,,so gern würde ich mit ihm tauschen,,,,aber ich bin ja schon froh das ich wieder einen laptop habe,,,,mit riesen bildschirm,,,,nur zum anschauen habe ich nichts,,,gibt es immer noch kein kettenrace 2012 video ?


----------



## brcrew (28. Juli 2012)

haha! das video hab ich auch bekommen! ..ich musste lachen!
..er will doch nur nach hause!^^


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. Juli 2012)

ja ich habs auch bekommen...die arme sau...jeden abend saufen!!!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> schulte du bist echt verrückt
> und einfach zu gut für diese welt
> ich lehne dein unglaublich großzügiges angebot aber ab!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ach schlabber, jetzt übertreib mal nicht! Aber danke trotzdem und bei dir kann man sich ja sicher sein, dass es mal artgerecht durch die Luft bewegt wird 

Was das Video angeht: Wir stellen die am besten morgen mal hier im IBC rein, dann kannst du sie dir runterladen?! Wie wäre das? Oder wir sehen uns nächste Woche am kohlensiepen?! Wäre auch cool!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2012)

komme grade vom castellan irish folk sommer,,,sehr zu empfehlen,,,in einem song hieß es "tue was du fühlst,tue was du denkst und du wirst niemals verlieren"
ach kä wat schön.........gilt das auch beim biken??? bestimmt !!!
bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (29. Juli 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Was das Video angeht: Wir stellen die am besten morgen mal hier im IBC rein, dann kannst du sie dir runterladen?! Wie wäre das?


 eine gute idee 



schulte69 schrieb:


> Oder wir sehen uns nächste Woche am kohlensiepen?! Wäre auch cool!


 eine viel bessere idee 

wie war paddeln inner wupper?


----------



## Totoxl (29. Juli 2012)

Jungs ich habe heute die Tour der Qualen hinter mir.
Ich musste mit einem Kumpel nach Willingen zum Touren fahren...
Ergebnis 48km mit 1300hm, mein Arsch schmerzt wie Sau.


----------



## kleinOtze (29. Juli 2012)

CC is net mein Ding ...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> eine gute idee
> 
> eine viel bessere idee
> 
> wie war paddeln inner wupper?



Die erste Idee war naja..., das Konvertieren dauert ewig! Und dann noch hochladen..., ich glaube die persönliche Übergabe am Kohlensiepen fände ich besser 

Wann sollen wir das diese Woche angehen? Ich habe mir vorgenommen, alle Tage diese Woche zu fahren  Willste mal mit zum Pumptrack hier bei uns? Kannst auch mein HT mitnutzen (macht Sinn, mit Fully ist nicht so pralle), man kann eh nicht mehr als drei Runden am Stück fahren.

Das Paddeln in der Wupper war saugut! Das macht richtig Laune und man sieht aus einer ungewöhnlichen Perspektive die Landschaft, die man sonst nur so von den Trails am Rand kennt. Müsst ihr mal machen! Würde euch bestimmt auch gefallen.


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Juli 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Die erste Idee war naja..., das Konvertieren dauert ewig! Und dann noch hochladen..., ich glaube die persönliche Übergabe am Kohlensiepen fände ich besser


so machen wir es 



schulte69 schrieb:


> Wann sollen wir das diese Woche angehen? Ich habe mir vorgenommen, alle Tage diese Woche zu fahren


 wenn mein scalp einsatzbereit ist, ich hoffe ja dass ich morgen die gabel schon abholen kann, dann wäre ich ab dienstag bereit für kohlensiepen!!



schulte69 schrieb:


> Willste mal mit zum Pumptrack hier bei uns? Kannst auch mein HT mitnutzen (macht Sinn, mit Fully ist nicht so pralle), man kann eh nicht mehr als drei Runden am Stück fahren.


pumptrack will ich auch unbedingt mal machen, gerne auch mit deinem ht....aber ich muss erstmal ausgiebig mein bike testen und einstellen und mich vor allem an die neue bremse (formula one) gewöhnen...



schulte69 schrieb:


> Das Paddeln in der Wupper war saugut! Das macht richtig Laune und man sieht aus einer ungewöhnlichen Perspektive die Landschaft, die man sonst nur so von den Trails am Rand kennt. Müsst ihr mal machen! Würde euch bestimmt auch gefallen.


womit seid ihr denn gepaddelt...wir sind schonmal mit´nem selbstgebauten floss auf der ruhr rumgeschippert....war ziemlich cool!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> und mich vor allem an die neue bremse (formula one) gewöhnen...



hört, hört!

An die neue Bremse gewöhnen?
Oder die Bremse an die verschärften, besonders harten Schlabberketten-Bedingungen gewöhnen???

Viel Spaß im Kohlensiepen an euch und nicht gleich alles kapott machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2012)

hi diddie!
wie war's???


----------



## diddie40 (30. Juli 2012)

guten morgen, melde mich mal zurück.
hatte eine super woche in den alpen, ein tag etwas regen, ansonsten strahlend blauer himmel, echtes postkartenwetter.


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2012)

schöne postkarte

schön zu hören!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> so machen wir es


gut!


schlabberkette schrieb:


> wenn mein scalp einsatzbereit ist, ich hoffe ja dass ich morgen die gabel schon abholen kann, dann wäre ich ab dienstag bereit für kohlensiepen!!


ok, ich hab keine Pläne für diese Woche und bin flexibel. Muss nur mal heute abend Saskia fragen, wie es bei ihr passt.


schlabberkette schrieb:


> pumptrack will ich auch unbedingt mal machen, gerne auch mit deinem ht....aber ich muss erstmal ausgiebig mein bike testen und einstellen und mich vor allem an die neue bremse (formula one) gewöhnen...


Das Pumptrackfahren ist echt der Hammer und richtig anstrengend. Ausserdem lernt man richtig viel dabei, hätte ich in diesem Maße nicht erwartet! Und keine Sorge wegen des Hardtail  das sollte selbst dich aushalten 


schlabberkette schrieb:


> womit seid ihr denn gepaddelt...wir sind schonmal mit´nem selbstgebauten floss auf der ruhr rumgeschippert....war ziemlich cool!!!



 Also so cool wie ihr mit selbtgebautem Floß waren wir jetzt nicht, sondern haben das organisiert mit "Wupperkanu" gemacht, weil wir auch Kinder dabei hatten. Also Freunde von uns waren noch mit und die haben zwei Kinder, deshalb wars ganz gut, das so gemacht zu haben. Die verschrauben dann zwei Kanus miteinander und die können dann nicht kentern. Durch die starken Regenfälle der letzten Wochen war aber gut viel Wasser in der Wupper und hier und da wars schon re recht flott.
Aber saugut!


scott-bussi schrieb:


> hört, hört!
> 
> Viel Spaß im Kohlensiepen an euch und nicht gleich alles kapott machen!


Danke dir! Das einzige, was letzte mal nachm Kohlensiepen kaputt war, war ich...


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> guten



finde ich auch



diddie40 schrieb:


> morgen



warum erst dann??



diddie40 schrieb:


> melde mich mal zurück.



ahh
du hast noch wichtiges vor



diddie40 schrieb:


> super woche



dir auch!



diddie40 schrieb:


> in den alpen



du hast es gut!



diddie40 schrieb:


> regen



jo gestern am ochsenkopf war es genauso



diddie40 schrieb:


> strahlend blauer himmel


geht so 
hier sind einige wolken am himmel!
nur an einzelnen stellen bricht die sonne durch



diddie40 schrieb:


> postkartenwetter.



wüsste ich auch gerne, ob postkarten nur bei bestimmmten wetterlagen gedruckt werden
bis bald!


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juli 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> und mich vor allem an die neue bremse (formula one) gewöhnen...



ich dachte gestern das wäre ein scherz,,,,,,,,neue bremse ???? formula one ??? was wollen 24h titelaspiranten mit bremsen ? und dann auch noch solche anker ? ein neues scharfes messer für zwischen die zähne gibt es grade bei hibike im ausverkauf,,,


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Juli 2012)

Jojo:


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2012)

an schulte und alle:
viel spass uns noch diese woche


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Juli 2012)

Oh ja Jojo, den werden wir hoffentlich haben!!!


----------



## rigger (30. Juli 2012)

Ich bräuchte noch mal kurz ne meldung wer jetzt alles am freitag zur party kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (30. Juli 2012)

sagt mal, gibt es außer geburtstagsparties noch andere events in der nächsten zeit?
bikepark oder so etwas? brauche noch DH-training


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Juli 2012)

willkommen zurück diddie
bin auf deine berichterstattung gespannt!!!

dh-training brauch ich auch noch
ketta und ich werden wohl sa+so in willingen sein!


----------



## diddie40 (30. Juli 2012)

an willingen habe ich auch schon gedacht, werde wohl samstag oder sonntag hin fahren, dann kann ich euch berichten von 2h uphill mit´nem 32 kettenblatt, ging, war aber grenzwertig. hat mich ganz schön energie gekostet.


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> sagt mal, gibt es außer geburtstagsparties noch andere events in der nächsten zeit?
> bikepark oder so etwas? brauche noch DH-training



nle und ihr bruder fahren morgen nach winterberg
kannst bei denen mitfahren


----------



## sx2cruiser (30. Juli 2012)

Tach zusammen fährt irgendjemand Freitag nach Winterberg ?
@ Richi ,wie sieht's bei dir aus? Hast du zeit? Wenn ja nimm mal Tobi mit  da können wir was lernen


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juli 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte noch mal kurz ne meldung wer jetzt alles am freitag zur party kommt....



tja rigger,
durst und lust hätte ich schon,,,wenn da nicht die sache mit der kohle wäre,,,alles dreht sich doch immer um die kohle,,,,du weißt schon,,,350 millionen jahre liegt sie blöd rum und soll am besten schon seit gestern bei deinen mitbewerbern die stiefmütterchen zum blühen bringen.


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2012)

echt tb?
krass


aber rigger ich fall natürlich auch aus
wegen des jungen gemüses

wg mit genetiv
sein dativ ist der tod
verstese?


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juli 2012)

echt jojo !
stiefmütterchen stehen total auf kohle..


----------



## diddie40 (30. Juli 2012)

@ jojo
morgen kann ich nicht.
will jemand samstag oder sonntag mit nach willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (31. Juli 2012)

Ahoi zusammen!
Hab ich nicht letzten Samstag noch jemanden von Altenberg reden hören? Ich war am Sonntag da auf Tour unterwegs. Ein paar schöne Strecken habe die Jungs von Frosthelm da gefunden, wobei die meisten für mein Gefühl weniger DH spielereinen bieten als die im Glüder. Die ein oder andere Mutprobe ist aber auch dabei.

Der Weg zurück zum Parkplatz macht richtig Laune, sobald man erst mal im Wald ist. Mehrere Kilometer Singletrail, meist leicht Bergab. Sollte man nochmal hinfahren


----------



## Der Cherusker (31. Juli 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> @ jojo
> morgen kann ich nicht.
> will jemand samstag oder sonntag mit nach willingen?


Diddie, wenne noch Platz hast bin dabei!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Juli 2012)

das hört sich doch total gut an papa-joe,mutproben so wie früher mit an den e-zaun pinkeln und so.
also ich würde mir das gern mal anschauen.

@fb
tu dir nicht weh


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. Juli 2012)

Fahre am Samstag nach Willingen....jemand von euch lust


----------



## jojo2 (31. Juli 2012)

schulte und schlabber
falls ihr vor dem wiesenrennen noch zeit habt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9735397&postcount=1
(danach habt ihr allerdings keine kraft mehr für weiteres...
könnt euch also die weite anfahrt zum wiesenrennen sparen hehe)
schulte mach doch mal aufnahmen von deinem pumptrack


----------



## rigger (31. Juli 2012)

Am we wuerde ich auch gerne in den bikepark, bei uns ist aber schützenfest und da gehts vier tage lang rund!!! 

Wer nock hat kann.natürlich auch sm mittwoch abend auf ein oder mehrere bierchen vorbeikommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (31. Juli 2012)

sx2cruiser schrieb:


> Tach zusammen fährt irgendjemand Freitag nach Winterberg ?
> @ Richi ,wie sieht's bei dir aus? Hast du zeit? Wenn ja nimm mal Tobi mit  da können wir was lernen




leider muss ich arbeiten


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Juli 2012)

Hey Jojo,
bei welchem Wiesenrennen mache ich denn mit? Wusste ich noch garnicht!
Aber Aufnahmen vom Pumptrack mache ich gern mal. Ist echt witzig!

Rigger: SM Mittwoch abends?

Papa-Joe: Hast du am Schöllerhof geparkt? DH Strecke auch gesehen?


----------



## rigger (31. Juli 2012)

Wer BOCK hat kann AM Mittwoch abend vorbeikommen... 

Blöde handytastatur...


----------



## jojo2 (31. Juli 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hey Jojo,
> bei welchem Wiesenrennen mache ich denn mit? Wusste ich noch garnicht!



das wird dir schlabber noch erzählen,
woran du teilnehmen wirst




schulte69 schrieb:


> Aber Aufnahmen vom Pumptrack mache ich gern mal. Ist echt witzig!



sehr gut - dann komm ich auch mal
ähemm
bestimmt mal



schulte69 schrieb:


> Rigger: SM Mittwoch abends?



am
bestimmt


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Juli 2012)

Oh oooohhhh...., mir schwant eine anstrengende Veranstaltung 

...und Pumptrackfahren ist super! Sehr anstrengend (hätte ich garnicht gedacht), weil man anfangs alles mit Kraft macht und weniger mit Technik (ähnlich wie bei SM) aber man bekommt einiges an Fahrtechnik mit, die man gut gebrauchen kann. Ich glaube, gerade dir würde das Spaß machen!


----------



## jojo2 (31. Juli 2012)

mach ich immer mal wieder
z.b. in wibe

schön anstrengend  und gut zum warm werden


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Juli 2012)

wo ist da ein Pumptrack?


----------



## jojo2 (31. Juli 2012)

auf dem übungsparcours
nicht schön aber ...

da http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/impressionen/webcams.php
gleich hinter dem buckel hier vorne


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Juli 2012)

ach, das ist das was neu gemacht wurde für dieses Jahr, oder? Der war doch letztes Jahr noch nicht da, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Juli 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Oh oooohhhh...., mir schwant eine anstrengende Veranstaltung
> 
> weil man anfangs alles mit Kraft macht und weniger mit Technik (ähnlich wie bei SM)




SM = Sado Maso
Schluck!

Ne, ne, da bleibe ich lieber zu Hause!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (31. Juli 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Papa-Joe: Hast du am Schöllerhof geparkt? DH Strecke auch gesehen?



Jo, haben am Schöllerhof geparkt. Kommt drauf an welche DH strecke^^
Die Oldschool DH Strecke sind wir gefahren, genauso wie die sieben Kehren der Shaolin (jaja, der Name stammt nicht von mir^^) und noch ein paar, wobei ich nicht weiss wie die heißen. An dem Kessel sind wir am Ende nur vorbei gefahren, da hatten wir (hatte ich) keine Kraft mehr nochmal den Berg hoch zu treten.


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Juli 2012)

Checkt mal das hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuDN2bCIyus"]DC SHOES: KEN BLOCK'S GYMKHANA FIVE: ULTIMATE URBAN PLAYGROUND; SAN FRANCISCO      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Absolut der Hammer!!!


----------



## PilleMarl (31. Juli 2012)

Moin
ich bin im moment unter der Woche immer in Rheine und suche schöne Strecken zum fahren.
Ich war heute mal im Teuto bei den Dörenther Klippen für ne Tour zwar nicht schlecht, allerding bin ich nicht so der Tourenfahrer.
Ihr redet hier von ner DH-Strecke und Schöllerhof usw liegt das alles zufällig in der nähe von Rheine?


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Juli 2012)

Nö, das ist nicht bei uns im Teuto. Eine DH Strecke haben wir leider noch nicht. Wird es wohl auch nicht geben. Wir haben viele schöne Trails, die es aber nur bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt gibt.


----------



## enduro pro (31. Juli 2012)

morgen um 13.00 fahren die ketta und ich ne runde im teuto...noch wer mit???


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Juli 2012)

.uß leider arbeiten


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Juli 2012)

Enduro...Ketta..., geht mal arbeiten! Gibts ja wohl nicht!

@Papa Joe: Es gibt eigentlich nur eine "richtige" DH Strecke neben den Trails. Die kommt im Grunde direkt hinter dem Schöllerhof runter. Da sind ein paar dickere GapSprünge drin und Anlieger usw...
Aber die Trails sind wirklich nett. Ich hab ein paar nur zu Fuss gesehen, wo Saskia lang ist aber alles sehr flowig, wie du sagst. Tatsächlich mal abgesehen von den echt steilen Sachen! Bist du einfach so los, oder hattest du die Trails irgendwoher?


----------



## enduro pro (31. Juli 2012)

hey schulte, nur kein neid   morgen wird es schön warm und die sonne scheint auf teutoniens trails  da macht das biken doch richtig spaß 

aber mach dir nichts draus...


----------



## Papa-Joe (31. Juli 2012)

13:00 Uhr schaff ich leider nicht, da bin ich noch arbeiten. Ich dreh dann hier Mittags mal ne Runde aufm Rennrad, wenns das Wetter zulässt.

@Schulte: Ne, ich glaube die Strecke bin ich dann nicht gefahren. Klingt aber spannend! Ich bin mit dem Cousin meiner Freundin da hin, er hat früher mal in Köln gewohnt und fährt des öfteren im Bergischen. Wir sind soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann in etwa die Runde von Frosthelm.de gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Juli 2012)

Ach Christoph..., ich denke an euch, wenn ich dann morgen mittag vorm PC sitze  aber zwei Stunden später fahren wir nach Witten, also genug gejammert 

@Papa Joe (wie istn dein Name nochmal (entschuldige!), ich find diese Nicknames immer irgendwie....), die Strecke kannste ein oder zwei Seiten vorher im Video sehen. Hatte ich schon eingestellt. Die Strecke ist supergut aber auch recht anspruchsvoll, was ich so zu Fuss gesehen habe.


----------



## schlabberkette (31. Juli 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ach Christoph..., ich denke an euch, wenn ich dann morgen mittag vorm PC sitze  aber zwei Stunden später fahren wir nach Witten, also genug gejammert



in witten bin ich mit scalp dabei!!!!
kohlensiepen?

hat zufällig jemand so´n fox40 adapter von formula für´ne 203mm bremsscheibe rumliegen???

Adapter I.S. für MEGA und theONE für Scheibe 160 ø und Gabel FOX
mit Scheibe 203 ø (neue fließgepresste Ausführung) *Artikel-Nr.: FD40089-10*


----------



## diddie40 (31. Juli 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> morgen um 13.00 fahren die ketta und ich ne runde im teuto...noch wer mit???


 
treffpunkt parkplatz bocketal oder bei dir?


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. August 2012)

man rigger, was birgst du so so bang dein gesicht ?
man rigger, siehst du die snickers nicht?
die snickers mit schokolade und nüssen ?
die snickers die alle in deinen trinkrucksack rein müssen?
zum geburtstag viel glück und bring keinen  zurück !


----------



## schlabberkette (1. August 2012)

hey rigger
alles gute zum geburtstag von den ketten!!!


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2012)

alles gute auch von jojo!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (1. August 2012)

Rigger auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!!
Laß dich schön feiern!!!
Evtl. werde ich Freitag kurz aufschlagen!!


----------



## ricobra50 (1. August 2012)

alles gute auch von Richard und Tobi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sx2cruiser (1. August 2012)

Moin rigger,alles gute zum Geburtstag :daum:


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. August 2012)

Moin Rigger, auch aus Wuppertal alles gute!


----------



## Der Cherusker (1. August 2012)

Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Rigger und viele Snickers, Snickers, Snickers!!!


----------



## diddie40 (1. August 2012)

@rigger, glückwunsch, man sieht sich auf den trails


----------



## Bauschi1975 (1. August 2012)

@ Rigger... 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY mien Jung !!!


----------



## kleinOtze (1. August 2012)

@rigger, wie schon per SMS geschrieben ... alles GUTE!!!!


----------



## rigger (1. August 2012)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!!


----------



## brcrew (1. August 2012)

jo alles gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. August 2012)

fahre am samstag nach willingen
bislang hat herbert fest zu gesagt. wer möchte noch mit?
habe noch 2 plätze frei.
wollen gegen 8:00 los.
wenn möglich, treffpunkt autohof (aral) ladbergen.


----------



## diddie40 (1. August 2012)

@brcrew
bist du mit dem dämpfer zufrieden, willst du den behalten?


----------



## brcrew (1. August 2012)

hab dir ne pn geschrieben.


----------



## enduro pro (1. August 2012)

rigger, alles gute....


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. August 2012)

Hey Rigger, alles gute und 1000 Snickers wünsch ich dir!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. August 2012)

für ketta,,,wenn auch krumm und schief
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22649


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. August 2012)

Ketta: alles gute aus Wuppertal! Lass dich feiern!


----------



## Der Cherusker (2. August 2012)

Alles jute zum Geburtstag, Ketta!!! Laß dich reichlich beschenken!!!

Grüße aus FB`s Traumwelt


----------



## jojo2 (2. August 2012)

herzlichen glückwunsch ketta!

ich kann tuba spielen
daher nun ein geburtstagslied von mir
(auch nicht ganz grade)

böh bö böhh böbö böh bö böhhhh
refrain: bö bö bö böh bö böhh böbö böh bö böhhhh
böh bö böhh böbö böh bö böhhhh




(damit habe ich der gema ein schnippchen geschlagen
das war nämlich tuba smarties von sky/john williams)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. August 2012)

Alles Gute Ketta!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (2. August 2012)

Häppi Börsdei tuu juuu, häppi Börsdei tuuu juuuuu, 
häppi börsdei liebe Ketta, häppi Börsdei tuuu juuuuuuuuuu!

Alles gute für Dich zum Geburtstag, arbeite nicht so viel und laß Dich schön feiern!!
Bis später!


----------



## sx2cruiser (2. August 2012)

Von mir auch alles alles gute zum Geburtstag schlabberketta


----------



## ricobra50 (2. August 2012)

Ketta: alles alles alles gute zum Geburstag !!!!


----------



## Zico (2. August 2012)

@Ketta: Alles Gute zum Gebutstag!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (2. August 2012)

New Konas  2013-      " Kona Reveals More 2013 Models | Kona COG"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (2. August 2012)

"Kona Reveals More 2013 Models | Kona COG" 

New Konas 2013


----------



## enduro pro (2. August 2012)

hey ketta  und das alle deine wünsche in erfüllung gehen


----------



## diddie40 (2. August 2012)

glückwunsch ketta zum geburtstag, mach weiter so, dann sehen wir alte herren noch älter aus, resüme von gestern: ich brauch´ne pause


----------



## Ketta (2. August 2012)

ein ganz großes dankeschön für all die lieben wünsche!!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. August 2012)

Wow, gleich noch jemand... Alles gut Andrea!

@Karsten: Lars war der Name^^
Die Strecke sind wir in der Tat nicht gefahren. Leider... aber beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Totoxl (2. August 2012)

Von mir dann auch nochmal alles Gute
und für Rigger eine Portion Glückwünsche nachträglich


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. August 2012)

laaaaaaaaaaaangweilig,,,,,,,,hat sich den keiner  handschuhe oder sonst was neues gekauft ?


----------



## kleinOtze (2. August 2012)

Ich hab ne neue Bremsleitung und ein Entlüftungskit von Avid um meine defekte Leitung zu wechseln...die Fummel ich grad durch meinen Rahmen (Innenliegend) ... ist für euch eher Mediuminteressant  aber TB, wenn dir langweilig ist, kannst du das gerne machen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. August 2012)

hamma alda,,ich dachte an mediumaction , dass ist mir eine spur zu krass,,,,,,pass gut auf dich auf,,,veruuuckte mongo,,


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. August 2012)

...ich hab nur den Schlabber und mich von gestern..., JanaTuerlich hat geknippst








Schöne Grüße ausm Tal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (2. August 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> laaaaaaaaaaaangweilig,,,,,,,,hat sich den keiner  handschuhe oder sonst was neues gekauft ?



Doch, ich habe in der Tat neue Handschuhe! Willste 'n Foto? Da:

Ein Knaller, oder? 

@Schulte: Ist dass der Trail ausm Video?


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. August 2012)

das meinte ich,,,schööööön,,,,,,,also schulte und papa,,,,schöön


----------



## schlabberkette (2. August 2012)

schööne handschuhe papa-joe!!!

und sehr schöööööööööne fotos aus witten 
danke saskia!!!
war ein spassiger tag mit euch.....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. August 2012)

Nabend,

ne Lars, das ist im Ruhrpott. Schau mal in Loose again rein. Min. 6.5, da fährt der Viktor Seboldt da rum, nur etwas besser als wir (als ich zumindest )


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. August 2012)

Och, der Schlabber ist noch wach..., bist du nicht aufm Geburtstag? Drück mal von uns hier die Andrea!

Die Fotos sind der Knaller! Saskia hat den Beruf verfehlt 

UND: War wie üblich auch super mit dir! Schöööön entspannt, so stelle ich mir die Feierabend täglich vor.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. August 2012)

Schöööööön, alle haben sich lieb!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. August 2012)

scotti ,,,ich,,ich wollte es dir eigentlich schon länger sagen,,hier und jetzt ist der richtige moment,,bist echt ein netter,,,,,,immer sooo nett,,,,so,,,fetich,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (3. August 2012)

Ach wie schön   
Ich bin ganz gerührt.

Ach ja, morgen ist Willingen angesagt. Wir müssen Schlabber noch ein wenig coachen und geistig und technisch für Semmering fit machen!


----------



## enduro pro (3. August 2012)

nur noch pussys hier.....wo sind nur die harten biker unter euch geblieben, mit shirts wie " ich bin nicht nett" und totenköpfen, nackten weibern, böse witze und gedisse bis es abend wird....

was ist nur aus den teutonen geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. August 2012)

ihr habt es gut,,,hier mein beitrag ,,kleiner ausschnitt aus einem  liedtext einer australischen band,,

denn ich bin T.N.T, ich bin dynamit
T.N.T und ich werde den kampf gewinnen
T.N.T ich bin ein kraftpaket
T.N.T seht mich explodieren
ich bin schmutzig, böse und nicht zu koordinieren

kannst du dem schlabber vielleicht auf den lenker kleben


@enduro
du bist gar garstig


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. August 2012)

ey ihr Säcke!

Sonntag kommen wir auch nach Willingen (voraussichtlich), also reserviert mal gutes Wetter für uns mit


----------



## enduro pro (3. August 2012)

garstiger pursche, du....


----------



## rigger (3. August 2012)

Kannir mal einer feicels nummer zukommen lassen? Danke.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ey ihr Säcke!
> 
> Sonntag kommen wir auch nach Willingen (voraussichtlich), also reserviert mal gutes Wetter für uns mit



Kommt doch lieber am Samstag! Da sind viel mehr nette Teutonen vor Ort.
Am Sonntag nur die Ketten!! Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ey ihr Säcke!
> 
> Sonntag kommen wir auch nach Willingen (voraussichtlich), also reserviert mal gutes Wetter für uns mit





Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ihr habt es gut,,,hier mein beitrag ,,kleiner ausschnitt aus einem  liedtext einer australischen band,,
> 
> denn ich bin T.N.T, ich bin dynamit
> T.N.T und ich werde den kampf gewinnen
> ...




Ahhhh, Gleichstrom/Wechselstrom!!!
Auf den Lenker kleben geht gar nicht! Der ist so weit weg beim Scalp, den Zettel kannste ohne Lesebrille gar nicht entziffern.
Außerdem ... etwas auf den schönen, schrillen, völlig unpassenden grünen Lenker kleben ... das geht auf gar keinen Fall!!!
Und da ist kein Platz mehr, weil da ja schon der Bierdosenhalter und das Navi hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. August 2012)

Jaaaaa Scotti..., du hast ja eigentlich recht! Aber wir haben morgen früh einen Termin, den wir nicht verschieben möchten, das wird alles zu stressig sonst...Würde ansich auch lieber morgen, ehrlich gesagt. Aber vielleicht ist Schlabber am Sonntag schon etwas ausgepowert und man kann etwas gemütlicher mit ihm fahren


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. August 2012)

boah ey,,,in diesem sommerloch kann man ja einen ganzen fb samt dropmuschi verstecken,,,,

ich bitte um einen lückenlosen bericht aus willingen über den psychischen und physischen zustand der semmering-gladiatoren,,,nicht das die buchmacher mich übers ohr hauen..


----------



## kleinOtze (4. August 2012)

Hallo ... allo ... allo ... allo ... Echo ... cho ... cho ... cho ... Leben die Teutonen noch? ... och ... och ... och


----------



## schlabberkette (4. August 2012)

richi weiß einfach was gut ist!!


----------



## diddie40 (4. August 2012)

party schon zu ende, oder geht ihr jetzt los?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. August 2012)

Schlabber, wir kommen morgen nicht. Ich habn dickes Knie..., keine Ahnung woher. Nervt aber kolossal!!! So ne ********! Haben eigentlich schon alle sachen gepackt aber irgendwas hat's am Mittwoch in Witten geschrottet, so zumindest mein Gefühl


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. August 2012)

bm,n nvjmn,,,,,,,,wo sind die mtb-krieger ???????????????hggzufdtdhl


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. August 2012)

da habe ich wieder was verpaßt ,,,hammer !!! das ist ja mal richtig geil !!! schade,,,ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen,,,aber mein kater hatte namenstag ,, ,,,, und der hat das echt gemacht ?? oh mann !! und ich dachte willingen ist laaaangweilig,,,und es gäbe nichts zu erzählen,,,
@rigger
bist du schützenkönig geworden?


----------



## ricobra50 (5. August 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> richi weiß einfach was gut ist!!



ganz nett, aber halt kein kona!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. August 2012)

ich habe mir neue socken gekauft..
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13236


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (5. August 2012)

Die teutonen haben sich ja nicht nach schüttorf getraut, die münsteraner und emsdettener haben die teutonen flagge hochgehalten.... 

@teuto ich werd morgen alles geben beim schützenfest


----------



## scott-bussi (5. August 2012)

****newsticker****newsticker****newsticker****newsticker****newsticker****newsticker****newsticker****newsticker****newsticker

- schlabber hat ein neues bike! der rahmen hat die erste und zweite testfahrt heil überstanden!

- die neue formual one weigert sich aber bisher standhaft gegen die verwendung am neuen bike und überrascht schlabber mit immer neuen, merkwürdigen befestigungsstandards.

- der grüne Lenker ist, obwohl farblich vollkommen unpassend, immer noch am bike.

- herbert wurde öfter an der seilbar als auf der strecke gesehen.

- diddi führ seiner DH bestform noch ein wenig hinterher und kam mit den widrigen streckenbedingungen nicht 100%ig klar 

- Ketta hat alle bergauf abgehängt und wollte nach einem ganzen tag auf DH und freeride-strecke noch schnell einen 20 km enduro-ride anhängen

- bobby root ist ein netter kerl, konnte aber trotz anders lautender behauptungen mit seiner unterarm-antenne kein fernsehprogramm empfangen. die antenne wurde zwischenzeitlich entfernt

- es gibt jetzt auch reifen in pornös: conti kaiser  bobby root edition
(sehen scheixxe aus, grippen aber gut)

- scotti hat alle bäume stehen gelassen, konnte aber das werkzeug nicht unbenutzt lassen

- spezialiced demos  sind immer noch massenware und stehen überall herum

- eine kleine aber feine elite fährt auf KONA-BIKES immer noch allen um die ohren!

- es war ein geiler tag, da waren sich alle beteiligten einig

- alle die nicht dabei waren haben etwas verpaßt


----------



## diddie40 (5. August 2012)

habe auch nicht 100% gegeben! alles zu seiner Zeit!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. August 2012)

Scotti ich mach dich mit meinem Massenknaller trotdem um längen Nass.....ätsch
Aber ich freue mich das ihr Spaß gehabt habt...und nächstes Wochenende alle nochmal mit nach willingen fahrt....Over and Out


----------



## scott-bussi (5. August 2012)

Hääääääh??
Massenknaller???

Hier mal was anderes:
1. Video vom Kettenrace:


Leider nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt.


----------



## jojo2 (5. August 2012)

das war ne kamera an deinem lenker!
und ich hab gedacht, das wär´n fieberthermometer

danke für die bilder!


----------



## scott-bussi (5. August 2012)

Bitte gerne!!
Ich finde du bist mit Deinem Rosa Röckchen besonders gut getroffen!


----------



## Ketta (5. August 2012)

kettennewsticker:

auch den 2. tag willingen in folge hat schlabbers neues rad ohne ausfälle überstanden 

@zico: habe für uns auf dem downhill eine neue line ausbaldowert, etwas mehr über steine fahren und nicht überall dran vorbei ,  wann soll ich dir die zeigen?

hat jemand freitag den 10.08. zeit und lust mit nach winterberg zu fahren???? bitttöööö


----------



## Zico (5. August 2012)

... bin doch nur wegen Dir im Schlepptau die chickendownway-line gefahren. 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!



Ketta schrieb:


> kettennewsticker:
> 
> auch den 2. tag willingen in folge hat schlabbers neues rad ohne ausfälle überstanden
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. August 2012)

Hier noch eine Zusammenfassung des Tages in Willingen:


Hach wat war das wieder schön!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. August 2012)

Jungs ich bin wieder bei Euch!!!

Hier ein paar Fotos:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/67090


----------



## scott-bussi (6. August 2012)

Nächstes WE:

http://www.snow-bike-willingen.de/medien/4.Bike-Days-2012/107368-Bike-Days-Flyer.pdf


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. August 2012)

da bin ich dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. August 2012)

Kann nur Sonntag!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. August 2012)

In deinem Alter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (6. August 2012)

Biken!!!!

Was Du meinst - immer!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. August 2012)

http://lustich.de/bilder/menschen/i-****-on-the-first-date/


----------



## rigger (6. August 2012)

Evtl bin ich am freitag auch dabei.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. August 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Jungs ich bin wieder bei Euch!!!
> 
> Hier ein paar Fotos:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/67090



wo sind  denn  die fotos mit den ,,,, ähh,, kontaktfreudigen und sehr aufgeschlossenen jungen damen ???


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. August 2012)

mir würde sowieso eine Fotomontage unterstellt werden, da lass ich die Fotos lieber unter Verschluss.
Ein kleines Video vom Vorspiel  hätt ich hier. Übrigens haben wir letztes Jahr ganz schön geschlafen, ab 2 Uhr machte der Club in Les Gets jede Nacht auf. Wo waren wir damals? Video kommt gleich.


----------



## scott-bussi (6. August 2012)

Ein paar neue Saalbach Fotos auf meiner Seite:


----------



## scott-bussi (6. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> http://lustich.de/bilder/menschen/i-****-on-the-first-date/



Der Link tut´s nich!???


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. August 2012)

echt kacke, keine Ahnung wie man Videos hochläd


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. August 2012)

wurde wahrscheinlich schon beim upload indiziert,,,du glücklicher


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13236


----------



## scott-bussi (6. August 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> echt kacke, keine Ahnung wie man Videos hochläd



Ist gar nicht so schwer!
Du gehst auf dein Forum-Profil (wo auch deine Bilder gespeichert werden).
Unter den Bildern gibt es die Zeile:
Die neuesten Videos im Videoalbum von chrisxrossi.
Wenn du Videoalbum anklickst, kannst du die Videos mit den heißen Miezen hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (6. August 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13236[/QUOTE]

Schämt ihr euch eigentlich nicht???

Zu solchen Zeiten müssen ehrliche Menschen doch arbeiten!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. August 2012)

dann müßtest du doch auch zeit haben


----------



## scott-bussi (6. August 2012)

ne, ich muß Videos schneiden ...


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. August 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.331313126957897.75877.100002376374162&type=3


ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. August 2012)

*Schnüff*

Aber ehrlich, hart arbeitende Studenten haben zu solchen Zeiten doch auch keine Chance. Wer ist denn schon um drei Uhr wach???
Naja, morgen wird aber wenigstens der Wecker gestellt und ne Runde mit dem Hardail gedreht... und mit Hardnose... das wird Hardcore!


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. August 2012)

morgen um 11 bei mir, falls jemand kommt und ich auf stehe.


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. August 2012)

11°° uhr !! da ist es doch noch dunkel oder ??? da müssen hart arbeitende menschen und  studenten noch schlafen !

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13236

eine gute freundin von mir wird auch mitfahren,,,evtl. wird es für euch zu langsam,,,müßten uns dann trennen,,,,schauen wir mal ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. August 2012)

anscheinend schlafen einige noch länger als ich. Nix los hier?!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. August 2012)

hast recht,,,,auf der kondolenzseite zum 17. todestag von meinem erdhörnchen ist mehr los,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (7. August 2012)

hier mal was nur für Dich!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. August 2012)

besten dank,,,,,,,,ich hätte mitte september nochmal zeit für einen trip nach miregal oder sonstwohin.


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2012)

so!
bin etwas angespannt
muss neben allem anderen jetzt auch noch schnell für den semmering trainieren
(hab aber letztes wochenende schon einmal 24 stunden am stück trainiert - bin dabei allerdings fast gestorben.
war der hammer, sowas hab ich noch nicht mitgemacht)

hab nämlich 24 stunden meine oneal knieprotektoren getragen 
und fast umgebracht hat mich der  
gestank, der aus den dingern kam 

und nun tauschen uns diddie und ich grad über die richtige reifenwahl aus
ich fahr mm (schmeckt auch saugut)
aber:
falls es regnet
(es wrird aber die sonne scheinen
auch nachts)
also:
falls es regnet
was fährt man dann??


----------



## chrisxrossi (8. August 2012)

Swampthing!


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2012)

der name klingt ja nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend

aber danke
merk ich mir
falls es am wochenende doch regnen sollte
swampthing hmmm
der tb fährt ja auf seinem kalula rr in 3,8
an die hatt ich auch schon gedacht
die klingen wenigstens nach was
aber trotzdem danke


----------



## enduro pro (8. August 2012)

liegt auch ein bißchen an der strecke...mit MM in der freeride version wirst du keinen spaß haben, sie bieten zu wenig pannensicherheit bei spitzen steinen und schotter...der swamthing ist bei fast jedem untergrund gut und auch im trockenen ne macht...vorn eigendlich schon fast pflicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. August 2012)

leih dir doch ein paar von Schlabbers Goldwandreifen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. August 2012)

An die Münsteraner:

Die Tochter eines Arbeitskollegen will ab Oktober in Münster studieren und sucht eine Wohnung. Die haben sich jetzt zusammen welche im Preisrahmen von 350 angeschaut und sind für jeden Tip dankbar. Ihr seid mir so eingefallen und falls jemand von euch eine Bude unterzuvermieten hat oder jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, dann meldet euch doch mal.

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## rigger (8. August 2012)

Karsten und ich wollen am Di nach Winterberg ne runde biken.

Falls noch einer Bock hat...


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> leih dir doch ein paar von Schlabbers Goldwandreifen...



das würde gut zu meinem restlichen outift passen
ich werd in fast komplettgold fahren


----------



## scott-bussi (8. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> An die Münsteraner:
> 
> Die Tochter eines Arbeitskollegen will ab Oktober in Münster studieren und sucht eine Wohnung. Die haben sich jetzt zusammen welche im Preisrahmen von 350 angeschaut und sind für jeden Tip dankbar. Ihr seid mir so eingefallen und falls jemand von euch eine Bude unterzuvermieten hat oder jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, dann meldet euch doch mal.
> 
> Danke und Grüße!



Wie alt und Fotos bitte!!


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2012)

danke für die hilfe bei der reifenwahl
hab noch zwei swamdingens im keller gefunden
allerdings in schwarz und in 2,35
bißchen unscheinbar finde ich
aber wird schon gehn
danke


----------



## enduro pro (8. August 2012)

es kommt nicht auf das volumen an, sondern auf die karkasse und den luftdruck im reifen...ballonreifen sind voll out....


----------



## schlabberkette (8. August 2012)

reifenwahl für semmering: auf jeden Fall DH!!!
1. laufradsatz: kaiser mit goldkante (hab noch 2, jojo)
2. laufradsatz: maxxis minion
zusätzlich: 1x swampthing vorne für schlamm, für hinten könnte ich noch'n schlammreifen gebrauchen


----------



## schlabberkette (8. August 2012)

ballonreifen sind im schlamm eh kontraproduktiv, je schmaler desto besser...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. August 2012)

@Schlabber, Jojo: Ich hab noch nen Dirty Dan, 3 Swampthing und einen fetten Baron im Keller. Ach ja, ne Muddy Mary auch...

Ist nur nicht um die Ecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (8. August 2012)

@ Schlabber ich hab noch Wetscream in 2.2 im Angebot!


----------



## scott-bussi (8. August 2012)

Ich habe noch einen angefahrenen Satz Maxxis Minion in 2,1. Würde sicher auch gehen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. August 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wie alt und Fotos bitte!!



Scotti..., du Schlawiner! Also sagen wirs mal so: Strafbar machste dich nicht aber ungeschoren kommste mit Sicherheit nicht davon


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. August 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wie alt und Fotos bitte!!




männer sind doch fast alle gleich,,,ich hätte die gleiche frage gestellt


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. August 2012)

sogar ein ähnliches Hobby... http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qskaSRkns8A/SeAEF9xfedI/AAAAAAAAF00/EegPQRfU5fs/s1600-h/sm-bike-girl02.jpg


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2012)

schulte das ist mal ein gutaussehender mann!

wegen der reifen
gibt's da etwa unterscheide im fahrverhalten??
ich dachte, es ginge um was anderes - egal.

ihr überfordert mich
hab erst im letzten jahr meine nn gegen mm 
getauscht
allenfalls im nächsten jahr gibt es weitere experimente
ich könnt jetzt mal reifen aufziehen 
hier schüttet es nämlich grad aus eimern
und ich bin dann gleich mal im wald
cu


----------



## schlabberkette (8. August 2012)

@jojo
gleich im wald aber nur bergabfahren, gelle!!
...und nicht vergessen: le mans start üben 
...apropos, kannst du eigentlich pogo??

@rigger
jau, hab mich vertan, ich hab ja den wetscream für vorne
aber als 2.2 für hinten ist der mir doch irgendwie zu schmal und zu heftig profiliert....wenn da trockene abschnitte auf der abfahrt zwischen sind ist der vermutlich ziemlich schaize....
aber der swampthing in 2.3 oder breiter für hinten wäre ok...

die wettervorhersage sieht übrigens gar nicht so schlecht aus: http://www.bergfex.at/semmering-hirschenkogel/wetter/


----------



## scott-bussi (8. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> sogar ein ähnliches Hobby... http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qskaSRkns8A/SeAEF9xfedI/AAAAAAAAF00/EegPQRfU5fs/s1600-h/sm-bike-girl02.jpg



Wenn sie das ist hätte ich noch etwas Platz bei mir!!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2012)

so zurück vom training 
heute habe ich damit nun auch die 24 h regentour hinter mich gebracht
ich denke, ich bin bereit. das wird ne punktlandung bei mir am 10. september. 
beim 24h dh-rennen am semmering werde ich im september top-fit sein!






schlabberkette schrieb:


> @jojo
> gleich im wald aber nur bergabfahren, gelle!!


das geht leider bei mir nicht
hier geht es nur bergauf. frag den tb oder den diddie. enduro, 
die bergziege brauchste nicht zu fragen




schlabberkette schrieb:


> ...und nicht vergessen: le mans start üben



hmm
das wird nix. ich war zehnkämpfer. entpsrechend schlecht sind meine sprinterqualitäten
timo und, du ihr werdet in mehrerern läufen gegeneinander antreten und diddie und ich wählen den besten aus





schlabberkette schrieb:


> ...apropos, kannst du eigentlich pogo??




apropos:
beim le mans start auswahlverfahren  werden diddie und ich darauf achten, dass derjenige, der sich am besten durchschlägt, unser starter wird.

bei den dh-abfahrten bekommen diddie und ich die binden um die arme
die mit den drei punkten....



übrigens 
habe ich vorhin nicht ganz die wahrheit geschrieben.
ich war vorhin nicht 24 stunden im regen unterwegs
zwischendurch schien auch die sonne.

das war super!!


so wird´s am zauberberg auch sein - nur sonnenschien. 
gelle!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (8. August 2012)

Nur noch ein knapper Monat. Wer fährt da denn alles mit?


----------



## schlabberkette (8. August 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich denke, ich bin bereit. Das wird ne punktlandung bei mir am 10. September.
> Beim 24h dh-rennen am semmering werde ich im september top-fit sein!


----------



## schlabberkette (8. August 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Nur noch ein knapper Monat.



jaja
ein gaaaanz knapper monat 



Totoxl schrieb:


> Wer fährt da denn alles mit?



nur bekloppte


----------



## Totoxl (8. August 2012)

Enduro falls du noch das Hammerschmidt Problem hast, hier die Lösung.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/25527-ironworkx-hammerschmidt-werkzeug


----------



## rigger (8. August 2012)

An die Semmering Starter, viel spass dieses wochenende, kommt heile wieder und lasst alles heile!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (8. August 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen angefahrenen Satz Maxxis Minion in 2,1. Würde sicher auch gehen.



Muß mich berichtigen!
Ich habe noch einen angefahrenen Satz Maxxis Minion in 2,35 und Super Tacky Mischung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (8. August 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> und lasst alles heile!!!





Andre fährt doch mit


----------



## Totoxl (8. August 2012)

Ah ****...
Jojo du S.. (schuldige) 
Ich bin doch mal wieder auf Jojo´s geschreibsel reingefallen.
Das ist ja am 11.08, also dieses We. Jungs, dann haut mal richtig einen raus 

Immer auf die kleinen dicken


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. August 2012)

der jojo,der diddie,der schlabber und der timo,
dass wird in semmering ganz großes kino.

jeder wird an seine grenzen gehn,
nach 24 stunden dann das ergebnis sehn.

ich beneide euch nicht nur um die anschließende feier,
wünsche euch viel glück,spaß und dicke eier.


----------



## Totoxl (8. August 2012)

Ach Mensch Teuto, genau das wollte ich auch schreiben.
Nehme ich halt was anderes.

Rauf und runter immer wieder, das geht mächtig in die Glieder.

Habt ihr das Gefühl es sollte nichts mehr gehen, macht irgendwas, aber bleibt nicht stehen.

Hab spaß bei der Sache seid nicht dumm, ruck zuck sind 24 Stunden herum.

Solltet ihr am Ende Sieger sein, wird die Feier sicher fein...

Viel Glück


----------



## diddie40 (8. August 2012)

danke für die netten worte.
reauf und runter...glieder..... nicht stehen...?
immer schön locker flowig bleiben, dann ist alles gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. August 2012)

Ach Mensch Toto, genau das wollte ich auch schreiben.
Nehme ich halt was anderes.

Rauf und runter immer wieder, das geht mächtig in die Glieder.

Habt ihr das Gefühl es sollte nichts mehr gehen, macht irgendwas, aber bleibt nicht stehen.

Hab spaß bei der Sache seid nicht dumm, ruck zuck sind 24 Stunden herum.

Solltet ihr am Ende Sieger sein, wird die Feier sicher fein...

Viel Erfolg         
                                                                                       __________________
*Gruß Teuto*


----------



## schlabberkette (8. August 2012)

vielen dank für die glück- und erfolgwünsche 

@tb: ohne den teutonenterminator wird es natürlich extrem schwer!!
wir werden trotzdem alles geben und versuchen dich würdig zu vertreten!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. August 2012)

Männers, Jojo  ...

Haut rein und vor allem viel Spaß! Ihr macht das schon!

Gute Fahrt!!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. August 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe mal ne Frage:

Als Titelträger des Kettencups sind wir ja die Ausrichter der nächsten Veranstaltung. Sollen wir das für dieses Jahr noch einplanen oder besser auf nächstes Jahr verschieben. Ich sehe nämlich zur Zeit die Gefahr, dass die Trails hier etwas arg kritisch betrachtet werden und wenn die dann von 15 Leuten frequentiert...blablabla..., andererseits siehts diesbzgl. vermutlich nächstes Jahr auch nicht besser aus.
Ausserdem möchte ich nicht, dass das Thema der Cups ausgelutscht ist am Ende und keiner mehr Bock hat...

Also: Entscheidet ihr! Wir richten uns nach euch! Wünsche können auch gerne berücksichtigt werden (also mehr DH, mehr UpHill, Geschicklichkeit, nur Saufen..., was auch immer).

Als Termin käme für mich/uns eigentlich nur der September in Frage, denn vorher habe ich keine Zeit und im Oktober kann man schon wieder schlechter planen aufgrund des Wetters usw wie ich finde.


Also: sagt mal was!


----------



## scott-bussi (9. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage:
> 
> ...



Ich bin für mehr DH, weniger UpHill, Geschicklichkeit und ohne Saufen (ich muß bestimmt fahren!!)

September ist gut, nächstes Jahr aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. August 2012)

moin karsten...

also, der scotty ist da kein maßstab  na klar gehört auch ein uphill mit zum programm und bei euch ist das dann ja auch mal ein nett langer...

vielleicht ein schön langer, breiter weg mit massenstart  dann kostet das nicht so viel zeit und alle sind (mehr oder weniger) oben für nen downhill... und der anreitz durch direkte konkurrenz ist da...das spornt noch mehr an...

wenn ihr eure planung am start habt kann es auch in diesem jahr stattfinden, goldener september und so, spätsommer  

vielleicht etablieren wir dann 2 veranstaltungen im jahr, einmal der teutonen endurocup mit wanderpokal und eine "auswärtsveranstaltung", das wäre doch ein coller veranstaltungskalender... teutonencup vorn sommerurlaub und die andere danach...  so wird der sommer nicht langweilig


----------



## Zico (9. August 2012)

... immer her mit dem nächsten Race!!! 
Wird bestimmt wie immer eine Riesengaudi.


----------



## Zico (9. August 2012)

... aber bitte erst ab Mitte September, bin vorher noch in Urlaub, Thx!


----------



## rigger (9. August 2012)

Nicht zuviel bergauf, wie bei den Ketten war ok vom Anteil her.

und ich bin für Snickers verpflegungsstationen!!!


----------



## jojo2 (9. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Männers, Jojo  ...




du verstehst mich!!
(und saskia auch - vielen dank noch mal für den hinweis auf den sport-bh, den trag ich viel zu selten)



allen dank für die netten aufmunternden worte gestern
hat aber nix geholfen
ich fahr mit!
total die vorfreude
war gestern
heute bin ich etwas nervös. wird aber schon werden.


endurorennen
werd ich im september wohl keins mehr hinkriegen
aber im nächsten jahr dann. uphill gehört für mich dazu, downhill je nach möglickkeiten beim austragungsort.

brauchst aber nicht zu jammern scotti 
ich hab da was für dich:
ich fahr im september zum rookies-cup nach steinach/thüringen
komm mit. da gibt´s fast nur downhill

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Buk58EHgnQU"]IXS Rookies Cup 2011 - Steinach      - YouTube[/nomedia]

und nun
gehabt euch wohl
cu


----------



## jojo2 (9. August 2012)

ach und weil ich grad noch etwas zeit hab scotti

ende juli waren wir am ochsenkopf - auch rookies cup
macht richtig spass sowas


ich hab davon ein paar aufnahmen gemacht
aber nur ein paar, weil ich lieber selber gefahren bin als nur zu filmen.

vom rennen hab ich keine aufnahmen, nele war verletzt und 
nach plötzlichem hochdruckreinigerregen waren wir nass 
bis in die knochen und aus dem kamerarucksack konnte ich nen bach ausgießen,
sind daher schon mittags vom rennen wieder nach hause gefahren

hier also ein paar bilder
die strecke am ochsenkopf war echt spassig

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22696/h


----------



## enduro pro (9. August 2012)

...


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage:
> 
> ...




ich habe mal ne antwort,
als sieger meiner altersklasse beim kettenrace möchte ich natürlich nicht ungehört bleiben.
ich mache es kurz : saufen sollte auf jedenfall mit in die gesamtwertung.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. August 2012)

Naja..., ich dachte, das wäre klar?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (9. August 2012)

@schulte


----------



## schlabberkette (9. August 2012)

@schulte
ich bin für:
schön und schäbig bergauf
schnell und dreckig bergab
flach und lustig in der ebene
laut und lallig danach......


----------



## mister_mountan (9. August 2012)

moin binn neu hier und suche nen paar leute die bock haben mit mir im teuto zu fahren bei ibbenbüren komme selber aus riesenbeck habe auch noch nich gans so viel erfahrung also nich zu schnell bidde =)


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. August 2012)

hi mister mountan,
es gibt in riesenbeck eine gruppe von jungen bikern die sich regelmäßig  trifft.
ich würde mal vermuten das du dort optimal aufgehoben bist.

endlich,,,,,,,,mera luna 2012,,,,,,,,schwarz schwarz schwarz sind alle meine kleider,,,,,,,,,,,,,bis montag,,


----------



## Papa-Joe (9. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Also: sagt mal was!



Na gut:
Ende September (bzw. nach dem 18ten). Da bin ich mit Klausuren durch und wenn ich mich bis dahin nich wieder verletze, bin ich am Ende der Saison auch mal Fit. 

Noch mehr Uphill brauchen wir beim besten Willen nicht!  Denn bedenke: Was man hochfährt, muss man hochfahren!
Wobei ich heute neue Reifen drauf gezogen habe, jetzt nimmt mir der Schlabber auf ner 10 Minuten Runde nur noch 5 Minuten ab!


----------



## mister_mountan (10. August 2012)

@ Teutobiker weist du auch wer das is bzw wann die immer fahren und ob man die irgentwie kontaktieren kann???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (10. August 2012)

ich bin für nur dh und das ganze im nächsten jahr, so hast du noch zeit einen sessellift zu installieren und die tüv-abnahme für den uphill-sessellift bekommst du bis nächstes jahr dann auch noch rechtzeitig   ... bin mit meinem häuslebau momentan sehr ausgebucht, und würd mich freuen wenns im nächsten jahr statt findet, dann hab ich auch wieder mehr zeit


----------



## enduro pro (10. August 2012)

@mister.... frag mal bei helmig, da treffen sich die jungs immer...


----------



## Prezident (10. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage:
> 
> ...




Dieses Jahr im September ganz klar!!!
DH bietet sich bei uns nur so an mit Saufen!!!


----------



## avid49 (11. August 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...




...............ist morgen keiner im Teuto?


----------



## scott-bussi (11. August 2012)

Sind in Willingen


----------



## mister_mountan (12. August 2012)

heute noch jemand im teuto bei ibbenbüren


----------



## mister_mountan (12. August 2012)

habe bock auf nen ausritt


----------



## rigger (12. August 2012)

Schönen gruss von den österreich fahrern, platz 30 von 60.

Alles heile ind keine verletzten.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. August 2012)

Yeah!!! Das freut mich zu hören!


----------



## Zico (12. August 2012)

Hurra! Sie leben noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. August 2012)

... und das Nukeproof ist sogar Schlabberproof

Glückwunsch und alles Gute für die Rückfahrt!!


----------



## Ketta (12. August 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> ... und das Nukeproof ist sogar Schlabberproof



NOCH! 

@ rigger: platz 28 von 46

hut ab für die semmeringer, war wohl richtig geil!!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. August 2012)

mal mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand!!!

War heute ein super Tag in Willingen!!
Auch fast nix kapott gegangen. Nur ein Demo, aber das passiert schon mal


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. August 2012)

Ketta, wie wars denn in Winterberg? Warste da?


----------



## Ketta (12. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ketta, wie wars denn in Winterberg? Warste da?



jau, am freitag, ganz alleine, hatte ja sonst keiner frei, war cool, fast keine schlange am lift , freie strecken, hab mich mal an den singletrail gewagt, hat gut geklappt

und heut in willingen wars auch super!!


----------



## Ketta (12. August 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> mal mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand!!!



das kann der schlabber schon vertragen! Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass er jetzt endlich mal ein rad hat, was hält


----------



## sx2cruiser (12. August 2012)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiddddddddddddd,Echo 
@scotti,Schrott;(Kona ) kann nicht noch mehr kaputt gehen
Das Demo ist wie eine Frau ,braucht hin und wieder Zuneigung


----------



## scott-bussi (12. August 2012)

Was soll ich sagen SX,   das Kona läuft und läuft und läuft und... 
KANN ICH JA AUCH NIX FÜR! 
Mußt du aber nicht neidisch sein


----------



## rigger (12. August 2012)

Watt isn mit dem Demo passiert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (13. August 2012)

vielleicht dieses hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1182228


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. August 2012)

hey Chris nah dran.....die kolnemstange knackt auf j
eden fall schon mal so komisch ;-))


----------



## rigger (13. August 2012)

Der Roco ist doch noch passend zum besuch in winterberg gekommen, schnapper von crc fuer 176 


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. August 2012)

Rigger! Da bin ich aber mal gespannt! Passen die Buchsen vom Monarch?

@Andrea: Freut mich zu hören, dass es gut war! Wir haben wenig gemacht radl technisch. Gestern sind wir eine kleine Runde gefahren aber auch nur zur Entspannung.


----------



## rigger (13. August 2012)

Muessten passen, manitou hatte sondermaße. Zocchi muesste 12mm buchsen haben.

Bin auch gespannt, is sogar ne 450er feder drin, ne 500er bekomm ich noch ausm bikemarkt.


----------



## Prezident (13. August 2012)

Patz 26, kaputtes Demo usw war wohl eine Actionreiche Woche
Wie wär es am WE Sa oder So ne Ründe Glüder oder Altenberg zur Entspannung? Jemand Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (13. August 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> hey Chris nah dran.....die kolnemstange knackt auf j
> eden fall schon mal so komisch ;-))




der Junge dem das auf dem Foto  passiert ist, ist dadurch aus dem Anlieger in Les Gets geflogen. Er wurden dann mit dem Rettungsdienst abgeholt.


Hey Prezi, ich würde gerne, kann aber leider nicht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. August 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13273

jemand lust auf spielen im wald ?

habe auf dem mera luna ein schickes t-shirt gefunden.


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. August 2012)

Mittwoch bin ich dabei!


----------



## rigger (13. August 2012)

Kurze testfahrt fuer Winterberg mit otze und talib... äh Feicel  morgen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. August 2012)

Und? Erzähl mal!


----------



## rigger (13. August 2012)

Hat ein schönes Federungsverhalten wippt an Steigungen aber zuiel, für Touren kommt der Monarch wieder rein. Ich bekomm morgen noch ne 500er feder und muss dann mal schauen wie es ist, muss auch noch ein wenig einstellen morgen in wibe


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. August 2012)

Nabend Nils, na das klingt doch ansich ganz nett! Ich hab mich etwas geärgert, dass ich den DHX Coil so schnell verkauft hab. Hätte ich mal erst etwas ausprobieren sollen. Aber egal.... Der Rocco hat nicht sowas wie ein Pro Pedal?


----------



## rigger (13. August 2012)

ne ich hab den worldcup, der tst r hat sowas.


----------



## diddie40 (13. August 2012)

wir hatten ein super we.
bin zu müde um viel zu schreibrn, aber die aktion war nur gut. hatten alle viel spaß und viele glückliche momente


----------



## schlabberkette (14. August 2012)

das sechste 24-stunden downhillrennen "race the night" in semmering ist geschichte!

meine fresse,
war das ein hammergeiles wochenende!!!

top team, top veranstaltung, tolle strecke, knallharte rennaction!!
keine (schweren) verletzungen, kein totalausfall, alle glücklich, alle erschöpft und müde, den kopf voller geschichten und erlebnisse die man nie vergessen wird!!!!

vielen dank an die sk-racing teamfahrer diddie, jojo und timo!!!
und natürlich an alle die uns die daumen gedrückt haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. August 2012)

Na das klingt doch super! Freut mich zu hören!

Und das Scalp hat gehalten???? Ich werd bekloppt!


----------



## schlabberkette (14. August 2012)

hier die ersten eindrücke von der dh-strecke in semmering während der ersten besichtigungsabfahrt...

zu diesem zeitpunkt war sie noch wie aus dem ei gepellt...

der streckenzustand hat sich aber im laufe den rennens vor allem im oberen wiesenhang grundlegend geändert...
und das von runde zu runde... 
bzw von regenschauer zu regenschauer.... 

leider habe ich davon keine aufnahmen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. August 2012)

Haha! Da kann man sich schon vorstellen, wie die Strecke nachher ungefähr aussah. Die Wiesenstücke waren doch bestimmt "interessant" nachher, oder?!

So alles in allem war die Streck aber ok, oder?


----------



## scott-bussi (14. August 2012)

Schöne Strecke, sieht aus als hätte man die auch mit einem Klapprad fahren können. 
Apropos Klapprad, was klappert da im Video eigentlich immer so?
Doch nicht das Scalp, oder?

Ne im ernst, kann mir vorstellen, das das im Renntempo mit 300 anderen Fahrern schon seeehr interessant werden kann!!! Besonders die Stellen mit dem engen Trail im Wald. Und natürlich die Wiese im Regen, bestimmt spannend!!


----------



## jojo2 (14. August 2012)

ach scotti
fahr beim nächsten mal einfach mit
vergiß dein klapp
spaten nicht

unter der grasbnabe war felsen und loses geröll
nach den ersten 200 abfahrten waren da krater drin 
gegen die sind die bremswellen in willingen schleifpaier mit 500er körnung
das gleiche galt dann für fast den gesamten rest der strecke - vor allem für die geilen anlieger. nur der wald und die schotterstrecken warten unzerstörbar

cool war´s
die strecke konnte man auch nachts bei super beleuchtung 
prima einsehen 
und sich auf das team blind verlassen - so passte das alles
hach war das klasse


----------



## scott-bussi (14. August 2012)

Iiiich mitfahren???
Ihr wollt euch doch nächstes Jahr verbessern, oder??

Im Video sieht das alles schön flach und glatt aus. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen wie das nach ein paar Abfahrten ausgesehen hat.

Also das sollte kein Spott sein, nur ein wenig necken
Auf jeden Fall habt ihr alle meinen Respekt!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (14. August 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Also das sollte kein Spott sein, nur ein wenig necken



schade


----------



## scott-bussi (14. August 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (14. August 2012)

das erklär ich dir dann am samstag beim lakejump.
enduro stellt sein rad dafür in echt zur verfügung?
saugut!
muss man dabei eigentlich ne badehose anhaben?


ach was. ich kann´s ja auch jetzt gleich erklären:
seit dem semmering hat mutter theresa bei mir ausgehverbot
die bleibt im keller.

ich bin auf krawall gebürstet.
mir muss nur einer auf einer strecke begegnen 
und ich fahr meine ellbogen aus
meine letzten runden habe ich nicht in rekordzeit geschafft,
weil ich zu irgendwem nett war.



schlabber
das war doch gut so, ne?!
ich mein: ist doch mal ein anfang
bis zum nächsten 24dh üb ich aber noch ein bißchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. August 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ach was. ich kann´s ja auch jetzt gleich erklären:
> seit dem semmering hat mutter theresa bei mir ausgehverbot
> die bleibt im keller.
> 
> ...




wer will auch schon einen friedensnobelpreis wenn er einen mtb-pokal bekommen kann ?

wenn ihr denkt ihr versteht mich dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt


----------



## rigger (14. August 2012)

Geiler tag in wibe!! Faciel, otze und ich haben den ganzen tag den dh gerockt, neue bestzeiten wurden aufgestellt und es wurde viel gesprungen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. August 2012)

suche biker mit tagesfreizeit,habe keine finanziellen interessen,biete absolute diskretion .
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13278


----------



## jojo2 (14. August 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> suche biker mit tagesfreizeit,habe keine finanziellen interessen,biete absolute diskretion .
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13278



was hieltest du von samstag 
und dann in den pool?


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. August 2012)

Auch wenn ich nicht gefragt wurde, fände ich Samstag hervorragend. Am besten um 10:00, oder 9:30, später solls da nämlich so richtig schön warm werden!


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. August 2012)

ich werde am samstag wahrscheinlich arbeiten müssen,,,aber beim lakejump-contest bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. August 2012)

Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh je, ich habe mich versehentlich für morgen 17:00 Uhr eingetragen ...
da kann ich aber gar nicht. Jedenfalls nicht um 17:00. Ich bin doch schon für 18:00 locker mir Richi verabredet ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. August 2012)

termin ist donnerstag scotti


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. August 2012)

Rahmen, Teile und Protektoren von  Nukeproof kommen kommende Woche bei mir rein. Wer noch was braucht, bitte noch schnell melden. Den Scalp Rahmen gibt es zum Beispiel fÃ¼r ca.1100â¬ mit Vivid.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/28258-commencal-meta-am-1-2012-large


Achja, nÃ¤chste mal mÃ¼sst Ihr mich aber zum 24 Stunden Rennen mit nehmen.


----------



## rigger (14. August 2012)

Letzte Abfahrt heute, war ein geiler Tag!!!


----------



## sx2cruiser (15. August 2012)

War supi ich konnte endlich mit mein SX cruisen


----------



## scott-bussi (15. August 2012)

sx2cruiser schrieb:


> War supi ich konnte endlich mit mein SX cruisen



Ist Dein Demo etwa auch kaputt???


----------



## Prezident (15. August 2012)

was geht denn am we bei den teutos? ist bisschen action irgendwo angesagt?


----------



## sx2cruiser (15. August 2012)

Neeee das DEMO bekommt ein kleiner Eingriff,kefü,Griffe und die V2


----------



## rigger (15. August 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> was geht denn am we bei den teutos? ist bisschen action irgendwo angesagt?



Kommt am sa oder sonntag hier vorbei, dann mann ich euch hier mal die trails zeigen.

Was ist eigentlich mit lakejump bei enduro gemeint?


----------



## rigger (15. August 2012)

Btw der roco geht zurück zu crc, hat nur 216er einbaulänge, hatte mich schon gewundert warum die 500er feder nicht rein geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (15. August 2012)

für die semmeringer und interessierten:
start 24h-semmering aus der fahrerperspektive
cam am rad befestigt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNbVi_maE_I"]Strohmi Downhill 24h rennen Semmering 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Totoxl (15. August 2012)

Gutes Video, der ist flott unterwegs...


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. August 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit lakejump bei enduro gemeint?




ich habe gehört das der fb  aus 17 cm höhe  in den pool vom  enduro dropen will.

problem 1 : fb kann nicht schwimmen

problem 2 : keiner will ihn retten


----------



## schlabberkette (15. August 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Gutes Video, der ist flott unterwegs...



diese beiden sind auch flott unterwegs 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMmqzjuwa_I&feature=player_embedded"]This Is Peaty - World Champs Preview - Leogang      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## scott-bussi (15. August 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich habe gehört das der fb  aus 17 cm höhe  in den pool vom  enduro dropen will.
> 
> problem 1 : fb kann nicht schwimmen
> 
> problem 2 : keiner will ihn retten



problem 3 : keiner will Händchen halten wenn er auf den Sprungturm klettert


----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2012)

super vid vom start...

sach mal schlabber, waren troy lee schlafanzüge pflicht und waren 50% aller bikes demo's  fragen über fragen...


----------



## ricobra50 (16. August 2012)

Schlabber- Leogang-Da passt alles 
 GUT UNTERWEGS !!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2012)

dagegen sehen wir aus wie blutige anfänger richard...  

oder der film läuft in "double speed"


----------



## ricobra50 (16. August 2012)

100% Film läuft schneller !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (16. August 2012)

Ist normale Geschwindigkeit, die sind hat abartig schnell!! 

Hier noch was aus Wibe


Leider formatiert die Software alle 4:3 Vids in 16:9 um und schneidet oben und unten was ab...


----------



## kleinOtze (16. August 2012)

war MEGAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2012)

habestopmirstopheutestopaufstopdemstopflohmarkt
stopeinenstopfernschreiberstopgekauftstopmitstop
demstop
kannstopmanstopsogarstopinstopdasstopinternetstop


----------



## Totoxl (16. August 2012)

Glückwunsch, schönes Ding


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2012)

dankestop


----------



## jojo2 (16. August 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> habestopmirstopheutestopaufstopdemstopflohmarkt
> stopeinenstopfernschreiberstopgekauftstopmitstop
> demstop
> kannstopmanstopsogarstopinstopdasstopinternetstop




hamma
komme grad ausm wald, nassgeschwitzt, voll stoked und led zeppelin how many more times aufm mp3 player innen ohrn
und dann les ich sowas
wow
leihs mir den mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2012)

wirdstopgemachtstop
kannststopdustopmirstop
sagenstop
warumstoprosiestopnichtstopnachstophausestop
willstopfragezeichenstop


----------



## jojo2 (17. August 2012)

und?
isse wieder da?


----------



## diddie40 (17. August 2012)

morgen jojo
haste deine domain schon gewartet?
hatte ja mit meiner gabel auch das problem, dass sie nicht mehr ganz durchfedert.
in der oelkartusche war mehr flüssigkeit drin, als ich ursprünglich eingefüllt hatte. und es war nicht nur oel, sondern auch wasser. nun habe ich sie neu befüllt und läuft wieder butterweich.

vielleicht ist es bei deiner gabel ja auch mit einem oelwechsel getan


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. August 2012)

Morgen is Lake Jump Contest ;-)))) ik freu mir


----------



## diddie40 (17. August 2012)

wer hat lust am samstag vor der party ne lockere runde zu fahren.
dachte so an 16:00 parkplatz bocketal. angesichts der zuerwartenden 35° deismal wirklich gemütlich, sonst bekommt uns das bier am abend nicht.


----------



## jojo2 (17. August 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> morgen jojo
> haste deine domain schon gewartet?
> hatte ja mit meiner gabel auch das problem, dass sie nicht mehr ganz durchfedert.
> in der oelkartusche war mehr flüssigkeit drin, als ich ursprünglich eingefüllt hatte. und es war nicht nur oel, sondern auch wasser. nun habe ich sie neu befüllt und läuft wieder butterweich.
> ...



da der dhx 5.0 keinen rechten rebound hat,
hab ich gedacht: das lass ich mal machen.
hab vorhin beides ausgebaut und schick das gleich zum service.

und wenn nele zurück ist, kann sie nicht sagen: 
papa! was haste da gemacht??
sondern sie wird sagen: 
papa! was haste da gemacht!

die is grad in san franzisco



jaaa so 16 uhr schwebt mir für morgen auch vor
kan mich jetzt aber noch nicht festlegen


----------



## rigger (17. August 2012)

16 uhr hört sich gut an...

Danach lake jump!! Ick freu mich7


----------



## kleinOtze (17. August 2012)

@ricobra50 ... ein Vögelchen zwitscherte mir, dass du Kitesurfst? Habe dir eine Privatmessage geschickt, kannst ja mal schauen ob das was für dich ist.


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2012)

*warnung !!!!!!!!!!

*morgen sollen es 35° in teutonien werden !!!!!!!!!!!!

es muß mit einem erhöhten aufkommen von sehr leicht bekleideten weiblichen personen beim lake jump contest gerechnet werden!!!!!!!!!!!
um nicht zu dehydrieren soll mann mit oben genannten personen flüssigkeit in unbegrenzter menge zu sich nehmen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (17. August 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> @ricobra50 ... ein Vögelchen zwitscherte mir, dass du Kitesurfst? Habe dir eine Privatmessage geschickt, kannst ja mal schauen ob das was für dich ist.



bitte ruf mich an : 002518349534


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2012)

eine hat mich eben schon angesprochen,,,,,,,,ist aber eher das beuteschema vom fb


----------



## kleinOtze (17. August 2012)

@TB ... der FB hat heimlich trainiert, um die perfekte Sommerpartyfigur zu haben


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2012)

nee nee klein otze,
auf dem bild ist ein fb-100-110 zu sehen.
die baureihe besteht zu 100% aus muskeln und hat einen iQ von 110.
der fb den du meinst ist ein fb-3-24,getunt auf 3,5% und iQ 25


----------



## diddie40 (17. August 2012)

hierstopderstopterminstopfürstopmorgsenstop:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13295


----------



## rigger (17. August 2012)

Bin dabei!! Das erstemal das Last im Teuto ausführen!


----------



## jojo2 (18. August 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hierstopderstopterminstopfürstopmorgsenstop:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13295



ich sag schon mal vorsichtshalber ab
verpflichtungen 
wenn ich es doch schaffen sollte, 
sehen wir uns


----------



## scott-bussi (18. August 2012)

Kommen gerade aus dem Teuto! Die Eisdiele in Tecklenburg ist sehr zu empfehlen. Ansonsten ist es relativ warm - nein, um genau zu sein schweine-heiß da draußen.


----------



## Prezident (18. August 2012)

Man ist das heiß da draußen
Nightride wäre genau das richtige!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (18. August 2012)

Wassn das für ne Schüssel??


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. August 2012)

wäre nett von euch wenn ihr heute abend auf nachfrage interesierten damen meinen  lebenslauf bestätigen würdet :

geboren als mitglied im deutschen hochadel (patentante ist queen lisbeth)
mit 12 lebensjahren abi,mit 17 doktor der medizin 
dann 5 jahre sänger in einer sehr erfolgreichen punk  band
es folgen 7 jahre über die ich nicht sprechen darf (geheimdienst,zum ritter geschlagen,usw.)
jetzt kamasutra lehrer und maler

besten dank


----------



## scott-bussi (18. August 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wäre nett von euch wenn ihr heute abend auf nachfrage interesierten damen meinen  lebenslauf bestätigen würdet :
> 
> geboren als mitglied im deutschen hochadel (patentante ist queen lisbeth)
> 
> ...



o.K. das können wir gerne bestätigen!!!!
(man muß eben zwischen den Zeilen lesen können)


----------



## jojo2 (18. August 2012)

hallo?
liest mich jemand?


enduro
ich komm grad erst nach haus
das wird nix mehr mit mir

wenn die dich innen pool schmeißen
zieh vorher die schuhe aus!

viel spass


----------



## sx2cruiser (19. August 2012)

Echoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Kurz und bündig 
Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooole
Party
Nacht


----------



## enduro pro (19. August 2012)

es ist noch lang nich vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (19. August 2012)

Enduro, das war ne feine Party!!!!!!

Mit Grillen, Pool und Pogo. Das kannst Du gerne öfter machen. Aber dann kein Astra kaufen, davon kriegt man Auakopf
Oder vom Sambuca?????


----------



## herby-hancoc (19. August 2012)

Hallooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!
Ist da wer
Kann mir einer sagen wie mein Name ist und wo ich herkomme bin hier in einem Haus aufgewacht und keiner kennt mich !


----------



## Totoxl (19. August 2012)

Thx a lot. Gute Party


----------



## scott-bussi (19. August 2012)

gibt´s heute noch eine Tour???


----------



## ricobra50 (19. August 2012)

Enduro, das war eine suppppppppppppper Party!!!!!
mein kopf habe jezt in Kühlschrank


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. August 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Hallooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!
> Ist da wer
> Kann mir einer sagen wie mein Name ist und wo ich herkomme bin hier in einem Haus aufgewacht und keiner kennt mich !





du heißt erwin lottermann,hast mit dem papst  eine herrenboutique in wuppertal . deine hobbys sind biertrinken,body building und biken,bist nichtraucher und vegetarier.
weitere informationen sind kostenpflichtig unter 009004711 zu erfahren.


----------



## rigger (19. August 2012)

Erwin pass auf das die dich nicht ins tierheim bringen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. August 2012)

.--/./-./-.//../..../.-.//-../.-/...//..../.././.-.//.-.././..././-.//.--/---/.-../.-../-//--/..--/-//../..../.-.//./..-/-.-./....//./../-

--/---/.-./..././-.//../.../-//-../---/---/..-./


----------



## schlabberkette (20. August 2012)

bier.....bratwurst....badehose....

war´ne fette party enduro


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)

Ooooohhh, Teuto, ich sachs ja nicht gerne, aber da hat sich ein Rechtschreibfehler eingeschlichen. 

Es heißt nicht:  /.-./ 
Sondern :        /?-?/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. August 2012)

herbert  bist du immer noch bei meiner 55jährigen nachbarinn 
als sie gesehen hat wie du blank in den pool gesprungen bist hat sie nur laut gerufen " den will ich heut nacht, den da, den gut gebauten jungen mann..."

das sie dich als "sexsklaven" behalten wollte hab ich erst gestern gehört 

na, hauptsache sie behandelt dich gut 

danke an all die netten gäste und partybenutzer....war echt mal wieder ne schöne nummer...nur gestern war warscheinlich der "beschissenste" tag diesen jahres um mit nem dicken kopp im bett zu liegen  

bei uns im schlafzimmer war es 29.6° und dann immer das gestöhne vom herbert 3 häuser weiter


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)

Dann seid ihr gestern also gar nicht gefahren??? 
Bei dem schönen Wetter?
Ich habe den ganzen Tag auf einen Anruf gewartet.

Ach Enduro, den Teich habe ich immer etwas skeptisch beäugt ...
seit Samstag sage ich nur:






Neid, Neid und noch mal Neid!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (20. August 2012)

ach scotty, brauchst nicht neidisch sein...du hast doch die ems direkt hinterm haus...hüpf doch da rein  

fahren ging gestern gar nicht, selbst andrea mußte noch ne tablette einschmeißen  ich denke mal nach dem frühstück war die luft wieder raus und der teich die richtige wahl...


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)

In der Ems habe ich noch nie jemand schwimmen gesehen, warum wohl

Tablette gabs bei mir direkt nach dem Frühstück, so gg. 8:30, nachdem ich schon um 7:30 wach war!!

Ich habe den ganzen Tag auf dem Balkon gegrillt und bin um 18:00 noch mal kurz ins Freibad. Bei der Hitze konnte man ja sonst nichts machen.


----------



## enduro pro (20. August 2012)

sex unter der dusche


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)

Davon kriegt man Rückenmarkschwund!!!


----------



## enduro pro (20. August 2012)

nein, scotty, was du meintest war 

neid, neid und nochmals neid 

rückmarksschwund gibt es nur bei zu viel onanie....


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)

Ich will ja jetzt kein Besserwisser sein, 
aber was ist 

Ornanie???
Kommt das von Ornament??

Oder meintest Du Onanie??

Ansonsten Sex unter der Dusche, bei der Hitze viel zu anstrengend.


----------



## enduro pro (20. August 2012)

nicht mit kaltem wasser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. August 2012)

mittwoch wird es kühler... jemand lust auf biken????


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)

Mit kaltem Wasser funktioniert das nicht!!!!

Damit kann man sogar "verklemmte" Hunde trennen!!

Ich glaube Du willst nur angeben, oder mich neidisch machen


----------



## enduro pro (20. August 2012)

das letztere


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)




----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mittwoch wird es kühler... jemand lust auf biken????



Jaaaaaaaaa, aber erst ab 17:30


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> das letztere



Wenn ich so überlege, es gibt doch echt schlimmere Dinge!!!

Was macht eigentlich Herbert so??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. August 2012)

herbert sitzt bestimmt mit nem gebrauchten nylonstrumpf im mund gefesselt im schrank der alten dame und wartet auf seinen nächsten auftritt   

meinet wegen auch erst um 17.30 rad fahren, hab ich den rest des tages mehr zeit zum schwimmen


----------



## Totoxl (20. August 2012)

Ach ja, wo wir beim Thema sind und es eigentlich keinen etwas angeht:
Der Maulwurf ist noch gelandet...


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)

?????


----------



## Totoxl (20. August 2012)

Der ein oder andere sollte wissen was gemeint ist


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)

Alle wollen mich Ärgern oder neidisch machen

Psssst, Toto ich verrate auch nichts weiter, schick mir einfach eine PN, kriegt doch keiner mit!!


----------



## Totoxl (20. August 2012)

Nein. Ein Geheimnis, bleibt ein Geheimnis


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2012)

Bestimmt habt ihr der alten Dame den Tip mit Herbert gegeben, richtig???


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. August 2012)

strike toto,,freut mich,,,,fast so als wäre ich dabei gewesen,,,

dem herbert steht latex echt gut,,,3 kilo hat er auch schon runter


----------



## rigger (20. August 2012)

Maulwurf? Irgendwat war da doch.... Scheiss alk!


----------



## enduro pro (21. August 2012)

frosch an biber, frosch an biber....baum fällt, ich wiederhole, baum fällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. August 2012)

für herby
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivv7yUvZ16I"]Tanzwut   bitte, bitte lass mich Dein Sklave sein Soti's      - YouTube[/nomedia]

devote grüsse an deine herrin


Was immer du befiehlst
ich tu's

ich küß die Spitze deines Schuhs

und wenn du mir die Knute gibst
weiß ich
daß auch du mich liebst.
Ich bin nicht mehr zu retten

peitsch mich aus
leg mich in Ketten


----------



## jojo2 (21. August 2012)

auf die gefahr hin, 
das künstlersymposium hier zu stören:
ich wollt morgen zum rad fahren
fahre mit neles bruder, neles mutter und neles vater
nach willingen. 
haben noch eine platz frei.
wenn noch jemand mit will zum rad fahren....


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. August 2012)

ich wollt morgen auch zum radfahren,aber innen wald drinnen,innen teuto drin.
jemand zeit ,lust,bike und bedarf?


----------



## enduro pro (21. August 2012)

ja, ich und ne dame auch noch..die mittwochsdame will auch mit...weiß nur noch nicht wann sie da sein kann...


----------



## scott-bussi (21. August 2012)

Ich würde morgen auch gerne fahren, kann aber wie schon gesagt erst gg. 17:30, evtl. auch schon 17:00.


----------



## ricobra50 (21. August 2012)

Ich würde morgen auch gerne fahren 17:30 !!!


----------



## Prezident (21. August 2012)

servus und tach zusammen
chris und meinereiner haben uns spontan überlegt morgen nachmittag nach braunlage mit zelt zufahren
1 tag biken und dann abends wieder richtung heimat
einer von euch zeit/lust mitzukommen?


----------



## enduro pro (22. August 2012)

scotty, richi... wir sammeln euch um 17.30 im bocketal auf


----------



## scott-bussi (22. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (23. August 2012)

schöne lange runde gestern...mal wieder was für die beine getan  

sowas sollte man öfter machen...


----------



## scott-bussi (23. August 2012)

Stimmt
Bin total platt heute morgen!!
Ach ja, Richi und ich haben ja nur eine kleine Runde gedreht

Fazit: der Enduro nimmt Drogen!!

Aber egal, ich sag´s nicht weiter wenn Du mir welche abgibst!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. August 2012)

jau war richtig schön gestern,dass wetter echt toll.der fb konnte mal wieder was von seiner menschlichen wärme abgeben und hat von seiner eigenschaft, seine mitfahrer etwas von seiner lebensfreude abzugeben, mal wieder gebrauch gemacht.
drogen gab es auch .
alles toll in teutonia


----------



## enduro pro (23. August 2012)

drogen??? das nennt man training und motivation....


----------



## ricobra50 (23. August 2012)

schöne runde gestern!!!!  nächstes mal gerne wieder dabei!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. August 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> drogen??? das nennt man training und motivation....




  training und motivation sind  nur ein zustand der durch mangel an drogen hervorgerufen wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derearl (23. August 2012)

Moin zusammen, 

Ist von euch jemand zufällig am kommenden WE in Willingen anzutreffen? Bin über das WE auf Heimatbesucht und wollte auch dem Rückweg Richtung Norden dann nochmal in Willingen vorbeischauen. Wäre ja schön wenn jemand von euch dort wäre.

Grüße Earl


----------



## diddie40 (23. August 2012)

hey Jungs
Habe ein paar dinge bei ebay eingestellt:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/diddie40/m.html?item=271042481283&sspagename=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> training und motivation sind  nur ein zustand der durch mangel an drogen hervorgerufen wird!



ach so....das wußte ich nicht...du meinst ich sollte die dosis erhöhen????

wie macht der FB das nur mit seiner medikation


----------



## kleinOtze (24. August 2012)

das was fb benutzt nennt sich anabole steroide  man sieht aus wie ein tier, aber hat die kondition einer luftpumpe


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. August 2012)

Medezin, brauch ich nicht!!! Ich sorge immer dafür das mein Jing und Jang im Gleichgewicht ist was mir bei euch Proleten immer schwer fällt aber nach jahrelangen Yoga klappt das sehr gut. Aber was erzähl ich von Sachen wo ihr keine Ahnung habt, Enduro glaubt,Jing und Jang, das währe ein Spiel mit Bauklötzen, TB der eh nur ans Fressen denkt, glaubt das währe sein chinesicher Bratnudelnbrater!!! Also Jungs, egal was ihr sagt oder tut ich stehe immer über euch, Peace ihr Kindergartenabbrecher!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. August 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> das was fb benutzt nennt sich anabole steroide  man sieht aus wie ein tier, aber hat die kondition einer luftpumpe


Ach wie süß, Stimmen aus den Hobbitland!!!! Calimero, für dich brauch ich auch nur die Kondition einer Luftpumpe. Du fragst dich jetzt bestimmt wer oder was ist ein Calimero, das ist ein kleiner schwarzer Vogel mit einer halben Eierschale auf den Kopf, ich mein jetzt nicht TB!!! Ah ja, was ich damit sagen wollte, werde erst mal trocken hinter den Ohren bevor Du mit den Großen spielen willst.

Grüße zum Hobbitland


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2012)

kondition einer luftpumpe    

naja, wenn man sich kleinotze nennt, was soll da schon raus kommen 

vielleicht hat er ja auch zuviel steroide geschluckt und sein "piephahn" ist zu einer "kleinotze" geschrumpft  

so wie der FB im moment drauf ist macht er alle platt, außer mich natürlich  

aber ich nehme ja auch keine drogen


----------



## diddie40 (24. August 2012)

Hier wird ja wieder scharf geschossen.
Aber mal was anderes:
was läuft, bzw. wer biked wo am we?

Verkaufe:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/diddie40/m.html?item=271042481283&sspagename=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2012)

diddie, wenn sonntag wetter ist bin ich auf ne teutorunde dabei....


----------



## Ketta (24. August 2012)

heut abend nochmal wettercheck und dann gehts zu 95% nach stromberg am  WE

kommt noch wer mit??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. August 2012)

wann???


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2012)

lust schon nur leider arbeiten und ihr fahrt bestimmt mit wohnwagen...


----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2012)

Herrlich, endlich mal wieder was los hier!!!

Nach dem kurzen Sommerloch haben endlich alle wieder ihre Computer hochgefahren (und nicht nur die!!)!

Alles ist wie immer. Sogar der FB unser kleiner Tastatur-Legastheniker ist gut gelaunt und haut einen Klopper nach dem anderen heraus


@ Ketta:

wie jetzt Stromberg? Das ganze WE, das lohnt doch gar nicht oder???
Pascal und ich wollen nach Willingen oder Wibe. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2012)

wibe am sonntag oder morgen schon???


----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2012)

Weiß noch nicht. Besprechen wir heute abend noch.
Sonntag ist den ganzen Tag Regen angesagt, morgen nur bis mittags.
Schätze eher Samstag.


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2012)

mittwoch haben der FB und ich wibe ins auge gefaßt...dann ist bestimmt nix los und das wetter wird nächste woche auch besser...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Hier wird ja wieder scharf geschossen.
> Aber mal was anderes:
> was läuft, bzw. wer biked wo am we?
> 
> Verkaufe:





scharf geschossen????
der fb schmeißt mit rosa wattebäuschchen,,er spricht echt gut auf die hohe dosierung der weiblichen hormone an,,,,,macht seit dem yoga und schnurrt wie ein kastrierter kater,,,,,,apropo,,,fb vergesse deinen termin am donnerstag nicht,,,


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. August 2012)

hey Ketta nehmt ihr micht mit...bin dabei....will shreedeeeeeeennnnnnn


----------



## jojo2 (24. August 2012)

hier scheint ja wieder alles beim alten
also dann:
uns ein schönes wochenende und
macht keinen schaiß
[ame="http://vimeo.com/48131951"]Through the mill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mittwoch haben der FB und ich wibe ins auge gefaßt...dann ist bestimmt nix los und das wetter wird nächste woche auch besser...



Würde ich ja auch machen, aber anständige Leute müssen da arbeiten, oder habe ich einen Feiertag verpaßt??


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2012)

nö, kein feiertag....anständige leute arbeiten vor und haben dann mehr freizeit...


----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hier scheint ja wieder alles beim alten
> also dann:
> uns ein schönes wochenende und
> macht keinen schaiß
> Through the mill on Vimeo



Schönes Video! 
Und gib´s zu jojo du übst doch schon, oder?


----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> hey Ketta nehmt ihr micht mit...bin dabei....will shreedeeeeeeennnnnnn



Aha, daraus schließe ich dann wohl, daß es mit Winterberg nichts wird!


----------



## jojo2 (24. August 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Und gib´s zu jojo du übst doch schon, oder?



gute fahrer filmen?
jo!
aber jetzt muss ich innen wald
cu


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2012)

morgen ab 15 uhr jemand bock zum biken ? lange tour richtung iburg oder so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2012)

hier der termin

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13318


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. August 2012)

ich hätt wohl Lust und Zeit denke ich. Ich Versuchs.

Hier noch ein Schnäppchen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/32099-nukeproof-scalp-rock-shox-vivid-neu


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2012)

hast du schon die schoner von nukeproof ?
wenn ja bitte morgen mitbringen.


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (24. August 2012)

Darf ich mitkommen ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2012)

jau !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. August 2012)

Rahmen sind gekommen, Teile noch nicht. Kommen aber vlt noch morgen, dann bringe ich sie mit.


----------



## kleinOtze (25. August 2012)

kann am we nicht biken ... muss arbeiten ;( würde gern mal wieder mit den teutonen fahren


----------



## enduro pro (25. August 2012)

ich bin für's wochenende auch raus...abgerissene schraube am ausfallende  scheiß drogen, zu viel kraft....scheiß amischrauben, einfach nicht haltbar genug für mich...na was solls, heut schon mit meinem dreher des vertrauens gesprochen, montag werden neue schrauben und hülsen aus edelstahl gedreht  haltbarer, mit metrischem gewinde für rasche ersatzteilversorgung...


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. August 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier der termin
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13318



Hui, das kann ich schaffen. Wenn das Wetter mich nicht im Stich lässt bin ich dabei. Ich lad schon mal meine Lampen für die Heimfahrt!


----------



## diddie40 (25. August 2012)

komme auch um 15:00 zum parkplatz, werde aber gegen 18:00 nach hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. August 2012)

habe grade ein update über das heutige starterfeld bekommen,,,,ich wiederhole,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gaaaaaaaaanz langsam,,,,,bier und zigarettenpausen müßen mit eingeplant werden,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (25. August 2012)

Oh, kommt Herbert auch mit?


----------



## diddie40 (25. August 2012)

ganz langsam und immer nur flach berghoch


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. August 2012)

ich hatte da an den fb gedacht,,,,,,,aber herbert kommt auch mit,,,,,,,seine herrin ist heute auf sm-messe.

ich fahre jetzt los,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. August 2012)

schöne lutscherrunde heute,alle so entspannt.

der papa joe hat 70km mit seinem dh-bike locker weggetreten,der macht mir angst der typ.


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. August 2012)

Die letzten 10 Kilometer haben schon ganz schön in den Beinen gebrannt. 
War aber ne coole Runde, hab wieder ein paar neue Wege kennen gelernt und das Tempo war auch echt angenehm.


----------



## scott-bussi (25. August 2012)

Jupp, war klasse, habe alles gepackt! Und bin nicht total platt! Morgen neue Heldentaten?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. August 2012)

klar,,,morgen ist es wieder zeit für neue heldentaten,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ich bin arbeiten,,,,


----------



## enduro pro (25. August 2012)

hey, habt ihr spaß gehabt...

wenn morgen wetter ist wollt ich auch noch ne runde raus...schraube notdürftig repariert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (25. August 2012)

Tja, wärste mal heute mitgekommen. Aber das hätte dein Amischrott wohl nicht geschafft!


----------



## enduro pro (25. August 2012)

der schon, nur ich nicht wegen arbeit  bike ist sauber, hinterbau frisch geschmiert, lager gewartet, alles gefettet und frisch zusammengebaut...

montag neue hülsen und schrauben und fertig ist die laube..aber selbst mit meinem provisorium wäre ich schneller gewesen als du


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. August 2012)

provisorium ????
hast du  ein neues bike ?
oder neue zähne ?
oder beides ?
warum ist man selbst damit schneller ??
fragen über fragen,,,,,,,,,,jetzt kann ich nicht mehr pennen.......provisorium  ?????

egal,,,,,,,,

ey fb,,,fb,,,ich wäre heute sogar auf/unter/mit/ohne einem  provisorium schneller wie du gewesen.......echt...


----------



## scott-bussi (26. August 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der schon, nur ich nicht wegen arbeit  bike ist sauber, hinterbau frisch geschmiert, lager gewartet, alles gefettet und frisch zusammengebaut...
> 
> montag neue hülsen und schrauben und fertig ist die laube..aber selbst mit meinem provisorium wäre ich schneller gewesen als du



Cool, ab wann gibt es das neue Intense Provisorium zu kaufen??
Von dem Modell habe ich noch gar nichts gehört??
Aber egal. Was sagt eigentlich dein Drogendealer? Hat er Deine Medikation noch vorrätig, für die nächste Tour. Die Edelstahlteile müssen schließlich hardcore getestet werden.


----------



## jojo2 (26. August 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich bin für's wochenende auch raus...abgerissene schraube am ausfallende



alle räder stehen still,
wenn der starke fuß des enduro das so will
mannoman!
du bist doch gedopt!
na besser als gemobbt


schönen tach noch


----------



## diddie40 (26. August 2012)

alle räder stehen still?
jojo, was machen eure räder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. August 2012)

alles bestens
gabel und dämpfer hatte ich am freitag weggeschickt und
am dienstag waren die nach vollem service wieder hier
seien total verdreckt gewesen...
also diesmal nix speziell teures, sondern nur reinigen, öl und neue dichtungen.
sehen beide aus wie neu
ansonsten läuft alles 
und dazu noch rund

und:wir sind hat am ball, was das neue rad angeht
aber noch is nix entschieden


----------



## diddie40 (26. August 2012)

na das klingt doch mal gut


----------



## Der Cherusker (26. August 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> provisorium ????
> hast du  ein neues bike ?
> oder neue zähne ?
> oder beides ?
> ...


So wie das aussieht biste gerade am Schlafwandeln, leg dich mal wieder hin da träumt es sich besser. Die Realität sieht anders aus, aber für die Scheintotentour gestern wahr deine Leistung mehr als dürftig!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. August 2012)

hast recht fb,bist echt in der form deines lebens.
hammer !
diese leichtigkeit mit der du mit deinem bike spielst,,,quasi die schwerkraft aufhebst,,jeden gipfel erklimmst,,,,um fast ohne den boden zu berühren dich todesmutig mit deinem löwenherz richtung abgrund schmeißt,,,,,,hammer,,,,,

ps.
beim wupperrace werde ich dir wieder den arsch versohlen


----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2012)

ihr seid aber mal wieder echt nett zueinander  weiter so...

heut morgen bei aus dem fenster sehen: herbst oder was  

nebelschwaden, 13 grad, regen....wir haben doch noch august


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. August 2012)

schon herbstdepri ???

das wort *nebel* mußt du nur rückwärts lesen,,,,aahhhh

das wort *regen* auch,,,,,,,,,,,aaaahhhh

gruß an otto,,,,,


----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2012)

respekt...aber was soll ich mit nem afroamerikaner    meinst du der fühlt sich in meine regenwald wohl


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. August 2012)

genau,,,,,,aus 13° werden °31 und du regen,ähhh,,,neger,,,,,,hhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2012)

apropos neger...wie geht es dem latex herbert...war er wirklich am start am samstag????


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. August 2012)

jau,,und wie,,ist dann anschließend nach der zweiten flasche bier in meinen armen eingeschlafen,,,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2012)

schon wieder  und, wieder orientierungslos an der straße gestanden, in der hoffnung, das ihn dieses mal die nette blondine unter50 mitnimmt


----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2012)

ist der herby
euer neuer fb?

also jungs
das nächste abenteuer wartet
nicht lange.

andre
sogar teecee war schon dabei
(33 minuten lang - nur mal für´n ersten eindruck)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/47439443"]Bike Attack 2012 - Gopro on Vimeo[/ame] 

den vorgeschmack auf 2013
gibt´s aber auch in einer kurzversion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQRSHXBi7OQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2012)

hach
stromberg war mal wieder obergeil
aber auch extrem anstrengend
und diesmal auch etwas schmerzhaft
grüsse aus dem kh ;-)


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. August 2012)

kh = krankenhaus ?


----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2012)

kh ist natürlich
kaufhaus
lass dich mal gut bedienen


und
gute besserung


----------



## Totoxl (27. August 2012)

Was war da denn wieder los 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. August 2012)

hier schlabber,,ein bild ,,,hat der fb für dich gemalt


----------



## rigger (27. August 2012)

Sms von schlabber: tretlager zu tief, stein zu hoch, abgang und fleischwunde.


----------



## scott-bussi (28. August 2012)

Aua, aua!
Na dann mal gute Besserung!!

Aber wie sagte schon mein Vater:
Alles was nicht tötet härtet ab!
Oder:
Ungeschicktes Fleisch muß weg!

*Ich* würde so was aber nie sagen!!!

Gibt´s Videos davon??? Mußten Bäume leiden?? Ist das Rad noch heile???
Fragen über Fragen, wir brauchen Infos!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (28. August 2012)

@schlabber ... alles Gute ... wer braucht heute denn noch Pedale? Einfach Füße hoch und rollen lassen  dann kann man auch nicht aufsetzen  mache ich auch immer so


----------



## ricobra50 (28. August 2012)

schlabber ... gute Besserung


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. August 2012)

so gerade Kranken report bekommen......Schlabber kommt durch...nur ein paar schnittwunden an den armen (mal wieder keine Armschoner getragen) er kann in 2 Jahre wieder Radfahren  ;-))


----------



## enduro pro (28. August 2012)

mensch schlabber...was mache für sachen...hauptsache du wirst wieder wie vorher


----------



## diddie40 (28. August 2012)

gute besserung schlabber.
nicht, dass in zukunft deine räder heile bleiben und du ständig an dir was kaputt machst. ist auch irgendwie keine lösung


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. August 2012)

Genau endlich mal einer der das richtige wissen will, was ist mit den Bike!! Schürfwunden, Kratzer, Beulen irgendwas kaputt gegangen, offentlich alles in Ordnung!! Irgend was wahr da noch ach ja gute Besserung Schlabber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (28. August 2012)

danke für die genesungswünsche!!
das wichtigste vorweg:
das bike hat nicht mal einen kratzer!!
endlich ein bike das mich aushält 

morgen wird entschieden ob der arm aufgeschnitten wird oder datt schlabberfleisch et schafft von alleine zu heilen...

beantragtes narkosemittel: sambuca

boah, geiles wetter da draußen.....will biken!!


----------



## jojo2 (28. August 2012)

bester andre
geiles wetter?
wo bist du denn??
aber egal. bestimmt bist du noch auf der erde
sonst könntest du ja gar nicht geschrieben haben...
glaube ich

und ansonsten:
das fleisch hält und heilt!
aus die maus!
lass es dir gut gehen


----------



## jojo2 (28. August 2012)

sorry sorry
das ist jetzt absolut offtopic
aber ich weiß nicht, wem ich das sonst vorspielen kann
würden ja alle weglaufen
schlabber
du hast doch zeit
krieg mal raus wie man das macht
https://vimeo.com/47875656

ich versteh das ende überhaupt nicht...
wie geht das??


----------



## jojo2 (28. August 2012)

mal ein kleiner tip:
drückt am ende vom video mal ein paar tasten
wie geht dasssss???


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. August 2012)

solche fragen müßte der cannondude beantworten können


----------



## rigger (28. August 2012)

oLD SPICE lol immer gut die werbung.

Die werbung finde ich ja geil!! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ona7QYULRVE"]The Extended Snickers Commercials of Mr.T (Full Version)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (29. August 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> oLD SPICE lol immer gut die werbung.



werbung von denen kenn ich nicht
ich guck ja kein fernsehn
aber das, was mich so fertig macht,
ist nicht der witz mit den ableitungen von den dicken muskeln und die musik, 
die er dann macht, sondern, 
dass aus einem einfachen filmchen hier was interaktives wird.
man kann ja plötzlich selber musik machen/ steuern - obwohl das eigentlich auf einer filmplattform abläuft...

das scheint noch mehr leute beeindruckt zu haben 
als ich das gestern bei vimeo auf der hauptseite gesehen 
und auf gefällt mir geklickt hatte,
hatten 300 auf gefällt mir geklickt
heute morgen sind das bereits 3300...
ich war der 30te kommentator, heute sind es 145 
einer schreibt sogar: das ist das ende vom internet
(wie wir das kennen)...
das mein ich


----------



## diddie40 (29. August 2012)

entweder bin ich zu blöd, oder meine interneteinstellungen sind anders oder was weiß ich, bei mir tut sich nichts


----------



## rigger (29. August 2012)

Mit den normalen Buchstaben Tasten?


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. August 2012)

Hammer Dingen hast du da mal wieder gefunden jojo
Wirklich klasse das Video und das mit der Tastatur ist echt witzig
Unfassbar was heute alles möglich ist

@schlabberkette
Dann mal gute Besserung und Fleischwunden bleiben ja leider nicht aus

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. August 2012)

diddie und rigger
wenn ich heute am späten nachmittag einen wagen hab,
fahr ich im teuto fahrrad  - wollte am nassen dreieck einen der uraltwege etwas näher erkunden und - psst: - erweitern.
vielleicht seid ihr ja auch zufällig im teuto
dann bring ich eine tastatur mit...
(will ja hier nicht alles zutexten
 - die zeiten sind vorbei)


----------



## diddie40 (29. August 2012)

heute nachmittag muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. August 2012)

nee diddie und rigger , ihr seid nicht zu blöd.
ihr habt eine anc-tastatur.


----------



## scott-bussi (29. August 2012)

Ich möchte heute auch gerne eine Runde drehen.
Wäre so ab 17:00 / 17:30 im Teuto.
Sonst noch jemand da??


----------



## schlabberkette (29. August 2012)

hier
ich....ich... ich würde so gerne im teuto dem uralten trail fahren,
verdammt!!
die Sonne scheint!! 
und das sogar ohne drogen..
werd wohl die ganze woche im kaufhaus bleiben dürfen....
shit, hier gibt's nichma sambuca zu kaufen....

@jens
das fleisch wird schon heilen
aber mir geht's einfach nicht schnell genug ;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (29. August 2012)

Die ganze Woche, oh scheiXXe!
Naja in deinem Alter ist mit solchen Verletzungen auch nicht zu spaßen!!
Was da nicht alles passieren kann!
Aber so kannst du dich mit netten Schwestern vergnügen und schon mal auf den Urlaub vorbereiten


----------



## schlabberkette (29. August 2012)

ja wie jetzt,
24 ist doch gar nicht so alt... ;-)

scotty, denk heut nachmittag dran
die bäume im teuto kennen kein fluchtverhalten....
lass noch ein paar für mich stehen
so wegen der optik und so....


----------



## jojo2 (29. August 2012)

so
nun haben wir hier auch sonne und keinen regen mehr
(dabei liegen wir doch hier im süden, 
verdammt! wieso haben wir hier so viel regen und ihr die sonne??)

egal
ich krieg heute kein auto.
der verwunschene pfad muss deswegen noch ein bßchen auf mich warten und scotti du auch
seufz

euch allen viel spass auf all euren wegen
ich bin dann nachher wieder allein in meinem wald.
der is auch schön


----------



## scott-bussi (29. August 2012)

Ach jojo sei nicht traurig!
Ich habs heute auch nicht geschafft. Dabei habe ich ein Auto.
Aber alle haben mich heute versetzt, die Kunden, die Kollegen und überhaupt.
Bin gerade erst zu hause und habe jetzt auch keine Lust mehr noch los zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (29. August 2012)

Ich geh gleich biken...


----------



## ricobra50 (29. August 2012)

Hi Jungs, war 2 Tage in Winterberg ,War Super!
2 anstrengende Tage !!!!


----------



## enduro pro (29. August 2012)

häääää, war datt schön heute im wald.....hach war datt schön...um 10.00 los mit dem FB richtung iburg, in iburg am charlottensee ne lecker pizza gehabt, ein wenig in der sonne gechillt und den schlabber mit netten fotos vom see und der sonne und bikes und bikern geärgert, dann schön wieder richtung heimat, allerdings noch mit nem abstecher richtung dören und urberg und die trails auch noch mitgenommen...zum abschluß noch nen schönes eis in brochterbeck am dorfteich, wieder den schlabber mit fotos geärgert und um 16.00 wieder zu hause gewesen.... häää watt war datt schön...

und der FB hat nicht gemeckert und war voll gut drauf.... 

und, was habt ihr so erlebt?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. August 2012)

und ,was habt ihr so erlebt ???????

nix besonderes,,ein kollege hat mir in der mittagspause ein foto geschickt auf dem er grade durch den teuto radelt,,ich bin dann kurz zu ihm hin und habe ihm die bremsleitungen durchgeschnitten,,dann hat er mir ein bild geschickt auf dem er total chillig eine pizza ißt und einen riesen eisbecher vor sich auf dem tisch stehen hat.
ich bin dann nochmal kurz zu ihm hin.

sucht noch jemand einen job ? der kollege fällt bis auf weiteres aus.
sonst war nix.


----------



## jojo2 (29. August 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> häääää, war datt schön heute im wald.....hach war datt schön...um 10.00 los mit dem FB richtung iburg, in iburg am charlottensee ne lecker pizza gehabt, ein wenig in der sonne gechillt und den schlabber mit netten fotos vom see und der sonne und bikes und bikern geärgert, dann schön wieder richtung heimat, allerdings noch mit nem abstecher richtung dören und urberg und die trails auch noch mitgenommen...zum abschluß noch nen schönes eis in brochterbeck am dorfteich, wieder den schlabber mit fotos geärgert und um 16.00 wieder zu hause gewesen.... häää watt war datt schön...
> 
> und der FB hat nicht gemeckert und war voll gut drauf....
> 
> und, was habt ihr so erlebt?????




*enduro*
ich befürchte du willst uns neidisch machen
das ist nicht fair
das macht schlechte stimmung bei mir
aber
schwamm drüber!
ich hatte nen super tag


ich war hier
[ame="http://vimeo.com/8655436"]in aller kuerze am 10.01.10 on Vimeo[/ame]
ich war da
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16918032"]unter laerchen first and short report on Vimeo[/ame]
und dort 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17197353"]horriding on Vimeo[/ame]
und da auch
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21062802"]cc-runde on Vimeo[/ame]
das nicht zu vergessen
[ame="http://vimeo.com/22592354"]cc-runde nr 3b on Vimeo[/ame]
hier zum größten teil auch 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/34454008"]4 schlabberchain on Vimeo[/ame]
hier war´s wieder besonders schön
[ame="http://vimeo.com/37061650"]cc-runde 4 a on Vimeo[/ame]
aber das war auch nicht schlecht
[ame="http://vimeo.com/37978660"]cc-runde 4c on Vimeo[/ame]
und last but not least war ich auch hier wieder
[ame="http://vimeo.com/37978660"]cc-runde 4c on Vimeo[/ame]
und hier natürlich
[ame="http://vimeo.com/48143583"]cc runde 5 a on Vimeo[/ame]

und noch ganz woanders
davon erzähl ich dir dann später einmal
wenn ich´s so recht überleg
will ich da auch mal wieder hin
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25298850"]second day and a little bit of the third - fuer torsten und britta on Vimeo[/ame]

und ich hab oft an schlabber gedacht
wie der es sich gut gehen lässt und liest und bestimmt auch malt und lauter so tolle sachen macht

so war das bei mir heute
war doch auch schön oder?
sach doch mal


----------



## scott-bussi (30. August 2012)

jojo, toll was Du immer so erlebst im Wald!
Eine tolle Stimmung hast du da so. (Nebelschwaden, Dunst usw.)

Aber Du mußt dich unbedingt mal vom TB in Klamottenfragen beraten lassen.
In so einem schönen knalligen Troy Lee Schlafanzug würde man dich im Unterholz noch besser sehen und die Bilder sähen bestimmt noch viiiiel toller aus. 
Frag den Stylemaster TB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (30. August 2012)

Da ich es gestern nicht geschafft habe würde ich evtl. heute noch mal eine Runde drehen. Auch wieder gg. 17:00-17:30.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## enduro pro (30. August 2012)

ich würd ja gern, muß aber bis 19.00 arbeiten und dann noch den rasen bei meiner ma mähen  somit wäre ich um 20.30 wieder zu hause..das wäre dann night ride...


----------



## scott-bussi (30. August 2012)

Night Ride kommt noch früh genug.
Aber du kannst die Lampe ja schon mal anmachen.

ma mähen ist aber gut


----------



## jojo2 (30. August 2012)

tb
tb!

ich brauch mal deine hilfe


mir wurde nun schon von verschiedener seite zu einem imagewechsel geraten
ich glaube, ich muss das langsam ernst nehmen

ich mein:
männer sind auch nur frauen
und hübsche klamotten haben noch keiner frau geschadet
tb!
ich brauch dich mal wieder


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. August 2012)

trrrrrraaaaaarrrraaaaaaaa,,,,,,,,,,,hier bin ich , bin doch da wenn die welt mich braucht um sie zu retten,,,,,,,

jede generation lacht über moden, aber folgt den neuen  treu.

 von  Henry Thorye oder so ähnlich
http://zitate.net/henry david thoreau.html


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. August 2012)

Imagewechsel und dann TB als Berater, das beißt sich doch!!! TB kennt nur eine Farbe wobei das noch nicht mal als Farbe in der Farblehre gilt!!! Kann er eigentlich irgend etwas richtig machen, kauft sich ein Bike für mehrere tausend Euronen und denkt jetzt er könnte biken. Jetzt habe Ich gehöhrt hat er sich eine neue teure Gitarre gekauft, tja Tb ich muß dich leider enttäuschen dadurch wirst du auch nicht spielen können. Ach ,ich schweife ab, Imagewechsel tja das einzige jojo was du von TB lernen kannst ist wie man das schwarze seiner Seele nach außen tragen kann!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. August 2012)

*jau fb,,neue klampfe,,,,,nie habe ich kohle besser angelegt,,,,,,,hammer das teil,,,,
*

*
*

*"Nur Kinder und einfache leute mögen lebhafte Farben" (Goethe) 		*


----------



## enduro pro (30. August 2012)

ich hol mir schon mal cola und chips, der FB und der TB steigen wieder in den ring 

"bing, bing" runde 2 bitte


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. August 2012)

in den ring  ?????? duellieren ???? der fb ist doch unbewaffnet !!!!


----------



## jojo2 (30. August 2012)

tb
ich dank dir für deine weisen worte
du hast recht:
is doch echt schaißegal, was man trägt hauptsache spass beim radfahren
(wo sind deine links hin, die da vorhin noch waren? ach egal. ich hab auch so verstanden)

ja und das stimmt auch:
die anderen hier ausm thread sind wirklich die allerletzten, die 
style wirklich beurteilen könnten
außer andrea und saskia vielleicht
und

und melvin vielleicht auch noch 
(wo steckst du eigntlich schon wieder??)



so und nun wieder bühne frei für 
tb und fb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (30. August 2012)

Da haben doch genug gefilmt, wo bleibt das komplette Video Leute?? 

Mein Cam Akku war ja nach der hälfte leider leer..


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. August 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich hol mir schon mal cola und chips, der FB und der TB steigen wieder in den ring
> 
> "bing, bing" runde 2 bitte


Im Leben ist nichts umsonst, überwies erst mal deine Pay- Rate, kleiner!!! TB unbewaffnet, meine Waffe ist mein Körper und meine spitze Zunge!!!


----------



## enduro pro (30. August 2012)

ich sach ja, chips und cola....


----------



## rigger (30. August 2012)

Herrlich die Beiden!! 

Gruß aus Hobbington!


----------



## diddie40 (30. August 2012)

wenn einer von euch mal neue dÃ¤mpferaugen und buchsen braucht:
ich habe mir diese bestellt:
www.huber-bushings.com
habe sie eben eingebaut und kann nur die zufriedenen kommentare auf der homepage bestÃ¤tigen. so ein sensibles ansprechverhalten hatte ich noch nie. zudem bietet er fÃ¼r ein paar euros auch ein super werkzeug zum ein und auspressen an.
zusammen habe ich nur 40â¬ fÃ¼r ein gutes produkt gezahlt


----------



## enduro pro (30. August 2012)

hach was freu ich mich auf's rasenmähen  und das bei dem wetter draußen...


----------



## rigger (30. August 2012)

Danach Lampe an den Helm und ab Dafür!!


----------



## diddie40 (30. August 2012)

wenn einer von euch ne rote bionicon kettenführung zwischen bocketal und dörenthe findet, ist das meine, die habe ich wohl eben verloren.
ansonsten war´s heut sehr schön im wald.


----------



## jojo2 (30. August 2012)

prima
wenn ich die samstag vormittag finde,
schick ich sie dir.
weißt du eigentlich wie es andre geht?
also unserem schlabber

ach kann ich ja auch selber fragen:
andre
was sagen die ärztinnen?
was machen de schmerzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (30. August 2012)

Jojo
ich liege hier mindestens so sinnlos und halb kaputt rum wie diddies bionicon im wald....
wir beide wollen das gleiche:
nach hause und wieder einsatzfähig sein....


----------



## diddie40 (30. August 2012)

wenn´s nach hause geht, darfste bestimmt auch wieder arbeiten, also genieß die ruhe.
habe mir gerade ne eigene kettenführung alla bionicon gebastelt, will sagen es gibt immer eine alternative


----------



## diddie40 (30. August 2012)

vielleicht kannst du ja mit kniebeugentraining weiterkommen, denke gerade darüber nach, wie man sich auf´s nächste 24h dh vorbereiten könnte...


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. August 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Im Leben ist nichts umsonst, überwies erst mal deine Pay- Rate, kleiner!!! !!!



ey fb bist du jetzt bei der GEZ ?
 bei der gehirn einschalten zweckloszentrale ?
 ahhh,du zockst die leute ab um endlich deine dropmuschi im sondermüll zu entsorgen und was fahrbares zu kaufen.
gut so .


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. August 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> !! TB unbewaffnet, meine Waffe ist mein Körper und meine spitze Zunge!!!



dafür brauchst nicht mal im teletubbieland einen waffenschein.........


----------



## jojo2 (31. August 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> denke gerade darüber nach, wie man sich auf´s nächste 24h dh vorbereiten könnte...




du bis ja bekloppt


ich für meinen teil,
denk darüber nach vielleicht als einzelstarter...

oberkörper
bei mir isses der oberkörper, 
den ich mir vorgenommen habe, noch etwas mehr zu trainieren

alternativ (is vielleicht noch nicht mal ein widerspruch),
habe ich überlegt, als die
53jährige einzelstarterin olga armstronkswa teilzunehmen.
will auch mal einen platz auf dem podium
und nicht immer nur die blümchen reichen
verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (31. August 2012)

ich lach mich kaputt
ihr seid ja voll infiziert!!!
einzelfahrer.....geil
schön verrückt.... ;-)
extra training, anmeldebetrug...ihr meint es echt ernst...
das gefällt mir
kann ich hier irgendwo 'gefällt mir' drücken?


----------



## ricobra50 (31. August 2012)

Schabber was macht dein ellenbogen-


----------



## ricobra50 (31. August 2012)

Andre was macht dein ellenbogen


----------



## schlabberkette (31. August 2012)

richi
der sagt mir jeden tag:
du idiot, warum hast du nicht auf mich aufgepasst!!
recht hat er!
ansonsten geht's ihm.....oh warte, lebensentscheidende dinge passieren.... frühstück kommt grad...ich werde später berichten...


----------



## diddie40 (31. August 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> du bis ja bekloppt
> 
> 
> ich für meinen teil,
> ...


 
genau darüber denke ich ja auch nach, für den oberkörper könnten doch liegestützen sinnvoll sein.
unterarme und hände trainiere ich ja (zumindest die linke hand ), wenn ich viel kontrabass spiele
also so träumen wir weiter


----------



## ricobra50 (31. August 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> richi
> der sagt mir jeden tag:
> du idiot, warum hast du nicht auf mich aufgepasst!!
> recht hat er!
> ansonsten geht's ihm.....oh warte, lebensentscheidende dinge passieren.... frühstück kommt grad...ich werde später berichten...



Andre Ellenbogen Protektoren ;


----------



## schlabberkette (31. August 2012)

ab sofort gibt es auf den teutotouren neben den raucher-, reifenflick-, snickers-, biergarten- und baumschubserpausen auch die sondertrainingseinheitspausen speziell für jojo und diddie
das heißt, 
alle 20 min anhalten und folgende übungen der reihe nach durchführen:
3x20 kniebeugen mit geschultertem Rad
5x15 liegestütze nur mit den bremsfingern
5x12 klimmzüge mit 5 vollen sambucaflaschen im rucksack
5x10 situps mit ff-helm

so solltet ihr einigermaßen fit für die 24h werden


----------



## diddie40 (31. August 2012)

das klingt gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. August 2012)

das war doch beim lake-jump-contest  schon thema,jeder für sich und gott für uns alle.
als einzelstarter bin ich dabei.
müßte allerdings im oktober schon den genauen termin kennen,,gibt es den schon ?


----------



## enduro pro (31. August 2012)

ohhhh TB...du wirst nicht jünger, denke dran  einzelstarter ist ein hartes wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (31. August 2012)

hast recht enduro,,ich kaufe mir das finisher t-shirt doch lieber bei e-bay.


----------



## jojo2 (31. August 2012)

finisher t-shirt??
wie bist du denn drauf
´n warmen händedruck kannste kriegen
na gut: frei essen und trinken und so
gibt´s wohl
finisher t-shirt
pfff
du konntest dir ´nen t-shirt an der seilbahnstation kaufen 


man macht das für sich und
und für sich
niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand wird später sehen, 
dass du ein held bist
vorher,
vorher sieht man dich im wald klimmzüge machen
mit zwei fahrrädern an den füßen und 5 flaschen
sambuca (was ist das eigentlich??) 
aber soviel ist sicher:
für einen helden wird keiner dich männlein im dem walde halten
finisher t-shirt
pfff

übrigens:
nach dem semmering
kannst du dein t-shirt wegschmeißen
24 stunden in den gleichen klamotten
hinterlassen spuren

also du fährst mit
cool
ich sicher vielleicht auch
anmeldung im mai


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2012)

kein finisher t-shirt ?
echt nicht ?
ohne aa ?
nur für sich ?
frei trinken ?
wie geil !
jetzt bin ich noch überzeugter ,,,, ich *muß* mit !


----------



## Ketta (1. September 2012)

moin,

ist heut oder morgen jemand im teuto unterwegs, auf eine langsame runde?


----------



## diddie40 (1. September 2012)

du und langsam, ich glaub´das nicht.

ich wäre dabei. heute soll´s ja den ganzen tag schön bleiben.
wie wär´s so um 12:00?


----------



## ricobra50 (1. September 2012)

ich bin auch dabei 
Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe 12:00 Uhr


----------



## Ketta (1. September 2012)

cool

langsam wegen dickem rad

wo soll ich hinkommen?


----------



## ricobra50 (1. September 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> cool
> 
> langsam wegen dickem rad
> 
> wo soll ich hinkommen?



Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe 12:00 Uhr


----------



## jojo2 (1. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> frei trinken ?
> wie geil !
> ,,,, ich *muÃ* mit !



hach!
ich wusste doch: du bist ein echter kerl
ruhm und ehre sind fÃ¼r dich nicht alles

cool du fÃ¤hrst also als einzelstarter 
(die plÃ¤tze sind nach beginn der anmeldefrist innerhalb 10 minuten vergeben.
also auch da gilt bereits: kÃ¤mpfen!)

super tb!
das passt mir gut in den kram.
meine karriere wird nun sowieso eine andere richtung einschlagen
und du, du wirst wesentlicher bestandteil sein.
nach einem kommentar unter einem meiner videos habe ich mich entschlossen:
ich werde filmer
und du mein erstes objekt
ich werde dich bis zum 24 h dh mit der kamera begleiten
24 stunden lang
so was hatÂ´s noch nie gegeben!
reality webisode werde ich das nennen-
und ich hab auch schon ein logo entworfen




geil ne. auf dem logo wirst du symbolisiert
voll getroffen! geil ne?!


wir fangen bald schon mit den ersten aufnahmen an. klimmzug im wald und so
du weiÃt ja bescheid. aber ich sach dir eins: kurventechnik
kurventechnik ist das a und o. lass dir das von einem semmering-veteranen ans herz legen.
blÃ¤u dir das ein: kurventechnik!

morgen kann ich aber nicht filmen, da fahr ich richtung leogang
zwei kinder vom frankfurter flughafen abholen


boah ich bin schon voll stoked
âteberton projectâ
is das geil!
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. September 2012)

schlafen die anderen noch?

Aufsthen, die Sonne scheint

Parkplatz Dörenthe ist gut


----------



## scott-bussi (1. September 2012)




----------



## enduro pro (1. September 2012)

ich könnte ab halb 4   

warumm denn so früh    vielleicht auch schon ab halb 3


----------



## schlabberkette (1. September 2012)

cooles projekt jojo 

ist aber auch eine schöne art der ausrede
nicht selber an dem rennen teilnehmen zu müssen 
so einfach kommst du mir nicht davon
hat dich etwa der trainingsplan abgeschreckt, frau olga armstronkswa?

btw
der adler ist zurück im nest

viel spass im teuto


----------



## diddie40 (1. September 2012)

Ist der Verband nicht ein wenig übertrieben?


----------



## schlabberkette (1. September 2012)

jop
aber der verband fixiert lediglich die halbschiene, die vom handgelenk bis zum oberarm reicht
der arm soll einfach noch nicht bewegt werden, wegen aufreissgefahr am/im schleimbeutel
die schnittwunden machen keine probleme mehr, da würd´n pflaster reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (1. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> c
> der adler ist zurück im nest
> 
> viel spass im teuto



Alter Angeber!
Wegen so einem kleinen Kratzer so einen Aufriß zu machen. Mach ein bißchen Sprühpflaster drauf und komm morgen mit ins Sauerland


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> morgen kann ich aber nicht filmen,
> 
> cu





schade das du nicht schon morgen mit dem projekt anfangen kannst.
falls du doch zeit haben solltest komm einfach auf die ibbenbürener kirmes und schau unter einem der tische nach.


----------



## scott-bussi (1. September 2012)

Hier kommt eine kleine Geschichte für unsere Schlabberkette:

Lieber Andre,

wenn Du das hier gehabt hättest:






müßtest du nicht zuhause herumsitzen und Däumchen drehen sondern hättest  auch das hier haben können:





Man war das lecker und so schön chillig in der Sonne, am Kanal, den Schiffen beim schi.. nein beim Fahren zugucken.

Und Du hästest auch nicht verpasst wie Richi neue Freunde gefunden hat:





Hach nee, wat war das ein schöner Tag im Teuto. Andrea war auch nicht platt zu kriegen und wir mußten noch eine kleine Extrarunde drehen.
Aber jetzt ist sie schön müde und du kannst sie gleich schön bekochen und in den Schlaf singen!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (1. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> cooles projekt jojo
> 
> ist aber auch eine schöne art der ausrede
> nicht selber an dem rennen teilnehmen zu müssen
> ...



etwas übertrieben, den ganzen arm mit nem verband zukleistern, nur für eine kleine hautabschürfung an der hand


----------



## Ketta (1. September 2012)

jau, genau so war dat heute, schön!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hier kommt eine kleine Geschichte für unsere Schlabberkette:
> 
> Lieber Andre,
> 
> ...



puuuuuuuuussssssssssssyyyyyyyyyyyyssssssssss,,,,,,,,
echte männer tragen voller stolz ihre narben aus den kämpfen der vergangenheit wie einen lorbeerkranz,,
laß dir nichts erzählen schlabber,,,,,alles richtig gemacht


----------



## enduro pro (1. September 2012)

jo, war schön...um halb 5 los und um 6 wieder da gewesen....da wo ihr kuchen hattet war ich auch, aber kein kuchen, nur training 

also direkt zurück....hach war dat schön...


----------



## scott-bussi (1. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> puuuuuuuuussssssssssssyyyyyyyyyyyyssssssssss,,,,,,,,
> echte männer tragen voller stolz ihre narben aus den kämpfen der vergangenheit wie einen lorbeerkranz,,
> laß dir nichts erzählen schlabber,,,,,alles richtig gemacht



Wenn ich nicht schon so viele Narben aus den Kämpfen der Vergangenheit hätte, würde ich natürlich auch keinerlei Schutz tragen. 

Aber warum trägst Du dann immer Knieprotektoren und Deinen schönen Herzchenhelm??


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2012)

den helm ?? wegen der schönen herzchen,
die knieschoner nur wegen den schnitten,,,die stehen auf sowas,,,,
stimmt doch fb oder ??
sowas gab es früher ja gar nicht,,,,zumindest hier auf dem land nicht,,,wir hatten ja nichts ,,,,,wir hatten ja auch gebaut,,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (1. September 2012)

Siehste, früher gab es ja nix. Deshalb habe ich schon so viele Narben!!

Der Schlabber fährt ja erst seit 3 Jahren. Da gabs schon alles.
Deshalb muß er sich jetzt richtig anstrengen um noch genug Narben zusammen zu bekommen. 

Und die Schnitten stehen auf Knieschoner? Auf die durchgeotterten, stinkenden, dreckigen Dinger???? 

Ich glaubs nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> falls du doch zeit haben solltest komm einfach auf die ibbenbürener kirmes und schau unter einem der tische nach.



unterm tisch
hätt ich ja auch drauf kommen können
ich war da heute, hab dich aber nicht gesehen
na klar: unterm tisch
ich muss noch viel lernen
son filmer muss wohl immer richtig auf zack sein

andre
schöner protektor am linken arm und
was musse machen, dass du auch für rechts einen bekommst?
so wie die drei hübschen auf dem einen bildchen
(endlich mal wieder bilder ausm teuto!)


----------



## diddie40 (2. September 2012)

so, bin auch wieder zurück. die 25km waren schon ganz schön kalt.
werde jetzt erst mal schlafen  ohne mir einen wecker zu stellen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (2. September 2012)

so gleich auf nach winterberg....das kleine schwarze ausführen!!!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (2. September 2012)

scotti
das sprühpflaster hat leider nicht gehalten
sonst wäre ich heute in wibe dabei..

otze
hast recht, 
für diese abschürfung braucht man eigentlich keinen veband

das ist ja nur meine kleine fleischwunde...
ihr solltet erstmal den schleimbeutel sehen


----------



## kleinOtze (2. September 2012)

@ schlabberchain, ich war heute beim rigger grillen...da haben wir gerätselt, wer denn dein nukeproof in bewegung hält? nicht, dass die kette noch fest rostet. ich würde mich im schlimmsten fall natürlich um dein nukeproof kümmern und ein paar kilometer berg ab fahren ... aber natürlich nur um dir einen gefallen zu tun


----------



## scott-bussi (2. September 2012)

Uiuiui Schlabber ist das ein geschlachtetes Schwein auf dem Bild??
Das sieht ja echt zum :kotz: aus!!

Tröste Dich, ich habe heute in Wibe getestet ob meine Rippen wieder voll belastbar sind. Also die beiden unteren Rippen haben gehalten ...

bei den da drüber bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke mal ist bestimmt nur eine Prellung.
Und Pascal hat sich ganz doll lustig gemacht,der fiese Sack!!


----------



## rigger (2. September 2012)

Du kennst den pascal doch, überrascht dich das scotti?


----------



## ricobra50 (2. September 2012)

Winterberg war cool heute


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. September 2012)

@rigger was soll das den heißen?????  ich binn immer nett ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> das ist ja nur meine kleine fleischwunde...
> ihr solltet erstmal den schleimbeutel sehen



upps!
ich konnte das bild nicht in groß anzeigen lassen,
aber in miniatur sieht das schon mal nicht schlecht aus.
das ist kein teil von dir oder??

olpe?
fällt olpe jetzt flach?


----------



## schlabberkette (3. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> olpe?
> fällt olpe jetzt flach?



ob olpe ausfällt?
der doc sagt ja
der schleimige beutel sagt ja
die vernunft sagt ja
der unvernüftige teufel auf meiner linken schulter sagt jein....

wir werden erstmal hinfahren
dann mal sehen
ketta ist ja schließlich auch angemeldet
die wird den rasen in olpe schon rocken!!


@scotti
gute besserung
war ein baum schuld?

@ghostrider
man munkelt so´n opparator hätte dich abgehängt.....
was´n da los?

@ricobra
echt? du warst schneller als pascal? hammer
und das kleine schwarze ist langsamer als das grüne?
hätt ich nicht gedacht.....


----------



## ricobra50 (3. September 2012)

schneller als pascal nein !!,  aber gut unterwegs


----------



## jojo2 (3. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> der unvernüftige teufel auf meiner linken schulter sagt jein....



warum immer nein sagen, 
wenn´s auch anders geht??!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18751826"]Levi's Junktruck on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. September 2012)

richard war richtig geil unterwegs....und ich habe mir gedacht mach ich mal ein paar videos vom schnellen Rolator ;-)....nee echt geiler Tag richy und Markus....P.S. gute Besserung Markus


----------



## rigger (3. September 2012)

Ich geh jetzt biken, den passenden coil dämpfer hab ich ja jetzt, morgen kommt die rc2 kartusche fuer die durolux. Ik freu mi!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. September 2012)

Eeeeyyyyy, ich lebe ja noch!!

Aber stimmt, der Richi war mit seinem Rolla..., ähem, Operator richtig gut unterwegs. Ich glaube er war sogar der schnellste Greis am Sonntag.

(ne, ne Richi, bist schon eine coole Socke. In dem Alter so schnell und so fit, meine Bewunderung ist dir sicher!!)

Naja, Pascal ist mit dem kleinen Schwarzen auch irgendwie die Strecke runter gekommen. 
(Aber ist ja kein Wunder, ein Demo ist ja mit jedem Fahrer schnell. Und wenn dann noch ein Dabbel Babbel drin ist, ist das wie auf´m Kindergeburtstag oder wie auf´m Ponyhof!  )

Ach ne, die beiden waren schon echt schneller als ich!! 
Aber ich bin ja auch schon mind. 2 Jahre nicht mehr in Wibe gewesen. 
Und sooooo schlecht war ich dann auch nicht unterwegs. Nach 2, 3 Abfahrten habe ich schon alle Sprünge mitgenommen (bis auf diesen einen ziemlich unten). 
Den Sprung vorm 2. Steinfeld streichen wir mal aus den Gedanken!!


----------



## jojo2 (3. September 2012)

und das erste steinfeld
rübergerollt?

und ...
ach egal
keine rippe gebrochen?
das ist gut!


----------



## rigger (3. September 2012)

Hauptsache die Rippen sind heile! 

Welcher sprung vorm 2. steinfeld, den über den Stein oder die Schräge runter vorm weg?


----------



## jojo2 (3. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Den Sprung vorm 2. Steinfeld streichen wir mal aus den Gedanken!!



ich denke, du meinst den/die direkt am steinfeld
ich find, hier braucht man gar nicht so ehrgeizig sein
das sieht cool aus und fühlt sich klasse an, da zu springen, wenn welche gucken...
aber nachdem ich gesehen hab, dass auch die schnellen links fahren
(klausmann und so - na gut: die fliegen über die linke seite)
muss ich das auch nicht mehr machen


wie fands du denn den singletrail?


----------



## scott-bussi (4. September 2012)

Den Singletrail wollte ich gerne fahren aber Richi u. Pascal hatten Schiss und wollten  nicht. Und alleine wollte ich dann auch nicht.
@rigger
der Sprung vor dem Steinfeld, nicht der über das Steinfeld


----------



## jojo2 (4. September 2012)

tb tb
kurven fahren
jetzt hab ich das bild und den text dazu
aus einem mtb rider von 2006:


damit du deinen monitor nicht drehen musst



text ist wohl etwas klein 
mach ich später größer
grad keine zeit mehr


----------



## rigger (4. September 2012)

Am anfang war der Singletrail bestimmt mal flowig, ich finde den ziemlich zerbombt und ausgefahren... 

@scotti nicht den Stein im Steinfeld, sondern den Stein wo man drüberfahren oder springen kann, da fährt man um einen Baum rum.

hier bei 1.17 zusehen uder den davor bei 1.03?


----------



## schlabberkette (4. September 2012)

@rigger
der singletrail war immer schon so
am anfang war der sogar noch schlimmer
er ist und bleibt ein geiler technikTrail ;-)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. September 2012)

Schlabber..., da biste ja! Wie isset denn?


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb tb
> kurven fahren



damit du siehst wie ernst ich deinen rat nehme jojo,,

http://www.rag-anthrazit-ibbenbueren.de/nachrichten/20061211_64326817.php

da überlasse ich nichts dem zufall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (4. September 2012)

Sag mal Alter, wie krank bist du eigentlich das du jetzt schon Sachen von der Arbeit hier mit hinbringst!!!! Ist schon ******* wenn die Arbeit zum Hobby wird!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. September 2012)

*******, ich bin zensiert worden!!!


----------



## jojo2 (4. September 2012)

tb
dein krawatte saß schief

(ey was??? du trägst krawatten - oh nee)

ich weiß nich, ob das dann hier noch der richtige text für dich ist
ach lies einfach, damit du weißt was dich erwarten wird




hängende (!) kurven sind also für männer
nich für memmen


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. September 2012)

es funktioniert !!!!!!!!!!!
ich kann den fb jetzt per w-lan steuern,,,,,,,,hammer,,,,du bist nicht zensiert worden fb,,,ich habe die bösen wörter einfach auf deiner festplatte gelöscht,,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. September 2012)

alles klar jojo,,morgen soll es um 15 °° in den hängenden kurven von teutonien eine erste trainingseinheit geben,,,
jemand dabei  ??


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. September 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Sag mal Alter, wie krank bist du eigentlich das du jetzt schon Sachen von der Arbeit hier mit hinbringst!!!! Ist schon ******* wenn die Arbeit zum Hobby wird!!!



sehe ich jetzt erst,,ok hier einen für dich,,

fritzchen kommt zum arzt,,
nee warte mal,,zu kompliziert,,,
klein erna und,,,,,,,
geht auch nicht,,,,,,,,
geh einfach in deinen bikekeller


----------



## jojo2 (4. September 2012)

kennt ihr per anhalter durch die galaxis?
und was die delphine zu sagen hatten?

die hier sagen 
jojo entspann dich es ist ein schöner tag
und
ich bin morgen wieder am nassen (deswegen die delphine) dreieck zum radfahren und filmen
sehen wir uns also wieder nich
doof
und nun wieder was schönes
[ame="http://vimeo.com/48590396"]RuN-WhAleS 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (4. September 2012)

und?
gesehen?
so sieht das aus mit dem tb und dem fb
die haben sich nämlich richtig lieb
(das zeigen die nur nicht so gerne. rauhe schale und so)
(und die haben so ihre eigene sprache...)


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. September 2012)

genau,,die eigene fb-sprache,,die laute von dem wallbaby haben  mich tatsächlich an die nächtlichen gespräche in saalbach mit dem fb erinnert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (4. September 2012)

@ jojo2 ... solche geräusche mache ich auch, aber nur wenn ich alleine in der Badewanne sitze


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. September 2012)

nächste woche ist es ja schon wieder soweit,mit dem chrisxrossi und dem fb geht es nach genf,soll dort der hammer sein.
ist der rigger eigentlich in pds ? rigger ? der wollte doch in dieser woche nach pds !

stimmt nicht,,oh mann,,,,sind noch zwei wochen bis zu den eidgenossen


----------



## jojo2 (4. September 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> @ jojo2 ... solche geräusche mache ich auch, aber nur wenn ich alleine in der Badewanne sitze



dann bist du ein wal!!
du glücklicher!
immer im tran. cool


rigger, der immer so viel trainiert ist da anders. der
ist ein fliegender fisch:
http://imgur.com/gallery/H0oS8


----------



## rigger (4. September 2012)

Ne ich fahr nicht nach pds.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. September 2012)

nicht traurig sein rigger,komm mit nach genf.


----------



## jojo2 (5. September 2012)

das hab ich gar nicht gewußt...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=4710


fährt denn heute jemand im teuto
vielleicht auch am nassen dreieck?
(ich fahr da direkt mit dem wagen hin, weil ich so viele sachen dabei hab)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (5. September 2012)

will auch nach genf 

servus leute
kennt ihr jemanden der sehr günstig nen am abgeben möchte? zustand egal hauptsache es rollt


----------



## rigger (5. September 2012)

Du könntest meinen alten Rahmen haben mit dämpfer, mehr hab ich nicht anzubieten...


----------



## Der Cherusker (5. September 2012)

Och kleiner TB,ja dann schlaf mal schön, die muschi war zu laut ja,ja,ja wer es dann glaubt. Was ist eigentlich los, ich dachte Du schläftst immer auf der Arbeit Ruhe du dich mal aus dann müßen wir wenigstens nicht auf dich warten,du kleiner Penner!!!


----------



## DrEvilxx (5. September 2012)

Hi ich will mir ein neues Bike kaufen und bin noch auf der suche nach dem richtigen! Könnt ihr mir vll ein paar Händler mit großer Auswahl nennen? bis ca 50 km um Ibbenbüren!

danke

fabian


----------



## scott-bussi (5. September 2012)

Wende dich mal an MSghostrider77 hier aus dem Thread!
(Fahrrad XXL Hürter in MS)


----------



## scott-bussi (5. September 2012)

oder crissxrossi in OS


----------



## DrEvilxx (5. September 2012)

danke erstmal!! 
unter crissxrossi finde ich nix in osna! wo ist das denn??


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. September 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Och kleiner TB,ja dann schlaf mal schön, die muschi war zu laut ja,ja,ja wer es dann!!



ach fb,von lauten muschis hast du genau soviel ahnung wie vom biken.


----------



## Totoxl (5. September 2012)

Ich habe in der letzten September Woche auch Urlaub, aber Genf wird leider nichts. Ich hoffe das ich die Zeit finde um noch mal schön nach WiBe zu fahren.


----------



## rigger (5. September 2012)

Sag mal bescheid toto wenn du hin willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (5. September 2012)

Klar, kann ich machen.


----------



## jojo2 (6. September 2012)

schlabber
marc b hatte dies vid verlinkt
und man sieht carlo (der fährt so klasse, ich guck den saugerne an)
und was ich sagen wollte:
protektoren sind ja sowas von überflüssig
carlo immer im shirt
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkbJbNdruCs"]G-SHOCK x mtbisokay webisode I - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> will auch nach genf
> 
> servus leute
> kennt ihr jemanden der sehr günstig nen am abgeben möchte? zustand egal hauptsache es rollt


 
ich weiss, mit sehr günstig meinst du was anderes, aber das wäre doch ein gutes bike für dich, mit leichteren lrs für touren und nen gelegentlich bikeparkbesuch verträgt es auch.
außerdem gefällt mir der rahmen und ich könnte ihn endlich mal probe fahren:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/37271-mondraker-dune-r-in-m-2010


----------



## enduro pro (6. September 2012)

hat auf jeden fall potential....da geht noch was mehr


----------



## Prezident (6. September 2012)

toto und rigger sept wär ich wibe dabei hätte auch frei


----------



## enduro pro (6. September 2012)

DrEvilxx schrieb:


> Hi ich will mir ein neues Bike kaufen und bin noch auf der suche nach dem richtigen! Könnt ihr mir vll ein paar Händler mit großer Auswahl nennen? bis ca 50 km um Ibbenbüren!
> 
> danke
> 
> fabian



was genau suchst du denn????

chrissxrossie ist ein user mit bikeverkauf...findest du hier...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/67090


----------



## rigger (6. September 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> toto und rigger sept wär ich wibe dabei hätte auch frei


----------



## Prezident (6. September 2012)

Ab dem 19. 10 Tage frei
Meldet euch wenn was geht


----------



## Totoxl (6. September 2012)

Mache ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. September 2012)

moin, moin, moin....

fährt von euch jemand am samstag ins sauerland??????


----------



## scott-bussi (7. September 2012)

Das frage ich mich auch! Evtl. würde ich, aber nicht alleine.


----------



## sx2cruiser (7. September 2012)

Tach zusammen 
Wer hat von euch nächste Woche Freitag zeit und Bock nach Sauerland zur fahren


----------



## scott-bussi (7. September 2012)

Eeeeeyyyy, der SX ist wieder da!!!
Nächste Woche Freitag, mal überlegen, hmmmmmm, ... ne, da habe ich keine Zeit! 
Aber morgen!!!! 
Fahre mit Enduro, FB und Richi nach Willingen! 

Haaaaallllloooo! Schulte, kommt ihr auch????


----------



## rigger (7. September 2012)

sx2cruiser schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> Wer hat von euch nächste Woche Freitag zeit und Bock nach Sauerland zur fahren



Wir fahren donnerstag SX.


----------



## sx2cruiser (7. September 2012)

@Scotti mmmmmmmmh bin leider morgen am Strand auf Zypern werd an euch denken
@rigger schade muss leider arbeiten,aber danke
@schlabber ist alles wieder in Butter  gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. September 2012)

hey w,ill mit


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. September 2012)

Nabend,

wir fahren doch nicht. ZU viel Stress..., nächste Woche würden wir dafür beide Tage fahren. Grund der gegen morgen spricht:
http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/
rechte Seite..., Wandertag...
http://www.dorf-alm.de/medien/Wandertag-2009-Willingen/18723-Wandertag-2009-in-Willingen.jpg
Ich hab die Befürchtung, dass es sehr voll wird, ausserdem brauch ich mal ne Pause nach einem Junggesellenabschied auf Malle und zugehöriger Hochzeit


----------



## scott-bussi (7. September 2012)

Wie Du hast auf Malle Deinen Junggesellenabschied gefeiert, geheiratet und die Hochzeitsnacht verbracht??

Was hat Saskia dazu gesagt???

Letztes Jahr soll es in Willingen nicht so schlimm gewesen sein.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. September 2012)

Ich war nur mit anwesend! Mit Hochzeit hab ich nix am Hut und Saskia weiss Bescheid 

Wir fahren morgen zum Kohlensiepen oder so..., ich bin Sonntag hier auch auf so ner lokalen Triathlon Veranstaltung. Also nicht so schlimm, morgen nicht nach Willingen zu fahren. Aber wie im Verkauf meines Litevilles an dich schon geschrieben. Darauf das Wochenende sind wir beide Tage vermutlich im Sauerland.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. September 2012)

grüße an alle leute mit luxusproblemen .
an einem wandertag nach willingen,,,dass nenne ich mal eier haben.
warum nicht warstein ? wieder ein luxusproblem !
nicht biken können weil auf zypern der captain morgan so gut schmeckt.
 ihr habt es gut.

@sx
 zypressen sollen auf zypern besonders gut schmecken,,nur so als tip,,mahlzeit,,,


----------



## sx2cruiser (8. September 2012)

Moin die Zyprioten haben die Schnecken alle vernascht,aber ich gib mich mit FLEISCH & FISCH zu frieden


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. September 2012)




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. September 2012)

schöne farbe,,,,,,schööööööööne farbe


----------



## jojo2 (8. September 2012)

wir waren heute endlich mal wieder am dörenberg
das war ma wieder fein - hat reichlich spass gehabt
und ordentlich gestaubt. war ja auch zu schön das wetter heute.

christian wir haben uns schneewittchen zeigen lassen - saugut
klasse sprung ziemlich am ende. der war heute wohl hoch aufgebokht,
dann konnte man herrlich in das loch springen 
war´n guter tip
morgen abend vielleicht wieder wegen des lichts

ich hoffe, bei euch in willingen lief auch alles glatt


----------



## Totoxl (8. September 2012)

Ich bin euch gestern fremd gegangen. Sorry. Ich habe mit drei Kumpels eine schöne Runde durch den Teuto gedreht. Wetter, Trails und Laune waren Top 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. September 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich bin euch gestern fremd gegangen. Sorry. Ich



toto !!!!!!!!! bitte sage das das nicht wahr ist !!!!!! es ist wahr ???????
ok,,ok,, laß uns darüber sprechen,,,,,bitte,,,,laß es uns vergessen und keine vorwürfe machen,,,,
,,,,wie waren die jungs ???? waren sie besser ?? waren sie schöner ??? war es so wie du es dir vorgestellt hast ??? hat es sich wirklich gelohnt für die 2-3 stunden ????
wir haben dich berg hoch geschoben,,,berg ab auf dich gewartet,,kaum witze über canyon gemacht wenn du dabei warst,,,
soll das alles umsonst gewesen sein ?

 nein ,,,laß uns neu anfangen,,,es währe falsch nach so langer zeit alles aufzugeben,,,,,,,,


du luder


----------



## scott-bussi (8. September 2012)

gibt´s eigentlich für morgen keinen Termin???


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. September 2012)

eigentlich gibt`s für morgen keinen Termin !!!


----------



## diddie40 (8. September 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>


 
schöner balkon


----------



## diddie40 (8. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> gibt´s eigentlich für morgen keinen Termin???


 wie wäre es mal mit ner spätnachmittagsrunde so gegen 17:00


----------



## Totoxl (9. September 2012)

Ach TB, alles wird wieder gut... 
Ich kann's nicht wirklich entschuldigen, ich kann nur um Verständnisse bitten.
Ich habe schon Sat 1 kontaktiert und sie gebeten die Sendung "Verzeih mir" wieder zu senden.
Damit ich die geeignete Plattform habe um um Entschuldigung zu bitten


----------



## enduro pro (9. September 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> schöner balkon




nur die hecke müßte mal wieder geschnitten werden...und das schwarze "ding" stört den blick gewaltig 

willingen an einem wandertag....tja, was besseres hätte einem nicht passieren können....lift völlig o.k. reinfahren und hoch, wetter...spitzenmäßig...ca. 150 bike unterwegs, in winterberg sollen es ein paar mehr gewesen sein 

alles in allem ein schöner tag, sogar den FB haben wir platt bekommen, der ist auf der rückfahrt einfach so im sitzen eingeschlafen...der scotty war dagegen super frisch, warscheinlich wegen der vielen pausen an der strecke  ich sach nur, können wir gern mal wieder machen...


----------



## scott-bussi (9. September 2012)

Du meinst bestimmt die Wartepausen im Zielbereich!!
Ich mußte da ja immer so lange auf Dich warten

O.K. ein paar Bastelpausen waren auch dabei, aber erstaunlich, daß ich mit meinem waidwunden Operator immer noch so viel schneller war als Du


----------



## enduro pro (9. September 2012)

du meinst, wenn dein klapperbike gehalten hätte, dann wärest du schneller gewesen, so war es doch gemeint, oder????

die sog "freeride", da magst du schneller gewesen sein, an der Dh sah das schon anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. September 2012)

Die DH, war das die Strecke, wo Du alle Schwierigkeiten umfahren hast??
Also mehr neben als auf der Strecke gefahren bist?? :Big Grin:

Außerdem hat mein Bike nicht geklappert! Ich konnte jedenfalls nichts hören, weil Dein Intense so laut geknarzt hat!!

Aber ich denke wir sollten uns zum ablästern etwas "besseres" aussuchen!
Was sagst Du eigentlich zu den ganzen Dropmuschis, die da gestern herumgeeiert sind?


----------



## scott-bussi (9. September 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mal mit ner spätnachmittagsrunde so gegen 17:00



Besser als nix! Klappt das denn? Und wenn ja wo treffen?


----------



## diddie40 (9. September 2012)

ja,habe noch vor gleich los zu fahren.
parkplatz dörenthe und dann richtung nasses dreieck.
auf der seite ist es sonntags nicht so voll.
ich bin um 17:00 da.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. September 2012)

bis gleich!


----------



## enduro pro (9. September 2012)

na, da ich beim dh deine linie gefahren bin, dann muß das wohl die muschi-line gewesen sein, die du da gefahren bist... 

mein bike mag geknarzt haben, doch es ist ohne einen großen service zu brauchen den tag über gefahren


----------



## scott-bussi (9. September 2012)

Was man so fahren nennt!

Ich glaube meine Gabel hat über Willingen nur gelacht. Sie ist jetzt härtere Strecken wie Winterberg gewohnt!

So, eine schöne Runde mit Diddi gefahren. Schönes Tempo und ordentliche Trails. Herrlich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine Gabel hat über Willingen nur gelacht. Sie ist jetzt härtere Strecken wie Winterberg gewohnt!



und warum hast du dann über deine gabel gemeckert und mußtest unterwegs reparieren???? verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## scott-bussi (9. September 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> und warum hast du dann über deine gabel gemeckert und mußtest unterwegs reparieren???? verstehe ich nicht...



Weil sie nur noch bei harten Strecken ordentlich federn will und sich in Willingen unterfordert fühlt!! Deshalb hat sie die Arbeit eingestellt.
Aber es hat für dich ja noch gereicht


----------



## scott-bussi (9. September 2012)

Unsere Schlabberketten haben sich in Olpe wie zu erwarten sehr beachtlich geschlagen:

http://www.froerider.de/Bilder/ErgebnisseQuali.pdf

Andre wie konnte das passieren, so weit hinten! 
Andrea Platz 5 in der Quali!!


----------



## jojo2 (9. September 2012)

sk-racing!
andrea: willkommen im team!
(na ja du warst ja schon vor mir drinne. cooles team ne?!)
aber mannoman
so´ne kurze strecke, die zeiten bei den männern 
liegen ja ziemlich dicht beieinander

aber hat bestimmt reichlich spass gemacht?
äh ja: meine glückwünsche an euch beide
die tage haben sich bestimmt gelohnt.
was macht der arm andre?


----------



## Prezident (9. September 2012)

sehr gut an unser sk-racing team  ich nehme mir fürs nächste jahr 24h rennen und die ganzen anderen wichtigen sachen direkt mal urlaub


----------



## schlabberkette (9. September 2012)

rasenrennen 2012!!!
ein unglaublich spassiges und symphatisches event
hammer geil war's
das sk-racing Team war gut unterwegs
ketta hat brandlöcher in die wiese geheizt
ich war einfach nur froh das ich mitfahren konnte
unsere platzierungeh kennen wir noch nicht
die werden später noch bekannt gegeben...

nächstes Jahr sind wir ganz bestimmt wieder dabei!!!
es lohnt sich!!
wer kommt mit?

grüße aus winterberg
morgen wird der Park gerockt


----------



## diddie40 (10. September 2012)

wie fährt es sich denn so auf der wiese, so ganz ohne regen?
glückwunsch euch beiden und viel spaß in winterberg


----------



## jojo2 (10. September 2012)

scotti
guck mal da wg. sram-schaltwerk
http://essential-bikes.com/sale/sale.pdf


----------



## jojo2 (10. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> rasenrennen 2012!!!
> ein unglaublich spassiges und symphatisches event
> hammer geil war's
> das sk-racing Team war gut unterwegs
> ...



hängende kurven!
für echte männer!
und frauen!
ein erstes video


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. September 2012)

@Scotty wie deine Gabel ist in willingen unterfordert????
Biste nur Forstweg gefahren??
Allso ich brauche meinen vollen Federweg in Willngen schon ab und an mal.
Aber euer gegenseitigen Pussygedisse ist scho sehr lustig!!!
Allso Markus und Christoph............Weiter so....wollen mehr Antitaten lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (10. September 2012)

ne, meine Gabel wollte einfach nicht mehr Federweg als die Hälfte herausrücken. Dementsprechend war es auf der DH nicht so lustig

Enduro hätte das gar nicht gemerkt, weil er hätte seine Linie auch mit einem Puky Rad runterfahren können!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. September 2012)

ach scotty, was soll ich sagen...du hast ja so recht...ich kauf mir ein puky...

coole dinger...puky geht voll nach vorn...

und pascal...du kennst ihn ja


----------



## schlabberkette (10. September 2012)

rasenrennen
der wdr war auch da ;-)

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/2012/09/08/lokalzeit_suedwestfalen.xml


----------



## diddie40 (10. September 2012)

hier auch noch ein nettes vid
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rNooTEjG54"]3. Rasenrennen Olpe 2012 (www.leokast.de) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## schlabberkette (10. September 2012)

rasenrennen 2012
die ergebnisse vom sk-racing team:

ketta: platz 5 von 10 
sie war unglaubliche 7 sekunden schneller als beim qualilauf 

schlabber: platz 46 von 180? 
geil, hab ein paar jungspunte verblasen 

aber die jungs vom last-team und el cheffe bzw altmeister jörg heydt persönlich sind ja mal sowas von abgegangen.....hammer...
kurvenheizen vom anderen Stern!!!


----------



## diddie40 (10. September 2012)

nochmals glückwunsch
das sieht auf jeden fall nach viel spaß aus, und das bei uns um die ecke


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. September 2012)

Bevor jetzt irgendwas kommt: nein, es liegt nicht am Last!


----------



## Prezident (10. September 2012)

klar liegt es am last


----------



## scott-bussi (11. September 2012)

Wie sollte man denn mit einem Last First werden???

Glückwunsch Schlabber, stellt schon mal den Shampus kalt, wir kommen heute abend zum Feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (11. September 2012)

Top platz für euch beiden- GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## schlabberkette (11. September 2012)

jaa, kommt vorbei
schampus steht kalt
ihr findet uns am kalmit


----------



## scott-bussi (11. September 2012)

Ach ihr habt´s gut!!
Grußt den Timo schön, wenn ihr ihn seht.
Da ist das Wetter hoffentlich besser, hier kübelt es wie aus giessen, oder so ähnlich!


----------



## kleinOtze (11. September 2012)

@glückwunsch an die ketten!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jaa, kommt vorbei
> schampus steht kalt
> ihr findet uns am kalmit



kalmit und schampus !!!!!!!!

hier noch das was fehlt :

Pfälzer Saumagen ,,, mmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhh

1                                                                                                                                                                                  Magen, (Saumagen)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     750 g                                                                                                                                                                                 Schinken, (Schweinevorderschinken roh ohne Schwarte)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     750 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Schweinebauch, roh ohne Schwarte                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    750 g                                                                                                                                                                                 Kartoffel(n), gewürfelt                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     1 kg                                                                                                                                                                                 Bratwurst -Brät                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     5                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Ei(er)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Salz und Pfeffer                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Majoran                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      3                                                                                                                                                                                  Brötchen                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Muskat

mahlzeit und glückwunsch


----------



## scott-bussi (11. September 2012)

Der Hoffi ist auch noch da!!

Von Dir haben wir ja schon lange nichts mehr gehört!!

Der Meister der Koch-Rezepte. Klingt fast so als ob Du mal für uns kochen willst. Wir freuen uns schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. September 2012)

es war soviel betrieb,sorry das ich  dir nie schrieb.
ich soll für euch kochen ?
habt wohl schon lang nicht mehr erbrochen.

ok,,,magst du reimekuchen scotti ?


----------



## scott-bussi (12. September 2012)

Nein, nein, ich mag keine Reimekuchen.
Was ich gerne esse das sind Reibekuchen!
Also würde ich dich gerne mal besuchen
um Deine Kochkünste und die Leckereien zu versuchen.

Du siehst schon, das Reimen ist nicht so mein Dingen,
aber wenn Du mich nach Hause fährst könnten wir auch singen,
nachdem wir ein oder 2 Bier getrunken haben.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. September 2012)

oh ja,,laß uns singen,,,,und herby das goldkelchen mit seiner zarten  stimme könnte uns begleiten.
ich hätte sogar einen text,,,in einer winterlichen sommernacht ist mir aufgefallen das es über alles und jeden lieder gibt.
kufstein,,theo,,,liebe,,,vögel,,,usw....
aber noch kein mtb-lied,,,,,,jetzt gibt es ein mtb-lied,,,,aber erst 6 strophen,,,,die melodie ist auch schon fertig,,,,wann habt ihr beiden zeit?


----------



## rigger (12. September 2012)

Otze, gunnar (kumpel von otze) werden morgen willingen unsicher machen, der drk bulli ist auch wieder mit dabei...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. September 2012)

Na dann mal viel Spaß!

Wir werden vermutlich Samstag ins Sauerland fahren und bis Sonntag da bleiben. Ist von euch vielleicht jemand in Winterberg/Willingen/Warstein?


----------



## rigger (13. September 2012)

Bestes wetter in willingen!!


----------



## schlabberkette (13. September 2012)

euch viel spass im sauerland!

@tb
der saumagen ist nicht so unser ding
darum fahren wir morgen nach lac blanc hin
der park dort soll der beste sein
drum werden wir dort biken fein....

grüße aus der palz...


----------



## enduro pro (13. September 2012)

ach schlabber...ich kann dich auch nicht leiden



viel spaß im gelobten land...und schön fotos und video machen und berichten...da will ich auch noch mal hin...


----------



## rigger (13. September 2012)

Karsten hat grad erstmal sein schaltauge und schaltwerk gekillt. 

10 biker sind da....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. September 2012)

ey, du sollst fahren und nicht hier rumtwittern! 

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. September 2012)

schulte...generation iphone....kann nix für sich behalten


----------



## Der Cherusker (13. September 2012)

Ja Christoph so ist das heute mit der Jugend, heute Abend wissen wir was es zum Mittag gegeben hat, wie das Wetter war, was kaputt gegangen ist, wann   auf das WC gegangen worden ist und zuletzt wahrscheinlich wie der Stuhlgang ausgesehen hat naja die Jugend halt!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. September 2012)

wochenende jemand bock auf heitzen????


----------



## enduro pro (13. September 2012)

an was hattest du denn gedacht???? teuto???? wann und wo????


----------



## scott-bussi (13. September 2012)

Die übliche Sonntagsrunde? 
Ich bin dabei, wenn es nicht gerade schüttet.


----------



## schlabberkette (13. September 2012)

wer richtig heizen möchte sollte sich für das Dust and Dirt DH-Rennen am 07.10. in Warstein anmelden!
max 100 starter
10 startgeld
anmelden per mail über: [email protected]
Infos: woodfanatics.de
hab mich soeben angemeldet 
wer kommt mit??


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. September 2012)

Ichichich!!


----------



## jojo2 (13. September 2012)

hab meine mail abgeschickt


ach ja:
super tip - takk!


----------



## schlabberkette (13. September 2012)

super jungs, cool!!! 
pascal du heizer, watt is mit dir!?
hoffentlich klappt das mit der anmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chr0815 (13. September 2012)

Hi, 

Ich hab mir neulich ein All Mountain zugelegt um am Wochenende den Kopf von der Arbeit frei zubekommen 

Hat jemande eventuell ein paar Tipps für Anfänger-Trails im Bereich um Hörstel Ibbenbüren oder Rheine ?  Viel wird ja auch über die Dörenther Klippen geschwärmt  

Danke und Gruß, Chris


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. September 2012)

Schlabber..., ich wurde gerade aufgeklärt, dass wir da noch in Finale sind..., hupps!


----------



## jojo2 (13. September 2012)

ich dagegen hab bereits die bestätigungsmail bekommen, 
wir fahren danach final nach süddeuschland und so für ein paar tage

chris
im prinzip bist du hier richtig
ich kann dir allerdings nicht weiterhelfen,
ich bin so gut wie gar nicht mehr im teuto,
sondern auf den rennstrecken dieser welt unterwegs
musst also noch ein bißchen auf antworten warten
würd dir aber empfehlen, diesen thread aufzusuchen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=41634


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. September 2012)

Jojo..., wir sehen uns am Wochenende! Wusstest du das schon?


----------



## Totoxl (13. September 2012)

Ich möchte evtl. zwei Dinge an meinem Rad ändern, wollte es vorher aber gerne testen.
Hat einer von euch noch leihweise einen 50mm Vorbau mit 31,8mm Klemmung, oder einen 240er Dämpfer mit 450er Feder? Dann könnte ich mal antesten wie das Ganze so passt.


----------



## schlabberkette (13. September 2012)

jojo
diese mail habe ich auch erhalten 
die rennstrecken dieser welt gehören uns....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (13. September 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Jojo..., wir sehen uns am Wochenende! Wusstest du das schon?



jo!
das find ich saugut
aber sorry ich muss jetzt raus
hafjell wartet
ne schlabber?!




allerdings nicht auf mich
später mal!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. September 2012)

Wo musst du denn hin? Ist doch dunkel draussen?

Und das wird super Sonntag!


----------



## rigger (13. September 2012)

@schulte ihr fahrt nach Finale? wann denn?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. September 2012)

29.9.-7.10.

...ich habe noch Urlaubstage gefunden...

Wie war's heute in Willingen?


----------



## rigger (13. September 2012)

Geil wars. Sonne pur vormittags, um vier fings an zu pissen.

Hab ne schöne Line aufm DH gefunden gefunden, den Startsprung hab ich mich heute nicht getraut.
Der Freeride hat auch gut geklappt konnte sogar einen großen table ganz springen. das nächste mal machen otze und ich sektionstraining aufm DH, dwr macht mittlerweile mehr bock als der FR. 

Nach der 1. fahrt aufm FR bin ich fast vor ein Auto gesprungen aber dank guter Reakton auf beiden seiten ging es ohne kontakt aus...


----------



## kleinOtze (13. September 2012)

Willingen war Super... der DH geht immer besser und vor allem schneller und weiter  bis dann mein Schaltwerk gedacht hat: "Och warum nicht mal ne Runde Tango mit der Kassette tanzen!?!?" und dann war's fürs erste vorbei mit DH ... Hab mir dann ein Beef Cake 8 geliehen und schwärme ja schon etwas von den 200mm  damit konnte ich noch weiter springen und schneller fahren ... Hmmm was mach ich nur ... ich glaub ich spare mal etwas und evtl. steht dann ja auch mal ein DHler in meiner Garage.


----------



## schlabberkette (14. September 2012)

hört sich nach spass in willingen an!!
aber wo kann man auf der freeride vor ein auto springen rigger?


----------



## rigger (14. September 2012)

Nicht auf der freeride, auf dem stueck strasse zum lift, da ist ja rechts nach der "bruecke" son kleiner huegel wo man auf die strasse springen kann, als ich grad am springen war rief karsten das da ein auto kommt...


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. September 2012)

Wenn man hier die ganzen Dinge liest, wird man ja ganz neidisch Der Schlabber in LaBlanc, Karsten fährt nach Finale,Rigger in Willingen und fünf meiner Kumpels fliegen Sonntag für 10 Tage nach WhistlerGibt es ja in der nächsten Zeit also genügend bewegte Bílder im Videobereich und die Verletzungsgefahr beim schauen in nicht so hoch
Gruß aus dem Pott und viel Spaß allen auf dem Bike


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. September 2012)

na das klingt doch super mit Willingen! Ausser das mit dem Auto...

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. September 2012)

wer hat denn sonntag noch lust und zeit bei herrlichstem bikewetter im teuto ne runde zu drehen?????

wollte um 10.30 im bocketal los....


----------



## jojo2 (14. September 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> ... und fünf meiner Kumpels fliegen Sonntag für 10 Tage nach Whistler



klasse
denen viel spass!

aber du hattest ja schon geschrieben, dass wenn dein sohn alt genug ist, du auch mal wieder nach whistler fliegst.
also wahscheinlich schon bald...


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. September 2012)

Den werden sie haben und ich mach dann nachher die Bewegtbild-Therapie Sichten und schneiden des Filmmaterials Also die interaktive Reise aus der Ich-Sicht in voller Länge und wie du schon richtig schreibst, wenn die Kinder das Alter haben, wo es es sich richtig lohnt, genieße ich es dann doppelt
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## kleinOtze (14. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> klasse
> denen viel spass!
> 
> aber du hattest ja schon geschrieben, dass wenn dein sohn alt genug ist, du auch mal wieder nach whistler fliegst.
> also wahscheinlich schon bald...



Sohn...alt genug...???

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Tyler-McCaul-and-Jackson-Goldstone,15270/Geemilnermedia,8127


----------



## kleinOtze (14. September 2012)

Willingen


----------



## jojo2 (14. September 2012)

noch 2 x 
und du hast es raus
mutig genug bist du ja
sehr schön

ohne protektoren an den armen?
weißt du nicht, wie das enden kann...
und die jungs hier haben extra so schöne bilder mit ihren protektoren reingesetzt
tststs lass das mal den schlabber sehn


----------



## scott-bussi (14. September 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wer hat denn sonntag noch lust und zeit bei herrlichstem bikewetter im teuto ne runde zu drehen?????
> 
> wollte um 10.30 im bocketal los....



Ich, ich, ich!

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## enduro pro (14. September 2012)

na dann, kommst du bocketal....


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. September 2012)

Ich auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ankume (15. September 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> na dann, kommst du bocketal....


 
hi
wo ist das bocketal denn???????????
mfg


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. September 2012)

http://ibbtown.com/2010/10/19/wir-fahrn-ins-bocketal/

alles klar ?


----------



## enduro pro (15. September 2012)

TB...du sollst doch keine videos aus deinem partykeller posten..... 

 den FB hört man deutlich raus


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2012)

gut, dass der text drunter steht.
also ich weißt jetzt, wo das bocketal liegt.
am boden


----------



## scott-bussi (15. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> gut, dass der text drunter steht.
> also ich weißt jetzt, wo das bocketal liegt.
> am boden



Nein, jojo!

Das Bocketal vom Teutobiker liegt nicht an Boden sonder ganz tief darunter!!
Quasi unter Tage!!


----------



## enduro pro (15. September 2012)

leider falsch scotty....da gibbet nix für den TB...

bocketal ist ein stück heimat und jeder weiß wo das ist  da wo's am schönsten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> bocketal ist ein stück heimat und jeder weiß wo das ist  da wo's am schönsten ist




oh christoph
ich wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten
also nochmal
das bocketal in diesem lied so schön beschrieben
liegt bestimmt am boden  see ihr lieben



habt ihr auch schon so´ne nachricht bekommen:
"du wurdest zitiert"
cool
ich wurde zitiert
ich

aber es geht ja um dich lieber enduro
schöne heimat hast du da

mannomann


----------



## enduro pro (15. September 2012)

jojo, komm doch zu uns...hier gibt es immer mal wieder ne schöne hütte zu kaufen und mit dem FB verdienst du genug geld und kannst die sitzungen auf's bike verlegen


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2012)

jo
haben wir auch schon überlegt

wird bestimmt nicht mehr lang dauern und die berge werden unsere heimat

der hund ist gestorben 
und das letzte kind wird bestimmt bald das haus verlassen
dann - so sagt der rabbi - beginnt das leben


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2012)

aus jedem tal führt auch ein weg nach oben
und ist erstmal die talsohle durchschritten 
dann
[ame="http://vimeo.com/49435604"]Abgehn- Video on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ankume (15. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> http://ibbtown.com/2010/10/19/wir-fahrn-ins-bocketal/
> 
> alles klar ?


 wo??????
gasthaus bocketal 
im bocketal 12


mtb treffen
mfg


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2012)

@jojo2       @enduro pro       @scott-bussi       @Teuto Biker       @kleinOtze       @Der Cherusker       @schulte69       @Totoxl 
guten tag
ich hoffe, es geht euch gut
ich wollt nur mal hallo sagen
ich weiß zwar nicht, wofür das mal gut sein kann
aber so kann man       @schlabberkette und       @Ketta
und       @rigger 
mal hallo sagen und     @diddie40 auch 

cool
und tschüss       @...

ach wenn ihr wirklich eine nachricht von mir bekommen habt
alos sozusagen einen aufruf, dann
noch einen hinterher
fdahrt mehr ...
das ist sowas von...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_Si6Jg8-ds&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## enduro pro (15. September 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2012)

hat wohl noch nicht richtig funktioniert
soll ein neues supertolles feature im forum sein..
hmmm
okay
sorry


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. September 2012)

@jojo haste mich vergessen???


----------



## enduro pro (15. September 2012)

wer ist denn morgen um 10.30 alles am start???
lebt der zico noch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo (15. September 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> @jojo haste mich vergessen???



jojo2 meinste wohl

J.


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2012)

jojo schrieb:


> jojo2 meinste wohl
> 
> J.



klasse!
und grüße  
an den echten jojo




nene pascal dich habe ich nicht vergessen
aber nerven wollt ich dich nicht
du hast bestimmt besseres zu tun 
als hier rumzuhängen

so ich hab jetzt alles für morgen gepackt
morgen ist nach langer zeit mal wieder willingen dran
noch wer da?

häi schulte 69
wir sehn uns ja morgen aber:
ihr habt ja einen spannenden thread in wuppertal 
was man da alles so erfährt


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. September 2012)

Bin morgen auch um 10.30 im bocketahl;-))


----------



## Totoxl (15. September 2012)

Doch hat geklappt. Ich habe eine Benachrichtigung erhalten das ich hier erwähnt werde...


----------



## kleinOtze (16. September 2012)

@jojo2 ... wurde auch benachrichtigt, dass ich erwähnt wurde. Viel Spaß in Willingen *schnief* war Donnerstag so cool ...


----------



## enduro pro (16. September 2012)

sehr schöne runde heute....wetter gut, biker gut, bier gut...alles richtig gemacht...

FB, wie war's noch mit chantal????


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. September 2012)

jau ,, was ein tag,,,bin nach euch noch 30 km durch teutonien geradelt,,,am waldlehrpfad ist mir aufgefallen das es dort eine frische einschlagstelle gibt,,,,meteorit oder mountainbiker,,,,bin mir nicht ganz sicher,,,,neongelber lack wurde sichergestellt,,,sachdienliche hinweise werden vertraulich behandelt,,,,


----------



## enduro pro (16. September 2012)

hmmmmm.....neon gelb....hmmmm..das könnte der xxxxxx gewesen sein, der wollte heut auch in den wald mit xxxxxxxx und xxxxx....


vielleicht war er das....


----------



## enduro pro (16. September 2012)

scotty, wie war deine wanderung heute???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (16. September 2012)

Mal was von Donnerstag...


----------



## scott-bussi (17. September 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> scotty, wie war deine wanderung heute???




Welche Wanderung???


Ich konnte ja noch fahren,nur nicht mehr schalten. 
Also Kette von Hand aufs große Ritzel und dann los.
Ging eigentlich ganz problemlos und ich bin sogar noch hinter euch her gefahren, habe mir dann aber überlegt das es ziemlich doof ist evtl. vom nassen Dreieck aus laufen zu müssen. 

Aber irgendwie will die RF-Kurbel bei mir nicht so richtig funzen


----------



## enduro pro (17. September 2012)

bring dein bike doch mal zum profi zum durchchecken 









































ich hätte am mittwoch abend zeit


----------



## jojo2 (17. September 2012)

wenn engel reisen...
hatte karsten gestern in willingen gesagt.
jetzt weiß ich wieder, was das bedeutet. 
richtig schön war´s! nette leute, sonnenschein, keine schlangen am lift.
das fahren war schön und hat spass gemacht und viel tolles und schönes gab´s zu sehen.

und wieder einmal hat sich bestätigt, 
dass ein rad nicht auf den charakter seines fahrers schließen lässt. 
so ist auch das norco aurum ein schönes rad. 
kann man versuchen sein ego mit aufzublasen - hält aber nich lange.
wenn man´s kann, kann man damit aber auch über jeden double hinweggleiten 
wie der norco-team-fahrer gestern - coole nummer und wenn man dann noch so ein entspannter typ bleibt - astrein.

ich (ich!) habe gestern meinen ersten wip probiert. felix und saskia haben mir gesacht, 
wie das geht. noch 10 x willingen und ich hab´s drauf! 
ach, was soll ich sagen: richtig spass hat´s gemacht! 
stinken die gefährte von denen auf der rückfahrt auch immer so
wenn engel reisen   ??


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. September 2012)

morgen ist es wieder soweit,,fb-traumreisen teil 3,,,,,,,6 biker,,,,1 ziel,,,,wir haben die gps-daten vom diesjährigen blast epic race,,,,,soll technisch der hammer sein,,,,,,,


----------



## enduro pro (17. September 2012)

viel spaß TB....

hier auf vielfachen wunsch der gewohnte sonntagstermin...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13379


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. September 2012)

hehe!
Also stinkende Engel..., gibts bestimmt! Ich hatte scheinbar einen in der großen Sporttasche gestern.

Und ja, das war richtig gut gestern (für uns ja auch vorgestern). Deine Whips sehen im Video schon richtig gut aus und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wir dafür noch 10 x dahin müssen.

Ich bin aber gut im Sack heute..., ganz schön kräftezehrend so zwei Tage hintereinander.

Nächstes Wochenende steht? Ich würde das bei gutem Wetter anpeilen, soferns regnet wie bekloppt fällt das aber für mich flach!

PS: GPS Daten bekommste die Tage


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. September 2012)

jau danke enduro,,,,seit 5 minuten haben wir sogar schon ein auto für den trip,,,bei 

ränt ä vän to switzerländ 

gab es ein gutes angebot,,,,


----------



## rigger (17. September 2012)

Ich hättte sonntag bock auf willingen!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. September 2012)

da ist der schlabber grad zu sehen.... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb0kyZvIyOc&feature=related"]Lac Blanc La Roots - YouTube[/nomedia]

na nicht so direkt, aber er schaut sich diese strecke grad an...


----------



## enduro pro (17. September 2012)

noch eines ..

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEqoq1sspU0&feature=related"]lac blanc - la nuts - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## scott-bussi (17. September 2012)

.


----------



## scott-bussi (17. September 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> bring dein bike doch mal zum profi zum durchchecken



Ich kenne keinen, dem ich das anvertrauen würde, Du etwa, bestimmt nicht oder!


Blöd nur, daß der Hauptgrund für meinen Abbruch ein fehlender 10er Imbus war und Pascal mir hinterher am Telefon sagte: Klar hab ich immer mit für meine Hinterachse


----------



## rigger (17. September 2012)




----------



## schlabberkette (17. September 2012)

tjaaaaa........
lac blanc.......
ist trailmäßig schon ne hausnummer

da heißt einer der leichteren trails 'flow'
dagegen ist der singletrail in wibe ein pups!!

la roots' sind wir bei nässe gefahrenen......ohlala
die sprünge bei 'la fat'.....uiuiuiuiiiii
aber am geilsten ist 'la nuts'.....DER dh!!
 @Enduro: ich hab mir die geposteten videos zwar nicht angeguckt, aber mir wird schon schlecht wenn ich mir meine eigenen im nachhinein angucke....was für ein brett....geil!!!
....und ketta die coole sau ist da auch runter 

jetzt ist entspannung angesagt
wir sind im blackforest zum touren fahren
grüße aus freiburg im breisgau von den ketten

@tb und anhang: viel spass und rock'n roll!!


----------



## Totoxl (17. September 2012)

Nächste Woche Donnerstag wollte ich wohl nach WiBe. Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust auf WiBe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. September 2012)

tb, christian und 
die wasserträger
viel spass!


----------



## rigger (17. September 2012)

An könnte sonntag auch nach warstein...


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. September 2012)

@rigger (muss man das so schreiben?  )
Wahrschtain am Sonntag klingt cool, da würd ich mich glatt anschließen wollen! Noch einmal diese Saison das Radl richtig quälen!


----------



## rigger (18. September 2012)

@Papa-Joe :thumbup:


----------



## Prezident (18. September 2012)

auf nach switzerländ heute nacht


----------



## enduro pro (18. September 2012)

die rentnerbääänd fährt nach switzerläääänd....  viel spassss jungs und heile wieder kommen....noch ein tipp...nicht immer alles glauben was euer reiseleiter so sagt  manchmal ist der weg der auf den schilder beschrieben ist der richtige, ne christian    aber ihr wollt ja auch ein paar meter machen 

schlabber, das was die filme zeigen wird in wirklichkeit deutlich schlimmer sein, das ist ja meistens so...aber der film der "nuts" zeigt schon deutlich was da so geht...


----------



## ricobra50 (18. September 2012)

Hallo leute 'Viel Spaß in Schweiz
 !!! Mountainbiken ist....wer später bremst ist länger schnell !!!!


----------



## enduro pro (18. September 2012)

schlabber online...na, wie war das eis


----------



## rigger (18. September 2012)

Oh gott schon über 12000 beiträge hier... 
 @Papa-Joe ich hätte sonntag mehr bock auf willingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (18. September 2012)

Grüßt mir die Heidi Jungs . Und nein ich werde ihr keine Alimente zahlen 

Viel Spaß und haut mal schön einen raus....


----------



## enduro pro (18. September 2012)

jemand lust und zeit morgen den teuto unsicher zu machen???


----------



## Totoxl (18. September 2012)

Lust jede Menge, die Zeit habe ich leider nicht


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. September 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jemand lust und zeit morgen den teuto unsicher zu machen???



Ich schon, hätte aber erst recht spät Zeit. Wenn du also Lust auf nen halben Nightride hast...

 @_rigger_: Warstein wär mir zwar lieber (da günstiger), aber nach Willingen würd ich wohl auch mitkommen. Ich verdiene ne Revanche auf dem DH.


----------



## rigger (18. September 2012)

Yehaa Willingen!!!


----------



## jojo2 (19. September 2012)

andrea und andre
wo seid ihr??
ich mein in dem video
sind wohl nur die u 18 aufgenommen??


mit dem zweiten stück sieht das echt klasse aus 
wie aus einem der älteren clay porter filme
sam hill im dualslalom in usa und so
schade, dass ihr nicht drin seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. September 2012)

watt is mit sonntach...wir bekommen besuch von außerhalb  da müssen noch ein paar bekloppte mitfahren, also anmelden...


----------



## Totoxl (19. September 2012)

Ich darf lecker essen, meine liebe Oma wird 85 Jährchen alt und lädt uns zum Essen ein 

Nächste Woche Donnerstag möchte also keiner nach WiBe? 

Evtl. wollte ich unter der Woche noch mal in den Teuto, wenn einer Zeit hat bitte melden.


----------



## avid49 (19. September 2012)

Ich fahre nach Kitzbühel mit Sohnemann Julian


----------



## Totoxl (20. September 2012)

Auch schön, viel Spaß euch beiden


----------



## enduro pro (20. September 2012)

ein paar verse für den tb...und alle anderen....

was soll ich euch sagen,
gestern hat's sich so zugetragen...
ich war im teuto ne runde peesen, 
und war wohl das einzige menschliche wesen...

das laub und die nadel, sie rieseln vom baum, 
der herbst ist da, man glaubt es kaum...
niesel und regen war mein begleiter,
doch was solls, ich radle weiter...

in der ferne dann ein wohlig gelächter, 
in der almhütte brannt der kamin, mir ging es schon schlechter...
ich trat ein und wart wohl empfangen, 
das weizen war gut und ich duchgehangen... 

so war es gestern im teutowald, 
laßt es euch sagen, ihr seht es bald......selbst


----------



## enduro pro (20. September 2012)

toto, wenn das wetter paßt nächsten mittwoch, da hab ich frei und kann mit dir im teuto radeln...du findest die wege bestimmt nicht mehr allein


----------



## enduro pro (20. September 2012)

sonntagstermin

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13379


----------



## Totoxl (20. September 2012)

Mittwoch könnte passen, Uhrzeit?


----------



## enduro pro (20. September 2012)

mir egal...so gegen mittach???


----------



## Totoxl (20. September 2012)

14.00 würde mir passen. Jetzt noch den Ort und los kann es gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. September 2012)

wanderparkplatz brochterbeck


----------



## Totoxl (20. September 2012)

Ok, Pilz zum Mittag


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. September 2012)

Hi Leutz....fahre am sonntag nach winterberg,jemand lust und laune mitzukommen??


----------



## rigger (20. September 2012)

War die letzten male viel los in wibe?


----------



## enduro pro (20. September 2012)

winterberg???? bei 7° und regenschauern bleib ich lieber im teuto....bei uns soll es nicht regnen...


----------



## schlabberkette (20. September 2012)

ein schönes gedicht, enduro 
im teuto ist es doch (mitunter) am schönsten......

hier unsere impressionen vom rasenrennen in olpe:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/49822794"]http://vimeo.com/49822794[/ame]


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. September 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz....fahre am sonntag nach winterberg,jemand lust und laune mitzukommen??



Jep, wir sind da, wenn das Wetter passt. Aber sieht bisher ja ganz gut aus


----------



## rigger (20. September 2012)

Ok lars und,meine wenigkeit fahren auch nach wibe, sollen wir dich mitnehmen pascal?


----------



## diddie40 (20. September 2012)

schönes filmchen hast du da wieder gedreht
kann man da eigentlich auch sonst in der saison die strecken fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. September 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Ok lars und,meine wenigkeit fahren auch nach wibe, sollen wir dich mitnehmen pascal?


----------



## schlabberkette (20. September 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> schönes filmchen hast du da wieder gedreht
> kann man da eigentlich auch sonst in der saison die strecken fahren?



danke diddie!
nur die nebenstrecke (mitte video) ist ständig befahrbar
die strecke vom rasenrennen ist nur für das event freigegeben/abgesteckt!


----------



## sx2cruiser (20. September 2012)

Ich will auch  also nach WIBE ,möchte mitkommen


----------



## enduro pro (21. September 2012)

keiner mehr im teuto am sonntag   

ich brauche noch hilfe bei meiner aufgabe als tourguide....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. September 2012)

Tja Christoph..., das ist, wenn man anderen das Wetter schlecht machen will...


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> keiner mehr im teuto am sonntag
> 
> ich brauche noch hilfe bei meiner aufgabe als tourguide....



Christoph nicht traurig sein, als Notnagel würden wir Dich doch nehmen!! Falls das Wetter zu schlecht für Wibe ist, kommen wir evtl. doch in den Teuto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. September 2012)

???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. September 2012)

wir werden nicht nur nass, sondern wir frieren uns auch noch den Hintern ab!


----------



## enduro pro (21. September 2012)

???


----------



## rigger (21. September 2012)

Bis 17 uhr 20% regenwahrscheinlichkeit mir 0,1mm. An 17uhr solls regnen.

Gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung...

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. September 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ahhhhh, sag das nicht so laut, dann will der scotty nicht mehr mit
> 
> er ist empfindlich was den allerwertesten angeht


 Es gibt Sachen, die will man garnicht wissen  Klärt das bitte unter euch! 



rigger schrieb:


> Gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung...



Ich erinner dich dann nochmal daran, wenn wir zusammen zitternd im Lift sitzen und merken, was wir alles zu hause vergessen haben


----------



## rigger (21. September 2012)

Mach ich Karsten...


----------



## enduro pro (21. September 2012)

???


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Es gibt Sachen, die will man garnicht wissen  Klärt das bitte unter euch!
> 
> nenene...so war das nicht gemeint..der scotty ist nur ein wenig zimperlich...



Danke für die Richtigstellung!!

Ich hatte schon Angst der Enduro hätte ausgeplaudert, daß er in Saalbach was von mir wollte!! 
Ich habe natürlich abgelehnt. Aber seit dem erzählt er immer so fiese Sachen!!!


----------



## rigger (21. September 2012)




----------



## enduro pro (21. September 2012)

???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (21. September 2012)

hey leute

hier ist mein video vom rasenrennen in olpe nun auch auf mtb-news...
das video nimmt an einem cambattle teil 
das bedeutet,  
dass die besten drei videos tolle preise gewinnen
wenn euch mein video gefällt, dann votet doch einfach mal für mich 
aber bitte auch die anderen videos angucken, wegen der objektivitääät..

also, hier könnt ihr voten :
http://www.froerider.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=207:f7&catid=207:content

hier ist nochmal mein vid:



grüße von den ketten aus dem blackforest........


----------



## rigger (21. September 2012)

Wie heisst das wort? Objektiviwas.... ?? 

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> aber bitte auch die anderen videos angucken, wegen der objektivitääät..



hab ich gemacht!
jedes video vier mal unter vorher festgelegten gesichtspunkten angeguckt
in slomow und fast und alles.

bislang sind schon gute beiträge dabei und auch sehr gute
einer hat das thema verfehlt,
aber die konkurrenz ist schon jetzt nicht schlecht!
ich habe schon einen eindeutigen favoriten 
aber ich wart natürlich noch die noch kommenden beiträge ab und dann
gebe ich meine stimme ab.
(wo denn eigentlich??
aber krieg ich bestimmt noch raus)

so!
jetzt noch den proviant, den nele heute besorgt hat, 
(snickers sind auch reichlich dabei rigger) einpacken
und dann geht´s morgen nach wibbe
an alle die am sonntag in wibbe sind: nehmt euch regensachen mit 
und´n dicken pulli. mann!
cu


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hey leute
> 
> hier ist mein video vom rasenrennen in olpe nun auch auf mtb-news...
> das video nimmt an einem cambattle teil
> ...




Sowas, man kann echt nur 1x voten für Dich!!


----------



## rigger (21. September 2012)

@Pascal du wolltest dich noch melden, Herbert will auch noch mit... 

Ginge aber dann mit anhänger, no problem.


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2012)

Herbert, den gibt´s noch, oder ist der nur eine Legende??


----------



## herby-hancoc (21. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Herbert, den gibt´s noch, oder ist der nur eine Legende??


 
Habe mich nach Wochen aus den Fesseln der 65 Jährigen Domina befreien können


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2012)

Stimmt, da war doch was

Kannst du noch laufen, oder nur breitbeinig?
Kannst Du die Maske schon abnehmen oder hast du noch die Billiardkugel im Mund??
Ha, meine Phantasie geht mit mir durch ...


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2012)

So, zu Sonntag, WiBe:

Ich habe heute mittag mit Pascal gesprochen und gesagt, daß ich fahre und 2 Personen mitnehmen kann.
Scheinbar hat Pascal inzwischen mit Rigger abgemacht, daß er, Faicel, Marc, Herbert usw. mit Rigger fährt.
Müllermilch fährt scheinbar doch nicht mit???

Egal, ich fahre Sonntag selbst. Wenn jemand mit will, einfach melden.
Werde gg. 9:00 los fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (21. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hey leute
> 
> hier ist mein video vom rasenrennen in olpe nun auch auf mtb-news...
> das video nimmt an einem cambattle teil
> ...



Also Andre!
Ich habe mir jetzt die 12 Minuten gegeben und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich die anderen Videos nicht gucken brauche, da ich ich alles gesehen habe Klasse Eindrücke vom Rasenrennen, die Lust auf die Veranstaltung machen und deswegen hast du auf jeden Fall meine Stimme Viel Spaß weiterhin im Schwarzwald
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Ketta (21. September 2012)

# all
vielen dank schonmal für´s voten 
_
# teutonen _& w-taler: 
viel spass im sauerland
...und bringt bikes und knochen heile wieder!!!!!
...und den herbert 

# jens_http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=1025_
das ist echt nett von dir!!!
heute ist leider unser letzter abend im blackforest 
der urlaub ist rum....
aber wir haben uns heute zum abschluss nochmal die "borderline" gegeben.....ne offizielle strecke in freiburg i. breisgau.....oben schotterig, verblockt und steil fast wie am gardasee, danach nur noch flow, kurven und kleine kicker ....einfach geil!!!

grüsse von den ketten!!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (22. September 2012)

Moin Leute, spiele seit meinem Willingentrip mit dem Gedanken mir einen reinrassigen Downhiller 200mm zu kaufen. Sollte nicht in die Preisklasse eines Demo kommen wollte so bis 2600 investieren, da es ein reines Park Rad werden soll. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich bis jetzt das Ghost DH 7000 für 2299 und das Young Talent Industries 2.0 für 2599 (danke für den Tip Rigger)

Bei dem Ghost gefällt mir die Kettenführung sehr gut, die Gabel finde ich allerdings nicht so pralle. Beim YT Teues gefällt mir die Gabel sehr gut. Die anderen Parts vergleiche ich noch wenn ich mal Zeit hab. 

Bin für Tips und Empfehlungen offen.


----------



## Prezident (22. September 2012)

abend zusammen
ich hätte auch richtig lust auf wibe morgen aber irgendwie will mein körper nicht mitmachen


----------



## Prezident (22. September 2012)

ps: schlabber geiles vid vom rasenrennen
geilomat und respekt an euch zwei heizern 
pss: ich kann net schlafen glaub brauch mittlerweile die chaotentruppe von genf dafür


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2012)

oh prezi,,,fehlt dir der gute nacht kuss vom fb ????
ist der enduro jetzt bei den drei fragezeichen???
was für ein bike soll sich der kleinotze kaufen??
darf ich am mittwoch mit innen teuto drin ?????
diese woche jemand richtung bikepark unterwegs ?????
ist das bike vom schlabber immer noch nicht kaputt ?
kaum hier und schon wieder fragen über fragen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (23. September 2012)

seid ihr schon wieder da? wie war`s denn?
ordentlich gerockt und gezockt?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. September 2012)

hey Otze haben ein Ghost Dh im laden stehen...kannste für kleines geld kriegen!!!


----------



## Ketta (23. September 2012)

enduro, die ketten sind auch um 11 dabei, wir lassen dich doch nicht allein im wald stehen


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> seid ihr schon wieder da? wie war`s denn?
> ordentlich gerockt und gezockt?



alle wieder da,gezockt wurde ordentlich.aus dem eigentlichen grund für den weiten weg nach genf ,der hochalpinen tour,ist aber aus mehreren gründen nichts geworden.


----------



## Prezident (23. September 2012)

Genf


----------



## Prezident (23. September 2012)

und Lemme-Touristics


----------



## Prezident (23. September 2012)

genau diese woche was richtig wibe oder willingen unterwegs?????


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. September 2012)

Bist Du schon wieder wach? So früh stehen doch nur Rentner auf würde Tb sagen.


----------



## Prezident (23. September 2012)

klar ohne mich hättet ihr doch den ganzen tag verpennt bin gleich schon wieder auf unserer dh in wuppertal


----------



## Prezident (23. September 2012)

Miss USA, 2x Sweden, Turkish, Australia und kleiner süßer Liliput


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (23. September 2012)

Mein Gott ... in der Gegend muss ich auch mal meinen Drahtesel bewegen


----------



## diddie40 (23. September 2012)

jetzt ist es auch mir klar, warum ihr nicht zum biken gekommen seit.
aber das outfit stimmt
zumindest bei den mädels


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. September 2012)

ich geh jetzt nicht auf die Deteils ein, aber der FB kam sehr gut bei den Mädels an. Selbst nach der unfreiwilligen Sektdusche haben vor allem Miss Australia und Miss Sweden nicht von ihm gelassen.


----------



## rigger (23. September 2012)

Sturzregen in winterberg mit hagel!!!

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## jojo2 (23. September 2012)

okay dann vergiss das mit dem dicken pulli
zieht euch´n zelt über


ihr schweizer. ihr hattet wohl trotzdem spass
cool


----------



## jojo2 (23. September 2012)

also schnell bevor ihr von üblen bedingungen in winterberg 
berichten müsst, ein kurzbericht von gestern
super!
super wetter
super leute
super entspannt
und super viel spass gehabt
gestern in winterberg


----------



## Chefkocher (23. September 2012)

@enduro pro, Schlabberkette, Ketta und Ghostrider84:

Nochmals herzlichen Dank für die heutige geniale Tour durch euren Garten;-) Waren schwer beeindruckt von der hohen Traildichte, wir werden sicherlich gerne öfters dabei sein. Besonderen dank für die viele Rücksichtnahme soll ich vor allem von einer Holden Isolde (Maria) an alle ausrichten, ihr hat es megamässig Spaß gemacht und sie wird die Frauenquote gerne erhöhen, wenn ihr uns denn wieder mitnehmen wollt ;-)

Bis bald 
Marcus und Marcus


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2012)

wo bleiben den nun die üblen berichte von den winterbergern dh-piloten ?


----------



## rigger (23. September 2012)

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (23. September 2012)

Mist, auf dem Bild kommt das furchtbare Wetter ja garnich rüber... Man könnte ja glatt meinen, die Sonne hätte uns den ganzen Tag angelacht. Und die 7 Grad sieht man auch nicht.... Hat sich aber auch mehr nach 17 Grad angefühlt. Ja, ihr habts sicher schon gemerkt, der Rigger hat geflunkert. Dieser Schelm!

Geiles Wetter, geile Streckenbedingungen, keine Verletzten, keine Materialschäden... Fast schon langweilig, wenns nicht so geil gewesen wär!


----------



## schlabberkette (23. September 2012)

ja wie
keine verluste in wibe?
kein material geschrottet?
ist ja echt schon langweilig...
und dann auch noch sonnenschein? bääähhh
der singletrail in wibe macht doch erst bei hagel und sturzregen so richtig spass, oder nicht rigger 

und wir....tja
der chefkocher hat es ja schon beschrieben
wir sind ne geniale runde im teuto gefahren
enduro hat mal wieder schöne trails ausgesucht
eine lockere tour sollte es werden
ghostrider84 und ketta definieren "locker" irgendwie anders 
muss bei ketta an der doppelten portion sahne liegen... 
beim ghostrider84 reicht da ne cola...
chefkocher und vor allem maria haben sich mehr als wacker geschlagen und hatten offensichtlich spass! cool!
den hatten wir auch....

ihr werdet demnächst hoffentlich öfters mit uns durch den wald rocken
ketta würde sich jedenfalls über einen erhöhten frauenanteil definitiv freuen


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2012)

wie jetzt ? doch keinen hagelschaden an den bikes ? keine kollateralschäden ? keinen sonnenbrand ?  wie geil !


----------



## rigger (23. September 2012)

Ein kurzes Vid kommt gleich... 

Edit:


----------



## rigger (23. September 2012)

Jungs und Mädels war ein geiler Tag in Wibe, kompett ohne Regen, ok Arschkalt wars morgends um halb zehn. 

Haben den ganzen Tag den DH gerockt!! 

Keine Stürze meinerseits, technisch war auch alles in Ordnung, Ok Scotty konnts mal wieder nicht lassen und hatte werkzeug in der Hand!


----------



## Prezident (24. September 2012)

scotty? was ging denn diesmal kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2012)

Kaputt? 
Nix!
Nur kleinere Justagearbeiten. Hatte mein Bike bis auf die letzte Schraube zerlegt und mußte nur einige Schrauben nachziehen.

Ok einmal mußte ich die Gabel wieder richten
hatte sich etwas verdreht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2012)

ach scotti,wenn du mal eine schraube locker hast macht das doch auch nichts und eine verdrehte gabel ist immer noch besser zu reparieren wie ein verdrehter fb .
hier ein sammelbild für dich,weil du wieder so fleißig warst,bei 5 stück bekommst du 1 eis an der almhütte.


----------



## rigger (24. September 2012)

Son Werkzeuggürtel stände dem Scotty beim biken auch nicht schlecht. 

Bei scottys fahrstil kann da garnix rausfallen...


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2012)

Da bin ich doch gestern in Wibe den DH runter gefahren und hörte hinter mir so ein wahnsinns Gepolter und Erschütterungen. Da habe ich gedacht.
Uiuiui, da ist aber ein ganz schneller hinter dir. Bin links ran gefahren um den Typen vorbei zu lassen, und dann, 



















war das nur der Rigger!!!
Und ich dachte da kommt ein schneller Biker!!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. September 2012)

ihr mit euerm Kindergelaber........war ein geiler tag und der rigger hat ordentlich dazugelernt..schneid dir mal nee scheibe ab Scotty..nicht flamen sondern Ballern ;-))


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. September 2012)

https://vimeo.com/home/myvideos


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. September 2012)

das war noch geiler wie winterberg DH......Der Ritt auf der kanonenkugel


----------



## rigger (24. September 2012)

Man sieht nix pascal...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2012)

es ist da rigger,,schau genau hin,,,es ist da,,,du mußt es nur sehen...


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> ihr mit euerm Kindergelaber........war ein geiler tag und der rigger hat ordentlich dazugelernt..schneid dir mal nee scheibe ab Scotty..nicht flamen sondern Ballern ;-))



Der rigger hat aber angefangen
so mit Bob der Baumeistergürtel und so

Außerdem bin ich auch schon schneller geworden
und habe einen riesen Trainingsrückstand 
und bin viel älter
und überhaupt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2012)

und du hast den schock von dem einen rennen noch nicht überwunden
und wenn du ironisch redest, musst du dem pascal das übersetzen
[ame="http://vimeo.com/46811497"]MEGA2012CARNAGE on Vimeo[/ame]





und ich freu mich schon auf den herbst
endlich wieder matsch und regen
wie in irland
ich glaub, wenn ich nächstes jahr von hafjell zurückfahr, 
mach ich noch einen schlenker über irland. da gibt´s matsch das ganze jahr über
[ame="http://vimeo.com/44806287"]Trek Gravity Enduro Round 2 - Ticknock woods, Co Dublin on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2012)

selbstverteidigung in einer notwehrsituation auf provokation eines jüngeren fahrers an einem alten sack mit trainingsrückstand dessen leistungssteigerung von niemandem bemerkt und gewürdigt wurde.

richtig scotti ??????


----------



## enduro pro (24. September 2012)

hey chefkocher... gern wieder  war ne super runde und hat allen spaß gemacht...

ihr seit herzlich willkommen, einfach hier weiter mitlesen und die termine verfolgen...irgendwer fährt hier immer und sucht leut's zum mitfahren...und gern kommen wir auch mal zu dir, mußt nur nen termin setzen  und uns schöne neue wege zeigen  

hier bei uns haben wir gestern kja nur an der oberfläche gekratzt, da geht noch deutlich mehr  und die frauenquotenbeauftragte ketta freut sich auch, das ist gut...

mittwoch geht um 14.00 wieder ne runde ab bocketal...


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> selbstverteidigung in einer notwehrsituation auf provokation eines jüngeren fahrers an einem alten sack mit trainingsrückstand dessen leistungssteigerung von niemandem bemerkt und gewürdigt wurde.
> 
> richtig scotti ??????



Genau so ist das!! Du verstehst mich!!

Habe ich schon erwähnt, daß es eine Massenkarambolage auf der DH gab, weil der Herbert ein paar Frauen an der Strecke gesehen hat???

Ach Herbert erzähl das lieber selbst, sonst heißt es wieder der Scotti flamt(??) hier rum.


----------



## rigger (24. September 2012)

Meine Kamera war leider aus...


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2012)

meine nicht!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. September 2012)

Frauen? Wo?

Seid ihr auch in Winterberg gewesen?


----------



## Prezident (24. September 2012)

donnerstag jemand zeit und lust nach wibe? mein ihphön sagt soll trocken bleiben


----------



## rigger (24. September 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Frauen? Wo?



Mit mir im Lift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (24. September 2012)

was für ein dh-stress hier
immer nur dh, deha, deehaaa......

apropos dh
ey jojo
haste schon die 10 euronen für warstein überwiesen?
du weißt schon
wg der rennstrecken dieser welt 

jetzt erst mal was chilliges aus dem schwarzwald


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. September 2012)

kannste eigentlich auch mal was chilliges vom Kettenrace zeigen?
 @rigger: Stimmt! Saskia hat sogar ein Foto gemacht von euch, wenn ich mich recht erinner


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Mit mir im Lift...



Nein, das war der HERBERT!


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jetzt erst mal was chilliges aus dem schwarzwald




Schönes Video! So schön chillig. Gar nicht so wie in Wibe, da wars immer so rockig.


----------



## enduro pro (24. September 2012)

ein  an die ketten...


----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ey jojo
> haste schon die 10 euronen für warstein überwiesen?



logo
aber so wie der scotti grad rüberkommt,
brauch ich glaube ich nicht mehr in meiner altersklasse
antreten - keine chance gegen scotti.
der scheint an riggers supersnickers geschnüffelt zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2012)

... oder ich mach vorher den racekurs mit
(oder den auf der borderline... )
http://www.marcusklausmann.de/fahrtechnikkurse


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> logo
> aber so wie der scotti grad rüberkommt,
> brauch ich glaube ich nicht mehr in meiner altersklasse
> antreten - keine chance gegen scotti.
> der scheint an riggers supersnickers geschnüffelt zu haben




Jojo gegen mich hast Du immer eine Chance!!!!!
Du weißt doch Hunde die bellen beißen nicht.
Was man so hört ist sogar deine Tochter schneller als ich.
(hört man so)
Und der Rigger hat tatsächlich an einem Müsliriegel geknabbert. Ich habs gesehen! Nix Snickers!
Tja nichts ist mehr wie es mal war.
Echt frustrierend!


----------



## Prezident (24. September 2012)

chilliges video schlabbers


----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Jojo gegen mich hast Du immer eine Chance!!!!!
> Was man so hört ist sogar deine Tochter schneller als ich.
> (hört man so)
> 
> Echt frustrierend!




scotti
wenn du langsamer sein solltest als ich,
dann ist die auch schneller als du.


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. September 2012)

Saalbach nachfeier

Auf wunsch von etlichen Mongos werden wir uns am Samstag den 13 Oktober bei Bier Wurst und diversen Spaßgetränken bei mir treffen

Ort : IBBENBÜREN

Zeit: CA 18 UHR

Unkostenbeitrag: 15 

Auch nicht Saalbach fahrer könnten nach( Persönlichkeitsprüfung) teilnehmen

Wer Teinehmen will soll mir bis zum 6 Oktober eine PN schicken oder so!  mir auch *******gal

Bis denne


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> scotti
> wenn du langsamer sein solltest als ich,
> dann ist die auch schneller als du.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2012)

oh scotti,nicht den kopf hängen lassen.
du brauchst dir und der welt nichts beweisen.
konzentriere dich einfach auf das wesentliche beim biken.

obwohl,,,
natürlich ist es echt kacke immer der langsamste zu sein und ausgelacht zu werden.
bestimmt ein komisches gefühl wenn man ganz genau weiß das man der langsamste biker im ganzen park ist.

sollte ein mann deshalb den kopf hängen lassen ??
ich finde schon !!


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2012)

Ey ich war nicht der langsamste!! 
Der Hxxxxt war langsamer, 
Der Pxxx xxe war langsamer und 1 oder2 andere auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2012)

dann stimmt das alles gar nicht ?
das freut mich für dich  scotti !
darauf müssen wir am 13. einen trinken.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. September 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Mit mir im Lift...



hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (24. September 2012)

Wieso bin ich dir denn dann hinten aufgefahren, wenn du schneller warst als ich? 

Aber stimmt, Rigger hat ja wirklich Müsliriegel statt Snickers gegessen... ist mir erst jetzt richtig bewusst geworden... Das ist also sein Geheimnis!


----------



## kleinOtze (24. September 2012)

Also lasst mich mal kurz eine Gleichung aufstellen...

Rigger = Nils + Snickers + Corny

Rigger = Corny

Corny und ich gehen morgen ein Bierchen schlabbern 
Prost!

P.S. Sehr cool den DH in Wibe gefahren @ Corny


----------



## Prezident (24. September 2012)

Corny


----------



## rigger (24. September 2012)

Ne das war kein Corny, das war Sunny ...





Der linke hier auf dem bild hies auch so in so ner komischen serie die ich früher nie schauen durfte.

UND die waren sogar ohne zuckerzusatz und ich hab sogar welche abgegeben!!! 


Hier noch wat fürn Scotty!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (24. September 2012)

Hauptsache du fährst nicht in dem schwuckele weißen Anzug den DH runter ... sonst würd ich mir echt Sorgen machen 8)


----------



## Prezident (25. September 2012)

ich wär dafür wenn mr corny demnächst mit dem weißen anzug auf den downhills unterwegs ist.. wer ist noch dafür?


----------



## Ketta (25. September 2012)

an die mittwochsfahrer: fahrt ihr auch bei regen???


----------



## scott-bussi (25. September 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> N
> 
> 
> Hier noch wat fürn Scotty!!!




O.k. 
das war echt langsam! Aber das war auch die 1. oder 2. Abfahrt.
(Das zur Entschuldigung)

Und ich muß zugeben, der corn.. äh Snick... äh rigger hat echt eine gute Linie gefunden. Da tue ich mich noch schwer mit. Besonders im unteren Teil.


Aber Spass macht´s trotzdem!!!


----------



## rigger (25. September 2012)

Das ist doch die Hauptsache Scotti!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. September 2012)

hi ketta und alle anderen mittwochsfahrer...

ich muß leider absagen...hab mich wohl am sonntag etwas verkühlt und der hals zwickt und der kopf brummt...daher möchte ich morgen nicht fahren gehen...

wenn ihr fahren solltet viel spaß euch....


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Und ich muß zugeben, der corn.. äh Snick... äh rigger hat echt eine gute Linie gefunden.
> 
> !



der rigger 2012

früher auf seinem haibike oft belächelt , 
seit dem er das last hat wird oftmals nur noch hinter ihm her gehächelt.
die snickers gegen cornys getauscht,vielleicht fährt er auch deshalb wie berauscht.


----------



## Prezident (25. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der rigger 2012
> 
> früher auf seinem haibike oft belächelt ,
> seit dem er das last hat wird oftmals nur noch hinter ihm her gehächelt.
> die snickers gegen cornys getauscht,vielleicht fährt er auch deshalb wie berauscht.





sehr gut getroffen tb aber hut ab rigger sieht echt verdammt gut aus was du da mittlerweile fährst


----------



## jojo2 (25. September 2012)

ich glaub nicht, dass es das last ist
ich glaub es liegt daran, dass der seinen stiefel durchgezogen hat 
und nicht beirren lassen
und wenn der scotti so weitermacht
findet der auch wieder den rechten weg und sogar spass

ich fahr mittwoch im regen ketta
aber nich im teuto


----------



## Prezident (25. September 2012)

do keiner lust auf wibe?


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

Wollte ja eigentlich, aber letzte Woche gab es hier keine Interessierten. Jetzt habe ich den Do anderweitig verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (25. September 2012)

Lust schon, aber keine Zeit!


----------



## jojo2 (25. September 2012)

äi toto online?
geh mal auf meine profilseite
da issn video für fiete und die eltern @Totoxl hehe cooles feature

und die andern könnten sich heute abend mal das todtnau video von crossie im ibc.tv angucken


----------



## rigger (25. September 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> hm...



Genau das Foto hat Saskia nicht gemacht!!!   Feicel von ner Frau zu unterscheiden bekomm ich grad so noch hin... 

Feicel hatte mir da grad im Lift erzählt das er Saskia zuerst nicht erkannt hat und sich voll aufgeregt hat was die da so im Weg rum steht...


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> äi toto online?
> geh mal auf meine profilseite
> da issn video für fiete und die eltern @Totoxl hehe cooles feature
> 
> und die andern könnten sich heute abend mal das todtnau video von crossie im ibc.tv angucken



Da sind so viele. Welches?


----------



## jojo2 (25. September 2012)

nur das wo* toto *dran steht is auch für *toto*


----------



## Prezident (25. September 2012)

cooles vid von todtnau
ist der melvin da mitgefahren?!?


----------



## jojo2 (25. September 2012)

soweit ich weiß,
hat der umgesattelt, und dieses teil
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1159969
steht jetzt woanders


----------



## rigger (25. September 2012)

Das Bike war so in Wibe und der Junge hat sich am kleinen Roadgap den lenker verbogen und die hand verstaucht...


----------



## Prezident (25. September 2012)

corny wann dürfen wir dich denn mal auf nem rennen anfeuern?  noch so ne saison und du könntest echt mal in wibe den ixs mitfahren


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

Unser Lütter geht nicht stiften, noch fährt er viel zu gerne mit Papa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (25. September 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Das Bike war so in Wibe und der Junge hat sich am kleinen Roadgap den lenker verbogen und die hand verstaucht...



Verstaucht ist glaub ich noch sehr optimistisch...

Im Oktober kriegen wir doch bestimmt nochmal einen Tag in WiBe hin, oder?


----------



## jojo2 (25. September 2012)

sorry ich nochmal
aber ihr solltet euch auch das video von rogerrobert
aus todtnau angucken frühstückstrainingslauf
der zeigt wie man da fährt
auch wenn man todtnau nicht kennt,
wirkt das schon ziemlich beeindruckend
der fährt die direkte linie


----------



## rigger (25. September 2012)

Was ist eigentlich am 3. Oktober geplant, ist ja Feiertag?

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## Ketta (25. September 2012)

tb und toto was ist mit euch morgen???

jojo: rogerrobert haben wir flüchtg in lac blanc kennengelernt, der gibt auch fahrtechnikkurse http://www.ridingstyle.de/, dann wirst du vielleicht so schnell wie nele


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. September 2012)

ich bin dabei,,,,,soll aber relativ viel regen geben,,,,,,wie spät wo ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. September 2012)

alles klar ketta,,,ich bin pünktlich*........................................................................*


----------



## Ketta (25. September 2012)

pn´s schreiben, dauert schon mal eine weile, da will jedes wort wohl überlegt sein

was ziehst du an wenn´s regnet?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. September 2012)

ich dachte wenn ich morgen beim biken schon nicht schneller wie du sein kann dann wenigstens hier und jetzt.
alle sind so super drauf.
wußtest du schon das die jungs am sonntag mit 10 leuten in winterberg den dh runter sind und keiner letzter war ?
wie machen die das bloß ???
für morgen das richtige outfit  finden wird nicht leicht , bei dem trüben wetter sollte es schon was farbenfrohes  sein,ich vermute mal das es etwas in deprischwarz werden wird.


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

PN ist doof, jetzt bleib ich dumm 

Bei absoluten dauerpissen werde ich es mir wohl nicht geben, alles andere stört mich nicht so sehr. Regenjacke und gut ist es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (25. September 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> tb und toto was ist mit euch morgen???
> 
> jojo: rogerrobert haben wir flüchtg in lac blanc kennengelernt, der gibt auch fahrtechnikkurse http://www.ridingstyle.de/, dann wirst du vielleicht so schnell wie nele



weiß´ ich
aber nele will demnächst jetzt zu klausmann, dann wär mein vorteil also sofort wieder weg


toto
hasse das video gefunden?


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Unser Lütter geht nicht stiften, noch fährt er viel zu gerne mit Papa.


Ja und habe schon etwas dazu geschrieben, aber das ging irgendwie ein wenig unter


----------



## Ketta (25. September 2012)

toto, genau das gleiche hatte ich auch geschrieben, 14h bocketal, bei dauerpissen kneif ich auch


----------



## rigger (25. September 2012)

Stichwort 3. Oktober...


...ist was geplant??


----------



## GreenMary (25. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich habe ich auch mal in diesem sagenumwobenen Forum angemeldet. Ketta, Schlabberkette, Enduro pro und Ghostbiker84 durften wir (Chefkocher und ich) schon am vergangegn Sonntag im Dschungel des Bocketals kennenlernen. War ne richtig klasse Runde mit supernetten Leuten, sind jetzt gerne öfters dabei. Wir freuen uns schon auf die kommenden Termine ;-)


----------



## rigger (25. September 2012)

Dann mal herzlich willkommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (25. September 2012)

tja chefkocher und greenmary
jetzt gibt´s kein zurück mehr

willkommen in der verbalen hölle


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. September 2012)

Oh ja..., selbst einige Kilometer Entfernung können einen nicht von euch abhalten 

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass wir am Freitag noch finale fahren?


----------



## rigger (25. September 2012)

BOAHHHH!!! immer die selbe Leier hier....

... Finale hier, Finale da....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. September 2012)

Hehe, ach Finale ist doch was für Spanier..., oder doch Italiener?! Naja egal, Mailand oder Madrid, hauptsache Italien!


----------



## Prezident (25. September 2012)

eyyy karsten hab ich schon erwähnt das ich mit nach finale fahre? ich verkriech mich irgendwo im gepäckraum *unauffällig*


----------



## schlabberkette (25. September 2012)

...und das runde muss in das eckige...

will sagen
vergesst nicht nicht räder in euren kastenwagen zu packen...


----------



## Prezident (25. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> willkommen in der verbalen hölle



glaub schlabber hat es noch nie zutreffender formuliert


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. September 2012)

Ja Otto..., komm mit! Ein Bett ist noch frei (hoffentlich bereue ich nicht was ich gerade schreibe )

Und schlabber..., Kastenwagen...KaRstenwagen!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (25. September 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Und schlabber..., Kastenwagen...KaRstenwagen!!!



ich dacht dat wär´n sas(k)i(astenwagen).....


----------



## Papa-Joe (26. September 2012)

@rigger: Wenn am 03.10 ne Fahrt nach Winterberg oder Warstein geht, wäre ich wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (26. September 2012)

achtung
nur für insider:

größe L wäre passend


----------



## rigger (26. September 2012)

Ich wäre dann fuer warstein.

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## kleinOtze (26. September 2012)

@GreenMary ... HUHUUUU!

ich bin leider für diese saison raus, was bikeparkbesuche angeht. wenn es passt, werde ich gelegentlich mit euch den tuto unsicher machen. der bau nimmt langsam formen an und da muss ich fast täglich mal ein auge drauf werfen, nicht das ich später ein freiluftscheißhaus habe, weil die baufirma ne wand vergessen hat


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2012)

ne dirtstrecke mit zaun?
scheint ja keine besonders freundliche gegend zu sein, in der du da lebst

ansonsten: möge euch der bau gelingen!


----------



## kleinOtze (26. September 2012)

darf halt nicht jeder auf meinen pumptrack


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. September 2012)

@jojo
wußtest du schon das seit dem die baubranche in einer flaute hängt und der dirt-sport boomt,nicht mehr die bagger an den strecken geklaut werden sondern die dirtstrecken selber?
bau mal im teuto einen kleinen kicker direkt am hermannsweg,so das ihn jeder sieht.
was glaubst du wie lange es dauert bis der weg ist ?
mit dh-strecken das gleiche,jeder will eine haben.
irgendwann willst du den tannen-dh runter und er ist nicht mehr da.
 @kleinOtze
mach den zaun höher


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @jojo
> wußtest du schon das seit dem die baubranche in einer flaute hängt und der dirt-sport boomt,nicht mehr die bagger an den strecken geklaut werden sondern die dirtstrecken selber?
> bau mal im teuto einen kleinen kicker direkt am hermannsweg,so das ihn jeder sieht.
> was glaubst du wie lange es dauert bis der weg ist ?
> ...




ach du schaiße

klein otze mach den bloß höher
is ja echt kakke
mannomann!
klauen die die strecken und die guten wege und die kicker
oh backe wo soll das nur hinführen?

das wird auch unsere sprache verändern
dann gibt´s bald kein "der weg ist das ziel" mehr
wenn alle wege weggeklaut sind
oder
stell dir vor, du gehst innen wald und keiner is da
ach du...
ne!  
ich fahr jetzt gleich innen wald
solange noch einer da is

und ich würd euch raten:
macht das gleiche 
bevor er weg is
cu!


----------



## rigger (26. September 2012)

Schade Otze!! Aber viel Glück beim Bau, ich komm auch wohl zum Richtfest!! 

Ich hab jetzt mal den ins auge gefasst, Moveo und Leatt passen mir nicht so recht...





So einer müsste mir in XL eigentlich passen.

 @jojo und schlabber da ihr ja für warstein fürs rennen gemeldet seid wärs doch ideal da vorher nochmal zm training hinzufahren...


...z.B. am 3. oktober...


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. September 2012)

das war heute hart,,,,,,,
kein wunder ich hatte ja auch mein hardtail mit,,,,da war ja klar das die ketta bergab viel schneller ist,,,,,,,aber,,,,,,bergauf auch,,,da hatte ich nicht mit gerechnet,,,,,,,,noch schlimmer ist das mir dafür keine ausrede einfällt,,,,,,,
das ist  heute hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2012)

bester @rigger - das ist im prinzip bestimmt eine saugute idee
saugute ideen werden von der menschheit immer erst viel zu spät als solche erkannt
ich brauch noch ein paar tage innere einkehr um zu verstehn. 
wenn ich verstanden habe, kehre ich zurück

so wie ich heute auch aus dem wald zurückgekehrt bin.
das war heftig heute. 
ich war der schnellste - bergab wie bergauf. wie immer eigentlich
also nix besonderes, aber
keine kicker! nich einer!
tb hat also recht. und ich glaub das ende ist nah. das war schon recht entsetzlich.
das einzig erbauliche war das grab meines hundes an dieser wunderschönen stelle 
im wald. das habe ich fotografiert. aber sonst? nich ein kicker!!

das erinnert mich hieran
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1047320
das ende ist nah!
vanitate!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. September 2012)

ich habe es doch gesagt,,,wir haben heute auch einen ganz bestimmten trail gesucht,,,,und??? weg!!!!!
besuchen sie den teuto solange es noch geht,solange er noch steht.


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2012)

sach mal
warum is miss marple eigentlich weg?
ich wollte noch fragen: was macht die eigentlich hier
aber was ist schon "hier" ?
is bestimmt auch bald we


----------



## Totoxl (26. September 2012)

Die Kicker geklaut geht ja noch, stell dir mal vor die Landung ist weg, dann springt man ja quasi in die Unendlichkeit und wird ein teil der Geschichte...


----------



## rigger (26. September 2012)

Bis zur unendlichkeit und noch viel weiter...

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## Ketta (26. September 2012)

tb, für mich war es heute auch hart, bergauf schneller zu sein als du

und es war hart, dass toto gekniffen hat, bei dem schönen, trockenen, sonnigen wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sach mal
> warum is miss marple eigentlich weg?




die kümmert sich um die sache.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. September 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> tb, für mich war es heute auch hart, bergauf schneller zu sein als du



wenn das der fb erfährt,,,,,,,nicht auszudenken


----------



## Totoxl (26. September 2012)

Ich war fleißig. Habe Lenker Pedale und Felgen entlackt.
Ergebnis


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Die Kicker geklaut geht ja noch, stell dir mal vor die Landung ist weg, dann springt man ja quasi in die Unendlichkeit und wird ein teil der Geschichte...



häi!
das reisepaket hätte ich gerne!
das klingt ja ma interessant


schönes fahrrad
warste damit heute auch im sturzregen unterwegs?
der lack is ja komplett we


----------



## Totoxl (26. September 2012)

Morgen soll es mal wieder bewegt werden, bin ja ein wenig ängstlich, wegen der Traildiebe.


----------



## ricobra50 (26. September 2012)

Totoxl- richtig gut ! schönes fahrrad


----------



## Totoxl (26. September 2012)

Danke Richi


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. September 2012)

sieht clean aus. Top!


----------



## Papa-Joe (26. September 2012)

Clean? Der Rahmen ist doch fast so schmutzig wie meiner!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. September 2012)

schwarz scheint die farbe für die saison 2013 zu werden,,der ghostrider,der ricobra,der schlabber,der toto,icke sümmes .
schick.
häb ick noch äin vergierten ?? häv noch äiner nen schwates fahrrad ??


hier noch was schickes,,50 km downhill am stück,,,,http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/utah-mountainbiken-auf-dem-whole-enchilada-trail-a-856793.html

genau das richtige zum träumen ,,

kommt einer mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (27. September 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Die Kicker geklaut geht ja noch, stell dir mal vor die Landung ist weg, dann springt man ja quasi in die Unendlichkeit und wird ein teil der Geschichte...



stellt euch mal vor, der kicker und die landung sind weg  ... dann fährt man nur noch durch unendliche flats ... und das ist ja fast wie rennradfahren ... 

ich auf nem rennrad -> NIEMALS werde ich ein held in strumpfhosen!!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (27. September 2012)

teuto biker schrieb:


> kommt einer mit ?



dabei!


----------



## Chefkocher (27. September 2012)

Derzeit zwar noch hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit draussen, doch das wird noch,also....wer von euch düst am WE durch den Teuto?
Letzten Sonntag wars so genial...GreenMary und ich könnten schon wieder....äh fahren


----------



## scott-bussi (27. September 2012)

Ich, ich, ich,
wenn´s Wetter paßt!


----------



## Prezident (27. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier noch was schickes,,50 km downhill am stück,,,,http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/utah-mountainbiken-auf-dem-whole-enchilada-trail-a-856793.html
> 
> genau das richtige zum träumen ,,
> 
> kommt einer mit ?



wann gehts los?


----------



## Prezident (27. September 2012)

da durfte der prezi heute in wibe auf der giro und fourcross ordentlich schlamm schlucken von ner weiblichen fahrerin, man war die schnell 
dafür lief es auf dem dh dann umso besser


----------



## rigger (27. September 2012)

Video?

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## Prezident (27. September 2012)

video gibt es leider nicht
aber das demo liegt satt auf der strecke und bügelt ohne zu murren nen ungewollten flatdrop am 1. steinfeld weg
trotz regen und schlamm klebten die reifen ordentlich am boden
mein specialized macht dir konkurenz corny


----------



## scott-bussi (27. September 2012)

Demo ist ja wie mit Autopilot fahren!!
Draufsetzen, Lenker festhalten und runter. Den Rest macht das Demo:
Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweiiiiiiiiiiiiiling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. September 2012)

@prezi Mittwoch willingen oder warstein?

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## Prezident (27. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Demo ist ja wie mit Autopilot fahren!!
> Draufsetzen, Lenker festhalten und runter. Den Rest macht das Demo:
> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweiiiiiiiiiiiiiling!



Genau das richtige für mein Fahrstil Scotty


----------



## rigger (27. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Demo ist ja wie mit Autopilot fahren!!
> Draufsetzen, Lenker festhalten und runter. Den Rest macht das Demo:
> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweiiiiiiiiiiiiiling!



Ja beim Kona gibts immer was zu tun da wird einem nie langweilig!!


----------



## Prezident (27. September 2012)

ich muss leider mittwoch arbeiten sonst wär ich sofort dabei 
ich schreib gleich mal ne pn an unsere dispo eventl bekomm ich ja doch frei 
nächsten sa hätte ich mal wieder frei falls bei euch irgendwas geht


----------



## rigger (27. September 2012)

Nächsten Sa hab ich noch Restalk...


----------



## Prezident (27. September 2012)

meinte nächste woche... los bikepark-action rigger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. September 2012)

Ich auch....


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> wann gehts los?




ich hätte einen flug am 17.06.2013 für 847 euronen am start.
rückflug wäre am 24.06.


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2012)

allen finalisten (hach ich wortakrobat)
eine gute reise!
und viel spasss!


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> ungewollten flatdrop am 1. steinfeld weg



jetzt muss ich doch noch mal nachfragen:
du hast oben an der absprungkante vom 1. steinfeld abgezogen 
und bist unten auf dem weg gelandet?


----------



## schlabberkette (28. September 2012)

demo verleiht flllüüüügel


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2012)

aber dann braucht man dafür auch einen flugschein?


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2012)

jetzt mal sektionstraining:
ich hab noch mal nachgeguckt



ich spring von dem mittleren langen stein etwas links von dessen rechter außenkante ab und 
lande dann relativ links mit dem vorderrad so´n meter vor dem weg... das ist im rahmen meiner möglichkeiten.
prezi ist dann sicherlich ganz rechts von dem mittleren stein abgesprungen und auf dem weg gelandet...
upps. ich glaub, mein rad hätte mir da echte schwierigkeiten gemacht. 
ich willl auch ein demo!

wo springt ihr ab?


----------



## rigger (28. September 2012)

Wie hier bei 4.40 im Video, da sieht man welche die das Überspringen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> allen finalisten (hach ich wortakrobat)
> eine gute reise!
> und viel spasss!



 Danke lieber Jojo! Und Gruss an Nele!

Habe gestern noch mitm Otto über das Steinfeld gesimst..., hab ich noch nie so drüber nachgedacht, da zu springen. Habs zwar immer gesehen aber gedacht, das schaffe ich eh nicht. Sieht im Video aber echt "locker" aus, was man da so machen muss...


----------



## Prezident (28. September 2012)

zum 1. Steinfeld nochmal...
also bin mit dem Vorderrad im Flat gelandet Hinterrad war noch wahrscheinlich in der Landung
das ist nur passiert weil ich mich vor ner weiblichen Fahrerin beweisen wollte was aber so ziemlich nach hinten losging
das war kein gutes Gefühl da unten zu landen 
aber wenn man da leicht abzieht (wie im video) ist es deutlich einfacher die Brocken zu überfahren und man merkt die kaum noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> das ist nur passiert weil ich mich vor ner weiblichen Fahrerin beweisen



lieber sterben als von der damenwelt ausgelacht zu werden,dass sind noch  männer !


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. September 2012)

oh ooohhhh..., so handhabt der das auch in manchen Buslinien..., gerade die, die zur Uni fahren und sehr mädelslastig sind. Im Drift einen Gelenkbus fahren..., hat noch keiner geschafft!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2012)

hast du zufällig einen dienstplan vom prezi ?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. September 2012)

ne, aber kannst mein Bärenticket haben

Aber wäre mal ne Maßnahme! Kiste Bier mit in den dicken Benz nehmen und direkt hinters Fahrerhäuschen setzen


----------



## rigger (28. September 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2012)

tb
ich hab mal nach bärenticket gegoogelt


----------



## Prezident (28. September 2012)

bärenticket= für aktive ab 60 man soll damit sogar ermäßigung im swingerclub erhalten hat mir ein rentner mal erzählt
also genau das richtige für den fb


----------



## rigger (28. September 2012)

was geht denn jetzt am 3. Willingen? Kommen die Ketten mit?


----------



## Prezident (28. September 2012)

hab mir gestern den web-rip von where the trail ends runtergeladen
sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (28. September 2012)

Link gerne per PN Prezi, kaufen werd ich den nicht, so gut isser nicht...


----------



## Totoxl (28. September 2012)

Wann und wo geht es Sonntag los? Möchte auch gerne eine runde im Teuto drehen.


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2012)

Ich will auch in den Teuto,
kann aber nur morgen!
Wer kommt morgen mit?
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel! Aber nicht vor 10:00!!!!


----------



## Totoxl (28. September 2012)

Scotti, deine neue Sig ist ein wenig dezent ausgefallen. Geht es nicht ein wenig plakativer?


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2012)

Klar!

Vater Downhill im Himmel, geheiligt werde dein Bike, 
dein Table komme, dein Anlieger geschehe,
wie auf der Bahn so auch auf der Supercrossstrecke,
gib unser tägliches Öl und vergib uns unsere Drängeleien.
Wie auch wir vergeben den langsamen Bikern. 
Führe uns nicht zu den Dirtern und erlöse 
uns von den Rennradfahrern, 
denn dein ist der Backflip, der Whip und der 360° 
in Ewigkeit - Amen!


----------



## Totoxl (28. September 2012)

deutlich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (28. September 2012)

Scotti wird dein kona gg ein scalp ausgetauscht?


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb
> ich hab mal nach bärenticket gegoogelt



und jojo erzähl,brauchen wir ein bärenticket ?


----------



## Totoxl (28. September 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> bärenticket= für aktive ab 60 man soll damit sogar ermäßigung im swingerclub erhalten hat mir ein rentner mal erzählt
> also genau das richtige für den fb



Bei Swingerclub und Bärenticket denke ich an die 70er/80er
Heute sollte es wohl ein Schneckenticket sein 

Ich gehe jetzt erst mal meine schmutzigen Hände waschen


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Scotti wird dein kona gg ein scalp ausgetauscht?



würde ich nicht machen scotti,ich finde die glatze steht dir.

 @TOTO
das ist aber eine haarige deutung


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2012)

ich könnte kotzen,,,,,,,

http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/ib...-Wald-in-Laggenbeck-raeumen-_arid,120973.html


----------



## Totoxl (28. September 2012)

Immer das gleiche, gibt es irgendwo den kompletten Text?


----------



## rigger (28. September 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch wieder ein paar mehr Kids vorm pc...


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2012)

der komplette text mit video steht doch auf der seite,,,ich war  öfter bei den jungs und hab mir angeschaut was die so machen,,,alle super drauf und nett ,,alle super stolz auf ihren spielplatz ,,,der wald sah immer aus wie geleckt,,keine anwohner oder weiß der geier,,,,,,,,stört es vielleicht einen dieser helden in grün ? keine ahnung,,noch nicht !


----------



## Totoxl (28. September 2012)

Bei mir steht das ich den kompletten Text lesen kann, wenn ich mich registriert habe


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2012)

vor 40 jahren habe ich völkerball auf der strasse gespielt,
fußball auf baugrundstücken, am beilbach haben wir unsere hütten gebaut
und´n ofen gemauert. wir waren immrr 10 bis - na - 25 kinder

kein wunder, dass bei diesen erwachsenen heute 
keine kinder mehr geboren werden wollen
warum ziehen die nich in die usa, z.b. nach kalifornien, da können die hohe zäune um ihre siedlungen bauen. 
die kinder könnten in ruhe hinter den zäunen spielen 
und diese knalltüten wären endlich weggesperrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (28. September 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Saalbach nachfeier
> 
> Auf wunsch von etlichen Mongos werden wir uns am Samstag den 13 Oktober bei Bier Wurst und diversen Spaßgetränken bei mir treffen
> 
> ...



Bei dir im Keller @herby-hancoc??


----------



## herby-hancoc (28. September 2012)

Ne im Wintergarten


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2012)

*Beschwerde bei der Stadt: Biker mÃ¼ssen Wald in Laggenbeck rÃ¤umen*

In  Laggenbeck ist das Gebiet als "Sandkuhle" oder "GoldhÃ¼gel"  bekannt. Seit dem Jahr 2010 verbringen dort viele Jugendliche sportlich  auf zwei RÃ¤dern ihre Freizeit. Sie stÃ¶ren niemanden, machen keinen LÃ¤rm -  und trotzdem hat sich jemand bei der Stadt Ã¼ber sie beschwert.  Ergebnis: Radfahren ist dort nun bei Strafe verboten. 


 

1 von 2

Foto: IVZ


Tolle  Bikes haben sie, fahren dÃ¼rfen sie aber nicht mehr. Schlimmer noch: Am  Samstag mÃ¼ssen sie schippen und ihren Dirt-Bike-Park im Wald wieder  abbauen. Marco Richter (15), Chris Attermeier (18) und Liam Lukas (15;  v.l.) sind nicht begeistert ... Peter Henrichmann


 Laggenbeck.  âWie wir das finden? Dat iss fÃ¼rân Arsch. KÃ¶nnen Sie ruhig schreiben!â,  Stefan FeldkÃ¤mper ist 20 Jahre plus. Und er ist sauer. Wie 30 andere  Radfahrer â sie selbst nennen sich Biker (von englisch Bike = Fahrrad) â  auch. Ihr kleines Paradies im Wald in Laggenbeck, ihr Treffpunkt zum  Biken, am Samstag mÃ¼ssen sie da alles abbauen. Plattmachen. Einebnen.  Wegbuddeln. Traurig ...
 âForrestâ, noch so ein englisches Wort (es steht fÃ¼r Wald) aus der  Sprache der Jugend. âForrestâ nennen die Radfahr-Kids ihren Treff. In  Laggenbeck ist das Gebiet als âSandkuhleâ oder âGoldhÃ¼gelâ bekannt. Nahe  dran am Sportplatz und SchieÃstand, Alstedder StraÃe, ein bisschen  HÃ¼gel rauf und HÃ¼gel runter, nur 100 Meter unter dicken Eichen und  Buchen laufen, schon ist man da. Seit dem Jahr 2010 verbringen dort  viele Jugendliche sportlich auf zwei RÃ¤dern ihre Freizeit. Mit ihren  Spezial-RÃ¤dern, mit Helm, Brille, RÃ¼ckenschutz und Handschuhen dÃ¼sen sie  die HÃ¼gel rauf â und wieder runter â rasen auf Sprungschanzen zu, heben  ab und landen viele Meter weiter wieder sicher auf dem Boden. Meistens  ...
                               Werbung                          




 âDie Jungs haben sich die Ecke hier im Wald selbst gesuchtâ, sagt  Thomas Attermeier, ein engagierter Vater. Und sie haben einen Bauern  gefragt, ob sie dÃ¼rfen. Der Landmann hat ein Auge zugedrÃ¼ckt.
 Also haben Marco, Chris, Liam und 30 weitere Fahrradbegeisterte  einige wenige Hundert Quadratmeter Wald mit Schippe und Schubkarre ein  bisschen aufgehÃ¼bscht. Machen sie Krach? Nein! Machen sie Dreck? Nein!  âIm Gegenteilâ, sagt Mutter Elke Lukas: âDie Jungs nehmen sogar noch den  MÃ¼ll von anderen Leuten mit.â
 Was also spricht gegen Radfahren im Wald, gegen diesen Treff, der  Biker auch aus der weiteren Region nach Laggenbeck lockt? Es hat sich  jemand beklagt. Irgendwer hat sich beschwert. Bei der Stadt IbbenbÃ¼ren.
 Damit fÃ¤ngt das Elend an: âEs hingen plÃ¶tzlich Schilder von der Stadt  hier, dass die Benutzer sich melden sollenâ, erinnert sich Markus  Bogena. Auch sein Sohnemann fÃ¤hrt hier, und Papa hat sich reingehÃ¤ngt  und (gute) GesprÃ¤che mit der Stadt gefÃ¼hrt. Genutzt hat es nichts: Das  GelÃ¤nde im Wald (es gehÃ¶rt wohl mehreren Bauern, ein Teil auch der  Stadt) muss gerÃ¤umt werden. Versicherungsfragen, was ist, wenn was  passiert â plÃ¶tzlich ist alles kompliziert. Und Radfahren verboten.  Schriftlich. Bei Strafe.
 Liam Lukas versteht das nicht: âHier treffen sich viele Leute allen  Alters. Das ist toll hier, ein fester Anlaufpunkt, hier sind viele  Freundschaften entstanden.â Liam und andere haben viel Arbeit  reingesteckt, bis alles fertig war zum Biken: âJetzt mÃ¼ssen wir abbauen.  Wir machen das auch. Aber es macht mich schon traurig.â Was er sich  wÃ¼nscht von der Stadtverwaltung, das weiÃ auch Marco Richter (15) ganz  genau: âDass wir unterstÃ¼tzt werden. Dass wir einen Ort zum Fahren  finden.â
 Und wenn nicht? Dann werden die Eltern wieder mit dem Nachwuchs durch  die Lande fahren â mÃ¼ssen: nach OsnabrÃ¼ck, Greven, MÃ¼nster.
 Video: mazzTV

Waldpiste in Laggenbeck muss zurÃ¼ckgebaut werden

1 von 1





*Das Ziel: Mit dem BÃ¼rgermeister sprechen*
âWir  stehen voll dahinterâ, sagt Thomas Attermeier stellvertretend fÃ¼r viele  Eltern, die das sportliche Hobby ihrer Kinder sehr gut finden und  unterstÃ¼tzen. Die Stadt IbbenbÃ¼ren hingegen ist in Zugzwang, verweist  auf das bestehende Landschaftsschutzgebiet und die erheblichen Gefahren  fÃ¼r die Nutzer der Anlage. Also: abbauen. Das Problem lÃ¶sen, so lautet  das Ziel fÃ¼r die Zukunft: Vater Markus Bogena sagt, dass ihm von der  Stadtverwaltung âGesprÃ¤chsbereitschaftâ signalisiert worden ist.  Stadtsprecher AndrÃ© Hagel habe zugesichert, dass man sich bemÃ¼hen will,  eine andere LÃ¶sung fÃ¼r die Radfahr-Kids zu finden. Am Mittwoch, 10.  Oktober, ist ein Termin fÃ¼r ein GesprÃ¤ch mit dem BÃ¼rgermeister geplant.



ich wette um ein weizenbier das der beschwerdefÃ¼hrer ein jÃ¤ger ist,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2012)

Watt´n fürn Scalp?
Wo soll ich den denn her nehmen?
So ohne vollständige Frisur wird das aber ein trauriger Scalp

Und außerdem, warum sollte ich mein Kona gegen ein Haarteil eintauschen??
Da kann man doch nix mit machen.
o.k. Staub wischen vielleicht.

Ne, ne, auf Ideen kommt der Rigger


----------



## rigger (28. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe da mal ein paar Fragen:
> Bin 1,89m groß, ist das Scalp in M noch o.k. oder auf jeden Fall L zu empfehlen?
> Und 2. lohnt es den CC DB zu nehmen statt dem Vivid?
> 
> Leider gibt es den Rahmen nicht mehr in allen Größen und Farben mit dem DB.




Hier direkt ausn Nukeproof Scalp Thread....


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2012)

agent rigger


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2012)

Der Freund meiner Schwester, davon ein Neffe und dessen Sohn interessiert sich für so´n Teil. Für den hab ich mal nachgefragt. Hat sich aber inzwischen erledigt.

Ich hab doch grad mein Kona neu aufgebaut und aufwändig neu designt.
Warum sollte ich es tauschen?


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. September 2012)

@scott-bussi: Deinen Skalp könnte man als Fensterleder benutzen!


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> @scott-bussi: Deinen Skalp könnte man als Fensterleder benutzen!



Du mit deiner Schambehaarung im Gesicht ...
Außerdem höchstens als Polierlappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (28. September 2012)

Danke TB


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2012)

Um mal wieder auf die wichtigen Punkte zu kommen:

Mein Sonntagstermin ist gerade ausgefallen. 
Gibt es einen Plan bzgl. biken im Teuto oder sind alle im Park?

Ich kann Samstag und Sonntag und außerdem immer(biken).


----------



## rigger (28. September 2012)

Fensterlappenman!!!! 

Er hat den Lappen immer dabei....


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2012)

Ich lach mit tot!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2012)

gilt dein angebot noch scotti ?
ich hätte ab  ca. 14:00 uhr zeit für eine kontrollfahrt durch die gemeinde.


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2012)

tb
danke
dieser mazztv link zeigt viel hübsche dinge
mit ballonfahren, hübsche musike machen und blumenzeugs 
(welcher mann interessiert sich für blumen?? außer rigger vielleicht, aber der is bestimmt eigentlich nur am moos interessiert)
aber dann hab ich doch noch den über die radfahrer gefunden,
die worte von dem vater in gottes ohr

und diese hcclaudias ins moor
(ich bin gar nich so dumm. ich kann auch dichten.

z.b. arbeite ich noch annem gedicht für scotti, der immer 
sooo schnell is, dass er sich gegen drängler behaupten muss,
aber was hast du gegen dirter und rennradfahrer? - scotti)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. September 2012)

Jojo, kommst du klar wegen der Trails nächste Woche? Du solltest noch eine Aufwärmrunde aufm Pumptrack einlegen


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2012)

ahh der pumptrack, jaaa! das wär auch klasse!
krieg ich schon hin mit den wegen,
aber hatte bislang noch keine zeit dafür,
musste so viel hier im forum rummachen...


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gilt dein angebot noch scotti ?
> ich hätte ab  ca. 14:00 uhr zeit für eine kontrollfahrt durch die gemeinde.



Klar, können wir machen. Uhrzeit?


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Klar, können wir machen. Uhrzeit?



Oh, steht ja schon da.  14:00 ist o. K., wo?


----------



## brcrew (28. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich hätte ab  ca. 14:00 uhr zeit für eine kontrollfahrt durch die gemeinde.



auch dabei!

vergess nicht, deinen schlauch zu flicken TB...^^


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ahh der pumptrack, jaaa! das wär auch klasse!
> krieg ich schon hin mit den wegen,
> aber hatte bislang noch keine zeit dafür,
> musste so viel hier im forum rummachen...



Dann fahr hierhin http://goo.gl/maps/BXiE0. Da ist der Pumptrack und eine ziemlich kernige DH Strecke. Viel Spaß


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2012)

morgen 14 :00 uhr bocketal,,,,

hier noch ein ganz wichtiger termin,,,,,au backe
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13409


----------



## Ketta (28. September 2012)

tb, fällt die hochzeit aus?


----------



## brcrew (28. September 2012)

morgen? ich dachte sonntag!? morgen kann ich nicht


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Dann fahr hierhin http://goo.gl/maps/BXiE0. Da ist der Pumptrack und eine ziemlich kernige DH Strecke. Viel Spaß



danke!
das ist ja klasse, dann nehm ich auf jeden fall auch meine klapperkiste für´n pumptrack mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> danke!
> das ist ja klasse, dann nehm ich auf jeden fall auch meine klapperkiste für´n pumptrack mit.



Jep! Mach das! Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Chefkocher (28. September 2012)

Am Sonntag wären (GreenMary,me,myself and i) wir wohl dabei....wann,wo,was?


----------



## schlabberkette (28. September 2012)

schulte&jana
seid ihr etwa immer noch nicht auf dem finalen weg?
viel spass da unten!!!!!

wir werden morgen wohl auch um 14 uhr im bocketal dazukommen

sonntag geht´s definitiv innen park!

nächste woche mittwoch könnte man evtl. auch mal wieder glüdern......


----------



## rigger (28. September 2012)

Ja viel spass in finale!!! 

Glüdern wäre auch nicht schlecht oder willingen....

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. September 2012)

Danke euch!! Gehen jetzt noch ne Stunde pennen, dann hauen wir ab. Bis die Tage und euch auch je gute zeit!


----------



## Prezident (28. September 2012)

macht ordentlich ein drauf und rockt die trails in finale weg viel spass da unten!!!


----------



## Prezident (28. September 2012)

und danach solltet ihr (wir) mal das wupper-dh-race in planung nehmen


----------



## Prezident (28. September 2012)

jojo bist du irgendwann in meiner gegend hier??? hab was vom pumptrack gelesen?


----------



## diddie40 (29. September 2012)

mittwoch glüdern, da könnte ich ja mal endlich mitkommen, habe zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. September 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> tb, fällt die hochzeit aus?



das will ich nicht hoffen ,
ich habe mir extra eine krawatte gekauft !
so jetzt schnell pennen,,,mußte noch kurz die welt retten und gleich ist schon wieder teuto time.


----------



## scott-bussi (29. September 2012)

Wetter!


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2012)

scotti was hast du denn?

tb 
ich wußte doch, dass du in wirklichkeit noch keine krawatte hast
guter junge!

prezi
ab dem 07.09. bin ich mit meiner geliebten unterwegs in den süden.
ziel ist stromberg. unterwegs nehmen wir noch 
ein paar parks und gegenden unter die räder. am montag, 
dem 8. will ich dann den pumptrack und anderes in wuppertal ansteuern. 

ursprünglich wollte auch nele mit, aber die will nun geld verdienen gehen - wegen ihrem endlich neuen rad  
(nein kein nukeproof, kein... ihr werdet schon sehen).
es wird ohne nele also alles ganz gemählich abgehen.

glüder am 03. 
hmmm das ist ja doof. die rumpffamilie hatte gestern abend beschlossen, dass wir am mittwoch nach willingen fahren - also wieder nix mit glüder für mich. 
echt echt käse


----------



## rigger (29. September 2012)

Auf Willingen hätte ich auch bock...


...da fährt ein Lift.... 

Wäre doch cool wenn man sich da mit mehreren trifft so wie in Wibe letzten Sonntag.


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2012)

ich will mal wieder in die natur und nich immer nur brechsand
ich will mal wieder stundenlang trampeln und 
ein bißchen auf´m rad balancieren müssen und 
so
ach was soll´s 
willingen is bestimmt mal wieder nett
aber lang... ach egal


----------



## scott-bussi (29. September 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> scotti was hast du denn?



Regen, Regen, Regen!
Das ist doch echt doof!
Schon so lange keine schlechtes Wetter mehr gehabt. 
Ich glaube ich kann bei Regen gar nicht mehr fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (29. September 2012)

scotti, heut mittag kommt die sonne raus, ganz bestimmt


----------



## Totoxl (29. September 2012)

Morgen 10:30 Wanderparkplatz
Wer kommt den alles?


----------



## herby-hancoc (29. September 2012)

Jungs meldet euch an damit ich weis wieviel Stoff ich holen muss



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13409[/quote]


----------



## scott-bussi (29. September 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> scotti, heut mittag kommt die sonne raus, ganz bestimmt


 Echt Ketta?
o.k. dann komm ich doch. Kommt ihr auch?
Noch eine wichtige Frage an den Style-Master:
TB was sollen wir anziehen???


----------



## rigger (29. September 2012)

Herr Bert möchte auch nach Willingen @Papa-Joe dann Willingen am Mittwoch oder?


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. September 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> TB was sollen wir anziehen???




nicht so einfach scotti,,was für ein grün ist dein bike genau ?
grün,,,die farbe des lebens,du hast sie sicherlich nicht zufällig gewählt.

aber ist es enfach nur grün oder  grasgrün, tannengrün, meergrün, moosgrün,zitronengrün,rubingrün usw.... man merkt schon, grün ist eine der häufigsten in  der natur vorkommenden farben. 
also zeige deine lebensbejahende innere einstellung,so das alle es sehen können,,,sei der frühling im herbst,,,

,schwarz,,schwarz scotti,,,ganz in schwarz,,.


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. September 2012)

14 uhr versuche ich auch zu kommen. bis dann.


----------



## scott-bussi (29. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nicht so einfach scotti,,was für ein grün ist dein bike genau ?
> grün,,,die farbe des lebens,du hast sie sicherlich nicht zufällig gewählt.
> 
> aber ist es enfach nur grün oder  grasgrün, tannengrün, meergrün, moosgrün,zitronengrün,rubingrün usw.... man merkt schon, grün ist eine der häufigsten in  der natur vorkommenden farben.
> ...



Du hast schon recht TB, grün habe ich nicht zufällig gewählt!
Wie es da so im Bikemarkt auf den kalten Fliesen lag, so ganz in unschuldigem grün, da war es um mich geschehen

O.k. es war das einzige in meiner Preislage und auch das einzige zu der Zeit, aber trotzdem ... das war bestimmt Vorsehung und sollte uns motivieren heute auch im strömenden Regen zu fahren

Klamotten passend dazu in schwarz? Nicht mal ein Hauch von grau?
Mal sehen, was der Fundus so her gibt ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. September 2012)

ein hauch von grau ? gelb ! du willst in gelb fahren ? scotti ! gelber biker auf grünem bike , du wirst dich schwarz ärgern ! da sind wir wieder bei schwarz !


----------



## scott-bussi (29. September 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> scotti, heut mittag kommt die sonne raus, ganz bestimmt



Ketta du hast recht, ich habe gerade die Sonne gesehen!!
Nur ganz kurz, aber wir haben ja auch noch fast 2 Std..

TB was sollen wir jetzt anziehen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. September 2012)

scotti,,biken ist eine  lebenseinstellung,auch deine,,du bist frei,,zieh an was du  möchtest,,,,,unterwerfe dich keinen zwängen,,,keiner mode,,,sei du du,,,,hauptsache es  ist schwarz,,,oder dunkler,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (29. September 2012)

Ohhmmmmm, ohmmmmm


----------



## enduro pro (29. September 2012)

ihr habts gut..liege krank auf dem sofa  hab hals 

viel spaß im "leicht feuchten teuto"


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ..liege krank auf dem sofa  hab hals



ja enduro
damit ist nicht zu spaßen!
kurier das aus (ich tu das nie - voll bescheuert)
aber pass auf,
dass dir die decke nicht auf den kopf fällt!
(am besten du trägst einen helm auf dem sofa.


na dann kannste ja auch gleich auf´s rad - oder?!)


----------



## enduro pro (29. September 2012)

och, da hat man viel zeit sich wieder schöne dinge einfallen zu lassen...
rad putzen, pflegen, umbauen, tunen und was sonst noch so geht...noch 1-2 tage und es kann wieder los gehen...

der TB ist schon wieder online...wie war der "leicht feuchte" teuto...es wird herbst, ne


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. September 2012)

armer enduro,,,,,da ist man schon krank und muß auch noch damit rechnen das einem die decke auf den kopf fällt,,,,heißt es deshalb das man sich zudecken soll????,,hier ein altes teutonisches hausrezept gegen erkältungen und einstürzende decken.

330 ml doppelkorn
200 ml sambuca
125 ml jägermeister
  50 ml erdbeerjoghurt
unter leichtem rühren in ein gefäß geben und 5 minuten ziehen lassen,dann leicht erhitzen und auf ex aufsaufen.
die decke könnte zwar immer noch einstürzen und die erkältung geht auch nicht weg,aber du bekommst beides für die kommenden 24 stunden nicht mehr mit.
gute besserung und prost


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. September 2012)

@ rigger: Na dann wohl nochmal Willingen!


----------



## rigger (29. September 2012)

ok!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. September 2012)

enduro !!!! enduro ???? hallo  enduro !!!!!!!
jetzt habe ich kacke gebaut,,,,,,enduro ich habe mich vertan,,,,dass rezept ist gegen wenn der groschen nicht fällt,,,nicht wenn die decke fällt,,,,mist.
was habe ich nur getan ?????
zu spät,,
,,enduro ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (29. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> armer enduro,,,,,da ist man schon krank und muß auch noch damit rechnen das einem die decke auf den kopf fällt,,,,heißt es deshalb das man sich zudecken soll????,,hier ein altes teutonisches hausrezept gegen erkältungen und einstürzende decken.
> 
> 330 ml doppelkorn
> 200 ml sambuca
> ...



Das Rezept hatte ich gestern, aber ohne Joghurt


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> enduro !!!! enduro ???? hallo  enduro !!!!!!!
> jetzt habe ich kacke gebaut,,,,,,enduro ich habe mich vertan,,,,dass rezept ist gegen wenn der groschen nicht fällt,,,nicht wenn die decke fällt,,,,mist.
> was habe ich nur getan ?????
> zu spät,,
> ,,enduro ???





upps

und du bis schuld
jetzt rappelts im karton
oder
er haut auf die ka
ach du schaiße

wie war´s denn bei euch im wald?
der enduro kommt schon klar 
der lässt doch öfters mal die sau raus


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. September 2012)

im wald war es klasse,,wir sind zb. den  laubentrail gefahren,,,einer sogar ein paar meter ohne bike,,an der kante die dann später kommt haben echte experten was tolles gebaut,,ergebnis: platten hinten/vorne nach kompression von ca. 3 g,,echte experten eben,,,


----------



## Prezident (29. September 2012)

tb ohne bike?


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. September 2012)

negativ


----------



## Der Cherusker (29. September 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Jungs meldet euch an damit ich weis wieviel Stoff ich holen muss
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13409


[/QUOTE]Würde ich ja wohl, aber habe gesehen das da so komische Leute kommen, muß mal noch eine Nacht drüber schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. September 2012)

jo, das mit dem kurzen kenne ich schon...allerdings sind es im moment nur alle 4 stunden 15 tropfen 70%tiger auf die zunge  dröhnt nicht, macht aber den kopp schön frei 

der gute alte laubentrail..da haben wir am mittwoch auch noch vor gestanden, sind dann allerdings nicht gefahren...er geht aber immer noch, schön zu hören...


----------



## Totoxl (29. September 2012)

Nochmal für alle die Interesse haben und morgen nicht im Bikepark sind.

*Morgen 10:30 an der üblichen Stelle treffen und eine schöne Runde drehen*

Ich werde mit 2 Leuten im Schlepptau aufschlagen und der brcrew wollte auch kommen.


----------



## kleinOtze (29. September 2012)

Hab mir heute meinen Freilauf zerschossen ... jetzt gibts einige Fragen.
 @_jojo2_ und natürlich auch an alle Anderen, welchen Freilauf braucht man bei einem 2011er jimbo?

Also meine Nabe ist eine SunRingle Demon mein Freilauf sieht so aus



Innendurchmesser 15mm ... ist das dann gleichzeitig der Durchmesser der Steckachse? Ich habe eine SRAM 10fach Kassette drauf.

Kann ich diesen Freilauf kaufen oder muss ich noch etwas spezielles beachten?
http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/shimano-sram-c1-v1-xc2-freilauf


----------



## Totoxl (29. September 2012)

Du musst genau den Freilauf wieder haben. Entweder google, oder bei Rose.


----------



## kleinOtze (29. September 2012)

@_Totoxl_ der Freilauf auf dem Bild ganz links ist doch der Gleiche, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Am Freilauf selbst kann ich keine Teilenummer oder Hersteller o. ä. finden  ... werd Montag mal bei Rose anrufen. Eigentlich brauche ich ja nur die Sperrklinke neu ... nur welche!?!?


----------



## schlabberkette (29. September 2012)

haaaaaach
war richtig schön heut im teuto
mal wieder....wie immer...
und mal wieder viel erlebt

chrisxrossi mit nosedive-frontflip-over-handlebar-performance following hardstone-compression-to-double-flat-tires...amazing!!!!

scotty mit endless-chainsuck-and-loosing-crankarms-performance.....impressive!!-

tb mit lockenfrosch-i-ride-that-shit-following-downhillpushing-downhillbike.....unbelievable!!!

ketta mit special-speedhub-electrotuning-performance-following-wir-müssen-weiter-mir-wird-sonst-kalt-command....incredible!!!!

nur bei mir war alles normal....
okay, da war doch noch was
einmal hatte ich ne uphill-wodden-stick-in-front-wheel-situation-following-nearly-frontflip-over-handlebar-performance......aber das war schon alles 

ein cooler tag also...

gute besserung enduro 

den teutonisten morgen viel spass im wald....
fahrt die wege frei und
passt schön auf meine ketta auf...

ich geh mit sx2cruiser den park umpflügen


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. September 2012)

oh ja war klasse heute, sollte mal wieder öfter biken gehen.

Wie wär´s denn mit morgen im Dörenberg? Jede Menge neue endlose Trails.

Toto und Anhang?....ruft kurz durch dann, egal wie früh morgen


----------



## Prezident (30. September 2012)

Da habt ihr ja ne Menge Spaß gehabt im Teuto


----------



## Ketta (30. September 2012)

moin,

für alle die heut durch den teuto fahren wollen und sich bisher nicht gemeldet haben: 

termin heute 13h bocketal
nicht um 10.30h wie es gestern drin steht!


----------



## Totoxl (30. September 2012)

Noch ein Frühaufsteher. Guten morgen. Wir sehen uns dann um 13uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (30. September 2012)

schlabber, sehr guter bericht...ich fühlte mich wie "live dabei"... du solltest all unsere events so kommentieren...da wäre ich auf den termin am 13ten gespannt und was da so raus kommt 

fliegenbein-fall over the tresen-no hand floor hit-break into the garden with  herberts wife hit his head with a spaten.....oder so 

schöne sache das...wünsche allen viel spaß bei was auch immer...nächste woche bin ich wieder am start..


----------



## enduro pro (30. September 2012)

ach ja, vergessen...
scotty.... respekt


----------



## scott-bussi (30. September 2012)




----------



## enduro pro (30. September 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> haaaaaach
> war richtig schön heut im teuto
> mal wieder....wie immer...
> und mal wieder viel erlebt
> ...



du machst halt das, was du am besten kannst  super...


----------



## rigger (30. September 2012)

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## kleinOtze (30. September 2012)

Hab neue Sperrklinken für meinen Freilauf bekommen *freu* warten auf die Lieferung...euch heute viel Spaß im Teuto! Ich muss Dienst schieben.


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. September 2012)

toll das es leute wie den kleinotze gibt,auf einem sonntag arbeiten um menschen in notsituationen zu helfen und ihnen das leben zu retten.
ob sie wollen oder nicht.
ich muß jetzt zum hahn holen und würde evtl. später deine dienste benötigen kleinotze,.
fährst du zufällig auch im bereich recke-espel ?
da wo es nur rolinck und reichlich was zu trinken gibt ?
wir ein einsatz mit sonderrechten,,,blaulicht und so,,,,bist du dabei ??


----------



## kleinOtze (30. September 2012)

@TB naja leben retten würd ich das nicht nennen, wohl eher Abladeplatz für den Seelischen Müll der Bevölkerung  in deinem Bereich fahre ich zu deinem Glück nicht  aber solltest du mal in der Grafschaft abgeholte werden müssen, bekommst du natürlich die Sonderbehandlung und darfst auch selbst den Wagen fahren


----------



## herby-hancoc (30. September 2012)

Jahresabschluß Bikeparktour

Wir wollen von Donnerstag den 4 Oktober bis Sonntag den 7 Oktober noch mal die Parks rokken
Vorschlag 1; HARZTOUR
                   2Tage Braunlage
                   1Tag Schulenberg
                   1Tag Hahnenklee

Vorschlag 2;Davos in der Schweiz

Wer willnoch mit bis jetzt fahren HERBY-HANCOC
                                               CHRISXROSSI
                                               MS GHOSTRIDER 77

Wer nur 2 Tage kann wäre im Harz auch kein problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (30. September 2012)

Das war eine schöne Tour heute.
Lauter nette Leute, kaum technische Probleme, naja, das übliche halt bei mir.
Diesmal Freilauf kaputt, nein kein Kettenklemmer, keine lose Kurbel, kein def. Umwerfer nur der Freilauf

Und ne Beule in der Felge gefunden

Dafür aber lecker Kuchen gegessen. Am nassen Dreieck gabs für die dicksten die dicksten Kuchenstücke und am Parkplatz lecker Kuchen von der grünen Mary.
Alles gut!


----------



## rigger (30. September 2012)

Scotti wie er lebt und zertört....


----------



## scott-bussi (30. September 2012)

Jetzt laß ich die Bäume in Ruhe und jetzt ist es auch nicht richtig.
Außerdem bis ich an Schlabber heranreiche, das dauert noch !!


----------



## herby-hancoc (30. September 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Jahresabschluß Bikeparktour
> 
> Wir wollen von Donnerstag den 4 Oktober bis Sonntag den 7 Oktober noch mal die Parks rokken
> Vorschlag 1; HARZTOUR
> ...


----------



## rigger (30. September 2012)




----------



## Ketta (30. September 2012)

hach wat war dat heute wieder schön im teutonischen wald

neue regeln wurden eingeführt: zum einstand wird jetzt kuchen gebacken für alle

greenmary hat die trails gerockt als hätte sie nie wat anderes gemacht 


nette wanderer waren unterwegs und wir haben gelernt, dass wir am besten auf der straße fahren 



an die DAVOS-Fahrer:
bucht auf jeden fall eine unterkunft, wo ihr die davos-klosters-inclusive-card bekommt, dann könnt ihr für 10 Franken (ca. 8,60 Euronen) am Tag alle geöffneten Bergbahnen benutzen

bei bedarf können wir auch noch tourentips abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (30. September 2012)

Ahh ich würd so gerne mit in die Schweiz aber leider wie immer.. Arbeit


----------



## scott-bussi (30. September 2012)

Also es geht nach Davos[/QUOTE]

Ich dachte ihr wollt Parks rocken??
Aus gut unterrichteten Quellen hörte ich, daß das eher Enduro und Freeride Terrain ist.


----------



## sx2cruiser (30. September 2012)

Ich wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill mit nach Davos 
ES war ein SCHÖNER TAG heute,DANKE Schlabber


----------



## rigger (30. September 2012)

Wo seid ihr den gewesen? Willingen?


----------



## sx2cruiser (30. September 2012)

In WIBE,die Sonne schien,der Himmel war strahlend blau und es gab kein snake war nicht vorhanden,es war fast durchgehend up and down


----------



## rigger (30. September 2012)

Cool!! :thumbup:

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## Ketta (30. September 2012)

im teuto wars auch durchgehend up and down


----------



## brcrew (30. September 2012)

jau teuto war super heute! up & down und 2x kuchen.. was will man mehr!?
grüsse an alle!


----------



## GreenMary (30. September 2012)

Auch heute war es wieder eine tolle Runde mit kleinen Erfolgen, die wir gerade mit Penne Carbonara gefeiert haben (Kuchen gab's ja zur Genüge. 

  @Ketta Vielen Dank für die Blumen, aber es ist noch ein länger steiniger Weg für mich, bis zur Rock'n'Roll Queen  Mit der tollen Unterstützung von euch allen, werd ich ihn mit großer Freude auf mich nehmen

@ alle: Wir hoffen, euch bald wieder zu sehen - wir sind allzeit zu allen Schandtaten bereit!

Grüße vom Fuße des Dörenbergs,
Die M+Ms


----------



## scott-bussi (30. September 2012)

GreenMary schrieb:


> Auch heute war es wieder eine tolle Runde mit kleinen Erfolgen, die wir gerade mit Penne Carbonara gefeiert haben (Kuchen gab's ja zur Genüge.
> 
> Hmmm, lecker Carbonara!
> Habe gerade festgestellt, daß man Fertigsalat aus dem Lidl unbedingt VOR Ablauf des MHD essen sollte. Riecht sonst so wie heute in einigen Teilen des Teuto (echt übel :kotz
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (30. September 2012)

sx2cruiser schrieb:


> ES war ein SCHÖNER TAG heute,DANKE Schlabber



ich habe zu danken
wusste gar nicht dass demos so schnell sein können...

sehr cool sx


----------



## rigger (30. September 2012)

Will sonst noch einer Mittwoch mit nach Willingen?


----------



## Prezident (30. September 2012)

der faicel soll mittlerweile gut abgehen hör ich immer wieder hier.. GEILOMAT


----------



## rigger (30. September 2012)

Ja ich komm grad so hinterher... 

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## scott-bussi (30. September 2012)

Das liegt doch am Autopilot-Demo!


----------



## schlabberkette (30. September 2012)

"hinterher kommen" ist ein sehr dehnbarer begriff....

wibe war heut riiiichtig richtig gut

sonnenschein
trails morgens noch cremig
ab mittags grip ohne ende auf´m dh
unerwarteterweise nix los!!
kein warten am lift 
und´n spacken im nacken der richtig druck gemacht hat
so mutt datt!!!

so wars:


----------



## scott-bussi (30. September 2012)

Das sah schon sehr geschmeidig aus!!
Da bin ich deutlich schissiger


----------



## Prezident (1. Oktober 2012)

Der Faicel ist ja garnicht wieder zu erkennen! Sauber gefahren Mongo JUNGE


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Oktober 2012)

https://vimeo.com/48237095


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (1. Oktober 2012)

Uuups, das ist mal ne Ansage!


----------



## enduro pro (1. Oktober 2012)

na scotty, wann kommt das scalp...kona haste ja schon verkauft, ne...


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Oktober 2012)

ist nicht mein aufruf,,,,ich gebe ihn nur weiter,,,

Moin,

habt ihr nicht Lust mit ein Paar Leuten am 10.10 um 15°° am Rathaus in 
Ibbenbüren uns bei einer kleinen Demo zu unterstützen. (mit Bikes ) 
Wir haben einen Thermin beim Bürgermeister wegen einer Bikestrecke 
(Dirtbahn ) und wollen vorm Rathaus mal zeigen wie viele Biker es in 
Ibbenbüren und Umgebung gibt die sich für das Thema BMX, Dirtbiken, 
Enduro, Downhill usw. intressieren. Um ca. 15°° Uhr ist treffen vorm 
Rathaus um dann anschließend nach dem Treffen mit dem Bürgermeister 
mit den Rädern durch die Stadt zu fahren.
Viele Grüße
Thomas ( der vom Krankenhaus  ))


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Zeit ist ja mal richtig gut gewählt!!

Da müssen die meisten arbeiten und nur ein paar Kiddis haben Zeit, aber nicht die entsprechende Lobby.

Aber grundsätzlich eine gute Aktion!


----------



## enduro pro (1. Oktober 2012)

is nen mittwoch, ich glaub da hab ich zeit


----------



## rigger (1. Oktober 2012)

Schoene idee, hab leider keine zeit! 

Fuer mittwoch bin ich raus, das wetter soll nicht so dolle werden, deshalb fahr ich nach aalsmeer blumen einkaufen.
Sonntag hätte ich zeit fuer wibe oder willingen wenn eine bock.hat.

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Oktober 2012)

schon wieder schweiz,,wie geil,,,,nehmt ihr ein zimmer in zürich ????
sind laut routenplaner  nur 115 km bis davos und klosters ,,,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Oktober 2012)

ihr wart gestern nicht zufällig im canyon ,,, oder ??

http://www.wn.de/Mobil-Home/Natursc...ser-Spaziergaenger-finden-Leiche-in-Lengerich


----------



## kleinOtze (1. Oktober 2012)

mist ... wurde er doch gefunden ... extra nen stein dran gemacht. 

mein humor ist so schwarz, der könnte baumwolle pflücken 


*falls dieser kommentar jemandem nicht passt kurz melden ...

am 10.10. hab ich rufbereitschaft also wahrscheinlich zeit, mal schauen ob ich da mal vorbei fahre


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (1. Oktober 2012)

Gruß aus dem östlichen Teuto Richtung nordwestlicher Teuto!

Freundin und ich waren gestern zum Spazierengehen in Tecklenburg! Sehr schön dort! Wir dachten uns: hier kann man bestimmt auch sehr gut biken!?!? Im Forum gestöbert, diesen Thread gefunden und mal kurz nachgefragt:

Wo startet man bei euch am besten eine schöne Tour? Gibts regelmäßige Treffs wo man mal teilnehmen kann?

Zu uns: keine kompletten Neulinge mehr aber auch keine Profis o.ä. (haben ein paar Bikeurlaube in den Bergen hinter uns), den Teuto gewöhnt aber mal Lust auf was Neues.

Bikes: 150mm (ich) und 120mm (sie), Fahrstil dementsprechend: ich schneller Berg runter, sie schneller berghoch!

Danke für eure Tipps!

Nico


----------



## enduro pro (1. Oktober 2012)

hi nico....

starten kannst du sehr gut in tecklenburg, brochterbeck oder dörente...

wie du bestimmt auch schon gelesen hast treffen wir uns eigendlich recht regelmäßig zum biken, meist am wochenende aber auch unter der woche findet sich die ein oder andere gruppe...einfach des öfteren reinschauen und die "last minute termine" anschauen, dann bist du bestimmt bei einem der nächsten termine dabei...


----------



## kleinOtze (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin Nico...und Willkommen in der Teutoirrenanstalt. Enduro hat's schon geschrieben...von uns sind immer irgendwo Leute unterwegs. 

Apropos immer Unterwegs...steht schon für Sonntag was an? Hätte mal wieder Zeit und Lust auf den Teuto. Vorausgesetzt meine Sperrklinken kommen diese Woche.


----------



## enduro pro (1. Oktober 2012)

*sonntagstermin*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=17118


----------



## GreenMary (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Hallo ich freu mich so....
Marcus hat meine Sattelstütze bei ebay ersteigert, so dass wir am Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei sind!
@ Ketta: Ich zähl auf dich!  
Hoffe, dass sich meine Nackenmuskulatur bis dahin wieder beruhigt hat!

@ Enduro Pro: 
Meine Hörnchen werden bis dahin auch noch gekappt 

Grüßle!


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Oktober 2012)

Das mit den Hörnchen hatte ich zwar gesagt, aber egal

So, ich habe heute den ganzen Tag im Keller verbracht und meinen Freilauf zerlegt. Die Lager da drin sind echt eine Lachnummer

So was winziges hält höchstes eine zarte Frau aus, aber doch keinen gestandenen Kerl mit einem Cappuchino und einem Stück Kirsch-Schmand-Kuchen im Magen.

Na ja, Lager rausgekloppt, für 23 zwei neue Winzig-Lager gekauft, reingekloppt, alles zusammen gebaut, laut geflucht und geschimpft, alles wieder zerlegt, weil Sprengring vor dem inneren Lager im Freilauf vergessen.

Jetzt läuft alles wieder. Wollte eigentlich noch den Reifen vorne wechseln, aber da hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr zu.
Aber ich habe ja diese Woche Urlaub und noch viel Zeit!!


----------



## kleinOtze (1. Oktober 2012)

@*DIRTPLOW* da ist schon der erste Termin 

 @Enduro, Sonntag bin ich dabei, wenn meine Ersatzteile pünktlich kommen. Sind heute in den Versand gegangen, sollte klappen!
 Watt is mit den Ketten, TB und Rigger? Dabei? Richie hab ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (1. Oktober 2012)

ja, die hörnchen...lecker gebäck das ist...aber am rad haben sie nix zu suchen...

das mit der stütze ist ne gute entscheidung...die wird dich ne ganze ecke nach vorn bringen, gibt sicherheit und spaß... 

wetter soll ja auch passen am we...dann steht ner netten ausfahrt ja nix im wege...ich hoffe das meine erkältung bis dahin auch weg ist...


----------



## rigger (1. Oktober 2012)

Die ketten sind in warstein.beim rennen und ich hätte bock auf winterberg...

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## enduro pro (1. Oktober 2012)

der rigger kommt erst wieder in den teuto wenn der lift fertig ist oder oben am trail nen snickersautomat aufmacht...


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Oktober 2012)




----------



## rigger (1. Oktober 2012)




----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (1. Oktober 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> @*DIRTPLOW* da ist schon der erste Termin



Hi! Cool, ich werds mal meiner Holden vorschlagen... Warte allerdings noch aufs neue Rad... Freitag soll es soweit sein, insofern wäre Sonntag schon mal eine Idee! 

Wo startet man in Tecklenburg sonst am besten? Parkplatz / Wandererparkplatz und dann in irgendeinen Forst nehme ich an...? Und dann in welche Richtung? 

Hier in Bielefeld könnte ich diverse Tipps geben, bei euch da oben kenne ich mich gar nicht aus!

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Prezident (1. Oktober 2012)

Dirtplow du willst dir nicht wirklich den Haufen voller Irren Teutos da antun oder? Glaub mir du wirst danach von komischen Sachen träumen wie Flip über the Handlebar into the Baum und so Geschichten!! Tu es dir nicht an!!!


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (1. Oktober 2012)

Hatte ich schon! Außerdem Flip into Dornenbusch, Flip into Straßengraben, Flip into Apfelplantage und Flip against Holzbrückengeländer...

Einmal anschließend Flip into Krankenhaus.

Geht hier und in Latsch genauso gut wie in Tecklenburg!


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Oktober 2012)

Bei akzeptablem Wetter ist Mittwoch Teuto angesagt. 
Uhrzeit ist variabel. Wer kommt mit??

(sollte wider erwarten Glüder angesagt sein, fällt der Termin aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (1. Oktober 2012)

Hier! Da ja Willingen nix wird, würd ich mich dazu herablassen auch mal wieder selbst einen Hügel (oder sind das schon Berge?) zu erklimmen.


----------



## kleinOtze (1. Oktober 2012)

Sau gut, werden Sonntag immer mehr ... @ Dirtpilow...was für einen Esel haste denn bestellt. Ich denke wir starten am Parkplatz Bocketal oder @Enduro nicht? Dann wahrscheinlich Richtung nasses Dreieck? Für ein kühles Weizen und Kuchen würde ich unendlich weit fahren!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Oktober 2012)

ach käh watt nen feinen süntach dat doch wet,upn süntach mit dat fahrrad in bärch drin,,fein fein,,,mit de wanderslüte küren un wat an dessel haun wennse drollich kieken.
dat wärd fein..


----------



## rigger (1. Oktober 2012)

Wenn keiner Sonntag mit in den Park will führt ich mein Last auch mal wieder im Teuto aus....


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (1. Oktober 2012)

@kleinOtze: tausche Ami gegen Ami. Vorher Stumpi, jetzt C´dale Jekyll! 

Braucht zufällig noch wer von euch ne Command Post? Wollte dem Jekyll ne Reverb spendieren... Passt besser zum neuen Bike!


----------



## Chefkocher (1. Oktober 2012)

Tja...nun ist es passiert. Das Kopfkino ist gestartet. Da is dat Marile nur nen paar Meter auf Kettas Reign gefahren und schon denkt man darüber nach das taufrische Nerve XC wieder zu verkaufen und der Frau was Kernigeres zu besorgen. Das Grinsen in ihrem Gesicht schreit nach mehr Federweg und vor allen dem Einsatz entsprechender Geometrie und Haltbarkeit;-)

Also falls hier noch irgendwer irgendjemanden kennt, der nen solides 2 Monate junges Damen-Fully, genauer Canyon Nerve XC 8.0W, Größe S, sucht, darf uns gerne kontaktieren. Gleiches gilt natürlich falls jemand nen passendes Enduro-Schnäppchen in passender Größe parat hat ;-)

Greets from Dönerberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. Oktober 2012)




----------



## kleinOtze (1. Oktober 2012)

Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer durch Federweg...deshalb ab April 2012 bei mir auch als Zweitrad 200mm  wir werden immer mehr ... watt freu ick mich! Der TB und der Papa evtl. der Rigger...alle da! Hoffentlich bekommen wir es dann mal hin, dass ich Papa-Joe seine Tupperdose wieder geben kann. Wundert mich ja, dass er noch lebt. Meine Regierung hatte es sofort gemerkt, wenn eine ihrer geliebten Plastikdosen fehlt.


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Oktober 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer durch Federweg...


oder durch fahrtechnik 



kleinOtze schrieb:


> deshalb ab April 2012 bei mir auch als Zweitrad 200mm


machst du eine reise in die vergangenheit? wow...



kleinOtze schrieb:


> wir werden immer mehr ... watt freu ick mich! Der TB und der Papa evtl. der Rigger...alle da!


ketta würde evtl auch gerne kommen, aber der rigger hat sie ja nach warstein verbannt


----------



## kleinOtze (1. Oktober 2012)

@schlabberchain, evtl. bin ich 2013 ja so schnell, das ich in der Zeit zurück reise e=mc2 war da nicht irgendwas?  du bist in warstein? Das kann ja wohl nicht warstein (extrem schlechter Witz) ich werd alles auf Video bannen, dann kannst du dir nach Warstein beim Wunden versorgen die Teutotour anschauen, aber nur wenn's von dir aus Warstein auch ein Filmchen gibt


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Oktober 2012)

cool,
gibt es echt schon bikes mit superpersuitmode? geil!!!

wunden versorgen nach warstein?
da gibt´s aber viel zu tun für mich
wenn ich die wunden der 99 anderen dh´ler die gegen mich gekämpft haben nach dem rennen versorgen muss


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, die Tupperdose... gemerkt habe ichs ja auch, aber ich bin hart im nehmen.
Und ja, Federweg... mhm... lecker!


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Oktober 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer durch Federweg....




der federweg

federweg oh federweg,,,jeh mehr desto  besser,,,fährt sich der härteste trail wie durch die butter das messer,,,
federweg oh federweg,,,ich kann nicht gut fahren,,,nur du kannst mich vor dem stürzen bewahren,,,,
federweg oh federweg,,ich brauche dich  wenn irgendwo ein dicker drop rumsteht,,,
federweg oh federweg,,,,(drogen alle )

 ende !


----------



## kleinOtze (2. Oktober 2012)

Federweg ist der Penisersatz der Radfahrfraktion


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das so ist, empfehle ich ein Hardtail mit 200mm vorne!


----------



## kleinOtze (2. Oktober 2012)

das ist mal eine Ansage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. Oktober 2012)

schöne grüße aus finale!!

Gesendet via buschtrommel using rhythmstick


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schöne grüße aus finale!!
> 
> Gesendet via buschtrommel using rhythmstick



dann must du aber auch das gesinge rythmo-zitieren

Finaaaale...Oooooohhhhooohhh
(zitat: schulte69)

die beiden haben es gut
NEID


----------



## diddie40 (2. Oktober 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Federweg ist der Penisersatz der Radfahrfraktion


 dann wird´s zeit, dass du dein 200 mm bike bekommst


----------



## jojo2 (2. Oktober 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> dann must du aber auch das gesinge rythmo-zitieren
> 
> Finaaaale...Oooooohhhhooohhh
> (zitat: schulte69)
> ...



oh verdammt
du hast natürlich recht
es muss richtig heißen:


jojo2 schrieb:


> schöne grüße aus finale!!



plus:



schlabberkette schrieb:


> Finaaaale...Oooooohhhhooohhh



plus:
von saskia und karsten!


früher als man noch tastaturen verwendete, gab es nur wortauslassungen und buchstabenverdreher, aber jetzt fehlen neuerdings ganze sätze! sinnentstellend ist das mitunter!




diddie40 schrieb:


> dann wird´s zeit, dass du dein 200 mm bike bekommst




du meinst: 
klein otze hatz keinen echten eigenen penis?
oh je der arme



gesendet via buschtrommel using double based high definition rhythm stick control feature


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2012)

was geht denn hier  120mm bikes werden gegen 200mm boliden getauscht, hörnchen werden beschnitten, schwanzlängen mit federwege verglichen, buschtrommeln weden getromelt um bilder zu übermitteln und sonntagstermine werden gefüllt...

dirtplow, überleg dir das gut..wenn du einmal dabei warst, dann willst du immer wieder kommen...frag mal den chefkocher und seine holde...blut geleckt nennt man das glaub ich...aber die wirklich schlimmen mitfahrer habt ihr ja noch nicht kennengelernt, oder war der FB schon mit  

das macht lust auf sonntag...mir freut sich...


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Federweg ist der Penisersatz der Radfahrfraktion



au mann...dann brauche ich keinen downhiller, ich nehme das bike von greenmary...


----------



## diddie40 (2. Oktober 2012)

was geht denn morgen so bei euch?


----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Oktober 2012)

habe gerade 6 Nukeproof Scalp Rahmen mit Vivid erhalten. Davon sind 2 frei(Large und Medium).

Preis: 880â¬

Ist natÃ¼rlich nur einmalig fÃ¼r diese 2 Rahmen. Abholung heute oder bis morgen um 12 bei mir, dann erst wieder ab Montag.
Bestellung unbedingt per Telefon, damit sich nichts Ã¼berschneidet.


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> au mann...dann brauche ich keinen downhiller, ich nehme das bike von greenmary...



Gute Idee, die Grösse müßte passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (2. Oktober 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> habe gerade 6 Nukeproof Scalp Rahmen mit Vivid erhalten. Davon sind 2 frei(Large und Medium).
> 
> Preis: 880â¬
> 
> ...



Da wird der Richard sich aber so richtig freuen!


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Da wird der Richard sich aber so richtig freuen!



will heißen du hast deinen schon abgeholt


----------



## rigger (2. Oktober 2012)

Laut Scalp Thrad noch nicht...


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2012)

wooooo...haste nen link


----------



## rigger (2. Oktober 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=522946&page=56

Da!


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2012)

ahhhh.. dann wird er wohl grad abholen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (2. Oktober 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> habe gerade 6 Nukeproof Scalp Rahmen mit Vivid erhalten. Davon sind 2 frei(Large und Medium).
> 
> Preis: 880
> 
> ...


 
Ich nehme dann einen in Schwarz größe M


----------



## jojo2 (2. Oktober 2012)

es liegt am rad
es liegt immer am rad
wovon träumt scotti eigentlich nachts?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/47002031"]Campfire Cologne - Wilderness on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Totoxl (2. Oktober 2012)

Hier ist ja wieder was los...
Habe es mal kurz überflogen.
Auf die Scalp Trommeln wird mit einem Federwegspenis getrommelt? Richtig?


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2012)

Federwegspenis      und wer am lautesten trommelt hat den längsten


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> es liegt am rad
> es liegt immer am rad
> wovon träumt scotti eigentlich nachts?
> Campfire Cologne - Wilderness on Vimeo




Hast Du das Video mit Papa Joe gedreht??

Wovon ich nachts träume, das geht dich gar nichts an!


----------



## jojo2 (2. Oktober 2012)

aber gib´s zu, das haben wir saugut hingekriegt

und nun lasst uns weiter trommeln 
üben


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Oktober 2012)

Badabumm, badabumm,
dabba, dabbadumm!

Für dem Anfang auch nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## Chefkocher (2. Oktober 2012)

OMG! Wo hat es uns nur hingetrieben....auch wenn ich mal gerne so richtig auf die Pauke (äh Trommel) schlagen würde....ich lasse meine Hose zu 

Der Rest darf munter weitertrommeln


----------



## jojo2 (2. Oktober 2012)

töröh
upps
wieder daneben. käse

aber wo ihr schon mal da seid
bitte nennt mal lohnenswerte strecken/bikeparks zwischen wuppertal und stromberg
boppard is schon gebucht

danke

tataa
käse
ich üb weiter
bis später


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Oktober 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> OMG! Wo hat es mich nur hingetrieben....auch wenn ich mal gerne so richtig auf die Pauke (äh Trommel) schlagen würde....ich lasse meine Hose zu
> 
> Der Rest darf munter weitertrommeln



Wieso Hose zu? Wer redet denn hier von sowas??

Ist doch nur eine der üblichen Frotzeleien unter echten Kerlen

Wie ich sehe geht das Nerve weg?? Gibt es schon einen Nachfolger?
Die Nukeproofs werden doch gerade verschleudert, wie wärs denn mit dem Mega?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (2. Oktober 2012)

jojo schau dir auf jedenfall mal unsere offizielle dh in wuppertal an
macht laune


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Oktober 2012)

wenn ich die hier nicht los werde verkaufe ich die dinger im bikemarkt,
kundschaft ist ja reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## Chefkocher (2. Oktober 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Hier ist ja wieder was los...
> Habe es mal kurz überflogen.
> Auf die Scalp Trommeln wird mit einem Federwegspenis getrommelt? Richtig?



 @_scott-bussi_: habe mir obiges nur mal bildlich vorgestellt... war also nicht wirklich ernst gemeint *nicknack* nicknack*

Jup, Mary's Nerve steht zur Disposition  Soll dann nen Enduro werden. 150 mm und entsprechene Reserven, dass SIe auch mal ne gebaute Park-Strecke einigermaßen gut herunter kommt. Mehr als 2.000 soll es neu oder gebraucht jedoch nicht kosten. Nen Giant Reign war lt. Mary zumindest vom Oberrohr (irgendwie so eine Fraukriterium ) schon recht gefällig, wir sondieren noch. Anregungen nehmen wir gerne entgegen ;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Oktober 2012)

Das Du so was hast war ja klar!

Von der Verkaufserlös kannst Du Dir ja auch eine Doppelbrücke kaufen oder ein längeres Federbein oder eine neue Hose.


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Oktober 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> @_scott-bussi_: habe mir obiges nur mal bildlich vorgestellt... war also nicht wirklich ernst gemeint *nicknack* nicknack*
> 
> Jup, Mary's Nerve steht zur Disposition  Soll dann nen Enduro werden. 150 mm und entsprechene Reserven, dass auch mal ne gebaute Strecke gut herunter kommt. Mehr als 2.000 soll es neu oder gebraucht jedoch nicht kosten. Nen Giant Reign war lt. Mary zumindest vom Oberrohr (irgendwie so eine Fraukriterium ) schon recht gefällig, wir sondieren noch. Anregungen nehmen wir gerne entgegen ;-)



Guck mal hier, wenn man vom Teufel spricht!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/35379-nukeproof-mega-2012-schwarz-grosse-s-neu


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2012)

scotty, mindestens ne lyrik sollte verbaut sein, sonst is nix mit park.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Das Du so was hast war ja klar!
> 
> Von der Verkaufserlös kannst Du Dir ja auch eine Doppelbrücke kaufen oder ein längeres Federbein oder eine neue Hose.




gibt es für drei konfirmantengummis echt schon eine doppelbrücke oder ein längeres federbein oder eine neue hose ?
und dann ?


----------



## Totoxl (2. Oktober 2012)

@enduro pro
es geht um eine zierliche Frau, ich glaube da geht es auch noch sehr gut ohne Lyrik


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (2. Oktober 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Anregungen nehmen wir gerne entgegen ;-)



Unter 2000 Euro?

Meine Freundin und ich haben vor kurzem auch geschaut. Sind das vlt. Alternativen?

Zwar "nur" 140mm (was für die meisten Damen ja "gewichtstechnisch" mehr als langt), aber mit Sicherheit nicht unpotent. 1899 Euro und noch konfigurierbar:

http://www.cheetah.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=235&Itemid=60

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...w=209&start=0&ndsp=43&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:80

Ansonsten bringt Rose ein Uncle Jimbo speziell für die Damenwelt raus:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/neu-fuer-2013-rose-uncle-jimbo.647748.2.htm

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (2. Oktober 2012)

Auch das hier! TOP! Könnt ihr auch noch rumkonfigurieren, aber für unter 2000 Euro  Immerhin 150mm!

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-verdita-green-4-530935/aid:551939


----------



## Chefkocher (2. Oktober 2012)

Hey Dirtplow,

besten Dank für die Anregungen, schauen wir uns mal an. Jedoch müssen wir erstmal das Nerve verkaufen....bis dahin erstmal nur lockeres Umschauen ;-)

Für was hat sich Deine Freundin entschieden?

 @_Totoxl_
danke für die "zierliche Frau", ging bei Maria runter wie Öl


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (2. Oktober 2012)

Och, die fährt jetzt seit 2009 ihr Stumpi (noch 120mm), kommt damit auch überall rauf und runter! 

Sie wiegt 55kg, da reizt sie selten die 120mm auf einer Tour aus. In den Bergen hat es meistens auch gereicht, aber der Wunsch nach MEHR keimt auch in ihr...  
140 oder 150mm sollen es irgendwann werden... Sie möchte zumindest gerne mal diverse Bikes der Klasse probefahren. 
Mal davon ab: die Federwegs-Geschichte ist ja auch ne psychologische Sache. Man fühlt sich sicherer, durch die veränderte Geo bergab weniger "Überschlagsgefühl"... Ich fänds auch cool wenn sie irgendwann umsattelt!

Aber...

Wenn man ehrlich zu sich selbst ist (auch ich zu mir): mehr als 140 - 150mm braucht der Otto-Normal-Biker nicht wirklich (Park und Freeride mal ausgenommen). Oder ist der Teuto bei euch soooo anders als hier in Bielefeld?


----------



## Ketta (2. Oktober 2012)

dirtplow, ich muss mich jetzt auch mal zu wort melden

"120mm reichen für 55kg körpergewicht" versteh ich nicht
federweg nutzen liegt doch wohl eher an der fahrwerkseinstellung und an der fahrweise

die mary braucht mindestens ein reinrassiges enduro, weil sie bald mitkommt in den park, das weiß sie aber noch nicht


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi Ketta!

Park/Freeride ist ja auch ne andere Geschichte, wie ich schon sagte!

Natürlich reichen die 120mm nicht immer und überall, egal wie "leicht" man ist. Aber logischerweise beeinflusst auch dein Körpergewicht die Fahrwerkseinflüsse negativ oder positiv! Mit zunehmender Einfedertiefe braucht es im Verhältnis immer mehr Kraft, um die Feder/Luft weiter zu komprimieren.
Ich will damit sagen: ein 90kg schwerer Mann bringt das 120mm Fahrwerk bewusst (und insbesondere unbewusst) eher an seine Grenzen als ein/e leichtere/r Fahrer/in. Eine noch so gute Gabel / Dämpfer nutzt ja reichlich wenig, wenn sie überdämpft... 

Wie gesagt, meine Freundin hätte auch gerne mehr. Im Bikepark waren wir jedenfalls noch nie. Wir sind wahrscheinlich noch zu schissig!


----------



## diddie40 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> dirtplow, ich muss mich jetzt auch mal zu wort melden
> 
> "120mm reichen für 55kg körpergewicht" versteh ich nicht
> federweg nutzen liegt doch wohl eher an der fahrwerkseinstellung und an der fahrweise
> ...


 

genau so ist es. es soll mehr federweg werden, aber 140mm reichen?
das sind gerade mal 2 cm mehr.

ihr solltet aber auch keine angst vor viel federweg haben. wenn es eine gute geo hat kann man damit touren im teuto fahren und in den bikepark. von meinen 180mm nutze ich selbst im teuto 150-160mm auf einer "normalen" tour mit dem ein oder anderen sprüngchen, das rad läuft einfach viel ruhiger über ruppige trails.
ich würde die allmountain phase überspringen und gleich ein enduro, tourentauglichen freerider kaufen. also 160-180 mm federweg.
achtet auf einen steilen sitzwinkel für die tourentauglichkeit, flachen lenkwinkel für die dh qualitäten, kurzen vorbau mit breitem lenker, gewicht bis 15kg, eventuell 2 laufradsätze, einen leichten mit allmountainbereifung ( mountainking 2,4" ) und einen stabilen mit dh reifen für den park.
liebe grüße unbekannterweise, hoffe mal euch auf tour oder im  park zu treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (2. Oktober 2012)

Federweg ist nur durch ...länge zu kompensieren


----------



## diddie40 (2. Oktober 2012)

mir scheint das rose bike am besten die kriterien zu erfüllen. es ist bikepark und touren tauglich, hat schon einen dämpfer, der auf leichte fahrer abgestimmt ist. die gabel kann man selber durch austausch des öls tunen.


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Oktober 2012)

diddie
kein glüder morgen wegen regen...


----------



## GreenMary (2. Oktober 2012)

Es ist schön zu lesen, wie liebevoll ihr alle über meine Bike-Zukunft philosophiert...Für alle, die mich noch nicht kennen-eigentlich ist die Greenmary ja noch ein Greenhorn ;-) 
Ich probier mich noch aus, bin aber natrürlich dankbar für jeden Tip. 
 @Ketta:

Bikepark ist ein groooßes Ziel, würde mich freuen, wenn Du meine Trainerin sein, wollen,würdest, können.....;-)

Liebe Grüße
die grüne Marie


----------



## diddie40 (2. Oktober 2012)

ich meine den uncle für die diva


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Oktober 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> dann must du aber auch das gesinge rythmo-zitieren
> 
> Finaaaale...Oooooohhhhooohhh
> (zitat: schulte69)
> ...



Also: Soooohhhoooooolen wir fürs nächste Jahr schon für euch mitbuchen?
die beiden haben es gut


jojo2 schrieb:


> schöne grüße aus finale!!
> 
> Gesendet via buschtrommel using rhythmstick


Hier mein Lagerfeuer: Und nochmals schööööne oooohhhh soooooolleeeee miiiioooooooo Grüße!!!! Du fragtest nach Bikeparks: Fahr zum Kohlensiepen nach Witten! Zwar ohne Lift, dafür mit viel Flow und Spaß!

PS: Das Willingenvideo..., was ist damit? Der andere Typ fragte auch schon...


chrisxrossi schrieb:


> habe gerade 6 Nukeproof Scalp Rahmen mit Vivid erhalten. Davon sind 2 frei(Large und Medium).
> 
> Preis: 880
> 
> ...


und? Noch da?


Prezident schrieb:


> jojo schau dir auf jedenfall mal unsere offizielle dh in wuppertal an
> macht laune


Ey du! Alles klaro im Tal? Was macht der Froschkönig?


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. Oktober 2012)

Wie siehts eigentlich morgen mit ner Runde aus, falls das Wetter mitspielt? Ich könnte so 14 - 15 Uhr im Teuto sein.


----------



## Prezident (3. Oktober 2012)

http://m.pinkbike.com/video/279419/
Respekt


----------



## Prezident (3. Oktober 2012)

Karsten
Froschkönig ist heute in Warstein fürs kommende Rennen am So trainieren


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin für heute raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Oktober 2012)

in teutonia regnet es aus allen tauchrohren,da hilft es nicht mal sich unter eine doppelbrücke zu stellen.
 @scotti
ja,es sind noch alle drei zu haben.


----------



## Prezident (3. Oktober 2012)

Hier zeigt sich gerade die Sonne und ich bin arbeiten


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Oktober 2012)

nicht weinen prezi,arbeiten muß ich gleich auch noch.
allen viel spaß in der schweiz und immer schön auf die schilder achten
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/w...dgewehr-auf-mountainbiker-los_aid_831453.html


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> http://m.pinkbike.com/video/279419/
> Respekt



ich bin auch ein mädchen
nächste woche fang ich an zu trainieren
mein trommelchen hab ich weggelegt 
wir sehn uns  sonntag?? klasse
was zieh ich an
und welches rad nehm ich mit?
ach mein onkelchen reicht
viel spass gleich in rüthen
wieso bist du arbeiten, wenn du in warstein trainierst??


----------



## Prezident (3. Oktober 2012)

Jojo ne Bekannte ist in Warstein nicht ich
TB wenigstens stimmt das Geld heute am Feiertag


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

froschkönig ist ein mädchen???
egal
hauptsache das geld stimmt

ach dann sehn wir uins doch nicht am sonntag?


----------



## Prezident (3. Oktober 2012)

Froschkönigin

Hab leider nur Fr + Sa frei


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

ach das ist ja ein schönes bild!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

und so ein toller prezi wurde daraus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Oktober 2012)

mensch prezi,,,,,,,setz dich in den bus und fahre nach warstein,,,kack was auf die kohle,,,


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

... und ich befürchte,
das ist nicht seine froschkönigin
aber ich würd´s auch tun!
mit dem bus nach warstein
komm, gib dirn ruck


----------



## Prezident (3. Oktober 2012)

Jojo
Wegen dem Frosch nach Warstein? Ne den seh ich heute Abend eh!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

also vielleicht doch deine froschkönigin
boah @teutobiker  da wärst du gerne mal wieder frosch - wie?

ich bin gegen heute mittag da
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24040/h
aber nich allein
meine kaulquappenwasserglasträgerin komnmt auch mit

fährt heute noch jemand im teuto?


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Oktober 2012)

ketta schreibt: jojo, wann und wo bist du denn im teuto?


----------



## Prezident (3. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spaß auf den Trails Jojo mit deiner Kaulquappe 
Frosch zu sein kann manchmal ne feine Sache sein
Jojo fährst das Rennen auch mit?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

danke prezi
  @Ketta bei  @schlabberkette
meine kaulquappenwasserglasträgerin sitzt grad noch beim frühstück
is wohl gestern spät geworden mit videos gucken und so
so sind se die kaulquappenwasserglasträgerinnen
vielelicht sind wir gegen halb 12 / 12 uhr da
wenn ketta kommt, kommt bestimmt auch nele mit...


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

wird wohl eher gegen 1 uhr sein


----------



## Ketta (3. Oktober 2012)

jojo, wir überlegen noch
wo fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## ricobra50 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ich bin 12 Uhr in Teuto "  Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe"


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> jojo, wir überlegen noch
> wo fahrt ihr denn?



sie hat mich grad durchgeschüttelt
wir sind um 12 uhr an dem parkplatz,
wo der hermannsweg den postdamm kreutzt
weil sie ein wasserglas trägt, ist sie sehr sehr langsam (nicht vorsichtig)
ihr könnt uns also locker einholen...


----------



## Prezident (3. Oktober 2012)

Kettenschlabbers was überlegt ihr denn da noch? Ab in den Teuto mit euch!!


----------



## Ketta (3. Oktober 2012)

wir haben grad entschieden, dass wir bei uns ne runde drehen, auf den schönen trails vom kettenrace


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

tb ist wieder ein frosch
der hat´s gut


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> wir haben grad entschieden, dass wir bei uns ne runde drehen, auf den schönen trails vom kettenrace



da ist es auch sehr sehr schön
passt auf kröt..
frösche auf
viel spass


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> in teutonia regnet es aus allen tauchrohren,da hilft es nicht mal sich unter eine doppelbrücke zu stellen.
> @scotti
> ja,es sind noch alle drei zu haben.



Nett, Du gibst Antworten auf Fragen, die ich nie gestellt habe!!
Hier scheint übrigens die Sonne!
Sieht aus als ob die die Dinger besser selbst gebrauchen kannst - als Regenschutz, falls Du mal im Regen stehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> da ist es auch sehr sehr schön
> passt auf kröt..
> frösche auf
> viel spass



Braucht ihr nicht, die Krö.., 
äääh Frö..
ach ne, die Froggy´s bleiben heute im Keller!
Heute gibts Geburtstagskäffchen bei meiner Schwester!

Ihr könnt also heute mal ohne Pannen durch den Teuto oder sonstige Wälder fahren!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Oktober 2012)

ich bin ganz diddies meinung 140 ist zu 120 kein fortschritt...dehalb plädiere ich immer noch zu ner lyrik 160 oder 170 an der front...in solo air auch für leichte frauen kein thema oder auch coil, frag mal ketta mit der totem...ist auch keine reine "männergabel" 

canyon torque oder auch rose jimbo oder spezi enduro evo wäre ne nummer...propain spindrift wäre mein favorit...paßt schön von den winkeln und ist im preisrahmen


----------



## Prezident (3. Oktober 2012)

Oder Giant Reign


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Reign ist n Klasse Rad, bin ich selber einige Zeit gefahren. Aber wenn man es für den Preis bekommt, könnte man gleich auch auf ein Reign X schielen, das wiegt auch nicht (oder wirklich nur unwesentlich) mehr, bietet aber mehr Reserven (Was die Geo angeht: Da hab ich keien Ahnung von, ich bin mal eins Probegefahren und fands super, wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie beim Reign mit ohne X). Aber der Preis... Neu praktisch unbezahlbar.


----------



## GreenMary (3. Oktober 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich meine den uncle für die diva



Hallo Diddle-Maus - ich bin keine Diva!


----------



## kleinOtze (3. Oktober 2012)

@GreenMary, du bist doch Sonntag auch dabei oder? Dann kannst du meinen Uncle mal probefahren wenn du möchtest!?!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Oktober 2012)

so Leute geht gleich los ROADTRIP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (3. Oktober 2012)

GreenMary schrieb:


> Hallo Diddle-Maus - ich bin keine Diva!


 
das denke ich doch auch.
ob ich eine maus bin?
ich weiß nicht

war gerade spontan im teuto, richard getroffen, melwin mit fotografin getroffen, jojo´s auto gesehen, aber nicht getroffen, war mal wieder schön im teuto


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. Oktober 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> so Leute geht gleich los ROADTRIP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ja, dann mal viel Spaß!!! Ach ja , da ist noch was, Christian fährt doch mit oder, tja da kann ich nur noch sagen schön dich kennen gelernt zu haben, paßt auf denn Herbert auf das der nicht so viel trinkt!!!! Viel Spaß euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (3. Oktober 2012)

teuto....da kann ich mich auch nicht mehr wirklich dran erinnern... 

sonntag wird bestimmt lustig...hoffe das sich noch ein paar leuts anmelden 

ketta, was ist mit dir???


----------



## kleinOtze (3. Oktober 2012)

Rigger wollte wahrscheinlich auch mit steht aber noch nicht als Teilnehmer beim Termin


----------



## ricobra50 (3. Oktober 2012)

Diddie du hast recht , war mal wider schön in Teuto


----------



## brcrew (3. Oktober 2012)

was hält die mary denn vom neuen 2013er kona process? das wär doch was.. und ich kenn da wen, der verkauft das kram!^^

..sonntag leider keine zeit! argh!


----------



## Prezident (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Process in der günstigen (2900 Euro) Variante wiegt gefühlte 25Kg


----------



## brcrew (3. Oktober 2012)

ach watt!? dann da besser nicht drüber nachdenken..^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreenMary (3. Oktober 2012)

Voraussetzung für nen neues Bike ist jedoch ersteinmal der Verkauf von Marys Canyon....muss sozusagen erstmal liquidiert werden  

Also wenn noch jemand nen potentiell Interssierten kennt, nur her damit


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> war gerade spontan im teuto, richard getroffen, melwin mit fotografin getroffen, jojo´s auto gesehen, aber nicht getroffen, war mal wieder schön im teuto



mensch dann war ja heute der bär los
wir hatten auch unseren spass
wir sind auf den wegen von dem video gewesen
und da
hatte ich schon schwieirigkeiten meiner britta zu folgen
ihr beiden hättet wahrscheinlich ziemlich alt ausgesehen

sacht ma die schweizer, kommen die am montag schon wieder zurück???


----------



## ricobra50 (3. Oktober 2012)

hallo jojo
schade das wir dich heute nicht getroffen haben!
vielleicht klappts nächstes mal!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Nett, Du gibst Antworten auf Fragen, die ich nie gestellt habe!!



uuuppppssss,,,forum !!! keine pn !!!
hast recht scotti,die frage wurde nie von dir gestellt.
paket geht morgen raus.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Oktober 2012)

hier noch was für samstag
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13434


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> uuuppppssss,,,forum !!! keine pn !!!
> hast recht scotti,die frage wurde nie von dir gestellt.
> paket geht morgen raus.



Danke, aber sag´s nicht weiter!!
Ich konnte auch die Lisa bei ebay für Dich ersteigern. Ist tatsächlich nur leicht gebraucht. Und die Flicken hast Du ja auch schon gekauft.
Ich schaffe es aber heute nicht mehr sie Dir zu bringen. Sorry!
Wußte nicht, daß Du so einen Druck hast.

*****gelöscht******


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Oktober 2012)

Ups, das sollte auch per PN raus. Aber um die Zeit sieht das keiner mehr TB. Ich lösche das auch sofort wieder! Ehrlich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Oktober 2012)

reicht wenn du lisa am samstag mit zum biken bringst.
löschen nicht vergessen.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich die alle am Samstag mitzubringen schaffe.
Chantall, Kitty und Valentina soll ich doch auch Samstag mitbringen.
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Oktober 2012)

genau richtig scotti,bring alle mit,,,danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2012)

jetzt werdet mal wieder ernst hier!
verdammt

sind das die schweizer in finale?


----------



## rigger (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss da hin!! Sofort!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. Oktober 2012)

Geiles Video. Ob das Fahren auch so viel Spaß macht wie das angucken? 

Freunde der Sonne, wenn wir schon nicht dort sein können, wer will am Sonntag mit nach Willingen? Rigger und ich schmieden gerade erste Pläne dazu...


----------



## Totoxl (3. Oktober 2012)

ich miss mal ein neues forums mitglied erwähnen, manche kennen ihn ja schon. @Jeckyllfrank


----------



## diddie40 (3. Oktober 2012)

dieses we habe ich keine zeit, würde aber gerne am 13. oder 14.10 nach willingen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Video! hehehe! Da sind wir morgen auch!

Hammer hier! Bucht schonmal für 2013!


----------



## rigger (3. Oktober 2012)

Genau Papa-Joe Sonntach Willingen rocken!!! 

Wetter.com sacht Sonnenschein vorraus!!


----------



## Prezident (4. Oktober 2012)

Jojo buch mal Finale für alle


----------



## Prezident (4. Oktober 2012)

Frisch aus Finale eingetroffen
Karsten bist du etwa auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. Oktober 2012)

Christian hier! Pascal is schon Blau. Herbert noch am befuellen. Taliban bastelt irgendwas und ich lecke meine Wunden. 
A line is ok, die. Wander trails sind Top.


----------



## rigger (4. Oktober 2012)

Wunden? Lemme tours oder was? Gruß an die mongos. Jonge!!

Gesendet via Smartphone using Touchscreen


----------



## Prezident (4. Oktober 2012)

Taliban, Herr Bert und Mongo Jonge auf den Lemme Tours
das gibt ja was


----------



## enduro pro (4. Oktober 2012)

hier was für greenmary...mädchenbike deluxe in parkedition....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/49950-scott-voltage-fr10


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Oktober 2012)

die reiseleitung hat herr bert  übernommen.


----------



## Prezident (4. Oktober 2012)

einer lust sa auf ne runde glüder dh action mit bisschen regen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (4. Oktober 2012)

hoffe bis samstag kommen meine neuen sperrklinken, sonst kann ich nicht mitfahren...bei chainreaction am sonntag bestellt montag verschickt ... feiertag (zumindest in deutschland) dazwischen ... lieferzeit ist mit 3-6 tagen angegeben.


----------



## Totoxl (4. Oktober 2012)

Ein Video nach meinem Geschmack
[ame="http://vimeo.com/44585500"]'Make the Move' on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (4. Oktober 2012)

nich ganz verkehrt

aber hast du schon gesehen
dass tbs frosch wieder locken hat?
cool ne
das video hab ich wieder rausgenommen
weil ketta und schlabber nicht zu sehen waren bei diesen aufnahmen vom wiesenrennen!


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Oktober 2012)

Pizza 23 Franken, Sambuca 6 Franken, Bier 6,50. Nutten.....Herr Bert ist jetzt Grieche.


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Oktober 2012)

rasenrennen war furztrocken und heiß

dust&dirt wird ganz anders.....

jojo? 
biste bereit?
wann fährst du hin?
samstag? sonntag?
fährst du alleine?
was ziehst du an?
welches bike?
reifenwahl?
taktik?
???
??
?
.


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Oktober 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Pizza 23 Franken, Sambuca 6 Franken, Bier 6,50. Nutten.....Herr Bert ist jetzt Grieche.



das sind doch humane preise...
da hat sich unsere humanitäre hilfe für davos doch ausgezahlt


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Oktober 2012)

Gib uns noch schnell einen tip fuer Must have trails. 
A line is nur ok, Wanderweg von von ganz oben is cool.
Was noch?


----------



## Prezident (5. Oktober 2012)

An die Warsteiner die Strecke für Sonntag soll technisch werden


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Oktober 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Gib uns noch schnell einen tip fuer Must have trails.



finale ligure


----------



## Ketta (5. Oktober 2012)

an die schweizer: 

1. in davos platz aufs jakobshorn ganz nach oben 1x umsteigen: nehmen biker aber nur mit der ersten Tagesfahrt ganz mit nach oben, das ist um 8.30 glaub ich
downhill:zuerst über den grat richtung Brämabüel, dann richtung teufi 
laut freeride der beste trail der alpen!!! dann müßt ihr noch etwas zurückkurbeln zum lift, ist schon etwas ausgesetzt und anpruchsvoll

2. in davos dorf aufs weissfluhjoch
dann fahrt ihr richtung latschüelfurgga (nicht bis dahin, nur richtung) zum strelapass, wenn ihr am strelapass seid richtung schatzalp 
nicht so schwer, aber schöne aussicht, zum schluss leider etwas viel forstautobahn (da ist auch noch ein trail, das kann ich aber nicht beschreiben,  in der nähe der schatzalp nach einer rechtskurve? ein abzweig nach li, dann steil , wurzelig und steinig runter)

3. livigno ist auch nicht weit nur 61 km!  (über den flüelapass schlängeln und 2x ca. 20 euro (hin und zurück) um durch einen tunnel zu fahren)

viel spaß und rockt die trails!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (5. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> An die Warsteiner die Strecke für Sonntag soll technisch werden



das sind doch mal gute nachrichten
bei *dem* wetter bestimmt ein traum


----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> rasenrennen war furztrocken und heiß
> 
> dust&dirt wird ganz anders.....
> 
> ...




jo!!
voll bereit
da ich dann kaum hier im forum bin
kann ich ab nächsten montag richtig trainieren
hab aber gehört, es soll technisch werden.
käse
die krassen drops, die beiden 60m steilpassagen und die drei 9 meter gaps
sind dann wohl nicht mehr teil der rennstrecke.
das ist echt mist.

ich bin auf anderes vorbereitet. ich hab in den letzten wochen 
überhaupt nicht trainiert und ausgerechnet genau das.
schaiße

da ich gleich noch 6 termine und drei gutachten zu schreiben  habe
und außerdem meiner ältesten im theater in den städtischen bühnen 
zugucken will!! (cool ne?) die räuber!
deswegen habe ich gar keine zeit  und kann wahrscheinlich erst montag 
nach warstein fahren, um sonntag morgen da anzukommen.

vorhin hat mir ein freund eine videoantwort auf eines meiner videos geschickt:
wenn du mal zeit hast...


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvDDDKnNhuE"]Spitfire Low Pass - YouTube[/nomedia]
und das hier noch
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dr2ZB36p9Y"]Top 10 Low Pass Flybys of All Time - YouTube[/nomedia]

holy shit sacht der immer
da hatter recht
cu

ach ja:
was zieht ketta an?
ich komm allein 
mit britta


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Oktober 2012)

Danke Ketta!!


----------



## rigger (5. Oktober 2012)

Möchte jetzt noch einer mit nach willingen am sonntag?


----------



## Prezident (5. Oktober 2012)

1. Dezember 2012 Wupper DH Race von Schulte
mit dem besonderen Flair des Wuppertaler Wetters (nichts für Warmduscher) 
Was haltet Ihr von diesem Termin?


----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2012)

rigger, trag dich wieder aus wenn du nicht kommst....


----------



## diddie40 (5. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> 1. Dezember 2012 Wupper DH Race von Schulte
> mit dem besonderen Flair des Wuppertaler Wetters (nichts für Warmduscher)
> Was haltet Ihr von diesem Termin?


 
termin ist super
doch was ziehe ich an?
welche reifen?
braucht man spikes?


----------



## Prezident (5. Oktober 2012)

Die Strecken sind schön kernig und knackig da empfiehlt sich Vollkörperschutz  bei Nässe sind Klebereifen von Vorteil
Denke Weißes Pulver liegt dann noch nicht verteilt rum
Kategorie der Abfahrten mit geöffneter Bremse: Faceplant über Handlebar into the next Baum


----------



## diddie40 (5. Oktober 2012)

das ist doch genau richtig für die besinnliche weihnachtszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Faceplant über Handlebar into the next Baum



Hab ich schon getestet, geht im Glüder perfekt!!
Danach dann ein handmade neues Frontwheel und Coffee im Gasthaus while waiting for a lift to the car!!


----------



## Prezident (5. Oktober 2012)

Scotty glaub mir hier geht es noch besser 
aber danach kannste dich im Beverly Club der ganz in der nähe ist verwöhnen lassen


----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2012)

andrea, kommst du am sonntag???? oder vielleicht noch wer??? scotty????


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Scotty glaub mir hier geht es noch besser
> aber danach kannste dich im Beverly Club der ganz in der nähe ist verwöhnen lassen



Pssst, kann ich auch direkt zu Beverly??


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> andrea, kommst du am sonntag???? oder vielleicht noch wer??? scotty????



Kann ich noch nicht sagen. 
Sind ja zwei Veranstaltungen dieses WE. Außerdem müssen die Teutonen in Warstein ja auch betreut werden. So als Groupie oder so!!
Hängt alles auch ein bischen vom Wetter ab.


----------



## Ketta (5. Oktober 2012)

genau das gleiche wie scotti wollte ich auch schreiben 
ich entscheide mich spontan ob ich selbst fahr oder als groupie mit nach warstein fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (5. Oktober 2012)

Scotty in Warstein am Streckenrand wenn die Ladies starten
Bekleidung: String und Rasta Perücke
Stil: div. Bemalung am Körper
Ausrüstung: Megaphon

genau Scotty ab nach Warstein und feuer die Teutonen + Froschkönigin so richtig an


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Scotty in Warstein am Streckenrand wenn die Ladies starten
> Bekleidung: String und Rasta Perücke
> Stil: div. Bemalung am Körper
> Ausrüstung: Megaphon
> ...



Ach so, ich glaube der Enduro hatte das letztes Jahr wohl falsch verstanden:


----------



## Ketta (5. Oktober 2012)

megavalanche mit gänsehaut:

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331577054547/four-by-three-dan-atherton-s-enduro


----------



## Chefkocher (5. Oktober 2012)

Hiho zusammen,

hab nochmal ein wenig für Maria den Bikemarkt durchstöbert. Was haltet ihr hiervon ?nur um die ungefähre Richtung zu finden

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/44547-lapierre-spicy-516l-gr-s

Ist die Damen-Variante (L für Lady) des 516er-Rahmens. Ok, viele Parts aus 2010/2011, Zugführung naja, insgesamt aber nen nettes Gesamtpaket mit dem dat Marile schon recht vielfältig unterwegs sein könnte. Preislich müsste man natürlich verhandeln ;-)

Moment...hmmm keine Angabe zum Laufradsatz...komisch, auf den bildern ist auch nichts zu erkennen. 

 @_scotty_ und Ketta:
Sonntag kommt der Sommer zurück nach Teutonia;-)


----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2012)

jo, das hat alles womit sie lange spaß haben kann...super federelemente, kannst den dämpfer noch verkaufen und nen air montieren und hast noch mal 500g weniger, der rahmen ist gut und die schaltung top...


reifen bringen noch mal 500g und dann ist das ding fast so leicht wie das nerve und hat 40mm mehr federweg...

ich würd zuschlagen...


----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2012)

also, wenn ich als unbedarfter kurz einwerfen dürfte:
ein rad kaufen, ohne es schon mal gefahren zu haben
halte ich für gewagt
teile sind wichtig, 
aber die geometrie darf man doch nicht ganz unter den tisch fallen lassen,
die entscheidet doch mit darüber, ob man sich auf dem rad wohl fühlt
und damit sicher fahren kann...
nun gut
ich geh jetzt zu den räubern
cu


----------



## avid49 (5. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> andrea, kommst du am sonntag???? oder vielleicht noch wer??? scotty????



Jau,ich vielleicht noch........mal sehen


----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> megavalanche mit gänsehaut:
> 
> http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331577054547/four-by-three-dan-atherton-s-enduro



ketta ich musste da noch schnell reingucken
klasse videoserie ist das
und ein satz von dem atherton, den find ich gut
...you shouldnt be there...
recht hatter
da bleib ich doch besser in wuppertal

01.12.? will ich dabei sein


----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2012)

jojo, schon richtig...du mußt allerdings bedenken das sie von nem cc rad kommt und sich so oder so an einen anderen winkel gewöhnen muß, da führt kein weg dran vorbei...das spicy ist ja eher ein enduro bike, daher sind die winkel noch recht moderat und das ding ist leicht, zum touren also bestens geeignet..das man tiefer sitzt und die gabel vorn länger ist, da gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell ran...

mal schnell die winkel... 72.5 auf 66.5 ....

das giant von ketta, das sie schon gefahren ist hat 73,5 auf 67,5


----------



## Ketta (5. Oktober 2012)

cool enduro, jetzt weiß ich auch endlich mal meine winkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (5. Oktober 2012)

dat spicy will ikke och haben!!!

dat spicy würd der marile bestimmt gut stehen, als highlight sind ja auch ihre farben verbaut!

jetzt im ernst: scheint ein top angebot zu sein und sieht aus wie neu und so leicht! ZUSCHLAGEN!!!!!
jojos einwand mit dem probefahren kann ich aber auch verstehen!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2012)

klar, probefahrt ist nicht schlecht....nur von ein mal die straße rauf und runter wirst du auch nicht wissen wie es sich auf tour oder park fährt....

wie schon oben ge3schrieben, sie wird sich eh umstellen müssen von einer hochbeinigen garzelle auf ein tiefergelegtes warzenschwein   

ansonsten ist das spicy schon echt gut ausgestattet und super leicht für 160mm federweg....ketta, schlag zu...


----------



## yippeh (5. Oktober 2012)

Moin, 

bin ich hier richtig um mich als Neuling auf dem Mountainbike vorzustellen - mit Ziel Teutoburger Wald (Ibbenbüren).

Gibt es soetwas wie regelmäßige Touren von der Sorte, in denen Einsteiger nicht sofort die Lust verlieren? Bin schon auf ein nettes Video gestoßen, das scheint hier in der Region gewesen zu sein: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20562

Danke und Grüße,

yippeh


----------



## Prezident (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann nur immer wieder betonen das es nicht Ratsam ist mit diesen komischen Haufen aus dem Teuto gemeinsame Aktivitäten auf dem Rad zu unternehmen... Yippeh du wirst von denen noch Nachts träumen


----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2012)

hey prezi....du bist doch auch so einer  oder warum fährst du so gern mit uns 

sonntagstermin  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13421


----------



## yippeh (5. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Ich kann nur immer wieder betonen das es nicht Ratsam ist mit diesen komischen Haufen aus dem Teuto gemeinsame Aktivitäten auf dem Rad zu unternehmen... Yippeh du wirst von denen noch Nachts träumen



... das hört sich ja vielversprechend an 

An diesem Wochenende klappt´s bei mir leider noch nicht, liege gerade flach. Aber dann scheine ich hier ja schon mal nicht verkehrt zu sein.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. Oktober 2012)

Geil heute wieder Lemme Tours am Start.600 hm hochschieben und 1700 hm runter.auf 1 a rüttelpiste.geiler Tag und jetzt sauuuuuufffffffeeeeen


----------



## Chefkocher (5. Oktober 2012)

Wir würden grundsätzlich das Spicy besuchen fahren und das Mariele mal draufstzen. Allerdings gibts noch zwei Dinge, die vorher gelöst werden müssen:

1. Das Nerve muss verkauft sein (Verkaufsgespräche laufen noch ;-))
2. Der Anbieter des Spicy müsste sich mal zurückmelden, vielleicht ist es ja auch schon weg ?

Naja, nichts überstürzen und nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen ...erstmal Danke für Anmerkungen.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Oktober 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Hiho zusammen,
> 
> hab nochmal ein wenig für Maria den Bikemarkt durchstöbert. Was haltet ihr hiervon ?nur um die ungefähre Richtung zu finden
> 
> ...




Das Spicy ist ja quasi die kleine Variante von meinem Froggy.
Der Werner (avid...) ist es mal gefahren und war gut damit zufrieden.
Diddi und ich fahren das Froggy und sind begeistert. Der Hinterbau funktioniert super. Ist sehr antriebsneutral und man verschenkt keine Leistung. Federperformance ist bergab und auf holprigen Trails top.
Bergauf gibt es lt. Test bessere Bikes.
Einen schönen Test findet ihr hier:
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/bikes-and-parts/artikel/1979/enduro-bike-test-–-lapierre-spicy-516

Von den Parts würde ich auch einen Luftdämpfer einbauen und leichtere Reifen. Ob die Kurbel wirklich eine XT ist? Sieht mir eher nach einer ganz billigen aus, kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Kabelführung ist wohl auch nicht original  und irgendwie sieht das Bike vorne eigenartig hoch aus, kann aber auch an dem kleinen Rahmen liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (5. Oktober 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Wir würden grundsätzlich das Spicy besuchen fahren und das Mariele mal draufstzen. Allerdings gibts noch zwei Dinge, die vorher gelöst werden müssen:
> 
> 1. Das Nerve muss verkauft sein (Verkaufsgespräche laufen noch ;-))
> 2. Der Anbieter des Spicy müsste sich mal zurückmelden, vielleicht ist es ja auch schon weg ?
> ...



Zu 1. Wenn schon mal Interessenten da sind, kann es auch verkauft werden 
Zu 2.Das Bike halte ich auch für sehr Gut, wäre schade wenn es verkauft wäre. Aber es gibt noch andere Töchter.

Zum letzten Satz. Muss man nicht, aber wenn alles passt, kann man das ruhig machen.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Oktober 2012)

Leute ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, als ich heute in den Keller ging stand da plötzlich das hier:






Ich hab es natürlich gleich ausgepackt und bearbeitet. Als ich fertig war wurde das daraus:


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. Oktober 2012)

Mensch Scotti, das macht ja richtig was her! Ich hoffe mal für dich, dass auch die Komponenten durch das anbauen an den Rahmen Nukeproof geworden sind. Heißes Gerät.


----------



## ricobra50 (5. Oktober 2012)

geiles Rad!


----------



## Prezident (5. Oktober 2012)

Scotty FETTES Teil


----------



## Prezident (5. Oktober 2012)

Ob es das Wupper-DH-Race überstehen wird? Wir werden sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Oktober 2012)

wat nen feines fahrrad dat doch is scotty,dat mach ich auch wohl leiden.
musse dir aber auch wat neues zum antreken kopen,so kannse da nich mit lös,am besten wat schwates.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wat nen feines fahrrad dat doch is scotty,dat mach ich auch wohl leiden.



Mensch Teuto, das aus Deinem Mund!!
Da freue ich mich natürlich ganz besonders!!

Aber ich bin auch sehr zufrieden. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck dat Dingen.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2012)

aber nen ordentlichen sattel bekommt es noch, oder???


----------



## brcrew (5. Oktober 2012)

feines nukeproof! sieht nach spass aus!


----------



## Prezident (5. Oktober 2012)

weiß einer zufällig die Tracklist von Where the Trail ends?


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. Oktober 2012)

Jau, schickes Bike hatte auch schon mal überlegt, bin aber jetzt froh das nicht gemacht zu haben scheint mir eine regelrechte Seuche geworden zu sein Nukeproof zufahren!!! Bin für mehr Vielfalt bei den Bikes!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Oktober 2012)

Puh,  Glück gehabt. 
Fahr du mal weiter Dropmuschi!; -)


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Oktober 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Jau, schickes Bike hatte auch schon mal überlegt, bin aber jetzt froh das nicht gemacht zu haben scheint mir eine regelrechte Seuche geworden zu sein Nukeproof zufahren!!! Bin für mehr Vielfalt bei den Bikes!!!


:-
Apropos Bike-Vielfalt: 
Canyon:  FB, Toto, Green Mary, Chefkocher... 
Gähn, fährt echt jeder...


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> aber nen ordentlichen sattel bekommt es noch, oder???



Wieso? 
Ist doch voll der Porno Troy Lee Sattel! 
Als ich meinen Sixpack Sattel drauf hatte gabs auch Mecker. 
Mit dem Sattel jetzt auch. 
Das Forum ist echt gemein.  :-(

Ansonsten aber Danke für die netten Kommentare!!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Oktober 2012)

tja, du hast es schon sehr schwer... ein ohhh für den armen scotty am frühen morgen... 

ich bin ja immer noch froh ein einzigartiges gefährt zu haben  immer dieser hype, zyyy, kann ich nicht verstehen...wie war das noch mal mit "individualverkehr"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (6. Oktober 2012)

Also das Scalp finde ich ja schon cool. Aber wieso fahre ich ein Canyon?
Steht bei mir links etwas von Pitch?


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Oktober 2012)

Ahhh Toto, wolltest Du dich von der Masse (FB) abheben?


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Oktober 2012)

Fällt der Termin heute um 12:00 etwas aus??
Jetzt bin ich extra früh aufgestanden und habe mein Bike geputzt


----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2012)

scotti
viel spass mit dem rad!


----------



## rigger (6. Oktober 2012)

@scotti, gutes Bike willste das morgen in Willingen einweihen?


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Oktober 2012)

mal gucken was das Wetter so sagt. Ricki will ja lieber nach WiBe, ich denke da ist es nach einer Woche Regen aber super matschig, siehe IXS cup


----------



## enduro pro (6. Oktober 2012)

scotty, wo ist es nach 1 woche dauerregen nicht matschig??????


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Fällt der Termin heute um 12:00 etwas aus??



der fällt sprichwörtlich ins wasser,,,komme mir vor wie auf  einer demo in gorleben,,nur mit dem unterschied das der wasserwerfer den ganzen morgen noch nicht zum wasser tanken mußte.


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> :-
> Apropos Bike-Vielfalt:
> Canyon:  FB, Toto, Green Mary, Chefkocher...
> Gähn, fährt echt jeder...


Habe ich dir jetzt wehgetan, das tut mir jetzt aber Leid!!! So kleiner bussi, Fb fährt Drop.... aber Fb ist es als erstes gefahren, Toto fährt im Moment Pitch wie das aussieht, Green Mary, Chefkocher kenn ich noch nicht!! Ich meine das so wenn jemand mit dem ich fahre ein geiles Bike fährt würde ich es mir auch kaufen, aber 2 ist doch genug,ein drittes, das währe für mich ein Grund mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Da ist mein EGO einfach zu groß!!!

ps. Wenn ich dir mit meiner Aussage weh getan habe möchte Ich mich hiermit öffentlich Entschuldigen!!!!


Nee nicht wirklich!!!























ike fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich seh das genauso, wer will schon ein Bike haben, dass man ständig überall sieht? Ist doch uncool. Ich für meinen Teil habe auch keinen großen Respekt vor Leuten, die "Massenfahrräder" fahren, egal wie gut sie sind. Hier, wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir sofort das hier holen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/28-ZOLL-MOUN...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item256eed5fb4

Hat garantiert keiner und ich erzeuge garantiert ehrfürchtiges staunen, wenn ich damit den Bikepark rocke. Ob das Rad gut funktioniert ist auch garnicht so wichtig. Das wichtigste ist und bleibt einfach individualität...


----------



## Prezident (6. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> komme mir vor wie auf  einer demo in gorleben,,nur mit dem unterschied das der wasserwerfer den ganzen morgen noch nicht zum wasser tanken mußte.


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Oktober 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Habe ich dir jetzt wehgetan, das tut mir jetzt aber Leid!!! So kleiner bussi, Fb fährt Drop.... aber Fb ist es als erstes gefahren, Toto fährt im Moment Pitch wie das aussieht, Green Mary, Chefkocher kenn ich noch nicht!! Ich meine das so wenn jemand mit dem ich fahre ein geiles Bike fährt würde ich es mir auch kaufen, aber 2 ist doch genug,ein drittes, das währe für mich ein Grund mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Da ist mein EGO einfach zu groß!!!
> 
> ps. Wenn ich dir mit meiner Aussage weh getan habe möchte Ich mich hiermit öffentlich Entschuldigen!!!!
> 
> ...



Neeeiiiiiin großer FB, Du hast mir doch nicht weh getan!!!
Das ist doch der ganz normale Umgangston hier, oder nicht??

Wenn was anderes von dir gekommen wär, hätte ich mich gewundert.
Aber ich habe etwas länger gebraucht um die wirre Satzstellung und Interpunktion zu entschlüsseln ...

Aber ich mag auch Canyon-Fahrer!! Dafür ist mein Ego auch groß genug
(Zumal sich die meisten wieder davon trennen!)


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> scotty, wo ist es nach 1 woche dauerregen nicht matschig??????



Im schönen, warmen Keller!
Oder soll ich es ins Wohnzimmer stellen


----------



## Prezident (6. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Im schönen, warmen Keller!
> Oder soll ich es ins Wohnzimmer stellen



PUSSYALARM!!! ich werd mir später auch noch ne Trainingseinheit trotz Wasserwerfer geben!


----------



## rigger (6. Oktober 2012)

Möchte morgen noch einer mit nach willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. Oktober 2012)

neiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn.......


----------



## enduro pro (6. Oktober 2012)

scotty, schlafzimmer  zum kuscheln ins schlafzimmer....


----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2012)

schlabber schon gesehen?
die sonne kommt!!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> scotty, schlafzimmer  zum kuscheln ins schlafzimmer....


----------



## Prezident (6. Oktober 2012)

Jojo
für ne 5 Euro Spende kannst morgen ne GoPro für das Training + Rennen ausleihen


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Neeeiiiiiin großer FB, Du hast mir doch nicht weh getan!!!
> Das ist doch der ganz normale Umgangston hier, oder nicht??
> !)



genau scotti,

wem die wärmenden strahlen der sonne fehlen holt sich hier seine neue energie für den tag , ergötzt sich an den rhetorischen genitalschlägen eines fb oder freut sich wenn ein neider  seinen ganzen stolz durch den  kakao (warum heißt es eigentlich kakao?)zieht oder auch über den klee (warum heißt es eigentlich klee ? wie kacke) lobt.

trotz allem  werden nirgendwo im www mehr + verteilt wie hier.


----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Jojo
> für ne 5 Euro Spende kannst morgen ne GoPro für das Training + Rennen ausleihen



aber wer will schon sehen
was ich seh, wenn ich mich abmüh?
interessanter wäre es schon, wenn
ich trage, was ich tragen möchte und noch dazu das, 
was mir zu tragen vorgeschlagen wurde.
dann käm ich in die videos von denen mit der gopro.
5 euros gespart und selber drauf
das nenn ich klug


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2012)

trau dich jojo.


termin für mittwoch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13439


----------



## Totoxl (6. Oktober 2012)

An die Frauenwelt, morgen gibt es ein wenig unterstützung. Mein Frau kommt auch mal mit in den Teuto. Sie hofft natürlich auf akzeptanz und toleranz von den Mitfahrern.


----------



## Prezident (6. Oktober 2012)

FB und Akzeptanz bzw Toleranz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreenMary (6. Oktober 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> An die Frauenwelt, morgen gibt es ein wenig unterstützung. Mein Frau kommt auch mal mit in den Teuto. Sie hofft natürlich auf akzeptanz und toleranz von den Mitfahrern.


 

Da freu ich mich aber sehr!!! 

Die Sonne kommt raus!


----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2012)

um halb sieben?
norwegen?


----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2012)

ahhh
im übertragenen sinne!
jetzt hab ichs erst kapiert
männer eben ....


----------



## Prezident (6. Oktober 2012)

Jojo


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Oktober 2012)

sonne? 
aaarghh
ist ja irgendwie schön
vor allem für eure teutotour morgen
aber ich bin für warstein eigentl. schon auf schlamm und regen programmiert....
unn nu?
jojo? hilfeeeeeeee.....


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Oktober 2012)

Nur keine Sorge, du wirst vielleicht nicht von oben nass, aber der Boden wird schon nicht über Nacht verwüsten


----------



## Prezident (6. Oktober 2012)

Schlabba lass mal schön die Klebe-Schlamm-Reifen drauf!


----------



## Totoxl (6. Oktober 2012)

Jojo und André, habt einfach ein wenig Spaß, der Rest kommt von ganz alleine.


----------



## Prezident (6. Oktober 2012)

Jojo und Schlabba redet der Froschkönigin mal gut zu wenn Ihr Sie antrefft die macht sich nämlich auch schon Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2012)

also eigentlich müsste ich jetzt mal packen
morgen geht das nicht, wir haben schließlich wieder zweieinhalb stunden weg vor uns

soso die froschkönigin hat manschetten
aber kein problem
ich auch
was in aller welt sind schlammklebereifen??
ich fahr rocket ron in 2,2
sind das schlammklebereifen?

spass?
jo!
machen wir uns!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was in aller welt sind schlammklebereifen??
> ich fahr rocket ron in 2,2
> sind das schlammklebereifen?



klar jojo, rocket ron sind super Schlammklebereifen!
Wenn der Schlamm daran klebt, dann klebt der und geht nicht mehr ab!!

Hat den klitzekleinen Nachteil, daß dann der Grip deutlich abnimmt.
Aber danach hattest Du ja nicht gefragt, oder?


----------



## ricobra50 (6. Oktober 2012)

Jojo, Andre viel spass morgen !!


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Oktober 2012)

klebeschlammreifen sind druff
klamotten sind gepackt
ich bring auch ein paar manschetten mit
und natürlich mein groupie!!

danke für die spasswünsche!!!
den werden wir auf jeden fall haben 

jojo
wir sehen uns morgen
ick freu mir!!


----------



## Chefkocher (6. Oktober 2012)

Daumen hoch und Daumen gedrückt für euch morgen ! 

Für Teutonia !!! Viel Spaß!


----------



## Prezident (6. Oktober 2012)

viel Spaß euch zwei Altherren  rockt da gut ein weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (6. Oktober 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> klebeschlammreifen sind druff
> klamotten sind gepackt
> ich bring auch ein paar manschetten mit
> und natürlich mein groupie!!
> ...



Schade, ich dachte dein Groupie würde morgen in den Teuto kommen 
,aber irgend jemand muss dich ja auch anfeuern


----------



## rigger (6. Oktober 2012)

Kommorgen auch zum treff in den teuto...


----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> klar jojo, rocket ron sind super Schlammklebereifen!
> Wenn der Schlamm daran klebt, dann klebt der und geht nicht mehr ab!!
> 
> Hat den klitzekleinen Nachteil, daß dann der Grip deutlich abnimmt.
> Aber danach hattest Du ja nicht gefragt, oder?



danke scotti!
hab nun die stollen weitgehend abgeschnitten (habe ich mal bei´nem worldcup gesehen)
nun kann der schlamm auch nicht mehr kleben und mir den grip nehemn!!

übrigens: ich feuer den andre an
der kommt schließlich in die finalrunde
die töten! 
verdammt! 
die tröten, wo sind die tröten??

bin auch bald fertig mit packen für die nächsten zwei wochen
gehabt euch wohl!




zwei wieso zwei??


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2012)

jau ihr beiden,wenn schon nicht finale in ligurien dann wenigstens finale in warstein.
viel glück
beim tröten könnte euer groupie singen:
wir wollen den jojo siiiiiiegen sehn und gleich dahinter den schlabberchaiiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## kleinOtze (6. Oktober 2012)

@schlabber und Gefolge ... viel Spaß morgen! Ordentlich Gas geben, ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. Oktober 2012)

Jakobshorn


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2012)

kitzbühler horn


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Oktober 2012)

klasse foto!!
geile gegend!!
grüsse in die schweiz 

finalrunde in warstein?
gibt´s sowas?
egal....
einfach alles geben und vollgas reingehaun


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Oktober 2012)

Ein Horn:


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2012)

ein horn:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2012)

noch ein horn:


----------



## rigger (6. Oktober 2012)

Viel spass und erfolg in warstein morgen!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Oktober 2012)

Das Matterhorn:


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2012)

hier noch ein paar hörner , habe ich von den jungs aus der schweiz bekommen


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Oktober 2012)

Oh man, wie geil. Das macht mich selbst horny. Aber davon lade ich lieber kein Foto hoch...


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2012)

das letzte ein horn


----------



## Prezident (7. Oktober 2012)

ich habs im Urin
Schlabba und Gefolge erreichen die Top 10!


----------



## Totoxl (7. Oktober 2012)

wie gewonnen so zeronnen. wir sind erst mal für heute raus. wenn wir es schaffen kommen wir auf halbem weg dazu. enduro nimmst du dein handy mit?


----------



## rigger (7. Oktober 2012)

Geile Runde bei geilstem wetter!!! Hat echt spass gemacht! 

Gerne wieder!!

Danke Greenmary für den leckeren Kuchen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (7. Oktober 2012)

Schon wieder Kuchen von Mary? 
Ich war mit meiner Frau auch noch im Teuto, Wetter war wirklich Top.
Ich habe noch den Jäger und Werner getroffen. Werner hat mir berichtet das ihr noch beim Kaffee und Kuchen im Dreieck angehalten habt. Wir haben zwar die Augen offen gehalten konnten euch aber leider nicht entdecken. 

Christoph hast du eine neue Tel.Nr. ? 

Gibt es von den Warsteinern schon was neues?


----------



## rigger (7. Oktober 2012)

Schlabber Top 20!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Oktober 2012)

kuchen,biken,spaß  und sonne,,,,ich dachte schon ich hätte was verpaßt,,,,,
hier nochmal der termin für mittwoch,,,mal ganz anderes gelände,,,
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13439

und noch ein bildchen von der letzten bikedemo in ibbtown


----------



## enduro pro (7. Oktober 2012)

man, man, man...immer kuchen und sonne und ich immer noch krank... 

wird zeit das ich die dosis der medikamente erhöhe...doping 

toto, du hast ne pn


----------



## Totoxl (7. Oktober 2012)

Jungs nicht vergessen. Heute 21.00 Rampage
http://live.redbull.tv/events/114/red-bull-rampage/


----------



## rigger (7. Oktober 2012)

Jau pizza is on the way und das bier steht kalt, die rampage kann kommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (7. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir gibt´s Salat!
Damit kommt man besser Berge hoch!


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Oktober 2012)

Und wenn die Reifen halten auch runter!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Oktober 2012)

Scotti..., gerade erst das kleine silberne gesehen! SUPER!


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke! Echt ein feines Teil.  Fehlt nur noch gutes Parkwetter!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Oktober 2012)

hehe..., das wird das größte Problem sein, denke ich. Hab heute mitm Jochen Forstmann von Last telefoniert wegen des neuen Herb DH


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Oktober 2012)

Uuuuhhhh, willst du aufrüsten?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Oktober 2012)

ich würde gern mal nen DHler haben, ja. Ansich völliger Blödsinn, denn dadurch fahr ich auch nicht anders oder besser oder dickere Sachen aber mich würds im Rahmen des Hobbys einfach mal interessieren  Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Das Scalp stand auch ganz oben auf meiner Liste aber der Chriss wollte mir keins verkaufen


----------



## Prezident (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie Chris will dir keins vertickern?!?
Last passt eh besser zu dir!


----------



## rigger (7. Oktober 2012)

Das herb dh find ich auch geil!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Oktober 2012)

Doch, der würds tun  Für Geld macht der alles... 

Aber hab eh keine Flocken mehr dieses Jahr für solche Experimente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (7. Oktober 2012)

Man telefoniert doch nicht herum,  wenn man nicht will!  ;-)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Oktober 2012)

hahaha! Sagen wirs mal so: Der Jochen hat noch einen Prototypen übrig und weiss, dass ich ein williger Käufer bin. So hat er an mich gedacht und mich kontaktiert.

Mal was anderes: Die Typen da im Staub, die sind doch total bekloppt!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Oktober 2012)

Alles Luschen!  Die fliegen ja genauso oft auf die Fresse wie ich


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Oktober 2012)

aber die haben nen Grund...


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Oktober 2012)

Ruhm und Ehre? 
Oder die paar $$$?
Was ist das gegen den teutonischen Gral?? 
Eben, nix!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Oktober 2012)

Scotti..., du hast ja so recht! Vor allem isset da total warm, man bekommt schnell nen Sonnenbrand und staubige Bikes..., alles doof!


----------



## rigger (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja total doof...


----------



## Prezident (7. Oktober 2012)

Scotty kann das eh besser


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Oktober 2012)

Auf die Schnauze fliegen? 
Kann ich auch ganz gut.  Aber die haben keine Bäume da. 
Was soll ich da fällen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (8. Oktober 2012)

meine persönliche rampage 2012:

dust & dirt in warstein ;-)


----------



## chrisxrossi (8. Oktober 2012)

Ganz schöne lang die Strecke. Sieht gut aus, schade mit dem kleinen Patzer, sonst hätteste bestimmt noch ein paar Plätze gut gemacht.


----------



## Prezident (8. Oktober 2012)

Sehr Geil Schlabba
aber irgendwie sieht das mehr nach Enduro anstatt DH aus?!?


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Oktober 2012)

jau
nen downhiller hätte man nicht unbedingt gebraucht
weil die strecke recht flach und extrem tret-intensiv ist
da war reinkeulen angesagt
von oben bis unten
aber bei den fiesen wurzelabschnitten war ich schon froh über die federwegsreserven meines scalps...


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Oktober 2012)

Tolle Stimmung an der Strecke!
Am besten fand ich:
Puhh, ScheiXXe! Ganz am Schluß!.

Ohne den kleinen "Verfahrer" wärst du bestimmt schnellster geworden.


----------



## ricobra50 (8. Oktober 2012)

Andre- richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2012)

genau!
man da hab ich ja wohl was verpasst - käse!

so oder so käse

ich konnte leider nicht nach warstein, weil meine 
schwiegermama (die beste von allen) plötzlich ins krankenhaus musste.

und sobald es entwarnung gibt, fahrn wir doch noch innen urlaub
aber bis dahin les und schreib ich mit!

z.b. an den karsten


schulte69 schrieb:


> ich würde gern mal nen DHler haben, ja. Ansich völliger Blödsinn, denn dadurch fahr ich auch nicht anders oder besser oder dickere Sachen




das is quatsch sag ich dir
hab ich auch immer gedacht: für mich is ein  dhler überflüssig, obwohl christian 
immer versuchte, mich vom gegenteil zu überzeugen...

von meinem pukkyrad bin ich in diesem jahr zwischendurchmal auf andere 
räder umgestiegen. da sind mir die augen geöffnet worden
mit den zusätzlichen federwegsreserven bin ich bei hindernissen viel später an meine
grenzen gekommen und dann bin ich all das, was ich mit mehr federweg 
locker gefahren bin auch mit meiner klapperkiste runter.

vorher hatte ich gar keine bahnung für solche stellen im kopf...

also meine empfehlung:
teste das auf jeden fall
ich bin überzeugt, das macht sinn


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Oktober 2012)

Genau, das macht Sinn


----------



## kleinOtze (8. Oktober 2012)

Hammer Video...wenn Schlabber so schnauft, dann soll das schon was heißen...sonst kenne ich ihn nur als Mr. Ironwade. Super gefahren!!!


----------



## Prezident (8. Oktober 2012)

jute besserung für die schwiegermutter jojo


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> genau!
> man da hab ich ja wohl was verpasst - käse!
> 
> so oder so käse
> ...



Hey Jojo,

also zunächst mal wünsche ich deiner Familie und dir alles Gute!!

Dann danke für die "Empfehlung"! Ich denke ähnlich darüber, dass ein neues Rad einem Türen (und sei es nur im Kopf) öffnet. Ich hab auch bei jedem Radwechsel einen Schritt nach vorn gemacht. Nun, mit dem Herb, bin ich jedoch relativ nah an einem DHler dran. Das ist zumindest mein Empfinden und wenn ich sehe, was manche mit genau diesem Rad machen, dann grüble ich, ob mich ein richtig dickes Rad noch voran bringt. Ich teste es einfach aus, jedoch wird es mir meine Angst bei steilen Sachen oder vor Gapsrüngen nicht nehmen können.

Aber ich werde es einfach mal austesten und dann hoffentlich sagen: Das war genau das, was ich brauchte um mich nochmal weiter zu bringen.

Naja..., jetzt muss ich eh erstmal sparen, somit hab ich noch Zeit zu überlegen, wobei die Entscheidung eigentlich gefallen ist 


 @schlabber: Super Ergebnis! Gratulation!!!


----------



## rigger (8. Oktober 2012)

Mein FR hat noch eine etwas andere Geometrie, der LW ist viel Flacher, zzt. mit 180mm 62,4 glaub ich, deiner ist steiler.


----------



## kleinOtze (8. Oktober 2012)

@_schulte69_ ... auch wenn ich noch nicht all zu viel dh erfahrung habe, aber ich konnte bei meinem letzten willingen besuch mein jimbo mit 160 und ein beefcake mit 200 mm testen im direkten vergleich ... auf dem beefcake habe ich mich deutlich sicherer gefühlt. mmn verzeiht ein ein reines dh bike mehr fehler als ein enduro/fr bike dadurch fährt man flüssiger was einem wiederrum sicherheit gibt  ... mit meinem jimbo fühlte ich mich deutlich eingeschränkter auf der dh strecke. ob das nun reine kopfsache ist kann ich nicht sagen. 

der schritt 160 -> 200 ist ja doch etwas größer als 180 -> 200. ich persönlich möchte mir gerne im nächsten jahr ein parkbike kaufen da ich von den fahreigenschaften des beefcake begeistert war. besonders bei der wurzelpassage in willingen ist mir der unterschied aufgefallen.


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Oktober 2012)

jojo
die familie geht natürlich vor
alles gute von unserer Seite!!!

aber wir haben dich/euch beim dust & dirt echt vermisst!!!
dust war keiner, nur dirt und mocke 

schlammig, wurzelig, rutschig, kniffelige doubles und roadgaps, fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll und anstrengend... also einfach hammergeil!

du hättest in warstein bestimmt auch spass gehabt
mit deinem fluffigen fahrstil hättest du locker den schlamm durchgefräst und die wurzeln umsurft und dem jungen fallobst mal gezeigt wo der semmering-proved-hammer hängt 

dann halt nächstes mal 


schulte
wenn du dh fahren willst solltest du dir nen dh kaufen....punkt...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Oktober 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Mein FR hat noch eine etwas andere Geometrie, der LW ist viel Flacher, zzt. mit 180mm 62,4 glaub ich, deiner ist steiler.


Das liegt aber daran, dass du ne Gabel einbaust, die eigentlich so nicht gedacht ist fürs FR, oder?! War das nicht für 160er Gabeln ausgelegt? Und im Sag haste dann 62,4 Grad? Das ist schon ordentlich flach, wobei doch das Tretlager hochkommt wenn du das Radl vorn so aufbockst?
Und ja, meiner ist steiler!  styler vor allem 


kleinOtze schrieb:


> @_schulte69_ ... auch wenn ich noch nicht all zu viel dh erfahrung habe, aber ich konnte bei meinem letzten willingen besuch mein jimbo mit 160 und ein beefcake mit 200 mm testen im direkten vergleich ... auf dem beefcake habe ich mich deutlich sicherer gefühlt. mmn verzeiht ein ein reines dh bike mehr fehler als ein enduro/fr bike dadurch fährt man flüssiger was einem wiederrum sicherheit gibt  ... mit meinem jimbo fühlte ich mich deutlich eingeschränkter auf der dh strecke. ob das nun reine kopfsache ist kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> der schritt 160 -> 200 ist ja doch etwas größer als 180 -> 200. ich persönlich möchte mir gerne im nächsten jahr ein parkbike kaufen da ich von den fahreigenschaften des beefcake begeistert war. besonders bei der wurzelpassage in willingen ist mir der unterschied aufgefallen.



Danke für die Einschätzung! ich werd das eh einfach ausprobieren müssen. Es besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit, dass ich mal das gleiche für einen Tag mache. Also ein Rad ausleihen um zu schauen, wie groß der Unterschied ist. Wobei ich mich eh insgeheim entscheiden habe und irgendeine kleine Stimme ruft: tu es!


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> tu es!



jaaaa, hör auf deine innere stimme...
tu es!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Oktober 2012)

musst du nicht arbeiten?

Watt isn mitm Kohlensiepen die Woche? Hätte mal wieder Bock, wobei man echt früh schon da sein muss weil wegen dunkel und so...


----------



## rigger (8. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber daran, dass du ne Gabel einbaust, die eigentlich so nicht gedacht ist fürs FR, oder?! War das nicht für 160er Gabeln ausgelegt? Und im Sag haste dann 62,4 Grad? Das ist schon ordentlich flach, wobei doch das Tretlager hochkommt wenn du das Radl vorn so aufbockst?
> Und ja, meiner ist steiler!  styler vor allem



Das FR ist bis zu ner Einbauhöhe von 570 zugelassen, passt mit der Lux also, ne Boxxer würd auch passen... 

Im Techsheet steht mit 160mm was von 63,4 grad, ka wie die messen, im sag oder anders? und mit ner 180er haste ja den LW ein grad flacher.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Oktober 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Das FR ist bis zu ner Einbauhöhe von 570 zugelassen, passt mit der Lux also, ne Boxxer würd auch passen...
> 
> Im Techsheet steht mit 160mm was von 63,4 grad, ka wie die messen, im sag oder anders? und mit ner 180er haste ja den LW ein grad flacher.



 ja..., mit der Boxxer geistert dir schon noch im Kopf rum, oder? Aber ich hatte den Jochen dazu mal gefragt und er sagte bei meinem Herb macht das nur Sinn, wenn man spezielle Ausfallenden einsetzt. Die verlängern den Radstand und senken das Tretlager. Er meinte, alles andere wäre gefaked und das mit den Ausfallenden im Grunde auch. Hatte der Jörg Heydt mal so verbaut. aber pssssst! 

Keine Ahnung, wie die messen, aber es könnte ja sein, dass der SAG etwas andere Winkel zaubert, wenn man die Gabel mit mehr Sag fährt als den Hinterbau, bzw. der Hinterbau eh anders in den SAG geht als ne Gabel (linear die Gabel zu der (u.U.) Kurve des Hinterbaus) ABER: alles typisches Theoriegeblubber, wenns passt, dann ist doch gut!


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Oktober 2012)

was für ein rumgepfusche hier mit lw, grad, tl-höhe, blablablaaaaa

kauf dir verdammt nochmal nen

DH


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> musst du nicht arbeiten?
> 
> Watt isn mitm Kohlensiepen die Woche? Hätte mal wieder Bock, wobei man echt früh schon da sein muss weil wegen dunkel und so...



was willst du da

ohne DH??


----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2012)

danke euch für die guten wünsche
ich hoffe, die werden gehört

 @chrisxrossi
heute nachmittag will ich mit nele hier in der gegend rumrollen
was empfiehlst du momentan? hüggel - is da alles kaputt?
dörenberg? - alles verboten?

und du?
bist du zuhaus?
hab ne kleine einkaufsliste (aber diesmal in echt nur kurz)


----------



## rigger (8. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ja..., mit der Boxxer geistert dir schon noch im Kopf rum, oder? Aber ich hatte den Jochen dazu mal gefragt und er sagte bei meinem Herb macht das nur Sinn, wenn man spezielle Ausfallenden einsetzt. Die verlängern den Radstand und senken das Tretlager. Er meinte, alles andere wäre gefaked und das mit den Ausfallenden im Grunde auch. Hatte der Jörg Heydt mal so verbaut. aber pssssst!
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wie die messen, aber es könnte ja sein, dass der SAG etwas andere Winkel zaubert, wenn man die Gabel mit mehr Sag fährt als den Hinterbau, bzw. der Hinterbau eh anders in den SAG geht als ne Gabel (linear die Gabel zu der (u.U.) Kurve des Hinterbaus) ABER: alles typisches Theoriegeblubber, wenns passt, dann ist doch gut!





Alles Theoriegeblubber, fahren tuts sich allerdings erste sahne!! 

Genau wat willst du in kohlsiepen ohne DH??


----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2012)

oh was geht denn hier gerade wieder ab?
seh ich ja jetzt erst

lw sw und und und 
oh backe 
ihr könnt einem echt den ganzen spass verderben

oaky ich halt ja schon den mund


----------



## rigger (8. Oktober 2012)

Alles nur gelaber jojo nicht so ernst nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2012)

hach
ihr könnt einem aber auch einen schrecken einjagen
mannomann

ahh
christian is online,
jetzt muss ich einen moment still sein,
damit der in ruhe überlegen kann


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Oktober 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> was für ein rumgepfusche hier mit lw, grad, tl-höhe, blablablaaaaa
> 
> kauf dir verdammt nochmal nen
> 
> DH


JAJAJA! Ich telefonier ja schon!
Du bist doch so ein Vermessungstyp von der Uni..., du kannst da bestimmt was mit anfangen... 


schlabberkette schrieb:


> was willst du da
> 
> ohne DH??


Das frag ich mich auch 


rigger schrieb:


> Alles Theoriegeblubber, fahren tuts sich allerdings erste sahne!!
> 
> Genau wat willst du in kohlsiepen ohne DH??


Kommste mit zum Kohlensiepen..., ist direkt um die Ecke!


jojo2 schrieb:


> oh was geht denn hier gerade wieder ab?
> seh ich ja jetzt erst
> 
> lw sw und und und
> ...



Ach Jojo..., das war doch alles für Nele, wenn die sich mit dem Typen des Norcos unterhalten will


----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2012)

die limited edition gibt´s nur in einer farbe,
da hilft das ganze reden nichts

und wenn, dann wären eher ga 
und dann der tb , die auf die sie hören würde

tb? 
ja tb!
wegen des outfits
(na hoffentlich liest die nicht mit)


----------



## nelli-pirelli (8. Oktober 2012)

Gah mit 'h' !

Und schwarz ist doch vollkommen in ordnung. mit ein paar farbakzenten ist dann jedes outfit schick und zeitlos. beim tb wärns dann zum beispiel die goldigen herzchen


----------



## rigger (8. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Kommste mit zum Kohlensiepen..., ist direkt um die Ecke!




Dat is ja von mir aus am anderen ende vom Pott!! Da is winterberg ja fast noch näher...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. Oktober 2012)

@schulte69   wenn du dazugehöhren willst brauchst du 200mm....Allso DH Bike kaufen 
dann fährt Saskia dir auch nicht mehr davon ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Oktober 2012)

HÖRT AUF! Ich kann das nicht mehr hören mit der Saskia!

Das liegt nur an den gut rollenden Reifen!


----------



## rigger (8. Oktober 2012)

@jojo2 wie lange hat das gedauert bis die rookies cup anmeldung in wibe voll war?


----------



## nelli-pirelli (8. Oktober 2012)

@rigger   ich bin da durchgerutscht eine woche vor dem rennen, aber die anmeldung war glaub ich so nach 2 wochen voll.


----------



## rigger (8. Oktober 2012)

Ah ok mal schauen, bock hätt ich wohl! SRT - Snickers Racing Team


----------



## diddie40 (8. Oktober 2012)

habe diese woche frei und werde jeden tag biken bei dem tollen wetter,
wenn ihr also was unternehmt lasst es mich wissen, würde gerne mal wieder in netter gesellschaft ein paar trails rocken.
am samstag oder sonntag möchte ich nach winterberg. wie sieht´s bei euch aus?


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> tu es!




http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/large/Tues_2012.jpg

??


----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2012)

genau! 
tu es schulte!
hab ich dir eigentlich auch schon erzählt, 
was für ein quantensprung mein zeitweiser wechsel auf 
ein rad mit 20 mm mehr federweg und einem etwas flachereren lenkwinkel
für mich bedeutete?
glaub schon


kann mir dann vielleicht einer sagen, was das bedeutet, 
wenn meine hydraulische sattelstütze immer von alleine hochgeht?
ich mein, dass sie manchmal kaum runtergeht, hab ich im griff,
aber immer wieder rauf is voll blöd. das hebelt mich manchmal 
ganz schön aus dem sattel.

was tun?


----------



## rigger (8. Oktober 2012)

Mal den hebel ober am sattel reinigen....


----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2012)

danke
dafür kriegst du das hier
(haste aber besitmmt schon auf vimeo gesehen)


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Oktober 2012)

Kauf Dir nen 

DH

Ach ne, falsche Antwort

Kauf Dir ne neue!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2012)

das  glaub ich auch
ich wusste, dass die alle nix taugen.
nach ein paar monaten gerbrauch ist das geld verbrannt
halt!
gibt es da nicht die garantie
mmhhhh

aber danke scotti
der sänger hmm
der  coole sänger kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Oktober 2012)

An der Gitarre TB
Sänger Papa Joe
aber wer ist die Blonde? FB??


----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> habe diese woche frei und werde jeden tag biken bei dem tollen wetter,
> wenn ihr also was unternehmt lasst es mich wissen, würde gerne mal wieder in netter gesellschaft ein paar trails rocken.



viel spass!




diddie40 schrieb:


> am samstag oder sonntag möchte ich nach winterberg. wie sieht´s bei euch aus?



ich fahr am sonntag hin


----------



## chrisxrossi (8. Oktober 2012)

@ Jojo

oh, sehe jetzt erst das Du bei mir warst. Sorry. Ist alles heile hier, haste ja vermutlich selbst gesehen. Wäre auch gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> @ Jojo
> 
> oh, sehe jetzt erst das Du bei mir warst. Sorry.



brauchst dich nicht bei mir zu entschuldigen

ich war nicht bei dir...
(is wirklich noch alles da und heile?)

ich meld mich die tage noch mal bei dir


----------



## chrisxrossi (8. Oktober 2012)

hoffentlich dann mit Bike das wir mal wieder zusammen was anstellen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Prezident (9. Oktober 2012)

sieht spaßig aus die a-line


----------



## Prezident (9. Oktober 2012)

Und Karsten

Besorg dir endlich ein [email protected]#$%

*DH*!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (9. Oktober 2012)

ps: Schlabba Schulte Fr Witten oder Bremse?


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (9. Oktober 2012)

hahahahahahahaha*DH*hahahaahaha*DHDHDHDHDH*ahahahaahahaha 

Ich sag *D*a*H* jetzt mal nichts zu 

Und Prezi:      Ich will auch mit zum Bremsenfällt oder Ko*DH*en oder Wi*DHDH*en!!

Auch wenn ich keine 20cm habe...


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Oktober 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>



Nicht schlecht!
Aber mir (als Holzelemente-Schisser, die sind immer so glatt) wären das zu viele Holzelemente. 
Aber sonst eine schöne lange Abfahrt!


----------



## ricobra50 (9. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geil! Top gefahren! Macht richtig Laune!!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (9. Oktober 2012)

Fahre morgen früh nach Winterberg


----------



## Prezident (9. Oktober 2012)

Saskia ja dann kommst du einfach mit?!? Du hast keine 20 cm? Macht nichts denn dafür hast du ja die riesen Balls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (9. Oktober 2012)

Schöne strecke die A-line!! 
Das vid gefällt!!


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Oktober 2012)

ja wie jetzt jungs
watt steht da am ende vom vid
die a-line ist nur nett??

okay 
wenn man natürlich die tables nicht überspringt 
die wallrides umfährt
die schwarzen strecken auslässt
die stepups und stepdowns nicht fliegt
und die drops nicht droppt......
....dann, ja dann ist die strecke vielleicht tatsächlich nur nett....  































ohohhhh
jetzt krieg ich von den schweizern bestimmt uffe fresse......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Oktober 2012)

zurecht! Und wennse mir nicht auf Fragen antwortest, dann von mir auch!


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Oktober 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>





schlabberkette schrieb:


> ja wie jetzt jungs
> watt steht da am ende vom vid
> die a-line ist nur nett??
> 
> ...




Andre du weißt doch mit dem Operator und Demo Gelumpe muß man vorsichtig sein! Die Bikes sind eben nicht *Nukeproof*!!


----------



## enduro pro (9. Oktober 2012)

Kindergarten...


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Oktober 2012)

kindergarten ?????
sind doch ferien oder ????

ich würde gern mal wieder in den kindergarten gehen,,,am liebsten in die spielgruppe viva teutonia,,,,,,,,,die spielen immer so schön,,,,,,,und tolle geschichten erzählen die sich immer,,
,,,aus dunklen wäldern und von  hohen bergen,,,von lockenfröschen und mutigen zwergen,,,,,,,,von hohen drops und weiten tabletops,,,,,,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Oktober 2012)

schnell,dass gibt es wahrscheinlich nie wieder
http://www.bild.de/news/topics/feli...estream-video-bild-vor-ort-26622168.bild.html

abgesagt,,zuviel wind,,kranker typ


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (9. Oktober 2012)

@scott-bussi
Es heisst jetzt nicht Nukeproof....sondern Noobproof ;-))
Zeig mal was du kannst....und fahre morgen mit nach winterberg


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (9. Oktober 2012)

@schlabberkette
für die erste abfahrt was das ganz ok...aber die strecke ist echt nicht wirklich Flowig,die kicker sind ******* geshapet...usw die Lemme Tours waren da auf jeden fall geiler ;-))


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Oktober 2012)

da muss ich Ghostrider recht geben, es hat mit der echten A Line nichts, aber auch garnichts zu tun. Klasse sind die Trails in der Region!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (9. Oktober 2012)

wieso haben alle urlaub und können nach winterberg?


----------



## rigger (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab auch nicht frei...

Lass uns bei Herbert am sa Frustsaufen machen.... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13409


----------



## Prezident (9. Oktober 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Oktober 2012)

ghostrider und chrisx
ihr habt doch nicht ernsthaft ne vergleichbare a-line erwartet, oder!?

ich fand die a-line in davos trotzdem eigentlich recht cool, flüssig und lang
die tables waren sehr gut geshaped
das holz hat mich eher gelangweilt
nach ein/zwei tagen auf der piste will man aber was anderes sehen
da geb ich euch recht!
aber zum glück gibt´s ja die genialen panoramatrails ringsherum


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Oktober 2012)

die Tables waren auch nur kacke weil wir nicht fähig waren die zu überfliegen
Nur ist die Erwartungshaltung sehr hoch wenn man das Ding A Line nennt. Wenn dann das Teil nicht mal ansatzweise dran kommt, ist man natürlich enttäuscht.
Aber Du hast natürlich recht, das das auch eine schöne Abfahrt ist.


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Oktober 2012)

gesprächsprotokoll des bürgermeisters von ibbenbüren auf der heutigen bike-demo 

guten tag,
blablaabbllabba bllllaaabbaaaaabla blaaaabla,tut mir auch leid.
bbbblllaaaaaaa gääähhhhnnn blabla.
wir kümmern uns.
ihr müßt jetzt abwarten.
blabla


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Oktober 2012)

ja das gleich auch hier, nur Käse in den Aussagen. Ist nur ne Hinhaltetaktik. Am besten erst garnicht schlafende Hunde wecken.


----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2012)

Das nicht sofort die Lösung da sein würde war klar, aber man hat mal gezeigt das es mehr als nur ne Hand voll sind...


----------



## Totoxl (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie viele waren denn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Wie viele waren denn da?



So Ca. 30 Leute würde ich schätzen...


----------



## GreenMary (10. Oktober 2012)

Canyon adé! Nukeproof olé! 

Das Nerve ist im Karton und geht morgen in den Süden. Jetzt heißt es Zähne zusammenbeißen und die bikelose Zeit bis zum Eintreffen des neuen Drahtesels ertragen. 

Sollte bei euch am Wochendende trotzt eurer Party am Samstg noch was tourenmässig gehen und jemand noch nen Leihbike zur Verfügung hat, wären wir dabei.

Grüßle
Die grüne Marie


----------



## Totoxl (10. Oktober 2012)

Nukeproof Mega?


----------



## kleinOtze (10. Oktober 2012)

Nukeproof...??? Scalp...???


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Oktober 2012)

GreenMary schrieb:


> Canyon adé! Nukeproof olé!
> 
> Das Nerve ist im Karton und geht morgen in den Süden. Jetzt heißt es Zähne zusammenbeißen und die bikelose Zeit bis zum Eintreffen des neuen Drahtesels ertragen.
> 
> ...



Super! 
Sonntag ist bestimmt ne Katertour angesagt.
Freue mich für Dich, das es geklappt hat.
Dann gibt´s demnächst aber keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## kleinOtze (10. Oktober 2012)

Dann wir die Grüne Marie gnadenlos durchs Unterholz gejagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Das nicht sofort die Lösung da sein würde war klar, aber man hat mal gezeigt das es mehr als nur ne Hand voll sind...


 
sofort keine lösung ? wieso sofort ? die sache läuft jetzt seit 4 jahren,vor 2 jahren war das geld in höhe von 25000 euro für den dirtpark bewilligt worden.
als die bauarbeiten beginnen sollten gab es plötzlich ein problem,,
gefahrenpotenzial zu hoch !!!!!!!!!
ein mitarbeiter der stadt müßte arbeitstäglich (am wochenende besteht wohl keine gefahr ) den park kontrollieren.
aber dafür kann die stadt keinen arbeiter freistellen.
warum müßen andere städte das nicht ?
warum muß man plötzlich versicherungstechnische fragen klären ???
hat man das in den letzten 4 jahren noch nicht gemacht ?
von dem geld wurde übrigens eine planstelle im rathaus belegt.


----------



## GreenMary (10. Oktober 2012)

It's Mega !!!


----------



## Ketta (10. Oktober 2012)

glückwunsch zum neuen bike


----------



## brcrew (10. Oktober 2012)

dann wird dein grinsen ja noch grösser! ..geht das überhaupt!?


----------



## diddie40 (10. Oktober 2012)

GreenMary schrieb:


> It's Mega !!!


 glückwunsch und viel spaß mit dem mega


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Oktober 2012)

Hach ne, wat war dat heute schön in Winterberg!
Am Anfang etwas unsicher aber am Schluß ging´s ganz gut!
Der Pascal ist doch glatt mit `nem Spezi-Teamfahrer verwechselt worden,
Richi mußte fast das Beim amputiert werden,
der Scotty war der Racer vor dem Herren!!
(naja fast, irgendwas war da noch an den Reifen, an der Gabel, am Hinterbau, am Dämpfer, an der Schaltung und überhaupt. Irgendwie konnte ich deshalb nicht so richtig schnell fahren)


----------



## diddie40 (10. Oktober 2012)

ich denke, eine wirklich gute entscheidung, da viel potiential nach oben:
zitiere mal von der homepage:
Inspiriert hat uns die förmliche Explosion der Enduro-DH-Rennen im Megavalanche-Stil, was uns veranlasste, im Jahr 2009 einen Prototypen auf die Beine zu stellen, der bis zur Serienreife unzählige Evolutionsstufen durchlief und heute als Mega Rahmen sämtliche Herausforderungen von DH-Events im Enduro-Stil sowie von allgemeinen All-Mountain-Abenteuern bewältigt

Empfohlene Gabellänge - 160 - 180 mm Federweg mit interner unterer Schale 44IISS, 150 - 170 mm mit externer unterer Schale 44IETS, 44IESS oder 44EEOS

das klingt auf jeden fall vielversprechend


----------



## diddie40 (10. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> /
> Richi mußte fast das Beim amputiert werden,


 
dabei hat er doch jetzt so ein tolles federbein


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Oktober 2012)

Heute in Winterberg, super viel spass gehabt. !!!!!!
 (Diddie mit das Bein war nur Scherz)


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Oktober 2012)

ist gerade auf dem Feldweg passiert, komisch. Hätte er doch man ein Kona gekauft. Ok, von mir aus auch ein Nukeproof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (10. Oktober 2012)

ein nicolai weniger


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Oktober 2012)

Konaaaaaaaa


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Oktober 2012)

was ???????
die krone deutscher schmiedekunst,,,die perle deutscher ingenieurskunst,,einfach hingerichtet,,hier ein inserat aus e-bay kleinanzeigen,vielleicht kann man ja noch was retten..






*Nicolai Rahmen 2 facherbruch*

                                                                                                   hallo biete hier ein super rahmen an der marke Nicolai leider ist der rahmen


----------



## M.N. (11. Oktober 2012)

http://www.mazztv.de/?channel=9


da haben sie euch (TB) und (Herbert), ja mal gepflegt rausgeschnitten!


----------



## Prezident (11. Oktober 2012)

Herr Bert und Enduro hab ich gesehen wo war der TB?


----------



## Prezident (11. Oktober 2012)

TB hat wahrscheinlich die anliegenden Treppen gerade bei der Rede gerockt!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Oktober 2012)

tja, das war ja wirklich mal nett, genau als die richtige frage vom TB kam war der kommentator lauter  und den herbert haben sie komplett rausgeschnitten  

wir müssen "härter" demonstrieren....


----------



## M.N. (11. Oktober 2012)

Für etwas Herbststimmung:


----------



## enduro pro (11. Oktober 2012)

melvin, der herbst lebt von den herbstlichen farben  

da mußt du noch mal nachbessern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (11. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> melvin, der herbst lebt von den herbstlichen farben
> 
> da mußt du noch mal nachbessern...




...recht hast du!


----------



## rigger (11. Oktober 2012)

Samstag bei herr bert party und sonntag mit diddie nach wibe? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## M.N. (11. Oktober 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Samstag bei herr bert party und sonntag mit diddie nach wibe? Wer ist dabei?





So wie ich die Partys beim Herbert kenne, wird am So. niemand mehr in der lage sein auch nur 3 m geradeaus zu fahren!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Oktober 2012)

M.N. schrieb:


> So wie ich die Partys beim Herbert kenne, wird am So. niemand mehr in der lage sein auch nur 3 m geradeaus zu fahren!



recht hat er...


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. Oktober 2012)

einer geht noch  einer geht noch rein


----------



## M.N. (11. Oktober 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> einer geht noch  einer geht noch rein




...genau das meine ich! Da nimmt er sich nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. Oktober 2012)

Wetter soll eh schlecht werden am sonntag, also hoch die tassen!    würde nur gerne meinen neuen neckbrace testen...


----------



## ricobra50 (11. Oktober 2012)

rigger- bei Herbert Tragen sicher ist sicher !!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. Oktober 2012)

Jau am besten ziehs du alles an! wärs nicht der erste der von meiner Party direkt ins illhouse gekommen ist



rigger schrieb:


> Wetter soll eh schlecht werden am sonntag, also hoch die tassen!  würde nur gerne meinen neuen neckbrace testen...


----------



## rigger (11. Oktober 2012)

Ne so schlimm wirds nich werden.... Lol


----------



## enduro pro (11. Oktober 2012)

jau herbert, schlagzeile der letzten party warst ja auch du :"verwirrte person in höhe teutoburger wald hotel an der straße...vorsicht, der mann ist stark alkoholisiert, es sollte abstand gehalten werden"


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. Oktober 2012)

das war ja nur spaß
Samstag wird es ernst ich sag nur Sambuca und Maggi



enduro pro schrieb:


> jau herbert, schlagzeile der letzten party warst ja auch du :"verwirrte person in höhe teutoburger wald hotel an der straße...vorsicht, der mann ist stark alkoholisiert, es sollte abstand gehalten werden"


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Oktober 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> das war ja nur spaß
> Samstag wird es ernst ich sag nur Sambuca und Maggi



Sambuca und Maggi

Mir wird gerade schlecht :kotz:


----------



## Totoxl (11. Oktober 2012)

Euch viel Spaß Jungs  

Ich werde das We in Willingen verbringen. Ohne Rad. Schön ein trinken und die komischen Radfahrer von der Hütte aus anpöbeln.


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. Oktober 2012)

ist ein spezieller Maggi
wird sonst zum Farbe abbeizen genommen also halb so schlimm



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Sambuca und Maggi
> 
> Mir wird gerade schlecht :kotz:


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Oktober 2012)

M.N. schrieb:


> http://www.mazztv.de/?channel=9
> 
> 
> da haben sie euch (TB) und (Herbert), ja mal gepflegt rausgeschnitten!



*                   Bild* 
dir  deine meinung,wie sie auszusehen hat sagen wir dir.
unangenehme fragen und ausweichende antworten stören nur den weltfrieden (wo ist eigentlich der fb?).
die typen vom ibbenbürener mazz-tv leben  davon  mit der stadt und seinen vertretern gut auszukommen,ist schon klar,aber so?
als ob du dich auf dem dh in willingen 5 mal auf die fresse legst und dein run auf dem video aussieht wie der sieglauf vom weltcup.

 @rigger
du willst sonntag autofahren ?
wenn du glück hast darfst du evtl. ab 17°° uhr wieder eine mülltonne an die straße stellen,,,,dass war es aber auch schon,,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. Oktober 2012)

@Teuto jo irgendwann bestimmt wieder.


----------



## Prezident (11. Oktober 2012)

winterberg hätte ich auch schon lust


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich koste schon mal vor. Der Sambuca fuer "eigentlich" Davos schmeckt schon mal!


----------



## Prezident (11. Oktober 2012)

Chris Vormittags Hüggel mit dem Schulte und abends biste auch bei Herr Bert?


----------



## ricobra50 (11. Oktober 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> einer geht noch  einer geht noch rein



hallo Herbert, würde gerne auch kommen, aber leider habe ich dieses wocheende keine zeit! trozdem liebe grüße an alle und viel spass 
(ach unnd vergisst nicht! wenns am besten schmeckt muss man aufhören)


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Oktober 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> (ach unnd vergisst nicht! wenns am besten schmeckt muss man aufhören)



das ist genau das problem ritchi,woher soll mann vorher wissen das es vorher besser schmeckte ? es könnte sich im laufe der nacht jederzeit rausstellen das es plötzlich besser schmeckt wie noch 1,4 promille davor.
so einfach ist das nicht ritschi,,,oder meinst du wir hauen uns aus lauter spaß regelmäßig die nächte um die ohren ?


----------



## enduro pro (11. Oktober 2012)

hey leut's, in 7 tagen wird dieser fred 4 jahre alt   bis dahin müssen die 400000 hit voll werden zum geburtstach...

also alle nochmal reinhauen und interessante dinge posten und hit's sammeln...

z.b. am samstach abend bilder machen und online stellen


----------



## herby-hancoc (11. Oktober 2012)

Schmeckt immer schei?e wir hoffen ja das sich das bis zum morgengrauen ändert  mir graut der morgen



teuto biker schrieb:


> das ist genau das problem ritchi,woher soll mann vorher wissen das es vorher besser schmeckte ? Es könnte sich im laufe der nacht jederzeit rausstellen das es plötzlich besser schmeckt wie noch 1,4 promille davor.
> So einfach ist das nicht ritschi,,,oder meinst du wir hauen uns aus lauter spaß regelmäßig die nächte um die ohren ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Oktober 2012)

betthupferl :
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Jäger und einem Jagdhund? Ein Jagdhund braucht mehr Prüfungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (11. Oktober 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> das war ja nur spaß
> Samstag wird es ernst ich sag nur Sambuca und Maggi





enduro pro schrieb:


> hey leut's, in 7 tagen wird dieser fred 4 jahre alt   bis dahin müssen die 400000 hit voll werden zum geburtstach...
> 
> also alle nochmal reinhauen und interessante dinge posten und hit's sammeln...
> 
> z.b. am samstach abend bilder machen und online stellen



Yeah, Teuto Fred is the best!!
Ein Haufen bekloppter aber netter Leute!!
Mir graut schon vor Samstag! Das wird bestimmt heftig. Dabei wollte ich eigentlich Sonntag noch biken!
Ach übrigens, das Scalp läuft super! Bügelt einfach über alles drüber. Selbst Richi ist gut zufrieden und will sein Operator nicht wieder zurück

So, das muß reichen. Wieder ein Beitrag mehr im fred.


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Oktober 2012)

Enduro, wer ist eigentlich dieser Fred?


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Oktober 2012)

Enduro gibt´s zum Geburtstach wieder ne Poolparty bei Dir im Garten??
Der Herr Bert nackich im Pool, das wär doch was für´s Forum, oder??


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Oktober 2012)

Fährt eigentlich jemand Samstag über Greven zum Herr Bert und kann mich mitnehmen?
So genug gepostet für heute!


----------



## diddie40 (11. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey leut's, in 7 tagen wird dieser fred 4 jahre alt   bis dahin müssen die 400000 hit voll werden zum geburtstach...
> 
> also alle nochmal reinhauen und interessante dinge posten und hit's sammeln...
> 
> z.b. am samstach abend bilder machen und online stellen


 dein hit war #*12784*
man sollte doch erreichbare ziele verfolgen
.
frag jojo


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Oktober 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> dein hit war #*12784*
> man sollte sich doch erreichbare ziele verfolgen
> .
> frag jojo



Stimmt nicht Diddi. Die Hits stehen auf der Themenübersicht. Wir sind bei 380.700 und ein paar Kaputten!
12784 ist die Zahl der Beiträge.
Trotzdem ein ehrgeiziges Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand Samstag über Greven zum Herr Bert und kann mich mitnehmen?
> So genug gepostet für heute!


 
ich könnte natürlich über greven hin fahren, woher ich allrdings zurück fahre, weiss ich nicht


----------



## diddie40 (11. Oktober 2012)

wo finde ich die themenübersicht


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Oktober 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=89

Gaaanz rechts neben unserm Thread.


----------



## diddie40 (11. Oktober 2012)

danke
ich  bin halt blind für dinge, die mir absolut unwichtig erscheinen, die spalte habe ich noch nie war genommen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre über greven..Penne aber bei herbie,,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Oktober 2012)

380.991


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Oktober 2012)

380.992


----------



## diddie40 (12. Oktober 2012)

hat jemand lust und zeit morgen früh ne runde im teuto zu drehen? der nächste regen soll erst morgen nachmittag kommen
sonntag soll´s ja auch ganz gut werden, frische luft ist doch gut gegen kater


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2012)

Morgen nicht, ich würde lieber Sonntag fahren, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
So ab 11:00 / 12:00 Uhr. Wer kann dann schon wieder fahren?


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung aber ich kann das Bike ja mit in den Bulli packen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Oktober 2012)

bis jetzt sind wir morgen 8 ,,,,noch acht,,,,



acht kleine mountainbiker rauchten einen joint. den einen hat es umgehaun, da waren's nur noch sieben.(ich?)

  sieben kleine mountainbiker tranken  gerne schnell. sechs tranken gut, einer trank zu schnell.(fb?)

  sechs kleine mountainbiker  warn beim rendezvous. bei einem kam ganz unverhofft der ehemann hinzu. (prezi?)

  fünf kleine mountainbiker  wollten beim herbie 15 euro   sparen. einer wurde eingelocht, vier durften nachbezahlen.(cc-lutscher der sich eingeschlichen hatte)


 vier kleine mountainbiker beim sambuca verzehr.sie tranken um die wette, den besten gibt's nicht mehr.(chrisx?)

 drei kleine mountainbiker gingen zum grill. dort gab's zwei würstchen  vom schwein  und eins mit rinderwahn. (faicel?)

zwei kleine mountainbiker  baten um asyl. einer wurde angenommen, der andere war zuviel. (ghostrider?scotti?)

 ein kleiner mountainbiker war nicht gern allein, drum lud er sich zum nächsten feste acht neue biker ein.(herbie?)


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2012)

Da sach ich ma:
Hip Hop Bommi Bop!
http://www.clipfish.de/video/2528685/toten-hosen-hip-hop-bommi-bop-tap-into-america-mix/

oder:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKXUNRrYQd0"]Zehn kleine JÃ¤germeister - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Prezident (12. Oktober 2012)

TB 

Also ich komm morgen zu 2. zum Herr Bert
Wie sieht es Sonntag mit ner Runde DH aus? Los kommt nach Wtal zur offiziellen Strecke


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2012)

Abends grillen bei dir oder wat Prezi? Ich brings bike auch mit...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Oktober 2012)

Na das wäre auch mal ne Idee!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> T Los kommt nach Wtal zur offiziellen Strecke



Anfahrtbeschreibung??


----------



## Prezident (12. Oktober 2012)

Afterhour Party danach beim Schulte mit nem Tabledance in Hotpants von Saskia ( hat Sie mir gerade zumindest per WhatsApp geschrieben )

Anfahrt DH Wuppertal:
Buschland
42285 Wuppertal
Da kann Scotty mal so richtig sein Scalp testen 
Ob es wohl die Einschläge die auch mein Demo schon ertragen musste übersteht?!?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Oktober 2012)

Besser, du schnallst dich morgen im Auto an, mein lieber!


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2012)

nimmt karsten dich mit prezi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (12. Oktober 2012)

na ich dance auf den tables im kothen und ihr whippt drüber hinweg :-D im kothen war ich schon länger nicht mehr - das wäre mal ne gute Sache


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Oktober 2012)

ja, ganz genau!


----------



## Prezident (12. Oktober 2012)

Wer whippt mit über die Tables wo Saskia drauf abgeht?


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte dann noch 2 plätze im bulli frei...


----------



## Prezident (12. Oktober 2012)

Auf auf den Bulli voll machen bitte


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Auf auf den Bulli voll machen bitte



Iiiiiiiiihhh, den Bulli voll machen :kotz:

Ne, das wär nichts für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (12. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&feature=share"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## diddie40 (12. Oktober 2012)

gibt´s eigentlich ein vid von eurer dh strecke?


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2012)

Mal nach wuppertal kothen suchen, das ist doch die offizielle, oder?


----------



## Prezident (12. Oktober 2012)

Jau frag mal Dr Google nach Downhill Kothen
oder bei IBC
aber da sehen die Doubles Gaps usw nach ner richtigen Pussy aus
Stehst du davor überlegst du es dir 2 mal ob du fährst oder nicht


----------



## Prezident (12. Oktober 2012)

Glaub ich steig aufs Rennrad um!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2012)

O. K.  dann lieber nicht!  Will ja nix kapott machen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Oktober 2012)

und die Jungs fahren richtig gut!!


----------



## Prezident (12. Oktober 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19227

stell dich mal nicht so an Scotty


----------



## Prezident (12. Oktober 2012)

Karsten war schneller


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2012)

Ähhhh, gerade mal die Videos gecheckt, da fehlt doch was ganz wichtiges! 

Wo issn da der Lift????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (12. Oktober 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19205

haben sowas noch im Angebot

1. ist der legendäre Lippe Trail
2. richtig DH

liegen beide zusammen

wofür brauchst nen Lift Scotty?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Oktober 2012)

Shuttle Service! Nennt sich bei uns CE 64..., schau mal nach bei der WSW 
Otto kennt das Shuttle besser als jeder andere hier im Tal


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2012)

Lol


----------



## Prezident (12. Oktober 2012)

Karsten CE 61 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Oktober 2012)

oh, sorry! Musst du nicht schlafen? Andererseits: Mach mal schön lang heute, dann biste morgen auf der Fahrt vielleicht müde und schläfst


----------



## jaco2k (13. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19205
> 
> haben sowas noch im Angebot
> 
> ...



Hi Prezident,
wo liegen die beiden Trails ungefähr ?
Wuppertal oder eher Richtung Lippe (Teuto) ?
Gerne auch per PN.
Würd ich gern mal runter rocken...
Vielen Dank


----------



## rigger (13. Oktober 2012)

Otze alles gute zum geburtstag!!!!


----------



## Prezident (13. Oktober 2012)

Otze hat Geburtstag? Na dann alles Jute ne


----------



## enduro pro (13. Oktober 2012)

otze.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (13. Oktober 2012)

hey otze
happy birthday von den ketten 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-acE5JFv18"]Ruthe.de - Happy Birthday! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir:

 

und


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Oktober 2012)

für kleinotze
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNx_Z-bXmGA"]Alles Gute zum Geburtstag - Foulaa System - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (13. Oktober 2012)

äi  @kleinOtze
herzlichen glückwunsch großer kleinotze!


----------



## jojo2 (13. Oktober 2012)

@alle anderen
die morgen so ungefähr auf meinem weg nach winterberg liegen:
hat jemand von euch noch ne 12 x 135 mm steckache zum verkauf rumliegen??
würde ich gerne haben wollen
meine maxle lite
isses nämlich leid,
die hat aufgegeben


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @alle anderen
> die morgen so ungefähr auf meinem weg nach winterberg liegen:
> hat jemand von euch noch ne 12 x 135 mm steckache zum verkauf rumliegen??
> würde ich gerne haben wollen
> ...


leider hätte ich nur ne halb kaputte 12x150 maxle für dich. ich find diede dinger scheixxe, mir sind schon zwei kapooht gegangen... besorg dir ne einfache schraubachse!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, alle wieder fit??

Ist heute wer irgendwo unterwegs?


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Oktober 2012)

@Schulte

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Prezident (14. Oktober 2012)

Ketten und Schultes bisher Kothen DH Action
ich werds mir auch mit nem dicken Schädel geben 
Rigger liegt noch im Delirium


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Oktober 2012)

uppps..zu spät, trotzdem nachträglich: Happy Happy Birthday kleiner Otzenmensch !!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (14. Oktober 2012)

Wanted
Gesucht wird eine Männliche Person
Alter ca 45 wird aber wahrscheinlich wie 80 aussehen
Schwarzes Hemd buntes T-Shirt
Hose könnte vorhanden sein
Die Person wird seit gestern nacht im bereich Rochus 
vermist


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Oktober 2012)

Guten Mittag an alle Verkaterten und Frühaufsteher,

wir bräuchten noch nen paar Tipps für übernächste Woche. Sofern das Wetter michtmacht, will ich dat Mariele übernächste Woche zum Bikeparksaisonende doch noch ein wenig Bikeparkluft schnuppern lassen. Wir wollen am Mittwoch nach Stromberg zum Flowtrail und dann danach bis Samstag in den Harz (Bikepark Braunlage (Maria vornehmlich den Singletrail) und Touren)).

In Stromberg war ich bisher noch nicht. Wer schonmal da war, lohnt sich der Trip und hat jemand nen Tipp hinsichtlich Übernachtung? Nachdem, was ich bis jetzt gehört habe scheint das für Maria nen guter Einstieg zu sein.

Im Harz waren wir bis jetzt immer im Bikehotel Untermühle in Clausthal Zellerfeld. Da wir aber bei diesem Trip auch den Bikepark in der Nähe haben wollen suchen wir ne günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in der Nähe. Habt ihr da noch ne heiße Empflehlung?
Tourenmäßig wollen wir mal Richtung Schierke ausprobieren. Die Klassiker Magdeburger Weg, Kaiserweg, Märchenweg, Hexenstieg usw. kennen wir schon. Hat vielleicht noch jemand hier noch ne schöne Enduro-Tourenempfehlung? 

Beste Grüße
der Mann am Herd


----------



## rigger (14. Oktober 2012)

Also Prezi, kein delirium!! Bin schon wieder zuhause....

Spüre aber noch nen leichten Druck im Kopp... 

Danke nochmal an Herbie für Speis und Trank und das Frühstück. 

Wo der Teuto ist weiß ich auch nicht....


----------



## herby-hancoc (14. Oktober 2012)

PDS 2013
In der IG


----------



## Prezident (14. Oktober 2012)

Danke an Herr Bert für den Abend mit lecker Maggi 
Stimmt der TB
Wo ist der TB?!?


----------



## herby-hancoc (14. Oktober 2012)

War gestern ja ganz nett aber beim nächsten mal müßt ihr etwas mehr Bier und Maggi trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (14. Oktober 2012)

Danke fr den guten Abend, Herbert hat Wort gehalten!


----------



## Prezident (14. Oktober 2012)

Heute DH auf Wuppertaler Boden mit Scotty, Schlabba und den Schultes
Hätte noch 1-2 Sambuca vertragen können zum aufwärmen war aber trotzdem gut


----------



## M.N. (14. Oktober 2012)

Beim Bürgermeister in Ibbenbüren ist die Hölle los!


----------



## M.N. (14. Oktober 2012)

http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/


----------



## Prezident (14. Oktober 2012)

40km richtig krass


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Oktober 2012)

maggi-flatline.......das original aktuell aus dem maggi-saufstudio.....

maggi machts möglich,,,zu viel davon sind aber leider tödlich.


----------



## rigger (14. Oktober 2012)

Hätte einer Bock im Februar mit nach Finale zu fahren?


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Oktober 2012)

Da isser ja wieder!
Herby, ob er Deine 60jährige Domina gefunden hat??


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Oktober 2012)

jau rigger,,,ich,,,sag mir den termin und ich bin dabei,,,den süßen nehmen wir auch noch mit,,,,

aua,,aua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (14. Oktober 2012)

Ma schauen biken um die zeit soll gut gehen, wetter kann 20 grad haben oder schnee/regen  kannst auch geben. Aber fahren kann man da immer laut Finale Forum hier.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Oktober 2012)

genaues datum ? vielleicht besser im märz ? mitte bis ende märz nach finale ok ?


----------



## rigger (14. Oktober 2012)

Ab 1 Märzwoche hab ich keine zeit mehr... 

Ich würd mal die Woche vom 16. - 23.2. vorschlagen...


----------



## jojo2 (14. Oktober 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> wir bräuchten noch nen paar Tipps für übernächste Woche. Sofern das Wetter michtmacht, will ich dat Mariele übernächste Woche zum Bikeparksaisonende doch noch ein wenig Bikeparkluft schnuppern lassen. Wir wollen am Mittwoch nach Stromberg zum Flowtrail und dann danach bis Samstag in den Harz (Bikepark Braunlage (Maria vornehmlich den Singletrail) und Touren)).
> 
> In Stromberg war ich bisher noch nicht. Wer schonmal da war, lohnt sich der Trip und hat jemand nen Tipp hinsichtlich Übernachtung? Nachdem, was ich bis jetzt gehört habe scheint das für Maria nen guter Einstieg zu sein.



wir waren gerade für ein paar tage in stromberg
flowtrail heißt das ganze zu recht
geht alles recht flowig schön runter

alles nicht anspruchsvoll - mehr so zum freude haben
sprünge sind auch eine reihe eingebaut - können alle umfahren werden
im wesentlichen sind das zwei abfahrtsstrecken
- der/die wild hog: schön lang, und viele schön gemachte kurven, oft auch als anlieger (einer davon ist ein kompletter u-turn)
alles sehr nett und macht auch nach fünf abfahrten noch spass

zweite wichtige strecke ist der 
- no joke trail
mehr was für leute, die das springen leiden mögen
viele gaps. aber für jemanden mit etwas erfahrung im springen alles sher gut zu meistern. da wie auch auf dem wild hog sind die meisten sprünge gut gemacht und die landungen passen (in der regel)
diese strecke ist recht kurz, macht aber auch spass und alle sprünge können umfahren werden (steht im netz anders)   

- die dritte strecke ist mehr so ein zubringer, nette cc-runde mit aufs und abs durch den wald. sieht auf der karte zunächst so aus als sei das auch der weg zum startpunkt vom wild hog.
aber wenn man den wild hog oder den no joke gefahren ist, fährt man leichter die schotterstrecke wieder nach oben.


wir haben dort ein doppelzimmer für 50 euros die nacht gehabt + verpflegung für den ganzen tag. das haus lag direkt an der strecke, man musst das rad über den gartenzaun hieven, ann war man schon an dem wald.
(wenn man nur eine nacht bleibt, dann 53 euros)




ich war auch noch in boppard auf der dh. aber dort wo in stromberg schluss ist mit den gaps, beginnen die boppard erst... der boden da ist sehr lehmig/tonig - wie schmierseife bei regen.


zu braunlage:   
der singletrail ist meine lieblingsstrecke in allen parks:
schön technisch, aber ich glaube nicht das, was ihr euch darunter vorstellt. ist eher von dieser art:

(einige stellen zeigen den singletrail)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16619131"]Nicolai Webisode Pt. 3 - Braunlage on Vimeo[/ame]

oder auch von dieser (hehe)
das hehe erklär ich, wenn wir uns mal kennenlernen
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25497841"]TRAILTECH Endurism Workshop - 12.06.2011 Braunlage on Vimeo[/ame]

da ich heute 30 runden auf dem pumptrack in winterberg gedreht hab, brauch ich wahrscheinlich jetzt schlaf.
daher:
gute nacht
(schreibfehler müsst ihr daher jetzt selber finden)
cu


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Oktober 2012)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, was der Jojo da über Stromberg sagt! Saugut und gerade für Anfänger perfekt, ABER auch für Leute, die es drauf haben! Beide STrecken sind klasse und von Leuten gebaut, die wissen, was sie tun. Alles bestens!
  @rigger: Wir haben auch überlegt wegen Finale nächstes Jahr nochmals hinzufahren. Der Jochen von Last war Sylvester da biken, drei Tage später lag an gleicher Stelle ein Meter Schnee 
Der Typ von der Unterkunft sagte, dass April/Mai am besten wäre! Aber da kannste ja leider nicht. Ich denke, dass die unteren Trails (also alles so bis 500m) schneefrei sein sollte. Le Manie ist so 350 Meter ünN und da haste schon drei Tage Spaß!

Und Markus, Andre, Otto: War super mit euch heute! Vielleicht kommendes Wochenende mit Lift?! Fänd ich gut! Der Laubfrosch sollte nochmal standesgemäß bewegt werden, wie ich finde!

Guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## Prezident (15. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag WiBe oder Willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (15. Oktober 2012)

@ Chefkocher: wegen braunlage schaut mal auf die internetseite, die sind da im moment am skipisten bauen, deshalb ist von oben nur eine strecke (dh) geöffnet, ab der mittelstation alle, und wie jojo schon sagte, der singletrail ist schon eher technisch, da würde ich für den anfang lieber die freeride wählen. in schierke haben wir eine schöne endurotour gedreht, gps-daten gucken wir heut abend mal nach


----------



## Chefkocher (15. Oktober 2012)

@jojo,Ketta und schulte69:
Allerbesten Dank für die Tips, werde mich heute abend nach Feierabend nochmal dazu melden ;-)
 @jojo: kannst du dich noch an den Namen der Pension/Hotel in Stromberg erinnern?


----------



## jojo2 (15. Oktober 2012)

@Chefkocher
nimm dies:
http://www.urlaub-in-rheinland-pfal...  Urlaub im Grünen * Pensionen * Hunsrück.htm
sehr nett, sehr gesprächig, sehr interessant

und wenn du tatsächlich koch sein solltest...
larfer (außer mir kennen den wohl alle) wird eins der gesprächsthemen sein.
der arbeitet ja nicht weit entfernt - in stromberg selbst, 
während der flowtrail in schindeldorf liegt


----------



## Chefkocher (15. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @_Chefkocher_
> nimm dies:
> http://www.urlaub-in-rheinland-pfal...  Urlaub im Grünen * Pensionen * Hunsrück.htm
> sehr nett, sehr gesprächig, sehr interessant
> ...



Hey Jojo,

besten Dank für den Link, hatte die Pension schon im Tourismusportal von Stromberg gesehen. Leider kann man da nicht wirklich was vom eigentlichen Zimmer sehen. Sind da jetzt nicht mega anspruchsvoll, weil aber mit Frau, muss es wenigsten sauber sein ;-)

Achso, Koch bin ich nur in diesem Paralleluniversum, esse aber trotzdem gerne ;-)

Da wir mit Stromberg ja schon relativ nah der Pfalz und Eiffel sind, wäre evtl. auch ne Überlegung wert statt Harz einfach fürn paar Tage da unten zu bleiben. War da schonmal jemand unterwegs? Scotty hatte da mal was erwähnt


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. Oktober 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Hätte einer Bock im Februar mit nach Finale zu fahren?



Finale! Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Oktober 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Scotty hatte da mal was erwähnt



Jau, Pfalz ist toll! Maikammer-Kirrweiler an der Kalmit!
Evtl. haben die Ketten da Tourenmaterial mit GPS-Daten oder rücken die Kontaktdaten von Timo (unserem Guide und Nukeproof-Fahrer!!) raus.


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Oktober 2012)

Ähhhh, ich wollte ein paar Links zum Thema Kalmit-Videos anhängen,
aber gib einfach mal bei MTB-Videos oben in der Leiste, "Kalmit" ein, oder "Pfalz/Pfälzer Wald", da gibt es ohne Ende Videos aus der Gegend.


----------



## Chefkocher (15. Oktober 2012)

Hey Scotti,

also das was man auf den Videos sehen kann sieht ja mal wirklich lecker aus. Der Spot ist wohl nur ca. ne Stunde von Stromberg entfernt. Habt ihr den Trail im Rahmen einer Tour gefahren oder ist das nen reiner DH-Track ?
Habt ihr mehrere Tage dort verbracht?


----------



## jojo2 (15. Oktober 2012)

schlabber schlabber!!
ich hab dich gesehen!
 @schlabberkette


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind ein verlängertes WE dort gewesen. Ein paar Sachen kannte ich noch, speziell an der Kalmit, meistens hat uns Timo aber geführt und richtig tolle Touren gezeigt. Am letzten Tag ca. 35 km mit über 1500 hm!
Ist schon anstrengend, aber absolut lohnenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab schlabber gar nicht gesehen


----------



## rigger (15. Oktober 2012)

Scotti gaaaaannz am ende...


----------



## rigger (15. Oktober 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Finale! Da bin ich dabei.



Ohoh!!! Lemme tours....


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Oktober 2012)

Ahhhh ja, bei der Siegerehrung am Schluß. Ich dachte auf der Strecke...


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schlabber schlabber!!
> ich hab dich gesehen!



äi, erwischt
dabei hatte ich extra ne tarnmütze auf...
groupie ketta ist übrigens auch druff


----------



## kleinOtze (16. Oktober 2012)

ketta is auch drauf? da muss ich ja nochmal schauen ... schauen. schlabber hab ich entdeckt.


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Oktober 2012)

Ketta steckt unter der Tarnmütze!


----------



## rigger (16. Oktober 2012)

So nochmal wg Finale Ligure, angedacht hätte ich die 3. Februarwoche, d.h. ab dem 16.2., Bulli stelle ich evtl mit anhänger, jenachdem wieviele mitkommen. 

Obs wettertechnisch klappt würde ich vorschlagen das man ne woche vorher schaut wie so das wetter da unten werden soll und dann bucht (Unterkunft und Shuttle) Ab 5 Leuten kann man sich nen Shuttle auch nur für sich buchen glaub ich.

Ich mach mich grad schlau. Man könnte ansonsten auch noch ne Finale IG gründen um das zu besprechen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2012)

ich bin dabei,egal wann und wohin.wenn ich schon nicht mit nach frankreich fahre , will ich wenigstens mit  nach spanien.
ich buche einen sitzplatz am fenster in der reihe 1 oder 2/nichtraucher/biertrinker/mongoklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (16. Oktober 2012)

WIE NICHT MIT NACH PDS TEUTO??


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2012)

hatte ich doch am samstag gesagt rigger,,,in deutschland gelten 9 pflichtschuljahre,ich habe nur drei und möchte jetzt  auf dem zweiten bildungsweg diplom tanzlehrer werden.
deshalb muß ich mich mit meiner freizeit ab dem 01.04.2013  nach den sommerferien richten.
is kacke aber is so.
der termin der am samstag festgelegt wurde liegt außerhalb der ferien.
is auch kacke aber is so.


----------



## rigger (16. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich nicht mitbekommen oder vergessen im suff!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2012)

war bestimmt der maggi rigger,,,


----------



## rigger (16. Oktober 2012)

Jo... 

Wie waers am 4.11. eigentlich mit nem saisonabschluss bikepark treff im wibe oder willingen...?

So oft sind wir ja alle diese saison nicht zusammen gefahren...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2012)

jau,,ich hätte zeit,,,winterreifen habe ich auch,,,sattel aus angora ziegenleder bekomme ich nächste woche,,,die beheizbaren griffe die ich bestellt hatte passen leider nicht,,,dafür aber die thermopedalen,,total klasse,,,vor dem biken für etwa 1 stunde bei 120° in den backofen und du hast für ca. 3 stunden total warme füße,,,hat bestimmt eine frau erfunden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2012)

@_rigger_
das wird in lemurien bestimmt lustig,,,weißt du eigentlich wie lemuren aussehen??ich habe mal gegoogelt,,,hammer .
hoffentlich stellen die sich nicht so affig an wie die schweizer,,,


----------



## Prezident (16. Oktober 2012)

jetzt am sonntag nehmen die schultes mich mit nach willingen
sonst noch wer zeit/lust?


----------



## Prezident (16. Oktober 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Black-Hills-Nick-Pescetto-video-2012.html

Scotty bist du das mit deinem Scalp? Sowas treibst du also heimlich wenn wir nicht dabei sind? Als Tarnung also ne Perücke?


----------



## Prezident (16. Oktober 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/126903/

Finale  Also scheiss aufs Wetter Rigger und ab nach Finale


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Black-Hills-Nick-Pescetto-video-2012.html
> 
> Scotty bist du das mit deinem Scalp? Sowas treibst du also heimlich wenn wir nicht dabei sind? Als Tarnung also ne Perücke?



Ja, ich hatte gehofft so erkennt mich keiner. Du weißt wie das ist mit den Groupies, die lauern einem sonst überall auf!!

Aber nette Hügel bei mir im Garten oder??


----------



## Chefkocher (17. Oktober 2012)

Wann plant ihr denn nach PDS zu fahren? Wir haben das fürs nächste Jahr auch geplant. Werden voraussichtlich mit Beginn des Festivals (27./28.06.) da sein und dann 10 bis 14 Tage bleiben. 
Sind halt leider auch an die Ferien in Niedersachsen gebunden


----------



## rigger (17. Oktober 2012)

6. - 13.7. :d


----------



## rigger (17. Oktober 2012)

Finale IG


----------



## jojo2 (18. Oktober 2012)

ich hab auch nix zu schreiben
wir überlegen grade das...
aber is ja auch egal
ralle k
der wird noch ne ganz heiße nummer


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Oktober 2012)

Stay crazy Jojo!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (18. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Stay crazy Jojo!!!




das ist meine paraderolle!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8EKVLmNoS8"]Einer flog Ã¼ber das Kuckucksnest (1975) - Trailer German - YouTube[/nomedia]

wie versieht man solch einen link mit einem eigenen text??
verdammt


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Wann plant ihr denn nach PDS zu fahren? Wir haben das fürs nächste Jahr auch geplant. Werden voraussichtlich mit Beginn des Festivals (27./28.06.) da sein und dann 10 bis 14 Tage bleiben.
> Sind halt leider auch an die Ferien in Niedersachsen gebunden



du hast eine einladung zur IG frankreich bekommen...


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2012)

sonntag jemand im teuto unterwegs??? wetter so um 20° und sonne...


----------



## Prezident (18. Oktober 2012)

Enduro komm Sonntag Willingen


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2012)

nööööööö.....


----------



## ankume (18. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> sonntag jemand im teuto unterwegs??? wetter so um 20° und sonne...


 

hi 
ja
wann uhrzeit ?????????
und wo ?????????
mfg


----------



## imfluss (18. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> sonntag jemand im teuto unterwegs??? wetter so um 20° und sonne...



Es gibt eine Runde am Nachmittag vom Fuße des Teutos in Riesenbeck bis Tecklenburg und zurück. Abwechslungsreiche Trails, Tempo irgendwo zwischen gemütlich und "normal".


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2012)

hab ich gesehen


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Oktober 2012)

Treff 15:30 bei mir.
TB,FB und Co sind schon am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2012)

donnerstags nachmittag um 15.30 haben doch nur püttis und freiberufler zeit


----------



## jojo2 (18. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> donnerstags nachmittag um 15.30 haben doch nur püttis und freiberufler zeit




selbstständige.
selbstständige auch!
nur ich jetzt grad nich
aber ich hab trost
es ist wieder diese bestimmte jahreszeit...
wenn ich bei meinem arbeitsplatz lustwandle
krieg ich dann immer das zu sehen
- so geht´s dann wieder:



sieht im teuto derzeit wahrscheinlich ähnlich aus
fährt da einer von euch übermorgen (samstag) mit dem fahrrad rum?


----------



## Nico23 (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Hat jemand Bock, morgen früh so gegen halb neun, vom Wanderparkplatz in Brochterbeck ca. 2-3 Stunden zu biken?

Gruß Nicolaus


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Oktober 2012)

Morgen früh um 8:30?
Das ist dann wohl die Steigerung von Pütti, Freiberufler oder Selbstständigen!!
Oder Lehrer??

Frechheit!!


----------



## Totoxl (18. Oktober 2012)

Wann geht es denn nach PDS?

Und womit bewegt sich GreenMary den jetzt vorwärts?


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2012)

die erste frage hab ich dir mit einer einladung beantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (18. Oktober 2012)

Thx, mal schauen was geht


----------



## Nico23 (18. Oktober 2012)

Student


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> donnerstags nachmittag um 15.30 haben doch nur püttis und freiberufler zeit



und angehende tanzlehrer.
hat sich aber echt gelohnt.
schööööööne trails hat der chrisxrossi uns gezeigt,,der fb war so fasziniert 
das er gleich mehrfach den boden küssen mußte,,,komische leute diese katholiken.


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. Oktober 2012)

fb... steht das für Fater Benedikt? Ferrückt!

Edit: Ich verbitte mir im übrigen die Unterstellung, alle Studenten hätten Freitag morgens Zeit zum biken... ich habe höchstens die Zeit zur Uni zu radeln!


----------



## diddie40 (18. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sieht im teuto derzeit wahrscheinlich ähnlich aus
> fährt da einer von euch übermorgen (samstag) mit dem fahrrad rum?


  @jojo 
ich werde  am samstag im teuto unterwegs sein, würd´ mich freuen, wenn wir zusammen biken würden. finden sich doch bestimmt noch mehr normal arbeitende typen, die samstags zeit haben ( 5-tage woche)

am sonntag werde ich höchstwarscheinlich mit meinem sohn nach willingen fahren. nach jahren, wo ich mir das gewünscht habe, kam er jetzt selber an und hat den wunsch geäußert. man braucht halt manchmal viel geduld. habe jetzt erst mal aus allen teilen, die ich noch so hatte ein bike für ihn zusammengeschraubt, sollte er auf die dauer interesse haben, gibt´s natürlich mal was besseres. sollte irgendwer von euch günstig mal ein 160-180mm rahmen übrig haben, sagt mir bescheid.


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Prezident (18. Oktober 2012)

sehr cool Didl dann sehen wir uns Sonntag ja


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. Oktober 2012)

@diddie40: Wann willst du denn Samstag in den Wald? 11.00 Uhr? Würd gern mal wieder mit dir fahren, aber auch Samstags ne Stunde länger schlafen


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Oktober 2012)

Schlangengruben, Tarantulas und siamesische Scorpione hat der Tb gar nicht werwähnt. Warum nicht?
Egal.


----------



## diddie40 (18. Oktober 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> @_diddie40_: Wann willst du denn Samstag in den Wald? 11.00 Uhr? Würd gern mal wieder mit dir fahren, aber auch Samstags ne Stunde länger schlafen


 
ich werde wohl auch ne stunde länger schlafen, somit wäre 11:00 das früheste, aber wie sieht´s mit jojo aus. der junge hüpfer ist bestimmt schon um 8:00 am start.
wenn wir uns einig werden so zwischen 11:00 u. 12:00 wäre cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (18. Oktober 2012)

12.00 würd mir glatt noch besser passen, dann habe ich vorher vielleicht noch Zeit meine leichten Reifen auf zu ziehen. Am besten am Klippen Parkplatz. Was sagt denn der Jojo?


----------



## jojo2 (18. Oktober 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> i wie sieht´s mit jojo aus. der junge hüpfer ist bestimmt schon um 8:00 am start.
> wenn wir uns einig werden so zwischen 11:00 u. 12:00 wäre cool



da bin ich!
grad mit der arbeit fertig,
hab ein paar älteren kollegen wieder was beigebracht
hach ich fühl mich erst richtig gut, wenn ich was zu tun habe
(was mach ich gleich? hmm ein bißchen laufen... mal schauen)


und jo!
genau! frisch und munter!!
8 uhr morgens komm ich grad unter der kalten dusche hervor
nach meinem frühsport
(hab ich für euch ma nen film zu gemacht)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/47347591"]Climbing Training Drills during finger injury on Vimeo[/ame]

samstag wirds nix mit teuto
es gibt noch weitere aufgaben, die mich verlangen!
da bin ich dann natürlich zur stelle!

bin aber am sonntag in willingen
hach!
frisch und munter!
holldrio!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Oktober 2012)

samstag hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch zeit,,,
und im teuto gibt es auch keine schlangen,,,,im hüggel schon,,,,echt jetzt...
siehst du crisxrossi,,,glaubt sowieso keiner,,,
einer von den heutigen strategen hatte nach seiner letzten tour im hüggel einen schlangen oder spinnenbiss im bein.
siehst du crisxrossi,,,glaubt sowieso keiner,,,


----------



## diddie40 (19. Oktober 2012)

@jojo dann sehen wir uns ja sonntag

ansonsten samstag 12:00 parkplatz dörenther klippen. ist das ok für euch?


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Oktober 2012)

ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, kannst Du raffen ungeniert! Endlich bin ich soweit


----------



## Prezident (19. Oktober 2012)

Chris du bist schon lange soweit


----------



## Prezident (19. Oktober 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Quere-Attitude-video-2012.html

nice Riding-Style
so ich style jetzt auch mal mit 20t ( könnten auch 30t werden, jenachdem wie viel das Zuchtvieh heute wiegt) durch die Gegend


----------



## rigger (19. Oktober 2012)

cooles Vid!!


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> da bin ich!
> grad mit der arbeit fertig,
> hab ein paar älteren kollegen wieder was beigebracht
> hach ich fühl mich erst richtig gut, wenn ich was zu tun habe
> ...




Ich glaube ich muß aufpassen was für Videos ich ins Netz stelle!
Erst findent der Prezi dieses Video wo ich mit dem Skalp im Garten herumfahre und jetzt findet Jojo dieses Video von mir bei meiner Frühgymnastik.
Nach dem Warmmachprogramm im Video mache ich dann die anstrengenden Sachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (19. Oktober 2012)

hast du´s gemerkt?!
heimlich bei dir im gärtchen und im wohnzimmer aufgenommen
schöne wohnung hatter der scotti

zeigst du sonntag mal deine arme?
popeye


----------



## rigger (19. Oktober 2012)

Nächste woche Samstag wollte ich wohl nach Winterberg, soll zwar kalt werden aber gutes Wetter...


----------



## ricobra50 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich will morgen nach Winterberg


----------



## rigger (19. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben morgen big Party mit 60 Leuten bei uns im laden, das müssen wir sonntag erst noch umräumen wieder...


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. Oktober 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> @_jojo_ dann sehen wir uns ja sonntag
> 
> ansonsten samstag 12:00 parkplatz dörenther klippen. ist das ok für euch?




Perfekt!


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Quere-Attitude-video-2012.html
> 
> nice Riding-Style
> so ich style jetzt auch mal mit 20t ( könnten auch 30t werden, jenachdem wie viel das Zuchtvieh heute wiegt) durch die Gegend




Geil, hier kommt einfach super rüber was für nen Spaß der Fahrer am Biken hat und es macht auch tierisch Spaß ihm dabei zu zu sehen! Wirklich ein geiler Fahrstil (was ich vom Tanzstiil nicht unbedingt behaupten kann!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (19. Oktober 2012)

Besser als der tanzstil den ich zusammenbekomme!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Oktober 2012)

ey rigger,,höma,,,,ich werde doch tanzlehrer,,diplom tanzlehrer sogar,,,
,und du kannst nicht tanzen ???
du bist meine rettung,,,
das gibt einen doktortitel im tanzen,,,,,und ich wollte mir schon einen kaufen,,,
von der hobbitianischen planierraupe zur schwebenden elfe,,,
schnittenalarm,,,wie ein stück butter im zentrum einer kernschmelze werden sie sein,,,,sag nur wann und wo,,,
1 - 2 - step


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Oktober 2012)

Schlangenserum, Terantelantiserum und Scorpionserum haben die Jungs weg geschluckt ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Aber nach dem ersten Slush war es vorbei. Ein ganz ganz schnelles Ende, ein bischen zucken, ein paar Krämpfe und dann war es dunkel.


----------



## diddie40 (20. Oktober 2012)

heute 12:00 parkplatz dörenther klippen
sonnige lockere herbsttour


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Oktober 2012)

ich starte schon um 10:30 mit diesen jungs 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13471
vielleicht treffen wir uns und fahren zusammen


----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2012)

Schade teuto, standardtabz kann ich...


----------



## herby-hancoc (20. Oktober 2012)

Gestern Flatliner Tours bei Lemme
Besten dank Chris für den Spinnensirup
mir ist Kotzschlecht


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich braue gerade Neuen.


----------



## der krefelder (20. Oktober 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Ich braue gerade Neuen.


bitte nicht ,mein körper ist noch total vergiftet


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Oktober 2012)

schöne runde heute,,,bis zu 9 biker,,,,,,für einen samstag nicht schlecht,,,
der scotti fährt,,,,nein,, er schwebt wie  die  feder eines einjährigen teichhuhnes über die trails ,,, im uphill stürmt er wie ein wilder stier richtung himmel,,,,,,hammer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2012)

Wie nix kaputt gegangen??


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Oktober 2012)

bis ich mich von den jungs trennen mußte ist seine karre ohne größere reparaturen gelaufen,,,,,sorry das ich diese besonderheit nicht erwähnt habe....


----------



## brcrew (20. Oktober 2012)

...und sie hat bis zum ende durchgehalten! alles andere an mensch und material auch!
war nett!


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schöne runde heute,,,bis zu 9 biker,,,,,,für einen samstag nicht schlecht,,,
> der scotti fährt,,,,nein,, er schwebt wie  die  feder eines einjährigen teichhuhnes über die trails ,,, im uphill stürmt er wie ein wilder stier richtung himmel,,,,,,hammer...




Danke Teuto, die 10 Tacken gibt´s dann beim nächsten mal!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2012)

hallo ??? hallo ??? (jetzt verängstigt)hallo ? einer da ? heute um 11°° noch einer bock zum biken ?


----------



## Zico (21. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei! Könnte aber 5 Min. später werden.
Bocketal?



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hallo ??? hallo ??? (jetzt verängstigt)hallo ? einer da ? heute um 11°° noch einer bock zum biken ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2012)

11:15 bocketal,,,,,,perfekt,,,,,,,,ach kä,,mitn zico in wald drin,,,is dat lange her,,,wat schön,,,


----------



## Zico (21. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 11:15 bocketal,,,,,,perfekt,,,,,,,,ach kä,,mitn zico in wald drin,,,is dat lange her,,,wat schön,,,


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. Oktober 2012)

Ach, hätt ich das geahnt... hab mich gerade erst ausm Bett geschält. Aber die Beine sagen ohnehin, dass sie nen Tag Pause wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2012)

schade papa,hättest noch kommen können,wir waren 4 stunden unterwegs...
es gibt einen neuen trail,,,,,,jau echt jetzt,,,,,,,wir haben ihn den saarländer genannt.
leichtes gefälle immer am  hang entlang,dadurch relativ lang,viele enge kurven,,flooowww...
deshalb beim nächsten ritt nach dem saarländer fragen,,,,gehört zu den schönsten trails in teutonia.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2012)

am mittwoch ist übrigens wieder spielstunde,,,es soll richtung tecklenburg gehen,,,der enduro will bio-pommes essen,,,,,,,wat et alle gib,,,
gestern war jemand am  biketreff der fotografieren zum hobby hat,,,,er hat angeboten ein paar bilder von uns zu machen auf denen sogar ein fb aussehen würde wie ein echter held...


----------



## rigger (21. Oktober 2012)

Hies der christian, teuto?


----------



## enduro pro (21. Oktober 2012)

schön war's heut im wald....nur der FB hat mir sorgen gemacht...der war so, hmmmmmm, anders als sonst....

thema foto...von meinem sprungplatz....


----------



## Totoxl (21. Oktober 2012)

Ist das der hinter deinem Haus?

Den Saarländer möchte ich auch kennen lernen...


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. Oktober 2012)

Unter der Woche habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei, wenn das Wetter denn mitspielt. Bin ja mal gespannt auf den Saarländer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,er hat angeboten ein paar bilder von uns zu machen auf denen sogar ein fb aussehen würde wie ein echter held...



 FB ein Held


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2012)

War heute mit Diddi (mit Anhang), Jojo (mit Familie), Prezi, Schulte, Jana_türlich und Super-Richi in Willingen!
Hach wat war das schön! Ein Wetter zum kleine Helden zeugen. Super zu fahrende Strecken.
Klein Otze hätte bei den vielen Sani´s auf der Strecke seine helle Freude gehabt, es waren halt viele CCler auf der Freeride.
Tja ist wohl doch nicht so ganz ohne die FR.
Der Richi hat an seiner Kurventechnik gefeilt und ist jetzt richtig schnell!! 

Hach wat war dat schön!

Hey Rigger weil Du ja immer danach fragst:
Ich hatte keine Panne und keinen Defekt!


----------



## Prezident (21. Oktober 2012)

Joa der Scotty war heute in Willingen echt gut und flott ohne Baum/Bodenkontakt unterwegs
War ein super Tag


----------



## Prezident (21. Oktober 2012)

aber.....
ein großes Respekt und Geilomat an die kleine Nele
da musst ich doch wirklich auf der DH ordentlich in die Kette treten um dran zu bleiben


----------



## ricobra50 (21. Oktober 2012)

Heute in Willingen- Es war ein super Tag


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Oktober 2012)

Nabend!

Das war echt perfekt heute!!! Schreit nach einer baldigen Wiederholung! Ich lasse extra den Wagen über Nacht laufen zwecks weiterer Klimaerwärmung  und wartet ab, wenn die Nele erst zu Gold gekommen ist, dann klappt's noch besser!


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> wenn die Nele erst zu Gold gekommen ist, dann klappt's noch besser!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Hies der christian, teuto?



ich glaube ja,,,der brcrew hat die telefonnummer......


----------



## jojo2 (22. Oktober 2012)

jo!
das war klasse gestern.
und saskia!:
bei den internen pumptrackmeisterschaften
werde ich alles geben! alles!
ich werd nich als zweiter sieger den platz verlassen!!
lieber
lieber...


jo
toll war´s gestern. karsten, das mit dem auto laufen lassen find ich gut
ich wollte schon auf einen vollhybrid umsteigen, aber das wär ja voll kontraproduktiv
im letzten jahr war der letzte tag in willingen ein tag im november
so darf das, seh ich auch so

zu nele:
jo! schnell isse und spass hat se
das ist echt klasse
aber eine dh strecke ist keine ponyhof!
und der weg zu gold ist ebenfalls steinig und hart
manchmal sogar richtig steil
und ´dann wird´s mitunter sogar richtig
schnell

cu!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ist das der hinter deinem Haus?
> 
> Den Saarländer möchte ich auch kennen lernen...



jau, gestern nachmittag noch mal angetestet...war ja auch herrlichstes "flugwetter"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2012)

TB, FB....wann soll "operation bio-pommes" starten????


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2012)

wann es losgehen kann ?
mal kurz überlegen,,,,,,,,erst muß ich mit dem fb zum impfen und er bekommt eine wurmkur,,danach muß er schlafen und ich habe tanzunterricht...
danach den fb medikamentieren (bis auf weiteres bleibt es bei der einstellung vom sonntag)und los gehts.
ist 14:30 ok,,,


----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2012)

hört sich gut an....

FB, bist du damit einverstanden??? machst du uns dann wieder den "bad boy"


----------



## Prezident (22. Oktober 2012)

FB ist der Bad Boy!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2012)

@Enduro
hat der typ mit dem rottweiler sich schon gemeldet ???
wie geht es dem armen tier ?
ob er sich wohl wieder erholt ?
tut mir auch echt leid aber der fb hat sich einfach losgerissen...


----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2012)

der FB, ja, das war was am sonntag...bad boy at it's best...  beeindruckend was er so alles rausgehauen hat...

das arme tier, hat nen schaden für's leben...den bekommste nicht mehr hin, is nen schisser geworden, zieht beim anschauen schon den schwanz ein und jault...armes teir....das der FB sich auch gleich immer festbeisen muß....


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2012)

ich habe heute mal seinen speicherchip mit den daten vom sonntag ausgelesen,,,

gelacht      :  178 sekunden  (spitzenwert 2012)

böse worte :   489 (49 % unter durchschnitt)


----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2012)

ohhhh, das hätte ich nicht erwartet...lachen 178 sek...nicht schlecht

sein tourett hat er scheinbar gut im griff...sauber eingestellt auf die neuen pillen der FB, respekt teuto, gut gemacht...nur den beißtrieb mußt du ihm noch abgewöhnen, da soll ein stachelhalsband wunder wirken oder nen würger....


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt da doch für Hunde diese verbotenen Dinger, ich sach immer Bruzzler dazu.

Sollte sich auch für den FB eignen. Wenn er nicht spurt, mal kurz aufs Knöpfchen gedrückt und  -  bruzzel - dann wird er bestimmt ganz friedlich 

Gut, die Langzeitwirkung kann man noch nicht absehen, aber mal im Ernst, was kann da noch passieren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2012)

hatte er doch auch schon, hat ihm gut gefallen, er wollte immer das jemand drückt...

ich bin guter dinge, das er am mittwoch wieder "gut drauf" ist und uns mit einem lächeln beglückt  das sollte klappen...
die gefährliche zeit ist überwunden, selbst auf grobe provokationen hat er sich nicht eingelassen und ist immer cool gebleiben... einen  für den FB...


----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2012)

mittwoch um 14.30 geht es dann bei mir los


----------



## sx2cruiser (22. Oktober 2012)

Tach zusammen  wollte Freitag ins Sauerland,hat jemand zeit.


----------



## Prezident (22. Oktober 2012)

leider keine zeit


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Oktober 2012)

hat keiner was zu schreiben ? ich auch nicht..wüßte nicht was ich schreiben sollte ,,und bevor ich was schreibe nur damit wir nicht auf die seite zwei rutschen  schreibe ich lieber gar nichts..nöö,,,wäre ja albern,,,nöö mache ich nicht,,,ich schreib nix


----------



## enduro pro (23. Oktober 2012)

wenn du der Fb wärst, ann würd ich es verstehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. Oktober 2012)

wenn du nix zu schreiben hast,
ich auch nicht

ich brauch ja auch nicht zu schreiben, 
was denn auch?

morgen bin ich sowieso nicht da. dann fahr ich nämlich in den bikepark winterberg
in winterberg
dann kann ich ja auch gar nix schreiben
aber das brauch ich ja auch nich schreiben


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Oktober 2012)

ist ja auch mal schön nix zu schreiben,,,die ruhe genießen,,,einfach mal nix schreiben,,,,is dat schön


----------



## enduro pro (23. Oktober 2012)

na denn....


----------



## Der Cherusker (23. Oktober 2012)

Na dan, schreibt eben nichts kommt sowieso nur Blödsinn, was ich beileibe nicht kommentieren muß!! Genießt das Wetter aus euren Räumen, Ich gehe gleich in den Teuto spielen.


----------



## enduro pro (23. Oktober 2012)

schweig ungläubiger.....das will keiner wissen und ich schon gar nicht


----------



## jojo2 (23. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> na denn....




christoph
bist du fertig
mit nix schreiben?

ich will dich nicht unterbrechen....


manchmal ist sogar das nicht schreiben das beste


so wie
ungeschriebene gesetze 
zum beispiel 


viel spass im wald fb
aber überlies das ruhig
tu so als wäre es nicht geschrieben

is manchmal das beste


----------



## enduro pro (23. Oktober 2012)

jojo, ich muß grad ein wenig   ...hab grad raus geschaut und dann wieder   

daher schreib ich nix mehr...


----------



## Der Cherusker (23. Oktober 2012)

Werde gleich schön am Kanal anhalten, schön ein Käffchen oder ein Weizenbier trinken und an dich denken Enduro, wie du auf der Arbeit in deinen kleinen dunklen Raum sitzt und dich schwarz ärgerst, ach wat ist dat schön!!!


----------



## enduro pro (23. Oktober 2012)

ach FB..morgen, ja morgen zeig ich dir dann wieder wie radfahren so geht  ich freu mir schon...

und heute, ja heute...ich hab grad ne stunde schön vor der halle inner sonne gesessen, den kaffee hab ich auch schon gehabt und ne schönes stück kuchen dazu...geht also...

übrigens...die 13000te antwort im fred


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Oktober 2012)

Ne, ne, die 13001ste!
Und ich habe die 13002te!

Ich habe gerade 2 Minuten damit verbracht *Nichts* zu lesen!
Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (23. Oktober 2012)

auch mal schön das du nichts zu sagen hast....so ruhig, freidlich..warte mal bis der Fb aus'm wald is...dann geht es wieder los...

aber ich sag nix...


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Oktober 2012)

Wieso, der TB sagt doch eigentlich immer NIX, oder verstehe ich das nur falsch??


----------



## jojo2 (23. Oktober 2012)

nix kann man nich verstehen
du verstehst gar nix!

also alles okay bei dir


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Oktober 2012)

Dann ist ja gut, ich habe mir schon Sorgen gemacht


----------



## jojo2 (23. Oktober 2012)

ach komm scotti

nimm dies. das is leicht und süß
das bringt uns auf etwas andere gedanken
[ame="http://vimeo.com/51771300"]THE CUTE SHOW: BABY SLOTHS on Vimeo[/ame]

nein es ist nich das, was ihr gleich schreibt


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Oktober 2012)

hi Leutz....so es ist so weit Sessionend;-((
am 4.11 Winterberg shreeden alle mann ????
Habe ja diese jahr nich viel im Bikepark zusammen verbracht....allso ansage


----------



## rigger (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei!!!!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch mit


----------



## diddie40 (23. Oktober 2012)

am 4.11. ist es bestimmt zu kalt und nass, darum bin ich für den 18.11. da soll die sonne scheinen und 17,5° warm werden.


(am 4.11. kann ich nicht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (23. Oktober 2012)

Wibe und willingen machen am 4.11. zu


----------



## Prezident (23. Oktober 2012)

und schnee angesagt


----------



## diddie40 (23. Oktober 2012)

Willingen hatte letztes jahr auch noch mitte nov. auf


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2012)

oh ja
das war hübsch
da war auch der tb dabei
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17541/h

shredden wollt ihr in winterberg?
dann passt auf eure räder auf
am 01.12. geht´s doch vielleicht nach wuppertal zum radfahren


----------



## enduro pro (24. Oktober 2012)

hey zico...wenn du zeit und lust hast um 14.30 bei mir...richard kommt vielleicht auch


----------



## Zico (24. Oktober 2012)

Lust schon, muss aber leider arbeiten...



enduro pro schrieb:


> hey zico...wenn du zeit und lust hast um 14.30 bei mir...richard kommt vielleicht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (24. Oktober 2012)

jojo
also das schulte dh race wird wahrscheinlich auf nächstes jahr verschoben
aber ihr könnt gerne am 1.12 vorbei kommen und die wuppertaler downhills shreddern


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2012)

waaaas ?????? das rennen findet erst nächstes jahr statt ?????
ich habe in meiner ruhmeshalle extra den schrein aufgeräumt um einen neuen pokal darauf  stellen zu können,,,bilder von vergangenen siegen von der wand gehängt um neue videos an ihre stelle zu hängen,,,die presse ist bestellt,,,,der männerchor bockraden übt seit 2 monaten extra das ave maria,,,essen ist bestellt,,die gogos schon bezahlt,,,der termin beim friseur steht,,,,,ick hang mi up,,,,,


tb
erster seiner altersklasse beim kettenrace 2012




ps....wo sind eigentlich ketta und die (jetzt kommts ) andre schlabberkette ?


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. Oktober 2012)

Ach was war das gestern schön, 3 Rookies den Teuto gezeigt, ihnen was von der Lehre des FB erzählt und die 3 waren vielleicht begeistert gleich warten wieder Lolek und Bolek das kann was werden!!! Na ja, Abwechslung ist die Würze des Lebens.


----------



## Totoxl (24. Oktober 2012)

4.11 WiBe, da bin ich dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Ach was war das gestern schön, 3 Rookies den Teuto gezeigt, ihnen was von der Lehre des FB erzählt und die 3 waren vielleicht begeistert !!! Na ja, Abwechslung ist die Würze des Lebens.



der fb philosophiert über das leben,,,,schöööönn,,,den drei jungs geht es übrigens auch wieder ,den umständen entsprechend , gut..


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2012)

hach!
hatte ich einen sonnentag heute
von diesem tag in winterberg hat der liebe gott ein foto für sein archiv gemacht,
oder - was wahrscheinlicher ist - er hat das bild auf seinen schreibtisch gestellt,
oder auf den rand von seinem jakuzzi,
oder hmmm

ich hätte wunderschöne filmaufnahmen machen können,
ging aber nich, denn ich war zum radfahren da - hatte privatstunden
vor allem kurventechnik. klasse! 
jojo! mach was draus!
hatte der downhiller vor dem herrn zu mir gesagt
wahrscheinlich just als der liebe gott sein foto machte

boah!
vielleicht bin ich ja sogar mit drauf
auf´m rand von seinem jakuzzi,
oder auf´m schreibtisch vielleicht
war das ein toller tach!

vielleicht sogqr so toll wie für die drei jungs, die mit dem fb unterwegs waren

diddie, schlabber! kurventechnik! is geil!

ja und um schlabber mach ich mir auch gedanken, ketta war heute morgen online     @Ketta und     @schlabberkette wo seid ihr geht´s euch gut?
oder is euch bremen nich bekommen? zu flach ne? wie bei mir


----------



## Prezident (24. Oktober 2012)

tb lass am 1.12 einfach ein illegales rennen im tal veranstalten zum aufwärmen halt 
hat hier einer die messdinger mit transponder zufällig?


----------



## diddie40 (24. Oktober 2012)

@jojo
gibst du mir privatstunden in geile kurventechnik?


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Oktober 2012)

@tb
die ketten beobachten euch.....

 @msghostrider74
4.11 parken? warum eigentlich nicht!!

 @jojo
sach bloss du hattest mit klausimausi kurvendiskussion
cool
jojo, mach was draus
z.b. sowas:

http://mpora.com/videos/AAdarq78jpig


----------



## Prezident (25. Oktober 2012)

will auch riding-Lessions mit dem Jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (25. Oktober 2012)

Schlabber diesen Fahrstil aus dem Vid übertreffen wir alle doch mittlerweile um einiges das nix neues 
SK-Racing halt ne


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2012)

sonntag jemand im teuto unterwegs??? Fb???du vielleicht mit 3 rookies????


----------



## diddie40 (25. Oktober 2012)

ich


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2012)

wann willste denn.....


----------



## diddie40 (25. Oktober 2012)

11:00?


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2012)

jo, hört sich gut an...kalt wird's


----------



## diddie40 (25. Oktober 2012)

jo, kalt wird´s, aber wie es so aus sieht, bleibt es trocken.

gehört zwar nicht wirklich ins mtb-forum, aber vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen
http://www.nrwision.de/programm/sendungen/ansehen/fernsehkonzert-tommy-schneller-band.html


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Oktober 2012)

Der Diddi kann blasen


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2012)

Diddie im Fernsehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (25. Oktober 2012)

sehr gut Didl


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. Oktober 2012)

Yeah Diddie hat den Blues!!! Und was hat der TB eine verstimmte Gitarre und kein Talent. Ach ja und 2 linke Hände oder wie weit biste mit der Sattelstütze, oh falscher Ansprechpartner Enduro wie weit bist du denn???
Enduro, Sonntag könnte gehn aber ohne Rookies dafür seit ihr zuwenig vorzeigbar.


----------



## ricobra50 (25. Oktober 2012)

Diddie -gefällt mir


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2012)

fertig, FB, fertig....was dachstest du denn...ich kann an dem kabelding nur nix tolles finden...noch ein kabel mehr und beim runterfahren häng es am hosenbein...nix für mich...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2012)

ach käh wat schön hier ,,,illegale mtb-rennen,,,diddie in fernseh drin,,,ein gut gelaunter fb,,,,ein kritischer enduro,,,käh wat schön

strike.........die 13041 nimmt mir keiner mehr........da warte ich schon 27 tage drauf,,,,,,,,genau die 13041 erwischt,,,yeeeaaahhhhhaaa


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2012)

glückwunsch zur 13041 TB...schönes ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2012)

jau danke enduro,,,,,13041,,,hammer,,,ok ,,glück war auch dabei,,,

jetzt dauert es erst wieder bis es um die wurst geht,,,ich könnte mir vorstellen das der rigger auf die 14472 spekuliert,,,ich bin bereit rigger,,,soll der bessere siegen.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2012)

ich sag dir dann am 24.07.2013 bescheid, dann hast du noch einen tag zeit dich darauf vorzubereiten...


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich nehm die herausforderung an!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2012)

das nenne ich mal eine ansage,,,,,,,,,,14472,,,,,,ich wußte das du sie haben willst,,,hol sie dir wenn du kannst,,,,ich werde dort sein ,,,,,sie ist es wert  darum zu kämpfen,,,,erwarte keine gnade...


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2012)

13047


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2012)

13047 ??? so wertfrei wie ein lesebuch für den fb....


----------



## Totoxl (25. Oktober 2012)

Hier ist ja wieder was los. Die 13049 will ja sonst keiner.


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Oktober 2012)

Leute, Leute, paßt mal auf mit euren ganzen Kraftausdrücken!!
Nicht das der Fred noch von den Mods geschlossen wird!!
*Zensur!!*


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2012)

13051.... die 15000 gehört mir  kann mir einer sagen wann ich da so aufpassen muß, dann nehme ich mir da nen tag frei...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2012)

und du meinst das reicht ??
oh toll,,,,ich nehme einen tag frei und die 15000 gehört mir .....
dieser  fred ist kein ponyhof auf dem hanni und nanni mit pipi langstrumpf auf dem kleinen onkel rumturnen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (25. Oktober 2012)

Onkel Tom ist auf dem Ponyhof? Dann geht es ihm ja endlich gut, ich dachte der wäre noch in seiner Hütte...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2012)

der ist mittlerweile mit heidi verheiratet,,hier ein bild von der hochzeitsreise


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> 13051.... die 15000 gehört mir  kann mir einer sagen wann ich da so aufpassen muß, dann nehme ich mir da nen tag frei...



Mal schauen, wir haben (bis zu dieser Antwort) 13054 Antworten inneralb von 735 Tagen, das macht durchschnittlich ca. 17,76 Antworten pro Tag. wenn sich der Schnitt hält, brauchen wir für 1946 weitere Antworten noch ca. 109,6 Tage, das wäre dann Dienstag, der 12.02.2013. (Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verrechnet habe...)

edit: Netter Schachzug TB, hier zu versuchen Enduros Ziel zu boykottieren indem du meine Berechnungen zu nichte machst und noch schnell was dazwischenpostest, während ich rechne... Netter Schachzug, bringt aber nix, der Tag bleibt der gleiche! Haha!!


----------



## diddie40 (25. Oktober 2012)

auch ne schöne strecke
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24458


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Onkel Tom ist auf dem Ponyhof? Dann geht es ihm ja endlich gut, ich dachte der wäre noch in seiner Hütte...



hat der tom endlich die maus in der hütte gefangen und darf zur belohnung jetzt mit heide bei onkel donald einziehen 

jo papa joe, da hab ich schon frei eingetragen und den tb auf die letzte sohle versetzen lassen, da gibt es kein internet, so wie in seinem schönen büro über tage....der fb will sich darum kümmern...und jerry zieht als hausmaus bei ihm ein  da hat er dann auch mal ne heiße maus im haus...


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> auch ne schöne strecke
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24458



das ist fast wie der "saarländer"


----------



## Chefkocher (25. Oktober 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

wir haben unsere Stromberg/Pfalz-Tour  leider krankheitsbedingt nach nur einem Tag canceln müssen. Mary war eh schon ziemlich grippisch, nun kam noch Magen/Darm dazu....da half alles nichts, Koffer gepackt, Bikes aufs Auto und wieder ab nach Hause 
...zumindest den Flowtrail in Stromberg haben wir geschafft !

Jetzt brauch ich erstmal ne Trostpflaster-Alternative-Perspektive 
Enduro sprach schon von ner Sause durch den Teuto am Sonntag. Bis dahin ist Mary sicher auch wieder fit, wir/ich wären dabei !

Ist am Samstag noch jemand bikeparkmässig unterwegs? Warstein-Willingen-Kombi habe ich evtl. ins Auge gefasst.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2012)

Am we schneits in winterberg heftig.....


----------



## Xeleux (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ist jemand von Euch des öfteren um Borgholzhausen unterwegs?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich denjenigen gern um ein GPS Track mit schönen vielen Trails (sofern es die dort überhaupt gint ) "anbetteln" möchte ... Freiwillige vor!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. Oktober 2012)

xeleux, da wirst du bei uns schlechte karten haben...erstens kommt keiner aus der gegend und zweitens besitzt keiner dieses neumodische gps gedöööns


----------



## Xeleux (26. Oktober 2012)

Aber ein Versuch war's wert


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2012)

Will morgen jemand mit nach willingen?


----------



## enduro pro (26. Oktober 2012)

vergiss den schlitten nicht


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2012)

Niederschlagsvorhersage bei Wetter.com: Sonne pur, kalt, 0,1mm Niederschlag/Schnee.

Bei Willingenwetter gar kein Niederschlag oder Schnee.

Ich würde hinfahren, Richi wie schauts aus?


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Oktober 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Will morgen jemand mit nach willingen?



rigger Samstag ist -2 Grad . Sonntag 3 Grad plus .Besser wird
Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2012)

Der haken ist das ich sonntag keine zeit hab....


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2012)

Und fuer samstag mittag sind auch 2 grad plus gemeldet....


----------



## diddie40 (26. Oktober 2012)

hey ihr streitet um 1° bei herrlichem sonnenschein sowohl samstag als auch sonntag
süß


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Oktober 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hey ihr streitet um 1° bei herrlichem sonnenschein sowohl samstag als auch sonntag
> süß


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Oktober 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Niederschlagsvorhersage bei Wetter.com: Sonne pur, kalt, 0,1mm Niederschlag/Schnee.
> 
> Bei Willingenwetter gar kein Niederschlag oder Schnee.
> 
> Ich würde hinfahren, Richi wie schauts aus?



Bin dabei!!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Oktober 2012)

Bock hätte ich ja


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2012)

Will sonst noch einer der muensteraner mit?


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Oktober 2012)

@rigger
Wann soll es denn los gehen bei Richi und was kost das??


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> @rigger
> Wann soll es denn los gehen bei Richi und was kost das??



c. 10 Uhr . Ich denke  10 Zloty


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wir haben (bis zu dieser Antwort) 13054 Antworten inneralb von 735 Tagen, das macht durchschnittlich ca. 17,76 Antworten pro Tag. wenn sich der Schnitt hält, brauchen wir für 1946 weitere Antworten noch ca. 109,6 Tage, das wäre dann Dienstag, der 12.02.2013. (Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verrechnet habe...)
> 
> edit: Netter Schachzug TB, hier zu versuchen Enduros Ziel zu boykottieren indem du meine Berechnungen zu nichte machst und noch schnell was dazwischenpostest, während ich rechne... Netter Schachzug, bringt aber nix, der Tag bleibt der gleiche! Haha!!



das datum habe ich auch ausgerechnet,,,zeitfenster von 17:16 uhr -18:24 uhr,,,die wahrscheinlichkeit das der beitrag davor von scotti kommt liegt bei 67,9 %,,der satz wird zu 46 % mit dem buchstaben w beginnen,,,der enduro sich zu 100% ärgern,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. Oktober 2012)

falsch TB...auch wenn  der satz mit W beginnt werd ich mich nicht ärgern  am 12.02.2013 hab ich ja frei, um 17.00 werd ich dann mit einem breiten grinsen im gesicht vom biken im herrlichen sonnenschein kommen und mir wird alles andere egal sein..das ziel vor augen und schuss... 

wer ist scotty


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Oktober 2012)

Eeeeeey!
Was für´ne Frage!
Wer ist Scotti!!
Na ich natürlich!!


----------



## enduro pro (26. Oktober 2012)

du bist bestimmt der neue, der am sonntag mit in den wald will, oder


----------



## enduro pro (26. Oktober 2012)

*sonntach...*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13512


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Oktober 2012)

Klar, alles neu!  (isses Sonntach nich kalt im Walt)

Erst mal Samstag nach Willingen?!

Chefkocher, Du auch??

Rigger, Du fährst? Wann bist Du denn bei Richi? Würde dann da hin kommen.


----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2012)

sonntag will auch mal wieder im teuto fahren
aber ihr seid für mich zu spät dran
aber wenn ihr wisst, in welche richtung ihr fahrt, 
gebt mal bescheid, dann leg ich mich irgendwo hin 
und warte da auf euch

oh backe
ich hatte mir in diesem jahr festgenommen, 
hier nich mehr so oft zu schreiben,
damit auch andere ne chance dazu kriegen

aber das ist dabei rausgekommen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=490136
ich werd mich bessern


ach eins hab ich noch:
wenn man mich rufen will
muss man @jojo2 schreiben
nich: @jojo  - der jojo wird dann bestimmt bald sauer
(grüße!)

also:
@tb funktioniert ja auch nich


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2012)

@ scotti bin gg 10 uhr bei richi


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Oktober 2012)

o.k.
ich bring dann mal 10 Zloti extra mit.

Oder lieber ein halbes Snickers??


----------



## Chefkocher (26. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Klar, alles neu!  (isses Sonntach nich kalt im Walt)
> 
> Erst mal Samstag nach Willingen?!
> 
> ...




Großen Bock hätte ich schon, schaue aber heute erstmal wie es sich mit Maria entwickelt, ob meine krankenpflegerischen Dienste noch benötigt werden. 
Fahrt ihr alle zusammen, habt ihr nen eigenen Reisebus *TeuntoniaTours* oder so?
Wahrscheinlich würde ich eh selbst fahren, sage aber auf jeden Fall noch hier Bescheid?

Sonntag, soweit bei Maria wieder alles fit sein sollte, wären wir trotz Kälte wohl dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja wir fahren mit rigger holidays. 

Drei passen ohne bei den rädern was abzubauen bei mir rein, wenn wir zu fünft sind muss das vr und hr raus.


----------



## diddie40 (26. Oktober 2012)

@jojo2
danke für den hinweis
jojotwo, jojotues
samstag nacht werden doch die uhren umgestellt, somit ist 11:00 doch früh


----------



## enduro pro (26. Oktober 2012)

kann den termin auch auf 10.00 ändern, wäre für den körper dann wie 9  aber ich dachte mir 11 ist wie 10 und da ist es wärmer


----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> jojotwo, jojotues



der is gut



diddie40 schrieb:


> samstag nacht werden doch die uhren umgestellt, somit ist 11:00 doch früh



danke für den hinweis - haha
echt schon wieder? uhren umstellen? eine stunde weniger schlaf??


hmmm
dann gibt es die torte vielleicht um 16 uhr und 
ich müsste kein schlechtes gewissen haben, 
dass ich den sonntag wieder mit männern statt 
mit der geliebten verbringe

okay
ich werd mal ne nacht drüber schlafen
ohh backe
hoffentlich kann ich bei dem hinweis überhaupt schlafen

kagge


----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> kann den termin auch auf 10.00 ändern, wäre
> für den körper dann wie 9  aber ich dachte mir 11 ist wie 10 und da ist es wärmer




11 uhr is schon vernünftig
nur nich meine zeit
lass den termin ma so stehn



hab grad mal nachgeguckt:
eine stunde mehr schlaf
(ich sollte mehr fernseh gucken und zeitung lesen)

super!!!
sehr schönes wochenende


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2012)

die dörenther klippen mit allem was dazu gehört sind heute verkauft worden.
über den käufer und den kaufpreis wollte der bürgermeister keine auskunft geben.
vielleicht weil er sich schämt das die bude jetzt eine tabledance-all you can drink-mountainbikebar werden soll.

@jojo2
hat funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Oktober 2012)

Vattis neues Spielzeug


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2012)

Ach darumwillst du ne Dorado, wat der Vatti hat willst du auch haben... 

Geiles Teil Herr Bert!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Oktober 2012)

Nee das hat er von mir...ich wollte zuerst...aber egal fährt sich hammergeil,so auf der strasse


----------



## enduro pro (26. Oktober 2012)

schönes ding herbert...hoffentlich bleibt es mal etwas länger bei dir im keller


----------



## Der Cherusker (26. Oktober 2012)

Jaja der Vatie so viele tolle Spielsachen aber kaum Zeit damit zu spielen!! Da kann ich nur sagen, armer Vati!!:lol


----------



## herby-hancoc (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich sag nur Demo day
Wann ist den jetz abschluss biken im Park


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Oktober 2012)

Herbert und Demo


----------



## enduro pro (26. Oktober 2012)

demo day....??? gegen was wird den demonstriert??? nukeproof??? dropmuschies??? 

übrigens ihr willingenfahrer....wetter.com hat ne wetterwarnung fürs sauerland rausgegeben  ....schaut euch morgen früh besser noch mal die webcamfotos vom lift an bevor ihr losfahrt....


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Oktober 2012)

übrigens ihr willingenfahrer....wetter.com hat ne wetterwarnung fürs sauerland rausgegeben 
Das ist schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (26. Oktober 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> .wetter.com hat ne wetterwarnung fürs sauerland rausgegeben



perfekt

kettenwetter


----------



## kleinOtze (26. Oktober 2012)

Muss mal schauen, wie weit ich am Samstag auf meiner Baustelle komme. Evtl. bin ich Sonntach dann auch dabei...melde mich kurzfristig


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2012)

Genau Ketten und Riggerwetter!!!

Ist ne warnung vor frost und glätte, evtl schneefall. Wir fahren morgen erst um neun hier weg und sind um 12 da, normal kein problem.


----------



## Papa-Joe (26. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das datum habe ich auch ausgerechnet,,,zeitfenster von 17:16 uhr -18:24 uhr,,,die wahrscheinlichkeit das der beitrag davor von scotti kommt liegt bei 67,9 %,,der satz wird zu 46 % mit dem buchstaben w beginnen,,,der enduro sich zu 100% ärgern,,,



Nein nein, dem kann ich nicht zustimmen! Der Beitrag davor kommt mit 9,00% Wahrscheinlichkeit von Scotti (selbiges gilt übrigens auch für den 15.000 Beitrag). Endruos Chancen sind mit 13,47% am höchsten.
Okay, langsam reichts mir aber mit dem Statistik Quatsch.

Btw:
Ich habe im Schnitt nur alle 2,7 Seiten eine Antwort hinterlassen... Wie peinlich. Ich hoffe ihr fühlt euch nicht vernachlässigt, ich bin einfach kein Mann vieler Worte.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Oktober 2012)

Nabend!

Lars, ist das Zimmer in Münster noch frei? Frauen..., wissen nicht, was sie wollen..., kein Scherz! Kannste mal nachfragen oder weisst du was?


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Okay, langsam reichts mir aber mit dem Statistik Quatsch.



ich traue sowieso nur der statistik die ich selber gefälscht habe,,hat mal ein kleiner dicker engländer gesagt,,kirchberger oder so hieß der.

der herby hat echt einen guten fang gemacht,,,eine dorade,,hmmm,,,,die werden  ja oft unter doppelbrücken aufgegabelt,, ,,petri heil


----------



## Prezident (27. Oktober 2012)

Herr Bert welcome to the Demo Family
Autopilot einschalten und Drop In!


----------



## Prezident (27. Oktober 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24492

Scotty liegst du da?!?

FB und TB erkenn ich deutlich beim Jumpen


----------



## diddie40 (27. Oktober 2012)

2cm schnee und frost im sauerland, habe ich gerade im radio gehört.
ich werde gleich ne lange tour im teuto fahren.
richtung iburg  übern dörenberg und zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2012)

da hast du dir das richtige bei diesem tollen wetter ausgesucht
viel spass!


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Oktober 2012)

die im radio lügen
zumindest für willingen

webcam ettelsberg sagt:
kein schnee, alles trocken und gut


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2012)

Kommt ihr auch?


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Oktober 2012)

ketta schreibt: jau, wir kommen auch!!


----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2012)

jau, willingen geht, in winterberg liegt schnee... 

wird ja richtig voll morgen ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2012)

ich treffe mich gleich um 14:00 uhr mit dem fb im bocketal,,,ultra ruhige tour richtung iburg,,,,,dem wetter trotzen,,,,soll der sonnenbrand auch seine chance haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2012)

was ziehst du an fb ??? trau dich und komm mit deinem neuen outfit,,,bitttte,,,mein kleiner tiger,,,,


----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2012)

FB hat ein neues outfit???

FB, das wollen wir morgen auch noch mal sehen 

der teuto zeigt sich heut mal wieder von seiner schönsten seite...sonne pur, geile farben und super boden... da freu ich mich doch auf morgen mit netten leuten und dem FB...

freue mich


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2012)

heute,,,,,,,sonne,,,tour,,,,fb ,,,tecklenburg,,,halloween,,,glühwein,,,stoned...


----------



## diddie40 (27. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> heute,,,,,,,sonne,,,tour,,,,fb ,,,tecklenburg,,,halloween,,,glühwein,,,stoned...


 
ok, ihr seid auf eurer tour richtung iburg in tecklenburg am glühweinstand versackt.?

ich bin bis bad iburg auf den dörenberg, zickzack weg und den schönen singletrail wieder nach iburg und über tecklenburg wieder nach hause.
locker getreten ca. 5h ohne pause ( auch keine Zigarette ), seele baumeln lassen, freu mich auf morgen mit euch


----------



## kleinOtze (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei muss aber evtl. früher wieder weg


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. Oktober 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ok, ihr seid auf eurer tour richtung iburg in tecklenburg am glühweinstand versackt.?
> 
> ich bin bis bad iburg auf den dörenberg, zickzack weg und den schönen singletrail wieder nach iburg und über tecklenburg wieder nach hause.
> locker getreten ca. 5h ohne pause ( auch keine Zigarette ), seele baumeln lassen, freu mich auf morgen mit euch


Nee nee,so stimmt das auch nicht, bis nach Leeden sind wir schon gekommen auf den Rückweg in Tecklenburg versackt!!! Die 2 Glühwein mit doppelt Rum wahr wohl für den TB ein bischen zuviel, von den einen mit einfach Rum will ich mal nicht erzählen, bis Bocketal ist er noch gekommen und dann wollte er ums verrecken nicht weiter fahren habe ihn dann mitgenommen und im Auto hat er sofort die Äuglein zugemacht, richtig süß!!! Hey Enduro, rück das Moorewood wieder raus ohne sein Bike ist er ein lausiger Biker, da kann man mal sehen was ein gutes Bike alles so bringt, ER und sein Kona Hardteil eine Katastophe!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (27. Oktober 2012)

na, das war ja dann ne harte tour, (kona hardtail), wer braucht denn so was


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2012)

Hach Leute war das heute geil in Willingen!! 
Kalt aber Sonne und total leer.


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Oktober 2012)

Morgen um 11 bin ich dabei!


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2012)

Oh nein, Lemme-Tours.
Ich hatte auf eine lockere Runde gehofft!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Oktober 2012)

immer flach hoch, hinter der nächsten Ecke gehts runter


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2012)

Oder war es die nächste...


----------



## rigger (27. Oktober 2012)

Wegweiser zeigt nach links lemme fährt nach rechts (o-ton: da lang ist kürzer...), das ist lemmetours...


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2012)

Sach ich doch, Lemme-Tours: 
wir buchen, Sie fluchen!!


----------



## kleinOtze (27. Oktober 2012)

Und schön an die Zeitumstellung denken, sonst fahren morgen zwei kleine anstatt eine große Gruppe durch den Teuto ;D


----------



## herby-hancoc (28. Oktober 2012)

Hab Ihnr keine  anderen sorgen sind mal wird pic folll
War geil Bier aus Literkübel zu saufe
bis dahan Gees


----------



## rigger (28. Oktober 2012)

Jaja herby und montag mauerst du wieder krumm und schief....  

Ist der teuto auch schon voll?


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Oktober 2012)

@jojo2

moin jojo2, hast du bestimmt schon gesehen oder:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24447/h


----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> moin jojo2, hast du bestimmt schon gesehen oder:



hach du denkst an uns! das ist schön!
danke für den hinweis 
aber klar: ham wa schon ein paar mal gesehen

das ist das rad von jan zander - der den film gemacht hat
und genau das rad is sie vor ner zeit in winterberg gefahren
danach war sie auch trunken - wie herbert 
-trunken vor freude
so wie herbert

ich denk auch an dich
und an alle
und vor allem an karsten und saskia
und an herby
stell dir vor, draußen scheint die sonne, der wald jubelt
und herby liegt trunken vor 
freude im bett
so´n käse für ihn

so jetzt hab ich genuch an herbert gedacht
ich muss raus, die sonne lacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> danach war sie auch trunken - wie herbert
> -trunken vor freude
> so wie herbert
> 
> ...




ich vermute das es eher an den unzähligen maß  bier liegt die wir  gestern terminiert haben...
wetter in teutonia ist der hammer,,,,,arschkalt und sonne bis der arzt kommt...
kommt herbei ihr kleinen krieger,,so ein wetter bekommt ihr so schnell nicht wieder..


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Oktober 2012)

Wer jetzt schon am Parkplatz wartet ist zu früh!!


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Oktober 2012)

Schlabber was macht denn das Video von gestern?


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2012)

respekt leute,,4 stunden im lemme-tours tempo,,,herr gauleiter und frau blockwart haben immer mal wieder für energieschübe gesorgt,,,,danke dafür,,,
wo sind sie hin die alten zeiten?wo argumente noch aus einer rechts/links kombination bestanden.
wer gesagt hat das ein wort schärfer wie ein schwert ist kannte wahrscheinlich nicht die sonntäglichen sheriffs,,,,,,
diese launen der natur,,,,,,beine haben sie aber leider wurde oft das bauteil hirn vergessen,,,,,so jetzt gehe ich erstmal an den boxsack.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2012)

boxsack ist von der decke gefallen,,,,,,fb hast du zeit?


----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> herr gauleiter und frau blockwart haben immer mal wieder für energieschübe gesorgt,,,,danke dafür,,,



das klingt, als seien wir heute im glecihen wald gewesen
zu der zeit als ihr gestartet seid, waren horden von blockwarten unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (28. Oktober 2012)

Was war da denn wieder los. Bitte um kurzen Bericht für die Abwesenden


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2012)

ist schon gut fb,,,,ich fahre jetzt in die nächste dönerbude und bestelle eine currywurst und eine schweinehaxe,,,,dass funktioniert immer.........


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Oktober 2012)

Das war mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel, egal was du tust, gemeckert wird immer. Vor allem ärgert man sich hinterher das man sich höflich und rücksichtsvoll verhalten hat. Ich überlege mir nicht doch mal das Klischee des bösen Mountainbikers zu erfüllen,macht ja sowieso keinen Unterschied. 
Aber schön war's trotzdem heut.


----------



## brcrew (28. Oktober 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel, egal was du tust, gemeckert wird immer. Vor allem ärgert man sich hinterher das man sich höflich und rücksichtsvoll verhalten hat.



..ich sach ja.. das nächste mal jeder nen zweiten lenker dabei und dann läuft das schon mit den wanderern..^^

aber hast recht! das hat der guten laune auch nicht gross geschadet!


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Oktober 2012)

Ein Problem ist aber sicher auch daß die Gruppe immer größer wird. Ich will die Deppen sicher nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber wenn da mal eben 15 Biker auf einem schmalen Trail angedüst kommen ist das natürlich schon heftig für so manchen Wanderer.
Aber ich finde auch, daß es nicht sein muß an der schönen Aussicht durch den Wald die Kante herunter zu kacheln, wenn man weiß der ganze Platz ist voller Wanderer! Ich fahre dann lieber den Weg und die Kante wenn nicht so viel los ist.

Mal drüber nachdenken!


----------



## diddie40 (28. Oktober 2012)

auch unter den wanderern gibt es solche und solche. manche finden es durchaus interessant, wie wir so die ein oder andere stelle meistern.
oben vor der abfahrt zum parkplatz dörenthe auf dem rückweg als ich da stand und gewartet habe, kamen zwei wanderer, die in "unseren" downhill eingebogen sind, ich sagte noch "gleich kommen wir aber da runter gekachelt", mit einem spaßigen unterton, die beiden haben nur gesagt, " kein problem" und sind dann auch schön zur seite gegangen. 
also den ball schön flach halten auf allen seiten, die, die es nicht begreifen wollen, einfach ignorieren

war ne super nette runde heute
bis die tage


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Aber ich finde auch, daß es nicht sein muß an der schönen Aussicht durch den Wald die Kante herunter zu kacheln, wenn man weiß der ganze Platz ist voller Wanderer! Ich fahre dann lieber den Weg und die Kante wenn nicht so viel los ist.
> 
> Mal drüber nachdenken!




sehe ich genau so...


ps scotty: zum video von gestern
vid ist in arbeit
ich habe lange überlegt wie ich das mit den zeitlupen machen soll
die zeitlupensoftware funzt leider nicht mehr auf meinem pc
aber was soll ich da lange überlegen
ich hab ja dich
ich nehme einfach die aufnahmen wo ich hinter dir herfahre...


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2012)

scotti,,,ich glaube nicht das sich die spinner mit guten worten und durch nicht fahren von irgendwelchen kanten auch nur 1mm von ihrem sonntäglichen sheriff spielen abbringen lassen,,,die sind wahrscheinlich gegen alles was sie selber nicht haben oder können,,,und das ist meist sehr viel,,,,wollen auch mal einmal in der woche chef sein ..
ich lasse mich jedenfalls nicht von diesen leuten maßregeln,,never ever...


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> scotti,,,ich glaube nicht das sich die spinner mit guten worten und durch nicht fahren von irgendwelchen kanten auch nur 1mm von ihrem sonntäglichen sheriff spielen abbringen lassen



für die idioten denen wir im wald begegnet sind trifft das bestimmt zu!!!

aber man muss es ja auch nicht bis zum ende ausreizen, 
man muss nicht quer durch den wald zur aussicht brettern wenn man schon sieht dass es dort voll ist, die kleine pussykante "droppen" und vollgas zur aussicht kacheln oder das bike zum pausieren in die anlagen schmeißen.......... das hinterlässt selbst bei denen, die uns wohlgesonnen sind, einen beschissenen eindruck...

es gibt tausend andere möglichkeiten die sau rauszulassen, ohne das horden von wanderern das mitbekommen......


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2012)

letzte abfahrt,,,,komm wir fahren über den stein,,,,,,,,7 zuschauer,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (28. Oktober 2012)

mit den oben an der bank haben wir uns vorher freundlich unterhalten
okay, das pärchen mit kind rannte auf unserem geheimtrail rum...blöd
aber das kind hatte dort auch nix zu suchen 

nä okay, war auch kagge
hast recht....


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> letzte abfahrt,,,,komm wir fahren über den stein,,,,,,,,7 zuschauer,,,



Leider kommen die Bike-Verbote nicht durch 100 die das toll finden sondern durch *den einen*, der die entsprechenden Kontakte hat.

Aber gerade an solchen Punkten wie der schönen Aussicht kann man sich ruhig ein wenig zurücknehmen. Unter der Woche wenn da keiner ist dann ruhig mit Vollgas und wild blockieredem Hinterrad über die Aussichtsplattform schlittern.

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, ich finde diese Wanderer, die alle die anders sind als sie selbst, am liebsten aus dem Wald aussperren wollen, auch zum Kotzen!!
Aber gerade an so sensiblen Stellen schadet es nicht einfach mal einen guten Eindruck zu hinterlassen. 
Auf dem Rückweg wart ihr aber auch eine deutlich kleinere Gruppe.
Wir übrigens auch und haben auch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2012)

das meine ich ,,,wo fängt rücksichtnahme an ??? wo macht es sinn ??? wo sollte sie aufhören ??
wenn karl arsch nicht direkt feuer bekommt wird er immer frecher,,,,

genug geärgert,,,,wußtet ihr das der typ vom döner king früher mal kreismeister im boxen war ?? da bin ich nochmal mit einem blauen auge davon gekommen...

sorry scotti,,,wir hatten auch in der kleineren gruppe eine begegnung der dritten art,,,,hchlaudia ,,


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Oktober 2012)

Und hast Du sie durch einfaches anhauchen kampfunfähig gemacht?


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das meine ich ,,,wo fängt rücksichtnahme an ??? wo macht es sinn ??? wo sollte sie aufhören ??
> wenn karl arsch nicht direkt feuer bekommt wird er immer frecher,,,,



Schlabber jetzt sach doch auch mal was


----------



## Prezident (28. Oktober 2012)

Schultes und meinereiner waren heute auf nem DH in Solingen unterwegs. Wir haben genau das Gegenteil erlebt mit den Wanderern
Irgendwie ist die Welt dort noch in Ordnung
Aber zieht euch schon mal warm an für das Wupper DH Race
der Downhill ist nichts für Warmduscher


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Oktober 2012)

rücksichtnahme fängt für mich beim normalen menschenverstand an...

aber bei karl arsch, der immer was zum kaggen hat
und den es immer geben wird
hilft sowas natürlich auch nicht
siehe die bekloppte else am ende
sowas hab ich auch noch nie erlebt
da bin ich echt sprachlos.....


war trotzallem ne geile tour heute


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Oktober 2012)

Genau!!


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Oktober 2012)

So was machen wir mit den Deppen 

Ist immer und überall das gleiche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (28. Oktober 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> oder das bike zum pausieren in die anlagen schmeißen.......... das hinterlässt selbst bei denen, die uns wohlgesonnen sind, einen beschissenen eindruck...



Der nette Herr, der mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass mein Rad in den Büschen liegt hat im gleichen Atemzug gesagt, das das Ghost (keine Ahnung wem's gehört) im Weg liegt ihm hätte man es nie recht mschen können. Ich habe mich entschuldigt doch trotzdem gibt's nen blöden Spruch. Genau deshalb hab ich es nicht aufgehoben...weil ich nach einer Entschuldigung mir sicher nicht die Blöße gebe und sofort das mache was der Herr verlangt. Falls ihr noch weiter auf den guten Mann geachtet habt, ist sicher aufgefallen, dass er ca. 20m weiter seinen Müll aus den Jackentaschen ins Gebüsch entleert hat...aber vor den bösen Mountainbikern den Moralapostel spielen.

Sonst hat mir die Runde gut gefallen, das Tempo war aber etwas höher als beim letzten Mal.


----------



## Prezident (28. Oktober 2012)

Müll ins Gebüsch entleert? Der Typ kann froh sein das ich nicht dabei war


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man das so ließt, klingt das ja noch Mord und Totschlag im Teuto (mal wieder  ). Es kann sich ja wer will mal fragen, ob er sich was vorzuwerfen hat. Ich fang an: Ich nicht!

Aber auf der Terrortour war ich irgendwie nicht dabei. Für mich wars ne schöne Runde, gute Kilometer gemacht, alle scheinen mir gut mirgekommen zu sein und das bei geilstem Wetter. Aber kann es sein, dass wir doppelt so viel hoch wie runtergefahren sind? 
 @_kleinOtze_: Stimmt, warn in ordentlichem Tempo unterwegs. Hab ich aufm Rückweg auch schon in den Beinen gemerkt.


----------



## kleinOtze (28. Oktober 2012)

@Papa-Joe bis zum nassen Dreieck hätte ich's nicht mehr geschafft...


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. Oktober 2012)

Bis dahin hätt ichs wohl geschafft, aber ich weiss nicht ob ichs zurück geschafft hätte^^


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2012)

wem gehört der wald ?

unter euren  wolfskin-jacken habt ihr  ewig was zu kacken
ich bin nicht im wald um euch zu gefallen,dass solltet  ihr mal schnallen
der wald gehört genauso dir wie mir,zweifel das nicht an sonst werde ich zum tier



davon werde ich mir einen aufkleber machen lassen und an meinen helm kleben,,,erspart unnötige diskusionen und der gegenüber weiß sofort was sache ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (28. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nad6kArohfE"]KIZ -Du opfer was willst du machen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute, war doch heute ein schöner Tag redet den Tag jetzt doch nicht schlecht und regt euch nicht über die uns negativ eingestellten Leute auf, das bleibt nicht aus wenn der Wald so voll war wie heute. Also ich habe schon den ganzen so ein seltsames Lächeln auf den Gesicht und das wird immer mehr wenn ich euer Geschreibe verfolge!!! Lacht einfach drüber und fertig aus.


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Oktober 2012)

es ist nicht ein Problem zwischen Mtblern, Wanderern, Kletteren usw., es ist ein menschliches Problem! Jeder gegen Jeden. Schuld ist immer der andere und Verständnis ist für viele ein Fremdwort.
Schöne Aussicht war auch kein Thema denke ich. Thomas hat für einen Typen das Bike gestoppt um ihn ganz in Ruhe vorbei zu lassen, der fing sofort an zu meckern. Wenn man dann noch im sitzen neben dem Bike von vorbeikommenden Leuten blöd angelabert wird, hat das nichts mit "vorbei kacheln" zu tun. 
95% der Leute waren auch nett oder anteilnahmslos wenn mann vorbei gefahren ist. Aber es gibt eben diese Typen die einen maßregeln wollen nicht nur im Wald, sondern auch wo anders. Und der Wald ist sicher einer der letzten Plätze wo ich mir von Frigiden und Impotenten was vorschreiben lasse!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2012)

gott sei dank !!! auch der fb wird alt ,,  auch killerinstinkt gegen rheumadecke getauscht,,,
 @_chris_xrossi
dein letzter satz gefällt mir besonders gut


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Oktober 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und vor allem an karsten und saskia




Danke! Aber warum?

Nabend zusammen!
Hier gibts auch immer wieder mal so ne Kacke! Aber ich glaub, hier ist das Glück, dass sich die Leute nicht so auf engem Raum ballen da mehr Wald vorhanden ist. Fahre ich aber an einem Sonntag zur Müngstener Brücke, dann könnte sowas auch passieren. Problem sind oft die Leute, die nur einmal im Jahr in den Wald gehen und dann passiert sowas...
Einfach ignorieren und drauf gesch.... Das isset nicht wert sich darüber Gedanken zu machen. Ändert sowieso nix! 

Grüße in den Teuto!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2012)

ändern wird sich nichts,,dass sehe ich auch so,,,aber sich damit abfinden,,,,niemals

you must fight,,,for your right,,,,tooooo  paaaaaaaarty


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Oktober 2012)

Idioten halt..., da machste aber nix mehr mit Worten. Alles andere ist verboten


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Danke! Aber warum?



ach da musse dir nix bei denken
ne marotte von mir
seit ich messdiener beim hamburger michel war
(betrifft meist paare - is ökonomischer)
außerdem ist das reiner eigennutz:
wenn ich hör, dass es denen gut geht, 
geht´s mir auch gut.

heute denke ich an...
hmmm. die ketten
morgen vielleicht (entscheide ich immer spontan)
an tb&fb
übermorgen dann vielleicht an die sonntagsspaziergänger
und die wanderer 
(wird aber ne harte nunmmer, weiß nicht, 
ob ich das allein stemmen kann. müssen wir vielleicht einen kreis bilden und uns an die hand nehmen)


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2012)

siehste: 
jetzt geht´s mir auch heute wieder gut
schlabber hat ein schönes video reingestellt!

hatter saugut gemacht, der wird sich heute 
noch über die vielen rückmeldungen freuen
also freu ich mich auch!


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Oktober 2012)

Hier ist die Lösung für all unserer Probleme(die es gar nicht gibt) im Teuto. Ganz nach dem Lebensmottos des Dachs: Ignorieren oder Fressen!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg"]The Crazy Nastyass Honey Badger (original narration by Randall) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2012)

cooler haarschnitt,,wir brauchten keine angst mehr vor schlangen haben,,,ich fahre gleich mal in den fressnapf und frage wie der dax kurs so steht..ich werde ihn dow jones nennen,,,,,oder stehen daxe auf dem index ???


----------



## mawe (29. Oktober 2012)

Zum Thema "böse Wanderer" :

http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2012/10/29/critical-mass-radler-rauf-auf-die-strase/

Ist aber leider wohl nur anwendbar, wenn auf den Herrmansweg die StVO gilt...

Gruß,
martin!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2012)

die stvo gilt auf dem hermannsweg,,


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2012)

kritsche masse im teuto
hmm
egal

tb!
wasser auf deine mühlen
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24552/h




das hier wird dir auch nicht gefallen


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2012)

tb
dein kommentar unter dem video!
du bist zu gut

der mit dem dax war auch klasse
gibt´s irgendwo die möglichkeit, gefällt mir unter einer nachricht anzuklicken?


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2012)

unter kontrollzentrum- beitrag -bewerten jojo

beitrag ist :   

kagge       :
geht so     :
langweilig :

bitte ankreuzen


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> stehen daxe auf dem index ???



Ja, aber nur auf dem Index A, auch Indax genannt, das heist sie dürfen nicht öffentlich beworben oder ausgestellt werden, aber "unter der Ladentheke", also auf Nachfrage an volljährige Personen verkauft werden. Bist du eigentlich schon volljährig TB? Wenn nicht besorg ich dir so einen, aber psst, niemandem verraten!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> . Bist du eigentlich schon volljährig TB? !



tja papa-joe,,,welch schwierige frage,,,da hält sich die meinung der leute in etwa die waage,,,,ich würde sagen überwiegend schon...aber gott sei dank nicht immer...
darum wäre es echt nett von dir wenn du mir einen besorgst ,,,
ich freue mich schon auf den dax,,,ich hatte früher mal einen von honda,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich freue mich schon auf den dax,,,ich hatte früher mal einen von honda,,,



Den kenn ich auch noch!! 
Was die Frage nach der Volljährigkeit schon fast erübrigt

Der Dax  kommt heutzutage aber auch schon aus China. Als billige Kopie!!

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...bPOACUAHdtBz8L_uPV3zMMaMWW8CrRDza86NmzlKrrtsA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2012)

darum heißt ja auch das land des ewigen lächelns,,,,die lachen sich kaputt das es so viele europäer gibt die ihren  schrott kaufen,,,also ist jetzt nur mal so eine vermutung ...


----------



## Prezident (29. Oktober 2012)

TB auf der kleinen Honda
Ich schrei mich weg


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2012)

und noch eine schnitte vorne und eine hinten drauf,,,waren ja auch ganz  andere zeiten,,und immer vor der schöller eiscreme fahne her,,,eisdielen  gab es ja erst viel später...


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> TB auf der kleinen Honda
> Ich schrei mich weg



jo
heiß ne?!

jetzt isser schon viel weiter
ich durfte ihn bei einer trainingsfahrt begleiten
natürlich nachts 
inkognito sozusagen
tb es musste raus!

schöne musike hasse dir aber dafür ausgesucht
passt so richtig zu dir hartem brocken
[ame="http://vimeo.com/47212553"]One Night - One Bobby-Car on Vimeo[/ame]


seine kurventechnik!!!
(hatter von mir - sach ich mal ganz bescheiden)


----------



## Prezident (29. Oktober 2012)

was du immer für videos auf lager hast jojo 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24460/h

das auch was feines und macht laune auf 2013 pds


----------



## Totoxl (29. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich Tb und Prezident ihre Benutzerbilder anschaue könnte man glauben das bals wieder Halloween ist. Was ist aus dem guten alten Sankt Martin geworden? Der durfte bestimmt durch den Teuto reiten ohne angemacht zu werden, es sei den es war sehr kalt.


Ps: Habe mich mal angepasst... Das Bild kommt aber von Helloween, sehr nette Truppe und kommt Anfang 2013 wieder zu Musik machen in die Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2012)

@_jojo_2
keine falsche bescheidenheit,,,ehre wem ehre gebührt,,deine harte schule hat sich ausgezahlt,,danke
ich fahre morgen für ein paar tage nach beerfelden,,wenn es dort auch kurven geben sollte werde ich den jungs mal zeigen was rechts und was links ist..


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Oktober 2012)

Beerfelden, auch nett.
Da gibt´s direkt an der Strecke eine nette kleine Pension. Habe ich früher ein paar mal übernachtet, wenn ich beruflich dort war. Bin auch 2-3 mal auf der Stecke gewesen. Damals. Als die gerade die erste Abfahrt in den Wald gebuddelt hatten...

Ach is das lange her ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2012)

@TOTO
kennst du sabaton ? mal so als tip,,die waren vor 2 wochen im hyde park ,,und das ziemlich geil,,,ist nichts wildes aber schöner melodischer heavy,,zum kuscheln in der dunklen zeit,,,,uuuaaaahhh


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Oktober 2012)

kennst Haarmann? Den brauchen wir noch in unserer Runde!
TB, einmal bitte passen umdichten auf FB!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vYvzZLRYJQ"]Fritz Haarmann - die Bestie von Hannover. "Warte, warte nur ein Weilchen..." - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2012)

kein problem chrisxrossi,,,die meisten textstellen können ja so bleiben,,,

für toto   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrJAwCBbnuc"]Sabaton - Primo Victoria [Saving Private Ryan] Video - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Prezident (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist der Krieg im Teuto ausgebrochen?
Wann werde ich eingezogen und darf mit an die Front Seite an Seite mit dem TB gegen die Wanderer kämpfen?


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Oktober 2012)

Tb lockt sie mit dem süssen Gesang.
Prezi, Du haust sie um.
FB zerstückelt sie mit dem Hackebeilchen.


----------



## Prezident (29. Oktober 2012)




----------



## diddie40 (29. Oktober 2012)

volljährig?
ist schon lange verjährt, zumindest bei mir


----------



## jojo2 (30. Oktober 2012)

ich war etwas vorlaut als ich nach nächstem sonntag gefragt habe,
aber ...
seht selbst. da muss man doch hin - oder?!

ach ich hab´s mal wieder rausgenommen, weiß ja nicht was karsten davon hält, 
wenn man die strecke aus aurich der breiteren öffentlichkeit bekannt macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jojo,

da sagste was! Also: Fahrt da auf jeden Fall hin, die ist soweit auch geduldet, sagte man mir aber wie es so oft ist, wenn das Überhand nimmt, dann kanns ja auch ganz schnell vorbei sein.
Wenn ich Bedenken bei Sachen habe, dass man zu viel erkennt, dann stele ich die auch nicht rein. Meine ganzen Videos von heimischen Trails habe ich auch wieder rausgenommen, weils hier in letzter zeit zu viel deppen gab, die einfach neue Furchen in die Hänge gebremst haben, was einerseits ja super ist, weils neue Trails gibt, andererseits die Anti MTB Stimmung anheizt.
Wir haben hier demnächst ein Treffen mit der Forstbehörde, Stadt und Sportlern. Bin gespannt, was dabei raus kommt.

Falls gewünscht, dann kann ich euch gern die Anfahrt beschreiben, Scotti, Schlabber und noch einige andere waren schon dort und kennen auch nur eine der vier möglichen Abfahrten 
Ich kann nur sagen: Eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken im Bergischen Land! Hammer!


----------



## jojo2 (30. Oktober 2012)

also dann
darum geht´s:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24543/h

(aber da ich noch gar nix mit all meinen geliebten abgesprochen hab,
weiß ich auch noch gar nicht, ob ich am nächsten sonntag überhaupt dahin fahren könnte...)


----------



## Prezident (30. Oktober 2012)

jojo da fehlt sogar noch das letzte stück der strecke was wir nicht gefahren sind
nen schöner felsen der gut abgeht und leichten hauch von whistler hat


----------



## rigger (30. Oktober 2012)

Interesse meinerseits wäre auch da!!


----------



## Prezident (30. Oktober 2012)

dann kommt am 1.12 zum *wet and slippery dh race*
freelap hätten wir wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## kleinOtze (30. Oktober 2012)

der Trail sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Scotti, Schlabber und noch einige andere waren schon dort und kennen auch nur eine der vier möglichen Abfahrten
> Ich kann nur sagen: Eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken im Bergischen Land! Hammer!



Ist das nicht die Abfahrt, wo es oben um einen dicken Stein und über einen quer liegenden Baum geht??
Obwohl an den kleinen Table kann ich mich nicht erinnern


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Oktober 2012)

Nabend scotti, ja das ist da, wenn wir das gleiche meinen. Die wurde aber etwas optimiert und es gibt halt noch zwei Varianten bis zu der stelle an der jemand rief: so fährt man die scheizze


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute ich mal wieder...was is mit winterberg am Donnerstag oder Sontag....Jemand Dabei???  (Saissonabschluss :-((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (30. Oktober 2012)

Regen, Schneegestöber ...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Oktober 2012)

is egal ich fahre auf jeden fall und Taliban auch ;-))


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Oktober 2012)

Wann und wo?
Bei Regen fahre ich nur in Willingen. 
Habe keine Matsch-Klebe-Reifen!


----------



## herby-hancoc (30. Oktober 2012)

und ich auch


----------



## Totoxl (30. Oktober 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> kein problem chrisxrossi,,,die meisten textstellen können ja so bleiben,,,
> 
> für toto   Sabaton - Primo Victoria [Saving Private Ryan] Video - YouTube



Finde ich wohl ganz cool, aber das waren aber nicht die die ich gemeint habe.

Ich meinte die hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og2kddZfslI"]My Top 30 Power Metal Songs - #21 - Helloween - Victim of Fate - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. Oktober 2012)

Hm, jetzt wo ichs wieder höre, Helloween wollte ich schon lange auf meine zu kaufen Liste setzen. So, erledigt.

Hier, das Video hier zu wurde doch auf der Saalbach-Nachfeier bei Herbert gedreht, oder irre ich mich?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov1XxyvCS3o"]3 INCHES OF BLOOD - Battles and Brotherhood (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/nomedia]


Btw.: Wann ist das hier eigentlich zum Rock 'n' Roll Thread mutiert? Cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (30. Oktober 2012)

Rock n Roll Fred war das hier schon immer, jetzt ist nur die Musik dazu gekommen


----------



## Prezident (30. Oktober 2012)

Bikes, Titten and Rock n Roll!!!!


----------



## Prezident (30. Oktober 2012)

bekomm ich mitte nov


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Papa-Joe (30. Oktober 2012)

Leute wir, haben ein Problem:
Jegliche Ausrede, wie "zu wenig Federweg, falsche Reifen, nicht mit den Laufrädern" etc. ist hiermit leider gestorben!:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Prezident (30. Oktober 2012)

Krasser Typ


----------



## diddie40 (30. Oktober 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> bekomm ich mitte nov


 
glückwunsch, sieht klasse aus


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. Oktober 2012)

@Prezident: Für die unwissenden: Was istn das für ein Bike? Macht optisch schon was her, fast so schick wie mein Faith 

An alle: Am Donnerstag ist doch bestimmt auch jemand für ne Runde im Teuto zu haben, oder? Das Wetter sieht ganz passabel aus.... Ach, was solls:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13523


----------



## diddie40 (31. Oktober 2012)

@Papa-Joe
habe am Donnertstag Morgen leider keine Zeit, eventuell werde ich später so gegen 15:00 Uhr ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Papa-Joe (31. Oktober 2012)

Für meinen lieblings @_diddie40_ habe ich den Termin mal auf 15:00 Uhr verschoben, länger schlafen ist mir eh lieber. Ich wollte nur versuchen mich an euch Frühaufsteher anzupassen .

....OMG, das heißt ich muss Licht für die Rückfahrt einpacken, oder??? Wahnsinn!

Edit: Gerade viel mir wieder ein, warum ich um 11 fahren wollte: Mittags solls zu regnen beginnen. Wenn es nass wird, bleibe ich zu Hause und... stell das Rad einfach nur nach draußen, damit es sauber wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (31. Oktober 2012)

Wohl nicht nur für den Rückweg!!!


----------



## enduro pro (31. Oktober 2012)

so muß das.....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa69KHPp7tI&feature=fvwrel"]Manowar-Kings Of Metal (full album) 1988 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Papa-Joe (31. Oktober 2012)

So, jetzt einmal zusammengefasst: Ich und ImFluß sind morgen um 13:30 an den Klippen, drehen ne Runde, sind um 15:00 nochmal dort und sammeln den Diddie ein, wenn er fährt und fahren dann bis zum Morgengrauen... oder kurz davor.

Enduro: Oh jeah, ich erinnere mich gerade daran, wie ich vor ein paar Jahren versuchte, den Basslauf von Blood of the Kings zu lernen :-D 
Geil, aber das ist ungefähr so wie der Backflip auf dem Rennrad...


----------



## diddie40 (31. Oktober 2012)

richtet euch mal nicht nach mir. ich habe morgen früh ne probe in osna und weiß noch nicht, wann ich wieder zu hause bin.


----------



## Zico (1. November 2012)

Ist irgendwer heute morgen im Teuto unterwegs?


----------



## scott-bussi (1. November 2012)

Heute morgen in Willingen unterwegs


----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2012)

viel spass in willingen


ich hab mir kürzlich so´n kindle hd fire geholt
im moment such ich nach anwendungsmöglichkeiten
jetzt hab ich endlich eine gefunden, die nix mit der arbeit zu tun hat
http://enduro-mtb.com/
das neue heft kommt im november


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. November 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Ist irgendwer heute morgen im Teuto unterwegs?



13:30 ist jawohl noch frühster Morgen! *Gähn*
Ich leg mich nochmal schlafen...

Edit: Und wieder wach... aber Regenbedingt bleibe ich doch daheim :-/


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr hab doch vor nach Finale zu fahren, hier ein paar kleine Impressionen, vielleicht gefällts euch ja?!

Grüße aus dem verregneten Wuppertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (1. November 2012)

Top Schulte


----------



## schlabberkette (1. November 2012)

@schulte69 + janatuerlich
schicke aufnahmen aus finale
macht richitg bock auf urlaub


----------



## rigger (2. November 2012)

Jau schicke aufnahmen Schulte!!!! 

Nochmal wegen Jahresabschlusstreffen am sonntag in Winterberg/Willingen, wenn die vorhersage so bleibt bin ich dabei, soll erst abend regenen. 

Ich würde allerdings winterberg bevorzugen, in Willingen war ich dieses Jahr schon öfter.


----------



## Totoxl (2. November 2012)

Dank des lieben Riggerchen bin ich auch am Start. Dann ist wenigstens ein "normaler" dabei um auf die bekloppten aufzupassen. 
Hoffentlich nehmen die mich jetzt noch mit zurück


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. November 2012)

Hey, danke für eure netten Kommentare! Bis die Tage


----------



## rigger (2. November 2012)

Ach dat klappt wohl Toto!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (2. November 2012)

weiterhin gute und schnelle genesung greenmary!!

beim nächsten mal biste wieder fit
und kannst die trails aus dem video mitfahren


----------



## scott-bussi (2. November 2012)

Wie immer noch nicht wieder fit??
Na dann gute Besserung und steckt euch nicht immer wieder gegenseitig an!


----------



## scott-bussi (2. November 2012)

In dem Video war sie ja schon, sogar mit dem neuen Mega!! Schick!
Aber wieso gesund werden?? Versteh ich nicht!


----------



## schlabberkette (2. November 2012)

mary ist/war zwar noch nicht wirklich fit
wollte aber sooo gern schon wieder ne runde biken
hat anfänglich auch gut geklappt
aber dann war irgendwann sense...
chefkocher und mary haben dann lieber die tour abgebrochen
war bestimmt die richtige entscheidung!!

erst richtig fit werden und dann ordentlich angreifen


----------



## GreenMary (2. November 2012)

Steven Schlabber Spielberg !!! Tolles Filmchen, wären wirklich gerne noch bis zum Ende mitgefahren! Leider bin ich ernährungstechnisch erstmal aus Schonkost gesetzt , hoffe aber trotzdem, euch bald wieder hinterherzufahren 

Bis hoffentlich ganz bald!


----------



## scott-bussi (2. November 2012)

Oh ja, das kenne ich. Hatte nach so einer Darmgeschichte mal eine Lemme-Tours durch OS gebucht. Am Schluß war´s die Hölle!! (O-Ton Christian damals *vor* der Tour: klar, du kannst auch mit dem DH-Bike kommen  )

Danach muß man erst mal wieder zu Kräften kommen!


----------



## scott-bussi (2. November 2012)

GreenMary schrieb:


> Steven Schlabber Spielberg !!!



Na na, nicht übertreiben! Lobt den Schlabber mal nicht so!
Nachher will der gar nicht mehr mit uns fahren


----------



## Prezident (2. November 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Things-That-Go-Tipp-In-The-Night-video-2012.html

TB im Teuto


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (2. November 2012)

Cooles Video von Schlabberg - aber: YEAH!!! Die Mädels!!! Das sieht gut aus  
Die Männer mit ihren dicken DHs immer ...pah... sowas brauchen wir nicht um gut fahren zu können UND gut auszusehen 

Viele liebe Grüße an alle


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. November 2012)

Zum gut aussehen brauchen Männer das auch nicht. Da brauchts noch ganz was anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2012)

moin,,bin zurück aus odinswald,,und mußte gleich einen termin setzen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13536
ein bekannter von mir fährt mit,,,er ist englischer berufssoldat und ständig weltweit  in gebieten unterwegs wo nicht nur die luft brennt,,,angst kennt er nicht,,,
oder ??? er war ja auch noch nie im teuto,,,uuuuaaaahhhhhh,,,,,,,dass wird ein spaß...


----------



## scott-bussi (2. November 2012)

Echt cool, da fährt der TB einfach mal so vorgestern abend im Teuto.
Was man nicht sieht, hinter ihm fährt der FB. TB hat ihm aber keine Lampe gegeben. So muß er immer im dunklen hinterher fahren. Man sieht es 2x ganz kurz, als nur der grüne Rahmen im Film zu sehen ist. Das er den FB nicht mal auf Halloween zeigen will, finde ich echt gemein. Andererseits hätte ihnen jeder sofort alle seine Süßigkeiten zugeworfen aus Angst der FB tut ihnen was
Irgendwann machte es nur ganz laut *Rumms* und dann hörte man nur dieses typische heulen vom FB was man sonst nur bei Vollmond hört.
Dann war er plötzlich weg. Wie ich gehört habe suchen sie den FB immer noch. 

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben ...


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. November 2012)

teuto biker schrieb:


> moin,,bin zurück aus odinswald,,und mußte gleich einen termin setzen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13536
> ein bekannter von mir fährt mit,,,er ist englischer berufssoldat und ständig weltweit  in gebieten unterwegs wo nicht nur die luft brennt,,,angst kennt er nicht,,,
> oder ??? Er war ja auch noch nie im teuto,,,uuuuaaaahhhhhh,,,,,,,dass wird ein spaß...


neeeiiiinnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Echt cool, da fährt der TB einfach mal so vorgestern abend im Teuto.
> Was man nicht sieht, hinter ihm fährt der FB. TB hat ihm aber keine Lampe gegeben. So muß er immer im dunklen hinterher fahren. Man sieht es 2x ganz kurz, als nur der grüne Rahmen im Film zu sehen ist. Das er den FB nicht mal auf Halloween zeigen will, finde ich echt gemein. Andererseits hätte ihnen jeder sofort alle seine Süßigkeiten zugeworfen aus Angst der FB tut ihnen was
> Irgendwann machte es nur ganz laut *Rumms* und dann hörte man nur dieses typische heulen vom FB was man sonst nur bei Vollmond hört.
> Dann war er plötzlich weg. Wie ich gehört habe suchen sie den FB immer noch.
> ...


Dann labbert der Scott-bussi immer noch!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2012)

siehst du scotti,,,der fb ist wieder eingefangen,,,die gute alte fb-falle,,,,,die ist total simpel aber funktioniert immer wieder,,wie du weißt mag der fb  hörspiele von hanni und nanni und hasst möpse,,also hörspiel an,,daneben die möpse,,der fb hört die cd,,,,schleicht sich ran ,,,der mops bellt,,,fb will mops töten,,kommt aus dem versteck,,,,betäubungspfeil fliegt ,,fb gefangen,,


----------



## scott-bussi (3. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> siehst du scotti,,,der fb ist wieder eingefangen,,,die gute alte fb-falle,,,,,die ist total simpel aber funktioniert immer wieder,,wie du weißt mag der fb  hörspiele von hanni und nanni und hasst möpse,,also hörspiel an,,daneben die möpse,,der fb hört die cd,,,,schleicht sich ran ,,,der mops bellt,,,fb will mops töten,,kommt aus dem versteck,,,,betäubungspfeil fliegt ,,fb gefangen,,


----------



## Totoxl (3. November 2012)

Hier ist ja heute mal gar nichts los


----------



## scott-bussi (3. November 2012)

Ja, alle in Winterdepression!
Wetter sieht auch mal so richtig Kagge aus!


----------



## herby-hancoc (3. November 2012)

Haste recht nix los 
Toto brauchst du noch Treckeranhänger für deinen Sohn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (3. November 2012)

Scotti wie geht der Dubbel Bubbel?


----------



## scott-bussi (3. November 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Scotti wie geht der Dubbel Bubbel?



http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24622


----------



## herby-hancoc (3. November 2012)

Das hab ich schon gesehen !wie der 40 jährige Richi und der alte Mann gefahren sind ! ich sach nicht schlecht für das alter


----------



## scott-bussi (3. November 2012)

Gibt´s hier eigentlich ein Smiley mit FuKK-Finger??


----------



## herby-hancoc (3. November 2012)

für was brauchs du den sowas?verstehe ich nicht


----------



## scott-bussi (3. November 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Scotti wie geht der Dubbel Bubbel?



Geht echt gut, man muß aber schon mit den Einstellungen arbeiten und sich vor allen Dingen nicht verrückt machen. Wenn man eine gute Einstellung gefunden hat, darauf vertrauen, daß es die richtige ist und nicht nach jeder Abfahrt denken: es könnte noch besser gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. November 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> für was brauchs du den sowas?verstehe ich nicht



Nicht für was, sondern für wen!!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. November 2012)

tut´s nich :-(


----------



## Totoxl (3. November 2012)

@herby-hancoc
eigentlich nicht, ich kann morgen ja einen kurzen Blick darauf werden. Komme dich mit dem Rigger abholen.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. November 2012)

?


----------



## Totoxl (3. November 2012)

Morgen für Wibe dicke Sachen anziehen? Es wird wohl frisch werden.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. November 2012)

Und cremig


----------



## Totoxl (3. November 2012)

Wie Nuss Nougat Creme? Lecker


----------



## scott-bussi (3. November 2012)

Oder Flitzkagge!


----------



## rigger (3. November 2012)

Hat einer meiner wibe mitfahrer noch ne google ueber, bei meiner ist der schaumstoff ab...


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Gibt´s hier eigentlich ein Smiley mit FuKK-Finger??



ich leihe dir einen,muß ich aber wieder haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (3. November 2012)

Ich nicht habe auch nur eine und die werde ich wohl morgen selber brauchen 



rigger schrieb:


> Hat einer meiner wibe mitfahrer noch ne google ueber, bei meiner ist der schaumstoff ab...


----------



## Totoxl (3. November 2012)

Ich habe noch eine, ist schon in der Tasche.


----------



## rigger (3. November 2012)

@ Toto 

Hab meine Regensachen schon eingepackt... 

Wird bestimmt geil morgen!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2012)

hast du ein glück rigger,,der toto hat alles,,,,
wenn ich eine hätte würde ich sie dir leihen,,denn wenn ich eine hätte würde ich sie morgen nicht brauchen,,und du könntest sie haben,,,


----------



## rigger (4. November 2012)

Ich fahr gleich los, pascal treff ist der mitfahrerparkplatz in ascheberg an der a1?


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2012)

für alle die keine google haben oder sonst irgendwie nicht mit können,,,,eilt herbei,,,dass wetter in teutonien ist vom feinsten,,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2012)

was war den heute im teuto los ???
alle wanderer super nett ,,, der regen hat gewartet bis wir unseren auftrag erfüllt hatten,,
 love and peace in teutonia,,
käh wat schäh,,


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (4. November 2012)

Ja in Wuppertal ist es auch seeeeeehr schön


----------



## scott-bussi (4. November 2012)

Und in Winterberg war es auch sehr schön ...





















... cremig oder nussig oder einfach nur matschig!
Aber trotzdem schön. Einige haben sich das Steinfeld mal ganz aus der Nähe angeguckt. Und weil ein Blick nicht reicht, gleich noch mal
Toto hat endlich eine sinnvolle Anwendung für die Holzwände auf der Giro-Abfahrt gefunden, kann man sich super anlehnen, wenn die Strecke ausgeht
Demos und Scalps haben sich gebattelt, wer gewonnen hat darüber gehen die Meinungen auseinander. 
Also alles wie immer. Nur schöner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2012)

????????
strecke war kacke
einige haben sich im steinfeld zweimal auf die fresse gelegt
toto war zu schnell und lebt nur noch weil der bretterzaun zufällig da war
die demos und scalps waren alle gleich schnell
in etwa so ?


----------



## scott-bussi (4. November 2012)

Du kennst uns eben TB!


----------



## ricobra50 (4. November 2012)

:





Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ????????
> strecke war kacke
> einige haben sich im steinfeld zweimal auf die fresse gelegt
> toto war zu schnell und lebt nur noch weil der bretterzaun zufällig da war
> ...


----------



## rigger (4. November 2012)

Wibe war zum abschluss nochmal geil, schön cremig alles. Lies sich aber trotzdem gut fahren! bin alles gefahren und gesprungen was ich sonst auch springe und hab mich nicht aufs maul gelegt. 

Diesmal war meine kamera nicht am start.

Es kam heute auch ein wenig PDS felling auf bei dem Matsch und Nebel/Nieselregen...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. November 2012)

@rigger wir müssen zurück zum Steinfeld....da liegt noch die andere Hälfte von meiner >Kefü.das scheißteil is doch glatt in 2 Teile gebrochen :-((   Böses Steinfeld


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2012)

ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die nächsten monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (5. November 2012)

@ msghostrider is nich wahr oder? Lol

Vielleicht liegt da ja auch der hebel meiner variostütze...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. November 2012)

Wie ist denn das neue Steinfeld?


----------



## scott-bussi (5. November 2012)

Hier könnt ihr eure Teile noch mal suchen!


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das neue Steinfeld?



wie isses denn jetzt?
während der bauarbeiten war man links vorbeigeführt worden
und es sah so aus, als würden tatsächlich die dicken brocken eingearbeitet werden, die die ganze zeit vorher daneben gelagert worden waren.

sah aus der ferne nicht so aus als wären die dicken dinger nur tief im boden versenkt worden...

wie sieht´s denn jetzt aus das steinfeld?
und eure teile habt ihr aber nicht bei stürzen verloren - oder?


----------



## herby-hancoc (5. November 2012)

Das neue Steinfeld ist schon heftig gestern sind nur die Demos und das Last durchgefahren für die Scalps war es anscheinend nicht fahrbar


----------



## rigger (5. November 2012)




----------



## Papa-Joe (5. November 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt da ja auch der hebel meiner variostütze...



Mensch Rigger, ich will ja nicht klug*******rn, mache es aber trotzdem: Hatte ich nicht dir in Winterberg noch erzählt, dass ich im Park ne starre Stütze nehme, weil da nicht viel kaputt gehen kann? Jaha, ich glaube das hatte ich^^

Edit: Ahrg, ich wurde zensiert! AAAAh!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (5. November 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Das neue Steinfeld ist schon heftig gestern sind nur die Demos und das Last durchgefahren für die Scalps war es anscheinend nicht fahrbar



Wir wollen es mal so sagen: 3 Demos versuchten durch das Steinfeld zu fahren. Zwei davon haben es nicht ohne Blessuren geschafft. Den Herbert haben die Scalps aber nie in der Nähe des Steinfeldes gesehen.

Die Scalpfahrer sind altersweise und haben es den Jungspunden überlassen sich zu zerlegen!!


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2012)

ich hab jetzt mal etwas rumgefragt
weil man hier sowieso nix an infos kriegt
außer puberkäleien
also: reifenkiller sei das neue steinfeld, viele spitze steine drin
aber dafür seid ihr ja da. ihr kriegt die schon rund


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. November 2012)

Danke Jojo2, auf dich ist Verlass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (5. November 2012)

Der Taliban hat ne Kamera dabei gehabt und kann ja mal ein vid vom steinfeld oder nen screenshot reinstellen. Da schauen schon so manch spitze steine raus, mit schnell fahren war nix.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt mal etwas rumgefragt
> weil man hier sowieso nix an infos kriegt
> außer puberkäleien
> also: reifenkiller sei das neue steinfeld, viele spitze steine drin
> aber dafür seid ihr ja da. ihr kriegt die schon rund



Also so wie das Steinfeld zur Zeit ist, sieht es aus als hätte jemand ne Ladung Steine vom LKW gekippt. Viel Kanten und spitze Steine.
Da kann man nur drüberrumpeln. Es gibt keine echte Linie und Spaß macht es auch nicht jedesmal die Gesundheit zu riskieren. Es gibt so ein paar die natürlich anderer Meinung sind und sich über das "richtige" Männersteinfeld freuen. 
Also ich fand es Sonntag bei dem Wetter grenzwertig und bin drumherum gefahren. Schon die neue Zufahrt fand ich total blöd, weil matschig und voller schräger Wurzeln.


----------



## rigger (5. November 2012)

http://karstengrobe.de/index.html

Auf der Seite findet man bilder vom neuen steinfeld...


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2012)

dank euch beiden


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> .sich über das "richtige" Männersteinfeld freuen.



männersteinfeld ? in wibe ? das sagen die jungs in beerfelden auch  über ihr steinfeld.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. November 2012)

Beerfelden?

Kinderkram!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. November 2012)

über eine verschollene kefü können die leute in beerfelden nur lachen,,in der letzten woche ist dort ein ganzes bike verschwunden...


----------



## Prezident (6. November 2012)

Das ist das TB Steinfeld


----------



## kleinOtze (6. November 2012)

loses Geröllfeld???






Reifenkiller???





OHHHHHHHHHHH Gott, da hat sich aber einiges verändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Also so wie das Steinfeld zur Zeit ist, sieht es aus als hätte jemand ne Ladung Steine vom LKW gekippt. Viel Kanten und spitze Steine.
> Da kann man nur drüberrumpeln. Es gibt keine echte Linie und Spaß macht es auch nicht jedesmal die Gesundheit zu riskieren. Es gibt so ein paar die natürlich anderer Meinung sind und sich über das "richtige" Männersteinfeld freuen.
> Also ich fand es Sonntag bei dem Wetter grenzwertig und bin drumherum gefahren. Schon die neue Zufahrt fand ich total blöd, weil matschig und voller schräger Wurzeln.



hmm
kennst du das in wildbad?
oder das eine, längere steinfeld am ochsenkopf?
man steht davor und denkt:
ein bagger wär jetzt nicht schlecht
und dann kommen plötzlich radfahrer an dir vorbeigeschossen,
gerade in dem moment, als du dir vorstellst, 
wie ein integralhelm wohl aussieht, wenn man
mit dem vorschlaghammer drauf schlägt.

ist manchmal echt klasse, anderen beim radfahren zuzugucken. 
nach ein paar eigenen versuchen
sieht man die linie - wie mit dem stift gezogen


----------



## scott-bussi (6. November 2012)

Ochsenkopf kenne ich nicht. Wildbad nur aus Videos.
Soooo schlimm ist Wibe nicht. Aber im Vergleich zu vorher deutlich heftiger.
Als wir da waren war es aber auch extrem glitschig. Wenn da erst einmal 1 Jahr lang alle drüber gerumpelt sind, und einiges an Sand und Dreck drauf liegt ist es sicher besser fahrbar.


----------



## rigger (6. November 2012)

Es gibt bestimmt steinfelder die härter sind, wie in bad wildbad z.b. aber im vergleich zu vorher schon wesentlich heftiger, wie scotti schon sagte.

Die Stütze ist auch wieder ganz, hab mir nen neuen hebel gebaut.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. November 2012)

rigger,,der mcgyver der biker,,,
der chrisxrossi schon im haar ergraut weil rigger alles selber baut
-----------------------------------------------------------------
teil 2

jetzt weiß jeder wie das steinfeld in wibe aussieht,,,ist nur was für große jungs,, aber die zeit wird es richten,,wie bei so vielen dingen..

ich habe vor kurzem einen chinesen gefragt ob chinesisch lernen schwierig ist..
er  meinte das das total einfach wäre und  deutsch echt schwierig sei..
deshalb gibt es bestimmt auch mehr menschen die chinesisch sprechen wie deutsch..

wieso ist das so klein ?


----------



## jojo2 (6. November 2012)

so
jetzt is aber schluss mit neuem steinfeld 
wir werden es ja spätestens bei den dirtmasters
selbst befahren - nich wahr rigger!
http://de-de.facebook.com/bikeparkwinterberg


----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2012)

ist heute jemand im teuto?
ich hab ein auto und möchte mit dem mal wieder spazieren fahren
gerne auch hüggel oder so, dann  kann ich gleich mal meine neue sattelsütze abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (7. November 2012)

Der Warsteiner Bikepark hat das ganze jahr auf, wollte ich nur mal so erwähnen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2012)

aus dem wuppertaler käseblättchen :

In Wuppertal-Cronenberg trafen während  des Fahrerwechsels an  einer Bushaltestelle zwei Eier einen Busfahrer der  WSW. Er verletzte  sich und konnte seine Fahrt nicht fortsetzen. 

prezi ?? alles klar ?? oder soll ich den fb schicken ???

wie du weißt könnte der welche brauchen und der typ schmeißt  demnächst höchstens noch seine zähne in das kukidentglas


----------



## schlabberkette (7. November 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Der Warsteiner Bikepark hat das ganze jahr auf, wollte ich nur mal so erwähnen...



das sind doch mal gute nachrichten rigger!!!!
...aber die haben leider kein steinfeld :-(
...unn nu?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2012)

genau rigger,,,,stein fällt,,was ist mit stein fällt??


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> aus dem wuppertaler käseblättchen :
> 
> In Wuppertal-Cronenberg trafen während  des Fahrerwechsels an  einer Bushaltestelle zwei Eier einen Busfahrer der  WSW. Er verletzte  sich und konnte seine Fahrt nicht fortsetzen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab drei Eier geschmissen..., wo ist das dritte gelandet?


----------



## rigger (7. November 2012)

Was der Teuto so alles mitbekommt.... 

@ Schulte Steinfeld is mir egal, Warstein macht auch so spass!! 



schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich hab drei Eier geschmissen..., wo ist das dritte gelandet?



Wollte der Prezi nen freien Tag oder warum hast du mit eieren geworfen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2012)

war zufall rigger,,,ach übrigends ,,, der weihnachtsstern hinten links könnte mal wieder wasser brauchen...


----------



## rigger (7. November 2012)

Tja pech teuto, die sterne sind alle nass genug...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. November 2012)

Wenn der einen Tag frei haben möchte dann werfe ich mit gefrorenen Straußeneiern 

Apropos Warstein: haben die Freitag auf? Steht irgendwas bei fratzenbook? Bin da nicht angemeldet


----------



## rigger (7. November 2012)

schau mal auf die homepage, da steht ne telefonnummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2012)

karsten
nich freitag
nimm samstag oder sonntag
dann klau ich mir´n auto und komm auch dahin


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2012)

es ist wieder so weit,,,uuuaaahhhh,,,niiiightriiiiiide in teutonien,,,,
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13552


----------



## scott-bussi (7. November 2012)

Warstein war ich auch noch nie. Wie issn das Wetter da am WE??


----------



## scott-bussi (7. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> es ist wieder so weit,,,uuuaaahhhh,,,niiiightriiiiiide in teutonien,,,,
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13552



Die Frage ist doch nicht wann der Nightride statt findet, sondern wo die Party danach ist!! Und was gibt es zu trinken. Ist der Pool schon zugefroren oder der Grill noch Heiß??


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> karsten
> nich freitag
> nimm samstag oder sonntag
> dann klau ich mir´n auto und komm auch dahin



Muss es nicht heißen: Welchen der beiden Tage nehmen wir? Interesse habe ich!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Warstein war ich auch noch nie. Wie issn das Wetter da am WE??



An den Wochenenden natürlich immer besonders gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2012)

tut mir leid scotti,,top secret,,ich darf nichts verraten,,,,nur soviel,,,bring genug geld mit,,,,und wenn du hast  einen kleiderschrank ohne schubladen,,,alles andere ist geheim,,,,tut mir leid scotti,,


----------



## Papa-Joe (7. November 2012)

Mensch TB: Freitag 17:30??? Da hat doch kein normaler Mensch Zeit! Naja, ich zumindest nicht... Ich könnte so um... 21:00 Uhr oder so in Ibbenbüren sein.... oder später... Ach verdammt! Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2012)

21°° ????? bis mitternacht ?mitternacht im teuto!!!papa joe,,,es gibt da etwas was du wissen solltest , ich dir aber leider nicht sagen kann/will/darf..1+2 ..f k v.. 3+4  ..den rest kennst du....alles klar ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (7. November 2012)

Hm, du hast recht... Mitternacht im Teuto... ich habe gehört da geht der FBerwolf um. Und den Rest wüsste ich, wenn ich den Teiler kennte (Konjunktiv II Präteritum Aktiv von kennen, gerade nachgeschlagen, ist das richtig verwendet???).

So viel Quatsch in einer Antwort...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2012)

FBerwolf ist geil,,,hier 2.strophe ..
1 â 2 freddy kommt vorbei,
3 â 4 verschlieÃ bloÃ deine tÃ¼r,
5 â 6 sonst holt dich gleich die hexâ,
7 â 8 es ist bald mitternacht,
9 â 10 wir wollen nicht schlafen gehen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuS7_4VYkVU"]BÃÂ¶hse Onkelz - Freddy KrÃÂ¼ger - YouTube[/nomedia]

fÃ¼r papa joe


----------



## jojo2 (8. November 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Welchen der beiden Tage nehmen wir?



also, wenn ich da nicht allein seine werde
würde ich sonntag hinfahren

zieh dir was buntes an
wird dort grau und matschig sein
ich bring auch ein stabiles stativ für meine filmkamera mit, 
dass ich die auch mal mitschwenken kann


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> also, wenn ich da nicht allein seine werde
> würde ich sonntag hinfahren
> 
> zieh dir was buntes an
> ...





Ja sehr gut! Dann am Sonntag..., soltle klappen. Wobei ich Samstag abend unterwegs bin, aber wird schon gehen. Bin ja auch nicht mehr so jung, da geht man ja schonmal früher wieder in Bett.
Haben die denn jetzt noch auf? Habe ne Mail und eine SMS geschrieben..., keine Antwort bisher. Rufe nachher mal an!


----------



## jojo2 (8. November 2012)

guck mal auf der seite
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10036237#post10036237


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2012)

Jo, das klingt doch schonmla vielversprechend. Nur wegen morgen weiss ich jetzt noch nicht mehr. Die haben laut Homepage ab 14:30 auf aber dann wirds ja auch zügig dunkel, demnach bin ich wegen morgen skeptisch. Aber egal, Sonntag sollte klappen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (8. November 2012)

Jojo koenntest du mich evtl. mitnehmen?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> guck mal auf der seite
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10036237#post10036237



Sooo, also:

Der Betreiber des Parks hat mich gerade angerufen und gesagt, dass morgen ab 14:30 geöffnet ist. Wenn man mit mehreren Leuten kommt, dann macht er auch gern mal früher auf (Könnte man den Wuppercup nicht nach Warstein verlagern...?!). Alles in allem ein super netter Typ und am Sa/So. ist ab 10 Uhr geöffnet.

Geilo! Also bis Sonntach!


----------



## jojo2 (8. November 2012)

rigger na klar nehm ich dich mit!


----------



## Chefkocher (8. November 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Sooo, also:
> 
> Der Betreiber des Parks hat mich gerade angerufen und gesagt, dass morgen ab 14:30 geöffnet ist. Wenn man mit mehreren Leuten kommt, dann macht er auch gern mal früher auf (Könnte man den Wuppercup nicht nach Warstein verlagern...?!). Alles in allem ein super netter Typ und am Sa/So. ist ab 10 Uhr geöffnet.
> 
> Geilo! Also bis Sonntach!



Kann ich nur unterschreiben, super familiär da, Biken wie bei Omma u. Oppa ;-) insbes. am Wochenende ne super Alternative zum überfüllten Wibe!! Strecken zwar kürzer, aber keine Warteschlangen am Lift (den dortigen hassen jedoch einige aufgrund seiner besonderen Eigenart , alles eine Frage der Übung).

Das letzte mal war ich im spätsommer auf nem Freitag Nachmittag da, da hatte ich mit meinen Bruder einen Park für uns alleine, war genial ;-)


----------



## Totoxl (8. November 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben, super familiär da, Biken wie bei Omma u. Oppa ;-) insbes. am Wochenende ne super Alternative zum überfüllten Wibe!! Strecken zwar kürzer, aber keine Warteschlangen am Lift (den dortigen hassen jedoch einige aufgrund seiner besonderen Eigenart , alles eine Frage der Übung).
> 
> Das letzte mal war ich im spätsommer auf nem Freitag Nachmittag da, da hatte ich mit meinen Bruder einen Park für uns alleine, war genial ;-)



Genau so sieht es aus. Strecken ein wenig kurz, aber der ganze Park lebt von der liebe zum Detail. Angefangen vom Betreiber - Streckenbau


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2012)

na wunderbar! Danke euch! Jojo2 bis Sonntag dann!


----------



## jojo2 (8. November 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Jojo2 bis Sonntag dann!



und rigger!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und rigger!



ups! Entschuldigung! Rigger, bis Sonntag!!

Wasn mit Nele? Hat die ihr Goldstück endlich?


----------



## jojo2 (8. November 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ups! Entschuldigung! Rigger, bis Sonntag!!
> 
> Wasn mit Nele? Hat die ihr Goldstück endlich?



sie kam grad aus der schule
im vorübergehen habt ich gesagt, dass wir am sonnta in warstein sind
und ich?? fragte sie

denn mit ihrem beef cake will sie nicht mehr fahren.
will das vielleicht jemand kaufen??

es fehlt noch ein kleines stück zum gold
(an mir liegt es nicht...)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sie kam grad aus der schule
> im vorübergehen habt ich gesagt, dass wir am sonnta in warstein sind
> und ich?? fragte sie
> 
> ...



kleines Stück zu Gold..., hehe, wenns weiter nichts ist und nicht an dir liegt ist doch super

Wegen Warstein: Ich erfuhr, dass die Freeride (heisst die da so?) zu ist und der Rest viel Holzanteil hat. Bei Nässe ja dann eher..., naja, denke ich, oder ist da alles gut fahrbar? Rigger? Was sagst du?

Habe gerade gelesen, dass Willingen noch offen hat..., wäre auch ne Möglichkeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (8. November 2012)

Warum will nele damit nicht mehr fahren? Unsicher aufm beefcake oder kein vertrauen mehr?

Otzes jimbo geht auch zu rose, riss an der schaltaugenhalterung....


----------



## scott-bussi (8. November 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Habe gerade gelesen, dass Willingen noch offen hat..., wäre auch ne Möglichkeit!



Hmmm, Willingen hat noch auf!!???? Hmmmm überleg, hab noch ne Rechnung mit einigen Passagen offen!! ..... hmmmm


----------



## jojo2 (8. November 2012)

warstein? willingen?
wieso schickst du uns da hin
wenn es da--> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24696#comment-150508
so ist????


----------



## scott-bussi (8. November 2012)

Jojo2 laß Dir keinen Bären aufbinden!!
Da ist es gar nicht so! Da sind nur Spinner und es scheint auch nicht die Sonne! Da ist es matschig und kalt!!
Ich kann das beurteilen. Ich bin da nämlich schon gewesen!!

O.k., da sind nicht nur Spinner! Aber ein paar schon! Anwesende natürlich ausgenommen. Anwesende sind nett!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. November 2012)

zu spät


----------



## Papa-Joe (8. November 2012)

Und wehe dem Jojo, wenn der Bär sich befreit...







Von wegen der will nur spielen oder so...


----------



## scott-bussi (8. November 2012)

Hab noch was lustiges von Jojo und seinem Bär gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqgOZ_4HwH6eVzPxgK1H04A


----------



## chrisxrossi (8. November 2012)

13 Uhr morgen Parkplatz Dörenthe Klippen!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> warstein? willingen?
> wieso schickst du uns da hin
> wenn es da--> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24696#comment-150508
> so ist????





Ja..., stimmt irgendwie aber wenn man alles so direkt vor der Tür hat, dann denkt man immer, da fährste ständig hin. Ich war dreimal dieses Jahr dort 
Aber egal, denn leider hat Scotti auch etwas recht mit dem was er sagt und da treiben sich manches mal etwas seltsame Gestalten rum 
Aber das Video ist echt gut gemacht!

Also ich/wir entscheide(n) das jetzt mal halbwegs spontan im Laufe des Samstags. Vielleicht hab ich auch Bock auf Altenberg DH...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> zu spät





Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Und wehe dem Jojo, wenn der Bär sich befreit...
> 
> bild vom niedlichen teddybären
> Von wegen der will nur spielen oder so...






scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hab noch was lustiges von Jojo und seinem Bär gefunden:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqgOZ_4HwH6eVzPxgK1H04A



ich arme sau
was brauch man noch feinde bei solchen radfahrkollegen


  @schulte69
ich geb auf,
ich fahr wohin du willst

gibts da auch´n pumptrack???

gerne in dieser größe


----------



## scott-bussi (8. November 2012)

Wenn ich die Ettelsberg-Seilbahn-Seite richtig verstehe werden noch bis 29.11. Biker mitgenommen?? 

Das klingt doch super!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (8. November 2012)

Ich habe jetzt so langsam den Überblick verloren... Ist am Sonntag auch noch jemand hier im Teuto unterwegs oder wuseln alle in den hiesigen Parks herum?


----------



## Prezident (8. November 2012)

bin krank geschrieben und wär sonntag auch irgendwo dabei! hoffentlich liest das mein chef nicht


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. November 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> bin krank geschrieben und wär sonntag auch irgendwo dabei! hoffentlich liest das mein chef nicht


Ich leite das gerne weiter!!!


----------



## rigger (9. November 2012)

Der FB hat ein so grosses herz und kuemmertvsich drum prezi... 

Bin sonntag raus, muss,arbeiten... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. November 2012)

Liegt an den Eiern, die ich geworfen habe. Die waren faul


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich arme sau
> was brauch man noch feinde bei solchen radfahrkollegen


sei froh das du nicht in wuppertal wohnst jojo,,,,da beschmeißen die radfahrkollegen sich sogar  mit gefrorenen straußeneiern


----------



## jojo2 (9. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> in wuppertal jojo,,,,da beschmeißen die radfahrkollegen sich sogar  mit gefrorenen straußeneiern



ach du schaiße
da will ich hin
also meine präferenz für´s wochenende steht
warstein oder wuppertal

willingen ginge zur not auch
da muss man dann aber auf die paraglider aufpassen,
erinnert ihr euch?
irgendwann im sommer hatte sich einer von denen um einen scheinwerfermast gewickelt 
der wollte mich in der gondel treffen
dann lieber frisch gefrorene straußeneier


----------



## Prezident (9. November 2012)

dich in der gondel treffen?


----------



## scott-bussi (9. November 2012)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich gerne noch mal nach Willingen fahren.
Wer würde denn auch da fahren wollen?? (Wuppertaler?? Schlabberchains?? Münsteraner?? Die teutonische Fraktion wohl eher nicht, oder?? Chefkocher??)


----------



## jojo2 (9. November 2012)

und nun eine werbeeinblendung:

"da willst du hin??"
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24729/h
"oh backe! bist du stark genug dafür?"


----------



## scott-bussi (9. November 2012)

Jau!!

Alles Pussy!!

Außerdem hab ichs gesehen. Der mit dem Goldstück hat dem Chickenway genommen!!!

(besonders gut hat mir der bei 1:10 gefallen)


----------



## jojo2 (9. November 2012)

oh ja! der war gut
war da zum ersten mal
(und dann glerich ohne vorher zu gucken, richtig versenkt, hatter glück gehabt)

seine kumpel sachten: unser küken, 
das muss sich erst mal die hörner abstoßen
(weiß auch nicht genau wie die das meinten...)


----------



## GreenMary (9. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich gerne noch mal nach Willingen fahren.
> Wer würde denn auch da fahren wollen?? (Wuppertaler?? Schlabberchains?? Münsteraner?? Die teutonische Fraktion wohl eher nicht, oder?? Chefkocher??)



Entweder Teuto oder Willingen!
Mal schauen, hängt ein wenig davon ab, wie es morgen mit Marys Einrollen, nach dem gesundheitlichen Tief,läuft ;-) Wenn sie's mit morgen erstmal langsam angehen sollte und Sonntag aussetzen sollte, wäre Willingen schon ne Überlegung Wert, mein Session habe ich schon seit ca. zwei Wochen nicht mehr bewegt ;-)

Ist denn am Sonntag was im Teuto geplant?

****Ups...das nennt man wohl IPad-Sharing ;-) da war wohl Mary noch eingeloggt....aber der Chef hat's geschrieben  ****


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. November 2012)

hier werden sie geholfen,,,,,,,11.11.12  11°°,,,,,,,was ein geiler termin
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13557

ihr jecken und narren,,,wer wird bei dem termin zu haus verharren,,ttaaaarrrrraaaattttaaarrraaa (bütenredner mit hochrotem kopf der nach luft ringt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> sei froh das du nicht in wuppertal wohnst jojo,,,,da beschmeißen die radfahrkollegen sich sogar  mit gefrorenen straußeneiern


noch dazu faulen gefrorenen Strausseneiern!
Da fällt mir immer wieder der hier ein: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiUOkAwruf0"]Oliver Kahn Interview Eier wir brauchen Eier - YouTube[/nomedia]



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich gerne noch mal nach Willingen fahren.
> Wer würde denn auch da fahren wollen?? (Wuppertaler?? Schlabberchains?? Münsteraner?? Die teutonische Fraktion wohl eher nicht, oder?? Chefkocher??)



 Wir werden wohl nach Willingen! @Jojo2: Entschuldige die Verwirrung! Ich überlegte zwischen Malmedy, Filthy Trails und Warstein. Da ich nicht wusste, dass Willingen geöffnet hat und am Regenfestesten zu sein scheint, wäre meine Wahl Willingen


----------



## scott-bussi (9. November 2012)

Na das klingt doch gar nicht so schlecht für Sonntag! (freu)


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. November 2012)

und was geht heute....jemand im Wald???


----------



## rigger (10. November 2012)

Ich dreh morgen hier bei mir ne runde, bin in letzter zeit öfters im Park als auf den Hometrails gewesen...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. November 2012)

so da es ja regnet...und bike bei regen nicht bockt 
habe ich mal ein kleines Video von Davos geschnibbelt


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. November 2012)

komm nach  teutonien,hier  regnet es nicht.


----------



## Chefkocher (10. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Ettelsberg-Seilbahn-Seite richtig verstehe werden noch bis 29.11. Biker mitgenommen??
> 
> Das klingt doch super!!



Hat da mal jemand angerufen? Auf HP wird die Bikesaison bis voraussichtlich 4.Nov angegeben. Wäre halt nen bisserl schade wenn man da morgen stünde und nur nen langes Gesicht dürfte


----------



## scott-bussi (10. November 2012)

Angerufen nicht, aber unten auf der Homepage ist so eine Laufschrift und dort steht das bis  18.11.  Biker mitgenommen werden!

http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/home.php


----------



## Chefkocher (10. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Angerufen nicht, aber unten auf der Homepage ist so eine Laufschrift und dort steht das bis  18.11.  Biker mitgenommen werden!
> 
> http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/home.php



Jup...das lässt in der Tat wenig Interpretationsmöglichkeiten.  Meine Bruder würde wohl auch mitkommen. Ab wann seid ihr da bzw. wann fährt ihr los und wer ist alles dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (10. November 2012)

Wie´s aussieht:
Schlobberchains, Wuppertaler zu 2. oder 3.(??), Richi. Pascal und Meinereiner.
Jojo wollte ja auch irgendwo hin???
Ich denke die meisten sind zw. 11:00 u. 12:00 vor Ort.

Freu, freu, freu!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. November 2012)

Zu 2., sofern ich gleich nicht zu tief ins Glas schaue 

Bis Moin!


----------



## scott-bussi (10. November 2012)

Wer saufen kann, kann auch Fahrrad fahren!!
Oder willst Du etwa das Saskia nur wegen Dir nicht mit uns in Willingen fahren kann????? Willst Du das etwa?????
Wohl nicht, oder?? 

Siehste!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (10. November 2012)

hach und ich weiß nich
willingen...
freeride is langweilig

und der dh ... ich weiß, was ich da wie fahren will
darauf hätte ich auch echt lust...
aber nicht mit meinem jimbo!
plant mich mal nicht ein


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wer saufen kann, kann auch Fahrrad fahren!!
> Oder willst Du etwa das Saskia nur wegen Dir nicht mit uns in Willingen fahren kann????? Willst Du das etwa?????
> Wohl nicht, oder??
> 
> Siehste!!!!


 Nene! Alles wird gut! Bis morgen! Und wegen: "Wer fahren....," das hat noch nie geklappt bei mir und wird auch so bleiben. Ich übertreibs schon nicht 


jojo2 schrieb:


> hach und ich weiß nich
> willingen...
> freeride is langweilig
> 
> ...



Ach Jojo..., was machen wir denn jetzt? Das ist ja doof! Das kleine blaue von Saskia kommt doch auch mit! Danach biste der König des Pump.


----------



## jojo2 (10. November 2012)

ja
ich hätt ja auch lust mit euch
aber: das sind nicht ganz 600 km hin und zurück
ganz alleine!!!

nur für pumpenkönig werden??
hmm

ich geh gleich mal auf meine couch
und arbeite mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (10. November 2012)

jojo
wie wär´s denn wenn du am 11.11 nur 111km alleine fährst
in ascheberg an der a1 bei den ketten zusteigst
und die restlichen 120 km mit uns bis nach willingen fährst!!!!!

los
komm runter von deiner couch!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. November 2012)

Jawollo! André, gute Idee! Aber ich kann den Jojo schon verstehen. Wasn mit nele? Kann die nicht fahren? 

So, muss jetzt auf die biercouch, bis Moin


----------



## jojo2 (10. November 2012)

verdammt gute idee
wann da sein?


----------



## schlabberkette (10. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> verdammt gute idee
> wann da sein?



jawoll!!!
halb zehn treffen
(oder auch eher wenn du magst/kannst/willst)

treffpunkt:
a1 abfahrt ascheberg (abfahrt nr. 79)
links ab auf steinfurter straße (b58?)
nach 100 m parkplatz auf linker seite


----------



## Totoxl (10. November 2012)

Ich bin morgen mit Fiete alleine, sonst könnte ich den Jojo2 begleiten.


----------



## jojo2 (10. November 2012)

toto das is schade und schoen fuer fiete

bin um halb zehn da
und ein handy besorg ich mir auch noch
sone couch wirkt wunder


----------



## Chefkocher (10. November 2012)

Wir fahren spätestens um 9:30 Uhr hier ab Bad Iburg los. Scotty du hast Dein Handy dabei? Ihr parkt wahrscheinlich oben direkt vor der Station,gelle?

Bis morgen!!! HighFive !!!


----------



## rigger (10. November 2012)

Viel spass morgen...


----------



## schlabberkette (10. November 2012)

alles klar jojo
richtig was los morgen im park 

schade toto...
armer rigger...

viel spass den teutonen morgen im teuto!!!
und immer schön auf den radwanderwegen bleiben


----------



## Papa-Joe (10. November 2012)

Jaja, wir werden uns die Zeit hier auch schon vertreiben. Sieh aber zu, dass du in Willingen nicht wieder die Wanderwege fährst. Da erschrecken sich die armen DH-Walker noch, wenn du da vorbeisaust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (10. November 2012)

Handy ist am Mann! Genau geparkt wird oben, quasi unterm Lift.


----------



## herby-hancoc (10. November 2012)

Ich auch Ich auch
Werde morgen auch in Willingen anzutreffen sein!


----------



## scott-bussi (10. November 2012)

Herbert, dann kannst Du ja wieder am Steinfeld parken!


----------



## herby-hancoc (10. November 2012)

So wie du! ne las mal


----------



## Prezident (10. November 2012)

alle morgen in willingen? na das kann ich mir dann wohl nicht entgehen lassen  krankenschein=gemütlich die freeride rocken


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2012)

krankenschein=gemütlich die freeride rocken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whisky tasting =gemütlich die trails rocken,,,,,,oh gott ist mir schlecht,,,,uuaaa(das gg spare ich mir )uuuuuuuuuuuuuaaagggggggggggggggggggg ,,,jetzt ist es besser


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. November 2012)

Da ist so ein großer, runder, heller Klecks am Himmel... was ist das???
Ich geh mal raus und werde das prüfen...
....
...
...
Ah, ich wurde von einem Sonnenstrahl getroffen! Geil! Bis gleich!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2012)

was ein wetter in teutonien,,,,kein wind,,,sonne pur,,,


----------



## Zico (11. November 2012)

Ein Traum! Bis gleich! 


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> was ein wetter in teutonien,,,,kein wind,,,sonne pur,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. November 2012)

Erwischt!!


----------



## Totoxl (11. November 2012)

Big Brother is watching you


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2012)

papa joe ,,,,,,,the unbelievable,,,,,
da wo sam hill den kinnriemen von seinem ff nochmal nach zieht fährt der papa locker hoch,,,,,,,,nicht zu glauben,,,,und das nach x kilometern anfahrtweg.....
dann war da noch der hund,,,,vorsicht der leckt beine,,,,wir hoffen zumindest das die frau den hund meinte und nicht ihren mann,,,,an der almhütte gab es dann auch für die wandernazis was zu lachen,,,,,platten,,,,,,,
käh wat feinen tach dat doch wah


----------



## Prezident (11. November 2012)

Rigger is stalking us  
Willingen war mal wieder super schön locker heute alles
Nur wir sind nicht mehr erwünscht! Richy wird weiteres berichten


----------



## schlabberkette (11. November 2012)

geiler tach in willingen
freeride knusprig bis cremig
downhill griffig und flowig
diesmal ohne wander- oder saufassis auf der strecke

die ein oder andere hautabschürfung durfte natürlich nicht fehlen
auch ein frontflip über den doradolenker war dabei
und und und......
also alles gut, alles wie immer...

naja bis auf den netten liftbetreiberangestellten.....wir wollen euch hier nicht haben


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> naja bis auf denn netten liftbetreiberangestellten.....wir wollen euch hier nicht haben




warum verkauft man denn dann überhaupt tickets an biker ??? habt ihr den betreiber gefragt ob es wirklich so ist , oder hatte der arme liftonkel nur einen schlechten tag????

wir brauchen mehr informationen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. November 2012)

Jo mehr infos...

Wahrscheinlich stören wir biker bei den Vorbereitungen für den Winter...


----------



## Prezident (11. November 2012)

Für Biker heute war nur jede 4. Gondel gedacht weil die Sitze abgedeckt wurden
Richy und meinereiner warteten nun schon 6 Gondeln (Lift war heute mal wieder sehr schnell) und beschlossen die nächste zu nehmen. Natürlich war auch in dieser keine Abdeckung vorhanden. Wir sind trotzdem rein. Der nette Angestellte kam natürlich sofort zu uns
Ich zitiere mal einige Worte:
Wenn es Euch nicht passt  dann geht doch woanders biken, wir brauchen Euch hier nicht!
Zu Saskia sagte er später noch das wir auf kurz oder lang in Willingen eh verschwinden werden da die Mehrheit gegen uns Biker ist


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2012)

ich war auch in willingen
und vielleicht fahr ich im nächsten jahr sogar nochmal dahin

das war nämlich schön heute, schönes wetter,
viele radfahrer waren da, die ich schon aus dem teuto kannte
und ich hab zwei schöne capuccino getrunken und einen kaffee 
(und für den kaffe musste ich gar nichts bezahlen!)
also ich bin rundum zufrieden

mit meinem schönen pukkyrad bin ich auch mal seilbahn gefahren
(danke rigger für das bild, da kann man mich sehen wie ich schon ganz aufgeregt 
in der schlange auf meine auffahrt warte)
und ein mädchenfahrrad bin ich gefahren 
(ein ganz großes dankeschön dafür an das nette mädchen!)

also ich fand´s schön heute
und mit zwei mädchen bin ich auch den hohen berg in willingen 
ganz schnell runtergefahren
das war supertoll!




für  @Schulte 69 und  @schlabberkette
von meinen radfahranfängen 
zwei meiner ersten videos

karsten
das hier für dich
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5629/h

schlabber 
das für dich 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5460


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. November 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

das war klasse heute da in Willingen! Glück mitm Wetter hatten wir und Besoffskis und Co waren auch nicht da. @jojo2: Das ist nett mit dem Video und ich finde, da sollten wir mal zusammen hinfahren. Wobei ein Besuch mit Malmedy zusammen würde sich anbieten, wie ich finde.
Das nette Mädchen sagte übrigens "gerne wieder"!

Was das Liftpersonal angeht: Die wollen einfach keine Bker dort haben, so waren zumindest die Worte des Typens, der heute da stand. Da ist ja normalerweise immer ein anderer und der ist wesentlich netter.
Mir ists total egal, wenn die da irgendwann nur noch die Alkis haben wollen, fahre ich halt woanders hin. Was ich schade finde ist, dass die Leute ablehnend gegenüber Bikern sind und ich keine echten Gründe dafür finden kann.

Guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## ricobra50 (11. November 2012)

Heute in Willingen war mal wieder super,nur mit die Gondel war nicht OK ,finde ich !!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. November 2012)

Ach, da musste doch bestimmt nur wer sein kleines Genital kompensieren, alle vom Liftpersonal, die ich bisher dort kennen gelernt habe, waren super nett, auch, oder gerade zu Radfahrern.

Ansonsten empfehle ich, einfach den Meckerfritzen die Beine abzulecken, das verstört sie und sie sind ruhig.

 @_Teuto Biker_: Gut dass keiner sieht, wie ich immer aus dem letzten Loch pfeife, wenn ich zu Hause ankomme. So kann ich den Mythos noch ein wenig aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## Chefkocher (11. November 2012)

Jup...hat mächtig Spaß gemacht heute....mit der wichtigsten Erkenntniss, das Streckenkentniss ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil ist, schmerzhaften Bodenkontakt zu vermeiden ;-)...schönen Gruß an dieser Stelle an Richard, Dein "rechts, rechts..." hat der Wind leider davon getragen oder drang nicht durch die harte Schale meines Kopfschutzes 

Zum Liftbetrieb: ich hoffe wir haben hier nur eine relativ subjektive schlechtlaunige Meinung eines frustrierten Angestellten erfahren dürfen. Sollte dies jedoch die mehrheitliche Meinung der Betreibergesellschafter sein, so wäre das schon ein Armutszeugnis. Einmal mehr würde bewiesen werden, dass wirtschaftliche Faktoren immer mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt werden. Wenn ein Ort wie Willingen ihr Image als Mekka für Sauftouristen weiter aufbessern möchte, dann wäre dies der richtige Weg. Sollen Sie es genießen, es gibt für uns genug andere Möglichkeiten unser rüpelhaftes, dreckiges, unwirtschaftliches und zerstörerisches Hobby auszuüben....

In diesem Sinne ....Guts Nächtle !


----------



## diddie40 (12. November 2012)

@jojo2, danke für das filmchen aus dem archiv
sollten mal wieder da hin


----------



## schlabberkette (12. November 2012)

@jojo2
danke für das humpa-vid
ich erinnere mich wieder
deinen film über die endurochallenge in den harburger bergen hatte ich doch schonmal gesehen
ist nur schon so lange her....


----------



## kleinOtze (12. November 2012)

*Ich habs doch gewusst ... http://www.nwm-tv.de/index.php?article_id=54&news=3916*

*"Ems" ist Geschichte - "Teuto" hat das Emsland und die Grafschaft  Bentheim übernommen
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (12. November 2012)

sehe jetzt erst Dein schönes Video Ghostrider. Danke!


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2012)

okay diddie
filthy trails sind gebont
aber
malmedy sollte auch gleich mitgenommen werden
wie der karsten schon sagte

oder vielleicht doch nicht
oder vielleicht doch

ach is bestimmt ganz okay


----------



## scott-bussi (12. November 2012)

@jojo2
Das Video ist zwar nicht so schön wie Deine, aber auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## jojo2 (12. November 2012)

nich so schön?
aber deine gelungene aufholjagd is 10 mal spannender
ich hab wieder auf dich gewettet! 
dass du ihn kriegst den schlabber!


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. November 2012)

der scotti,,kaum hat er 20 kg abgenommen , schon schwebt er durch den sauerländischen luftraum wie karlsson vom dach auf kriegspfad um dann den boden  zu streicheln wie die federboa von marlene dietrich,,,schöönn,,nukeproof enterprise,,beam it up scotti,,

1 hefeweizen  wie immer  scotti


----------



## scott-bussi (12. November 2012)

@Teuto


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. November 2012)

ich dich auch scotti...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13564
mal was anderes sehen


----------



## Prezident (12. November 2012)

:d


----------



## Papa-Joe (12. November 2012)

Mensch Scotty, das sieht ja ziemlich gut aus. Für die nächste Saison nehmen wir zwei uns das Roadgap da vor, oder? 

Will/kann mich am Sonntag jemand mit nach Ibbenbüren nehmen? Zum hinradeln ist mir das zu früh (und wenn bis nach Bad Iburg geht, wohl auch zu weit), ich brauche wenigstens mal am Wochenende ein bisschen Schlaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (12. November 2012)

da hat sich der scotty aber auch rangeschlabbert....so ein verrückter hund!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. November 2012)

Eyy,  jetzt ist aber mal gut. Klar bin ich toll, aber so schlecht seid ihr doch auch nicht gefahren.: lol: 

Und das ich den Schlabber eingeholt habe, liegt an der perspektivischen Verzerrung!


----------



## Prezident (12. November 2012)

jojo wann gehts zum silverstar bikepark?!?!?


----------



## Prezident (12. November 2012)

und der Scotty war am Sonnatg mal wieder der schnellste von.. ja von wem denn? Jedenfalls der schnellste unter den Scotty´s


----------



## scott-bussi (12. November 2012)

Ha, für den Prezi, der ja krank im Bett lag hats gereicht!
;-)


----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2012)

...good for the old freeridestuff too
grüße in den pott
auch an @WilliWildsau !
[ame="http://vimeo.com/53545292"]HERB 204 - BC test ride on Vimeo[/ame]

ach ja
prezi
ähem
da muss ich mich wohl vertan haben
silver park
wow
aber warum nicht!
coole freeridesession mit new freeridestuff in dem filmchen übern silver park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. November 2012)

****..., ich hab dem Jochen abgesagt für den Prototypen..., ich hätte es haben können...


----------



## rigger (13. November 2012)

Lol


----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ****..., ich hab dem Jochen abgesagt für den Prototypen..., ich hätte es haben können...



...und dann kriegt der patrick den
der macht doch immer alles kaputt
du wärst die bessere wahl gewesen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. November 2012)

Da hast du ausserdem recht. Ich hätte den Rahmen vor allem artgerecht bewegt und nicht so ne CC Tour damit gemacht! Pfeife!


----------



## rigger (14. November 2012)

WAnn ist eigentlich det ibb on ice termin? 8 und 9.12 hab ich keine zeit...


----------



## schlabberkette (14. November 2012)

ha
ich dacht schon das teutoforum wär im glühweindelirium...
war so leise hier
aber auf rigger den ruhestörer ist verlass 

apropos ruhestörung und teuto:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=req-oDf2ZRc"]ACCEPT - Teutonic Terror - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2012)

ich kann jetzt grad nich stören
hab keine zeit
muss in die sonne
das rad wartet
viel spass euch bei der arbeit


----------



## nelli-pirelli (14. November 2012)

www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331578797557/mtb-is-all-around-exclusive-360-video 
Ich soll euch das hier zeigen. Das ist super!


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2012)

nele 
die sind alle im wald
ich hab die wohl auf´ne idee gebracht

rigger!
was machst du noch hier?
oder bist du schon wieder zurück?


----------



## rigger (14. November 2012)

wovon zurück jojo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (14. November 2012)

nelli-pirelli schrieb:


> www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331578797557/mtb-is-all-around-exclusive-360-video
> Ich soll euch das hier zeigen. Das ist super!



 goil


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2012)

Na hör mal Schlabber, so viel besser als unsere Fahrt in Willingen ist das doch auch nicht!


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2012)

riggi
aus´m wald natürlich
ob du schon zurück bist aus dem wald
wollte ich wissen
das durfte man sich heute ja nicht entgehen lassen
soll ja in den nächsten tagen und sogar am wochenende immer mal wieder so sein
ich wüsste schon, was ich dann am wochenende machen würde
aber ich glaub, ich werd´n hühnerstall mitbauen
(vielleicht kann ich mir dann aber auch bald eine paar tonnen brechsand 
kommen lassen - das wär auch goil)


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. November 2012)

nelli-pirelli schrieb:


> www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331578797557/mtb-is-all-around-exclusive-360-video
> Ich soll euch das hier zeigen. Das ist super!



Wie Schlabber schon sagte: GOOOOOIL!!



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Na hör mal Schlabber, so viel besser als unsere Fahrt in Willingen ist das doch auch nicht!



Gibts von der auch ein Video?


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2012)

Klar! Im Videobereich.


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2012)

hab grad gehört, das außerhalb meines dorfes traumhaftes wetter ist
genießt es!
(ich seh hier in der nebelsuppe die hand vor Augen nicht.)


----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2012)

naja bis zum blauen himmel kann man hier auch nicht sehen, aber den nächsten baum schon. werde heute nachmittag ne runde drehen


----------



## enduro pro (15. November 2012)

diddie, der TB und ich wollen auch noch los...ich warte nur auf seine info wann...es wird ein wenig gebastelt...


----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2012)

denke mal, dass ich nicht vor 14:30-15:00 kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. November 2012)

is ja auch schon 11 und er liegt bestimmt noch im bett 

und es ist sau kalt draußen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ha
> ich dacht schon das teutoforum wär im glühweindelirium...
> war so leise hier
> aber auf rigger den ruhestörer ist verlass
> ...



haben alle angst das ihr beitrag einen zu pubertären eindruck hinterlässt,,,
zugeschaut und mitgebaut,,,,,teutonic terror,,,,schöner name für den neuen trail,,uuuaaahhhhh......


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> haben alle angst das ihr beitrag einen zu pubertären eindruck hinterlässt,,,



...ich nicht!
ich bin vernünftig!
und zum glück noch nich inner pubertät
ich hasse all diese komplikationen. 
wenn man nich weiß, was man will.
wenn man nicht weiß, was man tun muss, 
um anerkennung und liebe zu bekommen. wenn man nicht mehr spielen darf und nicht mehr albern sein darf
und all dies gedönse
das wird man die nächsten 40 jahre nicht mehr los

ich will nich in die pubertät. ich will gar nicht erst, dass das anfängt.
dieser ganze quatsch.


tb du meinst die andern hat´s schon voll erwischt??
die armen socken

hab ich dir schon erzählt,
dass mein klappspaten schon wieder weg ist?
und letzte woche ist mir meine ambulante säge am griff abgebrochen
einfach so! beim spielen!


----------



## herby-hancoc (15. November 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> WAnn ist eigentlich det ibb on ice termin? 8 und 9.12 hab ich keine zeit...


Wir haben den Termin auf den 1.12 um 18.00 Uhr festgelegt
wer kommen will muss sich bis zum 23.11 im Last Minute Biking anmelden weil ich versuchen werde einen Tisch im Tennese Mountain zu kriegen


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2012)

der fb ist schon ganz heiß auf den 1.12,,,,er lernt schon seit 3 wochen ein adventsgedicht und möchte euch was auf seiner neuen blockflöte vorspielen....
was ein besinnlicher abend das wird,,,schööön.....
in teutonia haben sich auf grund von bergschäden unglaubliche spots gebildet,,,,unser testfahrer,der brcrew,hat sie getestet und für gut befunden...


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2012)

@jojo
das mit deinem spielzeug tut mir echt leid,,,ist ja bald weihnachten und mit ein bißchen glück schenkt das christkind dir vielleicht sogar eine motorsäge und einen kettenbagger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (15. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der fb ist schon ganz heiß auf den 1.12,,,,er lernt schon seit 3 wochen ein adventsgedicht und möchte euch was auf seiner neuen blockflöte vorspielen....
> was ein besinnlicher abend das wird,,,schööön.....
> in teutonia haben sich auf grund von bergschäden unglaubliche spots gebildet,,,,unser testfahrer,der brcrew,hat sie getestet und für gut befunden...



Sind da auch Exilsaarländer willkommen?
Schei§§e ist das kalt draußen...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. November 2012)

kann leider nicht am 1.12.... Weinachtsfeier ,-((


----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Wir haben den Termin auf den 1.12 um 18.00 Uhr festgelegt
> wer kommen will muss sich bis zum 23.12 im Last Minute Biking anmelden weil ich versuchen werde einen Tisch im Tennese Mountain zu kriegen


super


----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> unglaubliche spots gebildet,,,,unser testfahrer,der brcrew,hat sie getestet und für gut befunden...


 
sind super die kleinen kicker, der auf der linken seite könnte ein wenig steiler sein, dass man höher herausgekickt wird.
kann man eigentlich auch drüber rollen ohne zu stürzen? wollen ja keine gefahrenstellen haben. konnte ich nicht sehen weil ich mit tempo drüber bin.
man kann auch super rechts herum wieder entspannt hoch fahren.


----------



## rigger (15. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der fb ist schon ganz heiß auf den 1.12,,,,er lernt schon seit 3 wochen ein adventsgedicht und möchte euch was auf seiner neuen blockflöte vorspielen....
> was ein besinnlicher abend das wird,,,schööön.....
> in teutonia haben sich auf grund von bergschäden unglaubliche spots gebildet,,,,unser testfahrer,der brcrew,hat sie getestet und für gut befunden...



Haha wie geil fb da freu iich mich schon drauf!!


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2012)

na sisse rigger
für wichtige sachen haste doch zeit
gut so!
ich bin da ja eher so der einsiedler

was tut ihr am wochenende?

hier sind alle krank 
der hühnerstall muss warten


und über so´ne beleuchtete kettensäge
darüber würde ich mich zu weihnachten echt freuen


----------



## schlabberkette (15. November 2012)

sonntach warstein...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2012)

2 mal note gut vom  A T A C (Allgemeiner Teutonischer Adrenalin Club)
was will man mehr ???
 @diddie
es gibt jeweils einen hühnchenweg,,wenn man die tektonischen sensationen auch fahren könnte wären sie recht schnell zerbremst (gibt es zerbremst?),,egal,,,,zerbremst


----------



## jojo2 (16. November 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> sonntach warstein...



ich hatte mir zwischenzeitlich warstein für samstag vorgenommen -
wegen des regens am samstagabend.
aber um nicht allein zu sein, bin ich dann auch am sonntag dort
zieh dir was buntes an
ich muss endlich auch mal anfangen, fotos zu machen


----------



## schlabberkette (16. November 2012)

uh ah
der wetterbericht für sonntag in warstein sieht ja nicht soo prickelnd aus
stört mich aber eigentlich nicht....
hab ja schlammklebereifen
nur bunte klamotten hab ich nicht
vielleicht kann mir der tb was buntes leihen...
tb...was soll ich anziehen?

"in teutonia haben sich auf grund von bergschäden unglaubliche spots gebildet"
"2 mal note gut vom A T A C (Allgemeiner Teutonischer Adrenalin Club)"

boah
das nenn ich mal ne auszeichnung
der renommierte A T A C hat zweimal die note gut vergeben???
HAMMER!!! 

was sagt den Stiftung Adrenalintest zum neuen spot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2012)

ey schlabber,,sonntag ist volkstrauertag und nicht rosenmontag,,,,mit was bunten bist du auf den trails genauso so fehlplatziert wie angela merkel auf der loveparade,,,nee,,,,schwarz ,,,,,,nichts anderes,,,ich sag nur farbenlehre onkel goethe,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> uh ah
> 
> 
> was sagt den Stiftung Adrenalintest zum neuen spot?




stiftung adrenalin kam zu folgenden ergebnis :


                      punkte 

idee           : 7,9
ausführung : 7,9
ökologisch  : 8,4
freizeitwert : 9,7
                 _____
                 13,6 = spaßig,,mehr nicht


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. November 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> uh ah
> der wetterbericht für sonntag in warstein sieht ja nicht soo prickelnd aus



http://www.wetteronline.de/Nordrhein-Westfalen/Warstein_59581.htm

Alles gut am Sonntag! (bisher)


----------



## jojo2 (16. November 2012)

ich hab mir ne regenhauibe für meine kamera besorgt
den zuckerguß, aus dem ich bin hab ich schwarz lackiert
also ich bin vorbereitet
http://www.wetteronline.de/Nordrhein-Westfalen/Ruethen_59602.htm

kommst du/ihr auch? dann könnt ihr mir beim fotografieren helfen!
sehr schön!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. November 2012)

woher nimmst du denn den Landkreis Rüthen? Ist dort die Strecke? Warum ist denn da eine Träne an der Wolke? Das isnd doch nur ein paar Kilometer bis Warstein...

Und ja, wir sind da! Und sollen wir unsere Objektive mitbringen, die kannste an deine 600 D schrauben, vielleicht taugt dir da eines von?!

Wie können wir dir überhaupt beim fotografieren helfen?


----------



## jojo2 (16. November 2012)

rabennest 2 a in rüthen ist glaube ich die adresse
beim fotografieren helfen???
ich hab noch nie fotografiert
diese ganzen knöpfe...
du könntest mir helfen, indem du sagst:
da jojo, da auf die 2,8 drehen und hier auf...
und da auf autofocus und den
objektivdeckel abnehmen und die kamera noch in die richtung da halten
und wenn du dann noch mit dem finger in die richtige richtung zeigst
dürfte ja nix mehr schief gehen

andere objektive?
goil


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. November 2012)

Okeeeee, so machen wir das! Das mit der Adresse leuchtet ein..., dann brauch ich da bei dieser Wettersuchmaschine ja nicht mehr Warstein eingeben...

Und deiner Fotokarriere steht nichts mehr im Wege. An und Aus, sowie das mit dem Deckel hatten wir schon am ersten Kurstag raus!


----------



## jojo2 (16. November 2012)

ach ich übertreib immer so
das kann ich an mir manchmal überhaupt nicht ausstehen.
ich hab nämlich doch schonmal ein foto gemacht, das ich mir immer wieder gern
anguck: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/939340
darauf bin ich richtig stolz


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. November 2012)

das ist doch super geworden! Alles wird gut! Setz dich nicht unter Druck, alles andere kommt von ganz allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2012)

achtung !!!
kein bikevideo!!!!!!!
http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/auf-der-jagd-nach-dem-temporekord-der-rollermann-1926451.html


----------



## kleinOtze (16. November 2012)

Iiiiihhhh kein Bike Video ... bäh  

Mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht von meinem Uncle...lt. Rose der frühste Abholtermin Ende Januar... werde meinen Uncle von einem bekannten reparieren lassen. Bald gibt's dann ein YT Industries TuEs 2.0, da mein Jimbo nach einer Parksaison doch ordentlich gelitten hat. 

Zwischenbericht vom Bau...irgend ein Idiot hat einfach ein Haus auf meinem Pumptrack gebaut tztztz ... die Dachdecker wussten aber nicht wer den Auftrag gegeben hat.

Wie war eigentlich der Nightride? Gibt's noch einen zweiten? Konnte ja beim letzten Mal nicht. :/


----------



## jojo2 (16. November 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Zwischenbericht vom Bau...irgend ein Idiot hat einfach ein Haus auf meinem Pumptrack gebaut




krass pumptrack mit dach- super!
ich kannte bislang nur pumptracks im gewächshaus
ah ja und in: grevenbroich in der abflughalle
na ja kein richtiger pumptrack aber dirtstrecken
das war klasse
und das hast du jetzt auch?
cool

muss noch bis 20 uhr arbeiten,
kann ich danach zu dir kommen?
(ist doch beleuchtet deine pumphalle, oder?)

einige sind übrigens grad auf´m niteride
der tb hatte eingeladen
lass deinen hinterbau schweißen
tut´s auch
(aber du willst wahrscheinlich ein neues rad...)
cu


----------



## kleinOtze (16. November 2012)

@ jojo...lasse meinen Hinterbau auch schweiÃen, aber will fÃ¼r die Parksaison 2013 noch ein neues Rad haben...weil ich sonst so viel Kohle in mein Jimbo stecken muss. Letztes Jahr knapp 500â¬ ... Das Jimbo behalte ich aber als Endurorad, da mir das Fahrverhalten einfach gut gefÃ¤llt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2012)

jau jojo,,ich habe geladen und der chrisxrossi übernimmt die bewirtung,,,habe mir gestern den rest für eine perfekte erkältung eingefangen,,,
werde gleich mal ein altes schottisches hausrezept ausprobieren,,,heißen talisker mit honig,,,,,entweder gehen dann alle lichter an oder alle aus,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (16. November 2012)

Hallo Teuto, gute Besserung!
Nightride war ganz o.k. Genau wie immer, nur in dunkel. Ich habe wieder schlapp gemacht, Christian war wieder auf der Flucht, also alles wie immer!

Meinst du Tilsiter mit Honig hilft bei Erkältung?? Ich glaube ich kriege auch eine. Aber Käse mit Honig habe ich noch nie gehört. 

Wenn dein Hausrezept aber hilft, könntest du mir morgen etwas davon vorbei bringen. Ich kann dir dann auch eine Lampe leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (16. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ey schlabber,,sonntag ist volkstrauertag und nicht rosenmontag,,,,mit was bunten bist du auf den trails genauso so fehlplatziert wie angela merkel auf der loveparade,,,nee,,,,schwarz ,,,,,,nichts anderes,,,ich sag nur farbenlehre onkel goethe,,



verdammt
dass hätte ich nicht vermutet
black iss also beauty
mmmh, ich hab nur noch vollgeschlammt grau hier rumliegen
da muss ich mir wohl noch was einfallen lassen
aber der jojo die alte stil-ikone
bringt am sonntag sogar nen schwarzen zuckergussüberzug mit
mmmmhhhh......
ich glaub ich ruf mal meinen kumpel sakral lagerfeld an....


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. November 2012)

der Nightride war nett, aber ein bischen schwach besucht. Nur die ganz Harten waren heute anwesend

Wer noch Lust hat, kann gleich um 23:30 hier in Hagen noch an den Start gehen. Lockere 30 Kilometer und danach ein bischen Weizen. Mhh, lecker.


----------



## schlabberkette (16. November 2012)

für pascaletto

https://vimeo.com/53704285


----------



## diddie40 (17. November 2012)

ihr seid super
sieht echt geschmeidig aus


----------



## schlabberkette (17. November 2012)

******


----------



## schlabberkette (17. November 2012)

ach diddie
so doll iss dat nu auch wieder nich, dat gegurke da im vid....
trotzdem danke 

watt macht ihr morgen?
jemand bock auch kohlensiepen (witten)?
oder kothen (w-tal)?
ich muss irgendwo rumshredden
sonst platzt mir die birne......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. November 2012)

Dabei! Kann aber nur bis so um 16 Uhr.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. November 2012)

Länger nicht, dann wird's nämlich dunkel fällt mir gerade auf


----------



## Prezident (17. November 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> für pascaletto
> 
> https://vimeo.com/53704285



sieht cremig aus  sach ma song bitte schlabba

morgen wtal? bin ich auch dabei!!!! muss erst um 21uhr arbeiten


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. November 2012)

Nightride beendet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. November 2012)

sehr geiles video andre,fahre gleich noch mal nach willingen.....wiederhohlung;-))


----------



## schlabberkette (17. November 2012)

ok, geilomat 2.1
dann geht´s heut richtung süden
bei den temperaturen ist es eh das beste was man machen kann
in den süden fahren
wenn sich mein infostand bis jetzt nicht geändert hat bringe ich auch den verrückten helmcam-mongo aus dem vid mit

hey ihr ihr w-taler
welcher spot ist denn der beste?
kothen, bremsenfeld,....?

prezi: song ist von "Selah Sue - This World"


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ...good for the old freeridestuff too
> grüße in den pott
> auch an @WilliWildsau !
> HERB 204 - BC test ride on Vimeo
> ...



 @jojo2
Danke für deinen Gruß und ein "Glück auf" zurück, wie man es hier im Land der Kohleberge zu sagen pflegt

Schöne Eindrücke aus Biker's Heaven und ich kann dir schreiben, dass ich auch gut 100GB Material aus Whistler&Sunshine Coast auf der Festplatte habe, die auch verarbeitet werden Auch ein Teil der Reuberbande hat sich also dort zum spielen eingefunden und das Hackengas musste dort auch ein Härtetestverfahren durchlaufen um zu zeigen, dass auch im Pott  verstanden wird, was ein gutes Bike auszeichnet Schön zu sehen, dass sich die "Pottbikes" auch dort wohlfühlen Mich als Pottjunge freut es wirklich zu wissen, dass mit Last & Reuber zwei wirklich innovative Marken im MTB-Bereich zugegen sind, die 100% hinter dem Sport stehen 
Also allen ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß beim biken
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Chefkocher (17. November 2012)

Wir, d.h mein Bruder und ich, sind ebenfalls am Sonntag in Warstein dabei, vorausgesetzt daß sich das morgige Wetter nicht total ausweglos darstellt. Ab wann seid ihr auf der Schlammpiste?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. November 2012)

Ja, imfluss und ich schauen auch morgen früh erst mal aus dem Fenster bevor wir uns auf den Weg nach Brochterbeck machen. Bei Regen kuscheln wir uns lieber mit ner Tasse warmen Kakao in ne Decke (also jeder für sich meine ich...).


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Ab wann seid ihr auf der Schlammpiste?
> Beste Grüße


(du hast dich aber jetz für lange tour durch´n teuto eingetragen - ne?)
ich hab´s nich ganz so eilig
irgendwann nach 10 wollte ich da sein
(frühmorgens wär natürlich besser, dann sind die strecken noch gefroren und schön fest...)

spontanremission!
wunderheilung!
der wundersamen heilung!
nele meint sie sei wieder fit genug
sie will morgen also auch mit nach warstein

falls jemand ein dirtbike (kann auch blau sein) haben sollte,
bitte mitbringen. vielleicht ist der pumptrack noch befahrbar




WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Also allen ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß beim biken



dir auch!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. November 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Ja, imfluss und ich schauen auch morgen früh erst mal aus dem Fenster bevor wir uns auf den Weg nach Brochterbeck machen. Bei Regen kuscheln wir uns lieber mit ner Tasse warmen Kakao in ne Decke (also jeder für sich meine ich...).



das mit dem wetter  könnte morgen  natürlich noch ein problem geben,,,da muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wo seine schmerzgrenze sitzt,,,,,,,,wenn es total kacke ist fahre ich zum papa joe und trinke unter der kuscheligen decke eine warme tasse kakao,,


----------



## schlabberkette (17. November 2012)

so
grad aus w-tal zurück
arschkalt, windig, etwas schlammig....geil!!!
wenn ich gestern abend doch nur nicht....
egal, hab´s ja irgendwie überlebt

morgen warstein geht ja wohl klar
schlechtes wetter gibbet nich, nur schlechte reifen...

 @jojo2+nellipirelli
ich bin morgen gaaanz alleine
meine ketta ist nicht da
und mein auto ist so leer und der weg nach warstein so weit...
sollen wir zusammen fahren?
zu dritt, so wie letzten sonntag?
was meint ihr?


----------



## scott-bussi (17. November 2012)

Wir waren heute auch noch mal in Willingen. Wetter war super, die Strecken waren etwas leider matschiger, als nach einer Woche ohne Regen gedacht, aber es hat echt noch mal richtig Spaß gemacht.

Und ob das Liftpersonal uns erkannt hat oder nicht, jedenfalls super freundlich, auch der "nette" Herr vom letzten WE! Und das obwohl keine Planen in den Gondeln lagen und wir jede benutzen konnten.

Ich schätze das lag aber nicht an uns sondern daran, daß wieder viele Suffköppe da waren und man denen nicht die Gondeln mit Abdeckung zumuten wollte.

Aber uns wars egal. Wir konnten immer ohne Wartezeit hoch fahren und haben viele Abfahrten geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich bin morgen gaaanz alleine
> meine ketta ist nicht da
> und mein auto ist so leer und der weg nach warstein so weit...
> sollen wir zusammen fahren?
> ...



super idee
wann sollen wir da sein?
wir können dich auch mitnehmen - was dir lieber ist. 
schade mit ketta


----------



## schlabberkette (17. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> super idee
> wann sollen wir da sein?
> wir können dich auch mitnehmen - was dir lieber ist.
> schade mit ketta



sehr gut
uhrzeit für den treffpunkt dürft ihr bestimmen
mir ist es egal wie spät/früh, ich werde dort sein!
wir fahren am besten mit dem auto, bei dem der geringste umpackaufwand entsteht
ansonsten isses wurscht, den heckträger hab ich eh dran


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das mit dem wetter  könnte morgen  natürlich noch ein problem geben,,,da muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wo seine schmerzgrenze sitzt,,,,,,,,wenn es total kacke ist fahre ich zum papa joe und trinke unter der kuscheligen decke eine warme tasse kakao,,



Alles klar, habe schon nen extra Liter Milch gekauft.


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> uhrzeit für den treffpunkt



9 uhr



schlabberkette schrieb:


> treffpunkt



wie letzten sonntach:
ich fahr erst links und dann rechts


----------



## schlabberkette (17. November 2012)

jo
neun geht klar
links-rechts-kombi auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. November 2012)

ihr habt es gut,,,könnt bei jedem wetter fahren,,,ich dagegen bin einzelkind,,friere schnell ,, habe angst vor wasser,,,habe angst vor allem was keine eu-norm hat ,,und,,sonne,,,dunkelheit,rechts,,links,,,,schatten ,,warstein,,,usw..  ihr habt es gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (18. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ihr habt es gut,,,könnt bei jedem wetter fahren,,,ich dagegen bin einzelkind,,friere schnell ,, habe angst vor wasser,,,habe angst vor allem was keine eu-norm hat ,,und,,sonne,,,dunkelheit,rechts,,links,,,,schatten ,,warstein,,,usw..  ihr habt es gut....



ach tb, du armes ding
ich fühle mit dir
da du nicht selber fahrrad fahren kannst bei dem wetter
habe ich ersatz für dich gesucht
ich hab da ein eu-norm-konformes video gefunden
das darfst du dir ganz legal anschauen
da ist auch passend zur uhrzeit nen schlaflied zur untermalung dabei....


----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2012)

das is ma en klasse video!!

armes tb
wird schon wieder
(aber nicht mit diesem film der macht dir nur neid)


----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2012)

und wie sieht' s aus?
soll ich meinen wagen packen?
fahrt ihr?




mit wem red ich hier eigentlich?
ich geh mal meinen wagen packen


----------



## schlabberkette (18. November 2012)

mit mir kannst du reden
mein auto ist schon gepackt
bisher ist es in rüthen trocken
hier bei mir regnet es schon leicht
noch ist "gutes" bikewetter
allerdings nicht für einzelkinder...


----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2012)

ja einzelkind sein is blöd
manchmal
aber is ja bald weihnachten


wagen is gepackt
bis gleich


----------



## schlabberkette (18. November 2012)

bunte im-schlamm-spiel-sachen nicht vergessen!!!
bis gleich...


----------



## diddie40 (18. November 2012)

kann meinen badereifen nicht finden, glaub den hat mein bruder eingesackt, bin halt kein einzelkind, werde deswegen weder in warstein noch im teuto baden gehn.
euch viel spaß


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2012)

in teutonien regnet es wie sau,,,,,,,macht heute keinen sinn,,,oder ???


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2012)

diddie,,wenn du noch einen badereifen brauchst kann ich dir einen besorgen,,,mein bruder handelt mit sowas,,,
,der wohnt in baden baden in baden würtemberg und ist bademeister


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. November 2012)

Ich hörte das FreiBad Iburg hat bei Regen eh geschlossen... und ich kann ohnehin nicht schwimmen... ich geh wieder ins Bett und mache meinen Freischläfer. Gute Nacht. (Teuto: Kakao und Milch stehen in der Küche, kannst du dir selber machen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (18. November 2012)

Mann mann, was ein ScheiXX Wetter! Gut das Richi und ich gestern schon bei bestem Wetter in Willingen waren!!

Falls jemand heute biken möchte, Schnorchel und Flossen könnte ich euch leihen.

Hach wat war das gestern schön!!


----------



## schlabberkette (18. November 2012)

mir war gar nicht bewusst dass es soviele einzelkinder gibt....
tb
du bist nicht allein!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2012)

gut zu wissen schlabber,,
es ist nicht einfach wenn man nur brüder hat und keine geschwister,,,
 ,,was ziehst du heute an ??


----------



## schlabberkette (18. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gut zu wissen schlabber,,
> es ist nicht einfach wenn man nur brüder hat und keine geschwister,,,
> ,,was ziehst du heute an ??




bunte schwimmflügel
wer kann mir bunte schwimmflügel nach warstein bringen?
uhhahhh
ne warte
der himmel reißt hier grade auf
scheixxe, sonnenbrille vergessen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2012)

der schlabber hat es gut,,,
wann reißt der himmel auf?
auch für mich, auch für mich
wann reißt der himmel auf?
auch für mich, auch für mich
wann reißt der himmel auf?
sag mir wann, sag mir wann?!
wann reißt der himmel auf?
auch für mich, auch für mich
sag, wann reißt der himmel auf?
wann reißt der himmel auf?



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CJeT-t_X50&feature=related"]Wann reiÃt der Himmel auf ? - YouTube[/nomedia]



 
​


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2012)

der fb hat es gut,,,
wann steht der fb auf?
auch für mich, auch für sich
wann wacht der endlich  auf?
auch für sich, auch für dich
wann steht der endlich auf?
sag mir wann, sag mir wann?!
wer holt ihn  da raus?

(gleiche melodie)


----------



## scott-bussi (18. November 2012)

Achtung Newsflash:

Hier die neuesten Bilder von den tapferen Teutonen in Rüthen.
Die Pisten sind gut gewässert, Matschklebereifen sorgen aber für guten Grip!
Schlabber hat extra bunte Klamotten angezogen, weil jojo dann bessere Bilder machen kann!

http://data7.lustich.de/bilder/l/20041-unterwasser-fahrrad.jpg


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> in teutonien regnet es wie sau,,,,,,,macht heute keinen sinn,,,oder ???


Macht es Sinn das Du bikest, macht es Sinn das Du reimst, macht es sinn das Du mit Papa Joe unter der Bettdecke schleimst nein es macht keinen Sinn es ist nur abgrundtief schlimm!!! So sehe gerade das Manta der Film im TV läuft denn ziehe ich mir jetzt rein dann werde ich euch nicht vermißen denn der spielt auf euer Niveau. Ach ja,ein hab ich noch kommt ein Moorewoodfahrer zum Arzt........ wer weiß wie es weiter geht??


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2012)

kommt ein morewoodfahrer zum arzt und sagt:
 "herr doktor herr doktor ich habe geträumt ich hätte ein canyon dropmuschi im keller stehen".
darauf der arzt total erschrocken "sind sie sicher das es ein canyon war?"
"ja ganz sicher und der fb saß drauf und hat weihnachtslieder gesungen"
"oh gott"

wie geht es weiter fb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2012)

"sie wissen schon das solch ein traum meldepflichtig ist?
"meldepflichtig? wo denn ?"
"bundeszentrale für bikeschrott/abteilung innere sicherheit"

die pointe gehört dir fb


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. November 2012)

Thomas ich glaube du brauchst meine starken Lila Pillen;-)) ich glaube du bist ein bisschen krank


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (18. November 2012)

an alle, die heute mit mir im warsteiner nebelnassschlammmatsch gespielt haben: WAR DAS SCHÖN MIT EUCH!!!!

An alle, die heute nicht dabei sein konnten oder wollten: Ganz ehrlich, ihr habt echt was verpasst!! 1000mal lieber warstein im matsch als willingen bei Sonnenschein ;-) da passt alles!!

danke für den tollen Tag! das hat wirklich Spaß gemacht


----------



## Totoxl (18. November 2012)

Schönen guten Abend alle beisammen. Hoffe alle hatten ein erholsames We.
Schlabber, gutes Video aumen:
Konnte das schöne Wetter noch jemanden vor die Tür locken? Was macht Warstein?


----------



## scott-bussi (18. November 2012)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> an alle, die heute mit mir im warsteiner nebelnassschlammmatsch gespielt haben: WAR DAS SCHÖN MIT EUCH!!!!
> 
> An alle, die heute nicht dabei sein konnten oder wollten: Ganz ehrlich, ihr habt echt was verpasst!! 1000mal lieber warstein im matsch als willingen bei Sonnenschein ;-) da passt alles!!
> 
> danke für den tollen Tag! das hat wirklich Spaß gemacht



Jana_Tuerlich hätten wir gewußt, daß DU heute auch in Warstein bist, wären Richi und ich natürlich auch gekommen!!

Aber wir haben gestern auch einen schönen Tag in Willingen gehabt. Es war trocken, warm, alle waren freundlich und wir waren auch dreckig!
Wir hatten oben Föhn und unten Glatteis auf der DH. So viel habt ihr bestimmt nicht erlebt.


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (18. November 2012)

ach scotti    jetzt machst du mich ganz verlegen! zum Glück sieht man durch die matsche im Gesicht nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (18. November 2012)

Jana Tuerlich wir haben gestern geiler tach in Willingen  und Sonne
Gruß Richard


----------



## scott-bussi (18. November 2012)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> ach scotti    jetzt machst du mich ganz verlegen! zum Glück sieht man durch die matsche im Gesicht nicht so



Wie, habt ihr keine Dusche, keine Badewanne, kein Waschbecken, keinen Kärcher in W-Tal???


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Thomas ich glaube du brauchst meine starken Lila Pillen;-)) ich glaube du bist ein bisschen krank



ach ghostrider,
dass geht schon wieder,,,die nase ist  wieder  frei und der husten ist auch fast weg.
der papa joe hat mir heute einen heißen kakao gekocht und der scotti einen kamillentee.
danke dafür ihr beiden..

wo bleibt das ende vom witz fb  ?????


----------



## scott-bussi (18. November 2012)

Kamillentee, ich???

Ich kann doch gar nicht kochen??

Ich kann nur eine Hopfenkaltschale aufwärmen. Schön mit Honig und ein bißchen Tabasco!  (würg)

Ich sach ja, ich kann nich kochen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2012)

der scotti,,,immer so bescheiden,,,,so isser,,,danke nochmal


----------



## scott-bussi (18. November 2012)

O.k. wenn Du davon gesund wirst, gerne!!

(sollte ich mir evtl. patentieren lassen??)

Aber was ist, wenn du durch das kuscheln mit Papa Joe unter der Decke gesund geworden bist!!

Oder wenn der FB dich in einen heilsamen Tiefschlaf gesungen hat??

TB, wie fühst Du dich? Irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen?? 
Fährst du bald auch Canyon??
(Pascal hast Du noch welche von den lila Pillen??)


----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2012)

@Jana Tuerlich
recht hast du
das war richtig richtig gut heute
ach radfahrer sind einfach klasse leute
und der bikepark warstein passt dazu wie arsch auf eimer
einfach genial
grüße an alle, die da waren
und cool, dass der chefkocher und seine jungs auch gekommen sind.
hach ne war das klasse heute!


----------



## Chefkocher (18. November 2012)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> an alle, die heute mit mir im warsteiner nebelnassschlammmatsch gespielt haben: WAR DAS SCHÖN MIT EUCH!!!!
> 
> An alle, die heute nicht dabei sein konnten oder wollten: Ganz ehrlich, ihr habt echt was verpasst!! 1000mal lieber warstein im matsch als willingen bei Sonnenschein ;-) da passt alles!!
> 
> danke für den tollen Tag! das hat wirklich Spaß gemacht



Hey, uns hat es auch extremst gefallen bei extremsten Verhältnissen 
Mit tollen Leuten durch den Schlamm zu bügeln und diesen schönen Nachmittag in hutzeliger Atmosphäre in der Hütte des Bikeparkonkels bei dampfenden Waffeln und heißer Schokolade ausgeklingen lassen, was braucht man mehr zum glücklich sein?

  @jojo2
Tja, so schnell wird man uns nicht los  
Bei so einer tollen Crew sind wir immer gerne mit an Board!!

Die Iburger


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. November 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

sooooo, gerade mal die Videos von gestern und heute gesehen  ! Man, was war das eine Schlammschlacht heute.

ABER: Die Alternative heute wäre gewesen auf der Couch zu liegen und zu jammern, wie kacke das Wetter doch ist. So war es ein richtig geiles Wochenende mit supernetten Leuten!

Was machen wir denn kommendes Wochenende? Schlammcatchen in Glüder, oder wieder Warstein, oder Teuto?

Ach und die Familie Chefkocher ist ja mal nett! Auf ein nächstes mal.
 @MSGhostrider77: Wo warste heute?


Guten Start in die neue Woche!! Bis die Tage


----------



## schlabberkette (18. November 2012)

nää
watt bin ich froh das ich kein einzelkind bin
dann hätt ich heute richtig was verpasst:
singletrailschlammcruisin´ mit nellipirelli
dirtschlammjumping mit jojo
wurzelschlammdownhill mit den iburgern
steinfeldschlammfreeriding mit den w-talern
hääääärrrrrlisch

und zum abschluss noch schön in der kaminbeheizten butze nen afterschlammkaffee, afterschlammtorte und afterschlammwaffelmitkirschenundsahne....

nääää watt war dat schön heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. November 2012)

Hier das Video von dem Freak aus Wuppertal (nicht Otto! )

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23961/h


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2012)

käh wat hattet ihr nen feinen tach,,,,hier lagen se  alle aufn sofa zu flennen weil se nix mit den tach anfangen können wennse nich mitn fahrrad fahn ..((.._;;++)))


----------



## schlabberkette (18. November 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hier das Video von dem Freak aus Wuppertal (nicht Otto! )
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23961/h



jetzt mal ehrlich
springen und weit fliegen kann der freak!
aber auf den trails ist der jojo heute echt schneller gewesen
und das im schlamm 
mein respekt an jojo
jo


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (18. November 2012)

jo jojo!!!! das hast du wirklich sehr gut gemacht  war super mit dir den wurzeltrail zu fahren und mit pirelli schlammhüpfen zu üben   WIEDERHOLUNG!!


----------



## scott-bussi (18. November 2012)

Kingt als hättet ihr viel Spaß gehabt. Hier war es auch sehr schön
Darf ich beim nächsten mal auch mit euch im Schlamm spielen?
Hätte ich keinen Kamillentee für TB kochen müssen, hätte ich euch so gerne begleitet


----------



## rigger (18. November 2012)

Klingt so als hättet ihr viel spass gehabt!!! 

Ich hab mir meinen Feierabend mit Der Familie Popolski in Rheine versüsst!! Geilomat3000, was ne Hammer show von denen!!!

Für alle die se nicht kennen... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1nuzOGoJjw&feature=related"]Der Popolskis bei Inas Nacht - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. November 2012)

Pah, ihr glaubt wohl alle, ihr könntet mich neidisch machen mit euerm ganzen Bikepark gerede... Aber ich hatte auch einen tollen Tag! Erst habe ich abgespült, dann wieder alles dreckig, da Essen gemacht, dann habe ich die Wohnung geputzt. Tja, wer ist jetzt wohl neidischer, hm? HM? HHHMMMMMMM?????


----------



## ricobra50 (19. November 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich
> springen und weit fliegen kann der freak!
> aber auf den trails ist der jojo heute echt schneller gewesen
> und das im schlamm
> ...



Mein Kompliment jojo 
(kurventechnik ,kurventechnik )


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. November 2012)

mittwoch soll es zwar trocken bleiben aber ich würde trotzdem gerne eine lockere runde durch teutonien drehen .
könnte ab °° ,,,bitte pn,,,treff am parkplatz dörenthe,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (19. November 2012)

TB, Wie gesund bist du wirklich?


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. November 2012)

tja ricobra,,,da streiten sich die fachmänner schon seit jahren,,,,


----------



## ricobra50 (19. November 2012)

Manstu die neurologe oder die psychologe


----------



## enduro pro (19. November 2012)

mittwoch wäre ich dabei...


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. November 2012)

ich meine die ornithologen


----------



## ricobra50 (19. November 2012)

gesundheit und natur das brauchen wir,
Fahrrad auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (19. November 2012)

pack alle drei sachen plus zeit zusammen und fahr am mittwoch mit ritschi...


----------



## kleinOtze (20. November 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> tb, wie gesund bist du wirklich?




:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## kleinOtze (20. November 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> TB, Wie gesund bist du wirklich?


----------



## jojo2 (20. November 2012)

so 
ich mach jezz gleich mittagspause
schade, dass draußen die sonne scheint
wenn ich nämlich in der mittagspause auf´s rad geh
und es regnet, guck ich mir immer wieder mal dies eine video aus dem letzten jahr an
dies eine mit den pfützen, dem dreck und dem schnee und so


schade, dass die sonne scheint
muss ich wohl so auf´s rad - ohne video
ach wird schon gehen


----------



## jojo2 (20. November 2012)

vielleicht regnet´s ja bei euch?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26663831"]The Five Stages of Bummer Summer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rigger (20. November 2012)

Immer wieder gut das Vid, schau ich mir auch immer wieder an wenns draussen regnet...


----------



## Prezident (20. November 2012)

Bummer Summer macht Laune aufs radln


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. November 2012)

ENDLICH hast du das richtige Foto!


----------



## jojo2 (20. November 2012)

hasse gemerkt ne?
das war´n die bilder vom sonntag
schön, dass die alle was geworden sind
dank dir dafür
hast du eigentlich dein trikot in dem wasserloch wiedergefunden? 
(na hauptsache den coktail nich verschütten - ich weiß)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. November 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich Ottos Profilfoto  (das ist doch dieser Busfahrer von den Simpsons)

Aber Jojo..., warst du das, der mein Trikot so schmutzig gemacht hat? Ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum das so dreckig war. Jetzt ist mir einiges klar geworden.

Ich habe gestern abend übrigens die bewegten Bilder bearbeitet ! Ich lad das nachher mal hoch, wurde gestern zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. November 2012)

hach! mißverständnisse klären so vieles 

dann guck ich mir ottos bild einfach nachher mal an

apropos benutzerbild
häi tb. in welchem rhythmus bewegt sich dein bild (was ist das?) eigentlich um die eigene achse (is doch so oder?)
 - ich hab´s noch nich raus


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. November 2012)

was der jojo so alles mitbekommt,,,wahnsinn,,,ich dachte das merkt keiner,,,,das bild dreht sich im uhrzeigersinn,,,richtig,,,was das ist kennst du,,,,ganz sicher,,,,rate doch mal,,,auflösung kommt nach zwei falschen antworten automatisch,,ein tip,,,,uuuupppsss,es hat sich gerade gedreht,,,*gerade* gedreht,,


----------



## jojo2 (20. November 2012)

upps
schön!



bist du das?


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. November 2012)

riiiichtiiig !!!!!
glückwunsch jojo,,,ich im badeanzug,,,,
https://www.google.de/search?q=bade...O_Kc2q0AX-wYGoDA&ved=0CDkQsAQ&biw=800&bih=377


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. November 2012)

Schick Thomas! Hast dich gut gehalten!

Darf ich das Video hier posten, auch wenn leider ein großer Teutonen Teil nicht anwesend war?


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. November 2012)

danke schulte,
der körper dankt es einem eben wenn man sich vegetarisch  ernährt,keinen alkohol trinkt und nicht raucht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. November 2012)

und kein MTB fährt...


----------



## scott-bussi (20. November 2012)

Bin ich froh, das ich Sonntag auf dem Sofa im trocknen sitzen durfte

Das ist ja mal so richtig Matsche gewesen.


----------



## scott-bussi (20. November 2012)

Ich habe da noch mal eine Frage, an alle, die beim Saisonabschluss in Willingen dabei waren.
Ich vermisse meinen Dabbel-Babbel-Einstellschlüssel! Habe ich den evtl. jemandem geliehen und nicht wieder bekommen?? Ist echt doof, weil ich mir den extra bestellt habe und jetzt nicht mehr finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. November 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> und kein MTB fährt...



ist das so ???
das erklärt natürlich warum einige leute so aussehen wie sie aussehen !!!!

für alle die morgen am start sind,,,lampe nicht vergessen,,,die tour wird  länger dauern ...


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. November 2012)

MOrgen, wann denn? und wo?


----------



## Ketta (20. November 2012)

scotti, vielleicht ist der noch in deiner blauen platzangstbuchse?


----------



## diddie40 (20. November 2012)

oder im flusensieb der waschmaschine


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. November 2012)

pn ist raus,,,bitte bring mir die heizbaren lenkergriffe mit..
 @scotti
oder im rücken von dem netten liftonkel


----------



## scott-bussi (20. November 2012)

Ketta schrieb:


> scotti, vielleicht ist der noch in deiner blauen platzangstbuchse?



Neee, leider nicht
Da hatte ich das Ding den ganzen Tag. Gewaschen habe ich die Hose auch, aber dann war er nicht mehr auffindbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2012)

hab keine pn bekommen


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. November 2012)

mhh, dann guck mal im Abwasserfilter Deiner Waschmaschine nach


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2012)

Für Richi:


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2012)

nightride ,, und dann auch noch im dunkeln,,,,,hammer,,,da muss man sich fragen ob der wald bei nacht  nicht noch spannender ist wie bei tag.
die ketta fährt dann sachen die im hellen als unfahrbar gelten,,,,der fb kommt dann mit komischen plastikbikes an denen cuba oder so ähnlich steht,,der ritschi kommt mit suchscheinwerfern der volkspolizei auf dem kopf,,,,,,,,,wird demnächst mit sicherheit noch öfter stattfinden,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2012)

Wenn ihr nicht so früh fahren würdet, würde ich auch gerne mitfahren!
Aber ihr fahrt ja immer so früh! Gut, der Papa joe steht um die Zeit gerade erst auf, aber ich muß bis 16:30 arbeiten. 

PS: mein Dabbel-Babbel-Einstellschlüssel ist auch nicht in der Waschmaschine.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2012)

mensch scotti ,, kopf hoch,,,es war nur ein schlüssel,,,ok,,es war nicht irgendein schlüssel,,,es war ein dabbel-babbel-einstellschlüssel,,,aber doch nur ein schlüssel,,,nicht mehr weinen,,,auch für dich wird die sonne wieder scheinen,,,,und wenn sie untergegangen ist kommst du zum nächsten nightride,,,start um 18:00°°,,,
morgen jemand zeit??????


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2012)

ja, nächster nightride um 18:00. Yippi!!


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2012)

Wenn dieser scheiXX DB-Schlüssel nicht 15,90 gekostet hätte würde ich mich ja nicht so ärgern (Himmiherrgottsakramentzefixhallelujahmileckstamarschschiessglumpverreckst!!!) so, das mußte mal gesagt werden.


----------



## schlabberkette (21. November 2012)

ach scotty
machste halt mal 34 überstunden
dann haste die fünfzehneuroneunzig doch schon fast zusammen......


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2012)

Wenn das mal so einfach wär!
Die einzigen die was von meinen Überstunden haben sind meine Chef´s!
heul:) So ist das eben im Vertriebsaußendienst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (21. November 2012)

hach, wat war dat heut wieder schön im wald 
mein erster teutonischer nightride, muss auf jeden fall wiederholt werden!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (21. November 2012)

jojo und ich waren heute auch lange und auch lange im dunkeln unterwegs
wir haben beschlossen, uns nun doch auch noch eine lenkerlampe zu montieren
werner
hast du deine piccolo noch zu verkaufen?

werner?

und sonst: seid alle gegrüßt
der arme scotti auch
und der schlabber auch, weil der jetzt so alleine ist
und die ketta, weil die jetzt auch so alleine ist 


ich bin auch immer so alleine
aber ich hab ja zum glück noch mich 
bis dann
grüße

oh! ich seh grad: enduro
sei du auch gegrüßt
bis dann


----------



## enduro pro (21. November 2012)

ja, schön wars...der wald, ein unglaubliches erlebniss bei nacht..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. November 2012)

Hey Jojo, ich hab noch eine Lampe abzugeben. Schau mal in meinen bikemarkt, da ist sie drinne. Ist nix dolles aber für den Anfang besser als nix. Für dich jedenfalls gegen eine Torten-schutzgebühr zu haben


----------



## jojo2 (21. November 2012)

oh karsten 
noch unterwegs im netz

ich hab eine richtig gute led für den helm
durchschneidet oder verbrennt im notfall auch bäume

nun wollte ich mir eine zusätzliche lampe für den lenker besorgen 
sollte auch led sein (farbtemperaturen zu mischen, is immer etwas ungünstig)
und leicht/klein sollte sie sein...
aber danke


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. November 2012)

Jojo, ja..., bin noch wach, du ja auch! Ja wenn du schon eine Lampe hast, dann hat sich das ja erledigt.

Schöne Grüße und bis bald


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> mensch scotti ,, kopf hoch,,,es war nur ein schlüssel,,,ok,,es war nicht irgendein schlüssel,,,es war ein dabbel-babbel-einstellschlüssel,,,aber doch nur ein schlüssel,,,nicht mehr weinen,,,auch für dich wird die sonne wieder scheinen,,,,und wenn sie untergegangen ist kommst du zum nächsten nightride,,,start um 18:00°°,,,
> morgen jemand zeit??????



Hui, ich würde ja gern kommen, aber wir haben es ja nicht alle so gut wie der Scotti und schon um 16:30 frei. 



jojo2 schrieb:


> nun wollte ich mir eine zusätzliche lampe für den lenker besorgen
> sollte auch led sein (farbtemperaturen zu mischen, is immer etwas ungünstig)



Kleine Anekdote dazu: Ich habe vor... einiger Zeit zwei identische Lampen für  Lisa und mich gekauft, zwei Ixon IQ von Busch und Müller, also auch kein billiger Schrott. Als sie ankamen habe ich sie beide ausprobiert und siehe da... völlig unterschiedliche Farbtemperaturen. Zunächst dachte ich eine wäre einfach heller als die andere. Ich habe sie dann beide mal gemessen (also die Helligkeiten) und der Unterschied war nur gering und die subjektiv dunklere hatte gemssen sogar eine höhere Lichtleistung.... Ich bin etwas abgeschweift.
Worauf ich hinaus wollte: Wenn du ne Lampe mit gleicher Farbtemperatur willst, geht nix an ausprobieren vorbei. Wobei das eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig ist, du willst damit ja keinen Messestand ausleuchten (nehme ich an).


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2012)

Brennen muß sie, brennen!


----------



## kleinOtze (21. November 2012)

wo wir grad beim thema lampen sind ... hat jemand einen tip für mich, wie ich eine ixon iq an eine gopro halterung montieren kann? dann könnte ich sie am helm befestigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2012)

Mit Tüddeldraht!


----------



## jojo2 (21. November 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Jojo, ja..., bin noch wach, du ja auch!


jo



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Brennen muß sie, brennen!





scott-bussi schrieb:


> Mit Tüddeldraht!



jetzt wieder


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. November 2012)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> wo wir grad beim thema lampen sind ... hat jemand einen tip für mich, wie ich eine ixon iq an eine gopro halterung montieren kann? dann könnte ich sie am helm befestigen



Gaffa Tape, Sekundenkleber, Kerzenwachs...

Nein, ich habe leider keine Idee. Aber wenn du ne möglichkeit gefunden hast, sag mal bescheid, dan kann ich mir auch ne Gopro Halterung holen und die mir an den Hut stecken.


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. November 2012)

Lampen:

hab ich welche zum Testen von Lezyne, Sigma, und Lupine da. Trelock und so ein Kram natürlich auch. Günstig, klein und echt gut sind die Lezyne.

Schönes Foto von nach dem Sturz von FB kommt gleich.


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. November 2012)

richtig flott in die Kurve beim heutigen Nightride, plötzlich hab ichs nur noch scheppern gehört. War auch nicht gerade langsam der Junge.


----------



## ricobra50 (21. November 2012)

war heute mal wieder eine richtig schöne runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2012)

ooooohhhh,klingel abgebrochen,,,schutzblech krumm,,,satteldecke verloren,,,ooooohhh
gut das der fb eine protektorenjacke an hatte.


----------



## scott-bussi (21. November 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> richtig flott in die Kurve beim heutigen Nightride, plötzlich hab ichs nur noch scheppern gehört. War auch nicht gerade langsam der Junge.



Aaaaaaahhhhhh! Was ist das? Bei Nacht noch unheimlicher! Aber es llacht, komisches Rad.


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. November 2012)

aus dem Rahmen lief so ein weißes Zeugs aus, sah aus wie Joghurt. Aber sonst ist glaub ich alle Ok an dem Bike


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2012)

sonst holt der fb sich auf der nächsten tupperparty eben ein neues cuba,oder caba ,,,(gastgeschenk ab 3 teilnehmer die noch nicht mehr als zweimal privatinsolvent waren)


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2012)

Kaba, das kenne ich auch noch von früher!
Das konnte man in die Milch rühren - hmmmm, lecker!


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2012)

schönes bild vom fb
grüße!
aber sacht ma: seid ihr jetzt alle wieder mit kleinhubigen rädern und trinkflasche am rahmen unterwegs?
    @chrisxrossi
ich möchte gerne am samstag zu ikea,
meine matratze wieder zurückbringen
hab genug geschlafen in den letzten vier wochen. das muss reichen
ich fahr dann auch mal wieder eine runde im hüggel 
oder so und komm dann bei dir vorbei und guck mir mal deine lampen an.


----------



## ricobra50 (22. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Für Richi:



    Scotti- Ein schöner Tag in Willingen


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. November 2012)

ja Jojo machen wir, wenn Du Lust hast auch noch in den Dörenberg


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Lampen:
> 
> hab ich welche zum Testen von Lezyne, Sigma, und Lupine da. Trelock und so ein Kram natürlich auch. Günstig, klein und echt gut sind die Lezyne.



fehlt vielelciht die noch im sortiment
vor ein paar jahren hatte ich noch eine wilma
diese scheint nicht sehr viel schlechter...
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?173700-Magicshine-MJ872-im-Test


ich frag mal ganz vorsichtig an
(weiß nämlich noch nicht, obn ich zeit hab)
:
wo fahrt ihr am sonntag?


----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2012)

Als Saarlänner kann ich die empfehlen, zwar etwas teurer aber top Teil und keine Probleme wenn was ist.
Habe noch die erste Generation und die brennt immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2012)

dumm von mir
die magicshine hier anzusprechen
aber eigentlich wollte ich gar keine lampendiskussion vom zaun brechen
dafür gibt´s ja andere threads
aber dennoch danke


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> fehlt vielelciht die noch im sortiment
> vor ein paar jahren hatte ich noch eine wilma
> diese scheint nicht sehr viel schlechter...
> http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?173700-Magicshine-MJ872-im-Test
> ...



Die hat Saskia und die super!


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2012)

christian hast du das gehört?!
saskia is ne gute, der vertrau ich


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2012)

Hab das Ding gerade bei Ebay für 89 gesehen!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. November 2012)

Ich leihe mir die immer aus, wenn Saskia nicht mitfährt. Ich hab dann so eine spottige MS 808 aufm Kopp und die breit strahlende 872 aufm Lenker und das ist schonmal richtig gut!!!!

Mehr hat nur mein Arbeitskollege mit der dicken Betty


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2012)

... und du bist auch ein guter
genau so habe ich das auch gedacht


----------



## Totoxl (22. November 2012)

Da möchte ich auch mal dumm fragen. Was brauche ich denn so an Lampe?
Lenker/Kopf/Sattelstütze? Wie stark sollten die sein. Muss ich 150 Tacken für eine Lampe ausgeben? Was sollte es wenigstens sein?

So jetzt kommt ihr


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. November 2012)

Nimm die gepostete von Jojo. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal die Wahl hätte, dann würde ich mir die kaufen. http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/

oder vielleicht die hier? http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-880/ Ruf mal da an, der Typ war echt nett.

Ich war grad ne Runde mit meinem Arbeitskollegen drehen. Der hat so ne Lupine Betty und das ist schon krass, was da noch für ein Unterschied ist. Der hat aber auch 800 Euro dafür aufn Tisch gelegt und der Unterschied ist dann auf jeden Fall nicht so groß wie man preislich vermuten könnte. Der hat aber auch die nicht ganz neue sondern die mit 1600 Lumen und nicht die aktuellste.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. November 2012)

was geht am weekend...Downhill???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (22. November 2012)

die Lumenangaben von Magicshine sind unpassend. Die Magicshine mit 1200 Lumen leuchtet gerade mal so hell wie die Lezyne mit 500. Und die koste regulär 99. Auch die neu Sigma Evo ist mit 900 Lumen auch sehr gut. Lupine sind teuer, aber unerreicht.
Bei der Magicshine habe ich viel Reklamationen gehabt, deshalb verkaufe ich die nur noch ungern. 
Wer wenig ausgeben möchte ist mit der Lezyne bestens bedient. Am besten eine am Helm und eventuell noch eine am Lenker.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2012)

heute nightride teil 2,,,heeeerlich,,,,viele lumen und lux bringen sicherheit,,,ganz klar,,,aber auf keinen fall mehr spaß,,,,mit etwas mehr als einem teelicht am lenker wird man sensibler und bekommt viel mehr eindrücke vom nightride mit ,,,,ist zumindest meine persönliche meinung.....wenn ich den wald ausleute wie einen fußballplatz ist ein teil vom eigentlichen nightride verloren,,,,dann kann  ich auch bei tag fahren,,,,wir hatten hier mal ein testride mit einigen lupine lampen im wert von 500-800 euro,,,,,tolles licht,,,,war aber kein richtiger nightride mehr,,,taghell ,,,
so sehe ich das zumindest


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. November 2012)

Da ist was dran TB! Vor allem kann, zumindest ich, eh nicht die Sachen im dunklen fahren, die tagsüber schon hart sind. Man sollte sich auch im klaren darüber sein, dass man schon etliche Waldbewohner stört..., soll jetzt nicht spießig klingen, ist aber so.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2012)

klar stört man die waldbewohner,,,aber wahrscheinlich ist denen ein biker mit laserstrahl lieber wie ein $%&§"&% mit schrotflinte,,die sitzen nachts und früh morgens (dann wenn der wald schön ruhig ist)auf ihren hochsitzen und stören mit einem einzigen schuß alle ihre lieblinge zwischen zb. tecklenburg und brochterbeck...außer den waldbewohner den sie gerade heldenhaft getötet haben...
nennt sich wildpflege


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. November 2012)

Da ist was wahres dran! Hab ich aus der Richtung auch noch nicht mit meinem Laserstrahl beleuchtet


----------



## Prezident (23. November 2012)

ab ind den wald mit laserstrahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (23. November 2012)

Meine neue Lampe:







Ich weiss aber nicht, ob die den Tieren lieber ist, als der $%&§"&%... (wird das Wort Jäger jetzt auch zensiert?)

Samstag morgen jemand im Wald? ...... Ja, ich!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. November 2012)

möge die macht mit dir  sein papa joe....


----------



## scott-bussi (23. November 2012)

Sorry Chris, aber die Lezyne die ich gestern erlebt habe, kamen sehr dicht an ein Teelicht heran.
Die 900 Lumen meiner China-Eigenbaulampe waren dagegen wie ein Flakscheinwerfer. Ich würde mir jederzeit eine Magicshine kaufen. Wenn man bei einem deutschen Händler kauft, dürfte es auch bei Reklamationen keine Probleme geben.
Mit 900 Lumen kann man schon sehr ordentlich fahren. Die neuen Laserbrenner mit über 1500 sind aber meist nicht so spottig und machen insgesamt sehr viel Licht. 
Einfach mal bei Ebay gucken. Da habe ich gestern eine 900 Lumen Lampe für 46 gesehen. Tutto kompletto! Einmal mit Alles! Die 1600 Lumen Lampe gabs für 89! Da würde ich nie so eine Lampe von einem Markenhersteller mit unter 500 Lumen kaufen. Die haben nämlich auch keine bessere Technik.
Meine Meinung!


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. November 2012)

Oh nein Jojo, was hast du da nur losgetreten...  
Hier noch eine super Lampe. Recht Teuer (399$ in der 1,25W Version), relativ spottig, aber verurschacht schon ab einer Entfernung von 167m keine schweren Verletzungen mehr und hat ne Reichweite von einigen Kilometern:

http://www.wickedlasers.com/arctic

Ich fahr mit Imfluss morgen früh um 10:00 am Nassen Dreieck los (ja, warum nicht mal was anderes  ) in Richtung Brochterbeck. Dem Sonntagswetter traue ich nämlich noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## rigger (23. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13574

Leute eintragen!!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (23. November 2012)

@ TB, dann fahre ich beim nächsten Nightride auch mal nur mit nem teelicht. ABER dann musst du vor fahren, damit ich einen Baumindikatkor hab 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR0kf_CedZs"]Downhill Crash Oli vs Baum - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. November 2012)

@ Scott Bussy:

Du vergleichst mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen. Ganz klar habe ich von der 99 Variante mit 500 Lumen geredet. Wer lesen kann....
Die Mini Drive von der Du redest hat gerade mal 150 Lumen und kostet rund 50.

Und wenn Dein Haus abbrennt, dann greif mal einen nackten Chinesen in die Tasche


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2012)

sorry leute, wenn ich euch grad stör
aber ich hab da was neues,
das wollt ich gern lostreten
is für mich so kompliziert utubes videos einzubetten daher nun so
ich hab´s wieder rausgenommen
das kann gar nicht stimmen

wo war´n wir stehen geblieben?
schreibtischarbeit?
ah danke


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. November 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Und wenn Dein Haus abbrennt, dann greif mal einen nackten Chinesen in die Tasche



du bist wiederlich!


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2012)

und außerdem
die haben gar keine taschen
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/97/IndyStands.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (23. November 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und außerdem
> die haben gar keine taschen
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/97/IndyStands.jpg



Aber einen ganz kleinen Beutel


----------



## scott-bussi (23. November 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> @ Scott Bussy:
> 
> Du vergleichst mal wieder Ãpfel mit Birnen. Ganz klar habe ich von der 99â¬ Variante mit 500 Lumen geredet. Wer lesen kann....
> Die Mini Drive von der Du redest hat gerade mal 150 Lumen und kostet rund 50â¬.
> ...



500 Lumen fÃ¼r 100â¬???
150 Lumen fÃ¼r 50â¬??
Ich habe eine Taschenlampe mit Lenkerhalterung 1 Watt LED mit Batteriebetrieb fÃ¼r 1â¬ gekauft. Die ist leistungsmÃ¤Ãig in etwa bei der LEZYNE fÃ¼r 50â¬!!

Sorry, aber ich habe noch nichts von brennenden oder explodierenden Akkus bei den Magicshine Lampen gehÃ¶rt. 
Und die 900 Lumen Leuchte kostet bei Ebay 46â¬! Die kann man am Helm oder am Lenker befestigen und hat ein richtiges LadegerÃ¤t (nicht nur ein USB-Ladekabel. Ach ja, leuchet auch lÃ¤nger


----------



## scott-bussi (23. November 2012)

für Sparfüchse!
Bestellung klappt absolut Problemlos dort. Nur Reklamationen sind etwas mühsam! (werden aber auch bearbeitet)

http://dx.com/p/mj-872-waterproof-4...1&Utm_source=affiliate&Utm_medium=dealextreme


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> für Sparfüchse!
> Bestellung klappt absolut Problemlos dort. Nur Reklamationen sind etwas mühsam! (werden aber auch bearbeitet)
> 
> http://dx.com/p/mj-872-waterproof-4...1&Utm_source=affiliate&Utm_medium=dealextreme



Stimmt aber nur, wenn die Dinger durch den Zoll gehen. Nur mal als Beispiel: Ich hab Anfang des Jahres die für Saskia dort bestellt, musste beim Zoll nochmal 20 Euro berappen (somit war ich nur noch 15 Euro oder so unter dem Verkaufspreis in D) und die dort auch abholen, was ja manchmal doof sein kann, wenn die Zollstelle irgendwo ist. Dann habe ich sechs Wochen gewartet und das Teil war kaputt (Kabelbruch). Ausserdem sollte man hinter die LED Wärmeleitkleber schmieren, sonst brennen die gerne mal schnell durch.


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. November 2012)

Jojo, aber irgendwo findet man bestimmt ein Öffnung.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. November 2012)

Da hast Du echt nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hatte da noch nie Probleme. Gut, 1x habe ich eine Falschlieferung bekommen. Aber die haben mir das richtige Teil dann hinterher geschickt. Das falsche habe ich dann noch so verbimmelt.

Bei DX müßte man dann auch noch einen anderen Stecker dran basteln an die Lampe. Da kannste dann besser in D-land kaufen.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. November 2012)

Für Hoffi! 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradlampe-Kopflampe-4400mah/dp/B009K2NGMS/ref=pd_cp_light_1"]CM3 LED Scheinwerfer 1200 Lm lux CREE XM-L T6: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (23. November 2012)

will jemand am sonntag los??? wetter soll ja ganz gut weden und ich kann euch noch einen neuen trail zeigen, im bocketal richtung tecklenburg 

wenn was gehen sollte, dann bitte hier posten, da ich vorübergehend keinen pc habe und nur per handy ist das mit den PN's nicht so dolle...

aber das tablet ist bestellt 

also meinungen bitte...


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. November 2012)

da muss ich Dir zustimmen Karsten. Mittlerweile droht der Zoll in Osnabrück die Dinger mangels fehlendem CE Zeichen zurück zusenden. Mit Glück geht es so durch den Zoll und man hat eine scheinbar günstige Lampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (23. November 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> will jemand am sonntag los??? wetter soll ja ganz gut weden und ich kann euch noch einen neuen trail zeigen, im bocketal richtung tecklenburg
> 
> wenn was gehen sollte, dann bitte hier posten, da ich vorübergehend keinen pc habe und nur per handy ist das mit den PN's nicht so dolle...
> 
> ...



Wenn Wetter gut, dann


----------



## enduro pro (23. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wenn Wetter gut, dann



Super..der Tb wollte vielleicht auch.


----------



## ricobra50 (23. November 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## Der Cherusker (23. November 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> will jemand am sonntag los??? wetter soll ja ganz gut weden und ich kann euch noch einen neuen trail zeigen, im bocketal richtung tecklenburg
> 
> wenn was gehen sollte, dann bitte hier posten, da ich vorübergehend keinen pc habe und nur per handy ist das mit den PN's nicht so dolle...
> 
> ...


Was willste denn mit einen Tablet??? Das hat beim biken überhaupt keine Leuchtkraft!!! Ich sage es ja nicht gerne aber ich muß den TB ja recht geben weniger ist mehr, ich meine jetzt das Licht beim biken. Ich zeige euch beim nächsten Nightride mal eine günstige Lichguelle die völlig ausreicht!!! Enduro sag bescheid wann und wo es Sonntag los gehen soll.


----------



## herby-hancoc (23. November 2012)

Ein Tablet find ich gut !das du für uns ein Tablet mit Bier Schnittchen und andere schöne sachen bestelt hast und es dann immer mitbringst
Ps. Denk an die Snickers fürn Rigger



enduro pro schrieb:


> will jemand am sonntag los??? wetter soll ja ganz gut weden und ich kann euch noch einen neuen trail zeigen, im bocketal richtung tecklenburg
> 
> wenn was gehen sollte, dann bitte hier posten, da ich vorübergehend keinen pc habe und nur per handy ist das mit den PN's nicht so dolle...
> 
> ...


----------



## enduro pro (23. November 2012)

ich würd sagen so um 11.00 im bocketal...das ist spät genug für langschläfer und früh genug für die wanderer...

wetter soll gut werden und der wald ist im moment echt herrlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. November 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> ! Ich sage es ja nicht gerne aber ich muß den TB ja recht geben weniger ist mehr.



nein,,,,,was ist den jetzt los,,,,,der fb gibt mir recht?????????fb,,ist alles klar???ich schaue mal kurz nach,,,,,,auuuuuugenblick,,,hier habe ich es notiert,,,,

17.09.2008
hahnenklee/harz
18:30°°,
gaststätte steffensen
ich:das bier könnte kälter sein / fb:stimmt

man ist das lange her


----------



## scott-bussi (24. November 2012)

Habe ich irgendwas verpaßt? Wo sind denn alle?
Hier ist ja gar nichts los heute!

Haaaaaaaaallllllllooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## diddie40 (24. November 2012)

das frage ich mich auch
morgen früh bin ich wohl auch dabei


----------



## jojo2 (24. November 2012)

also ich muss jetzt erst duschen
komm grad ausm wald
oder
machts´dir nichts aus, wenn ich so bißchen wie ein engel auf reisen rieche?


----------



## diddie40 (24. November 2012)

reisende soll man nicht aufhalten


----------



## Papa-Joe (24. November 2012)

Duschende auch nicht!


----------



## jojo2 (24. November 2012)

danke für euer verständnis
da bin ich
frisch geduscht, gymnastiziert und ungekämmt

und jetzt?

es regnet - 
da hab ich ja noch mal glück gehabt, einerseits...
andererseits sind bei regen die hunderschaften nicht im wald
gegen halb drei war ich im wald.
aber war kein durchkommen. 
diese bhagwanjünger säumten die waldränder und 
alle in orange und mit nem (das muss neu sein bei denen) grünen hut auf der birne
alle mit diesen typischen rasseln in den händen 
und offenabr mir schweigegelübde - keiner von denen sachte was
nicht mal die einzige frau 
sekten halt.
das war käse
kponnte ich heute nicht so im  wald wie ich wollte
ich wollte doch mal wieder urschrei machen,
aber die mit ihrem schweigegelübde haben mich echt eingeschüchtert,
da hab ich mich vollständig zurückgehalten 
aber morgen dann!

und was macht ihr morgen?


----------



## diddie40 (24. November 2012)

11:00 schreitherapie parkplatz bocketal


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2012)

Wer sagte was von gutem Wetter??
Hier stürnt´s und regnet´s!

Wie sieht´s aus? Fahren?


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2012)

ich weiss auch nicht, welchen wetterbericht enduro liest, aber bei uns ist es auch stürmisch und unbeständig. wird sicherlich heute noch mal ne regenpause geben, aber wann? wie es gerade so aussieht kommt die jetzt.werde mich jetzt umziehen und wenn es dann immer noch nach einer trockenen Phase aussieht auch losfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2012)

lt. wetter.com soll es ab 11.00 deutlich besser werden..stürmen tut es hier auch...der wind bläst die wolken aber weg..


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2012)

die sonne kommt raus, und ich komme jetzt mal rübergeradelt


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2012)

ich sehe blauen himmelsstücke...und ja, sonne...

um 11.00 ist sonnenschein angesagt...


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2012)

sonnenschein im teuto..11.00 ist abfahrt...


----------



## schlabberkette (25. November 2012)

aaarrgggghhh
habe mich wg. dem wetter heute gegen den teuto entschieden...
war vermutlich die falsche enscheidung...

ich werde alternativ die kettentrails weiter pimpen
beste zeit dafür, keiner im wald...

ahhh, jetzt scheint hier auch die sonne
geilo

euch viel spaß!!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2012)

dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2012)

ach schlabber,,,nicht ärgern,,,klar das wetter ist phantastisch,,,die neuen trails der absolute hammer und die wahl zur miss teuto findet in 10 jahren auch wieder statt..
mit ein bißchen glück spielt iron maiden ja noch öfter in der almhütte...schönen sonntag noch


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2012)

hier der nächste nightride
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13598


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2012)

Hoffi Nightride am 28. ist o.k.! Aber 00:00 Uhr ist mir zu spät!!
Außerdem ist da Geisterstunde und ich habe zu viel Angst. 
Da mußt Du mit dem FB fahren, dann haben sogar die Geister und Werwölfe Angst und tun euch nix!!
Aber vergiss den Verbandskasten nicht!!(mit den Pumuckel-Pflastern!!)

(siehste FB ich hab nix verraten!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2012)

*Nightride !!!
Sehr lockeres Tempo,,,nichts für Kilometerbolzer.
Jeder der sich anmeldet bekommt eine PN mit dem Treffpunkt und der Uhrzeit.
*
 nochmal scotti



erzähl ,,,, war der fb wieder mit seinem cuba-joghurtbecher unterwegs ??was war sonst noch los im teuto ???


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2012)

Eyyyy, das stand da doch vorhin noch nicht, oder???
Angemeldet! TB bring die Sonnenbrille mit! Richi und ich haben neue Brenner!


----------



## brcrew (25. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ...
> mit ein bißchen glück spielt iron maiden ja noch öfter in der almhütte...schönen sonntag noch



das konzert war aber übel.. die sind nach 3 liedern wieder abgehauen, weil es denen zu windig war und die aufgrund der krassen höhenmeter da oben zu derbe druck auf den ohren hatten!
aber die runde heute war nett! klein aber fein inkl kaffeepause in tecklenburg, sonne und wind!
werner hat alles kaputtgemacht und der fb war auch dabei.. 
hab also auch nix verraten!^^


----------



## avid49 (25. November 2012)

brcrew schrieb:


> das konzert war aber übel.. die sind nach 3 liedern wieder abgehauen, weil es denen zu windig war und die aufgrund der krassen höhenmeter da oben zu derbe druck auf den ohren hatten!
> aber die runde heute war nett! klein aber fein inkl kaffeepause in tecklenburg, sonne und wind!
> werner hat alles kaputtgemacht und der fb war auch dabei..
> hab also auch nix verraten!^^



Wer viel pferd,macht viel kaputt......bis peter


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. November 2012)

Bitteschön


----------



## schlabberkette (25. November 2012)

boaahhhhh
da sitzen ja mindestens 250 jahre lebenserfahrung 

hatte das pflegeheim heute ausgang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (25. November 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> boaahhhhh
> da sitzen ja mindestens 250 jahre lebenserfahrung
> 
> hatte das pflegeheim heute ausgang?


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2012)

aus erfahrung gut


----------



## ricobra50 (25. November 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> boaahhhhh
> da sitzen ja mindestens 250 jahre lebenserfahrung
> 
> hatte das pflegeheim heute ausgang?



Das sind noch echte Kerle!


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2012)

Die echten Kerle waren doch Biopommes essen!
Hmmmmm lecker. Hätte der FB auch essen sollen!


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2012)

du meinst, dann wäre er für die rückfahrt besser gerüstet gewesen und hätte keinen ..... gehabt???


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2012)

Genau! Pssssst, nix verraten!


----------



## jojo2 (25. November 2012)

ich war auch im wald ich war auch im wald
war das nicht klasse heute
ich hab bilder gemacht und probeweise mal zusammengestellt

nur die erste probe von den aufnahmen 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/54239498"]probe schnell hochgeladen um mal kurz zu zeigen on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2012)

lese ich da zwischen den zeilen das der fb abgekackt ist ?????


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2012)

Nein! Wie kommst du darauf???
Ich sach nix!




Und gleich 2x


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2012)

ach käh,,wat war dat den???
energiewende ????
keen saft aufen server ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2012)

hier nochmal der link vom nightride,,,
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13598

fb komm ruhig mit,,,,,wir fahren auch ganz langsam,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (26. November 2012)

Ganz langsam ist guuuuuuuuut!!
Dan kann auch nix passieren!




(obwohl????)


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2012)

Lag wohl am wind Gestern noch viel, heut Flaute


----------



## scott-bussi (26. November 2012)

Stimmt!


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2012)

Deine Lampe schon da??


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier nochmal der link vom nightride,,,
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13598
> 
> fb komm ruhig mit,,,,,wir fahren auch ganz langsam,,,,


Nee, nee ick fahre dieses Jahr net mehr!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (27. November 2012)

Nee nee noch nicht da.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. November 2012)

Teuto wann gehts den morgen los???


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2012)

Och fb...ohne dich macht es doch nur halb so viel spaß das kannst du nicht machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (27. November 2012)

Für ??:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2x-Kinderfah...ad_Zubehör&hash=item41693d9168#ht_4188wt_1139


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. November 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Für ??:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/2x-Kinderfah...ad_Zubehör&hash=item41693d9168#ht_4188wt_1139




für fb ????
was habt ihr mit meinem fb gemacht ???


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2012)

der Fb ist nun botaniker...bodenproben im wald sind sein spezialgebiet...


FB, du mein freund, du kannst nicht kneifen...der geht nicht...wir brauchen dich...






































für die stimmung


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. November 2012)

gestürzt ???? mein fb ??? die mutter der porzellankiste ??? ist er verletzt ??
meine brust war auch seine brust !! und dann das !!! oder war es nur ein wut - schreianfall ??? fb tu dir nicht weh,,,wie oft habe ich ihm das mit auf den weg gegeben,,,und er hat dann immer so süß aus der nase geschnaubt,,,


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. November 2012)

er hatte vermutlich Dreck in die Augen bekommen. Damit das nicht mehr passiert, könnt Ihr ab Donnerstag diese Teile von mir bekommen:


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2012)

dreck is geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (27. November 2012)

genau,,lass uns sterben wie männer chrisxrossi


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2012)

sterben  ich will noch nicht sterben...ist das so gefährlich im wald???

fb, was sagst du dazu??? du hast doch da erfahrungen gesammelt am sonntag...

morgen wird es arxxx kalt


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. November 2012)

oh,,
genau,,lass uns stürzen wie männer chrisxrossi


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2012)

mann oder maus ist das stichwort......


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. November 2012)

Samstag Abend ist Mann oder Maus angesagt!


----------



## rigger (27. November 2012)

Training...


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2012)

ah, verstehe...du sitz auf dem sofa, hast nen film laufen und das rad schaut zu...nicht schlecht...

komm vorbei...morgen um 7.30 ist 10km laufen angesagt und morgen abend nightride


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. November 2012)

das rad schaut nicht nur zu,,,es lernt,,,,,fotokinemetria biomechanika,,,,,,schon mal gehört  ???


----------



## kleinOtze (27. November 2012)

Hauptsache das Rad bleibt auf der Rolle, sonst gehts durch die Scheibe über die Dachterrasse ins Erdgeschoss  ... naja, zumindest wäre der Rigger dann wieder in der Natur.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. November 2012)

genau,,,back zu the wurzeln rigger,,,not auf the olle rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. November 2012)

nightride mach ich nächste woche hier, dann hab ich wieder mehr zeit.... :thumbup:


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Training...



rigger!
du hast dein rad angekettet, festgeschmiedet!
boah du schwe... mir bleibt die spucke weg
und die sprache verschlägt´s mir
ba!


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2012)

hab ich schon ba! gesacht?
das hier hab ich heute im briefkasten gefunden
und ich finde, das sollte man mit dir machen
schönen tach noch
[ame="http://vimeo.com/49497952"]Hors d'oeuvre on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## scott-bussi (28. November 2012)

Wo findet der jojo immer diese Videos???
Ich glaube du hast zu viel Zeit jojo. 
Such dir doch mal einen anständigen Job


----------



## diddie40 (28. November 2012)

das ist sein job


----------



## rigger (28. November 2012)

Den macht der jojo aber gut... :thumbup:


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2012)

hey tb, wie viele leeute heut abend?..


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2012)

was für eine kulisse für einen nightride,,,,,nebelschwaden wie in einem edgar wallace film,,,,uuuuaaaahhhhhh

4 ,,,,es sei denn jack hat was dagegen,,,,,uuuaaahhh


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2012)

huuuuuuuu, gespenstisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2012)

noch wird gelacht,,doch vielleicht schon heut nacht,,,,,,das licht vom blinden jack ausgemacht,,uuaahh


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2012)

Ist das der FB auf deinem userfoto?


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2012)

der blinde jack,,,und das bei guter laune,,,,,augenblick,,ich höre schritte,,,eine frau schreit (kann auch fb sein ),,,,,,,ich bin weg


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2012)

1,2,fbchen kommt vorbei, 3,4, ein rad steht vor der Tür, 5,6 die Kette ist zerfetzt, 7,8, FB sagt gute Nacht, 9,10, werden uns bald wieder sehen.....


----------



## scott-bussi (28. November 2012)

ich hab Angst, ich glaub ich kann nicht kommen ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2012)

1,2fbchen kommt vorbei,3,4,stellt sein cuba  vor die tür,5,6,die restmülltonne ist besetzt,7,8,schnell ein feuer angemacht,9,10,ich will es brennen sehn....nightmare on teutonia elm street ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2012)

Scotty, du kommst auch?Lampe aus testen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> noch wird gelacht,,doch vielleicht schon heut nacht,,,,,,das licht vom blinden jack ausgemacht,,uuaahh



siehste enduro,,,der arme scotti,,der brauch keine lampe mehr,,,,da waren es nur noch 3


----------



## scott-bussi (28. November 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Scotty, du kommst auch?Lampe aus testen?



Klar komme ich!
Aber Lampe - Aus - testen? Das macht doch keinen Sinn.
Ich teste nur Lampe - An - !!!

Aber bring dir Schutzausrüstung mit. Wg. der explodierenden China-Akkus!

(Gut das Du Sprengmeister bist, puh, Glück gehabt!)


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2012)

ach käh watn feines radfahrn dat im dustern doch is,,,obwohl so richtig dunkel ist vergangenheit,,das wettrüsten um lux und lumen hinterläßt seine spuren,,nächste woche ist das nächste treffen der who is who der krieger des lichts....


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2012)

Man,man,man...war das hell im Wald...nur noch flakscheinwerfer unterwegs...


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2012)

hier der termin
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13606


----------



## ricobra50 (28. November 2012)

das war schön heute in dunkel


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. November 2012)

kommen auch gerade wieder von den neuen trails bei Nacht in Hütte. abschluss war beim Griechen mit Wein, Weib und Gesang. 
Morgen 11:30 gehts weiter bei mir. Wer kommen möchte, gerne.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. November 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> kommen auch gerade wieder von den neuen trails bei Nacht in Hütte. abschluss war beim Griechen mit Wein, Weib und Gesang.
> Morgen 11:30 gehts weiter bei mir. Wer kommen möchte, gerne.



Geh mal arbeiten! Morgens um 11:30... Frechheit!


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2012)

ja genau chrissi!
besorg mir mal ein paar mud dingens
eine für ne lyrik, eine für brittas manitou,
eine für lutzens domain und eine für n
ach nee, das brauch noch nich 
also drei

denn ich möchte gerne am nächsten wochenende wieder spielen
[ame="http://vimeo.com/31918385"]The Beauty of Mud (4000 fps) on Vimeo[/ame]
mit´m klavier







*aber dann *fiel mir das wieder ein
*ab 3:30*
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26099078"]The Punisher - Mont Sainte Anne world cup 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]

so ich hab meinen job getan
ich geh jetzt auf die couch und dann auf´s rad
und dann
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (29. November 2012)

wie bitte schön soll ich den arbeiten wenn ich bis 11 schlafe und um 11:30 schon wieder aufs Bike muss?!



geht klar Jojo.


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2012)

oh shit
ich darf echt nciht auf die couch hinterher sprüh ich immer so vor ideen
vergesst das langeweilervideo da oben

nehmt lieber das

und das 
(immer wieder gut)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23684494"]661 Gravity Enduro at Ae Forest - Corner Carnage on Vimeo[/ame]

so!

nun nehm ich mir vier tage frei von hier
hab ich verdient
cu


----------



## Chefkocher (29. November 2012)

Na toll, prima Saisonabschluss.....gestriger Nightride endetete mit Kahnbeinbruch....schöner roter Gips....jetzt kann es von mir aus Winter werden und schneien ohne Ende 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2012)

du armer...wärste mal bei uns mitgefahren..schöne ruhige runde mit netten leuten, ohne streß und schöne trails...

alles gute und gute besserung...

hab gestern schon in die runde gesprochen, es fehlt noch der nightride mit bier und wurst nachher...

da müssen wir dringend abhilfe schaffen...


----------



## brcrew (29. November 2012)

och nöööhööö.. alles gute und schnelle genesung!


----------



## Totoxl (29. November 2012)

Gute Besserung. Kahnbein ist ätzend, hatte ich auch schon. Schön wie Daumen und Zeigefinger eingegipst sind


----------



## Chefkocher (29. November 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Gute Besserung. Kahnbein ist ätzend, hatte ich auch schon. Schön wie Daumen und Zeigefinger eingegipst sind



Also nen Daumeneinschluss habe ich auch, Zeigefinger "noch relativ frei". Kahnbein scheint nach den Röntgenenaufnahmen nicht komplett durch zu sein, wohl eher nen Haarriss...genaue Erkenntnisse soll ein MRT am Montag ergeben. Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert? OP und/oder Gips?

  @Enduro+brcrew
Besten dank für die Genesungswünsche...rockt die Nächte für mich mit


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. November 2012)

brauch man überhaupt ein Kahnbein? Trotzdem gute Genesung, auf das Du schnell wieder aufs Bike kommst.


----------



## brcrew (29. November 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> brauch man überhaupt ein Kahnbein?..



 
...das brauch man nur zum arbeiten.. für dich uninteressant!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (29. November 2012)

Ist schon nein wenig her, ich meine auch angebrochen, aber 6 Wochen hatte ich den Gips.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. November 2012)

gute besserung chefkocher,,kahnbein ?? ,,,ich habe mich damals für fliegenbein  entschieden ..das geht nicht kaputt ..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. November 2012)

Och Chefkocher, was machst du denn für Sachen..., gute Besserung!!!


----------



## diddie40 (29. November 2012)

gute besserung auch von mir, auf das du bald wieder auf dem bike sitzt.


----------



## diddie40 (29. November 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hab gestern schon in die runde gesprochen, es fehlt noch der nightride mit bier und wurst nachher...
> 
> da müssen wir dringend abhilfe schaffen...


 
ne kiste bier würde ich mal in die runde schmeißen, habe ja bald geburtstag


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. November 2012)

damit ist die wichtigste sache schon geklärt,,,brauchen nur noch einen termin,, @Enduro
termin ? @diddie
wann ist bald ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2012)

Da ich samstags ja arbeiten mus wäre für mich nur der Samstag interessant...mein Vorschlag wäre der 8.12. Ein Termin für mich...können dann bei mir grillen, grill bereite ich dann vor...wurst nen Euro und ab dafür...


----------



## scott-bussi (29. November 2012)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> brauch man überhaupt ein Kahnbein? Trotzdem gute Genesung, auf das Du schnell wieder aufs Bike kommst.



"Eier, wir brauchen Eier!"
Das ist ein Kahn.
Ob man den braucht?
Keine Ahnung!!

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## rigger (29. November 2012)

Gute Besserung Chefkocher!!! Wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. November 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Da ich samstags ja arbeiten mus wäre für mich nur der Samstag interessant...mein Vorschlag wäre der 8.12. Ein Termin für mich...können dann bei mir grillen, grill bereite ich dann vor...wurst nen Euro und ab dafür...


Das, höhrt sich Gut an würde glatt dafür noch mal dieses Jahr mein Radel aus den Keller holen!!! Bringe dann Glühwein mit Schuß mit,den kann ich gut mixen der kommt besser wie der Kaffee in Frankreich!!! Da brauch der kleine TB nur eine Tasse voll und schon will er ins Bett und ich habe meine Ruhe, wo kann ich mich anmelden Enduro, los sag schon wwwoooo!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (30. November 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Na toll, prima Saisonabschluss.....gestriger Nightride endetete mit Kahnbeinbruch....schöner roter Gips



oh cheffi, das is ja blöd.
gute besserung
in wikipedia stand das hier:
"Kahnbeinbrüche entstehen am häufigsten durch einen Sturz, der mit einer ausgestreckten Hand. Besonders gefährdet sind Personen, die aus einer Höhe fallen oder Stürze mit einem Zweirad. (Meist wird hierbei die Hand unnatürlich überstreckt)"

bist du etwa gestürzt? mit dem rad?
ach du kacke
hoffentlich hast du dir nicht weh getan

roter gips?
oh backe. hat dich eine frau eingegipst?
da muss man echt aufpassen. aber rot geht ja fast noch.
also dann: gute besserung
und wegen der  farbe mach dir mal keine sorgen, gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## scott-bussi (30. November 2012)

Roter Gips?
Super, das passt doch perfekt zum Session!


----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Da ich samstags ja arbeiten mus wäre für mich nur der Samstag interessant...mein Vorschlag wäre der 8.12. Ein Termin für mich...können dann bei mir grillen, grill bereite ich dann vor...wurst nen Euro und ab dafür...


 
8.12. ist super, ne Woche später könnte ich auch. mein geburtstag liegt dazwischen. wenn das wetter am 8.12. sau schlecht sein sollte, könnte man ja auf den 15. ausweichen.


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2012)

jo, sobald die last minute termine wieder funktionieren stelle ich nen termin rein...


----------



## ricobra50 (30. November 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Also nen Daumeneinschluss habe ich auch, Zeigefinger "noch relativ frei". Kahnbein scheint nach den Röntgenenaufnahmen nicht komplett durch zu sein, wohl eher nen Haarriss...genaue Erkenntnisse soll ein MRT am Montag ergeben. Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert? OP und/oder Gips?
> 
> @Enduro+brcrew
> Besten dank für die Genesungswünsche...rockt die Nächte für mich mit



     Chefkocher Alles gute  ( das dauert lange)


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2012)

ich kann keine termine eingeben  

kann das mal einer von euch probieren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2012)

funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.
wäre 17:00 ok?
Fleisch bringt jeder selber mit?
Was ist mit Senf, Brötchen, Säfte?


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2012)

wenn wir nen termin einstellen können und sich die leute fix anmelden kann ich gern würstchen und brot und senf besorgen...

dafür ist natürlich wichtig zu wissen wer kommt...

was für säfte brauchst du denn diddie???? die sollen doch beim nightride in stömen als schweiß fließen


----------



## schlabberkette (30. November 2012)

hey chefkocher
das ist doch scheixxe
und dann auch noch beim nightride...
gute und schnelle genesung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich war gestern auch auf nightride
ALLEINE!!!!! uuuuaaaahhhhhhh
mit nur einem kleinen teelicht auf´m helm
und dann stand er da im lichterschein......
tb: ich glaub ich hab den blinden jack gesehen...uuuuaaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. November 2012)

dat isser,,der blinde jack,,,die toten augen von coesfeld,,,hatte er seinen kumpel den schwarzen abt oder den zinker dabei ??die gehen dort immer mit ihrem hund   baskerville spazieren.


----------



## schlabberkette (30. November 2012)

irgendwer war noch dabei
ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob´s der zinker oder der abt war
als der typ in das indische tuch schnäuzte
erzählte er mir nebenbei was neues von hexer
boah, dadurch war ich natürlich etwas abgelenkt und erschrak
denn da war plötzlich der mann im hintergrund
es war vermutlich der unheimliche mönch, der sich heimtückisch hinter diesem grabstein versteckt hielt:



richtig was los in den zöösfelder wäldern......uuuuaaaahhhhh


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Dezember 2012)

Boah, da is man mal eben kurz auf Weihnachnachsfeihher unnn schonn shcreibben alle wie veruckt hier im Forhum herhummmm. *hicks*
puah war das anstrengend ...


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Dezember 2012)

coesfeld ist uns zu scary
wir fahren jetzt spontan innen teuto
11.30 bocketal


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2012)

ihr hab es gut...teuto is aber auch scary, nebel, nasses laub, menschen mit hunden und das alles um 8.00 uhr morgens... ich war schon im wald, allerdings ohne bike nur mit laufschuhen....


----------



## diddie40 (1. Dezember 2012)

kann heute leider nicht biken, gestern kleiner stock groß0e wirkung, schaltauge kaputt, schaltwerkkäfig kaputt, teile sind schon bestellt, kommen aber erst nächsre woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (1. Dezember 2012)

Shit 11:30 schaff ich nich mehr


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Dezember 2012)

Tja Diddie, das hätte ich Dir alles mitbringen können zu sofort.


----------



## diddie40 (1. Dezember 2012)

du hast ein schaltauge für´s froggy rumliegen? hatte gestern einen moment überlegt dich anzurufen, hielt es aber für sehr unwarscheinlich, dass du das hast, sorry, nächste mal werde ich dich als erstes kontakten


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Dezember 2012)

Ist morgen jemand im Teuto unterwegs? Würde gerne ein bischen biken. So gg. 11:00.
Kein Termin?


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2012)

ich könnte...11.00 ist gut..kommste vorbei??? oder wenn noch wer will treffpunkt bocketal???


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2012)

Morgens
             06:00 Uhr3 °C  (-1 °C)         





              vergesst nicht einen schneemann zu bauen,,dass macht total spaß,,
3.  Schneeflöckchen, Du deckst uns die Trails  zu,
dann  schlafen sie sicher in himmlischer Ruh
4.  Schneeflöckchen, Weißröckchen, komm zu uns ins Bocketal,
dann  baun wir den Schneemann und werfen den Ball.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avid49 (1. Dezember 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich könnte...11.00 ist gut..kommste vorbei??? oder wenn noch wer will treffpunkt bocketal???



.......ich bin dann auch dabei......umme elve


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Dezember 2012)

Dann bin ich nich dabei! 
Nee Werner, war ein Witz. Auf dich müssen wir neuerdings ja immer warten!

Wenn das Wetter nicht total mies ist komme ich. Bocketal oder bei Christoph??


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2012)

Bocketal, da weiß jeder wo das ist und falls noch wer will ist das sicherer...


----------



## ricobra50 (1. Dezember 2012)

Heute war es wieder eine tolle Runde in Teuto


----------



## avid49 (1. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Dann bin ich nich dabei!
> Nee Werner, war ein Witz. Auf dich müssen wir neuerdings ja immer warten!
> 
> Wenn das Wetter nicht total mies ist komme ich. Bocketal oder bei Christoph??



ich sach nur,die Technik muss stimmen....nich wa!!


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Dezember 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Heute war es wieder eine tolle Runde in Teuto



richi
das lag aber nur an deinen guten reflekten 

enduro
im teuto war´s heut mittag sowas von gar nicht scary
kein nebel
kein nasses laub
keine menschen mit hunden
sowas gibt´s wohl nur um 8 uhr morgens
wenn man sich mit laufschuhen in den wald traut...


----------



## ricobra50 (1. Dezember 2012)

reflekten


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. Dezember 2012)

Das heist doch Reflektoren 

Ich schau mal, ob ich mich morgen früh aus dem Bett quälen kann. Wenn das Wetter aber so bleibt wie jetzt, bleib ich hier.


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2012)

Von oben ist es trocken, der Himmel sieht gut aus...wer kommt nu?


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Dezember 2012)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2012)

Guuuuut.....bocketal um 11...


----------



## avid49 (2. Dezember 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Heute war es wieder eine tolle Runde in Teuto



Ich wollte wohl auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Dezember 2012)

man haben wir ein glück mit dem wetter gehabt,,um 11°° start und dann 3 stunden vollgas,,,der avid ganz ohne panne und schnell wie immer,,,der enduro mit 6,7 kg weniger auf der waage  ist in seinem  windschatten und der scotti tritt locker mit,,schöne tour heute,,schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte,,,,


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2012)

Jo teuto, genau so war das... schön im Dreck gespielt


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Dezember 2012)

für  dienstag stehen schon 9 krieger des lichts auf dem zettel,,,hammer,,,,um nicht ganz unbewaffnet zu kommen habe ich mir die lezyne xl super drive beim chrisxrossi bestellt,,,im james bond koffer mit allem zick und sogar zack,,,die hat mich in der letzten woche echt überzeugt,,,


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2012)

Flakscheinwerfer


----------



## Totoxl (2. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> für  dienstag stehen schon 9 krieger des lichts auf dem zettel,,,hammer,,,,um nicht ganz unbewaffnet zu kommen habe ich mir die lezyne xl super drive beim chrisxrossi bestellt,,,im james bond koffer mit allem zick und sogar zack,,,die hat mich in der letzten woche echt überzeugt,,,





Teuto Biker schrieb:


> heute nightride teil 2,,,heeeerlich,,,,viele lumen und lux bringen sicherheit,,,ganz klar,,,aber auf keinen fall mehr spaß,,,,mit etwas mehr als einem teelicht am lenker wird man sensibler und bekommt viel mehr eindrücke vom nightride mit ,,,,ist zumindest meine persönliche meinung.....wenn ich den wald ausleute wie einen fußballplatz ist ein teil vom eigentlichen nightride verloren,,,,dann kann  ich auch bei tag fahren,,,,wir hatten hier mal ein testride mit einigen lupine lampen im wert von 500-800 euro,,,,,tolles licht,,,,war aber kein richtiger nightride mehr,,,taghell ,,,
> so sehe ich das zumindest



Teuto, im Internet geht nichts verloren. Was ist da jetzt los?


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Dezember 2012)

flakscheinwerfer ???? 500 lumen jungs,,,,500 nicht 1500....super drive xl,,,500-350-175 lumen,,in 3 stufen,,,wie man es gerade braucht..reden wir von der gleichen lampe ?

http://www.bike24.net/p139442.html?gpo=156305


----------



## Totoxl (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte nur ärgern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Dezember 2012)

hier waren die Lichter auch schon alle an:


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Dezember 2012)

es schneit,,,,es schneit in teutonia,,,,für morgen winterreifen aufziehen,,,,,ich werde vorn den maxxis loipen star  aufziehen und hinten einen schwalbe icebear catcher...das muss reichen...


----------



## ricobra50 (3. Dezember 2012)

Teuto -was ist mit schneeketten


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Dezember 2012)

Muß ich mein Trailstar-Räumschild montieren??
Zieht man Spikereifen nur vorne oder nur hinten oder an beiden Rädern auf??


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Dezember 2012)

nee scotti ,,hinten und vorne reicht,,nur hinten oder nur vorne wäre übertrieben,,,
entscheide am besten selber,,


----------



## enduro pro (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin für morgen leider raus.... muss morgen langer arbeiten, Workshop nach Feierabend....

Wie sieht es denn mit Samstag aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nee scotti ,,hinten und vorne reicht,,nur hinten oder nur vorne wäre übertrieben,,,
> entscheide am besten selber,,



Das ist doch gar kein richtiger Schnee, bei so ein bisschen Belag kann man locker noch mit Schwalbe Table Top fahren.

Aber das Wetter sieht gerade so richtig ScheiXXe aus. Das Räumschild habe ich schon wieder weg geräumt. Ich überlege aber Flossen und Schnorchel aus dem Keller zu holen.

(Sollen wir wirklich morgen fahren?? Wenn es wieder den ganzen Tag regnet werde ich es mir evtl. auch sparen.)


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Dezember 2012)

regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt morgen abend laut wetter.de bei 91%,am donnerstag nur bei 20 %.
wenn morgen jemand fährt bin ich dabei,,,am donnerstag aber auch...


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Dezember 2012)

91% nur, na da könnte es ja deutlich schlimmer sein...

Donnerstag 20% Regen, 80% Schnee?


----------



## enduro pro (3. Dezember 2012)

Mittwoch soll es den ganzen Tag schneien  teuto im weißen Kleid...


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Dezember 2012)

TB im weissen Kleid??
Das muss ich sehen!


----------



## avid49 (3. Dezember 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Ich bin für morgen leider raus.... muss morgen langer arbeiten, Workshop nach Feierabend....
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit Samstag aus???




......dann kann ich die Lampe in Hause lassen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> TB im weissen Kleid??
> Das muss ich sehen!



sieht kacke aus,,glaub es mir,,aber hier jemand dem ein  weisses kleid gut steht,,,,neue ideen für den nächsten nightride werden dort geboren,,,uuuaaahhh
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N5OhNplEd4&feature=g-logo"]Extremely Scary Ghost Elevator Prank in Brazil - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (3. Dezember 2012)

Geiles Video...wusste nicht das der FB schon wieder Leute erschreckt...


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Dezember 2012)

Kenne ich! hab ich schon auf Fratzenbook verlinkt, aber echt gut!


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Dezember 2012)

Wetter ist mir egal, ich bin am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (4. Dezember 2012)

Jawoll, der Christian ist n richtiger Kerl, so muss das!

Wetter ist mir auch egal, ich bin morgen nicht am Start. Aber Donnerstag könnt ich wohl. Aber erst wenns dunkel ist. Vorher trau ich mich nicht in den Wald.


----------



## diddie40 (4. Dezember 2012)

heute soll´s doch recht schön werden, die sonne wird zu sehen sein, deswegen drehe ich gleich ne runde, heute abend wird´s wohl echt ungemütlich, so mit graupelschauer und so, aber ihr werdet bestimmt euren spaß haben

mit ein wenig glück können wir samstag den ersten snownightride machen.


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Dezember 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Wetter ist mir auch egal, ich bin morgen nicht am Start. Aber Donnerstag könnt ich wohl. Aber erst wenns dunkel ist. Vorher trau ich mich nicht in den Wald.



Ist klar, die Spezies der Studenten sieht man selten bei Tageslicht! Viel zu früh zum Aufstehen!


----------



## ricobra50 (4. Dezember 2012)

Heute -ich bin noch nicht sicher ?


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Dezember 2012)

Heute 18:00, aber wo?
Wenn wäre doch ein geteerter Parkplatz schön. 
Bikerfreundlich mit Gartenschlauch und Bikewash.


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2012)

was geht denn nun wegen samstag?????

da man ja immer noch keinen termin eintragen kann bitte verbindliche zusagen wer kommen möchte...


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Dezember 2012)

Mist, Samstag kann ich leider nicht!!
War davon ausgegangen dass wir Sonntag fahren und habe mir daher einen Termin auf Samstag gelegt


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2012)

teutowetter-update...

es regnet wie aus kübeln...


----------



## brcrew (4. Dezember 2012)

ich wollte ursprünglich auch den teuto erhellen, aber aufgrund des wetters mach ich nen gepflegten rückzieher..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2012)

habt ihr wirklich nur angst vor dem wetter ??? oder vor kleinen mädchen in weissen kleidern ???  uuuaaaaahhhhh
scary teuto,,,,on bocketal elm street,,,bis gleich,,,,uuuaahh


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2012)

ich seh schon, das wird die nacht der reitenden leichen  oder anders gesagt, ein zombi fährt den tannenDH, auch ein scary film...wenn ihr länger unterwegs sein solltet kann ich auch so ab 20.00 noch ein "radler" anbieten, da hab ich noch ne kiste stehen


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich gebe es zu, ich bin ein Weichei, aber besondes widrige Umstände zwingen mich leider dazu, den heutigen Abend auf dem schönen, warmen, trockenen Sofa zu verbringen. Ich bin untröstlich!!!

 @Enduro
das muß aber eine sehr lange Runde werden! Und morgens um 8:00 eine Flasche Radler pfui Deibel. Dann schon lieber Pils mit Kaffee!!


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin !!
Bei mir wirds heute auch nix. Muss morgen früh um 3 Uhr malochen...
Nächste mal bin ich dabei.


Viel Spass 
          Heiko


----------



## ricobra50 (4. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> habt ihr wirklich nur angst vor dem wetter ??? oder vor kleinen mädchen in weissen kleidern ???  uuuaaaaahhhhh
> scary teuto,,,,on bocketal elm street,,,bis gleich,,,,uuuaahh



Ich bin raus -Teuto angst und geld habe ich nie gehabt


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2012)

scotty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (4. Dezember 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> scotty



Wer von uns beiden muß denn noch arbeiten?? 
Ich sitzte schon ganz entspannt auf dem Sofa!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2012)

und ich ganz entspannt vorm PC, das ist auch nicht so tragisch


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Dezember 2012)

Ganz entspannt ist guuuuut!!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2012)

na, so entspannt wie es halt grad so geht


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2012)

so zerbomt und matschig habe ich den teuto noch nicht gesehen,,zumindest was man so im schneeregen erkennen konnte,,wahrscheinlich war am wochenende der weltcup der vollernter in den teuto mountains,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2012)

überzeugt euch selbst,,,sonntag 11°°,,parkplatz dörenthe


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht es aus mit Nightride am Donnerstag?
Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort?
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Dezember 2012)

ich bin dort,,,,,gleicher ort,,,,,,,


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Dezember 2012)

war natürlich etwas feucht heute, aber trotzdem super. 
Wir wurden sogar noch kontrolliert ob auch wirklich unsere Autos auf dem Parkplatz sind. Wenn die Kontrolleure schon nicht mit dem Bike vorbei schauen, dann bringt wenigstens Glühwein und warme Decken mit.
Wie wärs mit Donnerstag mal hier??


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2012)

diddie, samstag streichen wir mal...vielleicht ein anderes mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. Dezember 2012)

Ersatztermin f. Samstag:
Donnerstag 18:00, Bocketal, wenn das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2012)

ich muß leider bis 20.00 arbeiten...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Dezember 2012)

@chrisxrossi
hast du den  frostschutz für das gabelöl schon bestellt ???
wenn nicht dann bestell mir bitte doch die beheizten pedale und lenkergriffe mit..


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Dezember 2012)

wolltest Du nicht einen beheizten Sattel gegen Hämorriden? Sollte doch als Geschenk verpackt werden. Für wen der wohl ist?


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2012)

dafür hat er doch den lammfellüberzug für den sattel bestellt, damit das gehänge schön warm bleibt...

die schaltzuginnenbeleuchtung soll als zubehörteil recht beliebt sein oder auch die kettenheizung, die den verschleiß der kette im winter deutlich reduziert...ich weiß bloß nicht wo ich die 10kg propangasflasche unterbringen soll


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Dezember 2012)

Im Häkelrucksack aus Merinowolle!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2012)

ich hatte schon an einen anhänger gedacht, da kann ich dann auch die 12V/70A autobatterie für die beleuchtung unterbringen


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Dezember 2012)

Da bin ich schon weiter! Habe mir in China eine Brennstoffzelle für die Jackentasche bestellt.
Damit werde ich im dunklen Wald die Sonne aufgehen lassen!!


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Dezember 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich hatte schon an einen anhänger gedacht, da kann ich dann auch die 12V/70A autobatterie für die beleuchtung unterbringen



Wie so was habt ihr noch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (5. Dezember 2012)

ich hatte da eher an einen kleinen reaktor für die schuhsohle gedacht, der wärmt auch gleich noch den körper durch


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Dezember 2012)

ich fühle mich nicht ernst genommen !! warum ist das so ??? 
möchte morgen noch jemand mit ? es geht zum workshop "wir einzelkinder,einmal mamas liebling immer mamas liebling ?" wir werden unseren muttis was schönes stricken ,leckeren tee trinken und weihnachtslieder singen.
die räume sind extra stark beheizt !


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Dezember 2012)

??


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Dezember 2012)

??
ach die uhrzeit scotti,,sorry,,,15°°


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Dezember 2012)

?? ??


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Dezember 2012)

?? ??
15°° strickzeug wird gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. Dezember 2012)

Wer kommt denn morgen um 18:00 mit?? 
Bitte laut hier rufen und dann hier herein schreiben!


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. Dezember 2012)

HIER!!!

Hey, ich kann kein Wort nur aus Großbuchstaben schreiben. So eine Schweinerei!

edit: Ah, ich kann nicht NUR EIN Wort in Großbuchstaben schreiben! Jugend forscht... wobei ich auch nicht mehr so jugendlich bin... 
Aber ich glaube, ich weiche von Thema ab.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Dezember 2012)

ich auch,,,,,,,NUR EIN,,,,,ich auch,,,,morgen


----------



## jojo2 (6. Dezember 2012)

mann
das war gestern einer der schönsten tage für mich im wald
schnee und sonne. ich hab mich gar nicht mehr eingekricht  - ich hoffe, ihr hattet ebenfalls grund zum feiern 

heute sollte es ja auch sonnig werden, hier ist es allewrdings ziemlich trübe
da ihr ibbenbürener heute ja wohl im dunkeln fahrt, 
solltet ihr ein paar wuppertaler mitnehmen,
denen strahlt die sonne aus dem hintern, sachte karsten 

nich schön aber selten:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/54361259"]Gravityless on Vimeo[/ame]

cu!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Dezember 2012)

Jojo..., schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen!!!

Das Video..., gehts dem Typen gut? Der macht einen Purzelbaum eine Wiese runter um dann mit seinem Steißbein kleine Löcher in den Boden zu stantzen? Aua!

Im Moment scheint mir die Sonne leider nirgends raus..., ich hab so viel zu tun und war das letzte mal am Sonntag bei unschönem Wetter aufm Rad. Weiss garnicht mehr wie das geht.

Dieses Wochenende solls aber was werden! ich bin da guter Dinge.


----------



## jojo2 (6. Dezember 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Das Video..., gehts dem Typen gut? Der macht einen Purzelbaum eine Wiese runter um dann mit seinem Steißbein kleine Löcher in den Boden zu stantzen? Aua!



ich denke
waldarbeiter
knochenjob



schulte69 schrieb:


> Im Moment scheint mir die Sonne leider nirgends raus..., ich hab so viel zu tun und war das letzte mal am Sonntag bei unschönem Wetter aufm Rad. Weiss garnicht mehr wie das geht.
> 
> Dieses Wochenende solls aber was werden! ich bin da guter Dinge.



oh kagge
ich glaub, darüber muss man mal
ach
lad mich mal zum wochenende zum radfahren 
in die wuppertaler gegend ein

ich hab das zwar jetzt nicht mit der familie hier abgesprochen,
aber wenm ich keine schneefräse auf der autobahn brauche, 
komme ich, und dann geht die sonne auf
(schaiße, 
durfte ich das jetzt schreiben?)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Dezember 2012)

Haha! Ich freu mich drauf! Ich meld mich morgen einfach mal. Dann wissen wir mehr wegen der Fräse...

Die Sonne scheint!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

wo sind denn jetzt die hüter des lichts ???
jemand um 18°° dabei ?? das wetter ist der hammer !!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

oder am sonntag im hellen ???
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13614


----------



## ricobra50 (6. Dezember 2012)

Donnerstag 18:00, Bocketal, wenn das Wetter mitspielt![/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Dezember 2012)

Für mich bleibts dabei. Nehm um 17:00 Uhr den Zug und bin spätestens um 6 im Bocketal.


----------



## ricobra50 (6. Dezember 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> donnerstag 18:00, bocketal, wenn das wetter mitspielt!
> 
> Ich bin dabei


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich natürlich auch!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

jawooooollllllllllll,,,der schneefall muss ja mal aufhören und dann wird die temperatur auch auf -10° oder noch wärmer steigen....bis gleich..


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Dezember 2012)

Schnee hört auf, Temperatur über -10°.
ScheiXXe ich habe gerade das Räumschild ins Auto gepackt und die Bikeklamotten aus echtem Robbenfell( Oooooooooooohhhhhhh, Aufschrei! ) aus dem Schrank geholt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

war nur ein scherz scotti,,,,es schneit immer noch volle kanne und es sind immer noch -15,6 °....hast also alles richtig gemacht...


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Dezember 2012)

O.k.! Hast Du Single Malt im Trinkrucksack?

Was passt eigentlich besser? Grappa oder Whisky?

Glühwein ist doch was für Pussy`s


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

und absolute helmpflicht !!!! seit heute mittag brechen im ganzen teuto ,auf grund der schneelast ,äste und oft auch ganze bäume..
empfehlung des abends:
BIG PEAT,,,,,lecker,,


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Dezember 2012)

Manchmal entgleisen auch ganze Gesichtszüge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (6. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spaß euch teutonischen Ritter der Dunkelheit !!

Etwas verspätet aber dennoch von Herzen, Besten Dank an alle für die netten Genesungswünsche!!

Kurze Update:
Das gestrige MRT hat nun glücklicherweise ergeben, dass mein Kahnbein doch wohl nicht gebrochen ist....dafür aber die Speiche  (genaue Diagnose: Distale Radiusfraktur des Processus styloideus radii mit Gelenkseinwirkung) 

Soll aber deutlich schneller und unkomplizierter als der vermutete Kahnbeinbruch sein. Es wurden 5 Wochen Gips (1 Woche schon geschafft ;-) veranschlagt. Damit wäre ich, wenn alles gut verheilt und mit Krankengymn., schon Anfang Januar wieder auf dem Bike....ich sehne dem verrückten Haufen im Teutonsichen Gebirgsmassiv schon jetzt entgegen ;-)

Kepp on rollin'


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Dezember 2012)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch teutonischen Ritter der Dunkelheit !!
> 
> Etwas verspätet aber dennoch von Herzen, Besten Dank an alle für die netten Genesungswünsche!!
> 
> ...





Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wie du den immensen Trainingsrückstand aufholen willst, aber wenn ihr beim nächsten mal Kuchen, kaffee und Glühwein mitbringt, fahren wir evtl. etwas langsamer!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Dezember 2012)

der scotty spricht von trainingsrückstand...welchen er wohl meint??? (seinen  )

ja, das macht keinen spaß mit gips zu hause und alle anderen spielen im schnee...aber tröste dich, ich muß auch noch arbeiten und komme erst heim wenn die "ritter des lichts" heim kommen


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

formel für den nightride :

-2°>+2°x2
(bei -2° ist der fahrspaß gegenüber +2° doppelt so groß)

schöner harter waldboden der glitzert wie eine bordelltür,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Dezember 2012)

Woher weiß er das mit der Bordelltür nur??

Ach egal, war total klasse heute im Wald! 
Schön kalt, keine Pannen, hell genug,
Der Waldboden hat geglitzert wie eine Bordelltür ...















... es war nur extrem laut heute im Wald!!


----------



## ricobra50 (6. Dezember 2012)

Teuto-Makula mattata hatte angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

nee,,,dem war nur kalt,,rahmenheizung ist bestellt,,,,
sorry scotti,,,der lüfter von der pedal/griffheizung hatte eine kleine unwucht,,,aber der brcrew  war früher mal pedal/griffheizungsmonteur,der macht das wieder fetich..
dann schnurrt es wieder wie eine südafrikanische antilope..


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Dezember 2012)

Hach ne war das schön. Wie Teuto schon sagt, es glitzerte und glänzte wie sein Barbie Traumhaus. Bah, wie schön!


----------



## brcrew (6. Dezember 2012)

es schallert immer noch in meinen ohren. der nervige ton will nicht weggehen!
war hammer und nicht so kalt wie es aussah..


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Dezember 2012)

ich höre da was,mimimimimimimimimi...mi..mimi..mimimimimimimimimim....mimimimi
mimimimimimimimimi...mi..mimi..mimimimimimimimimim....mim...
mimimimimimimimimi...mi..mimi..mimimimimimimi....mimim....mim
mimimimimimimimimi...mi..mimi..mimimimimimimimimim....mim
hatte aber den vorteil das man berg runter nicht bremsen musste.
mimimimimimimimimi...mi..mimi..mimimimimimimimimim....mim


----------



## diddie40 (7. Dezember 2012)

sonne und alleine im wald, war echt schön heute.
wie sieht´s morgen aus. auch morgen soll die sonne für uns scheinen, jemand lust so gegen 11:00, 12:00 uhr zu biken?

musste mir ja ein neues schaltwerk kaufen, habe mir ein shimano shadow plus gekauft. ist echt mal was neues, was sinn macht. selbst auf dem tannen-dh kein kettengeklapper mehr, super


----------



## jojo2 (7. Dezember 2012)

nach den aktuellen wetterprognosen
ist morgen eine gute uznd übermorgen eine sehr schlechte wahl
ich werde auf jeden fall auch morgen fahren,
aber wegen eines defekten wagens bleibt uns nur noch einer und
wird vielleicht anderweitig gebraucht...

sollte ich aber morgen ab ca 11 ein auto zur verfügung haben, meld ich mich noch mal und fahr endlich mal wieder mit dir 
menno!
 wuppertal fällt also dieses wochende für mich flach
es sei denn die wettervorhersager versagen wieder
und schreiben dann 
was interessiert mich mein geschätz von gestern...?!


----------



## diddie40 (7. Dezember 2012)

das schlechte wetter soll doch erst sonntag nachmittag kommen, denke mal, dass ich sonntag auch fahren werde, dafür, dass es heute eigentlich 10cm schnee geben sollte, war´s doch sehr schön


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Dezember 2012)

ich hatte heute hier auf den kettentrails meinen zweiten nightride
im schnee
herrlich!!

wieviel zentimeter schnee liegen denn so auf den trails im teuto rum?


----------



## Papa-Joe (7. Dezember 2012)

Gesterns wars stellenweise Schneefrei und teilweise hatte es so 3 - 4cm. Dürfte aber nach heute einiges mehr geworden sein.
 @diddie40: Morgen um 11:00 oder 12:00 bin ich dabei! Sag einfach mal ne Zeit an.


----------



## diddie40 (7. Dezember 2012)

lass uns mal 12:00 absprechen am parkplatz dörenther klippen, würde gerne richtung nasses dreieck fahren 
heute ist nichts an schnee dazu gekommen
wir hatten sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (7. Dezember 2012)

Oh, schade. Dann ist das wohl alles in Steinfurt gelandet, da gings Zeitweise ganz schön rund.

Aber cool, 12:00 Uhr an den Klippen. Licht lasse ich mal zu hause


----------



## diddie40 (7. Dezember 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13618


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Dezember 2012)

viel spass euch im teuto!!
wir sparen spritkosten und drehen hier ne runde...


----------



## diddie40 (8. Dezember 2012)

schade, aber euch auch viel spaß


----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2012)

ja genau 
allen viel spass


----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2012)

@schulte69 
danke für die aufnahmen
habe sie verarbeitet - sind das beste


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut! Freut mich, bekommt man davon etwas zu sehen?


----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2012)

jo läuft schon
(ich wollt ja nur, dass alle das mitkriegen
und du natürlich auch)


----------



## ricobra50 (8. Dezember 2012)

Heute war es wieder eine tolle Runde in Teuto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2012)

so mein neustes video habt ihr gesehen,
dann guckt mal das hier an
und klickt zwischendurch mal rein
http://skateeverydamnday2.nikeskateboarding.com/en_US/video


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Dezember 2012)

Puah, ich weiÃ ja wie ihr alle um meinen Dabbel-Babbel-SchlÃ¼ssel getrauert habt.
Dieses arme kleine, aber unverschÃ¤mt teure Ding(Ã¼ber 15â¬ ), das nach der teutonischen AbschluÃfahrt einfach so verschwunden ist

Alles habe ich danach abgesucht. Alle Mitfahrer wurden befragt, aber dieses miese kleine DreckstÃ¼ck hat sich erfolgreich allen Nachforschungen entzogen.

Ha ha bis heute abend! Um 21:30 habe ich es in der Tasche einer Sweatjacke wiedergefunden!! (keine Ahnung wann und warum ich die Jacke zuletzt anhatte)

TÃ¤tÃ¤!!!!  Yippi!! Freu!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Dezember 2012)

Freut mich zu hören, mein Kollege verdächtigt mich in der Firma auch immer, ich hab seine Sachen verlegt. Der ist 53 und findet SEINE Sachen dann auch immer dort wo ER sie hingelegt hat


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Tätä!!!!  Yippi!! Freu!!



YEAHHH, HAMMER, COOL, FREU, MEGA, GEILO, PARTY!!!!!!


  @schulte69
ist aber ganz normal das ältere menschen dazu neigen senil und vergesslich zu werden....siehe hier: 





scott-bussi schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wann und warum ich die Jacke zuletzt anhatte)


aber wie es geht, andere zu verdächtigen.......das vergessen sie nicht


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Sweatjacke wiedergefunden!! (keine Ahnung wann und warum ich die Jacke zuletzt anhatte)
> 
> Tätä!!!!  Yippi!! Freu!!



da kann ich dir helfen scotti ,,,die hattest du zum letzten mal an als wir beiden in das nette etablissement gegangen sind das eine eingangstür besitzt die wie der waldboden beim nightride im winterlichen teuto glitzert..du hattest die jacke an weil dir kalt war...bitte


----------



## diddie40 (8. Dezember 2012)

aber warum hat er da den dämpfereinstellschlüssel eingesteckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (8. Dezember 2012)

ah, nach dem motto:" ich hab´einen double barrel"


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Dezember 2012)

er dachte das wäre der schlüssel für die glitzernde tür,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2012)

Nee, so war es nicht!


Sondern: Soll ich Dir mal meinen Dabbel Barrel zeigen


Glitzertüren, Glitzertüren, ja da war doch was.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> er dachte das wäre der schlüssel für die glitzernde tür,,,



Son Quatsch Hoffi, da ist doch ein Flaschenöffner dran!!
Das war der einzige Grund!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Dezember 2012)

es hat heute nacht geschneit in teutonia,,,,jetzt regnet/graupelt es,,,treffen oder nicht treffen ? das ist hier die frage ....der schnee ist eher  matschig ,, nicht so schön gefroren  wie donnerstag....
fahren     ja/nein ?


----------



## diddie40 (9. Dezember 2012)

ich hab´kein bock bei dem wetter


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Dezember 2012)

kann ich gut verstehen diddie ...


----------



## brcrew (9. Dezember 2012)

hier regnet es seid einer stunde auch.. ich richte mich aber nach dem tb, da der sonst ohne bike da steht...^^


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Dezember 2012)

ok,,,termin zum biken ist gecancelt,,,,,ist wohl die beste entscheidung,,,lieber heute kneifen und gesund bleiben , dafür in der nächsten woche wieder einen nightride starten...


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2012)

Schade, habe mich auf´s biken gefreut, aber bei dem wetter!
Durfte heute schon Schnee schaufeln, wenigstens etwas Sport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Dezember 2012)

empfehlung des tages für adrenalin junkies auf entzug : tannen-dh mit dem schlitten .....


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2012)

Hab keinen schlitten :-(
Geht auch ein LKW Schlauch?


----------



## brcrew (9. Dezember 2012)

das wär auch ne option! schön mit lecker glühwein und son kram!  wer hat nen schlitten!?


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Dezember 2012)

ein bekannter von mir hat einen schlitten,,,,seine frau fährt jede woche mit ihm darauf...den rufe ich gleich mal  an...
übrigens,,,für alle mit schlechtem gewissen,,,jetzt regnet es richtig,,und das bei -3°,,bäh


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2012)

Bäh, schlimmer geht immer!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Dezember 2012)

fast wie selber fahren,,
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25211
wer hätte gedacht das unsere sprüngchen anderen bikern noch mehr spaß machen wie uns selber....


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Dezember 2012)

scotty, Du brauchst ein Treckerschlauch


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2012)

Schönen Dank auch
Aber du meinst bestimmt diese kleinen Rasenmähertrecker, oder?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Dezember 2012)

Scotti, der Tannen DH..., ist das der, den wir zusammen nach dem kettenrace runter sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2012)

Äääähhhhhmmmm, keine Ahnung!!

Kann aber sein. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich da Saskia vor mir und habe mich unbeliebt gemacht, weil ich so dicht aufgefahren bin.
Wenn das, ne warte mal, Kettenrace war in COE! Tannen DH ist im Teuto!!

Was ich sagen wollte irgendwann sind wir da schon mal zusammen runter


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Dezember 2012)

na klar meine ich die ganz kleinen Rasenmäher, was denkst Du denn.


----------



## brcrew (9. Dezember 2012)

meintest du nicht die hier?^^


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Dezember 2012)

ok,,da sind wir der erkältung ja noch mal von der grippe gesprungen,,,,oder wie man so sagt,,,sie bekommt aber eine andere chance,,,,mittwoch 17°° nightride,,,treffpunkt per pn....


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Dezember 2012)

nicht ganz so groß


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Dezember 2012)

Ja genau, das war der Trail. Erst gerade durch so ne Rinne im Nadelwald, dann rechts weg und am Hang entlang. Steinig, oben direkt ne Stufe..., oder?! Der war schick, aber mitm Restalk vom Sambuca nicht mehr ganz so präsent.

Nimm doch einen Fahrradreifen, das fänd ich mal interessant!




scott-bussi schrieb:


> Äääähhhhhmmmm, keine Ahnung!!
> 
> Kann aber sein. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich da Saskia vor mir und habe mich unbeliebt gemacht, weil ich so dicht aufgefahren bin.
> Wenn das, ne warte mal, Kettenrace war in COE! Tannen DH ist im Teuto!!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2012)

Genau, der ist das
Fahrradreifen ist nicht wirklich neu, so mach ich das eigentlich immer!!
Sogar mit 2 Fahrradreifen, 
und einer Gabel
und einem Rahmen
und einem Lenker
...


----------



## Nico23 (9. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir einer von euch einen kompetenten Händler hier im Raum Osnabrück empfehlen?!

Brauche noch so dies und das...

Danke!


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte ja fast gesagt: wende dich an den chrissxrossi, (ein paar posts weiter oben)

aber du suchst ja einen *kompetenten* Händler!


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube ich meinte doch den ganz großen Treckerreifen


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Dezember 2012)

man merkt es gleich,,dass fest der besinnlichkeit und liebe steht vor der bikekellertür,,,jeder zeigt sich von seiner besten seite ,aus lauter angst am fest der feste nur einen cuba-carbonrahmen oder lenkerhörnchen von 2 danger unter dem tannenbaum zu finden...


----------



## jojo2 (10. Dezember 2012)

... besinnlickeit

dabei ist mir eingefallen, dass ich mit einem aus dem claas imperium zur schule
gegangen bin. der konnte klavier spielen - mannoman! ich glaube der war die vorlage für den mit dem klavier bei den peanuts.

und     @chrisxrossi
meinst du, ich sollte den mal fragen, ob der mal einen
mähdrescherreifenschlauch spendiert? 

ich will ja auch nicht, dass dem scotti was passiert


  ja scotti 
ich war in einer schule


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Dezember 2012)

für alle die nie dort waren und nicht wissen was gemeint ist

*Hauptschule: *
 Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für 50,- Euro. Die Erzeugerkosten betragen 40,- Euro. Berechne den Gewinn!
*Realschule:*
 Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für 50,- Euro. Die Erzeugerkosten betragen 4/5 des Erlöses. Wie hoch ist der Gewinn?
*Gymnasium:*
 Ein Agrarökonom verkauft eine Menge subterraner Feldfrüchte für eine  Menge Geld (G). G hat die Mächtigkeit 50. Für die Elemente aus G gilt: G  ist 1. Die Menge hat die Herstellungskosten (H). H ist um 10 Elemente  weniger mächtig als die Menge G. Zeichnen Sie das Bild der Menge H als  die Tilgungsmenge der Menge G und geben sie die Lösung (L) für die Frage  an: Wie mächtig ist die Gewinnsumme?
*Waldorfschule:*
 Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für 50,- Euro. Die Erzeugerkosten betragen 40,- Euro und der Gewinn 10,- Euro.
Aufgabe: Unterstreiche das Wort Kartoffeln und singe ein Lied dazu


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Dezember 2012)

jetzt sind Sie alle verwirrt


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Dezember 2012)

wieso verwirrt ??
blau  ist übrigens richtig !!
glückwunsch in das saarland....


----------



## enduro pro (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich sich mal ne pommes kost 1,50......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Dezember 2012)

hammer,,,schon wieder richtig,,,blau und 1,50 für ne pommes,,,,,bei studiVZ diskutieren die schon seit 3 tagen über die richtige lösung,,,glückwunsch enduro


----------



## enduro pro (10. Dezember 2012)

Wobei 1,50 nicht stimmt..1,90 kost pommes Schranke...


----------



## jojo2 (10. Dezember 2012)

ich nehm die vegetarische grillplatte
was macht das?

kann die auch gebracht werden?


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Dezember 2012)

gibt es eigentlich eingefleischte vegetarier jojo ?


----------



## jojo2 (10. Dezember 2012)

sach ma tb
gibt vier plus vier sieben
wenn man nicht acht gibt?


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Dezember 2012)

Wenn 4+4=7 ist und Pommes ohne Schranke 1,50 mit Schranke aber 1,90 kosten, gibt´s dann für morgen 18:00 einen Nightride Termin?


----------



## Papa-Joe (10. Dezember 2012)

4+4=7 geht nur für ausreichend kleine vieren!


----------



## diddie40 (10. Dezember 2012)

was habe ich da gerade gehört, mittwoch schneefall, dann in der nacht -15° und am wochenende +6°, wer soll da noch den kartoffelquotienten durch jojo´s bildung teilen und mit scottis schlauch multipliieren, zwischendurch eine pommes schranke für 1,90 für enduro, der doch nur 1,65 ist und das bis mittwoch 18:00,????????????
ich bin raus , muss arbeiten


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Dezember 2012)

das wird mir auch zu kompliziert diddie,,ich komme mit arbeiten,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (11. Dezember 2012)

Also kein nightride diese woche? 
Ist das euer ernst???


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Dezember 2012)

ich hätte morgen zeit,,,aber nur bis 19°°,,,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Dezember 2012)

donnerstag wäre noch besser ,,,  aber auch nur bis vier plus vier wenn man nicht acht gibt


----------



## jojo2 (11. Dezember 2012)

eure sorgen möcht ich haben
klagen auf sauhohem niveau
den rest der woche habe ich erst nach 20uhr15 feierabend.

aber zum glück bin ich mittwochnachmittag auf fortbildung,
da hab ich dann doch noch die möglichkeit, die frage zu stellen,
die mich seit papa joes hinweis mit den kleinen vieren nicht mehr zur ruhe kommen lässt.
mein frühstück vorhin war ne qual, ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr entscheiden
sind jetzt vier dreikornbrötchen besser als drei vierkornbrötchen? 
oder wie


----------



## diddie40 (11. Dezember 2012)

ich kaufe immer mehrere mehrkornbrötchen


----------



## diddie40 (11. Dezember 2012)

heut morgen soll´s ja ganz schön werden und ich habe zeit, werde wohl dann lieber biken gehn, als die körner meiner brötchen zu zählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. Dezember 2012)

danke
saugute idee mit dem radfahren
viel spass


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2012)

hab da mal ne frage...sind meerkornbrötchen eigendlich salziger als normale???


----------



## jojo2 (11. Dezember 2012)

puuh
einerseits eine schwierige frage
andererseits bin ich sicher, dass die meersalziger sind als normale
(vermutlich meinst "normal" im sinne von einfach
und die enthalten sicherlich nich meersalz , sondern davon eher weniger)
muss der tb eigentlich grad schlafen, oder warum sacht der nix?


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2012)

können brötchen mit meersalz eigendlich schwimmen???
mein normales brötchen schwimmt sogar in milch...nur nicht so lange wie ein milkyway  warscheinlich ist in milkyway auch mehr salz


----------



## jojo2 (11. Dezember 2012)

äi christoph
hat das eigentlich einen grund, warum sich hier kein anderer äußert,
glaubst du die finden das geschwätz hier unter ihrem nivo?
aber zurück zur frage
ich glaube, backwaren können nich so gut schwimmen wie milky ways.
das is, weil die vorher back waren


----------



## rigger (11. Dezember 2012)

War Niveau nich ne Handcreme??


----------



## jojo2 (11. Dezember 2012)

rigger!!
man! dich hab ich richtig vermisst
gut , dass du da bist und dass du was für die kultur tust

hab ich mir kürzlich auch gekauft
aber ich weiß noch nich wie ich die rauskrieg
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-kulturbeutel-comfort/aid:519646


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieses Wetter macht alle scheinbar nur noch verrückter! Wo ist eigentlich der Otto?


----------



## rigger (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja irgendeiner muss ja hier was für die Kultur tun, auch wenns nur für den Beutel ist...


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2012)

cool tour??? jojo, da mußt du den TB fragen der wollte ne kalte runde fahren...und das der rigger nix von milky way versteht is klar, sind keine nüsse drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Dezember 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> puuh
> einerseits eine schwierige frage
> andererseits bin ich sicher, dass die meersalziger sind als normale
> (vermutlich meinst "normal" im sinne von einfach
> ...



schlafen????,,,arbeiten,,äääähhh,,,die welt retten,,ist jetzt eine arbeitsreiche zeit für mich...
nachts fahre ich den gemeindestreuwagen,,danach das übrige salz zu den örtlichen bäckern,,,dann bringe ich den teutonischen bikerboten  rund,,,danach den fb fertig machen für die schule,,,dann in die salzmine damit ich abends wieder streuen kann....


----------



## jojo2 (11. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schlafen????,,,arbeiten,,äääähhh,,,die welt retten,,ist jetzt eine arbeitsreiche zeit für mich...
> nachts fahre ich den gemeindestreuwagen,,danach das übrige salz zu den örtlichen bäckern,,,dann bringe ich den teutonischen bikerboten  rund,,,danach den fb fertig machen für die schule,,,dann in die salzmine damit ich abends wieder streuen kann....



puuh
da werd ich ja vom lesen schon ganz müde
(is bald drei? dann muss ich nämlich sowieso zum mittagssschlaf)

also:
mann! du hast´n ganz schönes programm
hoffentlich bist du auch immer rechtszeitig beim fb
und du hast trotzdem noch zeit für die kultur! alle achtung! mozart!
habe ich auch schon mal probiert.

hast du heute abend schon was vor?
könnten ja gemeinsam...
ich habe mir nämlich ne dvd geholt
die guck ich mir heute abend an
über wuppertal
     @schulte69 udn     @Jana_Tuerlich_ und @Prezident

wuppertal!
bringse chips mit? doppelt gesalzen bitte

und hier ein ausschnitt
http://www.vip-infotainment.de/Kinofilme/Tanzt_sonst_sind_wir_verloren_Wim_Wenders.html

und wenn der film zu ende nehmen wir den - die dvd liegt auch schon bereit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLxg...ex=1"]Loose [ Full Downhill Mountainbike Film

jetzt aber genug geplaudert
ich muss bestimmt gleich ins bett


ach ja:
könnt alle kommen zum dvd gucken


bis dann


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2012)

der arme TB... ganz schön gesalzene aufgaben hat er da...und wenn es abends dann noch wolkenlos ist und man den milky way sehen kann, dann wird das brötchenverdienen im streuwagen schon hart, zumal der Fb mit der lampe voraus geht und den weg beleuchtet...cool tour eben...


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Dezember 2012)

oh männo,,,und ich muss streuen,,,habt ihr euch eigentlich schon mal gefragt wie ein streuwagenfahrer zur arbeit kommt ?nee ,, der fährt da nicht mit dem streuwagen hin....
mozart ist cool,,der hat so tolle kugeln erfunden..und kam aus *salz*burg


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2012)

kommt der nicht aus salzkotten???


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Dezember 2012)

wenn der aus salzkotten käme würden die mozart festspiele nicht in salzbergen sondern in salzkotten stattfinden...
hier was für jeden biker ohne kultur
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-kulturbeutel-comfort/aid:519646


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich störe nur äußerst ungern die literarische Runde, aber gibt´s tatsächlich keine gemütliche Bikerunde heute?


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube nicht...kannst aber gern vorbei kommen, mein bike rollt dann im keller ne runde und dann gibt es salzstangen...


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Dezember 2012)

Ne, ne, beschäftige du dich mal lieber alleine im Keller mit deiner Salzstange.

Ich gehe dann shoppen. Nicht das Weihnachten wieder so plötzlich vor der Tür steht und dann hat man wieder nix!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2012)

shoppen??? mädchen


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Dezember 2012)

falls du nicht weiÃt was du mir schenken kannst scotti
http://www.zeit.de/kultur/musik/2012-12/rock-science-spiel-test
und fÃ¼r den papa-joe bestimmt auch


ZunÃ¤chst gab es Irritationen unter den Akteuren. "Sachmal, setzt du beim  Einkaufen deine Brille auch mal auf?" Man hielt mir eine Flasche direkt  unter die Nase: "Krombacher â Radler â alkoholfrei." 
"Alter, mehr Fehler kann man bei einem einzigen Bierkauf nicht machen." 
"Der Typ an der Kasse hÃ¤tte mich fragen mÃ¼ssen", schimpfte ich. 
"Was denn fragen?" 
"Wollen Sie das wirklich kaufen?


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Dezember 2012)

TB für tich happ ich natüllich nen schöööönen Single Malt geklau.. ähh gekauft.
Ich happ auch gllleiich ma brobiert wie die Plempe schmmmeckt. Geeht so,
abber son angebrochenes Pülleken will ich dann auch nich vaschenken ...


----------



## Totoxl (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß nichts tolles zum schreiben. Pommespreise sind auch nicht mein Ding. Bahnschranken mag ich auch nicht, die versperren mir nur den Weg.
Also sag ich bloß HALLO


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Dezember 2012)

das finde ich nett von dir scotti,,,welchen hast du denn """besorgt"" ?
mein favorit ist im augenblick nur über e-bay mit 40% aufschlag  lieferbar,,,ich habe das gefühl das mit dem zeug mittlerweile von immer mehr privatleuten spekuliert wird.

hallo toto,,was tolles zu schreiben wissen wir auch nicht,,,wir tun es aber trotzdem


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Dezember 2012)

Isch ab sonn Glennmorgen odder Übermorgen inne Geschenkpaggung mit 2 glesan besorcht *hicks* abba nich üba die Bucht sonnan aussm real
knallt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> falls du nicht weißt was du mir schenken kannst scotti
> http://www.zeit.de/kultur/musik/2012-12/rock-science-spiel-test
> und für den papa-joe bestimmt auch



Ich habe hier schon ein Metal-Monopoly liegen... das Spielbrett ist aber aus Holz. Ist das trotzdem true?

Btw.: Ein super Mittel gegen einfrierende schläuche an der Trinkblase: einfach ne gute Hand voll Salz in den Glühwein!


----------



## jojo2 (12. Dezember 2012)

ich weiß nicht mehr darüber als im video gesagt wird
ich weiß nur, es ist nicht tcm, kommt also für mich eigentlich gar nicht in frage
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25245/h


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Dezember 2012)

jetz ma wat anderes:

vergesst die untrue-en metalspiele
setzt euch in den salzstreuwagen
macht den single malt warm
fahrt zur pommes schranke und spielt einen blues
und schießt ein feuerwerk in den milkyway.......











diddie hat geburtstag!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY meen jung





grüße aus´m saarland


----------



## herby-hancoc (12. Dezember 2012)

Alles gute auch von mir Diddi


----------



## jojo2 (12. Dezember 2012)

herzlichen  glückwunsch diddie!!!
diddie forever


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2012)

Hey Diddie allet Jute!!!! 

Darauf ein Snickers!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (12. Dezember 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Diddie


----------



## enduro pro (12. Dezember 2012)

diddie....


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Dezember 2012)

Diddi hat Geburtstag????

Dann:



Auch von mir!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Dezember 2012)

gesundheit und das du weiterhin soviel zeit zum biken findest wie du möchtest wünsche ich dir aus einem verschneiten teutonien das aussieht wie die kulisse aus einem tschechischen weihnachtsmärchen film der 80er jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (12. Dezember 2012)

du meinst 3 nüsse für aschenbrödel??? geiler streifen


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Dezember 2012)

keine ahnung wie der kitsch heißt,,,ich schaue mir sowas nicht an,,,weil,,weil,,weil ich an der einen stelle immer weinen muß,,,,die ist so traurig,,,,und der film ist so schön,,,wenn die beiden dann heiraten,,,dass schöne kleid und alles,,,,nix für mich..


----------



## enduro pro (12. Dezember 2012)

och TB...du kannst ja mal den FB fragen, der schaut das dann mit dir zusammen  er hat bestimmt auch taschentücher da...


----------



## brcrew (12. Dezember 2012)

dieter! alles gute!!!


----------



## Totoxl (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich sage es mit den Worten von Jon Bon Jovi

"Living on a Prayer" ach quatsch... meinte den  "have a nice Day"


----------



## imfluss (12. Dezember 2012)

Gratulation zum Geburtstag Diddie ! 
Möge dein neues Schaltwerk und alles was Dir sonst lieb und teuer ist Dich noch lange begleiten


----------



## Der Cherusker (12. Dezember 2012)

Endlich mal was normales hier im Forum, alles gute zum Geburtstag Diddie!!!!
Im Moment lassen ja nur die Kopfkranken alla TB und Bussi ihre nicht gerade gesunden Phantasie hier freien lauf nur gut das ich ein Pseudonuym benutze!!! Ich bin dann mal wieder weg bevor mich das Ballaballa Virus alla TB erreicht.


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Dezember 2012)

Bitte wie war das????
Kopfkrank??
Ballaballa Virus??

So was hast Du TB??
Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen!!


----------



## Ketta (12. Dezember 2012)

diddie, auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (12. Dezember 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht mehr darüber als im video gesagt wird
> ich weiß nur, es ist nicht tcm, kommt also für mich eigentlich gar nicht in frage
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25245/h



Wow, ein paar der Jerseys sehen ja wirklich mal nicht wie buntgefärbter Stuhlgang aus. Vermutlich das erste mal in der Geschichte der MTB-Bekleidung.

Und auch von mir alles gute an dich Diddie! Ride on!


----------



## diddie40 (12. Dezember 2012)

danke euch für die vielen netten glückwünsche


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Dezember 2012)

Diddi, alles gute aus Berlin!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> nur gut das ich ein Pseudonuym benutze!!! .



oh männo fb,,du sollst dir doch so kurz vor weihnachten nichts mehr zulegen,,nachher hast du wieder alles doppelt,,genau wie letztes jahr das seifenblasenschwert,,,wie hast du das pseudodingsda überhaupt in die anstalt bekommen ??


----------



## ricobra50 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ist heute termin zum biken  ?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2012)

heute 16°° treff im bocketal,,,,wetter ist der hammer,,,später soll es noch mehr schnee geben,,,
ey fb tetzlaff,,kommst du auch mit ?? oder bist du seit gestern wieder auf der geschlossenen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (13. Dezember 2012)

16 Uhr . Ich habe zeit ab: 17:30


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2012)

wir könnten dich um 17:30 einsammeln


----------



## jojo2 (13. Dezember 2012)

aufpassen!
http://img.ffffound.com/static-data/assets/6/5332a1dedb32b51019b2502a7b084ecad7537659_m.gif

grüße aus berlin
grüße aus dem saarland...
oh mann!
ich grüße von madeira!


toto liegt bei dir auch null schnee??


----------



## ricobra50 (13. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wir könnten dich um 17:30 einsammeln



Viel SPASS !!!


----------



## kleinOtze (13. Dezember 2012)

happy birthday diddie!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2012)

schmeißt den kulli in den schredder und kommt in den teuto,,,geileres bühnenbild für einen nightride wird es bestimmt so schnell nicht mehr geben...


----------



## diddie40 (13. Dezember 2012)

mit euren hellen funzeln schmelzt doch den ganzen schnee


----------



## jojo2 (13. Dezember 2012)

tja diddie
zu spät
"große schneeschmelze im teuto"
"radfahrer wie die vandalen im teuto unterwegs
verbrannter schnee war ihr motto. sie lachten höhnisch" 

oh grausam
habt ihr echt schnee??
wie sieht der aus


----------



## Totoxl (13. Dezember 2012)

@jojo2
hier findet man kein Schnee mehr und als der lag hatte ich keine Zeit zum biken 
@ alle anderen
Kauft nicht so viel zum Futtern, dann habe ich vielleicht mehr Zeit zum biken.


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Dezember 2012)

Laß das aber nicht den Herrn A... hören!!
Nachher gehen die noch pleite wegen dir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (13. Dezember 2012)

scotti?
du sollst radfahren und nich so viel schnaps trinken
is dem einen herrn a.. nicht was zugestoßen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2012)

schneeschmelze im teuto ???
eher das gegenteil,,,,,,,für mich  mit abstand der geilste ritt in diesem jahr,,,der brcrew liefert gleich noch zwei bilder vom winter wonderland,,,,,
der schnee ganz leicht angefroren und knistert unter den reifen wie eine tüte popcorn,,eine funzel mit halber kraft reichte aus um den wintertraum auszuleuchten,,hammer,,,wer kann der sollte morgen nochmal die chance nutzen,,,


----------



## Totoxl (13. Dezember 2012)

Der Herr A... vom Norden ist schon ein wenig länger nicht mehr unter uns und einer seiner Söhne ist ihm jetzt vor kurzem gefolgt.


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Dezember 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> scotti?
> du sollst radfahren und nich so viel schnaps trinken
> is dem einen herrn a.. nicht was zugestoßen?



Ja ich jojo2!
Ich würde ja gerne Rad fahren, aber ich kann nich!
Ich bin nämlich kränklich
Schnodderseuche!!
Da muß man viel Schnaps trinken, damit die bösen Viren abgetötet werden,
ehrlich!
Oder man fällt tot um wie der Herr A....


----------



## jojo2 (13. Dezember 2012)

vielen dank für die infos zum hern a


ja dann 
prost scotti
mach se kaputt, bevor se dich kaputt machen!
gute besserung!!

bestimmt kann ich am wochenende wieder rad fahren - bestimmt!
und ich lass mir schnee kommen
ich will auch leuchten und strahlen 
verdammt

reicht wohl eine packung?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Winterdeko-SCHNEEWATTE-Dekoschnee-Kunstschnee-ZICK-ZACK/dp/B009UVCLPM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355422701&sr=8-1"]Winterdeko SCHNEEWATTE, Dekoschnee, Kunstschnee, ZICK-ZACK 100g: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt[/ame]


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Dezember 2012)

jojo Dekoschnee ist doof,
ich empfehle Dir das hier:


http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...B3KUJvWCqHh4QT35ICYCA&ved=0CEEQ9QEwAw&dur=404

Hinten ans Rad gehängt, hast Du garantiert genug Schnee!


----------



## brcrew (13. Dezember 2012)

so! hier winter-wonder-teutoland vom feinsten! hoffentlich haben wir das noch öfter in nächster zeit! war ne super bilderbuchtour..


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2012)

bild 1 : waldlehrpfad
bild 2 : weihnachtsbaum am hauptweg,,,,käh wat häf däj den fein schmüked
 @_scotti_
nimm caol ila


----------



## jojo2 (13. Dezember 2012)

näh wat schön


scotti
du hast recht so´ne pracht gibt´s nur mit was ordentlichem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2012)

Man wat schön... ihr hab es gut....

Ist wer am we unterwegs???


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nimm caol ila


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Dezember 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Man wat schön... ihr hab es gut....
> 
> Ist wer am we unterwegs???



Dämpferbuchsen sind heute gekommen, morgen abholen, übermorgen gesund werden, Sonntag fahren. 
So ist der Plan. Mal gucken ob´s funktioniert!!


----------



## diddie40 (13. Dezember 2012)

wann wollt ihr denn morgen starten.
habe den ganzen tag zeit.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


>



altes schottisches hausrezept,,,caol ila ist gälisch und heißt in etwa,,,
damit der scotti wieder gesund wird


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich bin nämlich kränklich
> Schnodderseuche!!
> Da muß man viel Schnaps trinken, damit die bösen Viren abgetötet..



schnaps hilft nur bei schlangenbissen und darmverschluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2012)

TB ich glaube du hast recht.
Damit sollte ich eine 1-wöchige Kur machen.
Google sacht:

Aroma: Zurückhaltend mit fruchtigen Zitrusnoten. Frisch und appetitanregend. Deutlicher Rauch mit *medizinischen Noten*.

Kann also nicht verkehrt sein!!
Außerdem - Schlangenbisse, da kann man im wilden Teuto nicht vorsichtig genug sein. jetzt weiß ich auch was DU immer im Trinkrucksack hast.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Dezember 2012)

vertrau mir scotti,,,unterschreib bei mir den kurantrag und du bekommst monatlich 0,7l lebenselixier ins haus,,

es taut in teutonia,,noch ein paar stunden und aschenbrödel hat keinen filmset mehr..schade.


----------



## jojo2 (14. Dezember 2012)

nicht, dass es irgendwie gerade passen würde,
oder von besonderer bedeutung wäre





das wurde in einem kommentar unter dem raus aus dem stall-video verlinkt 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25153/h


----------



## jojo2 (15. Dezember 2012)

scotti scotti
es geht!
kunstschnee ist eine lösung
guck mal - der wahnsinn



ich hab das bild etwas verkleinern müssen,
sonst hätte es nicht hier auf die seite gepasst

(vor einem jahr hatten wir schnee nach kalifornien geschickt und der bringt gerade jetzt richtigen winter an den pazifik)


----------



## diddie40 (15. Dezember 2012)

will heute jemand fahren?
werde so gegen 12:00 im teuto sein.


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Dezember 2012)

wir kommen auch innen teuto
12 uhr
diddie: wo treffen? bocketal?


----------



## diddie40 (15. Dezember 2012)

ja, bocketal ist gut


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Dezember 2012)

Die Ketten wollen nicht mehr mit mir fahren
Ich bin euch wohl zu schlapp, was
Ihr braucht Gegner und keine Opfer, wie!
Gut das ich immer noch krank bin!
Sonst würde ich es euch zeigen!!


----------



## jojo2 (15. Dezember 2012)

ich versuch auch um 12 uhr da zu sein
wartet aber nicht auf mich - weiß nicht, ob ich das schaff

scotti das video für dich hab ich auf meine profilseite gepackt - ganz oben


----------



## jojo2 (15. Dezember 2012)

tja
war nix bei mir geworden
aber sacht mal 
diesen sprung kennen wir doch - oder?
schönes bild

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1272573


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. Dezember 2012)

man muss nur leute kennen, die facebook kennen,
dann weiß man mehr
es ist sogar ein film dazu in der mache
[ame="http://vimeo.com/54412089"]MORE TEASER II on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Dezember 2012)

ich soll euch alle vom saalbach-klaus grüssen,,,ich wollte eigentlich im januar nach saalbach zum skifahren,,,am liebsten beim klaus wohnen und biertrinken,,,ausgebucht,,,,aber nur im winter,,,im sommer fahre ich in den ferien noch ein paar tage zum biken hin,,,wenn noch jemand interesse hat bitte melden...

es gibt auch was neues,,,hier e-mail aus ösiland:

Wenn Ihr im Sommer kommt, dann hier mein Versprechen, ich geh mit biken
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Gibt auch ein paar neu Dinger, wie z.B.: 2 Teil Hacklberger Trail und  Reichkendelkopf bauens auch noch einen Trail.
 Freuen uns


----------



## enduro pro (15. Dezember 2012)

Hört sich gut an...wann willste denn?..


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Dezember 2012)

in den sommerferien ,,also nach dem ihr in pds wart,,,wann dann genau ist mir egal,,,6 wochen ferien,,man ist das lange her,,,der klausi mausi würde dann eine tour anbieten die durch das nirgendwo geht...erstbefahrung...uuuaaahhhh


----------



## diddie40 (16. Dezember 2012)

habe auch interesse, kann ja auch nur in den sommerferien


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2012)

da waren es schon 4


----------



## herby-hancoc (16. Dezember 2012)

vieleicht komm ich auch n paar Tage mit lieg am ter´min


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2012)

oh ,,oohh,,dann brauchen wir ja die wohnung unten,,,die mit dem king size kühlschrank


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Dezember 2012)

wer bock auf racing hat ist hier genau richtig:

was: 3. raben-race
wo: bikepark warstein
wann: 21.4.2013

http://www.facebook.com/events/103685563136583/

veranstaltet von guerilla-racing
http://www.guerilla-racing.de/index.php/aktuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. Dezember 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> 3. raben-race



wir haben es natürlich schon eingeplant



mann war das eine wochenende 
8 grad, kein regen
ein paar minuten auf dem rad und schon war man nassgeschwitzt
dauert nicht mehr lang und die mücken kommen wieder. 
jedes jahr das gleiche vor weihnachten


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaa!!! Und das ist so gut!! Wir hatten heute 7 grad und Regen. Ich habe den Wagen aber die ganze zeit laufen lassen, während ich unterwegs war, damit ich nächstes Jahr zu dieser zeit in kurzer Hose fahren kann.

Beim rennen wäre ich gern dabei! Komme ich da klar? Hmmmmm....

Schöne Grüße von der schlafenden Saskia übrigens


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Dezember 2012)

klar kommst du klar!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2012)

Dann ist ja alles klar! Alles klar bei dir im Saarland?


----------



## rigger (17. Dezember 2012)

Bock hätte ich auch.... 

Rookies cup faellt ja flach, ist am freitag....


----------



## Prezident (17. Dezember 2012)

Ey Ihr verrückte Mongos ausm Wald
Rabenrace versuche ich auch Frei zu bekommen
Geht irgendwas am 1. Weihnachtstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (17. Dezember 2012)

Hätte schon Lust - sag auf jeden Fall bescheid wenn Termin steht.
Thx!!!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich soll euch alle vom saalbach-klaus grüssen,,,ich wollte eigentlich im januar nach saalbach zum skifahren,,,am liebsten beim klaus wohnen und biertrinken,,,ausgebucht,,,,aber nur im winter,,,im sommer fahre ich in den ferien noch ein paar tage zum biken hin,,,wenn noch jemand interesse hat bitte melden...
> 
> es gibt auch was neues,,,hier e-mail aus ösiland:
> 
> ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Dezember 2012)

wird gemacht,,,ich frage den kläuserich wann saalbach bereit ist,,,würde dann eine 6er bude klar machen,,,,wir zahlen sowieso nur nach anzahl der personen,,oder besser die 8er ,, für die last minute biker,,,mal schauen ,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Dezember 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Ey Ihr verrückte Mongos ausm Wald
> Rabenrace versuche ich auch Frei zu bekommen
> Geht irgendwas am 1. Weihnachtstag?



hier waldbewohner,,,rabenrace ??? du weißt das die startplätze limitiert sind ?? 11 und einer,,,uuaaahhh,,,


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Dezember 2012)




----------



## rigger (17. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Dezember 2012)

feinet rädken hässe do,,fein schwat is dat,,


----------



## Prezident (18. Dezember 2012)

Schickes Dämö häste da


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Dezember 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>



Jetzt noch nen schönen Nukeproof Aufkleber drauf und es wäre perfekt!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Dezember 2012)

auf ein kona einen aufkleber von nukeproof ??? warum nicht !! nieder mit dem markenfetisch !!


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Canyon... Modell 2013??? Nur die farbe ich stehe ja nicht so auf weiße bikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (18. Dezember 2012)

mensch, lasst doch schöne commencial in ruhe...


----------



## Totoxl (18. Dezember 2012)

Nu lasst doch mal den Jungen in Ruhe. 

Einfach geiles DEMO

Kannst du Weihnachten bei mir unter den Baum stellen, ich war auch artig, also ab und zu.


----------



## herby-hancoc (18. Dezember 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Nu lasst doch mal den Jungen in Ruhe.
> 
> Einfach geiles DEMO
> 
> Kannst du Weihnachten bei mir unter den Baum stellen, ich war auch artig, also ab und zu.


 
Sehe ich genau so und der weg zu mir ist auch nicht so weit außerdem ist es für dich Toto zu klein


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Dezember 2012)

Herbi du hast doch schon so ein Teil! Brauchst du noch eins zum herumstehen??
Geh biken statt schrauben


----------



## rigger (18. Dezember 2012)

four-by-three-the-family-film

Schon gesehen? Jojo bestimmt....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. Dezember 2012)

pussys


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Herbi du hast doch schon so ein Teil! Brauchst du noch eins zum herumstehen??
> Geh biken statt schrauben



hier wird auch in der weihnachtszeit keinem etwas geschenkt,,,bad boys schenken nichts,,,wer das glaubt hat seine zeit hier verschenkt und bekommt bei der kleinsten gelegenheit einen eingeschenkt,,,das weinen darüber kann er sich dann schenken,,,oh ,, es gibt doch was geschenkt,,,,schön ...


----------



## Prezident (19. Dezember 2012)

wann gehen wir die athertons besuchen?


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2012)

tach mädels...

hat wer lust und zeit am sonntach noch mal den teuto zu fräsen?? das wetter soll gut werden, ein bißchen schnee soll es geben und schön kalt...das sind genau die richtigen voraussetzungen 

jemand dabei????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn  ich dann endlich wieder fit bin, bin ich dabei.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Dezember 2012)

warst du jemals fit? 


PS: Du hast den Vivid ja immer noch?


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. Dezember 2012)

So, jetzt gibbet keine Ausrede mehr, nächstes Jahr muss der Wheelie sitzen! 

Aber für dieses Jahr bin ich raus, ich verdrück mich morgen Gen-italien. Ein schönes Jahr euch allen noch!


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> So, jetzt gibbet keine Ausrede mehr, nächstes Jahr muss der Wheelie sitzen!
> 
> Aber für dieses Jahr bin ich raus, ich verdrück mich morgen Gen-italien. Ein schönes Jahr euch allen noch!




äi papppajoe

viel spass!

gen-italien is gut!
erinnert mich an: genitief
dann grüß mir die copacabana!





  @MSGhostrider77
mit pussys ne
- ich bin total verwirrt muss ich sagen - 

mit pussys meinst du nicht scotti und die anderen mit ihren beleidigenden kommentaren zu deinem plastikbomber?

mit pussys meintest du bestimmt die fliegenden athertons bei clay porter?!

(irre hüpfburg - oder???)


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2012)

morgen genitalien verdrücken ?? papa-joe,,,wir müssen reden...


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt tu nicht so schockiert. Du hast bestimmt auch schon mal einen Hot Dog gegessen... und jetzt behaupte nicht, du wüsstest nicht ganz genau welcher Teil vom Hund da im Brötchen liegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2012)

ist das echt so ??? man ist/war immer  viel zu sorglos,,danke papa-joe,,,,aber freitag ist ja ohnehin  feierabend,,,,weltuntergang,,,schon wieder,,,,uuaaahhh..
samstag jemand zeit zum biken ???


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> warst du jemals fit?
> 
> 
> PS: Du hast den Vivid ja immer noch?



Waaaaas??

Jau, Vivid ist aber jetzt im Froggy! Der Manitou schwächelt gerade und muß mal zum Service.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2012)

*der vivid ist jetzt im froggy ,, der manitou schwächelt* ..

nein liebe unwissenden ..  das hat nichts mit indianischer mythologie zu tun,,,

wieviele monde dauert es bis du ihn wieder hast scotti ??


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Waaaaas??
> 
> Jau, Vivid ist aber jetzt im Froggy! Der Manitou schwächelt gerade und muß mal zum Service.



 Ach Scottiiii  

Hatte nur gelesen, dass du den Vivid immer noch besitzt und der lächelt mich schon immer wieder mal an


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> *der vivid ist jetzt im froggy ,, der manitou schwächelt* ..
> 
> nein liebe unwissenden ..  das hat nichts mit indianischer mythologie zu tun,,,
> 
> wieviele monde dauert es bis du ihn wieder hast scotti ??



Hab eine Anfrage zum Händler meines Vertrauens getrommelt, konnte aber die Rauchzeichen die er zurückgeschickt hat wg. Nebel nicht entziffern - Hugh!

Da er lt. Internet aber ab heute auf Büffeljagt ist muß ich wohl noch warten bis die Lachse wieder nach Norden schwimmen!


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> *der vivid ist jetzt im froggy ,, der manitou schwächelt* ..
> 
> nein liebe unwissenden ..  das hat nichts mit indianischer mythologie zu tun,,,
> 
> wieviele monde dauert es bis du ihn wieder hast scotti ??





schulte69 schrieb:


> Ach Scottiiii
> 
> Hatte nur gelesen, dass du den Vivid immer noch besitzt und der lächelt mich schon immer wieder mal an



Ich sach nur:
ein absolutes Sahneteil!! Gibt nix besseres! Dabbel Babbel is n Dreck dagegen. Und ganz speziell mein Vivid ist überhaupt der Beste!

Willste den haben 
das wird teuer!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Dezember 2012)

Ach..., nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass Last Teamfahrer sucht, bin ich ja jetzt fein raus. (Die Saskia weiss aber noch nichts davon, dass sie bald Rennen fahren muss, also psssssst!)


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ach..., nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass Last Teamfahrer sucht, bin ich ja jetzt fein raus. (Die Saskia weiss aber noch nichts davon, dass sie bald Rennen fahren muss, also psssssst!)



o.k. ich verrate nix! Ich kann schweigen wie ein Grab! Nie würde ich sagen:

Saskia fährt demnächst dieses hammerharte DH-Rennen in Sibirien

Aber warum sucht jemand einen Teamfahrer, der immer LASTer wird???


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Teamfahrer
> Saskia



oh du hast dir auch schon jemanden ausgesucht
ich auch
ich bin dann personal coach!
mit der lizenz zum teile testen
(fahrradteile sind so teuer geworden)


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2012)

meine fahrerin weiß auch noch nix davon

aber schulte 
verrat es dem scotti nich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> o.k. ich verrate nix! Ich kann schweigen wie ein Grab! Nie würde ich sagen:
> 
> Saskia fährt demnächst dieses hammerharte DH-Rennen in Sibirien
> 
> Aber warum sucht jemand einen Teamfahrer, der immer LASTer wird???


Schreibts du so groß, damit auch du es lesen kannst in deinem Alter? 


jojo2 schrieb:


> oh du hast dir auch schon jemanden ausgesucht
> ich auch
> ich bin dann personal coach!
> mit der lizenz zum teile testen
> (fahrradteile sind so teuer geworden)



Mit deiner Berufung könntest du ja Mentalcoach sein..., nicht, dass sie nachher arrogant wird und nicht mehr mit uns fahren möchte, sondern nur noch mit dem Geeeeeee oder dem Dääääähhhhnnnnn....


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2012)

nein nein scotti wird nicht arrogant
der is immer froh, wenn er mal ein paar mitfaher findet
ne sotti
sone rüsselsuech is schon hart
aber ich glaub an dich:
du wirst (meine) teamfahrerin bei last


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2012)

Auf jeden Fall werden die Teile bei mir hardcore getestet!!
Aber so eine hartnäckige Rüssel- oder Schnodderseuche ist echt doof!

Gestern kam auch noch kotXXX dazu, aber lassen wir das.

Wer fährt am WE oder über Weihnachten noch im Teuto herum?
Evtl. einen Nightride? Die passenden Lampen kann man sich im Test bei den NEWS aussuchen! Die 850 Tacken für so ne Wilma sind doch sicher kein Problem oder???

Jojo, hast Du noch Platz auf deiner Couch? Nicht das ich noch arrogant werde!


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Jojo, hast Du noch Platz auf deiner Couch?



würde eng mit uns beiden hübschen
abwechselnd ginge


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2012)

Wie, du liegst auch auf deiner Couch?
Ich dachte immer Du sitzt am Schreibisch und surfst im IBC wenn jemand auf der Couch liegt??


----------



## diddie40 (20. Dezember 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> tach mädels...
> 
> hat wer lust und zeit am sonntach noch mal den teuto zu fräsen?? das wetter soll gut werden, ein bißchen schnee soll es geben und schön kalt...das sind genau die richtigen voraussetzungen
> 
> jemand dabei????


 
Ich denke, sonntag wird es den ganzen tag regnen bei ca. 10°
Heilig Abend soll´s dann 16° werden.
Wenn´s nicht in strömen regnet werde ich dann den vorfrühling nutzen und biken, denke mal so gegen 11:00 oder 12:00 uhr parkplatz bocketal.
wo biken wir eigentlich, wenn morgen die welt untergeht.
bitte heute noch posten, könnte mir vorstellen, dass das internet dann auch nicht mehr funktioniert.

sprach häuptling manitou zu seiner vivid: " ich geh auf kur, jetzt musst du mal ran, aber lass dich nicht auf den double barrel ein, sonst muss ich zu jojo auf die couch"


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2012)

termin für saalbach 2013 steht,,,,,20.07-27.07,,,,,,,


----------



## diddie40 (20. Dezember 2012)

super, ich kann und bin dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2012)

wie es aussieht sind wir 6 people ,, 20 euro für übernachtung incl.  bikecard +bier und bratwurst bleibt,,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2012)

ich komme gerade aus dem bett,,,nur so zur info,,,ist schon irgendwo die welt untergegangen ??? wenn ja,gibt es da jetzt neue dh-strecken und wo enden die  ??  sieht es dort jetzt besser oder schlechter aus wie vorher ????? was soll ich anziehen ?? ist es  eher warm oder sogar heiß ??


----------



## kleinOtze (21. Dezember 2012)

boa, wie ich momentan einfach mal garnet zum biken komme ;( ... hoffentlich liegt die bruchkannte des meteoriteneinschlags genau hinter meinem haus ... dann hab ich nen schön großen drop direkt im garten


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2012)

ey klein otze,,sind das live bilder aus deinem garten ?? oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?? tröste dich,, in thüringen und sachsen sieht es schon länger so aus !!


----------



## Zico (21. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ja direkt eine Woche nach PDS!!! 
Sooo schnell bekomme ich mein Bike und mich ja gar nicht wieder flott....


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> termin für saalbach 2013 steht,,,,,20.07-27.07,,,,,,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2012)

oh kacke,,da habe ich mich wohl um eine woche vertan,,die ferien fangen erst eine woche später an,,,,termin ist dann vom 27.07-03.08  ,,  sorry


----------



## diddie40 (21. Dezember 2012)

der erste ferientag ist der 22.7. in sofern wäre dein erster termin doch in den ferien.
vom 27.7 - 3.8. kann ich aber auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2012)

so!
feierabend!
und juchu!
dreieinhalb monate urlaub!
super
na ja fast. gutachten und so andere sachen werde ich noch schreiben 
also scotti keine sorge,
deine rente kriegen wir schon durch 

morgen endlich mal wieder radfahren
jippiiieeh
ich bin echt auf entzuch

cu


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> der erste ferientag ist der 22.7. in sofern wäre dein erster termin doch in den ferien.
> vom 27.7 - 3.8. kann ich aber auch




dann paßt es ja doch,,,,20.07-27.07,,,,,,icke freue mir..
 @jojo
schönen urlaub wünsche ich dir ,,, geht es wieder nach kaliutahneva ???


----------



## Prezident (22. Dezember 2012)

Servus Mädels und andere Waldbewohner
findet ein Weihnachtsride am 25. irgendwo statt? hab frei und weiss net was ich mittags machen soll


----------



## jojo2 (22. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schönen urlaub wünsche ich dir ,,, geht es wieder nach kaliutahneva ???




danke
und klar geht´s wieder da hin,
aber lass uns nich so viel diesen namen erwähnen - soll ja noch ein geheimtip bleiben


und jetzt nimm doch mal endlich jemand den prezi mit



so genug geplaudert das jahr ist bald um
es gibt noch zu tun


----------



## Ketta (22. Dezember 2012)

noch ein termin für nächstes Jahr: 

bikeparkeröffnung in lac blanc vom 08.05 - 12.05.2013, da kann man schön ein langes wochenende machen mit dem feiertag am donnerstag (christi himmelfahrt)

die ketten sind dabei (wenns wetter passt)

noch einer bock auf shredden?


----------



## diddie40 (22. Dezember 2012)

am 25. möchte ich auch biken (hier im teuto)

lac blanc vom 08.05 - 12.05.2013 bin ich dabei

ansonsten immer schön in die falllinie und hinterrad versetzen


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2012)

oh man,,,jetzt ist die welt doch nicht untergegangen,,,,wieso falle ich eigentlich immer wieder auf die boulevardpresse rein ?? wie machen die das bloß??
jetzt kann ich sehn wo ich  noch schnell weihnachtsgeschenke herbekomme..
mist..

am 25. in den teuto wäre genial,,,,dass wetter soll aber leider richtig kacke werden..


----------



## diddie40 (22. Dezember 2012)

aber am 24. soll´s ganz gut werden. wie wär´s so gegen 12:00, dann kannste vorher noch Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen


----------



## Prezident (22. Dezember 2012)

la blanc wär schon dick


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2012)

am 24. habe ich leider keine zeit zum biken,,,am 25. und 26. bin ich dabei,,wird zeit mal wieder im wald zu spielen,,,sonst bekomme ich in meiner hose noch (ACHTUNG BRÜLLER !) platzangst....ich schmeiß mich weg,,,klaustrophobie in der platzangst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe meine Urlaubsplanung zurück bekommen und wie sollte es anders sein. Ich habe mein Urlaub nicht so bekommen wie ich ihn gerne hätte. Ich liege jetzt genau zwischen Reisegruppe Frankreich und Reisegruppe Österreich. Sehr geil


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2012)

hmm toto,,,,die wahrscheinlichkeit das jemand während deinem unplanmäßen urlaub verhungert ist relativ gering,,aber firma A einen unzufriedenen mitarbeiter mehr hat relativ hoch ,,,,,, vielleicht geht da noch was.....


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Dezember 2012)

hey toto
komm doch einfach im mai mit hierhin:



und alle anderen natürlich auch!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Dezember 2012)

Was ist denn mit dir los Schlabber, um die Zeit schon im Netz?


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Dezember 2012)

wieso um diese zeit?
ist doch schon die ganze zeit 15:26 uhr
und noch locker ne woche zeit bis x-mas 




scott-bussi schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dir los Schlabber, um die Zeit schon im Netz?


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2012)

hatte die biene maya doch recht ??? die zeit steht still !!!
16.12.2012 15:26,,,,,dass wetter würde so beschissen bleiben,,,hurrraaa es gibt jeden tag weihnachtsgeld...


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,,hurrraaa es gibt jeden tag weihnachtsgeld...


was ist das


----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2012)

ja komm tb 
raus damit:
w a s i s t w e i h n a c h t s g e l d ? ?


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Dezember 2012)

Nennt sich neuerdings erfolgsabhängige Vergütung oder so ähnlich!
Gibt´s aber nur wenn man Erfolg hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2012)

weihnachtsgeld,,,wie erkläre ich euch das am besten ???
wenn jemand arbeitet,,also so richtig,,nicht das ganze jahr  von einem bikepark zum nächsten reist oder für 3-4 monate im jahr nach kaliutahneva auswandert,,,,,hat der mit der richtigen arbeit eine gute chance das sein arbeitgeber ihm das mit einer gratifikation belohnt...wie wäre es wenn wir tauschen ?? ich fahre für euch durch die welt und ihr geht für mich arbeiten ??dann bekommt ihr auch weihnachtsgeld !!


----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Nennt sich neuerdings erfolgsabhängige Vergütung oder so ähnlich!
> Gibt´s aber nur wenn man Erfolg hat!




na super
hätte er ja gleich sagen können

streber


----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2012)

na gut dann also ich wieder:


auf tauschgeschäfte lass ich mich nich ein

außerdem:
ich zumindest hab keine zeit für arbeit
nach meinem urlaub in kaliutahneva (schreib das nicht so oft! geheimtip!!) 
bin ich erst noch am geißkopf , in spiczak, in hafjell, in are, in innerleithen, in steinach,
am ochsenkopf, in winterberg, in willingen, in warstein und so
da is mit sicherheit keine zeit mehr mal meinem arbeitgeber über den weg zu laufen


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,,wenn jemand arbeitet,,


arbeit? was ist das


----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> arbeit? was ist das



oh schlabber ich beneide dich
du kannst kurz


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2012)

das läßt sich schon etwas schwerer erklären,,vielleicht so:

herr oder frau A möchten geld verdienen um in den bikepark zu fahren,sind aber zu faul um zu arbeiten.
da kommt herr oder frau B ins spiel,nicht faul und hat kein interesse am biken.
A beauftragt B mit einer tätigkeit bei der A genug geld verdient um zu biken.zeit hat A auch genug weil B ja die arbeit für ihn macht.
B bekommt nur sehr wenig für seine arbeit,A tröstet ihn damit das er doch sowieso keine zeit zum geld ausgeben  hat weil er ständig arbeiten muß.
hört sich komisch an,,ist aber so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (23. Dezember 2012)

ich geh dann gleich mal arbeiten
http://www.gulfhaus.de/


----------



## Der Cherusker (23. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> weihnachtsgeld,,,wie erkläre ich euch das am besten ???
> wenn jemand arbeitet,,also so richtig,,nicht das ganze jahr  von einem bikepark zum nächsten reist oder für 3-4 monate im jahr nach kaliutahneva auswandert,,,,,hat der mit der richtigen arbeit eine gute chance das sein arbeitgeber ihm das mit einer gratifikation belohnt...wie wäre es wenn wir tauschen ?? ich fahre für euch durch die welt und ihr geht für mich arbeiten ??dann bekommt ihr auch weihnachtsgeld !!


Also ist das bei Dir so, Du bekommst Weihnachtsgeld für rumsitzen, Menü machen und das bis zu 2 mal am Tag, Kaffee saufen, dum rumlabbern, Kollegen schikanieren!!! Hurra das es Weihnachten gibt,auch für Leute wie dich ich bin begeistert.


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Dezember 2012)

A wäre schön
B ist realität....

diddie
du hast es echt gut so als rockstar
erst ab 21 uhr arbeiten...
da kannste ja den ganzen tach biken...


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2012)

richtig fB,,,,A und B,,,,sag ich doch...wieso bist du eigentlich nicht arbeiten ???


----------



## diddie40 (23. Dezember 2012)

ab 21:00 ist showtime, um 15:00 geht´s aber schon los. ist also nix mit biken, gut das es regnet
im übrigen wer a sagt muss auch b...
aber ist doch komisch, egal ob man mal weniger geld oder mal mehr geld für arbeit oder dumm rumsitzen bekommt, es ist immer sofort wieder weg.


----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> geld ist immer sofort wieder weg.



da hilft nur eins:
schneller sein 
und es vorher ausgeben

dir viel spass heute abend


und hier nieselt es grad nur
ich bin daher gleich noch auf dem rad
gehabt euch wohl


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2012)

oder sich das gehalt in albanischen lek auszahlen lassen,,,da hast du lange was von,,,


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> oder sich das gehalt in albanischen lek auszahlen lassen,,,da hast du lange was von,,,


gehalt? was ist das?
ist das das gleiche wenn ich meinen chef nach mehr geld frage und er sagt "na dann geh halt...."?


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch ein Festgehalt.
Das gibt´s nur zum Fest!
Sonst gibts Provision, aber nicht fest


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2012)

ok ,, hier nochmal der erklärbär,,,,
gehalt :

historie
früher  wurde es von A an B in einer lohntüte überreicht.aus  umweltschutztechnischen (man wat lang dat wort ey ) gründen gibt es die  lohntüte nicht mehr .

eigenschaft
 ist sehr flüssig,wird in den meisten fällen als zu geringe menge empfunden,löst sich in kurzer zeit in luft auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Dezember 2012)

So Leute es ist soweit...es Weinachtet sehr. Wünsche euch allen frohe Weinachten und einen guten Rutsch.Bis nächstes Jahr...Ride On


----------



## jojo2 (24. Dezember 2012)

jo
dann will ich auch mal
würdevoll und mit getragener stimme zu lesen:
frohe weihnachten

oder wie micky maus sagt:
fröhliche weihnachten!

glatt vergessen:
wat wär weihnachten ohne weihnachtsgeschichte???

na was schon?!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/55822498"]Happy Holidays! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (24. Dezember 2012)

.....und dass sam hill auch auf schlabber gehört hat und nun ein nukeproof
fährt
find ich gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Dezember 2012)

der fb hat auch ein neues bike,,,er hat gestern nach dem 14. hefeweizen durchblicken lassen das er was neues zum spielen hat....
was genau hat er nicht verraten,,,wahrscheinlich hatte er das zu dem zeitpunkt aber auch schon vergessen..

euch allen ein frohes fest ,,,
weihnachten ist doch echt cool,,,
das bedeutet doch auch das es eine neue bikesaison gibt,,,
hoffentlich bekomme ich diese goldene satteldecke mit streßsteinen bestickt geschenkt,,,absolut porno..


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. Dezember 2012)

Von mir auch frohe Weihnachten und das ihr alle eure Weihnachts Wünsche bekommt


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Dezember 2012)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> das ihr alle eure Weihnachts Wünsche bekommt



weißt du schon mehr wegen der satteldecke ???
weißt du schon mehr wegen dem fb-bike      ???


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Dezember 2012)

*Frohe Weihnachten aus dem Saarland an alle Teutonen *

 *lasst euch schön beschenken.*


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> weißt du schon mehr wegen der satteldecke ???
> weißt du schon mehr wegen dem fb-bike ???


 
Da mußte noch ein bisel warten vieleicht bringt der kollege dir ja was


----------



## diddie40 (24. Dezember 2012)

happy christmas

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYbgGMMphhA"]Happy Christmas Song - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (24. Dezember 2012)

Habt ein tolles Fest!


----------



## ricobra50 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute 
Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013 wünscht Richard und Tobi !!!!!


----------



## Ketta (24. Dezember 2012)

die ketten wünschen auch allen frohe weihnachten!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Dezember 2012)

hier noch ein ausschnitt aus dem geilsten weihnachtsfilm den es gibt,,,falls euch langweilig wird..
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfDQFV-NlUg"]SchÃ¶ne Bescherung - EichhÃ¶rnchen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Dezember 2012)

ich wollts Euch gestern persönlich sagen, aber niemand war im Teuto. Gut dann eben hier:

Schöne Feiertage Euch allen und bis bald?


----------



## rigger (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wuensche euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten! Lasst euch reich beschenken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (24. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachtliche Grüße auch aus dem Emsland. Nutzt die Zeit um ein wenig zur Ruhe zu kommen.


----------



## ricobra50 (24. Dezember 2012)

Zu info: Sam Hill unterschreibt bei CRC-Nukeproof


----------



## brcrew (24. Dezember 2012)

ich wünsche auch allen teutonen nette festtage und einen guten rutsch!


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Dezember 2012)

Auch vom Scotti:

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, viele große Geschenke, viel Liebe und auch sonst alles was dazu gehört. Auf das wir demnächst viele Kalorien abtrainieren müssen!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Dezember 2012)

Hey liebe Leute,

auch aus Wuppertal alles Gute zu Weihnachten!

Machts gut und bis bald


----------



## Chefkocher (24. Dezember 2012)

Mary und ich wünschen euch allen Verrückten frohe, lustige und friedliche Weihnachten! Hoffentlich hat das Christkind meinen wichtigsten Wunsch nicht vergessen: 3. Januar Gips ab..bitte,bitte,bitte...

Wir freuen uns auf ein ganz baldiges Wiedersehen!! Lasst euch reichlich beschenken!!


----------



## diddie40 (24. Dezember 2012)

wann gibt es denn die große bilng-bling show. möchte doch eure neuen teile bewundern


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten auch von mirnatürlich


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Dezember 2012)

nich von Dirnatürlich??


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Dezember 2012)

habt ihr auch alle was vom chrisking bekommen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (25. Dezember 2012)

hach war das schön und beschenkt worden bin auch!
alle kinder sind gekommen und sogar ne zeit geblieben!

und
ich bin total reich beschenkt worden.
ich bin nun satt, sauber und glücklich.

ich habe geschenkt bekommen:
luft und 
liebe!
das war schön


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Dezember 2012)

geschichten wie sie nur die weihnachtszeit schreibt,,schön,,,


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja, so ist das Weihnachten.... meint wegen könnte es schon März sein  oder Mai...

Hauptsache heller und sonniger...


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja, auch ich bin heute morgen ganz besinnlich aufgewacht.

Einen Helm hatte ich auch schon auf (komisch, ob das am Grappa liegt??)
Durchs offene Fenster kamen komische Geräusche, die meine heutigen Bikepläne auch direkt wieder zunichte gemacht haben und deshalb habe ich den Helm dann mit diversen Tassen Kaffee und kaltem Wasser im Gesicht wieder weggepackt.

Geschenke, naja, nicht wirklich, sollen ja nur die lieben Kinder bekommen oder?


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. Dezember 2012)

Moin, auch von mir Frohe Weinachten !!!
hoffe ihr seid bei Geschenke auspacken nicht zu enttäuscht worden, Scotti wie wahr das beschenkt werden nur liebe Kinder dann war ich sehr sehr lieb!!
Enduro leidet unter Weihnachtsdeppresionen, hey Enduro ist bald wieder Frühling. DerJojo hat ja wie es scheint schöne Weihnachten, ja so ist das bei den alten Leuten mit denen muß man sich nur beschäftigen und schon sind sie 
zufrieden. So jetzt muß ich nur noch sehen wo mein Weihnachtsklassiker läuft, habt ihr alle schon mal von gehöhrt "Große Nüsse für den Teutobiker" hey TB das ist ein Märchen es wird nie geschehen und wünschen kann man sich die auch nicht.

Nochmal Schöne Weihnachten und alles 
from FB


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. Dezember 2012)

Hohoho wie besinnlich es hier zugeht (nachdem alle wieder zur Besinnung gekommen sind)! Frohe Weihnachten aus Napoli wünsche ich! Nächstes Jahr müssen wir hier ein Vorweihnachtliches Urban-Downhillrace starten! Viele laaaaaange, enge, verwinkelte, schlecht ausgebaute, mit zu vielen Adjektiven versehene Treppen und mit dem extra Kick italienischer Autofahrer bei Straßenüberquerungen!


----------



## jojo2 (25. Dezember 2012)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> ...mit zu vielen Adjektiven versehene Treppen



wow
das hört sich gut an!

so
da ich kein facebook hab seid ihr wieder dran
ich komm grad aus dem wald
und damit es was neues zu berichten gibt,
hab ich extra noch nicht geduscht!

ich bin jetzt also nicht mehr sauber, sondern ziemlich dreckig
dennoch:
ich bin immer noch satt und immer noch glücklich
is wie weihnachten

aber vorhin im wald hab ich gedacht, ich hab´n platten
stimmte aber gar nicht. der waldboden war vom wasser heute nacht
so vollgesogen - auch voller adjektive. ich kam nur sehr schwer von den stellen

dann hab ich gedacht, ich sei bescheuert,
stimmte aber auch nicht. hab meine brille wiedergefunden, 
die hatte ich bei kurzen waldarbeiten nur etwas versteckt an die seite gelegt

und dann hab ich gedacht, weihnachten is schon wieder vorbei
riesige herden von abgespannten rentieren,
aber es waren dann doch herden von hirschen und hirschkühen, 
die durch den wald zogen. einmal 12 und einmal 20 tiere

ja so war das bei mir
bis bald
euer jojo

 @jojo2 : viel spass heute noch


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Dezember 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Moin, auch von mir Frohe Weinachten !!!
> hoffe ihr seid bei Geschenke auspacken nicht zu enttäuscht worden, Scotti wie wahr das beschenkt werden nur liebe Kinder dann war ich sehr sehr lieb!!



Ey, FB, Geschenke die man sich selbst macht (weil´s sonst keiner macht) zählen nicht!!


----------



## diddie40 (25. Dezember 2012)

fahre jetzt auch in den wald, von luft und liebe alleine kann ich nicht leben, brauche mal wieder ein paar handfeste adjektive unterm reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Dezember 2012)

der diddie macht mal wieder alles richtig,,es hat in teutonia schon seit ein paar stunden nicht mehr geregnet,,,der enduro und ich waren auch schon dort,,leider ohne bike,,,pussys eben,,,wenn es morgen trocken sein sollte wollen wir es nochmal mit bike probieren,,,11°° bockevalley,,,


----------



## diddie40 (25. Dezember 2012)

jo, da wäre ich dann auch dabei


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2012)

Der arme di die, hier schüttet es wie aus Kübeln... da kann man nur hoffen das er sich unterstellen kann...


----------



## diddie40 (25. Dezember 2012)

bin doch schon längst wieder zu hause, war ne schöne gemütliche runde


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2012)

Phuuuu, Gluck gehabt...Land unter in teutonien


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2012)

häpi börsdaj vrom  teutonien ,,,
 alles gute zum geburtstag sx2cruiser,,,und immer die nötige menge glück die man immer mal braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2012)

ps.
wetter in teutonien ist sogar was für pussys,,trocken,warm.kaum wind,,bis gleich...


----------



## enduro pro (26. Dezember 2012)

Schöne grüße auch aus dem bocketal nach Münster...


----------



## Totoxl (26. Dezember 2012)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Ketta (26. Dezember 2012)

die ketten sind um 11 auch am start


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2012)

na das nenne ich mal eine spontane (achtung brüller )kettenreaktion ,,


----------



## enduro pro (26. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön....


----------



## diddie40 (26. Dezember 2012)

hier regnet es sich gerade ein
wollte mich gerade umziehen, bleibe aber jetzt doch zu hause, wäre ja schon durchnässt, wenn ich im bocketal ankomme.


----------



## enduro pro (26. Dezember 2012)

Im bocketal ist es den ganzen morgen schon trocken...es klärt sogar leicht auf...


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Dezember 2012)

ich habe gerade eine nette runde gemacht in Teuto


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2012)

und wie es aufgekärt hat,,,,dr. sommer ist da nichts gegen,,,sunshine mountains of bockevalley,,käh wat wah dat wida fein...

du warst im teuto ritschi ??? auf welcher seite denn ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2012)

wir auch richi, wir auch!!!
sind grad wieder zurück...
wo warst du??


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ...
> wo warst du??



wo waren wir eigentlich??


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2012)

ja genau
wo waren wir eigentlich?
mindestens 90% neue trails
hammer
und der enduro ist einfach so durch nen baum gefahren
oberhammer
danach weiß ich nix mehr.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2012)

echt ?? war ich auch dabei ??


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Dezember 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wir auch richi, wir auch!!!
> sind grad wieder zurück...
> wo warst du??



 ich habe euch gesucht


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2012)

das ist,,ist so schön,,,wieder eine geschichte die nur die weihnachtszeit schreiben kann,,,


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2012)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> echt ?? war ich auch dabei ??



warst du der mit dem käsebleichen gesicht?
dann hab ich dich gerochen........


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Dezember 2012)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> ich habe euch gesucht



armer richi
du hattest aber auch keine chance uns zu finden
wir waren im niemandsland
kein anderer biker war vor uns dort
da bin ich mir sicher.....
enduro, tb und diddie haben uns aber sicher aus dem schlammdschungel geführt....
danke!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2012)

früher war mehr lametta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (26. Dezember 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> armer richi
> du hattest aber auch keine chance uns zu finden
> wir waren im niemandsland
> kein anderer biker war vor uns dort
> ...



no ja nächstes mal


----------



## enduro pro (26. Dezember 2012)

Was ne runde...fangopackung incl.  Das gibt nur an Weihnachten...


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen!

Irgendjemand heute unterwegs im Teuto? 
Ich gucke gerade aus dem Fenster und kann die Sonne sehen!!
Ich muß dringend mal wieder auf Rad, kann meine Füße schon nicht mehr sehen!
Ich könnte ab 10:30 - 11:00 imTeuto sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Irgendjemand heute unterwegs im Teuto?
> Ich gucke gerade aus dem Fenster und kann die Sonne sehen!!
> ...




das ist ein fall von weitsichtigkeit scotti,,,wir fahren in 10 min. los,,,allerdings nur für 1-1,5 stunden durch den rochus...


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2012)

scotti
vielleicht brauchst du ja wirklich nur ne neue brille.
ich hatte meine kürzlich mal im wald verlegt - ich berichtete -
das war auch blöd. geht es dir so ähnlich?
vielleicht hat der tb ja recht...




du erinnerst dich an die vertrider?
(unter einem meiner videos hattest du mal so was geschrieben
wie: "the blair ... project" und ich hatte geantwortet, dass ich das nur von den vertridern kenne - das kanntest du aber wahrscheinlich nicht.. jetzt ist aber genau dieses alte video von christoph malin kürzlich wieder hochgeladen worden...
hier
[ame="http://vimeo.com/52582362"]Vertriders - Blair Bike Project 2004 on Vimeo[/ame]


und so zeigen sich die vertrider jetzt
(mittlerweile mit allem filmtechnischem zipp und zapp ausgestattet
hier allerdings nur das intro zu einem längeren film)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/51337968"]Vertriders II (Intro) on Vimeo[/ame]

so und nun fass einfach mal auf deine nase. brille da?


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Dezember 2012)

armer scotti,,aber tröste dich,,ich kannte jemanden der konnte kein blut sehen,,,echt,,,und ein bekannter  von mir kann nicht mal sehen das andere arbeiten,,echt,,da bist du mit deinen füßen noch ganz gut dran..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. Dezember 2012)

also ich kann sehr gut sehen, vor allen dingen wenn andere arbeiten  

ansonsten bin ich blind...wo waren wir gestern noch mal


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2012)

wenn ihr das sehen könnt
is alles okay:


dafür darf ich jetzt was fragen   @Teuto Biker
shimano bremse entlüften
hab mir von trickstuff das  kit geholt.aber: die schläuche darin sind so dick, 
die umschließen das ventil am bremssattel gar nicht richtig - die verbindung bliebe undicht...
also muss ich wohl das ablassventil am bremssattel abschrauben und 
die beiliegenden stutzen anstelle des montierten ventils draufschrauben...
stimmt das??
das is ne sauerei denn / und es läuft ja immer öl beim abschrauben raus
auch wenn oben der behälter wieder fest verschlossen ist - oder??
besser ich besorg mir kleinere auffüllschläuche oder??
was meinst du?


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Dezember 2012)

neue folge von 
zugeschaut und mitgebaut.
heute : entlüften einer shimano bremse mit dem entlüftungskit von trick stuff

die schläuche darin sind so dick, 
die umschließen das ventil am bremssattel gar nicht richtig - die verbindung bliebe undicht...
also musst du   wohl das ablassventil am bremssattel abschrauben und 
die beiliegenden stutzen anstelle des montierten ventils draufschrauben...
aber 
das is ne sauerei denn / und es läuft ja immer öl beim abschrauben raus
auch wenn oben der behälter wieder fest verschlossen ist.
besser du besorgst dir kleinere auffüllschläuche.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2012)

danke
hab ich mir schon fast gedacht

klingt kompliziert
isses aba gar nicht
bestimmt

und du hast recht:
früher war mehr lametta


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Dezember 2012)

Den TB nach Schraubertipps fragen 

Das ist ja als ob der Papst Tipps zur Verhütung gegen würde 

So, bin wieder draußen außem Wald. Das war schön! Ich kann sogar wieder ein wenig von meinen Füßen sehen! Aber an der Brille hat es echt nicht gelegen. Ich glaube mein Gürtel trägt so doll auf. Das muß es sein.

Schöne Videos jojo! Ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern irgendwelche Kommentare zu den Vertridern abgegeben zu haben
Aber früher waren die cool. Heute machen die nur noch Werbung für ihre Sponsoren!


----------



## enduro pro (27. Dezember 2012)

der Tb, der hat es drauf...TB, erklär mir doch noch mal wie man die kette ölt 

da hab ich noch nicht den schnall von 

was macht ihr denn am sonntag so??? biken gehen??? oder am samstag abend / nachmittag nen nightride starten mit nem leichten bierkonsum bei mir danach???? oder auch grillen


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Den TB nach Schraubertipps fragen
> 
> Das ist ja als ob der Papst Tipps zur Verhütung gegen würde
> 
> ...




den pabst hab ich schon gefragt,
aber der war mit seiner lottobude beschäftigt. (tb weiß, was ich meine)

das hat sich ja dann wohl noch gut aufgelöst - 
dass es der gürtel war und nicht die dicken 
bauchmuskeln. 

ich hab mal nachgeguckt. das video hab ich hier gelöscht, ist nur noch bei vimeo,
aber die kommentare sind noch da:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10199


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich tatsächlich geschrieben! *staun*

Hm, dicke Bauchmuskeln finde ich aber auch nicht schlecht! 
Ich überleg´s mir. Evtl. waren es auch die!


----------



## rigger (28. Dezember 2012)

Sieht doch ganz schnuckelig aus... 

cascinadelgroppo

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35343823"]Cascina del Groppo on Vimeo[/ame]
180,-â¬ die woche pP, 40 das Shuttle am Tag.

Wollen wir mal hoffen das fÃ¼r ende feb gutes wetter gemeldet ist...


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Dezember 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Sieht doch ganz schnuckelig aus...
> 
> Wollen wir mal hoffen das für ende feb gutes wetter gemeldet ist...



ach, wer braucht schon gutes wetter..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (28. Dezember 2012)

Da haste auch wieder recht...


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2012)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ach, wer braucht schon gutes wetter..........



ich,,,,,
,es darf nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt sein,,,eher so mittelwarm,,auf keinen fall zu viel wind,,nur so ein bißchen,,auf gar keinen fall regen,,nicht zu rutschig,,eher griffig und trocken,,,die sonne sollte scheinen ,,aber nicht blenden = gutes wetter=bikewetter


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der Tb, der hat es drauf...TB, erklär mir doch noch mal wie man die kette ölt
> 
> da hab ich noch nicht den schnall von



ich hatte das schon länger geahnt,,,aber kein problem,,,ich zeige dir wie es der fachmann macht,,,besorg dir bitte im guten fachhandel 1x200ml kettenöl und 2x5000ml astra...


----------



## jojo2 (28. Dezember 2012)

ach schlabber, 
das is ja klasse, dass du diese bilder noch restauriert hast
danke!


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Dezember 2012)

nix dafür jojo!!

väterchen frost war da
die pfützen sind gefroren
die sonne scheint
es ist nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt, nicht zu nass, nicht zu trocken
tb: bikewetter!!!

wir fahren gleich innen teuto
so in etwa gegen 11:30 uhr bocketal


----------



## diddie40 (28. Dezember 2012)

in etwa gegen 11:30 ist super,komme auch


----------



## ricobra50 (28. Dezember 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> in etwa gegen 11:30 ist super,komme auch



ich auch


----------



## diddie40 (28. Dezember 2012)

super


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2012)

Und wer hat wieder keine Zeit?

*Ich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (28. Dezember 2012)

Armer Scotti, tröste dich ich hab auch keine zeit...


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2012)

scotty, höre ich da etwa ein njänjänjänjä und uääääää aus deiner ecke ???

fast wie der Fb wenn sein spielzeug weg ist  morgen nachmittag bomben wetter... keiner lust aus "in den abend radeln" ???


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2012)

Doch! Nightride ist top! 
Habe aber heute Rücken! Ist wohl doch das falsche Hobby in unserem Alter.


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2012)

wäre ja auch erst morgen... nimm ne voltaren und gut is


----------



## diddie40 (28. Dezember 2012)

war ne super tour heute, genau das richtige wetter für tb, ( wo war der nur , schon wieder geburtstag feiern? )
mir war es am ende einen tick zu kalt. @scott-bussi , wenn ich rücken habe, hilft biken, mir geht´s danach immer besser als vorher


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Dezember 2012)

Morgen 12 Uhr bei mir. Alles bitte per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (28. Dezember 2012)

mir wars am ende 2 tick zu kalt

manch einer, mit gelbem kona, trainiert schon heimlich für das nächste teutonenrace


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2012)

neongelb????


----------



## Ketta (28. Dezember 2012)

jau, neon!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2012)

watt  der herbert übt heimlich das radfahren  dann wäre er ja das 4te mal auf dem bike dieses jahr   

herbert, nicht das das noch zur gewohnheit wird und du sonntags immer mit willst


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> genau das richtige wetter für tb, ( wo war der nur , schon wieder geburtstag feiern?



ihr habt es gut gehabt,,,schön im kalten teuto,,,ich war in der dortmunder city,,,28° in den läden und hektik pur...

aber morgen gehe ich missionsarbeit leisten,,,ein 18 jähriger jünger des cc-sport möchte auf den  weg der erleuchtung gebracht werden...
entweder hat unsere art des bikens morgen einen gläubigen mehr oder er ist für alle ewigkeit   im cc-feuer gefangen...


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2012)

TB der exorzist...


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2012)

*wenn du nur einen cc-biker rettest, rettest du die ganze bikewelt..*


----------



## diddie40 (28. Dezember 2012)

dann gib ihm erst mal ein 20 kg bike, damit er merkt wo der hammer hängt


----------



## Ketta (28. Dezember 2012)

enduro, wie lang musste denn morgen arbeiten?


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2012)

Bis maximal 16.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (28. Dezember 2012)

ok, dann nightride, wo und wann?


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2012)

Hey, dann treffen bei mir...wer kommt alles???


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Dezember 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Hey, dann treffen bei mir...wer kommt alles???



wir natürlich!!!
wann sollen wir da sein?


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2012)

So um 16.30 Abfahrt... ich eile nach Haus...


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich kann, bin ich dabei!
Nightride mit den Ketten, das kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen! ;-)


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Dezember 2012)

nur kein stress enduro
dunkel isses lang genug....

was musst du denn können scotty um dabei sein zu können??


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2012)

Für euch nix!
Aber meine Nerven müssen wieder freie Bahn ins Bein haben


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2012)

was willst du denn mit nerven im bein scotti ??
haben das jetzt alle ??
wenn ja will ich  das auch !!
hoffentlich nervt das nicht..


----------



## rigger (28. Dezember 2012)

Wer wollte denn noch.mit nach finale? Teuto, chris, prezi, ich, sonst noch einer. 2 gehen noch in den bulli dann waeren wir zu sechst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Dezember 2012)

Guuiidoo!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2012)

fiiiinallle,,,oohhhooohhoohh,,,fiiiinaaaalllee oooohhhhhooohhhoohh,,,,,eine straße mit vielen bäumen ,,,die gibt es in finaaa ,,,allee,,,allee,allee allee allee....
1  platz ist noch frei???einer geht noch einer geht noch rein..
sorry..oh man,,ich dachte immer die fußballfans haben einen an der waffel,aber einen tag in dortmund  reicht und mann ist so...o,,ooo,,oohhhh,,oohhoohhoo
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zqKOoeuD34"]Finale Gesang - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. Dezember 2012)

wann isn nochmal finale??


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2012)

eröffnungsspiel ist am 16.02.2013 ,,dass endspiel am 23.02...

das runde muß in das dreckige


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Dezember 2012)

Habe gerade das hier entdeckt:

nur für mich!  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/370720056603?item=370720056603


----------



## rigger (29. Dezember 2012)

Jo da hat der teuto recht, am 23. ist finale in finale...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2012)

und ich fahre nicht nach spanien um zweiter zu werden


----------



## rigger (29. Dezember 2012)

Dat sind mal klare ansagen Teuto!!


----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2012)

TB, finale liegt in portugal und die waren noch nie erster....oder war das doch griechenland    ne, das war ja am alten posthof in ibbenbüren...

frühling im teuto, heut um 9 waren es schon 12,5 grad


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2012)

portugal ?? dann müssen wir ja mit einer fähre rüber,,,egal,,,hauptsache finaaaaale,,,


----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2012)

kann der FB schwimmen???


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2012)

klar schwimmt ein fb,,,er ist doch von innen hohl,,,

heute 12°° bocketal


----------



## rigger (29. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht sein neues Bike? 







Mit den Rädern geht das bestimmt...


----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2012)

ja, der FB...nächstes jahr greift er im downhillzirkus richtig an mit seinem neuen ??? ... ja, was ist es denn nu??? ein demo und ein scalp scheiden wegen der masse schon mal aus, zu teuer ist es auch nicht, da der FB kein "echtes statussymbol" braucht, ein solides, schickes, nicht zu aufwändiges soll es sein...ein kona würde mir da gleich einfallen


----------



## Zico (29. Dezember 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Hey, dann treffen bei mir...wer kommt alles???


Ich!


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2012)

Zico schrieb:


> Ich!



cool!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2012)

hier noch ein paar sorglosbremsen zum schnäppchenpreis... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/92021-avid-elixir-9-neu


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2012)

hallelujah,,,missionsauftrag erfüllt,,er will mehr,,viel mehr,,,er kam mit einem angespannten cc-gesicht und ging als lachender freerider,,,

heute abend gibt es noch biertrinken bei ibb on ice mit den schlabberketten &co,,,noch jemand durst ???


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Habe gerade das hier entdeckt:
> 
> nur für mich!



scotti
da hast du den falschen link eingefügt
du meintest das hier
aber das,
das is für alle.
hat man lange was von glaube ich


viel spass euch heute abend


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2012)

nochmal nordkette
diesmal in spritzig


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Dezember 2012)

Viele Abfahrten bei gutem Wetter.


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2012)

nur gut, dass ich nicht mit gefahren bin
sind ja nur schräge typen dabei gewesen
grüß die mal
(julian hab ich in dem e-book gesehen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/12/29/fraction-magazine-1/ 
- zumindest stand seine name unter einem der bilder - er muss das mit dem blauen kona gewesen sein...)


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Dezember 2012)

na da hättest Du doch bestens rein gepasst


----------



## Prezident (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin
Wird morgen ne runde Gefahren irgendwo? Muss fit werden


----------



## jojo2 (30. Dezember 2012)

ja
ich fahr gleich bei mir
hab nur noch auf die sonne gewartet 
und weil ich den bildschirm schon nicht mehr sehen kann,
weil die so blendet
weiß ich nun: es ist so weit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (30. Dezember 2012)

Hier regnets grade, werde mich gleich nochmal auffe rolle schwingen und danach noch den Hobbit im Kino schauen


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2012)

bei der letzten trainingseinheit vor dem jahreswechsel konnte gestern jeder zeigen was er so drauf hat...
der leistungsnachweis fand auf dem trainingsgelände der erdinger-almhütte statt und der ein oder andere teilnehmer überraschte mit überdurchschnittlichen leistungen.
das gemeinsame brainstorming brachte u.a.erste ideen für das teuto-race 2013 hervor.
uuuaahhhh


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Dezember 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Moin
> Wird morgen ne runde Gefahren irgendwo? Muss fit werden



der gefahrensucher muss fit werden?
für´s wupperrace, oder?
wann findet das nochmal statt?

wärste gestern mal im teuto mitgefahren
nightride war angesacht
da hättste fit werden können....
da hättste aber auch abkacken könnnen...
nein, ich werde keine namen nennen...

danach stand hydro-loading in ibbtown auf dem programm
leckere mineralstoffe aufnehmen für die regeneration...
mineralstoffaufnahme hat geklappt
regeneration nicht...


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2012)

Muahaha


----------



## kleinOtze (30. Dezember 2012)

Prezident schrieb:


> Moin
> Wird morgen ne runde Gefahren irgendwo? Muss fit werden




Fit werden ... morgen ist noch 2012 ... musst also erst ab übermorgen fit werden um pünktlich mit deinen guten vorsätzen zu starten


----------



## jojo2 (30. Dezember 2012)

der kleinotze - grüße
hast du in 2013 eigentlich schon ein dach über dem kopf?
ach nur keinen stress das dach überm pumptrack reicht ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2012)

glückwunsch an den enduro für den 2.platz,,
glückwunsch an den jojo2 zum 3.platz,,,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=490136


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch an die ersten 3 Plätze! 
An die 3 mit der meisten Zeit.
Die 3 ohne seriösen Job!


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2012)

nicht seriös scotti??
tätigkeitsbeschreibung aus dem  alten testament...

sie säen nicht,sie ernten nicht und gott ernährt sie doch..


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2012)

Sach ich doch. Brotlose Künstler.


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2012)

die wurst schmeckt auch ohne brot..


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2012)

Wurst, Brot, Rangliste??? Na da mach ich mir erst mal ne pizza....und das bike ist auch wieder topp sauber


----------



## jojo2 (30. Dezember 2012)

prezi 
ich will endlich mal gewinnen,
deswegen ein weiterer post:

so wie es aussieht nimmt der lift in willingen ab sofort wieder radfahrer mit
dann fahre ich zwischen do und sonntag ein paar mal dahin,
um zu trainieren 
und auch nach warstein 
nach warstein fahr ich bestimmt auch

und ich liebe meinen unseriösen beruf
(ihr ahnt ja gar nicht, wo und was ich noch alles schreibe)

also prezi wie sieht's aus
immer noch lust auf trainieren?


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2012)

Sach ich doch! Zu viel zeit!
(Post # 1.372 )


----------



## kleinOtze (30. Dezember 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> der kleinotze - grüße
> hast du in 2013 eigentlich schon ein dach über dem kopf?
> ach nur keinen stress das dach überm pumptrack reicht ja



Das Dach ist eingedeckt, bald bin ich wieder öfter dabei.


----------



## jojo2 (31. Dezember 2012)

so leute
ich wünsch euch dann mal was
viel spass heute beim feiern und so.
und da wir hier grad dabei sind die pläne
für 2013 in trockene tücher zu bringen
und ich immer noch kein facebook hab
müsst ihr wieder dran glauben
ich hab dazu was mit musike ausgewählt, die euch gefallen wird
diesmal also keine schnulzen.
Bis dann mal
euer jojo
zwei

da fahren wir im sommer wohl hin 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/28232880"]Åre Bike Park - 6 days in 50 seconds on Vimeo[/ame]

okay es gab eine beschwerde
nich alle hier sind kulturignoranten habe ich zu lesen bekommen
deswegen schnell noch was anderes aus are hinterher
ich will doch die stimmung nicht vermiesen
[ame="http://vimeo.com/38728904"]Getrappet / Åre Bike Park on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2012)

Guten rutsch an alle die man nicht mehr sieht...

Ich wollte heut Nachmittag (so um 1oder2) noch ne runde in den teuto...wenn noch wer will melden...


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, und dass es nicht so endet wie in jojo´s filmchen.
Heute noch jemand Lust auf eine Sylvestertour?


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2012)

@enduro pro , ich wäre dabei


----------



## rigger (31. Dezember 2012)

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## jojo2 (31. Dezember 2012)

rigger rigger
wenn der fb tatsächlich das surly geschenkt bekommen hat
dann ist der uns meilenweit voraus
[ame="http://vimeo.com/56268035"]Quick trip to the Moon on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2012)

Wann und wo??? Ab 1 hab ich Zeit...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. Dezember 2012)

So meine Freunde Wünsche allen einen gute Rutsch,kommt gut rein
Freue mich schon auf ein 2013 in Teutonien

P.S Vatti lebst du noch????


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich auch von mir einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2012)

enduro, ich werde jetzt ne kleine runde drehen, wird mir sonst zu spät,
schönen tag noch und feiert schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (31. Dezember 2012)

Euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch und viele Biketage im nächsten Jahr
Jau Junge komm vor lauter Biken garnicht mehr zum Telefonieren! bald ist aber wieder DEMO DAY getz


----------



## rigger (31. Dezember 2012)

Update in der Finale IG! Richi bist du noch mit dabei?

Pascal willst du mit?


----------



## schlabberkette (31. Dezember 2012)

wir wünschen euch einen guten rutsch und nur das allerbeste für 2013

ketta + schlabberkette


----------



## Totoxl (31. Dezember 2012)

Dann schließe ich mich mal an. Guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr...

feiert schön wir sehen uns im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Der Cherusker (31. Dezember 2012)

Es fällt mir schwer aber auch von mir guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr!!! Werde mich nächstes Jahr bessern, ehrlich!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2012)

es gibt viele dinge die viel wichtiger sind wie mountainbiken,,hoffentlich kann euch das auch im neuen jahr sehr oft *******gal sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (31. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche allen ein tolles 2013 und viele flowige Trails!
Lasst es ordentlich krachen heute!


----------



## brcrew (31. Dezember 2012)

jau kommt gut rein leute!


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2012)

und jeden Tag eine gute Tat:
zum Beispiel Biken


----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2012)

Bikejahr 2013 ...morgen fängt es an... 11.00 bocketal


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> und jeden Tag eine gute Tat:
> zum Beispiel Biken



wie passend,,jeden tag eine gute tat,,,das alte motto der pfadfinder,,,pfad finder sind wir doch auch,,


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2012)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Bikejahr 2013 ...morgen fängt es an... 11.00 bocketal


 
und die ausreden bleiben, wenn´s wetter stimmt und ich schon wach bin, bin ich dabei


----------



## Prezident (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues an die verrückten Mongos!


----------



## Prezident (1. Januar 2013)

Jojo du willst nach Willingen? WIe schaut es Mittwoch mit ner Runde Glüder aus? hab da noch frei


----------



## jojo2 (1. Januar 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Jojo du willst nach Willingen? WIe schaut es Mittwoch mit ner Runde Glüder aus? hab da noch frei



jo
will ich
aber: leider hat sich die geliebte falschmeldung wie ein lauffeuer rumgesprochen
und ich bin mitverbrannt. is nix mit lift in willingen im januar - der fährt nicht mal mehr für skifahrer. warstein kommt in frage, aber wahrscheinlich erst ab do.

frohes neues jahr


----------



## jojo2 (1. Januar 2013)

6332...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (1. Januar 2013)

Auch von Mary und mir: allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr!  Wir freuen uns auf ein flowiges, spaßiges, geselliges und leidenschaftliche Bikejahr mit euch


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Januar 2013)

Hey liebe Leute,

alles Gute fürs neue Jahr!!! Hoffe, wir sehen uns bald mal wieder!

Gruss aus Wuppertal


----------



## ricobra50 (2. Januar 2013)

Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe 12:15 Uhr


----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2013)

neues jahr, neues glück...los geht mit biken im teuto  sonntag soll es bis jetzt recht angenehm werden, jemand lust und zeit um 11.00 wie gewohnt im bocketal... herbert, du darfst auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13663
fb darf auch,,,oder hast du noch muskelkater von sylvester mein kleiner tanzbär ???
sie waren wie heißes kettenfett in seinen händen...soll dir ein küßchen geben von beate,sabine,gaby,mona,petra,hanne,christel,anne,cordula,elke,susi,erika ,
 klaus,hans,peter usw.


----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2013)

Fb der tanzbär der alle einsamen herzen glücklich macht..so haben wir ihn gern 

na, besser er als ich hab ich so manches mal auf der party gedacht  du hast in der auflistung nämlich die karin vergessen


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Januar 2013)

fb,,,künstlername calzatura magnifico,,,mütter sperrt die töchter ein und rettet euren sohn,,,

wenn der fb das tanzbein schwingt jede frau mit der ohnmacht ringt...


----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2013)

silvester ist noch mal die idee des "teutonenstammtisch" aufgekommen...

zwangloses treffen alle 2-3 monate...gemütlich was essen, trinken und schnacken, leute sehen, die sonst seltener dabei sind...

interesse da????


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Januar 2013)

mit tanz ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2013)

nur wenn der FB dabei ist...


----------



## rigger (2. Januar 2013)

Dabei!!


----------



## Zico (2. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> neues jahr, neues glück...los geht mit biken im teuto  sonntag soll es bis jetzt recht angenehm werden, jemand lust und zeit um 11.00 wie gewohnt im bocketal... herbert, du darfst auch


Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## Zico (2. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> silvester ist noch mal die idee des "teutonenstammtisch" aufgekommen...
> 
> zwangloses treffen alle 2-3 monate...gemütlich was essen, trinken und schnacken, leute sehen, die sonst seltener dabei sind...
> 
> interesse da????



So nach dem Motto: Alles kann nix muss???


----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2013)

genau, wie im swingerclub zico...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Januar 2013)

oha..., da werde ich aber auch mal erscheinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (2. Januar 2013)

Swingerclub? Dann "komme" ich auch mal


----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2013)

das würd ich überdenken... der FB macht die "dame"


----------



## diddie40 (2. Januar 2013)

na, da melden sich doch gleich die, die man sonst seltener sieht.
also machen


----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2013)

Jo  der toto wäre ein Kandidat


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Januar 2013)

oh ja,,darüber philosophieren ob ein  sonnenaufgang oder ein sonnenuntergang  mehr energie zum biken freisetzt..welchen einfluß haben die gestirne auf meinen fahrstil...steht mir mein neues outfit..wo hat der fb so toll tanzen gelernt..usw..
alles fragen die nicht länger unbeantwortet bleiben dürfen..


----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2013)

Man kann auch das füttern in den Vordergrund stellen  Rigger wird es freuen


----------



## rigger (2. Januar 2013)

mir egal....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (2. Januar 2013)

dabei


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Januar 2013)

bock auf ballern am 06.01. in warstein?

http://www.woodfanatics.de/News.html


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> bock auf ballern am 06.01. in warstein?
> 
> http://www.woodfanatics.de/News.html



da sind wir dabei, das ist priiihhhiiiimaaaaa!!! 


sag ich einfach jetzt mal so..., Saskia liegt schlafend neben mir und nickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (2. Januar 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> da sind wir dabei, das ist priiihhhiiiimaaaaa!!!



immer diese jecken.......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Januar 2013)

Quatsch!!! Jecken..., bist wohl jeck?!?!


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2013)

wer interesse hat:

*10. + 11.08.2013 : 24-dh-rennen in semmering*

ich kann an dem termin nicht 
und alle meralunaner auch nicht......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wer interesse hat:
> 
> *10. + 11.08.2013 : 24-dh-rennen in semmering*
> 
> ...



 Nimm die doch einfach alle mit!
NMA..., die leben noch?


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nimm die doch einfach alle mit!
> NMA..., die leben noch?



wen soll ich wohin mitnehmen?
nma gibt´s tatsächlich noch 
aber die newmodelarmyaner meinte ich nicht
und die spielen mit sicherheit nicht auf dem m´eraluna
aber mitnehmen kann ich die alle trotzdem nicht
naja, oder vielleicht doch...aber dann gibt´s ärger mit mutti


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wen soll ich wohin mitnehmen?
> nma gibt´s tatsächlich noch
> aber die newmodelarmyaner meinte ich nicht
> und die spielen mit sicherheit nicht auf dem m´eraluna
> ...



Die ganzen Leute vom Festival! Oder wo bist du? Wenn wir das gleiche Festival meinen ist NewOldModel Army da zumindest in der Liste mit aufgeführt. 

Und Mutti wirds schon verstehen


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2013)

manch einer nennt es vielleicht festival
für mutta ist es die siebzig-jahre-party
nicht zu verwechseln mit ner siebziger-jahre-party....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> manch einer nennt es vielleicht festival
> für mutta ist es die siebzig-jahre-party
> nicht zu verwechseln mit ner siebziger-jahre-party....



sach ma..., reden wir über das gleiche???  
http://www.meraluna.de/programm.aspx

Ach...ich sehe gerade: Lineup 2012...


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2013)

uuuaaahhhh,,,festivals gibt es viele,,,festivals wo alle gleich sind immer mehr,,,,
eine nation auf der gangnam style und schlimmeres auf platz 1 der charts steht kann nicht für voll genommen werden.
dafür gibt es das mera luna,,endlich mal ganz normale leute,,,uuuaaahhhh
leider stehen die össis auch auf den mera luna...leider sind solche veranstaltungen genauso selten wie solche festivals..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Januar 2013)

was isn jetzt mit PDS Leute ,Christian gebucht??? Geld Überweisen ???  ,wer kommt mit,wer nicht...und und und


----------



## herby-hancoc (3. Januar 2013)

Ich komme mit !!kann dich ja nicht alleine da hinfahren lassen


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Januar 2013)

in der Ig nochmal bitte alle Leute bestätigen. Dann bekommst Ihr die Kontodaten, aber alles in der IG.


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (3. Januar 2013)

Jawoll!! Ballalabambaaa  Mensch, ich freue mich!! Wer spielt denn alles mit im Schlamm?!


----------



## nelli-pirelli (3. Januar 2013)

Saskia!
Sonntag?
Wir natürlich!


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2013)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Jawoll!! Ballalabambaaa  Mensch, ich freue mich!! Wer spielt denn alles mit im Schlamm?!



ich und zu xy% ketta auch



nelli-pirelli schrieb:


> Saskia!
> Sonntag?
> Wir natürlich!


sehr sehr cool!!!!


sonst noch jemand schlammfest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (3. Januar 2013)

Muss meine Bezirksligamannschaft betreuen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2013)

ich glaube der rigger blufft.....er läßt sich nicht mehr blicken um dann im frühjahr das ganz große kino zu haben,,,gestählt von der rolle ,,mit einem unglaublichen körperbau,,,,gerüchten zu folge betreibt er mit der energie schon ein kleines gewächshaus,,,,es soll den ersten spargel bei ihm geben,,,zieht euch warm an..


----------



## Chefkocher (3. Januar 2013)

....wäre auch gerne in Warstein dabei...geht aber noch nicht 
Wurde zwar heute endlich von meinem Gips befreit, es werden  jedoch noch ein paar Sitzungen Physio nötig sein, bis ich wieder fit für meinen DHer bin. Bin aber zuversichtlich Mitte nächster Woche endlich mit lockerem Einrollen beginnen zu können...und dann sind die Brochterbecker Highlands schon zum greifen nahe 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. Januar 2013)

Ich habe den grausamen Krieg, der da heist Sylvester in Neapel überlebt und bin unverletzt in heimische Gefilde zurück gekehrt. Und was ist hier gleich wieder für ein scheiß Wetter??? Wie wirds denn am Wochenende, kann ich mich da wieder auf Rad schwingen ohne Schwimmweste?


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Januar 2013)

Morgen abend lockeres einrollen mit Beleuchtung in den teutonischen Highlands?
Sollte das Wetter mitspielen ein geeigneter Auftakt in ein schlammiges Wochenende!!
So ab 16:00 / 17:00 Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen?
Wer ist dabei???


----------



## rigger (3. Januar 2013)

Teuto ich bin so fit und buche nur zur Tarnung ne ganze woche das Shuttle in Finale....


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (3. Januar 2013)

ketta, ich wäre für xy=100


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Januar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Teuto ich bin so fit und buche nur zur Tarnung ne ganze woche das Shuttle in Finale....



 hatte es geahnt,,,,ich hätte gern  3 kilo  schüttdorfer rollenspargel,,


----------



## jojo2 (4. Januar 2013)

schön ruhig hier
 @Ketta sonntag 100% dabei?
warstein is ne gute fortbildung
alles andere ist doch 0815

waren heute im hüggel
das war nett
(nele hat nämlich heut geburtstag)
morgen mal nach bad iburg den park da angucken 
und dann auf´n piesberg
da waren wir nämlich immer noch nicht
[ame="http://vimeo.com/54240580"]Vereinsgelände - Piesberg on Vimeo[/ame]

jo
dann 
bis sonntach
prezi du auch?
und deine froschkönigin? 
(falls sie dir noch an den lippen hängt)
jo

dann
bis dann


----------



## Totoxl (4. Januar 2013)

Bike Park Bad Iburg? Erzähl mal bitte Jojo2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (4. Januar 2013)

Happy Börsday Nele!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Januar 2013)

Man was ein wetter wann kommt den endlich der Frühling  ich will nicht mehr morgens aufstehen im regen und abends regnet es immer noch 

Ich will Sonne und Wärme...


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schön ruhig hier
> @Ketta sonntag 100% dabei?
> warstein is ne gute fortbildung
> alles andere ist doch 0815
> ...



Die Strecke ist doch platt gemacht, oder? Da gab´s doch die Berichte im Fernsehen und der Zeitung.


----------



## herby-hancoc (4. Januar 2013)

Die haben die wieder neu aufgebaut !


----------



## jojo2 (5. Januar 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Bike Park Bad Iburg? Erzähl mal bitte Jojo2


mach ich bestimmt, wenn ich wieder zurück bin


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. Januar 2013)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. Januar 2013)

zur einstimmung!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2013)

noch eins für dich   das war auf der gleichen tour, kurz vor der WM strecke in champery, kannste dich erinnern


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Januar 2013)

Lauter verrückte Mongos!!
Und der TB in Hotpants!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (5. Januar 2013)

Ich will da jez hin sofort


----------



## rigger (5. Januar 2013)

Jo Skifahren wäre nicht schlecht!!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2013)

fahr doch hin herbert, laufräder raus und latten angebaut biste direkt der held der piste


----------



## herby-hancoc (5. Januar 2013)

Kannste alles vergessen zu wenig Schnee zum Ski fahren und zuviel zum Biken


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2013)

spikes....


----------



## kleinOtze (5. Januar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Und der TB in Hotpants!



Gnihihihihi ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (5. Januar 2013)

viel spass morgen in warstein  hätte ich auch mal richtig bock drauf


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Januar 2013)

Komm doch einfach mit dem Bus!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Januar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Jo Skifahren wäre nicht schlecht!!



dann komm mal von der rolle und fahre mit,,,wir haben noch einen platz frei,,freitag nacht geht es los,,bis mittwoch,,,oder sonst wer interesse ??
es soll  ab dem wochenende nachts auf -15° abkühlen und jeden tag ein wenig neuschnee geben....

was habt ihr gegen meine hotpants ?? die ist aus der rachel atherton collection,,der wird schon wissen was gut aussieht..


----------



## Prezident (5. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7w4iAOABGs"]Mountain Bike Chronicles - FMB Joyride Crankworx - Episode 12 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (5. Januar 2013)

@Totoxl
waren wieder im hüggel
bad iburg und piesberg müssen noch mal warten

und ein bißchen frost wär nicht schlecht, 
dann macht man den pumptrack in bad iburg nich kaputt


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Januar 2013)

morgen 11:30 hier.  Wer Lust hat...


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Januar 2013)

perfektes wetter morgen in warstein
leichter sprühregen bei 6°C
gefühlte 3-4 °C

cremige pisten
flitschewurzeln
ganzkörperfango

hääääääääärrrrrrrrlisch
ein typischer wellness-sonntag

ick froi mir


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Januar 2013)

Ihr seid doch alle total bekloppt! Wer fährt denn bei dem Wetter schon nach Warstein...


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2013)

jau ey,,,da hättet ihr ja  besser mit in den teuto kommen können,,,hier war es noch viiiiiiiel schlechter,,,
schwerer sprühregen bei 5,5°c

uuuaaahhh,,,wie schaut es aus ???????? dienstag jemand bock auf nightride ???
so richtig night ???
21:15°° treff,,,,uuuuaaahh
bis 0:00°° ,,,uuaahh...


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2013)

Gibt es denn schon News aus Warstein? Wo ist Jojo2 unser Anchorman?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2013)

was ist ein anchorman toto ???


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das die Bezeichnung für Nachrichtensprecher im Amiland


----------



## jojo2 (6. Januar 2013)

hab grad nich viel zeit
geil war´s!
ne karsten?!
und und und !!!
ich bin ein aurum gefahren!!
12 meter mindestens!
ich will auch so´n rad!

hab ich´s schon gesacht? geil war´s!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2013)

cool.....
 anchorman...
hört sich an wie eine comicfigur die sogar superman und batman verkloppen kann...
wenn ich ami wäre wüßte ich was ich beruflich machen würde.....*anchorman*


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Wetter passt und ich bis dahin noch irgendwo ne vernünftige Lampe auftun kann bin ich am Dienstag dabei...

Übrigens, das Wetter heut war genau richtig für mein neues Projekt... Rahmen auf hochglanz polieren...ich sich nur Bordell Tür


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2013)

lampe kannst du von mir haben....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Januar 2013)

Zeigen Christoph!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2013)

Jau, dann steht dem ja nix mehr im weg...


----------



## diddie40 (6. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hab grad nich viel zeit
> geil war´s!
> ne karsten?!
> und und und !!!
> ...


 
wenn du nach 12 meter so ein urteil abgibst, brauchst du wohl wirklich was neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2013)

Noch nicht fertig


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Januar 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wenn du nach 12 meter so ein urteil abgibst, brauchst du wohl wirklich was neues


Das beste daran ist, dass er erst 8 m Anfahrt hatte, dann 6 Meter gewhippt ist, dann 4 m Bremsweg hatte


enduro pro schrieb:


> Noch nicht fertig


wie jetzt..., geht doch schnell von der Hand!


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Januar 2013)

so war warstein:

o-ton richie: "es war der schönste tag meines lebens!!!!!!"


----------



## jojo2 (6. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> so war warstein:
> 
> o-ton richie: "es war der schönste tag meines lebens!!!!!!"




und scotti hat hinzugefügt:
das war heute in warstein wie weihnachten und ostern an einem tach für mich
so warichhierstehe





diddie40 schrieb:


> wenn du nach 12 meter so ein urteil abgibst, brauchst du wohl wirklich was neues



aber so was von!
aber das ding hatte auch ne plutoniumfeder oder so was.
das war der hammer


----------



## ricobra50 (7. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> so war warstein:
> 
> o-ton richie: "es war der schönste tag meines lebens!!!!!!"



meines auch !!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2013)

das freut mich so für dich,,
denn das paradies ist meistens dort wo man gerade nicht ist...dieses wochenende war es in warstein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (7. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> so war warstein:
> 
> o-ton richie: "es war der schönste tag meines lebens!!!!!!"


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2013)

In Warstein war der schönste Tag meines Lebens!
Für mich war es wie Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag!
Ich durfte so ein Goldstück mit Plutonium-Feder angucken, 
den Schlabber im Dreck liegen sehen, Spatzl 2 Stunden in der Schlange vor dem Wasserschlauch (dem einzigen!), Jojo2 bewundern wie er super stylisch über den Kicker segelt, Andrea die lieber neben dem Lift herläuft, ganz viele nackte Hintern beim Umziehen (naja, ob das so toll war  )

Ja es war sehr, sehr schön









schlammig, matschig, dreckig, 

meine Klamotten sind immer noch nass und voller Schlamm!


----------



## jojo2 (7. Januar 2013)

ach scotti ich liebe dich
du kannst so treffend schreiben
genauso ging´s mir nämlich auch - du sprichst mir aus dem herzen
nur diesen blödsinnn mit dem stundenlangen anstehen 
an dem tröpfelnden wasserschlauch hab ich mir erspart 

könntest du die stelle noch mal vorlesen mit "...jojo2 bewundern wie er..."


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2013)

Psssst Jojo, (für 20 war doch nur eine Erwähnung abgemacht)
aber sonst hast Du natürlich recht!


----------



## enduro pro (7. Januar 2013)

Mein Rahmen ist fertig blin bling


----------



## Prezident (8. Januar 2013)

Nächstes mal bin ich auch dabei in Warstein!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist fertig




oh
das tut mir leid, 
bei mir ist  momentan nur die vr-bremse nich ganz auf der höhe 
zeich mal deinen rahmen


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2013)

guten morgen ketta
na? alles klar?
auch noch muskelkater?


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Januar 2013)

Muskelkater? Wovon?
Ich habe nur immer noch so ein knirschen im Mund wenn ich esse
Und ich brauche neue Klamotten, die alten sind irgenwie ein bisschen schmutzig.


----------



## rigger (8. Januar 2013)

du hast doch bestimmt extra ne weiße hose angezogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (8. Januar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich habe nur immer noch so ein knirschen im Mund wenn ich esse


könnte auch zahnstein sein scotty
...oder gibt´s das bei den dritten nicht? 


grüße aus dem saar-lor-lux-bikepark


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Januar 2013)

Ach guck mal, der Bodenturner!

Zahnstein bei den 3.? Keine Ahnung! Frag mal bei Richi nach!
Bei *mir* gibt´s keinen Zahnstein. War im Dezember noch beim Zahnarzt!
Meine Bikehose war aber heute morgen immer noch nass und schlammig kann man da was machen??


----------



## rigger (8. Januar 2013)

Wachen?? Und nicht immer mit den Zaähnen reinigen dann knirscht es auch nicht so...


----------



## enduro pro (8. Januar 2013)

klar kann man da was machen scotty, tonne auf, hose rein, tonne zu und neue kaufen..spart man sich gleich das waschen  

mädels, zum wochenende soll es besseres wetter geben, sonntag sogar mit schnee  jemand lust am we auf teuto????


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> klar kann man da was machen scotty, tonne auf, hose rein, tonne zu und neue kaufen..spart man sich gleich das waschen
> 
> mädels, zum wochenende soll es besseres wetter geben, sonntag sogar mit schnee  jemand lust am we auf teuto????



Das ist mal ein guter Tip! Aber was für eine Hose soll man kaufen??
Weiß, damit man auch im dunklen schön leuchtet, schwarz weils die einzige richtige Farbe ist, rot , blau, gelb, grün oder gar pink???

TB was sagst Du als Styleberater dazu?

Gutes Bikewetter am WE, auch mit Schnee, bin ich dabei


----------



## kleinOtze (8. Januar 2013)

Schlammig, Matschig, dreckig ... nackte Hintern... wusste garnicht, dass es im Pascha eine Downhillstrecke gibt.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Januar 2013)

Das ware mal was...gutes Wetter im teuto


----------



## Ketta (8. Januar 2013)

@jojo2

welchen muskelkater meinst du???
den im rechten arm vom liftanker krampfhaft festhalten und runterdrücken
oder den im linken arm vom lenker krampfhaft festhalten beim liften
oder den in beiden armen vom bodenproben nehmen am lift
oder den in den oberschenkeln und gesäß vom hochschieben
oder den ganzkörpermuskelkater vom aufprall als in der letzten kurve bei der letzen abfahrt bike und biker getrennte wege flogen
oder der im rücken vom stundenlangen über der badewanne gebeugten schlamm ausspülen aus den klamotten besonders schlabber seine, ich hatte mich ja schon beim bikewash geduscht

nur biken lief fluffig...schön wars... schlamm ist jetzt genau mein untergrund (ehrlich)


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Januar 2013)

Mensch Ketta, was ist Dir denn alles passiert?? War das alles am Sonntag??
Da hast Du gar nix von erzählt! 
Mit dem Aufprall das warst Du doch nicht, das war doch Schlabber!
Und dann mußtest Du auch noch seine Klamotten sauber machen??
Man bist Du nett!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> @jojo2
> 
> welchen muskelkater meinst du???
> ich hatte mich schon beim bikewash geduscht
> ...




 @Ketta !
wir waren auf der gleichen veranstaltung!
nur das mit dem duschen hab ich erst später gemacht

rennradfahren is viel cooler
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25642/hd?qc=hd


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2013)

@nelli-pirelli     @schulte69     @schlabberkette  @Jana_Tuerlich
guckt mal eins drüber


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. Januar 2013)

Sonntag wieder Warstein?????  Faicel und ich Fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @nelli-pirelli     @schulte69     @schlabberkette  @Jana_Tuerlich
> guckt mal eins drüber



danke jojo
ein sehr schönes rennradfahrenvideo vom wochenende!!!!!!!
und die mädels sind ja mal klasse gefahren


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @nelli-pirelli     @schulte69     @schlabberkette  @Jana_Tuerlich
> guckt mal eins drüber


oh man..., was soll man dazu noch sagen?! Einfach supergut!  Danke für die netten Erinnerungen! Hast du richtig gut gemacht das Video!




MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Sonntag wieder Warstein?????  Faicel und ich Fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Geilo! Wenn ich nicht bei nem Umzug helfen müsste..., ach man!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (8. Januar 2013)

Jojo, wir lieben dich!!!!    boah das war ein toller Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (8. Januar 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Sonntag wieder Warstein?????  Faicel und ich Fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bock hätte ich auch....


----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2013)

wochenende warstein aber nur mit spikes..es soll schneien und im sauerland etwas mehr


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wenn du nach 12 meter so ein urteil abgibst, brauchst du wohl wirklich was neues



und diddie? gesehen, 
warum ich das aurum nach 12 metern in mein herz geschlossen hab?


für das nächste endurorennen - wann und wo immer es stattfinden wird:
ein film über eine nette kleine veranstaltung
mit einer netten kleinen übung  (62 feet sind wohl über 18 meter)

*ab 2:30*
[ame="http://vimeo.com/49584059"]Ginger Vision Angel Fire Freeride Festival on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2013)

jow, das ist mal ein ganz schöner satz mit einem recht kleinen aber effektiven kicker


----------



## rigger (9. Januar 2013)

Ferienhaus 4-8 Personen Hab auch noch was vielversprechendes gefunden... 

Liegt zwar höher am berg, man müsste dann mal schauen wie man da hinkommt nach der tour...


----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2013)

alter, wenn die mitbekommen was da für vögel aufschlagen, dann nageln die die hütte zu  

da bleibt ja nix so schön wie es vorher war


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Januar 2013)

Sieht nachher dann so:





aus!


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Januar 2013)

Man-o-man, ich habe mir gerade mal mein Scalp angeguckt.
Am Rahmen alles top, aber kette rostig, Lager in den Schaltröllchen sitzten fest, mußte ich ausbauen (neue rein), Lager in der unteren Rolle der KeFü sitzt fest, sauber gemacht, neu geschmiert, läuft wieder. Das nur als 1. Diagnose!
Mal gucken was noch so kommt?


----------



## herby-hancoc (9. Januar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Man-o-man, ich habe mir gerade mal mein Scalp angeguckt.
> Am Rahmen alles top, aber kette rostig, Lager in den Schaltröllchen sitzten fest, mußte ich ausbauen (neue rein), Lager in der unteren Rolle der KeFü sitzt fest, sauber gemacht, neu geschmiert, läuft wieder. Das nur als 1. Diagnose!
> Mal gucken was noch so kommt?


 
Kauf dir einfach n neues


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Januar 2013)

n neues was? 

- Schaltwerk
- KeFü

Das Scalp ist ja, wie ich oben geschrieben habe top!!!

Und ein Speiseeis kann man ja jetzt eigentlich auch nicht mehr fahren, wo der komische Gwin so´n Ding fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Januar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Ferienhaus 4-8 Personen Hab auch noch was vielversprechendes gefunden...
> 
> Liegt zwar höher am berg, man müsste dann mal schauen wie man da hinkommt nach der tour...




rigger du kleiner goldgräber,,,,ich sehe uns schon auf der terrasse  sitzen,,,,erschöpft,,,blick auf die algarve,,,kaltes bier,,,der fb  grillt uns was schönes,,,,und der chrisxrossi fragt ob wir noch einen nigtride machen sollen...schön..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Januar 2013)

Woher haste das nur? Du pflegst dein Rad nicht genug und und fährst beim schlimmsten Wetter 

(unsere stehen übrigens immer noch unangetastet im Keller und können nicht sauber gemacht werden, denn der Gulli im Hof ist verstopft (vom letzten Warstein Besuch ))




scott-bussi schrieb:


> Man-o-man, ich habe mir gerade mal mein Scalp angeguckt.
> Am Rahmen alles top, aber kette rostig, Lager in den Schaltröllchen sitzten fest, mußte ich ausbauen (neue rein), Lager in der unteren Rolle der KeFü sitzt fest, sauber gemacht, neu geschmiert, läuft wieder. Das nur als 1. Diagnose!
> Mal gucken was noch so kommt?


----------



## diddie40 (10. Januar 2013)

@jojo2
aurum.........do it

Pro Long Jump für das nächste teuto-enduro-race!!!!!!!!!!!!
wer baut die rampe?


----------



## rigger (10. Januar 2013)

Herbert alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2013)

To you,  To you,  lieber Herbert,  to you............


----------



## jojo2 (10. Januar 2013)

herbert! herzlichen glückwunsch
von mir wirst du dir neben vielem anderen wünschen, 
dass ich nicht versuche, dir ein bildchen zu malen.
den wunsch erfülle ich dir.
mögen auch deine anderen in erfüllung gehen


----------



## diddie40 (10. Januar 2013)

glückwunsch herbert, rock on


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmgoJhGFDuE"]Wie schÃ¶n, daÃ du geboren bist - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Januar 2013)

Herby auch hier noch mal von mir:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUbHdbWnDUI"]German Birthday song - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (10. Januar 2013)

Happy Birthday Herby!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Januar 2013)

Herbert! herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Januar 2013)

alles gute zum geburtstag Herby 

ich weiß nicht wieso......aber irgendwie musste ich grad ans baugewerbe denken.....und wie es da so zugeht....... 

Der ältester Maurerwitz: Geht ein Maurer an der Kneipe vorbei.

Die letzten Worte eines Elektrikers: "Alles klar, kannst einschalten!"

Die letzten Worte eines Gasleitungsinstalleures: "Haste mal Feuer?"

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Tischler und Holz? Holz arbeitet! 

Was sagte der Baumeister zum Baubeginn des Turms von Pisa? Wird schon schief gehen! 

Was macht man zuerst wenn der Maurer vom Gerüst gefallen ist? Man nimmt ihm die Hände aus den Hosentaschen, damit es wie ein Arbeitsunfall aussieht. 

Karl geht kurz nach Feierabend noch einmal über die Baustelle und bemerkt eine liegen gelassene Schaufel, auf der mit Kreide geschrieben steht: "Räume bitte die Schaufel weg. Hab's vergessen. Fritz." Am nächsten Morgen findet Fritz die Schaufel am selben Platz wieder, aber jetzt steht darauf: "Konnte sie nicht wegräumen, habe sie nicht gefunden. Karl." 

Was ist Elektrizität? Am Morgen mit Hochspannung aufstehen, mit Widerstand zur Arbeit gehen, den ganzen Tag gegen den Strom schwimmen, geladen nach Hause kommen, an die Dose fassen und dann einen gewischt zu kriegen!

Drei Bauarbeiter sitzen in der Mittagspause auf einem Dachstuhl. Der erste packt sein Brot aus und meint: "Schon wieder Leberwurst. Dass der Alten nie was anderes einfällt." Er wirft es runter.
Der zweite Bauarbeiter meint: "Schon wieder Sülze. Die Alte will mich doch nur ärgern." Auch er wirft sein Brot runter. Der dritte Bauarbeiter wirft sein Brot runter, ohne dass er nachschaut mit was es belegt ist. "Warum wirfst Du das Brot einfach weg, ohne nachzugucken?"
"Schon wieder Käse. Ich hasse Käse!"
"Woher willst Du das denn wissen?"
"Ich habe es mir doch heute Morgen selbst geschmiert!" 

Wer glaubt, dass ein Bauleiter den Bau leitet, der glaubt auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet.


----------



## Totoxl (10. Januar 2013)

Nach dem ich jetzt gut gelaunt bin, danke Schlabber.
Wünsche ich dir Herber. auch alles Gute zum Wiegenfest


----------



## jojo2 (10. Januar 2013)

herbert danke
ich bin jetzt auch gut gelaunt


----------



## herby-hancoc (10. Januar 2013)

Danke allen für die Glückwünsche!! und freue mich das ich dem Jojo soviel freude machen konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Januar 2013)

Na denn will ich auch mal alles juute zum Geburtstag, lieber Herbert wünsche dir alles Gute!!


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Januar 2013)

Guck mal an, der FB macht seine guten Vorsätze tatsächlich wahr!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2013)

der FB macht mir angst......


----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2013)

ist das nicht der FB [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rB5al5p4Mg&feature=fvwp&NR=1"]Wie schÃ¶n dass du geboren bist - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## sx2cruiser (10. Januar 2013)

Auch von mir :ALLES GUTE ,Herby


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2013)

hui...wetter im teuto am wochenende schön kalt und trocken ...

wer ist am sonntag dabei..start um 11.00 bocketal...


----------



## Xeleux (11. Januar 2013)

Also ich würde mich eurer Truppe gern mal anschließen. 
Aber Vorsicht...  Bergauf bin ich nicht unbedingt die Rakete


----------



## rigger (11. Januar 2013)

Da bist du nicht der einzige! :thumbup:

Am sonntag werd ich mit otze mal den bentheimer wald unsicher machen....


----------



## Zico (11. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hui...wetter im teuto am wochenende schön kalt und trocken ...
> 
> wer ist am sonntag dabei..start um 11.00 bocketal...


Angora Unterwäsche an und ab geht die Lutzi!!!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2013)

der TB hat grad gesagt ich soll schreiben es wird am wochenende matschig, naß und total ungemütlich im teuto, sonst würd keiner kommen...alles andere wäre ja schon fast "luschentreff"  

ich bin gern lusche  und schönwetterbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (11. Januar 2013)

wenn es so wird, wie der tb sagt bin ich sonntag auch dabei.. bei schönem wetter bleib ich dann liegen...^^


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2013)

es wird schütten wie aus kübeln und der boden wird dich einfach verschlingen wie ein moor  versprochen...


----------



## brcrew (11. Januar 2013)

da kann man doch nur zusagen! yähh!!!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2013)

aber denk an an die regenjacke....es wird sehr naß...


----------



## jojo2 (11. Januar 2013)

ihr meint so richtig matschepampe??
cool
dann müsste ich eigentlich auch

aber
11 uhr - das ist zu spät
schon wieder ein sonntag ohne torte, das geht nicht.
macht deshalb am sonntag mal ein dreckiges foto von euch


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2013)

du kannst ja auch schon um 10 fahren und uns einsammeln und dann eher abhauen... vor 9 ist es nicht mal richtig hell im teuto


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2013)

so, jetzt hab ich auch aufgerüstet...der flakscheinwerfer für den kopf ist bestellt und kommt morgen...1800Lm  nightride nächste woche????? vielleicht sogar im schnee


----------



## avid49 (11. Januar 2013)

Will denn morgen keiner in Hüggel oder Dörenberg,wir starten um ca.12Uhr.................oder so.....


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> so, jetzt hab ich auch aufgerüstet...der flakscheinwerfer für den kopf ist bestellt und kommt morgen...1800Lm  nightride nächste woche????? vielleicht sogar im schnee



Bäh, das ist ja gar kein Nightride mehr bei so viel Sonne (1800 lm).

Wer sagte das nicht vor kurzem noch!!

Ja ja, wir werden alle älter und nachtblinder 

Ach ja, Nightride bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. Januar 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> @jojo2
> aurum.........do it



du has gute ideen
so eins?


----------



## Totoxl (11. Januar 2013)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Ich habe ja versucht in deinem Video die Leute an den Bikes zu erkennen, aber viel Bikes kannte ich nicht. Nele hat jetzt ein Norco? Transition Tr450, wer war das? Und Ketta´s Giant habe ich auch vermisst.


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> du has gute ideen
> so eins?




Boah ey mit Plutonium Dämpfer!!


Und ganz sauber!


----------



## ricobra50 (11. Januar 2013)

Jojo sehr schickes bike,wie fährt sich`s?


----------



## jojo2 (11. Januar 2013)

spritzig
wendig
fluffich
schnell
sicher
kontrolliert
leicht
leichterdings
vertrauenswürdig
so gut wieder der fahrer
oder die fahrerin
der und die mit diesen möglichkeiten wächst


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2013)

jetzt geht es gleich zum saalbach-klaus,,,,x-line mit 
skiern,,,uuuaahhh,,,,,,sonne,schnee und jagertee,,,,wenn der nightride am donnerstag ist bin ich dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Januar 2013)

avid49 schrieb:


> Will denn morgen keiner in Hüggel oder Dörenberg,wir starten um ca.12Uhr.................oder so.....



ja bin dabei!!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2013)

Nightride am Donnerstag ist gebucht...wann und wo wird noch geklärt...


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Januar 2013)

Oh jeah, Sonntag 11 Uhr bin ich dabei!

Nightride am Donnerstag klingt auch verlockend, am liebsten schön spät.


----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2013)

und das ist auch verlockeng:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/31503776"]INTO THIN AIR on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2013)

und noch ein filmchen von:
*harald philipp*

*Berufsabenteurer und Mountainbiker*

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24888


----------



## jojo2 (12. Januar 2013)

jo diddie
diese filmchen kann man sich immer wieder angucken
(aber da fahren werde ich wahrscheinlich nie in meinem leben
auch wenn's echt verlockend aussieht)

enduro
ich bin jetzt entschieden
morgen fahr ich nicht ab brochterbeck
viel spass euch
und dem tb auch


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. Januar 2013)

An alle Leute die nach PDS fahren....Habe einen Kumpel der hat ein Chalet in Chatel gepachtet,48 Betten,Sauna,Bar,Dart und PoolBillard,und und und.da können wir kostenlos wohnen.Liegt oberhalb von Chatel 400 Meter bis zum Lift nach superchatel (Big Mountain Style)   Was haltet ihr davon ????


----------



## enduro pro (12. Januar 2013)

wow, das ist mal ein angebot...das solltet ihr auf jeden fall annehmen, das reduziert die kosten ja um mehr als die hälfte....da könnte ich dann auch noch schwach werden


----------



## enduro pro (12. Januar 2013)

an alle sonntagsfahrer...

wanderparkplatz bocketal um 11 uhr morgen....


----------



## rigger (12. Januar 2013)

Pascal bin dafür das zu nehmen!! Geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (12. Januar 2013)

Hört sich ja mal richtig gut!! an ich würde sagen wir nehmen das Haus und fahren nach Catel
Wie sind die Meinungen von den anderen?


----------



## Zico (12. Januar 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> An alle Leute die nach PDS fahren....Habe einen Kumpel der hat ein Chalet in Chatel gepachtet,48 Betten,Sauna,Bar,Dart und PoolBillard,und und und.da können wir kostenlos wohnen.Liegt oberhalb von Chatel 400 Meter bis zum Lift nach superchatel (Big Mountain Style)   Was haltet ihr davon ????


Wenn Lau denn Jau!!!


----------



## Zico (12. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> an alle sonntagsfahrer...
> 
> wanderparkplatz bocketal um 11 uhr morgen....


----------



## Zico (12. Januar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jetzt geht es gleich zum saalbach-klaus,,,,x-line mit
> skiern,,,uuuaahhh,,,,,,sonne,schnee und jagertee,,,,wenn der nightride am donnerstag ist bin ich dabei....


Viel Spaß und beste Grüße an Klaus, Anhang und Nachwux.


----------



## sx2cruiser (12. Januar 2013)

Bin dafür


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Januar 2013)

wir dÃ¼rfen aber nicht vergessen das ab 17:30 die BÃ¼rgersteine dort hochgeklappt werden. Keine Kneipe, kein Restaurant kein flanieren. Allein bis nach Les Gets oder Morzine sind es  fast 50Km. Und wenn wir rÃ¼ber nach Morzine oder Les Gets wollen, mÃ¼ssen wir zeitig zurÃ¼ck. Und das alles um 15â¬ am Tag Unterkunfstkosten einzusparen. Ich bin ganz klar dagegen.


----------



## rigger (12. Januar 2013)

Wofuer rausgehen wir haben doch ne eigene bar... 

Was haben wir virletzesjahr fuer die bude bezahlt? 100?

Wenn wir wirklich dann nach Les gets wollen dann ballern wir da mit dem bulli und anhänger morgends hin und man bleibt dann halt mal in einem ort für einen tag.


----------



## herby-hancoc (12. Januar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> wofuer rausgehen wir haben doch ne eigene bar... :d
> 
> was haben wir virletzesjahr fuer die bude bezahlt? 100?
> 
> Wenn wir wirklich dann nach les gets wollen dann ballern wir da mit dem bulli und anhänger morgends hin und man bleibt dann halt mal in einem ort für einen tag.


 

sehe ich genau so


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. Januar 2013)

Morgen Bocketahl bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (12. Januar 2013)

wir kommen morgen auch!


----------



## enduro pro (12. Januar 2013)

Bockestahl  nur für die harten...

Es werden immer mehr... cool...


----------



## chrisxrossi (12. Januar 2013)

für 100 würdet Ihr sogar eure Grossmutter verkaufen


----------



## Papa-Joe (12. Januar 2013)

Ich biete 105!


----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2013)

hi    @Totoxl
gestern waren wir das erste mal auf dem vereinsgelände am piesberg.

ganz unten im wald - direkt am parkplatz - ist ne sprunglinie, die die dirter nutzen.
ich glaube, die sind ganz zufrieden damit.

für dh muss man den hügel hoch. der hat leider nur recht wenig gefälle und die strecken sind vielleicht 350 m lang. 
das gelände ist relativ anspruchslos, deswegen muss man schon was bauen, um herausforderungen zu haben. da ist auch einiges gebaut, aber ich finde, nicht aus einem guß, alles wirkt recht zusammenhangslos und nur ansatzweise bemüht.

ich weiß nichts über die leute, die sich da engagieren. ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die zunächst mit spass dran gegangen sind, die fahrer aber recht schnell gelangweilt waren, von den geringen möglichkeiten, die der hügel an sich erstmal bietet. es sieht jedenfalls so aus als würde es auch relativ wenig genutzt. 
wenn man da wohnt kann man da bestimmt was tolles für zwischendurch draus machen. wir werden auf jeden fall wieder hinfahren.
(die strecke am piesberg ist hoffentlich nicht das einzige ergebnis von den gesprächen mit der stadt - dieser hügel wirkt erstmal nur wie ein alibi "wir haben euch doch gegeben, was ihr wolltet..." wenn das alles sein soll, was die stadt osna untertützt, dann sind die dhler billig abgespeist worden. ich werd mal versuchen, mich da etwas schlauer zu machen)

jo
wir waren also da. und endlich! habe ich jemanden gefunden, der mich darin unterstützen will fotografieren zu lernen. 
nele ist ein paar mal wieder hoch und wieder runter, damit ich endlich anfange, das fotografieren zu lernen! danke nele!

die fotos sind echt schlecht, aber das liegt nicht an nele
wenn ich so schnell lerne wie die, dann habe ich übernächste woche ein foto des tages!
darauf freu ich mich schon!


----------



## herby-hancoc (13. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hi @_Totoxl_
> gestern waren wir das erste mal auf dem vereinsgelände am piesberg.
> 
> ganz unten im wald - direkt am parkplatz - ist ne sprunglinie, die die dirter nutzen.
> ...


 
Moin Jojo
War gestern auch da ! Sehe ich genau so wie du . Das sieht aus wie in 5 minuten zusammen gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (13. Januar 2013)

Das ist wirklich schade, wenn nach dem ganzen Hick Hack nur sowas liebloses dabei rum kommt. Gut gebaute Sachen brauchen Zeit und ein gutes Auge für die Strecke.

  @jojo2
Die Bilder finde ich aber schon ganz gut. Die Haltung der Fahrerin  und auch der Punkt des Auslösens  finde ich gut getroffen.

Ich war heute auch unterwegs. Ups auf einmal war da ein kleiner Kicker  




Ach ja, finde es auch super das der Herbert in seinem Zitat mehr Bilder hat als du im Original, sonst hätten wir die ja gar nicht gesehen


----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2013)

du junger hüpfer du
aber ich kann wieder nix neues berichten
wir waren heute nicht in bad iburg, sondern im hüggel
das war auch klasse
etwas war anders als gestern




das fanden diese jungs auch

weiß aber nicht, ob dies´s rausgekriegt haben


ja!
so war das bei uns
wie war die schlammschlacht im teuto?
(der boden war doch klasse heute - ne?!)


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (13. Januar 2013)

yeah!!!! schöner neuer Helm


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. Januar 2013)

Der Helm, der Helm! Erster! Ich habs als erster gemerkt!

Edit: Ach, verdammt...


----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2013)

genau! find ich auch!
pap joe dafür bist doch nicht frau genug
saskia war schneller...


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. Januar 2013)

Das wird noch...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2013)

Teuto zeigte sich vom seiner schönsten Seite...super Gruppe, toller Boden...etwas kurz 

Ich hab nu 4 Tage frei, wenn jemand Biken will bitte melden...


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (13. Januar 2013)

Birken? 

ich kenne eichen, dafür gibt es aber Ämter.
und Urlaub buchen macht auch Spaß  

Birken sagt mir nichts...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2013)




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (13. Januar 2013)

Hier wird manipuliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (13. Januar 2013)

Wasn das fürn Helm Bluegrass?


----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2013)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Birken?
> 
> ich kenne eichen, dafür gibt es aber Ämter.
> und Urlaub buchen macht auch Spaß
> ...




die buchen bei den meldeämtern sind keine birken die mussten weichen für die


 @rigger
der helm??
puuh...
so´n gelber
bluegrass!
stimmt ja!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2013)

Winterwonderland im teuto....4grad minus und Sonne pur...und schneeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2013)

Das schreit nach Nightride!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Januar 2013)

bin auf dem weg ins saarland
bis jetzt 200km geschaft
in 5 std :'(
chaos wg schnee und glatteis
naja, sind ja nur noch weitere 200 km...


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> naja, sind ja nur noch weitere 200 km...




hey das wird dann gleich zu beignn der woche ein nightride für dich

so´n käse

gute und sichere "fahrt"!


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Januar 2013)

danke
jetzt läuft's


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2013)

Saarland ist doch ein Katzensprung! Biste doch ruck zuck da!
Wenn Du dann um 17:00 Uhr pünktlich ankommst, Bike raus und eine schöne Tour durch den Schnee!!


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Januar 2013)

genau so mach ich's scotty!!!
biken, JETZT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2013)

Seehr vernünftig! Man muß wissen wo die Prioritäten liegen!!


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> bin auf dem weg ins saarland
> bis jetzt 200km geschaft
> in 5 std :'(
> chaos wg schnee und glatteis
> naja, sind ja nur noch weitere 200 km...



hättest dich melden sollen dann hätten wir uns beide den Weg sparen können, wir haben ü 5h nach Teutonien gebraucht 
wo warst du den im Saarland?


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2013)

Nightride am Donnerstag...


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Januar 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> hättest dich melden sollen dann hätten wir uns beide den Weg sparen können, wir haben ü 5h nach Teutonien gebraucht
> wo warst du den im Saarland?



ich hab heute 7 stunden gebraucht...neuer negativrekord!!
gern hätte ich mir den weg gespart
aber dann müsstest du meinen job hier in saarbrücken machen und ich deinen in teutonien....
mmmhh, keine schlechte idee eigentlich....ich weiß zwar nicht was du machst aber schlimmer kann´s nicht werden 

aaaaber, die zwei stunden nightride bei -4°C auf geilen trails mit überfrorenem schnee vorhin haben die chaotische anreise vergessen lassen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Januar 2013)

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!

Je nachdem wo du im Saarland bist, musste mal in Trassem vorbeifahren aufm Rückweg oder so! Such mal nach Videos.

Hab im übrigens gestern erst das Kona sauber machen können..., leck mich fett, mit Hammer und Meissel bin ich dem WarSTEIN an den Kragen gegangen... 



schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich hab heute 7 stunden gebraucht...neuer negativrekord!!
> gern hätte ich mir den weg gespart
> aber dann müsstest du meinen job hier in saarbrücken machen und ich deinen in teutonien....
> mmmhh, keine schlechte idee eigentlich....ich weiß zwar nicht was du machst aber schlimmer kann´s nicht werden
> ...


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!
> 
> Je nachdem wo du im Saarland bist, musste mal in Trassem vorbeifahren aufm Rückweg oder so! Such mal nach Videos.
> 
> Hab im übrigens gestern erst das Kona sauber machen können..., leck mich fett, mit Hammer und Meissel bin ich dem WarSTEIN an den Kragen gegangen...




Ja, kann ich bestätigen, WarStEIN ist sehr hartnäckig und dringt gerne mal in Lager und sonstige Ritzen ein. Da hilft nur Spucke und Fett. Und neue Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (14. Januar 2013)

Da helfen vernuenftige lager...


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2013)

Wo er recht hat , hat er recht... 

Nukeproof sind sie scheinbar nicht


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2013)

Eyyyyy, ma locker, waren die Lager von der KeFü und vom Schaltwerkröllchen!!! Hat nix mit Nukeproof zu tun!! Nukeproof ist Bullet- und Modder-Proof!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2013)

Na dann.....scalp ab, ähhhh Hut ab...oder warten wirs ab bis du die anderen Lage gecheckt hast  

Morgen gibt es Schnee Nachschub...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Januar 2013)

Scheiß auf die Lager im schaltröllchen! Fester treten! Fährt sich wieder raus!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Januar 2013)

Du bist auch so ein Schönwetter Willingen Gondel Fahrer was...,?!?


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2013)

Ich??? Wenn du mich meinst,nein, willingen mag ich nicht....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Januar 2013)

Nicht du! Scotti! Du stehst doch auf Birken, die gibt's doch in Willingen garnicht


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, die kann man da nicht buchen...


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2013)

Waaaaas, ich kann immer! Bei Sonne, bei Regen, bei Schnee ...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (14. Januar 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!


keine sorge
mich kricht man nich so schnell kapooooohhht 



schulte69 schrieb:


> Je nachdem wo du im Saarland bist, musste mal in Trassem vorbeifahren aufm Rückweg oder so! Such mal nach Videos.



werd ich bestimmt mal machen wenn´s wieder länger hell ist, so in 3-4 monaten.....

hab heute beim nightride hier im wald was neues entdeckt 
ne richtig lange abfahrt mit jeder menge gebauten kickern, tables, doubles und anliegern....alles was des freeriders herz begehrt, geil!!!
aber nachts und alleine auf vereister schneedecke ist sowas echt spannend....


----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mal was zum thema unterkunft in die pds ig geschrieben, es,waere gut wenn sich alle mal zu dem thema aeussern wuerden...


----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2013)

Unterkunft Chatel


----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2013)

Im Anhang ist die Datei mit den Daten für google earth, kann man sich auch von ausser bei streetview anschauen.


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2013)

Ich war heut im Wald und hab mal nach ner Verlängerung für den Pathfinder geforscht und auch was feines gefunden...würde die Strecke um ca. 1000 m verlängern...


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Januar 2013)

Dann können wir das Donnerstag beim Nightride ja mit einbauen!
Wenn der Teuto dann nicht total eingeschneit ist.
(Ick froi mir schon!)


----------



## Zico (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe nur du findest die neue Verlängerung auch noch wenn der Schnee geschmolzen ist. 


enduro pro schrieb:


> Ich war heut im Wald und hab mal nach ner Verlängerung für den Pathfinder geforscht und auch was feines gefunden...würde die Strecke um ca. 1000 m verlängern...


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2013)

Ahhh, das wird nicht so einfach...einbauen wohl noch nicht, da muss noch an so ca 200m was gemacht werden...aber das geht erst ohne Schnee...und davon liegt im Moment echt viel im teuto....auf dem Rückweg konnte ich meine Spuren vom hinweg kaum noch sehen...

Aber ein paar Hindernisse hab ich weggesägt...


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2013)

Es schneit immer noch.....der teuto wird zum Skigebiet...night rodeln ist angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2013)

*Hier mal ein Eindruck wie es Heute aussieht* 







Wer weiß wo es ist?


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2013)

Rochus wird ich sagen...nahe Alpensiedlung..


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2013)

Jemand Lust und Zeit auf teuto???


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Rochus wird ich sagen...nahe Alpensiedlung..


nicht schlecht


----------



## jojo2 (16. Januar 2013)

@diddie40

käse, dass ich nachher wieder auf fortbildung muss
mein schöner mittwochnachmittag...

hatte gerade zeit und hätte auch gern nachher ein bißchen zeit im wald 
für was vernünftiges

käse


----------



## jojo2 (16. Januar 2013)

ach ich hab´s mir überlegt
ich will einfach nur besser aussehen
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24776832"]Schweiß ist Schwäche die den Körper verläßt on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Januar 2013)

Ach Jojo..., unter deiner Regenjacke siehst du doch bestimmt so aus


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Januar 2013)

genau diese übungen mache ich als aufwärmer vor jeder biketour.........so rein gedanklich


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2013)

Huii, Biken im Schnee ist sehr anstrengend  und recht glatt  

Oben am hockenden liegt echt viel Schnee...


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2013)

Wer ist morgen beim nightride mit am Start??? Wann soll es frühestens los gehen???

Infos bitte


----------



## Ketta (16. Januar 2013)

tb, wieder zurück? wie wars?


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dabei,,aber bitte gaaanz ruhig,,,drei tage tiefschnee fahren,,,mir tut alles weh,,,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2013)

Moin ketta,,sind noch auf der bahn,,,war der hammer,,später mehr,,


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2013)

Es ist zurück und es lebt....schön....

 Wie war es so im Winter in Saal Bach an der theke???


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2013)

Der Klaus hat alles gegeben damit wir diese vier Tage nie vergessen,,spätet mejr


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Januar 2013)

nich das Du auf dumme Gedanken kommst und dahin noch auswanderst.

Morgen bin ich vlt dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2013)

Einen Job harrte ich schon,,,wuerde die Leber aber nicht lange schaffen,


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2013)

Job??? Skilehrer??? Schnapstester??? Gruppencloun??? MTB schrauber


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2013)

Hast du schon mit Klaus gesprochen?


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Januar 2013)

Bin morgen dabei, aber nicht vor 18:00! Eher 18:30!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2013)

ich kenne dein potential  

Scotty, 18.00 fand ich passend.....

Zico, ben??? Seid ihr auch dabei???


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Januar 2013)

18:00 Dörenthe???


----------



## jojo2 (16. Januar 2013)

@Totoxl
hab grad gehört, in lingen liegt gar kein schnee
und fischmitfahrrad kam grad und hat erzählt
wie hoch der schnee in kalkriese und hagen ist
das willst du gar nicht wissen
bei mir hier liegt fast ein zentimeter 
wir armen säue wir


----------



## brcrew (16. Januar 2013)

ich schaffs morgen leider nicht... nehmt euch lawinenschutzausrüstung mit!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2013)

Bocketal...du kommst doch per auto, ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (16. Januar 2013)

Du willst dich um 18:00 treffen, ich nicht!














o.k. , o.k. 18:00 bei Dir!!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2013)

Ich kann auch um 16.00 oder 17.00 oder 19.00 Uhr 

18.00 Parkplatz bocketal ist super


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Januar 2013)

also scotty
ICH hätte auch um 18:30 zeit für dich
musst nur zum parkplatz naturfreundehaus in kirkel kommen...
snowflowtrails im saarland surfen


----------



## rigger (16. Januar 2013)

Wer bock hat kann sich samstag um 1330 bei mir sei, snowride in den riggermountains


----------



## jojo2 (17. Januar 2013)

@Totoxl
guck dir schlabbers film nichtt(!!) an
ich guck für dich gleich weiter
tu du es nicht
so schöne bilder
ohhh


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> also scotty
> ICH hätte auch um 18:30 zeit für dich
> musst nur zum parkplatz naturfreundehaus in kirkel kommen...
> snowflowtrails im saarland surfen



Felsenweg oder?
Kennst du die Veranstaltung schon?
Ist auch immer schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (17. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei! @Enduro: Kann ich mich bei Dir umziehen? Wäre dann so gegen 17:45 bei Dir!


enduro pro schrieb:


> ich kenne dein potential
> Scotty, 18.00 fand ich passend.....
> Zico, ben??? Seid ihr auch dabei???


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2013)

Klar, komm vorbei...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2013)

schnee in teutonia !!!! wie habt ihr das nur gemacht ??? schöööööön !!
ich soll euch allen liebe grüße aus saalbach bestellen .. wenn der klaus auf dem bike nur halb so krank fährt wie auf skiern dann ist das schon sehr krank..
im juli wird das team schmidthofer um einen neuzugang verstärkt..,,,
wo kommt der schnee her ??? klasse ...


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Januar 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Felsenweg oder?


richtig 



Dämon schrieb:


> Kennst du die Veranstaltung schon?
> Ist auch immer schön



hab ich schon von gehört
ist bestimmt spassig
aber an dem wochenende bin ich nicht im saarland....


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2013)

Sauber, noch eine/r bekloppte/r mehr auf dieser Welt. :thumbup:


----------



## Totoxl (17. Januar 2013)

@jojo2
Zu spät. Erst kam das Video, dann deine Warnung 
Hier gibt es bloß Speiseeis Räder, finde ich zwar toll, aber nicht so toll das ich daran lecken möchte.


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2013)

lawinen im teuto ???
wenn es so weiter schneit kann das noch passieren...
das wird geil heute abend..,.,.
hier ein bild vom oberen teil bergstadl-trail....sieht etwas anders aus wie im sommer..,


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Januar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier ein bild vom oberen teil bergstadl-trail...



jau
unverwechselbar und sofort zu erkennen...der bergstadl-trail


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2013)

schnow beiking bei neigt in the teutomauntens,,,totali kuhl ,, a lot weit pauder läjing in the wud..


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2013)

Jau, wie in snow white and the huntsman  much snow in white und wir huntsmen mitte Lampe auf jagt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (17. Januar 2013)

Yes, ein paar tolle Trails erlegt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2013)

jemand bock am samstag auf eine transteutonientour ??? um 13:30 am parkplatz dörenthe !

der termin
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13688


----------



## jojo2 (18. Januar 2013)

soll nele doch ihren kurs im märz bei klausmann in bad wildbad machen - mir doch egal
ich fahr jedenfalls bestimmt wieder zu schneidi
[ame="http://vimeo.com/57613525"]schneidi workshops on Vimeo[/ame]

und begleite nele im märz nach bad wildbad
hoho


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Januar 2013)

...dürfen wir euch auch begleiten?


----------



## jojo2 (18. Januar 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ...dürfen wir euch auch begleiten?



logo

um diese tage geht´s
http://www.optimalline.de/downhill-beginner/



für alle anderen empfehle ich das hier
http://www.optimalline.de/privatkurs/


----------



## rigger (18. Januar 2013)

Fährt einer von euch nächste woche zum Rose Schlussverkauf?


----------



## herby-hancoc (18. Januar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> fährt einer von euch nächste woche zum rose schlussverkauf?


 
wann isn der


----------



## rigger (18. Januar 2013)

Donnerstag für VIP Kundenkarten besitzer und Freitag Offiziell.


----------



## Totoxl (18. Januar 2013)

Bist du Vip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (18. Januar 2013)

Jo die haben aber viele...


----------



## Totoxl (18. Januar 2013)

Ich nicht, habe schon lange da nichts mehr gekauft. Habe nur die Nachricht über den Schlussverkauf bekommen.


----------



## rigger (18. Januar 2013)

Man kann als Vip kartenbesitzer auch noc eine 2. person mitbringen und früh hin sonst isses zu voll.


----------



## Totoxl (18. Januar 2013)

Früh? Da bin ich bei Albrechts zu Gast


----------



## rigger (18. Januar 2013)

https://vimeo.com/55330698


----------



## jojo2 (18. Januar 2013)

für die , die es interessiert
und die so viel zeit haben
und nich vor blöden fernsehern hocken
und es nicht im kino sehen konnten

der trailer:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1821778/Trailer:-Die-European-Outdoor-Film-Tour


folge 2:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1820226/Die-European-Outdoor-Film-Tour,-Folge-2
andere folgen gibt es natürlich auch noch


grüße an den chefkocher
was macht die hand?

nachtrag:
schulte hat recht
schöne gegend, schönes fahren @rigger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Januar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> https://vimeo.com/55330698




cooool, da war ich mal..., da hatte ich mit MTB aber noch nix am Hut! Echt ne nette Gegend!!!


----------



## rigger (18. Januar 2013)

Programm ZDF Kultur EOFT


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Januar 2013)

Herby, bist Du immer noch nicht wach? 300 Liter Speiss warten auf Dich

So ein Leben wie Du hätt ich auch gern, während andere schon für ein gutes BIP sorgen, liegst Du noch auf der faulen Haut


----------



## jojo2 (19. Januar 2013)

ich guck selten bei den fotos bei mtb-nesw rein,
aber wenn dann gibt's dort die allerneuesten nachrichten 
aus aller welt
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1292163


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2013)

Wenn alles klappt bin ich um 13.30 auch dabei, oder ihr könntet mich um 14.00 am bocketal aufsammeln...


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2013)

na endlich,,,chuck noris ,, der mann der zwiebeln zum weinen bringt,,,,der mann ohne uhr,denn er entscheidet wie spät es ist..wurde aber auch zeit..
die werden sich wundern..chuky kann sogar durch null teilen....wowi geh in deckung..von wem träumt fredy krüger wenn er alpträume hat ??? richtig,,
 @Enduro ,
geht klar...wenn chuky bis 13:30 griechenland gerettet hat kommt er auch..


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2013)

schlabberkettenalarm, schlabberkettenalarm....ich glaub ich komm doch nicht  dann wird es eine harte runde


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Januar 2013)

ich kann euch doch nicht mit chuck norris alleine lassen


----------



## herby-hancoc (19. Januar 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Herby, bist Du immer noch nicht wach? 300 Liter Speiss warten auf Dich
> 
> So ein Leben wie Du hätt ich auch gern, während andere schon für ein gutes BIP sorgen, liegst Du noch auf der faulen Haut


 
O Gott der Lemme mitten in der Nacht wach Ruft den Notarzt es muss was SCHLIMMES passiert sein


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2013)

nicht das nachher einer weint,,,treff ist am parkplatz dörenthe,,,nicht bockevalley,,,
chuck kommt übrigens nicht ,,er hat angst das der fb auch am treff ist...danke fb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2013)

chuck hat angst vorm FB...der FB ißt ja auch ganze bienenstöcke und gibt sich nicht mit einzelnen honigbienen zum frühstück ab...


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2013)

hat sich wohl rumgesprochen das der fb jeden tag in die muckibude geht,,,er soll mittlerweile liegestütze machen und sich dabei nicht hoch drücken sondern den fussboden runter...echt...


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2013)

du meinst er braucht zum reifenwechsel keine hebebühne mehr  und die muttern dreht er mit der hand auf 120 newtonmeter 

ich komme auch nicht....




doch, ich mache um 13.00 frei und komme euch auf dem hermann entgegen...ist das o.k. für euch????


----------



## jojo2 (19. Januar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> er soll mittlerweile liegestütze machen und sich dabei nicht hoch drücken sondern den fussboden runter...echt...



oh tb
du machst mich fertig 
hör auf damit


oh backe
den fußboden runter




und schlabber
du kannst mich nicht mehr ärgern
es schneit hier

ich hab sie alle gezählt
es sind mehr als 240
schneeflocken gewesen in den letzten drei stunden


----------



## rigger (19. Januar 2013)

Schoenen gruss ausm wald...


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2013)

alles klar jojo,,
ich hätte gern noch die story von letzter woche erzählt,,da hat der fb einen ball umgekippt,,,er war sauer das er kein zweieck zeichnen kann,,,..

nächste woche soll es noch mehr schnee in teutonien geben.......nightride.....termin kommt..
ach was war das heute fein in wald drin..


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2013)

wandertag......heute war der ruf nach glühwein nicht zu überhören....hier die antwort...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13692

der günther läßt die hütte für uns etwas länger auf....liegt ein bißchen am umsatz...hört sich nach einer nachtschicht für ihn an..


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2013)

Wandertag mit Glühwein im Rucksack und leckerschmecker Lumumba in der Almhütte... schon warm am Kamin...der schlbber und ich haben heut schon mal vor getestet...


----------



## avid49 (19. Januar 2013)

Moin,ist morgen um 11 jemand im Teuto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Januar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wandertag......heute war der ruf nach glühwein nicht zu überhören....hier die antwort...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13692
> 
> der günther läßt die hütte für uns etwas länger auf....liegt ein bißchen am umsatz...hört sich nach einer nachtschicht für ihn an..



bis zur Almhütte mit nur 3 Liter Glühwein im Camelbak, das schaffe ich niemals. Ich komm nur wenn jemand einen Checkpoint mit Glühwein einrichtet


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2013)

Checkpoint??? Mit sambuca??? Das geht bestimmt


----------



## herby-hancoc (19. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Checkpoint??? Mit sambuca??? Das geht bestimmt


 
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Sambuca


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2013)

Und das aus deinem Mund??? Bist du krank???


----------



## herby-hancoc (19. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Und das aus deinem Mund??? Bist du krank???


 
nö hab ja auch nicht gesagt das ich den nicht trinke ist aber iiiiiiiiiii weil der so klebt


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Januar 2013)

Achtung:

Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit zum teutonischen Wandertag am 26.01.13!
Ich habe gehört da wird es lustich und wir müssen beweisen, daß wir auch auf zwei Beinen durch den Teuto pirschen können.
Also, wer fährt aus Richtung Münster über Greven zum Teuto???? Freiwillige vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (19. Januar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Achtung:
> 
> Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit zum teutonischen Wandertag am 26.01.13!
> Ich habe gehört da wird es lustich und wir müssen beweisen, daß wir auch auf zwei Beinen durch den Teuto pirschen können.
> Also, wer fährt aus Richtung Münster über Greven zum Teuto???? Freiwillige vor!


 
ich nich


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2013)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## avid49 (19. Januar 2013)

Sach doch mal einer was,is für morgen Wat geplant


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin raus


----------



## rigger (19. Januar 2013)

Wandertag, da bin.ich dabei!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2013)

avid49 schrieb:


> Sach doch mal einer was,is für morgen Wat geplant




der diddie hat heute gefragt ob am sonntag was geht,,,,ich bin mal wieder das bip steigern,,,,,oder senken,,,mal sehen..


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Januar 2013)

Herby ist schon für die Senkung zuständig!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2013)

ok herby,,,solidargemeinschaft,,einer für alle , alle für einen,,,ich werde versuchen zu steigern (wie geil,,zu steigern,,) und du zeigst dich solidarisch damit...ok herby ???

steigerung : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyQE3eMnODU"]Steigerlied -Die KNAPPEN- auf Zeche Carl 10.12.2010 mit Tom Angelripper und Detlef Magic Lauster - YouTube[/nomedia]
heute

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp6ylQ2KII0"]Das Steigerlied - YouTube[/nomedia]
früher


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Januar 2013)

Der kleine Herby zählt schon die scharfen Schafe. So zusagen die Vorbereitung auf die Steigerung.
Lieber ein kleiner der sich steigert, als ein großer der sich weigert


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2013)

das merke ich mir,,,lieber ein kleiner der sich steigert, als ein großer der sich weigert,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (19. Januar 2013)

Apropo Großer, wo is der Guido?


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2013)

hhmmm,,darf ich nicht verraten,,nur soviel,,wir schauen mal wie er so auf die tablettenumstellung anspricht ,,,wenn das paßt darf er  bei guter führung  bald wieder raus..mehr darf ich nicht sagen..


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Januar 2013)

Ist eigentlich morgen jemand im Teuto unterwegs??

Ich muß mal gucken ob ich morgen laufen kann.


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Januar 2013)

Zico und ich sind um 11:00 am Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen! Wer will, kann gerne kommen.
Es ist aarschkalt und windig, also optimale Bedingungen


----------



## avid49 (20. Januar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Zico und ich sind um 11:00 am Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen! Wer will, kann gerne kommen.
> Es ist aarschkalt und windig, also optimale Bedingungen



Jetzt ist es zu spät,da mach ich mich mal auf den Weg in den Dörenberg


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2013)

ich wollte auch schon längst unterwegs sein
aber
das vorderrad mit der saintnabe hat seitliches spiel
ich muss das irgendwie wieder festziehen
aber: 
brauche ich dafür echt spezielles werkzeug?
geht das irgendwie pfiffiger?
hab nämlich wohl nicht die passenden dünnen maulschlüssel


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Januar 2013)

Flex raus und fertig


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2013)

flex raus
hmm
das vorderrad?
is das rad meiner keinsten tochter, 
die kann noch keinen wheelie und keinen manual


oder?
hab ich was übersehen nele?


ah du meinst bestimmt den schlüssel flach flexen

ich hatte gedacht, das spiel kommt ja nicht von ungefähr,
das wird doch beim rausschrauben des vorderrades passiert sein
(ich geh nciht davon aus, dass da lager oder so kaputt sind.
wenn das beim schrauben zufällig passiert ist, dann müsste das doch auch absichtlich 
rückwärts gemacht werden können...
hab´s schon erfolglos probiert, aber vielleicht bin ich 
ja noch nicht dahinter gestiegen, wie die nabe wirklich aufgebaut ist..
deswegen meine anfrage hier)

na und weil wir eigentlich radfahren wollten...
käse
allen anderen dann viel spass unterwegs


----------



## diddie40 (20. Januar 2013)

da ist wohl der konus locker, 
kannst du schraube nicht erst mal mit der Hand wieder festziehen, sollte für eine Ausfahrt gehen, weiß aber auch nicht genau, wie die Steckachsennabe von Shimano aufgebaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. Januar 2013)

Neuschnee im teuto...das macht Laune auf Samstag


----------



## herby-hancoc (20. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Neuschnee im teuto...das macht Laune auf Samstag


 
Nicht das der Chrissi sein Sambuca depot im tiefen schnee nicht mehr wiederfindet


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> da ist wohl der konus locker,
> kannst du schraube nicht erst mal mit der Hand wieder festziehen, sollte für eine Ausfahrt gehen, weiß aber auch nicht genau, wie die Steckachsennabe von Shimano aufgebaut ist.



jo konus
jetzt weiß ich auch den namen dafür
mit der hand festziehen reichte nicht, immer noch zu viel spiel

und die konusschlüssel, die ich habe, haben13 und 15mm weite oder wie das heißt
kein wunder, dass ich nicht weiter gekommen bin 
die schlüssel von shimano für die saint sind etwas gößer...


----------



## Ibbiker (20. Januar 2013)

guten tach tach tach - bitte kein jubelgeschrei. nach jahren der abstinenz hab ich mich heut bei bitterer kälte,  sagten zumindest die jungs (zico u. scotti), mal wieder in den finsteren wald getraut. trotz der bitteren k... ,wie die jungs schon sagten hat's aber auch spaß gemacht. nun denn - ich wünsch euch was.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Januar 2013)

der ibbiker !!!!! es gibt ihn noch !!! hhhuuuurrraaaaa !!! ach nee,,nur,,,moin ..
abstinent ?? du ?? niemals !!


----------



## Ibbiker (20. Januar 2013)

na gut nicht ganz abstinent, gestern hab ich noch einen gehabt, oder war' vorgestern? nee wirklich - mit dass mtb muss ich noch üben - die jungs sind gesprungen, geflogen und ich hab geschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Januar 2013)

Ibbiker schrieb:


> guten tach tach tach - bitte kein jubelgeschrei. nach jahren der abstinenz hab ich mich heut bei bitterer kälte,  sagten zumindest die jungs (zico u. scotti), mal wieder in den finsteren wald getraut. trotz der bitteren k... ,wie die jungs schon sagten hat's aber auch spaß gemacht. nun denn - ich wünsch euch was.



Ey ey, es war wirklich arschkalt! -6 Grad ist schon mal ne Ansage.
Donnerstag Nightride, gestern eine lange Tour und heute war dann nach 1,5 Std. wg. Kälte die Luft raus.


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2013)

*der ibbbiker!!!
*

hab ich ganz still für mich gechrieen. echt!
ganz leise
mensch das is ja´n ding
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören!

so die jungs sind gesprungen 
aha
ich zeich mal was:
der hier springt
der is aber auch schon 15 (geworden)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25775/hd?qc=hd
gebt dem mal  ein "like"
das hat der verdient finde ich


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2013)

Ibbiker schrieb:


> na gut nicht ganz abstinent, gestern hab ich noch einen gehabt, oder war' vorgestern? nee wirklich - mit dass mtb muss ich noch üben - die jungs sind gesprungen, geflogen und ich hab geschoben.




und immer noch die kurbel im angebot...


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. Januar 2013)

@jojo2: Ich habe für das gleiche Problem meinen Engländer benutzt... nein, kein Mensch, sondern das Werkzeug. Ähm.. ein verstellbarer Maulschlüssel. Eine Rohrzange tuts unter umständen auch, falls du sowas hast.


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Januar 2013)

...und so sah es gestern im teuto aus...


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> @jojo2: Ich habe für das gleiche Problem meinen Engländer benutzt... nein, kein Mensch, sondern das Werkzeug. Ähm.. ein verstellbarer Maulschlüssel. Eine Rohrzange tuts unter umständen auch, falls du sowas hast.



und einen hammer und einen meißel hab ich auch!

mit ner rohrzange?
und weiß du, was passiert,
wenn der enduro den verkratzten konus dann zu sehen kriegt??
(der kann abfällig gucken, sag ich dir!)
ne da warte ich lieber auf den passenden schlüssel und mit der richtigen dicke

aber danke


----------



## Ibbiker (20. Januar 2013)

hallo jojo, bin heute exta wegen dir dich gekommen - vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten mal. jau, die kurbel liegt immer noch niegelnagelneu im regal. für dich würd ich sie natürlich vorher abstauben.


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht meinst du ja doch was anderes als ich gerade vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe, aber ich habe meine Naben auch schon so festgezogen... ohne Kratzer!


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2013)

Ibbiker schrieb:


> hallo jojo, bin heute exta wegen dir dich gekommen - vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten mal. jau, die kurbel liegt immer noch niegelnagelneu im regal. für dich würd ich sie natürlich vorher abstauben.



das wird noch was mit uns beiden!
davon bin ich überzeugt

und die kurbel ist dein andenken
für den überlegenen sieg bei dem härtesten mtn-marathon der welt!
das würd ich nie an mich annehmen
nich mal entstaubt
wir sehn uns!


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Vielleicht meinst du ja doch was anderes als ich gerade vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe, aber ich habe meine Naben auch schon so festgezogen... ohne Kratzer!



hab kurz überlegt, ein foto davon zu machen
aber ich stell die kamara grad für timelapseaufnahmen heut nacht ein 
es soll schnee fallen!!!
also daher ein archivfoto

(ibbiker so ein rad fahr ich jetzt manchmal - cool ne?!)





isset nich schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2013)

wir niedersachsen haben gewählt
schnee für alle!

grad ne halb stunde schnee geschippt
toto
ich hab das nicht gewählt!
nicht in dieser höhe


----------



## diddie40 (21. Januar 2013)

dann waren die timelapseaufnahmen erfolgreich?


----------



## rigger (21. Januar 2013)

Auch hier 5cm Neuschnee!!


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Auch hier 5cm Neuschnee!!



ganz niedersachsen?
ganz niedersachen!

diddie, die aufnahmen laufen noch
es schneit nämlich noch...

oh der chefkocher! grüße!
die hand?


----------



## Chefkocher (21. Januar 2013)

Verschneite und winterliche Grüße auch hier aus Bad Iburg !!!
Wir haben Samstag und Sonntag fantastische Snowrides im Dörenberg und Freeden erlebt. Trotz klirrender Kälte, Spass pur....and also a little bit romantic ;-)
Trotz der winterlichen Impressionen, dürfte sich der Schnee jetzt aber 
langsam wieder vom Acker machen ;-)

Wollt ihr jetzt eigentlich am Samstag  wirklich Wandertag machen, so ganz klassisch auf zwei Beinen, einen Fuss vor den anderen, mit reichlich Flüssigkeitszufuhr usw. ?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Januar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Auch hier 5cm Neuschnee!!



Ihr könnt gern von uns hier noch 15 cm haben...


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2013)

Rigger, 5cm gab es von heut morgen um 6 bis 8....hier in brobeck hat es auch min 15 cm geschneit und hört noch nicht auf...

Der Nachbar hat mit dem Trecker und Schneepflug unsere Straße frei gemach, davon ist kaum noch was zu sehen...

Samstag ist Wandertag der teutogemeinde...Lampe nicht vergessen und warme Klamotten,...bei dem Wetter wird das ein Spaß...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2013)

wandertag im teuto,,,biken  würde wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht funktionieren,,,es schneeeeeeiiiiiittttttt ohne ende,,,,
kulisse von 3 nüsse für aschbrödel,,
gedreht wird aber 13 glühwein für fb,,
komparsen können sich hier anmelden..

der dreh findet nur statt wenn noch genügend nebenrollen besetzt werden..
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13692


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2013)

uiiii, der FB mal wieder in seiner paraderolle...dagegen wirkt chuck noris wie ein anfänger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. Januar 2013)

5cm ist hier schon viel enduro, ist ja nicht so ne hoehenlage knapp an der baumgrenze wie der teuto!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2013)

der teuto versinkt im schnee...es hört nicht auf


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2013)

echt der hammer,,,ich komme gerade aus dem teuto,,,hier ein bild von der aktuellen wetterlage,,,ein suchbild,,,auf den ersten blick erkennt man nur ein bike,,es sind aber zwei auf dem bild zu sehen,,,wer es findet bekommt am samstag in der almhütte einen maikäferflugbenzin von mir.
 @_rigger_
das mit den 5 cm tut mir leid für dich



hier das foto


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2013)

is doch ganz einfach, das weiße steht doch direkt links neben dem schwarzen, das sieht doch ein blinder mit nem krückstock...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2013)

ich wußte es ist zu einfach,,,alpakarind  ist natürlich richtig,,,der schnaps gehört dir enduro...glückwunsch..


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2013)

ich habs an den schönen glöckchen erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (21. Januar 2013)

hab´gerade einen schöne snowride hinter mir. Herrlich


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2013)

wie ist es denn auf den teutohöhen??? recht viel schnee oben, oder???


----------



## diddie40 (21. Januar 2013)

ich war im flachland auf bauernwegen unterwegs, spurrillen fahren, tiefschneespuren ziehen, alles ganz locker


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2013)

ja so´n snowride in the wite wite sno is bestimmt doll
kam ich heute leider nich zu, muss zu viel am schreibtisch machen 
aber neles bus hat sie heute nicht zur schule gebracht und deswegen hatte zeit für mich

filme zu finden

is das nich klasse! 
da fahr´n wir hin
und das zweite musikstück in dem video...hmm 
kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor
hach
klasse!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Januar 2013)

ach Jojo..., das mit Norwegen usw wird bestimmt der Knaller!
kennst du das hier?

Wollt ihr nicht noch mit uns ins neue Jahr radeln?


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Januar 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich war im flachland auf bauernwegen unterwegs, spurrillen fahren, tiefschneespuren ziehen, alles ganz locker



ehrlich  hier oben auf dem Schafberg sind die Schneeverwehungen so hoch das stellenweise nix mehr geht.
Fahr gleich noch runter in´s Dorf mal schauen was da geht...


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2013)

schneeverwehungen???eingeschneit???brauche ich lebensmittelvorräte??? fragen über fragen....geht die welt nun doch unter???


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2013)

hier ist was los,,ein bißchen schnee und alle drehen ab...in österreich wird bei dem wetter noch der rasen gemäht..
ich bin eben zum karneval gegangen,als nonne verkleidet,,sofort wurde ich in das nächste haus gezogen um bei einer entbindung zu helfen,,,der krankenwagen käme nicht durch das schneetreiben...kein thema..bin gespannt wie die krankenkasse das mit mir abrechnen wird....
dann kam ein waidmann und dachte ich wäre ein pinguin,,ein pinguin in seinem revier,,,gut das mein kumpel als chuck norris verkleidet war,,dass feuergefecht dauerte nur 1,2 millisekunden,,,endete mit einem roundhouse kick,,,,
ein bißchen schnee und alle drehen ab...


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nicht noch mit uns ins neue Jahr radeln?
> Dusty Days - La Palma



ich weiß, dass werbung darauf basiert, uns unglücklich zu machen. 
was wir haben, ist nicht das, was wir wollen. 
so was macht werbung mit uns.
und du karsten
machst mich auch ziemlich unglücklich.
ihr fliegt doch nicht nach la palma,
oder etwa doch???


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ein bißchen schnee und alle drehen ab...



das erklärt hier einiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2013)

schön das ich helfen konnte


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2013)

auf dich is verlass

hab da ein anderes problem
ich kann ja mit alkohol nicht umgehen


dann sollte ich samstag wohl besser zuhause bleiben?
ach egal entweder ich fahr rad,
oder ich komm dazu


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hab da ein anderes problem
> ich kann ja mit alkohol nicht umgehen


bring das Zeug bei mir vorbei, ich sorge dafür das es entsorgt wird.
komm gerade zurück, da unten liegt auch alles voll von dem weißen Zeug.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Januar 2013)

*Der Beweis...*


----------



## Totoxl (21. Januar 2013)

@jojo2
was hast du angerichtet? ein bisschen Schnee? eis schneit den ganzen Tag. Als ich um 1:45 zur Arbeit bin nur ein fitzelchen Schnee, dann kommt man raus, alles weiß. Erstes Problem, wo ist mein Auto? Zweites Problem, wie komme ich trockenen Fußes durch den Schnee mit Sicherheitsschuhen, Sandalen. Drittes Problem, meine Frau meint bei dem Wetter könnte man doch mal Fietes Zimmer umstellen.

Oh man, ich sag euch das war ein Tag. Ich glaub morgen gehe ich Schnee pflügen


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2013)

häää wat schön...

nonnen die für pinguine gehalten werden, chuck noris wird von ibbenbürener jäger verkloppt und der jojo wird zum alkoholiker... hää wat schön...

da fehlt nur noch der FB und alles wäre perfekt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> auf dich is verlass
> 
> hab da ein anderes problem
> ich kann ja mit alkohol nicht umgehen
> ...




ach jojo,da bist du am samstag in guter gesellschaft,,den schwarzen gürtel im  mit alkohol umgehen haben die alle nicht..


----------



## Totoxl (21. Januar 2013)

Alter Schwede, der geht mal ab...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/57828299"]RAT ATTACK!  Introducing the New Santa Cruz Blur TR on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2013)

für alle die angst vor diesem termin haben,,
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13692 
hier der rat von einem experten
http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/gesu...s-gibt-wichtigeres-als-schlaf_aid_900986.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2013)

Man, da komm ich heut abend nach Hause und erkenne meinen Garten nicht wieder...alles so tief im Schnee versunken, das waren locker 10 cm seit heut morgen...das wird ein Spaß am Samstag


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, der geht mal ab...
> RAT ATTACK!  Introducing the New Santa Cruz Blur TR on Vimeo



oh mann! bryceland eben
so was sieht mann doch gerne




Totoxl schrieb:


> @jojo2
> was hast du angerichtet? ein bisschen Schnee? eis schneit den ganzen Tag. Als ich um 1:45 zur Arbeit bin nur ein fitzelchen Schnee, dann kommt man raus, alles weiß. Erstes Problem, wo ist mein Auto? Zweites Problem, wie komme ich trockenen Fußes durch den Schnee mit Sicherheitsschuhen, Sandalen. Drittes Problem, meine Frau meint bei dem Wetter könnte man doch mal Fietes Zimmer umstellen.
> 
> Oh man, ich sag euch das war ein Tag. Ich glaub morgen gehe ich Schnee pflügen



für die unanehmlichkeiten, die dir dadurch entstanden sind,
möchte ich dich aufrichtig um entschuldigung bitten 
soll nich mehr so oft vorkommen

mein tip
mach ma party


----------



## Totoxl (21. Januar 2013)

Danke Jojo2, das werde ich am WE mal in Angriff nehmen.
Ach ja, das Norco von Nele (auf dem du auch mal fahren darfst) ist echt der Hammer. 
Finde Rahmenform und Design Top. Wenn es sich auch so fährt


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich weiß, dass werbung darauf basiert, uns unglücklich zu machen.
> was wir haben, ist nicht das, was wir wollen.
> so was macht werbung mit uns.
> und du karsten
> ...



Ach Jojo..., jetzt hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich dich unglücklich gemacht habe. Ich schlage vor, ihr kommt einfach mit und wir feiern zusammen Neujahr in Bikeshorts aufm Vulkan! 
Soll heissen: 27.12.13-03.01.14 Palmen auf La Paloma Palma


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> boah
> la palma
> da war ich noch nie
> der gedanke an la palma lässt mich träumen
> ...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. Januar 2013)

Jojo..., nicht, dass du ein Fall für die Couch wirst durch einen Ohrwurm. Der soll gefährlich sein! Mit am gefährlichsten soll der Modern Talking und der Wolle Petry Wurm sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Januar 2013)

so der tisch für samstag ist geordert,,,bitte noch eintragen wer mit möchte,,,,es werden bis jetzt 10 people werden...5 haben es schon geschafft sich einzutragen...sollten es mehr wie 10 werden muß ich mich nochmal beim günther melden..deshalb bitte eintragen...kostet nix ..
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13692


----------



## enduro pro (22. Januar 2013)

Lt. Andrea sind die ketten auch dabei und haben bei mir das wochenendpacket gebucht.... 

Das wird kein Spaß


----------



## diddie40 (22. Januar 2013)

wochenendpaket?
saufen bis der fb unterm tisch liegt, campen bei -10°, frühstück am see, biken, bis der kater weg ist?


----------



## Chefkocher (22. Januar 2013)

Dann melden wir uns doch auch geschwind beim Teutonenwalk an ..... schwupp, schon passiert ;-)


----------



## rigger (22. Januar 2013)

War grad noch 2,5 std. im Wald, nä watt war datt herrlich!!!


----------



## brcrew (22. Januar 2013)

kann leider am samstag nicht.. wat ärgerlich!


----------



## Totoxl (22. Januar 2013)

Ich auch nicht. Jojo2 hat gesagt ich soll Party machen...

und da werde ich mich nicht wehren http://www.bosselparty.de/


----------



## rigger (22. Januar 2013)

Boßeln is doch für Luschen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Januar 2013)

,,,morgen kommt eine neue ladung brennstoff zur almhütte,,,und bierknacker,,,,snikers natürlich auch,,,werden etwa 15 people werden ,,, der günther ist gewarnt..
dann kann es ja losgehen,,,gehzeit (nüchtern)1 stunde pro weg..

schade toto,,,die strip-tante hat es echt drauf,,,


----------



## herby-hancoc (22. Januar 2013)

Dat wird ja mehr son Pilgerfad mit Erleuchtung am ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Januar 2013)

Pilgerreise zur Almhütte und dann auf den Brustwarzen nach Hause kriechen 

Das pro belaufen heut war schon mal sehr aufschlussreich... will sagen das die Stunde hin noch sehr erträglich ist, der Rückweg wird zeigen wer ein echter teutone


----------



## Papa-Joe (22. Januar 2013)

Kinder, ihr kommt ja auf Ideen! 
Leider klingt meine Lunge gerade wie ein Trecker aus der zeit um die Jahrhundertwende (nicht Jahrtausendwende), ich fürchte den Wanderausflug kann ich so knicken.

Aber was anderes: Nächsten Monat ist bei mir Umzug angesagt. Hat von euch jemand Umzugskartons, die er verleihen/verschenken/verpfänden kann?


----------



## rigger (22. Januar 2013)

Von heute nachmittag...


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Januar 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Kinder, ihr kommt ja auf Ideen!
> Leider klingt meine Lunge gerade wie ein Trecker aus der zeit um die Jahrhundertwende (nicht Jahrtausendwende), ich fürchte den Wanderausflug kann ich so knicken.
> 
> Aber was anderes: Nächsten Monat ist bei mir Umzug angesagt. Hat von euch jemand Umzugskartons, die er verleihen/verschenken/verpfänden kann?




das überlege dir nochmal papa-joe,,,,es gibt samstag reichlich getränke aus teutonischen wunderkräutern,,letztens lag ein angeschossenes reh im teuto,nach dem wir dem armen geschöpf 6 tropfen von dem zeug auf die zunge träufeln konnten stand es auf ...nicht um zu flüchten sondern um den jäger zu verkloppen,,,..echt..
kartons kannst du soviel haben wie du willst,,volumen für etwa 20 bücher..


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Januar 2013)

Wer hat das denn gebraut, Mirakulix? Vielleicht bin ich bis Samstag ja doch wieder halbwegs fit... Bei den 30 Leuten fällt einer mehr bestimmt auch nicht mehr auf ;-)
Das mit den Kartons klingt gut, mal kurz rechnen, 20 Bücher pro Karton... macht ca 3000 Kartons... Na gut, ich rechne noch mal nach. Anfang-Mitte Februar kann ich mir den Sprinter von der Arbeit leihen, dann komm ich die abholen.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Januar 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Wer hat das denn gebraut, Mirakulix? Vielleicht bin ich bis Samstag ja doch wieder halbwegs fit... Bei den 30 Leuten fällt einer mehr bestimmt auch nicht mehr auf ;-)
> Das mit den Kartons klingt gut, mal kurz rechnen, 20 Bücher pro Karton... macht ca 3000 Kartons... Na gut, ich rechne noch mal nach. Anfang-Mitte Februar kann ich mir den Sprinter von der Arbeit leihen, dann komm ich die abholen.



Sprinter von der Arbeit
als Student
Das hast du bestimmt falsch verstanden,
die meinten keinen Sprinter sondern einen Läufer!


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Januar 2013)

Ham was doch gewußt:



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/23/subaru-gravity-cup-sam-hill-gewinnt-1-rennen-auf-nukeproof/

Hähä, alles richtig gemacht!!


----------



## jojo2 (23. Januar 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich war im flachland auf bauernwegen unterwegs, spurrillen fahren, tiefschneespuren ziehen, alles ganz locker



diddie diddie
autospuren im schnee folgen is cool
is wie northshorefahren

aber!
ich hab heut spuren von einem skilangläufer gefunden.
denen zu folgen is echt cool

meinst du scotti behält jetzt doch erstmal sein rad, wenn hill damit gewonnen hat?



ob ich den skispuren folgen konnte, verrate ich nach meinen nächsten terminen heute abend

ach kannse dir ja denken
die sind soooo schmal die spuren
hamma , echt
echtes abenteuer wieder mal. boah!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Januar 2013)

alles richtig gemacht scotti,,,,jetzt noch einen helm von red bull und du kannst fliegen,,,,,,ich konnte damals nicht gut schwimmen,,ruckzuck eine badehose von arena gekauft,,,die hatte der michael groß auch immer an,,,und siehe da,,der freischwimmer war meiner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Januar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ham was doch gewußt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann verkauf Dein Rahmen mal lieber gleich wieder, er fährt ein Pulse und Du ein Scalp


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Januar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Sprinter von der Arbeit
> als Student
> Das hast du bestimmt falsch verstanden,
> die meinten keinen Sprinter sondern einen Läufer!



Nein nein, das verstehst du jetzt falsch. Ich studiere Rennkunde, nicht Teppichwirtschaft! Wird schon ein waschechter Sprinter.


----------



## enduro pro (23. Januar 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> dann verkauf Dein Rahmen mal lieber gleich wieder, er fährt ein Pulse und Du ein Scalp



 der is echt gut


----------



## jojo2 (23. Januar 2013)

@scott-bussi
*scooottii!!!*
sach was


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Januar 2013)

jetzt haben wir den salat,,,scotti!!!ich hatte nie eine badehose und  der hill hat auf einem scalp gewonnen !!
echt!!!
der 2.platz wurde von einem froggy belegt !!!!
echt !!!

sccccoooooooottttiiiiii !!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (23. Januar 2013)

Tja, aus der Nummer kommt der Scotty nicht mehr raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (23. Januar 2013)

Nukeproof ist Nukeproof!!! 
Das Pulse ist nur die Poserversion vom Scalp! Echt!
Und 2 war gar kein Froggy sondern nur der Kovarik mit so´nem Santa Cruz.
Auch so Poser-Bikes!

Männer fahren Scalp! Frag die Schlabberkette! Den ultimativen Teutonenrace - Abo-Sieger! 

@ chrissxrossi
der muß das Pulse fahren wg. der Sponsoren. Der hätte viel lieber ein Scalp mit Dabbel-Babbel-Dämpfer. Deswegen guckt der auch immer als hätte er ins Klo gegriffen


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Januar 2013)

Den Ungläubigen Nukeproofverweigeren die Wahrheit preisen, heißt Blinden schöne Dirnen weisen.


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Januar 2013)

achja, aber wei eins will, dem verkauf ich eins!


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Januar 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Den Ungläubigen Nukeproofverweigeren die Wahrheit preisen, heißt Blinden schöne Dirnen weisen.



Hääää?

Dafür muß man wohl studiert haben?

Papa Joe, kannste mir das Samstach ma erklärn??
Oder Jojo2 kannste mir das ma erklärn?

Ich glaube Samstach nach der Hälfte des Weges verstehe ich das auch! 
Oder gar nix mehr!!??


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Januar 2013)

Grob gesagt: Dat is, wenn ich einer hübschen Blonden nach dem 10. Sambuca, den FB als California Dreamboy verkaufen möchte.


----------



## jojo2 (23. Januar 2013)

word!


----------



## jojo2 (23. Januar 2013)

jo
ich kann auch english
hab grad mit nele where the trail ends geguckt
klasse
tolle aufnahmen, tolles fahren
aber kein nukeproof dafür yt
hehe

jo scotti. ich hätt´s dir ja erklärt, aber das kann der chrissi besser

aber er vertut sich
der fb is anders
hier ein bild von ihm unter einem seiner pseudonyme
(erklär ich dir samstag scotti)
http://imgur.com/gallery/P6aF8eR


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Januar 2013)

Ist jetzt Chucky ein Nukeproof oder der FB ein Bruce Lee? Ich komm da immer ganz durcheinander.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Januar 2013)

Ganz klar!
Nukeproof ost top,
FB ist ...


----------



## Papa-Joe (24. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube ich hätte dir da nur einen vom Pferd erklärt Scotti.

Ich dachte, das heist irgendwas von wegen Dirnen mit Birnen vergleichen...
Oder was mit atheistischen Atombunkern... ich weiss auch nicht... ich sollte schlafen gehen und gesund werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Januar 2013)

wir bekommen am samstag welche,,,brauchst nicht wieder weinen fb
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2-T3-uxMaI"]Der Gollum will Frikadellen essen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2013)

Der wanderausflug der teutonen - MTB - Klasse ist ja gut besucht...da wird der Günter staunen  Hauptsache er hat genügend "Flugbenzin" 


Ach ja, ich vergass....in der Nacht aus Sonntag ist "Vollmond". Uaaaaaaaaaaa..der arme FB....


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Januar 2013)

ich habe gestern mal kurz probiert,,,,o,2 cl reichen im durchschnitt für 1,5 runden flugzeit um die almhütte..


----------



## Ketta (24. Januar 2013)

tb, was ziehst du samstag an?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Januar 2013)

tja ketta,,,die richtige garderobe für solch einen anlass zu finden ist fast wie der 7m drop in leogang...
zu sportlich und man schießt sich ins flat,,,zu ängstlich und man gräbt sich bis zur baggy ein.
es soll schon feierlich sein , muß aber auch eine sportliche note haben.sollte eine gewisse dezente aufdringlichkeit haben die nicht lächerlich wirkt und soll ebenso nicht overdressed sein,,
die farbe soll ein signal geben das jeder(auch der fb)sofort versteht und muß good vibrations transportieren.
hast du sowas im schrank ??? und schuhe ,, oh ,, gott,,,ich bin weg ,, schuhe,,ich habe keine schuhe...


----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2013)

TB, zieh das Eisbärenkostüm an, das passt immer im Winter...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Januar 2013)

das kostüm habe ich dem fb verkauft,,,er hat sich das in pink gefärbt und sieht damit aus wie cindy aus marzahn auf einem lsd-trip.....egal,,,er kann es tragen..


----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2013)

Ich dachte der FB geht als "Tigerente" zum treff....


----------



## kleinOtze (24. Januar 2013)

Ich spiele Samstag das Riggertaxi...wehe Rigger kotzt mir in die Karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (24. Januar 2013)

Denk an den Schlitten, dann kannste mich später wieder zum Auto ziehen...


----------



## kleinOtze (25. Januar 2013)

Der BTS (Biertransportschlitten) steht schon bereit


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2013)

einige,fast  unglaubliche bilder
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6XUVjK9W4o"]PEOPLE ARE AWESOME 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2013)

Hammer was da für Dinger rausgehauen werden....großer Respekt....

Wie war das noch???   "Eier, wir brauchen Eier"


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> "Eier, wir brauchen Eier"




ich weiß jetzt nicht wie du auf eier kommst
aber zu ostern gibt´s eier
aber ostern bin ich in bad wildbad
bei mir wird das also nix mit den eiern
und mit eiern rückwärts die treppe runterrutschen,
da muss man aber gut aufpassen


----------



## brcrew (25. Januar 2013)

hab auch ein nettes video gefunden.. super intro!^^

[ame="http://vimeo.com/57299640"]Steve Ian 3: The Saga Continues on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2013)

Wie früh muss man anfangen um so fahren zu können und wie viel Zeit nimmt das in Anspruch....ne Schule oder nen job haben die Jungs doch nie gesehen...Kindergarten und Wald, das war alles...oder Waldkindergarten


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2013)

kennst du seasons?
smiths mama fährt ihn in dem film immer wieder diesen einen berg mit auto hoch...
...und er den berg mit dem rad immer wieder runter 

sie sacht dann irgendwann so was wie:
wer weiß, vielleicht wird er ja mal aus unserem kaff herauskommen

tja 
von nix kommt nix


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2013)

Am Sonntag gibt es wahrscheinlich die letzte Möglichkeit auf snowride...es soll gegen Nachmittag anfangen zu regnen und zu tauen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Januar 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> hab auch ein nettes video gefunden.. super intro!^^


 Hammer!


enduro pro schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gibt es wahrscheinlich die letzte Möglichkeit auf snowride...es soll gegen Nachmittag anfangen zu regnen und zu tauen...



Hey Enduro, kann denn jemand von euch Sonntag geradeaus schauen?


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2013)

Phuuuuu, hmmmm, tja.... was soll ich dazu sagen....es wird kein kindergeburtstach, soviel steht fest....

Du meinst also eher "don't drink and drive"


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ....ne Schule  haben die Jungs doch nie gesehen...Kindergarten und Wald, das war alles...oder Waldkindergarten



Hey dann müßte der FB das ja auch können


(duck und wech)


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2013)

haben biker mehr zeit wie andere leute ? oder nehmen sich biker nur mehr zeit wie andere leute ?
hammer das bei einem so kurzfristigen termin min. 18 teutowalker ,von nur gering mehr möglichen, zeit haben zeit zu haben.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2013)

Das erinnter mich an eine Sendung aus meiner Kindheit, die hieß "was ist Zeit" 

Kennt hier keiner mehr, oder???

Also ich hab Zeit....Zeit?? Wofür überhaupt???


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> "was ist Zeit"
> 
> ???



zeit ist immer relativ,,,,beim biken geht sie relativ schnell vorbei ,,
ab samstag 6 wochen streckverband werden scotti relativ lang vorkommen..


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2013)

ab samstag 6 wochen streckverband werden scotti relativ lang vorkommen.


   der Scotty bekommt aber auch immer einen mit hier...woran liegt das nur???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hey dann müßte der FB das ja auch können
> 
> 
> (duck und wech)



6 wochen,,aber nur wenn der fb einen guten tag hat...


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2013)

Jemand Lust auf teuto heute???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Phuuuuu, hmmmm, tja.... was soll ich dazu sagen....es wird kein kindergeburtstach, soviel steht fest....
> 
> Du meinst also eher "don't drink and drive"



Najaaaaaa..., als ich euch das letzte mal traf (zu lang ists her), konnte ich am nächsten Tag kaum sprechen, das fahren war auch eher rustikal..., du erinnerst dich vielleicht?!


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2013)

@schulte69
(der hattte was an mich unter dieses coole video von williwildsau geschrieben)

karsten. ich wollte mir ja auch vom jens nur bestätigen lassen,
dass das da nicht zu gefährlich für mich ist...

ist doch klar:
wenn wir zwischen unsere den reisen zu den downhillstrecken dieser erde
zeit finden, kommen wir auch zum kophlensiepen!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @schulte69
> (der hattte was an mich unter dieses coole video von williwildsau geschrieben)
> 
> karsten. ich wollte mir ja auch vom jens nur bestätigen lassen,
> ...


na das will ich doch hoffen, dass ihr bald mal Zeit findet! Ich bin im übrigen nun auch Vereinsmitglied hier in einem regionalen Tretradverein und werde bei Gelegenheit mal angehen, dass hier die DH Strecke am Kothen ausgebessert wird und einen Pumptrack erhält. Kannst du dich noch an den Trail erinnern, den wir aufm Hintern runtergerutscht sind?! Das wird vermutlich eine der weiteren offiziellen Strecken hier werden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> tb, was ziehst du samstag an?




so ketta , du sollst es als erste sehen,,habe mich doch für was zweckmässiges entschieden,,schön warm und nicht zu strange..
fehlen nur noch die passenden schuhe..


----------



## Ketta (25. Januar 2013)

sehr schön tb, genau wie du es beschrieben hast, der fb wird es sofort verstehen
mir fehlen auch nur noch die schuhe, der rest wird eine überraschung


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2013)

könnt ihr mal aufhören?!




ich hab nix anzuziehen


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Januar 2013)

Ich mache mir gerade echt Sorgen!
Um mich und um TB! Wenn FB mich erst mal vermöbelt hat, wer weiß ob er dann noch feinfühlig genug ist um mit Dir zu kuscheln, TB!!

Oh je, ich mache mir echt Sorgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (25. Januar 2013)

Skihose, Winterstiefel, Skijacke und Borat-String für drunter  mal schauen ob mein Smart überhaupt bis zum Parkplatz kommt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich mache mir gerade echt Sorgen!
> Um mich und um TB! Wenn FB mich erst mal vermöbelt hat, wer weiß ob er dann noch feinfühlig genug ist um mit Dir zu kuscheln, TB!!
> 
> Oh je, ich mache mir echt Sorgen!!



ich komme dich am montag im krankenhaus besuchen und erzähle dir was noch so los war.du bekommst  zimmer 334,habe ich heute für dich geklärt,da hast du einen schönen blick auf den teuto..


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Januar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich komme dich am montag im krankenhaus besuchen und erzähle dir was noch so los war.du bekommst  zimmer 334,habe ich heute für dich geklärt,da hast du einen schönen blick auf den teuto..



Cool, ich dachte schon ich müßte im sündigen Haus bei Enduro übernachten mit all den anderen. Aber so ein nettes Einzelzimmer mit Frühstück und Betreuung durch nette Krankenschwestern  
das hat auch was


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2013)

Die Nacht Schwester heißt Horst und hat Haare auf dem rücken


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. Januar 2013)

Keine Sorge Scotty, sie ist trotzdem ne ganz süße und ich glaube genau dein Typ!


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Januar 2013)

Rrrrrrrr, ich bin schon ganz wuschig!!






Würg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2013)

ich hab grad feierabend
und dachte: "guckse mal rein"
bin ich doof!

der abend hätte so nett werden können

ach 
ich geh jetzt essen und unterhalt mich gepflegt mit leuten,
die hier nicht so komische sachen posten
cu!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Januar 2013)

und jojo ?? erzähl,,wie kamst du klar in der anderen welt ? da wo die krankenschwestern keine bärte tragen und die leute bei einem kicker an fussball denken ?? die drops nicht hoch sondern sauer sind und eine google für eine suchmaschine gehalten wird ???
wie ist es dort ??


----------



## enduro pro (26. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre zwischen 12.00 und 12.30 noch mal ne runde teuto...Fall wer mit möchte einfach innerhalb der nächsten Stunde melden...


----------



## Chefkocher (26. Januar 2013)

Moinsen,

dann Reihe ich mich auch  mal in den Reigen der fleißigen Filmchen-Postern ein 

...und zwar ein brandneuer Beitrag aus meiner Heimat...direkt vor der Haustür an unseren Hotspots gedreht...jedem der die "Null", den "ZickZackWeg"', den "Schneewittchen", den Hüggel usw. kennt, dem sollte es beim anschauen in den Füßen kribbeln.

Bis gleich 


[ame="http://vimeo.com/58190948"]MORE Episode I on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (26. Januar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> und jojo ?? erzähl,,wie kamst du klar in der anderen welt ? da wo die krankenschwestern keine bärte tragen und die leute bei einem kicker an fussball denken ?? die drops nicht hoch sondern sauer sind und eine google für eine suchmaschine gehalten wird ???
> wie ist es dort ??


----------



## jojo2 (26. Januar 2013)

tn ich miuss dir später erzählen wie´s war
hab´s grad eilig

kann jemand nachher so´ne passende konnusschlüssel mitbringen, 
würd gerne endlich mal die nabe passend anziehen lassen
und mir angucken, wie das geht...

danke
scotti hast du vielleicht konusschlüssel für die saint?


----------



## diddie40 (26. Januar 2013)

wünsche euch viel spaß, ich werde heute mal den geburtstag meiner frau feiern, sonst wäre ich natürlich dabei,
postet morgen mal, was ihr heute so für die saison ausgehäckt habt, wenn ihr euch morgen noch daran errinnert.


----------



## Papa-Joe (26. Januar 2013)

@Chefkocher: Mein Güte, das Video könnte glatt aus British Columbia kommen. Hammer! Kennst du Die Leute, die da fahren?

An alle viel Spaß heute, ich wäre gerne dabei, aber meinen Lungen-zurück-in-den-Körper-schieber habe ich nun mal hier und der ist auch zu sperrig zum mitnehmen.


----------



## kleinOtze (27. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen ihr Suffköppe ... alle in einem Stück Zuhause angekommen? Lustiger Abend gestern!


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Januar 2013)

yeah, wir leben........wieder 
wandern ist anstrengend
aber schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

wir sind gewandert??
sind der fb und der tb wiedergefunden worden?

das war lustig gestern!



diddie grüß ma deine frau


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2013)

war eine schöne Stimmung.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Januar 2013)

gewandert ??  ich auch  ??  ist der fb wieder da   ??  bin ich auch da  ??  sind alle wieder da   ??  wo ist da  ??? 
hast du maikäferflugbenzin im blut,,,geht es dir am tag danach nicht gut  ..


----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2013)

Jo, der Maikäfer hat es euch ganz schön besorgt  Maikäfer fliegen manchmal recht hoch


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Januar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gewandert ??  ich auch  ??  ist der fb wieder da   ??  bin ich auch da  ??  sind alle wieder da   ??  wo ist da  ???
> hast du maikäferflugbenzin im blut,,,geht es dir am tag danach nicht gut  ..




TB, falscher Ansatz! Du brauchst mehr Maikäferflugbenzin! Dann geht´s dir wieder wie gestern - also gut!!

Übrigens sehr nett, die Foto´s von gestern!


----------



## der krefelder (27. Januar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gewandert ??  ich auch  ??  ist der fb wieder da   ??  bin ich auch da  ??  sind alle wieder da   ??  wo ist da  ???
> hast du maikäferflugbenzin im blut,,,geht es dir am tag danach nicht gut  ..



die maikäfer sind alle wieder gelandet, sogar der FB ist wieder aufgetaucht . war ein lustiger abend.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Januar 2013)

mehr flugbenzin  ?? womit sollen dann die maikäfer fliegen ?? was für fotos ??


----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2013)

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## Ketta (27. Januar 2013)

fotos werden grad auf meiner seite im album wandertag im teuto hochgeladen

nocheinmal die eckdaten von gestern abend: 

fb, tb, pascal und chefkocher fahren mit beim endurorennen in willingen vom 15.06.- 16.06. da freu ich mich schon drauf

verratenix weiß auch nicht, was der fb für ein neues bike hat

ostern gehts in die pfalz, wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

ketta
ich hatte dir gesacht: keinen blitz!
aber so sind die ja fast alle was geworden


sehr nett bisher
ein paar echt schöne mützen am start


----------



## enduro pro (27. Januar 2013)

Was für ein Haufen


----------



## rigger (27. Januar 2013)

War echt lustig gestern! 

Morgen erstmal wegen der kaputten Brille zum Optiker.


----------



## ricobra50 (27. Januar 2013)

das war anstrengend gestern!


----------



## kleinOtze (27. Januar 2013)

@Ketta, der FB hat bestimmt gedacht, dass du die Rennteilnahme vergisst ;D ... der Rigger und ich wollen evtl. zum Anfeuern nach Willingen fahren!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Januar 2013)

endurorennen willingen ?? ich auch ???
oh man,,,wenn der fb schneller sein sollte wie ich muß ich wohl in ein land auswandern in dem es kein internet gibt ,,,,,
ich werde gleich mal das haus vom fb anstecken und warten mit was für einem bike die feuerwehr aus dem haus kommt.mal sehen ob ich aufrüsten muß,...selber schuld der fb..
willingen ??? ich auch verratenix ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (27. Januar 2013)

jau, tb, du bist dabei, das wird cool, immer flach und kurz bergauf und steil und lang bergab 
du auch verratenix?? nein, ich verratenix


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Januar 2013)

juuuuuhhhuuuuu,,ich bin dabei....ähh,,,bin ich schon angemeldet  ??? fährt der schlabber auch mit ??? trotzdem er im besten fall zweiter werden kann ???


----------



## Ketta (27. Januar 2013)

anmeldung hier: http://www.enduroseries.net/index.php?lang=de
wahrscheinlich ein paar wochen vor dem renntermin

schlabber fährt natürlich auch mit

wenn fb dann erster wird und schlabber zweiter, welchen platz belegst du dann?
http://www.enduroseries.net/index.php?lang=de


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Januar 2013)

wenn fb erster ist und schlabber zweiter wäre ich letzter..!!...

im rennbericht steht es dann wie folgt : 
der fb  belegte den drittletzten platz.auch der schlabber enttäuschte und wurde vorletzter.einziges highlight ,,,der teuto biker ,,,er fuhr mal wieder souverain den dritten platz ein.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

tb
du guckst ja keine Videos, die nich hier verlinkt sind
dann kennst du die von barel auch nich
das hier war im filmfreitag drin

drive safe and enjoy your ride sacht er

wovon träumt der nachts??
der is gar kein rennfahrer
unser allseits geliebter melvin
(der hier immer mal wieder mitliest)
schrieb das immer anders von wegen der glory und so
apropos fb wie geht´s dir eigentlich?




ich versuch auch am streckenrand zu stehen in willingen
und hab´n schild dabei
*ketta for win!*


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Januar 2013)

danke jojo,,,dafür sind die dinger am lenker,,,cool,,,ich fahre ja noch mit rücktrittbremse,,,kein fading ,, bremspunktwandern,quietschen,,druckverlust oder so modernes kram...rücktritt,,ruuuummms und die karre steht....


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2013)

Nur mal so als Info: Finale ist nicht weit von den Strecken aus dem Video enfernt.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

...nur kurz über´n berg und dann lang runter


----------



## rigger (27. Januar 2013)

Genau richtig Jojo!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Januar 2013)

chrisxrossi`s traumreisen...oft kopiert ,nie erreicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

okay okay
aber es gibt wichtigeres
tb wenn du nur die Videos guckst, die hier verlinkt sind,
dann kennst du gar nicht den klassiker??
ist das jetzt fbs rad oder nich?
nich ne?

sonst!
boah!! hamma


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

comming soon??
boaaah


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2013)

ja, woher weißt Du das, warst Du schon da?


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

solche "entfernungen" sind doch für unsereiner nix - 
nicht der rede wert 
im schlaf bringe auch ich solche traumreisen hinter mich


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Januar 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Info: Finale ist nicht weit von den Strecken aus dem Video enfernt.



Nabend,

kumma Chriss 
Sach mal wo das sein soll vom Herrn Barel.


Gehts euch allen wieder gut?


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Januar 2013)

in Peille, im Hinterland von Monaco.

hier hab ich schon mal eine Strecke für Dich eingezeichnet.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Januar 2013)

ähhh,,,chrisxrossi,,,nur so aus neugierde,,,in finale gibt es solche strecken nicht ;;oder?? und solche brücken auch nicht ,,stimmt doch oder ?? nur so,,habe ich recht ??
jau ne ?? geht doch immer nur flach hoch und dann flowig wieder runter,,,wie immer....oder ?? sag doch was !!!!


----------



## rigger (28. Januar 2013)

sind ja "nur"130 km bis peille! Warst du da schon mal Chris?


----------



## jojo2 (28. Januar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> sind ja "nur"130 km bis peille!



wie sagen wir?
mtb is motorsport
und das stimmt dummerweise
130 km
sind doch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. Januar 2013)

und wenn´s dann am ende so schön runter geht
dann wünsch ich euch viel spass


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Januar 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> in Peille, im Hinterland von Monaco.
> 
> hier hab ich schon mal eine Strecke für Dich eingezeichnet.



Moin,

hömma..., ich wollte keine Kindertouren fahren..., haste nix ohne Brücke und in steil?? 
Vielleicht kommen Saskia und ich im Urlaub da vorbei.

Chriss, wir sind vorher hier unterwegs: http://goo.gl/maps/zShQF

Kennst du dich da aus? Wennse schon da das Hinterland von Monaco kennst, dann vielleicht auch die Gegend um Apt und an der Verdonschlucht?


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Januar 2013)

Sella Ronda ist cool


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Januar 2013)

Hey TB, in Finale ist alles schön flach


Hey Karsten, Apt und Verdon kenne ich fast wie meine Westentasche. Allein in und um Apt kannst Du Dich wochenlang aufhalten ohne Trails neu fahren zu müssen. TB, FB und ich waren doch letztes jahr im März oder so für eine Woche unten. Seit 2006 bin ich in Abt regelmäßig unterwegs gewesen.

In Pelle war ich noch nicht biken.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Januar 2013)

Chriss..., das ist doch jetzt ein Witz, oder? Ihr wart echt genau in der Gegend? Das wäre ja super, dann würde ich euch nochmal ansprechen. Hast du irgendwelche GPS Daten? Dann könnte ich einfach schonmal ein wenig drüberlesen und wir wüssten beide wovon wir sprechen...


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Januar 2013)

ja klar, wir haben sogar Fabrice Taillefer getroffen. Das ist der Autor der für die Gegend den Bike Guide verfasst hat. Is eigentlich ein Must have dieser Guide. GPS Daten und Tips habe ich natürlich reichlich für Dich. 
Thomas, Du kannst Dich doch auch noch an Fabrice erinnern, der diesen großen Sprung über den Bach am Steilhang gemacht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Januar 2013)

@chrisxrossi

Erstmal herzlichen Dank vorab! Dann sag ich doch mal, dass wir am besten demnächst telefonieren, bzw. Saskia und ich kommen mal zum Hüggel oder du/ihr hierhin. Dann können wir uns besser austauschen. Sag mal, haste Verwendung für den Kona LRS? Der sackschwere mit den MTX Felgen? Irgendwie konnte ich ein Schnäppchen nicht ausschlagen  und hab die alten bald über...

Also: Wäre super, wenn du oder Thomas (TBeeeeeeeeee...) mir vielleicht schonmal mit GPS Daten aushelfen könntet, dann würde ich das in Mapsource mal anschauen.

Du Bilder in Thomas Album sind aus der Gegend, oder?


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Januar 2013)

ich muss mal in TB´s Album gucken. Dachte da wären nur Fotos von FB im Tütü drin.

MTX am besten per Mail.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Januar 2013)

apt ist geil,,schöne gegend,,aber lange anstiege,,jau die bilder sind aus apt,,,jau der taillefer hat den touris mal gezeigt was eier und fahrkönnen sind,,,das dicke ding hast du doch auf video chrisxrossi,,,,wo der freak ohne helm usw. in seiner lycra über das monsterteil  drüber ist..den haben wir 2 tage später nochmal in einem bistro getroffen und ihn gefragt ob er noch alle latten am zaun hat,,,da hat er nur gelacht..


----------



## jojo2 (29. Januar 2013)

guten morgen ketta, guten morgen msghostrider
schönen tag noch


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2013)

hach ist das herzlich hier    

fehlt nur noch der FB


----------



## kleinOtze (29. Januar 2013)

Ist der FB immer noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht??? @Enduro, man munkelt du hast Fotos vom FB in Lycra? Die würde ich ja gerne mal sehen...


----------



## jojo2 (29. Januar 2013)

guten tag enduro
guten tag kleinOtze
*saskiaaaa*
könntest du ma mit rigger reden
ich besorg mir inzwischen auch mal ein kleines blaues
ich will wieder pumptrack fahren

aber jezz is erstma mitachspause 
und es geht innen wald

cu


  @kleinOtze
hast du das schöne aurum in meinem letzen vid entdeckt?


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2013)

der FB trägt abends zu hause immer nylons, geht das auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2013)

na endlich,,,der rigger hat gebucht,,,echt der obahama diese barack,,


----------



## jojo2 (29. Januar 2013)

ihr snobs


fahrt doch wohin ihr wollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2013)

das machen wir jojo,,,,aber vorher machen wir noch ein paar leute neidisch,,,dann macht es noch viel mehr spaß,,so läuft das,,aber hier ist das wetter ja auch ok....
nun gut,,bis ihr hier bei 20° biken könnt wird es noch 4 -5 monate dauern,,egal,,dafür braucht ihr aber auch keine sonnencreme kaufen...5,70 euro habe ich heute bezahlt,,wahnsinn,,,bei 8 sonnenstunden am tag aber unumgänglich,,oder kauft mal jetzt t-shirts,,bei dem wetter ,,6 verkäuferinnen wollten schon mit,,,,ja so ein bike-urlaub in der sonne,wenn es hier noch den ganzen tag kalt und grau ist,verlangt einiges ab..
 @rigger
hast du schon eine neue badehose  ??


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2013)

Sonnencreme??.


----------



## jojo2 (29. Januar 2013)

es gibt dinge, die will ich gar nich wissen

aber hier im wald waren es heute 24 grad
24!
ich hab geschwitzt wie sau
das war nich schön!
aber 20 grad geht ja noch


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2013)

jau sonnencreme,,aber 5,70 euro,,,10 mal eincremen und die tube ist leer...für das gleiche geld können die daheim gebliebenen sich einen schönen regenschirm kaufen..wenn unsere woche in der sonne vorbei ist,ist euer regenschirm immer noch da obwohl ihr ihn täglich gebraucht habt..


----------



## rigger (29. Januar 2013)

Mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2013)

Ok, da hätt ich auch noch ein paar Originale. Sind praktisch an den Strecken entstanden


----------



## rigger (30. Januar 2013)

Boah watt für ne Friese Chris!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2013)

nich viel anders als heute


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Januar 2013)

das sind bilder aus dem januar 1989 oder ???
 sollen wir eigentlich lebensmittel mitnehmen oder machen wir es so wie beim letzten mal ??
der erste der morgens  aufsteht holt aus dem bach vor unserer hütte milch und honig,pflückt bananen und erntet kurz den affenbrotbaum (vollkorn).
der zweite holt 3-4 lobster aus der reuse und bringt kokosnüsse vom strand mit..
dann stehe ich auch auf und ein sonniger und unvergesslicher tag kann beginnen.
oder alles vom aldi ???  aufbackbrötchen mit braunschweiger und  dosenfisch in aspik ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. Januar 2013)

chrissi ein jetta oder tatsächlich ein scirocco?

soso sieht also ein bmx-meister oben rum aus
hab ich schon guten morgen gesagt?


rosa oder vielleicht doch grün?
der regenschirm
für heute nachmittag

trägt man die auch im wald?


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2013)

Moin, ein Jetta. Mit den können wir dann auch die heute etwas älteren Damen zur Unterkunft transportieren. Dann haben wir auch jemanden der dem TB den FB ersetzt.

BMX Meister is hier:


----------



## jojo2 (30. Januar 2013)

geiles foto!

und im Hintergrund ein capri!!!
meinen ersten  6 jahre alten capri hatte ich 1979
super teil! damit rutschte man über den boden wie auf´m rollbrett
immer unter den lkws durch


aber du machst auch ne gute figur: 
absoluten siegeswillen strahlt dieser durchtrainierte körper aus



hmmm
vielleicht sollte ich meine corvette wieder verkaufen...


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2013)

hey das war 79 oder 80, vielleicht bist Du der Typ im Capri.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2013)

Hahaha! Der Schnurri!!!!!

Gut, dass ich da noch flüssig war!


----------



## Totoxl (30. Januar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das sind bilder aus dem januar 1989 oder ???
> sollen wir eigentlich lebensmittel mitnehmen oder machen wir es so wie beim letzten mal ??
> der erste der morgens  aufsteht holt aus dem bach vor unserer hütte milch und honig,pflückt bananen und erntet kurz den affenbrotbaum (vollkorn).
> der zweite holt 3-4 lobster aus der reuse und bringt kokosnüsse vom strand mit..
> ...



Feinkost Albrecht!!! Wenn, dann sollt ihr ja auch was ordentliches essen. Wer weiß ob der Kram aus der Natur nicht irgendwie belastet ist 

@ Chris
Alter Schwede, siehst aus wie der Junge Tom Selleck 
aber schmunzeln musste ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Januar 2013)

ja ja,,, der gute alte pornobalken,,,da standen *sie* alle drauf,,rrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ricobra50 (30. Januar 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> nich viel anders als heute



Chris du hast sich nicht geendet


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2013)

jo, magnum läßt grüßen  nur der weiße jetta ist kein roter ferrari  und mittelmeer nicht hawaii 

coole fotos


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2013)

ok ok, Ferrari hat ich nicht, aber Kid und Co hatte ich

Hat denn niemand Mut mal seine alten Fotos zu zeigen? Her mit den Mantaletten.


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2013)

au man, da tun sich ja ganz neue seiten auf...der nightrider ist unter uns, getarnt als magnum treibt er sein unwesen


----------



## Totoxl (30. Januar 2013)

Alte Fotos, da müsste ich erst mal wühlen. Ich gehöre aber nicht zur Mantaletten Genaration.
Obwohl ich mir einen schicken Manta jederzeit auf den Hof stellen würde.

Aber dein Datsun war schön ein geiles Auto und seiner Zeit schon ein Rakete aumen:


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Januar 2013)

danke danke, fast so schon wie ein Kona


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2013)

Mensch da sagste was...


----------



## jojo2 (30. Januar 2013)

boah die wagen passen ja voll zum balken!
super!
damit ließ sich´s bestimmt nett leben - cool

so und nun mein wort zum tag

für euch finalefahrer hatte ich mich echt gefreut
die haben´s gut. die machen es richtig! hab ich gedacht. 
bißchen neid war auch dabei 


aber sacht mal: stimmt das? 
hat seit gestern nur gegossen bei euch am teuto?
nur regen??? wie aus Eimern?? oh je

also ihr finalefahrer
mein mitfreuen für euch ist umgeschlagen in 
mitgefühl. 
mein rat: fahrt nach finale, damit ihr wenigstens etwas sonnenschein abbekommt


hier. hier war´s grandios 
bißchen windig vielleicht
aber sonst: sonne satt. nur 10 minuten regen für die blumen.


in die untergehende sonne 
bin ich heute aus dem wald nach hause zurückgefahren
das war klasse. der wahnsinn!

fahrt ihr nach finale. sonst werdet ihr noch gemütskrank


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aber sacht mal: stimmt das?
> hat seit gestern nur gegossen bei euch am teuto?
> nur regen??? wie aus Eimern?? oh je
> 
> ...



nee jojo stimmt nicht,,hier war es ähnlich....nur viel besser..
ein wenig wind,,das war bei den frühlingshaften temperaturen die heute herrschten aber sehr angenehm..als wir dann keinen wind mehr wollten sind wir einfach auf der  vom  wind abgewanten seite gefahren..hier in den bergen geht das ja..als es dann 9 minuten regnete waren alle froh das danach die sonne nochmal aufging..jetzt müßten auch bald die blumen wieder wachsen,,hier in den bergen ist die natur ja immer etwas später wie im flachland..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. Januar 2013)

aha


könntest du bitte dein saublödes benutzerbild ändern?!
danke


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Januar 2013)

kein problem,,,hier die palme von der anderen seite..


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. Januar 2013)

Hey sagt mal der Typ von der vorherigen Seite, hat der nicht bei diesen blöden holländischen Film mitgespielt den ich mir in Saalbach angucken mußte?? Der ist doch nicht etwa autobiographisch???


----------



## diddie40 (30. Januar 2013)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Chris du hast sich nicht geendet


 
das ist ja richtig philosophisch, fillosolisch, muss ich erst mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2013)

jemand lust auf "good old teuto" am sonntag???? vorausgesetzt das wetter spielt nicht vollkommen verrückt


----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt das wetter spielt nicht vollkommen verrückt



(gut, dass du fragst. ich brauch grad Abwechslung)

wenn es wahnsinnig gut wird, 
würdest du aber auch fahren wollen, oder?


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2013)

also bei 25 grad und sonne pur fahre ich nicht, dann benötigt man ja sonnencreme und die kostet  5,70..das ist mir zu teuer 

ich könnte mal wieder in richtung blauer see und steinbruch fahren, da war ich schon so lang nicht mehr...


----------



## schlabberkette (31. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich könnte mal wieder in richtung blauer see und steinbruch fahren, da war ich schon so lang nicht mehr...



da war ich auch schon ewig und drei tage nicht mehr
du meinst doch diesen see:


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2013)

hui, das video ist ja fast so vintage wie die bilder vom christian 

ja, genau die richtung meinte ich....mal wieder nen langen ritt...bis nach iburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2013)

sorry, dass ich abschweife
guckt mal guckt mal

pascal guck mal dein freund


----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2013)

der versteht es, auf sich aufmerksam zu machen


und nun wieder zu wichtigem
also wg sonntag
ich versuch auch dabei zu sein


----------



## schlabberkette (31. Januar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich abschweife
> guckt mal guckt mal



saalbach hatte es lange zeit finanziell sehr schwer
die sanierung des einschlagkraters hinter dem gap hat die gemeinde fast in den ruin getrieben
aber zum glück konnten tb & co mit ihren winterdevisen die gemeinde retten


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2013)

der war gut...tb, der weltenretter....so kennen wir ihn...


----------



## rigger (31. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> saalbach hatte es lange zeit finanziell sehr schwer
> die sanierung des einschlagkraters hinter dem gap hat die gemeinde fast in den ruin getrieben
> aber zum glück konnten tb & co mit ihren winterdevisen die gemeinde retten


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2013)

schlabber, wollste auch am sonntag????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (31. Januar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schlabber, wollste auch am sonntag????



hätt ja schon bock
wenns wetter passt und nicht die sonne scheint
ich muss ma meine mtb-touren-ministerin fragen

voll der freizeitstress
saarland-teutonien-saarland-teutonien-saarland-teutonien...
und das beste
berge........überall sind berge......


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Januar 2013)

tja schlabber,,,,beide regionen sind ja auch für ihren bergbau bekannt...wenn die uns lassen würden wären die berge noch viel viel höher..


----------



## Totoxl (31. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=618365&highlight=rollstuhl
jetzt Pro Sieben schauen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. Januar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> saalbach hatte es lange zeit finanziell sehr schwer
> die sanierung des einschlagkraters hinter dem gap hat die gemeinde fast in den ruin getrieben
> aber zum glück konnten tb & co mit ihren winterdevisen die gemeinde retten



Höre den Herzschlag und den Aufprall ;-))

JoJo du sau ich habe ihn schon fast vergessen...jetzt muß meine Therapeutin wieder ran


----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2013)

ach komm! entspann dich
und wenn du´s schon fünf mal gesehen hast

immer schön locker bleiben,
dann schafft man jede konftrontationstherapiestunde
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21034147"]BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo[/ame]


ach komm msghosty kriegst noch eins dazu
das hab ich bestimmt auch schon zich mal hier gepostet
aber teddybearstuff ist einfach gut
das entpannt

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17394676"]This Is Sheffield Episode 4 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2013)

Das erste ist immer wieder schön anzusehen  sehr lustig...


----------



## jojo2 (1. Februar 2013)

guten morgen
morgen soll es ja sogar sonnenschein geben 
fährt dann z.b. morgen nachmittag jemand von denen, 
die ich kenne im teutoburger wald?

und schlabber du hast recht, der dirtsaider is echt speziell


----------



## diddie40 (1. Februar 2013)

ich werde in den wald fahren, sowohl samstag, als auch sonntag, wie wäre es um 11:00?


----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2013)

diddie, sonntag auch um 11????


----------



## brcrew (1. Februar 2013)

toll.. schnee wech und ich lieg mit ner dicken grippe flach.. daher leider nicht dabei am wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. Februar 2013)

ja, sonntag auch 11:00, soll ja kühl, aber trocken werden, ne tour richtung see fände ich auch gut


----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2013)

sonntag an den see bin ich dabei...hauptsache das wetter spielt mit...


----------



## Prezident (1. Februar 2013)

jemand lust sonntag auf ne lockere runde altenberg? neue trails erkunden im bergischen


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Februar 2013)

Hey TB ich hab da was für dich gefunden:

https://secure.malts.com/index.php/de_de/Fuer-Friends/Werden-Sie-Azubi-in-Lagavulin

Wie wär´s?


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2013)

jau scotti,,,von dem talisker habe ich noch 2 flaschen in meiner schatztruhe,,,die anderen beiden schmecken mir nicht,,talisker,,mmmhhhhhhh,,,lecker,,komm mal vorbei und wir testen den mal zusammen,,
beeil dich ,,dann bekommst du noch was vom laphroaigh 10 jahre  in faßstärke aus batch 3,,der schmeckt noch 10 mal geiler....

gegutenbergt :
Laphroaig 10 Years Batch 003 Cask strength 0,7L
              Alter: 10 Jahre
    Abgefüllt: 2011
    Abfüller: Original
    Alkoholgehalt: 55,3% Vol.
      Gereift in exBourbon Casks. Alles was man sich von einem Laphroaig  erhofft wird geboten. Torf, Rauch, Faßstärke und dabei doch irgendwie  auch ein Gentleman mit einer gewissen Süße, maritimen Salznoten mit  etwas Pfeffer. Hate it or love it ! We love it !!!


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Februar 2013)

Hast du einen Schlafplatz? Von Alllohol werd ich immer so müde


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2013)

na klar scotti,,kein problem,,,kannst im gästezimmer schlafen,,,du mußt dir das zimmer allerdings teilen,,mit rotzi,,,meinem rottweiler,,,der hat sein körbchen dort,,,wenn er schläft schnarcht er unglaublich,,,aber die meiste zeit wird er dich sowieso anknurren um sein revier zu verteidigen,,wenn dich das nicht stört kannst du gerne dort pennen..


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Februar 2013)

Man nennt mich den Hundeflüsterer! Außerdem schnarche ich mit 112 DB! Da zieht dein Fiffi den Schwanz ein und legt sich zu den Katzen ins Körbchen! Apropos Rottweiler, was mach FB?


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2013)

ok scotti,,,die bude gehört dir,,,rotzi freut sich schon,,mußt aber ziemlich laut flüstern,,,rotzi ist taub...
was der fb macht darf ich nicht sagen !! ich kann schweigen !! nur soviel,,er kommt bald wieder raus ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (1. Februar 2013)

Klar, nach einer Nacht unter 112 db ist jeder taub!
Rotzi und ich sind jetzt schon Freunde. Wir werden den FB schon tief unten im Stollem finden.
Dann heiz die Bude schon mal vor und stell den Laphroaig warm. Ich komme. Und dann eine schöne winterliche Ausnüchterungstour


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2013)

hi @diddie40
heute um 11 wär zu früh für mich, könnte ab 1
aber dann sehn wir uns vielleicht morgen

könntest du dir ggf. eine rose an deinen kragen machen?
bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dich wieder erkenn


----------



## diddie40 (2. Februar 2013)

wo bekomme ich jetzt so schnell ne rose her. 
bin der mit dem dreckigem bike und alten klamotten


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> bin der mit dem dreckigem bike und alten klamotten



oh shit
jetzt wird´s schwierig
ich bin schon der mit dem dreckigem bike und alten klamotten


----------



## diddie40 (2. Februar 2013)

hattest du nicht ringelsocken?
dann könnten wir uns ja erkennen


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2013)

oh shit
die trägt schon nele
aber die hat sich noch nicht von ihrer mandelop erholt
geht also auch nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2013)

aber diddie
ich hab ne idee!
ich fang jetz auch an zu saufen,
damit macht man sich freunde!
ich bin der mit dem typ am hals
[ame="http://vimeo.com/58440987"]Gypsy and Death on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## diddie40 (2. Februar 2013)

jo, have a nice day


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2013)

sieht aus wie im teuto,,,geht nicht gibt es nicht,,,müßten nur wissen wann der gypsy mal wieder mit dem sensemann am brett steht,,dann könnten wir das auch mal probieren..
[ame="http://vimeo.com/35393708"]Bike Bouldering on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2013)

daher hast du das auch mit dem über die steine fahren, oder 

sieht gut aus...


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2013)

jau,,nur das es bei mir aussieht als ob einer nen sack kartoffeln in den wald schmeißt.liegt bestimmt am bike..


----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2013)

TB, das 301=scalpel, morewood lemhüttenbike=machete


----------



## rigger (2. Februar 2013)




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2013)

was soll ich mit einer luftpistole wenn ich ein maschinengewehr haben kann ??


----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2013)

das stimmt...die richtige einstellung... solange die beine das ding bewegen ist alles gut...und da mache ich mir vorerst keine sorgen bei dir


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2013)

ich mir schon,,,habe rotzi erzählt das der scotti bei ihm schlafen will,,,,da hat er mir fast das rechte bein amputiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2013)

du mußt ihn auch ab und zu mal füttern und nicht immer auf den neuen briefträger losgehen lassen...wie soll er denn so resozialisiert werden 

und das du ihn über tag dem FB anvertraust trägt auch nicht zum wohl den tieres bei..armer scotty...


----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2013)

wer fährt denn morgen im teuto, wann und unter welchen voraussetzungen???????


----------



## Zico (2. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei - wenn du den Führer machst! Also 11BT?
...und es nicht schüttet wie aus Eimern...


enduro pro schrieb:


> wer fährt denn morgen im teuto, wann und unter welchen voraussetzungen???????


----------



## enduro pro (2. Februar 2013)

wenn es nicht regnet bin ich um 11.00 im bocketal...wenn regen bei 3 grad spare ich es mir


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wer fährt denn morgen im teuto, wann und unter welchen voraussetzungen???????



leider bin ich morgen nicht dabei,,,muß die welt retten...
es sei denn ich verpenne oder  mein batmobil springt nicht an ,,,dann bin ich natürlich dabei..


----------



## diddie40 (2. Februar 2013)

bin auch dabei


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Februar 2013)

wir drehen hier bei uns mal wieder ne runde
sind also weder im teuto noch in altenberg (@prezi) dabei

euch viel spass beim biken oder welt retten!!


----------



## avid49 (2. Februar 2013)

Icke komm auch mit,bring noch ne Typen mit.......fährt auch son kona


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2013)

tb
das war schon cool, was der da gezeigt hat in dem video
(war deswegen hier schon mal video der woche - ray heißt der typ hier im forum)

ich werd versuchen morgen zu kommen
bin allerdings ziemlich gar von heute im wald
muss gucken, ob ich mich morgen auf´s rad hieven kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2013)

jau jojo,,
was der da feiert ist schon der hammer,,,der hammer ist aber auch das die location so extrem stark an den teuto erinnert,,und wer so fahren kann braucht keinen spielplatz bikepark mehr,,,der macht sich seinen spielplatz wo er will,,,,weil er schon da ist..


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2013)

ray fährt manchmal zusammen mit lb jörg (lettenbruder) jörg - musse ma nach googeln
tollen wagen haben die. 
hab ich mal am ochsenkopf gesehen

lb jörg is mir sympathischer
der zumindest fährt so, dass man denkt, das könnte man auch noch schaffen 


....wenn man lang genug zeit hat


im fichtelgebirge fahren die rum


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2013)

hast recht,,sieht alles machbarer(gibt es machbarer überhaupt ?)  aus,,videos aus ländern in 20 flugstunden entfernung finde ich auch gut ,,mit 16,4m drops usw.,,toll..
videos aus dem  teutonischen fichtelgebirge schärfen das auge aber mehr wie die red bull google.
gefällt..


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2013)

genau!
oh mann
ich muss ins bett
cu


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Februar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp7_u0kcQRo"]The Waltons say goodnight - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2013)

danke tb


das war eine schöne nacht und ein schönes frühstück
und nun ist es zu spät, meinen fast erholten körper ins bocketal zu fahren

ich roll dann hier herum
viel spaß euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Februar 2013)

nix los hier,,,alle sind biken,,schön im wald spielen,,,,nur ich wieder nicht ... was mache ich nur falsch ????


----------



## brcrew (3. Februar 2013)

du warst doch die welt retten! ..is doch auch was!^^


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Februar 2013)

hast recht brcrew,mann muß auch mal mit wenig zufrieden sein..
zum ausgleich war ich heute 
auf der treibjagd,,habe aber nichts erwischt...das unterholz war wie leer gefegt....
die hochstände auch..wo sind die alle?????


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Februar 2013)

Wir waren am See, wo alles so schön blau ist!
Dann kam etwas Regen und alle wollten ganz schnell nach Hause. Wir haben auch Rotzi getroffen. Niedlicher Köter!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Februar 2013)

jetzt weiß ich auch woher rotzi den jäger hat,,,der war total blau ,, vom see..
danke scotti..


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Februar 2013)

Bitte, gern geschehen!
Aber das war kein Jäger, das war ein Taucher!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Februar 2013)

das macht eine treibjagd ja aus,,man weiß nie was einem so vor den rotzi kommt,,taucher,,geil..den hänge ich mir an die wand..macht sich bestimmt gut neben den ganzen jägern..


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Februar 2013)

gestern inne bütt


liebe leute laßt euch sagen,
es ist bald zeit nach finale zu fahren..
tttaaarrrraaaaa
heute in 14 tagen,
 sieht man dort den fb sein bike den berg runter tragen...
tttaaarraa ,,, hallamasch
wir haben extra einen mann zum guiden,
so können wir die lemme-tours vermeiden..
tätätä tätä täärräärräätätätä


(lizensierter auszug )


----------



## enduro pro (4. Februar 2013)

Helau.......


----------



## rigger (4. Februar 2013)

Tätäää, Tätäää, Tätääää!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (5. Februar 2013)

tag

auf dem weg zur arbeit liegt mein goldfischteich
seit tagen schauen mich die tierchen mit großen traurigen augen an und fragen, 
ob jetzt sommer ist
was soll ich denen denn jetzt sagen??
fühlt sich doch an wie sommer
käse
was sag ich denen nur?


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2013)

jojo, der sommer ist erst wieder in 2 wochen dran, im moment schnee und kalt...zumindest im teuto ist das so....das schreit schon  nach nightride


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Februar 2013)

@jojo
Ich war heute im Emsland unterwegs. Meppen, Haren und Umgebung.
Da gab es Regen, Schneegestöber, Eisregen, Hagel usw. 
wie kommen deine Goldfische auf Sommer? Hast du die Teichheizung zu hoch gestellt?? Sind das womöglich keine Goldfische sondern Rotaugen mit Sonnenbrand von der Heizung???


----------



## jojo2 (5. Februar 2013)

das hab ich mich im laufe des tages auch gefragt, 
die sind echt seltsam... die tierchen

und du hast: 14 verschiedene arten von niederschlägen
gab´s heute -  bis jetzt! 
schottland ist überall


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2013)

Das Wetter ist so komisch das sogar meine Katzen lieber dauerhaft im Haus bleiben...


Hauptsache jojos Sommer kommt bald...


----------



## jojo2 (5. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Hauptsache jojos Sommer kommt bald...



die willst auch was davon abhaben?
da hast du recht, jojos sommer is immer wieder schön
is aber von gestern - du erinnerst dich
brauchste also nicht angucken, das bild reicht
https://vimeo.com/22946691


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Februar 2013)

Ist das nicht eine Scene aus Indiana Jones?

Links Sean Connery, Mitte Indy, rechts die, die Indy immer wieder rumkriegt??

Die in der Wüste, da wo die Bundeslade herumliegt, oder war es der Gral??


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2013)

Jones??? Ich dachte das ist Chuck noris


----------



## jojo2 (5. Februar 2013)

genau!
chaky chan - mit indy und der, die den eisernen indy nie rumkriegt

ach das war schon klasse auf´m tafelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. Februar 2013)

Hey leute ich kriege glaube ich ein nach Winter Depression!!!! Will Biken im Park...wer kommt mit??


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. Februar 2013)




----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Februar 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hey leute ich kriege glaube ich ein nach Winter Depression!!!! Will Biken im Park...wer kommt mit??



Boah..., hör bloß auf. Wir waren am Wochenende noch euphorisch unterwegs und dachten, jetzt wird das Wetter besser und alles ist gut und dann? Seit Sonntag Abend pisst es hier in Strömen!

Aber egal..., wann fahren wir wohin?


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2013)

ihr ärmsten,,,euch hat es ja voll erwischt,,,winterdepri,,,au backe,,besonders die goldfische vom jojo,,au kacke....





13°
5°

Do.




12°



So.




8°


Mo.




9°


Di.




10°

wir hätten noch zwei plätze für männer ohne angst frei..
.ohne angst vor sonnenbrand...
oben : wetter in finale 
​


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2013)

Wenn du mir nen Sponsor mit bringst bin ich direkt dabei


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2013)

Wäre der nächste de in meiner Nähe wohnt und in nen bikeladen geht oder online was bestellt so nett und würde mit 3 kettenschlösser für SRAM 10fach ketten mit bestellen?.? Das wäre super nett....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Wenn du mir nen Sponsor mit bringst bin ich direkt dabei



... und ich bräuchte ne vertretung hier
voraussetzungen: keine

hach heute is mittwoch!
gleich noch mal den anrufbeantworter checken
(der is heute nachmittag die vertretung)
und dann geht´s ab
innen wald und die sonne
ach is das nich klasse
während ich hier bei meinem kaffee sitze,
sehe ich mich schon durch meinen wald rollen
haach und seufz

wirklich keine besonderen vorkenntnisse erforderlich, um mich zu vertreten, 
und ich fahr dann mit!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2013)

das wäre klasse jojo,,,dann könntest du deine goldfische mitnehmen,,die könnten dann den ganzen tag im warmen atlantik schwimmen und brauchten nicht mehr so traurig schauen..


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Februar 2013)

Au Backe!
jojo hör nicht auf TB!
Der hat keine Ahnung von Geographie! Von wegen warmer Atlantik!
Der Atlantik vor Finale ist um die Jahreszeit eher kühl!

Aus der unten stehenden Graphik kann man deutlich erkennen, daß das Wasser im Atlantik um die Zeit kalt, im Pazifik dafür aber warm ist!!

http://www.weltderphysik.de/uploads/tx_wdpmedia/2011_Thermohaline_Zirkulation_bm.pdf



Ups, ich muß unbedingt die Quelle angeben! Nicht das mir mein Freischwimmer aberkannt wird!!
Quelle: Wissenschaftliches Bauernblatt Nordfriesland


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2013)

boah scotti,,,mein lieber _schavan_,,,,es wird doch sicherlich in kürze der posten des bildungsministers frei,,_annette_ leute fehlt es doch sowieso in bonn..


----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2013)

zu spät scotti
mein jungs sind inner plastiktüte
und wir warten draußen 
auf die vertretung

zu kalt gibt´s für uns nich
die lieben kalt
sind schon ganz aufgeregt
aber danke


bildungsminister
wow



die hier kommen auch wieder wie immer 



sind meine liebsten
richtige kumpels 
durch dick und dünn sind wir schon gegangen




hach mir scheint die sonne ins gesicht
nachher geht´s innen waaald


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2013)

Na jojo' wars für dich auch so schön wie für mich  super wetter, Sonne pur, teuto sogar recht trocken....schön wars.....
Und dazu noch ein super Fahrgefühl mit neuem 10fach antrieb und dazu noch rocket Ron, der Bock war wie verwandelt


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Februar 2013)

Jetzt noch den Fahrer austauschen und aus dem Bock kann was werden

Nein, Enduro ist nicht so gemeint!!! Ehrlich!!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2013)

ich weiß ja wo es herkommt


----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Na jojo' wars für dich auch so schön wie für mich  super wetter, Sonne pur, teuto sogar recht trocken....schön wars.....



es war wunderschön!
und ich hatte ne coole idee
meine 28 goldfische waren ja schon reisefertig
finaale finaale (zu singen) 

und da hab ich sie kurzerhand in den wald mitgenommen!
die haben sich gefreut
und weil ich ja immer ne kamera dabei habe
habe ich schöne aufnahmen gemacht
und jetzt verpack ich noch einen tablet unterwassertauglich
und dann können die sich die aufnahmen immer wieder angucken
ich hab immer so gute ideen

und glückliche goldfische



enduro pro schrieb:


> Und dazu noch ein super Fahrgefühl mit neuem 10fach antrieb und dazu noch rocket Ron, der Bock war wie verwandelt



ich weiß
du bist gesehen worden

und leg dich nich mit scotti an!
der hat´n frei...
dingens!!"


----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2013)

einen hab ich noch
ich alte petze!
noch einer war im wald!!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/26677
smoother hüpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (6. Februar 2013)

Ich bin bei dem schönen Wetter auch im Wald gewesen und was musste ich da entdecken? Ein kleinen Kicker. Da muss einer aber ganz schön ins schwitzen gekommen sein um den schnell zu buddeln. Schön geshapt und schön zu springen dennoch musste ich fest stellen das in der Landung ein Baum steht. Da hat der Erbauer sich leicht verschätzt. Ich bin ihn dennoch gesprungen. Schön in einer Kurve angefahren und hops, da war es schon wieder vorbei. Man hat die Landung kaum gespürt so gut war die Entfernung vom Kicker zur Landung gewählt. Ich dachte mir bevor man ihn aus Sicherheitsgründen wieder entfernt, sollte man ein Video machen. Das erste nicht so schön getroffen. Beim 2. bei dem das Handy genau ausgerichtet wurde, streikte der Handy Akku. Dennoch hatte ich eine Menge Spaß und das nicht so schöne Video möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
  @jojo2
du siehst auch alles...


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Februar 2013)

perfekte flugkurve toto 
warum ist es bei euch im wald eingentlich so trocken?
ich seh immer nur schlamm oder schnee oder regen
und noch nichma goldfische....

ach, wat erzähl ich da
stimmt ja gar nicht
eigentlich seh ich nix
kann ja immer nur nachts fahren
ist vielleicht auch besser so
dann bekomm ich auch kein depri wegen dem/des wetter/s und muss nicht inne sonne fahren....puuhh, glück gehabt!!


----------



## Totoxl (6. Februar 2013)

Emslandischer Boden ist Furz trocken. Immer. Bei uns gibt es auch nur trocken Eis. Leider gib es hier aber keine Berge.


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2013)

oh man toto,,es tut mir so leid das es im emsland  keinen bergbau gibt..und trotzdem bist du mountainbiker geworden,,,klasse,,,fast als ob ein beduine mit dem skifahren anfängt..


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2013)

heut ist schon wieder alles vorbei mit dem super wetter im teuto...es liegt mal wieder leicht schnee...aber kaum der rede wert....

hach, da erinner ich mich gern an die wärmende sonne gestern im busch, allerdings werden eineige wege langsam umfahrbar, da der havester wieder zugeschlagen und die wege im unpassierbare schlammwüsten verwandelt hat...selbst oben auf dem hauptweg wurde kahlschlag betrieben... 


dafür ist der pathfinder von vorn bis hinten sehr gut fahrbar und macht echt laune...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2013)

der gute alte teuto,,lange her,,wenn ich sonntag wieder fit bin würde ich gern mal schauen wie es ihm so geht..jemand dabei ??=?


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2013)

direkt....sag wann und wo und welche waffen, ich bin zum duell bereit


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2013)

wenn man den wetterfröschen glauben darf gibt es schnee im teuto zum wochenende...


----------



## ricobra50 (7. Februar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der gute alte teuto,,lange her,,wenn ich sonntag wieder fit bin würde ich gern mal schauen wie es ihm so geht..jemand dabei ??=?



Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. Februar 2013)

ich will nix androhen, was ich nicht einhalten kann,
aber sonntag sieht gut aus bei mir aber nur bis 1 uhr,
dann muss ich zurück - aber das is nich das problem
fahr auch gerne nur mal ein minuten mit

aber:
wo lass ich mein hinterrad zentrieren?
kann ich das in jedem radladen abgeben - oder besser nich?


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2013)

das sollte jeder halbwegs begabte zweiradmechaniker hinbekommen....


----------



## jojo2 (7. Februar 2013)

danke


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. Februar 2013)

ich hab die letzten 2 Tage nichts lesen können, weiss also nicht bescheid was hier los ist. Nur mal so als Info

Samstag gehts bei mir los mit ner fetten Runde, denke mal gegen 11:00.

Danach eventuell noch ein paar Bier beim Griechen. Vielleicht auch zwischendurch

am besten kurz per SMS oder Mail melden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13726


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2013)

Wie, nix karneval  oder ist Kostümbiken angesagt


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2013)

Der termin für Sonntag steht ... gern anmelden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (7. Februar 2013)

Karneval, ist das schon wieder?


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

bald sind die 15000 erreicht!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

der papa-joe ist da total heiß drauf !!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

monate mußte er warten !!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

jetzt bringt er es zu ende !!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

unfair ???


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

da hast du sicherlich recht !!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (8. Februar 2013)

WUHUHUHUHUUUUU!!!!

Tja TB, es tut mir ausgesprochen leid. Auch ich konnte nicht anders. Fast hättest du mich ausgebotet... doch aus dem Windschatten setzte ich zum Sprint an... und überrollte die Ziellinie!

Aber damit du nicht all zu verbittert bist: Du hattest in so fern recht, dass der 15.000 Post mit einem W anfängt.
Nebenbei muss ich mich selbst loben, mich nur um vier Tage verrechnet zu haben


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

*glückwunsch papa-joe.....ich gönne es dir von ganzem herzen..*


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

ich schicke dir rotzi zum gratulieren vorbei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (8. Februar 2013)

Danke, ich werde ihm einen lustigen Papphut basteln und mit ihm den Ententanz tanzen!

Und ich vermute... ja, ich vermute nur, dass du dich in einem weiteren Detail geirrt hast:

Ich denke Enduro wird sich nicht ärgern... ich glaube er wird lachen


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Februar 2013)

Rotzi mit Papphut?

Ich weiß was viel Besseres! TB ist ein Lügner! Rotzi ist gar nicht böse!
Der ist voll süß. Ein ganz lieber Kerl. 
*Ich habe keine Angst TB!!!*
Ich weiß jetzt wie es geht!!!

Gestern bei euch im Garten, Rotzi und ich:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWRz8NMu6hk"]is Rotzi beim Schlabbern! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

och männo,,,jetzt ist es raus,,,,
er ist veganer  und   hört gern unheilig ..
nicht mal den fb knurrt er an..ich mag ihn trotzdem..


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Februar 2013)

Ach Hoffi sei nicht traurig!
Rotzi ist halt so wie Du. Eigentlich ein ganz Netter. 
Sieht böse und gemein aus, ist aber ganz lieb und handzahm.
Bellt gerne, beißt aber nicht.
Außerdem sagt man doch Herrchen und Hund immer eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit nach ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

du meinst ich bin auch kein bad boy ?? nur der fb ?? ich bin jetzt sehr traurig..
 @_papa_ joe
zur 20000 werde ich,egal wo du wohnst,deinen ort von der außenwelt abschliessen..
sateliten werden dein  kaff weiträumig umkreisen und das internet wird für mindestens 24 h nicht funktionieren.ein scharmützel habe ich verloren,die schlacht noch lange nicht..


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

eigendlich war die 15000 meine zahl  aber um die uhrzeit muß ich schon schlafen  gestern hab ich extra aufgepaßt, bin dann aber doch auf dem sofa eingepennt und dann war es acuh schon zu spät und so einfach wie der TB mit einem post nach dem anderen wollte ich es mir auch nicht machen 

hey papa joe, rechne mal eben aus wann die 20000 fällig sind, man muß ja ziele haben...


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

das forum ist kein ponyhof enduro..hier die charts

Benutzername     Beiträge                             Teuto Biker 1.996 enduro pro 1.991 jojo2 1.610 
scott-bussi 1.425 
rigger 1.319 diddie40 831 schlabberkette 777 chrisxrossi 706 
Totoxl 518 M.N. 409 schulte69 401 MSGhostrider77 374 Prezident 346 Papa-Joe 252

und der papa mit 252 antworten bekommt die 15000,,


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

jo, so ist das..da bemüht man sich und macht und tut und das ist der dank dafür  

da wird der kampf um die 20000 um so spannender... ich sach mal so gegen ende des jahres wissen wir mehr


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

das


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

ranking


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

kann


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

man


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

so


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

beeinflussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

st


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2013)

immt


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

jupp....


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

2000


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

*sonntagstermin*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13727


----------



## Papa-Joe (8. Februar 2013)

Tja, die 20.000.... so um den 08.November diesen Jahres dürfte es so weit sein. Ich stell mir schon mal nen Termin in meinem Handy ein 



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das forum ist kein ponyhof enduro..hier die charts
> 
> Benutzername     Beiträge                             Teuto Biker 1.996 enduro pro 1.991 jojo2 1.610
> scott-bussi 1.425
> ...



Tja TB, das ist wie mit Champagner, oder Kaviar, oder einem guten Whiskey... Der Papa Joe kommt auch nur zu den wichtigen Anlässen raus, wenn es was zu feiern gibt.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

ich schreibe mal ne mail an die moderatoren hier im forum, das du ab post 19995 gesperrt wirst  

oder der FB wird mit der sprengung aller kommunikationanlagen in deinem heimatort beauftragt  dann geht aber warscheinlich im ganzen münsterland das licht aus


----------



## Tiki84 (8. Februar 2013)

moin zusammen... da ich jetzt des öfteren in tecklenburg rum schwirre und ich letztes WE ein paar biker hab fahren sehen, wollte ich mal fragen ob man sich mal snschließen kann! fahre überwiegend Enduro... wie, wann & wo trifft man sich?


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2013)

Es gibt für Sonntag nen Termin in Brochterbeck


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2013)

ha, wetter im teuto echt herlich, sehr trocken und der boden leicht gefroren...nur ein hauch von schnee und die sonne scheint...so soll es sein 
beste voraussetzungen für einen schönen sonntagsritt...

nur der TB hat sich wieder abgemeldet, will wohl doch heut abend etwas länger im krümelmonsterkostüm feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2013)

leider muß ich morgen kurzfristig  die welt retten....ohh...telefon...superman ist dran .. ich bin weg..


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2013)

welt retten geht natürlich vor...

aber die ketta lugt schon um die ecke, die will bestimmt in den teuto morgen


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2013)

jau einmal noch,,dann  nächste woche noch 5 mal .. uuunnddddd ddddaaannnnn ggggeeehhht  essss nnnaaacchhh ffffiiiiiiinnnnnaaaallleeeee oooohhhooohhh...sssccchhaaalllaaallaaallaa


----------



## Ketta (9. Februar 2013)

ketta lugt aber nur, hat fahrrad kaputt gekriegt und mit dem dicken rad eine tour im teuto ist eine qual


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2013)

kaputt???? du???? was hast du getan????


----------



## Ketta (9. Februar 2013)

ich hatte mein fahrrad nur kurz schlabber geliehen...und zack... war die untere wippe verbogen 





















nööööö, hab ich ganz allein geschafft


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2013)

au man, was gebrochen...nicht schön...da muß wohl ein neues bike her  

aber du bist fit und das mehr als alle anderen und könntest mit dem anderen morgen locker mitfahren...und rücksichtnahme wird ja eh groß geschrieben bei uns..also los, der teuto ruft...  

scotty fährt auch mit....


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Februar 2013)

Genau! Selbst der Scotty. 
Der hat auch was gebrochen!
Heute morgen, beim Putzen, da ist mir ein Nagel abgebrochen.

Kann ich damit morgen überhaupt fahren? Ketta was meinst du??


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2013)

solange du nur was gebrochen und nicht erbrochen hast bist du verpflichtet an den start zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (9. Februar 2013)

helau und allaaf

 @rigger
ich hab da was für dich
ist etwas älter
vielleicht erinnerst du dich
es war 2011:

https://vimeo.com/59305583


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2013)

enduro 
wie benachrichtigt man dich?

ich hab da was 
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/26719


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2013)

ihr habt es gut,,,wetter vom feinsten...und sogar etwas schnee liegt im teuto..
so ein mist....arnie hat urlaub,,,bruce einen krankenschein,rambo macht elternteilzeit und wer hat weltretterbereitschaft ??? icke..


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2013)

jetzt kommt auch noch die sonne raus...ick hang mi up..


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2013)

Wir legen ne. Schweigeminute für dich ein


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2013)

danke enduro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (10. Februar 2013)

Wir hängen auch noch ein paar Eisblumen für dich auf!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2013)

danke scotti.....


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2013)

@schlabber schönes Video!!


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2013)

wir kommen auch in den teuto
aber erst später
wenn die sonne am höchsten steht
also nicht um 11
wir machen auch keine tour
sondern trail-sektions-training
als vorbereitung für das nächste teutonische-enduro-rennen 
vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch zufällig irgendwo im wald

sonnige grüße an den armen tb!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2013)

Wann und wo wollt ihr denn?


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2013)

wann?
wenn wir fertig gefrühstückt haben gehts´s los
wann ist das?
immer locker bleiben......gleich
wann seid ihr im teuto?
mmmmh, vielleicht so gegen 12 uhr
wo?
erst mal nähe bocketal, den ersten endurotrail vom letzten rennen in beide richtungen mehrmals fahren, dann noch die anderen trails auf der seite abchecken
dann die straßenseite wechseln und die bergabkurven nähe der brücke üben
hier und da noch´n felsentrail mitnehmen
am ende auf´m tannendh linienwahl am unteren vollgasteil üben..


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2013)

wer sich auf den kampf um den teutonischen gral vorbereiten will muß  eine woche bootcamp bei den navy seals buchen,,,,alles andere bringt nichts..
nicht nur die wahl der strecken wird einige favoriten überraschen,,auch die sonderprüfung an der so mancher titelkandidat verzweifeln wird könnte für tränen sorgen..

x werbung
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
du hast den mount everest bezwungen ? na und ?
du hast den ärmelkanal durchschwommen ? na und ?
du hast dem fb seinen schnuffel geklaut? na und ?
teutonisches teutorace 2013.......


----------



## Totoxl (10. Februar 2013)

Da wurden die Ziele für diese Saison schon gesteckt. Verteidigung des Teutonen Grals


----------



## Totoxl (10. Februar 2013)

Ps: Gibt es schon ein Termin


----------



## diddie40 (10. Februar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ihr habt es gut,,,wetter vom feinsten...und sogar etwas schnee liegt im teuto..
> so ein mist....arnie hat urlaub,,,bruce einen krankenschein,rambo macht elternteilzeit und wer hat weltretterbereitschaft ??? icke..


 
ich kann auch nicht, heul, heul, liege grippig im bett und kann nur von der vollgassection im tannendh träumen.
kettentraining: warum nur den unteren vollgasteil? könnt ihr den oberen etwa schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (10. Februar 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich kann auch nicht, heul, heul, liege grippig im bett und kann nur von der vollgassection im tannendh träumen...



da bist du nicht der einzigste!^^ gute besserung! tee trinken...


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2013)

tja diddie,,da hat es uns beiden übel erwischt,,,gut das wir so harte säcke sind..gute besserung...
hier etwas erfreuliches zum lesen für dich..http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/ib...r-Dirt-Bike-Anlage-sind-gut-_arid,171266.html

einen termin für das rennen aller rennen gibt es noch nicht,,muß ich noch mit der ibbenbürener feuerwehr abklären..


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Februar 2013)

und ich habe mich schon gewundert weil keiner mehr da was gebaut hat. 
da müssen die am See aber ordentlich was hin schütten...

habe übrigens auch noch Rüsselpest  sonst wäre ich schon mal wieder...na ja demnächst..


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2013)

ich war vorhin im teuto
schön sonnig war´s 

ich werde nun auch noch das innenleben meiner saint
hinterradnabe von meinem jimbo kennenlernen
sperrklinke war nich gut zufrieden, musste ich früher abreisen
und die anderen den spass alleine haben
das war schön mit der schweigeminute für alle kranken


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Februar 2013)

Tb, Weltretterbereitschaft!! Tja da kann ich nur zu sagen in der Welt die DUrettest möchte ich nicht leben!!!An die Jungs mit der Grippe, höhrt auf zu heulen das haben wir alle schon durch, Jammerlappen.


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Februar 2013)

Yeahhhhh!
Der alte FB ist wieder da!!!!!!!
Vorbei ist der Tick mit der Freundlichkeit!!
Endlich ist wieder alles wie im letzten Jahr!!




PS: FB wo warst DU heute eigentlich????


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2013)

Schön wars...ich bin noch bis kurz vor Tecklenburg gekommen, dann kam ein Anruf und ich musste schnell nach Hause und Eierlikör Torte essen und Kakao trinken 

Schön wars...und du TB??? Schon deinen döner gehabt oder liefert der sonntags nicht


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

irgendjemand hier der morgen frei hat und Karnevalsmüde ist? Ich bin morgen bis Mittags beruflich Richtung Rheine unterwegs und könnte so ab ca. 14:00 Uhr im Teuto sein für eine Runde biken in selbigem.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Schön wars...ich bin noch bis kurz vor Tecklenburg gekommen, dann kam ein Anruf und ich musste schnell nach Hause und Eierlikör Torte essen und Kakao trinken



jaa, es war ein herrlicher tag heute im teuto
mit viel sonne und griffigen trails
trailtraining war voll genial

und am ende haben wir dann auch telefoniert
und es gab leckerschmecker brownies 

alles richtig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Februar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Yeahhhhh!
> Der alte FB ist wieder da!!!!!!!
> Vorbei ist der Tick mit der Freundlichkeit!!
> Endlich ist wieder alles wie im letzten Jahr!!
> ...


Hey, ich bin ein heißblütiger Cherusker das sind einfach nicht meine Temperaturen!!!! Tb, entschuldige bitte meinen kleinen Ausfall, weiß nicht was in mir gefahren ist!!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2013)

Bad boy FB.... lass es raus junge


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Schön wars...und du TB??? Schon deinen döner gehabt oder liefert der sonntags nicht


doch die liefern,,brauchten sie aber nicht,,,ich mußte heute kurz die eurasische kontinentalplatte überprüfen und bin dann in istanbul  bei crazy achmed rein..lecker..


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2013)

Hmmmm, das ist gut...achmett, kismett, schweinemett, mechmett, arbeiten die immer noch dort


----------



## jojo2 (11. Februar 2013)

hab mir grad das video vom ibc enduro camp angeguckt 
 @schlabberkette 
die besten waren geladen
hattest du keine zeit??


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2013)

die suche nach dem teutonischen gral...da war doch was...
TB, schon mal dran gedacht da ein abend event von zu machen, so mit einer stage im dunkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Februar 2013)

stage im dunkeln ?? augenbinde ??? jau,,,so ähnlich...uuuaaahhhhh


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2013)

ach, das war das was du mir schon erzählt hast...alle zuschauen bekommen augenbinden und müssen am geruch erkennen wer vorbei fährt??? oder war das das mit dem nacktbiken hmm, ich weiß es nicht mehr...


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Februar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hab mir grad das video vom ibc enduro camp angeguckt
> @schlabberkette
> die besten waren geladen
> hattest du keine zeit??



ich wollte mir meine fahrtechnik nicht versauen
diese newschool kurventechnik dieser sogenannten *enduro pro´s* is nix für mich
so mit blockierten hinterrad die trails umgraben...

..und den einzig wahren *enduro pro* gibt´s eh nur im teuto


----------



## jojo2 (11. Februar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich wollte mir meine fahrtechnik nicht versauen
> diese newschool kurventechnik dieser sogenannten *enduro pro´s* is nix für mich
> so mit blockierten hinterrad die trails umgraben...



damit hast du vollkommen recht




schlabberkette schrieb:


> ..und den einzig wahren *enduro pro* gibt´s eh nur im teuto



damit auch auch
weißt du eigentlich wie man den benachrichtigt?

ach so
ah ja
hi enduro


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2013)

Hi jojo...

Benachrichtigen geht mit dem @ irgendwie, aber ich sehe ja eh alles


----------



## jojo2 (11. Februar 2013)

@ irgendwie

hast du schon das neue benutzerbild
vom @Teuto Biker gesehen?

ach stimmt. das hast du ja längst schon gesehen
was ist das? warum ist das?


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Februar 2013)

Das sind die Pleitegeier vom Endurorace!

Die warten auf die letzten!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (11. Februar 2013)

die sehen komisch aus
da möchte ich nicht letzter sein


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Februar 2013)

Dann sieh zu, dass du ein neues Bike bekommst!


----------



## jojo2 (11. Februar 2013)

warum?
is meins kaputt,
oder doof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. Februar 2013)

Bitte mal eben in die Finale IG schauen, es gibt ein problem. danke.


----------



## enduro pro (12. Februar 2013)

das sind flamingos jojo, das sieht man doch....schöne tiere...


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> das sind flamingos jojo, das sieht man doch....schöne tiere...



ach
flamingos

wow
kannte ich bislang nur von laurie anderson.
"pink flamingos" heißt es in einem ihrer stücke 
schöne tiere!
tb hat ein gutes händchen für seine benutzerbildchen


und flamingos sind geier scotti?



und
was is jetzt mit meinem rad scotti?
im juli wird es vier jahre alt
ich finde: gereift oder vielleicht sogar ausgereift


----------



## enduro pro (12. Februar 2013)

ja, der TB hat's schon drauf mit der gestaltung....war warscheinlich sein pflichtfach in der schule...war der TB auf einer schule oder kam er schon so schlau und gebildet auf die welt    

fragen über fragen....da sollte sich der FB mal zu melden, die beiden kennen sich ja schon länger und stehen sich ja sehr nah


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ja, der TB hat's schon drauf mit der gestaltung....kam er schon so schlau und gebildet auf die welt



so wird das wohl sein

aber uns beschäftigen momentan natürlich andere fragen
was is mit finale?
haben die ihr problem gelöst?
was is mit meinen naben?

da ich grad nich fahrrad fahren kann,
geh ich mal für ne stunde innen keller
und guck mir mal meine saint an

wiedersehen


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2013)

schnell noch ein nachschlag
wegen herrn mangelsdorff
(der aber jetzt wieder fährt...)

http://downhillweltmeister.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=65


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2013)

schule ??? wer braucht eine schule ?? was man nicht weiß kann man doch googeln,,
da fält mir ein,,den typen auf dem video kenne ich ganz sicher..den guide..von 77 designz..giacomo große-hagenbrock oder so..

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/26729

der rigger sagt das ist er nicht,,darum meine frage,,,kennt den noch jemand ??
 @_Enduro_+jojo
schön das euch das bild von meinen beiden teutonischen prachtzierhennen gefällt,,mein ganzer stolz


----------



## enduro pro (12. Februar 2013)

sieht aus wie im teuto, oder  na gut, die bäume sind grüner....


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2013)

aus dem songbook für finale,,,wie passend...äähhh von den onkelz...

[G]          [A]  Die Bäume waren grüner.  [D]         [B]   Die Linien schneller.  [G]          [A]       [B]              [B] Der Reiz war größer und die Nächte waren länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. Februar 2013)

Bääh, die ham ja nich ma Schnee da in dem ollen Finale!!!

A propos Schnee, morgen Abend Nightride?


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2013)

morgen nightride,,,wann???


----------



## enduro pro (12. Februar 2013)

würd ich ja gern, allerdings sind alle meine werten mitkollegen krank und ich als "nur noch halbe kraft"  sitze hier ganz allein und komme vor halb 7 nicht raus...


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Februar 2013)

Wann ist mir egal. Ab 18:00 Uhr kann ich.


----------



## enduro pro (12. Februar 2013)

jo, wenn sich noch wer findet der ab 19.00 bock hat bin ich dabei...TB?????????FB?????????richard??????werner?????


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Februar 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (13. Februar 2013)

Wo und wann treffen wir uns? ?


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2013)

ich würde sagen um 19.00 bei mir, komme erst so gegen 18.45 nach hause...


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2013)

@schlabberkette
könntest du das http://www.propain-bikes.com/category.php?cid=21 bitte mal für mich testen
du weißt schon wo


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2013)

aba nicht erst ketta damit fahren lassen


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2013)

jojo, solltest du scotty's wünschen entsprechen wollen und ein neues bike anstreben


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2013)

ja genau!
ich will auch mal ein neues rad!

nene - das muss warten

aber ich hab gedacht:
wenn ich konkrete überlegungen vorlege,
dann sacht mir scotti vielleicht tatsächlich noch, 
was an meinem jimbo doof ist

bin echt total verwirrt, find das rad eigentlich toll


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Februar 2013)

Meine Wünsche??

Neee, ich glaube jojo möchte einfach mal wieder eine Tour mit uns fahren ohne das was an seinem Rad kaputt geht!


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2013)

ich denke eher das es von scotty ne anspielung darauf ist, das an deinem rad in letzter zeit die reparaturen häufiger geworden sind  

verschleißteile schön und gut, normal, wenn allerdings das ding immer mehr wegen technischer mängel am rahmen und sonstiger wichtiger teile zu hause im keller bleiben muß, dann, ja dann kann ich den scotty verstehen...

dann wird es zeit mal nach was anderem zu schauen...die bike-industrie wird es dir danken.... 

ha, er war schneller.....


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2013)

an meinem v70
hab ich auch´n lagerschaden...


aber guck mal: bremse, hinterradachse 
das eine oder andere lager ...
is eigentlich alles nich der rede wert, wenn man weiß, wie man die teile flickt
oder zumindest pflegt
da ich davon keine ahnung hab,
muss ich immer davon erzählen und euch fragen

...und wieder lange auf neues klebeband warten,
damit die reparaturen ne zeitlang halten


nene diese lapalien seh ich nich als grund für´n neues rad


erweiterte einsatzbereiche wäre ein grund...


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Februar 2013)

Sag ich doch, erweiterte Einsatzbereiche. Statt Garage - Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2013)

warst du da heute schon?


----------



## jojo2 (13. Februar 2013)

also du hast natürlich recht:
ich bräuchte ein anderes rad
eins, das mich aushält
ich bin fast jeden tag im wald
und dann immer dieses gehüpfe und auf jeder rumpelstrecke damit unterwegs

eigentlich ist das zarte jimbo eher ein trekkingrad
aber oh mann scotti
füll mir einen lottoschein aus!


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Februar 2013)

Lottoschein ausfüllen kann ich, aber den Lottoschein richtig ausfüllen ...
... wenn ich das könnte, dann würde es mir deutlich besser gehen!!


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2013)

Schön wars im Wald, dunkel und kalt....aber schön... und der Richard erst


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Februar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @schlabberkette
> könntest du das http://www.propain-bikes.com/category.php?cid=21 bitte mal für mich testen
> du weißt schon wo



liebend gerne
aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das wirklich machen sollte
nacher gibts tränen
bei dem der es mir ausleihen soll
weils plötzlich kaputt ist
und er deswegen nicht nochmal gesamtsieger werden kann
und ich wäre schuld dran
das kann ich nicht tun........oder!?

andererseits....
es geht hier um dich jojo und dein möglicherweise zukünftiges bike
das ist viel wichtiger als irgendein gesamtsieg von irgendjemanden
es geht hier um deinen spass und erfolg auf den rennstrecken dieser welt
okay, überredet
ich mach´s......

armer fabi.....


----------



## jojo2 (14. Februar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> armer fabi.....



vielen dank für deine ehrliche antwort
und ich wusste, auf dich ist verlass!
fabi kann ja im nächsten jahr wieder meister werden,

aber ich, ich weiß nicht, ob ich - und vor allem mein rad -dem sozialen 
druck in den nächsten monaten noch werde standhalten können. 
ich weiß doch, wie und worüber die mädchen reden,
wenn die almhütte die türen geöffnet hat, der weg bis dahin so lang war
und ich es wieder nicht geschafft hab

ich kümmer mich inzwischen um das truax und und und
so langsam gewöhn ich mich an den gedanken, nicht mit meinem trekkingrad in hafjell zu fahren

ich war der erste mit einem richtigen endruo und werde der erste 
mit einem richtigen guten rad sein, das man nicht jedes halbe jahr wieder austauschen muss! ha! 

gib fabi meine nummer, ich erklär ihm die geschichte


----------



## diddie40 (14. Februar 2013)

er war der erste mit einem richtigen enduro, erinnert ihr euch noch daran? als wir mit unseren kinderrädern auf´m parkplatz standen und den uncle bewundert haben
? und jetzt werden wir bald wieder ein richtig gutes rad bewundern können. und es wird ein siegerrad sein. hey jojo  wünsche dir nur das beste, für dein rad und deine wettkämpfe


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Schön wars im Wald, dunkel und kalt....aber schön... und der Richard erst



wieder eine tolle Runde in Teuto


----------



## Totoxl (14. Februar 2013)

nicht jedes halbes Jahr das Rad tauschen? Wo bleibt dann der Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. Februar 2013)

du meinst öfters mal was neues erweitert den horizont


----------



## enduro pro (14. Februar 2013)

da der wettergott für sonntag recht angenehmes bikewetter voraussagt hier der termin...

ich hätte mal wieder lust alle schönen dinger am stück abzugrasen...

felsentrail, tannenDH, pathfinder, laubentrail usw....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13734


----------



## jojo2 (14. Februar 2013)

tag
gute idee für sonntag

aber sagt mal: hat einer von euch das zeug https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11403_Schluesselsatz-TL-FC31-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=
zuhause rumliegen, oder nimmt man dafür alternativen - es geht immer noch um die hB-m810
dies hier
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...002/SI-26N0A-002-GE_v1_m56577569830646817.pdf


----------



## rigger (14. Februar 2013)

Ich hab nur due dinger um Shimano schnellspannnaben einzustellen.


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Februar 2013)

Also ich glaube nicht das jojo das erste echte Enduro hatte!  

Ich hatte das Scott Octane mit hinten 165 und vorne 140-180mm. Das Ding gab es schon als es noch gar kein Jimbo gab!!! 

Damals war das ein absolutes Federwegsmonster! 

 @jojo2 
wg. der Schlüssel würde ich das Rad einfach mal Pascal mitgeben. Ich hätte nur diesen Octalink-Schlüssel, aber als Nuß!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Februar 2013)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (14. Februar 2013)

ich hatte mir mit 12 jahren in mein minnirad eine mofagabel mit federung eingebaut und bin damit bei uns auch ein kleines crossrennen gefahren.


----------



## enduro pro (14. Februar 2013)

scotty, dann hat der diddie gewonnen ...mofagabel im minirad kann man schlecht noch toppen...


----------



## Totoxl (14. Februar 2013)

@jojo2 
Wo liegt denn dein Problem, evtl. kann ich dir ja helfen.


----------



## diddie40 (14. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> scotty, dann hat der diddie gewonnen ...mofagabel im minirad kann man schlecht noch toppen...


 
wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich damals in den beckumer bergen wirklich gewonnen, kann mich aber auch erinnern. dass ich bei der zieldurchfahrt in ein tiefes schlagloch gefahren bin, und über den lenker adgestiegen bin. gabel hatte wohl zu wenig low-high speed zug-druckstufe und war wohl für mein gewicht zu hart abgestimmt, oder die nabe hatte spiel, oder, oder....


----------



## enduro pro (14. Februar 2013)

ah, der sieg ist nebensache....hauptsache dabei  so wie im teuto, spaß muß es machen...und für das gemütliche tempo kommt der scotty mit


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Februar 2013)

Also ich hatte als Koten auch so ein Bonanzarad. Da hatte ich hinten einen Reifen von einem Mofa drauf. Der war deutlich fetter als ein Fahrradreifen. Dazu die Gabel verlängert und eine Sitzbank drauf. Mein erster Chopper!!


----------



## diddie40 (14. Februar 2013)

leider habe ich keine fotos aus der zeit, wäre bestimmt lustig diese freeridebikes mal zu zeigen


----------



## jojo2 (14. Februar 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> leider habe ich keine fotos aus der zeit, wäre bestimmt lustig diese freeridebikes mal zu zeigen



klasse
mal doch mal ein bild wie du mit dem gerät aussahst
oder spiel mal´n musikstück darüber ein
(das fänd ich am besten!!)
beckumer berge! in ennigerloh hatte ich zu der zeit einige kumpels!


 @Totoxl
ich schreib dir ne pn
muss jeztt aber ma feierabend machen und was essen
cu

fahrrad mit hilfsgabel  geil!
gahifa
fagahi
kagge


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Februar 2013)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Februar 2013)

neues projekt ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (14. Februar 2013)

Sieht ganz schön ******** aus, da gefällt mir es jetzt besser Pascal!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Februar 2013)

Was ein hässlicher Haufen.......:kotz:


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2013)

mal was gegen das schreckliche grau da draußen...

trailsurfen und bilder schweizer wallis...  mei is des da scheeeee....

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Switzerland-Mountain-Biking-2012-part-2.html


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Februar 2013)

Schöne Gegend da im Video! Aber sehe ich das richtig? 
Fahren die da diese komischen Trekkingräder mit 27,5 oder 29 Zoll? :kotz:


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2013)

ahh, davon würd ich mich bei den schönen bildern nicht ablenken lassen...

wallis, eine reise wert


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2013)

@_rigger_
soll ich hier in deutschland noch geld tauschen oder hast du genug lire für den hinweg ??
wegen der fähre ,


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2013)

ich würd hier tauschen, der rubel steht grad schlecht in portugal und ihr müßt ja die fähre bezahlen....vergiss die sonnencreme nicht und die badehose, das schwarze meer ist herrlich um diese jahreszeit


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2013)

ej enduro,
wir fahren nach italien,,nix portugal,,nix rubel,,nix schwarzes meer,,
baltic italia wie der italiener sagt,,da geht es hin ..


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2013)

ach so...das wußte ich nicht...fährt denn da die fähre auch????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Februar 2013)

Hey Jungs! Viel Spaß in finale!!! Gruß aus dem Kühlschrank Wuppertal


----------



## jojo2 (15. Februar 2013)

genau!
viel spaß! und gruß aus der badewanne kurz vorm emsland


----------



## Totoxl (15. Februar 2013)

ich mache es kurz
Dito


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Februar 2013)

Jau, viel Spaß in Portugal und kommt heile aus Rußland zurück!!
Übrigens eine gute Entscheidung mit der Fähre durch die Schweiz zu fahren!!


----------



## Totoxl (15. Februar 2013)

Das lese ich ja jetzt erst, mit der Fähre durch die Schweiz? Seit ihr Tollkühn? Ich würde für die Aktion ein Fliwatüt nehmen, aber ihr seid alt genug und wisst was ihr macht. Fähre


----------



## diddie40 (15. Februar 2013)

wünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (15. Februar 2013)

euch


----------



## diddie40 (15. Februar 2013)

viel


----------



## diddie40 (15. Februar 2013)

spaß


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2013)

Toto, fliwatüt geht nicht, die Maut dafür ist zu teuer, deshalb ja die Fähre die ist frei ab 180 km/h


----------



## diddie40 (15. Februar 2013)

und bringt den sonnenschein mit


----------



## jojo2 (15. Februar 2013)

tb 
ihr habt ein weiteres problem
gibt keine fähren mehr in der schweiz
alle unterwegs und ausgebucht



die gute nachricht:
ihr habt sonne satt!

ihr könnt euch freuen
hier ist alles nass


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2013)

besten dank für die besten grüße und wünsche,,,auch wenn das teamcar eher einem krankenwagen gleicht werden wir mit sicherheit spaß haben...
hauptsache der fahrer hat bessere kenntnisse in geologie wie der scotti,der jojo und der enduro,, sonst nimmt der noch die falsche fähre..


x  werbung

du bist gut ?
du bist der beste ?
das wird nicht reichen !
es kann nur einen geben,du wirst es nicht sein !

teutonisches teutorace 2013 !


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2013)

Wird schon...viel Spaß und lasst die berge heil...


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2013)

berge heile lassen ,alles klar.

x werbung

*du* hast angst zu versagen? starte nicht und du hast es schon !
*du *möchtest wissen was es zu gewinnen gibt ? nicht viel,nur alles !

teutonisches teutonenrace 2013


----------



## jojo2 (15. Februar 2013)

äi tb
wegen deiner werbung:
geh mal auf meine profilseite, 
erstes video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2013)

cc-runde 6 b  ?? kenne ich schon,,schön gefahren..reicht aber leider noch lange nicht für den gral..
sagen wir mal so:::::letzter wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht..


----------



## rigger (15. Februar 2013)

Auf jeden fall ein schönes Video!! Gut videotechnisch was aus dem Gelände rausgeholt.


----------



## jojo2 (15. Februar 2013)

ach quatsch
als würd ich werbung für mein eigenes video machen
geht mal auf die profilnachrichten - oberstes video!!


----------



## rigger (15. Februar 2013)

Das meine ich ja auch, von Slobberchain!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2013)

aaaahhh,,jetzt weiß ich was du meinst,,,schön,,,,so sehen kandidaten für den teutonischen thron aus...
da ist der gewisse biss  der den weg zum gral öffnet


x werbung

du kennst keine angst ?
du kennst keinen schmerz ?
lerne kennen was du nicht kennst !

teutonisches teutonenrace 2013


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Februar 2013)

finale
handelt es sich hierbei vielleicht um das geheime trainingslager
für das teutonische endurorace 2013??

ich wünsche euch viel glück dabei
aber es bringt nix,träumt weiter
es braucht ja so viel mehr als nur glück

übrigens
die erste duftmarke wird grade gesetzt
der pokal bekommt grad die gravur vom sieger 2012


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2013)

watt schlabber klöppelst du grad mit hammer und nagel 3 Xse in den pokal


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> watt schlabber klöppelst du grad mit hammer und nagel 3 Xse in den pokal



lieber legastheniker
als teutoraceverlierer 

morgen jemand
BOCK AUF BALLERN???????

ich möchte mein scalp artgerecht bewegen
hochschieben
runterbreezen

egal wo
hüggel, gmh, w-tal, kalwes, kohlensiepen.....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. Februar 2013)

ich ich ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (16. Februar 2013)

Gleich gehts los!!!! 

Wenn ihr gewusst haettet das es das trainingslager fuers endurorennen ist, haettet ihr ja alle mitgewollt....


----------



## diddie40 (16. Februar 2013)

jetzt: zdf.kultur


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Februar 2013)

gute reise jungs
und viel spass da unten im baltikum

immer schön sirtaki tanzen
aber lasst die finger von den senoritas
und esst nicht so viel döner


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Februar 2013)

Esst reichlich Döner da oben im hohen Norden Skandinaviens!
Weil: Döner macht schöner!!!


----------



## diddie40 (17. Februar 2013)

ich melde mich mal für heute ab, da ich immer noch nicht wieder richtig gesund bin


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. Februar 2013)

Ich weiss nur,  dass ich das Radfahren noch nicht verlernt habe, da ich ab und zu noch zum einkaufen fahre :-/

Seit gut 4 Wochen hat mich die Erältung im Griff und ich fürchte diesen Monat werde ich auch nicht mehr in den Wald kommen. Hat sich viel verändert? Gibt es neue Bäume? Neue Wege? Neue Tiere? Neue Wanderer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2013)

diddie
du warst gar nicht da,
oder hab ich dich nur nicht erkannt??

naja dann sag ich einfach von hier aus hallo:
hallo!
hallo auch dir papa joe.

ich bin wieder früher weg und nach hause. deswegen


saulecker war se


aber wär ich mal noch früher zurück gefahren!
dann wär mir einiges erspart geblieben!


ich bin gegen halb 10 bei den klippen gewesen und 
von das aus mal richtung brochterbeck
gehüpft gesprungen gerast kurven rasant genommen
was man eben immer so macht wenn frühling is
richtig spass hat´s gemacht. alles war gut!

dann komm ich um 11 am parkplatz in brochterbeck an und
mein rad knackst
´türlich. war ja klar. da stehen die jungs rum und mein rad knackst...
oh jojo fährst du mit clickies? nein! ich fahr nicht mit clickies!
mein jimbo .. ach was weiß ich

egal. irgendwann sind wir dann los
und bei einer pause nimmt irgendeiner von den jungs mein jimbo hoch
die dürfen mein jimbo eigentlich nicht anfassen!
diagnose: steuersatz lose, lager am steuersatz müssen ausgetauscht werden und die buchsen von meiner lyrik seien ausgeschlagen

und wenn die sich das rad noch zwei sekunden angeguckt hätten,
ich we´ß nicht, was die noch alles "entdeckt" hätten.
na super!
die sollen mein rad in ruhe lassen!
jetzt muss ich wieder tagelang ohne mein jimbo auskommen
das is doch saublöd!



aber ne nette runde war´s.
schöne strecken dabei
schön mal wieder im teuto gefahren zu sein

dann: bis dann


----------



## rigger (17. Februar 2013)

Schoenen gruss von den mongos aus finale!!!

Haben vob chris 12 std gebraucht, ca. 1200 km.

Hier sinds 12°C und sonnenschein...


----------



## diddie40 (17. Februar 2013)

tja, jojo, bin halt noch ein wenig krank.
übrigens bekomme ich auch einen neuen steuersatz. habe den bei gocycle bestellt (sixpack), die pressen auch die alten lagerschalen aus, und die neuen ein


----------



## rigger (17. Februar 2013)

So mehr gibts morgen, dann werden die trails gerockt, um neun gehts los...


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2013)

@rigger und die anderen:
seufz
  @diddie40
oh gott. brauch ich jetzt auch noch einen neuen steuersatz??
bestimmt hab ich die anderen nur falsch verstanden
und da is nur eine kugel von einem lager kaputt
  @rigger und die anderen da
immer noch: seufz



seit wann trägt der tb seine langen haare in schwarz??


----------



## diddie40 (17. Februar 2013)

naja, der sixpack steuersatz kostet 50â¬
ich habe auch einen steuersatz mit kugeln, der kÃ¤fig in dem die kugeln sitzen lÃ¶st sich auf und der gabelkonus, auf dem die kugeln laufen ist nicht mehr plan. wenn ich den steuersatz festziehe, dass die gabel kein spiel mehr hat, spÃ¼rt man die wellen im gabelkonus. Da es schwierig ist diesen einzeln zu bekommen, habe ich mir einen neuen gegÃ¶nnt. Aber du kannst ja mal die gabel ausbauen, alles fetten und spielfrei festziehen, vielleicht gehtÂ´s bei dir ja noch.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2013)

puuh
das mach ich


----------



## F179 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich war heute von den Dörenther Klippen aus im Teuto unterwegs und da sind mir ominöse Schilder aufgefallen, die Mountainbike fahren ausdrücklich untersagen (inkl. schickem Bild)

Ich war schon längere Zeit nicht mehr im Teuto, weiß hier jemand was es mit diesen Schildern auf sich hat bzw. seit wann es die gibt?

Da haben mich nämlich auch gleich ein paar Gutmenschen grob angepöbelt, was ich denn mit meinem Rad da will, sehr verwunderlich wie viel Feindseligkeit da einem auf einmal entgegenschlägt...


----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2013)

Die Schilder sind nicht das einzigste was neu ist...auf der Südseite der Klippen gibt es komplett gesperrte Wege, dort wo der havester vorher die Wege komplett zerstört hat....diese Wege sollten ersteinmal gemieden werden, da der Bauer da nicht gut auf mtbler zu sprechen ist....also da am besten nicht mehr biken...wo genau hast du Schilder gesehen???

Schlecht gelaunte Wanderer haben wir heut nicht getroffen...


----------



## ricobra50 (17. Februar 2013)

Schlecht gelaunte Wanderer haben wir heut nicht getroffen...[/QUOTE]

alle waren glücklich und zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2013)

F179 schrieb:


> Ich war heute von den Dörenther Klippen aus im Teuto unterwegs und da sind mir ominöse Schilder aufgefallen, die Mountainbike fahren ausdrücklich untersagen (inkl. schickem Bild)
> 
> Ich war schon längere Zeit nicht mehr im Teuto, weiß hier jemand was es mit diesen Schildern auf sich hat bzw. seit wann es die gibt?
> 
> Da haben mich nämlich auch gleich ein paar Gutmenschen grob angepöbelt, was ich denn mit meinem Rad da will, sehr verwunderlich wie viel Feindseligkeit da einem auf einmal entgegenschlägt...



Da muss ich Morgen mal auf Kontrollfahrt, verbieten geht so einfach nicht, nur mal so am Rande


----------



## F179 (17. Februar 2013)

Schilder standen vom Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen aus nur ein kleines Stück in Richtung Klippen. Direkt gegenüber vom Restaurant(?), da wo's mehrere Wege hochgeht. Außerdem noch ein's kurz vor einem Eingang zu nem kleineren Trail, inkl. davorgelegtem Baumstamm.

Drauf geschrieben steht "Mountainbike fahren verboten!". Es folgt ein superhässlicher stilisierter Mountainbike, der allerdings Helm trägt und die Unterschrift "Naturschutzgebiet!"

Sonst nur die normalen StVO-Schilder, die Rad fahren verbieten. Wobei ich bei denen nicht sagen kann, ob die neu sind oder schon länger da stehen... Sind mir ebenfalls noch nie aufgefallen...


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Februar 2013)

jetzt am samstag
ab 18uhr
Rasen Rennen 3.5 in Olpe
auf skipiste bei flutlicht
anmeldung über
www.froerider.de
15 euronen

wer will, wer hat noch nicht!?
ich hab mich grad angemeldet...


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2013)

hab ich das richtig verstanden:
das rennen findet auf derskipiste statt? nach dem skibetrieb?
das  heißt: da liegt schnee?
(haben die da schneekanonen,
oder hängt das vom wetter ab, ob zumindest anfangs schnee liegt?)

sind noch ein paar luschen und angsthasen dabei?
karsten? diddie? pascal? scotti? chefkocher?
seid ihr dabei?
zumindest zu versuchen schneller zu sein als ketta, saskia und maria?


----------



## diddie40 (18. Februar 2013)

ich bin leider nicht dabei
angst hätte ich genug, um den angsthasen zu spielen


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Februar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jetzt am samstag
> ab 18uhr
> Rasen Rennen 3.5 in Olpe
> auf skipiste bei flutlicht
> ...



Nein danke - Besser Skifahren


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2013)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Nein danke - Besser Skifahren



du weißt nicht, was dir entgeht
nie könnten wir schöner stürzen


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Februar 2013)

jojo ;Traumwetter !!


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Februar 2013)

richi
erst skifahren
danach biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (18. Februar 2013)

F179 schrieb:


> Schilder standen vom Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen aus nur ein kleines Stück in Richtung Klippen. Direkt gegenüber vom Restaurant(?), da wo's mehrere Wege hochgeht. Außerdem noch ein's kurz vor einem Eingang zu nem kleineren Trail, inkl. davorgelegtem Baumstamm.
> 
> Drauf geschrieben steht "Mountainbike fahren verboten!". Es folgt ein superhässlicher stilisierter Mountainbike, der allerdings Helm trägt und die Unterschrift "Naturschutzgebiet!"
> 
> Sonst nur die normalen StVO-Schilder, die Rad fahren verbieten. Wobei ich bei denen nicht sagen kann, ob die neu sind oder schon länger da stehen... Sind mir ebenfalls noch nie aufgefallen...



du meinst die hier...










das Erste steht sogar auf einem offiziellen Radweg 
nach dem Zweiten geht dann auch gleich die Schlammschlacht los 
der dre...Bauer hat alles kaputt gefahren und ein großes Stück Wald gerodet, das nennt man also Naturschutz.


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2013)

@scott-bussi

ich bin wohl zu viel in amerika unterwegs
(oh! by the way: hab ich dir schon filme von mir in amerika gezeigt?
oder kanntest du bislang nur die aus           )
ach ich schweife wieder mal ab

zur sache:
die europäische stechpalme steht wohl nicht unter naturschutz
hab ich mich wohl vertan



was machst´n du samstag?


----------



## kleinOtze (18. Februar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> du weißt nicht, was dir entgeht
> nie könnten wir schöner stürzen




Die Streckenbegrenzung wurde schon gesetzt...


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2013)

Derjenige, der den Pathfinder gefegt hat sollte sich mal bitte bei mir melden


----------



## rigger (18. Februar 2013)

O-ton Lemme: Davos ist ein fliegenschiss gegen finale!

Haben nen hammer tag gehabt, super guide (enrico) und shuttle fahrer (pietro), ansonsten nur leichte verluste, 2 platten, ein kaputter vorbau, ein paar mal aufs maul gelegt....  das waren die vorkomnisse in unserer kleinen gruppe. 

Ca. 7 trails gefahren, 2 waren vom enduro rennen, morgen gehts zum julietta und la manie.

Wetter bombe, 12 grad und sonne.

Gruss von den mongos aus finale.

Ps sogar der fb hat spass!


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Derjenige, der den Pathfinder gefegt hat sollte sich mal bitte bei mir melden



hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (18. Februar 2013)

Die Urlauber.... Man habt ihr es gut 
 @jojo2
Was macht die schrauberei?


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2013)

@rigger
sehr schön!!
(wenn alle unverletzt geblieben sind)


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2013)

oh toto

hmm ja
ich hab heute mal meine lesebrille in der pause aufgesetzt und ich 
glaub ich hab bald die lösung - wahrscheinlich alles simpler als ich dachte

beim jimbo
wart ich jetzt aber erstmal die einschätzung vom gino ab,
was mich der spass mit der lyrik kosten würde...


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2013)

Wollte nur danke sagen...  heut gefahren, hin und her...hmmm, das war schön... Sonne und biken... schön wars...


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2013)

Und onza-reifen getestet und für gut befunden....


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2013)

Hey Ketta, was macht dein biken....wieder heile?..


----------



## Ketta (18. Februar 2013)

bike wieder heile, aber noch in einzelteilen, monteur in saarbrücken, wird erst am freitag zusammengebaut, also bin ich am WE wieder am start 

jojo, was ist mit dir beim rasenrennen, andré hat grad gesagt, dass er dir ein rad leiht!!


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2013)

Bist du in Olpe auch am Start???


----------



## Ketta (18. Februar 2013)

wenn du auch mitmachst, überleg ichs mir nochmal


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2013)

lass mal lieber...ich muss Samstag auch arbeiten, gute Ausrede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Februar 2013)

@rigger: Oh man, das klingt aber gut!!! Viel Spaß beim Julietta!! Der war supergut!! Was ich nicht verstehe sind die 12 grad und Sonne. Hier sind 20 grad und fast Freibad Wetter.

Rasenrennen auf Schnee..., ich stehe noch in Verhandlungen...


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Februar 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Rasenrennen auf Schnee..., ich stehe noch in Verhandlungen...



was gibts da noch zu verhandeln
und vor allem: mit wem?
ihr beide kommt ja wohl mit!!!
und rutschen und driften haben wir doch gestern erst geübt


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Februar 2013)

@schlabberkette: Mit mir müßtest du verhandeln. Ich bin mir da noch nicht so ganz sicher ob ich Bock habe 
Saskia hat mich eben schon darauf angesprochen und Otto auch..., argh!

Schau übrigens mal bei www.frosthelm.de in "hidden Trails" nach "Coca Cola"..., das ist der Nadelwald Trail!


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Februar 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @schlabberkette: Mit mir müßtest du verhandeln. Ich bin mir da noch nicht so ganz sicher ob ich Bock habe
> Saskia hat mich eben schon darauf angesprochen und Otto auch..., argh!



tja schulte
ich würd ja sagen die beiden haben muy grandes cojones bzw. cojones-stöcke 
du willst doch wohl kein spassverderber sein? naaaaa???!!



schulte69 schrieb:


> Schau übrigens mal bei www.frosthelm.de in "hidden Trails" nach "Coca Cola"..., das ist der Nadelwald Trail!



apropos cojones muy grandes
sonntag war ich noch davon überzeugt, dass man für den trail nen klettergurt und´n seil baucht 
im video sieht das mal wieder so lächerlich einfach aus
dabei ist die 10 meter kante echt gruselig......die wär wat für´n tb!!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. Februar 2013)

Jau, an der Kante habe ich auch schon gestanden (nur hochgestiefelt, wir haben den Traileinstieg nicht gefunden). Sieht wirklich gruselig aus, aber ich glaube wie so oft muss man da nur einmal die Zähne zusammenbeißen und laufen lassen.


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> bike wieder heile, aber noch in einzelteilen, monteur in saarbrücken, wird erst am freitag zusammengebaut, also bin ich am WE wieder am start



saugut!




Ketta schrieb:


> jojo, was ist mit dir beim rasenrennen, andré hat grad gesagt, dass er dir ein rad leiht!!



hab andre grad geschrieben (boah! bist du mit dem befreundet?
da kannse dich freuen!) 
aber
ich hab noch ein beef cake hier rumstehen
fahrbereit und fahrtüchtig
ich fahr ja nich wie so ne besengte sau so schnell
so wie nele also nich
das beef cake könnte mich sicherlich radfahrtechnisch aushalten

aber
es gibt nun noch anderes zu klären


----------



## enduro pro (19. Februar 2013)

die frosthelm jungs haben echt geile trails dort unten....


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Februar 2013)

ich will ja niemanden abschrecken
aber so wird es beim *rasen*rennen am samstag aussehen!
das ist der abfahrtshang im skigebiet fahlenscheid in olpe

hach, watt freu ick mir...


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Februar 2013)

mit welchem bike man fährt is egal
es dürfen nur keine kufen dran montiert sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2013)

oh shit
dann sollten aber auch die wuppertaler kommen
denen scheint ja bekanntlich die sonne aus dem hintern,
denn etwas fehlt mir auf dem bild

wer aus norddeutschland fährt da hin und nimmt mich mit?!


----------



## enduro pro (19. Februar 2013)

schlabber, bis zum wochenende wohlmöglich noch mit 3-??? zentimetern neuschnee


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Februar 2013)

möchte der toto nicht vielleicht mit fiete ein bischen schlittenfahren in olpe??!!!
naa, komm schon toto
enduro sacht sogar 3cm++ neuschnee voraus
besser geht´s doch gar nicht!!!
los
schlittenfahrenschlittenfahrenschlittenfahrenschlittenfahrenschlittenfahren

dann könntest du ja zufällig noch den jojo mitbringen!!!!!


----------



## rigger (19. Februar 2013)

Urlaub ist fuer mich beendet, habs schluesselbein durch... :thumbdown:

Videoanalyse kommt naechste woche...


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Februar 2013)

ohhhh nääää
RIGGAAAAAAAAA
watt machst du denn?
so ne schaize!!!!!!

vorbau nicht festgezogen? 

verdammt, und nu?
operation im baltikum 
oder geht´s nach hause???

gute besserung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (19. Februar 2013)

OH-OH Rigger wenn man auf euch nicht aufpaßt
gute besserung und komm gut nach hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (19. Februar 2013)

Hab vom doc nen druckverband bekommen, der doll die beiden haelften wieder nebeneiander druecken montag soll ich in deutschland zum arzt zur kontrolle. Wies genau passiert ist weiss ich nicht, videomaterial ist vorhanden...

Entweder ist ein stein aus ner stufe rausgebrochen als ich drueber bin und dann auf den drauf und mit dem reifen weggerutscht und ueberschlagen...


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Urlaub ist fuer mich beendet, habs schluesselbein durch... :thumbdown:



oh mensch rigger
käse!
gute besserung


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2013)

ich mache es kurz,,der rigger ist mit schmerztabletten am steuer auf dem weg zur apotheke von der polizei angehalten worden,,der bulli ist beschlagnahmt...die deutsche botschaft zahlt uns bahntickets bis münchen..kann uns dort jemand morgen abholen?


----------



## Totoxl (19. Februar 2013)

Ich liebe dieses Forum. Langeweile gibt es hier nicht 

Oh man Rigger, mein Mitleid haste, davon wirds aber auch nicht besser Sorry.
 @schlabberkette
Schlittenfahren mit Fiete? So wie Rad fährt, setzte ich mich nicht beim ihm mit drauf.
Dann kann ich mich zu Nils gesellen.


----------



## enduro pro (19. Februar 2013)

Schlüsselstellen bezahlt man mit Schlüsselbeinen.....Rigger, mach das beste drauss und geniess die Sonne.....gute besserung ....


----------



## brcrew (19. Februar 2013)

********! gute besserung rigger! ...ärgerlich!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (19. Februar 2013)

@ Rigger, du machst Sachen! Ich hab mich heute zu Tode erschrocken... so wie du dich am Telefon anhörtest, hat der Doc dir ja ne ordentliche Dröhnung verpasst. Somit sind wir seit heute zu zweit im Club der Amnesiekranken.  Aber mit der Dröhnung noch fahren...kannst froh sein, dass nur der Bulli und nicht der Lappen weg ist.

Abholen kann ich dich leider nicht...am Wochenende kommt der farbige Dachdecker und macht Rinnen dran und bauts Dachfenster ein...da muss ich anwesend sein ;( 
Wir telefonieren später nochmal. Komm gut Heim!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Februar 2013)

Nabend nach Italien: Das tut mir sowas von leid zu hören! Ich machs kurz: Alles Gute!!! (auch von Saskia soll ich ausrichten!)


 @schlabberkette: Auch wenn ich schon irgendwie Bock habe und Saskia auch..., wir sind raus. Saskia hat Geburtstagsbesuch  und dann wird das alles etwas eng hier zeitlich.
Wir fahren vermutlich hier oder in der direkten Umgebung.

 @enduro pro: Klar sind das alles coole Traisl, sind ja schlißlich alle hier um die Ecke  Solltest bald mal wieder auflaufen, dann fahren wir ein paar zusammen!

 @jojo2: Entschuldige, aber uns scheint wohl die Sonne hier irgendwo ausm...., aber wir sehen uns hoffentlich bald mal wieder! Grüß Nele!!!


----------



## Ketta (19. Februar 2013)

da war das stichwort: saskia hat geburtstach, herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!





gute besserung rigger!!!!
stimmt das mit dem auto?????


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Februar 2013)

von mir auch
von mir auch

alles juhte zum geburtstag saskia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich mache es kurz,,der rigger ist mit schmerztabletten am steuer auf dem weg zur apotheke von der polizei angehalten worden,,der bulli ist beschlagnahmt...die deutsche botschaft zahlt uns bahntickets bis münchen..kann uns dort jemand morgen abholen?


 
Hey Rigger, Gute Besserung, trink ein Bier mehr auf die Schmerztablette,
und lass den TB mal mit der Mafia verhandeln , dann klappts auch mit dem Bulli


----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2013)

Ach ja Leid und Freud liegen ja dicht zusammen
Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Saskia


----------



## ricobra50 (19. Februar 2013)

Rigger gute besserung!


----------



## ricobra50 (19. Februar 2013)

Saskia- Happy Birthday


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2013)

voll krass herzlichen glückwunsch saskia!!!



(wie meinst du das diddie? freud und leid liegen eng beieinander??
rigger trinkt ein bier mehr - das freut ihn,
saskia hat geburtstag

das ist doch gar nich so schlimm, ist doch auch schön irgendwie)


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2013)

oh diddie
ich bin ja so doof
jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst!
karsten hat glück!!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/60004263"]Darwin Deez "You Can't Be My Girl" on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2013)

naja, gedämpfte stimmung beim rigger und fröhliche geburtstagsparty, aber carsten hat bestimmt glück


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2013)

happy end,,,rigger ist wieder frei,,wir kommen wieder nach hause ,,


----------



## herby-hancoc (20. Februar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> happy end,,,rigger ist wieder frei,,wir kommen wieder nach hause ,,


 konntet ihr nicht den FB gegen Rigger eintauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (20. Februar 2013)

Hach mensch mir kommen die Tränen   Ich bin total gerührt, dass ihr an mich denkt  Vielen lieben Dank!!


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2013)

++++++eilmeldung+++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung+++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung+++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung+++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung++++++

....nach seiner vorschnellen verhaftung wegen des konsumes von illegalen drogen, ist herr rigger nun doch gegen eine kautionszahlung von 3 hochwertigen freeride-bikes und einem LAST-bike auf freien fuß gesetzt worden....

...glücklicher weise ist er nicht die frau eines italienischen signores geworden, der ihn schon aus den 8 anderen mithäftlingen für die nächste nacht ausgewählt hatte...

....rigger ist wohl auf und hat schon nach einem snickers gefragt...

....mit freude erwarten wir die rückreise und ausführliche berichte von unserem auslandskorrospondenten TB direkt vom ort des geschehens....

...das gesamte teuto-tem wünscht rigger und seinen begleitern eine gute heimreise und gute genesung.....

++++++eilmeldung ende++++eilmeldung ende++++++eilmeldung ende++++eilmeldung ende++++++eilmeldung ende++++eilmeldung ende++++++eilmeldung ende++++eilmeldung ende+++++


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Februar 2013)

Mensch Jana_türlich, ich war gestern in Stuttgart und konnte gar nicht an deinen Geburtstag denken! Habe das heute morgen aber umgehend nachgeholt und wünsche dir jetzt auch noch mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ++++++eilmeldung+++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung+++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung+++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung+++++++eilmeldung++++++eilmeldung++++++
> 
> ....nach seiner vorschnellen verhaftung wegen des konsumes von illegalen drogen, ist herr rigger nun doch gegen eine kautionszahlung von 3 hochwertigen freeride-bikes und einem LAST-bike auf freien fuß gesetzt worden....
> 
> ...



Genau das wollte ich in exakt den gleichen Worten auch schreiben.
Mist, Enduro war schneller. Dann sach ich halt nix mehr!


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2013)

njäääänjääänjääänjää...heul doch


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2013)

*"Sonntagsluschentour im Teuto...*

vielleicht sogar im schnee..... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13745


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (20. Februar 2013)

Uiouioih....Geburtstage und gebrochene Schlüsselbeine !!
 @rigger: 
Ich kann es aus jüngster Vergangenheit bestimmt nachempfinden, wie es Dir jetzt geht...jetzt heißt es nur: Kopf hoch, Zähne zusammenbeissen...und hoffen das die Zeit ganz schnelle das zarte Schlüsselbeinchen heilt ;-) Wünsche Dir ganz rasche Besserung!!
 @JanA:
auch von Mary und mir die allerbesten nachträglichen Geburtstagsglückwünsche ins Bergische Land  Wir hoffen Du wurdest gebührend gefeiert!

Beste Grüße aus dem Dörenberg


----------



## Totoxl (20. Februar 2013)

Wir hatten noch nicht das vergnügen, aber Gentelman like.
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (20. Februar 2013)

@scotti und chefkocher und Mary: Vielen lieben Dank  Ihr seid ja alle so lieb  @Totoxl: Wohow!! Ein Gentleman!! Super!!  Danke sehr!! 
 @Enduro: ... 3 hochwertigen freeride-bikes und einem LAST-bike ... tja, wäre zwei LASTs dabei gewesen hätten die gereicht. Aber so mussten 3 "hochwertige" für ein LAST herhalten! Bitter....


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2013)

Jana_Tuerlich;
 ... 3 hochwertigen freeride-bikes und einem LAST-bike ... tja schrieb:
			
		

> auaha...dann wären es warscheinlich noch mehr "hochwertige" freerider gewesen


----------



## Prezident (20. Februar 2013)

gute besserung riggadigga!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2013)

@kleinOtze
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1313961


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. Februar 2013)

Oh man, armes Rigger. Ich hoffe du bist gut abgefüllt von den Ärzten und dass es schnell wieder besser wird.

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Kennt sich hier jemand mit Wasseranschlüssen aus? Ich bin gerade im Umzug und muss auch eine Küche inklusive Geschirrspüler an den Start bringen, diese ganzen Wasseranschlüsse verwirren mich armen Studenten aber nur. Gibts hier jemanden der sowas schon mal gemacht hat und mir zur Hand gehen könnte?

Oh, gerade erst gesehen: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Saskia!


----------



## rigger (20. Februar 2013)

Hi lars,eistens gibts warm und kslt wasser fuer die spuele und kaltwasser fuer die maschine und die abfluesse, was ist daran kompliziert, schau dir an wies jetzt ist dann klappt das schon.


----------



## rigger (20. Februar 2013)

So nun zu finale!

Es war der HAMMER!!  Auch wenns nur fuer anderthalb Tage war und es gestern ein wenig Trouble gab. 

Solch geile trails,bin ich noch nicht gefahren!! Videos folgen.
Am montag sind wir 3 trails bei La guardia gefahren und bei madonna irgendwas und noch 2 trails vom endurorennen. Gestern haben wir dann noch mal den unteren H-trail und la guardia gefahren, bis ich mich aufs maul gelegt hab.

Hier nochmal vielen dank an pietro von der Cascina del Groppo (unser shuttle) der mich ins kh gebracht (und seine frau sonia) hat nachdem ich den trail noch nen halben kilometer runterlatschen musste. 
Und,auch noch an unseren guide enrico der sein und mein bike den berg runtergetragen hat. 

Essen war auch genial, waren bei agricultura del ponte und dort gabs typisch ligurisches essen mit antipasti, pasta, roastbeef, wein.und getraenken fuer 12!!!!, der Hammer und super nett dort.

Die tage mehr, sind grad nicb unterwegs in hoehe heidelberg.


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. Februar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Hi lars,eistens gibts warm und kslt wasser fuer die spuele und kaltwasser fuer die maschine und die abfluesse, was ist daran kompliziert, schau dir an wies jetzt ist dann klappt das schon.



Ja, jetzt ist da nix, hätte ich eine Küche vorher abgebaut, hätte ich mir das auch angeguckt. Um die Frage zu spezifizieren: Wie kriege ich die Abflussrohre dicht zusammen? Wie bekomme ich die Wasserrohre auf? Wie bekomme ich die Anschlüsse dran, fest und dicht? Und wie das ganze, ohne dass alles unter Wasser steht? (Okay, Wasser wohl vorher abdrehen, schonklar ;-) )
Alles mit Wasser im Haushalt ist mir einfach suspekt, da dort der Schaden auch zu teuer werden kann wenn ich was falsch mache. Bei Strom z.B. weiss ich was ich tue, da mach ich auch garantiert nix kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (20. Februar 2013)

In den plasikrohren sind entweder gummidichtungen oder verschraubungen, bei den metallrohren und,verschluessen auch, ansonsten mal,googeln.


----------



## rigger (20. Februar 2013)

In finale haben wir auch noch den Joost Wichmann und teamkollegen vom rose enduro team getroffen, ganz nette typen, haben das alles hochgekurbelt und waren nicht viel langsamer wie wir...


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> In finale haben wir auch noch den Joost Wichmann und teamkollegen vom rose enduro team getroffen, ganz nette typen, haben das alles hochgekurbelt und waren nicht viel langsamer wie wir...


 nicht viel langsamer berghoch als ihr runter?
wieso kommt ihr eigentlich schon zurück? ist doch erst mittwoch


----------



## rigger (20. Februar 2013)

Das shuttle faehrt nicht fuer drei leute und ich wollte nicht noch laenger warten damit das nicht krum zusammen waechst, da haben wir entschieden jetzt schon.zu fahren. 

Wir haben die berghoch ueberholt unf die uns auf dem trail danach...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2013)

teuto - news
auslandsstudio italien

*1.wir sind nicht mehr papst*

*2.rigger aus den fängen der italienischen polizei befreit*

pressemitteilung zu 2.wird in den frühen morgenstunden erwartet


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2013)

+++++eilmeldung+++++eilmeldung+++++eilmeldung+++++eilmeldung+++++eilmeldung+++++eilmeldung++++

nach ersten berichten aus italien ist der papst wegen seiner verstrickungen in den drogenskandal und den mountainbiker "rigger" zurückgetreten.....

wie der auslandskorrospondent TB mitteilte, werden weitere informationen aus dem vatikan und aus verlässlichen quellen des umfeldes des drogendealers für heute morgen erwartet.....

+++++eilmeldung+++++eilmeldung+++++eilmeldung+++++eilmeldung+++++eilmeldung+++++eilmeldung++++


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2013)

unglaubliche 4 tage,,,gefühlte 10,,,gelacht für 14..
und die besten trails die ich bisher gefahren bin,,,


----------



## rigger (21. Februar 2013)

wir sollten evtl. mal ne ig nutzen oder neu gruenden, hab ne mail von der unteren naturbehörde und dem eigentumer bekommen das ich das biken in zukunft unterlassen soll, da ich sonst mit einer anzeige zu rechnen habe.

Namen hab ich keinen, telefonnummer steht auch keine dabei....


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2013)

claudia is back....let`s dance..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> wir sollten evtl. mal ne ig nutzen oder neu gruenden, hab ne mail von der unteren naturbehörde und dem eigentumer bekommen das ich das biken in zukunft unterlassen soll, da ich sonst mit einer anzeige zu rechnen habe.
> 
> Namen hab ich keinen, telefonnummer steht auch keine dabei....



du solltest vielleicht mal deine signatur überdenken  werbung gut und schön, nur weiß dann jeder wer und wo du bist....

wenn da kein name oder sonst was dabei steht würd ich das ganze schnell vergessen...stell die mail mal hier ein....


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2013)

ey rigger,,überleg mal,,claudia hat es auch nie gegeben..was soll dich noch schocken ???


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> claudia is back....let`s dance..



tanzstunde.......

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13745


----------



## rigger (21. Februar 2013)

Mail:

Sehr geehrter Herr Martens,

wir die Unter Landschaftsbehörde,sowie die Eigentümer der Grundstücke der Dörenther Klippen fordern Sie hiermit auf, das Fahren mit dem Mountainbike im Naturschutzgebiet,sowie auf den verbotenen Wege zu unterlassen.

Sollten Sie sich daran nicht halten, werden wir Anzeige gegen Sie erstatten.

Hochachtungvoll

Die Eigentümer


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2013)

wenn das ein deutscher beamter geschrieben hat gehe ich ins kloster..


----------



## rigger (21. Februar 2013)

seh ich auch so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2013)

wie, kein briefkopf, adresse, ansprechpartner usw...???? sieht sehr amtlich aus und sehr verbindlich... haste den absender???? web.de oder doch eher yahoo   

und anmaßend zu unterstellen das verbotene wege gefahren werden...nicht schlecht herr specht....


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2013)

TB, da hast du ja noch mal glück gehabt  aber so mit tonsur und kutte  wäre mal was neues


----------



## rigger (21. Februar 2013)

ne yahoo.de adresse.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2013)

mist,,,ich dachte an ein kloster in ligurien,,,den ganzen tag bierbrauen und biken..


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2013)

mit namen oder als pseudonym??? kuschelbä[email protected] yahoo.de 

TB, nix bier brauen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2013)

es könnte ja vielleicht ein beamtenanwärter sein..zählt der auch ??
der  fb und ich im kloster..er hätte den ganzen tag eine sinvolle aufgabe  und wenn ich abends vom biken heim komme würde ich probieren was er  tagsüber so gebraut hat..


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2013)

der FB???? gott bewahre, dann lieber astra rotlicht aus der flasche.... und nein, anwärter zählen nicht, nur volle beamte....

keiner sonntag lust auf tanzen????


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2013)

wenn ich sonntag nicht arbeiten muß komme ich zum tanztee..


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2013)

rigger
da du nichts verbotenes tust,
wird dir die behörde auch nicht drohen.
du könntest dir überlegen, denen mal die mail zukommen zu lassen,
damit die sich mal behördlicherseits diesen verbrecher vorknüpfen,
der so tut, als wäre er eine behörde.
kannst du aber auch lassen.

bei hcclaudia habe ich das damals auch gemacht - anzeige erstattet


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Februar 2013)

An die Italienspasstis......Rache ist Blutwurst ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2013)

nicht provozieren lassen, aber auch nicht provozieren 

der gesperrte weg ist eh für das nächste jahr nicht fahrbar, er ist so zerschunden von den waldarbeitern mit dem schweren gerät, macht eh keinen spaß...


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> An die Italienspasstis......Rache ist Blutwurst ;-))



du meinst der rigger sollte seine neu geknüpften "mafia-kontakte" nutzen 

rigger, "der pate vom bocketal"


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. Februar 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> An die Italienspasstis......Rache ist Blutwurst ;-))


----------



## Totoxl (21. Februar 2013)

Ich muss dabei immer an den hier denken
http://youtu.be/pbaYBKYmKAE


----------



## jojo2 (21. Februar 2013)

der is gut
aber er hat nicht gesungen jakeline
das ist doch schon mal was



wenn man in einer ig schreibt, kriegen dann die anderen eigentlich eine mitteilung,
dass da jemand was geschrieben hat?


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> An die Italienspasstis......Rache ist Blutwurst ;-))



der rigger war so traurig,,,also::::::improtheater

einer rennt mit handy und martinshorn als klingelton durch die wohnung,,einer schlägt mit einen brotmesser auf eine 1,5l pet-flasche (schüsse),,auf dem laptop läuft you tube italia mit einem bericht über italienische polizeistationen mit geschrei,schreibmaschinen klappern usw..
dann noch ein telefon mit einem total entsetzten chrisxrossi..
das hat sowas von funktioniert,,der angerufene war praktisch mitten im kugelhagel..
der rigger mußte kräftig lachen das sich sein schlüsselbein um 30 cm verschoben hat...
das war es aber wert..
ergebnis: 2 bullis wollten uns aus münchen holen,,,feierlichkeiten der premiere dauerten bis 3°°,,


----------



## Totoxl (21. Februar 2013)

Bitte bitte, gibt es da ein Video von?


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2013)

gibt es,,,hat der chrisxrossi,,hole ich heute abend ab....


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. Februar 2013)

Finale ist wirklich super. Es sind einmalige Trails im Überfluss vorhanden. Rigger,TB und FB haben sich an Spass und Action nicht lumpen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Februar 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/26893

Coming soon so zusagen.


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2013)




----------



## jojo2 (22. Februar 2013)

yeaaah!
mehr geht grad nich


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Februar 2013)

Junge Männer


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2013)

Was für ein trailer....Spielberg hätte es nicht besser machen können


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Februar 2013)

fb der alte raver
schön mit signalweste innen urlaub 

hammer vorschau, geil!!!!!
ihr seid echt bekloppt.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2013)

wir haben dem fb erzählt das es in der schweiz nicht reicht eine warnweste im auto zu haben,sondern das man sie bei der fahrt tragen muss..
taaarraaa,,,,erinnert ein bißchen an...


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2013)




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2013)

da hatten wir dem fb erzählt das es keine müllwestenpflicht in der schweiz gibt...


----------



## ricobra50 (22. Februar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> da hatten wir dem fb erzählt das es keine müllwestenpflicht in der schweiz gibt...



Das war ein kurzes erklärung


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2013)




----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Februar 2013)

ich will die Szene mit dem gebrochen Schlüsselbein sehen


----------



## ricobra50 (22. Februar 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ich will die Szene mit dem gebrochen Schlüsselbein sehen



Ich nicht, Rigger Video- Einfach Geil


----------



## jojo2 (22. Februar 2013)

@PapaJoe
hab deinen kommentar zu dem video mit dem herrn schmitt gesehen
kennst du niemanden, der so´n super rad hat??
arme socke
 @rigger
sehr schön
das zweite.


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2013)

Bumm....


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Februar 2013)

jetzt kann man ja wieder drüber lachen, aber das hätte auch ganz anders enden können.
Sah aber auch ganz schön flott aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (22. Februar 2013)

Das hätte auch anders ändern können, das erzähl mal den Leuten in Mittelitalien die die Auswirkungen in Form eines Erdbeben mit erleben mußten!!
Die armen Leute mußten in voller Panik und in Zelten die Nacht verbringen da lag der Rigger schon wieder auf der Couch und hatte ein Bier in der Hand,oh oh das sind Zerstörungen das stellt jegliche Tat von FB so dermaßen in den Schatten!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2013)

fb is back...er hat sich von der verlorenen schlacht erholt....hat sich neu formiert ....greift wieder an..und wird wieder verlieren..


x werbung

bist du bereit ?
du hast mit luzifer gepokert ?
du hast bill gates einen apple verkauft ?
du bist bereit !


teutonisches teutonenrace 2013


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Februar 2013)

guck mal wie sie alle lächeln. Ist das nicht schön!


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2013)

Chris wo bleibt das video mit der polizei?


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Februar 2013)

classified files no access!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Februar 2013)

wir warten auf die polizei
das is wie damals. wie zu weihnachten 
damals gab´s immer geschichen zu hören
jetzt wieder
wir warten auf´s polizei
(is das nicht genial!)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/44410797"]URBAN OUTLAW - THE MOVIE on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Februar 2013)

also als Porschefahrer wär ich hin und weg oder besser noch weg und hin

Hier noch die Szenen aus Finale, aber ohne Crime.


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2013)

sehr schönes video und mensch christian, dachte du wärest eher "helene fischer  freund"  aber nein, die mukke ist echt cool


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Hier noch die Szenen aus Finale, aber ohne Crime.



gute entscheidung,,,auch wenn in zeiten der gopro alles dokumentiert wird,,muß man  nicht alles zeigen...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

x  werbung

bald ist es soweit !
hast du genug trainiert ?
hast du genug ausreden ?
bist du bereit ?

teutonisches teutonenrace 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Februar 2013)

Helene Fischer...ich mag doch nichts deutsches! Da werd ich zum FB


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2013)

FB  der hört nur benjamin blümchen und räuber hotzenplotz


----------



## Der Cherusker (22. Februar 2013)

Wenn, das jetzt von Menschen kommen würde die Ich mag, aber euch mag ich nicht!!! Also geht mir das am Popo vorbei und Christian du hast doch was besseres vor bestell den Helm.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2013)

menschen die du magst ??? du magst keine menschen !!! keine tiere !! keine pflanzen !! keine steine !! usw..  usw..


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2013)

hach welch herzlichkeit hier wieder unter den besuchern herrscht.......schöööööööööööön...


----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2013)

ich hab den termin für sonntag wegen zu großem andrang mal raus genommen..TB, wie besprochen melden...wenn doch noch wer will einfach melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. Februar 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> also als Porschefahrer wär ich hin und weg oder besser noch weg und hin



sorry
war ein bißchen durcheinander und hab´s im falschen forum gepostet
ich sollte mich endlich für eins entscheiden: porsche fahrn oder mtb


aber hier is immer so nett und so 
schöne finale videos!

 @schlabberkette (und ketta)
viel spass morgen. bringt den schnee zum glühen!
ich bin leider nun tatsächlich nicht dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2013)

wo gibt es morgen glühenden schnee ???


----------



## jojo2 (22. Februar 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wo gibt es morgen glühenden schnee ???



guckstu hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10328674&postcount=15180

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10332991&postcount=15210


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2013)

aahh ,, olpe  ,,  gau tu feier se schnau  ,, gut lack  vor ol schains..


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Februar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schlabberkette und ketta
> viel spass morgen. bringt den schnee zum glühen!
> ich bin leider nun tatsächlich nicht dabei



danke jojo
schade dass du nicht dabei sein kannst 
dafür kommt ghostrider mit
der verrückte hund!!!

sind schon 120 starter gemeldet 



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gau tu feier se schnau  ,, gut lack  vor ol schains..


danke tb
gut lack können wir gebrauchen
in zeiten berstender schlüsselbeine....

so ähnlich wird es morgen abend übrigens aussehen:


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2013)

das wird schon,,fahlenscheid muß nicht ein fehlentscheid sein...stell dir mal vor ihr müßtet da mit dem bike runter...


----------



## ricobra50 (23. Februar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jetzt am samstag
> ab 18uhr
> Rasen Rennen 3.5 in Olpe
> auf skipiste bei flutlicht
> ...


Schlabberkette -Viel spass heute in Olpe !!!


----------



## Totoxl (23. Februar 2013)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Schlabberkette -Viel spass heute in Olpe !!!


Von mir auch und kommt heile runter

 @chrisxrossi
Nächstes Jahr kannst du glaub ich eine Menge Plastik verkaufen.
Das Ding sieht mal richtig geil aus und wenn es sich noch so fährt 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Kona-Carbon-Operator-first-look.html


----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2013)

ski heil schlabber.... und immer den tal-ski belasten


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Februar 2013)

Laßt alles heile! 
Ski heil!
Hals und Beinbruch!
Bringt nur die dicken Pokale mit nach Hause!
Wir kommen auch alle zur Siegesfeier!
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (23. Februar 2013)

Enduro pro , morgen 11Uhr. ? !


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Februar 2013)

das wird mein allererster 'wintersporturlaub'
und ich depp fahre dort fahrrad...
also druck auf die tal-pedale? richtig?
ok, wird schoo!!
wir werden berichten...

ihr könnt aber auch zugucken
stündliche live übertragung hier:
http://www.fahlenscheid.info/de/webcam


----------



## Totoxl (23. Februar 2013)

Die Cam ist gut, dann kann ich ja zwischen den Bild wechseln locker zum Kühlschrank gehen


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Februar 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Von mir auch und kommt heile runter
> 
> @chrisxrossi
> Nächstes Jahr kannst du glaub ich eine Menge Plastik verkaufen.
> ...



ich kleb schon mal eins für Dich zusammen. Brauch nur noch ei bischen Uhu, pattex is schon alle

Für Schlabber trink ich schonmal Glühwein vor.


----------



## Ketta (23. Februar 2013)

bericht vom rennen in olpe, radfahren auf skipiste anklicken

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/2013/02/23/lokalzeit_suedwestfalen.xml?mo=18


----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2013)

scheint ja wieder mal ne super stimmung unter den fahrern (gewesen?) zu sein
grüße!!


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Februar 2013)

bin grad zurück
hat richtig richtig bock gemacht da runter zu ballern
oben ein paar vereiste kurven
zwei holzsprünge
letztes drittel vollgas schuss runter ins ziel
plätze 25 und 54 belegt von 100?
hammergeil
super stimmung


----------



## FreeRyan (24. Februar 2013)

Hey 
Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand Lust hat Ibbenbüren und  Umgebung eine Tour zu fahren. Kenne ein paar aber die richtig guten glaube ich noch nicht.
Ein Freund von mir wäre dann warscheinlich auch dabei.

Gruß
FreeRyan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Februar 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> bin grad zurück
> hat richtig richtig bock gemacht da runter zu ballern
> oben ein paar vereiste kurven
> zwei holzsprünge
> ...



Nabend! Na das klingt doch super und die Platzierungen sind ja echt beachtlich! Glückwunsch!! Habe eben noch die Lokalzeitsache gesehen und dachte mir: Ach das wäre doch gut gewesen..., dann hab ich mir die Decke einfach wieder über die Nase gezogen und weiter rumgelegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2013)

FreeRyan schrieb:


> Hey
> Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand Lust hat Ibbenbüren und  Umgebung eine Tour zu fahren. Kenne ein paar aber die richtig guten glaube ich noch nicht.
> Ein Freund von mir wäre dann warscheinlich auch dabei.
> 
> ...



Gib mal nen paar infos zu deiner person...woher kommst du, was fährst du, was für ein biken, wie alt...
In Zeiten wie diesen muss man genau wissen mit wem man seinen trail teilt...


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2013)

FreeRyan schrieb:


> Hey
> Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand Lust hat Ibbenbüren und  Umgebung eine Tour zu fahren. Kenne ein paar aber die richtig guten glaube ich noch nicht.
> Ein Freund von mir wäre dann warscheinlich auch dabei.
> 
> ...



ach, das ist gar nicht so schwer
der herrmannsweg ist gut ausgeschildert
was hast´n du für´n rad?


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2013)

ach enduro du aauch hier
guten morgen
zwei dumme ein gedanke
ich bin dann jetzt mal im wald
bei den 5 ha, die ich gepachtet hab,
wird es ja wohl eine stelle ohne schnee geben
4 cm sind hier heut nacht runtergekommen
verdammt


----------



## FreeRyan (24. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Gib mal nen paar infos zu deiner person...woher kommst du, was fährst du, was für ein biken, wie alt...
> In Zeiten wie diesen muss man genau wissen mit wem man seinen trail teilt...


  Also ich fahre jetzt schon seit 1,5 Jahren MTB und das bis vor 3 Monaten immer mit nen alten gammeligen Hardtail, die ich von meiner Firma ausleihen konnte.
Habe mir jetzt aber ein AllMountain Fully zugelegt. Das Teocali Expert von Mongoose. (hätte nie gedacht, dass das so ein riesen geiler Unterschied zum Hardtail gegenüber ist )
Ich bin aufjedenfall auch für Sprünge und die etwas härterren und steileren Trails zuhaben. 
So des Weiteren komme ich aus Hopsten und bin 19 Jahre alt.

@ jojo2
Also den Hermannsweg kenne ich, da bin ich die meiste Zeit gefahren von Hörstel bis Tecklenburg die Strecken. Kenne auch ein paar gute Trails aber würde gerne noch mehr kennen ;P


Gruß
FreeRyan


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2013)

Wenn der Wetter Onkel recht hat ist das das letzte mal snowride diesen Winter 

13.00 bei mir treff.......


----------



## Ketta (24. Februar 2013)

wir machen snowride bei uns

euch viel spaß

hat einer mittwoch zeit und lust auf ne teutotour? kann ab 13.30 da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeRyan (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte heute auch wohl Lust zufahren. Wollte so gegen 13 Uhr loslegen.


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Februar 2013)

gestern abend beim rasenrennen 3.5


ghostrider





schlabber


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2013)

wow
schneefahnen - kurz vor der verpuffung


  @FreeRyan
vielen dank für deine freundliche antwort
eigentlich gehöre ich gar nicht dazu - seit gewisser vorkommnise
vor ein paar jahren führe ich ein einsiedlerdasein
und bin im teuto nur noch,
wenn´s was zu holen gibt
aufnahmen von coolen radfahrern 
oder ratschläge für mein trekkingrad
viel spass im schnee

hier war im wald alles sauber, blitzeblanke, weissgewienert


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2013)

@jojo
wir hatten die sache fast vergessen,,,nun ja,,,
in dieser saison soll das eremitage von rose auf den markt kommen..das wäre doch genau das richtige für dich..

x werbung

da wo angst genau  falsch ist ,
da bist *du *genau richtig !
-----------------------------------
teutonisches teutonenrace 2013


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2013)

Krieg, es ist Krieg im teuto....Schilder über Schilder und alle wege restlos dicht...und nicht nur ein ästchen, ganze Haufen von Geäst.....


 Aber es war trotzdem schön... der TB hatte verschlafen, da haben wir die Gelegenheit genutzt und mal ne schnelle runde gemacht


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2013)

krieg im teuto ?? ok,,es kommt der tag da will die säge sägen...
es hatte sich ja schon länger abgezeichnet das es ärger geben wird..
hier eine erste strategie :


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2013)

oder die harte tour :


----------



## FreeRyan (24. Februar 2013)

So gerade wieder aus dem Teuto da. War echt gut obwohl plötzlich überall Verbotsschilder hängen und manche Wege mit Holzhaufen blockiert wurden.


----------



## brcrew (24. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Krieg, es ist Krieg im teuto....Schilder über Schilder und alle wege restlos dicht...und nicht nur ein ästchen, ganze Haufen von Geäst.....



mehr als letzten sonntag? gezielt die trails dichtgemacht oder nur zufall da momentan ja eh überall abgeholzt wird..


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2013)

Von den Klippen bis nach Brochterbeck ist die recht Seite komplett dicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Februar 2013)

die ersten Bilder vom Rennen gestern abend


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Februar 2013)

<iframe src="http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=511018422283348" width="640" height="480" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2013)

was hast du da scotti?

hat jemand das ding 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/8660292"]2010 Banshee Scythe on Vimeo[/ame]
als "freerider" aufgebaut rumstehen
würd mich gern mal drauf setzen


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Februar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was hast du da scotti?



Was meinst du???

Das Ding hat der Herr Bert doch!


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2013)

Hatte, hatte....


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. Februar 2013)

Den Rahmen hab ich noch !!noch


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Februar 2013)

jojo, deine Chance!! Der Herr Bert hat bestimmt noch eine passende Gabel


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Februar 2013)

Und ein neues Projekt?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (24. Februar 2013)

moin,

mal ne frage an die finale gang. seit ihr durch die schweiz oder österreich gefahren und was habt ihr an maut gezahlt?
bei mir geht s in knapp zwei wochen los...

schöne grüße aus bremerhaven


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2013)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Den Rahmen hab ich noch !!noch



herbert! 
wir müssen uns unterhalten


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Februar 2013)

Oh oh der Jojo macht ernst!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2013)

moin moin paul.lahner,,
du hast es gut,,finale,,,hammer..
wir sind durch die schweiz gefahren und wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe sind etwa 100 euro für hin-rückweg fällig..tanken ist in deutschland mit abstand am günstigsten..unterwegs sind viele blitzer und abstandsmessgeräte...
warnwesten für jeden insassen nicht vergessen..
wenn ihr in finale mal gut essen wollt und kein bock auf touri-abzocke habt dann müßt ihr zur del ponte..bei mama im wohnzimmer typische ligurische spezialitäten essen und trinken..gps-daten davon hat der chrisxrossi..liegt etwas am arsch der welt.lohnt aber..
viel spaß


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. Februar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> herbert!
> wir müssen uns unterhalten


Jojo as können wir gerne machen


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. Februar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Und ein neues Projekt?????


 mal schauen könnte sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Oh oh der Jojo macht ernst!



schön ruhig bleiben
ich red´n ganzen tach viel


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2013)

rasendesschneerennen
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/26936


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Februar 2013)

ein schöönes video...


----------



## rigger (25. Februar 2013)

Das waren glaube ich 37,50â¬ fÃ¼r die Schweiz und dann noch mal 60,-â¬ fÃ¼r Italien fÃ¼r hin und rÃ¼ckweg.


----------



## rigger (25. Februar 2013)

Hier mal die Ausbeute der letzten Tage...


----------



## imfluss (25. Februar 2013)

@rigger Schöne Trails. Gutes Genesen, gebrochene Knochen halten mehr wenn Sie wieder verheilt sind.
 @jojo2 Lass ruhig deine Biketräume Wirklichkeit werden und Uncle Jimbo in seine wohlverdiente Rente gehen. 
 @Enduro_pro Wie schauts mit ner Runde am Sonntag aus ? Pathfinder ist eigentlich noch gut fahrbar gewesen, nur 2 dicke Blockaden an dem Ende Richtung Felsentrail.
Obs allerdings sinnig ist, da trotz der Schilder zu biken ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## jojo2 (25. Februar 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> @jojo2 Lass ruhig deine Biketräume Wirklichkeit werden und Uncle Jimbo in seine wohlverdiente Rente gehen.



mein biketräume erfüll ich mir nicht mit nem rad - nene
das sind eher die strecken, die mich träumen lassen
da hab ich auch ein paar im programm
z.b. in diesem jahr - hehe

und mein jimbo macht alles, kann alles und geht noch längst nich in rente


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2013)

adrenalin-geschwängerte luft,,grillen zirpen,,,bremsen quietschen,,steine fliegen..
rigger rockt finale..
,,,käh wat feine bilders..fernweh macht sich breit..


----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, sinnig ist das nicht wirklich, allerdings sind wir nicht allein im Wald und ich denke mir es wird 3-4 Wochen dauern und es gibt um die Barrikaden neue Wege, das wird sich nicht verhindern lassen...auch wenn wir vernünftig sind und dem verbot Folge leisten,es gibt bestimmt 30-50 andere biker die das nicht machen und das ist das Problem... es sind einfach zu viele


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Februar 2013)

schöne tiefe Löcher buddeln, den Dreck daraus dann vor den Hindernisse aufhäufen, so hat man dann schöne Drops und Jumps

Oder auf nach Finale! April?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2013)

verbot folge leisten?? schilder beachten??
mit den pfosten machen wir beim endurorace ein lagerfeuer und grillen auf den schildern würstchen..
freie fahrt für freie bürger !!!


----------



## diddie40 (25. Februar 2013)

:


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2013)

ist noch platz im schilderwald ?? ich habe auch noch eins ..


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2013)

diddies schild werd ich mal drucken und einlaminieren....das kann man dan auch mal im wald aufhängen...


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> diddies schild werd ich mal drucken und einlaminieren....das kann man dan auch mal im wald aufhängen...




Da habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht! Gute Aktion. Mach mal eine größere Menge davon, wenn das geht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2013)

wieso,,,welcher wanderer will das biken im teuto verbieten??? welcher wanderer kann das biken im teuto verbieten ??


----------



## jojo2 (26. Februar 2013)

hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
es ist doch wohl klar, wer da sperren möchte
es waren doch keine wanderer, die die zentnerschwere stechpalme 
auf den wanderweg gezogen haben


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2013)

da haben wir beide wohl was falsch verstanden jojo..gerne werden die armen wanderer ins rennen um den wald geschickt...
aber von wem ??
habe vor 1 jahr auf einer kleinen feier mit dem jagdaufseher vom bereich dörenther klippen gesprochen.die gelegenheit war gut,,er konnte nicht weg,,hatte keine knarre,,keine jagdbrüder und noch weniger treffende argumente..
als ich ihn aufgefordert habe mir nicht so einen mist zu erzählen hat er im originaltext gesagt "wir wollen euch nicht und wir werden sehen wer den längeren arm hat"


----------



## jojo2 (26. Februar 2013)

affenmenschen
affenmenschen haben sehr lange arme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2013)

TB hat ja recht...der bauer und der jäger nutzen ihre macht um die wege zu sperren und das haben sie dieses mal auch, das muß ich leider so sagen, prima hinbekommen....da liegen 10meter lange, 40-50cm im durchmesser messende stämme über den wegen, und das teilweise im abstand von 2-3 meter...da macht biken keinen spaß mehr....und sägen auch nicht


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2013)

ey enduro,,,opferrolle ?? die jungs sind es gewöhnt das ihre opfer nicht zurück schießen,,,


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2013)

nein, das nicht...ich hatte ja schon gesagt, das sich um die sperrungen recht schnell neue pfade bilden werden...nur schau dir das erst mal an, das ist dieses mal nicht nur ein ästchen


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2013)

laß uns morgen früh joggen ,, dann können wir mal schauen was wir an sägeblättern brauchen....übrigens,,,nach dem 01.03 darf niemand mehr bäume fällen..


----------



## diddie40 (26. Februar 2013)

noch gibt es ein wegerecht in nrw, welches uns gestattet zu freizeitzwecken die wege im wald auch mit dem bike zu benutzen und noch darf nicht jeder waldbesitzer auf eigene faust willkürlich wege sperren umd schilder aufstellen. würd´mich mal echt interessieren, ob hier eine genemigung dafür vorliegt. wenn das so ist müssen wir wohl den gleichen weg beschreiten wie in hessen, also eventuell mit der dimb mit den behörden und politikeren verhandeln. wenn keine genemigung vorliegt, kann man das zur anzeige bringen. also, wir brauchen fakten


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2013)

diddie, die gesperrten wege sind reine trampelpfade von wanderen und von den radfahrern nur mit genutzt...keine offiziellen wanderwege und somit auch nicht genehmigungsspflichtig....da kann der bauer machen was er will....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> diddie, die gesperrten wege sind reine trampelpfade ...




zum teil betrafen die sperrungen aber auch offzielle wanderwege
aber das soll nicht unser problem sein,
das werden die wanderer schnell mit dem verhackstücken


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2013)

es wird sich alles von allein regeln


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Februar 2013)

Es gibt ja genug andere Wege und Trails die noch befahrbar sind, also von daher, locker bleiben...


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Februar 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> es wird sich alles von allein regeln



Das ist auch meine Meinung :
Stress und übertriebene Hektik hat noch keinen Prozess beschleunigt


----------



## jojo2 (26. Februar 2013)

zurück zur tagesordnung!


scotti scotti
ich hab grad kein auto, kein rad und gleich auch keine mittagspause mehr
aber einen moment zeit hab ich noch. da wollt ich dir noch schnell 
zum thema enduro was zeigen

hast du bestimmt noch nicht gesehen
hier ist das, was damals so bewundernde blicke auf sich zog
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/426788?in=set


nachtrag:

wieso bekomme ich eigentlich werbung
von skala  - kleidung gegen cellulitis - eingeblendet??


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2013)

oh ja, daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern und auch wo das bild gemacht wurde....da war das bike noch flamm neu


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Februar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> zurück zur tagesordnung!
> 
> 
> scotti scotti
> ...




Boah ey jojo ist das nicht der Peaty der da dein Bike festhält???
Der Peaty als Fahrradständer! Toll! 
Ich hatte ja nur mal eine Autogramm vom Klausmann auf meinem Oberrohr, also auf dem Oberrohr von meinem Ghost! 
Ich ruf gleich mal den Gwinn an oder der auch mal mein Rad halten kann. macht der bestimmt. Und dann rufe ich auch die Extremholzfäller von Dmax an. Die können uns bestimmt die Trails wieder frei machen. 
Ist das eine Idee??


----------



## Totoxl (26. Februar 2013)

Der Scotti hat die besten Ideen. Holzfäller 
Wie nennen sich noch diese Timbersport Typen die mit einer Axt so ein Stamm in ein paar Sekunden durch prügeln. Von denen 3-5 und im nu ist der Trail wieder frei.


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2013)

timbersports sind doch ab dem 01.03. strengstens verboten


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2013)

ab sofort bei chrisxrossi für 799,-
das chainteutosaw,,,die antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Februar 2013)

Chainsaw Massacre Upgrade kit available now!


----------



## enduro pro (27. Februar 2013)

heut morgen war ortstermin im teuto...ich werd heut nachmittag mal ne IG anlegen 


brauchen keine neue IG, haben ja diese hier... 

"Die rostige Speiche 2010"  

es wurden passend dazu neue mitglieder eingeladen... dort kann dann auch über "timbersports nach dem 01.03.2013"
gesprochen werden....


----------



## FreeRyan (27. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,

hat wer Lust diesen Samstag im Teuto zufahren?


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Februar 2013)

Sorry Ryan, aber zur Zeit nehmen wir keine neuen Leute hier auf. 

Ist momentan ein bisschen schwierig im Teuto.


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Februar 2013)

Termine vorerst nur in der IG??


----------



## rigger (27. Februar 2013)

Ist die auch für nichtmitglieder unlesbar?


----------



## FreeRyan (27. Februar 2013)

Okay wollte eigentlich auch nur fragen ob jemand mit fahren will 
Was meint ihr eig. mit IG?


----------



## jojo2 (27. Februar 2013)

ist das alles komlipiziert
mein navi war unterwegs
als ich unterwegs war 
da sacht nele, dass mein superneues handy ein smartphone iat
und uns den weg weisen kann. die hat´s drauf
aber jetzt brauch ich eine neue sattelstütze. eine in 30,9
bis christian wieder da is. von dem hol ich mir dann eine kindshock 
in 30,9.
braucht jemand eine kindshocksüperhüdrauliksattelstütze in 31,6?

boaah is das alles kompliziert


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Februar 2013)

Ey Jojo warum brauchst du denn eine neue KS um warum mit einem anderen Mass????
Nachtigall Ick Hör dir trapsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2013)

Ich auch!


----------



## herby-hancoc (27. Februar 2013)

Ich nicht!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2013)

alle hören einen singvogel ,, nur der herby nicht,,,tinitus oder bänschiiii könnte die lösung heißen...


----------



## herby-hancoc (27. Februar 2013)

Tinitus oder wie das ding heist


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2013)

so ihr süßen,,,es wird ernst,,alle die mit nach saalbach wollen bitte noch in dieser woche melden,,,der klaus hat reichlich buchungsanfragen und möchte wissen wann und wie viele leute kommen....termin 20.07 oder 27.07...dem diddie wäre der 27. ganz lieb...und  der toto ist mit seiner gang auch am start..


----------



## enduro pro (27. Februar 2013)

Dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2013)

da waren es schon zwei..wenn es hier noch unbekannte mitleser gibt die bock auf saalbach haben,,,per pn oder so melden...übernachtung mit bikecard kosten  18 euro am tag..


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Februar 2013)

vielen dank gaby für deine nette pn...ich glaube nicht das einer von den jungs was dagegen hat wenn du dich mit deinen freundinen anschließt..hobby verbindet schließlich..


----------



## M.N. (28. Februar 2013)

OK, sollte es doch welche geben, die sagen dass es für sie ein Problem ist, dann ist dass auch ok! Gruß


ich bin gar nicht gemeint... ich dachte der TB verarscht mich Sorry!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Februar 2013)

verarschen ?? nie war die lage ernster ! ich habe der gaby erzählt das alle saalbachfahrer schon am dh-world cup teilgenommen haben...zwar nur als zuschauer aber diese information fand ich in dem augenblick nicht so,,,nicht so wichtig..


----------



## diddie40 (28. Februar 2013)

aufpassen, dass ihr euch selber nicht verarscht....
aber schön wäre es schon.


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2013)

was geht den hier???????


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Februar 2013)

Wie, verarscht??
Gabi und ihre Freundinnen kommen gar nicht?
Enduro laß uns doch Ballermann buchen.
Sollen TB und FB doch alleine nach Saalbach fahren!!!


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2013)

vielleicht bringt dir der Fb seine "schantall" mit, die kann man wenden und mehrfach benutzen


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Februar 2013)

was geht denn hier ab ... ???

würg  :kotz:


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (28. Februar 2013)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2013)

och, der Fb teilt bestimmt  ist ja ein netter kollege...


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2013)

will noch wer mit in den wald heut nachmittag????


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Februar 2013)

Neue Durolux Gabeln fÃ¼r 350â¬! Aber nur noch diese Woche. Wer eine mÃ¶chte, bitte Email oder Telefon an mich.


----------



## jojo2 (28. Februar 2013)

oh bist zuhause?
haste schon gehört?
brauche ne neue ks sattelstütze
mir is kaugummi ins sattelrohr gerutscht, das is dadurch enger geworden


----------



## derbiker1000 (28. Februar 2013)

Fahre auch ab und zu, soweit es die Zeit erlaubt im Gebiet der Dörenther Klippen. Bleibe aber immer auf dem Hauptweg, da ich die meisten Waldbesitzer kenne und ich es mir somit nicht erlauben kann abseits zu fahren!!!!. 


Auf eure Diskussion hin habe ich mal in Tecklenburg nachgefragt in wie weit es mit denen Abgesprochen ist. Dort teilte man mir mit, es kämen auch noch offizielle Verbots- Schilder von ihnen.


  Da müssen wohl ein paar Mountainbiker richtig unverschämt sein, was ich da aus Brochterbeck gehört habe..das hört sich fast schon nach Krieg an


Viele Grüße


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Februar 2013)

Auch ganz interessant:


b)Forstgesetz fÃ¼r das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen (LFoG)
Â§ 2
Betreten des Waldes
(Zu Â§ 14 Bundeswaldgesetz) (1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr 
gestattet, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes oder aus anderen 
Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben. Das Betreten des Waldes geschieht 
insbesondere im Hinblick auf natur- und waldtypische Gefahren auf eigene Gefahr. Zu 
den natur- und waldtypischen Gefahren zÃ¤hlen vornehmlich solche, die von lebenden 
und toten BÃ¤umen, sonstigem Aufwuchs oder natÃ¼rlichem Bodenzustand ausgehen 
oder aus der ordnungsgemÃ¤Ãen Bewirtschaftung des Waldes entstehen. 
(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemÃ¤Ã auch fÃ¼r das Radfahren, ausgenommen die Benutzung 
motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen auf StraÃen und 
festen Wegen.
(3) Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daÃ die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald 
und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestÃ¶rt, der Wald nicht gefÃ¤hrdet, 
beschÃ¤digt oder verunreinigt sowie andere schutzwÃ¼rdige Interessen der Waldbesitzer 
und die Erholung anderer nicht unzumutbar beeintrÃ¤chtigt werden. 
B. Positionen der DIMB
Vor diesem regulatorischen Hintergrund vertreten wir folgende Positionen:
1. Weg:
Weder im BWaldG noch im LFoG ist deï¬niert, was unter einem Weg zu verstehen ist.
Wir folgen daher dem VerstÃ¤ndnis der Dudenredaktion, die den Begriff âWegâ wie folgt 
deï¬niert:
"etwas, was wie eine Art Streifen - im Unterschied zur StraÃe oft nicht befestigt - durch 
ein Gebiet, GelÃ¤nde fÃ¼hrt und zum Begehen (und Befahren) dientâ
und die sinngemÃ¤Ã auch von deutschen Gerichten geteilt wird:
"Er (Anm.: der Weg) muss - gegebenenfalls als Bestandteil eines 
zusammenhÃ¤ngenden Verbundsystems - den Erholungssuchenden von einem Ziel zu 
mehreren anderen in der freien Landschaft fÃ¼hren und von der 
Oberï¬Ã¤chenbeschaffenheit das Begehen oder das Befahren mit FahrrÃ¤dern oder 
KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen ermÃ¶glichen." (VG MÃ¼nster, Urteil vom 19.09.2005, 7 K 1509/02)
Ein Weg kann sowohl befestigt als auch unbefestigt sein. Auf die Breite eines Weges 
kommt es nicht an. Auch schmale Pfade sind Wege.


----------



## herby-hancoc (28. Februar 2013)

Was erzählt man sich den so in Brochterbeck?



derbiker1000 schrieb:


> Fahre auch ab und zu, soweit es die Zeit erlaubt im Gebiet der Dörenther Klippen. Bleibe aber immer auf dem Hauptweg, da ich die meisten Waldbesitzer kenne und ich es mir somit nicht erlauben kann abseits zu fahren!!!!.
> 
> 
> Auf eure Diskussion hin habe ich mal in Tecklenburg nachgefragt in wie weit es mit denen Abgesprochen ist. Dort teilte man mir mit, es kämen auch noch offizielle Verbots- Schilder von ihnen.
> ...


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Februar 2013)

Dumme Kommentare ignorieren! Highjacker gibt es auch hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2013)

Oh ja, das würde mich auch interessieren  dann erzähl doch mal


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Februar 2013)

derbiker1000 schrieb:


> Fahre auch ab und zu, soweit es die Zeit erlaubt im Gebiet der DÃ¶renther Klippen. Bleibe aber immer auf dem Hauptweg, da ich die meisten Waldbesitzer kenne und ich es mir somit nicht erlauben kann abseits zu fahren!!!!.
> 
> 
> Auf eure Diskussion hin habe ich mal in Tecklenburg nachgefragt in wie weit es mit denen Abgesprochen ist. Dort teilte man mir mit, es kÃ¤men auch noch offizielle Verbots- Schilder von ihnen.
> ...



danke dir derbiker1000 fÃ¼r deinen einsatz,,echt interessant,,wow,,
hast deine plattform gehabt um dich wichtig zu machen..
glaubst du das wir zu doof sind um uns selber zu kÃ¼mmern ??

viele grÃ¼Ãe und tschÃ¼Ã

sehe ich jetzt erst ,, angemeldet seit 18.02,,alles klar


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (28. Februar 2013)

Damit die Sonne auch im Teuto ein bisschen scheint ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Februar 2013)

hat funktioniert jana tuerlich,,13° und sonne gibt es nächste woche im teuto,,,biketime..jemand am mittwoch zeit ???
 @_Jana_ tuerlich 
sehr schickes bike hast du dir da gebastelt.
 @_rigger_
was macht dein andenken aus finale?


----------



## rigger (28. Februar 2013)

Keine schmerzen mehr und rührt sich auch nicht mehr, hat jetzt nen kleinen knubbel oben und wird in 2 wochen geröngt und dann mal drüber gesprochen was sache ist. Im moment schauts gut aus.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Februar 2013)

käh wat schön,,wenn du später mal über deinen knubbel streichst mußt du bestimmt immer an die berge in finale denken,,,was ein tolles andenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (28. Februar 2013)

Ach ja ich brauch in den nächsten 4 Wochen nen Betriebshelfer, die KK bezahlt. wenn einer noch nix vorhat kann er mir gerne helfen, mit einem Arm schaff ioch hier nicht viel...


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2013)

@Jana_Tuerlich
feine farbe fürs fahrrad fehlt fielleicht fitzelchen 
grün an der seite

gut sieht´s aus!
(hast du die vielen gefällt mir unter deinem rad gesehen als der herr schulte das hochgeladen hat?)


    @rigger
ich denk an dich
(is das schlimm?)

ab morgen darf nele wieder rad fahren und wir sind dann wieder in trainingsvorbereitungen für die worldcupsaison
is dann erst mal nix mehr mit teuto




an den militanten dvu-kandidaten     @derbiker1000
(kommt der name aus harry potter?)
keine sorge, wir werden uns trotzdem noch begegnen

so herbert
bis halb neun sitz ich beie arbeit und komme dann
morgen zu dir (wenn ich´s so lang aushalte), um
mir deinen goldfischteich anzugucken


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2013)

@herbyhancoc
hab ich ganz vergessen zu erzählen:
meine nichte hat gestern meinen größten goldfisch entdeckt und gleich gewaschen.
frisch aus der waschmaschine: mein hubert 


cool ne?!
meine größter bislang


----------



## herby-hancoc (1. März 2013)

Wow der ist echt groß ! Hat der auch zwei weisse flecken auf n Kopf wie meiner



jojo2 schrieb:


> @_herby_hancoc
> hab ich ganz vergessen zu erzählen:
> meine nichte hat gestern meinen größten goldfisch entdeckt und gleich gewaschen.
> frisch aus der waschmaschine: mein hubert
> ...


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2013)

ne!?
echt, zwei weiße flecken?
war mir bei meinem nie aufgefallen
oh backe. hoffentlich sind die nicht weggewaschen worden


----------



## herby-hancoc (1. März 2013)

Ich hoffe das das neue SLX Futter für meinen kleinen gleich mit der Post kommt


----------



## herby-hancoc (1. März 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Ach ja ich brauch in den nächsten 4 Wochen nen Betriebshelfer, die KK bezahlt. wenn einer noch nix vorhat kann er mir gerne helfen, mit einem Arm schaff ioch hier nicht viel...


 
Wieviel zahlt die kasse den!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2013)

ich würde dem rigger auch gerne helfen,,,habe sogar eine vorbildung,,,ja,,,ich war früher spargelstecher in polen,,wieviel tage urlaub gibt es denn in der zeit ?


----------



## rigger (1. März 2013)

Zehn die stunde Brutto.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2013)

rigger nimm mich,,,dass es seit meinem auslandseinsatz in polen keinen spargel mehr gibt ist nur zufall.,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (1. März 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Zehn die stunde Brutto.


 
30 Bar auf hand min. 10Tage Urlaub und natürlich Firmenauto dann könnte man darüber reden! ach ja Lappi fürs IBC is klar


----------



## rigger (1. März 2013)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> 30 Bar auf hand min. 10Tage Urlaub und natürlich Firmenauto dann könnte man darüber reden! ach ja Lappi fürs IBC is klar


----------



## herby-hancoc (1. März 2013)

rigger schrieb:


>


 Da gibs nix zu lachen Bezahlt doch die KK


----------



## rigger (1. März 2013)

ja 10â¬ die stunde ohne urlaub


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2013)

für 10 piepen die stunde  könnte ich dir einen gu-i-do 08/15 fb leihen..


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2013)

und wer soll den pfleger bezahlen der ihn beaufsichtigen muß


----------



## herby-hancoc (1. März 2013)

na die KK


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2013)

na, das geht natürlich.....


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2013)

wie sieht es denn nun aus mit den "bikergeschichten" aus brochterbeck????

derbiker1000 wollte da doch was berichten  

hää wat würd mich dat doch interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @Jana_Tuerlich
> feine farbe fürs fahrrad fehlt fielleicht fitzelchen
> grün an der seite
> 
> ...



Grün? Bist du auch farbenblind wie ich? Oder wegen der Rasta Optik?

Die Kommentare und Gefällt wird Saskia nicht mehr sehen, ich habe die Fotos aus meinem Album gelöscht. Ich wollte mich nicht mit fremden Haaren schmücken, obwohl....

Nun habe ich heute eine Mail bekommen vom Admin und ich dachte auch erst: Hilfe, die Waldstasi sieht auch bei mir nach und verwarnt mich. Die wollten mir aber mitteilen, dass mein Radl zum Foto des Tages gewählt werden kann.



Da ich annehme, dass die Ex Kona Fahrer hier das Würgen bekommen  und ich eigentlich ein schönes Frühlingsfoto bevorzuge, wollte ich euch trotzdem den Ruhm und die Ehre nicht vorenthalten 

Und da ich krank auf der Couch hocke und keinen Zivi wie der Rigger bekomme... 

PS: Votet lieber für Saskias Frühlingsradl!


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. März 2013)

Coole Bikes! Beide, das grüne und Orange.


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2013)

weil du's bist gibt es einen daumen für ein "kona"


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Grün? Bist du auch farbenblind wie ich? Oder wegen der Rasta Optik?
> 
> Die Kommentare und Gefällt wird Saskia nicht mehr sehen, ich habe die Fotos aus meinem Album gelöscht. Ich wollte mich nicht mit fremden Haaren schmücken, obwohl....
> 
> ...



*grün* an der seite,
weil dein rad grün ist 

du hast das bild *gelöscht*????
mitsamt meinem kommentar???
drei stunden hab ich dran gesessen, dne zu formulieren!
oh saskia! hau dem mal welche innen nacken


dein *rad* ist das *des tages*?
wow - fett, krass
verdient


für *saskias rad *hab ich auch gestimmt
da könnten noch mehr gefällt mir kommen,
wenn die *leute hier auf zack* sind,
....anstatt bäume auf die wege zu legen
kinderkram


gute besserung!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Coole Bikes! Beide, das grüne und Orange.


 Chriss, du wirst unser Manager wenn wir ganz groß rauskommen! 


enduro pro schrieb:


> weil du's bist gibt es einen daumen für ein "kona"


jaja..., kommm..., du musst das nicht tun! 


jojo2 schrieb:


> *grün* an der seite,
> weil dein rad grün ist
> 
> du hast das bild *gelöscht*????
> ...



Ach Jojo..., ich dachte, das bleibt unter uns mit den gelöschten Kommentaren..., schreib doch nochmal was..., und Nele auch 

Ich merke gerade, ich hab zu viel Zeit um Blödsinn zu schreiben..., das Fieber...

Und Grün an Grün?


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> jaja..., kommm..., du musst das nicht tun!



man muß auch mal über seinen schatten springen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade, ich hab zu viel Zeit um Blödsinn zu schreiben..., das Fieber...



was meinst du damit??
ich schreib immer so und so viel
mindestens



is das kein gutes zeichen?




mir doch egal


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> man muß auch mal über seinen schatten springen können


So schlimm? Ach komm..., du willst doch eigentlich jetzt auch eins! Ich kann mal meinen Manager fragen ob der dir nen guten Kurs machen kann.

Chriss?!


jojo2 schrieb:


> was meinst du damit??
> ich schreib immer so und so viel
> mindestens
> 
> ...



Doch, bei dir ist das ein gutes Zeichen! Bei mir ists dann irgendwie...anders als sonst würde ich behaupten


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> So schlimm? Ach komm..., du willst doch eigentlich jetzt auch eins! Ich kann mal meinen Manager fragen ob der dir nen guten Kurs machen kann.



neeeee, laß mal  dann lieber ein scalp  ach nee, da war ja auch was 

bei nem TR 450 würd ich schwach werden


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. März 2013)

Transition manage ich auch zur Not.


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2013)

tag die herrren
darf ich die verkaufsgespräche über einen 2500 euro rahmen kurz unterbrechen?
durchwühlt doch mal kurz eure hosentachen

bräuchte morgen - oder die tage ne gute gebrauchte sattelstütze
das mass wisst ihr ja
30.9
wenig kosten darf se auch


----------



## scott-bussi (1. März 2013)

...und weiß sollte sie sein


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2013)

sixpack blau würde auch zur sattelklemme passen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2013)

JOJO???? Erzähl! Ich blicks nicht! Was gibts neues?


----------



## rigger (1. März 2013)




----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2013)

oh nein, ich nehme es zurück....sehe grad das die sattelklemme schwarz ist und nicht mehr blau....  

aber ne weiße stütze  scotty, das sollte überdacht werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2013)

Oh was? Jojo..., das Teil? GEIL! Das ist deins oder? Das ist dein güldener Lenker! Oder??!


----------



## herby-hancoc (1. März 2013)

Alles Schnee von gestern ! Bike hat jetzt ein anderes Design


----------



## Totoxl (1. März 2013)

Jimbo Ersatz?


----------



## herby-hancoc (1. März 2013)

Das ist Fotopiraterie heimliche Fotos werden hier öffentlich gemacht


----------



## ricobra50 (1. März 2013)

nicht schlecht Jojo super rahmen gratuliere


----------



## diddie40 (1. März 2013)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Das ist Fotopiraterie heimliche Fotos werden hier öffentlich gemacht


 
finde ich auch, soll doch der neue besitzer, wenn das bike fertig ist, das recht haben das bild als erster zu posten.
  @jojo2  ich fahre ja die gravity dropper, die ist in 30,9, brauche ich aber selber, sonst habe ich einige in 31,6, kann dir also nicht weiter helfen.
wenn das dein neues bike wird, wünsche ich dir viel spaß damit.


----------



## diddie40 (1. März 2013)

in der 2500â¬-klasse ist das hier sicherlich auch interssant:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/25/neu-rotwild-g1-leichtes-gravity-bike/
obwohl ich solche preise nur fÃ¼r den rahmen fÃ¼r reichlich Ã¼bertrieben halte


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2013)

winterpause beendet,,,alle bäume gefällt,,werde unsterblich
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13765
es ist soweit


----------



## enduro pro (1. März 2013)

Dabei und gemeldet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2013)

ok,,mußt du selber wissen,,bist alt genug ,,  uuuaaahhhh,,




x werbung


-ich möchte ein spiel spielen
-siegen oder verlieren - du kannst nicht  wählen
-du  hast aber  die wahl
 
teutonisches teutonenrace 2013


----------



## schlabberkette (2. März 2013)

ich habe gewählt
ich will spielen....!


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> es ist soweit



oh shit
ich krieg grad grippe,
aber da ich sowieso ab dem wochenende im trainingslager in maribor bin,
werde ich dabei sein
ab einer lenkerbreite von 970mm darf in slowenien der radweg nicht mehr benutzt werden
aber hier in d werde ich nicht auf der strasse fahren!
das ist mir zu gefährlich. ich bitte das bei der streckenführung zu beachten!
danke


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2013)

tja jojo,,da wollen wir mal hoffen das es lampenfieber und nicht eine grippe ist.
übrigends,,die max. lenkerbreite wurde von der rennleitung auf 1278 mm festgelegt da 
das rennen ausschließlich auf schmalen und unbefestigten wegen statt findet.
mehr wird nicht verraten.


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2013)

oh lampenfieber!
jo
das könnte auch sein
das wird´s sein

weiß nur nicht warum


das mit der lenkerbreitenbegrenzung find ich richtig!


----------



## ricobra50 (2. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich habe gewählt
> ich will spielen....!



ich will spielen katze und maus
aber jetz ins wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2013)

richard
du has keine chance gegen mich
du bist einfach zu

 falsches fahrrad

ich bin jezz weg,
ich geh jezz fahrrad fahren
bißchen lampenfieber verbrauchen


----------



## kleinOtze (2. März 2013)

Teutonenrennen ...  bin dieses Jahr nicht dabei. Wer hat denn die Beschreibung ausgefüllt ... 

Schwierigkeit: schwer (noch denkbar)
Tempo: schnell (Teutonen und schnell???)


----------



## ricobra50 (2. März 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> richard
> du has keine chance gegen mich
> du bist einfach zu
> 
> ...



 ich weiß , aber großes herz


----------



## schlabberkette (2. März 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> winterpause beendet,,,alle bäume gefällt,,werde unsterblich
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13765
> es ist soweit



ahhh, guut....es ist wieder so weit........teutonisches teutonenrennen

um den hier geht´s:

DER TEUTONISCHE GRAL

 

schaut ihn euch an
denn eure hände werden ihn nicht berühren....

....
eins, zwei, schlabber kommt vorbei

drei, vier, verblasen werd ick dir

fünf, sechs, auf eurem wegenetz

sieben, acht, werd greifen nach der macht

neun, zehn, ihr werdet schon sehen!

harrharrharrrrrrrrrrrr......

und sollte jemand von euch vergessen haben 
wer der hüter des machtvollen teutonischen grals ist
hier nochmal ein dezenter hinweis...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. März 2013)

Ich...., das gibts ja wohl nicht! Diese Provokation! Unglaublich!


----------



## Totoxl (2. März 2013)

Wer es brauch 







Ja ok, ich will auch mal, also nur berühren


----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2013)

schlabber nicht das du den Gral in Hände geben musst wo du ihn nie mehr siehst  Gerüchten nach soll hier einer rum eiern der soll schneller sein.


----------



## schlabberkette (3. März 2013)

schnell sein alleine reicht nicht


----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2013)

der letzte Siegeswillen von dem ist auch in eine Buche hängen geblieben...


----------



## schlabberkette (3. März 2013)

das sind geschichten
wie sie in der buche stehen.....
siegeswillen durch holz gebrochen.....sachen gibts......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ....
> eins, zwei, schlabber kommt vorbei
> 
> drei, vier, verblasen werd ick dir
> ...




eins , zwei , schlabber komm vorbei
drei , vier , schon ein jahr warten wir
fünf , sechs , die trails sind verhext
sieben , acht , ja das haben wir gemacht
neun, zehn, der gral  wird  in teutonien stehen


x werbung

du fragst dich was dich erwartet ?
tue es besser nicht !

teutonisches enduro-race 2013


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> schnell sein alleine reicht nicht


Nee, man muß auch beschei...... können!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2013)

teuto- news-teuto- news-teuto- news-teuto- news-teuto- news-teuto- news-teuto

*
ist der radsport nun endgültig am ende ?*

gegen den letztjährigen gewinner des teutonischen enduro race werden schwere vorwürfe erhoben.ihm wird von einem chancen losen mitstreiter um den teutonischen gral  ,vorgeworfen bei seinem sieg in 2012 betrogen zu haben.
die zuständige staatsanwaltschaft hat die ermittlungen aufgenommen.

x werbung

bist du schnell ?
schnell am ende ?
schnell am weinen ?
hier bist du noch schneller !

teutonisches enduro race 2013


----------



## enduro pro (3. März 2013)

Wie??? Betrugs Skandal um Teutonen Gral???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. März 2013)

Ich mache euch alle sowas von fertig!!!

Der Spaß hat ein Ende! Ihr kennt mich nur im geselligen Modus. Ich kann auch anders!

Ich freue mich auf nächste Woche, ihr euch auch??


----------



## scott-bussi (3. März 2013)

Schlabber schick den Gral schon mal mit der Post nach Teutonien!
Nicht das du wieder verschläfst!!
Oder aus Angst nicht zum Rennen kommst!


----------



## schlabberkette (3. März 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Nee, man muß auch beschei...... können!



nee, beschei..... hilft nicht
wisst ihr doch
oder hat euch die kacka 
die ihr in der buchse hattet einen gral beschert!?
naaaaaa?


----------



## schlabberkette (3. März 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Schlabber schick den Gral schon mal mit der Post nach Teutonien!
> Nicht das du wieder verschläfst!!
> Oder aus Angst nicht zum Rennen kommst!



gäääähhhhhhn.....


----------



## jojo2 (3. März 2013)

oh schlabber
is das wahr?
das ist der lohn für ein bißchen anstrengung?
neid und mißgunst?
verleumdung?
ich führ diese widerwärtige auflistung nich weiter,
da wird mir ja schon vom schreiben schlecht
bah!
kannst dein pokal von mir aus auch nächstes wochenende wieder mitnehmen
is ja ekelig, was das nach sich zieht


tb
hattest recht: lampenfieber. hohes lampenfieber.
gestern und heute im hüggel gewesen
gestern ging´s so lala - noch zu hoch das lampenfieber
heute hat´s richtig spass gemacht
hatte die richtige betriebstemperatur

tja schlabber. von mir aus kannse den pokal mitehmen
ich bleibe lieber glücklich

obwohl!
viel feind, viel ehr`!!
vielleicht bin ich doch dabei
und greif nach dem schleimigen neidauslösepokal

was?
keine chance?
ach
ich lass dir vorsprung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (3. März 2013)

Teutonenrennen, geil! 

Aber nicht einmal eine Woche Vorbereitungszeit -
da werde ich meinen Trainingsplan von Dr. Fuentes ausarbeiten lassen!


----------



## schlabberkette (3. März 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich lass dir vorsprung



ist nett gemeint jojo
aber nicht nötig....
außerdem müsste ich dann ja ständig bremsen und mich umschauen
das wäre unnötiger verschleiß von bremsbelägen
denk doch mal an die umwelt
nenee, lass mal...


----------



## jojo2 (3. März 2013)

super!
ich seh schon
das kann ja eiter werden
sehr schön!

zico spar dir das geld
fb nimmt dich ins schlepptau


----------



## schlabberkette (3. März 2013)

wir waren heute im teuto
wir haben in dörenthe geparkt
dann haben wir diese bikeverbotschilder gesehen
und sind wieder nach hause gefahren
denn wir respektieren radfahrverbote
auch radfahrverbote auf offiziell ausgeschilderten radwegen
schließlich sind ja auch mindestens drei ausrufezeichen auf den schildern
das hat uns abgeschreckt
allerdings
der abgebildete biker fährt nen wheelie und hat nen großen rucksack auf
einen wheelie können wir aber gar nicht und unsere rucksäcke waren auch kleiner
also hätten wir doch eigentlich ganz normal radfahren dürfen, oder??


----------



## scott-bussi (3. März 2013)

Außerdem fährt keiner von uns ein Hardtail!
Die können eigentlich nur die Holländer meinen, die jedes WE im Teuto einfallen!


----------



## FreeRyan (3. März 2013)

Das Problem liegt eindeutig darin, das die Leute mit Rucksäcken bei einem Wheelie ihr ganzes Gewicht auf ein Rad verlagern und somit den Waldboden zerstören. Dabei kommt zu den Hardtails auch noch das Problem, dass die Stöße bei einem Wheelie nicht abgefedert werden und somit der Boden noch mehr belastet wird.

Also wehe es fährt jemand mit einem Hardtail und Rucksack und macht einen Wheelie, sonst gibts ne saftige Strafe, weil die Natur beschädigt wird!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. März 2013)

oh man,,,ich raffe nichts mehr,,,gelten die schilder also nur für hardtailfahrer aus holland  mit rucksack  ???


----------



## FreeRyan (4. März 2013)

Ja so ist es. Also können wir unbesorgt weiterfahren


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2013)

äi  @schlabberkette
fahr doch ma da hin,
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27025/hd
vielleicht lernse dann ja noch radfahren
aber wird zu spät sein für dich
der gral geht an
jemand anders


und merke es dir:
fahre im teuto nie ein hardtail 
denn das 
macht nich so´n spass hier
dir


----------



## enduro pro (4. März 2013)

Was für ein Wetter...jemand Zeit und Lust auf biken morgen oder Mittwoch???ich hab zwei Tage frei

Und meine Gabel geserviced....dank an Gino von flatout für die schnelle Hilfe....

Also, ich morgen Wald, ob früh ob mittag, mir egal....melden....

Andrea, Mittwoch frei???


----------



## Totoxl (4. März 2013)

Ich habe ja schon fast ein schlechtes gewissen, aber der Pokal geht ins Emsland. 

Ich habe Grundlagen Training auf meinem Hardtail absolviert, wieder und wieder.
Meine Beine sind voller Dynamit das nur darauf wartet zu explodieren


----------



## Ketta (4. März 2013)

enduro: mittwoch mach ich urlaubsvertretung, arbeit von 8-20h


----------



## enduro pro (4. März 2013)

Ich mache Urlaub und du Vertretung..... 

Schade, ich denke an dich wenn ich durch den Wald fahre......


----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> äi  @schlabberkette
> fahr doch ma da hin,
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27025/hd
> vielleicht lernse dann ja noch radfahren
> ...



von denen soll ich fahren lernen?
guck doch mal im abspann
die liegen doch nur auf´m boden
das will nicht können 

der fabian kann froh sein dass ich sein rad nicht mehr testen muss
du hast ja wohl ne neue schüssel, oder?

der gral geht an jemand anders?
von mir aus!
ich werde mich genauso wenig wehren wie letztes jahr!
letztes jahr bin ich angetreten um einfach nur dabei zu sein
um spass zu haben
der favoritenkreis war groß und sehr gut vorbereitet
es wurde sogar von teilnehmern eine woche vor dem ereignis kein alk mehr getrunken (nein richi, ich nenne keine namen)
hightech teutonenrace bikes a la kona, santa cruz, lapierre, giant, intense etc. waren am start.....
meine chancen waren.......
ach....ich hab gar nicht über eine chance nachgedacht.....

ich hatte ja schließlich nur mein billiges zerbrechliches versenderbike
mit zauberlack
mit federweg für die dh-strecken dieser welt
mit doppelbrücke
und muddy marys
mit nem einfachkettenblatt vorne drauf
was sollte ich mir da im kreise der top ausgestatteten und top vorbereiteten mitstreiter gedanken über eine chance machen .......pfffffffff.......
ich wollte einfach nur spaß haben und hinterher bier trinken....

und was soll ich sagen
ich hatte mächtig spaß und jede menge bier 

aber warum der gral bei mir zuhause steht weiß ich bis heute nicht 
welch schmach, welch schmach....


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> aber warum der gral bei mir zuhause steht weiß ich bis heute nicht
> welch schmach, welch schmach....



für schlabber,den hüter des teutonischen gral


*willst du meinen sieg verstehen
mußt du  dir meine line ansehen
  öffne die augen und du siehst ich bin vor  dir
ich breite meinen lenker aus
ich überhole  dich laß einfach los 
renn einfach weg  fahr  vor mir fort
doch wo immer du auch hinfährst  wartet mein mitleid schon auf dich

*hier das ganze lied


 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pi-k72Mj1k"]ASP - Und wir tanzten (Ungeschickte Liebesbriefe) (Live) - YouTube[/nomedia]*
(nein,,dass ist nicht scotti)

*x werbung*

*du warst papst
bist du bereit für mehr ?

teutonisches enduro race 2013


----------



## jojo2 (5. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> von denen soll ich fahren lernen?
> der fabian kann froh sein dass ich sein rad nicht mehr testen muss
> du hast ja wohl ne neue schüssel, oder?



okay
ich hab´s fabian geschrieben
er sacht, wenn du mal in seine gegend kommst,
hätte er wohl einen passenden "trainer" für dich

ich ´ne neue schüssel?
ne wieso?
ich such ne sattelstütze
für mein fahhrad
ich hab mein altes hardtail aus dem keller rausgeholt
rixe reicht restlos


schlabber lies hier nich so viel rum
geh rad fahren 
wie die anderen


und tb das war ne gute idee von dir!
mit ratzinger durch den wunderschönen teuto!
das medienecho wird verhindern, dass dort ein sperrgebiet für wanderer und radwanderer ausgerufen wird!
es lebe der ex-pope!
raus mit den zugezogenen besatzern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (5. März 2013)

jojo was ist los
keine neue kampfansage von dir?
hast du etwa schon resigniert
oder kommst du mit dem damit verbundenen leistungsdruck nicht klar?
mach es wie tb
nie aufgeben
obwohl man weiß dass es keine chance gibt.....


----------



## jojo2 (5. März 2013)

ach ich bin so fertich
gestern vormittag hatte ich ja eigentlich schreibtisch
aber wegen des endurorennens bin ich vormittags innen wald - mit smartphone und internet, 
damit ich auf dem laufenden bin
aber ich bin nix mehr gewohnt.
bei kilometer 186 bin ich eins der 6-meter-gaps zu kurz gesprungen
jetzt hab ich blaue flecken am schienbein
aaahhhh
aber morgen
morgen öööhhhnnn
morgen geht´s weiter


----------



## schlabberkette (5. März 2013)

oh sorry jojo
186km? dann warst du bei mir im wald
ich hätte es dir sagen müssen
6m-gaps waren letztes jahr schon pussy
deshalb hab ich es auf 10m verlängert
du hast es hoffentlich nich kaputt gemacht


----------



## jojo2 (5. März 2013)

nene war bei mir
aber stimmt schon: zerstört! ladung eingeebnet
käse
muss ich gleich wohl wieder hin
aber etwas anderes macht mir mehr sorgen
du bist ja eher oldschool und archaisch unterwegs
ich dagegen nutze elektronik für mein training (du erinnerst dich, das video)

und nun bitte ich dich als richter am oberlandesgericht um eine beurteilung:
ist das schädlich, wenn ich die täglichen 190 kilometertrainingseinheiten
zu 70 prozent im g3-bereich fahre
also: ist das schädlich für mein puls-
messgerät??
schon mal danke für deine einschätzung


----------



## diddie40 (5. März 2013)

g3 gibt es doch bei alten herren nicht mehr.


----------



## jojo2 (5. März 2013)

maxpuls von 140 gibt´s auch, also auch g3
alles ne frage der relationen
du musst nicht von dir auf andere schließen

aber wo wir schon mal beim thema sind:
(interessiert niemanden, aber wofür gibt´s internet!)
hab grad fischmitfahrrad mein beileid ausgesprochen
die ist heute seit 32 jahren mit mir verheiratet
krass


----------



## schlabberkette (5. März 2013)

kraft meines amtes spreche ich fischmitfahrrad hiermit meinen besonderen respekt aus....sie hat vor 32 jahren das bekommen, was sie schon immer haben wollte....ein jojo!!! welch ein glück!!

aber jojo, jetzt mal zu dir
diese elektronikwellen stehen im verdacht
wenn man ihnen dauerhaft ausgesetzt wird
den körper zu manipulieren
und das gehirn zu schädigen

trainiere deshalb mit deinem pulsmessgerät
lieber über einen kurzen zeitraum von zwei stunden
mit einem dauermaxpuls von 230...täglich...

mmmhhh...ich überlege grade ob deine gehirnströme
schädlich für dein pulsmessgerät sein könnten........mmmhhhh


----------



## schlabberkette (5. März 2013)

Teutonisches Teutonenrennen 2013

damit es auch KEINER vergisst und ALLE kommen

hier DER COUNTDOWN

http://www.webcountdown.de/?a=LO4Ucy1&k=aixu


....


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2013)

die bude in saalbach ist gebucht,,20.07-27.07,,
unglaublich,,,32 jahre ehe,,,der jojo ist schon eine harte nummer,,,nur fischmitfahrrad ist wahrscheinlich noch härter..
wer das schafft ist titelkandidat für den gral...

4 tage und 1 stunde noch schlabber,,,wird zeit abschied zu nehmen..
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmyR4wPI1o0"]Demis Roussos - Goodbye my love - Goodbye Auf Wiederseh'n 1973 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (5. März 2013)

Ich kann samstag nicht!!


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2013)

Wow, Frühling im teuto.... man war das ein geiler ritt heute, 15 grad und Sonne pur......morgen gleich noch mal ....


----------



## brcrew (5. März 2013)

kann ich bestätigen! war heute nachmittag spontan auch noch im wald! herrlich!
..trotz augen offen halten hab ich dich aber nicht gesehen


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2013)

Bin um eins mit dem TB los, Richtung dörente.... morgen wahrscheinlich um 14.30 noch mal...willste mit???


----------



## brcrew (5. März 2013)

kein wunder, dass wir uns nicht gesehen haben. bin mit hund von teck bis bro, 2x tannen-dh und wieder zurück.. quasi andere ecke.

morgen bis ende der woche leider keine zeit.. ;(


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2013)

Du armer...werd morgen noch mal das Wetter genießen bevor es wieder regnet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. März 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> .... morgen wahrscheinlich um 14.30 noch mal...




   @schlabberkette
da greift einer nach dem gral!!

wisst ihr was?!
ich fnd das echt schaiße, dass familien, kleine kinder und hardtails aus dem teutoburger wald ausgeschlossen werden sollen
da bin ich voll gegen!
guckt mal da unten. so schön kann das für hardtailfahrer sein im wald
und die sollen jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr dürfen??

ein herz für hardtailfahrer!
und kleine kinder auch


hier!
(wie kommen die nur plötzlich alle auf diese coole musiktruppe?)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/61060739"]chromag-collectors on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2013)

nur eine frage der zeit ab wann nicht nur hardtails verboten sind sondern auch fullys..und dann kommt der naturbegehungsschein für familien...
weiß eigentlich jemand warum ein jagdhund mehr prüfungen wie sein herrchen hinter sich hat ?
ist alt,,ich weiß...aber an den richtigen mann gestellt bestimmt immer noch lustig..


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @schlabberkette
> da greift einer nach dem gral!!



jau
auch diesen übermotivierten kollegen hab ich schon lange auf der rechnung
apropos rechnung
denn wer den gral von mir zurückerobern möchte
wird einen einen sehr hohen preis zahlen müssen
fühsisch und psüchisch......


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2013)

lese ich da was zwischen den zeilen schlabber ???


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> lese ich da was zwischen den zeilen schlabber ???



ja
da ist ein "einen" zu viel

edit: ersetze "einen" durch "verdammt"
edit: ersetze "sehr" durch nix


----------



## jojo2 (6. März 2013)

was??


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2013)

ach so !!! ich dachte dort steht das du dich mit dem thema  beschäftigst wer der nächste hüter des gral werden könnte,du evtl. zweifel daran hast das du es werden wirst...
habe ich wohl falsch gelesen...


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2013)

zu zeile eins: du denkst zuviel
zu zeile zwei: ja


----------



## jojo2 (6. März 2013)

ma was anderes
was sehr ärgerliches
das hier ist mir heute geliefert worden
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Filmer-46870-46-870-Fahradlift/dp/B003I645OA/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1362568133&sr=1-1"]Filmer 46.870 Fahradlift: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

ich wette!!
das tut´s gar nicht
heute abend bin ich am hüggel
und ich wette!!
ich muss mein rad wieder selbst hochschieben
fahrradlift - von wegen!

na ja
vielleicht kann ich ja die kamera dran hängen


----------



## enduro pro (6. März 2013)

So einen lift hatte ich auch mal, da verspricht die Werbung mehr als sie halten kann....lift, das ich nicht lache.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. März 2013)

Hey Schlabber, geh arbeiten....


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2013)

jojo
den hier musst du bestellen
schlepplift pack v1.0
http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&c...w=259&start=0&ndsp=49&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:98

enduro
ich arbeite doch


----------



## enduro pro (6. März 2013)

Ahhh, also so wie immer  hatte ich es schon gesagt???ich gehe gleich biken...17 grad hier


----------



## jojo2 (6. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> schlepplift pack v1.0



is bestellt!
dann nehm ich den anderen nur für die kamera


----------



## ricobra50 (6. März 2013)

"heute abend bin ich am hüggel"
Viel spass Jojo  ich muss bis 18:00 Uhr Arbeiten !!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. März 2013)

@jojo2
sag mal jojo kannst du den Lift auch zum Rennen mitbringen?
Den kann man doch bestimmt fix an die Dörenther Klippen schrauben. 
Dann machen wir ein reines Downhillrennen!
Dann werden die DH Bikes endlich mal wieder artgerecht bewegt und die Schilder gelten garantiert nicht für uns


----------



## enduro pro (6. März 2013)

God is a Mountainbiker man war das geil, sektionstraining, ausdauertraining, Spaß, Sonne, biken läuft wie ne eins, Körper fühlt sich an wie 35 und sieht aus wie 28 .... was ein Tag....

Scotty, was war bei dir so


----------



## scott-bussi (6. März 2013)

Hab in den Spiegel geguckt und einen total geilen Typen gesehen, der aussieht wie 25!
Dann in meinen Ausweis geguckt, verglichen und festgestellt, der heißt wie ich!


----------



## enduro pro (6. März 2013)

Cool, sollte ich das auch mal machen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. März 2013)

ach ihr hübschen
freut mich, wenn es euch gut geht
richard
auch du kriegst irgendwann mal wieder frei!!

ich war grad nicht am hüggel, sondern bin zum piesberg
das war nett, richtg nett. viele neue sachen
und das niedliche roadgap kann man jetzt ganz leicht überspringen, 
weil die anfahrt schön bereinigt worden ist

allerdings müssen viele sachen noch überarbeitet und befestigt werden
ist nicht alles fachmännisch, teils wohl auch erstmal nur provisorisch 
aufgebaut worden
trotzdem war es schön

ich war nicht mit meinem jimbo,
sondern wohl mit dem hardtail da
muss das hardtail gewesen sein
ich hab nix gehört vom rad
das war cool!
stille war´s 
schön war´s


----------



## ricobra50 (6. März 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hab in den Spiegel geguckt und einen total geilen Typen gesehen, der aussieht wie 25!
> Dann in meinen Ausweis geguckt, verglichen und festgestellt, der heißt wie ich!



spiegelein spiegelein an der wand wer ist die schönste im Greven


----------



## Totoxl (6. März 2013)

Ich will mich auch mal äußern. Ich war nicht radeln, ich habe kein Interesse an dem Gral, der ist mir schiet egal. Und da mir kein anderer Blödsinn einfällt.
Piep, piep, piep, ich habe euch lieb. Ich glaube das sind Frühlings Gefühle.


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2013)

oh toto, was ist los
ein taktischer verbaler rückzug? die ruhe vor dem sturm??
denn in deinem post nr 15522 hörte sich das noch ganz anders an: 


Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon fast ein schlechtes gewissen, aber der Pokal geht ins Emsland.
> 
> Ich habe Grundlagen Training auf meinem Hardtail absolviert, wieder und wieder.
> Meine Beine sind voller Dynamit das nur darauf wartet zu explodieren




*nur noch 2 tage, 14 stunden und 24 minuten!!!!*
http://www.webcountdown.de/?a=LO4Ucy1&k=aixu


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2013)

ja genau toto,,,laß es raus,,,,wenn es dann zuviel wird lies bitte das
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/ib...ker-stoeren-Aufzuchtgebiete-_arid,181287.html
die waldnazis definieren ihr feindbild..biker.aufzuchtsgebiete ???? ich dachte die jäger müssen jagen damit die tierwelt nicht die weltherrschaft übernimmt...warum gibt es dann sowas....ich verstehe die armen menschen nicht...muß ich nicht..könnte aber auch nicht wenn ich es wollte....ich habe euch auch lieb...lest mal die kommentare unter dem bericht....wir sind nicht allein...das scheibchenweise aus dem wald schmeißen funktioniert nicht so wie es der kranke mann möchte...

ps. geo casher sind die nächsten


----------



## schlabberkette (6. März 2013)

soso
dem Spitzenjager stÃ¶rt also das "geÃ¤ndertes freizeitverhalten der menschen", und auch "das wild muss mal seine ruhe haben" und die "moderne Schnitzeljagd âGeocachingâ mit GPS-GerÃ¤ten sei dem Naturschutz nicht dienlich"......

...aber wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der Rechtsgrundlage fÃ¼r die Jagd und dem Nutzen der Bejagung fÃ¼r den Naturschutz aus?

diesbezÃ¼glich hier mal ein paar interessante AuszÃ¼ge vom BUND-NRW:

"50 000 FÃ¼chse werden allein in NRW jedes Jahr durch JÃ¤ger getÃ¶tet. Dabei ist die Tollwut lÃ¤ngst durch Impfung ausgerottet worden. Die Jagd hatte dabei komplett versagt."

"Das grÃ¶Ãte MissverstÃ¤ndnis in Bezug auf Jagd ist die Idee der Regulation........Dabei ist seit Jahrzehnten wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass an erster Stelle die Ãkofaktoren âNahrungâ und âRaumâ einen Tierbestand steuern, nicht der Faktor âBeutegreiferâ.

"Und dann der Mais. Rehe und Schweine wÃ¼rden durch den âmodernenâ Anbau gemÃ¤stet und vermehrt und so in die Lage versetzt werden, Ã¼ber den Rest des Jahres SchÃ¤den an benachbarten BÃ¤umen anzurichten. *Sollte dies wirklich so sein, ist dies das EingestÃ¤ndnis, dass die Jagd wirkungslos ist*."..."Im Rahmen einer VergrÃ¤mung ist die TÃ¶tung eines Tieres nicht erforderlich oder zweckmÃ¤Ãig, *der tierschutzgesetzlich vorgeschriebene âvernÃ¼nftige Grundâ fÃ¼r eine TÃ¶tung daher nicht gegeben*."

"TatsÃ¤chlich gibt es nur noch ein einziges Sachargument, das Jagd rechtfertigt: die WertschÃ¶pfung von tierischen Produkten..... *Im Jagdjahr 2009/2010 wurden Ã¼ber 90 % der durch JÃ¤ger getÃ¶teten Tiere keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zugefÃ¼hrt bzw. wurden tierschutz- oder naturschutzwidrig getÃ¶tet*: 117 SchwÃ¤ne, 115 000 KrÃ¤hen, 11 000 Katzen, 2 800 MÃ¶wen, 117 000 Fasane, 4 800 der gefÃ¤hrdeten Waldschnepfe usw. Ob Luchse, Wildkatzen oder Kolkraben darunter waren, werden wir nie erfahren, *weil sich JÃ¤ger selbst kontrollieren*. *Jagd in NRW ist in stark Ã¼berwiegendem MaÃe lÃ¤ngst keine Landnutzungsform mehr, sondern zu einer bedenklichen Form der FreizeitbeschÃ¤ftigung mutiert*."

hier der ganze Bericht
http://www.bund-nrw.de/themen_und_projekte/naturschutz/jagd/

da stellt sich mir doch die Frage, wer braucht eigentlich noch die JÃ¤ger??

hier noch ein Bericht aus der Zeit vom Juli 2012:
http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-07/mountainbikes-hessen/seite-2?commentstart=25#comments


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. März 2013)




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2013)

wer eigentlich noch jäger braucht ?? cdu-csu und die fdp..hersteller von waffen und deren lobbyisten , leute die sonst keine freunde oder aufgaben hätten.....sonst keiner...


----------



## schlabberkette (7. März 2013)

diese "leute" regen mich auf
deshalb mache ich, um mich abzureagieren
jeden morgen folgende übungen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5j4MGJTLJPw


der geile typ im video sieht zwar aus wie scotty, isser aber nicht!
der scotty mit seinen 25 jahren ist natürlich viiieel geiler...
aber die puppe die der typ da im schwitzkasten hat.....enduro...bist du das?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2013)

um den gral zu verteidigen wird es nicht reichen schlabber..sorry..


----------



## scott-bussi (7. März 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Cool, sollte ich das auch mal machen???



Lieber nicht!
Ich weiß nicht ob du die Enttäuschung verkraftest!


----------



## scott-bussi (7. März 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5j4MGJTLJPw
> 
> 
> der geile typ im video sieht zwar aus wie scotty, isser aber nicht!
> ...



Neee neee, das bin ich wirklich nicht!
Aber für den Typen gebe ich immer das Body Double wenn es mal richtig zur Sache geht!  
Diese Übungen sind doch was für Lutscher. Wer den teutonischen Gral bekommen will macht sowas doch vor dem Frühstück!


----------



## scott-bussi (7. März 2013)

@TB
den Artikel aus der Zeitung kann man leider nur lesen wenn man da angemeldet ist. Kannst du den mal komplett einstellen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2013)

hier ein auszug vom artikel,,,*

Mountainbiker stören Aufzuchtgebiete*

Der  Mann an der Spitze der Ibbenbürener Jäger, Jochen Haskamp, beklagte in  der Versammlung des Hegerings das geänderte Freizeitverhalten der  Menschen. Vor allem störten ihn die Mountainbikes, die durch  Aufzuchtgebiete bretterten. 


 

1 von 1

Foto: IVZ


Über  Ehrennadeln und Urkunden freuten sich langjährige Mitglieder des  Hegerings. Aus den Händen des Vorsitzenden Jochen Haskamp (r.) und des  Kassierers Eckhard Verlemann (l.) erhielten Gustav Brinkmann (5.v.l.)  für 50-jährige und Heinz Kerssen (6.v.l.) für 40-jährige  Vereinszugehörigkeit zudem ein Präsent. Brigitte Striehn


 IBBENBÜREN.  Der Mann an der Spitze der Ibbenbürener Jäger, Jochen Haskamp, beklagte  in der Versammlung des Ibbenbürener Hegerings das geänderte  Freizeitverhalten der Menschen. Vor allem störten ihn die Mountainbikes,  die durch Aufzuchtgebiete bretterten und das Wild störten. Auch die  moderne Schnitzeljagd Geocaching mit GPS-Geräten sei dem Naturschutz  nicht dienlich. Das Wild muss auch mal seine Ruhe haben, forderte er.  Aus dem gleichen Grund sei er gegen Nachtsichtgeräte.

06.03.2013 22:58 von *Django*:
Das  "geänderte Freizeitverhalten der Menschen" öffentlich zu beklagen zeugt  doch nur von mangelnder Toleranz und überholten Ansichten.

Der Wald stellt ein Rückzugs- und Erholungsgebiet für alle dar.

Nimmt man aufeinander Rücksicht lässt sich die Zeit dort wunderbar sowohl als Wanderer oder Mountainbiker geniessen.

Ich selber bin sowohl Mountainbiker als auch Wanderer und respektiere  die Natur und ihre Tiere und Pflanzen und "brettere" eben nicht durch  Aufzuchtsgebiete, sondern bleibe - wie es eben das Waldbetretungsgesetz  auch vorschreibt - auf den Wegen (alles andere macht auch keinen Sinn,  da man mit einem MTB abseits eines Weges kaum vorwärts kommen würde).
Die Wege muss man sich eben mit allen anderen Erholungssuchenden teilen -  und das geht eben am besten mit Rücksicht, guter Laune und einem Gruß.

06.03.2013 14:48 von *Proband*:
Ist  doch ganz einfach..., einfach mal entspannen, gelassener mit seinen  Mitmenschen umgehen, Rücksicht nehmen, sich mit den Waldbesuchern  gemeinsam freuen das wir vor unserer Haustür ein so tolle Natur haben.  Es könnte doch alles so schön sein...

06.03.2013 10:05 von *wolfwobi*:
Ich  bewege mich seit Jahren mit meinen Hunden (immer angeleint) in den  angrenzenden Wäldern. Bislang habe ich nur Pilzsammler außerhalb der  Wege angetroffen.  Mountainbiker fahren eigentlich immer auf die Wege.  Sollten Wege durch geschützte Gebiete führen, müßten diese eigentlich  mit Hinweisschildern o.ä. gesperrt werden. Ich bin kein Fachmann, aber  durch die jahrelangen Spaziergänge ist mir aufgefallen, daß in den  letzten zwei Jahren sich das Wild vermehrt hat.
Übrigens, in den Wäldern wird Forstwirtschaft betrieben. Was ist mit den  Motorsägen und Autoverkehr in den Wäldern? Tagtäglich fahren PKWs und  Traktoren durch die Wälder (nähe Bramliet etc.), ist das nützlich?  Darüber spricht verständlicher Weise der Hegering nicht!

05.03.2013 20:14 von *j.m.*:
Hallo Schnuffi 2,
meines Wissens nach werden unsere Friedhöfe längst bejagt; nur muß dies  natürlich zu einer Zeit erfolgen, in der kein Publikumsverkehr  stattfindet. Deshalb bekommen wir das in der Regel gar nicht mit.

05.03.2013 19:10 von *Schnuffi 2*:
Beide Seiten, ob Jäger oder Der Normalnutzer des Waldes haben recht.
Nur dann kommen noch die Reiter und die freilaufenden Hunde mit Besitzern dazu.
Die Liste lässt sich beliebig erweitern.
Nur würde ich den bewaffneten Naturschützern empfehlen, ihr Jagdgebiet  zu erweitern. Die Friedhöfe von Rehe und Hasen zu befreien und die  Dohlen und Taubenplage hier vor Ort zu bekämpfen.

05.03.2013 19:10 von *Schnuffi 2*:
Beide Seiten, ob Jäger oder Der Normalnutzer des Waldes haben recht.
Nur dann kommen noch die Reiter und die freilaufenden Hunde mit Besitzern dazu.
Die Liste lässt sich beliebig erweitern.
Nur würde ich den bewaffneten Naturschützern empfehlen, ihr Jagdgebiet  zu erweitern. Die Friedhöfe von Rehe und Hasen zu befreien und die  Dohlen und Taubenplage hier vor Ort zu bekämpfen.

05.03.2013 15:03 von *Ovis*:
Da  wären neben den Wanderern auch noch die Pilzsammler. Zäunt den Wald  doch ein und nehmt Eintritt .Noch gehört der Wald den Jägern nicht  allein. Gott sei Dank.
Wenn ich höre, wieviel neue "Jäger" es jedes Jahr gibt und wenn die alle  ballern wollten, (wozu macht Jäger sonst den Schein) das ist doch irre.  Das wird eine Invasion geben.

05.03.2013 14:30 von *j.m.*: @ganz_Toll:
ich bin ein sehr großer Tierfreund; die Jagerei wäre NICHTS für mich, ein hobbymäßiges "Rumballern" schon gleich gar nicht!!!
Allerdings hat der Mensch schon derart nachhaltig in die Natur  eingegriffen, daß unser Wild bejagt werden MUSS; ansonsten können Sie  demnächst vor lauter Schwarzkitteln keine gefahrlose Runde mehr im Teuto  laufen.
Auch wenn´s schwer fällt: daran denken, nicht jeder, der schießt ist gleich ein "Ballermann".

05.03.2013 12:34 von *Ganz_Toll*:
Gegenargument:  Mich stört im Herbst und Winter das Rumgeballere wenn ich meine  Laufrunden im Teutoburger Wald und den angrenzenden Wiesen und Feldern  drehe. Also bitte nicht immer die Anderen, erstmal selber an die Nase  fassen


----------



## ricobra50 (7. März 2013)

"Der Mann an der Spitze "..........


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. März 2013)

oh man..., ich kann garnicht so viel essen wie ich kotzen könnte wenn ich sowas wie von eurem selbsternannten Waldschützer lese.

Hier ist das Thema zur Zeit, bez. vor geraumer Zeit, ja ebenfalls aufgekommen. Wir hatten dann mit dem zuständigen Förster Gespräche um die ganze Sache etwas aufzuarbeiten. Der hat mit MTBern überhaupt kein Problem, jedoch wenn durch Naturschutzgebiete gefahren wird, dann hört auch für ihn der Spaß auf. Kann ich zumindest verstehen!
Was die Sache bei uns hier schwierig macht ist, dass der Wald mehrere Pächter hat. Stadt, Privat und Staat und alle wollen mitreden.

Wir hatten letztens das unschöne Erlebnis, dass ein Weg komplett zugelegt war. Mit frisch gefällten Bäumen, zum Erhalt der Natur  So ein Schwachsinn!!! Ich hab dann mal bei der Stadt den entsprechenden Motosägenbeauftragten angerufen, der sagte, dass es zum Schutz der Natur wäre, damit da nicht alle was zerstören. Und in erster Linie: Sein einziges Mittel und wenn da was passiert, dann haftet die Stadt. Also geschissen auf den Naturschutz!


Alles richtig richtig schwierig!!! Da muss man Zeit, Nerven und Arbeit investieren, wenn man da was bewegen möchte!


Ich habe eine sehr nette und kompetente Anlaufstelle der DIMB. Vielleicht wäre derjenige was für euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2013)

jau ritschi,, den kenne ich,,hatte beruflich öfter mit dem zu tun.jetzt ist er in vorruhestand...hatte aber keine ahnung was der in seiner freizeit so treibt...schade..


----------



## Dämon__ (7. März 2013)

Jungs einfach ruhig bleiben, es wird sich nicht´s ändern in deren Köpfen da könnt ihr hin laufen wo ihr wollt. 
Hier sind vielleicht 0,1% der Leute die durch das betreffende Gebiet fahren, diese sollten es halt eine Zeit lang meiden, besonders an WE!! Da sind die Konflikte ja schon vorprogrammiert.
Wenn einem mal so eine Nase begegnet, immer freundlich lächelnd vorbei fahren und schön grüßen, egal was der sagt oder schreit....

Wer allem aus dem Weg gehen will lade ich ins Saarland ein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2013)

@_Schulte_
ein problem ist meiner meinung nach auch ,das
der wald  nicht mehr wird ,die jäger aber  jedes jahr schon
und deren einfluß wächst ungleich höher.
 @_Dämon_
wann geht es los?


----------



## Dämon__ (7. März 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wann geht es los?



macht mal ein paar Vorschläge dann sehen wir mal, Platz zum pennen ist auch vorhanden wenn es nicht ausartet.


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2013)

ich hätte in den sommerferien zeit ..außer 20.07-27.07.
gibt es im saarland ein fb-verbot oder darf der mit ??


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. März 2013)

@TB

Jo, da hast du wohl Recht. Ich hoffe für euch (und dann auch irgendwann für den Schilderaufsteller), dass der nicht so ein Freak ist, der Seile spannt oder Nagelbretter vergräbt. Alles hier schon gehabt 

Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen: Ich kann und will solche Leute nicht verstehen..., man muss nur irgendwie eine Lösung für das Problem suchen. Einem die eigene Meinung einprügeln darf man leider nicht, sonst wäre das manchmal das Mittel der Wahl...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2013)

das wäre was,,der fb mit einer flasche springer urvater im blut auf einer sitzung des hegeringes...fb unchained....das b bleibt stumm..
hier der letzte kommentar zum parteitag des hegedingens..
könnte fast von mir kommen,,,aber ich kann ja nicht  GROOS schreiben..


Wer hier wohl sein Freizeitverhalten mal überdenken sollte. Der Biker stört das Wild,tötet  es aber nicht.Der  Biker hinterlässt seine Spuren im Wald die die Natur wieder repariert,der  tapfere Waidmann hinterlässt  jährlich bis zu 9000 Tonnen Blei an denen die Natur nichts reparieren kann. 9000 Tonnen ,Tendenz   steigend.Der   Wald wird nicht größer aber die Jäger mehr. Also muss erst der  Biker, dann am liebsten der ganze Rest aus dem Wald verschwinden.
Wozu dienen  Aufzugsgebiete? Laut der Jäger gibt es ohne Sie zu viel Wild,  warum  zieht man es vorher auf?


----------



## schlabberkette (7. März 2013)

saarland?
also ich bin schon da 

wenn also heut nachmittag jemand bock auf ne ungestörte und unglaublich epische und endgeile singletrailrunde hat....ab ca. 16:30 uhr geht´s los 

was euch erwartet:
flowtrails, wurzeln, steine, steilabfahrten, northshores, naturkicker, tolerante wanderer, trialeinlagen, freundliche förster,.....

ein fb im saarland?
hier ein auszug der BUND-Floskel von anno zwieback:
"....bla, bla, bal....ist anzunehmen, dass besonders die rote listen arten wie fb´s, cherusker oder dropmuschiefahrer sich in der naturräumlichen gliederung des typischen saarlandwaldes schnell zurecht finden könnten, denn durch ihre fähigkeit zur mimikry werden diese arten vermutlich schnell bei den sus scrofa aufgenommen, die der überaus geselligen ordnung der paarhufer zugehörig sind.....bla, bla, bal..."

also kein problem für den fb.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2013)

neuer lebensraum für den fb,,da wird er sich freuen,,,schade das gestern mal wieder alle sicherungen bei ihm durchgebrannt sind..wenn ich die gewechselt habe werde ich ihm sofort die neuigkeit erzählen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2013)

ich frage mich allerdings auch, warum im teuto und an den klippen das klettern immer noch erlaubt ist, im naturschutzgebiet, mit guppenstärken bis zu 15 mann und das über stunden und sogar mit genehmigung, hütte und feuerstelle im wald... merkwürdig...

aber was will man erwarten, schützenverein, verein, spaß oder jagdgesellschaft, steckt das wort gesellig drin, auch wieder spaß...

neulig noch schön teibjagt bei mir am waldrand... das geballer war schlimmer als 1943 vor stalingrad...und was ist an einer treibjagd hege und pflege, wenn man mit nem beheizten anhänger durch die gegend gefahren wird und auf alles ballert was sich bewegt und panisch wegrennt..da wird noch nicht mal geschaut was da rennt, man könnte ja was nicht treffen oder verpassen....


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> neuer lebensraum für den fb,,da wird er sich freuen,,,schade das gestern mal wieder alle sicherungen bei ihm durchgebrannt sind..wenn ich die gewechselt habe werde ich ihm sofort die neuigkeit erzählen..




fb melde dich mal zu wort
ich lieg hier unterm tisch

oh mann tb 
schreib so was nicht
ich lieg hier unterm tisch
verdammt




hach
saarland um halb fünf
das wär mal ne massnahme
später


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2013)

sorry schlabber
is vielleicht ein bißchen kurzfristig...
aber is noch ein platz in deienr saarlanwandergruppe frei?
heute
und vor allem die nächsten tage?
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-und-w...r-wochenende-schnee-sturm-und-kaelte-erwartet


----------



## schlabberkette (7. März 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sorry schlabber
> is vielleicht ein bißchen kurzfristig...
> aber is noch ein platz in deienr saarlanwandergruppe frei?
> heute
> ...



ist ja ekelig
kommt das weiße zeuchs etwa wieder zurück 
los jojo, komm vorbei....gleich ist radwandern angesagt!!
nächste woche bin ich mal wieder in heimischen gefilden unterwegs
da müsstest du dich dann hier auf eigene faust durch den saarlanddschungel kämpfen.....


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2013)

ah
du bist noch am rechner, dann komm ich schnell
is ja echt ekelig


----------



## Totoxl (7. März 2013)

Zum Thema Jäger. Ich könnte darüber lachen, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.
Glücklicher Frühling vorbei, mit dem Sack und bei dem Wetter kommt meine Winter Depri zurück.
Wobei ich euch etwas gestehen muss. Ich habe einen Bruder und der ist Jäger.
So jetzt ist es raus und ich fühle mich gleich besser. Aber, er hat nichts mit den Vögeln in Ibb Town am (Jäger)Hut zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2013)

ich fliege morgen nach Toulouse, dort sind es 17°, zwar nicht zum biken, sondern zum europäischen blues award. aber übernächstes we soll´s ja schon wieder wärmer werden, also winterdepri für 2-3 tage lohnt nicht.
im übrigen sollten wir den armseligen, wenn auch stinkreichen jäger einfach ignorieren. solche typen verdienen keine Aufmerksamkeit. wünsche euch viel spaß am we beim snowride


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2013)

gebrauchte d-max felgen von oktober 2012
was dürfen die noch kosten?

hab grad ne nachricht von einem kollegen aus der pathologie bekommen
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/sport/wirkung-des-hirns-im-sport-unbewusste-siegeshemmungen-12105288.html


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. März 2013)

Jojo???

Gelbe???

Argh!!! Ich find die super! Kauf einfach! Egal was es kostet


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. März 2013)

Aber: teuer! Oder? Ich hab noch nie welche guterhalten unter 400  gesehen


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2013)

sind ja nich für mich 
und da gibt´s kein teuer
nur

nur viel kosten dürfen se nicht
400 hab ich auch gedacht, geschätzt, ausm bauch 
käse
400 is echt viel
aber is ja nich für mich!
ma gucken


----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2013)

400 nur für die felgen?
http://www.wowbikeparts.de/mavic-1/deemax-ultimate-felge


----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2013)

aber mal im ernst, was ist so gut an diesem lrs? 21mm InnenmaÃ ist doch eher ne allmountain felge, 
Einsatzbereich
DH, DH-Race, Freeride

Farbe
Gelb-Schwarz

GrÃ¶Ãe
26â

Reifen-Spezifikation
2.0 â 2.5

Max. Fahrergewicht
100 kg

Lochanzahl
28/32
vorn/hinten
Felgenbreite
21mm
InnenmaÃ


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2013)

nene komplett

und es gibt viele, die die fahren
sehr viele
ich kenn da ein paar

800 euros für neue...



das gewicht der räder is gut
der stylefaktor
fahrergewicht unter 100 kg
(sanft schwebend wie eine feder)



gesehen?


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2013)

Bisschen viel Hype um die Dinger...da gibt es deutlich günstigere, die mehr können...


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2013)

danke euch
darüber denke ich jetzt erst mal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2013)

will ja nicht sagen, dass sie nicht gut sind, aber für die kohle hast du reichlich Auswahl, mir scheint das dann doch mehr ein "markenkauf" zu sein. aber jeder, wie er will


----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2013)

bike ländle haben doch reichlich Auswahl:
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...adsaetze/DH-/-Dirt-und-Freeride-Laufradsaetze
gute nacht


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. März 2013)

Jojo, der schlabber hat die doch auch, nur in silber (passt dann auch besser zu seinen goldwandreifen  )
Wenn die bei dem halten, dann müssen die robust sein 

Apropos goldwandreifen @schlabberkette: bist du mit den Kaiser zufrieden? Oder doch lieber Maxxis Supertacky?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> fb melde dich mal zu wort



keine ahnung warum der sich nicht meldet,,sicherungen sind drin,,akku ist voll und ein schreibprogramm ist auch aufgespielt..


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. März 2013)

die Ultimate sind gelb und fÃ¼r 400â¬ preislich Ok. Sind aber nicht so stabil wie die einfachen silbernen.
Die einfachen Deemax sind Silber und sollten schon unter 400 kosten.


----------



## schlabberkette (8. März 2013)

jojo2
die felgen bei den einfachen silberen sind superstabil und recht leicht
hatte bisher ein- oder zweimal speichenausrisse
das waren dann aber auch heftige einschläge
dafür hatte sich mal der komplette freilauf in luft aufgelöst
auch nicht so dolle sind die sich lösenden spezialschrauben für das lagerspiel
als ich die neu hatte musste ich nach nahezu jeder abfahrt mit diesem spezial-plastikschlüssel die lager nachziehen....vorne und hinten...mit hilfe von schraubensicherung ist mittlerweile ruhe....

schulte69
mit dem kaiser bin ich schon recht gut zufrieden
auch weil die so einen schööööööönen goldrand haben
aber nochmal kaufe ich den nicht
ich finde den maxxis nen tacken besser!!


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2013)

ihr seid alle zu freundlich

schlabber danke - werd´s weiter geben 


mit dem lagerspiel an der saint-nabe war es übrigens ein kinderspiel
28er konusschlüssel und aus die maus


  @diddie40
viel spass und ööhh
viel glück!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2013)

fb ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2013)

*Entlaufen*​ *Am Donnerstag dem 07.03.2013 gegen 17°° ist im Bereich Luschenplatz /Looserweg  unser  kleiner FB entlaufen.*
*Er trägt eine grüne Cordhose und ein gelbes  Hemd.*
*Sollten Sie  ihn antreffen sprechen Sie ihn bitte nicht persönlich an,*
*sondern melden sich unter der Rufnummer 05451/47115180.*
*Es gibt keine Belohnung*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (8. März 2013)

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/Dean-Tennant-Higher-Calling-video-2013.html
Scotty bist du das? Oder doch eher der Schlabba?!?


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2013)

wie, der Fb ist weg  vermisst??? oder einfach nur wie immer, zu hause bei seinen filmen......


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2013)

was ist denn hier los???? alle im wald, trainieren für samstag bedächtiges schweigen und vorfreude merkwürdig.....

also, ich will den gral nicht haben, möge ihn sich ein anderer holen


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2013)

hammer,,,obwohl das wetter morgen echt kacke werden soll hat sich keiner für das rennen abgemeldet....
teutonische härte eben..


----------



## Totoxl (8. März 2013)

Ich bringe Frau und Kind mit. Dann müsst ihr mich gewinnen lassen. Ich muss doch für den Nachwuchs ein Held sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2013)

kein thema toto,,,kostet 180 liter bier und 17 flaschen sambuca..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2013)

aber wir sollten immer schön aufpassen
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27076


----------



## Totoxl (8. März 2013)

Ach, dann muss der Bengel halt lernen das man nicht immer gewinnen kann


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2013)

aua !!

150 liter ?? und 10 flaschen persico ??


----------



## Totoxl (8. März 2013)

Junge, was würde Feinkost Albrecht dazu sagen?
Ein 6er Träger Mauternus Pils und 1 Flasche Grafentaler Gold, oder ein kleinen Karton Bonekamp.


----------



## rigger (8. März 2013)

Viel Spass morgen!! Möge der beste gewinnen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2013)

ok toto,,,dass mit dem gral wird wohl nichts,,,es sei denn *du* bist der auserwählte..


----------



## diddie40 (8. März 2013)

und immer schön aufpassen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jHq1uEFDYs"]Le Zap de Spi0n.com nÂ°05 - (21/02/2010) - YouTube[/nomedia]   
wünsche euch viel spaß mit den geladenen Gästen. 
schönen gruß aus frankreich


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2013)

buenas tardes diddie,,,wer morgen auf sich aufpasst wird höchstens zweiter..

http://browse.dict.cc/spanisch-deutsch/buenas.html


----------



## diddie40 (8. März 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=w4TMSI2U5d0&feature=endscreen



in diesen sinne : viel flow ( auch für den fb, der kanns gebrauchen )
lasst euch nicht erwischen von dem Scharfschützen.


----------



## schlabberkette (8. März 2013)

einmal werden wir noch wach
dann ist gralverteidigungstach!!!!!

*NUR NOCH 13 STUNDEN*
http://www.webcountdown.de/?a=LO4Ucy1&k=aixu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2013)

verabschiede dich schon mal von ihm..horrido


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2013)

schlaf gut schlabber.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8hOAm-SqfU"]Adios, adieu, auf wiedersehen, goodbye - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## schlabberkette (9. März 2013)

der abschied wird nur von kurzer dauer sein
er ist eine art leihgabe für die dauer des rennens
er macht sozusagen kurzurlaub
ne kulturreise
will nur mal schauen was in teutonien so los ist
mehr nicht
danach will der gral wieder nach hause
dort hin wo er sich wohl fühlt
ich werde ihn leider wieder mitnehmen müssen.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2013)

total geil,,kurzfristig gibt es sogar einen neuen  sponsor für das heutige teutonische teutonenrennen..wie zu erwarten hat der hegering ibbenbüren sich bereit erklärt für jeden teilnehmer eine kugel schrott zu spenden..wir sollten uns die sache mal durch den kopf gehen lassen..danke dafür..


----------



## jojo2 (9. März 2013)

asta la vista diddie
du gucks ja komische sachen

toto
ich bring dir auch dein kettenschloss vom letzten rennen kettenlossrennen mit
(hattest du damals nele gegeben)
das wetter is klasse
ich hol noch eben holz für kamin und lagerfeuer
so
bis dann


----------



## schlabberkette (9. März 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> total geil,,kurzfristig gibt es sogar einen neuen  sponsor für das heutige teutonische teutonenrennen..wie zu erwarten hat der hegering ibbenbüren sich bereit erklärt für jeden teilnehmer eine kugel schrott zu spenden..wir sollten uns die sache mal durch den kopf gehen lassen..danke dafür..




schrott für den kopp 

gleich geht´s los 

*NUR NOCH 4 STUNDEN*


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2013)

hört ihr sie schon ????
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk"]hells bells - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ricobra50 (9. März 2013)

Ich bin total aufgeregt !!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2013)

das sind wir alle ritschi...ist doch normal....
bei dem wetter glauben die snipper bestimmt das wir nicht starten,,,umso besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. März 2013)

Ach Mädels, macht euch doch nicht jetzt schon ins Höschen!
Das ist ja schlimmer auf einem Justin Bieber Konzert hier!
Alle sind aufgeregt, der Hegering macht La Ola beim Einlauf der Gladiatoren,
der Schlabber poliert schon den Gral ...

Jungs dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen!!
Bis gleich! Ich bringe noch einen Kanister Kettenöl mit!
Großzügig auftragen, damit die Trails nicht wieder so schnell zuwuchern


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> der Hegering macht La Ola beim Einlauf der Gladiatoren,



echt....ich dachte die besoren die "schlachteplatte" mit frischen maulwürfen, wildgänsen und störchen...die gibt es doch grad so schön einfach vom himmel zu holen  natürlich nicht die maulwürfe, die sind nur kollateralschaden


----------



## scott-bussi (9. März 2013)

Störche

Nein!!! Würden die nie tun!!!! Die stehen doch unter Naturschutz!!!!
Und die fliegen viel zu hoch oben!!!  In dem Alter sieht man doch nicht mehr so gut!!!

Da ist es doch viel einfacher ein paar Hunde oder Katzen zu schießen.
Zur Not auch mal ein Wanderer oder sogar durchs Wohnzimmerfenster ein Haus erlegen. 
Wölfe gibt´s im Teuto ja zum Glück noch nicht. Ansonsten findet sich hier bestimmt auch einer der den ersten frei lebenden Wolf abknallt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2013)

und wir sind eine gefahr ,,soll man lachen oder weinen ???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












*Dokumentation Opfer*





*Die Dokumentation wurde  aufgrund von vorliegenden Presseberichten erstellt. Dies kann  sicherlich einerseits zu Fehlerquellen führen, andererseits niemals alle  Fälle erfassen. Die Aufstellung erhebt daher keinen Anspruch auf  Vollständigkeit und ist vermutlich nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Die  Dunkelziffer liegt sicherlich höher, vor allem, wenn es um Verletzte bei  Jagdunfällen geht.*








*Tote durch Jagd und Jäger 2013:*






5.3.13: Jäger erschießt Jagdkollegen 
26.2.13: Schuss tötet Jäger 
13.2.13: Frau erschießt sich und Hunde mit Jagdwaffe 
7.2.13: Jäger ermordet Jäger 
28.1.13: Frankreich: Jägerkugel tötet Autofahrer 
20.1.13: Bei Jagd auf Wildschweine erschossen 
19.1.13: 22-Jähriger bei Treibjagd getötet 
8.1.13: Ehedrama mit zwei Toten

und das alles in 10 wochen,,,gut das der fb dabei ist.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. März 2013)

Eyyy, wir wollen doch jetzt nicht polemisch werden!

Hier geht es doch nicht um Jäger sondern um NATURSCHUTZ


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2013)

ach ja !! öh wie ?? was haben die polen damit zu tun ?? häh ?? wat ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. März 2013)

Das geht jetzt aber definitiv zu weit!!
Waldnazis und Polen in einem Atemzug, 
ne das kann man nicht bringen!!

Schäm dich!


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2013)

ja, so ist die welt....apropos, hat schon mal wer maulwurf gegessen  brauchen wir ketchup dazu????


----------



## scott-bussi (9. März 2013)

Frittieren und Remoulade dazu.


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2013)

ich glaub das wird nix, beim hegering gibt's nur "blutig"


----------



## rigger (9. März 2013)




----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2013)

der tag an  dem  im teuto kein vogel zwitschert,,,kein wildschwein grunzt und kein reh in den wald kackt,,alle wollen ihn sehen,,den neuen hüter des gral....
es ist soweit...


----------



## rigger (9. März 2013)

Schade das es keinen Livestream geben wird...


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. März 2013)

Eilmeldung aus dem Teuto!!!!
Der teutonische Gral kehrt heim!!! FB führt beim teutonischen Rennen nach der 3. Sektion uneinholbar, er fährt wie Barry die Tatze läßt keine Schwächen zu, er ist hart, hart wie Kruppstahl eine lebende Legende!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (9. März 2013)

fb
das letzte wort ist noch nicht gesprochen
und der letzte meter ist noch nicht gefahren
aber der gral hat schon eine vorahnung...


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2013)

Wer ist den schlette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. März 2013)

Die Frage ist doch wer ist Barry die Tatze???

Der kleine Bruder von Winni Puh??

TB, hast du die Medikation vom FB verändert??
Der fantasiert!


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2013)

Barry die Tatze kennt doch jeder.. du bist wohl nicht mehr auf dem laufenden was den worldcup angeht


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2013)

Hey, Mittwoch soll das Wetter recht gut werden....Ketta, Lust und zeit der Rest natürlich auch


----------



## Ketta (9. März 2013)

jau, bin dabei


----------



## Dämon__ (9. März 2013)

da bin ich auch mal dabei, wo ist den Abfahrt? Und wann?


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> fb
> das letzte wort ist noch nicht gesprochen
> und der letzte meter ist noch nicht gefahren
> aber der gral hat schon eine vorahnung...
> ...


Afron, Afron, Missetat der teutonische Gral wurde geschändet mögen die teutonischen Geister dir schlaflose Nächte, Graetze und den talentfreien Scott-bussi auf den Hals hetzen!!!!Diese Tat wirst Du bereuen!!!


----------



## jojo2 (9. März 2013)

platz für jojo2 is genug auf dem schild
weiß gar nich, was du has


----------



## scott-bussi (9. März 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Afron, Afron, Missetat der teutonische Gral wurde geschändet mögen die teutonischen Geister dir schlaflose Nächte, Graetze und den talentfreien Scott-bussi auf den Hals hetzen!!!!Diese Tat wirst Du bereuen!!!




Ich sach doch:
TB die Dosis ist zu niedrig!

Ich und talentfrei!!! Frechheit! Was für ein Talent meinst du eigentlich??


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2013)

scotti du mußt jetzt stark sein ,, talentfrei heißt frei von allen talenten...also ganz alle..
ich bin mittwoch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (9. März 2013)

Ok den 6er Mauternus hätte ich mir sparen können. Konnte ja nicht ahnen das ihr kein Bier aus PET Flaschen trinkt. Aber mich deswegen auf den letzten Platz zu schicken...
Jetzt gibt es Pet Bier mit Maulwurf Frkandel, mit Ketchup, Mayo und Zwiebeln.


----------



## schlabberkette (9. März 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Afron, Afron, Missetat der teutonische Gral wurde geschändet[/SIZE]



ich kann nix dafür
der gral entscheidet selber wen er als würdig erachtet...


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2013)

Gral, ich höre immer nur Gral.....ihr seid geblendet von seinem Glanz und werdet euch noch wundern


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2013)

Dann wären es Mittwoch schon die glorreichen vier....Hauptsache daswetter spielt mit


----------



## schlabberkette (10. März 2013)

schitte wetter da draußen

wer langeweile hat und nix besseres zu tun hat
kann sich ja mal das hier reinziehen


----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2013)

Year, geiles Video....gibt gut den Spaß und die Stimmung wieder.....schlobberchain wie immer gut gemacht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2013)

jemand bock auf badewannenrennen ??? badewannen werden gesponsort..ob 1 oder 20 badewannen pro team ist egal,,,eine schöne plattform in der mitte mit dem teuto zum thema und mtb`s darauf zb.,,oder was ganz anderes,,,die abgefahrenste idee bekommt einen extra pokal...wer bock drauf hat bitte melden,,,

06.07.20131. Ibbenbürener Badewannenrennen um den Rodermund Haustechnik Cup, ab 19:00 Uhr Party mit DJ Marko


----------



## herby-hancoc (10. März 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jemand bock auf badewannenrennen ??? badewannen werden gesponsort..ob 1 oder 20 badewannen pro team ist egal,,,eine schöne plattform in der mitte mit dem teuto zum thema und mtb`s darauf zb.,,oder was ganz anderes,,,die abgefahrenste idee bekommt einen extra pokal...wer bock drauf hat bitte melden,,,
> 
> 06.07.20131. Ibbenbürener Badewannenrennen um den Rodermund Haustechnik Cup, ab 19:00 Uhr Party mit DJ Marko


 
Da sind wir in PDS


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2013)

ach so..dann für alle die nicht mit nach pds können/dürfen/wollen...


----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2013)

Badewannenrennen??? Gib mal mehr info's 

Mittwochsgruppe, so um halb drei im bocketal???

Wetter Mittwoch plus/minus 1 grad und Sonnenschein...


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2013)

organisiert wird das rennen vom ibb goes beach....eine wertung ist auf zeit ..egal..
dann gibt es noch eine wertung für das abgefahrenste boot ... die wannen gibt es bei rodermund ,, soviele du brauchst und bauen kannst du damit was du willst,,ob u-boot oder flugzeugträger,,egal..hauptsache schwimmt..
danach party an der beach..


----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2013)

Bin dabei....haste ne Idee???


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2013)

ca. 100,,,50 davon sind sogar jugendfrei...


----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2013)

Is noch wer am Start???


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2013)

danach richtet sich dann auch wie man die sache aufzieht...ein fettes boot braucht vier wannen,,die muß man auch besetzen können...in der mitte eine plattform und dann ist alles möglich..


----------



## scott-bussi (10. März 2013)

Ich bin zwar nicht da, aber ich hätte eine Idee!

Die Teuto für alle Badewanne! Mit glücklichten Maulwürfen und Störchen und MTB-Ridern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (10. März 2013)

Die Idee finde ich sehr witzig, aber ich hätte wahrscheinlich zu wenig Zeit um nach Ibb Town zu fahren um so ein Boot zu bauen, bzw. zu gestalten.


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2013)

hättest du zeit zum paddeln toto??
 @scotti
meinst du damit das boot zu nutzen um auf ein thema aufmerksam zu machen ?? in dem fall teuto for all??


----------



## Totoxl (10. März 2013)

Ich trage es mir in den Kalender ein. Ob man mit mir einen Pokal gewinnen kann weiß ich nicht, aber ein wenig Spaß könnte ich da wohl verbreiten.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. März 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Mittwochsgruppe, so um halb drei im bocketal???
> 
> Wetter Mittwoch plus/minus 1 grad und Sonnenschein...



Datt schaff ich net, bis 14.00 Uhr muss ich die Welt retten, dann mit Rad Heim, essen, mit Rad anfahren....vielleicht treffen wir uns später im Wald.


----------



## enduro pro (11. März 2013)

später als 14.30 wird nicht mehr viel bringen, es soll gegen abend wieder schneien oder schneeregen geben...daher ist so früh wie möglich besser...

ketta, wann willst du denn anreisen????treff ist dann bei mir...

wetterbedingungen im teuto sehr gut...der boden wieder mal leicht "hart" und die temperaturen knapp unter null...schnee so weit das auge reicht....


----------



## jojo2 (11. März 2013)

@Prezident
du hast bestimmt schon das video der woche gesehen,
ich aber erst vorhin und dachte
komisches rad, kennste irgendwoher

prezi 
warst du schon mal in boppard?
das sieht da in echt noch besser aus als im film


wärste mal nich auf dies träge speiseeis umgestiegen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. März 2013)

@jojo2 lass den armen Prezident mal..., der muss sich gerade konzentrieren weil hier schon wieder so viel Schnee liegt 
Wenn der jetzt erst noch das Video am Steuer schaut und dann auch noch seinem Ähnturaasch hinterhertrauert...


----------



## jojo2 (11. März 2013)

oh

armer prezi
das hab ich nicht gewußt, dass
du trauerst. sorry

stell irgendwo ein fettnäpfchen hin,
meine füße sind immer klein genug...

schnee
gestern kam wieder schnee
das war cool im hüggel im schnee
aber busfahren im schneetreiben
oh kagge.
prezi - alles gute

schulte - danke für den hinweis


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. März 2013)

jojo2 gerne doch! Hier ist's gerade auch wieder schön weiß geworden... Ansich ja nicht so schlimm aber nach den 15 grad letzte Woche auch nicht mehr nötig.

Du warst am Hüggel? Hast du wieder ein Video mit dem Giacomo für emanon gedreht?
Aber diesmal seid ihr hoffentlich etwas schneller gefahren?!

Bekommst du keine Probleme mit den Schuhen, wenn deine Füße immer kleiner werden? Der Prezi nimmt dir das aber nicht krumm, der macht gerade so Handbremse Aktionen mit einem gelenkbus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. März 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Der Prezi nimmt dir das aber nicht krumm, der macht gerade so Handbremse Aktionen mit einem gelenkbus



goil
dann hab ich prezi aber schon mal fahren gesehen
in dem pina bausch film von wim wenders

tanzen da zwei auf der verkehrsinsel nicht weit von der schwebebahn
kommt da dieser gelenkbus vorbei
mannoman das war´n cooler drift
wenn walrösser spitzentanz machen...


jo klar hab ich wieder gefilmt
aber wieder so lahm
soll was über mehrere sonntage werden
sonntagsfahrer eben...
ne giacomo is raus, 
to slow

schuhe. da sachste was
mittlerweile habe ich´n schrank voll. 

alle versaut


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. März 2013)

Ja..., das mit dem Bus an der Verkehrsinsel klingt ganz nach'm Otto. Ich hoffe, der liest hier nicht mit, ich wollte nämlich Mittwoch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und wenn ich dem begegne...

Schade eigentlich, dass der Otto nicht die Schwebebahn fährt..., andererseits vielleicht auch besser, nachher verfährt der sich noch und landet am Rott. Da möchte der nämlich nie hin, weil da nur alte Leute wohnen.

Jojo2, ich möchte auch in deinen Videos auftreten!


----------



## jojo2 (12. März 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> nachher verfährt sich otto noch und landet am Rott. Da möchte der nämlich nie hin, weil da nur alte Leute wohnen.




uiuiui
ne, würde ich auch nich wollen


komme da alle hin, wenn sie alt werden?
ohje
aber irgendwie auch interessant
euer dorf muß ich mal kennenlernen
muss ich über die wupper 
und komm dann nach rott?
oh shit




schulte69 schrieb:


> Jojo2, ich möchte auch in deinen Videos auftreten!


ach. das willst du nich wirklich

aber wir könnten mal zusammen rad fahren
teuto, kohlensiepen, warstein, wuppertal und und und 
erst seid ihr in finale und ich im schwarzwald
und dann. dann geht´s los!


----------



## enduro pro (12. März 2013)

wer war den jetzt der sieger bei race am samstag??? na, egal, ich trainiere einfach weiter......


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. März 2013)

die auswertung läuft noch,,eines kann ich aber schon sagen,,,,der fb liegt nach der letzten disziplin,dem jäger weitwerfen ,ganz weit vorn...


----------



## enduro pro (12. März 2013)

wer hat den "jägerball(ern)" gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. März 2013)

<a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1327320" ><img src="http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/2p/yl/2pylgxyir8qe/original_Foto2.JPG?0" class="fotoalbumLikeable" data-photo-id="1327320" /></a>


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. März 2013)




----------



## enduro pro (12. März 2013)

ich nehme den "raw" mit roter wippe im hintergrund


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. März 2013)

ok ghostrider,,ich nehme 5 blaue,7 in raw,,dazu 6 laptops,50 stangen kippen,500g beluga,,


----------



## jojo2 (12. März 2013)

ich hätt noch ne vorderradbremse anzubieten ghosti
und ein vorderrad und ne klingel
du kriegst ein rad bestimmt wieder heile
ich drück dir die daumen
ebay-kauf - ne?!


an frau a aus c
danke! passt!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. März 2013)

Whow! Das blaue mit der silbernen druckstrebe...


----------



## enduro pro (12. März 2013)

Wenn es so gut läuft wie es aussieht, dann wird es gut....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. März 2013)

Ach enduro..., du Fähnchen im Wind..., letzte Woche wolltest du unbedingt noch ein kona!


----------



## brcrew (12. März 2013)

schön in dem blau! kommt besser rüber als angenommen...


----------



## enduro pro (13. März 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ach enduro..., du Fähnchen im Wind..., letzte Woche wolltest du unbedingt noch ein kona!



Ich nein, niemals,ich doch nicht....bin mir immer meiner Linie treu und das wird auch so bleiben.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. März 2013)

Was für ein wetter  da freu ich mich doch auf's biken......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. März 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> weil du's bist gibt es einen daumen für ein "kona"  und ich werde mir auch bald eines kaufen


Da siehste..., da haste es geschrieben! 



enduro pro schrieb:


> Ich nein, niemals,ich doch nicht....bin mir immer meiner Linie treu und das wird auch so bleiben.......



 Das ist auch gut so! Das kleine silberne ist schon echt schick!!!


----------



## enduro pro (13. März 2013)

Du hast es ja noch nicht poliert gesehen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. März 2013)

na dann kannste doch heute bei bestem Sonnenschein mal ein Foddo machen! Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## ricobra50 (13. März 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Was für ein wetter  da freu ich mich doch auf's biken......



bin ich dabei  14:00Uhr


----------



## imfluss (13. März 2013)

14 Uhr pack ich nicht, aber 14.30 würd gehen. Falls Ihr dann schon unterwegs seid fahr ich vom Postdamm aus und hoff dass man sich irgendwo trifft.


----------



## enduro pro (13. März 2013)

Schön wars, Sonne, nette biker, laaaaang und fein.....


----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2013)

wann wird es endlich frühling  heute hat es schon wieder mächtig schnee gegeben im teuto....


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. März 2013)

das kann dauern enduro,,,heute wurden immmer noch sich paarende pinguine im teuto gesehen,,nix mit flug ins winterlager und so...die bleiben hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2013)

uiiii.....

schöne tiere...hab ich gestern im schneesturm gar nicht gesehen  

aber es gibt auch erfreuliche nachrichten...der erste weg ist schon wieder zu 1005 befahrbar, die 3 dicken baumstämme sind weg auf dem kleinen zubringer...und ich was es nicht 

das "ghostschild" ist allerdings immer noch "spuky"...machstes runter ist es kurz darauf wieder oben...


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. März 2013)

die ghostbuster kümmern sich ....
fertigstellung der timewarpteutosignstop ist 12kw ..
 die jungs sind in ihrem bereitstellungsraum....
sie haben einen auftrag und 
nichts kann sie stoppen .


----------



## scott-bussi (14. März 2013)

Pinguine im Teuto? 
Wenn es schon so weit ist, kommen bestimmt auch bald die ersten Jäger und schlachten Robbenbabys und Wale ab...

Hoffentlich wird bald Frühling. Dann finden die Bambies und Hoppelhasen wieder selbst genug zu futtern und die Naturschützer müssen sie nicht mehr füttern, damit sie sie dann wieder abknallen müssen, weil es zu viele sind


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. März 2013)

ist das gemein scotti,,,pinguine können wenigstens noch wegfliegen und dem problembürger auf den kopf kacken,,natürlich nur wenn sie dem artelleriefeuer entkommen,,nächste woche jährt sich der termin an dem ich wieder mit dem scharführer der jäger zusammen komme,,könnte ihn mal fragen ob er nicht bock hat 14 tage zum robben abballern nach grönland zu fahren.so als trainingslager,,,.um die murmeltiere in österreich usw. hat er sich schon gekümmert...
er nimmt den naturschutz echt ernst...die murmeltiere untergraben nämlich den berg..kein witz,,hat er so gesagt..
soll man darüber lachen oder weinen  ?? habe mich für lachen entschieden,,fällt aber oft schwer..
https://jagderleben.landlive.de/videos/7479/

dem typen im video  geht voll einer ab weil er ein murmeltier abgeballert hat..krank..diese seite hier darf  nicht zur jägerhetzseite werden..kritik ist aber erlaubt und mit sicherheit auch angebracht..meine meinung..


----------



## enduro pro (15. März 2013)

neuer termin in der IG


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2013)

könnte das nicht auch der termin zum teutonischen teutonenrennen werden ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. März 2013)

könnte man machen... dann hätten auch alle zeit sich körperlich und mental darauf vorzubereiten und der Fb käme mal wieder unter menschen...

wäre nur fair wenn ich dann gewinnen würde


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2013)

dann müssen wir nur noch wissen ob der schlabber,der chrisxrossi und der ricobra an dem tag zeit haben..
sollen doch die chance zur titelverteidigung haben ..


----------



## Ketta (15. März 2013)

der schlabber kann da nicht zur gralverteidigung antreten!!! fährt mit mir in urlaub


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2013)

mögliche lösungen :

1.wir fahren alle mit in den urlaub und kämpfen  dort um den titel des gralhüter
2.die ketten verschieben ihren  urlaub
3.wir wählen einen anderen termin
4.die ketten machen urlaub in teutonien


----------



## ricobra50 (15. März 2013)

Ich bin auch im Urlaub


----------



## Ketta (15. März 2013)

wir wählen Lösung 1: ihr fahrt alle mit in den urlaub und kämpft um den gral, strecken sind vorbereitet, es geht nämlich nach treuchtlingen zum ersten stop der specialized-sram-enduroseries


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2013)

fährt man da einen freerider oder ein enduro?


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2013)

ach is eigentlich nich so wichtig
könnte ich ja vor ort entscheiden
will jemand bei mir im wagen mitfahren?


----------



## ricobra50 (15. März 2013)

hallo leute ist niemand morgen unterwegs ??


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. März 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ach is eigentlich nich so wichtig
> könnte ich ja vor ort entscheiden
> will jemand bei mir im wagen mitfahren?



ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. März 2013)

Richard heute zum hüggel??


----------



## ricobra50 (16. März 2013)

jo, ich bin dabei !


----------



## Zico (16. März 2013)

Sonne!


----------



## enduro pro (16. März 2013)

zico, woooooooo????????


----------



## Zico (16. März 2013)

Ms!


----------



## scott-bussi (16. März 2013)

Termin für morgen?? 
11:00 Uhr Bocketal, wer ist dabei??


----------



## brcrew (16. März 2013)

hier! dabei..


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2013)

Wenn Wetter passt komme ich auch...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2013)

@rigger: Haste nicht noch Kapazitäten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (17. März 2013)

Wetter gut genug??
Wer ist gleich dabei??


----------



## brcrew (17. März 2013)

mich haut das wetter mal so garnicht vom hocker.. ich seh nur schneematsch!


-- ich meld mich ab und bin raus für heute..


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2013)

Teuto minus 1grad und geschlossene Schneedecke....wenn es so bleibt bin ich dabei, zumal es hier jetzt aufklart


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2013)

Schnee juchee, teuto ade.....ich bin raus und aus die Maus....


----------



## scott-bussi (17. März 2013)

Also, mangels Teilnehmern heute kein Termin!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2013)

alle tränen umsonst,,,heute morgen auf dem weltrettermeeting kamen sie mir weil ich mal wieder nicht dabei sein konnte,,,ok ,,der e.t. hat nochmal seinen trick mit dem dirtbike rausgehauen,,,der batman hat erzählt was 1947 wirklich in roswell los war und auch sonst war es recht schön...aber natürlich alles nichts gegen eine runde durch den teutonischen teuto..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (17. März 2013)

Hehe, Enduro und ich haben alles richtig gemacht.
Heute nachmittag eine schöne knappe Runde im Teuto. 
Ein paar neue Trails entdeckt und alte Trails gecheckt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2013)

neue trails ??? hau raus !!!! dann erzähle ich dir was es mit stonehenge um die hacken hat..


----------



## scott-bussi (17. März 2013)

Sind da oben links abgebogen. Dann ein Stück geradeaus und eigentlich wollte  ich dann rechts runter, Enduro hat aber gesagt laß uns mal da lang, da haben die Kids was neues gebaut. Also sind wir weiter geradeaus bis wir zum Hang kamen. Da ist Christoph erst links, dann hoch und dann rechts runter. Ich bin ein Stück weiter links runter. War echt klasse und hat auf jeden Fall Potential! 

So, jetzt bist du im Bilde! Aber pssst nicht weitersagen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2013)

ach da,,kenn ich schon,,ich erzähl nix..


----------



## scott-bussi (18. März 2013)

Echt, kennst du schon! Boah ich glaube keiner kennt den Teuto so wie du.

Was issn jetzt mit dem ollen Stonehenge? Doch alles nur fauler Zauber??


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2013)

ok scotti,,,,mail an dich ist raus...habe noch eine landkarte von atlantis dabei gelegt..

verkaufe :

bernsteinzimmer


----------



## schlabberkette (18. März 2013)

ketta und ich haben gestern auch neue trails gecheckt
erstes endurorennen in esneux in belgien

richtig geil wars
schlamm ohne ende
gute strecken mit anspruchvollen abschnitten
vollschutz war schon angebracht
ketta ist abgegangen wie ne rakete!!

wir haben zwar kein wort verstanden
aber die leute waren alle richtig nett
sehr entspannte atmosphäre

sehr zu empfehlende veranstaltung
wer mal bock darauf hat, hier  gibts weitere infos zu der enduroserie

hier die nächsten termine:
Ovifat : 21 avril 2013
Amay : 5 mai 2013
La Roche : 26 mai 2013


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2013)

...dann habt ihr euer wochenende allerdings vernünftig verbracht!

ich hab mir das video von deren hauptseite angeguckt
und da hatten die ja tatsächlich alle fullface auf und das bei den 
reichlich tretpassagen. selbst  ohne vollausrüstung 
wäre man da schon heftig ins schwitzen gekommen
und gleich von beginn an immer vollgas, 
das war bestimmt keine spazierfahrt
wie lange waren die einzelnen streckenabschnitte und 
seid ihr die voher abgefahren, oder auf sicht gefahren?
coole nummer jedenfalls


----------



## schlabberkette (18. März 2013)

alles auf sicht, genial!
und ja, war ne ordentliche keulerei
aber da es nicht so warm war, war es mit vollschutz in ordnung
es waren 6 stages zwischen 4-8 (?) minuten... hab alle auf video, werd mal dort nachschauen, denn ne ergebnisliste mit zeiten hab ich noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. März 2013)

geilo!

Wie ist so der Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Trails? Kannste das mit irgendwas vergleichen, was wir beide kennen? Ich frag auch wegen Vollschutz und Vollvisier usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (18. März 2013)

die strecken waren meist relativ leicht und flowig
aber durch den schlamm dann doch wieder anspruchsvoll
vor allem in abschüssigen kurven und spitzkehren
einzelstellen sind mit technischen trails im glüder vergleichbar
felsstufen, wurzeln, bachdurchfahrten, etc...

vollschutz war schon ok
fullface, knieschoner und lange handschuhe sind pflicht
ich hab zusätzlich panzer getragen
man ist schon recht flott unterwegs auf unbekannten terrain
und bei den verhältnissen und dem untergrund macht das schon sinn
ich hab jedenfalls ein paar ungewollte aber ordentliche drifts hingelegt...zum glück ohne sturz...


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2013)

tja
hilf alles nix
muss man hin und mitfahren
karsten berichte dann mal wie´s war

ich kann leider meinen trainingrückstand nicht mehr aufholen,
schlepp mich mit fieber (oder hitzewallungen wg. wechseljahren) 
durch die gegend

hat aber einen vorteil: gestern im hüggel konnte ich es machen 
wie die mamma vom stevie smith:
die kinder rasen den berg runter und ich shuttle die mit dem auto wieder hoch


wechseljahre! natürlich!
dass ich da nicht gleich drauf gekommen bin!
und kopfschmerzen - wahrscheinlich von der komischen musike, 
die ich immer hör


----------



## herby-hancoc (18. März 2013)

Hat einer von euch noch ne 550 Feder fürn 241 Dämpfer Fox oder Shox?


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2013)

hä ???  wat ????


----------



## imfluss (18. März 2013)

Geheimen Berechnungen zufolge soll sich morgen nachmittag die Sonne zeigen.
Dieses kosmische Ereigniss wollte ich mit einer Runde Teuto-Trails zelebrieren.
Begleitung von sonnenlichtaffinen Enduristen ist dabei natürlich gern gesehen.
Denk mal 14h von den Klippen Richtung ND oder andersrum.


----------



## brcrew (18. März 2013)

heute kam dieses ereigniss auch vor! ich hab die gelegenheit genutzt und bin ne runde durch den teuto gesurft! kam gut..


----------



## enduro pro (18. März 2013)

Echt, ich auch...wann und wo warst du unterwegs??? Hab nur kurz einen biker gesehen, der war allerdings eher CC mäßig unterwegs....


----------



## brcrew (18. März 2013)

den hab ich auch gesehen (wenns der gleiche war..^^) 
bin so 14:30 ab tecklenburg gestartet richtung brochterbeck kreuz und quer.. 
..wieder verpasst! :/


----------



## enduro pro (18. März 2013)

Ahhh, ich bin bis zum nassen gefahren, auch kreuz und quer  schön wars, warm und recht trocken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. März 2013)

@schlabberkette: danke für die Info! So gaaaaaanz allmählich bekomme ich Bock auf sowas mal.
Ich würde da auch in voller Montur auflaufen wenn's derart zugeht. 
Gute Nacht! Ach und Jojo2: gute Besserung!


----------



## schlabberkette (19. März 2013)

@schulte69

auf dieser seite  kannst dir ein paar bilder vom rennen anschauen

..und sowas meinen wir mit schlamm:


----------



## jojo2 (19. März 2013)

wow
da hatte einer aber den richtigen riecher mit seiner kamera
und jo das ist schlamm


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @schulte69
> 
> auf dieser seite  kannst dir ein paar bilder vom rennen anschauen
> 
> ...



cooooool! 

Ketta hab ich auf die schnelle oft gesehen in den Bildern! 

Hast du nen neuen Helm Andre? Ich hab immer nach der grünen Murmel geschaut...


----------



## schlabberkette (19. März 2013)

ne ist mein alter fullface 
der hat aber mehr belüftungsschlitze als die grüne murmel


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. März 2013)

asoooo, na dann... aber du kannst ja alles tragen 

Ist irgendwas fürs Wochenende geplant? Ich hab Bock den dicken Hobel mal wieder auszuführen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (19. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @schulte69
> 
> auf dieser seite  kannst dir ein paar bilder vom rennen anschauen
> 
> ...



 schlammschlacht aber spaß gehabt ??


----------



## Zico (19. März 2013)

... besser Schlamm als Schnee!


----------



## diddie40 (19. März 2013)

Schnee bei 20° wäre doch ne coole sache


----------



## enduro pro (19. März 2013)

diddie, koks bei 20° und sonne kommt gut  das ist doch doping....


----------



## Ketta (19. März 2013)

so wars am sonntag 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FF9E5YJytmc


----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2013)

Ich war auch biken


----------



## schlabberkette (19. März 2013)

biken und freestyle filmen


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2013)

mal wieder was offizielles....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13803


----------



## Zico (20. März 2013)

Dachte das Wetter wird so langsam mal besser zum Frühlingsbeginn!!!
Ich bin sowas von fettich mit Schnee - und wat ist daußen los???

*Et schneit!!! *  :kotz:


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2013)

ach zico...es kommen auch wieder bessere tage.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2013)

winter im frühling macht noch keinen herbst im sommer..altes teutonisches sprichwort..
kopf hoch oder suizid...sich quälen macht keinen sinn,,,altes sprichwort des teutatius..


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. März 2013)

Die vierte Jahreszeit Frühling,Sommer,Herbst, ********* ;-=))


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2013)

wenn man überlegt das der fb schon vor 5 wochen in ligurien seine  sommer haute couture ausführen konnte ,,ok,,  der rock war  geschmackssache und seine beine waren nicht rasiert,, aber es war wenigstens warm,,die sonne schien und alle waren gut drauf..
trotz dem rock mit den haarigen [email protected] bitte vorher rasieren oder blickdichte strumpfhose..


----------



## diddie40 (20. März 2013)

jungs, seht das mal positiv, es könnte sonntag der letzte snowride dieses winters werden, darauf müssen wir dann wieder lange warten.


----------



## rigger (20. März 2013)




----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> jungs, seht das mal positiv, es könnte sonntag der letzte snowride dieses winters werden, darauf müssen wir dann wieder lange warten.



Kommst du auch mal wieder


----------



## diddie40 (21. März 2013)

ja, das habe ich vor, endlich mal wieder zeit


----------



## jojo2 (21. März 2013)

saugut diddie
nutze sie
tu ich auch. ich kämpf wie ein
stück...

aber zwischendurch gibt´s ein hoch
hab heute z.b. das hier gezeigt bekommen:
cool ne?!
http://www.bikeo.cz/page/2/
(ich weiß, warum das da drin ist, macht aber nix)


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2013)

snowride wird wohl nix...der schnee ist so schnell wieder weg wie er da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (21. März 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> saugut diddie
> nutze sie
> tu ich auch. ich kämpf wie ein
> stück...
> ...


 
ist ein gutes vid mit cooler mucke


----------



## Totoxl (21. März 2013)

Welches Bike mußte den jetzt für das Banshee weichen? Oder was steht jetzt bei euch zu Hause alles rum?


----------



## jojo2 (21. März 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Welches Bike mußte den jetzt für das Banshee weichen? Oder was steht jetzt bei euch zu Hause alles rum?



ne nix weicht
jetzt stehen bei uns viele räder rum

und die stehen echt alle nur rum,
weil alle, die die fahren könnten bei uns krank sind


----------



## Totoxl (21. März 2013)

Ja dann erst mal gute Besserung, werdet schnell wieder Fit.


----------



## jojo2 (21. März 2013)

was macht fiete sein rad??
gewachsen?







nachschlag

toto mein nächstes rad wird ja ein liteville
(kannste ja schon mal vormerken)
oder es wird ein richtig grandioses rad - die hier verfolgen mich schon lange
diese messe in taipeh bietet nun endlich auch was für mich








ich will!


----------



## Totoxl (21. März 2013)

Ein Surly besitzen möchte ich gar nicht, aber gerne mal fahren. Wie sich das wohl fährt?

Der Abus Helm ist schon er etwas für den feinen Herrn, also für dich genau das richtige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2013)

sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde
aber der husten, du verstehst..

aber nett, dass wir nicht unterbrochen wurden




Totoxl schrieb:


> ist schon er etwas für den feinen Herrn, also für dich genau das richtige.



du triffst den nagel auf den kopf
mit diesem helm gepflegt den wald erkunden - so stell ich mir das vor
livingstone im teuto

und das surly passt doch dazu wie die faust auf´s auge
mit dem rad kannst du alles dabei haben
sogar dein gutes teeservice

und für eine gepflegte runde waldgolf lässt sich bequem noch die
golftasche irgendwo aufhängen, oder man nimmt seinen caddy gleich 
mit, dann könnte man selbst noch die eine oder andere flinte schultern

das rad sieht doch aus wie ein containerschiff für interstellaren verkehr
da passt was rein und in der kombi mit dem helm!
wow!
perry jojo
schönes wochenende!


----------



## diddie40 (22. März 2013)

braucht man denn bei dem rad einen helm? das kann doch gar nicht umfallen.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. März 2013)

Das Rad nicht, aber der Fahrer!


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2013)

top bikewetter am sonntag..noch wer dabei??????


----------



## Richie_Gecko (22. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Bruder von Chefkocher und demnach auch der Schwager von GreenMary! 
Mit ein paar von euch war ich schon mal unterwegs (Warstein, Willingen und Brochterbeck).
Nachdem meine Freundin nun auch die Lust am Biken entdeckt hat, würden wir uns gerne mal wieder anschließen. Frauen sind ja eh in der Unterzahl. Wir haben die letzten Wochen auch gut trainiert, so dass sie jetzt eine Grundkondition hat. Ist aber nun mal noch Anfängerin aber auf nem gutem Weg. Chefkocher und GreenMarry wollten am Sonntag auch mitfahren. Vielleicht dürfen wir uns ja anschließen, zumindest soweit die Kraft bei meiner Freundin reicht. Rücksicht braucht nicht genommen werden! Wenns zu sehr stört fahren wir halt alleine weiter! Kein Thema!

Ansonsten noch allen ein schönes WE!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## diddie40 (22. März 2013)

kommt mir ganz gelegen, wenn nicht ganz so schnell gefahren wird, meine grundkondition ist dieses jahr noch mäßig


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2013)

klar könnt ihr euch anschließen, es wird immer rücksicht genommen 

diddie, du bist da ausgenommen, deine "mäßige" kondition reicht für 3 andere  

sonntag um 11.00 treff, bitte anmelden, dann wissen wir auf wen wir warten müssen oder auch nicht....


----------



## kleinOtze (22. März 2013)

Was ist Kondition?


----------



## rigger (22. März 2013)

An alle Frankreichfahrer, der Pleney Lift in Morzine wird neu gebaut und kann dieses Jahr nicht benutzt werden. Also die Pisten der Pleney können nicht benutzt werden und es werden wahrscheinlich Busse zwischen morzine und Les gets eingesetzt.


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2013)

kann man doch alles hochtreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2013)

Wow, Sonntag wird es ja n super Truppe


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2013)

hoffentlich kann ich am sonntag dabei sein,,,habe eben bei e-bay per express einen neuen  motor für den fb gekauft,,wenn der bis morgen noch ankommt ist der  auch dabei..endlich mal wieder teuto..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. März 2013)

@schlabberkette: Kumma, kennse das noch? Gibt noch mehr Leute, die sich da die Felgen zerkloppen...
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27241/hd


----------



## schlabberkette (23. März 2013)

jau, das vid hab ich schon gesehen
aber der zerdeppert seine felge wenigstens an dem fetten double 

wem heute langweilig ist
kann sich ja mal unser video vom endurorennen in belgien reinziehen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QznFdxdlKgc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. März 2013)

gema auf den
 link schlabber,,,
gesperrt für gema ny


----------



## schlabberkette (23. März 2013)

ohja, drecks gema

dann installiert doch bitte mal proxtube,
damit kann man die videosperren legal umgehen
und die meisten videos laufen dann völlig problemlos 

http://www.chip.de/downloads/ProxTube-fuer-Firefox_52895105.html


edit: geht auch mit proxtube nicht, ist wohl auch in amiland gesperrt worden 
ich lad es dann mal bei vimeo und/oder ibc hoch....


----------



## enduro pro (23. März 2013)

mit mir sind es morgen schon 12 leute mit ca. 15% frauenanteil


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. März 2013)

15 % von 12 ??  wie viele sind das ??? 15 %  von 12 ?? geht das überhaupt ?? sind das viele ??

das geht nicht,,,da bin ich mir 100% sicher..


----------



## enduro pro (23. März 2013)

mathe ist ein kleines arschloxx, das weißt du dochTB....und wenn das mit den anmeldungen so weiter geht brauchen wir morgen ne polizei-eskorte um über die straße zu kommen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. März 2013)

ha,,ich habe den mathelehrer vom fb angerufen,,,der hat gesagt das sind  8 ..richtig ??


----------



## enduro pro (23. März 2013)

tb, wenn du kommst sind es 12%


----------



## Ketta (23. März 2013)

wie gern würd ich morgen den frauenquotient auf 30% erhöhen (27,27% wenn tb auch kommt) , aber die schlabbers hats jetzt auch erwischt, bei mir gehts schon wieder, ca. 85% fit, bei schlabber fehlen noch 58%. sehr schade, wo doch so viele kommen.....und so viele frauen


----------



## scott-bussi (23. März 2013)

@Ketta
Hauptsache ihr seid ab Freitag wieder fit!!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (23. März 2013)

[, aber die schlabbers hats jetzt auch erwischt, 
 Gute beserung


----------



## schlabberkette (23. März 2013)

dankeee...hüstl....röchl.... 
würd so gern mal wieder mit euch in den teutomountains biken
euch viel spass morgen!!!

bis freitag sollte alles überstanden sein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (23. März 2013)

Liege auch flach....  Fieber und Erkältung....


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. März 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> wie gern würd ich morgen den frauenquotient auf 30% erhöhen (27,27% wenn tb auch kommt) ,



30 % ? so viele ??? boah ey !!! so viele waren wir noch nie !!

dann seht mal zu das ihr kranken krieger wieder zu 100% fit werdet....
 teutonien braucht euch mehr als jemals zuvor...


----------



## schlabberkette (23. März 2013)

letzten sonntag waren wir noch fit
hier nun das video dazu


----------



## brcrew (23. März 2013)

.. schöne schlammschlacht!


----------



## imfluss (23. März 2013)

Heute biken im Dörenberg war mega kalt. 
Der Wind hat übel geschnitten, morgen warm anziehen und eincremen damits geschmeidig läuft !


----------



## diddie40 (23. März 2013)

ice cream oder Sonnencreme?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. März 2013)

Hehe, sehr schön! Erholt euch!! Das Raben Race ist schon ausgebucht..., shit!
Ich fand den Double oben aber auch schon amtlich bei dem Wetter, insofern


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2013)

Beim teutonius, die Sonne macht heut braun,  nix ice creme, fettcreme, sonnenmilch ist angesagt.....

Bis gleich...


----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2013)

du solltest auch die gefühlten -15° und den eisigen Ostwind erwähnen.

naja, aber die kräftige frühlingssonne wird uns begleiten


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. März 2013)

so ein mist...meine aufgabe für heute
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9h3gcB-aeQ"]Tim Bendzko - Nur Noch Kurz Die Welt Retten Cover by Liam - YouTube[/nomedia]

weltretterbereitschaft..
muss für superman die mittagsschicht übernehmen..euch extrem viel spaß bei dem geilen wetter ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. März 2013)

erzählt doch bitte später wie es war...


die bäume in ihrem frostigen kleid
das rauschen der reifen auf ihrer suche nach halt
die putzigen blicke des wildes 
der frohlockende gesang der wandersleut
der,, der,, der 

ick hang mi up


----------



## brcrew (24. März 2013)

irgendwer wird sich schon um die welt kümmern! ...viel zu retten gibts da eh nicht mehr!
scheissss drauf und komm mit tb!


----------



## scott-bussi (24. März 2013)

TB du hast Recht!
Es war so geil heute, 
die bäume in ihrem frostigen kleid
das rauschen der reifen auf ihrer suche nach halt
die putzigen blicke des wildes 
der frohlockende gesang der wandersleut.

Genau so ist es gewesen! Nur viel besser! Es gab noch strahlenden Sonnenschein, blauen Himmel und eine Rast an der Almhütte mit Cola, Nüssen, heißer Schokolade und anderen schönen Dingen!


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. März 2013)

Cola, Nüsse und Kakao ohne mich? Hauptsache Ihr hattet keinen Sambuca


----------



## scott-bussi (24. März 2013)

Naja, Werner und du, ihr mußtet ja eher aufhören. Eigentlich kennt man das von euch ja eher nicht! Aber o.k., manchmal hat man eben einen schlechten Tag


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2013)

Ja, schön war's....schöne trails und super Wetter.... jeder Zeit wieder

Alles rund.....


----------



## kleinOtze (25. März 2013)

juhu ... für die neue Saison gibts ein neues Rad ... Samstag bestellt, jetzt heißt es warten und freuen wie an Weihnachten ...


----------



## brcrew (25. März 2013)

bevor jetzt alle fragen.. was gibts denn schönes otze?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2013)

du wolle rose kaufe  ???

was ein wetter,,gott sei dank ist biken fast wie fahrradfahren,,,dass verlernt man nicht,,,hoffentlich,,hätte diese woche jeden tag ab 15:00uhr zeit..jemand dabei  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (25. März 2013)

toll, ich kann sowohl biken als auch Fahrrad fahren, habe aber diese Woche ab 15:00 Uhr nie Zeit


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2013)

Ach Scotty, ich ziehe mich gleich um und dann geht es in den Wald 

Ich denke mal an dich


----------



## diddie40 (25. März 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> du wolle rose kaufe  ???
> 
> was ein wetter,,gott sei dank ist biken fast wie fahrradfahren,,,dass verlernt man nicht,,,hoffentlich,,hätte diese woche jeden tag ab 15:00uhr zeit..jemand dabei  ?


 
habe bis auf mittwoch auch zeit


----------



## brcrew (25. März 2013)

enduro bis gleich!


----------



## scott-bussi (25. März 2013)

ja ja, einer muß ja für eure Rente arbeiten


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2013)

Diddie, um 11 bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2013)

genau scotti,,,,und jetzt mach mal schön den rechner aus und seh zu das du was an den pin bekommst...oder meinst du ich habe bock auf mindestrente ??
schau nicht was die rentner für dich tun können,,schau was du für die rentner tun kannst..


----------



## diddie40 (25. März 2013)

11:00 kann ich nicht


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2013)

morgen 15 uhr treff am parkplatz dörenthe , für alle die kein schlechtes gewissen haben das der scotti für sie arbeiten muss.
scotti hau rein..


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2013)

Ab wann kannst du???


----------



## rigger (25. März 2013)

So ich werd gleich mal versuchen ne runde mit der Bakfiets zu drehen...


----------



## BlueKarry (25. März 2013)

Huhu, 
wollte mich nur kurz für den tollen Ausritt bedanken! 
Hat mir super viel Spaß gemacht, und wenn ich darf komm ich gerne wieder mit! 
Ich hoffe, ich habe nicht zu sehr auf die Bremse gedrückt!

Liebe Grüße,
Karry


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. März 2013)

nee nee,,,karry,,,wie ich gehört habe waren die jungs alle ganz schön stoned,,,,,gibt natürlich keiner zu,,,war aber so...die sind immer ganz froh wenn man sie nicht so hetzt..


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. März 2013)

jetzt weiß ich wie ihr euch am sonntag gefühlt habt....war das heute ein geiler teutonienritt..


----------



## imfluss (26. März 2013)

EDIT:

15 Uhr an den Dörenther Klippen heute.


----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2013)

tach gemeinde....ist am freitag ( langweiliger feiertag ) jemand im wald unterwegs???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (27. März 2013)

ja
aber inner pfalz


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. März 2013)

fein schlabber,,pfalz ihr nicht fahrt könnt ihr ja immer noch in den teuto kommen..
wir werden jedenpfalz hier fahren...
aber pfalz wir uns nicht nicht mehr sprechen,,,frohe ostern und viel spaß in der falls.


----------



## scott-bussi (27. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ja
> aber inner pfalz




freu, auch!!


----------



## Ketta (28. März 2013)

Happy Birthday Scotti!!!!!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (28. März 2013)

Glückwunsch auch von mir Scotti


----------



## schlabberkette (28. März 2013)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH SCOTTI!!!!! 

wir sehen uns spätestens inner palz


----------



## schlabberkette (28. März 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> fein schlabber,,pfalz ihr nicht fahrt könnt ihr ja immer noch in den teuto kommen..
> wir werden jedenpfalz hier fahren...
> aber pfalz wir uns nicht nicht mehr sprechen,,,frohe ostern und viel spaß in der falls.



wir fahren jedenpfallz auf jedenfall inne palz
wir wünschen euch in den teutomountains auch viel spaß und schöne ostertage


----------



## jojo2 (28. März 2013)

scotti
hab zwar grad wg providerwechsel kein internet
aber für dich krieg ich das auch gemorat

herzlicjdahvhen glück.,ä-- wunsch!


schaiße aber du weißt, was ich meine!!
viel spass inne pfalz dir und den andern!

geht doch!


----------



## scott-bussi (28. März 2013)

Whow, um die Zeit schon so viele liebe Glückwünsche!
Danke Jungs und Mädels! Ich bin ganz gerührt.

DAAAAAAAANNNNNKKKKKEEEEEEEEEE!!


Bis bald inne Pfwalz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (28. März 2013)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Scotti


----------



## diddie40 (28. März 2013)

alles Frühaufsteher, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel spaß in der falls es schneien sollte kannst ja mal mit den anderen so richtig schlitten fahren


----------



## enduro pro (28. März 2013)

to Scott alles gute..... stell schon mal einen kalt


----------



## imfluss (28. März 2013)




----------



## Totoxl (28. März 2013)

Scotti, von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Genieße deinen Tag.


Ibbenbüren hat ab den 13.04 einen eigenen Dirtpark, das ging ja schnell


----------



## rigger (28. März 2013)

Alles Gute Scotti!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (28. März 2013)

auch von mir alles gute scotti! feier ordentlich..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. März 2013)

Hey scotti, alles gute von Saskia und mir ausm Flachland namens Texel.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. März 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ibbenbüren hat ab den 13.04 einen eigenen Dirtpark, das ging ja schnell



*Und so sieht es bis jetzt aus...*






Glückwunsch auch vom Saarländer 

Christian


----------



## Zico (28. März 2013)

Hey Scotty!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Chefkocher (28. März 2013)

Hey Scotti,

auch von Mary und mir die allerbesten Wünsche zum Purzeltag!! Den Geburtstagskuchen bringt Mary beim nächsten Teutontreffen versprochener Weise mit 

Lass Dich ordentlich feiern und hab(t) Spaß im schönen Pfälzer Wald !!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2013)

_der scotti hat ein schönes hobby,,,er reitet gern auf seinem froggy
am liebsten im teutonischen wald,,,,egal ob nass oder kalt
an keinem berg hat er sich je beklagt,,,,obwohl er mittlerweile schon sehr betagt
_
glückwunsch scotti und pass auf das die jungs dir nicht alles wegsaufen,,dass würde ich gern machen,,,aber ich bin leider..du weißt schon..auf jagd.


----------



## jojo2 (28. März 2013)

@herby-hancoc

herbert
bin mir nicht sicher, ob man ausm vidobereich
tatsächlich benachrichtigungen bekommt,
aolltest aber eine bekommen haben von mir
guck ma nach




grüße nach texel!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2013)

aus der heutigen tageszeitung :

Kritik wurde in der Versammlung an der âSperrungâ von Wanderwege in  Richtung IbbenbÃ¼ren durch Erdreich, GestrÃ¼pp und Ã¤hnliche Dinge geÃ¼bt.  BÃ¼rgermeister Stefan Streit will sich darum kÃ¼mmern


----------



## diddie40 (28. März 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> tach gemeinde....ist am freitag ( langweiliger feiertag ) jemand im wald unterwegs???


 
ich wäre dabei. es schneit zwar gerade mal wieder, aber das kennen wir ja. wann willst du denn los?


----------



## scott-bussi (28. März 2013)

Hallo an Alle!!
Noch mal vielen Dank für die vielen lieben Geburtstagswünsche!!!
Ich freue mich riesig darüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. März 2013)

@Chefkocher: hast du meine Mail bekommen? Hast dich garnicht mehr gemeldet....


----------



## kleinOtze (28. März 2013)

@scott-bussi ... alles gute "nachträglich"!

@tb ... das ists geworden


----------



## scott-bussi (28. März 2013)

Jungs, danke für den Überraschungsbesuch!
War super, hab ich nicht mit gerechnet und mit total drüber gefreut!!!!!!


----------



## Totoxl (28. März 2013)

@kleinOtze

very nice
in Zukunft bei Stammtisch. Mein Bike, meine Perle, mein Haus.


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. März 2013)

Da guckt man ein paar Tage nicht hier rein und schon hat Scotti schon wieder Geburtstag, Ich hoffe man darf auch verspätet gratulieren,alles Gute Scotti und bleib nicht so wie Du bist!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. März 2013)

Klein Otze schickes Ghost!!Herbert schickes 951!!
Nee, nee der Herbert der kann das machen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. März 2013)

schick schick kleinotze,,schöne farbe,,,geht bei dem schnee auch nicht so schnell verloren..


----------



## jojo2 (29. März 2013)

gruesse aus bad wildbad nach falls texas und teuto!!!


----------



## rigger (29. März 2013)

was willste denn da, liegt doch auch nur schnee!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. März 2013)

ski heil jojo,,bad and wild and bad,,,,da würde der fb sich auch wohl fühlen..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. März 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> [MENTION=132656]
> grüße nach texel!



Das ist ja nett! Grüße nach BadWildbad!

Schönes Ding kleinOtze!


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2013)

oh man,,,ostern,,nix los ,,ein western wäre mir lieber,,,,alle inne falls,,es schneit,,kalt,,trüb..
ick hang mi up


----------



## imfluss (30. März 2013)

Frohe Ostern 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5CF3D7KnaI"]Frohe Ostern - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2013)

jau,,frohe ostern imfluss,,,durftest du auch nicht mit zu den rheinland falls ??? wie hoch sind die eigentlich ??
nicht so hoch wie die niagara falls oder ??
das hier stand bei wikipedia : with a vertical drop of more than 165 feet (50 m).
<50m drop,,,hammer


----------



## Dämon__ (30. März 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,frohe ostern imfluss,,,durftest du auch nicht mit zu den rheinland falls ??? wie hoch sind die eigentlich ??
> nicht so hoch wie die niagara falls oder ??
> das hier stand bei wikipedia : with a vertical drop of more than 165 feet (50 m).
> <50m drop,,,hammer



ich glaube ich muss dich wirklich mal mit in unsere Region nehmen.
du hat ja keine Ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2013)

immer gerne,,im saarland war ich noch nie,,wenn die einfuhr von einem fb nicht zu problematisch ist würde ich den gerne mitbringen..termin??


----------



## herby-hancoc (31. März 2013)

Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Ostern und dicke Eier für die Saison


----------



## ricobra50 (31. März 2013)

Auch wir wünschen allen frohe Ostertage , das mit der Eiersuche dürfte ja nicht so schwer werden. Draußen ist alles weiss, da sollten die bunten Eier ja gut zu sehen sein


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2013)

bunte eier ??? der fb hat in seiner spielgruppe ostereier bemalt,,,alle in weiß,,,die ersten kinder mußten nach dreistündigen suchen mit erfrierungen ins krankenhaus,,da hat der fb gelacht...
frohe ostern


----------



## brcrew (31. März 2013)

dicke eier für alle! ..erschwinglich!^^


----------



## Dämon__ (31. März 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> immer gerne,,im saarland war ich noch nie,,wenn die einfuhr von einem fb nicht zu problematisch ist würde ich den gerne mitbringen..termin??



27-28 April? zieh dem fb was schickes an dann geht das i.0.


----------



## Der Cherusker (31. März 2013)

Frohe Osternan all die Lieben Mensche aus meiner Mountainbikeselbsthilfegruppe


----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2013)

Och FB....du bist sooooooooooo süß 

Frohe Ostern......

Will noch wie biken?.?


----------



## sx2cruiser (31. März 2013)

Frohe Ostern


----------



## schlabberkette (31. März 2013)

fröhliche dicke ostereier aus der pfalz vonne bekloppte mongos!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (31. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> fröhliche dicke ostereier aus der pfalz vonne bekloppte mongos!!


 grúß zurück alle beklopt die mongos die im schnee rum fahren


----------



## herby-hancoc (31. März 2013)

sx2cruiser schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern


 wünsch ich dir auch alter Taliban


----------



## schlabberkette (31. März 2013)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> grúß zurück alle beklopt die mongos die im schnee rum fahren[/bQUOTE]
> hier nix schnee bei de mongos!!!
> hier tutto bene sonne und staubtrockene trails


----------



## herby-hancoc (31. März 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> herby-hancoc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > grúß zurück alle beklopt die mongos die im schnee rum fahren[/bQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## enduro pro (1. April 2013)

Was für ein Wetter in teuto.....um 12 geht es los im bocketal.....


----------



## Totoxl (1. April 2013)

viel Spaß, ich darf mit meinen letzten Grippe Ausläufer. auf Verwandschafts Besuch. An biken ist noch nicht zu denken  und es juckt so in den Füßen


----------



## scott-bussi (1. April 2013)

Hach, wieder da ausse Falz!

Man war das schön!!!! Super Trails, tolle Bedingungen, kalt aber Sonne und kaum Schnee. Über 3000 HM in 3 Tagen und genau so viele HM im Downhill bergab. Abfahrten von denen wir im Teuto nur träumen können.
(Und endlose Anstiege, die wir im Teuto zum Glück auch nicht haben ) 

Unseren Hells Angel gibt´s auch noch und der hat uns lecker Essen gekocht. Ganz handzahm die Jungs! So mit Schürze hinterm Herd ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2013)

schön scotti,,dann seit ihr ja fit für den teutonen-battle....wart ihr auch an den rheinland falls ??? was kocht ein hells angel ??


----------



## scott-bussi (1. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schön scotti,,dann seit ihr ja fit für den teutonen-battle....wart ihr auch an den rheinland falls ??? was kocht ein hells angel ??



Ja!
Nein!
Lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2013)

ah !


----------



## scott-bussi (1. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schön scotti,,dann seit ihr ja fit für den teutonen-battle....wart ihr auch an den rheinland falls ??? was kocht ein hells angel ??



Teutonen-Battle ist was für Warmduscher! 
Wir haben Berge bezwungen und keine leichten Hügel!!

Die Rheinland-Falls waren im Schneegestöber nicht zu finden. Nächstes Jahr evtl. 

So ein Hells Angel kocht super lecker!! Besonders Käsespätzle. Schmeißt aber auch gerne mal ne Runde Schnappes und spielt zum Eis "Hells Bells"


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2013)

dann zeig mal was du kannst scotti,,,
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13825
endlich wieder zeit zum biken


----------



## enduro pro (2. April 2013)

der scotti, keine angst vor nix


----------



## scott-bussi (2. April 2013)

Angst, wer ist das??


----------



## enduro pro (2. April 2013)

ich sach ja, angst ist für dich ein fremdwort.....erster oben allerdings auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (2. April 2013)

Wenn du wüßtest!!!


----------



## rigger (2. April 2013)

Alle die mit nach PDS fahren mal bitte in die IG schauen wegen der Anzahlung für die Bude...

Wer dort nicht freigeschaltet ist und trotzdem mitfahren möchte muss sich eben bei mir melden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2013)

pds,,dass gelobte land hinter den bergen,,ihr glücklichen,...
nix mehr los hier,,bestimmt alle im wald zum spielen,,und danach neue waffen basteln für die saison 2013...schön..


----------



## schlabberkette (5. April 2013)

boah echt nix los hier
hier wo ich bin dafür umso mehr
hab grad langeweile im stau bei leverkusen....


----------



## schlabberkette (5. April 2013)

grüße ins gelobte land der teutonen!!


----------



## rigger (5. April 2013)

Gruss zurueck! Hauptsache du bist schon ausm stau wieder raus... 

Ich werd mich am we mal mit dem leichten waldwegbiken versuchen...


----------



## Ketta (5. April 2013)

wo bleiben eigentlich die videos von den ganzen kameramännern aus der pfalz????? scotti???? faicel????? pascal????? ihr seid bestimmt schon fast fertig mit schneiden, oder?


----------



## Ketta (5. April 2013)

ihr wollt doch die anderen auch teilhaben lassen an faicels heldentaten, oder?


----------



## rigger (5. April 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Alle die mit nach PDS fahren mal bitte in die IG schauen wegen der Anzahlung für die Bude...
> 
> Wer dort nicht freigeschaltet ist und trotzdem mitfahren möchte muss sich eben bei mir melden.



Bitte nochmal an die Anzahlung denken und eben in die IG schreiben das überwiesen wurde, Danke!


----------



## imfluss (5. April 2013)

Falls jemand morgen nachmittag noch nix vorhat -
oder auch für Sonntag als warm-up:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13826


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. April 2013)

hallo rigger,
in deiner eigenschaft als pds-beauftragter wende ich folgende frage an dich.
wer übernimmt für die zeit in pds die patenschaft für den fb ???
noch keine gedanken gemacht ??
das könnte böse,um nicht zu sagen sehr böse , enden.
hier ein kleiner auszug aus dem handbuch für den fb :

jeden tag min. 6 stunden an das ladegerät
ein warmes essen (tod oder lebendig)
5-6 liter flüssigkeit pro tag (mit bier haben wir die besten erfahrungen gemacht)
usw. usw.

ich bin mir sicher das du aus eurem personenkreis eine zuverlässige person auswählen wirst die dieser aufgabe gewachsen ist.

es ist ja nicht so als ob ein fb nur nimmt,,,nein er gibt auch sehr viel...nur eben anders..
ich spiele ihm vorher noch ein übersetzungsprogramm auf,,,deutsch-französisch-französisch-deutsch in wort und schrift..solltet ihr in frankreich irgendetwas nicht lesen oder verstehen können ist der fb der richtige ansprechpartner in allen fragen..probiert es einfach aus..er wird sich darüber freuen..

eine fb handbuch schulung findet an jedem 13. freitag eines jahres statt..

gruß und kuß


----------



## enduro pro (6. April 2013)

morgen ist kettenalarm 

fragt sich nur ob schneeketten, fahrradketten, kettensägenketten oder schlabberketten...


----------



## imfluss (6. April 2013)

bin für goldketten !


----------



## scott-bussi (6. April 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> ihr wollt doch die anderen auch teilhaben lassen an faicels heldentaten, oder?



Du meinst wohl Faicels und Andre´s Heldentaten! Ich hab *alles* auf Video
Nur noch keine Zeit irgendwas zusammen zu schneiden. Ist doch recht viel Filmmaterial geworden.

Wie ihr kommt morgen auch nach Teutonien???
Bis dann. Sogar Pascal wollte sich die Ehre im Teuto geben!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2013)

jau ey,,die creme de la creme des teutonischen mountainbikesport gibt sich morgen die ehre,,,
 @_rigger_
was macht der patenonkel???


----------



## enduro pro (6. April 2013)

Aber wo ist der FB???


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2013)

am ladegerät..


----------



## rigger (6. April 2013)

Patenonkel?


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2013)

siehe

*15928*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. April 2013)

Alles gut noch 2 wochen krankgeschrieben.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2013)

hä ?? ich habe den koffer auch nicht gesehen...aber morgen soll es ja keinen regen geben...


----------



## scott-bussi (6. April 2013)




----------



## Totoxl (6. April 2013)

Wie ist es den DH Racern ergangen, neue Heldentaten?


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


>


ich auch scotti...

+=


wenn morgen nach dem biken noch jemand bock hat  könnten wir uns den neuen dirtpark in ibbtown anschauen..


----------



## schlabberkette (6. April 2013)

220 km hingefahren
2,5 h anreise
schnee am hang
mit schlepplift hoch
erste abfahrt
erste kurve
eis auf dem trail
ich sturz
bremshebel verbogen und hand im arsch
fettich
pascal auf zweiter abfahrt
zweite kurve
biker liegt mit bike in eiskurve
pascal versucht auszuweichen
zerstört mit seinem hintern einen holzpfosten
fettich
2,5 h und 220 km rückfahrt

summasummarum ein geiler tach 
danke der nachfrage toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (6. April 2013)

Stellt euch vor ihr hättet euch auf den Pinsel gelegt!
Gut, dass es nicht so war.



Nicht das das jetzt zur Angewohnheit wird mit dem Bodenproben nehmen!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. April 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> 220 km hingefahren
> 2,5 h anreise
> schnee am hang
> mit schlepplift hoch
> ...



Oh shit!
Gute Besserung. 
Bis morgen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2013)

hier nochmal der treffpunkt : *parkplatz dörenthe*
nicht bockevalley,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  *parkplatz dörenthe*


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Leute denkt dran heute gut frühstücken! 
Es gibt die Fortsetzung der Pfalzreise.
Andrea's (los weiter mir wird kalt) Bootcamp, Part 2!!

Also ausreichend Kohlehydrate bunkern, Powerbar und Isodrink in den Rucksack!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (7. April 2013)

ach, war das damals nett mit euch, als wir noch gemütliche Sonntagstouren mit Kaffee und Kuchen gefahren sind


----------



## Chefkocher (7. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier nochmal der treffpunkt : *parkplatz dörenthe*
> nicht bockevalley,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  *parkplatz dörenthe*



Hups....danke für den formidablen Hinweis, wären sonst stumpf ins Valley Gefahren. Wichtige Frage jedoch, welcher Parkplatz in dörenthe ist gemeint, der an der Bundesstraße beim Campingplatz/Schwaben oder in direkt in Dörenthe (wo da, Poi fürs Navi ?)

Bis gleich


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Campingplatz!
Beim Wirtshaus mit dem MTB-Hasser!


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2013)

Diddie, es ist nie zu spät alte Gewohnheiten wieder aufleben zu lassen


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

So lange Andrea bei Pausen friert, gibt´s keinen Kaffee und Kuchen!
Dauert also noch ein paar Monate! :-D


----------



## Ketta (7. April 2013)

für eine pause kaffee und kuchen hab ich doch immer wechselkleidung dabei 

apropro bootcamp,scotti, wer ist denn immer vorweg gefahren? nur an der steilen rampe musstest du schieben und den tagessieg anderen überlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Danke für die Antwort Andrea!

Ich wollte nur das Enduro mal gesagt bekommt, daß ich immer vorweg gefahren bin und sogar der Erste auf dem Gipfel war (manchmal)



Aber stimmt, für ein Stück Kuchen mußten wir mit Andrea auf jede Hütte fahren!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2013)

ach du kacke,,,,bootcamp,,gipfelsturm,,,tagessieg,,,ist auch was für dicke alte männer dabei ?? egal !!! hauptsache ich habe die schönsten klamotten an..


----------



## schlabberkette (7. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ach du kacke,,,,bootcamp,,gipfelsturm,,,tagessieg,,,ist auch was für dicke alte männer dabei...



leider nein tb
deshalb fahre ich auch nicht mit....


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2013)

ick hang mi up..
da ist man mal ein paar wochen nicht dabei und schon werden aus chilligen bikern schweißsüchtige kampfmaschinen...
hoffentlich kann ich sie zurück holen ,, zurück aus der dunkelheit,,,an das licht..


----------



## schlabberkette (7. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur das Enduro mal gesagt bekommt, daß ich immer vorweg gefahren bin und sogar der Erste auf dem Gipfel war (manchmal)



aber du solltest nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, welchen preis du dafür zahlen musstest....
ich sach nur kopfschmerzen, knieschmerzen, rückenschmerzen 

UND 

*SAUERKRAUT *


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Ooooooooooooooohhhhh, 

*Sauerkraut* hatte ich schon verdrängt!

Aber Knieschmerzen und Rückenschmerzen und Kopfschmerzen sind doch normal! Ab einem gewissen Alter ....    ach lassen wir das

Das ist jetzt gemein!

Wie Du kommst nicht???
Ich habe mich schon so auf die Hüttenrast mit heißer Schokolade, Kaffee, Cappu, Kuchen, Bratwurst eine kleine Portion Kartoffeln mit Quark ... gefreut!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2013)

bootcamp,,,dass wäre was für den fb gewesen,,,der hat aber hausarrest,,,er sagte gestern er wolle  auf den schrottplatz fahren,,,ich dachte das er sich dort ein neues bike zusammen bauen will,,,,,nöööö,,,er hat die beiden rottweiler vom schrottonkel gebissen..zum zweiten mal schon..


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Oh ha,  hat der die beiden sofort gegen Tetanus impfen lassen??
Sonst kann das böse ausgehen.


----------



## schlabberkette (7. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt gemein!(



ach was, die realität ist für alte männer halt manchmal nur etwas schwerer zu ertragen.....ich gehöre ja offensichtlich auch dazu, denn :



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wie Du kommst nicht


die bootcampleiterin hat mich hier zurückgelassen, weil ich den heutigen anforderungen wohl nicht gewachsen bin.....


euch viel spass heute im wald bei sonnenschein und staubigen trails
NEID!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2013)

captain ketta jack ,,,, ick hang mi up,,


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Waaas, gerade noch 2. in der 2. Mastersklasse (Geht die nicht bei 50 los, hast du dich etwa wieder älter gemacht, um besser da zu stehen???)
und schon für die harten Teuto-Trails aussortiert???

Echt harte Sitten hier bei uns!  
Aber gut, wenn mann´s halt nicht mehr bringt ...

(Ironiemodus aus)


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Nix Kapt´n Ketta-Jack,
ich sach nur Major *Pain*!


----------



## Totoxl (7. April 2013)

Ich war heute auch schön im Teuto. Ich bin aber ein Parkplatz früher angehalten. Da standen Zwerge und kleine Häuschen. Pilze habe ich auch gesehen, die konnte man nicht trinken und fürs Downhill hatten wir einen Schlitten. Dennoch war es sehr schön.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Und was sagen deine MTB Schützlinge so???
1ten Kurs alle überlebt??


----------



## Totoxl (7. April 2013)

Die waren sehr gut zufrieden. Alle hatten ihren Spaß und sind etwas schlauer wieder nach Hause gefahren. Genau so sollte es sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (7. April 2013)

Hey Jungs
Die Dirtbiker haben mich angesprochen das wir alle zur Eröffnung des Dirtpark am 13 04 kommen sollten da auch das Fernsehen da ist und es um das Biken in IBB und Teuto geht ! Wir könnten um 15  Uhr zur Eröffnung gehen und danach am Beach noch n Blondes trinken!
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2013)

ach käh wat ne feine runde heute,,,so richtig was für dicke alte männer,,langsam hoch und langsam wieder runter,,gemach gemach bei sonne pur,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Am Ende der Schlange war´s also langsam???
Vorne war das Tempo schnell

Aber fein war´s wirklich. Und sooooo schönes Wetter, so mit Sonne und so!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. April 2013)

Nabend,

Scotti, haste deinen vivid noch? Sehe deine Signatur nicht. Gruß ausm Tal!


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Neeeee, hat ein gutes neues Zuhause gefunden! Der Chefkocher führt ihn jetzt aus. (Pssst, überfordert wird er da nicht!)


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2013)

tja scotti,,,ihr hattet vorne ja auch drill instructor sergeant at arms kettapainia als tempomacher...hinten mußten wir nur schauen das wir den fb nicht verlieren..


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)




----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Neeeee, hat ein gutes neues Zuhause gefunden! Der Chefkocher führt ihn jetzt aus. (Pssst, überfordert wird er da nicht!)



Schade, danke dir! Mein RS Kage ist heute gebrochen..., jetzt muss der erstmal zum Service.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Oh scheiXXe, wie haste das denn hingekriegt? Chrisxrossi sagt doch immer so ein Kona ist unzerstörbar!!


----------



## Chefkocher (7. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Neeeee, hat ein gutes neues Zuhause gefunden! Der Chefkocher führt ihn jetzt aus. (Pssst, überfordert wird er da nicht!)



Scotti, warum bist du nur so böse geworden ???  
...böse Menschen haben häufig viel zu kompensieren 

...im übrigen,stehe ich, wie du sicher weißt, in sehr engen Verhältnis zur weltbesten Kuchenbäckerin, die mir gerade zuruft: kein Kuchen mehr für Scotti ****bäh*** 

...der Vivid fühlt sich übergings erstmals in seinem bisher tristem Dasein richtig wohl, zurück zu seinem "alten" Herrchen will er jedenfalls nicht mehr...hat er mir heute zugeflüstert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2013)

dieses mal treff im bocketal,,,auf der seite sind auch mehr mitbürger die sich um jeden preis mitteilen möchten...das wird lustig,,aufregende trails,,aufgeregte waldnazis,,ick freu mir schon..
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13842


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Scotti, warum bist du nur so böse geworden ???
> ...böse Menschen haben häufig viel zu kompensieren
> 
> ...im übrigen,stehe ich, wie du sicher weißt, in sehr engen Verhältnis zur weltbesten Kuchenbäckerin, die mir gerade zuruft: kein Kuchen mehr für Scotti ****bäh***
> ...



Wie kein Kuchen für Scotti??
Ich dachte die Mary ist ne nette! Aber gut, sie macht ja eh gerne leere Versprechungen. Letzte Woche sacht se noch: nächste Woche bringe ich Kuchen mit! Und was iss? Nix!!


----------



## scott-bussi (7. April 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...der Vivid fühlt sich übergings erstmals in seinem bisher tristem Dasein richtig wohl, zurück zu seinem "alten" Herrchen will er jedenfalls nicht mehr...hat er mir heute zugeflüstert



Klar, so wenig wie jetzt hatte er noch nie zu tun!


----------



## imfluss (7. April 2013)

Wenn der FB nächsten Sonntag an den Klippen steht,
der Scotti die Mary um Kuchen anfleht -
wenn TB dann Waldnazis den Tag versaut,
und Enduro-Pro einsieht das Kona die besten Bikes baut -
dann steht doch eindeutig fest 
dass man besser keine Teutotour auslässt


----------



## Chefkocher (8. April 2013)

@imfluss

....einfach wunderschön. Solch zärtliche Prosa an frühen Montagmorgen, da geht einem das Herz auf ;-)

Als Kontrast dazu hier die knallharte Realität. Eiskalt recherchiert, objektiv und fachkundig 

Wir schon gestern erzählt, durften wir Teilnehmer dieser illustren Lobby-Demonstration sein. Bei Interesse kurz lesen und schnell wieder vergessen, lohnt nicht zu diskutieren....einfach fahren ;-)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/71330251/...-und-waldbesitzer-sprechen-mit-mountainbikern

Grüße vom Dörenberg!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (8. April 2013)

Bei der Prosa am Morgen kann ich mich nicht zurückhalten!!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=528195880565602&set=vb.100001255842565&type=2&theater


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. April 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Wenn der FB nächsten Sonntag an den Klippen steht,
> der Scotti die Mary um Kuchen anfleht -
> wenn TB dann Waldnazis den Tag versaut,
> und Enduro-Pro einsieht das Kona die besten Bikes baut -
> ...



die  prosaisten  gegen die waldfaschisten und
die poeten gegen die proleten 

nur der fb ist stärker wie das  wort


----------



## scott-bussi (8. April 2013)

Zumindest Zeile 4 der Prosa wird niiiiiiiiiieee eintreten


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. April 2013)

ppsstt,,,ey scotty,,,was ist eigentlich eine prosa ??? sowas gab es damals noch nicht,,da hatten wir ganz andere sorgen,,,,wir hatten ja gebaut ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (8. April 2013)

Pssst TB klar gab´s das damals schon! Kennst du nicht Bonanza, die haben auf der Ponde-Prosa gewohnt. 
Selbst den FB gabs damals schon. Nur hat er sich da Hoss genannt.
Aber psst, nicht verraten, dass ich´s dir gesagt habe!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. April 2013)

danke scotty,,,ich sach nix..


----------



## Chefkocher (9. April 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig noch jemand nen HR-Laufrad, einbaubreite 142 x-12, 6-Loch rumliegen? Die Achse meiner Sun-ringle HR-Nabe ist gebrochen. Jetzt muss ich das LR wohl oder übel reklamtionstechnisch einschicken. Für diesen Zeitraum suche ich leihweise  Ersatz oder nen günstiges Kaufangebot ;-)


----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2013)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Hey Jungs
> Die Dirtbiker haben mich angesprochen das wir alle zur Eröffnung des Dirtpark am 13 04 kommen sollten da auch das Fernsehen da ist und es um das Biken in IBB und Teuto geht ! Wir könnten um 15  Uhr zur Eröffnung gehen und danach am Beach noch n Blondes trinken!
> Was meint ihr?



hey, ich greife das hier noch mal auf....sollen wir mit bike und in voller montur aufschlagen oder nur anwesend sein????


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Oh scheiXXe, wie haste das denn hingekriegt? Chrisxrossi sagt doch immer so ein Kona ist unzerstörbar!!



Huch..., überlesen!

Ja, weiss ich  Ist ja auch "nur" der Dämpfer, bei dem das untere Dämpferauge abgebrochen ist. Hatte dein verbauter CaneCreek glaube ich auch mal, das Problem


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2013)

wer nicht weiß was ich meine kann das in der ig "rostige speiche "nachlesen,,,ich bin der meinung das eines auf keinen fall funktionieren darf....die salamitaktik unserer lieben freunde...wanderer gegen biker,,,dann cc-lutscher gegen freerider,,,jogger gegen geocacher,,,,usw....am ende jeder gegen jeden...kleine gruppen lassen sich besser auseinandernehmen und erledigen einen großteil der arbeit selber...
nur 0,4 % der bürger in deutschland sind jäger....das gesetz zur jagd mit allen ihren komischen regelungen kommt aus dem jahr 1934 und wurde seit dem nur geringfügig verändert....ein gewisser hermann göring hat es erlassen...die zeit hat sich aber , gott sei dank,unverhältnissmäßig verändert...nur in den köpfen unter dem hut anscheinend nicht..

*wer* ist nicht auf dem stand der zeit ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2013)

ah, hermann, der "reichsjägermeister" persönlich...daher der begriff " waldnazis"


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2013)

die jungs geben aber auch einiges um dem namen alle ehre zu machen...
angriff oder den kopf einziehen ???
ich hab rücken,,kann/will mich nicht bücken..


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> aus der heutigen tageszeitung :
> 
> Kritik wurde in der Versammlung an der Sperrung von Wanderwege in  Richtung Ibbenbüren durch Erdreich, Gestrüpp und ähnliche Dinge geübt.  Bürgermeister Stefan Streit will sich darum kümmern



vom 28.03


----------



## Richie_Gecko (9. April 2013)

Wär jemand so nett mich in die "IG" einzuladen!!

Grüße


----------



## herby-hancoc (9. April 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey, ich greife das hier noch mal auf....sollen wir mit bike und in voller montur aufschlagen oder nur anwesend sein????


 
Die Dirter fänden es natürlich gut wenn wir mit Bikes kommen würden!


----------



## scott-bussi (9. April 2013)

Herby würde das etwa bedeuten wir könnten dich zum ersten mal dieses Jahr auf deinem Bike sehen???


----------



## herby-hancoc (9. April 2013)

Bisse beklopt nachher steht da noch n Jäger mit n Schiessprügel wa!
Und du weißt das ich angst hab mit Fahrrad zu fahren und dann auch noch springen wa ne ne


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2013)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> nachher steht da noch n Jäger mit n Schiessprügel wa!




highnoon auf der dirtbahn,,samstag 12°°,,die sonne brennt,,,,kein vogel zwitschert,,,herby ist profi,,er hat die sonne im rücken,,dass können zu der uhrzeit nur profis,,ein schweißtropfen brennt in seinem rechten auge,,,er zwinkert nicht mal,,verliert sein gegenüber nicht aus seinem geschärften blick,,die gemsenfeder am hut seines zukünftigen opfers weht ganz leicht im nicht vorhandenen wind,,,ist es vielleicht doch ein zittern ?? zu spät,,,das geworfene kettenblatt verfehlt sein ziel nicht..

ende


----------



## Totoxl (9. April 2013)

Schöne Story, aber es fehlt noch die Frau. In gute Storys kommt immer eine Frau vor.


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> highnoon auf der dirtbahn,,samstag 12°°,,die sonne brennt,,,,kein vogel zwitschert,,,herby ist profi,,er hat die sonne im rücken,,dass können zu der uhrzeit nur profis,,ein schweißtropfen brennt in seinem rechten auge,,,er zwinkert nicht mal,,verliert sein gegenüber nicht aus seinem geschärften blick,,die gemsenfeder am hut seines zukünftigen opfers weht ganz leicht im nicht vorhandenen wind,,,ist es vielleicht doch ein zittern ?? zu spät,,,das geworfene kettenblatt verfehlt sein ziel nicht..


 hier die frau toto

er lächelt eiskalt,,,dann wird er wach,,,der wecker klingelt,,,kacke,,,seine frau fragt ihn ob er heute urlaub hat,,wenn nicht dann soll er sehn das er zur maloche kommt,,,bei der frage wieso ein kettenblatt im türrahmen steckt ist er schon auf dem klo...

ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (9. April 2013)

So wird ein Schuh draus


----------



## enduro pro (10. April 2013)

nicht ganz richtig toto...denn..."ohne keule kein geheule"


----------



## rigger (10. April 2013)

Teuto Glückwunsch zum 16000sten Beitrag.


----------



## enduro pro (10. April 2013)

16000  wie die zeit vergeht.....man, ich werd alt


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. April 2013)

16000 Beiträge, von einen Psychopaten, 16000 sinnfreie Aussagen, ich weiß ja nicht ob ich hier noch richtig bin nee, nee, nee!!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (10. April 2013)

Das Kettenblatt hat den richtigen getrofen! Stand ja heute groß genug in der Zeitung


----------



## Totoxl (10. April 2013)

Bitte ein Link


----------



## herby-hancoc (10. April 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Bitte ein Link


Link ist schlecht !Möchte hier keine Todesanzeigen posten


----------



## enduro pro (10. April 2013)

oh, das gehört sich auch nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (10. April 2013)

Oh, das es so gut getroffen hat, konnte ich ja nicht ahnen.


----------



## enduro pro (10. April 2013)

wußtet ihr das 67% des waldes in NRW in privatbesitz sind!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. April 2013)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Das Kettenblatt hat den richtigen getrofen! Stand ja heute groß genug in der Zeitung



also war es doch kein traum ???


----------



## kleinOtze (10. April 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wußtet ihr das 67% des waldes in NRW in privatbesitz sind!!!!!!!




kann man selbst bestimmen in welchen 33% man sich befindet ???


----------



## diddie40 (10. April 2013)

Eigentum verpflichtet


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. April 2013)

krasser betthupferl,,nichts für schwache nerven...der typ bei 1:00 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuOBhxoIl2I"]Bike Fails Compilation - Part 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (10. April 2013)

ooh my god, viele gründe es nicht zu tun, aber sonntag soll´s 20° werden. aber was ziehe ich an, bzw., was ziehe ich nicht mehr an?


----------



## Ketta (11. April 2013)

diddie du spricht mir aus der seele. was zieht man am sonntag nicht mehr an? eine frage für den profi, TB, was ziehst zu sonntag nicht mehr an?


----------



## enduro pro (11. April 2013)

Sonntag ist FKK radeltag.....


----------



## scott-bussi (11. April 2013)

Jetzt mal wieder zu ernsthaften Themen:


Ach wat war dat schön!!



PS: Ist das normal, das beim Bearbeiten mit dem Windows Moviemaker die Qualität so sehr leidet??


----------



## enduro pro (11. April 2013)

gut siehts aus...aber du hast vor allen schwierigen stellen die kamera aus gemacht, oder  so wie hier auch immer...


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. April 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> diddie du spricht mir aus der seele. was zieht man am sonntag nicht mehr an? eine frage für den profi, TB, was ziehst zu sonntag nicht mehr an?



ach ketta,,ich bin doch da wenn du mich brauchst...

grundregel nr. 1 : auf keinen fall etwas aus der letzten saison anziehen..
erklärung zu grundregel nr.1 : am anfang einer neuen saison wird immer viel bildmaterial hergestellt,,wie peinlich wenn man auf dem neuesten video die gleichen klamotten an hat wie auf dem letzten aus dem vorjahr..(keiner sagt was,,alle sehen es)

grundregel nr.2 : auf keinen fall etwas aus der aktuellen saison anziehen..
erklärung zu grundregel nr.2 : jeder hat sich informiert was man in der neuen saison zu tragen hat um nicht ausgelacht zu werden...was passiert ?? genau das gegenteil...jeder kennt die preise der aktuellen mode und man wird ausgelacht weil man zuviel bezahlt hat..irgendwo gab es irgendwas viel billiger und du warst die/der dumme der es nicht wußte..(keiner will lachen,,alle tun es )


hoffe ich konnte dir helfen ketta


----------



## schlabberkette (11. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> PS: Ist das normal, das beim Bearbeiten mit dem Windows Moviemaker die Qualität so sehr leidet??



war mal wieder ein sehr cooles wochenende mit jeder menge action
habe schon sehnsüchtig auf die bewegten bilder gewartet
seehr schön, und ich bin auch mal im bild...wie ungewohnt.....

wo bleiben die zusammenschnitte vom tag 2 und 3 ?
gib kette jonge 


zu deiner frage:
bei größeren datenmengen (videos über ca. 2 min länge in hd) hatte ich auch fast immer probleme. meistens war dann so ein ruckeln drin. manchmal konnte ich das fertige vid dann noch nicht einmal als filmdatei speichern.


----------



## scott-bussi (11. April 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> war mal wieder ein sehr cooles wochenende mit jeder menge action
> habe schon sehnsüchtig auf die bewegten bilder gewartet
> seehr schön, und ich bin auch mal im bild...wie ungewohnt.....
> 
> ...



Also für das Video von Tag 1 habe ich locker 2-3 Std. gebraucht. Wenn ich daran denke, daß ich vom 2. u. 3. je etwa doppelt so viel Material habe, dauert das locker noch bis zum Sommer!! (Wenn er denn kommt!)
Ist eben schwierig so einen Tag auf 5 min. zu kürzen. Darüber wird es schnell langweilig, noch kürzer geht eigentlich kaum, weil die geilen Abfahrten nun mal so lang sind ;-)

Zur Qualität: Wenn man auf HD klickt, ist es eigentlich ganz gut. 

Apropos, wo sind deine Bilder???? Hast doch abends viel Zeit!


----------



## scott-bussi (11. April 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> gut siehts aus...aber du hast vor allen schwierigen stellen die kamera aus gemacht, oder  so wie hier auch immer...



Echt, mache ich eigentlich nur wenn ich hinter dir her fahre. Man soll ja "Unfälle" nicht immer so plakativ filmen

Tatsächlich muss man eben immer wahnsinnig viel herausschneiden wenn die Abfahrten so lang sind. Für diese 5 min. Video habe ich mehr als 1 Std. Material zusammen geschnitten. Meistens werden Videos über 5 min sonst langweilig.


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. April 2013)

habt ihr angst vor einem sonnenbrand ???
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13842
teutonia im sonnenschein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (12. April 2013)

noch mehr bewegte bilder aus dem teuto für fortgeschrittene
aus der PFALZ


----------



## scott-bussi (12. April 2013)

Super Video!


----------



## imfluss (12. April 2013)

Pfalz rockt ja richtig. Ward ihr auch im "Weinbiet" ? Das ist nicht weit vom Kalmit entfernt, östlicher Rand Nähe Neustadt.


----------



## schlabberkette (12. April 2013)

danke scotti 

weinbiet waren wir noch nicht, hab aber von unserem local nur gutes darüber gehört!!


----------



## enduro pro (12. April 2013)

pfalz ihr da noch mal hin wollt komme ich mit  sieht gut aus....

freu mich auf sonntag


----------



## scott-bussi (12. April 2013)

Man könnte ja mal über Pfingsten ...

Ach bis Sonntag ...
oder Samstag bei den Dirtern!


----------



## enduro pro (12. April 2013)

kommst du morgen auch ???? sehr schön....ich bin auch da...


----------



## Chefkocher (12. April 2013)

Wir werden voraussichtlich über Pfingsten in der Pfalz sein. Mein Bruder und Karry  haben schon fest gebucht, wir versuchen dort auch noch mit in der Fewo unterzukommen ;-)


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Man könnte ja mal über Pfingsten ...
> !




fingsten inne falls ??? wer soll denn dann das ganze bier bei den dirtmastern frinken ??? äh,,trinken ??

jojo ?? JJJOOOOOOJJJOOOO ??? bist du da ?? also hier ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. April 2013)

Ach, du nimmst doch den FB mit. Und Herbert und Christian, da würde ich mir um das ganze Bier keine Gedanken machen.
Aber falls wir nicht zu den Dirtmasters fahren, könnte man durchaus noch mal in die Falls, falls die Falls schönes Wetter hat


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. April 2013)

der tüv für den fb läuft ende des  monats ab,,,er machte sonntag nicht den eindruck das er noch eine hu schafft..


----------



## scott-bussi (12. April 2013)

So ne Spritze mit DOT 5.1 hat schon so manchen wieder fit gemacht!

Was meinste was der rennen kann


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. April 2013)

dot 5.1 bremsflüssigkeit ??? ich will nicht das er bremst sondern das er nicht bremst...verstehst du ??
alternativ zu den dirtmasters könnte er sich pfingstsamstag  im ikea - kinderland einschließen lassen und ich hole ihn dort am dienstag wieder ab...das haben wir schon öfter so gemacht..
hier der betthupferl ::::
http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...hrer-entpuppt-sich-als-werwolf_vid_36601.html


----------



## kleinOtze (12. April 2013)

Ding Dang Dong...."Der kleine FB möchte von TB aus dem Bällebad abgeholt werde! ... Ich wiederhole...der kleine FB möchte aus dem Bällebad abgeholt werden! Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit!"


----------



## brcrew (12. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (12. April 2013)

:d:d


----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jojo ?? bist du da ?? also hier ??



jo
bin ich

hab grad nur viel um die ohren
vielleicht sehn wir uns ja heute
wenn die dirtparkeröffnung nicht ins wasser fällt


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. April 2013)

da fällt nichts ins wasser,,,,bedeckt,,windig,, trocken  in ibbtown,, drei wetter taft drauf und los ..ich habe keine ahnung von dirtparks aber der kommt mir ganz schön groß vor..


----------



## enduro pro (13. April 2013)

sind ja auch viiiiiiiel dirter, da muß ja auch platz sein  warum heißen die eigendlich "dirter"....sind doch immer hip gekleidet und sauber....


----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2013)

wo ward ihr?
aber wichtiger noch:
wo ist der pumptrack?

hmm, der da war, war nich ganz richtig
kommt ja vielleicht noch
cu


----------



## scott-bussi (13. April 2013)

War ein wenig indisponiert. Sprich: Auto fahren war noch nich!


----------



## diddie40 (13. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wo ward ihr?
> aber wichtiger noch:
> wo ist der pumptrack?
> 
> ...


 
wir waren im dirtpark am aasee in Ibbenbüren, dann am beach nen Weizen trinken, und du?


----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2013)

dein auto hab ich gesehen
super teil übrigens


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> War ein wenig indisponiert. Sprich: Auto fahren war noch nich!


Da isser ja wieder!!! Scotti haste dich wieder an den eigenen Haaren aus den Sumpf gezogen!! Apropo, du hast ja gar keine Haare auf den Kopf?? Aua, aua, dat tat aber weh!!


----------



## jojo2 (14. April 2013)

ich war ostern nicht in der pfalz

den abrupten anfang bitte ich zu entschuldigen
hatte nur wenig zeit
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27728
jo bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. April 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Da isser ja wieder!!! Scotti haste dich wieder an den eigenen Haaren aus den Sumpf gezogen!! Apropo, du hast ja gar keine Haare auf den Kopf?? Aua, aua, dat tat aber weh!!



Hast recht, tat echt weh sich an den Nasenhaaren aus dem Sumpf zu ziehen

Aber das hat alle Lebensgeister geweckt! Da kann ich dich heute im Teuto wieder so richtig verblasen!

Apropos hast du schon mein Video von letzte Woche gesehen? Und die Schnarchnase auf der 1. Abfahrt, die aus Angst fast in die Büsche gefahren ist???


----------



## scott-bussi (14. April 2013)

FB wo warst du??


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. April 2013)

Ja Scotti wo war ich, tja Scotti ich war heute im Haus Gottes und habe für euch Frevler und Sünder gebetet, aber der Mann der über alles wacht sagte er wäre mit euch durch, nichts mehr zu machen!! Dann bin ich ins Bocketal bin bis Tecklenburg gefahren habe dann Krankheits bedingt abgebrochen, ist heute nicht mein Tag!!


----------



## scott-bussi (14. April 2013)

Du im Haus Gottes??
Echt, Respekt.
Hat´s dir denn was geholfen???

Wir haben heute eine lustige Meditationsrunde im Wald gemacht.
In Tecklenburg haben wir eine kleine Andacht gehabt und genossen was der "Mann der über alles wacht" so für uns, in seiner Güte, auf dem Feld wachsen und gedeien läßt.

Lecker Bio-Pommes und Bio-Sprudel bzw. -Bier!


----------



## scott-bussi (14. April 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> J ist heute nicht mein Tag!!



Oh, überlesen!
Also alles wie immer bei Dir!



Trotzdem gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Chefkocher (14. April 2013)

Der heutige Sonntag ist nochnicht mal Geschichte und schon ist es Zeit neue Legenden zu schreiben:

Auswärtsspiel......Heimspiel für uns ;-)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13875

Details in der "rostigen Speiche" unter "Termine".

Grüezi


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2013)

da simmer dabei.. das ist prima...viva teutonia..


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2013)

wenn ihr mal überlegt, ob ihr nach malmedy in den bikepark fahren solltet,
überlegt nicht lange. der is klasse


----------



## rigger (15. April 2013)

Hat einer von euch Interesse an meiner 180er durolux mit Absenkung auf 120mm?
Hab mir  im bikemarkt ne totem rc2 dh geschossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. April 2013)

Auswärts Spiel hört sich gut an....


----------



## kleinOtze (15. April 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Interesse an meiner 180er durolux mit Absenkung auf 120mm?
> Hab mir  im bikemarkt ne totem rc2 dh geschossen.



 tja, so schnell kann es gehen  ...


----------



## Der Cherusker (15. April 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Der heutige Sonntag ist nochnicht mal Geschichte und schon ist es Zeit neue Legenden zu schreiben:
> 
> Auswärtsspiel......Heimspiel für uns ;-)
> 
> ...


Guck mal einer an, wenns um Saufen und Freßen geht, steht der TB immer gleich auf den Treppchen!!!


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2013)

also:
damit keine gerüchte im umlauf bleiben:
ja ich bin noch nicht zufrieden mit meinem rad
mein rad sagt: das liegt an dir
hmm

also muss ich das noch ein bißchen treten

ich weiß nur: 
mit meinem jimbo wäre ich gestern in malmedy 
über die tables geflogen und hätte nicht nur das vorderrad 
an der kante aufgesetzt - aber das kann auch an mir liegen
da könnte meine kleine todesfee http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1346865, 
mein sensemann (banshee)
recht haben: ich bin körperlich noch nicht wieder voll auf der höhe
mir fehlen 5 wochen krafttraining...

aber so tage wie gestern in malmedy, mit sonnenschein ohne ende und 
25 grad (23 grad um 19 uhr 15!) und super leuten um dich herum 
und einem haufen sauguter fahrer, 
die einem mal zeigen wie ein whip richtig aussieht 
(ich meine: richtig richtig!)

solche tage wie gestern in malmedy ersetzen eine woche krafttraining
ich glaub, ich muss da bald wieder hin!

so
keine gerüchte mehr


----------



## Prezident (15. April 2013)

Tach und Servus Ihr Verrückten
Malmedy muss ich auch unbedingt mal hin


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Guck mal einer an, wenns um Saufen und Freßen geht, steht der TB immer gleich auf den Treppchen!!!




tja fb,,,jeder das was er am besten kann,,,du könntest zb..,,,ähmmm,,evtl......zb...öööhhhmmm...nix..
fällt dir  ein was du gut kannst ?? ich muß da leider passen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (15. April 2013)

Fortsetzung des Boot-Camps!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27768


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Malmedy muss ich auch unbedingt mal hin



jo!
und mit dem endurorennen biste zurückgepfiffen worden?


----------



## Prezident (15. April 2013)

endurorennen müssen wir verschieben zb schlabber und co sind in treuchtlingen pascal hat bandscheibe der mann mit dem timelap hat spätdienst 
aber wird irgendwann gestartet!


----------



## jojo2 (16. April 2013)

und das andere dazu steht ja auch in der ig


----------



## enduro pro (16. April 2013)

Heut um 18.00 sunset evening runde...Wer mit will melden.....


----------



## jojo2 (16. April 2013)

hab grad was über boston gelesen
is zwar eins der vielen schlachtfelder
aber trotzdem nehm ich jetzt einfach mal meinen post wieder raus


----------



## jojo2 (16. April 2013)

hab grad was über boston gelesen
is zwar eins der vielen schlachtfelder
aber trotzdem nehm ich jetzt einfach mal meinen post wieder raus


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. April 2013)

15er liftkarte


----------



## Chefkocher (16. April 2013)

Posting verschoben in "Rostige Speiche" (Termine) !!!!


----------



## imfluss (16. April 2013)

Na wenn das nicht verlockend klingt. 

*EDIT*
Service um 2 Wochen verschoben, alles wieder safe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. April 2013)

körperkult in perfektion,,,,männer wie aus dem otto katalog , abteilung bademode..
das alles gepaart mit einem stählernen willen..das  gab es heute im teuto zu bestaunen..die brigitte-diät war thema nummer 1 unter den bmi unter 20 inhabern...
mir egal,,,habe sowieso meine hosenträger verloren...


----------



## rigger (16. April 2013)

So mal die Totem eingebaut...


----------



## scott-bussi (17. April 2013)

Na Jungs, an was erinnert euch das?

http://p4.focus.de/img/gen/N/w/HBNwtY5y_Pxgen_r_Ax541.jpg


----------



## jojo2 (17. April 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> So mal die Totem eingebaut...



und?
kannst du schon wieder im wald fahren?
das wär ja schön


----------



## rigger (17. April 2013)

Ich warte noch auf die passende Feder und dann probier auch das Samstag mal mit otze.


----------



## jojo2 (17. April 2013)

na ja
das kriegst du schon hin

ich hätte fragen sollen: 
was machen deine schlüsselbeine?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Na Jungs, an was erinnert euch das?
> 
> http://p4.focus.de/img/gen/N/w/HBNwtY5y_Pxgen_r_Ax541.jpg



fb


----------



## scott-bussi (17. April 2013)

Fast richtig ;-)


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. April 2013)

Kann leider am Wochenende nicht mitfahwen beim Enduro Teuto Event....werde aber zur seelischen verstärkung dabeisein und Photos machen ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2013)

photo session,,,,,coooool,,,hoffentlich kommt das paket von gaybike noch pünktlich,,,habe dem fb ein hautenges trikot mit fledermausärmeln  bestellt..


----------



## rigger (18. April 2013)

Was ist denn Sonntag geplant, ist das ne normal Tour oder was anderes, Antwort bitte per pn Wenn das Biken Samstag klappt, bin ich am Sonntag mit dabei.


----------



## kleinOtze (18. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Na Jungs, an was erinnert euch das?
> 
> http://p4.focus.de/img/gen/N/w/HBNwtY5y_Pxgen_r_Ax541.jpg



muss tb recht geben, hab auch als erstes an fb gedacht


----------



## rigger (18. April 2013)

Ging mir auch so....


----------



## scott-bussi (18. April 2013)

Ihr seid alle so Gemein!
Der FB wollte doch dieses Jahr nett sein und uns alle lieb haben.
Wie soll er das denn schaffen, wenn ihr alle immer nur über ihn lästert und schlecht redet. Und immer diese fiesen Vergleiche.
Ich finde ihr macht es ihm aber auch echt schwer.

Ich bin da nicht mit einverstanden!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2013)

@_scotti_
bist du sicher das du einen netten fb überhaupt willst ???
mit allen konsequenzen die ein netter fb so mit sich bringt ??

dich am biketreff in die arme schließt und dir sagt das er sich freut dich zu sehen ?
dir sagt das du heute besonders stylisch  gekleidet bist ??
dein bike klasse aussieht ??
deine fitness  und deine fahrtechnik unglaublich sind  ??
dir bei jeder pause mit kalter brause und selbst gemachten apfel/birnenkuchen auf die eier geht ??
usw....usw...

willst du das scotti ??? kein problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (18. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @_scotti_
> bist du sicher das du einen netten fb überhaupt willst ???
> mit allen konsequenzen die ein netter fb so mit sich bringt ??
> 
> ...



Ähhh, öööhhhhhmm,
Ich verstehe, geht aus so ein bisschen nett?
(Die Stelle mit dem Kuchen würde ich nehmen.)
Vielleicht auch noch das mit dem tollen Aussehen.

Aber sonst ... Ach ich glaube du hast Recht ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2013)

ein bißchen nett geht leider nicht,,,,an/aus/freund/feind..das wars..


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. April 2013)

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Chefkocher (18. April 2013)

Neue Infos zum Auswärtsspiel in der "Rostigen Speiche" !


----------



## rigger (18. April 2013)

Alter Sonntag wird kein Spass, bin grad mit dem bike gefahren und hab festgestellt das meine fitness doch etwas im Keller ist. Aber fahren klappt glaub ich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2013)

boah ey fb !!!!!! ist das für mich ?? toll,,,,,hast du das selbst gemacht ??? da hat dir doch einer geholfen oder ?? egal,,hauptsache es kommt von herzen...


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2013)

Irgend wann endet ihr dort wo ihr schon immer hin solltet


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2013)

der fb ist schon dort,,,


----------



## enduro pro (19. April 2013)

Freu, freu, freu.....


----------



## schlabberkette (20. April 2013)

tach
hat einer von euch ein gut erhaltenes 34er einfach-kettenblatt mit 104er lochkreis übrig bzw. zu verkaufen?
dann bitte morgen zur sonntagsluschentour mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (20. April 2013)

Ich hoffe doch das mein Training heute reicht für Morgen


----------



## rigger (20. April 2013)

Ich werde morgen das meiste schieben...  

Aber biken klappt schon wieder super hier...


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2013)

ihr habt sorgen,,,,,,,,,,ich weiß schon genau was ich morgen anziehen will,,,,aber die schuhe passen nicht dazu......kacke..


----------



## jojo2 (20. April 2013)

tb
nimm einfach das, was du auf der haut hast
http://shop.gestalten.com/forever.html


----------



## scott-bussi (20. April 2013)

Zieh die Schuhe an die du hast und laß einfach den Fummel weg!


----------



## rigger (20. April 2013)

Sch ja die Totem ist der Hammer!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2013)

geht leider nicht jojo,,,ich habe eine phobie gegen nadeln,,,darum verkaufe ich auch meine hose von platzangst,,,die hat nadelstreifen,,uuuaaahhh,,ich hatte den chefkocker auch gebeten das die tour morgen nicht durch nadelwälder geht,,,aaahhh,,,
und du scotti hast ,,,ähh,,mmhh,,jetzt habe ich den faden verloren,,,,,,,mist..


----------



## diddie40 (20. April 2013)

@Dämon 2595Kal=wieviel Weizen?


----------



## jojo2 (20. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> geht leider nicht jojo,,,ich habe eine phobie gegen nadeln



o
ich verstehe
okay
dann noch eins:
halte dich fern von 
heuhaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2013)

alles klar,,,in heuhaufen habe ich nichts zu suchen,,,ok,,

verkaufe nadelneue hose  von platzangst mit nadelstreifen


----------



## Dämon__ (20. April 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> @Dämon 2595Kal=wieviel Weizen?



öhm darf ich datt hier so posten  sind doch bestimmt auch Heilige hier oder?



bis jetzt 4


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2013)

liter ???


----------



## Dämon__ (20. April 2013)

wir schauen mal Morgen wer hier am meisten kann


----------



## scott-bussi (20. April 2013)

Goil, ich muß nicht fahren!
Also Auto meine ich 

TB ich könnte dir für morgen noch eine schicke Lycrahose, garantiert ohne Nadelstreifen, mitbringen. Für obenherum ein Shirt in Flecktarn-blau. Was meinst du? 
Ist garantiert farblich total unpassend, aber ohne Nadelstreifen. Paßt bestimmt auch zu deinen blauen Pumps.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2013)

danke scotti,,,ich habe mich für heute entschieden,,,,es wird was dezentes,,auf dein angebot würde ich gerne zurück greifen wenn wir mal wieder in den bikepark schwulenberg fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. April 2013)

Fatal Fail!
Im Bikepark Schwulenberg braucht du entweder jojo´s rosa Tütü oder so ein zünftiges Biker Outfit 

http://www.elektrobike-online.com/sixcms/media.php/6/thumbnails/1 _G264202.jpg.2605098.jpg

Ich schätze das würde dir auch so gut stehen!


----------



## Dämon__ (21. April 2013)

So wie das draußen aus sieht aber in kurz oder ist es so scheiß kalt wie gestern  trau mich gar nicht raus...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2013)

der scotti hat das richtige outfit für dich dämon,,,da bist du in guten händen,,


----------



## Totoxl (21. April 2013)

Jungs und Mädels viel Spaß heute. meiner einer unterstützt heute seine Frau beim ersten Halbmarathon  
Wenn wir wieder Bikini Wetter haben muss ich mal wieder zu euch kommen.


----------



## scott-bussi (21. April 2013)

Muß ich mich denn hier um alle kümmern?
Na gut, das Outfit ganz rechts ist für  dich Dämon

http://www.merkur-online.de/bilder/2012/04/04/2266050/309270026-13628328_517-t09.jpg


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2013)

ääähhh,,scotti,,,könnten wir heute mal darüber sprechen wo du solche bilder findest ????


----------



## scott-bussi (21. April 2013)

Auf der Seite wo du immer deine Benutzerbilder runterlädst.
Aber pssst ich verrate dich nicht!!


----------



## imfluss (21. April 2013)

Das war mal ne legendäre Tour heute.
Bin die nächsten 2 Tage wohl erstmal platt wie ne Flunder.


----------



## scott-bussi (21. April 2013)

Das war schön!
Vielen Dank an die Gastgeber!
Aber platt? Wieso? War doch nicht anstrengend!


----------



## Dämon__ (21. April 2013)

Jep war cool, lecker Speise und Getränke 

Zur Tour muss man glaube ich nicht viel sagen, hat alles gepasst 
eine absenkbare Stütze muss nur her  bei den Löchern in den Wäldern.

Hier noch ein paar Pics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (21. April 2013)

Das war echt ein Highlight. 

Danke an die M&M´s.


----------



## diddie40 (21. April 2013)

ja, schöner frühlingssaisonauftakt. nette leute, super wetter, tolle trails, brennende beine, Bier, kuchen, und Würstchen, danke


----------



## Totoxl (21. April 2013)

Schöne Bilder. Gefällt


----------



## brcrew (21. April 2013)

war ne super trailtour mit nettem ausklang! gerne wieder!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2013)

besten dank an die netten gastgeber und alle die dabei waren,,,wat nen feinen sündach dat doch wa,,,,und wir haben wieder was gelernt,,11°° mez ist 13°° auf klingonien,,,,
 @TOTO
erzähl,,,ergebnis vom hm.......


----------



## Totoxl (21. April 2013)

@Teuto Biker
Hier ein paar Stichpunkte.
Anfang training mitte Januar. 3x die Woche bei Wind und Wetter laufen. Zwischenzeitlich Grippeausfall. Heute 21,97km in 2Std. und 5Min. tapfer durchgelaufen. Frau über glücklich.
Nur die 5Min. nerven sie. Wollte unter 2Std. bleiben. Und ein schlechtes gewissen das der Mann nicht radeln konnte. Also, alles Top.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2013)

respekt,,21 km in 2 stunden,,,,,ohne fahrrad..hammer..


----------



## rigger (21. April 2013)

Nä watt war datt ein schöner Tach heute!! War zwar nach der hälfte schon platt aber ging halt nicht mehr mit der schulter und nicht vorhandener Fitness... 

Vielen Dank für eure Bewirtung und den schönen Tag!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. April 2013)

Video kommt gleich. Aber handelt nur von Bier, Rennradfahrer und Würstchen. Also nicht enttäuscht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (21. April 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27901


----------



## rigger (21. April 2013)




----------



## chrisxrossi (21. April 2013)

nur für Dich Baby


----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2013)

ein sau geiler tach
bikes, bratwurst und bier

vielen dank dafür an die gastgeber und trailguides!!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (21. April 2013)

..und ein geiles video


----------



## Dämon__ (21. April 2013)

ach war datt schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (21. April 2013)

Jup,war heute ein echt genialer Tag mit euch!!! Hat einfach alles gestimmt, ein Tag im Bike-Himmel mit Teufelskerlen und Teufelsbräuten 

Wir hoffen ihr kommt uns mal wieder besuchen...dann zeigen wir euch auch den Lift 

  @Chris
Top-Video!! Bewegte Bilder drücken Emotionen aus die hier nicht in Worte zu fassen sind...alles auf den Punkt....äh Bratwurst gebracht!

Hope to see you all soon!!!!

Die M&Ms


----------



## Der Cherusker (22. April 2013)

Schönes Ding heute, nochmal Danke an die Gastgeber. Super Tour, schöner Tag, bis auf den Krampf der mich 5 Minuten vor meinen Auto wie ein Deppen aussehen lies.


----------



## Ketta (22. April 2013)

ne wat war dat schön gestern, wurd ja schon alles gesagt, tolle truppe, geile trails, bestes wetter, hätte nich besser sein können, gerne wieder


----------



## ricobra50 (22. April 2013)

Das war echt Schön,Vielen Dank an die Gastgeber!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (22. April 2013)

na da hattet ihr wohl´n schönen sonntag. prima.
rigger du auch?

bild 26 - du allein im wald - total glücklich siehst du da aus



ah
und dieser tisch im wald...
den haben die gastgeber vorbereitet???

wow!


----------



## enduro pro (22. April 2013)

Und ob Wir wieder kommen...... das ist ne Drohung bei so einem Tag und den Gastgebern keine Frage.....

Chris, geiles Video.......


----------



## rigger (22. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> na da hattet ihr wohl´n schönen sonntag. prima.
> rigger du auch?
> 
> bild 26 - du allein im wald - total glücklich siehst du aus.



ja,war total super tag, hab mich nach 2 std allerdings abgesetzt da ich es mit der schulter nicht uebertreiben wollte und es mit der fitness auch.nich so gut ist. 

Die beiden haben aber ne super bequeme couch!


Wie sieht es denn bei euch mit dem 1. Mai aus? Otze, otzes cousin und meine wenigkeit wollten wohl nen park unsicher machen, hat sonst noch einer bock? Willingen, Winterberg oder warstein ist egal.


----------



## jojo2 (22. April 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Die beiden haben aber ne super bequeme couch!



interessant
wir beide wissen, was wirklich wichtig ist.
welches modell?



kommenden sonntag bin ich in winterberg
(eröffnungswochenende) und hol auch wieder nele ab, 
die ist ab samstag da
am 01.05. bin ich wohl in willingen - aurumtreffen


und wenn du jetzt sagst:
da hast du dir aber die vollsten tage des jahres ausgesucht
und wirst die meiste zeit am lift stehen
dann hast du sicherlich recht
aber: was willse machen?


----------



## Herminator123 (22. April 2013)

auch ein Prima von mir an die Gastgeber und die Fotografen !


----------



## herby-hancoc (22. April 2013)

Am Samstag findet auf der Dirtbahn in Ibb ein 1 Hilfe kurs für MTB statt! Es kommt ein Notarzt vom Klinikum . Ihr seid alle dazu eingeladen.Wer also lust hat kann gerne vorbei schauen kostet nix und ist bestimmt ganz intersant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. April 2013)

dirter retten ??? ach nööö ...ich rette erst ab 140mm..


----------



## enduro pro (22. April 2013)

du bist böseeeeeeeee.........


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. April 2013)

ich bin nicht nett,, will ja auch ein bad boy sein...

@fb
hö ma,,bisse heute an mich vobei und tuse nich ma winken tun..nächse ma krisse wat an zappadeus...


----------



## Der Cherusker (22. April 2013)

Iiicccchhh tue Leute grüßen die ich mag!!!


----------



## diddie40 (22. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> dirter retten ??? ach nööö ...ich rette erst ab 140mm..


 
du konntest ja auch den fb nicht retten, da hilft wohl auch kein kurs mit den dirtern


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Die beiden haben aber ne super bequeme couch!
> 
> 
> Wie sieht es denn bei euch mit dem 1. Mai aus? Otze, otzes cousin und meine wenigkeit wollten wohl nen park unsicher machen, hat sonst noch einer bock? Willingen, Winterberg oder warstein ist egal.



das hier sieht aus wie geschaffen für 
rekonvaleszente
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27943




rigger schrieb:


> ich brauch aber ne super bequeme couch!



rigger die wird´s da in diesem jahr auch geben


----------



## kleinOtze (23. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> dirter retten ??? ach nööö ...ich rette erst ab 140mm..




mist ... aus Erfahrung kann ich das bestätigen  hätte ich in Willingen nur 140mm, wäre der tb auf sein Rad gestiegen und hätte mich verrecken lassen 

@tb ... oder wolltest du nur mal günstig nach Brilon fahren???


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2013)

aber zum glück bist du größer

als du 5 minuten lang bewußtlos auf der strecke lagst
hat dich der tb mit mund- zu mund-beatmung wiederbelebt






was in eigener sache:
am 09.05 bring ich jemanden nach witten
ich hab dann den ganzen tag zur freien verfügung 
und kann fahrrad fahren.

wo tu ich das am besten in der nähe von witten?
hat da jemand einen hinweis für mich?


----------



## rigger (23. April 2013)

Ist ja sehr geil geworden dort Jojo!!

Wäre für den 1. Mai ne reise wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was in eigener sache:
> am 09.05 bring ich jemanden nach witten
> ich hab dann den ganzen tag zur freien verfügung
> und kann fahrrad fahren.
> ...



ich fühle mich irgendwie angesprochen..., da ich den Tag frei habe...

Wir sollten reden (ausser Saskia und ich entschließen uns dazu das lange Wochenende nach Stromberg oder sowas zu fahren)!


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Wir sollten reden



neben auf der couch liegen
eine meiner lieblingsbeschäftigungen
am liebsten:
auf der couch liegen und reden
und musik hören und videos gucken


ich wollt dich nicht direkt ansprechen
kann dich ja nich ständig belästigen
aber ich kann auch nicht den ...   fragen,
ey, was mach ich in oder in der nähe von witten


also du merkst schon:
wir müssen reden


oh mann ich kann nich kurz


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> neben auf der couch liegen
> eine meiner lieblingsbeschäftigungen
> am liebsten:
> auf der couch liegen und reden
> ...





Ach Jojo, ich freu mich schon dich zu treffen! Dann machen wir mal schöööön den Ruhrpott unsicher oder wenn du hier in der Nähe bist, können wir auch hier eine nette Runde fahren und bei gutem Wetter am Ende irgendwo einkehren. Oder Pumptrack fahren oder oder oder...


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2013)

jajaja!


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2013)

reihenfolge überlass ich euch

... wenn ihr nicht nach stromberg fahrt...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. April 2013)

Na super! So machen wir das. Dann haben wir das doch schonmal geklärt! Willste denn lieber eine Tour mit den trailperlen oder besser sowas wie den kohlensiepen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2013)

das kleine mädchen kommt mit und ist für alles offen
für ne tour würde sie auf mein jimbo umsteigen
kohlensiepen wär genauso gut
ich kenn ja leider noch gar nix im pott 
und bin deshalb auf alles heiß


(vergessen zu erwähnen:
gegen halb 7 - oder so -  müsste ich die mutter von dem kleinen mädchen 
wieder aus witten abholen)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. April 2013)

Na das ist doch klasse. Dann lass doch das kleine Mädchen entscheiden ob sie Bock auf eine Tour hat oder die schönsten Trails der Region gezeigt bekommen möchte. Eine Duschmarke kann ich euch auch anbieten


----------



## Der Cherusker (23. April 2013)

Moi, Betreff: Endurorennen Willingen, suche ernsthafte Zeugen die bestätigen können das ich während unser Gelage in der Almhütte mein Einverständnis zu diesen Rennen gegeben habe! Sehe ich das richtig das man sich nur die Kombi Willingen/Riva für 90 Ocken anmelden kann!!! Ich glaub die spinnen die.......


----------



## herby-hancoc (23. April 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Moi, Betreff: Endurorennen Willingen, suche ernsthafte Zeugen die bestätigen können das ich während unser Gelage in der Almhütte mein Einverständnis zu diesen Rennen gegeben habe! Sehe ich das richtig das man sich nur die Kombi Willingen/Riva für 90 Ocken anmelden kann!!! Ich glaub die spinnen die.......


 
Wer ist deiner meinung nach ersthaft?


----------



## Ketta (23. April 2013)

cherusker,

ich bin ZEUGE

Anmeldung hier: http://www.enduroseries.net/index.php?lang=de

zuerst registrieren, dann bei willingen auf login und anmelden, kostet 41,75 euronen

los, meld dich an...


----------



## rigger (23. April 2013)

Ich kann das,auch bezeugen!


----------



## scott-bussi (23. April 2013)

Ich bezeuge das natürlich auch!!

(worum geht´s?)


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2013)

zeuge,,,,,,,ich bin zeuge,,,,,,ja ja,,,der teufel hat den schnaps gemacht,,,,,da wird die ketta uns den arsch versohlen,,,,,,egal,,
,,stirb wie ein mann,,,melde dich an...


----------



## Ketta (23. April 2013)

tb, du steht noch gar nicht auf der startliste, du meldest dich bestimmt grad an, oder???


----------



## Ketta (23. April 2013)

ah, cherusker sitzt auch am PC, meldet sich auch gerade an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (23. April 2013)

das wird ein spaß, ik froi mir schon


----------



## rigger (23. April 2013)

Jaja das maikaeferflugbenzin....


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2013)

reserviert habe ich schon,,,nur paypal läuft nicht,,,,habe ich mir gedacht,,meinem computer fuzzi haben böse menschen mal richtig kohle per paypal abgezockt,,der ist seit dem sehr allergisch und hat solche sachen gesperrt... habe eine mail an den veranstalter geschrieben ob auch überweisung möglich ist..so wie früher..


----------



## Ketta (23. April 2013)

tb, ich würd ja für dich bezahlen, aber ich glaub, dass geht nicht...


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2013)

ich warte mal ab ob auch eine überweisung möglich ist,,wenn nicht muß ich mir paypal irgendwie freischalten..


----------



## kleinOtze (24. April 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Moi, Betreff: Endurorennen Willingen, suche ernsthafte Zeugen die bestätigen können das ich während unser Gelage in der Almhütte mein Einverständnis zu diesen Rennen gegeben habe! Sehe ich das richtig das man sich nur die Kombi Willingen/Riva für 90 Ocken anmelden kann!!! Ich glaub die spinnen die.......



Zeuge!

und ich war nüchtern!


----------



## kleinOtze (24. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aber zum glück bist du größer
> 
> als du 5 minuten lang bewußtlos auf der strecke lagst
> hat dich der tb mit mund- zu mund-beatmung wiederbelebt




:kotz: ... ah, daher der Mundgulli am nächsten Tag...


----------



## Der Cherusker (24. April 2013)

Moin, ich habs versucht, habe mich angemeldet eine Email bekommen,wo ich meinen Account aktivieren sollte durch einen klick auf einen Link in der Email, Link in der Email nicht aktivert nun weiß ich nicht weiter und habe keinen bock mehr Stunden am PC zu verbringen, bin leider Raus!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. April 2013)

lass auch lieber sein fb,,,dass ist nichts für pussy`s,,,,reicht wenn du mir im ziel ein dickes küßchen gibst, dann grillst und immer für kaltes bier sorgst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (24. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> lass auch lieber sein fb,,,dass ist nichts für pussy`s,,,,reicht wenn du mir im ziel ein dickes küßchen gibst, dann grillst und immer für kaltes bier sorgst..


Na warte ich habe noch nicht aufgegeben das klappt noch und werde ich dir den Arsch aufreisen!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. April 2013)

das will ich hören fb,,,zeig es mir,,zeig es dir,,zeig es allen...kooooommm süßer,,


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. April 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Na warte ich habe noch nicht aufgegeben das klappt noch und werde ich dir den Arsch aufreisen!!!


Gute und schlechte Nachricht, habe mit telefonischer Hilfe( ich Kann das gar nicht Glauben, vom TB!!! ) mein Account eröffnet, schlechte Nachricht Event ist vollBin aber auf der Warteliste,falls jemand absagt.


----------



## jojo2 (25. April 2013)

herby
bis online? nich arbeiten?




hasse gesehen?


----------



## herby-hancoc (25. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> herby
> bis online? nich arbeiten?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann ja nicht immer Arbeiten!
Was soll ich gesehen haben?


----------



## jojo2 (25. April 2013)

ich schick dir ne pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (25. April 2013)

jo herby stimmt
saison fängt erst an

sonntag bin ich in warstein
nele natürlich in winterberg
wo seid ihr?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Gute und schlechte Nachricht, habe mit telefonischer Hilfe( ich Kann das gar nicht Glauben, vom TB!!! ) mein Account eröffnet, schlechte Nachricht Event ist vollBin aber auf der Warteliste,falls jemand absagt.




gute nachrichten fb,,beim junior-cup sind noch startplätze frei,,
http://willingen.bike-festival.de/de/festival/scott-junior-trophy.html,
da wirst du wahrscheinlich zwar auch letzter aber dabei sein ist alles,,,,der laktattest von heute ist auch schon ausgewertet,,,,
wieder gute nachrichten,,,über 50% leistungszuwachs gegenüber sonntag,,wert liegt bei 0,00003,,,,,,mach weiter so,,,


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> warstein


Aha!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2013)

take on me


----------



## scott-bussi (26. April 2013)

Willingen


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. April 2013)

?


----------



## scott-bussi (26. April 2013)

@TB



jojo2 schrieb:


> sonntag bin ich in warstein
> nele natürlich in winterberg
> wo seid ihr?



Willingen!


----------



## jojo2 (26. April 2013)

soso willingen
auch nicht schlecht

  @schulte69
falls ihr in winterberg seid und nele seht
klärt das mal mit der mit dem 09.05.
die is so unentschlossen, was sie will


----------



## schlabberkette (26. April 2013)

also 
wir sind dann mal wech
erstmal in treuchtlingen endurofahen
danach zwei wochen irgendwo rumcruisen

fb
ich drück dir und uns die daumen,
dass du von der warteliste nachrückst 

tb alias athletico teutonia
du wirst deine anmeldung bestimmt nicht bereuen  

euch viel spass in willi, wibe,w-tal oder sonstwo


----------



## jojo2 (26. April 2013)

auch so!!



berichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @schulte69
> falls ihr in winterberg seid und nele seht
> klärt das mal mit der mit dem 09.05.
> die is so unentschlossen, was sie will



Moin!

Saskia hat Nele auch angeschrieben, sowiet ich weiss. Nun hat sie noch eine Option mehr 

Wenn meine Rüsselseuche am Sonntag weg ist, dann würden wir vermutlich auch nach Warstein fahren. Willingen und Winterberg sind für mich auf jeden Falls raus. Da stehste vermutlich mehr in der Schlange als aufm Rad.


----------



## Chefkocher (26. April 2013)

Viel Erfolg in Treuchtlingen und vor allem gaaaanz viel spass in im Sonstwo ;-)

Wir haben ja dieses WE den Harz gebucht, kämpfen aber gerade noch mit der Wettervorhersage, den Samstag werden wir wetter- bzw. biketechnisch schon vergessen können...
Entscheidung ob und überhaupt usw. ist noch nicht endgültig getroffen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. April 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> also
> wir sind dann mal wech
> erstmal in treuchtlingen endurofahen
> danach zwei wochen irgendwo rumcruisen
> ...



Moin!

Schön, dass ihr dann mal wech seid! Gute Fahrt und viel Spaß. Wenn ihr schon da unten im Süden seid, dann denkt doch mal über Bischoffsmais nach. Der geilste Park wo gibt 

Bis bald


----------



## enduro pro (26. April 2013)

Schlabberketten viel Glück und spass.....wenn alles klappt bis in knapp 2 Wochen in lac blanc...ich geb mein bestes die Mitstreiter zu motivieren


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. April 2013)

jau schlabbers,, fahrt ruhig ,,nach tussymais,,und  tuntenlingen,,,oder wie diese ganzen wellnesstempel alle heißen,,rocky balboa hat damals den gleichen fehler gemacht,,,ich bleibe hier,,,in einem der härtesten bikereviere der welt,,,nur wer hier überlebt hat in willingen eine chance..

am sonntag um 11°° jemand bock auf biken ??? aber gaaanz laangsaaam..


----------



## enduro pro (26. April 2013)

Ich....aber nur laaaaaaangsam.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. April 2013)

sonntag von

                   11:00 - 11:12  150 liegestütz
                   11:13 - 11:23  200 sit ups
                   11:24 - 12:30  44 km mit 1890 hm
                   12:31 - 14:00   5,0 liter bier an der almhütte

lerne leiden ohne zu klagen


----------



## Dämon__ (26. April 2013)

ich habe das mal für dich korrigiert  

                   11:00 - 11:12  1,5 liegestütz
                   11:13 - 11:23  0,2 sit ups
                   11:24 - 12:30  44 km mit 189 hm
                   12:31 - 14:00   50 liter bier an der almhütte


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. April 2013)

danke dämon,,,es sollte natürlich 50 und nicht 5,0 heißen....wegen einem komma ist schon mancher ins koma gefallen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. April 2013)

das is hier grad so wie auf dem balkon von der muppetshow
tb hasse das benutzerbild mit den beiden aufm balkon noch?

so feierabend
essen 
radfahren

und ihr ketten
spicak! nach b´mais


----------



## jojo2 (26. April 2013)

ach jetzt will ich es doch wissen
ihr da auf´m balkon
wie findet ihr das?
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27996/hd?qc=hd


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. April 2013)

*Statler* : "Das war wirklich mal was zum Lachen!"
*Waldorf*: "Ja, das ist echt komisch gewesen!"
*Statler*: "Was glaubst Du - ob das beabsichtigt war?"

endlich mal kein gopro helm-lenker-gabel und weiß der geier video...

vielleicht liegt es aber auch an meinem trauma....ich spreche nicht gern darüber,,aber,,,aber ich,,ich habe jetzt schon angst vor dem ersten gopro-video vom freeride in willingen....jetzt ist es raus...


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2013)

tb 
pass auf, was du sagst
andres, karstens, niels, pascals videos sind gopro videos
und die sind super!

ich hab keine gopro mehr
das ist der grund, warum ich keine gopro videos mache

für skandinavien habe ich ja jetzt meinen camcopter
und eine gopro (black)


gopro is lustig
ich erinnere dich immer wieder gern
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23163611"]aus der reihe: gruesse aus dem gestern on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. April 2013)

der enduro pro hat heute geburtstag,,,,,herzlichen glückwunsch enduro,,,stell schon mal das bier kalt,,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. April 2013)

jau jojo,,,nicht die qualität der videos ist gemeint , sondern das 98 % der videos immer den gleichen blick auf strecke xy geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2013)

tb jetzt wirst du mir zu ernst

hellau enduro!
und lass es dir heute gut gehen!
pass auf dein bier auf


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. April 2013)

@_jojo_
ein trauma sollte man ernst nehmen...
 @_Enduro_
hör nicht auf jojo


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2013)

enduro
vertrau mir

verlasse deinen arbeitsplatz
fahr nach hause
stell das bierkalt
geh zur tür
lächle


viel spass


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2013)

tb @jojo2




der arme echte @jojo
grüße wieder mal von mir!

running gag


----------



## herby-hancoc (27. April 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der enduro pro hat heute geburtstag,,,,,herzlichen glückwunsch enduro,,,stell schon mal das bier kalt,,,


 
Dito !!! 
Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch !!


----------



## rigger (27. April 2013)

Alles gute enduro!!


----------



## scott-bussi (27. April 2013)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Enduro!!

Heute Abend   

Goil!


----------



## diddie40 (27. April 2013)

Glückwunsch und alles Gute


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. April 2013)

treffe mich um 13°° mit dem fb im bocketal,,,,jemand dabei???


----------



## Totoxl (27. April 2013)

Dem Enduro das Beste zum Feste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (27. April 2013)

enduro alles gute!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. April 2013)

Oh enduro, alles gute zum 32. Geburtstag! Schöne Grüße aus Wuppertal


----------



## scott-bussi (27. April 2013)

32ster 

Hat er euch das etwa erzählt

Das hätte er wohl gerne

Der ist doch mindestens 33!!!


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2013)

das ist euer ernst oder?

enduro du könntest mein sohn sein

komm an meine brust!
lass dich lieb haben


----------



## enduro pro (27. April 2013)

Danke für die Blumen.....33  lang ist's her  aber fühle mich eher wie 28


----------



## scott-bussi (27. April 2013)

oh je, er kann eine 2 nicht von einer 4 unterscheiden ...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. April 2013)

Alles gute zum B-Day Christoph....kann leider heute Abend nicht,aber den umtrunk hohlen wir nach.MFG


----------



## kleinOtze (27. April 2013)

Happy Birthday Endorooooo


----------



## schlabberkette (27. April 2013)

hey enduro
alles gute zum endurotag
nur für dich sind wir heute enduro gefahren
end-uro-geil war's
morgen feiern wir weiter enduro
lass dich feiern!!!
grüße von den ketten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (27. April 2013)

Alles Gude Christoph ! Möge die Macht noch lange mit Dir sein.
Ist 42 nicht eh der Schlüssel zum Leben, Universum und dem ganzen Rest ?


----------



## Chefkocher (27. April 2013)

Herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße aus dem Harz!!!! Lass dich ordentlich feiern !!! Bis bald!!!
Chefkoch & Mary


----------



## Richie_Gecko (27. April 2013)

Happy Birthday Enduro! Feier ordentlich!!!

Grüße aus dem Harz (auch von Karina)!


----------



## Dämon__ (27. April 2013)

Und noch ein Glückwunsch aus dem Saarland


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2013)

oh enduro
ich hab dich lieb
wie lieb ich dich hab merkst du jetzt:

ich komme heute abend nich
ich muss noch zu viel tun und morgen steht ja warstein 
auf dem programm. da darf ich vorher nich so viel sprudel trinken

sonst muss ich doch morgen immer pippi



winterberg war heute kalt, nass, matschig und leer


----------



## Chefkocher (27. April 2013)

Wir (Mary, Karry, Lars und ich) wollen Mittwoch (1. Mai) nach Warstein, Willingen macht wenig Sinn bei der zu erwartenden Masse an Saufnasen. Soweit wir mitbekommen, wollen Rigger und KleinOtze auch da sein, wer noch?

Grüße aus dem matschigen und kaltem Harz....egal die Trails rocken auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (28. April 2013)

@Chefkocher ... mein Neffe und ein Azubi von uns kommen auch mit, somit sind wir schon 8  "a mortz gaudi"


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. April 2013)

Bin für Heute raus. Viel Spaß den anderen!!


----------



## diddie40 (28. April 2013)

@ricobra50 :
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/159004-rock-shox-lyrik-coil-1-5-170mm-missioncontrol-dh-neu


----------



## ricobra50 (28. April 2013)

Christoph- Herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße aus Hindeloopen


----------



## schlabberkette (28. April 2013)

willingen, winterberg, warstein.. wer war wo und wie war's? 
wir wollen heldengeschichten hören! 
grüße aus heidelberg


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. April 2013)

Nabend Schlabbers,

also wir waren in Waaaarstein und es waaar mal wieder richtig nett. Ganz ungewohnt, dass man so Häuser am Straßenrand sehen kann... und die Hand vor Augen. Heute waren auch mal viele bunte Menschen da und nicht nur braun gekleidete (nicht verwechseln bitte). Also der Jojo war mit seiner netten Familie da! Ausser Nele..., die musste Heldengeschichten in Winterberg schreiben, hörte ich.

Saskia hat auch wieder Heldentaten vollbracht. Ich habe meine Arbeit abgeliefert und bin immer rauf und runter gefahren.

Und jetzt bin ich sehr müde und gehe schlafen

Gute Nacht!


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2013)

wo ist mein 40 zeilentext von heute nacht??
egal

ihr ketten wie war´s für euch in treuchtlingen?


----------



## schlabberkette (29. April 2013)

echt? es gibt häuser in warstein und bunte menschen? dann muss ich da auch nochmal hin!!

treuchtlingen war unbeschreiblich!
die trails waren schon im training schwer, aber im renntempo bei etwas nässe richtig tricky und anspruchsvoll! 
ketta hat trotz 2,5 ganzkörperbodenkontakte lediglich 27 profibikerinnen vor sich gelassen
bei mir haben sich ca 21 alte säcke vorgedrängelt
super organisation, viel prominenz, glück mit dem wetter gehabt!
wir hatten mächtig spaß!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2013)

klasse!
und sauber und glückwunsch!
(dafür hab ihr beide ja auch richtig trainiert vor dieser saison
nun kriegt ihr die belohnungen)

2,5 mal gestürzt - wow das heißt mindestens zwei mal wieder aufgestanden!
klasse! weiter so!

viel spass auf der borderline


----------



## Chefkocher (29. April 2013)

Hey Chains, Grats zum Ergebnis, hört sich nach mächtig Spaß an, genießt den Rest eures Urlaubs. 
Wir waren im Harz. Samstag Einrollrunde rund um Hahnenklee bei Dauerregen. Dann gestern geniale Ganztagestour bei trockenem und sonnigem Wetter und herrlich schmierigen aber absolut genialen Trails....immer und immer wieder, wie lieben den Harz!!!
Wolfswarte, Butterstieg, Magdeburger Weg, Märchenweg, Pionierweg....alles war dabei. Die eh schon sehr technischen trails hatten bei Nässe noch einen ganz besonderen Charme. Mary und ich diesmsl ohne fullbody-earthkontact, Lars und insbesondere Karry waren die Helden des Front- and Sideflips ;-)

Wir freuen uns, dass es schon übermorgen in Warstein weitergeht !!!

Bis denen
M&M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (29. April 2013)

Super, dann habt ihr die Teutonen ja würdig vertreten!
Ich sach nur Boot-Camp Pfalz!!!
Da wurde der Grundstein für solche Leistungen gelegt. Hätten wir euch nicht so die Berge hoch und runter gejagt, wer weiß wo ihr im hinteren Feld gelandet wärt!
Und Ketta hat das extra Sturztraining mit SXcruiser scheinbar auch gut verinnerlicht. Also alles richtig gemacht!! 
Weiter so und weterhin viel Spaß.

Apropos Spaß:
hatten wir gestern in Willingen auch!!


----------



## schlabberkette (29. April 2013)

ahh, ich sehe grad:
doch nur 26ster 
trotzdem geil

vielen dank für eure unterstützung und trainingscamps!!!

schön zu hören dass ihr am wochenende auch richtig spass hattet!!!!


----------



## brcrew (29. April 2013)

glückwunsch zu dem super platz!


----------



## rigger (29. April 2013)

Das hat dann ja gut geklappt bei den ketten! 

Ich freu mich auch schon wie ein schnitzel auf mittwoch! Die machen um zehn auf. Das wird ein geiler tag!  Sollen wir noch nen grill mitbringen?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. April 2013)

Moin zusammen!
 @schlabberkette: Sehr schön! Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat und Andrea ist hoffentlich heile geblieben? Heidelberg..., das ist bestimmt auch geilo! Die entsprechenden Videos von diesem Propain Teamfahrer und Radde kennste ja bestimmt?!

Mal eine Frage an die Ex Kona Operator Fahrer, bzw. an die, die schon mehrere DHler besaßen:
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Operator ein ewig langer Geradeaushobel ist. Wenn ich damit so Standartstrecken hier im Wald fahre, habe ich als Vergleich mal die tage gemacht, dann kommt mir mein Last superwendig und trotzdem schluckfreudig vor. Klar, der Vergleich hinkt etwas aber es gibt ja auch wendige DHler.

Meine Frage: Kann man das Cockpit etwas dahingehend verändern, dass man das Rad kompakter bekommt oder ist das Operator einfach so?
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finds insgesamt gut aber weiss noch nicht so ganz, was ich davon halten soll. Ist ja ok, wenn ichs dann hauptsächlich bei so Strecken wie Willingen usw fahre aber manchmal kommts mir halt so vor, als wenn ich mich immer zu weit hinten aufm Rad befinde und mich eher daran festhalte, als es zu steuern...


----------



## diddie40 (29. April 2013)

sehr kurzen vorbau und lenker eventuell tiefer


----------



## schlabberkette (29. April 2013)

schulte
den 2m-mann ist das rad zu lang 
stell dich einfach mal zentral übers rad, dann musste dich nicht so am lenker festhalten 
ansonsten hilft nur kettenstreben abschneiden


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. April 2013)

stimmt, klingt doof, ist aber so.

Gibts vielleicht noch jemanden mit einem WERTVOLLEN Tip? Ausser hier Fahrtechnik Tips..., naja..., lassen wir das! 

Und an Ketten schnibbel ich nicht rum!


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2013)

andre komm
leg einen nach
hab grad mittag und wart darauf, 
endlich meinen telekom anschluß einrichten zu können
dann bin ich bestimmt erstmal 5 tage offline

also komm leg nach
ich brauch noch etwas spass vorher

und:
müsst ihr euch erholen vom wochenende, oder warum bist du nicht auf´m rad???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (29. April 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> sehr kurzen vorbau und lenker eventuell tiefer



Warum ein sehr kurzer Vorbau?? Er hat doch jetzt schon das Gefühl zu weit hinten zu sitzen.
Lenker tiefer o.k. und evtl. einen der nicht so nach hinten gekröpft ist.


----------



## diddie40 (29. April 2013)

naja, träges lenkverhalten durch flache winkel und breitem lenker kann man durch einen kurzen vorbau etwas kompensieren. trotzdem kann man ja seinen körper mehr über den lenker bringen.


----------



## diddie40 (29. April 2013)

der rest ist Fahrtechnik, je tiefer ich das rad in die kurve drücke je kleiner der radius bei gleichem lenkeinschlag


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. April 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> stell dich einfach mal zentral übers rad, dann musste dich nicht so am lenker festhalten


Ums nochmal ohne Wut aufzugreifen  : Wird vermutlich mit einer Gründe sein. Ich hab da gestern usw  auch extra nochmal drauf geachtet, denn diese Vermutung hatte ich auch, nachdem ich ein kleines Video von mir sah. Fühlt sich aber auch nicht wirklich besser an.



jojo2 schrieb:


> andre komm
> leg einen nach
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ich warte auch darauf, dass er einen nachlegt...

Und die Frage, hab ich mir auch gestellt 


diddie40 schrieb:


> sehr kurzen vorbau und lenker eventuell tiefer


Hab einen 50er Vorbau (glaube ich) und der Lenker ist schon recht tief (12 mm)

Ich vermute auch, dass es die Umgewöhnung von den beiden Rädern ist und man hat ja auch diverse Vorteile bei so nem Dickschiff, denn bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten läufts ja gut.
Ich werde mal weiterhin an meiner Stehposition arbeiten und es weiter verfolgen.

Danke an euch!


----------



## schlabberkette (29. April 2013)

oder anstatt das rad mit fahrtechnik in die kurve drücken zu müssen, einfach ne 120er gabel einbauen, dann ändert sich auch der radius und du kannst die arme lang lassen  

jojo
andrea ruht sich auf ihren lorbeeren aus und ich traue mich nicht alleine in den wald...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. April 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> oder anstatt das rad mit fahrtechnik in die kurve drücken zu müssen, einfach ne 120er gabel einbauen, dann ändert sich auch der radius und du kannst die arme lang lassen





Meine affenartigen Arme geben diese Möglichkeit her! Danke! 

Fühlt sich die 120er Gabel nicht etwas unharmonisch an? Bekomme ich da meine Code dran? Und: Hat noch jemand einen 150er Vorbau, das wollte ich auch mal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (29. April 2013)

50-ger finde ich für einen downhiller lang. vielleicht hast du mal die Möglichkeit einen 35mm oder 40mm vorbau zu testen.


----------



## rigger (29. April 2013)

oder nen Directmount?


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2013)

was sagen die daten zu dem operator?
das rad sieht so elend lang  - für einen zwerg wie mich
aber ist das wirklich so viel länger als z.b. so´n aurum in xl 
(oder was für ne größe da herangezogen werden muss)


und dennoch: karsten ich bin ja zwischendurch hinter dir hergefahren
und fand das dann ziemlich erstaunlich wie flüssig du mit dem langen teil 
über die tables rüber gekommen bist

vielleicht ist deine gabel zu weich eingestellt
und du gehst automatisch bei steilstücken nach hinten, 
damit du nicht zu weit nach vorne kommst, 
wenn die so tief eintaucht...

ich würd erstmal einiges probieren


und das herb dh auch


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. April 2013)

montiert ist zur Zeit der hier in 45 mm Einstellung..., nach einem anderen Vorbau wollte ich eh mal schauen, wäre eine Option

http://www.stif.co.uk/mtb/product/funn-rsx-31-8mm-direct-mount-stem/3963


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was sagen die daten zu dem operator?
> das rad sieht so elend lang  - für einen zwerg wie mich
> aber ist das wirklich so viel länger als z.b. so´n aurum in xl
> (oder was für ne größe da herangezogen werden muss)
> ...



Du kannst wirklich das, was du gestern nachmittag deinem Sohn sagtest...  Naja, für deinen Beruf ja ganz hilfreich, dann kannste Ferndiagnosen ohne Mimik und Gestik anbieten.

Erstmal danke für die Blumen was meine katzenartigen Bewegungen angeht 

Die Daten sind, im Vergleich zu einem HERB DH (wie kommst du nur darauf, dass ich das ausprobieren sollte...) habe ich heute Morgen mal verglichen, weil mich das auch interessierte. Die Gesamtlänge ist fast auf den Milimeter gleich, das Kona sieht nut tatsächlich immer so ewig lang und flach aus.

Ganz schlecht ist auch tatsächlich die Streckenwahl für das Teil. Dieses Dickschiff fahre ich in Warstein nicht nochmal, das ist auch klar. So Sachen wie Malmedy oder Willingen sind da schon eundeutig besser. Viel bin ich bei trockenen Streckenverhältnissen ja auch noch nicht gefahren. Aber man macht sich ja schon Gedanken und wenn ich das Trek Scratch mit dem Last vergleiche, dann hat das Scratch für mich so in ziemlich allen Punkten die Nase vorn. Sind ja manchmal nur Kleinigkeiten, die entscheiden


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ferndiagnosen



meine andere spezialität ist 
fernwartung,  oder auch remote control genannt



guck dir den enduro an
ich denke, das hat bei dem auch funktioniert

ich sachte noch zu ihm 
..lächle
der hat bestimmt gelächelt
als er am samstag zuhause besuch bekam



remote control


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2013)

so
eine minute hab ich noch
wo ist beim whip der drehpunkt?
im oberen drittel vom oberrohr?
danke schon mal für eure antworten


----------



## scott-bussi (29. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> so
> eine minute hab ich noch
> wo ist beim whip der drehpunkt?
> im oberen drittel vom oberrohr?
> danke schon mal für eure antworten



Kommt drauf an ob es ein Back-Whip oder ein Front-Whip ist.
Beim Double-Whip wird´s noch komplizierter!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. April 2013)

@schlabberkette:

Habe gerade nochmals die Results gecheckt. Da sag ich doch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum echt guten Ergebnis! War mir eben so garnicht bewusst.


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob es ein Back-Whip oder ein Front-Whip ist.
> Beim Double-Whip wird´s noch komplizierter!



wenn ich dich nicht hätte

ich mach´s einfach so
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26870539"]Whip Off Worlds on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2013)

schade, dass du mir nicht wirklich weiter helfen konntest

bei meiner logik würde ein knickscharnier im oberrohr reichen,
aber wenn ich deine variante nehme,
wird´s kompliziert


----------



## rigger (29. April 2013)

Ich wuede mal zum fahrtechnikkurs raten, moechte ich auch noch machen. Da koennen die einem auch noch viel beibringen.


----------



## Totoxl (29. April 2013)

So @schulte69
jetzt mischt Toto auch noch mit  Ich weiß nicht ob es dir etwas nützt, aber du solltest mal den Reach und Stack der Räder vergleichen. Der Radstand ist da nicht das zu vergleichende Maß.
Dein Last hat ein Reach von 449mm und dein Kona 17.9"=455mm
Beim Stack sieht es so aus. Last ??? (schei$e da steht nichts) und beim Kona 592
Auch die Kettenstreben Länge ist nicht unwichtig. Last 426mm / Kona 426mm
Und dann sieht man ganz klar woran es liegt.  
Die Räder sind von der Geo her sehr ähnlich, komisch das sie vom Feeling so sehr verschieden sind. Ok, der Radstand vom Kona ist 2,97 cm Länger.

Hier mein Fazit: Ich hätte dir gerne geholfen, kann es aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. April 2013)

@Totoxl, danke für deine Hilfe  
Wir sollten uns dieses Jahr aber wirklich mal kennenlernen!

Die Zahlen habe ich auch schon verglichen, wirklich geholfen haben sie mir nicht, denn du hast recht, die Werte sind ähnlich. Aber was sind schon Zahlen..., ich glaube es liegt daran, dass das Last ausm Ruhrpott kommt


----------



## Totoxl (29. April 2013)

Evtl. ist Warstein am 01.05 für uns eine Option. Wir müssen aufs Wetter achten, unser Junior soll ja nicht den ganzen Tag in der kleinen Hütte verbringen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. April 2013)




----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2013)

ey markus
ich weiß, was du auf meine anmerkung zu dem 
video sagen wirst:
"das hab alles ich ihr beigebracht"

cool 
endlich mal ein lehrer, der seinen schülern 
mehr beibringen kann als er selber vermag


markusscotti
meinen daumen hast du!



  @Chefkocher
wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab,
hattet ihr keine zeit für schulenberg
aber da müsst ihr mal hin
nette stimmung, kurze liftwartezeiten 
und ´ne saukurze liftfahrt - bist da zehnmal schneller oben als in hahnenklee
(is nämlich nich so hoch) und schöne strecken


----------



## Chefkocher (30. April 2013)

Hi Jojo,

jup, in anbetracht des eh knappen zeitkontingents war schulenberg 
leider nicht mehr drin. Eigentlich war es für Samstag geplant, bei Dauerregen haben wir es uns aber verkneifen müssen. Wollen aber unbedingt noch hin, werden dieses Jahr noch einige Male in den Harz fahren, da wird Schulenberg ganz oben auf der TopSpotliste stehen ;-)



jojo2 schrieb:


> ey markus
> ich weiß, was du auf meine anmerkung zu dem
> video sagen wirst:
> "das hab alles ich ihr beigebracht"
> ...


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. April 2013)

Moin, irgendwo für morgen noch eine Mitfahrgelegeheit frei, oder möchte noch jemand aus Ibbenbüren oder Umgebung auch nach Warstein oder anderen Park, könnte dann auch fahren, mir und 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. April 2013)

fb
ich kann dir wahrscheinlich nicht helfen,
fahr zwar durch ibbenbüren, muss aber erst nach winterberg, 
oder nach willingen und fahr dann wohl erst nach warstein, 
wo deine wahren freunde auf dich warten


und nun wieder zu mir:
ich wollte fotografieren lernen,
und hab schon ganz viel geld dafür ausgegeben,
aber nun will ich doch kein fotograf mehr werden

[ame="http://vimeo.com/63258091"]Joel Sartore, A photographer's life on Vimeo[/ame]

na gut, vielleicht doch


----------



## rigger (30. April 2013)

Feicel wollte nach warstein fb, dann wird das bei mir nicht so eng im bulli


----------



## jojo2 (30. April 2013)

na?
erkennt ihr den, der sich hier was traut?

super gemacht tb


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. April 2013)

ja danke jojo,,war eine menge arbeit bis ich den fb soweit hatte..


----------



## kleinOtze (1. Mai 2013)

War das geil ... Jojo2 DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!


----------



## jojo2 (1. Mai 2013)

das war geil heute
und winterberg zum abschluß war auch gut
paar mal steinfeld machen


kleinotze danke danke danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. Mai 2013)

Jo war echt geil Heute!!!

Danke jojo!!


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Mai 2013)

soviel dankbarkeit hier
entweder hat jojo euch einen ausgegeben oder hat er mit euch steinfeld geübt


----------



## rigger (1. Mai 2013)

Steinfeld und Wallride... 

Vid incoming!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (1. Mai 2013)

@schlabber ... Fahrtechnikkurs vom Feinsten ... schnippel grad was schnelles zusammen


----------



## rigger (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (2. Mai 2013)

So Fazit des gerstrigen Tages,Sarah war noch im Krankenhaus,Kapselabriss,Hand in Gips
2-3 Wochen pausen ;-((


----------



## rigger (2. Mai 2013)

Oh mist!! gute besserung!!


----------



## Chefkocher (2. Mai 2013)

Oh shit!!!!
Da war sie sowas von eisenhart, als Karsten Hand angelegt hat und was ist der Dank? Gips !! Tut uns echt wirklich leid. Bestell ihr mal bitte die allerbesten Genesungswünsche! Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn wir sie ganz bald wieder dabei hätten!




MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> So Fazit des gerstrigen Tages,Sarah war noch im Krankenhaus,Kapselabriss,Hand in Gips
> 2-3 Wochen pausen ;-((


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2013)

Ohhhh schaiXXe!!! Das ist natürlich saublöd!! 
Aber sehr tapfer, die Kleene!!!


----------



## brcrew (2. Mai 2013)

Auuuu.. bestell mal gute besserung. 
Ärgerlich sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (2. Mai 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> So Fazit des gerstrigen Tages,Sarah war noch im Krankenhaus,Kapselabriss,Hand in Gips
> 2-3 Wochen pausen ;-((



Das ist bitter, dann wirds wohl nichts mit Skifahren ... ist immer schwierig sowas vor Ort zu machen ... gut, dass ihr noch zum Krankenhaus gefahren seid! Es kann immer sein, dass beim "auskugeln" des Fingers Knochen absplittert...deshalb sollte man unbedingt immer nochmal zur Abklärung ins KH fahren.

Richte von mir gute Besserung aus!!!


----------



## jojo2 (2. Mai 2013)

oh je
war die gestürzt?

gute besserung!


----------



## rigger (2. Mai 2013)

Ja letzte abfahrt...


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2013)

Heute jemand im Teuto unterwegs??


----------



## Prezident (2. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen
Was geht denn am Samstag? Irgendwo Action angesagt?


----------



## rigger (2. Mai 2013)

Otze und ich wollen an Himmelfahrt Nachmittag ein kleines Sektionstraining im Teuto machen, hat sonst noch wer bock?


----------



## imfluss (2. Mai 2013)

SA/SO ist 1. Hilfe-Kurs - da bin ich raus. Falls ich nen Bike oder ne ~130er Gabel mit 15 mm Steckachse bekomm könnt ich morgen ne Runde drehen, meine ist im Service. Ansonsten bike ich erst nächste Woche wieder. Montag + Dienstag sieht das Wetter top aus, schön 20° mit Sonnenschein, ideal um durch den Teuto zu cruisen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2013)

sektionstraining im teuto ?? 
kommt mit nach lac blanc rigger + otze..... nur dort könnt ihr  unsterblich werden....dort liegt das walhalla der biker...


----------



## jojo2 (2. Mai 2013)

danke tb für das neue benutzerbildchen
das mit dem goldenen klo hab ich nämlich nicht verstanden
das hier mit deiner hütte versteh ich dagegen wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. Mai 2013)

Himmelfahrt hab ich leider nur nachmittags frei aber dann haben wir wenigstens den Teuto für uns wenn ihr alle in lac blanc seid.  (Wanderer ausgenommen)


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Mai 2013)

lac blanc? 
ihr wollt wirklich kommen?
ihr wollt wirklich unsterblich werden?
ihr wollt es wirklich wissen!!
cool, wir freuen uns auf euch 

hier in heidelberg ist es übrigens auch erschreckend geil, unglaubliche trails ziehen die berge runter, hammer! okay, bergauf geht's auch ordentlich, aber dafür wird man bergab fürstlich entlohnt!

gute besserung an die verletzte!!!
*


----------



## Totoxl (2. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wer Sarah ist, aber von meiner Seite auch beste Genesungswünsche.
Ist Himmelfahrt nicht WiBe?


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2013)

jau wir kommen,,der enduro,,der fb und icke,,,,thor und loki müßten schon dort sein...wir werden einen der zwölf paläste von asgard mieten,,,oder ne blockhütte..
das einzige problem ist die dachbox,,,,der fb ist 1.94 m und die dachbox nur 1.64m.
evtl. mußt die gitarre in die box und der fb darf bei uns unten im auto sitzen,,,mal schauen..


----------



## jojo2 (2. Mai 2013)

fb
ich drÃ¼ck dir die daumen,



dass du in die dachbox darfst
du wilst doch nicht ernsthaft unten sitzen???





  @Totoxl
wo ward ihr gestern?


p.s.:
Die 2. Person Plural Indikativ PrÃ¤teritum von sein wird mit â-tâ geschrieben, zum Beispiel âihr wart klasse!â. Die Form ward gibt es aber auch; es ist die ursprÃ¼ngliche, heute seltene Form der 1. und 3. Person Singular Indikativ PrÃ¤teritum von werden: ich ward; er, sie, es ward. Heute sagt man stattdessen: ich wurde; er, sie, es wurde. Die alte Form ist in der literarischen und gehobenen Sprache noch Ã¼blich, zum Beispiel: âGeblendet ward sie von der Laster Glanz / Und fortgefÃ¼hrt vom Strome des Verderbens. / Ihr ward der SchÃ¶nheit eitles Gut zuteil â¦â (Friedrich Schiller, âMaria Stuartâ).


----------



## BlueKarry (2. Mai 2013)

Von Lars (Kalle) und mir auch nur die besten Genesungswünsche für die tapfere Sarah!!! Kriege immernoch Gänsehaut wenn ich an ihren Finger denke!!! Alles gute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2013)

fb
ich drück dir die daumen,



dass du in die dachbox darfst
du wilst doch nicht ernsthaft unten sitzen???




ich glaube er fühlt sich ganz wohl in der box...vor 4 stunden hat er noch viel lauter geschrien das er raus will..ist ja auch neu für ihn...


----------



## jojo2 (2. Mai 2013)

ja 
das hört sich so an als würde er es sich 
langsam gemütlich da drin machen

bleibt er bis nächste woche / lac blanc drin?
(ich kann ihn ja jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht selber fragen)


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo ihr lieben Radrahrer! Ich bin gerade aus meinem alljährlichen Winterschlaf erwacht. Ist ja auch fast schon warm geworden. Nun da die neue Wohnung eingerichtet ist, alles Klausuren bestanden und alle Fahrradmessen bis September besucht sind, will ich auch wieder selbst in den Wald. Muss vorher nur noch nen Schlauch flicken. Oh man, der ist seit Januar Platt!!!
Hab ich was verpasst die letzten Monate? Dürfen wir noch im Teuto fahren? Stehen dort überhaupt noch Bäume? Ist dort am Wochenende jemand unterwegs? Ich habe aber nur noch ganz dünne, schwächliche Beinchen... So richtige Fliegenbeinchen... es geht also nur langsam bergauf bei mir...


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2013)

nee jojo,,,der fb ist wieder frei,,der  scotti hat ihn gerettet,,er hat sich entschlossen auch mit   nach lac blanc zu fahren,,,sein auto ist größer,,,jetzt können alle vier unten sitzen,,,

hey papa-joe,,,,,,,der teuto steht noch ,,sonntag um 11°° kannst du dich selbst davon überzeugen


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nee jojo,,,der fb ist wieder frei,,der  scotti hat ihn gerettet,,er hat sich entschlossen auch mit   nach lac blanc zu fahren,,,sein auto ist größer,,,jetzt können alle vier unten sitzen,,,
> 
> hey papa-joe,,,,,,,der teuto steht noch ,,sonntag um 11°° kannst du dich selbst davon überzeugen



Obwohl, 4 Bikes ins Auto und FB und Enduro auf den Fahrradträger wär auch ne Möglichkeit ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2013)

darf man auf einem fahrradträger rauchen??? wenn ja würde ich auch einen platz auf der ahk buchen...


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2013)

Klar, da ist die Raucherlounge. Drinnen ist der Nichtraucherbereich. Musst dir den Haken dann mit dem FB teilen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2013)

dann hast du uns praktisch  (achtung!)  verkuppelt,,wenn da mal kein (achtung!) haken dabei ist..

uuuuuuiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,jimmy breuer läßt grüssen......


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> dann hast du uns praktisch  (achtung!)  verkuppelt,,wenn da mal kein (achtung!) haken dabei ist..
> 
> uuuuuuiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,jimmy breuer läßt grüssen......



Ich helfe doch gerne!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Mai 2013)

der scotti,,,so ist er,,,jeden tag eine gute tat,,alte kaderschmiede   des fähnlein fieselschweif.... schön..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (3. Mai 2013)

Sonntag Winterberg!!! Wer will noch hin??


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich


----------



## herby-hancoc (3. Mai 2013)

Dat weis ich ja schon!!! wer noch???


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. Mai 2013)

2 Doofe ein Gedanke!! Hatte auch schon überlegt Samstag oder Sonntag mal ein Park an zu steuern, also ich währe dabei!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Mai 2013)

Wer ist denn am Sonntag lieber im heimischen Teuto und möchte so wie ich was für die Fittnäss tun???
Oder habe ich den Termin übersehen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Mai 2013)

abschlusstraining für lac blanc
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13930

achtung !!!!! treff um 10°°,,,


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2013)

@brcrew 
was macht eigentlich dein bein?


----------



## brcrew (3. Mai 2013)

hey jojo. schmerzt immer noch ein wenig in der wade, ist aber schon deutlich besser geworden.. wird wohl nur ne ordentliche prellung bzw zerrung sein.
danke der nachfrage


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Mai 2013)

was ist passiert ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (3. Mai 2013)

Sonntag


----------



## brcrew (3. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> was ist passiert ???



in warstein etwas unsaft im wurzelfeld eingeschlagen..


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Mai 2013)

da sag noch einer wurzeln sind gesund...


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> abschlusstraining für lac blanc
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13930
> 
> achtung !!!!! treff um 10°°,,,



Oh shit, ich hab's gewusst. Irgendwas war da faul! Das erinnert mich doch an was ...












...






... oh nein, TB's Boot-Camp!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2013)

Jemand Lust auf teuto heute???


----------



## imfluss (4. Mai 2013)

Der 1. Hilfe Kurs fiel unangekündigt aus :|
Tristan und ich fahren 15.30 vom Nassen Dreieck los.
Manmanman ist das nen bombiges Wetter im moment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LisaKF (4. Mai 2013)

AN DIEJENIGEN, DIE MIT *PAPA JOE/LARS* AM SONNTAG VERABREDET SIND:

Hi, ich bin die Freundin vom Lars. Leider hat er sich gestern Nacht die Schulter ausgekugelt. Er liegt jetzt bis mindestens Montag im Krankenhaus, weil seine Schmerzen nicht besser werden wollen  bin mir nicht sicher mit wem bzw. mit wie vielen er verabredet ist, deswegen diese allgemeine Nachricht in die Runde. Tja ja, irgendwie läufts im Moment einfach nicht rund. Abgesehen von einer eventuellen OP kanns aber eigentlich nur besser werden  Liebe Grüße, Lisa


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Mai 2013)

jau lisa,,dann drück  den papa-joe mal von mir,,oder nee,,,lieber nicht,,,wünsch ihm von mir doch bitte alles gute,,,,,als invalider ist er hier ja in guter gesellschaft,,,,,,treibe sport oder bleibe gesund,,,da ist was wahres dran,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung an alle Versehrten!


----------



## jojo2 (4. Mai 2013)

ich hab dem papa joe immer gesagt,
er soll nicht diese wilde musike hören
das bringt ihn noch um kopf und kragen
da hat er ja fast noch glück gehabt!

gute besserung!
papa joe


und weisse was lisa?!
ich glaub, der wollte nur 
von dir in den arm genommen werden

so sind wir, wir männer
für die liebe nehmen wir auch schmerzen in kauf 
hut ab papa joe


----------



## rigger (4. Mai 2013)

Oje Gute Besserung an den Lars!! Wie hat er das denn hinbekommen??


----------



## kleinOtze (4. Mai 2013)

Oh ha ... watt ne Ausfallquote momentan ...alles Güte für Lars und natürlich auch die anderen angeschlagenen Teutonen!


----------



## imfluss (4. Mai 2013)

Hab eben Glück gehabt, schön im Tannenwäldchen nen Salto hingelegt und dabei ne Tanne zum Tanz aufgefordert. Sie zierte sich aber, war vermutlich ne Ziertanne.
Immerhin gab sie mir ein nettes Andenken in Form von ein paar Nadeln, welche es sich zwischen Helm und Kopfhaut gemütlich machten. Mit etwas gutem Willen sah ich fast wie ein Waidmann aus. Aber diese Marginalitäten haben keinerlei Einfluß auf morgige Bike-Vorhaben


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Mai 2013)

Oh Lars...,dann mal gute Besserung aus Wuppertal!


----------



## sx2cruiser (4. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir gute  Besserung


----------



## brcrew (5. Mai 2013)

hier ist was los! alles gute an papa-joe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2013)

teutonia bei sonne,,,immer wieder schön,,,die leute sind alle super drauf und man ist schnell per du...total relaxt die leute,,,,,einmal sind wir einen trail gefahren der nicht als radweg ausgezeichnet ist.....sofort war ein freundlicher mann mit strick um den hals zur stelle und hat uns darauf hin gewiesen....und wir hatten uns schon gewundert.....
das es sich dort um ein geschütztes gebiet handelt habe ich noch verstanden,,,was er dann dort zu suchen hat nicht....
teutonia bei sonne,,,,,,,ach käh wat fein...


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Mai 2013)

Für die Lac Blanc-Fahrer zur Info::

http://www.ridingstyle.de/?page_id=1605


----------



## enduro pro (5. Mai 2013)

Teutonien verkommt zu einem Land der fäkalsprache und der kraftausdrücke unterhalb der Gürtellinie...wohl gemerkt nicht von MTB Fahrern....

Ein Schande ist das.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2013)

..lächel ,, du kannst sie nicht alle töten..


----------



## jojo2 (5. Mai 2013)

maria
warum fährst du einen downhill mit helmchen auf dem kopf und hast den ff
auf den rucksack geschnallt??

grüße an euch drei, hab euch nur aus der ferne gesehen
alles brüllen half nix, ihr habt mich nicht gehört


und wo ich schon mal dabei bin:
grüße auch an die ketten und die ...
alle andern
nur die dummköpfe grüße ich nicht, 
die mit dem stinkigen schandmaul
also die nich


----------



## rigger (5. Mai 2013)

Ich würde ja mal die illegalen schilder entsorgen, die leute sehen die und regen sich über jeden biker auf weil sie keine Ahnung haben...

Oder sind die schon weg?


----------



## Chefkocher (5. Mai 2013)

Oh wie schade Jojo ,

nachdem wir dein nettes Töchterlein auf ihrem netten Aurum getroffen haben, haben wir ganz arg nach Dir Ausschau gehalten und waren ganz traurig das unsere suchenden Augen keinen Jojo zu Gesicht bekamen....soooo schade. Ich und Karina hätten uns so gerne von dir die Downhills runterschubsen lassen, dann hätte ich auch meinen FF aufgesetzt (bei der zitierten Abfahrt war ich etwas zu bequem für einen Helmwechsel)

Wir hoffen ihr hattet noch einen genauso schönen Tag wie wir?

Wann seid ihr mal wieder in der Gegend, Karry und ich würden uns in deiner Fahrtechnikschule anmelden ;-)


Ganz liebe Grüße 
Mary...die nicht mit Warstein-Lift tanzt ;-)


Uppsala....da war wohl noch der Marcus angemeldet ;-) egal....wir sind ein Herz und eine Seele ;-)



jojo2 schrieb:


> maria
> warum fährst du einen downhill mit helmchen auf dem kopf und hast den ff
> auf den rucksack geschnallt??
> 
> ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2013)

jau rigger,,,,,da hast du recht,,,,,,,die dinger verschandeln den ganzen wald,,,und unser wald soll doch schöner werden.......da hauen diese naturschützer einfach nägel in die bäume......vielleicht findet sich in naher zukunft jemand der sich darum kümmert...


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Mai 2013)

Auweia, gerade die erste Mini-Zecke dieses Jahr entfernt!
Und ich meine nicht die, mit dem Fäkalmundwerk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (5. Mai 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Wir hoffen ihr hattet noch einen genauso schönen Tag wie wir?
> 
> Wann seid ihr mal wieder in der Gegend, Karry und ich würden uns in deiner Fahrtechnikschule anmelden ;-)
> 
> Uppsala....da war wohl noch der Marcus angemeldet ;-) egal....wir sind ein Herz und eine Seele ;-)





da hast du recht
nettes töchterchen
und ja: wir hatten auch einen prima tag
mensch! was hat der lorenz / die sonne heute gelacht!
da ging einem echt das herz über vor lauter freude

und
oh wie schön noch dazu
ein herz und eine seele
mann! wo gibt´s sowas noch??!
so schön

die fahrtechnikschule bekommt neue öffnungszeiten
ich halt euch aber auf dem laufenden!

wir sehn uns!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Mai 2013)

Zecke am sack


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Mai 2013)

War ne weiblicheð


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2013)

mini-zecke !!!!!!,,,,,, paaaaaaah,,,,,,, im linken schuh hatte ich eine westfälische kreuzotter und im rechten eine bolivianische gottesanbeterin.......im linken bein eine 22lfb und im rechten zwei  bis drei  einschüsse mit 00 schrot,,,wollte ich eigentlich nicht erwähnen..ist standard..


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Mai 2013)

Öööhmmm, gut ich bin ein Weichei!

Aber mal ne Frage, wer ist des französischen mächtig und kann das hier übersetzen:

Bonjour,

Je suis désolée, les gîtes et chambres sont complets les 9 et 10/05

Ich schätze ja unsere Übernachtung hat sich damit erledigt???


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2013)

hütte voll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. Mai 2013)




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2013)

ok scotti,,,wir werden frieren,,,wir werden hungern,evtl. verdursten,,,vielleicht bekommen 
wir sogar 3 tage lang keinen kaffee..wenn das der preis ist ,,, bist du bereit ???


----------



## imfluss (5. Mai 2013)

Abends halb 8 im Teuto. 
Mehrstimmiger Vogelgesang mischt sich mit dem sonoren Klang der Naben.
Die tiefstehende Sonne wirft goldenes Licht den Südhang entlang.
Hier und da ein kleiner Lufthauch. 
Die Hitze des Nachmittags legt sich.
Die Wege sind wie ausgestorben. 
Niemand da außer Dir und deinen Bike-Buddies.
So ein Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang hat seinen Reiz.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## brcrew (6. Mai 2013)

jemand am donnerstag bock auf warstein?


----------



## Chefkocher (6. Mai 2013)

Wer von euch war schon in den Filthy Trails? Lohnt sich der Weg? Wir wollen die freie halbe Woche nutzen und 1-2 Tage mal was neues erleben ;-)

@bcrew
...hab deine pn gerade erst gelesen ;-) wir suchen noch nach der richtigen Bike-Location für den Feiertag/ Brückentag ;-)


----------



## LisaKF (6. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche! Papa Joe gehts schon besser. Die Schulter war wohl doch nicht ganz drinnen bis Samstag, also sind die Schmerzen jetzt besser. Tja nur mitem Biken wirds erstmal nichts


----------



## jojo2 (6. Mai 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Wer von euch war schon in den Filthy Trails? Lohnt sich der Weg? Wir wollen die freie halbe Woche nutzen und 1-2 Tage mal was neues erleben ;-)





auf die frage habe ich gewartet 
das ist meine antwort
beachte aber den warnhinweis!
(guck mal, wer da alles fährt)
mirsch und drakush sind auch dabei - 
drakush war in warstein mit seinem blauen rad mit uns am starthügel
und ist dann hinter mir die bretterwand  langgedonnert
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/5629


----------



## Chefkocher (6. Mai 2013)

Hmm Jojo, manchmal sprichst du wahrlich in râtseln ;-) Wie soll ich das jetzt übersetzen? "viel zu anspruchsvoll, fährt da bloß nicht hin ?" 
Soweit wir bisher gehört soll dort für jeden was dabei sein, oder?

Malmedy soll da schon ne andere Hausnummer sein, du warst doch vor kurzem noch da, gelle?


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (6. Mai 2013)

Also filthy trails lohnen sich auf jeden Fall! Da ist auch für alle was dabei - also mir wurde zumindest nicht langweilig und den Jungs mit den dicken ... Rädern auch nicht! Allerdings ohne Lift, den gibt's aber in Malmedy. 
Allerdings auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig! Falls man darauf kein Bock hat: Nele und ich hatten auch viel Spaß beim sektionstrainig!!
Also wenn ihr in die Richtung fahren wollt: Malmedy ist ein Muss (Stimmung wie in Warstein, nur größer und die Trails sind länger und wenn gewünscht anspruchsvoller!), FilthyTrails sollte man aber auch mitnehmen!!

Ja das wars was Jojo damit sagen wollte 

Viiiiel Spaß auf jeden Fall!!

Ach so, Malmedy hat nur Sa/so auf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. Mai 2013)

danke

chefkocher
du hättest aber wenigstens noch sagen können:
das is aber ein tolles video
mir wurde ganz schwindelig bei all der action
hasse tb und rigger und diddie und christian und m.n und und gesehen?


----------



## Chefkocher (6. Mai 2013)

Leider sitze ich noch im Büro und kommuniziere lediglich übers Handy (3G), da ist nichts mit lustigen Filmchen schauen ;-) bin aber hoffentlich gleich Zuhause !!



jojo2 schrieb:


> danke
> 
> chefkocher
> du hättest aber wenigstens noch sagen können:
> ...


----------



## Totoxl (6. Mai 2013)

In den Filthy Trails war ich auch schon ein paar mal. Da kommt wirklich jeder auf seine kosten. Abends kann man gut schlafen, den ganzen Tag wieder hoch schieben geht schon an die Körner. Wichtig, Verpflegung einpacken, da gibt es weit und breit nichts zu kaufen.


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Mai 2013)

Tja meine lieben kleinen, da wars schon aus mit meinem Teuto Debüt 2013 bevor es überhaupt angefangen hatte. Also die offizielle Version: 

Ich habe mich beim doppel Backflipp mit dem Dreirad überdreht.

Und die Wahrhet: Ich wollte einfach nur von der Coutch aufstehen...

Ja, traurig aber wahr. Da frage ich mich gerade, wie ich aufs MTB steigen soll, wenn mein Körper mich schon im Stich lässt, wenn ich mich nur vom Sofa erheben will... aber darüber kann ich ja noch ein wenig nachdenken. Jetzt warte ich erst mal die Untersuchungsergebnisse ab, ob da noch herumgedoktort werden muss, oder ob das auch so wieder in Ordnung kommt.


----------



## diddie40 (6. Mai 2013)

@Papa-Joe manchmal läufts richtig sch....e, gute Besserung
  @jojo2 danke für das schöne Video aus dem Archiv
  @Chefkocher  ich finde die Filthy Trails echt gut, für jeden was dabei


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Mai 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

als kleine Rückmeldung: ich habe mich nochmal mit dem Operator und meiner Fahrtechnik befasst. Also auf so typischen DH Strecken läuft der Hobel gut und dafür ist er ja auch gedacht. Aktiver fahren und nicht Beifahrer sein hilft auch...
Einen kürzeren Vorbau habe ich auch probiert. Ein 30 er ist nun montiert und hilft, das Rad wendiger zu machen.

Mal sehen wie es so weitergeht 

Danke euch jedenfalls nochmal für die tips!

Gruß und bis bald


----------



## Hardmodehans (8. Mai 2013)

Schulte du bist einfach nicht genug auf Hardmode eingestimmt 
Verrückten Teutos!


----------



## Totoxl (8. Mai 2013)

Trifft man morgen Jemand in Willingen?


----------



## jojo2 (8. Mai 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Trifft man morgen Jemand in Willingen?



ach toto
vergiss es
du hast sowieso keine chance, 
wenn dieser eine müsnteraner mitfährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (8. Mai 2013)

nobody beats the ghost rider


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Mai 2013)

scotti wir haben ein problem,,,,,der fb will nicht mehr aus der dachbox,,,,,er hat sich 3 säcke blumenerde rein gekippt und spielt seit dem ganz toll .. können wir es riskieren so über die grenze zu fahren??


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo hier mal eine Info nebenbei....Feier am 1.6.2013 allso Übernächster samstag meinen B-Day und alle Teutonen sind herzlich eingeladen.Bitte kurz bescheidsagen wer kommen Will damit ich weiß wieviel Chilli ich machen muß.MFG Pascal


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Mai 2013)

Hättest ihm nichts von der Dachbox erzählen sollen, die wir Sonntag im Bocketal gesehen haben. 
Vermutlich denkt er da hat sich eine Tussi drin versteckt!

Einfach ganz doll zusammenkurbeln, dann gibts da keine Probleme an der Grenze. Es sei denn das war keine Blumenerde sondern Shit




Teuto Biker schrieb:


> scotti wir haben ein problem,,,,,der fb will nicht mehr aus der dachbox,,,,,er hat sich 3 säcke blumenerde rein gekippt und spielt seit dem ganz toll .. können wir es riskieren so über die grenze zu fahren??


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Mai 2013)

Bin natürlich dabei!!



MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hallo hier mal eine Info nebenbei....Feier am 1.6.2013 allso Übernächster samstag meinen B-Day und alle Teutonen sind herzlich eingeladen.Bitte kurz bescheidsagen wer kommen Will damit ich weiß wieviel Chilli ich machen muß.MFG Pascal


----------



## rigger (8. Mai 2013)

Sicher Dat bin auch Dabei!!!

Hat einer noch nen Schlafplatz fürs Dirtmasters in Wibe frei, bzw. wer ist alles da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. Mai 2013)

@rigger kannst bei mir im zelt pennen!!


----------



## rigger (8. Mai 2013)




----------



## imfluss (9. Mai 2013)

Gibts noch heimatverbundene Menschen die am WE im Teuto unterwegs sind ?
Hab für Samstag um 14 Uhr ne Runde gestartet und freu mich immer über Gesellschaft


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Mai 2013)

nur zur Info, sind morgen mit 6 Leuten in Willingen.


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2013)

viel spass euch parkfahrern!

und für die, die noch nicht woanders drauf gestoßen wurden
und es noch nich gesehen haben sollten
das hier

saskia und nele
es kommt mindestens ein bunny hop drin vor


[ame="http://vimeo.com/65855392"]Chris Akrigg - five on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Mai 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Hallo hier mal eine Info nebenbei....Feier am 1.6.2013 allso Übernächster samstag meinen B-Day und alle Teutonen sind herzlich eingeladen.Bitte kurz bescheidsagen wer kommen Will damit ich weiß wieviel Chilli ich machen muß.MFG Pascal



Bin dabei


----------



## brcrew (11. Mai 2013)

ich bin mit einem kollegen morgen in warstein.. falls noch wer bock hat bescheid geben!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (11. Mai 2013)

Jojo, Nele - das mit dem BunnyHop müssen wir wohl doch noch etwas üben... So n minibike ist ja witzig


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2013)

du hier?
sehr schön
ich wollt abend mal nach braunlagevideos für euch gucken


spontan - wo du grad hier bist
hab ich nur zwei zur verfügung
(ich muss da selber mal eins machen, 
das die strecken gut zeigt!)
also nimm erst mal dies
und eure bunny hops sind einfach nur zu hoch - sonst sind die gut

das hier is von okt 2011 und nur von einem ganz 
kurzen stückchen einer der strecken

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33068863"]hehe on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2013)

warum nur:
"für meine optikerin"???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Mai 2013)

erst hab ich gedacht: Komisch, ich bin nicht der einziege mit so nem pinken Ding und einem Operator. Erst dann hab ich begriffen was da läuft.

Cool Jojo, das kannte ich noch gar nicht. Tolle Musik und schön geschnitten. Sehr relaxed alles.


----------



## Totoxl (11. Mai 2013)

Das Video macht echt Spaß. Wer ist den der Mensch auf dem Entourage?


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Mai 2013)

Jojo, sach wer isses.

nach der coolen Vorgabe von Jojo mag ich unser Video von gestern garnicht posten. Ich Machs mal trotzdem:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28340


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Jojo, sach wer isses.



ne sag ich nich



aber entourage is´n super rad
bin das mal in braunlage gefahren
is aber schon lange her
das hatte mir der christian zur verfügung gestellt gehabt
boah war ich begeistert





chrisxrossi schrieb:


> nach der coolen Vorgabe von Jojo mag



haha


du kannst kurz!
ich will das auch können





wer fährt schon am donnerstag nach winterberg?


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Mai 2013)

ich bin ab Mittwoch da, muss noch...wie hat Herbert das nochmal genannt? Egal, jedenfalls das Gebräu mixen was die Jungs so gerne mögen.


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2013)

zu früh

für dich is aber mittwoch wirklich besser
wegen der explosionsgefahr

und das trinken die
boah
echte kärle


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Mai 2013)

naja, letztes Jahr gingen die Kärle mit dem Sandmänchen zu Bett. Mal sehen ob sie dieses Jahr länger durch halten.


----------



## Totoxl (12. Mai 2013)

Seid ihr alle da? Ich wollte mit Anhang auch gerne von So auf Mo dort hin. Spontan was zum schlafen zu finden ist nicht so easy.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Mai 2013)

demnächst hier :

*lac blanc und das orakel von xox*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (12. Mai 2013)

Für Jojo, Nele und alle, die gefühlte 50 BunnyHop - Versuche sehen wollen


----------



## rigger (12. Mai 2013)

Super Saskia!! Muss ich auch nochmal wieder üben....

Bin mal auf die Storys von den Frankreichreisenden gespannt....


----------



## jojo2 (12. Mai 2013)

janatuerlich 
hast du´s drauf
das war doch klar!

supasauba!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (12. Mai 2013)

oh vielen dank  freue mich schon auf braunlage


----------



## ricobra50 (12. Mai 2013)

Saskia-Übung macht den Meister


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> demnächst hier :
> 
> *lac blanc und das orakel von xox*




Hier schon mal das erste Bild aus Lac Blanc:
Das Oracel von xox und sein Betreuer!
Getreu dem Motto:
Eggs Blanc!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. Mai 2013)

So oder so ähnlich sah das bei uns auch aus!!!

Neee, o.k. ganz so schnell waren wir dann doch nicht ...


----------



## jojo2 (13. Mai 2013)

schön wieder von euch zu hören

alle gesund geblieben?
schlabber ist endlich seinen 6-meter-drop gesprungen 
und ihr andern hattet auch euern spass?

(falls es euch interessiert 
radde hat grad ein lac blanc video am laufen)


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. Mai 2013)

wissen wir...der ringelslip gehört @scott-bussi


----------



## rigger (13. Mai 2013)

Ah da kennt sich einer aus....


----------



## enduro pro (13. Mai 2013)

Schön wars.....


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Mai 2013)

Nein, super war´s!!
Könnte schon wieder los fahren!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Mai 2013)

*lac blanc und das orakel von xox*

erstmal einen besten dank an das sk-racing team ,,, was hätten wir nur ohne euch gemacht ?? mitten in der wildnis ,,, nur mit badeschlappen und 4711 bewaffnet ..
dafür durften die ketten aber auch an einer spirituellen sitzung teilnehmen,,,der fb hatte plötzlich kontakt mit einem medium und konnte aus einer tüte mit knabbersachen die vergangenheit,,die gegenwart und auch die zukunft lesen..
nicht alles was er sehen konnte fand begeisterung bei den betroffenen,,,so hart kann die wahrheit eben sein...
die tüte hat er heute an uri geller verkauft ,, demnächst ist sie bestimmt bei rtl zu sehen..
den park lac blanc kann man echt empfehlen,,aber wie fast immer,,die videos zeigen nur im ansatz wie die strecken wirklich sind,,,eben härter wie so mancher dachte..
die vielfalt ist groß und für jeden was dabei,,,schnell,,technisch,,,,usw..
das war wohl nicht der letzte trip in die vogesen...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Mai 2013)

TB, schöner hätte man es nicht sagen können...


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Mai 2013)

genau! 
So wollte ich das eigentlich auch schreiben, aber dann war plötzlich Stromausfall und das Licht ging aus und der Computer und der Kühlschrank und ich konnte das nicht so ausführlich schreiben.
Haste gut gemacht TB!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Mai 2013)

schön das ihr das wochenende  ähnlich erlebt habt,,,der fb  bestimmt auch,,,gibt er nur nicht zu,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (14. Mai 2013)

kettenbrief über die letzten zwei wochen

unser erstes erlebnis: endurorennen in treuchtlingen
ein super wochenende für uns mit top trails, toller stimmung und teilnehmern mit sehr beeindrucken bikeskills 

unser zweites erlebnis: trailtouren in/um heidelberg
sehr schöne gegend, mitunter echt steil bergauf, mit unerwartet guten, flowigen und schnellen trails...da fahren wir auf jeden fall nochmal hin!!

unser drittes erlebnis: dh-und freeride-strecke am heidelberger königstuhl 
was im video vom fabse (http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24679) so easy aussieht ist in wahrheit ganz anders  aber absolut geil!!!

unser viertes erlebnis: trailtouren in den vogesen
lange und sehr steil bergauf, mit tragepassagen, schnee auf dem vogesenhauptkamm, tolle aussichten mit vielen lac´s, bergab mal technisch, mal schnell, mit pockersteinen, spitzkehren, wurzeln.....häärrlisch!!! da drehen wir auf jeden fall irgendwann auch nochmal touren!

unser fünftes erlebnis: fahrtechniktrainig im bikepark lac blanc 
solveig und matt von riding-style haben versucht, unsere gurkerei mit style zu verschönern....richtig nett war´s, gelernt ham wa auch vieles, und abgucken konnte man sich auch einiges....jetzt heißt es nur noch üben, üben, üben....dann wird´s auch irgendwann was mit dem style!

unser sechstes erlebnis: bikepark lac blanc mit den teutonen
kehr, watt ham wir uns auf die rasselbande gefreut
und wir wurden natürlich nicht enttäuscht
die jungs haben alles gegeben...auf´m trail, daneben und danach!!!
la roots, auch anaconda oder teutotrail genannt war wohl der beliebteste trail  
der tb hatte dem fb offensichtlich das schlammfahrprogramm aufgespielt, geilo!! wir zwei und ketta hatten jedenfalls noch lange unseren spass auf den griffigen verschlammten trails, während weiter unten schon isoteutonische regenerationsgetränke veratmet wurden!

das orakelprogramm vom letzten abend hingegen ist allerdings wohl eher zufällig auf fb´s festplatte gekommen, da hat keiner mit gerechnet, besser so, besser geht´s nämlich nicht  
kann man die app irgendwo käuflich erwerben? hammer!! 
vielen dank für die gute zeit jungs 

so war unser urlaub!!!


----------



## rigger (14. Mai 2013)




----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> so war unser urlaub!!!



oh klasse
bei solchen urlaubsberichten verzichte ich gerne auf jedes video



außer bei euch


sehr sehr schön!


----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2013)

danke für dein video 
riggerchen
ähm rigger
das macht spass


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Mai 2013)

Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung Schlabber!

Besonderen Dank natürlich auch an euch für die Gastfreundschaft.
Für die freie Ecke auf eurem Grill, das wir unsere Zelte bei euch aufschlagen durften, euer Zelt schmutzig machen konnten, euren Strom mitbenutzen, eure Stühle belasten und auch Kaffee schnorren durften.

Vielleicht können wir uns dafür in Teutonien mal revanchieren.


----------



## rigger (14. Mai 2013)

Ich seh schon die Teutonen waren mal wieder hervorragend vorbereitet!


----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2013)

oh shit
frühstückspause ist zu ende und ich hab vergessen, 
meinen cappucino 
aufzutrinken

nicht ganz bis zu ende gucken!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/66099625"]Ride.io - BDS Round 2 Fort William on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Mai 2013)

nach dem biken ist vor dem biken,,,morgen geht es zum 
http://www.erlebnisbergwerk.de/de/veranstaltungen/sport/mountainbike-tour-event.html
daraus könnte man doch mal ein schönes wochenende machen...erst merkers dann winterberg oder so...

glückauf


----------



## rigger (14. Mai 2013)

Wer ist denn alles am WE in winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Wer ist denn alles am WE in winterberg?



hab gerad aus für ungewöhnlich gut unterrichteten kreisen gehört,
dass fairclough jetzt auch kommt

und wenn du jetzt noch weiter fragst, 
kommen auch noch die athertons
du wirst sehen!


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jungs! Am Freitag dem 17.5 ist es wieder so weit. Ich habe Geburtstag!!!
Wer Lust auf nen Bier und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen hat ist ab 19:00 Uhr Herzlich Eingeladen!


----------



## Totoxl (14. Mai 2013)

Die von Jojo kenne ich nicht, aber die Grote´s mit Familien Oberhaupt Toto, ja die, die kommen am Sonntag nach WiBe


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Mai 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Die von Jojo kenne ich nicht, aber die Grote´s mit Familien Oberhaupt Toto, ja die, die kommen am Sonntag nach WiBe



Familienoberhaupt Toto??
Was sacht denn deine Frau dazu!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (14. Mai 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Wer ist denn alles am WE in winterberg?


 
Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist bin ich ab Freitagabend da


----------



## Totoxl (14. Mai 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Familienoberhaupt Toto??
> Was sacht denn deine Frau dazu!!


Die liest nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (14. Mai 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Wer ist denn alles am WE in winterberg?



Wenn sich die miserablen Wetterprognosen für die Rheinland Falls nich wesentlich verbessern, werden wir unser Ausweichprogrmm starten...dazu gehören aouf jeden Fall die Dirt Masters...voraussichtlich am Sonntag...., Dienstag wahrscheinlich nach Willingen, Rest des langen Wochenendes ? Lokales Trailriden!!!!

Hoffen wir sehen den ein oder anderen ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2013)

@scott-bussi
du hast doch ein video gemacht
das musst du doch auch hier verlinken
mach das doch mal


(is im ibc-tv)


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Mai 2013)

Aber klar jojo, mach ich doch gerne.
Meinst du die anderen wollen das überhaupt sehen??


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Meinst du die anderen wollen das überhaupt sehen??




diese frage kann ich nur zu gut nachvollziehen
wir künstler leben ja von zustimmung und anerkennung
jedes lob ist wohltuende streicheleinheit, jeder klick auf "gefällt mir" 
über dem video ist eine volle batterieladung für die nächsten einsätze
damit angefüllt können wir auch locker und kreativ mit kritik umgehen

aber in diesem thread vorenthalten mindestens 30 personen ihr gefällt mir.
scotti, ich weiß was du meinst. jedes fehlende gefällt mir ist eine schlaflose nacht: 
was hab ich wieder  (!) falsch gemacht, warum nur bin ich so unfähig und so.

wir künstler
sind schon arme säue 

wenn du gut schlafen willst
nimm das video besser wieder raus

und beim nächsten mal 
richtest die kamera mal ein bißchen höher als bei den ersten abfahrten!


und wieder eine frühstückspause vertan
käse
ich arme sau


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Mai 2013)

Danke für die aufmunternden Worte jojo!

Du warst bestimmt der eine, der das Video geliked hat.
Dann darfst du natürlich auch die berechtigte Kritik anbringen.

Stimmt, die Kamera stand am 2. Tag zu tief. Am 3. Tag war der Akku ratz-fatz leer (war auch nur geliehener Strom, vom den Ketten, ob´s daran lag??)
Am ersten Tag, tja, da sind wir super gefahren und haben alles richtig gemacht! Nur ich nicht, ich hab die Kamera nicht an gehabt


----------



## kleinOtze (15. Mai 2013)

@ricobra50 ich bin leider total ausgebucht, kann leider nicht zu deinem Geburtstag kommen. Bei der nächsten Teutorunde gibt's dann ein Geburtstagsbierchen zusammen mit Pascal (ich glaub der war ja auch dran mit seinem Jahrestag).


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2013)

@ricobra50  
in den nächsten tagen bin ich in winterberg arg beschäftigt
am freitag denk ich dann an dich!


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Mai 2013)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs! Am Freitag dem 17.5 ist es wieder so weit. Ich habe Geburtstag!!!
> Wer Lust auf nen Bier und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen hat ist ab 19:00 Uhr Herzlich Eingeladen!



hey richi
genau so wollte ich das auch schreiben
aus bekannten gründen kann ich aber leider nicht zu DEINEM geburtstag kommen
ich muss ja schließlich MEINEN eigenen am freitag feiern 

so
und obwohl ich weiß, dass keiner zeit hat, lade ich euch natürlich trotzdem ein!

bei mir gibt´s aber nix, weil ich ja mit niemandem rechne, weil ihr entweder beim richi, in winterberg, bei den rheinland falls oder sonstwo seid!!

deshalb
unbedingt vorher bescheid geben, sollte sich doch noch jemand zu mir verirren wollen, dann kann ich wenigstens noch schnell nen sixpack bier und ne tüte chips an der tanke besorgen


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Mai 2013)

Hey Schlabber einfach mal nachdenken!

Komm doch einfach zu Richi, da sind dann schon alle, die sonst evtl. auch zu dir gekommen wären. Da kannst du dann  locker einen auf Richi´s Kosten ausgeben und mußt weder Sixpack noch Chips an der Tanke kaufen!!


----------



## rigger (16. Mai 2013)

Das ist ein Plan Scotti!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2013)

jo schlabber dann viel spass

und allen andern auch

und den andern andern
viel spass in braunlage!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Mai 2013)

Ach Jojo, schön, dass du an alle denkst! Das wird super!

Und den Geburtstagsfeiernden auch einen schönen Abend und ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Mai 2013)

grundsätzlich eine gute idee scotty
aber dann müsste ich die buckelige verwandtschaft mitbringen
das kann ich dem richi wirklich nicht antun ;-)

wo gibt es eigentlich diese orakel-chips zu kaufen???


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Mai 2013)

das ist bestimmt kein problem schlabber,,,,ich bringe auch 7-8 leute mit zum ritschi ,,,,,und rotzi meinen rottweiler,,,der hat blasenentzündung und ich will ihn nicht alleine lassen,,,wir wollen beim ritschi pennen und dann morgens nach winterberg fahren...
 @ritschi
geht das in ordnung ?? die jungs sind überwiegend ganz nett ,,
wenn ja dann bitte für das frühstück daran denken das einer veganer ist ,,( veganer isst,,er isst veganer,,ich lach mit tot.).


----------



## rigger (16. Mai 2013)

Ich werde nicht kommen richi, schaff ich arbeitsmaesig nicht


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das ist bestimmt kein problem schlabber,,,,ich bringe auch 7-8 leute mit zum ritschi ,,,,,und rotzi meinen rottweiler,,,der hat blasenentzündung und ich will ihn nicht alleine
> 
> Thomas jetzt habe ich angst, aber das ist OK


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Mai 2013)

da bin ich jetzt etwas erleichtert ritschi,,ich habe den jungs schon 35 euro für all you can eat and drink abgenommen und 35 euro für eine übernachtung bei dir incl. frühstück...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2013)

herzlichen glückwunsch an den ritschi und den schlabber,,,alles gute  zum geburtstag und das ihr ständig das nötige bißchen glück habt...


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch an den ritschi und den schlabber,,,alles gute  zum geburtstag und das ihr ständig das nötige bißchen glück habt...



jo!
genau!

und allen schoene gruesse aus sonnig wibbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (17. Mai 2013)

jau
vielen dank jungs!!!

 @ricobra50
hey richi
die ketten gratulieren dir auch auch ganz herzlich zum geburtstag und wünschen dir ein rauschendes fest 


 @jojo2
viele grüße ins sonnige wibbe
und viel spaß und erfolg an nelli pirelli


----------



## rigger (17. Mai 2013)

Alles Gute für beide Geburtstagskinder Richi und Schlabber!!


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Mai 2013)

@rigger
vielen dank


----------



## ricobra50 (17. Mai 2013)

Jungs vielen dank !!!!!
Schlabber -Alles Gute zum geburtstag  !!!!!


----------



## imfluss (17. Mai 2013)

All the best zum Fest !


----------



## enduro pro (17. Mai 2013)

Schlabber und richy....alles gute aus dem regeloch bocketal .... haut einen raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (17. Mai 2013)

guten morgen zusammen und alles gute an schlabber und richi! lasst euch feiern!


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Mai 2013)

@ richi-imfluss-enduro pro-brcrew

jau, vielen dank


----------



## ricobra50 (17. Mai 2013)

rigger -imfluss-enduro pro-brcrew-schabberketten-teuto biker-jojo2 ...........

danke,danke


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Mai 2013)

Richi auch von mir alles Gute zum B-Day!!!! Wir sehen uns heute abend!!


----------



## sx2cruiser (17. Mai 2013)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ,Kette& Richi


----------



## Zico (17. Mai 2013)

Alles Gute zum Gebutstag Richi und Andre!!! 

Wünsche Euch einen tollen Tag mit vielen , jede Menge und viel .
Und morgen keine :kotz:vom feiern!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Richi, lass dich feiern!
Schlabber, du natürlich auch!!!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Mai 2013)

@sx2cruiser @Zico @schulte69

muchas gracias amigos !!!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Mai 2013)

Alles gute zum B-Day Richi und Andre


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Mai 2013)

Vom Saarlänner kommen auch die besten Wünsche, feiert ordentlich wie sich das gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (17. Mai 2013)

vielen dank jungs!!!

ps:

nelli-pirelli ist grad on track in winterberg
daumen drücken 

zeiten kann man live hier verfolgen
http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=845&lang=de


----------



## Totoxl (17. Mai 2013)

Oh man, da stehe ich morgen schon immer als erstes auf und bin dennoch der letzte der Gratulant. 
Also jetzt noch mal hier von mir an dieser Stelle.
My very best greetings to the Teuto Allstar Mtb Team Stars Richie the Seniorator und Schlabber the Chain (Saw).
Sorry, my English ist not so good, mein german is much better (sagte schon unser Lothar)
Also alles alles Gute, feiert schön.


----------



## Der Cherusker (17. Mai 2013)

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG EUCH BEIDEN!!!!
lAßT ES HEUTE MAL RICHTIG KRACHEN´!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2013)

hämmer,,this seit is wery internäschenel,,,toto,,jor inglisch is wery gud..


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2013)

schade
erst is nele etwas verzagt gefahren 
und dann noch gestürzt

wegen der handverletzung
im zweiten lauf nur leicht beeinträchtigt
ruhig gefahren, deutlich schneller
heile angekommen und in echt gefreut,
nicht letzte geworden zu sein
mensch! das hat mich gefreut

 und was ich klasse fand war, dass sie bei ihrer schwachstelle
richtig was dazu gelernt hat. ich bin gespannt wie´s weiter geht

zwei  andere aus ihrem team haben die plätze 3 und 4(?) belegt
darüber hat se sich auch gefreut. ich auch, weil die alle so nett sind


ich bin erst montag wieder da
tj anzufeuern


----------



## diddie40 (18. Mai 2013)

Glückwunsch nachträglich an die Geburtstagskinder und Glückwunsch nele, weiterhin allen viel spaß


----------



## Chefkocher (18. Mai 2013)

Damn...wieder zu spät 
Beiden Purzelkindern Andre und Richie die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche von den daheimgebliebenen Bad Iburgern !!! Lasst euch kräftig feiern. Wir hoffen doch, euch morgen in WiBe zu treffen. Wir freuen uns schon drauf !!


----------



## Totoxl (18. Mai 2013)

@jojo2 
richte mal bitte meine Glückwünsche aus. 1. können ja viele, aber "lucky number seven" und das so knapp, das können nicht viele


----------



## Ketta (18. Mai 2013)

@Chefkocher: jau, dann sehen wir uns ja morgen, wir werden so gegen 10h in Wibe sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (18. Mai 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> @jojo2
> richte mal bitte meine Glückwünsche aus. 1. können ja viele, aber "lucky number seven" und das so knapp, das können nicht viele



mach ich!

"lucky number seven"
der is gut und passt

ihr engländer habt schon coole sprüche drauf


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Mai 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> @Chefkocher: jau, dann sehen wir uns ja morgen, wir werden so gegen 10h in Wibe sein!



wir kommen auch nach Winterberg


----------



## rigger (18. Mai 2013)

Ich bin so  gegen 13 oder 14 uhr in wibe...


----------



## Totoxl (18. Mai 2013)

Wir sind auch in WiBe. Ach was ist das schön, alle zusammen. Hoffentlich sehen wir uns, es soll ja sehr nebelig sein.


----------



## Chefkocher (18. Mai 2013)

Wir fahren hier morgen um 9:00 Uhr los. Lasst eure Handys eingeschaltet, dann können wir einander anfunken ;-)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Mai 2013)

@jojo2: du hattest natürlich Recht!!! Der Wurzel-Sandstein Knaller!!!

Schöne Grüße aus Braunlage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (18. Mai 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> du hattest Recht!!! Der Wurzel-Sandstein Knaller!!!
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus Braunlage!



oh je
ich hoffe, eure räder sind noch heile
(seid ihr denn durchstiegen bei all den einstiegen und abzweigungen  
und etwas undurchsichtigen streckenkennzeichnungen?)

wahrscheinlich hattet ihr den lift bei dem wetter für euch allein
und keine warteschlange - das war bestimmt klasse
runter von der strecke
rein in den lift
und wieder 4 kilometer runter
düsen 
ähmm arbeiten




schulte69 schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße aus Braunlage!




schöne grüße
nach läipzich!


----------



## Prezident (18. Mai 2013)

alles jute nachträglich an die zwei jungen säcke 
alle morgen in winterberg? na dannw erd ich wohl auch mal so um 12-13uhr da eintrudeln

schulte hat jetzt keine angst mehr vor nassen wurzeln zumindest solang bis unser hometrail wieder schön cremig ist


----------



## jojo2 (19. Mai 2013)

viel spass heute


----------



## Totoxl (19. Mai 2013)

Lingen fährt los, bis gleich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Mai 2013)

teutonia war an diesem wochenende wir leer gefegt,,,seine jünger pilgerten gen winterberg,,,,,halleluja,,,,,, aus ihrem glauben machten sie kein geheimnis,,zu erkennen an ihren gewändern von fox,platzangst & co..... halleluja....


hier noch was für alle die mit nach saalbach fahren,,,der event soll der hammer sein..müssen wir hin...

Vom 26.-28. Juli 2013 vereinen sich Profis der Bike-, Freeski-,  Slackline- und Snowboard Szene bei entspannter Atmosphäre zu einem guten  Zweck. Zahlreiche aktive & kostenlose Möglichkeiten wie  Waterbombing, Wakeboarden, Slackline, Skate Miniramp, Kletterturm, Stand  up Paddeling, Bogenschießen als auch Workshops bieten den Besuchern die  Möglichkeit Aktiv mitten drin zu sein, statt nur dabei. 

  Abgerundet mit Live Acts heimischer Bands, akustischen Musikkünstler und  einer atemberaubenden Kulisse wird Lake of Charity # 3 ein weiteres Mal  dafür Sorge tragen das unsere Besucher ein Wochenende erleben welches  den Alltag vergessen und die Freude am Leben in den Vordergrund stellen  lässt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Mai 2013)

außerdem können wir am 22.07 an einem fahrtechniktraining teilnehmen...macht irgendein promi und kostet nur 20 euronen....wenn interesse dann bitte pn ,,ich buche das dann über den klauserich...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Mai 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> oh je
> ich hoffe, eure räder sind noch heile
> (seid ihr denn durchstiegen bei all den einstiegen und abzweigungen
> und etwas undurchsichtigen streckenkennzeichnungen?)
> ...


Soooo..., Grüße zurück aus Wuppertal! Sind wieder da und total alle. Aber Braunlage sieht uns wieder. Jojo, da hast du nicht zu viel versprochen! Richtig richtig gute Strecken. Die Streckenkennzeichnung machte es uns einfach, es waren nur die Hälfte geöffnet, was aber auch reichte. Die rechte DH, mit dem Steinfeld ausm Schneidi Video, war gesperrt und hier und da noch ein paar Abschnitte, weil eine neue Beschneiungsanlage gebaut wird.
Aber auch so reichte es voll und ganz! Bei den warsteinschen Wetterbedingungen waren die Strecken, die wir fahren konnten ausreichend. Nasse Wurzeln und griffiger Granit wohin das Auge reichte.

Am Lift war tatsächlich nix los und auf den Strecken sowieso nicht. Alles bestens! Von oben wars nachher sogar trocken, dafür von unten überhaupt nicht.


Prezident schrieb:


> schulte hat jetzt keine angst mehr vor nassen wurzeln zumindest solang bis unser hometrail wieder schön cremig ist


Da sagste was. Ich hab noch nie so viele Nasse Wurzeln auf einer Abfahrt gehabt. Wobei die Trails bei uns auch steiler sind als in Braunlage, zumindest die, die offen waren.


----------



## rigger (20. Mai 2013)

War echt geil das Wochenende, nur schade das fast alle am sonntag abend nach hause gefahren sind...


----------



## jojo2 (21. Mai 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Aber Braunlage sieht uns wieder.



da will ich dabei sein!






rigger schrieb:


> ...nur schade das fast alle am sonntag abend nach hause gefahren sind...



fast...

wir waren ja auch noch da,
um fischbach, jauch, atherton, klausmann, schlifske 
und und und zu sehen 

jo das war klasse
und bei den streckenverhältnissen hat vielleicht sogar denen 
die mini-dh in winterberg ein bißchen spass gemacht
ich fand´s jedenfalls super, denen zugucken zu können


----------



## rigger (21. Mai 2013)

Ja Jojo ihr seid ja auch noch dagewesen! Danke noch mal für die Einladung zum Kaffee. 
Bei den Finals stand ich oberhalb vom neuen Roadgab und eswar ganz interessant die Pros da durch die Pampe durchpflügen und über das Roadgab fliegen zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Mai 2013)

Roadgap!

(Klug*******rmodus aus!)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Mai 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> da will ich dabei sein!



Freut mich! Wann sollen wir hin?


----------



## jojo2 (21. Mai 2013)

hmmm
kann ich grad noch nicht sagen
ich muss erst noch nach wuppertal,
das spindrift testen

in wuppertal düsen ein paar freundliche propain werksfahrer herum


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Mai 2013)

Hahaha! Sehr gut! Hast du schon einen Termin? Ich kenne da ein paar nette Trails 

Hab letztens irgendsoeinen Propain Marketing Typen am Kothen kennengelernt, der war auch nett. Wohnt auch am Rande von Wuppertal.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Mai 2013)

teutonien in flammen,,hallo ihr ketten,,,,,,es ist soweit,,,,,,,in 14 tagen beginnt mein training,,oder besser die vorbereitung auf meinen sieg in willingen,,,,max.15 kippen am tag,,rumpsteak für die kraft und rotwein für den glykogenspeicher,,,,,,,sieg oder blut am lenker,,,,,



ich will brennen auch wenn du meinen namen morgen schon vergisst..
ich will brennen auch wenn danach nur kalte asche übrig ist..


*   ASP*


----------



## Ketta (22. Mai 2013)

bei dem trainingsplan kannst du ohne bedenken den sieg in der man-wertung einfahren! da hast du dann wenigstens keine konkurrenz von schlabber!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Mai 2013)

was ist konkurrenz ????? ach,,,,,,,dass sind bestimmt die opfer die auch auf das treppchen wollen......sorry.....geschenke gibt es zu weihnachten ...


----------



## jojo2 (22. Mai 2013)

bei dem trainingsplan brauchst du auch kein rad mehr
du könntest so runterrollen, aber vergiß den helm nich, sonst wirst du disqualifiziert



ich wollte euch auf meine neue signatur hinweisen

und als belohnung für´s drauf klicken
gibt´s das hier
als vorschuß
[ame="http://vimeo.com/65774516"]Sunshine Coast - Welcome The Trail Wizard on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (22. Mai 2013)

sorry 
tut noch nich
krieg ich aber noch hin 

bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (23. Mai 2013)

erledigt...


----------



## jojo2 (23. Mai 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> erledigt...



...toll
und danke!


ich hatte schon befürchtet, mich selbst bei facebook anmelden zu müssen, 
damit die zumindest ein einziges like kriegen
die taten mir schon leid
aber jetzt is ja alles gut


  @schulte69
hab noch keine nachricht wg propainrädern in wuppertal 
wenn die sich nich bald melden, schmeiß ich mein geld
dafür raus: 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009B6YM12/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1RPS50BPQR6GGBBJ8YBN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128"]Sony NEX-VG30E Full HD-Camcorder 3 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto[/ame]

und da is noch kein objektiv dabei!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Mai 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @schulte69
> hab noch keine nachricht wg propainrädern in wuppertal
> wenn die sich nich bald melden, schmeiß ich mein geld
> dafür raus:
> ...



  na dann mach mal..., am besten beides!


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Mai 2013)

@Ketta
schon gesehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...nickschutz-mit-cleveren-features-fahrbericht/


----------



## jojo2 (23. Mai 2013)

in winterberg hatte mir am besten der schutz von ortega gefallen
in der kombi mit der jacke von bliss, die aber erst im august rauskommen soll


----------



## Chefkocher (23. Mai 2013)

Aloah zusammen,

das Wetter ist ätzend, doch der Urlaub ist nah ;-) Wir sammeln daher gerade umfassende Tips für den bevorstehenden PDS-Trip (28.06-13.07. Les Gets). Wer also noch heiße Empfehlungen hat, was man wie und wo unbedingt machen sollte, darf uns gerne zuspammen ;-)


Da ich neben meinem Session auch das Enduro mitnehme wären auch GPS-Tracks für die ein oder andere Tour willkommen.
Zu Beginn der zwei Wochen werden Mary und ich am Passportes Du Soleil teilnehmen, dann sind wir erstmal auf uns allein gestellt, bevor in der darauffolgenden Wochen die Teutonen landen werden ;-)

..by the way: Diejenigen die schon einmal dort waren, welche Reifen würden ihr (Downhiller, Enduro) einpacken? 
Für Mary such ich noch ne Alternative für die anspruchsvolleren Einsätze. Zum Touren reicht sicherliche erstmal der derzeit gefahrene 2,35 HighRoller (vorne und hinten), die ich aber vielleicht noch gegen Hans Dampf tauschen werden. Fürs Gröbere denke ich bei ihr jedoch eher an nen was roßvolumigeres , bspw. den erprobten 2,35 MuddyMary, was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (23. Mai 2013)

Auf jeden Fall Robuste reifen mit DH Karkasse und auf jeden fall regenreifen...


----------



## diddie40 (23. Mai 2013)

kenda nevegal 2,5
guter Allrounder bei trockenen und nassen bedingungen


----------



## enduro pro (23. Mai 2013)

Regenreifen sind Pflicht....wenn du was leichtes suchst, onza ibex in 120dh für trocken und onza greina für nass  sehr empfehlenswert, rollen leicht, großes Volumen....


----------



## enduro pro (23. Mai 2013)

Jojo, wenn du das spindrift testen gehst, SAG mal bescheid, steht bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Mai 2013)

bei regen swamp think ,,,hat sich zweimal in frankreich bei richtig viel matsche bewährt,,,immer grip,,,null platten,,,,,,


----------



## diddie40 (23. Mai 2013)

der tb weiß, wovon er redet


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Mai 2013)

eben nicht diddie,,,aber oft merkt es keiner,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ketta (23. Mai 2013)

jau scotti, schon gesehen, aber jetzt hab ich ja schon den ortema!!

chefkocher und mary: ich hatte letztes jahr auch kenda nevegal, war ich super mit zufrieden, haben aber einen riesenrollwiderstand, aber für nur bergab ja egal, jetzt hab ich maxxis highroller dh vorne und minion hinten, haben sich in lac blanc auch als sehr gut bewährt, sogar im strömenden Regen und schlamm, in lac blanc hatten aber auch sehr viele muddy marry

enduro und jojo: hab in lac blanc eine fahrerin von propain kennengelernt die auch in winterberg war, mit der könnte man sich bestimmt auch mal treffen, allerdings dann eher in winterberg oder so, weil sie in kassel wohnt, sie fährt auch ein spindrift, wahrscheinlich in S


----------



## jojo2 (23. Mai 2013)

ich bin groß,
ich brauche m

aber danke ketta

wenn die von propain sich nicht bald melden,
dann...

in den nächsten tagen haben wir zuhause besuch von einem sehr besonderen fahrer
dann teste ich lieber eins seiner räder
(coole sau ich!)

tb du auch swamp thing??
du und ich wir sind schon echte checker
(wahrscheinlich sind wir die einzigen mit diesen dingern
und machen uns wieder mal total lächerlich)
für mein banshee hab ich mir vor ein paar tagen 
hans dampf gravitiy für hinten geholt - das dürfte auch so´ne lachnummer für die anderen sein

also enduro
dies wochenende bin ich bereits verplant
(aber ich verrat nix)


----------



## Totoxl (23. Mai 2013)

Wieso wundert mich es nicht das bei Jojo2 die Prominenz ein und aus geht?
Die Seite von Nele hat schon jede Menge "Gefällt Mir" clicks.
Welche Bikes von Propain interessieren euch? Das interessiert mich.

Reifen kann ich nicht so viel zu sagen, ich fahre schwarze Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. Mai 2013)

das mit der prominenz wundert mich auch nich
ich quatsch ja wirklich jeden an
(toto ich hab das da oben aber nachträglich etwas allgemeiner formuliert,
sonst wär das vielleicht doch blöd)
propain der freerider
und norco das truax  
und von ....
gute nacht
(war auf ner langen fortbildung und jetzt sollt ich mal schafen)


nachschlag:
pds is toll


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> das mit der prominenz wundert mich auch nich
> ich quatsch ja wirklich jeden an
> (toto ich hab das da oben aber nachträglich etwas allgemeiner formuliert,
> sonst wär das vielleicht doch blöd)
> ...




Oh man bin ich blöd, ich dachte immer dieses Whistler ist im Amerika!
Jojo, danke das du mich aufgeklärt hast. Jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf PDS!!

Ts ts, Whistler Bike Park in PDS, goil!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2013)

tb du auch swamp thing??
du und ich wir sind schon echte checker
(wahrscheinlich sind wir die einzigen mit diesen dingern
und machen uns wieder mal total lächerlich)






jau jojo,,,,dass waren damals noch zeiten,,,ich habe sogar reifen für mein fahrrad die so heißen...

Trotz seines pflanzlichen Charakters geht Swamp Thing wiederholt  Beziehungen mit Frauen ein und in den Comics von Alan Moore wird sogar  eine Art körperliche Vereinigung beschrieben, die durch den Verzehr von psychedelischen Früchten, gewachsen aus dem Körper von Swamp Thing, vollzogen wird.


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> tb du auch swamp thing??
> du und ich wir sind schon echte checker
> (wahrscheinlich sind wir die einzigen mit diesen dingern
> und machen uns wieder mal total lächerlich)
> ...




ach!
du also auch!
ich war dadurch 
zur entwicklung meines neuen therapieverfahrens 
schöner leben angeregt worden
das waren noch zeiten!!



übrigens: findest du nicht auch,
ich könnte langsam mein pseudonym aufgeben
und unter meinem richtigen namen schreiben?!
neues von jojo
statt diesem blöden "neues von castaneda"


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2013)

ich hatte auch echte erfolge


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2013)

Ich freu mich schon:

https://www.facebook.com/notes/bike...ine-mit-riesigem-spaßfaktor/10151925897374622


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2013)

ach scotti,,,wir beiden hübschen im gelobten land,,,und die anderen nehmen wir auch mit,,,käh wat fein,,,

in der ivz-online könnt ihr das neueste über die rechtslage des biken im teuto lesen...
hier der stand einer umfrage zu dem thema




Im Wald ist es eng geworden. Immer mehr suchen  dort Erholung oder betreiben Sport. Insbesondere Mountain-Biker und  Spaziergänger kommen sich dabei ins Gehege. Sollte Mountainbikefahren  generell im Teuto verboten werden? 
Ja, am liebsten sofort. Die nehmen sowieso keine Rücksicht.
36%

Nein, jeder hat im Wald die gleichen Rechte, also auch Mountain-Biker.
46%

Die Stadt Hörstel sollte Schilder aufstellen und um mehr Rücksichtnahme bitten.
17%

Mir ist das egal, ich gehe sowieso nicht in den Wald.
1%


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2013)

an der umfrage kann man übrigens noch teilnehmen......


----------



## Totoxl (24. Mai 2013)

einen Link bitte

Edit: schon gefunden, können aber nur zahlende Kunden lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (24. Mai 2013)

http://www.ivz-aktuell.de/

ich habs auch gefunden, war aber umsonst! hatte mich da aber schonmal irgendwann angemeldet

toto hast du die letzte antwort gewählt? da war grad noch 1%, jetzt schon 2%

ich hab schon 5mal auf die 2. Antwort getippt, jedesmal erwischt worden, dass ich schon abgestimmt hab


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> http://www.ivz-aktuell.de/
> 
> 
> ich hab schon 5mal auf die 2. Antwort getippt, jedesmal erwischt worden, dass ich schon abgestimmt hab



käse,
wollte dich grad bitten für mich mit abzustimmen
hab nämlich grad keine zeit
muss jetzt innen wald

gehabt euch wohl



die saalbachbilder sind ja wohl toll
ihr habt´s gut
und keine wanderer zu sehen


----------



## Totoxl (24. Mai 2013)

Ich konnte ja nicht abstimmen


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2013)

Einfach registrieren. Dann sollte es zu lesen sein. Ich konnte übrigens bisher 3x abstimmen


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Mai 2013)

war scheinbar eine Falschmeldung mit3x abstimmen


----------



## Chefkocher (24. Mai 2013)

Besten Dank für die Reifenempfehlungen. Aus eigener Erfahrung am meinem Session haben mich letztes Jahr in Saalbach meine Muddys nie im Stich gelassen, auch bei Nässe noch ausreichend. Ich denke ich besorg für Mary nen paar 2,35 (vorne Trailstar, hinten Pacestar). Als absoluter Schlechtwetterreifen hört sich der empfohlene Onza Greina recht vielversprechend an. Auch wenn ich nach wie vor mit phantastischem PDS-Wetter rechne, werde ich mir mal evtl. nen Paar zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ach!
> du also auch!
> ich war dadurch
> zur entwicklung meines neuen therapieverfahrens
> ...



früher war sowieso alles besser,,,oder sagen wir mal einfacher,,,viel einfacher,,
welches bike nehme ich mit in den bikepark ?? man hatte nur eins und einen bikepark gab es eh nicht ..
brauche ich heute regenreifen ??? nee falsch,,die frage gab es auch nicht weil niemand wußte das es sowas mal geben wird..regenreifen für fahrräder...
habe ich genug federweg ??? sorry,,auch falsch,,gab es auch nicht.wir hätten uns auch keinen leisten können,,wir hatten ja gebaut..
alle hatten keinen federweg und alle waren zufrieden..
alles war so einfach,,früher,,,


----------



## brcrew (24. Mai 2013)

gibts einen termin für sonntag!?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2013)

keine ahnung ,, früher gab es mal einen...früher war ,,ach das hatten wir schon...


----------



## diddie40 (24. Mai 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Reifenempfehlungen. Aus eigener Erfahrung am meinem Session haben mich letztes Jahr in Saalbach meine Muddys nie im Stich gelassen, auch bei Nässe noch ausreichend. Ich denke ich besorg für Mary nen paar 2,35 (vorne Trailstar, hinten Pacestar). Als absoluter Schlechtwetterreifen hört sich der empfohlene Onza Greina recht vielversprechend an. Auch wenn ich nach wie vor mit phantastischem PDS-Wetter rechne, werde ich mir mal evtl. nen Paar zulegen


 

muddy Mary für die Mary,


----------



## diddie40 (24. Mai 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/bike...ine-mit-riesigem-spaßfaktor/10151925897374622


 

das gefällt mir


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Mai 2013)

Am Zwölferkogel entsteht ein Trail der alles beinhaltet. Großzügig  angelegte Wallrides, Drops welche *keinem* den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn  bringen

endlich ist es soweit......... familienfreundlicher 8,5m drop.... schön..


----------



## rigger (25. Mai 2013)

Es ist soweit!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Mai 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Reifenempfehlungen. Aus eigener Erfahrung am meinem Session haben mich letztes Jahr in Saalbach meine Muddys nie im Stich gelassen, auch bei Nässe noch ausreichend. Ich denke ich besorg für Mary nen paar 2,35 (vorne Trailstar, hinten Pacestar). Als absoluter Schlechtwetterreifen hört sich der empfohlene Onza Greina recht vielversprechend an. Auch wenn ich nach wie vor mit phantastischem PDS-Wetter rechne, werde ich mir mal evtl. nen Paar zulegen



Ich würde als Allroundreifen f. Mary vorne den MM in Vertstar und hinten in Trailstar nehmen. Haben die mir bei Schwalbe so für´s Scalp empfohlen.
Der Pacestar rollt zwar besser, gript aber auch schlechter. Der Vertstar ist vergleichbar mit der Super Tacky Mischung beim Minion. Bei Nässe absolut top und vorne auch sonst immer fahrbar.


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> Am Zwölferkogel entsteht ein Trail der alles beinhaltet. Großzügig  angelegte Wallrides, Drops welche *keinem* den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn  bringen
> 
> endlich ist es soweit......... familienfreundlicher 8,5m drop.... schön..




TB
schönes, neues Benutzerbild!
Fehlt nur der Waidmann mit seinem treuen Dackel.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Mai 2013)

danke scotti,,bei dem bild habe ich mir nichts gedacht ...
außer :
der zaun steht für das eingesperrt sein ... aber man kann ihn übersteigen...auf die seite wo alles wie früher ist...wildfremde leute liegen sich weinend in den armen weil sie sich im einsamen teuto zufällig getroffen haben...der zaun ist endlich...in der hoffnung das alles wieder so wird.er hat einen anfang und ein ende...der zaun hat eine bestimmte anzahl an latten..nicht ohne grund... es sind nicht alle latten am zaun..helfe auch du alle latten an den zaun zu bringen...alle die nicht alle latten am zaun haben ,,,,vereinigt euch...
mehr habe ich mir bei dem bildchen nicht gedacht scotti,,,,was soll der dackel für eine aussage haben ??? oder mein freund der edle waidmann ???

so ,, jetzt geht es nach dortmund ,, da ist der bedarf noch größer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (25. Mai 2013)

Genau so habe ich das auch interpretiert!
Ich dachte nur der Waidmann würde gut zu den fehlenden Latten passen. 

Der Dackel symbolisiert den treuen, guten Freund, der mit seinen geistigen Fähigkeiten eine perfekte Ergänzung zum deutschen Waidmann darstellt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Mai 2013)

ergänzung oder sogar das hirn für beide ist....der jagdhund hat auf jedenfall mehr prüfungen hinter sich und ist besser ausgebildet ,, außerdem kommt er nicht besoffen zur jagd....die presse hetzt er auch nicht auf,er ist ehrlicher wie sein herrchen,,wenn er mich nicht mag knurrt er mich an..
ich mag jagdhunde..


----------



## jojo2 (25. Mai 2013)

weiß einer von euch, wo das ist???

die musik ist was für dich rigger
wieder was mit dieser frau mit den schmerzen 
und den komischen stimmbändern





und weil ich hier nich alles zukleistern will:
wer mal einen richtig guten film
aus russland sehen will,
der kann den bei den profilnachrichten auf meiner profilseite sehen 
die ersten fünf minuten sind die langweiligsten


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub im Teuto ist das nicht


----------



## diddie40 (25. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/


----------



## Ketta (26. Mai 2013)

auf gehts nach belgien  zum nächsten endurorennen! drückt die daumen und schickt gutes wetter rüber!


----------



## rigger (26. Mai 2013)

Viel erfolg!!


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Mai 2013)

Viel Erfolg ihr Ketten!!
Aber mit dem Wetter das wird wohl nix.


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Mai 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> auf gehts nach belgien  zum nächsten endurorennen! drückt die daumen und schickt gutes wetter rüber!



Ich drücke euch auch ganz fest die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (26. Mai 2013)

Heute noch jemand im Wald unterwegs? 
Bisher ist´s ja noch trocken.


----------



## jojo2 (26. Mai 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> auf gehts nach belgien  zum nächsten endurorennen! drückt die daumen und schickt gutes wetter rüber!



jo
ihr sportskanonen
viel glück und viel spass!

und ihr kriegt wieder genau das wetter,
das ihr so liebt



  @diddie40
danke
(ich sollte einfach mal länger aufbleiben,
dann krieg ich das wichtigste auch mit.
die strecke liegt nur 400 km von mir entfernt
und wenn ich das mit der tour zum rennen am ochsenkopf 
kombinier - ich fuchs ich - dann sind das nur 
900km!)
super
echt super am arsch der welt zu leben


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Mai 2013)

Schön das Formel 1 heute so langweilig war.

Endlich mal Zeit für einen Totem-Gabelservice gehabt.
Erstaunliche Erkenntnis: 

Mit 137 statt 80 ml Gabelöl, klappert die Gabel nicht mehr, dämpft vernünftig und hat kein Spiel in der Federung/Dämpfung!

Verblüffend!


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Mai 2013)

Heute kam die Frage auf: Was machen wir am Donnerstag?

Bikepark, na klar, wenn das Wetter paßt!

Aber wo?
Warstein, Willingen, Winterberg??

Irgendwelche Vorschläge und wer ist dabei??


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Mai 2013)

ich bin in beerfelden....


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich bin in beerfelden....



Ach so, ums Eck rum!

Das ist mir zu weit. Aber auch eine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Mai 2013)

ich bin sowieso für 4 tage in der ecke,,,freitag ist biketag..


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Mai 2013)

Cool, viel Spaß!
Wie war Dortmund?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Mai 2013)

dortmund war der knaller,,,,fussball finde ich echt doof aber die partys sind klasse...


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Mai 2013)

wir sind grad aus belgien zurück
das wetter war so wie angekündigt
also ideal für uns
leichter dauerregen bei 4 °C....häääärrrrlisch
aufgeweichte schmierige trails? haben uns nicht beeindruckt!!
glitschige wurzeln? nach lac blanc lächerlich!!!
loses schiefersteinplattengeröll....einfach durchgepflügt!!
reißende wassermassen auf den trails....voll easy!!
die schlammschlacht in den ardennen ist nun geschichte.....

eure gedrückten daumen haben geholfen
ketta hat das geschafft, was der bvb nicht auf die kette gekriegt hat 

ketta hat ganz souverän den pott nach hause geholt
number 1 in der frauenwertung, yeahhhh 

ich bin mit meinem fünften platz aber auch ganz glücklich 

.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Mai 2013)

gratulation aus teutonia,,,sk-racing....auf sieg programmiert,,,,


----------



## rigger (26. Mai 2013)

Ja geil Glückwunsch Ketta!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Mai 2013)

Hamma Ketta! Super Sache! Ich sach ja du hast dich wahnsinnig verbessert. Glückwunsch!!!

Ey schlabber nur fünfter!! Was war denn da los? Nich ordentlich gefrühstückt???

Ne, in ernst, super Leistung alle beide!!!!

Da mache ich mir echt Sorgen um den TB. Der sieht ja kein Land gegen euch in WiBe.


----------



## Chefkocher (26. Mai 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich würde als Allroundreifen f. Mary vorne den MM in Vertstar und hinten in Trailstar nehmen. Haben die mir bei Schwalbe so für´s Scalp empfohlen.
> Der Pacestar rollt zwar besser, gript aber auch schlechter. Der Vertstar ist vergleichbar mit der Super Tacky Mischung beim Minion. Bei Nässe absolut top und vorne auch sonst immer fahrbar.



Auf nem DHer würde ich es genauso machen, aber bei Marys Mega zweifele ich noch etwas mit der Vertstar-Mischung, wegen des Rollwiederstands. Hinten ebenfalls die Trailstarmischung, könnte sie die vielleicht auch noch für ne kleine Tour mit leichten Uphills drauflassen.

 @Ketten

Groooovey !!! Glückwünsche an beide Aspiranten ;-)
Wir kennen auch das Geheimnis des Erfolges: Itensives Schlechtettertrainng im Dörenberg !!! ....hat mächtig Spass gemacht mit euch !!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. Mai 2013)

Super Glückwunsch, Ketta!!!
Aber eine Frage hätte ich da noch, wieviele Frauen sind den da mitgefahren?


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Mai 2013)

Ey Ketta, hab das Foto gerade erst gesehen.
Ist das der belgische Gral, den du da in der Hand hältst?

So langsam muss euer Sideboard doch unter der Last der Pokale zusammenbrechen! Teutonischer Gral, belgischer Gral ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (27. Mai 2013)

danke für die glückwünsche!

fb, man fragt eine frau doch auch nicht nach ihrem alter! nur soviel ich war nicht die einzige


----------



## diddie40 (27. Mai 2013)

Glückwunsch an die Ketten.
weiter so, das wetter bleibt euch treu


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Mai 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> danke für die glückwünsche!
> 
> fb, man fragt eine frau doch auch nicht nach ihrem alter! nur soviel ich war nicht die einzige




Ist klar, es waren noch mind. 2 andere dabei.
(FB, das sieht man doch auf dem Bild)


----------



## brcrew (27. Mai 2013)

glückwunsch ihr ketten! ordentliche leistung


----------



## jojo2 (27. Mai 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an die Ketten.
> weiter so, das wetter bleibt euch treu



typisch diddie
wenn er sich mal meldet,
dann schreibt er was konstruktives oder
was erbauliches
aber immer die wahrheit!

ihr ketten seid klasse
herzlichen glückwunsch!

oh mann ich wüßte gerne mal wie sich das anfühlt
"erster" "bester" "allen davon"
boah das muss so geil sein


----------



## ricobra50 (27. Mai 2013)

Glückwunsch Ketta!!! Super , Super


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Mai 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Da mache ich mir echt Sorgen um den TB. Der sieht ja kein Land gegen euch in WiBe.



brauchst du nicht scotti,,,,,gegen die ketten habe ich mich schon ergeben,,,ich schiebe es dann später auf die falsche reifenwahl (nicht weiter sagen,,deshalb per pn ) ,,,der eigentliche kampf sollte gegen den fb stattfinden,,,,,
schaltauge um schaltauge ,,, ritzelzahn um ritzelzahn..schade..


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Mai 2013)

so hier isses....fast fertig...ready to Enduroride ;-))


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (27. Mai 2013)

Pascal das Bike gefällt mit richtig gut !!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Mai 2013)

genau das richtige teil für den teuto...


----------



## kleinOtze (27. Mai 2013)

Die Farbe ist der Hammer ... schön wenige decals dran ... perfekt


----------



## imfluss (27. Mai 2013)

Hammer Ketten-Power ! Hammer ICB ! Hammer Wetter heute + morgen !
Wer  Bock auf Biken hat kommt einfach morgen abend 18.30h ins Bocketal.


----------



## jojo2 (28. Mai 2013)

so
bin grad aus´m wald zurück
so ruhig wie
bis ich kam...

genau wie hier
und action!

cu


----------



## diddie40 (28. Mai 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> so
> bin grad aus´m wald zurück
> so ruhig wie
> bis ich kam...
> ...


 
wie geht's nele, alles ok?
das Foto ist auf jeden fall klasse

mensch gerade läuft im fernsehn der Wetterbericht, das sieht ja nicht gut aus für donnerstag.
was habt ihr denn so vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. Mai 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wie geht's nele, alles ok?
> das Foto ist auf jeden fall klasse
> 
> mensch gerade läuft im fernsehn der Wetterbericht, das sieht ja nicht gut aus für donnerstag.
> was habt ihr denn so vor?




danke der nachfrage

nun ja
sie braucht nen neuen helm
(aber erst schreib ich die helmfirma an, ob das im 
kinnbereich etwa ne sollbruchstelle sein soll)


das vorderrad wird derzeit provisorisch hergerichtet, 
und dann gibt es endlich den zweiten laufradsatz

ein paar tage noch und sie kann den obereren rumpfbereich 
wieder etwas geschmeidiger und ohne schmerzen bewegen

der sprung war ein etwas längeres gap, das sie vorher bereits gesprungen war, aber dann ...

ich hatte bereits vorher ausschau nach einem neckbrace für mich gehalten
dieser sturz beschleunigt die entscheidung jetzt und nele trägt ihren genickschutz 
vielleicht demnächst nicht mehr nur im park, sondern auch am dörenberg!
(man hab ich einen schock bekommen als die da so durch die gegend flog)



und finde ich auch:
das foto ist nich schlecht
ich hab ein neues objektiv ausprobiert (50mm, festbrennweite)
und damit kann ich fotos machen, die nicht aussehen, wie in der dunkelkammer gemacht 



ihr da bei euch habt schon wieder einen feiertag?


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Mai 2013)

jaaaa jojo
wir haben morgen feiertag 

aber hui
das foto!!! die nelli pirelli!!!
die körperhaltung sieht so gut aus, dass ich nicht von einem sturz ausgegangen bin, verdammt! falsch gedacht....

gute besserung an das töchterchen


----------



## jojo2 (29. Mai 2013)

@brcrew
´n bild von dem helm möchte ich lieber nicht hochladen
benutzt werden kann der nicht mehr

aber mit so einem bild entsteht schnell der eindruck,
dass der helm nix taugt
das will ich aber nicht einfach so behaupten
und ich will mit so´nem bild keiner firma ein schlechtes image verpassen
also lass ich das lieber


----------



## brcrew (29. Mai 2013)

...nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Mai 2013)

der helm hat doch seinen job gemacht,,,energie abgeleitet in verformung ,,, dafür ist er gebaut...


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Mai 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1J43_TXly0"]Original Bike Tricks from Tim Knoll - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Mai 2013)

achtung !!!!
anscheinend haben die zecken in teutonien auch eine gesinnung,,,,,ich hatte heute 11 zecken am rechten bein und nur 4 am linken ,,,,, das ist doch kein zufall,,,, der krefelder hat heute bewiesen das die biker aus dem ruhrpott auch große cochones haben,,,,,auf nach beerfelden,,,,


----------



## jojo2 (30. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> achtung !!!!
> anscheinend haben die zecken in teutonien auch eine gesinnung,,,,,ich hatte heute 11 zecken am rechten bein und nur 4 am linken ,,,,, das ist doch kein zufall,,,,



hanglage?




Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der krefelder hat heute bewiesen das die biker aus dem ruhrpott auch große cochones haben,,,,,auf nach beerfelden,,,,




der geht ja auch auf dickem eis

viel spass in beerfelden

käse
alle sind se im park
nur toto, kleinotze, rigger und ich müssen "arbeiten"
is doch so 
oder etwa nich??


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. Mai 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> achtung !!!!
> anscheinend haben die zecken in teutonien auch eine gesinnung,,,,,ich hatte heute 11 zecken am rechten bein und nur 4 am linken ,,,,, das ist doch kein zufall



Und ich dachte immer Punker nennt man Zecken...

Glückwunsch an die Ketten! Meine Güte, macht ihr noch was anderes als Radfahren? Ist ja der Wahsinn!

Ich kann meinen Arm wieder weit genug strecken um an den Lenker zu kommen, also steige ich die Tage auch wieder aufs Rad. Allerdings noch nicht auf MTB, das dauert wohl noch ein paar Wochen. Vielleicht sollte ich mich bis dahin einer Altherrenrunde Extremhollandradfahrern anschließen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Mai 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> alle sind se im park



Nabend! Naja..., alle nicht. Ich bin mal schööön arbeiten.

Meinerseits auch Glückwunsch an die Ketten! Freut mich für euch.


Papa-Joe, gute Besserung! Auf dass der Flügel wieder heile wird!


Schöne Grüße aus Wuppertal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (30. Mai 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hanglage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, klein Toto ist heute fleißig gewesen. Sei froh das du kein Facebook hast Jojo, sonst müsstest du dir das da auch noch den ganzen Tag anschauen. "wir sind hier im Bike Park usw."


----------



## jojo2 (30. Mai 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Sei froh das du kein Facebook hast Jojo, sonst müsstest du dir das da auch noch den ganzen Tag anschauen. "wir sind hier im Bike Park usw."




und morgen heißt das da bestimmt

"geil alta brückentach!
wir sind im bikepark"


mir doch egal
schaiß bikeparks
schaiß facebug


----------



## enduro pro (30. Mai 2013)

Geil alta, Brückentach.....biken oda was


----------



## jojo2 (31. Mai 2013)

foren find ich besonders häßlich


----------



## Ketta (31. Mai 2013)

Die besten Geburtstagswünsche an BlueKarry von den Ketten!! Lass dich ordentlich feiern!


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Mai 2013)

Von mir auch allet jute zum B-day!!


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Mai 2013)

Goil! Heute Brückentach! Erst ma das Scalp sauber machen. War ein wenig matschig im Bikepark!


----------



## jojo2 (31. Mai 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> Geburtstagswünsche an BlueKarry von den Ketten!!



das ist ma ne nachricht, die es wert ist

herzlichen glückwunsch!

auf dass du heute einen hut brauchst!
gegen sonnenbrand


----------



## schlabberkette (31. Mai 2013)

ja schaisse
von wegen gail alta
ich abaiten am brückentach
ich könnte kotz... äähm, ich stehe kurz vor einer schwallartigen entleerung des magen- und speiseröhreninhaltes durch den mund......
naja...nur noch drei stündchen....

dafür war der faiertach gestern rischtisch schööön!!

in iburg mit ketta, chefkocher und greenmary im wald gespielt
knochenbrecherische abfahrten wurden praktiziert
rippchen wurden einem härtetest unterzogen
ich hoffe sie haben gehalten....haben sie?
dafür hängt mir heute so´n festgelutschter punker im arm
zum glück nicht 11 linke und 4 rechte wie beim tb
konnte den armbesetzer aber mit pinzecke vertreiben

papajoe und schulte
danke für die glückwünsche
aber papajoe, natürlich machen wir auch noch was anderes außer radfahren 
autofahren!!
wie sollen wir denn sonst zu den radfahrgebieten kommen!?
etwa mit dem rad???? 

gute besserung papajoe und mary


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (31. Mai 2013)

Leute Leute, nur weil ich das mit dem auf die Fresse legen vorgemacht hab müsst ihr das noch lange nicht nachmachen! 

Auf jeden Fall an alle Verletzten gute Besserung!


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Mai 2013)

Ja is echt ne Seuche zur Zeit!
Und ich möchte mal betonen:
ICH habe mich schon lange nicht mehr auf die Fresse gelegt!!
Nur weil immer mal wieder solche Gerüchte aufkommen.


----------



## kleinOtze (31. Mai 2013)

@schlabberchain ... tröste dich ... in den Riggermountains lutschen die Punks auch ordentlich rum


----------



## jojo2 (31. Mai 2013)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> @schlabberchain ...



bin gespannt
wer das ist

so! wochenende!
heute schien die sonne zum herzerweichen
und zum geburtstag feiern!
super!

ich leg jetzt die tastatur weg 
und fahr rad
und wünsch uns allen ein schönes wochenende!
cu


----------



## kleinOtze (31. Mai 2013)

@jojo2 ... mal sehen welcher @schlabber sich meldet


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Mai 2013)

Bisschen was von gestern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (31. Mai 2013)

Video gefällt, aber ich finde das Ende ein wenig langweilig. Immer nur aus Fahrersicht gefilmt wird es schnell öde. Den Anfang finde ich Top. 
Aber es ist halt immer ein Kompromiss.
Selber fahren und die Kamera nebenbei, macht Spaß, dafür ist der Film nicht so spannend.
Stehen und Filmen, macht ein interessanten Film, aber man bekommt kein Fahrspaß.


----------



## diddie40 (31. Mai 2013)

recht haste, áber dies ist ein mtb-forum und kein filmforum.


----------



## Totoxl (31. Mai 2013)

Das weiß ich doch Diddie, aber ein wenig Kritik darf man doch bestimmt äußern. 
Wenn e nur um Mtb fahren ging. Top Video, es scheint als hättet ihr ne Menge Spaß gehabt.


----------



## diddie40 (31. Mai 2013)

das war jetzt keine Kritik von mir sondern nur ne Anmerkung, weil oft Videos, die nur einen schönen mtb-tag dokumentieren wollen verrissen werden


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Mai 2013)

Ihr habt beide Recht.
So ein Video muß kurz und knapp sein und schnelle Schnitte haben.
Aber Ben wollte gerne mal sich selbst im Video sehen. 
Und da ist es schöner sich mal auf einer längeren 
Strecke zu sehen.


----------



## Totoxl (31. Mai 2013)

Mit dem Hintergrundwissen, sieht es ja schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## brcrew (31. Mai 2013)

war ein super tag (und das soll das video ja wiedergeben) und danke für das mitfilmen.


----------



## herby-hancoc (1. Juni 2013)

Herzlichen glückwunsch Junge !!!Mach das Bier kalt und den Chilli scharf wir kommen bald


----------



## enduro pro (1. Juni 2013)

Pascal.....Chili braucht keiner nur Wein, weib und Gesang


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Juni 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Pascal.....Chili braucht keiner nur Wein, weib und Gesang





herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Mach das Bier kalt und den Chilli scharf wir kommen bald



Ich nehm alles!   

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum B-day! Alles gute und      !  

Bis nachher. Stell schon mal das Bier kalt! Wir haben Durst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch Pascal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rigger (1. Juni 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Pascal!!!


Möchte morgen noch einer mit nach Willingen oder Winterberg? Ich möchte da wohl hin...


----------



## kleinOtze (1. Juni 2013)

Glückwonsch JONGE!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. Juni 2013)

Jo Pascal, alles gute zum Geburtstag! Lasst es krachen!



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ja is echt ne Seuche zur Zeit!
> Und ich möchte mal betonen:
> ICH habe mich schon lange nicht mehr auf die Fresse gelegt!!
> Nur weil immer mal wieder solche Gerüchte aufkommen.



Ja, du fällst aus der Rolle!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Juni 2013)

Danke Danke....so Bier is Kalt,und Chilli is auch fertig...Allso bis später


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Juni 2013)

yoh ghostrider
die ketten wünschen dir natürlich auch nur das beste zum wiegenfeste 
happy birthday      
bis später


----------



## jojo2 (1. Juni 2013)

ich kann nich so doll reimen
herzlichen glückwusch!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Juni 2013)

Auch aus Wuppertal: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Totoxl (1. Juni 2013)

Hier auch noch mal alles Gute zum Wiegenfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (1. Juni 2013)

boah facebook und forum.. zu komplex! auch von mir hier nochmal alles gute!


----------



## ricobra50 (1. Juni 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Pascal!!!


----------



## Chefkocher (1. Juni 2013)

Hey Patzkal, alten Wemser...die allerbesten Geburtstagswünsche aus Bad Iburg, lass es Dir richtig gut gehen.

Mary und der Mann am Herd


----------



## rigger (2. Juni 2013)

Nen schonen gruss aus Wibe!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juni 2013)

zurück aus baden-württemberg,, nix mit biken,,katastrophenalarm,,,war aber nicht die schuld vom fb,,der war nicht mit,,,

glückwunsch nachträglich veruuukte mongo..


----------



## kleinOtze (3. Juni 2013)

@tb ... man munkelt das der FB sich in seine Badewanne gesetzt hat und das was übergeschwappt ist, heißt jetzt Jahrhundertflut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (4. Juni 2013)

Boah Leute nur noch etwas mehr wie einen Monat noch....


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juni 2013)

so!
ich jetzt auch mal
(ich hab kein facebug, daher müsst ihr hier wieder herhalten)

komme ich grad aus´m wald
(mann! das wetter ist ja wohl göttlich!)

da hat nele bereits das neue dirt ausgepackt
(ich darf das nicht, das abo läuft auf ihren namen)

is auf dem cover ein cooler whip zu sehen
(mit´m aurum erkenn ich noch)
nele sacht: mike hopkins

ich sach: woran erkennst du das??
sie: der fährt ne marzzochi

ich weiß noch nich mal wie man marzzochi schreibt
(ich musste noch nachgucken, dass marzzochi mit r geschrieben wird)

krass! oder?



so war mein tag
ach mann!
hätte ich nur facebook
dann könnte ich das da auch reinschreiben


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juni 2013)

...vermutlich bin ich der einzige, der das von dir gelesen hat, ich habe dieses Facebook nämlich auch nicht. Was genau ist das eigentlich?


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juni 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ...vermutlich bin ich der einzige, der das von dir gelesen hat, ich habe dieses Facebook nämlich auch nicht. Was genau ist das eigentlich?




ach du reichst mir vollkommen!!




schulte69 schrieb:


> ich habe dieses Facebook nämlich auch nicht. Was genau ist das eigentlich?



das is total gut
da sind alle

und nun:
wieder frisch an´s werk
(nachdem ich den ersten schock überwunden hab)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juni 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ach du reichst mir vollkommen!!



Oh, das ist nett, dass du das sagst! Die anderen lesens ja eh nicht, können somit ja nicht enttäuscht sein.



jojo2 schrieb:


> das is total gut
> da sind alle


Wenns total gut ist, warum sind wir da nicht?


jojo2 schrieb:


> und nun:
> wieder frisch an´s werk
> (nachdem ich den ersten schock überwunden hab)


Welches Werk und welcher Schock?


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juni 2013)

das mit dem schock is:
nele is so wissend und ich so dumm

das mit dem werk
käse
weiß ich auch nich, war so ne floskel
hab ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt

rigger
rigger liest immer mit
aber der ist bestimmt nicht beleidigt, wenn er das liest
und! der is bei facebug!
der verpasst nix


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juni 2013)

@schulte69

karsten!
ich bin schwach und will berühmt bleiben!
ohne facebug geht heut gar nix mehr
das wirst du auch noch feststellen müssen!!



 jojo2 nun endlich auch bei facebook! liken!!


----------



## Totoxl (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch bei beiden und lese alles, nur schreiben mag nicht nicht so gern. Ihr seid alle so Wort gewandt, da bereitet mir das lesen immer Freude.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juni 2013)

Nein Jojo2, wir brauchen sowas nicht! Wir sind die letzten, mit Saskia zusammen, die nicht geliked werden!


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juni 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> so Wort gewandt, da bereitet mir das lesen immer Freude.



ja echt krass, 
was die hier manchmal so geschrieben haben

weisse noch?!
der tb enduro und so
und der fb!!
damals 
vor facebook

na ja was solls
ich guck einfach nach vorn und gleich noch mal innen wald rein

bis dann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. Juni 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nein Jojo2, wir brauchen sowas nicht! Wir sind die letzten, mit Saskia zusammen, die nicht geliked werden!



ach du auch noch hier?
jo saskia du und ich

die drei musketiere
oder die drei vonner tanke
(kennste den film? heinz rühmann)

wir sollten bald mal wieder zusammen rad fahren


(notieren: dringend vernünftiges rad besorgen)
bis dann


----------



## Ketta (4. Juni 2013)

ich bin auch da!! da wären wir schon vier!!

zusammen radfahren will ich auch mit euch 
wie siehts denn am WE aus?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juni 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> die drei musketiere
> oder die drei vonner tanke
> (kennste den film? heinz rühmann)
> 
> ...



Jo, den kenne ich! Lang ist's her. Hab ich aber schonmal gesehen mit omma damals.

Und ja, sollten wir. Mit Ketta zusammen! Ich weiß nur noch nicht wo. Ich könnte mich ja entweder mit Malmedy oder Warstein anfreunden. Alles andere wäre mir zu voll an einem sonnigen Wochenende. Oder halt mal was lokales wie Kohlensiepen.

Ich plane hier schon und liege noch mit Erkältung auf der Couch..., ich hoffe ich nehme den Mund nicht zu voll...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juni 2013)

@jojo2
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/178126-last-herb-dh-top-aufbau


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juni 2013)

bin auf dem weg zum wald 
zum glück noch mal hier vorbeigekommen
radfahren am wochenende?
ich bin dabei


das last
"mann weiß, was die teile wert sind
nur ich wieder nich...
sind wohl viel geld wert...

und nun wech nnen wald
ich freu mich schon


aufs wochenende


----------



## rigger (4. Juni 2013)

Gutes Biken das herb dh. 

Hab am wie keine Zeit, muss Rosen unters Volk bringen.... 
evtl. Schaff ich es Sonntag abend noch die Wiederholung vom Downhill World Cup anzuschauen...

Samstag gehts auf jeden Fall in den Wald!

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mal mit ner Tour hier in den riggermountains aus, danach schon grillen....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juni 2013)

Ach, der möchte nur eine vernünftigen Preis haben. Nachdem jetzt der neue Rahmen draußen ist, soll der mal den Ball flach halten.

Fand das nur schön von der Farbe her. Du möchtest ja eh was touriges ala tyeeeeeee oder wie das heißt.


----------



## rigger (4. Juni 2013)

Den TB und mich sieht man auch in Video!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. Juni 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> evtl. Schaff ich es Sonntag abend noch die Wiederholung vom WC anzuschauen...



Igitt, du filmst dich dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (5. Juni 2013)

1:00 rigger pupst
1:01 - 1:03 tb reibt sich nen duftbaum unter die nase
krass


----------



## Ketta (5. Juni 2013)

heut jemand im teuto unterwegs? könnte ab ca. 13.30/14h da sein


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juni 2013)

Ritschi und ich um 17:30 Parkplatz Dörenthe.


----------



## Prezident (5. Juni 2013)

Wo sieht man euch im Video? Rigger ist bestimmt der Racer mit dem Red Bull Helm und TB naja kann ja nur der mit dem Schild: Whip for Tits sein


----------



## Prezident (5. Juni 2013)

Wann seits denn mal wieder im Pott radeln Schlabberketta+Kette?


----------



## Ketta (5. Juni 2013)

mensch was war das heute wieder schön im teuto
und so viele trails die ich noch nicht kannte 

den scotti abgehängt, bergauf und bergab (das lag aber nur daran, das der restalkohol von samstag noch nicht abgebaut war)

tb, wo warst du eigentlich? besser hätte die vorbereitung für willingen nicht sein können, aber du trainierst wahrscheinlich hart nach deinem festgelegten trainingsplan, oder? kann ich verstehen, wenn heute extensives intervalltraining am rande der aneroben schwelle und respiratorischem kompensationspunkt auf dem programm stand, da kann man nichts machen

zum schluss noch in brochterbeck am workshop bikepflege teilgenommen , danke nochmal enduro!
schlabber, wenn du mal probleme mit deinen pedalen hast, kann ich dir da jetzt weiterhelfen
und wenn deine lev nicht mehr funzt, kannst du mich auch um rat fragen

bestimmt ist schon allen aufgefallen, das dies mein längster beitrag im forum war, muss wohl am wetter liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (5. Juni 2013)

cool!




rigger rigger
du muss auch ma innen wald!
ich hab heute eine blindschleiche aufgenommen!!
cool ne

was geht am we
saskia mach den karsten mal fit


verdammt 
ichkannnichkurzichbinjojo


----------



## Ketta (5. Juni 2013)

prezi, wann wir mal wieder im pott fahren, dat wes ik och noch nich

scotti, schon zu hause? da seid ihr ja nicht lange gefahren


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juni 2013)

*Einspruch!!*

Anfangs hab ich  noch ganz gut mitgehalten.
Bergab kein Problem, bis Enduro von hinten irgendwie ganz panisch gerufen hat. Ich natürlich total besorgt abgebremst und muß mir dann Sprüche anhören wie: du warst auch schon mal schneller.

Von da an bin ich dann lieber hinten gefahren. Da konnte ich Ketta dann auch besser auf den Popo gucken. 
Das heißt ich konnte den Enduro im Auge behalten, der IMMER hinter dem Popo herfuhr.
Ja und mit dem Sabuca, Whisky und Bier Restalkohol ist das so eine Sache. Der ist wirklich gaaaaanz schön hartnäckig.

Aber sonst war´s schön im Wald!


----------



## jojo2 (5. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juni 2013)

jojo 
manchmal verstehe ich dich nicht


----------



## Ketta (5. Juni 2013)

endlich mal was los hier


----------



## jojo2 (5. Juni 2013)

scotti
das war nur n test
... ist blindenschrift
ich wollt nur rauskriegen, ob du blind bist
aba bisse wohl nich



andererseits
ich wollt euch vorhin nich stören
hatte nämlich so was geschrieben wie
da will ich mal hin, z.b. am nächsten wochenende
oder in kurz .. .. .... ... .. .....-

da hin
zum beispiel ...:.::::..::..:.::.:::::.::.:::....:..:..:::::.!


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juni 2013)

Ach soooo,  ich hätt´s ja verstanden, aber da war ein Rechtschreibfehler drin.

Wenn du da hin willst, frag doch mal den :::::.....::...:::::"" . oder den ....:::..::::..::.:: und den ::::....................... nicht vergessen. Die kommen bestimmt mit.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juni 2013)

@_Ketta_
vorbereitung auf willingen ??? anerobe wat ??? kompensa dings ??? intervall trallala ??
1 mann,,,1 kettenblatt,,,1 ziel,,,,0 ausreden....

wenn ich die wahl habe zwischen dem nichts und dem schmerz, dann wähle ich den schmerz.

hat ein schlauer mann gesagt


----------



## ricobra50 (5. Juni 2013)

Leute  ich finde das war Heute  eine tolle Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juni 2013)

ritschi stimmt es das der scotti nichts mehr drauf hat und der enduro so super schnell geworden ist ???


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juni 2013)




----------



## ricobra50 (5. Juni 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ritschi stimmt es das der scotti nichts mehr drauf hat und der enduro so super schnell geworden ist ???



Thommas alle sind schnell geworden :


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juni 2013)

ich auch ???

(sehr leise seufzend,schon fast tränen erstickt in der hoffnung auf eine zustimmung,ohne zu wissen wie damit ungegangen werden würde wenn das ersehnte ja kommen sollte) 
die längste klammer die ich je gesetzt habe,muss wohl am wetter liegen..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Juni 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was geht am we
> saskia mach den karsten mal fit



Nabend! Also Sonntag morgen geht nix. Samstag geht! Muss gehen, vielleicht was gemäßigter aber es wird gehen! Also los! Was machen wir? Pott?


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Juni 2013)

Samstach Willingen!


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juni 2013)

oh käse
samstag kann ich nich
nun ja gibt ja noch andere wochenenden


----------



## ricobra50 (6. Juni 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Samstach Willingen!



Bin ich dabei


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. Juni 2013)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (6. Juni 2013)

samstach wird doch so extrem voll im sauerlandstern


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juni 2013)

so
meine samstagarbeit wird auf sonntag verlegt
kann nun doch samstag innen park

fischmitfahrrad wäre auch dabei

nele fährt im bergischen

scotti:
:.::::...:::..:.....:..);


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (6. Juni 2013)

nele fährt wo?? hier? also im bergischen?? nele fährt  wieder? sehr gut!!! 

jojo willste denn nach willingen samstach oder .....::::.:...:?


----------



## jojo2 (6. Juni 2013)

ach das is eigentlich egal
warstein bietet für fischmitfahrrad etwas mehr abwechslung
aber keinen lift...

aber das klingt,
als würdet ihr fahren wollen
das is doch schon mal super!


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Juni 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> so
> meine samstagarbeit wird auf sonntag verlegt
> kann nun doch samstag innen park
> 
> ...




Wie schon gesagt:

:::.....:.:.:.:.:.  ...


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (6. Juni 2013)

kohlensiepen hat auch keinen lift aber ist nett und nicht so weit! also ich denke, dass wir eher da fahren werden - oder warstein ;-) aber das ist mir eigentlich egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. Juni 2013)

okay
sobald ich die seh, 
besprech ich das mit der 

und ketta? fährst du / ihr auch am samstag irgendwo fahrrad?


----------



## Ketta (7. Juni 2013)

jau, wir fahrn auch rad 
samstag tour
wahrscheinlich sonntag nach willingen


----------



## jojo2 (7. Juni 2013)

viel spass


----------



## diddie40 (7. Juni 2013)

wo geht denn morgen die post ab, hätte auch mal wieder zeit ne schöne tour zu fahren


----------



## jojo2 (7. Juni 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wo geht denn morgen die post ab, hätte auch mal wieder zeit ne schöne tour zu fahren



ich glaube diddie, du hast die freie auswahl

obszösfeld, obswillingen, obswarstein oder oder is
du hast die qual der wahl

und vielleicht sehn wir uns dann in ...

hach ich weiß es auch noch nich


----------



## rigger (7. Juni 2013)

Fährt einer Sonntag den 15.6 nach willingen und kann mich mitnehmen?


----------



## diddie40 (7. Juni 2013)

na, ich dachte an bad iburg oder so


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juni 2013)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Thommas alle sind schnell geworden :





Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich auch ???




er antwortet nicht,,,,,ich weiß genau was das heißt,,,alle,,,nur ich nicht...
sogar der fb war gestern schneller,,berg hoch und auch berg runter...

ick hang mi up


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juni 2013)

hier noch was für alle die morgen nicht in den bikepark dürfen..

http://www.rag-anthrazit-ibbenbueren.de/events/grubenwehr-ausdauerlauf-event.php


----------



## Ketta (7. Juni 2013)

tb, zeitplan für nächsten samstag in willingen: ab 9h startnummernausgabe, 9-14h training auf stage 1-3, 14-19h training auf stage 3-6

vielleicht hat fb ja glück und rutscht noch mit rein

ob du auch schneller geworden bist, können wir erst nach dem WE sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juni 2013)

dann bekomme ich ja doch noch training,,,aber,, stage 1-6 ????
6 ? soll das bedeuten das es 6 strecken gibt ??? 
nur 6 ?

der fb kommt auch mit,,aber nur zum bier saufen,,,gut das der zu blöd war sich anzumelden....
wenn der auch nur 1 sekunde schneller gewesen wäre ,es hätte mich auch das zeugenschutzprogramm vom bka nicht vor seinem spott schützen können..


----------



## brcrew (7. Juni 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> ...
> 
> vielleicht hat fb ja glück und rutscht noch mit rein
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=633524&highlight=enduro+willingen


vielleicht kann der fb ja hier noch nen platz bekommen.. da haben einige ihren platz abzugeben.. scheint aber irgendwie recht tricky zu sein die ummeldung.

wie siehts denn mit ner sonntagsrunde aus?


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2013)

tricky und fb ??? das wird nichts !!!

es wird wieder an der gleichen frage scheitern ....

geschlecht : 

    woman     O

                       men        O


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juni 2013)

zurück!
kohlensiepen is super und die leute da auch!


jetzt hatte ich ja heute da meinen spass
kann man den leuten aus dem verein eigentlich was gutes tun?
als dank für deren arbeit?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Juni 2013)

Nabend! Ja war tatsächlich supergut heute!!

Schau mal nach: happy Trail Friends Witten oder so ähnlich. Vielleicht steht da was!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juni 2013)

abgefahren,,
http://www.focus.de/sport/videos/ab...el-der-welt-jagt-mountainbiker_vid_39390.html


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juni 2013)

hast du  gwin in schottland gesehn 
leider nicht schnell
aber wie flüssig - mann!
geil

minaar
so schön und
so schnell
noch geiler


hill hill hill

oh backe 
wie hat macdonald das geschafft??


atherton!
tb du hattest recht
langsamer als der piepmatz
aber immer noch verdammt schnell


----------



## imfluss (9. Juni 2013)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Downhiller. 
Oder wie auch immer - imposantes Duett.

Wir haben einige harte Tage in den Waden.
Pfälzer Wälder mit ihren Höhen und Tiefen.
Doch wir konnten die Fahne der Teutonen auf so manchem Gipfel hissen.
Dank gilt unserem netten Guide @Kelme für die tollen Touren.

Hier ein kleines Snippet, mehr kommt noch:

http://youtu.be/A2yK3cK61Cg


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juni 2013)

echt ein tolles trio die beiden,,,,ich habe mit meinem papagei gewettet das er das nicht schafft,,,fehlanzeige,,,der ritschi hat recht ,, alle sind schnell,,,,nur ,,nur ,, aber das hatten wir ja schon,,,,




*verkaufe : papagei*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. Juni 2013)

gee hätte bestimmt noch ein paar meter mehr geschafft
aber der soll auch diese wadenbeisser gehabt haben

hatte ich heute abend auch 5 links einen rechts
aber nur weil ich einmal wieder nach oben geschoben hab
sonst hätten diese dinger mich nich gekriegt!

tb auf welcher seite waren die bei dir nochmal?
die haben doch auch bei dir links zugebissen oder
pack elendes


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juni 2013)

ich hatte mit den rechten zu tun,,wahrscheinlich weil mein bike aus afrika kommt,,da sind die ja sofort da und fangen an zu pöbeln,,
die linken bevorzugen(achtung !)demos!!!
 schmeiß mich weg,,,,die linken,,stehen auf demos,,,kracher..


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juni 2013)

es ist doch wahrscheinlich so:
die rechten beißen in die linken

und die linken stehn auf demos
ich leg mich weg
ins bett
aber jetzt kann ich glaub ich nich mehr schlafen

die linken stehen auf demos
ich kannnichmea
cu!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Juni 2013)

Guter Kracher TB!!!   
 @jojo2: Nur so zur Info, die Hanna, der Uj und ich hatten jeweils eine Zecke...  Kohlensiepen beisst zu...
Schau vielleicht besser mal nach!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juni 2013)

alles klar jojo,,,schlaf gut und melde dich wenn du den papagei abholen möchtest,,bitte zeitnah,,ich kann das blöde lachen nicht mehr haben...
 @Schulte
rechts oder links ???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Juni 2013)

@TB: Zecken sind immer links!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (9. Juni 2013)

kann ich bestätigen! meine eine (und einzige) bisher dieses Jahr auch ne linke zecke! aber wie gesagt, nur eine...wahrscheinlich fahre ich zu schnell...oder es liegt an den rasierten Beinen....aber die habt ihr doch auch, oder?! wegen aerodynamik und so?


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juni 2013)

rasierte beine hab ich natürlich lich auch
aber bei meinen falten können die sich gut
reingleiten lassen und lassen sich dann auch nur schwer finden
heute untersuch ich die rechte seite

linke zecke heißt: linksseitig beißend?


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juni 2013)

ih wisst , warum wir hier so klug sind?!
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/literatur/das-buch-die-philosophie-des-radfahrens-a-904433.html

bei amazon schreibt einer dazu 
"Die Philosophie des Radfahrens" - das klingt nach einem großen Anspruch. Und dieser Anspruch wird eingelöst. Nach der spannenden Lektüre der Beiträge, die das Radfahren aus sehr unterschiedlichen Perspektiven beleuchten, wurde mir klar: Radfahren aktiviert und vitalisiert nicht nur die Oberschenkel-Muskeln. 
radfahrer sind die klügsten (wollte er noch schreiben)

zwischenstandsmeldung:
bis zum kaffe habe ich alle falten auf der rechten wade durchsucht
(das is vielleicht unappetlich kann ich euch sagen!
was da man alles so findet..
bah!)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juni 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> zwischenstandsmeldung:
> bis zum kaffe habe ich alle falten auf der rechten wade durchsucht
> (das is vielleicht unappetlich kann ich euch sagen!
> was da man alles so findet..
> bah!)


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juni 2013)

tja karsten
meine 70 merkt man mir vielleicht nicht an
aber sehn kann man´s 



wenn ich die richtige brille trage


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juni 2013)

Oh Jojo..., der Stephan ist eine personalisierte Charmeoffensive..., hab ich auch schon feststellen müssen


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juni 2013)

ach was
ich find den klasse


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juni 2013)

für alle interessierten
propain macht es mir grad etwas schwierig
wuppertal ginge nun doch irgendwie nich
ich könnte ja mal nach beerfelden kommen...
aha

naja
christoph und toto 
ihr seid ja beim wheels of speed,
vielleicht ist propain da ja auch


----------



## rigger (10. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch fahren Karsten Kevin und meine Wenigkeit nach willingen falls noch einer lust hat...


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juni 2013)

rigger
das is ne tolle idee - viel spass
ich hab aber leider keine zeit, 
bin mit meinem kleinen sohn morgen um osnabrück und wallenhorst herum


also propain kann mir leider beim radtesten nicht so schnell weiterhelfen
kennt jemand von euch jemanden, der so ein rad in m (M) fährt?
http://www.propain-bikes.com/category.php?cid=21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. Juni 2013)

das war eine frage für diddie


----------



## diddie40 (11. Juni 2013)

das war eine antwort für @jojo2


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juni 2013)

danke
anders als beim jimbo ging das ma ganz leicht


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Juni 2013)

früher war mehr lametta ,,,,


----------



## diddie40 (11. Juni 2013)

jau


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juni 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> früher war mehr lametta ,,,,



...und ich dachte schon, 
es sei schweigen ausgegeben worden und ich
hät´ vor lauter reden wieder nix gehört

dann schließ ich mich an
früher war mehr lametta
und diddie erbringt den beweis
ja dann 
ich wollt mich schon verabschiedn von hier

aber jetzt
jetzt sag ich mal einfach nur
gut nacht


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Juni 2013)

@jojo2: Schau mal in deine PNs


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juni 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @jojo2: deine PNs



wow
danke!
da wird gleich morgen ko...
tja leute das wüsstet ihr jetzt wohl gerne,
was gleich morgen
aber es heißt pn! und nich
ön oder fan oder nnfjojon
oder so
danke
und gute nacht alle zusammen


----------



## Totoxl (12. Juni 2013)

wolte mich zum Thema Zecken melden. Bei mir war es ein Wadenbeißer und zwar ein rechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (12. Juni 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> wolte mich zum Thema Zecken melden. Bei mir war es ein Wadenbeißer und zwar ein rechter.



nachts um 3:16 uhr 
die werden aber auch immer dreister die rechten


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Juni 2013)

43 km
1.160hm
6 stages

tb
ketta
schlabber

mögen die spiele beginnen

http://www.webcountdown.de/?a=gFXAQm6&k=yOcm


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Juni 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> 43 km
> 1.160hm
> 6 stages
> 
> ...



Oh weia, armer TB!!
Wir werden dir Beistand leisten!!

Weiteres telefonisch. Melde mich bei dir.


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> 43 km
> 1.160hm
> 6 stages
> 
> ...




ohoh
tb
jetzt wird´s ernst



dieser webcountdown würde mich nervös machen
is ja wie ne tickende zeitbombe
oh backe


soll ich dir wieder´n gelben schein schicken?


hast du gesehen, wer da alles mitfährt
und gegen wen du da in deiner startgruppe antrittst???


die letzten jahre war das "endurorennen" (in anführungsstrichen!)
in willingen ein witz

aber diesmal ...
oh kagge
gelber schein?
oder
kampf bis zum erbrechen!

du bis mental richtig stark - das weißt du!!





jezz musse nur noch was in die beine kriegen


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2013)

@schulte69
welchen leatt brace comp hast du?

oder anders:
nele kann den leatt brace comp2 für 200 euros kriegen
da muss ich grad mal ein bißchen recherchieren


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Juni 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @schulte69
> welchen leatt brace comp hast du?
> 
> oder anders:
> ...



Genau dieses hier, von genau dem Typen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/174717-leatt-brace-gpx-club-3-neu

Würde bei dem aber nicht nochmals kaufen und ärger mich im Nachhinein es von ihm behalten zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (12. Juni 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ohoh
> tb
> jetzt wird´s ernst



aachhh
das wird wie ne lockere teutotour


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juni 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> 43 km
> 1.160hm
> 6 stages
> 
> ...



kein thema,,,pussy,,,,,,hoffentlich ist am lift nicht immer so ein gedränge,,


----------



## Ketta (12. Juni 2013)

welcher lift?


----------



## brcrew (12. Juni 2013)

haha! herrlich...


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juni 2013)

welcher lift ??? ok,,ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt...sorry...hast recht,,ist eine seilbahn..
hier die korrektur :::

kein thema,,,pussy,,,,,,hoffentlich ist an der seilbahn nicht immer so ein gedränge,,


----------



## Ketta (12. Juni 2013)

denen, die räder testen wollen oder wheels of speed mitfahren wünsche ich auch wenig gedränge an der seilbahn

unsere großes glück ist ja, dass wir alles selbst hochstrampeln, was für ein glück, samstag 1160hm und während alle anderen noch an der seilbahn im gedränge stehen, zack, sonntag schon wieder 1160hm, toll!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (12. Juni 2013)

Schade, jetzt kann ich denn TB nicht leiden sehen!!! Bevor jetzt Fragen aufkommen bin Sonntag natürlich in Willingen aber TB wird Samstag so was von abkacken das Sonntag seine größte Leistung sein wird, das verlassen des Sauerstoffzelt sein wird!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (12. Juni 2013)

Willingen war gut ... einmal ordentlich lang gemacht...dafür hab ich jetzt einen neuen Helm und Kopfschmerzen gab es sogar gratis zum Helm.  sonst alles super...


----------



## Totoxl (12. Juni 2013)

Schon wieder??? Sonst alles Gut?


----------



## kleinOtze (12. Juni 2013)

Ja alles gut...sind auf dem Rückweg! Ansonsten war es sehr gut ... nix los und perfektes Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2013)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Ja alles gut...sind auf dem Rückweg!



dann is ja gut
neuer helm ist bestimmt auch nich schlecht, 
aber kopfschmerzen?
kopfschmerzen sind nich gut
apropos
was macht @Prezident  ? how do you do?

toto
ich hatte heute wieder nix
an meine haut lass ich nur wasser und r d
ansonsten halt ich´s wie saskia 
too fast and furious

no challonce den wadenbeissern


apropos lahm
tb 
du schaffst das schon
lass dich von der psychologischen kriegsführung nicht beeindrucken
sind ganz neue seiten von ketta ne?

und tb
was war jetzt mit dem gelben?
holst den ab, oder per post?


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juni 2013)

den gelben hole ich mir ab jojo,,ist besser...was mit der ketta los ist weiß ich auch nicht,,,,die glaubt das wir 41,50 bezahlt haben um den berg hoch zu schieben...oder die will mich nur verunsichern ???.....keine chance...
haaaaatschiiii,,,,danke,,,,wenn das mal nicht schlimmer wird,,,,und das kratzen im hals,,,

an fb,,,nimm deine viel zu kleinen fb-cochones und schau wie sieger aussehen,,,wenn es schon für eine teilnahme nicht reicht wird es vielleicht für das zuschauen reichen..


----------



## rigger (12. Juni 2013)

So war ein schöner Tag in willingen! Nachdem die beiden sich um 12 weggehauen haben hatte ich dann auch meine Ruhe und konnte schön an meiner Kurven Technik auf der fr arbeiten...


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juni 2013)

war die seilbahn noch da rigger ????


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juni 2013)

der rigger meldet sich nicht,,,,ich weiß was das bedeutet,,,die seilbahn ist weg ,, dass meinte die ketta,,,,
rigger sag es :::gibt es die bahn wirklich nicht mehr ????  

haaaaaaaatschiiiii,,,,der hals kratzt immer mehr...


----------



## rigger (12. Juni 2013)

Die haben wir eingepackt...


----------



## avid49 (13. Juni 2013)

Der Chrissi und ich sind ab heute in Willingen.......wenn's interessiert ......mittn Womo!!


----------



## kleinOtze (13. Juni 2013)

die ettelsbergseilbahn steht jetzt in den riggermountains!!!


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juni 2013)

guten tag
na tb
schon gesehen? zwischendurch gibt´s regen
dieser plötzliche temperatursturz is doch echt schlecht für den hals
sowas macht throatschratching
das is total übel, sollte man nich auf die leichte schulter nehmen
sport wär da mord
ich würd sagen: pfeif auf ruhm und ehre!
lass den lift in den riggermountains!



so genug geplaudert
ich hab jetzt auch eine helmcam!!!
(für skandinavien)
falls jemand überlegt, sich auch eine helmcam zuzulegen,
wollte ich meine kurz beschreiben

beastvision nennt sich das ding
is mit
zweitem akku (die akkus sollen 2,5 stunden laufzeit haben!), 
hat einen abnehmbaren farb-tft bildschirm auf der rückseite, 
mit dem man die kamera ausrichten kann (roter "laser"strahl kann man auch noch dazu schalten), 
und man kann sich die aufnahmen sogar auf diesem tft-bildschirm angucken 
und über den eingebauten lautsprecher auch anhören, 

es war viel befestigungsamterial dabei (ein paar klebesockel und bänder, 
um die kamera über den helm zu ziehen und da festzumachen), und eine fernbedienung gehörte auch dazu.
man kann ganz leicht drei linsen"winkel" am gerät selber softwaremäßig einstellen 
("weiter, mittlerer und enger winkel"), fotos kann man damit machen 
und dann auch serienaufnahmen am gerät einstellen / programmieren 


also wie gesacht, gestern hab ich auf die schnelle erste aufnahmen damit macht
(aber gestern hab ich noch nicht alle einstellungen ausprobiert)

hab das mal hochgeladen, für die,
die sich für solche kameras interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (13. Juni 2013)

@jojo2 ... macht  einen ganz soliden eindruck, und der preis ist auch sehr gut. hat ja  einige ausstattungsmerkmale, die der gopro fehlen. der laser würde mich interessieren, bei der gopro hab ich immer probleme die cam richtig auszurichten. welche auflösungen bietet die cam und gibt es möglichkeiten die fps zu verändern?


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juni 2013)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> [MENTION=100894]welche auflösungen bietet die cam und gibt es möglichkeiten die fps zu verändern?



angeblich von 1920x 1080 mit 30fps / 25 fps
bis 848x480 mit 120 fps

ich hab aber keine ahnung, ob das rechnerische oder 
tatsächliche werte sind

den tft-bildschirm steckt man an die cam an 
und der kann auch dran bleiben, wenn die im schutzgehäuse sitzt
das gibt einen sehr guten eindruck vom bild, während die kamera läuft
dann braucht man auch kein rotes licht mehr


----------



## diddie40 (13. Juni 2013)

wolltest du ausprobieren, wieviel schläge die von deinem kleinen Schutzblech verträgt?


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juni 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wolltest du ausprobieren, wieviel schläge die von deinem kleinen Schutzblech verträgt?



nene das war alles bis ins detail geplant und berechnet
ist dann leider doch zweimal schief gegangen , aber nix is passiert

berechnungen solcher art sind meine spezialität
früher habe ich oft seillängen berechnet


[ame="http://vimeo.com/68167768"]PAUSE 11 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juni 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> guten tag
> na tb
> schon gesehen? zwischendurch gibt´s regen
> dieser plötzliche temperatursturz is doch echt schlecht für den hals
> ...




Super Video Jojo!
Ach ja, hast du ein neues Schutzblech und neue Schuhe?
Ich frag nur, weil du extra ein Video davon gemacht hast


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juni 2013)

@Teuto Biker
hier is dein coach

ton steine scherben sangen damals:
"...halt dich an deiner liebe fest!"

tb
es gibt immer irgendwas woran man sich festhalten kann
[ame="http://vimeo.com/62099985"]PAUSE 8 on Vimeo[/ame]

und wenn es der satz ist:
es geht alles irgendwann vorbei

auch willingen wird ein ende haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juni 2013)

alles klar trainer,,,besten dank für deine hilfe ,,,,ich höre die stimme nicht mehr """"geht nur berg runter""",,,,aber leider  sehe stimmen und tanze immer meinen namen falsch,,, ist es zu früh wenn ich morgen einen teil der tabletten absetze ??


----------



## rigger (14. Juni 2013)




----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> morgen einen teil der tabletten absetze ??



auf jeden fall abetzen!
wir können uns jetzt keine weitere leistungsbeeinträchtigung mehr
leisten
an der spitze ist die luft hauchdünn
(da fahren ein paar wirklich gute leute mit)


sorry rigger, dein vid kann ich mir erst heute abend angucken
bin spät dran
muss zwischendurch ins labor
statt auf die couch


----------



## diddie40 (14. Juni 2013)

@Teuto Biker , du alter Teutone, gib alles, du kannst nur gewinnen.

Euch allen in Willingen viel Spaß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juni 2013)

,,sieg oder blut am lenker,,,,habe verstanden....teutatius steh mir bei...


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Juni 2013)

Mary und ich sind morgen ab ca. 10 Uhr auch in Willingen. Wir hoffen, man sieht sich. Wir haben's Handy dabei, funken mal durch ;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juni 2013)

So, Wohnwagen ist startklar!
Auto auch, gleich geht´s auf die Bahn Rtg. Willingen!
Wir kommen!


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Juni 2013)

so
schnell noch bis halb vier malochen hier in bochum
dann flux nach coe, wowa packen, 
die drillinstructorin einfangen
dann schnell nach willi und den teutonischen kriegsgrill anschmeißen!!
grillanzünder brauchen wir nicht
wir sind heiß wie frittenfett!!

tb, scotty + ghostrider
sucht nen schönen platz aus und haltet was für uns ketten frei

kär, wat hab ich ein bock!!


----------



## Totoxl (14. Juni 2013)

Sonntag ist das Rennen? Gibt es schon aussagen wann ihr wieder im Ziel seit? Wir sind am So auch da. Fiete wollte eigentlich den Junior Cup mitfahren, aber er hat sich auf dem Trampolin das Knie verdreht, Bänder gedehnt. 
Und jetzt steht so ein Bike ohne Starter hier herum.






Also Tb, falls du noch ein Bike brauchst, ich könnte dir eins borgen. 

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am Sonntag noch.


----------



## Ketta (14. Juni 2013)

ich wüsste da auch noch wen, genau das richtige bike für den fb und die junior trophy, fürs endurorennen hats ja nicht gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2013)

mensch viel spass euch allen!


tb
du bst so weit
ich kann dir nix mehr beibringen!
mach sie alle platt

[ame="http://vimeo.com/67710268"]HOW TO TRAIN YOUR ROBOT on Vimeo[/ame]

 @Totoxl
warst du schon in euerm dirtpark?
tut der pumptrack schon?


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. Juni 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> ich wüsste da auch noch wen, genau das richtige bike für den fb und die junior trophy, fürs endurorennen hats ja nicht gereicht


Tja, Ketta da muß ich jetzt aber sagen das deine Wortwahl ein bißchen weh tut, natürlich hätte es für das Endurorace gereicht hat eben nur mit der Anmeldung nicht geklappt!!!Ach wie gerne hätte ich den TB versägt, man kann eben nicht alles haben.


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute 
ich wünsche Euch allen  viel Spaß in Willingen !!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. Juni 2013)

Drei würdige Teutonenvertreter im fernen Süden! Zeigts ihnen!


----------



## Prezident (15. Juni 2013)

waren heute auch in willingen
wünsch euch viel erfolg morgen für das rennen! zeigt denen was ein richtiger teuto ist !!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2013)

3x teuto-express am start ,,,,3x planmäßige ankunft im zielbahnhof ,,,morgen mehr über biker die würden aber usw....


Ach wie gerne hätte ich den TB versägt, man kann eben nicht alles haben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











man muß auch nicht alles haben,,,aber immer nichts ist auch blöd...ok,,du kennst es ja nicht anders..

.........wie süß......


----------



## Totoxl (16. Juni 2013)

@jojo2
Ich habe gesehen das die am Buddeln waren, aber es ist kein richtiger Pumptrack.
Der Track dient nur als Rückführung von den Dirtjumps.


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Juni 2013)

was für ein wochenende
alle hatten sommer
nur wir nicht
wir waren ja in willingen
dafür hatten wir groupies in knutschkugeln dabei
die den grill, die kaltgetränke und das stützrad gut im griff hatten
danke dafür....nicht für das stützrad 

außerdem hatten wir ja noch crosss country
in willingen heißt das enduro
war aber enduro
diesmal aber auch mit flach und bergauf

1. tag - training: schaiße, watt is datt denn? 
2. tag - rennen: geile schaiße, geht ja doch!!!

leck mich fett
der teutonenexpress hat mächtig dampf gemacht
alles gegeben und nichts verloren
alle sind angekommen
mehr braucht man nicht

was für ein schönes wochenende


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2013)

ich guck sonst nicht auf ergebnislisten
aber diesmal doch:
und eure ergebnisse können sich sehen lassen!
klasse gemacht




ketta wer hätte das gedacht
diese antje kramer..
mannomann!
ganz schön fix geworden, hätte ich der, 
ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht zugetraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (17. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber ich habe einfach mal geguckt. Da ist mir doch glatt was aufgefallen, Andrea und Andre habe ich gefunden, aber wahren sie nicht zu dritt!!! Wer war denn noch mal der dritte, ist ja auch egal der taucht in keiner Ergebnisliste auf, der war wohl nicht da oder ist noch unterwegs!! Da stellt sich mir noch eine Frage, ist es denn so schwer eine abgesteckte Strecke runter zufahren und die Ziellinie zu überqueren, für bestimmte Personen anscheinend ja!!! Ich habe es ja auch so erwartet, TB du hast meine Erwartungen voll und ganz erfüllt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juni 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> ! Da stellt sich mir noch eine Frage, ist es denn so schwer eine abgesteckte Strecke runter zufahren und die Ziellinie zu überqueren, für bestimmte Personen anscheinend ja!!! Ich habe es ja auch so erwartet, TB du hast meine Erwartungen voll und ganz erfüllt.




das ist echt nicht schwer,,,aber wer zu blöd ist sich anzumelden würde das auch nicht hin bekommen....
ganz sicher...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juni 2013)

look at the tiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmeeeeee......

die liste wird ständig korrigiert weil die transponder teilweise daten vertauscht haben..


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2013)

bei 1:20 das ist doch...
wow
so schnell
gleich mal weitergucken
das war mir bislang etwas zu schnell,
ich brauchte mal ne pause
(coole begriffswahl vom sprecher. statt cc heißt es da:
konditionell extrem fordernd und schnell...)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29214


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Juni 2013)

guckt mal am start ab 0:40 auf der linken seite
yeahhhhh
teutonenpower


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2013)

der eine mit dem ff und der andere mit der hs?
boah geballte teutopower
deswegen haben die andern so viel gas gegeben 

die pure angst saß denen im nacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (17. Juni 2013)

ja genau jojo
genau die beiden 

aber wen hast du bei 1:20 gesehen?


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2013)

ja
stimmt
beim dritten mal gucken
hab ich auch gedacht: das isser vielleicht doch nicht, aber
später dann hab ich wieder gedacht: das isser!

aber oah mann! immer nur von hinten die leute gezeicht bekommen...
könnte ja jeder sein

schnell war´n ja offenbar richtig viele
und manche trugen sogar ne google - das sah besonders schnell aus


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Juni 2013)

und ketta bei 0:55 ganz links beim bremsencheck


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Juni 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ja
> stimmt
> beim dritten mal gucken
> hab ich auch gedacht: das isser vielleicht doch nicht, aber
> später dann hab ich wieder gedacht: das isser!



so dünne und unbehaarte beine wie der bei 1:20 hat keiner vom teutonenexpress.....


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Juni 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> look at the tiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmeeeeee......



ein mann
ein kettenblatt
ein helm
eine banane
das teutonische zugpferd war nicht zu stoppen
nicht durch zusätzliche berge
nicht durch vertauschte transponder
so gewinnt man enduroartige cc-schlachten!!!
respekt tb!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juni 2013)

ach käh,,irgendwann ist die liste bestimmt komplett,,,ist aber auch *******gal was drin steht,,,wir kamen ,,sahen und siegten,,,dass rennen war echt spannend,,,aber dann,,am start  der letzten stage........extremsituation pur,,,,siggi`s hütte,,,abbrechen ??? weiterfahren ?? hier zeigte sich das es eine übermenschliche kraft gibt !!!
wir sind weitergefahren,,,knallhart eben....

es war mir eine ehre



 @_schlabbe_r
das mit den 1000hm extra wollte ich eigentlich nicht erwähnen,,,aber hast recht,,,
3 biker,,,3 bananen,,,1 ziel...
ps.
wer mit dem bike vor dem klo lag weil er sich  beim wheelie auf die fresse gelegt hat wird nicht verraten....was in willingen war , bleibt in willingen..

gruß an den ghostrider von den tausend zuschauern


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2013)

tb
hast du´n neuen fb?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juni 2013)

jojo,,was macht man in so einer situation natÃ¼rlich ?? ,,  man geht  weiter,,,,,dass fiel uns ganz leicht,,,dann zwei tage lang leugnen das wir ihn kennen war da  schon deutlich schwieriger...

sehe ich jetzt erst,,wieso neuer fb ??? das ist immer noch der alte,,,der hat noch bis juli tÃ¼v ,,und dann mal schauen,,,wenn die reparaturen nicht Ã¼ber 10â¬ liegen lasse ich ihn nochmal fÃ¼r 2 jahre laufen..
der ghostrider kann kein fb werden,,,fb`s kÃ¶nnen nicht biken..


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2013)

hasse gemerkt ne
ich hab da was geändert
wollte den ghostrider nich noch zusätzlich fertich machen
und der kann biken?

fb
das mit dem tüv kenn ich
ich muss in den nächsten tagen auch zwei neue kaufen
also autos nich fbs
die alten kommen endlich auf´n 

oh shit!
fb
das wollte ich nich sagenm, nich mal denken

das tb macht dich wieder heile und dann gibt´s wieder tüv
schlimmer is es vor 1200 zuschauern bei einem eisdielenmove zu scheitern

es gibt wichtigeres
wie sachte aurelius?nenne dich nicht unglücklich, 
wenn dir ein unglück widerfuhr... aber ein glück ist es, 
es mit edlem mut zu tragen

in diesem sinne:
fb freu dich auf den tüv, so wie der ghostrider über den applaus 
und mögen wir alle immer einen guten helm tragen


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juni 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hasse gemerkt ne
> ich hab da was geändert
> wollte den ghostrider nich noch zusätzlich fertich machen
> 
> ...




ich änder nix,,,,,es gibt keinen echten bad boy  mit selbstmitleid,,,,wunden lecken und fertig,,
der fb hatte übrigens glück,,ein neues vakuum in seine birne ziehen kostet nur 7,99,,,also darf er uns noch 2 jahre begleiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juni 2013)

tb
du hast offensichtlich zuviel vakuum gezogen
oder wo kommt das sommerloch hier im fred her?

na gut
es ist sommer
ich darf arbeiten
kaum außendienst
heute nur innendienst
büro auf der sonnenseite
ohne klima, ohne ventilator
kaum luftmassenaustausch
ich hör den eiswagen klingeln
ich gehe raus, will eis kaufen
komme raus und sehe
gefühlte 1.000 mitarbeiter von QVC vor dem kleinen eiswagen stehen
die hatten alle die gleiche idee
kann sich das gesindel nicht ein eis bei QVC bestellen?
scheixe, kein bock in der sonne zu warten
ich gehe wieder rein, ohne eis
und schreibe hier in den fred
mmhh...so lange wie das schreiben jetzt schon dauert
hätt ich auch auf das eis warten können
mist...wieder alles falsch gemacht

naja, wenigstens es ist sommer


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juni 2013)

oh das is ja käse
das tut mir leid
und erinnert mich an

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRwqyIQUoz8"]Ideal - Monotonie 1982 NDW - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier schüttet es zeitweise wie aus eimern
monotonie in der südsee und warten in schlange vor dem eiswagen wär mir lieber


dann wär der wald, in den ich gleich fahr 
auch trockener
spannend so´n sommerloch


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juni 2013)

zurück in der gegenwart
nimmt das!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/62168506"]ALL or Nothing - Bernat Guardia, Ivan Oulego and Emanuel Pombo on Vimeo[/ame]


das is doch mal klasse oder?!


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juni 2013)

jojo
ich hab mir jetzt nicht das ganze video anschauen können
aber so ähnlich sah es gestern aus
als ich spontan allein in kohlensiepen war und gegen mich selbst gefahren bin
nur mit dem untrschied dass ich keinen strampelanzug anhatte
und mir trotzdem der schweiß am arsch und sonstwo runtergelaufen ist
und zwar in strömen  
und über nacht hatte ich die vollgeschwitzten klamotten im auto vergessen
mmmmhhhhh....dieser geruch am nächsten morgen...einfach total authentisch...nur so am rande 

jetzt hab ich bock auf biken....


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juni 2013)

guckt mal

2:00
2:39
3:13



[ame="http://vimeo.com/68647921"]CamOne Specialized Sram Enduro Series Willingen 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juni 2013)

die schlabbers,,,,öfter in dem video wie der sieger,,,wie machen die das ???

sommerloch ??? kein wunder bei den preisen


----------



## Der Cherusker (19. Juni 2013)

Boah hey!!!! Schlabber du alter Styler und ohne auf die Fresse fallen wie andere Leute.


----------



## rigger (19. Juni 2013)

@ ketten, das ihr euch immer in den Vordergrund drangen müsst....


----------



## Totoxl (19. Juni 2013)

Wer sich so bemüht gehört auch auf die Leinwand. Andrea, Hollywood lässt grüßen, das wird noch ne ganz Große. Obwohl Andre sein Zieleinlauf sich auch blicken lassen kann.
Brangelina der Bike Szene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (19. Juni 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> guckt mal



super!
verdient!





tb
du hast mein mitgefühl
bist du denn jetzt gewertet worden?


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juni 2013)

mensch das neue macaskill video is ja richtig schön gemacht
echt klasse!


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juni 2013)

und der ghostrider ist auch drauf
wer suchet der findet


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Juni 2013)

2:54 hinter Ketta! Und er steht ;-)


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juni 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> 2:54 hinter Ketta! Und er steht ;-)


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juni 2013)

jau jojo,,,ich war dabei,,,auch offiziell,,,,mit wertung und so,,,,
 @_scotti_
der ghostrider steht bei 2:58........die muschiiii,,wieso  steht der da ???was hat der mit mc askill zu tun????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (20. Juni 2013)

So Jungs butter bei die fische! Wie machen wir das mit dem fahren nach pds? Herbert und ich dachten das feicel, Zico, Pascal und Marcus zusammen fahren und herbert, FB, prezi, richi und ich mit meinem Bulli fahren. Kevin und Bauschi sind ja nicht mit dabei....

Ist nur ein Vorschlag, vielleicht sollte man sich auch nochmal treffe in und darüber zu labern.


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juni 2013)

Pascal und Faicel sind bei mir gesetzt. Zico ist noch unsicher. Wenn er nicht mit kommt, fährt Richi bei mir mit.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juni 2013)

fragt doch das orakel von xox wer mit wem fahren wird...


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juni 2013)

Kann sich das noch erinnern, du hast doch ein neues Vakuum aufziehen lassen??


----------



## rigger (20. Juni 2013)

Zico kommt evtl nicht mit??


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juni 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Kann sich das noch erinnern, du hast doch ein neues Vakuum aufziehen lassen??




ich dachte ich hätte es bereits erzählt::::

das orakel von xox  sprach zunächst nur einmal im jahr , später am siebten tag  jeden monats im sommer. im winter legt es für drei monate eine pause  ein. nach klingonischer  vorstellung hält sich der fb  in dieser zeit  bei den teutonen  auf, einem sagenumwobenen volk im norden.  bevor das orakel  spricht, bedarf es eines omens: ein oberpriester besprengt eine junge ziege mit eisigem bier. bleibt sie ruhig, fällt das orakel für diesen tag aus, und die ratsuchenden müßen einen monat später wiederkommen. zuckt sie zusammen, ist das orakel breit...ähhh bereit..


so ist das scotti,dachte echt ich hätte dir das schon erklärt


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juni 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich dachte ich hätte es bereits erzählt::::
> 
> das orakel von xox  sprach zunächst nur einmal im jahr , später am siebten tag  jeden monats im sommer. im winter legt es für drei monate eine pause  ein. nach klingonischer  vorstellung hält sich der fb  in dieser zeit  bei den teutonen  auf, einem sagenumwobenen volk im norden.  bevor das orakel  spricht, bedarf es eines omens: ein oberpriester besprengt eine junge ziege mit eisigem bier. bleibt sie ruhig, fällt das orakel für diesen tag aus, und die ratsuchenden müßen einen monat später wiederkommen. zuckt sie zusammen, ist das orakel breit...ähhh bereit..
> 
> ...



ScheiXXe, Ziege mit kaltem Bier besprenkeln! Das war der Trick! Naja, jetzt ist es zu spät. Kaltes Bier hat einen anderen, besseren Einsatz gefunden. Rülps ähhhhh Hugh!


----------



## Prezident (20. Juni 2013)

schlabber dürfte ich mal an deinen vollgeschwitzen klamotten schnüffeln die nen tag in deinem auto lagen? da kommt groupie-feeling auf.. schlabber ist schließlich nen enduro star 
wieso kommt denn der zico net mit? dafür packen wir einfach den jojo ein!


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juni 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> dafür packen wir einfach den jojo ein!



ha - der is gut!
anderen leuten bezahl ich viel geld dafür, 
dass die mit mir mitfahren, denn

so wie ich mich beim radfahren abrackere,
ist ein fahrzeug für wochen schwerst geruchskontaminiert und 
der bundesgesundheitsminister verbietet die nutzung 
solcher fahrzeuge für drei wochen


außerdem hab ich das vorhin entdeckt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...k-trailcenter-radenberg-eroeffnet-am-29-juni/

und ich glaube, ich sammel mal ein bißchen geld,
um leute zu bezahlen, damit die demnächst mit mir dahin fahren

und wenn ich jetzt nur kurz schreiben kann, liegt das daran, 
dass  gestern der blitz meinen router oder meinen splitter zerstört
hat und ich jetzt mit einem surf-stick langsam unterwegs bin
daher fasse ich mich für heute mal kurz

cu!


----------



## diddie40 (21. Juni 2013)

@jojo2 wir hatten seit gestern abend auch kein Internet mehr. hat wohl der blitz das funknetzt lahmgelegt. bei uns läufts jetzt wieder.
der trailpark sieht ja vielversprechend aus. ist sicherlich mal ne reise wert. da ich genau so stinke wie du, könnte man ja mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. Juni 2013)

Lust hätte ich auch da mal hin zu fahren...


----------



## Prezident (21. Juni 2013)

Trailpark? Fette Geschichte.. ich komm auch mit


----------



## imfluss (21. Juni 2013)

Der Trailpark ist von der Idee und vom Marketing her 1a. 
Doch die Umsetzung vor Ort wird meiner Ansicht nach dem Hype nicht ganz gerecht.
Wir sind 4 Tage dort gewesen (Trailscout Lehrgang von der DIMB) und konnten so schon vor der Eröffnung ~80 % des Parks testen.
Es sind einige schöne Abfahrten dabei, die man grinsend runterfahren kann. 
Allerdings sind es eher kurze Segmente, welche dann wieder durch Poller und kreuzende Forstwege unterbrochen werden. Außerdem werden die flowigen Lines oft durch Hindernisse oder unpassende Streckenführung gestört. Gibt auch recht viel Waldautobahn bergauf und vom Level her sind viele Strecken ziemlich easy - selbst für nen Anfänger wie mich. 
Imo haben wir mit dem Teuto mindestens genausoviel Trailspaß direkt vor der Haustür - mehr Singletrail, Abwechslung und vor allem beim Dörenberg auch Herausforderung.
Dafür bietet der Trailcenter eine tolle Umgebung, bikeparkähnliche Rundumversorgung, ein paar nette Anlieger und eine Anlaufstelle für bikebegeisterte Menschen. 
Wenn man mal in der Gegend ist lohnt sich ein Tagesbesuch schon, extra quer durch die Republik düsen würd ich nicht nochmal.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juni 2013)

schöner bericht imfluss..
eine frage:::was genau ist ein  trailscout lehrgang von der dimb  ??


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Juni 2013)

Tb das ist auf jeden Fall nix für dich! Da du doch keine Freunde hast und immer vorne weg fährst


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juni 2013)

ach imfluss
du hast ja keine ahnung
ich finde, das ist für rentner genau das richtige
und danach geht´s dahin http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/ auf den waldpumptrack. da wart ich schon so lange drauf


aber jetzt wo du´s sagst, muss man wohl erst mal die weiteren
erfahrungsberichte abwarten

du bist in der dimb?
darf man dann noch im teuto f


und jetzt wollt ich mal kurz was probieren




oh shit
wie lädt man gifs hoch????


----------



## Prezident (21. Juni 2013)

TB ist eindeutig zu schnell für den rest der Gruppe! TB zügel dich also bitte


----------



## imfluss (21. Juni 2013)

@jojo2 einfach die passende dateiendung haben dann funzt es mit den gif's


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juni 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> @jojo2 einfach die passende dateiendung



danke danke
aber gif wird beim hochladen wieder in ein jpg umgewandelt, 
zumindest wenn die datei aus jpgs gebastelt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (21. Juni 2013)

direkt scheints zu klappen


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juni 2013)

was ist direkt?


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juni 2013)

ah 
du hast einen link verwendet..
ich hab die gif datei selbst gemacht
das is anders


----------



## imfluss (21. Juni 2013)

Probier es auf http://www.directupload.net/ oder so zu uploaden und dann zu verlinken, sollte gehen.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juni 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Probier es auf http://www.directupload.net/ oder so zu uploaden und dann zu verlinken, sollte gehen.



danke danke
aber
ich wollt es schon einfach über die anhänge hochladen
gif wird ja auch als option angeboten
aber egal
ich sprech mal die admins an
danke danke


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juni 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Tb das ist auf jeden Fall nix für dich! Da du doch keine Freunde hast und immer vorne weg fährst





Prezident schrieb:


> TB ist eindeutig zu schnell für den rest der Gruppe! TB zügel dich also bitte



danke,,ihr beiden wisst was dicke alte männer hören wollen...man bin ich froh das ich euch kenne...
klar ,,, dass ist nichts für mich,,,aber,,,,jetzt kommt das aber,,,die kennen mich noch nicht.....denen kann ich noch die alten geschichten erzählen,,,,und  werden die evtl. sogar glauben...so wie ihr damals..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (21. Juni 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> djetzt kommt das aber,,,die kennen mich noch nicht.....denen kann ich noch die alten geschichten erzählen,,,,und  werden die evtl. sogar glauben...so wie ihr damals..



man freu ich mich auf frankreich jojo ob du willst oder nicht wir schleusen dich auch rein


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juni 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Tb das ist auf jeden Fall nix für dich! Da du doch keine Freunde hast und immer vorne weg fährst





Prezident schrieb:


> TB ist eindeutig zu schnell für den rest der Gruppe! TB zügel dich also bitte



danke,,ihr beiden wisst was dicke alte männer hören wollen...man bin ich froh das ich euch kenne...
klar ,,, dass ist nichts für mich,,,aber,,,,jetzt kommt das aber,,,die kennen mich noch nicht.....denen kann ich noch die alten geschichten erzählen,,,,und  werden die evtl. sogar glauben...so wie ihr damals..
euch kann ich es ja heute sagen,,,nicht alles war die wahrheit,,,nein  ich habe den weltcup im downhill  1988 nicht gewonnen,,da war ich nur  zweiter,,,,,es war im jahr 1991...sorry..ich schäme mich heute dafür...
und ja,,,red bull ist wirklich meine tante ,,hannelore gerda redbull. geborene cococola...


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2013)

was war da denn los ???? alles doppelt !!!! keine macht den  drogen!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2013)

was war da denn los ???? alles doppelt !!!! keine macht den  drogen!!!.


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juni 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> keine macht den  drogen!!!.



endlich
kapierst du das auch!
und steigst aus!
dein aktuelles benutzerbildchen 
mit der kamille hat dabei vorbildfunktion!
weiter so! 
den hochereckten daumen musst du dir jetzt denken


jaja pds
das waren noch zeiten
prezi mein rollator is kaputt 
ich müsste den rollstuhl im wagen unterbringen
aber das is schwierig
weil die flasche  mit den infusionen 
dann an so ner langen stange hängt
vielleicht nächstes jahr
shit geht auch nich
da bin ich schon in florida


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juni 2013)

wo is die kamille geblieben??

ey du bis echt schnell
mit deinen wechseln


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2013)

sorry jojo,,,,ich habe mir das mit """keine macht den drogen """ nochmal überlegt...
keine drogen ist auch keine lösung...


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juni 2013)

ah
ich verstehe

keine macht für niemand

wär echt voll doof


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2013)

da sind wir wieder bei rio reiser ??? mit dem würde ich gern mal biken,,,noch lieber wie mit den gravity girls von trek,,,na ja fast noch lieber,,,,wird wohl beides nichts mehr...


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juni 2013)

oh
ich weiß nich, ob der text von ihm is
andererseits ist der ja sowieso schon tot
also ganz. tot meine ich

ja das mit den trek gravity girls
kann ich verstehn
hast du den artikel auch gelesen?
"steinmuschis"
cool
die schreiberin traut sich was
das war nix für den literarischen zirkel auf mtb-news


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. Juni 2013)

ich kenn doch meinen rio

"Laut eigenen Angaben hat Rio den Spruch "Keine Macht für Niemand" aus der Anarcho-Kiffer-Zeitung "Germania".


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2013)

keine ahnung,,,ich weiß nur das er mal könig von deutschland werden wollte,,,dann gäbe es die diskussion ,,,wem gehört der wald,,,auch nicht...biken überall erlaubt...cooler könig....


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2013)

jojo ,,,im zuge der immer weiter steigenden überwachung im internet,,hier eine verschlüsselte botschaft::: radeln auf forstwegen....
  hat auch was ....ende

was sind steinmuschis ???


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juni 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jojo ,,,im zuge der immer weiter steigenden Ã¼berwachung im internet,,hier eine verschlÃ¼sselte botschaft::: radeln auf forstwegen....
> hat auch was ....ende



ohoh
du hast se wohl nicht mehr alle
hier lesen j... mit ihren donnerbÃ¼chsen und ihren schaufeln mit!

radfahren auf forstwegen is gegen meine Ã¼berzeugung
das zerstÃ¶rt das wild und die stollenreifen machen die forstwege kaputt
und erschrecken verrÃ¼ckte kneipiers, die mit sicherheit nicht nur einen waffenschein haben
aber das ist eine andere geschichte und total langweilig


zurÃ¼ck zur aussage


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> radeln auf forstwegen[/U]....
> hat auch was



das sag ich dir!





Teuto Biker schrieb:


> was sind steinmuschis ???



das kann ich dir nicht sagen

ich habÂ´s hier gelesen
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/21/immer-dem-flow-nach-die-trek-gravity-girls-im-tessin/
gastautorin(!) kathi kuiypers
saugut

_"NÃ¤chster Halt: Finale Ligure. GerÃ¼chten zufolge soll dieser Ort das Singletrack Paradies itself sein â dass shutteln hier an der Tagesordnung steht, macht uns skeptisch. Wie kann das ultimative Bergerlebnis aufkommen, wenn man mit einer 10 Jahre alten Schepperkarre Kurve um Kurve den Pass hinauf transportiert wird? Die steinigen Trails erinnern an Steinmuschis."
_gelesen?


"10 jahre alte Schepperkarre"
so junge autos mÃ¶chte ich auch mal haben


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2013)

da bekommt mann doch wieder bock auf finale,,,,man waren wir schnell,,,ist uns gar nicht aufgefallen....
 @_rigger_
bist du etwa deshalb über den lenker ??? 

im herbst soll es nochmal einen trip nach finale geben...da werde ich aber gaaaaanz langsam fahren....was für trails....hammer...


----------



## rigger (22. Juni 2013)

uiuiui im Herbst wer denn alles?

@ Teuto ne da war doch son böser stamm im Gebüsch versteckt der mir einfach vors vorderrad gesprungen ist....


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2013)

*the return to the stonecats
*,,,,,,,,ab herbst 2013,,,,,
in den hauptrollen,,,,
der phantastische fb,,,der unglaubliche chrisxrossi,,,, der dicke alte mann,,,,bist du auch dabei ??


----------



## Prezident (23. Juni 2013)

the return to the steinmuschis?


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Juni 2013)

yeah,,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Juni 2013)

http://www.google.de/imgres?start=9...&tbnw=137&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:98,s:900,i:298


achtung,,,hat nichts mit mtb zu tun..bad case...aber tolle bilder....video zwei ist was für den,,,,,,,,,,ach er wird es schon wissen......ist von kaputtmutterfischwerk..dann noch  niveaulimbo  und teddy op für den fb ...


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juni 2013)

Für die saalbach Fahrer.... auf dem Westgipfel liegen 10cm Schnee


----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2013)

In les Gets habe die jetzt nen Pumptrack!! Geil!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2013)

für alle die noch kondition für den pumptrack oder skifahren in saalbach  brauchen,,,,,

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14102

wir sind heute jede menge trails gefahren die nicht mal so breit wie ein lenker sind,,,,hammer..was geht so ein endurobike nach vorn wenn man tritt,,,,,auch hammer..
am samstag fahren wir auf einen sprung,,,oder zwei,,,,,,zum piesberg und dann richtung nettetal...


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. Juni 2013)

Moin, mal eine Ansage in eigener Sache, Samstag jährt sich der Tag an dem Ich auf dieser komischen Erde gelandet bin!!! Bier steht kalt, wenn einer von euch gerade in der Gegend ist und Lust hat vorbei zuschauen er sei willkommen!!! Eine Bitte, sagt eben Bescheid wenn ihr Lust habt und kommen wollt, dann kann Ich besser den Bierfluß regulieren.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2013)

hiermit buche ich einmal feierlichkeiten zur landung vom  fb auf der erde in der kategorie exelsior +.......
dh,,0,7 liter barollo,0,2 liter single malt in einer  destillers edition abfüllung..und alles aus neptuns reich aus aller welt...
bitte um bestätigung meiner buchung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2013)

Ich buche, bis auf Widerruf, das Driver-Paket. Sollte sich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit oder Auswärtsschlafgelegenheit ergeben buche ich "all inclusive ohne Absturz"!


----------



## rigger (25. Juni 2013)

Ich bin für Samstag leider raus....


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2013)

@rigger
ich brauche dann noch mal die kompl. Adresse für PDS und einen Zeitplan, wann ihr ungefähr da seid. Bei mir fahren jetzt Pascal, Faicel und Richi mit.
Ich schätze wir werden ja eher getrennt fahren und uns unten treffen.


----------



## rigger (25. Juni 2013)

impasse de la Rape 
74260 Les Gets

Nummer brauchst du nicht ist nur die Stichstraße die zum Chalet führt.
Ich fänd das ganz gut wenn man evtl zusammen fahren würde...

Wir hatten überlegt das ich hier so um halb sieben losfahr, dann Herrn Bert und den FB einsammel und dann auf nem Parkplatz an der A45 den Prezi aufsammel, evtl könnte man sich ja da treffen. Mit dem Bulli hab ich so ne Geschwindigkeit von 140 mit dem Tempomat angepeilt oder ist dir das zu lahm.

Ich fänd das ganz gut falls mal was sein sollt wenn man zusammenfährt.


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2013)

Schneller kann ich mit Heckträger auch nicht fahren.


----------



## rigger (25. Juni 2013)

Nur mal so zur Info:


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2013)

Häääää?


----------



## rigger (25. Juni 2013)

Das sind die Liftöffnungszeiten und welcher Lift offen hat...


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2013)

Ahhh, verstehe zwar kein französisch, aber irgendjemand wirds schon können


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2013)

für scotti


öh bier grandä = ein grosses bier
dö bier grandä = zwei grosse bier

verdursten mußt du also nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hab schon mal chlorgranulat für den Whirlpool bestellt... 

Noch das das wieder so ne Suppe wird wie beim letzten mal....


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> für scotti
> 
> 
> öh bier grandä = ein grosses bier
> ...



Danke TB!

Aber das mit dem Bier ist gar nicht mein Problem. Seit so einer denkwürdigen Geburtstagsparty Anfang des Monats, bekomme ich automatisch überall wo ich hinkomme ein Bier und 2 Sambuca vorgesetzt

Das ist so wie beim Ghostrider, dem vor jeder öffentlichen Toilette, seit Willingen, Stützräder angeboten werden.

Komische Welt!!


----------



## Ketta (25. Juni 2013)

fb, die ketten sind leider auch raus für samstag, wie gern hätten wir nochmal dem orakel von xox zugehört


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2013)

@rigger
Da wir uns vor PDS wohl nicht mehr sehen werden, was müssen wir alles mitnehmen?
Handtücher? Bettzeug? usw. oder ist alles in der Hütte vorhanden?


----------



## rigger (25. Juni 2013)

Warst du letztes mal nicht mit in PDS, war alles da meine ich....


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2013)

Nöö, war nicht mit. Hatte Knie-OP!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> war alles da meine ich....



denkt an das sitzkissen für die wuttreppe...


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juni 2013)

FB, full service bitte.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2013)

ist besser rigger,,in kalifornien hat im letzten monat ein fb 13 millionen dollar schmerzensgeld bekommen weil er 1 stunde ohne sitzkissen auf einer wuttreppe sitzen mußte..ist echt besser rigger..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (25. Juni 2013)

zusammen fahren jungs will unterwegs bei ner pause an scottys, faicels und pascals nippeln spielen


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> zusammen fahren jungs will unterwegs bei ner pause an scottys, faicels und pascals nippeln spielen



Pfui! 
Schick doch lieber deine Freundin mit! Dann läßt sich da was machen


----------



## Prezident (25. Juni 2013)

ok ich frag sie mal


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Juni 2013)

o.k., du darfst dann natürlich zu Hause bleiben!


----------



## rigger (25. Juni 2013)




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2013)

prezi !!!!! merkst du was ???????? die wollen dich nicht !!!
komm mit nach saalbach,,,,ist sowieso besser für deinen körper und deinen geist...
es findet jeden morgen von 4°°-7°° ein schweigestuhlkreis statt ... dann frühstück und freie liederstunde.danach biken im sinne von sinn und zweck..gemeinsames abendbrot von 17°°-18°°...nachtruhe...es wird die ganze woche nicht geraucht !!! auch tabakwaren dürfen nicht konsumiert werden !!! alkohol ist natürlich auch verboten..
bei interesse einfach melden prezi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (26. Juni 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> prezi !!!!! merkst du was ???????? die wollen dich nicht !!!
> komm mit nach saalbach,,,,ist sowieso besser für deinen körper und deinen geist...
> es findet jeden morgen von 4°°-7°° ein schweigestuhlkreis statt ... dann frühstück und freie liederstunde.danach biken im sinne von sinn und zweck..gemeinsames abendbrot von 17°°-18°°...nachtruhe...es wird die ganze woche nicht geraucht !!! auch tabakwaren dürfen nicht konsumiert werden !!! alkohol ist natürlich auch verboten..
> bei interesse einfach melden prezi...



Waaaas, ich dachte wir lernen da nur unseren Namen zu tanzen!!

Also Schweigestuhlkreis ist mir zu heftig!!! Mir ist da ganz plötzlich ein Termin dazwischen gekommen. Ich fahr dann doch lieber zum Nippelsausen nach Wuppertal!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2013)

ach scotti,,,du dachtest der pfad der erleuchtung ist ein neuer trail in saalbach ???
du denkst photismos ist eine neue helmkamera und das taborlicht wird zum nightride gebraucht ???
wir nehmen dich an die hand,,,,,komm mit nach saalbach,,,,*noch* ist es nicht zu spät...
 ,,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Juni 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ach scotti,,,du dachtest der pfad der erleuchtung ist ein neuer trail in saalbach ???
> du denkst photismos ist eine neue helmkamera und das taborlicht wird zum nightride gebraucht ???
> wir nehmen dich an die hand,,,,,komm mit nach saalbach,,,,*noch* ist es nicht zu spät...
> ,,,,




Ganz so blöd bin ich auch nicht!
Photismus ist doch das mit den Pflanzen, wenn die aus Sonnenlicht Energie machen!
Das Taborlicht ist ein das heilige Licht der Tabotaner! Liegt übrigens gleich neben Nepal. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Nepalleuchten (eine Lichterscheinung kurz nach Mitternacht).

Hmmm, kann es mir ja noch mal überlegen


----------



## Prezident (26. Juni 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich fahr dann doch lieber zum Nippelsausen nach Wuppertal!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2013)

überlege es dir gut lieber scotti,,,und ob du schon wanderst im finsteren tal,,,reihe dich ein in unseren reigen ,,,,,,,
im reigen der teutonen weiß man nie
ist alles wahrheit oder fantasie
mit dir vor einem steilen abgrund steh' n
will fliegen oder einfach untergeh' n
und wenn du sagst, wir dürfen nichts riskier' n
dann lass mich diesen wahnsinn hautnah spür' n (frei nach h.fischer)

saalbach 2013


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2013)

Er wird euch dann von den fantastischen trails in PDS  vor schwärmen wenn er nach Saalbach mit kommt....


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Juni 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Moin, mal eine Ansage in eigener Sache, Samstag jährt sich der Tag an dem Ich auf dieser komischen Erde gelandet bin!!! Bier steht kalt, wenn einer von euch gerade in der Gegend ist und Lust hat vorbei zuschauen er sei willkommen!!! Eine Bitte, sagt eben Bescheid wenn ihr Lust habt und kommen wollt, dann kann Ich besser den Bierfluß regulieren.



bin natürlich dabei.
Finale natürlich auch.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juni 2013)

fiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeee  die 2te............
ab 18 oktober bin ich wieder in freiheit,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2013)

Hm ich weiß nicht ob ich da zeit hab... 

Ich will auch wieder nach Finale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (27. Juni 2013)

in der Woche vom 19.10 -27.10. könnte ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juni 2013)

noch nie da gewesene 600000 hits werden heute noch erreicht.....horrido


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Juni 2013)

wo sieht man das?


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2013)




----------



## diddie40 (27. Juni 2013)

ist ja trocken, wie langweilig


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juni 2013)

jau ,, canyon ohne matsche ist wie ein bier ohne schaum,,,,,,,,muschi,,
 @_scotti_
die anzahl der hits findest du  in der (((((achtung,,,kracher)))))))))hitsparade
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=89&daysprune=30&order=desc&sort=views
aktuell 599515


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Juni 2013)

Hamma!
Da sind bestimmt auch ein paar Hits von der CIA, dem MI5 oder 6 und dem BND dabei! oder?
Bombe! MORDS Stimmung hier bei uns! Lauter KRACHER Beiträge und sogar ein verkappter TALIBAN!
Verrückt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juni 2013)

prism,,tempora,,,alles quatsch,,,,bei den vielen daten,,,,,,,unmöglich..
oder glaubst du es reicht wenn man schreibt :

obama der alte taliban sprengt seinen rasen vor dem weißen haus mit uran angereicherten wasser..

und schon macht es ping pong und men in black sind da ???
außerdem ist,,moment es pingelt an der tür,,,!"&%$%&&/&(/%/&&§%/(()=()PIU;HZU&%/(&(ZTUKIU/U(()=)))

du weißt was zu tun ist


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Juni 2013)

Ab in den nächsten Transitbereich!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juni 2013)

hat greven sowas ?????????
ansonsten nimmt der fb mich bestimmt auf,,,dass ist klingonisches teritorialtektorat...da hat sogar der ami manschetten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (27. Juni 2013)

Hier noch was mit:

*BOMBEN* - Stimmung!


----------



## Prezident (27. Juni 2013)

wurzeln und noch mehr wurzeln
aber wie schon tb sagte wir sind doch keine pussys das muss schön cremig und sahnig sein


----------



## Chefkocher (27. Juni 2013)

Hiho....let's go....
...Auto beladen, Bikes gewienert und geschmiert, cremig sonnige Trails bestellt...PDS wir kommen!!! Morgen früh gehts los!!
Teutonen, wir warten auf euch ;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr unsere Adresse oder wir eure?


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2013)

Reifen mit Dh karkasse mit? Ganz wichtig!!  Viel Spass, wir sehen uns dann!


----------



## brcrew (27. Juni 2013)

viel spass und bleibt heile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (27. Juni 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Habt ihr unsere Adresse oder wir eure?



Hab Dir/euch ne PN mit Adressdaten geschickt!!


----------



## Chefkocher (27. Juni 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Reifen mit Dh karkasse mit? Ganz wichtig!!  Viel Spass, wir sehen uns dann!



Sichi, alles dabei und niegelnagelneue Swampthings auch....wenn's mal so richtig cremig wird ;-)


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2013)

Larsi und Karina sind auch debei?


----------



## Chefkocher (28. Juni 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Larsi und Karina sind auch debei?



nope....ohne bruderherz und Torte von Bruderherz ;-).....wäre aber auch gerne dabei, hatten urlaubstechnisch nicht mehr unplanen können.

Apropos...Dauerregen auf der Autobahn, kann nur besser werden ;-)

Bis später
M&M


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Juni 2013)

Wenn wir nach PDS kommen, soll das Wetter besser werden!
Nächste Woche noch Regen.


----------



## rigger (28. Juni 2013)

Ach so schlimm wird auch nicht. 

Kommt gut hin und viel Spass dort nächste Woche auch wenns mal cremiger wird....


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juni 2013)

Heute 14:20
            von rigger 

​                          599.947


----------



## Totoxl (28. Juni 2013)

Da habe ich ja Glück gehabt, ich bin noch in den Top 10


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juni 2013)

gratulation toto,,,,und das obwohl die daten aus dem emsland bis zu zwei tage brauchen.....


trraaaarrraaa       600.003


----------



## Prezident (28. Juni 2013)

pds wird nächste woche gerockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (28. Juni 2013)

Danke, danke, immer wieder gerne


----------



## enduro pro (28. Juni 2013)

Toto, wenn du dich anstrengst sind die top 5 drin


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juni 2013)

für den fb,,,

heute kann es regnen,
stürmen oder schneien,
denn du strahlst ja selber
wie der sonnenschein.
heut ist dein geburtstag,
darum feiern wir,
alle deine feinde
wollen endlos bier

kühlschrank voll machen und auf klingelzeichen achten..


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Juni 2013)

FB alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 
Aber du hast doch keine Feinde!
(Nicht nett vom TB!)
Obwohl, man weiss heutezutage ja nicht wer noch so alles mitliesst.

Mach einfach den Kühlschrank voll


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juni 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Obwohl, man weiss heutezutage ja nicht wer noch so alles mitliesst.



das könnte noch zu einem problem werden,....,,ich habe im zuge der mission olympic auf facebook zu der größten privaten geburtstagsfeier in ibbenbüren eingeladen....nur aus spaß....1678 anmeldungen sind in der ersten stunde eingegangen....sorry fb....wird bestimmt trotzdem lustig...


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Juni 2013)

Incl. Men in Black???
Gibts in Ibbenbüren nicht auch die Hells Angels?
Die kommen auch? Alle??
Gut das ich heut abend ein Buch lesen muss.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Juni 2013)

FB, alles gute...


----------



## jojo2 (29. Juni 2013)

fb hat geburtstag?
oh mist
isses schon so weit??
shit
fb dann musst du noch bis nächstes jahr auf mein geschenk warten 
sorry
aber ich bin noch nicht fertig... 

für das buch
die abenteuer mit dem großen fb
fehlen noch ein paar interviews

aber ein winzigkleiner ausschnitt 
vom ersten abenteuerkapitel schon mal heute
den rest gibt es dann vielleicht in 365 tagen
(das ist gar nicht so lang wie es sich anhört fb)
den rest also später (wenn du nicht noch mehr aufregende 
abenteuer erleben solltest und ich die aufschreiben will)
ein ausschnitt:
(und wenn es heute abend (das ist auch nicht mehr so lang bis dahin)
wenn es also heute abend bei dir klingelt - dann weißt du, was du zu tun hast)
viel spass und einen schönen tag
_

....eines tages, als er einen spaziergang machte, kam er an eine freie stelle inmitten des waldes und inmitten dieser stelle stand eine große eiche und vom wipfel dieser eiche kam ein lautes summgeräusch. der fb setzte sich an den fuß des baumes, steckte den kopf zwischen die hände und begann zu denken..._


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2013)

FB alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!

Wir stoßen dann nächste woch nochmal drauf an!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. Juni 2013)

Alles gute Guido


----------



## Totoxl (29. Juni 2013)

Der


----------



## Totoxl (29. Juni 2013)

Fb


----------



## Totoxl (29. Juni 2013)

hat


----------



## Totoxl (29. Juni 2013)

Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Totoxl (29. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch 




Meintest du das so Enduro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. Juni 2013)

Du bist ein Fuchs


----------



## Chefkocher (29. Juni 2013)

Hey FB,

Ferne Geburtstagsgrüße aus PDS!!!! Lass dich ordentlich feiern....viel Spaß bei der kleinen aber feinen Facebook-Paaardie ;-)

Liebe Grüße natürlich auch von Mary!!!


----------



## Ketta (29. Juni 2013)

fb, die besten geburtstagsgrüße auch von den ketten, viel spaß heute abend! schade, wir wären gern dabei!

chefkochers, rauf aufs rad, oder worauf wartet ihr?


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Juni 2013)

Erst mal die Trails trocken föhnen und fegen!
Dann geht´s los.
Übernächste Woche muß alles präpariert sein für die Ankunft der Teutonen!!


----------



## Chefkocher (29. Juni 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> fb, die besten geburtstagsgrüße auch von den ketten, viel spaß heute abend! schade, wir wären gern dabei!
> 
> chefkochers, rauf aufs rad, oder worauf wartet ihr?



....auf besseres Wetter ;-) heute schifft es hier wirklich aus Kübeln. Aufgrund der langen stauigen Anfahrt heute erstmal ausgeschlafen und soeben ordentlich und standesgemäß gefrühstückt. Jetzt holen wir uns gleich erstmal das Startpaket für die morgige Passportes-Tour ab, 80 km.....sind gespannt. Wenn etwas weniger wird mit dem Regen, dann geht's mal zu akklimatisieren aufs Session. Ansonsten keine Hektik, sind ja noch ganze zwei Wochen da 


.....achso, vereinbarungsgemäß melden wir uns nur bei Scheißwetter, also ist diese Berichterstattung in Ordnung, oder?

Ab morgen ist hier für die nächsten Tage erstmal nur prächtiges Wetter vorhergesagt...also keine Meldung mehr von die Chefkochers aus Fronkreisch ;-)

Au Renoir 
M&M


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Juni 2013)

Oh je. 
Bilder aus Les Gets:

http://www.lesgets.com/outils/webcams.html


----------



## Richie_Gecko (29. Juni 2013)

Und natürlich auch von uns alles, alles Gute FB! Lass dich ordentlich feiern!!!!

Liebe Grüße
Karry und Lars


----------



## brcrew (29. Juni 2013)

alles gute fb!


----------



## imfluss (29. Juni 2013)

FB alles gute ! hier ein kleiner song für dich :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fOzweu95oc"]KAPELLE PETRA  - "GEBURTSTAG" - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Prezident (29. Juni 2013)

FB alles jute Digga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Juni 2013)

war eine super Party gestern. Hätte auch nicht gedacht das wir die Stripperinnen danach noch mal wieder treffen. Sind irgendwann zwischen 4 und 5 nach Haus gekommen.

Dank an den Gastgeber, dem glorreichen FB


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juni 2013)

party ??? war ich auch dabei ??? wem gehört das demo ???? woher kommt der polizeihund und warum stand der chrisxrossi plötzlich auf der hauptbühne ????



*verkaufe : polizeihund*


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Juni 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> war eine super Party gestern. Hätte auch nicht gedacht das wir die Stripperinnen danach noch mal wieder treffen. Sind irgendwann zwischen 4 und 5 nach Haus gekommen.
> 
> Dank an den Gastgeber, dem glorreichen FB



Oh man ihr habt echt gar nichts mehr mitgekriegt!
FB heißt jetzt FG!!!!

So wie bei Raider und Twix!!


----------



## Prezident (30. Juni 2013)

FG???? klär uns auf!
war heute mit dem SK-Racing Team in Glüder unterwegs
Schlabber der Routinär, Kette die Mutige und Prezi.. Prezi hat den neuen Thron der Baumschmuser und Arschplants erklimmt
Scotty ich trag jetzt die Krone


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Juni 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> FG???? klär uns auf!
> war heute mit dem SK-Racing Team in Glüder unterwegs
> Schlabber der Routinär, Kette die Mutige und Prezi.. Prezi hat den neuen Thron der Baumschmuser und Arschplants erklimmt
> Scotty ich trag jetzt die Krone



Oh man, so kurz vor PDS noch voll auf Risiko fahren??
Gegen Ketta hast du doch eh keine Schnitte!
Was ist ein Routinär?? Kann man das behandeln? Müssen wir uns Sorgen um Schlabber machen?

FG = Fliegengitter!
Wurde gestern umgetauft.


----------



## sx2cruiser (30. Juni 2013)

Leider mit Verspätung :-(
FB alles Jute nachträglich zum Geburtstag


----------



## Prezident (30. Juni 2013)

Warum Fliegengitter? Hortet er jetzt Fliegen?


----------



## kleinOtze (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juni 2013)

auch hallo

zurück aus essen und vom essen
kommst du nach essen, vergiss dein rad nich

da gibt´s schöne strecken!
die haben spass gemacht 
und durch die kiefern hindurch ein blick auf´s meer, oder´n see
wo gibt´s sowas noch, frag ich?!

und danach gab´s tacos in essen
saulecker


prezi ich hoffe, du bis einigermaßen heil geblieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juli 2013)

das kann man sich leicht merken,,,
kommst du nach essen darfst du dein fahrrad nicht vergessen,,,nach dem biken tacos essen,,wer es einmal gemacht ist darauf total versessen...


gute nachrichten:::der fb wird morgen entlassen,,,es konnte ihm nichts nachgewiesen werden...


----------



## Chefkocher (1. Juli 2013)

@Ketta: auch wenn wir jetzt ganz böse gegen deine Regeln verstoßen, wollen wir trotzdem einen sonnigen Jubelschrei aus PDS herausposauen:

MANN IST DAS GEIL HIER !!!! JUCHEEEEEE!

Nach der gestrigen superspassigen aber anstrengenden Schlammschlacht (Vortag Dauerregen)  auf dem Passport, heute bei Dauersonnenschein und hochsommerlichen Temperaturen, die Trails gerockt. Streckenauswahl ohne Ende, perfekte Liftanlagen, nette Leute und einfach total geniale Atmosphäre....dies muss das europäische Gelobte Land sein!

An all die Nachreisenden, freut euch drauf....wir freuen uns auf euch!! Die Wettervorhersage ist bis auf kommenden Mittwoch prächtig!!

 @Ketta: in Anbetracht des für Mittwoch zu erwartenden Regens, ist diese Berichterstattung vielleicht doch legitim ? 

Liebe Grüße aus dem Paradis

Adam & Eva


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Juli 2013)

beiß nicht in den Apfel, Du kennst ja das Ende....


----------



## Chefkocher (1. Juli 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> beiß nicht in den Apfel, Du kennst ja das Ende....



.....hoffe ich denke dran ;-)

Die Swampthings haben gestern überings ihr volles Leistungsspektrum entfalten können, waren gigantisch gut...im Gegensatz zur der leider falschen Puschenwahl vieler Mitfahrer  ....geile Teile!!!

By the Way: Mary hat sich für Freitag nen NP Pulse reserviert....OMG!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (1. Juli 2013)

das hör ich doch gerne

Ihr werde ja die Tage rüber nach Le Lindarettes fahren, dann müsst Ihr unbedingt im Tal das Les Marmotte ansteuern. Da bestellt Ihr dann den Reblochon Burger. Das ist echt ein Feinschmecker Burger. Alles andere schmeckt da natürlich auch sehr gut. Das ist das Restaurant ganz am Ende, kurz vor der Straße, 150 Meter vom Lift. 
Wenn Ihr den dann gegessen habt, könnt Ihr eigentlich wieder nach Hause kommen


----------



## rigger (1. Juli 2013)

Nä Watt freu ich mich! 

Kommst du jetzt mit Lemme oder sind wir dir zu langweilig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (2. Juli 2013)

Langweilig..., das haben wir doch noch nie gemeinsam erlebt.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Juli 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Langweilig..., das haben wir doch noch nie gemeinsam erlebt.



geht mit dir doch auch garnicht, oder?


----------



## Prezident (2. Juli 2013)

Mit Lemme Touristik wird es doch nie langweilig


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juli 2013)

@Jana_Tuerlich
vollherzlichen glückwunsch!

nele und ich haben am sonntag auch in unseren klassen
gewonnen! krass! oder?!
wir waren beide jeweils die einzigen
zur belohnung gab´s für uns ´n tisch voller tacos

und bei dir ne tic-tac?
auch klasse
irgendwie

wir haben schon mal die gefriertruhe für die nächsten rennen geleert
so viel kann man danach ja gar nich essen - also gib´s doggy bags
und du muss jetzt dein nachtischschränkchen für die nächsten gewinne frei machen



sorry kleine korrektur:
es muss natürlich nachttischschränkchen heißen
ich denke immer noch nur ans essen
bei essen


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Juli 2013)

auch von uns fette glückwünsche an jana türlich 
der queen of kothen

jana bei 2:52 in action

aber wo ist schulte?
hab dich im video zwar nicht gesehen
bist aber bestimmt auch super gefahren!!
somit glückwünsche natürlich auch an dich 

die w-taler....verrückte menschen...


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2013)

Ja super Jana!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (3. Juli 2013)

oh man...mit so viel Ruhm und Ehre muss ich erstmal klar kommen!

Ist jetzt nichts mehr mit in Ruhe durch die Stadt schlendern...überall stehen die Leute, tuscheln, gucken...ey ist das nicht...ich glaub, die denken ich wär voll krass...ansprechen tun sie mich aber nicht. die haben bestimmt angst vor dem lauten Tick-Tack!

Das ist echt abgefahren, jetzt weiß ich, wie es den Ketten geht! Wie kommt ihr damit klar??? Ich dreh voll durch - nachts diese Anrufe, jeder stubst mich an, ich habe schon 58963 Freunde und geliked wurde ich auch! Man...

Jojo und Nele, habt ihr euch auch schon daran gewöhnt?

Aber auf jeden Fall vielen vielen Dank für eure lieben Glückwünsche!! Hat auch wirklich Spaß gemacht - nur das andere Mädel hat sich wirklich blöd verletzt  Das ist unschön!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Juli 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> aber wo ist schulte?
> hab dich im video zwar nicht gesehen
> bist aber bestimmt auch super gefahren!!
> somit glückwünsche natürlich auch an dich
> ...



hey!!! Danke, danke aber die Blumen gehen diesmal ganz eindeutig an Saskia!!!

Ich bin eine Sekunde vorher zu sehen. Ich hab nen neuen Helm, deshalb vielleicht für dich unerakannt 

Nächstes Jahr könnt ihr schonmal alle im Terminplan ankreuzen, das ganze findet wohl wieder statt!


----------



## Totoxl (3. Juli 2013)

Video läuft nicht 
Ich möchte ein Autogramm, kann ich es auch für Geld verkaufen? Ist das schon was Wert?
Ich weiß, es st nicht nett, aber jeder muss sehen wo er bleibt


----------



## enduro pro (3. Juli 2013)

Hey ihr daheim gebliebenen.... jemand Lust auf ne runde am Sonntag???

Sind ja nicht so viele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (3. Juli 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Sekunde vorher zu sehen. Ich hab nen neuen Helm, deshalb vielleicht für dich unerakannt



hui schulte
hab dich zwar immer noch nicht erkannt
aber wenn du der bist der kurz vor jana fährt, warste verdammt flott unterwegs


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juli 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Hey ihr daheim gebliebenen.... jemand Lust auf ne runde am Sonntag???
> 
> Sind ja nicht so viele



Yeah! Sonntag eine Runde PDS rocken!
Wir kommen!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2013)

euch auch viel spass



liebe jana
genieß es und mach es wie die ketten
sammel erfolge und pokale 
yolo!


----------



## Ketta (3. Juli 2013)

die ketten rocken die trails in kirchberg in tirol 

enduro, dir und allen anderen daheimgebliebenen aber auch viel spaß im teuto!

enduro wie siehts denn nächsten mittwoch aus?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Juli 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hui schulte
> hab dich zwar immer noch nicht erkannt
> aber wenn du der bist der kurz vor jana fährt, warste verdammt flott unterwegs



 Ja danke..., ich bin tatsächlich genau bei 2:48, direkt vor Saskia dort durch gefahren.
Hier hat einer übrigens ziemlich gute Fotos gemacht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60764


----------



## imfluss (3. Juli 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Hey ihr daheim gebliebenen.... jemand Lust auf ne runde am Sonntag???
> 
> Sind ja nicht so viele



Sonne - check. Neue Schuhe - check. Neue Abfahrt - check.
Bock auf Ballern ? - doublecheck !

Schönes Video über's Leben & Biken in den Weiten Kanada's:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/318815/


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Juli 2013)

Schöne Grüße aus Tirol!!
Heute ohne bike durch den tag gechillt, morgen werden die trails getestet


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. Juli 2013)

Faule Bande!!!!
Morgen geht es ins gelobte Land!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Juli 2013)

Viel Spass Jungs! Auch Grüße an die Ketten. Bitte habt nicht zu viel Spass ohne mich

Hier der Eingang zum Holy Trail den nur der TB befahren darf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2013)

der chrisxrossi kennt trails , ,,,, unglaublich ......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juli 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße aus Tirol!!
> Heute ohne bike durch den tag gechillt, morgen werden die trails getestet



Hey ihr, schöne Grüße und einen schönen Urlaub!! Bis bald, wollte dich schon fragen, ob du morgen Bock aufn kohlensiepen hast...


----------



## rigger (5. Juli 2013)

Noch mal für alle mitfahrer, wir fahren so gg acht uhr in ibbtown los und holen dan Prezi beim McDoof in Schwelm ab, vielleicht könnten wir uns ja da treffen.

Bettzeug und Handtücher sind in der Bude vorhanden. Grillfleisch bring ich noch mit.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juli 2013)

Ich hole Richi um 8.00 und danach Faicel ab. Fahren dann auch die Richtung.
A1 -  A45 - A5. 
Können ja telefonieren.


----------



## rigger (5. Juli 2013)

ok wir fahren a1 und dann die a3 weil wir ja nach schwelm müssen um prezi abzuholen.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juli 2013)

o.k. hab Schwelm jetzt mit Schwerte verwechselt. Da gibts an der AB auch einen MC Doof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (5. Juli 2013)

Wünsche allen viel Spaß in PDS!!!
Lasst es ordentlich krachen und kommt heile wieder.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Juli 2013)

Zico schrieb:


> Wünsche allen viel Spaß in PDS!!!
> Lasst es ordentlich krachen und kommt heile wieder.



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!! Viel Spaß und viele Grüße von Saskia und mir!


----------



## jojo2 (5. Juli 2013)

auch von mir schöne grüße

wo auch immer ihr seid
viel spass!


----------



## brcrew (5. Juli 2013)

viel spass und bleibt heile!!


----------



## jojo2 (5. Juli 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> By the Way: Mary hat sich für Freitag nen NP Pulse reserviert....OMG!!



ne?!
hat se auch festgestellt:

das is nix für frauen
das is gar nix
das is viel zu schnell und zu weit
[ame="http://vimeo.com/69738361"]wideopenmag: Laurie Greenland and friends Bristol summer session on Vimeo[/ame]


und?!
wie war´s? das pulse


----------



## Totoxl (5. Juli 2013)

Christian und TB, der Trail sieht mal geil aus.

Zico, wie geht es dir? Lange nichts mehr von dir gehört.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2013)

jau toto,,,der chrisxrossi hat mehr neue trails am start wie woolworth feinripp mit eingriff...
schon ab einem einkaufswert von  größer 3000 $ bekommst du  den holy-trail zu sehen...ab 4000 $ darfst du ihn auch fahren ..lohnt sich..

 @rigger
dreh nochmal um...der fb hat seinen bibabobutzemann vergessen...ohne den schläft er nachts nicht durch..


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. Juli 2013)

oh mann is das ne Folter jetzt zuhause zu sitzen und nix zu machen


----------



## Totoxl (6. Juli 2013)

Ach Pascal, Trübsal Blasen nützt ja auch nichts. Kopf hoch, bike pimpen und bald geht's weiter.  

TB, was gab es denn schönes neues, das du auf dem Trail fahren durftest?


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2013)

nee toto,,gekauft habe ich nichts,,ich hatte mein bonusheft voll,,27 erbeutete gamsfedern ,, dafür gibt es auch einmal holy-trail mit durchfahrt..

waidmannsheil und gute jagd toto..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2013)

@_rigger_
den bababobutzemann habe ich heute um 16:12 °° per express verschickt,,,der lilalaunebär ist auch mit im packet...ich hoffe für euch und für les gets das er noch rechtzeitig ankommt ...viel glück..


----------



## rigger (6. Juli 2013)

Schonen gruss aus PDS, Wetter Bombe, trails etwas zerbombt aber egal morgen wird weitergerockt!

Gleich kommt erstmal das Fleisch auf den grill und das pils an den Hals.

Gruß von den Teutonen aus PDS!


----------



## Totoxl (6. Juli 2013)

27 gamsfedern sagst du? Bei meinem Bruder sitzen morgen ein ganzes Rudel von den Dingern. Da könnte ich die auch einen Schlag erbeuten.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2013)

ok toto,,,ein rudel jäger,,wahrscheinlich unbewaffnet,,,leichte beute,,,du glückspilz,,,

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Versteckt hinter einem Lügenmantel aus Notwendigkeit,                      des Naturschutzes und sogar des Tierschutzes, findet im Wald                      ein Krieg gegen wehrlose Mitgeschöpfe statt, der Jahr                      für Jahr gut 5 Mio. Tiere das Leben kostet. Darunter                      über 300.000 Katzen und mehr als 30.000 Hunde. 
                    Jägerkugeln töten jährlich 40 Menschen bei                      sogenannten Jagdunfällen und machen mehr als 800 unbeteiligte                      Spaziergänger zum Krüppel.


nur so,,ein paar zahlen  ,,,wenn das jägerlatein am ende ist..
[/FONT]


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juli 2013)

häi ihr ketten
ich hab mir kurz mal die bilder aus kirchzarten angeguckt
mannomann
schöne strecken,
aber da in einem rennen durch... wow!!

und andre, du fährst ja richtig vorne mit - klasse!
ketta - trotzdem astrein

seid ihr schon auf klickies umgestiegen?


(und diese antje kramer ... die macht mich echt fertig, die führt. wahnsinn)


----------



## herby-hancoc (8. Juli 2013)

Jetz sitz ich hier trink allein mein Bier und warte das meine Freunde wiederkommen 
So ist das in PDS! schöne grüße von den geilsten Trails der Welt


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juli 2013)

lass dich vom rigger schön verwöhnen,,haben wir ihn in finale auch,,



es wirkt eine jede sportart mit der zeit ein bißchen fad,,
mtb-rennen sind da sehr gefragt
weil sich hier und da  auch mal einer überschlagt


es lebe der sport...


----------



## herby-hancoc (8. Juli 2013)

geht nicht sind alle in Chatel



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> lass dich vom rigger schön verwöhnen,,haben wir ihn in finale auch,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juli 2013)

ich meine ja auch heute abend,,schön das sofa in den garten stellen lassen,,,die steaks klein schneiden ,,,bier holen usw...

und dann
lass dir vom fb sagen wann du wieder auf`s bike kannst,,,oder hat der sein orakel von xox vergessen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (8. Juli 2013)

Unser FB hat fehlfuntionen der kann dir nich mal die Uhrzeit von einer Uhr ablesen!Brauchen unbedingt neue Pillen für den Klinggohnen


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juli 2013)

kann sein das beim aufspielen von französisch -deutsch-deutsch-französisch ein paar daten verloren gegangen sind...hauptsache er ist noch stubenrein ..


----------



## herby-hancoc (8. Juli 2013)

stubenrein isser noch bis auf das kleine malör im blubberbecken!
ZITAT FBu sollst deine Schulsachen verbrennen hätte sowieso kein zweck



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> kann sein das beim aufspielen von französisch -deutsch-deutsch-französisch ein paar daten verloren gegangen sind...hauptsache er ist noch stubenrein ..


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juli 2013)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> stubenrein isser noch bis auf das kleine malör im blubberbecken!
> ZITAT FBu sollst deine Schulsachen verbrennen hätte sowieso kein zweck



hat er wieder vom beckenrand in den yakuzi ??? 
egal,,,der rigger hat ja nicht ohne grund  genug chlor dabei...
mit dem zitat hat der fb leider recht,,,,aber solange es keiner merkt mache ich einfach so weiter..bei völliger ahnungslosigkeit umso selbstsicherer auftreten und die sache läuft...hoffentlich..


----------



## rigger (8. Juli 2013)




----------



## herby-hancoc (9. Juli 2013)

Hilfe hilfe hilfe der fb hält mich hier unter drogen hilfe hilfe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (9. Juli 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> häi ihr ketten
> ich hab mir kurz mal die bilder aus kirchzarten angeguckt
> mannomann
> schöne strecken,
> aber da in einem rennen durch... wow!!


mensch jojo
war richtig schön in ösiland
wär das denn nicht auch was für dich?
diese endurorennen sind wirklich spassig, fordernd und wie hier in kirchberg auch richtig anspruchsvoll



jojo2 schrieb:


> und andre, du fährst ja richtig vorne mit - klasse!


 ..und das geilste ist, dass ich jetzt doch vom 21sten auf den 20sten platz korrigiert wurde und somit EINEN FETTEN PUNKT eingeheimst habe  mein ERSTER!!!



jojo2 schrieb:


> ketta - trotzdem astrein


...und die ketta? der hammer, watt die sich alles traut  schlabber ist mächtig stolz auf seine ketta  




jojo2 schrieb:


> seid ihr schon auf klickies umgestiegen?


never ever!!!





jojo2 schrieb:


> (und diese antje kramer ... die macht mich echt fertig, die führt. wahnsinn)


..und hätte es nicht so viele rutschige wurzeln, soviel schlamm und enge (pumptrack-)kurven gegeben hätte sie das rennen evtl. sogar gewinnen können!!! 

käh watt war dat ein feines wochenende


grüße an die verrückten mongos im pe-de-es-land!!!!
ordentliche kette geben und auch mal vernünftige trails weghauen


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juli 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> mensch jojo
> war richtig schön in ösiland
> 
> ..und das geilste ist, dass ich jetzt doch vom 21sten auf den 20sten platz korrigiert wurde und somit EINEN FETTEN PUNKT eingeheimst habe  mein ERSTER!!!
> ...



*klasse!!*




schlabberkette schrieb:


> wär das denn nicht auch was für dich?
> diese endurorennen sind wirklich spassig, fordernd und wie hier in kirchberg auch richtig anspruchsvoll



jo!
hab ich schon auf dem plan für nächstes jahr,
dann werden die karten neu gemischt.
nele wird im nächsten jahr schon groß und kriegt ihren führerschein
die braucht mich dann nicht mehr


und ich schau dann mal, was meine knochen noch so mitmachen


was macht wer am am sonntag?
malmedy? ich muss nele sonntag abend auf halber strecke vom ochsenkopf abholen und würd das gerne mit radfahren verbinden


----------



## Ketta (9. Juli 2013)

wo genau ist denn die halbe strecke vom ochsenkopf??


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juli 2013)

glückwunsch ihr beiden,,,,das wahrscheinlich schnellste mtb-paar in nrw..

wer morgen bock auf  die geheimen trails des chrisxrossi hat sollte um 18°° bei ihm sein...pssstttt..


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juli 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> wo genau ist denn die halbe strecke vom ochsenkopf??



bergisch-gladbach
(ich bin bei zeiten und strecken immer etwas großzügig)

oh! halb zwölf! 
ich muss ins bett
cu!


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Juli 2013)

danke tb 

jemand bock auf ne glüdertour am samstag und/oder sonntag?
wir fahren samstag früh mit wohnwagen hin und übernachten dort am campingplatz... ja genau, dort wo es den sagenumwogenen und berüchtigten GLÜDERTELLER gibt!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Juli 2013)

ist erst 5 vor 11 jojo
musst noch nicht inne heia

bergisch gladbach....das ist doch bei glüder/solingen
liegt auf´m weg
bisse dabei??


----------



## herby-hancoc (9. Juli 2013)

Das kommt davon wenn mann geistige Kleinhirne am Pc läßt



herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Hilfe hilfe hilfe der fb hält mich hier unter drogen hilfe hilfe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juli 2013)

gib ihm 2 carbamazepin in  0,2 liter  ouzo aufgelöst...dann beruhigt er sich wieder..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juli 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> malmedy?



Hör nicht aufn Schlabber! Watt wollt ihr überhaupt in Glüder? Kommt mit nach Malmedy! Ist quasi ein Stadtteil von Bergisch Gladbach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. Juli 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Kommt mit nach Malmedy! Ist quasi ein Stadtteil von Bergisch Gladbach!



genau deswegen dachte ich ja auch, das wär ne gute idee

andererseits ist mein wagen auf dem splash
und ich muss den lupo von neles bruder fahren...
jeder kilometer ist mit dem einer zu viel

andererseits: glüderteller
das hört sich schlimm an

ich war noch nie im glüder
da muss ich mal hin


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juli 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> genau deswegen dachte ich ja auch, das wär ne gute idee
> 
> andererseits ist mein wagen auf dem splash
> und ich muss den lupo von neles bruder fahren...
> ...



Moin! Was soll ich sagen..., macht doch alle was ihr wollt... 

Ne Jojo, ganz ehrlich (also wie immer)? Wenn du in Bergisch Gladbach bist, dann solltest du der Einfachheit halber, mit den Ketten nach Glüder! Das ist schon der Trailhammer da..., ich war dieses Jahr auch noch nicht dort aber gehe ich demnächst auch mal wieder an. Ist halt so, wie das was wir bei uns hier gefahren sind, nur in steiler 

Und der Glüderteller..., ein kulinarisches Muss!

Wobei ich euch ja alle lieber in Malmedy sehen würde!


----------



## Prezident (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn man schon von dem FB träumt sollte man dann den Alkoholkonsum senken?


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Juli 2013)

@Prezident: im gegenteil, du mußt deine alkoholdosis erhöhen UND psychopharmaka einnehmen!!!!

 @schulte69
selbst schuld! hätteste mal nix von dem schäbigen lift in malmedy erzählt, vielleicht wären wir sonst dabei ;-)

 @jojo2
du bist also im glüder dabei und wir sehen uns dann sonntag? oder auch schon samstag?


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juli 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @ [MENTION=100894]jojo2
> du bist also im glüder dabei und wir sehen uns dann sonntag? oder auch schon samstag?



sonntag

deine partnerin hatte schon etwas diskreter 
per pn nachgefragt und ich habe geantwortet
sonntag morgen zwischen 9 und 10 uhr am campingplatz

es geht natürlich auch früher, is ja nur en katzensprung von mir 
bis dahin. irgendwann abends muss ich nele in bergisch-gladbach abholen

(die ist gerade übrigens noch kurz in paris und hat mir bilder von gebratenen froschschenkeln und dem eifelturm geschickt)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juli 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @schulte69
> selbst schuld! hätteste mal nix von dem schäbigen lift in malmedy erzählt, vielleicht wären wir sonst dabei ;-)




Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass du da so nen Schiss vor hast...


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juli 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass du da so nen Schiss vor hast...



karsten, das hat nix mit dir zu tun
von schlabber is doch dies eine video,
das alle kennen
der hat schlechte erfahrungen mit dem lift gemacht

schlabbers vid von malmedy
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvSsxf_CruU"]Ferme Libert Malmedy Bike Park ( Lift ) - YouTube[/nomedia]


übrigens
ich hab´s gleich beim ersten mal gepackt


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Juli 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Wenn man schon von dem FB träumt sollte man dann den Alkoholkonsum senken?




zu spät ,,  er ist schon drin,,,der rigger wollte doch aufpassen !!! 
da der fb über kein eigenes gehirn verfügt (hast du sicherlich schon bemerkt) muß er regelmäßig an die datenbank von anderen leuten..
während des  anzapfen (ich sage dir besser nicht wie er das gemacht hat)
spielt er im kopf des anderen einen film ab in dem er die hauptrolle besetzt...immer das gleiche.....wende dich an den verein von 
fb - geschädigten ev.


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Juli 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sonntag
> 
> deine partnerin hatte schon etwas diskreter
> per pn nachgefragt



sowas kann die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (10. Juli 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schlabbers vid von malmedy
> Ferme Libert Malmedy Bike Park ( Lift ) - YouTube



als ob ich jemals ne klingel am rad hatte........


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Juli 2013)

was wolltest du denn mit einer klingel am bike schlabber ???


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Juli 2013)

das sind überreste aus meinen früheren zeiten
bevor ich biker wurde war ich klingelmännchen
außerdem kann eine klingel im schlepplift beim überholen nicht schaden...


----------



## Prezident (10. Juli 2013)

Sonntag zum Glüderbrunch??
Da wär ich wohl auch dabei


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juli 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Sonntag zum Glüderbrunch??
> Da wär ich wohl auch dabei



Warum bistn im Forum unterwegs und nicht aufm Rad? Loslos!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Juli 2013)

boah ej,,der schlabber überholt sogar im lift,,,
was ist los prezi ??? jetzt auch schon tagträume vom fb oder was ist los ???der rigger auch online !!!! auch vom fb geträumt ??? 

der fb schafft sie alle !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (10. Juli 2013)

Hier in dem PDS schüttet dat wie aus Kübeln.
Der FB wollte sein Seepferdchen machen, konnte aber nicht sagen wie alt er ist.
Da durfe er dann doch nicht.
Ich glaube wir müssen ihn gleich mal rebooten!

TB, wo hat der FB denn seine Schnittstelle?
Oder sollen wir ihn einfach mal abschalten und neu hochfahren???


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Juli 2013)

der fb läuft noch auf os/360,,schnittstelle fehlanzeige,,rebooten dauert 3 tage,,,ich werde mich in saalbach darum kümmern,,,evtl. kaufe ich einen neuen fb,,,


----------



## imfluss (11. Juli 2013)

spontane runde heute 19 uhr vom parkplatz nasses dreieck aus.
sehr chilliges tempo, bitte machete selber mitbringen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Juli 2013)

schade imfluss,,ich hätte bock und zeit gehabt,,,leider zu spät gelesen,,,chilliges tempo wäre nach dem gestrigen gipfelsturmmassaker genau richtig gewesen..

hallo pds !!!!!!!
nix los bei euch oder wat !!!
wir brauchen informationen ..... wie sind die trails,,,was gibt es neues ,,, welche strecken sind die geilsten ,, was macht mein geliebter canyon,,,was kostet ein bier ???
wir brauchen infos !!!


----------



## rigger (11. Juli 2013)

Nur ein Wort: GEIL!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Juli 2013)

ich meine nicht den fb ,,



                          Nur ein Wort: GEIL!!!!         
                                                                                       __________________
                Gruß rigger

*"You can`t buy happiness, but you can buy a Bicycle and that is pretty close!"


* 
mehr info brauch keiner...oder doch ??  egal !!


----------



## Prezident (13. Juli 2013)

Man war PDS geil mit euch Mongos
Super Urlaub!
Schade das Vatti und Opi vorzeitig aufhören mussten


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juli 2013)

dann durftet ihr ja machen, was ihr wolltet!
na das hat bestmmt spass gemacht
alle heile?
oder...


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juli 2013)

so!
ich schreib mir dann jetzt gleich mal die adresse der
glüdertellertaccoachilkabache auf und dann gehts in den glüder

ich grüße alle radfahrenden frauen und mädchen
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29734/hd?qc=hd

alle? ja
auch dich tb
bis dann


----------



## diddie40 (14. Juli 2013)

@jojo2 , bis gleich, mache mich auch auf den weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (14. Juli 2013)

Was mit Vatti los ist weiß ich ja, aber was hat der Oparator?
Ich bin erst mal schön ne Woche chillen an der Küste, bevor es nach Saalbach geht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2013)

1 woche noch toto,,,ich bin so urlaubsreif wie noch nie,,,,wenn du dich nicht schämst können wir uns gerne treffen und zusammen biken oder bier trinken...sag deinen leuten bitte das ich nicht immer so bin und der fb eigentlich auch ganz normal ...so im richtigen leben..in saalbach wird das etwas anders aussehen...
gruß an alle,,,
auch an jojo...

anhang:
wo bleiben die beiträge wie geil es in pds war,,,nur der prezi gibt zu das er dabei war...ich rufe jetzt den fb an...der soll sagen was sich im gelobten land so alles abgespielt hat...
mist,,,der geht nicht ans telefon...die neugier steigt....


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Juli 2013)

Grüzi und Bonjour,

oki, dann machen wir mal den Anfang, keine Ahnung was mit den verrückten Mongos los ist, unterwegs eingeschlafen wahrscheinlich ;-)

Eigentlich hat's der Prezi schon mit einem Wort beschrieben: GEIL !!! Für uns war es ja PDS-Premiere und wir wurden nicht enttäuscht, dies ist das "Gelobte Land"!! Wir waren schier überwältigt von der Streckenvielfalt, der perfekten FR/DH-Infrastruktur und von der magischen Atmosphäre dieser traumhaften Lande. Wir haben zu Beginn am "Passport Du Soleil" teilgenommen. Trotz einer gewaltigen Schlammschlacht haben wir schon gleich zu Beginn einen weitreichenden Überblick erhalten, welchen wir Spass wir in den folgenden zwei Wochen zu erwarten hatten. Die ganze Organisation des Events war absolut perfekt, geile Enduro/DH-Strecken, super ausgeschildert und lukullische Verpflegungsstationen (franz./schw. Spezialitäten,Schokonfondue, musik. Liveacts).

Nach dem Passportes haben wir dann vorerst alleine das heilige Land erkundet. Les Gets und Morzine wurden ausgiebig "abgeritten". Wir hatten das Glück, dass trotz Ausfalls des Pleny-Lifts, zumindest in der Folgewoche des Passportes die Ersatzlifte, zwar langsam aber rauf zum Pleney, liefen.

Tja, dann kamen die verückten Mongos. Der FB liess zu erwartende fahrtechnische Feuerwerke verkünden, Vatti versuchte sich an künstlerisch kreativen Judorollen über Tables, Richard versuchte in Morgins unangespitzt den Boden zu durchstossen...Jungs nochmals beste Genesungswünsche ;-)
Lindarets, Avoriaz und Chatel waren genial. Am besten hat uns Whistler Mountain...äh Chatel gefallen. Absolut traumhaft was hier geschaffen wurde. Alleine die Fahrt mit Lift über dieses Valley bringt einen zum Schwärmen....Bikerherz was willst du eigentlich mehr!
Champery, Morgins, Champussin...sprich die Schweiz, haben wir (Mary und ich) in Form einer ausgiebigen Tagestour per Lifthopping mit dem Enduro abgeklappert....immmer wieder hier und da tolle technische Abfahrten.

Abends gabs Burger, Grolsch aus 1,5L Buddeln, Krakauer, Pasta ala Feicel, Nudelsalat ala Mary....und die mütterlichen Warmen Worte vom Hausmuttilein...aka FB.

Insgesamt ein absolut genialer Urlaub. Wir kommen im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder. Der Terminkalender ist schon gezückt


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juli 2013)

Dem ist fast nichts hinzu zu fügen!

Ach ja, ich habe neue Bremsen geordert!
Werden heute abgeholt.


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. Juli 2013)

Ja dann erzähl ich mal ein wenig, erstmal alle die nicht da waren haben richtig was verpasst!!! Geiles Wetter, super geile Abfahrten für jeden was dabei, super Essen, Danke Feicel für die super Pasta und die Pastasoße!!! Ach ja alles dabei, auch 2 Unfälle naja eigentlich muß man im Paradies nicht mit sowas rechnen, aber Sch...ße passiert, eine ausgekugelte Schulter und Ich hoffe mal nur ein paar Prellungen. Dann gab es noch ein paar Ausfälle an den Rädern die aber reparrabel waren, Scotti, Rigger, Prezi die Räder besser pflegen!!! Ansonsten ist soviel passiert, ich könnte Tage schreiben aber dazu habe ich keinen Bock, brauch ich auch nicht denn Ich wahr Dabei. Aber keine Angst Paparazo Rigger hat nicht alles aber viele bewegte Bilder gemacht. Hey Chefkocher, wat haste den mir für ein Schlauch wieder gegeben, muß man den mit einen Hammer in die Felge Kloppen!!! Prezi, wenn du noch mal auf den Trail das böse Wort in den Mund nimmst wirst du nicht aufwachen!!!
So jetzt ist genug, ich habe da nur noch eins.
Ihr Habt Was VerpasstPs.Telefonate nehme ich erst ab morgen entgegen, TB lass es sein!!!


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Juli 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Ja dann erzähl ich mal ein wenig, erstmal alle die nicht da waren haben richtig was verpasst!!! Geiles Wetter, super geile Abfahrten für jeden was dabei, super Essen, Danke Feicel für die super Pasta und die Pastasoße!!! Ach ja alles dabei, auch 2 Unfälle naja eigentlich muß man im Paradies nicht mit sowas rechnen, aber Sch...ße passiert, eine ausgekugelte Schulter und Ich hoffe mal nur ein paar Prellungen. Dann gab es noch ein paar Ausfälle an den Rädern die aber reparrabel waren, Scotti, Rigger, Prezi die Räder besser pflegen!!! Ansonsten ist soviel passiert, ich könnte Tage schreiben aber dazu habe ich keinen Bock, brauch ich auch nicht denn Ich wahr Dabei. Aber keine Angst Paparazo Rigger hat nicht alles aber viele bewegte Bilder gemacht. Hey Chefkocher, wat haste den mir für ein Schlauch wieder gegeben, muß man den mit einen Hammer in die Felge Kloppen!!! Prezi, wenn du noch mal auf den Trail das böse Wort in den Mund nimmst wirst du nicht aufwachen!!!
> So jetzt ist genug, ich habe da nur noch eins.
> Ihr Habt Was VerpasstPs.Telefonate nehme ich erst ab morgen entgegen, TB lass es sein!!!



Der Schlauch passt nicht auf Deine Rennrad-Felge, versuchs mal mit Deiner Drop-Muschi.....aber hau ruhig mit dem Hammer drauf !


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. Juli 2013)

Hey, Kollege ich weiß ja nicht was Du sonst immer kaufst aber für mich und meine Mitstreiter war der Schlauch echt Neuland, wurde noch nie gesehen!! Aber Du kannst TB die Hand geben der kauft auch immer son Unsinn!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2013)

ich weiß schon alles fb....vielleicht mehr wie du denkst..

ps.
ab samstag sind auch die leute aus paderborn in saalbach...


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2013)

hier toto,,dass dürft ihr nicht verpassen*


Es warten auf euch:
*- Bike, Freeski- & Snowboard Bergamont Waterramp Session
- 
- Live Konzerte & DJ´s
- Tombola mit Sachpreise der Bike-, Freeski-, Snowboard- & Freizeit 
- Shuttle Service hosted by* Good Times Hostel *
*
PROGRAMM 2013: (Änderungen vorbehalten)*




*Freitag, 26.07.2013  OPENING & TRAINING DAY*

 10:00-16:00 Uhr    Open Training Bergamont Lake Jump
11:00-18:00 Uhr    Raiffeisen Club Waterbombing, Slackline, Sesitec Wakeboardlift,                                
                               Blue  Tomato Skate Miniramp, Flying Fox, Kletterturm, Stand up  Paddeling,                               
                               Bogenschießen, Tombola
16:00 Uhr               1. Showfabrik Freestyle Show
17:00 Uhr                Live Konzert mit "Cantona unplugged"
18:00 Uhr                2. Showfabrik Freestyle Show
19:00 Uhr                Live Konzert mit "Crossing the Deadline" & "Soupshop"
danach                    Party mit DJ Martin S. (Apres World, 9Nine Ibiza)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (14. Juli 2013)

Danke Tb, hatte ich schon gesehen und denke das wir dort auch landen werden. Ich ruf aber noch bei dir an wenn wir in Saalbach sind.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2013)

hört sich auch gut an...lässt sich über den zwölferkogel gut liften und die z-line ist die letzte abfahrt...ick freu mir sowat von dolle...

Talschluss-Runde Kurzbeschreibung
Schwierigkeitsgrad:                 *** schwer - Fahrtechnisch äußerst anspruchsvoll
Streckendistanz:                     19,5 km
Höchster/Tiefster Punkt:          1.956 m / 1.041 m
Gesamthöhenmeter:               1.093 Hm
Fahrbahnbeschaffenheit:          Schotter, Asphalt, Single-Trail
Landschaft:                            Wiesen, Almen, Alpenpanorama
Einkehrmöglichkeiten:             Ellmaualm, Berggasthof


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juli 2013)

Talschlußrunde bin ich im letzten Jahr zu Fuß gelaufen.
Wenn es die gleiche Strecke ist, dann landschaftlich traumhaft aber schwer, naja???
Einkehr? Der Kaiserschmarren war super!

Aber ich laß mich überraschen und Lift ist immer gut!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2013)

*es gibt zwei ,, hier die lutscher tour
*



*Talschluss - Runde*

                     Schwierigkeitsgrad: Einfach, Höhenmeter: 400, Länge: 19
                     Von Hinterglemm in Richtung Talschluss bis zur  Sterrerbrücke (Forellenhof), dann gleich links auf den Radweg bis zur  Steffl-alm-Brücke, dort links leicht ansteigend auf einem Schotterweg  entlang bis zur Lindlingalm. Dann weiter


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juli 2013)

o.k.
ich nehme die anspruchsvolle Variante ohne Aspalt!


----------



## kleinOtze (14. Juli 2013)

Schöne PDS Berichte...hab echt was verpasst ;( bin mal gespannt was für Videos entstehen  mit Musik und Gesang...schwere Stürze und fliegenden Teutonen. Wer hat sich die Schulter ausgekugelt??? Gute Besserung an denjenigen! Nächste Jahr bin ich dabei ... und helfe beim Biervernichtungsmarathon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (14. Juli 2013)

ja hört sich nach einem guten, spassigen urlaub an!
gute besserung an alle momentan verletzten..
war heut im hüggel und hab auch ein schlüsselbein brechen sehen.. nich so schön.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Juli 2013)

**** you all.........ihr seit so gemein:-()()


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juli 2013)

armer ghosti
mögest du bald wieder gesund werden


ich hab heute den glüder kennenlernen dürfen
vielen dank an den führungstrupp

und tb du hast recht die ketten sind das schnellste und mutigste paar in nrw
glüderteller habe ich zum gkück nicht gesehen, dafuer den dom in altenberg nach dem lecker und verdienten essrn mit dem anderen coolen paar
und jetzt
bett
good morniiing 
ihr alle


vertippt mit meinem 7000(tsd) euro htc cool


----------



## Prezident (15. Juli 2013)

jojo du hast also glüder kennengelernt? schönes traningsgelände oder? 
die ketten das schnellste paar in nrw? da hast du wohl recht  selbst andrea lässt es mitlerweile richtig krachen
schlabber ist eh krank im kopf mit so ner geschwindigkeit über stein und wurzeln zu hämmern.. viel zu gefährlich sk-racing halt nur bekloppte mongos!


----------



## diddie40 (15. Juli 2013)

war ein toller tag gestern im glüder, danke an alle beteiligten

nur noch ein paar tage, dann geht´s nach saalbach........


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juli 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> jojo du hast also glüder kennengelernt? schönes traningsgelände oder?
> die ketten das schnellste paar in nrw? da hast du wohl recht  selbst andrea lässt es mitlerweile richtig krachen
> schlabber ist eh krank im kopf mit so ner geschwindigkeit über stein und wurzeln zu hämmern.. viel zu gefährlich sk-racing halt nur bekloppte mongos!



jo
schönes trainingsgelände
ich habe mir schon pläne für schotterstrecken hier bei mir gemacht
das ist hier etwas selten 
und serpentinen baue ich mir auch!!
so lächerlich unbeholfen bin ich mir seit jahren nicht vorgekommen


an den plänen für das gefälle für die schotterpisten arbeite ich noch

aber egal!
das war´n toller tach gestern!
das hat ma wieder richtig spass gemacht
und austoben konnt ich mich auch


aber schnell was  anderes 
das rad von dem mädchen auf dem vorletzten bild da
http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/index...-rdc-2-ochsenkopf&catid=27&Itemid=741&lang=de

braucht dringend einen komplettservice nach diesem rennwochenende
weil das am freitag mit dem mädchen nach leogang fährt


kann jemand schnell helfen...
hat jemand nen tip?

die boxxer r2c2 suppt und braucht service
die lager am hinterbau müssen dringend ausgetauscht werden und die zee bremse muss vielleicht neue dichtungen kriegen

alles bis freitag abend...
ähemm



    @Prezident
der schlabber is krank??
und ich dacht: so schnell will ich eigentlich auch 
aber krank? ne dann lieber
(kerr hab ich gar nicht gemerkt.
krank oh je. armer schlabber)


ich will auch krank


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juli 2013)

@Prezident
ich find immer mehr hinweise, dass du recht hast

wir sind gestern diesen genialen dh  runtergefahren, den bei dieser kinggeschichte
und mussten  ab halber strecke wieder hochschieben, weil da gestrüpp rumlag
vier meter hoch, zu nem wall aufgeschichtet und der trecker mit dem frontlader stand noch daneben.
also wieder hoch

und da fracht schlabber beim hochschieben doch echt
und da bin runtergefahren?
du hast recht, der weiß gar nicht, was er tut
geil ne?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Juli 2013)

...wer abends acht Würstchen isst und morgens nen Mettigel zum Frühstück..., der kann eigentlich nur...

Ne, war mal wieder ein nettes Wochenende mit euch! Hätte nicht erwartet, dass man in 30 km Entfernung Luftlinie von zu Hause so ein Urlaubsgefühl entwickeln kann! Sehr gut! Freu mich aufs nächste mal.

Guten Start in die neue Woche

PS: Jojo2, müde? Oder gehts?


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juli 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ...wer abends acht Würstchen isst und morgens nen Mettigel zum Frühstück..., der kann eigentlich nur...



okay
hab ich mir notiert
ist nun teil meines trainingsplans
das tier in mir zu wecken
(ausgerechnet in mir! haha
eichhörnchen vielleicht) 

also das ist notiert
wie macht man das mit dem geilen fahrstil?
ich mein, der kann auch noch fahren
brötchen vielleicht?


müde?
na ja.. wär vielleicht besser gewesen,
gar nicht erst ins bett zu gehen


----------



## Prezident (15. Juli 2013)

wann gehts wieder richtung glüder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (15. Juli 2013)

So hier mal meine kleine zusammenfassung!

Es war mal wieder total Genial mit euch (Prezi, Vatti/Herbert, Mutti/FB, Oparator/Richi, Fecel aka Taliban , Cherfkocher, Mary und Scotti) und wir haben alle unseren Spass gehabt.

Ok Herbert nur bis er sich die Schulter ausgekugelt hat und Richi sich in Morgins auf den ersten 200m des Tages die Rippen geprellt hat. 
Hoffentlich könnt ihr schnell wieder auf dem Bike sitzen. 

Wir habern ordentlich das Gebiet erkundet, Morgins, Chatel, Les Lindarets , Les Crossettes, Avoriaz und natürlich Les Gets. Champery haben wir nicht erkundet und den Canyon haben wir auch links liegen lassen.
Chatel ist ein Traum für jeden Biker, die Grand Conche DH richtumg Les Crossettes ist auch zum , Les Gets war mal wieder total zerbombt aber kennt man ja nicht anders... 

Total geil wars aber trotzdem und ich will da wieder hin!!  

Vielleicht schaff ich zum WE noch nen kleinen Teaser aus den Videos zu basteln, das richtige vid dauert bestimmt noch 4 wochen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juli 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und tb du hast recht die ketten sind das schnellste und mutigste paar in nrw
> glüderteller habe ich zum gkück nicht gesehen



glüderteller,,,die herausforderung ,, irgendwann ist die zeit reif um sich ihm zu stellen,,du wirst spüren wann es soweit ist...
die ketten schon zum 2.mal...unglaublich..


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Juli 2013)

herrlich, es ist schön so viele*tolle*berichte von den unglaublich tapferen radfahrern in pds und glüder zu lesen! und zum teil war ich ja sogar mit dabei. sehr cool war's!! 

wurst ist gesund!!!!

deshalb esse ich jetzt erstmal nen schönen schwenker hier im biergarten am saarufer....


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juli 2013)

oh ne
ich schon wieder?
wieso schreibt kein anderer was??

wurst ist fleisch
fleisch macht schnell

ich hab grad döner gegessen
ist das fleisch genug?
um so schnell zu werden
wie du?

es war auch teig dabei
reicht das als technikgrundlage für das hier?


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juli 2013)

hier jojo,,ganz neu,,,,
paßt in jeden camelback,,,

demnächst auch in gyros-pita ,,,halbes hähnchen..

 und  murmeltier-nuss


----------



## jojo2 (16. Juli 2013)

boah tb
wie lange sind wir jetzt nicht mehr zusammen rad gefahren?
und dennoch denkst du derart liebevoll und fürsorglich an mich!

ich werde mich revangieren  und dir 
mit fleurop wieder einen strauß deiner lieblingsrosen zukommen lassen
mit persönlichem spruchkärtchen
vielleicht nach saalbach?

ihr macht die tür auf 
stellt fest, dass das küchenfenster eingeschlagen ist
fleurop vor euch da war und
einen großen strauß rosen kunstvoll auf den tisch drapiert hatte
und für jeden von euch...

fuerti 
wie der franzose sagt

mist jetzt hab ich kein video dafür
außer das mit dem erstochenen matador, der würdevoll die
rote rose zwischen den zähnen hält


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juli 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> reicht das als technikgrundlage für das hier?





Nicht schlecht jojo2!

Genau so - oder so ähnlich - sah das bei uns in PDS auch aus!!
(nur ohne die Outtakes)


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2013)

So  hab grad nen Anruf aus morgins bekommen, meine Kamera wurde dort abgegeben und ist in einwandfreiem zustand. :thumbup:
Die dame ist nächste Woche in Deutschland und schickt mir die dann zu.

Meine Brille ist auch wieder aufgetaucht, war zwischen meinen Sachen in der Tasche.


----------



## M.N. (16. Juli 2013)

An alle Saalbach Fahrer, wir sehen uns am Sa. vor Ort. Ich freue mich! Laut Wetterbericht, soll es die ganze Woche Sonne und kaum Regen haben (so auch die Prognose von einem Freund der in Hinterglemm wohnt)! Die meisten Strecken sind komplett überarbeitet, und mit der Z-Line ist auch eine ganz neue Strecke dazu gekommen! Auch Leogang hat an ihren Strecken gearbeitet! Wenn die Pflege auch nur annähernd an den Zustand während des Bikes and Beats Festival vor einer Woche rankommt, ist das bestens! Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juli 2013)

das hÃ¶rt sich gut an,,saalbach wir kommen heim,,,der kleine hÃ¤uptling tanzt schon seit 3 tagen um den grill herum,,,noch 3 monde und der kriegspfad beginnt,,,

âder weiÃe mann hat die uhr, aber wir haben die zeit! how..


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß an die Leute für Saalbach.

Wer noch vom 26.07 bis zum 03.08. bock auf PDS hat, der kann noch bei uns mit ins Chalet kommen.
Einzelheiten bitte per Telefon.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Juli 2013)

saaaaaalbach wir kommen....hach was wird das zeit mit dem Urlaub...morgen noch schnell zu Gino den dämpfer auf Vordermann bringen und die gabel anschaen lassen und dann ist alles präpariert 

scotty, denk dran dein bike zu servicen, nicht das du in saalbach wieder nen ständer auspacken mußt


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Juli 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> saaaaaalbach wir kommen....hach was wird das zeit mit dem Urlaub...morgen noch schnell zu Gino den dämpfer auf Vordermann bringen und die gabel anschaen lassen und dann ist alles präpariert
> 
> scotty, denk dran dein bike zu servicen, nicht das du in saalbach wieder nen ständer auspacken mußt




Ach Enduro, dich hänge ich bergab auch ohne Service ab

Aber DEN Ständer laß ich sowieso zu Hause. Paßt nicht mehr ins Auto.


----------



## Der Cherusker (17. Juli 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Viel Spaß an die Leute für Saalbach.
> 
> Wer noch vom 26.07 bis zum 03.08. bock auf PDS hat, der kann noch bei uns mit ins Chalet kommen.
> Einzelheiten bitte per Telefon.


Was haste denn zu bieten, Unterkunft alleine zieht nicht, Trails kenne ich bald alle da kann mich nur ein Bunny verseuchtes Chatel locken!!


----------



## rigger (17. Juli 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Was haste denn zu bieten, Unterkunft alleine zieht nicht, Trails kenne ich bald alle da kann mich nur ein Bunny verseuchtes Chatel locken!!



Mit Lemme Tours wirst du bestimmt neue trails erkunden FB....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Juli 2013)

Bunnys in allen Altersklassen kann ich anbieten.

Das ein oder andere Bunny hattest Du vermutlich schon letztes Jahr, aber Trails hab ich garantiert jede Menge die Du nicht kennen kannst


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juli 2013)

der fb interessiert sich für bunnys ????? was habt ihr in pds mit dem gemacht ????
systemfehler !!!!!! ein fb hat kein geschlecht ,,,, mangels hardware,,, wird freitag wieder korrigiert...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Juli 2013)

Mann w,as freue ich mich auf Saalbach......entlich mal wieder geil Biken


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juli 2013)

wir waren heute im teuto,,,käh wat schön dat da doch is,,,,einer hat versucht mit einer motorsäge alles noch schöner zu machen,,,hat er aber nicht geschafft....
waldnazis können eben nichts....


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. Juli 2013)

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich an einer Umfrage teilgenommen, wo unter anderem gefragt wurde, ob ich ein Hobby hätte. Ich war mir unsicher, ob ich ja oder nein ankreuzen sollte... 
Ich habe es nochmal nachgeschlagen... ich habe das letzte mal im JANUAR!!! auf dem MTB gesessen....
Aber ich sehe ein kleines Licht am Ende des Tunnels... Ich will dieses Wochenende wieder aufs Rad steigen. Nur eine kleine, sanfte Reha-Tour... aber so richtig mit Bäumen drum herum, im Wald, nicht nur mitm Rennrad an der Landstaße...
Als ich mir das im Mai vorgenommen habe, gings in die Hose. Ich hoffe ich habe diesmal mehr Erfolg! Ich setze mich sicherheitshalber bis zum Wochenende nicht mehr aufs Sofa...


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute 
ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß in Saalbach !!!!


----------



## rigger (18. Juli 2013)

Viel spass In Saalbach Jungs und kommt heile wieder!! 

BTW ich hab hier 90GB an Videomaterial von PDS aufm Rechner liegen!! 

Video dauert noch ein wenig muss erstmal alles sichten uns sortieren...


----------



## Chefkocher (18. Juli 2013)

Auch von Mary und mir: Viel Spasss in Saalbach !!! Lasst es ordenlich rollen!!
.....und kommt ausnahmsweise mal heile wieder zurück ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juli 2013)

ich auch noch schnell:
viel spass und ski heil!



an euch glüderfahrer vom letzten wochenende

ich hatte ja zeitweise das empfinden, neben mir zu stehen, 
oder nich allein zu sein

und damit hatte ich recht
borreliose

zusätzliche bakterien hatte ich also dabei
kein wunder, dass ich keine kurven fahren konnte

also gibt´s jetzt ein antibiotikum 
doxycyclin 

und das heißt:
keine sonne! sonne meiden!
super!
aber ich bin sowieso zu kaputt zum radfahren


allerdings muss ich nich sterben!
(ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das eine gute, oder eine schlechte nachricht ist)


kakke



freunde zur sonne!
aber ohne mich!

viel spass in saalbach


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Juli 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Mann w,as freue ich mich auf Saalbach......entlich mal wieder geil Biken



hä 
wurdest du nicht aufgeschnitten?
schnelle wunderheilung nach op???
oder haste dir nen lenker in die hand operieren lassen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (18. Juli 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> borreliose



nee, oder!?
scheixxe, auch das noch...
gute besserung jojo


----------



## rigger (18. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung jojo!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Juli 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und damit hatte ich recht
> borreliose



Shit! na dann mal gute Besserung! Mit der Sonne..., naja..., die kommt wieder!
Man..., da fällt mir ein, ich muss mich eigentlich noch testen lassen aufgrund einer geröteten Erscheinung am Oberarm...


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Juli 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ich muss mich eigentlich noch testen lassen aufgrund einer geröteten Erscheinung am Oberarm...



knutschflecken und/oder sonnenbrand sind i.d.r. unbedenklich


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Juli 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> knutschflecken und/oder sonnenbrand sind i.d.r. unbedenklich



stimmt..., ich glaub, das war als mich einer mit Wurstfingern zu fest angefasst hat


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juli 2013)

wow
schlabber harmsdorf zerquetscht den schulte69 wie eine rohe kartoffel
aua

also ich danke euch (auch dir rigger!) für die genesungswünsche


und
ich glaube, ich muss mir ne brille besorgen
ich habe nach euren nachfragen mal mein rad auf die waage gestellt

es waren nicht ganz 20 kg
reicht das für einen freerider wirklich??

aber gut; kann natürlich sein, dass die waage falsch eingestellt ist
wird sonst von frauen benutzt und die haben es bekanntermaßen gerne, 
wenn die waage etwas weniger gewicht anzeigt...


----------



## diddie40 (18. Juli 2013)

dafür wiegst du ja weniger


----------



## diddie40 (18. Juli 2013)

wie es so aussieht, haben wir eine Woche super bikewetter sonne, sonne und sonne


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juli 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wie es so aussieht, haben wir eine Woche super bikewetter sonne, sonne und sonne



ach diddie
wüsste ich nicht, dass ein super bikekumpel bist
ich würde dich für einen freund halten

und das mit dem gewicht:
du verstehst es, einem laien die augen zu öffnen

danke
für alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juli 2013)

Oh je jojo mit so was ist nicht zu spaßen! Gut wenn es schnell erkannt wird.

Aber mit den zusätzlichen Unterstützern hättest du den Schlabbers doch eigentlich locker wegfahren müssen!

Egal, an alle versehrten gute Besserung! Teutonien gleicht ja immer mehr einem Lazarett. Pascal, Herby, Ritschi, jojo2, FB, ach ne, der bekommt ja morgen schon seit Update, dann sollte es wieder etwas besser gehen

*Hach wat freu ich mich auf Saalbach!!*


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2013)

mit soviel guten wünschen und so geilem wetter kann saalbach nur gut werden..endlich ist es soweit,,,nur noch 1 mond und der tanz beginnt,,,

@glückliche saalbachfahrer
vergesst eure lampen nicht,,, mit dem letzten lift hoch und sonnenuntergang anschauen ,,dann mit dem bike runter,,,,,uahhhh,,ich sehe den fb und mich schon ,arm in arm, auf 2000m höhe sitzend,,,,er grunzt zufrieden und fängt dann an,,erst ganz leise,,fast schüchtern,,dann immer lauter,,,,amazing grace...

Erstaunliche Gnade ! Wie süß dieser Klang
Dies rettete mich kleines Wesen !
Einst war ich verloren, aber jetzt bin ich gefunden
War blind, aber jetzt kann ich sehen

nie hörte dieser berg eine schönere stimme,,plötzlich ein frohlockendes  pfeifen in der ferne,,die murmeltiere vergessen ihre scheu,,,sie spielen  sich zufrieden an ihren murmeln und stimmen mit ein....

eine träne fließt,,,,er nimmt seine lezyne,,,der berg gehört ihm..

sag ich ja,,,,urlaubsreif..

 @_jojo_
laß dir von einer zecke nicht den sommer versauen


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juli 2013)

Echt jetzt? Lampe mitnehmen???


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2013)

willst du das obige erleben ???


----------



## diddie40 (18. Juli 2013)

@Teuto Biker Lampe? Wie lange willst du denn da oben mit Fb sitzen bleiben? Da werden doch die Würstchen kalt, und ob dann noch was zu saufen da ist?


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2013)

ihr sitzt doch auch da oben,,,ich wollte nicht schreiben das ihr euch weinend in den armen liegt und vor lauter tränen nicht den berg runterfahren könnt,,,jetzt ist es raus...
bier haben wir natürlich im gepäck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (18. Juli 2013)

na, wenn wir Bier im Gepäck haben, gehen natürlich die lampen an


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2013)

jetzt mal im ernst,,,ist doch bestimmt geil da oben,,,nightride mit 1500hm abfahrt ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht...evtl. einen grill usw. mit hoch ..


----------



## diddie40 (18. Juli 2013)

ok, packe meine Taschenlampe ein, mehr habe ich nicht


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juli 2013)

Lampen sind eingepackt.
Hat noch einer nen Anhänger zu verleihen?
Irgendwo muß das ganze Bier ja hin.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ok, packe meine Taschenlampe ein, mehr habe ich nicht




ich habe zwei lezyne mit zubehör,,,eine für dich...


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juli 2013)

Ich nehme meine beiden Brenner mit.


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. Juli 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Oh je jojo mit so was ist nicht zu spaßen! Gut wenn es schnell erkannt wird.
> 
> Aber mit den zusätzlichen Unterstützern hättest du den Schlabbers doch eigentlich locker wegfahren müssen!
> 
> ...



Hey, Kollege sieh du mal lieber zu das deine Möhre durchhält, bist wieder nicht zu ertragen wenn Du die Hälfte der Zeit am schrauben bist!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. Juli 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> mit soviel guten wünschen und so geilem wetter kann saalbach nur gut werden..endlich ist es soweit,,,nur noch 1 mond und der tanz beginnt,,,
> 
> @glückliche saalbachfahrer
> vergesst eure lampen nicht,,, mit dem letzten lift hoch und sonnenuntergang anschauen ,,dann mit dem bike runter,,,,,uahhhh,,ich sehe den fb und mich schon ,arm in arm, auf 2000m höhe sitzend,,,,er grunzt zufrieden und fängt dann an,,erst ganz leise,,fast schüchtern,,dann immer lauter,,,,amazing grace...
> ...


 Habe nichts anderes Erwarten, es war mir von vornerein klar, wenn die dich 4Monate zur Schule schicken bleibt zwischen den beiden Ohren nur Brei übrig!!!!


----------



## brcrew (19. Juli 2013)

ich wünsche dem alt-herren-club in saalbach auch viel spass!

..hätte bei bedarf auch noch ne lampe zu verleihen.


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juli 2013)

die teutonen auf dem pfad der erleuchtung
mögen die lux und lumen götter mit euch sein...


viel spass da unten auf dem berg
und grüße an die familie "good-times"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Juli 2013)

http://contour.com/stories/megavalanche-alpe-d-huez-2013-iago-garay-glacier


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2013)

Ja so mit 110 den Gletscher runter ist schon nicht schlecht....


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juli 2013)

ich soll euch sagen:
diese beiden mädchen
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/29734
fahren heute nacht nach leogang und
sind in der nächsten woche zwischendurch auch mal in saalbach 

hab ich schon gesacht, dass ich das alles voll gemein finde?!



*ach ja:
die kleine nele würde sich freuen, wenn ihr mal ne runde zusammen fahrt*


----------



## diddie40 (19. Juli 2013)

hatte ich doch schon erwähnt, sonne, sonne, sonne, sei froh, dass du im schatten bleiben darfst, 
gute besserung


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Juli 2013)

Wenn Engel reisen ...


----------



## Ketta (19. Juli 2013)

rasenrennen, wer ist noch dabei? 

anmeldung ist gerade gestartet: http://www.froerider.de/
links in der leiste bei RR4


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juli 2013)

nele und ich


----------



## Chefkocher (19. Juli 2013)

Dat Mary und ich auch......
...ok, Mary muß noch überzeugt werden, angemeldet ist sie erstmal...zur Not als Maskottchen


----------



## Ketta (19. Juli 2013)

jojo, so kurz hast du noch nie geantwortet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2013)

Ich auch!!


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juli 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> jojo, so kurz hast du noch nie geantwortet!



das stimmt glaube ich nicht
aber auf den letzten dreihundertvierundzwanzig seiten
habe ich noch nicht den gegenbeweis  gefunden
aber dafür ein paaar andere interessante sachen

jetzt muss ich weiter lesen




   @rigger
gefällt dir was an dem video der beiden mädchen nicht?


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2013)

Wieso, weil ich noch nix dazu geschrieben hab, ich habs mir noch nicht mal richtig anschauen können...


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juli 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Wieso, weil ich noch nix dazu geschrieben hab,



genau
( @Ketta ein wort nur!!)


aber wo ich schon mal hier bin
rigger du alter cineast und abenteurer 
(deswegen verstehen wir beide uns ja auch so gut)

ich hab grad das hier im fernsehn gesehn
http://www.einsplus.de/einsplus/berlin2shanghai
das war cool!!

deren site
http://www.berlin2shanghai.com/

guten abend!



krank sein is schön
immer´n  schatten
und das is sogar okay


----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2013)

Prezi und Feicel das haben wir an dem Donnerstag in chatel verpasst!!!


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juli 2013)

schöne strecke rigger

aber ich hab immer gedacht, die strecken da seien kilometerlang
und man ist da eine viertelstunde unterwegs...
oder ist das nur ein ausschnitt?


wegen des mädchenvideos:
danke euch für die kommentare,
ich finde, die drei können immer etwas zuspruch gebrauchen 

(ich hab noch ein bißchen was mit denen vor und dazu müssen die die räder an 
einzelnen stellen immer wieder mal hochschieben und neu runterfahren. 
das mögen einzelne von denen nich so. lob ist da schon eine kleine motivationshilfe. 
also: danke auch von mir)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2013)

Ach ja da ich ja am 1.8. Geburtstag habe möchte ich euch am Freitag abend den 2.8. zu mir einladen. 
Für Speis und Trank wird gesorgt, auch an die Fahrer wird gedacht.

Wer kommt am besten eben vorher melden damit ich besser planen kann.

Gruß Rigger!!


----------



## Ketta (20. Juli 2013)

heute im wald fotos gemacht!


----------



## imfluss (20. Juli 2013)

*äktschn ! *


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juli 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> *äktschn ! *



aber echt!
sehr schön!


----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2013)

Hat einer von euch schon die mailbestätigung vom rasenrennen bekommen?


----------



## brcrew (20. Juli 2013)

coole-ketten-fotos!


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juli 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon die mailbestätigung vom rasenrennen bekommen?



ich


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Juli 2013)

wir!!


----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2013)

ok war im spamverdachtordner, geld is raus...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juli 2013)

grüße aus saalbach an alle  teutonianer,,,,der neue bergstadl-trail  ist der  hammer..der bierkonsum auch...federbeine platzen hier wie seifenblasen,,,sonst keine verluste.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. Juli 2013)

Bei Scotti?


----------



## GreenMary (21. Juli 2013)

Moin,Moin ihr Teutonen-Mongos!
Die Karina und ich fahren morgen nach Winterberg um uns den Bikepark mal aus nächster Nähe anzuschauen.Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Lust uns zu begleiten,um uns auf den Strecken zu coachen und eventuell Lebensretter zu spielenUnsere Männer können leider nicht-worüber sie sich ganz arg ärgern;-).Wir wollen so gegen 8 Uhr hier weg und werden ca.10 Uhr vor Ort sein.

Liebste Grüße aus Bad Iburg und euch allen einen schönen Sonntag auf den Bikes!


----------



## rigger (21. Juli 2013)

Habe leider keine Zeit!!!


----------



## Prezident (21. Juli 2013)

rigger der komatrail sieht fett aus schade das wir da nicht runter sind
und schöne fotos von sk-racing


----------



## rigger (21. Juli 2013)

Jo ich glaub auch das wäre DER Trail in chatel gewesen....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Juli 2013)

hey Maria ich hätte Zeit,wäre um 8 am krankenhaus in ms ahohlbereit


----------



## brcrew (21. Juli 2013)

sauber! ich hol dich ab.. dann bin ich mit den mädels nicht alleine!^^


----------



## Totoxl (21. Juli 2013)

Schönen guten Tag an alle.
Ich bin zurück von Höhenmeter 0 (Bensersiel), Bombenwetter und sehr erholsam.
Mittwoch Abend geht es dann Richtung Saalbach, ich hoffe das Wetter hält sich.


----------



## nelli-pirelli (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo!
Wo sind die saalbacher?
Wir sind morgen da
Haltet ausschau nach uns
Oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. Juli 2013)

Die sind im Good Times Hostel in Hinterglemm, liegt genau an der straße Richtung Sallbach von Hinterglemm aus.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juli 2013)

n bhjkl. knbnbkm,.,.,mnbvcv  bhjkn....jkk   ,,, jj ,,


----------



## rigger (22. Juli 2013)

Oh Klingonisch hat der FB wieder deinen Account geentert?


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2013)

gfzdzjn,,,fugiucxyd ,,, nmkpö,,hjjmhkbhvcfdysgfh....rigger bjjjhhl


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2013)

das tal der spiele....

kein vogel zwitschert,,alle kühe stehen still,,,kein schaf blökt,,
heute ist der tag der wahrheit,,,#######der fb lädt zum tanz...##########
 scotti und der enduro müssen heute ihre baggy runterlassen..er will ihnen zeigen wo sie stehen...die luft brennt...
sollten die beiden das duell verlieren,,, dann,,,,,nein,,,,nicht auszudenken,,,oh,,
was ist das ???ein zettel an der zimmertür vom fb...augenblick ,,, ich schau mal was draufsteht,,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2013)

unglaublich,,,,,
hallo fb,,alles war nicht so gemeint ,,
steht drauf....in blut geschrieben darunter die antwort vom fb...
make my day..
uaaahhhh
die temperatur fällt von 26° auf 13°,,,,fb wird wach...dementoren fangen an zu frieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Juli 2013)

"Judgment day" ....der Tag des jüngsten Gerichts ist da... was wohl wird ist die Erde wieder zur Scheibe geworden??? Man weiß es nicht.....

Doch...es wird lustig 


TB, bis gleich...der Kaffee ist fertig......


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2013)

alles klar,,,respekt das du nicht über nacht in richtung schweiz abgehauen bist enduro,,die liefern nicht aus,,,,willst dich also der donnerkugel stellen,,
drei gehen rein ,,  einer kommt raus....
uuuuaaaahhhh,,,,,,
ich komme,,,bitte etwas milch in meinen kaffee,,danke..


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juli 2013)

aber ihr habt keine angst, oder?


viel spass heute


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juli 2013)

Milch??? Warte mal, da war was...ich frag mal unten an ob schon "gemolken" wurde 

Was ein Tag, tief blauer Himmel, Sonne pur...ich freu mich......


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juli 2013)

Ne jojo,  alles gut...


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Juli 2013)

Judgementday!
Alle gegen FB?
Muahahahaaaaaa...

Ich  bin bereit!
Mein Bike ist bereit.
Die Baggy ist festgeschnallt,
Enduro hat seine roten Strapse angeschnallt!

Ich glaube es geht los!

PS: keine Ausfälle am Material bisher!!!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juli 2013)

is noch jemand bei euch?


----------



## jojo2 (22. Juli 2013)

keine antwort ist auch ne antwort
also keiner dabei, der auf euch aufpasst?

oh je 
na dann
glück auf!


----------



## diddie40 (22. Juli 2013)

Das war ja mal ein Battle. Scotti hatte einen schlappen Tag und der Fb hat seine Kette zerstört, na ja sonst war´s ne schöne Tour heute


----------



## diddie40 (22. Juli 2013)

grüße aus saalbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2013)

was für ein battle,,,,pipi langstrumpf gegen ghandi und jim knopf,,,,,dat war nix...
geile trails und hammer wetter,,,,,,ohhh,,,bier kommt....


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juli 2013)

What a day.... all feine....FB umgänglich wie ein junges Lamm, trails fuppi, Wetter Bombe, alles fine......was will man mehr....


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2013)

was mann mehr will ???  bier !!!


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Juli 2013)

Oh, oh, das war heut nicht mein Tag!
2x Abgang über den Lenker aber keine Materialschäden.

Als Abschluss gabs Hoffi's Bastelstunde!
Ein besoderes Highlight. Wie wechsel ich einen Reifen, wie wechsel ich meine Klötzchen ...

Und alles ohne gebrochene Finger.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2013)

´hallo saalbacher,,,,haben wir noch toilettenpapier  ??? ich warte ,...


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juli 2013)

TB, du siehst so gut aus......paper is alle....


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juli 2013)

Ich hab Hunger, was macht der grill???


----------



## kleinOtze (22. Juli 2013)

TB hat seine Kette zerstört   ... Mr. Ironwade!!!


----------



## Totoxl (22. Juli 2013)

Was sind denn dieses Jahr für Reifen angesagt in Saalbach? Mountainking, oder Minion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juli 2013)

keine ahnung,,,bring eier mit,,,dann hast du alles was du brauchst...


----------



## Totoxl (23. Juli 2013)

Oh nein, EIER. Wo bekomme ich die denn noch her? Ich werde wohl besser zu Hause bleiben


----------



## jojo2 (23. Juli 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Oh nein, EIER. Wo bekomme ich die denn noch her? (


nimm einfach hiervon
ich hab genug



und dann viel spass!


----------



## jojo2 (23. Juli 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> grüße aus saalbach



saalbach ist offenbar genau das richtige für euch
sehr schön!


----------



## imfluss (23. Juli 2013)

Golden Ei für Toto Bond. 
Saalbacherstesahnetrails für die Teutocrew.
32° im Schatten für die Daheimgebliebenen -
Papajoe und ich werden uns heute wieder dem Rehabiken widmen.
Möge die Macht mit Euch sein.


----------



## Totoxl (23. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Reha Biken. Ich freue mich schon. Donnerstag in der Früh werden meine Füße auch Saalbachboden betreten und dann kommen die Stollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nelli-pirelli (23. Juli 2013)

Saalbacher!
ihr habt doch bestimmt unheimlich große Lust mir (Nele) und der Svenja (auch von den "Downhillpussy's" eure genialen Trails in Saalbach zu zeigen, oder?
Entweder Donnerstag oder Freitag oder Mittwoch?


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Juli 2013)

nelli-pirelli schrieb:


> Saalbacher!
> ihr habt doch bestimmt unheimlich große Lust mir (Nele) und der Svenja (auch von den "Downhillpussy's" eure genialen Trails in Saalbach zu zeigen, oder?
> Entweder Donnerstag oder Freitag oder Mittwoch?



klar,,,haben wir,,,donnerstag wäre perfekt dafür...morgen soll es eine tour nach leogang werden und freitag ist lake jump,,,


----------



## nelli-pirelli (23. Juli 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> klar,,,haben wir,,,donnerstag wäre perfekt dafür...morgen soll es eine tour nach leogang werden und freitag ist lake jump,,,




hört sich gut an!
Morgen Leogang
Donnerstag saalbach


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Juli 2013)

Lakejump.... sabber.... 
Habe ich schon von meinem Plan erzählt, der erste zu sein, der einen Backflip auf einem Trike macht? Zu sehen (hoffentlich) auf der diesjährigen Eurobike.

Die Rehatour musste wegen Materialschaden leider ausfallen... hoffe auf Ersatz morgen früh (Wusstet ihr, dass schrauben mit Bier viel mehr Spaß macht? Ja, ich auch nicht...)

Jetzt beneide ich noch ein wenig die glücklichen Saalbacher und wanke  dann ins Bett. Gute Nacht!


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Juli 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Lakejump.... sabber....
> Habe ich schon von meinem Plan erzählt, der erste zu sein, der einen Backflip auf einem Trike macht? Zu sehen (hoffentlich) auf der diesjährigen Eurobike.
> 
> Die Rehatour musste wegen Materialschaden leider ausfallen... hoffe auf Ersatz morgen früh (Wusstet ihr, dass schrauben mit Bier viel mehr Spaß macht? Ja, ich auch nicht...)
> ...



Schrauben geht auch ohne Bier

Das muss ich den Jungs hier mal erzählen!


----------



## rigger (23. Juli 2013)

Ja immer schön das Bier reinschrauben...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2013)

ach papa-joe,,,nicht traurig sein...ab dem nächsten monat kannst du jederzeit for nothing in saalbach pennen,,,der fb hat hier einen job bekommen,,,nacktkellner in einer sm-bar..als wir für ihn den arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben haben war er zunächst recht sauer,,wir hätten ihn vielleicht doch vorher fragen sollen,,...aber jetzt  ist er fast schon ein bißchen happy...


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juli 2013)

Der arme FB.....


----------



## rigger (24. Juli 2013)




----------



## Prezident (24. Juli 2013)

ihr saalbacher habt es jut kommt ja alle heil zurück ins reich der teutonen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (24. Juli 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Der arme FB.....



Die armen Gäste des SM-Clubs... 
An Haken aufgehängt zu werden und siedendes Fett in die Wunden geschüttet zu bekommen ist ja das eine, aber was der FB wohl erst mit denen anstellt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2013)

was für ein tag..........trails der klasse 1a,,,,wir haben ihn gefunden,,,die mutter aller trails,,,eines der sieben trailwunder war schon gestern dabei,,,oh,,,bier kommt...der fb nimmt seinen neuen job sehr ernst....aaauuuaaa...


----------



## Totoxl (24. Juli 2013)

Bunkert schon mal Bier und Schnaps, die Emsländer kommen.
Ich freue mich schon, die DH Schluffen sind aufgezogen, das Rad nicht geputzt, und für die Freizeit habe ich ein Borat String eingepackt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2013)

borat string brauchst du nicht toto,,,es soll bis 37° werden....stiegl weiß bescheid,,die haben ihren braumeister aus dem urlaub geholt..


----------



## Totoxl (24. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ein gehäckelten, von der Mutti. Wenn ich den nicht anziehe ist sie traurig.
Der Braumeister kann ja froh sein das er arbeiten darf, bei dem Wetter hält man es ja nicht aus, jetzt Urlaub, grausam.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juli 2013)

gute fahrt,,,es lohnt sich,,,oh,,,,bier..


----------



## kordesh (25. Juli 2013)

ich traue mich gar nicht zu fragen, weils mir peinlich ist, aber es hat nicht zufällig jemand am Dienstag Abend bzw Mittwoch Morgen mein vorderes Laufrad in Ibbenbüren am Pendlerparkplatz an der A30 Auffahrt beim Mc Donalds stehen sehen und mitgenommen? Ich habe es beim Einladen vom Rad in den Kofferraum dort stehen lassen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juli 2013)

uuuiiihhh,,,dass ist echt peinlich,,,,ist mir auch schon passiert,,,beim zweiten mal konnte ich schon viel besser damit umgehen...beim dritten mal war es mir schon völlig egal..


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juli 2013)

wie immer mitfühlend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (26. Juli 2013)

Ich werds verkraften und hatte eigentlich mit noch anderen Reaktionen gerechnet ;-) Hatte aber nen Funken Hoffnung, da auf dem Parkplatz viele Wagen mit Fahrradgepäckträger herumstanden. Wenn jetzt noch einer von euch.... Lassen wir das... Wird wohl weg sein. Als Student natürlich so richtig geil, wenn man das selbe Laufrad wieder haben will und es nicht ganz günstig war


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juli 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> Als Student natürlich so richtig geil, wenn man das selbe Laufrad wieder haben will und es nicht ganz günstig war



siehst du @teuto_biker "laufrad"
was du immer vergessen hast, waren "fahrräder"!
das ist nicht ganz miteinander zu vergleichen

und weißt du, was ich glaube?!
als wir vor jahren mal in hahnenklee waren
und du die betonmischmaschine hast stehen lassen
das war gar nicht weil 
"mit der klappt das ja doch nicht, die milch für den cappucino schaumig zu schlagen" 

wie du damals behauptet hast, als wir von der raststätte schon wieder auf der autobahn waren und das ding nicht mehr hinten am haken hing
ich glaube, die hast du auch nur vergessen! 

alt und vergesslich
aber das hast du wahrscheinlich auch schon wieder vergessen



kordesh
du bist noch jung,
du wirst das nicht so schnell vergessen, so was wird dir nie wieder passieren! das mag dir trost sein, ist es aber wahrscheinlich nich
(tb wäre froh)

aber wenn sich jemand wegen deines laufrades meldet:
könntest du ihn bitte mal nach schwarzen foxhandschuhen (war am parkplatz dörenther klippen) fragen?

und wenn du schon mal dabei bist:
vielleicht weiß der auch was über die fahrräder (!) vom tb


----------



## kordesh (26. Juli 2013)

> fahrräder (!) vom tb



Ernsthaft??? N ganzes, komplettes Fahrrad? Oder ist das Gelaber? Wenn es doch so ist, ist mir genau DAS ein großer Trost 



> so was wird dir nie wieder passieren!



haha! Schön wärs! Ich wette dagegen! Alles was ich habe!


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juli 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hatte aber nen Funken Hoffnung, da auf dem Parkplatz viele Wagen mit Fahrradgepäckträger herumstanden.


Waren bestimmt alles Holländer...


----------



## kordesh (26. Juli 2013)

Nee. Eben nicht. Und die Karren sahen auch eher nicht nach "Oma und Opa machen Tour mit dem Hollandrad", sondern eher nach "Ich kauf mir die mega abgeranzte Karre, hauptsache ich bekomm den Hobel in die "Berge" und hab noch Geld für Teile & Bier übrig" - Deswegen auch der Funken Hoffnung


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Juli 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ernsthaft??? N ganzes, komplettes Fahrrad? Oder ist das Gelaber? Wenn es doch so ist, ist mir genau DAS ein großer Trost
> 
> 
> 
> haha! Schön wärs! Ich wette dagegen! Alles was ich habe!



GELABER??
Hier in unserem Teuto-Fred!!!!

Niemals!!!!

Hier sind alles ernsthafte und spaßbefreite Mountainbiker unterwegs!!!

Frechheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (26. Juli 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> Nee. Eben nicht. Und die Karren sahen auch eher nicht nach "Oma und Opa machen Tour mit dem Hollandrad", sondern eher nach "Ich kauf mir die mega abgeranzte Karre, hauptsache ich bekomm den Hobel in die "Berge" und hab noch Geld für Teile & Bier übrig" - Deswegen auch der Funken Hoffnung



Abgeranzt und nur Geld für Bier, da würde ich sofort auf TB tippen,
aber der ist in Saalbach und kann es nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juli 2013)

ich habe total vergessen was ich schreiben wollte,,,ach ja,,verkaufe betonmischmaschine und eine menge schrott,,,siehe unten,,

Verkaufe:

2 Sätze Shimano SLX Scheibenbremsen.       
1 Satz neuwertig, vorne u. hinten
1 Satz gut gebraucht, vorne und hinten, Beläge hinten müssen neu
Beide wech!!

1 Rahmen Specialized Rockhopper, Hardtail
   gebrauchter Zustand, einige Macken, aber nichts wirklich wildes

1 Laufradsatz 

1 Federgabel Marzocchi Bomber Luftgabel mit Lockout und Zugstufeneinstellung, ungekürzter Schaft, neuwertig    Auch wech!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juli 2013)

was für eine woche !!!!  
keine verletzten,,,geile trails,,viel bier...oberhammer wetter..
evtl. geht es  in 2-3 wochen   wieder richtung saalbach...jemand dabei ??? bitte pn..


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Juli 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> was für eine woche !!!!
> keine verletzten,,,geile trails,,viel bier...oberhammer wetter..



cool, dann war es ja wie hier bei uns!
wilkommen zurück im bikeparadies


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Juli 2013)

Echt, habt ihr Bergstadl, Hackelberg und X-Line im Teuto nachgebaut???

Goil!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juli 2013)

hier war biketechnisch echt was los schlabber ??? im gelobten land wurde den daheim gebliebenen schon unterstellt das sie vor langeweile laufräder verstecken damit überhaupt mal was passiert...


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juli 2013)

eigentlich wurde schon alles gesagt ...schön war es..grenzen wurden verschoben,,jeder für sich,,,..vor allem für enduristen wird saalbach immer interessanter..wenn man sich dort etwas auskennt sind die möglichkeiten der hammer....es gibt auch einen neuen trail durch das phantastische nirgendwo,,,400 hm stehen davor,,,,  ,,liften kann jeder...


----------



## rigger (29. Juli 2013)

So Planänderung mein Geburtstag wird am 9.8. gefeiert, passt mir besser weil wir an diesem we noch Schützenfest  haben und ich dann zu Andrea auf Geburtstag kann. 

als 9.8. ab 1930 Uhr für Speis und Trank wird gesorgt sein und ich hab ca. 7 Plätze zum Pennen (Luma und Penntüte) allerdings ist einer schon für die Herbert reserviert, also schnell sein...


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2013)

der rigger hat den bann der stille durchbrochen !!!!!

rigger,,tut mir leid,,,aber das mit in deinem cannabisfeld pennen wird bei mir auch am 9. nichts...dieses wochenende rocken in wacken,,danach grufften auf dem mera luna...


----------



## herby-hancoc (29. Juli 2013)

Rigger ich bin am 9 dabei und bleibe bis zum 10 oder 11 oder so !!So billig kommst du uns nicht davon

gruß von Malle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (29. Juli 2013)

Muss ja einer machen, ging ja garnix hier!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2013)

wenn nix mehr geht kommt der rigger,,,

vielleicht kommen am 9.  dropnix , kannnix und trinknix....trinknix will fahren..


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juli 2013)

sofunktioniertdasnix hat recht,,,wenn keiner schreibt gibt es nix zu lesen...tschüssi


----------



## diddie40 (30. Juli 2013)

fahre gleich nach dem frühstück in den teuto. auf der suche nach dem bergstadeltrail, bergstadelalm incl. der hübschen Bedienung und himbeerschnapps.

morgen fahre ich, wenn´s wetter passt mit meinem sohn und seinem freund nach Winterberg.

übermorgen geht´s an die Nordsee......

habe ich noch was? ne, oder?, freitag hat Andrea Geburtstag, wer ist denn da so da?

Samstag, ..., Sonntag,...mir fällt auch nix ein, was ich schreiben kann, werde erst mal gemütlich frühstücken, hab´ ja ferien

ach ja und hier das bike, das ich für meine sohn zusammengeschraubt habe


----------



## enduro pro (30. Juli 2013)

ich fahre zum mittag auf die hütte und schaue ob es nicht was neues gibt im berg...natürlich auch wegen der Bedienung und der lecker jausenplatte und dem Weißbier  und natürlich um den lift zu testen


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. Juli 2013)

Moin, mach so gegen Mittag auch eine kleine Tour wird zirka 8 Stunden dauern mit etwa 2400 Höhenmeter jemand Lust!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (30. Juli 2013)

hey FB...für ne lustige grubenfahrt bin ich immer zu haben  gibt es auch Bier und Schnittchen hinterher????


----------



## imfluss (30. Juli 2013)

Mittwoch findet im Großraum Bad Iburg ein Tagesseminar statt. 
Das Thema lautet "Der Dörenberg als Naherholungsraum für fahrspaßorientierte Bergradfahrer". Die Teilnahme ist für Interessierte jeden Alters kostenfrei möglich.
Bei Interesse bitte Rücksprache halten mit dem Seminarleiter.


----------



## Totoxl (30. Juli 2013)

@diddie40
Das Kona soll den Sohnemann wohl gut den Berg runter bringen. Low Budget, aber mit Verstand aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (30. Juli 2013)

Kann mich jemand am Freitag Rtg. Andrea und zurück mitnehmen?????


----------



## Chefkocher (30. Juli 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Mittwoch findet im Großraum Bad Iburg ein Tagesseminar statt.
> Das Thema lautet "Der Dörenberg als Naherholungsraum für fahrspaßorientierte Bergradfahrer". Die Teilnahme ist für Interessierte jeden Alters kostenfrei möglich.
> Bei Interesse bitte Rücksprache halten mit dem Seminarleiter.



....ist ja interessant 
Wer ist denn der Veranstalter und wer der Seminarleiter???


----------



## jojo2 (31. Juli 2013)

interessante linienwahl
[ame="http://vimeo.com/69825838"]Leo Combee - Finding Lines on Vimeo[/ame]

wohin kann ich mal auf die schnelle ein laufrad zum zentrieren bringen
sollte ende nächster woche wieder zurück sein 
gibt´s einen laden in ibbenbüren oder umgebung dafür?


----------



## diddie40 (31. Juli 2013)

hey jojo, dass ist ja genau das, was man nach einem schönen tag in winterberg braucht. der typ ist echt der hammer, aber mein sohn und ich hatten auch voll spaß, trotz der matschigen bodenverhältnisse. die dh strecke hat uns richtig gut gefallen, der singletrail war bei den verhältnissen ne echte Herausforderung, die wir uns dann auch nur einmal gegönnt haben. am lift gab es 0 min Wartezeit, also alles super

Laufrad zentrieren: eventuell bei gocycle, wenn´s nichts dramatisches ist, kannst du auch zur not zu mir kommen.


----------



## jojo2 (31. Juli 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hey jojo, dass ist ja genau das, was man nach einem schönen tag in winterberg braucht. der typ ist echt der hammer



jo
kriegt man mal wieder richtig lust fahrrad fahrn zu lernen

(der filmer ist übrigens einer der schnellen fliegenden hardtailfahrer 
aus dem filthytrailsvideo, in dem wir alle drin sind)



diddie40 schrieb:


> mein sohn und ich hatten auch voll spaß, trotz der matschigen bodenverhältnisse. die dh strecke hat uns richtig gut gefallen, der singletrail war bei den verhältnissen ne echte Herausforderung, die wir uns dann auch nur einmal gegönnt haben. am lift gab es 0 min Wartezeit, also alles super




*astrein!*



und mit dem laufrad: dann guck ich mir das nochmal in ruhe an
und überleg, ob ich dich besuche, oder das bei gocycle vorbeibring
muss nämlich am samstag sowieso noch an münster vorbei


----------



## schlabberkette (1. August 2013)

hey riggaaa!
all the best for your wiegenfest 
lass dich ordentlich feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2013)

von mir auch!
und viel spass beim schützenfest


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2013)

das video der holländer ist ja nun auch bei mtb-news

könnt ihr sicherlich ein gefällt mir hinterlassen, dann sieht man bestimmt bald wieder was von denen

hier:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30244


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. August 2013)

horrido rigger und immer eine handbreit wasser unterm zielfernrohr...
ich höre dich schon sagen """nix besonderes, volltreffer halt...der nächste bitte"""
der könig ist tot,,,es lebe der könig....alles gute zum geburtstag..


----------



## rigger (1. August 2013)

Danke!!

Am 13. und 14.8. treibe Otze und meine Weinigkeit uns erst in Willingen rum und dann am nächsten Tag in Winterberg, übernachten werden wir im Hostel in Winterberg.
Wer Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschließen.


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Otze und meine Weinigkeit



*du bis ja betrunken!*


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. August 2013)

Nils, alles gute zum Geburtstag!
 @jojo2..., das ist doch auch mal wieder sehenswert:


----------



## Chefkocher (1. August 2013)

Hey Rigger.....auch aus Bad Iburg die allerbesten Glückwünsche zum Wiegenfeste. Wir stoßen auf dich an! Sehen uns ja morgen bei Andrea...und Sonntag in Winterberg?

Der Mann am Herd und ihm seine Frau ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ..., das ist doch auch mal wieder sehenswert: Team InFocus: Andi Tillmann rides the Schaldming Bikepark



hab ich mir natürlich sofort angeguckt als ich gesehen hab,
dass du einen kommentar abgegeben hattest
ach diese jungen purschen
jung schön kraftvoll entschlossen mutig 
und das beste

mit einer fs 700 gefilmt!



und
ihr am sonntag in winterberg
grüßt mir da meine kleine tochter


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. August 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hab ich mir natürlich sofort angeguckt als ich gesehen hab,
> dass du einen kommentar abgegeben hattest
> ach diese jungen purschen
> jung schön kraftvoll entschlossen mutig
> ...



Du musst das nicht anschauen, nur weil ich in geistiger Umnachtung wieder was getippt habe 

Ich hatte gehofft, es wäre mit einer 650D gefilmt worden  dann...., ach..., auch teuer. 

Deine kleine Tochter ist Sonntag da? Ach, das ist ja nett. Wir fahren Samstag schon hin mit den Stefans und Hanna. Vielleicht noch Finn?!

Was macht der Parasit?


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2013)

der parasit wird zermalmt 
dem quetsche ich die eingeweide raus, 
aus seinen gelenken presse ich den saft 
und werfe das, was von ihm noch übrig ist den hühnern vor

wenn ich zu packen kriege
sieht aber schon ganz gut aus finde ich

ich geh jetz ein paar neue holen
ich fahr innen wald 
zecken sammeln
bis dann


finn saskia karsten die stefans nele lutz maria markus
und wer weiß wer noch...
nur schöne menschen da
sollte ich am sonntag nich auch nach winterberg?

nein
ich muss was tun!
cu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (1. August 2013)

jo rigger! alles gute zum geburtstag! ..ich schau mal ob ich es einrichten kann, dann komm ich am 14 auch in winterberg vorbei..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. August 2013)

Genau! Verjage die kleinen Drecksäcke! Und dann kommste Sonntag auch!


----------



## Der Cherusker (1. August 2013)

Jau, Nils auch von mir alles Beste zu deinen großen Tag!!!!


----------



## imfluss (1. August 2013)

Jo Nils alles Gute zum Bday ! Winterberg klingt verlockend...


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. August 2013)

Auch von mir alles gute liebes Blumenkind!


----------



## rigger (2. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14233


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. August 2013)

fÃ¼r alle mitfahrer,,,der fahrplan hat sich etwas geÃ¤ndert..
der bus startet erst 17:00 in ibbtown,,,ist um 17:30 in osna und um 18:00 in mÃ¼nster...ankunft in coesfeld ca.18:30..abfahrt 3:30..
kostet in summe 385 â¬,,also 17,50 â¬ fÃ¼r jeden....bis gleich..


----------



## schlabberkette (2. August 2013)

jedes jahr die gleiche leier
alle wollen eine feier
wo der alk in strömen fließt
und man grillfleisch in mengen genießt
alle, die verfressen sind
wollen das geburtstagskind
schröpfen bis zum gehtnichtmehr
jau, du hast es wirklich schwer
doch man kann von dir ja sagen
du wirst´s mit der fassung tragen
die du immer hast gezeigt
wenn du mit den teutonen bike´st 

schmeiß den grill an ketta und stell das bier kalt
die verrückten teutonen kommen bald....


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. August 2013)

na endlich,,,,,alles gute zum geburtstag ketta,,,,sei / bleib tapfer...bis gleich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (2. August 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jedes jahr die gleiche leier
> alle wollen eine feier
> wo der alk in strömen fließt
> und man grillfleisch in mengen genießt
> ...



Dem ist fast nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen!
Außer!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag liebe Ketta!!


----------



## herby-hancoc (2. August 2013)

Von mir auch alles gute Ketta!!!

gruß von Malle auch an die anderen


----------



## Totoxl (2. August 2013)

Hey Ketta, alles erdenklich Gute zum Geburtstag. André soll dich mal ein wenig verwöhnen. Feier schön.


----------



## imfluss (2. August 2013)

Jo Ketta alles Gute zum Bday ! 

Samstag vormittags jemand Bock auf Dörenberg ? Soll zwar bischen fisseln doch dat nehm ich in Kauf.


----------



## jojo2 (2. August 2013)

geliebte ketta
alles gute zu deinem geburtstag







oh rigger da fällt mir auf
bei dir war ich nich so überschwenglich

das hol ich jetzt nach: geliebter rigger!
tja hmm
weiterhin viel spass aufm schützenfest


----------



## Der Cherusker (2. August 2013)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Ketta!!! Wenn die Teutonen unertäglich werden schmeiß sie einfach raus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (2. August 2013)

liebe ketta! alles gute auch von mir! feiert ordentlich..


----------



## ricobra50 (3. August 2013)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag liebe Andrea !!:


----------



## Ketta (3. August 2013)

dankeschön für all die lieben Geburtstagsgrüße!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. August 2013)

Moin Ketta, alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## jojo2 (3. August 2013)

dann für heute und morgen allen viel spass im park


ich hab mal wieder *ne frage*
(flatout hatte endlich zeit gehabt meine lyrik zu überholen 
vor dem einbau muss ich noch den steuersatz wieder fit machen )

ich dachte: ich hole mir die zwei neuen lager für oben und unten 
schieb die in die lagerschalen und dann die gabel durch...

nun kriege ich aber die lager nicht einfach reingedrückt, 
es wirkt, als seien die minimal zu groß, oder
ist das so, dass die unter starkem druck eingedrückt werden müssen 
(z.b. mit superspezialwerzeug)?? 

vielen dank für eure mühen


----------



## Ketta (3. August 2013)

jojo, falls du meine antwort gerade schon gelesen hattest, war falsch, schlabber hatte sich vertan


----------



## jojo2 (3. August 2013)

ne hatte ich noch nicht gelesen

mir fiel aber ein:
industrielager und der steuersatz ist semiintegreit
ist vielleicht noch wichtig
ich hab zwar noch nie was anderes gesehen 
aber ihr bestimmt


sach ma deinem freund trotzdem
danke
und dir
guten morgen!


----------



## diddie40 (3. August 2013)

@jojo2 
ist aus der Ferne schwierig zu beantworten. Ich nehme an es sind Industrielager. Ich nehme an, du hast die alten Lager ohne Schwierigkeiten heraus bekommen. Ich nehme an, die neuen Lager sind die richtigen. Dann sollte sie auch passen. Du kannst deine Gabel als Einpress Werkzeug gebrauchen. Unteres Lager auf den Gabelschafft, Gabel durchstecken, oberes Lager und der Rest vom Steuersatz auf den Gabelschafft, Vorbau und eventuell Spacer auf den Gabelschafft, so dass der Vorbau etwa 1- 2cm über das Ende vom Schafft hinaus schaut, dann die Steuersatzkappe drauf und die Schraube langsam anziehen, nun sollten sich die Lager in die Schalen bewegen, wenn nicht, sind sie wohl zu groß. Damit alles gut flutscht fettest du die Lager und Schalen gut ein, Gruß, Dieter


----------



## jojo2 (3. August 2013)

oh danke diddie
dann lag ich wohl erstmal richtig
so wollte ich das auch probieren
wollte aber nix mit gewalt kaputt machen

leider kann man auf den alten lagern nix mehr ablesen
hab mir jetzt grad ein supermessgerät geholt,
um mal das innenmaß von den lagerschalen auszumessen
danke


(das zu zentrierende laufrad muss nun noch etwas warten)


----------



## jojo2 (3. August 2013)

jojo die zecke
lässt nich los
sorry
also:
ich geh davon aus, das die lager zu groß sind
diddie gib mir doch vielleicht noch mal einen rat:
wo kann ich die lager mit diesen maßen, 
die ich an den alten lagern gemessen habe, besorgen

41 x 5,6 bei 1 1/8 zoll
der steuersatz ist ein fsa zs-3
die lager vom fsa orbit zs-3 scheinen zu breit zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (3. August 2013)

kannst du mal bei sander in Ibbenbüren probieren.
http://www.sander-maschinenbau.com/
ansonsten fleißig googeln


----------



## diddie40 (3. August 2013)

was ist denn mit den alten lagern? wenn die nur rau laufen aber ansonsten noch ok sind, kannst du mit einem spitzen Gegenstand auf einer seite die Dichtung entfernen, mit einem sprühöl ( Caramba ) oder so reinigen, lagerfett reinschmieren und die Dichtung wieder reindrücken


----------



## rigger (3. August 2013)

Da kann ich diddie nur zustimmen...


----------



## jojo2 (3. August 2013)

rigger
mein geliebter rigger!
und diddie wieder
danke



ich wollte meine nachfrage gerade löschen
aber der hinweis auf die alten lager ist gut
danke


----------



## jojo2 (3. August 2013)

nochmals danke!
das hat spass gemacht
nun läuft wieder alles rund
(nicht leiser, aber schön rund - meine kugelwaschanlage tats nich so richtig)

wie sieht eigentlich der gesetzliche mindestenlohn 
für industriekugellagerzusammensetzer aus?
das könnt ein job für mich sein!

hab ich schon danke gesagt?
bis dann!


----------



## Prezident (3. August 2013)

Hab gehört die verrückten Mongos fahren morgen nach WB?
Viel Spaß euch
http://m.pinkbike.com/video/324999/
So ein Vid will ich auch von euch sehen


----------



## scott-bussi (3. August 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Hab gehört die verrückten Mongos fahren morgen nach WB?
> Viel Spaß euch
> http://m.pinkbike.com/video/324999/
> So ein Vid will ich auch von euch sehen




No Problem!
Marry und Carry waren beim Dreh dabei und wollen uns zeigen wie das geht.

Mal gucken ob wir hinterher kommen.
Schlabber kann schon nicht mehr schlafen vor Aufregung!!


----------



## kleinOtze (4. August 2013)

Huhu...wer treibt sich denn im August in welchen Parks und auf welchen Trails rum.


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (4. August 2013)

im August? Mal überlegen...ääh...also: vom 11. bis 15. in Hafjell, vom 15. bis 22.in Are, vom 22. bis 24. in Järvsö und dann noch vom 30.8. bis 1.9. in Steinach...aber da dann nur noch zum (Nele) zugucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. August 2013)

diddie @diddie40
ich hab ein oesterreichvideo gemacht

und du bist nicht drin
warum nich???


----------



## diddie40 (4. August 2013)

bin wohl zu schnell


----------



## jojo2 (5. August 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> bin wohl zu schnell



ah okay
das wird´s sein


ich dachte, das wär vielleicht wie bei scotti gewesen
aber die kamera scheint ja leider nie weit nach hinten 
ausgerichtet gewesen zu sein
sonst wär der im film auch drin gewesen
also da bin ich mir sicher!

immer dann, wenn man ihn bei den aufnahmen hinterm baum sehen kann


----------



## scott-bussi (5. August 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ah okay
> das wird´s sein
> 
> 
> ...



So muß es gewesen sein!!
Ich hoffe meine Bilder unterstützen Deine These!


----------



## enduro pro (5. August 2013)

morgen jemand lust auf teutonien??????? mittwoch soll es schon wieder regnen...gern auch später, so ab halb 6...


----------



## imfluss (6. August 2013)

Heut' Abend mach ich ne kleine Teuto-Tour. 18.30h vom Postdamm Parkplatz gehts los.
Morgen ist Mittwoch, Mittwoch ist Dörenbergtag. 10.30h am Urberg Hotel.

Falls jemand Samstag abend noch nix vorhat und gerne etwas Grillen + Chillen möchte dann kann er/sie gerne nach Mesum kommen. Hier wartet dann etwas Kühles für die Kehle und dergleichen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. August 2013)

ich mache mich jetzt auf in den wald, denke das ich gegen 18.30 am Postweg vorbei schauen werde


----------



## brcrew (7. August 2013)

hab auch mal etwas material vom sonntag in winterberg zusammengeschnitten..


----------



## rigger (7. August 2013)

Ich brauch noch mal kurz ne rückmeldung wer kommt damit ich besser planen kann, Gruß Nils


----------



## jojo2 (7. August 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch mal kurz ne rückmeldung wer kommt damit ich besser planen kann, Gruß Nils



geliebter rigger
das klingt, als  würde sich gar keiner melden
aber vielleicht hast du schon 25 pn gekriegt von leuten, die kommen

mich kennst du ja
ich brauch nicht zu kommen 
viel spass


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. August 2013)

man..., ist das ruhig hier?!

Schlabber, nur für dich als Fan: http://www.kids-party-world.de/images/gallery/Rezepte/schildkroetenparade.jpg
Hülsenfrüchte sollen doch noch schneller machen und so kannste beides verbinden...

PS: Hat Saskia irgendwo gefunden..., frag nicht wonach man da suchen muss


----------



## scott-bussi (8. August 2013)

Stimmt, totenstill hier!
Ist jemand am WE im Park unterwegs?
Was geplant???


----------



## Chefkocher (8. August 2013)

....damit mal wieder was passiert, schaut mal bitte in die "Rostige Speiche" unter "Neue Termine"....habs am Sonntag in Winterberg schon angesprochen, vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja Bock.....und wenns nicht rockt, dann fahren wir einfach weiter nach Schulenberg ;-)

Aber bitte Obacht...ist noch alles "TOP SECRET" ;-)

 @scotti

für kommendes Wochenende lass uns das mal bei Rigger und ner Flasche Bier mit den anderen beschnacken ;-)


----------



## ricobra50 (10. August 2013)

Schönen guten Tag an alle.
Ich bin zurück aus Hindeloopen,leider urlaub vorbei !!, 
 jetzt ist erst mal wieder  biken angesagt ,morgen fahren wir nach WB.


----------



## scott-bussi (11. August 2013)

Hallo jojo2!

Ich habe ein Video gebastelt. Extra nur für dich!


----------



## scott-bussi (11. August 2013)

Ach ker war dat heute wieder schön in Winterberg!
Strahlender Sonnenschein, Zico da, Ritschi da ...ohne Kollateralschaden, alles gut. 
Ordentlich die Trails gerockt und alle glücklich und zufrieden wieder zu Hause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (12. August 2013)

so ich habe wieder reguläres internet (und auch schnell) ... nicht mehr nur rumgekrücke mit meinem Smartphone.

jetzt geht die sinnlose Belästigung vom Otze wieder los.
 @jojo2 ... also auf meinem pumptrack steht jetzt ein haus, ich vermute das ist ein überdachter pumptrack... war auch drin, aber die handwerker haben vergessen das bauwerk mit dirt zu füllen!?!?! irgendwie komisch.


----------



## rigger (12. August 2013)

So morgen fahren otze und ich nach WiBe ider Willingen, je nach wetter, nur zur info!!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. August 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> So morgen fahren otze und ich nach WiBe ider Willingen, je nach wetter, nur zur info!!




..wenn anständige Menschen arbeiten müssen ...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. August 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> ..wenn anständige Menschen arbeiten müssen ...



das heisst, du bist auch in Winterberg?


----------



## scott-bussi (12. August 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> So morgen fahren otze und ich nach WiBe ider Willingen, je nach wetter, nur zur info!!





schulte69 schrieb:


> das heisst, du bist auch in Winterberg?



Eeey Vorsicht Schulte!
Bisher fand ich dich ja ganz nett!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. August 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Eeey Vorsicht Schulte!
> Bisher fand ich dich ja ganz nett!



Bin ich doch auch 

Diese Arbeit..., macht mich immer irgendwie so.....ungenießbar...


----------



## jojo2 (12. August 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hallo jojo2!
> 
> Ich habe ein Video gebastelt. Extra nur für dich!



boah total nett!
danke danke!


und nun für dich als zeichen meiner dankbarkeit ein rätsel

wo bin ich gerade?
mit fischmitfahrrad und mir und nelli-pirelli und einem ihrer rastafahrenden  geschwister 
wenn du jetzt die frage vergessen haben solltest:
wo sind wir gerade? oder anders:
wo bin ich gerade? 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1444108?in=set

von hier also
grüße an alle


----------



## scott-bussi (12. August 2013)

Hafjell oder wie das heißt!

Richtig?
Hab ich jetzt dein Fahrrad gewonnen??


----------



## jojo2 (12. August 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hafjell oder wie das heißt!
> 
> Richtig?
> Hab ich jetzt dein Fahrrad gewonnen??



das hat der kluge und aufmerksame toto dir verklickert
aber egal
mein fahrrad tja ähemm das is so´n ding
einem is hier der rahmen zerbrochen- der will meins
fischmitfahrrad wird alt und will ihr minxy gegen einen freerider eintauschen
gegen meine banshee
und ich bin von der rpaktikantin katharin ihr propain downhiller gefahren
und das kriegst du nich
wir sehn uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. August 2013)

Ne ne, der Toto hat nix verraten!

Nele war´s! 
Aber anhand des Foto´s hätte ich das auch so getippt.
Hafjell sieht man ja in diversen Videos.

Ach ja, viel Spaß da unten! Und paßt auf die Sonne auf. Die brennt am Mittelmeer immer so stark!!!


----------



## diddie40 (12. August 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wo bin ich gerade?
> 
> wenn du jetzt die frage vergessen haben solltest:
> wo sind wir gerade? oder anders:
> ...


 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1387188?in=set

am zentrierständer


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. August 2013)

@jojo2:

Manmanman...., das sieht aber gut aus da! Euch noch gaaaanz viel Spaß und Gruß an deine tolle Familie!

Saskia und Karsten


----------



## rigger (13. August 2013)

Schonen gruss von otze und mir! Kommt heile wieder.

Wir fahren jetzt nach Winterberg!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. August 2013)

Jojo..., schau mal:


----------



## ricobra50 (13. August 2013)

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (13. August 2013)

Hallo Teutonen,

wir, die Menschen am FuÃe des groÃartigen DÃ¶renbergs, hatten ja  leider bislang keine MÃ¶glichkeit einem der sagenhaften Teutonen-Rennen beizuwohnen.  Bedauerlicherweise haben wir auch noch immer keine Kunde bezÃ¼glich einer bevorstehenden 2013er-Edition. Da haben wir uns einfachmal Ã¼berlegt, selbst aktiv zu werden.

Auch wir wÃ¼rden gerne auf der Trend-Welle mitschwimmen und ein ganz eigenes teutonentypischen, hutzeliges, intimes, familiÃ¤res aber erbarmungsloses Mongo-Enduro-Rennen im heimischen Garten an den Start bringen.  Jeder der hier bei uns schon mal rund um und auf dem DÃ¶renberg unterwegs war,  kann sich vorstellen, welche tolle und potente Stages sich hier prÃ¤sentieren kÃ¶nnten.  Einbetten kÃ¶nnte man solch ein Event quasi in eine teutonische Serie (Brochterbeck, Kettenhausen, Bad Iburg) inkl.  Gesamtwertung, hÃ¤tte wahrlich gigantonische Ausmasseâ¦..ok,GrÃ¶Ãenwahn âausâ ;-)

Mit den Ketten haben wir schon drÃ¼ber gesprochen, die machen alles mitâ¦..wie immer ;-) Schlabber muss bloss noch den Gral aus dem Pfandhaus auslÃ¶sen ;--)

Organisatorisch mÃ¼ssten wir natÃ¼rlich alle beitragen.In Anbetracht der leider immer mehr endenen Urlauben und winterpausierenden Bikeparks, wÃ¤re es doch mal eine MÃ¶glichkeit einander wieder nÃ¤her zu kommen undâ¦â¦.sich bis aufs teutonische Mongolenblut zu messen  und zu bekÃ¤mpfen *yeahhh*

Also, wer hat den Mumm, sich dem hÃ¶chsten Berg des teutonischen Imperiums zu stellen? 

TerminvorschlÃ¤ge und alles andere Organsiatorische kÃ¶nnte man in Anbetracht der âsnowdischen Zeitenâ in der Rostigen Speiche bequatschen.


----------



## scott-bussi (13. August 2013)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. August 2013)




----------



## Chefkocher (13. August 2013)

...tolle Smileys könnt ihr malen? Ab jetzt nur noch Zeichensprache?


----------



## imfluss (13. August 2013)

Mehrere Stages mit unterschiedlichen Anforderungen und Elementen ist doch ne gute Idee.
Im nördlichen Teuto gibts auch so manche Ecke, welche sich für sowas eignet. 

Für anschließende Feierlichkeiten kann ich ne Partyhütte + Garten zur Verfügung stellen, geht bis ~30 Leute auf jedenfall problemlos klar. 

Terminmäßig ist vom 30.8. - 8.9. Saalbach - ansonsten ginge (fast) alles.


----------



## jojo2 (13. August 2013)

@Chefkocher
vernünftige idee

wir sind allerdings für die wochenenden nach skandinavien verplant
ein rennen schließt sich an das nächste an...
also auf uns brauchste keine rücksicht nehmen
ich verfahr mich bei den endurorennen sowieso immer und
kann keinen blumentopf gewinnen
 @schulte69
das ist bestimmt ein klasse video
aber wieder nur junge, geschmeidige kerls drin ich hab mir bislang nur die ersten minuten angeguckt

ich fand das hier richtig klasse
kernige kerle ausm norden,
die sich in hafjell richtig ins zeug gelegt haben für ihr video
 @diddie40
das laufrad auf dem bild ist längst entsorgt
ich steh nicht auf chipsletten
und das andere ist heute hier in hafjell wieder in schuß gebracht worden

und!
heute konnte ich endlich mal wieder richtig fahrrad fahren!
diese sandbahnstrecken sind ja ganz nett, aber heute konnte ich 
richtig anspruchsvolle rumpelstrecken runterheizen
das hat bock und bock gemacht!! wow
cu


----------



## kleinOtze (13. August 2013)

puh, kurzer zwischenbericht aus wibe ... wetter kacke, laune gut!

bei der ankunft um 10 war das wetter top, bis ca. 12 uhr, danach ging es nicht nur mit den rädern berg ab... auch des wetter legte einen ordentlichen run hin. regen ohne ende, 5 min. sonne und dann wieder regen ohne ende. haben dann um 14:30 ca. die sachen gepackt, sind noch 2x sommerrodelbahn gefahren .... was übrigens auch was für den FB wäre, haben wir erstaunt festgestellt. ansonsten lecker gegessen, etwas geschraubt, ordentlich matschkuchen gebacken und ein paar bauchplatscher in schöne pfützen hingelegt. alles in allem ganz cool in wibe


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2013)

eine Teutonen-Enduro-World-Tour...super Idee..voll dabei...

gern auch noch nen "race" in brochterbeck  Ideen und strecken sind schon geplant 

Termin wird bekanntgegeben...natürlich auch mit "After-Race-Party"


----------



## Chefkocher (13. August 2013)

Jup Enduro....lass uns einfach mal termintechnisch nen paar World-Tour-Termin-Vorschläge in der Rostigen Speiche zur Diskussion stellen. Oder sollten wir der Übersichtlichkeit wegen eine separate IG aufmachen?


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2013)

mach mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (14. August 2013)

...schon passiert ;-) Einladungen sind raus!


----------



## jojo2 (14. August 2013)

heute beschließt ein wunderschöner sonnentag 
unseren aufenthalt in diesem bikepark
nur zu gerne blieben wir noch ein paar tage...

aber uns vagabunden treibt das fernweh 
zum nächsten grandiosen park in diesem teil europas
und scotti du hast recht
sonnenbrand ist eine große, wenn nicht die größte gefahr,
denn von den wikingern hier am mittelmeer weiß ich nur das beste
zu berichten. die sind total freundlich!

vorhin:



cu
und extragrüße an den tb
(der hat sich doch nicht wirklich komplett von hier verabschiedet??)


----------



## imfluss (14. August 2013)

Das gelobte Land, da wächst das Gras auf den Dächern. Jamaika für Biker !
Falls es jemand noch in der Wade juckt, spontane Runde im Teuto 18.40 am Postdamm.


----------



## Totoxl (14. August 2013)

tb ist verschwunden? Wo ist der denn hin?? Wo will er ankommen???


----------



## Chefkocher (14. August 2013)

Bitte einmal IG checken, eigentlich hatte ich Einladungen rausgeschickt, da fehlen noch nen paar Jammerlappen


----------



## scott-bussi (14. August 2013)

Ja, ich wurde nicht eingeladen


----------



## Chefkocher (14. August 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ja, ich wurde nicht eingeladen



sollte auch so sein 


....ok, hast Recht, hab dich doch eingeladen, warum kommst nicht rein? Ist noch ganz kuschelig da drinnen....


----------



## enduro pro (15. August 2013)

jemand bock auf biken??? 18.00 Parkplatz bocketal...

und wo ist der TB??????


----------



## Der Cherusker (15. August 2013)

Alle rufen nach TB, ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt!!! Ich bin froh das er weg ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2013)

schön wars gestern...man konnte sich endlich wieder auf sich selbst besinnen  danke an die mitfahrer


----------



## schlabberkette (16. August 2013)

tschüss
wir fahren gleich ins gelobte land
bis in zwei wochen


----------



## scott-bussi (16. August 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> tschüss
> wir fahren gleich ins gelobte land
> bis in zwei wochen



Ihr habt´s gut!!!
Viel Spaß und bleibt heile!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. August 2013)

ich will auch  jemand lust auf Vogesen  hab 2 Wochen zeit ab jetzt


----------



## Mr.Penguin (17. August 2013)

Moin Christoph,
hab gerade auch TONNENWEISE Zeit


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. August 2013)

<hey <Leute melde mich zurück...morgen will ich mal wieder versuchen mit dem Biken.....Hat irgendjemand Bock auf nee kleine geschmeidige Runde??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (17. August 2013)

Morgen, zw. 10 u. 11 Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen!
Bin dabei!


----------



## enduro pro (17. August 2013)

wenn wetter paßt dabei....wann genau?????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. August 2013)

11 uhr


----------



## schlabberkette (17. August 2013)

bon soir ihr lieben mongos
wir wären morgen im teuto um 11 echt gerne dabei
aber leider müssen wir in chatel bei 28°C die "9 tracés noir" oder so machen 

grüße aus dem gelobten land und viel spaß morgen!!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. August 2013)

hinfort pursche, geh biken  

11.00 is gut... wenn regen dann bett...


----------



## Mr.Penguin (17. August 2013)

Bin auch dabei wenns Wetter passt


----------



## imfluss (17. August 2013)

Wied aussieht is nammidach tres viel besser avec le wetter.
Plädiere darum dafür die Abfahrt auf 13.30h oder 14h zu legen.
Dann mit Kuchenpause und so schöne gemütliche Kaffeefahrt, alle Heizer sind ja in Fronkroisch und so.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (17. August 2013)

Oui


----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2013)

das war nix
hab ich mir dann überlegt
das hab ich wieder gestrichen

scotti
sei tapfer
und iss weiterhin keine chips


----------



## diddie40 (21. September 2013)

@jojo2 schönes video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2013)

Harznachlese:

So geht Schulenberg:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31397


----------



## schlabberkette (21. September 2013)

aber die mukke ist schaize...



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Harznachlese:
> So geht Schulenberg:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31397


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2013)

Mag sein, aber gut gefahren.

Und stell dir vor, bei uns war gar keine Mucke

Aber wir hatten ja auch keine neues Alutech Sennes


----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2013)

oh mann!
habt ihr jost wichmann gesehen??!
incredible 
sachte rob warner
stimmt!
ach war das ein 4x rennen 
klasse!
und tschugg im kleinen finale - astrein


tb
gerne wär ich morgen mit euch gefahren
sogar ab 11 
hätte auf torte und alles verzichtet
aber ich krieg im moment meinen 20 tonner keinen hügel hoch 
aufgeschoben is nich aufgehoben
wir sehn uns
euch morgen viel spass


----------



## schlabberkette (21. September 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> oh mann!
> habt ihr jost wichmann gesehen??!
> incredible
> sachte rob warner
> ...



jau
jost the boost
hat der einen rausgehauen, der hammer
richtig spannend
und oppa tschugg kann´s immer noch!!


----------



## schlabberkette (21. September 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Und stell dir vor, bei uns war gar keine Mucke



waas?
ihr hattet keine mukke in schulenberg
das glaub ich nicht
an der liftstation läuft doch immer so chillige downchillmugge....


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2013)

Am Lift gab's tatsÃ¤chlich Mucke, aber wir waren meistens auf der Strecke ð
Ihr scheinbar mehr unterm Liftðð


----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2013)

scotti
ich mach dirn vorschlach
ich will auf jeden fall noch innen harz - im oktober!
komm mit. ich nehm meinen ghettoblaster mit
(und fahr hinter dir her)
musik such aber ich aus
braunlage oder schulenberg, is mir  fast egal


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2013)

Hach Jojo ich bin so heiÃ auf biken, muss aber mal gucken wann ich wieder kann. 
Und du willst hinter mir fahren??
Nach deinen Bikeparkbesuchen fÃ¤hrst du mir bestimmt um die Ohren. 
Mucke ist egal, die hÃ¶re ich eh nicht. Ich hab doch im Harz immer meine KopfhÃ¶rer mit Bibbi Blocksberg drin ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (21. September 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Am Lift gab's tatsÃ¤chlich Mucke, aber wir waren meistens auf der Strecke ð


ja klar war ihr meistens auf der strecke
wenn man so lange fÃ¼r eine abfahrt braucht 



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ihr scheinbar mehr unterm Liftðð


nein,
aber hÃ¤ufiger 

  @jojo2
oktober? harz? interessant!!


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ja klar war ihr meistens auf der strecke
> wenn man so lange für eine abfahrt braucht
> 
> 
> ...




Dafür waren wir schneller wieder oben

Aber sooo lange haben wir gar nicht gebraucht. Wir haben nur auf die langsameren in der Gruppe gewartet und haben außerdem schon den Tag vorher einen neuen Park durchgepflügt!!


Ach ja, Okober, Harz, sehr interessant


----------



## schlabberkette (21. September 2013)

meinst du sowas mit park durchpflügen 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/332120/


----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> meinst du sowas mit park durchpflügen
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/332120/




Neee, von uns hat doch keiner so`n Cola-Dosen-Blech GT.

eher so:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30898


----------



## Totoxl (22. September 2013)

Etwas Werbung: Steht auch zum verkauf 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/237911-specialized-pitch-gr-l-custom


----------



## schlabberkette (22. September 2013)

ketta schreibt
hast du etwa ein neues projekt, toto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Etwas Werbung: Steht auch zum verkauf



hättest du das mal letzten sonntag an mich verkauft...
jetzt ists zu spät

genug geplaudert
gleich gehts los
erst die frauen
(ja ketta einige können von den fahren)
und dann
stevie gegen gee!!
und dann vielleicht noch der eine oder andere überraschungsgast

was hat fischi gesagt?
mühsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen
aber im nächsten jahr top 15 oder top 10!
kann er ja heute schon mal mit anfangen
leogang kennt er ja...
uns viel spass


----------



## diddie40 (22. September 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Etwas Werbung: Steht auch zum verkauf
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/237911-specialized-pitch-gr-l-custom


 
ja, so ist das, wenn man knapp am 1.Platz vorbeifährt, dann braucht ,an neues material


----------



## scott-bussi (22. September 2013)

*YESSSS, Stevie hat´s geschafft!!*

Gee nur 4ter


----------



## scott-bussi (22. September 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hättest du das mal letzten sonntag an mich verkauft...
> jetzt ists zu spät




Das klingt als hätte der jojo was neues????


----------



## schlabberkette (22. September 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Das klingt als hätte der jojo was neues????



ketta schreibt

jau, scotti, hab ich auch gedacht, aber ich glaub jojo hätte in iburg einfach gerne ein leichteres rad gehabt, und das pitch wurde ja schließlich zweiter

oder jojo?


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ketta schreibt
> 
> ich glaub jojo hätte in iburg einfach gerne ein leichteres rad gehabt
> 
> oder jojo?



ach ne
ich wusste ja, was mich erwartet,
hätte nur nicht gedacht, dass mir die 20 kg vom rad so zu schaffen machen würden
(pascal hatte mir das pitch für 1500 euros angeboten,
unter radafahrkollegen handel ich ja nicht und 
nun muss toto sein rad für 950 abgeben - da hätte er es doch besser mir gegeben, meinte ich)


scotti
gee hätte es verdient
und stevie, minaar (bruni wow!!)  und und und

ich hätte jedem den titel des tages gegönnt
und den des jahres auch
häi die fahren doch alle grandios


----------



## scott-bussi (22. September 2013)

Echt das Pitch ist schin weg??
950 ist ja ein Schnäppchen(wenn´s stimmt).

Stevie hat´s doch voll verdient.
Gee hab ich´s nicht gegönnt. 
Klausi hätte gerne weiter vorne sein dürfen!

Hier mein geplanter Zieleinlauf:

1. S.Hill  (wo war der??)
2. Fischi
3. Stevie
4. Peatty
5. Klausi
....

35. Gee


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Echt das Pitch ist schin weg??
> 950 ist ja ein Schnäppchen(wenn´s stimmt).



stimmt natürlich nich
das rad ist bei der routinierten pflege,
mit der sieghistorie mindestens
1100 euros wert
mindestens!


----------



## Totoxl (22. September 2013)

Es ist auch noch da, aber der Jojo2 bekommt es nicht, der wird sonst zu schnell und holt den Schlabber vom Thron. Ein Pitch in Jojos Händen hätte zu viele unvorhersehbare Folgen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. September 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb
> gerne wär ich morgen mit euch gefahren
> sogar ab 11
> hätte auf torte und alles verzichtet
> ...




alles richtig gemacht jojo,,,heute war belgischer kreisel und ortsschildsprint angesagt...tritt > 120/puls > 188...
es war nicht nur schweiß der heute in strömen floss...auch tränen..
nicht alle konnten mit dem druck fertig werden..
als es dann richtung almhütte ging wurde noch eine schüppe drauf gelegt..
die einen brauchten dann den alkohol gegen die schmerzen,,,die anderen um ihre tränen darin zu ertränken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. September 2013)




----------



## Totoxl (22. September 2013)

Sieht schon ganz gut aus und bringt ein die Strecken wieder zurück in den Kopf, aber warum nur im kleinen Format?


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> alles richtig gemacht jojo,,,heute war belgischer kreisel und ortsschildsprint angesagt...tritt > 120/puls > 188...
> es war nicht nur schweiß der heute in strömen floss...auch tränen..
> nicht alle konnten mit dem druck fertig werden..
> als es dann richtung almhütte ging wurde noch eine schüppe drauf gelegt..
> die einen brauchten dann den alkohol gegen die schmerzen,,,die anderen um ihre tränen darin zu ertränken..



puh
da hab ich ja wohl echt alles richtig gemacht
da habt ihr ja richtig spass gehabt - sehr schön!
schön auch mal wieder sowas von dir zu hören!



Totoxl schrieb:


> Ein Pitch in Jojos Händen hätte zu viele unvorhersehbare Folgen.



kettenklemmer?
ausgeschlagene huberbuchsen? 
wacklige tretlager?
gabeln ohne federung?
quietschende dämpfer?

jo
das sollte ich wohl schnell hinbekommen


----------



## imfluss (22. September 2013)

Wie isn so die Stimmung bezüglich einer baldigen Fortsetzung der Enduro-Rennserie im nord-westlichen Teuto - sprich zwischen Nassem Dreieck und Tecklenburg ?
Wetter wird ja immer besser derzeit. Wenn Interesse besteht dann machen wir eine etwas Trail-lastigere 2. Ausgabe des Teutonischen Wettkampfs um den Gral.


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>



danke fürs hochladen!


----------



## diddie40 (22. September 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Wie isn so die Stimmung bezüglich einer baldigen Fortsetzung der Enduro-Rennserie im nord-westlichen Teuto - sprich zwischen Nassem Dreieck und Tecklenburg ?
> Wetter wird ja immer besser derzeit. Wenn Interesse besteht dann machen wir eine etwas Trail-lastigere 2. Ausgabe des Teutonischen Wettkampfs um den Gral.


 
Klar, es sollte auf jeden fall ne Fortsetzung geben.


----------



## schlabberkette (22. September 2013)

endurorennen heute in belgien war mal wieder super
ich hätte bestimmt gewonnen
wenn meinem reifen und dämpfer nicht die luft ausgegangen wäre


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2013)

oh shit
was hatten die konkurrenten da fürn glück du!


----------



## scott-bussi (22. September 2013)

Nur dem Reifen und dem Dämpfer? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (22. September 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> endurorennen heute in belgien war mal wieder super
> ich hätte bestimmt gewonnen
> wenn meinem reifen und dämpfer nicht die luft ausgegangen wäre



...musst du endlich tubeless fahren schlabber!

hat mir heute aber auch nix gebracht.. da war die luft in 0,0005 sek komplett aus dem reifen raus...


----------



## schlabberkette (22. September 2013)

tubeless?
konkurrenten?
was bedeuten diese begriffe?

und wo kann denn noch die luft ausgehen scotty?

brcrew
hoffe dir ist beim luftverlust nix passiert

seid ihr schonmal über specksteine gefahren?
specksteine mit schlamm drüber?
schräg zum hang?
in belgien war es mal wieder feucht
kähr, wat ein eiertanz


----------



## scott-bussi (22. September 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> tubeless?
> konkurrenten?
> was bedeuten diese begriffe?
> 
> ...




Falsche Frage Schlabber, nicht wo sondern WEM

   @brcrew:
schöne Gabel und wie die arbeitet, super!
Hoffentlich ist alles heile geblieben! Gabel, Laufrad, Reifen ...
Du natürlich auch!!!


----------



## brcrew (22. September 2013)

hey du hast nen falschen ben verlinkt!

ja, soweit alles gut. kleine prellung und blaue flecken, aber wer hat die nich!?
bike etc ist soweit auch heile geblieben wie es aussieht..


----------



## scott-bussi (22. September 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> hey du hast nen falschen ben verlinkt!
> 
> ja, soweit alles gut. kleine prellung und blaue flecken, aber wer hat die nich!?
> bike etc ist soweit auch heile geblieben wie es aussieht..




Waaaas, wo?


----------



## brcrew (22. September 2013)

_"Geändert von scott-bussi (Heute um 22:53 Uhr)"

..steh zu deinen fehlern!^^
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (23. September 2013)




----------



## jojo2 (23. September 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> seid ihr schonmal über specksteine gefahren?
> specksteine mit schlamm drüber?
> schräg zum hang?
> in belgien war es mal wieder feucht
> kähr, wat ein eiertanz



uiuiui
das hört sich rutschig (richtig?) an
zum glück liegt belgien ja 20 meter unter null
dann kann man dabei ja nur bergauf gerutscht sein
glück im unglück!

und da will ich nächstes jahr mitfahren???


----------



## Chefkocher (23. September 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> ...musst du endlich tubeless fahren schlabber!
> 
> hat mir heute aber auch nix gebracht.. da war die luft in 0,0005 sek komplett aus dem reifen raus...


 
True-Love-Trail: Hey Ben, dafür sah es aber richtig nice aus, inkl. Ansage von Pascal...O-Ton "********, der schmeisst sich doch gleich schon wieder"...bäm...1,5 sec später *Hard Impact made by Ben* 
.....aber du warst schnell...sehr schnell 

  @_brcrew_, Pascal, Lars, Mary, Kary
War nen richtig spassiger Hüggel-Dönerberg-Nachmittag mit euch....der Double Barrel im Demo ist ne Wucht


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. September 2013)

@Chefkocher...ja nice day


----------



## Richie_Gecko (23. September 2013)

Und da ja heute schon Montag ist, ist es höchste Zeit das Wochenende zu planen!!!!

Sonntag wollen wir nach Willingen, bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter!

Bis jetzt sind Ghostrider77,Bcrew,Chefkocher,Mary,Kary und ich dabei! Vielleicht haben ja noch mehr Leute Lust?!

Auf geht's bevor das kalte Wetter kommt!

Und eigentlich erwarten wir, das sich der Teutonische-Meister mal wieder mit uns duelliert!

Beste Grüsse
Lars


----------



## rigger (23. September 2013)

Ich fahr morgen nach Lindlar zum Metabolon Pumptrack, mal schauen wies da so ist.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. September 2013)

Richie_Gecko schrieb:


> Und da ja heute schon Montag ist, ist es höchste Zeit das Wochenende zu planen!!!!
> 
> Sonntag wollen wir nach Willingen, bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter!
> 
> ...




  

Ich will auch wieder


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. September 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen nach Lindlar zum Metabolon Pumptrack, mal schauen wies da so ist.


Hey Nils, da isset richtig schick. Fragt sich nur, ob sich die fahrt lohnt. Ich bin von der Arbeit etwa 2h gefahren und würde das nur nochmal in Verbindung mit der DH Strecke ab nächsten Jahr machen. Aber bockt schon!! Vor allem ne sau schnelle Strecke!


----------



## rigger (23. September 2013)

Ich muss morgen nach Aßlar, metabolon liegt sozusagen auf dem weg.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2013)

metabolon ???? in welchem sonnensystem liegt das ??? wie kommst du da hin rigger ?? hatte einstein recht ??

date für sonntag
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14387


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. September 2013)

Aßlar? Was ist das denn? Besser als Asslar oder Asbest.

Aber dann viel Spaß! Hat nur bis sieben auf!


----------



## Chefkocher (24. September 2013)

Nochmal kurz so in die Runde: 

Hat noch jemand nen passablen Reifen-Satz für mein altes, jetzt. Mary's Session?

Habe da noch 2,5er Muddy Marys drauf. Für meine zierliches Frauchen muss das Bike jetzt ein wenig abspecken ;-)


----------



## schlabberkette (24. September 2013)

wir haben da noch supergravitydownhill racing ralph im keller rumliegen
mit extra poröser und durchgehärteter gummimischung
extra ohne snakebitegedönse für leichte fahrer
besonders stark abgefahren für nen geilen rollwiderstand
best reifen ever
du wolle kaufe???


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2013)

So was hab ich auch noch!!
Einen schönen Satz Schwalbe Big Betty, 26x2,4, Faltversion!
Schön leicht. Profil hamse auch noch!
Günstig in gute Hände abzugeben.


----------



## Prezident (24. September 2013)

sowas wie fette alberts mit slickprofil und super goey gluey downhill gravity mischung?


----------



## scott-bussi (24. September 2013)

Ach ja, so einen schönen Satz Intense DH Reifen habe ich auch noch!!
Profil so gut wie neu, da nur 1-2 mal gefahren!
Auch günstig abzugeben!


----------



## Prezident (24. September 2013)

rigga digga metabolon klingt so groß und gefrässig wie ein dino 
ist der rigger nun ein urzeitwesen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2013)

demnächst hier :

*rigger und die gefangenen von metabolon
*ohne* ihn* kann es kein morgen geben


----------



## kleinOtze (24. September 2013)

...rigger muss nach Aßlar, für alle Ortsunkundigen, das liegt in Mittelerde direkt neben Gondor ... im Anhang ne Karte, aber wie er von dort aus an dem Planeten Metabolon vorbei kommt ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2013)

riiigger,,,wo immer du auch bist,,sende ein signal zur erde...oder bist du gefangen genommen worden ??? soll ich den fb schicken ???

21:15
ich kann nicht länger warten...der fb tankt seinen sternengleiter auf....rigger halte durch..


----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2013)

ach du schaiße
und letzte woche habe ich noch 
mit ihm gesprochen
oh shit


----------



## rigger (24. September 2013)

Ruhig bleiben Leute!! Bin wieder zuhause.
Der Pumptrack ist echt gut geworden, macht total Bock zu Pumpen. Nur aufs maul legen sollte man sich auf dem Asphalt nicht. die hatten da schon mehrer Knochenbrüche.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2013)

zu spät rigger,,behalte metabolon in guter erinnerung ,, der fb hatte einen nervösen finger..


----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2013)

oh rigger
du kannst einem aber auch einen schrecken einjagen
aber ich freu mich dich wiederzulesen - noch alles dran?

das mit den knochenbrüchen glaub ich gerne
nimm dies
da passiert sowas nicht

[ame="http://vimeo.com/75278357"]Leogang Downhill World Cup Finals 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rigger (24. September 2013)

Schon gesehen Jojo, war ein geiles rennen, Jan ich mir mit otze angeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2013)

ach komm dann nimm dies vom gleichen schnitter
das erinnert dich bestimmt daran, wie du der hölle von mordor entkommen konntest

[ame="http://vimeo.com/68505345"]Fort William DH WC 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## kleinOtze (25. September 2013)

Ein Video vom Planeten Metabolon...bei einer Freeride Runde sollte man keine Kohlensäurehaltigen Getränke in seine Bottle tun.  man lernt nie aus...

http://youtu.be/C52hsQeQFSY


----------



## Chefkocher (25. September 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wir haben da noch supergravitydownhill racing ralph im keller rumliegen
> mit extra poröser und durchgehärteter gummimischung
> extra ohne snakebitegedönse für leichte fahrer
> besonders stark abgefahren für nen geilen rollwiderstand
> ...


 
....das ist ja genau die Komposition die wir schon immer gesucht und nie gefunden haben...und da liegen solche Schmuckstücke bei den Ketten im Keller rum...ich fass es nicht 

Wie sieht's denn bei Ketta aus, was macht der Genesungsfortschritt? Der Sommer steht vor der Tür, wird Zeit das sie wieder auf's Bike darf 

Was ist denn mit Dir am Sonntag los...biste in Willingen dabei ??


----------



## Ketta (25. September 2013)

die genesung macht fortschritte, aber an biken ist noch nicht wirklich zu denken   vielleicht nächste woche mal ein bisschen lockeres pedalieren in flachem gelände, mehr darf und kann ich noch nicht


----------



## Prezident (25. September 2013)

Armes ketta
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## JanMs90 (26. September 2013)

Servus zusammen, nach gefühlten und glaube ich auch tatsächlich 100 gelesenen Seiten aus diesem Thema wollte ich mich mal zu Wort melden.
Zu meiner Person, heiße Jan bin 23 Jahre alt komme aus Münster bin Zwecks Studiums allerdings momentan Osnabrücker ( was dem Teuto fahren keinen Abbruch tut ), fahre seit ca. 2 Jahren Mtb, angefangen hat es mit nem Cannondale Trail, einer kurzen Zeit mit einem Yeti AS-X und nun einem Rose Granite Chief / Verdita Green, grundsätzlich steigt allerdings der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg und den damit verbunden Fahrweisen stetig Wollte mal so fragen ob ihr hier regelmäßig Fahrt bzw wie viele Leute ihr hier immer so seit und was gefahren wird? Würde mich sonst sehr gerne mal anschließen  Gruß Jan


----------



## scott-bussi (26. September 2013)

Hi Jan,
wir sind fast immer Sonntags vormittags unterwegs. Manchmal auch Samstags oder regelmäßig in Willingen od. Winterberg.
Im Teuto sind wir meist mit Enduro oder Freerider.
Manchmal sind es 3 Leute, manchmal 20. Einfach auf die Terminankündigungen hier achten. (Wir nehmen aber nicht unbegrenzt viele Leute mit. Zu groß sollte die Gruppe nicht werden.)

Gefahren werden am liebsten Trails, gerne auch anspruchsvoll. Online-Tipps gibt´s aber keine!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. September 2013)

der scotti,,,live and danger,,,,was macht der dicke onkel??? 
nein,,brauchst nicht gleich sauer zu werden,,,ja ich weiß,,spiegel und so,,,,
mit dicker onkel ist ja nur ein teil von dir gemeint,,nicht du als ganzes...

oder doch ??


an dieser stelle genesungswünsche an alle verunfallten und verletzten helden auf zwei rädern..


----------



## scott-bussi (26. September 2013)

TB!
Der dicke Onkel wird immer dicker!
Während mein Zeh doch zusehends dünner wird.
Aber irgendwo muß das Zeug ja auch hin ...

Ich hoffe das der Doc morgen grünes Licht für mich gibt.
Sport soll ich aber noch 2 Wochen mit warten

Ach ja, ich wollte nicht vergessen auf das Glashaus, den Spiegel und die eigene Nase hinzuweisen. 

Bald wird es zum Glück wird´s bald wieder früh dunkel und kälter. Dann können wir wieder diese weiten Schlabberklamotten tragen und man sieht nichts von der Wampe.


----------



## rigger (26. September 2013)

@ Jan Scott gets eigentlich schon auf den Punkt gebracht. Einfach mal schauen wer sich hier so verabredet und einfach mal mitfahren.

@ all was ist denn am 3.10 geplant, ich hätte wohl Bock auf willingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich wollte nicht vergessen auf das Glashaus, den Spiegel und die eigene Nase hinzuweisen.



okay 
spiegel hab ich gefunden
http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/er...e-kilos-erschweren-das-training-a-913871.html

den rest muss ich noch suchen


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. September 2013)

neulich vorm spiegel.....


der scotti  humpelte vor seinen  spiegel und sprach: 

      "spieglein, spieglein an der wand,
      wer ist der schönste biker im ganzen land?" 

      da antwortete der spiegel: 

      "herr scotti, ihr seid der schönste hier,
      aber fb hinter  den teutonischen bergen
      bei den sieben zwergen
      ist noch tausendmal schöner als Ihr."

darüber erschrak der scotti fast zu tode. es war ihm, als drehe sich ein  kettenblatt in seiner brust . ab dieser zeit kehrte sich sein herz  gegen den  unschuldigen fb, welcher ja nichts zu seiner übergroßen  schönheit konnte. 
  weil er weder tag noch nacht vor seinem  neidischen herzen ruhe hatte, rief er einen  campinplatzbesitzer zu sich und sprach: 

ääähhh,,,scotti,,,was hast du noch gesagt`????


----------



## Totoxl (26. September 2013)

Oh, Märchen Onkel TB erzählt. Schön.
Ich mag Märchen, erzähle bitte weiter.


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2013)

scotti
was hast du ihm denn jetzt gesagt???
komm 
erzähl schon


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2013)

schönes benutzerbild tb
wer is das da in dem boot?
sieht gemütlich aus


----------



## rigger (26. September 2013)

Otze und ich fahren am 3.10. nach willingen, vielleicht hat ja von euch noch einer mit.


----------



## kleinOtze (26. September 2013)

Jau 3.10. Rollin Rollin Rollin ...

http://youtu.be/npi8viyuyw8


----------



## Chefkocher (26. September 2013)

Für alle Unversehrten hier nochmal die Erinnerung: Auch diesen Sonntach ist "Ballertime" in Willingen !! RichieGecko, Karry, Mary, Brcrew, Pascal, Richie, Sarah und me sind schon dabei....das Wetter soll prächtig werden! Also wer noch Bock hat.....


----------



## kleinOtze (26. September 2013)

@Chefkocher, schade wäre gern mal wieder mit euch gefahren...muss Samstag und Sonntag malochen. Ich bin am 3.10. & 7.10. in Willingen. Evtl. sieht man ja den ein oder anderen teutonen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (26. September 2013)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> @_Chefkocher_, schade wäre gern mal wieder mit euch gefahren...muss Samstag und Sonntag malochen. Ich bin am 3.10. & 7.10. in Willingen. Evtl. sieht man ja den ein oder anderen teutonen


 
....wirklich schade, ist aber auch nen Krampf mit euch Wochenendmalochern ...klappt hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal.

Über den 3. bzw Brückentag wollen wir versuchen noch ein paar Tage zum Biken in den Harz zu fahren, am 7.10 haben die Mädels dann nen Fahrtechnik-Kurs in Winterberg


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. September 2013)

ja komm scotti,,,erzähl die geschichte zu ende,,,wenn ich das mache  glaubt sie keiner...und vergess nicht dem jojo zu erzählen wie das foto mit der story zusammen hängt...wir sind doch unter uns...hau raus..


----------



## rigger (27. September 2013)

Am 3.10. kommt dat Prezi mit freundin auch nach willingen. :thumbup:


----------



## scott-bussi (27. September 2013)

Ach, die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt.
Ist doch auch gar nicht so spektakulär.

Also in dem Boot auf TB´s Benutzerbild das ist TB himself. Das Foto hat der FB heimlich geschossen, weil er Angst hatte doch nicht der schönste zu sein.

Als das Spieglein an der Wand das Bild dann sah, hat es sich fürchterlich erschrocken und drohte zu zerspringen.
Es hat den FB dann angefleht das Bild wegzunehmen und ihm dafür versprochen zu behaupten er wäre der schönste in Teutonien.

Da das aber eine erpresste Aussage war ist sie selbstverständlich nicht gültig.
Also bin doch wieder ich der schönste in Teutonien und habe das Kettenblatt direkt wieder an mein Froggy geschraubt.

Da ich aber gar nicht richtig hinter dem teutonischen Äquator wohne, gilt das nur für südlich. Also bedeutet das logischerweise ... 

ääähmmm, ja was eigentlich TB??


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. September 2013)

erklär ich dir gerne später,,,,jetzt geht es mit ein paar leuten in den teutonischen teuto um neue abenteuer zu erleben...heute wird auch noch an günther`s knusperhäuschen geknuspert...und rumpelstilzchen auf dem campingplatz besucht..sollten wir das alles überleben erkläre ich dir was du willst...


----------



## jojo2 (27. September 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Am 3.10. kommt dat Prezi mit freundin auch nach willingen. :thumbup:



jo!
das prezi ist schon ein hübscher
dann sollte ich vielleicht auch nach willingen am 03.
- wenn ich dann schon wieder fahrrad fahren kann
(am 08. bin ich auf jeden fall in rüthen)

aber nun stör mich nicht weiter
ich muss dem scotti und dem tb zuhören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. September 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> erklär ich dir gerne später,,,,jetzt geht es mit ein paar leuten in den teutonischen teuto um neue abenteuer zu erleben...heute wird auch noch an günther`s knusperhäuschen geknuspert...und rumpelstilzchen auf dem campingplatz besucht..sollten wir das alles überleben erkläre ich dir was du willst...



ach?!
das erinnert mich die tagliste aus diesem video
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/19444
das is ja dann wie bei mir
bei euch
grüßt die sonne!


----------



## scott-bussi (27. September 2013)

TB denk dran, das Knusperhäuschen ist äußerst destruktiv wenn man an seinem Leistungsgewicht arbeiten will / muß!!

Rumpelstilzchen besuchen ist immer eine gute Sache. 
Paßt aber auf, daß Freddy Krüger nicht mit seinem Hackebeil auf dem Trail steht. Da hilft dann auch kein FB.

Aber du kannst mir bestimmt erklären ob das hübsche Prezi am letzten Wochenende auch abgewählt worden ist?


----------



## Ketta (27. September 2013)

und scotti, heut grünes licht vom doc bekommen?


----------



## scott-bussi (27. September 2013)

Jaaaaaaaaa!ððððððð

Knochen alles bestens. Kann alles machen was fÃ¼r mich machbar ist. 
Morgen geht's auf eine leichte Tour in den Teutoâ
Und bei dir? Besserung in Sicht?


----------



## kleinOtze (27. September 2013)

@ Jojo2, jau komm mit nach Willingen! Ich bin am 3.10. & 7.10. da


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. September 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Da ich aber gar nicht richtig hinter dem teutonischen Äquator wohne, gilt das nur für südlich. Also bedeutet das logischerweise ...
> 
> ääähmmm, ja was eigentlich TB??



was das bedeutet?????das frage ich mich auch scotti,,
aber vielleicht folgendes :::es war einmal ein biker,(der lebte nicht so richtig hinter dem teutonischen äquator),der ungeheuer  viel auf hübsche, neue kleider hielt, daß er all sein geld dafür ausgab,  um recht geputzt zu sein.​beim biken verfuhr er sich im wald,, es war so  finster und auch so bitter kalt.. er kam an ein häuschen von pfefferkuchen  fein wer  mag der  herr wohl von  diesem  häuschen sein ???

                    es war der fb,der schönste biker im ganzen land, den  hatte jedermann lieb....er schenkte dem scotti ein käppchen von platzangst aus rotem samt, und weil ihm das so wohl stand, und er nichts  anders mehr tragen wollte, hiess er nur noch..

komm scotti...das finale gehört dir...



​


----------



## scott-bussi (27. September 2013)

Platzängstchen!
Oder Platzkappe?


----------



## scott-bussi (27. September 2013)

Was sagte der Spiegel als FB hereinguckte??


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. September 2013)

und die moral von der geschicht...spiegel lügen nicht...


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2013)

wenn alle kommen die es vorhaben sind wir morgen 10 people,,
50% von denen sind relativ fit,,,die anderen 60% eher nicht,,,
schöne ruhige senioren ausfahrt mit kaffee , kuchen und geschichten von damals...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14387


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (28. September 2013)

Morgen Willingen ist angesagt ( auch 10 Leute)


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2013)

bring alle wieder heile nach hause ritschi,,,1 2radfahrer sollte nur 3 4tel seines könnens zeigen..
100% geht zu 51%  nicht lange gut ...nur den restlichen 39% passiert nichts..kann sich ja jeder selber ausrechnen wann es kracht..


----------



## Prezident (28. September 2013)

Willingen und teuto mit besten Wetter
Ich will auch und kränkel zuhause rum


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Willingen und teuto mit besten Wetter
> Ich will auch und kränkel zuhause rum




Weichei!!


----------



## kleinOtze (28. September 2013)

@prezi ... 3.10. darfst du auch


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bring alle wieder heile nach hause ritschi,,,1 2radfahrer sollte nur 3 4tel seines könnens zeigen..
> 100% geht zu 51%  nicht lange gut ...nur den restlichen 39% passiert nichts..kann sich ja jeder selber ausrechnen wann es kracht..



Ich nehme die 10% wo nix passiert!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2013)

was willst du mit 10% nix ???


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2013)

Das sind ja nur 10% von deinen 100%.
Die 10% nix, sind für mich 100% nix Unfall, nix Sturz, nix kaputt!


----------



## imfluss (28. September 2013)

Wer zieht morgen Lederhose an ?
Was steht an veganen Spezialitäten auf der Speisekarte ?
Wird es Scotti gelingen, seine 10 % nix günstig an der Börse anzulegen um im nächsten Jahr 11 % nix zu haben ?
Wann wird's mal wieder richtig Herbst, ein Herbst wie er früher einmal war. Mit braunem Laub und Pilzen im Unterholz und jeder Menge feinster Teutotrails. Lalala.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (28. September 2013)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Morgen Willingen ist angesagt  (auch 10 Leute)



wir ketten wünschen den parkern und malepaten viel spaß morgen 

fahrt lieber nur mit 80% vollgas
damit ihr zu 100% gesund wiederkommt!!


----------



## scott-bussi (28. September 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wir ketten wünschen den parkern und malepaten viel spaß morgen
> 
> fahrt lieber nur mit 80% vollgas
> damit ihr zu 100% gesund wiederkommt!!



80% Vollgas??

Geht das überhaupt??
Nur 80%, das ist ja gar kein Vollgas!

80% ist etwas über Standgas

Da bleibe ich lieber bei 100% heile bleiben!!


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Willingen und teuto mit besten Wetter
> Ich will auch und kränkel zuhause rum



ach komm gräm dich nicht 

du hast vielleicht die gleichen borrelien wie ich
die mögen kein radfahren
die muss  man erst lamgsam dran gewöhnen
sonst hauen se einem auf den kopf
ich hab heute nur pflaumen geflückt
nich mal auf einem fahrrad gesessen
und mir geht´s fast gut

also  @kleinOtze
ich werd versuchen am donnerstag da zu sein
aber eigentlich macht das keinen sinn
mir fehlt ein bißchen die kraft um etwas mehr als 10 % zu geben
also was für scotti 80% wäre,
aber das reicht eigentlich nicht
also für mich jedenfalls
100 pro


----------



## rigger (28. September 2013)

Ist doch nur locker den Berg runterrollen für dich bei deinen skills jojo.


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> bei deinen skills jojo.



die hab ich auch noch?
helfen da antibiotika?


manchmal denk ich ja
ich würd gern mal wieder fahrrad fahren
aber allein das zu denken fühlt sich schon so an als müsste man skills
operativ entfernen


----------



## jojo2 (28. September 2013)

prezi, scotti
ich hab da was für uns
für willingen



hab ich in hafjell aufgenommen
im park waren die aber zu schnell
da hab ich leider keine bilder von denen machen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. September 2013)

oh man jojo,,,immer noch nicht fit ??? ich dachte ich hätte dich heute mit teamcar richtung teuto fahren sehen...
und sag bitte bescheid wenn das preziscottijojoundkonsortenbikemobil in willingen vom stapel läuft ..
es gibt nicht viele sachen die ich noch ungerner verpassen möchte...




betthupferl für alle kranken,,,kommt aus einem rocky film...

du und ich - und auch sonst keiner - kann so hart zuschlagen wie das leben! aber der punkt ist nicht der, wie hart einer zuschlagen kann ... es zählt bloß, wieviele schläge man einstecken kann und ob man trotzdem weitermacht.
nur so gewinnt man...

rocky balboa


----------



## Prezident (29. September 2013)

Ich sitze hinten jojo sieht entspannter aus


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> oh man jojo,,,immer noch nicht fit ??? ich dachte ich hätte dich heute mit teamcar richtung teuto fahren sehen...
> und sag bitte bescheid wenn das preziscottijojoundkonsortenbikemobil in willingen vom stapel läuft ..
> es gibt nicht viele sachen die ich noch ungerner verpassen möchte...
> 
> ...



wow
weiß gar nicht, womit ich zuerst anfangen soll...

mit der faust-aufs-auge-philosophie von rocky
jo! die passt! 
danke tb
jetzt fühl ich mich noch viel intensiver 
als held
ich kann es spüren!!! ich bin ein held!
prezi, scotti, ketta und ihr anderen, unbekannten kranken radfahrer im land
wir sind helden
wir machen aus unserer schwäche nicht nur keinen hehl
wir machen daraus stärke
in brochterbeck gibts sogar ne fabrik dafür
das sind wir!



teambus 
stimmt
wir waren damitvauf dem weg zum pflaumenpflücken 
bei meiner 75 jährigen schwiegermutter,
die das wort jammern nicht kennt, sondern...
ach was erzähl ich
die erreich ich nie

prezi du sitzt hinten?
das wird ein spass!


----------



## schlabberkette (29. September 2013)

wenn da nicht chatel france stehen würde könnte man meinen
das dies exklusiv-aufnahmen von unseren mongos heute aus willingen sind 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O46HJbbIWlA"]EPIC FAIL CHATEL, FRANCE 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## imfluss (29. September 2013)

Anscheinend findet so ein Enduro Race in Schottland statt :
[ame="http://vimeo.com/75346770"]The Dudes of Hazzard - The Spirit of Enduro Race on Vimeo[/ame]

Das klingt doch garnicht übel. Also bis auf den Gesang vielleicht.


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wenn da nicht chatel france stehen würde könnte man meinen
> das dies exklusiv-aufnahmen von unseren mongos heute aus willingen sind




oh wie klasse!!
die ritter der kokusnuss
und das is genau wie die teutonen?





imfluss schrieb:


> Anscheinend findet so ein Enduro Race in Schottland statt :



jo das stimmt
in england und in schottland - alle nase lang

und weil das da so klasse ist, weiß ich noch nicht,
ob ich im nächsten jahr dort oder tatsächlich wieder in skandinavien bin



imfluss schrieb:


> Das klingt doch garnicht übel. Also bis auf den Gesang vielleicht.



wenn ich 20 jahre jünger wäre

könnte ich auch so singen
also mir gefiel das sehr - irgendwie wie walgesänge


sag mal @imfluss
willst du da im november hin?


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2013)

@schlabberkette
ich hab den film gesehen
der war super 
und jerzt ist er wieder weg??


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. September 2013)

Super Wetter draußen, Sonne pur und das bis Samstag und Ich Urlaub bis Freitag, ach was ist das Leben schön!!! Was mach ich bloß, ich glaub ich geh biken, will jemand mit Ketta oder Scotti!!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2013)

dich hab ich vorhin in schlabbers video gesehen
da warst du auch schon so gut drauf
was is mit dir los?


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2013)

jetzt ist das video von schlabberkette wieder online
(seltsam)
müsst ihr unbedingt gucken

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31622?qc=sd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (30. September 2013)

@jojo2 Bin bis auf weiteres erstmal der teutonischen Heimat treu. Hier gibt es alles was man braucht, auch wenn durchgeknallte Schotten bestimmt nette Races austragen können. 

Ansonsten zeigt sich der Herbst derzeit von seiner goldenen Seite. Nächste biketechnische Projekte sind die 5-Täler-Runde vom TB und natürlich weiter den Dörenberg und den Hüggel erkunden. Ach ja, und Samstags nachmittags die Teuto-Trail-Touren. 

Chapeau an Schlabber für das bombige Video. Capture the spirit of enduuuurooo.


----------



## schlabberkette (30. September 2013)

jetzt auch in full HD


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. September 2013)

uuuaaahh !!! am mittwoch gibt es einen nightride mit dem fb !!!!! uuaaahh!!
nichts für schwache nerven !!! der enduro setzt heute noch den termin...
hoffentlich habe ich mich bis dahin wieder erholt.....der fb stand eben ganz plötzlich komplett in lycra vor mir...
diese bilder !!!!


----------



## Chefkocher (30. September 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jetzt auch in full HD



Herrliches Video Schlabber....die Emotionen kommen zurück...bestes Drehbuch, bester Schnitt, bester Soundtrack, fantastische Darsteller...für uns DAS Video des Jahres 2013


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> DAS Video des Jahres 2013



seh ich auch so!
und
auf die gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole:
dann müsst ihr auch alle auf das sternchen klicken


----------



## Dämon__ (30. September 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> uuuaaahh !!! am mittwoch gibt es einen nightride mit dem fb !!!!! uuaaahh!!
> nichts für schwache nerven !!! der enduro setzt heute noch den termin...
> hoffentlich habe ich mich bis dahin wieder erholt.....der fb stand eben ganz plötzlich komplett in lycra vor mir...
> diese bilder !!!!



Oh kagge wär ich gern dabei gewesen  muss aber leider in den PW...
euch viel Spaß...


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. September 2013)

in den pw ??
aaahhh,,,,ich glaube ,, jau ich habs,,oder ??


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2013)

hey @imfluss
ich weiß ja nicht, ob du die berichte über die trans provence verfolgst...
da is trockener (am zweiten tag) als in schottland 
die musike is leider nicht von walen
der eine "...want to have fun as much as i can" is manuel fumic
dann starte ich da doch lieber nich - wäre ja chancenlos

[ame="http://vimeo.com/75795313"]MAVIC® TRANS-PROVENCE 2013 /// DAY 2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Penguin (30. September 2013)

War ne schöne Tour gestern, die Brezn/Fleischbällchen vom Teuto/Pommes lagen schwer im Magen 
Wer hat Bock unter der Woche? Kann fast immer weil Ferien (noch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (30. September 2013)

nightride

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=17118


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Oktober 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Herrliches Video Schlabber....die Emotionen kommen zurück...bestes Drehbuch, bester Schnitt, bester Soundtrack, fantastische Darsteller...für uns DAS Video des Jahres 2013



naja, treib mal nich über 
ist doch nur ein zusammenschnitt von einem sehr schönen tag 
und dass es ein guter tag war erkennt man auch daran, wie oft der fb "daumen hoch" gezeigt hat, find ich super!! okay, aufgrund motorischer störungen nimmt er dafür immer die mittelfinger, aber ist voll okay.... 

mmh...apropos fb
ich wollte ketta eigentlich vorschlagen, ne runde mit fb zu fahren, weil der doch urlaub hat und sich so wegen dem wetter freut....und er hatte ketta und scotti ja sogar eingeladen mitzufahren! total nette idee und so selbstlos.... aber leider würde kettas kaputtes knie bei dem fb-tempo ja total unterfordert sein und somit der geplante muskelaufbau und die bänderregeneration aufgrund fehlender impulse ja eher stagnieren.... ich hab ihr davon abgeraten


----------



## Der Cherusker (1. Oktober 2013)

War nur gut gemeint, habe keine Lust mir demnächst von den beiden Frauenzimmer das Gejammer über ihre Zunahme und fehlende Fitniss an zuhöhren!! Ach, ach was ist das wieder schönes Wetter was mach ich bloß, einer nen Vorschlag?? Jau, ich geh wieder biken yeah, yeah,yeah was ist das Leben doch schön!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2013)

an alle nightridefahrer und die die daran denken sich noch spontan anzumelden...

ich bin raus, krank, kaputt, kann nicht mehr, auf..........schade...


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Oktober 2013)

Heißt das der Termin fällt aus?
Würde wohl fahren, wird aber ziemlich knapp bei mir  mit 19:30.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2013)

ihr könnt gern fahren und euch dann ein bier abholen  ich leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (2. Oktober 2013)

Hm,
Nightride ist scheinbar gestrichen.

Ist denn für morgen was geplant?
Hab keine Lust zu Hause herum zu sitzen


----------



## imfluss (2. Oktober 2013)

Werd morgen ne kleine Runde am Nachmittag drehen. So 3 Stunden circa, vom Postdamm aus. Wer mitmöchte kurz PM oder so.


----------



## rigger (2. Oktober 2013)

Otze und ich sind in Willingen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hm,
> Nightride ist scheinbar gestrichen.




jau scotti,,wollte ja sonst keiner mit,,,schade,,,perfektes wetter für einen nächtlichen ritt,,,für die heutige 16°° vorstellung konnte ich aber noch ein paar krieger aktivieren,,,herrlich,,,ich finde zum biken ist der herbst die geilste zeit ,,


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Oktober 2013)

Falls noch jemand SchlÃ¤uche braucht:

http://www.bikeunit.de/schwalbe-schlauch-nr13-26-zoll-16114.html

Hab mir einen Vorrat bestellt. In MS wollten sie in einem Shop 9â¬ dafÃ¼r!!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2013)

falls jemand noch skills sucht
findet man auf der straße...

so! bin schon ganz gespannt
wie geht´s den parkbesuchern?


----------



## diddie40 (3. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Schläuche braucht:
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/schwalbe-schlauch-nr13-26-zoll-16114.html
> 
> Hab mir einen Vorrat bestellt. In MS wollten sie in einem Shop 9 dafür!!


 
ich kaufe die immer bei bedarf im hiesigen Baumarkt.
die halten auch die luft


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Oktober 2013)

Klar gibt auch bei Hagebau, aber nicht mit allen Ventiloptionen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Schläuche braucht:






jojo2 schrieb:


> wie geht´s den parkbesuchern?



oh oh,,rigger,,,besteht da ein zusammenhang ?? 
bist du total geschlaucht weil du im park warst ???
oder solltest du etwa noch irgendwo auf der strecke liegen weil du keinen schlauch hattest ???,,, verbrenne einfach alle viertelstunde ein snickerspapier..
ich bin von heute bis sonntag in siggishütte...
wir holen dich da raus..
halt durch..


----------



## jojo2 (4. Oktober 2013)

rigger du hattest mir doch geschrieben,
dass ihr ne menge spass habt und so sachen macht

sollte ich mir nur keine sorgen machen?
kleinotze
sach die wahrheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Oktober 2013)

genau kleinotze ,,du warst ja auch mit,,,,komm sag schon,,,was ist passiert ??? wir sind stark,,,erzähl schon,,was ist schief gegangen ??? hat der rigger jetzt nicht nur blümchen im garten sondern auch am bett ??


----------



## jojo2 (4. Oktober 2013)

irgendwas stimmt da nicht
kleinotze war vorhin noch online.
 @kleinOtze
musst du grad das blumenwasser wechseln oder so??


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Oktober 2013)

oh gott !!! ich habs gewusst !!!


----------



## diddie40 (4. Oktober 2013)

egal


----------



## kleinOtze (4. Oktober 2013)

mist ... immer wird man ertappt...big brother is watching you  leider muss ich euch enttäuschen. bin weder gestürzt, noch habe icsonst irgendwas getan  glaube ich zumindest, denn als ich heute morgen wach geworden bin war ich nicht in einem krankenhaus ... aber ob es das richtige haus war, in dem ich wach geworden bin kann ich auch nicht wirklich sagen!?!? 

hmmm fragen über fragen. 

zum gestrigen tag. es war super, von gaaaanz kalt bis schweißnass alles erlebt, gemütliche plauderstunden in der liftwarteschlange...feststellungen wie: 226g beef + pommes reichen um vom wind nicht aus der line getragen zu werden, pepsi light kostet das gleiche wie normale pepsi obwohl pepsi light ja eigentlich weniger "material" verbraucht. es gibt kinder die mit ihrem puky hardtail mehr "skills" drauf haben als ich (@jojo2 ... hab leider noch keine skills auf der straße gefunden ;(...). Neben den ganzen wichtigen Feststellungen haben wir dann auch noch etwas zeit gefunden uns auf dem rad zu bewegen. wir haben zu 90% die dh unsicher gemacht, da die fr total überlaufen war.

kurz und knapp geiler tag und sonntag gehts hoffentlich so weiter


hat der tb etwa nur für mich sein bildchen geändert? süß!


----------



## jojo2 (4. Oktober 2013)

sehr schön
und nein
du hast mich nicht enttäuscht
danke!

und echt total wichtige fragen, die ihr da aufgeworfen habt
ich würde gerne mal wieder an der kleinen philosophenrunde
zur metaphysik von getränkedosen teilnehmen
gebt mir bescheid, wenn´s mal wieder so weit ist
ich versorg euch derweil mit bildern von strecken bei denen man 
handfeste skills gebrauchen könnte

[ame="http://vimeo.com/76075264"]MAVIC® TRANS-PROVENCE 2013 /// DAY 5 on Vimeo[/ame]
cu


----------



## jojo2 (4. Oktober 2013)

meine tante doktor vorhin meinte
ich sollte mich noch ein bißchen schonen
aber jetzt, wo ich das geheimnis eines guten whips kenne


gehe ich heute abend in den keller und bau mir eine tröte an eins meiner räder
ist es erlaubt damit auch auf endurorennen zu whippen?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/68469651"]Matt Wakefield rides Turbospoke on Vimeo[/ame]

so. nu is genug, schonzeit vorbei


----------



## rigger (4. Oktober 2013)




----------



## scott-bussi (5. Oktober 2013)

Happy Börsday Ben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2013)

allet jute zum jeburtstach ben..... feiere schön und bleib jesund...


----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2013)

von mir auch ben
herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag!


----------



## imfluss (5. Oktober 2013)

Ben the man ! Alles gute und ride on and on and on !

Für alle Kurzentschlossenen und Freunde des spirit of enduro : 14 Uhr am Nassen Dreieck. Heute. Trails. Jawoll.


----------



## kleinOtze (5. Oktober 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2013)

tja ketta
da sitzen wir beiden traurigen gestalten
vor dem bildschirm und die andern fahren rad
nele ist seit mittwoch in winterberg
(und gestern die ganze zeit mit hendrik tafel gefahren)

jaja 
aber ich bin gar nich traurig
ich hab ja meinen pc, meinen garten, meine hühner,
meine gymnastik und morgen
darf ich endlich wieder *downhillfahren *
gucken
ist doch auch was
bei dir auch alles super?!


----------



## Ketta (5. Oktober 2013)

bei mir ist auch alles super 
hab schon ganz viele geometriedaten, ausstattungsvariationen und preise von 2014er Bikes auswendig gelernt
sport hab ich auch schon gemacht
jetzt gibts torte
wer ist hendrik tafel?

morgen werd ich ganz besonders nele die daumen drücken 


und lieber ben: noch allet jute zum geburtstach von den ketten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (5. Oktober 2013)

jaja, ich war gerade biken. ist ja super wetter. geometriedaten und kuchen hab´ich leider nicht


----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2013)

hendrik tafel
[ame="http://vimeo.com/59236511"]Hendrik Tafel´s - LAST ICE - Bike Check on Vimeo[/ame]


jojo hat hendrik gesehen und gefilmt
(geiler transfer von dem!!)
marius hoppensack (einer meiner lieblingsfahrer) ist auch dabei - macht´n dreier
[ame="http://vimeo.com/9189414"]homegrown tour am 30. januar 2010 in der skatehall in aurich on Vimeo[/ame]



und wenn du jetzt noch mal den ganzen film angucken willst, 
dann siehst du auch hendrik tafel

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22698426"]ACTION HEROES - FULL MOVIE on Vimeo[/ame]


und und und

  @diddie40
so wird das nie was mit dir
wie willst du dich dann in 2014 mit der technik 
der supergeilen überbikes auskennen?
wie willst du dann überhaupt noch fahrrad fahren können
wenn du dich nicht jetzt informierst???

etwa so wie immer?


----------



## diddie40 (5. Oktober 2013)

richtig, so wie immer.


----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2013)

ach mach doch was du willst


viel spass dabei


----------



## diddie40 (5. Oktober 2013)

hab´gerade auf dem Nachhauseweg gedacht, dass ich nichts neues brauche zum biken. komisch, alles funktioniert, also erst im frühling neue kette, ritzel eventuell noch einen reifen....


----------



## ricobra50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Ben herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag!


----------



## Totoxl (5. Oktober 2013)

Geburtstagsgrüße auch von mir Ben. 
2014 Bikedaten kenne ich auch schon auswendig, evtl. wird man ja beim nächsten Event abgefragt.


----------



## Der Cherusker (5. Oktober 2013)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag, auch wenn er gleich auch schon wieder vorbei ist!!!


----------



## brcrew (6. Oktober 2013)

danke für die glückwünsche liebe leute!


----------



## Totoxl (6. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> morgen
> darf ich endlich wieder *downhillfahren *
> gucken
> !



Wo gibt es denn etwas zum gucken? Irgend ein Event online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (6. Oktober 2013)

es gibt Nele beim Dust&Dirt in Warstein zu gucken


----------



## Totoxl (6. Oktober 2013)

Ah...

Ja dann mal viel Glück Nele, komm gut  runter.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2013)

sündenbabel,,,sodom und gomorrha,,,alkohol in strömen,, leicht bekleidete damen die alle nur meinen körper wollen...warum hat mir das nie jemand gesagt ???? 
stunde um stunde hat man seine zeit verschwendet um in willingen den berg herunter zu fahren....und in siggis hütte fließen milch und honig...


----------



## Totoxl (6. Oktober 2013)

Alter Hut, hatte ich dir nicht schon davon erzählt. Da die Frauen dort einem die Kleider vom Leib reizen, lasse ich die Kleidung gleich zu Hause. Milch und Honig habe ich dort aber noch nie bestellt  



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> sündenbabel,,,sodom und gomorrha,,,alkohol in strömen,,



Das wiederum verstehe ich nicht, so habe ich mir dein zu Hause vorgestellt.
Ich dachte für so einen alten "Mera Luna" Anhänger, sollte das doch normal sein.


----------



## Ketta (6. Oktober 2013)

für tb und alle die im mai mit in lac blanc waren, hier gibts fotos: 

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=www.phazoll-photos.com&sl=fr&tl=de&ie=UTF-8

Bild IMG_0565-10.05.2013 ist glaub ich der TB

und hier ist meine wenigkeit 
IMG_0564-10.05.2013


----------



## Chefkocher (6. Oktober 2013)

...wo wir geradese beim Thema Bilder sind....
Wir durften schonmal Einblick in die Foto-Ausbeute der heutige Session nehmen, sind nen paar richt geniale Pics geworden! Ich wette, das einige von uns schon sehr bald ihre Profilbilder austauschen werden 

Sobald die Nachbearbeitung des Meisters abgeschlossen ist, werden wir alle Beteiligten mit Dem Material versorgen 

...war übrings wieder mächtig launig heute mit euch !!!!

 @Ketta.....du fehlst uns !!!!! Wir müssen uns unbedingt mal alle wiedersehen....natürlich auch gern ohne Bike...dafür mit gutem Essen und gehaltvollen Getränken 

Euch allen noch nen erholsamen und schlonsigen Sonntagabend!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2013)

milch und honig war nur symbolisch gemeint toto...es gab...es gab etwas anderes ..ich wollte es eigentlich nicht erzählen....
aber wir hatten eine lustige truppe am tisch...verein der eigenurin trinker ,,,,die haben derbe einen ausgegeben..... 50 liter bier....die haben wir 3 mal getrunken...so,,jetzt ist es raus...
und dann kam das schlimmste,,,wir wurden von den frauen zensiertzensiertzensiert um dann zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert alle wollten an den zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert   .... so war das...unglaublich oder ???
 @_Ketta_
jau dat bin icke,,,so komisch sitze nur ich auf dem bike..

und die jungs hier.

http://www.focus.de/sport/videos/bo...ingen-versehentlich-in-abgrund_vid_41604.html


----------



## kleinOtze (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab's gemacht!!! Bin heute den Roadgap in Willingen gesprungen mein Neffen ( @Ottti ) habe ich als Zeugen missbraucht, da ich idiot die SD Karte meiner GoPro im PC hab stecken lassen. Ich war sooooo unglaublich nervös! 2x gesprungen und gestanden! Ganz schöne Blockade im Kopf, sich da erstmal runter zu stürzen... Deshalb bin ich um so glücklicher!!!!!!

Man muss nur an der Talstation sein Gehirn abgeben, dann geht's eigentlich ganz leicht


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Oktober 2013)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Ich hab's gemacht!!! Bin heute den Roadgap in Willingen gesprungen




glückwunsch du draufgänger!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (6. Oktober 2013)

DANKE!!! Sau gut möchte am liebsten morgen wieder nach Willingen!


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Oktober 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...wo wir geradese beim Thema Bilder sind....
> Wir durften schonmal Einblick in die Foto-Ausbeute der heutige Session nehmen, sind nen paar richt geniale Pics geworden! Ich wette, das einige von uns schon sehr bald ihre Profilbilder austauschen werden
> 
> Sobald die Nachbearbeitung des Meisters abgeschlossen ist, werden wir alle Beteiligten mit Dem Material versorgen



die locations waren top
und der fotograf sah auch professionell aus
sein körperlicher einsatz war jedenfalls kaum zu toppen, so auf dem boden liegend....
bin gespannt....



Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...war übrings wieder mächtig launig heute mit euch !!!!



jau, fand ich auch
klasse truppe
geile strecken
volle action 

gute besserung karry


----------



## jojo2 (7. Oktober 2013)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> Ich hab's gemacht!!! Bin heute den Roadgap in Willingen gesprungen mein Neffen



das war doch sowas von klar!
klasse!
herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> das war doch sowas von klar!


und ohne tatüütataaaa 

glückwunsch an nele zum tollen 5. platz


----------



## jojo2 (7. Oktober 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> glückwunsch an nele zum tollen 5. platz




das reich ich weiter

jo
der 5. war auch wirklich gut
nach so vielen wochen verletzungspause und null kondition bei diesem 
cc-rennen in schlamm...
und dann gab´s in warstein keine girlsgruppe, sondern nur frauen und dafür war das gut

(da und in winterberg hat´s am vortag in strömen gegossen - warstein wie wir es kennen 
und lieben gelernt haben

in winterberg war die am samstag mit anderen bei strömendem regen in den singletrail eingestiegen 
und die haben dann irgendwann abgebrochen, weil da ein fluß floss)


und sie hat in warstein richtig spass gehabt beim fahren.
das hat mir dann auch spass gemacht!


----------



## rigger (7. Oktober 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...wo wir geradese beim Thema Bilder sind....
> Wir durften schonmal Einblick in die Foto-Ausbeute der heutige Session nehmen, sind nen paar richt geniale Pics geworden! Ich wette, das einige von uns schon sehr bald ihre Profilbilder austauschen werden
> 
> Sobald die Nachbearbeitung des Meisters abgeschlossen ist, werden wir alle Beteiligten mit Dem Material versorgen
> ...



Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (7. Oktober 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?


 
Wir haben die dicken Onkels ausgeführt...sprich hochschieben und runterschreddern ;-)
Erst wurde der Hüggel durchgepflügt und anschließend der "True/Secret Love-DH" im Dörenberg


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Oktober 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Wir haben die dicken Onkels ausgeführt...



Danke für die Blumen! 

Du darfst aber nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, daß wir auch die DH-Bikes dabei hatten!!


----------



## rigger (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich werd hier gleich mal den Wald unsicher machen und meine neue Klett helmlampen Halterung testen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. Oktober 2013)

jau Leute bin in saalbach,und habe mich heute mal auf der pro line rumgetrieben.da gibtsxviele neue Sachen zu springen.videos folgen.cu


----------



## Richie_Gecko (7. Oktober 2013)

So, ein paar Schnappschüsse vom letzten Sonntag liegen schon in meinem Fotoalbum! 

Den Rest brennen wir euch auf CD!

Waren die ersten Test-Lebend-Schüsse von meinem Vater. Also erstmal nur ein kleiner Test. Aber er hat Blut geleckt und wird bestimmt nochmal auf der ein oder anderen Strecke rumturnen!

Haut rein und bis zum Wochenende!!!!!

Gruß
Die Iburger (da wo die Sonne immer scheint)


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Oktober 2013)

uhhhh
rigger rüstet schon auf 

  @MSGhostrider77
schöne grüße nach saalbach
mach vid´s fettich, wir warten
aber wandern nicht vergessen
und pony´s reiten
und hund ausführen
und jessi verwöhnen

iburger
klasse fotos, vatti hat´s druff
der ist jetzt dauerhaft gebucht


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Oktober 2013)

wer hat noch spontan bock auf ein endurorennen

26./27.10.2013 in Spalt (südlich von Nürnberg)
40 Startgeld
Samstag ab 12Uhr Training, 16 Uhr Prolog (keine Pflicht)
Sonntag Rennläufe (6-7 Stages)

homepage
http://enduro-one.com/


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Oktober 2013)

sonntagsgeballere


----------



## kleinOtze (8. Oktober 2013)

geil .... wem gehört denn der vierbeiner  sau lustig ... der rennt ja wie der Teufel hinterher


----------



## brcrew (8. Oktober 2013)

meiner! der steht auf trails und bikes..^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (8. Oktober 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wer hat noch spontan bock auf ein endurorennen
> 
> 26./27.10.2013 in Spalt (südlich von Nürnberg)
> 40 Startgeld
> ...


 
schaut ganz nett aus ;-) In Anbetracht des nahen Termins jedoch relativ wenige Anmeldungen wie es aussieht. Ende Oktober kann es mit dem Wetter jedoch auch ungemütlicher werden ;-) 
6-7 Stages 1000 hm, hört sich ganz schön knackig an


----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2013)

was ich wollte,
hat sich erledigt


----------



## diddie40 (10. Oktober 2013)

@jojo2 klappt nicht mit dem passwort


----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2013)

käse
is aber nicht wegen des passwortes,
vimeo scheint schwierigkeiten zu haben, das zu ende zu konvertieren

muss ich später noch mal ran
danke schon mal


----------



## imfluss (10. Oktober 2013)

Kleiner Hometrail hier in Mesum:


----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2013)

da meine erkältung abklingt zieht es mich in den herbstlichen wald...

sonntag soll es recht freundlich werden...jemand zeit und lust???


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Oktober 2013)

jau enduro,,,wie schön es im herbstlichen wald aussieht hat der imfluss in seinem video "herbstdepressionen " gezeigt,,,
am sonntag wollte ich mit dem fb eigentlich diesen trick nachmachen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVloaB5_J1k"]Impossible Tricks Ping Pong Knife - YouTube[/nomedia]
aber bis jetzt haben wir noch keine pinke strumpfhose in seiner größe bekommen..
wenn wir keine mehr bekommen sind wir dabei...

(es gibt auch einen neuen trail,,hammer,,aber psssst,,haben wir vorgestern zufällig gefunden)

lese ich ja jetzt erst,,,,es soll recht freundlich werden ???ok,,,dann bringe ich den fb eben nicht mit...schade..


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem Ball musst du aber unbedingt mit dem machen


----------



## diddie40 (10. Oktober 2013)

ja, im wald ist es schöööön, komme gerade zurück. sonntag bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2013)

gehen die tischtennisschläger kaputt bei dem trick?
das is ja voll doof
dann geht besser im wald spielen

pff
mutwillig spielsachen kaputt machen


 @imfluss ist das da bei dir?
is schon herbst draußen?
schön


----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2013)

machnchmal glaube ich der FB würde den letzten trick auch mit nem basketball hinbekommen..... 

ja, der herbst ist da...aber depressionen wie beim imfluss kommen da doch nicht auf...


----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2013)

ah @diddie
zu spät
ich hab´s video dann doch einfach bei mtb-news hochgeladen
aber danke

(sagte ich das schon?)


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> gehen die tischtennisschläger kaputt bei dem trick?



keine ahnung,,bis jetzt habe ich immer nur den fb getroffen...ist aber erstmal pause,,,wie soll ich sagen,,äähhh,,,,wir müssen warten bis er die bälle wieder ins spiel bringt....du weißt schon..


----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bis jetzt habe ich immer nur den fb getroffen...



der hält das aus
der geht nich so schnell kaputt


upps
zumindest merkt man ihm das äußerlich nich an
wie sieht´s wohl drinnen aus?

ah ich weiß die antwort
dann euch beiden viel spass noch weiterhin


----------



## imfluss (10. Oktober 2013)

Jau dat is hier im herrlichen Mesum westlich der Ems. Mit Herbstdepressionen ist nicht zu spaßen. Ich warne ausdrücklich vor Touren mit einem Herrn @chrisxrossi. Er gibt einmal seinem Carbon-29er die Sporen und man verzweifelt völlig weil man selber in den Dämpfer tritt während eine Staubwolke die Sicht nimmt. Wobei es eher eine Laubwolke gewesen sein könnte im schönen Hüggel-Silberberg-Areal. Wo es übrigens sehrschnieke Trails gibt.
Vielleicht Sonntag mal in diese Richtung steuern ? Ansonsten rockt der Teuto natürlich auch - dort wimmelt es allerdings Sonntags bei gutem Wetter gern mal mit Leuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Oktober 2013)

chrisxrossi mit einem 29er carbon  hardtail im hüggel =  lance armstrong mit einer 750er kawa bei der tour de france....armer imfluss....


----------



## jojo2 (11. Oktober 2013)

hi imfluss
ich hab da mal ne frage
(und zwar ganz ohne vorurteil - nur eine frage, rein aus interesse,
weil ...)

du hast deinen videotitel in englisch gemacht und die beschreibung auch.
ist das, weil du das für alle verständlich halten willst und nicht nur für leute aus dem deutschen sprachraum?

also wenn mehr leute esperanto verstehen könnten, 
würdest du vielleicht auch in esperanto schreiben?
dein jojo


----------



## imfluss (11. Oktober 2013)

Yeah das trifft es ganz gut @jojo2. Das Netz ist ja vornehmlich englischsprachig und darum hab ich nicht groß nachgedacht sondern es kam intuitiv von alleine. Esperanto wäre Neuland und die niederländische Variante "herfst in het bos" klingt auch seltsam.


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Oktober 2013)

chrisxrossi is back...äh, terug?!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Oktober 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> chrisxrossi is back...äh, terug?!



wo warste denn?


----------



## jojo2 (11. Oktober 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> chrisxrossi is back...äh, terug?!



ohh
das tut mir leid
wärste mal in good old germany geblieben
da ist das wetter besser


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Oktober 2013)

da wo Du auch warst. Aber eigentlich zurück im Forum


----------



## chrisxrossi (11. Oktober 2013)

unsere Bar, unser Shuttleman, unser Meer


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Oktober 2013)

Haste noch ne Woche drangeklemmt? Ach man..., letzte woche um die Uhrezit war noch alles in ordnung


----------



## jojo2 (11. Oktober 2013)

sach ma karsten
is diese eine strecke - du weißt schon welche - wirklich so leicht zu fahren?
kann eigentlich nich, das muss doch sacksteil sein, 
sonst hätte der kameramann gar nicht so schnell laufen können - oder?
(und wir wären dann auch da mal runter gefahren, oder?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (11. Oktober 2013)

also jojo, schlabber hat mich auch schonmal zu littel champery ausgeführt, da kann man gut runterfahren, kommt halt auf die geschwindigkeit an und ob man sprünge mitnimmt, aber runter kommt man auf jeden fall


----------



## jojo2 (11. Oktober 2013)

jo   @Ketta
is okay
aber puuh
wenn du sagst, du kannst da runterfahren
dann heißt das noch lange nichts
schon gar nich, dass ich...
du weißt schon


(ich wage schon langsam wieder daran zu denken, fahrrad zu fahren,
leider sind gerade zwei termine ausgefallen
und ich komme auf so komische gedanken, schon morgen oder übermorgen wieder anzufangen...

hilf mir 
sach:
nein! tu das nich jojo
du weißt, wo das wieder endet)


und du?
was machst du so?


----------



## Ketta (11. Oktober 2013)

wenn du dich gut fühlst, dann tu es, aber übermorgen
ich warte noch ab


----------



## jojo2 (11. Oktober 2013)

ja danke!
wat spoll ich jetzt damit anfangen?!

ach ich glaub
ich mach das so
wie du sagst
klingt vernünftig


----------



## Ketta (11. Oktober 2013)

für jojo, schon gesehen? 

http://enduro-mtb.com/video-what-were-you-doing-when-you-were-10/

ich glaub, das ist sein schulweg


----------



## jojo2 (11. Oktober 2013)

mannoman
zum glück ist das nicht mein weg zur arbeit
ich käm ja schon angstschweißgebadet an
also am streckenanfang

tolles video! toller fahrer!
das war cool


----------



## imfluss (11. Oktober 2013)

Wer seine Waden noch etwas stählen möchte, 
lange genug auf Trailentzug war oder einfach nur etwas Waldluft in seine Lungen pumpen möchte :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14431


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Oktober 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> für jojo, schon gesehen?
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/video-what-were-you-doing-when-you-were-10/
> 
> ich glaub, das ist sein schulweg




Mensch Ketta, das ist doch alles Fake!

Das dir das nicht aufgefallen ist!!

Am Anfang fährt er ein Hardtail und mit Halbschale.
Im Wald hat er plötzlich ein Fully, Fullface und gelbe Handschuhe.
Der Typ bei den Sprüngen wirkt größer und hat schwarze Handschuhe.
Trotzdem echt cool der Kleene!!

Traut sich definitiv was.


----------



## enduro pro (11. Oktober 2013)

hui Andrea... was ein geiles Video und was für eine atemberaubende gegend....man sind wir arm dran hier  und das ende ist traurig, der arme kleine mann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Mensch Ketta, das ist doch alles Fake!


 
ich möchte auch so gut faken können


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Oktober 2013)

dann lerne es diddie,,,es ist ein schwerer weg,,aber *du* kannst ihn gehen..
hier mein erstes meisterstück nach 3 jahren studium an einer berühmten fakeltät...


----------



## kleinOtze (12. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> dann lerne es diddie,,,es ist ein schwerer weg,,aber *du* kannst ihn gehen..
> hier mein erstes meisterstück nach 3 jahren studium an einer berühmten fakeltät...



 @_Teuto Biker_ ... deine "fake Schuhe" sehen aber echt gut aus, da merkt man das langjährige Studium an der Fakeltät. 

meine Smartphones werden immer entlarvt, keine Ahnung warum


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2013)

Psssst, ich war ja nicht dabei,
aber das Schlabber immer den teutonischen Gral gewinnt,
ist das auch ein Fake????

Hoffi du hast den Pokal doch letztes Jahr überreicht, 
verrate es mir, war das ein Fake???
Ich sag´s auch nicht weiter!! Ehrenwort!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Oktober 2013)

das tut mir leid kleinotze,,vielleicht sind die leute auch einfach nur viel zu kritisch,,
ich würde gern ein eifon von dir kaufen,,,,hast du  welche von äppel lieferbar ???
 @scotti
wieso immer gewonnen ?? den gab es doch erst einmal zu  verleihen...aber ein wiederholter gewinn  wird bei internationalen  buchmachern mit 1 zu 1577 gehandelt...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. Oktober 2013)

So leute bin wieder da...Thomas der Klaus hat mir 3 Tragetaschen voller Schnaps für dich mitgegeben (was war da los!!!!)   
Wasn mit Biken so in den nächsten Tagen...Geht da Was===


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Oktober 2013)

was !!!!! drei tragetaschen !!!!!! nur drei tragetaschen ????


----------



## enduro pro (12. Oktober 2013)

wenn alles gut klappt geht am sonntag ne "altherrentour", mit restalkohol, restgrippe und restFB..wer weiß...

sonntag um 11.00 treffen und dann richtung dörente die anderen aufsammeln ??? oder um 11.30 treffen mit den anderen im bocketal und richtung blauer see radeln....


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Oktober 2013)

altherrentour ??   darf ich trotzdem mit ??? 
der fb kommt auch ?? ich dachte der wäre bis montag auf seinem heimatplaneten....


----------



## enduro pro (12. Oktober 2013)

nur weil du mitfährst ist es ne "altherrentour"....ich ziehe den schnitt ja ganz klar ins jugendliche 

den FB wollte ich nur locken, ob er es versteht weiß ich nicht....


----------



## Chefkocher (12. Oktober 2013)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, hier der neueste Streich von Giacomo..:EPISODE 2......und wieder alles gefilmt in unserem Garten, direkt vor der Haustür....der ein oder andere wird sicherlich das ein oder andere wiedererkennen 
....morgen ist der Regen hoffentlich endlich durch...ich will wieder vor die Tür !!!


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, hier der neueste Streich von Giacomo..:EPISODE 2......und wieder alles gefilmt in unserem Garten, direkt vor der Haustür....der ein oder andere wird sicherlich das ein oder andere wiedererkennen
> ....morgen ist der Regen hoffentlich endlich durch...ich will wieder vor die Tür !!!




Schon gut gefahren!
Will ja kein Spielverderber sein,
aber auch der Förster wird erkennen wo das ist und sicher nicht begeistert sein, daß so durch seinen Wald gebrettert wird.


----------



## Chefkocher (12. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Schon gut gefahren!
> Will ja kein Spielverderber sein,
> aber auch der Förster wird erkennen wo das ist und sicher nicht begeistert sein, daß so durch seinen Wald gebrettert wird.



...dann geh Du doch mit besten Beispiel voran und fahre nicht mehr bei uns ....und wenn doch, so nimm doch bitte die Waldautobahn, aber in angemessener Geschwindigkeit ....wir treffen und dann unten...SPIESSER!!


----------



## enduro pro (12. Oktober 2013)

land unter im teuto...der Teich läuft schon über, der boden schwämmt weg... wenn das wetter morgen auch so ist, dann "hang ick me up"


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...dann geh Du doch mit besten Beispiel voran und fahre nicht mehr bei uns ....und wenn doch, so nimm doch bitte die Waldautobahn, aber in angemessener Geschwindigkeit ....wir treffen und dann unten...SPIESSER!!



Eeeyyyy, locker bleiben!

Wir fahren doch  langsam und rücksichtsvoll, oder willst du dich etwa als Rüpel outen???


----------



## Chefkocher (12. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Eeeyyyy, locker bleiben!
> 
> Wir fahren doch  langsam und rücksichtsvoll, oder willst du dich etwa als Rüpel outen???



...du weisst doch Scotti, ich kann doch gar nicht schnell fahren...btw, was ist ein Rüpel ?

ich mal gegoogelt:

"Ein *Rüpel* (< Ruprecht) ist ein ungehobelter, respektloser, unhöflicher und aggressiver Mensch mit schlechten Umgangsformen. Das Wort wird abwertend und praktisch ausschließlich in Bezug auf Männer verwendet. _Rüpel_ ist in etwa gleichbedeutend mit dem Begriff Flegel, ersteres allerdings mit noch stärkerer Betonung auf der Aggressivität. Das Verbum _rüpeln_ bedeutet sich rüpelhaft benehmen.[1] Die Bezeichnung ist eine alte Kurz-/Koseform des Namens Ruprecht; ein Zusammenhang mit der  ebenso wie der Begriff _Rüpel_ erstmals im 16. Jahrhundert auftretenden  Figur des Knechts Ruprecht ist naheliegend."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. Oktober 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...du weisst doch Scotti, ich kann doch gar nicht schnell fahren...




Wenn du es sagst
ich hätte es nicht schöner ausdrücken können


----------



## diddie40 (12. Oktober 2013)

erst mal, super gefahren und schönes Filmchen. allerdings entspricht die Fahrweise keineswegs den trailroules der dimb. naja, wir werden sehen, wo das endet. bei euch ist die Situation auch ein wenig anders als bei uns. auf dauer kann es aber nicht angehen, dass einige wenige ihren spaß haben und vielen anderen damit eventuell das kleine sensible trainingsgelände teuto nehmen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Schon gut gefahren!
> Will ja kein Spielverderber sein,
> aber auch der Förster wird erkennen wo das ist und sicher nicht begeistert sein, daß so durch seinen Wald gebrettert wird.



das sehe ich ähnlich,,eigentlich genau so,,wasser auf die mühlen der waldnazis,,die  warten auf sowas,,,die fehler haben wir hinter  uns,,,das bild vom natur verliebten radfahrer der sein bestehendes wegerecht in anspruch nimmt .....dahin,,.wieder mal,,..mehr davon..go pro go home...oder jeder der sie einsetzt sollte vorher das gehirn einschalten..zu kritisch ?? ich denke nicht ... kommentare ??? erwünscht ...


----------



## jojo2 (13. Oktober 2013)

scotti
hattest du das video von eurer tour zum andreasberg wieder rausgenommen?
das würd doch eigentlich ganz gut zu dem artikel passen
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...ht-von-bikepark-eroeffnung-in-st-andreasberg/


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Oktober 2013)

Hatte ich ein Video davon gemacht??

Ich glaube du meinst richi gecko!
Und chefkocher?


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht es denn so aus im Teuto??
Land unter oder geht so??


----------



## imfluss (13. Oktober 2013)

Sonne scheint, Grashalme wehen im Wind, Eichhörnchen zwitschern und das Weizen auf der Almhütte steht auch bereit.


----------



## jojo2 (13. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hatte ich ein Video davon gemacht??
> 
> Ich glaube du meinst richi gecko!
> Und chefkocher?



jo! danke
bei @Chefkocher hab ich sofort eins gefunden
dann kann der ja überlegen, ob er das unter dem artikel 
einbettet...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Oktober 2013)

wetter gut, ich leider erkältungsrückschlag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (13. Oktober 2013)

tb online?

nicht im wald???

is schön draußen
ich war heute morgen im wald unterwegs
(11 uhr is ja nix für mich) 

schön im wald heute
und ich hab nach vielen wochen abstinenz festgestellt:
der kommt auch ohne mich zurecht
das beruhigt mich


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Oktober 2013)

geht gleich los jojo,,14°°,,,,mit dem fb,,,das heutige motto der tour 
"am sonntag will mein süßer mit mir radeln geh`n"

aber mit rennrad,,,der wald ist um diese uhrzeit zu voll..
evtl. geht es nach ankum zum salmonellen paul,,,,eis essen,,,der fb mag das so gern...


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit ihr Luschen!

Richi und ich waren heute bei bestem Wetter und fast trockenen Trails im Teuto! Den tapferen Zico haben wir auch noch getroffen.

*Aber wo war der Rest???*


Sind ca. 3 Stunden gefahren. Bocketal bis Nasses Dreieck.
Zwischendurch haben wir Steinpilze gepflückt, konnten sie aber leider nicht mitnehmen (keinen passenden Beutel mitgehabt).
Haben wir sie eben verschenkt.

"Unterhalb der Almhütte haben böse Mountainbiker den ganzen Wald kaputt gemacht!
Die haben ganz viele Bäume umgefahren und mit ihren dicken Reifen den ganzen Hang durchgepflügt. Da wird bestimmt lange Zeit nichts mehr wachsen und durch die tiefen, breiten Reifenspuren löst sich sicher auch der ganze Hang." (Ironiemodus aus)


----------



## jojo2 (13. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> geht gleich los jojo,,14°°,,,,mit dem fb,,,das heutige motto der tour
> "am sonntag will mein süßer mit mir radeln geh`n"
> 
> aber mit rennrad,,,der wald ist um diese uhrzeit zu voll..
> evtl. geht es nach ankum zum salmonellen paul,,,,eis essen,,,der fb mag das so gern...



ach mensch toll tb
ihr beiden versteht es zu leben!

oh sorry tb - kurze unterbrechung

ja nele. ich hab mir noch was von den leckeren donauwellen genommen,
die du vorhin gemacht hast
du der tb und der fb sind grad in ankum
ich glaub ich fahr da jetzt ma hin. 
hmm  ja hast recht ich muss mich noch etwas schonen also besser nich
das letzte mal waren wir doch ich in ankum eis und pommes essen kurz vor dem rasenrennen und dann
nach dem seedingrun bin ich ja so krank geworden
wie lang ist das her? wochen ne? käse


so tb da bin ich wieder
ich hoffe, ihr habt noch schönes wetter erwischt
ankum is immer ne reise wert!
dom besichtigen und danach auf ne stipvisite beim slamonellen paule vorbei

ach ihr beiden
ihr versteht es echt zu leben!
sehr schön


was is eigentlich mit der milchbar??
geschlossen wg. neuausrichtung stand da letzten sonntach nach
dem rennen in warstein
mensch! ein echter verlust. nach´m bikeparkbesuch oder nach´m rennen
gings oft in die milchbar
dann demnächst vielleicht ankum...
hmmm

hach is das schön so langsam wieder auf die bein zu kommen


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Oktober 2013)

der fb auf dem rennrad,,,,wer es nicht mit eigenen augen gesehen hat der glaubt es nicht,,,,geschmeidig wie ein slowakischer berglöwe und der kraft eines taigalesischen andenkänguruh,,,unaufhaltsam wie der geschossene pfeil eines zen meisters,,,
unaufhaltsam / fb,,,,zwei worte die zusammen gehören....nicht der wind spielt mit ihm....nein....er spielt mit dem wind...was ein sonntag....

da war ich scotti,,,,und ich danke gott dafür...


----------



## Chefkocher (13. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ihr Luschen!
> 
> Richi und ich waren heute bei bestem Wetter und fast trockenen Trails im Teuto! Den tapferen Zico haben wir auch noch getroffen.
> 
> ...



*DER REST ?*....wir fühlen uns mal angesprochen;-) tja wir waren heute auch 4h im Teuto ...[ironie ein] aber hier, in unserem Teil des Teutos wo nur die Rüpel fahren, Scotti ;-) Kamera haben wir natürlich zuhause gelassen, dafür haben wir vorher den Förster um Erlaubnis gebeten, auch mal einen sogenannten Singletrail fahren zu dürfen....uihhh, war das schön, sind aber ganz gefühlvoll gefahren und haben der Community keine Schande gemacht  [Ironie aus]

Als Beweis der unnachahmlichen Harmonie zwischen Biker und Natur hier noch das heutige Beweisbild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreenMary (13. Oktober 2013)

@Ketta

Update zum aktuellen Trainingsplan: Heute neue Traingseinheit absolviert:

"Abreißen des Schaltzuges und einstündige Weiterfahrt im zehnten Gang"

Abgeschlossen...lehrreich...und schmerzhaft. ;-) 

Es kann weitergehen, weitere kreative Einheiten werden folgen q 

Ich hoffe immer noch auf deine Unterstützung in zwei Wochen beim Rennen vor Ort!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Oktober 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> *DER REST ?*....wir fühlen uns mal angesprochen;-) tja wir waren heute auch 4h im Teuto ...[ironie ein] aber hier, in unserem Teil des Teutos wo nur die Rüpel fahren, Scotti ;-) Kamera haben wir natürlich zuhause gelassen, dafür haben wir vorher den Förster um Erlaubnis gebeten, auch mal einen sogenannten Singletrail fahren zu dürfen....uihhh, war das schön, sind aber ganz gefühlvoll gefahren und haben der Community keine Schande gemacht  [Ironie aus]
> 
> Als Beweis der unnachahmlichen Harmonie zwischen Biker und Natur hier noch das heutige Beweisbild:




Gefühlvoll gefahren, iss klar!
Und warum steht dann der Wald so auf der Kippe??
Vorher war alles gerade. Kannst du in dem Video nachgucken.
Kaum seid ihr da, ist alles schief!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der fb auf dem rennrad,,,,wer es nicht mit eigenen augen gesehen hat der glaubt es nicht,,,,geschmeidig wie ein slowakischer berglöwe und der kraft eines taigalesischen andenkänguruh,,,unaufhaltsam wie der geschossene pfeil eines zen meisters,,,
> unaufhaltsam / fb,,,,zwei worte die zusammen gehören....nicht der wind spielt mit ihm....nein....er spielt mit dem wind...was ein sonntag....
> 
> da war ich scotti,,,,und ich danke gott dafür...




Ihr beide auf dem Rennrad??
Gibt´s auch so schöne Foto?

Zwei Astralkörper in der Wurstpelle??  

Ne in Ernst, so richtig in dünnen Lycras und hautengen Leibchen??


----------



## GreenMary (13. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Gefühlvoll gefahren, iss klar!
> Und warum steht dann der Wald so auf der Kippe??
> Vorher war alles gerade. Kannst du in dem Video nachgucken.
> Kaum seid ihr da, ist alles schief!!!



Upps...entlarvt. Ich hab noch gesagt, lass uns das Bild lieber nicht posten, der Scotti hat so'n scharfen Blick...der riecht den Braten sofort  
...wir fahren morgen wieder hin und rücken alles wieder gerade ;-)


----------



## Ketta (13. Oktober 2013)

@GreenMary: gut so, das würde ich bis zum rennen so beibehalten und noch dazu schleifende Bremsen einstellen! dann wirst du allen davonfahren


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Oktober 2013)

GreenMary schrieb:


> Upps...entlarvt. Ich hab noch gesagt, lass uns das Bild lieber nicht posten, der Scotti hat so'n scharfen Blick...der riecht den Braten sofort
> ...wir fahren morgen wieder hin und rücken alles wieder gerade ;-)




Dann bin ich beruhigt!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ihr beide auf dem Rennrad??
> Gibt´s auch so schöne Foto?
> 
> Zwei Astralkörper in der Wurstpelle??
> ...



jau scotti,,hauteng und noch ein wenig enger,,,nichts für schwache nerven,,,fotos gibt es nicht,,,sei froh...


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Oktober 2013)

Also wie bei Unfällen,
es ist nicht schön,
aber man muss einfach hin gucken.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Oktober 2013)

genau so scotti,,,genau so,,,


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2013)

hey schlabber, bist du am 01.11. verfügbar???? richard, du auch??? ist ein feiertag und ein freitag....

wenn ja, dann kann die "operation teutonenpott" steigen...

schlabber, putz das ding vorher aber schön sauber, nicht das da klagen kommen, wenn da noch "sabber" dran ist...

und stell noch mal ein schönes bild online, damit alle wissen um was es sich zu kämpfen lohnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (14. Oktober 2013)

Das hört sich gut an.


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Oktober 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey schlabber, bist du am 01.11. verfügbar???? richard, du auch??? ist ein bundesweiter feiertag und ein freitag....
> 
> wenn ja, dann kann die "operation teutonenpott" steigen...
> 
> ...



Seit wann ist Allerheiligen ein bundesweiter Feiertag ???
Wir arbeitsamen Niedersachsen arbeiten an solchen Tagen doppelt um das Bruttoinlandsprodukt aufrechtzuerhalten !! ;-)


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2013)

ein "ohhhh" für die niedersachsen.....

so ist das halt wenn man im falschen bundesland wohnt....


----------



## jojo2 (14. Oktober 2013)

oh cheffi

ich glaub ick hör den enduro trapsen
der will die niedersachsen nich dabei haben
der glaubt wohl, er käme ohne die niedersachsen leichter an den pott

ich glaubs nich:
der will den pott!
der will dem schlabber den pott entreißen!

schlabber machste mit deiner gopro bilder davon
wie enduro kämpft,
um dir den pott wechzunehmen?

cool
gibt´s dafür eine ig
also für den termin?


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Oktober 2013)

...das fängt ja schon gut an. Da schafft sich der Enduro schon vor Veranstaltungsbeginn durch einen fiesen Terminierungstrick eine ganze Gruppe von niedersächsischen Teutonen vom Hals.....tz,tz,tz...tja, da scheinen die sonstigen Mittel wohl allzu begrenzt, was ??


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2013)

nope, ich will den pott nicht...ich kümmere mich um die strecken und die ausrichtung  das "racen" überlasse ich den anderen...

diddie vielleicht oder pascal...mein geheimfavorit ist allerdings der FB, die "uphillrakete" und "uphill" wird das führende thema bei der gralseroberung werden  und rundkurs...


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2013)

und es beginnt mit einem "le mans start"


----------



## jojo2 (14. Oktober 2013)

aha cheffi
wir lagen richtig.
und unter dem öffentlichen druck
hat er von seinem hinterlistigen vorhaben abgelassen 
verschanzt sich jetzt aber hinter "altruistischem wirken für das gemeinwohl"


weißt du, was ich glaube cheffi?
der enduro hätte politiker werden können

gibt´s eigentlich schon ne ig?


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2013)

ach jojo....du magst gut sein in deinem fach, bei mir liegst du allerdings falsch 

warum sollte ich falsche tatsachen vortäuschen, macht doch keinen sinn...ich weiß es und jeder andere auch...

den pott werd ich so schnell nicht bekommen

es geht um den spaß...dabei sein ist alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch Niedersachse  allerdings besitze ich auch kein Fahrrad mehr 
Wieso ist das Leben so hart zu mir, @jojo2, ich brauche hilfe


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2013)

toto, is doch bald weihnachten, bietet feinkost albrecht (aldi) da nix an 

und noch mal ein "ohhh" für einen niedersachsen


----------



## Totoxl (14. Oktober 2013)

Weihnachten gibt es dieses Jahr für dich die Rute, das steht jetzt wohl fest


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2013)

ahhhh, cool....da komme ich dann gern noch mal drauf zurück


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Oktober 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey schlabber, bist du am 01.11. verfügbar???? richard, du auch??? ist ein feiertag und ein freitag....
> 
> wenn ja, dann kann die "operation teutonenpott" steigen...
> 
> ...



äähhhh häääääää
ich dachte wir hätten schon alles klar gemacht
wir haben uns doch letztens extra abends in der brochterbecker bronx getroffen
du weißt schon, da wo die brennenden ölfasser stehen
dort wo die teutodeals gemacht werden
danach hast du ein neues rennrad bekommen
und ich den hier.......


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2013)

psssssst, nicht so laut....muß doch keiner so genau wissen 

du muß noch die letzte rate überweisen, dann geht alles klar 

ich sorge dann dafür das die stopuhr nicht läuft wenn du fährst und alle anderen Strafminuten bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (14. Oktober 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> psssssst, nicht so laut....muß doch keiner so genau wissen
> 
> du muß noch die letzte rate überweisen, dann geht alles klar
> 
> ich sorge dann dafür das die stopuhr nicht läuft wenn du fährst und alle anderen Strafminuten bekommen



ja, psssssssst
also so wie immer....gut
die abkürzungen müsste ich noch wissen
du weißt ja
ich hab kein bock auf anstrengung und schwitzen....
die letze rate wird diesemal auch großzügiger ausfallen......


----------



## jojo2 (14. Oktober 2013)

radde is mal wieder rad gefahren
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/32001


----------



## enduro pro (15. Oktober 2013)

schlabber, wie immer....ich weiß ja wie du es das letzte mal gemacht hast


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ..mein geheimfavorit ist allerdings der FB, die "uphillrakete" und "uphill" wird das führende thema bei der gralseroberung werden  und rundkurs...




ja klar,,,und das pony aus dem ladbergener streichelzoo gewinnt den chio in aachen und danach die europameisterschaften im military ...

ich war heute im muttental ,, super zum biken,,,kann ich nur empfehlen,,,,und das beste,,,schilder auf denen steht.....durchfahrt verboten,,,außer mtb.....
wo gibt es sowas noch...wird es zum pilgerort der verfolgten biker ???


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Oktober 2013)

Moin TB!
Mich kannst du nicht täuschen, von wegen Muttental!

Du meinst wohl N u t t e ntal!

Klar sind Biker da willkommen. Und Reiter und Wanderer und Autofahrer und sogar Pfarrer und Bischöfe.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2013)

ich wollte es erst so schreiben....*m*uttental...aber dann dachte ich das das in so einem niveauvollen fred nicht nötig ist....falsch....
ok...auf dem rückweg sind wir über den eierberg in bochum gefahren...aber nur kucken...

morgen bock auf teuto ???


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> morgen bock auf teuto ???



Wann? 
Wo?
Wie lang?


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich wollte es erst so schreiben....*m*uttental...aber dann dachte ich das das in so einem niveauvollen fred nicht nötig ist....falsch....
> ok...auf dem rückweg sind wir über den eierberg in bochum gefahren...aber nur kucken...
> 
> morgen bock auf teuto ???




Den ersten Nightride der Saison, die Flakscheinwerfer ausführen??
Muß bis 17 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Oktober 2013)

bin dabei, kann euch dann meine neue zeigen


----------



## enduro pro (15. Oktober 2013)

ich würd ja auch, bin allerdings nicht vor 19.30 bereit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (15. Oktober 2013)

komm doch nach, brauchst ja nur dem Lichtschweif zu folgen


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2013)

18:30 ist start...bei interesse treffpunkt per pn....


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. Oktober 2013)

bin auch dabei, hoffe ich.


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Oktober 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> bin auch dabei, hoffe ich.






ich glaube ich melde mich wieder ab!
Ich bin noch nicht fit,
meine Reifen verlieren Luft,
und ich wollte eine schöne ruhige Altherrenrunde drehen!


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. Oktober 2013)

ach Scotty, Du bist doch super Fit. Nicht nur am Tresen, auch auf dem Bike


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Oktober 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ach Scotty, Du bist doch super Fit. Nicht nur am Tresen, auch auf dem Bike



Schön wär's ja, entspricht aber nicht der Realität


----------



## chrisxrossi (15. Oktober 2013)

ich bring Dir da mal morgen so eine Gebräu mit, schmeckt nach Anis und gibt Dir richtig Power. Musst nur genug schlucken davon


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Oktober 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ich bring Dir da mal morgen so eine Gebräu mit, schmeckt nach Anis und gibt Dir richtig Power. Musst nur genug schlucken davon



Klar, und ne Lampe brauche ich dann auch nicht mehr


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich war heute im muttental ,, super zum biken,,,kann ich nur empfehlen,,,,und das beste,,,schilder auf denen steht.....durchfahrt verboten,,,außer mtb.....
> wo gibt es sowas noch...wird es zum pilgerort der verfolgten biker ???



eyyy
gib nächstes mal vorher bescheid wenne meine feierabendtrails benutzt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2013)

wat sachse ??? hömma,,,dat wust ich nich,,, woll,,,glaubse mich dat ?? mit ernst kuzorra seine frau ihr fahrrad aufn berch wah ick..sach den ernst dat..
noch wat,,wenne üba de a40 fährs, bisse schnella wie wenne üba de a2 fahrn tus..


----------



## diddie40 (15. Oktober 2013)

bist du runter? niemand hat die Absicht da schilder auf zu stellen


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2013)

linke line diddie,,,rechts war es feucht...


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Oktober 2013)

hömma teebehh
bisse nich frühär schon als kleener stöppken mit dat fahrad iiim pott uebere pettken gebrettert? dat is doch dat filmchen von dich von damals im muttental, wa?


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2013)

da hasse recht hömma,,wat en fein filmken dat doch is...woll..morgen geht dat nache halde prosper,,bisse da auch an fahratfahn ???,nich datte mich da üba de mauken fahn tus..hömma,,,woll..


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Oktober 2013)

hömma, mach dich ma kein kopp
abba pass schön auf, nich datte mit die fahrat auffe halde gegen de holzpinnekes färs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2013)

allet klah ..


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Oktober 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> bin auch dabei, hoffe ich.


Bring aber diesmal ein richtiges Bike mit


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Oktober 2013)

ich versuchs


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Oktober 2013)

chrisxrossi ohne Kona, dat gibbet nich


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. Oktober 2013)

Will am Samstag mit Taliban nach Willingen,wer hat auch noch mal Lust??


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Oktober 2013)

jau, LUST!!!
das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen
hab bock mit euch zu ballern
in willingen bin ich dabei!


----------



## jojo2 (16. Oktober 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> in willingen bin ich dabei!



und was ist mit spalt?

war schon auf die berichte danach gespannt
na ja dann
bis dann
und viel spass


----------



## jojo2 (16. Oktober 2013)

ach das ist ja wohl eine woche später
alles klar
i stay tuned


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Oktober 2013)

jau jojo
ist ne woche später!


----------



## rigger (16. Oktober 2013)

Otze und ich wollen am 26. Nach willingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (16. Oktober 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Otze und ich wollen am 26. Nach willingen.


am 26. soll es in willingen regnen und schneien

kommenden samstag gibt´s sonnenschein!!


----------



## Chefkocher (16. Oktober 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> am 26. soll es in willingen regnen und schneien
> 
> kommenden samstag gibt´s sonnenschein!!



Am 26./27. scheint die Sonne eh nur im frankenländischen Spalt. Der Indian Summer Oberbayern passend zum Enduro-One-Rennen...und dabei ist das frisch gebackene Teutonia-Racing-Team ;-)

Dies WE schaun mer mal was geht ;-)


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2013)

der teutonische nachtexpress ist heute mit mach 3 durch teutonien gerast,,,carbon statt kondition ,,, einer hatte beides ,,,


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Oktober 2013)

der Eine kann aber nicht mehr ohne Riesen Räder wie es scheint und dann der Lenker....


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2013)

waldrennrad oder wie nennt man sowas ???


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Oktober 2013)

wie war das den so mit so einem Teil zu fahren, du hattest so einen komischen Gesichtsausdruck wie du oben angekommen bist, jetzt sag mal...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Oktober 2013)

der komische gesichtsausdruck kam von meinem ersten gewonnenen bergsprint seit 1689 tagen...und das ohne große anstrengung...solche bikes sind echt unfähr...oder die zukunft..


----------



## diddie40 (16. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> chrisxrossi ohne Kona, dat gibbet nich


 
der hat doch bestimmt ein 29"konacarbonsinglespeednobrakesuphillracebike


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Oktober 2013)

Carbon statt Kondition 
oder
Federweg statt Fahrtechnik?

Das ist doch die Frage!

Eins steht fest. TB und ich waren gestern die einzigen mit richtigen Mountainbikes!! Solides teutonisches Aluminium, Federwege um 180 mm
und Gewichte jenseits der 15 kg.
Gut, wir waren am Berg immer die letzten, zumindest bergauf.

Bergab konnten wir dafür den Ausblick auf die purzelnden Kona-Waldautobahn-Racer geniessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Carbon statt Kondition
> oder
> Federweg statt Fahrtechnik?
> 
> ...



das hab ich mir notiert
bin gespannt, wer als zweiter groÃe laufrÃ¤der unter sich hat
apropos
wann holst du dir endlich mal wieder ein neues rad??

rose z.b. macht alles neu
zumindest die werbetexte sind ganz neu 
ein beispiel (sind die fÃ¼r mittfÃ¼nfziger und 16jÃ¤hrige???)
geil das bin ja ich


Du willst: keine Limits akzeptieren, mit der Natur verschmelzen, Gegenden erforschen, die noch niemand gesehen hat, die eigenen FÃ¤higkeiten immer weiter vorantreiben. Dein Werkzeug: das SOUL FIRE, 185 mm Federweg, verpackt in ein vÃ¶llig neu entwickeltes Rahmenkonzept. HerzstÃ¼ck ist ein steifer und belastbarer Aluminiumrahmen, mit langem Oberrohr und langem Radstand sowie interner ZugfÃ¼hrung auch fÃ¼r Vario-SattelstÃ¼tzen. FrÃ¼her hat man solche Bikes den Berg hochgeschoben, heute geht es genÃ¼sslich auf Freeride-Tour. Geht es bergab, wird klar, warum man diese Bikekategorie âSuper-Enduroâ nennt â kein Drop zu extrem, kein Trail zu verblockt, keine Geschwindigkeit zu hoch. Wenn es ins Ungewisse geht, brauchst du die Gewissheit, dass dein Bike hÃ¤lt. Das SOUL FIRE hÃ¤lt sein Versprechen â zu 100 Prozent.

geil
ich finde, die haben einen preis verdient


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> das hab ich mir notiert
> bin gespannt, wer als zweiter große laufräder unter sich hat
> apropos
> wann holst du dir endlich mal wieder ein neues rad??
> ...




Hallo jojo,
ich und ein neues Rad?
Gerne, aber bitte kein Rose. Die gehen doch immer kaputt.

Mein Herz schlägt ja für dieses:

Mega AM  all-mountain, all the time
The original Nukeproof Mega was inspired by the explosion in Enduro-style DH events, taking its name and its cues from the daddy of them all  the Megavalanche
For 2013 weve given the Mega AM a makeover, with an all-new custom hydroformed tubeset for increased front-end stiffness and improved strength-to-weight ratio, plus an additional 10mm rear travel  now 160mm  offering ultimate stability and confidence on the most gnarly of Alpine descents.
Now designed to take forks with up to 180mm travel, the Mega AM combines downhill prowess with pedalling efficiency  perfect for the unique challenges thrown up by competitive Enduro events, Alpine trips, All-Mountain adventures or tough, technical riding where uplifts arent an option.
Progressive suspension
Suspension-wise, the Mega uses our 'Erosion' linkage giving a smooth progressive action with a well controlled mid-stroke to avoid wallowing under pedal loads.
Oversize main pivot bearings are contained in a bespoke CNC-machined Bottom Bracket assembly to ensure alignment, durability and precision, while an asymmetric chainstay design gives clearance for a front derailleur and compatibility with all leading models of ISCG 05 - mounted chain retention systems.
Geometry is based around a slack 66deg head angle and 72deg seat angle, with a long wheelbase keeping the centre of gravity low for optimum stability at speed.

Ich hab zwar nichts verstanden, aber ich find´s toll.

Und hast du gesehen was man damit alles machen kann? Zumindest mit dem Vorgänger! Ketta hat gesagt: wenn man so ein Rad hat, kann man so tolle Sachen wie in dem Video das sie weiter oben gepostet hat.

Ich glaube das wär was für mich!


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2013)

scotti
das musst du haben!

und diesen französischen text da versteh ich auch nich
klingt aber auch sehr souverän


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Oktober 2013)

Der Dichter der Dichter........Der krigt was auf die lichter


----------



## brcrew (17. Oktober 2013)

wasn hier los!? ..


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Oktober 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> wasn hier los!? ..




Reht hat er!

Genau so sah der Crissxrossi gestern aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2013)

eine frage scotti,,,,der typ mit dem schild,,,findet der 29er jetzt gut oder nicht???erst dachte ich der kritisiert,,,aber eventuell möchte er nur seine jungs anfeuern,,,wie ich darauf komme ???? schau dir mal den pullover von dem süßen an,,,tommy hilfiger...uuaaahhh...


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2013)

they are gay
ich dachte das heißt so viel wie:
da steh ich drauf!


----------



## kleinOtze (17. Oktober 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Otze und ich wollen am 26. Nach willingen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2013)

scotti !!! du wirst hier gebraucht...


----------



## kleinOtze (17. Oktober 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> wasn hier los!? ..



durch das sitzpolster sieht es aus als hätte er ein herzchen am arsch  welch ein raffiniertes design diese cc bekleidung hat


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2013)

kleinOtze schrieb:


>



häi ihr beiden süßen
ich würd am nächsten wochenende gerne in den harz
schulenberg - wieder mal nele abholen und auch selber fahren


was macht ihr an diesem wochenende?
ich will mich nicht mit den groben purschen in willingen messen


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> eine frage scotti,,,,der typ mit dem schild,,,findet der 29er jetzt gut oder nicht???erst dachte ich der kritisiert,,,aber eventuell möchte er nur seine jungs anfeuern,,,wie ich darauf komme ???? schau dir mal den pulover von dem süßen an,,,tommy hilfiger...uuaaahhh...



Hmmm, schwierige Frage!
Ich hatte ähnliche Gedanken.
Habe mich dann aber für kritisieren entschieden.

Begründung:
Auf die Frage für wen er seine Mode macht, gab Herr Hilfiger mal folgende denkwürdige Antwort:

"Für junge, gut verdienende, weiße Amerikaner."

Da diese Aussage eine gewisse Intoleranz gegenüber "Randgruppen" vermuten läßt, zu der er sicher auch "Gay´s" zählen würde, 
denke ich Homosexuelle würden nix von Hilfiger kaufen.

Daraus ergibt sich, der Typ auf dem Bild zählt zur angestrebten Zielgruppe und ist intolerant gegenüber Minderheiten, also auch 29er-Fahrern!

Ist das nicht eine schön schlüssige Argumentation??


----------



## rigger (17. Oktober 2013)

Dieses Wochenende hab ich keine zeit, die Kreismeisterschaften liegen an...


----------



## diddie40 (17. Oktober 2013)

im cc sind die 29er aber keine Minderheit, sondern eher der von Hilfiger beworbene Personenkreis


----------



## enduro pro (17. Oktober 2013)

scotty hat die antwort....

Tb nicht auf prosper???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2013)

boah  scotti..sehr scharf argumentiert und analysiert...ich glaube du hast recht...
wenn der  typ mit dem schild  wüßte das der typ mit dem schlechten geschmack ihn gar nicht mag...
der steht ja schließlich auch am rand...
er hätte den pulli wahrscheinlich nicht gekauft...
 @Enduro
prosper war gestern...


----------



## enduro pro (17. Oktober 2013)

hört, hört...ist heut der tag der weißheiten???

gestern??? ich bekomme nix mehr mit....


----------



## enduro pro (17. Oktober 2013)

was machsten heut noch so...lust auf teutonenrace Planung und Streckenbegehung???


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2013)

ich bin am 1. entweder arbeiten oder bei freunden in baden-würtemberg...


----------



## enduro pro (17. Oktober 2013)

macht doch nix..

dann eben anders...lust auf cafe und kuchen in t-burg


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2013)

geht auch pommes und bier ???


----------



## enduro pro (17. Oktober 2013)

klar....


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Oktober 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> im cc sind die 29er aber keine Minderheit, sondern eher der von Hilfiger beworbene Personenkreis



Stimmt,
aber andererseits sind CC-Fahrer aber eine absolute Randgruppe!!


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2013)

woher wisst ihr das alles?

geil

ich will auch noch mal:
1. montier ich heute abend wieder meine mallets ans rad
(die mit klickies. die die ich vor zig jahren von meinem cube abgeschraubt hab)
2.ich werde fahrräder mit großen laufrädern testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (17. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> woher wisst ihr das alles?
> 
> geil
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


>



ja aber du weißt doch, dass ich einen schlechten geschmack bei farben habe
ich könnte ja mal wieder mit wandfarbe arbeiten

hier sind sie
welche farbe schlägst du denn vor?


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ja aber du weißt doch, dass ich einen schlechten geschmack bei farben habe
> ich könnte ja mal wieder mit wandfarbe arbeiten
> 
> hier sind sie
> ...




Erst mal das Rad putzen. Ich sehe nur Erdtöne.
Und ein bisschen blau.
Wo ist überhaupt das Fahrrad??


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Erst mal das Rad putzen. Ich sehe nur Erdtöne.



das kommt vom radfahren
da kommst du auch noch hinter
oder bei mir vorbei
dann fahren wir und danach
putz 
t
du die räder

greven
hmm
da fahr ich hin und wieder durch 
das is nich so weit wech


----------



## Totoxl (17. Oktober 2013)

Dann möchte ich mich mal outen.
Mein neues Rad wird auch Räder haben die größer als 26" sind.
Ich bin halt super Werbetext anfällig


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2013)

danke toto,,,ich fahre samstag ein 650b probe...danke toto...unser coming out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (17. Oktober 2013)

Kein Thema TB, "wir" müssen doch zusammen halten


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2013)

ja toto,,,du bist da wenn dein team dich braucht,,,ich fühle mich jetzt viel besser,,,nicht mehr so reduziert,,,,

für alle,,,besonders für die die es nicht interesiert:::: ich fahre samstag ein 650b probe und das ist gut so...


----------



## Totoxl (17. Oktober 2013)

So ist es richtig, schrei es in die Welt hinaus....

Momentan habe ich als Leihrad ein 29" 120mm Bike und bin immer noch der gleiche Toto


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2013)

29" mit 120mm,,,,gayl,,,äähh,,sorry,,,geil..


----------



## Ketta (17. Oktober 2013)

@ toto und tb, wenn ich wieder biken kann, fahr ich auch 650b probe


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2013)

das tat gut oder?
hach mensch 
ich liebe euch

aber ketta dich natürlich besonders
viel liebe hilft
liebe is chi und chi hilft
ganz viel chi
von jojo

damit du bald wieder fahrrad fahren kannst

chirio!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2013)

ja ketta,,,lass es raus!!! noch sind wir wenige,,,umso stärker müssen wir sein..
ein schlauer mann sagte mal :: es gibt nichts stärkeres als ein bike deren zeit gekommen ist..
so ungefähr zumindest hat er das gesagt..


----------



## Totoxl (17. Oktober 2013)

love is in the air, everywhere i look around


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2013)

für ketta, toto,jojo und fb :::

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7dhGywn5Q8"]RocKwiz - Love Is In The Air - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## imfluss (17. Oktober 2013)

Bei so viel Liebe in der Luft und coming-out's ein bischen was für die traditionsbewussten 26er-Fans :

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/335375/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (17. Oktober 2013)

Hey TB was nützen dir Größere Räder wenn Du schon bei 26er abkackst!!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. Oktober 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Hey TB was nützen dir Größere Räder wenn Du schon bei 26er abkackst!!!!




Ihr beiden habt eucg echt Lieb )


----------



## jojo2 (18. Oktober 2013)

ich finde jeder, der hier ein video postet, hat auch eine rückmeldung verdient!

darum tu ich das jetzt mal




Teuto Biker schrieb:


> für ketta, toto,jojo und fb :::
> 
> RocKwiz - Love Is In The Air - YouTube



danke tb
da war´n wirklich ein paar hübsche dabei!






imfluss schrieb:


> Bei so viel Liebe in der Luft und coming-out's ein bischen was für die traditionsbewussten 26er-Fans :



okay - danke soweit

26 er?
aha
du findest also, klein is fein
nun ja ich hätte da wohl ein paar dirt-, ein paar bmx- und 
videos mit noch kleineren rädern auf lager

das hier kennt natürlich schon jeder

aber bei so´nem battle muss man ja erstmal klein einsteigen
vergiß 26 zoll
nimm 42 mm (oder so)
eins meiner absoluten lieblingsvideos
[ame="http://vimeo.com/48726610"]STATIONPARK on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Totoxl (18. Oktober 2013)

Richtig gut


----------



## diddie40 (19. Oktober 2013)

an die Testfahrer
berichtet mal über eure Erfahrungen mit den großen Laufrädern.
@Teuto Biker wann und wo startet denn der Selbstversuch?
Bin auch interessiert


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Oktober 2013)

sehr geiles Video, kann der Sohnemann auch fast so ich bin froh auf dem Rad zu bleiben


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Oktober 2013)

heute um 13°° ist showtime..treff parkplatz dörenthe
hoffentlich passt mir bis dahin der helm wieder...was eine party...endlich tanzlehrer..hurra...
also wenn in zukunft mal jemand rumba,tschatschascha oder lambada lernen möchte bin ich der richtige mann...ruuuuuuft mich aaaannnn...nur heute 10% auf lambada...

tanzschule einsames herz
höllenstraße 6
46466 schiebehausen
05467/666999


----------



## Ketta (19. Oktober 2013)

also tb, ich weiß ja nicht was daran jetzt wahr ist, aber als ich mir "love is in the air" angehört habe (ich habs nur gehört, schlabber hats auch gesehen), habe ich mir vorgestellt, ob/wie du dazu wohl tanzen kannst

bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf deinen 650b fahrbericht, was testet du denn?


----------



## diddie40 (19. Oktober 2013)

hallo ketta
ich glaube der tb kann heute nicht antworten, er muss wohl heute abend damit weiter machen womit er letzte nacht aufgehört hat. dazwischen durfte er sich auf einem tollen bike durch den teuto quälen. also, ich denke, da hat kona mal ein gutes bike herausgebracht. (bin es auch mal kurz gefahren) macht einen sehr stimmigen eindruck, kurzes sitzrohr, langes oberrohr, kurzer vorbau, breiter lenker, vorne 2-fach, gutes gewicht, ach ja, wenngleich der unterschied zwischen 26" und 27,5" nicht riesig ist, ist er aber zu spüren. trotz des kurzen radstandes läuft es sehr ruhig. nachdem wir dann etwas feintuning vorgenommen hatten, (Luftdruck in Gabel, Dämpfer und Reifen) und tb ein wenig frische luft geschnappt hatte, spürte auch tb, dass das bike was kann. wer sich für 27,5" interessiert sollte sich das kona mal anschauen.
http://www.konaworld.com/process_153.cfm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (19. Oktober 2013)

interessant finde ich aber auch das Focus sam
http://enduro-mtb.com/neues-enduro-bike-von-focus-das-sam-2014/


----------



## kleinOtze (19. Oktober 2013)

Gibt's nen Bericht von den Parkbesuchern aus Willingen? Wie wars?


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Oktober 2013)

Gut war´s! Freeride super griffig, DH sehr rutschig, überall sehr windig, Wetter super, Suffköppe ohne Ende!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Oktober 2013)

jau ketta,,,,der diddie hat recht,,,gefahren bin ich das process von kona und war echt überrascht,,keine konatypische sänfte sondern ein straffes bike haben die jungs auf den markt geschmissen..der hinterbau bewegt sich im uphill gleich 0 um im downhill alles zu geben....das fahrverhalten mit den 650b laufrädern macht spass ..sehr viel spass..

mein fazit:::
 evtl. brauch niemand ein 650b,,,bin mir sogar sicher das mit 26" und 29" alles abgedeckt ist,,,650b nur auf dem markt ist um dem unkritischen käufer das portemanaie ((schreibt man das so)) zu öffnen..egal...ich mache jeden schxxß mit..bis morgen werde ich mich entscheiden ob ich mir solch ein bike zulege...


----------



## enduro pro (20. Oktober 2013)

Jemand in teutonien heut vormittag???


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Oktober 2013)

Oh je der TB im Konarausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Oktober 2013)

wenn es nur der konarausch wäre dämon..ohhh..ooooh...da fällt mir ein...wir haben gestern nach der slush eis orgie den fb verloren bekommen....hat jemand einen orientierungslosen  fb gesehen ??? oh shit...der fb ist weg..


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Oktober 2013)

Lockere Altherrenrunde würde ich auch noch zustande bringen. Aber erst so ab 11:30.
Ritschi? Fit?


----------



## enduro pro (20. Oktober 2013)

altherren hört sich gut an....


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Oktober 2013)

dürfen auch leichen mit ???

nur heute: 10% auf rumba


----------



## enduro pro (20. Oktober 2013)

kannst ja 30% auf slow-fox geben


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Oktober 2013)

Sprichst du von dir oder von Ritschi?
Oder gar von FB?


----------



## enduro pro (20. Oktober 2013)

bocketal???


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Oktober 2013)

...und der 1. Berg in Schlomo?


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vn3z5Ek6QU"]wir fahr'n ins Bocketal - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ricobra50 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 11:30 Bocketal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. Oktober 2013)

bocketal !!!!

der erste berg in slow-fox ...tb fährt vor  rum-bar gibt es erst oben


----------



## enduro pro (20. Oktober 2013)

oder bio-Pommes und bio-Bier in te-burg....

in brochterbeck ist auch herbstmarkt, da gibt es auch lecker für hinterher...Waffeln, fritten, Pizza...


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Oktober 2013)

11:30 in alter Herren Frische, in schlo-mo und nur bergab.
Im Buckeltal.


----------



## Ketta (20. Oktober 2013)

schlabber versucht auch pünktlich da zu sein


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Oktober 2013)

Eyyy, dann müssen wir ja noch langsamer fahren, oder ist er heute besser drauf als gestern??

Und Ketta, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Oktober 2013)

passt gut auf euch auf..http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUVbnHeuwMt5uBDOZHgm83ig&v=6jgjk3DsN7c


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Oktober 2013)

FB auf Dope!


----------



## enduro pro (20. Oktober 2013)

der körper paßt


----------



## enduro pro (20. Oktober 2013)

"altherrentour" gelungen...alle heil wieder zu hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2013)

Diddie wenn du im November mit deiner Band in Schüttorf bist trinken wir einen zusammen! Wenn du Bock hast können wir Sonntags auch noch hier ne runde drehen....


----------



## diddie40 (20. Oktober 2013)

@rigger
leider bin ich bei dem gig in schüttorf nicht dabei, da ich einen anderen gig habe.
trink einen für mich mit


----------



## enduro pro (20. Oktober 2013)

der Termin für schlabbers titelverteidigung wird auf den 03.11. verschoben...

Anmeldungen ab jetzt.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14448

----------------extranews------extranews----------

für den internen gebrauch wird es ende november, anfang Dezember, wenn es frost gegeben hat, einen "extratermin" in der Almhütte geben...

Grünkohl essen, trinken, anschließen mehrere boxkämpfe, wie letztes jahr   scotty hat sich für das "Fliegengewicht" schon angemeldet...

--------------weitere Infos folgen-----------


----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2013)

3.11. bin ich raus, da hab ich Bezirksligawettkampf...


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Oktober 2013)

pah
bezirksliga
du hättest die chance den teutonischen worldcup gral zu erobern!!


----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2013)

Bei der Berzirksliga hab ich wenigstend ne Chance zu gewinnen, beim Teuto WC nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (20. Oktober 2013)

Dienstag soll ja wieder Sommer werden, jemand bock auf Wald?
Könnte ab 15.00 Hundert Starten...


----------



## jojo2 (20. Oktober 2013)

guten tag
ich machs kurz

bin zurück aus dem harz
auch eine stippvisite im bikepark andreasberg gemacht
nun ja
ich hab auf meiner zehnpunkteliftkarte noch fünf übrig
wer die haben möchte, kann die kriegen
ich werd da wohl vorerst nicht mehr hinfahren
grüße an euch alle
vom müden jojo
rigger wie warn denn deine vereinsmeisterschaften gelaufen?

nele will nächsten samstag nach willingen
da werd ich dann wohl mitfahren und euch treffen
fürti
in liebe
chirio
jojo


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Oktober 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Bei der Berzirksliga hab ich wenigstend ne Chance zu gewinnen, beim Teuto WC nicht...



das ist aber nur bezirksliga,,,nicht die höchste klasse der bikeevolution...wenn du einen platz in  walhalla willst mußt du dir dein ticket im teutonischen ringen erkämpfen...
 @jojo
was war los ???


----------



## jojo2 (20. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> was war los ???



och nix besonderes

nur dieser neue park
der park ist bemüht aber
bißchen zu flach
bißchen zu kurz
bißchen zu wenig herausfordernd

ansonsten ist harz immer gut 
vier parks (na ja thale is ja kein park, macht aber die eine oder 
andere abfahrt auch spass)
also vier auf einen streich, das is immer gut
nur dieser neue, da muss man mit vielen hin,
dann macht auch der bestimmt richtig viel spass



und nun noch aus gegebenem anlaß

grüße nach berlin 
und wuppertal
mit pumptrackfahrn vom feinsten
ich brauch dringend wieder ein hardtail verdammt


[ame="http://vimeo.com/77298721"]Crankworx Whistler 2013 - RockShox Ultimate Pumptrack Challenge on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## brcrew (20. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nele will nächsten samstag nach willingen
> da werd ich dann wohl mitfahren...



soweit ich weiss war heute der letzte tag winterberg. machen früher zu wegen dem bau vom neuen lift.. sagte man mir zumindest vor 2 wochen dort.


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Oktober 2013)

@brcrew
willingen ist nicht winterberg

 @jojo2
och menno
doofe parks sind doof


----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2013)

Samstag wird Willingen gerockt!!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> grüße nach berlin
> und wuppertal
> mit pumptrackfahrn vom feinsten
> ich brauch dringend wieder ein hardtail verdammt



 Das Video!!! Was machen die da? Das ist ja unglaublich!

Danke Jojo! Beste Grüße zurück ins Emsland.


----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2013)

Apropos Pumptrack, den in Willingen kannste vergessen, der ist mist. Der Metabolon ist dagegen erste sahne!!!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (21. Oktober 2013)

ach lieber jojo!! Vielen Dank für die lieben Grüße    das bringt immer ein Stück Heimat in die große Stadt!
natürlich auch ganz viele grüße an alle, die noch hier so unterwegs sind!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (21. Oktober 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @_brcrew_
> willingen ist nicht winterberg



..ja, ich sollte aufmerksamer lesen..^^


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

kurz vor minute drei fährt er den bikepark andreasberg
schöne aufnahmen von da

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/32146


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2013)

meine nachlese für ketta zum 650b,und natürlich für alle die es auch interessiert,,
,,ich habe mich entschieden mir vorerst kein 650b zu kaufen,,,mit solch einem bike macht der teuto vielleicht  noch mehr spaß,,,aber wirklich brauchen tut es niemand,,,wer bisher spaß hatte wird ihn auch ohne 650b weiterhin haben,,klar rollt es besser über irgendwelche wurzeln usw....aber will ich das?????fährt man wurzel-oder steinfelder um darüber zu gleiten oder darf es ruhig rumpeln???soll es nicht sogar rumpeln???,in erster linie habe ich mich aber dagegen entschieden weil ich den eindruck nicht loswerde das mir die bike industrie da was um jeden preis aufdrängen will...
ich werde abwarten ... noch hat sich meiner meinung nach der verbraucher  nicht dem hersteller ergeben...meine meinung..


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Oktober 2013)

Und Action


----------



## Ketta (21. Oktober 2013)

tb, ich hätt gedacht du nimmst es, nicht wegen 650b, einfach so, weils gut war, quasi als belohnung, weil die schule doch jetzt zu ende ist


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Und Action




Gemogelt!!!
Das ist gar nicht von Samstag!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> tb, ich hätt gedacht du nimmst es, nicht wegen 650b, einfach so, weils gut war, quasi als belohnung, weil die schule doch jetzt zu ende ist



ist gut,,macht spaß,,,und ist nicht vom tisch,,,werde aber abwarten in welche richtung sich die sache entwickelt...wenn ich jetzt unbedingt ein neues bike brauchen würde,,dass kona wäre meins..

wenn sich immer nur das beste durchsetzen würde wäre unser betriebssystem bestimmt nicht von microsoft..
und eben dieses bestimmen der hersteller..wenn der verbraucher sich 1-2 jahre weigert ist 650b vielleicht schon bald geschichte..


15% auf tango


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ist gut,,macht spaß,,,und ist nicht vom tisch,,,werde aber abwarten in welche richtung sich die sache entwickelt...wenn ich jetzt unbedingt ein neues bike brauchen würde,,dass kona wäre meins..
> 
> wenn sich immer nur das beste durchsetzen würde wäre unser betriebssystem bestimmt nicht von microsoft..
> und eben dieses bestimmen der hersteller..wenn der verbraucher sich 1-2 jahre weigert ist 650b vielleicht schon bald geschichte..
> ...




Oh TB, 
dann war die Kaffeefahrt am Samstag ja ganz unsonst!!

Nix gekauft?

Wenn da ma nicht ein paar Veranstalter über die Wupper geh´n. Und du bist dann Schuld!!

Überleg dir das noch mal. Die Wirtschaft muß jetzt angekurbelt werden.
Wenn es kein 27,5er wird dann bleibt nur ein 29er! So einen Oldschool-Quatsch wie 26 kannst auch im Teuto bald nicht mehr fahren!!
Nur noch im dunklen! Quasi beim Nightride!!!!!!!   ???

Subtil genuch???


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2013)

was ist subtil ??? ventil kenne ich,sogar die mehrzahl davon,,invantil,,,aber subtil ??? kannst du eigentlich tanzen scotti ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> was ist subtil ??? ventil kenne ich,sogar die mehrzahl davon,,invantil,,,aber subtil ??? kannst du eigentlich tanzen scotti ???



Ja, aber nur Tango und auch nur wenn`s ganz dunkel ist.
Und du?
Meistens gehe ich Mittwochs tanzen. Wenn nicht auf den Tischen, dann im Ringelpietz.


----------



## enduro pro (21. Oktober 2013)

Ventil, subtil, invantil, Tanzstil....wo soll das noch hinführen....


nur heute...50% auf alles, was keinen reifen hat.....


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

o.k. ich nehm 10% davon!


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> was ist subtil ??? ventil kenne ich,sogar die mehrzahl davon,,invantil,,,aber subtil ??? kannst du eigentlich tanzen scotti ???



Subtil ist die Wenigerzahl von Ventil.


----------



## enduro pro (21. Oktober 2013)

ah, so ist das...wenigerzahl..i´st das so wie Mehrzahl nur mit minus


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. Oktober 2013)

Richtig! 

Quasi wenn man weniger als ein Ventil hat. Oder waren es weniger als Null? Ich muss die genaue Definition noch mal nachschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

Alles falsch!
Schon ein berühmter Pilzkopf sang vom Yellow Sub-ma-til!
Wer´s jetzt noch nicht weiß, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.

jojo, deine Zeit, was sagst du dazu?


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2013)

hää watt?? ich muß erst googeln...woher wisst ihr sowas ???


----------



## enduro pro (21. Oktober 2013)

ich kenne nur "oh du schöner Westerwald" ...


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

Googeln, was haben denn jetzt Brillen damit zu tun???


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich beim fachsimpeln mit den Profis auf der Eurobike gelernt.
Die werfen nur mit so Fachbegriffen um sich. Die habe mir auch immer was von infantil erzählt. Was das heist habe ich aber noch nicht herausgefunden.

Ich kenne nur Westerland...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2013)

wat ???


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

Die Nulpen meinten Sauerland!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Oktober 2013)

Sauerkraut mit kassler und kartoffelstampf..lecker..scotty weiß was gut ist...


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

Oh SchaiXXe ich hoffe hier lesen keine Fremden mit. NSA oder so!
Die sperren den kompletten Teuto für Subversive Elemente!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. Oktober 2013)

Tulpen wachsen aber nicht im Sauerland, sondern in den Niederlanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> jojo, deine Zeit, was sagst du dazu?




meine zeit wird kommen


----------



## enduro pro (21. Oktober 2013)

uiiiiiiiiiii jojo....


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

ich hab noch´n bild 
helft mir mal
kann ich eins davon für diesen last whipfotowettbewerb nehmen???


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

eins fehlte noch
ich hab noch ein paar, aber die sind 
ach egal


----------



## diddie40 (21. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> meine zeit wird kommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 260955


  @jojo2 eigentlich ging es um 27,5" nicht um 17"


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

ne ne?
also unscharf und so
und nicht den richtigen zeitpunkt erwischt

war leider etwas verpeilt beim fotos machen an dem tag


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

17 zoll 

gehört die zukunft!!


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

Jojo nimm das, wo du mit dem Tigertanga und Badeschlappen whippst.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

jo
soll ich näher ranzoomen?
besser so lassen ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (21. Oktober 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Tulpen wachsen aber nicht im Sauerland, sondern in den Niederlanden!



buh! ..stimmt garnicht! die wachsen kurz davor im riggerland!^^


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

Neee, geh lieber nicht in den zoo men, viel zu gefährlich!


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

riggerland is gut
aber von kurz davor da kommen keine tulpen nur gras


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2013)

soviel intellekt an einem ort,,,leute kommt herbei und stellt eure   fragen ,, die ihr immer schon beantwortet haben wolltet...aber leider  nur leute kennt die doof sind....

ich trau mich:::
ist der begriff âselbshilfegruppeâ nicht widersinnig und 
  wenn man pasta und antipasta isst â ist man dann immer noch hungrig ???


----------



## diddie40 (21. Oktober 2013)

hey rigger, kannste das nächste mal gras aus riggerland mitbringen. ich glaube wir sollten mal einen durchziehen um zur Erleuchtung zu kommen


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

teuto biker schrieb:


> ich trau mich:::
> Ist der begriff selbshilfegruppe nicht widersinnig und
> wenn man pasta und antipasta isst  ist man dann immer noch hungrig ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> soviel intellekt an einem ort,,,leute kommt herbei und stellt eure   fragen ,, die ihr immer schon beantwortet haben wolltet...aber leider  nur leute kennt die doof sind....
> 
> ich trau mich:::
> ist der begriff âselbshilfegruppeâ nicht widersinnig und
> wenn man pasta und antipasta isst â ist man dann immer noch hungrig ???



Aaaaalso TB, das ist sooo:
Selbshilfe gipps nich!
Wenn man pasta und antipasta zusammen isst, ergibt das Zahnpasta.
Hungrig ist man dann nicht mehr, aber man hat dann Schaum vorm Mund. 
Und was das bedeutet, frag mal den FB!


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. Oktober 2013)

Man kommt auch mit Antipasta zur Erleuchtung! Wobei, das ist mir ein bisschen zu negativ und so... Lieber doch nur Pasta.


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 260958



Das ist doch Antischlabber!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2013)

danke jungs,,endlich antworten,,und vergesst mich bei dem gras nicht...


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Das ist doch Antischlabber!



das is schlabpaster!


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Das ist doch Antischlabber!



Nein, das hier ist Antischlabber!


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Nein, das hier ist Antischlabber!



... ich könnte trotzdem


----------



## Papa-Joe (21. Oktober 2013)

Hm, so ein Becher ist eigentlich nicht als Herausforderung zu verstehen!


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2013)

egal
der könnte immer
[ame="http://vimeo.com/77111226"]SHAKE on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2013)

ist das nicht der  neue kawumm  von tupper ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (22. Oktober 2013)

wer es gestern nicht gesehen hat, sollte sich das mal anschauen
http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...nneingetraenkdochkeinefluegelverleiht100.html


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Oktober 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wer es gestern nicht gesehen hat, sollte sich das mal anschauen
> http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...nneingetraenkdochkeinefluegelverleiht100.html






ja is schon erschreckend


----------



## jojo2 (22. Oktober 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wer es gestern nicht gesehen hat, sollte sich das mal anschauen



jo diddie
das lief schon mal vor ein paar wochen
wirklich erschreckendes gab es ja nicht zu sehen und zu hören

kein wunder
bei redbull redet man ja auch nicht drüber
dort was "aufzudecken" is fürn journalisten bestimmt nich leicht


dass athleten unter druck gesetzt werden, oder sich unter druck gesetzt fühlen...
kann man dann zwar behaupten, aber die betreffenden werden bis auf weiteres nicht so viel erzählen. redbull hat die ja zumeist noch unter vertrag und zudem dürfte jeder wissen, dass die viel geld für rechtsanwälte ausgeben können...
vielleicht dauert es einfach nur noch etwas zeit bis mehr interna nach außen kommen


so heißt es dann momentan nur:
wir unterstützen frei denkende und selbstverantwortlich handelnde menschen bei der verwirklichung ihrer träume, oder so ähnlich

und da liegen die scheinbar goldrichtig 
und jede gopro und youtube und vimeo und und und 
machen auf ihre weise das gleiche: 

für und vor und wegen publikum und
im wettstreit mit den anderen athleten
irgendwo auf der welt 

höher-schneller-weiter gab es schon immer und 
liegt in der natur des menschen sagen die, 
die es wissen müssen 

(vor ein paar wochen hatte ich mtb-news vorgeschlagen, ebenfalls journalistisch (kann man das so sagen?) darüber zu berichtigen, aber 
1. ist das thema kompliziert 
2. ein ast auf dem mindestens alle modernen sportarten sitzen
von dort gab es bislang noch nichts, glaube ich)


und dann habe ich im oktober immer ein kleines ding für die menschheit vor der tür meiner arbeitshütte

für mich ein total großes ding 





chirio
der jojo


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2013)

das ist die dunkle seite von red bull ??? alle achtung...einem unternehmen das 5 mrd. euro im jahr umsetzt...da wäre selbst der vatikan froh..
einem extremsportler die beste ausrüstung zu stellen damit er möglichst sicher verrückte sachen macht die er sowieso machen würde, ist eine dunkle seite..aha..
wenn red bull nicht so böse wäre würde der sportler das nicht machen und ihm würde dann auch nichts passieren oder wie?? er geht mit seiner oma kniffeln und alles ist gut...die zuschauer die gern die rampage usw..anschauen sind auch alle auf der dunklen seite...so... so...
weinende witwen die nicht wussten das basejump gefährlich ist und eltern die ihren 14 jährigen jungen in solch eine arena schicken...red bull ist schuld..fertig...natürlich auch alle die sich das anschauen......


gehört hier nicht hin,,,ich weiß

jetzt noch geschrieben das bis zur fussball-wm 2022 ca.4000 menschen dafür sterben werden die weder die möglichkeit haben berühmt oder dabei reich zu werden...


----------



## jojo2 (22. Oktober 2013)

tb 
ich hab mir heute mittag solche mühe gegeben
und du gehst da einfach drüber weg
mit sonem handstreichen, federwisch, fishmob oder wie das heißt

wie findest du denn nun meinen baum?!


und ja ich glaube auch
das ist das kawumm von trooper


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2013)

habe ich nicht gesehen jojo,,,,,es war so nebelig  auf unserer tupperparty,,,
aber du hast da einen  sehr schönen baum...der fb ist der gleichen meinung..
er hat auch einen lieblingsbaum,,,und will ihn dir unbedingt zeigen..
selten habe ich ihn so eifrig mit seinen buntstiften gesehen..

tttääätttäärrätä,,,


----------



## Papa-Joe (22. Oktober 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wer es gestern nicht gesehen hat, sollte sich das mal anschauen
> http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...nneingetraenkdochkeinefluegelverleiht100.html




Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Sendung reißerisch auf RTL-Niveau finde, fällt mir auf, dass auch ich schon das ein oder andere mal meine Knochen riskiert habe, ohne dass Red Bull mich dafür bezahlt hat, oder es überhaupt gefilmt wurde. Einfach nur weil ich ein wenig Nervenkitzel wollte. Bei anderen Menschen ist dieser Drang einfach ausgeprägter, diese Leute hätten auch ohne einen Sponsor Lebensgefährliche Stunts gemacht.


----------



## jojo2 (23. Oktober 2013)

tb
ich war grad auf meiner profilseite und da strahlt mich
von der "freundes"liste der liebe gott an
ich danke dir!

tu facit meum diem!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Oktober 2013)

cool,,,du hast freunde,,,hammer,,,ich dachte es sei nur so eine floskel das der liebe gott mountainbiker ist...echt cool...
aber leider verstehe ich seinen dialekt nicht,,,,,ich gehe jetzt den tag pflücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. Oktober 2013)

schon jetzt eine entgegnung
du schläfst wohl nie



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> cool,,,du hast freunde,,,hammer,,,ich dachte es sei nur so eine floskel das der liebe gott mountainbiker ist...echt cool...



gottes wege sind unbegründet






Teuto Biker schrieb:


> aber leider verstehe ich seinen dialekt nicht,,,,,ich gehe jetzt den tag pflücken...



ich auch nich

ich hab auch nur das hingeschrieben, was ich verstanden hab
aber eigentlich nur weil ich meinen alten esperantolehrer sich im grabe umdrehen lassen wollte

an alle geliebten*
gehabt euch wohl!



(*der liebe gott liebt mountainbiker. 
auch solche, die grad nich fahren können und auch solche, die eigentlich gar nicht fahren können,
oder besser gar nicht fahren sollten
und alle vergessenen liebt er auch) 
schönes wochenende


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Oktober 2013)

liebt der auch cc-fahrer ??? cool ,, aber wenn er sie liebt,,warum sagt er ihnen nicht das sie kacke aussehen ???? ach,,,verstehe,,,unbegründete wege und so..cool..

schönes wochenende ??? ach ,, ist ja schon mittwoch...von mir auch allen ein bikegeschwängertes wochenende..


----------



## rigger (23. Oktober 2013)

So für Samstag in willingen. probier ich mal ne neue Perspektive aus


----------



## brcrew (23. Oktober 2013)

..elegant gesichert!^^


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Oktober 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> ...., dass auch ich schon das ein oder andere mal meine Knochen riskiert habe, ohne dass Red Bull mich dafür bezahlt hat, oder es überhaupt gefilmt wurde.



hey papa-joe
natürlich wurdest du dabei gefilmt, wie du deine knochen riskiert
du erinnerst dich an das teuto-endurorace von 2011?
ich habe die aufnahmen red bull gezeigt und zur vermarktung angeboten
die haben kopfschüttelnd abgelehnt
das war denen einfach zu krass!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (23. Oktober 2013)

papa Joe, mach dir nichts draus, den haben sie auch nicht genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (24. Oktober 2013)

hier steckt jeder von uns drin 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPVRU7jSYkQ"]How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2013)

tatsächlich,,,,alle dabei,,,hurra ich bin genormt ,, hurra ich bin geformt...schönes video zum nachdenken ,,,,, oder auch nur zum schmunzeln...
...........................................reid hart......................................


----------



## PhilAd (24. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich suche ne kurze knackige Tour um Tecklenburg herum. Vorstellung sind 20-40km mit schönen Single-Trail Passagen, wo die gemachten Höhenmeter belohnt werden.
Kennt sich dort jemand aus oder hat sogar ne Tour parat? Das schöne Wetter möchte in diesem Jahr noch genutzt werden und in der Ecke war ich bisher noch nicht 

Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2013)

hi
PhilAd,,,,
das hier könnte was für dich sein,,,
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14460,,
solche termine findest du immer wieder hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php
touren beschreiben verstößt gegen das gesetz der *omertà,,du weißt schon.._und der don fb versteht da keinen spaß...


*Omertà_ bezeichnet im engeren Sinne die  Schweigepflicht der Mitglieder der Mafia und ähnlicher krimineller  Organisationen gegenüber Außenstehenden


----------



## PhilAd (24. Oktober 2013)

:-D
alles klar danke für die links


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Oktober 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> hier steckt jeder von uns drin
> 
> How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube




Ketta, du hast recht!!!
Ich habe mich erkannt. Bei Minute 0:25, 0:42, 1:19, 1:35, ...

Echt klasse. Nur wo das mit den 29ern kommt, schließe ich mich explizit aus!!!


----------



## rigger (24. Oktober 2013)

Welcher biker erkennt sich da nicht wieder....


----------



## Papa-Joe (24. Oktober 2013)

Ein Glück dass die das Video abgelehnt haben, ich als alter Punk will natürlich auf keinen Fall als Werbemarionette missbraucht werden... *Hust* 

Nein nein, dass will ich natürlich nicht...


----------



## enduro pro (24. Oktober 2013)

hääää wat war dat schön im wald....schööööner herbst....

Video für biker von Bikern und kein lenker zu sehen....so muß das...


----------



## Chefkocher (24. Oktober 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> hier steckt jeder von uns drin
> 
> How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube




Dann kennt ihr den hier bestimmt auch schon.....leider geht die Parkzeit nun ja langsam zu Ende 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voNqjCAy6Sg"]I Only Ride Park - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (24. Oktober 2013)

Ein Hund namens Kona. Das wär doch was für @chrisxrossi ! Das Video trifft echt den Nagel auf den Kopf. Hab übrigens Samstag auch was mit dem Kopf getroffen, und zwar ein Metallrohr was als Zaunstütze quer über einen Trail hier in Rheine verlief. Nasenbein ist hin und Augenringe wien Zombie hab ich auch noch, aber heilt alles gut. Denk mal am Wochenende wird langsam wieder gefahren. Bei dem Herbst im moment....


----------



## diddie40 (24. Oktober 2013)

Prost:
http://mojo.bikeblog.ch/gallery/114/Transalpes Bier.jpg


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Oktober 2013)

oh das hört sich übel an, gute Besserung Imfluss!!!!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Oktober 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Ein Hund namens Kona. Das wär doch was für @chrisxrossi ! Das Video trifft echt den Nagel auf den Kopf. Hab übrigens Samstag auch was mit dem Kopf getroffen, und zwar ein Metallrohr was als Zaunstütze quer über einen Trail hier in Rheine verlief. Nasenbein ist hin und Augenringe wien Zombie hab ich auch noch, aber heilt alles gut. Denk mal am Wochenende wird langsam wieder gefahren. Bei dem Herbst im moment....



autsch, gute Besserung...


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Oktober 2013)

mensch imfluss
ist bestimmt bei der red bull rheine-rampage passiert
andere machen wenigstens nur schlüsselbein, kahnbein oder beinbein
du aber direkt riechkolben
fett alda

schnelle genesung


----------



## rigger (24. Oktober 2013)

Übel imfluss, gute Besserung!!


----------



## brcrew (25. Oktober 2013)

auu.. von mir auch gute genesung!


----------



## kleinOtze (25. Oktober 2013)

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Chefkocher (25. Oktober 2013)

@Imfluss
Gute Besserung Du Nasenbär 

Wir (Schlabber, Mary und ich) verabschieden uns schonmal für dieses Wochenende. Gleich geht's ab auf die Bahn hinein ins schöne Frankenland zur Enduro-One-Premiere !! (www.enduro-one.com)

Wir sind mal gespannt und hoffen, dass das Wetter bis Rennende einigermaßen hält  ...Drückt uns die Daumen!

Beste Grüße und euch nen erlebnisreiches und hoffentlich wenig regenreiches Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (25. Oktober 2013)

wünsche euch viel Spaß 
war gerade im teuto, trotz leichtem regen war´s wunderbar


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Oktober 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> @Imfluss
> Gute Besserung Du Nasenbär
> 
> Wir (Schlabber, Mary und ich) verabschieden uns schonmal für dieses Wochenende. Gleich geht's ab auf die Bahn hinein ins schöne Frankenland zur Enduro-One-Premiere !! (www.enduro-one.com)
> ...



So so, ins Frankenländle geht´s. Dann hättest du deinen Dämpfer eigentlich mitnehmen können und persönlich bei SRAM abgeben können.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg für euch und Schlabber!


----------



## imfluss (25. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand morgen in unsere REHA-Runde mitbiken möchte. Nasses Dreieck 14 Uhr in bequemer Sportkleidung, nicht zu eng bitte.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Oktober 2013)

14.00 Uhr wird bei mir knapp, geht evtl. auch 14.30 Uhr?
Ich zieh auch extra die Lycra an


----------



## brcrew (25. Oktober 2013)

viel erfolg im frankenland und gutes wetter euch beiden! ..für schlabber regen und schlamm! nicht, das dem noch langweilig wird!


----------



## Totoxl (25. Oktober 2013)

Dem schließe ich mich gerne an. da passt ein alter Werbeslogan ganz gut "Just do it"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2013)

teutonews-----------teutonews-------im   teutonischen wald muß  ab sofort und  jederzeit mit allem gerechnet werden...
zaunpfähle die horizontal in der luft hängen ist laut dem buch des teutatius  der anfang vom teutonischen ende..der wald wehrt sich..die alten teutonesen hatten recht..der wald schlägt zurück...am donnerstag  war ich zeuge wie bäume sich plötzlich hin und her schoben und ihr opfer suchten...sie haben es gefunden...bevor es sich entschließen konnte was mehr schmerzt,,,die komplette rechte körperseite oder der spott der mitfahrer,,,entschied er sich für ein neutrales schmerzbild..
 @imfluss
reha- runde könnte ich gut brauchen..evtl. bin ich dabei..willkommen im club...gute besserung..


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> teutonews-----------teutonews-------im   teutonischen wald muß  ab sofort und  jederzeit mit allem gerechnet werden...
> zaunpfähle die horizontal in der luft hängen ist laut dem buch des teutatius  der anfang vom teutonischen ende..der wald wehrt sich..die alten teutonesen hatten recht..der wald schlägt zurück...am donnerstag  war ich zeuge wie bäume sich plötzlich hin und her schoben und ihr opfer suchten...sie haben es gefunden...bevor es sich entschließen konnte was mehr schmerzt,,,die komplette rechte körperseite oder der spott der mitfahrer,,,entschied er sich für ein neutrales schmerzbild..
> @imfluss
> reha- runde könnte ich gut brauchen..evtl. bin ich dabei..willkommen im club...gute besserung..




Hehe, Bäume die sich hin und her schoben

Wo waren die denn?
Etwa an so einer Rinne??
Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum das Loch im Felsen 
Doktors Lock heißt!! 

Aber ich hoffe nix, was man nicht mit einer Flasche Zaubertrank vom Nikolaus heilen kann


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2013)

ja genau,,,der scotti ist zeuge,,,auch wenn er auf grund der finsternis nicht genau sehen konnte das die bäume getanzt haben...der der mit den bäumen tanzt..
 @scotti
bist du heute dabei ?? es wird erneut zum tanz gebeten...


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Oktober 2013)

Mittwoch wollen die Pilze wieder beleuchtet werden  durch die geschenkte Stunde Heute wird es ja schon gegen 18.30 Uhr dunkel, wie sieht es aus?
Allein habe ich Angst


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2013)

uuuuuuaaaaahhhhhh ..... die tanzenden bäume zeigen ihre wirkung...sogar ein dämon hat mittlerweile angst allein im dunklen teuto ... uuuaahh .... evtl. können wir am mittwoch rücken an rücken  tanzen..


ps. frage

was kann einem dämon überhaupt im schlimmsten fall passieren ???


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Oktober 2013)

Das ein FB auf einmal im dunklem auftaucht


----------



## imfluss (26. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt kann ich nicht mehr schlafen, danke.


----------



## MtbTigger (26. Oktober 2013)

heute hat Opa ja gesungen damit uns nichts passiert


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Das ein FB auf einmal im dunklem auftaucht




ok,,verstehe,,,,hatte ich mir schon gedacht,,,,aus dem gleichen grund hat freddy krüger und herr hellraiser  abgesagt,,,alles pussys

hier ein auszug  aus dem fb-lied für imfluss :::


  feuchte träume in der nacht
mir ist furchtbar heiß
mein laken ist ein wäschekneul
ich bade mich in schweiß
den fb  aus der  schattenwelt kenne ich sehr gut
  er hat sich schon oft vorgestellt
so wie er es immer tut


----------



## Papa-Joe (26. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du das im Wald singst werden alle bösen Menschen vertrieben. Haben wir heute gelernt... in der Baumschule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2013)

sehr gut,,siehst du,,die baumschule ist neben der tanzschule die wichtigste schule überhaupt...


----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2013)

jetzt wird es herbst, die Baumschule macht ferien...


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2013)

scotti !!! hast du kurz zeit ???? kann ich mich an deiner starken schulter ausweinen ??


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2013)

Klar!
Meine starke Schulter hat 2 Minuten Zeit ;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2013)

Ääääähhmmm,
hier fängt es gerade an zu regnen ...


----------



## Ketta (27. Oktober 2013)

das teutonia racing team, vorne links im bild, mary mit dem rücken zu uns, chefkocher nach vorn gebeugt, schlabber verdeckt, wollen wohl nicht erkannt werden 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...491.1073741828.587821937924283&type=1&theater


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2013)

Hey, da scheint ja die Sonne!


----------



## Ketta (27. Oktober 2013)

das war gestern


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2013)

Klar!
Meine starke Schulter hat 2 Minuten Zeit ;-)


gestern nach dem wir uns getrennt haben,,,standen plötzlich der papa-joe,der dämon ,,der imfluss und noch zwei heizer vor mir...augenblick..kurz die tränen wegwischen....schnief.....so jetzt...und die haben mich überredet noch ein stück mit ihnen zu fahren...natürlich berg hoch....schnief...und ...und ...da haben die gelacht...dann hat mich der dämon noch quer durch ibbtown gejagt,,,,und,,,,und wieder gelacht....über mich....gelacht...danke für die schulter...schnief...alles wieder gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2013)

geht heut noch was im teuto?????


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> Klar!
> Meine starke Schulter hat 2 Minuten Zeit ;-)
> 
> 
> gestern nach dem wir uns getrennt haben,,,standen plötzlich der papa-joe,der dämon ,,der imfluss und noch zwei heizer vor mir...augenblick..kurz die tränen wegwischen....schnief.....so jetzt...und die haben mich überredet noch ein stück mit ihnen zu fahren...natürlich berg hoch....schnief...und ...und ...da haben die gelacht...dann hat mich der dämon noch quer durch ibbtown gejagt,,,,und,,,,und wieder gelacht....über mich....gelacht...danke für die schulter...schnief...alles wieder gut...




Oooohhhh,
du Ärmster! Du warst doch schon nach unserer Runde total platt. 
Böse Heizer aber auch. Und die haben keine Rücksicht auf deinen Zustand genommen? 
Aber Respekt, daß du trotzdem noch mit den Jungs gefahren bist.

So, genug geheult.

Ich glaube die Therapierunde heute um 11 sage ich lieber ab. Hier regnet und stürmt es megaheftig. Da bleibe ich lieber im warmen und trockenen sitzen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2013)

jau,,,ich werde gleich reiten,...auf einem pferd...auf einem richtigen pferd,,,hooosssaaa..

ps. wetter in teutonia
sturm,,regen...


----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Therapierunde heute um 11 sage ich lieber ab. Hier regnet und stürmt es megaheftig. Da bleibe ich lieber im warmen und trockenen sitzen.




warum werden hier eigendlich keine Termine mehr eingestellt?????

das war auch mal besser ...........................................................


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Stimmung war auch schon mal besser ..................

..................... in letzter Zeit ist mehr so jeder gegen jeden........


----------



## Ketta (27. Oktober 2013)

enduro du kannst gerne bei meinen therapierunden mitmachen:

5min laufband
10 min nordic walking
2x1 min XSAM
bauchmuskeln + rückenmuskeln

ich kann gerne jedesmal einen termin einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Die Stimmung war auch schon mal besser ..................
> 
> ..................... in letzter Zeit ist mehr so jeder gegen jeden........


----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> enduro du kannst gerne bei meinen therapierunden mitmachen:
> 
> 5min laufband
> 10 min nordic walking
> ...



ne, lass mal....vieel zu anstrengend...


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> enduro du kannst gerne bei meinen therapierunden mitmachen:
> 
> 5min laufband
> 10 min nordic walking
> ...




Das klingt doch schon mal gar nicht sooo schlecht.
Gibt´s doch Fortschritte?
Bauch und Rücken ist nichts für mich. Bauch habe ich genug und Rücken hab ich auch


----------



## Totoxl (27. Oktober 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


>


Ich habe auch kein Plan was da los ist, aber bitte nicht über das I Net. 



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> für ketta, toto,jojo und fb :::
> 
> RocKwiz - Love Is In The Air - YouTube


Vor kurzem hatten wir uns doch noch alle Lieb


----------



## Ketta (27. Oktober 2013)

jau scotti, es scheint etwas voran zu gehen


----------



## scott-bussi (27. Oktober 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> jau scotti, es scheint etwas voran zu gehen



Super

Dann nicht übertreiben.
Manchmal ist Ruhe auch die richtige Therapie!

Bei dem Wetter fällt es auch leicht nicht  auf´s Rad zu steigen.


----------



## enduro pro (27. Oktober 2013)

aus mangel an Mitfahrern wird der teutonencup abgesagt......


----------



## imfluss (27. Oktober 2013)

Also ich glaub wir würden locker mindestens ein Dutzend Fahrer für den Cup an den Start kriegen.
Manche haben mit dem Anmelden vielleicht nur bisher gewartet. Oder garnicht mitbekommen, dass was beim Last-Minute-Biking stand. 
Bin stark dafür den Cup wieder reinzusetzen und durchzuführen.


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,,ich werde gleich reiten,...auf einem pferd...auf einem richtigen pferd,,,hooosssaaa..
> 
> ps. wetter in teutonia
> sturm,,regen...



Apropos Hossa, du m einst so wie der Hoss bei Bonanza?
Fall nicht runter, denke daran das Ding hat keine Bremsen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2013)

nix bonanza,,,,dass waren doch die guten,,,ich will aber ein bad boy sein...
reiten macht total spaß und bringt mehr kohle wie eine tanzschule...
habe den postboten überfallen,den postzug osnabrück-rheine ausgeraubt und die postbank leer geräumt..jiiippiiijjaajjääjj...
wenn euch einer fragt,,,,wir waren den ganzen tag biken...ok??

der teutonische teutonencup ist abgesagt ??? was ist da los ??? ich trinke extra schon seit zwei tagen kein bier und bestelle meine pizza seit gestern nicht mehr mit doppelt käse und dann sowas...

 @Ketta
gibt es schon nachrichten über den hüter des grals ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (27. Oktober 2013)

nur das er beim prolog 11. bei den alten säcken war und um 9.10h starten musste


----------



## Ketta (27. Oktober 2013)

als hätte er es geahnt, hat sich der hüter des grals gerade gemeldet, alle haben die strecke wohlbehalten bewältigt und sorgen jetzt für das leibliche wohl!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2013)

ein würdiger gralshüter spürt sowas...hoffentlich hat er den jungs ordentlich den arsch versohlt...



verkaufe : briefmarken (ca. 250000 stück)


----------



## D-charger (27. Oktober 2013)

@Chefkocher, schlabberkette und Mary: da wir uns ja im Ziel nicht mehr gesehen haben, auf diesem Wege bis die Tage im teuto, war klasse mit euch! Hab mich selber aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen und bin jetzt mit steffi auf dem Weg zurück nach Ms! Gruß, der Lukas


----------



## Ketta (27. Oktober 2013)

@D-charger: Ich hoffe dir gehts soweit gut und Glückwunsch an die Steffi!!!


----------



## D-charger (27. Oktober 2013)

Danke, alles gut. Rippenprellung und Helm sei dank nur ne Gehirnerschütterung :thumbup:


----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2013)

rigger und kleinotze 
das war nett gestern
mit euch könnt ich stundenlang philosophieren
aber bei all dem war mir aufgefallen, dass du zugenommen hast rigger...
stell dir vor, wie lang du in der luft bleiben könntest, wenn du etwas leichter wärest
na ja geht auch so 
irgendwie


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2013)

rigger the  airtime robber,,, 10 kg weniger und der rigger müsste zum biken eine fluggenehmigung einholen ..

es gibt ein lied von einer sängerin die heißt nie kohle ,,, für rigger ::

flieg nicht so hoch mein kleiner freund
die sonne brennt dort oben heiß,
wer so hoch hinaus will, der ist in gefahr.
flieg nicht so hoch mein kleiner freund
glaub mir ich mein´ es gut mit dir
keiner hilft dir dann, ich weiß es ja,
wie´s damals bei mir war.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGD1PIjT5Sw"]Nicole-Flieg nicht so hoch..... - YouTube[/nomedia]

verkaufe : briefmarken ( ca. 150000 stück )


----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2013)

oh schaiße nein

da mach ich eine videoproduktion nach der anderen
schieße tausende und abertausende fotos
alles nach der devise
wer vieles zeigt, wird manchem etwas geben
aber du tb

ich wicht
du haust hier einen burner nach dem anderen raus
schaiße 
wo findest du dieses material nur?
diese vögel, diese animationen und natürlich nikolle 
(doch nicht etwa selbstgemacht - oder etwa...
mach mich nich fertich!)

hamma
danke
chirio jojo


und da sacht scotti alle gegen 
(was hast du nochmal geschrieben)
tb macht jedenfalls für alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. Oktober 2013)

Ach jojo ich bin den Table trotz meiner schweren Knochen ja schon fast komplett gesprungen, ein meter fehlte noch und den Startdrop hab ich auch bezwungen, das war so das ziel für mich für dieses Jahr.  

War ein schöner Tag mit euch! 

Was machen die Fotos von mir und Otze jojo? Qualität der Bilder ist für uns egal, hauptsache Bilder!!!


----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2013)

ich sortier grad die bilder aus, 
die auf jeden fall nichts geworden sind, 

was von euch übrig bleibt
kriegt ihr!
über dropbox oder so
dauert aber noch bis morgen oder übermorgen


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wo findest du dieses material nur?
> 
> 
> und da sacht scotti alle gegen
> (was hast du nochmal geschrieben)


 @_jojo_,,,ich darf mich dazu nicht äußern,,dass würde uns beide nur in gefahr bringen,,,,,
 @_scotti_,,,jeder gegen jeden ?? nicht mehr fb gegen jeden ??


ach jojo,,bei dir im flur brennt noch licht..


----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ach jojo,,bei dir im flur brennt noch licht..



oh shit
danke







oh verdammt
der tb weiß sachen
gut, dass der sich für mich interessiert und
auf mich aufpasst

ich finde, jeder sollte einen tb haben
dann kommt licht ins dunkel
dann können auch die finsteren gestalten nix mehr verbergen


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Oktober 2013)

@D-charger
schade dass deine letzte stage im krankenhaus stattgefunden hat! wünsche dir eine schnelle genesung! war super mit euch! glückwunsch nochmal an steffi!!

 @enduro pro
ja wie
kein teuto cup!?!?
in echt?
ich bin immer noch bereit und willig!
der heilige gral auch!!


----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2013)

@rigger
ich bin angeschrieben worden,
dass man das auch als beleidigigung auffassen kann,
was ich dir und unter das bild geschrieben hab
nein
das wollte ich nicht
dafür fand ich den tach mit euch zu nett

oh man sorry
ich hab einfach keinen humor
und ich kann nicht fotografieren
aber dass man nicht mal erkennen kann, dass du
das auf dem bild bist
shit
dann nimm es als symbolfoto
käse
ich arbeite weiter an meinen problemen
käse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2013)

wg. enduro cup
enduro
ich hatte mich noch nicht angemeldet,
weil ich längst noch nicht fit bin,
und mein 20tonner alles von mir abverlangt
alles

und

weil du gesagt hast,
es wird vor allem und viel bergauf gehen und 
ich noch keine zeit hab, mein cc-rad,
also mein jimbo, wieder zusammenzubauen...
darum


----------



## rigger (28. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> rigger und kleinotze
> das war nett gestern
> mit euch könnt ich stundenlang philosophieren
> aber bei all dem war mir aufgefallen, dass du zugenommen hast rigger...
> ...



alter wo is das auf der DH??


----------



## rigger (28. Oktober 2013)

Das ist der 10m Double im Wald.

bei 0.42 min in meinem Vid.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. Oktober 2013)

und Karsten is da drüber?=?


----------



## rigger (28. Oktober 2013)

Neee, das ist ein anderer....


----------



## Ketta (28. Oktober 2013)

rigger, lass den pascal doch mal in dem glauben, dass der kasten da rüber ist 

karsten, karsten, karsten, karsten


----------



## rigger (28. Oktober 2013)

kasten...


----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2013)

oh stimmt...
ihr habt recht!

das is gar nich der rigger
der hat das foto gemacht
ich bring immer alles durcheinander
sorry wieder mal

aber der rigger kann auch nicht bessere fotos machen als ich!
bleibt sich also alles gleich

guckst du pascal
das hat auch rigger gemacht





der macht´s auch nicht besser als ich finde ich
sieht aus wie karsten und is auch karsten


----------



## imfluss (28. Oktober 2013)

Wer Zeit und Bock hat, Mittwoch geht ne lockere Nachmittagsrunde.
Termin ist sogar im LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2013)

sorry imfluss
ich kann grad nich anders
aber das war´s dann auch für diese woche
mehr schreibe ich dann hier nich mehr

also:
mit nele hab ich die tage noch gefachsimpelt
warum eigentlich mädchen nicht auf dirtstrecken fahren
und zwei ihrer dudes, zwei ziemlich bekannte deutsche dirtfahrer,
(nele und gott und die welt)
hatten dazu ihre eigenen theorien
ich fand dann dies video:
(cool oder?)
tja so kann´s gehen
damit dann grüße nach börlin, zösfeld und in das dorf, wo ich lebe und nele auch

[ame="http://vimeo.com/77875357"]Girly Trails on Vimeo[/ame]


es kost einfach dermaßen viel kraft so zu fahren, dass man das nur als ganzer kerl schafft
oder mit technik


----------



## kleinOtze (28. Oktober 2013)

@jojo2 ... war ein suuuuuuuuper Tag ... die "Alt-Herren-Runde" quatscht eindeutig zu viel  lt. Nele 

... den 10m double bin ich nicht gesprungen, will mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken  aber in meinen Träumen bin ich da schon ein paar hundert mal rüber


----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2013)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> ...will mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken



...du ahnst nicht wie das fliegerass heißt


----------



## kleinOtze (28. Oktober 2013)

@jojo2 .... verrätst du es mir?


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2013)

haaaallloooo !!!! ist im münster-und emsland das internet zusammen gebrochen ??? nix los hier,,,für alle die noch können...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYL9yQado6E"]The toten Crackhuren im Kofferraum (The TCHIK) - Ich brauch' keine Wohnung  (offizielles Video) - YouTube[/nomedia]
die musik ist echt kacke,,aber sonst weltklasse,,,überlege ob ich dem fb zu weihnachten eine eintrittskarte für das konzert am 10.01.2014 in münster kaufe...


----------



## diddie40 (28. Oktober 2013)

hast recht, echt nix, die mucke, ob es dem fb über die Winterdepression hilft?
Man darf nix unversucht lassen


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2013)

ja ja,,,die fb winterdepri...jedes jahr von juni-mai...


----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2013)

*´´*
*._.*


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> haaaallloooo !!!! ist im münster-und emsland das internet zusammen gebrochen ??? nix los hier,,,für alle die noch können...The toten Crackhuren im Kofferraum (The TCHIK) - Ich brauch' keine Wohnung  (offizielles Video) - YouTube
> die musik ist echt kacke,,aber sonst weltklasse,,,überlege ob ich dem fb zu weihnachten eine eintrittskarte für das konzert am 10.01.2014 in münster kaufe...



Dann sag dem FB, ich komme mit ihm! 
Ich höre mir gerade das dritte Lied von denen an und abgesehen vom Text sind die alle gleich. Wie "geil" ist das denn???
Aber ich muss dich korrigieren, in Münster sind die erst am 12.01.14
am 10.01 sind die in Weinheim, wo auch immer das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (29. Oktober 2013)

letztes wochende
enduro rennen in spalt (bayern)

viel besser kann man so ein offizielles rennen kaum veranstalten
dieses rennen war ein probelauf für eine 2014er serie
soll laut veranstalter für hobbies und ambitionierte racer sein, also etwas leichter als die sram-spezialiced enduro serie
die chefkochers haben jedenfalls schon racing-blut geleckt und waren richtig gut unterwegs!!
glückwunsch zum ersten offiziellen rennen und respekt für eure leistung 

vielleicht haben ja noch weitere teutonen lust nächstes jahr sowas mitzufahren. checkt mal deren seite:
http://www.enduro-one.com/

hier ein foto von mir an dem einzigen großen sprung, den man natürlich auch umfahren konnte


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2013)

na da sieht die maria aber glücklich aus
glückwunsch!
klasse!


lustige bilder haben die jetzt auf ihrer homepage
rigger
wir beide sollten da im nächsten jahr fotos machen
du machst die köpfe und ich den unteren teil 
und zwischendurch wechseln wir uns ab,
später wird das dann zusammengesetzt


----------



## Chefkocher (29. Oktober 2013)

Jup...das Rennwochenende in Bayern war absolut genial. Zwar fehlen uns bis jetzt noch die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, aber die Organisation, die Atmosphäre etc. waren schon wirklich top.
Hinsichtlich des Anspruchs können wir zwar auch nicht wirklich vergleichen dennoch lässt sich festhalten: Sehr, sehr tretintensive konditionell fordernde lange Stages, 4 auf Sicht, 3 mit Training und Prolog. Von sieben Stages hatten zwei (unter anderem die auf dem Schlabber-Bild) einem unseres Empfindens nach, klassischen Enduro-Mini-DH Charakter mit gewissen technischen Anspruch (und mal ohne viel Treterei).
Eine persönliche Erkenntnis dieses Wochenendes: Ibuprofen kann so einiges !!...habe mir am Freitag in der Hotelgarage drei Finger der linken Hand so dermaßen gequetscht, sodass ich zeitweise an der linken Hand aussah wie Kermit der Frosch....aber die goile Stimmung und besagte Arzneien haben mich getragen 

Wir drei hatten auf jeden Fall mächtig Spaß. Mary und ich haben Racingblut geleckt und es hat uns wahrlich geschmeckt und infiziert 

Besonderen Dank geht an Schlabber, der uns vom allerfeinsten gecoacht und motiviert hat!!! 

Am 06.01.2014 kann man sich bereits für die 2014er Serie (wird dann aus ca. 5 bundesweiten Einzelrennen bestehen) anmelden...Wir sind dabei !!

  @jojo2

Maria hat's wahrlich genossen. Zwar waren nur 13 Mädels am Start, die hatten sich aber prächtig verstanden und hatten unheimlich viel Spaß gemeinsam die Transferetappen und Stages zu absolvieren. Auch im Training hat es Spaß gemacht, den Mädels zuzuschauen, wie sie sich untereinander bei der Linienwahl unterstützen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Oktober 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> letztes wochende
> enduro rennen in spalt (bayern)
> 
> viel besser kann man so ein offizielles rennen kaum veranstalten
> ...



Sauber Schlabber, fast Top Ten! 

Wenn du jetzt ne leichte Gabel, so um die 2700 g an der Front gehabt hättest...


----------



## Chefkocher (29. Oktober 2013)

@schlabber:

Dein gepostetes Foto entstammt übrigens aus einer Galerie des Grauens. Siehe Kommentar zum folgenden Lokalbericht:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/roth/biker-flitzten-bei-enduro-one-durch-den-spalter-wald-1.3243834


_Hucky                             schrieb am 28.10.2013                    _
_Dieser durchfahrene tiefe Matsch, die rutschigen Wurzeln, durchquertes Totholz und laubbedeckte Waldböden stellen Lebensraum und Winterquartier vieler einheimischer Tierarten dar, die nicht umsonst auf der Liste geschützter Naturschätze stehen und seit Urzeiten dort heimisch sind. Die Bilderstrecke ist ein einziges Dokument des Grauens und kann mit als Beweismittel im juristischen Nachspiel herangezogen werden. Diese Szene ist sehr genau zu verfolgen um zu sehen, welche anderen Gemeinden in Bayern vergleichbar unverantwortlich den Verfassungsauftrag des Art. 141 Abs.1 der Bayerischen Verfassung missachten. Es ist zu hoffen, dass der im kommenden März neu zu besetzende Rat dann über mehr intellektuelles Potenzial und Statur verfügt, wenn die eigentliche Ursache noch so langfristig im Sattel sitzen wird. Anlass zu großer Hoffnung ist allerdings nicht gegeben, oder? Für wen diese Veranstaltung ein voller Erfolg gewesen sein soll, geht aus dem Artikel nicht hervor; das Interesse der Einheimischen jedenfalls war nahe Null._

Für ein Interesse nahe Null, war an den Strecken, insbesondere an Stage 5 aber mächtig viel lautstarkes Publikum zugegen ....so ein Spinner!!


----------



## kleinOtze (29. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2013)

ich kann fliegen!!!!!
juchhuuu


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2013)

ach ich
könnt´s mir noch ein paar mal anhören und angucken
so schön

und kein totholz über das ich gerollt bin!


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2013)

@kleinOtze
und hier sind die bilder von den beiden jungs
ich hab alle bilder in der auswahl drin gelassen, die ich gemacht hab
müssen die sich selber überlegen, was die damit machen
we can fly
http://opa.cig2.canon-europe.com/s/m/FJVp8MGCpH4

passwort is 
willingen


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2013)

hach in diesen thread komm ich gern
hier gibt´s wunderschöne musike und tolle videos zu sehen

 @kleinOtze
ich hab ein foto gemacht bekommen
hier
toll ne?!



eure bidler kann ich leider erst heute abend zu ende heraussortieren...


----------



## Der Cherusker (29. Oktober 2013)

Hey jetzt kommt mal wieder runter von euren Rennfieber und guck mal was ich kann und wer ich bin!!!! Glaube, Ich muß wohl eine Gegenbewegung ins Leben rufen!!!  Freeride-Event, das heißt lockeres bergabfahren, grillen, biertrinken oder andere Alkoholika und das am besten in unseren Nachbarländer, Frankreich, Österreich oder andere!!! Also auf klingonisch geht es nächstes Jahr wieder nach Port de soil dann bitte ich um Terminvorschläge, richte mich nach den Leuten die nur zu bestimmten Zeiten Urlaub bekommen könnten, bei mir wohl kein Problem!! Bitte bis zum spätesten 8.11.13!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2013)

wie jetzt ?????? ist freeride etwa nicht mit viel zu langen gabeln und der neuesten haute couture von evoc & co  unterwegs zu sein ?? die schnellste  line zu suchen um dann doch die sichere  zu fahren ?? ausreden zu suchen (und finden ) warum man heute nicht gut drauf ist ?? freeride ist biertrinken und grillen nach gemütlichem bergab rollen ??? 
wo sind denn jetzt diese komischen dinger???ahhh,,hier,,,für den weisen 
  fb


----------



## Ketta (29. Oktober 2013)

also ich wär ja auf jeden fall für ein verlängertes WE lac blanc, wenn die nicht nur SA/So aufhaben, aber nicht nochmal das Eröffnungswochenende, da fand ich die Schlange am Lift doch zu voll, infrage kommen würde z.B. der 29.05. - 01.06, da ist aber auch dirtmasters in wibe


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2013)

@schulte69
ich antworte jetzt mal nicht auf deinen kommentar
ich weiß nämlich grad nich, ob ich lachen oder heulen soll


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @schulte69
> ich antworte jetzt mal nicht auf deinen kommentar
> ich weiß nämlich grad nich, ob ich lachen oder heulen soll



Ach jojo2, ich finde doof, dass wir uns so lange nicht mehr gesehen haben! Seid ihr dieses Wochenende irgendwo unterwegs?

(Ich hab den Kommentar mal vorsichtshalber gelöscht, nachher versteht das noch jemand falsch...)


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2013)

dein kommentar war eigentlich nicht falsch zu verstehen
wenn man ein klein bißchen sinn für ironie hat...
haben aber nich alle 
der d hat ja dann ganz nett unter videos von uns was geschrieben...
so kann´s gehen (und da war ich echt etwas durcheinander drüber)

wochenende
kommt auch irgendwann
eigentlich wollte ich unter der woche über hartes training wieder
zu 80 liegestützen und diesen kram kommen
wg. endurocupherausforderung
aber fällt ja wohl aus
was mich auch ganz schön durchainander gebracht hat
und meine wochenendplanung ebenfalls

also:
keinen plan




noch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (29. Oktober 2013)

Zeit die Akku's zu laden und die Ketten zu fetten :
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14485


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2013)

hey jojo,,,hier kommt hilfe,,http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14487 dein  leben hat wieder einen sinn...

der gralshüter und ein weiterer teutocupsieger haben bereits den termin bestätigt...der noch fehlende würde auch am heiligabend um 18°° auf der matte stehen...die zusage fehlt noch..
ich bitte um schnelle zusage ,,denn anschließend soll es adventsblasen in der almhütte geben...und ich möchte dem günter die personenzahl angeben damit er genug maikäferflugbenzin einkauft...

trainiere hart,dann wirst du nicht nur hart,,nein,,du wirst auch nur hart zu schlagen sein..
teutonisches teutonenrace 2013...pussy war gestern...


----------



## jojo2 (29. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> dein  leben hat wieder einen sinn...



*danke!*
du kriegst dafür das

[ame="http://vimeo.com/77620700"]Desert Sun on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Oktober 2013)

Hey jojo, ich glaube, der D ist auch verwirrt, so wie wir alle ein wenig. Wegen des Wochenendes: vielleicht passts ja irgendwie, irgendwo. Würde mich freuen. Der Fotografen Stefan und ich hatten Willingen angepeilt. Wann weiß ich auch noch nicht, Freitag oder Samstag. Sonntag keinesfalls

So, ich muss mal eben unten das Auto ein paar mal hochheben, damit ich auch fitter werde damit ich die DH rauffahren kann. 

Gruss


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> trainiere hart,dann wirst du nicht nur hart,,nein,,du wirst auch nur hart zu schlagen sein..
> teutonisches teutonenrace 2013...pussy war gestern...



wo bekomme ich jetzt so schnell noch maikäferflugbenzin fürs training her????
sonst macht das training doch gar keinen sinn,
es wäre nicht hart genug......


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. Oktober 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> trainiere hart,dann wirst du nicht nur hart,,nein,,du wirst auch nur hart zu schlagen sein..
> teutonisches teutonenrace 2013...pussy war gestern...



...Und Gott fragte die Steine: "Wollt ihr am Teutonenrace teilnehmen?"
Und die Steine antworteten ihm: "Nein Gott! Wir sind nicht hart genug!!!"


----------



## enduro pro (30. Oktober 2013)

eine sooooo geile vorlage nehme ich mal zum anlass sie als Signatur zu mißbrauchen 

jemand freitag bei gutem wetter unterwegs???


----------



## kleinOtze (30. Oktober 2013)

ich hab mich erstmal mit neuer Lichttechnik versorgt. Da ich für einen nightride im Moment noch etwas "unterbelichtet" bin  ... bin noch nie nachts durch Teutonien gedüst...hoffe die Lieferung kommt schnell, damit ich endlich mal wieder mit euch ne Runde (auch abends) drehen kann. Bin deshalb auch am 31ten nicht dabei ;(


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Oktober 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich jetzt so schnell noch maikäferflugbenzin fürs training her????
> .....




für trainingszwecke

man nehme :

0,4 l super bleifrei
0,1 l apfelkorn 
0,1 l gabelöl
0,1 l bluna
----------------------
0,7 l maikäferflugbenzin



*teutonische kurznachrichten*

auch der vorjahres zweite des teutonischen teutonen cup hat heute seine startunterlagen eingereicht...stop...
seit heute 12°° wird ein vermehrter andrang auf den möglichen rennstrecken des teutonischen teutonen cup registriert...stop...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (30. Oktober 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Zeit die Akku's zu laden und die Ketten zu fetten :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14485



da bin ich leider raus, Sauna und ...ihr wisst schon 
nächste Woche evtl.


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Oktober 2013)

die sache läuft....heute wurden die stages der ibbenbürener  feuerwehr vorgestellt um die rettungswege festzulegen,,,,die waren gut zufrieden und haben dem elisabeth-hospital eine urlaubssperre erteilt..


----------



## jojo2 (30. Oktober 2013)

karsten
ne der karsten
samstag bau ich ein hochbeet 
und fahre dafür sonntag fahrrad


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> gibt es bluna?
> 
> 
> hab ich schon mal erzählt, dass ich keinen alkohol trinke
> ...




klar

man nehme :

0,4 l super bleifrei
0,1 l apfelsaft
0,1 l gabelöl
0,1 l bluna
---------------------
0,7 l maikäferflugbenzin light

oder alles was in hochbeeten wächst und unter das btmg fällt

zu spät jojo..


----------



## jojo2 (30. Oktober 2013)

du verstehst mich

außerdem 
bin ich ewiger zweiter
immer zu spät

sonntag will ich mir auch noch last-bikes angucken
sisse!


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. Oktober 2013)

kleinOtze schrieb:


> ich hab mich erstmal mit neuer Lichttechnik versorgt. Da ich für einen nightride im Moment noch etwas "unterbelichtet" bin  ... bin noch nie nachts durch Teutonien gedüst...hoffe die Lieferung kommt schnell, damit ich endlich mal wieder mit euch ne Runde (auch abends) drehen kann. Bin deshalb auch am 31ten nicht dabei ;(



Wenn das alles ist, ich könnte dir 1-2 ausreichend helle Lenkerlampen leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (30. Oktober 2013)

Last-bikes, uiuiui. Den Dingern kann man nicht leicht wiederstehen.
Sehr nette Hobel. Muss den Drang bekämpfen, auch eins haben zu wollen. Zumindest vorerst...
ach ja, die Teuto-Trails haben seit Burkhard/t/dt etwas Baumzuwachs bekommen.
Einer quer im Tal unterhalb der Almhütte, so auf halbem Weg der Abfahrt. Und einer Stück weiter Richtung Bocketal aufm Trail kurz vor dem Pilz am Trimm-Dich-Downhill.


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Oktober 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> außerdem
> bin ich ewiger zweiter
> sonntag will ich mir auch noch last-bikes angucken



welch ironie
mit einem last-bike erster werden wollen.....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja, völlig ausgeschlossen!
 @jojo2: na endlich!


----------



## jojo2 (31. Oktober 2013)

sonntag wird´s wohl nix mit lastfahren im wald
ist ja ein ziemlicher sturm angekündigt
mal schauen

hach! ich geb mir selbst immer die besten stichwörter!

schaut mal!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/78219723"]Down Taxco 2013 // FLOWTOGRAPHY on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## diddie40 (1. November 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32400

26" / 27,5" vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen


----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2013)

jetzt , wo du es verlinkt hast
hab ich´s mir doch angeguckt
dachte erst, das wird wieder einer der üblichen,
wenig hilfreichen beiträge zum thema sein,
aber das fand ich jetzt mal echt gut. informativ
und gut anzugucken!


----------



## Dämon__ (1. November 2013)

Ich finde die 29" immer noch hässlich  auf 650b könnte man sich ja noch setzten aber bei den Preisen...


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. November 2013)

Leider ein sehr unausgewogener Bericht, der lediglich, immerhin unterstütz von eingenen Fahreindrücken, die Kaufargumente von Giant für die 27.5er wiedergibt... von einem Laden, der selbst Giant Händler ist, also durchaus ein Interesse daran hat, dass dieses Maß gut angenommen wird. 
Punkte wie steilere Speichenwinkel, längere Hebelarme / größere Biegemomente werden nicht angesprochen. Vielleicht doch mehr ein Werbefilm als ein Test.

Da hilft wohl nur eins, ich muss selbst mal so ein Rad fahren.


----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Da hilft wohl nur eins, ich muss selbst mal so ein Rad fahren.



und genau dazu regt das video an
selber testen

sieht doch ganz munter aus wie der sich auf den größeren rädern bewegt,
obwohl der mit 1,52 genauso groß ist wie ich
für kleine leute wie mich hatte ich die großen räder bislang als träge und 
schwer zu bewegen eingeschätzt


häh??
wieso bist du nrwler hier um forum unterwegs
drei freie tage und ihr müsstet eigentlich in finale oder so sein???


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. November 2013)

Ich fürchte ich könnte weder mit 20" noch mit 30" Laufrädern so Agil fahren wie der...

Finale? Klar...lädst du mich ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Finale? Klar...lädst du mich ein?



rigger will mich mal mitnehmen
dann darfst du mit
oder rigger!


----------



## rigger (1. November 2013)

Klar!!


----------



## scott-bussi (1. November 2013)

Falls noch jemand eine Kamera für Lenkerbilder braucht:

http://www.deltateccshop.de/Foto/Ac...antec-BeastVision-HD-WI-FI-Basic-Edition.html


----------



## scott-bussi (1. November 2013)

Da habe ja schon einige bei mir neidisch zugeguckt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/262765-cartrend-mobiler-druckreiniger-fur-zigarettenanzunder


----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand eine Kamera für Lenkerbilder braucht:



die ausstattung ist super
die hab ich auch - nur sind die kamerabefestigungen mit gelenk
(oder auch die schrottigen klettbänder für den Helm) ihr geld nicht wert,
da muss man sich was anderes holen z.b. die befestigungen von ishoxs


  @rigger
erst mit ketta im mai nach lac blanc 
und später dann mal finale ne?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. November 2013)

also lac blanc..., da wären wir dabei!


----------



## scott-bussi (1. November 2013)

Au ja, Lac Blanc mit Schlabber schredden


----------



## schlabberkette (1. November 2013)

ah ohh cool
so´n ankumer-teutoburger-emsländer-westfalen-münsterländer-bergischländer-bergabradfahrertreffen in den vogesen hört sich echt mal sehr verlockend an


----------



## scott-bussi (1. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> die ausstattung ist super
> die hab ich auch - nur sind die kamerabefestigungen mit gelenk
> (oder auch die schrottigen klettbänder für den Helm) ihr geld nicht wert,
> da muss man sich was anderes holen z.b. die befestigungen von ishoxs
> ...



Sieht eigentlich aus wie eine Gopro Befestigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Sieht eigentlich aus wie eine Gopro Befestigung.



jo
so war das und scotti kann´s nich sehen
so kann´s gehen


----------



## scott-bussi (1. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> jo
> die aufzuklebenden sockel funktionieren auch
> kamera drauf, dann is gut
> (bei dem hafjellvideo hat nele die zwischendurch direkt auf dem helm, das haut hin)
> ...



Vimeo tut's nicht auf meinem Tablet


----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Vimeo tut's nicht auf meinem Tablet



nacht nix
das muss du auch nich gucken
kamera ist am unterrohr befestigt, und kippt immer wieder nach unten
einfach nur wegen der erschütterung beim rumfahren
ishoxs-halterungen sind teuer und halten


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ah ohh cool
> so´n ankumer-teutoburger-emsländer-westfalen-münsterländer-bergischländer-bergabradfahrertreffen in den vogesen hört sich echt mal sehr verlockend an



Das klingt vernünftig! Wegen morgen oder übermorgen Willingen: Ich bin raus! Ich werd hier rumtouren. Mir ist das Wetter zu ungemütlich für so ne Aktion.
Aber wir sollten mal wieder nach Warstein wie ich finde. Vielleicht schiffts ja bald mal wieder schön


----------



## jojo2 (2. November 2013)

scotti
falls dich das interessiert
man findet etwas mehr über die kameras in diesem forum
http://www.fantec-forum.de/index.php?page=Board&boardID=65&982f1f76

da war ich eine zeitlang drin, aber der moderator war mir zu doof





schlabberkette schrieb:


> ah ohh cool
> so´n ankumer-teutoburger-emsländer-westfalen-münsterländer-bergischländer-bergabradfahrertreffen in den vogesen hört sich echt mal sehr verlockend an



häi ketta
das war wohl ne klsse idee von dir
sogar schlabber is dabei!
und und und
super




schulte69 schrieb:


> Aber wir sollten mal wieder nach Warstein wie ich finde. Vielleicht schiffts ja bald mal wieder schön



ja genau
heute regnet es hier schon 
warstein baut langsam wieder den richtigen grip auf
da bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Dämon__ (2. November 2013)

übrigens, das Video vom Vergleich 26" vs. 27,5" ist von einem Fahrtechniklehrer hier aus der Ecke  der hat mit Marketing nix am Hut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (2. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> scotti
> falls dich das interessiert
> man findet etwas mehr über die kameras in diesem forum
> http://www.fantec-forum.de/index.php?page=Board&boardID=65&982f1f76
> ...




Danke jojo,
aber ich hab doch schon die da:

http://www.camonetec.com/de/COIN01.html

in Kombination mit einem Original (hehe) Zubehörpaket aus Polen, hält die sehr gut.


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. November 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Klar!!




Hervorragend, dann sag mal bescheid wenn du nen Termin hast, dann schaue ich was mein Terminkalender sagt^^


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2013)

der kreis hat sich geschlossen,,,,,,der erste,zweite und dritte des vorjahres sind gesetzt..wird es wieder der schlabber mit seinem unbedingten willen zu siegen ??? oder der chrisxrossi mit einer seiner carbonösen geheimwaffen ??? oder legt der ritschi wieder seinen berühmten lockenfrosch  auf den tisch ??? 
oder müssen alle drei weichen um einem newcomer platz zu machen ??? der papa-joe zeigt sich zb. in einer bestechenden form ,,, oder wird es jemand den keiner auf dem zettel hat ??? nur weil er an stage 3 die meisten punkte beim karaoke holt und an stage 4 seine 5 liter bier als erster auf ex trinken konnte  ???


----------



## scott-bussi (2. November 2013)

5 Liter Bier auf ex?
Dann hat ja sogar Herby die Chance auf's treppchen

Was ist mit stage 6?
Meine Königsdisziplin -
Bergaufschieben?
Ist die auch dabei?


----------



## schlabberkette (2. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der kreis hat sich geschlossen,,,,,,der erste,zweite und dritte des vorjahres sind gesetzt..wird es wieder der schlabber mit seinem unbedingten willen zu siegen ??? oder der chrisxrossi mit einer seiner carbonösen geheimwaffen ??? oder legt der ritschi wieder seinen berühmten lockenfrosch  auf den tisch ???



ich bin gerüstet und hab mir schonmal ne geheimwaffe zugelegt 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/263731-eigenbau-fahrende-bierkiste-bastler


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2013)

oohh,,,,es wird zeit das ihr   euch  nochmal die startunterlagen durchblättert,,,

§  3 ttc absatz 5a : bierkisten dürfen nicht motorisiert sein.
§ 17 ttc absatz 4 : es ist erlaubt zu weinen und fluchen..*schieben* und *aufgabe* ist        *nicht erlaubt*...


----------



## jojo2 (2. November 2013)

oh
jettz wirds hier bierernst
kakke
wenn ich meinen kaputten blasenkatheter anlege
ist das aber erlaubt - oder etwa auch nicht
der is nich schnell, das loch is nich groß


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2013)

oh mist,,,,eine lücke im regelwerk,,,an defekte katheter hat keiner gedacht...
fällt dann unter 
§ 1 : was nicht verboten ist  ist erlaubt


----------



## jojo2 (2. November 2013)

jja!
herby
auch du hast keine chance


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2013)

doch hat er,,,die stunde des siegers schlägt für jeden irgendwann,,,....
zeig ihnen wer du bist...


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXgezN4CPBQ"]Die Stunde des Siegers - Blu-ray & DVD Trailer - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> doch hat er,,,die stunde des siegers schlägt für jeden irgendwann,,,....
> zeig ihnen wer du bist...



herby trainiert wahrscheinlich grad wieder und kann deshalb noch nich antworten.
aber ich kann ja immer

also du has natürlich recht
und ich habe herby in diesem kleinen trailer wiedererkannt!
du hast recht!
er wird es sein!
weil er es kann!
herby zum gold!



apropos!
herby
hasse mal zeit mein jimbo
zusammenzusetzen?


----------



## herby-hancoc (3. November 2013)

Wenn ich zwischen dem Training zeit habe will ich wohl dein Jimbo für das Rennen fertig machen! Dann gewinnst du auf jeden fall nicht Jojo das ist sicher


----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2013)

wenn du dich schon drumm kümmerst

super
dann brauch ich ja doch keine bleichgewichte tragen
ich will auch nicht, dass schlabber nich gewinnt!


----------



## schlabberkette (3. November 2013)

uhh
frei nach dem olympischen gedanken
werden jetzt schon die bikes der konkurrenten manipuliert!

mach dir um mich keine sorgen jojo
kannst ruhig bleigewichte tragen

der beweis von heldentum liegt nicht im gewinnen einer teutonischen schlacht, sondern im ertragen einer niederlage!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. November 2013)

@jojo2: Warst du in Dortmund heute?


----------



## schlabberkette (3. November 2013)

ja genau jojo2
haste dem heydt hoffentlich mal gezeigt wo der hammer hängt!!
da war ja noch ne rechnung offen


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> der beweis von heldentum liegt nicht im gewinnen einer teutonischen schlacht, sondern im ertragen einer niederlage!!



das hat der varus wahrscheinlich anders gesehen..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. November 2013)

Ihr scheiss Gymnasisten!


----------



## rigger (3. November 2013)

Genau jojo wie wars?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. November 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Genau jojo wie wars?



Hoffentlich teuer


----------



## rigger (3. November 2013)




----------



## schlabberkette (3. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ihr scheiss Gymnasisten!



ich kann kein gymnastik


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ihr scheiss Gymnasisten!



Um mich zu Outen: Scheiß wird mit ß geschrieben! 

(Sorry, aber das ging jetzt wirklich nicht anders...)


----------



## schlabberkette (3. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das hat der varus wahrscheinlich anders gesehen..



ja, aber dann hat er die höhenverstellbare varus-stütze erfunden,
und dann war alles gut
ein toller typ!!


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @jojo2: Warst du in Dortmund heute?



jo war ich gestern

das war lustig
gleich von beginn an
als ich auf den parkplatz kam, waren da schon ungefähr dreißg leute redend und lachend. radfahrer eben.

eingie fuhren mit rädern von last aufm parkplatz so rum. wheelies, manuals, rückwärtsfahren, aufm hinterrad rumhüpfen - was man eben so macht, wenn man aufm rad sitzt. 
ich bin mir wie in diesem märchen vorgekommen: dornröschen - endlich erwacht. ich kam mir vor als hät´ ich in den letzten jahren was verpasst.
am liebsten wär´ich wieder nach hause gefahren und hätte dann meine räder verkauft. aber! hab ich gesacht: olympisch! und außerdem wollte ich ja erleuchtet werden - wollte endlich ein non-plus-ultra-rad fahren. und dann hab ich mein last herb bekommen. so was geiles bin ich seit jahren nicht mehr gefahren, r2c2 lyrik, monarch dämpfer, x0-schaltung, 60er vorbau, lenker 740 mm breit und ungefähr so gebogen wie ein bumerang, mountainking vorne und hinten - muss wohl ein modell aus dem letzen jahr gewesen sein (so was geiles bin ich zuletzt vor vier jahren gefahren, mein cc-rad war ungefähr so aufgebaut, nur ohne lyrik und monarch).
ja dachte ich, wenn ich fahrrad fahren könnte, dann bräuchte ich darüber nicht nachdenken, warum ich das rad vorne nicht wie gewohnt, oder vielmehr gar nicht hochkriege. wenn ich rad fahren könnte, dann würde ich das einfach machen.

aber es ging ja dann bald innen wald. und da hat mich jörg heidt auch fahren sehen. nach 500 metern - also kurz vorm warmwerden - kam ne steile stelle, recht rutschig (kennt jemand camillo felgen, spiel ohne grenzen, schmierseife auf plastikfolie?). da hat mich jörg dann gesehen, wie ich dem vorausfahrenden ausgewichen bin und mich noch am baum abfangen konnte. ich glaube, das war das einzige mal, dass er mich gesehen hat - also keine rechnung mit ihm beglichen. 
und nun kurz:
die ausgewählten strecken waren vollbelaubt, matschig, teils etwas steil, schöne kurven und auch mit anliegern und ich hatte immer das gefühl, nach vornüber zu fallen. lange nich so wohl gefühlt. die jungs und mädchen mit denen ich da unterwegs war, sind die strecken zum größten teil einfach nur runtergebügelt. kein wunder hab ich später erfahren, die waren fast alle vom last-team und fuhren in dem wald häufiger - astrein, beste voraussetzugnen mein rad in ruhe kennen zu lernen.
nach ner halben stunden war es dann aber auch vorbei für mich. eine vorausfahrende stürzte nach einer leicht spassigen abfahrt, die ein steilstück am ende hatte, auf gerader strecke im flachen. ich war da schon hintergefahren. beim ausweichen bin ich gegen einen baum geknallt und der lenker wohl gegen meine schulter - tut noch weh, hoffe aber, dass es nich mehr ist als ne punktuelle prellung. nach dem sturz konnte ich bald nur noch rumrollen.
die hübsche clegbremse an meinem rad hat mir gefallen und jörg heidt und jochen forstmann waren sehr nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ja, aber dann hat er die höhenverstellbare varus-stütze erfunden,
> und dann war alles gut
> ein toller typ!!



ach,,,der war das...der hatte doch so einen crank brother ,,,,und sein sohn war das reinste kind shock ..
ich habe im netz eine xlc - datei gefunden in der behauptet wird das sein vater hartz hies...
der wiederum soll die stütze  hartz 4 erfunden haben...
klicke den oberen text an und du siehst den jüngsten nachfahren vom varus..und vergess nicht das du heute abend gümnaßtik bei frau lev hast..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> jo war ich gestern



Das liest sich ja wie  ääähhhh....., zum einen positiv, zum anderen der falsche Tag um ein Rad vernünftig testen zu können?! Und nu?


----------



## scott-bussi (4. November 2013)

Alle testen neue Fahrräder
und lassen sich beflügeln.
Sausen die Berge hoch und runter,
... und vor Bäume ...

Ich will auch!! Aber ohne Bäume


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Und nu?




meine bitte von gestern gilt sogar heute noch 



jojo2 schrieb:


> herby
> hasse mal zeit mein jimbo
> zusammenzusetzen?




heute abend ruf ich den an 
und vereinbar einen termin zum vorbeibringen

den winter werde ich mit dem jimbo und dem scythe verbringen
last werde ich mir später noch mal in ruhe angucken
jochen arbeitet in osnabrück und fährt manchmal in bad iburg.
der hat angeboten, dass er mir dort mal ein rad zur verfügung stellt
da sollte das ruhige testen wohl möglich sein


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. November 2013)

Das macht sehr viel mehr Sinn, denke ich. Ich hatte gestern überlegt auch nach Dortmund zu fahren, weil mich ein Alex in Finale kennengelernt hat und nachfragte, ob ich nicht auch Bock habe. Hatte ich aber nicht, bzw. ich war anderweitig verabredet.

Dann fahr doch mitm Jochen mal da, das klingt doch super! Der ist doch auch sehr entspannt und ein ganz ruhiger. Dann macht das radeln auch mehr Bock.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> meine bitte von gestern gilt sogar heute noch



Das heisst, aus Alu Geld zu machen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2013)

hier ein anwärter auf den gral den niemand außer mir kennt Superduke990
,,,uuiiihhh,,es gab schon anfragen wer das denn wohl sei..ppppssssstttttt..
nur  ganz kurz,,,wir waren 4 jahre zusammen bei der gsg9 und 6 jahre bei der  cia.
dann haben wir facebook  an zuckerberg  verkauft und eine tanzschule eröffnet..
er spricht 7 sprachen mit und ohne dialekt und kann mit einem radiergummi töten ..


----------



## Dämon__ (4. November 2013)

tzzz TB das ist doch ein Pseudo Account von dir...
schade das ich am Rennen nicht da bin


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Das heisst, aus Alu Geld zu machen?



nene
ich will das jimbo erstmal behalten,
damit trainieren und nele zur verfügung stellen, damit
die auch mal ein bißchen mehr im wald rumrollern kann als mit ihrem aurum




apropos nele
(hach ich geb mir einfach immer die besten stichwörter!)
eine von neles schwestern ist in die nähe von oranienburg gezogen!
rat mal, wo wir demnächst mal hinfahren...



kennt jemand diesen @Superduke990
ist das so´n gewinnertyp?


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> tzzz TB das ist doch ein Pseudo Account von dir...
> schade das ich am Rennen nicht da bin



ooohhh,,dämon,,vorsichtig,,,leugne nicht seine existenz,,denk an den trick mit dem radiergummi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nene
> ich will das jimbo erstmal behalten,
> damit trainieren und nele zur verfügung stellen, damit
> die auch mal ein bißchen mehr im wald rumrollern kann als mit ihrem aurum
> ...



na das ist doch was. Was nennst du demnächst?
Oranienbrug ist nett. Zumindest die Parallelstraße. Da ist ein nettes libanesisches Fallafelrestaurant. Lecker!

Ach ja, und Pumptracks bekommt man natürlich serviert  Wir waren letzte Woche nach am Mellowpark und der macht richtig Bock. Saskia kann jetzt schon eine Welle durchsurfen


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> na das ist doch was. Was nennst du demnächst?
> Oranienbrug ist nett. Zumindest die Parallelstraße. Da ist ein nettes libanesisches Fallafelrestaurant. Lecker!
> 
> Ach ja, und Pumptracks bekommt man natürlich serviert  Wir waren letzte Woche nach am Mellowpark und der macht richtig Bock. Saskia kann jetzt schon eine Welle durchsurfen




in der nähe von diesem 
http://www.oranienburg.de/ ist die 
ich denke, noch in diesem jahr fahr´n wir dahin

berlin wäre dann pflicht, 
mellowpark steht zu der zeit wahrscheinlich unter wasser,
dann könnte auch ich das mit der welle
oder
der wäre nur mit dem snowboard gut zu befahren


jaja die saskia, die hat´s schon gut
saugut!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> in der nähe von diesem
> http://www.oranienburg.de/ ist die
> ich denke, noch in diesem jahr fahr´n wir dahin
> 
> ...



Oha! ich dachte, du meinst den Stadtteil. Aber ist ja auch nicht weit weg. Der Mellowpark ist relativ wasserresistent. Sehr sandiger Boden, also wenns nicht tagalang vorher geregnet hat, kann man im Winter Glück haben. Bei uns hats vormittags noch richtig stark geregnet, nachmittags sind wir dann gefahren.

Meld dich doch einfach mal, wenn ihr hochfahrt. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2013)

i´ll do my very best


----------



## rigger (4. November 2013)

Was haltet ihr von dem grau, das weiß gefällt mir nicht so richtig und Raw ist auch nicht so der bringer. Das rote Elox soll eigentlich beleiben.


----------



## herby-hancoc (4. November 2013)

Sieht auf dem Bild wie Bundeswehr grün aus !Lieber schwarz



rigger schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem grau, das weiß gefällt mir nicht so richtig und Raw ist auch nicht so der bringer. Das rote Elox soll eigentlich beleiben.


----------



## Totoxl (4. November 2013)

Titan Grau kommt schon gut.


----------



## schlabberkette (4. November 2013)

rigger
das rad sieht in der farbe aus wie´n 43 kilo schwerer panza
gute tarnfarbe um sich vor den waldnazis zu verstecken
aber willst du dich verstecken?
die rote eloxalwippe leuchtet dabei aber wie ne deplazierte pufflampe
deine tarnung ist nichts wert
die waldnazis werden zu der lampe pilgern......

rigger du musst dich entscheiden
sei konsequent, es geht nur eins
puff oder panzer
liebe oder krieg
anarchie oder herrschaft
lob oder spott
schrill oder camouflage

ich bin gespannt.........


----------



## schlabberkette (4. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> i´ll do my very best



ohh jojo
den sonntag hab ich mir für dich irgendwie anders vorgestellt
schade
aber last herb but not least kommst du bestimmt noch zum testen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> rigger du musst dich entscheiden
> sei konsequent, es geht nur eins
> puff oder panzer
> liebe oder krieg
> ...



man rigger,,nehm puff,liebe,anarchie ,lob und schrill...was denn sonst ???
versteck dich nicht,,,ich sehe dich schon vom parkplatz bocketal fahren...das bike in neon lila,,mit einem blick den nur ein mann hat der genau weiß das er alles richtig macht im leben...entschlossen und furchtlos .. bereit wenn sie es sind herr waldnazi steht auf deinem  gelben helm .. niemand traut sich zu lächeln...der teuto,,er gehört dir..


----------



## diddie40 (4. November 2013)

grau passt doch super zum Wetter. im Winter machste weiß, zu Weihnachten Lametta nicht vergessen, und zum nächsten Frühjahr flower power


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2013)

sorry rigger
ich kann nichts dazu beitragen



aber tb
erzähl doch bitte die geschichte zu diesem benutzerbildchen
bitte


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. November 2013)

es war einmal ,,in etwa,,so,,,,ein mÃ¤dchen das immer eine rote basecap trug,,, wodurch es als rotkÃ¤ppchen definiert wurde. ihre mutter sprach ""kind""" lade dir eine kostenlose navi app runter und bringe der oma wein,,wurst  und kuchen,,, sie war gestern auf der Ã¼ 80 party und liegt noch stoned im bett... aber lass dich unterwegs nicht anquatschen... . bei der oma angekommen  fragte sie: âgroÃmutter,warum hast du so groÃe augen?â âich war gestern auf der Ã¼ 80 party!â âgroÃmutter, warum hast du so eine weiÃe nase?â âder mann mit dem koks war auch da!â dann kam der jÃ¤ger,,,*mathelehrer* von beruf,,, die im wolf integrierten personen wurden schleunigst  von ihm subtrahiert. zum wolf wurde eine mÃ¤chtige menge von steinen  addiert. er fiel in einen zylinderfÃ¶rmigen artesischen brunnen,,,, bis  seine restmenge nicht mehr lebte..... infolge dieses ereignisses vergrÃ¶Ãerte  sich die freude aller anwesenden auf das vierfache. und wenn sie nicht  mit null multipliziert wurden,,,,,,,, dann leben sie noch heute.


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2013)

da brat mir einer ´n storch
schwein gehabt
das hätte auch ins auge gehen können
coole geschichte
danke



ich bin schon aufs nächste bildchen gespannt


----------



## imfluss (5. November 2013)

Vom Tanzlehrer zum Märchenonkel ist es nur eine halbe Drehung und ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Mancher kannte Dichtung bisher nur von seinem Bike, TB bringt sie jetzt unters Volk. Großmeisterwortschmied mit Hammerschmidtantrieb. 
Ach ja, falls die Prognosen eintreffen könnte es zum Wochenende fahrbares Wetter im Teuto geben. Wenn dass so kommt dann rufen die Trails im Hüggel und im Dörenberg
immer "fahr mich, fahr mich!".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. November 2013)

jau,,am tag tanzlehrer,,, am abend der märchenonkel,,
solche geschichten muß ich jeden abend dem fb  erzählen,,einschlafen kann er davon zwar nicht,,aber wenigstens haut er  vor lauter angst auch nicht aus seinem bettchen ab..


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2013)

oh gott
der arme fb
[ame="http://vimeo.com/7937986"]Granny O'Grimm's Sleeping Beauty on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2013)

so die ersten bilder müssen reichen
guckt es nicht weiter
das haltet ihr nicht aus
armer fb


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. November 2013)

doch doch,,,,mit dornröschen funktioniert es besonders gut...uuaahhh


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2013)

treffer
versenkt


----------



## jojo2 (6. November 2013)

ach tb
das leben is echt stinklangweilig
was machst du denn so heute?
ich fahr heute abend zu herbert
einen saufen
tu ich nich
wird aber spät
ma gucken, wie ich die zeit bis dahin rumkriege
aooohh (wie schreibt man stöhn?)
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxyuig_5m80_shortfilms
jo denn
grüße vom
jojoinderwarteschleife


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> treffer
> versenkt


ahoi jojo,,,,,doch noch einer an bord,,der mann am piano spielt auch mit wasser in den schuhen,,...schööön..weißt du ob es überlebende gibt ??
der video ist das abgefahrenste was ich seit langer zeit gesehen habe...wie kommt man auf sowas ??? das wollte ich wissen und habe das gefunden 
http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/zoom-5-80-meter--7391090.html
kennst du bestimmt schon,,hast du noch welche von der art auf lager ???
heute  geht es für mich nicht in die unergründlichen tiefen des herbertschen bikekellers,,leider muss ich arbeiten,,es wird zum tanz gebeten....euch viel spaß beim basteln und raucht nicht soviel..

ps.
wenn du keinen saufen willst dann bring dir was mit zum trinken..es gibt nur bier in der kellerbar..
der flipper ist auch weg,,den musste er aus artenschutzrechtlichen gründen abbauen..


----------



## jojo2 (6. November 2013)

jo!
ich bin immer da
so schnell geh ich nich unter
hab´n rettungsring
so wie ketta wahrscheinlich auch mittlerweile 

aber so was is immer gut!
denn auf hoher see und vor der kellerbar is
man in 
guten händen


also denn
ich muss mal für´n paar stunden abtauchen
auf der suche nach neuen schätzen 
bin ich bislang leider nur auf die geschichte vom 
kleinen fb
gestoßen
aber die fand ich auch schön
aber auch zeitweise spannend uaaah
da hat der echt...
aber fb sieh selbst

bis dann
jojomitdemschnorchelimmundundamtuachenunddasmitrettungsring!
ahoi!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24030911"]origins on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (6. November 2013)

und wenn schon mal jemand hier is
guck dir auch raddes neuen film an
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/32504


----------



## jojo2 (6. November 2013)

mensch tb
was beneide ich, dass du tanzen kannst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. November 2013)

das kann ich gut verstehen jojo,,
es gibt nichts schöneres,,man bewegt was,,man erreicht die menschen...zu  sehen wenn der fb auf der tanzfläche erst ganz schüchtern zu boden  schaut,,,so als sei er ohne sein wissen (meistens ist es auch so)in den  tanzkurs gekommen...aber dann,,,ganz zaghaft die hüfte schwingt,,,den  takt findet,,,mann und frau plötzlich gegen ihren willen zum lambada zwingt,,da  bewegt sich was...


----------



## Ketta (6. November 2013)

@jojo2: rettungsring????

ich hab keinen
ich brauch aber einen


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. November 2013)

ich hätte einen abzugeben..der reicht für eine durchquerung des ärmelkanals..


----------



## schlabberkette (6. November 2013)

apropos ärmelkanal
am sonntag soll es zum glück ja regnen
ein guter grund endlich mal wieder ins bergische zu fahren
der prezi hat lust auf schlammspiele
ich werde hinfahren
sonst noch jemand bock auf ne rutschpartie?


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (6. November 2013)

Uhhhhh hallo ihr xD ich freu mich grad voll ^^ hab Leute aus meiner nähe gefunden yeah xD ....also ich bin die janka und ich komme aus ibbenbüren und misch mich hier jetzt einfach mal ein ne... xP tanzen kann ich auch nich aber biken (zu mindest n bisschen xD) zu Weihnachten bekomm ich nach ner viel zu langen pause mein erstes fully und ich bin sooo heiß drauf endlich durch den teuto zu brettern woohooo xD ... so...^^


----------



## imfluss (6. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIgG1-lguPA


----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2013)

@MuMpiTzZ
hast denn wenigstens du rettungsringe??
dann könntest du ketta auch was abgeben
teilen und gemeinschaft werden hier groß geschrieben
ich z.b. teile immer gern mein leiden
mit

schlabber und prezi
verdammte hacke. ich würd ja gerne im bergischen...
aber jetzt werde ich wohl noch ne zeit
wg. meiner schulter ausfallen


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (7. November 2013)

Hm..... also ich teile kekse oder sowas aber Rettungsringe besitze ich auch nich^^ ne.... wo kommt ihr hier denn alle so her? Alle aus tecklenburg?


----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2013)

ich muss jetzt glücklicherweise arbeiten aber
imfluss erzählt auch gerne und viel
dem überlass ich jetzt die tastatur
der soll nur nich sagen, woher ich komm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. November 2013)

schlabber nimmste mich mit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Willkommen Mumpilzz
Also den Jojo darfst du nicht so ernst nehmen das sind nur seine Vorlieben
Er kann nicht genug von Rettungsringen bekommen


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Jo Ghosti sieh zu das du deinen Knackarsch ins Bergische bewegst!


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Und Mummpilz als Neuling im Forum hier hast die Aufgabe ein Bild von dir zu Posten
Mit möglichst wenig Stoff
Das ist so Tradition von den Teutos


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Und Jojo bevor ich es vergesse
Gute Besserung Digga!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (7. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Jo Ghosti sieh zu das du deinen Knackarsch ins Bergische bewegst!



Vertraulichkeiten??

Da geht doch was???

Prezi wie ist denn das Wetter am WE bei euch?
Gibt´s da etwa auch Regen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Regen soll sich in Grenzen halten
Kommst auch?


----------



## scott-bussi (7. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Jo Ghosti sieh zu das du deinen Knackarsch ins Bergische bewegst!





Prezident schrieb:


> Regen soll sich in Grenzen halten
> Kommst auch?



Mal sehen.
Bei euch ist´s bestimmt kalt und nass und die Berge sind so hoch und das Wetter schlecht, die Trails sind matschig und rutschig und ich bin ein Weichei


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Ach Scotti das wird schon
Bekommst bisschen Liebe von uns damit es dir schön warm wird und dann klappt das auch mit den Trails


----------



## diddie40 (7. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Uhhhhh hallo ihr xD ich freu mich grad voll ^^ hab Leute aus meiner nähe gefunden yeah xD ....also ich bin die janka und ich komme aus ibbenbüren und misch mich hier jetzt einfach mal ein ne... xP tanzen kann ich auch nich aber biken (zu mindest n bisschen xD) zu Weihnachten bekomm ich nach ner viel zu langen pause mein erstes fully und ich bin sooo heiß drauf endlich durch den teuto zu brettern woohooo xD ... so...^^


 
willkommen bei den verrückten Teutonen.
wenn du mal die meisten von uns kennenlernen willst schau mal unter
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14487
das ist ja noch weile hin, denke wir werden uns vorher auch noch ein paar mal treffen.
einfach mal weiter mitlesen, oder selber posten, wann und wo du fahren willst.
Was für ein Schätzchen gibt es denn zu Weihnachten?


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (7. November 2013)

Das is ja herzlich bei euch hier <3


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (7. November 2013)

Ein haibike Q FS SE 26" in grau/grün xD


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Haibike??och nöööö
Hol dir was anständiges


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (7. November 2013)

Zu spät^^ was stört dich an nem haibike?


----------



## diddie40 (7. November 2013)

ist doch voll ok, gutes allmountainbike mit solider Ausstattung.
@Prezident was ist ein anständiges bike? eines mit möglichst wenig Stoff?


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

So fast alles eigentlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (7. November 2013)

Ich finds auch super!


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Wenig Stoff ist immer gut!
Den Hinterbau find ich nicht so pralle
Aber gute Ausstattung haben die schon
Und wenn der Weihnachtsmann es dir bringt sollte man sich auch nicht beschweren


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (7. November 2013)

Jap der Weihnachtsmann heißt in diesem fall mein lieber lieber Freund der jetzt schon seit zwei monaten Überstunden schiebt für mein olles haibike ;-) da beschwer ich mich bestimmt nich drüber xP


----------



## scott-bussi (7. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> willkommen bei den verrückten Teutonen.
> wenn du mal die meisten von uns kennenlernen willst schau mal unter
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14487
> das ist ja noch weile hin, denke wir werden uns vorher auch noch ein paar mal treffen.
> ...




Ich habe in letzter Zeit mit einigen von uns über das Thema gesprochen.

Will nicht unbedingt Spielverderber sein, aber wir sind mal als relativ kleine Gruppe angefangen und haben gerne mal den Einen oder Anderen mitgenommen. Aber so "interne" Veranstaltungen wie Teutonisches Enduro-Race, Adventsingen oder Urlaubsfahrten sollten weiterhin interne Veranstaltungen bleiben und nicht hier im Forum als Massenveranstaltung propagiert werden.
Ursprünglich ist dafür vom jeweiligen Veranstalter "eingeladen" worden und nicht von jedem, der meint irgendjemanden mitbringen zu müssen.
(geht nicht gg. Dich Diddi! und auch nicht gg. MuMpiTzZ)

Aktuell sind schon 23 Leute angemeldet. Ich kenne nicht mal alle!

Für neue Leute sollten wir lieber die Termine für eine normale Sonntagsrunde posten.

Ist nicht nur meine Meinung sondern die von einigen, die genau so denken.


Andere Meinungen???


----------



## enduro pro (7. November 2013)




----------



## diddie40 (7. November 2013)

darf daran erinnern, dass im letzten Jahr auch ein neues Mädel dabei war, und dann nie wieder aufgetaucht ist. 
und "öffentlich" war das date von Anfang an


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Habt ihr Bösen Teutos ein Mädel vergrault?!?


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Glaub es ist mal wieder zeit für eine "CharmeLession" von den Bergischen Jungs für die wilden Teutos


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (7. November 2013)

Also ich wollte mich nirgends aufdrängen oder so... :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (7. November 2013)

man muss nur männlich genug sein:


Prezident schrieb:


> Und Mummpilz als Neuling im Forum hier hast die Aufgabe ein Bild von dir zu Posten
> Mit möglichst wenig Stoff
> Das ist so Tradition von den Teutos


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (7. November 2013)

Tzzzzzz ..... xD xD nette Tradition^^ wo finde ich denn dann die "wenig stoff fotos" von euch?? xP  obwohl wer weiß ob ich die überhaupt sehen will.....?!?


----------



## diddie40 (7. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Also ich wollte mich nirgends aufdrängen oder so... :-/


 
so sind sie, die Teutonen.
aber schau sie dir erst mal an, wenn die hächelnd hinter dir nen berg hoch fahren,


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Scotty im Whirlpool in PDS!!! Das Foto Schau ich mir noch immer an


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (7. November 2013)

Hahahahaha diddie xD


----------



## scott-bussi (7. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Also ich wollte mich nirgends aufdrängen oder so... :-/




Wie gesagt, ging nicht gegen Dich!

Ist eher so als Grundsatzdiskussion zu verstehen.

So eine Gruppe von über 20 Leuten ist einfach kaum zu handeln und viiiiiel zu auffällig.

@ diddi
du hast recht, beim letzten Race war auch 1! neues Mädel dabei.
War auch absolut kein Problem, aber zu viele neue Leute in rel. kurzer Zeit, die dann auch noch andere mitbringen, irgendwann wird´s einfach zu viel.
Und ich bin der Meinung man muß nicht alles öffentlich machen. 
Dieser Termin ist aber tatsächlich zu öffentlich gepostet worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (7. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> so sind sie, die Teutonen.
> aber schau sie dir erst mal an, wenn die hächelnd hinter dir nen berg hoch fahren,




Genau davor wollte ich sie doch als fürsorgender Mitmensch beschützen!!

Deshalb ist so eine kleine Sonntagsausfahrt auch viel besser geeignet. Da ist die Konkurrenz nicht so groß!!


----------



## scott-bussi (7. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Scotty im Whirlpool in PDS!!! Das Foto Schau ich mir noch immer an



Waaaas,
sicher das das nicht der Rigger war??



Psssst, keine Details!!


----------



## diddie40 (7. November 2013)

letztens hatte ich auf´m downhill im teuto auch 10 min Wartezeit, weil mir ne Truppe mit gefühlten 50 Bikern entgegen kam


----------



## Prezident (7. November 2013)

Ob Scotty oder Rigger
Beide sind schnuckelig


----------



## enduro pro (7. November 2013)

Sonntagsausflug ist immer wieder schön...was ist mit jetzt Sonntag???


----------



## enduro pro (7. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Ob Scotty oder Rigger
> Beide sind schnuckelig


Lüstling......


----------



## rigger (7. November 2013)




----------



## diddie40 (7. November 2013)

bin sonntag dabei 
11:00 bocketal?


----------



## imfluss (7. November 2013)

@diddie40 Liegt ordentlich nasses Laub rum derzeit und auch ein paar umgekippte Bäume. Wetter für SO sieht aber ganz gut aus. Wenn @PapaJoe seine Knochen hochkriegt würd ich den mitbringen.


----------



## schlabberkette (7. November 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> schlabber nimmste mich mit!!!!!!!!!!!!


klaro ghostrider!!
schlammkätschn für fortgeschrittene steht auf'm programm!!
das wäre insbesondere auch was für dich jojo
kacke mit deiner schulter!!!
aber eigentlich brauchste die schulter nicht, wir werden eh überall nur auffen hintern runterrutschen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ...wir werden eh überall nur auffen hintern runterrutschen....




hach
ihr habt´s ma wieder gut!

aber da ich sowieso radfahren verlernt hab in diesem 
jahr und ich jetzt 
mit stützrädern fahr, könnt ich ja eigentlich auch
hmm

ach ne

viel spaß!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> , wir werden eh überall nur auffen hintern runterrutschen....



warum nehmt ihr die bikes nicht mit ??



sigmund und siegfried liegen dicht zusammen,,for jojo,,
wir streben mehr danach, schmerz zu vermeiden als freude zu gewinnen.


----------



## Papa-Joe (7. November 2013)

Was heisst denn hier "seine Knochen hoch kriegen könnte"???

Pah, dir werd ichs zeigen! Und ob ich dabei bin! HA!
Btw, der nächste Nightride muss auch geplant werden... Ich musste Lichttechnisch etwas aufrüsten... Ich hatte wirklich keine andere Wahl!!!  (*Lechz, Sabber*)


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (7. November 2013)

Aaach ey is das mies dass ich noch kein bike hab.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2013)

zum thema fb-traumreisen 2014...es soll vor den nrw-sommerferien nach  chatel gehen..die bude ist recht groß und hat für jeden ein  einzelzimmer(außer für fb und mich)..was auch nett ist,,sie kostet  nix,,nur strom und wasser werden berechnet...der ghostrider kümmert sich  um alles..
1-2 wochen vor pds werde ich mit fbchen nach saalbach fahren,,nicht nur dh sondern auch touren stehen dann  im  programmheft...wenn jemand mit möchte..melden..


----------



## rigger (7. November 2013)

Warum vor den Ferien?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2013)

warum nicht ??


----------



## imfluss (7. November 2013)

Sehr gut


----------



## kleinOtze (7. November 2013)

Klingt interessant...mal schauen, ob ich frei bekomme Beer and Bike klingt guuuuut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2013)

so leute
das video hier aus tschaschikistan zeigt kein endurorennen
das zeigt schrecklichen wettkampf

unsere endurorennen laufen gesittet und regelgerecht ab
es gibt keine abkürzungen! merkt euch das!
und guckt hier wie das nicht geht!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/78159026"]Drift HD Ghost: Red Bull Foxhunt 2013 Onboard with Greg Callaghan on Vimeo[/ame]
sajonara


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. November 2013)

mist,,,sowas gibt es schon ??? die tschadisikinesen waren eher (blitz ,feuer ,totenkopf und eine dunkle wolke in einer kleinen sprechblase ) wie wir..
foxhunt..oder.. hal den fos ute blüsen,,wie der teutonesische urbewohner zu sagen pflegt..schade..es sollte auf stage 3 etwas sehr ähnliches stattfinden..egal..ist ja noch zeit sich etwas anderes zu überlegen...abkürzen wäre auf der 3 aber nicht möglich gewesen..war schon falllinie..

slointsche wa


 @_rigger_
was ist mit dem termin für pds nicht i.O ?


----------



## rigger (8. November 2013)

ich weiß nicht ob ich da zeit habe....


----------



## Chefkocher (8. November 2013)

...auch wenn es für die Planung eher nicht von belang ist, wir sind wegen Mary leider an die niedersächsischen Sommerferien gebunden. Wir (Mary, RichieGecko und Kary und ich) werden daher gleich mit Start der Ferien am 01.08 in PDS sein. Geplant ist erstmal 1 Woche PDS und im Anschluss dann runter nach Bella Italia für eine Woche nach Finale (wenn es dort nicht zu heiß ist ;-)).


----------



## ricobra50 (8. November 2013)

Ich genau wie Rigger ,mit dem Zeit ???


----------



## ricobra50 (8. November 2013)

Welsche Termin ist das ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (8. November 2013)

@jojo2
Das Video ist mal geil. Die Liniewahl ist mal Hammer hart und Bergauf geht der Besser als unser Ulle auf Dope.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. November 2013)

@rigger+ritschi
wie jetzt  ? bei einem termin in den nrw ferien seid ihr ganz sicher dabei ??


----------



## rigger (8. November 2013)

Kann ich erst im Januar sagen wenn ich die Urlaubsplanung bei meinem neuen Job habe...


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. November 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Warum vor den Ferien?



???????


----------



## Dämon__ (8. November 2013)

Komme gerade aus dem Wald, alter ist das glitschig  vor allem der Hexentrail


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. November 2013)

Rigger mach mal bitte nee IG auf ich check dat nich;-((


----------



## jojo2 (8. November 2013)

fahr mit mich
ich fahr nach schottland
oder nach norwegen und schweden
da isses nich so heiÃ und so unkompliziert

und!

da gibtÂ´s keine ferien
weil es da keine schule gibt,
sondern palmen

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqOY61AaJ2k"]Die Ãârzte - JÃÂ¤g Alskar Sverige [Free Downloa[/nomedia]


----------



## rigger (8. November 2013)

Pascal nehm die IG von diesem Jahr.....


----------



## enduro pro (9. November 2013)

hey diddie und alle anderen...

wenn das wetter morgen paßt bin ich auch um 11.00 im bocketal...

hoffen wir mal...


----------



## imfluss (9. November 2013)

Heute ist auch ganz annehmbares Wetterchen. 
Werd so um halb 2 vom Dreieck starten, wer Bock hat kommt vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (10. November 2013)

heute in wuppertel
kein regen, steile auffahrten,
jede menge wurzeltrails, rutschiges laub, steilabfahrten
alles gut fahrbar 
ich hoffe deiner hand geht´s gut scotty!!
geile runde...danke prezi fürs rumführen auf deinen hometrails


----------



## scott-bussi (10. November 2013)

Wieso?
Was soll mit meiner Hand sein???
Ist doch alles super gewesen


----------



## Prezident (10. November 2013)

Frontflip over The Handlebar into The Laub Scotty 
War ein Super Tal-Enduro-Ride!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (10. November 2013)

Stimmt!
War alles total easy und kein bisschen anstrengend. 
Da war sogar Zeit für einen Frontflip.
Wär ja sonst auch langweilig gewesen


----------



## schlabberkette (10. November 2013)

apropos enduro-ride...

wen´s interessiert
hier ein paar eindrücke vom training beim letzten endurorennen in spalt


----------



## jojo2 (10. November 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> War alles total easy und kein bisschen anstrengend.
> Da war sogar Zeit für einen Frontflip.
> Wär ja sonst auch langweilig gewesen



hört sich alles schön lustig an
so muss das!


so wie prezi das schreibt scotti 
wär offenbar das deutsche wort passender

bei dem hört sich das an wie
purzelbaum 
schreib doch einfach purzelbaum


----------



## Prezident (10. November 2013)

Das Vid macht bock auf Enduro  Scotty und psacal haben fürs nächstes Jahr ja schon zugesagt die Strecken sehen schön flowig aus


----------



## Prezident (10. November 2013)

Jojo das nächste mal musst wieder mit!


----------



## imfluss (10. November 2013)

Schöne Eindrücke aus Spalt. So Kurzurlaub incl. Endurorace mit Freunden scheint richtig Spaß zu machen. Da geht 2014 bestimmt noch einiges 

Wer noch etwas für die Form tun will kann gern Dienstag Bike und Lampe(n) schnappen und zu den Klippen kommen : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14510


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (11. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Das Vid macht bock auf Enduro  Scotty und psacal haben fürs nächstes Jahr ja schon zugesagt



die beiden haben ja auch schon das richtige equipment für die nächste saison!!!


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Jojo das nächste mal musst wieder mit!


ich weiß nicht, ob das nächste mal,
aber: mit sicherheit!





schlabberkette schrieb:


> die beiden haben ja auch schon das richtige equipment für die nächste saison!!!



was braucht man in 2014?
bestimmte farben?
urge helme?
sram xx1 is klar
was noch?


----------



## schlabberkette (11. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was braucht man in 2014?
> bestimmte farben?
> urge helme?
> sram xx1 is klar
> was noch?



egal jojo
hauptsache was anderes
muss aber etwas sein, was in den bikebravos gehypt oder diskutiert wird
du kannst auf jeden fall nicht mit den alten plörren auch noch in 2014 rumfahren
nenee, das geht gar nicht....


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2013)

ah super!
dann bin ich bestens vorbereitet

fischmitfahrrad hat mir gestern gesagt:
man trägt wieder kariert!

also:
nich alt,
aber ganz alt geht!
super!

kariert 
und fischgräte!
hab ich noch


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2013)

hoffe, ihr habt´s eis gut von den autoscheiben runter bekommen


schöne woche allen!


----------



## rigger (11. November 2013)

OH GOTT was mach ich nur alles was bei 160mm fw über 14 kg wiegt und keine 1-Fach Schaltung hat ist ja laut bikebravis unfahrbar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. November 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> OH GOTT was mach ich nur alles was bei 160mm fw über 14 kg wiegt und keine 1-Fach Schaltung hat ist ja laut bikebravis unfahrbar!!


 
was neues kaufen, kaufen, kaufen
oder zu weihnachten auf den Wunschzettel schreiben


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2013)

uuuiiihh,,,gott sei dank,,es gab zeiten in denen ich glaubte das der ein oder andere soviel geld für den bike-comic ausgibt weil er glaubt was drin steht.....und sich beeinflussen lässt..und jetzt kommt es raus,,,die wird gekauft um sich darüber lustig zu machen..schööön...das beruhigt...mmmääähhh....


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2013)

ach du!
nörgler!

wir haben die dirt abonniert
da steht:
winter go home 
you are drunk 
(oder so ähnlich)

ich find die dirt hat nich nur super fotos und schöne berichte über die parks in england und schottland
(da möcht ich gern hin, hab ich das schon mal erzählt?) 

und außerdem!
die dirt hat recht! 
bravo!

und außerdem sind mir die von der zeitschrift sehr sympathisch
die tragen karos
weil das alles schotten sind
und schotten haben  
keine schafe
das find ich auch super
schotten sind anders 
immer


----------



## Prezident (11. November 2013)

Immer kaufen genau
Was für die deutsche Wirtschaft machen


----------



## Prezident (11. November 2013)

Ich glaube fest an die Bravo die Ihren Sitz im Tal hat
Warum sollten die auch Unsinn schreiben? Kommen ja schließlich aus Wuppertal
Da kann doch nichts falsches dran sein
Also wenn Dr Bobbele schreibt in der Bravo neuen Style kaufen dann tut dies auch bitte!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2013)

ist das so jojo ??? das ist  ja schaf... heute schaf ich es nicht mehr es zu googeln,,,,aber,,,schotten haben keine schafe,,,,wenn du da mal nicht auf dem galloway bist..
 @prezi
was hat der becker damit zu tun ??


----------



## Chefkocher (11. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> heute in wuppertel
> kein regen, steile auffahrten,
> jede menge wurzeltrails, rutschiges laub, steilabfahrten
> alles gut fahrbar
> ...


 
gestern und vorgestern im Teuto-Hermanntrails Richtung Lengerich
zweimal ordentlich nass geworden, jeweils danach ist der Himmel aufgrissen und der Bikegott hat die Sonne raus gelassen
Nasse Wurzeln gab es auch und ein Meer aus herbstlichen Laub
schmierige Singles....aber alles gut fahrbar 
Frontflips gab's keine...auch keine Sideflips (....der Scotti wieder...der alte Showmaster)
wollen auch wieder mit euch biken...kommendes Wochenende???

...bis dahin müssen wir uns mit künstlichen Licht auf dem Deckel die Trails der Herbstabende erhellen...egal...Hauptsache raus !!!


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2013)

tb ich hab für dich bei google nachgeguckt

hier das ergebnis:

schotten ham keine schafe


----------



## Chefkocher (11. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> apropos enduro-ride...
> 
> wen´s interessiert
> hier ein paar eindrücke vom training beim letzten endurorennen in spalt


 
hey...sehr nettes Filmchen Schlabber...lässt einen in Erinnerungen schwelgen ...und dazu noch werbewirksam (siehe Scotti und Pascal)
...war schon wirklich ein Super-Wochenende !! Vielleicht kommen ja im nächsten Jahr tatsächlich noch mehr Teutonen dazu...wäre schön


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb ich hab für dich bei google nachgeguckt
> 
> hier das ergebnis:
> 
> schotten ham keine schafe



echt jetzt ?? du meinst haggis ist nicht vom schaf,,,,sondern,,,,nee,,,das  frage ich mir nach...ein freund von mir ist schotte,,,der lebt ziemlich  (achtung) abgeschottet(hammer oder?) in der nähe von tomatin...den  frage ich ..schotten ham keine schafe..was ist mir in schottland den ständig vor das mopped gesprungen ???aahh,,lemminge,,suizidierende lemminge,,,man war ich blöd...schotten ham keine schafe..
hier im forum kann mann / frau / fb noch was lernen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2013)

ich hab das von google
das weiß alles


echt?
lemminge?
heftig
aber da hasse ja noch ma glück im unglück gehabt
lemminge sind ja doch ziemlich klein

wir haben schon mal milchschafe gehabt
eines hieß wolf (war ein bock)
der war klasse
der roch auch gut

wenn der dir vors mopped gelaufen wär
ohohoh mein lieber schwan



du warst schon mal mit dem mopped in schottland?
oh klasse

bin ich voll neidisch



*nachtrag:* @teutobiker
ich muss jetzt leider schluss machen,
aber könnte es sein,  dass du vielleicht nicht in schottland,
sondern in neuseeland warst?


oder in australien?

da gibt es sehr sehr viele schafe
würd mich nicht wundern, 
wenn die auch mal gegen dein mopped gelaufen wären
revierkämpfe und so

bei lemmingen könnte ich mir das jetzt nicht so leicht vorstellen


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> du warst schon mal mit dem mopped in schottland?
> oh klasse
> 
> bin ich voll neidisch




dann fahr hin...zelt,mopped und fertig..meiner meinung nach landschaftlich eines der schönsten länder der welt,,und die menschen sind die geilsten die ich je kennengelernt habe..3 wochen lang jeden  tag an einem anderen ort zu sein,,4000km zu fahren und kein einziges arschgesicht zu treffen ist in den meisten ländern nicht möglich..auch in australien nicht..


----------



## Prezident (11. November 2013)

Tb
Dr Bobbele ist natürlich der Boris Beyer
Wer verzapft sonst soviel sch... in der Bravo


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2013)

boris beyer,,ok,,,kenn ich nicht..zu meiner zeit hieß der fachmann in der bravo noch dr.sommer...
der hatte aber auch keine ahnung..


----------



## diddie40 (11. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> dann fahr hin...zelt,mopped und fertig..meiner meinung nach landschaftlich eines der schönsten länder der welt,,und die menschen sind die geilsten die ich je kennengelernt habe..3 wochen lang jeden  tag an einem anderen ort zu sein,,4000km zu fahren und kein einziges arschgesicht zu treffen ist in den meisten ländern nicht möglich..auch in australien nicht..
> 
> 
> @all biker of the teutomountains
> morgen treff um 13°° zur 5 tälertour,,,ca.23km,,mal was neues..


 
wenn man 4000km fährt und keinen trifft, kann man natürlich behaupten, dass dort die geilsten menschen leben.


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wenn man 4000km fährt und keinen trifft, kann man natürlich behaupten, dass dort die geilsten menschen leben.



echt ?? woher weiß man das dann ??

oh menno diddie,,
jetzt bin ich  mir nicht mal sicher ob es dort überhaupt menschen gibt...


----------



## Prezident (11. November 2013)

Suicide Basejump Lemmings in Schottland!!!


----------



## jojo2 (11. November 2013)

für ...
wen auch immer
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=659905



sorry
ist wohl für hier eigentlich gar nicht interessant 
ich dachte, es würden alle keleinen und großen veranstaltungen gelistet
hatte mir nicht die zeit genommen, das genauer anzugucken...


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2013)

nee jojo passt,,gutes stichwort...am 21.12 ist ja bekanntlich das  teutonische teutonenrace...anmeldungen gab es ja schon reichlich...ich  wollte nur erwähnen das die geschenke nicht vor dem 24.12 verteilt  werden..das  ""pussy war gestern "" steht da nicht aus  spass....uuaaahhh..nicht das nachher einer meckert oder weint....das  wird das dritte  und mit abstand fahrtechnisch anspruchvollste teutonen race..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (11. November 2013)

Die Mauer an der Biopommesbude entlang balancieren. 
Heidentempel Deathgrip runter. Unten Wheelie-Weitfahrcontest. So circa stell ich mir das vor. Vielleicht noch ein Bunnyhop-Parcour über umgefallene Baumstämme.


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2013)

weitfahrcontest ist schon nicht schlecht....weitsprungcontest wäre richtig gewesen..


----------



## schlabberkette (11. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ...das  wird das dritte  und mit abstand fahrtechnisch anspruchvollste teutonen race..



bestimmt weil die vielen unbekannten von der anmeldeliste im weg rumliegen werden...
ach cool, da machen wir bestimmt den weitsprung drüber
das wird ein gaudi
hach, ihr habt immer so tolle ideen.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2013)

jau schlabber,,,wer nicht fest im sattel sitzt wird ihn beim race wohl öfter verlassen müssen...oder bleibt besser bei mami,,,,nur worauf ich keinen bock habe ist gemecker das die stages zu hart sind,,oder noch schlimmer,,,112..


----------



## enduro pro (11. November 2013)

ich hab angst.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2013)

nicht ohne grund..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (11. November 2013)

vor dem after race....


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. November 2013)

da musst du erst mal heile ankommen.......


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. November 2013)

Ersetze die Worte Black Metal durch Teutonenrace:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqxCnaG-xC0

(Mit Text zum mitlesen und mitsingen!)

edit: Au ja, das wünsche ich mir fürs Adventssingen. Lernt schon mal alle schön fleißig den Text!


----------



## Prezident (11. November 2013)

Kranker Scheiß Papa


----------



## schlabberkette (11. November 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Ersetze die Worte Black Metal durch Teutonenrace:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqxCnaG-xC0
> 
> ...



eyyy papa
kannst doch nicht einfach mein schlaflied verraten....


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. November 2013)

Alles Taktik! Wenn du an der Theke bei deinem Schlaflied einnickerst, wirst du wenigstens in dieser Disziplin besiegt! Muahahahahahaha!!! Ich bin ein Genie des bösen....
 @Prezident: Nein nein, für den wirklich kranken Scheiß musst du den TB fragen...


----------



## spirit12one (11. November 2013)

Tag auch ;-)


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. November 2013)

Alle PDS Teutonen bitte in die IG schauen


----------



## Der Cherusker (12. November 2013)

Ich guck da nicht mehr rein, sagt Bescheid wenn ihr einen Termin, dann schau ich mal!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (12. November 2013)

welche IG soll's denn sein??????? finde keine neuen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. November 2013)

hast nee Einladungen bekommen Christoph


----------



## enduro pro (12. November 2013)

nööööööööööööö


----------



## Prezident (12. November 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32612

Tal Ride für die Mongos aus Münster


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. November 2013)

egal kommmste auch nich mit


----------



## rigger (12. November 2013)

Prezi haste jetzt ein Kona?


----------



## schlabberkette (13. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32612
> 
> Tal Ride für die Mongos aus Münster



was für ein tag im tal
ich kam mir vor wie im trainigslager
neues material wurde ausgepackt und präsentiert
anstiege wurden hochgesprintet
bergab wollten alle immer noch steiler...noch mehr wurzeln....noch mehr rutschiges laub.....noch mehr rutscheeen....noch mehr purzelbäume.....
und niemand hat geklagt, es war kein gewimmer zu hören
offenbar sind alle schon gut vorbereitet für das spektakel des jahres........


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. November 2013)

Ich will auch wurzeln und steil und rutscheeen^^ ich brauch auch noch n par strecken empfehlungen von euch sobald es bei mir endlich wieder los geht!! Obwohl mir bestimmt erstmal jeeegliche Kondition fehlen witd xD


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. November 2013)

Und wenn ich das so lese scheint es vllt ganz gut zu sein wenn ich beim teutonenrace nich mitfahren kann ;-) ich glaub ich bin fahrtechnisch ziemlich eingerostet..... :-/


----------



## Prezident (13. November 2013)

Ne Rigger ist das kona von meiner Frau 
War ein Super  "rutschiger" Tag mit den Mongo Jongens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das so lese scheint es vllt ganz gut zu sein wenn ich beim teutonenrace nich mitfahren kann ;-) ich glaub ich bin fahrtechnisch ziemlich eingerostet..... :-/



liebe janka
damit erfüllst du eine grundvoraussetzung:
du hast angst

so weit so gut
das ist bei 90 prozent der anderen hier auch so
was du noch nicht kannst ist 
bluffen

das lernt man hier im forum

und was deine fitness angeht:

ich gehör mit richard 
zu den körperlich-geistigen fittesten
(und wir beide gehen zusammen deutlich über 110 hinaus)


ein anderer gibt dir eine lektion
http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/ernaehrung/achilles-verse-schwippnichten-alarm-a-933098.html

bluffen hilft dir in vielem
fahr mit und lerne


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. November 2013)

Danke jojo.... dann bin ich hier ja genau richtig was ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2013)

genau

und außerdem
es gibt tonaufnahmen von solchen veranstaltungen im teuto
da wird mehr gelacht als gekeucht


----------



## Prezident (13. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> genau
> 
> und außerdem
> es gibt tonaufnahmen von solchen veranstaltungen im teuto
> da wird mehr gelacht als gekeucht



Gelacht? Lass dich nicht auf jojos Spiele ein Mummpilz
Gelacht wird da mit Sicherheit nicht
Da geht es ums nackte überleben
Jojo blufft auch nur um junges frisches Fleisch anzulocken!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. November 2013)

Na dann is ja gut! Und die Lektion geb ich mir erstmal selbst bevor ich zu eurem Horror werde weil ich nur rum nörgel weil mir die strecken zu hart sind und mir die Oberschenkel schmerzen ;-) also erstmal langsam wieder rantasten, n bisschen technik üben und so weiter. ....


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. November 2013)

Hahahaha prezident........ xD ums nackte Überleben also ja^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (13. November 2013)

Genau, Teutonenrennen ist kein Spasss, das ist blutiger Ernst!

Da können schon mal Laufräder zerfetzen, Schläuche platzen, Ketten reißen und Lungen um Hilfe japsen!
Die gequälten Oberschenkel jaulen um Gnade und die Adern sind zum platzen gespannt  um frisches Blut in die überlasteten Muskeln zu pumpen.

Und wenn die Strapazen endlich geschafft sind, wenn man glaubt das war es jetzt, das Adrenalin so langsam wieder den gewohnten Pegel annimmt, der letzte Energieriegel gegessen ist, ja dann ...





... dann geht es erst richtig los!!!



Dann geht es an dieTränke!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> bevor ich zu eurem Horror werde weil ich nur rum nörgel weil mir die strecken zu hart sind und mir die Oberschenkel schmerzen ;-)  ....



jau,,ist besser,,,so einen haben wir nämlich schon,,,,auf seinem mutterplaneten war er noch ein  intergalaktischer klingonenkrieger ,,,  hier reicht es gerade mal für eine teutonische pussy ..


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. November 2013)

Oh man ihr könnt einem den morgen doch schon versüßen xD xD klingonenkrieger .... hahahaha solange er nich so schlimm aussieht xP


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2013)

das aussehen geht,,,,wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat..leider schaffen es die meisten nie..


----------



## Prezident (13. November 2013)

Denn er ist das FB!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. November 2013)

Das ist also die wahre Herausforderung? XD sich an das aussehen teutonischer klingonen zu gewöhnen?  Kein Problem - ich bin mit star trek groß geworden. .... ;-) und im teuto natürlich! !


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. November 2013)

Hauptsache er spricht unsere Sprache ne..........^^


----------



## Prezident (13. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Hauptsache er spricht unsere Sprache ne..........^^




Manchmal verstehst du Ihn manchmal aber auch nicht
Kommt auf seine Tagesform an
Und sein intergalaktisch Klingonischen Akzenten


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. November 2013)

Das klingonen biken höre ich übrigens auch das erste mal.... is mal was anderes ne xP


----------



## Prezident (13. November 2013)

Die Geschichte zum FB

http://youtu.be/qORYO0atB6g

Und die Hymne vom Teuto-Race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (13. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Die Geschichte zum FB
> 
> http://youtu.be/qORYO0atB6g
> 
> Und die Hymne vom Teuto-Race




Aaaaahhhh, geiles Stück!
Ewig nicht mehr gehört, danke Prezi!!


----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Aaaaahhhh, geiles Stück!



oh backe
und ihr findet, ich hätte einen miserablen musikgeschmack??

schaiße
wo bin ich hier gelandet?
nein!
sagt´s mir nicht

es ist die erde - stimmt´s?
oh kagge
da wollt ich nich hin
ich will wieder nach hause
hier wird man ja krank

[ame="http://vimeo.com/78197729"]WEARESHINING on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Prezident (13. November 2013)

Jojos get High Therapiezentrum


----------



## scott-bussi (13. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> oh backe
> und ihr findet, ich hätte einen miserablen musikgeschmack??
> 
> schaiße
> ...



Jojo mach dir nichts draus, es können nicht alle die Gypsi Kings mögen

Aber es gibt auch eine gute Stelle in dem Video! So bei 0:56/0:57


----------



## scott-bussi (13. November 2013)

Naaaaa, schon nachgeguckt????


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2013)

mmhhhhhhhh,,,lecker scotti,,,demnächst auch auf den teutonischen trails zu sehen,,,mein neuer helm ist bei einem jungen aufstrebenden kunststudenten und er hat freie hand um ihn zu gestalten...mir fast egal was drauf kommt ....soll er sich doch inspiriertierensen  lassen oder wie das heißt.. einzige vorgabe::::titten und monster...

hier noch was für alle die sich auch nicht an der steigerung des bruttosozialproduktes beteiligen wollen...
kennt den typen bei 0:26 einer ??
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPXbOEGqFOM"]Total lustige Dinge - YouTube[/nomedia]
wenn ja,,,wie ist die sache ausgegangen ???


----------



## Prezident (13. November 2013)

Titten hört sich doch schonmal vielversprechend an Teuto! Da sind wir gespannt
Mit Titten kann man eigentlich nie was falsch machen


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2013)

das sehe ich auch so prezi,,,
...immobilienblase,,,börsen-crash,,gold-crash...eurokrise...
titten ist ne bank..damit haben viele frauen schon sehr viel geld verdient..die hatten nichts ausser das und sind heute reich..


----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2013)

tb 
lässt du dem kunststudenten freie hand?
darf der nur malen, oder auch 
modellieren?

habe ich schon mal erzählt,
dass ich mal in einem privatmuseum gewohnt habe?

da hab ich inmitten von dollen sachen zeit verbracht
und da hab ich die hier kennengelernt

wär das nich was für deinen helm?
is aber nur ein symbolfoto
da gibt´s noch andere schöne sachen, 
die ich mir vorstellen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2013)

so ich geh
jetzt radfahren

erzählt mir später bitte alles,
was hier passiert ist
bis dann
euer
jojoderimmernurandaseinedenkt


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2013)

der darf machen was er will jojo,,,wenn es der künstlerischen  aussagekraft dient  auch modellieren,,,künstlerfreiheit  eben,,,,,,hauptsache die beiden themen werden nicht verfehlt ...


----------



## Der Cherusker (13. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> mmhhhhhhhh,,,lecker scotti,,,demnächst auch auf den teutonischen trails zu sehen,,,mein neuer helm ist bei einem jungen aufstrebenden kunststudenten und er hat freie hand um ihn zu gestalten...mir fast egal was drauf kommt ....soll er sich doch inspiriertierensen  lassen oder wie das heißt.. einzige vorgabe::::titten und monster...
> 
> hier noch was für alle die sich auch nicht an der steigerung des bruttosozialproduktes beteiligen wollen...
> kennt den typen bei 0:26 einer ??
> ...


Mir ist auch egal was da drauf kommt, Hauptsache er verdeckt dein Gesicht du kleiner Pisser!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2013)

nee fb,,,nicht so ein helm wie du ihn in deiner einrichtung tragen musst,,,seit dem du den hausmeister gebissen hast...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. November 2013)

Lol mit Titten und Monstern? XD  is klar^^


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. November 2013)

Lol mit Titten und Monstern? XD  is klar Teuto^^ das Ergebnis möchte ich ja gerne sehen. ... nur als Bestätigung dass msn mit titten nix falsch machen kann... das könnte noch nützlich für mich sein xP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (13. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nee fb,,,nicht so ein helm wie du ihn in deiner einrichtung tragen musst,,,seit dem du den hausmeister gebissen hast...


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Die Geschichte zum FB



so war es wirklich prezi,,,der fb ist jetzt alt genug um die wahrheit zu erfahren..


es war einmal ,,,
im dunklen wald des teutonischen teutonien,,,
ein lieber onkel fuhr mit seinem bike auf den befestigten und ausgeschilderten wegen des finsteren teuto..
da hörte er ein leises geräusch,,,erst dachte er """oh kacke,,die bremse quietscht wieder "" aber nein ,,es war ein leises wimmern ,, irgendwo im unterholz..der liebe onkel stieg von seinem bike und schaute nach was sich dort im unterholz verborgen hatte...
ein kleiner fb ,,oh nein,,,, es war ein kleiner fb der sich dort mutterseelen allein ein nest gebaut hatte..
was machen??? fragte sich der liebe onkel..den klappspaten holen und dem wimmern ein ende machen ??
nein,,der onkel war nicht nur überdurschnittlich gut aussehend ,,sondern auch von ritterlicher güte..
er öffnete  seinen evoc fr. rucksack (von bikediscount)und trank zwei flaschen rotkäppchen sekt  um platz   im rucksack für den kleinen fb zu schaffen...da der fb etwas stark roch und schmutzig war,,,wurde er vorher noch mit muckoff eingesprüht..genährt mit kettenfett und gabelöl entwickelte er sich sehr schnell zu einem richtigen fb der heute noch seinen mitmenschen jeden tag sehr viel freude bereitet..

so war es wirklich ...


----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2013)

tb 
ich hab jetzt feierabend
und deine anrührende geschichte wie eine gutenachgeschichte lesen können

wir beide sind offenbar allein hier
(prezi muss bestimmt gerade seine passagiere sicher auf den boden bringen,
der hat wahrscheinlich deswegen keine zeit)
aber zumindest von mir 
sollst du ein ehrlich gemeintes danke hören

danke


----------



## Prezident (13. November 2013)

Schöne Geschichte TB! Meine Freundin hat sich auch sehr darüber amüsiert soll ich dir ausrichten
Und nein Jojo ich bin doch jetzt der Schulbus-Otto


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2013)

danke ihr drei,,schön das die geschichte des fb den weg in eure herzen gefunden hat...

heute  stage 4 gecheckt,,le mans start,,,,alle gegen einen und jeder gegen  jeden,,,rundkurs,,erst gaaaaanz breit und flach,,,,dann gaaaaaaaz schmal  und bergab..dann wieder breit und bergauf....uuaaahh..


----------



## scott-bussi (13. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> danke ihr drei,,schön das die geschichte des fb den weg in eure herzen gefunden hat...
> 
> heute  stage 4 gecheckt,,le mans start,,,,alle gegen einen und jeder gegen  jeden,,,rundkurs,,erst gaaaaanz breit und flach,,,,dann gaaaaaaaz schmal  und bergab..dann wieder breit und bergauf....uuaaahh..



Waaaaaaaaaas, du trainierst heimlich und dann auch noch auf den Originalstages?
Und alle anderen können das nicht! Ich hätte jetzt fast "Pussy" gesagt, konnte mich glücklicherweise aber gerade noch zurück halten!


----------



## enduro pro (13. November 2013)

scotty, nicht weinen....der TB ist doch ausrichter, er ist somit ja "außer Konkurrenz"


----------



## scott-bussi (13. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> danke ihr drei,,schön das die geschichte des fb den weg in eure herzen gefunden hat...
> 
> heute  stage 4 gecheckt,,le mans start,,,,alle gegen einen und jeder gegen  jeden,,,rundkurs,,erst gaaaaanz breit und flach,,,,dann gaaaaaaaz schmal  und bergab..dann wieder breit und bergauf....uuaaahh..



Ach so, als Ausrichter darf man sich also offiziell drücken?

P U S S Y !!!


----------



## enduro pro (13. November 2013)

sag das lieber nicht so laut....


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2013)

jau,,,ich fahr nicht mit,,,,bin doch nicht bekloppt,,



verkaufe :
zeitbonuspunkte für das teutonen -battle
10 minussekunden nur 16,90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (13. November 2013)

Ach Menno, du hättest doch versprochen das nur Schlabber und ich Minussekunden kaufen können

Und nein, ich habe immer noch nicht so viel Geld wie Schlabber.


----------



## diddie40 (13. November 2013)

nen breiten Forstweg hoch sollte scotti aber unbedingt vorher abfahren, wir wollen doch, dass alle heile ins ziel kommen


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> , wir wollen doch, dass alle heile ins ziel kommen



wollen wir das ???


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. November 2013)

Ich will das jedefalls... Den passenden Schutz habe ich mir schon besorgt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3CzYw5-qdA"]Troy Hurtubise: Project Grizzly - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. November 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Ich will das jedefalls... Den passenden Schutz habe ich mir schon besorgt:
> 
> Troy Hurtubise: Project Grizzly - YouTube





Das is ma geil! Am besten finde ich die Szene mit dem Auto...


----------



## schlabberkette (13. November 2013)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ihr überhaupt noch wisst um was es wirklich geht

ihr habt hoffentlich nicht vergessen
wofür ihr schweißopfer bringen werdet
wofür ihr eure gesundheit auf´s spiel setzen werdet
warum ihr freunde wie feinde bekämpfen werdet
warum tb einen monstertittenhelm aufsetzen wird
oder wird es ein tittenmonsterhelm sein?

wenn ihr nicht mehr wisst, wofür es sich zu kämpfen lohnt
zeige ich es euch gerne nochmal
denn ich weiß es sehr genau!!

das objekt der begierde fühlt sich dort, wo es seit über einem jahr steht, sehr wohl, er ist zuhause, er ist mein homie, er will nicht mehr weg von hier, von mir.....ich kann ihn verstehen....und er versteht mich...

ich habe ihm versprochen, ihn einmal in diesem jahr kurz in eine für ihn mittlerweile fremde welt ausführen... eine welt aus welcher er ursprünglich enstammt... es wir ihm natürlich gefallen, denn alle haben ihn vermisst, alle werden ihn begehren, bewundern, betätscheln, sich wünschen ihn sein eigen nennen zu können..... 

ich habe ihm aber auch versprochen, dass er danach wieder zurück nach hause darf...komm zu pappa!!!!



DER TEUTONISCHE GRAL


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2013)

Schönes Bild und gut gebrüllt Löwe  ich denke dieses mal wird es schwer für dich und du kannst schon mal den Abschied üben....dann wird es nicht so hart...und Andrea soll schon mal ne neue Blume kaufen, damit das Regal nicht so leer aussieht....


----------



## Prezident (14. November 2013)

Wer nimmt die wetteinsätze entgegen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. November 2013)

also oddset hat kein interesse,,,aber der hamet aus der dÃ¶nerbude am kreisverkehr,,,der hat sich als buchmacher angeboten..
er wÃ¼rde bei einem sieg des fb fÃ¼r 1 â¬ einsatz 347779890,778 â¬ auszahlen.
ist das ok ?
ich habe das gefÃ¼hl der will mich betuppen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. November 2013)

das sehe ich jetzt erst,,,,heute werden noch nie da gewesene 700.000 hits geknackt..wer liest so einen mist überhaupt ??? mit den paar leutchen hier sind 700.000 nicht zu schaffen...


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2013)

hallo andrea
ich konnt heut schon wieder drei liegestützen machen
es zerreißt mich nich mehr
das sollte reichen

also:
besorg schon mal die blume
für das regal


----------



## Prezident (14. November 2013)

Jojo da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen
Wir trainieren gerade mit dem FB 15 Stunden am Tag
13 davon das er nicht immer andere Leute beißen soll aber 2 Stunden hartes Ausdauer und DH Training
Zieh dich warm an


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. November 2013)

äähh,,prezi,,,komm mal ganz schnell runter in den kraftraum,,äh,,der fb  sagt der rottweiler hätte sich selber gebissen,,,komm bitte ganz  schnell..


----------



## Prezident (14. November 2013)

Oh nein der arme Rottweiler hockt verängstigt in der Ecke
Zum Glück konnte Tb dem FB noch schnell die Kette anlegen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. November 2013)

der arme rotzi,,,kreismeister im autoreifen durchbeissen und jetzt sowas...nässt sich ein wenn ein wort mit den buchstaben f oder b fällt..schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> soll aber 2 Stunden hartes Ausdauer und DH Training
> Zieh dich warm an



okay
das ist gut

gut, dass ihr endlich mal anfangt zu "trainieren"
aber glaubt ihr, dadurch das aufholen zu können, 
was ihr in den letzten jahren versäumt habt?
wenn ihr hilfe braucht, schickt mir ne mail,
oder schreibt´s einfach ins forum

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


 @Ketta eine blume für schlabbers regal
und ein paar für den tb, den fb und den prezi.
sind ja eigentlich ganz nett die jungs
und so bemüht


----------



## rigger (14. November 2013)

Ich wäre ja für nen Kaktus für Schlabbers Regal!!

Als Erinnerung an den Schmerz des Verlustes...


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. November 2013)

loslassen und den schmerz umarmen,,der eine wird den gral loslassen müssen,auch wenn es schmerzt,,,aber nur wenn vorher ein anderer das gleiche mit seiner bremse gemacht hat..
 @_Ketta_
für den fb bitte ungiftige blumen


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für nen Kaktus für Schlabbers Regal!!
> 
> Als Erinnerung an den Schmerz des Verlustes...



rigger ich hatte an richtige blumen gedacht
bei laurie anderson heißt es in einem stück:
"which flower expresses  "days go by?" ... "white lillies""
ich wäre ja eher dafür

aber ketta, du kennst schlabber am besten, 
wähle du - finde ich jetzt...nur  meine meinung





Teuto Biker schrieb:


> für den fb bitte ungiftige blumen



gut , das ich hier teppichboden untern schreibtisch gelegt hab
ich lieg am boden


fb wehr dich!
hol mich wieder hoch


----------



## Prezident (14. November 2013)




----------



## Totoxl (14. November 2013)

Ich habe auch umgerüstet, hier mein neues Spielzeug.


----------



## Prezident (14. November 2013)

Schick Toto!!!


----------



## Ketta (14. November 2013)

Glückwunsch Toto!!!
Damit holst du bestimmt den Pokal nach hause !


----------



## Totoxl (14. November 2013)

Danke.
Den Pokal hole ich aber damit nicht, denn den möchte ich gar nicht haben.
Ich freue mich einfach auf das Event mit all den "netten" Leuten.


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2013)

oh je 
leute, die nich viel schreiben
und sich einfach so so´n schönes rad zulegen
sind mir unheimlich

toto for pokal!
viel spass mit dem teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2013)

Ey Toto, schickes Teil! Also doch kein Hai-Bike??(oder was du erst haben wolltest)
(Oder wars ein Focus??)
Drek ist auf jeden Fall besser. Damit konnte sogar dieser Gwin mal gewinnen.
Gwin wtf is Gwin????


----------



## imfluss (14. November 2013)

Toto netter Hobel. Führ ihn doch am Wochenende mal in den Teuto aus.
Dort tanzen nachts die Herbstgnome im Mondlicht und schmeissen sich nasses Laub zu.
Es sei denn ein Nightrider taucht auf und verschreckt sie, dann huschen sie wieder in ihre geheimen Gnomtunnel.


----------



## Totoxl (14. November 2013)

@jojo2
so selten ja auch nicht, bloß nicht so häufig wie du 
Spaß ja, aber kein Pokal bitte... 
 @scotti-bussi
Ein Focus sollte es eigentlich werden, aber typisch Derby Cycle veschiebt sich der Termin immer weiter nach hinten. Da hatte ich keine Lust drauf, also Remedy.  @imfluss
Gnome???Gnome im Mondlicht???Im Teuto??? Den Rest überlege ich mir noch...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. November 2013)

Geiler Hobel Toto ;-))

 @imfluss
Was muß mann eigentlich für Drogen nehmen um so eine ******* zu Labern ;-()


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2013)

@Totoxl 
Wie fährt sich denn der Hobel
 Merkst du einen deutlichen Unterschied zu 26"?
Ansonsten bestimmt ne gute Wahl.


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2013)

wie sieht´s denn mit der sonntagsaltherrenrunde aus? Wetter passt!
Oder trainiert ihr bis zum endurorace alle heimlich?


----------



## kleinOtze (14. November 2013)

Ich muss Sonntag arbeiten, hätte echt mal wieder Lust ne Runde im Teuto zu drehen! Doofe Arbeitszeiten ... von einem Nightridetauglich wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt


----------



## imfluss (14. November 2013)

diddie40 wir können ja Sonntag gemütlich zum Bäcker fahren, dort eine Hefeschnecke essen und etwas Warmes trinken. Dabei kann man prima über Laufradgrößen diskutieren. Oder über Hefeschneckendurchmesser, die variieren nämlich auch von Bäcker zu Bäcker. Manche tränken sie auch noch in Zuckerguß wärend andere darauf verzichten.


----------



## brcrew (14. November 2013)

nett toto! 1x10 mit schöner übersetzung.. 
geht bestimmt ganz gut. und sieht so schnell aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2013)

diddie, wenn wetter gut um 11.00 bocketal??? würd gern mal wieder Richtung Dreieck fahren


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2013)

sorry imfluss, nachdem ich über aller größen in der letzten zeit viel nachgedacht habe, bin ich letztendlich drauf gekommen dass der Bauchumfang wohl einen größeren Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten meines bikes hat, als der Laufradumfang. Deswegen geht´s Sonntag nicht zum Bäcker, auch nicht zur Biopommesbude, sondern es wird hart trainiert, Altherrenrunde halt! Wollen dem jungen Hüpfer Schlabberkette es doch nicht zu leicht machen.


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2013)

11:00 Uhr ist super und Richtung nasses Dreieck finde ich auch gut.


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wollen dem jungen Hüpfer Schlabberkette es doch nicht zu leicht machen.



 sooo jung ist er auch nicht mehr


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2013)

als ich so jung war, wie er, oh,oh, da konnte ich saufen, kiffen und am nächsten Tag trotzdem, ach lassen wir das.


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> als ich so jung war, wie er, oh,oh, da konnte ich saufen, kiffen und am nächsten Tag trotzdem, ach lassen wir das.



genau Diddi so war das als wir in Schlabbers Alter waren!
Der Jungspund der!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (14. November 2013)

That's the spirit ! Sonntag wird der Teuto zerlegt. Angstbleiche Wanderer müssen von speziellen Therapeuten lernen, langsam die Bäume loszulassen an welche sie sich geklammert haben. Eine Mischung von Schweiß und Kettenöl liegt auf den Trails. Reifenabrieb in jeder Kurve. Opa wollte singen aber angesichts des epischen Geshreddes blieb ihm der Ton im Hals stecken.


----------



## scott-bussi (14. November 2013)

Zitat:

 @imfluss
Was muß mann eigentlich für Drogen nehmen um so eine ******* zu Labern ;-()[/QUOTE]


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2013)

für das Umklammern der Bäume haben wir doch scotti, naja und unser Therapeut schafft es immer seltener in den Teuto, ist es Angst oder das Alter?


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2013)

da paßt mal wieder tb's spruch: "früher war mehr Lametta"


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2013)

Beim endurorace wäre doch mal wieder die Gelegenheit für "mehr Lametta"


----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2013)

passend zur Weihnachtszeit.... bringst du die musik mit


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2013)

nee, ich könnte eventuell das Lametta besorgen.


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. November 2013)

Lametta im Wald??? LAMETTA IM WALD??? Ja seid ihr denn von allen guten Geistern verlassen? Wenn das die Waldpolizei liest! Die dreht doch am Rad!!! (aber nicht auf die gute Art, wie wir) Hinterrad blockieren ist ja schon verpöhnt, aber Lametta? LAMETTA???

...Na gut, dann bring ich aber die Styroporschneeflocken mit


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2013)

wenn die Streckenführung so ist, wie ich vermute, wirst du wohl auch einen geschmückten Tannenbaum an der Strecke finden, keine Ahnung wer das immer macht,


----------



## rigger (14. November 2013)

lametta-missernte-in-afrika-bedroht-Weihnachtsfest

Weihnachten muss vielleicht ausfallen, Lametta ist aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (14. November 2013)

Was is denn eigentlich bei euch nich richtig? ^^ ;-) 
N Tannenbaum im wald schmücken??? Das is doch nur zur Ablenkung der Konkurrenz "ohh n taaa............"  -  zack einer weniger


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2013)

ich kämpfe mit allen mitteln
du bist ja noch nicht gegen schlabberkette angetreten,
hast noch nicht die schmerzende Niederlage erlebt.
es gibt bei ihm eine schwäche, ich habe da noch unser erstes rennen im kopf,
da hatte er gewisse orientierungsschwierigkeiten.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (14. November 2013)

Oh oh.... is der denn so schlimm?


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2013)

er ist nicht nur schnell, sondern auch noch total gut drauf


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wenn die Streckenführung so ist, wie ich vermute, wirst du wohl auch einen geschmückten Tannenbaum an der Strecke finden, keine Ahnung wer das immer macht,



jau diddie,,einen geschmückten tannenbaum wird es geben,,aber nicht dort wo du ihn vermutest,,aber tröste dich,,,die streckenführung wird nicht nur dich überraschen,,versprochen...


briefing : 
beim le mans start werden die schnellsten der ersten stages der reihenfolge nach starten,,,,,nur anders herum..geht nicht??doch geht!!!.uuaahh,,ick freu mir sowat von..


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> unser jojo schafft es immer seltener in den Teuto, ist es Angst oder das Alter?



angst?
ich?

öhh
das könnte sein



aber sobald ich wieder durchschlafen kann, 
sobald ich wieder liegestützen machen kann,
sobald ich den lenker wieder  halten kann,
ohne das gefühl zu haben, es zerreißt mir die schulter,
fahr ich auch mal wieder im teuto.
ich bin da zuversichtlich, 
das wird noch was in diesem jahr
und lametta
lametta wird dann schlabbers geringstes problem sein


----------



## schlabberkette (15. November 2013)

ihr seid sooo süüüüüßßß
wie ihr verzwiefelt versucht eure angst hinter phrasen zu verstecken und schonmal nach ausreden für eure bevorstehenden niederlagen sucht

wenn euch das hilft, dürft ihr gerne hoffnung aus den angeblichen orientierungsschwächen des gralshüters schöpfen.....

nicht dass ihr vor lauter leistungsdruck einen mtb-burnout erleidet

ich hab euch doch alle lieb und werde auf euch aufpassen und evtl. sogar rücksicht nehmen.....


----------



## Prezident (15. November 2013)

Nichts mit Rücksicht nehmen! Ich hab 2 Euro auf dich gesetzt Herr Schlabber
Da verlang ich Entertainment für


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2013)

haha
schlabber
wo warst du denn in den letzten tagen?
wenn sich hier einer versteckt, dann doch wohl nur einer
du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass wir
verletzt, orientierungs-, oder radlos sind,
wir genießen nur deine verunsicherung 

nun hast doch einemal hervorgetraut
wir hatten schon sorge um dich
also dann wirst du also villeicht doch stellen
und hergeben, was rechtmäßig

oh 
telefon
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (15. November 2013)

danke jojo
für die bestätigung meiner these in absatz eins meines letzten kommentars....


----------



## schlabberkette (15. November 2013)

keine sorge prezi
es wird reichlich lametta geben!!!


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> danke jojo
> für die bestätigung meiner these in absatz eins meines letzten kommentars....



hola hola
so einfach ist das mit mir nich
dass ich nicht weiß, was ich schreibe
ist bei mir kein unbedingtes zeichen von angst!
das ist bei mir der
normalfall
also bitte


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2013)

die waffen sind da jungs,,,,alle die ein 29er mit 180mm und 10,04kg von der anti schlabber teutonenen race edition bestellt haben...abholen...


----------



## scott-bussi (15. November 2013)

10,04 kg?
Was soll das denn für eine Anti - Schlabber - Waffe sein?

Ich habe mir gerade in Moskau das hier bestellt:

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT9UKytesS5Etgsd2worAGEye9bZZn8oyMBy7X5JXdWGeZMyeyASepqlQ

Iwan sacht: iss voll krasses Schnäppchen!
Er hat noch ein paar davon rumstehen.

Wenn ihr schnell bestellt, kommt das Päckchen noch rechtzeitig.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2013)

hat das teil eine grüne umweltplakette scotti ???
wenn nicht kannst du das teil gleich wieder an iwan schicken...denk an deine umwelt..
umweltfreundliche atomkraft ist allerdings erlaubt..
das ding hier hat gestern eine zulassung für das rennen bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. November 2013)

tb, hat es räder???? wieviel federweg??? wir brauchen mehr Details...


----------



## scott-bussi (15. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hat das teil eine grüne umweltplakette scotti ???
> wenn nicht kannst du das teil gleich wieder an iwan schicken...denk an deine umwelt..
> umweltfreundliche atomkraft ist allerdings erlaubt..
> das ding hier hat gestern eine zulassung für das rennen bekommen...



Oh scheiXXe TB, da haben sie dich aber verarscht!
Kennst du die Legende vom hockenden Weib?
Wenn das mal wieder passiert, dann kannst du das Ding benutzen.
Sonst wird´s eher schwierig damit im Teuto.

Ach ja, Leo braucht keine Plakette!!
Für Renneinsätze gelten da andere Regeln.
Außerdem wer soll das kontrollieren??


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (15. November 2013)

Ich ....... 

http://www.das-weisse-pferd.com/99_ex01/b_99ex01kampfhubschrauber.jpg

;-)


----------



## enduro pro (15. November 2013)

scotty, vielleicht weiß der tb mehr als wir und er ist der moderne "noar"


----------



## scott-bussi (15. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Ich .......
> 
> http://www.das-weisse-pferd.com/99_ex01/b_99ex01kampfhubschrauber.jpg
> 
> ;-)




Neeee, das geht gar nicht!
Ist viel zu laut!
Da werden doch die armen Tiere im Winterschlaf gestört!


----------



## scott-bussi (15. November 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> scotty, vielleicht weiß der tb mehr als wir und er ist der moderne "noar"



Alt genug sieht er ja aus...

Aber wenn er das Meer teilt, kommt er mit der alten Fregatte auch nicht weit


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (15. November 2013)

Hmmm... was hat das zu bedeuten?  Mein Freund holt wärend seiner arbeitszeit zu hause sein geld ausm safe und 20 minuten später schickt er mir Fotos von meinem bike (was ja noch beim fahrradhändler steht)

Ich wills haben ich wills haben!!!!! Scheiß auf bis Weihnachten warten xD xD


----------



## enduro pro (15. November 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Alt genug sieht er ja aus...
> 
> Aber wenn er das Meer teilt, kommt er mit der alten Fregatte auch nicht weit




der alte mann und das Meer....Hauptsache er teil das Bier und die weiber


----------



## enduro pro (15. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Mein Freund holt wärend seiner arbeitszeit zu hause sein geld ausm safe




 safe????? naja, jeder wie er kann


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (15. November 2013)

Jaa der gute mann is etwas paranoid oder vllt hätte er auch einfach gerne mehr geld und hat sich vorsorglich schonmal den safe besorgt^^ xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2013)

@ [email protected]

mumpitz  fliegt nicht nur den hubschrauber der rennleitung,,sie hat auch prokura  und euch  eben 10 strafsekunden erteilt. ....tut mir echt  leid..schiedsrichterbeleidigung steht im protokoll...das geht ja schon gut los..


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (15. November 2013)

Jahaa da hört ihr...... so schnell geht das ;-)


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2013)

das kann denen egal sein,,,die hatten eh keine chance auf den gral..


----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2013)

holt dein freund das bike persönlich ab?, dann kannste ja sonntag um 11:00 deine erste Testfahrt machen


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (15. November 2013)

Ich weiß es nich der tut mal wieder auf geheimnisvollen^^ also falls er es tatsächlich heute abholt ja dann könnte ich Sonntag um 11 meine erste testfahrt im bocketal machen?


----------



## enduro pro (15. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das kann denen egal sein,,,die hatten eh keine chance auf den gral..



tb, du weißt doch...dabei sein ist alles..und ich hab schon einen Pokal zu hause...du erinners dich???kettenrace???

Unikat sach ich nur, Unikat....


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (15. November 2013)

Obwohl ich wohl heute abend noch ne runde hietrim wald drehen müsste. ... ich bin soooo heiß aufs biken!!!! Eeeendlich wieder......


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> tb, du weißt doch...dabei sein ist alles..und ich hab schon einen Pokal zu hause...du erinners dich???kettenrace???
> ....



kettenrace,,,,,bei dem reglement konnten sogar dicke alte männer auf das  treppchen..quasi ein rennen für biker mit handicap...ketta und  schlabber wollten uns was gutes tun..mehr nicht...

am 21. sieht  das etwas anders aus..blut,tränen,schweiß und auch andere  körperflüssigkeiten werden im teuto reichlich fließen,,jetzt weißt du   warum mein flugzeugträger keine räder braucht...


----------



## enduro pro (15. November 2013)

ich muß eh arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2013)

sei froh !!!


----------



## rigger (15. November 2013)

TB Nicolai hat sogar dir zuliebe ein eigenes Bike für dich entwickelt, das Helius TB!

http://nicolai.net/23-0-Helius+TB.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2013)

cool rigger,,tb - serie,,,hammer,,,,kennst du auch die helius fb-serie von nicolai ???


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Hmmm... was hat das zu bedeuten?  Mein Freund holt wärend seiner arbeitszeit zu hause sein geld ausm safe und 20 minuten später schickt er mir Fotos von meinem bike (was ja noch beim fahrradhändler steht)



Wie sah denn der Hintergrund aus? Vielleicht hat er sich ja auch spontan mit dem neuen Rad nach Kuba abgesetzt!

(Bitte keine Strafsekunden, ich will von jetzt an auch lieb sein  )


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2013)

lass dich nicht verunsichern mumpitz...
aber,,,
neulich in ibbtown....

und nach dem abendessen sagte er,  lass  mich noch eben zigaretten holen gehn.  sie rief ihm nach nimm dir die  schlüssel mit,    ich werd inzwischen nach der kleinen sehn!  er zog die  tür zu, ging stumm hinaus, ins neon-helle treppenhaus,      es roch  nach bohnerwachs und spießigkeit. und auf der treppe dachte er,        wie wenn das jetzt ein aufbruch wär,       ich müsste einfach gehn für  alle zeit, für alle zeit.

udo...the 66..jürgens


nur diese woche : 25 % auf alle lateinafrikanischen tänze


----------



## scott-bussi (15. November 2013)

Oh TB ich habe immer geahnt, in der harten Rockerschale steckt ein sensibler Schlagerfutzi.

Abend vor dem Kaminfeuer, wenn sich deine Katzen um dich scharen, ihr euch verträumt in die Augen schaut und ganz zärtlich singt:


Sieben Fässer Wein rollt der Schlabber zur Tür herein
alle sollen feiern den Sieg - oh nein.
Diesmal leider nicht denn der Zauberlack der hielt
heut nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (15. November 2013)

wenn ich wach werde geht es morgen gegen 11 Uhr bei mir los. Am besten kurze Ansage per SMS oder wie auch immer.


----------



## spirit12one (15. November 2013)

Nabend allerseits !


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (15. November 2013)

Nabend


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. November 2013)

Aloha,

ich bin nächsten Sonntag (24.11) auf einer MTB-Tour unter Tage (siehe Link) und habe dafür noch eine zweite Karte übrig:

http://www.erlebnisbergwerk.de/de/veranstaltungen/sport/mountainbike-tour-event.html

Vielleicht hat ja von euch einer Bock mit zu kommen. Ein Hotelzimmer von Samstag auf Sonntag ist schon gebucht und bezahlt,  die Karte für die Tour kostet 60 Euro, Anfahrt 50/50. Jemand interessiert?


----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2013)

spirit12one schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits !


 
Hobbies: Sozialnetwork?
Also ich investiere mehr in meine hobbies


----------



## spirit12one (15. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Hobbies: Sozialnetwork?
> Also ich investiere mehr in meine hobbies



Ich auch aber das ist ein ding was ich nebenher machen kann ;-)


----------



## spirit12one (15. November 2013)

Ich bin neu hier und Fahre das 5 Mal mit Bike im teuto und das 2 Mal auf meinen Eigenen.
Die hauptsache wie ich finde es muss spass machen ;-)


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. November 2013)

Wie isn der Plan für Morgen????   Bad Iburg??


----------



## imfluss (16. November 2013)

11 Uhr Bocketal und dann Richtung Nasses Dreieck.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (16. November 2013)

Ich werde tatsächlich bis heilig Abend in einem großen Kochtopf geschmort :-/ mein bike is bezahlt steht aber bei Schwiegereltern rum..... is das gemein!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (16. November 2013)

das ist mehr als gemein


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (16. November 2013)

Jaaaaaa :-/ das gemeinste überhaupt! !!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (16. November 2013)

Ich brauch aber sowieso noch so einiges.... n neuen Helm, Schuhe evtl ne gelhose, Handschuhe. ...... meine alten Sachen passen mir alle nich mehr...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (16. November 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1514861

Das is übrigens meine sehr begabte Tochter xD xD im Sommer gibt's dann das erste mini mtb xD


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> ich bin nächsten Sonntag (24.11) auf einer MTB-Tour unter Tage (siehe Link) und habe dafür noch eine zweite Karte übrig:
> 
> http://www.erlebnisbergwerk.de/de/veranstaltungen/sport/mountainbike-tour-event.html



geile sache papa,,ich war vor kurzem beruflich bei merkers,total gut da,,,,lass dir nicht die fahrt  mit dem lkw entgehen,,,habe noch nie so gestörte leute am lenkrad gesehen...
glückauf..



*nur bis 31.11 : standardtänze - 20 %*


----------



## kleinOtze (16. November 2013)

14.00 â 15.00 Uhr             16.00 â 17.00 Uhr             *âBergmanns-/Fitness-FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckâ inkl. 2 GetrÃ¤nke *im âBistro im Bergwerkâ Ã¼ber Tage
FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck???? sieht so aus als ob die Bergleute LangschlÃ¤fer sind


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2013)

es ist so kleinotze,,,ein bergmann schläft nicht,,,niemals,,,er ruht höchstens,,wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. November 2013)

Hm, bei meiner Tour ist das zwischen 13:30 und 14:30. Also äquivalent zum Studentenfrühstück. Das passt schon. Ich bin jetzt mal frühstücken...


----------



## schlabberkette (16. November 2013)

interessantes benutzerbildchen tb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> es ist so kleinotze,,,ein bergmann schläft nicht,,,niemals,,,er ruht höchstens,,wenn überhaupt...



 chuck norris schläft auch nie... ist der auch bergmann???


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2013)

chucky war zu schwach,,eignungstest nicht bestanden,,,er hat beim baum aus der erde reißen versagt,,seit dem kann er nicht mehr schlafen..

benutzerbildchen ist kein spaß,,,sondern ein versprechen..uuuaahhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!
das härteste rennen das es je in teutonien gab....yyyeeeaaahhhh
es soll teilnehmer geben die  ihre weihnachtsgeschenke von dhl an diese adresse schicken lassen ::
*St.-Elisabeth-Hospital GmbH, Ibbenbüren*



 Straße:
Grosse Str. 41, StadtPLZ/Ort:49477 Ibbenbüren, Nordrhein-Westfalen          Telefon:
(05451) 52-0          Fax:
(05451) 525051E-Mail:                   Jetzt Nachricht senden!Website: www.klinikum-ibbenbueren.de


----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2013)

na, hauptsache es liegt genug schnee...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2013)

schnee ??? ach so ,, schnee,,,klar,,,genau,,,hoffentlich liegt genug schnee...

*nur bis 31.11 : standardtänze - 20 %*


----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2013)

du sagtest doch, es wird überraschungen geben, oder???


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2013)

hier alles was du über das rennen wissen musst,,
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGT3oKAv1fs"]Die Rudi Carrell Show - Lass dich Ã¼berraschen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2013)

hasttest du nicht was von "hugo egon balder" gesagt 

schade, ich hatte schon die kirsche gewählt  oder doch die ananans


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2013)

jau,,
grid-girls soll es auch geben..zur not bekommt der fb den job...


hatte ich erwähnt das jeder teilnehmer der mit einem  rock fährt einen - 10 sec.bonus bekommt ??


----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2013)

ich fahre nur nackt, was geht den da????


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (16. November 2013)

Grid girls???? Omg..... xD


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2013)

sagen wir mal pro zentimeter 1 sec. minus...ob dich die 4 sec. nach vorn bringen wird sich dann zeigen...


ok mumpitz,,du hast den job...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (16. November 2013)

Ne ne ne...... den job kann der fb behalten ;-)


----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2013)

ich dachte eher das alle so geschockt sind und ich ohne jeglich Anstrengung ins ziel rollen kann


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2013)

ok,,,fb macht das grid-girl und enduro zeigt jedem seinen astralen körper...
irgendwann wird  im buch der bücher stehen....

es war der tag an dem die tiere den wald verliessen..


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (16. November 2013)

Hahahahaha zeit messen mit augenbinde funktioniert nicht so gut oder?^^ oder wie willst du verhindern dass die Rennleitung und die streckenposten auch den wald verlassen?


----------



## kleinOtze (16. November 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> chuck norris schläft auch nie... ist der auch bergmann???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (16. November 2013)

wird ja ein schnelles rennen werden, wenn alle vor Enduros astralkörper flüchten


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. November 2013)

Was mag nur jenen widerfahren, die nicht schnell genug sind...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. November 2013)

danke papa-joe,,danke für die schlaflose nacht,,,
hier ein bild ,, wer findet ihn zuerst ??? nicht ganz einfach...den namen des bildes habe ich geändert..sonst wäre es zu einfach gewesen.
wenn ihn keiner findet verrate ich ihn euch..
der sieger bekommt kaffee+kuchen / hefeweizen von mir..

.viel spaß beim suchen..


mit freundlichen grüssen

teuto biker

mitglied des vorstands der teutonenbattle ag
geschäftsbereich 'biken, bunnys und bier',
vorsitzender des aufsichtsrats der fb-association,
vorsitzender des vorstands der  holding se almhütte


----------



## diddie40 (17. November 2013)

sucht nicht so lange, ein astralkörper ist nur für die erleuchteten und unschuldigen sichtbar. konkret geht´s gleich zu Sache:
11:00 bocketal


----------



## enduro pro (17. November 2013)

ich bin leider raus für heute...familiäre Verpflichtungen 

euch viel spaß..

nightride nächste Woche mal????


----------



## scott-bussi (17. November 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> nightride nächste Woche mal????



Jau!
Mittwoch?


----------



## Prezident (17. November 2013)

Viel Spass beim Endurieren in Bad Iburg
Dieses Jahr nochmal Freeridebrunch in Glüder oder Tal?


----------



## rigger (17. November 2013)

Bock schon prezi, mal schauen was der Kalender sagt...


----------



## imfluss (17. November 2013)

Manmanman dat war ne feine Tour heute.
Viel gesehen vom Teuto, dem schönsten Teil des Münsterlandes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (17. November 2013)

Nächsten Samstag Tal-Endurism Start ca 12 Uhr am Zoo/Stadion Parkplatz
Falls jemand Lust hat


----------



## enduro pro (17. November 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Jau!
> Mittwoch?




kann allerdings erst ab 19.00 Uhr....


----------



## scott-bussi (17. November 2013)

Da is ja schon dunkel!


----------



## scott-bussi (17. November 2013)

Falls noch jemand was für Weihnachten braucht:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/kona-entourage-suspension-bike-2012/rp-prod95371


----------



## Totoxl (17. November 2013)

Das ist mal nen Hammer Kurs


----------



## scott-bussi (17. November 2013)

Ja ne, kannste dir als Zweitrad leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (17. November 2013)

Zweitrad?


----------



## scott-bussi (17. November 2013)

Na klar, der Trend geht zum Drittrad


----------



## brcrew (17. November 2013)

aber nur noch in small!


----------



## scott-bussi (17. November 2013)

Heute wurden in Iburg übrigens vereinzelt Vermummpitzte gesehen


----------



## scott-bussi (17. November 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> aber nur noch in small!



Oh, als ich den Link gepostet habe waren noch alle Größen da!


----------



## brcrew (17. November 2013)

..brauchten eben noch viele schnell was zu weihnachten!^^


----------



## scott-bussi (17. November 2013)

Mal nebenbei, Willingen nimmt auch noch Biker mit!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. November 2013)

@jojo2: Sollen wir zusammenlegen für ne neue Kamera?

http://vimeo.com/66787956#


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> [MENTION=100894]Sollen wir zusammenlegen für ne neue Kamera?
> 
> http://vimeo.com/66787956#



jo
das könnte reichen:
hier lesen bestimmt immer 8 leute mit 
wenn jeder von uns das geld für sein nächstes wunschrad
in diese vernünftige kamera steckt, dann
hätte man schon mal die 
erste rate zusammen!

wir legen zusammen - das find ich gut!

schon gehört? 
prezi lädt zu euch ein
ach man
egal
ich komm schon irgendwann noch mal nach w`tal!



aber ich hab es eigentlich auf die kleinste tragbare 4k kamera abgesehen
http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/de/products/blackmagicproductioncamera4k

das oberste bild is so klasse - ganz handlich die kamera
(wenn man mit der in raw aufnimmt, ist man für ein paar minuten film erstmal tagelang mit colourgrading beschäftigt)


kennst du eigentlich valhalla?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. November 2013)

Valhalla? naja..., kommt darauf an, welches du meinst?!

Du hast es echt auf die handliche Kamera abgesehen? Ich spiele für dich Lotto, wünsch mir Glück. Ich kauf mir dann so ne Riesenglotze, dann können wir deine Filme auch angemessen ansehen.

Wir waren übrigens gestern in Warstein. Ich würde ja gern berichten, dass es keine fliegende Matsche gab..., kann ich aber nicht. Nachdem der Boden aufgetaut war, war es ansich wie immer, wenn wir da waren. Nur freundlicherweise ohne Regen diesmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Du hast es echt auf die handliche Kamera abgesehen?



na ja die kamera wäre dann mein operator oder mein v10 carbon:
too fast for me
das geld dafür werde ich in einen vhs-kurs investieren "kamerahalten - aber richtig"

warstein sollte es bei uns auch ursprünglich werden
es wird nass, es wird schlammig:
zeit für warstein!
aber an diesem wochenende zeigte es sich wohl von seiner sonnenseite
wir warten besser noch auf auf passenderes wetter


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2013)

jau,,25 hits auf das bild ""nackter enduro im baum" (im orginal ""wie   beschäftige ich einen doofen"")und nur der fb hat ihn   gefunden...glückwunsch fb...
der baum steht übrigens hinter den toren von valhalla,dort wo die tapferen biker ewig leben...apropo ewig leben..
heute war ich mit dem superduke auf stage 3..

originaltext:
hoffentlich gibt es im krankenhaus über weihnachten gutes essen..

uuuaaahhh


----------



## imfluss (18. November 2013)

Wer ist der Superduke ? Dein Freund den nur Du sehen kannst ?
Und wann zeigst Du mir endlich den Trail, du weisst schon welchen ich meine.


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2013)

TB, angstmachen gilt nicht....


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2013)

angst ??? augenblick,,,eben googeln was das ist...


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2013)

ahhh,,jetzt weiß ich was du meinst enduro...nee ok...
den superduke gibt es wirklich imfluss..der herby ist zeuge..
der spruch kam auch wirklich ,, und das schlimme,,er war auch wirklich so gemeint..wirklich..
wenn das wetter passt könnte ich dir am freitag den trail zeigen..


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2013)

herby war zeuge??? herby auf dem bike??? nenenenenenene, märchen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2013)

nein,,,der war nicht mit,,,der kennt den aber..du übrigens auch...spätestens am 21.wird sich das rätsel lösen...


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2013)

welches bike???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2013)

ich sage nur lefty,,früher mal,,jetzt was mit hub...alles klar???
ohh...er ist online...sag das es dich gibt superduke..biitttee..


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2013)

tja tb, keine antwort....


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2013)

abwarten..


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2013)

dat war nix...bei lefty müsste es aber eigentlich klingeln...oder bis zum 21.warten..


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2013)

klingelingelingelingggggggggg........


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2013)

alles klar???oder falsch verbunden ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2013)

how much is the fish.....


----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ...der baum steht übrigens hinter den toren von valhalla,dort wo die tapferen biker ewig leben...



aha
[ame="http://vimeo.com/77177549"]Naked Ski and Snowboard Segment from VALHALLA on Vimeo[/ame]

den film hätte ich machen können
der is sowas von 

*genial*


----------



## enduro pro (18. November 2013)

ja, valhalla is schon geil  da möchte jeder krieger gern hin


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. November 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> TB, angstmachen gilt nicht....


Angstmachen!!! Ist ja bekannt vom TB große Sprüche und Geschichten und am Ende, endet alles in einer großen Lachnummer!!!!


----------



## Superduke990 (18. November 2013)

Superduke Lives!!! 
Hahaha...


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> den film hätte ich machen können
> der is sowas von
> 
> *genial*


 äähh,,jojo,,du bist ganz sicher das wir das gleiche valhalla meinen ?? oder ?


valhalla,,,ich hatte gehört das es dort ziemlich geil sein soll,,,jetzt bin ich mir sicher,,,da will ich hin,,,
28 m double,,19 m  roadgap,,32 m drop....alles kein thema mehr...
bruchlandung ?? na und ?? die schnitten warten schon bestimmt...ich habe dem saalbach-klaus eben für januar abgesagt..ich fahr nur noch in valhalla ski und sonst nirgendwo..

superduke,,es gibt ihn also doch..


@fb
es wird nicht in einer grossen lachnummer enden,,,sondern,, mit einer grossen lachnummer..du bleibst doch bis zum schluss oder ??


----------



## jojo2 (18. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> äähh,,jojo,,du bist ganz sicher das wir das gleiche valhalla meinen ?? oder ?



oh
gibt es mehr als eins?
na ja eigentlich egal
ich bin mit meinem ganz zufrieden
fürti
ich geh dann mal wieder snowboarden


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. November 2013)

das dachte ich auch jojo,,,aber ich war schon öfter mal in odinswald,,,solche hänge habe ich dort nicht gesehen,,und aus meiner ahnenreihe bin ich auch der einzige hübsche..egal,,,,bier und wein soll es auf asgard ja ganz sicher reichlich geben...ich riskiere es..

hier die passende musik zum boarden...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgVjKlyK08k"]E Nomine -  Die Runen von Asgard - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (19. November 2013)

Es is da es is da es is daaaaaa!!!!!! :-D yeah mein persönliches Christkind war gnädig xD gleich erstmal ne Probefahrt machen :-D


----------



## enduro pro (19. November 2013)

dann kann es ja los gehen...deiner karriere als MTB girl steht nix mehr im wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (19. November 2013)

Karriere?  Naja mal gucken ne^^


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (19. November 2013)

Uhhhyeah is das geil!!!!!!! Jetzt fehlen nur noch die neuen Klamotten, neuer Helm, ect. dann geht's ab xD xD die kleine runde durchs feld war grad schon endgeil!! Is das toll wieder n bike unterm arsch zu haben!!!!!!


----------



## imfluss (19. November 2013)

Samstag nachmittag wollt ich ne gaaanz tiefenentspannte Tour machen. 
Gemütlich vom Nassen Dreieck anfangen und dann ein paar Trails juckeln.
Mal sehen wie weit wir kommen.


----------



## enduro pro (19. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen nur noch neuer Helm, ect.



helm kann ich dir günstig ne halbschale anbieten..bluegrass in m und schwarz...

bei Interesse pn


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. November 2013)

wer is eigentlich Mumpitz???


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. November 2013)

,,glückwunsch,,hau ein foto vom neuen moped raus mumpitz,,,und das wichtigste ,,,,, federweg in meter oder millimeter..das macht man hier so,,,manchmal reicht sogar schon ein neuer kabelbinder und es gibt detailbilder in s/w,,farbe und seit kurzem auch in 3d...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (20. November 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1517998

Da is mami's ganzer Stolz xD hahahaha ....

Vorn 120-150mm 
Hinten 140mm ... die so bald wie möglich ausgetestet werden wollen :-D


----------



## Prezident (20. November 2013)

Na dann viel Spass Mummpitz
Hast noch gut einen Monat zeit dich vorzubereiten für ds Teuto Rennen
Vielleicht kannst du ja Schlabber Konkurrenz bieten


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (20. November 2013)

Nich so hohen Erwartungsdruck bitte...... 
Ich muss erstmal üben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (20. November 2013)

Dann kommst zum FB ins Trainingslager!


----------



## scott-bussi (20. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Dann kommst zum FB ins Trainingslager!



Uaaaahhaaaahhh!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (20. November 2013)

Glückwunsch und viel spaß damit


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (20. November 2013)

Trainingslager? Uaaaahaaaaahh? Mal schauen ne... außerdem hab ich tb schon gesagt dass ich inner Rennleitung helfe


----------



## Prezident (20. November 2013)

Ich hoffe das du gut abgehärtet bist für die Rennleitung
Alle 15min gibt es vom TB den Teutonischen Zaubertrank


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (20. November 2013)

Das könnte schwierig werden^^ dann muss ich viel teutonisches Wasser zwischen durch trinken xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Das könnte schwierig werden^^ dann muss ich viel teutonisches Wasser zwischen durch trinken xD




keine gute idee...teutonisches wasser hat min 40 umdrehungen und schmeckt auch nicht gut


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. November 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> keine gute idee...teutonisches wasser hat min 40 umdrehungen und schmeckt auch nicht gut



Das kann ich bestätigen! Einaml mit euch beim Schlabber angestoßen und sofort Kopfschmerzen bekommen...


----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2013)

firewater


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (20. November 2013)

Oh oh oh ich merk schon das wird ein langer Samstag^^ und am Sonntag morgen is familienweihnachtsfrühstück........ xD


----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Oh oh oh ich merk schon das wird ein langer Samstag^^ und am Sonntag morgen is familienweihnachtsfrühstück........ xD



das kannst du getrost absagen....feste nahrung geht erst 3 tage später wieder...


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. November 2013)

@Mumpitz
glaube denen kein wort,,das zeug ist gar nicht so  schlimm,,,ok,,du mußt etwas aufpassen das nichts davon auf den rahmen  tropf,,,es sei den du magst die farbe nicht,,,aber lecker ist der  teutonische zaubertrank...
wird ganz frisch am freitag dem 13.12.`13 gebraut...


----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2013)

ohhh, die vollmond advendsabfüllung...die ist besonders stark


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. November 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> das kannst du getrost absagen....feste nahrung geht erst 3 tage später wieder...


Auch das kann ich bestätigen!


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @Mumpitz
> glaube denen kein wort,,das zeug ist gar nicht so  schlimm,,,ok,,du mußt etwas aufpassen das nichts davon auf den rahmen  tropf,,,es sei den du magst die farbe nicht,,,aber lecker ist der  teutonische zaubertrank...
> wird ganz frisch am freitag dem 13.12.`13 gebraut...



das auch zum Teil:

Wenn der Braumeister mit dir höchstpersönlich den Zaubertrank konsumiert, dann fallen dir erst die Haare aus und dann die Augen zu..., im stehen! Der Braumeister steht mit rot blitzenden Augen daneben und heckt weitere Pläne aus...

Ich habe da ein Foto vom Enduro in Erinnerung...


----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2013)

zensiert.....


----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. November 2013)

vertraue nur mir mumpitz,,ich bin die einzige person die hier überhaupt vertrauenswürdig ist,,
es  wird die gleiche mischung in die der fb als kleiner fb reingefallen  ist...und ??? ok..ja ok...aber fast die meisten sind fast ohne grössere  folgeschäden davon gekommen...
ok..evtl. solltest du dir tatsächlich über weihnachten nichts vornehmen..


----------



## enduro pro (20. November 2013)

hört, hört....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. November 2013)

So alle leute die mit nach PDS fahren...in der IG bestätigen ob der Termin bei ihnen klar geht.Bitte Zeitnah;-))


----------



## enduro pro (21. November 2013)

sonntag wird das wetter gut... 11.00 bocketal?????


----------



## jojo2 (21. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> [MENTION=100894]Sollen wir zusammenlegen für ne neue Kamera?



äi 
je länger ich drüber nachdenke,
um so besser finde ich die idee!

man könnte sachen zeigen, die man vorher noch nie so gesehen hat

http://vimeo.com/69557573


hmmm
lässt sich nicht einbetten
dann vergiss es einfach karsten

wo ich schon mal hier bin
grüße
an alle


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> äi
> je länger ich drüber nachdenke,
> um so besser finde ich die idee!
> 
> man könnte sachen zeigen, die man vorher noch nie so gesehen hat



oh männo jojo,,,du weißt genau das meine neugier  67% über dem durchschnitts deutschen liegt...
du meinst du könntest,,,sowas wie,,du weißt schon,,,so wie letztens ??
 @Schulte
steht dein angebot noch???


tanzschule
 loki und sigmund odin

denken sie daran,
ab 01.01.2014 schneewalzerpflicht in nrw
nur bei uns 
alle walzer 10%


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. November 2013)

jojo2 Grüße zurück!

TB: welches Angebot? Zusammenzulegen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2013)

jau,,,für die kamera,,ihr beide,,,bilder die es noch nie gab...
so wie diese hier
[ame="http://vimeo.com/77177549"]Naked Ski and Snowboard Segment from VALHALLA on Vimeo[/ame]

bitte bitte


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. November 2013)

Stimmt..., reizt mich schon irgendwie...

Warte..., okay! Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2013)

@_schulte69_
ein mann ein wort ,,danke das es sowas noch gibt...

,,wenn ihr hilfe in der auswahl der darstellerinnen benötigt,,ich bin da wenn ihr mich braucht...




tanzschule
 loki und sigmund odin

denken sie daran,
ab 01.01.2014 schneewalzerpflicht in nrw
nur bei uns 
alle walzer 10%


----------



## enduro pro (21. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,wenn ihr hilfe in der auswahl der darstellerinnen benötigt,,ich bin da wenn ihr mich braucht...
> 
> war ja klar das du da was im köcher hast....


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2013)

ja,,den pfeil des amor..


----------



## enduro pro (21. November 2013)

und warum hat der FB dann keinen bekommen????


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2013)

der fb hat auch einen köcher,,es sind auch pfeile darin,,,aber er hält den bogen immer falsch herum und trifft nur sich selber..
deshalb mag er auch nur sich....und steine natürlich...zumindest meistens...ok..manchmal..

mera

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApwoVpkSI6w&feature=c4-overview&list=UUtEqUqwhUKN-PYm5Q40QxGA"]::OT::, OBERER TOTPUNKT, SPIEGEL IM KAEFIG - YouTube[/nomedia]

luna


----------



## jojo2 (21. November 2013)

ach schade, dass ich jetzt weiter zur arbeit muss
ich würd zu gern mit euch über einzelheiten plaudern

aber:
die musik wähl ich aus!
ich hab meine vinyls schon geputzt

cu
und fürti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (21. November 2013)

sind das nicht ne geile Strecken? mit gefällt besonders die erste

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27468/hd


----------



## Totoxl (21. November 2013)

Das Video habe ich schon mal früher gesehen. Die Strecke wollte ich auch gerne mal fahren. Der Style von dem Fahrer ist auch mal erste Sahne


----------



## ricobra50 (21. November 2013)

Schönes Video, Super gefahren, Musik passt !!!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (22. November 2013)

Ahh is das herrlich xD das erste was ich sehe wenn ich wach werde ist fortan nicht mehr das morgenmuffelige gesicht neben mir sondern das tolle bike neben mir xD so kann der morgen doch starten^^


----------



## Prezident (22. November 2013)

Haha Mummpitz


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Ahh is das herrlich xD das erste was ich sehe wenn ich wach werde ist fortan nicht mehr das morgenmuffelige gesicht neben mir sondern das tolle bike neben mir xD so kann der morgen doch starten^^



Oh je, ich sehe wo das hinführt!
Bald liegt der Kerl auf dem Fußboden und das Bike neben dir im Bett


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (22. November 2013)

Hmmm ne der hat ja schon so ein oder zwei Vorzüge ;-)


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2013)

stop !!! stop !!!!haaaaalt !!! hier ist die sittenpolizei...


----------



## Prezident (22. November 2013)

Gleich zwei Vorzüge?


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (22. November 2013)

Hmm du hast recht prezident..... aber der eine vorzug reicht ja auch xP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (22. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Hmmm ne der hat ja schon so ein oder zwei Vorzüge ;-)


 die haben andere (bikes) auch


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (22. November 2013)

So ich glaub wir haben genug über mein bett geredet^^ xD


----------



## Prezident (22. November 2013)

Ach ja haben wir das? Glaube das entscheidet die Mehrheit


----------



## Prezident (22. November 2013)

Oder der Oberhäuptling TB!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2013)

wartet noch bis die sonne versinkt und das lied des wolfes erklingt.
dann ist die zeit gekommen .
how


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2013)

war natürlich ein scherz mumpitz,,,,hau raus,,wir sind doch unter uns...


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

...
und was hier im Forum oder in Teutonien passiert, bleibt hier im Forum oder in Teutonien!!

Also keine Angst und keine Hemmungen!


TB, das Video vom letzten Abstu.. ähhh, Teutonenrace bleibt doch unter uns??


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2013)

mal schauen scotti,,,im augenblick liegt das video noch dem bundesverfassungsgericht vor..die machen da echt ((achtung))einen riesen film von...

was war gestern dein favorit ???


----------



## Prezident (22. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (22. November 2013)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt.... wenn alles in Teutonien bleibt xD oder im forum natürlich xD 

Trotzdem hoff ich mal dass ich nach dem teutonentrunk die tage noch weis was ich so sage xP


----------



## Prezident (22. November 2013)

Deine Worte interessieren nicht
Eher deine Taten


----------



## Prezident (22. November 2013)

Aber keine Angst
Bleibt alles hier im Forum der Sympathisanten des semivertikalen Geländetadsports zwecks gemeinsamer Fortbewegungsmanöver in Teutonien!


----------



## imfluss (22. November 2013)

Wenn noch jemand mitmachen möchte, wir tanzen morgen wieder Hand in Hand über die Wiese.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2013)

kommen die alle morgen mit ???


----------



## imfluss (22. November 2013)

Ne nur Drakula und Vader. Jason schneidet Trails frei und Freddy ist beleidigt, seit keiner mehr Handshakes oder High5 mit Ihm machen möchte. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14534

Sonntag schaun wa mal ob ma ausm Bett kommen oder nicht. *Sittenpolizei*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2013)

schade...ich dachte...
1 und 2 freddy kommt vorbei,,den darth vader an der hand ,, der  wiederrum seine mit dem gut gelaunten jason verband..der graf hingegen  wirkte etwas ausgelaugt,hat bereut das er am vortag am  fb gesaugt..


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

Achtung Schnäppchen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/277819-ghost-dh-rahmenkit-downhill-2011-neuwertig


----------



## herby-hancoc (22. November 2013)

Muß du kaufen



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Achtung Schnäppchen:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/277819-ghost-dh-rahmenkit-downhill-2011-neuwertig


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Muß du kaufen



Ich nicht, ich hab schon genug!!
Und besseres


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> mal schauen scotti,,,im augenblick liegt das video noch dem bundesverfassungsgericht vor..die machen da echt ((achtung))einen riesen film von...
> 
> was war gestern dein favorit ???




Mein Favorit gestern,
die Kleine in dem scharfen ...

oder meinst du den Fusel?
Also der Lagavulin war mein Favorit, der Karabus muß noch etwas nachwirken und der Quarter ist irgendwie schwächer als mein normaler Laphroaig. 

Nächstes mal nehme ich Ritschi als Fahrer mit. Dann kann ich besser genießen


----------



## schlabberkette (22. November 2013)

moooooment
trainiert ihr etwa für die afterrace-stage??? 





scott-bussi schrieb:


> Mein Favorit gestern,
> die Kleine in dem scharfen ...
> 
> oder meinst du den Fusel?
> ...


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> moooooment
> trainiert ihr etwa für die afterrace-stage???



Klar, was denkst du denn!
Alles andere ist doch hoffnungslos!

Obwohl ... wenn du wüßtest ... ich sach nur ... das teutonische Komitee hat da...

ach lassen wir das, du wirst schon sehen

Alles fit für´s WE??


----------



## schlabberkette (22. November 2013)

dein kumpel der baum kommt bestimmt mit...





imfluss schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand mitmachen möchte, wir tanzen morgen wieder Hand in Hand über die Wiese.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> dein kumpel der baum kommt bestimmt mit...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262666


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (22. November 2013)

So ich hätte da mal ne ernste frage....... schaumstoff oder gelpolster für'n popo???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

Natur!
Ohne alles!
Und auf jeden Fall Freerideshorts!

Oder neeeee, warte mal,
Diese schönen engen Lycra Shorts!
Die tragen wir auch alle!!!!
Ehrlich!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Obwohl ... wenn du wüßtest ... ich sach nur ... das teutonische Komitee hat da...



ja genau scotti,,,nichts verraten,,sonst kommt keiner...uuuaahhh
der single malt hat mir gott sei dank nur dieses eine geheimnis entlockt..das vom teutonen battlefield....uuaahhhh...sach nix..

mumpitz,,,ich wiederhole...vertraue nur mir...uuaahhh


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

Nix kommt über meine Lippen!
Ehrenwort!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2013)

da wo ein wort noch die lebensdauer eines kona stinky rahmen hat,,,da wo  selbst unter der musik von helene fischer nichts verraten wird,,da  lasse dich nieder,,,da wohnen die wahren teutonischen  krieger...uuuuaaauuaahhh...



immer freitags :
reime +uuuaahhhtag


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (22. November 2013)

Ohhhhh man...... scott ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das für jeden von euch so vorteilhaft ist..... xP


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Ohhhhh man...... scott ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das für jeden von euch so vorteilhaft ist..... xP



Hallooo, was für eine Frage!
Wir sind alles durchtrainierte Sportler
-ok bei Herbert und FB stimmt das nicht so ganz, 
aber alle anderen sehen aus wie der olle Adonis.


Und Frauen die bei uns mitfahren tragen grundsätzlich ganz enge CC Klamotten.
Ja ja so ist das bei den Teutonen


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (22. November 2013)

Oh man jetzt verstehe ich warum die frauenquote nich stimmt...... beim Anblick so vieler Adonisese kann sich ja keine mehr auf das wesentliche konzentrieren^^


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

Hier übrigens das After-Race-Video vom letzten Teutonenrace:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/79862531"]Dark Horse (Model: Leanna Decker) on Vimeo[/ame]

Man sieht deutlich das wir viel Wert auf den künstlerischen Ausdruck legen.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Oh man jetzt verstehe ich warum die frauenquote nich stimmt...... beim Anblick so vieler Adonisese kann sich ja keine mehr auf das wesentliche konzentrieren^^



Ähhh genau.
So is das.
Deshalb lassen wir die Frauen auch immer vorfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

Hier noch ein Video von uns beim Training für das Teutonenrace:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_u0eKXy1Yc#t=281

Jetzt ist es also raus. Jetzt wissen alle wie TB in echt heißt.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (22. November 2013)

Hahahaha xD ich merk schon ihr habt's nich leicht.... 
 Was passiert denn wenn ein Adonis auf eine teutonische walküre triff? 
Hm? Hm?


----------



## scott-bussi (22. November 2013)

Der FB fängt an zu sabbern oder rennt weg,
Der Rest ... Zensur!


----------



## diddie40 (22. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> So ich hätte da mal ne ernste frage....... schaumstoff oder gelpolster für'n popo???


 
ich trage diese drunter: http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/x-skid-pants-evo-i-manschwarz-l/254565.html


----------



## herby-hancoc (23. November 2013)

Ich nicht in form !!!! Die meisten punkte werden beim AfterRace verteilt und da wollen wir mal sehen was du aufe Pfanne hast!!! frechheit so was zu behaupten



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hallooo, was für eine Frage!
> Wir sind alles durchtrainierte Sportler
> -ok bei Herbert und FB stimmt das nicht so ganz,
> aber alle anderen sehen aus wie der olle Adonis.
> ...


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. November 2013)

Donnerstag, 05.12.:

http://www.cineplex.de/kino/events/city35/event24219


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> So ich hätte da mal ne ernste frage....... schaumstoff oder gelpolster für'n popo???



da ich sowieso mehr als nur eine gepolsterte hose habe 
(die trägt man eine fahrt und wäscht die dann wie alle lycrasachen 
mit wenig und zwar zumeist mit flüssigem waschmittel), 
habe ich verschiedene polsterarten,
aber auf keinen fall ist der sattel so weich, dass ich einsinke,
der verursacht sonst nur reibungen

ich hab noch einige gepolsterte hosen von der transgermany
von Kraft - die halten jetzt schon über 5 jahre

lass dir von den anderen nix einreden, die meisten sitzen ja auch kaum auf dem sattel - ich finde, es spricht nix gegen gepolsterte hosen
wenn man lange im sattel sitzt
und was diddie zeigt, sind hosen, die den beckenbereich gegen schläge bei stürzen schützen


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2013)

aber wichtiger als polster für´n hintern 
sind mir immer die polster für die knie
da bin ich schon drei mal drauf geknallt
und meine früheren schienbeinprotektoren sind genau da weggerutscht 
und die knie warn hin


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (23. November 2013)

Jaa schon nur wenn mir nach zehn Minuten der Hintern weh tut (ich hab da nich so viel natürliches Polster) is das auch nich so schön ne.... und sicker Knie Protektoren sind unverzichtbar! Aber da ich sowieso so ziemlich alles an Ausrüstung neu brauche kommts da auf die Reihenfolge in der ich das kaufe nicht so an


----------



## scott-bussi (23. November 2013)

Mit dem Auapopo das gibt sich nach ein paar Fahrten.
Kauf dir aber keine Bikehose beim Discounter, die Polster taugen nix.
Unterhemden tragen dafür die meisten von Aldi oder Lidl.

Anfang des Jahres ist wieder Lager Verkauf bei Rose, bzw. Kurz vor Weihnachten das "Weihnachtsgeld verpulvern". Da kannste gut zuschlagen. 
Bei Hibike gabs diese Woche Viele Klamotten im Ausverkauf.
Ansonsten immer auf die Anzeigen hier im Forum achten.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. November 2013)

>Muß noch irgendjemand ind die PDS IG ???


----------



## diddie40 (23. November 2013)

meine hose schützt nicht nur die hüfte, sondern hat auch ein sitzpolster.
an einer guten hose mit polster würde ich nicht sparen, und wie jojo schon sagte und ich erst recht, lieber einen harten sattel, der zu deinem hintern passt, wo sich der druck möglichst gleich verteilt, als einen gelsattel, der sich meist im ersten Moment bequemer anfühlt, aber auf langen touren Probleme machen kann.


----------



## diddie40 (23. November 2013)

ach ja, und meine Erfahrung ist, die hose sollte wirklich eng anliegen, sonst scheuert es auch. also polsterhose im zweifel ne nummer kleiner


----------



## Prezident (23. November 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 05.12.:
> 
> http://www.cineplex.de/kino/events/city35/event24219




Wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## Prezident (23. November 2013)

Wer noch?


----------



## Dämon__ (23. November 2013)

Was auch zu empfehlen ist, immer eine Trägerhose die schützt zusätzlich die Nieren vor Zugluft und es kann nichts rutschen.
Kann auch nur sagen, kauf nicht billig sonst kaufst du zwei mal.
Hosen und Sättel sind aber Geschmackssache, am besten einfach mal durchprobieren, sind ja genug da die dir einen leihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2013)

oh shit
oh ****
**** **** ****
warum sacht mir keiner, dass rob warner auch dieses jahr wieder im dirty business war
oh klasse!
http://www.redbull.com/ca/en/bike/episodes/1331615419620/rob-s-dirty-business-hitting-the-heights


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2013)

häh???

ich hatte geschrieben:!

oh fack 
fack fack fack


----------



## enduro pro (23. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich trage diese drunter: http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/x-skid-pants-evo-i-manschwarz-l/254565.html



jetzt ist es raus... der diddie ist " linksträger"


----------



## enduro pro (23. November 2013)

morgen jemand im teuto unterwegs???


----------



## diddie40 (23. November 2013)

spiele heute abend und morgen abend in Osnabrück: http://www.cinema-arthouse.de/content/news.php?id=564&event=1

werde das erst morgen früh spontan entscheiden, ob ich fahre, aber 11:00 Bocketal wäre dann ok.


----------



## imfluss (23. November 2013)

Wollte morgen um 13 Uhr vom Jägerberg aus in den Hüggel.


----------



## Totoxl (23. November 2013)

Zum Thema Hose wurde ja schon fast alles gesagt. Viele Tragen halt entweder eine klassische Bib, also enge träger Hose, oder eine mit Polstern versehene "Unterhose" und da drüber eine Bike Short mit der man stylen kann. DieShort drüber ist aber im Fall der Fälle auch fester und schützender. Die von Jojo angesprochenen Knieschoner würde ich dir auch ans Herz legen, z.B. Oneal Dirt, das müssen nicht gleich die teuersten sein. Lange Handschuhe würde ich noch hinzu fügen. Bei Bergab.de bekommt man oft auch Klamotten zum schmalen Kurs.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (23. November 2013)

Ja meine einkaufsliste sieht ungefähr so aus :
Helm, Handschuhe, Knieprotektoren, polsterhose, Schuhe und n par Klamotten. ... also jacke hosen ect.


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2013)

jo
sieht gut aus die liste

nach den schuhen frag ich jezz mal nich
aber eins lass dir sagen:
man fühlt sich etwas overdressed am anfang 
am ende einer tour im winter sehen alle gleich aus
und alle fühlen sich gleich
echt!
alle gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2013)

alle


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2013)

aber!
es macht spass


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2013)

fast allen!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (23. November 2013)

Hättest du mal nach den schuhen gefragt jojo...... da bin ich nämlich noch total am rätseln^^


----------



## Trailgurke (23. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Ja meine einkaufsliste sieht ungefähr so aus :
> Helm, Handschuhe, Knieprotektoren, polsterhose, Schuhe und n par Klamotten. ... also jacke hosen ect.




Ich hab noch nen Fullface Helm und ne iXS Hose in Mädchenfarben abzugeben.
Konnte dir leider keine PN schicken, da man dafür einen Beitrag im Forum verfasst haben muss.

Also für alle die mich nicht kennen:

 Hallooo ich bin die Jule, die Freundin vom Prezi


----------



## schlabberkette (23. November 2013)

das ist ja schon wieder ein jahr her 
wie seehunde....schööööönnn

jojo und alle anderen
fahren wir dieses jahr denn nochmal dort hin??

hi jule!




jojo2 schrieb:


> jo
> sieht gut aus die liste
> 
> nach den schuhen frag ich jezz mal nich
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (23. November 2013)

Hi Jule!


----------



## Trailgurke (23. November 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Hi Jule!




Wann lässt du dich mal wieder blicken? Deine Jacke setzt schon Schimmel an!


----------



## scott-bussi (23. November 2013)

Trailgurke schrieb:


> Wann lässt du dich mal wieder blicken? Deine Jacke setzt schon Schimmel an!



Apropos Jacke,
Frag deinen Ollen  ;-) mal ob ich im am 5. Die Kona Jacke mitbringen soll


----------



## rigger (23. November 2013)

Im Dezember ist wieder ruhiger Jule dann komm ich mal vorbei. Hatte an die auch gar nicht mehr gedacht.


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> schuhe



jo
schuhe (und diese pedalen) sind wichtig
irgendwann bestimmt so wichtig wie ein gut sitzender helm

für den anfang würd ich einfach mal deine turnschuhe oder so was empfehlen. 
schuhe können nämlich teuer sein (und diese pedalen auch)

mit deinen turnschuhen rutscht du anfangs bestimmt nicht 
so schnell beim rumfahren von den pedalen ab. 

wenn du dann auch mal geübter und rasanter fährst, 
kannste dir ja teure schuhe (und diese pedalen) kaufen.
wenn du schon mal fahrrad gefahren bist, weißt du ja, 
ob du lieber mit klickies oder diesen bärentatzenpedalen fährst.


----------



## Totoxl (23. November 2013)

Guter Tipp Jojo2, über Pedale und Schuhe in ruhe ein Kopf machen, sonst kann man schnell viel Geld ins verkehrte System stecken. Es geht ja nicht nur um Klick System, oder Plattform. Sondern evtl. auch welches Klick System mit welchem Schuh.


----------



## enduro pro (23. November 2013)

toto hat recht.... erst mal fahren und schauen...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (23. November 2013)

Ich fühl mich auf klicks immer irgendwie unsicherer weil man halt nich mal eben den Fuß runter nehmen kann ...
Und ich fahr immer schon ganz gerne mit chucks... ich finde die recht weiche Sole klebt ganz gut aufm Pedal aber im winter sind die halt n bisschen zu dünn und eben nich wasserfest


----------



## scott-bussi (23. November 2013)

Ohne ordentliche 5/10 Schuhe kannst du dich bei uns aber Nichtsehen lassen ;-)


----------



## enduro pro (23. November 2013)

5/10 sind schon ne macht, es gibt allerdings auch "günstigere" schuhe mit grip.. wichtig ist das pedal, da wird der grip gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (23. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich auf klicks immer irgendwie unsicherer weil man halt nich mal eben den Fuß runter nehmen kann ...
> Und ich fahr immer schon ganz gerne mit chucks... ich finde die recht weiche Sole klebt ganz gut aufm Pedal aber im winter sind die halt n bisschen zu dünn und eben nich wasserfest


Auch über die normalen Schuhe kann man Überschuhe machen, mach ich wenn es richtig kalt ist auch, habe die von Dynamics über den 5/10 und das passt super.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (23. November 2013)

Also das Problem sind eigentlich nur die Preise. .... entweder gewinne ich spontan im lotto oder es wird noch ne halbe Ewigkeit dauern bis ich alles zusammen hab was ich mir so vorstelle^^


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wir seehunde....schööööönnn
> 
> fahren wir dieses jahr denn nochmal dort hin??



jo
na klar
nele kriegt dienstag ne empfehlung für ihr knie
und dann kann weiter geplant werden
warstein gehört dazu!

im übrigen:
wir haben heute beim abendessen beschlossen, dass es im august
wieder nach järvsö 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/295805/ 

und hafjell 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/293879/ geht

tragt das mal in eure kalender ein, dass ihr dann nach skandinavien fahrt
auch die frauen! sacht nele
sach ich auch


----------



## schlabberkette (24. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nele kriegt dienstag ne empfehlung für ihr knie
> und dann kann weiter geplant werden
> warstein gehört dazu!


die knieempfehlung kann ja nur "warsten" lauten!!
jetzt muss es nur noch regnen 



jojo2 schrieb:


> wir haben heute beim abendessen beschlossen, dass es im august
> wieder nach järvsö
> und hafjell geht


oh cool, euch viel spass dort
wir sind im august aber woanders
nehmt ihr uns denn 2015 auch noch mit?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> jo
> na klar
> nele kriegt dienstag ne empfehlung für ihr knie
> und dann kann weiter geplant werden
> ...


Oha! Dann bestell nele mal schöne Grüße und ich hoffe, dass alles gut geht. 

Und ein gutes Abendessen hattet ihr da wohl. Ein interessanter plan!


----------



## jojo2 (24. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> die knieempfehlung kann ja nur "warsten" lauten!!
> jetzt muss es nur noch regnen




so isses!





schlabberkette schrieb:


> 2015 auch noch



so weit im voraus darf ich gar nicht planen, denke ich,
das könnte ärger mit dem großen manitou geben
aber jetzt, wo du es sagst: 2015 könnte das auch cool sein


 @schulte69
ahhh 
"interessanter plan".
das hört sich gut an!


----------



## kleinOtze (24. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Also das Problem sind eigentlich nur die Preise. .... entweder gewinne ich spontan im lotto oder es wird noch ne halbe Ewigkeit dauern bis ich alles zusammen hab was ich mir so vorstelle^^



Stück für Stück ... ich habe mir am Anfang günstige Skaterschuhe von Deichmann gekauft. Vom Grip her waren die sehr gut und haben nur 20 Euro gekostet.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (24. November 2013)

Jaa genau so is das geplant. ... nach und nach alles zusammen kaufen


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. November 2013)

teutonischer landbote--------teutonischer landbote--------teutonischer landbote--------

heute im teuto ,,, ein schwarz blaues norco autum wurde gesichtet,,im   windschatten von einem bike x,,,,war zu schnell  um erkannt zu   werden,,,laut augenzeugenberichten   handelte es sich um einen  dh-trainer mit seinem schützling ...war es wahrscheinlich auch...aber der emsländische rennstall  war es laut eigener   aussage nicht ...oder handelte es sich  vielleicht doch um ein geheimtraining ???mit einem   erlkönig ?? extra für das teutonische rennen gebaut ??? man weiß es   nicht ,,wir werden in zukunft die augen und ohren offen halten ....
auch aus der redaktion in  osna wurden der titelverteidiger mit einigen titelanwärtern  beim gemeinsamen training gemeldet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (24. November 2013)

Ob man wohl aufm bike durch den mc drive fahren kann?^^  ich hab bock auf nuggets xD


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. November 2013)

ja, Trails wie Machete und Ho Chi Minh wurden unter die Stollen genommen um auf das breite Spektrum des Teutonischen Enduro Rennens möglichst gut vorbereitet zu sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. November 2013)

auf das teutonische rennen vorbereitet sein....
ja ne is klar..
in etwa so als wenn sich jemand darauf vorbereitet nach dem sprung aus 4000 m ohne fallschirm zu landen...er breitet kurz vor dem aufschlag die arme aus...nutz das was ?? vorbereitet ist er ja ....hatte doch 4000m zeit...ist der aufschlag dadurch nicht mehr so hart ???


----------



## schlabberkette (24. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> auch aus der redaktion in  osna wurden der titelverteidiger mit einigen titelanwärtern  beim gemeinsamen training gemeldet...



hier bleibt aber auch nix geheim
es wurde heute extrem hart trainiert
einige anwärter nehmen schon wunderbar caramelschokoriegel ein
auch isotonische nussecken oder muffins sind zur zeit sehr beliebt
die machen mir angst
ich hab mir extra die bremsbeläge eingeölt, damit angstbremsungen erst gar nicht möglich sind....es ist einfach kein platz für angst!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. November 2013)

geheim ??? nöööö....es wurde sogar von vorgetäuschten erschöpfungszuständen erzählt..


----------



## peterpwn (24. November 2013)

hab jetzt nur kurz überflogen und keine Lust alles zu lesen. wann ist denn das besagte 2. teutonen rennen ? und kann da jeder mitmachen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (24. November 2013)

Hüggelrunde heute war sehr geschmeidig. Der ortskundige Reiseleiter sorgte für ein angenehmes Tempo und konnte die ein oder andere Premiumabfahrt präsentieren.
Oben am Ende vom Kamm steht übrigens ein neuer, amtlicher Sprung auf der linken Line.
Wir haben später dann noch Ralf und Andi wiedergetroffen und noch bis Einbruch der Dämmerung gefahren. Hoffe dass Ihr wohlbehalten den Rückweg gepackt habt, war ja noch ne ganze Ecke. Aber hart am Limit fährt es sich am schönsten


----------



## Prezident (24. November 2013)

Hafjell!!!!!! Jojo
Oder Hafhell?


----------



## scott-bussi (24. November 2013)

Ach herrlich wars.
Eine typische Lemmetour!
Alle am Ende ihrer Kräfte, worauf prompt ein aufmunterndes: wir sind gleich oben, nur noch ein ganz kleines Stückchen, vom Drillmaster kommt

Aber diese ganzen Trails: Ho Che Dingens, Machete usw. sind wir die echt gefahren?
Wir sind doch eigentlich immer nur Forstwege bergauf gefahren

Bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit waren wir dann auch schon fast wieder in Iburg.
(liegt das echt gleich hinterm Ortsschild von GM-Hütte? Und warum mussten wir noch 10km Strasse fahren obwohl wir eigentlich schon da waren????)

Naja egal, schön wars. Aber wer hat denn Erschöpfung vorgetäuscht??
Waren doch alle top fit


----------



## jojo2 (24. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Hafjell!!!!!! Jojo
> Oder Hafhell?



http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/30920


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2013)

So, letzter Aufruf!
Bitte in die PDS IG gucken!


----------



## peterpwn (25. November 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Bitte in die PDS IG gucken!



WAT?


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2013)

urlaub


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2013)

peterpwn schrieb:


> WAT?



jau pds.....früher sed...heute die linke...ig steht für im gelände..

quasi die betriebssportliche outdoorfraktion der roten..
wir sind nämlich gerne im grünen..


übrigens,,,niemand hat die absicht eine mauer  zu errichten...


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2013)

peterpwn schrieb:


> WAT?




Ist eine interne Sache!


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2013)

peterpwn schrieb:


> hab jetzt nur kurz überflogen und keine Lust alles zu lesen. wann ist denn das besagte 2. teutonen rennen ? und kann da jeder mitmachen ?



Nein, ist ein internes Einladungsrennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2013)

sag ich doch...aber der scotti kann das besser erklären...danke scotti...


----------



## Chefkocher (25. November 2013)

...war doch herrlich 
Tageslicht, mal keine Lampe auf dem Kopf....das muss man ausnutzen, wir haben's gemacht!!
Trotz vieler Höhenmeter war es doch eine umfangreiche Ausbeute von Singles und launiger Abfahrten. Einige Zubringer kannten wir noch nicht, so lässt sich der Hüggel und Holzauser Berg mal so richtig schön traillastig von uns aus einbinden. 
Cambodscha, Ho Che Ming, Machete...so müssen Trails klingen, die Spaß machen 
....und extra für Dich Scotti, hier nochmal eine kleiner Ausflug in die regionale Geografie. Nur damit du westfälischer Flachlandtiroler endlich mal dazulernst, wo Du dich überhaupt mit uns herumgetrieben hast 





Die Sterne sollen nur als wesentliche Anhaltspunkte dienen. Die tatsächlich zurückgelegte Strecke würde grafisch eh nicht darstellbar...das zurückgelegte Streckenwirrwar hätte die Karte komplett geschwärzt 




scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ach herrlich wars.
> Eine typische Lemmetour!
> Alle am Ende ihrer Kräfte, worauf prompt ein aufmunterndes: wir sind gleich oben, nur noch ein ganz kleines Stückchen, vom Drillmaster kommt
> 
> ...


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2013)

Sach ich doch!

75 km gefahren, 2489 Höhenmeter, keine einzige Pause, alle gut gelaunt, typische teutonische Feierabendrunde!

Gut, Ritschi und Richi Gecko mußten zwischenzeitlich angeschoben werden, aber das hat Mary doch gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Richie_Gecko (25. November 2013)

Häää????

Ich erinnere mich noch an Sätze aus der letzten Reihe, wie z.b. "Lars, BITTE gib das Zeichen zum schieben!!!!"

Aber da waren Ritschi und ich schon lange oben!!!

Kopf hoch Scotti, du bist auf nem guten Weg...


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2013)

Richie_Gecko schrieb:


> Häää????
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch an Sätze aus der letzten Reihe, wie z.b. "Lars, BITTE gib das Zeichen zum schieben!!!!"
> 
> ...





Klar

Wo wie beim letzten mal:
"Ich fahre heute mal in der Mitte!" (Zitat Richi_Gecko)

Irgendwie fängt die Mitte ja tatsächlich schon vor dem Letzten an,
aber du warst ja meistens weiter hinten!



Und es heißt nicht ihr wart schon lange oben, sondern: immer noch oben, während die anderen schon wieder unten waren.

Aber das wird schon noch. Bis zum legendären Teutonenrennen kannst du noch ein bisschen üben.


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2013)

ihr habt probleme   ich hab urlaubzum trainieren


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2013)

geiles teil...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...x12mm-fox-float-x-ctd-m-24h-ab-lager-hot-deal


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2013)

urlaub um für das rennen der rennen zu trainieren...jau...5 jahre oder wieviel  freizeit willst du in den ring schmeißen  ??? entweder man hat es oder man hat es nicht...

zeit für onkeeeeeeeelllzzzzzzz !!!!

der  eine  hat's  der  andere  nicht,  doch  das  hast  du  nicht  so  gemacht.       dein weg  führt  dich  in  dunkle straßen,  hörst  du  wie  man über  dich  lacht?    doch  die stunde  des siegers  kommt  für  jeden  irgendwann.          für  dich,  für  mich,  für  jeden  irgendwann.    die stunde  des siegers,  nutze  sie  und  zeig'  ihnen  wer  du  bist.


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2013)

dabei sein ist alles  außer schlabber sagen sich das doch alle jedes jahr wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (25. November 2013)

Hmm ich bin ganz froh dass ich noch nich dabei bin^^ bin gestern ne runde in ibb gefahren und war nach c.a. 40 min soooo im Eimer xD geht gaaarnich... Kondition = 0, 00 

Mist^^


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> dabei sein ist alles  außer schlabber sagen sich das doch alle jedes jahr wieder



dabei sein ist alles....*klar*..
ist ja nur ein hobby..*jau*...es soll spaß machen mehr nicht..*logisch*....ich will nur ankommen..*genau*......mir ist egal ob ich letzter werde...*super*...... 

alter teutonesischer spruch:
ist es dem wolf egal wenn das kaninchen sein schafpelz klaut ???


----------



## jojo2 (25. November 2013)

tb 
das is enduro
der sacht das immer


und will den pokal!
unbedingt!
jeden abend wird gebetet
mach, dass ich den pokal krich


so geht das nich
da muss man drum kämpfen
ich zähl auf dich enduro
ich will spass!
blümchenpflücken kannst du ostern im teuto


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2013)

ich will spaß, ich geb gas.....


----------



## jojo2 (25. November 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich will spaß, ich geb gas.....



.. und treten dem schlabber 



auf die füße

genau so!




andrea hast du die blume/evtl. den kaktus fürs regal schon besorgt?


----------



## jojo2 (25. November 2013)

enduro
clay porter kommt da wie gerufen
mit einem portrait von einem gewinner
ich will nie wieder aussehen wie peaty 
auf  dem zweiten platz

[ame="http://vimeo.com/80187701"]Won't Back Down: The Steve Peat Story Pre Release Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]



obwohl...
zweiter platz
das wär schon mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2013)

the second place is the first loser,,,,,sieg oder blut am lenker,,,nicht der beste wird siegen,,,,,,wer  bereit ist alles und noch mehr zu geben wird zumindest nicht letzter...
es muss mehr kommen...viel mehr...teutonisches teutonen race 2013..


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (25. November 2013)

Xd


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2013)

gut so,,,jeder geht mit seiner angst anders um,,,,ob lachen oder  weinen,,,jammern oder schreien,,,,,egal,,,,,der tag wird kommen..an dem  dir deine tolle 2014 oakley nicht helfen kann....wo die neue platzangst  in kik-farben dich endgültig zum clown macht...

teutonisches teutonen race 2013


uuaahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Hmm ich bin ganz froh dass ich noch nich dabei bin^^ bin gestern ne runde in ibb gefahren und war nach c.a. 40 min soooo im Eimer xD geht gaaarnich... Kondition = 0, 00
> 
> Mist^^



weiter so. 40 min ist garnicht so schlecht. 4 Wochen lockere Ausfahrten und Du kannst locker 2 Stunden flott biken.


nach unbestätigten Meldungen munkelt man das der kleine Häuptling morgen einen Tag ins Bootcamp zum Trainieren nach Woodhausen kommt.


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2013)

ist das so??? ich weiß sogar wann  wenn wetter paßt bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## schlabberkette (25. November 2013)

danke richi


----------



## schlabberkette (25. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> the second place is the first loser,,,,,sieg oder blut am lenker,,,nicht der beste wird siegen,,,,,,wer  bereit ist alles und noch mehr zu geben wird zumindest nicht letzter...
> es muss mehr kommen...viel mehr...teutonisches teutonen race 2013..



die wahl der waffen
die verfolger schlafen nicht, ich rüste auf
ein blutrotes kettenblatt
damit bleiben mögliche kampfspuren unbemerkt.....

uuuaaahhhhhhhhh.........


----------



## jojo2 (25. November 2013)

hamma!
ich dagegen hab immer nur dreck am stecken


herby mein sekundant
wahrscheinlich könnte ich mittwoch mein rad abholen
ist die waffe schon geladen?
und ich hätte gern das ganze rad in blutrot
oder eitergelb 

pah
ein schamgerötetes kettenblatt
wen willsse denn damit erschrecken schlabber??


----------



## scott-bussi (25. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> danke richi
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262851




Was ist das?
Ein Komfortspacer unterm Vorbau??
Wird Schlabber etwa alt?

Kommt demnächst der Lammfellbezug für den Primus-Sattel??


----------



## schlabberkette (25. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich könnte ich mittwoch mein rad abholen
> ist die waffe schon geladen?



genau damit habe ich gerechnet
aber deine waffe ist stumpf jojo
vor allem wenn sie frisch aus dem service-center-hancoc kommt
egal mit welcher farbe sie zusammengehalten wird...ob schamrot oder eutergelb...vermutlich werden am tag der tage sowieso nur irgendwelche fahrradteile durch die teutonische luft fliegen........natürlich unplanmäßig und unbeabsichtigt.....
das macht dich und dein rad zwar unberechenbar und kurzzeitig gefährlich....aber eigentlich auch wehrlos....wie ein messer ohne klinge.....ein speer ohne spitze.....ein galgen ohne schlinge...ein teutonenrennen ohne maikäferflugbenzin.....wie sinnlos.......huuuuhaaaaaaaaaahahahahaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (25. November 2013)

Hm, ihr meint es hilft euch, wenn ihr eure Räder bunt anmalt? Spielt ihr mal ruhig weiter mit euren Fingerfarben Kinder, ich hab heute Spikes bekommen, die ich mir am Wochenende in die Reifen drehe. 

Schluss mit Kindergeburtstag...


----------



## schlabberkette (25. November 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Hm, ihr meint es hilft euch, wenn ihr eure Räder bunt anmalt?


reiner selbstschutz und vorbeugung
ich sehe so ungern rote körperflüssigkeiten
vor allem auf meinem rad....

kannst du rote spikes besorgen???


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. November 2013)

Ich kann dafür sorgen, dass die Spikes rot werden...

Ertrage den Anblick. Sei ein teutonischer Krieger!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAHHRG!!!


----------



## rigger (25. November 2013)

Bin zwar nicht beim Teuto Enduro rennen anwesend, trotzdem wird bei mir weiter aufgerüstet, mal schauen wie der sich so schlägt... ^^




und mein bike wird auch noch nen schwarzen anstrich bekommen...


----------



## schlabberkette (25. November 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Ich kann dafür sorgen, dass die Spikes rot werden...



ahhh, hast du etwa königswissen??
haben die veranstalter etwa ein waldnazi-slalom als specialstage im programm?
das würde mit spikes natürlich am besten funktionieren.....


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> haben die veranstalter etwa ein waldnazi-slalom als specialstage im programm?



Woah...
 @_Teuto Biker_: Stell dir zwei riesige, wässrige Kinderaugen vor, die dich von unten her mit bebender Stimme anflehen: "Machst du bitte bitte so eine Stage im Rennen lieber Onkel TB? Ja, machst du??? Sonst will ich garnichts zu Weihnachten, nur das!"


----------



## schlabberkette (25. November 2013)

@rigger
kann ich deine wippe haben
die passt zwar nicht an mein rad, ist aber so schön rot!!!!

wieso ist dein rad jetzt weiß
letztens war es doch noch so matt-kack-braun!?!?!?


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> die wahl der waffen
> die verfolger schlafen nicht, ich rüste auf
> ein blutrotes kettenblatt
> damit bleiben mögliche kampfspuren unbemerkt.....
> ...


 
ich glaube 33 zähne reichen diesmal nicht


----------



## rigger (25. November 2013)

Photoshop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (25. November 2013)

für alle die noch etwas für ihre sicherheit tun wollen
super schnäppchen, klasse schoner für´n park und downhill
fahre ich seit jahren

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/280333-fox-knie-und-schienbeinschoner-l-xl


----------



## schlabberkette (25. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich glaube 33 zähne reichen diesmal nicht



hab ich mir auch gedacht
so werde ich bergauf zu langsam sein
aber ich hab keins mit 54 zähnen bekommen...


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2013)

ich hab glaube ich irgendwo noch ein 50ger blatt, aber nur in blau
das geht ja wohl gar nicht?


----------



## schlabberkette (25. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich hab glaube ich irgendwo noch ein 50ger blatt, aber nur in blau
> das geht ja wohl gar nicht?



doch
aber nur in kombination hiermit


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (26. November 2013)

Modisch^^ xD


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Woah...
> @_Teuto Biker_: Stell dir zwei riesige, wässrige Kinderaugen vor, die dich von unten her mit bebender Stimme anflehen: "Machst du bitte bitte so eine Stage im Rennen lieber Onkel TB? Ja, machst du??? Sonst will ich garnichts zu Weihnachten, nur das!"




ok ok,,,wer kann da schon nein sagen,,,deine neue eisenbahn bringe ich morgen wieder nach toys r us und besorge dafür 4-5 waldnazis...
dann wird zum grossen halali geblasen..
waidmanns heil wird zur waidmans hell...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVlJlJgxV_M"]Rammstein Waidmanns Heil PROSHOT Montreal New York - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (26. November 2013)

Rigger mit neuen Dämpfer = klarer Favorit


----------



## jojo2 (26. November 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Spielt ihr mal ruhig weiter mit euren Fingerfarben Kinder, ich hab heute Spikes bekommen, die ich mir am Wochenende in die Reifen drehe.
> 
> Schluss mit Kindergeburtstag...



ach ihr lieben kleinen
ihr erinnert mich massai, die auf ihre schildchen schlagen
huaaaaaa hust hust

meine kriegsbemalung wird alt sein
aus ganz alten zeiten 
archaisch
wieder!


----------



## Prezident (26. November 2013)

Jojo ist schon so heiß aufs Rennen das er nicht schlafen konnte und seine ganzen Inspirationen von den Vorbereitungseindrücken aufs Gummi verewigt hat
Mit diesen Reifen kann wohl nichts mehr schief gehen Jojo!


----------



## jojo2 (26. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Jojo ist schon so heiß aufs Rennen das er nicht schlafen konnte




wenn´s das mal wäre
ich kann ja nich mal mehr mittags schlafen

und jetzt fällt mir ein
es ist ja fast weihnachten
oh kagge

farbe wieder runterkratzen 
und lametta und kerzen dranmalen
hat einer noch etwas fingerfarbe?
bitte!


----------



## diddie40 (26. November 2013)

das hat er doch 2010 auch schon gemacht, und, was hat´s gebracht?


----------



## rigger (26. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Rigger mit neuen Dämpfer = klarer Favorit



Gut das ich am teuto rennen nicht teilnehmen kann, damit ihr auch noch ne Chance habt! 
Ich muss mich mental und physisch aufs kloatscheeten vorbereiten damit ich dieses Jahr wieder Kloatkönig werde.


----------



## Prezident (26. November 2013)

Kloat was?
King of Kloake Rigger?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> das hat er doch 2010 auch schon gemacht, und, was hat´s gebracht?



was es gebracht hat ?? die laune der teutonischen kriegsgötter soll hier gemessen werden wie der luftdruck in der stahlgabel vom fb ??
die götter auf seiner seite haben ist keine masseinheit ,, die aussicht auf die ewigen trailgründe muss reichen...


malt eure bikes an...denn.....
lycrawenien , ccganien und kloatien  haben ihr tore  auch weit geöffnet...

gibt es nicht ??? kloatien hat sogar einen eigenen könig..


----------



## rigger (26. November 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Kloat was?
> King of Kloake Rigger?



http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kloatscheeten


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2013)

so,,jetzt geht es auf die geheimen trails des chrisxrossi,,,kleine ruhige runde soll es werden..

excel -datei öffnen -  kleine runde chrisxrossi - gepäckliste - enter

4 liter flüssigkeit
essen für 2 tage
4 signalraketen
feuerzeug
bargeld in min. 2 währungen
licht
kreislauf senkende arzneimittel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> so,,jetzt geht es auf die geheimen trails des chrisxrossi,,,kleine ruhige runde soll es werden..
> 
> excel -datei öffnen -  kleine runde chrisxrossi - gepäckliste - enter
> 
> ...





Du hast Oropax vergessen


----------



## Prezident (26. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> so,,jetzt geht es auf die geheimen trails des chrisxrossi,,,kleine ruhige runde soll es werden..
> 
> excel -datei öffnen -  kleine runde chrisxrossi - gepäckliste - enter
> 
> ...


----------



## rigger (26. November 2013)




----------



## ricobra50 (26. November 2013)

kleine runde chrisxrossi


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. November 2013)

Thomas   kleine rund mit Chris...haha


----------



## rigger (26. November 2013)

Btw wie siehts denn dieses Jahr mit nem Jahresabschluss beim ibb on ice aus, mit essen vorher....


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2013)

och die runde war schon sehr schön 

nicht das, was man sonst unter einer "crisxossirunde" kennt....


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2013)

jau ,,  die tour war klasse,,,in ein paar wochen haben sich bestimmt  auch fast alle erholt und können langsam wieder mit dem biken anfangen..
mein arzt meinte das ein herzklappen abriss heute keine grosse sache mehr wäre..
zuerst war ich mir nicht sicher ob der typ auf dem canyon es ernst meinte mit dem spruch  "tötet mich ich halte euch nur auf " dann sah ich seinen erlösenden blick...

nee,,war toll...


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> zuerst war ich mir nicht sicher ob der typ auf dem canyon es ernst meinte mit dem spruch.....




Canyon Fahrer halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. November 2013)

Liebe Teutos, schön, dass ihr alle noch lebt! Könnt ihr uns vielleicht einen Tipp geben:

Wir benötigen für nächstes Jahr Biketransportkoffer. Es ginge die Low Budget Lösung mit Karton vom Rose usw. Ist aber eher so..., naja. Ein Regen und die Dinger werden weich.
Kennt ihr eine Verleihstation für so Evoc Bike Travel Koffer oder besitzt jemand von euch so ein Dingen und möchte uns den (gegen eine Vergütung natürlich in angemessenem Rahmen) für die Zeit borgen? 

Schönen Abend noch und Grüße ausm Tal!
Karsten


----------



## Ketta (27. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Wir benötigen für nächstes Jahr Biketransportkoffer.
> Karsten



Biketransportkoffer? leiht euch möglichst große, dann passen schlabber und ich auch noch rein , wir wollten immer schon nach 

WHISTLER, dafür sind die doch, oder? jetzt ist es raus...


----------



## brcrew (27. November 2013)

Whistler!? ...ich will auch noch rein in den koffer!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. November 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> Biketransportkoffer? leiht euch möglichst große, dann passen schlabber und ich auch noch rein , wir wollten immer schon nach
> 
> WHISTLER, dafür sind die doch, oder? jetzt ist es raus...




Was ist Whistler? Wrestling? Wrangler

Ach, du meinst diesen Ort wo man gut Ski fahren kann?

PS: Gute Besserung weiterhin, hat der Schlabber doch bestimmt ausgerichtet, oder?





brcrew schrieb:


> Whistler!? ...ich will auch noch rein in den koffer!



Also: Ihr kümmert euch um riesige Koffer und wir packen euch mit rein  OK?


----------



## Dämon__ (27. November 2013)

wer da rüber fährt der macht nix in den Koffer, bringt in aber wider gut gefüllt mit


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (27. November 2013)

Grad ne kleine Runde durch den Steinbruch gemacht ..... total im arsch, alles voller schlamm und glücklich xD xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2013)

nightride am freitag????? so gegen 5 los???


----------



## scott-bussi (27. November 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> nightride am freitag????? so gegen 5 los???




Falls ich bis dahin wieder fit sein sollte, ja.
(Schei... Erkältung!!)


----------



## Chefkocher (27. November 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Falls ich bis dahin wieder fit sein sollte, ja.
> (Schei... Erkältung!!)



Die Schei...Erkältung habt ihr euch wohl alle in Georgsmarienhütter Heights eingefangen, was? Dat Mariele liegt auch schon den zweiten Tag flach!

Ich hab wohl noch Glück gehabt, kommen gerade vom biken aus dem dunklen und heute sehr nassen dörenberger Busch zurück. Allerdings hätte bei dem
Hochnebel selbst ein Feuerzeug am Lenker gereicht...The Fog - Trail des Grauens....*schlotter*

Gute Besserung allen Rotznasen! Bis zum Wochenende seid ihr alle wieder fit...dann geht weiter!


----------



## scott-bussi (27. November 2013)

Die Georgsmarienhütter Heights haben wohl ihre Opfer gefordert.
Alle, die besonders schnell waren, sich nicht geschont haben, sind erkältet?
So ist das, das Schicksal der Sieger

Gute Besserung Mary!!


----------



## imfluss (27. November 2013)

Wir sind vorraussichtlich auch an einem Tag wieder im Hüggel und/oder Dörenberg unterwegs. Allen auf dem Weg der Besserung noch meine Genesungswünsche.
TB ich hab 2 neue Abfahrten die ich Dir zeige wenn Du mir Deine Entdeckung zeigst. Das ist doch nen guter Deal findest Du nicht ?


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (27. November 2013)

Ich bräuchte da nochmal son par tips :-D 
Mein lieber papa will mir ne Brille zum biken schenken und fragt was man da so nimmt? (Seine Frau is Optikerin die kommen wohl an alles dran) 
Also was tragt ihr denn so für welche?


----------



## scott-bussi (27. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Seine Frau is Optikerin die kommen wohl an alles dran)
> Also was tragt ihr denn so für welche?



Also ich nehme dann eine Ookli oder so eine Google.

Ne in ernst, auf jeden Fall mit Helm zusammen ausprobieren, damit das zusammen paßt. Sollte beschlagfrei sein und die Gläser dürfen nicht verzerren. Ich habe am liebsten klare ungefärbte Gläser. Damit kann man auch im dunklen oder wenn es dunkler ist fahren. Idealerweise mit Wechselgläsern, dann kann man auf getönte oder helle Gläser wechseln, je nach Wetter.
Ansonsten geschmacksache, solange sie gut paßt.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (27. November 2013)

Du kannst gerne bei Optik Dräger in Tecklenburg vorbei schauen scott und dir da von mir aus fünf Brillen kaufen xD aber nehmen kann man sich die da nich xP außer natürlich man ist ich xD


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte da nochmal son par tips :-D
> Mein lieber papa will mir ne Brille zum biken schenken und fragt was man da so nimmt? (Seine Frau is Optikerin die kommen wohl an alles dran)
> Also was tragt ihr denn so für welche?



Ich geb aus der Ferne mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich hatte bis dato immer so günstig Brillen ala Rose Eigenmarke für 30 Euro. Ich mag auch wie Scottie klare Gläser.
Jetzt konnte eine Oakley (UVP willste garnicht wissen...) für nen Fuffi abstauben und muss sagen: Scheiss egal! Klar kannste da nen Knoten in die Bügel machen und die brechen nicht aber wer braucht das?
Passen muss das Teil und einem gefallen. Also: Mit Helm testen und vielleicht noch mit Kopftuch/Helmmütze für den Winter und dann entscheiden. Ich hatte in meinem Bikeleben bisher so fünf Brillen und auch das UVP Sündteure Modell ist nicht besser als die günstigen.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (27. November 2013)

Ahh danke das war das was ich hören wollte ;-) weil ne oakley is auch im Einkauf fur n Optiker nich grad günstig. ... 

Jaa und das aussehen is auch noch sone sache...  ich will ja nich aussehen wie puck die scheißhausfliege mit dem Ding auf ne xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (28. November 2013)

Ich habe mir ne vier Euro Brille von Tchibo geholt, mit drei paar Wechselgläsern.
Da merkt man allerdings den Preis schon, sie verzerrt das Blickfeld ein wenig und beschlägt relativ schnell. Vor Wind, Dreck und Ästen schützt sie dennoch bestens, also immer noch besser als ohne Brille zu fahren.


----------



## peterpwn (28. November 2013)

17 EUR uvex von amazon. tiptop


----------



## spirit12one (28. November 2013)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema Brillen sind ;-)) ich bin Brillen träger und mich nervt es ein wenig die google ;-)  und die normale Brille ! Hat da wer ein Tipp ? Kontaktlinsen oder ne Alternative ?


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (28. November 2013)

Ich weis von meinem pa dass es extra Brillen zum über ziehen über die normale brille gibt... hab das allerdings noch nie ausprobiert....


----------



## spirit12one (28. November 2013)

Gehört habe ich das auch schon mal. Ist mal wer mit Kontaktlinsen gefahren ? Das währe glaub ich die günstige Variante ! Wen die nicht raus fliegen oder verrutschen oder sowas .


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2013)

jau mumpitz,,nehme auf jeden fall eine brille ohne kit,,der kann nÃ¤mlich schon mal rausfliegen wenn du in die geheimnisse der teutonischen  holy trails eingeweiht wirst,, von addidas gibt es zb.eine radbrille ohne kit die alles kann ,, mit wechselglÃ¤sern,, die uvp. liegt allerdings bei ca.230â¬,,,aber wenn alles kacke ist dann einfach die rosa glÃ¤ser rein und los geht es...das muss papa eine glÃ¼ckliche tochter schon wert sein..
 @imfluss
ich gehe auf den deal ein


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2013)

update:::
die brille gibt es im augenblick online fÃ¼r ca. 130â¬ zu kaufen,,,dann kann der ek. nicht allzu hoch liegen..
eine sehbrille lÃ¤sst sich Ã¼brigens auch darunter tragen..


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2013)

im wald würd ich wg. ästen und so weiter nie ohne brille fahren
ich muss seit ein paar jahren eine brille mit optischen gläsern tragen,
hab mir zum radfahren gleich eine "sportbrille" 
aus entsprechendem material und vor allem ohne rand 
dazu geholt - das funktioniert alles super.

problem ist für mich immer kalter fahrtwind und da hilft wohl nur ne goggle
oder langsam fahren
bislang bin ich immer langsam gefahren,
aber ich hab beschlossen, das zu ändern
wegen schlabber 

zwei aus meiner familie tragen eine goggle über der brille 
mit ihren optischen gläsern, das geht bei einigen gogglemodellen, 
die sogar ziemlich günstig sind und nich ganz so kacke aussehen,
obwohl bei goggle fehlt mir eigentlich immer nur noch der schnorchel,
aber wenn´s hilft

schlabber zieh dich warm an
ein wollpullöverchen und eine platzangstjacke reichen nicht


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2013)

wegen meiner sehr empfindsamen und bei schnellen fahrten
sehr schnell heulenden augen, guck ich mir ja lieber videos mit schneller radfahrerei an

hab ich mal nach schnellem radfahren in "whistler" (oder bc im allgemeinen) geguckt,
aber nix gefunden. warum fliegt man da hin?
hat jemand mal ein wislervideo für mich, zur not setz ich dafür auch eine goggle auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (28. November 2013)

Ich bin auch Brillenträger. Beim Biken komme ich mit meiner normalen absolut nicht klar. Zu zugig, zu kleines Sichtfeld, sitzt zu tief ...

Deshalb trage ich beim Sport seit Jahren nur noch Kontaktlinsen. Die beschlagen nicht, haben keinen störenden Rand und sind optisch besser.
Man kann zwischen verschiedenen Brillen wechseln und muß keine Spezialbrille mit optischen Gläsern oder einem Klip dafür kaufen. (hatte ich auch probiert, war mir aber zu schwer und ich habe immer Kopfschmerzen bekommen)
Kontaktlinsen bestelle ich mir im Netz für kleines Geld. Monatslinsen, die ich immer ewig lange nutze, da ich sie nur zum Sport trage.


----------



## Ketta (28. November 2013)

schön, dass wir jetzt alle wissen, wer wo wann wie welche brille mit welchen gläsern oder linsen trägt 

tb, welche brille trägst du und welche klamotten dazu? 

von schlabber soll ich sagen, er benutzt am meisten die klobrille


----------



## scott-bussi (28. November 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> von schlabber soll ich sagen, er benutzt am meisten die klobrille





Das habe ich schon immer geahnt!
Manchmal  greift er auch mitten hindurch, direkt ins Klo.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> tb, welche brille trägst du und welche klamotten dazu?



also ich trage keine brille,,,ich müßte eigentlich,,, aber leider gibt es keine die zu meinem schönen gesicht passt..außerdem bin ich froh nicht alles zu sehen was so um mich geschieht...ein wenig danke ich sogar  meiner gegenläufigen negativen hornhautverkrümmung,,,dadurch
sehen die steilen abfahrten im teuto alle total pussy aus..das ist doch total positiv..
bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich in zukunft mit einer brille nicht auch immer  so kurzsichtig handeln würde wie bisher..
ein wenig fühle ich mich sogar als grauer star,,durch das überanstrengen der augen habe ich ständig lichtblitze vor augen und komme mir vor wie chuck norris auf der landesgartenschau...
klamotten technisch trage ich immer schwarz wie du weißt,,nicht aus trauer,,,bin auch farbenblind..
wer hilfe braucht::



*Kurzsichtigkeit*
*Hornhautverkrümmung*
*Grauer Star*
*Lichtblitze*



ps.
grüß den schlabber und wünsche ihm gute besserung,,das ist im augenblick im umlauf..


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. November 2013)

Hey Leute ....WICHTIG.... Verkaufe meine Durolux TAD 140-180 Taperd 190mm Schaft
2013 Modell für euch die hier im Tread sind für 250Euro VHB.

Fals jemand intresse hat melden


----------



## rigger (28. November 2013)

Gibt ne Pike fürs icb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> gut, dass es smartphones gibt...
> ihr habt´s gut, ihr könnt euch über radfahrerprobleme unterhalten.
> ich benutze derzeit am meisten die klobrille
> kann jemand dazu was sagen?
> gesendet von meinem klo



oh je armer schlabber
du wirst doch nicht krank sein?
vielleicht nur ein ernährungsproblem? 
zu viel von diesen energieriegeln genommen?
aber ich sag dir eins: die ersetzen kein training!
tja klobrillen..
leidiges thema und oft viel zu kalt

holzklobrillen sind cool, weil schön warm,
also zumindest wärmer als plastik
aber wenn man lang genug drauf sitzt,
werden auch plastikklobrillen warm

bedeutsamer finde ich das verwendete papier
nimm das besser nich, sondern
das hier http://www.zuhause.de/dusch-wc-nie-wieder-wundes-hinterteil-durch-raues-klopapier/id_46534420/index


gut, dass es smartphones gibt

sei tapfer


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2013)

armer schlabber,,,da wird über monate trainiert,,,und dann das,,,,eine kalte  klobrille in kombination mit dem  falschen powerriegel  und alles ist vorbei...keine chance mehr gralshüter zu bleiben..nicht mehr aufzuholen in dieser phase..schade..
sogar ketta wurde heute bei blumen meyer gesehen und hat einen kaktus gekauft...für euer regal...
seit der meldung wurde kein teutone mehr an den örtlichen trinkhallen angetroffen und cannabis karl meldet umsatzrückgänge von über 40%..
haben alle keine zeit mehr zum saufen und kiffen,,,sind alle im wald ,,, sie glauben wieder an sich,,,wieder an den sieg...hasta la vista ,,,,,baby..


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2013)

korrektur vom obigen text::

der fb wurde gerade völlig stoned  von der drogenfahndung nach hause gebracht..
das 7 mal in diesem monat...glückwunsch fb...neuer heimrekord..


----------



## scott-bussi (28. November 2013)

Oh je, armer Schlabber, tut mir leid, daß du so eine innige Beziehung zu deinem Klo hast. Das aber auch ausgerechnet DU die Nußecke mit dem Rizinus... erwischt hast, das muß echt Zufall sein!!

Gute Besserung! Oder bis zum 22.12. sitzen bleiben!


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2013)

oh shit
(oh sorry. das is mir jetzt nur so rausgerutscht)

mensch schlabber du hast es echt gut

viel feind viel ehr´!

ich beneide dich!


ach ja:
bleib tapfer
kopf hoch
wird schon wieder
und wenn du bei diesem einen rennen, 
dessen namen und datum man nicht nennen 
darf
unpässlich wärest
fänd ich das echt schade, denn scotti und ich, wir wollen dir
sowas von...

du hast es echt gut
verstehse?!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. November 2013)

Ey das is hier so ein Blödlaber Thread geworden....LOL


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2013)

wieso geworden ???
ok,,,frage zur lenkerbreite,nehme ich besser 780mm mit 1,8 rise oder 777mm mit 1,6 rise bei einem sitzwinkel von 65° ???
was sagt ihr zur politischen entwicklung in china ??? was haben die mit ihren gefälschten exportzahlen vor ???

nee ok,,,ghostrider bring uns wieder auf den richtigen weg....bitte...du hast das wort..


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. November 2013)

Is OK ich schaue einfach nicht mehr rein.Bei wichtigen Sachen bekommt ja auch jeder nee PN.Allso Auf wiedersehen Oberpoetischer Teuto Thread


----------



## rigger (28. November 2013)

Ach Pascal ich les mir das meiste hier auch nicht mehr durch... 


... ich glaub die haben zu viel zeit...


----------



## scott-bussi (28. November 2013)

Ich wünsche dir nicht alle möglichen Gaben.

Ich wünsche dir nur, was die meisten nicht haben:

Ich wünsche dir Zeit, dich zu freun und zu lachen,

und wenn du sie nützt, kannst du etwas draus machen.

Ich wünsche dir Zeit für dein Tun und dein Denken,

nicht nur für dich selbst, sondern auch zum Verschenken.

Ich wünsche dir Zeit  nicht zum Hasten und Rennen,

sondern die Zeit zum Zufriedenseinkönnen.

Ich wünsche dir Zeit  nicht nur so zum Vertreiben.

Ich wünsche, sie möge dir übrigbleiben

als Zeit für das Staunen und Zeit für Vertraun,

anstatt nach der Zeit auf der Uhr nur zu schaun.

Ich wünsche dir Zeit, nach den Sternen zu greifen,

und die Zeit um zu wachsen, das heißt um zu reifen.

Ich wünsche dir Zeit, neu zu hoffen, zu lieben.

Es hat keinen Sinn, diese Zeit zu verschieben.

Ich wünsche dir Zeit, zu dir selber zu finden,

jeden Tag, jede Stunde als Glück zu empfinden.

Ich wünsche dir Zeit, auch um Schuld zu vergeben.

Ich wünsche dir: Zeit zu haben zum Leben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. November 2013)




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Ach Pascal ich les mir das meiste hier auch nicht mehr durch...
> 
> 
> ... ich glaub die haben zu viel zeit...



tja rigger,,,dass ist natürlich  ein herber verlust,, nutzt du denn  die chance alles hier auf dein niveau zu bringen ???zeit hast auch du  genug,,wenn ich sehe das es im ganzen ibc eigentlich kein thema gibt in  dem du nicht deinen beitrag geleistet hast..
vielleicht werden dann aus den 700.000 hits sehr schnell 7.oooooo,,

komm rigger..ende mit niveaulimbo


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. November 2013)




----------



## scott-bussi (28. November 2013)




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. November 2013)

hast du dafür einen waffenschein ghostrider ???
mit helm siehst du irgendwie anders aus..


----------



## kleinOtze (28. November 2013)

Kann mal jemand scottis Gedicht sinngemäß zusammenfassen? Zu viel Text...


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. November 2013)

Hm, ich habe da ein paar mal Zeit gelesen. Damit wirds wohl was zu tun haben 
Vielleicht Werbung für Swatch...

Hier mal irgendwas mit Niveau: (dafür aber auch langweilig)
http://www.art-magazin.de/kunstmarkt/38166/brafa_antiquitaeten_und_kunstmesse_bruessel


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2013)

upps
wasn hier los?
ich dacht ich wär allein mitm tb und dem scotti
aber pascal du has natürlich recht

ich hör dann jezz mal auf mit dem vielen schreiben


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2013)

was geht denn hier... wird zeit das es zum Showdown kommt...drehen alle durch hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (28. November 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>


Zwei Männer ein Gedanke, ein Vorhaben!!!! Pascal wußte garnicht wie Du Tickst!!!


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2013)

es lebt.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. November 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> upps
> wasn hier los?
> ich dacht ich wär allein mitm tb und dem scotti
> aber pascal du has natürlich recht
> ...



echt jetzt ??? könnte es nicht reichen die mitlesepflicht aufzuheben ??
nee ???
platz schaffen für höhere geistige ergüsse ???
ok!!
hier noch eine pn von dieser woche ::

_Ja alles gut, lese immer mal bei euch mit, und komme aus dem Lachen  echt nicht raus, so was gibt es im Forum nicht ein zweites mal! Wünsche  euch viel spaß beim Teutorace!!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_eine träne fließt über meine wange,,direkt in meinen intel 455mhz prozessor und d&%"$%%U&UZTR%T$%%%%/I//(=(/&%$$


----------



## Ketta (29. November 2013)

bitte bitte bitte schreibt *alle* weiter wie bisher 
ich freu mich jeden tag drauf!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. November 2013)

ok ! bin dabei !
 @jojo
entäusche mich bitte nicht und sage das dich die meinung anderer interessiert !


----------



## schlabberkette (29. November 2013)

ich freue mich für euch dass ihr neue hoffnung schöpft und neue kräfte fürs teutorace mobilisiert
nur weil ich hin und wieder eine klobrille benutze

mmhh..... ich sollte mentaltrainer werden.....

aber wiegt euch nicht in sicherheit
ketta hat noch keine kaktüsen für's regal besorgt....das gibt selbst mir hoffnung!!


ps:
ohne dieses teutonische forum wäre jeder schaiztag ein schaiztag!!
selten so gelacht wie gestern, danke!!


gesendet von meinem klophone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2013)

morgen um 15.00 geht ne runde durch den teuto..lampe nicht vergessen...der schlabber kommt auch und stellt sein können und seine Fitness unter beweis aumen:


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. November 2013)

stille,,,eine schreiende stille,,,so war es gewollt,,

*einige unbewaffnete haben mit ihren stumpfen schwertern den erfolgreichsten thread in der deutschen mtb-szene hingerichtet.
*
wird das morgen in der bikebravo stehen ???
oder wird er in aller stille beigesetzt ???


 ein licht,und es ist keine grablampe,,sondern eine lampe am helm,,morgen 15°°,,,
sollte ich auf der heutigen weihnachtsfeier nicht vor dem thread sterben bin ich dabei,,ein licht,,,schön...


----------



## Chefkocher (29. November 2013)

15:00 Uhr?...da ist ja nur noch Stündchen hell..oh nööö...am Wochenende verlangt mein Bikerherz nach Tageslicht...die werktäglichen Nightrides in dieser trüben Jahreszeit haben meinen Bedarf nach Finsternis bereits gestillt....euch strahlenden Ritter des teutonischen Forstes dennoch reichlich Spass !!!

Aber vielleicht geht ja auch noch was am Sonntag vormittag/mittag mit ner vorweihnachtlichen Adventsradelei ?


----------



## imfluss (29. November 2013)

@Chefkocher  
Hätte auf jedenfall Bock auf Ballern bei Euch. Letztes WE habt Ihr ja aus Zeitgründen ein paar schöne Abfahrten im Hüggel auslassen müssen. Nachholen ?


----------



## rigger (29. November 2013)

Ich werd am we mal hier zuhause mit otze die trails befahren wenn wir wieder fit sind, danach bekommt mein bike ne neue farbe...


----------



## enduro pro (29. November 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> 15:00 Uhr?...da ist ja nur noch Stündchen hell..oh nööö...



man kann halt nicht alles haben


----------



## schlabberkette (30. November 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ...der schlabber kommt auch und stellt sein können und seine Fitness unter beweis


weder können noch fitness sind vorhanden
1x pro woche biken muss reichen
die antrainierten fettreserven brauche ich unbedingt am 21sten für den überlebenskampf! bloß nix unnötig vorher schon verbrennen! schnell noch zwei stücke donauwelle und ein liter cola zum frühstück...lecker...

enduro
heute bitte nur flache singletrails auf der straße...du weißt warum..


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2013)

schlabber, ich passe schon auf das dein wahres fitnesslevel "geheim" bleibt


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. November 2013)

super rigger,,hätte ich dir nicht zugetraut,,so sieht anspruch aus..



rigger schrieb:


> Ich werd am we mal hier zuhause mit otze die trails befahren wenn wir wieder fit sind, danach bekommt mein bike ne neue farbe...





der verfasser dieser zeilen spielt mit seinem leser,,er bestimmt was er zu welcher zeit preisgeben will..zunächst ein text der auf ein schlichtes gemüt hinweisen soll...das" wieder fit " ist eine versteckte botschaft auf ein ereignis das am vortag statt gefunden hat.das kann der konsum von alkohol gewesen sein oder eine paramilitärische kleinbürgerliche tätigkeit wie zb. auf eine pappkarte zu schießen.
er findet aber trotz seiner sehr knappen zeit immer wieder eine möglichkeit  zum ausdauertraining auf seinem arbeitsgerät das er seit dem kauf nicht leiden mochte,,dafür aber ein paar euro sparen konnte...

fazit : er überlässt es jedem seiner leser selber ob er lachen oder weinen soll...ein meister seines faches..insgesamt sehr lesenswert

und das alles in den paar zeilen,,,hammer..
so rigger,,dass war mein erster und letzter kommentar zu deinen beiträgen ,,eigentlich wollte ich nicht,,mußte aber..


----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2013)

endlich steigt das Niveau wieder
kein palaber mehr, sondern klares analytisches denken
Charaktere werden gnadenlos offen gelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Charaktere werden gnadenlos offen gelegt





das war die softe version,,,wollte dem rigger nicht weh tun...


----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2013)

klar, lass den rigger erst mal farbe bekennen


----------



## rigger (30. November 2013)




----------



## brcrew (30. November 2013)

drölf mal besser als vorher! sieht super aus!!!


----------



## rigger (30. November 2013)

Ja mal schauen wies hält, hab ja noch ne dose zum nachsprühen.... 
Schwarz glänzende de als kommen noch.


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. November 2013)

Holst du die alte Farbe immer runter, oder ist Rahmen jetzt schon ein Pfund schwerer?


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. November 2013)

Hey, Nils das sind bei Dir doch ganz klar Winterdeppression, wieso denn Schwarz und warum mit Sprühdose also meiner Meinung haste damit den Rahmen absolut verhunzt!!! Ach ja wegen denn Deppressionen Du schießt hoffentlich nur mit Luftgewehr, oder!!!!


----------



## rigger (30. November 2013)

Den plastidip kann man ohne Probleme wie eine autofolie runterziehen....

Das weiß ist noch drunter.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (30. November 2013)

Ja plastidip is ne feine sache! Wir haben unseren corrado g 60 damit aufgehübscht.... aber mit ner sprühpistole
Damit kannste so ziemlich alles "lackieren"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. November 2013)

Rigger, du wolltest Farbe?! Jetzt nimmst du schwarz???


----------



## rigger (30. November 2013)

Ist doch nur zum testen mit dem plastidip....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. November 2013)

Ich sag das nur, weil ich mit anderem gerechnet hätte. Läßt sich das Zeug gut verarbeiten? Was kostet denn so ne Dose?


----------



## rigger (30. November 2013)

15â¬ kostet die dose, einfach aufsprÃ¼hen, musst du worher nur reinigen und entfetten...


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. November 2013)

Hm, bin ja sonst ein Fan von allem in schwarz, aber so siehts finde ich langweilig aus. Willste deine schwarze Totem gegen meine weiße tauschen?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. November 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> 15 kostet die dose, einfach aufsprühen, musst du worher nur reinigen und entfetten...



Okay! Danke dir. Was ist denn dein Fazit? Taugt das Zeugs was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2013)

morgen früh jemand lust auf ne tour?


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (30. November 2013)

ne wiedereinsteiger-sonntagstour?^^  :-D


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. November 2013)

vielleicht habt ihr auch glück und trefft morgen ebenfalls den teutonischen champion beim training .. 
fester händedruck,,furchtloser blick,,kein zittern in der stimme,,der körper wie aus stein gemeißelt,,,,bereit zu töten..ein gegner wie man ihn sich nur wünschen kann.

für die jungs die evtl. noch mit nach ösiland wollten,,,wir haben die ganze hütte gebucht,,
aber alle plätze sind bereits vergeben..zu spät.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (30. November 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> morgen früh jemand lust auf ne tour?




wo und wann und wie? und darf ich auch mit?


----------



## scott-bussi (30. November 2013)

Wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist, (herum memm) würde ich auch fahren.


----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2013)

das wetter, na ja morgen ist doch 1. Advent, dafür scheint es doch relativ mild zu werden
11:00 Parkplatz Bocketal? oder lieber Dörenther Klippen?


----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> wo und wann und wie? und darf ich auch mit?


na klar, bist herzlich willkommen
und mit gemütlichem tempo habe ich auch kein Problem.
welcher Treffpunkt ist denn für dich besser?


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (30. November 2013)

also mir wäre dörenther klippen lieber! ich muss ja da erst noch hinbiken xD und die klippen sind nich so weit für mich :-D


----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2013)

ok, dann dörenther klippen, 11:00 ok?
bei regen fahre ich nicht


----------



## scott-bussi (30. November 2013)

Dann las uns morgen mal Posten ob gefahren wird oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (30. November 2013)

Wir wissen's noch nicht genau. Da Mary aber noch ch immer ein wenig kränkelt, werden wir wohl eher hier bei uns im Dörenberg/Hüggel fahren. Dann kann sie  wenn es nicht mehr geht, schnell abbrechen und zurüclradeln. Vielleicht klappt's ja auch noch mit den Klippen...müssen wir morgen mal sehen ;-)


----------



## imfluss (30. November 2013)

Wir wollen morgen den Hüggel erfahren. 12.30h am Jägerberg und dann gib dem Affen Zucker. @diddie40 Schaut euch nochmal die "neuen" Trails an, da sind nun einige Bodenwellen drin


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (30. November 2013)

ok ... ja auf regen hab ich auch kein bock... grad die letzte erkältung überstanden^^ und sonst jaa 11:00 und wo trefft ihr euch da so? unten am parkplatz oder wo?


----------



## scott-bussi (30. November 2013)

Am Parkplatz, meistens oben, wo der Parkplatz breiter wird.
Wenn du da so ältere Herren im gesetzten Alter mit leichtem (öhmmm) Bauch Ansatz, aber voll motiviert siehst, ja dann sind das Diddi und TB! Ich natürlich sehe ganz anders aus! ;-)


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (30. November 2013)

naja selbst wenn ich euch nich erkenne.... ich bin nicht zu übersehen xD jung, hübsch, dynamisch, einfach nicht zu übersehen ;-) ruft einfach wenn ihr mich seht... auf komplimente reagiere ich meistens xP


----------



## scott-bussi (30. November 2013)

Hey genau wie ich, jung, hübsch, dynamisch..

naja, o.k., 

eigentlich 

ääähhhmmm

lassen wir das


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2013)

wenn wetter paßt bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (30. November 2013)

jaa ;-) vllt hast du recht scott.... spätestens wenns bergauf geht seh ich mit meiner kaum vorhandenen kondition wahrscheinlich auch nich mehr soo dynamisch aus.... keuch keuch^^


naja...  ich freu mich schon mal n par von euch kennen zu lernen! is ja immer ziemlich witzig hier :-D und ich denk ich werd euch wohl finden!


----------



## scott-bussi (30. November 2013)

Genau!
Fit sind wir auch nicht.
Eher fett.
*Aber wir haben Spaß!*

meistens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2013)

ich bin nicht fett......nur so am rande... aber fit


----------



## scott-bussi (30. November 2013)

Ich ja auch nicht.
Ich meinte ja die anderen.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (30. November 2013)

was seid ihr wieder freundlich zueinander^^ 
ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen...fett bin ich nich aber leider auch nich fit ;-)


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2013)

wir werden sehen.....


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Dezember 2013)

näää watt hääärlisch heute
halbnightride in den teutomountains mit enduro
fast alles dabei, regen, dunst, sonne, nasses laub, grandiose panorama ausblicke, rutschige wurzeln, spätherbst deluxe!!!
aber irgendwie wollte sich mein altes ritzelpaket heute nicht mit der neuen kette vertragen, bergauf war echt schaize...
sollte ich über nacht noch spontan nen kompatibles ritzelpaket im keller finden wäre ich morgen evtl auch dabei....

nur eins hat mich heute ein wenig verunsichert
wir haben den teutonenraceveranstalter heute durch den wald huschen sehen
vermutlich auf der suche nach neuen gemeinheiten für den tag der tage
er hatte dabei so´n diabolischen blick drauf
gleichzeitig lächelte er einen mit der sarkastischen vorfreude eines umbarmherzigen an...
irgendwie schaurig.....
uuuaaaaahhhhhhh.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2013)

jau schlabber,,mist,,,ich dachte ich hätte mein pokerface drauf....*kacke*..äähh.,,nein..*das es nicht so war  bedauer ich in tiefster form* ,, so,,wegen dem anspruch,,,puuuhh,,nochmal die kurve bekommen,,,könnte ja sein das,,,ach lassen wir das...
du liegst aber total falsch...das rennen findet in einem ganz anderen teil von teutonien statt...ehrlich...uuaahh..

start bei enduro

rätsel :
drei straßen musst du queren,, vier brücken musst du fahren,,am höchsten punkt kannst du ruhen,,stage 2 liegt dir zu füssen..uuaahhh

wenn wir glück haben  gibt es auf der after race party noch ein geiles konzert von einem teilnehmer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2013)

habe bei you tube was entdeckt von ihm
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoTQ92rqnB0"]PANI + ZINK BAND  - LIVE DVD - YouTube[/nomedia]
der fährt auch mit nach saalbach ,, jeden abend live musik...käh wat schön..


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich liebe Rätsel.... die sind so `ungelöst`


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Dezember 2013)

Optimales Bikewetter in Teutonien!
Die Sonne lacht, 
die Teutonen auch.
Ab inn Keller, Kette ölen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2013)

viel spaß,,,ihr habt noch was vom leben,,purer luxus bei dem wetter zu biken,,,bin gespannt ob der enduro das rätsel löst,,


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja das wetter is doch echt mal fett!! Ich hab nur ein Problem^^ ich kann meinen linken Handschuh nich finden :-/


----------



## diddie40 (1. Dezember 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> aber irgendwie wollte sich mein altes ritzelpaket heute nicht mit der neuen kette vertragen, bergauf war echt schaize...
> sollte ich über nacht noch spontan nen kompatibles ritzelpaket im keller finden wäre ich morgen evtl auch dabei....
> 
> ...




solltest nach ner alten kette für dein altes ritzelpaket suchen


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2013)

mumpitz kommt...

spieglein spieglein an der wand,,wer ist der schönste biker im teutonen land ???
werden sich gerade zu diesem zeitpunkt solche fragen in der ein oder anderen ecke von teutonia gestellt ?? das etwas knappe bikeshirt gegen das weite getauscht ?? überlegt ob der nierengurt aus der kawasaki 350er zeit noch als bauchweggürtel missbraucht werden kann ?? vergesst nicht das regelmässige atmen...ich bin so neidisch..merkt man das ???


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Dezember 2013)

Hmmmmnnmmmpffff.
einatmen...
nnnmmmaaauaaaghh.
ausatmen...

paßt!

Wieso TB, wie meinst du das???


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2013)

wie die kleinen kinder zu weihnachten  es gibt nur heut 'keine geschenke'


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> mumpitz kommt...
> 
> spieglein spieglein an der wand,,wer ist der schönste biker im teutonen land ???
> werden sich gerade zu diesem zeitpunkt solche fragen in der ein oder anderen ecke von teutonia gestellt ??




TB, was du von uns denkst??
Du weißt genau, daß es um diese Zeit um ganz andere Dinge gehen muß!
Hormone werden nicht für alberne Gockelspiele gebraucht sondern für den Muskelaufbau, alle denken nur an das eine, alle Gedanken sind auf ein Ziel fixiert,


*Teutonenrace 2013!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (1. Dezember 2013)

Es is doch nich wahr ey...... ich finde diesen mistigen zweiten Handschuh nicht............ :-/ man man man


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2013)

trainiert schön hart,,,denn,,der schmerz vergeht,,ruhm bleibt für immer..


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Dezember 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Es is doch nich wahr ey...... ich finde diesen mistigen zweiten Handschuh nicht............ :-/ man man man




Handschuhe werden überbewertet!
Zur Not schnell einen neuen häkeln.
Oder ohne fahren.
Schmerz vergeht, Ruhm bleibt für immer - oder so ähnlich.


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Es is doch nich wahr ey...... ich finde diesen mistigen zweiten Handschuh nicht............ :-/ man man man



kann dir ein paar Handschuhe leihen wenn nötig....bringe ich gleich mit...


----------



## diddie40 (1. Dezember 2013)

da gibt es doch so ein märchen, mit dem fehlendn schuh, aber der Prinz hat sich ja schon gemeldet, bis gleich


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2013)

poc pooooc pooooooooc,,,kikeriki,,kikeriki,,,wer legt das schönste ei ???
käh wat schön,,,


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> da gibt es doch so ein märchen, mit dem fehlendn schuh, aber der Prinz hat sich ja schon gemeldet, bis gleich



laß mal diddie, das können andere erledigen  

wie war noch das wort dafür TB... ach ja " powergockeln"


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (1. Dezember 2013)

Ohhh danke enduro xD ich hab ehh die typische frauenkrankheit : kalte Hände^^


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2013)

kein Problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2013)

die jungs sind so heiß,,,einfach hand auflegen und vorsicht,,,nicht verbrennen...toook toook toooooook,,


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2013)

tb, der blanke neid spricht aus deinen worten 

der scotty macht das schon


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Dezember 2013)

Pssst Ketta,
hast du gehört?
Mumpitz kommt doch heute, was zieht man da an?
Die coole Troy Lee Combo in schwarz
oder locker, lässig in Platzangst (mit Bauchwegeffekt)
oder ... schei.. ich muß los ...


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2013)

Poncho scotty Poncho...der kaschiert am besten


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (1. Dezember 2013)

Omg..... hört auf damit mit..... ich seh aus wie n Papagei^^ meine alte Jacke in rot grau, alter helm in blau, schwarz graue hose und n grün graues rad...... xD


----------



## Totoxl (1. Dezember 2013)

Hier ist wieder was los, ich werde schön meine Heimat unsicher machen. Viel Spaß in Teutonien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (1. Dezember 2013)

jau
viel spass auf den trails!!


----------



## diddie40 (1. Dezember 2013)

hatten wir, war mal wieder ne nette lockere runde, meinst du doch auch, mumpitzz, oder?


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2013)

zumindest ist es für sie ein unvergesslicher wiedereinstieg in den mtb Sport gewesen 

ob sie noch mal wieder kommt


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (1. Dezember 2013)

Ohhh ja total locker, alles easy, top^^
Ne ich bin zwar im ar*** aber wahr wohl geil auch wenn ich morgen keinen Fuß aus dem bett kriegen werde^^


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Dezember 2013)

Ach locker bleiben,
meinste uns geht´s anders??
Nachdem du weg warst haben wir auch nur noch geschoben.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (1. Dezember 2013)

Jaa auf jeden fall komm ich wieder!!!!!! War doch wohl geil! XD  aber jetzt wartet mein Bettchen auf mich^^


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Dezember 2013)

für scotty
zur einstimmung auf deine endurorennen in 2014
hier siehst du ein paar trails von der enduroserie in treuchtlingen/deutschland
1:40 bis 3:10

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/334914/


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Eindrücke Schlabber, genau so war das heute im Teuto!

Wir waren etwas enttäuscht, der TB hat scheinbar alle Abfahrten für das Teutonenrace überarbeitet.
War alles total pussy! 
TB wir wollen mehr Anspruch!
Selbst Enduro war´s fast langweilig bergab.

Auch Mumpitz hat alles gegeben.

Sideflip in the Botanik with tapfer Aufstandig

Und Carina erst!!!

Frontflip over in the Hole, Barrelroll over the handlebar with landing over the Head on the helmet (puh, ich hoffe ich habe das so richtig beschrieben)

Du siehst, nichts besonderes, alles wie immer.

Oh ich will nicht vergessen von meinem Spezialmove next to the Abgrund zu erzählen, bevor andere das tun.
Laß dir aber keinen Bären aufbinden, war alles total kontrolliert und ganz easy!!!


----------



## Chefkocher (1. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Danke für die Eindrücke Schlabber, genau so war das heute im Teuto!
> 
> Wir waren etwas enttäuscht, der TB hat scheinbar alle Abfahrten für das Teutonenrace überarbeitet.
> War alles total pussy!
> ...



Vergessen: Karinas screaming in the dark, leading into the silence of death mit anschließend Searching for livesing with leaving the Bikes on the street with no end 

...schön gemütlich war's...fast besinnlich, meditativ..1. Advent eben


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wir waren etwas enttäuscht, der TB hat scheinbar alle Abfahrten für das Teutonenrace überarbeitet.
> War alles total pussy!
> TB wir wollen mehr Anspruch!
> !!!



dann wart ihr nicht auf den strecken des teutonen battle,, für jeden dem es heute schon zu hart war ,, bleib zuhause,, oder starte,,,aber jammer nicht ,,
.. nochmal ,,,und das ist kein spaß,, 2 von  den 4-5 stages sind kein spaß für leute die nur den livestyle des mtb - sports mögen..uuaahh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (1. Dezember 2013)

Zum Glück stehe ich nur auf den Deathstyle des MTB Sports!
Muahahaha, nach dieser mega Schlitterpartie am Hüggel heute macht mir nicht mehr Angst! Mein Geheimtipp fürs Race: Imfluss! Der ist einfach nicht aufzuhalten (es sei denn man sagt die Zauberworte)!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2013)

ok papa,,du weißt über was wir reden,,imfluss ist ein kandidat für das treppchen,,aber bei der streckenführung noch lange nicht dort wo er sein könnte,,,wenn die streckenführung nicht so wäre wie sie ist...uuaahh spare ich mir..


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (1. Dezember 2013)

Jaaa scott... mumpitzz hat alles gegeben. .... xD hat ja auch echt Spaß gemacht!  Und es hat mich mega motiviert ao viel wie möglich zu trainieren damit ihr bald nich mehr auf mich warten müsst ;-)


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Dezember 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Zum Glück stehe ich nur auf den Deathstyle des MTB Sports!



fürs rennen muss ich nur noch pedalen ans deathmopped schrauben
muhahahahahahahahaaaaaa...


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2013)

hat ein bisschen wenig  federweg,,aber sonst geil..
ein guter krieger kann mit jeder waffe kämpfen..


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2013)

ich hatte spaß heute.....


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. Dezember 2013)

Genau so was habe ich gemeint Schlabber! Ich seh schon, wir verstehen uns!

Da gehören noch Killernieten in den Reifen!


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Dezember 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Vergessen: Karinas screaming in the dark, leading into the silence of death mit anschließend Searching for livesing with leaving the Bikes on the street with no end



mal wieder typisch für die bad-i-castle-gang
wo ihr auftaucht ist vollalarm.......


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Dezember 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Da gehören noch Killernieten in den Reifen!



die blutroten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Dezember 2013)

Fürn jojo2:


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Dezember 2013)

wie ungewöhnlich
jojo ohne röckchen...aber sonst normal 


schulte69 schrieb:


> Fürn jojo2:


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2013)

der jojo, so kennt man ihn...

wen jemand die Woche biken gehen möchte, einfach melden...

ich habe noch urlaub


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hör dann jezz mal auf mit dem vielen schreiben



 @jojo2
so geht das nicht

ich weiß, du hast keine zeit zu schreiben
du bereitest dich intensiv auf das rennen der rennen vor
du machst liegestütze
übst schnelles radfahren
holst archaische kriegsbemalungen aus ganz alten zeiten raus 
animierst ketta dazu blumen/evtl. den kaktus für mein regal zu besorgen
lackierst dein rad in blutrot oder eitergelb
willst mir zusammen mit scotti beim rennnen sowas von.......auf die füße treten

das alles kann ich nachvollziehen und ist ja auch wichtig und notwendig
aber viel wichtiger ist das hier und jetzt
und hier fehlt jetzt etwas
komm zurück jojo!!!


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @jojo2
> so geht das nicht



zumindest ist das sauschwer
aber ich schaffe das!

lass dich durch meine momentane ruhe nich irritieren
es is nicht das, wonach es vielleicht aussieht
meine therapeutin weiß, was sie tut

  @schulte69
hammabild!


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Dezember 2013)

sei ehrlich,,,mentales training für das rennen,,,vorbereiten auf alles was da kommen möge..

geilomat..
jojo is back...schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (2. Dezember 2013)

Happy Birthday to Chefkocher!!!  Alles Gute wünschen dir die Ketten!


----------



## scott-bussi (2. Dezember 2013)

Jau, der Chefkocher hat Geburtstach!

Und der Toto auch!

Feiert schön und denkt an uns! Ihr hättet auch mit uns feiern können,
aber jetzt müßt ihr halt zu Hause alleine den Geburtstag verbringen.

Allet jute Jungs!


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Dezember 2013)

welcome back jojo 

...und natürlich auch die allerbesten glückwünsche von den ketten an den toto!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Dezember 2013)

boah ey,,woher wisst ihr sowas ???
greetings in die emsländischen lowlands und die osnabrücker highlands..



*verkaufe : niveauregulierung für dh + fr bikes , preis vhb
*


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2013)

Kann mich nur anschließen...alles gute zum Geburtstag ihr beiden..


Feiert schön und last euch reichlich beschenken


----------



## brcrew (2. Dezember 2013)

von mir auch glückwünsche in den berg und in die flachlandebene..


----------



## diddie40 (2. Dezember 2013)

feiert schön, Glückwunsch toto und Chefkocher


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> boah ey,,woher wisst ihr sowas ???



NSA, CIA, BND, FBI, Flurfunk, Teutonews..alle wissen das


----------



## Totoxl (2. Dezember 2013)

Schön das ihr an mich gedacht habt, da sage ich mal artig Danke. 
 @Chefkocher
natürlich auch alles Gute von mir zum Geburtstag.

Und woher das alle wissen TB? Schau nach drausen, die Götter lassen für ihre Helden immer die Sonne scheinen


----------



## Chefkocher (2. Dezember 2013)

Hey Toto....dann einfach mal so...quasi von Geburtstagskind zu Geburtstagskind  : 

Happy Birthday und alles Gute fürs neue Lebensjahr! Auf dein Wohl ! Prost!!

@alle anderen die hier dank NSA, CIA, BND, FBI, Flurfunk oder Teutonews an mich gedacht haben: VIELEN DANK für die Glückwünsche !!!!

  @_scotti_...und natürlich all die anderen :
stimmt...ohne Teutonen feiern ist öde!!
Vielleicht besteht ja am kommenden Wochenende die Möglichkeit nach dem Biken ein schönes Trail-Bräu-Jeburtstags-Bierchen zu schlürfen. Und wenn es dafür zu kalt ist, macht uns das Mariechen bestimmt nen warmes Kakäuchen ;-)

Grüße aus Bad I Castle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (2. Dezember 2013)

So is recht Chefkocher!

Obwohl ich darauf natürlich nicht heraus wollte!!


----------



## imfluss (2. Dezember 2013)

Für Toto und Chefkocher !


----------



## enduro pro (2. Dezember 2013)

biken in iburg??? cool, dann kann ich die neuen "flow's" ausführen 

"i HOPE the weather is good for the FLOW"


----------



## ricobra50 (2. Dezember 2013)

Für Toto und Chefkocher ! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## Trailgurke (2. Dezember 2013)

Alles Gute auch von mir...unbekannterweise!


----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2013)

Trailgurke schrieb:


> Alles Gute auch von mir...unbekannterweise!



ich kenn die
die sind cool!


auch von mir glückwünsche an euch beide!


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. Dezember 2013)

Mist, schon Zwölf durch...

Egal, auch von mir alles gute euch beiden!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Dezember 2013)

Und das wo doch morgen früh um 13:00 schon aufstehen mußt.
Ja ja als Student hat man es schon schwer!


----------



## Ketta (3. Dezember 2013)

Und heute ist die Mary dran: 
Alles Gute Mary! Feier schön und lass dich reich beschenken. Wir wünschen dir einen tollen Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. Dezember 2013)

Mensch Ketta,
was machst du schon soooo früh im Netz??

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Mary!!

Feiert schön, laß dir von deinem Männe schöne Sachen schenken und back schon mal reichlich Kuchen für das Wochenende!


----------



## diddie40 (3. Dezember 2013)

Mary, auch von mir haappyy birthday


----------



## rigger (3. Dezember 2013)

Happy Birthday Mary!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> Und heute ist die Mary dran:



boah 
da habt ihr euch ja nur knapp verpasst
und doch gefunden!
super
dann lass dich mal von deinem chefkocher und von denen an deinem arbeitsplatz schön feiern!


----------



## ricobra50 (3. Dezember 2013)

Happy Birthday Mary!


----------



## imfluss (3. Dezember 2013)

Juuuu Mary alles Gute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (3. Dezember 2013)

mary! alles liebe!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Dezember 2013)

Geht hier ja wie das plätzchenbacken....

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Mary....


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Und das wo doch morgen früh um 13:00 schon aufstehen mußt.
> Ja ja als Student hat man es schon schwer!



Pah, da spricht der Pure Neid aus dir! Ich leg mich jetzt schlafen, muss ja schon um 13:00 Uhr wieder aufstehen! 

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Mary!


----------



## Totoxl (3. Dezember 2013)

Mary von mir dann auch noch das beste zum Feste.


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. Dezember 2013)

Happy Birthday Mary!!!


----------



## sx2cruiser (3. Dezember 2013)

@ Toto & Chefkoch von mir alles Jute nachträglich zum Geburtstag 

@ Mary ,happy Birthday


----------



## rigger (3. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt mal mit decals...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Dezember 2013)

Sauber rigger! So sieht das doch schonmal besser aus. Wo haste denn den großen Aufkleber her?


----------



## rigger (3. Dezember 2013)

Von nem bekannten der Fahrzeuge usw. Beschriftet, 4 große und 4 kleine für 10


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Dezember 2013)

Cool!
Mach der die für jeden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (3. Dezember 2013)

Der macht bestimmt noch welche, welche Farbe?


----------



## ricobra50 (3. Dezember 2013)

Rigger -Sehr schön ist es geworden!!


----------



## kleinOtze (3. Dezember 2013)

@ Mary, Happy Birthday...
 @rigger


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Dezember 2013)

@rigger
Schwarz, gleiche Größe wie du hast (also der große).


----------



## rigger (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab noch 2 große über...


----------



## Prezident (4. Dezember 2013)

Krankheitsbedingt ist noch eine Karte für morgen Where The Trail Ends in Münster Kino über
Einer Interesse?


----------



## sx2cruiser (4. Dezember 2013)

@prezi,wer geht alles mit?


----------



## Prezident (4. Dezember 2013)

schlabber pascal scotty ich und lemme nun wie es aussieht
komm auch!


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. Dezember 2013)

Imfluss und ich sind auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sx2cruiser (4. Dezember 2013)

Würde sehr gerne mitkommen ,aber der Prezi kommt ja nicht ,also nichts für ungut ,ich bin RAUS


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Dezember 2013)

sx2cruiser schrieb:


> Würde sehr gerne mitkommen ,aber der Prezi kommt ja nicht ,also nichts für ungut ,ich bin RAUS



Warum kommt Prezi nicht???


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. Dezember 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Krankheitsbedingt ist noch eine Karte für morgen Where The Trail Ends in Münster Kino über
> Einer Interesse?



Deshalb

Edit: Hoppla^^


----------



## Prezident (4. Dezember 2013)

meine frau fällt krankheitsbedingt aus  aber dafür kommt lemme mit
19uhr treffen für die kinobesucher? scotty will vorher noch was tanken


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Dezember 2013)

Also nicht eifach was behaupten, ohne die ganze Wahrheit zu kennen.
Prezi kommt mit!


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Dezember 2013)

war´n schickes abendprogramm heute 
okay, der kinofilm war natürlich auch gut
aber noch besser war davor und danach!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (6. Dezember 2013)

Jau gut war's!
Mit coolen Leuten abhängen schade das es mitten in der Woche ist


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Dezember 2013)

Genau, endlich mal nicht im ollen W-tal, sondern in der Weltstadt MS mit sau-coolen Leuten abhängen!!
Beim nächsten mal in Ibb-town wird´s sicher härter


----------



## D-charger (6. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Genau, endlich mal nicht im ollen W-tal, sondern in der Weltstadt MS mit sau-coolen Leuten abhängen!!
> Beim nächsten mal in Ibb-town wird´s sicher härter



In welcher Kaschemme seid Ihr denn noch gelandet? Haben Euch irgendwie aus den Augen verloren...


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Dezember 2013)

Kitty´s Trinkhalle.
Waren aber nicht mehr lange unterwegs.
Müssen ja alle arbeiten!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Dezember 2013)

KittyKittyKittyKittyKittyKittyKittyKittyKittyKittyKittyKittyKitty 

ne miezenbar, wie


----------



## Trailgurke (6. Dezember 2013)

Das Außenbeleuchtung des Ladens hat eigentlich drauf hingedeutet


----------



## Totoxl (6. Dezember 2013)

@scott-bussi
Deine Signature ist falsch. Wenn man auf deine Verkäufe geht, landet man bei seiner eigenen Seite. Der Link wäre der richtige.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/122552


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Dezember 2013)

D-charger schrieb:


> In welcher Kaschemme seid Ihr denn noch gelandet? Haben Euch irgendwie aus den Augen verloren...



dachte ihr wärt hinter uns auf dem weg zur pinte
der laden wo ihr hinwolltet hatte zu, zumindest war kein licht zu sehen
deshalb sind wir in der kittykaschemme gelandet.....


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Dezember 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> @scott-bussi
> Deine Signature ist falsch. Wenn man auf deine Verkäufe geht, landet man bei seiner eigenen Seite. Der Link wäre der richtige.
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/122552



Danke Toto!
Ist korrigiert.


----------



## jojo2 (7. Dezember 2013)

guten tag
meine nele soll für die rehazeit nach ihrer knie-op
ein gebrauchtes rennrad kriegen
hat jemand von euch zufällig so ein teil,
das er abgeben will?

ich hab keine ahnung von den dingern,
weiß nur, das nele ca. 1,70 m groß ist und ich auch mit dem teil
auf der straße rollen möchte. 
ich bin nur unwesentlich größer als nele


ich hoffe, es geht euch allen gut 
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (7. Dezember 2013)

schlabber hat noch ein rennrad im keller, kann er bestimmt ausleihen, muss er aber erstmal schauen, ob es fahrtauglich ist und ob euch die größe passt


----------



## jojo2 (7. Dezember 2013)

oh das is gut
und da er ja nur unwesentlich größer als ich ist, wird das schon passen


wenn ich ihn begrüße
stehe ich entweder auf einem hocker
oder auf zehenspitzen

das soll wohl passen mit der rahmengröße
da bin ich zuversichtlich


----------



## enduro pro (7. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> das soll wohl passen mit der rahmengröße
> da bin ich zuversichtlich



stimmt jojo, er wird nicht über 54ger rahmenhöhe haben, daher paßt das schon...

was willste denn ausgeben???


----------



## jojo2 (7. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> was willste denn ausgeben???



so bis 500


----------



## Ketta (7. Dezember 2013)

TermineTermineTermine

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14575


----------



## Ketta (7. Dezember 2013)

andré s rennrad ist wohl zu groß, ist ihm selbst schon recht groß, sagt er


----------



## jojo2 (7. Dezember 2013)

alles klar

(ich hatte bei amazon schon nach plateauschuhen geguckt
aber die gab´s nich mit klickies. also auch keine lösung)
wir finden schon noch was
haben ja noch etwas zeit


----------



## enduro pro (7. Dezember 2013)

ketta's erster Termin  supi...

anmeldeschlußß solle noch on diesem jahr liegen, dann können wir nen tisch bestellen...wird sonst schwierig was zu bekommen...


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Dezember 2013)

uuuuhhh ahhhhhhh mein körper
scotti, jetzt weiß ich in etwa wie du dich nach jeder tour fühlen musst
als vorbereitung fürs teutonenrennen habe ich gestern
extra ein intensives sturztraining absolviert.....
um mich an schmerzen zu gewöhnen, um härter zu werden....
und was soll ich sagen
das training hat spaß gemacht 

euch allen viel spaß im wald heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (8. Dezember 2013)

Waaaaas, du trainierst heimlich!!!????

Und machst dir auch noch meine Erfahrung zu Nutzen???
Ist nicht schlimm, ich helfe doch gerne!!


Und wie du siehst, Sturztraining ist das A und O beim biken. 
Macht Spaß, härtet ab und gibt ordentlich Materialschaden!!

(hat´s denn endlich gereicht für´s neue Bike???)


----------



## Chefkocher (8. Dezember 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> uuuuhhh ahhhhhhh mein körper
> scotti, jetzt weiß ich in etwa wie du dich nach jeder tour fühlen musst
> als vorbereitung fürs teutonenrennen habe ich gestern
> extra ein intensives sturztraining absolviert.....
> ...



Och manno Schlabber, jetzt hast du mir die ausufernde Berichterstattung versaut....jetzt wissen's Bescheid  
was hatte ich schon alles für Schlagzeilen im Kopf....
OK, wer an brandheißen Augenzeugenberichte interessiert ist, ich werde bereitwillig Auskunft erteilen .....ich war sowas von nahe dran....und ja, es waren wahrlich monumentale Momente den Titanen gleich mehrfach zu Fall gehen zu sehen ;-)

Ich werde heute auf der Null und dem Schneewittchen an den markanten punkten Gedenktafeln installieren....soll jeder der vorbeifährt, an das Geschehene erinnert werden....nicht wegsehen, hinschauen !!!!


----------



## diddie40 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> TermineTermineTermine
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14575



hey schade, ich kann leider nicht kommen.
wäre nett, wenn ihr mich über die ausgeheckten Events informieren könntet, vielleicht kann ich an dem ein oder anderen Termin dabei sein.


----------



## Totoxl (8. Dezember 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hey schade, ich kann leider nicht kommen.
> wäre nett, wenn ihr mich über die ausgeheckten Events informieren könntet, vielleicht kann ich an dem ein oder anderen Termin dabei sein.



Das gleiche auch für mich. Bitte Infos


----------



## Ketta (8. Dezember 2013)

rigger, du bist auch dabei? ich dachte du liest nicht mehr mit


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Dezember 2013)

Sach ma Schlabber, was war denn da gestern los?

War doch alles ganz Pussy in B-Iburg. Alle Trails top präpariert, trocken und griffig. 

Wurzeln und Steine mit Farbe gekennzeichnet, Bäume in Watte gepackt und beste Sicht.

Aber demnächst wird bestimmt alles besser!

Gute Besserung! Auch an alle anderen lädierten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. Dezember 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> rigger, du bist auch dabei? ich dachte du liest nicht mehr mit



es gibt was zu futtern


----------



## rigger (8. Dezember 2013)

Genau!


----------



## Der Cherusker (8. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> es gibt was zu futtern



Boah,wat bist Du fies Enduro!!!! Aber Ich hab auch einen, im Forum höhrt man Gerüchte Scotti  will nächstes Jahr Rennen fahren, ich frage mich nur wohin zur nächsten Pommesbude oder was??????


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Boah,wat bist Du fies Enduro!!!! Aber Ich hab auch einen, im Forum höhrt man Gerüchte Scotti  will nächstes Jahr Rennen fahren, ich frage mich nur wohin zur nächsten Pommesbude oder was??????




Ja cool ne, ich werde mir die engen Lycras anziehen, (also die richtig engen)
die Muskeln mit Öl massieren, den Schwabbel unter einem Korsett verstecken und dann geht´s los!!
Brochterbeck ist der Startpunkt. Vom Parkpatz geht es schiebend den Berg hoch, dann ein kleines Stückchen pedalierend auf ebener Strecke Richtung Tecklenburg. Dann eine Vollbremsung, weil dann geht es bergab.
Also wieder absteigen, runterschieben, dann ein Stückchen bergauf.
Dann ist es geschafft!

Ankunft an der Biopommesbude!!

Eine doppelte mit mediterraner Soße, dazu ein ordentliches Biopils, zum Nachtisch ein oder zwei Bio-Snickers und die Welt ist in Ordnung!!

Dann Taxi rufen und zurück zur Siegerehrung! Jeah!!


----------



## Prezident (9. Dezember 2013)

Enge Lycras? Mir wird jetzt schon ganz anders Scotty


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2013)

Cool Scotty...pommespokal...da hat der schlabber keine Chance...


----------



## kleinOtze (9. Dezember 2013)

Ketta schrieb:


> TermineTermineTermine
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14575



 @Ketta, ich muss erst abwarten, wie ich im Jan. arbeiten muss. Sobald ich es weis melde ich mich an!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (9. Dezember 2013)

Habt ihr schon Pläne fürs nächste Wochenende?


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2013)

ja.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2013)

ok
die Antwort ist ein bisschen dürftig

Also Freitag Weihnachtsfeier,
Samstag in Essig liegen,
Sonntag evtl. biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2013)

wetter soll zum WE ja besser werden...

runde im teuto ist dann alle male drin..wenn du mit willst mumpitz, dann würd ich sagen um 11.00 parkplatz bocketal in brochterbeck...


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2013)

...
und von da Richtung Tecklenburg
zur Biopommesbude..


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (9. Dezember 2013)

Sonntag muss ich wahrscheinlich arbeiten :-/ mal gucken ob ich das aif Samstag tauschen kann oder so.... dann gerne!!


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2013)

biopommes wären dann auch drin scotty 

aber erst rad fahren, nicht so wie letztes mal


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2013)

ne, ne, 
da fährt Enduro immer hin!
Ich muß ja auf meine schlanke Linie achten!!
Wg. Rennen und Lycra und so ...


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2013)

also ich hab letztes mal keine gegessen  

aber nicht wegen lycra und rennen....das klappt auch so


----------



## kleinOtze (9. Dezember 2013)

ich bin leider für das Biopommeswochenende nicht da:
Freitag: erst Arbeit dann Alkohol
Samstag: erst Arbeit dann alkohol
Sonntag: erst Arbeit dann Alkohol

 Endlosschleife


----------



## ricobra50 (9. Dezember 2013)

KleinOtze was ist mit Montag und Dienstag


----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Dezember 2013)

Preis für Flug nach Whistler hab ich heut bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (9. Dezember 2013)

Oh Mist, sollte eine P.N an Teuto Biker werden.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Preis für Flug nach Whistler hab ich heut bekommen.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Dezember 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Preis für Flug nach Whistler hab ich heut bekommen.





chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Oh Mist, sollte eine P.N an Teuto Biker werden.


----------



## enduro pro (9. Dezember 2013)

chrisxrossi, dafür haben wir doch die IG aufgemacht...ist aber günstig


----------



## kleinOtze (10. Dezember 2013)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> KleinOtze was ist mit Montag und Dienstag


 

da braucht meine Leber eine Pause


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Dezember 2013)

zehn mal werden wir noch wach
heissa dann ist teutoracetach!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (11. Dezember 2013)

Dann ist der Schlabber seine Schale los


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Dezember 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Dann ist der Schlabber seine Schale los


großen worten sollten taten folgen prezi
komm vorbei und versuche dein glück
ich bin bereit, aber sowas von!!
aber bitte nicht jammern hinterher
oder vorher wieder einen rückzieher machen und nach ausreden suchen
diese peinlichkeit wirst du dir aber bestimmt ersparen...


----------



## Prezident (11. Dezember 2013)

Bin doch dabei! Aber ich setze nicht auf mich sondern auf den neuen Top Favoriten ...


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Dezember 2013)

Neuer top Favorit??

TB?
FB?
Enduro?
...

Wer kann das sein??


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Dezember 2013)

Alle die mit nach PDS fahren, bitte in die IG gucken!!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Neuer top Favorit??
> 
> TB?
> FB?
> ...




ich bin raus  kein training...und auch nicht so trinkfest wie der FB...ich sach mal herbert


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (11. Dezember 2013)

Bin ab heute für nee woche nicht mehr Telefonisch zu ereichen,Nur PN oder Facebook


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (11. Dezember 2013)

Mist mein Fahrer fällt aus^^ fährt zufällig jemand Sonntag von/über ibb zum bocketal und hätte noch platz für mich?


----------



## Totoxl (11. Dezember 2013)

@MSGhostrider77
Wieso macht man so was? Einfach grausam, eine Woche ohne Handy. Ich hatte meins die Tage ein Tag aus, ich war voll auf Entzug 

@All
Bei Amazon hauen sie momentan IXS Klamotten und Zubehör raus.


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Dezember 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Diddi!!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (12. Dezember 2013)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Wiegenfest.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (12. Dezember 2013)

Alles Gute diddi


----------



## Prezident (12. Dezember 2013)

Alles Jute!!!!!!'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (12. Dezember 2013)

diddie...


----------



## Chefkocher (12. Dezember 2013)

Hey Diddi ! 





Auch von Mary und mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag...genieß das neue Lebensjahr in vollen Zügen!!


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2013)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!! Feier ordentlich!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (12. Dezember 2013)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Diddie


----------



## herby-hancoc (12. Dezember 2013)

Alles Gute auch von mir


----------



## imfluss (12. Dezember 2013)

Hoch soll er leben ! Diddie alles Gute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann es schon fast spüren....das Wochenende naht ;-)


Schon was geplant???


Also wir wollen Samstag und Sonntag in den Busch. Davon einen Tag auf jeden Fall hier bei uns auf die Tracks....die zur Zeit so richtig schon griffig sind ;-) 
...den anderen Tag auch gerne woanders ;-)

Greets from
Bad I Castle ....the Sunshine-State , the most southern point of Lower Saxony!


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Dezember 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Ich kann es schon fast spüren....das Wochenende naht


ich spür noch nix............


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Dezember 2013)

@diddie40
allet juhte diddie
auf das du weiterhin so beswingt und tiefenentspannt durchs leben jazzt!!!


----------



## Chefkocher (12. Dezember 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich spür noch nix............




mein Beileid Schlabber....ich sach doch, such Dir nen anderen Job


----------



## brcrew (12. Dezember 2013)

diddie du alter rockstar! alles gute!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Dezember 2013)

Jo diddie40, von uns natürlich auch alles Gute! Bis bald mal wieder

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (12. Dezember 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Ich kann es schon fast spüren....das Wochenende naht ;-)
> 
> 
> Schon was geplant???
> ...



Bin Samstag bei uns im Teuto unterwegs und Sonntag im Dörenberg, evtl. Hüggel/Forellental wenn die Pust reicht. Gibt auch nen kleinen neuen Trail dort, der noch im Bau ist aber schon einigermaßen fahrbar.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann leider Sonntag nich aber falls ihr noch zur bio pommesbude fahrt könnt ihr mich bei meinem undankbaren job als fleyerverteiler in tecklenburg bestaunen^^


----------



## jojo2 (12. Dezember 2013)

@diddie40
für dich steh ich gern mal auf der matte
grüße und voll den herzlichen glückwunsch von mir an dich!


----------



## imfluss (12. Dezember 2013)

4 Männer im Wald.
Nebel liegt über dem nassen Laub. 
Der Sturm hinterließ seine Spuren, genau wie die Fahrzeuge der Holzarbeiter.
Doch Teutonen trotzen solchen Widrigkeiten. Da geht auch schon mal ein Akku
leer und die Orientierung verloren. Egal, durchhalten und weiterfahren.
Hauptsache die Haare liegen & nen bischen Farbe kriegen. 
Ach ja, wer's hell mag und Samstag Zeit hat : 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14582


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Dezember 2013)

sachen gibts
da heizt der antic mit meiner geheimwaffe fürs teutonenrennen
auf dem afterworktrail hinter meinem büro rum...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6UWc_B79VU


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Dezember 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> sachen gibts
> da heizt der antic mit meiner geheimwaffe fürs teutonenrennen
> auf dem afterworktrail hinter meinem büro rum...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6UWc_B79VU





Wie geil! Vor allem ist das nicht gerade Pillepalle was der da so mitnimmt 
Ich hol dich nächstes Jahr mal von der Arbeit ab


----------



## Prezident (13. Dezember 2013)

Da fährt der Schlabber also in seiner Pause 
Sieht nach Spaß aus (der Trail) obwohl das Giant gut zu mir passen würde


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Dezember 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> sachen gibts
> da heizt der antic mit meiner geheimwaffe fürs teutonenrennen
> auf dem afterworktrail hinter meinem büro rum...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6UWc_B79VU




Ob´s was nützt??

Hab ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich mit dem Antic schon mal ein Rennen gefahren bin? Ein absoluter Spaßvogel der Kerl. Der Klausmann war auch dabei. Man war das ein Rennen! 

Am Start habe waren wir ganz dicht zusammen. Erst nach ungefähr 20 Minuten sind sie mir weggefahren!

Ok, ich geb´s zu, das war die Wartezeit bis zum Startsignal
Danach habe ich sie erst im Ziel wiedergesehen.


----------



## diddie40 (13. Dezember 2013)

danke euch alle für die lieben geburtstagsglückwünsche
bis die tage


----------



## Prezident (13. Dezember 2013)

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/2014-Process-Platform-Big-Massive-Fun-Times-3-video.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailgurke (13. Dezember 2013)

Woran merkt ihr, dass ihr schon viel zu lange nicht mehr gefahren seid?

Also bei mir kam heute ne fette Spinne ausm Bikeschuh gekrabbelt


----------



## Ketta (13. Dezember 2013)

meine bikes sind beide zugestaubt!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. Dezember 2013)

Kein muskelkater^^


----------



## diddie40 (13. Dezember 2013)

mein bauch wird immer dicker und ich immer unzufriedener


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> mein bauch wird immer dicker und ich immer unzufriedener



ohhh man diddie...dann wird es echt zeit...nightride gestern war echt der knaller  mal nix sehen ist auch nicht schlecht...

wenn wetter paßt soll es nächsten donnerstag noch mal los gehen...

1800 im bocketal....


----------



## imfluss (13. Dezember 2013)

Hä Diddie ? Letztes mal warst Du noch schlank wie es schlanker nicht geht und hast jeden Versuch, Dich zu einer Nahrungsaufnahme zu bewegen eiskalt abgewehrt.
Der Bauch der unter solchen Bedingungen wächst muss erst noch erfunden werden...


----------



## diddie40 (13. Dezember 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Der Bauch der unter solchen Bedingungen wächst muss erst noch erfunden werden...


 da musst du nur reichlich von richtigen Getränk zu dir meinem


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2013)

Falls jemand noch einen oder zwei Reifen braucht:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Reifen/Fat-Albert-Faltreifen-26-Zoll-SALE-VR-Schlauch.html


----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2013)

Dunkelrunde

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14588


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2013)

Bin nächste Woche raus, keine Gabel, kein Rad.
Zum Rennen wird´s aber hoffentlich was!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2013)

wie kein rad  

da war doch ne gabel drin am donnerstag  angst vorm race


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Bin nächste Woche raus, keine Gabel, kein Rad.
> Zum Rennen wird´s aber hoffentlich was!



Was'n da los Scotti? 
Aber erst in der nächsten Woche, also morgen ist die Gabel "noch" drin?


----------



## diddie40 (14. Dezember 2013)

was läuft denn morgen?


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Dezember 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> was läuft denn morgen?



"gelaufen" wir morgen nicht...eher "rollen" 
...wir wollen morgen ganz sicher Waldboden unter den Stollen spüren;-) sofern sich nichts anderes ergibt...hier bei uns im Sunshine-State!
Langschläferfreundlich würden Mary und ich um 12:00 Uhr hier starten...wer Bock hat, möge einfach dazustossen


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2013)

Also, die Durolux gefällt mir nicht so richtig. 
Kommt wieder raus und wird nicht gekauft!

Die Fox ist gerade bei Toxoholic und bekommt eine neue Standrohreinheit.
Die haben mir ein Angebot gemacht, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte

Die Lyrik kann ich nicht einbauen, weil der Steuersatz den ich mir extra dafür bestellt habe nicht lieferbar ist und wohl erst nach Weihnachten oder im neuen Jahr kommt.

Wenn jemand noch ein 160 - 180 mm Gabel mit tapered Schaft zu verleihen hat, dann kann ich Samstag starten. Sonst wohl eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (14. Dezember 2013)

scotti, warum fährste nicht mit dem frosch, oder ist der schon weg?


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2013)

Der Frosch ist kompl. sauber gemacht, müßte wieder umgebaut werden, Räder, Bremsen, Lenker, Sattel, Kefü ...
und da habe ich echt keinen Bock drauf. 
Vor allem weil ich wieder alles zurückbauen müßte und wieder fast kompl. zerlegen um es sauber zu machen.

Außerdem kann ich so mit dir zusammen filmen und Fotos machen

Naja, vielleicht kommt die Fox ja rechtzeitig zurück.


----------



## Totoxl (14. Dezember 2013)

Tröste dich Scotti, ich kann auch nicht racen  
Weihnachtszeit, ist die Zeit der Lebensmittel Engpässe. Dem entsprechend habe ich sehr viel mit dem verteilen von dem Vorrat zu tun, den wir bei den Albrechts für schlechte Zeiten horten. Ich werde aber schnellst möglich nachkommen um zu sehen wie wahre Helden kämpfen um in den Annalen des Teuto Races aufgenommen zu werden.


----------



## brcrew (14. Dezember 2013)

so! mein winterprojekt ist auch gerade fertig geworden.. irgendwie doch vor dem winter!  wenn man einmal anfängt...

ich freu mich zumindest auf 2014!

danke nochmal an scotti und pascal für gabel und laufrad support!








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1531428?in=set


----------



## Totoxl (14. Dezember 2013)

Das Bike kommt gut, aber das Bild ist irgendwie sch...e


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2013)

2014
Ben on fire!


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Dezember 2013)

uiuiuiiii ben
jetzt geht´s aber ab


----------



## brcrew (14. Dezember 2013)

handymistquali..ich weiss.. ist leider das einzigste zum fotos machen momentan..


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ben-Das Bike


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Dezember 2013)

Teuto -hallo leute ist niemand morgen unterwegs ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (14. Dezember 2013)

ich werde wohl morgen früh in den teuto fahren.  @_scott_-bussi  habe noch ne 160 Domain hier rumstehen


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Dezember 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ....habe noch ne 160 Domain hier rumstehen



beste gabel von welt 
schlag zu scotti!!!!!


----------



## rigger (14. Dezember 2013)

Schickes Bike Ben!


----------



## diddie40 (14. Dezember 2013)

Zum Zeitvertreib und für die Rennradfahrer;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik


----------



## ricobra50 (14. Dezember 2013)

Morgen-Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe 11:30 !!


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Dezember 2013)

...oder in Bad Iburg um 12 Uhr ;-)))


----------



## diddie40 (14. Dezember 2013)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Morgen-Wanderparkplatz Dörenthe 11:30 !!


das klingt gut, habe allerdings ne leichte erkältung und werde erst morgen früh entscheiden, ob ich fahre, und wenn dann gemütlich!!!


----------



## imfluss (14. Dezember 2013)

Ben der Hobel ist ja üüüübel. 
Pokal oder Spital !


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich werde wohl morgen früh in den teuto fahren.  @_scott_-bussi  habe noch ne 160 Domain hier rumstehen



Mit tapered Schaft???

Also 1 1/8 hab ich schon 2 Angebote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (14. Dezember 2013)

1 1/8 aber mit Adapter, kannst auch nur den Adapter haben


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2013)

Hat Ben mir auch angeboten. Muß mal gucken ob der paßt, wenn nicht probiere ich gerne deinen.
Das Mega hat so ein merkwürdiges Steuerrohr.


----------



## Totoxl (14. Dezember 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> handymistquali..ich weiss.. ist leider das einzigste zum fotos machen momentan..


Ne, die Perspektive.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Dezember 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> so! mein winterprojekt ist auch gerade fertig geworden.. irgendwie doch vor dem winter!  wenn man einmal anfängt...
> 
> ich freu mich zumindest auf 2014!
> 
> ...




Frag mich trotzdem nie wieder ob ich eun Tubless LRS Nippel will


----------



## brcrew (14. Dezember 2013)

ich mach bei zeiten mal ein besseres toto..


----------



## Totoxl (14. Dezember 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Frag mich trotzdem nie wieder ob ich eun Tubless LRS Nippel will


Wie bitte,was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube irgendwas mit ner Frau, der ihr Tubetop runtergerutscht ist, so dass sie Tubesless da stand und man ihre Nippel sehen konnte...


----------



## diddie40 (14. Dezember 2013)

aber warum will dann MsGhostrider nichts davon hören?
was ist denn da gelaufen?


----------



## Maunds (14. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin, ich wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich wurde mal darauf hingewisen, dass hier viele Leute aktiv mit dem Bike im Teuto unterwegs sind! Find ich klasse!!

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf ein paar Trails!

Ich selbst komme aus Rheine und suche immer nach Leuten zum schredden.

Viele Grüße!

Sven


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Dezember 2013)

Hm, gutes Argument... Vielleicht hatte ja der brcrew das Tubetop an. Das hätte mich auch verstört...


----------



## brcrew (14. Dezember 2013)

..damit kriegt man pascal auch nicht rum.. der steht ehr auf dicke schläuche^^


----------



## diddie40 (15. Dezember 2013)

meine Erkältung hat mit glieder- und Kopfschmerzen, schnupfen und Heiserkeit zugeschlagen, werde also heute nicht biken


----------



## enduro pro (15. Dezember 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> ..damit kriegt man pascal auch nicht rum.. der steht ehr auf dicke schläuche^^



ohh man, das kann ja was werden am 21ten...topless, tubeless, dicke schläuche, keine schläuche...hauptsache es gibt fettschläuche 

und der scotty tanzt hab ich gehört...als bauchtänzerinn verkleidet...geile sache, bauchtänzerinn mit behaartem bauch


----------



## enduro pro (15. Dezember 2013)

hey ben...cooles projekt...


----------



## brcrew (15. Dezember 2013)

danke für die blumen! bin es heute das erste mal gefahren.. geht gut und macht spass!


----------



## Chefkocher (15. Dezember 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> danke für die blumen! bin es heute das erste mal gefahren.. geht gut und macht spass!



und wir wissen auch, wo dir Jungfernfahrt vollzogen wurde 
wir haben Dich heute im Hüggel wohl knapp verpasst, den Lemme haben wir noch getroffen.....da war das Moro wohl schon weg, schade ...

Hat's denn geklappert...äh geklappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (15. Dezember 2013)

da klappert nix!  ja mist! hätten wir mal telefoniert.. hab noch dran gedacht..


----------



## ricobra50 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute 
Thomas Klaus und ich waren wir in Teuto
War super Tag , in Gelegenheit  haben wir strecken Besichtigung gemacht .
Ich muss sagen für nächste Woche brauchen wir kraft Ausdauer Mut und Technik.
Das wird sehr schwierig und gefährlich

Ich freue mich schon für Teuto den 21. 12.2013  !!!!


----------



## imfluss (15. Dezember 2013)

Wir haben heute den Dörenberg gerockt. War schon etwas schlammig aber grad noch fahrbar.


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich möchte behaupten unter den Bedingungen haben wir ihn gemeistert!


----------



## GreenMary (15. Dezember 2013)

Lieber TB,

sicherlich ist es nur ein ganz dolles Versehen, dass ich als weibliche Teilnehmerin keine persönliche PN zum Renn-Event erhalten habe...oder kommt die noch per Fleurop ?? .....oder hast Du vielleicht doch einfach nur Angst? 

Wie dem auch sei, ich freu mich mal sehr auf den kommenden "Renn"-Samstag!!

Liebe Grüße
das Mariele


----------



## jojo2 (15. Dezember 2013)

@schlabberkette
so war´s



klasse war´s

nele war zeitgleich sauber und schnell auf teer unterwegs 
- die war in lindlar
pumpen

in zösfeld anhalten ging nich,
hatten das schnelle rennrad hinten drin
das wollte fahren!
aber wir sehn uns ja samstag

(schon gelesen? da machen sich welche sorgen und gucken sich schon mal die strecken an. richard von dir hätt ich das nich gedacht. cheater)



diddie sieh zu. werd gesund!


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Dezember 2013)

sehr gut 
ihr habt also´n schnelles rad für nele gefunden
dann kann die reha beginnen, saubär!!

das banshee wurde offensichtlich artgerecht fortbewegt
gibt´s kothen eigentlich auch ohne schlamm??

tja, der richi 
letztens hat er noch zu mir gesagt
dass er gar nicht mehr mitfahren möchte
ihm wäre das alles zu wild, alle sind so verbissen 
er wäre aus dem alter raus....für sowas...

aber nun schaut er sich die strecken vorher an
trainiert heimlich weil er sich chancen ausrechnet ganz vorne mitzufahren
zurecht!! ich finde richi darf das ;-)

 @diddie40
wir brauchen dich!! schnell gesund werden!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Dezember 2013)

liebe GreenMary,
dass war kein ganz dolles versehen.
es war so : 
die liste der anmeldungen habe ich kopiert und aus dem netz  gelöscht.gründe dafür dürften jedem bekannt sein.also ist es nicht mehr  möglich den leuten die sich angemeldet haben   auf diesem wege eine pn  zu schicken.auch klar.
beim verschicken einer pn wird  eine pn-adresse benötigt die  durch das  abspeichern und löschen aber nicht mehr mit der anmeldung verknüpft  ist...
kein problem....auf die seite vom chefkocher und ich habe auch deine  pn-adresse...nö...richie gecko und blue karry ja..green mary .. nein..
green mary steht nicht auf der freundesliste vom chefkocher..bei blue karry und richie gecko auch nicht...
und nun ?? 
fleurop ?? nein , darauf vertrauen das du informiert wirst..hat doch geklappt..


ps. 
 vor was sollte ich einfach nur angst  haben ??


----------



## 007radler (15. Dezember 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich finde richi darf das ;-)



du hast recht
ach mist jetzt hab ich meinen zweiten account verraten
aber trotzdem: richi darf das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> [
> klasse war´s


Da hast du Recht! Schön, das du da warst!


----------



## jojo2 (16. Dezember 2013)

so
die gelegenheit war gestern günstig, um
meinen treuen wegbegleiter gegen die organisierte kriminalität
und deren kneipen im teutoburger wald aus den zeiten des heißen krieges
in den erlösenden ruhestand zu schicken - danke 007radler du hast deine pflicht erfüllt

so richi das  wär geklärt wir brauchen keinen cheat

aber tb
wird das rennen schon nach den neuen uci-regeln durchgeführt
also für jeden nur ein laufradsatz???
wird auf sicht gefahren? ff? verschiebung um woche möglich?
(meine beine sind noch nicht so weit und mein dämpfer noch nicht zurück)
näheres gerne auch in irgendeiner ig


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2013)

@jojo

uci-regeln ??? hier gelten die teutonesischen regeln,,,

regel 1 : es gibt keine regeln..
regel 2 : siehe regel 1..

es darf gekratzt , gebissen und geheult werden..
ein ff wird nicht nötig sein,,hoffe ich,,,die stages sind aber auch zu lang um sie mit ff zu fahren..
verschiebung um 1 woche leider nicht möglich,,die johanniter haben nur am samstag zeit für den shuttle service...


----------



## jojo2 (16. Dezember 2013)

super!
gibt also doch´n shuttle
und ich dachte schon, ich müsste mit meinem jimbo kommen
wohlan denn

du wirst mich jetzt bitte entschuldigen
ich muss  mich in den kommenenden tagen vorbereiten
fahrrad putzen und so du verstehst
scotti kommst du mich bitte mal besuchen
das rad sieht aus! fast wie nach warstein
da geht es aber erst wieder im januar hin


mit shuttleservice
ich hab´s doch gewußt
auf den tb is verlass


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2013)

klar jojo,,mit shuttle,,,der schnelle franz am steuer...der teutonische rekordhalter im shuttlen in 2010 und 2012....parkplatz bocketal - st.elisabeth hospital in 4:35 min.
unglaublich der typ...


----------



## Chefkocher (16. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> liebe GreenMary,
> dass war kein ganz dolles versehen.
> es war so :
> die liste der anmeldungen habe ich kopiert und aus dem netz  gelöscht.gründe dafür dürften jedem bekannt sein.also ist es nicht mehr  möglich den leuten die sich angemeldet haben   auf diesem wege eine pn  zu schicken.auch klar.
> ...




OMG...was für eine Antwort ....was für ein Plädoyer ...und so ausführlich....das war so aber wohl nicht von Mary gewollt. 
Als scheinbar einzig "aktive" weibliche Teilnehmerin, wollte Sie wohl nur sicher gehen, auch wirklich "willkommen" zu sein, nichts persönliches !!


Achso...Asche auf mein Haupt...das eigene Weib nicht in der Freundesliste zu haben...und das nach beinahe 10 Jahren Eheleben....ich schäme mich und gelobe Besserung 


PS: Sorry, hätte mich Mary vor dem Absenden ihres Kommentars nochmals zu Rate gezogen, so hätte ich Ihr sicherlich mitgeteilt, dass das Wort "Angst" nicht in deinem Wortschatz existiert 


Also nichts für ungut, alles ist und wird jut...
In diesem Sinne, wir freu'n uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. Dezember 2013)

heimlich trainieren bringt's nicht...ich denke mal der TB hat was ganz spezielles vor und noch keiner ist die strecken gefahren wo es hin geht  tarnen und täuschen ist TB's lieblingsfach 

weihnachten, was ist das???

5x werden wir noch wach, heißa dann ist quäl dich tach


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Als scheinbar einzig "aktive" weibliche Teilnehmerin, wollte Sie wohl nur sicher gehen, auch wirklich "willkommen" zu sein, nichts persönliches !!




super,,warum sollte es nicht so sein,,,dann mögen die spiele beginnen...

damit jeder weiß was ihn erwartet schreibe ich in der ig "rostige speiche" was euch alle erwartet...der fb liegt schon seit 3 tagen schlaflos in seinem bettchen weil er nicht weiß was am samstag auf ihn zu kommt...
und die leute mit dem luxusproblem mehr bikes zu haben wie herby können dann ganz gezielt ihre waffe auswählen...

wer noch ein neues bike braucht...ich war heute in hannover,,am bahnhof gibt es einen cannondale händler der ein nagelneues claymore in größe m für 2200 verkauft...uvp. liegt bei 4000 


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. Dezember 2013)

Rostige Speiche? War ich da nicht mal drin? Ich bin da nicht drin! Wie komm ich da rein?


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Dezember 2013)

warte papa ich schicke dir das per pn...der enduro hat da seinen daumen drauf..


----------



## imfluss (16. Dezember 2013)

Wir machen eine kleine gemütliche Adventsrunde.
Falls jemand morgen nachmittag mitkommen möchte, bitte kurz PM an mich für Details.


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> damit jeder weiß was ihn erwartet schreibe ich in der ig "rostige speiche" was euch alle erwartet...



ah wie geil
psychooookrieeeeg
ich sehe sie schon heimlich auf den trails trainieren
die anwärter auf den teutonischen gral
spätestens jetzt werden die trails nochmal im geiste abgefahren
hier an der wurzel lieber abdrücken, oder doch besser umfahren
den steilabhang besser schnell und riskant runterfahren und eine verletzung in kauf nehmen, oder doch lieber auf nummer sicher gehen, das bike runtertragen, nicht den bikeshuttle in anspruch nehmen, dafür aber wertvolle sekunden auf der strecke lassen, dafür aber abends noch mit allen zähnen ins grillfleisch beißen können...

huhuaaaaaa, und dann noch die ganzen tuning fragen die sich jetzt stellen:
ziehe ich laufschuhe mit spikes für den le mans start an...?
oder schraube ich mir spax in die fiveten...?
schnell noch´n schmalen lenker dranbauen, damit man nicht am zaun hängen bleibt...?
highroller, hansdampf, baron, fatalbert, swampthing, nobbinic,...?
9er oder 11er ritzelpaket, 1-, 2- oder 3-fach-kurbel?
topless oder tubeless?


----------



## Prezident (16. Dezember 2013)

Ganz klar Topless!!! Der Rest ist Schnickschnack


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde Tubetopless unterwegs sein.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Dezember 2013)

Prezident schrieb:


> Ganz klar Topless!!! Der Rest ist Schnickschnack



jaja 
das kennen wir
und der einzige, der dann naked in feinrippundertrousers erscheint 
bin dann ich
lemansstart?? immer noch noch im programm? ich hab diese highheels
mit cleats vorne und stöckelabsätzen hinten.
lemanss läuft da nich. 




häi @imfluss was machen deine beine? kopf frei?
passt die lenkerbreite? heute noch mal locker, morgen kleine belastungsspitzen und den rest der woche superregeneration!
ich spür´s deutlich zwischen den zeilen: schlabber weiß dich einzuschätzen
lass dich nicht aus der reserve locken.
immer schön imfluss! bleiben. du machst das rennen!


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Dezember 2013)

aha, schön
es wird also tatsächlich ein filmchen geben
wir haben die jungs damals bei den dreharbeiten im wald getroffen
bin gespannt....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/81885945"]ALL IN ONE // MAKING OF // Part 1 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Dezember 2013)

jo das kruse
arme sau
er war ja wohl der sklave

ich kenn nur noch einen, der den flip an der stelle macht
das ist dieser holländer von damals
der mit der headshock - der *.dude der


----------



## Totoxl (17. Dezember 2013)

Geiler Trailer :daume: 
So sieht man mal was alles nötig ist um ein "Filmchen" zu drehen.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Dezember 2013)

noch 4x aufstehen


----------



## Der Cherusker (17. Dezember 2013)

Das Favoritensterben beginnt, bin für Samstag raus!!!! Komme aber später vorbei, um mich über denn Sieger lustig zu machen!!! TB keine Angst du bist es nicht das steht ja wohl schon fest.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Dezember 2013)

FB, das ist soooo schade...wir hätten dich gern gesehen, zunge im großen kettenblatt, tränen in den augen vor anstrengung und alle haben ihren spaß...aber leider, leider ist uns das nicht gegönnt...


----------



## jojo2 (17. Dezember 2013)

hmm mary
jetzt bist du tatsächlich alleine in deiner klasse
dürfte ich stattdessen...?
ich würde gerne einmal einen zweiten platz belegen
bitte

trailgurke 
du kommst doch auch - oder etwa nich?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch raus für Samstag,Verletzungsbedingt ;-((


----------



## enduro pro (17. Dezember 2013)

favoritensterben wörtlich genommen???


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Dezember 2013)

übergewicht ist keine verletzung ghostrider!!
will damit sagen, ich kann auch starten ;-)

puh, noch schnell die kurve gekriegt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Dezember 2013)

Schleimbeutel entzündung im linken Arm..Heute Kortisonspritzen bekommen
denke mal das wird keiner


----------



## Chefkocher (17. Dezember 2013)

...jetzt fallen 'se alle wie die Fliegen 
 @_Pascal_
Kortisonspritzten sind super, bei mir waren die Schmerzen sofort weg, Biken war damit ohne Probleme möglich !
 @_scotti_
...du alter Schacherer...Ersatzgabel rein...erneute Fahnenflucht gilt nicht
 @_schlabbe_r
hast recht...Übergewicht ist auch keine Lösung...ich kenn mich aus


----------



## jojo2 (17. Dezember 2013)

ich bin auch verletzt
helft mir auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Dezember 2013)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> um mich über denn Sieger lustig zu machen!!! TB keine Angst du bist es nicht das steht ja wohl schon fest.



ach fb,,du glaubst nicht wie es mich freut das du auch mal recht hast..da hat sich das lange warten doch gelohnt..
ist  natürlich schade das du vernünftig bist und uns am samstag nicht zeigen  möchtest das du nichts drauf hast..das orakel von xox hat bestimmt  wieder zu dir gesprochen..

""fb,,fb,,,,was ich hier in der chipstüte seh ,, tut dir  sehr weh .."""
""oh orakel,,,ich habe sowieso angst vor dem spektakel"""

oder so ähnlich..
puuuuuussssyyyy

jojo auch verletzt,,,,oh gott,,,teuto race 2013,,,aus dh-sport wurde reha-sport...


----------



## Totoxl (17. Dezember 2013)

Jojo2, ich helfe dir gerne. Von Emsländer zu Emsländer quasi


----------



## jojo2 (17. Dezember 2013)

danke toto
das wollte ich hören
ich bin samstag on the track!
kneifen is keine option


mensch
echte kumpels sind doch durch nix zu ersetzen

toto
du bist jetzt also doch dabei?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (17. Dezember 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...jetzt fallen 'se alle wie die Fliegen
> @_Pascal_
> Kortisonspritzten sind super, bei mir waren die Schmerzen sofort weg, Biken war damit ohne Probleme möglich !
> @_scotti_
> ...



Ersatzgabel ist das Stichwort!
Haste eine passende?
160 oder 170 mm mit tapered Schaft!
1 1/8 geht nicht. Da passt kein Adapter.


----------



## rigger (17. Dezember 2013)

komm vorbei dann bekommst du meine totem geliehen scotti!!


----------



## diddie40 (18. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ersatzgabel ist das Stichwort!
> Haste eine passende?
> 160 oder 170 mm mit tapered Schaft!
> 1 1/8 geht nicht. Da passt kein Adapter.


wieso passt kein Adapter?
der Adapter kommt doch auf den Gabelschaft, darauf dann der Gabelkonus von deinem Steuersatz. Was kann da nicht passen?


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2013)

was geht denn nur hier ab????? alles neu


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> was geht denn nur hier ab????? alles neu


 Nee nee, das gefällt mir garnicht. Enduro wegen morgen keine Zeit.


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Dezember 2013)

wtf
Was soll denn die SchaiXXe?
Hier findeste ja nix mehr!
Wo sind meine Fotos???


----------



## Totoxl (18. Dezember 2013)

Hilfe, Scotti beam me up!!!
Ich komme hier nicht mehr klar.


Sorry Jojo2, ich bin nur Mental bei dir, Physisch bin ich erst bei den Albrechts, die brauchen auch meine Hilfe.


Nur mal eine Test...




Foto geht doch Scotti


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Dezember 2013)

boah ey,,,total geil geworden...
scotti ,, deine bilder sind jetzt sogar in hd...hammer..

 smileys auch scotti


----------



## Chefkocher (18. Dezember 2013)

In Anbetracht der vielen "passiven" Teilnehmer (Zaungäste, Schaulustige, Gebrechliche, Gabellose, Fotografierer, Zeitnehmer, Stimmungsmacher,Konkurrenzloser usw.)..... existiert eigentlich schon eine offizielle Starterliste? Ich meine eine Liste derer, welche die Stages  wahrhaftig durchleben werden.


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn bis Sa nichts schlimmes passiert, bin ich mit nem halben DH'ler d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich mit Nen kompletten rad....


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2013)

Man was komisch neu....


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Dezember 2013)

hier ist sie,,die liste der unerschrockenen,ruhmreichen und ehrenvollen starter  ...  die namen derer die weder tot noch teufel fürchten , verneigend und voller ehrfurcht gebe ich sie bekannt :::


green mary
ricobra
jojo
schlabber
scotti 

imfluss
enduro
papa-joe
diddie
chrisxrossi
brcrew
chefkocher
richie gecko
prezi
superduke
ghostrider


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2013)

Bewertungen abgeben  cool...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich auch...Korti wirkt


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Dezember 2013)

sooo
ich hab mir vonner baustelle mal nen bagger und ne raupe geschnappt und hab sämtliche trails vom teutonenrennen in einem ruhigen waldgebiet im südlichen ruhrgebiet nachgebaut....
damit ich auch mal heimlich trainieren kann...

ach, jetzt seh ich die liste da oben.....
brauche nun doch nicht mehr heimlich trainieren??
wenn das schon die reihenfolge der platzierungen für samstag ist 
bin ich ganz zufrieden mit meinem ergebnis


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Dezember 2013)

waaaas ??? sieg oder blut am lenker !!! wo ist der alte schlabber hin  ??? 
ich war heute mit der nr. 10 der starterliste im hüggel,,kampfbereit und in bestechender form habe ich ihn vorgefunden,,mit dem blick eines siegers,,der greift samstag nach dem gral...der kommt nicht um 2ter zu werden...

16.ghostrider


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Dezember 2013)

Mensch TB endlich mal ein ordentliches Benutzerbild!
Ist das die Christa, die Samstag die Siegerehrung vornimmt und besonders die Looser (also alle ab Platz 2)nachher tröstet???


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> waaaas ??? sieg oder blut am lenker !!! wo ist der alte schlabber hin  ???
> ich war heute mit der nr. 10 der starterliste im hüggel,,kampfbereit und in bestechender form habe ich ihn vorgefunden,,mit dem blick eines siegers,,der greift samstag nach dem gral...der kommt nicht um 2ter zu werden...
> 16.ghostrider



willkommen nr. 16!!

sieg UND blut am lenker tb, nicht sieg oder blut!!!
ist doch ehrensache
ganz zufrieden heißt nicht, dass ich in frieden komme
der gral wird nicht kampflos den besitzer wechseln
man munkelt nr. 10 sei übertrainiert
vielleicht war es nur der blick eines verzweifelten....als du ihn vorgefunden hattest.....

tsss, wusste gar nicht das gleichstromwechselstrom nen song über mich gemacht hat
damals im hieß ich im forum noch ti-änn-ti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (18. Dezember 2013)

Ohne weitere Worte:


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Dezember 2013)

keine sorge papa, lehn dich zurück
ich werde dich nicht beißen
das häppchen wäre mir zu klein und zu haarig....


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

Klein und haarig der is gut....du Redest nicht vom Scotty, das merkt man sofort


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Dezember 2013)

... sondern vom Enduro


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

Da spricht der Neid der haarlosen sind halt haarige Zeiten und nicht haarmlos...


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Dezember 2013)

Genau!
für das *grooooß*artige teutonische Rennen braucht man schon Eier. Ob die dann haar(m)los sind oder nicht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

cochones grandes so zu sagen..... na mal sehen wer am samstag die "dicksten dinger " hat


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

Geheimwaffe


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2013)

große ereignisse schmeißen ihre schatten voraus ,, jeder ist sich im klaren """es kann nur eine/n geben "".. auf den weg dort hin ist,genau wie im rennen,alles erlaubt..psychologische seitenhiebe werden  dem gegner versetzt um am samstag ein opfer  vorzufinden das sich damit zufrieden gibt überhaupt starten zu können...
psychologisch am abgrund,,physiologisch schon einen schritt weiter,,,


@scotti 
wie bekomme ich das hin das meine bildschirmschoner nicht ständig als benutzerbild angezeigt werden ?? das neue ibc hat so seine tücken..


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

bildschirmschoner


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

dann möchte ich nicht wissen was der FB so alles als "bildschirmschoner" auf dem rechner hat


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 264131 Geheimwaffe



Geheimwaffe??

Nennen wir es mal so:

Luftpumpe statt Kondition!


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @scotti
> wie bekomme ich das hin das meine bildschirmschoner nicht ständig als benutzerbild angezeigt werden ?? das neue ibc hat so seine tücken..



Hmmmm, das ist echt ein Problem.

Öffne mal deinen Browser, dann gehst du auf Einstellungen, dann auf Nutzer, dann auf versteckte Nutzer, dann auf User.
Wenn du dann den George von der NSA angezeigt bekommst, schickst du dem eine Nachricht mit deiner Frage 
(wenn er die hier nicht schon mitliest).

Wenn du Glück hast, stehen die Kollegen schon vor deiner Tür.


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 264131 Geheimwaffe



Ich habe mir übrigens eine amtliche Downhillgabel eingebaut, damit der Bock beim Antritt wieder auf den Boden kommt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2013)

@Enduro 
der fb hat  als bildschirmschoner immer steine ,, graue steine,,er sammelt  seit 3 jahren graue steine,,
4 stück hat er schon..

@scotti 
danke,,gruss von george


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich das hin das meine bildschirmschoner nicht ständig als benutzerbild angezeigt werden ??




ich verstehe
du willst das nicht sehen, was du da siehst
ich verstehe

lieber
bildchen vom fb,
von scotti?

in knappen höschen
sexpack
pur

ich verstehe

tb, was is mit dich los?
sind die vorbereitungen auf den samstag zu schwierig?

mir tut nur meine schulter weh
da hab ich ja nochmal glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

scotty,jeder wie er es braucht...die "Luftpumpe" kommt schnell die berge hoch


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb, was is mit dich los?
> sind die vorbereitungen auf den samstag zu schwierig?



nee jojo,,alles gut,,,wir hatten probleme mit dem kettenkarusell,,war eine doofe idee das dingen mitten in den teuto zu stellen,,,der jason stihl hat uns bei dem problem geholfen..
der fb pustet gerade noch die hüpfburg auf und dann kann es los gehen..

alles fertig,,,ihr bikerlein kommet...


----------



## Chefkocher (19. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> scotty,jeder wie er es braucht...die "Luftpumpe" kommt schnell die berge hoch



...wie jetzt Berge hoch ??? ....shit, das mit dem Begriff "Rundkurse" hätte es einen vermuten lassen müssen....aber man hat es verdrängt...shit, shit, shit....
ok...dann gehöre ich zu diesen hier...Zitat TB: "das sich damit zufrieden gibt überhaupt starten zu können...
psychologisch am abgrund,,physiologisch schon einen schritt weiter,,,


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

nicht verzagen chefkocher...wir sind alle gespannt was es gibt...zieh schon mal die regenreifen auf


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Dezember 2013)

Regenreifen? Wie jetzt Regenreifen??
Wenn es regnet komme ich nicht! 
Sonst wird mein extra für Samstag gekauftes Troy Lee Trikot und meine TLD Shorts und meine Platzangst Jacke ganz schmutzig

Ketta! Was soll ich anziehen wenn es regnet, soll ich lieber zu Hause bleiben??


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Regenreifen? Wie jetzt Regenreifen??
> Wenn es regnet komme ich nicht!
> Sonst wird mein extra für Samstag gekauftes Troy Lee Trikot und meine TLD Shorts und meine Platzangst Jacke ganz schmutzig
> 
> Ketta! Was soll ich anziehen wenn es regnet, soll ich lieber zu Hause bleiben??




immer das gleiche mit den stylern...es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur die falsche Bekleidung...schlammbraun ist das richtige scotty...


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2013)

ach was regen,,am anfang der woche war das regenrisiko für samstag bei 82 %,,heute noch bei
36 %,,,also 83 % weniger wie mittwoch ,,denn da war es bei 79%,,morgen wird es bei etwa 35% liegen ,, also schon 48% weniger wie noch am anfang der woche.. = jacke+hose+trikot vom scotti bleiben sauber..
kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen..


----------



## Chefkocher (19. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> nicht verzagen chefkocher...wir sind alle gespannt was es gibt...zieh schon mal die regenreifen auf



pah! Regenreifen?....meine Swampthings bleiben zuhause...netter Versuch Enduro du weißt wie die kleben, nicht wahr?.....und sowie, was'n für Regen???

@scotti 
da du ja deinen Halb-Dhler eh hochschiebst, schiebst Du meins dann mit hoch? Ich würde dann auch oben auf Dich warten...müsstest Dich allerdings nen bisschen beeilen, weißt ja ist nen Rennen und ich fahre so gerne runter


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

wie sagte der TB so schön...psychologische Kriegsführung....die Gegner verbal einschüchtern....also......

uhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 264131 Geheimwaffe




ähhm
wir männer eben
ich bin heute allerdings in echt wieder mal ziemlich neben der spur...
sorry
was sagst du mit diesem bild und diesem wort
echte männer können alles in wenige worte packen
stirb, nein, ..., und "geheimwaffe"

was is damit?
is das ein e-motor?
also in echt: ist der dämpfer, was ganz besonderes?


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

leichter dämpfer und neue Laufräder  mal eben 1,5 kg eingespart....


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. Dezember 2013)

@schlabberkette: Touché! :-D

1,5kg? Pah, ich geh mich jetzt rasieren und mir die Haare schneiden, dann spare ich 2 kg flatternde Masse! 




... Na gut, ich habe geblöfft. Aber wenn ich mein Rad bis Samstag putzen würde könnte ich mir auch n Kilo sparen


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich mir alle haare abschneide, dann
dann bringt das
och kacke




1,5 kg boah weniger am rad
saugut!


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2013)

gewichtsersparnis
hmm
meistens geht es ja eher umgekehrt
meistens legt man ja eher zu

scotti
der folgende film wird leider verkehrt herum abgespielt
die dünnen menschen von tbs bildschirmschoner sehen in wirklichkeit anders aus
aber man kann sich ja seine wirklichkeit ja auch selbst machen
mit den richtigen programmen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. Dezember 2013)

Jo Ebduro....bist ganz schön mutig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Jo Ebduro....bist ganz schön mutig....




warum das????


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Jo Ebduro....bist ganz schön mutig....



jau enduro,,ganz schön gewagt...liegt bestimmt an dem testosteron..
ach enduro,,,wußtest du schon das wir den fb nicht mehr aus den bildern rausschneiden müssen??...der jojo hat da ein programm..


----------



## enduro pro (19. Dezember 2013)

was der jojo nicht alles kann...  freuen wir uns doch auf samstag....


----------



## Trailgurke (19. Dezember 2013)

jojo im weihnachtsmannkostüm mit dicken nippeln!!!!! wat freu ich mir


----------



## Trailgurke (19. Dezember 2013)

oh bin mit dem falschen account drin


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2013)

Trailgurke schrieb:


> oh bin mit dem falschen account drin


oh prezi
ich könnt dir knutschen

lass es mich auf englisch versuchen
you made my day!


das is sogar besser als das, was ich gerade im k&k erlebt hab
die schwazgewandete nonne wurde puttenweiß als die kassiererin die summe für die einkäufe nannte:
66,66 euros...

ach prezi ick könnt dir knutschen


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Dezember 2013)

Ach herrlich endlich mal wieder was los hier!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2013)

THE NUMBER OF THE BEAST .....äähh,,jojo...wer bekommt die restlichen 6 cent ??


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. Dezember 2013)

Die gehen in den Klingelbeutel. Die Firma dankts!


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2013)

ich werde morgen nicht mitfahren - aus "familiären" gründen
mein schwiegervater liegt seit ner zeit im krankenhaus und momentan... - blöd.

und während der ringt, mag ich nicht im teuto rangeln
auch nicht mit euch

aber seid gewiß:
ich bin bei euch 
und vor allem:
immer etwas schneller als ihr - tut mir leid.
viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2013)

sehr schade jojo,,,aber es gibt nun mal dinge die wichtiger sind wie biken...
bin mir ziemlich sicher das du morgen als einer der ersten erfahren wirst wer den gral mit nach hause nimmt...

das wetter hat sich für uns entschieden und die regenwahrscheinlichkeit für morgen  liegt noch bei 11%...
temperatur bei 7°..bedeckt...optimales rennwetter......
um alles und noch mehr zu geben...


----------



## ricobra50 (20. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich werde morgen nicht mitfahren - aus "familiären" gründen
> mein schwiegervater liegt seit ner zeit im krankenhaus und momentan... - blöd.
> 
> und während der ringt, mag ich nicht im teuto rangeln
> ...


 Schade Jojo. Alles Gute für deinen Schwiegervater !!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2013)

nächstes jahr ist wieder ein rennen jojo...es gubt halt wichtigere dinge im leben....


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2013)

noch ein mal schlafen


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (20. Dezember 2013)

Morgen, Kinder, wirds was geben!
Morgen werden wir uns freun!
Welche Wonne, welches Leben
Wird im schönen teuto sein!
Einmal werden wir noch wach,
Heysa, dann ist Racingtag!


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2013)

TB...paß auf..da macht dir jemand konkurrenz im dichten.....


----------



## avid49 (20. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen,ich bin vor Weihnachten mal wieder an der DHL -Front!
Happy Trails


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2013)

@Enduro
nicht nur im dichten,,auch im singen,,mumpitz möchte morgen zur eröffnung des rennens an meiner stelle
""amazing grace""singen...man muß auch loslassen können...

@Avid
du gehörst nicht an die dhl-front  sondern an die dh-front


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2013)

"amazing grace"  .... super... das hat stil... maria carry hat sich da ja auch schon versucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2013)

maria carry,,,wer ist maria carry ??? ich arbeite nur mit profis...die mumpitz macht das schon...


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2013)

aaaaaaaaammäääääääsiiiiiiiIIIIIiiiiiiing grääääääääääce, 
aaaaaamäääääääÄÄÄÄsing grääääääääce

Boah so einen Gesang zum Einzug der Galdiatoren, äääh Racer ,haben die nicht mal bei der UCI Enduro World Challenge!!!

Mumpitz und TB singen im Chor für uns. Ich glaube da kommen mir bestimmt ein paar Tränen, 
vor Rührung natürlich!!
Also falls ich nicht gewinne, liegt es nur daran das ich wegen der Tränen der Rührung nichts sehen konnte


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2013)

jau scotti,,da bring dir am besten taschentücher mit...da musst du durch..der teutonische teutonentrunk ist auch eben fertig geworden....eine tote taube fiel vom dach und da dachte ich mir schau mal kurz nach was das zeug macht...und....genau 45%%%...so soll er sein...


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2013)

Huaaahhhaaaa, schnief, heul,  es geht schon los!
TB hast du morgen auch so ein schönes Kleidchen an???


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2013)

ein hoch auf den TB...er läßt sich immer wieder so schöne Sachen einfallen, das sogar der scotty weinen muß...ein hoch auf den TB...


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2013)

und sein benutzerbild  er hätte den FB nicht besser treffen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (20. Dezember 2013)

Also das mit dem singen macht der tb lieber alleine!  Mit ihm kann ich mich gesangstechnisch bestimmt nich messen xD


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Dezember 2013)

mensch scotti
warum liegt eigentlich deine leiblings motivations-dvd bei mir rum
ich hab doch gesagt ich will die nicht...


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2013)

der is gut schlabber


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> mensch scotti
> warum liegt eigentlich deine leiblings motivations-dvd bei mir rum
> ich hab doch gesagt ich will die nicht...



Warum die bei dir liegt?
Blöde Frage!
Ich durfte sie ja "nur" eine Woche haben.
Dann hast du ja schon heulend vor meiner Tür gestanden und wolltest deine Lieblings CD wieder haben.
Und da du so schön laut Chery Chery Lady gesungen hast, wollte ich dich natürlich schnellstmöglich wieder los werden!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Dezember 2013)

chery cherie wer?
netter versuch scotti....

so, bin vorbereitet für morgen
ich weiß was ich anziehen werde
mein bike ist schick gemacht
der gral ist poliert und freut sich auf den kurzausflug

und jetzt noch ein bischen versöhnliche und besinnliche musik


----------



## enduro pro (20. Dezember 2013)

musikgeschmack hat du schlabber... immer auf dem punkt...


----------



## rigger (20. Dezember 2013)

Und noch was besinnliches zum Wochenende!!


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Dezember 2013)

lieber jojo
du kreativer radfahrer
wenn du skateboard fahren würdest
könnte dies ein video von dir sein...

http://www.thrashermagazine.com/com...emid,90/lang,en/task,viewvideo/video_id,2524/

schade dass du morgen nicht dabei sein kannst
aber du hast richtig entschieden!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2013)

,,,der gral wird morgen prüfen ob es einen neuen würdigen gralshüter gibt,,,oder ob der ehrwürdige schlabber immer noch der auserwählte ist...
ich möchte nicht zuviel verraten,,aber,,dass orakel von xox besagt das es einen neuen gralshüter geben wird...uuaahh..


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Dezember 2013)

na warte mal ab
das mach ich morgen mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2013)

kann der schlabber nicht nur seine unbarmherzigen gegner besiegen sondern auch das orakel von xox ??
wird er morgen den teutonischen zaubertrunk aus dem gral trinken oder muss er mit ketta zum baumarkt um einen kaktus zu kaufen ??? wird er morgen vor lauter wut das spielzeug vom fb vom tisch schmeißen ??
diese und alle anderen fragen werden morgen beantwortet !!!

teutonisches teutonenrennen 2013
es kann nur einen geben


----------



## Chefkocher (20. Dezember 2013)

was für böse, böse Songs....hiermal was zum Cooldown, hier mal was leichtes.... jup hei di jup heida...:


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Dezember 2013)

cooldown?
falsche taktik chefkocher
cooldown gibt´s morgen erst am grill!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2013)

Oh, oh, schlabber zeigt Nerven!
Er poliert schon mal den Gral für den neuen Besitzer!
TB ich glaube du hast Recht es wird einen neuen geben!


----------



## Papa-Joe (20. Dezember 2013)

Das denke ich auch Scotty. Spürst du ihn auch schon? 

Den





?


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Dezember 2013)

Für schlabber:


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Dezember 2013)

spielt nur alle eure hymnen
morgen wird radgefahren und dann
wird das orakel von xox nochmal in der tüte nachschauen müssen.....


----------



## Totoxl (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche erst mal viel Spaß. 
Bim ja ein wenig gespannt was das wohl wird.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2013)

es ist soweit,,der tag der wahrheit....die karten müssen auf den tisch,,,die hosen runter,,,,,,nenne es wie du willst...
eines bleibt :::
jetzt kannst nur noch du dir selber helfen..der rest wird gegen dich kämpfen..

teutonisches teutonenrennen 2013..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. Dezember 2013)

Uaaaaahhhhaaaaaa!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin raus,Erkältung,Fieber das volle programm.Na super wünsche aber allen viel Spaß


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2013)

der gral ist bereit für euch !!! seit auch ihr bereit für den gral ?? 

teutonisches teutonenrennen 2013
der schmerz geht,,der ruhm bleibt für immer..


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2013)

green mary
ricobra
schlabber
superduke
imfluss
enduro
papa-joe
diddie
chrisxrossi
brcrew
chefkocher
richie gecko
prezi
scotti
die neue starterliste,,,und dem ghostbiker gute besserung,,,


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Dezember 2013)

Wenn das der Zieleinlauf wird bin ich voll zufrieden!


----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2013)

ghosti
gute besserung

dem rest:
euch ist nicht mehr zu helfen
der tag ist angebrochen

ihr seid auf euch selbst gestellt

14 ist ne super zahl
das geht dann schlag auf schlag, keine langen pausen
kein frieren

keine entschuldigung


auf denn!
viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wenn das der Zieleinlauf wird bin ich voll zufrieden!


sorry scotti,,musste sein,,dass macht dich bestimmt noch stärker..uuaahhh


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch einen Aufkleber von deinem Benutzerbild machst, so als Motivationshilfe für´s Oberrohr, dann klappt´s bestimmt!!


----------



## diddie40 (21. Dezember 2013)

hey, schön viel Haferflocken essen, gleich wird´s ernst.
Vorbei, das große Sprücheklopfen, Taten zählen.
Freu mich schon, endlich mal wieder den Puls am Anschlag spüren, die Lunge aus´m Hals
und trotzdem ganz cool mit nem Lächeln ins Ziel kommen. Geil, wie hab´ich das vermisst


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2013)

diddie


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Dezember 2013)

der kettenexpress startet

bis gleich!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (21. Dezember 2013)

Alle das Rennen gut überstanden??? Der TB kam mir mit blutverschmiertem Gesicht auf dem Parkplatz entgegen ... und stammelte alle was von: "Der Gral .... mein Schatz ... endlich mein ... alle tot..." ??? Mache mir schon etwas sorgen um den rest der Teutonen...Er knabberte an irgendwas rum, was aussah wie ein Chickenwing ... oder ein Fliegenbeinchen  oder sowas.


----------



## imfluss (21. Dezember 2013)

Es war ein legendärer Tag. Das wahre Rennen wird noch bei Herby ausgefahren - oder eher ausgetrunken ?!


----------



## Superduke990 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi, vielen Danke für alles heute, das war ein Super Tag!
Orga Team war Top!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Dezember 2013)

alle heile, alles gut...selbst das "after race" ist nun vorbei...alle haben fertig...super war's...

wer noch mal will vor weihnachten...montag 16.00 Uhr nightride...


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2013)

teutonisches teutonenrennen 2013..es ist geschichte...
es wurde gekämpft,geschimpft und gelacht..
jeder war bereit alles zu geben,,,und genau das wurde auch von jedem  verlangt..
pussy war gestern eben..
die absolute überraschung war wohl der papa joe...platz 3 ,,gekrönt mit einem spektakulären sturz..
auch der schlabber fuhr am absoluten limit und war im dh nicht zu schlagen,,aber im uphill..platz 2..
der neue gralshüter ist der *chrisxrossi...platz 1*... mit einer unglaublichen leistung..
der ein oder andere war der meinung das der schlabber nicht gegen den chrisxrossi,,sondern gegen das bike von ihm verloren hätte..
der schlabber zeigte hier seine wahre stärke und kommentierte es kurz mit ""ich hätte auch mehr trainieren können ""...mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen..
nochmal meinen respekt für alle die sich getraut haben teilzunehmen..im nächsten jahr wird es eine nummer härter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Dezember 2013)

wäre echt gerne dabeigewesen


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2013)

auch der anschließende stuhlkreis mit supervision forderte die teilnehmer..
feinster ratafia,sambuca und teutonentrunk wurde getrunken wie euterwarme kuhmilch...lecker..
neue ideen wurden geboren und sind in das rennen für 2014 schon eingeflossen..
es wird in 2014 zb. eine stage geben an der die bikes vorher ausgelost werden...ein guter krieger kann mit jeder waffe kämpfen...uuaahhh


----------



## brcrew (22. Dezember 2013)

war ein super event!
danke nochmal an die orga und den gastgeber..
..und ketta fürs krachmachen und anfeuern. und prezis frau fürs filmen. bei papa joes crash hat se sich leider wohl erschrocken und vorschnell die cam ausgemacht.^^ 
alle wieder heile oder gabs beim herby noch ausfälle!?


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2013)

ausfälle ??? keine ahnung ,,,ich weiß von nichts mehr..nee...ausfälle gabe es keine..aber einfälle jede menge..schönes bild...zwei sekunden später saß er wieder auf dem bock und fuhr seinem 3.platz entgegen...so muss es sein..
hat sonst noch jemand bilder am start ???


----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2013)

ausfälle keine, nur einfälle....


----------



## brcrew (22. Dezember 2013)

den legendären massenstart hab ich noch.. ist aber alles aus den videos rausgeschnitten. ketta hat bilder gemacht, aber ob da fahrer drauf sind ist die andere frage.. sie war etwas böse auf ihre cam gestern..^^


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. Dezember 2013)

kann man so alt werden wie ich mich fühle? Werde wohl kaum den Akku für den den Nightride aus der Steckdose ziehen können.

War ein super Tag für alle. Auch klasse organisiert mit gut organisiertem Wetter. Lecker waren auch die von Superduke gespendeten Würstchen, Omaimlfluss Kekse, die gestohlene Wurst von Stefan und der Rum-Glühweintopf. Danke!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2013)

ach chrisxrossi,,werde doch erstmal so alt wie du aussiehst,,dass würde doch schon für den mitteleuropäischen rekord reichen..
schade das du schon weg warst als die tänzerinnen kamen..


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Dezember 2013)

Jau, die Tänzerinnen und der Herbert im Tigertanga! Bilder?
Wollt ihr nicht sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (22. Dezember 2013)

Was für ein Tag! Ich bin so eben aus dem Bett gerobbt und alles dreht sich. Ist es noch der Freudentaumel oder doch der Teutonentrunk? Man weiss es nicht...

Ich weiss nur Stage 1 - 4 haben mich fertig gemacht... Aber Stage 5 hat mich vernichtet! Was für ein Tag!
Danke an TB, für Strecken die uns alles abverlangten und an Herbert für die Obdach!
Danke an alle Zeitnehmer, Filmer und potenzielle Bergretter.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2013)

doch scotti,,komm,,,hau raus,,,,wir sind stark...

der papa -joe .er ist doch nicht  in amsterdam .wir hatten etwas sorge  das du im dschungel der deutschen bahn verloren gehst..


----------



## Ketta (22. Dezember 2013)

Bilder laden gerade hoch, dauert aber etwas...


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Dezember 2013)

TB mit den Bildern das wird nix. Die werden hier immer zensiert!
Hast sie gerade per PN bekommen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2013)

oh gott scotti,,,,dass mit"" wir sind stark"" muss ich wohl zurück nehmen..
wo hatte der eigentlich den tanga her ???


----------



## Chefkocher (22. Dezember 2013)

Wow!! Was ein Tag, was ein Erlebnis!! Den Geschmack des Kampfes noch immer in den Mundwinkeln, blicken wir heute bei warmen Croissants zurück auf eine geniales Event!! Vielen Dank TB für die klasse Orga, das große Engagement und den Spass den Du uns bereitet hast. Herbert, allerbesten Dank für deine wärmendes Obadach und die warme Dusche ;-) Von Mary nochmals allerbesten Dank für den Sonderpreis und hier ganz besonders dem edelen Spender!

Apropos Spender ! "Der Pokal is coming home" !!!! Wir freuen uns, dass der Pokal endlich da ist wo er hingehört, an den Fuße des mächtigen Dörenbergs, der Schmiede der härtesten Teutonen ever, dem Whistler des Südkreises.....ach, ich könnte ewig so weiter....Ich verbeuge mich vor dem ehrwürdigen Gralsritter.....tja Schlabber, und hier wird er wohl auch noch ein wenig bleiben ;-)

Jungs...und Mädels, mit euch macht's so richtig Spass !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (22. Dezember 2013)

Den hat der ritschi in Polen auf dem Trödel gekauft. Von so einem Vietnamesen, der echt original Gutschi Tangas verkauft hat.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2013)

ahh,,den kenne ich,,,von dem habe ich vor kurzen eine  uhr  gekauft..total blöd der typ..verkauft mir eine echte rolex für 500 piepen..und eben gehe ich zum wok-man ,,und ? rate mal !!! da steht der hinter dem tresen und verkauft frühlingsrollen...ich raus und will ins taxi einsteigen,,und,,,richtig,da sitzt der schon hinter dem steuer...
ich voll panik und renne schnell in die nächste kneipe,,und ??? du wolle rose kaufen ???
der macht mir echt schiss der typ...


----------



## ricobra50 (22. Dezember 2013)

War ein Super Tag Danke an TB, und an Herbert für die Obdach!


----------



## Superduke990 (22. Dezember 2013)

Super Tag!

Ein paar Bilder....


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2013)

teutonische tugenden..
stürzen ,, aufstehen ,,, weiter fahren..


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Dezember 2013)

Bild 3 gefällt mir am besten. Gab´s eigentlich Extrapunkte fürs Bodenturnen?

Rolle seitwärts:												  20 Sekunden Gutschrift
Backflip over Handlebar:									 35 Sekunden
Sidekipp:															10 Sekunden
Scratch over the Ziellinie:									15 Sekunden
3 oder mehr Bodenkontakte:							   5 Minuten

Das erklärt auch den 3. Platz von Papa joe


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Dezember 2013)

uuaaahhhh......guten morgen
was für ein tag, was für ein rennen, was für eine afterraceparty
bin gestern auf dem rückweg von stage 5 mit dem tollen "2ter platz pokal" im arm zufrieden eingeschlafen und bin vorhin erst wieder aufgewacht....
der neue pokal steht jetzt dort wo der gral vorher stand..... braucht ketta wenigstens keinen kaktus zu kaufen!

glückwunsch an den neuen gralshüter!!!
an chrisxrossi war gestern kein vorbeikommen...chapeau!!
allergrößten respekt an papa-joe für seinen 3. Platz,
er hat mit dem messer zwischen den zähnen den teuto gerockt!!
glückwunsch natürlich auch an greenmary für den deutlichen sieg bei den damen!!

war wie immer ne super truppe
alle haben alles gegeben, so muss dat
tolle orga, danke tb!!
zwischendurch gab´s sogar kettenfett zu trinken....oder was war das?
alles schön gekennzeichnet, da konnte selbst ich mich nicht verfahren
hätte aber nie gedacht, dass es einen noch schlimmeren orientierungslegastheniker gibt...glückwunsch an prezi!!!
danke an ketta, mumpitz, trailgurke und krefelder für zeitnahme, unbestechlichkeit, anfeuern, fotos schießen, videos drehen.....
und dann noch kekse vom imfluss...leckkkaaaa!

stage 5 beim herbi war ein würdiger abschluss für das teutonische jahr 2013
gastfreundschaft al la card!!

so
genug lobesreden geschwungen, gedankt, gratuliert und rumgeschleimt
nach dem rennen ist vor dem rennen
der gral steht eindeutig im falschen bundesland!!
der 2te platz pokal ist eindeutig zu klein
teutonisches teutonenrennen 2014 ich komme
und werde besser vorbereitet sein als je zuvor
zieht euch kalt an, ich werde heiß wie frittenfett sein!!!


----------



## Superduke990 (22. Dezember 2013)

Soooo.... Wo ist der treffpunkt fur Montags Nightride 1600?


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Dezember 2013)

Uaaahhaaaa, Angst!!!
Der Schlabber im Angriffsmodus

Die Waffen werden geschärft
Prezi wünscht sich noch schnell ein Navi,
ich einen Bauch-weg-Gürtel,
Ritschi eine Trailhupe,
Ketta ein Knie ...

Ach ja schöne Fotos Ketta!!!


----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2013)

Superduke990 schrieb:


> Soooo.... Wo ist der treffpunkt fur Montags Nightride 1600?


wanderparkplatz bocketal kurz vor brochterbeck....das ist der gegenüber vom Campingplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (22. Dezember 2013)

*An alle, die mit nach PDS fahren!
Bisher haben erst 3 Leute bezahlt! Das reicht noch nicht für die Anzahlung!!!
Wir müssen die Anzahlung machen und möchten wissen wer mitkommt. 
Nicht das wir wieder ein großes Haus mieten und nachher die Hälfte absagt.
Bitte in die IG gucken und schnell überweisen.*


----------



## Richie_Gecko (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Trailgurke (22. Dezember 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> und prezis frau fürs filmen. bei papa joes crash hat se sich leider wohl erschrocken und vorschnell die cam ausgemacht.^^
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 264529



Ich hab noch nachgedacht und überlegt ob ich weiter draufhalten soll, aber das konnte ich mit meinen weiblichen Prinzipien einfach nicht vereinbaren


----------



## Papa-Joe (22. Dezember 2013)

Und dafür danke ich dir sehr!


----------



## Prezident (22. Dezember 2013)

Danke für das tolle Event! war ein super Spaßiger Tag im Teuto mit allem drum und dran
nächstes Jahr greife ich von hinten an aber diesmal mit Navi!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Dezember 2013)

ach ihr seid ja alle bescheuert
herrlich
jetzt guck ich noch eben nach, ob ihr auch filme gemacht habt


----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2013)

mal eben melden wer morgen um 1600 zum nightride kommt...


----------



## Papa-Joe (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich entscheide das morgen Früh, je nachdem wie sich meine Beine anfühlen.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Dezember 2013)

Wenn Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2013)

ich bin auch dabei,,,soll ich wieder eine flasche von dem leckeren stacheldraht mitbringen ??


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich muß noch fahren!


----------



## brcrew (22. Dezember 2013)

auch dabei..


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2013)

alles klar scotti,,dann reicht ja eine halbe flasche....


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Dezember 2013)

OK dann kann ich die Hælfte mitfahren


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe gerade meine Beine gefragt: Und, wie siehts aus Beine, heute wieder eine Runde fahren?
....Sie haben mir in den Arsch getreten und mich angeschrien: "Hast du sie noch alle? Wir haben uns mindestens noch zwei Tage Ruhe verdient!!!"

TB, was war in dem Stacheldraht? Warum reden meine Beine mit mir? Und warum sehe ich seit Samstag kleine Wichtel, die auf rosa Mäusen reiten? 

Also was ich sagen wollte, ich bin heute Abend nicht dabei. Viel Spaß an die Bezwinger der Dunkelheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2013)

mach dir keine sorgen papa-joe..das geht vorbei...also das mit den beinen,,,dass mit den rosa mäusen und den wichteln  bleibt...
sagt dir LSD was ??? LSD steht für " Liquid Stachel Draht""..hatte ich das nicht erwähnt ??
have a good trip...


----------



## Superduke990 (23. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mal eben melden wer morgen um 1600 zum nightride kommt...


Moin! so ich habe gerade "Where the Trail ends" geschaut... Ich fahre heute abend mit )) WoooHoooo!


----------



## enduro pro (23. Dezember 2013)

in the teuto Woods the trail never Ends


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (23. Dezember 2013)

Hat wer bock Freitag oder Samstag auf ne chillige Tour?


----------



## enduro pro (23. Dezember 2013)

leider arbeiten...


----------



## imfluss (23. Dezember 2013)

Bin für heute raus. Bike braucht etwas Liebe und Zuwendung. Wenn das Wetter gut ist fahr ich aber nach den Feiertagen wohl wieder.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2013)

am samstag wäre ich dabei...endlich mal den neuen trail fahren von dem der imfluss so schwärmt..


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Dezember 2013)

bin zu 16 Uhr am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2013)

unglaubliches geschah heute im nächtlichen teuto,,,,,,,teutonische krieger die kein problem damit hätten den teufel beim pokern zu bescheissen lagen sich tränen erstickt in den armen..
"""lasst uns nicht mehr so weit fahren,,wir müssen das alles ja auch wieder zurück""""worte wie ein leberhaken ,,
auf jeden fall wenn sie vom chrisxrossi kommen..
danke das ich dabei sein durfte..


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2013)

auf mehrfachen wunsch ,, hier die zeiten von samstag :::


chrisxrossi	 24:51 min.​
schlabber	  25:26 min.
papa-joe	   29:18 min.

ricobra		  29:49 min.
brcrew		  30:20 min.
diddie		   31:00 min.
enduro		  32:17 min.
scotti			32:35 min.
superduke	 32:37 min.	
chefkocher	33:17 min.
richie gecko  33:41 min.
imfluss		 34:12 min.
green mary   41:00 min.
prezident  ca.44:08 min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier die zeiten von samstag :
> 
> *prezident  ca.44:08 min.*




warst du schnell noch ne pommes essen??


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Dezember 2013)

Er war Schiffe gucken!


----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Er war Schiffe gucken!



jo
is auch was feines.
haben die da in den bergen ja nich so


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2013)

jau,,,der prezi ist sein eigenes rennen gefahren,,,mit sightseeing,,,er dachte das ist hier so schön,, ich schaue mir erstmal ein paar schiffe an,,um dann die stage 1 zu fahren,,nur anders herum ..als dann langsam die batterie von der stoppuhr schwächer wurde hat der schlabber ihn gesucht ,,und gefunden.
realtime ca. 01:09 min. stunden,,aber die meisten kilometer auf dem ticker..


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Dezember 2013)

"""lasst uns nicht mehr so weit fahren,,wir müssen das alles ja auch wieder zurück""""worte wie ein leberhaken ,,
auf jeden fall wenn sie vom chrisxrossi kommen..
danke das ich dabei sein durfte..[/quote]

Du hattes mir LSD versprochen, stattdessen gab es 47,3 Kilometer


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2013)

LSD ist aus,,,der papa-joe hat meine ganzen vorräte aufgekauft..
wenn ich daran denke bringe ich dir samstag was vom 
*laphroigh cask strengh* mit,,,,uuuaaahh,,da gegen ist der LSD wie die muttermilch einer tragenden waipiti kuh..


----------



## enduro pro (23. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,uuuaaahh,,da gegen ist der LSD wie die muttermilch einer tragenden waipiti kuh..


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Dezember 2013)

Du bringst am Samstag LCS mit, im Sinne aller runde ich dann auf 60 Kilometer(immer flach hoch) auf.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2013)

oh jaaaaaa,,die berühmten flach hoch touren...cool....ich bringe alles mit...muss aber sonntag um 21°° in die tanzschule..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2013)

wart ihr da schon mal?
ihr wart da bestimmt schon mal ne?


----------



## brcrew (23. Dezember 2013)

War ne feine runde eben am vorweihnachtlichen sommerabend! 
Besten dank nochmal an den superduke!


----------



## Superduke990 (23. Dezember 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> War ne feine runde eben am vorweihnachtlichen sommerabend!
> Besten dank nochmal an den superduke!


Kein problem


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (23. Dezember 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Bin für heute raus. Bike braucht etwas Liebe und Zuwendung. Wenn das Wetter gut ist fahr ich aber nach den Feiertagen wohl wieder.





Teuto Biker schrieb:


> am samstag wäre ich dabei...endlich mal den neuen trail fahren von dem der imfluss so schwärmt..



Jaa allerdings finde ich den tollen neuen trail wahrscheinlich nich ohne den imfluss....^^ naja mal schauen...


----------



## kleinOtze (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohes Fest und schöne Feiertage!!!


----------



## brcrew (24. Dezember 2013)

allen teutonen frohe festtage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezident (24. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> warst du schnell noch ne pommes essen??



ich war Schiffe gucken, Bio-Pommes essen und hab noch ein paar extra KM zurückgelegt
dafür ist die Zeit doch gar nicht so übel oder?

Allen schöne Feiertage!!


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche allen ein tolles Weihnachtsfest!

@ chrisxrossi
You made my day!!
"Wir müssen langsam mal an den Rückweg denken ..."

Das wir das noch mal erleben durften!!!


----------



## Totoxl (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich schließe mich den Weihnachtswünschen an...
Besinnliche Festtage euch allen.


----------



## Chefkocher (24. Dezember 2013)

Auch aus der neuen Heimat des teutonischen Grals wünschen wir euch und euren Familien ein tolles Weihnachtsfest !!!

am Samstag radeln? Imfluss neuen Super-Secret-Trail checken? Wir wären wohl dabei !! Wo gehts denn hin, NRW oder Niedersachsen?


----------



## diddie40 (24. Dezember 2013)

schöne Feiertage euch allen und Samstag wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## ricobra50 (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich
wünsche Euch
ein frohes Weihnachts-
fest, ein paar Tage
Gemütlichkeit mit viel Zeit zum Ausruhen und Genießen !!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Dezember 2013)

wenn jemand lust hat die angemästeten x-mas-kalorien adäquat in leistung umzusetzen
am samstag 28.12. gibt es nochmal die möglichkeit um die wette zu fahren
bei den frOEridern am fahlenscheid in olpe
das sind die jungs die auch das rasenrennen veranstalten
für 15 Euronen mit Schlepplift
regen und schlamm sind garantiert 

http://froerider.de/wir-wollen-um-die-wette-fahren/


----------



## enduro pro (24. Dezember 2013)

frohes fest euch allen....


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wart ihr da schon mal?
> ihr wart da bestimmt schon mal ne?



hammer jojo
ein traum!!!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (24. Dezember 2013)

Also wer Samstag bock hat so ggn 12 am nassen Dreieck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Dezember 2013)

jo denn:
schöne feiertage uns allen







schlabberkette schrieb:


> am samstag 28.12. gibt es nochmal die möglichkeit um die wette zu fahren
> bei den frOEridern




jo die froeriders. so sind se
immer fürn spass zu haben
mensch! du hast es gut: schlamm schlamm und schlamm

viel spass dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Dezember 2013)

ein fröhlich weihnacht sei euch allen beschert,
auf das eure bikeausrüstung sich reichlich mehrt.
zur feier des tages noch ein glas voll stacheldraht,
er euch vor der ansteckenden weihnachtshektik bewahrt.


----------



## der krefelder (24. Dezember 2013)

ich wünsche euch allen schöne Feiertage


----------



## enduro pro (24. Dezember 2013)

und wer da will den speck bezwingen, der soll sich einfinden, am 2ten zum  singen...ähhh radfahren 

wer keine lust mehr auf weihnachten hat, am 2ten Weihnachtstag kann geradelt werden...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> und wer da will den speck bezwingen, der soll sich einfinden, am 2ten zum  singen...
> .



und den tag im teuto verbringen,,mit dem rad durch die lüfte springen..
den teuto rocken,,die leute mit seinem neuen outfit schocken..
komm und zeig deine neuen platzangstsocken...



das reimt sich und was sich reimt ist gut.
(pumuckl)


----------



## Superduke990 (24. Dezember 2013)

Merry Christmas!

Fröhliche Weihnachten euch allen da draußen. Ich wünschen euch allen ruhige Tage.


----------



## imfluss (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohes Fest an Euch alle !
Möget Ihr fit durch die Tage kommen und bald wieder munter die Berge rauf und runter.


----------



## rigger (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohes Fest euch allen!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Dezember 2013)

so ihr lieben
eigentlich wollten wir euch mit einem video vom teutonenrennen bescheren
aber nach 6 stunden hochladen muss wohl der fette weihnachtsmann auf den server getreten sein......da ist das ding abgekackt......jetzt müsst ihr euch noch ein bischen gedulden

okay, manche szenen wären eh nix für die beschauliche weihnachtszeit gewesen  

wir ketten wünschen euch allen jedenfalls schöne und entspannte weihnachtstage!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche euch frohe Weinachten und nen guten rutsch


----------



## Prezident (24. Dezember 2013)

schlabber hört sich gut an
bist du auch vor ort? wer noch? überlege gerade


----------



## Prezident (24. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wart ihr da schon mal?
> ihr wart da bestimmt schon mal ne?



wow!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2013)

im teuto waren wieder mal die netten leute mit dem mtb Problem unterwegs und haben die wege zugeschmissen...


----------



## imfluss (25. Dezember 2013)

Wir machen den Weg frei ! Wer morgen Lust hat ich wollt um 12 Uhr ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (25. Dezember 2013)

Hm morgen is bei mir noch Weihnachtsprogramm angesagt... Freitag oder Samstag will ich aber auf jeden Fall ne runde in den Teuto!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2013)

bin ich dabei...der ben und ich treffen uns im bocketal um 1200...komm doch rüber...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (25. Dezember 2013)

Wann denn? Freitag oder Samstag?


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2013)

morgen


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (25. Dezember 2013)

Och nö^^ hat denn keiner Samstag zeit?


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2013)

arbeiten...


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Dezember 2013)

ein unvergesslicher tag!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Dezember 2013)

samstag 13°°....gaaanz ruhige tour...gaaanz ohne streß...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (25. Dezember 2013)

Toller plan tb!! Start von wo?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Dezember 2013)

gleicher treffpunkt wie beim race..


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2013)

carbon statt Kondition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Dezember 2013)

Danke Schlabber, schönes Video. Auch schöne Bilder bei. Super.

Wenn der Sieger einen Wunsch frei hätte, würde er sagen lass uns Samstag hier biken. Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2013)

sehr geiles Video schlabber... klasse eindrücke vom tag...


----------



## Prezident (25. Dezember 2013)

Samstag TalEnduro Chris  denk mal drüber nach


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (25. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gleicher treffpunkt wie beim race..


Ok super!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wart ihr da schon mal?
> ihr wart da bestimmt schon mal ne?


Hallo zusammen,

allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!

Jojo2, könnte Finale Ligure sein..., Rollercoaster?! chrisxrossi als Experte? Was sagst du?


----------



## jojo2 (26. Dezember 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!
> 
> Jojo2, könnte Finale Ligure sein..., Rollercoaster?! chrisxrossi als Experte? Was sagst du?




finale? eh ich mich schlagen lass, 
fahr ich dann auch mal nach finale

ich hab natürlich auf christians wort gewartet,
aber der konnte das video noch nicht angucken,
weil er sich noch nicht von samstag erholt hat.


was macht wetter? scheint ja zu gehen
grüße und viel spass noch!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2013)

hmmm,,jojo,,,,ich habe in finale beim biken zwar meistens nur den süßen popo vom chrisxrossi vor mir gesehen,,,aber die abfahrt kenne ich nicht... wenn du den trail schon gut findest musst du unbedingt nach finale ..in meinem kopfkino habe ich trails die 10 mal geiler sind...alle in finale...


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich mir so das Filmchen anschaue werde ich richtig neidisch, wer war eigentlich der Teutoheld?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Dezember 2013)

Der Hintern von Christian ist natürlich unschlagbar aber ich hätte jetzt auf einen Trail der "Defender Tour" getippt. Aber TB hat absolut recht, wenn dir das gefällt, dann fahr hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. Dezember 2013)

"dann fahr hin..."
hmm

aber ich glaub, ich verabschied mich vom mtb-sport
bin nämlich grad rennrad gefahren
hamma!
mit tempo 70 durchs emsland und 
in papenburg schußabfahrten von den bogenbrücken
hamma!
und ich komm nach haus und das rad sieht aus wie grad in duisburg gekauft
kannse so wieder in die schublade legen, kein dreck dran!
scotti, das wär auch was für dich


echt? finale?
oh kagge, ich wollte ich dies jahr nur nach lac blanc, hafjell, järvsö, schottland
und immer wieder mal papenburg...

wie weit is finale wech?


(und kann man irgendwas mit diesen kackliegendenbremsgriffen machen - jedesmal auf´n boden bücken,
wenn man anhalten will. aber diese mühlsteingroßen kettenblätter sind grandios)


----------



## Chefkocher (26. Dezember 2013)

Apropos Finale: dat Mariele und ich haben da jetzt endlich Anfang April 2014 eine ganze Woche gebucht  Hat einer von euch zufällig dieses Büchlein von Yoyo Marienfeld "Mountainbiken in Finale Ligure"?....nur so als erste Orientierung...scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein.


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Dezember 2013)

ich würde mich ja mal gerne von hinten sehen, muss ja entzückend aussehen.

Hier mal was für die Heteros unter uns:


----------



## jojo2 (26. Dezember 2013)

@Teuto Biker (cool dein bild wird eingeblendet, wenn man @Teuto Biker (schon wieder!!) schreibt)
 bleibt ihr bei samstag 13 uhr an diesem einen treffpunkt?
ich werd versuchen, da zu sein - dann erzählst mir vielleicht auch von finale?


----------



## jojo2 (26. Dezember 2013)

oh christian du warst gleichzeitig mit mir am schreiben
dagegen kann ich natürlich nich anstinken
(oh das war jetzt nich passend - oder? sorry)


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Dezember 2013)

passt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab das buch von Jojo, wenn du shuttelst ist es überflüssig und iee gps tracks kann man nicht mehr runterladen...


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Dezember 2013)

Shutteln ist natürlich super, aber wenn man noch Zeit übrig hat, sollte man unbedingt auch selbst ein paar Trails unter die Stollen nehmen. Es gibt dort viele alte Römerwege die man unbedingt mal erkunden sollte. Starten praktisch direkt in Final Borgo. Ich hatte die mit einem selbstnavigierendem Outodoornavi gefunden und war total überrascht das das Navi mich über solche coolen Wege leitet.

Der liebe Schulte hat mir aber auch zusätzlich eine ganze reihe von GPS Trails überlassen(nochmals Danke), im Prinzip alle bekannten DH´s. Dazu hab ich auch selbst welche aufgezeichnet. Wenn Du JoJo also noch Infos brauchst, kannst Du Dich gerne an mich wenden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2013)

[quote="jojo2, post: 11610947
bleibt ihr bei samstag 13 uhr an diesem einen treffpunkt?
ich werd versuchen, da zu sein - dann erzählst mir vielleicht auch von finale?[/quote]

klar jojo,,ich erzähl dir alles über finale,,,musst nur vorher sagen ob es wahr sein soll oder,,,,ich nenne es mal,,, frei interpretiert..oder eine mischung aus beidem..der fb zb. möchte immer klare  fakten und  das am ende jeder berichterstattung  geheiratet wird ..
am samstag bleibt es bei 13°°...


----------



## imfluss (26. Dezember 2013)

Egal welches Wetter ? Auch wenn die Tore des Himmels sich weit öffnen und ein Schwall, gar eine Sturmflut, sich über den Teuto ergießt ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2013)

alleine fahre ich bei regen nicht,,,ansonsten bin ich dort..


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (26. Dezember 2013)

Nee also wenns in strömen regnet hab ich kein Bock. ... aber sonst bin ich da!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Dezember 2013)

wenn es regnet können wir immer noch hierhin:

http://www.26in.fr/videos/les-arcs-woodstock.html


----------



## imfluss (26. Dezember 2013)

Danke Christian jetzt muss ich die ganze Zeit an Sonne, grünes Gras, lange flowige Trails und überhaupt denken...


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Dezember 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Danke Christian jetzt muss ich die ganze Zeit an Sonne, grünes Gras, lange flowige Trails und überhaupt denken...



boah ey,,was hat der chrisxrossi da wieder verkauft ???


----------



## diddie40 (27. Dezember 2013)

hätte da mal ein paar fragen:
wo und wann ist morgen treffen?
hat jemand einen 241mm luftdämpfer rumliegen?
würde gerne mal verschiedene dämpfer in meinem froggy testen.
für bike meines sohnes könnte ich noch einen 0° vorbau und einen breoiten lowrise lenker gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2013)

lieber @diddie40
das schrieb der tb:

gleicher treffpunkt wie beim race..

[quote="jojo2, post: 11610947
bleibt ihr bei samstag 13 uhr an diesem einen treffpunkt?
ich werd versuchen, da zu sein - dann erzählst mir vielleicht auch von finale?[/quote]

klar jojo,,ich erzähl dir alles über finale,,,musst nur vorher sagen ob es wahr sein soll oder,,,,ich nenne es mal,,, frei interpretiert..oder eine mischung aus beidem..der fb zb. möchte immer klare fakten und das am ende jeder berichterstattung geheiratet wird ..
am samstag bleibt es bei 13°°...



alles klar?

was für´n länge soll´n der vorbau haben und wie die lenkerbreite?



ich hab heut mein jimbo im wald zerlegt
...und jetzt könnte ich eine mutter für das jimbo gebrauchen


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2013)

heiraten find ich auch okay
muss aber nich
ich bin da nich so romantisch veranlagt
hauptsache es knallt


----------



## diddie40 (27. Dezember 2013)

vorbaulänge 40-50mm, lenker 760mm breite
eine mutter für´s jimbo?
was sagt denn der Vati dazu?


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (27. Dezember 2013)

Was freu ich mich, nach dem ganzen Weihnachtsstress, auf ne chillige biketour morgen!!


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2013)

diddie40 schrieb:


> vorbaulänge 40-50mm, lenker 760mm breite
> eine mutter für´s jimbo?
> was sagt denn der Vati dazu?



kommt der morgen auch?
dann ist pascal bestimmt auch dabei



vorbau gucke ich mal


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2013)

jau,,13°° soll es heute an den start gehen,,es wird aber wohl nass werden,,passt ja,,treff ist schließlich am nassen dreieck...


----------



## jojo2 (28. Dezember 2013)

wenn ihr euch entschließt, heute nicht im nassen teuto zu fahren,
dann gebt schnell bescheid - ich würd dann gerne bei mir fahren, 
da macht´s im nassen geviert immer viel spass


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2013)

13°° treff,,,fertig,,,egal ob regen ,, schnee oder sonne..13°°...
immer schön locker aus der hüfte...
es kommen noch ein ganzer schwung von bikern aus münster dazu...
sollten das leute mit zeitnot sein können wir evtl. in zwei gruppen fahren..


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2013)

Münster???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2013)

Greven ist raus!
Der Rücken macht schlapp


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2013)

es wollen ein paar leute aus münster kommen,,,kenne ich auch nicht,,,wird bestimmt lustig..

oh ärmster scotti...gestern zuviel im hüggel riskiert ???


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2013)

Neee, Hüggel war ok.
In unserem Alter ist es einfach zu gefährlich das schwere DH Bike ganz alleine aus dem Keller zu holen


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> In unserem Alter ist es einfach zu gefährlich das schwere DH Bike ganz alleine aus dem Keller zu holen



kauf dir ne modelleisenbahn


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2013)

Au ja, das ist eine gute Idee.
Aber wer trägt mir die in den Keller??


----------



## jojo2 (28. Dezember 2013)

will jemand einen hahn?
schön groß schön bunt - 7 monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2013)

macht bestimmt der DHL fahrer gegen ein kleines trinkgeld...der ist zwar kurz vor der rente, aber noch sehr fit


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2013)

jojo, schon fertig für den ofen????


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (28. Dezember 2013)

Scheiße kann das nich mal aufhören zu regnen jetzt?


----------



## jojo2 (28. Dezember 2013)

mumpitzz fahr mal im regen

regen und schlamm sind immer gut und im winter ohne mücken


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> macht bestimmt der DHL fahrer gegen ein kleines trinkgeld...der ist zwar kurz vor der rente, aber noch sehr fit



Werner, trägst du mir die in den Keller??


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde schon klitsch nass sein wenn ich am Dreieck ankomme  ichhab ja nich den luxus und kann mit dem auto bis an den nnächsten trail ran fahren. .....


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2013)

bis vor 1 min. 10 sek. hatte ich noch platz im auto...jetzt hat der krefelder schon reserviert...der ist nämlich auch einzelkind und friert schnell...genau wie der fb...

schöner hahn jojo..


----------



## jojo2 (28. Dezember 2013)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Ich werde schon klitsch nass sein wenn ich am Dreieck ankomme  ichhab ja nich den luxus und kann mit dem auto bis an den nnächsten trail ran fahren. .....



ich fahre ueber hopsten
soll ich dich aufladen?

tb sauschoener hahn
smartphones sind doof



tb


----------



## ricobra50 (28. Dezember 2013)

13 Uhr bin ich dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der krefelder (28. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bis vor 1 min. 10 sek. hatte ich noch platz im auto...jetzt hat der krefelder schon reserviert...der ist nämlich auch einzelkind und friert schnell...genau wie der fb...
> 
> schöner hahn jojo..


dieser vergleich hat mich ins herz getroffen


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich wohn aber doch in Ibbenbüren jojo.... ich weis ja nich wie du fährst aber solltest du hier vorbei kommen nehm ich das gerne in Anspruch


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2013)

was sagst du da TB  der krefelder ist mit dem FB verwandt


----------



## der krefelder (28. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> was sagst du da TB  der krefelder ist mit dem FB verwandt


du hast dir gerade einen feind gemacht.....


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2013)

also ich mag den FB...der ist ein prima kumpel


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2013)

morgen jemand im teuto unterwegs???


----------



## avid49 (28. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Werner, trägst du mir die in den Keller??


Na klar,dafür brauche ich aber erst einen Auftrag......so iss das nun bei den Beamten!


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> morgen jemand im teuto unterwegs???



Wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist, hätte ich wohl Lust.
Kann aber nicht lange. Das heißt früh treffen und nicht so lange fahren.
Muß um 15 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2013)

denke an deinen rücken scotti...trefft euch lieber später und hört dafür früher auf..dann braucht ihr auch nicht so lange zu fahren..
das haben wir heute schon ,,,käh wat fein dat doch wah,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. Dezember 2013)

ach war das schön vorhin im teuto
50 effektive höhenmeter können so viel freude bereiten
ich hatte es fast vergessen


aber nun noch mal zum rennen:
wir sind heute einzelne abschnitte vom rennen gefahren
und jetzt

zieh ich meinen hut vor allen, die das rennen mitgefahren sind
ihr habt echt schwerstarbeit geleistet!
krass! klasse!




ich hatte heute wie immer chillig bestellt und chillig bekommen.
das war schön, mit schöner aussicht und netten leuten
und so viele waren dabei, wo ich immer wieder den eindruck hatte,
die vorher schon mal gesehen zu haben
im nächsten jahr kann ich bestimmt wieder mehr im teuto chillen
freu ich mich schon!


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2013)

Krass, jojo auf Tekkno!


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> denke an deinen rücken scotti...trefft euch lieber später und hört dafür früher auf..dann braucht ihr auch nicht so lange zu fahren..
> das haben wir heute schon ,,,käh wat fein dat doch wah,,,




Hmmm, 
TB ich glaub so mach ich das auch!
Du hast immer so gute Ideen!


----------



## jojo2 (28. Dezember 2013)

das weiße zeug haben die irgendwie anders genannt,
aber is auch schon ne zeit her
ich bin so vergesslich geworden...


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Dezember 2013)

war auch mal wieder schön Dich zu sehen Jojo. Musst mal wieder öfter vorbei kommen. Ich natürlich auch.


----------



## imfluss (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja war schön heude, auch wenn das Pannenpech uns etwas ereilt hat. Bei mir war ab der Hälfte ne Speiche raus. Behelfsmäßig nachgespannt dann gings. Morgen is Wetter sehr gut, werd wohl 13 Uhr an den Klippen starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2013)

wetter wird gut...wollte gegen 11.00 los, damit man noch was hat vom tag...starte im bocketal, wer kommt, der kommt...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (28. Dezember 2013)

War wohl cool heute auch wenn mich auf den letzten Metern echt die kraft verlassen hat xD (aber das hab ich mit ner Monsterportion gebratenem reis vom Chinesen wieder reingefuttert) xD


----------



## imfluss (28. Dezember 2013)

Planänderung. Werde auch bei Scottis Rückenschule im Bocketal mitmachen.
Jojo netter Streifen. Ist das DJ Zinc ?


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2013)

upps
das eine ist rampue mit sonnenblumencore
das andere... puhh steht im abspann
ich hatte das nur reingesetzt, weil ich mal ein paar tage dort aufnahmen gemacht habe,
wo wir gestern auch waren. die wege da gehören mir zu den schönsten
allers gute in der rückenschule


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> also ich mag den FB...der ist ein prima kumpel



da muss ich dir mal recht geben,,,super typ,,,freundlich,gut aussehend,gebildet,einfühlsam zuverlässig und noch 1000 sachen mehr die für den fb stehen..
ein echtes prachtexemplar...


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2013)

... und ein teufelskerl
jo! das is der fb!



richard deine 16 kilo ließen mir vorhin im wald keine ruh
"was, wenn der richard recht hat... du einfach nur zu blöd bist,
deine waage kaputt und und und"
tausend beunruhigende dinge gingen mir durch den kopf

zuhause angekommen, habe ich es sofort gewaschen und gewogen
(allerdings personenwaage, allerdings nicht alleine die zahlen angeguckt).
mit den neuen reifen und den coolen pedalen
bleibt es unter 20!

das fand ich echt erleichternd. damit ist das rad leichter als ich!
und nun zur torte
etwas gewicht geht noch


----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2013)

was für eine schlammschlacht...nur noch dreck im wald und gefühlte 1 Millionen holländer unterwegs im 20-50ger gruppen...

Invasion im teuto...


----------



## ricobra50 (29. Dezember 2013)

(richard deine 16 kilo ließen mir vorhin im wald keine ruh
"was, wenn der richard recht hat... du einfach nur zu blöd bist,
deine waage kaputt und und und"
tausend beunruhigende dinge gingen mir durch den kopf

zuhause angekommen, habe ich es sofort gewaschen und gewogen
(allerdings personenwaage, allerdings nicht alleine die zahlen angeguckt).
mit den neuen reifen und den coolen pedalen
bleibt es unter 20!)

jojo unten 20kg habe ich recht fast 16!?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. Dezember 2013)

was für ein Thread....Löööööööschhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2013)

fast 16!
und eins meiner lieblingsräder geworden
man muss halt nich alles mit dem wollen 
und wenn man was von dem will, dann
beherzt!


schlabber
wie war´s in olpe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> was für ein Thread....Löööööööschhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn




was für ein mann!
ein wort - ein satz zumindest - reicht dir für alles
was macht dein schwellkörper? dein schleimbeutel?


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was macht dein schwellkörper? dein schleimbeutel?



Ist das eine Frage, oder sind das zwei Fragen?


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schlabber
> wie war´s in olpe?


schön cremig jojo, sehr cremig-braun
ich hab´s mir aus der ferne angeschaut...auf fratzebuch-fotos 
starterfeld war schon ausgebucht, so musste ich nicht hin


----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2013)

schlabber, cremig geht auch im teuto...sehr cremig sogar


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2013)

gestern war doch noch alles griffig enduro...




im focus-online  habe ich gelesen das ballerspiele nicht nur einsam  ,,sondern auch aggressiv machen ...
mtb-sport wurde dort als eine sportart genannt die helfen kann...
hoch interessant..finde ich...


----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2013)

griffig wars heut nur dort wo noch keiner gefahren ist, alles andere war von den holländischen Horden platt gemacht worden...


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2013)

gönn denen das doch,,,die haben ja sonst keine sportart außer radfahren die sie beherschen...
fussball,,,formel 1,,,tennis und weiß der geier,,,,alles sportarten die westlich von gronau nur talentfrei betrieben werden..


----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2013)

du hättest es sehen sollen...ca 15 mann mit 29gern und gefühlt 50km/h über den hermann ....wie ein geschwader tiefflieger...ich hatte angst


----------



## brcrew (29. Dezember 2013)

und wegen solcher deppen regen sich die wanderer auf.. irgendwie verständlich..^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2013)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Ist das eine Frage, oder sind das zwei Fragen?





schlabberkette schrieb:


> schön cremig jojo, sehr cremig-braun
> ich hab´s mir aus der ferne angeschaut...auf fratzebuch-fotos
> starterfeld war schon ausgebucht, so musste ich nicht hin




okay
dann bist du ja noch fit
und arbeiten musst du bestimmt erst wieder in einer woche...
sach ma bescheid, wo du in den nächsten tagen fahrrad fährst
ich hab nahezu zeit in dosen


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. Dezember 2013)

brcrew:

nein, egal ob Du grüsst und schiebst oder mit 80 dran vorbei ballerst, gemeckert wird immer. Garnicht erst mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, dann sind wir letztendlich genau solche Idioten.


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hab nahezu zeit in dosen


sorry, ich musste das goggeln
hab nix gefunden, außer geschenke in dosen 
heißt das jetzt, dass du viel zeit hast oder eher dosiert?


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2013)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schlabber, cremig geht auch im teuto...sehr cremig sogar


ich weiß enduro, ich war heute dort, aber woanders
schön cremig den dh-bock bewegt
ohne horden mit fliegenden holländern.....


----------



## Chefkocher (29. Dezember 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich weiß enduro, ich war heute dort, aber woanders
> schön cremig den dh-bock bewegt
> ohne horden mit fliegenden holländern.....



aber mit Horden fliegender und abhebender Teutonen 
hat wieder mächtig Bock gemacht mit den dicken Böcken
Creme de la Creme!!

Grüße aus woanders ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (30. Dezember 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> sorry, ich musste das goggeln
> hab nix gefunden, außer geschenke in dosen
> heißt das jetzt, dass du viel zeit hast oder eher dosiert?



musse doch nich googeln
kennt noch keiner
ich habe zeit zur freien einteilung
und ein auto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2013)

Würde gerne morgen eine Runde drehen. Wer hat noch frei??


----------



## Richie_Gecko (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab von gestern mal nen kleinen Film "gebastelt"


----------



## jojo2 (30. Dezember 2013)

Richie_Gecko schrieb:


> Hab von gestern mal nen kleinen Film "gebastelt"



jetzt ärgert sich der scotti 


scotti kannst schon wieder froh sein...
ich muss gleich hier noch mal in den wald
wirst heute also nicht auf mich treffen
du weißt schon: ich hab hier noch so projects laufen,
die müssen noch finished werden


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Würde gerne morgen eine Runde drehen. Wer hat noch frei??



wir fahren um 11°°,,,holländer sägen ...hat dir keiner was gesagt ???


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2013)

Treffe mich um 11:30 mit Richi an den Dörenther Klippen. Können uns gerne da treffen!


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wir fahren um 11°°,,,holländer sägen ...hat dir keiner was gesagt ???



Da fährt man mal einmal nicht mit, schon ist man vergessen


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wir fahren um 11°°,,,holländer sägen ...hat dir keiner was gesagt ???




heute wirst du da keine finden...die haben nur sonntags zwischen 0900 und 1300 ausgang..deshalb sind die auch so schnell, müssen in kurzer zeit alles nachholen, was sie unter der woche verpaßt haben


----------



## imfluss (30. Dezember 2013)

Papajoe und ich starten morgen wieder unser Trainingslager.
Wer auch mal aufs Treppchen möchte darf kommen, wenn er sich traut.
9.30 an den Klippen.


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Dezember 2013)

Heute im Wald geschahen wunderliche Dinge!
Der Richi und ich fuhren locker den Hermann zuück zum Auto,
als uns ein grell leuchtendes Ding entgegen kam!
Eine Erscheinung der unwirklichen Art!
Bei genauerem hinsehen leuchtete es neongelb zwischen den Bäumen und dann ...

ja dann tauchte der *Herbert* plötzlich auf!!!!!

Kaum zu glauben, aber es gibt ihn wirklich!
Hat heimlich trainiert für´s nächste Teutonenrennen 2016!


----------



## diddie40 (30. Dezember 2013)

wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.
9:30
11:00
11:30
was soll ich machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Dezember 2013)

alles miteinander Verbinden.


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2013)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> alles miteinander Verbinden.



diddie, der crossi hat recht...einfach um 9.30 anfangen und den tag über alle einsammeln...


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Dezember 2013)

morgen is auch noch so ein secrtetspot besuch mit auserwählten Leuten. Teutobiker hat die Infos, aber nicht alle auf einmal...


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2013)

jau danke,,,und dann kommt der typ nicht und ich stehe da wie ,,  wie,,äh,,wie ein fb..


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. Dezember 2013)

nur per PN!!!


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2013)

sach mal an teuto...


----------



## kleinOtze (30. Dezember 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Heute im Wald geschahen wunderliche Dinge!
> Der Richi und ich fuhren locker den Hermann zuück zum Auto,
> als uns ein grell leuchtendes Ding entgegen kam!
> Eine Erscheinung der unwirklichen Art!
> ...



ihr werdet es nicht glauben ... aber ich habe euch auch gesehen ... höhe Sommerrodelbahn  ich war auf dem Weg zum Parkplatz ... anhand des quietscheentchenfarbenen rahmens hab ich den herbert auch erkannt.

Big Brother is watching you!


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2013)

alles klar TB, so machen wir das morgen.. ich bin pünktlich da..bin gespannt


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2013)

boah ej kleinotze,,,so selten im teuto und dann gleich eine begegnung dieser art..
du glückspilz....die wahrscheinlichkeit lag bei 1:1111177 und du hast sie trotzdem gehabt..
jackpott..

jau enduro,, läuft..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (30. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> boah ej kleinotze,,,so selten im teuto und dann gleich eine begegnung dieser art..
> du glückspilz....die wahrscheinlichkeit lag bei 1:1111177 und du hast sie trotzdem gehabt..
> jackpott..
> 
> jau enduro,, läuft..



dinge die man in seinem leben erlebt haben muss:
einen herbert in natürlicher umgebung zu sichten CHECK!

wünsche euch nen guten rutsch ... morgen bin ich unterwegs, deshalb schon heute


----------



## diddie40 (30. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wir fahren um 11°°,,,holländer sägen ...hat dir keiner was gesagt ???


wo trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2013)

einen guten drop in das jahr 2014 wünsche ich,,,viel erfolg im privaten und beruflichen ,, aber  noch viel wichtiger,,,gesundheitlich immer schön im sattel bleiben...

auch wenn in 2013 mancher   biketreff zum geheimnis geworden ist,,warum auch immer, ,,der eine nur mitfährt wenn der andere nicht dort ist oder solche kinderreien (((gab es früher  alles nicht )) bleibt das forum in 2014 hoffentlich immer noch ein ort der absprache für alle glücklichen die diese probleme nicht haben..



guten rutsch


----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2013)

Hört' hört... wie war gesprochen TB..

Allen einen guten rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2014 ...was auch immer ihr vor habt 


Tb, bis gleich...


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja noch ein bisserl früh, aber dann schließe ich mich mal an.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch, 
allzeit gute Fahrt, Luft unter den Reifen, keine Stürze und Verletzungen,
Gesundheit, Erfolg und alles was ihr euch sonst noch wünscht!!


----------



## jojo2 (31. Dezember 2013)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> auch wenn in 2013 mancher   biketreff zum geheimnis geworden ist,,warum auch immer, ,,der eine nur mitfährt wenn der andere nicht dort ist oder solche kinderreien (((gab es früher  alles nicht ))




so war das??
ach herrje
(heißt aber auch: kenn ich)




juten rutsch!
wie der kongolese sagt

bis dann
euer uns liebender jojo
mein highlight 2013
sonnenuntergang in norwegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (31. Dezember 2013)

Guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2014 wünsch ich euch....!!


----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2013)

*AKTION 2014...miteinander statt gegeneinander....*

*auch holländer sind menschen und der jäger hat ein herz für die tiere.....*


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2013)

oh ja,,und ich habe eine kugel für den jäger...jeder muss das geben was er bereit ist zu geben..


----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2013)

ist das dein guter vorsatz für's neue jahr???


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch,


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2013)

.


enduro pro schrieb:


> ist das dein guter vorsatz für's neue jahr???



ja das ist einer von den guten....liebe biker kommen in den himmel,,,böse überall hin...uuaahh


----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2013)




----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2013)

@ all
feiert schön, kommt gut rüber, und ein tolles (bike)-Jahr 2014!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.N. (31. Dezember 2013)

Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2014, ich freue mich schon einige von euch kommendes Jahr wieder in Saalbach zu sehen! Alles gute, und Grüße aus Österreich! Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (31. Dezember 2013)

vielen dank für das tolle jahr mit euch
es war uns immer eine gaaaanz besondere ehre mit euch in teutonien fahren und feiern zu dürfen
wir wissen dass es so bleibt!!!!!

*wir ketten wünschen euch allen auch einen guten rutsch und happy trails in 2014!!!*

unsere vorsätze für 2014:
der gral kehrt zurück zu papa!!!
ketta wird euch um die ohren fahren!!!

heute war sie zum ersten mal nach vier monaten wieder im wald 
ich könnt heulen, das war sooo schön


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2013)

ach käh,,,die ketta dort wo sie hin gehört,,auf dem bike,,wat schön...
ich wüßte nicht von wem ich mich in 2014 lieber überholen lassen würde...


----------



## jojo2 (31. Dezember 2013)

ketta´s back
juppidu!


----------



## Zico (31. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für das kommende Jahr!!!
Mit vielen tollen Trails und bester Gesundheit. Vorwärts 2014!


----------



## Papa-Joe (31. Dezember 2013)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> der gral kehrt zurück zu papa!!!



Was heißt hier zurück, es wird das erste mal, dass ich ihn gewinne! Aber freut mich, dass auch du an mich glaubst 
Wobei es sicherlich nicht leichter wird, wenn auch die Ketta wieder im Sattel sitzt!


----------



## brcrew (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche allen teutonen und anhang einen guten rutsch!
Auf gehts in eine verletzungsfreie saison 2014. 
Freu mich auf jeden einzelnen!


----------



## imfluss (31. Dezember 2013)

brcrew schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen teutonen und anhang einen guten rutsch!
> Auf gehts in eine verletzungsfreie saison 2014.
> Freu mich auf jeden einzelnen!


 
So siehts aus. Ach ja, 2014 wird das Jahr der Schildkröte. Mehr Infos in Kürze.


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Dezember 2013)

KETTA- heute war sie zum ersten mal nach vier monaten wieder im wald


----------



## der krefelder (31. Dezember 2013)

allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (31. Dezember 2013)

Auch von Mary und mir allen Teutonen da draußen einen guten Rutsch ins actionreiche Jahr 2014. Bleibt (und werdet) gesund, wir freuen uns auf euch!!!

@Ketta.....
Das BigPicture des Jahres!! Wir freuen uns riesig mit dir...wird dein persönliches Ketta-Jahr 2014 ;-)))


----------



## D-charger (31. Dezember 2013)

Allen Teutonen und Sympathisanten einen guten Rutsch! @ Ketta: Steffi kann es kaum erwarten mal wieder mit ein paar mehr Mädels unterwegs zu sein!


----------



## Der Cherusker (31. Dezember 2013)

Allen ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!  Viele schöne Bikestunden im nächsten Jahr und das eine oder andere Event und die eine oder andere Reise ich freu mich schon drauf!!! Schlabber kleiner Tipp für das nächste Jahr kauf dir lieber den Kaktus für die freie Stelle im Regal!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (31. Dezember 2013)

Cherusker:

Fahre gleich nach TB. Du kommst doch hoffe ich auch!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch,Hoffe 2014 wird wieder ein gutes BikeJahr


----------



## der krefelder (31. Dezember 2013)

auch heute wurde der neongelbe biker wieder im wald gesehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2013)

und das in hochform....von wegen "" jahr der schildkröte""...der hat eine ganz andere zeitrechnung...
go for gold herby...


----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2013)

der krefelder schrieb:


> auch heute wurde der neongelbe biker wieder im wald gesehen....



der Herbert hat es vor nächstes jahr


----------



## Trailgurke (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2014


----------



## Papa-Joe (31. Dezember 2013)

Auf ein gutes Jahr 2014. Es kann ja nur besser werden!


----------



## Superduke990 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2014.
Happy New Year!!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (1. Januar 2014)

Uhhhhja frohes neues. .....!!! Auf viele viele schöne bike tage und wochen und monate und das alles hoffentlich verletzungsfrei!! Sehr schön dass ich euch gefunden hab ihr lieben Teutonen und natürlich auch alle nicht-Teutonen !


----------



## enduro pro (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues ....


----------



## imfluss (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues. Kleine gemütliche Runde heute 13.30 am Postdamm.


----------



## diddie40 (1. Januar 2014)

liebe ketta, schön, dass es wieder losgeht, wünsche dir, dass alles wieder gut wird.
so, die sonne scheint, fahre jetzt in den wald,
habe mir ein motivationsschub gekauft, in den letzten 2 tagen knapp 100km damit gefahren, macht spaß, das neue gerät


----------



## Ketta (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues von den Ketten!!!

danke an alle die sich gestern mit mir über meinen waldbesuch mit dem bike gefreut haben und die aufmunternden worte!!!

@ diddie: cooles gerät!!! hab ich mir doch gedacht, dass du sowas planst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. Januar 2014)

ja, es geisterte schon länger in meinem kopf herum. ausschlaggebend waren dann aber die immer wiederkehrenden Probleme mit der durolux, dann fing mein dämpfer hinten auch an zu klackern, hin und her überlegt, und dann am montag zugeschlagen.
mich interessierte ja die frage, ob 650b sinn macht, oder nur ein verkaufsargument für die hersteller ist. ich finde es macht sinn. trotz strafferem fahrwerk als bei meinem froggy rollt es besser zum Beispiel den tannendh runter


----------



## brcrew (1. Januar 2014)

frohes neues zusammen!
viel spass mit der neuen gerätschaft diddie!


----------



## Prezident (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues ihr verrückten Teutonen!


----------



## Prezident (1. Januar 2014)

schickes Bike Diddi!


----------



## Prezident (1. Januar 2014)

Teutonen bis ins Tal durchgedrungen?!?


----------



## Richie_Gecko (1. Januar 2014)

Wir wünschen allen Teutonen  ein ganz tolles und gesundes neues Jahr 2014!!

LG Karry und Richie_Gecko

@Ketta: Wir freuen uns riesig für dich


----------



## Totoxl (1. Januar 2014)

Schöne Grüße aus WiBe. 
Diddie, schönes Rädchen. Fritz, oder Stereo?


----------



## Totoxl (1. Januar 2014)

Konnte es auf dem Handy doch noch erkennen, ein Fritzz ist es


----------



## ricobra50 (1. Januar 2014)

Diddie-sehr schönes Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. Januar 2014)

für 800€ mehr, gibt es das Stereo mit der gleichen geo, aber in carbon. zwar leichter, aber ein stabiler alurahmen ist mir doch lieber.
die pike ist der hammer. schön straff, sackt nicht weg beim bremsen oder steilen abfahrten, und nutzt trotzdem gut den federweg wenn´s draufankommt. der manitou dämpfer hat zwar nur die Möglichkeit die zugstufe einzustellen und einen lockout, den man nicht braucht, scheint aber gut zum rad zu passen.


----------



## Jabomania (1. Januar 2014)

Allen hier wünsche ich ein Frohes Neues


----------



## enduro pro (1. Januar 2014)

war kein spaß heut im wald... alle 10 meter nen dummen spruch kassiert  Intoleranz wo man nur hinschaut...als mtbler im wald ist man schlimmer als ein Schwerverbrecher ...


----------



## Jabomania (1. Januar 2014)

Kein Wunder 
Auf Neujahr rennen so viele zum Spazieren in denn Teuto 
die sonst nie dort unterwegs sind!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Januar 2014)

am samstag verkloppen wir einfach ein paar von denen...wir brauchen sowieso noch statisten für den teutonenvideo 2014....jeder wanderer der den gesehen hat wird nicht mehr in den teuto wollen..jäger werden sich mit ihrem hund im waffenschrank einschließen..
uuuaaahhhh...


----------



## enduro pro (1. Januar 2014)

samstag??? muß ich arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (1. Januar 2014)

bei uns im wald haben alle freundlich gegrüßt und ein frohes neues gewünscht, ehrlich!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. Januar 2014)

Juhu, Samstag Waldnazis klatschen! Ich suche meine alten Killernietenarmbänder wieder raus!


----------



## enduro pro (1. Januar 2014)

Richtung riesenbeck alles freundlich, nur auf der ibbenbürener seite war es schlimm...dabei bin ich schon nicht den Hauptweg gefahren...


----------



## brcrew (1. Januar 2014)

vielleicht interessant für alle 1x10 fahrer..

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Oneup-...-for-Ten-Speed-Cassettes-Reviewed-2-2014.html


----------



## spirit12one (1. Januar 2014)

Ich Wünsche euch auch ein Frohes neues Jahr ! Heute war ich zwar nicht fahren aber Spazieren. Und waren zum fahren wie ich fande zu viele fußgänger unterwegs ;-) Aber das wetter war klasse @imfluss kann das sein das ihr unterwegs wart ?


----------



## jojo2 (1. Januar 2014)

@diddie40

herzlichen glückwunsch!
wutentbrannte spontanentscheidung nachdem dich deine gabel
am samstag wieder mal im stich gelassen hatte?


----------



## imfluss (1. Januar 2014)

Diddie feiner Hobel ! Ketta schön dass Du back on track bist.
@spirit12one Ya wir waren heute nen Ründchen drehen. Schildkröte, King, Udo, Saarländer und noch ein paar Sahnetrail gefahren. Wandereraufkommen war noch okay, und auch keine bad vibrations gehabt. So kann das Jahr weitergehen


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Januar 2014)

der diddie 
neues jahr, neues bike
fritzz, verdammt gutes bike, viel spass damit!!!


----------



## spirit12one (1. Januar 2014)

@imfluss na ja sonntags vormittags ist da weniger los ;-) dann seit ihr grad hochgekommen am Parkplatz wo ich mit Familie zum auto bin


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Januar 2014)

schickes bike diddie,,hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14615 kannst du direkt einen darauf ausgeben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. Januar 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @diddie40
> 
> herzlichen glückwunsch!
> wutentbrannte spontanentscheidung nachdem dich deine gabel
> am samstag wieder mal im stich gelassen hatte?



eine spontanentscheidung war es nicht, hatte schon länger alle alternativen durchgespielt, kam dann zum schluss, dass das neue bike die beste lösung für mich ist.


----------



## diddie40 (1. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schickes bike diddie,,hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14615 kannst du direkt einen darauf ausgeben..


Hey, das jahr geht ja gut los. es gibt wieder einen Termin, super, bin dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Januar 2014)

jau diddie,,,die guten vorsätze für das neue jahr,,,du weißt schon...mehr sport,,weniger drogen  
es soll wenigstens mit mehr sport was werden..

und es soll wieder einen biketreff geben an dem jeder willkommen ist...
100mm oder 200mm,,,holländer oder kongolese...


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. Januar 2014)

Uha, da haste dir ja wirklich ein feines Rad ausgesucht Diddie. Sieht sehr schick aus.


----------



## diddie40 (1. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau diddie,,,die guten vorsätze für das neue jahr,,,du weißt schon...mehr sport,,weniger drogen
> es soll wenigstens mit mehr sport was werden..
> 
> und es soll wieder einen biketreff geben an dem jeder willkommen ist...
> 100mm oder 200mm,,,holländer oder kongolese...


Ja, mit weniger Drogen wird´s schwierig, aber mehr Sport ist machbar. Biketreff für alle finde ich super, individuelles Training kann ja jeder für sich machen. Und ich habe auch kein Problem damit mal etwas länger zu warten, sollte ich mal eher oben oder unten sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Januar 2014)

das ist schön,,,biker mit zeit,,,dass wird  immer seltener..
ein treff für biker denen es egal ist wie lang der ² von seinem hintermann ist..
leider auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich...


² federweg,,ich hatte federweg vergessen


----------



## Prezident (2. Januar 2014)

kommdenden Samstag ist Glüder oder Altenberg ab 12 Uhr geplant falls jemand Interesse hat
Schön die Grenzen antesten


----------



## xpate (2. Januar 2014)

Ich muss meine Renner noch nach Hilter zum Service bringen. Wenn ich das Samstag nicht machen sollte, kann ich mich dann bei euch anschließen? Hardtail sollte kein Problem sein oder?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Prezident (2. Januar 2014)

der ein oder andere von euch ist auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (2. Januar 2014)

Prezident schrieb:


> der ein oder andere von euch ist auch dabei



schöner zusammenschnitt aus dem tal, prezi


----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2014)

sehr geiles Video prezi, sehr geil....  ich glaub da muß ich auch mal wieder hin


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2014)

das tal der spiele ,,dass tal der abenteuer,,, schön..


----------



## enduro pro (3. Januar 2014)

hat am sonntag schon jemand was geplant???


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2014)

bin dabei enduro ,,,bock auf tour richtung lengerich ???


----------



## enduro pro (3. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bin dabei enduro ,,,bock auf tour richtung lengerich ???




gern..so um 11.00 bocketal???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (3. Januar 2014)

alles klar, dann um 11.00 im tal...


----------



## enduro pro (3. Januar 2014)

wann gibt's denn den nächsten nightride???


----------



## imfluss (3. Januar 2014)

Ich wär ja für nen Schneitride. Aber das dauert wohl noch mit der weissen Pracht.


----------



## enduro pro (3. Januar 2014)

von mir aus kann der schnee in sibirien bleiben...


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2014)

dienstag ist nightride,,treff um 19°° ,, treffpunkt per pn,,,,,teilnahme ab 200 lumen..


----------



## enduro pro (3. Januar 2014)

nur 200 lumen sind pflicht  da kann dann ja hans und franz mitfahren


----------



## D-charger (3. Januar 2014)

Nabend! Am Sonntag startet die Anmeldung für den Mega in Alpe d'Huez. Jemand Interesse mitzufahren? Sind bislang 7 Leute...


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hat am sonntag schon jemand was geplant???


morgen bin ich mit dabei
sonntag werde ich die trails vom diesjährigen kettenrace auschecken


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2014)

D-charger schrieb:


> Nabend! Am Sonntag startet die Anmeldung für den Mega in Alpe d'Huez. Jemand Interesse mitzufahren? Sind bislang 7 Leute...


hey d-charger, erstmal ein frohes neues und auch schöne grüsse an bjeffi333
und vielen dank für die info zur megavalanche und für´s nachfragen, top!!
bock hätten ich und ein paar andere hier bestimmt
aber zum zeitpunkt der megavalanche findet eine teutoneninterne familienangelegenheit statt 
die nicht verschiebbar ist und auch nicht verpasst werden sollte
insider wissen bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (3. Januar 2014)

so, der tisch ist gebucht und ketta's wiedereingliederungstreffen läuft...ich hab noch einen drauf gepackt und "livemusik" für den abend gebucht....

surprise surprise


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> so, der tisch ist gebucht und ketta's wiedereingliederungstreffen läuft...ich hab noch einen drauf gepackt und "livemusik" für den abend gebucht....
> 
> surprise surprise



sauber, so mutt datt


----------



## D-charger (3. Januar 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> aber zum zeitpunkt der megavalanche findet eine teutoneninterne familienangelegenheit statt


Familienangelegenheiten gehen natürlich vor ... Aber Ihr verpasst einiges... Ich sage nur Chalet mit Whirlpool, Sauna,...
Dir, Ketta und allen anderen natürlich auch noch ein frohes Neues!


----------



## diddie40 (3. Januar 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> zum zeitpunkt der megavalanche findet eine teutoneninterne familienangelegenheit statt
> die nicht verschiebbar ist und auch nicht verpasst werden sollte
> insider wissen bescheid


so, was findet  denn da statt? Vielleicht kann mich ein Insider aufklären? Wo sind denn eigentlich die ganzen IG´s hier im Forum geblieben? Wie finde ich die wieder.
Ach ja, noch ne Frage: Wo ist denn morgen Treff? Habe keine pn bekommen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. Januar 2014)

hüggel demo bewegen


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> so, was findet  denn da statt? Vielleicht kann mich ein Insider aufklären? Wo sind denn eigentlich die ganzen IG´s hier im Forum geblieben? Wie finde ich die wieder.
> Ach ja, noch ne Frage: Wo ist denn morgen Treff? Habe keine pn bekommen



ja genau, wo ist morgen treffen?
ich hab auch noch keine pn!!

ps: die IG´s heißen jetzt "Gruppen"
klick mal auf "Forum" oben in der leiste und gehe danach auf der seite nach ganz unten
dort findest du *"Gruppen (Interessengemeinschaften)"*
auf "*Biketreffs, Vereine und Veranstaltungen"* klicken, dann öffnen sich die IG´s
wenn du die liste runterscrollst siehst in der spalte ganz rechts hinweise auf deine letzten IG´s
dann klickst du jeweils auf deine gewünschte IG und dann auf "*Forum beobachten*"

so müsste es gehen.....
oder kennt jemand eine leichtere variante? dann her mit den info´s


----------



## diddie40 (3. Januar 2014)

ja so weit war ich auch schon. aber sehr umständlich dieses Gesuche. Es ist einfacher die Gruppen der anderen zu finden als meine eigenen. Dazu brauchst du nur auf den forumnamen klicken und auf dessen seite dann auf gruppen. das geht wohl auch mit dem eigenem namen, aber anscheinend nur, wenn ich meinen eigenen namen zum Beispiel vom letzten beitrag anklicke. dann erscheint eine andere Startseite ( mit Gruppen ).


----------



## diddie40 (3. Januar 2014)

aahh, oben auf Forum klicken,wenn man sich nicht dort schon befindet, dann darunter rechts den mauszeiger auf seinen eigenen namen halten ( nicht klicken ) im aufklappendem kontextmenü auf Profil.


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (4. Januar 2014)

Mensch das scheint heute ja mal wieder ne große Gruppe zu werden. Ick freu mir riesick wie ein großer Südafrikaner zu sagen pflegt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Januar 2014)

jau,,,grosse gruppe und alle gechillt,,,der papa-joe war sogar so chillig unterwegs das er einmal mitten auf dem trail eingepennt ist und erst 27  tiefenmeter später wieder wach wurde..


----------



## enduro pro (4. Januar 2014)

erzähl....


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. Januar 2014)

Ach, der Teuto übertreibt ein wenig. Waren eher so fünf Höhenmeter, aber es lag sich wirklich bequem auf den weichen Büschen, mit dem Rad zugedeckt....


----------



## xpate (4. Januar 2014)

Bin gut angekommen. Danke für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## enduro pro (4. Januar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> bequem auf den weichen Büschen, mit dem Rad zugedeckt....




 das du es immer wieder hin bekommst  keine ausfahrt ohne bodenkontakt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (4. Januar 2014)

War mal wieder echt cool heute!  Und schlabber du hast mich so was von gerettet xD Danke nochmal fürs nach hause fahren


----------



## enduro pro (4. Januar 2014)

hey schlabber...was get'n da


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung was da los ist, als ich die letzten Monate immer mit dem Imfluss gefahren bin, habe ich mich kein mal hingelegt.
Da war bestimmt weil ich vor dem Schlabber keine Schwäche zeigen wollte und mit zu viel Elan den Berg hoch bin. Jaja, das mentale Tacktieren fürs nächste Rennen hat schon begonnen...


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Januar 2014)

schöne neue trails kennengelernt heute
in allen ecken sprießen kicker aus den mountains, fast wie im frühling
papa joe hat sich das chillige bodenturnen angeeignet
xpate hat überlebt, mummpitz auch
alles gut


----------



## enduro pro (4. Januar 2014)

dann ist ja alles wie immer...


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Januar 2014)

noch mal ne Schattenfahreranfrage

Gibt´s morgen einen Treff?
So mit 100 - 200 mm
und bis 200 oder mehr Lumen??

Ich hörte was von 11 Uhr?
Aber wo?


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Januar 2014)

Die IG´s findet man übrigens auch wenn man oben auf mehr... klickt!
Da findet man auch die Fahrgemeinschaften.


----------



## enduro pro (4. Januar 2014)

scotty, 1100 im btal...

200lumen und mehr ist am dienstag abend, ich denke mal treff bei mir...


----------



## diddie40 (4. Januar 2014)

ja, aber nicht schön sotiert, was deine eigenen sind


----------



## enduro pro (4. Januar 2014)

der schnellste weg ist über's eigene Profil und dann auf gruppen..dann kommen nur die eigenen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (4. Januar 2014)

genau


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Januar 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> noch mal ne Schattenfahreranfrage
> 
> Gibt´s morgen einen Treff?
> So mit 100 - 200 mm
> ...



folge dem licht scotti,,,folge dem licht..komm in das tal der erleuchteten...komm in das tal der bocketaljaner..


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. Januar 2014)

Höhö, TBs neues Profilbild sieht aus wie zwei fickende Kaulquappen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Januar 2014)

oh oh,,,den verdacht hatte ich gestern schon,,heute hat er sich bestätigt,,,,der sturz von papa-joe war doch härter wie vermutet...im zeichen des jing & jang sieht er korpulierende kaulquappen und
auf den trails hörte er heute ständig vögel zwitschern ...
gute besserung


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2014)

da hat selbst die fango Packung nix geholfen, die es heut gratis gab....


----------



## xpate (5. Januar 2014)

Wer putzt mein Bike?


----------



## diddie40 (5. Januar 2014)

meines sieht fast wieder aus wie neu


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Januar 2014)

meins war gar nicht dreckig...


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. Januar 2014)

Die Autowäsche hatte zu... zur Hölle mit ihnen! Morgen wird das Rad einmal gegen die Wand gefahren, dann fällt der Dreck von alleine ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richie_Gecko (5. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen,

Mein Nachbar war gerade bei mir und fragte ob noch jemand ein Falk Lux 40 Fahrrad-Navi gebrauchen kann. Ist nur einmal gefahren worden und demnach nagelneu!
Preisvorstellung ist 300€

Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden!

Euch noch nen schönen Abend!!!


----------



## xpate (5. Januar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Die Autowäsche hatte zu... zur Hölle mit ihnen! Morgen wird das Rad einmal gegen die Wand gefahren, dann fällt der Dreck von alleine ab.


In Osna das gleiche Problem. Hab grob mit Schwamm und Bürste. Knarzt und quietscht trotzdem noch. Morgen dann Hochdruck und anschließend Bremsen und Schaltung bearbeiten. Verdammte Schlammschlacht 
Nächstes Wochenende kann ich vermutlich nicht.


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Januar 2014)

Richie_Gecko schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Mein Nachbar war gerade bei mir und fragte ob noch jemand ein Falk Lux 40 Fahrrad-Navi gebrauchen kann. Ist nur einmal gefahren worden und demnach nagelneu!
> Preisvorstellung ist 300€
> ...




Frag mal den Prezi! 

Schlabber soll sich hin und wieder auch auf Rennen verfahren!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> meines sieht fast wieder aus wie neu




jo, meins auch..schlauch und bürste und fertig...


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey schlabber...was get'n da




manchmal hab ich sogar ich mitleid


scott-bussi schrieb:


> Frag mal den Prezi!
> 
> Schlabber soll sich hin und wieder auch auf Rennen verfahren!


aber nicht sooo wie prezi


----------



## enduro pro (6. Januar 2014)

für die saalbachfahrer...wenn wir dort sind ist auch das "bikes and beats" festival  also gitarre mitnehmen, Fb deine triangel kann auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (6. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> für die saalbachfahrer...wenn wir dort sind ist auch das "bikes and beats" festival  also gitarre mitnehmen, Fb deine triangel kann auch mit



Cool, dann läuft wahrscheinlich der Lift zum Schattberg-Westgipfel und ihr braucht nicht schieben für Hackelberg und Bergstadl!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2014)

jau ketta,,wahrscheinlich wird die westgipfelbahn in zukunft das ganze jahr über fahren.. 
zum westgipfel schieben ist dann geschichte ,, schade eigentlich,,der fb hatte immer so süße rosa wangen wenn er oben ankam..
ein neuer trail soll dann vom westgipfel bis nach hinterglemm führen..
ich schaue mir das nächste woche mal an,,,,wenn das wetter so bleibt lasse ich die ski zuhause und nehme das bike mit...

jau enduro,,,bike,beer and beats...gitarre ist gestimmt..die jungs sind heiß wie eine bremsscheibe,,,...was will man mehr ??


----------



## rigger (6. Januar 2014)

Wann gehts denn nach Saalbach?


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mich auch mal wieder als Regisseur versucht


Saalbach hätte ich auch bock drauf, aber da werde ich es dieses Jahr wohl nicht hin schaffen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch mal wieder als Regisseur versucht
> .



ist gelungen toto...stylen kann er,,,fahren kann er auch....harte konkurrenz im eigenen rennstall..
du bist demnächst nur noch die nr.2 bei den emsländischen bikerbräuten..


----------



## Totoxl (6. Januar 2014)

Das wollte ich hören, zumindest den ersten Teil.
Schlabber, du musst beim nächsten Race eine Junior Throphy einbauen.


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Januar 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das wollte ich hören, zumindest den ersten Teil.
> Schlabber, du musst beim nächsten Race eine Junior Throphy einbauen.



brauchen wir nicht toto
der kann auch bei den großen mitfahren
wir machen einfach folgendes
alle stages müssen im stehen gefahren werden
und ich bin mir sicher
nur fiete hält das durch und gewinnt den pott


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Januar 2014)

wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat
einige teutonen und w-taler haben sich schon angemeldet
für die neue enduroserie "Enduro-One"
wer mitspielen will, sollte sich hier: http://www.enduro-one.com/  schon mal für die serie einschreiben (30 €)
es ist zwar blöd dass die termine und orte noch nicht feststehen und man kauft die katze im sack, aber durch die einschreibung hat man den startplatz sicher! für die einzelnen rennen (5 stück ?) zahlt man dann dafür aber auch nur noch je 35€ anstatt 50€
ich vermute mal, dass die rennen hauptsächlich in den südlicheren oder östlicheren deutschen gefilden stattfinden werden, aber mit fahrgemeinschaften könnte man die spritkosten in grenzen halten...


----------



## diddie40 (6. Januar 2014)

Ohne Termine und Orte zu kennen, kann ich mich nicht anmelden


----------



## imfluss (6. Januar 2014)

Mir reicht ein Teutonenrace pro Jahr. Das ist so hart, da brauch man ca. 365 Tage Regeneration.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (6. Januar 2014)

ach imfluss, so schlimm kann es doch nicht sein
okay, die teutonenrennen sind natürlich extrem und unbeschreiblich hart
aber bei anderen rennen ist das immer gaaanz anders
das sind mehr so regenerationsveranstaltungen für das nächste teutonenrennen

suche dir hier einfach eine lockere wellnessveranstaltung aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uebersicht-enduro-veranstaltungen-2014.659905/


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2014)

_wie geil,,,wir wissen noch nicht wo,,wir wissen noch nicht wann,,,wir wissen bis jetzt nur unsere kontonummer...
sag bitte  bescheid wenn es losgeht schlabber..1 mann,,,,,1 kettenblatt,,,1 rennen,,,,,1 ziel...wie letztes jahr.._


----------



## enduro pro (7. Januar 2014)

du hast doch gar nicht mehr nur ein kettenblatt


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2014)

jau stimmt,,,mist..geht nicht schlabber..
1 mann....1 hammerschmidt..1 rennen...1 ziel.. da fehlt mir die theatralik..
ähnlich wie bei : ein mann ,ein ford..zu...ein mann , ein wort..
dat is nix...
schade,,,wir beiden wären ein gutes trio gewesen....


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2014)

Ein Mann ein Ford - bin ich da gemeint?
Macht nix Schlabber, du bist nicht allein!
Beim abkacken ist jeder der erste


----------



## enduro pro (7. Januar 2014)

wo hast du dich angemeldet scotty???


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2014)

http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/einschreibeliste.php



Bis gleich beim Nightride!


----------



## enduro pro (7. Januar 2014)

nightride fällt aus...tb kann nicht .... und ich hab keinen bock


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2014)

Ach nöööööö,
hab extra Bremse umgebaut und sitz schon fix und fertig umgezogen hier rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. Januar 2014)

so ist das leben...mein bike bleibt sauber und ich gehe in die muckibude, den schnitten auf den hintern gucken


----------



## Chefkocher (7. Januar 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ein Mann ein Ford - bin ich da gemeint?
> Macht nix Schlabber, du bist nicht allein!
> Beim abkacken ist jeder der erste



Wir sind bereits sieben teutonische "Deppen",die sich für 2014er Serie eingeschrieben haben. Wenn, dann wird im Kollektiv abgekackt Scotti 
...im übrigen hat das Kick-Off-Rennen im letzten Jahr eine perfekt organisierten Eindruck bei uns hinterlassen, dieser Vertrauensvorschuß läßt uns erstmal nicht an der Kompetenz und Seriösität des Veranstalters zweifeln


----------



## Prezident (7. Januar 2014)

das enduro one wird sicher ne gaudi!


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2014)

Dann mach ich das jetzt auch,
obwohl - Schnitten - naja, geht so


----------



## enduro pro (7. Januar 2014)

tja scotty, so ist das wenn du zur seniorenfitness gehst  da mußt du durch, bbp und so


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2014)

Dafür geht´s bei mir jetzt schon los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. Januar 2014)

bei mir auch...oder denkst du ich schreibe vom firmenrechner


----------



## diddie40 (7. Januar 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/einschreibeliste.php



finde dich nicht in der liste:
*E1 E-Bike*Anzahl Klassen-Einschreibungen: 0
Für diese Klasse wurde noch niemand freigegeben


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> finde dich nicht in der liste:
> *E1 E-Bike*Anzahl Klassen-Einschreibungen: 0
> Für diese Klasse wurde noch niemand freigegeben



E1 steht ja auch für CUB*E *Bikes. Ich habe doch ein Nukeproof.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Januar 2014)

*Es haben leider immer noch nicht alle für PDS überwiesen!!

Es fehlt noch das Geld von Faicel, Herbert und Prezi.*

*Bitte kurzfristig bezahlen.

Wenn möglich auch eine kurze Info wer evtl. noch mit möchte.

Bisher hat sich die Frau aus Frankreich noch nicht wieder gemeldet.
Falls wir ein anderes Chalet mieten, müssen wir eine genaue Mitfahrerzahl haben.*


----------



## enduro pro (7. Januar 2014)

"dabei sein ist alles" scotty oder " der weg ist das ziel"


----------



## Papa-Joe (8. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau stimmt,,,mist..geht nicht schlabber..
> 1 mann....1 hammerschmidt..1 rennen...1 ziel.. da fehlt mir die theatralik..
> ähnlich wie bei : ein mann ,ein ford..zu...ein mann , ein wort..
> dat is nix...
> schade,,,wir beiden wären ein gutes trio gewesen....



Die Hammerschmidt hat doch auch nur ein Kettenblatt! Also, alles wie gehabt.


----------



## enduro pro (8. Januar 2014)

stimmt..tb alles wird gut...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. Januar 2014)

So jetzt bitte noch einmal an alle die mit nach PDS wollen Feedback ind der IG PDS 2014 geben ...oder wir buchen uns nee kleine 4 Hütte und fahren alleine


----------



## rigger (8. Januar 2014)

Leute macht doch nicht so nen stress, ich hab die Bude auch erst mitte mai gebucht, 
Mit meinem Urlaub kläre ich morgen mal ab.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> stimmt..tb alles wird gut...



das kenne ich,,,,,die zeit heilt ja angeblich auch alle wunden ,,, schnappp dir einen jäger,,, hau ihm auf´s maul  und sag: "macht doch nichts... ist ja bald alles wieder gut ! 
funktioniert das ??? nein !! oder ?? das probier ich gleich mal aus..
hast du eine info ob die jungs gerade schonzeit haben ??? egal...ich sage einfach das er mir vor das bike gesprungen ist..
halali,,,horido...nighthunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (8. Januar 2014)

Jemand Freitag früh frei und fühlt sich tourentauglich ?


----------



## enduro pro (8. Januar 2014)

nighthunter...cooler Name..fast wie nightrider...


----------



## Papa-Joe (9. Januar 2014)

...oder Knightrider...

http://www.trendaffe.de/gesamtkatalog/knight-rider-geldbeutel/a-5492/


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Januar 2014)

oder doch eher ritter der kokosnuss??

nach dem rennen ist vor dem rennen...
das diesjährige teutonische endurorace soll im märz stattfinden,,,,wenn die saison erstmal läuft wird es wieder schwer einen termin zu finden..
weitsprung ,,1 gegen 1 ,, ohne kette ,,hindernisparcour und 3 stages wird es geben...
termin wird mit den drei champions abgesprochen und bekannt gegeben...
aber wahrscheinlich an dem  wochenende  nach finale ligure,, wenn möglich...

@Ketta ,,, du brauchst den kaktus nicht mehr gießen,,,


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Januar 2014)

uuuaaaaahhhhhhhhh 
es geht wieder los
der kaktus hat schon keine blätter mehr....


----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2014)

wie soll man sich denn da vorbereiten ??? vorbereitungsstress


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Januar 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Jemand Freitag früh frei und fühlt sich tourentauglich ?


Was heißt den bei dir Früh?


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (9. Januar 2014)

März schon? Ouh man dann muss ich ja n bisschen reinhauen wenn ich nich letzte werden will^^


----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2014)

oh, da will jemand die damenwertung aufmischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (9. Januar 2014)

@Dämon so 13 Uhr losfahren ?


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Januar 2014)

ok wenn es nicht sifft, Klippen/Parkplatz ok?


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (9. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> oh, da will jemand die damenwertung aufmischen



So siehts aus.....   ob mir das gelingt is dieandere fragen


----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2014)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> So siehts aus.....   ob mir das gelingt is dieandere fragen




na, da haben ein paar andere Damen noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Januar 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstach!!
Feier schön Herby!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2014)

Herbert......  und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (10. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch Herbert. jetzt bist du im richtigen bikealter


----------



## Chefkocher (10. Januar 2014)

Hey Vatti...alles Jute zum Purzeltag von Mary und mir!!


----------



## brcrew (10. Januar 2014)

alles gute herby!!


----------



## rigger (10. Januar 2014)

Alles gute Herby!!


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch Herbert.


----------



## imfluss (10. Januar 2014)

Alles Gute Herby !


----------



## Totoxl (10. Januar 2014)

Da schließe ich mich doch schnell mal an, alles Gute Herbert und das beste zum Feste.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (10. Januar 2014)

von mir auch alles Gute herby


----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch TB..3500 beiträge im Forum ist auch ne Hausnummer


----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2014)

man, man, man...ich möchte endlich mal wieder in den wald fahren und nachher nicht aussehen wie " das ding aus dem sumpf"

ich will mal wieder staubige trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. Januar 2014)

Jau Vatti alles gute zum B-Day.....Hab dich Lieb


----------



## diddie40 (10. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> man, man, man...ich möchte endlich mal wieder in den wald fahren und nachher nicht aussehen wie " das ding aus dem sumpf"
> 
> ich will mal wieder staubige trails


ich auch, bike putzen lohnt einfach nicht, gefrorener boden wäre ja auch ok,
wie sieht´s denn bei euch sonntag aus? Start zwischen 11:00 und 12:00, Treffpunkt ist mir egal.


----------



## Papa-Joe (10. Januar 2014)

imfluss schrieb mir gerade etwas von 12:30, ab Brochterbeck oder Klippen, richtung Tecklenburg Pommes essen 

Edit: Uhrgs, da muss ich ja morgen mal schauen ob sich bei mir überhaupt noch ein Fahrrad unter dem Schlamm befindet...


----------



## imfluss (10. Januar 2014)

Genau. Früher als halb 1 geht bei mir leider nicht Sonntag. Plan ist vom Wanderparkplatz Dörenther Klippen durch die Höhle des Löwen nach Tecklenburg vorzustoßen, dort leckere Speisen zu verköstigen und dann grinsend zurückzurollen. Dass dabei der ein oder andere Centimeter Trail unter die Stollen kommt lässt sich wohl nicht umgehen.


----------



## diddie40 (10. Januar 2014)

sonntags mittag an den dörenther klippen entlang halte ich für eine nicht so gute Idee. besser Richtung nasses Dreieck. vielleicht hat ja die kneipe dort am Kanal auf. aber es wird ja so langsam kälter, da brauch ich nicht unbedingt ne längere pause


----------



## Papa-Joe (10. Januar 2014)

Ich muss doch endlich die heiligen Pommes probieren!
Dann vielleicht besser vom Bocketal aus starten und nach belieben auf dem Rückweg nochmal an den Klippen hoch?


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Januar 2014)

herby alter wemser, auch von den ketten nur das allerbeste zum geburtstag


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Januar 2014)

Da schließe ich mich doch an , alles gute zum Geburtstag Herbert las es langsam angehen!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (11. Januar 2014)

morgen hebbert!
glückwunsch!
dreh dich nochmal um. im alter braucht man viel schlaf

(hilft aber nich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2014)

die sonne scheint!!!
will heute jemand in den Wald?


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2014)

wenn das mit dem wollen nur immer so einfach wäre...nightride kann ich dir anbieten  bin um 1700 wieder zu hause


----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2014)

heute abend ist s nicht nur dunkel, es soll auch regen geben


----------



## Chefkocher (11. Januar 2014)

Wir wollen mal wieder was anderes sehen ;-) wer Bock hat, wir wollen voraussichtlich morgen ins schöne Wieehengebirge  Werden da wohl am Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal (Porta Westfalica) starten dort den Wittekindsweg (Kamm) entlang biis nach Bergkirchen und zurück, ca. 25 km Fahrstrecke. An der Krausen Buche summieren sich die guten Trails, dort kann man auch nen bisserl die Trails rauf und runter ballern ;-)


----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2014)

da bin ich vor jahren mal gefahren. hatte ne 3-tagestour gemacht. herrmannsweg bis Detmold, cheruskerweg bis porta westfalica, wittekindsweg zurück. allerdings war das kurz nach dem sturm ....., auf´m wittekindsweg lag alles voll mit bäumen, habe das bike teils mehr getragen als gefahren. ist aber sicherlich ne reise wert. ist mir aber morgen zu aufwendig, werde von zu hause aus mit dem bike starten


----------



## ricobra50 (11. Januar 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> die sonne scheint!!!
> will heute jemand in den Wald?[/quo
> 12 Uhr   Dörenther Klippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2014)

@ricobra50 ich komme


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Januar 2014)

Hm, hier ein wenig Inspiration fürs nächste Enduro Rennen!






Die Fahren auch Crossrad


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> oder doch eher ritter der kokosnuss??
> 
> nach dem rennen ist vor dem rennen...
> das diesjährige teutonische endurorace soll im märz stattfinden,,,,wenn die saison erstmal läuft wird es wieder schwer einen termin zu finden..
> ...



Das Wochenende 15/16 ist sehr schlecht bei mir, 22/23 kann ich definitiv nicht. Am besten wäre für mich das letzte Wochenende, da sind alle Klausuren durch, oder das erste, da sind sie noch weit genug weg.

Btw: Euch ist jawohl klar, dass mein Pokal höchstens gegen einen größeren getauscht wird?


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2014)

[quote="Papa-Joe,

Btw: Euch ist jawohl klar, dass mein Pokal höchstens gegen einen größeren getauscht wird? [/quote]

große worte...wir werden sehen


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Glückwunsch TB..3500 beiträge im Forum ist auch ne Hausnummer



jau,,,tatsächlich,, und davon 3489 nur kacke...egal..wer schreibt der bleibt...


----------



## Der Cherusker (11. Januar 2014)

Es ist ja sehr erfreulich das Du selber darauf gekommen bist!!! Enduro das wird wohl eher Schlabber sein Kaktus der ist bis dahin auch größer geworden!!!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2014)

ich hab ja nicht gesagt das ich nen pokal will...  

was macht deinen "dropmuschi II"  ??? haste den lack schon runtergeleckt???


----------



## Der Cherusker (11. Januar 2014)

Wieso Lack, dat Ding ist wie ich raw!!!! Bin momentan sowieso an den neuen Allmoutainprojekt dran!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Wieso Lack, dat Ding ist wie ich raw!!!! Bin momentan sowieso an den neuen Allmoutainprojekt dran!!!!!


so ein kerl wie du könnte doch mal ein 29" bike fahren


----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Das Wochenende 15/16 ist sehr schlecht bei mir, 22/23 kann ich definitiv nicht. Am besten wäre für mich das letzte Wochenende, da sind alle Klausuren durch, oder das erste, da sind sie noch weit genug weg.
> 
> Btw: Euch ist jawohl klar, dass mein Pokal höchstens gegen einen größeren getauscht wird?




Ich kann nur am ersten Märzwochenende. Wenn du also einen starken Gegner brauchst, damit du richtig motiviert bist, dann sorg dafür, dass es Anfang März stattfindet. Komme gerade von einer schnellen Runde mit ricorba und scotti zurück. also wenn der scotti sein Gewicht in die Pedalen haut und gleichzeitig am Lenker zieht, flext zwar das ganze bike, aber sau schnell ist der trotzdem. das wird nicht einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Januar 2014)

Oh man, ein starker, motivierter Diddie, wieder in Topform? Ein Scotty, der plötzlich schnell fährt? Womöglich noch ein Imfluss mit nem Rad ohne Defekte? Verdammt, das wird wirklich richtig hart!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Januar 2014)

Oh diddie, danke für die Blumen!
Ich mache es einfach wie beim letzten mal.
Vor dem Rennen eine Bierdiät und dazu Nudeln mit Sahnesoße!
Lecker aber schaiXXe wenn man am nächsten Tag ein Rennen fahren will
Nich das Papa-Joe keinen Pokal abkriegt!!!
Aber Tip: Der Ritschi, der ist richtig heiß und stinksauer das er so knapp am Treppchen vorbei ist!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2014)

wie war das noch.."Hunde die bellen beißen nicht".....


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Wieso Lack, dat Ding ist wie ich raw!!!!




raw ?? was heißt raw ??? bestimmt  "" von innen hohl """....


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Bin momentan sowieso an den neuen Allmoutainprojekt dran!!!!!




mensch FB...ein ding nach dem anderen...du machst mich neugirig..erzähl doch mal


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wie war das noch.."Hunde die bellen beißen nicht".....



Ich bin mir sicher, dass er auch beißt, ist nur die Frage, ob die Zähne auch fest genug sitzen!
(Oh man, ich sehs schon, monatelang ne große Klappe und am Tag der Entscheidung werde ich dafür bitter büßen müssen  )


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2014)

meinst du diddie oder richie???


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube ich sage dazu lieber nichts mehr...


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2014)

zu spät papa-joe....für diese aussage  wirst du beim race von allen teilnehmern der ü 40 klasse  gehetzt  werden wie ein  cremefarbender 48ender bei der waidmänischen treibjagd..

viel feind viel ehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2014)

ü50 bitteschön


----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2014)

schon gesehen, passend zu den jetztigen Verhältnissen
http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-mudhugger-front-rear-mudguard/


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2014)

ü 50,,,ok,,,dann mal so,,,,die senioren wollen und werden  dir den arsch versohlen papa-joe,,,,

kurzer ruhm ist besser wie überhaupt keiner...


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Januar 2014)

Pah, wenn sie sich dabei mal nicht ihre arthritischen Finger brechen!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Januar 2014)

du meinst "gicht-griffel"  ohh man, es wird nur noch immer schwerer für dich... jetzt noch nen spruch für die Ü40 klasse und dann hast du es geschafft.. " Staatsfeind nr. 1 "


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2014)

das ex-froggy vom diddie wurde heute von seinem neuen herrchen artgerecht durch seinen natürlichen lebensraum bewegt ..
nach vielen bemühungen haben wir es endgültig geschafft ihn aus der "men in tights" fraktion zu retten...
halleluja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (12. Januar 2014)

das hört sich doch gut an. hoffe, dass das bike ihm passt und er spaß damit hat-

habe mich heute de gruppe um influss angeschlossen. war ne schöne tour mit euch


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2014)

bike passt,,,,,,der  ist sachen gefahren von denen er mit dem rennrad noch nicht mal  geträumt  hätte...genau richtig das teil...schnell hoch,,,sicher wieder runter...


----------



## imfluss (12. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker Airlines...wir bringen Sie sicher wieder runter.
War ein herrlicher Sonntag heute...Biopommes mit Bärlauchmayo, Trails vom Feinsten und viele (meist) gutgelaunte Menschen im Wald.


----------



## enduro pro (12. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nach vielen bemühungen haben wir es endgültig geschafft ihn aus der "men in tights" fraktion zu retten...
> halleluja




hey das hört sich gut an....exorzismus vom feinsten, so soll es sein...bin auf die nächste gemeinsame ausfahrt gespannt


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2014)

die fr-taufe hatte tatsächlich was von exorzismus,,,beim auflegen der gekreuzten 180er gabel mit dem 780er lenker hat er sich noch ganz schön gewehrt...als wir dann seine strumpfhosen  verbrannten sind endlich die bösen cc-geister aus seiner seele verschwunden ...


----------



## enduro pro (12. Januar 2014)

so soll es sein...


----------



## Totoxl (12. Januar 2014)

Der FB bekommt ein neues Rad. Ich finde so etwas ja immer spannend. Kann ich ein paar Infos haben? Welches und warum dieses?

Auch von Diddie hätte ich gerne noch ein paar Infos, gerne auch Eindrücke vom Bike.


----------



## imfluss (12. Januar 2014)

Toto du musst Dir das so vorstellen :
Diddie grinst permanent. Er sieht nichts mehr, weil bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten die Brille beschlägt.
Das macht nichts, die Pike buttert einfach alles weg. Meist sieht man Ihn eh von hinten.
Jede Welle wird zur Rampe, jede Wurzel zum Kicker. Pausen braucht Diddie nichtmehr, Essen reicht ein gutes Frühstück.
Den Rest macht das Bike. Oh ja, 27,5" - nur Fliegen(bein) ist schöner.


----------



## Der Cherusker (12. Januar 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Der FB bekommt ein neues Rad. Ich finde so etwas ja immer spannend. Kann ich ein paar Infos haben? Welches und warum dieses?
> 
> Auch von Diddie hätte ich gerne noch ein paar Infos, gerne auch Eindrücke vom Bike.


 Tja, Toto warum? Habe kein AM mehr, Speci verkauft mit Hardtail macht es nicht richtig Spaß!!! Was für ein neues, kommt diese Woche spätestens ende der Woche ist es bekannt, Weihnachten ist zwar vorbei aber Spannung muß sein!!! Aber wie immer fährt kein anderer von uns!!!


----------



## Totoxl (12. Januar 2014)

Ok, es bleibt also noch ein wenig spannend. Wird die Laufradgröße schon verraten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (12. Januar 2014)

FB fährt demnächst ein 29er Tandem mit 180mm Federweg und Doppelbrücke!
So jetzt ist es raus!


----------



## diddie40 (12. Januar 2014)

@Totoxl was soll ich sagen, treten muss man immer noch, wenn´s berghoch geht auch mal kräftiger, ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden. wenn´s drauf ankommt, hat man doch mehr Reserven, als man vermuten würde, fährt sich insgesamt straffer als das Froggy, landet aber satt und gut gedämpft und gibt genug Federweg frei, wenn nötig. muss das teil noch auf anderen strecken testen (Hüggel, Dörenberg...) Bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass es auch im Park ne gute Figur macht, zumindest auf den Strecken, die ich so fahre


----------



## Totoxl (12. Januar 2014)

Schön zu hören. Ich muss meins noch mal richtig testen. Leider habe ich es bislang nur geschafft hier meine Runden zu drehen. Obwohl ich ja von weniger Federweg (Pitch/Froggy) zu noch weniger Federweg gekommen bin (Remedy/Fritzz) kann ich deine Aussage nach emfinden. Genau so hätte ich es in meinem Fall auch beschrieben.


----------



## xpate (12. Januar 2014)

Besser als Kino hier!

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich hoffentlich mit meinem neuen Fully dabei. Dann auch ohne Leggings. Sieht aufm Fully nicht ganz do schick aus


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2014)

ist das bei dir auch top secret oder machst du da nicht so einen film von was es für ein bike geworden ist xpate ?????


----------



## xpate (12. Januar 2014)

Wo bleibt denn da die Überaschung?
Trek Remedy 8 ist es geworden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2014)

27,5 ???


----------



## Totoxl (12. Januar 2014)

29", oder 27.5"


----------



## bravebiker (12. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die fr-taufe hatte tatsächlich was von exorzismus,,,beim auflegen der gekreuzten 180er gabel mit dem 780er lenker hat er sich noch ganz schön gewehrt...als wir dann seine strumpfhosen  verbrannten sind endlich die bösen cc-geister aus seiner seele verschwunden ...



Und es hat garnicht Weh getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (12. Januar 2014)

26".
Ist das 2013er Modell


----------



## Totoxl (12. Januar 2014)

Auch Top, schönes Rad.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2014)

jau,,,sexy twenty six,,,glückwunsch xpate..
der bravebiker auch an bord,,,,schön das du dich so schnell von der taufe erholt hast..


----------



## enduro pro (12. Januar 2014)

wartet der FB wieder auf einen karton  von Canyon oder was????

sach FB...mußt du wieder die ganze Woche auf den Postboten hoffen


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Aber wie immer fährt kein anderer von uns!!!



das wird auch seinen grund haben...



enduro pro schrieb:


> wartet der FB wieder auf einen karton  von Canyon oder was????



ich ahne böses...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2014)

er wird ja nicht in den laden gehen und dort eines kaufen..dann müßte man ja konversatioon mit einem menschen betreiben und nicht mit einem computer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (13. Januar 2014)

Dann möchte ich auch mal einen Tipp abgeben. Evtl. wird es ja ein Propain?


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Januar 2014)

ja,,,ja,,, bitte lass es ein propain sein...bitte keine dropmuschi mehr...
das es ein propain ist kann aber eigentlich nicht sein,,,dass gibt es schon in den teutonischen reihen...

neulich im fahrradfachgeschäft ::

verkäuferin :guten tag
fb:ich sach nix
verkäuferin : kann ich helfen ??
fb: nö
verkäuferin : sie wollen nur mal schauen ?
fb : nö,,,,tschüss


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> neulich im fahrradfachgeschäft ::
> 
> verkäuferin :guten tag
> fb:ich sach nix
> ...



du hast meinen tag gerettet...


----------



## Prezident (13. Januar 2014)

Rocky Mountain?  aber glaube das wäre zuviel des guten für den FB


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2014)

gibts die online ohne reden????


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2014)

ohh...Fb is online..jetzt gibts mecker


----------



## xpate (13. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nur noch nicht raus, wer oder was fb ist.


----------



## brcrew (13. Januar 2014)

...es dauert lange, bis man das mysterium kapiert hat!^^


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. Januar 2014)

Das kann man nicht beschreiben, das muss man erlebt haben!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (13. Januar 2014)

Jaa ich wurde auch erst nach vier Wochen oder so eingeweiht wer oder was der fb is.... xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (13. Januar 2014)

Türkisch lesen wäre manches Mal einfacher für mich. Zumindest wenn ich hier lese!


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2014)

der, die oder das FB ist nicht zu erklären...einzig aber nicht artig, manchmal hart, aber meistens zart und immer wieder ein echter FB...

wie papa schon sagt da oben, man muß es selbst erlebt haben....um es zu verstehen braucht man jahre oder es es macht einfach "klick" und man hat es sofort...ein Mysterium, der, die oder das FB...


----------



## xpate (13. Januar 2014)

Ihr brennt total! 
Samstag ist ne Ausfahrt?


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Januar 2014)

ja ja ,,die alte geschichte des fb,,,sie wurde schon erzählt als man in der kneipe noch rauchen durfte,,als mann noch im stehen pinkeln durfte....
immer wieder wird sie an langen abenden erzählt,,,von biker-generation zu biker-generation...


es war einmal ,,,
im dunklen wald des teutonischen teutonien,,,
ein lieber onkel fuhr mit seinem bike auf den befestigten und ausgeschilderten wegen des finsteren teuto..
da hörte er ein leises geräusch,,,erst dachte er """oh kacke,,die bremse quietscht wieder "" aber nein ,,es war ein leises wimmern ,, irgendwo im unterholz..der liebe onkel stieg von seinem bike und schaute nach was sich dort im unterholz verborgen hatte...
ein kleiner fb ,,oh nein,,,, es war ein kleiner fb der sich dort mutterseelen allein ein nest gebaut hatte..
was machen??? fragte sich der liebe onkel..den klappspaten holen und dem wimmern ein ende machen ??
nein,,der onkel war nicht nur überdurschnittlich gut aussehend ,,sondern auch von ritterlicher güte..
er öffnete seinen evoc fr. rucksack (von bikediscount)und trank zwei flaschen rotkäppchen sekt um platz im rucksack für den kleinen fb zu schaffen...da der fb etwas stark roch und schmutzig war,,,wurde er vorher noch mit muckoff eingesprüht..genährt mit kettenfett und gabelöl entwickelte er sich sehr schnell zu einem richtigen fb der heute noch seinen mitmenschen jeden tag sehr viel freude bereitet..

so war es wirklich ...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2014)

ich kann es kaum noch erwarten das der Fb sein neues bike vorführt...immer wieder ein erlebniss...


----------



## xpate (13. Januar 2014)

Jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Danke dir!


----------



## Ketta (13. Januar 2014)

tb, wo gibt es ein propain in den teutonischen reihen? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. Januar 2014)

Xpate alter wasn das fürn schwules BenutzerBild...raus ausm Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (13. Januar 2014)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Xpate alter wasn das fürn schwules BenutzerBild...raus ausm Thread


immer noch besser als so´n 0815 mainstreambike als benutzerbild lieber ghostrider


----------



## xpate (13. Januar 2014)

Besser Herr Mainstream?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. Januar 2014)

das is sehr Goil....da biste bei uns genau richtig....Dont Drink and Drive.....Drink and more Drinking ;-))  Vattis worte


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. Januar 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> immer noch besser als so´n 0815 mainstreambike als benutzerbild lieber ghostrider


hab dir nen Like dagelassen


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Januar 2014)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> hab dir nen Like dagelassen


raue schale, weicher kern
bist´n schatz


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. Januar 2014)

Komm ins MTB Forum... Wo echte Kerle sich gegenseitig abliken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (13. Januar 2014)

ich habe gestern einigen von euch eine einladung zu einer ig geschickt
schaut mal bitte nach
wenn ihr in die gruppe eintreten wollt, müsst ihr rechts am bildschirm auf "accept invite" klicken
dürfte nicht so schwer sein, scotti hat´s irgendwann auch geschafft


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Januar 2014)

Oh ohhhh, jetzt klinkt der wieder aus und fährt Bäume um...


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Januar 2014)

Dieses sch... neue Forum macht´s einem auch echt nicht leicht!!
Aber solange ich nicht der letzte bin der´s geschnallt hat ...

@schulte69 
is klar, und nachher behaupten wieder alle ich hätte den Teuto ganz alleine gerodet


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Januar 2014)

Naja, ich glaube, das wird nix mehr.

Sag mal Scotti, hast du schon eine Mail vom Rose bzgl. Werksverkauf? Gibts den Kundenkarten Tag noch?


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> tb, wo gibt es ein propain in den teutonischen reihen? hab ich was verpasst?



äähh,,,ich habe da was gehört,,also eher so ein munkeln,,,in der nord-westlichen deutschen tiefebene soll  in naher zukunft ein propain an einen teutonischen krieger  ausgeliefert werden...
ist das eine falschmeldung ????


----------



## Totoxl (14. Januar 2014)

Alles nur Gerüchte, wer erzählt bloß so etwas?


----------



## Ketta (14. Januar 2014)

Sensationspresse, Boulevardmedien, teutonische Buschtrommeln, Tb, man weiß nie wieviel Wahrheit dahinter steckt


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2014)

und ich dachte .....alles nur......boah ey...da bin ich voll drauf reingedropt..
ich war fest davon überzeugt das der....egal...stimmt ja nichts davon..

ok,,,,welche farbe ????


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2014)

wenn donnerstag das wetter paßt jemand zeit und lust???


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2014)

noch 99 post's und die *20000* sind voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

D


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

o


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

n


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

n


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

e


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

r


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Januar 2014)

Nur um Scotti zu unterbrechen...


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

s


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

@papa-joe 
*FRECHHEIT!!
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

t


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

a


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

g


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

?


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

Da kann ich nicht!


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

Wann denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (14. Januar 2014)

Gibt es den schon Anwärter auf die 20000? TB, oder Jojo2? Es gibt ja noch einige weitere Mitstreiter...


----------



## xpate (14. Januar 2014)

fb auch?


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Januar 2014)

Diese fb Sache lässt dir keine Ruhe, oder? 

Wer hat denn damals noch gleich die den 15.000 Post gemacht? Weiss das noch einer?


----------



## xpate (14. Januar 2014)

Ich kann doch nicht unwissend sterben. Ich finds schon noch raus!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2014)

nö, der oder die oder das Fb nicht...der ist eher passiv..

die 15000 waren bei..hmmm ich weiß es auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Ketta (14. Januar 2014)

xpate, so gings mir auch mit dem fb bevor ich ihn kannte, jetzt freue ich mich schon auf den nächsten Orakel von XOX Abend!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2014)

scotty, tagsüber...oder auch nightride....


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> jetzt freue ich mich schon auf den nächsten Orakel von XOX Abend!




 im mai in der gleichen hütte


----------



## brcrew (14. Januar 2014)

als ob das fb sich mit nem lächerlichen #20000sten beitrag abgeben würde! wenn die will steht der zähler dann bei ner million! der kann das...


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Diese fb Sache lässt dir keine Ruhe, oder?
> 
> Wer hat denn damals noch gleich die den 15.000 Post gemacht? Weiss das noch einer?



ich weiß es noch wie heute,,,der papa-joe war es ihr lieben leute...
er hat geschrieben im richtigen moment,,,der jojo und ich ,,wir hatten ihn verpennt..
wird er es nochmal riskieren,,werde ich ihm den bart toupieren...


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

Ohhhhmmmmmmm
Ohhhhhmmmmmmm
Ohhhhhhhmmmmmmm

ich sehe...

..ich sehe in dieser fast leeren XOX Tüte, 

...ein Fahrrad für den FB,

Oooohhhhmmmmmm.

Ich glaube hier sind nicht die gleichen, unheimlichen Vibes wie in einer kleinen Hütte, an einem denkwürdigen Abend im fernen Lac Blanc.
Die Tüte von XOX spricht heute nicht zu uns


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

Donnerstag könnte ich nur Nightride, so ab 18 Uhr.


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Januar 2014)

Wie tausend Schwerter, die auf mich zeigen,
lässt TBs Wort mein Leib erbeben,
Der Papa-Joe, der hat zu schweigen,
will sein Barte das Morgen erleben.

Doch wird das Drohen, der Groll, der Zorn,
des Papas Tapferkeit könn scher'n?
Bald wird alle Welt es sehen,
der Ruhm von 20.000, wird nie vergehen!

En Garde TB!


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Wie tausend Schwerter, die auf mich zeigen,
> lässt TBs Wort mein Leib erbeben,
> Der Papa-Joe, der hat zu schweigen,
> will sein Barte das Morgen erleben.
> ...



Noch einer auf Drogen!


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Januar 2014)

Danke Scotti, dass du mich in eine Reihe stellst mit Vincent Van Gogh, Pablo Picasso oder Jimy Hendrix.


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

...oder FB, oder den Kindern vom Bahnhof Zoo...

sind nicht alle von dir genannten unter der Erde????


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Januar 2014)

Hm, bin mir nicht sicher, mal schauen:
Vincent van Gogh, geboren 30.03.1853 --> wäre heute 160 Jahre alt, ist aber tot, in der Tat. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Pablo Picasso, geboren 25.10.1881 --> wäre heute 132 jahre alt, ist aber auch Tot. Oh je...
Jimy Hendrix, geboren 27.11.1942 --> wäre heute 71 Jahre alt, aber...

Verdammt Scotti, ich glaube du hast recht. Ab sofort lasse ich die Finger von der Zeit. Danke dass du mich auf den rechten Weg gewiesen hast!


----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2014)

jetzt nicht schlapp machen,noch 65?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Januar 2014)

Der Bikemarkt tut`s nicht!
Wollte ich nur mal sagen.


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube ich weiss wieso der TB nicht mehr mitschreibt: Der fährt gerade nach Emsdetten um mir den Strom ab zu schalten und das W-Lan Kabel zu durchtrennen. Nur damit ich nicht auch noch die 20.000 bekommen kann!


----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2014)

19939


----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> WUHUHUHUHUUUUU!!!!
> 
> Tja TB, es tut mir ausgesprochen leid. Auch ich konnte nicht anders. Fast hättest du mich ausgebotet... doch aus dem Windschatten setzte ich zum Sprint an... und überrollte die Ziellinie!
> 
> ...


papa Joe 8.februar 2013


----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> du meinst ich bin auch kein bad boy ?? nur der fb ?? ich bin jetzt sehr traurig..
> @_papa_ joe
> zur 20000 werde ich,egal wo du wohnst,deinen ort von der außenwelt abschliessen..
> sateliten werden dein  kaff weiträumig umkreisen und das internet wird für mindestens 24 h nicht funktionieren.ein scharmützel habe ich verloren,die schlacht noch lange nicht..


----------



## xpate (14. Januar 2014)

Starker Typ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jo, so ist das..da bemüht man sich und macht und tut und das ist der dank dafür
> 
> da wird der kampf um die 20000 um so spannender... ich sach mal so gegen ende des jahres wissen wir mehr


----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Tja, die 20.000.... so um den 08.November diesen Jahres dürfte es so weit sein. Ich stell mir schon mal nen Termin in meinem Handy ein
> 
> 
> 
> Tja TB, das ist wie mit Champagner, oder Kaviar, oder einem guten Whiskey... Der Papa Joe kommt auch nur zu den wichtigen Anlässen raus, wenn es was zu feiern gibt.


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Januar 2014)

Oh je, 08.November... da hab ich aber nen ganz schönen Bock gerechnet. Bei der 15.000 hats noch fast perfekt gepasst!

Aber schöne Erinnerungen kommen da hoch...


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Januar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> En Garde TB!



en garde ?? tapfer tapfer  papa-joe...kommst zu einer panzerschlacht  und bist nur mit einem degen bewaffnet...aber ob sich nach der schlacht um die 20.000 noch jemand daran erinnert ??? 
möge der bessere siegen.
geladen und entsichert..
ziel erfasst..
feuer frei..


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Januar 2014)

das hier bitte nicht lesen,,,ist nur ein taktischer zug,,,strategisch sehr wichtig..

schach


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. Januar 2014)

Wieso ich mit einem Degen in eine Panzerschlacht ziehe? Nun, ich werde es dir erklären:






Wie willst du ohne Hände einen Panzer steuern?


----------



## xpate (15. Januar 2014)

Bester Film ever!


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2014)

50


----------



## Trailgurke (15. Januar 2014)

Zählt ihr jetzt wirklich Beiträge?

Macht mal Stimmung hier!


----------



## xpate (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn hier keine Stimmung ist, wo denn dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (15. Januar 2014)

Besser Beiträge zählen als Beiträge zahlen. 
Ach ja, Samstag wollte ich mal etwas den Hüggel befahren.
Und Sonntag dann Entspannungs-Runde im Teuto. Altherrentempo wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Januar 2014)

für stimmung ist in solchen zeiten kein platz trailgurke,,,auf dem schlachtfeld wird nicht gelacht..erst muss die stunde des siegers schlagen..

so papa-joe...von osten her rollen 5 kettenbagger auf emsdetten zu um die glasfaserkabel der telekom zu zerstören...
aus richtung westen  kannst du keine hilfe erwarten,,die holländer sind nicht verrückt und mischen sich hier ein..
im  ausweichraum der  nördlichen und südlichen flanke gibt es nur 1mbits leitungen..

schach


----------



## Totoxl (15. Januar 2014)

Es ist noch ziemlich ruhig, es traut sich wohl noch keiner aus den Löcher.


----------



## Totoxl (15. Januar 2014)

Bzw. Schützengraben.


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2014)

oder schützenlöchern toto...das ist die ruhe vor dem sturm...permanent online und schon im antwortfeld die 20000 stehen haben wenn es so weit ist...so gewinnt man den krieg und nicht nur bedeutungslose schlachten...


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2014)

ehe ich's vergesse  stimmung!!!!!


----------



## Trailgurke (15. Januar 2014)

Ich finde mich irgendwie im neuen IBC gar nicht zurecht. Wo finde ich denn die IGs denen ich beigetreten bin?


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2014)

60


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Januar 2014)

auf dein benutzerbild klicken trailgurke,,dann auf profil und danach auf gruppen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (15. Januar 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Besser Beiträge zählen als Beiträge zahlen.
> Ach ja, Samstag wollte ich mal etwas den Hüggel befahren.
> Und Sonntag dann Entspannungs-Runde im Teuto. Altherrentempo wie es sich gehört.


ich guck mal, wie ich das schaffe. Bock habe ich und das Remedy ist bis dahin auch wohl aufgesattelt.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Januar 2014)

Noch einmal an alle die Nach PDS fahren....Bitte noch einmal in der IG eintragen.
Und bitte die anzahlung Überweisen !!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Januar 2014)

ach ,, was ich noch sagen wollte...
heute abend ist tabledance in der almhütte..essen und trinken frei...
jeder gast bekommt 50€,,studenten sogar 150€..
fahrservice inclusive..jemand interesse ??? papa-joe,,du vielleicht ??
(ist nur ein test wie weit die baggerarbeiten sind)

und noch was,,ich weiß was für ein bike der fb hat..
kein canyon,,kein propain...aber ich sach nix..fast nix..

rätsel :

komm karl,nimm deine betablocker !


alles klar ????


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Januar 2014)

Du meinst wohl Metablocker?




*META AM GIRLY 2014*


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Januar 2014)

ich sach nix !


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2014)

ich werd es gleich sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (15. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ach ,, was ich noch sagen wollte...
> heute abend ist tabledance in der almhütte..essen und trinken frei...
> jeder gast bekommt 50€,,studenten sogar 150€..
> fahrservice inclusive..jemand interesse ??? papa-joe,,du vielleicht ??
> (ist nur ein test wie weit die baggerarbeiten sind)



Deine Bagger waren erfolgreich TB, ganz Emsdetten hat kein Internet mehr! Gute Arbeit!

Weißt du eigentlich, was Eduroam ist?
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eduroam

Mühle!

Edit: Es war natürlich auch ungeschickt das mit dem Test klein drunter zu schreiben, ICH kann so 'ne kleine Schrift ja noch problemlos lesen...


----------



## Totoxl (15. Januar 2014)

Was ist es den jetzt Enduro. TB Rätsel ist mir zu schwer


----------



## brcrew (15. Januar 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2014)

komme grad aus der bike-porno-hölle....sieht aus wie in nem gut bestückten bikeshop...nur Neuware...unbenutzt...von meiner seite


----------



## diddie40 (15. Januar 2014)

die 20000 sind la immer noch nicht erreicht. ist das die ruhe vor dem sturm? will papajoe auf den letzten metern wieder seinen wahnsinns endspurt einlegen?
bis dahin könnten ja noch ein paar Posts kommen. fb könnte ja mal ein bild von seinem girlyallmountainbike reinstellen, dann könnten wir alle unseren fachlichen Senf dazugeben, und dann kommt plötzlich papajoe


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2014)

diddie, das neue bike vom fb ist


----------



## Totoxl (16. Januar 2014)

Dann hau mal raus Fb, was ist es denn jetzt.


----------



## xpate (16. Januar 2014)

Das interessiert mich nun auch!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

attacke..nur noch...


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

paar


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

antworten


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

20


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2014)

19


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2014)

wer macht das Rennen? Tip´s?


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2014)

Sind wohl alle in Lauerstellung


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

alle arbeiten....


----------



## xen54 (16. Januar 2014)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort, da dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mehr Kilometer gefahren werden müssen, als letztes...

Außerdem kommt ihr so auch noch einen Schritt näher an die 20.000 

Wer von euch kommt eigentlich alles aus Emsdetten?
Ich war am Wochenende mit meiner Freundin unterwegs und ich glaube ich habe einen interessierten Radfahrer daherlaufen sehen, der mir von irgendwelchen Bildern hier bekannt vorkam.
Ich würde mal auf erfahrenes Alter tippen und eine kräftige, große Statur 
(Das ganze war hinter dem Wohngebiet Biekmeresch)

Gibts den hier?


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2014)

mehr wie letztes Jahr? Ist das eigentlich möglich?
Was ist den am WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (16. Januar 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Besser Beiträge zählen als Beiträge zahlen.
> Ach ja, Samstag wollte ich mal etwas den Hüggel befahren.
> Und Sonntag dann Entspannungs-Runde im Teuto. Altherrentempo wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2014)

dann kommt für mich nur der Sonntag in Frage


----------



## xpate (16. Januar 2014)

Denke nicht. Waren bisher immer alle unter 20 und top fit!


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (16. Januar 2014)

Sonntag nehm ich meinen Nachbarn mit der is n blutiger Anfänger^^ und meine Kondition lässt auch gewaltig zu wünschen übrig. ... xD 
Also Imfluss und ich haben beschlossen dass es in gemäßigte m Tempo Richtung tecklenburg geht.... gucken wie weit wir so kommen ne...


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. Januar 2014)

Dämon, xpate, Enduro... alle Sprinten sie in großen Schritten aber kleinen Worten dem unausweichlichen entgegen...
Die Seite wird im Sekundentakt aktualisiert um ja keinen Schritt des Mitstreiters zu verpassen... UAHRG!!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2014)

so bin jetzt mal weg und überlasse euch den Sieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2014)

hmm oder doch nicht? Sind ja dann nur noch wenige Sekunden.


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2014)

Verdammt jetzt verpasse ich das Finale...


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. Januar 2014)

Ich schreibe mal einem Moderator, dass er die ganzen doppel, dreifach und zehnfachposts löscht, dann haben wir noch nen Monat!


----------



## xpate (16. Januar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Ich schreibe mal einem Moderator, dass er die ganzen doppel, dreifach und zehnfachposts löscht, dann haben wir noch nen Monat!


Du wirst trotzdem nicht siegen, habe ich nach stundenlanger Recherche feststellen müssen.


----------



## xen54 (16. Januar 2014)

Wieso hält der zweite Teil egtl. schon so lange?
Der alte hatte nur 4.534 Beiträge


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. Januar 2014)

Noch ist nichts entschieden mein lieber xpate!


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. Januar 2014)

Niemand will den vorletzten schreiben, hm? Na gut...


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. Januar 2014)

Geschichte wird von Siegern geschrieben... genau wie dieser Post! Muahahaha


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

du lump....mußt du nicht studieren?????


----------



## xpate (16. Januar 2014)

Die arbeitende Bevölkerung wird mal wieder benachteiligt. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

dafür hab ich die 800zte seite angefangen


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> du lump....mußt du nicht studieren?????



Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, das mache ich gerade 

Edit: Ach ja, @Teuto Biker: Rien Ne Va Plus!


----------



## xpate (16. Januar 2014)

Mein Remedy wird wohl morgen erst abgeholt werden können. Sollte Mittwoch schon fertig sein. Warten ist echt nervig.


----------



## diddie40 (16. Januar 2014)

sonntag wäre ich auch dabei.
zeit? ort?


----------



## imfluss (16. Januar 2014)

11 Uhr an den Klippen und dann schön alle Trails zum Nassen Dreieck abgrasen. So mein Vorschlag.


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

sonntag bin ich auch dabei..


----------



## diddie40 (16. Januar 2014)

ok


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. Januar 2014)

Sonntag ist gesetzt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> du lump....mußt du nicht studieren?????



seit 11:30 uhr nicht mehr...
in seinem spind in der uni  wurden,,nach einem anonymen tip,,3000 g marihuana gefunden..direkt neben der lösegeldforderung für den hausmeister ..
die bombenattrappe im damenklo war übrigens täuschend echt,,,zunächst wollte keiner glauben das sie vom papa-joe gebaut wurde,,,nach der kopie der kriegserklärung gegen die usa ,in einklang mit seinen eindeutigen fingerabdrücken und etwas überzeugungsarbeit von meiner seite,,funktionierte aber auch das...

sing sing,,papa,,dort hast du zeit die 20000 zu feiern..ca.8 jahre lang..glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (16. Januar 2014)

Ein Mann ohne Knast ist wie ein Baum ohne Ast.
Ein Baum ohne Ast ist wie ein Schiff ohne Mast.
Ein Schiff ohne Mast ist wie ein TB ohne LAST. Oder hat er sich etwas doch für KONA entschieden ? Ach wenn doch heut schon Sonntag wär...


----------



## xpate (16. Januar 2014)

fb=tb?


----------



## kleinOtze (16. Januar 2014)

tb=teutobiker
fb=fliegenbeinchen


----------



## xpate (16. Januar 2014)

tb weiß ich ja.
Ach ich gebs auf. Soll die Zeit für mich denken.


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> seit 11:30 uhr nicht mehr...
> in seinem spind in der uni  wurden,,nach einem anonymen tip,,3000 g marihuana gefunden..direkt neben der lösegeldforderung für den hausmeister ..
> die bombenattrappe im damenklo war übrigens täuschend echt,,,zunächst wollte keiner glauben das sie vom papa-joe gebaut wurde,,,nach der kopie der kriegserklärung gegen die usa ,in einklang mit seinen eindeutigen fingerabdrücken und etwas überzeugungsarbeit von meiner seite,,funktionierte aber auch das...
> 
> sing sing,,papa,,dort hast du zeit die 20000 zu feiern..ca.8 jahre lang..glückwunsch



Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen wie ich gerade lachen musste, als die Polizei den neuen Besitzer meines alten Spindes abgeführt habt. Sieht so aus als wärst du wieder einmal zu spät gewesen TB...


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

der papa-joe...immer für einen scherz zu haben 

bei den 30000 wird es anders werden... also nächstes jahr um diese zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2014)

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/irland/mountainbike-erektion-34262514.bild.html

neues aus der welt des mountainbiking


----------



## diddie40 (16. Januar 2014)

fb??????????????????????????????????



?????????????????????????????


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. Januar 2014)

Diddie, jetzt mal ruhig an, wenn meine Stütze bis zum Wochenende kommt bin ich Sonntag mit von der Partie!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Januar 2014)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der FB ein Bike kauft, das heißt wie ein Affe!
Weil das würde bedeuten...

Los TB, du bist dran.


----------



## diddie40 (16. Januar 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Diddie, jetzt mal ruhig an, wenn meine Stütze bis zum Wochenende kommt bin ich Sonntag mit von der Partie!!!


du kaufst dir von der Stütze ein neues bike?


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

made my day diddie


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte immer das Niveau würde hier immer schwächer aber dann haut der Diddie einen raus, da können sich ein paar andere ruhig ein Beispiel dran nehen!!!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2014)

ja, der diddie hat es raus


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> und noch was,,ich weiß was für ein bike der fb hat..
> kein canyon,,kein propain...aber ich sach nix..fast nix..
> 
> rätsel :
> ...





es liegt so nah,,,


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der FB ein Bike kauft, das heißt wie ein Affe!
> Weil das würde bedeuten...
> 
> Los TB, du bist dran.



.....das es nicht reicht wenn einer drauf sitzt der  nicht nur so aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> .....das es nicht reicht wenn einer drauf sitzt der nicht nur so aussieht...




fb spricht von mangelden niveau,,,,ein wiederspruch in sich..


----------



## Totoxl (17. Januar 2014)

Ein Radon? Yt fährt ja schon ein Teutone.


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> es liegt so nah,,,



Komm karl
Kommenkarl
Commencal

Betablocker
meta

Das ist mein Tip!

Außerdem gibts das in einer girly Version.


----------



## Totoxl (17. Januar 2014)

Ok, klingt logischer Scotti.

Das Enduro es geil findet wundert mich, dann muss es ja schon was schönes sein.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2014)

Toto, ich find es sehr geil und hatte mir eine andere Version auch schon angesehen  und nein, es ist nich blau.....


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Januar 2014)

Rosa, rosa, rosa!
Mit lila Flaschenhalter!


----------



## xpate (17. Januar 2014)

Das Remedy wird heute fertig. Im Januar Weihnachten. Super spitze! 
Stand morgen Hüggel auf dem Programm?


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2014)

ohne neid kann ich feststellen, das der fb das schönste rad im teuto hat  optisch der burner...noch...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2014)

das freut mich für den fb,,,ein schönes bike lenkt ein wenig vom rest ab..
nach den langen jahren in denen man sich wünschte das es früh dunkel wird im teuto endlich mal was hübsches.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2014)

ich glaube der Fb wird dieses jahr den stylewettbewerb gewinnen...bunt wird es, bunt...


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2014)

vielleicht wird es am sonntag ein aufgalopp der styler werden  dem FB möchte ja keiner nachstehen...maloja, Platzangst und troylee wird sich die ehre geben als gäbe es kein morgen...ich hab angst....ketta, du mußt dringenst wieder mit...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2014)

schade das ich heute nach saalbach fahre,,,dass spektakel würde ich mir am sonntag super gerne anschauen...der  fb 2014..
nach wochen des studiums in der bike-bravo ist es nun soweit..
wird die oft gescheiterte symbiose des bike/bikers ganz neu definiert ???


----------



## Totoxl (17. Januar 2014)

Ich bitte um ein Foto, wenn ich schon nicht dabei sein kann. Ich möchte es sehen.


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2014)

schauen wir mal ob er kommt und dann werde ich berichten


----------



## Trailgurke (17. Januar 2014)

Und beim nächsten Rennen gibt es auch eine Wertungsprüfung für das Bikeoutfit? Extra Punkte gibt es wenn das Outfit zum Rad passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2014)

besser nicht... was machen denn dann die biker die nen "Raw" rahmen fahren??? ne, diese bilder im kopf


----------



## Totoxl (17. Januar 2014)

Oder blank poliert


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2014)

das meinte ich ja..der fahrer müßte dann ja auch blank......hör auf, ich will das nicht hören


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. Januar 2014)

Guido....jetzt sags schon...hab schon ein ganz feuchtes Höschen


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2014)

fb 2014,,,alles andere ist nur werkzeug....

hey fb,,,was wiegt das teil eigentlich ?? läßt es sich gut schieben und tragen ???


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2014)

TB, viel spaß im schnee...


----------



## imfluss (18. Januar 2014)

Moin,
werd gleich um 12.30h im Bocketal starten Richtung Tecklenburg und dann über Leeden Richtung Silberberg + Hüggel fahren.


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2014)

wann und wo war morgen treff???


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Januar 2014)

Klippen um 11.00 Uhr


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Januar 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Moin,
> werd gleich um 12.30h im Bocketal starten Richtung Tecklenburg und dann über Leeden Richtung Silberberg + Hüggel fahren.


Evtl. sieht man sich, fahre auch gleich noch in den Wald  watt en Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2014)

klippen 11 o.k. hauptsache die sonne scheint so schön wie heut...


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. Januar 2014)

OK, dann las ich die Katze mal aus den Sack!!! Es ist ein Commencal Meta geworden "Green Mamba" der Name paßt am besten zum Bike!!! Ach ja Enduro danke für die Blumen aber ist nur ein Bike ich finde es Geil, anderen wird es nicht gefallen aber das ist mir pfurzegal!!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Januar 2014)

hat ja auch ewig gedauert, wenn du es jetzt nicht geschrieben hättest dann...na ja konntest dich ja überwinden.
war einiges los heute im Wald, scheen wars


----------



## Totoxl (18. Januar 2014)

Schönes Rad hast du bekommen


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Januar 2014)

Soooo jetzt für alle, FB sabbernd auf dem neuen Rad...Das Meta ist ja schön aber...


----------



## Totoxl (19. Januar 2014)

Schön, also das Rad  Das ist ein 2013er richtig?


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2014)

Jupp..und der FB ist so motiviert, das er nur vorn mitgefahren ist


----------



## enduro pro (20. Januar 2014)

hey..samstag geht ja die sause...treff ist um 19.30 in der kneipe oder bei gutem wetter um 18.15 bei mir um noch ne gemeinsame nachtwanderung zur kneipe zu machen...nur ne flachetappe, keine berge 

wer nicht weiß wo die kneipe ist bitte melden... für wein und gesang ist gesorgt, die weiber müßt ihr mitbringen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. Januar 2014)

Hey Enduro kann ich bei dir pennen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. Januar 2014)

sieht schlecht aus...schon ausgebucht 

Herbert???


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. Januar 2014)

stimmt der nimmt mich auf!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2014)

na siehste, vatti kümmert sich um seine kinder  nur schön artig sein, sonst wird vatti schnell böse und du bekommst Hausarrest


----------



## Chefkocher (21. Januar 2014)

...mal kurz was ganz anders, an alle Finale-Kenner:
Wir müssen gerade unsere Shuttle-Tage bei "Finale Freeride" buchen. Auch wenn einige von euch letztes Jahr mit "Cascina del Groppo" unterwegs waren, vielleicht ist ja auch schon mal jemand mit "Finale Freeride" gefahren und hat dort die "Defender-Tour" (nicht Classic) mitgefahren und kann mal berichten?


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2014)

wann geht es denn los???


----------



## Chefkocher (21. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wann geht es denn los???



am 05.04, eine Woche bis zum 12.04.....sind sozusagen unser 10-Jahres-Flitterwochen ;-) 
nehmen aber beides mit (Enduro und Dher), 2 Tage shuttlen, Rest pedalieren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (21. Januar 2014)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> am 05.04, eine Woche bis zum 12.04.....sind sozusagen unser 10-Jahres-Flitterwochen ;-)
> nehmen aber beides mit (Enduro und Dher), 2 Tage shuttlen, Rest pedalieren ;-)


du hast es gut enduro
die chefkochers nehmen dich mit in ihre flitterwochen 
aber wer verdammt ist dieser Dher?
Der herbert etwa???


----------



## Chefkocher (21. Januar 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> du hast es gut enduro
> die chefkochers nehmen dich mit in ihre flitterwochen
> aber wer verdammt ist dieser Dher?
> Der herbert etwa???



jup....die werden dann allerdings bondagemäßig zusammen verschnürt und auf dem Autodach verzurrt...schick euch dann nen Foto von der Konstruktion


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Januar 2014)

gritings vrom se mauntens ov frireit saalbach...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. Januar 2014)

gritings vrom se couch zurück!

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Der Cherusker (22. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gritings vrom se mauntens ov frireit saalbach...


 Hey Alter, schon wieder Breit oder immer noch wenn man seiner Muttersprache nicht mehr mächtig ist sollte man zum Arzt gehen!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Hey Alter, schon wieder Breit oder immer noch wenn man seiner Muttersprache nicht mehr mächtig ist sollte man zum Arzt gehen!!!



Ich korrigiere mal die Muttersprache:

Hey Alter, schon wieder breit oder immer noch? Wenn man seiner Muttersprache nicht mehr mächtig ist, sollte man zum Arzt gehen!!!


Klugscheißermodus aus


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Januar 2014)

@Schulte69
gritings bak tu wuperväley

@scotti
mäni säncs

@fb
ju haf reigt,,wi ar ol teimes dranken..still wi beter dreiwing ski thän yu..


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @Schulte
> gritings bak tu wupervaley
> 
> @scotti
> ...


----------



## diddie40 (22. Januar 2014)

h


scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere mal die Muttersprache:
> 
> Hey Alter, schon wieder breit oder immer noch? Wenn man seiner Muttersprache nicht mehr mächtig ist, sollte man zum Arzt gehen!!!
> 
> ...


hey scotti
gar nicht so schlecht. Ein Komma fehlt noch!


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mal gelernt, daß vor "oder" nur ein Komma kommt, wenn ein kompletter Satz folgt.
Hatte aber auch überlegt da noch ein Komma zu setzen.

Oder was meintest du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (22. Januar 2014)

da ist was drann. Komma oder kein Komma, da würde ich auch kein Komma setzten, aber breit, oder immer noch, oder schon wieder, oder morgen erst, oder wie auch immer, schon. Habe aber in Grammatik nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2014)

Dann sind wir uns ja einig!


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Januar 2014)

Es ist ja seit einiger Zeit absolut geläufig und anerkannt, Texte in einer Mischung aus alter, neuer und falscher Rechtschreibung zu verfassen.
Und für irgendeinen der Fälle wird es bestimmt richtig sein. Also alles top Scotti


----------



## enduro pro (23. Januar 2014)

wie war das noch...der Genitiv is dem Dativ seinen tot.....


----------



## xpate (23. Januar 2014)

Sein 

Das ist wichtig.


----------



## imfluss (23. Januar 2014)

Elementar. Was meint ihr, Teuto fahrbar am Wochenende ?


----------



## xpate (23. Januar 2014)

Muss. Mein Remedy ist noch Jungfrau.


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (23. Januar 2014)

Jaa muss die neue vario will gestestet werden!! Ich wäre ja für Sonntag


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Januar 2014)

Jo, Sonntag klingt gut, wegen mir gerne auch schon mal wieder um 10:00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (23. Januar 2014)

Oooch das is aber früh. ... 11 reicht doch  und am liebsten am Dreieck oder klippen^^


----------



## imfluss (23. Januar 2014)

Frühe Vogelrunde ! Wenn die Sonne grade aufgeht sind die Trails am schönsten...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (23. Januar 2014)

Der frühe Vogel ist definitiv nicht meiner^^ ok 10 wäre noch so grad akzeptabel.....


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Januar 2014)

Ach Mumpitz, von mir wirst du es auch nicht oft hören, dass ich freiwillig vorschlage schon früher zu fahren, aber ich habe am Sonntag noch was vor. Sonst lautet mein Leitmotiv eher "Der frühe Vogel fängt sich gleich eine!"

Btw Imfluss: Sonnenaufgangsrunde können wir ja fürn Sommer mal ansetzen, aber dann besser um 01:00 Uhr Nachts losfahren und um 06:00 zu Hause sein, dass kommt meinem natürlichen Schlafrythmus eher entgegen


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (23. Januar 2014)

jaa ich sag ja 10 geht klar....klippen?


----------



## xpate (24. Januar 2014)

Der frühe Wurm nährt das Huhn.
Wäre dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Frühe Vogelrunde ! Wenn die Sonne grade aufgeht sind die Trails am schönsten...




welche sonne.... die hab ich ja schon lang nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Januar 2014)

dafür musst du schon ins Saarland fahren


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Januar 2014)

übrigens ein bisschen Schnee liegt auch schon


----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2014)

wer will den schnee???? sonne und wärme und trockene trail...


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Januar 2014)

du alter Neider, trocken kannst du vergessen, so ab Mai evtl.


----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2014)

warten wir's mal ab...in italien sollte es im märz schon besser sein


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Januar 2014)

An die Teutos die Samstag einen Termin haben!!!!!!  Sonntag alle mal zusammen nee Katerrunde fahren??


----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2014)

von mir aus gern....an wann hattest du denn gedacht??? nightride


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Januar 2014)




----------



## xpate (24. Januar 2014)

Schön mit 5 Promille aufm Tacho fahren. Ist ja nicht auf der Straße. Geht das dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (25. Januar 2014)

Ich fahr morgen zwischen 11 und 16 Uhr ne kleine Runde im Südkreis Osna.  Wenn jemand auch Bock hat, gerne melden.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2014)

ich hab hunger.....


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Januar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich hab hunger.....


ich auch


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (25. Januar 2014)

Wer is denn jetzt morgen früh an den klippen alles dabei?


----------



## imfluss (25. Januar 2014)

Lass Dich überraschen. Ich werd mir den Papa Joe schnappen und zu den Klippen zerren damit der fit wird für Mission Titelkampf.
Et gibt auch nen neuen Trail in Brochterbeck munkelt man...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (25. Januar 2014)

Jaa der muss ja kommen! Hat er doch verlangt dass wir uns schon um 10 anstatt um 11 treffen. ..


----------



## Superduke990 (25. Januar 2014)

WTF?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GHTT9F8aoXk&desktop_uri=/watch?v=GHTT9F8aoXk


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2014)

man merkt, du kommst gebürtig nicht von hier


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. Januar 2014)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Jaa der muss ja kommen! Hat er doch verlangt dass wir uns schon um 10 anstatt um 11 treffen. ..



Oh man, das wird jetzt hart...
Ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei, weil ich mir den Fuß verletzt habe. 
Weiss noch nicht was los ist, das muss mir Tante Doktor wohl am Montag oder Dienstag sagen.

Das ist passiert, als ich zwölf süße kleine Hundewelpen aus einem brennenden Haus gerettet habe. Das ist meine Geschichte und dabei bleibe ich und niemand kann mir das Gegenteil beweisen!




enduro pro schrieb:


> man merkt, du kommst gebürtig nicht von hier



Heißt das, wenn man hier geboren wurde, verstört einen das nicht? Gott sei dank bin ich auch zugezogen... 
Ich kann mich Superdukes "WTF?" nur anschließen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2014)

was soll ich sagen...war als Kind gern dort...immer wieder spannend...


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2014)

so, los geht's...hunger...


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (25. Januar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Oh man, das wird jetzt hart...
> Ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei, weil ich mir den Fuß verletzt habe.
> Weiss noch nicht was los ist, das muss mir Tante Doktor wohl am Montag oder Dienstag sagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. Januar 2014)

Mein Herz ist nicht das einzige, was bei mir groß ist...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(Mein Fuß ists auch... was habt ihr denn gedacht ihr Ferkel?)


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (26. Januar 2014)

Och nö was soll denn das jetzt?  Schnee...wie ekelhaft!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (26. Januar 2014)

Ahrgs, verdammter Fuß! Auch wenn mich der Schnee sonst nervt, ne Ausfahrt im verschneiten Teuto hat schon was für sich.
(Verschneiter Teuto ist KEIN Insiderausdruck für TB auf Koks!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Januar 2014)

nö


----------



## rigger (26. Januar 2014)

Ich will hoffen das alle heile nach hause gekommen sind, es lagen doch schon ein paar autos neben der straße auf dem nachhauseweg... 

Ansonsten war es ein schöner abend!!


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Januar 2014)

ein toller abend gestern
und es war ein voller erfolg, ketta fühlt sich reteutonisiert!!

alle wieder fit?
wir hatten perfektes katerfrühstück bei enduro!! ähm, also nicht katze.....
danach konnten wir jedenfalls bei sonnenschein und 5 grad plus auf unseren hometrails noch ein paar schöne runden drehen!

vielen dank nochmal rigger für den schneeshuttledienst!!!


----------



## Ketta (28. Januar 2014)

haaaaaaalloooooo
keiner mehr da???


----------



## rigger (28. Januar 2014)

Alle im Winterschlaf!!


----------



## Totoxl (28. Januar 2014)

Da ich nicht so Wort gewandt bin lese ich hier meiste Zeit nur mit. Big Brother is watching.


----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2014)

hallo..hier ist noch jemand ketta


----------



## imfluss (28. Januar 2014)

Gibts schon Info's wie die Invasion von Wuppertal abläuft ?


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Januar 2014)

Och neee, das ist doch streng geheim!!!!


----------



## xpate (28. Januar 2014)

Das war doch Bielefeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Januar 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Gibts schon Info's wie die Invasion von Wuppertal abläuft ?



wir kommen von drei seiten...
linke flanke über die a33...mittlerer frontabschnitt über  a1....rechte flanke über a43..
stoßrichtung süden.
überqueren der wupper um 1030...bilden des verteidigungsgürtels um 1100..
genaue zieldaten werden noch verschlüsselt gesendet..
vor,während und nach dem angriff wird niemand zurück gelassen..
nur die mission zählt...jeder muss dafür tun was er dafür tun muss..


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Januar 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Och neee, das ist doch streng geheim!!!!



woher weißt du dann davon ????


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Januar 2014)

wem biken zu öde ist
kann ja mal hier mitmachen
gibt´s auch als 24h-variante 
die qualifikation dafür hört sich an wie das motto bei den teutonenrennnen....toughmudder dauert nur länger:
"wenn du verrückt genug bist zu denken, dass 24 stunden folter nach spaß klingen, kannst du dabei sein!!!" 

http://toughmudder.de/events/nrw-2014/?lang=de?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=NY14

übrigens kann man da auch als team starten.......


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. Januar 2014)

Jo Schlabber, das hat mir erst letzte Woche n Komilitone gezeigt. Das Wochenende geht bei mir aber leider garnicht. Bin am Überlegen, ob ich mich nicht für Hamburg anmelde.


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> woher weißt du dann davon ????



ohhh, ohhh.....


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> woher weißt du dann davon ????



Hat mir eine Prinzessin Lillyfee geflüstert


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2014)

ahh ja...na dann...


----------



## Der Cherusker (29. Januar 2014)

Oh, Oh Scotti du mußt dich allmählich von deiner Puppensammlung trennen und groß werden!!!! Dann kommt deine weibliche Seite weniger raus, das hat für dich glaube große Vorteile??????


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2014)

FB, du bist gemein.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2014)

jau schlabber,,,dass macht spass...
hier war ich schon dreimal am start...
gruss lilifee


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Oh, Oh Scotti du mußt dich allmählich von deiner Puppensammlung trennen und groß werden!!!! Dann kommt deine weibliche Seite weniger raus, das hat für dich glaube große Vorteile??????



Nein lieber FB, die meisten Puppen mußte ich dir ja schon geben!
Ein paar behalte ich noch. Die bekommst du dann wie üblich zu Weihnachten.
Aber psssst ich verrate das den anderen nicht!


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2014)

das der FB mit puppen spielt is ja nicht neu, schantall ist ihr Name...


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2014)

Die letzte die er zu Weihnachten von mir bekommen hat hieß Schackeliene.
Aber Schantall ist nicht von mir!!
TB, wem hast du Schantalle abgeschwatzt??


----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2014)

uhse beate, die hat sie dem Fb "vermacht"


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2014)

Use , die Teile ham´se vor einiger Zeit bei Gocycle im Ausverkauft gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (30. Januar 2014)

hier mal ein bericht über 1x10.
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-installation-des-42er-ritzels-von-oneup-components/


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hier mal ein bericht über 1x10.
> http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-installation-des-42er-ritzels-von-oneup-components/



Das klappt sehr gut! Kann das Fazit bestätigen (ohne XX1 Erfahrung aber das schaltet alles bestens und hat für mich keine Nachteile) und würde nie wieder am MTB zweifach fahren wollen. Zumindest nicht an dicken Rädern. Bei Langstrecken MTBs würde ichs nicht fahren aufgrund fehlender Gänge.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Januar 2014)

war auch schon am überlegen mir so ein Teil zu bestellen aber 100€ für ein Ritzel ist schon happig.
Vor allem würde ich das gerne erst mal testen und sehen ob mir das reicht...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> war auch schon am überlegen mir so ein Teil zu bestellen aber 100€ für ein Ritzel ist schon happig.
> Vor allem würde ich das gerne erst mal testen und sehen ob mir das reicht...


dann schau mal hier in den entsprechenden Thread und schreib diesen Sascha an
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/page-253#post-11702666
ich habe für des sog. Mirfe Ritzel 30 Euro bezahlt, der Sascha nimmt nicht unglaublich viel mehr glaube ich


----------



## diddie40 (30. Januar 2014)

22:36=0,61
22:34=0,64
22:32=0,68
22:28=0,78
wenn man vorne ein 32ger Ritzel fährt und hinten das 42ger dann:
32:42=0,76

man kann also selber den Versuch starten und alles mit 22:28 fahren und schauen, ob es reicht


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2014)

ich hatte vorher 24/36 vorn und hinten 11-36. Mir fehlen oben und unten ein Gang und vermisse nix. Man muss aber schon an steilen Rampen etwas Körner haben!


----------



## Papa-Joe (30. Januar 2014)

Hm, so gesehen ziemlich interessant für mich, ich fahre zur Zeit 24:32 = 0,75 als kleinsten Gang.
Sollte dann ja keinen großen Unterschied mehr machen.


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Januar 2014)

alles schnickschnack
vorne 33er und hinten 11/34er
kommt man überall mit hoch
muss aber ein rotes kettenblatt vorne sein, sonst geht´s nicht....


----------



## diddie40 (30. Januar 2014)

die farbe passt leider nicht zu meinem neuen rad. hätte ich das eher gewusst.


----------



## diddie40 (30. Januar 2014)

33 vorne, 34 hinten ist ja fast 1:1, also die kraft, die vorne reingibst, kommt auch hinten an, kein wunder, dass du dann so schnell bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2014)

Ach diddi..., lass ihn. Der hat letztens auch so von seinen Reifen im Schlamm geschwärmt. Dabei war's seine Fahrtechnik. Der redet und redet...


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Januar 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ach diddi..., lass ihn. Der hat letztens auch so von seinen Reifen im Schlamm geschwärmt. Dabei war's seine Fahrtechnik. Der redet und redet...



schlamm? hatten wir schlamm? hab ich gar nicht bemerkt
ach schulte, du hattest einfach nur die falschen schluffen drauf......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2014)

Komm..., du musst schlafen, du bist doch müde


----------



## Papa-Joe (31. Januar 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> 33 vorne, 34 hinten ist ja fast 1:1, also die kraft, die vorne reingibst, kommt auch hinten an, kein wunder, dass du dann so schnell bist



Ahrgs, dass ist also des Rätsel Lösung! Ist ja auch klar, bei meiner Untersetzung kommen natürlich nur noch 75% raus, wenn ich vorne 100% rein gebe! Tja, dann wird ab sofort am besten nur noch auf dem großen Kettenblatt gefahren


----------



## diddie40 (31. Januar 2014)

besser ist das


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Januar 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> dann schau mal hier in den entsprechenden Thread und schreib diesen Sascha an
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/page-253#post-11702666
> ich habe für des sog. Mirfe Ritzel 30 Euro bezahlt, der Sascha nimmt nicht unglaublich viel mehr glaube ich


ich warte mal noch ab, z.Z. scheinen alle auf die Dinger ab zu gehen, mal schauen wer sich jetzt noch traut die Teile zu fräsen...
da werden die Preise dann noch fallen wenn die in Massen kommen 
Optisch würde mir ja das am besten gefallen.


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2014)

wenn es so ein ding günstig irgendwo geben würde, ich würd es sofort probieren...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Januar 2014)

Die kommerziellen Anbieter ala Oneup usw finde ich horrend teuer. 100$ für sowas muss man sich schon schönreden, wie ich finde. Das ganze System klappt auch nicht bei jedem. Einige mussten die Schaltwerkschraube umdrehen, damit man das Schaltwerk weit genug vom Ritzel einstellen kann. Das hat aber auch Grenzen.
Ansonsten kann ich das System nur empfehlen! Wenn man eh schon "einfach" unterwegs ist, dann reicht im Grunde ja das Ritzel. Ach ja: Voraussetzung ist dann immer noch, dass man eine XT-SLX oder Sram Pendant hat um ein kleines Ritzel herausnehmen zu können


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Februar 2014)

Neue Infos in der PDS IG!
*Es fehlt auch immer noch Geld!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (1. Februar 2014)

42er Ritzel habe ich ja bei meinem Bike auch verbaut



und finde die Variante für meinen Einsatzbereich genial. Wie Schulte schon geschrieben hat, oben und unten fehlt einem natürlich ein wenig, aber das ist zu verkraften. Da ich ja dünne Beine habe, fahre ich vorne ein 30er Ritzel, Bergauf geht damit ganz gut und Bergag reicht mir die Schwerkraft.


----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2014)

toto, woher haste das ritzel???


----------



## Totoxl (1. Februar 2014)

Der Link von Schulte69 führt zum Ziel. Meins ist noch vom User Mirfe, aber der pausiert zur Zeit. Da gibt es noch den User Sascha.Ochmann der macht auch welche, ich weiß aber nicht zu welchem Kurs.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Februar 2014)

Toto, du fährst ohne Kefü mit normalem Kettenblatt?! Das klappt ohne Abwürfe bisher?


----------



## Totoxl (2. Februar 2014)

Nein, habe ein Führung. Auf dem Bild ist sie noch nicht montiert.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Februar 2014)

Achso, na dann. Bist du denn zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (2. Februar 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> 42er Ritzel habe ich ja bei meinem Bike auch verbaut
> 
> 
> 
> und finde die Variante für meinen Einsatzbereich genial. Wie Schulte schon geschrieben hat, oben und unten fehlt einem natürlich ein wenig, aber das ist zu verkraften. Da ich ja dünne Beine habe, fahre ich vorne ein 30er Ritzel, Bergauf geht damit ganz gut und Bergag reicht mir die Schwerkraft.


Ich zitiere mich mal selber, der 2. Satz, aber ja bin ich.


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Februar 2014)

War gestern ein perfekter Tag in Wuppertal. Danke Andre und auch allen anderen.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Februar 2014)

Wo bleibt das Video???


----------



## rigger (3. Februar 2014)

Ich melde mich jetzt mal fuer PDS an und möchte vattis platz übernehmen, bulli kann ich auch stellen, das geld überweise ich die tage....


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Februar 2014)

Für Vatti haben wir schon einen Ersatz!
Wenn du Pech hast. bleibt nur ein Platz auf der Couch im Wohnraum.
Wir haben 4 Schlafzimmer á 2 Betten und ein Studio mit 2 Betten. 
Angeblich sollen aber bis zu 12 Leute reinpassen???
Wenn du mitkommst, sind wir dann absolut voll, wenn keiner abspringt!!


----------



## rigger (3. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch noch so ne selbstaufblasbare luftmatratze wie der schulte die hat, auch sehr bequem!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Februar 2014)

Jemand morgen Bock auf Nightride? Mittwoch soll es schon wieder regnen.
So ab 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## rigger (3. Februar 2014)

Morgen kommen meine neuen Teile fürs On-One, damit bau ich das auf Stadtrad um mit Gepäckträger und so, dann kann ich mit dem auch mal bei gutem Wetter zur Arbeit fahren.   Bilder folgen noch wenns fertig ist.


----------



## ricobra50 (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo Markus 18 Uhr bin ich dabei !!!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2014)

gääääähhhnnnnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (5. Februar 2014)

Bist du müde???


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Februar 2014)

Alle im Winterschlaf!


----------



## imfluss (5. Februar 2014)

Bis auf den fleissigen Trailwanderer FB. Er durchforstet die Wälder immer auf der Suche nach den neuesten Linien und Möglichkeiten.
Kein Wildwechsel entgeht seinem Adlerblick.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Februar 2014)

von wegen winterschlaf....
wir haben heute den teuto gerockt,,
den campingnazi geschockt,,,
vor keinem jäger gestoppt,,
einer hätte fast den jagdhund gepoxxx,,, äh gestreichelt..
perfekter biketag in teutonien...


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Februar 2014)

sag nur du warst mit dem FB zusammen? Das mit dem streicheln warst doch nicht du?


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2014)

ich glaub der TB liest zu viel Zeitungen wie " herr und Hund", das "büchsenmagazin" und " hege und plege..der wald und seine Bewohner"


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. Februar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich glaub der TB liest zu viel Zeitungen wie " herr und Hund", das "büchsenmagazin" und " hege und plege..der wald und seine Bewohner"


 Meinste der will Jäger werden!!!! Na ja Leute anscheißen kann er ja schon!!!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2014)

wer weiß...vielleicht will er sich der waidmannsschaft anschließen um info's zu erhaschen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2014)

das war heute biken wie es sein soll,,,gaaaaaanz entspannend mit einem angespannten fb..
ich hatte schon vermutet das meta übersetzt wird mit ::
*m*it *e*rschöpfungszuständen *t*otal *a*bgekackt..
heute kam der beweis..dafür ist es aber echt schick,,,..
am 3.anstieg war er genauso grün wie sein bike...
tolles trio die beiden..
hatte heute auch ein bißchen was von der treppe aus den harry potter filmen...
der enduro hat trails gefunden die es eigentlich nicht gibt..genau wie bielefeld..
sogar der brcrew war zeitweise fbtisiert,,also orientierungslos..

feinet dingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (6. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ... war zeitweise fbtisiert,,also orientierungslos..



..aber sowas von! wege gibts..

war super!


----------



## imfluss (6. Februar 2014)

Wie schauts am WE aus ?


----------



## diddie40 (6. Februar 2014)

stürmisch und nass?
ich hätte zeit und lust


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Februar 2014)

wochenende stürmisch und nass?
also bestes bikewetter 

unser programm fürs we
einen tach rocknrollbiken mit ketta (der drillinstruktor wird immer fitter)
den anderen tach regenerationsbiken.....

und für den fall dass jemand mitfahren möchte....
wir werden sehr wahrscheinlich in zösfeld, den brochtermountains, den dörenmountains, auf dem groß reken, in w-tal, am kohlensiepen, am kalwes, den muggelhüggelz, im glüder oder vielleicht sogar gaaanz woanders biken......

wir wollen ja schließlich niemanden von unseren geplanten aktivitäten ausschließen....


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Februar 2014)

an alle heißdüsen
das 1. rennen der belgischen es1 enduroserie am 16.3 in chaudfontaine steht an
anmeldung ab nächsten dienstag 11.02. (nicht am samstag 15.02. wie auf der webseite beschrieben)
http://enduro-mtb.be/race-a-2014
wer kommt mit?


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Februar 2014)

@fb
ich sehe ein meta
bist du das bei 0:19 - 0:24 ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Februar 2014)

das Video habe ich auch eben bei pinkbike gefunden! Richtig gut!


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2014)

So war das gestern.


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Februar 2014)

Muss ja wirklich toll gewesen sein wenn Tränen die Gräben gefüllt haben...


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2014)

Natur erlebniss pur...


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Februar 2014)

erst bikeverbotschilder
dann baumstämme quer auf dem weg
und jetzt werden die trails auch noch mit wasser geflutet 

wo soll das noch hinführen...


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. Februar 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @fb
> ich sehe ein meta
> bist du das bei 0:19 - 0:24 ??
> Tja, Schlabber auch das fallen will gelernt sein und ich mach wie immer eine gute Figur, also mindestens Haltenote 5,9 !!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 271728 So war das gestern.



geilomat 6570,,,,ich habe ja voll die tarnjacke...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> geilomat 6570,,,,ich habe ja voll die tarnjacke...


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2014)

Stell dir mal vor die wäre grün gewesen


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2014)

wie schon gesagt,,voll die harry potter tour..verwunschene wälder,,,tarnumhänge und der fb in der rolle der mürrischen myrte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2014)

oh schlabber,,sehe ich jetzt erst...wer fährt mit ?? mit übernachten ?? wenn ja von wann bis wann ???


----------



## imfluss (7. Februar 2014)

Für alle Frühaufsteher : Morgen 9.30 Abfahrt am Nassen Dreieck. Et gibt wieder ein paar neue Dinger.


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> oh schlabber,,sehe ich jetzt erst...wer fährt mit ?? mit übernachten ?? wenn ja von wann bis wann ???


morgens um 5 uhr los
abends mit pokal zurück!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2014)

oh ja,,,jeder einen,,,,du für die weiteste anreise,,,der fb für den ältesten teilnehmer und ich für den stylischten biker ever ever..
komm fb ,,,nimm deine grüne minna,,,,wir müssen nach belgien..


----------



## Ketta (7. Februar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 271728 So war das gestern.




der fb, so schmal von hinten, hat er abgenommen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> , hat er abgenommen?



nur an den beinen..


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> der fb, so schmal von hinten, hat er abgenommen?



 der war gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2014)

so fb ,,hier noch ein suchbild für dich,,habe dir etwas geholfen,,

wo ist der liebe onkel in seiner tarnjacke ???


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2014)

jetzt kauft er bestimmt auch eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (7. Februar 2014)

ich muss wat tun
morgen ambitioniertes endurotraining am dönerberg
schnell bergauf, noch schneller bergab (mit ff)
lang und schmutzig, immer schön am limit
wetter egal, uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht...evtl ab 11 uhr
jemand dabei?


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> so fb ,,hier noch ein suchbild für dich,,habe dir etwas geholfen,,
> 
> wo ist der liebe onkel in seiner tarnjacke ???


 Mir wäre lieber gewesen wenn du nicht wieder aufgetaucht wärst!!!! Ich steh ja auf grün, neues Bike und so aber bei dir sieht jeder Farbkleks total beschissen aus bleib lieber bei der Farbe deiner SEELE tiefschwarz!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2014)

fb, so ist das mit nem tarnumhang....irgendwann tauchen sie alle wieder auf...den ben hätten wir aussetzen können, der hätte nicht zurück gefunden...


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2014)

aaahhh,,,uuuhhh,,
woran merkt man das man alt wird ???

wenn man beim hinsetzen geräusche macht !!!

der schlabber geht bei regen und sturm biken,,, 
andere  drehen den regler der heizdecke viertelstündlich höher..die katze wird  als nackenrolle missbraucht und der prüfende blick aus dem fenster lässt einen glauben das man alles richtig macht..
aaahhhh,,,uuuuuhhhh


----------



## imfluss (8. Februar 2014)

TB was hat es mit dem Wolfsgehäul auf sich ? Aaaaa-huuuuuuu. 
Bald werden die ersten Exemplare im Teuto gesichtet. Dann wird der Jäger zum Gejagten.

Sonntag - sprich morgen - 10 Uhr am Urberg. Amtsweg 19, 49186 Bad Iburg.
Am Fuße des sagenumwogenen Dörenbergs. Dieser wird dann auch das Ziel sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2014)

ach imfluss,,,,,,es gab schon wölfe in teutonien,,als ich noch jung war..
wir hatten ja nichts,,,ausser wölfe,,,ach lassen wir das..
warst du schon mal golfen ???? ich fange jetzt mit golfen an..
ein echt toller sport...
brutale action vereint mit körperlicher höchstleistung...
leben am limit für alte leute eben...aaahhhh...der rücken..
der bittere blasentee verträgt sich nicht mit der rheumasalbe..

morgen trifft sich der seniorenkreis um 11°°..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (8. Februar 2014)

kehr wat war dat schön heute im wald
ihr könnt euch das nicht vorstellen
leider wollte ja keiner mitkommen
kaum regen und griffige trails, kaum biker im wald, nur auge...und jasper j.
das ein oder andere projekt geknackt oder vertieft
schade dass ich schon nach 5 stunden biken wegen einbrechender dunkelheit aufhören musste
hatte keine lampe mit, ist vielleicht auch besser so wegen der wölfe...uuuaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2014)

also wenn ich frei gehabt hätte, dann wäre ich mitgefahren...


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Februar 2014)

nächsten freitag ruhrpottkultur in zösfeld
der hocker-rocker,
der hier:





will jemand mit, wir haben schon tickets
fabrik in coesfeld, 14.02., 19 uhr

tickets gibt´s z.B. hier:
https://coeticket.de/


----------



## rigger (8. Februar 2014)

wenn ich pünktlich feierabend hab würde es gehen....


----------



## bravebiker (8. Februar 2014)

Wo sind denn hier die Termine hin, wo man sich eintragen konnte?


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2014)

Wann willste denn los???


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> morgen trifft sich der seniorenkreis um 11°°..





in bevalley,,,
_gesendet über whoooootsäppppp_


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2014)

bevalley oder bovalley..oder bevaly die kenn ich aber nicht...


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2014)

da wo es wacholder gibt...

_gesendet per eipäääd_


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2014)

ach so, da wo es schön ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2014)

schattenbiker


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2014)

an alle biker ohne probleme ,,,
heute gibt es eine entspannte tour durch den teutonischen teuto..

treff um 11°° am parkplatz bocketal gegenüber dem campingplatz..

nix schatten,,bis jetzt schon 4 people
schatten werfen keine schatten enduro..



_gesendet per schmartfon_


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. Februar 2014)

5


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Februar 2014)

wie gern würde ich heute eine regenerationsaltherrenrunde mit euch fahren
aber ketta kennt keine gnade und fordert mich heraus
heute geht´s auf die epischen toptrails in unserer umgebung

völlig schattenfrei


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2014)

viel spass ,,, go big....
es gab sogar schon ein lied über schattenbiker..echt...
das hies ""shadows on the wald"""von mike oldfield...glaubt keiner..hier der beweis.
http://de.musicplayon.com/play?v=354631

das da unten ist für die ketten..


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2014)

grüße an die frau schlabber..auf das sie dich lang macht...ohh. der fb ist auch dabei...Comedy pur...


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2014)

nicht zu glauben,,,,da deistern wir durch den dunklen teuto,,,,fragen uns noch was der ricobra wohl so treibt,,,und plötzlich,,,wie aus dem nichts,,,trara der ritschi ist da,,,der fb war sofort bedeistert von seiner neuen styler-grünen jacke,,,
tja fb,,da lass dir mal was einfallen,,,um das zu toppen muss schon was in altrosa  oder babyblau kommen....du kannst das tragen...


----------



## Totoxl (9. Februar 2014)

Wo steckt eigentlich @jojo2 ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2014)

jau jojo,,,gute frage,,wo ist der jojo ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (9. Februar 2014)

Einen schönen Mann kann nichts entstellen babyblaue Jacke, kein Proplem!!!! Das wird aber Besser aussehen wie deine schmodder grüne Jacke, erhol Dich mal schön vor den warmen Kamin alter Mann!!!!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (9. Februar 2014)

_*Das war heute eine schöne runde immer gegen Wind *_


----------



## imfluss (9. Februar 2014)

Endlose Rampen, feuchte Wurzelteppiche, kaputte Dämpfer, Durchschlag vorne, Schlammfelder, Wallrides, Kuhwiesengeschiebe, Kammweg bei Windstärke 10, einzelne Sonnenminuten und jede Menge Spaß im Dörenberg. So kann der "Winter" gern weitergehen...
aaaaahuuuuuuu


----------



## Papa-Joe (9. Februar 2014)

Oh jeah, der Dörenberg rockt einfach! Ich fühle mich, als hätte ich die Alpen überquert.


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2014)

oh man papa-joe...du solltest doch nur eine am tag nehmen..
sonst wirst du bald fbraumatisiert sein..

*krankheitsbild fbraumatisiert* :

der körper kann keine endorphine zum erzeugen von glücksgefühlen mehr produzieren ,
was bleibt ist ein stetiger erschöpfungszustand.
fbraumatisierte gelten als leicht reizbar und leiden unter orientierungslosigkeit.
fbraumatisiert gilt als unheilbar.


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2014)

bester toto, bester tb
alles okay bei mir
aber weil ich die vielen letzten monate meistens krank, 
oder sonst irgendwie behindert war,
hab ich mir bis auf weiteres abstand zum radfahren verordnet
bis dahin dann
euer jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2014)

wenn das wetter paßt geht am donnerstag ne runde im b-tal....


----------



## Totoxl (10. Februar 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> bester toto, bester tb
> alles okay bei mir
> aber weil ich die vielen letzten monate meistens krank,
> oder sonst irgendwie behindert war,
> ...


Ich dachte Sport, also auch MTB Sport macht Fit? Jojo, mach kein schei$. Streichelst du dein Rad denn ab und zu damit es nicht weint?


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2014)

unser jojo,,,
es kommt der tag da will die säge wieder sägen..
wie sehen uns wenn der baum fällt...


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Februar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wenn das wetter paßt geht am donnerstag ne runde im b-tal....


ähm wann?


----------



## xpate (10. Februar 2014)

Ich liebe die Benachrichtigungsfunktion vom Forum. Drei Seiten nicht angezeigt, dass es was neues gibt...


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Februar 2014)

unser jojo
oder soll ich lieber sagen unser gecko?
er kann zwar grade nicht biken
aber dafür hat er jetzt schwielen an den händen.....


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2014)

toto streicheln tue ich mein rad nie,
treten allerdings auch nich - irgendwas dazwischen


gecko...
nich schlecht
aber hoffentlich tun sich da keine neue wehwehchen auf
http://www.terraon.de/krankheiten-p...agaskartaggecko-klebt-nicht-mehr-richtig.html


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Februar 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> ähm wann?


 Ääääää, ich denke so gegen 3 brauche meinen Schlaf!!! Enduro vielleicht schon eher der hat Donnerstag immer Langeweile!!!


----------



## kleinOtze (10. Februar 2014)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/33223
nächste stage fürs teuto enduro race


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2014)

das könnte sein fb..allerdings muß ich auch noch ein paar dinge erledigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2014)

finaaaaaale oooooohhhhoooohhhoo,, wir fahren nach finaaaaale ,, ooohhhooo..
hier der eignungstest für alle mitfahrer...






*achtung !*
auf den ligurischen trails  könnten einzelne sequenzen aus den  liedzeilen  vom fb abgefragt werden..



Blauer Himmel
Weiße Wolken
Schwarze Augen
Roter Wein
Bella Italia


----------



## Papa-Joe (10. Februar 2014)

Wer? Wie? Wann? Waaaaas???


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Februar 2014)

willst du mit papa-joe ?? wie es aussieht geht es am 23.03 los...
eine woche chillen,,biken,,bier trinken.. 2 betten sind noch frei...
denk aber an den eignungstest,,der fb nimmt seinen job sehr ernst..

Blauer Himmel
Weiße Wolken
Schwarze Augen
Roter Wein
Bella Italia


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Februar 2014)

@schlabber
die geschichte wird nur von siegern geschrieben...
push the button
und du diktierst
lasse niemanden abschreiben,,es ist deine geschichte..und die vom schulte...und meine ... unsere....http://enduro-mtb.be/race-a-2014,,,
uuuaaahhhhhhhhhhh,,,,ich bin soweit......uuaahhhh..
ich muss jetzt erst mal was richtig krankes machen um wieder runter zu kommen....
ich lege heute beim brötchen holen keine parkscheibe ins fenster..die können mich mal....denn thrill gönne ich mir...


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Februar 2014)

jeder der sich den belgiern stellt wird ein gewinner sein
heute um achtzehn uhr wird der button gepusht
da heißt es schnell sein, maximal 120 starter

tb mach jetzt bitte nicht zuu extrem kranke sachen, denn
*The federation may ask you for a medical certificate*
die merken das mit der parkscheibe bestimmt......


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Februar 2014)

Schade TB, das ist ne Woche zu früh, schreibe am 25/26 Klausuren. Bin aber wohl ne Woche später ab dem 30ten mit Imfluss und weiteren in Finale!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Februar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Schade TB, das ist ne Woche zu früh, schreibe am 25/26 Klausuren. Bin aber wohl ne Woche später ab dem 30ten mit Imfluss und weiteren in Finale!


Du kannst doch in Finale unter der Woche über lernen   

TB: Ich hab mir gerade in der Kantine ein Päckchen Senf zu viel aufs Tablett gepackt..., das war krass! Ich glaube, der Werkschutz nimmt mich gleich hoch!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Februar 2014)

sei vorsichtig schulte,,,evtl. ist euer werkschutz auch einer von den letzten 4 mitlesern hier im forum...heute morgen stand die örtliche politesse schon mit einem ausgefüllten ticket vorm bäcker...
ein kurzer blick von ihr,,,ein blick dem man nur einem feigling zuwirft,,,
kurzes zögern von mir,,,dann,,,,tür auf,,,lächeln wie man nur lächelt wenn man weiß das man alles richtig macht,,,,,
willst du es bar baby ???...
nein ,, aber trotzdem viel glück in belgien...hier dein ticket du idiot...

die stunde des siegers.....uuuaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2014)

finale, ohhhooooo...jepeeee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (11. Februar 2014)

die politesse ist wieder weg
die tickets sind gelöst
der button gepusht
die belgier zittern
ein donnerwelle (gibt es das?) rollt bald auf das kleine königreich zu
tb, enduropro, schulte69 und ich werden den flamen und wallonen den allerwertesten versohlen

http://www.enduro-mtb.be/race-a-2014


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2014)

ohh nein...athletico teutonia hat zugeschlagen... ick freu mir


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Februar 2014)

TB, wenn die Politesse dich nicht zusammengeknüppelt hat, der schlabber nicht von der donauwelle weggespült wird und mich der Werkschutz nicht ins Loch steckt..., dann... Ja DANN freue ich mich auf Belgien!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Februar 2014)

morgen wollte ich im allwetter zoo münster  in den gorilla käfig klettern und ein bißchen freikampf trainieren..
will einer mit ????
alles für den belgischen d-day...

habe mir extra ein buch gekauft,,
*autosuggestion,was bin ich bereit für meine ziele  zu geben ??*
heißt das..

*to do liste :*
kein sex
kein alkohol
kein nikotin
regeneration
konsequentes training
politessen verkloppen

meine hausaufgaben sind gemacht


----------



## imfluss (11. Februar 2014)

TB aber nicht den Gorilla zerlegen und an die Raubkatzen verfüttern.


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Februar 2014)

nee ,, mache ich nicht imfluss,,,,wenn ich gewinne esse ich den selber auf ..uuaaahhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Februar 2014)

Genau, friss sein Herz um seine Tapferkeit zu erlangen, friss sein Fleisch um seine Kraft zu erlangen und friss sein Hirn um seine Intelligenz zu erlangen!


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Februar 2014)

ich versteh zwar kein wort von dem kisuaheli
aber trotzdem ein schönes filmchen


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Genau, friss sein Herz um seine Tapferkeit zu erlangen, friss sein Fleisch um seine Kraft zu erlangen und friss sein Hirn um seine Intelligenz zu erlangen!





das funktioniert ???ach deshalb,,,danke papa-joe....

projekt fb-tuning
fb,,morgen gibt es mal  kein trockenfutter aus 100 % stroh für dich...
es gibt schnecke...
mahlzeit

wie sieht es aus am sonntag mit einer kleinen runde im teutonischen teuto ?? ich bin jetzt 3 tage staubsauger verkaufen,,danach für training regeneration immer zu haben..


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2014)

hach war das schön, als ich noch regelmäßig
hier reingeguckt hab!
danke euch für den schönen start in den tach
viel spass noch!


----------



## enduro pro (12. Februar 2014)

sonntag trainieren bin ich dabei...schnelle runde vom min 35 km  muß ja wissen wie sich das so anfühlt


----------



## enduro pro (12. Februar 2014)

film is top  man kann der fahren...

die nummer mit dem 4 rädrigen mopped wäre mal was für den herrmansweg sonntags um 1ns


----------



## rigger (12. Februar 2014)

Hier mal mein on-one im touren modus um damit in zukunft mal zur Arbeit zu fahren, 15 km eine strecke...


----------



## imfluss (12. Februar 2014)

Nett Rigger, vor allem die Pike macht sich gut 
Zu Sonntag : Wollen wir im Bocketal starten so gegen 10 Uhr ? Oder ist das für Wölfe und Gorillas zu früh ?


----------



## enduro pro (12. Februar 2014)

10 Uhr b-tal find ich gut....


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2014)

shit wetter...warum kann es nicht mal eine Woche lang schön sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (13. Februar 2014)

Was haste denn Sonntag war schön, Montag war schön gestern hat die Sonne gescheint und was soll ich dir sagen war super!!!!! Also es gibt kein Grund zum klagen!!!


----------



## imfluss (13. Februar 2014)

Man muss immer alles schlecht sehen ! Wenn man das nicht tut, kommt man schnell in einen Teufelskreis aus guter Laune und Glück, aus dem man so schnell nicht mehr rauskommt!


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Februar 2014)

hier mal was interessantes zum thema jagd
ab 22:40 gehts los
http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=41634


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2014)

ahh, jetzt verstehe ich's...der jäger liebt das wild und füttert es nur weil es sonst hunger leiden würde... nicht um viel schießen zu können, nein, aus reiner liebe...

sehr schöner bericht und auch mal gut zu sehen das es förster gibt die anderer Meinung als die jäger sind. und das es Studien gibt, die belegen, das die jagt, so wie sie bei uns betrieben wird nicht mehr zeitgemäß und nötig, sondern nur noch Hobby und reine jagtlust...

bääääähhhh...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Man muss immer alles schlecht sehen ! Wenn man das nicht tut, kommt man schnell in einen Teufelskreis aus guter Laune und Glück, aus dem man so schnell nicht mehr rauskommt!




is klar


----------



## brcrew (14. Februar 2014)

heute ist doch wieder feines wetter.. 

und enduro? ..reifen noch dicht?


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Februar 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hier mal was interessantes zum thema jagd
> ab 22:40 gehts los
> http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=41634




pflegen und hegen,,,jau,,,
gepflegt wird die knarre und ein hobby für kranke leute das nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist,,,
gehegt wird auch,,der gedanke wie man gewisse gruppen  aus dem wald verbannt und die bemühungen ihre  mordlust als notwendigkeit darzustellen..
http://www.wasjaegerverschweigen.de/
bereit wenn sie es sind herr waldnazi..slogan für mein neues bikeshirt....uuaahh


----------



## imfluss (14. Februar 2014)

Wer morgen schon einen Blick auf die neuen Trails werfen möchte, wir starten 10 Uhr oben aufm Postdamm.


----------



## enduro pro (14. Februar 2014)

reifen sind dich  haben die luft super gehalten... tubeless let's go....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (14. Februar 2014)

viel Spaß am we, kann leider nicht dabei sein.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Februar 2014)

<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/23189" width="512" height="384" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">&Uuml;30-Deister</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/187884" target="_blank">Freerider98</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>

Da gehts morgen wieder hin


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Februar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> reifen sind dich  haben die luft super gehalten... tubeless let's go....



bei der schlacht in den ardennen willst du wohl keine gefangenen machen.

wenn ich es am sonntag nicht zu 10°° schaffe melde ich mich später,, ca. um 11°° ,, steige dann bei kilometer 30 ein...


----------



## enduro pro (14. Februar 2014)

ach tb...alles nur säbelrasseln...die toten werden am ende der schlacht gezählt


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Februar 2014)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Da gehts morgen wieder hin



geht ihr etwa downhillern?
oder tour?


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bei der schlacht in den ardennen willst du wohl keine gefangenen machen.



schlacht?
es wird keine schlacht geben wenn der teutonenexpress die ardennnen einfach überrollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2014)

wer geht denn nun wann und wo morgen bike???? teuto???


----------



## imfluss (15. Februar 2014)

10 Uhr B-Tal Holzpilz. Neue Trails und so 3-4h.


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Februar 2014)

10 uhr ist uns zu früh, wir haben ja immer ne stunde anreise
wir würden so um 11 am parkplatz b-tal starten
ketta dreht dann alleine ne reharunde
ich würde gerne ne flotte und lange trainingsrunde drehen.....


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2014)

11 find ich auch gut.. bin um 11 dabei...


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Februar 2014)

suppi
dann üben wir schomma den belgischen trailkreisel


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2014)




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2014)

[quote="schlabberkette, post: 11744864, member:
ketta dreht dann alleine ne reharunde
.[/quote]


shit,,komme erst jetzt aus der tanzschule,,von 5°° bis 23°° uhr..oohh..(mitleid)...habe es nicht geschafft mein bike nach  der fachmännischen revision beim chrisxrossi abzuholen...oohh-.(mitleid)..
reha mit ketta hätte genau in meinen  trainingsplan gepasst..

@herby
hast du noch ein bike für mich ??für gleich um 11°°???????


----------



## chrisxrossi (16. Februar 2014)

für die Finale Teilnehmer:

http://www.redbull.com/at/de/bike/e...od-faces-and-places-to-ride-mediterrane-pfade

Am 3. tag wird man uns dort erwarten.

Molini evtl auch noch:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3HVNErOamw


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2014)

aber wir haben den besseren guide...  chrisxossi


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2014)

uuuaaahh..der herby leiht mir sein porno-bike....dazu meine neue jacke...styler geht nicht....
ach käh watn schicken biker dat doch is,,wird die ü60 walker fraktion bestimmt denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2014)

oder vor schreck ne Herzattacke bekommen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2014)

fühle mich ein bißchen wie kanapua..
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...-ein-schwein-surft-vor-hawaii_id_3617771.html


----------



## kleinOtze (16. Februar 2014)

nom nom nom


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2014)

während die heizerfraktion zum tanz gebeten hat,,,
hat die chillbikerfraktion den tag genossen und ist völlig stressfrei durch den teuto gesurft..reha mit andrea stand auf dem nachweis für die krankenkasse..

10 von 10 bonuspunkten


----------



## imfluss (16. Februar 2014)

War gut was los heute im Wald. Habt Ihr denn so das ein oder andere entdeckt, was neu war ?


----------



## Ketta (16. Februar 2014)

10 von 10 Bonuspunkten an meine geduldigen Mitfahrer 
käh wat war dat schön, zum ersten mal seit 5 Monaten im Teuto biken ​


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2014)

bei nächsten mal buche ich auch Reha ketta  ich hatte Major pain, das war am anfang schön, am ende der Behandlung  recht schmerzhaft  aber von nix kommt nix

schlabber, du bekommst trotzdem 10 punkte


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Februar 2014)

sorry enduro
das war meine definition von lang und schnell
kann sich zum glück ja jeder selber aussuchen in welcher gruppe er radeln möchte
und du hattest offensichtlich die richtige gruppe erwischt
ich hoffe es tat nicht zu sehr weh


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Februar 2014)

Das war heute richtig Voll in Wald ,aber schön !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2014)

es geht schon wieder...putengyros mit reis kann ich als Regeneration empfehlen...

ich muß hat trainieren


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Februar 2014)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Das war heute richtig Voll in Wald ,aber schön !!!


richie
du warst auch in der richtigen gruppe
respekt


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Februar 2014)

Gruppe ? Aaaaa ja die Waren jung und schnell


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hab da mal ein schönes Zitat für euch da könntet ihr euch mal nach richten!!! Lerne Leiden ohne zu klagen, alte Weicheier!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Februar 2014)

Uhhh FB harte Worte....ich werd dich mal dran erinnern wenn es nötig ist


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Februar 2014)

gassi gehen mit ska


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (16. Februar 2014)

..der war abends auch echt platt!^^


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Februar 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ein schönes Zitat für euch da könntet ihr euch mal nach richten!!! Lerne Leiden ohne zu klagen, alte Weicheier!!!!!!



am donnerstag wird ihnen  die teilnahme am fb-bootcamp ermöglicht..
unser drill instructor bringt ihnen in wort und bild bei was es heißt
zu leiden ohne zu klagen..
um 13°° ist antreten im mtb-kampfanzug..

achtung :::: der fb hält die genfer konventionen für eine schweizer bekleidungsfirma..
expect no mercy..
jeder auf eigene gefahr...teilnahme ab 35 jahre..


----------



## xpate (17. Februar 2014)

Geht am Sonntag was?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Februar 2014)

am sonntag soll das erlernte vom donnerstag noch vertieft werden..
ziel am sonntag wird sein den jammer/klagereflex völlig auszuschalten.
jeder teilnehmer wird am ende des fb-bootcamp bei völliger 
physischer und psychischer erschöpfung automatisch anfangen zu lachen..

seien sie dabei wenn es heißt ::: bootcamp mit fb und nichts tut dir mehr weh..


----------



## xpate (17. Februar 2014)

Sonntag gibst du dann was von deinem Zeugt ab oder?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Februar 2014)

da hast du glück,,sonntag ist verkaufsoffen in teutonia,,,50% auf alles außer lenkerendabschlusskappenschraubengewindeschneider..


----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2014)

donnerstag bin ich dabei....


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Februar 2014)

mi tu


----------



## imfluss (17. Februar 2014)

mi three.


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2014)

wo is treff???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2014)

treffpunkt egal,,,ich wollte mich sowieso nur 2-3 stunden mit euch warm fahren und dann von euch  trennen um noch eine schnelle runde in den teuto zu brennen...
von mir aus können wir uns in  bielefeld  oder porta westfalica treffen und dann zum nassen dreieck fahren,,,zurück natürlich auch...


achtung !!
nichts für opfer
wer weint wird ausgelacht 
wer jammert auch


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Februar 2014)

dann sammelt mich mal auf dem Weg nach Porta ein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2014)

alles klar,,aber wie schon gesagt,,,,es wird nicht gewartet....entweder du bist stark genug oder gehst unter..


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. Februar 2014)

bin mir jetzt auch nicht mehr sicher, glaube ich nehm das E-Bike meiner Mutter, das hat eine Reichweite von 90 Kilometer. Meinst Du ich sollte noch einen Ersatzakku mitnehmen?


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Februar 2014)

"es wird nicht gewartet....entweder du bist stark genug oder gehst unter..  "
Thomas das ist 1A !!!


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2014)

TB aber nur mit nem schnitt von über 30 KM/H fahren...


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2014)

fühle mich hier gerade nicht ernst genommen...


Die Schildkröte gewinnt das Rennen, während der Hase schläft.

Aesop (um 550 v. Chr.)
die oper ist erst zu ende wenn die dicke frau gesungen hat..

gute nacht jungs....


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich wollte mich sowieso nur 2-3 stunden mit euch warm fahren und dann von euch  trennen um noch eine schnelle runde in den teuto zu brennen...
> von mir aus können wir uns in  bielefeld  oder porta westfalica treffen und dann zum nassen dreieck fahren,,,zurück natürlich auch...



ne schnelle runde? goil, ich hätte zeit
ich komm in meiner halbstündigen mittagspause dann eben von bochum mit meinem freerider hochgeradelt
schließlich liegt der großreken mit seinen epischen und technisch anspruchsvollen trails auf dem weg nach porta westfalica
wo liegt eigentlich dieses porta westfalica?
ach egal, zum glück hab ich ja nen freeride-lenkerhalter für meinen hardcover adac-europaatlas von 1993
dann noch eben zum nassen dreieck, käffchen trinken, stücksken kuchen mit schlagsahne futtern
danach zurück nach porta und dann muss ich auch schon wieder zurück auffe maloche nach bochum die welt retten
hab ja nur ne halbe stunde zeit.....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Februar 2014)

Ihr seid so schön bescheuert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (18. Februar 2014)

die strecke von porta westfalica zum nassen dreieck wäre dann auch präpariert:


----------



## Papa-Joe (19. Februar 2014)

Das Video erinnert mich an den Ausflug richtung Canyon vor gut nem Monat. Das wäre ähnliche Bedingungen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Februar 2014)

Schlabber, das Video ist gut. Am besten ist der letzte, der den heelclicker above handlebar macht 

Ach TB..., habe heute unseren Werkschutz wieder dran bekommen. Ich habe mit weißer Schrift auf weißes Papier gedruckt. Ein ganzes Buch! Das finden die nie raus


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2014)

@schulte69


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2014)

@schulte69








hatte ich noch vergessen..


----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> am donnerstag wird ihnen  die teilnahme am fb-bootcamp ermöglicht..
> unser drill instructor bringt ihnen in wort und bild bei was es heißt
> zu leiden ohne zu klagen..
> um 13°° ist antreten im mtb-kampfanzug.




wo werden denn die zelte aufgeschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. Februar 2014)

Bocketal...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @schulte69
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist rafiniert! Sehr gut! Meinste denn, das klappt?


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2014)

@schulte69 
na klar,,,wir sind profis,,,wir hatten als kinder doch schon die yps-hefte,,wer will uns da was vor machen ??? mad,,nsa,kgb,usb oder wie die alle heißen ??
der schlabber zum beispiel ist schwarzafrikaner,,hat noch nie einer gemerkt oder ??
profi eben...


gruss auch von snowden,,wir trinken gerade mit scaramanga und   goldfinger zusammen ein bier..


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2014)

@Schlabber
sorry ,, ich kann nur ganz schlecht belgisch verstehen ,,in den regeln für die schlacht in den ardennen steht


"""No lift allowed
No external help can be provided to riders to join the next run. All the
speciales and transition
have
to
be done on bike."""

was genau heißt das ?? also lift habe ich verstanden,,dass ist auch gut so,,wofür sollten die auch sonst 30 gulden haben wollen,aber der rest ??


----------



## herby-hancoc (19. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @Schlabber
> sorry ,, ich kann nur ganz schlecht belgisch verstehen ,,in den regeln für die schlacht in den ardennen steht
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## enduro pro (19. Februar 2014)

der schlabber zum beispiel ist schwarzafrikaner,,hat noch nie einer gemerkt oder ??
profi eben...


ahhh, das erklärt warum er als Kind immer "wer hat angst vor'm schwarzen mann" spielen wollte und alle angst vor ihm hatten...


schlabber, hab ich das richtig gelesen...nur fullface erlaubt beim rennen?????


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Februar 2014)

@Teuto Biker : yes, no lift allowed..... fanta and sprite, are alright
@enduro pro : yes, no xc helmet allowed... fullface give you pace

knees, back and hand protection - give you full satisfaction

bläckpauer vor äwwa!!


----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2014)

*Warsteiner Bikepark*
Ihr seid Helden!! Ihr seit trotz der Wetteverhältnisse, wie Regen, Kälte, Matsch, Eis und Schnee, die Strecken bei uns im Park gefahren. Wir hoffen natürlich das es euch viel Spaß bereitet hat. 

Nun suchen wir das coolste Matschfoto, was in unserem Park enstanden ist. Mailt uns eure Fotos an die e-mailadresse: [email protected]. Wir erstellen dann ein Album mit allen Fotos und ihr stimmt ab. Das Bild mit den meisten Likes gewinnt. Einsendeschluss ist der 5.3.14.


----------



## rigger (19. Februar 2014)

ich wollte da sowieso noch hin, hat einer lust?


----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> ich wollte da sowieso noch hin, hat einer lust?


noch schnell ein Foto machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2014)

bleibt es bei  b-tal???


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2014)

ich komme


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2014)

boah watn wetta ej ,,, keine einzige wolke über dem teuto,,es scheint nicht nur die sonne,,sondern auch so aus als ob wir alles richtig gemacht haben in  dem wir den nightride auf 13°° verlegt haben..wer bock hat kann sich seine sonnenbrille ja mit einem edding schwärzen,,ist dann auch fast nightride,,,nur das der lorenz ballert...
die sonne scheint bei tag und nacht,,,viva el teutonia..


----------



## Fips-Rieke (20. Februar 2014)

hi janka hat mir von dieser gruppe erzählt. wann fahrt jemand das nächstemal und wo?


----------



## Zico (20. Februar 2014)

Bin zurück aus Thailand...
...wie man sieht kann man sich dort nur mit HighEnd und den neuesten Styles auf die Pisten wagen!





Was habe ich hier verpasst?


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2014)

Fips-Rieke schrieb:


> hi janka hat mir von dieser gruppe erzählt. wann fahrt jemand das nächstemal und wo?



du bist der aus recke?
der so in der welt herumgekommen ist?
wow

ich fahr leider kein fahrrad mehr, sonst hätte ich dich mal mitgenommen
so kann ich dich nur warnen.
vor denen hier
sach hinterher nich,
es hätte dich keiner gewarnt


----------



## Totoxl (20. Februar 2014)

Warst du früher nicht mal bei Bluschke in Lingen Kunde. Ich glaube wir sind uns dort schon mal über den Weg gelaufen. Gefahren wird hier immer, musst einfach hier mit lesen, dann bekommst du schon die Termine mit.


----------



## Fips-Rieke (20. Februar 2014)

hört sich gut an ich hoffe dann sieht man sich am wochenende auf ner runde


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2014)

jau fips,,,am sonntag geht es zum hüggel und dörenberg...
wann und wo treff ist schicke ich dir per pn ..

der zico ist auch wieder im lande,,,schön,,,,,komm am besten zum biketreff...dort werden in alter tradition nicht so wahre geschichten erzählt die sich aber immer irgendwie anhören als das sie passiert sein könnten..
*no dresscode*

die mumpitzz ist auch noch am ball,,,was ist los ???
man sieht dich gar nicht mehr im teutonischen teuto..


hi jojo,,was macht ein biker den ganzen tag wenn er nicht mehr biken geht ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (20. Februar 2014)

Du kannst ja noch schreiben, habt ihr es doch nicht übertrieben?


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2014)

war ne tolle runde heute, hat mal wieder alles gepasst, schönes wetter, schöne trails und schöne, äh,ich meine super nette truppe


----------



## imfluss (20. Februar 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2014)

diddie, schön sind wir doch sowieso, das braucht man nicht extra erwähnen  und der fb besonders 

ich hab auch mein schaltproblem wieder im griff   und diddie, wenn du noch mit nach Belgien willst, sie haben die Anmeldung um 60 leute erhöht  also los, wird bestimmt spaßig..


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (20. Februar 2014)

Jaa tb die mumpitz is noch da^^ aber grad wegen Umzug verhindert..... die letzten Wochenenden waren mit Renovierungsarbeiten ausgefüllt und dieses Wochenende wird dann umgezogen!  Ich hoffe dass ich nächstes we auch mal wieder aufs bike komme :-/  bin schon völlig auf Entzug xD


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2014)

na klar sind wir schön, aber auf meiner richterscala ist da aber noch platz nach oben.
wenn der Termin nicht im märz wäre, würde ich sofort mitkommen. wird bestimmt spaßig. aber der märz wird ein fast reiner musikmonat. zum biken werde ich wohl nur gelegentlich kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (20. Februar 2014)

Hat morgen zufällig wer Lust ne kleine Enduro Tour zu fahren?

Wollte mittags irgendwann (12 od. 13.00) in Os (Schölerberg) starten und dann übern Hüggel (zwei, drei Trails) zum Dörenberg (auch so) und zurück.


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2014)

für den TB...
ab meiner Aufzeichnung heute 17km 500Hm in 2.30 stunden...incl. Weizen in der amlhütte und den pausen rauchen und kette wieder auflegen  kommen allerdings noch ca. 7km und 150Hm dazu ohne aufzeichung...

nächstes mal genauer


----------



## rigger (20. Februar 2014)

[VIDEO=28671]Finale Ligure Action im Februar[/VIDEO]


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hi jojo,,was macht ein biker den ganzen tag wenn er nicht mehr biken geht ???



http://imgur.com/gallery/aO139pD


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2014)

und das ist besser als biken?


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. Februar 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/aO139pD


 Hey das sieht genauso aus wenn der TB nach einer durchzechten


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. Februar 2014)

Nacht die 3 Stufen zu seien Haus zu erklimmen versucht, natürlich auf allen vieren!!!!


----------



## Zico (21. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der zico ist auch wieder im lande,,,schön,,,,,komm am besten zum biketreff...dort werden in alter tradition nicht so wahre geschichten erzählt die sich aber immer irgendwie anhören als das sie passiert sein könnten..
> *no dresscode *


was für ein biketreff?


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Du kannst ja noch schreiben, habt ihr es doch nicht übertrieben?



nee toto,,der drill instructor hatte leider nur luft für 10km,,,sein bootcamp ist aber sowieso eher was für  nordicwalkergrüsser und jagdaufseherunterwürfiggucker...
nix für bad boys

@Zico 
wie lange warst du weg ???


----------



## diddie40 (21. Februar 2014)

Mountainbiker im Wald willkommen: 
Die überraschende Sicht eines Waldbesitzers

In unserem Beitrag von gestern kamen Biker, Wanderer und der Forst zu Wort. Jetzt hat sich mal ein Waldbesitzer gemeldet, per Leserbrief in der Mittelbayerische...n Zeitung aus Regensburg. Und da liest man dann eine sehr erfrischende Sichtweise auf die Mountainbiker, die ja sonst gerne als vermeintliche Zerstörer des Waldes dargestellt werden.

Vielen Dank für den offenen und ehrlichen Leserbrief!

Die in dem Leserbrief dargestellte Meinung kann und darf aber natürlich keine Rechtfertigung dafür sein, sich im Wald rücksichtslos gegenüber Natur und Tier sowie den anderen Waldbesuchern zu verhalten. Dazu gehört auch, auf den vorhandenen Wegen zu bleiben. Wir wollen hier auch nicht die Vorurteile gegenüber Jägern schüren. Mit Vorurteilen haben wir als Biker ja selbst genug zu kämpfen und wie bei den Bikern sind auch die Jäger nicht alle gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (21. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @Zico
> wie lange warst du weg ???


Vier Wochen! Geil wars!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2014)

Zico schrieb:


> was für ein biketreff?




zu dem biketreff ::: der biketreff wo dein stinky mit den anderen stinkys immer so schön gespielt hat...


----------



## imfluss (21. Februar 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/embed/349709/?colors=C80000

So bereitet man sich auf die kommende Season vor.


----------



## Zico (21. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> zu dem biketreff::: der biketreff wo dein stinky mit den anderen stinkys immer so schön gespielt hat...


Klar, bin bald wieder dabei.
Muss nur noch etwas trainieren um nicht abzuschmieren!


----------



## Ketta (21. Februar 2014)

@brcrew: ska hats in den filmfreitag geschafft! 
und wer hat das zuerst entdeckt: jojo im hintergrund


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Februar 2014)

Yeaaah Ska!! 
Die anderen im Video waren auch nicht soooo schlecht ;-)


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Februar 2014)

jawoll
die wilde ska hat es absolut verdient!!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2014)

cooler Hund


----------



## brcrew (22. Februar 2014)

Ja sauber! grad erst gesehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2014)

Jo is ne coole Socke die ska!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2014)

brcrew schrieb:


> Ja sauber! grad erst gesehen..




alter ey,,,was bekommt der denn zu fressen ??? das will ich auch ..
bestellst du mir bitte 25kg davon ??? oder nee,,,besser 50 ..
da werden die karten in belgien ganz neu gemischt ..

achtung !!!! schlechter  hundefutter reim 

auch wenn ich anschließend belle und sabber,,hauptsache ich gewinne in belgien gegen schlabber..


----------



## brcrew (22. Februar 2014)

..50 kg Ferkel-starter! ..ist bestellt! kommt die tage..


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch Schatten und Licht schalbber....hast es in die Charts geschafft....is aber auch ein ech gutes video....is ja auch ein echt cooler Hund.....


----------



## Ketta (22. Februar 2014)

morgen rehagruppe? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14684


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> auch wenn ich anschließend belle und sabber,,hauptsache ich gewinne in belgien gegen schlabber..



@brcrew 
hiermit bestelle ich 100kg ferkel-starter
bitte per expresslieferung!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (22. Februar 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> morgen rehagruppe?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14684



da mach ich doch glatt mit
scotti, sind wir ein team? morgen nur etwas flott


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Februar 2014)

Also wir treffen uns morgen gg. 11 bei den Iburgern. Dachte das wär der Termin. Ob wir dann zusammen fahren, oder in 2 oder 3 Gruppen, keine Ahnung. Oder sogar 4 Gruppen??? 
Wird ja immer komplizierter hier.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> [/USER]
> hiermit bestelle ich 100kg ferkel-starter
> bitte per expresslieferung!!!!!



achtung !!!! schlechter ferkelstarter reim

reim:
gib der rehagruppe ferkelstarter und jeder brauch bald einen bankberater,
jedes rennen wird dann gewonnen,,außer vom fb,,der hat durchfall davon bekommen.

achtung !! schlecht gereimtes ferkelstarter fazit

fazit :
ferkelstarter rate ich dir,
dazu noch eine kiste bier,
glaube mir,
es weckt das tier in dir..

quiek,,quiek..


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2014)

boah hammer,,,habe gerade nachricht von wikipedia bekommen...
das war der erste ferkelstarter reim überhaupt..das wird mein tag..


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2014)

schon wieder wikipedia,,es war auch  das erste gereimte ferkelstarter fazit ever...das ist mein tag..


----------



## diddie40 (23. Februar 2014)

[quote="Teuto Biker,das ist mein tag..[/quote]
jau, bis gleich


----------



## diddie40 (23. Februar 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Also wir treffen uns morgen gg. 11 bei den Iburgern. Dachte das wär der Termin. Ob wir dann zusammen fahren, oder in 2 oder 3 Gruppen, keine Ahnung. Oder sogar 4 Gruppen???
> Wird ja immer komplizierter hier.


ich fahre in der 5. gruppe. vielleicht treffen wir uns ja zum picknickkickick....


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2014)

jau diddie,,bis gleich...
hier noch was für alle die das glück haben heute biken zu können..







schniiieeffff,,käh wat schön..


----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2014)

heut lacht der lorenz ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2014)

ja,,der lorenz lacht,,,und der teutonische boden ist genauso so hart gefroren wie die männer/frauen  sind die in ihm leben...


bikerwetter.......uuuuuuaaaaahhhh...ooohh happppyyy dayyyyyy

sorry ketta,,,habe korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2014)

TB eher "let the sun shine"


----------



## Zico (23. Februar 2014)

Werde gleich auch in den Busch. Hoffentlich sieht man sich!
Wetter, supergeil.
Ne komplette Tour mit Euch traue ich meinem Knie noch nicht zu.


----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2014)

Reha tour mit ketta..die hat auch knie...


----------



## Zico (23. Februar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Reha tour mit ketta..die hat auch knie...


Nicht mal das... erstmal schauen obs hält.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Februar 2014)

Ach komm Zico, nach 6 Wochen Thai-Massage bist du doch wohl top fit!!


----------



## Zico (23. Februar 2014)

Superwetter... superkona... superknie - supergeil!


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## ricobra50 (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo ich konnte mich heute für keine Gruppe entscheiden ,ich finde alle Gut !!,

deshalb bin in heute morgen zum Hüggel. gefahren . Das war einen schönen Tag und auch eine

tolle Gruppe !


----------



## imfluss (23. Februar 2014)

Traumsonntag. Viel besser gehts nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (23. Februar 2014)

Das Forum hat mir mal wieder nicht angezeigt, dass hier was geschrieben wurde und ich verlasse mich da leider mal wieder drauf.
Bin deshalb heute alleine los und war am Dörenberg.
Oben am Turm geht hinter der Hütte ja ein Trail runter. Bin dan nen kurzes Stück zu Fuß runter, um mit ein Bild zu machen, da ich den noch nicht gefahren bin. War sehe ich da? Massenhaft Glasscherben auf den ersten Metern des Trail. Habe die, die ich finden konnte, aufgesammelt. Seid ihr da heute auch runter?


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Februar 2014)

Scherben?! Meistens kein Problem für MTB´s. Ist aber eine Sauerei für Waldbewohner. Danke das Du sie aufgehoben hast.

Die Nippel flogen hoch, Fliegengitter war auch glücklich, einfach ein super Tag, nur viel zu schnell vorbei und viel zu wenig alkoholische Flüssigkeiten. Aber das finaliesieren wir in Finale!


----------



## xpate (23. Februar 2014)

Das waren ganze Flaschenböden von Weinflaschen, mit der spitzen Seite nach oben drapiert. Da hilft auch kein MTB Reifen mehr.


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Februar 2014)

xpate schrieb:


> Das waren ganze Flaschenböden von Weinflaschen, mit der spitzen Seite nach oben drapiert. Da hilft auch kein MTB Reifen mehr.



hört sich schwer nach abwehrmaßnahme gegen mt-biker auf diesem trail an
ein kaputter reifen ist ja nicht schlimm
aber leider vergessen diese drecks waldnazis immer wieder, dass auch kinder, hunde, waldtiere etc den wald benutzen und in diese glasscherben treten und sich schwer verletzen können.... wenn ich sowas höre könnt ich mal wieder abkotzen!!!

danke für´s wegräumen


----------



## xpate (23. Februar 2014)

Mir kamen auch Fußgänger weiter unten entgegen.
Die Trails da haben ja Namen oder?
Habe was vom Nuller und Salamander gelesen. Welcher ist da was?


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2014)

35 km,,,1700 hm,,,immer flach hoch...alles ohne glasscherben,,thanks for xpate,,
und schönen dank an die anderen bekloppten von heute(speziell chrisxrossi),,,dass ihr nicht alle latten am zaun habt wisst ihr bestimmt schon....wenn nicht,,auch egal,,bleibt so...geiles dingen..

(herzklappe konnte wieder angenäht werden)

oohh haaappyy daayyy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2014)

einer geht noch schlabber und jeder der  bereit dafür ist..,,,weil es so geil war,,,uuaahh,,,


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2014)

ja, so war es... sehr gut...ich hätte mir mehr berge gewüscht  lange berge, nicht nur so kurze dinger...und er chrisxrossi ist immer so langsam da hoch...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2014)

mehr berge ??? junge aufstrebene biker wurden von krämpfen geschüttelt einfach am wegesrand zurück gelassen..weggeworfen wie eine mc donalds tüte die man aus dem autofenster schmeißt wenn mann besoffen nach hause fährt..
nur die alten teutonischen männer konnten sich dieser aufgabe  komplett stellen...


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2014)

es heißt doch auch immer "  erst die alten aufbrauchen, damit die jungen länger können" na, davon war nixxxx zu sehen 

machen grüne jacken eigendlich schnell???


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2014)

grün und beim fb sogar baby blau..

welches bootcamp ist am nächsten wochenende dran ??? osna,,ibbtown oder wo ???
so langsam kommt die sehkraft wieder und der kreislauf ist einigermaßen stabil..
es kann wieder los gehen..


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Februar 2014)

Wir machen uns auf die restlichen Strecken im Deister zu erkunden.
Lang und steil bergauf, dafür kurz und flach bergab.
Dazwischen ein paar Tables, Doubles und Gap´s.
Also alles ganz easy.

Die Wahl der Klamottenfarbe spielt dabei fast keine Rolle.
Solange es aus der neuesten Kollektion von Platzangst, Maloja, ION, Local, Aldi oder Lidl ist!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2014)

oh scotti,,jacken von lidl oder aldi wirken sich negativ auf die paarungsbereitschaft paarungsbereiter dh-lerinnen aus..nur so als tip..
auch bei der farbwahl kann mann eine menge falsch machen...

euch viel spaß im deister

*Bedeutung der Farben*




Foto: Thorsten Freyer / pixelio.de
* Bedeutung der Farbe Blau*
Blau wirkt *beruhigend und entspannend.* Diese Farbe eignet sich optimal, um inneren und äußeren Frieden zu finden, um Stress und Hektik ...



Foto: Thorsten Freyer / pixelio.de
* Bedeutung der Farbe Gelb*
In unseren Breitengraden ist die Farbe Gelb nur relativ beliebt. Sie wird mit Neid, Verrat und Feigheit in Verbindung gebracht und nur ...



Foto: Thorsten Freyer / pixelio.de
* Bedeutung der Farbe Grün*
Grün ist die Farbe der *Mitte*. In seiner vollendeten Neutralität zwischen allen Extremen wirkt es *beruhigend*, ohne zu ermüden. Die Farbe Grün ...



Foto: Thorsten Freyer / pixelio.de
* Bedeutung der Farbe Orange*
Orange ist bekannt als* Kraftspender *nach physischer oder seelischer Erschöpfung. Es repräsentiert vitale *Stärke und Aktivität.* Die *Wärme* dieser ...



Foto: Thorsten Freyer / pixelio.de
* Bedeutung der Farbe Rot*
Rot wird vorzugsweise dann eingesetzt, wenn unsere Lebenskräfte geschwächt sind. Es erhöht unseren *Energiepegel*, unsere seelische Kraft: Denn ...



Foto: Thorsten Freyer / pixelio.de
* Bedeutung der Farbe Violett*
Violett gilt als Farbe des *Geistes und der Spiritualität*. Sie soll das seelische Gleichgewicht und die Entschlusskraft fördern, kann aber auch ...



Foto: Thorsten Freyer / pixelio.de
* Bedeutung der Farbe Weiß*
Physikalisch ist Weiß die *Summe aller Farben*. Weiß hat keinen negativen Zusammenhang, so ist sie die vollkommenste Farbe. Weiß symbolisiert: *Licht* ...


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2014)

Ich hab gestern auch noch was getan, ich musste noch arbeiten und bin mal mit dem rad zur Arbeit. Hin mit Gegenwind und zurück auch mit Gegenwind.... 
Aber ich hab wenigstens was getan.


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Februar 2014)

Ok ich ziehe dann meinen blütenweißen Troy Lee schlafanzug an!
Fährt sich scheixxe, aber mit mega Stylefaktor!

Danke TB!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2014)

bitte scotti,,
alter teutonischer spruch aus dem buch des teutatius::::

weißer schlafanzug im troy lee design,,
und jede dh-schnitte wird deine sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (24. Februar 2014)

Super!
Wo finde ich jetzt die DH-Schnitten?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2014)

nicht du mußt sie finden,,,sie werden dich finden..
zieh das teil demnächst im teuto an und du wirst sehen das teutatius der alte styler recht hatte..


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2014)

TB..wenn wetter gut, sprich sonne pur und 15° würd ich sagen reharunde mit biergartenbesuch...

wenn wetter schlechter, sprich bewölkt ist ne schnelle aufwärmrunde dran


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Februar 2014)

um meinen *energiepegel *zu erhöhen werde ich mich für *rote *teile entscheiden
zumindest am bike...
schön blutrot...so wie die tränen in tb´s augen am sonntag...


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2014)

und viel BLUT-orangenssaft trinken


----------



## scott-bussi (24. Februar 2014)

Rot macht aggressiv!
Für mich wär das nix.
Obwohl ich hab rote Teile an meinem Bike


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Februar 2014)

an alle eingeladenen ketten-race krieger
bitte mal in die IG schauen und kurzfristig rückmeldung geben!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2014)

malt eure moppeds an wie ihr wollt,,,baut dran was ihr wollt...
eines bleibt:::
es riecht nach  angst....angst vor dem ketten-race...
und angst ist ein schlechter beifahrer ...
uuuaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## mattokoester (24. Februar 2014)

hallo!hab mich hier mit großem interesse mal durch gelesen. ich komme aus münster und würde gerne mal mit mitfahren, sofern das für euch passt!! bin mit einem all mountain (jekyll) unterwegs. da ich sowieso öfter mal im teuto bike, würd das perfekt passen  gruß - jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (25. Februar 2014)

Kleiner Tipp von mir, ich komme hier nicht mehr raus die kennen mich!!!LLLLaauuuuuffffff!!!!!!!! Laaaaauuuuuffffff!!!! Laaaauuuuuuuuufff!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2014)

jau jonas,,,,schau hier einfach  mal rein und du bist auf dem laufenden...treff ist meistens zweimal in der  woche..wir hatten dein profilbild nicht eher gesehen,,,sonst hätten wir dich schon angesprochen ob du nicht mal bock auf biken in ibbtown  hast,,,,
denn das isotonische getränk auf dem bild ist auch hier ein favorisiertes lebensmittel und erfreut sich größter beliebtheit..

wir sehen uns


----------



## imfluss (25. Februar 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene : Heute 14 Uhr an den Dörenther Klippen. Gibt wieder was Neues


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2014)

Wie wo was neues? Bin Morgen ab 15.00 Uhr unterwegs... mal schauen ob ich was finde


----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Februar 2014)

Morgen, also Mittwoch, 18 Uhr Start bei mir.


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)

was geht denn nu am sonntag TB.. hart oder zart???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

ich würde vorschlagen mal wieder eine sm-tour zu machen...


----------



## Der Cherusker (26. Februar 2014)

SM-tour, was ist das!!! Biken und danach dich durchlassen, ich bin defenitiv dabei!!! Darf ich Werkzeug mitbringen?


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)

Sm ist immer gut...


----------



## Zico (26. Februar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Sm ist immer gut...


Nein, nein, nein .... nicht IMMER!


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)

ja zico, du hast schon recht..bei einer 120kg gegnerinn wird das zur quälerei


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> SM-tour, was ist das!!! Biken und danach dich durchlassen, ich bin defenitiv dabei!!! Darf ich Werkzeug mitbringen?



schau unter:::

ibc-mtb-forum/
die biker aus der schattenwelt/
lack und leder steht ein jeder/
bondage - trail & co. im teuto/
passwort : fb tut dir weh/
enter
zugang


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Februar 2014)

Ey, schattenbiker sind wir doch schon! Und wir fahren nie in Lack und Leder.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

dabei könntest du das so toll tragen scotti...
hier für dich....


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)

"die biker aus der Schattenwelt", das wäre ein klasse titel für eine bikergeschichte  Krimi, mit FB in der Hauptrolle


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

ich fange an zu schreiben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)

ohh, das wird ein laaaanges buch.....frag mal den herby ob er seine stimme für das Hörbuch gibt


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

bis es geschrieben ist,,buchempfehlung..

das buch hier habe ich vor kurzem gelesen,,,ist zwar ein kinderbuch aber echt der hammer,,,da habe ich nicht nur den fb wiedererkannt..kein scheiß..kann ich dir leihen..

http://www.buch.de/shop/home/rubrikartikel/ID26213859.html?ProvID=10910550


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)




----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> dabei könntest du das so toll tragen scotti...
> hier für dich....


puhhhh
alleine wenn ich den namen dieser band lese kriege ich pickel am arsch......


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (26. Februar 2014)

Sooo der Umzug istgeschafft! Sieht zwar noch aus wie auf nem raketentestfeld bei uns aber wir sind drin^^ 
Das heist dieses Wochenende brauchich Training fürs ketten race!!!  is schon was geplant?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

wieso ???


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (26. Februar 2014)

Sooo der Umzug istgeschafft! Sieht zwar noch aus wie auf nem raketentestfeld bei uns aber wir sind drin^^ 
Das heist dieses Wochenende brauchich Training fürs ketten race!!!  is schon was geplant?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> puhhhh
> alleine wenn ich den namen dieser band lese kriege ich pickel am arsch......



wieso ??


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> was geht denn nu am sonntag TB.. hart oder zart???



sonntag früh geht´s hart in den deister
wer mit will soll sich melden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wieso ??



weil das eine band ist, die ich zum verrecken nicht leiden kann...


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

warum nicht ??


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2014)

ooch menno tb....


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

du meinst onkelz hören ist fast wie 120mm bike fahren ???


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2014)

nein, alles was mit biken zu tun hat kann nicht schlecht sein....egal ob starrgabel, 100 oder 200mm


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

stimmt,,,aber manch einer bekommt auch davon pickel am arsch,,egal ob 100 oder 289mm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)

wie gut das ich 170mm hab


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

federweg ???


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2014)

stimmt...das sind dann aber pickel die aus purer freude entstanden sind....


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)

na, sonst je eher durchschnitt, oder


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> stimmt...das sind dann aber pickel die aus purer freude entstanden sind....




dann will ich die auch ...


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2014)

170mm oder pickel am arsch?


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)

die 170mm???


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

kann man auch beides haben ???


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)

bestimmt geht das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2014)

keine sorge
durch die 170mm langen hippiehaare im schwitzkasten der arschritze kommen die pickel beim biken von ganz alleine....


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2014)

yyeeaahh rock`n roll,,,,schlabber,,du mußt zum friseur..


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)

eher zum "waxing"


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Februar 2014)

frisör?
chuck norris stylt seine haare nicht, sie liegen immer perfekt... aus angst!


----------



## enduro pro (26. Februar 2014)

waxing......


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. Februar 2014)

Leute laßt euch einweisen alle 3, ihr seit der Hit in der Geschlossenen!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Februar 2014)

einweisen? 
wir sind eh schon drin
in der geschlossen teutonenanstalt

aber da rauszukommen is nicht so leicht.....


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Februar 2014)

oh verdammt
das anstalts-cyberspace scheint kaputt zu sein.......
muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2014)

ist das ne Stage bei euch Schlabber?
http://on.aol.com/video/grizzly-bluff-charges-two-mountain-bikers-518133997


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (27. Februar 2014)

du solltest es besser wissen schulte
angriffe von grizzlys gehören zum aufwärmprogramm....


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Februar 2014)

und in etwa so wird es enden
natürlich mit grizzly-wurst


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2014)

ich bin gespannt wie die schmeckt!

Was Sonntag angeht: Ich stehe noch in Verhandlungen mit mir, Saskia und Nele..., keine Ahnung wo wir landen. Samstag abend sind wir auch unterwegs  Kennst ja, wie das endet


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Februar 2014)

okay, dann mach doch mit dir aus, dass du mit uns herumdeisterst
und bringst saskia und nele einfach mit 

ein bißchen  am vorabend kann euch doch nicht aufhalten...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2014)

okay! Also Nele fährt ins Sauerland, definitiv. Soll heissen sie fragte nach Warstein. Fände ich auch nicht schlecht, jedoch ist mir das Wetter ansich viel zu gut 

Wir entscheiden vermutlich Samstag eher kurzfristig, aber wissen ja wo man dich finden kann


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Februar 2014)

ok!!
kein schlamm, kein warstein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Februar 2014)

ibc- nachtprogramm...schön..

@fb
welche geschlossene hast du für dich selber als die beste empfunden ??
welche kannst du uns empfehlen ??

@schlabberkette 
ist es nur ein gerücht oder gibt es sie wirklich beim ketten-race zu gewinnen ??
http://www.muehle-glashuette.de/arm...sser/teutonia-ii/teutonia-ii-chronograph.html


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Februar 2014)

sacht ma: Habt ihr von dem Belgien Rennen irgendwelche Infos was die Ausrüstung angeht? Fullface, Rückenprotektor, Knieschoner?! Noch was? Auf der Seite finde ich nix


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Februar 2014)

ausrüstung ??? eier und bike muss reichen..
wenn wir da mit ff+protektoren ankommen denken die belgrader nachher noch wir hätten schiss..


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Februar 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> sacht ma: Habt ihr von dem Belgien Rennen irgendwelche Infos was die Ausrüstung angeht? Fullface, Rückenprotektor, Knieschoner?! Noch was? Auf der Seite finde ich nix



auf der es1-seite einloggen
unter *race registration* steht dann *download the rigistration*
http://media.freecaster.com/doc/enduromtb/general_regulations_2014.pdf

The following safety gear is required for every racer: 
Protection for:
knees, back (water bag), full face helmet (XC helmet not allowed), gloves with full hand protection
Failure to comply with gear regulations will result in disqualification


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Februar 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ausrüstung ??? eier und bike muss reichen..
> wenn wir da mit ff+protektoren ankommen denken die belgrader nachher noch wir hätten schiss..





welche soll ich mitnehmen?

Danke Schlabber, habe ich übersehen.


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2014)

goil, wo gibt es die dinger


----------



## brcrew (28. Februar 2014)

...auf dem trail!


----------



## D-charger (28. Februar 2014)

Mag der rigger mich nicht oder warum werde ich für die IG nicht freigeschaltet?


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2014)

auch ohne haare


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. Februar 2014)

Ohne Haare musst du für die gleiche Wirkung aber gleich noch ne Nummer größer nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (28. Februar 2014)

hatte den überblick verloren im neuen forum.... Sorry


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2014)

dann halt mit bush


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> welche soll ich mitnehmen?
> 
> .




augen auf beim eierkauf,,,
ich würde dir die neue vario-eggs von der firma cochones empfehlen...
stufenlos kannst du bei der von fb bis dh wählen...hammer das teil..


----------



## Mr.Penguin (1. März 2014)

Moin moin
Vielleicht kennt mich hier noch jemand 
War lange nicht mehr in Teuto (yay Studium) , am Mittwoch spontan los und direkt schön hin geflogen.
Also... Geht morgen was?


----------



## Fips-Rieke (2. März 2014)

fahrt ihr heut noch um 11 von den dörenter klippen?


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2014)

dörente nicht.. ich werd um ca. 11 zu ner schnellen runde vom bocketal starten...


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2014)

und eine gruppe wird im rochus fahren...so zum relaxen...
aber am donnerstag gibt es einen nightride...wenn einer von euch bock hat einfach kurz eine pn schicken..


----------



## enduro pro (2. März 2014)

alles richtig gemacht heute...super wetter, leckere biopommes und nen halben in t-burg, schön trails gesurft und die son


----------



## schlabberkette (2. März 2014)

mensch, datt war aber auch ein wetterchen heute!!
und dann noch schön mit so´n paar verrückten mongos durch den deister gedeistert....hammer...
dabei ist mir heute erst so richtig bewußt geworden, dass in genau 14 tagen schon die schlacht in den ardennen stattfindet 
verdammt...ich dachte es wären noch 14 wochen..... 
tb, enduro, schulte: wusstet ihr das!?!?!?!?

egal, heute mit dem deister bestes trainingsgelände unter den stollen gehabt
geile trails, perfekter spielplatz mit jeder menge hüpfburgen...für jeden was dabei
ist so ne gegend die man unbedingt mal erfahren haben sollte
warum war ich eigentlich vorher noch nie dort.....?
auf jeden fall geht´s da irgendwann nochmal hin!!

oh mann...nur noch zwei wochen.......muss mit schreiben aufhören, ich geh biken.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. März 2014)

Ja der Deister ist schon geil!! Kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## diddie40 (2. März 2014)

hey rigger, du warst auch schon mal da?


----------



## schlabberkette (2. März 2014)

äi der rigger
da kennt der den deister und sacht nix....tststsss
hattest bestimmt nur den überblick im neuen forum verloren 

apropos überblick: wir sehen uns am samstag, gelle?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. März 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> tb, enduro, schulte: wusstet ihr das!?!?!?!?


oh ja..., sehr bewusst ist mir das.... Ich freu mich schon, muss aber gestehen, ich bin auch schon etwas nervös...


schlabberkette schrieb:


> egal, heute mit dem deister bestes trainingsgelände unter den stollen gehabt
> geile trails, perfekter spielplatz mit jeder menge hüpfburgen...für jeden was dabei
> ist so ne gegend die man unbedingt mal erfahren haben sollte
> warum war ich eigentlich vorher noch nie dort.....?
> ...


Deister klingt gut! Die Videos von da sehen auch immer nett aus. Leider ist mein dicker Hobel zerlegt, deshalb hatte ich das heute eh ausgeklammert. Ich habe ne neue Kurbel und wie so oft: Es passt mal wieder nix  Aber macht ja nix..., so ein spotgünstiges E13 Pressfit bekommt man ja an jeder Ecke


----------



## schlabberkette (2. März 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> oh ja..., sehr bewusst ist mir das.... Ich freu mich schon, muss aber gestehen, ich bin auch schon etwas nervös...



etwas nervosität ist hilfreich und gesund, gut für den kreislauf...
aber stell dir vor du hättest angst, so wie die belgier....das wäre ungesund und bedenklich


----------



## schlabberkette (2. März 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Leider ist mein dicker Hobel zerlegt,



der dh-bock? zerlegt?
und was ist mit dem kleinen bike, alles wieder fettich? (sattelstütze und co)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. März 2014)

Jo andre ich hatte im deister thread schon mal gewarnt das ein paar bekloppte Teutonen vorbeikommen... 

War 2005 ein paarmal im Deister als ich in Hannover auf der Meisterschule war, muss da auch nochmal hin...
Jo samstag bin ich dabei, Sicher datt!!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. März 2014)

Ja..., Nervosität solls hoffentlich auch bleiben. Ich bin gespannt!

Der DH Bock.., ja zerlegt und antriebslos baumelt er im Keller. Die Kurbel drehte sich nicht mehr und die Achse der Kurbel ist etwas verzogen, ein Lager platt und diese Pressfit Adapterscheisse ist zum brechen. Jetzt habe ich ne E13 Kurbel geschossen, die hat aber leider eine 30 mm Achse (nicht 23 oder so wie "normale") und passt nicht durch den Adapter für normale Lager. Jetzt muss ich für 50 Öcken noch so Pressfit Lager kaufen. Aber wird bestimmt das beste sein 

Das andere Rad ist wieder fit! Die Stütze läuft wieder. Kann weitergehen


----------



## rigger (2. März 2014)

Es geht doch nix über ein gutes BSA tretlager...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. März 2014)

da haste recht rigger. Keine Ahnung, wer daran wieder Geld verdient...


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> dabei ist mir heute erst so richtig bewußt geworden, dass in genau 14 tagen schon die schlacht in den ardennen stattfindet
> verdammt...ich dachte es wären noch 14 wochen.....
> tb, enduro, schulte: wusstet ihr das!?!?!?!?
> 
> oh mann...nur noch zwei wochen.......muss mit schreiben aufhören, ich geh biken.............




wi wi,,exkuma misiö,,,
13 tage noch,,nächste woche geht es los mit dem training..platz für den pokal habe ich schon ausgesucht...kommt in meine hall of fame,,,neben den präparierten 125kg jäger der mir kürzlich ins kettenblatt gelaufen ist...
was heißt eigentlich "weg da ihr luschen" auf belgerianisch ???


----------



## schlabberkette (2. März 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> ich hatte im deister thread schon mal g ewarnt das ein paar bekloppte Teutonen vorbeikommen...



das erklärt einiges
die einheimischen machten einen ganz verunsicherten eindruck..... 



rigger schrieb:


> War 2005 ein paarmal im Deister als ich in Hannover auf der Meisterschule war, muss da auch nochmal hin...



kann mir gut vorstellen dass seit 2005 so einiges dazugekommen ist
jedenfalls gab´s ne riesen trailauswahl![/quote]



rigger schrieb:


> Jo samstag bin ich dabei, Sicher datt!!!!


watt mutt datt mutt, subba


----------



## schlabberkette (2. März 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Das andere Rad ist wieder fit! Die Stütze läuft wieder. Kann weitergehen



ja sauber


----------



## schlabberkette (2. März 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wi wi,,exkuma misiö,,,
> 13 tage noch,,nächste woche geht es los mit dem training..platz für den pokal habe ich schon ausgesucht...kommt in meine hall of fame,,,neben den präparierten 125kg jäger der mir kürzlich ins kettenblatt gelaufen ist...
> was heißt eigentlich "weg da ihr luschen" auf belgerianisch ???



oh scheriie
du machen träniing? mondiööö
"weg da ihr luschen"?: alleee, alleee, wulle wuh kuscheeh awek effbee!?!?!?

isch abe auch schon eine exquisite getränck pur lö schampijong...nurr fürr disch!
ün elegontes bierr avec champagner, was so schön priickelt indie bauchnabehl
http://www.bier-deluxe.de/deus-brut-des-flandres-67


----------



## enduro pro (3. März 2014)

der tb trainiert, ich kann's bezeugen...gestern zum Beispiel...rad fahren und gesunde Ernährung standen auf dem Programm. biopommes und biobier  

und schulte...nicht das deine Nervosität sich im darm bemerkbar macht und in Belgien in die hose geht


----------



## enduro pro (3. März 2014)

an den verschollenen fb...bei mir liegen geschenke für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> und schulte...nicht das deine Nervosität sich im darm bemerkbar macht und in Belgien in die hose geht



Moin, oh ohhhh...., das wäre ja tragisch. Damit würde ich jedenfalls dort eine Duftmarke setzen!


----------



## enduro pro (3. März 2014)

duftmarke????? dann hoffe ich das du nach mir starten mußt


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> an den verschollenen fb...bei mir liegen geschenke für dich


Was für Geschenke, du machst mich echt neugierig!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (3. März 2014)

tja fb...schööööne sachen für dich


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> isch abe auch schon eine exquisite getränck pur lö schampijong...nurr fürr disch!
> ün elegontes bierr avec champagner, was so schön priickelt indie bauchnabehl
> http://www.bier-deluxe.de/deus-brut-des-flandres-67



hömma schlabber ,,,hasse auch wicküler oda sowat ???
wenne dat nich hass gehe ich noch auf konsum bei den dieter für wat zu kaufen..
von dat muschiflott saufen krich ich imma son kopp ey..woll..


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der tb trainiert, ich kann's bezeugen...gestern zum Beispiel...



heute auch,,,erst einen polizeihund geklaut und dann mit dem bike vor den motorradcops abgehauen...bei der verfolgung mit dem hubschrauber sind die jungs fast in die dörenther klippen geballert...einen steckschuss in der schulter selber entfernt und beim tränengas nicht mal gezwinkert..
wenn es in belgien auch so läuft bin ich einigermaßen zufrieden..


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. März 2014)

OOOcchhhhh, Ooooohhhh da ist mal wieder einer schweißgebadet aus seiner mittagsnonne aufgewacht war mal wieder schwer auf Arbeit wah!!!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. März 2014)

Hey, Ketta was macht die Pulverbechichtung schon trocken!!!! Ich glaube du kannst besser schon mal die Ostereier anmalen die bekommst du sicher eher wie dein Propain!!!!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Hey, Ketta was macht die Pulverbechichtung schon trocken!!!! Ich glaube du kannst besser schon mal die Ostereier anmalen die bekommst du sicher eher wie dein Propain!!!!!!!



oh ohhh fb...du lehnst dich verbal sehr weit aus dem fenster 
ich würde captain-pain-ketta nicht so provozieren...schon gar nicht so kurz vor dem kommenden samstag!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hömma schlabber ,,,hasse auch wicküler oda sowat ???
> wenne dat nich hass gehe ich noch auf konsum bei den dieter für wat zu kaufen..
> von dat muschiflott saufen krich ich imma son kopp ey..woll..



klar hab ich sowat, tb

*das für vorher (hinfahrt und kurz vorm start):*






*das für zwischendurch (wir müssen noch flaschenhalter an die bikes montieren):*






*das als mitbringsel für die belgier (opfer bier für danach):*






*das für uns am ende der schlacht!!!*


----------



## enduro pro (4. März 2014)

kann man das auch gemischt in den trinkrucksack packen???


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. März 2014)

der schlabber denkt an alles,,,dass nenne ich mal eine gute vorbereitung auf ein rennen...
an alles gedacht was wichtig ist....top,,
und noch eines schlabber,,sollte am samstag eine sonderprüfung das wechseln von einem fahrradschlauch sein ,,dann räum schon mal die besenkammer leer...da muss der fb dann wohl schlafen..
bis der das erledigt hat ist der tüv von seinem auto abgelaufen..echt jetzt...
heute lachte die sonne nicht nur über dem teuto sondern auch über den fb...und mit ihr unzählige   fremde menschen..bis dann ein neutone mitleid hatte und ihm geholfen hat..
ein tolles bild wie ein rookie dem alten hasen die funktion einer luftpumpe erklärt ..
leider lag der rest da aber schon von krämpfen geschüttelt am boden...


----------



## Ketta (4. März 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Hey, Ketta was macht die Pulverbechichtung schon trocken!!!! Ich glaube du kannst besser schon mal die Ostereier anmalen die bekommst du sicher eher wie dein Propain!!!!!!!





Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,sollte am samstag eine sonderprüfung das wechseln von einem fahrradschlauch sein ,,dann räum schon mal die besenkammer leer...da muss der fb dann wohl schlafen..



danke tb, sonderprüfung fahrradschlauch geht klar! zusätzliche sonderprüfung bremse entlüften mit fahrradschlauchverbundenen augen auch 

zusätzlich habe ich heut noch die ein oder andere stelle verschärft, vorher hatte ich immer rücksicht auf fb genommen:
"schlabber, bau das roadgap nicht zu lang, das schafft der fb nicht" oder " den trail können wir nicht nehmen, der ist zu steil für den fb" aber damit ist jetzt  SCHLUSS!!! die trails sind gepimpt, extra für fb


----------



## enduro pro (4. März 2014)

samstag sonne und 16 grad


----------



## imfluss (4. März 2014)

Den ganzen kettianischen Racer(innen) viel Spaß beim Ballern. 
Kann leider nich den ganzen Tag freischaufeln und werd daher eine Trostrunde im Teuto drehen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (4. März 2014)

18 Uhr bei mir morgen Start.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. März 2014)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. März 2014)

wollte es den Lichtbiken auch mal zeigen....nix für ungut müssen da ech alle mal hin!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2014)

da wo licht ist, da ist auch immer schatten  sieht gut aus.. mach mal nen Termin


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2014)

ich bin bedeistert !!!


----------



## schlabberkette (5. März 2014)

ketta und ich werden nächste woche voraussichtlich von donnerstag bis samstag im deister sein!!


----------



## schlabberkette (5. März 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Den ganzen kettianischen Racer(innen) viel Spaß beim Ballern



danke imfluss!
wir hoffen auch dass die racer neben dem ganzen leid ein bisschen spass haben werden


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2014)

leid??????? ohhh nein....ich will nur spaß...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2014)

wenn du spaß willst dann bist du bei major pain in der falschen einheit !!!!
uuuaaahhhhh


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2014)

Major pain is in the house... ick froi mir schon auf samstach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2014)

der fb nicht so,,er hat gestern seine zelle von innen abgeschlossen...


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2014)

ahhh, wenn der erst mal im rennfiber ist, dann wird Major pain zum Schneewittchen und rumpelstielschen bekommt angst...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2014)

wollen wir mal hoffen das er bis zum rennen  wieder rausgekommen ist...


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2014)

meditative phase der Selbstfindung...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2014)

schiiisssssssss,,, däj häv ,, schissssssssssss


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2014)

los FB, hau einen raus


----------



## Ketta (5. März 2014)

das hätt ich an seiner stelle auch, stichwort pulver!


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2014)

du meinst schiss???? fb hat doch nieeeee im leben schiss...Respekt wäre seine Wortwahl...aber da ist ja noch sein unfassbar großes ego....


----------



## Ketta (6. März 2014)

der fb hat kein schiss, ich weiß was der gemacht hat, der hat sich um das wetter gekümmert und zack: hoch guido beschert uns am WE das schöne Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (6. März 2014)

Geiloooo ich freu mich so  das wird super! Muss ich denn das Last mitbringen oder reicht ein AM?


----------



## Zico (6. März 2014)

Ich weiss auch noch nicht ob ich meinen DH, mein AM, mein Enduro, mein Hardtail, mein BMX oder mein Roadbike mitnehmen soll!


----------



## enduro pro (6. März 2014)

zico, bring dein puky bike mit, das kann alles gut


----------



## Zico (6. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> zico, bring dein puky bike mit, das kann alles gut


 Mein Puky bekommt gerade ein Dämpfer- und Gabelservice, hatte ich wohl zu hart gerockt...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. März 2014)

Zico schrieb:


> Mein Puky bekommt gerade ein Dämpfer- und Gabelservice, hatte ich wohl zu hart gerockt...


Du bist einfach ein krasser Chiefrocker! Bis Samstag


----------



## Zico (6. März 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Du bist einfach ein krasser Chiefrocker! Bis Samstag


 Heavy-Pukyrocker!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2014)

hach ist das spannend hier

die ruhe vor dem sturm
jeder eurer schweißtropfen,
der wie in zeitlupe auf den betonboden eurer fitnessräume im keller zusteuert
und dort mit urgewalt detoniert, ist bis hierhin hör- und seine erschütterungen bis zu mir spürbar
hach is das spannend

euch allen viel glück morgen



und lasst dem rigger ein würstchen übber

viel spass!


----------



## rigger (7. März 2014)

Ich bin nicht dabei, muss zum Kindpinkeln.


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2014)

jojo, heut nur noch massage, pastaparty und isotonisches getränk...nix training...


----------



## schlabberkette (7. März 2014)

jojo
gut dass du allen viel glück für morgen gewünscht hast
das können die racer gut gebrauchen!

heute war letzter trailcheck......uiuiuuiuiiiiiiiiiiii....
welch ein glück dass wir nicht mitfahren dürfen
so´ne kranke scheixxe haben wir vorher auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2014)

wünsche allen viel spass die sich morgen dem fabulösen ketten-race stellen...
könnte mir vorstellen das captain pain und major fraazle den groß-reken in ein spassiges bootcamp verwandelt haben...

aber schmerz ist nur schwäche die den körper verlässt....uuuaaahhhh


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2014)

könnt ihr jetzt mal aufhören hier panik zu verbreiten


----------



## schlabberkette (7. März 2014)

PANIK, wieso!?!?!

ja okay, die schmerzen morgen werden unendlich sein...kaum zu ertragen...
aber...ja mein gott....so isset halt 

apropos
braucht noch jemand was für vor dem rennen?
ich kann euch sagen, ibu 1200 werden nicht reichen!!!
wer schmerzfrei durchkommen will, kommt an tramadol, morphin, tilidin, naloxon, hydromorphon, haloperidol und carbamazepin nicht vorbei


----------



## noam (7. März 2014)

Sohooo, Reifen gefettet und Kette aufgepumpt. Morgen gesell ich mich zu 99% zu euch


----------



## diddie40 (8. März 2014)

viel Spaß beim Kettenrace, lässt es krachen und euch schmecken, Prost


----------



## Totoxl (8. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (8. März 2014)

On the road


----------



## Totoxl (8. März 2014)

On the road again.  Noch voll geflasht.  Danke an alle und besonders an die Ketten.  Geiler Tag


----------



## Mr.Penguin (8. März 2014)

Kommt auch wer aus Salzbergen oder Rheine, weil zB morgen fahren wir Hüggel und da habe ich in meiner Karre immer gut Platz 
Ich schraub dann mal weiter an meinem Remedy


----------



## rigger (9. März 2014)

Ergebnisse!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2014)

käh,,nu verzählt doch mal was alles so los war bei das ketten-race..wer hatte die schönsten sachen an ,,  wer dat schickste farrad und was waren die sonderprüfungen ?=?
nu sacht doch ma wat..


----------



## diddie40 (9. März 2014)

ist ja verdächtig ruhig hier. Wars so anstrengend, oder gab es zu viele Drogen?


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2014)

Nur so viel: super Wetter, super strecken, super Leute, supergeil


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2014)

heute 9:30,,,ich wiederhole 9:30,,,,,,,sehr lockeres "auf turkey- biken " im teuto..


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2014)

Und der strahlende Sieger hat oben schon selbst sein Foto eingestellt , als wenn er es vorher schon gewusst hätte.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2014)

toto !!!!!! ich will ein kind von dir !!!!!!!


----------



## brcrew (9. März 2014)

sauber toto! glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Ketta (9. März 2014)

Gruppenfoto und Sonderprüfung


----------



## Ketta (9. März 2014)

Für Toto


----------



## Ketta (9. März 2014)

äktschn!


----------



## Ketta (9. März 2014)

noch mehr äktschn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (9. März 2014)

Kurventechnik


----------



## Prezident (9. März 2014)

war ein super tag gestern! alle gut drauf, coole stages und bomben wetter! was will man mehr
wann ist das nächste rennen? 
schöne fotos ketta


----------



## schlabberkette (9. März 2014)

ketten-race 2014

zu aller erst möchten wir uns bei allen teilnehmern/-innen bedanken!!
so muss racing sein: super truppe, lustig, hochmotiviert, fair, gnadenlos aber rücksichtsvoll, engagiert, hilfsbereit, kampf bis zum umfallen, schmerzerfüllte aber strahlende gesichter.......

wir hoffen, dass es euch spaß gemacht hat über die epischen trails am imposanten groß-reken zu düsen!

das motto: pro pain

so war es:
auf der gemeinsamen hinfahrt (6km) von der grillhütte zur stage 1 konnte sich noch keiner so richtig vorstellen, was man hier mit einem mtb anstellen sollte....keine hügel....keine berge....nur welliges ackerland....dorfstraßen.....laaaangweilig....würde es ein xc-rennen werden?? ....und dann...ah, ein kleiner berg, etwas bergauf.....oben drauf ein funkturm!! und auf der anderen seite vom berg ging es auch tatsächlich etwas mehr bergab! es konnte losgehen!!!

stage 1 – spielplatz
schon auf der besichtigungsrunde für die erste stage sah man staunende gesichter....kurviger trailstart….erste abfahrt...erste stürze....linienwahldiskussionen...lieber sandige wurzelrinne vollgas runter aber umweg in kauf nehmen oder lieber technisch neben der rinne, riskanter aber dafür kürzer?.....danach direkt bergauf mit kurzer steiler baumwurzelabfahrt...erste verweigerungen....wieder diskussionen...gucken wie der/die andere da runterfährt...aha...doch nicht so schlimm...danach weiter bergauf zum ziel!!

race: alle durchgekommen, die schlüsselstellen wurden gemeistert, ein heftiger sturz (bei vollgas mit pedal an baumstumpf hängen geblieben) aber nix schlimmes passiert!!

stage 2 – funkturm
keine besichtigungsrunde: kurvige vollgas-abfahrt mit längerer auffahrt, der tunnelblick stellt sich ein, rundkurs-markierungen werden im racefieber übersehen, orientierungsverlust bei dem ein oder anderen….aber alle kommen oben an….nur ein racer steigt aus gesundheitlichen aus und wird ab sofort als cam-man für die weiteren stages zur verfügung stehen…

stage 3 – schranke (hunde-kagge-stage)
keine besichtigungsrunde: auffahrt auf asphalt, rechts ab durch schranke und flach durch den wald, dann rechts ab erst flach und danach stetig leicht bergab auf kurvigen trails, dann wieder rechts in einen hohlweg……vollgasmodus….hier war die richtige linienwahl entscheidend….alle super durchgekommen!!

stage 4 – ruhezone
mit besichtigungsrunde wegen kicker in der abfahrt, die ersten bikes lösen sich auf, kona-hasser bekommt kona geliehen und fährt konaaaa!!

race: langer aufstieg auf sandigen, weichen und zähen boden bis zum einstieg in den dh, alle ballern wie die verrückten bergab….die erde bebt…geil….beine werden schon weich…..niemand gibt es zu…bloß keine schwächen zeigen…alle super durchgekommen!!

stage 5 – highline
hä, watt? sonderstage ohne bike? ja logisch....
bike ablegen….helm runter….rauf auf den niedrigseilgarten….geschicklichkeit war gefordert!
es waren mehrere abschnitte über wackelseile und -hölzer auf zeit zu absolvieren….wurde alles relativ easy und mehr oder wenig elegant gemeistert, bis der abschnitt mit den seilschlaufen kam….selten so kuriose techniken und verrenkungen gesehen……kehr, was haben wir gelacht!!!

stage 6 - slalom
bergab und bäume…..schnell einen slalom um die bäume abgesteckt, abschüssige und enge wurzelkurven, rutschige tannennadeln… vollgas war zwar spektakulär aber diesmal nicht die beste wahl, stürze und rutscher kosteten wertvolle zeit….. gewonnen hat, wer kontrolliert mit viel bodenhaftung gefahren ist…nicht spektakulär aber effektiv!

stage 7 – sandgrube
letze stage ohne vorab-besichtigung: mal wieder lang und zäh (sand) bergauf, danach über wurzelkanten vollgas bergab durch eine senke mit anschließender kurzer aber sehr knackiger auffahrt, spätestens hier sind die beine explodiert….oben angekommen mit letzter kraft in den letzten downhill an der sandkuhle bis zum ziel….und wieder bebte der boden am groß-reken!!! zwei racer durften aufgrund massiver tunnelblick-orientierungslosigkeit diese stage nochmal wiederholen….und brannten trotz schwerer beine sogar nochmal richtig gute zeiten in den sand! chapeau!!

für die freiwillige mutprobe am ende fehlte den potentiellen droppern aber die letzte kraft….gut so!
jetzt nur noch zurück zur grillhütte, grill anschmeißen, regenerationsgetränke weglöten, siegerehrung!!!

glückwunsch an die verdienten gewinner vom ketten-race 2014!!
die einzelzeiten findet ihr als pdf-tabelle im anhang.
hier die ergebnisse:

*1.  jana_tuerlich - queen of ketten-race*
2.  trailgurke

*1.  totoxl – king of ketten-race*
2.  papa-joe
3.  scott-bussi

glückwunsch natürlich auch an alle anderen – ihr habt alles gegeben!!!
es war ein genialer tag mit euch allen!

eure KETTEN


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. März 2014)

Schöne Eindrücke und klasse Bericht 
Wäre wirklich gerne dabei gewesen, aber so sitze ich halt bei diesem schönen Wetter hinter schwedischen Gardinen
Bis demnächst mal
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Zico (9. März 2014)

Top Tag! Hat alles gepasst.
Vielen dank an das best orgateam of the world!


----------



## Totoxl (9. März 2014)

Oh man, was für ein Tag. Zu schön um es in Worte zu fassen. Welche schöner Pokal da auf mich wartet. Schlabber wir müssen mal einen Termin aus machen. Ich danke allen Mitstreitern für den harten, fairen aber vor allem rücksichtsvollen Wettbewerb. Hätte ich die eine Stage kein 2. mal fahren dürfen, sähe das Ergebnis jetzt anders aus. Also ich dafür noch mal auch noch mal danke.  Es ist nicht gerade höflich den 1. Platz nicht direkt entgegen zu nehmen, aber leider war ich zeitlich ein wenig eingeschränkt, ich bin aber noch Pünktlich gekommen und hatte das Glück das meine netten Kollegen mir einen Platz direkt neben der Chefetage frei gehalten haben. Für euer Verständnis schiebe ich gleich noch mal ein großes Danke hinterher. 

Nicht nur ein schöner Tag, auch eine grandiose Truppe.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (9. März 2014)

@die Ketten...war ein richtig geiler tag..weiter so


----------



## xpate (9. März 2014)

Klasse Runde heute!
Habe übrigens Sonnenbrand im Gesicht! :-D


----------



## ricobra50 (9. März 2014)

Super Tag gestern,  danke für alles .
schöne fotos Andrea


----------



## Papa-Joe (9. März 2014)

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen, von vorne bis hinten ein perfekter Tag! Und schon mal danke für die Fotos Andrea! Bin gespannt auf die Videos, Schlabber hat ja alles an Filmmaterial aufgesaugt, was er in die Finger bekam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. März 2014)

Kann mich Toto nur anschließen! War echt super bei euch. Alles gegeben und tatsächlich 3. geworden! Jippi!
Heute noch Willingen gerockt, so sieht ein perfektes Wochenende aus!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. März 2014)

@schlabberkette und @Ketta herzlichen Dank nochmal für diesen gelungenen Tag!

Saugutes Wetter besorgt, spaßige Trails, nette Leute wie immer, super Grillhütte und verdiente Sieger der legendären Pokale!

Hoffe, ihr habt alle das Wetter heute gut genutzt.


Guten Start in die neue Woche und bis spätestens Sonntag (Zitat TB: UUUUUUAAHHHHHHHHHHH!)


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. März 2014)

Suuppeerrr Geil Ketten, Suuppeerrr GGEEIILLLL!!!! Ich hab fürs Wetter gesorgt und ihr habt uns einen super Biketag bescherrt!!!! Dafür recht herzlichen Dank, nach dem schönen Wochenende geht man doch gerne wieder Arbeiten!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. März 2014)

Suuppeerrr Geil Ketten, Suuppeerrr GGEEIILLLL!!!! Ich hab fürs Wetter gesorgt und ihr habt uns einen super Biketag bescherrt!!!! Dafür recht herzlichen Dank, nach dem schönen Wochenende geht man doch gerne wieder Arbeiten!!!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (10. März 2014)

Ganz ganz herlichen Dank an die Ketten für einen wunderschönen Samstag!!
Tolle Fotos Andrea  Schöne Erinnerungen 
Ganz dickes Lob an Scotti, hast deinen Pokal wirklich verdient!
PapaJoe und Toto haben sich ihre Pokale auch super erkämpft 

Ich freue mich schon drauf mal wieder mit euch die Bikeparks zu rocken


----------



## scott-bussi (10. März 2014)

Moin Saskia, danke für die Blumen!! 
Du hättest aber auch bei den Herren gut ausgesehen!
Ihr hättet gestern bei Traumwetter die Chance gehabt die Iburger und mich in Willingen zu sehen.


----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2014)

schönes Training gehabt gestern, 80km in 2,5 stunden Rennrad mit drillinstructor FB....oder war das anders herum, ich war kaptain schmerz für ihn  

TB, heut nightride so um 19.00 Uhr??? training


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2014)

training ??? ich dachte wir erledigen die belgerianer aus der kalten hose..
ab heute habe ich 3 wochen urlaub !!!! hatte ich das schon erwähnt ???
zur sicherheit ::: *3* wochen !!!!!!!
termine zum biken (biken,kein training) für di.,mi. und donnerstag stehen schon..
aber heute geht es in den wellnesstempel,,so mit sauna und frauen die einem über den rücken rennen..
gestern war action im teuto,,,ein paar leute aus bielefeld haben mal gezeigt wie man über den doctor fahren kann,,,,also nicht die rinne sondern oben drüber...
ich wollte einen auf dicke hose machen und bin über den block gefahren,,,,die sind dann drüber geflogen,,,mit dropen von oben in die rinne...
und ich war immer der meinung  das es bielefeld in wirklichkeit gar nicht gibt...


----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2014)

was geht denn am mittwoch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2014)

jetzt sag nicht du hast den mittwoch vergessen ?????? da kommen doch die verrückten dh-schnitten...lass mich bloß nicht alleine mit denen....komm sag schon,,,du hast es nicht vergessen und du bist dabei !!!

oder ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2014)

oh,,sorry,,die pn war geschrieben aber noch nicht geschickt....aber jetzt...
falsche uhrzeit..16:30 ist richtig..


----------



## enduro pro (10. März 2014)

neee, TB...die schnitten hab ich nicht vergessen  läuft


----------



## Papa-Joe (10. März 2014)

Soooo, ein erster Eindruck für die daheimgebliebenen!
Die Bergaufpassagen hab ich weggelassen, wer will sowas schon sehen?


----------



## schlabberkette (10. März 2014)

ja wie, es ging doch fast gar nicht bergauf 
schön zusammengeschnibbelt


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. März 2014)

jau papa,,,schöne bilder,,,und bei 3:15 wieder so ein schicker sandkasten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (11. März 2014)

schönes ding.. gibt gut die Stimmung wieder und wie schön der tag war...TB, der sandkasten wäre was für dich gewesen


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. März 2014)

ja ja,,,dass leben,,,,alles kommt zurück....auch der spass im sandkasten zu spielen...


(donnerstag 16 ° ,,,,kündige,,dass wird der hammer )


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. März 2014)

kein wunder das hier nichts los ist,,,sind bestimmt noch alle am pennen,,,nach der tour  von gestern kein wunder....bin  zweimal im kino eingepennt...
heizer...

@enduro pro 
wir sammeln dich um 16:30 am hotel ein...


----------



## enduro pro (12. März 2014)

alles klar...bin dann am Hotel oder komme euch in aatal entgegen


----------



## enduro pro (13. März 2014)

klasse mit den DH-schnitten gestern...schöne runde...hab auf dem nachhauseweg noch eine gruppe getroffen, die waren auch klasse


----------



## imfluss (13. März 2014)

War bei dem Wetter heut auch raus. Herby im Enduromodus getroffen als er aufm Heimweg war und wir angefangen haben. Dann noch die neuen Trails gefahren und schön den Sonnenuntergang genossen. Manmanman war dat schön.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. März 2014)

aua,,,,ooohh,,,aaahhhh,,,,
unglaublich...
der chrisxrossi und ich sind eben in den burger king in bad oeynhausen getorkelt..
sofort rief jemand
""" lassen sie mich durch,,ich bin arzt"""
"""ich sehe schon,,,bootcamp der ketten im deister,,,richtig ???
sofort brachten die leute burger ,,, pommes und cola ...
das war das einzige mitleid das wir heute bekommen haben...

schöner tag mit geilen trails ,,, geilen leuten und bratwurst de luxe...


das war nicht der letzte trip in den deister


----------



## jojo2 (14. März 2014)

ach ich beneide euch
im bootcamp habt ihr mit sicherheit nichts ausgelassen
mode und style gab´s wahrscheinlich als dreingabe
so wie bei diesen jungs
sind das teutorinen?
geil









und hier für die musiker unter euch









*schönes wochenende!*​


----------



## bravebiker (14. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> klasse mit den DH-schnitten gestern...schöne runde...hab auf dem nachhauseweg noch eine gruppe getroffen, die waren auch klasse


 
Jepp, wohl wahr! Wir haben es hier schon sehr schön. Sonnenuntergang und Natur pur


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. März 2014)

@jojo2
jau jojo,,,ohne schön sein geht nichts mehr...die bike-bravos hinterlassen ihre spuren....

@bravebiker
dienstag ist nightride,,,im dunkeln lässt es sich munkeln..bist du dabei ??
ort,,zeit usw. per pn.
wer hat noch bock ?? kurze pn..

ok,,termin ist auf wunsch auf mittwoch verlegt..mittwoch nightride !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (14. März 2014)

Für Sonntag wünsche ich allen enduristen in Belgien viel Spass!!


----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2014)

mittwoch dabei....


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mittwoch dabei....



rock`n roll baby...es werde licht im teuto..nr.5...


----------



## brcrew (14. März 2014)

stimmt!! belgien! ist das dieses wochenende? ..dann gebt mal alles!


----------



## Ketta (15. März 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ...bratwurst de luxe...




  

und Morgenstimmung im Deister...

tb und Lemme, wir waren dem Raketentrail schon so nah, quasi standen wir schon fast vorm Einstieg, geiles Teil! Dafür müssen wir nochmal hin!


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2014)

ihr versteht es zu leben
so ne leckere würstchen - toll

aber sach ma
auf deinem benutzerbildchen 
ist das rachel?


----------



## Ketta (15. März 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aber sach ma
> auf deinem benutzerbildchen
> ist das rachel?



mensch jojo, rachel hat doch keine blaue hose und wär auch nicht so hoch gesprungen wie ich


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> tb und Lemme, wir waren dem Raketentrail schon so nah, quasi standen wir schon fast vorm Einstieg, geiles Teil! Dafür müssen wir nochmal hin!




haben wir  auf dem zettel,,,ra kettentrail und auf dem vendetta über den block ohne auf die fresse zu fliegen...
sagt bescheid wann es los geht..
fällt dir was auf ???das ist doch kein zufall....



jojo2 schrieb:


> ihr versteht es zu leben
> so ne leckere würstchen - toll



das leben ist zu kurz um unleckere würstchen zu essen jojo...

pflücke den tag..
wie die gärtner sagen..


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2014)

brcrew schrieb:


> stimmt!! belgien! ist das dieses wochenende? ..dann gebt mal alles!



wird gemacht...
das alles und noch viel mehr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wird gemacht...
> das alles und noch viel mehr..



nun sind sie wahrscheinlich schon bald unterwegs
hoffentlich ham se für den enduro die bachblüten eingepackt...





Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das leben ist zu kurz um unleckere würstchen zu essen jojo...
> pflücke den tag..
> wie die gärtner sagen..



jo!
stimmt so


siehst du mein benutzerbildchen?
nich so hübsch ne?

hab ich im grand canyon in soner versteckten höhle aufgenommen
ist da vor ein paar hundert auf die wand gemalt worden
hab damals im grand canyon gedacht: ach das is ja hübsch - so archaisch
das nimmse auf - für dein benutzbildchen
mittlerweile weiß ich:
das ist das bild von einem überfahrenen frosch und seinen kaulquappenkindern.
müssen irgendwie aufn kriegspfad geraten sein. tja und dann isses passiert...

und auf dem diesem bild lastet ein fluch (haben die früher so gemacht):
_"wer dies bild berührt, oder fotografiert, wird sich viele monde lang wie ein überfahrener frosch fühlen!"
uaahhh
_
als ich das erfahren hab, war es schon zu spät
und nun ist das so:
wenn ich mich strecke, um den tag zu plücken, schaißt mir ein vogel ins gesicht,
oder der tag fällt mir auf den kopf, oder so was.
nur wenn ich mich ganz stille verhalte und so tu als würd ich mir nichts vornehmen,
dann geht´s
manchmal

aber ich sach dir eins: auch so´n fluch gibt irgendwann mal auf
und dann fahr ich innen deister, da wollt ich schon immer mal hin

passt auf euch und zecken auf
bis dann




da war die welt noch in ordnung
und es gab nich so viele vögel am himmel, die einem den tag vermiesen können


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2014)

oh man jojo,,,dass hört sich nicht so gut an,,,die armen frösche,,,und der fluch von den typen aus der höhle...aber denke daran,,,

"auch heute sind die guten alten zeiten, welchen du schon in ein paar  jahren nachtrauern wirst".
(altes sprichwort der kona-norco indianer )

nimm doch einfach die vogelkacke als ein geschenk des himmels...ist es doch sowieso irgendwie..
wenn nicht mehr biken gehen wirklich die lösung sein sollte,,,,,bist du mit deinem problem besser beraten wie mit der lösung.....

(((wieso malt man überhaupt platt gefahrene frösche an die wand ??)))


----------



## Totoxl (15. März 2014)

Ach Jojo2, wenn ich dein Statement lese bekomme ich Laune passend zum Wetter heute. Es macht mich traurig.  Da ich nicht so gut mit Worten kann danke ich TB, er findet halt immer die passenden.  Ein einzelner Emsländer unter Teutonen,  das halte ich nicht mehr lange durch. Die sind immer so nett zu mir.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2014)

ach toto,,,ist doch nicht so schlimm,,,,oder besser gesagt,,,es gibt schlimmeres wie ein emsländer zu sein..zb. wenn du..fällt mir gerade nicht ein aber das gibt es bestimmt..glaube mir..
ich hoffe das dich meine aufmunternden worte zum durchhalten bewegt haben...
was hast du denn mit dem wetter ??in teutonia ist es windig,,trocken,,mild,,sonnig..gleich geht es noch  zum spielen in den wald..bikerwetter..


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2014)

toto
da hast du recht
der tb findet immer die richtigen worte
jetzt wußte ich nur nicht, ob ich heulen oder lachen sollte
ich hab mich fürs lachen entschieden - nu geht´s mir wieder saugut

lass den kopf nich hängen toto
du bist bald nich mehr allein unter den teutonen
dein fiete steht im teuto ja schon bald an deiner seite






den andern jedenfalls viel spass in belgien!


----------



## Totoxl (15. März 2014)

Gutes Stichwort Jojo2, vor 14 Tagen ist Fiete mit mir im Bocketal gewesen.  Ich bin mit ihm die Strecken vom Teuto Race gefahren.  Ihr könnt froh sein das er damals erst 1 Jahr alt war. Er ärgert sich die ganze Zeit das er auf den Alten warten muss. 
Hier ist es nicht so schön.  Trocken,  ok,  aber grau in grau.  Mein Gemüt braucht Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (15. März 2014)

da isset!


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2014)

gerade angekommen??
ist ja noch gar kein dreck dran
boah
herzlichen glückwunsch!



ist das eine von diesen hypermodernen sattelstützen - zug innen verlegt und so?


----------



## Ketta (15. März 2014)

danke jojo, heute angekommen, war auch schon kurz im wald, ist kein dreck dran, weil im wald alles furztrocken ist und jau, zug für sattelstütze innenverlegt,


----------



## Der Cherusker (15. März 2014)

Da kann man mal sehen was eine Woche Sonnenschein so alles bewirken kann, schwups ist die Pulverbeschichtung trocken!!! Schönes Bike und alles dran wonach sich die Bikewelt die Finger leckt!!! Ich hoffe Du hast diese Fahrmaschine auch verdient, tja Andrea da kann man nur sagen ich bin ein bischen Nei........!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2014)

das bike ist eine klare ansage,,,,glückwunsch ketta,,,,damit hat nicht nur das deisteraner rumpelstilzchen ausgerumpelt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2014)

ok ihr belgerianer,,,ihr hättet uns vielleicht besser die kohle zurück überweisen sollen...jetzt ist es zu spät....uuaahhhh...wir kommen...
aber macht euch keine sorgen,,,die machen wir euch....uuaahhhh


----------



## schlabberkette (16. März 2014)

vielen dank für eure wünsche und grüsse!

auf geht´s nach belgerianien...
attaaaaaackeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (16. März 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> da isset!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 279352


Glückwunsch zum neuen bike!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totoxl (16. März 2014)

Da hat sich das warten gelohnt,  das Bike ist Top. 

Was heute in Belgien passiert,  werde ich wohl morgen in der Bild lesen.


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. März 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Da hat sich das warten gelohnt,  das Bike ist Top.
> 
> Was heute in Belgien passiert,  werde ich wohl morgen in der Bild lesen.


 Und die Überschrift wird lauten"4 Senioren vermißt in Belgien"!!! Morgens in der früh starteten die in die Jahre gekommenen 4 Senioren leicht verkatert auf ihren Mtb´s und werden seit dem Vermißt!!! Zeugen werden gebeten ihre Aussagen für sich zu behalten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (16. März 2014)

Andrea, Neues Bike 
Herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. März 2014)

In der Bild gibts nix zu lesen, wie immer!

Und vier Senioren stimmt ja wohl nicht, wenn dann 3,5 

Und ja, es war super! Sehr nette Mitfahrer, nur der Fahrer war etwas aufmüpfig heute. Wenn der so schnell Auto fahren würde, wie Fahrrad dann käme man auch früher an den doppelten Gyros Teller in Ditsches Stamm Bude.

Allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche und bis die Tage




Jungs, war super mit euch! Ich überlege schon mich für die nächste Schlacht anzumelden...


----------



## schlabberkette (16. März 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Wenn der so schnell Auto fahren würde, wie Fahrrad dann käme man auch früher an den doppelten Gyros Teller in Ditsches Stamm Bude.



der autofahrer ist auf der rückfahrt ähnlich schnell gefahren, wie es ihm im race möglich war
es kam zu zwangspausen ;-)


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2014)

*teutonisches extrablatt*

*die phantastischen teutonen im land der wallonen..sie kamen ,sahen und siegten*

((nur hier,,,sobald die schmerzen nachlassen*))*

*nur schonmal soviel :::
sehr geil war es mit euch...so soll biken meiner meinung nach sein...
der spaß am gemeinsamen erleben mit einer portion gesunden ehrgeiz in der maßeinheit spaß,,nicht   in minuten oder sekunden....

fünf daumen für 4 hooommmoooosss..
*


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2014)

Ohoooo TB, das hast du schön gesagt!

in diesem Sinne: https://plus.google.com/photos/1105...5991486439058558562&oid=110515558750480018606
https://plus.google.com/photos/1105...5991486479606670130&oid=110515558750480018606
https://plus.google.com/photos/1105...5991487482687211410&oid=110515558750480018606
https://plus.google.com/photos/1105...5991487449692264290&oid=110515558750480018606


----------



## rigger (17. März 2014)

Und Ergebnisse?


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2014)

wow!

schöner bewegungseinsatz herr schulte!
was für´n rad hat der der soulrider da unter sich?
schöne klamotten enduro!
und du voll konzentriert tb
astrein!

(wetter scheint ja auch gepasst zu haben)


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2014)

ja genau!
ergebnisse!!
wieviel liter endorphin sind geflossen?!


----------



## diddie40 (17. März 2014)

das hört sich alles gut an, und sieht klasse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2014)

Oh, herzlichen dank lieber Jojo! Ich glaube, da habe ich gerade auf der Innenbahn Platz für einen heranrauschenden Soulrider gemacht 

In der Galerie sind noch ne ganze Menge Fotos, habe ich aber nicht weiter durchgeschaut.


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2014)

kurze frage noch:
wurde auf sicht gefahren?


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2014)

mensch, wir 4 homos auf foto in äktschen...super geil....schulte, da war wieder das thema des tages gestern  der ungeliebte mitfahrer mit dem grinsen im gesicht von hinten 

man war das geil gestern...was für eine landschaft...und berge, beeeeeeerge...ich will nochmal...so ein downhill-enduro macht laune


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2014)

oooohhhhhhh.......

https://plus.google.com/photos/1105...5991497200921985234&oid=110515558750480018606

aber krass, wie viele sich an der Stelle überschlagen haben, wenn man sich die Fotos so ansieht 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1105...5991498521465374674&oid=110515558750480018606


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2014)

ach nee,,,da muß der schulte sich gestern den ganzen tag was von ideallinie vom schlabber anhören und dann solche bilder..

@jojo2 
es wurde auf sicht gefahren,,
rennbericht, so wie ich es erlebt habe, kommt..


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> oooohhhhhhh.......
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1105...5991497200921985234&oid=110515558750480018606
> aber krass, wie viele sich an der Stelle überschlagen haben, wenn man sich die Fotos so ansieht
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1105...5991498521465374674&oid=110515558750480018606




aber richtig überschlagen!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> rennbericht, so wie ich es erlebt habe, kommt..



sehr schön
ich hab mir heute vormittag dafür auch extra frei genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (17. März 2014)

boah leck mich am popo
race, strecken, leute, stimmung, fotos......alles supergeil!!

und auf dem bild nr 299 war ich auch kurz vor überschlag...watt ne fiese stelle dat doch war.....die gabel fast am anschlag 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1105...5991497200921985234&oid=110515558750480018606


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2014)

geile sache das...jojo, es wurde auf sicht gefahren, nur sehen konnte man nix... unter den blättern verbarg sich ein wahres steinfeld und die spitzen und teilweise losen und kindskopf großen dinger haben sich richtiggehend "versteckt"  ich hatte manchmal das gefühl, es würde mir das unterrohr einfach so weghauen


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2014)

*teutonisches tageblatt*
*(expressausgabe)*

noch lange vor dem aufstehen machten sich vier unerschrockene biker auf den weg in die wallonie..
einem außenstehenden wäre  die entspannte stimmung bestimmt sofort aufgefallen,,dass allgegenwärtige abchecken der im auto befindlichen konkurenz wahrscheinlich nicht..
ruckzuck war das land der belgerianer erreicht..
dort wurden einem die regeln des rennens erklärt...auf belgerianisch..egal... regeln befolgt sowieso nur der,,der nicht erster werden will..

bei bestem bikerwetter ging es zur

#stage 1..
eher ein krasser downhill mit steinen,,,absätzen,,rinnen...eben alles was ein guter dh braucht..
ich hole den vordermann ein und das gefühl hier genau richtig zu sein holt mich ein..


#stage 2..
schneller trail mit viel steinen unter dem laub,,,stellenweise sehr rutschig...
egal,,da vorne ist er und ich bin gleich vor ihm,,yeah,,,sturz bei fullspeed..vordermann ist weg..kacke..

#stage 3..
flowige strecke auf der man eigentlich nichts falsch machen kann..der vordermann leider auch nicht..
ok,,,nächste runde ist er dran..

#stage 4..
schneller dh mit viele steinen und kanten...jetzt ist er dran..
der vordermann ist diesmal schnell,,aber noch ist der trail nicht zu ende..durchschlag..kacke..karre lässt sich noch ins ziel fahren ...glück gehabt,,ich ein bißchen und der freak vor mir ganz viel..
schlauch tauschen..

#stage 5..
schneller trail mit allem was spaß macht...dem vordermann leider auch..
kurz vor ende des rennens nichts mehr riskieren....

#stage 6
super trail mit schmalen rinnen und im unteren teil ein steiniger dh...da vorne ist der typ..
du gehörst mir..alles riskieren..ich komme..noch 80m und er ist geschichte ...peeeeng..reifen geplatzt...
bike auf die schulter und die letzten 500m rennen...ziel....der typ ist schon weg..sein glück...



es wurde auf sicht gefahren...zeitabstand 30 sec.
gegen dieses rennen ist das rennen in willingen wie die rollstuhlrampe am st.elisabeth krankenhaus..


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> geile sache das...jojo, es wurde auf sicht gefahren, nur sehen konnte man nix... unter den blättern verbarg sich ein wahres steinfeld und die spitzen und teilweise losen und kindskopf großen dinger haben sich richtiggehend "versteckt"  ich hatte manchmal das gefühl, es würde mir das unterrohr einfach so weghauen



jo
das mit den blättern,
hab mir die bilder aus der kurve angeguckt
kein wunder, dass auch da einzelne fahrer rumlagen

hach wat schön, wenn man sich das alles vom "schreibt"tisch aus angegucken kann
und sich nich selber in die hose macht...


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> *teutonisches tageblatt*
> *(expressausgabe)*
> gegen dieses rennen ist das rennen in willingen wie die rollstuhlrampe am st.elisabeth krankenhaus..



ach tb
dafür haben sich das warten und der freie vormittag gelohnt
danke
euch!


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2014)

tb's bericht ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen..sehr gut gemacht..TB, 06.04 ardennenschlacht teil 2??? es sind noch plätze frei...


----------



## scott-bussi (17. März 2014)

Glückwunsch und fettesten Respekt für den 3. Platz bei den alten Herren!!!!!
Schlabber has done it!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2014)

schlabber, jetzt mußt du am 06.04. dabei sein, willst doch deinen pokal abholen, oder??? und den gewonnenen lenker


----------



## schlabberkette (17. März 2014)

tsts
sachen gibt´s.....


----------



## schlabberkette (17. März 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und fettesten Respekt für den 3. Platz bei den alten Herren!!!!!
> Schlabber has done it!!!!!



DANKESCHÖN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (17. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schlabber, jetzt mußt du am 06.04. dabei sein, willst doch deinen pokal abholen, oder??? und den gewonnenen lenker



wo habt ihr denn alle diese infos her?......pokal....lenker.....!?!?
egal...geilomat!
der 06.04. wäre nun tatsächlich eine option.....

äääh @enduro pro 
...du meinst den 30.03 in rendeux, oder?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2014)

Yeah! Sauber Andre!!!!

Stell dir mal vor, der Petrick Brückner hätte mir nich pro aufgehaltenen Coesfelder einen Zehner zugesteckt, dann wärest du vermutlich noch schneller gewesen 

Ne, Halbspaß bei Seite: Fetten Respekt dafür, Alter Superhom......

Und TB und Enduro: Genau die richtigen Worte gefunden! 

PS: Habt ihr auch noch so ne Zwiebel-Tzatziki Fahne?


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2014)

schulte, warst du beim griechen  ohhhh ja, heut morgen war es gaaaaanz schlimm..geht jetzt schon wieder 

rendeux steht im rennkalender mit 06.04. lt. webside ES1

das wäre wieder nen schönes WE für 4 unerschrockene


----------



## Zico (17. März 2014)

Schöner Rennbericht! Klingt ja fantastisch!
Glückwunsch an alle überlebenden, ich bin Stolz auf unsere Vertreter für Belgien!!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2014)

hab mich mal registriert..

zico...vertreter??? eroberer


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hab mich mal registriert..


hmmmmmm.....

Ich denke mal drüber nach ob es zeitlich passt


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2014)

machen


----------



## brcrew (17. März 2014)

...Blut geleckt der Enduro hat!


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2014)

wenn du die trails gesehen hättest, du würdest auch gleich wieder los müssen...wenn das nicht so weit wäre, man könnte jedes wochenende dort was neues entdecken...die ardennen sind groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (17. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> rendeux steht im rennkalender mit 06.04. lt. webside ES1


ohh, tatsächlich......mmhhh, hab ich wohl falsch im kalender eingetragen
für den 06.04 stehe ich allerdings auf der warteliste für dabo (bluegrass)....
mal abwarten...


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2014)

mensch schlabber
glückwunsch
(aber das kommt ja auch nich vom nix tun,
hast dir ja viel spass in den letzten monaten beim radfahren gegönnt)
saugut gemacht

fahr ma im april nach rendezvous und hol dir deine lorbeeren


----------



## schlabberkette (17. März 2014)

danke jojo!!

aber ohne tb, enduro und schulte wär das nicht so gut gelaufen
denn nur wenn man ab morgens 4 uhr bis abends zusammen spass hat und sich wohl fühlt,
dann hat man einfach nur richtig bock auf racing und es läuft fast von alleine!

und ja
ich würde gern ein weiteres rendezvous mit den jungs in rendeux haben und die dann alten lorbeeren abholen
aber ich freue mich schon so lange auf die fantastischen vogesentrails in dabo
vor allem seit ketta und ich ein paar der letztjährigen stages im urlaub abgefahren sind
und beiße mir dermaßen in den allerwertesten, weil ich die rechtzeitige einschreibung verpennt habe...
jetzt muss ich vermutlich noch 14 tage warten und hoffen, dass ich von der warte- in die starterliste rutsche..

kehr watt war datt ein feiner tach gestern!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2014)

yeah,,,der enduroadrenalinus geht um,,,ein virus der ansteckend ist,,, ob der heilbar ist ??? ich hoffe nicht...
habe mir eben von dem gestrigen preisgeld  ein neues enduro-mopped bestellt,,
dass will artgerecht bewegt werden..


----------



## scott-bussi (17. März 2014)

Uiiuiui!
Was ist es denn geworden??

So langsam komme och auch ins grübeln. Bei Enduro one gibts ja nur 2 Rennen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2014)

was es geworden ist ??? ein _nicht strahlendes_ 27,5er ,,die bike-industrie hat mich genau dort wo sie mich haben wollte..wie machen die das ??.kacke..

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Nukeproof/Mega-AM-275-Pro,13237


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2014)

Sauber Thomas! Find ich gut das Teil!! Und: Ich lach mich kaputt!


----------



## schlabberkette (17. März 2014)

tb, gibt es ein finale vor finale?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2014)

wahrscheinlich ja,,ansonsten schicken die das ding direkt nach bella italia...


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. März 2014)

Woah, Schlabber... dritter Platz? Das ist ja so gut wie Scotti beim Kettenrace! Fetten Respekt! Klingt ja nach ner dicken Portion Spaß was ihr da gezaubert habt!


----------



## diddie40 (17. März 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> was es geworden ist ??? ein _nicht strahlendes_ 27,5er ,,die bike-industrie hat mich genau dort wo sie mich haben wollte..wie machen die das ??.kacke..
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Nukeproof/Mega-AM-275-Pro,13237


----------



## scott-bussi (18. März 2014)

NUKEPROOF!
Yeah, damit ist Dir der 3. Platz sicher!!
Oh Schlabber dann mußt du dich noch mehr anstrengen um auf den 2. zu kommen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2014)

ääähh,,,scotti,,,,ich habe die karre nicht gekauft um 2. oder 3. zu werden....
lorbeerkranz oder halsmanschette....


----------



## scott-bussi (18. März 2014)

Genau!
Pokal oder Spital!
Das Nukeproof ist bereit!
Besorg dir noch ein paar Vollgummireifen gegen plötzlichen Luftverlust und die Sache ist geritzt.


----------



## enduro pro (18. März 2014)

schönes ding TB...sieg oder Niederlage hängt aber immer noch von Fahrer ab  du weißt schon, das ding mit den Dh-cochones und so...

nächste ardennenschlacht... http://www.enduro-mtb.be/race-b-2014


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2014)

nee nee,,,enduro,,,les dir das in der bike-bravo mal richtig durch...mit dem mopped kann jeder alles..
von dicke eier und plattfuss und so stand da nichts....das war nur bei dem 2013er ein problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (18. März 2014)

ach so....das Problem haben sie für 2014 also in den griff bekommen...schön...dann auf nach Belgien...da hast dunoch ein paar Plattfüße liegen lassen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. März 2014)

guckt mal Jungens:


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2014)

hmm
die bilder, die ich mir selber im kopf gemacht hatte,
waren spannender
(und da war nich so komische musike dabei)


und die stürze in der rinne sahen wirklich heftig aus
sind dabei alle gesund geblieben?


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2014)

die strecken sind auch nicht komplett drauf jojo,,bei 2:10 hätte zb. eine 3m platte kommen müssen,,,deine bilder sind die richtigen...


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,,deine bilder sind die richtigen...



da bin ich ja froh!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2014)

tatsächlich,,der enduro,,,sauber gefahren,,,,,fast so hart am gas wie sonntag...


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2014)

tb ich hab das video wieder rausgenommen,
weil ...
bin ja eher der zurückhaltende, bescheidene
aber hast recht: hart am gas
also denn: seht euch wieder bei den belgiedingens!


----------



## schlabberkette (18. März 2014)

sieht in dem video so aus als hätte der typ die schwierigen und geilen stellen rausgeschnitten
vermutlich weil er schieben musste... so vorsichtig und wackelig wie er da unterwegs ist


----------



## enduro pro (18. März 2014)

die kante mit der betonplatte fehl auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2014)

ich weiß wie die belgierianer fahren
und ich kann mir denken, was die für strecken haben






und die kumpel von den belgen fahren auch so





alle








oh mann ich möchte auch mal so ein video machen
ich müsste mal mit euch nach belgien fahren und euch da aufnehmen
dann würde ich nur unverwackelte aufnahmen machen und genau son video daraus basteln
so wie dies hier, kennt jeder,
aber es is so gut





tb wenn du wirklich ein neues rad hast:
herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. März 2014)

Ach Jojo, das letzte ist echt der Knaller! Ich muss dringend an meiner kurventechnik feilen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2014)

jau jojo,,die karre wurde heute morgen in britanien verladen und ist auf dem weg nach teutonien..
soll am freitag hier ankommen...dann noch umbauen von rechts auf linkslenker und fertig..


----------



## Zico (19. März 2014)

Der Hackelberg Trail 2!
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/03/18/hacklberg-trail-2-erweiterung-saalbach-hinterglemm/
Ohhhhhh, da müssen wir hin!!!


----------



## Zico (19. März 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau jojo,,die karre wurde heute morgen in britanien verladen und ist auf dem weg nach teutonien..
> soll am freitag hier ankommen...dann noch umbauen von rechts auf linkslenker und fertig..


Aufpassen - die Bremsen sind bei den Inselaffen immer falschherum montiert!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. März 2014)

Zico schrieb:


> Der Hackelberg Trail 2!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/03/18/hacklberg-trail-2-erweiterung-saalbach-hinterglemm/
> Ohhhhhh, da müssen wir hin!!!



wir haben noch einen platz frei,,,vom 28.06-05.07...
in der woche ist " bike and beats" ,,der lift richtung bergstadl und hacklberg läuft und das aller beste,,,,,der fb hat in der woche geburtstag und er bezahlt für die ganze woche das bier..yeeehhaa..
wie gesagt,,einen platz hätten wir noch für dich...
man sollte dieses jahr noch nutzen,,mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit wird es ab 2015 keine jokercard mehr geben...dann kann man immer noch dort biken wo der shuttle extra kostet..


buche jetzt bei fb-traumreisen,,ihr partner wenn es um bike,,beats,,bier und booboos geht..

www.fbtraumreisen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. März 2014)

Nachschlag für die Helden http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page1/
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.651017768277945.1073741858.259747557404970&type=1


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. März 2014)

the hall of fame...

gut das ich im ganzen rennen den bauch eingezogen hatte...besonders als es über die bifröst ging....dort fährt man ja nun mal nicht jeden tag..und das blitzlichtgewitter hatte ein bißchen was von der b65 richtung bielefeld...


----------



## enduro pro (19. März 2014)

TB du lügst...Bielefeld gibt es gar nicht


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. März 2014)

jau,,,ich meinte auch gütersloh,,b 65 richtung gütersloh...

ach käh watn feinen nightride heute..sollten wir fest in das wochenprogramm einpflegen...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. März 2014)

wer is denn am samstag im Wald????


----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2014)

häi christoph
ich hatte gerade frühstückspause
und dich und deine kumpel gesehen
das hat spass gemacht


----------



## Ketta (20. März 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> was es geworden ist ??? ein _nicht strahlendes_ 27,5er ,,die bike-industrie hat mich genau dort wo sie mich haben wollte..wie machen die das ??.kacke..
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Nukeproof/Mega-AM-275-Pro,13237



und, ist es schon da??????


----------



## rigger (20. März 2014)

So mich hat es jetzt auch mal wieder in den Wald verschlagen....

...nach 4 Monaten das erste mal wieder..... 

Aber geiles Wetter!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> und, ist es schon da??????



nö,,,wenn alles klappt  morgen...sollte es morgen wirklich ankommen packe ich es gar nicht aus sondern nehme es im karton  mit nach italien..ausgepackt wird es dann am strand unter einer palme mit blick auf die berge und einem eimer sangria als taufbecken..wenn der fb dazu ein leises sole mio summen würde könnte ich mir keinen schöneren ort dafür vorstellen..


----------



## Totoxl (20. März 2014)

Wann geht es denn nach Bella Italia? Finale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2014)

morgen abend geht es los....5 people...3-4 mal shutteln,,3 mal touren fahren..


----------



## Totoxl (20. März 2014)

Oh, sehr schön, dann mal viel Spaß. Schneit es dort? Du willst mir doch wohl nicht unter die Nase reiben es es dort schon Sommer ist.


----------



## rigger (20. März 2014)

Viel Spass in finale!!


----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2014)

oh tb
du hast das rad wirklich noch nicht?
ich war davon ausgegangen, dass du dem entgegengeschwommen bist,
damit du es schon gestern fahren konntest - aber egal.
euch dann viel spass im land des ewigen lächelns

herr schulte!
wenn ihr samstag tatsächlich nach warstein fahrt,
schmeißt mich nele auf dem weg nach willingen in warstein raus
erstes mal wieder aufm rad sitzen, probier ich gerne und vielleicht sogar lieber im flachland bei den warsteinerianern.
aber wenn ihr nicht nach warstein fahrt, nimmt sie ich mich mich halt mit nach willingen - auch gut.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2014)

@Totoxl
da ist auch noch kein sommer,,habe da eben angerufen,,,die haben da auch noch märz hat sie gesagt,,bis nächsten monat ,,,genau so wie hier,,ok,,25° und strahlenden sonnenschein,,,aber das ist bei denen immer noch märz,,,,die spinnen die italiener..

@jojo2
wenn das bike morgen nicht kommt braucht das land des ewigen lächelns einen neuen namen..dann lacht da keiner mehr...
und die bei nukeproof sind auch doof,,,,die sagten mir das könnte noch einen tag dauern,, die karre käme schließlich per schiff über den kanal..
als ich wissen wollte ob über den mittelland oder dortmund-emskanal haben die aufgelegt...
ist also nix mit entgegen schwimmen und so..


sayonara


----------



## jojo2 (21. März 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die sagten mir das könnte noch einen tag dauern,, die karre käme schließlich per schiff über den kanal..
> sayonara



oh shit mimm schiff
kagge!

ich bestell häufig musik-cds in england
ich mach das immer so: am anfang einer jeden woche
bestell ich cds. die kommen dann irgendwann - sehr spät jedenfalls.
aber das merk ich gar nich. denn ich fuchs ich, ich hab ja vorher schon welche bestellt
und freu mich dann immer, dass die musik schon wieder so früh da is. gestern bestellt, heute schon da - toll!
aus england! mitmm schiff!

na ja kannse ja beim nächsten mal so machen wie ich.
man muss sie zu nehmen wissen - die männer und frauen aus dem land des untergehenden sterns.

aber so wie ich euch kenne, werdet ihr trotzdem euern spass haben
viel spass dabei

denk einfach an mich mich
und lach dich schlapp
denn ich bin in warstein, oder willingen und inner turnhalle
oh kagge

god fornøyelse!


----------



## schlabberkette (21. März 2014)

tb
du brauchst ja eigentlich kein inselbike für fiiiinaaaaaale
das ding ist für englische wetterverhältnisse gebaut
dein lehmhüttenrad wird sich bei den italieneranern viel wohler fühlen
so wie bei den belgerianern
hier nochmal als erinnerung







jojo
du fährst am wochenende rad?
das sind sehr sehr gute nachrichten!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2014)

oh man,,,schlabber,,,danke ,, du hast natürlich recht,,der kleine häuptling und ich ,,was haben wir schon alles erlebt...und nun soll er einem proll namens mega platz machen..der mohr hat seine schuldigkeit getan  der mohr kann gehen......nein....wer sich mega nennen muss der kann nichts auf der pfanne haben..
sorry kalula,,die bravos haben mir die augen getrübt..lass uns unseren kriegstanz auch bei den italiarenern tanzen..

der kleine häuptling kommt mit in das land des ewigen hächelns ,,fertig..
der englische proll fühlt sich hier bei regen und 8° sowieso viel wohler..


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2014)

@schlabberkette 
für das geile video bekommst du ,, wie schon versprochen,,beim nächsten ritt ein wicküler von  mir..
man hatten wir einen riesen spaß...ein bike,,ein berg,,,ein ziel...mehr war nicht nötig dafür..
das ist echter luxus...

@jojo2
besten dank für den tip..klingt total logisch,,,ärger mich gerade das ich nicht von selber drauf gekommen bin..

farvel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (21. März 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jojo
> du fährst am wochenende rad?
> das sind sehr sehr gute nachrichten!!!!!!!



da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher
ich hab ziemlichen bammel
aber meine neue therapeutin hat gesacht...
ach is ja jetzt auch egal

eigentlich wollte ich auch nur auf nele aufpassen


tb
du hast deinen kleinen häuptling
zu einem großen krieger herangezogen
der ist jetzt erwachsen
und daher
wird euch furchtlosen männern die zeit in finale große freude bereiten
danach wird nichts mehr sein wie vorher


is doch auch irgendwie schön oda?





war die post jetzt schon da?


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2014)

ach käh,,,*danach wird nichts mehr sein wie vorher*,,
aber du kannst den regenbogen nicht haben,,,
wenn es nicht irgendwo regnet.

und sowat in schät vone mauntenbeiker..wat fein..


ps.
der postmann hat noch nicht zweimal geklingelt...


----------



## scott-bussi (21. März 2014)

Hoffi du kannst das Mega gerne an mich umleiten lassen. Ich nehme es für dich in Empfang!!
Ich kenne mich mit Mega´s aus. Ich würde es auch schon mal einreiten, dein neues kleines Pony.

Wenn es gut ist, könnte es passieren, daß ich dir dann später ein 2012er für ein 2014er vormachen würde

Viel Spaß in Finale!


----------



## scott-bussi (21. März 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> tb
> du brauchst ja eigentlich kein inselbike für fiiiinaaaaaale
> das ding ist für englische wetterverhältnisse gebaut
> dein lehmhüttenrad wird sich bei den italieneranern viel wohler fühlen
> ...




Schönes Filmchen Schlabber


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. März 2014)

Thomas, nimmt den Mohr mit! Der wird dir dort mehr taugen als der Megablender.

Im übrigen ganz viel Spaß!Kommt heile wieder und grüßt mir die weltbeste Eisdiele in Finalborgo!!

@jojo2 wegen morgen...: Ich weiss noch nicht was wir vorhaben. Ich glaube aber, dass wir nicht irgendwohin fahren. Ich habe Halsschmerzen und es war irgendwie ne ziemlich stressige Woche. Im Moment kann ich mich noch nicht aufraffen ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## jojo2 (21. März 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Im Moment kann ich mich noch nicht aufraffen ehrlich gesagt.



höre auf dein vorbewußtes
und seht zu, dass ihr ein dach über dem kopf behaltet

uns allen ein schönes wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. März 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Thomas, nimmt den Mohr mit! Der wird dir dort mehr taugen als der Megablender.
> 
> Im übrigen ganz viel Spaß!Kommt heile wieder und grüßt mir die weltbeste Eisdiele in Finalborgo!!
> 
> @jojo2 wegen morgen...: Ich weiss noch nicht was wir vorhaben. Ich glaube aber, dass wir nicht irgendwohin fahren. Ich habe Halsschmerzen und es war irgendwie ne ziemlich stressige Woche. Im Moment kann ich mich noch nicht aufraffen ehrlich gesagt.




Eyyyyy Schulte, was heißt hier Megablender????

Bestes Bike ever!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. März 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> höre auf dein vorbewußtes
> und seht zu, dass ihr ein dach über dem kopf behaltet
> 
> uns allen ein schönes wochenende



Danke dir, wünsche ich uns allen auch! Ich melde mich, wie wir uns entscheiden.

Was mich aber sehr freut ist: Du nutzt ein Fahrrad, das ist eine gute Nachricht.




scott-bussi schrieb:


> Eyyyyy Schulte, was heißt hier Megablender????
> 
> Bestes Bike ever!


Bei dir ist das natürlich was anderes. So als Dittplatzierter..., du weiss halt was gut ist


----------



## scott-bussi (21. März 2014)




----------



## brcrew (21. März 2014)

viel spass in finale!


----------



## ricobra50 (21. März 2014)

Andre ,Sehr geil gemacht, super Video


----------



## ricobra50 (21. März 2014)

Ich wünsche auch, viel spass in Finale


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2014)

hey ihr krieger...

wer ist nu mit dabei, ardennenschlacht teil 2??? 06.04. ist Stichtag...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. März 2014)

Ja ich scheinbar


----------



## scott-bussi (21. März 2014)




----------



## schlabberkette (21. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey ihr krieger...
> 
> wer ist nu mit dabei, ardennenschlacht teil 2??? 06.04. ist Stichtag...



ich weiß es vermutlich erst in ca. 10 tagen (nächste woche sonntag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (22. März 2014)

Hallo heute 12:00 am parkplatz dörenthe


----------



## imfluss (22. März 2014)

Hallo morgen 14 Uhr Piesberg


----------



## schlabberkette (22. März 2014)

hallo morgen 11:00 uhr dörenberg


----------



## scott-bussi (22. März 2014)

mitten in der Nacht!!!???


----------



## schlabberkette (22. März 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> mitten in der Nacht!!!???



ach stimmt ja, hatte ich vergessen
um diese uhrzeit kommt ja immer erst dein essen auf rädern
danach erst noch schön auf die bettpfanne und anschließend katheder-entleerung.....
das dauert halt...sorry scotty...hatte ich vergessen


----------



## scott-bussi (22. März 2014)

Essen auf Rädern ist dann schon weg. Aber die schwestern kommen dann für die anderen Behandlungen


----------



## ricobra50 (22. März 2014)

Morgen 11Uhr Dörenberg BadIburg bin ich dabei
* *


----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Danke dir, wünsche ich uns allen auch! Ich melde mich, wie wir uns entscheiden.
> 
> Was mich aber sehr freut ist: Du nutzt ein Fahrrad, das ist eine gute Nachricht.




das war heute ein toller tag für radfahrer in willingen!!
sonnenschein, etwas wind und die strecken mit der genau richtigen standfeuchte
und ein haufen netter radfahrer
passte alles!

ich wollte zwischendurch filmen,
hätten richtig klasse aufnahmen werden können
hätten...

mein ef50mm ließ sich aber nicht mehr von der kamera lösen
und af und mf funktionierten nicht mehr, hörte sich dann als hätte sich
das objektiv innerlich in seine bestandteile aufgelöst
(hab später gehört, dass man dem billigen plastikinneren auch nicht vertrauen darf)

konnte das objektiv nicht wechseln und also keine aufnahmen machen.
tja pech gehabt. mal schauen, was da für kosten auf mich zukommen
vielleicht lieber direkt die 70d...


ich hatte meine beiden räder mit, bin ein bißchen pumptrack und dann 10 mal die 4x runter
dann auf die freeride
oh kagge, was hab ich mich da schlecht gefühlt. es ging gar nix.

also: entweder ich hol mir´n trekkingrad,
oder ich muss mich echt anstrengen, wieder etwas fahrrad fahren zu lernen
bin total gefrustet und wache morgen wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder mit fieber auf
ich hab so die nase voll

ich glaub ich hol mir mal eben ´n taschentuch



vielleicht hilft das.
ich bräuchte jetzt einen jammerlappen


also bis dann mal
(kennst du den roboter aus per anhalter durch die galaxis?
der bin ich)
(immer noch besser als eine plattgefahrene froschfamilie - fällt mir dabei gerade auf,
der kann wenigstens noch türen öffnen)


bis denn!


----------



## diddie40 (22. März 2014)

du brauchst keinen jammerlappen, dass was du schreibst klingt nach einem jammerlappen. Freue dich, dass du wieder biken warst.
so jetzt gehts auf die Bühne. Waabe in Berlin. Freu mich schon darauf, wieder mit euch zu biken. Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. März 2014)

@jojo2 wie ein Fussballer mal sagte: Wenn du Scheiße am Fuss hast, dann hast du Scheiße am Fuss. Ich habe das Gefühl, der Spruch könnte derzeit auch von dir sein.

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!

Wir sollten uns mal wieder sehen. Schöne Grüße,

Karsten und Saskia


----------



## schlabberkette (22. März 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> oder ich muss mich echt anstrengen, wieder etwas fahrrad fahren zu lernen
> bin total gefrustet und wache morgen wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder mit fieber auf
> ich hab so die nase voll


du hast das fahrrad fahren mit sicherheit nicht verlernt jojo
nur die verdammte zecke ist schuld und macht deinen körper fertig!
lass dich bitte von der miesen zecke jetzt nicht auch noch psychisch fertig machen...kämpfe weiter dagegen an!

wir wollen doch endlich wieder mit dir biken....
so wie hier:


----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2014)

hach
ihr seid meinem aufruf gefolgt
danke!

(aber wofür hat man se schließlich - seine echten radfahrkumpel?!)
der tritt in den arsch ist angrkommen
dabei ist mir allerdings mein gebiß hinter den schreibtisch gefallen

hervorgeholt, wieder eingesetzt 
und siehe da
es passt alles grad viel besser

danke danke!


diddie viel spass!


----------



## schlabberkette (22. März 2014)

jojo
das sollte aufmunterung sein, kein arschtritt
den arschtritt kriegt die olle zecke wenn ich se mal zu fassen bekomme
aber vielleicht solltest du erstmal deine ansprüche an deine gewohnt hohen bikeskills zurückschrauben
vielleicht solltest du erstmal mit ner lockeren rechtskurve anfangen...nur so für den spass, für ein lächeln im gesicht
ich hätte da was für dich, aber das weißt du ja....
komm vorbei wenne lust lust auf sowas hast
wir können übrigens auch links herum....






geht auch ohne zähne....


----------



## jojo2 (23. März 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> aufmunterung



jo. hat auch genauso gewirkt
(aber du hast ja keine ahnung, was wattebäuschen im ersten moment bei mir anrichten)

meine ansprüche zu hoch...
hmm
das mag sein

aber das lag nich daran, dass meine mitfahrer im manual die teerstraße runter und
unten dann auf dem vorderrad gebremst haben,
dass die den milkadrop fast bis unten durchgesprungen sind und pia
die anschließende kurve wie mit dem zirkel gezogen genommen hat oder oder oder
das alles konnte ich mir gut angegucken

hmmm
eigentlich aber du hast recht: das will ich auch - kagge


echt? du lädst mich zu dieser rechtskurve ein??
boah danke!
aber ich würd die tatsächlich besser erst als linkskurve nehmen


fürn dörenberg habt ihr euch einen guten tag ausgesucht
euch viel sonnenschein und spass!
so wie allen andern auch



hier riechts komisch
ich glaub, ich hab da irgendwas am schuh
ich muss mal eben meditieren gehen


auch einen gruß an die itakas


----------



## Totoxl (23. März 2014)

@jojo2
Ich habe deine Krankenakte nicht vorgelegt bekommen. Was war denn bei dir genau los?  Und denke daran,  wenn man laufen will,  fängt man erst mal mit dem gehen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. März 2014)

toto bist du nicht im wald?

ich hab meine krankenakte vorliegen
aber so viele lügen auf einmal über mich,
das zeig ich nich!
psychiater sind echt das letzte!

eine kurve kann ich aber zeigen 

jojos kurve.jpg

aber das leben is ja sowieso irgendwie
schönen tach auch dir noch


----------



## Totoxl (23. März 2014)

Ich komme gleich an deiner Haustür vorbei. Aber vorher darf ich noch mit meiner Nichte, Neffe und Sohn zum Western Joe.
http://luens.de/western-joe/index.php
Was gibt es bei schönen Wetter schöneres???


----------



## enduro pro (23. März 2014)

hier noch was für die Belgier unter uns


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hier noch was für die Belgier unter uns


Ist das da wo wir zu Stage 1 hochgekurbelt sind?


----------



## enduro pro (23. März 2014)

ne karsten, vielsalm ist ein ort in der nähe von rendeux...also dort wo die 2. schlacht stattfindet... kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. März 2014)

asoooo, sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## rigger (24. März 2014)

Haben sich die Finale Reisenden schon mal bei jemandem gemeldet? Im Moment ist das da unten eicne ziemlich feuchte angelegenheit glaub ich, zumindest konnte man auf Eurosport gestern viel Regen sehen als die Rennradler durch Ligurien gefahren sind und heute gabs oben Schnee....


----------



## diddie40 (24. März 2014)

die können sich auf Grund der Wetterlage nicht melden. Sind wohl eingeschneit, Stromausfall und alles, was dazu gehört


----------



## rigger (25. März 2014)

Toto ich hab dich heut in Lingen gesehen als du mit Fiete und Nem Kumpel an der Ampel los gefahren bist, ich saß in der langen weissen rostlaube und hab gehupt....


----------



## Totoxl (25. März 2014)

Das Hupen habe ich noch gehört, konnte es aber nicht zuordnen. Musste gerade herzhaft lachen, mein Kumpel ist meine Frau 
Obwohl das nicht so leicht zu sehen ist. Schwarze Haare, Helm und Jacke, aber an den pinken Schuhen hättest du es sehen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (25. März 2014)

ich musste ja auch noch auf den verkehr achten!! dann mal nette grüße an deine frau...


----------



## Totoxl (25. März 2014)

Schon erledigt, schöne Grüße zurück. Apropos Grüße, was geht denn bei unseren Wahl Italienern?


----------



## rigger (25. März 2014)

WER IST AM WE EIGENTLICH IN WILLINGEN UNTERWEGS?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2014)

buona sera aus finale,,,,nicht endende trails und unendliche nächte verpasst ihr gerade..optimales bikerwetter ..


----------



## rigger (25. März 2014)

wer ist eigentlich mit Teuto? Guido, Chris und noch einer?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2014)




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2014)

bilder von der nato - base..


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2014)

das neue bike vom fb hat nichts gebracht..fährt immer noch wie eine pussy...


----------



## schlabberkette (25. März 2014)

näääää wat scheeeeee mit dem schnääääääää !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. März 2014)

Saugut! Viel Spass euch noch und bestellt mal Grüße an die anderen. Sehe ich da den Mohr?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2014)

jau,,,ab 1000m schnee,,,soll morgen aber getaut sein...grüsse zurück...welchen mohr???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. März 2014)

Dein Radl, haste das nicht letztens so genannt?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2014)

jau,,,hier noch bild auf dem man es besser erkennen kann...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. März 2014)

Das war kurz nach dem Frühstück nehme ich an?


----------



## schlabberkette (25. März 2014)

jau....da isser...der kleine häuptling!!
schön..
aber ich glaub ihr habt keinen kaffee mehr.....sonst fällt mir an dem bild nix besonders auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (26. März 2014)

Zur Info.
Am Samstag 29.03.2014 wird es im Teuto westlich der B219 bis zum Nassen Dreieck
etwas voller. Dort sind dann zwischen 14:00 und 17:00 ca. 1000 Läufer unterwegs...

Link zur Laufstrecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=esnlaopjlhtknajp


----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2014)

Darum war ich Heute schon 3 Stunden


----------



## enduro pro (26. März 2014)

genau so hab ich es auch gemacht...schön alle singletrails nacheinander abgehakt


----------



## Papa-Joe (26. März 2014)

Morgen Abend gibts wieder nen feinen Nightride. Zeit und Ort per PN.


----------



## enduro pro (26. März 2014)

na dann schick mal rüber die PN


----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2014)

teuto an Italien, teuto an Italien....wie ist die lage?????? man hört ja nix...eingeschneit???


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. März 2014)




----------



## Teuto Biker (27. März 2014)

start und landung...oben winter,,,unten sommer...heute gab es lemme-tours vom feinsten...der fb ist 200m abgestürzt..die leute im tal wollten ihn aber auch nicht haben..haben ihn wieder zurück gebracht..das bike natürlich auch..morgen sonne und bike-shuttle..gleich kommen noch ein paar ,,,oh es klingelt..


----------



## enduro pro (27. März 2014)

hey TB..es gibt euch noch...schön...bin auf mehr bilder und ausführliche berichte gespannt...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. März 2014)

Jau Jungens, viel Spass noch in bella Italia!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. März 2014)

und bringt den FB wieder mit


----------



## Dämon__ (28. März 2014)

Igitt Sonne und Schnee, dann lieber...ach bin doch ein bisschen neidisch


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2014)




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2014)

kannst du auch dämon..


----------



## schlabberkette (29. März 2014)

dämon
du musst nur´n dickes rad mit in den süden nehmen, einen fullface an den lenker hängen oder auch mal auf den kopf setzen, dich oben auf dem berg oder unten am strand in voller bikebravoklamottenpracht ablichten lassen, am besten noch zusammen mit irgendwelchen mongos die so tun als wärt ihr bikebuddys die viel bier und andere bewusstseinsverändernde getränke zu sich nehmen und schon bekommt man den eindruck vermittelt als wärst du ein total krasser biker der die finale trails aus dem effeff kennt und du der oberchecker wärst......
und am ende kratzt du noch mit deiner auf dem tiefschwarzen trail durchgebrochenen kettenstrebe das jahr 2014 in den sand, damit der oberkrasse erlebte scheiß der vergangenen tage noch einen sentimentalen -wir sind kumpels und haben uns alle lieb und alles war so easy- touch bekommt....







verdammt....das hört sich gar nicht mal so schlecht an... 

viel spass noch da unten


----------



## enduro pro (29. März 2014)

schlabber bringt es wie immer genau auf den punkt  

kann mich nur anschließen, viel spaß euch noch...und heile bleiben...


----------



## rigger (30. März 2014)

So auf nach Willingen!! :.D


----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2014)

käää watt war dat schön...alles richtig gemacht, wetter, trails, leute, Unterkunft...super Wochenende..danke an die veranstalter und mitfahrer...


----------



## Ketta (30. März 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> käää watt war dat schön...alles richtig gemacht, wetter, trails, leute, Unterkunft...super Wochenende..danke an die veranstalter und mitfahrer...



jau, kann mich nur anschließen, super Wochenende !!


----------



## schlabberkette (30. März 2014)

jawoll
trotz spektakulärer baumrempler und einiger kopfnüsse am abend ist alles heil geblieben
schön den deister gerockt, top wochenende


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2014)

ach wat schön hier,,,,eine oase der ruhe  im dschungel der hektischen mtb-welt...
jeder hat nicht nur sich,,sondern auch den anderen lieb...wat schön...

finale 2014 ist geschichte...aber eine mit mindestens 1000 seiten ...
auch wir hatten uns alle lieb...den rest erzähle ich auf wunsch beim nächsten ritt....

god save the queen,,,dass neue mopped ist angekommen....morgen abend ist stappellauf....


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2014)

ach imfluss,,du bist doch gerade in finale,,wenn du noch zwei absolute geheimtips  brauchst,,,sende codewort *mama leone* und codewort *super enduro *per pn...
das eine ist ein kulinarisches highlight,,,dass andere ein trailtechnisches schmankerl...steht beides in keinem reiseführer....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. März 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jawoll
> trotz spektakulärer baumrempler und einiger kopfnüsse am abend ist alles heil geblieben
> schön den deister gerockt, top wochenende


KLingt interessant! Erzähl mal 

Wir waren heute mal wieder hier:









Euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche! Und @Ketta , steht dir gut der neue Begleiter! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (30. März 2014)

kohlensiepen....yeahhhhh 
sehen sehr gut aus eure flugeinlagen, wow!
und glückwunsch zum geknackten start-double schulte, hammergeil 

die neuen lines zum spartakus sind doch krank, oder?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. März 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> kohlensiepen....yeahhhhh
> sehen sehr gut aus eure flugeinlagen, wow!
> und glückwunsch zum geknackten start-double schulte, hammergeil
> 
> die neuen lines zum spartakus sind doch krank, oder?


Poah ja..., endlich! Und vielen Dank für die Blumen  War ja ewig lange nicht mehr da aber ist echt viel passiert. Die Sparta Anfahrt ist aber jetzt schon vorher sehr selektiv 
Sehr "dirt lastige" Kicker wie ich finde..., nicht unbedingt meins, wenn die einen so rausschanzen.

Rumdeistern war auch wieder gut, nehme ich an?!


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2014)

uuuhhh,,rock`n roll,,,,das ding ist ja riesig...
kohlensiepen,,,,oder auch eierberg genannt...


----------



## jojo2 (31. März 2014)

gab ja ne richtige bilderflut in den letzten tagen
sehr schön

karsten, hab ich dir schon gesacht,
dass das rad gut zu dir passt?

passt super!


----------



## ricobra50 (31. März 2014)

Fotos -bin ich bisschen neidisch !!


----------



## scott-bussi (31. März 2014)

Ach Rischi, 
Winterberg war doch auch super!

Super Wetter, super Sonne,	   super geil!
Nette Leute, tolle Strecken,	   super geil!
Schneller Lift, keine Schlangen,   super geil!
Lecker Pommes, lecker Würstchen, lecker Pilschen,	super Geil!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. März 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> uuuhhh,,rock`n roll,,,,das ding ist ja riesig...
> kohlensiepen,,,,oder auch eierberg genannt...



Wenn dein Motto heute Eier sind, dann gibt es für mich den unangefochtenen Klassiker:








jojo2 schrieb:


> karsten, hab ich dir schon gesacht,
> dass das rad gut zu dir passt?
> 
> passt super!


Herzlichen Dank dafür!



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ach Rischi,
> Winterberg war doch auch super!
> 
> Super Wetter, super Sonne,	   super geil!
> ...


Klingt gut Scotti! Kannste das mal etwas genauer erläutern?

Die DH gibts nicht mehr und ist jetzt ne Murmelbahn ohne Wurzeln, wenn ich das richtig in den Videos gesehen habe? Macht das Sinn? Der neue Lift sieht gut aus wie ich finde, klappt das System gut?


----------



## jojo2 (31. März 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Die DH gibts nicht mehr und ist jetzt ne Murmelbahn ohne Wurzeln, wenn ich das richtig in den Videos gesehen habe? Macht das Sinn? Der neue Lift sieht gut aus wie ich finde, klappt das System gut?




nele, die ja immer an den quellen sitzt und samstag in wibe war, sagt

total langweilige murmelbahn und
an der neuen dh wird bereits gebaut


----------



## scott-bussi (31. März 2014)

Wenn man es schlecht reden will, sagt man: total langweilige Murmelbahn!
Wenn man das Ziel des Betreibers, nämlich einen Park für die breite Masse zu bauen im Kopf hat, ist die Freeride nicht schlecht.
Sicher sind die meisten Sprünge weg und auch kaum Wurzeln und Steine auf der Strecke aber erstens ist noch lange nicht alles fertig, die Strecke noch nicht richtig eingefahren, der Boden noch nicht verdichtet und ausgefahren. Ich denke da kommen noch genug Wurzeln und Steine zum Vorschein.
Die DH Strecke war noch nicht geöffnet. Die Holzelemente werden alle neu gebaut.
Der Giro hat einen neuen Anfang mit schönen Anliegern.
Der Sloopstyle sah interessant aus, ist aber nicht meine Baustelle. Die Dropbatterie dort war gesperrt.
Insgesamt wird sich da noch viel tun und einige neue Strecken sind im Bau. 

Der Lift ist echt schnell, im Moment haben sie aber noch ein paar Probleme.
Beschädigte Gabel bei fast allen von uns (Lack von der Halterung beschädigt), häufige Pausen und manchmal Probleme beim Einhängen der Bikes. Der Lift selbst ist wie in Lac Blanc oder PDS.

Eigentlich aber alles gut. Und wenn man die alte DH nicht kennen würde, wär die neue Freeride auch nicht schlecht. 
Auf jeden Fall steiler als in Willingen und naturbelassen.


----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2014)

Murmelbahn ist soooooo ein schöne wort   hauptsache es rollt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-charger (31. März 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jawoll
> trotz spektakulärer baumrempler und einiger kopfnüsse am abend ist alles heil geblieben
> schön den deister gerockt, top wochenende


Ich nehme für das nächste Mal deistern auf jeden Fall mit: der Helm wird frühestens im Bett abgenommen und Lenkerbreite über 780mm passt nicht immer...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. März 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass man einen Park für die breite Masse geschaffen hat, der vor allem wirtschaftlich arbeitet. Ich finde gut, wenn da noch eine naturbelassene neue DH Strecke reinkommt und dann ists doch gut. Der Geißkopf hat für mich den besten Park in Deutschland, das wäre quasi die Kombination aus Willingen und Winterberg. Sprich, man hat einen knackigen Downhill, eine sprunglastige Tablestrecke ala Freeride Willingen (diese jedoch mit besseren Tables) und eine flowige Strecke wie die die Flowcountry in Bischofsmais (die ja vielleicht jetzt inWinterberg so ähnlich sein könnte).

Was nützt sowas wie Willingen (DH), wenns zwar auf lange Sicht mehr Spaß macht aber ebenso viele abschreckt. Ich glaube, die deutschen Parks haben noch nicht gerafft, wie man alles unter einen Hut bekommen kann.


----------



## rigger (31. März 2014)

Hat einer von euch Lust am Karfreitag mit nach Warstein zu kommen?

Die haben da ja auch ne Menge neu gebaut.


----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2014)

TB, wann und wo läuft dein neues schiff denn vom stapel???


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2014)

heute war um 17°° treff und das ding hat mächtig spass  gemacht..jetzt weiß ich auch warum ihr immer so einen entspannten gesichtsausdruck nach dem biken habt...hoch ,,runter,,,,egal,,,der bock läuft schnell und wie an der schnur gezogen...
es wurde direkt noch eines bestellt,,aber nicht von mir...

donnerstag wird zum nächtlichen tanz gebeten !!!! nightride ???

@Ketta
was macht das neue bike ???? alles das was du willst ??? wo sind die grossen unterschiede zum giant  ??? und wo die kleinen ???


----------



## Papa-Joe (31. März 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Lust am Karfreitag mit nach Warstein zu kommen?




Fuck Yeah!


----------



## jojo2 (1. April 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wenn man es schlecht reden will, sagt man: total langweilige Murmelbahn!



jaja
so redet die immer
und fährt dann doch auf diesen murmelbahnen
http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/de/Rennen/Steinach





mir wär das bahnen auf ner murmel zu gefährlich
denn wo landet man, wenn man da runterfällt???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. April 2014)

Super Foto!


----------



## Ketta (1. April 2014)

@Ketta
was macht das neue bike ???? alles das was du willst ??? wo sind die grossen unterschiede zum giant  ??? und wo die kleinen ???[/QUOTE]

@Teuto Biker 
Reign versus Tyee

Im direkten Vergleich fällt natürlich sehr schnell der frappierendste Unterschied ins Auge. Während das Reign in einem zeitlosen Schwarz mit silberner Schrift, gepimmt mit lila und grünen Anbauteilen, aufwartet, bleibt es beim Tyee bei einem ebenso zeitlosen Raw powder coated mit gewagteren grünen Schriftzügen. Beides gefällt.
Die Ausstattung lässt an beiden Bikes keine Wünsche offen.
Beim Uphill hat das Tyee dank des steileren Sitzwinkels die Nase vorn.
Auf dem Trail kommt es zum Kampf des Allmountain-Downhillers gegen die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Während das Reign bisher seine Dinge immer gut verrichtet hat, spürt man jetzt beim Tyee einen deutlichen Unterschied. Es liegt satter auf dem Trail, geschuldet ist dies dem flacheren Lenkwinkel und dem größeren Radstand. Dadurch wird der Fahrerin viel Sicherheit vermittelt. Während das  Reign immer in sich gearbeitet hat, kommt das Tyee mit einem steiferen Rahmen daher. Der straffere Hinterbau schluckt genau so viel weg wie er soll. Dank der größeren Laufräder kann die Fahrerin nun erfolgreich über alle Hindernisse rollen, hatte sie doch vorher in den Bikebravos davon gelesen, dass es besser rollen soll. Dies im Hinterkopf rollt sie nun einfach über Wurzel- und Steinfelder ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Mühelos springen beide Bikes auf Tables drauf. Road-Gaps, Doubles und Step-ups ließen sich dagegen mit beiden Rädern nicht bewältigen.
Das Reign sollte daher mehr für die heimischen Kettentrails und die Runde am Groß Reken herhalten. Das Tyee ist für die große weite Welt gemacht.

Und wie ist deins???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2014)

das hört sich gut an ketta,,sehr gut sogar....ich habe  noch ein paar stunden tanzunterricht....danach werde ich dir gern schreiben was ich gestern so alles auf dem neuen bock erlebt und gemerkt habe...
bis später..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. April 2014)

Ketta, liest sich wie in so ner Bikezeitung


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. April 2014)

und 1 und 2 und step,,,und 1 und 2 und tschat tschat scha....so feierabend..

jau ketta,,dass design vom nukeproof erinnert etwas an die borussia aus dortmund..egal..münchhausen war die farbe  seiner fliegenden kanonenkugel auch egal..
bei der farbe musste ich einen kompromiss eingehen,,beim fahren eher nicht..
beim uphill ist die sitzposition sehr angenehm und ermüdungsarm..das kenne ich vom kleinen häuptling ganz anders..aber das ist ja auch ein ganz anderes bike.
nach dem  runterfahren der sattelstütze habe ich jedoch  fast das gefühl  wieder auf dem morewood zu sitzen...
genau wie ich es mag...chopper..
wie sich die grossen laufräder auf wurzeln und fussgängern anfühlen weiß ich noch nicht,,dass testen wir am donnerstag..
auch wenn der unterschied von der stahl zur luftfederung enorm ist,,,die karre macht einfach nur bock ..
zwischen dem alten und neuen bike liegen ca.4 kg,,gefühlte 14..

wenn das bike keine technischen zicken macht könnte ich mir vorstellen das ich den kauf nicht bereue..
es gibt mit sicherheit noch tausend bikes die besser sind...aber ich bin zufrieden..


_nur diese woche 20% auf samba_


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. April 2014)

@rigger : So, der Osterbesuch bei den Eltern ist schon auf den Samstag verschoben worden 

@Teuto Biker : Sach mal, kann ich jetzt Bergauf überhaupt noch mit dir mithalten?


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. April 2014)

@Teuto Biker : Sach mal, kann ich jetzt Bergauf überhaupt noch mit dir mithalten?[/QUOTE]

auch wenn sich immer mehr alte männer leichte bikes kaufen,,,du musst dir wohl keine sorgen machen..
 das teutonische teutonenrace wird für dich wieder kein battlefield sondern eher ein ikea bällebad..


----------



## xpate (2. April 2014)

Welches auch nicht angenehmer wird, wenn du drin liegst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. April 2014)

nachtrag:::

die karre hat heute den fussgänger/wurzelteppich test im dörenberg bestanden..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. April 2014)

..., also Andreas Text war da schon professioneller


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. April 2014)

das stimmt,,ich kann nur tuts/tuts nicht unterscheiden..das macht das leben so herrlich einfach..


----------



## diddie40 (3. April 2014)

Was geht denn so am We. (Außer Warstein) Habe auch mal wieder Zeit


----------



## xpate (3. April 2014)

Ich könnte am Sonntag, dann ist das Bike auch wieder fahrbereit.


----------



## enduro pro (3. April 2014)

er lebt, der diddie lebt  was geht das leben als gefeierter star so


----------



## diddie40 (3. April 2014)

auf jeden fall war sehr wenig biken dabei. deswegen hätte ich lust auf ne lockere teutotour


----------



## rigger (3. April 2014)

Warstein ist erst Karfreitag diddie!

Bock auf teuto hätte ich auch mal wieder, bin letztes Jahr nicht einmal da gewesen.... .


----------



## jojo2 (3. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> _nur diese woche 20% auf samba_



tb
du reagierst mit dem preisverfall wahrscheinlich auch auf die ankündigung,
dass roboter demnächst als tanzlehrer arbeiten werden (letzte ausgabe von _zeit wissen_).

mach es wie ich: mein job soll ja auch bald von maschinen verrichtet werden
ich bereite mich darauf vor und bekomme seit ein paar monaten unterricht bei einer sprecherzieherin.
maschinenstimmen sind gar nicht so schwer zu erlernen.
ich denke, wenn du dir die Knie mit lederbändern versteifst, dürftest du auch konkurrenzfähig bleiben.

bis bald


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2014)

nicht ganz jojo,,,ich kann die 20 % geben weil ich einen neuen  fb habe.
den_
* 

fb II the next generation*_ _*klingo*_ _*pro*_

er hat einen tanzmodus,,,einen bikemodus und einen thekenmodus...
ab 1.mai wird er  für mich tanzunterricht geben ,, dass spart *geld*..
danach gehe ich mit ihm biken,,dass macht *spass*..
er ist so programmiert das er mich beim biken,, berg hoch und berg runter ,, immer siegen läßt (genau wie die alte version)
und nach dem biken bezahlt er in der almhütte  immer alle bier...das spart  *geld* und macht *spass*..

interesse ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nicht ganz jojo,,,ich kann die 20 % geben weil ich einen neuen  fb habe.
> den
> _*
> 
> ...



das klingt viel vernünftiger!
haste noch einen übrig? wie teuer?
ich guck videos und fb plaudert
cool

und
wann seid ihr wieder auf dem rad unterwegs?


was ist das da auf deinem benutzerbildchen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2014)

ich könnte dir meinen alten fb für 30ml gabelöl verkaufen....
aber ,,ohne garantie,,,ohne tüv,,,ohne kaufvertrag..
auf dem bike sind wir im augenblick  3-4 mal die woche ...schicke dir eine unverbindliche einladung per pn..
auf dem bildchen ist ein klingonischer krieger zu sehen (fb ohne helm)..ok,,20ml und er gehört dir..


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. April 2014)

Bis halb zehn sind wir heute im T-Shirt rumgefahren und es wurde einfach nicht kalt. Wahnsinn! Ich bin sommerhigh!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. April 2014)

jau,,hast recht papa,,war geil,,es wird ab jetzt jede woche einen ritt durch die nacht geben...


----------



## jojo2 (4. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich könnte dir meinen alten fb für 30ml gabelöl verkaufen....
> aber ,,ohne garantie,,,ohne tüv,,,ohne kaufvertrag..
> auf dem bike sind wir im augenblick  3-4 mal die woche ...schicke dir eine unverbindliche einladung per pn..
> auf dem bildchen ist ein klingonischer krieger zu sehen (fb ohne helm)..ok,,20ml und er gehört dir..




das gesicht (das ist doch sein gesicht, oder??) hat was
was spezielles, was persönliches
den nehm ich
gabelöl hab ich immer´n liter im werkzeugkasten dabei
dann bring bitte ein marmeladengläschen mit
ach was: du hast ja noch einiges gut bei mir
bring ein marmeladenglas mit - mit deckel

und noch eine bitte
eine pflegeanleitung* bräuchte ich dann noch


*
pflegeanleitung ist jetzt vielleicht nicht das richtige wort
aber du weißt schon, was ich meine


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. April 2014)

jau jojo,,,,der fb ist im osterurlaub auf seinem mutterschiff,,,sobald er wieder auf der erde ist gehört er dir..
betriebsanleitung lege ich bei...


----------



## jojo2 (4. April 2014)

ach genau
betriebsanleitung

das is bestimmt das richtige wort
mutterschiff
das is gut. nochmal auftanken und resetten
nehm ich


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,hast recht papa,,war geil,,es wird ab jetzt jede woche einen ritt durch die nacht geben...



Na dann schau ich mal, dass ich daran so oft wie möglich partizipieren (wow, klingt richtig gebildet, hm?) werde!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. April 2014)

jau,,partifidingsbummsdieren ist gut...
aber achte auf bauern die des nächtens lauern..uuaaahhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (5. April 2014)

ist morgen jemand im teuto unterwegs?


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. April 2014)

jau...pn kommt..


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (5. April 2014)

So in sechs Wochen darf ich auch wieder aufs rad.... das kommt mir wie ne halbe Ewigkeit vor :-/ dann brauch ich auch erstmal reharunden ketta ;-)


----------



## Ketta (5. April 2014)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> So in sechs Wochen darf ich auch wieder aufs rad.... das kommt mir wie ne halbe Ewigkeit vor :-/ dann brauch ich auch erstmal reharunden ketta ;-)


was ist denn passiert?


----------



## MuMpiTzZ (5. April 2014)

Ich hab mir vor zwei Wochen den rechten arm angebrochen :-/ aber der gips is schon wieder ab  muss den arm halt jetzt noch sechs Wochen schonen


----------



## Ketta (5. April 2014)

dann noch gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuMpiTzZ (5. April 2014)

Danke!  is bei dir inzwischen wieder alles fit?


----------



## Ketta (5. April 2014)

zu 95%!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. April 2014)

MuMpiTzZ schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor zwei Wochen den rechten arm angebrochen :-/ aber der gips is schon wieder ab  muss den arm halt jetzt noch sechs Wochen schonen



wollte erst schreiben das ich dir fox-armschoner leihen könnte...habe ich aber nicht...also die schoner schon,, es aber nicht geschrieben..aus gründen des guten geschmack..

gute besserung mumpitz...




Ketta schrieb:


> zu 95%!



oh gott,,dass waren letztens nur 95 %%%% !!! morgen reichen dann 44...


----------



## diddie40 (5. April 2014)

ich kann morgen so bis 14:00. werde so gegen 11:00 im teuto sein. wo fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## mawe (5. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> oh gott,,dass waren letztens nur 95 %%%% !!! morgen reichen dann 44...



Du bist wenigstens ausgeruht. Und mit deinem gelben Race-Bike fliegst Du die Anstiege doch jetzt nur so hoch.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2014)

ja toll mawe,,,setz mich ruhig unter druck,,,egal,,,ich habe mehr ausreden wie der teuto anstiege..


----------



## Mr.Penguin (6. April 2014)

Imfluss,
Wer ist jetzt mit dir nach Finale gefahren? Schön dort?

Für mich stehen Anatomie-Testate an, lernen den ganzen Tag, nix mit biken 
Mein weinrot-weißes Rose bin ich übrigens losgeworden, jetzt haben alle neue Bikes -
Remedy geht von selbst berghoch auch mit 170er  lass ich erstmal so


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2014)

astronomie - testate finde ich cool...
kannst du mir sagen wann der fb ein bike bekommt mit dem er umgehen kann ???
werden die waidmänner ihren anspruch auf weltherrschaft umsetzen können ???
wird david hasselhof ein comeback feiern ???

das steht doch alles in den sternen,,,falls du darauf antworten findest ,,bitte per pn an mich..danke..


----------



## Totoxl (6. April 2014)

David Hasselhof comeback?  Seit wann ist der out?  Das stand nicht in der Buke Bravo.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2014)

ok ,, ok toto,,,,dann eben ob sich hinter dem bart von chuck norris wirklich eine weitere faust verbirgt..
eben alles so fragen auf die man sonst keine antwort findet..du weißt schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (6. April 2014)

Ha jetzt habe ich es.  Was passiert im 10. Teil von Star Wars?


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wird david hasselhof ein comeback feiern ???




http://www.celebrate80s90s.com/acceleration-2014-press-conference/

Du bist auch dabei, oder? Sag dass du auch dabei bist!


----------



## Totoxl (6. April 2014)

Da muss ich hin....  

War ne schöne Ründe heute


----------



## jojo2 (6. April 2014)

ich war auch radfahren heute
ich hab versucht, ein video zu finden, das diese art einfachen, ehrlichen radfahrens
widergeben könnte
und ich hab eins gefunden 
die einzige schmerzgrenze, die hierbei überschritten wird, ist die durch die musik
und damit schließt sich der kreis: sind wir nicht in wirklichkeit alle kleine hasselfhoffs?!





​jojo domian grüßt alle, die jetzt arbeiten müssen und alle
die jetzt noch ins forum gucken müssen

und alle belgerianer


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2014)

biken wie es sein soll,,,so herrlich unkompliziert...genau wie gestern...entspannte runde mit entspannten leuten..

for jojo :::

i've been looking for freedom
i've been looking so long
i've been looking for freedom
still the search goes on
i've been looking for freedom
since i left my home town
i've been looking for freedom
still it can't be found


wo bleiben die berichte der belgerianischen gladiatoren ???






Papa-Joe schrieb:


> http://www.celebrate80s90s.com/acceleration-2014-press-conference/
> 
> Du bist auch dabei, oder? Sag dass du auch dabei bist!



bin ,,äh,,,wollte,,äh,,habe die karte geschenkt bekommen...
bitte behalte diese info für dich papa-joe..
bekommst auch ein raider dafür...
eigentlich höre ich ja lieber die knallharten sachen wie zb. nickelback und unheilig...ehrlich..
könnte dich noch mitnehmen ,, auf meiner puch maxi n ist noch ein platz frei...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2014)

termin für sonntag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14766


mittwoch ist um 16°° oder 17°° start..bei interesse bitte kurz melden..


----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2014)

belgien ist geschichte.. 

nur so viel... es war supergeil


----------



## Zico (7. April 2014)

Wo bleibt denn der Rennbericht vom Wochenende?


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (7. April 2014)

Also ich als Fotograf kann nur soviel sagen: es war supergeil
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Die Jungs und Mädels haben alles gegeben und hatten trotzdem oder gerade deswegen immer ein Lächeln im Gesicht, welches sich im letzten Ziel zu einem ganz ganz breiten Grinsen entwickelte und nach Bier und Burger immer breiter wurde.
Die Freude über die tollen Trails (technisch: steinig, steil, locker Boden, schräg zum Hang / Gegenanstiege, die wie nichts weggetreten wurden / Speedabfahrt über breiteren Weg usw.), die wirklich netten und entspannten Leute, das schöne Wetter und die wiedermal erstaunlich schöne Landschaft in Belgien war nicht zu übersehen

Es hat ganz viel Spaß gemacht euch anzufeuern und ein paar nette Fotos sind auch dabei rumgesprungen (werden noch hochgeladen!).

Leider war Schlabber mit Startnummer 14 deutlich früher unterwegs als der Rest (mit Nr. 111 war Lars der nächste), sodass da die Unterstützung auf einen Trail beschränkt war. Aber der Herr Schlabber kann das ja auch ganz gut ohne, wie er wiedermal beweisen konnte

Soweit von meiner Seite  Es war eben wirklich schön!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. April 2014)

da ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Totoxl (7. April 2014)

Noch einmal kurz zum Thema vom Wochenende.

ZECKEN

Hier mal ein Link zum Produkt http://www.prowin.net/cms/vamex.htm
Der Preis ist mit 9,90€ nicht der günstigste, aber es funktioniert.
Falls Jemand Interesse hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## rigger (7. April 2014)

Leute was geht denn am we? Hätte wohl bock auf Winterberg, Warstein oder Willingen, mir egal!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (7. April 2014)

Sonntag Willingen oder Winterberg wäre ich wohl dabei. Nach Warstein gehts ja schon nächste Woche!


----------



## rigger (7. April 2014)

Ok Willingen oder WiBe...


----------



## schlabberkette (7. April 2014)

*Neu*

erstmal vielen dank an jana-tuerlich für ihren Support und die fotos!! nächstes mal stehst/fährst du vor der kamera, das ist ja mal sicher!!

mein allerfettester RESPEKT geht an bluekarry!! TOP gemacht schnegge 

aber insgesamt find ich es einfach total geil dass so viele von euch jetzt auch bock auf ballern bekommen haben!! mit mehreren machts einfach viel mehr spaß, auch wenn wir uns diesmal leider nur am anfang und am ende gesehen haben.

auf dem weg zur stage 1 hatte ich schon ein schlechtes gewissen, weil ich nicht auf euch gewartet hatte, aber ich hatte das gefühl als müsste ich mich mit meiner niedrigen startnummer ein bißchen beeilen um rechtzeitig zur startzeit oben zu sein...und so war es dann auch. kaum oben angekommen ging es nach ca. 5 minuten schon los in die rumpelige stage 1

das rennen war schon ein ordentliches brett!!
die stages waren diesmal wirklich sehr abwechlungsreich. von hart (stage 1) bis zart (stage 4), von flowig (stage 5) bis ätzend (stage 2).......wie war die dritte eigentlich nochmal......ich hab schon wieder so viel vergessen..... die transferzeiten waren diesmal wirklich stramm bemessen, reifen flicken war noch drin, aber dann wurd´s auch schon knapp mit der Zeit. die stimmung unter den Fahrern und die verpflegung waren auch mal wieder top, wie gewohnt von den belgerianern....leckere after-eight-getränke gab es dort 

aber pech gehört beim racen leider manchmal dazu, so´n Platten kann dir das ganze rennen versauen, zumindest eine gute platzierung. richie gecko hatte leider dieses pech, echt schade. aber nächstes mal kommste ohne snakebite durch!! ich hatte diesmal weniger Pech, nur ein platten am ende von Stage 1 und ein sturz kurz vorm ende von stage 5.

sehr cool fand ich auch den moment, als wir zum anfeuern am ziel standen! unglaublich welche reserven da noch von euch und allen anderen auf den letzten metern freigesetzt wurden, obwohl zu dem zeitpunkt sämtliche energien aus den körpern rausgelutscht waren...chapeau...das ist racing...beißen bis zum ende...aber trotzdem Spaß haben.......GEILO 

das war ein schöner sonntag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. April 2014)

Andre hat alles gesagt! Danke nochmal an dich, dass du uns für solch nette Events begeistern konntest! Machs gut in der Aussentstelle von Zööööeeeessssfeld


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. April 2014)

morgen 17:15 tour durch teutonien...
treffpunkt per pn..

vive la teutonia


----------



## enduro pro (8. April 2014)

TB, ja bitte....


----------



## rigger (8. April 2014)

Good News Everyone!!! Ich bin in PDS auch mit von der Partie!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. April 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> TB, ja bitte....



läuft..17:15.. um 18:30 kommen noch ein paar von der initiative """unser teuto soll schöner werden """ dazu..


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14766


----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2014)

oh mann
ich hab gestern abend (oder wars vorhin?? fühlt sich so an)
10 liegestützvarianten gezeigt bekommen
hab aber nur eine ausprobiert, war vorher schon ausgequält
egal
ich hab im letzten jahr mal einen familienausflug gefilmt
der film war nich schön aber lang
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/30920

aber jetzt hat endlich jemand anderes mal wieder einen familienausflug gefilmt
der is kurz und aufregend
und da wir alle hier ja fietes radfahrtanten und - onkels sind, die
informiert sein wollen über seine fortschritte
ist das video nun hier zu sehen


mumpitzz es wird mal wieder zeit für ein update bei dir
und gute besserung


----------



## enduro pro (10. April 2014)




----------



## Totoxl (10. April 2014)

Danke Jojo2

Hier dann noch einmal etwas für Tanten und die Onkels von Fiete, dann lasse ich euch auch erst mal wieder in ruhe


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. April 2014)

alter styler der fiete,,die kurven werden nicht gefahren,,nein,,sie werden zelebriert..
macht spass..


----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2014)

ahh
das bist du da am flügel @Teuto Biker?
das niveau steigt wieder!

aber
wenn der toto jetzt ruhe gibt,
enduro nix mehr schreibt (toller helm auf dem foto),
bist dann du und bin dann ich, der jeweils einzige hier?
kommt also auf gar nix mehr an? man kann schreiben, was man will?
was´n schaiß
na ja
ich will versuchen, am sonntag zu euch zu stoßen
dann kann man sich ja vielleicht etwas unterhalten
is ja auch nich schlecht
ich melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (10. April 2014)

mal Werbung in eigener Sache, weil mich mehrere darauf angesprochen habe, wann ich mal mit der Tommy Schneller Band in de Nähe spiele. Am Samstag spiele ich in der Kulturschmiede Greven.
http://www.ki-greven.de/
http://www.germanblues.org/cd-review-tommy-schneller-cream-crop/


----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2014)

das niveau sinkt schon wieder
asiaten sind komisch
gute nacht


----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2014)

oh sorry diddie
da waren wir wohl zeitgleich unterwegs
das niveau stieg
kurz


----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2014)

spass haben
samstag?
ich glaub, wir sehn uns
ich seh dich


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. April 2014)

wie am letzten sonntag schon erwähnt jojo,,waldorf und statler..
und schreiben was mann will konnte man hier ja eigentlich immer schon.. es besteht keine mitlesepflicht für hater..heißt das hater ?? egal..du weißt was ich meine...mache dir bitte keine sorgen....wenn manch einer  das niveau hätte das er von anderen verlangt ,, würde er sich selber stark überfordern.....
bis sonntag...
es kommen noch ein paar leute zum treff die hier nicht im forum sind ,, auch ohne niveau..wie geil..
der typ am flügel bin ich nicht ,, ich stehe immer noch mit meiner gitarre auf kriegsfuss,,,die hasst mich..
und der diddie wird von seiner posaune geliebt...der hat es gut..




jojo2 schrieb:


> ahh
> das bist du da am flügel @Teuto Biker?
> das niveau steigt wieder!
> 
> ...


----------



## schlabberkette (10. April 2014)

niveau und gitarre spielen....geht das überhaupt? 
ab 3:30 geht´s los...


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. April 2014)

die beiden kenne ich,,sind auf fast jedem mittelaltermarkt...nieklolos...aber lustig..


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2014)

sehr schön
aber man kann es verbinden
radfahren, hohes niveau (mit kleinem federweg!) und echt schaiße:






uns noch einen schönen tag
bis dann



(hab aus dem bikemarkt einen xt -schalthebel bekommen
auch schaiße. ist so´n alter. muss man schrauben lösen,
um an den zug zu kommen und ...
die sind ausgenudelt
mal gucken wie und wann ich das bis sonntag hinkrieg...)


----------



## diddie40 (11. April 2014)

Hast du einen defekten Schalthebel gekauft? Um an den Zug zu kommen brauchst du doch nur das kleine Schwarze öffnen (ist so ein Kunststoffschräubchen). wenn die durchgenudelt ist, dann mal irgendwie raus damit. aber dazu brauchst den Hebel nicht zu öffnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. April 2014)

Würde gerne kommen diddie, bin Samstag aber schon bei den Leningrad Cowboys in Coesfeld....


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Hast du einen defekten Schalthebel gekauft? Um an den Zug zu kommen brauchst du doch nur das kleine Schwarze öffnen (ist so ein Kunststoffschräubchen). wenn die durchgenudelt ist, dann mal irgendwie raus damit. aber dazu brauchst den Hebel nicht zu öffnen



das ist ein alter trigger. da ist nicht diese kunsstoffschraube an der gegenüberliegenden seite,
sondern du kommst an den nippel vom zug nur dran, wenn du einen metalldeckel öffnest
und eine der beiden schräubchen ist durchgenudelt (im Bild die mit "2")
aber ich schaffe das

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...qlHU8XeA8rmswaRhYD4Cg&ved=0CDMQ9QEwAA&dur=842


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2014)

werner!
du hast meinen familienausflug geliked!
danke!!


----------



## diddie40 (11. April 2014)

na dann viel spaß beim schrauben, aber dass es dieses plastikschräubchen nicht gibt ist mir nicht bekannt, selbst meine ältesten Trigger haben das so.


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2014)

weil ich grad zeit und gar nix zu tun hab:


----------



## Zico (11. April 2014)

Suche noch eine neue Protektorenjacke, weiss aber nicht welche.
Hat einer einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (11. April 2014)

so ihr nudelschrauber, bluesrockstars, pnterminverabreder, leningradkuhjungens und protektorenjackenkäufer...
ich mache jetzt im saarland feierabend und nehme auf dem rückweg in den norden noch schnell das hier mit:


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> nehme auf dem rückweg in den norden noch schnell das hier mit:


neeeiiiinn
alle wollen da hin und du
einfach so
toll
viel spasss


----------



## diddie40 (11. April 2014)

ach, watt schön, viel Spaß


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. April 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> so ihr nudelschrauber, bluesrockstars, pnterminverabreder, leningradkuhjungens und protektorenjackenkäufer...
> ich mache jetzt im saarland feierabend und nehme auf dem rückweg in den norden noch schnell das hier mit:


na dann viel Spaß! Hom......


----------



## diddie40 (11. April 2014)

@jojo2 
ich habe in meiner Teilezauberkiste noch einen guten Shimano Deore Trigger in schwarz gefunden. Wenn du Interesse hast, kannst du den haben. Könnten uns am Sonntag ne halbe Stunde früher am Parkplatz treffen und den eben montieren. Müsstest nur einen neuen Schaltzug mitbringen.


----------



## diddie40 (11. April 2014)

so, drehe jetzt erst mal ne schöne runde durch unseren teuto


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2014)

halt! warte!
diddie!

diddie?
boah bist du schnell
dann kriegste halt ne pn


----------



## Totoxl (11. April 2014)

@schlabberkette 
Wo ist den das? Sieht mal richtig gut aus


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2014)

mehring
gehört seit ein/zwei jahren zu den! strecken, wo man hin muss

guckst du (auch der kommentar mit dem link)


​

*und dieses!!*


​


----------



## ricobra50 (11. April 2014)

Hallo Leute, will jemand morgen nach winterberg? Sonntag soll ja das Wetter schlecht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (11. April 2014)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, will jemand morgen nach winterberg? Sonntag soll ja das Wetter schlecht werden.


Kann dieses Wochenende nicht aber nächstes W.ende


----------



## ricobra50 (11. April 2014)

Nächste WE habe ich Urlaub, bin ich 10 Tage in Holland


----------



## schlabberkette (11. April 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> mehring
> gehört seit ein/zwei jahren zu den! strecken, wo man hin muss



mehring....der! trailpark
kann ich uneingeschränkt bestätigen
da muss man hin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

allerdings sehen einige sprünge im video so klein aus
sind sie in wirklichkeit aber nicht 

das tolle
man braucht nicht unbedingt einen downhiller
es ist alles super mit nem freerider/enduro fahrbar...auch mit weniger federweg
die sprünge und meisten landungen sind super hergerichtet
schnelle strecke, coole kurven, anlieger und gimmiks
steine, schotter, wurzeln, doubles, tables....alles was das bikerherz begehrt
viele holzelemente die einfach nur spaß machen
und man kann alles locker wieder hochkurbeln...natürlich nicht mit dh
es besteht auch die möglichkeit zu shutteln wenn jemand sein auto zur verfügung stellt

hier gibt´s weitere infos
http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/
http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/trailpark/index.html


----------



## scott-bussi (11. April 2014)

Der Typ von dem ich mein Mega gekauft habe hat mir auch von Mehring vorgeschwärmt. 
Angeblich fährt da auch eine Buslinie. Da werden Biker mitgenommen. 1x zahlen ind den ganzen Tag mitfahren.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. April 2014)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Sonntag soll ja das Wetter schlecht werden.



aber nicht in teutonia,,the sunshine state,,,

buchen sie ohne risiko,,der treff mit wettergarantie,,bei regen bekommen sie ihr geld zurück ..
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14766

12°
meist wolkig




*10°* gefühlte Temperatur



*5%* Regenrisiko *0 l/m²* Niederschlag





 mäßiger Wind *(19 km/h)* aus West mit frischen Böen *(37 km/h)*


----------



## rigger (12. April 2014)

Papa Joe und meine Wendigkeit fahren morgen nach Wibe, vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## diddie40 (12. April 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> halt! warte!
> diddie!
> 
> diddie?
> ...


habe bis jetzt keine pn bekommen.


----------



## imfluss (12. April 2014)

"Meine Wendigkeit" dass muss ich mir merken. 
Heute übrigens 6 Stunden mit den Fusiros im Teuto rumgecruist und dabei lecker Weizen+Brezel gegönnt. Ker watt war datt schön.
Also morgen dann bitte etwas Rücksicht nehmen


----------



## scott-bussi (12. April 2014)

Ich bitte um Zusendung einer PN.
Wenn ich würdig genug bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (12. April 2014)

Bitte auch um PN. Mal schauen ob es passt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. April 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Zusendung einer PN.
> Wenn ich würdig genug bin.




das kannst nur du entscheiden..


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. April 2014)

wir wurden eingeladen,,,echt,,,obwohl ich gesagt habe das der fb auch mit kommt..hammer..
wir waren gestern mit einem von den veranstaltern biken,,wenn die so feiern wie sie biken wird das eine harte ,,lange nacht..

es wird mit  150-200 bikern gerechnet...



Naaaaaaah liebe Teutonen-

habt ihr Bock mal wieder richtig über die Strenge zu schlagen?
Dann kommt am Samstag, den 24. Mai zum Checkpoint, denn dann wird ab 19.00 Uhr die Bude beben.

Es gibt eine Lagerfeuerschale, allerlei geistige Getränke und Bratwurst vom Grill zu moderaten Preisen und Tanzmuzik
Der Eintritt ist frei.
Wer am Abend meint-die Feier ist von extrem gut nicht zu unterscheiden, darf einen Beitrag in unser Schwein stecken.

Für die Liebhaber Stollenbereifter Räder- Wir treffen uns um 14:00 Uhr und fahren vorher eine Tour.

Für die, die wir nicht per E-Mail informieren-bitte weitersagen. Freuen uns auf reges Erscheinen.

Gruß Didel, Megel, Tünni und Horst (also known as Pellet-Horst)


----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2014)

häi tb
ich hab auf dein benutzerbild geklickt, um zu sehen, ob der rigger da wirklich nackt drauf is.
das war dann geklärt, aber was ist das pinke, dies rosarote, das sieht ja interessant aus.


----------



## diddie40 (13. April 2014)

ist doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. April 2014)

für jojo..
eine dame die sich in muc off räkelt,,,der string und bh vom fb selbst gehäkelt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. April 2014)

ahh  muc off
du bist ein künstler
oder aber vielleicht weißt du es auch:
das bild spielt mit zitaten aus der kunstgesschiche
krass
so lässig gemacht

und diese frau kennt den fb?
die kann sich glücklich schätzen
und ich! bin gestern auch ein stück mit ihm des weges gefahren
deswegen bin auch ich heute glücklich

nach der kleinen reise mit dem fb war ich hier noch im wald
(allerdings ein bißchen im unterholz)
dutzende dieser kleinen mistviecher hatte ich an den beinen
da is mir der fb noch tausend mal lieber geworden

toto
meine britta hat mir die flaschen mit dem gleichen giftzeug wie du es gezeigt hast
in unserem apothekenschrank gezeigt,
das probier ich jetzt erstmal

schöne woche allen


diddie
so einfach geht das?
shit


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. April 2014)

das kunst erst interessant wird wenn man sie nicht erklären kann oder so ????
viel zu kompliziert..viel zu viel niveau !!!
sex sales !!!!
yeah !!!

for bikers only::::
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14781


----------



## rigger (14. April 2014)

Gestern mal ein wenig mikado gespielt....


----------



## ricobra50 (14. April 2014)

rigger - Klein aber alles passt   !!


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. April 2014)

Ach, da hätten wir auch noch ein drittes Rad reinbekommen ;-)

Ach übrigens: Super geiler Tag!


----------



## schlabberkette (14. April 2014)

steil aber geil
irgendwie verrückt diese vertrider


----------



## Mr.Penguin (14. April 2014)

Nabend,
Gibts noch für den Bikeparkbesuch am Karfreitag eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?


----------



## rigger (14. April 2014)

fahren über Mesum, Emsdetten und Münster nach Warstein, evtl. ist noch ein plätzchen frei...


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2014)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Gibts noch für den Bikeparkbesuch am Karfreitag eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?



evtl. ja,,,allerdings richtung winterberg..wir fahren am freitag mit  10-12 leuten nach winterberg..mit bus und anhänger..
wenn du den party-streamer steuern würdest erhöht das deine chance auf sitzgelegenheit um etwa 89 %..


----------



## Mr.Penguin (15. April 2014)

Kling gut 
@rigger : Ich würd dann nach Warstein mitkommen, wenn Platz ein Problem ist, ich habe noch dieses edle Gefährt zur Verfügung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> steil aber geil
> irgendwie verrückt diese vertrider




jo ne?!



darum bin ich horrider
das horriden löst bei mir schon oft genug furcht und respekt aus...

schönes video


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2014)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> wenn Platz ein Problem ist...



...habt ihr offensichtlich die falsche technik

zu diesem thema hier noch ein aktuelles video aus winterberg
oder so


​


----------



## mawe (15. April 2014)

Interesse an Winterberg hätte ich auch. Muss allerdings noch abwarten, ob mein linker Arm dann schon ausreichend bewegungsfähig ist... :-(

Wenn, dann fahre ich von Ibbenbüren und könnte eine Person + Bike mitnehmen oder zu jemanden hinfahren, der mich mitnehmen kann und möchte.


----------



## Totoxl (15. April 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> steil aber geil
> irgendwie verrückt diese vertrider


Mal ehrlich, an manchen Stellen würde ich für kein Geld der Welt mit dem Rad runter fahren. Bei mir löst das auf der einen Seite vollen  Respekt und auf der anderen Seite absolute Unverständnis aus.


----------



## diddie40 (15. April 2014)

bei mir auch. Aber der Tod Ist Teil des Lebens


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Aber der Tod Ist Teil des Lebens



diese einstellung ist vielleicht schon die halbe miete um sowas zu machen...
die typen sehen aber auch so aus als ob sie genau wissen was sie können und machen..
da mache ich mir schon eher sorgen wenn sich am freitag wieder der ein oder andere hormon geschwängerte teenie über das roadgap oder andere biketechnische bauwerke  stürzt..
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14781


----------



## Ketta (15. April 2014)

an die pfalzfahrer: was haltet ihr davon montag auf dem rückweg noch den flowtrail in stromberg mitzunehmen? liegt quasi auf dem weg, nur einmal runter von der autobahn und schon ist man da


----------



## scott-bussi (16. April 2014)

Die Idee hatten wir letztes Jahr auch schon. Aber hat glaube ich wg. Schlechtm Wetter nicht geklappt.
Dann müßten wir Montag direkt nach dem Frühstück losfahren.


----------



## Ketta (16. April 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Die Idee hatten wir letztes Jahr auch schon. Aber hat glaube ich wg. Schlechtm Wetter nicht geklappt.
> Dann müßten wir Montag direkt nach dem Frühstück losfahren.



jau , diesmal sieht das wetter ja gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (16. April 2014)

jaaaaaa.....flowtrailen 

ich hab mich gestern schonmal kurz eingeflowtrailt
zwar woanders, aber iss ja egal:


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. April 2014)

wir haben uns heute auch eingeflowdingens..
menschliche körper flogen wie fallobst durch den teutonischen luftraum..
steilste abfahrten wurden mit gefederten sackkarren gemeistert...
ein navidog zeigte uns das er sich im teuto genau so gut auskennt wie wir.....
neue bikes wurden mit bier getauft...

sowas gibt es nur in teutonia..


----------



## schlabberkette (16. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wir haben uns heute auch eingeflowdingens..
> menschliche körper flogen wie fallobst durch den teutonischen luftraum..
> steilste abfahrten wurden mit gefederten sackkarren gemeistert...
> ein navidog zeigte uns das er sich im teuto genau so gut auskennt wie wir.....
> ...



kehr
mal wieder richtig äkschn in teutonien!
dat hätt ich gerne gesehen


----------



## Jabomania (16. April 2014)

Echt geile Runde mit euch gewesen.Aber der Teutonische Luftraum hat mir einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. April 2014)

was gebrochen jabomania ???


----------



## Jabomania (16. April 2014)

Ich denke nicht.
Lass das Morgen aber noch checken.
War doch wohl nen derber Einschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto81 (16. April 2014)

Halloooo!

Noch jemand bock morgen nachmittag auf ne kleine Runde im Teuto?? Oder fährt eh jemand von euch?

Lg

Chris


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. April 2014)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Halloooo!
> 
> Noch jemand bock morgen nachmittag auf ne kleine Runde im Teuto?? Oder fährt eh jemand von euch?
> 
> ...



ich hätte zeit...



Jabomania schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht.
> Lass das Morgen aber noch checken.
> 
> War doch wohl nen derber Einschlag.



wer nicht stürzt fährt nicht am limit...


----------



## Teuto81 (16. April 2014)

Kann aber erst so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr. Muss noch arbeiten... :-(


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2014)

18°° müsste passen...ich darf heute mittag am ruhrpottosteraufbruchallesindbeklopptverkehr teilnehmen,,da kannste besser arbeiten...aber 4 stunden sollten für 140 km reichen..18°° wäre ok...


@ketten und scotty
pfalz ihr nicht schon in der pfalz seid,,,wünsche ich euch ebenpfalz ein eierreiches wochenende..


in winterberg ist für morgen schneeregen gemeldet....wenn das so bleibt wird es am freitag eine gemütliche teuto-tour geben,,,im anschluss ein biertrinkseminar  in der almhütte...


----------



## Ketta (17. April 2014)

@ketten und scotty
pfalz ihr nicht schon in der pfalz seid,,,wünsche ich euch ebenpfalz ein eierreiches wochenende..


Danke!


----------



## diddie40 (17. April 2014)

für heute ist mir 18:00 zu spät, werde heute nachmittag die sonne genießen.
ich hatte auch überlegt morgen nach Winterberg zu fahren, aber bei dem angesagten wetter mache ich das nicht,
dann lieber das biertrinkseminar......

ketten und scotti, viel Spaß in der Pfalz. fahrt am sonntag nicht so schnell, sonst findet ihr die Ostereier nicht.


----------



## enduro pro (17. April 2014)

Pfalz nicht hin und kommt heil wieder 

tb, das biertrinkseminar, ist das ein Anfänger oder ein aufbauseminar  is ja wichtig wegen der teilnahmegebühr....


----------



## ricobra50 (17. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen
das ich heute Mittag ins Urlaub unterwegs bin in wünsche euch jetzt
 allen ein Frohes Osterfest!!!!
Und ich hoffe für euch das der Osterhase das ein oder andere versteckt. 
Richard


----------



## scott-bussi (17. April 2014)

Pfalz wir genug Eier finden, bringen wir welche mit.
Wenn wir sie bei den genialen Trails nicht selbst brauchen!


----------



## diddie40 (17. April 2014)

dieses jahr gibt es weiße Ostereier, es gab einen Unfall beim färben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. April 2014)

frohe Ostern und schönen Urlaub, Richard...


----------



## Teuto81 (17. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 18°° müsste passen...ich darf heute mittag am ruhrpottosteraufbruchallesindbeklopptverkehr teilnehmen,,da kannste besser arbeiten...aber 4 stunden sollten für 140 km reichen..18°° wäre ok...


 
Wo dann treffen?? Wanderparkplatz?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. April 2014)

Tach zusammen, euch allen schöne Ostern!

Gruss


----------



## jojo2 (17. April 2014)

dem schließ ich mich an

schöne osterfeiertage uns allen!


passt auf marder auf
und die falz
pfalz ihr zeit habt
guckt hier rein
dann wisst ihr, warum ich nach schottland will
auch wenn die sich große mühe geben, ihre
sprache bleibt genial





nebenbei;
bei uns ist


----------



## Der Cherusker (17. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 18°° müsste passen...ich darf heute mittag am ruhrpottosteraufbruchallesindbeklopptverkehr teilnehmen,,da kannste besser arbeiten...aber 4 stunden sollten für 140 km reichen..18°° wäre ok...
> 
> 
> @ketten und scotty
> ...


 Weichei!!!!! Freitag wann und wo!!! Wo ist klar ....wann fängt das Seminar an, scheiß aufs biken Bierprobe!!!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. April 2014)

@jojo2 Shitte..., ich muss trainieren!


----------



## enduro pro (17. April 2014)

Fb, zuerst mit dem Rad zum lokal...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2014)

bikes and beer !!!!

winterberg soll morgen seinem namen alle ehre machen ... deshalb gibt es eine ausweichveranstaltung...
freunde des bike und biersport treffen sind morgen um ihr können in beiden disziplinen zu vertiefen..
im rahmen dieser fortbildung findet ein biertrinkerseminar statt..
hier hat jeder die möglichkeit zu erlernen mehr zu trinken wie rein geht..



also erst locker biken und dann geht es zur fortbildung in die almhütte..
((((der almwirt weiß bescheid und ist auf alles vorbereitet)))
(((trockene stylerbikeklamotten nicht vergessen)))


----------



## Mr.Penguin (17. April 2014)

Wer morgen alternativ nach Warstein will, PN an mich. sonst Ausweichveranstaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (18. April 2014)

Schönes Wochenende und ordentlich Kilometer fressen!
Ich fahre bis Montag in den Alpen rum.


----------



## diddie40 (18. April 2014)

hey jungs, war mal wieder super mit euch. wenn ich zu wenig bezahlt haben sollte, lasst es mich wissen. war schön mit euch


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2014)

passt diddie,,,what a fucking good day..


----------



## herby-hancoc (19. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> passt diddie,,,what a fucking good day..


Bin jetz auch von dem Bikeevent zurrück war ein ausgefülter tag morgen geht's weiter


----------



## enduro pro (19. April 2014)

diese teutonischen 12 stunden Events sind ganz schön anstrengend....und zu allem überfluss war gestern auch noch die schwärzeste nacht des jahres, kein Stern, kein licht... das war totaler blindflug nach hause 

wann ist der nächste Termin


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2014)

what a fucking good day...
bleibt zu hoffen das in saalbach  nicht jede nacht so endet...oder hoffentlich doch ???

die jungs mit den kleinsten bikes (ausser fb ) haben gezeigt das sie die grössten cochones haben..
ihnen wurde erklärt das sie das nicht machen können was sie gerade gemacht haben weil sie nicht das richtige bike dafür haben..jetzt wissen sie es und werden sich in zukunft daran halten es nicht  zu machen weil es ja nicht geht..
ähnlich wie die hummel,,,die kann ja eigentlich auch nicht fliegen,,,es hat ihr bis dato aber noch niemand erzählt...

zur vertiefung des erlernten wird es vor saalbach nochmal einen termin zum thema
""bikes and beer """
geben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der krefelder (19. April 2014)

war ein super tag gestern.hat spaß gemacht.


----------



## bravebiker (19. April 2014)

Oh Vatter, what a fucking good day....

habe viel gelernt auf dem Bikeandbeerseminar, sogar das Maikäferflugbenzin garnicht so schlecht ist ;-)

Gut das uns, auf dem Heimweg niemand gesehen hat!


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2014)

wenn jemand lust auf ne osterrunde hat gern melden.. so ab ca. 13.30 zeit...


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2014)

frohe Ostern


----------



## herby-hancoc (20. April 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> frohe Ostern


und dicke eier


----------



## imfluss (20. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern an alle Teutonen !
Heut abend gibts ne sehr entspannte Runde um 18.15 oben aufm Postdamm. Falls jemand mitkommen möchte einfach da sein


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2014)

was geht morgen, wo geht es los und wann????????? TB, Info's, ich brauche info's


----------



## Mr.Penguin (20. April 2014)

Bitte auch um Info


----------



## imfluss (20. April 2014)

*EDIT* Ist was dazwischengekommen, werd morgen wohl nicht fahren können.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2014)

...der karfreitagbikeandbeernachbetrachtungsstuhlkreis von heute wird aber seine spuren zeigen..
es wird eine feuchte pianopiano-tour durch die 5 geheimen täler des dr.fu manschu geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Penguin (21. April 2014)

Ist aber gut am schütten... trotzdem 10 uhr?


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2014)

wetter sah ja echt kacke aus...aber petrus ist biker und hatte gnade mit uns..
es stellt sich immer wieder die frage ob es bei nass,,kalt,,warm oder weiß der geier sinn macht zu biken...

es macht..


----------



## enduro pro (21. April 2014)

was für ein wetter...sonne pur und super griffige trails..schöner tagesabschluß


----------



## jojo2 (22. April 2014)

nix los hier?
dann will ich mal leben in die bude bringen
cu. bis nächste woche dann
(und erzähl mir keiner, das hätte nix mit radfahren zu tun)






hat´s auch nich


----------



## Teuto81 (23. April 2014)

Jemand bock und Zeit Morgen früh ne Runde zu drehen? Start so zwischen 9 bis 10 Uhr.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2014)

jau jojo,,,nix los,,,alle am biken ,,,sonntag gab es den wunsch mal dort zu fahren wo wir noch nie waren,,,aber es sollte ganz in der nähe von ibbtown sein,,,und trails ohne ende sollte es dort auch geben...gibt es  nicht ???
doch !!!
wir waren gestern dort...
 


danke an martin und patrick für die hammer tour..


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,,alle am biken ,,,
> 
> 
> danke an martin und patrick für die hammer tour..




ach so
dann is ja gut
und ich dachte schon...

als ich mir gestern die seiten hier angeguckt hab,
hab ich nämlich gedacht, der thread hätte sich überlebt
keine reiseberichte, kaum mehr abenteuerberichte,
keine bilder, keine videos, keine witze

hier kurz vor der küste war das immmer ne schöne abwechslung
dann guck ich halt wieder dem leuchtturmlicht zu - so wie damals, hab ich gedacht

eigentlich ist der leuchtturm auch ganz schön
wenn ich mir den so rchtig anguck.
war mir noch nie aufgefallen:
der hat ja weiße und rote streifen!

hier is was los! man muss nur mal die augen aufmachen




heute abend mach ich wieder so was
will jemand mit?





(und wenn ich fleissig übe, komm ich irgendwann auch noch den leuchtturm hoch
und dann guck ich mal durchs fenster, woher dieses helle licht da kommt)


jetzt sag ich dann einfach mal
auf wiedersehen tb, gute nacht enduro
bis bald


----------



## schlabberkette (23. April 2014)

sieht sehr gut aus tb!

pfalz ihr es noch nicht wisst
das bootcamp is over und es war mal wieder der hammer
captain pain ketta kannte mal wieder keine gnade
erst fluchen (bergauf), dann jubeln (bergab)
beste trails bei perfektem wetter
lässige leude und legga essen
2 liter rieslingschorle (> 80% riesling/ < 20 % wasser) direkt nach megatour zeigten ihre wirkung
der jubel nach der letzten endlos-abfahrt konnte aber somit ins unendliche gesteigert werden 

richtig schee wars


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2014)

nur mut jojo,,,um den blick auf einen  leuchtturm würden dich leute ,,die nur einen blick auf einen wachtturm haben,, beneiden...frage den fb...oder noch schlimmer wenn jeden tag einer pingelt und mit dir über den wachturm quatschen will...
wenn du mal hochkletterst sag bitte bescheid..ich will auch wissen was für ein typ das licht ewig ein und ausschaltet..geiler job..
ob der threat sich überlebt hat oder nicht ??? keine ahnung...gelesen wird er von vielen,,sogar sehr vielen,,,geschrieben wird von den allerallerallermeisten nichts..
aber wenn es ihn nicht gäbe würden wir zb. die ketten² ³ gar nicht kennen..

moin schlabber,,,dass gebiet muss noch genauer erkundet werden..dann machen wir dort mal eine fette tour mit vielen technischen gimmicks ..oder ihr kommt mit auf erkundung..
da sind ein paar dinger die erstmal als nicht fahrbar gelten .. mal schauen..
auf bild 3 kann man genau sehen wie captain pain ketta über ihre einheit wacht..
oder bekommt der faicel gerade einen anschiß von ihr wegen dem v,,weil er frieden möchte und der weder  im ausbildungsplan,,noch im wortschatz des drill instructors vorkommt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (23. April 2014)

Peace ! Wer heut noch nen Feierabendausflug über teutonisches Trailgebiet buchen möchte ist hier richtig.
18:30h oben aufm Postdamm, ganz friedlich und ohne künstliches Licht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2014)

²oder den imfluss
³oder den papa-joe


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2014)

... oder den imfluss
... oder den papa joe
stimmt!


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. April 2014)

Und das wäre eine verdammte Schande!

Aber Jojo, keine Sorge, hier überlebt garnichts niemanden. Ich vermute eine gewisse Frühjahrsmüdigkeit, ausgelöst durch exzessives Biken. Auch ich bin kaum noch in der Lage meine Finger über die Tasten gleiten zu lassen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2014)

* Biken in und um Tecklenburg / Hermannsweg - Teil 2 *
Thomas, 21. Oktober 2010 ... 839 840 841

Antworten:
21.014
Aufrufe:
804.890
Papa-Joe
Vor 22 Minuten



* Biken in und um Dortmund - Teil 3 *
Thomas, 21. Oktober 2010 ... 631 632 633

Antworten:
15.811
Aufrufe:
522.799
Svennoos
Gestern um 22:22 Uhr



* Biken in und um Düsseldorf - Teil 1 *
Thomas, 30. November 2009 ... 385 386 387

Antworten:
9.652
Aufrufe:
416.253
fntms
Vor 11 Minuten



Geschlossen
* Biken in und um Düsseldorf *
Makke, 14. Oktober 2003 ... 432 433 434

Antworten:
10.832
Aufrufe:
404.691
_Hagen_
11. Februar 2008



Geschlossen
* Wuppertal und Umgebung *
mission-husky, 26. Mai 2003 ... 332 333 334

Antworten:
8.327
Aufrufe:
395.612
Thomas
2. Dezember 2009



* Mountainbiker auf der Halde Haniel *
KHUJAND, 14. Dezember 2009 ... 234 235 236

Antworten:
5.886
Aufrufe:
368.238
KHUJAND
Heute um 10:03 



Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Aber Jojo, keine Sorge, hier überlebt garnichts niemanden. .



ein marktführer macht sich keine sorgen um das überleben...er entscheidet ob und wann er geht..
uuuuuaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mawe (23. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ....
> ein marktführer macht sich keine sorgen um das überleben...er entscheidet ob und wann er geht..
> uuuuuaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


<OT>
Voooorsicht - Ich sage nur Myspace oder Nokia...
</OT>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2014)

myspace ?? nokia ??? kenne ich nicht..


----------



## mawe (23. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> myspace ?? nokia ??? kenne ich nicht..


Sag ich doch... ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2014)

aber tb du hast recht
so´n börsengang hätte schon was für sich
mir stehen ungefähr 3500 anteile zu.

ach du schaiße
woher hab ich in diesen bald sieben jahren all diese zeit genommen?

aber das spielt dann keine rolle mehr
die frage ist dann:
was mach ich dann mit all dem geld?



apple kaufen?
oder doch lieber...


----------



## imfluss (23. April 2014)

Wegen Gewitter hat sich die Runde heute für mich erübrigt und wird um einen Tag verschoben.


----------



## Teuto81 (23. April 2014)

Ja das Gewitter... Bin schön naß geworden!  Ausfahrt war trotzdem spaßig.


----------



## mawe (23. April 2014)

Wo war denn Gewiter?
In Ibbenbüren West sind insgesamt nur 50 Tropfen / m^2 heruntergekommen.


----------



## Papa-Joe (23. April 2014)

mawe schrieb:


> Wo war denn Gewiter?



In Steinfurt! Ich geh mal meine Unterhose auswringen...








(Ja ja, ich weiss was in euren Köpfen vorgeht, aber bitte spart euch die Fekalwitze  )


----------



## diddie40 (23. April 2014)

was in meinem kopf vorgeht will ich hier nicht posten, aber was machst du in Steinfurt?


----------



## schlabberkette (23. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,,dass gebiet muss noch genauer erkundet werden..dann machen wir dort mal eine fette tour mit vielen technischen gimmicks ..oder ihr kommt mit auf erkundung..



gebiete erkunden? freeriden in seiner ursprünglichen form??? geil!! wann? wo?
scheixxe...hab ich voll bock drauf aber wenig zeit...aber diese werden wir schon noch finden!!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> da sind ein paar dinger die erstmal als nicht fahrbar gelten .. mal schauen..



uuahhhhhhhh...sehr interessant...du machst mich neugierig!!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> auf bild 3 kann man genau sehen wie captain pain ketta über ihre einheit wacht..
> oder bekommt der faicel gerade einen anschiß von ihr wegen dem v,,weil er frieden möchte und der weder  im ausbildungsplan,,noch im wortschatz des drill instructors vorkommt ??



so isset tb
aber ich glaube das v war auch ein hilferuf von faicel für zwei weitere morphin-tabletten....


----------



## M.N. (24. April 2014)

Servus, ich wurde am Wochenende gefragt wo ich das Radfahren gelernt habe... ich habe gesagt in Teutonien! Darauf kam die Frage von den Slowenischen Jungs, ob es da nur so gestörte gibt, und ich habe gesagt, da gibt es noch viel schlimmere! Greetz aus AT hoffe man sieht viele in Saalbach beim Bikes and Beats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. April 2014)

wer ist denn bei uns bitte schön verrückt??? alles ganz normale leute 

saalbach wird schon gut..


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. April 2014)

alter schwede,,was ein turm,,,,im augenblick fällt mir kein teutone ein der sich da runter schmeisst..nicht mal nach 5 liter bier und 28 persico...respekt...wir sehen uns in saalbach...

wir waren heute wieder am verwunschenen berg...wieder neue trails entdeckt...die to do liste hat sich wieder vergrößert..beim nächsten ritt werden die protektoren eingepackt..
am ende eines steinfeldes steckte in einem grossen felsblock ein schwert...ich habe es heraus gezogen ,,,ging ganz schön schwer,,daher kommt wahrscheinlich der name schwer t ,,,da kam so ein typ und sagte wenn ich es schaffen würde es wieder herein zu stecken hätte ich einen wunsch frei...
kein thema,,,schwert wieder rein und fertig...
mein wunsch war das ich ein bike möchte mit dem ich alles machen kann was es biketechnisch so gibt...
kein problem meinte er....hat geklappt...
ehrlich....

beweisfoto wird mir heute noch zugeschickt...reiche ich dann nach..


----------



## diddie40 (24. April 2014)

das hört sich doch gut an, sag Bescheid, dann komme ich auch in voller Verkleidung


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. April 2014)

mache ich diddie...wir hatten heute mit kurzer hose und holzgewehr echt schiss an der ein oder anderen stelle..
wir wollten aber auch nicht das am ende einer heult...


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. April 2014)

Hm, auch ich bin äußerst interessiert... Nächste Woche Sonntag müsste ich es endlich mal wieder aufs Rad schaffen. Tschaka!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2014)

der bilderbeauftragte lässt leider noch auf sich warten..
vorher glaubt das mit dem schwert und dem wunschbike bestimmt keiner..


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2014)

mein wunsch war das ich ein bike möchte mit dem ich alles machen kann was es biketechnisch so gibt...
kein problem meinte er....hat geklappt...
ehrlich....

beweisfoto wird mir heute noch zugeschickt...reiche ich dann nach..[/QUOTE]

traaarrraaa,,,,hier das beweisfoto..im hintergrund der fels mit dem schwert..schlauer typ,,er selber fuhr das neue excalibur..


----------



## mawe (25. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> traaarrraaa,,,,hier das beweisfoto....


Ein siamesisches Zwillings-Bike? Cool!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2014)

alles nur momentaufnahmen,,,,,aneinandergereiht aber ein schöner film...
wir wollten übrigens noch mit der wells fargo railroad den berg hoch fahren,,ging leider nicht,,,die wurde kurz vorher von billy the kid überfallen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2014)

dann wurden wir von indianern verfolgt und haben uns in hohem gras versteckt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2014)

nach kurzer zeit kam bei uns panik auf...nicht wegen den indianern,,,oder weil wir uns völlig verfahren hatten..
nein...das feuerwasser neigte sich dem ende 

 ...
da haben wir mitten im sumpf eine sehr sehr hohe alte holzbrücke gefunden...
der weg zurück nach teutonia..


*ps.*

*sollte jemand der meinung sein das es meine absicht war ihn neugierig auf den verwunschenen berg zu machen,entspricht das seiner freien meinung und interpretation...*


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. April 2014)

Wahnsinn! Diese Dynamik! Dieser Blick in den Augen..., als hätte er Kunibert erblickt um ihn zu enthaupten..., mit seinem langen Schwert..., UNGLAUBLICH!


----------



## schlabberkette (25. April 2014)

*ich bin ja mal so GAR NICHT neugierig!!!*







....du sack


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2014)

ach schlabber,,,der block auf bild 1 ist übrigens der zieldrop für leute mit guten nerven...das steinfeld die anfahrt...vermutlich hat das ding noch keiner gemacht...evtl. mit einem motocrosser..mit dem bike wohl eher nicht...
komm und hol ihn dir...uuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Thomas_v2 (25. April 2014)

Die Motocrosser fahren den Block hoch und nicht runter ;-)
Einmal im Jahr ist da meistens im Herbst so eine Trial-Veranstaltung, ist ganz interessant. Die sind völlig schmerzfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. April 2014)

da  hoch fahren ???? das ist ja noch bescheuerter...das schaue ich mir im herbst an..


----------



## diddie40 (25. April 2014)

und ich wollte schon fragen, wie denn die Landung da aussieht.
Ist heute jemand mit dem bike unterwegs?


----------



## Thomas_v2 (25. April 2014)

Ich wollte heute in euren Gefilden räubern, d.h. wollte wohl vom Bocketal zum nassen Dreieck und zurück. Kann ich mich da bei jemandem dranhängen?


----------



## scott-bussi (25. April 2014)

Wer den kleinen Scotti glücklich machen will, klickt hier auf den Stern! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1610605#comment-1154275


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. April 2014)

M.N. schrieb:


> Servus, ich wurde am Wochenende gefragt wo ich das Radfahren gelernt habe... ich habe gesagt in Teutonien! Darauf kam die Frage von den Slowenischen Jungs, ob es da nur so gestörte gibt, und ich habe gesagt, da gibt es noch viel schlimmere! Greetz aus AT hoffe man sieht viele in Saalbach beim Bikes and Beats




muß ich mal loswerden..hast dich echt gemacht ;-))


----------



## diddie40 (25. April 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wer den kleinen Scotti glücklich machen will, klickt hier auf den Stern!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1610605#comment-1154275


Dieses Foto gefällt mir aber besser:


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. April 2014)

Hey Diddie wo ist der Stern zum draufdrücken!!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (25. April 2014)

wie, das weißt du nicht?


----------



## rigger (25. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> alles nur momentaufnahmen,,,,,aneinandergereiht aber ein schöner film...
> wir wollten übrigens noch mit der wells fargo railroad den berg hoch fahren,,ging leider nicht,,,die wurde kurz vorher von billy the kid überfallen....
> Anhang anzeigen 288200



Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs teuto?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. April 2014)

schicke ich dir per pn...möchte nicht daran schuld sein wenn dort plötzlich eine bike invasion stattfindet..davon hat keiner was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (26. April 2014)

Wen es heute noch aufs Bike lockt : 13.30h Abfahrt an den Dörenther Klippen. Vermutlich Richtung Nasses Dreieck, dort gibts ne kleine Überraschung


----------



## Mr.Penguin (26. April 2014)

Sach mal wie lang die Tour wäre, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. April 2014)

oh männo  imfluss,,, die senioren treffen sich erst um 14:15 .....die überraschung möchten wir aber auch...
ist das möglich ???? gibt es für jeden biker eine oder für alle  eine gemeinsame bikerkollektivsammelgruppengemeinschaftsüberraschung ??????


----------



## imfluss (26. April 2014)

Die gibts nur für kampferprobte Teutonen, die schon an manchem Abgrund standen und dann einfach weitergefahren sind.
Call mich unterwegs einfach, wir deixeln das. Circa 15 Uhr an der Christus-Statue ND anpeilen dann passt das.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. April 2014)

wir werden sowas von dort sein....also...wenn möglich...du weißt ja wie das so ist mit der seniorengang..der eine muss immer pipi,,der andere muss viertelstündlich seine pillen nehmen,,,thrombosespritze setzen usw. usw...


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. April 2014)

nix thrombose,,,die alten opas auf ihren neuen bikes haben es richtig krachen lassen...
wo mit den alten bikes noch gezittert wurde,,,wurde mit den neuen nicht lange gefackelt..
bilder sind kacke,,,,aber die jungs waren so schnell das sogar mein äppel gti keine chance hatte..


----------



## Jabomania (26. April 2014)

Nur ne kleine Tour heute gemacht


----------



## jojo2 (26. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> äppel gti



wer da nix erkennt, is kein radfahrer
sauber!

war aber ganz schön knapp da am ende
mannoman!


die bilder erinnerten mich sofort an das voreis video
musste ich aber erst wiederfinden


----------



## Mr.Penguin (26. April 2014)

Für tb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2014)

so
weil ich kein facebook hab
müsst ihr wieder dran glauben:
es gießt in strömen,
aber meine sachen von gestern sind wieder trocken,
und ich bin gleich im wald


tb für dich,
der du gerade bei der arbeit bist
eine meine lieblingsradfahrertruppen hat ein neues video rausgebracht
die sind so wie du
und die andern
hach ich find das klasse





und wenn ich ab morgen wieder erkältet bin
liegt´s nich an den zecken, das liegt an mir
cu


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2014)

so!
back from nature
krass, was man so im wald erleben kann

ich bin grad dabei, die alten pfade, die ich in den letzten monaten nicht mehr gesehen hab,
wieder gängig zu machen. und der, auf dem ich heute unterwegs war, 
hatte schwere schäden aus dem letzten 3/4 Jahr aufzuweisen.
das heftigste auf dem waren schäden durch einen harvester,
der muss ungefähr so groß wie ein dreistöckiges gebäude gewesen sein.
an einer stelle hat der im weichen waldboden spuren hinterlassen,
die gar keine sind. voll krass tief und breit.
der keller von diesem dreistöckigen gebäude! 

na ja
zum glück hatte ich kurz vor ostern meinen klappspaten wiedergefunden
und jetzt gibt es bald ein neues gapchen in meinem wald
bald fertig

was für ein abenteuer

sind wieder belgerianer unterwegs?


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2014)

einen hab ich noch

käse
ich wollte das video nur verlinken,
denn in der beschreibung darunter
gibt es ein paar infos zu diesem park
müsst ihr euch dann hinklicken


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. April 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb für dich,
> der du gerade bei der arbeit bist
> eine meine lieblingsradfahrertruppen hat ein neues video rausgebracht



jau jojo,,,die jungs haben mächtig spass ,,sogar mächtig viel spass..ganz ohne bauwerke,,nur das was der berg freiwillig hergibt...
ein berg,,,ein bike,,,ein mann....
uuaahh


@Mr.Penguin
danke dir,,,der fb hat sich sehr gefreut über das bunte pony...


ps.jojo
woher weißt du das ich heute in der tanzschule war ????


anhang für brillenträger und leute mit guten augen 

der jojo baut ein gap,,,der waldbauer findet es gar nicht nett..
dem jojo ist das egal,,,er findet das gap phänomenal..


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> anhang für brillenträger und leute mit guten augen
> der jojo baut ein gap,,,der waldbauer findet es gar nicht nett..
> dem jojo ist das egal,,,er findet das gap phänomenal..



ach was
den waldbauern kenn ich, den ärgert das nich
der freut sich immer, wenn ich meinen spass hab

phänomenal find ich das jetzt noch nich
deswegen wird´s mal zeit,
dass ich wieder irgendwo innen park komm

und das mit deinem job...
hallo? ich unterhalt mich auch manchmal mit andern leuten
ich bin nicht immer allein


----------



## schlabberkette (27. April 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sind wieder belgerianer unterwegs?


keine ahnung mit den belgerianern, aber ich glaube nicht
jedenfalls bin ich bei euch
zur zeit zwar wenig schreibend aber dafür auf jeden fall immer wieder lesend und guckend
@teutobiker: der neue äktschnwald auf deinen unscharfen bildern macht mich nun doch sehr neugierig!!
@jojo2: du bist wieder öfter im wald? das freut einen zu hören!! und zack.....stehen neue harvester-gaps! phänomenal!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (27. April 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> deswegen wird´s mal zeit,
> dass ich wieder irgendwo innen park komm


ich müsste auch mal wieder......


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. April 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich müsste auch mal wieder......



Boah ja, ich hätts auch mal wieder nötig. Park klingt aber auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Ketta (28. April 2014)

Moin zusammen, 

ich möchte mein Giant Faith verkaufen. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand jemanden, der Interesse hat...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/376238-giant-faith-0-m


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (28. April 2014)

Wir waren am We belgieren im wunderschönen malmedy  hach es ist einfach super da!!!

 und jojo, ich habe der nele auch ein video geschickt! Das muss sie dir zeigen wenn sie wieder da ist


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. April 2014)

@Teuto Biker : der neue äktschnwald auf deinen unscharfen bildern macht mich nun doch sehr neugierig!!
![/QUOTE]

die unscharfen bilder mit den scharfen jungs sind aus gloria teutonia...der imfluss special trail..
darauf zu sehen ,,,die tollkühnen rookies mit ihren fliegenden kisten..
hier noch was vom  verwunschenen berg.. sobald wir eine perfekte tour mit ganz viel
""" heute nicht spots """ zusammen haben melde ich mich bei euch...


----------



## jojo2 (28. April 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @jojo2: du bist wieder öfter im wald? das freut einen zu hören!! und zack.....stehen neue harvester-gaps! phänomenal!!!



jetzt wo du es sagst,
fällt mir das auch auf!
echt phänomenal!




Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Wir waren am We belgieren im wunderschönen malmedy  hach es ist einfach super da!!!
> 
> und jojo, ich habe der nele auch ein video geschickt! Das muss sie dir zeigen wenn sie wieder da ist



jaja die belgierer, die verstehen es, zu leben

und ob nele je wiederkommen will?
die fühlt sich da in ihrem englandland glaube ich ganz wohl
da hat sie berge!!

wellenberge und wolkenberge
und so


auf den film bin ich dann jetzt aber auch gespannt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. April 2014)

jemand bock morgen eine lockere tour zu fahren ??? 
abfahrt: 12°° 
ziel : verwunschener berg..

bitte pn

(mitfahrer darf keine fb - allergie haben)


----------



## enduro pro (28. April 2014)

tb, mittwoch auch??????


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. April 2014)

Da haste leider Pech die Pfeife wird morgen am verwunschenen Berg an die 7 Zwergen verhögert und muß bis an sein Lebensende Frondienste leisten, die stehen auf so einen Märchenonkel und dann hat er nur eine Wahl mit oder ohne Spuke wobei Spuke der Superzwerg ist, Da werden TB`s Träume wahr!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. April 2014)

och,,,,wie süß,,,,ich freue mich auch schon auf morgen,,,übrigens,,, die sache mit dir und den beiden  pittbulls habe ich mit dem hundehalter für dich geregelt...er stellt keine anzeige ,,,
die tiere sind soweit wieder wohl auf...nur er vermisst noch ein ohr...hast du das noch fb ???


@enduro pro 
wenn der fb mich morgen nicht an die zwergengang vertickt bin ich am mittwoch im odenwald..beerfelden...leider ohne bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. April 2014)

fb, alles gut merken und einprägen...

tb, viel spaß und grüß mir die armen Hunde....

..." das war verdammt noch mal ein guter Hund, junge"......


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. April 2014)

mache ich enduro,,,aber vermutlich wird es noch einige zeit dauern bis sie wieder ansprechbar sind...
die stehen noch voll unter schock...
kannst du mal mit dem fb sprechen ??? der typ will das ohr zurück...


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2014)

na super
jetzt haben radfahrer im wald nicht nur die waldnazis gegen sich
sondern auch noch die hundebesitzer

toll gemacht fb!
wirklich toll



viel feind
viel ehr!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. April 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> viel ehr!


in diesem Fall !Achtung! "Viel OHR"


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> "Viel OHR"



du meinst
fb hat zuhause ne sammlung von...

(mich schockt da gar nix. ich bin mit dobermännern aufgewachsen.
bis ich von meinen eltern ausgezogen bin,
habe ich hunderte von abgeschnittenen ohren gesehen.
kupieren nannte man das.
is allerdings seit puuh was weiß ich wann in deutschland verboten,
sollte man fb tyson vielleicht auch mal sagen)


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. April 2014)

viel ohr viel ehr...nee...der will das ding trocknen und dann als reifenheber nutzen !!! echt !!!
sein psychologe hatte ihm kurz vorher gesagt das er sich mehr gehör verschaffen muss...
hat er ja jetzt..

heute wurde eine weitere passage am verwunschenen berg bezwungen..für eine 90 min. tour reicht es schon..


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. April 2014)

Sagt ihr lieben, wird es am Sonntag ebenfalls eine Reise zum Zauberberg geben? Ich bin gespannt wie... naja, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Der Cherusker (29. April 2014)

Nun sitze Ich vor der Glotze, höhre den Regen ans Fenster klatschen und muß trotzdem grinsen wat für ein schöner Biketag, Sonne satt, ein schönes kaltes Glas Bier, neue Trails, super Leute(bis auf einen!!!!!!) Und was habe ich heute gelernt, es steht 15 mal Nukeproof auf den Lenker, 6 mal auf den Steuersatz, 8 mal auf der Sattelstütze, 14 mal auf den Laufräder, na ja so ist das eben auf den Baumarkträdern Werbung ist ALLES!!!!!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (29. April 2014)

stimmt, super tag, nur viel zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. April 2014)

schön das es auch dir gefallen hat fb,,trotz allem..das du den spaß am biken nicht verloren hast obwohl du und dein mimimi-bike erwartungsgemäß  total überfordert mit den neuen trails warst..
ich hätte gern ein schönes bild von dir,,auf dem du gestern richtig in action warst,,,,hier auf die seite gestellt..
aber leider gibt es das nicht..
egal..ich finde es toll von dir das du nicht den spaß am biken verlierst obwohl du bei jeder ausfahrt siehst das du biketechnisch die absolut falsche wahl getroffen hast..mittlerweile weder im uphill noch im downhill den hauch einer chance hast...
manch einer ist schon daran zerbrochen...
mein tip ::: geh in den baumarkt und kaufe dir ein neues bike...

hier das einzige foto auf dem du dein bike nicht schieben musst,,
darunter zu sehen ein bike mit heutiger technik und dem daraus resultierenden ergebnis..
nach der durchfahrt war der bach fast leer..


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. April 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Sagt ihr lieben, wird es am Sonntag ebenfalls eine Reise zum Zauberberg geben? !



jau..termin kommt...


----------



## jojo2 (30. April 2014)

heissa
da hattet ihr wohl spass

bitte schickt mir doch auch ein pn, falls ihr auch am sonntag einen ausflug macht
und ich dabei sein darf



das aktuelle benutzerbildchen tb
gibt´s das auch in groß?
(und oh. will ich das überhaupt?)


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. April 2014)

jau jojo,,dass gibt es auch in gross,,ob du das willst weiß ich nicht,,,sei einfach stark genug....
wir waren gestern auch an der stelle an der der fb vor vielen vielen jahren mit seiner klingonischen rakete auf der erde gelandet ist...hatte ein bißchen was feierliches...

termin kommt


----------



## jojo2 (30. April 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wir waren gestern auch an der stelle an der der fb vor vielen vielen jahren mit seiner klingonischen rakete auf der erde gelandet ist...hatte ein bißchen was feierliches...
> 
> termin kommt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 289373



von nahe dem erdkern auf die oberfläche
licht!

jo
is ja irgendwie auch wie ne ne geburt
also habt ihr seinen geburtsort wiedergefunden
kein wunder, dass er sich so freut
und ich mich jetzt auch mit ihm

cherusker ich freu mich


----------



## diddie40 (30. April 2014)

habe am sonntag auch mal wieder zeit. den Landungsplatz der klingonen muss ich sehen. also bitte auch ne pn an mich, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (30. April 2014)

Sonntag dabei...


----------



## mawe (30. April 2014)

Sonntag würde ich auch gern mitkommen.


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. April 2014)

Ach TB, ich weiß ja das dein Leben nach den vielen harten Aufschlägen mit deinen Bike nur noch aus Momentaufnahmen besteht!!! Aber Du mußt das Ganze sehen und da sieht es sehr schlecht für die aus und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage soll ich weiter schreiben oder lieber aufhöhren weil, wenn du den 2 Satz liest hast du den ersten Satz schon wieder vergessen also was soll das bringen!!! Las die Drogen weg, geh zum Arzt vielleich werden aus 15 Sekunden 30!!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (30. April 2014)

tach allerseits
falls jemand interesse hat uns zu begleiten
wir (jana_tuerlich, ketta, schulte und ich) rocken morgen so gegen 12/13Uhr in bad iburg die trails
am freitag, samstag und sonntag werden wir durch den deister deistern.....

verdammt....
den klingonischen landeplatz würde ich natürlich auch gerne sehen
und alles andere auch......aber so kann ich mich wenigstens länger drauf freuen!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (30. April 2014)

Ach FB, Du bist ein fach zu fair. Erwähne doch mal wie der TB bei der Flussdurchfahrt über den Lenker ging(Momentaufnahme ohne Foto) und von Pätty und Martin(a) im Garten Eden trocken gerubbelt wurde.
Das süffisante lächeln einiger beteiligten hat seine Gründe


----------



## enduro pro (30. April 2014)

.... mein neid ist mit euch


----------



## rigger (1. Mai 2014)

Mal schauen ob ich es am sonntach auf den Bock schaffe, im Moment marschiere ich auf die 300. Überstunde zu und hab echt nicht viel Zeit...


----------



## imfluss (1. Mai 2014)

Freitag Abendründchen 18 Uhr aufm Postdamm oben. 3 Stunden locker durch den Teuto surfen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Mai 2014)

wenn ich pünktlich wieder in teutonia eintreffe bin ich dabei..
hier in beerfelden herrscht 24 stunden dauerregen...da habt ihr nichts verpasst..
am sonntag wird es eine mächtig grosse truppe werden...bin gespannt was ihr von den trails haltet..
evtl. ff einpacken..der kann im auto bleiben und wird am ende der tour vielleicht  gebraucht..
für die tour würde ich knieschoner empfehlen..


----------



## chrisxrossi (3. Mai 2014)

is ja richtig was los hier.

Henne, Marc und mich könnt ihr morgen ab 11 in Winterberg treffen. 

Sonntag wird super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (3. Mai 2014)

Wer heute nachmittags entspannt im Teuto biken möchte : 14 Uhr Bocketal, es geht Richtung Pommesbude Tecklenburg.


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2014)

an alle deisterianer und traumbergfahrer
ich habe mein rad gefunden - endlich





pn an tb:
ich komme morgen nicht
viel spass


----------



## diddie40 (3. Mai 2014)

nice!!!!
ob das mit dem bike auch geht?:
http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-brandneuer-rose-uncle-jimbo-prototyp-2015/


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2014)

hmm
hab ich doch gewußt, dass die das neu machen!

jo geht auch mit dem rad
ist bereits alles integriert - fast nix von dem zu erkennen, was sich da heißes verbirgt


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2014)

darum ist der FB immer so ausgeglichen......


----------



## diddie40 (4. Mai 2014)

wann ist denn der erste Gig des Teutonen Duos. FbTb?


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Mai 2014)

das cover für unsere cd ist schon fertig...der fb leider auch..
vermutlich wird es in saalbach den ersten live gig geben..

@jojo2 
wir werden dir später berichten wie es war,,oder nicht war..


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2014)

duo katastrophale


----------



## imfluss (4. Mai 2014)

Sensationell ! Toller Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2014)

jepp, schön gelaufen die runde...schöne trails und nette leute....


----------



## diddie40 (4. Mai 2014)

sollten wir auf jeden fall mal öfters hin


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Mai 2014)

jau ihr süßen,,und das waren noch nicht alle pisten,,der ein oder andere trail wartet noch darauf geknackt zu werden,,feinet dingen...

@chrisxrossi wo bleiben denn die bilder von der tiefschneeabfahrt ???


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Mai 2014)

Hier:


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## bravebiker (4. Mai 2014)

Klasse Ding, dort komme ich bestimmt nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Mai 2014)

mehr will das ding nicht


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Mai 2014)

hier


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Mai 2014)

1


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Mai 2014)

hab nochmehr, aber der kack will nicht mehr annehmen


----------



## der krefelder (4. Mai 2014)

weitere Bilder


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. Mai 2014)

hey leute wo war den das????


----------



## mawe (4. Mai 2014)

Coole Tour heute, fahre ich immer gerne wieder...

Dank auch an die TB unc Christian fürs Auskundschaften und Guiden!


----------



## Totoxl (4. Mai 2014)

Ja, hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## Totoxl (4. Mai 2014)

Top Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Mai 2014)

schaut mal in die Augen. Das nenne ich Skepsis.


----------



## imfluss (4. Mai 2014)

Nächstes Mal gehts da in Keilformation runter.


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2014)

hammer abfahrt  unfahrbar


----------



## der krefelder (4. Mai 2014)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> hey leute wo war den das????


Teutonen im Piesberg


----------



## diddie40 (4. Mai 2014)

hier mal was für Liebhaber


----------



## Jabomania (4. Mai 2014)

Grandioser Bike Tag


----------



## bravebiker (4. Mai 2014)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> schaut mal in die Augen. Das nenne ich Skepsis.


Ich sehe da eiserne Entschlossenheit


----------



## ricobra50 (4. Mai 2014)

Ist niemand runter gefahren ?? Bild


----------



## Jabomania (4. Mai 2014)

Eine Seite zurück sind alle Bilder zu zusehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Mai 2014)

nur die Härtesten sind haben sich runter getraut, also alle


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Mai 2014)

schöne fotos von krassen typen in gnadenloser landschaft 
geilo


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2014)

mawe schrieb:


> Dank auch an die TB unc Christian fürs Auskundschaften und Guiden!



danke danke,,wenn der rest  vom berg erkundet ist gibt es eine feierliche eröffnungstour...
der fb möchte dann den feierlichkeiten einen musikalischen rahmen geben und übt schon fleißig..
bis jetzt hat er aber noch keinen ton aus seinem instrument heraus bekommen..
wenn er bis zur eröffnung nicht merkt das ich ihm anstatt einem kamm einen schwamm gekauft habe wird sich auch nicht viel daran ändern..

vorher wird es noch eine krasse tour in einer ganz anderen gegend geben..
termin steht noch nicht fest,,hier die pn :::
Hey Teutobiker,schön daß du dich meldest!!! Natürlich können wir was ausmachen,nur würde ich gern mal wissen wie anspruchsvoll die Tour denn sein darf damit ich auch was nettes zusammenstellen kann.Bin da für alles mögliche offen(ausser Bikepark....hab mich fett gemault...)alles andere is möglich von easy mit netten Boxenstopps bis heavy mit anschliessendem Apresbike. ;-)



uuuaaahhhhhhhhh,,heavy und apresbike,,,,yyyeeeaaaahhh,,,


----------



## enduro pro (5. Mai 2014)

von zart bis hart, alles kann, nix muß... TB, wo du dich immer rumtreibst


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ... TB, wo du dich immer rumtreibst



diskretion wird dort erwartet und geboten...


----------



## enduro pro (5. Mai 2014)

ahhhh, so ist das.... na dann pssssssssssst....

morgen ab 19.00 jemand lust auf "in den abend radeln" ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2014)

oh mist,,,da habe ich leider schon einen termin im nagelstudio...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> oh mist,,,da habe ich leider schon einen termin im nagelstudio...


Hier?
http://img01.lachschon.de/images/68187_mobiles_nagelstudio-medium.jpg


----------



## enduro pro (5. Mai 2014)

wo gehobelt wird da fallen späne, wie ist das denn beim nageln  

FBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB ????????


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hier?
> http://img01.lachschon.de/images/68187_mobiles_nagelstudio-medium.jpg



jau,,,der gehört mir,,,hätte ich gewußt das der enduro biken will hätte ich den termin nicht angenommen..schade...

reim::
klopft es an meiner nagelstudiowohnwagentüre,,
geht es nicht um pediküre..


----------



## enduro pro (5. Mai 2014)

war von meiner seite auch nur so eine idee, kann auch am mittwoch oder donnerstag sein....

wie war das noch " handwerk hat goldenen boden" also fleißig nageln, dübeln, haken und schrauben....


----------



## rigger (5. Mai 2014)

Der Teuto kennt so manches Nagelstudio!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Mai 2014)

TB, haste nen neuen Pulli? Ich kennen nur den grün-roten, nicht den rot-grünen?!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2014)

nee,,nur der hut ist neu...habe ich mir am freitag dem 13. bei jason in der elm street gekauft..


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2014)

gibt es keine news aus dem deisteraner deister ???
hier,,,,aus wikipedia :::

Einen Menschen, mit dem man nichts mehr zu tun haben will, würde man am liebsten „über den Deister schicken“, damit er endlich verschwindet..

erzählt das aber bitte nicht dem fb...


----------



## Ketta (5. Mai 2014)

deisteraner kurztagebuch
freitag: schulte, jana_tuerlich und schlabber haben versucht so lange im regen zu fahren bis das bike komplett mit schlamm bedeckt war und schwimmhäute an den händen wuchsen
samstag: ketta hat gutes wetter aus der heimat mitgebracht, die trails waren schnell abgetrocknet und wurden gerockt 
sonntag: sektionstraining am barbiegrab und farnweg mit fotoshooting, danke an jana-tuerlich dafür 
es war ein geniales WE, coole Unterkunft gefunden wo man auch mal mit mehreren Leuten (8-12) nächtigen könnte...
jana-tuerlich arbeitet bestimmt gerade an einer fotostory


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Mai 2014)

Onkel Werner hat heut alle Stages erfolgreich absolviert. Als Belohnung gabs dann Cocktais in der City:


----------



## chrisxrossi (5. Mai 2014)

Bin gespannt auf Eure Fotostory. Hoffe es gibt auch Fotos ohne Knieschoner und so….


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Mai 2014)

respekt onkel werner..dafür hat man kleine brüder...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Mai 2014)

@Ketta hast du den Donnerstag verdrängt?


----------



## avid49 (6. Mai 2014)

..........man lernt nie aus!
2 schöne Tage und tolle Aufnahmen!


----------



## enduro pro (6. Mai 2014)

werner, klasse bild...können wir gern noch mal wiederholen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Mai 2014)

gerne wieder wieder wieder wieder wieder wieder wiederholen...
ich bin dabei dabei dabei dabei dabei dabei dabei dabei dabei .....


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. Mai 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (6. Mai 2014)

stimmt, da war ja was....

 tb.... alte hütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Mai 2014)

TB, alles gute!


----------



## rigger (6. Mai 2014)

TB alte Säge alles Gute!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Mai 2014)

Wusste ichs doch, Rotzi hat Namenstag. Alles gute TB! Lass dich nicht beißen.


----------



## rene303 (6. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute is bei euch in den nächsten Tagen ne Tour geplant? Würde gerne mal ne runde mit euch drehen!


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Mai 2014)

uuhhh ahhhhh
bin zwar spät dran aber fast noch rechtzeitig

****
für dich, der zwischen schlot und schacht
sich nicht viel aus schnickschnack macht
beginnt ein neues lebensjahr
mein freund, bleib mir gesund und klar

....an deinem geburtstag bist du wie der fc schlacke: der meister der herzen 

hömma tebee
ich wünsch dich watt


----------



## jojo2 (7. Mai 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> uuhhh ahhhhh
> bin zwar spät dran aber fast noch rechtzeitig
> 
> ****
> ...




vor rührung konnte ich nich eher antworten
kerr wat schöne worte fürn feinen kerl
jo denn 
glückwunsch nachträglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (7. Mai 2014)

TB alles Gute  Auf dass Du noch viele steile Stellen meistern wirst !


----------



## jojo2 (7. Mai 2014)

(tb
jezz ma was außer der reihe:
vor ein paar jahren hatte ich noch einen abreißkalender
mit bibelsprüchen für jeden tag
jezz
jezz hab ich deine benutzerbildchen für jede lebenslage
wollte dir dafür auch einmal danken
danke)


----------



## brcrew (7. Mai 2014)

Alles gute Tb!!


----------



## ricobra50 (7. Mai 2014)

TB, alles gute!


----------



## mawe (7. Mai 2014)

Moin TB. Auch von mir einen Herzlichen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2014)

danke für die glückwünsche,,,bin jetzt in dem alter in dem mann sie um so mehr brauchen kann...
ach wat,,,lieber schmerzen von einem misslungenen biketag wie  extase beim bingo..
mit dem nukeproof-seniorenbike geht das noch ein paar jahre..


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. Mai 2014)

Ach jetzt versteh ich den Bikekauf, Seniorenbike!!!! Darum steht auf jeden Teil mehrmals der Name das man trotz fortschreitender Demenz immer weiß was man Fährt, gute Wahl für dein Zustand!!!! Ööchchhh alles Gute zum...........Quatsch, Respekt das Du so alt geworden bist wie du aussiehst!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2014)

FB "die natter" hat wieder zugebissen  

warte mal ab bis du in sein alter kommst....


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2014)

schön das du auch mal was verstehst fb..und auch noch erklären kannst....mein glückwunsch...

warum werde ich das gefühl nicht los das einer von uns beiden noch blöder ist wie ich ???

kannst du mir das auch erklären süßer ???


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2014)

das ist ware männerfreundschaft....so soll es sein... der eine erklärt dem anderen die welt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (7. Mai 2014)

Oh je, ich glaube jetzt bin ich zu weit gegangen, mit welcher Aussage wegen Rad oder wegen Alter!!!! Ich muß mich wirklich ein bischen zügeln, aber bei manchen Sachen oder Leuten sehe ich einfach rot.


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2014)

FB, eine runde bier bei der nächsten ausfahrt sollte das problem wieder grade rücken


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2014)

hier fb ,, ich habe dir ein bild gemalt..


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2014)

schön TB, das grün wird ihm gefallen


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2014)

jau,,,er mag ja so gerne grün,,,,grün,,,die farbe der hoffnung,,, der hoffnung das er nicht wieder sofort rot sieht..


----------



## Papa-Joe (7. Mai 2014)

Salute,

gibt es einen Münsteraner, der am Samstag zum Bierfest fährt und noch Platz im Wagen hat?
Oder vielleicht jemanden aus Ibbtown mit 'nem freien Schlafplatz?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2014)

strategisch gesehen liegt der fb am günstigsten für dich papa..
wird dann aber eine lange nacht,,,der ist immer der letzte,,genau wie beim biken..

morgen ist um 16°° treff,,,
wer danach noch bock hat,,,




die spielen im rosenhof,,habe noch einen platz frei..


----------



## Totoxl (7. Mai 2014)

Also Tb, mein Internet und sowieso und genau darum....
Ach schei§e, ich habs vergessen. Evtl ist es dir bei den ganzen Gratulanten ja gar nicht aufgefallen?
Aber besser spät als nie, ich wünsche dir das beste zum Wiegenfest, leider halt nachträglich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Mai 2014)

jo toto,,danke..warst mit abstand nicht der letzte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (8. Mai 2014)

Au weia!
TB hatte Geburtstag und ich hab's total verpennt

TB, alles Gute nachträglich!!
Laß dich schön feiern! Richi, Manni und ich werden am Samstag eine Weinschorle auf dich schlabbern.


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wer danach noch bock hat,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaa, die gibt´s ja noch...


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Mai 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Richi, Manni und ich werden am Samstag eine Weinschorle auf dich schlabbern.



aber nicht gleich wieder zwei liter auf ex direkt nach der mördertour
du hast ja gesehen wie das enden kann 

euch viel spaß inner palz


----------



## enduro pro (8. Mai 2014)

hab gehört es soll nen Yeti geben in der Pfalz...


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Mai 2014)

yeti ??? yeti in der valls ?? die bekommt man in der falls nur nach einer überdosis
Himalaya  *Gokshura*
zu sehen..

und jau schlabber,,die gibt es noch,,genau so wie früher,,haben sich in den letzten  20 jahren nicht von der musikindustrie verbiegen lassen,,,
live sind die echt der hammer..


----------



## enduro pro (8. Mai 2014)

in der pfalz soll es yeti's zum drauf reiten geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Mai 2014)

uuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,
*  Himalaya Tribulus Terrestris Gokshura  *
*Preis:* *EUR 16,90* (EUR 56,33 / 100 g)
  Alle Preisangaben inkl. MwSt.
Nur noch 3 auf Lager

verbessert die Potenz
verbessert die Erektion
mindert Wechseljahrbeschwerden
erhoeht den Progesteronlevel der Frau
dann lag ich doch gar nicht so falsch...


----------



## enduro pro (8. Mai 2014)

ach, deshalb in die valls....verstehe...verkaufsveranstaltung, kaffeefahrt, heizdecken und so...


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2014)

tb, gestern noch los gewesen???


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2014)

jau,,,2 stunden ganz locker durch den teuto,, pani bekommt man bergab nicht mehr aus dem windschatten,,dass neue bike hat sich für ihn zu 100% gelohnt..
nicht das die jungs uns in saalbach um die ohren fahren !!!!!!!!
da müssen wir uns noch eine story  einfallen lassen,,,warum in saalbach überholverbot herrscht..


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2014)

das ist doch super... freut mich für pani...

ja, das wird dann nicht einfach...überholverbot, hmmm, ich denke mal nach...

kann da nicht danny mc'askil noch mal was machen???


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2014)

oder mehr trainieren,,,mittwoch zum verwunschenen berg ??


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2014)

ich weiß noch nicht wann ich nächste woche frei hab, ich glaube ich muß am dienstag...

wenn der tag egal ist bin ich dabei...


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2014)

montag - mittwoch nachmittag bin ich im ruhrpott ..


----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2014)

das heißt??? früh wieder zu hause???


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2014)

das heißt :::
montag um 8°° anreise zum ziel ihrer wahl/qual,,dass charmante oberhausen empfängt sie auf tradionelle art mit einem stau..anschließend  stärken sie sich am reichhaltigen buffet bevor es zum ca.8 stündigen blablabla geht..
danach lassen sie den tag mit mindestens 5 liter bier ausklingen.
am dienstag kämpfen sie mit dem zwang im bett liegen zu bleiben ,, keine angst,,die reiseleitung sorgt dafür das auch sie pünktlich zum mindestens 8 stündigen blublubblub erscheinen..
danach lassen sie den tag mit mindestens 5 liter bier ausklingen.wie gehabt.
am mittwoch heißt es abschied nehmen aus dem wunderschönen oberhausen..
nur 6 stunden blablublablu und gegen 15°° geht es dort hin zurück wo sie eigentlich gar nicht weg wollten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. Mai 2014)

ahhhh ja.... verstehe... nicht einfach


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Mai 2014)

Draußen am regnen und nichts los hier, alle am biken wah!!!! Heute Abend beim TB bischen Geburtstag feiern, ich habe auch eine Kleinigkeit für den TB, natürlich für das neue Bike was wird das wohl sein? Ich sag mal so mit diesen neuen Biketeil erkennt man sofort seinen Fahrstil, gibt ihn und anderen auf jeden Trail Sicherheit pur, macht sein Seniorenbike um Jahre jünger und passt zu seinen überragenden IQ!!!!
Ja dann mal bis heut Abend endlich mal wieder etwas anderes wie biken!!!!


----------



## Totoxl (10. Mai 2014)

Überzreibt das heute abend nicht.  Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen in der Tageszeitung und Bilder in Fetish Foren


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/shimano-bds-round-2-fort-william-practice-uncut-2014.html


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Mai 2014)

@Totoxl: Jau, hier das erste Bild vom rasierten FB:

*http://bdsmerziehung.xxx-index.net/files/2013/09/nylon-fetisch.jpg *

Wieso kommen eigentlich die Schwindelanfälle erst jetzt? Ich glaube ich leg mich noch mal ein wenig hin. War ein sehr schöner Abend.
Und TB, schreib mir mal, welches Rennen du genau meintest, ich habs so spontan nicht gefunden.


----------



## Totoxl (11. Mai 2014)

Schöne Hände hat er auch....


----------



## Ketta (11. Mai 2014)

@*Papa-Joe*: hier http://www.toughguy.co.uk/, ich habs direkt für euch gefunden, ihr habt eingeschlagen, ihr seid dabei, yeahhh! das wird dein Jahr Papa-Joe, wenn sich der Schwindel gelegt hat


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Mai 2014)

äähh,,,rennen,,,welches rennen ??? ich mache § 19,20 und 21 strafgesetzbuch geltend...
ich weiß von nix...
ach doch......jetzt kommt es wieder...
der papa joe wollte sich den bart abschneiden und  die neue helene fischer cd kaufen wenn er kneifen sollte..

http://www.toughguy.co.uk/

for boys with big eggs only
wir hatten abgemacht das wir nur mit einem kilt bekleidet starten...betonung liegt auf nur und kilt..
so,,, jetzt noch 1000 sit ups und das training kann starten...
sieg oder blut am kilt...uuuaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Mai 2014)

Also ich meine auch ich erinnern zu können, dass das Wort Kilt gestern mal gefallen ist, aber ich glaube das beschränkte sich auf "ich hab auch einen".

Ich hatte einen anderen Lauf im Kopf, aber dieser sieht auch nett aus. Okay, Tickets können gekauft werden 59 Pfund gehen noch. Wie kommen wir hin, fahren, fliegen? Für die Unterkunft kennst du da jemanden sagtest du, oder?

*Und wer traut sich noch alles???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Mai 2014)

jau,,,ich kenne zwei gestörte engländer,,es kann gut sein das die auch mit wollen...leider kommen beide nicht aus der gegend in der das spektakel statt findet..
würde vorschlagen mit dem auto hin,,,wenn möglich zimmer nehmen,,oder zelten..
übrigens,,,der monat februar eignet sich in england ganz besonders zum zelten..


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Mai 2014)

Der Oktober ebenfalls!

Wobei ich ja ein beheiztes Hotelzimmer mit Whirlpool bevorzugen würde, ode meinste das wäre dann in sich nicht so stimmig?


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Mai 2014)

Jau, die Senioren und ich sind zurück aus der Pfalz!
2,5 Tage, über 100 km und über 3000 Hm wurden feinste Trails gerockt.
Ein Yeti wurde gesichtet, Bodenproben mit Schlammpackung genommen, Weinschorle verkostet, geheime Harley-Davidson Raucherzimmer besichtigt, Telefonnummern an die weiblichen Einwohner gegeben, gefuttert, Soundcheck gemacht, Senioren für ihre Fitness bewundert, Waldnazis (ja gibt es auch in der Pfalz) getroffen und geshoppt.
3 Tage die sich mal wieder richtig gelohnt haben!!


----------



## jojo2 (12. Mai 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> @*Papa-Joe*: hier http://www.toughguy.co.uk/, ich habs direkt für euch gefunden, ihr habt eingeschlagen, ihr seid dabei, yeahhh! das wird dein Jahr Papa-Joe, wenn sich der Schwindel gelegt hat




jungs macht das!
die überlebenden toughguys werden berühmt
manche verdienen jetzt millionen, aber das is ja eigentlich unwichtig
frauenherzen und nich nur die!
ganze frauen! werden euch zu füßen liegen
und nich nur da...







seid ihr bescheuert
fahrt ma innen wald
da wars die letzten tage auch super


----------



## enduro pro (13. Mai 2014)

Winterstarre???????


----------



## Zico (13. Mai 2014)

Duldungsstarre!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. Mai 2014)

wird zeit das das wetter besser wird....


----------



## Ketta (13. Mai 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wird zeit das das wetter besser wird....


wieso, bei uns war das wetter heut gut, sonne + wolken, kein regen


----------



## enduro pro (13. Mai 2014)

hier auch, nur keine zeit


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Mai 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> wieso, bei uns war das wetter heut gut, sonne + wolken, kein regen


 ich bin nach der Arbeit zum Parkplatz per Fähre gebracht worden...


----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ich bin nach der Arbeit zum Parkplatz per Fähre gebracht worden...




das is ja noch gar nichts
wir wollten montag in winterberg radfahren
der einzige wasserfreie platz war aber schon besetzt
da stand die arche
also mussten wir noch weiter schwimmen
das war blöd


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Mai 2014)

boah ,,,noah ,, noah in winterberg,,,der jojo hat die arche gefunden...däniken und co suchen am ararat und in wibe steht sie herum...hammer...
für jojo,,, von bruce lee,,dem wahrscheinlich ersten rapper in deutschland..


----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2014)

du zurück
und gleich so schöne geschenke
danke

ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher...
entweder ich hab ich diesen sprechgesang von bruce gehaßt,
weil meine eltern den immer rauf und runter gespielt haben,
oder ich hab mitgesungen mit meiner engelstimme
...ne das kann doch nich

schaiße

aber danke

ja stimmt
ich bin schon ein guter finder
ich hab noch ganz andere sachen gefunden
hab ich dir schon von meinem klappspaten erzählt

nur der holzgriff, der... naja

auch schaiße
toll, dass du wieder da bist
hier war bildungsstarre oder so was


jo denn
bis später mal


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Mai 2014)

das mit deinem klappspaten tat mir damals echt leid,,,,,der schöne klappspaten..
nur wer schon mal einen klappspaten verloren gemacht hat weiß was du durchgemacht hast..
schön das du ihn nun wieder griffbereit hast.....


griffbereit,, hääähhää..


gibt es schon einen link zu deinem neuen video ???


----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> griffbereit,, hääähhää..



danke
scheint ja außenordentlich lustig im pott gewesen zu sein
was raucht man im pott?
höhö

grad hab ich die box mit den papiertaschentüchern wiedergefunden




Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gibt es schon einen link zu deinem neuen video ???



muss ich erst noch finden,
aber der tach is ja noch jung

die musik darin is so wie die von bruce willis da oben


----------



## jojo2 (14. Mai 2014)

ui
habe gerade von dem unglück in der türkei gehört
da is euch bestimmt nich nach lustigem schreiben
also denn
bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Mai 2014)

ach jojo,,,so schlimm wie das unglück auch ist...ich glaube wenn man am geschehen in der welt seine laune festmachen will wird es  nur sehr sehr selten lustig..
zumindest ich hätte bock auf den video..mit bruce springsteen ...yyeeaahh..


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> zumindest ich hätte bock auf den video..mit bruce springsteen ...yyeeaahh..




okay!
hier jetzt (ersatzweise) ein video von bruce joes papa
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/35597
und noch eins
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/35598

ich hab mir überlegt, ich mach lieber ein neues video
diesmal mit musik, die dir gefallen könnte
mit bruce duwirstschonsehen
morgen will ich auf einen geburtstag von einem 33jährigen,
der kann mich vorher musikalisch beraten
(noch mal was von tool vielleicht?)

@rigger du auch hier?
ma nich arbeiten?
danke


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2014)

cool
grade bin ich noch über die startseite gestolpert
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05...-reportage-zum-super-gravity-nrw-cup-vom-wdr/


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Mai 2014)

jau ,,und der papa  hat auch noch ein video wo er sich selber über den papa von dem kleinen roadgap schmeisst...und das ist nicht von papa..äähh,,pappe
tau papa joe,,hau es raus..


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Mai 2014)

Hier mal was für Dich Richi!
Das macht doch mal Mut!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (15. Mai 2014)

Danke Markus das bedeutet ich habe noch 5 J zeit


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Mai 2014)

5 jahre willst du dir das noch antun ritschi ???
biken ist doch total doof und langweilig..
so wie heute auch wieder...

der krefelder und ich sind heute einfach los ,,ohne ziel,,ohne stress..hinter jedem strauch mal schauen ob da was geht..und siehe da,,,der ehemalige mittelpunkt europas liegt mitten in teutonia...






dann ging es noch in einen erloschenen vulkan,,mit ganz bösen abfahrten,,,ob es dort  zum mittelpunkt der erde geht werden wir beim nächsten ritt erkunden...





wie gesagt,,biken ist doof..


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Mai 2014)

Hab heute auch noch überlegt einfach loszufahren. 
Aber dann mußte der Schneemensch noch beklebt werden.

@ Ritschi 
Das hast du falsch verstanden. Der Typ ist jetzt 65 und will noch bis 70 fahren!!
Hast also noch 10 Jahre.


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. Mai 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> okay!
> (noch mal was von tool vielleicht?)



Auch wenn ich nicht weiss worum es genau geht... schönes Video mit schöner Musik von Tool... guck ich auch!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> papa joe,,hau es raus..



War ja eigentlich nur zur Selbstanalyse, aber wenn ich so nett gefragt werde 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/35637

(Später hab ichs auch noch ein paar mal bis ganz in die Landung geschafft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (15. Mai 2014)

biken ist doch total doof und langweilig..
so wie heute auch wieder...

der krefelder und ich sind heute einfach los ,,ohne ziel,,ohne stress..hinter jedem strauch mal schauen ob da was geht..und siehe da,,,der ehemalige mittelpunkt europas liegt mitten in teutonia...

Anhang anzeigen 293107

dann ging es noch in einen erloschenen vulkan,,mit ganz bösen abfahrten,,,ob es dort  zum mittelpunkt der erde geht werden wir beim nächsten ritt erkunden...

Anhang anzeigen 293108

wie gesagt,,biken ist doof..[/QUOTE]


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 5 jahre willst du dir das noch antun ritschi ???
> biken ist doch total doof und langweilig..
> so wie heute auch wieder...
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht weiss worum es genau geht... schönes Video mit schöner Musik von Tool... guck ich auch!



du ahnungsloser
ich hab die hier schon zehn mal verlinkt

das
http://videos.mtb-news.de/29734
und das 

(ehrlich - das erste stück und nur das ist von tool)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/30320

das andere mit tool kommt erst noch  - für den tb
weil das, was ich ihm eigentlich zeigen wollte
viel zu liebliche musike hat 


radfahren zum mittelpunkt der erde is heiß
cool!


----------



## diddie40 (16. Mai 2014)

Für die Saalbachfahrer:
http://gravity-magazine.de/?p=9472


----------



## Totoxl (16. Mai 2014)

Scotti,  was gibt es den neues? Habe gehört das Mega durfte schon wieder weichen.


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Mai 2014)

Waaaas, wer erzählt denn so was???
Wolle kaufen??
Alles nur Gerüchte!
Den Schneemenschen hat ja auch noch nie jemand gesehen.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2014)

scotti betrachtet das thema kaufberatung

ich halte uns auf dem laufenden


und natürlich is der yeti schon gesehen worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Mai 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Alles nur Gerüchte!
> Den Schneemenschen hat ja auch noch nie jemand gesehen.






*Zitat Messner:*

Ich glaubte nicht an eine Yeti-Figur, hielt die Idee für eine reine Kopfgeburt, und war sogar so weit, zu sagen, die Yeti-Geschichte ist einfach Humbug. Erst durch meine eigene Begegnung mit dem unbekannten Wesen bin ich in eine Gegenhaltung verfallen und dachte ganz naiv: Wenn es real ist, kann ich es finden.


wer auch mal einen yeti sehen möchte,,,hier ein altes teutonisches hausrezept ::

300ml maikäferflugbenzin,1 tasse persico,,700ml klöbener krötenpfuhl,,50ml stacheldraht..

hier bekommt ihr alle zutaten	  http://www.yetiinteutonia.de/


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Mai 2014)

Boah ey!
Jojo du weißt echt wie man Spannung erzeugt!!

Aber ich in der Kaufberatung???
Wann und warum bin ich da gewesen??

Die Netzstrumpfhosen sind für Richi´s 120ten Geburtstag morgen.
Da will ich mich mal schick machen. 
Ich hab Samstag gesehen das man das in Europa jetzt so macht.
Den Edding für den Bart habe ich mir auch schon besorgt.



http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ei=EwR2U9qZF_P44QTl5IEg&ved=0CGkQ9QEwCg&dur=0


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2014)

sorry ich hatte den text schon wieder gelöscht

aber

oh
das hört sich an als müssten wir mal wieder zusammen radfahren
aber wir sehn uns ja bestimmt bald
bis dahin



(aber echt: auf deiner profilseite stand, du bist in der kaufberatung)


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Mai 2014)

Ahhh, stimmt, ich hab da was ausprobiert, weil der Ritschi ein Problem mit seinen verkauften Sachen hatte.
Die sind verkauft, er kann sie aber nicht als verkauft kennzeichnen. 
Da hab ich mal verschiedene Sachen durchgeklickt um ihm zu helfen.
Bin aber maximal 2 sek auf der ersten Seite gewesen.


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Mai 2014)

Oh man, da war ich gerade im Garten um ein paar Schmetterlinge und Spinnen zu fotografieren und da läuft mir doch tatsächlich so ein Schneemensch vor die Linse:








[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1623727]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Ketta (16. Mai 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Oh man, da war ich gerade im Garten um ein paar Schmetterlinge und Spinnen zu fotografieren und da läuft mir doch tatsächlich so ein Schneemensch vor die Linse:


 
seit wann hat du einen Garten, scotti?

du solltest doch das geschenk für Richie nicht schon vorher zeigen


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Mai 2014)

Ritschi hat gesagt in seinem Alter ist so ein flotter Hobel nichts mehr für ihn. Da mußte ich es wohl behalten.

Je, irre wie meine Dachterrasse zugewachsen ist oder?


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2014)

okay
vergiß es
ich will doch nicht mehr mit dir rad fahren
das gerät sieht ja wie ein flitzebogen aus
jederzeit bereit abzuziehen

scotti graves
nich schlecht


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Mai 2014)

unglaublich,,fragen über fragen,,,und die antworten gibt es nur hier...

zb.
was macht ein yeti bei so schönem wetter in dem garten von scotti den er gar nicht hat ???
ist der ständer an dem fahrrad,, auf den fotos der irre zugewachsenen dachterasse  die aussieht wie der garten den der scotti gar nicht hat ,,ein mittel- oder ein seitenständer ???
sind die netzstrumpfhosen von scotti nicht in wirklichkeit sein geschenk für den morgigen geburtstag von schlabber ???


danke ketta,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (16. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> moment,,,
> moment,,,schlabber,,der schlabber hat heute geburtstag ,,,,
> schlabber alles gute und einen dicken knutscher von mir..



morgen!!!


----------



## diddie40 (16. Mai 2014)

dann viel Spaß mit dem Hobel, Scotti


----------



## imfluss (16. Mai 2014)

Moin an alle !

Da ich vor lauter Biken kaum noch zu irgendwas anderem komme wollte ich kurz nen Rundumschlag incl. Update machen. Alle die was zu feinern haben natürlich dicke Glückwünsche ! 
Bin seit Montag heil und munter nach ca. 13h Nachtfahrt und stundemlangen Conchita-Gewurste auf östtereichischen Rundfunkfrequenzen am Lago di Garda angekommen. Was macht ein schlafloser Teutone ? Richtig, Bike auspacken und ne Tour. Und da gibts hier sowas von viele Möglichkeiten. Steil, verblockt und technisch - ne bessere Vorbereitung wie TBs Bootcamp hätt ich nicht haben können. Felsen ohne Ende, Kanten und loses Schottergeröll kilometerlang. An stundenlanges Asphalt-Hochtreten versuch ich mich grad etwas zu gewöhnen. Fällt schwerer als die Sache mit dem italienischen Eis, der Pizza von Al Porto oder dem Wein und Käse von Gabriele. Hab schon einige lustige Biker hier getroffen, von helmlosen 90s-Hardtail-Oldschoolern über CC-Marathonisti oder Tourengenussbikern ist alles vertreten. Nur die richtigen Freerider sind rar. Meist bin ich letzter oben (da wird dran gearbeitet) und 1. wieder unten (neues Gefühl aber sehr schön). Wäre sehr cool wenn jemand von Euch es die Saison mal runterschaffen würde, bin derzeit hauptsächlich für das www.aktivhotel.it am guiden und kann den Laden nur empfehlen, die sind super auf Biker eingestellt und haben nen klasse Ambiente. Gibt natürlich auch alternative Unterkünfte, meldet Euch einfach.

Grüße und soweiter an die ganze Crew !


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2014)

das ist mal wieder der beweis,,wer in der teutonischen kaderschmiede das biken gelernt hat ist auf den trails dieser welt zuhause..der imfluss wird seinen missionarischen auftrag bestimmt erfüllen und die lehre von der einzigartigen teutonischen fahrtechnik in die welt heraus tragen..


----------



## diddie40 (17. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das ist mal wieder der beweis,,wer in der teutonischen kaderschmiede das biken gelernt hat ist auf den trails dieser welt zuhause..der imfluss wird seinen missionarischen auftrag bestimmt erfüllen und die lehre von der einzigartigen teutonischen fahrtechnik in die welt heraus tragen..


 das kann ich nur bestätigen, im teuto gibt es alles, was man da draußen braucht, wenn auch in homeopathischen Dosen.
wo gibts denn heute eine Behandlung? Irgendwer mit dem bike unterwegs?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2014)

jau diddie,,,gaaaaanz smoothe runde,,,,,14:3o im tal des wacholders...


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Mai 2014)

Wo ist das Tal des Wacholders??
Darf ich auch wenn ich es schaffe??


----------



## diddie40 (17. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau diddie,,,gaaaaanz smoothe runde,,,,,14:3o im tal des wacholders...


das passt, wo wächst denn der Wacholder?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2014)

hier:::


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (17. Mai 2014)

ok, der Wacholder zeigt seine Wirkung


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Mai 2014)

@all die da waren:
vielen dank für euren besuch gestern abend
es war mir eine große freude 

in sechs stunden geht´s weiter!!
an dieser stelle trotzdem nochmal..

alles gute zum runden geburtstag allerbester

*OPARATOR!!!!!*

* *

bis gleich...


----------



## diddie40 (17. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch auch von mir an die beiden geburtstagskinder


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2014)

richie!
herzlichen glückwunsch!

aber,
dass du so gut aussiehst, liegt an deiner mutter
dass du so jung aussiehst, liegt an deiner frau

also
danke den frauen und
ehre die gäste
viel spass heute abend!


----------



## brcrew (17. Mai 2014)

auch meine herzlichsten glückwünsche und alles gute für schlabber und richi!
bin feier- und biketechnisch dieses wochenende leider raus! ..mich hat ne ordentliche grippe heimgesucht!


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Mai 2014)

@diddie+ben: dankeeee!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (17. Mai 2014)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, André.


----------



## chrisxrossi (17. Mai 2014)

Alles Gut auch von mir. Wie fühlt man sich mit 40?

Morgen Biken in und um den Piesberg?


----------



## mawe (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo Andre,  auch von mir einen herzlichen Glühstrumpf! Wünsche dir viele weitere erfolgreiche und spaßige Jahre auf dem Bike!


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. Mai 2014)

Hui, die alten Herren sind noch älter geworden! Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden, auf dass ihr weiterhin die Jungspunde alt aussehen lasst. Ich habe heute den höchsten Drop meines Lebens gemeistert und werde morgen am Dörenberg wieder kleinere Brötchen backen. Also, wer Bock hat, 11 Uhr am Urberg.


----------



## Totoxl (18. Mai 2014)

Happy Birthday to you,  happy Birthday to you… usw. 
To Ritschi und Schlabber happy Birthday to you


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Mai 2014)

vielen dank für eure lieben glückwünsche!!!

und dann war da gestern noch das rauschende fest beim richie und seiner frau
bei bestem essen, tanzbarer musik und supergut gelaunten gästen
dj richie hatte alles im griff, hatte die spendierhosen an und lies den alkohol in strömen fließen

vielen dank für den schönen abend an das offenbar immerjunge gastgeberpaar 

ride on....


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Mai 2014)

jau,,,
spätestens bei helene fischer fielen alle hemmungen und der tobende mop war nicht mehr unter kontrolle zu bringen...
willenlose körper vereinten sich zum paartanz ,, fb fingt an mit zu singen ,, angebote zum table dance wurden abgelehnt ,,persico floss in strömen..

feinet dingen..
dank an brujena + ritschi


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute
Vielen dank für eure lieben Glückwünsche!!! ,Geschenke und gute Laune gestern

Bozena und Richard


----------



## jojo2 (19. Mai 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Da ich vor lauter Biken kaum noch zu irgendwas anderem komme ... bin derzeit hauptsächlich für das www.aktivhotel.it am guiden und kann den Laden nur empfehlen, die sind super auf Biker eingestellt und haben nen klasse Ambiente. Gibt natürlich auch alternative Unterkünfte, meldet Euch einfach.



du meinst die hier mit dem spritzigen video?

http://videos.mtb-news.de/35687


----------



## enduro pro (19. Mai 2014)

schöne runde gestern, wald, eis, pizza, bier, musik..alles richtig gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (19. Mai 2014)

Bier???
Du meinst: isotonisches Sportgetränk!


----------



## Ketta (19. Mai 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schöne runde gestern, wald, eis, pizza, bier, musik..alles richtig gemacht....


jau, dat war wie urlaub!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jungs, heute habe ich endlich keine Kopfschmerzen mehr und kann wieder klar denken.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle viel spass und danke nochmal das ihr alle gekommen seit.
Danke auch nochmal für das Fotoalbum, hab mich riesig gefreut!


----------



## imfluss (20. Mai 2014)

Jojo jetzt hast Du TB + FB endgültig heiss auf Gardasee gemacht, hier können die beiden sogar Paartherapie bekommen


----------



## diddie40 (20. Mai 2014)

wer noch ein cooles Lebensereignis braucht:
http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/bikepark/get/page/8.-24-stunden-downhill--c-race-the-night-c--/
mir hats echt Spaß gemacht. Ich kann leider an dem we nicht.


----------



## diddie40 (20. Mai 2014)

schaut euch das mal an
http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...ainbiker100_size-L.html?autostart=true#banner


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Mai 2014)

dazu würde ich ultra gern mal die meinung von den helden der  heckenschützenfraktion hören...
ein bikepark als lösung hört sich immer toll an..
aber hat ein bikepark  noch was mit dem eigentlichen mountainbiken zu tun ?? 
gibt man im bikepark nicht eine ganze menge vom eigentlichen biken auf ??

würden zb. die windsurfer sich damit zufrieden geben wenn das land nrw ihnen ein wasserbecken mit gegenstromanlage und  turbine hinstellen und sagen das sie ja jetzt keinen see mehr brauchen ???


----------



## diddie40 (20. Mai 2014)

naja, es geht ja mehr darum im wald keine freeridestrecken anzulegen. dafür ist ein bikepark die richtige lösung. ansonsten gilt nach wie vor, dass wir alle wege im wald befahren dürfen.


----------



## ricobra50 (20. Mai 2014)

Diddie - interessante Bericht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Mai 2014)

wenn es heißt das der erholungsdruck auf die wälder wächst und nach lösungen gesucht werden muss ist eines sicher,,,der biker geht nicht als gewinner über die ziellinie..
und ein bikepark + alles so lassen wie es ist ,wiederspricht ja den erfordernissen das eine lösung kommen muss weil zu wenig platz im wald ist..
..


----------



## diddie40 (20. Mai 2014)

ich sehe das nicht so pessimistisch. für die freerider gibt es doch lösungen, z.b. deister, piesberg und so.
die mtbiker von den wegen zu bekommen wird nicht funktionieren, dazu sind wir zu viele. und halt nicht nur ein paar verrückte.


----------



## ricobra50 (20. Mai 2014)

Thomas  
das sehe ich nicht zu kritisch !!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Mai 2014)

meine anfrage an die untere landschaftsbehörde ob ich am parkplatz dörenther klippen ein schild aufhängen darf das das wandern dort verbietet   wurde sofort beantwortet..klares nein von der ulb..
ob das biken dort erlaubt sei..klares ja...
warum dann jemand ((die ulb weiß angeblich nicht wer))dort schilder aufhängt die das biken verbieten konnte die ulb nicht erklären,,,auf die frage ob die schilder dann nicht wieder entfernt werden müssten kam ein ja..

seit wann hängen die dinger dort und machen einige freizeitpolizisten zum terminator ??
da glauben die wanderer biken sei verboten,,,sprechen auf charmante art die biker an(bürgerpflicht für jeden guten deutschen),,die biker versuchen sich zu erklären oder greifen direkt an..ärger vorprogrammiert..gewollt?
unter anderem weil dort ein paar schilder hängen die dort nicht hängen dürfen und keine gültigkeit haben..
nur der gelangweilte freizeitcop weiß es nicht und die ulb hat anscheinend kein interesse etwas daran zu ändern..


----------



## diddie40 (20. Mai 2014)

tja, wenn sich keiner verantwortlich fühlt die illegalen schilder wieder abzunehmen, dann könnte man doch mal die Bürgerpflicht erfüllen


----------



## Der Cherusker (20. Mai 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Jojo jetzt hast Du TB + FB endgültig heiss auf Gardasee gemacht, hier können die beiden sogar Paartherapie bekommen


 Heiß gemacht, also ich bin raus wenn ein Video mit den klingeln einer Kasse anfängt und das zum wiederholten mal und dann noch der nervende TB dabei dann ist das nichts für mich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Mai 2014)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,mein kleiner tiger,,,,,,,eben beim biken hast du noch so schön geschnurrt ..ach ja,,,du warst ja auch völlig am ende..schön das du dich so schnell erholt hast..
küsschen


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Mai 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> tja, wenn sich keiner verantwortlich fühlt die illegalen schilder wieder abzunehmen, dann könnte man doch mal die Bürgerpflicht erfüllen


Würde ich nicht machen, lass die Dinger hängen und denen ihr Gefühl das Sie im Recht sind. Es wird eh immer viel zu viel Wind über das biken im Wald gemacht, einfach fahren und gut ist


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Mai 2014)

neiiin,,,,,,neeeeeeeeeiiiinnnnnnn,,,,kääääääämpfen ,,, uuuaaahh,,,nieder mit den schildern,,,nieder mit den leuten die sowas aufhängen,,,,uuuuaahhhhhh,,,,demnächst hat der biker auf den verbotsschildern sonst vielleicht einen rosa rock  anstatt einer hose an ....
liedtext onkelz :""hörst du wie man über dich lacht??"""
vorwärts immer ,, rückwärts nimmer hat mal ein berühmter jäger aus der ddr  gesagt..
wer kämpft kann verlieren,,,wer nicht kämpft hat es schon.....
wer wind sät wird fb ernten..
ääähh,,,jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein..ok,,lass hängen..die zeit ist noch nicht reif,,die revolution muss von innen kommen...evtl. hat es ja schon jemand abgehangen...uuaahh


verkaufe :
original teutonisches
mountainbiken verboten schild
rechteckig 36x33cm
367 g schwer,stahlblech
nur einmal aufgehangen und einmal fallen gelassen
mehr per e-mail


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. Mai 2014)

Du bist eine Birne, da kann man mal wieder sehen Du hast keine Ahnung!!!! Die Aufnahmebereitschaft einer Stubenfliege, die Dinger sind rund De.............


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Mai 2014)

du tust mir leid fb..


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Mai 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


>




und hier noch ein geomänchen zum üben fb..





finde bis nächste woche mindestens einen kreis..
viel erfolg


----------



## brcrew (22. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre morgen nach winterberg. Falls noch wer mitkommen möchte..


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Mai 2014)

oder samstag zur grossen bikerparty in die hüggelschlucht..
bike,beer and bobos..zwei plätze sind im auto noch frei....buchen sie problemlos per pn...


----------



## ricobra50 (22. Mai 2014)

bikerparty in die hüggelschlucht..??????Mehr Info, bitte!


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Mai 2014)

Geht Sonntag jemand in den Wald? War Di. und Heute, keine Sau ist unterwegs, weder Biker noch Wandersleut, sollte was im Wald sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zico (22. Mai 2014)

... nix fullface, null federung, supergeile klamotten, ...DAS waren noch helden!
www.youtube.com/embed/VzZkKE9Z35g


----------



## Totoxl (22. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> oder samstag zur grossen bikerparty in die hüggelschlucht..
> bike,beer and bobos..zwei plätze sind im auto noch frei....buchen sie problemlos per pn...


Das ärgert mich wie Sau, hätte da auch wohl Bock drauf. Ich bekomme es zeitlich mal so gar nicht hin


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Mai 2014)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> bikerparty in die hüggelschlucht..??????Mehr Info, bitte!





Teuto Biker schrieb:


> Naaaaaaah liebe Freunde-
> 
> habt ihr Bock mal wieder richtig über die Strenge zu schlagen?
> Dann kommt am Samstag, den 24. Mai zum Checkpoint, denn dann wird ab 19.00 Uhr die Bude beben.
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/hueggel-party-jpg.285319/


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Mai 2014)

uuuaaaaaaahhhh......bikerparty!
verdammt.....keine zeit
meine leber wird es mir allerdings danken!
euch viel spaß...rockt die hüggelschlucht!!!

ich werde derweil auf ner anderen bikerparty verweilen und
versuchen die teutonische flagge so hoch wie möglich zu hängen
hier: http://www.gravity-nrw-cup.com/#!rennen-2-herdorf/c9h4

und sonntag gehts mit ketta dann ins westliche niedersachsen
zu den sagenumwogenen kicker- und flowtrails des 2ojoj
das hatten wir schon so lange vor
jetzt wird es endlich wahr
kehr, wat tun wir uns da druff freuen tun!!

...und am sonntag wird dann auch zum ersten mal die neue waffe getestet
uuaahhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Mai 2014)

jau schlabber,,dass leben eines rennfahrers erfordert eben opfer,,,viel glück beim race..
gibt es schon bilder von der neuen waffe ???


----------



## jojo2 (23. Mai 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich werde derweil auf ner anderen bikerparty verweilen und
> versuchen die teutonische flagge so hoch wie möglich zu hängen
> hier: http://www.gravity-nrw-cup.com/#!rennen-2-herdorf/c9h4



für mich hast du herdorf schon so gut wie gewonnen
und vielleicht gibt´s am sonntag noch ein sahnehäubchen obendrauf
zweiter platz oder so in den niedersächsischen ausläufern der alpen
neue räder sind ja die besten placebos, setzen mitunter ungeahnte kräfte frei

viel spass!


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Mai 2014)

danke tb
aber das opfer bringe ich gerne
vor allem bei so einem hübschen wetterchen da draußen
so wie es momentan aussieht wird es morgen endlich mal wieder ne fangopackung geben
roadgap into rutschige wiesenhänge.....yeahhh

richtige bilder gibt es von der neuen waffe noch nicht
gefahren bin ich sie auch noch nicht
aber sie sieht verdammt schnell aus, so wie sie da im wohnzimmer steht
vielleicht liegt es an den neonroten farbakzenten
früher waren rote ferraris ja auch immer schneller als die grünen.......


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Mai 2014)

danke jojo
wenn ich in herdorf gewinne, bringe ich sonntag kuchen und sahne mit
schade, das wird wohl ein kalorienarmer sonntag....

das placebo brauche ich unbedingt am sonntag
sonst kann ich dem local nicht folgen.....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Mai 2014)

hörte ich das Scheinmedikamente? Da bist du doch bei mir genau richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. Mai 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Scheinmedikamente? Da bist du doch bei mir genau richtig!



das is nich ganz richtig
ihr bastelt da in eurer firma wundermittel
das is was anderes 

du / ihr bist / seid doch bestimmt / mit sicherheit auch in herdorf?/!
fuck the hell!

in dem fall: auch euch viel spass!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Mai 2014)

Hell no! Wir sind da nicht! Wir feiern erst einen dritten Geburtstag und dann einen 32. (oder so ähnlich). Ausserdem haben wir/ich/sie uns/mich/sich vergessen anzumelden 
Aber wenn ich so rausschaue..., Hell YEAH, das wäre ein Spaß geworden! Man..., vergessen und verschlafen!

Und was die Wundermittel angeht: Schön wäre es.


----------



## jojo2 (23. Mai 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hell no! Wir sind da nicht! Wir feiern erst einen dritten Geburtstag und dann einen 32. (oder so ähnlich). Ausserdem haben wir/ich/sie uns/mich/sich vergessen anzumelden
> Aber wenn ich so rausschaue..., Hell YEAH, das wäre ein Spaß geworden! Man..., vergessen und verschlafen!
> 
> Und was die Wundermittel angeht: Schön wäre es.



fuck the hell!

hilft wohl nur noch komasaufen, um diese fehler vergessen zu machen
aber
oh mein gott
dafür seid ihr wohl leider zu alt
daher
viel spass beim punsch


wundermittel
ihr kennt die doch die beiden von der e.o.f.t.
ich wette, die haben eure drogen in ihrem folterkeller genommen!


----------



## chrisxrossi (23. Mai 2014)

Treff ist ab 14 Uhr bei der Kneipe im hüggel. Pottbecker/hüggelschlucht nennt sich das. 
Dann geht's im hüggel und Umgebung auf Tour. Kommen kann jeder. Ob mit oder ohne bike. Es wird nach und während des bikens Alkohol konsumiert. Getränke, Essen und Musik ist ausreichend vorhanden. Ob man um 14 Uhr, 17 oder 22 Uhr kommt ist egal. Party is open end.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2014)

http://mpora.de/articles/mountainbike-profi-darren-berrecloth-in-beyond-the-bike.html/2

kennen die meisten  wahrscheinlich schon,,,wer nicht,,viel spaß,,viele geile videos zum thema mtb & co...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2014)

in diesem ist bei 3:40 sogar der schlabber...
http://mpora.de/articles/big-bikes-and-big-jumps-makkedonia.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2014)

oh shit
tb du weißt, ich stell nicht gern blöde fragen
aber nach 3 kannen tee, 8 mal das video gucken (davon drei mal in zeitlupe)
muss ich es jetzt doch tun

drei sätze sind um
daher kurze werbepause für zico
wer kann das billig auf neles volvo airbrushen oder so?
roter ferraripanzer.png

und nun weiter tb
wo is schlabber in dem video?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Mai 2014)

bei 3:40,,,hier in ultrazeitlupe,,,


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2014)

sorry, hat ein bißchen gedauert
ich hab mir grad noch einen cappuccino gemacht - dreifach

aber jo! auf das gespann hatte ich auch zwischendurch getippt

dolles video übrigens!
hach mensch noch einmal jung sein
aber das dauert bestimmt noch ein bißchen

by the way
schlabber go!
gogogo!


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2014)

sorry, hat ein bißchen gedauert
ich hab mir grad noch einen cappuccino gemacht - dreifach

aber jo! auf das gespann hatte ich auch zwischendurch getippt

dolles video übrigens!
hach mensch noch einmal jung sein
aber das dauert bestimmt noch ein bißchen

by the way
schlabber go!
gogogo!


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2014)

hä?
zweifach?
wasn jezz kaputt?


----------



## wenners (24. Mai 2014)

Hat nicht einer von euch vielleicht noch nen Fullyallmountainendurotrailrahmen zuhause rumliegen!? 
Und will derjenige den nicht unbedingt an mich verkaufen!?

Ach sollte nicht zu teuer sein 

Gruß Wenners


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Mai 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> by the way
> schlabber go!
> gogogo!



fuck the hell
war das geil heute
nrw gravity cup in herdorf
9 uhr angekommmn, startnummer geholt, erste trainingsfahrten gemacht
kein lift oder schuttle, alles wieder hochschieben
zwischendrin roadgap checken....scheiße...groß...höher als im video und mit verdammt kurzer und steiler landung!!
im fünften versuch mit herzrasen geknackt...danach lief es...
alles läuft, die schlammreifen grippen ziemlich gut auf den feuchten und hängenden wiesenkurven im unteren streckenteil
es regnet leicht, weitere dunkle wolken ziehen auf
schlammreifen sind die richtige wahl, dachte ich....

erster wertungsrun:
leider trocknete die strecke immmer mehr ab, der erwartete regen und schlamm kam dann doch nicht
meine schlammreifen waren wirkungslos und völlig deplatziert
in den festen anliegerkurven im oberen streckenteil knicken die stollen vom reifen ab und ich schmiere mit wenig grip durch die kurven
trotzdem ne ordentliche zeit runtergebrannt mit knapp über 56 sekunden

es war kein regen in sicht, und er sollte auch nicht mehr kommen, dafür zeigte sich die sonne
für den zweiten lauf deshalb andere schluppen draufgezogen
das war eine goldrichtige entscheidung
2 sekunden schneller als im ersten lauf...das ist echt viel für so ne kurze strecke
bääääm
4er bei den alten säcken (vorläufiges ergebnis, die hatten probleme bei der auswertung)
fuck the hell

vielen dank für die teutonische unterstützung!!!!

achso jojo
ich bringe keinen kuchen mit


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Mai 2014)

jau schlabber,,da hat sich das opfer ja gelohnt...glückwunsch alter sack..

besten dank an die jungs aus osna...geile location ,, gute musik..kann ich jedem für das nächste jahr empfehlen..


----------



## enduro pro (25. Mai 2014)

jetzt geht's los.....Urlaub wir kommen


----------



## jojo2 (25. Mai 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 295244



äi schlabber
neue schuhe?




enduro pro schrieb:


> jetzt geht's los.....Urlaub


na dann viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Mai 2014)

@enduro pro 
und mach mir den fb nicht kaputt,,,

@jojo2 
das bild erinnert mich an einen berühmten radfahrer


----------



## jojo2 (25. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das bild erinnert mich an einen berühmten radfahrer
> Anhang anzeigen 295278



fuck the hell
ja!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Mai 2014)

wir hier aus den bergen haben einen running gag,,
kannst du den besuch schon sehen jojo??
höööhhöööhhöööö..
ob du wohl unauffällig ein bild von dem neuen kampfpanzer des schlabber machen kannst ???


----------



## jojo2 (25. Mai 2014)

bild mach ich!
hä?? der zieht hier doch keinen panzer an
(hab hier alles für ihn entschärft)
sehen kann ich sie schon!

oh mann
kann ma ja jemand auf meine kleine nele in winterberg aufpassen - die is noch krank

und mann!!
eine von ihren schwestern lebt jetzt auf island
die muss auch krank sein
da kommt  - weil sonntag ist - der regen gerad von der seite
unten
von der seite unten!
da is doch kagge oder

@enduro pro und @Cherusker
viel spass

(ihr fliegt doch nich nach island - oder??)
an den weißen see fahrt ihr doch ne?)


----------



## jojo2 (25. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> kannst du den besuch schon sehen jojo??



jo
ich kann schon das blaue in ihren augen erkennen
oh
ketta hat ja braune augen

dürften in ungefähr 20 minuten hier sein


----------



## jojo2 (25. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ob du wohl unauffällig ein bild von dem neuen kampfpanzer des schlabber machen kannst ???



ahh
jetzt weiß ich, was du mit kampfpanzer meinst
mach ich!

schlabber hat auch braune augen
vier minuten


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Mai 2014)

jau jojo,,war den ganzen tag in der tanzschule,,,konnte aber nicht richtig den takt  halten,,die frage ob es dir gelungen ist mit dem foto hat mich immer wieder von walzer in lambada verfallen lassen..
gibet nu nen fotto mit der gerät druf ???


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Mai 2014)

tb
wir konnten es schon eine halbe stunde vor ankunft sehen
der jojorazzi lag bereits auf der lauer
bereit den erlkönig zu enttarnen
aber der erlkönig bleibt weiterhin verschleiert....

aber eines kann ich dir verraten tb
wenn du irgendwann mal in den entzückenden jojomountains mit dem local trailhunter unterwegs sein solltest
bring unbedingt ne scharfe waffe, körperliche megafitness und eine trailsichtbrille mit
ansonsten bist du hoffnungslos verloren....
man war das ein genialer tag!!!

mindestens genauso genial war das afterbikeworkout
erdbeermascarponetorte á la fischmitfahrrad
sensationell!!!

vielen dank
das machen wir nochmal!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Mai 2014)

ich war schon in den jojoschen niederrungen kurz vorm emsland,,,habe mich danach gefühlt wie nach einem alpencross..
damals gab es nach dem biken standesgemäße murmeltierschienbeine vom grill..
mmhhh lecker..

erlkönig ???? kenne ich..

wer reitet so spät durch wald und wind?
es ist ein biker  mit seinem kind,,


mein sohn, was birgst du so bang dein gesicht? —
siehst, vater, du den northshore  nicht?



oder so ähnlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gibet nu nen fotto mit der gerät druf ???



i´m sorry
das ding war mit ner spezialfolie beklebt
wie diese nummerschilder, die so reflektieren, wenn´s blitzt
es wirkt dadurch immer wie getarnt

schlabbers neues rad noch getarnt erlkönigin.jpg

das kann ich schreiben zu seinem neuen rad:
schnell, leicht, wendig, sicher, nicht unauffällig
und genau das richtige für schlabber

und ketta fährt und springt klasse mit ihrem antipain rad!

schön war´s gestern mit diesen gästen
das hat mir sehr sehr gefallen


----------



## Ketta (26. Mai 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,,habe mich danach gefühlt wie nach einem alpencross..



danke tb, das kann ich gut verstehen...ich dachte schon es läge an mir

wie es wirklich war: die beiden immer voran, flink wie die wiesel, geschmeidig wie rehe tänzelten sie über die welligen pumptrackwälle, flowig gings über die schönen sprünge und durch die kurven
die trails waren für die beiden jederzeit deutlich erkennbar, da gabs kein vertun

ich dagegen hatte die trailserkennungbrille zuhause vergessen und des öfteren konnte ich den trail nicht ganz klar erkennen, du weißt was ich meine...nach einem erschöpften gekichere meinerseits (den kopf musste ich zu dem zeitpunkt schon auf dem lenker ablegen) war den beiden klar, jetzt hilft nur noch mascarponeerdbeerdoping...

schee wars, danke jojo und fischmitfahrrad


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Mai 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> oh mann
> kann ma ja jemand auf meine kleine nele in winterberg aufpassen - die is noch krank


Moin in den hohen Norden,

das haben wir gemacht. Zur Verstärkung waren ja auch noch drei tapfere Teutonen da, sowie eine kleine Springmaus aus Wuppertal mit deren Freunden. Hat alles gut geklappt und der leuchtende Helm ist immer schön aufgefallen. Krank wirkte eigentlich niemand

Guten Start in die neue Woche!

Karsten


----------



## jojo2 (26. Mai 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Moin in den hohen Norden,



grüße in den süden!




schulte69 schrieb:


> ... haben wir gemacht. Zur Verstärkung waren ja auch noch drei tapfere Teutonen da, sowie eine kleine Springmaus aus Wuppertal mit deren Freunden. Hat alles gut geklappt und der leuchtende Helm ist immer schön aufgefallen. Krank wirkte eigentlich niemand





jo
hat nele alles erzählt - gut, dass so viele aufgepast haben
(sogar hannah)





schulte69 schrieb:


> Guten Start in die neue Woche!
> Karsten




man hört es bis hierhin:
euer wagen wird schon gepackt
schöne woche euch!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Mai 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> jo
> hat nele alles erzählt - gut, dass so viele aufgepast haben
> (sogar hannah)
> 
> ...



jau, die Hanna ist extra vorbei gekommen mitm Stefan. Aber sie haben dich vermisst und wollen auch auf dich mal wieder aufpassen!

Der Wagen ist immer noch gepackt. Mit allem was dazu gehört, besonders dem Geruch habe ich heute morgen festgestellt


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Mai 2014)

jau ketta,,,dass kenne ich,,,dafür haben wir mehr style beim tanzen...
quasi die red bull rampage sieger des 1-2-step...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. Mai 2014)

Vive la france


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Mai 2014)

bonjuhr misiö endurohh,,atention lä madaame fb..


----------



## imfluss (26. Mai 2014)

Manmanman hier is immer wad los. Ker ich vermiss die ganze Teutobande schon ein wenig.
Könnt ihr nich von Saalbach dem Trail nach Süden folgen bis es brennert und dann die Laufräder im Gardasee kühlen ? Wär doch ne Maßnahme. Für den ersten gibts auch nen Centrale-Tiramisu.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Mai 2014)

garda steht für den herbst auf dem plan...halte durch imfluss...du sollst uns die geilsten trails zeigen....halte durch...wir kommen...


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Mai 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Vive la france


was soll das wasserglas da auf dem tisch
macht ihr da gleich ne blume rein?
da neue blumenmesser liegt ja schon bereit
hach.....wie ramontisch ihr zwei....rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Mai 2014)

ein Wasserglas..., da fällt mir nur das Wort mit den vielen Ooooos ein...


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Mai 2014)

hooooommmoooooossss !!!


----------



## enduro pro (27. Mai 2014)

Wasser Fr. den pastis , dasacht der Franzmann so!!!!!  Homos !!!

Wartet mal ab, der fb liebt das neue Messer


----------



## enduro pro (27. Mai 2014)

Soll euch von Messer Jockel Grüßen. Ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt wenn ihr hier seid. Er wird es euch besorgen. Ansonsten ist der FB sehr gut drauf.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2014)

Moin wer ist denn am wie alles in Wibe bei den dirtmasters? Ich wollte Samstag Nachmittag hin und bis Sonntag abend bleiben.


----------



## brcrew (27. Mai 2014)

Auch da.. aber nur einen Tag. Sieht nach Sonntag aus aktuell


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Mai 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab, der fb liebt das neue Messer




waaaaaaaaassss ??? der fb hat ein messer ???? oh nein..
adieu enduro,,adieu frankreich...


----------



## enduro pro (27. Mai 2014)

Jack the ripper is nix dagegen


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Mai 2014)

habe es gerade in den nachrichten gehört,,,der französische verteidigungsminister trifft seinen deutschen amtskollegen um sich zu informieren wie frankreich mit dieser bedrohung umgehen soll..


----------



## enduro pro (28. Mai 2014)

Frankreich ist eine atomstreitmacht, das macht dem fb aber keine Angst


----------



## rigger (30. Mai 2014)

Viel spass in lac blanc!


----------



## jojo2 (30. Mai 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> Viel spass in lac blanc!



...und ich grüße alle lachenden blancer

mensch gut, dass ich nicht mitgefahren bin
eins unserer autos ist auf der autobahn im ruhrgebiet liegengeblieben
das habe ich nach hause schieben müssen

und meine britta ist kaputt gegangen 
die muss ich jetzt auch rumschieben

ihr lac blancer ihr
passt auf euch auf!!
ich kann nicht überall sein!
viel spass wünsch auch ich euch

p.s.
am sonntag hol ich nele aus wibe ab
die hat grad kein auto
wenn jemand bei mir zusteigen will...


----------



## rigger (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte wohl Interessen bei dir mitzufahren Jojo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (1. Juni 2014)

back home again...die Vogesen sind gewesen und werden mal wieder für lange zeit in Erinnerung bleiben...

man, war das gut, war das guuuuuuuut...

nächstes jahr wieder...


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Juni 2014)

jau
bin zwar grad etwas zu müde um noch mehr zu schreiben....
aber das war ein *fettes *wochenende in lac blanc


----------



## Der Cherusker (2. Juni 2014)

Endlich wieder zu Haus, Woche war sehr sehr anstrengend, aber wie es so ist die guten Dinge vergehn von den schlechten spricht man noch in Jahren!!! Drei Tage mit den Rennrad unterwegs, alles dabei Sonne, Regen, Nebel mit Sichtweiten unter 20 Metern und 7 Grad und diese endlos langen beschiß...... Anstiege!!!!!! Und dann der Bikepark mondieou, was für eine Perle in den Vogesen, alle die noch nicht dagewesen ihr habt echt was verpasst!!!! Andrea und Andre Danke für die geführte Tour für die Anstiege hasse ich euch für die Trails und Abfahrten liebe ich euch!!! Hoffe alle meine Mitstreiter hatte eine gute Heimfahrt ohne viel Stau!!! Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen am nächsten Wochenende ist ja Pfingsten, irgend jemand Biketechnisch unterwegs!!!!!


----------



## Ketta (2. Juni 2014)

hä? was war denn an den Anstiegen nicht ok????????


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juni 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Endlich wieder zu Haus, Woche war sehr sehr anstrengend, aber wie es so ist die guten Dinge vergehn von den schlechten spricht man noch in Jahren!!! Drei Tage mit den Rennrad unterwegs, alles dabei Sonne, Regen, Nebel mit Sichtweiten unter 20 Metern und 7 Grad und diese endlos langen beschiß...... Anstiege!!!!!! Und dann der Bikepark mondieou, was für eine Perle in den Vogesen, alle die noch nicht dagewesen ihr habt echt was verpasst!!!! Andrea und Andre Danke für die geführte Tour für die Anstiege hasse ich euch für die Trails und Abfahrten liebe ich euch!!! Hoffe alle meine Mitstreiter hatte eine gute Heimfahrt ohne viel Stau!!! Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen am nächsten Wochenende ist ja Pfingsten, irgend jemand Biketechnisch unterwegs!!!!!





ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass ihr zum radfahren weg ward!!

ihr habt´n seminar gemacht
"mein erster roman. how to write and how to public successfully"
wow! voller erfolg!



rigger und ich war´n gestern auf´m dirtmasters
an der allerbesten stelle
mir tun vom zugucken jetzt noch alle muskeln weh
aber richtig
rigger wie geht´s dir?


----------



## rigger (2. Juni 2014)

Mir gehts super, die Stelle unten war echt gut zum schauen, da hats viele gelegt....

... zum Glück aber immer glimpflich aber ein paar coole stunts waren dabei!!!

Heute nachmíttag war ich sogar mit Otze biken und haben beschlossen am Sonntag nach Winterberg zu fahren, der Prezi und Trailgurke kommen auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ...und ich grüße alle lachenden blancer
> 
> mensch gut, dass ich nicht mitgefahren bin
> eins unserer autos ist auf der autobahn im ruhrgebiet liegengeblieben
> ...


Nabend lieber Jojo, Lac blanc ist nicht ganz spurlos an uns vorbeigegangen muss ich gestehen: wir wollen da wieder hin! Und einige Sachen haben sich wieder eingebrannt..., aber dazu irgendwann mFHM5TOehr. 

Ist dein autochen denn wieder ganz oder steht das noch irgendwo im Pott rum? Und deine Britta ist defekt? Oha, was ist denn kaputt? Ich hoffe reparabel!

Schöne Grüße
Karsten


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Lac blanc ist nicht ganz spurlos an uns vorbeigegangen ..und einige Sachen haben sich wieder eingebrannt...



ich hoffe engramme und keine schotterflechte?!

auto wird heile gemacht
brittas sehnen am fuß sind diesmal nicht gerissen,
sondern wohl nur verzerrt - also alles bald wieder gut.

allerdings...


schulte69 schrieb:


> aber dazu irgendwann mFHM5TOehr.


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juni 2014)

http://www.zeit.de/community/2014-06/koerper-umgang-idealvorstellungen



endlich da, now available!
https://itunes.apple.com/de/movie/id879169644


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hoffe engramme und keine schotterflechte?!


nene, schon Bilder und manche Worte, besonders vom Kollegen schlabberkette..., kennste ja...



jojo2 schrieb:


> brittas sehnen am fuß sind diesmal nicht gerissen,
> sondern wohl nur verzerrt - also alles bald wieder gut.
> 
> allerdings...


Dann bestell mal gute Besserung!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> http://www.zeit.de/community/2014-06/koerper-umgang-idealvorstellungen



Aus Kommentar #6 _Neben dem Motor gilt mein besonderer Dank den Füßen für das Tragen der Last._


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juni 2014)

hatte gerade frühstückspause
und diesen refrain gehört
diddie und wir anderen
keep on pushing
(aha: muss man auf vimeo anhören  - na gut)


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juni 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Endlich wieder zu Haus, Woche war sehr sehr anstrengend, aber wie es so ist die guten Dinge vergehn von den schlechten spricht man noch in Jahren!!! Drei Tage mit den Rennrad unterwegs, alles dabei Sonne, Regen, Nebel mit Sichtweiten unter 20 Metern und 7 Grad und diese endlos langen beschiß...... Anstiege!!!!!! Und dann der Bikepark mondieou, was für eine Perle in den Vogesen, alle die noch nicht dagewesen ihr habt echt was verpasst!!!! Andrea und Andre Danke für die geführte Tour für die Anstiege hasse ich euch für die Trails und Abfahrten liebe ich euch!!! Hoffe alle meine Mitstreiter hatte eine gute Heimfahrt ohne viel Stau!!! Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen am nächsten Wochenende ist ja Pfingsten, irgend jemand Biketechnisch unterwegs!!!!!




keine ahnung wen ihr mit hattet in den vogesen,,,und auch keine ahnung wen ihr wieder mitgebracht habt..das ist auf jeden fall  nicht mein fb..
ich will meinen fb wieder haben....habt ihr ihn verloren gemacht ??? seid ehrlich !!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juni 2014)

Wir haben das hier: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...biss-am-berg-dank-hodenpflaster-a-496504.html

gegen das hier:
http://www.lifeline.de/expertenrat/...estrogen-Pflaster-Estradot-25?threadId=234239
getauscht. Das Messer ist noch scharf und er scheint bisher nichts gemerkt zu haben...

Hat er dir den Strauss Blumen, den er auf der Wiese für dich gepflückt hat, schon überreicht?


----------



## enduro pro (4. Juni 2014)

Die seltsame Verwandlung des FB...also in den Vogesen war er noch der alte


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juni 2014)

jau schulte,,,hodenpflaster geht schon aus rein anatomischen gründen nicht..
wo sollte der fb die hin kleben ???
dann schon eher das hier

*Östrogen Pflaster Estradot 25*

*seit mehreren Jahren gehe ich durch die Hölle... Depressionen Angst und Panikstörung Nervöse Erschöpfung, Schlafstörungen, Herzbeschwerden... Wechseljahre sind nun auch bestätigt.*

,,,dass kommt mir sehr bekannt vor,,,ich glaube das nimmt der schon länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (4. Juni 2014)

fotostory der verwandlung des fb

hier war noch alles beim alten, kein plan also




 

hier sieht auch noch alles normal aus





aber nachdem er messerschlucken mit ansehen musste






begann die Verwandlung

erst so




dann so


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juni 2014)

die geballte kraft da in dem schlappen
aus dme letzten bild
super!

und verstand hatter auch
endlich mal einer mit niveau
ich bleib doch hier


toller bilder
mea!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juni 2014)

TB, ich glaube du verwechselst etwas. Die Testosteron Pflaster waren eine Maaßanfertigung. Es wurden diese http://www.abc-pflaster.de/produkte/muskel-gelenk-and-rueckenschmerzen/abc-waerme-pflaster-capsicum in hochkonzentierten Testosteronlösungen getränkt und auf den Rücken geklebt..., anatomisch alles einwandfrei!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Juni 2014)

coole Fotos.....der fb, so wie man ihn kennt


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juni 2014)

jau schulte,,
sehr schön,,,,habt ihr doch den richtigen fb wieder mit nach teutonien gebracht,,,dann hatte der neulich nur einen ghostwriter engagiert...egal...hauptsache der ist wieder hier...geht ja schon in 3 wochen wieder los..da brauchen wir den richtigen fb..

hier laufen die vorbereitungen auf saalbach auf hochtouren...
vorgestern 25° sonne ...biken..
gestern 15° regen...biken..
heute eine mischung aus gestern und vorgestern....biken.
alle jungs sind heiß wie eine 80mm bremsscheibe in champery..
das neuesbikekarussel dreht sich auch,,,und keiner will runterfallen..


demnächst bekomme ich gps-tracks von den erste sahne trails im harz..
die sollen den besten trails in den alpen in nichts nachstehen.
die ideale unterkunft mitten im kampfgebiet  reicht für bis zu 16 personen..
wenn es soweit ist sage ich bescheid...
dann können wir die pflaster mal antesten..


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juni 2014)

junger mann zum mitreisen gesucht...
biete  am samstag eine mitfahrgelegenheit  zum bikefestival nach willingen..
morgens hin,,,abends wieder zurück..
bitte pn ...


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juni 2014)

ich bin zwar jung TB, aber hab leider keine zeit....

was geht denn so im teuto am WE???


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juni 2014)

ich dachte an noch jüngere enduro,,,uuaahhh...
es wird gemunkelt das es am montag eine tour hierher geben soll..viele kilometer..viele höhenmeter,,,viele steine..sei einer der ersten der dort runter fährt..yyeeaaahhaa..


----------



## enduro pro (6. Juni 2014)

Da bin ich natürlich gern dabei...SAG bescheid wann und wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juni 2014)

jau,,,mach ich....termin kommt...
es wurden reichlich  junge mitreisende männer gefunden..auto ist voll....
die ""new kids on the saalbach "" wollen die ganze bike expo leer kaufen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Juni 2014)

An die LacBlancer:

http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0148-01-06-2014.jpg
http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0035-01-06-2014.jpg
http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0034-01-06-2014.jpg
http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0193-01-06-2014.jpg
http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0194-01-06-2014.jpg

da gibts bestimmt noch mehr von dem einen oder der anderen


----------



## Ketta (6. Juni 2014)

jau hier
http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0090-01-06-2014.jpg
http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0263-01-06-2014.jpg
http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0264-01-06-2014.jpg
http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0388-01-06-2014.jpg

die schultes sind anscheinend den ganzen tag nur an den kameras vorbeigefahren, ich war wohl zu schnell


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juni 2014)

jau,,wollte gerade fragen wer wer ist auf den bildern..
ich kaufe mir morgen auch was stylisches...
der " ist was mit oma ? " style ist geschichte...ab morgen kann die styler polizei ruhig kommen..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Juni 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> jau hier
> http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0090-01-06-2014.jpg
> http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0263-01-06-2014.jpg
> http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0264-01-06-2014.jpg
> ...


Ja super! Ich konnte mich nur noch an das Schlabbersche T-Shirt erinnern, die Star Wars Murmel vom Faicel habe ich übersehen.

Und ich vermute auch, dass du zu schnell.......... duschen warst an dem Tag 




Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,wollte gerade fragen wer wer ist auf den bildern..
> ich kaufe mir morgen auch was stylisches...
> der " ist was mit oma ? " style ist geschichte...ab morgen kann die styler polizei ruhig kommen..


darauf gebe ich dir meine Hand! http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1721846/thumbs/o-OMA-KIND-facebook.jpg


----------



## Ketta (6. Juni 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Und ich vermute auch, dass du zu schnell.......... duschen warst an dem Tag



eyh schulte, wir fahrn da wieder hin, vielleicht schon bald, dann kann ich wieder schnell duschen 
ist aber noch nichts in trockenen tüchern, erstmal die urlaubsanträge genehmigt bekommen, termin wäre der 25.07. bis 29.07. 
*mitfahrer?* (bitte pn)
ihr könntet quasi direkt von whistler einfliegen, um mal wieder ein paar vernünftige strecken zu fahren 

aber erstmal gehts morgen nach latsch... und dann hierhin :
https://www.facebook.com/MTBGreenDa...1072873265652/759391084100491/?type=1&theater
und hier: 
https://www.facebook.com/MTBGreenDa...1072873265652/754778841228382/?type=1&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Juni 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> eyh schulte, wir fahrn da wieder hin, vielleicht schon bald, dann kann ich wieder schnell duschen
> ist aber noch nichts in trockenen tüchern, erstmal die urlaubsanträge genehmigt bekommen, termin wäre der 25.07. bis 29.07.
> *mitfahrer?* (bitte pn)
> ihr könntet quasi direkt von whistler einfliegen, um mal wieder ein paar vernünftige strecken zu fahren
> ...


Ey Peyrik, war auch garnicht böse gemeint mit dem duschen! Die Fotos waren von Sonntag und da warste ja tatsächlich früh umgezogen ;-)

Der Termin klingt gut, da sind wir ja schon wieder ne Woche zu Hause. Mal sehen ob wir dann noch Geld haben


----------



## Ketta (6. Juni 2014)

dat wär ja cool, wenn ihr nochn bisschen geld übrig hättet...dann könnt ich wieder mit jana_tuerlich durch den park düsen


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,wollte gerade fragen wer wer ist auf den bildern..
> ich kaufe mir morgen auch was stylisches...
> der " ist was mit oma ? " style ist geschichte...ab morgen kann die styler polizei ruhig kommen..


 Aber nichts wieder in Altherrengrün dat sieht voll SCHEI..................... aus!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juni 2014)

da hast du recht fb,,echt kacke die farbe und ,,ääähhh,,,,neeeiiinnn,,,,,, oh mist!!!!..
fb bleib jetzt ganz ruhig und mach genau was ich dir jetzt schreibe..
du stellst dich vor einen spiegel,,,drehst dich mit deiner rechten körperhälfte im 90° winkel zu ihm hin,,klappst mit deiner linken hand dein rechtes ohr vor,,,dort findest du eine taste mit der aufschrift *reset*.die drückst du mindestens 3 sec...danach hast du vergessen das du dir ein bike in der gleichen farbe gekauft hast ...oder hast du die schon gedrückt ???

für fb



nicht auszudenken was sonst passiert ,,,push the button...


----------



## Ketta (7. Juni 2014)

guck mal schulte, das war noch vorm duschen
http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0153-01-06-2014.jpg

da hab ich mich selbst nicht erkannt, dachte ich hätte mehr rot am Trikot gehabt...

und nochmal faicel als verfolger:
http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0151-01-06-2014.jpg


----------



## jojo2 (7. Juni 2014)

moment @Ketta
so viel zeit muss sein:

tschüß!
und viel spass euch
und
passt da auf die latschenkiefern auf
die spazieren gerne über den weg
jo denn
bis denn!


----------



## Ketta (7. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> moment @Ketta
> so viel zeit muss sein:
> 
> tschüß!
> ...



DANKE!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Juni 2014)

yo denn
wir sind dann gleich mal für zwei wochen wech
latschenkieferntrails surfen
allen anderen viel spaß auf den trails dieser welt
kommt gesund wieder, habt spaß und bringt gute geschichten mit

@diddie40: wir denken an dich!!!


----------



## diddie40 (7. Juni 2014)

danke, fahre gleich mal in den teuto, noch darf ich ja, mal schauen, wie es nach der op aussieht.
allen viel spaß.
tb, am montag wäre ich auch gerne dabei


----------



## rigger (7. Juni 2014)

Mein Urlaub Im September/Oktober  (ab 29.9. 14 Tage) ist auch durch und ich hatte geplat in der Zeit ne Woche nach Finale zu fahren.

Der Papa-Joe und Imfluss haben schon Interesse bekundet mitzukommen...

Den Schlabbers viel Spass in Latsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juni 2014)

jau tschau schlabbers ,,, kette rechts und attacke ,,, bis die tage ,,, 
jau diddie,,geht klar...
wie peinlich,,wir sind heute in willingen einmarschiert um das bike festival  zu stürmen..
leider ist das festival erst nächste woche..wie peinlich...bitte nicht weiter erzählen..fuck...


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. Juni 2014)

Hinfahrt,Ankunft,,Bikefestival!!!!! Fb vor den PC beim lesen der Nachricht!!!


----------



## enduro pro (7. Juni 2014)

Enduro beim lesen der Fb Nachricht      

der fb kann es noch     

TB


----------



## enduro pro (7. Juni 2014)

geht morgen irgendwo was????

TB ist nicht bikefestival in willingen


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2014)

tja,,leute,,ich war mir von anfang an sicher das diese information bei euch in guten händen  ist...
die stimmung war kurz auf den 0 punkt gelangt,,1:49 min. später war die selbige wieder bei 112 %%,,
ein gutes bis sehr gutes omen für saalbach..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Juni 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> guck mal schulte, das war noch vorm duschen
> http://www.phazoll-photos.com/medias/album/img-0153-01-06-2014.jpg
> 
> da hab ich mich selbst nicht erkannt, dachte ich hätte mehr rot am Trikot gehabt...
> ...



Ja super Andrea! Voll die Flugkette  Und der Verfolgerfaicil ist auch klasse.

Euch einen schönen Urlaub und dann mal bis in 6 Wochen frühestens.


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juni 2014)

6 wochen schulte ??? wann geht es denn los richtung whistler ??? wie lange bleibt ihr ???
darf ich mit ???


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juni 2014)

tb vergiß whistler
derzeit postet ein junger mann hier aus dem forum seine whistler videos und schreibt in einem blog
der heißt slx-driver
was man sieht und liest is: whistler is total langweilig
und bereits nach wenigen wochen fährt man total anders fahrrad als vorher
und man sieht lauter rasende radfahrer
wahrscheinlich heißt der, wenn der je deutschland zurückkommen sollte mindestens
xtr-driver
und das is doch nich gut oder??!
sein video von heute

also vergiß whistler



da kommst du doch nie hin


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juni 2014)

jau jojo ,,wer will schon xtr-driver heißen??? mister xo oder noch  besser  mister xoo7,,ok,,
komisch oder??,,,keiner will eine null sein,,,,aber viele eine doppelnull...egal..
nach whistler komme ich tatsächlich wohl nie,,bin nämlich absolut nicht der gleichen meinung wie reinhard mey...dafür habe ich aber ein date am lago di garda... der imfluss will mir die geilsten trails der region zeigen...uuaahhhh..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. Juni 2014)

hauptsache glücklich

grad im wald war ich auch best zufrieden
und glücklich als ich wieder zuhasue war und es mir fast durch meine glatze blitzte
ihr seid auch heil nach hause gekommen, hoffe ich


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juni 2014)

die blitze im rücken haben den ein oder anderen nochmal ungeahnte kräfte entwickeln lassen..
schön war`s....


----------



## diddie40 (9. Juni 2014)

schöne tour nördlich von ibbtown zum Mittelpunkt.....


----------



## enduro pro (9. Juni 2014)

blitze im rücken machen schnell  und der regen ist an uns vorbeigegangen....phuuuuu


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juni 2014)

ker wat ne entspannte runde!

tb du siehst noch nicht aus wie in höchstform
aber verdammt nah dran
respekt!


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Juni 2014)

sieht gut aus bei euch!!
bei uns war es nicht soooo spektakulär
keine blitze, kein donner....

wir hatten heute aber auch ne schöne tour südlich von ibbtown
mit ein bisschen bergauf




und ein bisschen bergab


 





okayyy, ein paar steine, wurzeln, staub, sonne und grandiose ausblicke waren auch dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. Juni 2014)

interessantes fahrrad, das mit dem rot da

und der rest

nix zum entspannen
grandios!


----------



## diddie40 (9. Juni 2014)

super, ihr wisst ja, dass ihr es richtig gut habt


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Juni 2014)

jau
aber so leicht haben wir es nun auch wieder nicht
wir können uns einfach nicht entscheiden welchen trail wir morgen nehmen sollen.....


----------



## ricobra50 (9. Juni 2014)

Andre super Fotos und Fahrrad !!!!

Gruß aus Münster


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. Juni 2014)

Tja Schlapper offentlich hält die Rappelkiste und wenn nicht trotzdem schönen Urlaub!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ker wat ne entspannte runde!
> 
> tb du siehst noch nicht aus wie in höchstform
> aber verdammt nah dran
> respekt!



vielen dank jojo,,,
es gibt nicht viele die dafür den richtigen blick haben...würde mich nicht mal wundern wenn es leute gibt die der meinung sind ich wäre dicker geworden..
der fb ist aber auch super in form,,,,,bis auf alles was mit biken zu tun hat ist auch er gut vorbereitet...saalbach kann kommen..hast du trotzdem noch ein passendes motivations video für uns ? so tschaka mäßig oder so ??? 4 von den jungs waren noch nie mit dem bike in den alpen,,,,erinnert mich an früher,,das erste mal richtige berge,,wo wir noch jünger waren wie heute..und ein bißchen an weihnachten 1961...




gritings tu se schlabbers in se mauntäns of mäni bikedriems..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 6 wochen schulte ??? wann geht es denn los richtung whistler ??? wie lange bleibt ihr ???
> darf ich mit ???


Hey TB, 6 Wochen bis wir die Hooo....wiedersehen könnten. Die beiden sind 2 Wochen weg, wir vier. Los gehts am 22.06., dann erstmal mit dem Wohnmobilschiff eincruisen und ab nach Hope. Dann über Vernon (Silverstar MTB Park) nach Jasper. Da ein paar Bärchen angucken und nach Banff runter um Gletscher anzuschauen. Darüber wieder ab in den Westen und abschließend nach Whistler. So zumindest der Plan, den wir am Freitag in der Kneipe für gut befunden haben


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Juni 2014)

Schulte Respekt voller Programm


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hast du trotzdem noch ein passendes motivations video für uns ? so tschaka mäßig oder so ???



oh sorry tb,
da kann ich dir nix anbieten,
ihr seid doch schon alle heiß wie schmidts katze
dagegen wäre so ein tschakavideo
ein laues lüftchen
allenfalls so wie der sturm von gestern:
schon vorbei


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juni 2014)

Jojo, dieses Tier im Video..., muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Juni 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> So zumindest der Plan, den wir am Freitag in der Kneipe für gut befunden haben



solche pläne kenne ich,,,dass sind die besten...
kana da nichts falsch machen der schulte..(höhö)
ich will ja kein whistlerblower sein,,aber ich glaube der neid einiger hier ist noch größer wie das ego vom fb..
der jojo hat leider keine tschakavideos mehr..ihr könnt das ändern..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juni 2014)

Ach TB, du findest immer die richtigen Worte! Nur das mit dem Neid..., finde das Wort immer so negativ. Sieh es mal so, dafür ist's Essig mit weiterem Urlaub dieses Jahr, wir haben nämlich keinen mehr, wenn wir den genommen haben


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juni 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Jojo, dieses Tier im Video..., muss ich mir Sorgen machen?



nein
alles gut 
wenn du das tier siehst!

nich so gut,
wenn du das hier während eures urlaubes  in freier wildbahn siehst



auch richtig schaiße,
wenn du die hier während eures urlaubes in freier wildbahn siehst


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Juni 2014)

oder die hier ::


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Juni 2014)

oder noch schlimmer die hier ::

 



pass gut auf euch auf schulte...


----------



## enduro pro (11. Juni 2014)

TB, beim letzten Foto hast du schon wieder was aus fb's Album genommen, oder?

Sein 'meine ex-freundinnen-fotos'


----------



## Der Cherusker (11. Juni 2014)

Tja, Zwerg da kannste noch viel lernen 4 auf einmal da haste in deinen feuchten Träume noch nie dran gedacht wah!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Juni 2014)

Zumindest nicht mit 4ren um die 70 Jahre... Das ist je eher dein Ding ...


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juni 2014)

ihr ketten! tb! und ihr schultes und saskias
aus gutem grund werden kaum mehr videos von fahrradtouren gemacht

is einfach zu anstrengend, dauert stunden und hält vom fahrradfahren ab
ich habe nun eine lösung für das problem gefunden!
ich hab ein gedächtnisprotokoll von der fahrradtour mit den ketten angefertigt!
cool ne?!

geht mal auf videos unter meinem profilbild
da findet man das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (11. Juni 2014)

häi  jojo
dein gedächtnisprotokoll können wir uns grad leider nicht anschauen
vielleicht geht´s morgen wieder besser mit dem w-lan-kabel
aber wir sind sehr gespannt!!!

mit videos können wir grad nicht dienen
nur mit momentaufnahmen von heute

greeeeetz from laaaaatsch an alllllleeeeeee


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Juni 2014)

Oooooooohhhhhh, da will ich auch hin
Und nach Wistleblow und nach Saalbach und in den Harz und in die Pfalz.
Und es gibt sooooo viele schöne andere Orte
Viel Spaß für alle Reisenden. Ich fahr erst mal ein bißchen im Teuto.


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juni 2014)

ey schlabbers,,,wo seid ihr wirklich ???
bild 1 ist im hintergrund eindeutig brochterbeck zu sehen..
bild 2 ist am hookberg..
bei bild 3 habe ich leider überhaupt keine ahnung..
auf dem bild  rechts das könnte die krabbe aus spongebob  sein..ist die auch mit ???
ich hatte erst auf r2d2 getippt,,aber der hat ja keinen urlaub bekommen...

@jojo
habe dein gedächtnisprotokoll leider nicht gefunden..


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2014)

@Teuto Biker 
also tb
ich heiß nich @jojo 
(sorry @jojo aber ist ja schon lange nicht mehr vorgekommen)

ich heiß doch @jojo2 
und unter dem benutzerbild von @jojo2 steht "videos",
da steht auch fotos, aber fotos hab ich nicht gemalt.
aber mann! hast du die bilder von den ketten gesehen?
krass
sind die schön!


----------



## diddie40 (12. Juni 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> häi  jojo
> dein gedächtnisprotokoll können wir uns grad leider nicht anschauen
> vielleicht geht´s morgen wieder besser mit dem w-lan-kabel
> aber wir sind sehr gespannt!!!
> ...


Tolle Fotos, weiterhin viel Spaaaaaaaaaaß in Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatsch

@jojo2 (nicht ätjojo), kann dein Video auch nicht finden.


----------



## enduro pro (12. Juni 2014)

tb hat recht, huckberg und brochterbeck sind zu sehen....

ich hab's doch gewußt, ihr habt nen Stellplatz im bocketal 

viel, viel spaß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> kann dein Video auch nicht finden.




ich kann mich einfach nich so gut ausdrücken
nimm dies
(das letzte video, also das erste)
[]

cool, die forensoftware kommt mit sich selber nicht mehr klar
bei verlinkungen gibt´s jetzt ständig komische sachen

vielleicht so:


super!



hallo @rik
hilf mich bitte mal

ich will den link zu "Alle Videos von jojo2" einfügen
das funktioniert aber nich
alternativ will ich auch nur den link zu einem meiner videos einfügen,
ohne, dass das hier eingebettet wird
vielen dank schon mal

@diddie40 das kann jetzt etwas dauern
rik ist vielbeschäftigt...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Juni 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> greeeeetz from laaaaatsch an alllllleeeeeee
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 298780


Ist datn Wurstbrötchen??? LECKER!

Gruss zurück!


----------



## ricobra50 (12. Juni 2014)

Da passt einfach alles .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Super Aufnahme!!


----------



## Totoxl (12. Juni 2014)

Wo ich gerade den Schlabber sehe fällt mir doch noch was ein. Hat er sich nicht auch ein neues Gefährt gegönnt? Was fährt er den jetzt?


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2014)

käsebrötchen
ich tippe auf käsebrötchen

und holland wird fußballweltmeister

und
toto
guck mal hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...mannsweg-teil-2.490136/page-857#post-12053176


----------



## Totoxl (12. Juni 2014)

Eins von Herrn Schlender  Aber Welches? Fanes? Wie groß sind die Räder usw.
@schlabberkette ich brauche da Antworten


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2014)

oh toto
du fand´st meinen beitrag hilfreich?
cool
ich weiß noch viel mehr über das rad!
wärst du mal an dem sonntag dazu gekommen
aber du hattest ja keine zeit...



ich hab mal ein leogangvideo gemacht
mit niedlicher musik, das hat mir gefallen

claudio liebt auch niedliche musik
deswegen gefallen mir claudios videos auch so super!!

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331658405590/course-preview-man-down-in-leogang


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. Juni 2014)

sind morgen um 3 in bad iburg unterwegs...jemmand Bock ????


----------



## diddie40 (12. Juni 2014)

Auf zur nächsten Party


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aus gutem grund werden kaum mehr videos von fahrradtouren gemacht
> is einfach zu anstrengend, dauert stunden und hält vom fahrradfahren ab



so isset
deshalb nur ein quickie





@Totoxl 
vielleicht erkennst du ja was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (12. Juni 2014)

na gut, 
jetzt noch ein paar urlaubsbilder

ausblick beim hochkurbeln



coole töle, haben will...





anstoss wm.....ole-ole-oleeeee




so
und morgen wird geshuttelt
3000 tiefenmeter werden vernichtet....freu


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juni 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> so
> und morgen wird geshuttelt
> 3000 tiefenmeter werden vernichtet....freu





*3000*​​3000!
meldet ihr euch dann morgen abend hier wieder?
oder braucht man länger für
3000???!!
geil​


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2014)

Wenn die 3000 so flach runter gehen wie bei uns jojo2, dann brauchen die dafür ne Woche


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juni 2014)

toto
du weißt offenbar immer noch nicht, was er für ein rad fährt..
das wiegt nix!
die beiden sind jetzt beide in der ebene so rasend schnell wie bergauf


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2014)

Ne,  weiß ich immer noch nicht und (der Doofe)  @schlabberkette will es nicht verraten. Ich werde es wohl nie erfahren. Dabei kann ich mich immer so schön mitfreuen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juni 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> . Dabei kann ich mich immer so schön mitfreuen.



hier hast du was zum mitfreuen toto...ich fahre morgen zum gardasee...
beer,,beach and bikes..
hoffe du freust dich für mich mit..danach geht es direkt nach saalbach...
beer,,bikes and beats...
aber morgen soll es erst nach willingen gehen...ich frage lieber ::: das festival ist ganz sicher morgen oder ???????


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2014)

Morgen ist Willingen angesagt um mal zu schauen, was es denn so gibt.
Und ganz wie von selbst freut es mich das du eine schöne Zeit mit Bike, Beer, Beach and Beats verbringst.
Falls du die Angie in Saalbach triffst, bestelle ihr schön e Grüße von Toto
Aber das kann ich dir alles auch noch morgen sagen.


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier hast du was zum mitfreuen toto...ich fahre morgen zum gardasee...


wir erwarten dich dann am sonntag  oder montag in latsch
liegt ja auf dem weg zum lago
programm für deinen zwischenstopp:
morgens gondeln und 1000hm runterballern
danach 1000hm hochkurbeln und wieder runterballern
nachmittags nochmal gondeln und wieder 1000hm runterballern
vieeeeel besser als gardasee!
wir würden uns freuen!!!
und toto auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juni 2014)

könnten wir das mit den 1000hm hochkurbeln weglassen ???

für toto :::


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2014)

Die Angie ist auch ganz nett, aber ich meinte die mit den roten Haaren (Hohenwarter)


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juni 2014)

ach die.............kenne ich nicht..das wird sich in zwei wochen hoffentlich ändern...


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2014)

Das ist die hier
https://www.google.de/search?q=angi...9iQDLLY7AbM8YA4&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=645
die ist in Saalbach zu Hause und wohnt mehr, oder weniger im Spielberghaus. Nettes Mädels und richtig flott und stylisch auf dem Rad.
Also das Gegenteil vom FB  (Sorry FB, der musste jetzt sein)


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juni 2014)

...aber sie sieht nicht so gut aus wie der fb

(bitte sehr fb)


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juni 2014)

der toto hat geschmack..


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2014)

Das lassen wir jetzt mal einfach so stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (13. Juni 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ne,  weiß ich immer noch nicht und (der Doofe)  @schlabberkette will es nicht verraten. Ich werde es wohl nie erfahren. Dabei kann ich mich immer so schön mitfreuen.



@Totoxl 
ein suchbild für dich:


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2014)

Das war ja leicht...
http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/alutech-limited-team-edition/

Danke (lieber) @schlabberkette


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Juni 2014)

ohhh mondieu
du hast es bestimmt schon vorher gewußt toto
aber mein bike sieht etwas anders aus als auf den bildern
viieel geiler halt


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2014)

Von wegen vorher gewusst   Du kannst doch einen alten Trapper nicht in die Flinte pissen 
Ich kenne deine Fahrweise, da habe ich kombiniert


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. Juni 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das ist die hier
> https://www.google.de/search?q=angie hohenwarter&client=opera&hs=HBF&channel=suggest&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=KF-bU9iQDLLY7AbM8YA4&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=645
> die ist in Saalbach zu Hause und wohnt mehr, oder weniger im Spielberghaus. Nettes Mädels und richtig flott und stylisch auf dem Rad.
> Also das Gegenteil vom FB  (Sorry FB, der musste jetzt sein)


 Kein Problem, Ich bin ja unqualifizierte Äußerungen gewohnt!!!! Danke für deine aufmunteren Worte Jojo!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juni 2014)

oh fbchen,,hier für dich mein süßer..

Als Einstimmung haben wir jetzt schon mal einen ganz besonderen Leckerbissen für euch. Statt melodramatischen Slow-Motions und perfekt abgestimmter Musik gibt es in diesem Vital MTB Video einfach nur die blanke Downhill Action..

*http://dirt.mpora.de/video/die-rohe-downhill-gewalt*


----------



## diddie40 (14. Juni 2014)

ein echtes schlabberkettenbike: "Jedes Bike bekommt den Namen des neuen Besitzers auf das Oberrohr"


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Juni 2014)

hier mal eine kleine Auswahl für die LacBlancer. Man, datt war super mit euch! Weitere Bilder lade ich in meine Dropbox und schicke euch den link.

Schöne Grüße und bis die Tage
Karsten


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2014)

ne wat klasse bilder
ihr hattet wohl wirklich richtig spass in lac blanc


tb,
wenn du heute nach winterberg fährst,
könntest du dann mal zwischendurch einen abstecher nach willingen machen
da is bikefestival
und ich hatte vor 14 tagen vergessen, ein foto von dem banshee darkside
zu machen...
könntest du mir bitte ein foto davon machen
und bitte auch einmal probefahren, ich hatte mich in winterberg nicht getraut, darum zu bitten





Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich kenne deine Fahrweise, da habe ich kombiniert




ernsthaft gemeinte frage:
was ist an dem rad so speziell für schlabber?
sind die "enduro"fahrräder nich irgendwie alle gleich?


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Juni 2014)

das sind ja schonmal sehr coole fotos @schulte69 
bin auf den rest gespannt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> könntest du mir bitte ein foto davon machen
> und bitte auch einmal probefahren, ich hatte mich in winterberg nicht getraut, darum zu bitten



ich traue mich auch nicht zu fragen ,,,, ich klaue das einfach,,kannst du dann in drei wochen hier abholen..


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2014)

hier
damit du nicht drüber stolperst
aus dem gedächtnis gemalt


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juni 2014)

alles klar,,,gehört dir...extras wie rahmennummer ,,,fahrradbrief in deiner landessprache,,rechnung in € usw..sind im preis inkludiert..viel spaß mit dem teil..


anzeige:

du suchst ein fahrrad ? frag doch ob ich es nicht da hab !
besorge jedes rad auf bestellung !
heute geschaut,,morgen für dich geklaut !


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2014)

danke!
der rest wird hier im thread besprochen
euch viel spass in winterberg
(und dann auch in willingen, am garda, in latsch (achte auf die trottenden latschenkiefern)
und grüß @imfluss !)


----------



## enduro pro (14. Juni 2014)

schulte, klasse bilder bis dahein...ich kann mich nur anschließen, hat super spaß gemacht und bin auf den rest gespannt....

FB super getroffen....

PS: schulte, denk für mich an die foto's der bikeschnitten, die hab ich extra groß aufgenommen


----------



## imfluss (14. Juni 2014)

Hammer Bilder ! Die Teutocrew ist optisch kaum zu schlagen. 
Hab hier etwas interkulturelle Arbeit geleistet und die letzten Tage mit 3 Finnen die Trails unsicher gemacht.
Morgen gibts als Abschluss nochmal ne XXL Runde aus 601-> Coast Trail -> Dosso dei Roveri -> Lift hoch -> Malchesine Downhill das sind nochma so 3000+ HM Abfahrt bei unter 300 HM Uphill. 
TB pack schonmal den Stacheldraht ein, es wird steil werden. 
Nach 5 Wochen Lago ist es langsam Zeit für was anderes und darum gehts wohl bald ins Vinschgau.
Immer dem Flow nach. Finale wäre natürlich auch fein, wobei es langsam extrem heiss wird in Bella Italia und man sich manchmal wien Brathähnchen fühlt hier. 
Ach ja @chrisxrossi dein Tip zur Reifenwahl war genial, die Maxxis halten und halten während die meisten Schwalbefahrer hier nach einer Woche neue Schluffen brauchen


----------



## diddie40 (14. Juni 2014)

Hey, ist noch jemand hier, der morgen im Teuto spazieren fährt?


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Hey, ist noch jemand hier, der morgen im Teuto spazieren fährt?



hmm
ich dacht eigentlich, ich fahr morgen ein bißchen hier bei mir
muß nämlich noch´n kickerchen into rechtskurve aufnehmen
und andere musike dazu einspielen,


aber, wenn du so fragst....
meld ich mich morgen mal bei dir
muss das hier abklären, ob ich morgen früh weg kann
(spätestens halb zwei müsste ich aber wieder zurück fahren)


----------



## diddie40 (14. Juni 2014)

Wenn wir um 11:00 in Dörenthe starten, dann muss ich das bis spätestens 10:00 wissen, da ich ja mit dem Radl komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (14. Juni 2014)

Wir könnten auch früher, 10:30?


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2014)

ich geh zwar erst jetzt ins bett, werd mich aber morgen früh (rechtzeitig) wieder melden, ob das klargeht
cu


----------



## diddie40 (14. Juni 2014)

gute nacht jojo


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> gute nacht jojo




danke johnboy diddie
guten morgen

11 uhr am parkplatz
ich könnte ne kleine ruhige runde

mein auto ist heute übrigens nicht weiß, nicht blau, sondern lang und rot


----------



## diddie40 (15. Juni 2014)

morgen jojo, 11:00 ist super
bis gleich


----------



## Zico (15. Juni 2014)

Mache mich nun auf zum Bocketal, hoffentlich trifft man sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo @Zico wir starten um 11:00 vom Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen


----------



## Totoxl (15. Juni 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das war ja leicht...
> http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/alutech-limited-team-edition/





jojo2 schrieb:


> ernsthaft gemeinte frage:
> was ist an dem rad so speziell für schlabber?
> sind die "enduro"fahrräder nich irgendwie alle gleich?


Alle gleich? Ja/Nein. Jeder Hersteller hat ja noch eine eigene Auslegung von Enduro.
Laufradgröße, 1x11, oder 2x10 Schaltung, Langer Hauptrahmen, oder kurz usw.
Jeder versucht halt seine eigene Note mit einzubringen.
In Schlabbers Fall wusste ich ja von dem Bild das es ein Alutech ist.
Daher war der Hersteller ja schon klar. So habe ich vermutet das es eine Fanes ist, 
konnte mir aber schwer vorstellen das Schlabber sich noch ein 26" holt. 
Da Schlabber schon immer 1 Fach Antrieb fährt, war klar das das auch so bleibt, bloß moderner.
Dann mal über die Seite geschaut, das Angebot gesehen welches ein "ready to Race" Bike beinhaltet,
das genau zu Schlabber passen würde. 
Dann noch ein wenig auf das Glück hoffen und siehe da, wir haben ein Bingo.


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2014)

ah okay
also doch eher allgemein begründet, dass es zu ihm passt

aber vielen dank für deine müh!


----------



## Totoxl (15. Juni 2014)

Immer gerne.


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2014)

das weiß ich doch bei dir
so bist du halt
gut so!


----------



## jojo2 (16. Juni 2014)

diddie und ich waren gestern leichtfüßig und geschwind mit cc-rädern
ab dörenthe richtung nasses dreieck unterwegs
als beim loch vom dok ein panzer von hinten angerollt kommt
das war @Zico !
der wär fast an uns vorbeigerast
der war mit seinem 20 tonner in brochterbeck gestartet
wenn er nicht zwischendurch überlegt hätte, ob doppelschleife
oder knoten in seinen schuhbändern, hätte er uns wahrscheinlich
bereits zwei kilometer vorher eingeholt gehabt
hammer!

also toto
ich weiß, welches rad zico braucht!
kein anderes!
wille und kraft ersetzen gewichtstuningsmaßnahmen


@diddie40
rik vom team kriegt das mit den links wohl nicht in den griff
nimm also dies



uns allen ne schöne woche!


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jojo echt schön gemacht !!!!


----------



## jojo2 (16. Juni 2014)

oh richard!
über dich sprachen wir gestern auch
beim thema: die fitten und guten

danke!


----------



## Zico (16. Juni 2014)

@jojo2: Vielen Dank für die Blumen, aber der Weg zurück zum Bocketal war hart!!! Vielleicht mein letztes mal mit Panzer hoch...


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Juni 2014)

Quiz
welcher Teutone ist zu Besuch im Vinschgau und verfolgt ketta?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (16. Juni 2014)

Bin nach ein paar Wochen endlich wieder einsatzfähig. Fährt jemand von euch am Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag im Teuto?


----------



## imfluss (16. Juni 2014)

Er fletscht die Zähne und wetzt das Messer -
doch Ketta fährt halt einfach besser.


----------



## diddie40 (16. Juni 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> Quiz
> welcher Teutone ist zu Besuch im Vinschgau und verfolgt ketta?????
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 299842


imfluss


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juni 2014)

bei dem helm kann das nur einer sein...Lord helmchen TB.....

die 27,5 bande....


----------



## jojo2 (16. Juni 2014)

was trägt grün und kommt einfach nich ran?

ach tbchen, das wird noch


----------



## diddie40 (16. Juni 2014)

ich glaub´ ihr habt recht.


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Juni 2014)

Auflösung:


----------



## diddie40 (16. Juni 2014)

tb vor ketta
voll konzentriert,
das ist mountainbiken würde er jetzt sagen


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

die letzten Wochen habe ich mich ein wenig dünn gemacht, ich war ziemlich viel unterwegs und viel arbeiten. Jetzt kam der Plan auf, mich am Wochenende mal wieder aufs Rad zu schwingen, leider macht gerade mein Knie schlapp, also wirds wohl auch dieses Wochenende noch nix. Aber wie ich hier gelesen habe sind die Teutonen ohnehin gerade in alle Welt ausgeflogen. Mein Neid ist mit euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. Juni 2014)

Ist der TB wirklich nur voll konzentriert oder sehe ich da Angst in seinen Augen, Angst vor der Strecke und vor ketta, die im Hintergrund lauert um ihn zu überholen


----------



## diddie40 (17. Juni 2014)

stimmt, ketta macht ein wesentlich entspannteren Eindruck, sieht ein wenig so aus, als müsse sie warten bis der tb endlich die strecke frei gibt


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2014)

...und sie sachte noch:
tb! zentral auf dem rad sitzen
arme eher etwas anwinkeln
hat se gesacht

ich bin auf das nächste foto von der stelle gespannt


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2014)

@Zico ich will ja nicht aufdringlich werden,
aber...
du wolltest ein e-bike

hier is eins
die diskussion darüber ist schon geführt
(radfahren auf wiesen und wald ist zerstörerisch und kindisch, und kühe erschrecken ist doof)
du darfst dann jetzt also getrost fahren
aber! enduro bedeutet goggle! und
immer mit helm!
hemd kannst du dir selbst aussuchen
viel spass

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/06...iert-wahnsinnige-e-bike-action-leogang-video/


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich bin auf das nächste foto von der stelle gespannt



das nächste foto von der stelle: 

erleichterung, freude, glück...


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2014)

boah
geschafft!
klasse ihr drei
ihr seid super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. Juni 2014)

da hat der tb schon die hose voll und freut sich das unten nix raus läuft   


sieht gut aus da...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juni 2014)

Kann nicht viel schreiben..war super mit den ketten...harte biketage...harte bikenächte...gruss vom lago...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Juni 2014)

Super! Schönen Urlaub noch (war das Urlaub mit André?)


----------



## Jabomania (18. Juni 2014)

So So feine Bilder sehe ich da mal wieder.
Leider habe ich noch keinen Urlaub
Aber zum Glück ist es hier im Teutonischem Land auch wunderbar zu Ballern!


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juni 2014)

so alt kann ich gar nicht werden,
dass ich noch lernen könnte so vernünftig dh zu fahren

welches 120mm rad ist zu empfehlen
spazierenfahren ist, glaube ich, das, was ich bevorzuge


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Juni 2014)

24h frei verfügbar!!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/wont-back-down-steve-peat-story-online-premiere-2014.html


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juni 2014)

es ist aber über weite strecken nicht das, was die meisten erwarten dürften,
in der ersten stunde viele aufnahmen aus den 90ern...
mir hat der film dennoch sehr gefallen


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juni 2014)

Morgen geht's nach Winterberg.
Sonst noch jemand vor Ort?


----------



## herby-hancoc (18. Juni 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Morgen geht's nach Winterberg.
> Sonst noch jemand vor Ort?


Jau ich mit 3 Saalbachfahrern


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juni 2014)

lass die jungs heile herby.....
uuhh..ich hatte kurz netz..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (18. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> lass die jungs heile herby.....
> uuhh..ich hatte kurz netz..


Ich werde es versuchen


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juni 2014)

ach käh is dat dat schön an gardasee dran,,,,aber der vinschgau ist schon der absolute hammer...die ketten kennen sich dort schon fast besser aus wie der vinschgauer selber..
trails wie aus dem bikebilderbuch ..da müssen wir nochmal hin...
der imfluss meint er könnte das toppen....bin gespannt...akku alle...
uuuaaahhh.....


----------



## rigger (18. Juni 2014)

Jo schönen gruß an den imfluss!!

Na da hab ich ja noch einiges vor mir, wenn ich da auch noch hin will!!

Erstmal muss der Haarriss im daumen wieder verheilen...


----------



## brcrew (18. Juni 2014)

ahwatt..!? haarriss im daumen? vom letzten mal? ..gute besserung!


----------



## rigger (18. Juni 2014)

Jo...  mal schauen wie  lange das dauert, bis zum Urlaub müsste das wieder in ordnung sein.

Ist mir natürlich am Di morgen auf dem Großmarkt passiert, wo ich gestolpert bin....


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juni 2014)

und ich sach noch:
arbeite nich so viel
gute besserung!


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juni 2014)

herby-hancoc schrieb:


> Jau ich mit 3 Saalbachfahrern



Dann sind wir schon zu dritt


----------



## herby-hancoc (18. Juni 2014)

[/QUOTE]
Eben


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juni 2014)

öööhmmm, 
zu siebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (18. Juni 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> öööhmmm,
> zu siebt


gut gerechnet


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juni 2014)

Bin ja lernfähig

Bis morgen


----------



## enduro pro (18. Juni 2014)

tb, zu wann hast du bei klaus gebucht??? zu samstag oder geht auch schon freitags???


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juni 2014)

ab dienstag bin ich in saalbach und kläre das ab ... gebucht ist erst ab samstag....
kann der fb nicht mehr länger warten ?????


----------



## enduro pro (19. Juni 2014)

Doch, doch....hab nur über legt schon Freitag zu fahren, damit es entspannter ist...oder Mittwoch schon mal Richtung bayrischer Wald und dann weiter


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juni 2014)

kläre ich ab...oder ruf den klaus an..schade das ich bei der jungfernfahrt der saalbachmuschis nicht dabei sein [email protected] alle wieder bei mama ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (19. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> kläre ich ab...oder ruf den klaus an..schade das ich bei der jungfernfahrt der saalbachmuschis nicht dabei sein [email protected] alle wieder bei mama ?


Alle wieder zuhause !Bis auf ein paar kleine blaue Flecken und ein bisschen Material ist alles Ok


----------



## enduro pro (19. Juni 2014)

material  die neuen dinger schon im eimer


----------



## imfluss (20. Juni 2014)

Grüße an alle Teutonen(+innen), sei es durch Geburt oder eingeheiratet.
Im sonnenverwöhnten Italien ist die Stimmung ganz gut, auch wenn das Material hier richtig ran muss.
Bremsbeläge schmilzen hier wie Eis in der Sonne aber das nimmtman gerne in Kauf wenns dafür so tolle Trails gibt wie den Sunny Benny und was das Vinschgau sonst noch so hergibt. War echt der Knaller mit Schlabber dort ne Runde zu drehen, bekommt man direkt Lust dort länger zu bleiben. Vorerst bleib ich aber noch ein paar Tage/Wochen am Gardasee und such weiter die Flowtrails - sind hier leider echt rar. Wer aber auf endlose Felsenmeere, steile und technische Dinger sowie loses Geröll steht wird hier schnell fündig. Wenn man sich dann mal so eine Abfahrt runtergearbeitet hat schmeckt das Belohnungsbier am Strand allerdings doppelt gut. Ist wie bei vielen anderen Sachen auch - die Mischung machts und diese Abwechslung aus knackig-schwer und flowig-soft hat schon seinen Reiz.

Hoffe Ihr habt ne gute Zeit und verzeiht mir, dass ich was Fotos und Videos angeht etwas nachlässig bin. Ist nicht so mein Faible das selber zu machen, das überlass ich lieber Leuten denen es richtig Spaß macht


----------



## der krefelder (20. Juni 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> material  die neuen dinger schon im eimer


Lieber neue Dinger mit nem Schaden ,als eine Cola Dose fahren.


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juni 2014)

....ich will jetzt auch noch mal schnell
bevor ich weg muss:


allen, die ebenfalls weg müssen - z.b. nach kanada
gute fahrt! und viel spass!!



vor ein paar jahren war ich mal für ein paar tage auf weltreise
und ich haben jeden tag eine videobotschaft geschickt
hier zum beispiel ein beispiel für sone mitteilung
das sei allen wuppertalern und nichtwuppertalern in whistler und drumherum ein beispiel

bitte jeden tag eine videobotschaft und
sonntags vielleicht auch mal zwei
aber zumindest ab und zu mal eine
guten flug! und
guten hunger!

cu!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juni 2014)

Tagebuch...uuuh fuck..tierischen sonnenbrand und neuseelÄnder sind gut drauf und hart am glas.. vhs englischkurs buchen...


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. Juni 2014)

der krefelder schrieb:


> Lieber neue Dinger mit nem Schaden ,als eine Cola Dose fahren.


 Die Rookies machen Alarm, Ich melde mich mal wieder wenn Sie auf meinen Niveau fahrn!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Juni 2014)

der krefelder schrieb:


> Lieber neue Dinger mit nem Schaden ,als eine Cola Dose fahren.




Die Cola dose hält schon seit vier Jahren und macht mir keine zicken beim fahren...

Die toten zählt man am Ende des Krieges, das intense gewinnt,  bin in Erwartung des Sieges  


So, nu genug des reimens und schleimens
Spaß soll es machen und alle sollen lachen.
Deshalb schuß nun  mit dem dissen und posen, sonst sind voll am schluß die krefelder hosen


nun mal ernst...ich freu mich auf euch 
einen hab ich noch...wie nennt man ein kaputtes nukeproof??? einen MEGA-Schaden


----------



## butcherbird (21. Juni 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Die Cola dose hält schon seit vier Jahren und macht mir keine zicken beim fahren...
> 
> Die toten zählt man am Ende des Krieges, das intense gewinnt,  bin in Erwartung des Sieges
> 
> ...


----------



## butcherbird (21. Juni 2014)

So nu bin ich drin, einen zu der Coladose; da is ja schon der Lack ab. Für`s Berg runter fahren hab ich mir`nen Rücklicht gekauft damit du immer weißt wo ich bin!!
PS.:Zurück aus Winterberg Kona heil Fahrer heil !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. Juni 2014)

Das hatten wir doch schon... Du solltest dir den Klang meines Freilaufs einprägen, denn immer wenn du den hinter dir hörst ist mir langweilig


----------



## enduro pro (21. Juni 2014)

Und was ist das für ein benutzerbild... Pfuiiiiii


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juni 2014)

Uuaajh
Das tal der spiele wird zur donnerkugel...bis einer weint...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juni 2014)

Hier ist auch alles kacke...das bier lmmer auf ex weil es sonst anfängt zu kochen..ick freu mir auf saalbach wie der fb auf den weihnachtsmann..


----------



## rigger (21. Juni 2014)

Tage des Donners in Saalbach!!!


----------



## butcherbird (21. Juni 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Und was ist das für ein benutzerbild... Pfuiiiiii


FW190, vom Engländer ehrfürchtig "Butcher-Bird" genannt!!!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Juni 2014)

ick freu mir auch...und ich hab nu Urlaub...also FB, wann fahren wir los????


----------



## enduro pro (21. Juni 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> FW190, vom Engländer ehrfürchtig "Butcher-Bird" genannt!!!




na, solange du dein bike nich "F104 starfighter" nennest ist alles gut

F 104 war der witwenmacher


----------



## rigger (21. Juni 2014)

Auch Erdnagel genannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (21. Juni 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> na, solange du dein bike nich "F104 starfighter" nennest ist alles gut
> 
> F 104 war der witwenmacher


Und sah aus wie`ne Coladose mit Stummelflügel dran!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## der krefelder (22. Juni 2014)

Noch ein paar Tage und wir werden jede menge Spaß
in Saalbach haben.Ich freu mich auf euch.


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juni 2014)

freu dich nicht zu früh, das wird ein hartes stück arbeit...nach dem biken


----------



## der krefelder (22. Juni 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> freu dich nicht zu früh, das wird ein hartes stück arbeit...nach dem biken


da bin ich bestens drin trainiert


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juni 2014)

das glaub ich dir


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2014)

Katastrophe.....ich  habe meine gitarre noch in teutonia....
.helft dem pani denken das er eine mit bringt...habe doch extra ein fb lied komponiert  zu seinem geburtstag...uuuuaaahhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2014)

Morgen ist abreise...endlich keine  nackten topschnitten .mehr sondern wieder unrasierte männerbeine..			 gesendet von eifon  eva


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juni 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (22. Juni 2014)

Ready to rumble


----------



## enduro pro (22. Juni 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (22. Juni 2014)

TB, das hört sich gut an..bring die schnitten mit


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2014)

Jau mache ich..die sehr reifen damen sind sowieso alle schon seit jahren im ruhestand und haben zeit..t o p..totaly old p******...eben..


----------



## avid49 (22. Juni 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 300803


Ker watt n sauberes Rätken


----------



## imfluss (22. Juni 2014)

An die Saalbachcrew : Hat jemand für die Rückreise ins Münsterland noch nen Plätzchen frei für Mann+Bike ?
Suche da noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit. Biete Kaltgetränke und natürlich Spritkostenbeteiligung.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Juni 2014)

wünsche allen viel spaß....und Heile wiederkommen


----------



## Trailfrog66 (23. Juni 2014)

Tach auch... 
Die Bikeparkschrammen sind fast wieder weg, die Git ist eingepackt und die dicken Pellen sind auch drauf !
Saalbach kann kommen   (... aber wo muss ich denn hin?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herby-hancoc (23. Juni 2014)

Das wird ein Spaß
Hoffe nur das ich diesmal heile bleibe!


----------



## diddie40 (23. Juni 2014)

wünsche euch viel Spaß, genießt die Zeit und lässt es krachen.
ich habe die OP sehr gut überstanden, alles gut gelaufen


----------



## herby-hancoc (23. Juni 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wünsche euch viel Spaß, genießt die Zeit und lässt es krachen.
> ich habe die OP sehr gut überstanden, alles gut gelaufen


----------



## der krefelder (23. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> Katastrophe.....ich  habe meine gitarre noch in teutonia....
> .helft dem pani denken das er eine mit bringt...habe doch extra ein fb lied komponiert  zu seinem geburtstag...uuuuaaahhhh





diddie40 schrieb:


> wünsche euch viel Spaß, genießt die Zeit und lässt es krachen.
> ich habe die OP sehr gut überstanden, alles gut gelaufen


----------



## Der Cherusker (23. Juni 2014)

Hab heute beim biken noch dran gedacht, das dein OP Termin jetzt irgendwann sein müßte, höhrt sich ja gut an wie alles verlaufen ist hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder beim biken!!!

Alles Beste FB


----------



## diddie40 (23. Juni 2014)

klar, Aufbautraining hat schon begonnen, linkes beim heben, rechtes beim heben, morgen aufstehen.....


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Juni 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ich habe die OP sehr gut überstanden, alles gut gelaufen


das sind mir die liebsten nachrichten!!
jetzt nur noch den rest überstehen und dich bald auf dem bike wiedersehen!!
gute und schnelle genesung diddie 

allen anderen viel spass in saalbach oder wo auch immer ihr unterwegs seid!!
und wie diddie schon sagte...lasst es krachen
aber bitte nicht die knochen 

vinschgau, oh vinschgau...
wir waren ja für zwei wochen im vinschgau...
ketta hat das revier vorher ausgesucht, die trails vorher gecheckt und sich um alles andere gekümmert
ich hatte wenig zeit für vorbereitung und wusste deshalb nicht genau was auf uns zukommt
hab mich mehr oder weniger überraschen lassen...und ich war etwas skeptisch...

zuerst hatte ich geflucht.....ketta aber auch
erste tour....30°C im schatten...hart bergauf...nimm die härteste steigung im teuto und multipliziere ihre länge mit 50....das dann auf 1000hm bergauf... oben völlig platt angekommen.....panoramaausblick auf schneebedeckte berge.....dann erst noch den verbinder zum traileinstieg auf der höhenlinie bergauf-bergab....die beine brennen.....dann aber endlich die abfahrt vom holy hansen.....hammmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrr... erst flowige wurzelkurven im wald, dann schotterige hohlwege, spitzkehren, felspassagen, kurze steilstücke und zum schluss ein nicht enden wollender flowtrail entlang der höhenlinie....verrückt!!
der urlaub hatte begonnen......und ging so weiter
meist bergauftretend, ab und zu mit gondel, einmal mit shuttle und 3 abfahrten
ich will ja auch nicht immer alles in den blauen himmel loben, muss ich jetzt aber... vinschgau ist echt schon der hammer
hab ich so gar nicht mit gerechnet, ehrlich....danke ketta!!
und wir haben noch lange nicht alles gesehen.....da geht´s 2000prozentig nochmal hin!!

und wenn ich das lächeln von tb und imfluss am ende von unseren (harten) touren richtig gedeutet habe
dann werden sie südtirol bald wieder besuchen
es war ein erlebnis mit euch, und das nicht nur auf dem trail


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Juni 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> klar, Aufbautraining hat schon begonnen, linkes beim heben, rechtes beim heben, morgen aufstehen.....


Diddie gute besserung....und kopf hoch


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2014)

jau schlabber,,,

südtirol oh südtirol,,,
auf deinen trails fühlte ich mich so wohl,,,
hat die ketta gut ausgesucht,,,,
ich hoffe der nächste trip ist noch nicht ausgebucht...
den diddie den nehmen wir gleich mit,,
bis dahin ist der wieder fit....

und sag dem trailfrog doch mal einer wo er hin muss...
meine gitarre ist auch schon auf dem weg pani....wir beiden ,,im duett,,ein tolles trio...wir spielen so lange bis der fb weint,,,entweder vor rührung oder weil ihm die ohren weh tun..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (24. Juni 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wünsche euch viel Spaß, genießt die Zeit und lässt es krachen.
> ich habe die OP sehr gut überstanden, alles gut gelaufen



Sehr schön!
Dann weiterhin alles Gute!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juni 2014)

Diddie, super zu hören.... schnell wieder fit werden

Oh nein, die tb gitarre ...mit bluten jetzt schon die ohren... das wird anstrengend...ich muss urlaub für danach einreichen...


----------



## sx2cruiser (24. Juni 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wünsche euch viel Spaß, genießt die Zeit und lässt es krachen.
> ich habe die OP sehr gut überstanden, alles gut gelaufen


Gute Besserung


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juni 2014)

http://wp.goodtimes-hostel.at/anreise

hier mußt du hin...


----------



## Ketta (24. Juni 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> klar, Aufbautraining hat schon begonnen, linkes beim heben, rechtes beim heben, morgen aufstehen.....



@diddie40:  diddie, hau rein, übermorgen übern Flur laufen und überübermorgen treppe laufen, gute Besserung auch von mir !!!


Themawechsel: wenns wetter passt, werde ich am sonntag die trails im bergischen unsicher machen, wahrscheinlich recht früh, so gegen 10h und anschließend schlabber beim gravity cup in wuppertal anfeuern, wenn einer von den daheimgebliebenen mit möchte, bitte pn


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2014)

ohoh...habe mich mit dem termin für saalbach vertan..aber nur um eine woche....der klaus hat die bude erst ab dem 03.07 frei...kein problem für euch oder ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2014)

uuuaahh,,,ihr kinderlein kommet,,,,wer bock hat kann schon eher  anreisen...
die bude ist frei...
der hacklbergtrail geht jetzt bis ins tal ..
das wetter wird am montag und dienstag evtl. nicht so toll..soll heißen das es etwas regen geben *kann*.aber an den anderen tagen wird es wahrscheinlich sonnig und zwischen 20° - 27 ° werden...ideal zum biken...
genauere prognosen gibt es am donnerstag...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> @diddie40:  diddie, hau rein, übermorgen übern Flur laufen und überübermorgen treppe laufen, gute Besserung auch von mir !!!
> 
> 
> Themawechsel: wenns wetter passt, werde ich am sonntag die trails im bergischen unsicher machen, wahrscheinlich recht früh, so gegen 10h und anschließend schlabber beim gravity cup in wuppertal anfeuern, wenn einer von den daheimgebliebenen mit möchte, bitte pn



@diddie40
 und überüberübermorgen die treppen runter fahren...yyeeeaahhhaaa
@schlabberkette 
zeig ihnen was ich dir im pinzgau beigebracht habe...yyeeaaahhhaaa


----------



## Trailfrog66 (24. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ohoh...habe mich mit dem termin für saalbach vertan..aber nur um eine woche....der klaus hat die bude erst ab dem 03.07 frei...kein problem für euch oder ?????


...habe da gerade ein Deja Vu.... macht nix, fahrn wir halt wieder zurück


----------



## Trailfrog66 (24. Juni 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> wünsche euch viel Spaß, genießt die Zeit und lässt es krachen.
> ich habe die OP sehr gut überstanden, alles gut gelaufen


Auch von meiner Seite allet, allet Jute !! Freut mich sehr zu hören !!!!


----------



## Trailfrog66 (24. Juni 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> http://wp.goodtimes-hostel.at/anreise
> 
> hier mußt du hin...


Joooo....Danke.


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juni 2014)

TB, welche bude haben wir??? oben oder unten??? der FB und ich werden am donnerstag abend da sein


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2014)

unten die zehner bude...am donnerstag sind wir nach 17°°  in bobbys pub zum public viewing..aber die mutter von klaus ist im haus..


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juni 2014)

wir fahren um 9 los, wenn alles gut klappt sind wir zum anstoß da


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2014)

deine t o p - schnitten warten auf dich....kühlschrank ist voll...


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juni 2014)

sind sie schon heiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2014)

die eine hat eben mit ihren händen meine protektorenjacke gebügelt...ist jetzt glatt wie die blaue mauritius das teil..


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juni 2014)

so soll es sein....hot...


----------



## butcherbird (24. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> uuuaahh,,,ihr kinderlein kommet,,,,wer bock hat kann schon eher  anreisen...
> die bude ist frei...
> der hacklbergtrail geht jetzt bis ins tal ..
> das wetter wird am montag und dienstag evtl. nicht so toll..soll heißen das es etwas regen geben *kann*.aber an den anderen tagen wird es wahrscheinlich sonnig und zwischen 20° - 27 ° werden...ideal zum biken...
> genauere prognosen gibt es am donnerstag...


----------



## Trailfrog66 (24. Juni 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> An die Saalbachcrew : Hat jemand für die Rückreise ins Münsterland noch nen Plätzchen frei für Mann+Bike ?
> Suche da noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit. Biete Kaltgetränke und natürlich Spritkostenbeteiligung.


Bei mir wär noch was frei.


----------



## Ketta (24. Juni 2014)

für die saalbach-rookies und mitfahrer zur einstimmung 
und für @diddie40 

habe ich da nochmal was ausgegraben, kehr schon 3 Jahre her



ich war als schlumpf unterwegs 
keiner außer mir fährt mehr das rad von damals, sollte euch das zu denken geben? 
aber keine angst, der bergstadl ist schon entschärft...das packt ihr schon...haut rein


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> [USER=89332]@schlabberkette
> zeig ihnen was ich dir im pinzgau beigebracht habe...yyeeaaahhhaaa[/USER]



also mit erst das bike ohne zu fluchen bergauf schieben und anschließend literweise edlen single malt aus dem sangriaeimer saufen
dat krieg ich hin


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2014)

ja genau,,,wenn dennoch  lücken in der ausbildung teil 2  sein sollten komm nach saalbach...
ich war heute in tschechien und habe nachschub geholt...
der schmeckt wie eine bodenprobe vom bergstadltrail nach einem waldbrand...mmmhhh


----------



## butcherbird (24. Juni 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> so soll es sein....hot...


Nutz die Zeit lieber zum üben......


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juni 2014)

All in or nothing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Nutz die Zeit lieber zum üben......





enduro pro schrieb:


> All in or nothing



high noon in saalbach...
ab samstag gibt es keine fragen mehr,,,,,nur antworten...uuuuaaaaahhhhhhhhh....

übrigens....die x-line soll von der mittelstation ins tal runter komplett neu gebaut sein...
ab samstag ist sie offen,,,dann werden wir zu den ersten gehören  die da runter bügeln..
die strecke ist etwas entschärft ,,soll jetzt aber noch mehr spaß machen....


was ein ort für ein duell....
zwei steigen ein in die donnerkugel des schattberg-xpress..
an der mittelstation wieder aus..
keiner kennt die strecke..
keiner will verlieren...
was dann passiert wissen wir vielleicht am samstag...

@fb
bring deine mundharmonika mit,,,für die background music..hier die noten dafür..


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juni 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Nutz die Zeit lieber zum üben......



Geh du mal üben, ich gehe Spaß haben


----------



## butcherbird (25. Juni 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Geh du mal üben, ich gehe Spaß haben


Winterberg,Singletrail, keiner konnte mithalten......ich hoffe das ich wenigstens mit TB etwas spaß haben werde..


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2014)

vor 4 wochen war ich auf einem konzert....
hier aus einem liedtext der band ein refrain zu dem thema...


Zum Glück bin ich ein alter Mann:
Das geht mich alles nichts mehr an,
Bin weder hetero noch schwul
Und mir genügt ein angenehmer Stuhl.


Zum Glück bin ich ein alter Mann:
Das geht mich alles nichts mehr an.
Auf dem Balkon hab ich es gut
Und schau, was ihr da unten alles tut.

Zum Glück bin ich ein alter Mann:
Das geht mich alles nichts mehr an
Und wenn die Erde explodiert,
Entschuldigt, dass es mich nicht intressiert.
Entschuldigt, dass es mich nicht intressiert.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2014)

oder ???  
kack drauf ..
butcherbird  !!!!!
ich mache dich fertig...catch me if you can...sieg oder blut am lenker..expect no mercy..
eva fährt erst am samstag abend...dann kann die dich gleich wieder mitnehmen...uuaaahh..


----------



## butcherbird (25. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> oder ???
> kack drauf ..
> butcherbird  !!!!!
> ich mache dich fertig...catch me if you can...sieg oder blut am lenker..expect no mercy..
> eva fährt erst am samstag abend...dann kann die dich gleich wieder mitnehmen...uuaaahh..


Du kennst doch noch "Die Stunde des Siegers" oder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo TB, war grad noch bei Johanna; Nacken einrenken und den Rest gleich durchnummeriert dann ist`s nächste woche nicht so schwer mit zusammenflicken..


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2014)

alles klar,,,,
wir waren gerade schon bei phantastischem wetter auf der milka line....
 morgen ist zeittraining...zieh dich warm an...
die messer sind gewetzt...

wenn dein bike am samstag nicht zu zerstört ist wollen die jungs von der bergrettung dir noch 2000 € dafür geben...rechne also eher mit 900-1000 für die karre....


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juni 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Du kennst doch noch "Die Stunde des Siegers" oder....



ich kenne nur den film " der längste tag"... war glaub ich mit kurt Jürgens..hat auch nix genützt, butcherbirds waren da nicht zu sehen


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2014)

jau,,
enduro und fbchen kommen am donnerstag hier an,,,der rest bis auf pani am freitag in der nacht,,wir haben die untere wohnung und die terassentür ist nicht abgeschlossen...wenn wir schon pennen sollten kommt einfach rein,,,bier steht im kühlschrank,,,an den freien zimmern hängen schilder..eure liftkarten liegen an der rezeption..code vom bikekeller liegt auf dem tisch...


----------



## der krefelder (25. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,
> enduro und fbchen kommen am donnerstag hier an,,,der rest bis auf pani am freitag in der nacht,,wir haben die untere wohnung und die terassentür ist nicht abgeschlossen...wenn wir schon pennen sollten kommt einfach rein,,,bier steht im kühlschrank,,,an den freien zimmern hängen schilder..eure liftkarten liegen an der rezeption..code vom bikekeller liegt auf dem tisch...


Glaubst du wir fahren direkt nachts los


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2014)

jau,,,nightride ..... bringt eure lampen mit...ich habe den schlüssel von der seilbahn...uuaahh


----------



## der krefelder (25. Juni 2014)

ich hab gedacht das wird ein entspannter bike urlaub.
aber es sieht so aus als ziehen wir in den krieg.


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2014)

wieso ????? was ist passiert ?????
hat der fb holland angegriffen ???


----------



## Papa-Joe (26. Juni 2014)

Gibt es hier noch Menschen in den heimischen Gefilden? Und plant von denen vielleicht einer am Sonntag ne Ausfahrt? Ich bin heiß aufs Heizen!


----------



## Der Cherusker (26. Juni 2014)

Krieg!!! Also ich denke bei mir nicht, ich schwebe auf meiner EGO-Wolke über Saalbach und schau runter sehe ein Käfig voller Narren und muss einfach nur lachen über soviel Dummheit und Überheblichkeit, knallt euch nur die Köpfe ein und wenn einer heult der kommt bei mir nicht auf den Arm!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (26. Juni 2014)

Keine Angst FB in PDS gibt´s keinen Krieg!
Da ist alles Harmonie pur,
alle haben sich lieb und kuscheln den ganzen Tag herum.
Abends sitzen wir am Lagerfeuer und singen lustige Heimatlieder und trinken Apfelsaft.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Juni 2014)

wir singen aber auf klingonisch ;-))


----------



## xpate (26. Juni 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch Menschen in den heimischen Gefilden? Und plant von denen vielleicht einer am Sonntag ne Ausfahrt? Ich bin heiß aufs Heizen!


Heizen weniger, aber wäre prinzipiell dabei.


----------



## diddie40 (26. Juni 2014)

für alte Männer, denen das alles nichts mehr angeht, nehmt ihr den Mund aber ganz schön voll.


----------



## Jabomania (26. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte Sonntag morgen ne Tour machen
Bin auch offen für denn Startpunkt
Dreieck,Postdamm oder Klippen!


Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch Menschen in den heimischen Gefilden? Und plant von denen vielleicht einer am Sonntag ne Ausfahrt? Ich bin heiß aufs Heizen!





xpate schrieb:


> Heizen weniger, aber wäre prinzipiell dabei.


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2014)

Es geht los


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juni 2014)

einer harten nacht folgt heute ein harter tag....bei hammer wetter geht es auf den talschluss höhenweg...erst seilbahn,,,dann 600hm klettern...
der fb hat seine mimimi-gabel gegen eine richtige getauscht und soll jetzt richtig schnell sein...bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (27. Juni 2014)

das sieht doch vielversprechend aus. Berichtet mal über den neuen Trail. Viel Spaß


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juni 2014)

wird gemacht diddie,,,,dauert aber noch,,wir kommen hier nicht weg,,,der fb war gestern bei go cycle und hat den ganzen laden leer gekauft...jetzt weiß er nicht was er anziehen soll...den neuen helm in babyblau konnte man eben schon kurz durch das schlüsselloch sehen..
bis heute abend....


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juni 2014)

wir haben ihn,,,den holy trail,,,oberer teil steinig und kurvig,,,dann technisch und oft nur 20 cm breit,,,wasserläufe,,,,wurzeln,,steine,,blumenwiesen,,,absätze,,,ein trail wie aus der bikebravo,,,wer den komplett fahren kann hat was drauf,,,,landschaftlich der hammer...der untere teil wie die willinger murmelbahn... dh hat fast 90 flowige minuten  gedauert..uphill nach der seilbahn ca. 1 stunde....
............................empfehlenswert............................

eine frage ::: ist der jojo noch an bord ???


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juni 2014)

vom mittleren  teil gibt es leider keine fotos..machen wir in dieser woche noch...


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2014)

So muss urlaub


----------



## ricobra50 (27. Juni 2014)

Super geil !!!!!!!!!


----------



## der krefelder (27. Juni 2014)

wir fahren los,saalbach wir kommen.bei so geilen bildern beeilen wir uns.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Juni 2014)

jau richtig geil


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## jojo2 (28. Juni 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jojo noch an bord ???



jo!
lese und gucke fleißig mit!

schöne bilder,
schöne strecken
schöne schaiße,

dass unsereins hier keinen lift hat

viel spass noch!!


----------



## enduro pro (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## Totoxl (28. Juni 2014)

Ok, ich sehe, schwarz/weiß als Trikot Farbe ist immer noch up to date 
Und sehe ich es richtig das der FB ein Shirt an hat, auf dem FB steht 
Viel Spaß noch, sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juni 2014)

hammer,,,die rookies schlagen sich gut,,,viel zu gut...beim ersten ritt über den hacklbergtrail haben sie noch erfürchtig gebremst,,,beim zweiten ritt nur noch feuer gemacht...der hacklberg teil 2 wurde gestern erst eröffnet und ist echt super geworden..braucht natürlich noch ein jahr bis er richtig fest ist,,,hat aber auch so flow bis der arzt kommt...
heute geht es auf die x-line...auch eröffnet seit gestern...die soll in einem phantastischen zustand sein...stellenweise etwas entschärft aber immer noch mit vorsicht zu geniesen..
muselkater in den beinen vom biken hat der ein oder andere auch....und vom lachen im bauch..selten so gelacht wie gestern abend...
leider ist das w-lan hier sehr langsam ,, sonst gäb es videos von unserem live gig gestern abend...der pani hat ein konzert zum besten gegeben das es hier so noch nicht gab...
wüsste keinen ort wo ich im augenblick lieber wäre...

servus


----------



## jojo2 (29. Juni 2014)

hui


dann soll es euch weiter so ergehen

toll
ich bekomm derzeit nachrichten aus österreich, island, kanada, dem fusion und kann mich für alle mitfreuen
schöne tage, solche tage


allein
allein wuppertal fehlt mir noch
hier ist alles trocken
aber was macht der kothen?

viel glueck @schlabberkette 
und spaß auch!


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2014)

Und am kothen alles gut überstanden Leute....


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Juni 2014)

Leider zu spät gemerkt
Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre hatte unser aller FB gestern Geburtstag

Also nachträglich:  

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!

Rockt die Trails in Saalbach! (muß da auch mal wieder hin)


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juni 2014)

jau,,,
der fb hatte gestern geburtstag....stahlharte x-line bezwinger lagen sich in den armen und feierten diesen besonderen tag ganz klassisch...der fb holte nussecken und apfelhörnchen .. wie süß..
raue männerstimmen vereinten sich zu einem chor und sangen dem fb rührende lieder bis tief in die nacht...kann auch noch länger gewesen sein...
der nächste trip wird schon geplant,,und neue bikes ausgesucht....


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juni 2014)

kann nich
der fb kann nicht geburtstag gehabt haben

mythen werden nicht älter, mythen werden auch nicht geboren
mythen sind einfach da
aber fb war sicherlich schon immer etwas besonderes

also dann:
glückwunsch nachträglich fb!
kannst die watte wieder aus den ohren rausnehmen


----------



## ricobra50 (30. Juni 2014)

Fb- Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!, nachträglich !!!!!!aus Hindeloopen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (30. Juni 2014)

Fb alles gute nachträglich!


----------



## Totoxl (30. Juni 2014)

Dem schließe ich mich doch gerne an, alles Gute


----------



## enduro pro (30. Juni 2014)




----------



## Ketta (1. Juli 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> allein wuppertal fehlt mir noch
> hier ist alles trocken
> aber was macht der kothen?



da wars zuerst am Sa relativ trocken und dann nass

Prezi und Trailgurke beim Training




 

und am So beim Rennen wars nass


----------



## ricobra50 (1. Juli 2014)

Andra schöne bilder !!!!
Gruß aus Hindeloopen


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juli 2014)

puuuuuuuhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,endlich mal party freier abend....alle sind früh zu bett um sich nach der heutigen materialschlacht zu erholen...
morgen gibt es den hubertrail,,,den talschlusstrail und evtl. noch den goetheweg..
die rookies machen sich schon sorgen das es im teuto nichts mehr geben wird das sie schocken kann...luxusproblem dank bergstadltrail..uuaahhh


<a href="http://saalbach.me/media/show/CM9Ziahmyuj" title="Schattberg X-Press am Dienstag, 1. Juli 2014 um 11:00 Uhr"><img src="http://saalbach.me/media/image/CM9Ziahmyuj" width="640" alt="Schattberg X-Press am Dienstag, 1. Juli 2014 um 11:00 Uhr" title="Schattberg X-Press am Dienstag, 1. Juli 2014 um 11:00 Uhr"></a>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. Juli 2014)

Leute passt mir auf Vatti auf!!! Viel spass noch Jungs!!

Hat die Westgipfelbahn eigentlich auf oder muss man immernoch hoch schieben?


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juli 2014)

es gibt also doch bilder von den dreien im kothen - sehr schön!

da ist der prezi den double aber schön hoch gesprungen - toll!
trailgurke war zu schnell, die hab ich jetzt nur von hinten sehen können
und der schlabber kann auch toll springen!
(neue kamera? tolle bilder 
aber ich habe keine ahnung von fotos, bild dir also nix drauf ein,
musst trotzdem noch mehr machen)

allen ne schöne restwoche
auch den müden in saalbach viel spass


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juli 2014)

es gibt also doch bilder von den dreien im kothen - sehr schön!

da ist der prezi den double aber schön hoch gesprungen - toll!
trailgurke war zu schnell, die hab ich jetzt nur von hinten sehen können
und der schlabber kann auch toll springen!
(neue kamera? tolle bilder 
aber ich habe keine ahnung von fotos, bild dir also nix drauf ein,
musst trotzdem noch mehr machen)

allen ne schöne restwoche
auch den müden in saalbach viel spass


----------



## mawe (2. Juli 2014)

Eben flatterte hier der TERRA.vita Newsletter herein.

Auszug:


> ...
> Umwelt-Praktikant erfasst Mountainbike-Strecken
> 
> Jannik Müller studiert an der Sporthochschule Köln Sporttourismus und
> ...



Kennt jemand den Jannik Müller oder hat ihn schonmal im Wald getroffen? Würde mich mal interessieren, wozu die Daten genutzt werden sollen. 
Für einen Dialog, oder (wie ich beführchte) für Repressionen...


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Juli 2014)

ohhhh...ich habe internet...schnell was schreiben

klasse fotos aus saalbach
und tolle geschichten dazu
viel spass beim bikes & beats festival..und sauft denen nicht das ganze bier wech!!!

an dieser stelle wollte ich noch schnell dem fb gaaaaanz herzlich gratulieren. glückwunsch nachträglich du anacondakiller 

auch dem @Prezident alles gute nachträglich, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hattest du gestern?? 

und für @Trailgurke  hoffe ich, dass das knie wieder voll funktionstüchtig ist! dieses mal hat das steinfeld dich noch besiegt, nächstes mal wirst du es einfach überfliegen...trotzdem super gekämpft gurke 

und last ganz but sicherlich not least
wenn mein kalender stimmt, dann wird heute noch jemand aus unserer truppe älter, der aber trotzdem irgendwie nie älter wird...und das ist auch gut und richtig so!!!
@jojo2
wir wünschen dir alles gute zum geburtstag!!!! 
 


ps:
kothen war übrigens schlammig aber deswegen auch sehr geil
hat viel spaß gemacht, die strecke war super anstrengend weil man immer sprinten musste
im ziel sind fast allen die beine weggesackt, weil die oberschenkel nicht mehr wollten
meine platzierung ist auch voll goil
ketta hat beide tage bei dem sauwetter artig neben der strecke ausgehalten und fotos geschossen
für sie war es mindestens genauso anstrengend...danke fürs aushalten!!!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2014)

upps
stimmt
dankedanke!!

prezi
glückwunsch nachträglich!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juli 2014)

jojo alles ,,alles ,, und noch mehr was du dir wünscht zum geburtstag aus saalbach....


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juli 2014)

oh oh mawe,,,hört sich nicht gut an....aber egal,,,die bestimmer fühlen sich wohl in der pflicht,,,hätte echt bock mich mal mit dem typen zu unterhalten,,,hoffentlich gibt es im teuto keinen biker der dem freak irgendetwas verwertbares erzählt..

jau rigger ,, die bahn läuft,,,

glückwunsch schlabber,, aber das mit dem bier weg saufen kann ich nicht versprechen,,,hier geht nicht jeder nur auf dem trail über sich hinaus...uuuaaahhhhh

wenn es heute abend nicht so hart wird gibt es hier ein paar richtig geile poser bilder ,, 
empfehlung des gestrigen tages::::hubertrail,,,kurz ,,,aber sehr geil..


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juli 2014)

@jojo2 
auch aus Greven:
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!


(Oh je, da gibts bestimmt wieder 20.000 Kalorien in Form von tollen Torten!!!)

Feier schön!


----------



## diddie40 (3. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch, ihr Geburtstagskinder, lässt es euch gut gehn.
morgen werde ich aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen, dann kann das Aufbautraining losgehen. Zunächst mit meinem Sesselbike, denke mal so 3 Wochen und dann werde ich mal schauen, wie sich mein mtb unter meinem Hintern anfühlt.

viel Spaß weiterhin in Saalbach, und allen anderen natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (3. Juli 2014)

Jojo  alles gute zum geburtstag!!!!


----------



## sx2cruiser (3. Juli 2014)

@ jojo ,ich wünsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag .


----------



## Trailgurke (3. Juli 2014)

Auch von mir alles Gute Jojo 

Ja das Knie geht langsam wieder, konnte vorgestern schon wieder knapp 20 Kilometer killen. Ich versuchs dann im September nochmal beim Rasenrennen


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2014)

ein wishstorm
super!
gefällt mir
wo muss ich drücken?

danke euch!


trailgurke
super einstellung - rasenrennen fährste dann zusammen mit ketta aufs podium


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2014)

Jojo alles gute zum Geburtstag!! 
Und dem FB auch alles gute nachträglich!


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Juli 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> morgen werde ich aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen, dann kann das Aufbautraining losgehen. Zunächst mit meinem Sesselbike, denke mal so 3 Wochen und dann werde ich mal schauen, wie sich mein mtb unter meinem Hintern anfühlt.



echt jetzt??? hammer @diddie40 
das ist für mich die schönste nachricht des tages!!
ach wat erzähle ich.... das ist die beste nachricht überhaupt


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2014)

jo da hat der schlabber recht!
klasse diddie

und auch scotti hat recht!
es gab torte
um auf die 20000 umdrehungen zu kommen,
ist keine sahne drin gewesen
das weiße ist mascapone/schmand

und weil es diddie richtig schnell noch besser gehen soll
hab ich ein kleines foto davon gemacht
dahin @diddie40 kannst du ja gucken, während du in deinen
streuselkuchen stichst,
oder kriegt ihr schon abendessen?
ach kommst uns einfach mal wieder besuchen, dann gibt´s auch für dich leckere 20000 umdrehungen
für diddie!!

für diddie.jpg


upps jetzt erste das erste mal auf foto gesehen
sie  schmeckt 10 x besser als sie hier auf dem bild aussieht
nur das beste für dich!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Juli 2014)

Hmmmm,
Na dann mal Prost!!


----------



## diddie40 (3. Juli 2014)

danke euch, alles hätte in dieser Situation nicht besser laufen können. Das ist mehr Wert als ein 6er im Lotto.
@jojo2 habe meinen Streuselkuchen schon um 14:00 bekommen. Ab Morgen wieder normale Zeiten. Und da ich ja jetzt viel Zeit habe, komme ich gerne mal vorbei. Der Arzt hat nichts gegen mtben einzuwenden, wenn ich die ganze Zeit im Stehen fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2014)

...


diddie40 schrieb:


> .... wenn ich die ganze Zeit im Stehen fahre




wir wissen nicht, was dein arzt dir empfiehlt
im stehen fahren
hmm

ich finde:
bestes training ever
wir sehn uns in berlin!

(intros sind blöd, langweilig und überflüssig, aber manche
können es einfach nich anders - sorry)

wie blöd man muss zu vimeo wechseln
so wichtig isses auch nicht







draussen scheint die sonne
genieß lieber das
bis bald


----------



## Totoxl (3. Juli 2014)

Hier wurde ja schon wieder alles gesagt, aber dennoch möchte ich mich den ganzen Glück- und Genesungs- Wünschen anschließen.

Also alles Gute euch allen dort draußen. Ich musste mich die Tage aufklären lassen (nein, nicht Bienen und Blumen, das kannte ich schon)
Die Aussage Yolo, der kleinen Hipster, kannte ich noch nicht. Muss aber sagen das ich es hier passend finde-
Yolo = You only live once. Also Jungs und Mädels, macht was draus.
Und da schon mehrfach Grüße aus Hindeloopen kam, Grüße zurück Ritschi.

Ach und der Kuchen sa auf dem Bild schon sehr Gut aus und wenn der noch besser geschmeckt hat..


----------



## Ketta (3. Juli 2014)

der wishstorm geht weiter
jetzt ist der toto mir noch knapp zuvorgekommen
auch von mir alles gute an die geburtstagskinder
nachträglichnachträglich an fb, nachträglich an prezi und hochaktuell an jojo2

@Trailgurke: in PDS machen wir dich fit fürs Rasenrennen uuaahhh!!!

@diddie40: cool, setz doch mal einen Termin für "im stehen fahren", also bikepark hat dein doc gemeint, oder slopestyle oder pumptrack, oder einfach den berg hochschieben und runterrollern, da wär ich dabei! coolen doc den du da hast  weiterhin beste Genesungswünsche!!!


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2014)

Jau diddie alles gute für dich, ist doch super das du auch wieder radfahren darfst! 

Die Juliane bekommen wir schon rasenrennen tauglich in PDS...


----------



## diddie40 (3. Juli 2014)

!

@diddie40: cool, setz doch mal einen Termin für "im stehen fahren", also bikepark hat dein doc gemeint, oder slopestyle oder pumptrack, oder einfach den berg hochschieben und runterrollern, da wär ich dabei! coolen doc den du da hast  weiterhin beste Genesungswünsche!!![/QUOTE]

sobald ich einmal hoch und runter schaffe, ohne mir in die Hose zu machen, gehe ich die Sache an. Wann seid ihr nochmal in lac blanc?


----------



## Ketta (3. Juli 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr nochmal in lac blanc?


da waren wir schon...und für den 2. angedachten Termin hat schlabber noch kein Urlaubs-OK bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2014)

Wann wäre denn der 2. Termin... ?


----------



## enduro pro (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2014)

zu viel um alles zu erzählen,,aber was für eine fette woche wir hinter uns haben ist echt,,,und ich würde es nicht so schreiben wenn es nicht so wäre,,,,der absolute hammer......
nächstes jahr wieder ,,, wohin auch immer...
morgen fährt noch einer von den jungs ,,,der name bleibt erstmal geheim,,,,nackt die milkaline runter....
wenn das ok von ihm kommt gibt es demnächst hier das video  ,,wenn nicht bleibt es unter verschluss..
dann bleibt in saalbach was in saalbach war.....wie so vieles...noch ist es zu früh mich für die unvergessliche woche bei den jungs zu bedanken..
ich mache es trotzdem schon mal....haaaaammmer leute...........


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2014)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiinnnnn,,,,,er hat es gemacht,,,,,,bilder die man nie wieder los wird....dank sponsoring und wettschulden sind für die saalbach nachfeier  dadurch 50 liter bier ,,,griechisches buffet und alles was dazu gehört gesichert...


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2014)

nichts für schwache nerven...uuuuuuuaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Trailgurke (4. Juli 2014)

Was denn? War es dem FB zu warm?


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Juli 2014)

Uuuaaaaahaaaaauuuaaaa!
Der Herr Bert


----------



## enduro pro (4. Juli 2014)

Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2014)

Trailgurke schrieb:


> Was denn? War es dem FB zu warm?



nee nee trailgurke,,,,der fb ist evtl. nicht ganz dicht,,,,,aber so bescheuert ist er nun auch wieder nicht.....
rate nochmal....


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juli 2014)

leider verloren...

der ist nicht nackt
seine scham
esröte hat der da schamhaft unter dem helm versteckt

na gut
fürn fass bier reichts bestimmt trotzdem


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2014)

hier wurde die wette geboren...............


----------



## chrisxrossi (4. Juli 2014)

nächstes mal lasst Ihr aber ein paar Mädels mit wetten


----------



## Prezident (4. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Glückwünsche Mädels 
Ahhhhh ist das der Herr Bert????


----------



## scott-bussi (4. Juli 2014)




----------



## Totoxl (4. Juli 2014)

Ich schmeiß mich weg, so was selten blödes. Das hätte ich auch gemacht 
Herbert rock on


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2014)

vorbei.....saalbach 2014 ist geschichte...

aber eine die wohl so schnell nicht vergesssen werden wird....
eine woche der extreme...nicht festgemacht an der höhe eines gesprungenen drop oder so,,,,sondern in der maßeinheit spass....
wenn sich alle darüber freuen das ein absoluter rookie mit seiner uralten 130mm sackkarre so tut als ob er schon seit jahren nichts anderes macht wie das was er gerade macht,,,,und das was er macht auch noch funktioniert,,,,,ist das  ein guter beweis für die stimmung in der crew...
an der stimmung lag es auch wohl das fremde  leute abends an der straße standen und applaudierten wenn wir gesungen haben....
wohl gemerkt,,,an der stimmung,,,nicht an unseren stimmen....


das video vom nudisten-dh ist noch unter verschluss,,der tibor sinai stand zufällig an der strecke und gab einer bikezeitung ein  interview...."""""""das nenne ich mal eine geile wette """" war sein kommentar...



vorbei......saalbach 2014......es war mir eine ehre...


----------



## diddie40 (5. Juli 2014)

das macht ja schon Spaß beim Lesen. Geile Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (5. Juli 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> das macht ja schon Spaß beim Lesen. Geile Sache.



genau!

wo finde ich den gewinner-knopf für alle saalbachfahrer?


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2014)

push the button,,
unser erster abend,,,alle noch müde von der fahrt,,,,alle noch nicht textsicher...
spätestens in der mitte der woche hätte es für dsds gereicht....


----------



## der krefelder (5. Juli 2014)

wir sind alle heil zurück,und glaubt es man spricht noch lange in saalbach von uns.
das war die lustigste woche meines leben.
klaus meinte jetzt kommen die bekloppten auch schon im sommer.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juli 2014)

So, auch zurück...nur so viel...danke an alle mitgereisten... es war einfach nur Klasse....


----------



## Papa-Joe (5. Juli 2014)

Entschuldigt dass ich bei dem Bild nicht "mag ich" klicken kann, aber: MEGA GEILE AKTION! Das klingt nach einer mächtig guten Woche.
Es ist mir übrigens ein wenig unangenehm, aber ich habe den Fahrer auch sofort erkannt... einfach Respekt!


----------



## jojo2 (7. Juli 2014)

ich hab jetzt stundenlang geschrieben
und ich dachte, ich guck mir mal was entspannendes an...
hier im forum gibt es einen thread, der beschäftigt sich mit fahrfehlern

ein grundlegender scheint mir das fahren mit klickies zu sein
- für mich
ich montier die wieder ab, wenn ich nach england fahr
(aber ich hät´ schon lust, an soner stelle mal rumzuprobieren)






schöne woche allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juli 2014)

kein problem jojo,,,,kannst du dich erinnern ??? vor ein paar jahren haben wir an einer sehr ähnlichen stelle im bocketal alles gegeben...
sehr steiler einstieg über wurzeln,,,,scharfe links kurve um einen baum,,,sofort wieder rechts ..dauerte ewig bis der erste es geschafft hatte...
bevor du nach england fährst solltest du nochmal ins bocketal kommen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14930

*ps. es herrscht kleiderzwang*


----------



## enduro pro (7. Juli 2014)

kleiderzwang?? schade...


----------



## jojo2 (7. Juli 2014)

tb
ich erinnere mich ziemlich gut
das video dazu hat 10 minuten gedauert
4/5 jahre alt
das beste, was ich je gemacht hatte!

zeigte die besten stellen und die besten fahrer
überhaupt.
und verdammt! ich find das video nich wieder...

09.07. super!
nah dran
ab 10. habe ich urlaub

viel spass


----------



## Trailfrog66 (7. Juli 2014)

Tach auch! Ich bin dann auch endlich (nach kurzem 100.000 km Check in Rothenburg ) zuhause angekommen.
Die Woche wirkt noch nach und ich muss das große Ganze erstmal sortieren..... aber eins weiß ich jetzt schon, da sind viele, viele Erinnerungen die für immer bleiben werden


----------



## enduro pro (7. Juli 2014)

so soll es sein  schön das du wieder fit bist...


----------



## Ketta (7. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14930



wenns wetter passt bin ich mittwoch auch dabei...


----------



## Papa-Joe (8. Juli 2014)

Ich schreibe am Mittwoch leider bis 15:00 Uhr ne Klausur, da schaff ichs wohl nicht bis 16:30 in Ibbenbüren zu sein. Mal schauen ob ich überhaupt noch Fahrrad fahren kann, wenn ich endlich mal wieder zu ner Tour komme.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juli 2014)

jau ketta,,,dass mach mal,,,nach so langer zeit  mal wieder durch den teuto cruisen ,,,yyeeehhaaa,,,ick freu mir....
und der papa joe stapelt mal wieder tief....wir haben uns angemeldet zum tought mudder und er trainiert wie verrückt..
gestern soll er 23 kühe in 2:33min. umgeschubst haben...und in 3:45 min. wieder hingestellt ....
noch jemand interesse ???? noch gibt es startplätze...


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> gestern soll er 23 kühe in 2:33min. umgeschubst haben...und in 3:45 min. wieder hingestellt ....
> noch jemand interesse ???? noch gibt es startplätze...


eine kuh macht muh
23 kühe machen mühe
mir is dat zu anstrengend...ich bin auch nicht gut zu fuß.....außerdem hab ich toughmudderintoleranz...das würde sich nicht gut ausgehen!


----------



## Trailgurke (8. Juli 2014)

Die Schlabbers können besser fahren als laufen. Haben da einen O-Ton von Ketta auf GoPro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (8. Juli 2014)

Trailgurke schrieb:


> Die Schlabbers können besser fahren als laufen. Haben da einen O-Ton von Ketta auf GoPro



der bleibt aber unter verschluss!!!!!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (8. Juli 2014)

Jau, so ist es. Das Umschubsen hat 2:38 gedauert, ist aber immer noch ziemlich gut. Wer Bock hat auf Schmerz, Kälte, Hitze und dies alles ohne zu jammern ertragen kann, meldet sich bei mir und kriegt nen Link um sich im Team der Teutonenkrieger anzumelden!

TB, wir müssen noch dringend die Kleiderordnung regeln... Besteht Kleiderzwang?


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juli 2014)

kleiderzwang ??? keine ahnung....soweit bin ich noch nicht....habe gerade erst den fragebogen 1a fertig...


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juli 2014)

*unsere frage * *ihre antwort *  
*
wen sollen wir im schlimmsten falle benachrichtigen :*										  chuck norris

*ihr letzter wille  :*															 der nächste teutonen race sieger soll meine single malt sammlung bekommen

*blutgruppe :*																							  keine , bitte  nur  pures adrenalin verabreichen

*wo vor haben sie am meisten angst   : *										das mir auf eurem  schlachtfeld langweilig wird und ich dann einpenne









*   bitte umblättern*


----------



## Papa-Joe (9. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> *ihr letzter wille  :*															 der nächste teutonen race sieger soll meine single malt sammlung bekommen



Ich mag ja an sich keinen Whiskey, aber ich werde ihn in ehren halten...

Übrigens hat Chuck Norris mich als seinen Notfallkontakt eingetragen!


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Juli 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14930

tough mudder Trainingseinheit??


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juli 2014)

nee,,,,nur biken..
aber der parkplatz im bocketal soll gesperrt sein .. dort stehen baumaschinen ...*baumaschinen !!!!!!!!!!!!!.*.
die chance kommt so schnell nicht wieder...ein trail von tecklenburg bis zum dreieck.......yyeehhhaaa..
vergesst nicht den schraubenzieher....ääähhh dreher....

warum darf  der zitronenfalter eigentlich immer noch zitronenfalter heißen ?? egal...


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Juli 2014)

Findet der Termin heute statt?


----------



## enduro pro (9. Juli 2014)

schlammschlacht, wolkenbrüche, naß  bis in die Unterhose...der teuto sieht aus wie ein Schlachtfeld...überall umgestürzte bäume, Wasserrinnen, neue stein DH's...

man findet sich kaum noch zurecht...schön war's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bravebiker (9. Juli 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> schlammschlacht, wolkenbrüche, naß  bis in die Unterhose...der teuto sieht aus wie ein Schlachtfeld...überall umgestürzte bäume, Wasserrinnen, neue stein DH's...
> 
> man findet sich kaum noch zurecht...schön war's



Dazu noch eine Runde durchs Dschungelcamp und anschließend duschen


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Juli 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Findet der Termin heute statt?



na klar,,,tour durch den teutonischen regenwald..siehe bild 2...unglaublich wie sich der teuto in den letzten 4 wochen verändert hat..
der lange trail am südhang erinnert an rambo teil 3..der julian ist sich  sogar sicher einen vietcong gesehen zu haben.....
heute soll es richtung nasses dreieck gehen,,,,,,,,mal schauen ob wir  den ho chi minh pfad finden.....


----------



## enduro pro (10. Juli 2014)

sag bescheids wann du los fährst, dann schicken wir nen suchtrupp, falls du nach 5 stunden nicht zurück bist


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Juli 2014)

17:30 heute, Zico und ich ab Klippen Parkplatz, Rtg. Nasses Dreieck.
Mit Neuheitenschau ;-)


----------



## enduro pro (10. Juli 2014)

paß auf der dir der zico nicht auf seiner ziege davon reitet


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Juli 2014)

Kann passieren.
Der ist voll heiß!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (10. Juli 2014)

Andererseits frißt der Yeti so eine Ziege zum Frühstück!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Juli 2014)

hört, hört....zico, das war mal ne ansage...hau rein...


----------



## rigger (10. Juli 2014)

Hat morgen einer Bock auf ne reharunde morgen? Bocketal oder dörenther Klippen ist mir egal, Uhrzeit auch ich feier Stunden ab.


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Juli 2014)

ziege,,,oder auch bergmannskuh genannt...
hier alles wichtige zum thema...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bergmannskuh
määäääääähhhhh..

@rigger
wenn du bock hast,,morgen ist um 16°° treff für die schwachen und gebrechlichen...


----------



## enduro pro (10. Juli 2014)

Wie war der Dschungel ???


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Juli 2014)

Super, alles gut in Teutonien. 
yeti und Ziege haben sich gut vertragen.
Vor dem Regen zu Hause gewesen


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juli 2014)

guten tag
wie bring ich die kindshock von meinem banshee
wieder an den start, wenn der hebel nur noch rumschlackert?
dreck ist nicht die ursache

grüße
aus bad wildbad!

kona putt fahrer heil.jpg


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo jojo2
Also das mit dem Kona ist ja kein Problem!
Ein bisschen Tüddeldraht drum und das ist wie neu!
Aber mit der Kind Shock, das ist ein Problem. 
Die mußt du einschicken!


----------



## brcrew (11. Juli 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> guten tag
> wie bring ich die kindshock von meinem banshee
> wieder an den start, wenn der hebel nur noch rumschlackert?
> dreck ist nicht die ursache
> ...



Zu wenig zugspannung würd ich mal sagen... Am besten direkt neuen schaltzug und dann richtig einstellen.. Du schaffst das jojo!!!


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juli 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hallo jojo2
> Also das mit dem Kona ist ja kein Problem!
> Ein bisschen Tüddeldraht drum und das ist wie neu!
> Aber mit der Kind Shock, das ist ein Problem.
> Die mußt du einschicken!




tuedeldraht war gleich zur stelle
kona wie neu
fahrer glurcklich 
und ab ging die post

das mit der ks habe ich mir schon fast gedacht
@brcrew 
das is eine olle ohne zug...


danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (11. Juli 2014)

Ker Watt war dat schön im Wald, mal die mir unbekannten trails wie den Saarländer usw. mit dem TB erkundet!!  

Auf dem weg zum Parkplatz hat mich auf der letzten Abfahrt noch Nen Plattfuß erwischt.

Und beim Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen haben wir wegen ner großen öllache noch die Feuerwehr gerufen, damit nicht noch mehr ins Erdreich sickert....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (11. Juli 2014)

was geht den hier...wieder Leben im Forum??


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Juli 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> kona putt fahrer heil.jpg



da wird wohl eine operatoriation nötig sein...hhöööhhöööö


wir haben heute den teuto vor einer umweltkatastrophe bewahrt..auf dem parkplatz an den klippen war ein ölfleck von ca. 4 qm auf dem weg richtung wald..
als verantwortungsbewusster biker ruft man natürlich die feuerwehr...die kamen dann auch zum abstreuen...
wir wollten erst die bildzeitung anrufen und sagen das ein jäger an seiner g-klasse einen ölwechsel gemacht hat...haben wir dann aber doch nicht..
zum abschied sagte ich den jungs noch das wir jetzt einen gut hätten bei ihnen und sie uns immer schön retten sollen...
der eine sagte dann das das kein problem wäre es aber 1:1 steht,,,,der hatte mich vor 4 jahren  schon mal aus dem wald gezogen...

i love teutonia

@MSGhostrider77
das forum war nie tot..hat sich nur angepasst..


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,,,der hatte mich vor 4 jahren  schon mal aus dem wald gezogen...
> 
> i love teutonia



oh klasse!!


----------



## rigger (11. Juli 2014)

So hier noch ein Beweisbild vom Kamerakind TB! Das erste mal das ich seit anderthalb Jahren im Teuto war....  Scheeee wars!!


----------



## Trailfrog66 (12. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> da wird wohl eine operatoriation nötig sein...hhöööhhöööö
> 
> 
> wir haben heute den teuto vor einer umweltkatastrophe bewahrt..auf dem parkplatz an den klippen war ein ölfleck von ca. 4 qm auf dem weg richtung wald..
> ...




...das nenne ich "Ritterlich" ! Den Jäger hätte ich zumindest in die Nähe des Verdachts gebracht. Ich würde wetten, das wenn so viel Öl aus unseren Bikes fliessen könnte, er es auch getan hätte ...
TB, ich sach mal bis später


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juli 2014)

jau ,,bis gleich ,,,
hauptsache die anderen gäste  denken nicht wir wären``````````````ach,,,,,,egal was die denken.....
wir wissen ja das wir eigentlich nicht so sind.....zumindest nicht ganz so..oder doch ??? ich kenne eine ganze menge leute die gerne so wären wie wir eigentlich nicht sein wollen wenn wir es dann doch sind,,,hääää ??? was wollte ich den jetzt schreiben ???
ach ja,,,,bis gleich...ick häv schiss...nicht davor das evtl. wieder eine neue wette gebohren wird,,,nein,,,davor das es wieder jemanden gibt der sie einlöst...uuuaaahhhhhh..


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juli 2014)

hier die ganze gestrige action in nüchternen zahlen die die dramatik natürlich nur in ansätzen wieder geben kann..die angabe der kontaminierten fläche musste ich ein wenig nach oben korrigieren ....beamte haben  keine ahnung von flächenlehre..und wegen der dramatik eben...





Freitag, 11.07.2014,
18:13 Uhr,
nur Dienstbetrieb
(hauptamtliche Kräfte)
3. Alarm an diesem Tag*Technische Hilfe*:
Oel/Benzin aufnehmenIbbenbüren-Dörenthe,
Parkplatz Campingplatz
Ein ca. 10654 qm großer Oelfleck wurde mit Bindemittel abgestreut

HLF20-1


@rigger
du hast für dein bild von gestern schon mehr ""gefällt mir """ wie jennifer lopez für ihre neue cd..wahrscheinlich hat das was mit deiner rettung des teutonischen regenwaldes  zu tun..


----------



## Papa-Joe (12. Juli 2014)

Genossen!

Morgen, ca 11:15 Bocketal. Ich werde da sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juli 2014)

oohhhhhh,,,,,,du hast es gut papa,,,kannst heute die neuen ruppigen trails im teuto genießen..von den saalbach muschis wird wahrscheinlich keiner kommen  können,,die liegen alle noch in essig..uuuuuuuuuuhhh what a night...
aber alle waren sich einig,,,,nächstes jahr geht es wieder nach saalbach,,bis dahin dürfte das  von den behörden wieder erlaubt sein..und im september in den harz....die härtesten fr-touren  ever stehen auf dem programm....mit guide und  gps....wenn nur die hälfte stimmt was erzählt worden ist ,, wird jeder seine grenzen neu definieren müssen..und das im harz..unglaublich...training für das battlefield,,komm mit.......
2 mal bikepark soll es auch noch geben....ein echter tough guy kauft sich die liftkarte ,,,isst sie auf und fährt den berg mit dem bike hoch..uuaahhh..du *musst* mit...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Juli 2014)

mittwoch um 16.30 geht ne runde teutoerkundung ab bocketal....wer ist dabei????


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. Juli 2014)

Wann gehts genau in den Harz? Und wann in den Bikepark? Ich brauch Infos, harte Fakten um planen zu können. Ich fresse meine Liftkarte, deine, die von Usain Bolt, nehme mein Rad über den Kopf und lasse mich von euch auf den Berg jagen! UUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mittwoch werde ich auf jeden Fall fahren gehen, nur wo und wann weiß ich nicht genau. Evtl. bin ich spontan dabei.


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Juli 2014)

Ma gucken wie's passt.


----------



## Trailfrog66 (13. Juli 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mittwoch um 16.30 geht ne runde teutoerkundung ab bocketal....wer ist dabei????


Bin dabei


----------



## butcherbird (13. Juli 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mittwoch um 16.30 geht ne runde teutoerkundung ab bocketal....wer ist dabei????


Bin auch dabei....GONG ......endlich mal wieder`nen Freilauf hören???......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Wann gehts genau in den Harz? Und wann in den Bikepark? Ich brauch Infos, harte Fakten .



bekommst du bis zum ende der woche.........


----------



## enduro pro (14. Juli 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei....GONG ......endlich mal wieder`nen Freilauf hören???......


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juli 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Genossen!



freundinnen!

wir fahren voraussichtlich mittwoch nach braunlage
könnte sich um ein/zwei tage verschieben,
da evtl. jemand mitfährt dessen verletzung noch etwas mehr zeit zur regeneration braucht

also: wer zusteigen möchte...
bitte melden


----------



## Ketta (15. Juli 2014)

ausflug in bergische, wer ist dabei? nur wenns wetter sich hält und dann schön in der mittagshitze 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14936


----------



## Ketta (15. Juli 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> mittwoch um 16.30 geht ne runde teutoerkundung ab bocketal....wer ist dabei????



bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juli 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14936




lerne leiden ohne zu klagen,,,,captain pain lädt zum tanz...


----------



## Ketta (15. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> lerne leiden ohne zu klagen,,,,captain pain lädt zum tanz...


 
mensch tb, mach den saalbachmuschis doch keine Angst, wenn ich morgen mitfahre


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juli 2014)

ooohh määännnoooo,,,dass macht doch so einen spaß...




Ketta schrieb:


> ausflug in bergische, wer ist dabei? nur wenns wetter sich hält und dann schön in der mittagshitze
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14936




dabei,,,hätte noch einen platz frei..


----------



## jojo2 (16. Juli 2014)

ach braunlage!
mann! ich liebe das pflaster in braunlage
mächtige monolithen und baumdicke wurzel
und man braucht immer ein paar minuten,
um die vier kilometer langen strecken mit spass zu durchpflügen
ach braunlage!
schön war´s


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. Juli 2014)

Am Sonntag will 'n Trupp nach Winterberg fahren, sind bis jetzt zu viert. Noch wer Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. Juli 2014)

teuto ist echt spannend im moment.. hinter jeder ecke lauert ne neue überraschung


----------



## enduro pro (17. Juli 2014)

frische eingetroffen und noch ein mal frei..

Topeak Ratchet Rocket Lite 9F. Tasche  das kleine supertool das in jeden rucksack gehört, mit ratsche und allen nötigen bits die man am rad braucht... ich hab noch eins da, wenn wer braucht melden...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juli 2014)

rocket lite 9f,,,,,,was ein name,,,,

demnächst im teuto :::

hasse mal werkzeug ??
nö !!
gar nichts ???
nö !!
bisse sicher ??
jau !!
und jetzt ?????
kannse mein rocket lite 9f haben !!
wat ??
mein supertool rocket lite 9f du proll !!!
wat kann dat ???
alles !!!


----------



## Trailfrog66 (17. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> rocket lite 9f,,,,,,was ein name,,,,
> 
> demnächst im teuto :::
> 
> ...



...das find ich ja mal richtig geil


----------



## imfluss (17. Juli 2014)

Unser Teuto soll schöner werden. Suche noch Mitstreiter für die Schlacht gegen schlechte (und zugewachsene) Trails.
Morgen erster Kampfeinsatz.


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Juli 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> ausflug in bergische, wer ist dabei? nur wenns wetter sich hält und dann schön in der mittagshitze
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14936




Puh, Mittagshitze ist ja nicht so schön!

Aber ich wollte schon lange mal wieder einen lecker Glüderteller essen

Ich glaube ich bin dabei!


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Juli 2014)

Update in der PDS IG!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juli 2014)

ähhhhh,,sorry imfluss,,zugewachsene trails ist klar,,,aber was sind schlechte trails  ???
ich selber bin leider bis spät abends in der tanzschule,,aber wenn du mal richtig was am pin haben willst hole dir unterstützung aus dem bocketal...dort stehen immer noch die baumaschinen....zahlenschloss vom dieseltank öffnet bei 45798...
schlüssel vom kettenbagger liegt auf dem dixi unter der "" frau im spiegel ""

gut holz


----------



## enduro pro (17. Juli 2014)

Tb, du hast ja schon eines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juli 2014)

ich möchte es nicht mehr missen....
benutzen kann ich es zwar nicht,,,,es zu besitzen reicht völlig aus...
letzte woche wurde ich nach dem nightride noch überfallen...nicht ganz richtig...es wurde versucht mich zu überfallen..dank supertool rocket lite 9f..

the story

als wir uns nach dem nightride  gerade getrennt hatten und ich allein nach hause fuhr standen plötzlich drei männer vor mir..
echt jetzt..
der eine sagte "" geld oder leben """
""wenn du mich nicht zwingst mein supertool rocket lite 9f zu ziehen darfst du beides behalten muschi """war die antwort..
die anderen beiden fingen an mein bike zu putzen  und der dritte hat die polizei angerufen und gebeten sie möglichst schnell abzuholen..

supertool rocket lite 9f
be a hero


----------



## scott-bussi (17. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich möchte es nicht mehr missen....
> benutzen kann ich es zwar nicht,,,,es zu besitzen reicht völlig aus...
> letzte woche wurde ich nach dem nightride noch überfallen...nicht ganz richtig...es wurde versucht mich zu überfallen..dank supertool rocket lite 9f..
> 
> ...


----------



## enduro pro (17. Juli 2014)

Geiles Teil  Hab ich noch nie so betrachtet


----------



## butcherbird (18. Juli 2014)

Ach ja,fast vergessen vorgestern im Teuto....und wieder kein Freilauf gehört......doch vielleicht ...aber der war immer weit vorne


----------



## enduro pro (18. Juli 2014)

wie konnte das denn passieren???? warst du zu langsam?????


----------



## mawe (18. Juli 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Unser Teuto soll schöner werden. Suche noch Mitstreiter für die Schlacht gegen schlechte (und zugewachsene) Trails.
> Morgen erster Kampfeinsatz.


Hi Imfluss,

Gerade erst gelesen...

Wollte mich morgen im Hinblick auf übermorgen etwas schonen.
Aber gegen eine entspannte Erkundungstour mit Kampfeinsatz hätte ich nix einzuwenden.
Allerdings wollte ich morgen Abend noch zum Festival am Nassen Dreieck, so dass ich nur zwischen 1400 und 1700 Zeit hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juli 2014)

Wenn Du ein Schiff bauen willst, dann trommle nicht Männer zusammen, um Holz zu beschaffen, Aufgaben zu vergeben und die Arbeit einzuteilen, sondern lehre sie die Sehnsucht nach dem weiten, endlosen Meer./Trail...

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry (1900-44), frz. Flieger u. Schriftsteller


----------



## xpate (19. Juli 2014)

Morgen Nachmittag könnte ich auch.


----------



## xpate (19. Juli 2014)

Respektive heute Nachmittag


----------



## imfluss (19. Juli 2014)

Okay fangen wir um 14 Uhr am Nassen Dreieck an heute. Denkt an die Sonnencreme falls Ihr kein Rocket Lite 9F habt, was diese Funktion integriert hat.


----------



## xpate (19. Juli 2014)

Ok, bin dabei,


----------



## xpate (19. Juli 2014)

immfluss, magst mir mal ne Straße oder so schicken. Nasses Dreieck war ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. Juli 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Am Sonntag will 'n Trupp nach Winterberg fahren, sind bis jetzt zu viert. Noch wer Bock?


hey Joe ich bin dabei


----------



## diddie40 (19. Juli 2014)

so, der Anfang ist gemacht. 3x täglich 10 min auf meinem Sesselbike. Und schon bin ich wieder total angefixt auf bikeaction, auch wenn ich noch weit davon entfernt bin, mich auf mein mtb-Sattel zu setzen. Jungs nicht neidisch werden, 3x am Tag biken, welch ein Luxus


----------



## enduro pro (19. Juli 2014)

Diddie, jetzt geht es nur noch bergauf


----------



## imfluss (19. Juli 2014)

Jo Diddie gut zu hören dass Du Fortschritte machst. 
Heute die Runde im Teuto war sehr nett - und so heiss wars eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (19. Juli 2014)

Ging sogar. Hatte auch mit mehr Hitze im Wald gerechnet. Einzig der von imfluss aufgewirbelte Staub flog einem heiß um die Ohren.


----------



## Prezident (19. Juli 2014)

moin moin zusammen
wie war glüder?
hab die ersten kurzberichte schon von einem heimreisenden gehört  hattet ja anscheinend auch ne menge spass


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juli 2014)

Prezident schrieb:


> moin moin zusammen
> wie war glüder?
> hab die ersten kurzberichte schon von einem heimreisenden gehört  hattet ja anscheinend auch ne menge spass



hot & steep
so stoked!!!



oder wie der germane sagen würde
steil aber geil


also wie immer


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juli 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> so, der Anfang ist gemacht. 3x täglich 10 min auf meinem Sesselbike. Und schon bin ich wieder total angefixt auf bikeaction, ...


das lange bergaufstück hast du bald hinter dir diddie
danach folgt der flowige downhill...
weiter so


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juli 2014)

Prezident schrieb:


> moin moin zusammen
> wie war glüder?




captain pain hat mal wieder ganze arbeit geleistet..wenn ich nicht zu schwach zum schreiben wäre würde ich genaueres berichten prezi..
nur soviel,,,,,,,es wurde eine menge riskiert,,,,,,,nur für den glüderteller hatte keiner die eier...


----------



## Trailfrog66 (20. Juli 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> so, der Anfang ist gemacht. 3x täglich 10 min auf meinem Sesselbike. Und schon bin ich wieder total angefixt auf bikeaction, auch wenn ich noch weit davon entfernt bin, mich auf mein mtb-Sattel zu setzen. Jungs nicht neidisch werden, 3x am Tag biken, welch ein Luxus



..freut mich sehr zu hören.


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2014)

klasse Diddi! Es geht voran.
Wir haben heute auch eine schöne Tour im Teuto gemacht. Puh war das kalt heute!
Gestern im Glüder war´s angenehm temperiert!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juli 2014)

,,,,,,egal welches wetter,,,,,,
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14946

@Ketta 
wann gibt es bootcamp glüder teil 2 ???
die jungs sind heiß...habe sie zwar gewarnt,,,aber mir glaubt ja keiner...


----------



## Ketta (20. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @Ketta
> wann gibt es bootcamp glüder teil 2 ???
> die jungs sind heiß...habe sie zwar gewarnt,,,aber mir glaubt ja keiner...



@Teuto Biker: das sollten sie aber,,, "dir glauben",,, im teuto zwischen den kletterfelsen durchfahren können reicht da nicht,,,du weißt was ich meine,,, bereite sie am mittwoch aufs bootcamp vor und informiere mich über ihre Fortschritte,,,sobald sie senkrechte Kompressionen und Steinplatten fahren können, sind sie würdig für bootcamp glüder part 2  

(also wenns wetter passt fahre ich am donnerstag nachmittag wieder hin...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juli 2014)

aj aj ,, am mittwoch  weiter vorbereiten nach ausbildungsplan   und über ausbildungsstand meldung machen..
sobald von den teilnehmern 179°/negativ für fahrbar erklärt wird erfolgt automatisch der einsatzbefehl zur schlacht an der glüderfront teil 2...
aj aj..


----------



## enduro pro (20. Juli 2014)

Melde mich gehorsamst zum Dienst am Mittwoch ...


----------



## imfluss (20. Juli 2014)

1. WiBe-Fahrt überlebt. Mit einem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht. 
Bis auf kleinere Schrammen hier und da sowie etwas Materialverlust sind alle Mitstreiter ebenfalls gut durchgekommen.
Der Park ist Hammer, Liftanlage wie ausm Bilderbuch und die Strecken sind nett. Wir kommen wieder 
Denk mal Mittwoch gibts ne Feierabendrunde im Teuto, gerne so ab 18 Uhr.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juli 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Melde mich gehorsamst zum Dienst am Mittwoch ...



sie rufen bereits nach dir,sie bitten dich deinen platz einzunehmen, hinter den toren vom glüder, dort wo die tapferen männer/frauen ewig leben....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nur für den glüderteller hatte keiner die eier...


 Sind da nicht sogar Eier auf der Schuhsohle (aka Schnitzel) draufgenagelt gewesen? 



Ketta schrieb:


> (also wenns wetter passt fahre ich am donnerstag nachmittag wieder hin...)




Watt? wann? Du? Ihr?


----------



## Ketta (21. Juli 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Watt? wann? Du? Ihr?


 
icke, allene, begleiter jederzeit willkommen, 14h zu gino, einmal kurz an der gabel wat gucken lassen und dann weiter zum glüder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Juli 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> icke, allene, begleiter jederzeit willkommen, 14h zu gino, einmal kurz an der gabel wat gucken lassen und dann weiter zum glüder...



okay..., ich bespreche mich mal mit der Whistler Queen und dann lässt sich vielleicht was machen!

Gruss an deinen Wurstfreund


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Juli 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Gruss an deinen Wurstfreund


danke du whistlerwürrstschen


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> sie rufen bereits nach dir,sie bitten dich deinen platz einzunehmen, hinter den toren vom glüder, dort wo die tapferen männer/frauen ewig leben....


 Ist das bei dir nicht der Platz im Senioren-Stift, bei den nervenden älteren Herren die Lügengeschichte aus ihren Leben erzählen, Märchenonkel!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Juli 2014)

FB, sind es nicht die sagen und geschichten, die das leben erst interessant machen... was wären wir ohne siegfried, krimhild und all die anderen???

na gut, gegen die geschichten vom TB und deine weisen voraussagen aus dem orakel von xox ist das natürlich alles kinderkacke...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Juli 2014)

fb wie kommst du nach frankreich??? sollen wir dich mitnehmen??


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. Juli 2014)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> fb wie kommst du nach frankreich??? sollen wir dich mitnehmen??


 Scotti, hat den Herminator schon eine Nachricht geschickt und gefragt ob er noch Platz hat ich weiß nicht was für ein Auto der Herminator fährt, wenn noch Platz ist wäre schon super!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juli 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Sind da nicht sogar Eier auf der Schuhsohle (aka Schnitzel) draufgenagelt gewesen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ketta (21. Juli 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> okay..., ich bespreche mich mal mit der Whistler Queen und dann lässt sich vielleicht was machen!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Juli 2014)

hermi hat noch platz für 1 person+rad


----------



## Ketta (23. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> aj aj ,, am mittwoch  weiter vorbereiten nach ausbildungsplan   und über ausbildungsstand meldung machen..
> sobald von den teilnehmern 179°/negativ für fahrbar erklärt wird erfolgt automatisch der einsatzbefehl zur schlacht an der glüderfront teil 2...
> aj aj..



ausbildungsziel 179° negativ heute erreicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Juli 2014)

melde gehorsamst,,,heute wurde vollkommen am ausbildungsziel vorbei geschossen,,,,statt 179° wurde puls 179 gelehrt..nur vollgas...da hat die starke hand des captain pain gefehlt..windschatten wurde gelutscht,,,,einen bergkuppensprint konnte ich auch von weit hinten sehen...
bin mir nicht sicher ob ich noch lange die stellung halten kann....bitte um unterstützung...........
sonntag ?????


----------



## Ketta (23. Juli 2014)

irgendwo werde ich am sonntag die stellung halten, ich weiß nur noch nicht wo


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juli 2014)

Tb, waren gestern doch nur 15 km , das is doch nix


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juli 2014)

sollen wir gleich noch ein wenig im wald  spielen gehen ????


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juli 2014)

ich bin erst um 20.30 zu hause...und dann muß ich noch einkaufen...heut leider nicht...sonst spiel ich natürlich gern mit dir im wald...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juli 2014)

das wäre eine gute zeit für einen nächtlichen ritt durch den teutonischen teuto gewesen...egal....einen nächtlichen ritt gibt es ja heute auch..
wer noch bilder aus saalbach hat die nicht indiziert sind möge  sie bitte mitbringen,,,
der krefelder baut daraus eine "best of saalbachmuschis"".


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2014)

Das können wir ja mal für nächste Woche einplanen, first nightride in the summer....


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juli 2014)

ja da simmaaaa dabei,,,,ja das ist primaaaaa,,vivaaaa teutonia....


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14955

da ist der termin dazu.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (25. Juli 2014)

Verrückt 
Morgen nachmittag Trailforce im Teuto, näheres per PM.
Sonntag Hüggelsurfen um 13 Uhr am Jägerberg.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2014)

????


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juli 2014)

au jau,,trailforce,,,da habe ich voll bock drauf....man ist das lange her......trailforce....wurde echt mal wieder zeit...cool imfluss...
hau raus alter,,,bin dabei...so wie früher..


@imfluss 
wat is dat ???


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juli 2014)

??? bahnhof???


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juli 2014)

habe alle infos enduro,,,,pass auf deine koffer auf..


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juli 2014)

ist "trail force" der neue gruppenname????  TRAIL FORCE TEUTONIA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juli 2014)

yeah baby,,,,,ab 13°° ist trail force teutonia in action.......jemand hat gestern behauptet  das er alles im teuto fährt ....uuuaaahhhh..
treppe,,startblock,,,,kleine platte,,,,,grosse platte.....rtw....


----------



## Papa-Joe (26. Juli 2014)

Liebe Leute, ich habe nächste Woche bis Donnerstag Urlaub und will fahren!!! Was geht bei euch? Genau der Dienstag Abend ist leider mein einzig verplanter Abend bisher. Jemand Bock tagsüber ne Tour zu machen? Oder spontan in der Woche in nen Park zu fahren?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juli 2014)

lieber papa joe,,,,,mittwoch ist wieder showtime auf der teutonischen bühne....


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juli 2014)

geht morgen im teuto was?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Juli 2014)

ich glaube nicht,,,,kirmes im sündenbabel laggenbeck..soll dich vom ghostbiker grüßen,,der fährt am 05.10 mit ,,,accept im hyde park,,,bis jetzt 15 people,,,absolutes muß für alle altrocker..kommst du mit ?? hole am dienstag die karten..
zum einstimmen::: das lied heißt teutonic terror....echt jetzt...


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juli 2014)

Accept hab ich irgendwo noch auf Kassette , hat noch jemand nen walk man???


Bin dabei


----------



## der krefelder (27. Juli 2014)

@ FB bring bitte mal den stick mit den bilder von saalbach zu mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juli 2014)

Anschauen


Ist das der tb????? 

jetzt...


----------



## Papa-Joe (27. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> accept im hyde park,,,bis jetzt 15 people,,,absolutes muß für alle altrocker..kommst du mit ?? hole am dienstag die karten..
> zum einstimmen::: das lied heißt teutonic terror....echt jetzt...



Hol noch eine mehr für den jungrocker!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juli 2014)

alles klar papa-joe...heavy metal never dies...ich bringe dir die karte am mittwoch mit..


es geht los::::
*Durch den Matsch: 10.000 Teilnehmer bei Extremlauf erwartet *
*11.31 Uhr: Klettwitz* - Schlamm, Matsch, Schweiß: Bei der zweiten Auflage des Extremlaufs "Tough Mudder" auf dem Lausitzring in Südbrandenburg werden an diesem Wochenende 10.000 Teilnehmer erwartet. Am Samstag gehts los - dann müssen die Läufer hohe Mauern überwinden, durch eiskaltes Wasser schwimmen und vor allem durch jede Menge Matsch robben. Der Extremlauf auf der Rennstrecke bei Klettwitz (Oberspreewald-Lausitz) bildet den Auftakt zu bundesweit insgesamt fünf "Tough Mudder"-Events in diesem Jahr. Ziel ist es, im Team an seine Grenzen zu gehen und sie zu überwinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> "Tough Mutter"



ich hab den film "into the mind" zuhause
(so gut wie valhalla - der film mit den nackten hippies -  nur anders)

in "into the mind" kommt auch eine tough mutter vor
in diesem sinne:
eine geruhsame woche euch allen
und viel spass






wer sich dieses kleine video anschaut, wird feststellen,
dass allein in diesem kleinen ausschnitt bereits alle teutonen
auftauchen - also auch wenn ich mit euch nich fahrrad fahr,
ich guck euch immer zu!


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> alles klar papa-joe...heavy metal never dies...ich bringe dir die karte am mittwoch mit..
> 
> 
> es geht los::::
> ...




Das Training ist in vollem Gange:

1 Stunde durchlaufen: Check!
100km am Stück Radfahren: Check!
1x die Woche Klettern gehen: Check!
Rottweiler anstarren, bis er vor Angst winselnd wegrennt: Check!
Wurzelbehandlung ohne Betäubung durchstehen: Check!
Selbst ne Wurzelbehandlung bei nem nicht betäubten Eisbären durchführen: Check!

...to be continued!

*Es sind noch Plätze frei ihr Maden!*


----------



## enduro pro (28. Juli 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14955

termin auf donnerstag geändert....


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Juli 2014)

kuck ma Schlabber:


der ist fast so schnell wie wir letztes Jahr!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juli 2014)

endlich mal wieder ein video vom jojo,,hast recht,,alle dabei,,,der fb sogar zweimal,,,schön..
das training vom papa-joe macht mir da schon mehr  sorgen....ob das zum ankommen reicht ????? man soll sowas ja nicht zu ernst nehmen..aber hinfahren und mit sicherheit letzter werden ???
papa du musst dich besser vorbereiten...oder nee...ist egal..ich warte im ziel auf dich....
oder möchtest  du einen richtigen trainingsplan ??? also einen für echte männer ??? für echte tough guys ???


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. Juli 2014)

Haus raus TB, aber erzähl mir nicht wieder was von dem Plan für fünfjährige Mädchen.


----------



## diddie40 (28. Juli 2014)

Training? Im Ziel warten? Steht ein Rennen an? Wann und wo? Bin bei meinem Training bei 1h Grundlagentrainig mit einigen Krafttrainingsintervallen angekommen. Zwar immer noch auf meinem Sesselbike, aber vielleicht gehts ja nächste Woche auch schon mit meinem mtb. So langsam bin ich wieder für jeden Scheiß zu haben.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Juli 2014)

nee diddie,,es geht nicht um ein  rennen,,,es geht auch nicht um leben und tod,,,,es geht um mehr,,um viel mehr,,,,es geht um alles....
https://www.youtube.com/user/ToughMudder

uuaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....12.10 in hamburg....

@Papa-Joe
du willst es wirklich ??? du bist bereit ??bereit für die treppe der schmerzen ???? also gut ... ich warte ganz oben schon auf dich..

step 1 : einen tag mit captain pain in den glüder


----------



## jojo2 (28. Juli 2014)

okay okay
hatakata mag schnell in belgien sein
aber da gibt´s einen, der is schnell und ...
seht selbst
der is gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. Juli 2014)

Geht Mittwoch was in Teuto?


----------



## diddie40 (28. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nee diddie,,es geht nicht um ein  rennen,,,es geht auch nicht um leben und tod,,,,es geht um mehr,,um viel mehr,,,,es geht um alles....
> https://www.youtube.com/user/ToughMudder
> 
> uuaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....12.10 in hamburg....



achso Wellness mit Schlammpackung und so


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @Papa-Joe
> du willst es wirklich ??? du bist bereit ??bereit für die treppe der schmerzen ???? also gut ... ich warte ganz oben schon auf dich..
> 
> step 1 : einen tag mit captain pain in den glüder



Bereit wenn du es bist...

Ich bin abgehärtet durch die Imfluss'schen Killertouren. Er sollte eigentlich in Inreißenderströmung umbenannt werden!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> achso Wellness mit Schlammpackung und so



nee,,
eher  eine  ""fango de sade ""....



enduro pro schrieb:


> Geht Mittwoch was in Teuto?



schau in whoooots appp saalbachmuschis


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Bereit wenn du es bist...
> 
> Ich bin abgehärtet durch die Imfluss'schen Killertouren. Er sollte eigentlich in Inreißenderströmung umbenannt werden!



da wo du dich  inreißenderströmung ausruhst schwimme ich imfluss hoch..
die naturgewalten sind  wie ein ritt auf dem pferd von pipi langstrumpf für einen glüderaner bootcamp teilnehmer..


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Juli 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> kuck ma Schlabber:
> der ist fast so schnell wie wir letztes Jahr!!



jau, lass den hakkatakka nochma ein bisken üben...dann darf er vielleicht mal mit uns fahren... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (29. Juli 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> okay okay
> hatakata mag schnell in belgien sein
> aber da gibt´s einen, der is schnell und ...
> seht selbst
> der is gut!



ah cool, der fleckalmtrail
ein video mit zwei stages vom letzten jahr der enduroserie in kirchberg
wär der maxi letztes jahr mitgefahren, hätte er gewußt was wirklich rutschig bedeutet
tough mudder halt
ich kann mich an fast jede kurve und jedes wurzelstück erinnern
die beiden stages waren glaub ich auf den videoabschnitten von 2:45 bis 10:08 und von 10:15 bis 21:00 
der prolog am vortag war in etwa von 21:00 bis 22:15 (am ende anderer verlauf um den parkplatz herum)
geile strecken....kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!!!


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> geile strecken....kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!!!



sieht tatsächlich so aus
aber ich hab am kommenden wochenende keine zeit dafür

ich bin geburtstag


schlabberkette schrieb:


> ....kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!!!



dafür bräuchte ich eine empfehlung
die, die geburtstag hat, wird 20
bei den geschwistern von nele is das schon so lange her,
dass ich mich nich daran erinnern kann, was man einer 20jährigen so schenkt

für nele wäre das wahrscheinlich eine dorado
aber die hat sie bis dahin wohl schon

eine dorado ist ja auch nicht jeder 20 jährigen ihr geschmack
was meinst du? Kinokarten? musik? blumenstrauß mit tafel schokolade drin?
vielleicht hast du zwischendurch nochmal ein bißchen zeit, für einen kelienn tip

danke im voraus


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> einen kleinen tip
> 
> danke im voraus



jo
gerne auch per pn
gerne auch von den anderen 20 jährigen hier
bitte bald


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Juli 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> jo
> gerne auch per pn


hier meine pn:
20 jährige haben ähnliche wünsche wie z.b. 40 jährige
sie wissen es nur noch nicht
kölnisch wasser und ne dorade gehen immer
kinokarten, musik und blumenstrauß mit tafel schokolade drin sind natürlich der börner
wer würde sich da nicht freuen
also ich würde mich tierisch freuen wenn eine 20jährige sowas geschenkt bekommt
oder einen startplatz für toughmudder....


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> kölnisch wasser und ne dorade gehen immer



gebont!
dorade kann ich mir auch leisten
und kölnisch wasser hab ich kürzlich selbst geschenkt bekommen
machse nix mit verkehrt



danke!

ich wußte doch, dass ich hier kurz vor der polkappe
nicht allein gelassen werde


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juli 2014)

heute war mal wieder so ein tag an dem mann weiß warum mann biken geht...es passte alles..
und dann liest man hier auch noch das sich 20 jährige über eine dorade als geschenk freuen würden...
komisches geschenk aber 
das lässt sich wahrscheinlich machen...werde morgen versuchen eine zu bekommen...
petri heil


----------



## Totoxl (30. Juli 2014)

Wenn die 20 Jährige sich mal vom Biker erholen möchte solltest du ihr ein Nordsee Urlaub schenken. Ich bin hier hier voll auf Entzug, aber irgendwie schön.


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juli 2014)

toto ???nordsee ??? kannst du mir ganz schnell eine dorade schicken ???


----------



## butcherbird (30. Juli 2014)

Hey TB wo ist der pausendurchzogene Fahrbericht von heute .....


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juli 2014)

ich wollte eigentlich nur den clip  vom enduro kommentieren....der lässt aber noch auf sich warten...wie immer..hhööhhöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> toto ???nordsee ??? kannst du mir ganz schnell eine dorade schicken ???



mir auch!!
die wird sich freuen!
ein strauß doraden!


toto 
geh surfen machs wie die hindelanger
und
grüß die familie






nordsee...
oh backe


----------



## butcherbird (30. Juli 2014)

Hat er auf W..app geschickt, watt hat mein Weib gesacht.... watt is`n datt für`ne Muschi... Das Leben kann so gemein sein


----------



## enduro pro (30. Juli 2014)

Ging nicht vom Handy hochzuladen...der butcher hat es jetzt und kann da vielleicht was machen... also wartet nicht auf mich


----------



## enduro pro (31. Juli 2014)

TB, einfach 32 ist ab lager brochterbeck lieferbar....für montage Termin vereinbaren, aber nicht am mon-tage...bring nen fisch mit, vielleicht ne forelle oder Dorade...freitag ist Fischtag


----------



## Totoxl (31. Juli 2014)

Ok, ich besorgen dann einfach mal ein Karton Doraden. Können die das haben wenn die noch ein paar Tage im Auto liegen?


----------



## enduro pro (31. Juli 2014)

klar toto, die sind ja schon tot


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (31. Juli 2014)

@ endruro pro 

muss für die Tour heute Abend absagen und werde gleich noch ne Runde drehen !!
Bin ab 17 Uhr beim Kumpel auf´m Bau eingeplant..

Tschau Heiko


----------



## Ketta (31. Juli 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (31. Juli 2014)

nein ketta, der fisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Juli 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Hat er auf W..app geschickt, watt hat mein Weib gesacht.... watt is`n datt für`ne Muschi... Das Leben kann so gemein sein



jau,,früher,,also ganz früher,,,da kam der mann mit einem selbst erwürgten mammut nach hause und war der held....heute riskieren wir beim biken viel viel mehr,,der held von heute kommt  mit einem unglaublichen gopro video nach hause  und wird nur als opfer seiner  midlife crisis von der frau belächelt,,die zeiten ändern sich halt...

@Ketta
zu spät,,,die dorade liegt schon im kofferraum..




enduro pro schrieb:


> TB, einfach 32 ist ab lager brochterbeck lieferbar....für montage Termin vereinbaren,




oh ja,,,endlich ein seniorenblatt ,, endlich kein herzkasper mehr beim uphill,,,

fahr ein 32er blatt und du machst an keinem berg mehr schlapp...
(alte seniorenbiker weisheit)


----------



## jojo2 (31. Juli 2014)

ketta
irgendwie hasse schon recht
aber dein mitbewohner hatte was gegen die weiche, flexende dorado
er war für dorade
pia hat eine, patrick hat eine...
eigentlich muss jeder eine haben, fährt sich nämlich saugut
und sieht speziell aus


----------



## Ketta (1. August 2014)

heute ist der @rigger dran

Allet Jute zum Geburtstach!!! Feier schön und hab einen schönen Tag!


----------



## schlabberkette (1. August 2014)

@rigger 
oh leck, haschde schowidda geburtschdaach?
eiyo denn wünsche ich dir alles gudde 

leider kann ich dich heut abend nicht besuchen
ersma muss ich ausm saarland rauskommen und danach noch in köln dieses berühmte wasser für 20 jährige besorgen....wie lautet die hausnummer noch gleich!?!


----------



## diddie40 (1. August 2014)

Glückwunsch, happy birthday rigger


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. August 2014)

Jau! Alles gute ausm Tal Nils!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (1. August 2014)

Hey Rigger alles gute auch von mir! Brauchste wieder nen Snickerskuchen? 

@schlabberkette: Ich glaube das war 4812... oder was es 0190... ach verdammt


----------



## rigger (1. August 2014)

ich glaub dat war 0815? 

Komm vorbei Lars und bring her dat Ding!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. August 2014)

Uhrgs, wat habe ich da nur wieder gesagt... Vor Sonntag Abend wird dat aber auf keinen Fall was und selbst das wird mächtig knapp^^


----------



## scott-bussi (1. August 2014)

Rigger auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!
Schön feiern und gesund bleiben!!!


----------



## Zico (1. August 2014)

Happy Birthday Rigger!!!


----------



## Totoxl (1. August 2014)

Rigger....
...von mir auch alles Gute alter Sack.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. August 2014)

jau rigger,,,vivat vivat aus teutonesien ,,, immer schön im sattel bleiben...


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> immer schön im sattel bleiben...


genau!

glückwunsch rigger.jpg

war grad im wald, um für dich ein geburtstagctionshot zu machen
"er lebe hoch", "fly high!" und so
hat aber nich geklappt,
nimms als verbeugung

trotzdem:
herzlichen glückwunsch rigger!


----------



## brcrew (1. August 2014)

Happy Rigger!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. August 2014)

boah jojo,,,du kannst es ja machen,,,verschenkst einfach ein geburtstagsactionshot..
sollten die bilder vom ritt am mittwoch hier doch noch auftauchen (((kack woots äpp)), gibt es ein bild das fast genau so aussieht,,,also bitte keine nachahmung unterstellen,,nur das fahrrad hängt im baum,,,ist aber ein gestelltes bild...kein geburtstagsactionshot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2014)

das ding is mit meinem handy aufgenommen

also...
wo is euer problem?

scham?
wer is denn der fahrer von dem angeblich gestellten bild?
von dem angeblich in den baum gehängten fahrrad
brauch sich doch keiner für schämen,
wenn´s nur gestellt is


außerdem: ich bin auch schon mal hingefallen



aber verdammt!
wie kommt das rad dabei innen baum???
ich will das sehen!


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2014)

hmm
immer noch kein bild
was los?

aber egal
ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie das rad in den baum gekommen ist

ich mein
radfahren kann man lernen
bißchen üben, dann wird das schon



ich kenn ein video von einem, ders voll drauf hat
so kanns gehen





(sonntags die fransenjacke an, kann einen weit bringen)

immer noch kein bild von euch?


----------



## sx2cruiser (1. August 2014)

Happy Birthday


----------



## diddie40 (2. August 2014)

Glückwunsch ketta


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. August 2014)

Liebe leute, mir kam mal zu Ohren, der ein oder andere von euch hat auch ein Rennrad bei sich stehen. Hat vielleicht noch wer Bock, hier mit einzusteigen?

http://www.rad-race.com/muenster-03-10-2014/


----------



## enduro pro (2. August 2014)

Andrea, alles gute zu Geburtstag


----------



## Totoxl (2. August 2014)

Ketta, das Beste zum Feste. Lasse dich von der Kette verwöhnen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (2. August 2014)

Alles gute zum Ehrentag Andrea...bis heute Abend


----------



## imfluss (2. August 2014)

Ketta und Rigger(nachträglich) alles Gute zum Level-Up !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (5. August 2014)

Aloha, will am Mittwoch oder Freitag Vormittag jemand ne Runde drehen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. August 2014)

ey papa,,hier ist keiner mehr....sind alle in der tanzschule..seit samstag wollen alle nur noch in die tanzschule,,nicht mehr in den wald..menschliche körper schwebten atemlos durch die kusemannhütte,,,der bann der helene hat sie alle gefangen.....
ich gebe in dieser woche übrigens 20% auf polka + walzer....bei bedarf bitte melden...


----------



## enduro pro (5. August 2014)

Du bist ja auch der König der Tanzlehrer. Da kann keiner mehr mithalten.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. August 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ey papa,,hier ist keiner mehr....sind alle in der tanzschule..seit samstag wollen alle nur noch in die tanzschule,,nicht mehr in den wald..menschliche körper schwebten atemlos durch die kusemannhütte,,,der bann der helene hat sie alle gefangen.....
> ich gebe in dieser woche übrigens 20% auf polka + walzer....bei bedarf bitte melden...


verdammt..., da war doch was..., jetzt brennt sich dieses beschissene Lied wieder in mein kleines Hirn


----------



## imfluss (5. August 2014)

Für alle, die noch nicht dem Gesang der Sirene oder Helene verfallen sind : Mittwoch Feierabendrunde 18:30 Postdamm.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. August 2014)

für schulte ::::

http://www.stern.de/kultur/musik/di...-sechs-atemlose-fischer-filmchen-2128694.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. August 2014)

zu freundlich TB! Oh man..., das gibts doch nicht! Ich habe das Duett mit Howie kurz angespielt


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. August 2014)

jau,,,die beiden zusammen sind ähnlich wie der oakley-drop...nichts für schwache nerven...


----------



## Ketta (5. August 2014)

Nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Glückwünsche zu meinem Geburtstag und an alle die am Sa mit mir gefeiert haben, schee wars, hat mich sehr gefreut
Danke Tb für den Tanzunterricht!
Ich bin aber auch ein kleines bisschen enttäuscht, ich habe keine Dorade  bekommen  , Toto ist die noch bei dir im Kofferraum??


----------



## jojo2 (5. August 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> keine Dorade  bekommen




aach
die kommt bestimmt noch!
toto ist sicherlich bald zurück.
aber von uns hast du ja schonmal den roten weißwein bekommen,
der passt gut zur dorade!



wie? wat? tanzunterricht???
wir sind zu früh gefahren??
aber dafür waren wir spät zuhause
nächstes mal bleiben wir bis zum tanztee
dann sind wir auch alt genug dafür

schön war´s auf deiner fete
ich komm wieder!

wir fahren vielleicht bald nach davos
ist das gut?




(das da oben is helene fischer?
sowas gibt´s wirklich???
ach du schaiße, was ne ...musik und diese texte
fußnägel, gequirlt, können nich schlechter schmecken
ach is egal)


----------



## Ketta (5. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aach
> wir fahren vielleicht bald nach davos



mensch jojo, du kennst doch den Spruch, davos schön ist
fahrt ihr echt dahin? dann können wir dir noch ein paar tips geben...und eine karte leihen...da kann man soviele Lifte benutzen, dann fährse am Kamm entlang und irgendwo wieder runter und zack bisse im nächsten ortsteil von davos schön ist, und da ist dann wieder ein lift und da fährse dann wieder auf die andere seite hoch...und irgendwo wieder runter und wenne schonmal da bist, ist livigno nur ein katzensprung...hier noch ein paar eindrücke von davos schön ist


----------



## Totoxl (5. August 2014)

Ich weiß nicht genau wie ich es erklären soll Ketta. Ich hatte sie im Handschuhfach, dort waren sie auch gut aufgehoben bei dem schönen Wetter. Aber der kleine Fiete hatte doch so großen Hunger und ja, er hat sie gegessen, alle. I am so sorry. Der Junge war danach so glücklich.


----------



## Totoxl (5. August 2014)

Ps. ein wenig Bauchweh hatte er schon, dabei sahen die noch gut aus, nur der Geruch störte ein wenig.


----------



## Ketta (5. August 2014)

ach, Toto, wenn fiete glücklich war, bin ich es auch


----------



## jojo2 (5. August 2014)

das freut mich mit fiete!


mensch ketta da isses ja schön
(ich wollte eure bilder einfach noch mal sehen)

und da kann man wirklich hinfahren??

also es is so:
auf deine empfehlung hin hat fmf david angerufen
der hat ihr ne super empfehlung gegeben
und jetzt muss die empfehlung nur noch rechtzeitig fertig werden
und dann fahren wir nicht zum hacklbergtrail über ravensburg,
sondern nach davosschönis


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. August 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> Danke Tb für den Tanzunterricht!



kein thema ketta,,,dass ist mein dank an die muse des tanzes das ich von ihr geküsst wurde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (6. August 2014)

ich weiß ja nicht wer dich so küsst TB, aber ne muse war das nicht


----------



## butcherbird (6. August 2014)

TB   "KUH" wird k..u...h.. geschrieben nicht  m...u...s...e....


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. August 2014)

Ja ja, TB und Helene eine Kombination bei der man nur eins machen, flüchten!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. August 2014)

Ich dachte ja immer das Lied sei von der Andrea...


----------



## xpate (6. August 2014)

Besteht da ein Unterschied?


----------



## enduro pro (6. August 2014)

Faktisch nicht, ist alles grausam


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. August 2014)

Hm, der Hauptunterschied liegt denke ich in der dicke der benötigten Schminkschicht.

Sanftes Pudernetz gegen 3cm Mauermörtel.


----------



## enduro pro (6. August 2014)

Na gut, hupen und hintern hat Helene auch frischer... Also Punkt Helene... Bitch


----------



## diddie40 (6. August 2014)

habe gerade meine erste Tour im teuto gemacht. Nach 7 Wochen, war das schön, wenn nur das mit der mangelnden Kondition nicht wäre.
jemand Bock am Sonntag auf eine Altherrenrunde, langsam, mit viel Pausen.
11:00 Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. August 2014)

gute idee!
macht das mal!!


ich hab grad feierabend aber null lust innen wald zu fahren
was soll ich tun?

tb
bei fahrtechnik in perfektion is das hier gepostet worden,
ich weiß nicht warum...
aber ich find, das is was für dich


----------



## Totoxl (6. August 2014)

Alter Schwede, schon schön gefahren.


----------



## Ketta (6. August 2014)

Alter Schwede, da siehts aus wie im Teuto


----------



## rigger (6. August 2014)

Top!! wollte ich auch grade anmerken, Dreikaiserstuhl könnte es sein...


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. August 2014)

respekt,,,,so sieht es wohl aus wenn gute fahrtechnik und gute nerven zusammen kommen..hammer..


----------



## Papa-Joe (7. August 2014)

Woah, bei dem Video bekomme ich tierisch Bock mal wieder einen Tag Mutproben mit den verrückten Mongos hier zu knacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (7. August 2014)

Verdammter Doppelpost...


----------



## jojo2 (7. August 2014)

tb
das mit deinem aktuellen benutzerbildchen tut mir leid
und weh

ich hab grad zeit und was anderes für dich
helene tool!
(so hieß sie früher - nach der vollkommenheitsop)


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (7. August 2014)

hey, das ist das Geheimrezept für meinen "Fröhlicher-Sonntag"-Kuchen! das ist geheim!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. August 2014)

eine halbe tasse staubzucker
ein viertel teelöffel salz
eine messerspitze türkisches haschisch
ein halbes pfund butter
ein teelöffel vanillenzucker
ein halbes pfund mehl
einhundertfünfzig gramm gemahlene nüsse
ein wenig extra staubzucker
… und keine eier

mmmhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,können wir nicht mal einen sonntag kurz vorm emsland im nirgendwo zum biken kommen ??? so mit fröhlicher sonntag kuchen und so ??? evtl. wegen dem cholesterin von  der 4. zutat nur eine messerspitze und dafür ein halbes pfund von zutat 3..
lässt sich das machen ???


----------



## jojo2 (7. August 2014)

wow
deswegen bin ich also sonntags immer so gern zuhause
kerr wat son klein bißchen extra staubzucker doch ausmacht
und davon willst du abhaben tb? muss ich mir noch überlegen



was meinse: lesen die pdsler mit?
egal. denen  ne gute reise


----------



## Ketta (7. August 2014)

[QUOTE="jojo2, post: 12201723, member:
was meinse: lesen die pdsler mit?
[/QUOTE]

also jojo, ich les mit , noch 1x arbeiten, dann gehts los


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. August 2014)

jau ketta,,,schreib mal was aus dem gelobten land hinter den hohen bergen,,,,
dem land der unbegrenzten (lift) möglichkeiten...
bis ihr wieder hier seit werde ich versuchen dem jojo was von seinem dopekuchen ab zu quatschen..
und passt etwas auf den fb auf,,,gebt ihm genug bier und alkohol..


----------



## jojo2 (7. August 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> noch 1x arbeiten, dann gehts los




mensch! toll!!
dann bis du die vertretung für den guten richard,
der in den armen seiner holländischen freunde
leckeren wein und noch leckeren kuchen zu sich nimmt.
klasse lösung: alle werden glücklich
na, dann seh ich mal zu, dass ich den tb glücklich krieg

ketta nimmn laptop mit
wir halten dich auf dem laufenden

mach bilder
trink nich
so
viel
spass!


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> : alle werden glücklich
> na, dann seh ich mal zu, dass ich den tb glücklich krieg
> 
> 
> !



das ist nett jojo,,,brauchst dich aber erst ab montag um mich kümmern,,,,bis dahin bin ich schon glücklich,,,,und zwar hier...http://www.motorvision.de/news/mera...s-ndr-festival-heute-uebertragung-192241.html
schau mal rein....garantiert alles ohne helene....


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bin schon glücklich,,,,und zwar hier...http://www.motorvision.de/news/mera...s-ndr-festival-heute-uebertragung-192241.html
> schau mal rein....garantiert alles ohne helene....




ahh
alles klar alles bestens!

allen, die am sonntag mit diddie fahren
viel spass und ein schönes wochenende!

und allen kettas natürlich auch
und allen diddies
und allen jojos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (8. August 2014)

Oh Festival, so etwas sollte ich auch mal wieder machen.


----------



## Totoxl (9. August 2014)

Ich werde um 10.00 spontan eine Tour von den Döretherklippen nach Tecklenburg und zurück starten.  Falls jemand spontan dazu kommen möchte, gerne.


----------



## Totoxl (9. August 2014)

Doppelpost, da lache ich doch drüber.
Ich schaffe auch ein tripel.
Schönen Gruß aus der Heimat.


----------



## herby-hancoc (9. August 2014)

Sieht gut aus!! Lass es dir schmecken!!


Totoxl schrieb:


> Doppelpost, da lache ich doch drüber.
> Ich schaffe auch ein tripel.
> Schönen Gruß aus der Heimat.


----------



## enduro pro (10. August 2014)

im teuto mal wieder land unter


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> im teuto mal wieder land unter



ich hoffe, im teuto konntet ihr mittlerweile wieder die kinder von den schultern runterlassen...


ich guck mir selten videos mit diesem kleinen spanier und seinen kumpeln an
das angucken is mir viel zu gefährlich - herzinfarktgefahr
15 meter double und so...

aber ab 30 metern guck ich schon ab und zu mal wieder hin.

solche videos hatte mir nele gestern auf dem weg nach braunlage gezeigt
(grüße an den lockenkopf da - den mit dem wohnmobil aus os)


die meisten von euch werden es schon kennen...






schöne woche uns!


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2014)

Mittwoch jemand Lust auf Fahrradfahren??? So ab 19.00 Uhr ???


----------



## schlabberkette (11. August 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> im teuto mal wieder land unter



in PDS auch... iss aber geil


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. August 2014)

YEAH!

Sehr gut! Hast du immer noch nicht das Zeugs für die grüne Murmel zurück?
Drück deine Ketta mal von uns und du schieb dir ne Wurst rein.

Schöne Grüße und viel Spaaaaaß noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (11. August 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> YEAH!
> und du schieb dir ne Wurst rein.



gestern gab es trailwurst


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. August 2014)

so wie früher,,,,,gaaaanz ohne stress.......http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14977
noch was für die ketten :::::





jojo !!!!!!! mir ist so fad !!!!


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2014)

krass
@Ketta ich dacht, du fährst für richard
aber dein mitbewohner is ja auch dabei
also alles von langer hand geplant
super!
dann euch noch mehr spass als bisher schon!!

richard hatte mir gesacht, pds sei nix für mich
"zu hart"
ich glaub, in einem punkt irrt er
"zu weich"
würde ich sagen


mit viel chi chib ich euch jetzt mal ein paar sonnentage von vorhin aus meinem wald zu
grüßt die anderen,
wenn ihr sie seht


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jojo !!!!!!! mir ist so fad !!!!



kenn ich!


aber heilung is in sicht!
das nächste mera luna kommt!
das is so sicher wie die armen in der kirche!!


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2014)

tb lass uns auch mal tanzen


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. August 2014)

jau jojo,,,sehr gern,,,,aber ich bleibe immer beim w hängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2014)

bis zum w??
krass

und so wie dieser kräftige drittklässler fast ohne zu blinzeln?
krass!
ich weiß von bruce lee, dass der auch nur bis zum x kam

bis zum w?
krass!
doppelkrass!!





übrigens:
möchtest du noch mehr von der musik von der jungen frau,
die in dem zweiten musikstück singt?
ich könnte dir cds von der aus meinem archiv kopieren


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. August 2014)

nee jojo..


jojo2 schrieb:


> übrigens:
> möchtest du noch mehr von der musik von der jungen frau,
> die in dem zweiten musikstück singt?
> ich könnte dir cds von der aus meinem archiv kopieren



nee,,,,ich will doch ein bad boy sein....da hört man sowas nicht ....hast du auch häwi mätel ????


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hast du auch häwi mätel ????



oh nä käse muss ich passen
ich fing mit hendrix und led zeppelin an (hab ich noch vinyls von...)
dazu gabs natürlich black sabbath und deep purple und na klar auch doors
(ich war schon immer eher depri)
und dann kam jazz und jazzrock - das übliche - paco de lucia, john mclaughlin, cobham,
softmachine!! gong (oh klasse, die muss ich gleich mal wieder auflegen)
und so sachen,
und natürlich ton steine scherben (auf einem der letzten gemeinsamen konzerte von denen gewesen "allein machen sie dich ..." und so,
miles davis und so musste natürlich auch
oh sorry, hab mich verrannt



neues heavy metal?
hab ich nien zugang zu gekricht
sorry


*das leben is einfach fade*
aber: *nach dem mera luna ist vor dem mera luna*


so nu mal gucken was die pdsler so zu berichten haben


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2014)

tb, du liebst doch nur helene fischer...jojo, hast du da was???


----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (11. August 2014)

Teutonien heut Abend... Grüße an die Franzosen


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. August 2014)

ganz schön was los im teutonischen luftraum....


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2014)

jo!
das isse!
helene auf dem weg in die freiheit!




und weil ich nich wegsehen konnte
noch son kranker schaiß
helene steht da hinten links






gibt es auch noch franzosen?
wir warten


----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2014)

Egal was ...


----------



## jojo2 (13. August 2014)

genau
es könnte auch was ganz einfaches sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (13. August 2014)

Grüsse aus les gets!


----------



## jojo2 (13. August 2014)

ahhh
na also

das sieht ja wohl klasse aus
und so viel sonniges
und auch vom himmel scheint die sonne runter

jetzt bin ich wieder sorglos


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. August 2014)

heute 16:30 treff  im bocketal ... die klamotten von gestern wieder trocken fahren.......


----------



## diddie40 (13. August 2014)

schade, zu spät gelesen, ich war schon im Teuto. Wer hat denn das Ende vom Saarländer so schön ausgeschnitten?


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. August 2014)

jau diddie,,,,schade,,,,lockere runde vom bockevalley zum blauen see ,,,dann  über den heesenberg richtung ledde zurück....sehr locker...sehr entspannend....
bist du morgen dabei ?????

und,,,würde mich wundern wenn der teutonische natur- und trailpfleger nicht imfluss heißt..


----------



## diddie40 (13. August 2014)

klar, noch habe ich Ferien. Wann und wo?


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. August 2014)

17°° parkplatz an den klippen ...


----------



## diddie40 (13. August 2014)

ok


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. August 2014)

fein......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. August 2014)

An die Franzosen ... Musste der fb den Helm auf lassen oder hat er selbst entschieden das es das beste ist


----------



## enduro pro (15. August 2014)

mal wieder land unter im teuto


----------



## jojo2 (15. August 2014)

definitiv zu flach bei euch
ich bin nicht mehr sicher,
ob ich sonntag kommen sollte

kommst du in den teuto
vergiß den rettungsring nich
oder hab deine mutter dabei.
alles schon mal dagewesen

Over het "Hockenden Weib" bestaat de volgende legende: Heel lang geleden stroomde de vloed vaak het land binnen tot aan de bergen. In een hutje aan de voet van de Dörenther Klippen woonde een vrouw met haar kinderen. Toen de vloed dichterbij kwam, nam zij de kinderen op haar arm en droeg ze de berg op. Tot haar ontsteltenis zag ze dat het water steeds verder steeg. En toen het water al tot aan haar enkels kwam, bukte ze en zei tegen haar kinderen dat ze op haar schouders moesten gaan zitten en begon te bidden.  Toen ze weer wilde opstaan, was ze een rotsblok geworden, dat uit de vloed oprees en haar kinderen droeg. 
Zo gevarieerd als de rotsen, zijn ook de bomen op deze bijzondere standplaats. De gekronkelde wild groeiende eiken, berken en dennenbomen, soms ook beuken omsingelen het gesteente.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. August 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> An die Franzosen ... Musste der fb den Helm auf lassen oder hat er selbst entschieden das es das beste ist



wahrscheinlich hat er ihn die ganze woche nicht abgesetzt...damit ihn keiner erkennt...
wegen dem ding damals in der monkey brain bar...einreiseverbot nach frankreich  bis september 2019..


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. August 2014)

@jojo2
an deiner tastatur sind die tasten vertauscht....oder du hast dir den word nl oranje boven killervirus eingefangen..


----------



## jojo2 (15. August 2014)

shit!
merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. August 2014)

gfk rfhi jjfdf,l.dl ... ldljfd  ..kfdä#sw.
am ster dam en sche de ter hune ,,,, gro nin gen olden zaal..deene kamp..


----------



## diddie40 (16. August 2014)

@jojo2 , danke, die Geschichte kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## jojo2 (16. August 2014)

ah der diddie - cool
da machen sich deine 20 auslandssemster auf den gondeln in amsterdam bezahlt
traurige und schöne geschichte zugleich
mütter eben

wenn im teuto alles abgesoffen ist,
sollte ich dann an diesem wochenende nicht besser
hier bei mir fahren?
ich wollte sowieso filmen und meinen kleinen narziß füttern


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2014)

wird auf jeden fall matschig werden ,, und nass....ein paar von den saalbachmuschis wollen trotzdem kommen...ob sich der weg morgen lohnt ????? keine ahnung...
ach jojo,,,,was essen  kleine nazis eigentlich ???


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. August 2014)

Frisch gepflückte Braunbeeren.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2014)

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,braunbeeren......klar,,,,was sonst...


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. August 2014)

Naja, Zigeunerschnitzel eher nicht...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2014)

zigeunerschnitzel  ??? habe ich auch noch nie probiert....ein echter biker ißt jägerschnitzel....bringt aber auch nichts,,,werden trotzdem immer mehr...


----------



## Papa-Joe (16. August 2014)

Hm, Jägerschnitzel... ich fahr jetzt nach Hamburg, da gibbet nur Fishermans Friends... und Wickinger!

http://elbriot.de/


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2014)

.		   				  . 
		   6 ..........................6...................................6...........


und hier noch was unverbrauchtes direkt vor der teutonischen tür...
*
23.08.2014   Mettingen (Open Air Festival zugunsten der deutschen Kinderkrebshilfe)*

*u.a. spielen *
http://dirty-deeds.com/dates/

die machen kein scheiß,,,die haben richtig bock drauf....eintritt  euro....

 = 1 €


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. August 2014)

oh sorry,
ich hol euch noch ein,
aber ich bin immer noch beim wasser im teuto
musik und nazis hab ich aber notiert

wenn es fließt - das wasser im teuto,
ist mir das zu gefährlich,
dann bleib ich hier
aber es fließt doch nich oder?


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2014)

heute bestes biker wetter,,es soll  bis morgen  nachmittag so bleiben...
aber sollte es auch regnen,,,,nur hier gibt es leute die mit federgabeln fahren können die im test keine 10 punkte hatten und nur hier gibt es leute die mit  total überteuerten schrott bikes fahren können..
sei dabei...


----------



## jojo2 (16. August 2014)

´türlich bin ich dabei
hauptsache es fließt nich
das wasser
enduro übertreibt vielleicht manchmal etwas,
aber der schrieb: land unter
da war ich etwas in sorge

also:
´türlich bin ich dabei
wasser is kein grund nich rad zu fahren
hauptsache es steht und
fließt nich
dann geht´s


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


>



habe mir gerade das video angeschaut,,,,die typen sind ja noch kranker wie die krankesten biker...
als biker kann man wenigstens nicht absaufen....hammer die typen...


----------



## schlabberkette (16. August 2014)

letzter tag in pds
schööön und schlammig war's


----------



## schlabberkette (16. August 2014)

[QUOTE="jojo2, post: 12228775, member: 

also:
´türlich bin ich dabei
wasser is kein grund nich rad zu fahren
hauptsache es steht und
fließt nich
dann geht´s[/QUOTE]

ketta schreibt: in PDS wars andersrum,  hauptsache das wasser fließt...


----------



## butcherbird (16. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ´türlich bin ich dabei
> hauptsache es fließt nich
> das wasser
> enduro übertreibt vielleicht manchmal etwas,
> ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2014)

?????????????????????????????????????????????
..........ich raff nix.......


----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2014)

also wie gehabt morgen um 10.00 b-tal, teutonia...

ich mach mal nen regenreifen drauf  ist morgen mal wieder mit einkehr und getränk???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. August 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ketta schreibt: in PDS wars andersrum,  hauptsache das wasser fließt...



ja ketta...

ketta is auch eine von den ganz harten
ich: weichei
ketta: straußenei

bleibt gesund und
habt spass!!


----------



## jojo2 (16. August 2014)

ich muss euch mal was aus meinem wald erzählen
ich brauch *beistand*

vor wenigen wochen wurd ein kleiner stepup, den ich angelegt hatte 
etwas dezimiert...
huch dacht ich. vielleicht wanderer?
vielleicht der waldbesitzer
na da hab ich erstmal die strecke gesperrt
baumstämme drüber und so
was man halt so macht

dann hab ich den waldbesitzer getroffen
der meinte er hätte es nich kaputt gemacht
also vielleicht doch wanderer

heute komm ich zur strecke
alles freigeräumt und der kleine stepup komplett abgerissen,
das material davon in die gegend geworfen

und! reifenspuren! reifenspuren von einem mountainbike
da hat ein mountainbiker das teil kaputt gemacht
krass oder???

seit jahren pflege ich die strecken da
ohne mich gäb´s die gar nich
also wirklich gar nich
also ökologisch verträglich
und wenn ich eine strecke mal ne zeitlang nich fahr, wuchtert die zu
also dachte ich: alles okay
und jetzt das!


ich glaub, ich muss für diesen mtbler wohl eine umfahrung basteln,
damit er sich nicht die knochen bricht - selber kriegt er das wohl nich hin

ich hab den glauben an das gute in den mountainbikern verloren

*ihr braucht das nich lesen*
mir geht´s auch so schon wieder besser
schreiben hilft
*danke*


----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2014)

jojo, spielt ihr bei dir im wald "guter biker, böser biker"


----------



## jojo2 (16. August 2014)

hast du das alles gelesen??
danke!!!


----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2014)

Klar, was denkst du denn


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2014)

ej jojo,,cool bleiben,,hier mein tip,,,lauer dem typen auf,,,verkloppe ihn und erkläre ihm was er alles falsch gemacht hat ,,,dann verkloppst du ihn noch einmal ,, erklärst ihm es noch einmal und alles wird gut...cool bleiben.

ps.
konsequenzen bei nicht beachten detalliert erklären kann nicht schaden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (16. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ja ketta...
> ketta is auch eine von den ganz harten



flüssig durch den canyon


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????
> ..........ich raff nix.......




jetzt wird ein five ten draus.............


----------



## schlabberkette (17. August 2014)

....sogar ein muddyprooved five ten!!

fette grüße an alle
aber vor allem an @ricobra50 
schade das du verletzungsbedingt nicht dabei sein konntest!!


----------



## jojo2 (17. August 2014)

das dreckige dutzend!


----------



## jojo2 (17. August 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> flüssig durch den canyon



alle voll im fluss

ach sind se nich toll
diese selbsterfahrungswochen
dankt buddha
fuer wasser und essen


----------



## jojo2 (17. August 2014)

nele sagt:
krass, dass andrea sich das traut!
und

sind die sich sicher, dass das ein trail ist?
und kein fluß???

grüße!


----------



## ricobra50 (17. August 2014)

Danke Danke fette grüße zürick


----------



## brcrew (17. August 2014)

Ne das war ein trail.. Die flüsse die wir gefahren sind, sahen anders aus!


----------



## jojo2 (17. August 2014)

so!
mal was anderes:

das war klasse heute
ich war beim antiagressionstraining im teutoburger wald!

frieden durch freuden

super!
jedem zu empfehlen!

ich danke allen mitfahrern für den vollen erfolg der veranstaltung
viel freuden hatte ich
viel inneren frieden hab ich
danke
das war klasse

butcher hab ich dir eigentlich tschüß gesacht?
ich war noch so stoked at the end. tschüß!


----------



## bravebiker (17. August 2014)

Jepp war echt klasse heute!
Und ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Biken mit Aussicht auf ein leckeres Kotelett... 

See you...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (17. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> so!
> mal was anderes:
> 
> das war klasse heute
> ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2014)

jau,,,,biken wie biken meiner meinung nach aussehen sollte...viel spaß,,kein stress und gelernt wurde auch noch eine menge....der jojo machte aus seinen künsten kein geheimnis und fand in pani einen neuen jünger....der wird wahrscheinlich schon bald durch den teuto  bunny hopen  wie macaskill....
der butcherbird hat mal eben kurz eine biketechnische weltneuheit geschaffen,,,,eine bleibende verbindung zwischen pumpe und ventil....hammer...das gab es bislang nur im autorennsport..

am mittwoch geht es zum erloschenen vulkan,,,nehmt eure knie-und armschoner mit,,,es wird mächtig ruppig...
hier ein blick richtung mittelpunkt der erde:::::::::: 




ist natürlich sperrgebiet,,,wer erwischt wird weiß was zu tun ist...nur die mission zählt..


----------



## butcherbird (17. August 2014)

Jo-Jo,Jojo

ich glaub sogar als erstes, hab ich jedenfalls als verabschiedung aufgefasst...

war´ne schöne tour heute auch wenn ich wieder mal nur die hinterteile von den teilnehmern gesehen habe....


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2014)

komm sag schon,,,,wer hat den schönsten hintern ???


----------



## enduro pro (17. August 2014)

den schönsten hat der Herbert  ich sag nur "pfefferminzblättchen"


----------



## enduro pro (17. August 2014)

ohh, doppelt


----------



## herby-hancoc (17. August 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> den schönsten hat der Herbert  ich sag nur "pfefferminzblättchen"


Den Rest werde ich mir  morgen auch noch verschönern lassen!


----------



## jojo2 (18. August 2014)

für ...


----------



## enduro pro (18. August 2014)

Penisvergrösserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. August 2014)

danke jojo,,,sieht gut aus,,,,ich glaube da muss ich tatsächlich hin.... im april geht es  auf jedenfall nach schottland...destillerie-hopping mit dem mtb....yyeeeaaahhhhaaaa...
hier ist start ::::


----------



## jojo2 (18. August 2014)

schottland!!
warum sachse das nich gleich??!

von island kriegt man immer die selben bilder zu sehen
schottland!
bei schottland is das anders

schottland hat schöne musik, schöne berge und
hannah barnes!
( das is die schwester von dem hier)






wie gesacht
hannah barnes!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. August 2014)

jau...mit hannah barnes würde ich auch gern mal durch schottland radeln,,äähhh,,biken...
am cape wrath war ich schon,,,,,ein ort den man nicht mehr vergisst......


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. August 2014)

Mensch Jojo, ich halte ja nix von diesen "Mag ich auch" Knöpfen, ich schreibs lieber "persönlich": Wahnsinn, danke für das Video! Das hat gerade stark den Abend verbessert.

Edit: Ha, meinen Humor triffst du auch


----------



## rigger (18. August 2014)

Hannah Barnes!!!


----------



## jojo2 (18. August 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> Hannah Barnes!!!



ohoh
ich hätte da einen rat für dich rigger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (18. August 2014)

hey ihr Franzosen, gibt es schon bilder


----------



## Prezident (19. August 2014)

nur ein kleines vid enduro


----------



## enduro pro (19. August 2014)

Sehr schön, sehr schön... Gibt gut den Spaß wieder


----------



## ricobra50 (19. August 2014)

Prezident- Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. August 2014)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. August 2014)

so hier noch was ;-))


----------



## scott-bussi (19. August 2014)

Wo?


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2014)

Neue Lenkerbilder:


----------



## brcrew (20. August 2014)

...und weiter gehts mit urlaubseindrücken!


----------



## scott-bussi (20. August 2014)

Ich war heute mal wieder im Teuto unterwegs. Dörenther Klippen Richtung Nasses Dreieck.
Dabei ist mir mal wieder aufgefallen, wie beschränkt manche Leute doch sind!!

Auf fast allen Trails lagen Stöcke quer über dem weg.
Saarländer, 2. Teil, mehrere dicke Stöcker, auch schön längs zur Fahrtrichtung bzw. diagonal.
In der Rinne am Doctors Lock, ein Stock schön in 20 - 30 cm Höhe quer zur Rinne verkeilt!!! 
Die Idioten die so was machen, denken scheinbar überhaupt nicht an die Folgen die das haben kann.

Aber im Schutz der Anonymität macht man sowas ja schnell mal ohne nachzudenken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. August 2014)

der saarländer war am sonntag noch freigeräumt worden


----------



## enduro pro (20. August 2014)

Heute waren wir am Ende der Welt ... Und sie ist doch eine Scheibe


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. August 2014)

ist sie ehrlich,,eine scheibe,,,wir waren echt am ende der scheibe,,,......dort gibt es auch keine waldnazis oder andere schlichte geister die polizist/richter/henker in einer person sein wollen  um das gefühl zu haben auch mal wichtig zu sein...da ist die welt noch in ordnung...noch.....
von den 25km waren 10km dabei wo keiner wußte wo wir sind und in welcher richtung es weiter geht..
da kam die idee,,,,,,,,,nein,,,,sie drängte sich auf.....

teuto race 2014
das los entscheidet wer mit wem fährt,,immer zu zweit...
die strecke müsst ihr selber finden,,,ohne navi ...
hilfen gibt es,,,aber nur soviel wie nötig...
in einem gebiet wo ihr noch nie wart,,,alles in ibbtown...
das ziel heißt nicht der schnellste zu sein,,,,,,,nein,,,,es heißt zu *überleben**...
uuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

**nicht erst im ziel zu sein wenn das bier alle ist
*


----------



## enduro pro (20. August 2014)

Kompass und Sonnenstand ist das Hilfsmittel  der weg ist das ziel und der muß erarbeitet werden


----------



## schlabberkette (20. August 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> teuto race 2014
> das ziel heißt nicht der schnellste zu sein,,,,,,,nein,,,,es heißt zu *überleben**...
> uuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> **nicht erst im ziel zu sein wenn das bier alle ist*


uhh yeah
endlich mal stressfrei racen ohne heizen zu müssen
und zu zweit kann man auch mehr bier mitnehmen
somit dauert das überleben auch etwas länger


----------



## diddie40 (20. August 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> uhh yeah
> endlich mal stressfrei racen ohne heizen zu müssen
> und zu zweit kann man auch mehr bier mitnehmen
> somit dauert das überleben auch etwas länger


----------



## enduro pro (21. August 2014)

Bier??? Du wirst den Platz für ein Zelt und sonstige überlebensausrüstung brauchen ...Bier


----------



## Ketta (21. August 2014)

Schlabber wird dabei kein guter Partner sein, er verfährt sich immer...


----------



## enduro pro (21. August 2014)

Dort war noch niemand, das ist ja das schöne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bravebiker (21. August 2014)

*Mittelerde - Mordor's Welt ist ausgebrannt!*


----------



## bravebiker (21. August 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Bier??? Du wirst den Platz für ein Zelt und sonstige überlebensausrüstung brauchen ...Bier



Bier tötet die Gehirnzellen!
Diese wiederum braucht man aber um die Aufgaben zu lösen,  die die Hinweise auf den weiteren Weg geben ...


----------



## jojo2 (21. August 2014)

das is ja toll da ende der welt
wenn man bei dem teutorennen 2014 fotos von den herumirrenden zombies
machen will, braucht man gar keinen farbfilm einlegen. super!


wir waren auch schon mal kurz davor,
aber zu feige, einen schritt weiter zu gehen
ich glaub, ich will das jetzt auch mal riskieren


----------



## Totoxl (21. August 2014)

Sieht richtig gut aus. Da hätte ich auch Bock drauf.


----------



## butcherbird (21. August 2014)

enduro, auf dem foto... ist das smergol??????????


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. August 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus. Da hätte ich auch Bock drauf.








.............................dann sei dabei wenn es heißt......................................
*"""" teutonisches teutonenrace 2014 ,können sie mir sagen wo ich hin will ???"""""""""*
.................................nichts ist so wie es scheint ....................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (21. August 2014)

hey, was läuft am Wochenende, habe mal zeit

ist einer von euch beim Enduro-race in Wipperfürth?
http://www.enduro-one.com/events/6-7-september-wipperfuerth.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. August 2014)

wir treffen uns am samstag um 15°° im teuto ,,,wenn du bock hast,,,kommse ran...


----------



## diddie40 (21. August 2014)

klar, bin dabei


----------



## Trailgurke (21. August 2014)

Am Wochenende vom Enduro One ist doch das Rasenrennen


----------



## enduro pro (21. August 2014)

das ist gandalf der weiße, das sieht man doch


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. August 2014)

ein bißchen blau für einen weißen...


----------



## Ketta (22. August 2014)

Hat jemand eine 27,5 150-160mm Federgabel für mich? Zum leihen oder kaufen?


----------



## Trailgurke (22. August 2014)

Cam Zinks Megaflip


----------



## jojo2 (22. August 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine 27,5 150-160mm Federgabel für mich? Zum leihen oder kaufen?




muss du deine gabel vorübergehend ersetzen?
hast du auch ne manitou drin?
...sollte sich fmf doch lieber ne andere gabel in ihr tyee einbauen lassen?


----------



## jojo2 (22. August 2014)

Trailgurke schrieb:


> Cam Zinks Megaflip



bestimmt beeindruckend
muss ich mir acuh mal angucken

was mich gestern total beeindruckt hat,
war diese frau
(im anschluß an das video verrat ich, dass die erst seit zwei monaten fahrrad fährt)
fährt übrigens in are
kommst du mal nach skandinavien, fahre nach are
und habe zöpfe dabei

ich mach mir auch zöpfe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. August 2014)

seit 2 Monaten? Am Stück diesen "Sommer" aber oder insgesamt?


----------



## jojo2 (22. August 2014)

insgesamt

After only 2 months ever riding a downhill bike Michaela is already killing it on the trails.
A few runs from the past 2 days filmed on Shimano, uffes, Downhillbanan, Bräckbräksleden, Kanonröret

"downhill bike"
okay okay. da hab ich wohl gelesen, was ich lesen wollte
bestimmt fährt die schon seit 15 jahren dirt und so

ich schneid meine zöpfe wieder ab
die bringens auch nicht

so!
lange pause
und jetzt gehts innen wald

cu


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. August 2014)

na zum Glück! Hatte schon Sorge, dass sie in weiteren zwei Monaten einen Backflip über 60 m machen will...


Jojo, pass auf deine Zöpfe auf und genieß die Zeit aufm Radl gleich!

Schöne Wochenende euch allen


----------



## Totoxl (22. August 2014)

Ich wollte auch schon mein Fahrrad an den Nagel hängen, zum Glück konnte ich kein Nagel finden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich mach mir auch zöpfe!!!
> 
> 103922447[/MEDIA]




jojo !! jojo !! 
kennst du das ???? wenn man etwas hört oder liest und man macht sich sofort bilder davon ??? ja ?? bitte sag das du das kennst !! oder noch wichtiger ist eigentlich das du weißt wie ich sie wieder weg bekomme...
habe es schon mit spielenden hundewelpen auf blühenden almwiesen probiert,,,,jedes mal kam sofort  der hundefänger ...
evtl. reicht die aussage das es sich um einen scherz gehandelt hat....bitte sms....save my soul...


----------



## jojo2 (22. August 2014)

nix scherz
wikinger haben auch zöpfe
ich glaube ich behalte sie und schmeiß dafür die alten weg.
wochenende tb! noch einmal jung sein, neue zöpfe
(liest eigentlich jemand mit, garantierst du mir, dass nich?)

ich seh übrigens geil aus mit zöpfen
wenn ich so durch den wald hüpf wie ein junger wikinger
(is doch kagge, ich will nur den kommentar nummer 10 zeigen
geht aber wieder mal nich
nr. 10 - den über den wikinger mit den zöpfen)

so gehts: film starten, dann auf hd klicken und den kommentar nr 10 lesen
sieht das echt klasse aus
hach fühlt sich das gut an, wenn meine langen(!) zöpfe auf meinen rücken prasseln

(garantierst du mir wirklich, dass hier keiner mitliest?!)
morgen 15 uhr im teuto? ma gucken,  glaube aber nicht, dass ich kann
sonst könntest du aber meine zöpfe
von hinten sehn

sonntag bin ich vielleicht willingen...

juppidi
wochenende


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. August 2014)

mach dir keine sorgen jojo,,,dass bleibt unter uns...garantiert...


----------



## enduro pro (22. August 2014)

tb hat bestimmt zöpfe auf dem rücken


----------



## jojo2 (22. August 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> tb hat bestimmt zöpfe auf dem rücken




uaahh
oh krischtof
...auf dem rücken...
ohh
was für ne vorstellung
du kennst´n ohrwurm
kannst du dir das für die augen vorstellen??!

... auf dem rücken...
was fürn bild
wie wird man sowas wieder los??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (22. August 2014)

Jojo2 richtig gutes Video. einen schönen Trail hast du dir da zugelegt. Den gab es aber nicht beim Aldi. Und dein Style...
Mir fehlen die Worte. Ok, ich nehme das Wort "geil".


----------



## jojo2 (22. August 2014)

upps
danke!


----------



## enduro pro (22. August 2014)

Jojo, für die Bilder im Kopf ist der tb zuständig


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. August 2014)

*ode an die  haare auf meinem  rücken*

haare auf dem rücken,,
der anblick  kann leicht entzücken,,
unter dem trikot wölbt sich die haarige pracht,,
gibt beim aufprall schutz wenn  es mal   kracht...

mist,,schon wieder keine ode...kacke...


----------



## Prezi (23. August 2014)

TB
schickes vid jojo


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2014)

jau danke prezi,,,und der wird nicht eher rasiert bis ich in wuppervalley zum biken war..was du bei der ketta auf dem geburtstag erzählt hast hörte sich an als ob man die haare auf dem rücken dort  gut  brauchen könnte..
pn zur terminabsprache ist unterwegs (ich möchte mich möglichst schnell von den haaren trennen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. August 2014)

danke  tb
dann koennen wirr uns auch gleich in willingen treffen, dann ginge das 


danke prezi
und endlich hast du den korrekten forumsnamen


----------



## schlabberkette (24. August 2014)

guten morgen
hier in zösfeld scheint die sonne
wie isses denn in osna und umgebung?
wenn das wetter hält wollten wir heute gerne mal den piesberg mit big bikes besuchen
noch jemand bock?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2014)

nee jojo,,,lass uns das in wuppertal machen...willingen schaffe ich heute nicht,,,wir waren gestern im teuto,,war echt anstrengend..der diddie keulte schon wieder in alter form den berg hoch und der avid auf dem hinterrad singend nebenher..und das alles bevor es zum biertrinken in die almhütte ging...


dienstag,,mittwoch und donnerstag ist wieder showtime ..

@enduro pro
wann hast du zeit für den wald der orientierungslosen ???

@schlabberkette
mein häuptling steht bei lemme ,,,und der ist in pds,,,,reicht auch ein middle-bike ??
wetter ist heute der hammer...sonne pur,,kein wind,,bikerwetter..


----------



## Ketta (24. August 2014)

@Teuto Biker: middle reicht, wo muss man denn da parken?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2014)

nee halt ,, heute ??? ich dachte morgen,,,ihr seit doch in zösfeld ??


----------



## Ketta (24. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> muss du deine gabel vorübergehend ersetzen?
> hast du auch ne manitou drin?
> ...sollte sich fmf doch lieber ne andere gabel in ihr tyee einbauen lassen?



lt. Schlabber ist Manitou eine gute Wahl für fmf, die Pike aber auch 
Haltbarkeit von manitou hat bis jetzt aber nicht überzeugt, War schon 1x zum service und danach ausgetauscht
Pike nur 1x Service


----------



## Ketta (24. August 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nee halt ,, heute ??? ich dachte morgen,,,ihr seit doch in zösfeld ??



aber wir haben ein Auto und fahren gleich los


----------



## Ketta (24. August 2014)

Wo ist denn Mittwoch showtime?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2014)

jau,,habe keine ahnung wo zösfeld liegt ..
parken könnt ihr direkt am bikepark..nicht zu verfehlen..
mittwoch steht der teuto auf dem spielplan..seid ihr dabei ??? uhrzeit ist noch flexibel,,in letzter zeit aber meistens gegen 16:30 oder 17:00..


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2014)

Mittwoch hab ich Zeit TB... den ganzen Tag...vielleicht auch Dienstag etwas eher für den Wald der gesetzlosen , ähhh orientierungslosen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2014)

Man is das schon spät...heut noch wo was los außer p-berg?


----------



## brcrew (24. August 2014)

Pascal und ich starten gleich in iburg..


----------



## bravebiker (24. August 2014)

Ich wäre am Mittwoch gerne orientierungslos!


----------



## butcherbird (24. August 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Mittwoch hab ich Zeit TB... den ganzen Tag...vielleicht auch Dienstag etwas eher für den Wald der gesetzlosen , ähhh orientierungslosen...


Dienstag kann ich auch.....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. August 2014)

da fahren wir so im Wald...und wer Stalkt uns da nach.......ein Fliegenbein.....so weit weg von zuhause ;-)))


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2014)

ein fb auf freier Wildbahn??? Respekt... den sieht man recht selten...


----------



## Ketta (24. August 2014)

[QUOTE="Teuto Biker, post: 12252040, member: 127545"
mittwoch steht der teuto auf dem spielplan..seid ihr dabei ??? uhrzeit ist noch flexibel,,in letzter zeit aber meistens gegen 16:30 oder 17:00..[/QUOTE]

@Teuto Biker : nö, nicht dabei, Schlabber ist im saarland und ich habe evtl. frei, da ist mir das zu spät

schee wars  am piesberg, haben die Jungs schöne sachen hingebaut 

wie wärst mit glüder am Sa 06.09.? schlabber ist beim rasenrennen, aber ich hätte Zeit...


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2014)

Ketta, ab wann willst du denn am Mittwoch???


----------



## Ketta (24. August 2014)

ca. 12-13h, kommt drauf an, ob ich frei hab, das weiß ich morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2014)

sag mal bescheid...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. August 2014)

jau,,..da fahren wir doch  am besten an beiden tagen...der butcher hat gestern wieder eine kerbe in seinen rahmen gemacht,,,jetzt steht erstmal nur noch der startblock auf seinem wunschzettel,,,,dass wäre was für dienstag...
@Ketta 
wir waren gerade im fabula,,,die warten dort auf dich...


----------



## schlabberkette (24. August 2014)

heute mal piesberg angetestet
is ja echt nett dort
wir hatten jedenfalls spässken.....


----------



## rigger (24. August 2014)

Cool muss ich auch mal hin, hatte heute leider keine zeit, musste auf Messe.... 

Aber heute abend konnte ich meine Urlaubsvideos wiederherstellen, also video kommt auch von mir!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (26. August 2014)

pds 2014
hier meine gesammelten eindrücke vom männertag
kehr wat war dat scheee


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. August 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> pds 2014
> hier meine gesammelten eindrücke vom männertag



finde ich total toll das der fb trotzdem mit durfte...seit pds hat er zwar noch kein wort gesprochen aber er  malt ganz tolle bilder von diesem tag..danke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. August 2014)

wann und wo geht morgen die orientierungsfahrt im teuto los???


----------



## bravebiker (26. August 2014)

Morgen BRO-PILZ-00016:1500


----------



## imfluss (26. August 2014)

Pack morgen auch mal wieder den Rucksack und schmier die Kette um ne amtliche Runde Teuto zu rocken.
Start im Bocketal 16.15 passt.


----------



## enduro pro (26. August 2014)

b-tal ist super  zeit auch gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. August 2014)

ihr glücklichen,,,ich bin raus,,,,termine in der tanzschule,,bis spät abends,,,kacke,,,kann wahrscheinlich erst am samstag wieder biken....aber dann...dann stehen 2 wochen urlaub auf dem plan...winterberg und wuppertal sind schon gebucht...noch jemand bock auf harzen ??????? bitte pn....


----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2014)

guten tag

in mein jimbo musste ich mir ne neue kettenstrebe einbauen,
die alte hatte ich leider demoliert

die neue kettenstrebe ist etwas anders geformt, weswegen ich
meine truvativkettenführung nicht mehr ohne weiteres verwenden kann
(da war ohnehin schon ein stück rausgebissen, damit die passt)

die gelegenheit wollte ich nutzen, mal ne andere kettenführung auszuprobieren
die hier hab ich bestellt http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Kettenfuehrungen/Kettenfuehrung-schwarz.html
aber hat lieferzeit. die zeit wollt´ ich jetzt mal nutzen, euch (der sufu trau ich nicht) zu fragen:

habt ihr erfahrungen mit dieser art kettenführung im dauerbetrieb?
ca. 20 gramm gegen meine 350 gr truvativ halt ich für ein echtes argument,
aber tuts die auch, wenn es rumpelig wird?


zur belohnung gibts ein video








ach weil ihr es seit
noch eins (enduro is super)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. August 2014)

Moin Jojo,

hatte ich mal dran und Saskia an dem Kona auch. funktioniert unauffällig problemlos. Alles bestens!

Das Röhrchen verschleisst nur leider und ist recht teuer. Aber ansonsten super!

Gruss
Karsten


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. August 2014)

sorry jojo,,,,,da habe ich überhaupt keine ahnung von,,,die belohnung habe ich mir aber trotzdem genommen..
endlich mal ein fußballspiel das interessant ist...die strecken vom enduro race zu schade um sie so schnell zu fahren..


----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2014)

danke euch beiden für die schnelle antwort
der thread lebt

also karsten, dann heißt das, dass ich aus meinem 14,4 kg leichten jimbo*
ein richtig leichte kiste machen kann - dann probier ich das aus! danke.


jo! shaolin fußball - weltbestfußball!

* ohne bereifung


----------



## diddie40 (27. August 2014)

ich hatte die auch mal dran, tut, was sie soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2014)

danke

und nun noch eine wichtige frage
was hat es mit dem aktuellem benutzerbild vom tb auf sich
dieser blaue elefant da


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. August 2014)

oha, wird ja riiichtig leicht dann 

Der blaube Elefant würde mich auch interessieren. Man könnte es einscannen..., ich habe aber Angst vor dem was ich sehen könnte...


----------



## xen54 (27. August 2014)

Tag zusammen,
nach langer Schweige- und Lesezeit melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort (vermutlich kennt ihr mich quasi gar nicht von meinen 10 Posts ).

Bin am überlegen, irgendwas an meinem Rad neu zu machen. Vorne vielleicht auf 1x umzusteigen oder sowas. Hab am Straßen/Rennrad schon reichlich Erfahrung mit Singlespeed, daher
Da ihr ja auch mal die Berge hochstrampelt, wollte ich mal fragen, ob hier jemand mit 1x klarkommt oder ob das doch eher den Downhillern vorbehalten bleibt.

Ich fahr halt hauptsächlich in örtlichen Wäldern oder im Teuto. In meinem Urlaub bin ich zum Testen vorne nur auf dem zweiten Kettenblatt gefahren und kam damit relativ gut klar. Ich konnte es leider nur noch nicht im Teuto testen.
Habt ihr dafür ein größeres Ritzel oder kommt man da mit einer Standardkassette aus?

Im Moment siehts bei mir so aus:
Vorne 42/32/24
Hinten 11-36 (10-fach)


Würde mich mal über kurze Erfahrungsberichte freuen


----------



## Dämon__ (27. August 2014)

Moin ihr Teutonen, der Saarländer verlässt nach 2 1/2 Jahren den Teuto. 
Schön war es die ganzen Bekloppten und die schönen Trails kennen zu lehren.
Wer sich mal in das schönste Bundesland verirrt kann sich bei mir für eine schöne Runde mal melden.
Bin dann mal weg...

Christian


----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2014)

hab dich glaub ich ich nicht im wald kennengelernt,
aber du die bekloppten dort.
kann ich gut verstehen, dass du gehst,
allerdings: ist das eine lösung?
wie dem auch sei: sammel kraft, kehre den rücken und irgendwann zurück
um denen die stirn zu bieten usw. usw.
cu




so! feierabend
bin ja mal gespannt wie sich mein 12 kg rad im wald anfühlt
bis dann


----------



## Ketta (27. August 2014)

kehr wat war dat schee heute im Teuto 
und wieder soviele unbekannte Wege gefahren


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (27. August 2014)

Also ich wollte noch sagen:

Schönes Video Schlabberwurst!! "Atemlos" die tollen Trails hinabgedüst  Sehr schön auch die anderen alle gefilmt! Habt ihr alle ganz wunderbar gemacht bei der Matsche  Ich glaube, zuletzt war es im Deister so matschig, oder? 

Wer hat denn da was von Urlaub und Winterberg und Wuppertal geschrieben? Wann geht es denn nach Wuppertal? Und mit wem? Und darf ich mit?

Mir ist langweilig, ich war jetzt 3 Tage krank und gerade heute bei dem Wetter dreht man da ja durch


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (27. August 2014)

Ach was ich auch noch sagen wollte:

Schön gehüpft die Ketta 
Sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## Ketta (27. August 2014)

[QUOTE="Jana_Tuerlich, post: 12264027, member: 203276"

Schön gehüpft die Ketta 
Sieht nach Spaß aus [/QUOTE]


Danke, das war auch spaßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (27. August 2014)

@Jana_Tuerlich: jau, im Deister sahen eure Bikes ähnlich verschlammt aus 

Ich will auch nach W-Valley, Jana nimmst du mich mit?

GUTE BESSERUNG!!!!


----------



## Totoxl (27. August 2014)

xen54 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> nach langer Schweige- und Lesezeit melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort (vermutlich kennt ihr mich quasi gar nicht von meinen 10 Posts ).
> 
> Bin am überlegen, irgendwas an meinem Rad neu zu machen. Vorne vielleicht auf 1x umzusteigen oder sowas. Hab am Straßen/Rennrad schon reichlich Erfahrung mit Singlespeed, daher
> ...


Um es kurz zu machen, ja das geht.
Etwas länger. Es hängt natürlich vom den Bumms in deinem Beinen ab. Der berühmt und berüchtigte Teuto Biker fährt schon lange alles im Teuto mit 1x 11-36 hoch. Meiner einer braucht dafür eine leichtere Übersetzung, ich fahre 11-42. Wie man aus seinem 10 Fach Antrieb eine XX1 Alternative basteln kann wird einem hier erklärt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/page-359#post-12262617


----------



## enduro pro (27. August 2014)

Tb, wann is wuppervalley angesagt??? Wir wollen auch


----------



## diddie40 (27. August 2014)

genau tb, poste doch mal wann du wo hin willst. Vielleicht kann ich bei der ein oder anderen Aktion dabei sein


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. August 2014)

Ja wenn Du das nicht weißt Jojo mit deiner Ausbildung wer dann sonst!!! Ja was könnte das sein dann las uns mal mit der Reise in Tb´s Kopf beginnen was sehen wir da unendliche Weiten eine endsä


Dämon__ schrieb:


> Moin ihr Teutonen, der Saarländer verlässt nach 2 1/2 Jahren den Teuto.
> Schön war es die ganzen Bekloppten und die schönen Trails kennen zu lehren.
> Wer sich mal in das schönste Bundesland verirrt kann sich bei mir für eine schöne Runde mal melden.
> Bin dann mal weg...
> ...


 Meist geben wir ja extra Gas wenn wir Richtung Urlaub fahren und dann durch dieses komische Bundesland kommen, wo etwas fremdartige Leute wohnen( und dann arbeitet der Schlabber öfter mal da) ich weiß ja nicht, ich weiß ja nicht!!! Muß mich mal bei meinen Kollegen aus diesen Land erkundigen ob man da so hinfahren kann, ohne Sprachkurs!!! Ach da wird sich sicher was ergeben, abenteuerlich sind wir ja und mit denn Franzmänner kommen wir ja auch gut klar, wann fahren wir in das gottlose Land!!!


----------



## jojo2 (27. August 2014)

tb
bestell ein paar mehr trikots und höschen
es wollen noch welche mit


tb is gerade auf einkaufstour
gebt mal eben eure größen durch
über whats app am besten 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1691479


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Moin ihr Teutonen, der Saarländer verlässt nach 2 1/2 Jahren den Teuto.
> Schön war es die ganzen Bekloppten und die schönen Trails kennen zu lehren.
> Wer sich mal in das schönste Bundesland verirrt kann sich bei mir für eine schöne Runde mal melden.
> Bin dann mal weg...



oh leck
der saarländer kehrt heim und ich bin schon da
wenn ich hier nicht hin und wieder arbeiten müsste fänd ich das saarländle sogar recht schön
radfahren und essen kann man hier jedenfalls sehr gut und macht richtig luschd
es geht doch nix über einen guten schwenker
einen sprachkurs brauchste hier nicht fb, ihr werdet euch schon verstehen
ansonsten hier nochmal das grundwissen über den saarländer, kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2014)

xen54 schrieb:


> T
> Würde mich mal über kurze Erfahrungsberichte freuen



an meinen relativ schweren freerider hatte ich lange zeit vorne 33 und hinten 11/34...das war für mich okay und ich bin eigentlich alles hochgekommen!
irgendwann war das 33er durchgerockt und ich hab ein 34er montiert mit 11/34 hinten......das ist ehrlich gesagt zu heftig!!
an meinem leichten enduro fahre ich die xo1-kombi von sram, vorne 32er hinten 10/42....damit geht absolut alles!!


----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb
> bestell ein paar mehr trikots und höschen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1691479



mach das foto wech
mir wird ganz anders


----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2014)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Schönes Video Schlabberwurst!! "Atemlos" die tollen Trails hinabgedüst  Sehr schön auch die anderen alle gefilmt! Habt ihr alle ganz wunderbar gemacht bei der Matsche  Ich glaube, zuletzt war es im Deister so matschig, oder?


jau danke.....deister war damals ähnlich matschig!!


----------



## diddie40 (27. August 2014)

Ja, so langsam wird's echt voll am Lenker, 2 Bremsen, 2 Schalthebel, Hebel für die Sattelstütze, Hebel für die Federelemente.
Aber das wird alles bald der Vergangenheit angehören. Eine kleine Kamera, die den Boden scannt und blitzschnell über einen chip und kleinen Stellmoteren die Federelemente und den passenden Reifendruck steuert, dann die elektronische Variomatik, mit Keilriemenantrieb. in dem Maße wie das vordere "Kettenblatt" kleiner wird, wird das hintere größer, so bleibt die Länge des Riemens immer gleich. Man muss nur vorher über seine Smartwatch sein bike programmieren, berg hoch mit 80 Umdrehungen, flach mit 100U/min Kurbelumdrehungen .... fehlt noch die automatische Klingel oder Stimme: "aus dem Weg du Arschhhhhhhhh", läuft natürlich auch über die Lenkerkamera


----------



## diddie40 (27. August 2014)

Will damit sagen, wer schalten kann, hat mit 2-fach vorne keine Probleme


----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Will damit sagen, wer schalten kann, hat mit 2-fach vorne keine Probleme


wer gute beine hat und ne aufgeräumte lenkerzentrale möchte fährt einfach


----------



## diddie40 (27. August 2014)

ich mache mir auch keine Gedanken darüber und fahre einfach mit 2-fach


----------



## schlabberkette (27. August 2014)

oder man fährt wie remy und braucht nur noch einen pilotenschein


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. August 2014)

so ,,zurück von der shoppingtour,,ist spät geworden,,,der fb wollte nicht aus dem bälleparadies....
am 09.09 geht es in das tal der wupper woll....in der gleichen woche auch nach wibe und zum harzen...
an welchen tagen genau ist mir egal,,sucht euch was aus,,,,denn ich habe uuuuuuuurlaub,,hatte ich das schon erwähnt ???
nun trau sich doch mal einer mit seinem eierfon den barcode zu scannen..ist nichts schlimmes*...

*achtung
nicht für personen unter 29 jahren,schwangere und cc-fahrer

@xen54
ich fahre 36/36,,wenn du es nicht eilig hast kommst du im teuto klar,,,und das so herrlich unkompliziert..werde demnächst mal 32/36 testen,,seniorenblatt eben..

@xen54 + @jojo2
der avid hat sich da was feines an sein bike gebaut,,dass kettenblatt direkt an die kurbel montiert,,sieht geil aus,,und kein verschleiß an der kefü weil es keine kefü gibt,,also braucht man auch keine kaufen..und nix kefü wiegt auch nix...komm @avid49  ..erzähl doch mal bitte was du da genau hast..

@Dämon__
glückauf und alles gute im ruhestand ..
du hast bewiesen das es auch im saarland gute biker gibt...und du bist der erste biker überhaupt nach dem im teuto ein trail benannt wurde..quasi der teutonische ritterschlag...das ist was mit dem mann in der bikerszene auf den sack hauen kann...
wir sehen uns....ganz sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (28. August 2014)

Super, einfach geil. (der Pilot)

Ich bin auch ein Jahr lang vorne einfach gefahren (32 u. h. 11-36) Im Teuto kein Problem. In den Alpen mit 1500hm am Stück wären ein paar leichtere Gänge angenehmer gewesen. Hab dann wieder auf 2-fach umgebaut und bin zufrieden damit


----------



## diddie40 (28. August 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> so ,,zurück von der shoppingtour,,ist spät geworden,,,der fb wollte nicht aus dem bälleparadies....
> am 09.09 geht es in das tal der wupper woll....in der gleichen woche auch nach wibe und zum harzen...
> an welchen tagen genau ist mir egal,,sucht euch was aus,,,,denn ich habe uuuuuuuurlaub,,hatte ich das schon erwähnt ???



Ich habe am 11./12./13./14.9 Zeit, muss nur am 12. Abends auf Party


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. August 2014)

vorschlag ::: 11.+12. nach winterberg....zwei tage biken ,,,plus eine übernachtung mit frühstück und getränken ihrer wahl...


----------



## diddie40 (28. August 2014)

das klingt gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. August 2014)

und wird mit sicherheit noch besser wie es klingt....uuuaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## jojo2 (28. August 2014)

alles ne frage der technik
fahrt ihr hinten noch mit schaltwerk??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trans-savoie-etappe-2-kein-schaltwerk-kein-problem.721681/


----------



## jojo2 (28. August 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> oder man fährt wie remy und braucht nur noch einen pilotenschein



jo! klasse!
nach 15 metern im manual landen, oder im flat - egal
aber ich hab gehört, nach drei tagen whistler fliegt man so


----------



## schlabberkette (28. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> jo! klasse!
> nach 15 metern im manual landen, oder im flat - egal
> aber ich hab gehört, nach drei tagen whistler fliegt man so


stimmt, 
jana und schulte machen das jetzt auch immer so!!


----------



## jojo2 (28. August 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> stimmt,
> jana und schulte




naja an jana und schulte hab ich dabei nicht gedacht
das sind ausnahmeathleten
aber stell dir mal vor die ketten würden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. August 2014)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> A
> 
> Wann geht es denn nach Wuppertal? Und mit wem? Und darf ich mit?



reisebeschreibung für unsere reise nach wuppertal am 09.09.2014

_*lernen sie sie kennen,die steigerung von phänomemal,,sie heißt wuppertal*_

sie verlassen in der mittagszeit ihren heimatort ibbtown und nach etwa 2 stündiger fahrt  über die berühmte a1 haben sie das wunderschöne wuppertal erreicht.
hier werden sie vom tourguide mr.prezi mit einem kleinen snack empfangen und ihre bikes werden von ihm für den heutigen tag vorbereitet.gestärkt geht es jetzt auf den schönsten trails die die region zu bieten hat immer nur bergab.wie unser tourguide das macht bleibt sein geheimnis und ist uns egal..
auf unserer exkursion fahren wir immer wieder entzückende lokale an in denen wir kleine lokale speisen und getränke zu uns nehmen..
am ende dieses tages heißt es dann abschied nehmen , aber nicht bevor  mr. prezi uns in die beste dönerbude der stadt eingeladen hat.
nun geht es müde und erschöpft,, aber glücklick ,,zurück nach teutonia...

buchen sie jetzt ..

reiseteilnehmer :
jojo2
tb

stand am 28.08.2014 um 10:54 mez


----------



## enduro pro (28. August 2014)

Sehr geehrter Herr tb, 
Hiermit möchte ich mich verbindlich zur Gruppenreise ' Wuppertal' anmelden. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß aus dem schönen b-beck


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. August 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> naja an jana und schulte hab ich dabei nicht gedacht
> das sind ausnahmeathleten
> aber stell dir mal vor die ketten würden...



Ja..., Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Irgendwie ist das Talent Gen an mir vorrüber geflogen wie der Typ da über die Sachen segelt..., unfassbar!


----------



## jojo2 (28. August 2014)

für mich sind und bleiben alle whistlerfahrer meine helden!

apropos
ich muss jetzt schluß machen
geh ins kino guardians of the galaxy!!!!
schönen abend uns allen!

bytheway
tb
wie war das mit den decken?
sollten wir für den shuttleservice decken gegen den zerrieb mitbringen
oder hat prezi welche für unsere 11,3 kg superenduros da?
ich habs vergessen


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. August 2014)

sehr geehrter herr enduro,,,
hiermit bestätigen wir ihre buchung und gratulieren ihnen zu ihrer entscheidung...

nee jojo,,keine decken,,dann sieht man unsere geilen bikes doch nicht,,,ich vermute mal das der prezi einen pick up am start hat...so wie in den tollen videos mit den coolen jungs....einfach die bikes über die ladeklappe hängen und fertig...wir sitzen dann lässig daneben und trinken red bull..


----------



## enduro pro (28. August 2014)

welche drogen nimmt der remy...wo gibt es die???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (29. August 2014)

Jo der ist schon krass drauf der Typ!!


----------



## xen54 (29. August 2014)

Man man man, erst war hier tagelang nicht viel los und jetzt gleich so viel auf einmal.

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Hab mir mal eure Übersetzungen aufgeschrieben und rechne ein bisschen rum 
Und danke Toto für den Link!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. August 2014)

jau xen,,,so ist das hier....wie die johanniter auf der kirmes..man sieht und hört sie nicht aber sobald mann stoned hinter dem festzelt umfällt sind sie da....viel spass beim rechnen..

jemand in der nächsten woche bock auf winterberg ?? wetter soll der hammer werden..bitte pn


----------



## enduro pro (30. August 2014)

Johanniter das ist doch diese griechische sekte mit dem kreuz auf der brust....nenenenene


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. August 2014)

griechische sekte ?? die mag ich  auch nicht,,,viel zu süß..
nein ,, ich meine die mit dem roten wohnmobil ..

heute 14°° bocketal


----------



## xen54 (30. August 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau xen,,,so ist das hier....wie die johanniter auf der kirmes..man sieht und hört sie nicht aber sobald mann stoned hinter dem festzelt umfällt sind sie da....viel spass beim rechnen..


Kirmes ist ein gutes Stichwort. In Emsdetten ist es dieses Wochenende wieder so weit. Ich denke zum schlemmen kann man da mal rüberlaufen


----------



## imfluss (30. August 2014)

Wir fahren heute auch zum Schlemmen. Auf dem Menü stehen feinste Alpi-Alpentrails, ein Hauch Finale Ligure und zum Abgang Vinschgauer Enduroflow. Mamma Leone wird gut für uns sorgen - man sieht sich in 2 Wochen


----------



## rigger (30. August 2014)

Frechheit!! 

Mit wem fährst du?


----------



## jojo2 (30. August 2014)

viel spass im fluss

auf dass du schon bald so fahren kannst


----------



## jojo2 (30. August 2014)

... oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (30. August 2014)

Michel und Timo kommen mit. Für die erste Woche haben wir noch nen Platz im Hotel frei in Sauze D'Oulx. Eindrücke von der Ecke dort gibts hier, die Musik ist allerdings grausam : 



 Also wenn jemand spontan Lust hat dem Regen hier zu entfliehen dann meldet Euch.

Später gehts dann nach http://www.cascinadelgroppo.com/en/finale-enduro-tour - allerdings machen wir nur einen Tag mit und shuttlen den nächsten dann oldschool den Rollercoaster, Extasy, Nato Base und soweiter. Dann wartet mein Auto ja noch auf Abholung am Gardasee, wo wir nen Tag fahren und danach gehts über Terlago (sehr geile Trails) hoch ins Vinschgau. Dort werden wir dann Schlabbers Geheimtipps erkunden und die Strecken vom Enduro-Rennen in Nauders nachfahren. Falls die Beine nach der Zeit noch Saft haben


----------



## rigger (30. August 2014)

Cascina del Groppo kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen!!


----------



## jojo2 (30. August 2014)

imfluss schrieb:


> Michel und Timo kommen mit. Für die erste Woche haben wir noch nen Platz im Hotel frei in Sauze D'Oulx. Eindrücke von der Ecke dort gibts hier, die Musik ist allerdings grausam :  Also wenn jemand spontan Lust hat dem Regen hier zu entfliehen dann meldet Euch.
> 
> Später gehts dann nach http://www.cascinadelgroppo.com/en/finale-enduro-tour - allerdings machen wir nur einen Tag mit und shuttlen den nächsten dann oldschool den Rollercoaster, Extasy, Nato Base und soweiter. Dann wartet mein Auto ja noch auf Abholung am Gardasee, wo wir nen Tag fahren und danach gehts über Terlago (sehr geile Trails) hoch ins Vinschgau. Dort werden wir dann Schlabbers Geheimtipps erkunden und die Strecken vom Enduro-Rennen in Nauders nachfahren. Falls die Beine nach der Zeit noch Saft haben





das klingt alles klasse
viel spass


----------



## jojo2 (31. August 2014)

für den butcher
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1692875?in=user


----------



## jojo2 (31. August 2014)

aber das hier sei schwieriger
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1693775?in=user


----------



## enduro pro (31. August 2014)

sowas gibt es im teuto ?????


----------



## butcherbird (31. August 2014)

Ich würde da ja runterfahren aber mein bike verweigert immer......


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. August 2014)

@imfluss 
nicht wundern wenn euch plötzlich der chrisxrossi überholt....der ist auch in fiiiinale oho...


----------



## schlabberkette (31. August 2014)

so sieht es aus wenn unsere besseren hälften alleine auf tour sind
hier ein paar eindrücke aus pds!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailgurke (31. August 2014)

Haha spitze 

Ist das die Musik von "der weiße Hai"?


----------



## diddie40 (31. August 2014)

das sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## enduro pro (31. August 2014)

sieht gut aus....


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. August 2014)

fein fein,,,da müssen wir nächstes jahr auch mal wieder hin....
morgen bin ich bei stadler in bremen,,,wenn noch einer was braucht bitte kurz melden..


----------



## schlabberkette (31. August 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> morgen bin ich bei stadler in bremen,,,wenn noch einer was braucht bitte kurz melden..



ich weiß was du dir da kaufen willst...


----------



## Papa-Joe (31. August 2014)

Na ihr lieben kleinen! Mein fester Plan war ja, diese Woche endlich mal wieder eine Runde mit euch verrückten Mongos zu drehen... leider ist die Saison für mich wohl erst mal gelaufen, hab mich am Montag gemault und mir nen Finger gebrochen, leider gleich mit Verschiebung und Sehnenabriss. Wurde am Donnerstag operiert und falle mal noch für locker vier Wochen aus, eher länger, weil Schrauben und Drähte auch wieder entfernt werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (31. August 2014)

den habe ich schon....schlabber...sieht in natura noch beknackter aus...egal...

@Papa-Joe 
wie stehen die aktien für hamburg????


----------



## Papa-Joe (31. August 2014)

Weiss noch nicht, ich muss die Tage hier noch mal zum Doc und klär das mal ab. Tendenz ist aber eher schlecht.


----------



## schlabberkette (31. August 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> leider ist die Saison für mich wohl erst mal gelaufen, hab mich am Montag gemault und mir nen Finger gebrochen, leider gleich mit Verschiebung und Sehnenabriss. Wurde am Donnerstag operiert und falle mal noch für locker vier Wochen aus, eher länger, weil Schrauben und Drähte auch wieder entfernt werden müssen.


oh man papa....grande schitte!!
die handschuhe hätten dich zwar nicht besser geschützt
aber wir hätten live dabei sein können...


----------



## diddie40 (31. August 2014)

@Papa-Joe das ist ja mal echt blöd gelaufen, alles gute


----------



## brcrew (31. August 2014)

Auuu.. Dann mal gute besserung!


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. August 2014)

jau papa,,,,seh zu das du wieder fit wirst.....


----------



## Papa-Joe (31. August 2014)

Ich geb mein bestes TB... einarmige Liegestütze, einarmige Klimmzüge, einarmig Katzen aus brennenden Häusern retten... komplett gesund kann so nen Lauf ja jeder mitmachen!


----------



## rigger (31. August 2014)

Mann Mann Lars alles Gute für deine Genesung!!


----------



## jojo2 (31. August 2014)

...einarmiger bandit

gute besserung



gesendet mit papatalk von meinem linken handschuh


----------



## jojo2 (31. August 2014)

... einarmiger bandit

gute besserung!


gesendet mit papatalk 
von meinem linken schuh


hier für dich papjoe, damit dir die zeit nicht so lang wird
ein idol meiner kindheit
der konnte sogar ohne verstand alles mögliche machen
aber eingegipster finger is echt kagge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (31. August 2014)

wie sachte toto noch:
ich könnte auch dreifach
ich sollte meinen schuh mal überarbeiten lassen
der lässt nach


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. August 2014)

@Papa-Joe Gute Besserung!

Schlabberwurst, der Remy Martin hat nicht nur nen Pilotenschein, sondern ist auch voll Enduro...

<iframe width='500' height='281' src='http://www.pinkbike.com/v/embed/373442/?colors=c80000' allowfullscreen frameborder='0'></iframe>



schlabberkette schrieb:


> oder man fährt wie remy und braucht nur noch einen pilotenschein


----------



## Totoxl (1. September 2014)

Mensch Papa, halt die Ohren Steif, passend zur Nightride Saison bist du wieder fit


----------



## Prezi (1. September 2014)

Schnelle Genesung Papa!
Tolles vid Schlabber hast da für die Mädels zusammen gewürfelt
Die Kuh ist die beste


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Mensch Papa, halt die Ohren Steif, passend zur Nightride Saison bist du wieder fit



die fängt donnerstag schon an toto...erst geht es im hellen zum spielen in den wald...ein neuer kollege von mir ist dabei,,,,der fährt schon seit ewigen jahren motocross und supermoto rennen....er sagt das bei ihm vergessen wurde  das angst gen zu installieren...uuuaaahhhh...schaun wir mal..wird bestimmt lustig...
danach nightride,,so gegen 20:30...treffpunkt per pn....


----------



## Prezi (1. September 2014)

Auf ein nightride hätte ich auch mal wieder richtig Lust..


----------



## ricobra50 (1. September 2014)

Lars alles Gute !!


----------



## enduro pro (1. September 2014)

Tb, bitte ne Nightride pn


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2014)

jau,,,dass wird klasse,,,,wetter soll vom feinsten werden,,,anschließend noch grillen ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (1. September 2014)

hey papajoe
wir ketten wünschen dir natürlich auch eine schnelle genesung 

jetzt noch ne info für die racer
diejenigen von euch, die beim es1 in bouillon den belgerianern den scalp über die ohren ziehen wollten....
der termin fällt leider aus.....
das wild muss sich ausruhen damit die jäger später dort mehr zum abschießen haben!!

hier die erklärung von es1:
_Guys, we have bad news concerning the ES1 of Bouillon : Despite that the DNF is ok and that the Hunting only starts in october, the city of Bouillon does not accept the organisation for the Enduro. It is a matter of « peacefull period » for the wild life before the hunting season.... The city of Bouillon is ready to welcome us in 2015. We’re planning that race for the opening of the 2015 ES1 Season. As of today, we don’t have other venue to replace the race of Bouillon at the same date. We’ll keep you posted if we find a solution to offer you a 3rd race later this year._


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2014)

die kranken cowboys haben anscheinend nicht nur in germany die sache im griff...respekt...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. September 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hey papajoe
> wir ketten wünschen dir natürlich auch eine schnelle genesung
> 
> jetzt noch ne info für die racer
> ...


grandios..., man man man..., wieder ein Grund mehr nächstes Jahr..., du weisst schon..., dann bleiben wir einfach da

Wie sehr mich das hier mittlerweile alles ankotzt!


----------



## enduro pro (1. September 2014)

die spinnen echt die jäger...einfach unglaublich...


----------



## schlabberkette (1. September 2014)

ich bin bedeistert


----------



## schlabberkette (1. September 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> grandios..., man man man..., wieder ein Grund mehr nächstes Jahr..., du weisst schon..., dann bleiben wir einfach da
> Wie sehr mich das hier mittlerweile alles ankotzt!



wir könnten alternativ zur bouillon doch einfach hier hin fahren
beste strecken dort 

http://www.enduroseries.eu/de/Rennen/Treuchtlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (1. September 2014)

Mittwoch Biketag!!! Einer Bock und Zeit auf Winterberg am Mittwoch!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. September 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wir könnten alternativ zur bouillon doch einfach hier hin fahren
> beste strecken dort
> 
> http://www.enduroseries.eu/de/Rennen/Treuchtlingen


Sollten wir tatsächlich nochmal drüber sprechen!


----------



## Ketta (1. September 2014)

Samstag Bergische Trails, wer traut sich?


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jemand in der nächsten woche bock auf winterberg ?? wetter soll der hammer werden..bitte pn



der post ist von letzter woche freitag fb...oder musst einfach mal an dein telefon gehen..wir fahren mittwoch um 9°° los...



Ketta schrieb:


> Samstag Bergische Trails, wer traut sich?


schade ketta,,,,am we. ist kirmes in ibbtown...


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (1. September 2014)

ich möchte mein Kona MInxy verkaufen. wer noch jemanden kennt, der/die für Frau/Freundin/Mutter/Tochter was kleines schwarzes sucht, here it is: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/442286-kona-fur-frauen-kona-minxy


----------



## Der Cherusker (1. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der post ist von letzter woche freitag fb...oder musst einfach mal an dein telefon gehen..wir fahren mittwoch um 9°° los...
> 
> Wer fährt den alle mit???


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. September 2014)

Wer fährt den alle mit???


----------



## rigger (1. September 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich bin bedeistert


jasper ist der beste!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. September 2014)

@krefelder
erzähl,,,,was sagt dr. hollywood ,, bekommst du den job als stuntman in expandebles 4 ?????
evtl. gibt es ja auch eine fortsetzung von "" wenn der postmann zweimal klingelt """..oder hast du erstmal drehverbot ???

for you :::


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. September 2014)

TB, witziges Profilbild, das sollten wir vielleicht hiermit mal begießen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. September 2014)

bin dabei !!! begießen ist immer gut,,,am 25. ,,, oder gleich in wibe....in meinem homoskop steht das es heute ein geiler tag wird...
denn,,,,,,,,,,,heute will mein süßer mit mir radeln gehn,,,dass wird so wunderschön,,,ihn auf seinem neuen bike zu sehn...uuuaaahhhh...heiße grüsse aus dem warmen norden...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. September 2014)

uuuuuuuhhhhh!
Heisse Küsse zurück!

Dein Süßer hat schon wieder was neues? Huuuuiiiih!

Warme Grüße zurück in den hohen Norden!


----------



## jojo2 (3. September 2014)

siegfried und roy wieder unterwegs
lasst den tiger aus dem tank!

mensch winterberg - super!
winterberg erinnert mich entfernt an järvsö
der park in järvsö hat 3800 höhendcm und ist von whistlershapern gebastelt worden
also wenn ihr nach winterberg fahrt, denkt an järvsö
ich hab in järvsö leider keine aufnamen gemacht,
meine kamera lag im auto und war nicht im rucksack, den ich auf meinem rücken rumschleppte

winterberg...
macht das beste draus


----------



## enduro pro (3. September 2014)

On the Way to Winterberg


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. September 2014)

Darauf ein dickes high four! Genießt den Tag und kommt alle heile wieder. Aber lasst die Kameras nicht im Rucksack.


----------



## der krefelder (3. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @krefelder
> erzähl,,,,was sagt dr. hollywood ,, bekommst du den job als stuntman in expandebles 4 ?????
> evtl. gibt es ja auch eine fortsetzung von "" wenn der postmann zweimal klingelt """..oder hast du erstmal drehverbot ???
> 
> for you :::


auch wenn die rechte hand gebrochen ist........
habe ich eine rolle in top gun 2014 bekommen....
denn keiner fliegt so elegant, über den lenker wie ich...

habe mir einen hund angeschafft
damit kein postbote mehr mein grundstück betritt..


----------



## jojo2 (3. September 2014)

der krefelder schrieb:


> auch wenn die rechte hand gebrochen ist........



mit sowas macht man keine scherze
hand gebrochen. stell dir mal vor, jemand hätte sich die hand gebrochen
3 wochen kein radfahren würde das bedeuten

aber immerhin würde derjenige noch alle five hochkriegen
also irgendwie doch besser als finger gebrochen und die sehnen gedingenst

also wenn sich jemand die hand gebrochen hätte,
würde ich dem ne gute besserung! wünschen


----------



## xen54 (3. September 2014)

Nabend, ich schon wieder...
Da meine Freundin vor ein paar Monaten auch angefangen ist zu Mountainbike, habe ich mir überlegt, ihr zum Geburtstag eine schöne 3-Tage-Tour mit zu schenken.
Ich hätte da schon Lust irgendwo Richtung Berge zu fahren, die Strecken sollten aber nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein. Zur Not kann sie auch mal schieben, aber hauptsächlich würden wir ja zum Fahren hinfahren 

Habt ihr da einsteigerfreundliche Tips? Kann auch ruhig bis nach Italien gehen, die paar Stunden mehr im Auto sind dann auch egal!
Bikepark muss nicht sein, da wir auch gerne was von der Natur sehen wollen und ruhig ein paar Touren fahren.

Gardasee soll glaube ich sehr schön sein, aber auch technisch schon sehr anspruchsvoll, kann das sein?


----------



## enduro pro (3. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (3. September 2014)

Die Helden von Winterberg ... Schön wars


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. September 2014)

jau,,,,feinet dingen ,,dass neue  winterberg....sollten wir öfter mal hinfahren..auch wenn einigen bikern die strecken zu pussy sind,,ich finde sie klasse...schön flowig wenn man nicht alles riskiert,,,brutal schnell für den der sich traut...echt gelungen das projekt,,,zumindest meiner meinung nach...jeder kann erfolgserlebnisse mit nach hause nehmen .. von den paar bikern die dort waren fuhren auffällig wenige ein dh-bike..ein park für jedermann...schön....

..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,,,feinet dingen ,,dass neue  winterberg....sollten wir öfter mal hinfahren..auch wenn einigen bikern die strecken zu pussy sind,,ich finde sie klasse...schön flowig wenn man nicht alles riskiert,,,brutal schnell für den der sich traut...echt gelungen das projekt,,,zumindest meiner meinung nach...jeder kann erfolgserlebnisse mit nach hause nehmen .. von den paar bikern die dort waren fuhren auffällig wenige ein dh-bike..ein park für jedermann...schön....
> 
> ..


Saugut Männers! Und Saskia hat Samstag mit dem Betreiber gesprochen, der an der Kasse saß. Der sagte, dass es noch weiter ausgebaut wird in diesem Stile. Keine neue schwere DH in Planung, dafür ein Flowtrail und Kinder/Familienfreundliche Streckenerweiterungen. Kann man jetzt von halten was man möchte, so jedenfalls die Pläne. Um die "Kappe" herum soll ausserdem ein Trailnetz angelegt werden. Das würde mich mehr interessieren, wenns gut gemacht ist.

Also: Der Park soll in Zukunft die breite Masse (damit beziehe ich mich auf keine Person!!! ) noh mehr ansprechen und der Singletrail wird das anspruchsvollste Strecke im Park sein.

Gute Nacht


----------



## butcherbird (3. September 2014)

Ja,ja der Singletrail, nich war enduro....


----------



## diddie40 (3. September 2014)

xen54 schrieb:


> Nabend, ich schon wieder...
> Da meine Freundin vor ein paar Monaten auch angefangen ist zu Mountainbike, habe ich mir überlegt, ihr zum Geburtstag eine schöne 3-Tage-Tour mit zu schenken.
> Ich hätte da schon Lust irgendwo Richtung Berge zu fahren, die Strecken sollten aber nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein. Zur Not kann sie auch mal schieben, aber hauptsächlich würden wir ja zum Fahren hinfahren
> 
> ...



Also Gardasee ist sicherlich schön, aber entspannte Touren sind glaube ich im Vinschgau besser möglich:
http://www.mountainbiker.it/


----------



## diddie40 (3. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,,,feinet dingen ,,dass neue  winterberg....sollten wir öfter mal hinfahren..auch wenn einigen bikern die strecken zu pussy sind,,ich finde sie klasse...schön flowig wenn man nicht alles riskiert,,,brutal schnell für den der sich traut...echt gelungen das projekt,,,zumindest meiner meinung nach...jeder kann erfolgserlebnisse mit nach hause nehmen .. von den paar bikern die dort waren fuhren auffällig wenige ein dh-bike..ein park für jedermann...schön....
> 
> ..


Ja, es wird Zeit, dass ich da dieses Jahr auch noch mal hinkomme. Also sagt Bescheid, wenn´s wieder nach Winterberg geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (4. September 2014)

der krefelder schrieb:


> auch wenn die rechte hand gebrochen ist........
> habe ich eine rolle in top gun 2014 bekommen....
> denn keiner fliegt so elegant, über den lenker wie ich...


@der krefelder :wirklich gebrochen???
ach du schaiße
immer mehr invalide hier
na dann wünschen wir dir auch eine gute genesung!!!!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (4. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,,,feinet dingen ,,dass neue  winterberg....sollten wir öfter mal hinfahren..auch wenn einigen bikern die strecken zu pussy sind,,ich finde sie klasse...schön flowig wenn man nicht alles riskiert,,,brutal schnell für den der sich traut...echt gelungen das projekt,,,zumindest meiner meinung nach...jeder kann erfolgserlebnisse mit nach hause nehmen .. von den paar bikern die dort waren fuhren auffällig wenige ein dh-bike..ein park für jedermann...schön....
> ..


flowig sind die strecken in wibe, das finde ich auch
gut gebaut und für jeden fahrbar
und je schneller man fährt desto anspruchvoller werden sie
aber da fast alle strecken flowig sind fehlt mir dort ein wenig die abwechslung
und wenn in zukunft der singletrail der einzige technische trail sein soll dann finde ich das zu wenig


----------



## enduro pro (4. September 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Ja,ja der Singletrail, nich war enduro....




Was willst du denn schon wieder


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. September 2014)

Hey, Krefelder Du machst ja Sachen!!! Ja, ja biken mit Tb ist gefährlich!! Gute Genesungwünsche an alle Verletzten und Kranken, den Krefelder, Papa Joe, TB, oh sorry TB für deine Krankheit gibt es ja keine Heilung!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. September 2014)

Ja, Enduro was ist das mit euch beiden, haste jetzt auch ein TB!!! Keine Angst, Hunde die bellen beißen nicht!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. September 2014)

jau schlabber,,dass thema hatten wir gestern auch noch..eine richtig böse strecke gibt es nicht..
dafür gab es gestern aber auch kein mal den rettungsdienst auf der piste...und überhaupt haben wir nur einen leichten sturz gesehen..
ein spielplatz eben...
die strecken so in schuss zu halten bedeutet wesentlich mehr arbeit und geld wie  eine harakiri line zu unterhalten..
daran kann es also wahrscheinlich nicht liegen das es keine gibt..evtl. hat der betreiber aus erfahrung gehandelt,,evtl. haben viele viele leute die dann dort fahren auf solchen lines nichts zu suchen....was sich wiederum in der anzahl der rettungseinsätze bemerkbar macht...auf einem spielplatz ist das nicht gewollt...
eine vermutung ,,mehr nicht...

dafür gibt es doch den teuto,,,,da wo selbst die härtesten manchmal nicht hart genug sind..
gute besserung krefelder,,,stimmt es das du dich selber operiert hast ????

rrrrrrrr,,,,,,fb mein kleiner tiger,,,,,,wir beiden heute abend beim moonlightbiking,,,,,rrrrrr,,ganz homonisch lenker an lenker durch die nacht...ohne bellen...mit beißen...


----------



## xen54 (4. September 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Also Gardasee ist sicherlich schön, aber entspannte Touren sind glaube ich im Vinschgau besser möglich:
> http://www.mountainbiker.it/


Vinschgau sieht echt schön aus. Danke! Hab gestern auch schon eine Wohnung in der Nähe von Kitzbühel angefragt, mal sehen was es wird


----------



## der krefelder (4. September 2014)

danke für die genesungswünsche !!


----------



## Papa-Joe (4. September 2014)

Oh man, auch von eingeschränktem zu eingeschränktem, gute Besserung.


----------



## der krefelder (4. September 2014)

danke vom eingeschränktem zu eingeschränktem und auch gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. September 2014)

"eingeschränkt"
is bestimmt wertungsneutral
sprachpolitisch voll korrekt

aber
man äy!
das klingt ja voll niedergeschlagen
is ja schlimmer als ich dachte

puuh


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. September 2014)

Jetzt bloß nicht die Balance verlieren! Ein indonesisches Mädchen in Boyolali muss auf dem Weg zur Schule eine 30 Meter lange, wackelige Hängebrückenkonstruktion überwinden, die eigentlich gar keine Brücke ist, sondern eine Wasserleitung, welche die umliegenden Reisfelder versorgt. Um den Fluss Pepe zu überwinden, haben Einheimische in etwa 10 Metern Höhe Holzlatten auf dieser Anlage montiert.
c by  travelbook






für die eingeschränkten


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. September 2014)

Ich würde mal sagen von den beschränkten für die eingeschränkten!!!


----------



## butcherbird (5. September 2014)




----------



## butcherbird (5. September 2014)

Biken im dunklen bösen Wald, FBchen die rechts wäre deine gewesen..dünn und weiß wie deine Beinchen.......


----------



## enduro pro (5. September 2014)

Schöne Runde gestern... Dank an tb fürs grillen und den Bird für das Bier...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. September 2014)

jau,,bitte schön,,,,bikes ,, bier und bratwurst,,,morgen teil 2,,,,,,entspannte kirmesrelaxtour durch den  teuto..
 treffpunkt am riesenbecker postweg..


----------



## jojo2 (5. September 2014)

@schlabberkette
könntest du in o zwischendurch mal einen blick auf die kleine nele werfen?
die hängenden kurven konnte sie ja leider beim letzten mal verletzungsbedingt nich
üben...
wenn du ihr - falls überhaupt nötig (falls die hier doch mal mitlesen sollte) - 
also falls überhaupt nötig - du ihr den einen oder anderen hinweis geben könntest
- ich dürfte das sowieso nich - das wär ganz toll von dir!

danke


----------



## Totoxl (5. September 2014)

Das ist doch klar Jojo, Tipps sollte man ja auch nur von denen annehmen die es besser können 
Sorry, aber ich habe heute den Schalk im Nacken 

Alle Teilnehmern natürlich viel spaß.

Auf mich wartet dieses WE auch eine große Herausforderung. Die Teutotour um genau zu sein die 20km Runde.

Die werde ich allerdings nicht alleine bestreiten, viel zu riskant. Deswegen werde ich Fiete mitnehmen.
Dann können wir auf uns gegenseitig aufpassen und falls alle Stricke reizen nehmen wir den Joker auch noch mit. (Prissi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (5. September 2014)

okay fiete
du weißt, was du zu tun hast
gib deinem vatter am ende der runde
das gefühl, es sei für dich anstrengend gewesen 
wenn seine zunge am boden hängt,
lass deine tiefer hängen

20 km is für so einen älteren herrn schon ne hausnummer
berichte mal wie es war

okay @Ketta guck du mal nach der kleinen
vielleicht hat toto ja recht


----------



## Ketta (5. September 2014)

@jojo2  bei den offenen wiesenkurven gebe ich der kleinen lieber keinen tipp, das hat vor einem jahr böse geendet bei  mir


----------



## jojo2 (5. September 2014)

keiner fährt so elegant hängende wiesenkurven wie du!
schmm rechts heröm schmmmm links heröm schmmm

wir erinnern uns

guten abend


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. September 2014)

ob offene kurven oder geschlossene zielbereiche..
nele,,toto,,und schlabber,,seht  zu das ihr dran bleiben könnt..
dabei sein zählt..mäni lak änd a gud teim..


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2014)

was geht denn morgen so?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. September 2014)

Willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2014)

Danke für die Info, ganzen Tag Willingen kommt mir morgen nicht so gut aus.
Jemand Bock morgen gegen 11:00 ne Tour im Teuto zu fahren?


----------



## jojo2 (6. September 2014)

also diddie
wenn du morgen nicht allein sein willst
musst du nach ibbtown
der cherusker, enduro, tb, der herby und so fort
die haben sich heute mit jetons eingedeckt
damit die morgen den ganzen tag
karrussel fahren können
kirmes in ibbtown!
fahr hin und staune!

komm zu mir
hier is alles moderat


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2014)

ach ja, in ibbtown ist kirmes, ich vergaß, na dann hab´ich den teuto ja für mich allein.
danke für die Einladung, aber dann werde ich morgen irgendwann alleine spontan aufs rad steigen


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. September 2014)

gewinne gewinne gewinne,, ,, die nächste fahrt geht rüüüüüüüüückwärts,,,,du wolle rose kaufen???
junger mann zum mitreisen gesucht....jemand bock am donnerstag + freitag auf hahnennklee und braunlage ??

@diddie40 
dienstag geht es an/über die wupper,,,komm mit...


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2014)

dienstag muss ich leider arbeiten


----------



## jojo2 (6. September 2014)

ja und @diddie40
komm morgen hier hin
ich willn video machen seit drei tagen schon, ne fortsetzung
aber das is stinklangweilig
komm lassen dich filmen
actiondiddie
das wird ein burner


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2014)

welch ein Angebot
ein film über actiondiddie
muss ich noch mein radl putzen
wann ist drehtime?
und was soll ich anziehen?


----------



## diddie40 (6. September 2014)

jetzt habe ich auch dein Filmchen sehen können.
sieht echt gut aus. wie kommt es, dass du so schnell bist, obwohl du kaum in die pedale trittst?


----------



## jojo2 (7. September 2014)

oh backe diddie
bin gerade erst wach geworden
(und direkt an den pc)

das wird heut nix
hab wir wohl das olpebakterium eingefangen
sorry


----------



## diddie40 (7. September 2014)

na dann gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. September 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> na dann gute Besserung



die genesungswünsche helfen bereits
ich würde nur noch erschreckend bleich aussehen
(damit kann ich leben)



diddie40 schrieb:


> wie kommt es, dass du so schnell bist



tja
aktives fahren würde ich sagen
is ja klar
(und es geht bergab)
aber
entscheidend
sind eigentlich

bäume

wenn du um die bäume herumkommst
kannst du sehr schnell werden



ich steh ja immer an den rennstrecken der welt herum
und mach filmaufnahmen
vor ein paar wochen gelang mir diese aufnahme in winterberg auf der freeride
(zugegeben keine offizielle rennstrecke, aber schnell kann man trotzdem...)

das passwort hier ist
baum








und nun zurück zu einer richtigen rennstrecke,
die bin ich auch schon ein paar mal runtergedüst
da liegen an einigen stellen viele und dicke steine

steine sind auch ein rezept für sehr schnelles fahren
dazu später mal mehr

hier die richtige rennstrecke
mögen die steine mit den fahrern und fahrerrinnen sein!

http://live.redbull.tv/events/372/2014-uci-mountain-bike-and-trials-world-championships-dhi/


----------



## jojo2 (7. September 2014)

steine..
hast du hill gesehen??

ich sach nur
steine...

und ketten
mulally ohne kette
mit so einer zeit...aktives fahren eben
und bäume

also diddie:
damit ist alles gesagt


----------



## diddie40 (7. September 2014)

Aus dem Buch des JOJO
Aktiv Radfahren ohne zu pedalieren:


jojo2 schrieb:


> tja
> aktives fahren würde ich sagen
> is ja klar
> (und es geht bergab)
> ...



Hatte dank eines call von brcrew noch einen schönen Sonntag in Iburg und mit den Iburgern.
Hat Spaß gemacht. Ihr habt echt schöne Dinger da.

Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Totoxl (7. September 2014)

Ah Iburg, dort war die Totoxl Familie ja auch am Start. Ok, ein anderer Start 
Aber Vater kann mit geschwellter Brust und voller Stolz berichten das Fiete die 20Km gefahren ist ohne das er absteigen musste.
Hier und da hat Papa Berg auf ein wenig Rückenwind gegeben. Und dann kam es wie es kommen musste.
Kurz vor dem Ziel kommen wir zu einem Kreisverkehr in Iburg. In der Kurve stehen Junge Mädels zum Wegweisen und feuern die Fahrer auf den letzten Kilometer an. Nach dem Kreisel geht es dann die Straße Berg hoch. Fiete von den Mädels motiviert geht aus dem Sattel und sprintet los.
Mutter und Vater so überrascht das wir ihn ziehen lassen mussten...
Da haben die Alten, aber ganz schön alt ausgesehen 
Als Familien Event hat es uns richtig Spaß gemacht.
Solo würde ich die Runde aber keinem empfehlen, da ist nicht wirklich viel spannendes dabei.
Ein wenig Kritik muss leider auch sein. Von einem 4 Jährigen wird das volle Startgeld verlangt. Begründung: Er isst ja auch etwas an dem Verpflegungsstand (halbe Banane+Becher Wasser=7€)


----------



## jojo2 (7. September 2014)

toll!
alle glücklich
und schnell!

fiete fährt wien großer bezahlt wien großer


----------



## enduro pro (7. September 2014)

Respekt und Glückwunsch an fiete


----------



## jojo2 (8. September 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> aber da fast alle strecken flowig sind fehlt mir dort ein wenig die abwechslung



das kommt drauf an...


----------



## enduro pro (8. September 2014)

Er fährt allerdings auch 90% neben der offiziellen Strecke


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. September 2014)

brutal der typ...allein schon von der rampe in die kurve springen..hammer..grande cochones.
da fällt mir ein,,,,
@schlabberkette
was hat es den im beschaulichen olpe,,dem ort der hängenden kurven,,, gegeben ??

samstag startet die schon länger geplante tour zum ende des hermannsweges...
mit dem zug zum velmerstot,,,dann über silberbachtal und externsteine zurück richtung ibbtown...
solange bis keiner mehr bock zum treten hat ,,, den rest der strecke dann wieder mit dem zug ..bitte pn wer noch alles mit möchte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. September 2014)

Samstag muss ich arbeiten


----------



## enduro pro (8. September 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (8. September 2014)

Sehr lecker tb


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. September 2014)

ich weiß,,,gibt es exclusiv bei ian in laggenbeck....mach doch am samstag frei....

mit der enduro-tour ins sauerland wird erstmal nichts....der guide hat sich beim biken mehrere knochen gebrochen und lag 5 wochen im koma...

termin für samstag bleibt..


----------



## enduro pro (8. September 2014)

Würd ich gern, durch Krankheitsfälle keine Chance  

Bier soll es auch bei benning geben


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. September 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Bier soll es auch bei benning geben



nicht mehr lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. September 2014)

???


----------



## Totoxl (8. September 2014)

Scheibe, Samstag wird mein Neffe eingeschult. Hört sich sonst Top an


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. September 2014)

schade toto,,wird bestimmt spaßig..
zu den kosten::: für jeweils 5 leute kostet die bahnfahrt incl. bike 60€...also 12€ pro teilnehmer...


----------



## diddie40 (8. September 2014)

also, ich bin erst mal dabei.


----------



## schlabberkette (9. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @schlabberkette
> was hat es den im beschaulichen olpe,,dem ort der hängenden kurven,,, gegeben ??
> 
> samstag startet die schon länger geplante tour zum ende des hermannsweges...
> ...



öhhhmmm tja 
wat soll ich sagen
es war mal wieder sensationell geil
sogar das wetter hat mitgespielt
komplett neue strecke mit roadgap
trailgurke, rigger und ich haben verbrannten rasen hinterlassen
und das nicht nur am grill!!

danke der nachfrage


----------



## diddie40 (9. September 2014)

@Teuto Biker 
Macht es Sinn, mit dem Auto ein Stückchen zu fahren, dann in den Zug zu steigen und dann zurück zu biken?
Von den Externsteinen bis zum Beispiel Dissen sind es ca. 80km. Ich denke, das dürfte für die meisten von uns reichen. Habe jetzt keine Ahnung wie das mit der Bahnlinie und den Bahnhöfen ist.
Hier gibt es einen Überblick über die Teilabschnitte: http://www.hermannshoehen.de/hermannshoehen_de/Tourenplaner/etappen/uebersicht-etappen.php?navid=13

Ist einer von euch schon mal die wadenkneifer ctf gefahren? Die ist am Sonntag, würde doch prima in das Kilometersammelwochenende passen.
http://www.wadenkneifer.de/index.php/mountainbike/wadenkneifer-ctf


----------



## Totoxl (9. September 2014)

Ich bin die vor 15 Jahren gefahren, da hat es Spaß gemacht, hoher Trail Anteil.
Vor 5 Jahren war ich noch mal dort, leider ist man jetzt zum Großteil auf Forstwegen unterwegs. Wie es ganz Aktuell aussieht weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## jojo2 (9. September 2014)

mal endlich wieder ein video ohne lenker vor der brille
von einem der leute zugeschickt bekommen, die mich verstehen


----------



## rigger (9. September 2014)

Das ist cool hab ich neulich schon gesehen!!


----------



## jojo2 (9. September 2014)

hi rigger
wie wars in olpe?
hab gehört, der boden war heiß
das gap hab ich im video gesehen,
sah schön gemacht
spass gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. September 2014)

und wieder einen weißen fleck auf der bike Landkarte ausgemalt...Wuppertal 

danke an prezi, Saskia und karsten... grüßt mir mal die gyrosfrau.. war wieder mal seeeehr lecker


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. September 2014)

trailtechnische und kulinarische leckerbissen im tal der wupper

könnte als überschrift hier stehen...das tut es auch,,,und das zu recht...
schöne naturbelassene trails in einer überraschend schönen umgebung...hätte nicht gedacht das wuppertal so viel _natur pur_ und _biken pur _ bietet..1 tag bikeurlaub mit erholungsfaktor 10² dank dem super guide ...
besten dank prezi ..
aber was nützt solch ein tag wenn er nicht passend ausklingt ??? keine ahnung !!!
denn auch dafür gibt es in wuppertal eine empfehlenswerte  lösung ...die jana_tuerlich und der schulte69 kennen einen der besten griechen südlich der weser...war schön mit euch...kalinichta

ich fand wuppertal so sexy das ich beim wechsel von der a46 richtung a1 durch den blitzer gerast bin....
für eure stadtväter...
gerne wieder...


@diddie40 
ich rufe dich morgen an,,,evtl. bekommen wir das sogar ohne bahnfahrt geregelt...


----------



## rigger (10. September 2014)

Jo war ein geiles Wochenende, hab auch fast alle meine Ziele erreicht, nicht letzter werden, nicht aufs Maul fliegen, nur das road gab hab ich mich nicht getraut.... 
Es war sehr gut gebaut nur hatte ich schiss die scharfe Linkskurve danach nicht zu bekommen.
Wetter war Bombe, Sonntag hat nur ganz kurz geregnet und zu den battles kam die Sonne raus.

Hat super viel spass gemacht! Nä chstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## jojo2 (10. September 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> Hat super viel spass gemacht!



klasse
dann sieht man dich ja bestimmt wieder in allen videos 
jubelnd am streckenrand

und hart am gas auf der strecke
so darf das sein


----------



## rigger (10. September 2014)

Ob man mich viel in den Videos sieht muss man dann mal schauen, auf ein paar Fotos hab ich mich schon gefunden....

Bzw morgen und übermorgen hab ich frei vielleicht hat ja einer Lust auf ne Tour durch die Rigger Mountains...


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (10. September 2014)

ach leckere trails, schöne typen und sexy gyros - was will man mehr? ?

wir guiden euch immer wieder gerne und der griechische ist ja quasi unser zweites zu hause 

bis bald und das nächste mal sagt Bescheid wenn ihr noch ein erinnerungsfoto macht - dann wären wir mitgekommen!


----------



## enduro pro (10. September 2014)

wenn ihr zahlt dürft ihr auch vorn auf dem Foto sein


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. September 2014)

heute treff  im tal der bocketaler..,,,bei bedarf mit fahrt durch den blitzer,,der schnellste zahlt...


----------



## jojo2 (11. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> heute treff  im tal der bocketaler



gestern war ich wieder auf dem rad
wer rast verliert

http://mtbn.ws/vt9y

(schlabber, ich hatte das nochmal neu hochgeladen
du hattest irgendwas dazu geschrieben, aber ich hab das nicht mehr lesen können)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. September 2014)

oh man jojo,,,wenn das so weiter geht hast du bald mehr sternchen für dein video  wie die amis auf ihrer flagge..


----------



## bravebiker (12. September 2014)

Klasse Runde gestern im Tal der Bocketaler.
Ein Herbstausflug zum Lusthäuschen ;-)


----------



## enduro pro (12. September 2014)

Schöne Runde ... Ganz schön weit !!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. September 2014)

jau,,aber nichts gegen das was uns morgen erwartet......hier ein ausschnitt aus der tourbeschreibung..nur so zum neidisch machen..

*Der Weg verläuft insbesondere auf diesem Abschnitt auf Naturpfaden durch stille Wälder fernab der Zivilisation. Durch tiefe Buchenwälder führt er Sie immer wieder direkt an die Steilkante des Egge-Osthangs heran.*

finde ich echt toll das du lieber das bruttosozialprodukt im auge behälst..
aber nicht weinen,,,hier das fazit einer outdoorzeitung zu unserer  nächsten tour im oktober ::

*Die Botschaft: Besondere Outdoor-Momente liegen oft direkt vor der eigenen Haustür.*

anreise ca. 45 min.,,,,würde den 19.10 vorschlagen...hast du zeit ??? dann mache ich den termin fest..


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2014)

euch erst mal viel erfolg an diesem wochenende!

am sonntag fahrt ihr bestimmt über das wiehengebirge zurück
und nehmt auf dem weg die 75er runde beim wadenkneifer mit - viel spass dabei
gutes gelingen und
nehmt euch was zu trinken mit


wieviele sterne hat eigentlich diese flagge tb?


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. September 2014)

müssten im augenblick 
**************************************************
sein ,,, die arbeiten daran das es mehr werden...
cia,,äh,,ciao und danke für den tip mit dem trinken..äh...was empfiehlst du ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2014)

ich hab einen freund in ankum
der hat einen laden fuer maenner

der hat hat einen haufen whihysorten
soll ich den mal fragen?
gesaendett von meinemm dinks


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2014)

... Ohne lesebrille
gesendett


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. September 2014)

oh ja,,den frag mal,,der hat ahnung was zu so einem trip passt..
gesendet mit einem dalmore in der linken hand..


----------



## enduro pro (12. September 2014)

19.10 ist Sonntag... Dabei, was immer es auch ist...


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2014)

machick
du meinst
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2014)

boah tb
das sind aber viele sterne! oohh hamma
zählen hat ein bißchen gedauert
hab nur zwei hände und bin grad im schrubakeller

enduro dann musst du auch noch auf gefaellt mir klicken
tb hat schon
sonst wird dad nix


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. September 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> machick
> du meinst
> http://dartmoor-bikes.com/




nee ,, hier ,,,mein kumpel horst (((ist absoluter  kult ))) erklärt dir was ich meine..kann aber dauern,,,evtl. ist er deshalb kult..oder wegen der geilen tapete..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...ure=iv&src_vid=-tMNBVm504s&v=4-rg9QKZhpQ#t=9s

alles klar enduro,,,den termin stelle ich morgen mit beschreibung  online...


----------



## enduro pro (12. September 2014)

jojo, wo soll ich nen Daumen geben


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2014)

auf das video
das hat erst ungefähr drei hände voll
das reicht noch nich

jetzt hab ich kassette und bremsscheibe auf das hinterrad mit der saint nabe umgebaut
und nu pass die bremsscheibe nich mehr in den bremssattel
das is doch doof oder


wär ja auch zu nett gewesen
einfach ins bett zu gehen
ohne albträume

wie fahr ich jetzt ohne hinterradbremse

heureka!
schnell!


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2014)

tb
ist der herr horst
breit?

final!

den guck ich mir später mal näher an
is mir sympathisch
fähhrt bestimmt auch ohne hinterradbremse
final!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2014)

danke  enduro!
was wäre amerika ohne den einen stern
ohne alaska, ohne hawaii, ohne
ohne dich

danke

so
hinterrad is drin
schlaft gut


----------



## diddie40 (13. September 2014)

guten morgen, ihr lieben (hinter-)radler und so...
wünsche euch allen ein schönes (bike-)Wochenenden.


----------



## schlabberkette (13. September 2014)

ich bin bedeistert,
das wünschen wir euch auch!!!


----------



## enduro pro (13. September 2014)

Schönes we....im de ist er, auf dem Hermann, im Emsland und wo immer ihr auch radeln mögt...

Ich gehe jetzt mal arbeiten


----------



## rigger (13. September 2014)

Muss heute auch wieder arbeiten.... 

Evtl. dreh ich heute noch ne runde bei mir im wald.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (13. September 2014)

Sind heute um 11.30 in Ibtown unterwegs..


----------



## diddie40 (13. September 2014)

war ne schöne tour heute


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. September 2014)

hier die technischen daten dazu :
unglaubliche 65 km,,,,,,gefahren...
unfassbare 1700 hm,,,,,geklettert..
unschätzbare 2000 pics,,, gesammelt...

keiner hat geheult...........feinet dingen....
wenn wir schon mal was auf die kacke zu hauen haben,,,lass es uns machen diddie....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. September 2014)

respekt leute....wäre gerne dabei gewesen....Wo is den dieser Kletterpark??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. September 2014)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> respekt leute....wäre gerne dabei gewesen....Wo is den dieser Kletterpark??





Teuto Biker schrieb:


> samstag startet die schon länger geplante tour zum ende des hermannsweges...
> mit dem zug zum velmerstot,,,dann über silberbachtal und externsteine zurück richtung ibbtown...
> solange bis keiner mehr bock zum treten hat ,,, den rest der strecke dann wieder mit dem zug ..bitte pn wer noch alles mit möchte..Anhang anzeigen 320210 Anhang anzeigen 320209 Anhang anzeigen 320211



..im  silberbachtal waren rechts und links vom hermann trails wie aus der bikebravo zu sehen,,,die schauen wir uns demnächst genauer an...


----------



## enduro pro (14. September 2014)

Ein Wald wie in grimm's Märchen... Sehr schöne Bilder ..

Heut noch wer was vor???


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. September 2014)

jau,,,fast das gleiche habe ich gestern zu diddie auch gesagt..."es sieht hier aus wie in einem tschechischen märchenfilm """..
wie sieht es am mittwoch bei dir aus ??? kleine teutonenrunde ????


----------



## enduro pro (14. September 2014)

Sollte klappen... Weißt du schon was wegen Ssmstag???


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. September 2014)

samstag ist wieder showtime,,,,für mich aber leider nur in der tanzschule......


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. September 2014)

schöne Fotos Diddie! So trocken wie es aussieht war es aber nich, das eine oder andere Getränk gab es am Wegesrand. Nächstes mal mehr von allem. Mehr KM, mehr HM und mehr Alc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. September 2014)

ich war heut nachmittag mal wieder unter dem Motto " unser wald soll schöner werden" unterwegs....

imfluss, ich hab mal den trail, den, den du mir bei unserer letzten ausfahrt gezeigt hast, verfeinert...die kicker mit steinen verfestigt, geshapt und mal geschaut ob man die Linie verbessern kann...

ich hab im mal in anlehung an den benachbarten trail "fichten FR" genannt 

mittwoch jemand lust auf "trailpflege" ???


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. September 2014)

trailpflege ??? klar,,,bin dabei !!! gepflegt den neuen trail runter pflegen,,äähh,,pflügen...
16:30 ????


----------



## enduro pro (14. September 2014)

hört sich gut an...ich hab da mal was vorbereitet und so


----------



## bravebiker (14. September 2014)

Jepp, bin mit von der Partie


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. September 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ich hab da mal was vorbereitet und so


hört sich gut an...


bravebiker schrieb:


> Jepp, bin mit von der Partie



hört sich echt gut an...


----------



## enduro pro (14. September 2014)

dann würd ich sagen treff im b vally und dann ab auf den neuen trail, den fichten FR


----------



## schlabberkette (14. September 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> war ne schöne tour heuteAnhang anzeigen 321607 Anhang anzeigen 321608 Anhang anzeigen 321609 Anhang anzeigen 321610 Anhang anzeigen 321611 Anhang anzeigen 321612



sauber jonges, fette tour, schöne fotos!
erst war ich mir sicher alles zu erkennen
irgendwie sah es für mich nach b vally aus
bis das bild mit den großen felsen kam.....
verdammt......war ich denn schon so lange nicht mehr in teutonien unterwegs dass ich nicht mehr weiß wie es dort aussieht?!
schande über mich.....das muss sich bald ändern!

nichtsdestotrotz waren die trails des herrn jauch auch mal wieder absolut bedeisternd!!


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2014)

mann! das klingt ja alles klasse!
super jungs! und an den da auf dem young talent: grüße!

ich hab auch zwei tolle tage hinter mir - bei allerbestem wetter.

ich war auf einer enduroveranstaltung - enduro is super, da
geht alles etwas schneller: wo man sonst ne halbe stunde fürs sich anziehen
von protektoren und fullfacehelm und all dem kram braucht, setzt
man bei enduro die halbschale auf und ab geht die luzie!
das is klasse! das gefällt mir!
daumen hoch!

die strecken waren in verschiedene stages unterteilt und dann so das übliche:
voll mit wurzeln, steinfelder, krosse doubles, step ups und step downs
(an dieser stelle auch herzlichen dank für den fehlerfreien rundumsupport
durch die firma banshee bikes - klasse firma, klasse räder!)
eben alles, was das herz begehrt
doppeldaumen hoch!

war ne teamveranstaltung, bei der man im gemischten 8er bis 10er team unterwegs war.
männer und frauen voller fahrfreude - mit mens sens sana in gut durchtrainierten körpern

geschwitzt, gelacht, gefahren, gerast, gehüpft, gesprungen, geschwebt,
sich gegenseitig unterstützt, sich in den armen gelegen und wären wir am ende nicht alle
so müde glücklich gewesen, wären auch noch abschiedstränen gekommen.
das war klasse!


----------



## diddie40 (15. September 2014)

@jojo2 ,das klingt ja super. wo warst du denn?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. September 2014)

Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können! Wie ich sehe, bist du gut nach hause an die Tastatur gekommen. Das ist sehr gut!

Euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche und Jojo, ich höre die ganze Zeit mit meinen tollen, neuen Boxen das Lied von Curtis Mayfield "i´m a pusherman"..., meinste das hilft mir schon weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2014)

@diddie40 später mehr
hab grad nicht so viel zeit

herr schulte, damit liegen sie goldrichtig
mein erster bikeparkbesuch vor vier oder fünf jahren
damals mit meinem jimbo und dem tb und und und
hab ich hier schon ein paar mal gezeigt
ab 2:16 hör mal

ich glaub, damit liegt man goldrichtig!


----------



## enduro pro (15. September 2014)

Mensch schulte, am letzten we war nordbahntrassenfest??? Und wir waren nicht dabei??? Schitt


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. September 2014)

ja weiss ich doch, erfährt man jetzt schon in den Teutonews davon?


----------



## enduro pro (15. September 2014)

klar, ich bin voll informiert 

war's gut??? wetter sollte ja gepaßt haben


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. September 2014)

hehe
ja..., Wetter war gut, aber ich war ja garnicht da!

Heute Morgen hatten die Kehrmaschinen aber auch noch etwas zu tun, als ich zur Arbeit fuhr.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. September 2014)

boah ej jojo,,,sahen  wir damals echt schon so geil auf unseren bikes aus ???? hammer !!! wir müssen mal wieder zum filmen nach hahnenklee...mit einer gopro könnte man wahrscheinlich auch erkennen das die drops alle mindestens 3-4m hoch sind..und das wir in wirklichkeit viel viel schneller waren,,,damals kam die bildfolge ja noch nicht so schnell hinterher..sieht ein bißchen aus wie bei denen hier ,,,kennst du bestimmt noch....





wie geil wir wohl heute mit einer gopro gefilmt aussehen würden   ????????	 hammer !!!!!!!!!

@enduro pro 
am mittwoch kommt jemand zum biketreff mit dem du / ihr zu 189 % nicht rechnet...uuahh..nicht erschrecken...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. September 2014)




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. September 2014)

siehste,,,,gopro,,,,der ghostrider macht eine chillige abfahrt und es sieht aus als ob er mehr fliegt wie fährt ...
ich hol mir so ein ding...


----------



## schlabberkette (16. September 2014)

so sah es am we aus
@jojo2: ich fand deine musik vom pusherman sehr passend und hab sie einfach geklaut
besser wäre natürlich ein song namens pusherwomen gewesen, yeahhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. September 2014)

yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. September 2014)

gopro,,,,da will ich für wetten,,,gopro video....alle sind schnell und fliegen nur so durch die gegend..
bring mal bitte einer morgen  ne gopro mit.......ich will auch fliegen......


----------



## jojo2 (16. September 2014)

der schlabber hat nur die alte gopro
die bringts überhaupt nicht.
da wirkt jeder flug übern double wie ein hüpfer beim hinkekästchen,
wobei das tempo vollkommen entschleunigt und
so dargestellt wird, dass auch leute in altersrente keinen herzkaspar kriegen.


----------



## scott-bussi (17. September 2014)

Ich habe heute mal ein besonderes Anliegen!
Gestern Abend gab es in Bad Iburg eine Veranstaltung des Landkreises und des Naturparks zum Thema Mountainbiken im Hüggel, auf dem Dörenberg und angrenzenden Gebieten.
Dabei waren sowohl Biker als auch Waldbesitzer anwesend. Geleitet wurde die Veranstaltung von einem Mitarbeiter des Naturparks (Der übrigens den Mountainbikern gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossen war!)
Im Ergebnis soll ein runder Tisch gebildet werden, an dem sowohl Vertreter der Biker, der Waldbesitzer, des Landkreises und des Naturparks sitzen sollen. Ziel soll es sein einige Strecken mehr oder weniger offiziell zu machen und dafür andere Strecken platt zu machen.
Um die Wünsche und Anforderungen an die Strecken herauszubekommen wurde gebeten den Fragebogen unter dem Link auszufüllen.
Bitte nehmt alle an der Umfrage teil und schickt den Link an möglichst viele Leute die ihr kennt.

http://ww3.unipark.de/uc/MTBhueggeliburg/


----------



## diddie40 (17. September 2014)

danke für den Link.
Mal schauen, was bei raus kommt


----------



## Zico (18. September 2014)

Die Fragen machen vom Inhalt her einen sehr durchdachten eindruck.
Da hat sich jemand gedanken gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. September 2014)

da können die umfrager fragen und die planer planen  ,,, in parzellierten vergnügungsabschnitten werden auf dauer  wahrscheinlich nur leute glücklich die mountainbiken nicht mit einem stück freiheit verbinden...
DIN MTB ISO 285696/DE/TT/§/GO/HOME

der butcherbird hat gestern den startblock geknackt,,,der kann jetzt endlich wieder gut schlafen...


----------



## Ketta (18. September 2014)

also ich finde die fragen auch durchdacht, aber beim ausfüllen sollte man sich auch gedanken machen, was die fragen bezwecken und welche statistische Auswirkung die antworten haben. z.B. bei der frage ob man im hüggel oder am dörenberg fährt, sollte man wohl besser beides ankreuzen, damit die statistiker sehen, das die trails in beiden gebieten beliebt sind, damit ein möglicher "trailpark dann halt möglichst groß wird"...


----------



## mawe (18. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> da können die umfrager fragen und die planer planen  ,,, in parzellierten vergnügungsabschnitten werden auf dauer  wahrscheinlich nur leute glücklich die mountainbiken nicht mit einem stück freiheit verbinden...
> DIN MTB ISO 285696/DE/TT/§/GO/HOME



Mmh. Für mich sieht das ein wenig danach aus, als wenn man u.a. das "wilde" Bauen etwas kanalisieren will.


----------



## diddie40 (18. September 2014)

was ja nicht das schlecht wäre. Wenn es legale DH´s gibt, ist doch alles ok. Schade finde ich an der Umfrage, dass man nicht wirklich zu einem positivem Konzept beitragen kann. Dazu sind die Kreuzchenantworten nicht geeignet. Ideal aus meiner Sicht wäre es, wenn es legale, "sichere" Downhillstrecken geben würde mit kleinen Drops, die so gebaut sind, dass man auch drüber rollen könnte, also mit ner Abfahrt vom Drop und anstelle von Doubles sollte man lieber tables bauen. Ideal zum Üben und wer es kann, kann ja drüber weg springen. Wer mehr will sollte in einen Bikepark fahren. Diese Strecken sollten dann als Mtb-Trails ausgeschildert werden, auf denen die biker Vorrang haben. Auf allen anderen Wegen sollte klar sein, dass die Wanderer Vorrang haben und die Mtbiker Rücksicht zu nehmen haben. Dafür sollte man bei jeder Gelegenheit werben, zum Beispiel durch Gebotsschilder an allen Wanderparkplätzen und Flyern bei den Touristikverbänden, Gaststätten usw. Ein positives Gebot ist allemal besser, als ein missverständliches Verbot.


----------



## jojo2 (18. September 2014)

oh diddie hat inzwischen auch gschrieben,
dann muss ich eben schnell noch den anfang korrgieren

was mawe anspricht
ist auch das, was auch ketta anspricht
man weiß nicht, was die für interessen haben
und was "die" über diesen fragebogen "herausbekommen" wollen
und wie "die" den auswerten/die antworten bewerten und interpretieren werden

aber
ich bin ja nich paranoid und deswegen hab ich den fragebogen einfach mal
ausgefüllt, die situation kann ja nicht schlechter werden

aber
wer ist eigentlich "die" und was wollen die mit dem fragebogen erreichen? scotti
"die" wollen bestimmt keine hübschen strecken für "uns" anlegen
wir sind hier ja nich aufm ponyhof
oder etwa doch?


----------



## diddie40 (18. September 2014)

die sind: http://www.naturpark-terravita.de/


----------



## jojo2 (18. September 2014)

na ja
das heißt jetzt tatsächlich erstmal nich so viel
wenn die jetzt gesacht hätten: lass die dimb oder den schulte die strecken
planen, dann würde ich denken, es geht um streckenbau
runde tische gab es in osna auch schon mal

aber ich hab den fragebogen ausgefüllt und abgeschickt
und wart mal ab


----------



## diddie40 (18. September 2014)

dito


----------



## imfluss (18. September 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wollen die Wald-Grundbesitzer einfach nen bischen Knete dafür haben dass dort gebiked/gebaut wird. Und nen Haftungsausschluß oder sowas in der Art. Rent-a-Trail auf eigene Gefahr sozusagen. Dann wären da noch die Jäger, denen gehen die Nightrides
und das Biken allgemein gegen den Strich. Aber viel mehr als "Wir wollen die Biker weghaben" scheint von denen nicht zu kommen, was sie hoffentlich in der Runde an Einfluss einbüßen lässt. Mal sehen, was rumkommt und in wie weit sich die beteiligten Parteien dann bei der Umsetzung dran halten. Schön wär, wenn alles Bestehende nochmal auf Safety/Diddiestyle nachbearbeitet wird und erhalten bleibt. Dann noch 2-3 "Flowtrails" nach DIMB Vorbild dazubauen.


----------



## Ketta (18. September 2014)

@imfluss: wie war sauze d'oulx?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (18. September 2014)

Wenn das Ganze sich so hinzieht, wie in anderen Regionen, und "wir" generell im Dialog bleiben, könnte das unser Image verbessern.

Ich hoffe, dass es einigen in den anderen Gruppen allmählich dämmert, dass man eine so schwer fassbare Gruppe wie die MTBler nur mit erheblichem Aufwand und Kosten aus dem Wald bekommen kann. Zudem wir uns beim Biken derzeit ja höchstens im rechtlichen Graubereich bewegen.

Ich hoffe, dass daher die Einsicht kommt, dass der einzige machbare Weg eine Kanalisierung durch attraktive Trails und der Bitte, nur die bestehenden Trails fürs Biken (und Bauen) zu nutzen ist.

Auf den Trails am Dörenberg oder Hüggel sind mir noch nie Fußgänger  begegnet, da die Abfahrten viel zu unwegsam fürs Wandern sind. Daher müssten hier einige Schilder mit Warnungen vor tieffliegenden Bikern eigentlich ausreichen.


----------



## herby-hancoc (19. September 2014)

Wer ist denn morgen in Winterberg???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. September 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> den schulte


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. September 2014)

ich ich ich...aber nur wenn du mitkommst


----------



## jojo2 (19. September 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


>


liest du etwa vieles von dem, was ich schreibe??




saugut


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. September 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> liest du etwa vieles von dem, was ich schreibe??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wort für Wort und komplett


----------



## imfluss (19. September 2014)

@Ketta Sauze (und der Rest vom Urlaub) waren super. 
Hier gibts ein paar Eindrücke vom Rennen und von den Strecken des Parks :
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-superenduro-sauze-doulx.html


----------



## Ketta (19. September 2014)

@imfluss: das video hat mir gefallen, danke dafür und für deinen anderen infos und eindrücke, nach sauze will ich schon seit 2 Jahren, vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr


----------



## jojo2 (20. September 2014)

dieser bericht erinnerte mich stark an meine
gegend hier
vor allem die stelle mit dem trapper in flanellhemd auf einem banshee
als da dann aber was von ....die oberen 4 kilometer trail müssen wir wegen
forstarbeiten später mal fahren.... steht, da war ich dann doch wieder aus meinen
träumen aufgewacht
"trailnetz" gutes wort für meine strecken hier
(und natürlich für die im teuto)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/09/20/sportograf-kanada-teil-2/

euch allen viel spass an diesem wochenende,
ich werd mich noch vom letzten erholen
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (20. September 2014)

grüsse aus lac blanc 
ich fahre mich grad ein bischen ein
damit ich morgen den flow habe ☺


----------



## scott-bussi (20. September 2014)

Oh man, du hast es gut


----------



## jojo2 (20. September 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> lac blanc
> morgen den flow☺



du machst das gut


----------



## rigger (20. September 2014)

Den flow für la nuts??


----------



## enduro pro (20. September 2014)

schlabber, du hast es verdammt gut...bring flow mit


----------



## diddie40 (20. September 2014)

schlabber, viel Glück und Spaß, lass es krachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2014)

es geht los, die ersten videos trudeln ein


----------



## schlabberkette (21. September 2014)

bluegrass enduro in guebwiller ist geschichte
geile scheiße
600km anreise haben sich voll gelohnt
kein sturz, kein platten, kein defekt
ein paar franzmänner konnte ich hoffentlich ärgern
jetzt heißt es warten, es sind noch nicht alle im ziel
absalon und nico lau trödeln noch auf der strecke rum


----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> bluegrass enduro in guebwiller ist geschichte
> geile scheiße
> 600km anreise haben sich voll gelohnt
> kein sturz, kein platten, kein defekt
> ein paar franzmänner konnte ich hoffentlich ärgern



saugut!



schlabberkette schrieb:


> jetzt heißt es warten, es sind noch nicht alle im ziel
> absalon und nico lau trödeln noch auf der strecke rum



du bist sowieso zu schnell!

astrein


----------



## diddie40 (21. September 2014)

das klingt gut


----------



## Jannik-MTB (22. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich habe erfreulicher weise gesehen, dass hier teilweise über den Fragebogen (http://ww3.unipark.de/uc/MTBhueggeliburg/) diskutiert wird.



jojo2 schrieb:


> wer ist eigentlich "die"


Kurz zum Beginn:
"Die" sind der Landkreis Osnabrück und der Natur- und Geopark Terra.vita 



jojo2 schrieb:


> und was "die" über diesen fragebogen "herausbekommen" wollen



Da ich einer von denen bin die hier so neutral als "die" bezeichnetz werden, kann ich evtl. etwas aufklären.
Zu der ersten Frag, was wollen wir über diesen Fragebogen herausbekommen. In diesem Fall bin ich Student an der Sporthochschule in Köln und möchte in herausarbeiten welche Konzepte für ein Mountainbike-Angebot denkbar sind und ggf. direkt ein Konzept entwickel. Die Daten aus dem Fragebogen helfen mir einen Eindruck zu bekommen was und wieviel in diesem Gebiet los ist. Gleichzeitig bieten die Daten eine Gute Grundlage um in naher Zukunft mit den Gemeinden zu verhandeln. Da nicht alle Mountainbiker an einem Tisch sitzen können will ich möglichst viel Meinungen abfragen. Daher ist jeder ausgefüllte Fragebogen etwas wert.



jojo2 schrieb:


> und wie "die" den auswerten/die antworten bewerten und interpretieren werden


 
Bei der Auswertung/Bewertung ist es, wie hier ja auch schon festgestellt wurde, Ziel ein klar polarisiertes Bild zu bekommen. Überlegtes aber ehrliches Antworten ist da natürlich gut.



jojo2 schrieb:


> "die" wollen bestimmt keine hübschen strecken für "uns" anlegen



Was genau wir dann tun können wird sich erst zeigen, wenn wir in den Gesprächen mit Mountainbikern, Gemeinden, Waldbesitzern usw. sind.

Grüße
Jannik


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2014)

danke für die ausführliche antwort jannik
dann bist also du der geheimnisvolle trapper,
der in jüngster zeit durch die wälder strich
und zwischendurch auch radfahrer befragte

irgendwann schrieb hier jemand, dass ein student im wald radfahrer zählt
finanziert von ... (weiß nicht mehr, was da geschrieben worden war)
das wirkte schon seltsam

jetzt weiß ich zumindest schon mal deinen namen.
auf gute zusammenarbeit
will ich mal hoffen - obwohl: ich fahr viel zu selten im teuto,
wir werden uns daher wohl nicht über den weg laufen

so, jetzt muss ich aber schluss machen und mal wieder arbeiten

also dann
bis dann

ich heiße übrigens jojo


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. September 2014)

hi jannik,
ein dicker engländer hat mal gesagt das er nur den statistiken traut die er selber gefälscht hat....
der auftraggeber solcher aktionen weiß im normalfall die ergebnisse für* sich* zu verwenden..
schließlich hat er dafür geld bezahlt und möchte einen gewinn/vorteil daraus ziehen...
ich weiß,,,,bin schwarzmaler,,,hier etwas farbe zu dem thema ::::


Laut Statistik hat ausgerechnet die Vatikanstadt die höchste Kriminalitätsrate der Welt. Der Hinweis „laut Statistik“, der ansonsten Seriosität vermuten lässt, ist hier eben die Krux an der Sache: Für die Kriminalitätsrate teilt man die Anzahl der Delikte durch die Einwohnerzahl; bei Millionen von Touristen und Pilgern kommt es nun mal auch zu Diebstählen, kleinen Betrügereien oder dergleichen – und die gut 500 offiziellen Bewohner der Stadt sind sogleich mit einem Wert gebrandmarkt, den man sich höchstens für die finsterste Gangster-Metropole ausmalt.
*„Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass so viele Menschen gleich Ja und Amen sagen, sobald jemand exakte Zahlen in den Raum wirft?“ Diese Frage stellen Gerd Bosbach, Professor für Mathematik und Statistik an der Fachhochschule Koblenz, und der Historiker und Werbetexter Jens Jürgen Korff zu Beginn ihres Buches „Lügen mit Zahlen“. Ihre flott geschriebene Abhandlung zeigt, dass bei Zahlenmaterial vor allem eines angebracht ist: Misstrauen.*
Das Buch bietet ein Sammelsurium der Schönfärbereien, Aufbauschereien, Ausblendereien und Schwindeleien. Wer eine These – und sei sie noch so abstrus – belegen will, der kann sich auf Statistiken verlassen. Er muss sie nicht mal fälschen, wie das berühmte Bonmot besagt: „Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast“ (vermutlich stammt es von Winston Churchill). *Schon eine kleine Trickserei hier und dort genügt oder ein anderer Blickwinkel auf das Ganze, um die gewünschten Resultate zu erhalten.*


ach schau her,,,,auch darin wird der dicke engländer zitiert...
grüsse aus teutonia


----------



## Jannik-MTB (22. September 2014)

Na dann kannst du ja froh sein, dass ich kein dicker Engländer bin. 

Die interpretationsfreiheit bei Statistiken ist natürlich immer gegeben sonst wären es ja Fakten. 
Ich bin im Rahmen meiner Wissenschaftlichenarbeit jedoch nicht an einen Auftraggeber gebunden. Der Fragebogen ist Grundlage meiner Masterthesis und wurde von mir erstellt und wird von mir ausgewertet. Ich habe keinen Nutzen davon in die eine oder andere Richtung zu lenken. 

Evtl. kann eine weniger bekannte deutsche Dame dem englischen Herren ja entgegenhalten.
Elisabeth Noelle-Neumann:
"Statistiken, für mich das Informationsmittel der Mündigen. Wer mit ihr umgehen kann, kann weniger leicht manipuliert werden. Der Satz "Mit Statistik kann man alles beweisen" gilt nur für die Bequemen, die keine Lust haben, genau hinzusehen."

Grüße
Jannik


----------



## imfluss (22. September 2014)

Es sind schon Masterarbeiten zu wesentlich sinnfreieren Themen verfasst worden. Auf mich hat der Fragebogen ziemlich durchdacht und gut konzipiert gewirkt. So entsteht in naher Zukunft die Möglichkeit, dass mehr Dialog zwischen allen Beteiligten stattfinden kann. 
Ob es dann zu positiven Ergebnissen kommt wird sich zeigen müssen. Hoffentlich haben dann das Zerstören von Trails, das Hinlegen von Hindernissen oder Glasscherben und der teilweise unfreundliche Ton Bikern gegenüber ein Ende.


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2014)

tb
ich hab grad feierabend
und hab mal geguckt,
wie dein aktuelles benutzerbildchen aussieht
charles bronson in?
ich muss zugeben,
spiel mir das lied vom tod hab ich nie geguckt,
aber isses daraus?
freddy quinn isses jedenfalls nich
auch heintje nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2014)

chronistenpflichtchronistenlust
morgen kann ich mein jimbo wieder zusammensetzen
dann geh ich endlich mal wieder kurven üben


----------



## rigger (22. September 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb
> ich hab grad feierabend
> und hab mal geguckt,
> wie dein aktuelles benutzerbildchen aussieht
> ...


Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod hast du nie geschaut???? Musst du unbedingt nachholen!!!

@ Schlabber Glückwunsch zum 10. Platz beim Enduro rennen....


----------



## Papa-Joe (22. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> "Laut Statistik hat ausgerechnet die Vatikanstadt die höchste Kriminalitätsrate der Welt. Der Hinweis „laut Statistik“, der ansonsten Seriosität vermuten lässt, ist hier eben die Krux an der Sache: Für die Kriminalitätsrate teilt man die Anzahl der Delikte durch die Einwohnerzahl; bei Millionen von Touristen und Pilgern kommt es nun mal auch zu Diebstählen, kleinen Betrügereien oder dergleichen – und die gut 500 offiziellen Bewohner der Stadt sind sogleich mit einem Wert gebrandmarkt, den man sich höchstens für die finsterste Gangster-Metropole ausmalt."



Da habe ich noch einen für dich: Im Vatikan leben 2,3 Päpste pro km^2

Hallo Jannik! Nett zu hören wer da hinter dem Fragebogen steckt.
Und ich möchte hier mal für ein wenig Vertrauen werben, wenn der Ersteller dieses Fragebogens sich hier schon meldet und klarstellt wer er ist und um was es bei der Umfrage geht, klingt das für mich vielversprechend. Und das heißt nicht, dass wir in zwei Jahren am Hüggel machen können was wir wollen, sondern dass die Daten möglichst Neutral ausgewertet und bewertet werden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2014)

jau jojo,,,charles bronson,,der chuck norris der westernfilme,,,,in "" spiel mir das lied vom tod"""uuaaahhhh..
nix heintje,,,,der wollte doch immer nur zu seiner mama......schau selber,,hier isser ::::





und freddy quinn kenne ich nicht,,,nur freddy krüger,,,uuuaaahhh,,, ist ein freund von mir....hör selber ..hier isser::


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Da habe ich noch einen für dich: Im Vatikan leben 2,3 Päpste pro km^2



ich kenne nicht die grundfläche vom hüggel,,,aber wenn alle an der umfrage teilnehmen die dort fahren ,, haben die auftraggeber schon mal was in der hand,,,und zwar das es für so ein naturschutzgebiet untragbar ist solch einen ((( für den wanderer lebensgefährlichen)) ansturm an rücksichtslosen bikern zu verkraften...
ist schon ein paar jahre her,,,da hat die örtliche presse zwei junge mountainbiker gebeten ihr hobby vorzustellen..ergebnis war das es leserbriefe hagelte in denen es darum ging was fahrradfahrer überhaupt in einem wald zu suchen haben...und warum das nicht verboten wird..die nachwirkungen kannst du heute noch erfahren..
ich bin jedenfalls der meinung das es eher von nachteil ist der jagdlobby irgendwelche informationen zu geben..

waidmanns heil


----------



## Ketta (23. September 2014)

Early bird, schneller als jojo


----------



## jojo2 (23. September 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> Early bird, schneller als jojo



nicht nur hier




10 platz!!

krass oder?!
lorbeerkranz!


----------



## jojo2 (23. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> freddy quinn kenne ich nicht




oh
das ist fünfmalige gewinner der transteuto (´76-´81)
dreimaliger gewinner der transpyrenäe (´79-´86)
und sieben mal isser die bergline in winterberg durchgefahren
(jahreszahlen liegen mir nicht vor, rest ist verbrieft!)

den hatte der jannik mal befragen müssen


----------



## schlabberkette (23. September 2014)

jau
top ten master
bin sehr zufrieden
wenn ich jetzt noch an meinen schwächen a lá kurventechnik, kraft, geschwindigkeit, bier, döner und wein arbeite, dann.....ja dann....

@jojo2 ich könnte dich als personaltrainer gebrauchen....dann hätte ich zwar ein tortenproblem aber damit käme ich klar!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. September 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jau
> top ten master
> bin sehr zufrieden
> wenn ich jetzt noch an meinen schwächen a lá kurventechnik, kraft, geschwindigkeit, bier, döner und wein arbeite, dann.....ja dann....
> ...



gebont!
ich bin allerdings schwierig
du wirst also an deinen personalaufgaben wachsen
konfontations
training


----------



## schlabberkette (23. September 2014)

wachsen? cool
das kenne ich
hab ich früher im winter mit den kufen am schlitten auch gemacht


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2014)

glückwunsch schlabber,,da hast du den franzorianern aber  gezeigt wie der teutonische lenker auf dem vorbau sitzt...teutonia,,,quasi das neue gallische dorf,,,statt römer verkloppen fahren die jetzt mtb...


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> oh
> das ist fünfmalige gewinner der transteuto (´76-´81)
> dreimaliger gewinner der transpyrenäe (´79-´86)
> und sieben mal isser die bergline in winterberg durchgefahren
> ...



hammer der typ,,,,kannte ich echt nicht,,,,der konnte nicht nur biken sondern auch singen..wusstest du das ??
habe im keller eine schellack (((wer schellack  nicht googeln muss ist alt)) von dem gefunden..
sind ein paar sprünge drauf,,aber ein lied geht in etwa so ::

junge, komm bald wieder bald wieder nach (D) haus,
junge, fahr nie wieder nie wieder in den wald hin(G)aus!
(C) ich mach mir (a) sorgen, (C)  sorgen um (G) dich,
(a) denk auch an (G) morgen (D) denk auch an (G) mich!
junge, komm bald wieder, bald wieder nach (D) haus,
junge, fahr nie wieder nie wieder in den wald hi(G)naus!

oh man,,waren das zeiten,,,,der heintje wollte immer zu seiner mama und der freddy hatte schiss das irgendein  junge im wald verloren geht..pussys...


----------



## jojo2 (23. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> habe im keller eine schellack



häh? was is das??

dass der frfeddy auch singen konnt - hamma!
erinnert mich an dich


so!
schluß! muss jetzt innen wald
jannik wenn du nix zu tun hast, komm einfach mit
is das beste, wo gibt

na gut
klettern is auch super


----------



## rigger (23. September 2014)

Kevin, Karsten und ich sind Freitag und Samstag in Willingen, Jens kommt Samstag nach. Wenn also noch einer Lust hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (23. September 2014)

so wars
wer mich findet, darf sich freuen


----------



## jojo2 (23. September 2014)

jörg heydt hab ich schon mal
und dich auch (stehend??)
und nico lau
gefreut!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. September 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> so sah es am we aus
> @jojo2: ich fand deine musik vom pusherman sehr passend und hab sie einfach geklaut
> besser wäre natürlich ein song namens pusherwomen gewesen, yeahhhhhh


Fortsetzung


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2014)

oh schöööön,,,päärchen wochenende,,,,muss ich mit meinem  fb auch mal wieder machen...


heute ist treff für singles,,singletrails fahren,,,treff am riesenbecker postweg,,,bocketal würde ich vorerst als treffpunkt meiden....die baustelle nervt und eine vollsperrung vom bockevalley steht auch noch an....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> oh schöööön,,,päärchen wochenende,,,,muss ich mit meinem  fb auch mal wieder machen...


Pärchenegel Wochenende könnte ich dir noch anbieten oder Gyroswochen bei uns?!


----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2014)

mensch schulte
die ketta hat unter das video genau das geschrieben,
was ich ausdrücken wollte
kein wunder, dass ich bei meiner ausdrucksweise
single im deister war


so diddie nun weißt du wie das mit der enduroveranstaltung war
ganze zeit nur schaiß gemacht
upps


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. September 2014)

ich nehm die gyroswochen,,,,von egeln muss ich immer aufstoßen.......


jamas


----------



## schlabberkette (24. September 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Fortsetzung



oh mann, saugudd 
war das ein verrücktes wochenende
da werd ich noch den kindern eurer kinder von erzählen
hom.........oooooooossss


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich nehm die gyroswochen,,,,von egeln muss ich immer aufstoßen.......
> 
> 
> jamas


Igitt, das finde ich !Achtung! egelich...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. September 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> oh mann, saugudd
> war das ein verrücktes wochenende
> da werd ich noch den kindern eurer kinder von erzählen
> hom.........oooooooossss


Das wäre cool, wenn du das machst! Guckt mal Kinder der Kinder, das ist der Onkel Currywurst, der will euch eine wurstige Mettgeschichte erzählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (25. September 2014)

Habe gerade mal das Wetter am Wochenende für Winterberg gecheckt, Prächtig!!!! Da müßen wir hin, wer hat Zeit das ist hier die Frage Bock haben sie alle, Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal, oder Samstag und Sonntag ist mir auch egal, ob der TB mitkommt ist mir auch egal!!! Ich will nach Winterberg!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. September 2014)

ooooooohhhhhhh fb,,,,,,,wie schade,,,,,,,unser päärchen wochenende muss leider noch warten...
on zapft is,,,am samstag ist doch oktoberfest angesagt..ich dachte du kommst mit...du in der krachernen mit deinen strammen waden,,,,,,,hhhmmmmmmm......
mütter sperrt die töchter ein und rettet euren sohn...
der fb kommt,,er hat die schönsten beine der nation....


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wer schellack  nicht googeln muss ist alt



Ne, alt ist erst wer Schellack nicht googeln kann, weil er nicht weiß was googeln heißt 

Schiene ist gerade vom Finger runter gekommen, jetzt heißt es den Finger langsam wieder mobil kriegen. Dieses B ist schon mit dem Finger getippt. Läuft doch...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. September 2014)

fein papa,,,tolles B was du da rausgehauen hast..fast wie das B von früher..trainier schön weiter...und tröste dich damit das es leute gibt  die  in ihrem ganzen leben noch nie einen finger krumm gemacht haben.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. September 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Igitt, das finde ich !Achtung! egelich...



willst du mit ??? tagesausflug  nach egeln,,,morgens  segeln und abends kegeln ohne regeln..
http://www.egeln.info/


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2014)

ich kann auch ohne worte!

http://enduro-mtb.com/rennbericht-bluegrass-enduro-tour-runde-5-guebwiller/


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. September 2014)

ich könnte auch ohne worte,,wenn ich wollte,,,aber ich will nicht,,,,darum schreibe ich jetzt das hier...und das..
so,,,fetich...
und hier noch was richtig geiles..
kennst du bestimmt schon jojo..oder ??? ich war da schon öfter zum skifahren,,,,wie steil das wirklich ist ,,ist unglaublich....ab min. 3:00 wird es richtig krank..
http://mpora.de/articles/biken-extrem-diese-mtb-tour-ist-wahnsinnig.html

morgen ab 13°° mentaltraining  als vorbereitung auf das oktoberfest..körperliche und geistige kräfte sammeln für die schwere aufgabe der kommenden nacht......treff am postweg..


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2014)

da sag ich jetzt nix zu
13uhr?

ich müsste meinen urlaub vorbereiten
und rasen mähen
und

13 uhr?
treff am postweg
krieg ich raus, wo das ist, wenn ich bis dahin wieder


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2014)

kann das sein, dass deine kuh krank ist?
die ist streifelig
also zumindest schon mal kein fleckfieber
das is bestimmt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. September 2014)

nee,,die kuh ist eine eingebildete kuh,,,,aber keine blöde kuh,,,,sie macht werbung für kuhstreifen..
sie ist der meinung das der zebrastreifen ausgedient hat.....schwarz/weiß..was ist mit den farben dazwischen ???
nieder mit dem zebrastreifen...
den treffpunkt findest du,,,dein gelehriger kurven/bunnyhopschüler kommt auch..


----------



## jojo2 (26. September 2014)

dann hoff ich mal, dass es morgen heftig regnet,
dann brauch ich keinen rasen mähen


das mit den zebrastreifen find ich super
ich bin auch dagegen


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. September 2014)

...................teutonisches morgenblatt.............
heute gibt es eine premiere zu feiern...der grosse bruder vom fb wird heute backe an backe mit ihm durch den teuto cruisen..alle sind gespannt wie eine deemax speiche ob das ohne grössere schäden über die bühne gehen wird..nitro+glyzerin...
sollte die sache zu brisant gewesen sein findet ihr weitere informationen in den öffentlichen medien...ick häv schiss..


----------



## enduro pro (27. September 2014)

Ohhh Gott


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. September 2014)

Moin...is den jetzt irgendjemand morgen in Wibe??


----------



## imfluss (27. September 2014)

War ne feine Runde heute. Und morgen wird gedeistert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. September 2014)

Ja ich bin Sonntag in Wibe! Hab heute in Willingen das Roadgap gemacht!!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. September 2014)

sauber rigger


----------



## ricobra50 (27. September 2014)

Ich bin morgen auch in Winterberg !


----------



## Papa-Joe (28. September 2014)

Woah Rigger, dicken Respekt! Das war eigentlich auch noch mein Projekt fuer diesen Sommer. Naja, wirds halt auf den nächsten Verschoben. Kannst mich dann ja rüber ziehen ;-)
Auf jeden Fall cooles Ding!


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2014)

uns allen einen guten start in die woche
möge der liebe gott mit uns sein,
keine dunklen wolken aufziehen und
die sonne scheinen lassen.
friede sei mit uns


viel spass auch noch


----------



## enduro pro (29. September 2014)

das wort zum montag


----------



## diddie40 (29. September 2014)

gibt mir eigentlich schon irgendwelche Aktionen für's nächste Wochenende?


----------



## rigger (29. September 2014)

Ich glaub bei ein paar ist harzen angesagt....


----------



## schlabberkette (29. September 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> uns allen einen guten start in die woche
> möge der liebe gott mit uns sein,
> keine dunklen wolken aufziehen und
> die sonne scheinen lassen.
> ...


das beste wetter hat
wer die sonne im herzen trägt
die woche hat begonnen und der montag ist fast geschafft
nicht so für die utahrianer
in 1 stunde und 30 minuten ist rampage
möge der dropgott mit ihnen sein....uuaaahhhh


----------



## jojo2 (29. September 2014)

so sollte es sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deusexmachina (29. September 2014)

so sei es


----------



## Ketta (29. September 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> gibt mir eigentlich schon irgendwelche Aktionen für's nächste Wochenende?



also die ketten hauen zum saison finale nochmal einen raus

    

finale  ohooo finale ohohohooo


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. September 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> also die ketten hauen zum saison finale nochmal einen raus
> 
> 
> 
> finale  ohooo finale ohohohooo


 dann knallt mal schön den Brasilianern einen rein! Mailand oder Madrid, hauptsache Italien!


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> also die ketten hauen zum saison finale nochmal einen raus
> 
> 
> 
> finale  ohooo finale ohohohooo




ihr denkt wohl,
ihr lebt nur einmal?!

sehr vernünftig!
lasst euch gehen!



dann seid ihr vor mir im nirvana
grüßt dann mal die nirvanesen


----------



## enduro pro (30. September 2014)

Was hast du dir denn so vorgestellt diddie??? Ich hab Urlaub...

samstag bomben wetter...Winterberg???

wenn wetter morgen gut is teuto angesagt...


----------



## enduro pro (30. September 2014)

ketten, ich will miiiiiiiiiiiiit...


----------



## diddie40 (30. September 2014)

Samstag Winterberg wäre ich dabei. Finale ist natürlich auch nicht das Schlechteste


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. September 2014)

nix enduro,,du bleibst auch hier...ich hätte  für nix in osna einsteigen und in finale wieder aussteigen können..
aber wat is ???? genau !!!! also is nix mit finale ..,,,woll.....und alleine hier bleiben will ich auch nich hömma...

für fussballer:::

Das ist eine Deprimierung. *(Andreas Möller)*Ich bin körperlich und physisch topfit. *(Thomas Häßler)*
Das habe ich ihm dann auch verbal gesagt. *(Mario Basler)*Ich hatte vom Feeling her ein gutes Gefühl. *(Andreas Möller)*. 
Gerade zu Hause liegt unsere Heimstärke. *(Carsten Ramelow)*


----------



## Ketta (30. September 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ihr denkt wohl,
> ihr lebt nur einmal?!
> 
> sehr vernünftig!
> lasst euch gehen!



YOLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (30. September 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ketten, ich will miiiiiiiiiiiiit...


hör nich auf´n tb
komm doch einfach miiihiiiiiiit!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (30. September 2014)

schlabber. das hört sich gut an


----------



## schlabberkette (30. September 2014)

ich weiß enduro


----------



## herby-hancoc (30. September 2014)

Freitag Winterberg ???


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. September 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hör nich auf´n tb
> komm doch einfach miiihiiiiiiit!!!!



neeeeiiiiiiiinnnnnnn,,,,bleib hier,,,finale ist total kacke,,,die trails an der nato base sind total langweilig ,,,die onkels mit dem shuttel streiken alle,,,,im monat oktober dürfen die wirte in finale kein bier ausschenken und  mama leone liegt im krankenhaus und bekommt ein kind...
bleib mal bei mich bei...
evtl. ist ja am samstag an der almhütte ein miss wet t-shirt contest..


----------



## diddie40 (30. September 2014)

na das sind schlagende Argumente, ich bleib hier, trinke Bier, und samstag an der almhütte ein miss wet t-shirt contest, auch nicht das Schlechteste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (30. September 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> evtl. ist ja am samstag an der almhütte ein miss wet t-shirt contest..



der herby ist sich aber auch für nix zu schade....


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. September 2014)

jeder hat seinen preis.......


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2014)

herby for president!
herby sei tbs angela!

und diddies natürlich


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2014)

und der staff bei vimeo liefert die hotte musik dazu
wir sehn uns in 10 tagen wieder
bis dann
ach so lang halt ich das gar nicht ohne euch aus


also bis morgen

hotte musik
for herbi
cu


----------



## schlabberkette (30. September 2014)

schönes tanzvideo jojo
ich hab da auch ein zappelvideo....bitte nicht nachmachen


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2014)

uhhh
what the fack 
erinnert mich das bloß??


----------



## schlabberkette (30. September 2014)

erinnert mich an
deister+highspeed+stepdown+bansheee+kacklandung=kein problem


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Oktober 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> erinnert mich an
> deister+highspeed+stepdown+bansheee+kacklandung=kein problem


poah..., ja zum Glück! Man, dieses Video..., Wursti, das kannste doch keinem zeigen! Leck mich fett, was manchen so passiert


----------



## rigger (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde Freitag abend Richtung Harz aufbrechen. Geplant ist bei mir ein Tag msb xtrail und ein Tag Braunlage. Ich hätte auch noch nen Platz im auto frei.
Übernachten werde ich im bulli.


----------



## Ketta (1. Oktober 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> schönes tanzvideo jojo
> ich hab da auch ein zappelvideo....bitte nicht nachmachen





schulte69 schrieb:


> poah..., ja zum Glück! Man, dieses Video..., Wursti, das kannste doch keinem zeigen! Leck mich fett, was manchen so passiert



ich hab mir das grad angeschaut, bis zum schluss, ich bin nass geschwitzt, ich hab nur gedacht, wann hört das endlich auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (1. Oktober 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich werde Freitag abend Richtung Harz aufbrechen. Geplant ist bei mir ein Tag msb xtrail und ein Tag Braunlage. Ich hätte auch noch nen Platz im auto frei.
> Übernachten werde ich im bulli.



 msb xtrail


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Oktober 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> ich hab mir das grad angeschaut, bis zum schluss, ich bin nass geschwitzt, ich hab nur gedacht, wann hört das endlich auf...


du musst ihm einfach abends den Mitternachtssnack verbieten und ein Würstchen in die handdrücken. Dann ist er glücklich und sucht nicht nach so nem Mist!


----------



## rigger (1. Oktober 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> msb xtrail


Mathias schmidt berg in st. andreasberg.


----------



## Ketta (1. Oktober 2014)

bei 12.27min hatte der tb auch einen platten 

http://enduro-mtb.com/hungrig-auf-hoehenmeter-die-gehrigs-auf-der-jagd-nach-dem-rekord/


----------



## diddie40 (1. Oktober 2014)

@Ketta schönes Filmchen, berghoch im Auto Übelkeit und trotzdem 15000 tiefenmeter fahren ist wohl ein typisches weibliches ..... oder auch nicht, viel Spaß in Finale

Wer fährt denn jetzt wann nach Winterberg?


----------



## herby-hancoc (1. Oktober 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> @Ketta schönes Filmchen, berghoch im Auto Übelkeit und trotzdem 15000 tiefenmeter fahren ist wohl ein typisches weibliches ..... oder auch nicht, viel Spaß in Finale
> 
> Wer fährt denn jetzt wann nach Winterberg?


Wir fahren am Freitag mit 6 Leuten


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Oktober 2014)

und am samstag um 13°° tour durch den teuto...herby,,,lass die saalbachmuschis heile..


----------



## diddie40 (2. Oktober 2014)

super, dann werde ich wohl beides mitnehmen. Eventuell fährt mein Sohn dann auch am Freitag mit nach Winterberg, dann fahren wir mit unserem Auto, wenn nicht, könnte ich dann bei einem mitfahren?


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2014)

wo geht es denn am samstag los???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (2. Oktober 2014)

Wär Samstag auch am Start. Neue Line ist auch passend fertiggeworden


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Oktober 2014)

13°° Dörenthe ??????????ß


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2014)

geht klar...


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Oktober 2014)

ok,,,13°° parkplatz an den klippen..mal schauen welche kreativität der imfluss auf seinen reisen  erworben hat...

codewort ::: almhütte

donnerstag ritt durch die nacht ????????


----------



## enduro pro (2. Oktober 2014)




----------



## butcherbird (3. Oktober 2014)

Wb Startrampe; unterhalten sich zwei Kinder (jugendliche??):Fahr schnell bevor der Opa mit dem Demo (Herby) fährt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabomania (3. Oktober 2014)

Falls noch jemand morgen nach Winterberg möchte,
Ich fahr morgen und habe noch einen Platz frei


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Oktober 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Wb Startrampe; unterhalten sich zwei Kinder (jugendliche??):Fahr schnell bevor der Opa mit dem Demo (Herby) fährt......



uuuhh fuuuck,,,,,und ich war nicht dabei...böse zungen behaupten er hätte sich nach der abfahrt im kutscherwirt einen seniorenteller bestellt...


----------



## enduro pro (3. Oktober 2014)

Was ein spass heute in wibe... Und danke an Opa für die Unterhaltung, wir haben mal wieder herzlich gelacht


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. Oktober 2014)

War Geil heute in Winterberg, aber wie das so ist Die letzte Fahrt hätte ich lieber sein lassen sollen, naja gehöhrt dazu!!!! Ein kleiner Tipp habe gerade im Newsbereich gesehen gibt einen neuen Mac Askill Film da wird gezeigt Wie man über einen Zaun, ohne viel zu überlegen drüber kommt ab 6min 10 sec echt sehenwehrt, woll easy!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (4. Oktober 2014)

Hättest du noch ein Bier getrunken wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Oktober 2014)

*heute 13°° workshop
*
aus aktuellem anlass findet heute ab 13°° ein workshop statt ... gemeinsam wollen wir erarbeiten was wir tun können um auch im reifen alter im mtb-sport akzeptiert zu werden....
welche wege gibt es / welche wollen wir  gehen ???
die teilnahme ist für senioren über 40 jahre kostenlos...
unter allen teilnehmern wird eine original afterbiking heizdecke verlost..


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> *heute 13°° workshop*
> die teilnahme ist für senioren über 40 jahre kostenlos...
> unter allen teilnehmern wir eine original afterbiking heizdecke verlost..


kehr.....endlich mal watt für umme und ich war nich da, verdammt........
wer hat die heizdecke gewonnen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Oktober 2014)

gewinner der afterbiking heizdecke der  ist deeeeeeeer,,,,,enduro pro........
herzlichen glückwunsch und viele spass mit dem produkt aus dem hause  rheumatreu ink.ontinenz..die marke für den reifen biker....


wie ist es in finale ????





mittwoch 17:30 ist wieder altherrenrunde...im bocketal ist treff...donnerstag nightride..treffpunkt per pn...


----------



## enduro pro (4. Oktober 2014)

year, ne Heizdecke...die kann ich über die reifen legen, dann sind die immer auf Temperatur


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wie ist es in finale ????
> .



keine ahnung wie es in finale ist
wir sind noch in den vogesen
aber hier ist es fantastico, wie der gemeine franzose zu sagen pflegt
die trails rund um den grand ballon sind sehr zu empfehlen und einen separaten urlaub wert....next year!!
morgen gehts dann aber weiter richtung finale!!!

glückwunsch enduro, so'ne heizdecke hast du dir doch schon immer gewünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (4. Oktober 2014)




----------



## rigger (5. Oktober 2014)

Viel Spass euch in finale!!! Da wollt ihr nicht mehr weg!!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gewinn der heizdecke!

Hier im Harz isses auch töfte, der Park hier in St. Andreasberg macht echt Spaß. Mein Buddy Jens hat es bisher geschafft ohne Krankenwagen auszukommen aber ne Kurbel an seinem rad und ne Felge bei nem leihrad mussten schon dran glauben!!!

Ansonsten alles cest bon wie die Italiener zu sagen pflegen!!
O


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Oktober 2014)

cest bon ??? ist doch spanisch,,,oder ?? egal.. ich habe eben gehört das die heizdecke an jemanden gespendet wurde der bedürftiger ist wie der enduro..es soll soll sich um einen demo-fahrer handeln..name unbekannt..höhö..
oh ,,nee,,augenblick,,,cest bon gibt es auch im französischen und heißt das alles gut ist...freut mich...
wünsche euch noch grande ballons in der hose  für den rest eurer tour..


----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2014)

Grand ballon in the pantalon..(französisch) die Heizdecke hat nen würdigen Besitzer gefunden, herby viel spaß damit  ,  der braucht sie dringender... ich kann meine reifen ja noch selbst "heiß" fahren


----------



## der krefelder (5. Oktober 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Grand ballon in the pantalon..(französisch) die Heizdecke hat nen würdigen Besitzer gefunden, herby viel spaß damit  ,  der braucht sie dringender... ich kann meine reifen ja noch selbst "heiß" fahren


ihr seit gemein.....nur weil der herby nackt den berg runter fährt
braucht der doch keine heizdecke


----------



## enduro pro (5. Oktober 2014)

deshalb nicht, aber wenn die Jugend am lift schon von "Rentner" und "opa" spricht, ja dann wird es zeit


----------



## oktavius (6. Oktober 2014)

moin, mal eine andere Frage. wo kann ich meinen Rahmen entlacken und neu pulvern lassen?


----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2014)

oktavius schrieb:


> Rahmen entlacken



ich würde dir dringend davon abraten
vor dem entlacken ist eine "kleine" wärmebehandlung fällig
mein sohn, was neles bruder ist, hat das mit seinem allurennrad machen lassen
sieht kacke aus



ich hab vor ein paar jahren auch mal farbe an mein jimbo gebracht
einfach übergestrichen!
die farbe hält immer noch!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Oktober 2014)

sieht echt kacke aus,,,blau ,,rot ,,gelb,,weiß..das war vorher so schön schwarz...ich würde es wieder schwarz lackieren..
geschmackssache eben...der fb hat sogar sein carbon hardtail zum entlacken gebracht..es gab keine probleme...na ja..fast keine..

@enduro pro
hast du gestern nicht was vergessen ???? es gab mächtig was auf die ohren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. Oktober 2014)

Hier das Video aus Willingen vom vorletzten WE!!

Hat einer diese Woche noch mal bock auf ne Tour im Teuto, hab noch Urlaub!!


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Oktober 2014)




----------



## enduro pro (8. Oktober 2014)

bleibt es beim Termin heute???


----------



## diddie40 (8. Oktober 2014)

ich bin für heute raus


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Oktober 2014)

finale oho
finale ohohohooo
vorgestern erste kurze tour
donna dh, sonnenschein, ganz nett, allerdings mit frontflip over handlebar, alles gut..
gestern dauermegapisswetter, lange runde bis zur nato base, h-trail runter, geil, no crash!
heute bei sonnenschein an den uomi-dh rangetraut
auch männer-dh genannt 
der flowige zubringer wurde meiner kopfbedeckung schon zum verhängnis....neue halbschale schrott, körper leicht geprellt, ff noch ganz 
dann der dh-abschnitt
oh lalaaaaa
oben schotterig flowig
danach steil, schotterig, rinnig, stufig, felsig
tres bien, mucho gusto, alter schwede...
aber kein weiterer crash... ;-)
allerdings ist mein bike nach 6 tagen um geschätzte 2jahre gealtert...so mutt datt!
greetz in die nördlichen gefilden!!!


----------



## rigger (8. Oktober 2014)

Oh Mann Schlabber du bist ja schlimmer wie der Jens mit seinen stürzen...  Finale ist nicht ohne hab ich ja auch festgestellt...

Viel Spass noch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Oktober 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> frontflip over handlebar


Das hast du garnicht erwähnt...

Komm hier, guck ma..., datt macht gute Laune:












WURST Merchandising sag ich nur


Bleibt und werdet gesund! Schöne Grüße


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Oktober 2014)

und zack....die gute laune ist immer noch da
danke 

kumma hier kasi
du kennst doch den uomi-dh noch nicht
unser bikebuddy cg fährt den in seinem neuen video
der trail war teil von der enduroworldseries 
im vid siehst du die flowigen abschnitte
nur einmal ganz kurz das steile schotterstück!!


----------



## enduro pro (9. Oktober 2014)

shöne strecken schlabber.. heile bleiben 

TB, wie sieht es mit nightride heute aus???


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Oktober 2014)

ich liege seit montag  mit angina im bett....mit angelina wäre mir deutlich lieber..morgens mit angina in die  tanzschule,,,danach mit angina in die tonne...
so sieht es aus...kacke...stell dir vor es ist tough mudder und du bist nicht dabei...ick hang mi up...
gestern war ich mit dem krefelder das erste mal wieder an der luft,,wandern für gebrechliche ,,,angina fand das nicht gut und kratzt jetzt noch mehr wie vorher,,,aber dafür haben wir durch zufall was neues entdeckt...
einen trail,,,,so breit wie,,, wie ein,,sorry,,,mir fällt nichts ein was in etwa so breit sein könnte..auf jeden fall schmal,,ganz schmal,,und fahrbar...sogar mit dem fahrrad...nix mit action ,,aber schön...und ganz schmal,,oh,,dass hatten wir schon...
worum ging es gleich ??? ach ja,,nightride geht nicht...ick hang mi up...hatten wir auch schon..egal..
am wochenende bin ich auch nicht dabei..egal...


depressionale grüsse von haaaatschi


@krefelder
weißt du was so schmal wie der neue trail ist ???


----------



## enduro pro (9. Oktober 2014)

ne angelina hatte ich mal...kurz... die war ein heißes gerät...ne Heizdecke so zu sagen 

war heut nachmittag seeehr feucht im wald


geht denn was am Wochenende???


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Oktober 2014)

Ketta schreibt: gute besserung tb, ich kann dich gut verstehen, ich lieg seit montag auch im bett, im wohnwagen in finale  , gestern einen  trail gefahren, heute wieder zu schwach, aber morgen  greif ich wieder an ...


----------



## enduro pro (9. Oktober 2014)

Ohhh Andrea...kein schöner Urlaub


----------



## jojo2 (9. Oktober 2014)

tb!
gute genesung

mit salbeitee gurgeln!
mit angelina im duett - das klingt schöner
aber nich im bett!

frische luft!
am besten mit manuela spazieren gehen!
macht mehr spass

und jetzt schick ich dir kein video
sondern ganz viel chiiii

andrea kriegt aber midnestens die hälfte davon ab

finale hmm finale
das liegt südwestlich von hier
also dann
chiiiiiiiiiiiiii



okay gibt kein wirklich passendes emoticon
ihr kriegt sie alle


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Oktober 2014)

TB und Andrea, bronchiale Hustengrüsse zurück mit den besten genesungsgrüssen. Ich häng mich auch bald am Rotzefaden auf. Seit dem Deister Wochenende habe ich die Pest und war nicht mehr aufm Rad. Andrea, ich glaub da haste mich schon angesteckt! Jetzt haben wir es... Hier auch so ein Ding: :-( und der hier 

At Aldi assers: Schöne Grüße aus Zuhause


----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2014)

ach du also auch?!
oh shit – gute besserung

mannomann! dann hab ich euch wohl im deister angesteckt…
keine stimme, nicht mehr aller sinne und der rest wie immer wie vom bus überfahren
wenn das die symptome sind,
dann sorry….



wie dem auch sei:
schöne grüße aus nauders!!

hier isset toll! so erholsam. so ruhig, so sonnig
im restaurant bestellen die am nebentisch
seniorenteller und erzählen sich, dass sie jedes jahr immer wieder hierherkommen
„so schön ruhig“
wo se recht haben, ham se recht. hier fühl ich mich wohl!


und! hier darf man kein mountainbike fahren
außer
auf den dafür zugelassenen strecken und die sind saugut!
frommerstrail in fiss mit panorama – besser als bei mir zuhause und
nebenan der bikepark, der mir auch etwas gefällt, aber für den hatte ich keine zeit

in nauders gibt’s den mutzkopf mit mtb-strecken. herrlich!
ausgesetzt, sacksteil, spitzkehren im hang, wurzelteppiche, hohlwege mit findlingen ausgekleidet, wurzelteppiche – alles, was das herz begehrt und auf dem berg gegenüber gibts auch panorama mit dem plamort und diesen berühmten panzersperren und! den 1a runter nach reschen – halbschale auf und ab geht die lucy!

und das beste: weil hier nix los ist, sind die meisten lifte geschlossen.
also eine stunde hochfahren und dann: ab geht die lucy. voll enduro!!

aber das kennt ihr ja alles schon, ihr seid ja dauernd in den alpen

ich hab dieses mal nur trockene strecken vorgefunden, und heute siehts auch nicht nach regen aus. ich konnte die also nicht im nassen fahren üben.
nun ja, komm ich halt nächstes jahr wieder
is so schön ruhig hier
einmal seniorenteller bitte

ich möchte an dieser stelle dem lieben gott für meine ständig schmerzenden, 
aber doch immer wieder erstaunlich beweglichen muskeln und bänder danken!

*habe die ehre!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (10. Oktober 2014)

das klingt nach viel Spaß, rock on


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Oktober 2014)

ne Jojo, der Bus war das zum Glück nicht. Nur die kleinen Insassen darin vermutlich. Aber es geht stetig bergauf. Nur halt langsam. Wenn man so Sachen verschleppt, kennste ja..., dann wirds umso schöner.

Euch noch ganz viel Spaß da wo ihr seid. Klingt saugut.

Mahlzeit!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2014)

so, für alle die krank sind, zuhause nicht weg konnten oder noch arbeiten sind...ich hab Urlaub und hier mein heutiger urlaubsbericht 
ich war heut in der Tundra von riesenbeck...birkenwälder so weit das auge reicht, sanfte Hügel, schmaler pfad...bild



dann bin ich am sagenumwobenen brumleytal vorbeigekommen, herrliche Weitsicht auf die Prärie...bild 


an den hängen des dörenter berges hab ich die sonne genossen, einen kleinen Snack gehabt und bin dann weiter, immer bergauf...bild 


dann war ich noch auf einem hohen berg, dort, wo im tal der mühlenbach entspringt...steile wände gab es dort...bild 


dann der wahnsinnige blick vom gipfel des dreikaiserstuhles, kurz vor der Baumgrenze...
ich hatte einen super ausblick auf den gipfel des klotenbergs mit der Formation des blücherfelsens. was ein ausflug...bild 


was für eine ausfahrt..super wetter, 22 grad, sonne pur und keine wanderer....

und was habt ihr heut so gemacht??????


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Oktober 2014)

vielen dank aus der einzellzelle und suicide grüsse  an alle für die die bilder vom enduro nicht in schwarz-weiß erscheinen...
20° und sonne in teutonia..habe zum üben mal eben kurz einen langen hals aus dem fenster gemacht ..
danach  war ich  kurz im strickladen um mir einen zu kaufen,,man sind die teuer...da blieb mir glatt die luft weg..höhö..

wie ein sehr mitleidiger biker  mal sagte :::: finale,nauders oder wuppervalley,,,hauptsache biken..
euch viel spass ..wir sehen uns...


----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2014)

strickladen???versuchs mal auf ner hanf-farm  rauchen und knüpfen


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Oktober 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> was für eine ausfahrt..
> 
> und was habt ihr heut so gemacht??????



 einen strick gekauft und ihm nach deinem kommentar eine neue bestimmung gegeben....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> einen strick gekauft und ihm nach deinem kommentar eine neue bestimmung gegeben....


Schick ihn mir, ich hab mal Segelknoten geübt. Die bekommt er nie auf...


----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2014)

Kann man segelknoten rauchen ???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Oktober 2014)

wasn das für ne Frage? Kannste dir mit Butterknoten die Schuhe zumachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2014)

Reißverschluss


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Oktober 2014)

klemm dir nix


----------



## schlabberkette (10. Oktober 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> so, für alle die krank sind, zuhause nicht weg konnten oder noch arbeiten sind...ich hab Urlaub und hier mein heutiger urlaubsbericht
> ich war heut in der Tundra von riesenbeck...birkenwälder so weit das auge reicht, sanfte Hügel, schmaler pfad...bild
> Anhang anzeigen 327756
> 
> ...



aaalso enduro
ich glaub du flunkerst uns was vor
da wo zuhause ist, kann einfach kein urlaub sein
das geht nicht....so kenne ich das nicht....
deine schilderungen und fotos gaukeln uns urlaubsstimmung und sagenhafte landschaften vor...

hier meine infragestellungen:

zu bild 1: das sind zu 99% keine birken!
zu bild 2: weitsicht ist alles über 5km,,ich sehe nur bäume bis 300m....und schon gar überhaupt keine prärie!!
zu bild 3: ich sehe keinen snack...und bergauf gefahren bist du, unmöglich!? wo ist der videobeweis??
zu bild 4: okay, ich sehe fels...ist das bild überhaupt richtig herum? wo ist der bach?
zu bild 5: entweder sehe ich waldsterben oder abholzung....das hat mit "baumgrenze" nix zu tun!
zu kommentar: "keine wanderer"......aha, das ist der beweis.......das kannnnnnn einfach nicht sein!!!

neneee, wir lassen uns nicht reinlegen 

tb und schulte
ihr braucht keinen bindfaden......!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Oktober 2014)

Ach Schlabber... Nur kein Neid. Du warst halt schon laaaang nicht mehr in teutonien


----------



## Papa-Joe (11. Oktober 2014)

Oh man Enduro, wenn ich deine Bilder sehe bekomme ich Sehnsucht nach meiner alten "wood"!

Ich kann schon wieder ne richtige Faust machen, nur die Drähte stören noch ziemliche beim zupacken. Die kommen nächsten Montag aber auch endlich aus dem Finger und ich hoffe dass ich dann die Woche drauf wieder in den Wald komme.


TB, was ist denn da los? Ich war sicher, dass wenigstens du die Teutonische Ehre verteidigen würdest. Hast du dein Ticket denn wenigstens auch auf nen Termin im nächsten Jahr verschoben? Ich habs nämlich noch nicht aufgegeben! Die Schlacht mag ich verloren haben, den Krieg werde ich gewinnen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Oktober 2014)

nee papa,,abgemeldet habe ich mich nicht,,,,bis mitte der woche habe ich noch gedacht das das irgendwie schon gehen wird...aber mir wird immer noch  kalt wenn ich nur die tür vom kühlschrank auf mache...
einzelkindsyndrom ...auch mos kälfken genannt..
kohle ist weg,,,,das thema tough mudder nicht....
wenn du weißt wann und wo du startest bin ich dabei...
wir sind wieder im rennen...eigentlich waren wir nie raus..

die oper ist erst zu ende wenn die dicke frau gesungen hat...tschaka.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Oktober 2014)

So kennt man dich tiger!


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Oktober 2014)

tiger ?? eher ein dicker kater der auf der glühenden heizung pennt...
hauptsache am 25. sind alle wieder fit,,nicht wegen den paar kilometern,,nein,, ich werde einfach das gefühl  nicht los das es im anschluss an die tour alkohol geben könnte..und davon viel...ist aber nur so ein gefühl..

@saalbachmuschis
gibt es jetzt einen festen termin für 2015 ????? ziel ist egal,,,es geht nur um den termin
((((((ohne whatsapp ist man heute nur noch ein halbwissender)))))))))
bitte pn.....

oooooohhhhhhhhhh,,genau 10:40,,,,,,,,meine startzeit....fuck...


----------



## diddie40 (12. Oktober 2014)

genau, mal eben posten, was nächstes Jahr so geplant ist. Lac Blanc, Saalbach und so...


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte nächstes jahr wohl gerne mal nach les deux alpes oder Alpe d´huez.


----------



## enduro pro (12. Oktober 2014)

ich wäre für lac blanc im mai/Juni, wie dieses jahr...

jemand dabei??? die hütte in orbey kostet € 320.- die Woche....

und TB, saaaaalbach.....das war sooooo schön dieses jahr


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Oktober 2014)

Ketta schreibt : gestern  antipasti bestellt, wir wollten auf keinen Fall  Muscheln, unser italienisch reichte nicht, wir bekamen:   



 
Solo vongole!


----------



## enduro pro (12. Oktober 2014)

das sieht lecker aus


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Oktober 2014)

ein bekannter hat mal in venedig  ,,,,weltmänisch wie er ist,,,ein grande gelato bestellt,,,,als der kellner kam und ihm einen grande salato auf den tisch gestellt hat war der tag für alle anwesenden gerettet...
der salat kostete 20€,,der gesichtsausdruck  unbezahlbar...


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Oktober 2014)

@enduro pro
hast du den hauptsponsor der noch ausstehenden saalbachmuschi revival party in letzter zeit gesehen ???
hat er die location und das bier am start ?????
mittwoch 16:30 rehabiken ????
waren die amis 1969 wirklich auf dem mond ????
warum habe ich kein whatsapp ????


samstag jemand zeit für eine längere tour zum vulkan ???? mit etwas glück werden wir vom wachdienst erwischt und können eine richtig fette verfolgungsjagd anzetteln..
.....bike vs car .....mensch vs maschine.....gut vs böse.....genau das richtige nach 2 wochen pause..uuuuuuuaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Der Cherusker (13. Oktober 2014)

Also ich war 1969 auf den Mond bin vor den klingonischen Winter geflohen, saukalt!!!! Muß dich leider enttäuschen Dimitrie war da und der ist leider Russe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Oktober 2014)

der fb,,,,er lebt,,was ist mit der saalbachparty ???? 50 liter bier und sinnliche getränke warten darauf in strömen zu fliessen...hast du die location ????? der krefelder hat die bilder sortiert,,,der grieche wartet auf einen anruf,,,,jetzt fehlt nur noch das ok vom hauptsponsor..
falls du dich nicht erinnern kannst,,der bist du....


@schulte69 
ist das dort wo ich glaube das es dort ist ??? wuppervalley vom feinsten ??


----------



## Der Cherusker (13. Oktober 2014)

Da haben wir ein klares Problem, habe mir letzte Woche bei der Arbeit den Kopf gestoßen, kann ab da mich nur an die letzten 4 Wochen erinnern!!!! Wer bist Du nochmal, halt warte irgendwas sagt mir das ich das gar nicht wissen sollte, ich glaube mir wird gerade übel schei..... ich glaub ich muß kotzen!!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> Ist das dort wo ich glaube das es dort ist ??? wuppervalley vom feinsten ??


Jo TB, ist da aber psssssst!

Die Inflagrantiallee seid ihr nicht gefahren 
Müssen wir wohl irgendwann mal nachholen


----------



## enduro pro (13. Oktober 2014)

der FB gibt zu ein problem zu haben...nur eins???


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Oktober 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Da haben wir ein klares Problem, habe mir letzte Woche bei der Arbeit den Kopf gestoßen



und ??? was soll dabei schon passiert sein ??? bist du eigentlich  immer noch als rauchmelder bei  lidl ????

aber kein problem,,,,wir haben alles auf video........50 liter* f*rei*b*ier..leeeeecker....


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Oktober 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Jo TB, ist da aber psssssst!
> 
> Die Inflagrantiallee




inflagrantiallee,,,,,,abgefahrener name für einen trail....kommt ins roadbook..


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (13. Oktober 2014)

samstag jemand zeit für eine längere tour zum vulkan ???? mit etwas glück werden wir vom wachdienst erwischt und können eine richtig fette verfolgungsjagd anzetteln..
.....bike vs car .....mensch vs maschine.....gut vs böse.....genau das richtige nach 2 wochen pause..uuuuuuuaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh[/QUOTE]

fährt der Wachdienst da mit nem weißen Golf rum ???


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Oktober 2014)

die fahren blaue opel corsa,,wieso ???


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (13. Oktober 2014)

bin letzte Woche Sonntag oben auf der Halde gewesen und da wurde ich von einem weißen Golf verfolgt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Oktober 2014)

hast du es gut,,,hast deine verfolgungsjagd schon gehabt,,,einer von den jagdaufsehern fährt einen golf,,,kann sein das der weiß ist....egal..ist nur ein golf..aber mutig....kommt mit einem golf zur querfeldein challenge..unter range rover lassen wir uns nicht erwischen...


@enduro pro 
war der golf von dem typen der auf uns geschossen hat weiß ???


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> warum habe ich kein whatsapp ????



Sei froh... fang gar nicht erst mit dem Scheiß an... es gibt dann kein zurück mehr...



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hast du es gut,,,hast deine verfolgungsjagd schon gehabt,,,einer von den jagdaufsehern fährt einen golf,,,kann sein das der weiß ist....egal..ist nur ein golf..aber mutig....kommt mit einem golf zur querfeldein challenge..unter range rover lassen wir uns nicht erwischen...



Der Range Rover ist auch nur ein Golf im Schafspelz!
(Kann ich eigentlich auch Bitcoins in die schlechte Wortspielkasse werfen?)


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2014)

Weiß ich nicht mehr, die "Full Metal jackets " flogen so tief...ich glaub er war weiß...


----------



## butcherbird (14. Oktober 2014)

TB zum Thema Verfolgungsjagd.........weißt du noch...... "WARRIORS"

Ich kann nicht mehr ...sicher,... ja sicher ...Gott sei dank

https://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_617173&feature=iv&list=PL8D6823EA76AE6E4B&src_vid=aRM2YcGpmxg&v=zL0ipXUD-uU


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Oktober 2014)

jau,,, warriors,,kommt raus und spielt mit uns...das waren noch zeiten...
heute freut man sich schon  wenn er von einem 78 jährigen jagdaufseher im weißen golf verfolgt wird...wir werden alt..

morgen um 14°° sehr entspannte runde ohne stress..es sei denn der campingonkel hat zeit zum spielen..
campingonkel,,komm raus und spiel mit uns...yyyeeehhhaaaa..
bereit wenn sie es sind...ach,,neee,,,dass war in einem anderen film...


----------



## enduro pro (14. Oktober 2014)

1400 bin dabei... Dörente???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (14. Oktober 2014)

Ihr habt noch was vom Leben Jungs.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Oktober 2014)

14°° riesenbecker postweg..
codewort : weißer rolf


@Papa-Joe
kann man einem laster das saufen und rauchen abgewöhnen ???
M A N kann...
(6 Bitcoins freiwillig )

und hier,,die sind am 15.11 in emsdetten..noch jemand lust auf einen beschaulichen abend bei besinnlicher musik ???????


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> und hier,,die sind am 15.11 in emsdetten..noch jemand lust auf einen beschaulichen abend bei besinnlicher musik ???????


haben die letztes jahr nicht auch an dem datum gespielt?
menno
warum denn immer am 15.11.????
da kann ich doch nie....schitte


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> und hier,,die sind am 15.11 in emsdetten..noch jemand lust auf einen beschaulichen abend bei besinnlicher musik ???????



Wollte gerade begeister "Jo, bin dabei" schreiben, aber dann viel mir ein, dass an dem Wochenende, noch nicht ganz klar ob am 14. oder 15.11, ne Party mit noch viel mehr Licht, heißerer Pyroshow und krasserer Musik läuft... unsere nächste WG Party steht an!


----------



## Zico (15. Oktober 2014)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Wollte gerade begeister "Jo, bin dabei" schreiben, aber dann viel mir ein, dass an dem Wochenende, noch nicht ganz klar ob am 14. oder 15.11, ne Party mit noch viel mehr Licht, heißerer Pyroshow und krasserer Musik läuft... unsere nächste WG Party steht an!


Sag auf jeden Fall bescheid!!!


----------



## butcherbird (15. Oktober 2014)

Herby,
Ich hab dich bei Youtube gesehen...........und ich meine nicht den rechten....Hähähä......


----------



## butcherbird (15. Oktober 2014)

nach einer Minute kommt der Satz wo ich Herby erkannt habe.....


----------



## jojo2 (15. Oktober 2014)

http://mtbn.ws/vtpi


----------



## enduro pro (15. Oktober 2014)

Bubba j is genau herby


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Oktober 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> nach einer Minute kommt der Satz wo ich Herby erkannt habe.....





enduro pro schrieb:


> Bubba j is genau herby




are you ready to rumble ??????? ping....zwei gegen einen.....leichter schwinger zum kinn,,,leberhaken aus der anderen richtung....herby bleibt cool in seiner ecke stehen und raucht erstmal in ruhe zu ende...


@schlabberkette 
hat der jedes jahr am 15.11 geburtstag ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (16. Oktober 2014)

ist der erste mai immer am 01.05.??? fragen die nur der FB beantworten kann...

so wie gestern, kommen wir am treff an, steht FB's auto dort, mitgefahren ist er nicht...was war das??? ein FB 2014 original..


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @schlabberkette
> hat der jedes jahr am 15.11 geburtstag ???


jau, voll unverschämt
und er will den termin einfach nicht ändern...


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Oktober 2014)

Ketta schreibt: Fiiinale aaadeee ...


----------



## ricobra50 (17. Oktober 2014)

Andre  Urlaub vorbei   ?


----------



## bravebiker (17. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> samstag jemand zeit für eine längere tour zum vulkan ????



Gerne!, lass uns mal telefonieren oder pn.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> Ketta schreibt:  ...



dann is ketta wieder fit?
astrein 
jute heimfahrt


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Oktober 2014)

Ketta schreibt: jau wieder fit
Will Sonntag jemand mit mir ins Bergische?


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2014)

mann!
ich hab mich grad mit jemandem unterhalten,
der für golden earring gearbeitet hatte
ein stück von denen fiel mir sofort wieder ein
schönes wochenende!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2014)

bei radar love fällt mir die heutige post aus dem bergischen ein... huuuuurraaa,,,,ich habe eine traffistar s330 stationär blitzanlage gekauft....die macht echt super [email protected],,,wenn du am sonntag ins bergische kommst,,bringst du mir aus sprockhövel meinen blitzer mit ??? oder,,,,wie wäre es wenn du am sonntag mit uns ins teutonische kommst??

wir wollten eben nach dem biken noch im  grünen jäger in osnabrück ein bier trinken,,,mist,,,,heute ist dort ""for gay-bikers only"""...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bravebiker (17. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wir wollten eben nach dem biken noch im  grünen jäger in osnabrück ein bier trinken,,,mist,,,,heute ist dort gay-party...



Zum Hancoc noch einmal, ich kenne jemanden der heute Abend dort ist


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Oktober 2014)

höhö,,,,wer könnte das nur sein ???
fährt der morgen auch mit ????


----------



## bravebiker (17. Oktober 2014)

Du bist so heiß wie ein VULKAN!

das heutige Motto im Grünen Jäger






Ob der Opa mit dem Demo auch tanzen kann???


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2014)

geht was am sonntag???


----------



## Ketta (18. Oktober 2014)

[QUOTE="Teuto Biker, post: 12398111, wie wäre es wenn du am sonntag mit uns ins teutonische kommst??

[/QUOTE]

wann und wo?


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2014)

Egal wo im teuto, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Oktober 2014)

ist 10°° am parkplatz  für euch ok ???


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2014)

also für mich ja..ketta??


----------



## Ketta (18. Oktober 2014)

mmhh, ich glaub ich fahr doch ins bergische, vielleicht gibts ja in sprockhövel auch ein foto für mich


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Oktober 2014)

die haben bestimmt nichts gegen ein foto von dir....ab 133 km/h ist es sogar in farbe und du kannst mitglied im sprockhöveler fotoclub werden..also,,wenn die 70 kommt derbe auf den pin drücken....wünsche gute jagd...
evtl. können dich die beiden bilder von unserer heutigen flower power tour umstimmen..


----------



## jojo2 (18. Oktober 2014)

tag die herren
ich hab zwar nix zu sagen, aber stumm bleiben is auch keine alternative
ich hab heute einer tochter beim umzuch ins hochsauerland geholfen
gästezimmer hab ich mir schon angeguckt - mit blick aufn wald - passt!
einzige problem ist die strecke vom sauerland inn deister,
zu ihrer schwester, die ist nämlich vor drei wochen an den deister
gezogen
wirdn stressiges jahr nächstes jahr mit all dem reisen

ihr plant wieder portes du soleil?
ich hab auch geplant in die matsche zu fahren
da solls hin gehen
(und sollte da die sonne scheinen, gehts einfach wieder nach hafjell)

so denn bis denn


----------



## enduro pro (18. Oktober 2014)

bleibt es bei morgen früh???


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Thomas

ich habe mich für Willingen entschieden bis nächste Woche  !!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Oktober 2014)

jau ritschi,,,mittwoch startet die nächste reise durch teutonien...
die tour von morgen wurde auf bikerfreundlichere zeit verlegt..
ääähh,,jojo,,,dass ist doch kein zufall .......


----------



## jojo2 (18. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ääähh,,jojo,,,dass ist doch kein zufall .......



das seh ich genauso!






und wenn ich dann noch zeit hab und tatsächlich auf der insel sein werde
mach ich nochn abstecher zu denen hier
die gefallen mir
gute nacht







denn wenn ich die fahrn seh,
hab ich gar nix mehr gegen murmelbahnen


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Oktober 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> (und sollte da die sonne scheinen, gehts einfach wieder nach hafjell)
> 
> 38558[/MEDIA]



mache dir keine sorgen jojo,,,ein freund von mir wohnt in inverness.."es sind ca. 100 km bis zum berg des regens" hat er mir mal gesagt..du wirst bestimmt nicht enttäuscht werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (19. Oktober 2014)

Wer ihn erkennt darf ihn behalten


----------



## enduro pro (19. Oktober 2014)




----------



## jojo2 (19. Oktober 2014)

das war leicht
das is jan ulrich
sieht man auch am steil

und enduro
klasse! du machst fortschritte, jetzt sind deine kiefern endlich birken
ganz viele sogar
super

schönen tach habt ihr euch dafür ausgesucht
vor ziemlich genau zwei jahren war ich da ja auch schon mal
da wars auch soschönsonnig

aber jetzt is schluß
ich muss die wäsche von der leine holen
es regnet


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Oktober 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Wer ihn erkennt darf ihn behalten[/ATTACH]



jan ulrich ??? nee,,,dass ist ein fb..richtig enduro ??? ein fb mit iq 17 oder sogar iq 18 und 39mm beinen...richtig ??? gehört der jetzt mir ???

heute 20:15 wdr,,,,fortbildung für den interessierten teutonen :::

Reportage



20.15




Wunderschön!
Reisereportage
Teutoburger Wald - In acht Etappen auf dem Hermannsweg




Von der münsterländischen Parklandschaft geht es rauf ins Tecklenburger Land. Auf dem Weg liegen die Dörenther Klippen mit dem 'Hockenden Weib', einer sagenumwobenen Felsformation. Im Kneipp- und Luftkurort Tecklenburg erfreut sich das Wander-Duo an den vielen hübschen Fachwerkhäusern, in Bad Iburg am Schloss mit seinem riesigen Rittersaal.


----------



## enduro pro (19. Oktober 2014)

TB, nicht ganz richtig...IQ ca. 16, dafür heute zeitweise 43mm Beinchen...und schmutzig war er heute...aber er gehört dir...mußt ihn nur selbst abholen in seinem onanierstübchen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Oktober 2014)

oh geil,,,dann habe ich jetzt  3 fb`s......
einen zum biertrinken,,einen zum biertrinken und ,,,,und einen zum ,,zum biertrinken..ej enduro,,wieso habe ich keinen fb mit dem ich biken gehen kann ????


----------



## jojo2 (20. Oktober 2014)

hab ich schon ne schöne woche gewünscht?
viel spass noch


----------



## jojo2 (20. Oktober 2014)

aber was ihr alten männer wirklich sehen und hören wollt ist das hier!
ich kenn euch doch


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2014)

das video erinnert mich stark an saalbach 2014...der trail an den bergstadl,,der gesang an die endlosen kulturellen nächte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2014)

ich wußte doch das passt

eigentlich wollte ich da anfang november hin (wg. hannah barnes),
aber ausgerechnet dann mach ich einen familienwochenendausflug nach
hahnenklee (soll man eigentlich erst nächstes jahr hin) und nach braunlage
tja, freizeitnot


----------



## enduro pro (21. Oktober 2014)

Der Gesang erinnert seeeehr stark an Saalbach..... Fb und tb im Duett...fehlt nur noch das Bild, wie der Tee B versucht den Takt mit zu klopfen


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2014)

,,lass dir nichts einreden fb....wir beiden haben ganz toll zusammen gesungen...
und dein taktgefühl war auch schon schlimmer,,,zumindest musikalisch...höhö..

termin für saalbach 2015 ist bestätigt..grüsse an alle von klaus...der hängt für 6 wochen auf sumatra ab...

@jojo2 
hahnenklee würde mich auch mal wieder reizen,,,hannah barnes natürlich auch,,aber hahnenklee noch mehr..
na ja,,fast noch mehr.....


----------



## diddie40 (21. Oktober 2014)

wann geht´s denn nach Saalbach?


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hahnenklee würde mich auch mal wieder reizen,,,hannah barnes natürlich auch,,aber hahnenklee noch mehr..
> na ja,,fast noch mehr.....



ahh
der wink mit dem zaunphall wurde gesehen
ich geb hier bescheid, wofür ich mich und an welchen tagen entscheide
darüberhinaus habe ich mal gegoogelt, wer hannah barnes ist
er ist die schwester von joe barnes
und fährt richtig viel fahrrad und ich finde,  besser - also viel schöner jedenfalls - als sein bruder

ein video hab ich auch gefunden - ging meine mittagspause für drauf
upps
jezz is se vorbei


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Oktober 2014)

das finde ich auch,,,der bruder von  hannah fährt besser wie joey,,da braucht ihre schwester  sich nicht zu verstecken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Oktober 2014)

für die Leute ohne Fabebook ;-))


----------



## butcherbird (22. Oktober 2014)

TB ich glaub der meint dich..........


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Oktober 2014)

mich ??? bin ich der einzige der kein jünger des zuckerberg geworden ist ???? ok !!!
jau ghostrider,,starkes dingen da über den double...so ein ding wollte ich auch schon öfter mal springen,,,und immer wenn ich schiss habe mache ich
autosuggestion,,dass klappt auch meistens,,,nur bei tables mit loch sehe ich mich immer in dem loch liegen,,meistens ohne fahrrad..glückwunsch das es bei dir anders ist....

so ,,danke butcherbird,,,,nun komme ich mir echt ein wenig assi vor,,,kein facebook,,kein fernseher und kein whatsapp..ich gehe gleich in die nächste telefonzelle und bestelle mir den krempel....dann komme ich auch dahinter ob wir in diesem jahr fusballweltmeister geworden sind oder nicht...ich glaube ich nehme sofort einen flachbildfarbfernseher,,,,da bin ich auf dem neusten stand...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Oktober 2014)

Thomas du bis echt der beste...Lach mich weg


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der kein jünger des zuckerberg geworden ist ????


 nein, bist du nicht!


----------



## enduro pro (23. Oktober 2014)

spalter


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Oktober 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> nein, bist du nicht!




aahh,,danke ,,,da denkt mann,,man ist ganz allein und dann kommt der schulte ,,und schon ist man sich sicher alles richtig gemacht zu haben...danke schulte..
ich traue facebook auch nicht,,,mich stört da was,,,*f*ace*b*ook,,,,,zufall ????
der fb geht nie an sein telefon,,öffnet nie die haustür und hört nie zu,,und trotzdem weiß er immer bescheid wann biketreff ist....zufall ???


----------



## enduro pro (24. Oktober 2014)

Fb - cia / fbi / nsa


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2014)

tb! super benutzerbildchen
is das von diesem facebook?
man könnte auch denken, das wär die abkürzung für
fliegen bein

fährt morgen jemand von euch fahrrad?
dann soll der mal für gutes wetter sorgen
ich fahr morgen auch fahrrad
vielleicht sieht man sich ja

aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:
ich hab wochenende!

seid gegrüßt und euch allen ein schönes wochenende



facebook heißt doch gesichtsbuch oder so, ne?

ich hab mal ein gesichtsvideo (gv) gesehen,
deswegen will ich lieber nicht in dieses gesichtsbuch gucken
is bestimmt auch voller solcher gesichter, die mich an	erinnern

bah!
bah! bah!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2014)

Lasst die Spiele beginnen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (25. Oktober 2014)

oh sorry christoph
einen hab ich noch
aber dann bin ich gleich wieder weg - noch´n bißchen schreibtisch,
bißchen rad putzen, huber buchsen austauschen, reifen wechseln,
rückbank einbauen, butterbrote schmieren...
könnte 5 minuten später bei mir werden


super!!!!

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/he...dentin-taeuscht-asien-reise-vor-a-998943.html


----------



## enduro pro (25. Oktober 2014)

genau das richtige wetter um in den wald zu gehen und pilse zu sammeln 

denkt an die lampen


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Oktober 2014)

nebelschwaden werfen den teuto in ein unwirtliches licht,nichts für schwache nerven..
alle verlassen sich darauf das auch die sonne über den fb lacht wenn er zum treff kommt.....soll wohl klappen......bikerwetter....


danke jojo für dein video..konnte die ganze nacht nicht pennen.. hatte unter einem gv-video aber auch was ganz anderes erwartet...


----------



## imfluss (25. Oktober 2014)

Wat ne feine Tour ! War der Hammer und Ihr lasst es sicher noch gut ausklingen im Fabula.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2014)

01:40......rest später........


----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2014)

jo!
das spass gemacht
enduros dusche war toll!
fleißendes, warmes wasser und platz satt
das war klasse!
super war auch das essen danach

und vollkommen hin und wech war ich bei der autofahrt nach hause
two shoes hab ich mir angemacht - laut!

denn das radfahren vorher
hat mich voll an das hier erinnert
(nach der schaißwerbung)
... wenn i´m skating with my friends...





das war super
ne richard?!






aus gegebenem anlaß ein zweites video
wenn ich es schaff in den nächsten vier tagen 10 tage jünger
zu werden muss ich eine bewerbung schreiben!
ein anfang ist schon gemacht
eine stunde hab ich schon geschafft!!

ich bin aufm guten weg!
chiiiii





ommmmm


----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2014)

mein dank gilt dem trailgidoe und dem trailbuildo

imfluss ich möchte mich revanchieren und lad dich hiermit mal in 
den wald hier ein
aber nich nächstes wochenende
da bin ich im harz


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Oktober 2014)

Das war gestern ein Super Tag, wir haben alle Spaß !!!


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Oktober 2014)

und weiter geht's 
11 uhr bocketal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2014)

jau,, schön war es,,da konnte sogar unser guide der trailguido nichts dran ändern....menschliche körper flogen wie zum tanz durch den teutonischen luftraum...
erst in den bergen ,, dann an der beach....
termin für das jahresabschlussmtbradeldankjahrfest 2014 wird gesucht..und auch gefunden werden...


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ....menschliche körper flogen wie zum tanz durch den teutonischen luftraum...
> ..


jau
der gestrige tag war sehr fabulös!!
aber auch heute ging die flugshow weiter und der teutonische luftraum unsicher gemacht
kurz noch beim boarding in b-tal den diddie eingecheckt
dann im formationsflug mit enduro, ketta und diddie alle highlighttrails auf der anderen seite angeflogen
und dann wurde ohne fallschirm und doppelten boden alles ganz easy überflogen was sich den luftpirat(inn)en in den den weg gestellt hatte
ketta und diddie hatten heute sogar ihre doublewings angehabt, verrückt.....ne falsch, total geil!!!!!!
nur alutech-airlines hatte eine bruchlandung am doctors lock mit ganzkörperbaumumarmung
wellnes pur
was für ein wochenende!!!!

verrückt 
https://vimeo.com/m/110070169


----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jau
> der gestrige tag war sehr fabulös!!
> aber auch heute ging die flugshow weiter und der teutonische luftraum unsicher gemacht
> kurz noch beim boarding in b-tal den diddie eingecheckt
> ...



fabfour unterwegs!
toll
extragruß an diddie!



schlabberkette schrieb:


> nur alutech-airlines hatte eine bruchlandung am doctors lock mit ganzkörperbaumumarmung



super!!
aber übertreibs nich!









ich war natürlich auch unterwegs
hatte mein kleines schwarzweißes untergeschnallt
boah das war auch toll
8 tage jünger hab ich mich stundenlang gefühlt
nachmittags war ich dann irgendwie um 16 tage gealtert
sieht schlecht aus für meine bewerbung


----------



## enduro pro (26. Oktober 2014)

alles richtig gemacht... super Wochenende, gut gebiked, lecker gegessen und krass am bitch gefeiert 

super bikeguido und dann auch an die anderen...


----------



## diddie40 (26. Oktober 2014)

war schön heute mit euch Luftpiraten. Was macht der ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2014)

ich hatte auch einen schönen tag,,,habe in meinem gestern geschenkt bekommenen  vinschgau juni 2014 fotobuch geblättert....
ach käh wat war dat schee......besten dank an die ketten....

und jojo,,8 tage jünger oder 16 jahre älter,,,egal,,,vermutlich ist erfahrung mit der option sich selber einschätzen zu können bei so einem event wichtiger wie das gefühlte alter..der countdown läuft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (26. Oktober 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Was macht der ?



der  lässt sich leider nicht mehr verbiegen
deshalb laufe ich jetzt so  herum


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Oktober 2014)

@diddie40 
was macht deine "verstopfung"?
alles wieder imfluss?


----------



## diddie40 (26. Oktober 2014)

jepp, war ne feuchte Angelegenheit


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2014)

uuhhh,,aahhh,,da bleibt reichlich spielraum für das kopfkino...grüne wiese,,grüne wiese ,grüne wiese mit rehkitzen ,,,,und die kitze spielen mit putzigen kaninchen...wie bei disney...


.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Oktober 2014)

geht nicht...mist..der leopard 2 fährt die wiese ,,die kaninchen und bambi wieder platt...danke schlabber,,,danke diddie..echt toll...
und der fahrer ist auch noch jäger....grrrrrrhhhhhh....besten dank..


----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2014)

...schöne geschichte tb


schlabber!
ich danke dir!

du hast mich aufgeweckt
geschubst aus dem jammertal
hat mein leben wieder einen weiteren sinn
zwischen juli und oktober 20*15* werde ich meine bewerbung für 2016 geschrieben haben


----------



## ricobra50 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hey Jojo,
hier mein Trainingsprogramm für 2015


----------



## rigger (27. Oktober 2014)

Abends radfahren kann man bei uns im Moment vergessen, haben hier ne Wildschwein plage....


----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2014)

richard
das ist ein guter hinweis für mich
wie der starke wanja im gleichnamigen märchen werde ich
in 2016 kräftestrotzend den hard stuff angehen und bis
dahin mit gutem ende trainieren!
danke!


p.s.
du weißt, was martyn ashton passiert ist?


----------



## Totoxl (27. Oktober 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> Abends radfahren kann man bei uns im Moment vergessen, haben hier ne Wildschwein plage....


Dann brauchst du einen Obelix und schwupps sind die Schweine Geschichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2014)

ich hatte vor ein paar jahren auch immer wieder wildschweine im scheinwerferlicht
ich fand das letztlich nicht so schlecht
die machen einen schnell


----------



## jojo2 (27. Oktober 2014)

überraschung!!

http://mtbn.ws/vtw3


----------



## Ketta (27. Oktober 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ...schöne geschichte tb
> 
> schlabber!
> ich danke dir!
> ...



*schlabber schreibt:*
welches jammertal? .....ich hab nie ein jammern gehört!
trotzdem gern geschehen jojo
aber
es sind noch vier tage
in vier tagen kann viel passieren
in vier tagen könnte man sich zum beispiel auch noch umentscheiden
und zwar dahingehend um zu sagen: jaaaa, ich will 2015 schon geschichte schreiben...und nicht nur eine bewerbung!!
wie sagte dan wolfe dieses jahr so treffend:
"If it doesn’t kill you, it will make you a better person!!"
also, worauf warten wir
die chancen eine better person zu werden stehen vielleicht gar nicht schlecht 


*
*


----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2014)

nur um einmal kurz aufzuzeigen,
von welcher veranstaltung schlabber und ich hier sprechen:

das rennen is possibly the most technically challenging and naturally hazardous MTB event in the world.   Please be fully aware of the high level of self-sufficiency and general mountain awareness that is required to safely participate in this event.  If you are in any way unsure, we strongly advise firstly trying a week’s guided holiday with sister operation trailaddiction to sample the terrain and environment, before making your decision to participate.

das sind die sätze wegen derer ich nun zwei nächte nicht traumlos im bett lag
und mit freude daran dachte
wie entspannt wohl zum beispiel eine enduroserie in belgien im vergleich zu dieser sechstägigen naturburschenspazierfahrt sein würde!


was ich mir in 2015 an hübschen rennen einrichten kann, werde ich mitnehmen,
um mich im oktober 2015 erneut zu fragen
jojo! bist du soweit?!
und ich glaube, meine antwort bereits zu kennen


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2014)

yeeeeaahaaaaaa,,,,,gemacht für männer die bei einer rotte wildschweine im kegel ihrer lupine keine angst bekommen,,,,sondern nur daran denken wo sie schnell einen grill her bekommen...ride on....


----------



## enduro pro (28. Oktober 2014)

TB, wenn das ein termin für nen nightride sein soll, dann sag uns aml wann


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Oktober 2014)

nightride mit anschließendem  wildschweine grillen wäre morgen passend..
es soll  gegen  abend dunkel werden und regnen....oink oink...


alter nightrider spruch :::

achtung !!! du schwarzkittel in der nacht,,,,,,ich habe meinen grill mitgebracht..


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Oktober 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> was ich mir in 2015 an hübschen rennen einrichten kann, werde ich mitnehmen,
> um mich im oktober 2015 erneut zu fragen
> jojo! bist du soweit?!
> und ich glaube, meine antwort bereits zu kennen



ein überzeugungsversuch musste ich noch starten jojo
aber du wirst die richtige entscheidung treffen
da bin ich mir sicher

bei mir bin ich mir allerdings nicht so sicher
ich kenne die richtige anwort immer noch nicht und bin unsicher
bis jetzt mache ich mir schon bei dem gedanken daran eventuell teilzunehmen inne buchse
und ich weiß nicht ob vor freude oder vor angst.....uuuaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

nur gut das ich kein engländerianisch kann
wer weiß was ich dann sonst noch alles über dieses event erfahren würde...


----------



## Totoxl (28. Oktober 2014)

Habe ich es überlesen, um was für ein Event geht es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailgurke (28. Oktober 2014)

Schlabber spricht vom WC in Fort William wo er teilnimmt


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Oktober 2014)

Trailgurke schrieb:


> Schlabber spricht vom WC in Fort William wo er teilnimmt


WC passt jedenfalls zum inne buchse machen


----------



## imfluss (28. Oktober 2014)

Schlabber Du brauchst das Teutonen-Bootcamp. Wildschweinjagd, wilde Trails, wundertätige Braugetränke und wettkampfvorbereitende Weitsprungübungen. Wer wagemutig genug ist kann Samstag gerne mitkommen nach Willingen. Wir sind ab kurz nach 9 dort.
Nen "imfluss-tuned" Trail im Teuto wartet auchnoch auf die 1. Befahrung.


----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2014)

schlabber
aus angst wird freude

steve peat sagte dazu in seinem biographischen film
(sinngemäß)
hell!
die wcs in fort william erfordern ganze männer








und nu geht endlich mal das video von jana und herrn schulte gucken
und drückt auf den stern


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Oktober 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> schlabber
> aus angst wird freude


was noch zu beweisen wäre



jojo2 schrieb:


> steve peat sagte dazu in seinem biographischen film
> (sinngemäß)
> hell!
> die wcs in fort william erfordern ganze männer


puhh, ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen was die
ganzen männer auf den wcs in fort william machen wenn sie hell! rufen...
bäh


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Oktober 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und nu geht endlich mal das video von jana und herrn schulte gucken
> und drückt auf den stern



ja genau, echt mal
geht mal rüber in den videobereich und lasst euch von den schultes für 10 minuten nach kanada entführen!!
richtig schöne aufnahmen, mit jeder menge bikeaction, spass und bärenkakka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (29. Oktober 2014)

Tb`chen auf wen`s dann zutrifft.......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Oktober 2014)

@jojo2 und @schlabberkette vielen Dank für warmen Worte. Ich sehe das grad erst was ihr hier so nettes von euch gebt.

Herzlichen Dank! Echt ma! Habt euch ne Trailwurst verdient!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Oktober 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Tb`chen auf wen`s dann zutrifft.......



von den beiden würde ich mich an deiner stelle nicht verunsichern lassen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Oktober 2014)

@butcherbird 
sitzt du fest ???


----------



## jojo2 (31. Oktober 2014)

vermutlich fährt kein anderer von euch am wochenende in den harz,
aber man weiß ja nie..

wir sind am samstag in hahnenklee und am sonntag voraussichtlich in braunlage
übernachten in schulenberg
fürti


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Oktober 2014)

ich bin in beerfelden....ohne bike..
bin mal gespannt wie dir das neue hahnenklee gefällt...

sonntag 11°° treff.....teuto.....


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin Sonntag in Willingen !


----------



## bravebiker (31. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> sonntag 11°° treff.....teuto.....



Finde ich klasse!


----------



## butcherbird (31. Oktober 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @butcherbird
> sitzt du fest ???


???????????


----------



## Der Cherusker (31. Oktober 2014)

Morgen jemand Bock zum biken, so gegen 11 Uhr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (31. Oktober 2014)

es ist wieder so weit
alle jahre wieder
geisterzeit...hhhhuuuuuuuhhhhhh


----------



## enduro pro (31. Oktober 2014)

FB, bin dabei...melden wenn es klappt...


----------



## diddie40 (31. Oktober 2014)

ich bin am Sonntag dabei, wo?


----------



## bravebiker (1. November 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Bock zum biken, so gegen 11 Uhr!!!


Ich hätte Bock! Lass uns morgen telefonieren...

ääh Heute!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (1. November 2014)

Moin, also wer Lust hat 11 Uhr Bocketal!


----------



## enduro pro (1. November 2014)

Der trailguido hat mal wieder alles gegeben  Schöne herbstrunde


----------



## diddie40 (1. November 2014)

wie sieht´s denn mit morgen früh um 11:00 aus?


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. November 2014)

termin für frühaufsteher,,,,,treffe mich mit dem bravebiker schon um 10°° im bocketal...
wir schauen dann um 11°° wer alles am parkplatz ist...


----------



## enduro pro (1. November 2014)

the early bird is not a butcherbird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. November 2014)

Könnte gut sein, dass ich morgen auch mal die early bird variante nehme.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2014)

mittwoch 16:30 ist treff,,,,lampe nicht vergessen.....
ganz locker,,ohne das holländische überfallkomando an twenty niner ...
so wie sich einige der* fietsenhooligans* heute benommen haben wundert man sich nicht ,, dass die wanderer angst um ihre kinder,,,ihre hunde und sich selber haben...


----------



## bravebiker (2. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> mittwoch 16:30 ist treff,,,,lampe nicht vergessen.....
> ganz locker,,ohne das holländische überfallkomando an twenty niner ...
> so wie sich einige der* fietsenhooligans* heute benommen haben wundert man sich nicht ,, dass die wanderer angst um ihre kinder,,,ihre hunde und sich selber haben...



Mir war Angst und Bange im Wald! Das macht kein Bock! Wir fahren demnächst morgens um 7:00 Uhr


----------



## bravebiker (2. November 2014)

@diddie40 Danke nochmal! Die Beläge passen! TOP


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2014)

morgens um 7°° ???? geht nicht !!! da gibt es noch keine bio-pommes und die almhütte ist auch noch geschlossen...dann müssten wir ja die ganze zeit biken...ohne pommes,,ohne bier..


----------



## enduro pro (2. November 2014)

Mittwoch bin ich dabei wenn das Wetter passt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. November 2014)

wetter passt......


----------



## butcherbird (2. November 2014)

TB`chen es ist nicht aufzuhalten....Onkelz never dies......


----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wie dir das neue hahnenklee gefällt...



saugut gefiels mir
die zwei tage waren wieder mal klasse!



(brauchst du jetzt aber nicht nochmal angucken)

aber ich glaub´egal wo man diese wochenende gefahren ist,
es wird einfach überall nur klasse gewesen sein - bei dem wetter

hahnenklee. was ist hahnenklee? du erinnerst dich.
die northshores von damals sind immer noch da,
und mir mir scheint ich habe die damals als kleines kind gesehen.
in meiner erinnerung waren die größer und aufregender...
sind nicht schlecht, aber von sowas brauch ich nich so viel

einen schön angelegten, langen flowtrail gibts da jetzt
lässt sich schön drauf spielen. mit vielen schönen anliegern,
vielen kleinen bückelchen und wellen für sprünge / doublen.
der singletrail auf der gleichen seite vom berg is nett, schön verwurzelt,
aber nicht zu anspruchsvoll, weil meist relativ flach gehalten, aber mit steigendem tempo
wird der auch richtig anspruchsvoll.
die dh-strecke daneben scheint etwas steiler zu sein, aber bestimmt genauso wurzelig,
hab mir nur keine zeit genommen, die zu fahren.
auf der anderen seite (links vom lift - du erinnerst dich)
ist eine schnelle strecke angelegt mit step downs und step ups, großen anliegern,
bißchen nothshore und sowas, scheint recht abwechslungsreich zu sein.
die ehemalige dh (links vom lift) mit wurzelpassagen, die uns damals das gruseln gelehrt hat,
macht richtig spass! wurzeln, wurzeln, wurzeln, richtig dicke löcher und absätze
an manchen stellen dicht hinereinander wie son stufiger katarakt tatattatattata.
jo! das macht spass! (die strecke hat wahrscheinlich seit damals vor 5 jahren oder so,
keine schüppe gesehen, hat sich auf ntürliche weise weiter entwickelt - festegehalten durch die wurzeln,
die wie klauen über allem liegen.
leider werden die linksseitigen strecken immer noch durch den lift unterbrochen, dadurch wirken die etwas kurz.
mal abwarten, ob die das noch ändern können. derzeit wird man dann auf die neue dh oder den singletrail oder den flowtrail auf der rechten seite weitergelteitet.
was mir auch richtig spass gemacht hat: man kann alle strecken schön flüssig fahren
und die angelegten kurven fügen sich super ein.

der neue lift ist natürlich echt bescheiden langsam. wenn du nassgeschwitzt von der abfahrt mir dem lift
wieder hochfährst, frierst du 15 bis 20 minuten wien schneider.

@Ketta das tyee läuft immer noch super super

@schlabberkette ich hab diesmal im harz mein basislager für drei bis vier endurotrainingscamps
in 2015 gefunden. superwohnanlage, alles neu (keine gehäkelten schützer auf den klobrillen - und das im harz!!)
alles bestens geeignet für mich: 50€ für ein appartment für zwei personen, sauna, airhockey, fitnessraum und all son kram, was das leben erleichtert und ruhe satt. liegt in schulenberg.
von da aus kann man dann locker schulenberg, thale, hahnenklee, braunlage und zur not auch st. andreasberg
ansteuern und ich hab dann alles, was ich brauch - außer steil.
und harz is super, eigentlich braucht man da ja keinen lift, weil die steigungen alle moderat sind.
ich freu mich auf mein erstes spassiges endurocamp.
voll enduro ey!


tb
super wars!
hatt ich das schon erwähnt?!

cu


----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2014)

ach tb!
eins hab ich noch vergessen
der adrenalinspiegel steigt in hahnenklee mit der höhe der niederschlagsmenge
am wochenende war nur die erde feucht und die wurzeln trocken (also 75% der strecken)
wir hatten also den seniorenteller - alles gut verdaulich


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. November 2014)

schöner bericht,,, hört sich gut an,,,sehr gut sogar......gleich mal schauen ob es noch einen seniorengerechten termin für dieses jahr gibt...
aber dann mit gekäckelten klodeckelschonerauflagenflair in einem haus das an einen hitchcock film der 60er jahre erinnert....wie beim letzten trip....


----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2014)

schönes benutzerbild tb
kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...
ich glaub da war ich mit m.n. im doppelbett

ja da war ich noch jung und knackig
aber diese dusche da
irgendwas war mit der dusche
- verdrängt



(haus wird grad von hannoveranern hübschrenoviert.
früher war mehr lametta)


----------



## schlabberkette (3. November 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @schlabberkette ich hab diesmal im harz mein basislager für drei bis vier endurotrainingscamps
> in 2015 gefunden. superwohnanlage, alles neu (keine gehäkelten schützer auf den klobrillen - und das im harz!!)
> alles bestens geeignet für mich: 50€ für ein appartment für zwei personen, sauna, airhockey, fitnessraum und all son kram, was das leben erleichtert und ruhe satt. liegt in schulenberg.
> von da aus kann man dann locker schulenberg, thale, hahnenklee, braunlage und zur not auch st. andreasberg
> ...



endurotrainingscamp
endurobasislager
enduroklobrillen
endurohäkelschützer
enduroappartment
endurosauna
enduroairhockey
endurofitnessraum
goil...alles so voll enduuuuuuuuurooooooooooooo 

wann fahren wir denn mal wieder zusammen fahrrad?


----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wann fahren wir denn mal wieder zusammen fahrrad?



okay okay
ne zeitlang gehts noch
können wir noch zusammen fahrrad fahrn



aber wenn haupt- und kinnhaare die richtige länge bei mir haben
gibts nur noch enduro
dann bin endlich endurist!

so wie den dan!








sag mal, weiß du eigentlich, ob auch graubärte und halbglatze gelten??






und dazu dieser endurohelm!






also wann? aber du musst dich beeilen
ich messe jeden tag die haarlänge und letzte woche war es noch kürzer!


----------



## schlabberkette (4. November 2014)

aaalso jojo....wenn du am wochenende schon enduro fahren willst
ich könnte dir abrasierte brust-, rücken- und achselhaare anbieten
fast neu, nur einmal getragen, gepflegt, dauerwellig
die kannste dir ans kinn und auf die fleischkappe kleben...
und schon kanns enduromäßig losgehen


----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> die kannste dir ans kinn und auf die fleischkappe kleben...
> und schon kanns enduromäßig losgehen




hahaha
dein großzügiges angebot kannse gleich vergessen,
kannse dir sonst wo hinkleben!

du rasierst dir die beine und ich
soll deine windfänger tragen
hahaha

das machen wir anders
ich polier mir meine glatze auf hochglanz
dann kucks du, wer schneller is!

und außerdem: ich hol mirn neuen hut
endurohut
new enduro!
neuer hut.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. November 2014)

der jojo hat mut zum neuen endurohut...was für den enduristen der alten schule noch eine haarige sache zu sein scheint,,,ist auf den trails der emsländischen hochebene schon etablierte racewear..hut ab jojo...

morgen nightride im tal des wacholders.....es besteht hutpflicht..


----------



## enduro pro (5. November 2014)

1630???


----------



## butcherbird (5. November 2014)

Nee, halbfünf...


----------



## enduro pro (5. November 2014)

halb fünf  ne da kann ich nicht, ich kann nur um 16:30


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2014)

oh halb fünf durch
und 16/30 auch?


ich hätte da nämlich wieder mal ne frage...

welchen Steuersatz soll ich für ein rahmen, den ich hier rumliegen habe, nehmen...
den
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-1-5-inch-step-down-ec49-steuersatz-/rp-prod18085
oder
einen orbit low stack, 49 mm??


passen würden beide
der orbit is min 15 euros billiger

oder einen ganz anderen - eine empfehlung?


----------



## Totoxl (5. November 2014)

Ich kann dir dabei nicht genau helfen Jojo2, aber wenn du bei Chainreaction bestellst, denk an den Rabattcode EXTEN, dann gibt es noch mal 10%


----------



## jojo2 (5. November 2014)

der tip ist doch schon mal wertvoll
danke!


----------



## enduro pro (6. November 2014)

man war das ein gruuuuseliger nightride gestern  dunkel, nebel, kalt..... so soll es sein...nächste woche wieder


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. November 2014)

Das wird alles anders wenn das neue Bike da ist, dann wird dir bei solchen Verhältnisse auch warm ums Herz, schon bestellt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. November 2014)

nightmare on bockevalleystreet,,,,,,, jack the ripper & co geben sich beim nebel des grauens  die ehre und ich sitze beim senioren bingo in der tanzschule fest...alles kacke deine elli..
hatte der fb auch angst vor der dunkelheit  ??? oder hatte die dunkelheit angst vor dem fb ???

countdown::::::

*Das Eis kommt...*
*Bis zur Eröffnung der elften Eissportsaison in der Ibbenbürener Innenstadt dauert es noch
15 Tage*

da vor sollte man viel mehr angst haben


----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2014)

morgen sind wir wieder in hahnenklee
ich dann  in meiner lieblingsrolle als fahrtechniktrainer
übermorgen bin ich an anderer stelle, wenn ich dann noch kraft habe,
in meiner lieblingsrolle als gelehriger fahrtechnikjünger unterwegs

lernen und entleeren im alter


----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2014)

morgen sind wir wieder in hahnenklee
ich dann  in meiner lieblingsrolle als fahrtechniktrainer
übermorgen bin ich an anderer stelle, wenn ich dann noch kraft habe,
in meiner lieblingsrolle als gelehriger fahrtechnikjünger unterwegs

lernen und entleeren im alter


----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2014)

ich könnte bestimmt auch ein drittes mal
aber ich kann mich auch zurückhalten!


----------



## enduro pro (7. November 2014)

ist das so Fb??? na, wir schauen mal  zu deiner frage, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. November 2014)

Ja dann frag Ich nur einmal, was wird es!!!! Nur einmal ansonsten wird mir das Scheißegal!!! Sag es sages


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2014)

es ist nicht das hier
http://enduro-mtb.com/aktion-bei-nox-factory-teambike-jetzt-zum-early-bird-preis/


----------



## rigger (7. November 2014)

Jojo wann willst du nächstes Jahr nach Hafjell? Im Juli?
Will da nächstes Jahr auch hin, Gipsy Camp unterm Lift...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2014)

gipsy ?????? wusste nicht das der ein camp hat...hammer...

@Cherusker
wer von den teletubbies war nochmal der gipsy ???
@enduro pro
ich frage auch nur einmal
@enduro pro
ich frage auch nur einmal
@jojo2
viel spass beim harzen
@enduro pro 
ich frage auch nur einmal


----------



## enduro pro (7. November 2014)

jojo, nein, das ist es nicht.....

ich sag es nur einmal, das ich nix sage.....außer, es wird eines das genau so aufgebaut ist, wie ich es nicht besser hätte machen können....nur das feine zeug und nur vom besten....so wie es sein soll..2015ner krams halt...sram black box und so


----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2014)

ich weiß enduro...

rigger
skandinavien wird es höchtens noch zusätzlich
nächstes jahr sind england und schottland angezeigt
es zieht mich dahin, wo every day a weekend ist


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nächstes jahr sind england und schottland angezeigt



du auch ??? 26.03 geht unsere fähre,,,highlands,,isle of skye und lake district ...
hoffentlich kommen wir mit dem linksfahrgebot auf den trails klar..



enduro pro schrieb:


> ...sram black box und so



ok ,,ok,,,,,ein neues bike beflügelt natürlich,,,ganz klar,,,aber gleich eines mit flugschreiber ??


----------



## butcherbird (7. November 2014)

Scheiße.....Enduro und`nen neues Bike, das heißt demnächst alle 200m anhalten und zugucken wie er seinen Putzzwang auslebt .....


----------



## jojo2 (7. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> du auch ??? 26.03 geht unsere fähre,,,highlands,,isle of skye und lake district ...
> hoffentlich kommen wir mit dem linksfahrgebot auf den trails klar..



jo! ich auch
datum steht aber noch nicht
evtl. fährt nele mit, dann gehts nach ihren abiklausuren los
linksfahren trainier ich schon
hab vorderradbremshebel schon mal rechts montiert
vorderrad nach hinten gesetzt usw. usw.




butcherbird schrieb:


> Scheiße.....Enduro und`nen neues Bike, das heißt demnächst alle 200m anhalten und zugucken wie er seinen Putzzwang auslebt .....



enduro is das einer von deinen mitfahrern
arme socke du

aber wo er recht hat...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. November 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Scheiße.....Enduro und`nen neues Bike, das heißt demnächst alle 200m anhalten und zugucken wie er seinen Putzzwang auslebt .....




piiiiiiing,,,,,,,(((((die lampe über dem esstisch in saalbach))))))),,,,piiiiing......


----------



## enduro pro (7. November 2014)

ach butcher, ich bin dann so schnell das du nicht warten mußt, so wie ich jetzt immer wenn es bergauf geht 

piiiing, zweite runde piiiiinnnng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der krefelder (7. November 2014)

piiiing endlich ist die lampe wieder im einsatz piiiiiing


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. November 2014)

Ihr habt doch alle nen Sprung wie die Lampe in Saalbach!!! Es geht nicht darum wer am besten das Rad putzt sondern wer am schnellsten, Quatsch wer denn meisten Spass hat, verrückte Mongos!!! Morgen 13 Uhr Bocketal, FB`s TRAUMAREISEN steil den Berg hoch, kurz runter,steil hoch, immer wieder, immer wieder!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (7. November 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> steil hoch, immer wieder, immer wieder!!!!



SO SOLL ES SEIN, ich kann leider nicht


----------



## bravebiker (7. November 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Morgen 13 Uhr Bocketal, FB`s TRAUMAREISEN steil den Berg hoch, kurz runter,steil hoch, immer wieder, immer wieder!!!!



Ich bin gerne dabei!!!  piiiiiing piiiiiing piiiiiing piiiiiing piiiiiing


----------



## imfluss (8. November 2014)

Es freut mich zu hören, dass Ihr schöne Urlaubspläne schmiedet. Schottland klingt nach Abenteuern. 
Highlandtrails bei Nebel, alte Burgen und Baumstammweitwerfen. 
Ob man da nun langhaarig oder kahlrasiert, rechts oder links, altes oder neues Bike fährt - hauptsache es macht Spaß 
Ach ja, falls Sonntag noch jemand mitkommen möchte zum Dörenberg dann kommt gerne mit. 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Ende Zickzackweg.


----------



## enduro pro (8. November 2014)

FB's Traumareisen is gut... Bin arbeiten


----------



## butcherbird (8. November 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> FB's Traumareisen is gut... Bin arbeiten




Ich auch ,GOTT SEI DANK ...Äääääääh VELTINS sei dank oder an was ich immer auch glaube sei dank


----------



## enduro pro (8. November 2014)

FB, wie war es im wald?????

will morgen noch wer fahren???


----------



## ricobra50 (8. November 2014)

Enduro pro - heute war im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. November 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> !!! Morgen 13 Uhr Bocketal, FB`s TRAUMAREISEN steil den Berg hoch, kurz runter,steil hoch, immer wieder, immer wieder!!!!



ey fb,,,ich dachte wir retten heute zusammen den ruhrpott,,,rücken an rücken 600 m unter der stadt essen...die stadt ist  dort schöner wie oben...

morgen 11°° die 5 täler light,,,,also nur 3 .. gaaaaanz eeeeeennntspaaaaannt...


----------



## enduro pro (8. November 2014)

wo geht los????


----------



## Der Cherusker (8. November 2014)

Viele komische Leute heute unterwegs und die quatschen dich alle an bin kaum zum fahren gekommen!!! TB, 600 Meter unter Essen, mit dir, Dein Traum, mein Alptraum!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (8. November 2014)

Viele komische Leute heute unterwegs und die quatschen dich alle an bin kaum zum fahren gekommen!!! TB, 600 Meter unter Essen, mit dir, Dein Traum, mein Alptraum!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (8. November 2014)

Viele komische Leute heute unterwegs und die quatschen dich alle an bin kaum zum fahren gekommen!!! TB, 600 Meter unter Essen, mit dir, Dein Traum, mein Alptraum!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. November 2014)

klar fb,,,,wenn dein team dich braucht ,,,,und das auch noch in der wiege deiner zunft,,,bist du  auf trallafitti......

so hätte es sein können fb :::

das chaos regiert,,,vor angst versagt den meisten männern die stimme..
hier unten gibt es nur einen der sich im dunstkreis  der todesangst  keinen schöneren ort vorstellen kann..lässig entzündet er seine zigarette an einer brennenden gasleitung und wirft den leuten einen mitleidigen blick zu...
dann tritt er vor und.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

@enduro pro
setze die folgenden buchstaben in die richtige reihenfolge und du hast das geheimnis des treffpunktes gelöst..

D I L L

viel glück

oder nee warte,,evtl. will der fb auch ja mitfahren...

hier die lösung ::

L I D L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. November 2014)

Ich bin raus....


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. November 2014)

warum  ???? das wetter ist der hammer..


----------



## butcherbird (10. November 2014)

enduro,  Mittwoch ne runde drehen irgendwann ab mittag hab ich zeit...?


----------



## enduro pro (10. November 2014)

kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, hab noch termin am mittwoch... sonst nightride so wie letztes mal...


----------



## jojo2 (10. November 2014)

guten tag

hahnenklee am samstag hat wieder spass gemacht und war
ne nette vorbereitung auf die strecken gestern

die waren sehr gut! haben mir sehr gut gefallen!!
und falls mal einer der mitfahrer von gestern hier zufällig mitlesen sollte:
danke!
war sehr nett
aber ich sollte da nicht zu oft mitfahren,
sonst gewöhn ich mir noch das rauchen an
und
ich hab bislang immer gedacht, ich würd viel schreiben
und mit meinem losen mundwerk viel quatschen,
aber mehr geht immer! es gibt sogar ganz viele, die
sich über gott und die welt unterhalten können 
(nich so unbedacht wie ich, aber mindestens genaus so viel)!
schön entspannt wars!
danke für den schönen tach des herrn


----------



## jojo2 (10. November 2014)

sorry hat ein bißchen gedauert, bis ich das zur gestrigen tour passende
video wiedergefunden habe
(kennt sicherlich jeder, aber
der radfahrer ist mir dabei auch nich so wichtig,
mir gefielen die total entspannten, langen blonden haare da)






schöne woche uns!


----------



## Totoxl (10. November 2014)

Schönes Video Jojo2. Ich kannte es noch nicht. Ich werdee ja bei so etwas immer neidisch. Die hauen da die schönsten Dinger raus und statt angespannt zu schauen, het er ein Gesichtsausdruck wie Oma beim Tee trinken.


----------



## enduro pro (12. November 2014)

Ich bin raus für heut, hab wahrscheinlich aber morgen frei


----------



## enduro pro (13. November 2014)

termin für sonntag bei gutem wetter....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15080


ruhige runde mit einkehr...


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. November 2014)

wetter ist eigentlich egal,, die farben die der teuto im augenblick raus haut sind der hammer...da kann es gern mal regnen...
am samstag soll es ein profesionelles teutofarbspielbikephotoshooting von einem absoluten amateur geben....zieht euch schick an....


hier der termin für die saalbachmuschisnachfeierveranstaltungsparty...
........03.01.2015.......
treff im bocketal ,,,, dann wanderung zur almhütte,,,,frühschoppen mit bier und brunch,,
unzensierten bildern und alles was noch dazu gehört....
...........sponsored by fb,,krefelder,,pani,,enduro and tb....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. November 2014)

private Orgie in der Almhütte und Herbert nackt auf der großbildleinwand.... klasse, da bin ich dabei....ähhh ne, ich muß ja zahlen


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. November 2014)

aaahhhhh,,da sind sie wieder,,,,,diese bilder,,,diese bilder die man auch unter dem einfluss von maikäferflugbenzin oder persico nicht los wird....am besten wir schauen uns die fotos  an und verbrennen dann die speicherkarte,,,natürlich mit dem fernseher zusammen...sicher ist sicher..


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> aaahhhhh,,da sind sie wieder,,,,,diese bilder,,,diese bilder die man auch unter dem einfluss von maikäferflugbenzin oder persico nicht los wird....am besten wir schauen uns die fotos  an und verbrennen dann die speicherkarte,,,natürlich mit dem fernseher zusammen...sicher ist sicher..




hab ich schon erzählt, dass ich nächstes jahr in die tschechei fahr?!
ihr solltet da auch mal hin!

in tschechien ist das immer so wie am ende von diesem video
na? wo liegt pilsen?? na? wer hats erfunden?!


----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2014)

apropos schweiz


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. November 2014)

jau,,während die schweizer ihre zeit damit vergeudet haben kräuter mit zucker zusammen zu kleben ,,,haben die tschechen die zeit sinnvoll genutzt und wasser in bier verwandelt...


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2014)

ist morgen wer im teuto unterwegs?


----------



## ricobra50 (14. November 2014)

Hallo Diddie morgen 11:30 Dörenther Klippen !


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. November 2014)

richard bin dabei!!!


----------



## diddie40 (14. November 2014)

cool, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (14. November 2014)

aktuelle wetternachrichten für morgen im teuto, überall da wo ihr seid solls hunde und katzen regnen........ein neider


----------



## Trailgurke (14. November 2014)

War schon mal jemand von euch da unten Punta Ala die Ecke?


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2014)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Hallo Diddie morgen 11:30 Dörenther Klippen !




wir starten um 12:30....wenn ihr auch ein aktuelles foto von eurer 2014er season end collection wollt fahrt richtung riesenbeck...wir sehen uns....


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> aktuelle wetternachrichten für morgen im teuto, überall da wo ihr seid solls hunde und katzen regnen........ein neider




wie es ausschaut wird es heute nur tränen vom butcher regnen...hhööhhhöö...

@jojo2  photohotline
heute wird die neue kamera getestet,,,,wie bekomme ich die bilder in den upload vom ibc ??
es kommt der hinweis das die datei zu groß sei..


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wie es ausschaut wird es heute nur tränen vom butcher regnen...hhööhhhöö...
> 
> @jojo2  photohotline
> heute wird die neue kamera getestet,,,,wie bekomme ich die bilder in den upload vom ibc ??
> es kommt der hinweis das die datei zu groß sei..



beispiel:
beim aktuellen foto das tages werden für die "original"auflösung ca. 3777 kb
angegeben - deine bilder werden - wenn du in höchter auflösung aufgenommen hast
(was auch richtig ist, oder in raw, wenn du vernünftig weiterbearbeiten willst)
deutlich mehr kbs anfallen...

also musst du die bilder in einem der sicherlich mitgelieferten programme etwas
verkleinern (speichern unter oder irgendson kram - da wird dann die möglichkeit gegeben,
die bilder in geringerer qualität abzuspeichern. über das internet merkt man den unterschied nicht,
musste einfach mal ausprobieren, welche qualität du haben und hochladen willst)

i stay tuned wie der junge gibraltese sagt


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2014)

schönes benutzerbild tb
sind das...?

@Ketta
hab mir endlich wieder ein merinounterhemd geholt
bei finkhof.de gibts die auch günstig
nach und nach werde ich diese stinkenden "funktions"shirts aus plastikflaschen
austauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2014)

tb das neue benutzerbild is aber auch nett
das isn fürn butcher ne?!


----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2014)

hier regnet es sich gerade ein. habe heute kein bock im regen zu fahren und bin deshalbraus für heute.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2014)

jau ,,,dass sind die beiden ,, für den butcher..
danke für die info,,,sollte das klappen gibt es heute abend  bilder mit bikern aus dem herbstlichen teutonia..


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2014)

ah!
es regnet katzen und hunde
wie die von der insel sagen
mir doch egal
sagt der tb


----------



## rigger (15. November 2014)

mal was zum luuren!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2014)

nix mit hunde oder katzen die vom himmel fallen....ab punkt 12:30 gab es nicht mal mehr wasser von oben....unser altmeister ritschi hat den aufstrebenden  bikernachwuchs in seine trickkiste schauen lassen und erntete dafür bewundernde blicke..
alle waren sich einig,,,keiner hat so viel style in der luft wie er...
feinet dingen..


----------



## Ketta (15. November 2014)

Wo bleiben die Bilder???


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2014)

bilder gab es leider keine,,,,da es um 12°° noch geregnet hat habe ich die kamera zuhause gelassen...wollte das teil nicht schon beim ersten ritt ruinieren,,,die soll zwar gegen spritzwasser geschützt sein,,,ausprobiert habe ich das aber nicht..
habe auch nicht damit gerechnet das das wetter noch so geil wird....egal...
der nächste termin zum posen ist für mittwoch angesetzt,,,bist du dabei ??? start 14°°...


----------



## Ketta (15. November 2014)

das muss ja eine ganz tolle kamera sein, ist das so eine?


 
ach ne, so eine hat  bestimmt der fb
du hast bestimmt sowas

 
hoffentlich findest du mittwoch das passende objektiv! Krieg ich dann auch ein foto? Wo ist treffpunkt?


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. November 2014)

klar bekommst du ein foto,,sogar in farbe,,,ist nämlich eine farbbildkamera....
treff ist am riesenbecker postweg..
aber eine frage noch ,,,was ist ein objektiv ???
hier mein erstes kunstwerk,,,,habe es  ""frau mit hut """ genannt..
der titel ist vielleicht etwas subjektiv ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (15. November 2014)

So wie Thomas meinte, Das war ein Schönen Tag im Teuto. Kein regen nette Leute


----------



## enduro pro (16. November 2014)

Der Termin für heute fällt aus wegen schlechtem Wetter. Ich bleibe im Bett. Bett


----------



## jojo2 (16. November 2014)

tb ich hab was für dich

das is doch bestimmt ganz nach deinem geschmack


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. November 2014)

jau,,,bevor die kids sich im winter vom ps3 spielen die sehnenscheiden reizen ist so eine ikea - achterbahn um längen die bessere alternative...aber natürlich nichts für echte männer,,,die surfen  lieber mit ihrem bike mitten durch eine treibjagd oder bauen drops die dann keiner springt...


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> natürlich nichts für echte männer,,,die surfen  lieber mit ihrem bike mitten durch eine treibjagd oder bauen drops die dann keiner springt...




das wollte ich von dir hören!

mittwoch abend gibt es dann hier die bilder davon zu sehen
nimm dirn beispiel - scheint gar nicht so schwer, bilder zu knipsen
mach aber auch maln mitzieher, bitte

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schwarz-weiss-fotochallenge.736147/


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. November 2014)

geile bilder,,so stelle ich mir das vor,,,besonders gelällt mir dieses


 
die location dafür hätten wir....einen fahrer zu finden ist auch kein problem...jetzt fehlt nur noch der richtige mann mit dem finger am abzug...


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die location dafür hätten wir....einen fahrer zu finden ist auch kein problem...jetzt fehlt nur noch der richtige mann mit dem finger am abzug...



... auch vorhanden
geht nämlich alles auch in personalunion

ich hab letztes jahr maln video gemacht
da waren 170 fotos ich mit mir von mir selbst drin
wenn ich das schon hinkrieg...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. November 2014)

ok jojo,,dass macht mir mut,,,,vielleicht bekomme ich den fb ja doch noch auf die titelseite von der freeride..oder sogar 


09.06.2015/17°°/new york/columbia university/verleihung pulitzer preis/auszug interview

winfry oprah:
nochmal zu dem bild  das sie unsterblich gemacht hat,,,woher nahmen sie diesen entschlossenen gesichtsausdruck ???? 

fb:
ich wollte den fotografen überfahren..


----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2014)

fb
ick liebe dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. November 2014)

pan tau?
warum pan tau?

mach auch ma wiedern film mitm fb
nich nur fotos
der kann so verboten wild die kurven fahrn
guck ich immer gern





so das wars für diese woche
schöne tage uns allen!


----------



## enduro pro (17. November 2014)

vidoe mit FB und komischem gesichtsausdruck??? das sind sie doch alle, oder  

hoffendlich ist mittwoch gutes wetter, dann kann das mit den fotos doch was werden...


----------



## xpate (17. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> geile bilder,,so stelle ich mir das vor,,,besonders gelällt mir dieses
> 
> die location dafür hätten wir....einen fahrer zu finden ist auch kein problem...jetzt fehlt nur noch der richtige mann mit dem finger am abzug...


War lange nicht mit euch Banausen im Wald unterwegs und dem imfluss hatte ich auch vor ner Weile schon gesagt, dass ich mal von euch Fotos machen wollte.
www.jans-fotogalerien.de
Allerdings keine Bilder mit zwei Rädern online.


----------



## imfluss (17. November 2014)

Fürs kommende WE sieht die Wetterprognose sehr gut aus. Also lasset uns ein Session machen die legendär wird.


----------



## butcherbird (17. November 2014)

Naja, Hunde und Katzen aber dat hatten wir ja schon.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2014)

sonntag  wird der rote teppich im teuto ausgerollt,,,,der x-pate muss nur noch sein ok geben,,,,,,,,dann geht es auf den trail der eitelkeiten..
termin kommt,,,dhl hoffentlich bis dahin auch....
http://www.amazon.de/Bauch-Rückenst...416285669&sr=8-2&keywords=bauchweggürtel+test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bravebiker (18. November 2014)

Ich habe da auch noch ein Bild gefunden


----------



## xpate (18. November 2014)

deal deal deal


----------



## butcherbird (18. November 2014)

Deutlich auf dem Foto zu sehen, Tb ist kleiner als ein Schlumpf......hähääää


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2014)

deutlich auf dem foto zu sehen,butcher retuschiert zu klein geratene cochones  mit zur hilfe nahme seiner hände.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. November 2014)

am sonntag ist showtime in teutonia,,,profesionelles photoshooting,,um sicher zu stellen das biketechnische fototouristen dem blitzlichtgewitter fern bleiben gibt es den treffpunkt bei anmeldung per pn...http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15087
bin echt gespannt was dabei heraus kommt...eine kamera kann zwar lahme zum gehen bringen,,,,aber das reicht nicht,,,da muss mehr kommen...
voting,,,wahl zum bild des jahres 2014...kamera läääuuuuuft..uuunnndd aaaaaacttiiiooonnn..


----------



## Ketta (19. November 2014)

Ich bin für heute raus...


----------



## enduro pro (19. November 2014)

ich bin auch raus...   leider


----------



## enduro pro (19. November 2014)

wie alles begann...


----------



## Ketta (19. November 2014)

für jojo
zum kurven fahren
du fährst da doch hin, oder? nach schottland oder england oder wo das ist

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/video-the-dudes-of-hazzard-business-as-usual-part-1-introduding/


----------



## jojo2 (20. November 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> für jojo
> zum kurven fahren
> du fährst da doch hin, oder? nach schottland oder england oder wo das ist
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/video-the-dudes-of-hazzard-business-as-usual-part-1-introduding/



danke!!
ich habs jetzt vier mal geguckt
fühl mich aber im vergleich zu dem immer noch wie ein trecker
käse
und
jo da will ich hin. ich sag der einfachheit halber immer:
auf die insel. und da die leute dann umgehend von ihrem letzten mallorcaurlaub
(ich sollte mal meinen umgang überprüfen)
erzählen wollen, bleibt mir mehr zu wissen, erspart.
für dich:
ich fahr jedenfalls da hin wos immer regnet - so wie tchechei
karamelpudding

@Ketta
eine ergänzung:
http://enduro-mtb.com/top-5-die-schoensten-orte-zum-biken-in-schottland/

aber da muss ich wohl allein hin - kein lift / is nix für fischmitfahrrad
die alte downhillerin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. November 2014)

"the eagle has landed" ... der adler is beim horst, das fotoshooting kann kommen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. November 2014)

Wetter am Sonntag den 23. November 2014 / Teutonischer Teuto





14° / 6°
Es werden Höchsttemperaturen von 14° (gefühlt: 14°) und leichte Brise (9 km/h) aus Südsüdost mit mäßigen Böen (24 km/h) erwartet.


enduro pro schrieb:


> "the eagle has landed" ... der adler is beim horst, ...



 der igel ist gelandet ???
 was macht der adler in der almhütte ???

seien sie dabei,,wenn es am sonntag wieder heißt """viele fragen,,,keine antworten """..

nur eine antwort wird es mit sicherheit geben ""was trägt der stylistische biker von heute" ??


morgen um 13°° jemand bock zum biken ???


----------



## ricobra50 (21. November 2014)

Hallo Thomas
  wo ist den Treffpunkt ?


----------



## diddie40 (22. November 2014)

für uns alte säcke, ein kleiner ansporn für sonntag

und was geht morgen? ich meine gleich um 13:00


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2014)

13°°,,ok,,,ich kann wahrscheinlich erst ab 14°°,,,ich rufe einen von euch an und frage wo ihr seid...gebt mal richtig schön gas damit ihr bis dahin müde seid...


----------



## diddie40 (22. November 2014)

Also, bei mir geht heute weder was um 13:00 noch um 14:00
Die Erkältung hat zu geschlagen.


----------



## ricobra50 (22. November 2014)

Ich bin raus, das ist für mich zu spät


----------



## enduro pro (22. November 2014)

Heut noch wer an der Eisbahn??? Der Schlabber will äktschön


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. November 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Also, bei mir geht heute weder was um 13:00 noch um 14:00
> Die Erkältung hat zu geschlagen.



gute besserung ,, schlag zurück...



ricobra50 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, das ist für mich zu spät



sorry ,, 14°° ,,eher ging nicht,,, musste die erde erst wieder in ihre umlaufbahn lenken..



enduro pro schrieb:


> Heut noch wer an der Eisbahn??? Der Schlabber will äktschön



schlabber will ääkkttiiooonn????? bin dabei !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (23. November 2014)

So viel Aktion heute. Und außer ein paar sanften Bodenprobenentnahmen alles völlig entspannt über die Bühne gelaufen.
Fettes Dankeschön an den fleissigen Mann hinter der Linse - bin gespannt auf die entstandenen Momentaufnahmen.
Sonne, klasse Locations, fesche Menschen in modischer Kleidung (voll Enduro ey) und Bikes die so geil sind dass man nicht weiß welches das Schönste ist. Hammer Tag !


----------



## der krefelder (23. November 2014)

Super Wetter,super Truppe und ein Profi hinter der Kamera.
Hat das heute spaß gemacht.
Ein fettes Dankeschön an den xpate.
Kann gar nicht warten bis wir die Bilder sehen.
Von Jannik soll ich sagen ,es war toll euch alle kennen zulernen.


----------



## Totoxl (23. November 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> "the eagle has landed" ... der adler is beim horst, das fotoshooting kann kommen...


Möchtest du damit sagen das du dein neues Bike erhalten hast? Wenn ja, ws ist es denn jetzt für eins?


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. November 2014)

genauso hatte ich mir das vorgestellt,,,,entspannte leute und spannende fotos...
wahrscheinlich könnt ihr die bilder ab morgen abend runterladen..
es wäre geil wenn wir das foto des tages wählen,,,jeder stellt ein foto hier in das forum und wir stimmen ab welches den meisten style hat...
danke nochmal an den xpate ,,, werde das gefühl nicht los das sogar der fb auf deinen bildern eine gute figur macht/hat....


----------



## Jabomania (23. November 2014)

Ja richtig geil gewessen!
Auch von mir ein fettes Dankeschön an den Mann hinter der Kamera!
Hat jemand zufällig am Parkplatz 
ein paar schwarze Giro Handschuhe gefunden
Hatte neben Pani & Klausmeyer geparkt.


----------



## enduro pro (23. November 2014)

super tag...super Fotos....herrlich.

toto, japp das neue Spielzeug ist da... propain tyee free vollausstattung  bilder kommen noch...die styler bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (23. November 2014)

Danke Leute!
Bis zum Tatort schau ich mir nun eure Visagen durch.


----------



## bravebiker (23. November 2014)

Mensch!!! War das ein geiler Tag. Hoffentlich ziehen wir nicht alle so komische Fratzen auf den Pic's.
DANKE nochmal an xpate, sehr professionell und dann der gefährliche Körpereinsatz im Double-Loch.
Und dann diese geilen ungewollten Stunt's awesome....

So außerdem schicke ich noch einen Gruß raus in die Welt der Elben !
Danke für euern Support.


----------



## butcherbird (23. November 2014)

ja schöner tach heute, schließe mich den anmerkungen der anderen hier an.

xpate einen besonderen dank an dich.....


----------



## xpate (23. November 2014)

Morgen mehr


----------



## Totoxl (23. November 2014)

Bei dem Gesichtausdruck nützt die Kleidung auch nicht mehr viel 

@enduro pro 
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## schlabberkette (23. November 2014)

kehr watt´n schöner tach heute
top leude, mega wetter, super locations, krasse actiöööönnnnn 
und ein geduldiger fotograf mit zwei tonnen equipment im schlepptau, guten beinen und dem blick für das wesentliche
vielen dank an @xpate auch von ketta und mir

bin gespannt ob unsere visagen spannender waren als der tatort


----------



## schlabberkette (23. November 2014)

apropos visagen
schwerkraft kann ja so schön sein
das gesicht fliegt nach unten, der pimmel am rucksack nach oben.....herrlich!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. November 2014)

Was dir alles so auffällt...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. November 2014)

Für dich Richard...Roadgapkönig ;-))


----------



## diddie40 (23. November 2014)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Für dich Richard...Roadgapkönig ;-))


super!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. November 2014)

xpate schrieb:


> Morgen mehr


oh gott,,da muss photoshop ran...


----------



## imfluss (24. November 2014)

TB ist der Chirurg unter den Mountainbiker. Er lasert sich den Trail frei.


----------



## enduro pro (24. November 2014)

Dr. TB bitte in den OP  der is gut 

Ich bin gespannt wie nen flitzebogen auf die anderen.... made my day TB


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. November 2014)

also die bearbeitung  mit photoshop hatte ich mir ganz anders vorgestellt..


----------



## Totoxl (24. November 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> super tag...super Fotos....herrlich.
> 
> toto, japp das neue Spielzeug ist da... propain tyee free vollausstattung  bilder kommen noch...die styler bilder


Vollausstattung? Alles was geht mit rein gepackt? Carbon Laufräder, Lenker, XX1 und etc.? Und selbst wenn nicht, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Alleine die Farblichen möglichkeiten machen es ja schon spannend


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. November 2014)

ich habe noch nicht alle bilder gesehen,,,aber der pani bei seinem ansatz zum backflip ist schon der hammer---
ich habe es  "keine pani" genannt..
beim nächsten shooting würde ich allen empfehlen einen fullface zu tragen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. November 2014)

mein 

 favorit


----------



## enduro pro (24. November 2014)

elfen....die waren echt crazy


----------



## diddie40 (24. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> mein Anhang anzeigen 338342 favorit


da habe ich doch was verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (24. November 2014)

Du hast doch was genommen





Hast du sonst niemanden, der dir die "...." krault?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. November 2014)

Ich höre gerade so ein: Schlack Schlack Schlack!


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2014)

Wer am Samstag noch nichts vor hat:


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Du hast doch was genommen





  jau,,,ich habe mir etwas von dem elfenstaub in die kippe gedreht,,,
finde selber den unterschied...


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2014)

Diddie, je schneller desto geiler "schlack, schlack, schlack" 


Ja Schulte, so mut  Dat


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 338398  jau,,,ich habe mir etwas von dem elfenstaub in die kippe gedreht,,,
> finde selber den unterschied...Anhang anzeigen 338401


Du hast alles richtig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der krefelder (25. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> mein Anhang anzeigen 338342 favorit


auch mein favorit
unsere kleinen elfen


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2014)

ein hoch auf die elfen....die haben gewonnen...sagt denen wer bescheid


----------



## butcherbird (25. November 2014)

hallo xpate, von mir auch ein dolles dankeschön..geile fotos...und bei facebook siehts auch schon aus wie im moutainbikeforum.....


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2014)

morgen jemand bock auf bike???? zeit egal, wetter soll gut werden....


----------



## bravebiker (25. November 2014)

Ich gebe 10 Punkte für das Elfenbild


----------



## AddiP (25. November 2014)

Servus...
Danke euch für den Ausritt am Sonntag!
Hat echt Spaß gemacht!

Wo kann man denn die Fotos bewundern?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2014)

AddiP schrieb:


> Servus...
> Danke euch für den Ausritt am Sonntag!
> Hat echt Spaß gemacht!
> 
> Wo kann man denn die Fotos bewundern?



habe dir den link in  dein postfach gelegt....


----------



## AddiP (25. November 2014)

Danke dir...


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. November 2014)

bitte bitte,,und hier noch ein bild vom teutonischen nachwuchs,,,dem zukünftigen zwölfmeterroadgapbezwinger..


----------



## Totoxl (26. November 2014)

Alter Styler!!! Zu wem gehört er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der krefelder (26. November 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Alter Styler!!! Zu wem gehört er?


das ist meiner!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2014)

ein tyee steeeht im waalde, ganz still und stumm...
da mag sich einer fraaagen, was steehts da rum...
weem mag wohl das tyee sein, daaas da steeht im wald allein...
das muß das neuue biiiiike von dem enduuuuro sein


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. November 2014)

der krefelder schrieb:


> das ist meiner!!!!



merkt man aber kaum,,,,weder im uphill noch im downhill,,da hat der jannik glück gehabt...


@all 
morgen jemand bock auf arschkalten dunklen wald ??? 16:30 ist start,,oder treff um 14°° und nur arschkalter wald ohne dunkel......bitte pn..


----------



## butcherbird (26. November 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ein tyee steeeht im waalde, ganz still und stumm...
> da mag sich einer fraaagen, was steehts da rum...
> weem mag wohl das tyee sein, daaas da steeht im wald allein...
> das muß das neuue biiiiike von dem enduuuuro sein


könnte auch eins von den sieben zwergen sein, von


----------



## butcherbird (26. November 2014)

schneewittchen nicht, die ist zu groß


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2014)

Is ja auch meins


----------



## ricobra50 (27. November 2014)

Enduro -sehr schönes Rad


----------



## ricobra50 (27. November 2014)

_Ist morgen niemand im teuto unterwegs _ ???


----------



## der-eugel (27. November 2014)

Besten Dank an die Truppe vom letzten Samstag! Super Tour - wiederholenswert!
Wer ist denn diesen Samstag von euch unterwegs?! 

VG aus Münster
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2014)

danke richard...läuft auch prima 

sonntag????? schöne runde zum ersten advend...glühwein in brobeck  es ist weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## bravebiker (27. November 2014)

Sonntag wäre cool !!!


----------



## bravebiker (27. November 2014)

create an appointment


----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2014)

Wat soll ich????


----------



## bravebiker (27. November 2014)

Termin erstellen ;-))))


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. November 2014)

post von den elfen :::

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker,

wir hoffen ihr hattet noch Spaß bei eurem Shooting am Sonntag. Könntet ihr uns bitte das Foto schicken?
Dann hätten wir noch eine Frage. Dürfen wir ein paar Aufnahmen von euch für das Making of verwenden?
Hier noch der Link zu einem früheren Film (damit ihr einen Eindruck bekommt):
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bei bedarf schicke ich den link zu,,,ist aber ein film mit anspruch und nicht für zarte gemüter,,wollte den hier nicht einfach für jeden online stellen..am ende des films wird extra darauf hingewiesen das die mädels vorher gefragt werden wollen...
ich hoffe es ist ok das die elfen bei bedarf ein paar bilder von uns in ihrem neuen projekt unterbringen..
wenn das fertig ist bekommen wir das kunstwerk zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. November 2014)

sonntagsspaß im kalten teuto...nix für einzelkinder...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=17118


----------



## Ketta (28. November 2014)

die ketten drehen morgen ne trailtour im teuto, 11h bvalley


----------



## enduro pro (28. November 2014)

Warum den Morgen


----------



## xpate (28. November 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> post von den elfen :::
> 
> Hallo liebe Mountainbiker,
> 
> ...


Für mich kein Problem tb.


----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> sonntagsspaß im kalten teuto...nix für einzelkinder...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=17118



bin heute nicht dabei, die erkältung....


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2014)

bravebiker auch nicht... Termin fällt aus...


----------



## scott-bussi (30. November 2014)

Starte dann alleine 11:00 Dörenthe.


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. November 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> bravebiker auch nicht... Termin fällt aus...



soooo,,,der jährliche contest """wie viele weihnachtsfeiern schafft man in einer woche "" ist beendet..jetzt heißt es schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben.....mittwoch ist showtime...der termin fällt nicht aus,,,egal was passiert...
würde 14°° vorschlagen ..jemand dabei ????


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2014)

Stehe grad am nassen Dreieck und sage mal... Dabei... Donnerstag hätte ich auch frei und dann die Woche Urlaub


----------



## enduro pro (30. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. November 2014)

rock`n roll ,,, mittwoch und donnerstag ist gebucht,,,evtl. bringe ich noch den grossen bruder vom fb mit....aber keine angst,,,der will auch nur spielen.....


----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2014)

Donnerstag klingt gut, wenn wir so fahren, dass ich im Hellen wieder zu Hause bin


----------



## enduro pro (1. Dezember 2014)

Da wäre ich auch dafür


----------



## Der Cherusker (1. Dezember 2014)

Moin, es kommt zwar selten vor aber ich brauche mal etwas Input, jemand schon mal mit den Knieschoner Bluegrass bopcat 3D Erfahrungen gemacht!!!!


----------



## brcrew (1. Dezember 2014)

Auf jedenfall vorher anprobieren.. Die bluegrassdinger fallen von der grösse ganz komisch aus!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Dezember 2014)

passt doch,,,der fb hat ja auch komische beine...


----------



## Der Cherusker (1. Dezember 2014)

Peace, Brauner!!!! Mit dir beschäftige Ich mich wieder in 2 Wochen da bekomme wieder Geld dafür, so für lau ist mir die Zeit zu schade!!! Danke für die Info bcrew!!


----------



## diddie40 (1. Dezember 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Peace, Brauner!!!! Mit dir beschäftige Ich mich wieder in 2 Wochen da bekomme wieder Geld dafür, so für lau ist mir die Zeit zu schade!!!


????????????????????????????
Ich mit dir wieder nx verstehn


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Moin, es kommt zwar selten vor aber ich brauche mal etwas Input, jemand schon mal mit den Knieschoner Bluegrass bopcat 3D Erfahrungen gemacht!!!!



Hab sie mir auf gut Glück in meiner Größe bestellt, sie sitzen top, rutschen kein bisschen, klemmen nix ein und nerven auch auf langen Touren nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (2. Dezember 2014)

für @schulte69 und @Jana_Tuerlich  schon gesehen?  mit doublen für die doublequeen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Dezember 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> für @schulte69 und @Jana_Tuerlich  schon gesehen?  mit doublen für die doublequeen


Boah! @Ketta herzlichen Dank für das Filmchen!!! Jetzt steigt die Vorfreude aber noch mehr als eh schon!
Wir hoffen, du bist wieder komplett herestellt und wir sehen uns eventuell nochmal vor unserm Abflug. Fände ich schon cool! Und Päckchen #2 war leckaaaaaaaa!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Dezember 2014)

es bläßt kalt aus dem osten, doch 2 unerschrockene rider gehen auf die suche nach dem flow...

teuto: -2 Grad und leichter grieselschnee....ja, wirklich.. es fällt leicht weiß vom himmel....


----------



## bravebiker (3. Dezember 2014)

Lass das Koks zuhause ;-)


----------



## enduro pro (3. Dezember 2014)

Der Mann mit dem koks is da


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2014)

kääähh watt ne schööööne runde das doch war....nette leute, suuuuuper trails und bestes bikewetter....

diddie, wer war nur der biker mit dem trek aus lingen der da mit war  war der schon mal dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (4. Dezember 2014)

jep, schöne tour mit nettem kolegen aus lingen,
tolle trails, cooles wetter


----------



## Totoxl (4. Dezember 2014)

Hier, hier, hier, ich kenne den. Das war ich. Boah war das geil mal wieder den Teuto unter den Reifen zu spüren. Geile Trails, alles neu. Super  und die Leute, als wenn man sie gestern das letzte mal gesehen hätte.


----------



## enduro pro (4. Dezember 2014)

stimmt, das war der toto....


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Dezember 2014)

waaaas?
der mann mit dem koks war im teuto?
der typ vom trek-lingen-syndicate-team?
der, der das letzte kettenrace dominiert hat?
real teutofriends can never be lost!!
rock´n roll...


----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2014)

guten tag
bin grad ausm wald zurück
da liegt die neue dirt aufgeschlagen auf dem küchentisch
hat nele bestimmt da hingelegt
die will ein neues rad -oder???



so genug
muss los - auf ne fortbildung
aber eigentlich müsste ich jetzt erstmaln nickerchen machen
binn bißchen müde
schönes wochenende euch allen


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Dezember 2014)

zack
das wochenende ist rum
und das forum schläft immer noch
ich muss mir doch keine sorgen machen?

wie jojo so schön sagen würde:
ich wünsche uns allen eine gute woche


----------



## enduro pro (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab Urlaub, wenn wer mit biken möchte melden...die ganze Woche


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Dezember 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> zack
> das wochenende ist rum
> und das forum schläft immer noch
> ich muss mir doch keine sorgen machen?
> ...


Tja..., alle im Wurstvertilgunsstress.......

Türchen  #8 ist bisher der Favorit!


----------



## Ketta (8. Dezember 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Tja..., alle im Wurstvertilgunsstress.......
> 
> Türchen  #8 ist bisher der Favorit!



Was war nochmal 8?


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (8. Dezember 2014)

Eine dicke dicke Mettwurscht :-D:-D:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (8. Dezember 2014)

leckaaaaaaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstleckerwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstleckerwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstleckerwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstleckerwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurstwurst............................

wurst


----------



## rigger (8. Dezember 2014)

"Alles wird aus Hack gemacht" (Mastered Version): 




 ich bin für Hack!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Dezember 2014)

Hier, leckaaaaaaaa! Hoffentlich ist sowas in der neun:


----------



## Ketta (9. Dezember 2014)

mmmhhhh, leckkaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Dezember 2014)

*teutonien guardian-----teutonisches extrablatt--------teutonesischer abendbote---*
in der letzten woche wurde zwischen dem parkplatz bocketal und der brücke eine leiche gefunden...uuuaaahhhhh....
gestern abend hatte die feuerwehr riesenbeck einen einsatz an der schönen aussicht..eine brennende frau war der grund..uuuaaaahhhhh....zu löschen gab es nicht mehr viel...echt jetzt ..
zufällig  wurden dort gestern nachmittag noch biker aus münster gesichtet..



@schulte69
schenkst du mir eine ritter sport tzatziki zu weihnachten ?????????


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Dezember 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @schulte69
> schenkst du mir eine ritter sport tzatziki zu weihnachten ?????????


Ich glaube wir haben noch ne Tafel Milka AlpenAioli hier, ginge die auch?


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Dezember 2014)

mmmmhhhhh,,,alpen aioli,,,,,du weißt was schmeckt,,ick freu mir..

im frühjahr findet wieder das teutonenrace statt,,,an stage 2  muss jeder  eine tafel *ritter sport* *sauerkraut * - *pellkartoffelsalat* essen...
training könnt ihr euch übrigens sparen,,,was da alles kommt kann man nicht trainieren...
plan ist fertig,,,,diesmal gaaaanz anders...,termin wahrscheinlich ende februar...


----------



## jojo2 (10. Dezember 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> im frühjahr findet wieder das teutonenrace statt...
> ende februar...



cool
ich würd sagen: schottischer frühling is wie frühling im teuto - vv

ich kann hier ja nich mehr so viel schreiben,
weil ich so viel lesen muss.
einen artikel hab ich jetzt zu ende bekommen
ich find, der passt ganz gut dazu

http://enduro-mtb.com/ein-wochenende-mit-dem-cannondale-overmountain-team/


----------



## enduro pro (10. Dezember 2014)

tb, woher hast du die info's?? teutonische bild???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Dezember 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> mmmmhhhhh,,,alpen aioli,,,,,du weißt was schmeckt,,ick freu mir..
> 
> im frühjahr findet wieder das teutonenrace statt,,,an stage 2  muss jeder  eine tafel *ritter sport* *sauerkraut * - *pellkartoffelsalat* essen...
> training könnt ihr euch übrigens sparen,,,was da alles kommt kann man nicht trainieren...
> plan ist fertig,,,,diesmal gaaaanz anders...,termin wahrscheinlich ende februar...



Ich spüle die Tafel einfach mit einem Glas Wurstwasser runter. Also das, was in so nem Bockwurstglas zurückbleibt, wenn man die Würstchen raus genommen hat. Der Schlabber weiss was ich meine, der kanns vielleicht besser erklären?!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Dezember 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> tb, woher hast du die info's?? teutonische bild???




nein,,,,weißt du noch ??? früher ???? wir waren jung und ungestüm ,, fast jede woche war das haus unterhalb der schönen aussicht der anlaufpunkt für biker und bikes..entweder wurde das zerschrottete bike dort gelagert oder der zerschrottete biker wartete dort auf den rettungswagen..es war quasi das safe house...da habe ich meine info her...die medien schweigen dazu,,,aber dafür gibt es den *FBI*...forums biker informationsdienst...


las dir nicht erzählen das es nicht stimmt,,,oder das wurstwasser nicht gut schmeckt,,,,traue keinem.....
...bin weg....


----------



## enduro pro (10. Dezember 2014)

ahhhh, dort.... 1a info...

sonntag biken??? wetter sollte paßen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Dezember 2014)

die frau kam aus rheine ,, war ein suizid...tatsache,,,habe die info von einem feuerwehrmann der dabei war.... 
samstag um 13°° biken ???? sonntag um 10°° ????


----------



## Totoxl (10. Dezember 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich spüle die Tafel einfach mit einem Glas Wurstwasser runter. Also das, was in so nem Bockwurstglas zurückbleibt, wenn man die Würstchen raus genommen hat. Der Schlabber weiss was ich meine, der kanns vielleicht besser erklären?!


Das braucht man nicht erklären, jeder kennt Wurstwasser. Quasi die Füllung für den heiligen Gral


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Dezember 2014)

An der schönen Aussicht muß echt wohl was passiert sein, bin da heute hergekommen standen mehrere Grablichter, ein Brandfleck war auch zu sehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (11. Dezember 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> An der schönen Aussicht muß echt wohl was passiert sein, bin da heute hergekommen standen mehrere Grablichter, ein Brandfleck war auch zu sehen!!!


ich weiß ja nicht, aber
der enduro hat diese woche urlaub......und schon passieren merkwürdige dinge in teutonien........



schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich spüle die Tafel einfach mit einem Glas Wurstwasser runter. Also das, was in so nem Bockwurstglas zurückbleibt, wenn man die Würstchen raus genommen hat. Der Schlabber weiss was ich meine, der kanns vielleicht besser erklären?!



wurstwasser
die quelle allen lebens
so wertvoll wie gehaltvoll
wurstwasser
der rockstar unter den energydrinks

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/116385/Wurstwasser


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe damit nichts zu tun. Aber der FB der streunt ja durch den Wald ganz allein......Und sacht kein Wort


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Dezember 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> wurstwasser
> die quelle allen lebens
> so wertvoll wie gehaltvoll
> wurstwasser
> ...


Was du alles findest 

Danke dafür!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> samstag um 13°° biken ???? sonntag um 10°° ????



paßt beides... bocketal????


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Dezember 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> paßt beides... bocketal????



oh mist...sonntag passt auch ??? ganz sicher ?? das würde bedeuten kein ibb on ice ???? das würde bedeuten das es am samstag keine  billig drogen und bier gibt ??? mmmmmmmmhhhhhhh....ok..
oder treff direkt nach dem biken bei ibb on ice  und dann nur halbgas ????


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2014)

samstag ibb on ice und sonntag halbgas??? das ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## butcherbird (11. Dezember 2014)

Tb`chen, ist dir der Draht aus der Mütze geflogen, ich denke wir nehmen samstag richtig einen......
10:00Uhr biken kannste in`nen paar jahren mit`nem e-bike


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2014)

hört sich an wie alter mann


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Dezember 2014)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Tb`chen, ist dir der Draht aus der Mütze geflogen, ich denke wir nehmen samstag richtig einen......



das wollte ich hören,,,,party on,,,,mit bier und tanzwütigen schnitten...


hier meine daten für samstag :::

ich heiße franz von monaco,,,im sommer rette ich affenbabys auf sumatra und im winter kümmere ich mich um mein fachgeschäft für damenschuhe auf sylt...da bleibt kaum zeit für meinen eigentlichen beruf als tanzlehrer..

bei der story werden die beiden gefälschten eintrittskarten für die nächste bambi verleihung für einen von euch frei...bei bedarf melden


ps.
wenn wir versprechen würden das der fb nicht wieder streusalz auf die eisfläche schmeißt  dürfte er auch  mit...


----------



## enduro pro (11. Dezember 2014)

wann geht es los???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der krefelder (11. Dezember 2014)

ich habe erst Weihnachtsfeier,bin danach in der Lok.


----------



## brcrew (12. Dezember 2014)

Diddie alles gute zum geburtstag!


----------



## jojo2 (12. Dezember 2014)

allerherzlichsten glückwunsch!


----------



## herby-hancoc (12. Dezember 2014)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles gute Diddi


----------



## enduro pro (12. Dezember 2014)

Glückwunsch diddie...alles gute und genieße den tag...


----------



## bravebiker (12. Dezember 2014)

Von Didi an Diddi alles Gute zum Ehrentag!


----------



## ricobra50 (12. Dezember 2014)

Diddie alles gute zum geburtstag!


----------



## imfluss (12. Dezember 2014)

Hey Diddie alles Gute zum Fest ! 
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (12. Dezember 2014)

Alles Liebe und Gute auch von mir laß dich heute richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (12. Dezember 2014)

Hat Diddie heute Geburtstag? Sieht fast so aus 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Diddie


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Dezember 2014)

Diddi auch hier noch mal Alles Gute und Glückwünsche von mir!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Dezember 2014)

von mir auch diddie,,,,wünsche dir immer genug grip und federweg,,gesundheits-und biketechnisch..


----------



## scott-bussi (12. Dezember 2014)

Wenn´s Wetter passt werden wir wohl morgen mit 3/5 Mann ab Dörenthe zu einer kleinen Runde starten. So gg. 12:00.


----------



## sx2cruiser (12. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir alles Jute zum Geburtstag Diddie


----------



## jojo2 (12. Dezember 2014)

ich muss noch arbeiten,
aber das is nicht der einzige grund,
warum ich das hier nich zu ende geguckt hab
für euch





ba!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (12. Dezember 2014)

@diddie40 du alte rampensau
wir wünschen dir alles gute zum geburtstag!!!!
auf das du weiterhin stets genug luft in lunge und reifen hast
bleib groovy....


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Dezember 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> für euch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieso ba?
ist doch ein sehr geschmackvoller muhwie!

wurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwurstwurstwurstleckaaaawurstwasser.......


----------



## jojo2 (12. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2014)

Tb, wie sieht's denn aus heute???


----------



## butcherbird (13. Dezember 2014)

Moin enduro, ein engelein hat mir eben geflüstert das tb`chen sich gestern soviel obstler reingeschüttet hat, daß er zum schluß geglaubt hat er wäre noch in saalbach......


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Dezember 2014)

bin um 14°° auf dem schattberg..


----------



## diddie40 (13. Dezember 2014)

danke euch für die Glückwünsche
was geht morgen?


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2014)

tb, der lift läuft...  kannst heut schöne abfahrten machen.... direkte Linie


----------



## enduro pro (13. Dezember 2014)

Hey Diddie .... Ich hätte wohl Lust auf ne Runde morgen .. 11 bocketal ??


----------



## diddie40 (13. Dezember 2014)

11:00 ist gut
bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2014)

Dann steht der Termin. Wenn noch jemand mit möchte, morgen um elf im Bocketal . Dann geht es los wenn das Wetter passt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Dezember 2014)

bild am sonntag für biker.....


http://www.bild.de/auto/auto-news/fahrrad/fatbikes-38430172.bild.html

http://www.bild.de/auto/auto-news/fahrrad/die-teuersten-mountainbikes-2015-38430176.bild.html


----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Runde heute ... Wetter gut, Wald gut, Räder gut...


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt so weit!
Neue Trails probiert, waren top!
Später noch Sturmschäden gefunden, hat weh getan
Aber alles gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Dezember 2014)

samstag 13°° ruhige jahresabschlusstour mit glühwein ,,,,samstag 19°° adventsingen mit fb...
erst ganz locker biken um dann um so härter den abschluss des relativ crashfreien jahres 2014 zu feiern...


----------



## diddie40 (14. Dezember 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## enduro pro (14. Dezember 2014)

Zum Singen kann ich auch


----------



## jojo2 (16. Dezember 2014)

für @Ketta und konsorten
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-bell-super-2r-helmet-impact-testing-2014.html
und  für mich auch

wie man das teure rad und den auch teuren helm ordentlich behandelt,
wurd dann auch gleich gezeigt, falls du das vid nicht zu ende geguckt haben solltest.


----------



## enduro pro (18. Dezember 2014)

wo ist denn am samstag chor-treffen... Insel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (18. Dezember 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> samstag 13°° ruhige jahresabschlusstour mit glühwein ,,,,samstag 19°° adventsingen mit fb...
> erst ganz locker biken um dann um so härter den abschluss des relativ crashfreien jahres 2014 zu feiern...


arghhh
wir können bis jetzt weder für die abschlusstour noch für das adventsingen zusagen
mal sehen.......


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Dezember 2014)

jau,,,19°° chorprobe auf der löbke-insel...danach standardtänze in der loko...


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2014)

ich bekomme ja immer nachrichten aus aller welt
also
wenn was wichtiges passiert
aber ich weiß nicht, was ich mit dem machen soll, was ich alles weiß






jedenfalls find ich voll blöd, dass der wald derzeit im matsch versinkt und ich mit


so wie hier







lieber wäre mir so






was ist am wochenende mit radfahren?
steht da was bei euch an?




*ganz vergessen:*
kennt jemand von euch jemanden mit einem
solid magix zwischen hamburg und ruhrgebiet?


----------



## diddie40 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Jojo
ich würde auch gerne am Samstag in den Wald, wenn es das Wetter zu lässt.
ich kenne keinen, der ein solid magix fährt, scheint mir aber ein tolles bike zu sein. den Testbericht kennst du bestimmt?:
http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-das-solid-magix-x01-raw-650b/


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2014)

jo den testbericht kenn ich

das wetter noch nich
aber mittlerweile habe ich auch keine lust mehr im strömenden regen zu fahren
dann warte ich mal den wetterverlauf ab, samstag würd mir nämlich wohl auch passen


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Dezember 2014)

ich darf heute auf den postboten warten
er bringt mir das aludreck zurück
der service dauerte ja auch nur zwei monate.....oder waren es drei? ich weiß es nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (20. Dezember 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> *ganz vergessen:*
> kennt jemand von euch jemanden mit einem
> solid magix zwischen hamburg und ruhrgebiet?



ich kenne leider keinen der das fährt.
aber das magix macht einen ziemlich guten eindruck!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Dezember 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich bekomme ja immer nachrichten aus aller welt
> also
> wenn was wichtiges passiert
> aber ich weiß nicht, was ich mit dem machen soll, was ich alles weiß
> ...



uuuhh  yeeeaahhh jojo,, isle of skye,,,noch 3 monate,,,dann bekommst du auch nachrichten von dort,,,,heute soll um 13°° treff sein,,,,,wetter ist eigentlich perfekt,,,aber wind bis stärke 8,,,,ganz schön blösterich,, wie wir hier auf dem berg auch zu sagen pflegen...

oh man schlabber,,,2 monate für einen service,,,sind die mitarbeiter bei aluschreck verbeamtet ??? da geht es ja sogar beim chrisxrossi etwas schneller....meistens..


----------



## rigger (20. Dezember 2014)

Die dudes of hazard haben drauf!

@schlabber was ist denn mit dem aludreck? Muckt die Gabel oder fällt das ganze Bike auseinander?


----------



## jojo2 (20. Dezember 2014)

rigger!!
du wolltest mich doch mal besuchen
wie wärs denn mit morgen? 10 uhr start in...
soll auch kaum regnen und kaum winden


----------



## rigger (21. Dezember 2014)

Jo stimmt Jojo, das wird morgen leider nix, ich muss morgen noch unseren Weihnachtsbaum aufstellen, das 3m Biest.

Das wird erst wieder im Frühjahr was wenn der Bock schwarz geduscht ist....


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2014)

24.12 von  11°° bis 13°°,,,2 stunden happy christmas  tour,,,,nicht so wie heute,,ende um 4°°..


----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> Das wird erst wieder im Frühjahr was wenn der Bock schwarz geduscht ist....



alles klar
 februar passt mir auch

pass auf, dass dir der baum nicht auf den kopf fällt
 drei meter!
das ist ne ansage!


----------



## Ketta (21. Dezember 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> für @Ketta und konsorten
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-bell-super-2r-helmet-impact-testing-2014.html
> und  für mich auch



@jojo2  heute ist Bestelltag: 20% auf Bell Produkte im Adventskalender bei hibike


----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ketta schrieb:


> @jojo2  heute ist Bestelltag: 20% auf Bell Produkte im Adventskalender bei hibike




na super
und ich muss erst noch das passende rad bestellen


20%?
verdammt
ich muss mal eben in den keller
mist


----------



## ricobra50 (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo  bin heute 12Uhr Dörenther Klippen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (21. Dezember 2014)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Hallo  bin heute 12Uhr Dörenther Klippen !


hallo richi
ich würde dich ja gerne begleiten aber ich muss heute erstmal ein paar feintuning- und trailpflegefahrten hier auf den hometrails machen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2014)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15127#comment-63


----------



## jojo2 (21. Dezember 2014)

hey saskia
so kam ich mit hendrix immer super klar
(hey joe war da gar nix machte mir immer zahnschmerzen- bestimmt war da der trommler von den stones dabei)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-lars-sternberg-loam-ranger-2014.html

(aber die beiden sind wahrscheinlich gerade in australien, oder auf madeira??)
grüße!!


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Dezember 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> @schlabber was ist denn mit dem aludreck? Muckt die Gabel oder fällt das ganze Bike auseinander?



ach rigger, das erzähl ich dir alles mal bei nem bierchen oder bei drei, fünf, zwölf.........
das würde hier den rahmen sprengen......
die mattoc-gabel hab ich jedenfalls mittlerweile gegen ne pike tauschen lassen
das bike fällt zwar nicht auseinander, aber.......ach lassen wir das
wann gibt´s bierchen?


----------



## rigger (22. Dezember 2014)

Ach Schlabber!!! Ich glaub ich schmeiß den job den ich hab hin und such mir was neues, ich hab immer noch 350 Überstunden. 
Ich wollte im Februar wohl mal ein kleines rennen bei mir veranstalten, dann können wir auch mal wieder ein Bier trinken.

Ich hab mich jetzt mal bei der Stadt Steinfurt beworben und in Ibbenbüren suchen sie zum 1.3. auch nen Gärtner beim Bauhof....


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Dezember 2014)

geh zum bauhof
gibt zwar vermutlich weniger kohle, dafür  aber auch weniger stress, geregelte arbeitszeit und mehr bikezeit!!
350 überstunden....dat is doch nich normal!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Dezember 2014)

wünsch dir viel glück bei der jobsuche!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Dezember 2014)

rigger!!
ibbenbüren!
hättest du da mit einer bewerbung auch nur den hauch einer chance...
dann nimm den job!

stell dir das mal vor: im Sommer
nach feierabend(!) (gibt es tatsächlich)
ein oder zwei runden auf dem hermannsweg drehen
und dann gemütlich lächelnd nach hause cruisen
die mitfreude aller nichtibbenbürener wär dir sicher!

sprich doch mal mit dem cherusker. der kennt bestimmt jemanden,
der jemanden kennt, der die leute fürn bauhof einstellt
(oder werden solche stellen bei ner stadt mittlerweile anders vergeben?)
viel glück

und du lebst noch!
den kampf mit dem weihnachtsgiganten hast du also gewonnen
super!


----------



## rigger (22. Dezember 2014)

Kohle ist annähernd gleich, mit zuschlagen sogar höher....

Aber den job muss man erstmal kriegen, vielleicht werd ich ja zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen, mal schauen.

Schlimmer wie jetzt kann es eh nicht mehr werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (22. Dezember 2014)

Viel Glück!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (22. Dezember 2014)

rigger ich drücke dir die Daumen !!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (22. Dezember 2014)

Schlabber, Schlabber immer das Material!!!!! Könnte das nicht auch an den Fahrer liegen!!!!!


----------



## Totoxl (22. Dezember 2014)

Rigger, ich drück die Daumen. Wäre schon geil. Zum Thema Arbeit.
Welchen Wochentag haben wir? Anhand der kurze Tage schätze ich das wir bald Weihnachten haben, oder die Welt geht unter.
Beides hat zur Folge das ich auch leicht erhöhtes Pensum an Arbeit habe.


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Dezember 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Schlabber, Schlabber immer das Material!!!!! Könnte das nicht auch an den Fahrer liegen!!!!!



oh mon dieu, natürlich nicht!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Dezember 2014)

Neeee, daran kann es auf keinen Fall liegen!! Der Schlabber fährt doch immer wie eine Pussy!! 
In seinen Verkaufsanzeigen steht immer:
Von Anfänger nur auf der Straße und Forstwegen gefahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Dezember 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich schmeiß den job den ich hab hin und such mir was neues,
> 
> ich muss morgen noch unseren Weihnachtsbaum aufstellen, das 3m Biest.



ey rigger,,,ich hätte da einen job für dich....kannst bei uns in der tanzschule anfangen,,,,wer 3 m weihnachtsbäume aufstellen kann,,der wird auch mit unseren damen der > 140kg klasse fertig...ist nichts anderes wie den baum vom hänger in den ständer zu wuchten...mit allen erschwerniszulagen , dem gehalt und dem trinkgeld von den mädels ,bist du bei der kohle die der klönnemeyers bernd verdient,,und der ist leiter vom bauhof...
bewerbungsunterlagen bitte per pn...oder nee,,sag einfach wann du anfangen kannst...


----------



## rigger (23. Dezember 2014)

Kannst ja mal ein gutes Wort für mich einlegen wenn ich mich da beworben habe.


----------



## ricobra50 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute
*Frohe Weihnachten und ein gesundes neues Jahr 2015
wünchen Euch *
Bozena und  Richard


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Dezember 2014)

hohohoooooooo
dem können wir uns nur anschließen
wir ketten wünschen euch auch auch ein schönes weihnachtsfest!!
den ein oder anderen werden wir doch hoffentlich noch vor dem jahreswechsel auf dem trail treffen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2014)

oh mann,,schon wieder weihnachten,,,,gerade war das 2014er bike noch aktuell,,,und in einer woche ist es schon ein youngtimer,,,zwar noch bedingt salonfähig aber eigentlich unfahrbar,,,das leben eines bikers ist schnellebig,,,außer zu weihnachten,,da kehrt jeder in sich und zockt vom christkind die 2015 parts ab...
von mir auch an alle die ich morgen nicht mehr sehe ein frohes fest und lasst euch reich beschenken...

treff ist morgen im bocketal,,,,wenn alle kommen die es vor haben wir es mächtig voll auf den teutonesischen trails..


----------



## diddie40 (24. Dezember 2014)

ja, die bikes wechseln schneller als die biker treten können
auf das eure wünsche in Erfüllung gehen, aber lasst noch ein paar wünsche offen, so für das alltägliche leben nach wheinachten...
allen ein frohes fest


----------



## enduro pro (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten  

Und kommt heil ins neue Jahr


----------



## der krefelder (24. Dezember 2014)

ich wünsch euch allen auch FROHE WEIHNACHTEN


----------



## brcrew (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich schliesse mich an.. Frohe weihnachten!


----------



## imfluss (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohes Fest ! Happy Trails und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Dezember 2014)

jo
dann will ich auch mal
kann aber erst jetzt, weil ich vorhin noch im wald war
grüße in die almhütte!

auf der fahrt vorhin habe ich fliegen bewundern gelernt
wie können die mit ihren facettenaugen irgendwas sehen??
auf meinen brillengläsern waren hunderte regentropfen
und ich hab alles zigfach gesehen und eigentlich nix - verdammt wie machen fliegen das??
fliegenbein hast du ne ahnung?


schaiße war das nass, schlammisch und regnerisch
aber sind wr männer
und frauen oder was?!!







so und nu is gleich weihnachten
habt euch lieb und vertragt euch
küsschen
jojo


----------



## jojo2 (24. Dezember 2014)

sorry
einen hab ich noch
alle, die bad wildbad kennen, wissen wie schnell man da sein kann
oder auch nich
hatakata wieder mal


----------



## Totoxl (24. Dezember 2014)

Aus dem Emsland schicke ich euch auch liebe Weihnachtsgrüße. Scheiß auf die Geschenke und habt euch einfach alle lieb.


----------



## rigger (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche euch auch frohe Weihnachten miteinander.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Dezember 2014)

Johoho  Allen Frohe Feiertage....usw   see you on the Trails


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Dezember 2014)

sonntag soll es nicht regnen,,,,wollen wir trotzdem biken ???

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15131


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. Dezember 2014)

FB wünscht euch allen Frohe Weihnachten!!! Es ist zwar Weihnachten, aber das heißt noch lange nicht das alle Wünsche wahr werden, tut mir Leid TOTO!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2014)

Ach FB, wir haben dich doch alle lieb


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Dezember 2014)

fast alle....

hier ein ski video,,,hatten wir noch nicht,,,der typ hat sich 5 jahre auf die abfahrt vorbereitet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2014)

Echt "abgefahren"


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2014)

für all die, die auch in den letzten tagen so viel überschüssige masse in der Körpermitte gesammelt haben, für die gibt es morgen die Möglichkeit etwas davon wieder abzustrampeln...

wenn das wetter paßt, dann fahre ich morgen in den schönen teuto...zeit noch offen...na, wer lust???


----------



## imfluss (25. Dezember 2014)

Wäre dabei. Am liebsten nachmittags, dann isses auch nichtmehr -°


----------



## diddie40 (25. Dezember 2014)

Da wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo bin heute 12.30Uhr- Dörenther Klippen !
* Ist jemand dabei ?*


----------



## diddie40 (26. Dezember 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. Dezember 2014)

ich bin leider gesundheitsbedingt raus...


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Dezember 2014)

Ü50 Fatburner Session?
Bin ich zwar noch weit entfernt von, aber ich komme mit. 
Einen Zivi braucht ihr ja bestimmt.


----------



## imfluss (26. Dezember 2014)

Starte um 12:30 an den Dörenther Klippen. Chillige Runde, wenn die Almhütte aufhat am Ende noch aufn Kakao dorthin.


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2014)

die almhütte hat heute geöffnet,,,, ich bin leider  den ganzen tag in der tanzschule,,lateinafrikanische stammestänze stehen auf dem programm..viel spaß.


----------



## scott-bussi (26. Dezember 2014)

War eine schöne Runde heute! Aber ungewohnt so ganz ohne Regen


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2014)

bescheuert
oder?


----------



## enduro pro (27. Dezember 2014)

der kann's


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Dezember 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> bescheuert
> oder?


wieso bescheuert?
is'n normaler ruhrpottjonge der gerne sendet


----------



## rigger (27. Dezember 2014)

Ja der Patrick, netter Typ hab den im Warsteiner Bikepark mal getroffen...


----------



## jojo2 (27. Dezember 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der kann's



und deswegen sieht warstein auch so aus wie es aussieht!
irre steil und weitetete sprünge
weil der da immer so viel bastelt






schlabberkette schrieb:


> wieso bescheuert?
> is'n normaler ruhrpottjonge der gerne sendet



genau wie ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Dezember 2014)

bescheuert ???? die typen im zweiten teil von dem film haben richtig einen an der waffel.....so ab ca.20 min..
http://www.dokus4.me/index.php/2014/12/26/sportler-in-extremsituationen/


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bescheuert ???? die typen im zweiten teil von dem film haben richtig einen an der waffel.....so ab ca.20 min..



da hast du wohl recht!
wieso sammeln die den plastikmüll ein??
gibts gar keinen pfand drauf. nix!

diesen beiden jungs zuzugucken war mir aber lieber als vielen anderen von dieser
european outdoor film tour. wenn die sich irgendwelche klippen runterwarfen und so sachen.

aber die beiden bekloppten spaltenkletterer waren mir vorbild
nach deren keller hatte ich mein büro eingerichtet
ich wollte auch so dicke arme kriegen
is aber nix draus geworden. nix.
bescheuert
schöne filme!


----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2014)

snow in the teuto mountains...herrlich


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> snow in the teuto mountains...herrlich



jau,,,morgen gibt es eine """snow white suicide trailflow tour ""
mit schneemann bauen und allem was dazu gehört...


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2014)

bist du dabei ???


----------



## diddie40 (29. Dezember 2014)

wann und wo soll´s denn los gehen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2014)

erfahre ich heute abend,,melde mich dann bei dir....vermute so gegen  14:00...


----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2014)

ich muß arbeiten


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2014)

nightride,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 17°°,,,,,,,,,, 2 stunden ,,,,, gaaaaaaaanz locker.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2014)

tb, für dich 2015  anmelden unter www.krassfit.de


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Dezember 2014)

27.06 ist der event hier ganz in der nähe,,,,,kommt einer mit ??????
los enduro,,,,und die dame nehmen wir als personal trainer...


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2014)

huiiiiii
hier werden schon die 2015er events geplant....mannomann
okay, dann hab ich auch was...natürlich nicht so wild wie krassfitchallenge...
aaaber was für leute mit dünnen armen und schnellen beinen
im speziellen für @jojo2 
http://trailaddiction.com/enduro2/ 
naaaaaa???????


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,,morgen gibt es eine """snow white suicide trailflow tour ""
> mit schneemann bauen und allem was dazu gehört...



wir wären morgen bei der teutonischen """s w s tf t "" auch gerne dabei
haben aber kein nerv auf anreise
deshalb gibts morgen so was ähnliches auch bei uns auf den epischen neverending hometrails


----------



## enduro pro (29. Dezember 2014)

tb, nur im Team mit dir, fb und Herbert


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2014)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bist du dabei ???



wär ich natürlich auch gern
aber geht ihr ma radfahren,
ich halt euch den rücken frei,
geh brötchen holen, heu einbringen, die asche besorgen,

enduro ich denk an dich, wenn du arbeitest
ich muss mich auch um die kohlen kümmern so wie du



enduro pro schrieb:


>



das sieht ja etwas spassbefreit aus



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 27.06 ist der event hier ganz in der nähe,,,,,kommt einer mit ??????
> los enduro,,,,und die dame nehmen wir als personal trainer...



ich hätte da als ergänzung auch was zu bieten tb
frankreich!!
sommer sonne sonnenschein!!
und du wärst mit dem enduro, dem herbert und dem diddie auch nich allein








schlabberkette schrieb:


> huiiiiii
> hier werden schon die 2015er events geplant....mannomann
> okay, dann hab ich auch was...natürlich nicht so wild wie krassfitchallenge...
> aaaber was für leute mit dünnen armen und schnellen beinen
> ...




oh schaiße schlabber




genau das richtige!
wenn da nicht diese blöden drei buchstaben wären

*E.W.S.
*
level terrain

oh kagge
dann muss ich mir für die vorbereitung noch ein paar rampen hier an die sendemasten bauen
um steil zu gehen

oder
5 mal innen glüder zur vorbereitung


oh mist
das kommt so überraschend
das werden schlaflose nächte
aber!
wo kein ziel, da kein weg!
(zitat von dem großen weisen alten eimer)
großer weiser alter eimer.jpg

wir sehn uns!
und wir sprechen uns noch

langsam werde ich schon ruhiger, denn
für die strecken dürfte mein neues rad auch schon bereit sein
ich muss nur noch eben den lrs ändern
32 zoll scheint mir die in diesem fall die beste wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2014)

hä?
wo ist mein text??


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2014)

da isser ja endlich


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2014)

keine sorge @jojo2
EWS kocht auch nur mit kaltem wasser
in finale bin ich/sind wir die berüchtigten ews-trails gefahren
alles halb so wild, zwar mit highspeed heikel, aber mit eigenem speed locker fahrbar
ehrlich!!!

und gaaanz wichtig
viel flow mitbringen zur ews
den flow kriegste auch hier auf unseren hometrails
wenne morgen vorbeikommst können wir das trainingslager eröffnen


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2014)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> keine sorge
> wenne morgen vorbeikommst können wir das trainingslager eröffnen




...wenn da morgen nicht das,mit der kohle wäre
käse

dann wirds halt etwas später eröffnet
klasse!


----------



## schlabberkette (29. Dezember 2014)

tja... die kohle
schneemänner und tanzschulenbesucher können ein lied davon singen
alle anderen natürlich auch...

ist denn am kommenden freitag bei dir auch kohlentag?

anders gefragt
wann wäre denn der erste nichtkohlentag an dem das training beginnen könnte


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2014)

freitag bin ich im Sauerland...
samstag brauch ich nicht schlitten fahren und auch nicht kohlen schippen
(also eigentlich ja aber irgendwann muss ja auch mal gut sein!)
samstag oder sonntag!
z.b.


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Dezember 2014)

hört sich gut an jojo
wir hören uns......


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2014)

jojo, komm ins teutonische bootcamp....grundausdauer 10 km laufen und dann 20 km freeride all best trails... das 2x die Woche und du bist fit im ähhh, mal schauen....hmmm mai vielleicht 

kursgebühr € 50.-  schnapper   3 Tanzstunden Rumba oder salsa mit TB inclu...

( TB wir machen halbe/halbe, ich € 35 und du den rest..paßt schon )


----------



## butcherbird (30. Dezember 2014)

soso, der enduro hat`nen clown verspeist.....mach lieber nochmal ein kurztrainingslager für den dritten das du da auch mal mithalten kannst....


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2014)

Wie heißt noch das Körperteil zwischen den Beinen beim mann, ach ja, Penis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2014)

die wohl intellektuellste seite im ibc,,,ews kocht mit kaltem wasser,,,die weisheiten des grossen weißen alten eimers,,,,wenn sich zwei 50€ teilen bekommt jeder 35,, und anatomie...
das hat qualität ,, den durchmesser von irgendwelchen beknackten innenlagern soll der hilfe suchende ibc-biker irgendwo anders suchen...yyeeehhhaaaa...


----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2014)

Auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## jojo2 (30. Dezember 2014)

enduro pro schrieb:


> 2x die Woche und du bist fit



danke enduro!
ich wusste ich kann auf euch zählen
und so billig!

aber 2x die woche geht nich
an 2 tagen die woche mach ich pause vom sport
passt also nich
aber danke für das angebot
und so preiswert auch!




aber vielleicht hast du mal wieder einen technischen tipp für mich
ich musste nämlich kürzlich meinen mp3player wg. defekt austauschen
der neue hatn eingebauten akku
und der geht bei meinen radtouren hier immer leer
akku austauschen oder aufladen geht ja unterwegs nich
und ich muss dann dutzende kilometer bergauf und bergab ohne musik machen
das is doof
weißt du rat?


----------



## mawe (30. Dezember 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich musste nämlich kürzlich meinen mp3player wg. defekt austauschen
> der neue hatn eingebauten akku
> und der geht bei meinen radtouren hier immer leer
> akku austauschen oder aufladen geht ja unterwegs nich
> ...


Unterwegs Aufladen sollte damit gehen: http://goo.gl/XhlWZM


----------



## butcherbird (30. Dezember 2014)

da sitzt man nach einem schönen nightride zuhause......und zack.... da fällts einem wieder ein.......neulich in Wb..... fahr schnell bevor der opa mit dem demo fährt.....   höhööhööhö


----------



## butcherbird (30. Dezember 2014)

hab mir für`n dritten nen klingonischen leibwächter besorgt......der ist genauso groß wie Fb`chen aber nicht ganz so hä____lich....			 

So ich glaub ich hab genug Pingping`s gemacht,


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Dezember 2014)

piiiiing,,,,die messer sind gewetzt,,,die bierfässer bestellt,,, der horst rechnet mit dem schlimmsten,,,entäuscht ihn nicht...
erinnere bitte den pani an seine gitarre,,,ich möchte den fb nochmal singen hören...


----------



## der krefelder (30. Dezember 2014)

piiiiing piiiiing der Coundown läuft


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. Dezember 2014)

Hey, Kohlenkerl das gibt nur ein müdes lächeln,da muß schon mehr kommen!!!! Muschiiee!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (30. Dezember 2014)

Ohhh, harte Worte fb


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2014)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Hey, Kohlenkerl das gibt nur ein müdes lächeln,da muß schon mehr kommen!!!! Muschiiee!!!




harte worte,,,aber,,,hinter einem harten kern steckt oft eine weiche birne,,,äähh,,unter einer harten schale liegt oft ein hohler kern..
neeee !!!!! wie war das noch ??? egal... hauptsache du bringst  genug kohle mit...

...slaintè...muuuuschi...


----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2014)

das stimmt FB, der Monatslohn is weg in der Almhütte, so viele wetten wie du dieses jahr verloren hast


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2014)

jau fb,,,wenn du mal wieder wetten möchtest,,ruf mich an,,,mit dir wette ich am liebsten..
hier der gewinn aus unserer letzten wette in der loko,,der enduro kann alles bezeugen...
http://whiskyhaeuslein.de/epages/cd...8986b4067/Products/967&ViewAction=ViewProduct

leeecker

die kohle für den whisky bitte am samstag mitbringen,,danke...

wollte dir noch sagen das ich es total toll finde das du so gern wettest,,,obwohl du noch nie eine gewonnen hast...mach weiter so....aber vergess nicht mich anzurufen...


----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2014)

stimmt, da war was  aber kann sich der FB daran noch erinnern???


----------



## enduro pro (31. Dezember 2014)

bin gespannt ob der FB uns am samstag wieder mit neuem Outfit überrascht 
OCK, S'oliver, Hilfiger, Boss ??? was kommt noch???

FB, gib dein bestes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2014)

ja,,,nimm wieder deine styler app mit zum einkaufen...

eingabe wie beim letzten mal :

sportlich elegant 
dezente farben
ein hauch seriösität

aber gib diesmal zum schluss *männlich* ein...

deine neuen klamotten waren echt schick,,bis auf den rock,,,der war zu kurz..


----------



## jojo2 (31. Dezember 2014)

jo denn!
guten rutsch euch!
viel spass!




und!
passt auf den fb auf!
ich hab bei dem noch ne kiste bier gut
(fb erinner dich:! wer die treppe noch in diesem jahr runterfährt, kriegt ne kiste bier!
das war 2009. video mit meinen beiden helfern hab ich dir gezeigt)


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2014)

2009 , das ist ja schon ein paar Jährchen her. So langsam könnte man mal die Frage stellen, wer kann die Treppe noch fahren?


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Dezember 2014)

diddie hat recht ,,,

_*downstair to hell battle 2015*_

wer kann es noch ????


könnte man im anschluss an das _*teutonen race*_ ermitteln....


----------



## butcherbird (31. Dezember 2014)

diddie40 schrieb:


> 2009 , das ist ja schon ein paar Jährchen her. So langsam könnte man mal die Frage stellen, wer kann die Treppe noch fahren?


ichichichichichich.......vielleicht........vielleicht auch nur einmal.....vielleicht im frühjahr .......ich kenn ja auch schon alle Krankenhäuser der umgebung


----------



## Der Cherusker (31. Dezember 2014)

Ach Ihr, kleingeistigen, minderbemittleten, beschränkten, hühnerbrüstigen, leichtgläubigen Menschen euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!! Und bleibt alle wie ihr seid!!!!


----------



## der krefelder (31. Dezember 2014)

allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.


----------



## Ketta (31. Dezember 2014)

Die Ketten wünschen auch allen einen guten Rutsch!!!!! Nur das Beste für 2015 und  viel Spaß auf den Trails !!!!


----------



## brcrew (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues liebe leute!


----------



## jojo2 (1. Januar 2015)

brcrew schrieb:


> Frohes neues liebe leute!


ja genau!
frohes neues!​
der boden ist heute einer der besten
viel spass uns allen!


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr auch von mir


----------



## enduro pro (1. Januar 2015)

happy new year   happy Biking 2015


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Januar 2015)

frohes neues,,und das es uns im neuen jahr noch viel öfter egal sein kann das es wichtigeres gibt wie biken..

zb. morgen,,,,15:15,,,ruhige tour,,wer kommt mit ??? treff in osna....bitte pn...


----------



## Prezi (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Ladies n Gentlemen und die lieben Teutos


----------



## ricobra50 (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute
*Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr !!!!*


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues euch allen hier!

@Teuto Biker ich habe im Urlaub einen praktischen Anhänger für deinen Rucksack fotografiert. Wäre das was für dich?


----------



## diddie40 (2. Januar 2015)

Hier mal wieder was zum Genießen:





Ich mache mir gerade ein paar Gedanken über meinen Bikesommerurlaub. Bin ja an die Sommerferien gebunden (29.6.-11.8.)
Wenn einer von euch Vorschläge hat, oder ich mich irgendwo anschließen kann, würde mich freuen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Januar 2015)

@schulte69 
genau sowas habe ich gesucht,,,,jetzt mal ehrlich,,,,wie oft hast du deine signalpfeife am rucksack schon benutzt,,,jetzt nicht aus langeweile sondern weil du sie gebraucht hast ????? so,,,,,,muss aber an jedem rucksack dran sein oder der rucksack ist uncool...wir waren eben noch biken und der chrisxrossi wollte unbedingt noch eine flasche bier ausgeben,,,,,7 rucksäcke,,,evoc,,deuter,,camelback & co...rate mal wie viele flaschenöffner in summe an den teuren säcken verbaut waren ??? so,,da wird doch an den wirklichen bedürfnissen der verbraucher vorbei produziert..
hast du mir einen mitgebracht ???? einen mit grossen cochones ???


----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2015)

TB, geiles benutzerbild....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Januar 2015)

helene;;;;;;;;;;

wir zieh'n durch den teuto und die trails die er hat,
oho oho
ich schließe beide augen, mach die brems auf und zu,,
oho oho
schürfwunden  auf der haut, so wie ein liebes-tattoo,
oho, oho

1-2 step ,, morgen auf dem dancefloor almhütte


----------



## enduro pro (2. Januar 2015)

Mit dem atemlosen fb


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Januar 2015)

ähhh, ahjaa, da war doch noch was
*FROHES NEUES* auch von den ketten
auf das der trailgott auch in diesen jahr uns allen wieder gut gesonnen ist!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @schulte69
> genau sowas habe ich gesucht,,,,jetzt mal ehrlich,,,,wie oft hast du deine signalpfeife am rucksack schon benutzt,,,jetzt nicht aus langeweile sondern weil du sie gebraucht hast ????? so,,,,,,muss aber an jedem rucksack dran sein oder der rucksack ist uncool...wir waren eben noch biken und der chrisxrossi wollte unbedingt noch eine flasche bier ausgeben,,,,,7 rucksäcke,,,evoc,,deuter,,camelback & co...rate mal wie viele flaschenöffner in summe an den teuren säcken verbaut waren ??? so,,da wird doch an den wirklichen bedürfnissen der verbraucher vorbei produziert..
> hast du mir einen mitgebracht ???? einen mit grossen cochones ???


ach man..., ich wusste, ich hätte einen bzw. mehrere von den langen Teilen mitbringen sollen. Aber ich hatte die Befürchtung, dass die mich am Flughafen verhaftet hätten....

Ach Mensch..., ich wusste doch, ich kann dir damit ne Freude machen


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2015)

ooohhh schade """" der phallus der an jeden rucksack muss"""
als flaschenöffner,,,reifenheber oder auch in der funktion des fbandendesselhauer..
egal ,, ist nicht schlimm,,,,ich kenne einen fliegenden bikehändler in osna,,, der besorgt alles....

aber angst vor der polizei ???? merke dir ;; ein mann ohne knast ist wie ein baum ohne ast..


----------



## Totoxl (3. Januar 2015)

Von mir auch noch ein frohes neues. Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut reingekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. Januar 2015)

Schon fast zu spät
Aber ich wünsche euch allen noch ein gutes neues Jahr!!
bleibt auch 2015 heile und gesund und rockt die Trails!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

Ach TB..., jetzt habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen.. Aber hey, ich schnitze dir einfach selber einen. Willste einen mit Widmung? Sowas wie: Mit besten Grüßen aus XXX? Oder "In Liebe, dein XXX"...

XXX ist frei wählbar. Musst du mir dann nur noch sagen wer/was es sein darf


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Januar 2015)

Au ja, mit der Widmung:
In Liebe, schulte69


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

dem TB wird da schon was einfallen 

Scotti: Was bedeutet "Umstieg auf Carbon"?


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Januar 2015)

Umstieg auf Carbon bedeutet, dass da jemand von einem Alu auf einen Carbon Rahmen umsteigt!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

uuuuuuhhhhhh..., jetzt willste aber geheimnisvoll bleiben.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Januar 2015)

Es ist eine Ziege in grün! 
Außerdem habe ich exakt auf deine Frage geantwortet!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

stimmt irgendwie..., na dann mal viel Spaß mit der Ziege. Haste den Bock schon?


----------



## jojo2 (3. Januar 2015)

scotti, wann sitzt du das erste mal im teuto drauf?
habe leider kein besseres bild gefunden
aber ich bin schon gespannt
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1756201


----------



## jojo2 (3. Januar 2015)

hmm

vielleicht ist das richtige weg
tb
was denkst du, was wird der große weiße eimer dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (3. Januar 2015)

Ja, ist schon eingeritten. Läuft super!
Und Danke!


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Januar 2015)

@jojo2 
da mußt du wohl noch mal genauer lesen Jojo. 
Ich sagte grün


----------



## jojo2 (3. Januar 2015)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon eingeritten. Läuft super!
> Und Danke!




sehr schön
und glückwunsch
dann drängel ich mich beim nächsten mal auch nich wieder vor
sondern lass dich vorausfahren!


----------



## jojo2 (3. Januar 2015)

grün, oder rot, oder braun
den unterschied müsste man sehen können

hilft also bei mir auch nix, wenn dus dranschreibst
so viel ist damit schon mal klar


----------



## jojo2 (3. Januar 2015)

@schulte69
meldest du dich bis zum 6. bei der en. one an,
oder gar nicht, oder versuchst du das jeweils zu einzelveranstaltungen?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @schulte69
> meldest du dich bis zum 6. bei der en. one an,
> oder gar nicht, oder versuchst du das jeweils zu einzelveranstaltungen?


JOJO! Du auch hier?! Alles gute nochmal für deine liebe Famile und dich in 2015!

Also: So wie ich das verstanden habe ist die Anmeldung AB dem 6.1. möglich?! Ich wäre schon interessiert. Die Rennen in Belgien von ES1 fände ich ja wieder cool aber dafür stehen scheinbar noch keine Daten fest. Somit: Dabei! Irgendwann muss man sich ja mal entscheiden. Die Sachen sind alle nach unserem Urlaub, somit kann ich da auch halbwegs befreit fahren. Die ersten beiden kann ich aber nicht. Also Bad Endbach und Wildschönau sind wir unterwegs


----------



## jojo2 (3. Januar 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> JOJO! Du auch hier?!



der is gut!
im januar will ich meinen 5000sten post machen
grüße richte ich aus

dann sehn wir uns also mal wieder beim radfahren
super
wie der richard immer so treffend sagt
bis dahin dann!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

wir sehen uns sogar dann beim RENNENFAHREN! Das hatten wir so noch nicht. Wie sind denn deine Pläne? Möchtest du alle mitfahren oder auch nur ausgewählte der Serie?


----------



## jojo2 (3. Januar 2015)

nur ausgewählte veranstaltungen
hab nicht so viel zeit für wettrennen fahren

muss trainieren

ach bestimmt sehn wir uns vorher noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

okay! Der Meves ist auch dabei  @schlabberkette @enduro pro @Teuto Biker  was ist mit eruch?

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2015)

wettrennen? goil!!
hier unser/mein plan in fragmenten:
enduro2cannondaleendurotourenduroonebluegrassgravitycupenduroworldseriesundsoweiter.......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

sauber der Schlabber!


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2015)

ich bräuchte aber noch ne blutwurstwäsche herr dr. schultefuentes
können sie mir helfen?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

Ja sicher! Daran soll es nicht scheitern! Solange ich nicht deine Unterbuchsen waschen muss


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2015)

keine sorge
ich trage keine....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

ich höre da ein "Schlack Schlack Schlack"


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2015)

ja, bei dir höre ich das auch


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2015)

bin gespannt ob die almhütte noch steht......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ja, bei dir höre ich das auch


klar, wenn die Masse in Bewegung kommt, dann entstehen halt Geräusche


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Januar 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> bin gespannt ob die almhütte noch steht......



negativ...war aber fast nicht unsere schuld...was eine nacht..


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Januar 2015)

ich hab's befürchtet 
hauptsache keine personenschäden.....

wir starten heute um 11:30 ab b- valley ne trailrunde!!
wer kann, will oder hat lust?


----------



## Totoxl (4. Januar 2015)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Es ist eine Ziege in grün!
> Außerdem habe ich exakt auf deine Frage geantwortet!


Die Ziege mit der Angie auch durch die Gegend fährt?


----------



## enduro pro (4. Januar 2015)

burning down the house würd es richtig beschreiben


----------



## Prezi (4. Januar 2015)

servus zusammen,
waren heute mal wieder ein bisschen glüdern, ach war das herrlich bei den bedingungen da draußen  cremige trails gepaart mit sonnenstrahlen = freudige fahrradfahrmenschen  ihr müsst auch mal wieder zum glüderteller kommen


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> vielleicht ist das richtige weg
> tb
> was denkst du, was wird der große weiße eimer dazu sagen?



ich frage ihn morgen ,,,,, habe auch noch einige andere fragen an ihn,,,zb. ob das gestern beim schwaben der schnellste rausschmiss der teutonischen kneipengeschichte war....ist der typ gestört..hat aber mächtig spaß gemacht..
auf den tischen standen selbst gebastelte schilder """ pro tisch nur 1 hund "",, die anderen schilder konnten wir nicht so schnell lesen ...da waren wir schon wieder draussen..



mmmhhh ,,,, glüderteller ,,,, prezi weiß genau wie er die dicken alten männer auf`s bike bekommt..
mach einen termin ,, wir kommen..


morgen nightride,,,,der bravebiker will seinen neuen flagscheinwerfer testen....
wer kommt noch mit ??????????

gibt es bilder von gestern ??? wenn ja bitte vernichten,,,danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prezi (4. Januar 2015)

tb dienstag?   wir sind da am start


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Januar 2015)

ich dachte an einen arbeitnehmerfreundlichen termin..zb.an einem sonntag....und evtl.. im februar damit sich jeder darauf einstellen kann.......


----------



## Prezi (4. Januar 2015)

ja dann halt nochmal man kann nie genug glüdern


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2015)

Na prezi, so geil ist der glüderteller nu auch wieder nicht


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Januar 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Die Ziege mit der Angie auch durch die Gegend fährt?



Ja, so eine Ziege! Ob´s das gleiche Modell ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Totoxl (5. Januar 2015)

Das weiß ich ja auch nicht. Wollte halt wissen ob es ein Capra ist ;-)
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## jojo2 (5. Januar 2015)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ob´s das gleiche Modell ist, weiß ich aber nicht.



bestimmt!
13,1 kg!
gripshift!
nur halt in gra grün!
http://enduro-mtb.com/bikecheck-das-yt-industries-capra-von-angie-hohenwarter/


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Januar 2015)

Stimmt jojo, nur in g-grün und mit ohne Gripshift.
Und nur mit X01


----------



## Prezi (5. Januar 2015)

liebe  teutos, tbs, enduros, baumliebhaber und sonst alle anderen... sonntag der 01.02.2015 zum glüderbrunch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (5. Januar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> i
> 
> 
> morgen nightride,,,,der bravebiker will seinen neuen flagscheinwerfer testen....
> wer kommt noch mit ??????????


Wann wollt ihr denn wo starten??
Hätte evtl. Interesse.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2015)

würde von meiner seite ersteinmal nix dagegen sprechen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. Januar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/04/spot-check-taugt-saalbach-hinterglemm/


Ich freue mich auf den Sommer Jungs ;-))


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Januar 2015)

Prezi schrieb:


> liebe  teutos, tbs, enduros, baumliebhaber und sonst alle anderen... sonntag der 01.02.2015 zum glüderbrunch?



hört sich gut an,,,hört sich sogar sehr gut an...


nächster ritt durch die nacht am mittwoch ,,, start 16°° ,,treffpunkt per pn...


----------



## enduro pro (5. Januar 2015)

für mittwoch bitte PN  dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Januar 2015)

jau,,ist raus,,,wollen doch nicht das unser lieblingswirt wieder mit seinem hackebeil auf uns wartet..uuuaaahhhhh...oder doch ????? nightmare on bockevalley street....yyeeehhhaaa..

warte warte nur ein weilchen,,,dann kommt der schwabe mit seinem hackebeilchen...uuaah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (7. Januar 2015)

bin raus, schnodderseuche!!!!!!!!..............danke braver biker............


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2015)

waaaaasssss ???????? willst du mich mich den ganzen bergziegen allein lassen ?????


----------



## bravebiker (7. Januar 2015)

butcherbird schrieb:


> bin raus, schnodderseuche!!!!!!!!..............danke braver biker............


Wer hat über meine langen warmen Hosen und meine Sturmhaube gelästert!!! ;-)


----------



## enduro pro (7. Januar 2015)

Männer in Strumpfhosen  wie in guten alten Zeiten


----------



## bravebiker (7. Januar 2015)

Helden...


----------



## butcherbird (7. Januar 2015)

bravebiker schrieb:


> Helden...


Er wirds noch lernen........


----------



## jojo2 (7. Januar 2015)

bravebiker schrieb:


> Helden...



das jahr der helden!
von strumpfhosen steht da aber nix
http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/ausgabe-014/

viel spass euch heute abend


----------



## enduro pro (7. Januar 2015)

es war dunkel im wald...und sehr schön ,ein Held auch dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2015)

samstag besteht die möglichkeit neue heldentaten zu begehen..
um 13:30 bei dem bikehändler eures vertrauens...

ps
strumpfhosen sind keine pflicht...


----------



## jojo2 (7. Januar 2015)

schönes video
habt ihr helden da heute gemacht
super!
mehr davon!
wie sacht der moderne videogucker!

nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. Januar 2015)

fast wie der tb gestern


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2015)

wer nicht stürzt fährt nicht an seinem limit....
oder es lag mal wieder daran das mich diese abfahrt hasst..
rollende brocken die einen bei fullspeed überholen und sich immer wieder in die line schmeissen...bäume die von rechts nach links springen..gerade kurven....sowas gibt es nur im teuto..
unglaublich...aber wahr.


----------



## brcrew (8. Januar 2015)

Wenn dich die brocken überholen biste eigentlich zu langsam...


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2015)

hhmmmm,,,wenn man einen wasserfall nicht runter  schwimmen kann,,schwimmt man dann zu langsam ????


----------



## butcherbird (8. Januar 2015)

wat is passiert tb...wieder an dr.`s loch gescheitert?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2015)

danke butcherbird,,,heimspiel,,,rate mal wer im dunkeln als einziger den dr. ohne fussfehler gefahren ist ...
der dr. mag mich...


----------



## enduro pro (8. Januar 2015)

butcher, den doktor hat er überlebt, bei den einfachen abfahrten hapert es aber noch...


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Januar 2015)

stimmt ,,,aber  einfache abfahrten sind  wie alkoholfreier whisky..


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2015)

pppf
mir doch egal, wenn hier keiner schreibt
ich krieg die zeit auch so rum
hatte gerade pause und frust
da dachte ich: kuckse ma nach, wann de die treppe
gefahren bist. am 29.12.2009 sind die aufnahmen gemacht worden
da war der ibbiker dabei und natürlich ghostbiker

aber das sah so blöd aus, da wollt ich was mit sonnenschein
hab ich auch gefunden. schöne musik dabei
und da war die pause auch schon rum
kack wetter draußen

das war im august
2012
das gabs noch sommer!
und sonne!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (9. Januar 2015)

jojo2,
meinst du die Steintreppe im teuto?????
dann hau mal raus die aufnahmen ...... bin verdammt neugierig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> pppf
> mir doch egal, wenn hier keiner schreibt
> ich krieg die zeit auch so rum
> hatte gerade pause und frust
> ...



welch ein zufall jojo,,habe gestern den ibbiker getroffen,,,die zweite frage von ihm war wie es dem jojo geht...ich soll dir schöne grüsse bestellen und er wollte wissen wann du mal wieder im teuto unterwegs bist...


----------



## enduro pro (9. Januar 2015)

Die Treppe des Grauens


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2015)

oh butcher
glaub mir, das will keiner sehen
hab das video trotzdem grad mal bei vimeo hochgeladen
dauert aber noch ne stunde bis mans sehen kann
die lassen da einen erstmal etwas zappeln
ich geb dir dann bescheid

der ibbiker!
sehr schön! grüße vom jojo!

ich und im teuto fahren...
spätestens am 28.02. oder?
die frühlingsrolle


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2015)

@butcherbird
hier
ich schäm mich für nix


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Januar 2015)

DIE TREPPE!!!
hahaa verdammt, die kenne ich doch auch
jetzt weiß ich welche treppe gemeint ist ....danke jojo

dat ist doch die wo tb letztens 2011 noch drauf runtergeritten ist
hier der beweis ab 3:00
guck ma butcherbird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (9. Januar 2015)

danke jojo,

tb´chen dat wird mein zweites *Filthy Few, *und dann gibts´nen neuen anhänger am rucksack.....

(hoffentlich nicht das konterfei vom bergmanns heil)


----------



## butcherbird (9. Januar 2015)

hallo schlabber,
auch dir ein dankeschön für das video, aber habt ihr tb da runter geschubst oder warum eiert er da so rum....????
zuerst hab ich das video für`nen fake gehalten weil im abspann der name herby-hancoc auftaucht, aber beim zweitenmal anschauen hab ich ihn doch glatt mal am bildrand stehen sehen.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Januar 2015)

locker bleiben butcherbird,,,keine frage,,,du schaffst das schon,,ins bergmanns heil....
und die krankenschwestern singen beim empfang ::::

glück auf, glück auf, der butcherbird kommt,,
und er hat sein gebrochenes bein mitgebracht,,
und er hat sein gebrochenes bein mitgebracht,,,
es hat sich schon entzünd,,schon entzünd...

hier die melodie


----------



## jojo2 (10. Januar 2015)

tolle videos heute!!


----------



## Prezi (10. Januar 2015)

Herr Bert!!! Alles jute zum 35.


----------



## jojo2 (10. Januar 2015)

mensch herby
du hast auch ma geburtstach?!
klasse
herzlichen glückwunsch!!
du 27jähriger bansheeverschenker du!


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Januar 2015)

Moin Herby auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag! 
Feier ordentlich und laß Ibbenbüren stehen!!


----------



## der krefelder (10. Januar 2015)

alles gute Herby


----------



## diddie40 (10. Januar 2015)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Totoxl (10. Januar 2015)

Das erklärt das stürmische Wetter, der Herbert hat Geburtstag. Da lässt selbst Petrus es krachen 
Alles Gute auch von meiner Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (10. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @butcherbird
> hier
> ich schäm mich für nix


Passwort? Bitte


----------



## enduro pro (10. Januar 2015)

die gute alte platte und auch sonst noch schöne stellen im teuto...jaja, damals war halt alles anders, da war der herbert noch mountainbiker 

glückwunsch muschi


----------



## brcrew (10. Januar 2015)

Herbert du alter hammerwerfer! Alles gute zum geburtstag!


----------



## rigger (10. Januar 2015)

Alles gute Herbert!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Januar 2015)

für alle gäste des heutigen abends :::
es wird geraten ab fmo den shuttle service zu nutzen...ab 19°° öffnet der zugang nord,,um ca. 20°° der zugang süd,,,
ab dann ist mit verzögerungen an der theke zu rechnen...

viel glück


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Januar 2015)

Nettes Benutzerbild Tb!! Schön das wir mal Mücke und Atze kennen lernen sind doch deine Zimmerkollegen aus der 3er WG in deiner Anstalt oder!!!! Schöne Grüße auch an deiner Krankenschwester Wallburga!!!!


----------



## sx2cruiser (10. Januar 2015)

VATTIAlles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tolle videos heute!!


jau,,,für mtb - videos sind andere zuständig,,,,,,,,,hier mal wieder was anderes ......


----------



## jojo2 (11. Januar 2015)

so wie der hier
ist wohl ne einladung
http://mtbn.ws/vuma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. Januar 2015)

superschöner apriltag heute!
blitz und donner und sturm und taubeneeigroße hagelkörner
und regen und sonne
heute morgen war alles im wald zu finden,
was der schotte begehrt
das war lustig


meine günstigausführung der bioniconkettenführung
hat sich dabei zum zweiten mal in den paar wochen,
die ich die jetzt am rad dran hab, verabschiedet
braucht nur mal ein stöckchen dran kommen,
hebel hier und hebel da, schon ist das gute teil überfordert
und schlabbert nur noch an der kette rum
ist doch saudoof, dann brauch ich son ding nich


----------



## rigger (11. Januar 2015)

Meine Selbstbau bionicon Führung funzt ganz gut und kostet auch nur 10 cent.


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Januar 2015)

jau jojo
wenn was an der kette schlabbert ist das schon sehr suboptimal
aber stell dir mal vor die ganze kette schlabbert....unvorstellbar!!!

ketta und ich waren heute auch im wald
die wettervorhersage war echt schaize, und es schiffte tatsächlich aus eimern auf dem weg in den teuto
wir waren uns zu 100% sicher dass es diesmal eine niagara-runde werden würde
und wir eigentlich schwimmflügel und schnorchel bräuchten...
vorsichthalber haben wir auch niemanden über unser spontanes vorhaben bescheid gegeben
aber siehe da, kaum am startplatz bockevalley angekommen.....sonnenschein!!
und das wetter hielt!!! 3,5 stunden lang!!!
hier und da mal leichter hagel oder schneeregen....aber sonst....NIX!!!
keine pausen, schön durchgeballert, alle trails zwischen b-valley und huckberg mitgenommen und sogar ausnahmslos freundliche wanderer getroffen...verrückt
war ein harter trainingstag mit captain pain
aber schöööööön!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Januar 2015)

rigger
wie sieht´s aus
haste mittlerweile die tanzschule wechseln können und jetzt mehr zeit zum biken?
z.b. so wie hier damals in den riggermountains:


----------



## jojo2 (12. Januar 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> jau jojo
> stell dir mal vor die ganze kette schlabbert....unvorstellbar!!!



ach
das macht erst ma nix
wenn häßliche dinge charakter haben werden se schön




schlabberkette schrieb:


> war ein harter trainingstag
> aber schöööööön!!!



sisse!
wenn häßliche dinge charakter haben...


und wenn schöne dinge keinen charakter haben,
werden auch die häßlich​


----------



## rigger (12. Januar 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> rigger
> wie sieht´s aus
> haste mittlerweile die tanzschule wechseln können und jetzt mehr zeit zum biken?



Ne noch nicht, Bewerbungen laufen aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2015)

woran erkennt mann das er alt wird ??? ja gut,,daran auch,,aber woran noch ???
er steht bei marktkauf vor der riesenauswahl an bike-bravos und kauft sich ein wandermagazin.
tatzeit : 12.01.2015 / 14:43 mez / kasse 3 / frau dropin

als milderner umstand kann geltend gemacht werden das in dem magazin kartenmaterial  mit den 91 schönsten touren und routen in deutschland beigefügt war...

http://www.die-schoensten-wanderwege.de/


und die titelstory :::: teutoburger wald , ein perfekter wander-entertainer

freispruch..zumindest bewährung..


----------



## enduro pro (12. Januar 2015)

TB, dann wirst du der guid(o) für diese saison


----------



## jojo2 (12. Januar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> woran erkennt mann das er alt wird ??? ja gut,,daran auch,,aber woran noch ???
> er steht bei marktkauf vor der riesenauswahl an bike-bravos und kauft sich ein wandermagazin.
> tatzeit : 12.01.2015 / 14:43 mez / kasse 3 / frau dropin




jo!
eindeutig!
anfang vom ende!
hast du dir schon gedanken darüber gemacht, wem du dein nukeproof überläßt?




(ist das größe L?)


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> jo!
> eindeutig!
> anfang vom ende!



geilomat,,dass würde ja bedeuten das es ab jetzt nur noch bergab geht,,,yyeeehhhaaaa,,,tut mit leid jojo,,,dann brauche ich den bock doch noch(wäre sowieso m gewesen)
anfang vom ende,,hätte ich mir schon mal eher sowas gekauft..

wir können den sturm nicht ändern,
aber zu  unserem rückenwind machen..
(so ähnlich hat das vor langer zeit ein schlauer grieche gesagt,ob er biker war ist nicht übermittelt)


----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2015)

vielleicht war von euch schon mal jemand am geißkopf
so kann man den flowtrail da fahren!


wann hörts endlich mal auf zu regnen??!
ich will endlich mal wieder auf die rennstrecken dieser welt



bis dahin hätt ich auch gern so fahrrad fahrn gelernt....


----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wann hörts endlich mal auf zu regnen??!.



okay okay
wasser und der richtige boden
können wie die coolsten buschtrommeln sein


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2015)

dann komm doch am sonntag zum buschtrommeln...
bei den pfützen aus dem video kann der teuto locker mithalten..
es soll eine gechillte runde unter gechillten bikern geben habe ich gehört..


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2015)

samstag im teuto..
hmm das wäre früher als gedacht
wäre aus aktuellem anlass nicht schlecht,
ich muss mich samstag aber ums holz und obstbäume kümmern

das geht evtl. ganz schnell
ich bin mir nämlich noch nicht sicher, ob ich brennholz aus dem einen holz mache,
oder ob ich gar nichts davon druchbeiße und ein floß draus mache
dann wäre ich schneller fertig


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2015)

Sonntag Jojo, Sonntag ...


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2015)

nächsten mittwoch jemand lust auf trailpflege??? hab da was schönes...info per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2015)

trailpflege ??? jau !!!!
bei mir im garten wachsen zwar schon pflanzen die in deutschland seit 1679 als ausgestorben galten,,,aber für trailpflege muss man sich zeit nehmen..er gibt schließlich auch was zurück..


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Sonntag Jojo, Sonntag ...




oh
ähmm
ja
also kann ich noch das floß bauen und am sonntag! im teuto
super, bin dabei


es regnet
das ist doch zum


----------



## butcherbird (14. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> samstag im teuto..
> hmm das wäre früher als gedacht
> wäre aus aktuellem anlass nicht schlecht,
> ich muss mich samstag aber ums holz und obstbäume kümmern
> ...


Sonntag, jojo, Sonntag


----------



## butcherbird (14. Januar 2015)

hmmmm, da war ich doch glatt schneller als mein laptop........


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2015)

butcherbird schrieb:


> hmmmm, da war ich doch glatt schneller als mein laptop........




und ??? erzähl ,, wie fühlt es sich an  endlich mal nicht letzter zu sein ????????
PING !


----------



## butcherbird (14. Januar 2015)

gibt noch andere sachen.... da bin ich sogar immer erster...... hehehehehehe


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2015)

am sonntag kannst du wieder erster werden,,uuuaaahh,,es gibt was neues im teuto,,ungefahren,,,,stellenweise schön steil und tricky ,,,mit 2-3 möglichkeiten sich richtig auf die fresse zu legen,,,und davon wird bestimmt auch gebrauch gemacht werden...
am sonntag ist premiere...


----------



## butcherbird (14. Januar 2015)

warst du mit enduro im wald??????


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2015)

jau.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2015)

wir haben eine einladung,,echt,,es gibt tatsächlich noch jemanden der uns einlädt..
grillen,,bier,,alkohol und live musik,,mitten im wald,,,die karte kostet 40€ und kann nur in verbindung mit der einladung erworben werden..termin ist der 13.06 um 11°°...bei 90 peoples ist schluss..
bis zu 15 karten können wir bekommen..


----------



## enduro pro (14. Januar 2015)

der neue, wie sollte er nur heißen??? er ist looong, daher dachten ich an "Long John"... aber neee, ich glaube nach dem Saarländer, deutsch, dem pathfinder, english, sollte er wieder nen deutschen namen bekommen.... "bocketaler" oder "langer bocketaler"!!! so soll es sein....

sonntag premiere  könnte nen schöner trail werden


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Januar 2015)

bitte schön,,,habe den anfang und das ende vom   
 neuen trail mit rosa sternchen markiert..
zumindest cirka,,,war in geometrie nie gut..müsste aber passen..


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Januar 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/523066-carver-icb-03-rahmen-2014-preisupdate-fur-48

hat hier vieleicht jemand intresse 

MFG Pascal


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2015)

ihr österreichfahrer ihr
wart ihr schon mal in hopfgarten?
ist das wie teuto?


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Januar 2015)

in hopfgarten war ich schon öfter,,aber  nur mit so komisch langen brettern an den füßen...leider...die pisten sind eher langweilig aber der trail sieht mal richtig nett aus...
to do liste raus,,hopfgarten rein,,,fetich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. Januar 2015)

sieht für mich und mein altes jimbo noch zu steil aus,
aber wenn euer long john (oder die lange bocketaler?) so aussieht, 
dann ist das schon mal ein anfang für mich


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Januar 2015)

long john,,,long john ,,,so könnte auch der hauptdarsteller in einem ,,,ääähh,,nudistenfilm heißen....


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2015)

deshalb ja auch "bocketaler" obwohl er zum guten Porno werden könnte


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. Januar 2015)

feedback gibts heir auch nicht mehr oder...is ein reiner Dummlaber Thread geworden waaaa ;-))
viel spaß noch


----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2015)

Wars das nicht schon immer....


----------



## enduro pro (15. Januar 2015)

Japp, so ist das wohl...


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Januar 2015)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/523066-carver-icb-03-rahmen-2014-preisupdate-fur-48
> hat hier vieleicht jemand intresse
> MFG Pascal


ey paskall habeh intehrese
was iß lezte praiß
ich gib dich fümpfzich oiroh okäi?


----------



## schlabberkette (15. Januar 2015)

wasserwasserwasser
ich ersaufe, alles rostet
ich will doch einfach nur endlich mal wieder schööne pornöse trails fahren
sowas wie den bocketaler-long-john
aber dieses we wird dat noch nix, verdammt schitte
bin aber sehr auf erzählungen nach der sonntagseroberung gespannt...oder gar bilder!!
wir haben leider keine zeit, wir sind im hofpengarten
der liegt an diesem we irgendwo zwischen sauer- und siegerland
dort wo es diesen verflüssigten hopfen in rauhen mengen gibt......prost


----------



## jojo2 (16. Januar 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ey paskall habeh intehrese
> was iß lezte praiß
> ich gib dich fümpfzich oiroh okäi?




du hast wenigstens feedback auf deine kaufanfrage bekommen!
du hasts gut
ich wart schon seit tagen darauf
die firma, deren hinterbau von ihrem fahhrad son super feedback vom boden geben soll
gibt einfach gar nichts auf meine anfrage
das tut meinen wechseljahresbeschwerden gar nicht gut
aber andererseits is ja bald februar, dann is auch endlich bald vorbei mit dem jahreswechsel
viel spaß bei hopfen und malz, den bioprodukten gegen beschwerden
auf jonny!
prost
http://dr-dirt.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/walker_erzb1.jpg
ach eins noch


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2015)

hier mal was, was alle kennen... kleiner ausblick auf sonntag 

ich sach nur "klausi, stay on your bike"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (16. Januar 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/525543-santa-cruz-nomad-alu-gr-l-komplettbike
Hat jemand intresse ?? 
Gruß Richard


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2015)

zu groß


----------



## enduro pro (16. Januar 2015)

wann ist sonntag treff????


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2015)

ist 10°° ok ????


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2015)

bitte um feedback...


----------



## jojo2 (16. Januar 2015)

hier!
werd glücklich damit

10 uhr wär okay
ginge bei mir aber auch später


----------



## butcherbird (16. Januar 2015)

jau geht klar und dem enduro wirds auch egal sein  wann er sein bike den neuen trail runterträgt.....ping ping


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2015)

jojo,,sonntag......

ok,,also sonntag 10°° im tal der bocketalrianer,,,,,,,dürfen wir nicht vergessen,,der schlabber möchte  feedback vom neuen trail,,,alle wollen feedback,,,


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Januar 2015)

https://www.google.de/search?q=Hall...&sa=X&ei=nX25VIH1BMbDPJmXgfgB&ved=0CBwQvwUoAA
Hallo ich mache ein termin-morgen 12 Uhr. Dörenter K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2015)

hast du schon ein neues bike ritschi ???


----------



## jojo2 (16. Januar 2015)

enduro
Ich hab's geändert
danke für dein feedback!
Ich meinte sonntag!


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Januar 2015)

Nein noch nicht !!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. Januar 2015)

Ihr seit so scheiße......Asssis...im sommer gibts rache


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2015)

feedback erst im sommer?? ok !!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2015)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht !!



was soll es denn werden wenn es was wird ???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (16. Januar 2015)

Ich denke  Santa Cruz


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Januar 2015)

fein ..


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Januar 2015)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/525543-santa-cruz-nomad-alu-gr-l-komplettbike
> Hat jemand intresse ??
> Gruß Richard



alu???
meine kondition sagt ich brauche carbon!!
sorry ritschie


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2015)

jojo, check...

butcherbird check...

tb check...

Feedback erledigt...

ach nee, MS check...rache im sommer check...

grüße an fb check, check...


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Januar 2015)

voll der checker


----------



## jojo2 (17. Januar 2015)

ich steh hier im bocketal und es kommt keiner

das wär lustig
euer heiliger jojo von assissi


so

jetzt will auch mal feedback
ich hab dashier von 2010 jetzt 20mal gepostet und krich nie ne rückmeldung
wo is eigentlich @diddie40

http://mtbn.ws/v8br


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Januar 2015)

hier mein viitbäck
jojo der sofasurfer
ich hätte zu diesem thema eine passende band mit passender musik dazu






diddie tingelt bestimmt auf den stages dieser welt herum
und kümmert sich um seine funksoulbluesgroupies
auf dem bandsofa.....

ein herzliches salü nach paris!!


----------



## diddie40 (17. Januar 2015)

Der diddie40 braucht kein carver, kein santa, und kein rotes Sofa.
Feedback
 aus Paris


----------



## ricobra50 (17. Januar 2015)

diddie 40


----------



## jojo2 (17. Januar 2015)

klasse
endlich mal einer der aufmerksamkeit verdient hat!
diddie!
dir und deinen leuten auch viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2015)

diddie, der alte pariser..... lass die finger von den groopies

bis bald im wald


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2015)

jau schlabber,,,dass bei mir  für die überwindung der 80 teutonischen höhenmeter nur noch carbon in frage kommen würde wollte  ich auch erst schreiben,,,habe ich aber nicht,,,
aahh,,jetzt doch...fuck..


----------



## Totoxl (17. Januar 2015)

Ist das ein Wetter heute, raus Jungs und ab aufs Bike


----------



## butcherbird (17. Januar 2015)

tb, der is auch nich schlecht...bliblibliblibli...nock nock


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2015)

ping-ping " butcher, ist das dein neues out-fit für 2015 ??? " ping-ping-ping


----------



## butcherbird (17. Januar 2015)

naja irgendwie muß man ja auffallen wenn einem die möglichkeit für krasse abfahrten ständig genommen wird.....PING


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2015)

die treppe ist deine


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2015)

ping ping 10°°....stay on your bike..


----------



## enduro pro (17. Januar 2015)

Yes Baby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2015)

für den butcher::


----------



## butcherbird (17. Januar 2015)

oder so..... Warriors come out to plaaaaaaayyyyy........


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## butcherbird (17. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub das passt besser zu mir........ ich kann nich mehr.....sicher?....ja


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Januar 2015)

liebe leute lasst euch sagen,,im teuto liegt schnee,,auch in den tieferen lagen...,,und es schneit noch immer....nichts für poser...


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2015)

Das stimmt und es wird noch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (18. Januar 2015)

fahrt ihr, oder kann ich mich um meinen vortrag am mittwoch kümmern?


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Januar 2015)

wir fahren jojo,,,,so gut wie es geht,,ob sich deine anreise lohnt ist schwer zu sagen,,,vermutlich geht nicht viel...

ps.
schneefall wird mehr,,,


----------



## jojo2 (18. Januar 2015)

okay
dann dreh ich hier zwei runden
uns allen viel spass


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Januar 2015)

schade jojo,,,eine anreise hätte sich aber wahrscheinlich nicht gelohnt...es schneit fleißig,,,,der pornoröse trail läßt somit auch noch auf sich/dich  warten..


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2015)

waaas, er wird nicht gefahren


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Januar 2015)

snow white suicide ??? ick häv schiss...


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2015)

sooo viel liegt hier auch nicht


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2015)

zur not hat günter den ofen auch schon an


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Januar 2015)

günther`s ofen war heute nicht von nöten,,,,der neue trail hat für genug schweiß gesorgt...technisch+steil=geil...
einer von der kategorie die wahrscheinlich nie langweilig wird...


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Januar 2015)

hier ein suchbild ,, entstanden auf dem,,,wie heißt er den jetzt enduro ?????


 ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (18. Januar 2015)

foto der Woche!
da passt wirklich alles!


----------



## imfluss (18. Januar 2015)

Oh will da einer schnell ab durch die Hecke ?! Is ja zum Glück niemand ernsthaft zu Schaden gekommen heute.
Aber dafür ist der Teuto nun um eine richtige Männerabfahrt reicher. Quasi little Österreich in Brochterbeck....
enge Kurven, mehr % als bei TB's Whiskeycollection und obenrum ne schnelle, flowige Line.


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Januar 2015)

Keine schwere Verletzung ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Januar 2015)

nee ritschi,,keine verletzten,,,,an der stelle ist es so steil das du nicht aufschlägst sondern nur kurz den boden berührst,,, und dann hast du noch 26m bzw. 37 puzelbäume zeit den einschlag zu planen...
..........schmeili on........


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2015)

ja, der "bocketaler" ist wirklich ne nummer, deshalb sollte er eine namentliche Aufwertung bekommen...

"BOCKESTADL" soll er heißen, in Anlehnung an den schönen trail in saalbach....kommt dem in einigen Passagen auch verdammt nahe


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. Januar 2015)

10 Uhr Treff um 12 wieder zuhause am warmen Herd da lohnt sich ja keine Anfahrt Muschiieeeessss!!!!! Mit Panie alles in Ordnung? Was war denn mit Den TB hat er wieder um Hilfe gerufen,hat er Angst gehabt, schreit das Weichei wie verrückt im Teuto rum das die Spaziergänger denken der Yeti hätte das Revier gewechselt. Nee, nee Ich glaub, ich muß doch mein Bike wieder aus den Keller holen!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Januar 2015)

ey fb-muschi,,,negativ,,,,zwei versuche,,zweimal durch,,,
und wenn man sich in 1,5 std. spaß für die ganze woche holen kann sind 1,5 std. völlig ausreichend...

heute hättest du deine chance gehabt,,,der fahrtechniktrainer aus dem bikepark warstein war mit,,der hätte dir evtl. ,,,,,oder nee,,,dir das biken beibringen schafft auch der nicht...

für fb ::
ode an den bockestadl.

oh bockestadl,,,gefahren bin ich auf dir mit meinem radl..
der fb wird dich niemals schaffen,,da brauchst du dir keine sorge machen..

mist,,,schon wieder keine ode...kacke..

bockestadl,,,,jau,,,passt...


----------



## enduro pro (18. Januar 2015)

bockestadl bring spaß im wadl


----------



## herby-hancoc (19. Januar 2015)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...26er-industries/279461526-217-1455?ref=search

Wenn noch einer einen günstigen Downhiller sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (19. Januar 2015)

Wirkt voll seriös!


----------



## jojo2 (19. Januar 2015)

ein link
brauch kein fietjebag

http://mtbn.ws/vup5


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Januar 2015)

BOCKESTADL
hört sich sehr delikat an
ich hab appetit bekommen!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ein link
> brauch kein fietjebag
> http://mtbn.ws/vup5



gestern schon geguckt
toller film!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ein link
> brauch kein fietjebag
> 
> http://mtbn.ws/vup5




ok,,, kein  vietbäk,,toller film,,,oh,,,



hier mal was richtig krankes,,,bis zum ende schauen lohnt sich,,


----------



## enduro pro (20. Januar 2015)

morgen jemand zeit und lust zum biken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (20. Januar 2015)

zeit und lust ja gesundheitlich?? leider nein....


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2015)

doch verletzt?


----------



## butcherbird (20. Januar 2015)

erkältung,.... war garnicht mit den bockestadl zu entjungfern.....heißt daß ich dem enduro noch zeigen kann wie`s geht......


----------



## enduro pro (20. Januar 2015)

ick freu mir schon nen ast ..... sonntag???


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Januar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ..... sonntag???



jau,,sonntag ist showtime,,,der bockestadl braucht frisches blut,,uuaaahh,,,adrenalin wird fliessen wie sonst das bier auf den teutonenpartys,,,bikes dazu benutzt die physikalischen gesetzmäßigkeiten außer kraft zu setzen,,,menschliche körper in akrobatik wie es sie sonst nur im chinesischen staatszirkus zu sehen gibt...
ick freu mir ock...


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Januar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,sonntag ist showtime,,,der bockestadl braucht frisches blut,,uuaaahh,,,adrenalin wird fliessen wie sonst das bier auf den teutonenpartys,,,bikes dazu benutzt die physikalischen gesetzmäßigkeiten außer kraft zu setzen,,,menschliche körper in akrobatik wie es sie sonst nur im chinesischen staatszirkus zu sehen gibt...
> ick freu mir ock...



ohohhhh
von eurer sonntagsausfahrt möchte ich gerne bewegte bilder sehen
bitte mit folgendem videotitel:
*one of those days 3*....auf dem bockestadl!!

viel glück!!


----------



## rigger (21. Januar 2015)

Bock auf den bockestadl hätte ich auch Sonntag....


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2015)

fährt der gärtner zum bock
estadl und mit dem rad da runter
astrein! super!

wenn ich es schaffe, dabei zu sein, will ich dabei sein
sonst müsst ihr auch mir am sonntagabend berichten!!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)

Perfekte Bockestadl Bedingungen heute. -1° und strahlender Sonnenschein. Gleich geht es los.


----------



## ricobra50 (21. Januar 2015)

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (21. Januar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Perfekte Bockestadl Bedingungen heute. -1° und strahlender Sonnenschein. Gleich geht es los.


Frier dir nicht  den kleinen Dorn ein, Enduro!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)




----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)

Und was macht ihr so???


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)

Ach fb, is schön in der Sonne ...


----------



## ricobra50 (21. Januar 2015)

ich arbeite gern !!!


----------



## Ketta (21. Januar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352644



Ich seh schon, enduro hatte schiss, für den bockestadl reichte das tyee nicht


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)

doch, doch, das reicht....hatte aber auch mal wieder lust auf intense...


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)




----------



## brcrew (21. Januar 2015)

Hach wat war dat härrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)

Kann man wohl so sagen. Alles richtig gemacht. Wetter gut Bikes gut Trails gut. Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen die netten Leute.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr so???





anfangen dich zu hassen ,,

hau raus,,alle den bockestadl gefahren ????

wir brauchen mehr vijtbäc..


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)

yes, alle super durch...richtig lockere runde gedreht und das schöne wetter genossen....


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)

sonntag werden wir spaß haben...


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2015)

waaaasssss ????????????? alle super durch !!!!!!!!! keine opfer ???
der bockestadl ,, dass grauen im teuto ,, er hat seinen schrecken verloren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)

Na sooo einfach war das auch nicht ... Aber spaßig


----------



## Totoxl (21. Januar 2015)

Sieht super aus  schön schön


----------



## ricobra50 (21. Januar 2015)

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/enduro-pro.17118/*
enduro pro


----------



## butcherbird (21. Januar 2015)

wenn enduro den bockestadl gefahren ist soll er wohl  die bikehose  auf links in die waschmaschine gesteckt haben......hehehe ping


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Januar 2015)

ping ping ping ping !!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Januar 2015)

Warte mal ab butcher... Sonntag


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Januar 2015)

schöööne bilder


----------



## diddie40 (22. Januar 2015)

freu´mich schon auf sonntag, da bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## enduro pro (22. Januar 2015)

super diddie, du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2015)

tag die herren
könntet ihr mir mal kurz einen radladen mit werkstatt in der nähe von ibbenbüren empfehlen?
ich möchte da mal das eine oder andere mountainbike vorstellen,
mit so sachen, wo ich mir nich so sicher bin
danke sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Januar 2015)

nö jojo,,,empfehlen kann man hier keinen laden..
wenn bei tante erna das schutzblech schleift wird das schon zur chefsache..
wahrscheinlich haben die jungs aus den bikeläden in ibbtown noch nie solche bikes wie du sie hast gesehen..
ich glaube wenn du die bikes am sonntag mitbringst und sich die geballte teutonische hobbyschrauber szene die sache mal anschaut bringt dich das weiter..viel weiter..


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2015)

hmm
dann isset also in ibbtwon so wie hier
schade eigentlich
die probleme auf dem parkplatz vorzustellen
ginge, bringt aber nich wirklich so viel
muss ich mal weiter gucken
und jetzt erst mal kurz innen wald
bis dann
und

voll den dank für dein feedback!





hab grad nachgeguckt, was das is
boah
is das kompliziert
aber bestimmt wertvoll


*Feedback* als gruppendynamische Methode ist eine besondere Form des Kommunikativen Feedbacks. Dabei bittet ein Teilnehmer um Rückmeldungen über sein Verhalten. Die anderen Teilnehmer sagen ihm, wie sie sein Verhalten wahrnehmen, verstehen und erleben.
Solche Rückmeldungen finden im Kontakt mit anderen ständig statt, bewusst oder unbewusst, spontan oder erbeten, in Worten oder körpersprachlich. Um diese Vorgänge deutlich zu machen und zu üben, und um die Selbst- und Fremdwahrnehmung zu verbessern, wird Feedback im gruppendynamischen Training gezielt und methodisch als Übung eingesetzt. Entscheidend ist dabei die innere Haltung des Feedbacknehmers und des Feedbackgebers und ein entsprechender Ablauf.
Die gruppendynamische Methode "Feedback" wird auch in der Gruppentherapie, in der Erwachsenenbildung und im Managementtraining eingesetzt. Feedback als Methode darf nicht verwechselt werden mit "jemandem die Meinung sagen".


----------



## jojo2 (22. Januar 2015)

schönes huhn!
hab ich auch
auch schöne hühner.jpg


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Januar 2015)

oh ,,, ich hatte in der schule kein englisch,,nur latein,,,also lateinamerikanisch,,in tanzschulen ist das leider so...deshalb dachte ich das ""feedback"",,
""sich übergeben """heißt... feed/zufuhr,,,back/zurück..
echt scharfe hühner hast du da auf der stange sitzen...


bei hühner fällt mir ein,,ich fahre gleich nach hahnenklee,,wenn zeit ist werde ich mal schauen was die dort bikeparktechnisch  für neue ideen hatten..

bis samstag


----------



## enduro pro (22. Januar 2015)

der TB macht geheimtraining in hahnenklee...eher für die almhütte, weniger für den bockestadl


----------



## jojo2 (23. Januar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der TB macht geheimtraining in hahnenklee...eher für die almhütte, weniger für den bockestadl



da bin ich mir nicht sicher
ich hab gesehen wie er diese videoreihe auf sein tablet geladen hat
diesen baustein hat er schon gleich am schreibtisch geübt
http://mtbn.ws/vuq5


----------



## enduro pro (23. Januar 2015)

kurventechnik und schönfahren übt der TB bestimmt nicht, eher falllinie und karacho

morgen soll es schnee geben im teuto, dann wird es am sonntag nochmal so schön


----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2015)

... hier auch
und ich wollte in den wald
basteln und testen
und dann das!
käse
ich schlaf schon seit einigen tagen nur mit ziemlich lebhaften träumen.
und deshalb muss ich endlich die streckenveränderungen umsetzen,
die mir da im schlaf begegnen
noch ne woche kann ich nicht warten
bin also morgen auf jeden fall nicht im teuto dabei



und dann kam der schnee doch
blöd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (24. Januar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 353423



Dat is ja nix, bei uns siehts so aus


----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2015)

ja, mittlerweile versinken wir auch im schnee...

bin grad in münster, da geht nix mehr mit den deppen


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Januar 2015)

wat is dat dän ????
im oberharz liegt kein schnee und hier fahren die kids mit dem schlitten die bundesstraße runter ..der fb hat sogar einen schneemann gebaut...hammer....


----------



## diddie40 (24. Januar 2015)

wann und wo geht´s morgen los?


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Januar 2015)

liegt seit donnerstag in deinem postfach diddie...


----------



## enduro pro (24. Januar 2015)

ich nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2015)

guck mal in mein postfach enduro

war ja märchenhaft schön heute im wald, aber
morgen sollen es sonnige zwei* grad werden
(korrigiert informantin hat nächste woche mit sechs grad gemeint  )


nene bei der hitze ist der teuto mit seinen massiven anstiegen nix für mich

ich sitz hier sowieso schon auf heißen kohlen
denn ai verbibscht
jetzt muss ich noch 7 wochen auf mein neues rad warten


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2015)

boah ey,,,der jojo ein neues bike,,der fb ein neues teamcar......und ich ??????? 
die neue cd von der helene...das wars..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Januar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> boah ey,,,der jojo ein neues bike,,der fb ein neues teamcar......und ich ???????
> die neue cd von der helene...das wars..


welche haste denn neu?


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2015)

ich habe die neue ""helene tanzt mit dir "" ..sollte morgen wirklich jemand für die geforderten bewegten bilder sorgen,,,würde ich die cd als titelmusik zur verfügung stellen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Januar 2015)

ich bin gespannt! Ich schätze, ich werde davon in den Nachrichten erfahren, wenn du auf Helene F. abgehst?!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2015)

Let's play


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ]Let's play



rock`n roll..

wir ziehen durch den teuto und die trails die er hat ,,oooohhhooo ,,,, ooohhhooo,,,

atemlos ,, durch den wald ,,, ist es auch noch so bitter kalt,,,
atemlos,, schwindelfrei,,,zum bocketaler,,,,sei dabei..


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2015)

so enduro
nimm die kamera auch mit
wenn der bocketaler so schwierig ist,
glaube ich, hast du gelogen. 
du bist da noch nicht in enem stück runter.
beweis mir das gegenteil
dein 
jojo von münchhausen

komm! zeigsmir!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2015)

enduro komm
lass mich nich hängen
erzähl! und zeig bilder

ich kann nicht steil,
aber wenn du jetzt steil kannst,
dann wart ich mit dem üben im steilen nicht mehr
dann stell ich mich meiner angst endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2015)

Es gibt Videos, ich kann nur nix hoch laden


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2015)

oh kagge
brauchst keine videos für mich hochladen
ich geh dann jetzt sowieso erstmal innen garten fürs runterfahren üben 
oh kagge


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2015)

auf 3sat läuft grad eine Episode der "european outdoor film tour" auch mit einem beitrag über danny mcaskill auf der ill of sky


----------



## Ketta (25. Januar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> auf 3sat läuft grad eine Episode der "european outdoor film tour" auch mit einem beitrag über danny mcaskill auf der ill of sky



So ähnlich stelle ich mir den bockestadl vor


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2015)

jetzt guck ich einmal fernsehn 
und dann das...
verdammt
steil hab ich heute genug trainiert
der angst in die augen geguckt
stahlblau!
sag ich euch
kagge




Ketta schrieb:


> So ähnlich stelle ich mir den bockestadl vor


ich auch
oh kagge


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2015)

manche schafften unter dem beifall von diddie sogar den stadl,,,nur leider ohne bike,,


----------



## enduro pro (25. Januar 2015)

bikersonntag so wie er sein sollte...macht schon mal laune auf einen trockenen bockestadl und den frühling..


----------



## jojo2 (28. Januar 2015)

grad noch rechtzeitig nach der mittagspause ausm wald gekommen
neben heftigem wind nun auch noch regen

muss grad mal wieder mit dem banshee rumtouren weil
mein jimbo am ständer hängt
war plötzlich so leicht geworden - kein wunder.
schraube verloren

und dann seh ich dieses video und kann nur
sagen: mit dem jimbo hab ich ein schönes trailbike
67er lenkwinkel; federleicht und und und
so siehts aus
aber warum können die in diesen videos immer so klasse fahrrad fahrn???
fürti


----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2015)

Stylomat hat zugeschlagen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Januar 2015)

boah ey,,,der enduro,,, 
die styler app aus der aktuellen freeride runtergeladen und los...hammer...
ich habe übrigens,,wie versprochen,,die pingel von der rezeption als dauerleigabe in meinem koffer..
....ping...

sonntag biken ??????


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und dann seh ich dieses video und kann nur
> sagen: mit dem jimbo hab ich ein schönes trailbike
> 67er lenkwinkel; federleicht und und und
> so siehts aus
> ...




der 67° lenkwinkel  von den 2015er bikes macht das für jeden möglich jojo...nimm 67°+carbon und du bist auf der sicheren seite..


----------



## enduro pro (28. Januar 2015)

TB du dieb....

wenn das wetter paßt sonntag biken...warten wir mal ab..


----------



## jojo2 (28. Januar 2015)

okay tb
kauf ich mir 2015 ein neues rad carbonara 
dann sollse mal sehen we ich abgeh
natürlich nich so hübsch wie der enduro
ich trag nur son wollgelump - hippieklamotten eben


01.02. sollte doch der glüderteller....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Januar 2015)

@Teuto Biker mach ma ZDF an! Du bist augenblicklich atemlos


----------



## diddie40 (28. Januar 2015)

bin Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (29. Januar 2015)

helene wir lieben dich


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2015)

jau sonntag,,,biken oder schlittenfahren,,,,in ibbtown schneit es wie sau,,,am sonntag könnte es auch zum glüderbrunch kommen,,,bin mit dem prezi in kontakt ob es sinn macht ...
und im anschluss die apre`s glüder/teuto party mit dem helene fischer double fb...
@schulte69
mach schonmal die hüften locker,,,ansonsten schau auf meiner homepage

www.dancegod-womanizer-masterclass.tb/world

da wird dir alles erklärt..


ps.
kann sein das der server überlastet ist


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Januar 2015)

die Hüften sind sowas von startklar! Das wird scharf! So wie atemlos...
Die Internetseite von dir ist übrigens klasse geworden.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2015)

ja danke,,,,als die seite noch nicht auf dem index stand und der zensur zum opfer gefallen war ,,hatte sie noch mehr ,,wie soll ich sagen,,,nackte tatsachen zu bieten....
jetzt geht es eben nur noch um bikes..


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Januar 2015)

schnee,,,viel schnee,,ganz viel schnee in teutonia..
wenn noch jemand die gelegenheit zu einen ritt durch den verschneiten teuto nutzen möchte bitte melden..
uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest,,,vermute mal so gegen 15°°,,evtl.16°°....nightride wäre auch geil bei den verhältnissen..
fast wie bei drei haselnüsse für aschenbrödel..


----------



## enduro pro (30. Januar 2015)

ihr habt es gut...ich hab momentan nicht mal mehr telefon und internet bei mir zu hause....eingeschneit und durch blitzschlag durch dien telefonleitung der router und das telefon kaputt...stell sich das mal einer vor...blitzschlag durch die telefonleitung...die komplette nachbarschaft ohne telefon und inet...

morgen hab ich warscheinlich frei,...tb wenn was geht ruf mal auf handy an...auch wegen sonntag...


----------



## diddie40 (30. Januar 2015)

Morgen könnte ich auch ins Tal der Ahnungslosen kommen.


----------



## ricobra50 (30. Januar 2015)

Ich auch  ( ist viel schnee im teuto? )


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Januar 2015)

hier mal was vom letzten sonntag,,,ein teil vom stadl + chickenway..




ricobra50 schrieb:


> Ich auch  ( ist viel schnee im teuto? )



wir waren heute im teuto,,,,boah ey,,watn schnee,,,
heute im teuto


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Januar 2015)

Jemand im Wald ??  Ich bin heute 12 Uhr Dörenther Klippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Januar 2015)

letzte woche auf dem stadl / chickenway...uuaahhh


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Januar 2015)

morgen ab 11°° wieder spontanes umarmen von bäumen angesagt...
b-valley....
der prezi war auch der meinung das es wenig sinn macht  zum glüderbrunch zu fahren,,
müssen eben die heimischen bäume dran glauben...


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute 
Im Wald ist Matsch und Schlamm , wirklich komplett überall !


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2015)

Grad noch mal das Saalbach-muschis video geschaut ... Ich will wieder Sommer


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2015)

Können Sie mal ein Foto von uns machen...


----------



## butcherbird (31. Januar 2015)

*Butcher Babies - Jesus Needs More Babies for His War Machine *
*



*


----------



## butcherbird (31. Januar 2015)

Enduro, hab heute abend privatkonzert......


----------



## enduro pro (31. Januar 2015)

Wo???wann???warum???


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Januar 2015)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Enduro, hab heute abend privatkonzert......



ich könnte dazu tanzen !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Januar 2015)

hach..., da mache ich doch mal ein wenig Werbung für den "Foto des Tages Pool" mit der Saskia 

@TB deine Website wurde scheinbar gehackt..., man kann nur keine Bilder mehr sehen aber wenn man den Ton anmacht, dann grölt jemand irgendsoeinen Helene Scheiss..., wasn da los?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1772685?in=potdPool

Das Nepal Foto ist aber landschaftlich auch der Knaller  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2015)

also ich wähle das bild von saskia,,,es sieht entspannter aus und madeira hat auch viel mehr zu bieten wie nepal....rinderzunge in madeirasauce,,hhmmm,,,und nepal ???? so ein paar geklonte flöttenspieler die es geschafft haben in jeder deutschen fussgängerzone gleichzeitig zu sein...

@schulte69 
die seite wurde vom deutschen jagdverband gehackt,,,die konnten alles löschen,,,nur helene nicht,,die trällert immer noch...


----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## ricobra50 (1. Februar 2015)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2015)

Schöne runde...harter Schnee vom Nachtfrost, aber anstrengend


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2015)

jau,,,harter schnee,,,aber nicht so hart wie die männer die bereit waren ihn zum schmelzen zu bringen,,,,uuaahhh,,,am mittwoch ist wieder showtime auf dem bockestadl......
seien sie dabei wenn es wieder heißt "" ich leide nicht unter suizidgedanken,,ich geniesse sie """ ...tschakka...


----------



## Der Cherusker (1. Februar 2015)

Moin, bin am überlegen mir eine neue Bremse zu können für das Meta, zu meinen Überlegungen Avid X-trail 7 vom Downhiller umbauen auf das Meta für den Downhiller dann ein Shimano Zee. Oder die einfachere Option eine Shimano XT für das Meta bin natürlich auch für andere Bremsen offen sollte aber Preislich in der gleichen Liga bleiben, jemand eine Idee?


----------



## butcherbird (1. Februar 2015)

Verkauf deine ganzen Klamotten und bleib hinterm ofen liegen.....PING


----------



## butcherbird (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## butcherbird (1. Februar 2015)

Naaaaa, nervöser Stuhlgang??????????


----------



## enduro pro (1. Februar 2015)

Ping,Ping,Ping


----------



## Der Cherusker (1. Februar 2015)

Pflanz dir doch ein Baum ins Wohnzimmer dann haste es nicht mehr soweit zum baumumarmen, zum fahren kommste draußen sowieso nicht hälst dich doch wieso an jeden Baum fest, mu......................................!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2015)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Naaaaa, nervöser Stuhlgang??????????



nööö,,gedenkminute für die armen bäume die für deinen fahrstil  ihr leben lassen mussten..


----------



## butcherbird (2. Februar 2015)

jaja,dieser link trifft`s dann auch am ehesten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2015)

hmm du butcher du
häschen- und dinovideos bringen nicht weiter
ich hab mal ein video rausgekramt, das im teuto gedreht wurde
das könnte uns helfen
(der typ nuschelt ein bißchen und ist schwer zu verstehen
seit der mal gegen nen baum gefahren is,
aber was er sagt ist auch nich so wichtig.
die musik dürfte dir gefallen)







guten abend und gute woche!


halt!
noch nich ins bett
wenn du nicht runter kommst,
gehörst du vielleicht zu denen, die es besser rauf schaffen?!


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Februar 2015)

nicht zu glauben,,,,,,,dass sieht stellenweise tatsächlich aus wie im teuto...
mit so einem freak hier mal biken gehen,,,ich glaube danach sieht man so manches mit ganz anderen augen..


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. Februar 2015)

Oh ja, oh ja da hast ja sowas von recht!!!! Mit FREAKS biken gehen, da kenne ich mich aus aber weiter bringen?? Also mich bringen Die nur zum Kopf schütteln!!!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2015)

FB ist aus dem winteschlaf erwacht...papa bär is back again


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2015)

morgen snowride im teuto??? nachmittags jemand lust und zeit???


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Februar 2015)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> ?? Also mich bringen Die nur zum Kopf schütteln!!!



das ist auch das einzige was du sinnvolles mit deinem kopf machen kannst fb...

morgen 15°° ist wieder headbangen angesagt...b-valley...


----------



## butcherbird (3. Februar 2015)

darf ich meine butcherbabies mitbringen....?????????


----------



## enduro pro (3. Februar 2015)

muschis on bikes???? also wie immer bei dir


----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2015)

...und bitte macht wieder einen und drei eurer lustigen filme
aber passt auf euch auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Februar 2015)

aj aj jojo,,,phantastisches wetter für baumumarm/springfichten-und übersteuertevorderradbremsvideos...wer alles riskieren will geht später noch zum schwaben und versucht sich ein eis zu kaufen... oder angriff auf den video der woche ::: ihn fragen ob es noch mehr so geile trails gibt wie der über die klippen...
...ägschn.....kamera läuft..


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Februar 2015)

unser mann mit der kamera ,die auch telefonieren kann ,hatte kurzfristig abgesagt...
deshalb keine bewegten bilder vom heutigen ritt..
hier mal die wettervorhersage für das wochenende :::::

12:00
sonnig





1°
Mittags
Risiko 0%




starke Böen
(46 km/h)
18:00
sonnig




-1°
Abends
Risiko 0%

*treff auf dem spielplatz :: freitag 14°°oder 15°° + sonntag um 11°°*


----------



## enduro pro (4. Februar 2015)

für sonntag hiermit angemeldet  Internet geht wieder, hurraaaaaa


----------



## jojo2 (4. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> unser mann mit der kamera ,die auch telefonieren kann ,hatte kurzfristig abgesagt...
> deshalb keine bewegten bilder vom heutigen ritt..



okay
hab ich verständnis für
dafür hab ich heute endlich mal meine kamera im wald dabei gehabt
ich wollte da auf einem abschnitt nur mal was ausprobieren

als gegenleistung für eure videos und das zeigen eurer mutigen aktionen
zeige ich dir kurz meine aufnahmen von heute
zwei stunden gefilmt, beine wie in feuer geröstet
und das ganze vorhin ganz schnell geschnitten
und wilde musike drunter gelegt

kennwort ist das gegenteil von dem, was ihr immer fahrt
also das gegenteil von steil


----------



## diddie40 (4. Februar 2015)

@jojo2 
gefällt mir!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Februar 2015)

jau jojo,,,dass gefällt,,auch die musik ist passend,,,,diese hier hätte es aber auch getroffen..
fast as a shark,,,,,,,,let`s rock....






@fb
wenn du das passwort nicht lösen kannst schicke ich es dir per pn..musst dich nur melden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (5. Februar 2015)

so schön jojo!! jetzt will ich aufs Rad    
und wie immer: Sehr schöne (Kurven-) Technik


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2015)

fb, Kennwort "noch steiler"


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2015)

TB, das wäre doch genau deine band zum mitspielen, wenn du in Ruhestand gehst  aber nur als Drummer, das ist nicht so schwer


----------



## diddie40 (5. Februar 2015)

ich glaub´,da unterschätzt du den Drumpart.
aber ich könnt mir tb auch als frontman vorstellen, die alte rampensau.


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2015)

du hast recht diddie, eine doublebassdrum sauber im takt zu treten ist auch nicht einfach...also sänger...."helene" kann er ja schon, da ist potenzial vorhanden


----------



## butcherbird (5. Februar 2015)

TB als taktgeber.....alle saalbachfahrer wissen was das heißt.......ungezieferfreie wohnung, hörschäden!...irreparabel usw...usw...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Februar 2015)

was soll das heißen ??
unsere neue band "" die erben des troubadix"" wird seit letzter woche immer öfter gebucht...
da  hatten wir einen gig im altenheim,,nach 3 minuten konnten lahme wieder gehen und haben die flüchtenden blindenhunde noch vor dem notausgang überholt..war aber egal,,die blinden fanden die tür  auch ohne ihren hund..
die krankenkassen sind begeistert...rock`n roll....


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2015)

eins, zwei, tschatschatscha... eins, zwei, tschatschatscha.... das ist das erfolgsrezept des TB, damit macht er alle weiber gefügig und willig... man erinnere sich an das saalbach nachtreffen in der almhütte!!! sie lagen ihm zu füßen und wollten alle....tanzen :-D


----------



## butcherbird (5. Februar 2015)

ja genau, so lange wie er tanzt kann er nicht den taktgeber an der tischkante machen....will damit sagen diese frauen haben sich 
zum wohle aller geopfert....


----------



## enduro pro (5. Februar 2015)

du hast recht..danke ihr Frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2015)

1-2-step....und die bunnys werden so heiß wie die bremsscheiben von danny hart...
ihr habt noch bis zum 13.6 zeit zum üben...wenn es wieder heißt 
"""hurra hurra die almhütte brennt""


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2015)

psssst tb, so unter uns...gibst du noch nachhilfe in 1.2.step???und in helene singen bitte auch...den takt halten kann ich schon 

was kostet das??? teuer??? sach mal...is ja noch zeit zum über, oder reicht das nicht mehr um profi zu werden so wie der FB????


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2015)

preisliste der teutonesischen tanzschule

tanzen wie helene : 5,89
singen wie helene : 4,66
tanzen wie fb : 15,88 incl. 450ml mariacron
taktvoller umgang mit dem takt : 11,67

supporter des fb - fanclub minus 10%

preis pro stunde in d-mark..ich nehme keine euronen..


----------



## ricobra50 (6. Februar 2015)

Ist morgen jemand im Teuto unterwegs ?


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2015)

ich nehme ein mal "tanzen wie FB" mit dem FB Fanclub rabatt , geht das???


----------



## enduro pro (6. Februar 2015)

hallo gemeinde... ich brauche jemanden der schon mal ne leitungskürzung bei ner hope bremse durchgeführt hat...mit entlüften... na, jemand lust und zeit


----------



## diddie40 (6. Februar 2015)

ich schau gerne zu


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2015)

hmmmm, der diddie schaut gern mal zu .... hilft mir nur nicht weiter :-D ich werd heut nachmittag mal mein glück versuchen diddie, falls du zuschauen möchtest


----------



## ricobra50 (7. Februar 2015)

Termin : 
Hallo- Ich bin 12Uhr.  Dörenther .K


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2015)

hast du schon ein neues bike richard???

wer ist morgen um 11.00 mit am start??


----------



## diddie40 (7. Februar 2015)

Kann dieses Wochenende weder zuschauen noch mitbiken,


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2015)

das leben eines bühnenstar's ... hart aber schön


----------



## butcherbird (7. Februar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hallo gemeinde... ich brauche jemanden der schon mal ne leitungskürzung bei ner hope bremse durchgeführt hat...mit entlüften... na, jemand lust und zeit


ICH


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Februar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wer ist morgen um 11.00 mit am start??



icke och,,.,,sogar der krefelder will kommen,,stell den termin doch bei den saalbachmuschis rein,,,vielleicht kommen pani & co dann auch..


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2015)

bei den muschis posten..eiei sir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (7. Februar 2015)

"Neues bike"  
Leider noch nicht ,das dauert noch 
Heute war schön im Wald


----------



## brcrew (7. Februar 2015)

...ist die hope bremse jetzt kaputt!?


----------



## enduro pro (7. Februar 2015)

Nö, die bremst nu noch besser


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2015)

für alle denen es im augenblick zu kalt im teuto ist...

http://www.focus.de/finanzen/videos...vollgas-durch-einkaufszentrum_id_4460550.html


----------



## Ketta (8. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> für alle denen es im augenblick zu kalt im teuto ist...
> 
> http://www.focus.de/finanzen/videos...vollgas-durch-einkaufszentrum_id_4460550.html



@Teuto Biker: was machst du auf der Seite von Focus Finanzen?


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2015)

Sein Börsendaten checken


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2015)

jau,,,mein finanztip für 2015,,,,


haut die kohle raus für alles was spaß macht,,,für  bikes ,,bunnys und bier,,usw.....
wer % braucht legt die asche in gutem whisky an,,wer den griechen helfen will geht heute abend gyros essen...
jamas


----------



## ricobra50 (8. Februar 2015)

Das war gut


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Februar 2015)

bin ja schon etwas länger außer gefecht gesetzt
ein schleimiger beutel kann mich aber nicht davon abhalten
in den wald zu gehen und der heimischen bikefauna mit der kamera aufzulauern
gestern ist mir doch tatsächlich was richtig schönes vor die linse gekommen...





















kehr wattn schöner wald


----------



## enduro pro (8. Februar 2015)

Käää wat n'wald... Den Typen mit dem Jimbo haben wir grad auch noch getroffen im Wald... Watt n'wald Dat doch war, schööööööön... Und den stadl angeschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2015)

hach wat schön
nachdem der gestrige samstag ein wunderschöner sonntag war
- mit dem leckersten käsekuchen nach dem radfahren, den ich je gegessen hatte -
war der heutige sonntag wie massgeschneidert
ich habe jetzt schon alles erreicht, was ich mir für heute vorgenommen habe
nix riskiert bei maximalem spass in den backen

den bockestadl gesehen und nich gestorben
- nur gucken wollte ich
habe ich geschafft!
und sonst mal wieder den teuto von seiner schönsten seite gesehen
(okay, der nordhang war auch nich schlecht - der tannen-dh!
hatte schon fast vergessen wie spassig der is)
und sonst? alles super!
und ich war pünktlich zuhause!

nochmals meinen aufrichtigen dank für die dämpferpumpe!
ich glaub, es war nicht ganz übergekommen wie froh ich über die war.
sonst hätte meine beiden backen ständig kontakt mit dem hans dampf gehabt
und das wär echt blöd gewesen
schöner sonnentach war das!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2015)

oh
da sind ja fotos
seh ich jetzt erst
cooler x-up da bei dem typen mit dem rucksack
schade, das das nächste blld dazu fehlt
und was´n cooler style bei der frau da!
super!


----------



## ricobra50 (8. Februar 2015)

Andre  bist du gute fotograf


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Februar 2015)

danke richie
ich übe noch, aber mit solch professionellen fotofahrern fällt es einem leichter  

wenn du magst kannste du dir hier alle äkschn-fotos von gestern anschauen: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73475?sort=custom&direction=asc


----------



## ricobra50 (8. Februar 2015)

Geiler Bilder ,ist das bei euch?


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Februar 2015)

jepp, flowtrailcenter münsterland


----------



## ricobra50 (8. Februar 2015)

Andre -gute arbeit


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2015)

jojo,,,sag mal,,ist das trikot aus merinowolle ????? und das unterhemd auch ???


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2015)

jo!
genau!
sieht man ne?!
sehn super aus ne?!
an mir


nie wieder tchibo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (8. Februar 2015)

Schöne  Bilder und ein schöner Wald- Sieht wirklich super aus  
Und dann noch ein seltenes Jojo vor die Linse bekommen, auch sehr schön. Aber wenn die Ketten locken, kann ein Jojo nicht wiederstehen 
Ich habe nach 3 Wochen Rekla meine Reverb wieder bekommen, mal schauen wie lange die jetzt hält 
Alternative war ich laufen, und? Ich weiß nicht wann ich das letzte mal mit dem MTB gestürzt bin, beim laufen weiß ich es ganz genau 
Mit dem Fuß an einer kleinen Kante hängen geblieben, erst etwas gestrauchelt und das die Händflächen auf die Gehwegplatten gehauen 
Ca. 2 Minuten vorher die Handcshuhe ausgezogen, weil sie mir zu warm wurden  Aber Fiete sagte mir sofort Mountainbiker kennen kein schmerz.... Also Zähne zusammen, den groben Splitt aus den Händen gezupft und weiter ging es.

Gruß aus dem Emsland


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2015)

fiete bekommt
den gewinnerorden von mir
da hat der vatter wohl alles richtig
und die mutter


----------



## Totoxl (8. Februar 2015)

Ja, er gedeiht ganz gut. Allerdings konnte ich ihn nicht vor dem runden Ding aus Leder bewahren, aber im Herzen trägt er noch die Einstellung


----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2015)

tb
mit deinem aktuellen benuterbildchen vor augen
hab ich die firma gleich mal angerufen

ja hätten sie wohl.
hmm
aber bei näherer betrachtung leider nur anteile von 55%
andererseits...
kleidet sehr

http://www.tchibo.de/funktionsunter...ezSCyQ-nBJ-nV9dz7ddMe8_BPt4zJNXwCAK9q7JtmAAAA


http://www.tchibo.de/funktionsshirt...4GURE9uR7-bfOyThwx1FkzlX3p7dWrUgEAI1VMY1mAAAA


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Februar 2015)

wenn ihr wollt das der jojo noch berühmter wird als er es schon ist, dann hinterlasst doch einfach mal ein sternchen für das foto mit ihm in der omega-kurve. das foto hat es für heute in die auswahl zum foto des tages  im ibc geschafft


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2015)

erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2015)

schlabber 
bin ganz hin- und hergerissen
meinen stern hast du
aber der in der ben moon jacke
ich weiß nich,
ob ich einem bild mit dem typen einen stern geben sollte


seht ihr!
dieser laberthread hat potential
tb hats immer gewußt!


----------



## enduro pro (9. Februar 2015)

jojo, 936000 klick's können nicht schlecht sein.... wann wir wohl die millionen knacken?????


----------



## jojo2 (9. Februar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> jojo, 936000 klick's können nicht schlecht sein.... wann wir wohl die millionen knacken?????



nun ja
wie mans nimmt
du kennst den spruch mit den millionen fliegen,
die nicht irren können?

eine zahl (bin son zahlenfreak - hängt mt meinem job an der sternwarte zusammen):
900386 aufrufe dieses threads gab es bis zum 21.11.14
hochrechnen musst du selbst - oder papajoe


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hmm
> aber bei näherer betrachtung leider nur anteile von 55%
> andererseits...
> kleidet sehr




nur 55% ??? und die anderen 75 ??? finger weg!!!
das kauft doch nur einer der nicht potenzrechnen kann...
bin gerade dabei den tag mit genauer uhrzeit auszurechnen wann der 1 millionste klick fällt..
rechnen mit einer unbekannten mache ich echt gerne,,die gaby  wollte helfen,,ging aber natürlich nicht,,die kenne ich ja schon..

schöne Ω kurve.. keine ahnung wie so ℘ eine kurve heißt,,ich weiß nur das ich sie haben will..


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2015)

hier enduro,,,dass hatten wir doch schon länger auf dem ticker,,,jetzt gibt es gps-daten....das kann dein eyefon doch bestimmt auch...http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/02/07/zell-see-kaprun-verborgene-schaetze-fotostory/
bedeutet zwar eine nacht nur halbgas zu machen,,,aber es lohnt sich bestimmt..

Der *hochalpine Geißstein-Trail* ist 3.144 m lang und führt über 500 Höhenmeter vom Alpincenter zur Häuslalm. Neben einem atemberaubenden Panorama bietet der Geißstein-Trail vor allem Speed, einige Anlieger und zahlreiche kleinere Sprünge. 


Der *Wüstlau-Trail* ist mit 7.700 m Länge und 1070 m Höhendifferenz ein extralanger Trail, der von der Häuslalm über Almböden und Wald bis ins Tal führt. Der teilweise technisch sehr anspruchsvolle Trail ist gespickt mit Spitzkehren, Anliegerkurven und einigen Stein- und Wurzelpassagen.


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2015)

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich in den nächsten 3 Wochen auch mal wieder im teuto sehen lassen. Hab meinen job gekündigt und fange Mitte März woanders an.

Bis dahin hab ich noch Urlaub und feierte noch Stunden ab.


----------



## diddie40 (10. Februar 2015)




----------



## diddie40 (10. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hier enduro,,,dass hatten wir doch schon länger auf dem ticker,,,jetzt gibt es gps-daten....das kann dein eyefon doch bestimmt auch...http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/02/07/zell-see-kaprun-verborgene-schaetze-fotostory/
> bedeutet zwar eine nacht nur halbgas zu machen,,,aber es lohnt sich bestimmt..
> 
> Der *hochalpine Geißstein-Trail* ist 3.144 m lang und führt über 500 Höhenmeter vom Alpincenter zur Häuslalm. Neben einem atemberaubenden Panorama bietet der Geißstein-Trail vor allem Speed, einige Anlieger und zahlreiche kleinere Sprünge.
> ...


Das ist nach meinem Geschmack-
Hier noch ein Link: http://www.adventure-center.at/outdoor-center-kaprun-sommer/mountainbiken-kaprun-zell-am-see

Plane mit meiner Frau ne Woche in die Alpen zu fahren. ( gemeinsam wandern, aber biken, ohne Frau )  wie es aussieht in der 2. Julihälfte. Das könnte ein Ziel sein.


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2015)

TB, da gibt's ne app fürs handy, das sollte dann kein problem sein 

morgen 1400 teuto, der Richard will biken  

anmelden bitte....


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Februar 2015)

Christoph 13:40 bin ich bei  dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2015)

ihr glücklichen,,,,nehmt den butcherbird mit,,dann kann er noch ein wenig auf dem bockestadl üben..ping...

@diddie40
dann kannst du uns ja schonmal den weg abflattern und die losen steine aus der line räumen..wir kommen direkt nach dir..


----------



## diddie40 (10. Februar 2015)

kann ich machen, aber vielleicht geht es auch ins Vinschgau. wenn da noch jemand Tipps für mich hat, bitte...


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2015)

vinschgau ??? da haben die schlabbers richtig geile trails auf dem zettel...
helly hansen trail((((oder so ähnlich))) war für mich  der trail in perfektion...
und das nach nur 2 tagen biken,,,,wahrscheinlich gibt es dort noch trails wo jeder echte biker anfängt zu heulen ..


----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Februar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> TB, da gibt's ne app fürs handy, das sollte dann kein problem sein
> 
> morgen 1400 teuto, der Richard will biken
> 
> anmelden bitte....


Biken????? Ich hoffe mein Bike ist fertig, sonst wird das nichts mit biken Enduro!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (10. Februar 2015)

Ersatzteile da---check
werkzeug---check
zeit---check

sollte klappen fb... morgen mittag weiß ich mehr


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Februar 2015)

@diddie40
vinschgau können wir dir absolut empfehlen!!
tb hat recht, der holy hanson ist ein richtiger knaller trail....auch bergauf 
aber da gibt es noch ganz viele andere mega trails und die erschließen dort ständig neue trails !!! da muss man echt die augen aufhalten.
sag bescheid wenn du tipps brauchst!!

hier ein kurzer ausschnitt vom genialen "sunnybenny" trail


----------



## schlabberkette (11. Februar 2015)

viel spass gleich im wald
und lasst noch was vom bockestadl übrig....ich will auch irgendwann mal!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2015)

So FB. Die Zeiten der Ausreden sind vorbei. The Green mamba is ready.... 

Abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (11. Februar 2015)

na, das sieht doch mal nach einem richtigen Enduro aus!!!

Tipps für´s Vinschgau, gerne. Unterkunft, local bikeguide, da ich ja alleine (mit meiner Frau ) unterwegs bin, würde ich mich gerne einer geführten Tour anschließen. Möchte die Trails nicht alleine fahren.


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2015)

Mal wieder alles richtig gemacht. Die Sonne hat zwar nicht geschienen aber das tat dem Ganzen keinen Abbruch. Schöne Trails gefahren schönen Kaffee getrunken, nicht schlammig, nicht schnell aber auch nicht langsam... Einfach klasse  danke Richard für den feinen nachmittag


----------



## enduro pro (11. Februar 2015)

Und Bockestadl


----------



## ricobra50 (11. Februar 2015)

Schöne runde war richtig klasseauch "Bockestadl"


----------



## enduro pro (12. Februar 2015)

Sommer kann kommen


----------



## ricobra50 (12. Februar 2015)

Das ist gut für mich !!, langsam und gemütlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2015)

dein jägermeister ist bald leer enduro...


----------



## ricobra50 (12. Februar 2015)

Jägermeister


----------



## enduro pro (12. Februar 2015)

stimmt, der jäger macht es nicht mehr lang.....


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2015)

für alle nicht karnevalisten oder die , die nicht zu betrunken waren am samstag....

sonntag 11.00 uhr bocketal...

bitte bescheid geben wer mit will....wetter soll sehr gut werden...


----------



## butcherbird (13. Februar 2015)

Gut, wollte dich gerade schon anfunken, die karnevalheinos laß lieber zuhause sonst müssen wir bestimmt irgendwelche pizza`s
umfahren....... will trailfrog mal ins ohr fühlen ob er auch mitkommt.......


----------



## diddie40 (13. Februar 2015)

Jemand Rosenmontag biketechnisch unterwegs?


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2015)

diddie, könnte ab 14.00.. muß bis 13.00 arbeiten


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2015)

und der FB kommt bestimmt sonntag auch butcher


----------



## diddie40 (13. Februar 2015)

14:00 klingt gut, melde mich aber noch mal


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Februar 2015)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Gut, wollte dich gerade schon anfunken, die karnevalheinos laß lieber zuhause sonst müssen wir bestimmt irgendwelche pizza`s
> umfahren....... will trailfrog mal von einem ins andere  fühlen ob er auch mitkommt.......




ihr jecken und narredei,,,ich bin am sonntag auch mit dabei..
und habt ihr hunger so könnt ihr naschen,,unterwegs eine leckere pizza erhaschen..
taaarrraatttööörröö
und wollt ihr dem trailfrog mal von einem ins andere ohre fühlen,,,beim fb ihr würdet dort im leeren wühlen..
aaahhhaaalllammmaaasch


......[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2015)

lieber ne Pizza erhaschen als am FB naschen  helau


----------



## ricobra50 (13. Februar 2015)

Ist morgen jemand im Teuto unterwegs ?
_Ich bin 12 Uhr Dörenther K. _


----------



## butcherbird (14. Februar 2015)

Und bringt alle euer werkzeug mit....der trailfrog kommt auch


----------



## ricobra50 (15. Februar 2015)

Termun !!!- Ich bin raus


----------



## jojo2 (15. Februar 2015)

tag zusammen
mann war das gestern ein sonnentag!
klare luft, klarer kopf, na klar rad gefahren
und keine zecken!
das haben dann auch die mücken genutzt
schön wars

heute nachmittag solls einen familienausflig nach biburg geben
bin gespannt, obs dabei bleibt

bis dahin wollte ich mich um mein hinterrad am jimbo kümmern
zwei sind kaputt

nachtrag:
das mit dem hinterrad hat sich erledigt


euch viel spass beim radfahren 
gehabt zu haben


----------



## der krefelder (15. Februar 2015)




----------



## der krefelder (15. Februar 2015)

so haben wir gestern die Teuto Highlands verteidigt.
Mc krefelder,Mc teutobiker, Mc herby


----------



## enduro pro (15. Februar 2015)

Der rechte sieht aus wie pocohontas auf kriegspfad


----------



## Der Cherusker (15. Februar 2015)

Eher wie Bonnie Tyler auf Droge!!! War das heute schön Im Wald mußte sogar ein mal an halten weil mir die Tränen gekommen vor lauter Freude!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Februar 2015)

jau wat fein,,,ein überdurchschnittlich gut gelaunter fb hat heute mit der sonne um die wette gestrahlt.....der enduro hätte ihm aber nicht die bremse verkaufen dürfen...mit der neuen bremse bremst er jetzt noch mehr wie mit der alten...rein rechnerisch nicht möglich aber ein fb kann sowas...
für den  butcherbird hat das leben auch wieder einen sinn,,er hat die rechte line vom  stadl geschafft...ohne bäume schubsen...

wie war denn der familienausflug jojo ???


----------



## jojo2 (15. Februar 2015)

mensch klasse
an einem tach sind se wie die hunnen und am andern
sind se honichkuchenpferde - toll!
das hört sich alles richtig toll an, was ihr in den letzten tagen gemacht habt!!


naja bei mir wars nich so dollle
junge leute...
"muss mich auf meine vorabiklausur am donnerstag noch weiter vorbereiten"
na klasse. ihr freund is dann auch noch wieder zu sich nach hause, der wollte eigentlich auch...
ach! junge leute eben. kannse inner pfeife rauchen

das hätts zu meiner zeit nicht gegeben
"muss mich aufs vorabi vorbereiten"
oh backe!

bin ich mit meiner alten. auf die is wenigstens verlaß
aber nich in biburg, sondern hier in der nähe
war auch nett
bleib mir wech mit jungen leuten


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2015)

am mittwoch fahren wir in iburg ,,, es sind nur alte knacker am start,,, komm mit...


----------



## Ketta (16. Februar 2015)

Hat morgen jemand frei? Überlege zum Glüderteller zu fahren...


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,, es sind nur alte knacker am start,,,



am mittwoch hab ich meinen ersten freien mittwochnachmittag seit monaten
da wollte ich die puppen tanzen lassen!



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,, *es sind nur alte knacker am start*,,,


bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob ich mir das so vorgestellt hatte



ich versuch den jungen leuten ein auto abzuschwatzen
dann bin ich mittwochnachmittag dabei!


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Februar 2015)

jau ,, dass mach mal...

programm für den 18.02.2015 :

wir empfangen sie nach ihrer eigenen anreise um 15:30 auf dem barriefreien parkplatz am döhrenberg.
bei bedarf wird ihr geländefahrrad dort von einem unserer  zivildienstleistenden betreuer montiert.
begleitet von einem mediziner  heißt es  nun auf seniorengerrechten waldwegen "" biken bis der arzt kommt ""
bei einbruch der dunkelheit heißt es  abschied nehmen schöner döhrenberg und die mittwöchige seniorenfreizeit nimmt ihr ende..

buchen sie jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2015)

schönes benutzerbild
wann hast du das gemacht?
kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern, 
dass du mich letzte woche sonntag aufgenommen hast
hach ja. mein kopf.
könnte am mittwoch bitte auch was als gedächtnistraining eingebaut werden
aber unabhängig davon: 
schön getroffen!


----------



## Ketta (17. Februar 2015)

"Path Finder", da hat jemand den Namen geklaut...

"Path Finder" official trailer [ENDURO MTB MOVIE]:


----------



## enduro pro (17. Februar 2015)

Tannen dh Bastelei... Irgendwer hat da Spaß gehabt...


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Februar 2015)

mitten aufm wanderweg??
das ist ja besonders schlau..


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Februar 2015)

jau jojo,,,der traum aus merinowolle ist durch eine nicht abschaltete gopro auf dem parkplatz eingefangen worden...
klar ist es geschmackssache,,,ich finde es sexy...
genau so sexy finde ich das grosse videoproduktionen sich namentlich an den trails im teuto orientieren..we go global....


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Februar 2015)

hhmmmmm,,,die sache auf dem tannen-dh muss dagegen genauer untersucht werden...
vorrausgesetzt das der reifenabdruck dem baumeister gehört ist das ermitteln ein kinderspiel..
2,5 high roller mit 2,0 bar....fully...90-92 kg...männlich...ledig...gabeldruck 69 psi..hinterbaudämpfer 48 psi...
wenn er sich nicht bis morgen freiwillig beim schwaben meldet wird ermittelt..


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hhmmmmm,,,die sache auf dem tannen-dh muss dagegen genauer untersucht werden...
> vorrausgesetzt das der reifenabdruck dem baumeister gehört ist das ermitteln ein kinderspiel..
> 2,5 high roller mit 2,0 bar....fully...90-92 kg...männlich...


puhhhhh glück gehabt
ich falle als verdächtiger raus
ich fahre maximal 1,9 bar


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Februar 2015)

die entfernung vom absprung zur landung beträg 2,87m,,,,dass entspricht einer geschwindigkeit zum zeitpunkt des absprungs von 28,56 km/h....bei 0,8 m/s gegenwind..
bei der geschwindigkeit warst du sofort aus dem dunstkreis der verdächtigen rausgedropt...


----------



## jojo2 (17. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,,ich finde es sexy...
> genau so sexy finde ich das grosse videoproduktionen sich namentlich an den trails im teuto orientieren..we go global....




totaaal sexy!


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2015)

nachher irgendwann erfahr ich,
ob mir ein auto überlassen wird
das ist dann ein rotes, längliches
da unten auf dem parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2015)

wartet nicht mache gleich zweite Fahrt beim exschneeeittchen


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2015)

schade jojo,,
wir sind mit den 7 zwergen und dem bösen rolf zum knusperhäuschen gefahren...dort war eine gute bikefee und jeder durfte sich was wünschen...hokus pokus fidibus,,,da hatte ich ein neues bike..
ein 29er ,, jetzt muss das tapfere schneiderlein mir nur noch neue gewänder aus lycra schneidern und ab samstag geht es damit in den dunklen wald..


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2015)

TB, dann kannst du dich ja demnächst mit den lycra holländern am Parkplatz treffen.


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ein 29er ,,



der herr hier schreibt:
"andere lästern nur über 29er"
tb und ich fahren die dinger
und zwar richtig







ihr wolltet ja erst nach biburg
da war ich ganz heiß drauf
gibt da einige abfahrten, die mir gefallen,
deswegen musste! ich da hin

ich will doch radfahren lernen
und deswegen bin ich dann auch gleich da geblieben
4mal diesen weg neben dem schneewittchen runter und aufm schotter wieder rauf
und hinterher noch ein bißchen rumgegurke
also stumpfsinn pur

hätt ich gewußt, dass du ein 29er anschmeißt,
dann...
da habe ich was verpasst
lycra   hmm


is das aus merino?


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2015)

danke enduro,,danke jojo...
eigentlich hatte ich die cc-feile für den schottland trip gekauft..
und evtl. für einen nightride,,,allein ,,versteht sich von selber...

aber die holländischen gays waren natürlich auch eine option..
dann kam einer durch den wald geflogen und hat so getan als ob er ein 26" fährt,,,evtl. 27,5"...


samstag geht das ding mit auf den bockestadl..sieg oder blut am lenker..

nee jojo,,kein merino,,,is plastik..


----------



## imfluss (18. Februar 2015)

Die Holländer züchten sich extra Lycralpacas :


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. Februar 2015)

Aua, aua TB 29er!!! Wiiiiiieeeeesssssooooo!!!! Ah jetzt hab ichs Du hast dir ein Bike gekauft was deinen IQ entspricht, neuer Trend??? Wann kommt das E-Bike???


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2015)

imfluss schrieb:


> Die Holländer züchten sich extra Lycralpacas :



was hat ein bild vom fb damit zu tun ???



Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Aua, aua TB 29er!!! Wiiiiiieeeeesssssooooo!!!! Ah jetzt hab ichs Du hast dir ein Bike gekauft was deinen IQ entspricht, ???



???????? verstehe ich nicht fb..erklär mal..


----------



## enduro pro (19. Februar 2015)

Deshalb fährt fb auch nen 26ger in "s"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2015)

29er schon am IQ angepasst, cool. Wer hat dir das eingestellt?


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2015)

einstellen ??? wie jetzt einstellen ??? mist !! doch das falsche bike...
hätte ich nur vorher diesen test gemacht : http://iqtest.sueddeutsche.de/
dann weiß man welches das richtige bike ist..

mal eine andere frage,,,rasiert mann sich die beine oder nimmt mann besser enthaarungscreme ???


----------



## butcherbird (19. Februar 2015)

wenn du es nachhaltig haben willst hilft am besten eine amputation..... der beiden.... und laß dir sofort das kleine ding dazwischen mit  wegnehmen ..dann tuts beim stehen nicht so weh...hehe


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2015)

ok,,,habe mich für die nummer mit dem rasierer entschieden,,jetzt  darf ich 29er fahren,,juuuhhhuuuuu....
sonntag ist am dörenther berg treff ...


----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2015)

Wie spät? Hätte auch mal wieder Zeit!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2015)

das ist fein.....11°° ok ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2015)

11:00 ist super!


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2015)

11°° mit rasierten beinen am dörenther berg...


----------



## diddie40 (19. Februar 2015)

Das will ich sehen


----------



## Ketta (19. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das ist fein.....11°° ok ???



Wenns Wetter passt, sind wir auch am Start...


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2015)

Ihr habt es gut... Ich hab rüsselpest....


----------



## diddie40 (20. Februar 2015)

Ketta schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter passt, sind wir auch am Start...


Bis Sonntag soll das Regengebiet durch sein, sieht also gut aus.


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2015)

ich kann ja nicht jedes wochenende in der weltgeschichte herumgondeln,
bin also am sonntag sicherlich nicht dabei,
aber diddie
könntest du ein foto von den beinen machen?

ich bin etwas gespannt, ob er sich traut
schotten fragen nämlich nicht
was trägst du unter dem kilt?
sondern
hast du rasierte beine?

das kann für tb lustig in schottland werden
dass er whisky trinken kann zählt für die nur bedingt


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2015)

sind die beine erstmal epiliert , fährt es sich auf dem 29er reichlich ungeniert...


@Ketta
das wäre mal wieder eine show,,der bockestadl wartet...
sei die erste frau die ihn zu gesicht bekommt,,sei die erste frau die ihn fährt...nur einige harte männer und der fb trauten sich bisher in den bann des bockestadls....uuuaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.............


----------



## enduro pro (20. Februar 2015)

also wäre die ketta die 2te frau, oder????? oder verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch TB???


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2015)

nee,,in der sache verstehen wir uns falsch enduro,,,der fb ist transgender ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (21. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nur einige harte männer und der *fb* trauten sich bisher in den bann des bockestadls....uuuaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


momentmal.... bike runtertragen reicht um sich bockestadlbezwinger nennen zu dürfen????????????????

Ich bin diese tage die steintreppen runtergegangen.. tb war dabei ....zählt das dann auch schon????????


----------



## butcherbird (21. Februar 2015)

da hat`sder fb in saalbach ja einfacher.....da kann er sein bike ja runtergondeln und die trails ablaufen.....ping ping


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @Ketta
> ..nur einige harte männer und der fb trauten sich bisher in den bann des bockestadls....uuuaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.............



deshalb war die wortwahl von mir ,,,,,,,,bann,,,,die empfehlung sich auch ein bike aus plastik zu kaufen um nicht immer und ständig so schwer tragen zu müssen ist dort versteckt hinterlegt..ping ping fb..
bist mir auch noch die erklärung zum zusammenhang zwischen   iq und reifendurchmesser schuldig..


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2015)

also ich glaube er meint das dein IQ bei 29 liegt  aber ich glaube nicht das er dir sagen kann warum er das so meint, dafür reicht der IQ nicht ...piiiiiiiiiiiing....

wer von euch ist den morgen um 11 in dörente???


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2015)

aahhh,,,dann müsste der fb ja ein einrad mit 7 " felgen fahren..und das einrad hätte einen lenker..und bei seinem iq  wäre es wahrscheinlich ein rechtslenker...mit gepäckträger..der aber immer leer bleibt bleibt weil dort ständig käse drauf liegt,,, dass würde daran liegen das er der festen überzeugung wäre  das der träger kein träger sondern eine  mausefalle ist..die er aber nicht spannt weil er glaubt das es eine lebenfalle ist..
so ein bike würde der fb dann fahren....


----------



## diddie40 (21. Februar 2015)

ich bin morgen da


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. Februar 2015)

Ach ihr 3, Ich glaube ihr seit im falschen Forum unterwegs das Patientenforum befindet wo anders, wo da kann ich euch nicht helfen!! Wenn ich mich nicht irre soll das ping ping den Ringgong darstellen, im Ring geht man nur wenn man sich herausgefordert fühlt, das ist leider nicht der Fall also fleißig weiterarbeiten aber das kennt ihr ja vom biken üben üben üben.........


----------



## Ketta (21. Februar 2015)

Ketten sind auch da


----------



## ricobra50 (21. Februar 2015)

Morgen -11.00 in dörente K. los..  Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (21. Februar 2015)

Wenn ichs aus den Federn schaff dann bin ich auch da. Ist schön fluffig-matschig grade der Teuto =)


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Februar 2015)

bin auch dabei,,,wenn der fb heute noch seine zelle aufräumt darf er auch kommen...


----------



## enduro pro (21. Februar 2015)

seine Gummizelle 

ich komme auch... aber nur zum kaffee trinken in der Almhütte


----------



## bravebiker (21. Februar 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2015)

bring noch ein paar saalbachmuschis mit...


----------



## Ketta (22. Februar 2015)

Bockestadl wir kommen
die Beine sind rasiert
29er brauch ich nicht
die Stecke ist antizipiert
Ich schätze ich werde da gleich einfach locker runterfahren, den Po etwas nach hinten über den Sattel verlagern
dann werde ich mich noch einmal umblicken und denken: war was? nö, was sollte schon gewesen sein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. Februar 2015)

der bockestadl bring spaß mit'm radl...

aber auch leid und schmerz... diddie, alles wieder gut??? und Andrea??? wie war das??? immer voraus schauen und nicht umblicken


----------



## mawe (22. Februar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> der bockestadl bring spaß mit'm radl...


*unterschreib*

Allerdings müsste die rechte Line zum Felsen runter mal gefegt werden. Dann ist die auch für ältere Leute fahrbar....


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Februar 2015)

kähr wat ein feinen tach dat doch mal wieda war!
nicht nur wegen dem bockestadl hat sich die reise mehr als gelohnt......!!!

@mawe 
stimmt, der diddie hat ja nur den unteren bereich geputzt


----------



## diddie40 (22. Februar 2015)

tja, bin unten in der letzten Kurve irgendwie von Rad gefallen, aber nichts weiter passiert. Am Donnerstag noch locker durchgefahren, heute eigentlich auch, naja...
war mal wieder eine super Tour.


----------



## ricobra50 (22. Februar 2015)

Heute war schön im Wald 
der neue trail -technisch+steil super Geil


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Februar 2015)

jau,,,der bockestadl hat heute seine jünger zu sich gerufen und sie erschienen in scharen,,,bereit den preis zu zahlen den er verlangt...uuuaaaaahhhh...

hat heute sogar mit dem trekkingbike spaß gemacht...und das wetter !!
habe sogar etwas sonnenbrand an den rasierten beinen...



@fb
ich hole dich am nächsten sonntag bei dir im treppenhaus ab und bringe dich zum treff....


----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hat heute sogar mit dem trekkingbike spaß gemacht...
> 
> ....


 
TB du meinst mit deinem rennrad...carbon statt kondition...wer hat das nur noch mal gesagt????

deshalb haben die holländer auch alle so freundlich gegrüßt und "chuuude middach" gewünscht...du bist angekommen im klub der beinerasierer, carbonlenkerfahrer, lycraamsackträger, 120mmmuschis...bin ich neidisch???? nein!!! doch....auf das gewicht...

aber solange du mit dem ding alles fährst was du bisher mit 160mm gemacht, hast du meinen vollen RESPEKT...


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Februar 2015)

nee enduro ,, dass ding ist nur zum holländerinen an der almhütte abgreifen ,,, für lange tagestouren  .. und wenn eine durchzechte gearbeitete nacht es kräfte technisch erfordert..
außerdem kann mann in so einen rahmen  keine kerbe für jeden erbeuteten jäger ritzen..
und was meinst du was der fb lacht wenn ich mich damit am doktor oder bockestadl eingrabe ??? 
"""siehse,dat hasse jetze davon """ kommt dann..
außerdem nervt das ständige rasieren ,,es ist kalt an den beinen und sonnenbrand geht auch ruckzuck...


----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2015)

das mit den holländerinnen klappt aber nur wenn der bravebiker nicht dabei ist, sonst hast du keine "schnitte"

und dem FB mußt du einfach keine gelegenheit bieten


----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2015)

hä?
wieso doppelt?
also mein post
prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2015)

neues von der 29er front!
29er light
sind die zu groß
bist du zu klein


----------



## jojo2 (23. Februar 2015)

ach komm tb
hab grad gelesen, dass das konzept gestorben is
aber echte 29er!
echte 29er sind für echte gewinner
hier nochmal dein sieglauf 
damals als du noch haare hattest


----------



## diddie40 (23. Februar 2015)

@jojo2 gute Videos zum Thema


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2015)

das der typ  mit  einem 29er das rennen gewinnt ist schon echt frech von ihm,,,,,aber das er das auch noch mit einem bulls macht ist nach  dem bgb (bikergesetzbuch) strafbar laut §1.
die letzte werbung von bulls habe ich im prospekt von marktkauf gesehen ,,wenn er davon wußte kommt er nicht unter 3 jahre abo einer biker bravo davon....richtig so...

@jojo2 
lädst du mal wieder zum tanz ???


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2015)

hat sich erledigt jojo,,ick hang mi up,,,der typ mit dem ich nach schottland fahre hat gerade unseren ersten tourplan gesendet..
zum warmfahren für die highlands.hat er dazu geschrieben...
ick fö nich män mit..
da fehlen mir 3 wochen bootcamp mit captain pain ketta...

da steht was von long climbs,,,,wat is dat ???
in meinem reiseführer stand was von long nights ...


----------



## diddie40 (24. Februar 2015)

klingt doch gut


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2015)

wenn man 2 days gegen 2 weeks ersetzt liest es sich wirklich nicht so schlecht..


----------



## diddie40 (24. Februar 2015)

jetzt übertreibe mal nicht! du willst 2 Wochen 60km am Tag mit long climbs fahren?


----------



## Totoxl (24. Februar 2015)

Da sind sogar WC´s und Pub´s mit verzeichnet, also ich bitte dich Teuto. Schönes Ding wird das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2015)

nur 7 pubs in 2 tagen ,,da muss ich mal mit der reiseleitung sprechen..


----------



## enduro pro (24. Februar 2015)

hast du das gelesen TB???

A good level of fitness is needed for this epic trip which takes you through classic Dales landscape. Be sure to pack plenty of food, a repair kit and spare clothes.

das hört sich nach laangen qualen an  und mit Food ist kein beer and Whiskey gemeint...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2015)

lange quallen sind mir egal,,wir werden sowieso nicht im meer schwimmen,,,und zur verpflegung  nehmen wir nur bier mit und lassen uns bei bedarf einen döner kommen..
tu döner vor se beikreider from jörmeni plis .. falow se empti dosen..


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt jojo,,



okay hab ich verständnis für
aber wenn de mal ne blümchentour zur erholung machen willst
meld dich einfach

brauchst du noch batterien für deine helmlampe?
ich mein, du musst ja schon zusätzlich nachts fahren
woher willst de sonst die ganz kondition herkriegen
aber ich denke, du könntest das vielleicht schaffen
120 km und 5000 hm sind kein pappenstiel

aber du könntest das vielleicht schaffen
hab ich schon gefragt, ob du noch akkus für deine helmlampe gebrauchen könntest?





ach tb:
hut ab!


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> okay hab ich verständnis für
> aber wenn de mal ne blümchentour zur erholung machen willst
> meld dich einfach


das mache ich ganz sicher...in der kw. 11 ..
können wir bei dir auf den trails dann auch das links fahren üben ???


----------



## jojo2 (25. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> das mache ich ganz sicher...in der kw. 11 ..
> können wir bei dir auf den trails dann auch das links fahren üben ???



dann aber leider nur am wochenende
mannomann 
woran du alles denken musst

hut ab!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2015)

links fahren üben kannst du doch besser mit FB, der ist doch häufiger mal "Geisterfahrer" 

entweder sehr entgegenkommend oder geistig nicht anwesend


----------



## imfluss (25. Februar 2015)

juu die runde am sonntag war richtig fein.
hab heute mal meine hausrunde (teilweise) filmerisch festgehalten :

könnt ja mal nen blick drauf werfen


----------



## Ketta (25. Februar 2015)

imfluss schrieb:


> juu die runde am sonntag war richtig fein.
> hab heute mal meine hausrunde (teilweise) filmerisch festgehalten :
> 
> könnt ja mal nen blick drauf werfen



So eine Sandkuhle wie bei der zweitletzten Szene haben wir auch...genausoeine, ich dacht schon du wärst bei uns gewesen


----------



## Ketta (25. Februar 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> da fehlen mir 3 wochen bootcamp mit captain pain ketta...



kannste haben , brauchse dich nur melden...


----------



## diddie40 (25. Februar 2015)

@imfluss , cooles video


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Februar 2015)

@imfluss
sieht flussig aus,,,oh,,hier die ",,,hatte ich vergessen...
wie wäre es mit einem termin im flusswald ???hoho,,mist,,""..

@Ketta
habe mit meinem reisepartner gesprochen und ihm erzählt das ich ,,,damit er nicht immer auf mich warten muss,,,3 wochen captain pains bootcamp buchen möchte...
er kommt zwar aus dem tiefsten baden-würtemberg aber er hatte schon davon gehört..plötzlich  hatte er dann schiss das ich immer auf ihn warten muss,,,gegen die zahlung von 2 flaschen lägschäfercream habe ich mich dann überzeugen lassen das er besser auf mich warten kann...


----------



## jojo2 (27. Februar 2015)

mensch schlabber
immer wenn ich mir das video anguck
bin ich wieder ganz hin- und hergerissen








aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte
auch ne tolle kurve:

http://mtbn.ws/p128nd


----------



## Totoxl (27. Februar 2015)

Ach Jojo, das gute alte hin und her zwischen den beiden Kandidaten. Jing, oder Jang, Gut, oder Böse.
Ich zitiere mal den Lothar "My english is not so good, my german is much better"
Soll heißen, ich habe das Fazit von dem Typen nicht genau verstanden  Aber ich vermute es geht in die Richtung, das man es selbst wissen muss, richtig?

Steht bei dir nicht auch ein neues Fahrrad an? Was wird es den? Und was bekommt es für Pedale?


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Februar 2015)

ich hab mich entschieden jojo
steil mit platt 
flach mit fest
und da ich selten flach unterwegs bin ist mir die wahl sehr leicht gefallen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2015)

morgen gibt es eine laaaaaaange runde..... ibbtown-iburg-ibbtown....
der fb will zeigen was er kann.....da wäre ibbtown-ibbtown-ibbtown zwar besser,,,aber er will das so...
wer noch lust auf strecke und rasierte beine hat bitte melden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. Februar 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> ...was bekommt es für Pedale?



ich hab hier immer beide systeme und beide schuhe hier liegen
es isn kreuz
seit ein paar wochen fahr ich wieder nur das eine und find es gut
und denk
das ginge noch besser mit den anderen...
es is und bleibtn kreuz


es wird wieder son rad von sonem billigheimer
http://www.solidbikes.de/de/magix-27-5-comp-m-black
(ich hab noch 200 euro weniger bezahlt-war vor der preiserhöhung wg. dollar und so)

aber ich hab gedacht,
dann kann ich mir noch was zu essen kaufen und zu trinken und auch mal ins kino gehen und so
und mir gleich nochn zweiten laufradsatz zulegen


----------



## jojo2 (27. Februar 2015)

schlabber
gute wahl

aber ich bin ja nich so viel steil

oh mann du machs es nich leichter
wir werden sehen, was die tage noch so bringen
ob ich doch steil gehen darf und muss


----------



## Totoxl (27. Februar 2015)

Scheint ein schönes Rad zu sein. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> s wird wieder son rad von sonem billigheimer
> http://www.solidbikes.de/de/magix-27-5-comp-m-black
> (ich hab noch 200 euro weniger bezahlt-war vor der preiserhöhung wg. dollar und so)


na da bin ich aber mal gespannt!

Nette Signatur 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende und wir sollten uns bald mal wieder sehen!
Gruss aus Wuppertal
Karsten


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Allen ein schönes Wochenende und wir sollten uns bald mal wieder sehen!
> Gruss aus Wuppertal
> Karsten



hey ihr wuppertaler...wenn die sonne ein wenig höher steht kommen wir bestimmt gern mal wieder vorbei...


----------



## enduro pro (28. Februar 2015)

TB, wie war der ausritt mit dem FB..wetter war ja mal Gold richtig für nen langen ritt...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Februar 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> hey ihr wuppertaler...wenn die sonne ein wenig höher steht kommen wir bestimmt gern mal wieder vorbei...


Ja super! Oder wir drehen den Spieß um und fahren mal wieder in Bad Iburg. Da find ich's auch immer wieder klasse! Oder deistern ne runde zusammen


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2015)

jau,,dass wetter war an unserer seite..der fb nicht...dafür aber die beiden doppel b.....butcherbird+bravebiker...
nach wuppervalley soll es evtl. am sonntag gehen,,liegt am wetter,,der prezi würde die blinden führen...

ich fahre gleich nach enschede,,wenn noch jemand bedarf an lycra hat bitte pn..euer anliegen wird streng vertraulich behandelt...fb hat auch schon 2 bestellt...


----------



## spirit12one (1. März 2015)

Moin, war ne Kurze aber schöne runde am Samstag mit euch wer auch immer dabei war ;-) danke nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nach wuppervalley soll es evtl. am sonntag gehen,,liegt am wetter,,der prezi würde die blinden führen...



sonntag nach wuppervalley
das wärs noch gewesen
käse, dass ich wieder nicht mit kann
entweder ich bin bei solchen gelegenheiten wegen einer tochter auf dem weg zu den rennstrecken dieser welt,
oder ich fahre wegen einer tochter zu den turnierplätzen dieser welt

oder
oder ich hab kein auto
diesmal fahr ich wegen einer tochter mit dem zug
nach berlin

https://www.icehorse2015.de/

grüßt mir die
wuppervallieser!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2015)

äähh,,jojo,,,die wollen mit den pferden auf die schlittschuhbahn ???


----------



## jojo2 (1. März 2015)

jo
hab grad nix besseres
gefunden
(ab min 1 wirds interessanter, da gibts dann acuh mal rennpass auf eis)
aber weil die da startet
hab ich an dem wochenende nix besseres zu tun...


----------



## Totoxl (1. März 2015)

Eine deiner Töchter habe ich gestern Nacht noch getroffen. Sie hat mich wieder erkannt und freundlich begrüßt. Das hat mich doch sehr gefreut. Ich hoffe sie hat daran gedacht dir einen schönen Gruß zu bestellen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. März 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> diesmal fahr ich wegen einer tochter mit dem zug
> nach berlin
> 
> https://www.icehorse2015.de/
> ...


Danke sehr, die Grüße gehen jetzt schonmal wieder zurück!

Aber sach ma.... laufen die auch Kurven? Das ist ja ne verrückte Disziplin!


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2015)

jo
die pferde laufen auch kurven - wettrennen auf der ovalbahn
krass oder?! (und ich krich dann immer ne gänsehaut beim rennpass,
aber is ja auch kein wunder bei der kälte)



aber back to the roots
and stones
my very best english lieblingsbikers have been on tour again


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2015)

jau,,die haben mächtig viel spaß beim biken,,und sind nicht so perfekt wie die heros ,,die strecken nicht übertrieben harakiri,,der video macht noch mehr bock auf glüdern ...


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,die haben mächtig viel spaß beim biken,,und sind nicht so perfekt wie die heros ,,die strecken nicht übertrieben harakiri,,der video macht noch mehr bock auf glüdern ...




so siehts aus!


----------



## Totoxl (2. März 2015)

Richtig cool die Jungs


----------



## rigger (2. März 2015)

Echt gut!! Könnte teilweise auch im Teuto sein....


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2015)

tb
hast du schon das heutige foto das tages gesehen??

das könnt ihr besser

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1789770


----------



## diddie40 (4. März 2015)

wie wär´s mit dem:


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2015)

4 jahre ist das dein bild mittlerweile alt?
mannomann und ich habs damals schon geliked
cooles ding cooler diddie

hach
sind doch alle gleich
die spanischen hombres sind genauso


----------



## rigger (4. März 2015)

Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus, hat einer lust mit mir ne Reha runde zu drehen, das Bike muss nach 4 Monaten auch mal wieder bewegt werden....

Ach ja im August gehts für 14 TAge nach Hafjell mit dem Summer Camp von Rock my Trail!!!  Yeoww!!


----------



## Ketta (4. März 2015)

[QUOTE="rigger, post: 12751363, member: 9866"

Ach ja im August gehts für 14 TAge nach Hafjell mit dem Summer Camp von Rock my Trail!!!  Yeoww!![/QUOTE]

Cool!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. März 2015)

jau,,,da geht der diddie steil... wo die spanier noch bremsen lässt der diddie schon laufen...da wo die spanier  noch beten,,fängt der teutone  an zu treten..uuaahh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (4. März 2015)




----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,,da geht der diddie steil... wo die spanier noch bremsen lässt der diddie schon laufen...da wo die spanier  noch beten,,fängt der teutone  an zu treten..uuaahh




und ich kann sagen:
ich kenn *die*!
*die *kenn ich!!

*krass*
hammer!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. März 2015)

neulich beim brötchen holen.....


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2015)

die kenn ich!
ich kenn die!


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2015)

they are legend


----------



## enduro pro (4. März 2015)

du hast aber einen interessanten brötchenholweg TB...


----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Ach ja im August gehts für 14 TAge nach Hafjell mit dem Summer Camp von Rock my Trail!!!  Yeoww!!



sau cool rigger
mit denen und dort wirste bestimmt spässken haben!!

und ganz nebenbei..
ist doch schön wenn man neben der arbeit auch endlich mal wieder biken kann, wa?!!!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (4. März 2015)

Tb hat das Foto geschossen.


----------



## rigger (4. März 2015)

Jo stimmt, freu mich schon drauf!!

hab jetzt noch anderthalb wochen frei dann gehts im neuen job los, mal schauen wie das wird.
Sind jetzt auch nur noch 10 km zur Arbeit, da werd ich wohl mal öfter mit dem rad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (5. März 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> du hast aber einen interessanten brötchenholweg TB...


TB holt keine brötchen da ist der viel zu foul zu.......


----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2015)




----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2015)




----------



## enduro pro (5. März 2015)

Heute im Wald... Fast wie Frühling


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2015)

butcherbird schrieb:


> TB holt keine brötchen da ist der viel zu foul zu.......



falsch,,ich hole keine brötchen weil da kein fleisch drin ist.....


*vorbereitung glüder/abschlusstraining vom 05.03.2015 :

80 hm am stück ohne auswurf / check
3h unterwegs aber nur 2 davon gefahren / check
alkohol in handelsüblichen mengen / check*

glüder wir kommen


und einen neuen spot entdeckt,,,,der gibt dem ausdruck ""abfahrt""eine ganz neue bedeutung....wenn der fahrer  das shooting  überlebt ,,geht demnächst das foto des tages nach teutonia.................yyeeehhhhhaaaa..........


@jojo2 
viel glück für ross und reiter auf der schlittschuhbahn..


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. März 2015)

moin....wer is denn jetzt am wochenende in Wuppertal??  beim Prezi??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-eugel (6. März 2015)

Moin, moin! Is denn noch wer Morgen im Teuto los?! Oder alle andersweitig unterwegs?


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2015)

kennt ihr die noch ???



hier eine e-mail von den süssen...


Liebe Biker!!!

Endlich ist unsere Gedichtsverfilmung "Jenseits" fertig.
Der Kurzfilm und natürlich das Making Of MIT EUCH wird noch kommen!







Liebe Grüße, die Elfen


----------



## enduro pro (6. März 2015)

die verrückten elfen...krasser film


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2015)

jau,,,das ist was für tage wo man richtig gut drauf ist und kein bock mehr auf gut drauf hat...da passt der fb gut rein...


----------



## butcherbird (7. März 2015)

hier fährt gerade der singende LKW her ....derschrotthändler......dazu fällt mir dann ein ....
fährt der eigentlich gar nicht bei fb vorbei ......der könnte doch super seine schrottbikes da los werden
oder besitzt der schrotti noch sowas wie stolz.... pingpingping


----------



## enduro pro (7. März 2015)

Der nimmt nur verwertbare Sachen mit


----------



## brcrew (7. März 2015)




----------



## rigger (7. März 2015)

Wollte ich hier auch scon posten, ist ein geiles Video!!


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2015)

Keine Wolke am Himmel, die Sonne lacht... Ab aufs bike


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2015)

Wo sind wir???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2015)




----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2015)

Der fb möchte gern in Iburg am See abgeholt werden ...


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2015)




----------



## avid49 (8. März 2015)

Schöne Ecke


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2015)

Die beiden süßen


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2015)

och jo,,der fb,,mein held des tages,,,,,,körperlich am boden,,,aber dann,,,dann hat er seine physische schwäche mit seiner psychischen stärke bekämpft,,,,.
in dem mentalen zustand von heute hätte er auch einen alpencross auf einer sackkarre geschafft...respekt fb..tschakka..


----------



## brcrew (8. März 2015)

...auf den ersten blick könnte man fast meinen, der fb hat keine hose an!


----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2015)

Welche hose


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. März 2015)

brcrew schrieb:


> ...auf den ersten blick könnte man fast meinen, der fb hat keine hose an!


und ich hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht, ich wäre der einzige..., und der schwarze Balken die Zensur 

Sach ma TB...: Das Kona hat so große Räder..., ist das so richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. März 2015)

Is nen Rennrad für den Busch  wie sagte der Schlabber noch 
'Carbon statt Kondition'


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2015)

bei einem fb gibt es da nichts was zensiert werden könnte oder müsste..in der baureihe klin/go/ne/1 wurde das nicht bedacht..
er hat sich aber auch so nicht seinem twentyniner nightmare ergeben...

@schulte69 
ja,,es stimmt,,,erst kam die helene fischer cd,,,bis zum 29er war es dann nur noch ein kleiner schritt...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. März 2015)

das heisst, er kann sich nicht vermehren? Wäre ansich schade drum...

und was Helene angeht: ist schon okay! Ich sags auch keinem


----------



## ricobra50 (9. März 2015)

Ich sehe WE war ein Geiler Zeit


----------



## enduro pro (9. März 2015)

ja richard, ich glaube alle haben es auf ihre weise sehr gut genutzt...bikepark, pfalz, teuto und einige auch für gemeinnützige dinge wie FB belustigung...ach ne, war ja umgekehrt, der FB hat zu unserer erheiterung beigetragen....danke FB für den schönen sonntag....


----------



## jojo2 (10. März 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Scheint ein schönes Rad zu sein. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt



über geschmack lässt sich streiten,
die einen findens schön, die andern nich




als ich letzte woche montag bei solid bikes ein 
paar änderungswünsche äußerte
(vorne größere Bremssscheibe, ne andere bremse mit druckpunktverstellung, 
´n anderer lenker und nen anderen sattel wollt ich haben)
bekam ich von denen zur antwort:
ne jojo, da geht jetzt leider nix mehr,
dein rad ist verpackt und geht übermorgen raus!

das warn ding! drei wochen vor dem errechneten liefertermin! 
es sollte also an dem tag kommen, an dem ich nach berlin fahr... super
tolle wurst 
mit kleiner bremsscheibe, kleinem lenker, kleinlicher bremse
und nem peinlichen sattel mit lochstreifen in der mitte
ich will doch nicht während der fahrt pinkeln - mann!
schwere geburt 
irgendwie
(braucht jemand nen 760er reverse lenker und einen super reverse AM sattel? - von neurad abmontiert,
quasi neu!)


ich habs mir dann zu gestern schicken lassen,
abends die andern teile angebaut und heute das erste mal damit gefahren
und wat soll ich sagen?!

das:
heute bin ich die gestrige runde 
eine stunde schneller gefahren!
das magix schlägt das jimbo offenbar um längen!
und ich wär noch ein paar minuten schneller gewesen,
wenn nicht immer dieser blöde griff in den schritt gewesen wär


hat ne zeit gedauert, bis ich intus hatte,
dass das rad mit einer fernbedienung ausgestattet ist 
und der hebel unter dem sattel für die hydraulische stütze 
nich mehr nötig...
und die 175 mm hinten sind auch super glaube ich


die einen findens schön
die andern nich so und ich sag
saugut! gute wahl!
mach sein, dass ich heute so schnell war,
weil ich propellerhead im ohrstöpsel hatte,
aber egal, dann fahr ich das rad demnächst halt immer mit denen im ohr
das gibtn sauguten hormoncoktail

spaß hats gemacht und zwar richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (10. März 2015)

Jau Jojo war ja auch relativ leicht aus dem Karton zu heben trotz 175 mm Federweg. 

War auf jeden Fall ne schöne runde bei dir!!


----------



## diddie40 (10. März 2015)

das ist doch mal toller post.
sehen wir dich jetzt nur noch von hinten?
Glückwunsch zum neuen bike und dass es dir so gut passt!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. März 2015)

boah ej,,dass hört sich gut an,,,wenn du bock auf neidische blicke hast komm um 12°° zum postweg zur altherrenrunde ..


----------



## schlabberkette (11. März 2015)

jawollo jojo
das liest sich doch super
endlich ein neues spassmetall im stall!!
eine stunde schneller?
dann kanns ja losgehen.....du weißt schon.....uuuuuaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (11. März 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Jau Jojo war ja auch relativ leicht aus dem Karton zu heben trotz 175 mm Federweg.



..leicht wie eine feder, schnell wie ein azawakh, robust wie ein
hoffe ich



diddie40 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen bike und dass es dir so gut passt!
> sehen wir dich jetzt nur noch von hinten?



danke!
von hinten sehen?
das hieße ich fahr mit euch im teuto,
das wär mal wieder was...




Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 12°° zum postweg zur altherrenrunde ..



...schön wärs



schlabberkette schrieb:


> dann kanns ja losgehen.....du weißt schon.....uuuuuaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!



es geht losss
uaaahhhhhhhhh
*
^___________^ !

*


----------



## diddie40 (11. März 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ..
> das hieße ich fahr mit euch im teuto,
> das wär mal wieder was...
> 
> ...


Ja schön wärs. Die Saison ist noch jung, ich hoffe doch, dass wir die en oder andere Bikeaction zusammen erleben.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. März 2015)

schön zu lesen Jojo, dass es ein guter Kauf ist. Eine Frage beschäftigt mich nun: Wenn du nur einen halbe Stunde fährts und eine Stunde schneller bist..., wann kommst du dann an? Eher als du losgefahren bist? Das wäre ja super!


----------



## enduro pro (11. März 2015)

da wo der jojo wohnt gibt es "schwarze löcher" und das "raum-zeit-kontinuum" wird anders definiert.....


----------



## ricobra50 (11. März 2015)

Hallo Jojo  !!!
Glückwunsch zum neuen bike
Viel Spaß damit !!


----------



## jojo2 (11. März 2015)

jo danke richard
mach ich mir





enduro und schulte
schwarze löcher kann ich leider erst morgen wieder biegen,
aber dann ist hier ja schon dienstag,
und ich kann dann immer noch sechs tage diese woche durch den wald heizen
das sollte reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. März 2015)

ode an den zauberwald

kurz vorm emsland,,man glaubt es kaum,,,gibt es einen wald in dem gilt weder zeit noch raum...
dort kannst du schwarze löcher biegen und auch über kicker fliegen..
aber fahr nicht zu lang und zu geschwind,,sonst bist du plötzlich wieder ein   *rind...

* kind,,es muss natürlich kind heißen



kacke ,, wieder nix mit ode..


----------



## Totoxl (11. März 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> nen anderen sattel wollt ich haben
> bekam ich von denen zur antwort:
> ne jojo, da geht jetzt leider nix mehr,
> dein rad ist verpackt und geht übermorgen raus!
> ...


Also ich fahre ja auch so einen peinlichen Pipi Sattel und kann ihn dir nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Es ist richt ig schon wenn du es wärend der fahrt laufen lassen kannst. Revier makieren ohne abzusteigen. Optimal bei einem neuen Rad von dem man nicht mehr runter möchte. Im Winter wenn ma durchgefroren ist und nicht mehr daran glaubt nach Hause zu kommen, einfach laufen lassen und es fühlt sich an als würdest du breitbeinig vor dem Ofen sitzen. Und falls du noch mal an einem Rennen teilnehmen möchtest, denke an das kluge Stinktier, denn auch dieses wußte schon, eine paar Spritzer einfach nach hintene raus schießen lassen und die Mitstreiter lassen dich freiwillig ziehen.
Fazit: Toto gibt 3 Daumen nach oben   


Ach schei§e. Edit sagt, Glüchwunsch zum neuen Bike     
6 von Fünf Daumen nach oben


----------



## diddie40 (12. März 2015)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...rce=fb&utm_medium=su&utm_campaign=bunnyhop-fb


----------



## schlabberkette (13. März 2015)

ein hilfreiches video von bunnymanni für die 26er und 27,5er biker...
die 29er brauchen so'n schnickschnack nicht, die rollen einfach drüber...


----------



## jojo2 (13. März 2015)

kluge einschätzung

...und in dem video von ed masters sieht man,
dass fatbikes das sowieso nicht brauchen
die sind die chuck noris der
alles


----------



## enduro pro (13. März 2015)

ich glaub dann brauche ich dringend nen "chuck noris bike"  das bike fährt nich über hindernisse, sondern die hindernisse machen den weg frei für's bike


----------



## Ketta (13. März 2015)

ein kleines mädchen ganz allein
fuhr heute in den wald hinein
ziel sollte der bockestadl sein
dort hatte sie noch eine rechnung offen
sie fuhr dorthin mit bangem hoffen
sollte es heute reichen
die rechnung zu begleichen?
vier versuche
ohne fluche
jedes mal ein stückchen weiter
jetzt fehlt nur noch ein meter


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. März 2015)

yyeeehhhhaaaa ketta ,,,
rockt den stadl als erstes madl,,,,und dann noch  so ein schöner reim,,,käh wat fein..


----------



## diddie40 (13. März 2015)

Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (14. März 2015)

Morgen gar nichts los, keiner biken!! Müßen die alten Herren wieder vor den warmen Ofen!!


----------



## enduro pro (14. März 2015)

wetter??????


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. März 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wetter??????



traaarrraaa,,der erkläääärbääär ::


Als *Wetter* (v. althochdt.: _wetar_ = Wind, Wehen) bezeichnet man den spürbaren, kurzfristigen Zustand der Atmosphäre (auch: messbarer Zustand der Troposphäre) an einem bestimmten Ort der Erdoberfläche, der unter anderem als Sonnenschein, Bewölkung, Regen, Wind, Hitze oder Kälte in Erscheinung tritt.

ich bin  raus,,,bin  in hamburg,,,bringe euch bei bedarf ein fischbrötchen mit..


----------



## schlabberkette (16. März 2015)

ab heute gibt es endlich wieder wetter!


----------



## enduro pro (16. März 2015)

wetter-ruhr??????


----------



## jojo2 (16. März 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> wetter-ruhr??????




chrischtopherus
wach mal auf und guck nach draußen
aber erschrick dich nich






so kanns bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. März 2015)

...editiert
sorry vertan
war nich so wichtig


----------



## schlabberkette (16. März 2015)

ne enduro 
wetter von oben!!
nich ausm pott


----------



## enduro pro (18. März 2015)

wetter


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2015)

jau,,,morgen auch,,, jemand zeit und bock auf biken ????
nightride wäre auch ok...
bitte pnsen ...

es wurde darum gebeten das wir uns am sonntag erst um 11:30 treffen...da will sich wohl einer erst die messe lesen lassen.. um die uhrzeit wird  der teuto bestimmt schon voll von minirock berockten bunnys sein....cooool...


----------



## imfluss (18. März 2015)

Über Mittag war eigentlich nix los, die Leute strömen meist so ab halb 2 ein.
Es gibt übrigens wieder was neues zu entdecken - oder sagen wir mal so. Was Altbekanntes leicht veredelt.


----------



## enduro pro (18. März 2015)

Messe? Wer liest denn wem die Messe? Ist der FB jetzt unter die Gläubigen gegangen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2015)

nee,,,,der butcher will um 5°° zur beichte und hofft das er zu 11:30 fertig ist...

habe  für morgen  junge männer zum mitreisen gefunden...u.a. den fabulösen fb... 17°° ist treff....hoffentlich kommt er zur abwechslung mal zum  richtigen treffpunkt...



betthupferl


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2015)

aber seid lieb zueinander!
manche können einfach nich anders


----------



## diddie40 (18. März 2015)

kein Scherz, aber es gibt wieder ein paar Millimeter, die unser bikeleben verbessern.
http://enduro-mtb.com/breaking-news-sram-rockshox-praesentiert-boost-komponenten/


----------



## butcherbird (18. März 2015)

apropos beichte ab 1:30min gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (19. März 2015)

Und ab 3:50min spielt sogar Fbchen mit.......Doppelping..........


----------



## enduro pro (19. März 2015)

der war seeeeeehr bööööööööööse....


----------



## mawe (19. März 2015)

Kurze Zwischenfrage. Fährt jemand bei der TT im Harz mit?


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. März 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aber seid lieb zueinander!
> manche können einfach nich anders




der fb ist in letzter zeit ganz lieb jojo,,,er übt sogar schon seit ein paar tagen einen entschuldigungstanz,,,

@imfluss 
hau raus,,was gibt es neues ??????? 

@mawe 
ich hätte interesse..bist du dabei ???


----------



## mawe (19. März 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @mawe
> ich hätte interesse..bist du dabei ???


Cool.
Ja, ich bin angemeldet. Maximale Teilnehmerzahl ist 275. die Hälfte ist derzeit vergeben.


----------



## enduro pro (19. März 2015)

bring dem FB lieber bei seinen namen zu tanzen, das hat mehr wert wenn man ihn mal wieder nicht versteht


----------



## Der Cherusker (19. März 2015)

Ja kuck mal an, der Enduro plant einen Zwergenaufstand!!!! Ist ja süüüüüüßßßßß


----------



## enduro pro (19. März 2015)

zwergenaufstand???? wie tanzt man das FB??? kannst du am sonntag ja mal vorführen


----------



## bravebiker (19. März 2015)

Lekker Tour heute! FB bekam die Reste aus'm Fass sogar für lau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (19. März 2015)

mawe schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage. Fährt jemand bei der TT im Harz mit?



Jepp,  Ketten, Iburger, Münsteraner und Grevener


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2015)

jau,,der fabulöse fb bekommt im fabula das bier für lau,,,fürchte jetzt will er dort ständig einkehren ..


----------



## imfluss (20. März 2015)

TB der "Traktor-Trail" wird Sonntag gefahren, wir treffen uns 11 Uhr im Bocketal. 
Falls jemand die Woche vor Oster Urlaub/Zeit hat : Wir haben noch 2 Plätze in einer FeWo im Harz frei von Montag -> Donnerstag.
Sind dort in St. Andreasberg um bisschen für die TT zu trainieren und generell ne gute Zeit zu haben.


----------



## ricobra50 (20. März 2015)

Hallo nur zur Info WE bin ich im Eifel


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2015)

da musst du unbedingt auf diesen berühmten turm gehen ritschi...


traktor-trail,,,,,cooooll,,,,,,,,landwirtschaftlicheszugfahrzeug-weg wäre lange nicht so cool gewesen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2015)

so liebe leute,,,,wenn das wetter passt fahren wir am mittwoch in den glüder,,,,dort treffen wir einen tourguide der auch gut zu den navy seals passen würde,,,also wer hat zeit ??? noch wichtiger,,wer traut sich ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (21. März 2015)

Uh uh uh, ich will wieder mit euch fahren! Sonntag im Bocketal bin ich dabei und Mittwoch habe ich frei! Gibts nen freien Platz? Ich werde zwar weinen wie ein kleines Mädchen, aber nur bergauf und das seid ihr ja eh gewohnt von... ach TB, du weisst von wem


----------



## diddie40 (21. März 2015)

Hey @Papa-Joe , cool, dass du wieder dabei bist. Leider kann ich weder Sonntag noch Mittwoch, aber dann bin auch wieder am Start, Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2015)

der papa joe ist wieder zurück,,,,ach wat fein,,die gerüchte haben ein ende....es hieß du wärst bei einem
cannibal corpse konzert vom boxenturm gefallen..wieder andere haben behauptet du würdest jetzt den bass bei lordi spielen....
dann kann die suche nach einem termin für das teutonische teutonenrennen ja beginnen...der vorjahres dritte darf dort natürlich nicht fehlen...
ob für mittwoch noch steh oder sogar sitzplätze frei sind steht erst fest wenn sicher ist wer alles mitfährt...
ich denke mal das wird montag sein...


----------



## rigger (21. März 2015)

Sonntag bin ich als Zuschauer in coe beim hünsberg hillclimb....


----------



## schlabberkette (21. März 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich als Zuschauer in coe beim hünsberg hillclimb....



für alle die jetzt böses denken weil sie keine enladung für sonntag erhalten haben..
die hünsberg challenge in coe wird nicht von den ketten organisiert
hier gibt es zum glück noch andere bekloppte....
außerdem muss dort bier getrunken werden
dat is ja bestimmt nix für euch


----------



## schlabberkette (21. März 2015)

da isser
welcome back papa joe


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. März 2015)

jau schlabber,,,,eine bessere vorbereitung auf das teutonenrace gibt es nicht...
viel glück
lauf schlabber,,,lauf...


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2015)

moin... heute um 11 oder 11.30???


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2015)

es gibt wohl einen termin um 11:00 und einen um 11:30....


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2015)

Glüder am mittwoch...

70% regen mit bis zu 3,2l/m² ... das wird wohl wieder nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (23. März 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Glüder am mittwoch...
> 
> 70% regen mit bis zu 3,2l/m² ... das wird wohl wieder nix



Jo, denke ich auch...aber ist ja nur verschoben...


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. März 2015)

Ketta schrieb:


> Jo, denke ich auch...aber ist ja nur verschoben...


ick hang mi up...

hömma krefelder,,,wo bleibt eigentlich das video von der bocketaler flugschau ????


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. März 2015)

...Richard war am WE mein Gast in der Eifel 



​











​


----------



## enduro pro (23. März 2015)

ab dem 13. april hab ich ne woche frei, vielleicht klappt es ja dann mal mit glüderteller


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. März 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Glüder am mittwoch...
> 
> 70% regen mit bis zu 3,2l/m² ... das wird wohl wieder nix


in unserer Region nennt man das FRÜHLING! Hooooo..., ick hör dir trapsen


----------



## enduro pro (23. März 2015)

ja, das leben ist schon hart im tal  komm in den teuto, da scheint immer die sonne


----------



## Papa-Joe (24. März 2015)

Wenns mitm Glüder nix wird, gibts auf jeden Fall hier ne Runde!


----------



## imfluss (24. März 2015)

Da wär ich ab 15 Uhr auch dabei morgen. 16° und Sonnenschein für Teuto klingt nach Sommer.

*EDIT*
Ach ja, vielleicht habt Ihr's noch nicht mitbekommen :
http://www.strongviking.de/obstacle-run-forest-edition-tickets


----------



## jojo2 (24. März 2015)

@imfluss
schmetterlinge im schlauch
das is ja cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (24. März 2015)

Manni war schön bei dir


----------



## jojo2 (24. März 2015)

also @imfluss 

"schmetterlinge im schlauch"

als ich das heute das erste mal gelesen hab
war ich umgehend an ein bild erinnert, 
das mir jemand im januar aus kalifornien geschickt hatte
du fährst ein fatbike nehm ich an?


----------



## imfluss (24. März 2015)

Jojo damit würde selbst ein Fatbike den strengen Regeln der Physik trotzen und abheben.
Ach ja, meine Prognose für Morgen war etwas optimistisch da ich beim Wetterdienst noch den Deister als Ort drinhatte, wo wir Samstag und Sonntag zum Biken hinfahren. Teuto bekommt aber auch zweistellige Gradzahlen, nur vermutlich mit einem Hauch H²O versehen.


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. März 2015)

...Und er ist für morgen wieder draußen. Hab mir heute mal wieder den Rücken verknackst. Ich lass mir den jetzt amputieren, dann ist endlich Ruhe!


----------



## jojo2 (25. März 2015)

ai der daus
gute besserung!

lass ma den rücken in ruhe
nach allem was man so hört
sind sone amputationen auch nich ganz ohne
ma ganz abgesehen davon, wies dann am ende aussieht


kommt nicht gut.jpg

gymnastik lässt einen besser aussehen


----------



## mawe (25. März 2015)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> ...Hab mir heute mal wieder den Rücken verknackst. Ich lass mir den jetzt amputieren, dann ist endlich Ruhe!


Ich sag' nur Exoskelett anschaffen und Ruhe is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2015)

Ohne Rücken is auch gut bücken...


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. März 2015)

Ja ja , mit einen Leben ohne Rückgrat kennste dich aus wah!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2015)

Und du dich mit bücken


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. März 2015)




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2015)

alles richtig gemacht,,,,,genau am ende der tour kam dann tatsächlich das befürchtete h²o vom himmel,,,bis da hin war es ein bunter nachmittag...schaut selbst...


----------



## enduro pro (25. März 2015)

krasse farben und geile runde


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. März 2015)

endlich bekommt man hier mal wieder einen post dazwischen,,,dass nutze ich mal kurz...
auf gehts zu den schotterianern,,passt schön auf den fb auf,,und auf euch.....
sollte ich im schottischen nirgendwo ein schaf mit w-lan antenne sehen schicke ich euch ein paar bilder..

slainte`


----------



## diddie40 (26. März 2015)

Viel Spaß


----------



## jojo2 (26. März 2015)

jau tb
hau rein
viel spass!


----------



## imfluss (26. März 2015)

Rock die Insel TB !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. März 2015)

Mein Neid ist mit dir TB! Viel Spass!


----------



## mawe (26. März 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ...
> auf gehts zu den schotterianern,,passt schön auf den fb auf,,und auf euch.....
> sollte ich im schottischen nirgendwo ein schaf mit w-lan antenne sehen schicke ich euch ein paar bilder..



Immer! Aber lass'  Du das Plaste-Bike und die Knochen heile!


----------



## brcrew (26. März 2015)

Tb viel spass und lass denen noch Whisky im land!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. März 2015)

Cheers TB und immer Bier mit Schaum trinken! Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Totoxl (26. März 2015)

Viel Spaß TB und grüße alle die mich kennen. Da fällt mir ein, ich kenne keine Schotten


----------



## enduro pro (26. März 2015)

neulich mit den jungs im teuto...


----------



## ricobra50 (26. März 2015)

Thomas viel spass! ,und kommt gesund wieder


----------



## schlabberkette (26. März 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> endlich bekommt man hier mal wieder einen post dazwischen,,,dass nutze ich mal kurz...
> auf gehts zu den schotterianern,,passt schön auf den fb auf,,und auf euch.....
> sollte ich im schottischen nirgendwo ein schaf mit w-lan antenne sehen schicke ich euch ein paar bilder..
> 
> slainte`



_....aus der dämmerung der zeit kam er, bewegte sich lautlos durch die jahrhunderte, lebte viele geheime leben, focht, um die zeit der versammlung zu erreichen, wenn die wenigen, die übrig bleiben, bis zuletzt kämpfen werden. niemand hat jemals gewusst, dass er unter euch war – bis heute......es kann nur einen geben.._. *TB*!!

viel spass mit den wlan-schafen und grüß mir den anderen highlander, diesen Connor MacLeod!!!!
slàinte mhath


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. März 2015)

Schottland, oh Schottland womit hast Du diesen Menschen verdient!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (27. März 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> endlich bekommt man hier mal wieder einen post dazwischen,,,dass nutze ich mal kurz...



ja du hast recht
hier war mal mehr los...

aber
ich konnt in den letzten wochen nicht so wie ich wollte
ehrlich!
nach meinem berlinjob bei den isländern auf eis,
wo ich vier tage lang den linker hand gerittenen tieren den anschubser für die piruetten machte,
bin ich noch einmal mit rigger hier bei mir fahrrad gefahren (das hat spass gemacht)
und dann noch ein einziges mal mit meinem neuen rad und dann hab ich beschlossen
mit dem längsten unterbrechungsfreien hustenanfall in das guinessbuch der rekorde zu kommen
ich dachte, guiness liegt in schottland und dann würden wir uns da jetzt treffen
aber pustekuchen falsch gedacht

deswegen hab ich beschlossen, meinen rekordversuch einzustellen und ich fahr wieder fahrrad
aber heute is schottisches wetter,
wenn ich heute fahre gibts doch noch einen eintrag,
aber ich will nich nach guiness

ich werd ab bald wieder fahrrad fahren und dir berichten, damit her wieder was steht

ich kenn auch einen macleod
mit dem fang ich heute an
weil ich nicht weiß von wem die musik ist
von wem ist die musik?

grüß mir joe barnes!
der is grad in neuseeland







slàinte mhath!


----------



## jojo2 (27. März 2015)

einen hab ich noch!
weil bald ostern ist

tb
wenn du bei der abreise die kofferraumklappe von deinem auto nicht zugemacht haben solltest...
macht das nix
dann kansse deine taschen immer noch zum trainieren benutzen!

maxi is super!
(kamera stand damals ein bißchen blöd meinte er)


----------



## jojo2 (27. März 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> endlich bekommt man hier mal wieder einen post dazwischen



heute nich!

das muss man sich angucken
wenn man mal zeit hat


----------



## jojo2 (28. März 2015)

ich bin ja wie geschaffen für das rauhe klima in schottland 
aber ich weiß nicht ob tb weiß worauf er sich da eingelassen hat....

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/...ntlegenste-kneipe-auf-knoydart-a-1022696.html


----------



## rigger (28. März 2015)

Scotti alles gute zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## diddie40 (28. März 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich bin ja wie geschaffen für das rauhe klima in schottland
> aber ich weiß nicht ob tb weiß worauf er sich da eingelassen hat....
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/einsame-orte-schottlands-entlegenste-kneipe-auf-knoydart-a-1022696.html



Dafür hat er ja das 29er gekauft.
Prost tb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (28. März 2015)

Alles Gute @scott-bussi


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2015)

ahoi,,,ganz schön plösterich auf dem teich hier,,, der kapitän singt schon den ganzen morgen das lied „““ my koni is over the ocean my koni is over the sea „“ oder so..ich glaub der will mein bike klauen..und eben rief er die matrosen sollen die schotten dicht machen,,,,warum nur die schotten ??

besten dank für die lieben grüsse,,,knoydart haben wir im programm,,,27km für ein bier,,,ich liebe schottland….


----------



## butcherbird (28. März 2015)

ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt..?..


----------



## enduro pro (28. März 2015)

du schelm

allet jute scotty, falls du hier noch mitließt...


----------



## jojo2 (28. März 2015)

jo
wenn das so ist und scotti hier vielleicht doch noch mitliest, dann:
herzlichen glückwunsch scotti

hoffentlich krisse dann morgen die kurve noch!
ach und wenn nich is ja auch egal
viel spass heute abend

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Corner-Carnage-Enduro-World-Series-Rotorua,28517/sspomer,2


----------



## Der Cherusker (28. März 2015)

Ja, da hat der Scotti schon wieder Geburtstag, alles Gute!!!


----------



## butcherbird (29. März 2015)

neulich im wald......
TB sagt....in schottland hab ich zum erstenmal gepoppt..... und die mama lag direkt daneben.....  
sagt enduro....und wat hattse gesagt.....
TB......määäääh
										 pingpingping


----------



## jojo2 (30. März 2015)

tb
ich dacht, ich wart einen kleinen moment
bevor ich in meiner mittagspause aufs rad steige
das war nich so klug
jetzt ist schon wieder schottisches wetter
es regnet, es stürmt ein bißchen und das donnergrummeln ist nicht mein magen
den könnt ich gar nicht hören,
denn der ist mittlerweile wieder durch eine schöne weiche schicht schallgedämpft

blöd gelaufen
wär ich noch beim sonnenschein vorhin in den wald gefahren,
würd ich jetzt denken, ich wär in schottland,
aber so denk ich:
schön warm im haus
in diesem sinne
lass es dir gut gehen


----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2015)

Wetter??? Schon wieder??? Ich verstehe immer nur Schottland...


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2015)

negativ,,,wetter war heute der kracher,,,,sonne pur in den cairngorms mountains,,gemeldet waren 100% regen,,,,,morgen geht es in den
http://www.glenlivetestate.co.uk/media/168768/Glenlivet_Cycle_Trails_Map.pdf  bikepark
das morgen bei glenlivet destillery ein tasting statt findet ist  reiner zufall..erst single trail,,,,dann single malt....



greetings from scotland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (30. März 2015)

Thomas ich wünsche dir nur Sonne und kaltes Bier !!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2015)

danke ritschi,,,ich musste eben noch an dich denken,,wir waren indisch essen,,,und dort gab es bier das cobra heißt,in 660 cl,,,,mussten wir natürlich testen,,,empfehlenswert...


----------



## enduro pro (30. März 2015)

cheers tb...


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2015)

slàinte enduro,,


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. März 2015)

lecka! Da hatte ich mal ordentlich nen Kopf von


----------



## schlabberkette (31. März 2015)

mach dir mal keinen kopf schulte
auch wenn der tb eine beneidenswerte tour für singles mitfährt....
wenigstens hat er uns das schottische wetter hier gelassen...


----------



## Totoxl (31. März 2015)

Das st was los in diesem Schottland.
Getränke gut, Wetter gut, alles gut 
Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2015)

,,,im tal frühling,,,auf dem berg schneefall,,,sind 4 stunden durch den schnee gestöbert/gefahren/gefallen...
morgen geht es richtung isle of skye....

oooohhh,,,,tasting geht los....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. März 2015)

na dann man Prooost! Und Schlabber, das Wetter genieße wir hier gerade in vollen Zügen. Der Knaller sag ich dir..., für Kanuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. April 2015)

jo tb
es ist wahr, dass die kühe das gras nicht rauchen, 
sondern fressen
aber sonst?!
alles lüge!
krass

zwischen zwei hagelschauern war ich heute nach drei monaten erstmals wieder auf dem rad im wald
und ich dacht 
ich lüge!
so viele bäume! konnt mich gar nicht an so viele bäume errinnern 
und fast die meisten lagen. hatt ich echt so nicht in erinnerung
hammer! 
du hast es gut mit deinen palmen und den ananas und dem malzbier
hier isses durchwachsen. regen mal von oben mal von rechts 
und wenn du dich abwendest krisse die hagelkörner ins gesicht
nich schön 
also
bleib da, wo du bist
und trinkn schluck malzbier für mich mit

hab ich dir eigentlich schon mal von meinem neuen rad erzählt?
hammer! ein richtiges fully - hinten gefedert! saugut
machs gut
dein jojo


----------



## jojo2 (1. April 2015)

,,,


----------



## enduro pro (1. April 2015)

Was für ein Wetter mal wieder heute. Auf der einen Seite im Tal scheint die Sonne ohne Ende und auf der anderen Seite ist Weltuntergang. An Radfahren ist da überhaupt nicht zu denken. TB Du hast es echt gut das nur auf den Bergen der Schnee fällt , hier schneit es sogar noch im Tal.


----------



## rigger (2. April 2015)

Ich wünsche hier allen schöne Ostern, egal wo es hingeht, im Harz und sauerland ist glaub ich wieder Schnee gefallen.

Schöne Feiertage allen!!


----------



## spirit12one (2. April 2015)

Das wünsche ich auch


----------



## enduro pro (2. April 2015)

selbst im teuto lag heut morgen wieder alles voll von dem weißen zeug.... nix frühling, nix grün und osterbunt....weiß und grau...

dann lieber schottland, wenn man da hin fährt geht man davon aus das es regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (2. April 2015)

wat is nu eigentlich mit dem video vom fliegenden holländer im teuto......????????


----------



## Totoxl (2. April 2015)

In Lingen war heute schon relativ gutes Wetter. Mal schauen was am WE noch geht.
Schöne (F)eiertage


----------



## spirit12one (2. April 2015)

Lingen würde ich gerne mal mit fahren


----------



## schlabberkette (2. April 2015)

gleich...
nicht verpassen...
tb in äktschöön!!

KABEL EINS




23.30
Highlander Der unsterbliche Krieger trifft auf seinen letzten Widersacher.
Fantasyaction,
GB/USA 1986


aber vorher noch schnell den flow fürs osterwochenende abgucken:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/in-the-know-featuring-ryan-howard-2015.html
(fast so geil wie in lingen )

schöne ostertage euch allen!!!


----------



## spirit12one (2. April 2015)

Aber nur fast wie in Lingen


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. April 2015)

Gleich gibts gutes Wetter wie ich hörte. Also, kurz nach Elf, Klippenparkplatz!


----------



## diddie40 (3. April 2015)

Frohe Ostern an alle Winterurlauber und Daheimgebliebene.
Das Wetter wird ja wohl über Ostern trockener, also ideales Bikewetter. @Papa-Joe, kurz nach 11 werde ich nicht schaffen, sitze gerade erst am Frühstückstich. Aber Sonntag und Montag will ich in den Wald.
Wer morgen Abend noch nichts vor hat, ich spiele in Münster: http://www.hotjazzclub.de/veranstaltung/tommy-schneller-band/


----------



## Papa-Joe (3. April 2015)

Coolio, ich versuchs morgen Abend zu schaffen. Aber nur wenn wir nach dem Konzet noch n Bier zusammen trinken 
Sonntag ist bis jetzt Dörenberg angedacht, ich geb bescheid.


----------



## Totoxl (3. April 2015)

spirit12one schrieb:


> Lingen würde ich gerne mal mit fahren


Das können wir gerne mal machen. 
Die Sonne steht die Tage wieder höher dann melde ich mich mal.


----------



## spirit12one (3. April 2015)

Kein Thema sag bescheid und ich schau ob ich es zeitlich hinbekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (3. April 2015)

6


Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Coolio, ich versuchs morgen Abend zu schaffen. Aber nur wenn wir nach dem Konzet noch n Bier zusammen trinken
> Sonntag ist bis jetzt Dörenberg angedacht, ich geb bescheid.


ein Bier nach  dem Gig ist kein Problem.
Sonntag Dörenberg ist auch cool. Kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## rigger (4. April 2015)

Ich werd auch da sein, sonst noch einer Lust?


----------



## ricobra50 (4. April 2015)

Hallo leute ich bin in Holland, ich wünsche Euch Frohe Ostern  !!!!!


----------



## diddie40 (4. April 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich werd auch da sein, sonst noch einer Lust?


Cool


----------



## enduro pro (4. April 2015)

rigger, fahrrad fahren oder bier trinken ;-)


----------



## diddie40 (4. April 2015)

Fahrrad fahren und Bier trinken!!


----------



## Ketta (5. April 2015)

Frohe Ostergrüße aus der Pfalz!!




 
Gestern war noch etwas Schnee, heut scheint wieder die Sonne!


----------



## enduro pro (5. April 2015)

Sonne pur im teuto


----------



## rigger (5. April 2015)

Hier auch Sonne Pur!!

Hammer Konzert gestern mit Diddies Band!!! Geilomat!!

Jetzt erstmal 2 Tage entspannen!! Frohe Ostern euch allen...


BTW Samstag hab ich Piesberg geplant, sonst noch einer Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (5. April 2015)

Yaihhh!!! Rigger hat den Winterschlaf beendet! 
Jetzt gehts los! 
..frohe Ostern in die pfalz, harz, teuto, holland und schottland!


----------



## enduro pro (5. April 2015)

Fb is in the Woods


----------



## rigger (5. April 2015)

brcrew schrieb:


> Yaihhh!!! Rigger hat den Winterschlaf beendet!
> Jetzt gehts los!
> ..frohe Ostern in die pfalz, harz, teuto, holland und schottland!



Yeah Back in the Game, die vorbereitung auf Hafjell geht los!!


----------



## enduro pro (5. April 2015)

Wo steckt eigentlich der highlander??? Im Whisky ertrunken??? Vom breitschwert erschlagen oder in ein Schaf verliebt und durchgebrannt???


----------



## Papa-Joe (6. April 2015)

Falls spontan noch wer dazustoßen will: kurze Runde, 10:30 nasses Dreieck.


----------



## diddie40 (6. April 2015)

Ich komme, bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (6. April 2015)

Ostersonntag ist eine mtb-fahrerin schwerverletzt  mit`nem Heli aus dem teuto geholt worden , hat jemand nähere infos????


----------



## enduro pro (6. April 2015)

Bei uns??? Nix gehört.. War gestern selber noch unterwegs...


----------



## butcherbird (6. April 2015)

Hab ich auf ivz online gelesen irgendwo nähe schöne aussicht


----------



## enduro pro (6. April 2015)

Hmm, waren viele Holländer unterwegs gestern..


----------



## diddie40 (6. April 2015)

Was ich heute gehört habe war es wohl ne Frau von Marathon Ibbenbüren, die angeblich in einen Dornenbusch gefallen, gefahren ist.


----------



## imfluss (7. April 2015)

So,

ab nächster Woche werden wir eine Dienstags-Abend-Runde anleiern. Ziel ist, allen Leute (vom Anfänger bis zum Haudegen)
die Bock auf ein paar Stündchen Trailcruisen haben einen verlässlichen Termin zu bieten.
Derzeit kann man schon locker bis kurz vor 8 biken, Tendenz steigend. Das Tempo und der Anspruch sind flexibel und rücksichtsvoll,
wer also auf Bestzeitentraining aus ist wird eher woanders glücklich.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15277

Happy Trails


----------



## diddie40 (7. April 2015)

Das klingt gut, leider muss ich Dienstags immer lange arbeiten, kann also nicht, wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (7. April 2015)

so habe mal ein Video ausm Harz mitgebracht!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (9. April 2015)

nun ist die sonne auch hier angekommen,
da juckts mir auch schon wieder in den fingern
marc b hatte das vor ein paar tagen gepostet



ohne kommentar:


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2015)

moin moin,,,
als erstes,,der bikerin geht es gut,,sie hatte nur eine gehirnerschütterung,,,der heli kam  weil sie direkt nach dem sturz für 2 minuten bewußtlos war...aber alles wieder gut..
ich muss auch gleich zum arzt,,wegen heimweh,,,heimweh nach schottland...
unglaubliche trails,,in einer unglaublichen landschaft,,,,in einem land mit unglaublichen menschen....nächstes jahr wieder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2015)

Wir freuen uns schon auf deinen Reisebericht bei einem guten deutschen Bier in der Almhütte ... Oder verzaubert du uns mit einem schönen Guinness  .. Ach Neee war ja Schottland.


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2015)

geschichten habe ich genug,,,,und bilder,,,,hier eines davon,,,,``blick aus dem zelt in der nähe von fort williams```` ,, augenblick,,,kurz heulen,,,schniieeeefff,,



 so jetzt wieder....
wann ist wo treff zum biken und geschichten erzählen ?????


----------



## enduro pro (9. April 2015)

Wetter Sonntag so lala, würd sagen 11 im btal


----------



## butcherbird (9. April 2015)

Määäääähhh


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. April 2015)

perfekt,,,sonntag um 11°°.....

@butcherbird
du solltest dein schaf wieder abschafen,,,,,hoffentlich schafst du das noch früh genug ,,bevor das schaf dich schaft...


----------



## enduro pro (10. April 2015)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Määäääähhh




Schau an, der butcher hatte schon wieder feuchte Träume


----------



## diddie40 (11. April 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Wetter Sonntag so lala, würd sagen 11 im btal


Komme auch, schottischen Mythen vom tb .....


----------



## enduro pro (11. April 2015)




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. April 2015)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Komme auch, schottischen Mythen vom tb .....



für alle die sich schon länger fragen :: gibt es nessi wirklich ??? was trägt der schotte unter dem traditionellen rock ????

auf diese und noch mehr fragen gibt es am sonntag eine antwort ...

evtl. trägt der fb noch,, auf einer zum duddelsack umgebauten camelbak trinkblase ,, the flower of scotland vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (11. April 2015)

enduro, morgen mtb mitbringen?oder  trekkingrad oder reicht es wenn ich auf dem mtb 6bar draufdrücke..? Ping


----------



## enduro pro (11. April 2015)

das kann ich dir nicht sagen....

also für mich gesprochen: bergauf könnte ich mit nem 25kg downhiller neben dir her fahren und bergab nehme ich meinen beachcruiser ...

ping ping ping


der FB spielt auf seiner pfeife ein lied??? also so wie immer


----------



## butcherbird (11. April 2015)

berghoch ja, bergrunter bau ich unten neues bike auf bis du da bist.........


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. April 2015)

@butcherbird
wenn du in der zeit auch einen service für mein bike hin bekommst melde ich mich schon mal an...
außerdem  soll ich euch alle  von den finalisten aus finale grüßen...

*aus dem buch des teutatius::
ob du erster bist bergab oder auch  letzter bist bergauf,,,scheiß drauf...
kannst du keinen anderen vor dir oder hinter dir sehn,,,hast du ein viel grösseres problem...
*


----------



## enduro pro (12. April 2015)

die sonne lacht, gleich is nacktbiken angesagt


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. April 2015)

bei 14 peoples kann man sich schon mal aus den augen verlieren,,,,vor allem wenn der ghostbiker die pace macht...


donnerstag ist um 16°° treff am riesenbecker postweg zum seniorenintervalltraining..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-charger (12. April 2015)

Nabend zusammen! Der Giaco hat vermutlich auf dem neuen trail von der falschen Null abzweigend seinen (einzigen) Autoschlüssel verloren... Also falls jemand son VW Autoschlüssel mit Funk findet, ich glaube da wäre jemand glücklich !


----------



## diddie40 (14. April 2015)

Zum Touren fahren nach Brilon? http://brilon-tourismus.de/de/themen/aktiv/radfahren/trailGround.php


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. April 2015)

ich hätte am we. zeit und bock mal wieder was neues zu entdecken...hört sich gut an ..
alternativ hätte ich aber auch mal wieder lust auf den piesberg...erst trailen und dann in den jumppark...


----------



## jojo2 (14. April 2015)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Zum Touren fahren nach Brilon? http://brilon-tourismus.de/de/themen/aktiv/radfahren/trailGround.php




vielleicht ist das eine rhetorische frage...
ich würd da nicht hinfahren
kucksdu
(und den thread dazu - mit den bidlern und filmchen)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neuer-trail-um-brilon.722157/page-3#post-12856456


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. April 2015)

oohh,,,ich hatte nur das gelesen.....




TT_Thomas schrieb:


> 6. Zu 75% haben die Trails eine Bergab-Tendenz.
> 
> In diesem Sinne – viel Spaß!
> Thomas (Bike Projects/TrailTrophy)





wie machen die das bei einem rundkurs ??????
evtl. lässt sich der teuto ja auch so umbauen...hammer...
das muss ich sehen...


----------



## jojo2 (14. April 2015)

rundkurs is super!
perpetuum mobile wär dabei nich übel
sowas hab ich mal in einem kanadischen radfahrvideo gesehen,
aber vergessen wie das aufgebaut war, krieg ich deswegen selber noch nich hin
aber ich arbeite dran
oben starten, nur bergab und dann oben wieder ankommen - geil!

am wochenende war ich auch auf einem rundkurs
das war auch toll
runter gings präalpin
hoch dafür hyperalpin - das war dann leider zeitweise sauanstrengend

aber mein neues rad hat das alles super gemacht
ich kann mir das rad nur empfehlen


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. April 2015)

und ??? erzähl,,,bist du ein rennen gefahren ??? 
wir haben  das pertpetedingens eben im teuto getestet ......wir waren uns fast alle einig ,,da wo es runter geht muss man auch wieder hoch..
es kam sogar stellenweise das gefühlt auf das es  zu über 51% mehr aufwärts wie abwärts gegangen ist..
aber im sauerland ist ja auch eine ganz andere kartogradingens....


----------



## jojo2 (14. April 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> und ??? erzähl,,,bist du ein rennen gefahren ???


nene alles nur training

für rennen war ich viel zu lange raus - hab ja gar keine kondition
und ich hatte ja in den letzten monaten auch kein richtiges übungsgelände

mir fehlten die 10 meter langen verwurzelten, verblockten steilen abhänge 
und die switchbacks mit tiefen tiefen absätzen und die möglichkeit
lange lange streckenabschnitte blind, also ohne ne ahnung, was mich erwartet zu trainieren...

bei sowas guck ich noch viel zu sehr aufs vorderrad 
und ich werd dabei auch immer viel zu schnell und stürz dann, das muss ich erst noch trainieren,
damit ich 2016 fit für die trans savoie bin
und ich ein besserer mensch werde



könntet ihr im teuto nicht ein wurmloch finden
das würde man dann wie einen lift nutzen können
ohne zeit zu verlieren beim bergauffahren
das hab ich mal bei dem film interstellar gesehen - das funktioniert super
wurmloch müsste doch aufzutreiben sein


----------



## schlabberkette (14. April 2015)

ja neeee iss klar
jojo trainiert.......


----------



## jojo2 (14. April 2015)

...überall drohnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (14. April 2015)

Überwachung total.... 


....schlimm!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (14. April 2015)

jojo und rennvorbereitung??
völlig abwegig......


----------



## jojo2 (14. April 2015)

wisst ihr was?!!
schlabber fährt spitzkehren im steilen auf dem vorderrad!


----------



## schlabberkette (14. April 2015)

selbst wenn´s so wäre
versuche nicht von dir abzulenken...


----------



## rigger (14. April 2015)

Bzw schlabber, wie war dabo?


----------



## schlabberkette (14. April 2015)

dabo war so ähnlich wie das hier:
http://www.zapiks.fr/bluegrass-enduro-tour-2014-d.html

nur viel besser als im film!!!
oder jojo??


----------



## rigger (14. April 2015)

und ergebnisse?


----------



## schlabberkette (14. April 2015)

findeste hier
http://www.cannondale-endurotour.com/de/dabo/


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> dabo war so ähnlich wie das hier:
> http://www.zapiks.fr/bluegrass-enduro-tour-2014-d.html
> 
> nur viel besser als im film!!!
> oder jojo??



viel besser!

film eben
kein vergleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2015)

fotos
http://www.vojomag.com/cannondale-enduro-tour-1-380-pilotes-et-nous-et-nous/


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2015)

nee,,,wurmlöcher sind alle dicht,,,nach dem der fb vor langer zeit aus so einem ding raus kam wurden im teuto alle dicht gemacht..
aber anscheinend seid ihr beim rennen durch ein wurmloch gefahren..top zeiten..sauber.....


----------



## schlabberkette (15. April 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> fotos
> http://www.vojomag.com/cannondale-enduro-tour-1-380-pilotes-et-nous-et-nous/



und das aktuelle video





das mit dem wurmloch tut mir leid für den fb.....


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2015)

top zeit für schlabber!!!
für mich auch, wenn ich bedenk, 
was ich auf den strecken alles erlebt hab
saugut sogar

hach der fb 
hat sich dann aber auch gut gehalten
echt durchs wurmloch?
krass


----------



## schlabberkette (15. April 2015)

tb
wann findet dein diavortrag über deine reise zu den wlanschafen statt?? bin neugierig....statt wurmlöcher soll es dort doch diese lochnässer geben.....


----------



## diddie40 (15. April 2015)

Schlabber, Jojo, das sieht ja alles super aus. Und da fehlt ja nicht mehr viel bis zum Podium. ( Obwohl die letzte Minute rauszuholen ist wohl die Schwierigste ) und wenn der Jojo unterwegs weniger erlebt, dann ist der auch viel schneller, super!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2015)

jau schlabber,,,hatte gedacht das ich euch spätestens bei den feierlichkeiten vom teutorace mit den  bildern auf den sack gehe.
so richtig mit mettigel und erdbeerbowle..dauer 4 stunden..
alternativ kommst du  im august in saalbach vorbei und bekommst die  original 4 **** single malt and beer diashow.. ...dauer 1-3 nächte / je nach anzahl der wurmlöcher...

wer glaubt das es keine w-lanschafe gibt und nessie wirklich aussieht wie eine übergewichtige giraffe wird auf beiden veranstaltungen eines besseren belehrt....


----------



## rigger (15. April 2015)

Wie hast du das in Schottland eigentlich ohne den FB ausgehalten?

Bilder begucken möchte ich auch!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2015)

ohne fb ??? schwarze schafe gab es auch in schottland ...
hier ein bild für dich,,oder nee,,zwei für dich..
erst oben auf dem berg,,,,dann unten am meer ,,, dem wohl einsamsten platz an dem ich jemals gepennt habe ...
17 km bis zum nächsten pub...ein alptraum.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. April 2015)

ach rigger,,,,hier die musik dazu,,,denk dir einfach die blöden winkenden kinder weg...
wenn es sich dann bei dir auf dem rücken anfühlt als ob der weichmacher aus deinem rückenprotektor sich verflüchtigt bist du der richtige mann für die highlands....slainte`...


----------



## diddie40 (15. April 2015)

@Teuto Biker , was für eine geile Kulisse, wenn das mit dem Wetter und der Entfernung zum nächsten Pub nicht wäre...


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. April 2015)

stell dir folgendes vor diddie::::::

zwei tage lang hast du nur wasser aus dem bach getrunken,,,,,,,,zwei lange tage,,,,ohne genau zu wissen ob oberhalb nicht gerade eine schafherde in den bach pisst,,,,was du weißt ist das es noch 17km und1000hm bis in den rettenden pub sind,,,,noch 5 lange stunden,,,aber ein ziel.....nach 3 stunden biken stellst du die aufnahme von trinkwasser ein,,dein kollege fummelt alle 5 minuten an seinem smartphone rum um zu googeln ob es in dem pub einen ruhetag gibt..die nerven liegen blank,,,kein netz,,,die stimmung kippt...
noch 1 stunde bis zum pub...schweigen..
von weitem sieht man eine rauchfahne..offen ??? abgebrannt ?????
die letzte biegung,,,der pub,,,,und er hat geöffnet...
jeden kilometer war er wert...



hier ein bild von dem einzigen wegweiser auf 30 km strecke...es war nur einer,,,dafür aber ein rustikaler..


----------



## jojo2 (16. April 2015)

ich habs ja nich so mit fahrtechnik und muschis artikel sagen mir schon gar nix
aber da werd ich mitlesen
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2015)

ich auch,,,hört sich interessant an...
und wenn das ei des kolumbus gefunden ist geben wir den rahmen bei unserem gemeinsamen kumpel  andreas w. in auftrag..der fackelt uns bestimmt so ein mopped  zusammen....
und noch was,,ich habe eben mit einem biker aus beckum gesprochen,,,
es fielen die worte ::
40km runde
steil
alte steinbrüche
verblockt
alte kohlenhalden
10x besser wie brilon
einladung

termin kommt


----------



## diddie40 (17. April 2015)

aus meiner alten Heimat Beckum, bin schon als Kind in den Steinbrüchen herumgestrolcht, später habe ich in den Ferien in dem dazugehörenden Zementwerk gearbeitet, aber 40 km Runde? Vielleicht Richtung Ahlen zu den Halden?


----------



## bravebiker (17. April 2015)

Hilfe! Ahlen - Beckum - 40km Runde 

TB da kommen schlechte Erinnerungen bei mir auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (17. April 2015)

meinst du deinen 15mon. Urlaub mit Ypsilon-reisen wo man am wochenende,wenn du denn da warst, auf dich aufpassen mußte


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2015)

bravebiker schrieb:


> Hilfe! Ahlen - Beckum - 40km Runde
> 
> TB da kommen schlechte Erinnerungen bei mir auf!



schlechte erinnerungen???? unser feindbild orange erinnert sich mit einem noch viel grösseren schrecken an die zeit in der wir beiden,,nur mit einem g3 bewaffnet ,, rücken an rücken mitteleuropa beschützt haben,,und feindliche kugeln mit den zähnen gefangen haben...
was glaubst du warum sich der warschauer pakt während  unserer dienstzeit aufgelöst hat ??? zufall ??? nööööööö...die hatten schiss...
bald gibt es wieder den einmaligen geruch der berühmten beckumer grasnabe ,, sei bereit....


----------



## butcherbird (17. April 2015)

jau und vergiss moze mit g3 nicht.....wegen der spannung


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. April 2015)

ode an moze


moze der krieger,,,stahlhart und immer sieger !!!!
das g3 ständig entsichert,,,,zu der zeit hätte auch kein putin über die nato gekichert..


wieder nix,,ich glaub ich habe einen odepuskomplex...kann man da was machen jojo ??


----------



## Der Cherusker (17. April 2015)

Hallo, gutenTag
Habe gerade mit Thomas gesprochen morgen wird gefahren, Treff 13 Uhr Riesenbecker Postweg also wer Morgen mit will 13 Uhr Bla, bla ,bla ach Enduro schade!!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. April 2015)

Ach fb, du bist soooo süß


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. April 2015)

Ahoi ihr Turteltauben!
Mir ist gerade positiv aufgefallen, dass der 01.05. dieses Jahr schon wieder ein Feiertag ist! Hat nicht wer Bock Willingen zu rocken?


----------



## jojo2 (18. April 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wieder nix,,ich glaub ich habe einen odepuskomplex...kann man da was machen jojo ??



gendefekt
kannse nix machen


----------



## rigger (18. April 2015)

1.5. Muss ich beim Schützenverein zapfen, machen nen stand am Schützenhaus mit Bier und Wurst. Büschen die Kasse auffüllen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. April 2015)

jau papa,,,,aber erstmal sehen ob es morgen beim rennen opfer zu beklagen gibt....
26 vs 29 
der fb behauptet das ich mit meinem hochrad auf dem saarländer keine chance gegen ihn und seine eierfeile habe..
ich wette 3 murmeln + 1 sammelbild mit uwe seeler drauf das es nicht so ist...
du hast keine chance fb,,,,auch wenn die bikebravo dir was anderes erzählt...


----------



## enduro pro (18. April 2015)

Eine Rennen auf dem Saarländer? Das hört sich ja sehr spannend an. Ich möchte einen umfassenden Bericht dann morgen Nachmittag.


----------



## Papa-Joe (18. April 2015)

Uha, ein Duell der Teutotitanen! Ich bin auf Berichte gespannt! Ich selbst kann leider nicht dabei sein, bin morgen dden ganzen Tag in Nijmegen beim Bakfietstreffen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2015)

kein problem,,,der bericht wird anfangen mit ````````àuf den ersten metern blieb er im windschatten 
und dann verlor ``````````````genaueres  gibt es dann  morgen..


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. April 2015)




----------



## Der Cherusker (19. April 2015)

Hey Pascal schönes Tattoo, ist das Feicel??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. April 2015)

der is gut Guido;-))


----------



## brcrew (19. April 2015)

Gibts schon ergebnisse vom saarländerrennen!?


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. April 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ````````àuf den ersten metern blieb er im windschatten
> und dann verlor `````````````.


der fb meter um meter,,der hochstuhl machte seinen job und zog wie auf schienen über den trail,,,die eierfeile des fb fühlte sich dagegen auf der kurvenreichen strecke  so wohl wie alice schwarzer in einer striptease bar....

zu bedenken ist aber das der fb mit jedem bike verloren hätte...

ps
am mittwoch ist um 16:30 treff,,,,,,,


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2015)

wo ist am mittwoch abfahrt???


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. April 2015)

treff ist am riesenbecker postweg,,,bringt gold und silber mit,,der horst will dukaten sehen für die almhüttenparty..


----------



## enduro pro (20. April 2015)




----------



## Papa-Joe (21. April 2015)

Auch jemand am Mittwoch Vormittag zurück?


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2015)

@MSGhostrider77 
schick,,,ist das tattoo schon fertig oder kommt noch farbe ins spiel ????


----------



## slatch26 (21. April 2015)

Moin zusammen,

gestern jmd. mit Defekt auf dem Hermann getroffen, der mir das Forum mal an Herz gelegt hat 

Würd gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. Hätte Mittwoch auch Zeit und Lust!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2015)

da bist du hier genau richtig thomas,,,,habe schon vom gestrigen tag der reißenden ketten und platzenden reifen gehört,,,
sowas spricht sich in teutonia schnell rum...
morgen um 16:30 am parkplatz riesenbecker postweg ist treff,,,der parkplatz ganz oben wo der hermannsweg kreuzt..
ruhige tour mit vielen trails ist angesagt...



jau leutes,,habe gerade mit dem trailguide aus ahlen gesprochen..
hört sich verdammt gut an was es dort an trails geben soll...
die botschaft ""hier lacht keiner wenn du mit fullface fährst"""hat den termin in der dringlichkeit  ganz nach vorne gestellt..

der ritt über die halde gehört mit zur geplanten tour..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (21. April 2015)

Mach aber bitte einen arbeiterfreundlichen Termin


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. April 2015)

Was heißt den bei Dir arbeiterfreundlich von 20 Uhr bis 8 Uhr morgens!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2015)

uuuhhhh,,,,prinz charming fb lässt grüßen....



wir haben uns überlegt am donnerstag mal die halde zu testen,,,13°° ist abfahrt..
der termin für die 40km steinbruch/haldentour wird  natürlich an einem samstag oder sonntag stattfinden..


----------



## ricobra50 (21. April 2015)

Hallo leute ich bin morgen um 17 Uhr Dörenter K. 
Hat niemand Zeit ?


----------



## Der Cherusker (21. April 2015)

Hey Richard, morgen 16.30 Uhr ist Treff am Riesenbecker Postweg sei 17.00 Uhr da, wir picken dich schon auf!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (21. April 2015)

Super


----------



## enduro pro (21. April 2015)

jetzt donnerstag???


----------



## Ketta (21. April 2015)

Auf der Halde in Ahlen gibts bestimmt ganz fiese Kurven, übt schonmal


----------



## Ketta (21. April 2015)

Oder es ist so wie am WE in Belfort ☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. April 2015)

Ketta schrieb:


> Oder es ist so wie am WE in Belfort ☺



herzlichen glückwunsch euch beiden für die grandiosen ergebnisse!
coole nummer
und das bei der strecke!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. April 2015)

ach käh,,,belfort/we.......jetzt schnalle ich das auch,,die ketten haben den franzorianern mal wieder gezeigt was man in teutonia unter biken versteht...quasi  der wiege aller enduristen...
respekt,,,da haben sich die gefürchteten bootcamps für euch ausgezahlt......


----------



## jojo2 (22. April 2015)

jojo2 erklärt die welt wie sie wirklich ist...


----------



## jojo2 (22. April 2015)

jojo2 erklärt die welt wie sie wirklich ist...


----------



## slatch26 (22. April 2015)

Danke für die nette Tour Jungs! Werde sicherlich öfter versuchen, dabei zu sein!

Hat mir Klasse gefallen


----------



## bravebiker (22. April 2015)

Jepp, war zwar erst etwas schnell (FB wollte uns allen zeigen wo der Hammer hängt), aber sonst TOP Runde!

Komm gerne wieder vorbei slatch26! 

ricobra50, wenn das Bild was geworden ist dann her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. April 2015)

die welt

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/fahrradhersteller-trek-startet-massenrueckruf-a-1030062.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. April 2015)

da hat trek ein problem,,,schau mal nach links jojo,,das ist mal ein starker spanner..




jojo2 schrieb:


> jojo2 erklärt die welt wie sie wirklich ist...



ist das incl. frauen ???


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schau mal nach links jojo,,das ist mal ein starker spanner..
> 
> ist das incl. frauen ???



der is stark!!

aber nein
frauen kann ich nich erklären
da müsstest mal den
den
den
oh shit
aber ich sag dir eins,
wenn männer sich nich so komisch verhalten würden, wenns um frauen geht
wärs nich so lustig auf der welt


----------



## enduro pro (23. April 2015)

Grüße von der Halde


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2015)

mannmannmann
und ich muss schon wieder meine bremsbeläge austauschen

dieser bengel
benutzt gar keine bremse
ihr kennt das video wahrscheinlich schon längst


----------



## enduro pro (23. April 2015)




----------



## schlabberkette (23. April 2015)

sieht ja aus wie in der sierra nevada!!
da wollte ich zwar auch mal hin
aber den weiten weg nach spananien kann ich mir auch sparen wenn ich die bilder so sehe......


----------



## jojo2 (23. April 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 380645


bis zur unendlichkeit 
und darüber hinaus

spanier sind mir total sympathisch
selbst kilometerlange schnurgerade linien 
sind bei denen total abwechslungsreich 

es lebe die sierra ahleda


----------



## ricobra50 (24. April 2015)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. April 2015)

heute 15°° treff am postweg....

der gestrige ausflug zum monte haldeano war echt spaßig,,5 strecken gibt es,,,1 davon extra klasse,,,
die monte haldeanoer wollen uns unbedingt ihre hausrunde zeigen..
mit bier und bratwurst im anschluss...biker,,,alle gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (24. April 2015)

hausrunde, Bier, Bratwurst, da fehlt nicht mehr viel zum himmel auf erden.....


----------



## jojo2 (25. April 2015)

ist doch alles käse

falscher ort, falsches alter alles falsch

da --> http://enduro-mtb.com/video-kybfelsen-mtb-strecke-canadian-trail/
will ich sein!


----------



## diddie40 (25. April 2015)

ja, so eine schöne flowige strecke in der nähe wäre auch für uns alte säcke ne feine Sache. nimm mich mit!


----------



## jojo2 (26. April 2015)

diddie40 schrieb:


> ja, so eine schöne flowige strecke in der nähe wäre auch für uns alte säcke ne feine Sache. nimm mich mit!



ach was alte säcke
wir beide könnten da richtig spass haben
(allerdings bei "da kommt gleich ein double" würden wir vielleicht erstmal gucken wollen. 
vielleicht!

der fahrer da arbeitet für sone fahrradfahrschule und könnte deswegen überall hinkommen und nett fahrrad fahren.
der verdient aber andererseits so gut wie kein geld - is aber egal in dem alter.
ich dagegen will noch 10 jahre weitere millionen scheffeln, dann erst kann ich für sone fahrradfahrschule arbeiten.
blödes klimakterium. blödes.

aber ich könnt ja schon mal ne bewerbung abschicken!

nächstes wochenende kann ich nich nach freiburg, da guck ich mir meinen neuen hund an
und fahr ein bißchen in beerfelden und was da noch so in der nähe ist.
und dann hab ich urlaub und bin weg
ich könnte erst nach dem 30.06. nach freiburg...

blödes alter son klimakterium
immer busy
aber wenn de dann zeit hast,
sollten wir mal wieder zusammen ne tour machen!



hierfür bin ich glaub ich zu alt
dabei fand ich malmedy eigentlich so nett, aber diese neuen tables da...
mannomann!


----------



## jojo2 (26. April 2015)

ähemm

hatakata war auch wieder busy


----------



## slatch26 (27. April 2015)

diese Woche schon was geplant? Hätte morgen oder Mittwoch Bock auf ne sportliche Runde


----------



## imfluss (27. April 2015)

Morgen is ne Feierabendrunde ab 18 Uhr vom Wanderparkplatz Dörenther Klippen aus.
Wird allerdings eher entspannt und kein 15er Schnitt 


** Alles Gute Enduro  **


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. April 2015)

jjeeaaahhhhaaa baby,,bin dabei,,,entspannte runde,,,cooolll,,
ich bring was zu rauchen mit......dope statt doping...

der enduro hat heute geburtstag,,,,glückwunsch enduro und alles gute....


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. April 2015)

Happy Birthday too you, Happy Birthday too yoouuuuhhuuuhhuuuuuh Christoph yuuuuhhuuuuhhuuuuuhhhhuuuuhhh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slatch26 (27. April 2015)

imfluss schrieb:


> Morgen is ne Feierabendrunde ab 18 Uhr vom Wanderparkplatz Dörenther Klippen aus.
> Wird allerdings eher entspannt und kein 15er Schnitt



Das hört sich doch mal gut an 

Alles Gute Enduro !


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2015)

kein wochenende ohne rote beete saft, schweiß
und grinsen

allen teilnehmern vom nrw gravitiy cup meinen herzlichen glückwunsch!




nachtrag:

@enduro pro das hab ich ja ganz übersehen...

dir natürlich auch meinen herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## brcrew (27. April 2015)

Dem enduro alles gute!


----------



## schlabberkette (27. April 2015)

allet juhte enduuurooooo 
ich wünsche dir'n kaltes bier, ne heiße grillwurst und'nen fb mit ner tüte chips voller positiver vorhersagen


----------



## schlabberkette (27. April 2015)

jojo
vielen dank für die glückwünsche!!!

dat war aber auch ne hääärlische schlammschlacht, da in olpe!!!


----------



## Ketta (27. April 2015)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, enduro! Lasset krachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. April 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> allet juhte enduuurooooo
> ich wünsche dir'n kaltes bier, ne heiße grillwurst und'nen fb mit ner tüte chips voller positiver vorhersagen



Hey Schlabber, die ersten Teile Stimmen... Der FB musste arbeiten, Chips gibt es , nur ohne Orakel von xox...


----------



## ricobra50 (27. April 2015)

Schöne Grüße aus Hindeloopen  !!!!
Enduro alles Gute zum Geburstag


----------



## Totoxl (28. April 2015)

Moin Enduro Pro, auf diesem Wege auch noch mal alles Gute. 
Ich hoffe du hast nicht zu hart gefeiert und kannst es heute noch aushalte.


----------



## enduro pro (28. April 2015)

danke jungs für die netten glückwünsche.. wir treffen uns bald im wald und schlürfen eine hopfenkaltschale an der almhütte


----------



## slatch26 (28. April 2015)

Werd heute Abend mal kurz um 18 Uhr beim Treff vorbeischauen, aber vorher schon fahren! Will 20:30 Uhr geduscht im Wohnzimmer sitzen und DFB-Pokal gucken


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. April 2015)

jau sauber schlabber,,,mit der leistung hättest du sogar beim teuto cup eine chance gehabt...
aber brauchst dir keine sorgen machen das du nicht erster wirst bei der mutter aller endurorennen..
das wird nämlich nicht passieren..
das gremium des veranstalters ist genauso unabhängig wie seppi blatter...
werde das gefühl nicht los das bei der auslosung zufällig der fb dein rennpartner wird..
dann ist man in den platzierungen wo es eine cd von unheilig als trostpreis gibt..sorry...


----------



## Totoxl (28. April 2015)

Gibt es schon ein Termin? das Jahreshighlight möchte ich nicht verpassen


----------



## slatch26 (28. April 2015)

Komm doch nicht mehr zum Parkplatz, musste noch länger arbeiten und entsprechend keine Zeit mehr


----------



## enduro pro (28. April 2015)

Unheilig? Ich glaub an dem Termin kann ich nicht. TB, da kann man sich doch bestimmt mit einer Helene Fischer CD bestechen. Da wo die Helene doch jetzt aufhört bist du doch bestimmt heiß drauf


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. April 2015)

einen termin gibt es noch nicht toto,,,wenn es soweit ist bekommst du natürlich direkt bescheid...
bei so vielen bike-terminen und enduristen-prominenz im geladenen starterfeld wird es schwierig das alle zeit haben..
deshalb wird es wohl herbst werden bis der startschuss fällt...
außerdem würde der  standartisierte afterrace alkoholmissbrauch  evtl. den ein oder anderen rennfahrer für den rest der saison am siegen hindern..
und es gibt bis dahin bestimmt noch ideen zum thema
""" was muss ein rennen haben damit es kein  rennen ist sondern ganz anders ???????"""

sorry enduro,,,die cd   von unheilig ist nicht verhandelbar..
somit wird sichergestellt das es niemandem egal ist wenn er letzter wird...

geboren um zu siegen,,,um keine unheilig cd zu kriegen...bis in alle ewigkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (28. April 2015)

"hast du unheilig im ohr, kommt selbst Fb dir lustig vor"


----------



## slatch26 (29. April 2015)

heute einer gegen 16:30-16:45 Uhr Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## imfluss (29. April 2015)

Wo möchtest Du denn starten @slatch26 ?


----------



## slatch26 (29. April 2015)

imfluss schrieb:


> Wo möchtest Du denn starten @slatch26 ?



Parkplatz Nasses Dreieck wollt ich los!


----------



## imfluss (29. April 2015)

Ok komm ich 16.45 dahin


----------



## jojo2 (30. April 2015)

mensch gut, dass ich immer mein tablet aufm rad dabei hab


----------



## schlabberkette (30. April 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> werde das gefühl nicht los das bei der auslosung zufällig der fb dein rennpartner wird..
> dann ist man in den platzierungen wo es eine cd von unheilig als trostpreis gibt..sorry...



UNHEILIG?!?!?!?
ick häv schiss! gemein ist das...




aber fb: mach dir keine sorgen, der schlaue mann da mit der glatze (nein es ist nicht der scotti oder schulte) hat mal gesagt:
"zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du."

frag doch mal xox wie die schanzen stehen....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Mai 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> aber fb: mach dir keine sorgen, der schlaue mann da mit der glatze (nein es ist nicht der scotti oder schulte) hat mal gesagt:


----------



## slatch26 (1. Mai 2015)

Morgen gegen 11 Uhr jmd Bock auf ne Runde? Ich starte am Nassen Dreieck ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Mai 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> aber fb: mach dir keine sorgen, der schlaue mann da mit der glatze (nein es ist nicht der scotti oder schulte) hat mal gesagt:
> "zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du."
> 
> frag doch mal xox wie die schanzen stehen....



der fb steckt bei """""""dann lachen sie über dich """"""" fest...

die drohung mit der unheilig cd zeigt wirkung..es wird trainiert wie nie zuvor....morgen will sogar einer zum treff kommen der seit saalbach in bike-trance gelegen hat...
treff ist um 11°° bei der michaelkirche in ibb/bockraden...5 tälertour..ca.20km..äähhmm fb,,rasier dir deine beinchen und zieh dich fb - style an....ich bringe die kamera mit...


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2015)

mittwoch wenn wetter paßt um 15.00 bocketal...


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Mai 2015)

und am samstag geht es zum piesberg,,erst trails rocken und dann die kids schocken im dem wir im jump park vor jedem sprüngchen stoppen..oder in staunen versetzen und einfach drüber fetzen..


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2015)

Na, doch eher schocken als rocken


----------



## butcherbird (4. Mai 2015)

Uhrzeit????


----------



## Trailfrog66 (4. Mai 2015)

Treff zum Piesberg: Samstag 10:00 Uhr Treff am _warmen Wald_ in LA (Parkplatz A30, Abfahrt Laggenbeck)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (6. Mai 2015)

Bleibts heut bei 15h?


----------



## enduro pro (6. Mai 2015)

von mir aus ja


----------



## enduro pro (6. Mai 2015)

Dem TB ein dreifaches Hipp Hipp Hurra. Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## diddie40 (6. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch tb


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Mai 2015)

bester tb
kohle und staub hasste im gesicht
doch im inneren biste reinerlich
du hass dat herz am rechten pfleck
dein wiegenfest dat is kein dreck
drum sollze dreimal hoch gezz leben
und dann ma schnell nen bier ausgeben
prost kumpel


----------



## jojo2 (6. Mai 2015)

jetzt muss ich heulen
tb
ich muss es deswegen kurz ma
glüwunsch!


----------



## brcrew (6. Mai 2015)

Teeebeeee!! Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## rigger (6. Mai 2015)

TB alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Totoxl (6. Mai 2015)

*
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag TB*


----------



## enduro pro (6. Mai 2015)

Will überhaupt noch jemand mit um drei? Sonst fahre ich erst später oder gar nicht. Es kommt sonst keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slatch26 (6. Mai 2015)

happy Birthday TB!


----------



## jojo2 (6. Mai 2015)

so tb
hab mich wieder eingekricht
boah der schlabber, der macht mich echt fertig
rührt mich immer wieder zu tränengüssen


so
war grad bei meiner optikerin
ich will kontaktlinsen von der
hat mir ein optiker aus der pfalz empfohlen
(meine altherrenbrille wär z.b. bei nem sturz echt zu gefährlich)
und der fährt bei endurorennen immer auf sieg. der weiß, was er sagt!
(is aber langsamer als schlabber
der macht mich echt fertig der schlabber)

jedenfalls
meine optikerin hab ich fertig gemacht!
150% hätte ich (ich weiß. immer!)

also
nun zu dir

ich kann gut gucken.
du wirst immer älter
ich könnte dich über die straße führn
150%!
bei mir bisse sicher!
mein geburtstaggeschenk an dich!
kannse ma sehen
du bist mir wichtig!
schönen tach noch


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Mai 2015)

hömma jojo
ich will dich doch nich feddich machen
abba
hasse auch post vonne elena gekriecht?
die wollte watt von mich
ich habb ihr dann sonn gesundheitsdingenskirchen gemählt
und sie dann heute so:

Hey Andre,
awesome....and high-five 
Looking forward to June!
Best regards,
Elena

tadaaaaaa....endphase läuft....alles eingetütet...kann losgehen....bin heiß wie ne stadionbratwurst
hasse auch post vonne elena??


----------



## imfluss (6. Mai 2015)

TB alles Gute =)


----------



## Ketta (6. Mai 2015)

Allet Jute auch von mir tb!!!


----------



## jojo2 (6. Mai 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> hasse auch post vonne elena??



jo!

Fantastic - many thanks!
Kind regards,
Elena





schlabberkette schrieb:


> ....bin heiß wie ne stadionbratwurst



bei mir wurden die tage noch kohlen nachgekippt
langsam garen
steht auf jojos gebrauchsanweisung

es geht los!


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. Mai 2015)

Jaja da hat der TB Geburtstag!!

Du wirst von Jahr zu Jahr nicht schöner
Weil Du frißt zuviel Döner
Dein Motto Carbon statt Kondition
Dafür hab ich nur Hohn
Wenn du bikst muß ich lachen
Ich höhre dann nur Knochen krachen
Verfahren tust du dich immer im Wald
Zum biken biste wahrlich zu alt
Von Technik haste keine Ahnung
Du hast überhaupt keine Planung

Alles jute zum Geburtstag Muusscchhhiiiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Ketta (6. Mai 2015)

Ach wat schön tb, die teutonischen Poeten geben ihr bestes dir zu Ehren


----------



## mawe (6. Mai 2015)

Moin TB,
ich habs leider nicht so mit der Poesie. Daher von mir nur einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (6. Mai 2015)

Da geht mir das Herz auf, wenn ich des FBs literarische Ergüsse hier genieße... TB, alles gute zum Geburtstag. Der Wald sei mit dir!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2015)

danke danke ihr lieben,,,bin be/gerührt,,,ich musste sogar 3x weinen,,,1x wegen der vielen grüsse,,,1x wegen schlabber und 1x wegen fb ....
fängt der fb an zu reimen muss ich automatisch weinen..kääh wat schööönnnn...
ich war in den letzten tagen viel unterwegs um mir ein womo zu kaufen...bis jetzt hatten die leider alle nur eine nasszelle ,, es war keiner dabei mit einer einzelzelle..wohin mit dem fb ??? der muss doch auch irgendwo pennen !!! im nächsten jahr darf er ja wieder in die meisten europäischen länder einreisen,,dass müssen wir nutzen...



*suche : 
wohnmobil mit einzelzelle und xxl kühlschrank* *oder zapfanlage*


----------



## jojo2 (7. Mai 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ....bin heiß wie ne stadionbratwurst



hatte grad etwas zeit und wollte was kühlendes finden

da in der gegend siehts aus wie überall in den bergen - fast schon langweilig
wie man in diesem drei jahre alten zappelfilm sieht







man muss es nur wirklich wollen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Mai 2015)

da kann mann mal sehen was alles geht wenn mann es wirklich will...krasse nummer der shmee...der käme auch im teuto zurecht..


----------



## butcherbird (7. Mai 2015)

war das jetzt der enduro??????????


----------



## enduro pro (7. Mai 2015)

Muschiiiii ..... Ping


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Mai 2015)

ist wohl besser wenn ich noch eine tischglocke zur reserve bestelle..bikeparts kann man in saalbach nachkaufen,,,aber tischglocken gibt es dort nicht...und ich werde das gefühl nicht los das sie in saalbach öfter pingelt wie die pingel auf dem wöchentlichen bingo abend von tante käthe ..


*déjà-vu,,*






woher kenne ich den nur ?????


----------



## jojo2 (8. Mai 2015)

also ich kenn das von früher von euch
da gab es  solche halsbrecherischen aktionen noch von euch zu sehen
aber ihr scheint alle voll träge geworden zu sein
früher habt ihr euch noch klamotten getraut zu tragen
so wie der junge da in der golferhose
(was trägt der wohl, wenn er nicht rad fährt? krasser typ!)

ihr früher:

heute: ?


wie dem auch sei.
schlabber. ich komm so langsam in die gänge
gestern kam mein falschenhalter für mein enduro!
gleich montiert! morgen besorg ich mir ne flasche dafür!
übermorgen fixier ich meinen ersatzschlauch am unterrohr!
ich racer ich!





oder vielleicht doch lieber cappucino?


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Mai 2015)

jau jojo,,
früher,,,die gute alte zeit,,,da war alles besser...
wir hatten ja nichts,,, die kinder waren klein und wir hatten ja gebaut...
das einzige was wir hatten war unser slogan "" mit dem rücken zum baum überlegt man nicht """
und das biken unter der knute der stechuhr war so weit weg wie der fb vom lösen eines kreuzworträtsels aus der bildzeitung...
aber dann,,,,,,plötzlich nahm die angst einzug im teuto,,,keiner konnte mehr so biken wie früher.....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (8. Mai 2015)

Hoffi alles gute von mir....nachträglich ;-))


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Mai 2015)

danke junge........


----------



## jojo2 (8. Mai 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> aber dann,,,,,,plötzlich nahm die angst einzug im teuto,,,keiner konnte mehr so biken wie früher.....



echt? ach du kacke

angst gibts hier nich dafürn anderen schaiß
seit märz immer wieder diese mistviecher
die is von heute oder von vorgestern 
 
nur wenn man stinkt wie eine von diesen
parfümerien , dann bleiben die weg
bah ich will, dass wieder winter is


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Mai 2015)

danke jojo,,,jetzt weiß ich auch warum mancher biker stinkt wie eine bretonische hafennutte ... angst vor zecken...und da ist sie wieder,,die angst..
gestandene biker die früher bereit waren für ihre sache zu sterben haben plötzlich angst vor einem parasiten der so gross ist wie das hirn vom fb....
das gab es damals auch nicht...


----------



## jojo2 (8. Mai 2015)

total vergessen...
eigentlich wollte ich mich vorhin
wg was ganz anderem zu wort gemeldet haben
aber eine der zecken wirkt wahrscheinlich bereits schon


ist der dirtpark in ibbenbüren derzeit tatsächlich so zerschossen wie ich gehört hab
oder kann man da im moment vernünftig fahren?


----------



## Ketta (8. Mai 2015)

Gegen Zecken soll Bio-Kokosöl helfen
@jojo2 soll fischmitfahrrad dir mal wat mitbringen

http://www.kokosoel.info/mittel-gegen-zecken.html


----------



## jojo2 (8. Mai 2015)

danke! liebe @Ketta 
das ist ja grandios

nächste woche charter ich zwei australische buschflieger, die kokosöl 
über meinem wald versprühen!

morgen nachmittag reib ich mich mit kokosöl ein!
(haben wir bereits zuhause, aber wir hatten ja keine ahnnung, was das alles kann!)

morgen nachmittag heißt es dann: 
wer ist der glänzende bursche da??
das ist jojo!
wie ein geölter blitz!
danke ketta!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (8. Mai 2015)

Yo-Yo, du musst unbedingt Fotos machen wie du glänzend durch den Wald fährst. Das ist das Schauspiel des Jahrhunderts.


----------



## jojo2 (8. Mai 2015)

glaub mir, das willst du nicht sehen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Mai 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> danke junge........


Thomas..., zu spät gesehen: Alles Gute von uns aus Wuppertal und schöne Grüße!


----------



## diddie40 (9. Mai 2015)

Bleibt es bei 10:00 Treffen, um zum Piesberg zu fahren? Komme dann auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2015)

danke veruuuukte moooongo......

und jau diddie,,,10°°°°°°°......am warmen wald..heititeiti...


----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2015)

super!!
über das gewichtsproblem macht euch mal bitte keine gedanken


----------



## butcherbird (9. Mai 2015)

herrliche rundfahrt heute um den piesberger steinbruch, konnten den männern unten sogar beim arbeiten zusehen aber das kennt der tb ja schon wenn ihm jemand sein bike repariert........

hab shmee heute vermisst.....

schlechte nachrichten für die saalbachfahrer
die jokerkarte ist nur noch eingeschränkt gültig

das heißt
1. sie gilt nur berghoch mit bike....											   
2.sie muß jeden tag gebraucht werden sonst verfällt sie....  


PINGPINGPING		   

ach tb`chen tischglocke??? oder doch lieber hells bells?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Mai 2015)

jau,,war echt toll heute,,es war nur schade für dich  das du nicht alles fahren konntest....


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Mai 2015)

äääähhh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ping..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (10. Mai 2015)

Heute irgendwo Treff, wen nicht bin um 11Uhr am Parkplatz Bocketal wenn noch einer Lust hat..............


----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2015)

Wie isses denn am piesberg, wollte da auch mal hin?


----------



## diddie40 (10. Mai 2015)

Piesberg lohnt auf jeden Fall. Sowohl als Enduro Tour mit technischen Trails, als auch Bikepark.


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Mai 2015)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Heute irgendwo Treff, wen nicht bin um 11Uhr am Parkplatz Bocketal wenn noch einer Lust hat..............



alles klar,,,bin passend dort...

geschrieben um 12;49 von dat eifon


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2015)

irgendwas auf meiner letzten abfahrt heute aufm zickzackweg war schlecht
die hätte gut ins auge gehen können

ich wollte heute endlich mal allein im wald fahrn.
bin ich auch, das war toll! ich hatte meine ruhe und meinen frieden.

nach anderthalb stunden hab ich mawe getroffen 
das war auch toll. und der wollte zu zwei singlen das klang komisch 
und deswegen wollte ich dann auch mit ihm mit. 
die waren auch komisch die beiden single. deren räder hatten keine schaltung
(und auch nicht das, was ich für bremsen halte. 
ich glaube der eine hatte son draht, 
an dem er immer ziehen musste, wenn er langsamer werden wollte,)

später hab ich dann verstanden, dass die singlespeed fahren. 
das hab ich daran gemerkt, dass die immer ein tempo fuhren. 
bergauf und bergab! immer vollgas!

aber so was kannte ich schon, 
ich bin schon mal mit schlabber gefahren und da muss man dann einfach versuchen dran zu bleiben.
ich kannte das also schon. scheißenanstrengend die ganze schöne zeit mit denen. 
und so hab ich meine letzte abfahrt mit den drei jungs heute echt irgendwie   
wie von der seite erlebt, voll neben mir, 
echt glück gehabt, dass ich heile unten angekommen bin.

aber ich glaub, das lag nicht an der anstrengung allein - fahr nie mit leuten mit singlespeed
das is, als würdest du mit schlabber fahr.
aber eigentlich war das der spassige teil.

nich so spassig war, dass ich meine hitech-federgabel hatte und ich all die tollen strecken, 
die mawe mir  gezeigt hat nur wg. dieser superfedergabel überlebt hab.
und die beiden jungs mit starrgabel gefahren sind!
das hat mir echt den rest gegeben.

ich kann nix, ich bin eine memme!
singelspeed mit starrgabel im stahlhardtail
krasse nunmer war das.


mein rat:
geht solchen leuten aus dem weg


----------



## mawe (10. Mai 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ...
> ich wollte heute endlich mal allein im wald fahrn.
> bin ich auch, das war toll! ich hatte meine ruhe und meinen frieden.
> 
> nach anderthalb stunden hab ich mawe getroffen..


Ähem. Mich kannst Du nicht getroffen habe. Ich war an den Dörenther Klippen mit Imfluss unterwegs.
Die Singlespeeder aus MS kenne ich aber glaub ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Mai 2015)

und wir waren heute mit mawe am piesberg,,,besten dank nochmal fürs guiden...


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2015)

mawe schrieb:


> Ähem. Mich kannst Du nicht getroffen habe. Ich war an den Dörenther Klippen mit Imfluss unterwegs.



bist du dir sicher?

oh kagge,
ich komme nich auf den namen
also ralph müsste er heißen
war auch bei der teuto enduro world series round 1 dabei
http://mtbn.ws/voee
oh kagge
sorry


----------



## mawe (10. Mai 2015)

Hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass Du ihn meinst. Ralf hat auch ungefähr meine Größe, mein Alter und meine Haarfarbe...


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2015)

vom aussehen hab ich euch nicht verwechselt
nur diese forennamen...
das kommt wohl, weil ich immer allein im wald unterwegs bin

aber warum heißt ihr im forum nicht alle wie im richtigen leben
so wie
tb, schlabber, ketta, cherusker, jojo und so?


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Mai 2015)

ey fb,,,,wenn alles klar geht ist mitte  der woche das team car am start und du kannst deine einzelzelle belegen.....
am freitag könnte es dann richtung  winterberg gehen und nach dem biken saufen wir den kühlschrank leer.....


wie macht der mawe das??? er fährt mit jojo in iburg,,mit imfluss an den klippen und mit uns am piesberg...alles gleichzeitig....der macht mir angst...


@bravebiker 

gibt es ein bild vom notausstieg ????????


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ey fb,,,,wenn alles klar geht ist mitte  der woche das team car am start und du kannst deine einzelzelle belegen.....
> am freitag könnte es dann richtung  winterberg gehen und nach dem biken saufen wir den kühlschrank leer.....
> 
> 
> wie macht der mawe das??? er fährt mit jojo in iburg,,mit imfluss an den klippen und mit uns am piesberg...alles gleichzeitig....der macht mir angst...




du hast dirn wagen ausgesucht?  glückwunsch!
freitag in winterberg?
dann kannste gleich schon mal üben

wenn ihr freitag in winterberg seid,
könntet ihr auch mit uns in braunlage fahren!
wir sind da am freitag 
(wenns gut läuft ein wird das ein familienausflug, wenns blöd läuft, 
bin ich wieder allein im wald)


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Mai 2015)

ausgesucht ist er,,,,wenn die  oma mich nicht angekrückt hat habe ich ab morgen genau die karre die ich haben wollte,,und das mit  20ps über standart ..dann braucht der fb in den alpen nicht so oft aussteigen und schieben....
und in genau der grösse das man zu sechst  darin bier trinken kann und trotzdem  in den highlands  klar kommt...


----------



## diddie40 (10. Mai 2015)

das klingt doch gut. Glückwunsch!!
Komme gerne auf ein Bierchen vorbei


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Mai 2015)

jau diddie,,,der kühlschrank wird immer voll sein...überlege schon ob ich einen kleiderschrank ausbaue und dafür einen begehbaren kühlschrank einbaue...und das teil hat hinten eine motorradbühne....darauf könnten die gogos tanzen..


----------



## diddie40 (10. Mai 2015)

wer braucht schon einen Kleiderschrank, und mit Bühne, find ich ja sowieso gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Mai 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> könntet ihr auch mit uns in braunlage fahren!
> wir sind da am freitag
> (wenns gut läuft ein wird das ein familienausflug, wenns blöd läuft,
> bin ich wieder allein im wald)



und wenn es bei mir blöd läuft bin ich das ganze we. in der tanzschule ,,,habe ich gerade erfahren..
nix mit gogo auf der anhängerkupplung ...


----------



## butcherbird (11. Mai 2015)

Schmierlapp wat hasse für'ne schicht geht noch wat mit Biken?winterberg hört sich gut an


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> und wenn es bei mir blöd läuft bin ich das ganze we. in der tanzschule ,,,habe ich gerade erfahren..
> nix mit gogo auf der anhängerkupplung ...



...und meine fischmitfahrrad lag mir so lange in den ohren,
ich solle tanzen lernen...
niemals!


das hier ---> 


ist übrigens das, was der eine mit dem einheitstempofahrrad an sein hinterrad gebastelt hatte

ich als klempner weiß diese deutsche handwerkskunst zu schätzen - passt alles!
und das beste:
es scheint zu funktionieren!


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Mai 2015)

ey jojo,,,hömmmmmaa,,  jojo,,,zum tänzchen bitten gefällt allen schnitten..mach dat ma ruich....schaden kan dat nich..




,,,


----------



## imfluss (11. Mai 2015)

Morgen Abend 18 Uhr Klippenparkplatz. Auf zu neuen Trails


----------



## xSpockx (12. Mai 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> du hast dirn wagen ausgesucht?  glückwunsch!
> freitag in winterberg?
> dann kannste gleich schon mal üben
> 
> ...



Hey Jojo,

ich bin übrigens der Ralf der mit Dir, Ben und Sven (die Eingangfahrer) am Sonntag geradelt ist.
Ich bin auch am Freitag in Braunlage. 
Bis dann !


----------



## enduro pro (13. Mai 2015)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Schmierlapp wat hasse für'ne schicht geht noch wat mit Biken?winterberg hört sich gut an




nächste Woche lohnt eher, da sind alle strecken offen... mittwoch z.b.


----------



## ricobra50 (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute ich wünsche euch schöne sonnige Tage .
Ich bin jetzt paar Tage in Holland


----------



## diddie40 (13. Mai 2015)

@ricobra50 , viel Spaß in Holland
@enduro pro , geht´s  Anfang Juni noch Lac Blanc?

Was geht sonst so in den nächsten Tagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (13. Mai 2015)

Ich dreh morgen hier ne runde, nächstes WE wollte ich wohl zu den dirtmasters...


----------



## enduro pro (13. Mai 2015)

Ja, am 31ten Mai ne Woche


----------



## Der Cherusker (13. Mai 2015)

Biketime!!! Enduro and I drehen heute noch eine Runde, wer Lust hat 16.00 Uhr Bocketaler Parkplatz!!!


----------



## enduro pro (14. Mai 2015)

Der Diddie war dann heute da


----------



## diddie40 (14. Mai 2015)

???


----------



## diddie40 (14. Mai 2015)

Aber morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Mai 2015)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Aber morgen?



also heute,,,,jau,,nachmittags oder gegen abend wird das revier befahren ,,
der


butcherbird schrieb:


> Schmierlapp


hat sich diesmal selber prostituiert und kann nicht eher...

soll ich dich anrufen wenn der termin steht ???

dienstag soll es mal wieder zum crisxrossi gehen.,..piesbergrunde steht  im programmheft ..


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2015)

kurzfristig hat sich ergeben, dass ich allein nach braunlage fahre...
jetzt hab ich reichlich platz im wagen.
 wenn noch bis drei zustellen möchten...


----------



## jojo2 (15. Mai 2015)

umdisponiert
immer allein nach braunlage...
will ich heute nicht
fahre nach warstein
wenn jemand zusteigen will...


----------



## enduro pro (15. Mai 2015)

Was heißt denn gegen Abend TB? Ich könnte probieren einen meiner Tanzkurse heute ausfallen zu lassen und mit euch die Rumba im Wald zu tanzen. Allerdings wird das wahrscheinlich dann auch erst halb sieben...


----------



## diddie40 (15. Mai 2015)

Heute Abend ist es mir zu spät. Werde das s höne Wetter heute mittag nutzen. Möchte gegen 17:00 wieder zu Hause sein


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Mai 2015)

18°° im tal der bocketalrianer,,,

@enduro pro 
wir könnten dich einsammeln...


----------



## enduro pro (15. Mai 2015)

bin raus, hab nen date mit igel


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Mai 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> bin raus, hab nen date mit igel




lass die rahmen ruhig reißen,,,der eagle wird ihn wieder schweißen..
eagle unser virtuose ,,,,,,,,,,,,an der schweißpistole...


----------



## enduro pro (15. Mai 2015)

Jupp, Rahmen neu  Nix mehr reißen, nur noch heizen


----------



## bravebiker (15. Mai 2015)

Cool hat Eagle es hin bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (15. Mai 2015)

Wie neu, ne, besser


----------



## diddie40 (16. Mai 2015)

An alle Tanzlehrer und Aufreißer, heute Nachmittag oder morgen früh jemand Bock auf ne Runde heizen


----------



## enduro pro (16. Mai 2015)

sonntagstreff um 11.00 im b-vally


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2015)

herr @schulte69
da wart ihr bestimmt schon?

130höhenmeter...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Mai 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> herr @schulte69
> da wart ihr bestimmt schon?
> 
> 130höhenmeter...


Ahoi in den hohen Norden,
Ne..., da waren wir noch nicht. Habe ich aber die Tage entdeckt und mich gefreut, dass es endlich mal einen Bikepark zu geben scheint in dem Sprung an Sprung gebaut wurde.
Warst du gestern in Warstein? Hättest dich gern mal melden können, wenn du schon hier in die Richtung fährst. Wir waren nämlich in Winterberg.
Schöne Grüße an alle hier


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. Mai 2015)

karsten du warst in Winterberg gestern.....Ich auch!!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Mai 2015)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> karsten du warst in Winterberg gestern.....Ich auch!!!!


Gibt's ja nicht! Aber bei der Masse an Menschen auf dem parkplatz hat man sich auch gut übersehen können. Wobei es am Lift und den Strecken echt gut ging finde ich.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ahoi in den hohen Norden,



ein herzliches 
bueos dias!
in den süden!

ich wollt nach warstein, mir die neuen sachen von dem coco angucken
aber das wetter war einfach zu gut, 
da hab ich das steuer während der hinfahrt rumgerissen und bin nach bad iburg.
da hatte mir die tage der xspockx sehr schöne kleine strecken gezeigt 
z.b. eine bäumker und zu der wollt ich dann mal wieder hin 

war aber ne blöde idee
ich war wie aus aus stein gehauen, steif wie ein brett, lahm wie eine schnecke
deswegen war es dann doch nich so doll da
muss ich wieder hin!
(aber eigentlich lags an 
der gabel - sieht man ganz deutlich bei den aufnahmen
nur die gabel war schuld.
die hatte ich für den dirtpark etwas straffer aufgeblasen. 
aber nu hab ich zwei tokens drin. nun ist die gabel bestimmt super)

aber wenn ich mal in den süden fahr, kündige ich das beim nächsten mal vorher an 
cu!


----------



## imfluss (16. Mai 2015)

Wir checken morgen mal die Halde Hoppenbruch.
Vielleicht ist die ja ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (16. Mai 2015)

zwei token sind super jojo!!
zwei token sind wie gemacht für e2!!

apropos in den süden fahren
tb
kannste ma eben mit deinem neuen fahrbaren immervollen kühlschrank hier inne vogesen vorbeikommen?
bier geht langsam aus.....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. Mai 2015)

sonntagstreff bin ich diesesmal dabei.....Ballern???


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2015)

äi tb
dann komm eben auch noch schnell bei mir vorbei
ich steh schon draußen.
damit die beiden nich verdursten
hab ich grad noch ne flasche bier im k&k gekauft.

hach endlich mal wieder inne vogesen
bin ich schon so lange nich mehr gewesen


----------



## schlabberkette (16. Mai 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hab ich grad noch ne flasche bier im k&k gekauft.



wusste gar nicht das kälvin&klein auch bier im sortiment hat
egal....mitbringen....den jojo auch!!


----------



## jojo2 (16. Mai 2015)

ich glaub der tb braucht noch etwas zeit in der tanzschule
mir is inzwischen kalt geworden
ich bin erstmal wieder reingegangegn
bitte einfach klingeln


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2015)

jau leute,,das wohnklo ist am start,,,der kühlschrank gefüllt,,,der cd-wechsler bestückt mit helene & co,,der tank ist voll,,,
das wichtigste fehlt noch,,,zeit,,,wie die  schlabbers ,,die haben eine zeitmaschine ,,
::::datum ::enter::::von::::enter::::bis::::::enter::::::zielort:::::::enter:::

mittwoch geht es   nach berlin,,,bis freitag,,,wieder nix mit biken,,oder weiß einer wie hoch der prenzlauer berg ist ????gibt es einen lift ????

äähh jojo,,,deine klingel ist kaputt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> äähh jojo,,,deine klingel ist kaputt...



oh ja stimmt
hab ich vergessen,  dir zu sagen
sorry


herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen wagen sieht super aus wie diese zeitmaschine aus timemachine!

gib bloß die richtige timeline ein!


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2015)

wundernberg


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2015)

tb du wartest auch auf nachrichten aus den vogesen?

ich hab gestern das video da unten zum ersten mal gesehen
das sollte ich vielleicht noch zweimal gucken
contemplation pur!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2015)

sehr chillige abfahrt,,und die musik ist wie für die bilder gemacht,,,herrrrrrrrlich..da kommt fernweh auf...
was geht es uns gut jojo,,,können uns daran erfeuen wenn jemand einfach nur mit dem fahrrad eine straße runter fährt,,ganz ohne drops und loops...
und den hilferuf vom schlabber nehme ich tatsächlich sehr sehr ernst...nicht auszudenken wenn ihm wirklich mitten in den vogesen das bier ausgeht......schlabber wir brauchen die stufe der dringlichkeit und deinen genauen standort...halte durch...


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2015)

ich denke, schlabber hat sich betrunken,
war diesmal ne ganze minute langsamer als jörg heydt
da muss ziemlich was schief gelaufen sein
aber immer noch 5.platz!


tous mes compliments!

und!
bon voyage!

auch dir ketta!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (17. Mai 2015)

Der Enduro hat heute einen Baum angefahren und ist über den Lenker gegangen, hat einer Infos wie es den Baum geht!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Mai 2015)

heute aus der reihe
vosges ist toll
oder auch
fahre niemals ein rennen ohne rausch mit bier vom k&k
oder auch
die dritten müssen noch warten!

heute war mal wieder ein rennen der cannondale enduroserie
diesmal in mollau bei den vogeserianern

das bestellte wohnklo mit KK-Bier konnte gestern ja nicht mehr rechtzeitig hier sein
gut oder schlecht, ich weiß es net...

jedenfalls herrschten beste bedingungen heute
5 stagesauf zeit, ketta fuhr ohne zeitnahme 3 stages in der open-kategorie (alles richtig gemacht!)
jede menge schöne bäume zum anfahren
ich kenn leute, die würden sofort mit den bäumen kuscheln wollen
holla die waldfee, diese franzorianer
bauen trails in eine landschaft, wo nichmal ein siemens-lufthaken halten würde
du suchst steep, dann fahr doch verdammt nochmal nach mollau
grad noch entspannt im flow, im nächsten moment mit aufgerissenen augen in der falllinie
falllinie mit kurven drin....wie kann man sowas bauen??
gibts doch nicht...geht aber, irgendwie..
dann noch diese rock-gardens, nein...das hat nix mit damenmode oder gartenidylle zu tun
an dieser stelle möchte ich mich mal aufrichtig bei der ausrüstungsindustrie bedanken
plastik und kohlefaser sind einfach geile werkstoffe
auf stage 4 wollte ich vollgas durch den rockgarden, mein vorderrad aber nicht
heute morgen vor dem rennen hatte ich mir noch überlegt: ellenbogenschoner ja/nein? protektorenweste ja/nein?
schließlich lief es bei den letzten rennen doch auch sturzfrei ab...
heute leider nicht, schön mit de fresse inne vosgerianischen felsen
wäre das auch mit k&k-bierrausch passiert....man weiß es nicht
jedenfalls schön die gesamte sturzenergie mit dem kinnbügel vom fullface aufgefangen
helm zwar durch aber kauleiste unbeschadet....die dritten müssen noch warten!!!
die klamotten sind genau an den stellen zerfetzt, wo der plastikpanzer drunter war
danke plasik und kohlefaser, ihr seid die besten!
stage 4 und 5 natürlich zuende gefahren, ist als teutorianisch erzogener biker doch ehrensache!!!

morgen erstmal schnell bei nem zalando für biker anhalten und nen neuen fullface kaufen
und dann ab für zwei wochen weiter nach fiiinaaaaaleeeee oh hooooo, finaaaale oh hohohoooooo!!!

äähhh....wann kommt nochmal der tebeeische bierwagen mit dem jojoischen k&k bier vorbei???


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2015)

ach du schaiße
gute weiterreise




tb
wir müssen reden
schnell
(übrigens saucooles benutzerbildchen von dir)


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2015)

bin ganz ohr,,,häää,,bin ganz ohr ??? warum sagt man eigentlich bin ganz ohr ??? ,,egal,,,

,,erzähl jojo ,,




und den ketten noch eine durst/sturzfreie zeit,,





....


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2015)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Der Enduro hat heute einen Baum angefahren und ist über den Lenker gegangen, hat einer Infos wie es den Baum geht!!!




gibt es schon info ????
was war los ???

und ok,,ich gebe es zu ,,,die  angeblich seltene akupunkturgurke die ich dir für 80 € verkauft habe ist in wirklichkeit ein kaktus...bekommst deine kohle zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2015)

die brauchen bier


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bin ganz ohr,,,häää,,bin ganz ohr ??? warum sagt man eigentlich bin ganz ohr ??? ,,egal,,,
> 
> ,,erzähl jojo ,,
> 
> ...



wegen der defekten klingel:
unter dem klingelknopf liegt ersatzweise ein klinker
damit solltest du mich auch wachbe- oder einfach reinkommen

enduro 
how is it you
brauchst du auch arznei?
könnte man ja by the way auch dir gleich was vorbeibringen


----------



## rigger (17. Mai 2015)

Coole story Schlabber, gut das du alles gut überstanden hast!! Viel spass in Finale!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2015)

da musste ich direkt an den fb denken ,,,,,,,,






was ist den jetzt mit dem enduro ??? will er schon besuch  oder sollte man noch 2-3 monate warten ????


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. Mai 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> heute aus der reihe
> vosges ist toll
> oder auch
> fahre niemals ein rennen ohne rausch mit bier vom k&k
> ...


Wursti! Gut dass du noch zähne für die trailwürste hast, zum heutigen Geburtstag hätte ich dir nämlich keine neuen geschenkt!! In diesem Sinne nochmal alles gute von uns aus Böklund zum Gewurstag!!!
Viel Spaß in finale!!


----------



## jojo2 (17. Mai 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> von uns aus Böklund



aha! 

na denn
schließ ich mich an!

und leg noch einen drauf!

  

glückwunsch!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Mai 2015)

waaattt,,,dat schlabber hat jeburtstach ???????

alles gute aus teutonien schlabber ,,, ... 
evtl. gibt es hier morgen ein geburtstagsständchen für dich...
jetzt ist tanzunterricht,,,deshalb erst morgen...


----------



## rigger (17. Mai 2015)

Mensch Schlabber! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## imfluss (18. Mai 2015)

Schlabbermän der Blitz im Busch -
er fährt sein Bike stets mit Genuss.
Die Jahre ziehen an Ihm vorbei -
man merkt es nicht - im Gegenteil.
Wenn auch ein Stein im Weg mal steht -
und Dir etwas den Kopf verdreht.
Du raffst Dich auf und strampelst weiter -
bitte bleib so tapfer und so heiter.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## enduro pro (18. Mai 2015)

herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich schlabber.. alles gute 

dem powerpropain und mir is nix passiert, breitbeinig über den lenker, judorolle und auf die füße...wertungsnote 10,0 mit sternchen 


also eine ganz normale ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (18. Mai 2015)

Spassige runde gestern! Der baum steht noch und der enduro stand auch sofort wieder.. Ein spektakel!
Hab noch ne geheime info.. Der richi hatte gestern auch Geburtstag!


----------



## Totoxl (18. Mai 2015)

Ja dann mal hier erst gute Besserung und Glückwünsche aus dem flachen Emsland raus in die Welt. 
Möge die Macht mit euch sein.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Mai 2015)

der ritschi hat auch geburtstag ???
mensch ritschi..glückwunsch auch an dich...hier ein ständchen ..ist bestimmt kein zufall das die jungs auch aus münster kommen...die haben dich gesehen und schon fingen die an zu komponieren..


----------



## jojo2 (18. Mai 2015)

richard löwenherz!
herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Mai 2015)

Danke Leute aber 61J das ist schon Hart  ,oder ???


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Mai 2015)

Thomas  das war 1984 " Forever Young"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Mai 2015)

jau ritschi,,und das passt bei dir wie der berühmte arsch auf den zeitlosen eimer..da wird sich auch in zukunft noch so manch jüngerer vor deinem lockenfrosch erschrecken...
so wie damals :::::::::




Teuto Biker schrieb:


> es war einmal,,,,vor gar nicht allzu langer zeit in einem land ,nennen wir es teutox, ein mountainbiker der hatte einen lockenfrosch.
> der liebe mann zog   mit bösen bösen leuten in die ferne um tolle abenteuer zu erleben.
> die bösen leute nannten ihn dort,nennen wir es pds, safetycar und manchmal sogar oparator.
> da überlegte der liebe mann wie er die bösen bösen leute zum schweigen bringen kann.
> ...


----------



## schlabberkette (18. Mai 2015)

da is man ma kurz offline
weil auf der suche nach dem bierwagen (in finale steht der übrigens auch nicht...)
und schon fängt der imfluss schick anzu dichten an
kähr wat fein dat doch is
dat tut mich sähr freuen!!
danke für aldi ganzen glückwünsche!!!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (18. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch, an den beiden Geburtstagkinder macht weiter so!! Schlabber, Du natürlich nicht an Steinen fährt man drüber oder dran vorbei!!


----------



## ricobra50 (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Thomas schön alles zusammen gefasst, aber das ist auch Überwindeng


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Mai 2015)

samstag ist partytime in winterberg.....sieht man einen von euch an einer der dröhnbuden vom chrisxrossi ??????oder an meinem wohnklo ??? der kühlschrank ist voll bier((war eigentlich das care packet für schlabber))),,,die whiskybar gut bestückt......


----------



## rigger (19. Mai 2015)

bist du im fahrerlager oder stehst du beim chris bei den ausstellerparkplatz?


----------



## enduro pro (19. Mai 2015)

mußt du nicht arbeiten???


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Mai 2015)

da wo die schnitten auf dem motorradträger an der stange tanzen....
das ganze steht neben dem chrisxrossi im fahrerlager leise..plätze sind reserviert,,habe dem platzwart mit dem fb gedroht...

nöö enduro,,,,3 tage tanzschule in berlin und dann erst am montag wieder 1-2-step ...


----------



## Totoxl (19. Mai 2015)

Ich werde wieder Sonntags mit der Familie aufschlagen. Ich hoffe ihr erkennt mich noch, wir haben uns ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Ich bin immer noch groß, Prissi immer noch mittel groß und der kleine Fiete ist schon groß für klein 

Zum Geburtstag hat er sich auch wieder ein neus Spaßgerät gewünscht und der liebe Onkel Pascal konnte bei Hürter etwas vermitteln


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Mai 2015)

heißes mopped,,style ist eben keine frage des alters,,wenn du weißt was ich meine,,,nur eine frage habe ich noch zu dem bild toto,,,hat der fiete kurz vorher 2 teletubbies über genagelt ??? oder was liegt da links am bildrand ???

und wenn du immer noch deinen grauen bart trägst dürfte der wiedererkennungswert bei 100% liegen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (20. Mai 2015)

Das ist die Hand von Fiete die ins Bild ragt. Er ist nur schwer vom Rad zu trennen und wollte es sich gleich wieder schnappen. Die Kinder heute  

Der Bart ist immer noch grau. Wird so etwas irgendwann wieder besser?


----------



## rigger (21. Mai 2015)

Sieht doch gut aus Toto, wir sehen uns am Sonntag in Winterberg.

Ich warte noch auf ne Antwort vom Chris ob ich auch nen Stellplatz bei ihm bekomme, er hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.
Würde dann Samstag Nachmittag anreisen und mal schauen was sich so ergibt.


----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2015)

Leider keine guten Nachrichten:

http://www.noz.de/lokales/bad-iburg...ownhill-biker-in-bad-iburg#gallery&0&0&577368


----------



## ricobra50 (21. Mai 2015)

Das ist wirklich sehr schlechte Nachricht


----------



## diddie40 (21. Mai 2015)

*Zitat:*
*Lösungen gesucht*
Alle Beteiligten betonen, dass rücksichtsvolle Radfahrer und Mountainbiker auf festen Wegen weiterhin gern gesehene Gäste in den Wäldern seien. Und sollten sich doch noch Träger für offizielle Downhill-Strecken finden oder Downhill-Biker sich zusammenschließen, um die Trägerschaft inklusive der notwendigen Unterhaltungs- und Haftungspflichten für einen Parcours zu übernehmen, so wie am Piesberg geschehen, seien Landkreis, Forstamt und Waldbesitzer gern bereit, über Lösungen zu verhandeln.

Anders wird es wohl nicht gehen. Ich habe durchaus Verständnis für die Aktion. Mittlerweile wird der Wald ja wirklich an allen möglichen Stellen durchflügt. Mir machen die Trails natürlich auch Spaß, keine Frage


----------



## rigger (21. Mai 2015)

War klar das sowas irgendwann kommen wird.

@tb hast du dir sowas zugelegt?

Mit dem aussenklo wärst du der King in Wibe....


----------



## bravebiker (21. Mai 2015)

-


----------



## Totoxl (21. Mai 2015)

Sehe ich ähnlich Diddie. Auch wenn ich mich anhöre wie ein Spießer, aber sie haben recht.
Es wird ja leider nicht mehr nur gefahren und evtl. leicht geshapt, sondern wie oben schon geschrieben, der halbe Wald umgepflügt/bebaut.
Ich sehe das hier schon bei uns im Wald. Hier haben Kids neulich mitten auf einem Weg wo viele Leute lang kommen ein "riesen" Sprung gebaut. 
Das so etwas ärger gibt sollte jedem klar sein. Ich möchte nicht mit dem Finger auf jemanden zeigen, man ist ja selbst irgendwie mitten drin.


----------



## Chefkocher (21. Mai 2015)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (21. Mai 2015)

Urlaubsgrüße aus Sunshinestate Finale Ligure.

Heute wars das genaue Gegenteil: Kalt, stürmisch und nass...aber trotzdem geil!


----------



## schlabberkette (21. Mai 2015)

und so sah das dritte rennen der cannondale enduroserie in mollau/vogesen aus
da wo ich in die felsen gebissen habe


----------



## diddie40 (22. Mai 2015)

sieht nach viel Spaß aus, tolle Strecken, nur Felsen habe ich nicht so viel gesehen.


----------



## jojo2 (22. Mai 2015)

jo denn
dann will ich auch mal
schöne trainingscampgrüße aus 
pod smrkem. sitze grad beim afterearlybirdtrainingsfrühstück
(das tablet fragt, ob es das wort ins wörterbuch übernehmen soll... ? ma gucken)
jedenfalls bin ich grad 15 kilometer auf einer der schwarzen strecken vom singltrek gefahren. merke schwarz is relativ. aber spass hats gemacht! so wie gestern. da blieb aber auf einer schwarzen nein tacho bei tempo 50 stehen.
ich war mit ner pedale am stein hängen geblieben. jetzt hab ich ein pedalstecksystem (“wörterbuch?“) für links. und zum glück klickies mit. saugut alles bislang und sauviel sonnenschein. grüße nach finale und an das andere ende der welt. auch wenns mir schwer fällt, ich muss jetzt schluss machen, die sonne ruft.
cu


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. Mai 2015)

Na dann Jojo: Grüß uns die Sonne zurück!

Bis bald mal


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Mai 2015)

diddie40 schrieb:


> sieht nach viel Spaß aus, tolle Strecken, nur Felsen habe ich nicht so viel gesehen.


die einzige stelle mit den felsen war einfach zuu krass und musste videotechnisch herausgeschnitten werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (22. Mai 2015)

oh jojo
fahr doch nicht so schnell
du muscht ufpasse
du weißt ich brauche deinen körper noch
und nicht nur den!!!
das mit dem pedal ist ja doof
aber du kannst ja zum glück beides....
pedalstecksystem und pedaldraufstehsystem
für das zweite könnte ich dir etwas sehr robustes, leichtes und leider etwas teureres empfehlen
kommt vonne insel und heißt hoffnung f20
geile teile, halten sogar bei mir...
schönen urlaub noch und grüße an fischmitfahrrad!!!


----------



## diddie40 (22. Mai 2015)

oder die chinavariante:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/121396272296?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Mai 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> War klar das sowas irgendwann kommen wird.
> 
> @tb hast du dir sowas zugelegt?
> 
> ...




nöö rigger,,,,,dafür hat die kohle nicht gereicht,,,


http://www.noz.de/lokales/bad-iburg...ownhill-biker-in-bad-iburg#gallery&0&0&577368
wenn in osna zum grossen halali gegen die hirnlosen bastler  geblasen wird ,,ist es wohl nur eine frage der zeit bis sie ihre kunstwerke in ibbtown und umgebung ausstellen.....


----------



## ricobra50 (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo wer ist WE in Winterberg


----------



## rigger (22. Mai 2015)

Ich Sonntag und evtl. Montag


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Mai 2015)

viel spass euch allen da draußen am wochenende und lasst es auf den dirtmasters und/oder auf den trails dieser welt ordentlich krachen!!!! 
beste grüße aus fiiiinaleeeee oooohooooooooo


----------



## diddie40 (22. Mai 2015)

Viel Spaß allen, wo immer ihr seit. Ich bin zu Hause, und werde die hometrails checken


----------



## imfluss (22. Mai 2015)

Diddie morgen 12:30 Klippen Parkplatz


----------



## ricobra50 (22. Mai 2015)

Ich will morgen auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Mai 2015)

jau ritschi,,,,dann bis morgen,,,,das bier von schlabber steht kalt,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (22. Mai 2015)

Wo morgen genau !!!


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Mai 2015)

kannze ruhig haben dat kalte bier ritschi
vielen dank fürs kalt halten tb
wir sind versorgt


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Mai 2015)

mmmhhhhhh,,,sowas soll der chrisxrossi morgen  auch aus seinem slusheiszapfhahngedingens rausholen,,,
noch viel spaß bei den ligurianern...

@ritschi 
lass uns morgen telefonieren,,,


----------



## ricobra50 (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo ich bin : 12:00 D.Klippen Parkplatz


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2015)

ihr ketten ihr
wie sind ja zur zeit allein hier im thread
leidet ihr auch so unter den hohen temperaturen?
ich glaub, ich hab trotz helm nen sonnenbrand aufm kopf
trotzdem hats hier heute wieder richtig spass gemacht
fischmitfahrrad plant jetzt schon tschechien für september ein...


sone kurven haben wir hier aber noch nich gehabt







viel spass euch weiterhin
(und diddie dir auch!)


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Mai 2015)

jau jojo
wir leiden nicht nur an den hohen temperaturen
sondern auch an dem extrem hohen schattel- und träiltuhrangebot
jeden tag die qual der wahl
schatteln oder träiltuhr oder schatteln oder träiltuhr oder schatteln-träiltuhr-schatteln-träiltuhr-schatteln-träiltuhr-schatteln-träiltuhr-schatteln-träiltuhr-schatteln-träiltuhr.....
wattn stress.....

ihr anderen habt's bestimmt stressfreier

weiterhin schönen urlaub jojo und fmf!!! scheint euch dort ja gut zu gefallen, gut so!!!

tb
jetz wo der ritschi bestimmt schon das ganze bier ausm kühlschrank weggesoffen hat..........tanzt er schon auf'm heckträger???


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2015)

kerr watn stress
aber
so gehts Herr doktor


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Mai 2015)

der doktor sagte letztens zu mir, ich sollte ne stresstherapie machen.....
das tue ich doch jetzt, oder etwa nich?
für morgen jedenfalls lautet das stressthema: bikewahl!

herrjeeee, schatteln is angesagt, watt nehm ich..... das quirlige trailbike oder lieber das downhillbrett..... kähr, watt liebe ich diesen entscheidungsstress


----------



## imfluss (25. Mai 2015)

Grüße raus an alle Urlauber,
bin ja schon etwas neidisch auf die Ketten.
Mamma Leone und Trails ohne Ende...wer hat da kein Bock drauf ?

Wir haben das Wetter gestern genutzt und waren am Ende ganz bedeistert


Jemand von der Teuto Crew morgen Abend noch frei ? 18 Uhr Klippen Trailrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Mai 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> tb
> jetz wo der ritschi bestimmt schon das ganze bier ausm kühlschrank weggesoffen hat..........tanzt er schon auf'm heckträger???



negativ schlabber,,,der ritschi ist bereits in der vorrunde ausgestiegen,,,,die disziplin """ wer hält den mischungen des crisxrossi am längsten stand """vorderte mehrere opfer...
sogar der fb konnte dem pressing nicht standhalten und musste die heimreise antreten..
die finalläufe am wohnklo mussten leider ohne die beiden stattfinden..
es gab dann ein finale in dem keinem etwas geschenkt wurde,,,,nur leider konnte sich morgens keiner mehr daran erinnern wer gewonnen hat...
das kumite hat einstimmig  beschlossen den wettkampf zu wiederholen...
da werden die slush,,,ähh,,karten neu gemischt..


----------



## enduro pro (25. Mai 2015)

der fb hat auf der heimreise geschlafen wie ein Baby  der klaus auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Mai 2015)

oocchhhh joooo,,,die beiden süßen,,,da hat gargamel ganze arbeit geleistet,,,,aber mit etwas übung  werden sie im nächsten jahr evtl. das freie training überstehen.....


----------



## enduro pro (25. Mai 2015)

oh mein Gott, was für ein Foto.....was für eine bande


----------



## ricobra50 (26. Mai 2015)

Foto - Nette Leute


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Mai 2015)

heute treffen sich nette und fette leute im bockevalley zum biken,,,14:30 ist anstoß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (27. Mai 2015)

Falls wer spontan noch Zeit hat, 13:15 klippenparkplatz, oder ca. 14 uhr bocketal!


----------



## Papa-Joe (27. Mai 2015)

uh, 14:30 bockevalley... vielleicht schaffen wirs auch dazu zu stoßen!


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Mai 2015)

jau papa,,,hoffentlich funktioniert das,,,ansonsten würde ich mir einen funktionär kaufen....


----------



## jojo2 (28. Mai 2015)

morgen fahren nele und ich nach braunlage
drei leute könnten noch zusteigen


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Mai 2015)

ihr glücklichen,,,ein trip zum berg der würmer,,,man war ich lange nicht mehr dort......
nimmst du deine kamera mit ???? gibt es mal wieder einen jojoschen video für alle daheim gebliebenen?????


----------



## butcherbird (28. Mai 2015)

tb morgen`ne runde???????


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Mai 2015)

bin  dabei....wie wär es mit einer typischen  fb-runde ??? bergauf schieben und bergab tragen !!!!!!!!


----------



## butcherbird (28. Mai 2015)

mach zeit und ort klar....


----------



## jojo2 (28. Mai 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> nimmst du deine kamera mit ???? gibt es mal wieder einen jojoschen video für alle daheim gebliebenen?????



ach
von braunlage gibts schon mehr als genug gute videos
nämlich zwei
das muss reichen
aber vielleicht mach ich ja wiedern film davon und erzähl hier später wies war


und schulte:
da hast du recht, ihr einen stern zu verpassen


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. Mai 2015)

Samstag, 16:15 Klippen! ...alles gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (29. Mai 2015)

Extra für den fb: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/05/29/cherusker-500-bikepacking-challenge-ostwestfalen/


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Mai 2015)

das ist mal ein geiles event,,,da hätte auch der fb spaß,,nur leider hat er keine 167 tage freigang um die 450km zu bewältigen...
und in der anmeldung gab es bei geschlecht auch kein ♂֮֮♀♀۞ۧ♂ zeichen...schade fb..


@Ketta 
fahrt ihr dort mit ???
was hälst du von finale ???


----------



## ricobra50 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute viel Spaß WE. Ich bin in Holland ist viel wind gemeldet


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Mai 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und schulte:
> da hast du recht, ihr einen stern zu verpassen


nicht nur Nele sondern auch dir! Viel Spaß dort und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Ketta (29. Mai 2015)

@Teuto Biker

In Finale ist heut Finale, jedenfalls für uns...morgen gehts heim, fast alle Trails abgesurft, Madonna della Guardia abgehakt, schon geil hier...am besten gefällt mir Stage 6 vom letzten Jahr Enduro Rennen, kennse nicht, ne???? Musste dies Jahr auch noch hierhin kommen und machen.
Finale kann man mal machen...
aber z. B. in Latsch fand ichs einen Tacken besser, da wars natürlicher, hier ist mir schon fast ein bisschen viel gebaut

Dat Cheruskerding fahrnwa nich mit


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Mai 2015)

jau,,,finde ich auch,,,,finale ist toll,,,aber latsch ist tollerererererer,,,,,,,nach finale werde ich wohl in diesem jahr nicht kommen,,in das vinschgau schon eher.......


----------



## jojo2 (30. Mai 2015)

jo denn tb
ich war in braunlage und bin meine lieblingsstrecke gefahren
und hab wieder mal feststellen müssen, dass ich so was am besten mit klickies fahr
hatte ich allerdings nich montiert. 

meine lieblingsstrecke ist nach wie vor unverändert.
geht ja auch nich anders. 
besteht ja nur aus steinen von hünengräbern, 
hinkelsteinen und wurzeln und sonst is da nix,
wo man bremswellen reinmachen könnte.
außerdem fährt die strecke kaum einer.

im laufe der zeit werden die anderen strecken noch weiter verändert,
nicht mehr bei diesen bautagen von bikeparkbesuchern, sondern es wird da wieder mehr 
von einem bikeparkteam gebaut - das finde ich gut.

nele und ich hatten spass, wir waren glücklich.
ja so war der gestrige freitag


----------



## enduro pro (30. Mai 2015)

TB, was sind das für dinger auf deinem benutzerbild?????

ist das ein stylisches smartfoncover und ein eingabestick????


----------



## Totoxl (30. Mai 2015)

Ich finde deine Strecke auch gut Jojo, aber auch sehr anstrengend. Ich brauche halt auch immer ein wenig flow zwischendurch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Mai 2015)

@enduro pro
mach mal bei dir in der firma den test....wenn du überhaupt noch so kasettendingsbums hast...


bei uns in der tanzschule gibt es noch ein paar telefone mit wählscheibe,,,daran ist in der letzten woche  ein tanzlehreranwärter gescheitert....echt jetzt...deshalb kam ich drauf...man sind wir alt...

@jojo2
jau,,die strecke kenne ich auch,,schöööööönnnn,,,habe leider keine ahnung wie man die  fährt,,,,,aber wenigstens keine retortenichkannbikenwieeinprofiline.....da kommen die karten auf den pokertisch...
und vielen gefällt es wohl nicht wenn es heißt """pott,,, ich will sehn"""""


----------



## jojo2 (30. Mai 2015)

fahren kann ich die Strecke auch nich

vor mir fuhr zwischendurch einer der streckenbauer - auch mit nem 160mm rad.
das sah super aus!


stift und kassette,
fehlen eigentlich nur noch tesabandrolle und schere,
denn nach bandsalat musste ja oft geschnitten und geklebt werden


----------



## Totoxl (30. Mai 2015)

Und dann lief die Kassette wieder. Schon mal versucht ein Usb Stick zu reparieren? Da kam ich neulich mit Tesa kein Stück weiter.


----------



## diddie40 (30. Mai 2015)

Wer hat denn morgen Lust auf ne Runde?
Ich bin dann um 11:00 im Bocketal.
Oder habe ich was verpasst und es gibt schon ein date?


----------



## Ketta (31. Mai 2015)

@enduro pro und @Der Cherusker 
Den Vogeserianern einen schönen Urlaub!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Mai 2015)

und passt schön auf den fb auf,,,der wird hier noch gebraucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (31. Mai 2015)

Wofür??? 

Ketta, wetta is primaund der Park is stark


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Mai 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Wofür???



der muss übernächste woche mit zum harzen.....viel spaß und paß bitte auf das der fb abends genug zu trinken bekommt...


----------



## jojo2 (31. Mai 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Wofür???
> 
> Ketta, wetta is primaund der Park is stark



dann viel spass euch beiden hübschen!


----------



## enduro pro (31. Mai 2015)

Für heut is Schluss .. Bier is alle


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. Mai 2015)

wenn der fb nicht pennen kann dann schließ die
"""*slushmachinamentum magica des veneficus gargamel lemme*"""" 
an...


----------



## enduro pro (31. Mai 2015)

ÜMorgen gibt es einen


----------



## rigger (1. Juni 2015)

@ Pascal Alles gute zum Geburtstag! 

Btw. Hat Sonntag einer Bock auf Winterberg, Jens, Kevin und meine Wenigkeit wollten Sonntag wohl hin die neuen strecken testen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juni 2015)

@MSGhostrider77
		   eeeyy veeruukte juuuunge,,,glückwunsch,,,,bis heute abend,,,wir kommen doch nur zu neunt,,,dafür muss der butcherbird aber seinen mastino mitbringen,,,der hat durchfall und er möchte ihn nicht alleine lassen...ich hoffe das ist kein problem...und für morgen früh bitte für jeden zwei brötchen einplanen...
bis gleich...

teuto news teuto news teuto news teuto news  teuto news teuto news teuto news teuto news teuto news teuto news teuto news  


*Depuis le 1 june 2015*
*Le Zoo Lac Blanc vous présente son Pinguin  nouveauté 2000€*
inclus dans le prix d'entrée du zoo.
pas de réservation

aus dem zoo von lac blanc wurde ein pinguin geklaut.2000€ belohnung für hinweise sind ausgesetzt..


----------



## der krefelder (1. Juni 2015)

Happy Birthday veeruuukte juunnnge


----------



## enduro pro (1. Juni 2015)

Lac Blanc News... 

Der Pinguin hat lecker geschmeckt vom Grill und kronenbourg gibt es jetzt in 0,33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (1. Juni 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/unreal-official-trailer-anthill-tgr-2015.html

Teuto-Runde morgen um 18 Uhr an den Klippen 
Diesmal leider ohne Vulkanhangwildpferdjagd aber man muss sich ja auch noch was spannendes für die Zukunft übrig lassen.


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. Juni 2015)

Falls morgen wer schon früher los möchte, ich wäre auch schon ab 16 Uhr dabei.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juni 2015)

jau papa,,,wir treffen uns um 15:30 am postweg,,gesetzte runde für alte herren,,,du darfst trotzdem mit...

kronenburg und pinguin,,,mmmhhhhhhh,,,,isch liiiebä frönkreisch..


----------



## butcherbird (2. Juni 2015)

Ähem tb`chen wat den nu klippenp. oder postweg?????


----------



## Papa-Joe (2. Juni 2015)

Jo TB, 15:30 ist geil. Altherrenrunde ist auch gut, hab noch nen Muskelkater vom Wochenende in den Beinen. Und ich schließe mich Butcherbird an: Postweg oder Klippenparkplatz? Postweg ist immer etwas doof hinzukommen, da kein Bahnhof in der Nähe. Schaffe ich aber auch...


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juni 2015)

klippen,,,,treff ist an den klippen,,ich fange schon an wie der fb,,,15:30 stimmt aber...


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juni 2015)

@enduro pro 

ey enduro,,,habe gehört das du in der  """  saalbachmuschi wotsäp gmbh""
so geile bilder aus fronkkreisch sendest..
ich bin doch viel neugieriger !!!!!!!!!


----------



## butcherbird (3. Juni 2015)

tb.. das franzosenliebchen kriegt es doch nich hin.....


----------



## enduro pro (3. Juni 2015)

KonaMuschi....

Tb, für ibc ist die Datenverbindung zu langsam... FB geht es gut, er isst, trinkt und meckert... Alles gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (3. Juni 2015)




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juni 2015)

oh gott,,,er hat seine roten socken an,,,,,,sei vorsichtig,,,,und geh bitte gegen 2°° nochmal nach ihm schauen,,,er strampelt sich mittwochs immer frei..


----------



## enduro pro (3. Juni 2015)

Mache ich ... Er redet im Schlaf... Normal???


----------



## enduro pro (3. Juni 2015)




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juni 2015)

jau,,dass ist normal,,,wenn der kleine racker viel erlebt kann er das nicht anders verarbeiten..
wie denn auch ??? oder besser,,womit auch ??????
oh,,,süß,,,er  hat mir gerade eine ganz liebe sms gesendet....danke fb..
dann noch viel glück und denk dran ,,es ist mittwoch..


----------



## enduro pro (3. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem Smart versenden hab ich ihm erklärt wie das geht... Woher soll das Handy auch wissen, das es die Nachricht nach Deutschland senden soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (3. Juni 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 392409



Wo gibts denn in Orbey nen Burgerking, ihr seid doch fernab jeglicher Zivilisation??!?!!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Juni 2015)

War auf der Hinfahrt, da war FB schon gut gelaunt


----------



## diddie40 (3. Juni 2015)

wer hat denn morgen Bock auf ne Runde?
Zeit ist mir egal


----------



## imfluss (3. Juni 2015)

Später nachmittag wär ich dabei @diddie40. So 17 Uhr ab den Klippen ?


----------



## diddie40 (3. Juni 2015)

@imfluss 17:00 Klippen ist ok.


----------



## diddie40 (4. Juni 2015)

@imfluss 17:00 schaffe ich nun doch nicht, haben gerade Besuch bekommen, werde dann im Abend noch alleine ne kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Juni 2015)

warum ist es so merkwürdig ruhig in los vosges?


----------



## diddie40 (5. Juni 2015)

Weil ich gerade rasen mähe und bier   trinke? Was ist denn die nächsten Tage so angesagt?


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juni 2015)

Los vosges kommt grad aus der Dusche ... 28 Grad und den Park für uns allein... Es war niiiiix los... Morgen und Sonntag sind regionale Meisterschaften im dh in lac Blanc... La nuts ist schon präpariert ...Wir schauen mal


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juni 2015)

FB in äääktschööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (5. Juni 2015)

Das sieht aber nicht nach fullface und langem shirt  aus. Oder kommt nach der nächsten kurve der mega drop ins schneefeld?


----------



## ricobra50 (5. Juni 2015)

fb


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juni 2015)

Wie immer bei bikefotos kommt das nieeeee so rüber wie es ist  Einstieg la cool


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juni 2015)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Was ist denn die nächsten Tage so angesagt?




wenn alles wie geplant läuft geht es nächste woche zwei tage nach hahnenklee und braunlage...,,
danach hier hin http://www.trailpark-winterberg.de/


sehe ich erst jetzt,,,der fb  auf seinem dh-bike...das mopped gibt es also wirklich,,,schön....


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juni 2015)

Trailpark??? Wann ???


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juni 2015)

äähh enduro,,wer hat das rennen eigentlich gewonnen ????





ich dachte so an mittwoch bis freitag ..


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juni 2015)

Beide Haben gewonnen, bei dem Wetter und den Strecken


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juni 2015)

öööjjj,,da ist der fb in dieser saison aber richtig schnell unterwegs,,,,,letztes jahr hat ihm die schildkröte noch 2 minuten abgenommen...toll....


----------



## diddie40 (5. Juni 2015)

was für ein laues Lüftchen, und das licht der Dämmerung, ich liebe das , bin gerade noch ne halbe Stunde in slowmotion am Kanal gefahren.
Gute Nacht euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (6. Juni 2015)

Ist jemand heute im Wald ?,
ich bin 12 Uhr Dörenther K.


----------



## enduro pro (6. Juni 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> äähh enduro,,wer hat das rennen eigentlich gewonnen ????
> 
> 
> Sehe ich jetzt erst  die Schildkröte hat FB in den hintern gebissen und unten im Ziel schon das 2 te große Bier bestellt als FB da war


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juni 2015)

glückwunsch fb,,,der 2. platz ist  nicht schlecht..zweiter von zwei,,,dass soll dir erstmal einer nachmachen..respekt..das gepanzerte vieh ist aber auch ein nicht  zu unterschätzender gegner......wenn du in *der* brillianten form bleibst lasse ich nächste woche meine kamera zuhause,,,ich male dich dann unterwegs in öl...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juni 2015)

und sowas nennt sich dann nachwuchsförderung,,,donnerstag armbruch,,,heute nose wheelie with faceplant on the rocks ..geschüttelt,,nicht gerührt...

und die ahnungslosen  mütter der nation denken ihr junge geht einfach nur fahrradfahren...uuuaaahhhhhh.....


----------



## ricobra50 (8. Juni 2015)

Ist es  mit dem Arm schlimm ?


----------



## schlabberkette (8. Juni 2015)

wie, watt, wer?
verletzte????
was ist da los im land der teutonen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (8. Juni 2015)

So nach einen Tag Ruhe bin ich nun bereit, bereit wofür, euch eine kleine Geschichte zu erzählen eine wahre Geschichte!!!! Eine Geschichte von zwei Teutonen die sich auf machten eine schöne Zeit zu haben, ihr Ziel eine kleine Bergkette in Frankreich. Ziel war 3 Tage in eng anliegenden Lycra die Berge zu erklimmen was den einen Teutonen am ersten Tag nur unter Schmerzen und kleineren Pausen gelang das Wetter spielte auch nicht mit verfolgte die Ahnungslosen mit Regenschauer und Kälte! Der 2 Tag fing dann besser an Sonne ,Sonne Temperaturen Mitte der 20er und die Berge, lange Bergauffahrten, lange bergab die schmerzen in den Knien gingen dahin die Laune nach oben naja wie man es von mir kennt mit einigen Aussetzern, so wat. Am Abend gab es Pils da wahr alles wieder schön, Wetter wurde genial so wie Ich es in Vogesen noch nie erlebt hatte. Der Tag ging der Morgen folgte, Königsettape Col de Schlucht 12 km bergauf und ein paar kleinere Anstiege, die Propleme von den Vortagen vergessen zuletzt der Höhenkammweg dann die Abfahrt nach Orbey und dieser verfluchte letzte Anstieg zum Campingplatz!!! Fazit von den 3 ersten Tagen, Montag ein Tag wie in den letzten Jahren in den Vogesen, die anderen Tage geniales Wetter und Abende, technisch gesehen 2 Platten und ein kleineres Loch im Mantel. Fortsetung folgt..........
Ich geh mal von aus, das die ersten 3 Tage von uns euch ziemlich am Arsch vorbeigehen, dient aber eigentlich nur zur Spannungsaufbau!! Der 2 Beitrag " Die Anaconda beißt" folgt im laufe des Tages!!!!


----------



## Ketta (8. Juni 2015)

Spannungsaufbau check 

Ich warte.....


----------



## imfluss (8. Juni 2015)

Zwischen Hochöfen und über Müllbergen versteckt sich ein Juwel.
Eingeweihte kennen den Weg in dieses Paradies im Pott.
Man spricht auch von "Little Italy", das Flair ist mediterran.
Da wo die Windräder sind nehmen die Trails ihren Anfang.
Ob Finale oder Hoppenbruch - Hauptsache Italien !


----------



## rigger (8. Juni 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> und sowas nennt sich dann nachwuchsförderung,,,donnerstag armbruch,,,heute nose wheelie with faceplant on the rocks ..geschüttelt,,nicht gerührt...
> 
> und die ahnungslosen  mütter der nation denken ihr junge geht einfach nur fahrradfahren...uuuaaahhhhhh.....


Ich sach ma gute Besserung!!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Juni 2015)




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juni 2015)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> , euch eine kleine Geschichte zu erzählen eine wahre Geschichte!!!! Eine Geschichte von zwei dient aber eigentlich nur zur Spannungsaufbau!! Der 2 Beitrag " Die Anaconda beißt" folgt im laufe des Tages!!!!



der kamin knistert,,,es wurde ein whisky gewählt der nur zu besonderen anlässen den weg in den tumbler findet,,,heute ist so ein tag,,und """die anaconda beißt """ist der grund..denn reiseberichte (((besonders in der qualität))))eines fb sind so rar wie die gelegenheit auf dem trail sam hill zu überholen..

fb,,hau rein...


----------



## Ketta (8. Juni 2015)

Fb hat sich doch nicht etwa leer geschrieben?

Hier was zum Erhalt des Spannungsbogens


----------



## Der Cherusker (9. Juni 2015)

Wie schon erwähnt fuhren Wir den Höhenkammweg, sahen dann die kleine Hütte wo es gab Speiß und Trank ideal zum einkehren, runter vom Rad! Saßen dann schön in der Sonne direkt neben der Hütte der Wanderweg den wir letztes Jahr schon gefahren sind ihr wißt doch noch welchen ja genau den mit den Baumstämmen nach Baumstämmen ein paar meter Platz gespickt mit großen und kleinen Gesteinsbrocken wo jeder Zentimeter der letzte sein konnte. Kurz gedanklich im letzen Jahr aber kein Vergleich, Wettertechnisch dieses Jahr nicht zu schlagen. Morgen Bikepark Lac Blanc, der Mythos, abends noch kurz die Bikes getauscht, Oh Schreck Platten muß das ausgerechnet jetzt zwischen den 8 und 9 Tee sein egal besser heute abend als wie morgen Früh! Donnerstag morgen ab zum Bikepark, am besten hoch fahren unten bestimmt die Hölle los, ist auch egal runtergefahren La smooth einrollen unten angekommen mondiou die Schlange vor den Lift, nicht vorhanden, Bikekarte kaufen wieder hoch nochmal la smooth danach la Flow und la cool,la fat,la cool ich weißes einfach nicht mehr es ging so schnell hoch und wieder runter wir konnten es noch immer nicht fassen keine Liftschlange. Jetzt waren wir bereit für die Anconda aus den Lift raus runter laufen lassen durch die Brücke Lenker rechts da lauert das Biest, doch dieses Jahr trocken wie die Sarah weiter den Trail folgen da zwei Fahrer vor uns, langsammer, lassen uns vorbei auf einmal beißt sie zu, nein keiner von den beiden Fahrern die Anaconda!!! Auf geht's in hohen Bogen über den Lenker abrollen aufstehen und gucken ob was passiert, dann eine Frauenstimme von oben alles in Ordnung? Was alles in Ordnung, was für eine Frage, Vorsätze im Staub, Ehre im Dreck gut das es nicht matschig  war da währe mir nichts mehr zu eingefallen wieder aufs Bike das Dingen nach Hause fahren. Ich sage nur Anaonda wir werden uns wiedersehen dieses oder nächstes Jahr und dann beißt der FB zu!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Juni 2015)

wir fahren gleich ein paar tage harzen,,,hahnenklee,,braunlage und irgendwelche supermegaspecialsecrethiddentrails im harzerianer outback...wenn dann noch bedarf an action ist geht es auch noch nach winterberg.... danach  gibt es bestimmt   wieder neue geschichten aus dem buch des fb...


bikes ✔
bier ✔
batterien für diskokugel ✔

es kann los gehen------


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Juni 2015)

ohhh, was für schöne berichte aus los vosges
bikeurlaub-romantik-romane mit spannung
offensichtlich hattet ihr eine gute zeit
alles schien perfekt, bis zum sturz
aber wer nicht am limit fährt, der stürzt ja auch nicht
diesmal hast du noch gegen die anaconda verloren .... dennoch hast du es versucht
schapppooooohhh fb
sogar die trockene sarah (das biest) hat sich sorgen um dich gemacht hat!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (9. Juni 2015)

fb, ich bin baff... besser hätte ich es nicht beschreiben können  los vosges


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2015)

ach ist das schön ruhig hier

aber ich unterbrech den rekordversuch mal kurz
kann ja nachher weiter gehen

da ich ketta nich immer fragen kann, wie ich groß und stark werde und
ich grade zeit hatte, hab ich mal geguckt, was es dazu hier im forum gibt
fitness für den biker... hunderte threadseiten gibts dazu
krass
und weil ihr schon alle so alt seid, will ich euch ein video daraus zeigen
gibt bestimmt auch was für armbrüche und rumgedrehte
daumen

der spricht übrigens deutsch, merkt man nach ner zeit
viel spass beim üben sagen die am ende immer








ihr harzer ihr, wo seid ihr am sonntag?


----------



## Ketta (12. Juni 2015)

Also ich als Harzer vom letzten We fühle mich bei der Frage halb angesprochen, werde mir am So den neuen Trailpark in WiBe anschauen, schlabber kommt evtl mit oder wird in Willingen beim Bikefestival ausgesetzt.


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2015)

ahhh
genau du warst auch angesprochen
trailpark...
ist das so wie pod smrkem?
und in radfahrweite zum park in winterberg?
hmm
da fühl ich mich auch angesprochen


----------



## Ketta (12. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß nicht wie das ist, gleicher Parkplatz wie zum Bikepark aber dann auf der gleichen Seite hochradeln
Guckst du hier: 

http://www.trailpark-winterberg.de/


----------



## Ketta (12. Juni 2015)

Biste dabei?


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2015)

ich sach mal ja!
trailpark winterberg, pod smrkem in westfalen
ich hoffe, das ist keine radrennbahn mit kurven und wellchen...
wann bisse da?!


----------



## Ketta (12. Juni 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich sach mal ja!
> trailpark winterberg, pod smrkem in westfalen
> ich hoffe, das ist keine radrennbahn mit kurven und wellchen...
> wann bisse da?!



 cool, wenn schlabber fahren kann, wär das ja quasi eine Gelegenheit zum blind racing mit zurufen...
zeit wissen wir noch nicht...sag ich noch bescheid...


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2015)

alles klar

super!

und wenn ihr das lesen könnt,
ist die katze sowieso schon so gut wie im sack

blind fahren
pah!


ich mach nie was anderes




wenn ich nich weiß, wies weiter geht,
flieg ich natürlich immer noch wie die beiden aus dem älteren hopevideo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juni 2015)

so  liebe leute,,,der fb und ich sind wieder in teutonia ,, und haben viel erlebt,,,jau,,,auch beim biken,,,der harz wird ,,so glaube ich zumindest,,mtb-technisch total unterbewertet..es gibt in der nähe von braunlage zb. einige fette endurotrails wo jeder meter genau überlegt sein will..nichts mit"" feuer frei,,,meine gabel kann das""...
absolut nicht zu vergleichen mit den murmelbahnen im sauerland...
ich versuche mal über das ibc kontakt zu einem lokalen biker zu knüpfen..denn wir hatten gps,,und trotzdem haben wir einige geile abfahrten erst gefunden als wir schon unten waren..es geht eben nichts über einen local der bereit ist seine trails zu zeigen...und das ist auch gut so...
zu den bikeparks in braunlage und hahnenklee brauche ich mich wohl nicht äußern,,,oder doch,,,einfach nur klasse...zumindest für liebhaber von wurzelfeldern .....lecker...


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Juni 2015)

hat jemand etwa den harz unterbewertet? ein narr der sowas tut
tb, wenn du möchtest du kannst von mir auch den gps-track vom letzten wochenende haben...
ich weiß zwar nicht ob die trails vom rennen weiterhin befahren werden dürfen
aber sie waren echt richtig geil
und für den fall das jemand mal vor lauter unnötiger und langweiliger flowtrails
die überall aus dem boden gestampft werden und ach so in sind, vergessen hat, 
wozu man beim mountainbiken eigentlich den federweg braucht
dann fahrt im bikepark schulenberg im harz z.b. mal den neuen hidden trail
und ihr werdet daran erinnert was mountainbiken wirklich ausmacht
manche nennen es oldschool oder humpeldipumpel
ich nenne es mountainbiken wie es sein sollte


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Juni 2015)

also jojo
1. sonntag wollte ich eigentlich nach willingen zum dh gucken und rumstöbern, zumal der daumen biketechnisch eigentlich noch nicht wieder  so richtig einsatzbereit sein sollte
2. apropos blind racing mit der katze im sack....
3. nach sichtung des videos oben wird der daumen am sonntag unerwarteterweise doch schon wieder zu 72,49% einsatzbereit sein, so dass wir eigentlich einen blind-racing-zuruf-tag im trailpark winterberg einlegen könnten, aber ich will ausnahmsweise mal nix riskieren und würde mal auf´s biken verzichten wollen.... damit
4. für e2 zumindest körperlich alles takko ist oder wird



mmmhh..... verdammt
hat da jemand "lusche" in meinem kopf gerufen




.....ach weißte watt jojo
tu mal die ersten vier punkte vergessen tun
ich meld mich morgen nochmal
ich leb ja eh von tach zu tach
und der sonntach is noch weit weit wech!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juni 2015)

jau schlabber,,,gps-track ,,oder noch  besser ,,ihr kommt mit ,,,und wir machen zusammen eine oldschool-humpeldipumpel tour  weit abseits der heititeiti-autobahnen...


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2015)

ach geh ma ruhich einkaufen undn bißchen dh gucken ich krich die zeit schon noch rum
ich mach jetzt auch viel lauftraining mit meinem kleinen azawakh...


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau schlabber,,,gps-track ,,oder noch  besser ,,ihr kommt mit ,,,und wir machen zusammen eine oldschool-humpeldipumpel tour  weit abseits der heititeiti-autobahnen...


dabei sein ich muß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (13. Juni 2015)

jojo, ich horche morgen mal in meinen körper
außer blähtöne werd ich zwar nicht viel hören
aber ich weiß, dass ketta sich freuen würde
wenn se nich allein den trailpark erkunden darf.....

und jau tb und jojo und+++ 
gemeinsam humpeldirumpumpeln is doch am schönsten!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juni 2015)

dabei sein du musst joda,,äähh,,jojo..





@schlabber
die harzer rumpelrunde ist in planung..


----------



## diddie40 (13. Juni 2015)

ich wollen auch


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Juni 2015)

du mitkommen musst diddie!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juni 2015)

recht haben   der schlabber sehr...


----------



## rigger (13. Juni 2015)

Dabei sein ich muss!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (13. Juni 2015)

Gott sei Dank, da muß ich nicht mit bei Star Wars gibt es keine Klingonen muß mich so wieso von den alten Wookie erholen!!!


----------



## enduro pro (13. Juni 2015)

Harzer Roller hört sich gut an...rumpeldipumpel auch... Aber am besten liest sich die Gästeliste für den Event ...

Dabei ich bin

Und der klingone bekommt ne "Special guest Rolle" in dem Stück


----------



## diddie40 (13. Juni 2015)

Das klingt alles super, habe gerade mal meinen Terminkalender angeschaut, wird zumindest in nächster Zeit schwierig. Einziges freie We ist bei mir am 11./12.7. Dann ist erst mal Urlaub angesagt


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Juni 2015)

ich hab auch grad mal den terminkalender gecheckt 

UNFASSBAR!!!

am 11./12. juli hätten wir auch zeit.... coolio!!!!

@Ketta 
wieso hab ich da kein rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (13. Juni 2015)

Wahnsinn die ketten haben mal Zeit!!


----------



## Ketta (13. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## jojo2 (13. Juni 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich hab auch grad mal den terminkalender gecheckt
> 
> UNFASSBAR!!!
> 
> ...



ich hatte auch mal son kaputten kalender
irgendwas kann da nich stimmen...
guck noch mal nach




Ketta schrieb:


> Wird der mal so?
> 
> this HTML class. Value is http://static.wamiz.



ähmm
bestimmt, aber
ich seh leider nix


----------



## Ketta (13. Juni 2015)

.


jojo2 schrieb:


> ähmm
> bestimmt, aber
> ich seh leider nix



Ich arbeite noch daran ein Foto zu finden und als Foto einzufügen, klappt aber irgendwie nicht. Viel besser könntest du ein Foto machen von deinem Azawakh, dann sehen wir wenigstens deinen und nicht irgendeinen. Das hat doch auch keiner verstanden, Lauftraining mit Azawakh...


----------



## Ketta (13. Juni 2015)




----------



## Ketta (13. Juni 2015)

Und wenn er groß ist, so:


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Juni 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ach geh ma ruhich einkaufen undn bißchen dh gucken ich krich die zeit schon noch rum
> ich mach jetzt auch viel lauftraining mit meinem kleinen azawakh...



so jojo, es ist entschieden
ich hätte wirklich gerne mit euch den trailpark winterberg angetestet
aber ich lass mich morgen von ketta in willingen absetzen
und werde dort ein bisken shoppen und die racer gebührend anfeuern
endlich mal nicht selber biken müssen!!!

euch viel spass, bin gespannt ob´s euch im trailpark gefällt

azawakh....... ich dacht das wär´n indianerstamm...


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Juni 2015)

Salute, heute jemand in heimischen Wäldern unterwegs?


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ich morgen in willingen
> ein bisken shoppen und
> endlich mal nicht selber biken müssen!!!



dann hab ich nur eine staubwolke vor mir!
super!

und falls du einen magic mary 27.5 gravity dingens vert- oder trailstar bei schwalbe kaufen kannst...
bring mir einen mit
ähemm

bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juni 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Dabei sein ich muss!!



möge mit dir sein die kraft ...denn das alles du treten musst du weißt..

@Papa-Joe
ich vermute mal das die krieger sich noch von der gestrigen schlacht im teuto erholen müssen..40 jahre almhütte...sogar der fb hat getanzt..



für den 11/12 habe ich noch keinen local ,,,morgen frage ich mal nach was ein profesioneller tourguide so an dollar sehen will...

@Ketta + @jojo2

lohnt sich der trailpark in winterberg ?

bei azawakh dachte ich an den bruder von obi wan kenobi,,,aber eines ist sicher,,,wenn du den hund mit dem bike überholen kannst bist du richtig  schnell...


----------



## Ketta (14. Juni 2015)

@Teuto Biker  kannste mal bei Trailtech fragen, die haben glaub ich schöne Touren im Angebot 

Trailpark Winterberg können wir heut abend von berichten


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juni 2015)

alles klar,,trailtech,,,,tour mit wenig uh aber gaaaanz viel oldschool rumpeldipumpeldi - dh...


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2015)

so!
wieder zuhause
aber ich kann jetzt nich vom trailcenter erzählen
erst will ich duschen und dann die wiederholung von leogang angucken

aber eins schon mal vorab:
der neue pumptrack in winterberg.
das is endlich mal einer! der macht spass
bin mehr als 20 runden gefahren
dann gibt der auch kraft
aber jetzt bin ich kaputt und duschen

ketta wird berichten.


hat jedenfalls spass gemacht
der ganze tach!

tolles benutzerbild tb
das gefällt mir!


----------



## Ketta (14. Juni 2015)

Ketta schaut jetzt auch erstmal Leogang...


----------



## rigger (14. Juni 2015)

Ich sag nur heiles Rennen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (14. Juni 2015)

Also jojo und ich waren uns einig, den Trailpark in Wibe kann man mal machen, das war ganz nett, wir haben hauptsächlich schwarz und rot gemacht und noch längst nicht alle Trails gesehen, vllt die Hälfte. Es lohnt sich aber nicht extra dafür dahinzufahren. Es ist überwiegend flach und kurvig, sonst passiert nicht viel. Die Ausschliderung war allerdings kagge...


----------



## schlabberkette (14. Juni 2015)

da läuft man heute ahnungslos durch willingen
und wen trifft man alles?
die creme de la creme des mtb-endurosports!!!















 

VIVA TEUTONIA !!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juni 2015)

ja da schau her,,,,der jensemann,,,platz 178 hat er rausgekeult,,,sauber....
die anderen kenne ich nicht,,,,aber mit der startnummer 100+101 würde ich gern mal ein tänzchen wagen..
gut das der trailpark in wibe nicht der kracher ist,,,so kann man sich mit ruhigem gewissen wieder gondeln lassen..


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2015)

tb
kannste alle kennenlernen
hier erstmal ein video vom freund von anneke (nr 100)
(gleich in den ersten einstellungen)


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juni 2015)

ooohh,,äääähhh,,netter typ,,und tanzen kann er auch,,,,,die 101 gefällt mir sowieso besser..


----------



## Ketta (15. Juni 2015)

@Teuto Biker   die 101 ist noch nicht volljährig


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juni 2015)

oh männo,,,zu jung  oder  mit einem bulldozer liiert..die bikeszene ist aber auch  kompliziert,,,ich bleibe in der tanzschule,,da ist der tanzlehrer noch die nr. 1.....


----------



## rigger (15. Juni 2015)

16 reicht doch oder nicht? 

Was waren denn die neuesten Trends in Willingen? 32" Laufräder
Und auch noch als FATbike?

Morgen um 18 Uhr wollte ich wohl ne lockere runde durch den Teuto drehen, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen.


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2015)

tb
nimm den vom obersten foto
mit dem kannse whisky trinken
sauf ihn untern tisch!
der hat mir nämlich mal eins seiner fahrräder geliehen und
mich gegen nen baum fahren lassen
seitdem klingt meine schulter wie schrauben in einem sandsäckchen
und fühlt sich auch genauso an


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juni 2015)

alles klar jojo,,,den schnapp ich mir,,,dass bekommt der wieder,,,die schottische  vendetta...
........schraube um schraube,,arm um arm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juni 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> 16 reicht doch oder nicht?



für einen whisky schon.......


----------



## Papa-Joe (15. Juni 2015)

Glorreiche Teutonen! Ist am Mittwoch Vormittag jemand von euch unterwegs?


----------



## jojo2 (16. Juni 2015)

für jana!

norweger sind...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLQ3W8a04H9nMPqONqxByoYhU5XsclWV3O&v=Ilw_o-SJz4I

wie kanadier!

brmmm brmmmmm!!



auf norwegisch
braaap braaap braaapp

("so fährt man den scheiß!!")


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2015)

Papa-Joe schrieb:


> Glorreiche Teutonen! Ist am Mittwoch Vormittag jemand von euch unterwegs?



am donnerstag ab 9:30 ist teutonischer frühsport angesagt....
es trifft sich die leistungsklasse 7c/g ....langsam hoch,,langsam runter,,,schnell müde...
dabei ???


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2015)

die sache mit dem 11/12 läuft...ich warte noch auf eine antwort von jemanden der jeden stein im harz kennen soll..leider meldet er sich nicht zurück ob er bock hat uns zu guiden oder nicht...
bis morgen warte ich noch und dann frage ich jemand anderen..
wie es ausschaut fahre ich am 10. nach der tanzschule mit dem wohnklo zum treff,,wo immer der auch ist..
wollt ihr  auch campen oder eine suite mit meerblick ???


----------



## diddie40 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich komme am 10. von Sonthofen, denke, dass ich dann erst mal ne Nacht zu Hause verbringen werde und am nächsten Morgen früh starte. Unterkunft ist mir egal, habe selber aber kein Zelt zum campen. Richtiges Bett mit Frühstück und Dusche würde ich auch nehmen.
Wo ist denn am Donnerstag Treff. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juni 2015)

TB, wann hast du denn am 10 tanzschule zu ende??? haste noch platz im klo???


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2015)

wenn du die buchung bestätigst gehört das untere bett dir....
ich werde versuchen am 10. gegen 17°° die tanzschuhe an den nagel zu hängen..kann aber auch 1 stunde früher oder später werden....wohnklo ist dann fertig gepackt und es kann los gehen..

@diddie40
wir haben noch nichts besprochen,,,aber ich mach mal einfach bocketal zum treffpunkt..

9:30 / bocketal


----------



## rigger (16. Juni 2015)

Heute wirds bei mir 1830 dörenther Klippen wenn noch einer mit will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2015)

strike,,,,wir haben für den 12. den tour guide der mir empfohlen wurde ....
start ist in wernigerode,,,dann brauchen wir am ende der tour keinen berg mehr hochkeulen...
jetzt fehlt nur noch ein showprogramm für den samstag ... gps-tour oder bikepark..


----------



## Ketta (16. Juni 2015)

Wernigerode waren wir auch schonmal...da wars am besten


----------



## Ketta (16. Juni 2015)

@Teuto Biker  stellst du dich mit deinem wohnklo aufn Campingplatz oder irgendwo hin?


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2015)

mir egal wo die karre steht,,es gibt zwar einen stellplatz in wernigerode,,aber wenn ihr mit dem wohnwagen anreist gehe ich auch auf einen campingplatz,,,empfehlungen für b+b habe ich auch...


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juni 2015)

Also ich sach mal gebucht 

Ich werd meine Tanzschule dann auch mal in andere Hände geben


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2015)

ja genau,,,der selbstbewusste  mann muss auch loslassen können...
natürlich nur wenn der mann nicht der pfleger vom fb ist...das läuft unter schicksal..

betthupferl
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (16. Juni 2015)

also zur info.... fb`chen lebt noch hab in gestern in tb`s tanzschule gesehen.....

tb:  bocketal paßt ... du weißt ja wo der kleine butcher gucken will......


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2015)

jau,,bei den stairways to heaven,,,dat wird nixxxxxxxxxx...........gucken ja,,aber nicht anfassen..fb lebt,,es war ja am samstag noch nicht eindeutig ob er das schafft,,,schön..


----------



## rigger (16. Juni 2015)

War ne schöne runde heute, hab noch imfluss und zwei Kumpels getroffen.
Trailtechnisch geht so einiges im teuto!!

Samstag gehts zum piesberg wenn noch einer Bock hat!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. Juni 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> am donnerstag ab 9:30 ist teutonischer frühsport angesagt....
> es trifft sich die leistungsklasse 7c/g ....langsam hoch,,langsam runter,,,schnell müde...
> dabei ???



Donnerstag ruft leider wieder die Arbeit...


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Juni 2015)

hey tb
ich hab etwas für dich entdeckt, was du dir hinten an dein wohnklo dranhängen könntest
da hätten wir alle was von!!
http://mpora.com/articles/whisky-trailer#0p6ofAsYIPM5tBQx.97


----------



## enduro pro (17. Juni 2015)

9.30 bvally bin dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juni 2015)

das nenne ich mal einen sinnvollen anhänger...
nicht so ein hänger auf dem ein pferd steht das selber laufen könnte und sowieso viel lieber auf der wiese stehen geblieben wäre ,,oder so,,
die auswahl an meiner bordbar ist zwar nicht ganz so gross,,aber für einen durchhänger reicht es auch ohne den anhänger....


----------



## rigger (17. Juni 2015)

In deiner bordbar zählt eher Qualität statt Quantität!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juni 2015)

jau rigger,,,seit gestern in der bordbar,,,,dass leben ist einfach  zu kurz um schlechten whisky zu trinken,,,kannst du testen falls du mit zum harzen kommst.....oder bestellen,,,ist jeden penny wert.....

 
*Tamdhu 2006 The Ultimate Cask Strength 64,5% 0,7 l *
Alkoholgehalt: 64.50 % Vol.

Lieferzeit: 2-3 Werktage

Verfügbarkeit:

11 lagernd
Stückzahl pro Karton: 6
 Login für Preis 
Beschreibung
Verkosternotiz
Der Tamdhu 2006 The Ultimate Cask Strength reift in Sherryfässern und ist weder kältefiltriert noch mit Farbstoffen versehen.

Destilliert: 02/2006
Abgefüllt: 03/2015

Limitiert auf 614 Flaschen weltweit!


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juni 2015)

den ketten  viel spaß beim broken rocken,,,zeigt denen mal wie die hexe auf dem stiel sitzt,,aber macht keinen harzer roller..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (19. Juni 2015)

Jo allen viel Spass im Harz bei der trailtrophy! 

Was geht am WE so im Teuto?


----------



## enduro pro (19. Juni 2015)

Sonntag je nach Wetter Altherrenrunde um 11 im b-tal


----------



## imfluss (19. Juni 2015)

Samstag Trailrunde um 13 Uhr ab Wanderparkplatz Dörenther Klippen


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juni 2015)

dann will ich auch noch schnell:
ihr ketten im harz
viel spass!
was immer ihr da auch macht

ach geht mal einfach fahrrad fahren
so wie die jungs hier


(seit ich tschechien ein klein bißchen kennen gelernt hab, wird der osten immer interessanter für mich) 








imfluss
ich war davon ausgegangen, dass du die tt im harz mitfährst...?


----------



## imfluss (19. Juni 2015)

War ich auch aber ging leider nicht :|


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juni 2015)

danke jungs
wir werden einfach nur spässken haben
sollen die anderen doch gegen die zeit fahren 
ich glaub ich mach es wie der gwin ohne kette
entspannt den berg runterrollern
außerdem muss ich energie sparen
für e-two wuuuuhuhuuuuuu


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juni 2015)

imfluss
es hat sich leider niemand gemeldet
dir viel erfolg !!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juni 2015)

mittwoch 18°° treff in greven zum tanz durch den dorbaum,,,,dort soll es ,mit sehr wenigen hm, möglich sein richtig schöne single trails zu fahren..ulli und thorsten laden ein..kein bolzen,,,nur genießen..


----------



## Papa-Joe (22. Juni 2015)

Am 05.07. fahre ich nach Willingen. Noch wer Bock auf Ballern am Ettelsberg?
Btw. der große Sprung unten an der falsche Null steht wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (22. Juni 2015)

Bericht aus dem Harz

Die Trailtrophy war eine tolle Veranstaltung, Sa in St. Andreasberg 3 Strecken im Park und 2 außerhalb, gestern in Braunlage 3 Strecken im Park und 1 außerhalb. Sa mit Regen, gestern trocken. Super Stimmung, nette Leute, top organisiert und viele gute Preise für die Gewinner. Wir alle, 10 teutonische Krieger,  haben die Fahnen hochgehalten. Alle sind (fast) heil und gut durchgekommen. Einer musste natürlich wieder etwas nach vorne drängen...




 

Klasse gemacht! 

Heute noch eine Tour und dann gehts heim...


----------



## rigger (22. Juni 2015)

Wir fahren am Sonntag nach Willingen.

Den Harzer Rollern Glückwunsch zu den guten Platzierungen!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. Juni 2015)

ja sauber,,,habe gehört das die ketta platz 10 von über 20 teilnehmerinnen  belegt hat,,,mein respekt dafür,,,,und das der schlabber ganz froh ist das er nicht noch einen platz eher belegt hat,,,sonst hätte er den schwarzen hund gewonnen....der typ da ganz links sieht aber auch nicht so wirklich glücklich damit aus..


----------



## rigger (22. Juni 2015)

Was habt ihr denn mit Feicel gemacht, 15. Platz! Habt ihr dem Maikäfer Flugbenzin gegeben?


----------



## schlabberkette (22. Juni 2015)

faicel hat nur ein kleines bißchen hiervon bekommen und schon ging er ab....





... und rollte durch den harz


----------



## jojo2 (23. Juni 2015)

also ich kenn leute, die fliegen grad nach kanada
und die wollt ich mal eben grüßen
seid gegrüßt!

für das grüßen kommt mir das video hier grad gelegen
und nach dem nächsten wochenende werd ich mir auch
northshores anlegen wie die da in diesem mountainbikemuseum
(vielleicht kommt ihr, die ihr grad nach kanada fliegt, mich dann ja mal besuchen
in winzigklein-kanada, nds)






und!
vielleicht hab ich dann ja auch bereits einen traildog!
vielleicht
so wie den hier
der is so was von fast
fast wie meiner
bald wird

so verdammt fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (23. Juni 2015)

Morgen, 14:15 Klippenparkplatz. Falls noch wer Lust hat...


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Juni 2015)

oh papa,,,wir waren erst ab 18°° im teuto,,,und da gab es dieses video zu sehen,,jetzt auch für dich::


----------



## enduro pro (24. Juni 2015)

Upps


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Juni 2015)

@enduro pro
ich sach nix !!!!!!!!!!!!

vor der tour in den  harz sollte man evtl. nochmal den dentisten seines vertrauens aufsuchen und kontrollieren lassen ob die dritten noch fest genug sitzen...

vorschau ::::::::


----------



## diddie40 (25. Juni 2015)

Den bin ich schon mal gefahren. Tolles Ding


----------



## enduro pro (25. Juni 2015)

Och menno, jetzt ist das lustige Video nicht mehr verfügbar


----------



## diddie40 (25. Juni 2015)

Für alle, die wie ich ihre AV Ventil Felge auf tubeless umrüsten wollen: hier gibt es die passenden Ventile:
http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Berei....html?MODsid=4292e1aece4ce1c4fe6d6813e7ecdc30


----------



## ricobra50 (25. Juni 2015)

Tolle Videos werde ich gerne dabei.
Zu Zeit bin ich in Holland Wasser Sport ist angesagt  !!


----------



## diddie40 (25. Juni 2015)

viel Spaß


----------



## diddie40 (25. Juni 2015)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (26. Juni 2015)

Geht was am Wochenende???


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2015)

Willingen!!


----------



## Ketta (26. Juni 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Geht was am Wochenende???


Glüder Sonntag?


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juni 2015)

Glüder ???? Hart


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juni 2015)

ich wäre interessiert wenn sich noch jemand aus meiner ecke meldet...


----------



## diddie40 (26. Juni 2015)

Ich muss Sontag spätestens um 16:00 wieder zu Hause sein. Lohnt sich für mich nicht. Werde hier fahren


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Juni 2015)

jau,,,ich stehe am wochenende im marina hafen in greven...wer in der nähe ist und durst bekommt dem kann dort geholfen werden...

thema ::
speyside meets islay and sausages meets fire


----------



## enduro pro (26. Juni 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau,,,ich stehe am wochenende im marina hafen in greven...wer in der nähe ist und durst bekommt dem kann dort geholfen werden...
> 
> thema ::
> speyside meets islay and sausages meets fire



??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Ketta (27. Juni 2015)

So wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2015)

Gut schauts aus


----------



## imfluss (27. Juni 2015)

Sehr coole Vibes da bei der TT. Wir brauchen dringend eine TT im Teuto, sozusagen eine TTT.


----------



## Papa-Joe (27. Juni 2015)

Morgen jemand Lust auf Dörenberg?

TTT... das hat ja noch nicht mal Audi hinbekommen!


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. Juni 2015)

Morgen wie immer Bocketal 11Uhr wenn einer Lust hat bin um elfe da!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (27. Juni 2015)

FB


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Juni 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Fliegenbein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juni 2015)

ach fb,,,wo ist die zeit geblieben ????klar sieht man dir dein alter extrem an,,.aber was zählt ist wie jung du im kopf geblieben bist...und da gehst du gerne mal als 5-6 jähriger durch..
herzlichen glückwunsch und viel spaß beim sackhüpfen ...


----------



## diddie40 (29. Juni 2015)

Glückwunsch FB, so jung wirst du nie wieder. hau rein


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2015)

Glückwunsch FB!


----------



## brcrew (29. Juni 2015)

Alles gute mein kleiner fb!


----------



## imfluss (29. Juni 2015)

Happy Birthday FB ! Rock on


----------



## Totoxl (29. Juni 2015)

Auch von mir alles Gute FB


----------



## enduro pro (29. Juni 2015)

FB


----------



## Ketta (29. Juni 2015)

Oh Mondieu, allet Jute lieber fb!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juni 2015)

morgen ist um 17°° treff,,,da kann der süße direkt einen ausgeben.........


----------



## butcherbird (29. Juni 2015)

Jau von mir auch fbchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (29. Juni 2015)

`Treff Bockevally.....TB


----------



## Der Cherusker (29. Juni 2015)

Da werden die Augen schon ein bischen feucht, vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!!! Schön von Dir zu höhren Scotti und gleich als erster, jetzt keinen Neid FB hat euch alle Lieb!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juni 2015)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> FB hat euch alle Lieb!!!



mich auch ????


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Juni 2015)

oh mondieu
ich war etwas indisponiert
deine feuchten augen sind bestimmt schon längst wieder getrocknet
alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag fb!!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juni 2015)

fast hätte ich dir zuerst gratuliert fb
also heute 
heute hätte ich dir fast als erster gratuliert
wieder nur zweiter
macht mir aber gar nix
hinter schlabber bin ich gerne zweiter

herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich fb!


----------



## scott-bussi (30. Juni 2015)

Gerne Guido!


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Juli 2015)

Hoffi, guck dir das mal an für eure Harztour!
Da habt ihr alle Highlights. Frag mal den Guide danach oder besorgt euch GPS-Daten, sonst findet ihr das nie.
Wir sind von Wernigerode mit der Schmalspurbahn hoch gefahren.
Eine absolute Hammertour!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juli 2015)

0
#2 janisj 

 21.08.2012, 13:53
Gibts,
Ich empfele "Hasifisch" anzuschließen, der fährt dort ofter.
___________________________________________________________

jau,,,wir haben genau den guide der in dem kommentar unter dem video empfohlen wird..


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juli 2015)

und wen es interessiert,,,wird werden ca. am  freitag das erste lokale bikeforum sein mit 1000000 hits ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (1. Juli 2015)

Und was für Hits! Hits wie "Hit the road Jack", "So ne Affen Hitse" und "Hit the tree"!

Bis jetzt sind wir am Sonntag vier Leute in Willingen. Noch wer?


----------



## jojo2 (1. Juli 2015)

ich konnte mich nicht recht entscheiden,
ob ich erzählen soll, was ich bis vor ein paar tagen gemacht hab
eigentlich weiß ich das immer noch nich

also zum einen hab ich ein video gemacht
mit einem hund
aber das is passwortgeschützt. das kann keiner sehn


dann war ich weg
das hat auch keiner sehen können
und da war ich dann radfahren
hat auch kaum einer gesehen
eine drohne war dabei, aber die hat mich auch nicht gesehen

ach was solls:
ich war in frankreich und das war lustig!
und ich bin leider bereits wieder so fit, dass ich in meiner erinnerung schon wieder alles verkläre
und bedauere, nicht mehr da zu sein
ach käse.

egal!
toll wars da, wo keiner ma guckt
und man einfach mal die sau raus lassen darf
oder auch maln stück runterschieben darf, weil die
offchamberkurve gar keine richtige kurve ist, sondern eigentlich nur ne
klippe, wo man sich runterfallen lassen muss und sich dabei in die richtige richtung drehen sollte

www.pinkbike.com/video/413854/


so und noch besser war das da


----------



## freetourer (1. Juli 2015)

Fast könnte man denken heute wäre der 01.04.

http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...as-am-dorenberg-sollen-illegale-radler-filmen


----------



## rigger (1. Juli 2015)

Ist Samstag jemand in Olpe zum Biken am fahlenscheid, die haben dieses WE auf


----------



## enduro pro (1. Juli 2015)

TB, wo steigt die millionenparty?????


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juli 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem ort mitten in teutonia ??? evtl. mit schwimmteich !!!
und dem fb als kellner,,,nur mit sakko und krawatte bekleidet ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juli 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Fast könnte man denken heute wäre der 01.04.
> 
> http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...as-am-dorenberg-sollen-illegale-radler-filmen




die meinen es ernst oder ??? meinen ja,,aber das umsetzen sieht *noch* etwas hilflos aus ..
ein schild mit "downhillfahren verboten "" ist schon lustig..wie genau hat der gesetzgeber downhillfahren definiert ??? was ist downhillfahren im rechtlichen und öffentlichen sinne  überhaupt ???? das keine bauwerke und neue pfade im wald erschaffen werden dürfen ist eindeutig reglementiert,, und wohl nicht verhandelbar..aber wer so ein hilfloses schild aufstellt ist  nicht zu beneiden...
es wäre total nett von dir ,wenn du von den schildbürgern eine info bekommen hast , was genau gemeint ist und  uns das mitteilen könntest..


downhill kommt ,so glaube ich ,aus dem englischen und bezeichnet im ursprünglichen das jemand mit skiern einen berg hinab fährt...



*verkaufe : wildkameras*
*die meisten sind nur wenige tage alt und nur einmal vom baum gefallen*


----------



## enduro pro (1. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem ort mitten in teutonia ??? evtl. mit schwimmteich !!!
> und dem fb als kellner,,,nur mit sakko und krawatte bekleidet ???



das können wir machen...nur die sache mit dem FB find ich nicht so prickelnd...vielleicht du im borat??? hab gehört du bist damit groß geworden  

termin????


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Juli 2015)

ich kann nicht so gut kellnern,,ein volles glas aus der hand geben widerspricht absolut meiner natur..
aber wie wäre es mit dem 29.08 ??? 
einen tag vorher komme ich aus tschechien wieder,,könnte dann ganz frisches kristallisiertes schweinefleisch   mitbringen...für methschnittchen quasi...


----------



## freetourer (1. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die meinen es ernst oder ??? meinen ja,,aber das umsetzen sieht *noch* etwas hilflos aus ..
> ein schild mit "downhillfahren verboten "" ist schon lustig..wie genau hat der gesetzgeber downhillfahren definiert ??? was ist downhillfahren im rechtlichen und öffentlichen sinne  überhaupt ???? das keine bauwerke und neue pfade im wald erschaffen werden dürfen ist eindeutig reglementiert,, und wohl nicht verhandelbar..aber wer so ein hilfloses schild aufstellt ist  nicht zu beneiden...
> es wäre total nett von dir ,wenn du von den schildbürgern eine info bekommen hast , was genau gemeint ist und  uns das mitteilen könntest..
> 
> ...



Hi .

Ich bin da auch nicht näher informiert - mit den Schildaufstellern stehe ich auch nicht in Kontakt (ist jeglicher Kontakt von deren Seite überhaupt erwünscht ).

Ich fahre zwar so wie ihr ja auch eher meist im Ibbenbürener / Brochterbecker Raum - zum Dörenberg geht es aber auch ab und an mal, deshalb verfolge ich die dortige Entwicklung.

Wenn der eigentliche Hintergrund nicht so traurig wäre - dann könnte man sich über die Art und Weise der Umsetzung köstlich amüsieren. 

P.S.: An (Deinen) Wildkameras hätte ich eventuell Interesse - ich wollte schon immer mal verfolgen, welche Taube mir auf den Sonnenschirm auf meinen Balkon scheißt. Die gehört dafür nämlich anständig bestraft.


----------



## jojo2 (1. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich kann nicht so gut kellnern,,ein volles glas aus der hand geben widerspricht absolut meiner natur..
> aber wie wäre es mit dem 29.08 ???
> einen tag vorher komme ich aus tschechien wieder,,könnte dann ganz frisches kristallisiertes schweinefleisch   mitbringen...für methschnittchen quasi...




oh mann tb
ich leg mich nieder.
solche sätze allein sind schon 100 klicks wert
danke dir für den schönen nachmittag,
den ich dummerweise nur am schreibtisch rumsitz,
aber nich will.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2015)

gern geschehen jojo.
du bekommst also auch kein hitzefrei ???
hier ist es aber auch lustig,,,alle finden den wind aus der klimaanlage total toll,,,kein wunder,,,die kennen ja auch keinen fahrtwind auf einem mtb..
so wie der affe im zoo,,der sich über den neuen kletterbaum freut,,aber nur weil er keinen wald kennt.....


----------



## enduro pro (2. Juli 2015)

Fahrtwind im Haar und Wald am Reifen  wann ???


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Juli 2015)

bei mir geht nur mittwoch,,,und dann nur bis 16°°,,und sa.+so. natürlich harzen...
hier mal die wettervorhersage für wernigerode:::::::


Sa
11.07.





25° / 12°
Es wird sonnig, dabei gibt es 13,5 Sonnenstunden.
Der UV-Index beträgt 7.
06:00
sonnig




16°
Morgens
Risiko 0%




mäßige Böen
(20 km/h)
12:00
sonnig




23°
Mittags
Risiko 0%




frische Böen
(33 km/h)
18:00
sonnig




22°
Abends
Risiko 0%




frische Böen
(33 km/h)
24:00
klar




16°
Nachts
Risiko 0%




schwache Böen
(17 km/h)
Zur Tagesübersicht im 3-Stundentakt


So
12.07.




27° / 15°
Es wird sonnig, dabei gibt es 13,5 Sonnenstunden.
Der UV-Index beträgt 7.
06:00
sonnig




19°
Morgens
Risiko 0%




schwache Böen
(15 km/h)
12:00
sonnig




24°
Mittags
Risiko 0%




frische Böen
(31 km/h)
18:00
sonnig




24°
Abends
Risiko 0%




frische Böen
(31 km/h)
24:00
klar




15°
Nachts
Risiko 0%




schwache Böen
(17 km/h)

< 0,1 l/m²




mäßige Böen
(22 km/h)


----------



## diddie40 (2. Juli 2015)

nachts 0% Risiko!!!!! Prost!


----------



## diddie40 (2. Juli 2015)

Werde am We sicherlich biken, mache das aber von den Temperaturen und den angekündigten Gewitter abhängig.
Jetzt gehe ich erst  mal schwimmen, vielleicht drehe ich danach noch hier ne kleine Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2015)

Baden war ich auch grad! 

Sind ja perfekte Wetterbedingungen fürn Harz, ich frei mich!!


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juli 2015)

versteh ich
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ungl...t-um-haaresbreite-video.759102/#post-13062468


----------



## enduro pro (2. Juli 2015)

komme grad aus dem pool....fucking hell war das gut... ich liebe schwimmen bei Flutlicht 
nacktschwimmen, äääääh nachtschwimmen


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2015)

okay nackt radfahren wär ne alternative
is aber keine

von hipsterseite also von mir aus ist diesem artikel nix hinzuzufügen

http://www.spiegel.de/stil/retro-trikots-aus-merinowolle-a-1041748.html


außer vielleicht: nie mit plastik mischen. finde ich.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juli 2015)

unserem freund dem XXXXXXXX ist es jetzt komplett rein geregnet...
der freak hat einen cc-fahrer aus osnabrück auf das übelste beschimpft,,dass ist ja nichts neues...nur das sein hund den biker im anschluss der ,,ich nenne es mal diskusion,,,in die wade gebissen hat ist schon eine neue dimension...
ob er den hund sogar auf den biker gehetzt hat wird gerade von der staatsanwaltschaft geklärt..der geschädigte ist kein kleiner bengel der sich mit einem eis abspeisen lässt,,,sondern ein ziemlich großer bengel bei der sparkasse osnabrück...
der hat alle behörden von polizei bis zur landschaftsschutzbehörde darüber informiert..
die kannten den XXXXXXX schon...
bin mal gespannt was daraus wird,,,könnte mir vorstellen das so ein kranker freak nicht aufgibt sondern sich was neues einfallen läßt...


............augen auf beim biken.....


----------



## enduro pro (3. Juli 2015)

Krass der Typ...


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Juli 2015)

wattt?
völlig krank der tüp!
hoffentlich kriegen die den jetzt mal so richtig am arsch!!!

kehr wat war ich schon lange nich mehr hier
ich grüße euch!!!!

hat der jojo eigentlich schon von unserem gemeinsamen abenteuer an der südwestfront bei den franzorianern erzählt?
nicht so richtig, oder? vielleicht kommt da ja noch was..... ich komm ja zu nix
jojoooo??


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Juli 2015)

joooooooojooooooooooo !!!!!!!!
du wirst hier gebraucht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2015)

wo ist jojo?????
ist auch er dem schwaben zum opfer gefallen ????
oder hat er sich in den ämsländ mountains verfahren und wartet darauf gerettet zu werden ???
noch 12 stunden,,dann schicke ich den fb los.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (4. Juli 2015)

Jojo macht bestimmt wieder Lauftraining mit  seinem Azawakh


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> noch 12 stunden,,dann schicke ich den fb los.....


und wer rettet mich dann???

ich musste gestern meinen geburtstach feiern und hatte keine zeit
gleich gibts aber geburtstachtorte
deswegen hab ich keine zeit und muss es jetzt ganz schnell machen



unsere fahrt zu den franzosianern

das war toll - um mal mit dem ende anzufangen
und so nah leben die franzosianer, gleich um die ecke. wir warn irre schnell bei denen
ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich da nicht schon viel öfterer zum radfahren hingefahren bin.
ich hab mich ins auto gesetzt, einmal kurz die augen zugemacht und dann hat schlabber gesacht,
dass wir 43 euro 50 fürn tunnel durchn berg
bezahlen müssen und schon waren wir da. brüder zur sonne! so einfach kann das gehen!!

und so sieht das da aus bei den franzosianern in der sonne: http://www.echo-online.de/freizeit/...cial/frankreich/Les-Arcs-Savoyen;art2377,4535



toll fand ich auch, dass die franzosianer von überall herkommen.
aus schottland, aus wales, aus dänemark, manche haben ganz dicke arme und tattoos überall und manche sind sehr hübsch und blond und kommen aus neuseeland. und alle sprechen irgendwie englisch. das fand ich auch sehr erstaunlich, hätt ich vorher nich gedacht.

aber das tollste war, dass die ungefähr 200 radfahrer, die wir da getroffen haben, nich alle schneller waren als ich. na gut, die hatten auch ein handicap, die mussten blind fahren. ich hatte schlabber dabei, immer wenn ich die augen wieder aufgemacht hab, waren wir auch schon am ziel. danke schlabber!!

und schlabber hat mir auch gezeigt, dass meine fahrradgabel nicht nur dazu da ist, mein vorderrad festzuhalten. das wusste ich vorher gar nicht. dann konnte ich auch ganz wild blind fahren und so ist auch schlabber nicht letzter geworden.

ich war mir vor dem rennen total sicher, dass ich ein nun für ein endurorennen in den vogesen gut vorbereitet war.
und ich glaub, da hab ich mich auch nich belogen. ich war ausreichend fit für einen krassen tag in den vogesen – so wie in dabo.


bei les arcs waren wir
allerdings drei tage im renntempo unterwegs...

das war toll

so toll





so tb

jetzt muss ich aber wieder schluß machen. ich muss bald geburtsagstorte essen.

darum nur noch schnell drei bilder



      




und ein video (nur eins – obwohl ich schon sechs gefunden hab) mit vielen, vielen, vielen bildern
zwischen meinen gehirnwindungen - so war das

toll war das!








so toll!!

keine ahnung wie ich die anhänge wegkriege, musst du dir wegdenken


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2015)

wir werden sehen,,,der fb ist noch an der ladestation,,,aber programmiert ist er schon...
erst die hüte vom schwaben abreissen,,wenn er den jojo dort nicht findet,,,die wälder zwischen ankum und lingen entlauben..

gott sei dank,,,der fb bekommt hitzefrei...


glückwunsch jojo,,,zum geburtstag alles gute nachträglich...


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juli 2015)

der azawakh schläft hinter mir  

eins noch!


----------



## diddie40 (4. Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag Jojo
Was macht ihr denn so heute bei dem tollen Wetter?
Und morgen früh? Biken?


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2015)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn so heute bei dem tollen Wetter?
> Biken?



ok,,wenn du es echt wissen willst,,,einige der verdächtigen gehen heute auf ,,,äähh,,,auf eine boratparty..
alte männer mit dicken bäuchen im mankini und frauen im gleichen alter,,nur mit bastrock und blumenkette bekleidet..
........nichts für schwache nerven...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. Juli 2015)

hab grad nochn moment zeit

die enduro 2 bei les arcs war
3 tage im team fahren / man startet gemeinsam und man erreicht das ziel gemeinsam

unser team waren schlabber und ich
am tag waren viele kilometer bergab zu fahren

bergab bedeutet hier richtig bergab
schnell, steil, rumpelig, ausgesetzt, switchbacks. alles drin alles dran
eigentlich waren das für deutsche verhältnisse eher dh-strecken
und immer die möglichkeit zu richtig flüssigem fahren
teilweise auf bikeparkstrecken aber zumeist wanderwege,
oder strecken wohl von den einheimschen in den wald gelegt
das streckennetz könnte einen im urlaub wochelang gut beschäftigen

und wenn ich einen teampartner für sone geschichte empfehlen darf:
nimm schlabber!
damit du eine streckenbeschreibung von einem auch mal lesen kannst, hier etwas größer



 





danke diddie


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Juli 2015)

hört sich sehr gut an,,,,,,ich habe ab juni  nächsten jahres reichlich zeit,,,wenn noch jemand bock drauf hat bin ich dabei...


----------



## schlabberkette (4. Juli 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und wer rettet mich dann???
> 
> ich musste gestern meinen geburtstach feiern und hatte keine zeit
> gleich gibts aber geburtstachtorte
> ...



boahhh jojo
mein raceteammate hat geburtstag!?!?
wie konnte ich das nur vergessen!!!!!!!!
*alles gute nachträglich allerbester jojo  *
allein schon für den tollen bericht hast du dir mindestens zwei torten verdient!!!
lass es dir schmecken

und jau
les arcs ist echt mal ne reise wert
die kombination aus ruppig-flowig-steilen-naturtrails und "nicht-glattgelutschten-bikeparkpisten" ist einfach grandios
da sollte jeder seinen spass haben
egal ob drei tage im renntempo oder einfach mal nur entspannt trails cruisen

http://www.lesarcs.com/en/activities/bikepark.html


----------



## Ketta (4. Juli 2015)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag allerliebster @jojo2 !!!! Ich hoffe es gab Erdbeer- Mascarpone-Torte!


----------



## imfluss (4. Juli 2015)

Jojo alles Gute Liebe Schöne ! Hast Du dich ja schon im Vorfeld selber beschenkt mit den tollen Endurolebnissen.
Ach ja, falls morgen jemand Bock hat : 8 Uhr Dörenberg, Ende Zickzackweg. Lights, camera, action


----------



## Totoxl (4. Juli 2015)

Jojo. Alles gute aus dem Emsland über den Teuto zurück ins Emsland. 
Hdgdl


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juli 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Jojo. Alles gute aus dem Emsland über den Teuto zurück ins Emsland.
> Hdgdl


dass du diesen langen weg auf dich genommen hast, weiß ich zu schätzen!
bekommst einen extraplatz in meinem herzen
ich danke euch allen für die glückwünsche

der bürgemeister und die pastorin und die zeitungsfotografin sind gerade gegangen
nun endlich world cup replay gucken
warte ich schon eine woche drauf!
gute naaacht


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juli 2015)

allerliebste @Ketta 
dein hoffen kam über!
da danke ich dir!!


----------



## rigger (5. Juli 2015)

Alles Gute nachträglich Jojo!!


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juli 2015)

Ein herzliches "to Late"

 To Jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polsanne (5. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> unserem freund dem XXXXXXXX ist es jetzt komplett rein geregnet...
> der freak hat einen cc-fahrer aus osnabrück auf das übelste beschimpft,,dass ist ja nichts neues...nur das sein hund den biker im anschluss der ,,ich nenne es mal diskusion,,,in die wade gebissen hat ist schon eine neue dimension...
> ob er den hund sogar auf den biker gehetzt hat wird gerade von der staatsanwaltschaft geklärt..der geschädigte ist kein kleiner bengel der sich mit einem eis abspeisen lässt,,,sondern ein ziemlich großer bengel bei der sparkasse osnabrück...
> der hat alle behörden von polizei bis zur landschaftsschutzbehörde darüber informiert..
> ...


Hallo allerseits, 

Ich möchte hier mal kurz was klarstellen. Ich weiß nicht wer euch was erzählt hat aber da mich es getroffen hat möchte ich wie folgt klarstellen: wer immer dieser Mann ist, ja er hat mich wirklich beschimpft aber er hat mir seinen Hund nicht bewusst auf den Hals gehetzt. Sein Hund hört einfach nicht und ist gegenüber Fahrradfahrern aggressiv. Ja der Hund hat mich leicht an der Wade verletzt und das habe ich auch dem Ordnungsamt gemeldet. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Juli 2015)

ok,,,da waren die teutonischen buschtrommeln mal wieder lauter wie das ereignis selber...


*Biken in und um Tecklenburg / Hermannsweg *


*enduro pro, 18. November 2008 ... 180 181 182*


*Antworten:*
*4.534*
*Aufrufe:*
*187.148*
*Thomas*


*Biken in und um Tecklenburg / Hermannsweg - Teil 2 *

Thomas, 21. Oktober 2010 ... 975 976 977


Antworten:
24.403
Aufrufe:
1.000.027


fast 1,2 millionen aufrufe,,,,und alles begann damit :::::


Hallo an alle biker in ibbenbüren und umgebung...  

habt ihr lust eure trails mit anderen zu teilen dann mal lecker posten hier...beschreibungen und foto's erwünscht..auch gern treffen vereinbaren.... 

auf geht's ....

Zuletzt bearbeitet: 18. November 2008


----------



## enduro pro (5. Juli 2015)

Hab ich mal geschrieben  man is das lang her... Wenn ich damals gewusst hätte welch verrückte mongos man dann trifft, ja dann hätte ich das schon viel eher gemacht... Danke auch an all die anonymen mitleser


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> *Biken in und um Tecklenburg / Hermannsweg *
> *enduro pro, 18. November 2008 ... 180 181 182*
> *Antworten:*
> *4.534*
> ...



*beste mtb-news-seite ever *


----------



## enduro pro (6. Juli 2015)

vielleicht sollte die forumsleitung uns zur feier des tages mal auf der startseite zeigen


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Juli 2015)

oder einen mettigel spendieren..


----------



## enduro pro (7. Juli 2015)

mettigel????? bei den temperaturen???? eisbein wäre da besser


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Juli 2015)

mal sehen ob wir im harz eisbein bekommen,,,,kalte füsse bekommen wir auf jeden fall...uuuaaahhh,,,da soll es trails geben wo es ständig heißt ""das kann man fahren"""heute nicht"""leg mal den stein aus meiner line"""usw....
das wird ein spaß........


----------



## enduro pro (7. Juli 2015)

"""leg mal den stein aus meiner line"""  pussy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juli 2015)

so mädels,,,der plan vom samstag ist gestrickt,,,hört sich sehr sehr gut an,,,und das beste,,es gibt eine möglichkeit 11km uphill zu  shutteln,,yyeeehh,dass spart kraft für den sonntag...und abends fällt uns nicht ständig die bierflasche aus der hand....
strickmuster schicke ich heute mittag an alle verdächtigen...


----------



## diddie40 (8. Juli 2015)

das klingt ja vielversprechend


----------



## Ketta (8. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> so mädels,,,der plan vom samstag ist gestrickt,,,hört sich sehr sehr gut an,,,und das beste,,es gibt eine möglichkeit 11km uphill zu  shutteln,,


----------



## enduro pro (8. Juli 2015)




----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Juli 2015)

nee ketta,,,es gibt einen bus der zum torfhaus hoch fährt,,,,mit dem bus fahren,,fast so nostalgisch wie ein videoabend,,,
da habe ich mir extra für den harz einen rettungsring montieren lassen der auch gerne als notlaufrad durchgeht und dann gibt es für schlappe 2,50 einen shuttle..


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juli 2015)

hier war ein video für schlabber verlinkt
möchten auch sie ihr ganz persönliches video
scheuen sie sich nicht, mich zu kontaktieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Juli 2015)

ok jojo,,

hast du eins mit blumenwiesen , hundewelpen,sonnenuntergang,angeschossenen jägern und bikes ?????


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juli 2015)

okay
das mit d
em sonnenuntergang braucht etwas zeit
rest ist so gut wie erledigt


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Juli 2015)

ok,,,ich bring den neuen """ hunters in the line of friendly fire"" mit in den harz...
da ist alles drin,,,bis auf hundewelpen,blumenwiesen und bikes ..
ich versuche das gleich auf vhs zu brennen....


----------



## jojo2 (10. Juli 2015)

vhs is gut
hab ich auch
hier is scho mal der hund


----------



## rigger (12. Juli 2015)

Schönen Gruß aus dem Harz!


----------



## enduro pro (12. Juli 2015)

Die harzer Roller


----------



## enduro pro (12. Juli 2015)




----------



## schlabberkette (12. Juli 2015)

ich sehe nur flache steine
ward ihr wirklich im harz?


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Juli 2015)

jau,,,waren wir,,,,und es war der hammer...
mein persönliches finale ligure liegt ab jetzt im harz..die trails waren der knaller,,,,unser guide hat ganze arbeit geleistet,,auswahl und reihenfolge der trails waren perfekt...von verblockt bis zum endlosen hangweg mit highspeed war alles dabei...
die 3 stunden anfahrt werde ich ab jetzt öfter antreten,,es gibt noch einiges mehr zu entdecken..


----------



## Der Cherusker (12. Juli 2015)

Das sieht so aus als wären die über nee Fototapete gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (12. Juli 2015)

Der Weg vom Achtermann runter, geiles Teil!! Da kann man sich auch gut den Helm zerdellen... 

Watt ein geiles WE, danke noch mal an unseren Guide Markus, der uns die ganzen Trails gezeigt hat!!
Haben uns in bad harzburg getroffen und ich hab die bikes nach torfhaus gebracht und die anderen sind mit dem bus hoch gefahren
Schön rumpelig bis Flowig war alles dabei, Wolfswarte, Butterstieg, Oderstausee. Achtermann, Königsweg, Eckersprung, Pionierweg und WB Hangweg. 
Für mich wars auch ein wenig wandern, bzw. Bike schieben aber spass gemacht hats trotzdem ich seh es als Training!

Und wir haben doch tatsächlich den einzigen Campingplatz ohne Handyempfang gefunden und uns einen schönen abend mit bier und Grillen gemacht.

Heute gabs dann aufgrund des Wetters den Pfarrsteig, auch ein genialer Trail, der Höllentrail haben wir uns dann gespart.

Schreit nach wiederholung!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (13. Juli 2015)

das hört sich doch alles sehr gut an!!
die ein oder andere delle, wo auch immer sie entsteht, lässt sich beim harzen irgenwie nie vermeiden
ihr habt den höllenstieg also wegen dem wetter ausgelassen, gute entscheidung
wir sind da letztens bei nässe runter und es war tatsächlich die hölle...


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juli 2015)

jau fb,,war ganz gut das du nicht dabei warst,,,,du hättest laufend auf den arm gewollt.....


----------



## ricobra50 (13. Juli 2015)

Harz - schön 
Schöne bilder


----------



## diddie40 (13. Juli 2015)

Das war ein super Wochenende im Harz. Danke nochmal unserem Tourguide Markus für die tolle Trailtour am Samstag.
Super Wetter gehabt, super Trails von technisch bis flowig. So eine Reise in den Harz lohnt sich!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (13. Juli 2015)

Harz  Guide   

Wir kommen jetzt öfter


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juli 2015)

mittwoch trainingslager harz :: 
100 situps,,,68 liegestütze , 20km,,400hm + 1 hefeweizen...
 17°° treff im tal des wacholders.......


----------



## enduro pro (13. Juli 2015)

dabei


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juli 2015)

Moin...
danke für das Lob. Aber ich hatte mindestens genauso viel Spass wie ihr. Also immer wieder GERNE.
Habe mir auch schon Gedanken für den nächsten Trip gemacht. Wie wäre es damit... so wegen Fototapete:






 VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (13. Juli 2015)

@jaamaa , hammergeil, aber da bin ich noch lange nicht


----------



## enduro pro (13. Juli 2015)

Huhu, der kann was. Aber die Rinne sieht schon ziemlich steinig aus.


----------



## enduro pro (13. Juli 2015)

Bei der nächsten Harz Rundfahrt bin ich definitiv wieder dabei.Allein schon wegen der Gulaschsuppe


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. Juli 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Habe mir auch schon Gedanken für den nächsten Trip gemacht. Wie wäre es damit... so wegen Fototapete:



ach ,, dass ist der fb ,, den lernst du auch noch kennen,,,der ist,, äääähhh,,,äh speziell,,ich nenne es mal speziell...er hasst menschen,,tiere und  pflanzen ,,nur  steine sind für ihn ok,,aber auch nur manchmal...


ode an die steinerne renne


oh steinerne renne,,
obwohl ich dich nicht wirklich kenne,,,
bist du schuld das ich nachts nicht mehr penne...
bald werden wir uns gegenüber stehen,,
an deiner stelle würd ich an die seite gehn,,
denn wenn ich dich nicht schaffe werde ich dich sprengen,,
dann kann ich wenigstens wieder in ruhe pennen...



ooohhhhh määäänooooo,,ich kann keine oden....kacke...


----------



## diddie40 (13. Juli 2015)




----------



## enduro pro (13. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. Juli 2015)

Wie wäre es Anfang September???


----------



## rigger (13. Juli 2015)

Das ist doch mal ne Herausforderung!!!


----------



## TomBuschpilot (14. Juli 2015)

Wichtiger 
Wir haben festgestellt das im Bereich zwischen Postweg Ibbenbüren und Dörenther Klippen ein Fallensteller unterwegs ist.Man sollte die Singletrails in diesem Bereich mit Vorsicht befahren.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2015)

levintom schrieb:


> Wichtiger
> Wir haben festgestellt das im Bereich zwischen Postweg Ibbenbüren und Dörenther Klippen ein Fallensteller unterwegs ist.Man sollte die Singletrails in diesem Bereich mit Vorsicht befahren.




was heißt das genau ??? wie sehen die fallen denn aus ????sind drähte gespannt ???
gibt es  bilder ??hast du  irgendeine behörde darüber informiert ???


----------



## TomBuschpilot (14. Juli 2015)

Ne noch keine Drähte aber hinter einem Sprung lag ne  Baumwurzel in der Landung hinter einer unübersichtlichen Kurve lang ne riesen Baumscheibe und es lang auf eine engen Stück ein Baumstamm mit ein langen Spitzen Ast der auf den Weg ragt und an einer weiteren Engstellt ein dicker mitten in der Spur. Wir sind 2 Tage vorher den selben Weg gefahren da war alles gut.Wir haben die Hindernisse entfernt. War echt Glück das ich einen Tag vorher den Bericht Freiburg gelesen hatte deshalb sind wir extrem langsam gefahren um erstmal zu schauen ob alles frei ist. Behörde habe wir nicht eingeschaltet sind ja nicht so ganz legal die Singletrails.


----------



## TomBuschpilot (14. Juli 2015)

Wir waren natürlich so doof keine Bilder zu machen. Haben wir auch erst später dran gedacht. Aber man sollte das mal im Auge behalten. Kennst du den trail neben dem Steinbruch der Kletter ?  Da war das


http://goo.gl/maps/VXx1e


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2015)

hier???????


----------



## TomBuschpilot (14. Juli 2015)

Ja genau der trail mit den jumps da in der nähe


----------



## TomBuschpilot (14. Juli 2015)

Ja. Startet bei diesen Koordinaten
52°15'15.5"N 7°41'00.9"E
der Trail


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2015)

das dingen ist legal,,ein verzeichneter wanderweg ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomBuschpilot (14. Juli 2015)

Bist du dir sicher. Steht nur auf openstreetmap bei Google maps steht der nicht drin. Ich meine die Abfahrt die dort runter geht. Ich habe aber nicht in die Wanderkarte geschaut.


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juli 2015)

ah vielleicht die rinne?
die berühmte rinne?
ich erinner mich dran als wärs gestern
war das immer spannend
uahhhh

und wenn da nun  so dicke sachen drin liegen würden
wär das echt gemein!
subärn!


----------



## TomBuschpilot (14. Juli 2015)

Ja gemein ist das. 
Äh Rinne hört sich passend an, kann man so bezeichnen


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juli 2015)

wenn es die ist...
ohlala!
die war ansich schon gefährlich, die rinne die
die hat schon aus einem helm zwei gemacht!

und da wie versteckt knüppel und so was reinlegen
blöde alte knacker! mittfünfziger! sach ich mal als ferndiagnose
oder mittsechziger
vielleicht
also
obacht geben auf allen wegen


morgen! morgen nachmittag will
ich auch mal wieder im teuto fahrrad fahrn
da pass ich dann besonders auf
danke für deinen hinweis


----------



## enduro pro (14. Juli 2015)

bleibt es beim Training morgen um 17.00 Uhr???


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2015)

morgen 17°° training im tal des wacholder

trainingsinhalt ist :::::

1. stöckchenleger verkloppen
2. 20km biken mit 400hm
3. stöckchenleger nochmal verkloppen

1.+3. dürfen beliebig oft wiederholt werden


----------



## TomBuschpilot (14. Juli 2015)

Verdammt wäre ich gerne mit dabei bei 1. + 3.
Aber leider ruft der Job 
Und 2. geht dann auch nicht Mist


----------



## butcherbird (14. Juli 2015)

tb`chen is dat nen neuer startblock????? geht doch auch oder.....und nimm den enduro ordentlich ran... abfahrtstraining kann er 
immer gebrauchen


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. Juli 2015)

neuer startblock???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (14. Juli 2015)

Vorsicht butcher, Vorsicht


----------



## butcherbird (14. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> neuer startblock???


das foto du dussel


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> 17°°



nur um mißverständnissen vorzubeugen:

ich bin vorher im teuto, 17 uhr kann ich nicht
sollte ich doch um 17 uhr da sein, dann allenfalls, weil ich
etwas länger gebraucht hab, um die kontaktlinsen auf die augen zu kleben

jo denn viel spass uns allen
(ich drück mir die daumen)


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. Juli 2015)

jau jojo,,und lass bitte noch ein paar stöckchenleger für uns übrig........


----------



## jojo2 (16. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau jojo,,und lass bitte noch ein paar stöckchenleger für uns übrig........




ich hab ausschau gehalten nach umweltfrevlern,
die hätten mich kennengelernt!
ich bin derzeit ziemlich gut im stöckchen werfen!!
aber ich hätt euch auch welche übergelassen - ehrensache

nett, euch zumindest auf dem parkplatz mal wieder gesehen zu haben
alle gesund und munter.
nur richard macht mir sorgen. der schmiedet immer pläne und was der für räder fährt!
mann! immer wenn ich denk, jetzt bin ich soweit wie der
is er auch schon wieder weiter
krasses carbonteil!


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2015)

Was hat der richi denn für ein rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. Juli 2015)

sonnengegerbt, gertenschlank, sehnig, durchtrainiert
und immer dieses strahlen und blitzen
in den augen...
was fürn rad?
keine ahnung wie das heißt. sah aber doll aus
und sogar der marsh guard hatte n carbonlook

son rad fuhr beim enduro2 fast jeder. mussn geiles ding sein.
schlabber und ich fuhrn was anders
und die sieger auch
aber da war ja der richard auch nich


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juli 2015)

jau 1.,,
der ritschi,,,der hat gestern wieder seinen allseits berühmten und in der bikeszene gefürchteten lockenfrosch rausgeholt...
alle waren am ende der tour ko,,nur der ritschi war ok..
jau 2.,,
war schön euch mal wieder in teutonia zu sehen..aber zu kurz..
wenn alles so läuft wie es im augenblick aussieht fahren wir im september wieder 2 tage zum harzen...da könnten wir beiden zusammen den ricobraschen lockenfrosch bewundern..

gruß an atze


----------



## jojo2 (16. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> zusammen
> 
> gruß an atze


jau! 
woll! 
gruß zurück!


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juli 2015)

termin steht,,,19+20.09,,,,,,....hart-härter-harzcore.....uuuaaahhhhhhh


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2015)

Dabei!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juli 2015)

aber dieses mal reise ich schon  freitags an,,so gegen mittag..du auch `?? 
gleicher treffpunkt wie letztes mal ???


----------



## diddie40 (16. Juli 2015)

Bin nicht dabei, bin mit Tommy's Band in Dänemark.


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> aber dieses mal reise ich schon  freitags an,,so gegen mittag..du auch `??
> gleicher treffpunkt wie letztes mal ???


Muss ich mal schauen, müsste aber gehen...


----------



## butcherbird (16. Juli 2015)

Tb`chen, diesmal brauchste nix alleine fahren...bin dabei


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juli 2015)

Dabei auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juli 2015)

der guide unseres vertrauens auch....


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2015)

Bombe!!


----------



## enduro pro (16. Juli 2015)

Solange es nicht der guide(o) ist


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juli 2015)

ich fahr am 25. nach offenbach...
meint ihr, es lohnt sich, danach 60 kilometer weiter zu fahren?

http://enduro-mtb.com/hello-america-part-2-sending-it-to-freiburg/

ich befürchte
ja, sehr

hoffentlich krieg ich das irgendwie hin!
das ist immer noch diese strecke

https://videos.mtb-news.de/41864/schleudertraum?play


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Juli 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich fahr am 25. nach offenbach...
> meint ihr, es lohnt sich, danach 60 kilometer weiter zu fahren?



klares jo,,jojo..
in der gegend  gibt es auch noch einiges mehr ,, als ich vor jahren in freiburg zum biken war gab es an einem grossen radladen einen biketreff..
die jungs waren echt gut drauf,,hat sich wirklich gelohnt mit denen zu fahren,,evtl. gibt es den treff ja noch..


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> klares jo,,jojo..
> in der gegend  gibt es auch noch einiges mehr ,, als ich vor jahren in freiburg zum biken war gab es an einem grossen radladen einen biketreff..
> die jungs waren echt gut drauf,,hat sich wirklich gelohnt mit denen zu fahren,,evtl. gibt es den treff ja noch..




super

astrein ich wollte sowieso noch etwas an atzes downnhillperformance feilen...... 
das. Ist dann die gelegenheit!


----------



## jaamaa (18. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der guide unseres vertrauens auch....



Moin,Moin....
Versprech dir da mal nicht zuviel.... ich weiß nicht, ob ich das so nochmal hin bekomme!
Habe damals nur so getan, als wüsste ich wo es lang geht.

Hatte wohl da einen guten Tag, denn normalerweise irre ich immer ziemlich orientierungslos durch die Wälder und habe auch Probleme wieder nach Hause zu finden. Dann hilft oft nur noch der Anruf bei der Liebsten mit der Bitte um Abholung. Ist dann ech hart, aber das kommt wohl so mit dem Alter.

Aber ich denke ja immer eher positiv, daher bin ich ganz optimistisch, dass wir dann doch vielleicht einen oder auch zwei Trails im Harz finden werden .
Der Schwierige Weg, auch als Helmzerstörer bekannt, ist jedenfalls ganz sicher dabei 

VG Marcus


----------



## enduro pro (18. Juli 2015)

also ich hab da vollstes vertrauen in dich   das schaffst du genau so wieder  und ich denke alle haben spaß auch wenn es nicht sofort klappt  beim letzten mal mußte die karte ja auch mal raus, so what, war doch nicht schlimm.. hauptsache die schön verblockten uphills sind wieder dabei für den klaus 

ich bin auf alle fälle wieder dabei.


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Juli 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Der Schwierige Weg, auch als Helmzerstörer bekannt, ist jedenfalls ganz sicher dabei
> 
> VG Marcus



yyeeehhaa,,,den kennt der rigger schon,,,höhöhö...
also zweiten helm einpacken,,und rigger den grappa nicht vergessen,,wegen desinfizieren und so...
wenn die kombi von eckersprung/pionierweg/wb-hangweg nochmal möglich ist wäre mein wunschzettel  für das wochenende schon abgearbeitet...
und der steinige weg natürlich..

frei nach den onkelz :::::::

wo angst und wahnsinn sich verbinden
wo trails nicht nach cc stinken
gibt es noch 'nen andern Weg
der steinig ist, aber den es lohnt zu gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (18. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wo angst und wahnsinn sich verbinden
> wo trails nicht nach cc stinken
> gibt es noch 'nen andern Weg
> der steinig ist, aber den es lohnt zu gehn



.


----------



## diddie40 (18. Juli 2015)

Schöne Grüße von Texel. Training, ein paar Meter über 0.


----------



## rigger (18. Juli 2015)

Steife Brise wa?


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juli 2015)

schönen urlaub diddie............


----------



## der krefelder (19. Juli 2015)

dafür lohnt es sich am Comer See 2,5 Stunden bei 35 Grad den Berg rauf zu treten.


----------



## ricobra50 (19. Juli 2015)

Diddie schönen urlaub noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa-Joe (19. Juli 2015)

Heute war Hoppel auf der Halde Hoppenburch in Herne angesagt. Herjeh und Haldeluhja war das geil! Die Haben da ja ein paar amtlich große Sprünge!


----------



## schlabberkette (19. Juli 2015)

allen urlaubern einen schönen urlaub


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juli 2015)

http://www.focus.de/sport/videos/er...to-der-welt-auf-einem-fahrrad_id_4825622.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juli 2015)

habe gerade mit dem klausi-mausi gesprochen,,wer von den saalbachmuschis schon vor dem 8. anreisen möchte kann das machen,,,die bude ist frei...
der enduro und ich werden am 7. morgens oder mittags in aller ruhe richtung saalbach starten .. wir konnten uns die bude noch aussuchen,,habe dann auf die schnelle das allein entschieden,,,wir haben die gleiche wie im letzten jahr,,damit sparen wir uns evtl. die 3 tägige unterweisung für den fb ,,wo welches zimmer ist..


----------



## enduro pro (20. Juli 2015)

TB, schön das du rücksicht auf den FB genommen hast  

jeden tag eine gute tat, so wie bei den pathfindern


----------



## imfluss (20. Juli 2015)

Viel Spaß + Action an alle, die den Teutonischen Herrschaftsbereich vorübergehend verlassen.
Auf dass Ihr stärker, härter und schlauer zurück kommt (heil natürlich auch).
Sagmal @schlabberkette ist der Kommentator von den Soul-Ride-Videos dein Zwilling oder so ? Ihr klingt total gleich.
Ansonsten gehts bald 2 Wochen in den Süden ( PDS + Alpi ). Wer spontan vorbeischauen möchte : Spot im Chalet ist noch zu haben


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Juli 2015)

@imfluss
watt für soulride videos? schick ma nen link!!
ich will mal meinen zwillingbruder reden hören ;-)


----------



## imfluss (20. Juli 2015)

und von den anderen TTs auch.
Morgen 18 h Klippen. "Prinzessin Lillifee" wird eingeweiht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Juli 2015)

prinzessin lillifee wird eingeweiht ??????? an den klippen ???????ist das ein neuer nachtclub ???hat der schwabe jetzt einen nachtclub aus seiner bude gemacht ????


----------



## jojo2 (20. Juli 2015)

jan zander
macht und bespricht das video

so wie dieses hier


dies video mit den geilen fahrern hat er vor ein paar lichtjahren auch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. Juli 2015)

hier isser auch noch mal kurz aufm rad zu sehen

nach diesem film hab ich glaub ich das aurum gekauft
half aber nix

beste musik, beste stunts


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Juli 2015)

aus dem saalbach forum ::

Die wesentlichen "Must-ride" wurden ja schon genannt. Zum Warmfahren kann man ab diesem Jahr auch die Milka-Line empfehlen. Es wurde doch einiges daran geshaped, unter anderem wurde die Bezeichnung "familientauglich" entfernt!^^



und ich habe noch einen tip bekommen wo die saalbacher biken wenn sie kein bock mehr auf touris haben....liften,,dann noch 2 stunden uphill,,,soll sich aber sehr lohnen,,trails und landschaft  wie aus der bikebravo..


----------



## rigger (21. Juli 2015)

Denkt dran heute abend um acht ist Anmeldung fürs Rasenrennen in Olpe!!


----------



## enduro pro (21. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> aus dem saalbach forum ::
> 
> und ich habe noch einen tip bekommen wo die saalbacher biken wenn sie kein bock mehr auf touris haben....liften,,dann noch 2 stunden uphill,,,soll sich aber sehr lohnen,,trails und landschaft  wie aus der bikebravo..




die verborgenen trails der saalbach locals  die müssen wir haben, auch mit 2 stunden aufstieg


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juli 2015)

ich kann morgen am frühen nachmittag schon wieder im teutoburger wald
fahrrad fahren

wenn wir uns um 18 Uhr sehen sollten
liegt es nicht an meinen kontaktlinsen
wohl eher daran, dass ich einen hitzeschlag bekommen habe
dann einfach einen eimer wasser drüber gießen, wenn ihr mich seht


----------



## Ketta (21. Juli 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Denkt dran heute abend um acht ist Anmeldung fürs Rasenrennen in Olpe!!



nur zur info: ich als groupie und schlabber werden dieses Jahr nicht dabei sein, sind in Fronkreisch bei der Cannondaleserie


----------



## rigger (21. Juli 2015)

Schade.... Wird bestimmt wieder lustig!!


----------



## brcrew (23. Juli 2015)

Grüße aus morzine!


----------



## ricobra50 (23. Juli 2015)

Danke Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Juli 2015)

brcrew schrieb:


> Grüße aus morzine!



jau,,,1x noch tanzschule ,, dann geht es für mich auch nach wirdsichschonfinden..


----------



## ricobra50 (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute !
Ist für diese Woche was geplant ?


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2015)

grüß gott vom chiemsee,,sind gestern  eine 70km cc-lutscherrunde gefahren,,,käh wat dat schön da is,,,und nur 100hm..heute noch in bad hindelang und dann geht es zum bodensee,,,oder auch nicht,,,mal schauen,,für den bike park hier gibt es übrigens auch eine joker card,,,stellplatz 10€ und die card ist incl...kann man  sich für die zukunft merken,,und es gibt überall das bayerische nationalgetränk,,,lecker...

@ricobra50
genau,,,sieh zu das du die jungs vor saalbach noch öfter auf das mopped bekommst..

servus


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2015)

boah ey,,hier ist ja nichts mehr los,,,wenn hier sowieso keiner mehr mit liest kann ich auch ein urlaubsfoto von heute einstellen.........das ist meine neue rote bike shorts......


----------



## Totoxl (29. Juli 2015)

Ich kann gerade nur vom Birken träumen. Ich habe mir das Wadenbeinbruch gebrochen und das Sydesmoseband gerissen. Das heißt die nächsten 7 Wochen geht mal garnichts  hab mal wieder gefeiert bis der Arzt kommt 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2015)

oh kacke toto.....gute besserung in die niederungen der emsländischen hochebene..bin mir echt nicht sicher ob ich auch ein sydesmosedingens habe,,wenn ja werde ich gut darauf aufpassen müssen..7 wochen nicht biken ist nicht extrem spaßig..
außer die party war es wert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (29. Juli 2015)

Party hard toto! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Totoxl (29. Juli 2015)

Danke Junxx. Die Party war schon geil, aber wert war sie es nicht. Zumindest im goldenen Herbst werde ich wohl wieder im Wald cruisen können.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Juli 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Zumindest im goldenen Herbst werde ich wohl wieder im Wald cruisen können.



tröste dich doch einfach damit das viele leute niemals kennen gelernt haben was du vermisst...


----------



## butcherbird (29. Juli 2015)

Ahoi Tb`chen
wie ich heut gehört hab
ist dein Wohnklo sogar schwimmfähig

top wetter wa wie in schottl.....fehlen nur die schafe und die brennereien....und die schafflachleger....


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. Juli 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> sind die nicht schaf genug ????


----------



## butcherbird (30. Juli 2015)




----------



## Totoxl (30. Juli 2015)

Oh. Das ist gut, so habe ich das ja noch nie gesehen. 
Wo ist denn Jojo wenn man ihn braucht. Jojo ich brauche dein Beistand


----------



## brcrew (30. Juli 2015)

Toto gute Besserung!


----------



## rigger (30. Juli 2015)

Toto du hättest wenigstens ein Bild hochladen können was ne bessere Qualität hat, man man die Details ja gar nicht richtig erkennen....


----------



## ricobra50 (30. Juli 2015)

Toto gute Besserung, und schneller Heilung  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (30. Juli 2015)

Danke Jungs. @rigger das Bild kommt von Thomas. Das es so klein ist soll wohl seinen Grund haben.


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich kann gerade nur vom Birken träumen. Ich habe mir das Wadenbeinbruch gebrochen und das Sydesmoseband gerissen.



ach du schaiße
gute besserung!



Totoxl schrieb:


> Jojo ich brauche dein Beistand



toto
da kann ich dir nich helfen
ich kann nur bei sachen helfen,
die ich selbst schon hatte

bei völlerei, manisch-depressivem irresein, wahnvorstellungen, neid und so
bin ich dein mann!

aber wochenlang ohne rad?
oh kacke
sorry


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2015)

na gut!
vielleicht kann ich dir doch helfen
nimmn hund
das is immer gut


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1871512



aber nimmn weißen!



oder nimm isowerte ab 1600


----------



## Totoxl (30. Juli 2015)

Super Jojo, das hilft doch schon. 
Habe kein Hund, aber von den Schmerzmitteln sehe ich weiße Mäuse, geht das auch?


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2015)

weisse mäuse?
auf rezept??

super! das sollte dir über die ersten beiden wochen hinweg helfen!

und nun versuch zu schlafen
und ab samstag guckse worldcup

cu!


----------



## Totoxl (30. Juli 2015)

Noch ein guter Tipp. Ach Jojo, was bin ich froh das wir dich haben.


----------



## jojo2 (31. Juli 2015)

toto du hast es sicherlich schon gesehen, aber doppelt hält

zur contemplation, gegen schmerzwahrnehmung

http://v.vitalmtb.com/29482/vital-raw-mont-sainte-anne-dh-rock-smashing--vid-29482--uid-2--xhd.mp4


----------



## Totoxl (31. Juli 2015)

wo wird das Rennen übertragen? Red Bull?


----------



## jojo2 (31. Juli 2015)

jo
http://www.redbull.tv/videos/event-stream-518/downhill-finals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo 
ist jemand morgen im Teuto  ???


----------



## butcherbird (31. Juli 2015)

Tb`chen,
was ist schwarz mit ein bißchen blau und rast seit heute durch den teuto???????


----------



## schlabberkette (1. August 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich kann gerade nur vom Birken träumen. Ich habe mir das Wadenbeinbruch gebrochen und das Sydesmoseband gerissen. Das heißt die nächsten 7 Wochen geht mal garnichts  hab mal wieder gefeiert bis der Arzt kommt
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



oh man toto, wade hade du denn daa??
und ich dachte biken wäre verletzungsintensiv
wie kann man sich denn beim feiern....ach lassen wir das, war wohl ne gude feier !!!
ich hab noch´n ollen schaltzug hier rumliegen
vielleicht kann dir das service center brochterbeck das sydesmoseband damit flicken
kähr jonge, komm schnell wieder auf die waden!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (1. August 2015)

Wade hade er nun halt ma nich mehr da, dat scheint dat Probelm zu sein. Mensch Toto, bleib tapfer, ich weiß nur all zu gut wie sich die fiesen Heilungswochen hinziehen. Einfach weiterfeier hilft da! Bei meinem letzten Bruch habe ich drei Promille zugenommen!

Für Sonntag gibts gerade Ambitionen, in Osna zu rocken. Noch wer Bock?


----------



## Totoxl (1. August 2015)

Danke Jungs, das wird alles irgendwann wieder gut.


----------



## brcrew (1. August 2015)

Glückwunsch rigger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (1. August 2015)

hey rigger
sonnige geburtstagsgrüsse vom nassen dreieck


----------



## rigger (1. August 2015)

Hatte andre gestern nicht auch? Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Totoxl (1. August 2015)

Oh sorry André. Glückwunsch nachträglich.
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ihr so fit seid. Ihr trainiert mit Gewichten am Rad. Sieht man ja im Hintergrund.


----------



## enduro pro (1. August 2015)

Happy Birthday to all ...


----------



## schlabberkette (1. August 2015)

ihr dürft mir gerne zu dem leckeren stück kuchen am nassen dreieck gratulieren
aber geburtstag hatter gestern nicht gehabt
oder war gestern mai?
über geschenke freue ich mich natürlich jederzeit


----------



## rigger (2. August 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Hatte andre gestern nicht auch? Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


Ich meinte auch Andrea.....


----------



## schlabberkette (2. August 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch Andrea.....


nee die hatte gestern auch nicht geburtstag
komm rigger
versuchs nochmal, ich weiß du kannst das besser!!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (2. August 2015)

Für alle Geburtstag" Kinder" Glückwunsch nachträglich.

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## jojo2 (2. August 2015)

herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich rigger
stay sexy ass you are


herzlichen glückwunsch andrea
carry that speed!
and toughness


----------



## Totoxl (2. August 2015)

So geht es natürlich auch Richard  Also noch mal nachträglich an alle die mal Geburtstag hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. August 2015)

butcherbird schrieb:


> Tb`chen,
> was ist schwarz mit ein bißchen blau und rast seit heute durch den teuto???????



na wenn das mal nicht der trailfrog ist....speci enduro...schööönnn...


von mir auch grüße aus ((((wo sind wir hier eigentlich ???))))an alle die geburtstag haben,,,(((ketta))))  hatten oder in zukunft haben werden....
morgen geht es weiter nach malschauen an der mosel...
wohnklo fahren ist echt geil,,,,auf fast jedem stellplatz sind wir die jüngsten..
quasi ein karmannsche jungbrunnen ...

bis denne


----------



## Ketta (3. August 2015)

Danke für die Geburtstagsgrüße und Wünsche !


----------



## butcherbird (3. August 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> na wenn das mal nicht der trailfrog ist....speci enduro...schööönnn...


tb der heißt nich mehr trailfrog eher butcherfrog..... der haut alles wech wat im weg steht(fährt) und nich schnell genuch aufen 
baum kommt


----------



## ricobra50 (4. August 2015)

Leute noch 3 Tage und dann Urlaaaaaaub  Saalbach wartet auf uns   !!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. August 2015)

ick freu mir schon auf die Mongotruppe


----------



## enduro pro (5. August 2015)

noch 2x schlafen


----------



## schlabberkette (5. August 2015)

und nur noch 141 x schlafen,
dann ist sogar schon weihnachten!!!

wünsche euch viel spass inne berge


----------



## jojo2 (6. August 2015)

wenn schlabber grüßt,
soll es nicht so aussehen, als wäret ihr mir egal
nur weil....
egal: viel spass!

140 nächte noch?? bis heiligabend?

damit die zeit bis dahin nicht so lang wirkt
eine geschichte :

(und aufgabe)


----------



## rigger (6. August 2015)

Oh Gott ich muss noch Geschenke besorgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (6. August 2015)

Geschenke  ???


----------



## jojo2 (6. August 2015)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Geschenke  ???



aber selbstverständlich!
für deine lieben.
brauchst du tipps?


----------



## jojo2 (6. August 2015)

okay richard
ich hab heutn freien tag
eigentlich sollte es innen harz gehen
aber gewissen leuten war es da heute zu heiß
also hatte ich zeit, um nachzudenken

und nun könnte ich dir einen guten tipp geben
verschenke etwas feedback!
das ist auch ganz billig,
denn das wird dir wieder heimgezahlt

schade, dass ich nich mit aufn hacklberger kommen kann
ich würd mich da gern mal runter jagen lassen

also richard
dir und euch viel spass!


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. August 2015)

ich habe schon alle geschenke zusammen,,,der fb spielt ja schon seit jahren mit seiner carrera bahn...dieses jahr weihnachten bekommt er sein erstes auto dafür...

aber morgen geht es erstmal nach saalbach,,,,,,da werden keine geschenke gemacht,,den platz unter dem tannebaum muss sich jeder selber erkämpfen,,,uuaaahhhh...-

allen die nicht mit können/wollen/dürfen viel spaß auf dem boden der teutonen..
heeeyy,,dass reimt sich,,und was sich reimt ist gut...hat irgend so ein muckl mal gesagt...


----------



## diddie40 (6. August 2015)

Wünsche allen Saalbachfahrern eine schöne Zeit. Rockt die Trails, trinkt einen für mich mit und kommt gesund zurück.


----------



## ricobra50 (6. August 2015)

Danke leute wir werden Spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. August 2015)

Viel Spass an alle Saalbacher, nächste woche gehts nach hafjell und ich werde zwischendurch bericht erstatten.


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. August 2015)

eines der höhepunkte der nächsten woche wird mit sicherheit das rennen zwischen dem herby und dem fb...
der eine setzt auf ausdauer,,der andere auf tempo,,,einer der noch nie gewonnen hat gegen einen der es nicht gewohnt ist zu verlieren..............

sein oder nicht sein,,die antwort fällt auf der x-line...
uuaahhhh..cchhaaaackkkaaaaa.......

an dieser stelle möchte die rennleitung darauf hinweisen das es keine textile befreiung für die dauer des rennen gibt...


----------



## enduro pro (6. August 2015)

Saalbach ..........


----------



## Der Cherusker (7. August 2015)

Eine Woche Saalbach, wie soll ich das beschreiben, ja es gab da mal ein Film einer flog über das Kuckucknest!!! Also Ich eingesperrt mit 10 Begloppten für eine Woche oh oh!!! Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr wie der Film ausging, aber Ich glaube einer ist wieder rausgekommen lieber Gott las es mich sein


----------



## enduro pro (7. August 2015)

FB, du bist doch immer wieder der beste.


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2015)

hallo @Totoxl
wir zwei und diddie dürften hier derzeit die einzigen sein
die anderen sind im urlaub oder auf rennveranstaltungen


einen hund dürftest du ja noch nicht haben
also sollte ich dich vielleicht wieder auf das abendprogramm im netz hinweisen

http://www.redbull.tv/videos/event-stream-521/downhill-finals
viel spass

weißt du, woran ich bei den saalbachern denke?
wie der fb an jack nicholson
aber nicht an einer flog übers kuckucksnest
überhaupt
eher an







hoffentlich ham se immer gute musik dabei


----------



## enduro pro (8. August 2015)

Grüße von den saalbachmuschies


----------



## rigger (8. August 2015)

Wo ist denn der Guido?


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2015)

da wo das froschgrüne rad ist schätze ich
das mit den locken


----------



## schlabberkette (8. August 2015)

und tb steht am abgang 
noch lacht er!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volli40 (9. August 2015)

Suche MTB Guide der uns am  12 sept. ab Riesenbeck die schönsten Strecken in der Umgebung zeigen kann.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. August 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Guido?



er ist aus dem kuckucksnest gefallen..

gestern sind wir den hochalmtrail gefahren...das was wir dort erwartet hatten wurde um vieles übertroffen...das war ganz großes kino...
bilder wie aus der bikebravo folgen....


----------



## jojo2 (10. August 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bilder wie aus der bikebravo folgen....



die nasa arbeitet noch an den Bildern


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> die nasa arbeitet noch an den Bildern




hmm
die hatten das problem mit der wehenden fahne im studio aber schneller im griff
als ihr eure bravobilder

by the way schnell

10fach sram kettenschloss powerlink geht nicht schnell auf und
auch nicht schnell wieder zu
ist das richtig??
und oder ich zu doof?


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2015)

habs begriffen
schnell zu geht mit tritt
schnell auf mit Zange
na super! es lebe der fortschritt!
ich pack in meinen rucksack...
noch ne Zange

gut, dass das hier kein laberthread is
sondern einer für technikbegeisterte
jojos

ich bin begeistert


----------



## diddie40 (11. August 2015)

Super Jojo, ich weiß zwar nicht,warum du auf ner Tour das Kettenschloss wieder öffnen willst, aber bitte. Sinnvoll wäre einen Kettennieter und ein weiteres Kettenschloss einzupacken, falls die Kette mal reißt.


----------



## Ketta (11. August 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> habs begriffen
> schnell zu geht mit tritt
> schnell auf mit Zange
> na super! es lebe der fortschritt!
> ...



Also wenn mein Mechaniker mein 10-fach Kettenschloss auf und zu macht ist der auch immer am fluchen...


----------



## Totoxl (11. August 2015)

Ach Mensch Jojo, bei Kettenschlössern ist es wie bei Luftschlössern. Man braucht geduld und gefühll, sonst gehen sie Kaputt.


----------



## rigger (11. August 2015)

Ich hab ne shimano 10 Fach Kette und ein SRAM 10 Fach kettenschloss, funzt net, mit 9fach funzt es. Komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2015)

danke für euren zuspruch!
ich liebe euch
i love you
jtaime
dsfhlkjssddh


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/10-fach-kettenschloss-montieren.566889/


----------



## Ketta (11. August 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> die nasa arbeitet noch an den Bildern



Schneller als die Nasa erlaubt...mit persönlichem Betreuer, Fotograf und Mechaniker angereist...







Wer mal Bock hat auf ein schönes gut organisiertes Rennen ist auch bei EnduroOne richtig...
es war von allem genug da
genug Sonne
genug Stimmung
genug nette Leute
genug Trails
genug Grillgut und Pommes
genug Getränke



 

Lockeres Training...



 

Prolog auf der RUTSCHE  uuaahhh...



 



 

@jojo2  siehste jojo meine Kurventechnik: genau was wir geübt hatten  	ich sach ma, die Blickrichtung stimmt schonmal








 

Zum Schluss hat der Betreuer gerufen ich sollte nochmal reintreten und Gas geben...der wusste wohl nicht, wie dick die Beine schon waren...

Schee wars!


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2015)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Super Jojo, ich weiß zwar nicht,warum du auf ner Tour das Kettenschloss wieder öffnen willst, aber bitte. Sinnvoll wäre einen Kettennieter und ein weiteres Kettenschloss einzupacken, falls die Kette mal reißt.











und!

http://www.redbull.com/de/bike/stor...2015-dh-world-cup-ergebnisse-video-highlights

ketta
deine tollen bilder guck ich mir nachher an
muss grad mal...


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2015)

wowowow
tolle ketta!

ick seh keine dicken beine


----------



## Totoxl (11. August 2015)

@Ketta Es sieht wirklich so aus als wenn von allem genug dort gewesen ist. 
Sieht wirklich Klasse aus. ich hoffe das neben genug Flatterband auch genug Spaß dabei war.


----------



## diddie40 (11. August 2015)

@Ketta sieht super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2015)

Ketta schrieb:


> @jojo2  siehste jojo meine Kurventechnik: genau was wir geübt hatten  	ich sach ma, die Blickrichtung stimmt schonmal



astrein!
war mir gleich aufgefallen!
aber du vertust dich!
alles super!
es ist wie ichs sag
70% aller kurven sind im rennen rechtskurven

das is um uns rechtshänder zu ärgern
nicht mit uns!



und ich seh keine schlabbernde kette
astrein!

äi by the way
grüß ma den fotografen
der hat auchn guten job gemacht


----------



## Ketta (11. August 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> das is um uns rechtshänder zu ärgern
> nicht mit uns!
> 
> 
> ...



aber ich bin doch Linkshänder 

Grüße sind bestellt


----------



## jojo2 (11. August 2015)

sehr gut!

...und deswegen sieht das ja bei dir auch alles so super aus

aber jetzt muss ich weiter die whistler highlights gucken

schon dans video gesehen?
erinnert mich an F

kagge und ich sitz hier im küstennebel fest


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. August 2015)

der rookie auf dem hochalmtrail


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. August 2015)

der enduro auf dem lawinentrail....


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. August 2015)

after biking party .....



								  ZENSIERT


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. August 2015)

der butcherbird auf einem privaten trail...


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. August 2015)

trailfrog on fire


----------



## jojo2 (12. August 2015)

was fürne landschaft!
was fürne action!
was für kerle!


----------



## Totoxl (12. August 2015)

Schon schön die Bilder und die Kerle und die Landschaft und und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (12. August 2015)

okay toto
wir beide haben damit unsere pflicht erfüllt
und nichts abfälliges geschrieben

aber so wie  du frage auch ich mich:
wo sind die anderen?
offensichtlich nicht beim radfahren...


selfies kann jeder


----------



## Totoxl (12. August 2015)

*RADFAHR VERBOT NRW???
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...andesnaturschutzgesetz-in-nordrhein-westfalen*


----------



## jojo2 (12. August 2015)

toto
ich glaube, das ist etwas komplizierter

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nrw-plant-radfahrverbot


----------



## Totoxl (12. August 2015)

Ich weiß wohl Jojo, aber besser einmal zuviel als zu wenig.


----------



## Ketta (13. August 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> toto
> ich glaube, das ist etwas komplizierter
> 
> http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nrw-plant-radfahrverbot[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## rigger (13. August 2015)

Schönen Gruß aus Hafjell!!


----------



## jojo2 (13. August 2015)

ich kann noch nicht viel von den leuten erkennen
sehn aber schön jung aus
du wirst ne prima partytime haben, da bin ich mir sicher

oh mann!
da würde ich auch genre mal wieder
rigger tut mir leid,
das muss ich hier grad wieder zum xten mal reinstellen

beim nächsten mal, wenn ich in hafjell bin, bin ich ja mit Hund unterwegs und kann da kein Fahrrad mehr fahrn
und kein video mehr machen
also

mach du ein feines!
viel spaß!


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. August 2015)

gleich ist start zur 17 km tour ,,17 km  trail an einem  stück...............bilder folgen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. August 2015)

17 km bike porn...........da braucht sogar der fb mal eine pause......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (14. August 2015)

Info an mich selber, ich darf bis Mitte September hier nicht mehr herein schauen   
Sehr geil TB und wenn es sogar den FB in die Knie zwingt


----------



## jojo2 (14. August 2015)

toto
schickst du das memo auch an mich?!






aber bitte in Blindenschrift
ich kann keine memos lesen


----------



## Totoxl (14. August 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> ( cc @jojo2 ) Info an mich selber, ich darf bis Mitte September hier nicht mehr herein schauen



Gerne doch Jojo


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. August 2015)

saalbach 2015,,,
sie suchten neue trails und herrausforderungen,,saalbach konnte liefern,,,
sie suchten dort neue trails die sie aufhalten können,,,saalbach konnte nicht liefern,,,
uuaahh..
aber auf der suche  wurden einstiege zu wegen entdeckt die wahrscheinlich keine lieferschwierigkeiten haben...

es war mir eine ehre leute...


----------



## der krefelder (15. August 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> saalbach 2015,,,
> sie suchten neue trails und herrausforderungen,,saalbach konnte liefern,,,
> sie suchten dort neue trails die sie aufhalten können,,,saalbach konnte nicht liefern,,,
> uuaahh..
> ...


auch mir war es eine ehre dabei gewesen zu sein


----------



## Totoxl (15. August 2015)

Da könnt ihr mal sehen was Jojo und ich für tolle Typen sind. Wenn wir beiden auch mitgekommen wären, könntet ihr ja niemanden von euren schönen Trails erzählen. Ja ja, Jojo und ich, wir opfern uns gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (15. August 2015)

Ich höre auch gerne zu, wenn es um die sagenhaften Heldentaten der teutonischen Saalbachfahrer geht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. August 2015)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Ich höre auch gerne zu, wenn es um die sagenhaften Heldentaten der teutonischen Saalbachfahrer geht.




ok,,
eine wahre geschichte ..

es wahr einmal  , vor gar nicht allzu langer zeit..
die teutonischen teutonen begaben sich zu später stunde auf den bauernmarkt in hinterglemm.......dort wurde getanzt und gesungen,,es spielte eine live-band mit dem namen steierbuben...plötzlich stimmten sie ein lied von robbie williams an..
da hielt es einen der teutonen nicht mehr auf seinem tisch...
er rannte auf die bühne und fing an zu singen,,schnappte sich das mikrofon und gab alles..die erschrockenen blicke der steierbuben wandelten sich in ein wohlgefälliges lächeln und das bierzelt in ein ort der extase..wer zu der zeit noch nicht auf dem tisch stand,,holte es umgehend nach...
so hat es sich zugetragen vor nicht allzu langer zeit...
und wenn die teutonen nicht hätten wieder nach teutonia fahren müssen,,so tanzten sie noch heute...


teuto rocks hinterglemm...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. August 2015)

super und ich sitze mit dem Rücken zur Wand????


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. August 2015)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. August 2015)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. August 2015)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. August 2015)




----------



## Totoxl (15. August 2015)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> super und ich sitze mit dem Rücken zur Wand????


Besser als mit dem Gesicht davor, aber was soll uns das sagen? Trotz Bildanhang kann ich es nicht deuten.

Herbert mit Kleidung, wurde dieses Jahr nicht gewettet?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. August 2015)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. August 2015)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (15. August 2015)

und so weiter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. August 2015)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> super und ich sitze mit dem Rücken zur Wand????



du warst mit teutonischen teutonen auch gemeint,,,, hast doch  den gig sogar für die nachwelt festgehalten..kannst du den hier hochladen  ???????

übrigens ,,,,geiles mopped ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. August 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Herbert mit Kleidung, wurde dieses Jahr nicht gewettet?



uns fiel leider keine wette ein die der herby nicht direkt eingelöst hätte...
es stand kurz die frage im raum ob er es wohl schaffen würde in der saalach 4 stunden gegen den strom zu schwimmen....
alle waren sich einig das er das für 50l stiegl schaffen würde...keiner wollte verlieren...


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. August 2015)

der juuuuuunge..


MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> und so weiter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> uns fiel leider keine wette ein die der herby nicht direkt eingelöst hätte...
> es stand kurz die frage im raum ob er es wohl schaffen würde in der saalach 4 stunden gegen den strom zu schwimmen....
> alle waren sich einig das er das für 50l stiegl schaffen würde...keiner wollte verlieren...




 Die Schwimmer


----------



## enduro pro (16. August 2015)

Scheee woas


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2015)

the holy trail.....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. August 2015)

hier noch ein eindruck vom holy trail...


----------



## ricobra50 (16. August 2015)

Das war eine wunderschöne Woche


----------



## rigger (17. August 2015)

Grüße aus Hafjell! Bestes wetter hier!
Geiler Park hier, hab aber gemerkt das der rollercoster und der worldcup track zu krassb für mich sind aber Motown ist der Hammer.

Der Verschleiß hier in der Gruppe ist aber auch krass, ein Armbruch , beckenprellung, Daumen ausgekugelt, schaltaugen abgerissen, gabeln geplatzt, platte reifen, kaputte kurbeln und kettenführungen, gebrochene Lenker.

Jetzt erstmal 3 Tage Pause, morgen rafting, Donnerstag geht die Materialschlacht weiter!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Der Verschleiß hier in der Gruppe ist aber auch krass, ein Armbruch , beckenprellung, Daumen ausgekugelt, schaltaugen abgerissen, gabeln geplatzt, platte reifen, kaputte kurbeln und kettenführungen, gebrochene Lenker.



tja rigger,,
evtl.. solltet ihr mal zwischen dem zusammenhang von hölländischem bier und biken nachdenken..bei uns gab es nur stiegl und zipfer...resultat ::: null verletzte und bike-discount musste seine gewinnerwartung um 87,9 punkte nach unten setzten..
das kann natürlich zufall sein,,,muss aber nicht,,,im nächsten jahr wollen wir eine studie darüber durchführen... 

seid tapfer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## enduro pro (17. August 2015)

also bei dem pisswetter möchte ich sofort zurück auf den "holy trail"   dort waren sogar 35 grad angenehm...


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2015)

donnerstag wird alles gut,,,,17°° ist treff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (17. August 2015)

Habe ich das richtig gelesen? Donnerstag 17:00 Treff. Cool, bin dabei


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. August 2015)

bin auch dabei!!! Wo Thomas???


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. August 2015)

17°° bockevalley......


----------



## Der Cherusker (19. August 2015)

Jemand Lust und Zeit!! Samstag Winterberg??


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. August 2015)

ja guido....wir sind in Winterberg ;-))


----------



## Totoxl (24. August 2015)

Ich war gerade schön ein wenig nervös. Da ich hier so lange nichts geschrieben wurde, hatte ich schon angst ich hätte das Abo gelöscht.


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2015)

New pedals 

Damit der toto mal was zu schauen hat


----------



## Ketta (24. August 2015)

Bääähhhhh ist dein Bike sauber


----------



## enduro pro (24. August 2015)

Nur kein Neid ​


----------



## schlabberkette (24. August 2015)

hey enduro
die dinger hab ick ooch
nur nich in pufflaterne rot
geile teile!!

aber dreckig müssen sie sein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (25. August 2015)

Danke Enduro, über Bilder freue ich mich doch immer


----------



## ricobra50 (25. August 2015)

Toto was machen deine Knochen alles gut ?


----------



## Totoxl (25. August 2015)

Sie wachsen vor sich hin. Am 10.09 kommt die Stellschraube raus und ich hoffe das es dann steil Bergauf geht.


----------



## enduro pro (25. August 2015)

Für dreckich hab ich momentan nicht die Zeit , leider ...


----------



## ricobra50 (26. August 2015)

Toto Alles gute


----------



## imfluss (26. August 2015)

Toto gute Besserung ! 

Für alle Kurzentschlossenen : Heute 17 Uhr Nasses Dreieck / 18 Uhr Klippen.
Es gibt Updates


----------



## jojo2 (29. August 2015)

tb ich hab nich viel,
aber so viel zeit muss mal wieder sein
(mein kleiner azawakh ist mittlerweile einsfünfzich groß, 
wiegt aber nur 17 kg - der ist so leicht, dass ich ihn noch vor uhus beschützen muss, 
er kann schon 54 kmh laufen und 2,3m hoch springen. deswegen muss ich gleich
einen  hohen zaun um meine häuser bauen, habe also eigentlich keine zeit, aber so viel sollte sein)

ich hab vorhin in dem magazin von mtb-enduro rumgelesen 
und einen tollen artikel über einen rennradfahrenden mountainbiker gelesen 
und der 
der trug klamotten von endura - so ähnlich wie das hier
http://www.endurasport.com/products/?ProductID=407

er trug das brandneue glengoyne whisky jersey für 69,99 euros
das hab ich aber nich gefunden
bis bald


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. August 2015)

________________________________________________


----------



## enduro pro (1. September 2015)

winterschlaf???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcherbird (1. September 2015)

Tbchen`s Herzfrequenz von 13:15 bis 15:15


----------



## jojo2 (2. September 2015)

toto
ich denke, du bist informiert,
aber vorsichtshalber:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/09...llnord-kurspreview-mit-claudio-caluori-video/

bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich ich mir das angucken kann
falllinie mit kurven
oh backe


----------



## jojo2 (4. September 2015)

soll ich mal was von atze zeigen?

allen andern, die heute und morgen in Urlaub fahren:
gute reise und viel vergnügen und viele erfolge!!

hier bleibts auch spannend
ich halt euch auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Totoxl (4. September 2015)

Gerne Jojo, was macht der Atze denn so?


----------



## Ketta (4. September 2015)

Ich möcht auch den Atze sehen...


----------



## ricobra50 (4. September 2015)

Andrea ich wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. September 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Gerne Jojo, was macht der Atze denn so?





Ketta schrieb:


> Ich möcht auch den Atze sehen...



problem ist,
ich hab ihn in einem fertigen video bislang nur allein im bild-  er also ohne rad
noch ist kein radfahrvideo mit ihm komplett fertig

und ein video nur mit ihm sollte ich hier erst zeigen, wenn der threadtitel in
"zeigt her eure hamster und co"
umbenannt wurde.



ich kann aber schon mal so viel sagen
er cuttet!
ich hab mal an einem rennen teilgenommen
da hieß es:
if there is green on your wheel, you have cut and you will bei disqualified immediately 
oder so ähnlich

er sieht im unteren bereich immer wie ein laubfrosch aus!
irgendwie piffig

und schnell!


----------



## Ketta (4. September 2015)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Andrea ich wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub



Danke Richie


----------



## jojo2 (5. September 2015)

ketta, toto

http://mtbn.ws/vx67


----------



## schlabberkette (6. September 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> problem ist,
> ich hab ihn in einem fertigen video bislang nur allein im bild-  er also ohne rad
> noch ist kein radfahrvideo mit ihm komplett fertig
> 
> ...



CUTTEN!!!
ich bräuchte dann mal nen schnellkurs vom atze!
morgen hätte ich gerne jede menge green on my wheel!!!
hier bei den vosgerianern darf man das bestimmt...


----------



## jojo2 (6. September 2015)

oh shit
wir arbeiten dran

aber ich glaub, der videolehrgang wird zu spät kommen.

ach was. du brauchst nicht cutten. mach es wie immer: schön flüssig rum und rum
und aus die maus. in den bergen der vosgerianern der falllinie folgen, ist sowieso keine gute idee...

sehr nass?

viel spass
wieder mal!


----------



## jojo2 (6. September 2015)

ketta guten morgen
(schlabber wird schon in der schlange stehen)
ich hab mir das video nochmal angeguckt:

innen fahren! Mehr braucht er nicht machen

also ganz ruhig
alles wie gehabt
(scharf innen)


----------



## schlabberkette (6. September 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> mach es wie immer: schön flüssig rum und rum
> und aus die maus. in den bergen der vosgerianern der falllinie folgen, ist sowieso keine gute idee...
> 
> sehr nass?
> ...



furztrocken wars
flüssig fahren war heute deshalb nicht
lag aber nich am wetter
kurs zum cutten wäre unnötig gewesen
einen für spitzkehren und blickführung hätt ich gebraucht!
egal, es war wieder ein hammergeiles event
die vosgerianer schaffen es irgendwie immer wieder, sensationelle trails in die steilen wälder zu buddeln!

jetzt machen wir hier noch ne woche urlaub und am kommenden sonntag steht dann das letzte rennen der cannondale enduroserie in st. die hier in den vogesen an.
ick froi mir druff

grüße an alle!!!


----------



## rigger (7. September 2015)

Das Rassen rennen war auch mal wieder Klasse, die Zeitnahme hat zwar wieder gesponnen und es war das ganze WE matschig und immer wieder am regnen, lustig ward trotzdem. 

Haben uns aufm Campingplatz mit matze, Stephan und co gemütlich eingerichtet.

Bei der Tombola konnte ich dann noch ne Google plus großem case und acros Pedale abstauben


----------



## Totoxl (7. September 2015)

Dann war das Glück auf deiner Seite Rigger. Was du von den Klamotten nicht brauchst, kannst du gerne nach Lingen weiterschicken


----------



## rigger (7. September 2015)

Die 100% Google ist pink, wenn einer Interesse hat?

Gestern ist auch noch einer auf der bikepark Strecke gestürzt und mit dem heli weggebracht worden, konnte anscheinend die Beine nicht mehr bewegen.  Gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (7. September 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Die 100% Google ist pink, wenn einer Interesse hat?



Pink macht flink


----------



## jojo2 (7. September 2015)

dann will ich die!!

rigger
da du mich mit in den harz nehmen musst,
kannse mir die goggle im auto überreichen

weiß einer, wo meine google is?
die hat rigger noch


----------



## rigger (7. September 2015)

Aso du willst auch mit in den Harz, hab für den Samstag schon 2 guides organisiert...

Andrea für 40 € kannst du sie haben, kann ich dir nächste Woche Mittwoch abend vorbei bringen. 20€ sind für mich und 20€ Spende ich dann für die Kinderkrebshilfe wo die auch vom rasenrennen spenden.


----------



## Ketta (7. September 2015)

@rigger :ich hab schon ne pinke Hose, nicht dass ich zu schnell werde 

Nils, spende doch 20 Euro von deinem Geld und nicht von meinem, da freuen sich die Kinder auch drüber


----------



## rigger (7. September 2015)

Biste gleich zweimal so schnell....


----------



## schlabberkette (10. September 2015)

pink steht mir leider nicht
ansonsten könnte ich die brille wegen der doppelten geschwindigkeit am kommenden sonntag gut gebrauchen
das letzte rennen der cannondale enduroserie bei den vosgerianern steht an
6 stunden sind angesetzt!
als belohnung gibts 5 stages, 34km und 1.400hm UND musikalische  deejay-beschallung auf stage 3 und 4
verrückte vosgerianer!!
mein rennen letzten sonntag hier in guebwiller lief nicht so gut wie erhofft, aber kommenden sonntag werde ich den teutonischen lockenfrosch wieder aus der foxhose ziehen und den franzorianern zeigen wie teutonenstaub von hinten aussieht!!!! 
so jedenfalls mein plan 

übrigens ist es mal wieder sensationell hier
schon eine woche sonnenschein pur und meeega trails

bon courage et bon voyage 

beste grüße ins teutonenland von den ketten


----------



## Totoxl (10. September 2015)

Das sollst du wohl schaffen Schlabber. Blaukraut bleibt Blaukraut und Lockenfrosch bleibt Lockenfrosch. Das ist quasi in Stein gemeißelt und wird immer so bleiben. Von daher Bier trinken und abwarten, der Rest kommt von ganz allein.


----------



## jojo2 (10. September 2015)

apropos toto
wie liefs bei dir heute?
kannste bald auch wieder bergab fahren?

schlabber
in Saint Die haste bestimmt wieder ne niedrige Startnummer.
dann kann deine machanikerin den chip holen, du schön ausschlafen
und vor j heidt wieder im ziel sein.
viel spass dabei!


----------



## Totoxl (10. September 2015)

Entspannt fühlt sich anders an Jojo. Beim schnippeln festgestellt das der Doc doch ein wenig mehr Dope hätte spritzen können.
Aber die Schraube ist raus, heute noch die Mauke hoch und dann soll es langsam richtung Vollbelastung gehen. Mal schauen wie es dann wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. September 2015)

oh kagge
kriegst trotzdem ein gefällt mir von mir


----------



## jojo2 (10. September 2015)

ach was schlabber du kriegst auch einen
und ketta müsst ihr das mal so mitteilen
ich muss jetzt leider zur arbeit
cu

(krass ne? jetzt zur arbeit...
frühstück hat halt ein bißchen länger gedauert)


----------



## schlabberkette (10. September 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Entspannt fühlt sich anders an Jojo. Beim schnippeln festgestellt das der Doc doch ein wenig mehr Dope hätte spritzen können.
> Aber die Schraube ist raus, heute noch die Mauke hoch und dann soll es langsam richtung Vollbelastung gehen. Mal schauen wie es dann wird.


ach toto, dat wird schon
ein berühmter emsländer sagte einmal:
"bier trinken und abwarten, der rest kommt von ganz allein!!!"
und watt soll ich sagen, recht hatter!!!

ich hab zwar grad kein bier zur hand und muss pinot gris aus d'alsace saufen, aber dat hilft bestimmt auch!
ist schließlich ein heiltrunk aus der gegend hier

wir wünschen dir ne schnelle genesung toto
und aldi anderen guten sachen!!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (15. September 2015)

Hier ist ja nichts los, Sommerloch oder was!! Schlabber am Wochenende wieder Franzosen verkloppt oder leckt er seine Wunden??? Was ist denn nun mit Harz am Wochenende??? Kauft sich der Rigger ein pinkfarbendes Bikedress passen zu seiner Google!?  Fragen über Fragen bitte um Antworten!!


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2015)

woll cherusker!

vielleicht kann ich mit diesem schlagzeug jemandem hinterm ofen hervorlocken
ich hab mir aber nur die ersten drei Sekunden angeguckt
geht wohl um radfahren, rest war mir zu schnell


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2015)

und weil heut sonntag ist,
gibt's gleich noch was mit gehobenem musikstil





ich kann so weiter machen
bis einer heult!
oder das mit dem harzen geklärt ist.

ich muss den tb anrufen
morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (15. September 2015)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Hier ist ja nichts los, Sommerloch oder was!! Schlabber am Wochenende wieder Franzosen verkloppt oder leckt er seine Wunden??? Was ist denn nun mit Harz am Wochenende??? Kauft sich der Rigger ein pinkfarbendes Bikedress passen zu seiner Google!?  Fragen über Fragen bitte um Antworten!!



nix los hier...stimmt
sommerloch...könnte sein
franzorianer verkloppt...check
wunden lecken...negativ
harz am wochenende...na logisch, aber nur wenns nicht pisst
rigger im pinkfarbenen bikedress...das will ich sehen!!!


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2015)

genau rigger!
die pinke gooooogle und deine weißen fifth ten
die find ich auch chic





ich kann so weiter machen


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2015)

aus gegebenem anlaß
(habe gerade an einem gespräch teilgenommen und freudige nachrichten gehört)
also
aus gegebenem anlaß
und damit ist dann bis auf weiteres erst mal wieder schluß 
aus die maus
da unten ist der knopf

aber erst noch ab min 5:25 für
der weiß schon wer
bis die tage


----------



## imfluss (16. September 2015)

Cooles Dingen ! 
Da bekommt man direkt Bock auf ne Neuauflage. Hab mal ne Umfrage gebastelt :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/teutonischen-gral-2015-ausfahren.768785/


----------



## schlabberkette (16. September 2015)

imfluss schrieb:


> Cooles Dingen !
> Da bekommt man direkt Bock auf ne Neuauflage. Hab mal ne Umfrage gebastelt :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/teutonischen-gral-2015-ausfahren.768785/



ne umfrage...wie geil 
ich habe abgestimmt, ich wäre natürlich dabei
sollte ich wiedererwartend keine zeit haben
würde ich meinen kumpel aus dem franzosenland nach teutonien ins rennen schicken
keine sorge, der is nich schnell....


----------



## rigger (16. September 2015)

Geile Schuhe, fährst du jetzt mit klickies?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. September 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> ne umfrage...wie geil
> ich habe abgestimmt, ich wäre natürlich dabei
> sollte ich wiedererwartend keine zeit haben
> würde ich meinen kumpel aus dem franzosenland nach teutonien ins rennen schicken
> ...


Schönes foddo André, der Jérôme Clementz erinnert mich immer an den hier ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (17. September 2015)

imfluss es ist mir als wäre es gestern gewesen
toto bekommt noch ein kettenschloss von mir, weil neles kette aufgebissen werden musste




so gutaussehend alle!!
und so fast!


----------



## ricobra50 (17. September 2015)

Das war richtig schön


----------



## Der Cherusker (17. September 2015)

Jau, Richi und soll ich dir mal was sagen, es kann noch schöner werden!! Schön, äääähhhhh Wochenende soll auch schön werden, wird der Harz nun besetzt oder nich????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (17. September 2015)

So, ich musste mir kurz die Tränen wegwischen damit ich wieder schreiben kann, das war so schön. Ich bin ja eigentlich noch zu Jung um in alten Erinnerungen zu schwelgen, aber war das früher, also damals, toll. Die gute alte Zeit. 
Vor kurzem hatte ich ein Kettenriß und kein Schloß dabei, wenn ich mich doch erinnern könnte wem ich es geliehen habe?


----------



## imfluss (17. September 2015)

Schöne Erlebnisse vergisst man eben nicht so schnell 
Bisher ist die Resonanz prima - Interesse ist da und daher bin ich zuversichtlich, dass wir noch ein paar neue Erlebnisse für späteres Dran-Erinnern bekommen werden. 

Um einen möglichen Termin zu finden wär's super, wenn möglichst viele kurz mit Nick oder Namen dieses Doodle ausfüllen:
http://doodle.com/poll/dwyk97v6hqnp9kh9

Grober Plan für's Event :

Treff + Warmup (TB hat da sicher was gutes auf Lager)
+-5 "normale" Stages und eine Special-Stage
Auswertung + Siegerehrung 
Ausklang entweder privat, falls jemand gerne Gastgeber sein möchte, oder bei nem passenden Lokal (z.B. Tennessee, Grieche oder sowas)


----------



## Totoxl (17. September 2015)

Ich muss schauen wann ich wieder Fit bin um überhaupt teilnehmen zu können. Würde dann spontan zu/absagen.


----------



## butcherbird (18. September 2015)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Jau, Richi und soll ich dir mal was sagen, es kann noch schöner werden!! Schön, äääähhhhh Wochenende soll auch schön werden, wird der Harz nun besetzt oder nich????


Nee wird wohl nix haben keinen guide

So.11:00 Postweg AH-Runde


----------



## jojo2 (18. September 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Vor kurzem hatte ich ein Kettenriß und kein Schloß dabei, wenn ich mich doch erinnern könnte wem ich es geliehen habe?




oh je
son gedächtnis hatte ich auch mal
allerdings schön, wenn man noch drüber lachen kann


aber
ich könnte dir helfen
seit dreieinhalb jahren hab ich ein kettenschloss (9-fach) im rucksack
von dem weiß ich, dass ich das nicht für eine meiner ketten verwenden darf
also na gut für die ketten würd ich das schon rausrücken, aber die beiden fahren zehnfach

also
wie gesagt
komm vorbei und ich hol das kettenschloß für dich aus meinem
rucksack
dann gurk ich hier auch nicht immer so allein herum
morgen schon wieder, musste mein auto hergeben, weil jemand aus der Familie morgen (samstag!!) damit zur arbeit muss - oh verdammt.
bei mir also auch nix mit harz morgen
nix

autos sind so doof
nie da wenn man die braucht


----------



## Totoxl (18. September 2015)

So ein 9fach Schloß ist nie weg und zur Not hilft es auch bei einer 10Fach Kette. Es freut mich zu hören das du es so lange mit durch die Welt trägts, um ihm zu zeigen wie schön diese doch sein kann. Da auch mich die Zeit einholt, fahre auch ich inzwischen 10Fach und brauche es deshalb nicht mehr. Ich weiß, in der Not geht es auch bei 10 Fach, aber ich bin ja der Kettenschloß Gott und habe deshalb immer welche im Rucksack


----------



## jojo2 (18. September 2015)

so soll es sein

zurück zum tagesgeschäft
schlabber
nachdem du die cannondale tour fast gewonnen hast
hier eine weitere aufgabe fürs nächste jahr:
(für alle anderen: die stelle ab 5:30 herrlich!)


----------



## schlabberkette (18. September 2015)

darf man da als nichtfranzorianer überhaupt mitfahren??
schaut gut aus
und die stelle ab 5:30 / 6:00 erinnert mich an enduro2
hach war dat schööön jojooo!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (19. September 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> darf man da als nichtfranzorianer überhaupt mitfahren??
> schaut gut aus
> und die stelle ab 5:30 / 6:00 erinnert mich an enduro2
> hach war dat schööön jojooo!!!!



häh?
du bist doch halber franzose
erst der name und dann hast du dich in den letzten jahren
mehr bei den franzorianern aufgehalten als sonstwo
und ich wette, du kannst baguette mit verbundenen augen schreiben
test bestanden
mit der 5:30 hab ich mich um 14 sec verguckt (die schöne kurve danach meinte ich eigentlich),
aber ab 5:30 das is wie bei enduro2  genau!
hach man war das klasse



also tb
das is wie bei enduro 2 da in dem video ab 5:30 und der rest vorher und nachher
und bei den anderen filmen zur serie genauso
also es lohnt sich! spass ohne ende! kilometerlang nur bergab
fahren wir beide das eigentlich zusammen im nächsten jahr? bin mir jetzt nich ganz sicher,
ob du nicht doch mit dem cherusker...
na jedenfalls ist das ne super vorbereitung auf die trans savoie
und danach kannste baguette auch rückwärts essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (21. September 2015)

vie vie monsieur jojo,,,
habe ich schon gegääsen rückwäärts das baguette,,,hat so schön geknuspäärt in meine hals...

enduro 2 ?? da wäre ich gern dabei...
im nächsten jahr habe ich öfter mal frei...da könnten wir fahren wir zwei...und natürlich der fb ,,dann sind wir schon drei..


----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2015)

alles klar!
dann weiß ich wieder wofür ich trainiere! ach was!
wofür ich überhaupt da bin

mon dieu
par de deux
meine leben hat wieder eine sinn

ich hab mich auch schon nach den aktuellen trainingstrends erkundigt
da ich immer noch nich lesen kann hab ich nach videos geguckt
stell dir das mal vor:
du, fb und ich im kurzen rosanen
geil
(ich nehm aber das dunkelblaue)


----------



## enduro pro (21. September 2015)

Was geht denn hier???? Alle auf'm Trip??? Tütüüüüü trägt doch nur der fb!!! Kann mich mal jemand aufklären oder ist das nur wieder ne Ablenkung wegen dem sommerloch.....


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. September 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> ist das nur wieder ne Ablenkung wegen dem sommerloch.....



 ein sommerloch wäre schön,,,,,,14° und  teutonesischer landregen,,fast schon ein spätherbstliches bikersuizidhangoffautumnhole....
da könnten  der jojo und fb im  tütü evtl. den ein oder anderen davon abhalten ,,,an sich die höchste form der selbs*†*kri*†i*k  auszuüben ...


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2015)

ach du schaiße
so schlimm?
ich hab grad nix besseres auf lager
aber in diesem thread hier ist auch nix besseres zu erwarten
von dem einzigen, der hier mitliest

also:
hier sinds grad 26 grad
vielleicht muntert euch das etwas auf
(heizung is kaputt, kann die grad nich runterdrehen)
und vom video reicht die erste minute

und man sieht:
man muss es nur wollen
das glücklichsein
der mann hier war neurologe
und nu is er a tip of a great iceberg
oder so





regnets etwa bei euch



ich bin jetzt erst mal für ein paar wochen weg
passt gut auf euch auf!
und
immer lächeln
wiedasehn


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1902069


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. September 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hab grad nix besseres auf lager
> aber in diesem thread hier ist auch nix besseres zu erwarten
> von dem einzigen, der hier mitliest
> 
> ...




wenn das geheimnis in slomo liegt dann hat der fb es schon vor langer zeit für sich entdeckt...und ich dachte er hätte nichts auf der pfanne,,,,dabei wollte er  nur glücklich sein...
in der nächsten woche di+mi+do hätte ich auch zeit für slomo..dachte an winterberg bike/trailpark...
war eigentlich schon jemand von euch im trailpark...ach nee....hier ist ja keiner außer jojo....mist...jojo,,warst du schon im trailpark wibe ??? lohnt sich das ???
ich würde aber auch gerne mal wieder deistern...aber in super slomo...
oder bikepark braunlage...

*auf dem trail slomo,,,und dann mit vollgas im womo...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (22. September 2015)

für jojo,,,wird dir evtl. helfen die 26° zu überstehen::::::


soll doch die zeit um uns alle vergehen
soll sich die uhr und die welt weiter drehen
wir drehen uns einfach nicht mit
wir leben jetzt ohne furcht, ohne sorgen
kein schnee mehr von gestern kein regen von morgen
was zählt ist die sonne von heute

(((((versengold,,,,,,hier der rest vom text)))))


----------



## Ketta (22. September 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> war eigentlich schon jemand von euch im trailpark...ach nee....hier ist ja keiner außer jojo....mist...jojo,,warst du schon im trailpark wibe ??? lohnt sich das ???
> ich würde aber auch gerne mal wieder deistern...



Ich ich ich war mit mit jojo im Trailpark, also ich sach ma so, wenn man im Bikepark ist, kann man da mal rüberfahren und sich 1-2-3 Trails anschauen, das reicht...ist nicht so ergiebig...

und deistern, war letzes mal als ich da war, das ist aber auch schon wieder bestimmt 2 Monate her einige Trails kaputt...Rumpelstilzchen und Teerweg gabs quasi nicht mehr, Rakete war der untere Teil mit den fetten Sprügen kaputt, die offiziellen Ladies only und ü30 waren natürlich ok...


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. September 2015)

glüdern,,,,da bleibt doch noch glüdern....  ketta!!!!!!!!lass uns glüdern....di oder mi ..biiittteeee......


----------



## Ketta (22. September 2015)

da muss ich erst morgen schauen, wie lang ich am Mi in die Tanzschule muss


----------



## imfluss (22. September 2015)

Porta Westfalica hat auch ein paar nette Trails zu bieten.

Zum Teutonenrennen : Bisher haben nur eine Hand voll Leute sich eingetragen, und es scheint jetzt schon bei den vorhandenen Auswahlmöglichkeiten schwierig zu sein, einen gemeinsamen Termin ausfindig zu machen.
Wir können entweder noch etwas warten oder das ganze in den Winter legen und dann mit (hoffentlich) Schnee und Glühwein und so weiter anleiern.


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. September 2015)

evtl. warten die bikoglatoren auf sowas imfluss.......

http://www.spiegel.de/video/slackli...mit-bike-ueber-den-abgrund-video-1610270.html


----------



## diddie40 (24. September 2015)

?


----------



## ricobra50 (29. September 2015)

Hallo leute ist schon Winterschlaf  ???


----------



## diddie40 (29. September 2015)

was läuft denn so am We? Wetter soll  gut werden und ich habe Zeit!


----------



## rigger (29. September 2015)

Ich wollte mit Kevin, Karsten und Saskia nach Hürtgenwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. September 2015)

heute treff im  bocketal,,morgen  im glüder,,,,


----------



## diddie40 (29. September 2015)

heute und morgen muss ich leider noch arbeiten. euch viel Spaß


----------



## ricobra50 (29. September 2015)

TB hast du Urlaub ??


----------



## Totoxl (29. September 2015)

Der ersten kleinen Runden gedreht. Es läuft immer besser


----------



## ricobra50 (29. September 2015)

Totoxl,


----------



## imfluss (29. September 2015)

Wir fahren Sonntag zur Halden-Einweihung nach Herten.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. September 2015)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> TB hast du Urlaub ??



jau,,,die große ausfahrt mit g.u.i.d.o als g.u.i.d.e stand ja für heute auf dem plan,,,,da ist es besser das man im anschluß keine termine mehr hat,,,man weiß ja nie wo und an welchem tag  die tour endet...aber heute war fast alles ok,,,unser guide wusste in den meisten fällen wo wir gerade ungefähr sind ,, und die lampen brauchten wir nur um der bergwacht zu signalisieren das wir das alleine schaffen und keinen heli brauchen..

--------				_----________------------------_____________--------__________-----------_______
alles	////	i.O	  ///	fb  ///  hat	////		 alles	/////			 im	   ////		 griff ///	 brauchen	////  keinen	///  heli	 /ende


----------



## ricobra50 (30. September 2015)

Ich bin heute 17 Uhr. in Teuto   "Dör. K."


----------



## imfluss (30. September 2015)

Hey @ricobra50 habt ihr den Trail noch finden können ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (30. September 2015)

eindruck von einem gelungenen tag dank ketta........


----------



## rigger (30. September 2015)

Gut das man nix erkennt....


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. September 2015)

so eine grafikkarte  hatte ich auch mal rigger....


----------



## Totoxl (30. September 2015)

Augen auf Nils
Kette, Schlabber, Christian, mir unbekannt und Thomas. Ist doch ganz easy


----------



## rigger (30. September 2015)

Blauer Himmel ist doch auch schön...


----------



## Der Cherusker (30. September 2015)

Schöner Tag heute, Glüder anstrengende Schei.... aber schön mal wieder da gewesen zu sein!!! Danke an unseren Guide äh Guidin, Ketta haste fein gemacht und passend Schluß gemacht, Ich könnte nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (1. Oktober 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Augen auf Nils
> Kette, Schlabber, Christian, mir unbekannt und Thomas. Ist doch ganz easy



fast richtig toto...



Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Schöner Tag heute, Glüder anstrengende Schei.... aber schön mal wieder da gewesen zu sein!!! Danke an unseren Guide äh Guidin, Ketta haste fein gemacht und passend Schluß gemacht, Ich könnte nicht mehr.


captain pain hat wieder zugeschlagen..


----------



## Totoxl (1. Oktober 2015)

Ok
Ketta, Guido, Christian, mir immer noch unbekannt und Thomas.


----------



## ricobra50 (1. Oktober 2015)

Imfluss -Trail haben wir gefunden!!


----------



## ricobra50 (1. Oktober 2015)

TB Schöne Truppe auf dem Bild !!!!


----------



## enduro pro (3. Oktober 2015)

Ohne glüderteller???? 


Alles richtig gemacht !!! 

Schade da ich den Buchprüfer im Haus hatte


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Oktober 2015)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> TB Schöne Truppe auf dem Bilb !!!!





enduro pro schrieb:


> Ohne glüderteller????
> 
> 
> Alles richtig gemacht !!!
> ...




jau ,,,dass bootcamp im glüder war mal wieder hart,,aber die stimmung war sehr herzlich....sie kippte nicht einmal als wir feststellen mussten das der glüderianische chef de cuisine im urlaub ist und es deshalb keinen glüderteller zur belohnung gibt...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Oktober 2015)

https://rumble.com/v2zkcr-mountainbike-gopro-line-in-epic-village.html


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Oktober 2015)

*R.I.P.*


----------



## Totoxl (8. Oktober 2015)

Keine Angst, der Faden wird nicht sterben.


----------



## jojo2 (8. Oktober 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> *R.I.P.*



ich bin zurück!
und
schließ mich dir mal an tb




hab heute die dvd mit dem neuen mad max film bekommen
und dazu gab es noch sondermüll - drei musikcds umsonst
(hatte ich aber nicht bestellt!)
wer die haben möchte, soll sich bitte per pn a mich wenden
- tony christie mit der "definitve collection"
- julio iglesias "einfach das beste"
und
- "the very best of nazareth"

und damit verabschiede ich mich dann mal aus dem thread
allerherzlichst euer jojo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (8. Oktober 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Keine Angst, der Faden wird nicht sterben.


Ja ja, der Toto kann wieder 1km biken und schon gibt es wieder ein neues Bike, ein bischen stelzig aber trotzdem schöne Wahl!!!


----------



## Totoxl (9. Oktober 2015)

Das es dir gefällt habe ich mir gedacht


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo 
Morgen fahre ich nach Winterberg ,ich denke das ist der letzte sonnige Tag


----------



## diddie40 (10. Oktober 2015)

@ricobra50 ,viel Spaß in Winterberg

Jemand Lust auf hometrails?
Morgen früh 11:00? Bocketal?


----------



## ricobra50 (10. Oktober 2015)

Danke diddie


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Oktober 2015)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Morgen fahre ich nach Winterberg ,ich denke das ist der letzte sonnige Tag


der letzte sonnige Tag? 
Bis wann?

Kleiner Spaß, bis morgen


----------



## ricobra50 (16. Oktober 2015)

Leute was ist los ??? - Winterschlaf   !!


----------



## rigger (16. Oktober 2015)

Sieht so aus, ist halt schietwetter! Heute abend erstmal rampage schauen....


----------



## Totoxl (16. Oktober 2015)

Oder alle nur noch am Whatsappen? Rampage werde ich mir auch gleich anschauen. Wir treffen uns mit ein paar Leuten und Bierchen um gemütlich Rampage zu schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (16. Oktober 2015)

ich hab mal ne Frage in die schlafende Wintergemeinde. Probiere gerade einen Stahlfederdämpfer in meinem Cube. Hat vielleicht einer von euch ne Fox Feder mit 300x2,5 o. 2,8 o. 350 x 2,5 o. 2,8 ??? Habe gerade ne 400er Fedrin, die aber etwas zu hart ist. ( Zumindest mal zum testen, wäre gut )


----------



## rigger (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab glaub ich noch ne 350er in2.8 von marzocchi, passt das auch?


----------



## diddie40 (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube nicht. Fox Feder passt so gerade. Ich glaube alle anderen haben einen größeren Außendurchmesser und würden nicht mehr in den Rahmen passen


----------



## Der Cherusker (17. Oktober 2015)

Morgen jemand biken!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (17. Oktober 2015)

hi diddie
ich habe leider auch keine fox feder für dich!

apropos winterschlaf
ich werde morgen endlich mal nach winterberg fahren
sonst noch jemand bock??


----------



## diddie40 (18. Oktober 2015)

Hi Andre, nee morgen habe ich keinen Bock auf Winterberg. Dir und den anderen viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (24. Oktober 2015)

@imfluss 
warst du heute auf der fastforward testtour von last??
wie läuft das 29er??


----------



## imfluss (24. Oktober 2015)

Ja war mit Martin dort, er wollte herausfinden ob 27,5+ oder 29er sein Ding ist. War als neugieriger Trailscout mit am Start. Was haben wir vorgefunden ? Eine Menge sahniger Flowtrails rund um Hohensyburg und einen verrückt-sympathischen Haufen LAST-Freaks. Am Ende der 25km Trailrunde gabs dann Bierchen mit Jörg und Betty und der Crew und später gings noch nach DO zu nem Inder. 
Hoffe stark, dass wir sowas im Teuto auch mal auf die Beine stellen. Nicht unbedingt als Testevent sondern einfach mal zusammen ne Runde biken.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## mawe (31. Oktober 2015)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> @imfluss
> warst du heute auf der fastforward testtour von last??
> wie läuft das 29er??


Ich hab sie beide gehabt. 

Das 29er ist ein wenig unkomfortabler wie das 27,5b, fühlt sich aber berechenbarer an.
Die +Reifen vermitteln irgendwie das Gefühl von Bodennebel. Massig Grip, aber man weiss nicht genau, was unter einem vorgeht.

Insgesamt läuft das FF ziemlich geil. Vielleicht etwas unhandlichen als ein 26er HERB.
Für mich das ideale Tourenbike, mit dem man auch auf ruppigeren Abfahrten die Bremsen offen lassen kann. Es macht vor allem auf schnellen Flowtrails derbe Spass!


----------



## Totoxl (31. Oktober 2015)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>


Das Road Gap ist jetzt voll unter deiner Kontrolle... 
Ich hätte nicht die Eier um da runter zu hüpfen, obwohl es von allen die da runter rauschen heißt "ganz easy"
Mein Daumen bekommst du


----------



## Totoxl (4. November 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Ausschnitte aus dem AOK Imagefilm, wo wir als sportliche Familie einen Beitrag geleistet haben


----------



## ricobra50 (7. November 2015)

Toto


----------



## Leon96 (20. November 2015)

Moin Jungs,

die Problematik mit dem Downhillverboten ist mittlerweile ja allgegenwärtig bekannt.
Aus diesem Grund ist u.a ein Projekt FÜR DH'ler (und mtbler) in der Gegend in Planung.
Nur sowas ist leider immer sehr schwer durchzusetzten, wenn die Leute die das betrifft nicht "greifbar" sind.

Daher bitte ich die Leute, die sich für die Sache interessieren, in Vereinen sind oder von der Idee sich im Verein zu organisieren um was erreichen zu können nicht abgeneigt sind bei mir per PN zu melden!

Danke!


----------



## enduro pro (25. November 2015)

Gibt es noch überlebende hier????


----------



## rigger (25. November 2015)

Hier ist einer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (25. November 2015)

Mich gibt es auch noch. Hallo an alle da draußen


----------



## diddie40 (25. November 2015)

Überlebende von was?


----------



## Totoxl (25. November 2015)

Dem scheinbaren toten Faden. 
Ich möchte diesen großartige Deutsche Band Pur zitieren:
"Wo sind all die Indianer hin?"


----------



## ricobra50 (26. November 2015)

Hier ist auch  einer


----------



## butcherbird (26. November 2015)

jaaaa,


----------



## Totoxl (26. November 2015)

Schön, ich hoffe es sind noch alle gesund und munter. Und nur weil man hier nichts mehr hört, hoffe ich doch das alle noch fleißig mit dem Bike unterwegs sind.


----------



## enduro pro (26. November 2015)

Bike???? Was ist das denn ???


----------



## schlabberkette (26. November 2015)

ick bin ooch noch hier
und schon lernt man wieder fürs leben...danke toto!!

denn ich wusste gar nicht, dass pur ne band ist?!?
ich dachte immer die findet man im pschyrembel unter brechreiz 

schön hier von ein paar tapferen indianern zu hören


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Dezember 2015)

hey toto 
alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (2. Dezember 2015)

@Totoxl


----------



## rigger (3. Dezember 2015)

Dieses Jahr werde ich es nicht mehr in den Teuto schaffen, nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich erst Ende Januar nach meinen Skiurlaub.
Ich werd jetzt erstmal versuchen mein fitness mit schwimmtraining in Schwung zu bringen....


----------



## Totoxl (3. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Glückwünsche Jungs.
Ich habe sonst nie Vorsätze fürs neue Jahr, aber nächstes Jahr möchte ich wieder öfter in den Teuto kommen. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr fünf mal schaffe habe ich mich schon im 300% gesteigert


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2015)

Diddie alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Paddy_G (12. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute,
was einer wie die Lage in Bad Iburg am Dörenberg ist?
Lohnt es sich da noch hinzufahren, es scheint da ja richtig ärger gegeben zu haben!
Um eine Auskunft wäre ich dankbar, keine Lust umsonst dahin zu fahren.


----------



## Totoxl (12. Dezember 2015)

Happy Birthday Diddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (13. Dezember 2015)

@rigger @Totoxl danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. Dezember 2015)

hoooohhooohhhooo liebe leute,,,,,
ich dachte ich schau mal rein um zu sehen was hier so los ist....
tja,,,wie soll ich sagen,,,wenn es so weiter geht hat der thread 
""" haben die mondphasen einfluss auf meine kurvenlage  beim nightride ?????"""
bald mehr beiträge...
aber ist auch egal....hauptsache es haben noch alle bock am biken....
ich gratuliere allen verdächtigen nachträglich zu ihren geburtstagen und wünsche allen ein frohes fest,,,natürlich auch eine saison in der es nur knallt wenn die proppen vom champagner fliegen...

we see us in the forest  of pain and glory,,,,,²da wo die teutonen wohnen..

²achtung reimt sich


----------



## diddie40 (22. Dezember 2015)

hallo @Teuto Biker . Ich dachte schon von den "Alten" hat keiner mehr Bock aufs Forum hier. Ich habe gedacht, einfach mal wieder ein paar Treffen hier zu posten, vielleicht findet sich ja doch der ein oder andere biker hier. Werde auch über die Feiertage immer mal wieder ne kleine Runde drehen.
Allen ein paar besinnliche Tage und so.....


----------



## rigger (22. Dezember 2015)

Über die feiertag mach ich einen auf besinnlich, nix mit biken. Wünsche euch noch schöne feiertage...


----------



## imfluss (22. Dezember 2015)

Hatte auch vor mich zu besinnen...darauf, dass die schönsten Trails im Teuto sind und es nicht zu verantworten wäre, diese nicht zu fahren.
Um es mit Bengels Worten auszudrücken. Darum dieses Jahr mal X-Mas Ride am Heiligabend-Morgen 11 Uhr ab dem Nassen Dreieck.
Euch allen schöne Tage und auf eine gute Saison 2016


----------



## enduro pro (22. Dezember 2015)

Ach aus brochterbeck frohe Weihnachten...

Diddie, gute Idee, einfach posten und schauen wer kommt


----------



## ricobra50 (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ebenfalls ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Beste Grüße
Richard


----------



## Teuto Biker (23. Dezember 2015)

diddie40 schrieb:


> hallo @Teuto Biker . . Ich habe gedacht, einfach mal wieder ein paar Treffen hier zu posten,...




jau ,,,,,,z.b.  stand  heute mal wieder ein ritt durch die teutonische nacht auf dem programm...heeeeeerlich......
am samstag gibt es eine stress freie runde nach alter manier,,,,,ohne modenschau....uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest....ich melde mich..


----------



## diddie40 (23. Dezember 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## schlabberkette (23. Dezember 2015)

auch aus dem tiefsten kettenland weihnachtliche grüsse an alle teutonen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (24. Dezember 2015)

Samstag bin mich auch dabei


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Dezember 2015)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> am samstag gibt es eine stress freie runde nach alter manier,,,,,ohne modenschau....uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest....ich melde mich..



au jaa....bitte melde dich!!
brauchen wir denn schon namensschilder oder erkennen wir die schweine noch am gang 

*FROHES FEST!!!!*


----------



## butcherbird (24. Dezember 2015)




----------



## butcherbird (24. Dezember 2015)

ein Bild vom dunklen Ausritt mit dem Tanzlehrer........


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Dezember 2015)

star wars optik in teutonien!!


----------



## jojo2 (24. Dezember 2015)

jo denn auch aus dem hohen norden:
besinnliche weihnachten euch allen


und bitte betet für mich
auf mich hört er nicht


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2015)

Bocketal morgen um 11...


----------



## diddie40 (25. Dezember 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Dezember 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Bocketal morgen um 11...





schlabberkette schrieb:


> star wars optik in teutonien!!



so soll es sein...im tal der bocketalrianer,,,,dort wo alles begann,,,dort soll es auch enden,,,,,sogar  ein gesandter der klingorianer wurde angekündigt,,,jeder weiß was das bedeuten kann.....aber,,,nur mut,,,,wenn wir zusammen stehn kann das böse keine macht über uns ergreifen ....
sondern es möge die macht mit uns sein....

außerdem liegt  die chance das er wieder am falschen treffpunkt landet bei 50%...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (25. Dezember 2015)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Bocketal morgen um 11...


check!!


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle!!!
Freue mich schon auf Morgen, endlich mal wieder biken in der Truppe!! Ach ja Danke nochmal an den Fahrer von den Lieferwagen von Zweirad Feldkämper , die Macke in meinen Auto sieht richtig gut, vielleicht liest du ja mit Penner!!! Tolles Geschenk. So wieder runter kommen ist doch Weihnachten Jingle bells, Jingle bells.......dadada........Dada....Jingle beellllllllls


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Dezember 2015)

ach herrlich,,,,die weihnachtsansprache vom fb,,,da glaubt man das weihnachten nur noch ein festival des kommerzes ist,,,an dem sich die leute anstatt den prosecco von lidl den champagner von aldi in die birne hauen,,,und dann kommt so eine botschaft der liebe und hoffnung....

danke fb


----------



## imfluss (26. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Runde ! Danke an alle Mitfahrer !


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Dezember 2015)

jau, schicke runde gestern 

auch zwischenmenschlich...oder soll ich sagen zwischenklingonisch und -teutorianerisch ein voller erfolg
und sehr rührend...
ein kleiner stein für die menschheit....eine große geste von fb!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (31. Dezember 2015)

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein Gesundes 2016  ohne Verletzungen....Ride on Dudessssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (31. Dezember 2015)

Danke, gleichfalls


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Dezember 2015)

Danke und auch  ein Gesundes 2016


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2015)

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein tolles Jahr


----------



## schlabberkette (31. Dezember 2015)

cool diddie, bei dem feuerwerk brauchen wir mitternacht ja gar nicht mehr vor die tür.... bleibt uns mehr zeit für alk und gute vorsätze  euch allen einen guten rutsch und ein geschmeidiges 2016  beste grüße vonne ketten aus der pfalz!!


----------



## diddie40 (31. Dezember 2015)

Jau, gerade mit Whisky angefangen, brauche auch kein Feuerwerk  mehr


----------



## jojo2 (1. Januar 2016)

*Allen hier ein Frohes und gesegnetes Neues Jahr!* 




gesegnet
jo
das sollte es sein
denn tb, für das, was ich nicht wirklich vorhabe,


was aber wahrscheinlich doch wieder über mich kommen wird,
bräuchte ich Segen
viel Segen
so viel Segen
oh kacke, so viel könnte ich gar nicht beichten
ich lass das besser


guck mal hier
da bin ich im Singltrek Pod Smerkm Fahrrad gefahren
so was fahr ich am liebsten. immer hübsch, immer glatt
keine Gefahr, keine Anstrengung, nur ein Dahingleiten
(Die Aufnahmen hab ich mal Abends gemacht, nach 10 Stunden Fahrradfahren, deswegen heißt das auch
"Müde und kaputt in Pod Smerkm". Das war hübsch, könnte ich bis zur Rente immerzu machen,
Blümchenpflücken beim Fahrradadfahren)
http://mtbn.ws/vw28





tb hast du Ende Juni schon was vor? 
ungücklicherweise sind vielleicht sogar noch Plätze frei
http://trailaddiction.com/enduro2de/
(gesprochen: lesark)

oh kagge
ich geh erstmal meinen Schreibtisch aufräumen
bitte antworte nicht


das würde wieder Training ohne Ende bedeuten:
Switchbacks in very steep und very ausgesetztem Gelände
(da gab es Switchbacks, die waren so geil, so was bin ich vorher noch nie gefahren. Hammer!),
tausende Meter Strecke bei 1000 bis 2000 Höhenmetern am Stück runterfahren
und auch ein paar kack Bikeparkstrecken mit Brechsand fahren
und am Ende am Ende und immer wieder vollkommen glücklich, also so richtig stoked sein

und wo und wann soll ich das wieder trainieren???

bitte antworte nicht



In Willingen hab ich die Tage Christian getroffen,
jetzt weiß ich, dass du bestimmt gar keine Zeit hast.
Bitte sag ja


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Januar 2016)

ja tb
sag ja zu jojo
sag ja zu lesark!!!!
ich brauche euch doch!!!
happynewtrailyear!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ketta (1. Januar 2016)

Ja tb
sag jaaaaaa zu endurotwo
Ich bin als groupie auch mit dabei
und als physio, ich kann dir überall bunte tapes hinkleben, dann klappt das mit den very steep switchbacks und off camber ganz von allein...
sag jaaaaaaa


----------



## Ketta (1. Januar 2016)

Ach ja fast vergessen
ein gutes neues Jahr allen!


----------



## imfluss (1. Januar 2016)

Hey, Sonntag starten wir trailtastisch ins neue Jahr.
Abfahrt am nassen Dreieck um 12 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Cherusker (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues Jahr !!!!
Euch allen, freue mich auf viele schöne Stunden mit euch auf den Bike dieses Jahr!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Januar 2016)

jau jojo,,,deal,,,,,bin dabei....ich nehme das angebot mit dem camping..490 €ier für drei tage biken  ist ja quasi ein echter schnapper..eigentlich bin ich an dem wochenende beim helene fischer konzert in olpe,,,aber die physio von ketta lasse ich mir nicht entgehen....



vive la france



morgen 14°° im b-valley


----------



## Ketta (1. Januar 2016)

Wir heute so......


----------



## schlabberkette (1. Januar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> jau jojo,,,deal,,,,,bin dabei....ich nehme das angebot mit dem camping..490 €ier für drei tage biken  ist ja quasi ein echter schnapper..eigentlich bin ich an dem wochenende beim helene fischer konzert in olpe,,,aber die physio von ketta lasse ich mir nicht entgehen....
> vive la france


echt jetzt????
halleluljaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Ketta (1. Januar 2016)

Au backe @jojo2 
Er hat ja gesagt....
was für ein fantastischer Jahresbeginn


----------



## jojo2 (1. Januar 2016)

puuh!

wenn ich mich davon erholt hab, 
melde ich mich wieder

was für ein Team!!


----------



## jojo2 (1. Januar 2016)

tb
schönen Gruß von Atze
wir sollen auf uns aufpassen
aber wird schon schief gehen sachta


----------



## jojo2 (2. Januar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> morgen 14°° im b-valley



wär ja ne super Gelegenheit mal wieder etwas zu plaudern,
ich schaffs aber heute leider doch nicht, ins Bocketal zu kommen

muss ich ein andern Mal machen, oder
komm du doch morgen bei mir vorbei und wir cruisen hier etwas durch die Landschaft

vive la France

Bon courage et bon voyage!


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Januar 2016)

man ist der atze schnell geworden,,,da muss ich wohl noch etwas  trainieren bis ich ihn auf der 400m bahn überrunden kann...aber ab  mai  beginnt ja meine  knallharte vorbereitung auf das battle bei den franzorianern...
ich nehme die sache sehr ernst,,,meinen drogenkonsum werde ich um die hälfte reduzieren ,,, und meinen alkoholmissbrauch  sogar um 50% einschränken ,, dass wird hart,,,aber wir fahren ja schließlich nicht in die berge um geschenke zu verteilen...



für atze




veni vidi vici

" Ich kam , ich sah und ich siegte "

Gaius Julius Cäsar





morgen habe ich leider keine zeit ,, ,,und am nächsten wochenende bin ich zum whiskytaste auf helgoland,,,dann 1 woche skifahren..aber danach hätte ich die zeit den atze und dich zu besuchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Januar 2016)

neulich im teuto


----------



## jojo2 (2. Januar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> man ist der atze schnell geworden,,,da muss ich wohl noch etwas  trainieren bis ich ihn auf der 400m bahn überrunden kann...aber ab  mai  beginnt ja meine  knallharte vorbereitung auf das battle bei den franzorianern...
> ich nehme die sache sehr ernst,,,meinen drogenkonsum werde ich um die hälfte reduzieren ,,, und meinen alkoholmissbrauch  sogar um 50% einschränken ,, dass wird hart,,,aber wir fahren ja schließlich nicht in die berge um geschenke zu verteilen...
> 
> 
> ...




*super!*
und
*keine Geschenke!*
Für niemanden!


Bei dem Video auf der Rennbahn war er ja noch ein Kind
jetzt ist der schon ein Jugendlicher und schon etwas schnell
und er findet meine Musik immer scheiße, was ich ziemlich gut versteh.
Und deswegen lässt er sich nicht mehr filmen von mir


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. Januar 2016)

ok jojo,,,,wie soll ich es sagen,,,dein musikgeschmack ist,,,oder nee,,,besser gesagt,,,hör auf atze..
wenn wir wirklich unser video ""erst wurden sie belächelt,dann gefürchtet""",,millionenfach verkaufen wollen muss die musik den konsumenten  mitnehmen...
evtl damit:::

am start





in der zeit in der wir den jungs zeigen wie es ausschaut wenn der teutonische hammer kreist





kurz vorm letzten zieleinlauf





bei unserer siegerehrung







aber das können wir ja noch  in ruhe bei einer flasche single malt ,,äähh,,,gemüsesaft besprechen...



@jojo2

23:25

ein team mit titelchancen das nicht namentlich genannt werden möchte bietet uns 400 € wenn wir auf eine anmeldung verzichten....bei 10000 steige ich ein.....

ok???


----------



## jojo2 (3. Januar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ok jojo,,,,wie soll ich es sagen,,,dein musikgeschmack ist,,,oder nee,,,besser gesagt,,,hör auf atze..
> wenn wir wirklich unser video ""erst wurden sie belächelt,dann gefürchtet""",,millionenfach verkaufen wollen muss die musik den konsumenten  mitnehmen...
> evtl damit:::
> 
> ...



Komm ich ausm Wald zurück und schon wieder Nachricht über einen neuen Post...
Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich mich aus diesem Thread verabschiedet hatte,
hier ist doch der Bär los. Ist doch super hier!

TB! Krass
Was du da an Filmmusik herausgesucht hast!
Im speechless!
Da passt alles hundertpro!
An dir ist echt ein Zimmer verloren gegangen - der macht immer die tolle Musik in Hollywood.
Besonders gelungen finde ich den Einsatz der jungen Dame da - ihr Tanz und Gesang erinneren
mich an die Zeit der Wandervögel. Frei, sinnlich, eins mit Mutter Natur.
Einfach nur geil!
(der Sänger da von dem letzten Lied, ist der schwul?)

Was für ein Team!!
Wir sind!

Deine Musikauswahl erinnert mich etwas an - ich weiß nicht genau warum - etwas an die Musik aus diesem
fantastischen Streifen (aber erst ab Minute 1:20)


----------



## jojo2 (3. Januar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @jojo2
> 
> 23:25
> 
> ...




14:18

Mir ist egal wie die heißen.
Ich nehm das Geld.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2016)

ok,,,es wird ernst

schampus für after race party in bordbar...check....musik für video....check...ketta für die physio..check.....stift für autogrammstunde...check......fb als maskottchen dabei ........check...


aber wann melden wir uns  an ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Januar 2016)

ach,,,,jojo,,,wenn du keine schwulen sänger magst,,,könnten wir alternativ dieses lied nehmen...ist auch viel näher am thema,,,,geht um fahrräder wo nackte drauf sitzen glaube ich,,,...


----------



## Ketta (3. Januar 2016)

@Teuto Biker : mir gefällt dein Benutzerbild! 
@Teuto Biker und @jojo2 : wann wollt ihr ins Kettacamptrailparadies kommen?


----------



## Der Cherusker (3. Januar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ok,,,es wird ernst
> 
> schampus für after race party in bordbar...check....musik für video....check...ketta für die physio..check.....stift für autogrammstunde...check......fb als maskottchen dabei ........check...
> 
> ...


Anmelden


Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ok,,,es wird ernst
> 
> schampus für after race party in bordbar...check....musik für video....check...ketta für die physio..check.....stift für autogrammstunde...check......fb als maskottchen dabei ........check...
> 
> ...


Wärmedecke check!! Hey Junge arbeite noch ein bischen an deiner Fahrtechnik wie wir heute gesehen haben ist die ausreichend sie reicht gerade mal aus das Du nicht umfällst!! Kondition läßt auch zu wünschen du hast noch viel zu tun um nicht zu enttäuschen. Und was haben wir heute gelernt, geht man im Regen biken kommt man naß nach Hause. Trotzdem schönes Ding heute!!!!


----------



## jojo2 (4. Januar 2016)

Ketta schrieb:


> @Teuto Biker :
> @Teuto Biker und @jojo2 : wann wollt ihr ins Kettacamptrailparadies kommen?



ich muss erst noch Kontakt mit Elena von Trailaddiction aufnehmen. dann geht's an die Feinheiten.


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. Januar 2016)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Anmelden
> 
> Wärmedecke check!!  Und was haben wir heute gelernt, geht man im Regen biken kommt man naß nach Hause. Trotzdem schönes Ding heute!!!!



sehr schön fb das du gestern doch was gelernt hast....regen macht nass,,,richtig...
und nässe erzeugt kälte...ich habe mir fast die cochones  abgefroren,,,aber keine sorge,,,dass ist bei dir ,auf grund von nicht vorhanden sein, anatomisch ja nicht möglich ..
bei meiner fehlenden kondition und den mangel an fahrtechnik hast du natürlich recht,,,da werde ich alles auf eine karte setzen,,,,

bootcamp by ketta,,uuaaahhhhhhhhhh.......

opfer oder sieger,,,,wage den schritt ,,finde es heraus ,,uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh........
du würdest selbst dem teufel noch ein 26" bike verkaufen ??? dann bist du hier richtig !!!!


----------



## jojo2 (7. Januar 2016)

Ketta schrieb:


> wann wollt ihr ins Kettacamptrailparadies kommen?




Mannomann - alles war hier unter Eis, bis vorhin.
Langsam schmilzt die zentimeterdicke Schicht dahin.
Fast schade.
Denn kleine Atzes auf dem Eis sehen aus.
Wenn ihre vier meterlangen Stelzen sich ineinander verschrauben.
Grandios.
Prätentiös.
Geil.
Und alles heil geblieben
Uff. schwein gehabt


Dies Wochenende kann ich nicht ins Camp kommen,
Nele feiert ihren Geburtstag und hat uns ausquartiert.
Ich bin also am Wochenende in einem Zelt irgendwo an einem Nordseestrand.
Kraft sammeln für die franzosianischen Alpen und
darüber meditieren wie ich nach der Enduro2 wieder nach Hause komme.


----------



## diddie40 (7. Januar 2016)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Teuto


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2016)

schade diddie,,,ich hätte auch zeit gehabt,,,hättest mich seelisch bei meiner vorbereitung auf die vorbereitung auf das ketten - bootcamp unterstützen können....da ist echt bedarf,,wahrscheinlich wären da gegen 5 jahre fremdenlegion wie bei aldi mit tante erna einkaufen gehen...
aber,,,,wer den feind umarmt, macht ihn bewegungsunfähig,,,uuaahhhh...

@Ketta 
ich hoffe bis ende januar alle schlaffheit von mir geworfen zu haben ...


----------



## diddie40 (7. Januar 2016)

@Teuto Biker , wie sieht's denn morgen aus . Habe den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2016)

morgen geht es auf die hohe see,,,nach helgoland bei windstärke 8-9,,,
ich dreh einen video von der überfahrt::::::
titel::::

ahoi,,,ich weiß was du heute morgen gefrühstückt hast..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (7. Januar 2016)

Dann werd mal nicht seekrank


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. Januar 2016)

für die überfahrt haben wir schottische reisemedizin am start..da kann nichts passieren..
mann nehme 5cl single malt und gibt 5 tropfen wasser dazu....fertig..das wasser ist eigentlich das wichtigste an dem rezept....dann brennt es nicht so im hals falls die medizin doch versagt...


----------



## diddie40 (7. Januar 2016)

welche Medizin brauchste dann auf der Rückfahrt?


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2016)

das könnte ich dir morgen ab 14:30 bei einer ruhigen tour rund um das tal des wacholders erzählen ..
dabei ??????

war schon einer auf den neuen strecken in osna ??? es soll am xxxxxxxxxxxx neue strecken geben die richtig schön steil sind...und was ich so auf den bildern gesehen habe war das auch nicht übertrieben...


----------



## diddie40 (11. Januar 2016)

Ne, morgen kann ich nicht. Aber Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag


----------



## Teuto Biker (11. Januar 2016)

schade,,,,dann bin ich schon in saalbach...so ein mist,,,,,jetzt haben die dort auch noch schnee bekommen,,,d.h. vor dem apres ski muss man auch noch skifahren,,,streß pur...


----------



## ricobra50 (11. Januar 2016)

Thomas viel Spaß in Saalbach und auch viel Schnee !!!


----------



## schlabberkette (12. Januar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> schade,,,,dann bin ich schon in saalbach...so ein mist,,,,,jetzt haben die dort auch noch schnee bekommen,,,d.h. vor dem apres ski muss man auch noch skifahren,,,streß pur...


...und nach dem apres ski musste dann auch schon wieder skifahren.... alta falta, das ist hart!
kannst ja schonmal für apres saalbach einen streßnachbearbeitungskurs bei captain pain ketta im bootcamp buchen!!
wünsch dir viel schnee unter der nase!!


----------



## diddie40 (13. Januar 2016)

Wie sieht´s aus? Alle gut am trainieren für die nächste Saison? Mit dem Rotwein geht´s bei mir schon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Mit dem Rotwein geht´s bei mir schon



Super! Du warst ja schon immer sehr trainingsfleißig
Ich sollte vielleicht auch mal mit Rotwein anfangen.
Trinkst du vorher oder unterwegs?
Und wie machst du das dann mit dem Glas, wenn es unterwegs rumpelig wird?
Ich trinke ja immer Cappucino .
Das ist schon schwierig genug, sag ich dir
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1950255


----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2016)

Vorher, hinterher, in der Trinkblase, ich tu, was ich kann. Wer jetzt fleißig dabei ist, sieht im Frühling besser aus


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wer jetzt fleißig dabei ist, sieht im Frühling besser aus



Oh ja das stimmt wirklich. Da hast du recht.
Deswegen haben wir Charles ja auch so geliebt,
der kannte auch was davon.

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwjtlcmnlanKAhUCWSwKHeOgCEgQ_h0IfjAL


----------



## Totoxl (14. Januar 2016)

Ich muss ja gestehen das ich kein 'Bock habe durch die alte Suppe zu pflügen. Ich bevorzuge zur Zeit die Laufschuhe.
Ich sehne mich nach meinem Rad, dann schaue ich aus dem Fenster und denke "Nieselregen: 2 Std. Biekn und 4 Std. alle Brocken wieder sauber machen  " Also ist es garnicht das Weichei in mir, sonder eher der faule Schweinehund


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2016)

http://mtbn.ws/vya4


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. Januar 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s aus? Alle gut am trainieren für die nächste Saison? Mit dem Rotwein geht´s bei mir schon:



nach der woche hier kann ich locker im weltcup starten....
morgen fahren wir sogar ski,,,,tiefschnee mit dem kläuserich,,,,

grüsse aus dem verschneiten saalbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricobra50 (17. Januar 2016)

Danke Thomas Gruß zurück  !!!, bei uns ist auch Winter


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2016)

War auch im Skiurlaub! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Hat mit dem snowscooter ne Menge Laune gemacht.


----------



## Totoxl (17. Januar 2016)

Jo, endlich so kalt das man sich beim Biken nicht mehr komplett einsaut  
Und sauft dem Bernhardiner nicht das Fass leer.


----------



## jojo2 (17. Januar 2016)

aber toto
wir haben einen Lingener hier sitzen und wissen:
Ihr habt ja gar keinen Schnee und zu warm ist es auch bei Euch.
Hier ist der wahre Norden


----------



## Totoxl (18. Januar 2016)

Aus welchen Teil von Lingen kam euer Besuch? Nord, Süd, West, oder Ost? Lingen ist ja riesig, da kann im Süden die Sonne scheinen und im Norden gehen wir rodeln


----------



## jojo2 (18. Januar 2016)

Der Lingener Kontinent...
hier für dich
von heute Mittag


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Januar 2016)

boah ey rigger,,,da hättest du mir fast den """styler of the austrian mountains 2016"""streitig gemacht...aber nur fast....


----------



## enduro pro (19. Januar 2016)

Alter Verwalter.... Thomas der Paradiesvogel


----------



## Totoxl (19. Januar 2016)

So kannst du bei Apres Ski mal so richtig auftrumpfen


----------



## rigger (19. Januar 2016)

Apres ski kann ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Januar 2016)

jau rigger,,,
apre`s ski ist die dritte halbzeit,,,,nur leider haben wir noch keine echten gegner gefunden,,,schick uns doch mal den typen der dir ein jeansauge verpasst hat,,,
ski heil.......


----------



## rigger (19. Januar 2016)

Der russe sieht echt  viel schlimmer aus!! Hab vom doc auch noch ein schickes röntgen von Kopf bekommen.


----------



## Der Cherusker (19. Januar 2016)

Da entdeckt der TB im hohen Alter die Farben!!! Hey wann beginnt den deine Schicht bei der Müllabfuhr???


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Januar 2016)

rigger schrieb:


> Hab vom doc auch noch ein schickes röntgen von Kopf bekommen.



so ein bild hat der fb auch,, eine kopie davon  hängt noch heute im museum für neurowissenschaften,,,es/er gilt als beweis das es doch räume gibt die nichts beinhalten,,,

oohh,,helene,,,,1+2+3 und step...............atemlos........


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> boah ey rigger,,,da hättest du mir fast den """styler of the austrian mountains 2016"""streitig gemacht...aber nur fast....
> Anhang anzeigen 454518




Klasse!
und das Bild erinnert mich total an Mary Woodward und ihre Kumpel (vor allem der mit dem Funkgerät),
die schon seit Urzeiten zusammen Ski fahren

Ski good or read Wood!

Get to the bottom and do it again!


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2016)

Ach der Ausschnitt aus all i can war nurn Scherz
Es ist doch bei euch bestimmt wie letztes Jahr:

feel free!
Valhalla


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Januar 2016)

habe mir das video  schon zweimal angeschaut...mary woodward...
da gibt es viel zu lernen,,,nicht nur über skifahren...


----------



## diddie40 (23. Januar 2016)

Morgen jemand im Wald unterwegs?


----------



## imfluss (23. Januar 2016)

Wollt morgen ne frühe Runde im Teuto mache - 9.30h oder so starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (23. Januar 2016)

Um 9:30 sitze ich noch gemütlich beim Frühstück. Werde so gegen 11:00 ne Runde drehen. Komme gerade aus dem Wald . Boden ist teilweise matschig, teilweise aber auch noch gefroren und vor allem auf den Hauptwegen gibt es einige vereiste Passagen


----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2016)

so tb,
dass die Enduro2 den Fahrer und die Fahrerin fordert
und einen vollständigen Fahrer fordert, wissen wir.
Schlabber und ich haben das im letzten Jahr eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt.
Meine diesjährigen Bemühungen um das richtige, darauf vorbereitende Training
scheint endlich von Erfolg gekrönt.
Ich habe die ultimative Herausforderung gefunden - ausgerechnet auf Pinkbike, da guck ich sonst nie hin.
hier:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/15-minute-yoga-routine-build-core-strength-2016.html

Puuh. Das wird dies Jahr ein langer und harter Weg bis dahin.
Aber, wenn es mir gelingt, solch eine Stimme zu bekommen, dann
bin ich bereit!


Die Yogaübungen sind übrigens easy. Hausmannsyoga, brauchse dir nich angucken.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Januar 2016)

oh oh jojo,,,,da bin ich schon einige yin und yang weiter,,die """sterbende nebelkrähe """ habe ich in der letzten woche hinter mir gelassen und habe mich am ""bunter vogel gräbt sich ein """ probiert...treffer...hat gleich im ersten anlauf funktioniert....								  saalbach,,,home of yoga,,,yyeehhhaa..

hier der beweis,,,fotografiert von yoga master sifu klaus ::::


----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2016)

ach du hast es gut
du bist schon echt richtig weit im Training
dann werd ich in Frankreich hinter dir herfahren
boah krass
Sterbende Nebelkrähe
das schaff ich nie
kacke
boah
Hamma


----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2016)

Nebelkrähe 
Ich hab mir die immer nie so bunt vorgestellt
cool


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Januar 2016)

und ab nächste woche ist schluss mit ooohhhhmmmmm,,,,dann  beginne ich mit den maorischen stammestänzen,,,,wir bringen die jungs im camp so weit das sie sich nur noch zu zweit aufs klo trauen und nur schlafen können wenn das licht brennt ...

schlauer spruch ::::

*nicht sieg sollte das ziel eines wettkampfes sein, sondern gewinn...*




mir egal..ich will beides------uuuuuaaahhhhhhhh.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (24. Januar 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> so tb,
> dass die Enduro2 den Fahrer und die Fahrerin fordert
> und einen vollständigen Fahrer fordert, wissen wir.
> Schlabber und ich haben das im letzten Jahr eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt.
> ...



ich bin auch schon voll im training
die ersten zwei minuten von der 15-minuten-routine kann ich nämlich auch
die mache ich jeden abend, aber in horizontaler lage
im bett kurz vorm einschlafen....


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Januar 2016)

aufgabe für nebelkrähe und yogajojo
die hymne schonmal auswendig lernen






die jungs im video ab 4:16 haben ja so recht
und auf 5:27 freu ich mich auch schon..

die folgende stage war übriges auch ganz nett letztes jahr
mit hausmannyoga locker zu schaffen


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Januar 2016)

ach so
hier kann man die hyme leichter erlernen


----------



## jojo2 (25. Januar 2016)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> die folgende stage war übriges auch ganz nett letztes jahr
> mit hausmannyoga locker zu schaffen




Ach herrlich!
Mensch war das schön!


Und immer wieder sehr erhellend solche Videos
Dann weiß man wieder, warum das Rennen blind gefahren wird,
würde man sehen, worauf man sich einläßt, dann wäre man ja nich so doof, da runter zu fahren,
aber hinterher auch nich so voll stoked.
Ach herrlich, wieder mal das beste aus beiden Welten,
Angst und Glücklichsein so nah beieinander

Siehste TB, deswegen muss auch meine schwachbrüstige Avid Guide runter vom Rad
sonst steh ich am Anfang der nächsten Stage plötzlich wieder ohne Druckpunkt da...


----------



## diddie40 (25. Januar 2016)

geile Gegend, dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Januar 2016)

wtf,,,,,,,,wat is dat denn ??? teutonien extrem ???? yyeehhhaa,,do müit wi henn !!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Januar 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Ach herrlich!
> Mensch war das schön!
> Und immer wieder sehr erhellend solche Videos
> Dann weiß man wieder, warum das Rennen blind gefahren wird,
> würde man sehen, worauf man sich einläßt, dann wäre man ja nich so doof, da runter zu fahren,



zum glück können wir uns alle vorhandenen videos von dem letzten rennen hemmungslos anschauen, denn

1. kann man sich die schlüsselstellen eh nicht merken bzw. spätestens im racemodus haste eh wieder alles vergessen...racealzheimer
2. sieht es in den videos immer viieel harmloser aus als es in wirklichkeit ist!!
3. ist es immer viieel spaßiger als es auf den videos rüberkommt
4. soll es 2016 viele neue und noch mehr loose, fast, rocky, steep, rooty black coloured tracks geben
5. bin ich immer noch so stoked vom letzten jahr...... und das nicht nur weil wir´s überlebt haben 

kehr wat froi ick mir!!
hab mir übrigens vorsichtshalber nen heiligen Bremsanker gekooft
ich will schließlich selber entscheiden wann ich bremswirkung haben will
die xt war da hin und wieder anderer meinung...deine avid ja wohl auch, jojo
das war mir dann manchmal doch ein bisken zuu spannend bergab...


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Januar 2016)

heiliger bremsanker ????? für schlabber ????????ach du heiliger bimbam !!!!! ick häv schiss !!! 
was muss ich kaufen ????? ich habe noch eine brembo 6 kolben bremsanlage mit dualem bremssystem von meiner gsx-r im keller !!!! reicht die ??? 

die spinnen die franzosen...


----------



## schlabberkette (26. Januar 2016)

locker bleiben tb
die franzorianer kochen auch nur mit adrenalinwasser

die brembo wäre natürlich  top, aber die bremsscheiben sind größer und breiter als deine laufräder..... passt das?


----------



## jojo2 (26. Januar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> die spinnen die franzosen...



Das stimmt so nicht.
Bei manchen Transfers im Rennen gibt es auch Liftunterstützung.




Und für alles andere hast Du deinen Partner immer an Deiner Seite.
An jedem Stagestartpunkt gibt es ein kurzes Briefing: Bremsen okay? Dämpfer wieder geöffnet? usw. usw.
Und nach den Transferstrecken (500Höhenmeter - entweder in strömendem Regen und sturmartigem Wind
bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt wie dieses Jahr, oder bei 35 Grad Celsius ohne Wind wie letztes Jahr)
ist das Gesicht Deines Partners oben am nächsten Start wie ein Sauerstoffzelt und lässt alle Qualen vergessen,
obwohl du schon vor zig Kilometern die Verpackung deines letzten Energieriegels im Rucksack entsorgt hast.

Und was die Bremse angeht: Gutes muss nicht teuer sein!
Aber Mann! Wenn du dir die Brakeforce One H2O  zulegst,
die würde ich schon gerne in Les Arcs für Dich testen.
Krisse auch mal einen meiner hundert Energieriegel extra für.




Ein schöner Nebeneffekt von diesem kurzen Rennen ist die rasante Gewichtsabnahme.
Hinterher bin ich wieder nur Haut und Knochen,
sieht nicht gut aus, aber Weihnachten kannste wieder Schokolade ohne Ende essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. Januar 2016)

Hinterher  sieht man aus wie der hier
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1950718


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Januar 2016)

nee,,,,,die brembo passte nicht,,,habe jetzt auf rücktritt umgerüstet...


und jojo,,schicke mir bitte mal den ernährungsplan von atze,,,,aber ich sage dir gleich,,ochsenziemer und schweineohren sind nicht so mein geschmack...

gruss an atze

schlauer spruch ::

du glaubst sport sei hart ??? versuche es mal mit verlieren...


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. Januar 2016)

erst wenn die letzte bremse abgeraucht ist,, 
der letzte trail ausgelacht ,,
dein teampartner dich heiraten will,,
dann werdet ihr feststellen,,
dass *........ nie wirklich w/richtig war....

*bitte selber ergänzen


original:::
man bei greenpeace nachts kein bier kaufen kann


----------



## Der Cherusker (27. Januar 2016)

Ich versuchs mal!! Das mountainbiken nie wirklich was für TB war!!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. Januar 2016)

super fb,,,für jemand der völlig talentfrei ist gar nicht schlecht,,,aber evtl. habe ich etwas für dich was du noch besser nicht kannst...
heute habe ich beim biken ,an einem ganz gruseligen ort ,ein ganz gruseliges haus entdeckt..neben dem gruseligen haus war ein ganz  gruseliger schuppen...da kam mir die idee den ersten bike-gruselfilm zu drehen..

*fb und der fahrradschuppen des grauens
*
soll er heißen..

keine angst ,,du bekommst das hin,,,brauchst einfach nur 87 min. aus dem fenster schauen...


----------



## Totoxl (28. Januar 2016)

Jetzt mache ich heute Nacht kein Auge mehr zu  Ich habe Angst, hoffentlich leiht Fiete mir sein Kuscheltier.


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2016)

oh sorry toto,,entspann dich wieder,,, der film wird nie gedreht werden,,,der fb hat das casting nicht bestanden,,,nach 4 min. war schluss,,und das filmplakat stand direkt auf dem index,,,,bilde dir selber eine meinung,,ich finde da gibt es schlimmere bilder vom fb.....


----------



## Der Cherusker (29. Januar 2016)

Hey, wie kann ein einzelner Mensch so krank sein!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Januar 2016)

ach fb,,frag dich das besser nicht,,,das konnten deine ganzen therapeuten schon nicht beantworten.....
lass dich doch einfach unter   """sehr speziell""""" laufen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. Januar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ach jojo frag mich ruhig



jo!
das muss ich jetzt mal eben tun
während der rasanten Ausfahrt heute im strömenden Regen
machte es irgendwann ratsch und zack und dann konnte ich nur noch mit hängender Kette auf
großem Kettenblatt und größtem Ritzel
und nur ganz vorsichtig nach hause fahren
guck mal
weißt du, was da passiert ist und wie ich den Käfig rückgängig machen kann?
das obere Zahnrädchen hab ich entfernt, aber dahinter sieht es so aus,
als sollte ich da lieber nicht die Schraube lösen
(Mit Sram kenn ich mich noch weniger aus als mit der anderen Firma da - blöd!)

ein bild
  und noch eins, damit du siehst das da nix von mir gesperrt ist (aber der Effekt ist so als ob es gesperrt wäre)


----------



## schlabberkette (30. Januar 2016)

bist du dir sicher das da nix gesperrt ist
normalerweise entsperrt sich der pin ja selber (mit federspannung), wenn man den käfig bewegt
haste mal versucht den käfig zu bewegen und den pin von hand herauszuziehen?


----------



## diddie40 (30. Januar 2016)

Pin? 4-stellig? vielleicht 6539? Versucht es doch mal mit 3x 1 statt 1x11. Einen für uphill, einen für flach und einen für downhill, ansonsten kann ich nur shimano.... ohne pin!


----------



## jojo2 (30. Januar 2016)

den pin kann ich sogar reindrücken...
und wieder rausholen... ändert aber gar nix
dann setz ich doch erstmal mein Ersatzschaltwerk rein




diddie is doof


----------



## jojo2 (30. Januar 2016)

häi diddie
fährst du morgen Fahrrad?


----------



## diddie40 (30. Januar 2016)

Weiß noch nicht, der doofe diddie kränkelt ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (31. Januar 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> der doofe diddie kränkelt ein wenig



Das ist blöd 
Gute Besserung


----------



## diddie40 (31. Januar 2016)

Also ich werde heute mit meinem umgebautem Rennrad ( gerader Lenker und 1x9) ein wenig locker spazieren fahren. Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## jojo2 (1. Februar 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag




Mensch danke!
Hatte ich. Wetter war ja auch klasse für schöne Spazierfahrten
Dir und den vier anderen hier eine schöne Woche.


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2016)

wi wi misiö jojo,,
gute nachrichten,,,,,
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...tionierte-Plaene-Seilbahn-als-neue-Attraktion

endlich...


----------



## jojo2 (1. Februar 2016)

Ach Klasse!!!
Darauf haben wir gewartet!
Die ganzen Jahre über.
Naturverträglich, vielleicht sogar einträglich
und daher einvernehmlich
und sauber und
ach überhaupt superlich
Es geht doch was im Wald!
Sisse Diddie! Die Woche geht schon mal gut los


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2016)

auszug aus dem tecklenburger tageblatt::

------------auch die beiden betreiber der apre`s bike und tabledance bar ""
from dusk till dawn
an der talstation 
freuen sich auf ihre neue aufgabe..
Während der fb sich um den service kümmern wird  und sich darauf freut 18 stunden am tag hinter der theke stehen zu dürfen ,,,wird  es sich der tb zur aufgabe machen den mtb-sport seinen weiblichen gästen näher zu bringen....

3 stündige geführte ausfahrt
				 2 liter hugo
				 1 stündiger tanzkurs
				 nur 39,95€


----------



## Totoxl (1. Februar 2016)

Dann hoffe ich mal das du die Jungs kennst und den gleich mal den Blödsinn mit der Rodelbahn austreibst und die stattdessen einen schönen Trail in den Berg zimmern


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. Februar 2016)

jau,,dass unterliegt dem geschäftsbereich vom fb,,für die schlagenden argumente ist er  zuständig..



update::::::::

der fb hat sich gekümmert, 5 trails ,projekt rodelbahn ist aufgegeben.....
den verantwortlichen geht es den umständen entsprechend gut...
danke fb


----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2016)

Guten Tag zusammen
ich will heute abend nach sehr sehr langer Pause 
endlich mal wieder in der Halle in Osnabrück Klettern gehen.

Zu zweit oder zu mehr machts aber mehr Spass,
hätt jemand von euch Lust mitzuklettern?
Dickbäuchige und Schmalbrüstige bevorzugt.

Bouldern - Klettern ohne Seil und Höhenangst.
Da: http://www.zenit-klettern.de

Bin erst noch auf ner Fortbildung und heute abend dann in OS


----------



## diddie40 (3. Februar 2016)

keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. Februar 2016)




----------



## diddie40 (4. Februar 2016)

cool, sieht super aus


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. Februar 2016)

ach käh watn feines fahrat dat doch is.....und die bremshebel tun aussehn wie die türklinken anne bordelltür..dat mach ich wohl leiden tun...

wir haben sie,,,die mutter aller zusagen ,,enduro2,,,trans savoie oder wie immer das ding auch heißt,,,wir sind dabei...das team rote kuh wird fliegen,,,,


----------



## jojo2 (5. Februar 2016)

Trans Savoie war das hier

und wegen dieser Szenen bei der Trans Savoie
hab ich mirn schnellen Hund angeschafft

Das ist Enduro
sagt er
nur echt mit dem Hund


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Februar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wir haben sie,,,die mutter aller zusagen ,,enduro2,,,trans savoie oder wie immer das ding auch heißt,,,wir sind dabei...das team rote kuh wird fliegen,,,,


fliegende rote kühe in fronkroisch
ick häv schiss unn froi mir
abba sowatt von!!!


----------



## ricobra50 (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo ist niemand heute mit Fahrrad unterwegs ?


----------



## diddie40 (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo @ricroba50 . ich schaffe es heute, wenn überhaupt nur für eine ganz kleine Runde, aber morgen will ich gerne fahren, wenn es das Wetter zulässt


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. Februar 2016)

taaarraaa,,,
ihr jecken und narren,,,wer will den heut schon auf dem bike verharren,,,taaaarrraaaaa,,
in ibbtown zieht der karneval durch die straßen,,,,mit ihm der alkohol ohne maßen,,taarraaa
sollte der kater morgen früh vergehn,,werden wir uns im bocketal sehn...

helau und allaf


----------



## ricobra50 (6. Februar 2016)

Ich bin 12 Uhr -Dörenther K. 
Morgen ist sche...... Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. Februar 2016)

Muss gleich Kloatscheeten


----------



## jojo2 (6. Februar 2016)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Hallo ist niemand heute mit Fahrrad unterwegs ?



Ich natürlich,
warum fragst du?


----------



## schlabberkette (6. Februar 2016)

ich war heute auch kurz mit dem fahrrad im wald unterwegs
hier in bella coesfeligure
hab versucht steep und rocky trails zu finden
hab aber keine gefunden
hatte deswegen auch nicht viel zeit und musste schnell wieder heim
weil ich aus videos noch steep und rocky trails fahren lernen musste
anfang oktober muss das schließlich sitzen
den rest guck ich mir vom team rote kuh in les arcs ab
dann bin ich auf der sicheren seite und bereit für das hier:


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2016)

Lieber Herr @schulte69 
Ich weiß nicht, ob dus weißt, aber
ich fahr demnächst wieder Fahrrad.
Rocky und steepy und 
das flößt mir wieder großen Respekt ein, 
denn ich habe hier nur kleine Hügel
und da gehts auch nie bergab, sondern immer nur bergauf.

Ich suche jemanden, der mir Berge zeigt, wo es auch bergab geht.
Und da bist du mir eingefallen. Ich weiß, du weißt gar nicht mehr wie ich ausseh,
aber dennoch dachte ich bei mir:
Lad mich doch mal ein.
Ist aber natürlich nur ne Bitte, kein sonstwas.
Aber bitte bald.
Ich leide schon unter Schlafstörungen.

Vielen Dank für das Lesen.
und schöne Grüße an Dich 
und auch an Deine nette Freundin.


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht hilft dir das auf die Sprünge
Wir sind schon mal zusammen Rad gefahren.
Ich bin der mit dem braunen Rad
Aber ich habe jetzt ein anderes. Das ist schwarz.


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. Februar 2016)

hömma jojo,,den schulte69 gibet noch woll ??? darf ich dann mit in das tal der wupper oder zur geburtsstätte des glüdertellers ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (8. Februar 2016)

unglaublich aber wahr
frau und herr schulte69 gibbet noch
sind mir beide gestern im tal der wupper vor der nase durch die lichtung gehuscht
ein total schöner anblick....so zwei scheue schultes im wald!!!
horridoooohhhhhh


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2016)

oohh
es gibt sie offenbar noch
(keine Verwechlung möglich Schlabber?)

hmmm
scheu scheinen sie. 
TB ich hoffe sie sagen ja
sonst muss ich doch erstmal wieder nachn Deister
is auch nicht schlecht,
ich hoffe für uns trotzdem noch auf die Wupperianer.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Februar 2016)

Haha, sehr gut. gelesen und verstanden. Also: wann wie und wo? Ich muss gestehen, dass ich ggf Ende Februar keine zeit habe da wir vermutlich Besuch bekommen. Wie wäre denn das Wochenende um den 20.2.? Ich muss nur Saskia noch fragen..., Saaaskia?


----------



## jojo2 (8. Februar 2016)

Häi TB, mir ist bereits geantwortet worden, 
also vorhin über Mobilfunk, aber da war ich noch am Klempnern
habs daher grad erst gesehen. Also ich darf kommen!
und du auch wie ich hier grad les.
cool!!
Saskia??
wo isse?
also um den 20. herum fänd ich super

Saaaskiiiiaaa


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. Februar 2016)

suuuper,,,,,,da bin ich doch sowas von dabei,,,,,


----------



## jojo2 (10. Februar 2016)

Tb für unser Rennen am anderen Ende des Planeten trainiere ich sehr viel
und wenn ich nicht trainieren kann, weil ich nur ans Arbeiten denken darf,
so wie in dieser Woche, unternehme ich Alternativen.
Obst essen z.B. (uaahhh, gruselig).
Diese Woche habe ich als Alternative Lesen (Schreibt man doch bestimmt groß, oder?
Schreiben kommt nächste Woche an die Reihe) ausgewählt.

Heute morgen habe ich auch gelesen:
Wer noch ein Bier heben kann, hat nicht hart genug trainiert.
Krass oder?
Mit dieser Überschrift hatte ich dann genug für heute gelesen.
Aber du siehst:
Dein Teammate bleibt am Ball!


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. Februar 2016)

oh oh jojo,,dass hört sich nicht gut an...bist du sicher das du die sache nicht zu ernst nimmst??? du ernährst dich echt von obst ??? undestiliertes obst ????die art von obst die die lehrerkinder immer mit in die schule bekommen ??.
aber dafür  war ich am samstag voll im trainingsplan::::



jojo2 schrieb:


> Wer noch ein Bier heben kann, hat nicht hart genug trainiert.


----------



## jojo2 (11. Februar 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> undestiliertes obst ????



Danke für den Tip!



Schweden!
Destilliertes Obst!
So gehts!

Entscheidend is ja immer, was am Ende rauskommt
Darum Obst destillieren! Wär ich von allein nie drauf gekommen


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2016)

alter schwede,,kaffee mit obst,,,für live styler die schon alles haben,,,pürierst du dir auch nur ein paar gramm schnitzel in dein bier steht schon außer frage das *mann *ein vollasi ist...
oder noch ein beispiel,,, raucher,,,,völlige vollasis,,,,raucher mit zigaretten die einen  bestimmten pflanzenanteil beinhalten gelten dagegen wieder als total cool...


*wer bock auf das rezept vom geschnitzelten bier hat,,kommt morgen um 14°° zum treff*..


----------



## diddie40 (12. Februar 2016)

Oho, morgen Schnitzeljagt und Kräuterbier rauchen , leider kann ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Oho, morgen Schnitzeljagt und Kräuterbier rauchen , leider kann ich nicht



und 
oh Mist
ausgerechnet morgen muss ich ein DH-Fahrrad abholen
Aber Tb großer Shamane, du kannst ja etwas von den bewußtseinserweiterten Stoffen für die Daheimgebliebenen aufbewahren


----------



## Teuto Biker (12. Februar 2016)

peace jojo,,dein eintrag war 3 goa walzer  zu spät,,,,,,die pfeife dampft schon ,,,,die einen schwören eben auf hope,,,,,,die anderen auf dope und dann,,,,,,moment bitte,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, muss schluß machen,,,,ein hund mit so einem albernen geschirr auf dem sein name steht kommt gerade rein,,,,zoll....wer nennt seinen hund denn zoll??? ich melde mich sobald	oiuztrfdsdfghjkjhgfdfghgfdcfghjhgfghjhgfvbnbnbbbbbbnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2016)

Mannonmann
bei all den Privatnachrichten- und Whatsapp- und Threemagruppen steige ich schon gar nicht mehr durch...
Wo bringen wir nochmal die Trainingstipps, -videos und -fotos unter?
Ich hab das echt vergessen

und dabei bin ich doch auf etwas für die Hüften gestoßen!
and 
you´ll feel ten years younger!
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/15-minute-routine-unlock-tight-hips-abi-yoga-2016.html

atze und ich haben das gleich nachgemacht
der hats echt drauf!

 

Von mir mach ich ein Foto,
wenn ich mich wieder bewegen kann

cu


----------



## imfluss (18. Februar 2016)

Achtung Trail-Ninja's


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. Februar 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Mannonmann
> bei all den Privatnachrichten- und Whatsapp- und Threemagruppen steige ich schon gar nicht mehr durch...
> 
> cu



jau jojo,,ich habe eben auch eine sms bekommen das ich eine pn im forum bekommen habe dich mich daran erinnert mal meine  whatsup abzurufen..dort stand das ich einen hinweis für den termin am samstag bei twitter finde..
bei twitter wurde er aber in der zeit schon gelöscht und dafür bei facebook gepostet..

letzte woche hatte ich per brief zum treff geladen,,,es kam aber keiner ,,,zwei bekammen ihn nicht auf und die anderen haben ihn nicht geöffnet weil sie angst hatten das viren drin sind...

probleme eines bikers anno 2016

gruss an atze


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2016)

Fahrt ihr Samstag glüdern??


----------



## SUNNKaddi (18. Februar 2016)

Tach 

Bin auf eure "Gruppe" aufmerksam geworden...Bin vor ein paar Tagen aus dem Ruhrgebiet ins nord/östliche Münsterland gezogen und suche nun ein paar Leute die mich mal an die Hand nehmen und mir ein paar nette Trails rund um Bad Iburg und Umgebung zeigen könnten?!? 

Am liebsten mag ich moderate, entspannte Uphills und flowige Downhills, darf aber auch gerne mal knackig werden zwischendurch! 

Also für Tips, Anregungen und Ideen wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## enduro pro (18. Februar 2016)

Hi... Momentan eher ruhig hier, wird wenns Wetter passt wieder mehr


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2016)

am samstag soll es in die piesmountains gehen,,aber nur wenn es wettertechnisch sinn macht,,,ansonsten fahren wir im teuto,,,,dass geht immer....zur not nur bis zur almhütte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (19. Februar 2016)

Soll ja Hunde und Katzen regnen am WE. Wollte eigentlich nach Winterberg in den Schnee aber bei dem regen....


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Februar 2016)

echt jetzt ??? schon wieder ??? oh gott....beim letzten regen  hat  sich hier schon so ein prinz herrlich eingenistet..seit dem habe ich das gefühl das ich hier nur geduldet werde...


also leute,,,,,die wetterprognose vom rigger macht mir angst,,ich fahre morgen..


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2016)

Alle trainieren wie verrückt im Winter

manche müsse das auch


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. Februar 2016)

jau jojo,,,
überall das gleiche,,,,,hier wird auch trainiert wie verrückt,,, ,,,der fb will es sogar bis zum sommer schaffen seinen bmi mit seinem iQ in einklang zu bringen...beides soll dann bei 30 liegen.....

passend zum thema war heute *fat* bike testen angesagt...
so ein bike mit dem charme eines kampfpanzers ist schon eine erfahrung wert.
die muss aber nicht immer positiv sein ..........


----------



## mawe (24. Februar 2016)

Am Samstag, den 27.02.16 könnte es im Teuto westlich der B219 etwas voller werden.
Dann findet dort ab 14:00 der Vorbereitungslauf zum Klippenlauf statt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (24. Februar 2016)

boah geil,,,wollen wir wieder die laufmützen challenge starten ???
gezählt werden dieses mal  nur die mützen die in voller fahrt geliehen werden..

odlo 3 punkte
buff 4 punkte
adidas 2 punkte

7 sonderpunkte für eine pulsuhr

die leihgaben müssen vor dem zieleinlauf des jeweiligen verleihers als fundsache bei der rennleitung des klippenlauf abgegeben sein.

gute jagd und fette beute

horrido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2016)

sach ma mawe ist das Lothar Späth?


also:
is des de Lohdah?


----------



## mawe (24. Februar 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sach ma mawe ist das Lothar Späth?
> 
> 
> also:
> is des de Lohdah?


Hä?


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2016)

mawe schrieb:


> Hä?


na dein Benutzerbild
na dann ist er das wohl nicht.
Aber das gefällt mir.
Woher ist das?


----------



## jojo2 (25. Februar 2016)

Schlabber bist du der Nachbar?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/25/bike-der-woche-banshee-rune-von-ibc-user-raesfeld/


----------



## mawe (25. Februar 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> na dein Benutzerbild
> ...
> Woher ist das?


Mit einem konservativen Politiker bin ich noch nie verglichen worden. Weiß nicht, was ich DAVON halten soll. ;-)

Ich habe ein Portrait von  mir durch einen Comic-Filter geschickt.


----------



## jojo2 (25. Februar 2016)

mawe schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Portrait von  mir durch einen Comic-Filter geschickt.



was es nicht alles gibt
danke für den Hinweis

jojo warhol


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. Februar 2016)

Hey Teuto Biker  habt ihr schon Pläne für den Sommer....Saalbach/PDS oder änliches????


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2016)

dieses jahr waren 4 bikereviere in der engeren auswahl ...
da fiel die entscheidung schwer...
also kamen alle 4 in eine lostrommel..

pds / saalbach / harz / schottland

es wurde 4 mal gezogen ,,,und,,,,,traaarrraaa,,,keine niete dabei..


die ziehung fand unter aufsicht eines lotar statt,,,den namen habe ich vergessen,,es war spät...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. Februar 2016)

Saalbach oder pds waren unsere Favoriten


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2016)

wer ist unsere ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. Februar 2016)

Marcus,Richard und ich


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2016)

wenn ihr mal bock auf harzen habt ,,,,,ab april soll sowas hier schneefrei sein,,,auch wenn ich dort keinen meter fahren kann,,da muss ich hin....kurva..


----------



## diddie40 (25. Februar 2016)

Schon geil


----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2016)

1000 Seiten mongo Müll zusammengeschrieben, habt ihr das gemerkt ??? 1000 !!!!! Glückwunsch Fred


----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2016)

Na tb, wenn ein Lothar da gewesen wäre, dann wäre es bestimmt Tahiti geworden... Soll schöne dh's geben dort


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. Februar 2016)

jau,,
ode an die 1000 seiten ,,, 



*1000 seiten,,die niemand wirklich braucht,,,dass lässt sich nicht bestreiten,,,
aber den thread für ernste leute gab es schon,,,,dann kam der  mongo müll und schmiss ihn schnell vom thron,,,
1 million hits mit sinnlosen sachen,,,dass muss man erstmal schaffen,,,
und musste auch ein fb nur einmal davon lachen,,,war das der  beweis das wir alles richtig machen....*


fuck,,,,,wieder nix mit ode ,,,


----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2016)

Was für ergreifende Worte tb...

Sehr schön


----------



## Teuto Biker (27. Februar 2016)

jau,,,aber jetze is alle mit wischi waschi ,,,harmonie und sing sang,,,,
bad boys biken,,ergreifende worte braucht ein bad boy  erst wenn er ungebremst vor einen baum gefahren ist,,,,,uuuaaahhh,,,,und zwar wenn er den baum beerdigt,,,uuaahhhh,,,


----------



## jojo2 (29. Februar 2016)

ode an den Sonntag

schmeckt das Bier auch schaiße
lohnt sich dennoch jede Reise
wenn es geht ins Tal der Viper
ist man aber falsch
besser
ode
r schöner ist das Tal der Wupper
da wohnen tolle Leute
freundlich, mit lecker Essen und netten Gästen
(in modernen Oden reimt sich nicht immer alles,
wenn sich immer alles reimt is das oldschool - so wie
wurzelige, rumpelige Fahrradfahrstecken)
und nich so tollem Bier
(Tja, worauf reimt sich das jetzt...?)

Schlabber ich habs mir überlegt
Highfive für vier ist doch richtig!
ich hoffe, ich krieg noch mal ne chance

Damit wär ich auch gleich wieder beim Thema
Einer für alle für einen
Das war meine Ode
an den Sonntag
Der war schön
lustig
Danke!
Vielen Dank!






alles alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (29. Februar 2016)

och männo,,,der jojo kann oden und ich nicht,,,egal,,,freunde von mir wohnen sogar im odenwald und können auch keine oden...
aber es gibt schlimmeres,,,zb. ein 20jähriges formtief,,dazu herzlichen glückwunsch fb,,wir haben darauf gestern schon ein leckeres wicküler getrunken...

auch wenn wurzelteppiche und plombenzieher-dh`s nicht mehr im trend sind,,,,mir haben sie gestern noch tierisch spaß gemacht und das wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern...
besten dank nochmal an alle beteiligten und ganz besonders an den wahrscheinlich nettesten guide  den man im tal der wupper bekommen kann....

das erste probetraining vom team rote kuh war auch ein voller erfolg,,,die rote kuh wird fliegen,,,ganz sicher,,,frankreich wir kommen.....


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (29. Februar 2016)

Ich bin gerührt und geschüttelt! 1000 Dank für die lieben Worte 
Darauf hebe ich das Gurkenglas!

Mir hat das Wochenende auch sehr gefallen! Gerne wieder egal wo!


----------



## rigger (1. März 2016)

Ja Wuppertal ist schon ein schönes Fleckchen Erde, da muss ich dieses Jahr auch noch mal hin...


----------



## Teuto Biker (1. März 2016)

jau rigger,,,,und an deiner stelle würde ich ein fahrrad  mitnehmen....das lohnt sich..
-----




GLÜDERN ???? 

soll ich einfach mal auf verdacht einen termin setzen und hoffen das alle zeit haben ????

ich muss da zeitnah hin,,,es geht mir einfach nicht aus dem kopf,,,dieses eine dingen ,,,da wo der wille da war,,aber dann doch die vernunft gesiegt hat...glüderteller,,genau,,glüderteller war der name....


----------



## rigger (1. März 2016)

Lecker Glüder Teller!!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (1. März 2016)

sonntag ist ein guter glüdertag
wer will, wer hat noch nicht
steigen sie ein, seien sie dabei
der glüdertrailexpress bringt sie zu den spannenden orten im tal der wuppererianer
11uhr start an bekannter stelle
hauptsache wir gehen nicht über die wupper.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2016)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> sonntag ist ein guter glüdertag
> wer will, wer hat noch nicht
> steigen sie ein, seien sie dabei
> der glüdertrailexpress bringt sie zu den spannenden orten im tal der wuppererianer
> ...




Eine öffentliche Bekanntgabe - das find ich gut!

und okay
i will do my very best
aber ich kann mir noch nicht versprechen, ein
Auto und Zeit zu haben.

Glüderteller Glüderteller
Ist der so wie der sich anhört,
wirkt der so wie das Stückchen Wurst, dass ich an der Wupper gegessen habe,
wo ich fast über den Jordan gegangen wäre?
Ich würde aber auch nur ungerne übern Deister gehen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. März 2016)

nee jojo,,,,ins gras beissen musst du vom glüderteller nicht,,,noch nicht mal den löffel abgeben,,aber,,der ur- ibbenbürener  würde sagen :::
et schmekket wie knüppl upn sack..


am sonntag habe ich nur für eine teutorunde zeit,,,leider,,is nix mit glüderteller,,mist..
morgen jemand dabei ??? ca.  16°° ?? .....pn...


äähh,,,was ist mit atze passiert ??? hat er schon die neueste teamkleidung von der roten kuh ????


----------



## ricobra50 (3. März 2016)

Hallo
Sonntag habe ich  nur bis 14:30 Zeit  . Das ist leider zu wenig für glüdertag 
Viel Spaß


----------



## jojo2 (3. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> äähh,,,was ist mit atze passiert ??? hat er schon die neueste teamkleidung von der roten kuh ????



Jo! Hat er.

"Schwachmat!" sagt er zu mir,
"Steil ist geil!" sachter 
"Mach dir mal nich ins Hemd!"
"Wirst schon nicht gleich die Englein singen hören, bei ein bißchen bergab!"
Der macht mir Mut - Blödmann
Aber ich lass nix auf ihn kommen, der is schon nen guter Trainer
der hats immer noch drauf


----------



## diddie40 (3. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> morgen jemand dabei ??? ca. 16°° ??


Ich werde auch heute Nachmittag .....wo treibst du dich denn rum?


----------



## rigger (3. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> dieses jahr waren 4 bikereviere in der engeren auswahl ...
> da fiel die entscheidung schwer...
> also kamen alle 4 in eine lostrommel..
> 
> ...


Bei wird da dieses Jahr in Richtung Alpe d'huez, le 2 alpes gehen Ende Juli, mal schauen wo es dann noch hin geht.


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2016)

@jojo2 
höre auf atze ,,,,,,, steil berg ab ist doch das gleiche wie steil berg hoch,,nur anders rum..
@diddie40 
alle teilnehmer haben die schlechtwetter karte gezogen,,warst du fahren ???
@rigger 
bin mir nicht sicher ob pds noch steht wenn die rote kuh dort durchgeflogen ist..


----------



## rigger (3. März 2016)

Nach PDS will ich ja gar nicht in weiser Voraussicht...


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (3. März 2016)

Sonntag kein Glüderteller für mich! 
Aber viel Spaß beim Wuppen


----------



## diddie40 (3. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> alle teilnehmer haben die schlechtwetter karte gezogen,,warst du fahren ???


Ja, ich war fahren, bin aber angesichts der schwarzen Wand über dem Teuto wieder abgedreht und kurz vor zu Hause dann noch nass geworden.

@schlabberkette , würde ja gerne vom Glüderteller naschen, aber ist nicht wirklich das Wetter für son fettes Essen.

Wenn in den nächsten Tagen jemand auf einer kleinen Tour das Aprilwetter genießen möchte, sagt Bescheid, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (3. März 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Ja, ich war fahren, bin aber angesichts der schwarzen Wand über dem Teuto wieder abgedreht



danke diddie,,,,es war die hölle,,,diese ungewissheit,,,,was hat diddie was ich nicht habe ?? warum fährt er und ich nicht ??? oh mann,,danke,,,
ich melde mich wenn wir fahren,,geplant ist morgen,,,bitte lass uns stark sein...


----------



## rigger (3. März 2016)

rigger schrieb:


> Nach PDS will ich ja gar nicht in weiser Voraussicht...



Da hab ich mir doch glatt den 25000ten Beitrag geschnappt...


----------



## rigger (3. März 2016)

Sonntag wollte ich nach Winterberg meinen Snowscoot noch ein wenig ausführen, vielleicht hat ja noch einer bock?


----------



## jojo2 (3. März 2016)

schlabber hats bestimmt schon gesehen
tb
du fährst so vor und ich bin dann dicht hinter dir
maxi auf ghost


----------



## diddie40 (3. März 2016)

respect
lasst euch zeit... genuss ist auch ein gewinn


----------



## schlabberkette (4. März 2016)

man kann ja von maxi halten was man will
aber fahren kann er...

fällt der glüderteller etwa ins wupperwasser? dabei wäre diese kulinarische besonderheit nach einer gepflegten schlammtour ein absolutes sonntagshighlight! 
da kann die trailwurst vom letzten sonntag nicht gegen anstinken....


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2016)

da aber auch mein Rennen am übernächsten Wochenende wegen Hochwasser
abgesagt wurde, würde zumindest ich am 13. glüdern können
und dabei weiterhin gerne auf den Glüderteller verzichten

Maxi hat schlicht Testesteron für zwei im Blut rumspritzen
der kennt nur Yang
und den Parasympathikus hat der komplett ausgeknipst
oh Mann! Auch ich würde in einem Rennen gerne zu diesem Tier werden
Mist!


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. März 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tb
> du fährst so vor und ich bin dann dicht hinter dir
> [/MEDIA]



kein problem,,,,genau wie im video,,,,,ich fahre auf allen trails vor die richtung meer führen und du die dinger ohne meerblick ..0k ????
und jau,,am 13. hätte ich auch zeit zum glüdern...


glüderaner reim ::
ist der glüderteller serviert ist es um den mageninhalt schon passiert


----------



## diddie40 (4. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> und jau,,am 13. hätte ich auch zeit zum glüdern...


ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> kein problem,,,,genau wie im video,,,,,ich fahre auf allen trails vor die richtung meer führen und du die dinger ohne meerblick ..0k ????



gebont!
Ist mein Paket schon bei dir angekommen?


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2016)

sei aber vorischtig beim Auspacken

http://katharinagreve.de/brille-mit-meerblick/


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. März 2016)

tau schlabber,,,,,sag das am 13. geglüdert wird...
mach das dingen fest,,bitte,,,der fb hat  eben vor aufregung schon seinen lilalaunebär verkloppt,,mach dem ein ende...

paket ist angekommen,,,der meerblick ist ok,,die damen im bikini sind etwas unscharf..


----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2016)

@schulte69

Was sagt der Radiologe?

Der hat wahrscheinlich gesagt:
fahr ruhich glüdern, da gibt es lecker

http://katharinagreve.de/torte-zum-sonntag-blutwurst/




Was für ne tolle Seite
ich steh auf Kunst
jojo Lichtenstein


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. März 2016)

betthupferl ::


----------



## ricobra50 (5. März 2016)

Hallo ist niemand heute mit Fahrrad unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (5. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> tau schlabber,,,,,sag das am 13. geglüdert wird...
> mach das dingen fest,,bitte,,,der fb hat  eben vor aufregung schon seinen lilalaunebär verkloppt,,mach dem ein ende...


fb kann sich beruhigen
der lilalaunebär soll leben
das dingen ist fest
glüder läuft!!!


----------



## schlabberkette (5. März 2016)

ricobra50 schrieb:


> Hallo ist niemand heute mit Fahrrad unterwegs ?


hallo ritschi
wir sind heute nicht aufm rad
dafür gehen wir klättärn...in dortmund
is nich so matschig da...


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2016)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> fb kann sich beruhigen
> der lilalaunebär soll leben
> das dingen ist fest
> glüder läuft!!!




sehr schön,,,der fb ist eben mit einem lächeln eingeschlafen,,für den lilalaunebär kommt diese nachricht aber leider zu spät...


----------



## Der Cherusker (5. März 2016)

Der lilalaunebär kann beruhigt sein, Ich haue keine toten Sachen lieber auf den TB!! Ist zwar nicht mehr viel Leben drin in den alten Mann ist aber immer für eine Überraschung gut.


----------



## Teuto Biker (5. März 2016)

och fb,,welch rührenden worte aus deinem innersten,,schön....


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. März 2016)

der fb ist aber auch immer für eine überraschung gut,,,dass hat er heute wieder bewiesen..

beim gestrigen mittagessen hat mich das servierte  hühnerbrustfilet noch stark an den oberkörper vom fb erinnert..und dann kam er heute wie aus stein gemeißelt zum treff,,sein aussehen glich eher einem helden aus der griechischen mythologie und nicht ,,wie gewohnt,,,einem abgehalfterten cowboy auf einem toten pferd..
die besuche in der muckibude zeigen ihre früchte,,nur gut das es dort nichts gibt was auch seine kleinen cochones stählt,,,sonst würde aus ihm evtl. noch ein guter biker werden,,,,und darauf ist die scene nicht vorbereitet..


.....überzeugt euch selbst am sonntag...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. März 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @schulte69
> 
> Was sagt der Radiologe


danke der nachfrage erstmal. Der sagt, ich soll mal was anderes machen als radfahren. Zu einseitige Belastung und das zieht dann an den sehnen. Wird schon wieder ;-) aber ich habe eh kein tourenrad zur Zeit und demnach fällt es nicht so schwer was anderes zu machen Gruss und bis bald


----------



## Ketta (6. März 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> danke der nachfrage erstmal. Der sagt, ich soll mal was anderes machen als radfahren. Zu einseitige Belastung und das zieht dann an den sehnen. Wird schon wieder ;-) aber ich habe eh kein tourenrad zur Zeit und demnach fällt es nicht so schwer was anderes zu machen Gruss und bis bald




@schulte69  Bist du denn immr nur mit dem einen Knie radgefahren 

 Yeah,  ab in die Kletterhalle  da ists auch schee


----------



## Der Cherusker (6. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> der fb ist aber auch immer für eine überraschung gut,,,dass hat er heute wieder bewiesen..
> 
> beim gestrigen mittagessen hat mich das servierte  hühnerbrustfilet noch stark an den oberkörper vom fb erinnert..und dann kam er heute wie aus stein gemeißelt zum treff,,sein aussehen glich eher einem helden aus der griechischen mythologie und nicht ,,wie gewohnt,,,einem abgehalfterten cowboy auf einem toten pferd..
> die besuche in der muckibude zeigen ihre früchte,,nur gut das es dort nichts gibt was auch seine kleinen cochones stählt,,,sonst würde aus ihm evtl. noch ein guter biker werden,,,,und darauf ist die scene nicht vorbereitet..
> ...


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2016)

jau fb,,mein kleiner herkules,,,,,hast heute deinen job als altenpfleger ganz gut gemacht...
wann ist denn am mittwoch treff zum seniorennachmittag ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2016)

wenn ich mit


schulte69 schrieb:


> danke der nachfrage erstmal. Der sagt, ich soll mal was anderes machen als radfahren. Zu einseitige Belastung und das zieht dann an den sehnen. Wird schon wieder ;-) aber ich habe eh kein tourenrad zur Zeit und demnach fällt es nicht so schwer was anderes zu machen Gruss und bis bald




Ach so ne Pause schadet bestimmt nicht,
und jetzt sollst die Sehnen schön viel dehnen?
prima!
Dann sehn wir uns bestimmt am Sonntag im Glüder!
Soll ich ein Tourenrad mitbringen (Größe M könnte ich anbieten,
nach ner Tour damit klagst du bestimmt nicht mehr über Schmerzen im Knie...)
Und genau:
Bis Bald!
Gute Besserung


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2016)

der FB!
Symbolbild:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1971537

Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf, dass wir auch mal zusammen Rad fahren werden!


----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2016)

Glüdern am Sonntag?!!
Kann ich bei jemanden mitfahren, oder kann ich einen von euch mitnehmen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. März 2016)

jau diddie,,da geht bestimmt was.....mittwoch zeit zum biken ??? der mister lemme würde zur piesbergrunde laden...oder wir biken im teuto und fahren eine neue 5 m bauchkillekillestelle an. ..


----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2016)

Mittwoch habe ich keine Zeit


----------



## jojo2 (7. März 2016)

@diddie40 
so Gott will fahr ich am Sonntag mit meinem Wagen zum Glüdern
den einen und anderen kann ich mitnehmen.
Aber nur welche, die glüdertellerproofed sind
hab keinen Bock auf Sauereien im Lieferwagen.

Bei Kotzen und geprüft fiel mir dies Video ein




Auf denn,
zum Glüdern!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. März 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wenn ich mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke erstmal, es geht tatsächlich aufwärts aber fürs glüdern habe ich leider auch keine zeit am Sonntag. Aber das Jahr ist ja noch frisch und es scheint ja so zu sein, dass wir uns dieses Jahr öfter sehen als letztes. Fängt jedenfalls gut an wie ich finde. Ich sage mal bis bald und danke fürs Angebot


----------



## diddie40 (8. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich kann leider am Sonntag doch nicht mit.
Muss zu einer Probe nach Bochum.
Aber das Jahr ist ja noch jung....


----------



## jojo2 (8. März 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Muss zu einer Probe nach Bochum.



ist die Probe vor oder nach unserem Auftritt in den Hügeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMatta (8. März 2016)

Hi Leute. Wenn das Wetter gut ist wollte ich am kommenden Samstag eine Runde im Teutoburger Wald bei Bad Iburg drehen. Da ich das erste mal dort fahre würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand ein paar nette Trails zeigen kann. Wie sieht's aus, hat jemand Bock?
Grüße Philipp


----------



## diddie40 (8. März 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ist die Probe vor oder nach unserem Auftritt in den Hügeln?


14:00


----------



## Teuto Biker (8. März 2016)

DaMatta schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Wenn das Wetter gut ist wollte ich am kommenden Samstag eine Runde im Teutoburger Wald bei Bad Iburg drehen.



wir werden am samstag zwar im teuto unterwegs sein,,,aber unsere ortskenntnisse liegen eher im raum ibbenbüren..für die gegend um iburg kann ich dir den chrisxrossi empfehlen,,der fährt fast jeden tag in der gegend und verkauft dir nebenbei noch ein neues bike wenn du nicht aufpasst...


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2016)

@schlabberkette 
wann ist sonntag treff ???
mit der info könnte man mit  teammate jojo den fahrplan festlegen...

heute nachmitag ist biken mit lemme-touristik angesagt,
,,,,helmlampe,,streichhölzer,,kompass,,, nicht vergessen....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. März 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @diddie40
> so Gott will fahr ich am Sonntag mit meinem Wagen zum Glüdern
> den einen und anderen kann ich mitnehmen.
> Aber nur welche, die glüdertellerproofed sind
> ...



Super Video Jojo! Ich muss da wieder hin...




Teuto Biker schrieb:


> @schlabberkette
> 
> heute nachmitag ist biken mit lemme-touristik angesagt,
> ,,,,helmlampe,,streichhölzer,,kompass,,, nicht vergessen....



Bestell dem Herrn Lemme mal schöne Grüße von uns hier!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Bestell dem Herrn Lemme mal schöne Grüße von uns hier!



dazu hatte ich leider nicht die gelegenheit,,,sorry,,,aber heute war mal wieder lemme tours at his best angesagt.....immer wieder ein genuß....früh los,,,immer vollgas und erst mitten in der nacht wieder zurück....hole ich aber nach...


hey jojo,,,wenn du mal wieder bock auf steil hast,,,,am piesberg gibt es einiges neues,,,schön steil,,,,mit kurven,,,mit hinkelsteinen,,,mit allem was spaß macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. März 2016)

Sehr schön, alles richtig gemacht. Hier stehen übrigens noch 16 kleine Musketiere Rum..., was mache ich damit?


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2016)

zeig ihnen wer du bist,,,,16 musketiere gegen schulte,,,,,ok,,,16 in einem fight sind evtl. doch ein paar zuviel,,,,2x8,,,,8 am donnerstag,,,8 am freitag..wicküler soll  übrigens gut für den knochenaufbau sein...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. März 2016)

Ich habe eine bessere Idee: wir arbeiten zusammen am knochenaufbau. Ansonsten habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die Pullen an meine Kopfschmerzen arbeiten werden.


----------



## schlabberkette (9. März 2016)

is sonntag 11 uhr okäi für euch?!?!?
dann schaffen wir alle trails
UND
den glüderteller bei tageslicht!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (9. März 2016)

meiner meinung nach ist 11°° perfekt....


----------



## jojo2 (10. März 2016)

also ich bin für 11 Uhr.


Piesberg mit Hinkelstein und steil? Piesberg der Park?
ich frag am Sonntag auf der Autobahn noch mal nach.


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. März 2016)

Bestellt dem Schulte 69 mal schöne Grüße zurück

Zum Glüdern bin ich leider nicht dabei. Viel Spass und lasst die Räder heile.


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2016)

wenn meine karre nicht hält kaufe ich mir auch so einen norcorianischen kampfpanzer wie du ihn hast..
wir haben ja gestern gesehen das die schnitten drauf stehen..fat bike,,,quasi der krasse 3er bmw unter den bikes...


----------



## chrisxrossi (10. März 2016)

ja Frauen kommt es wohl doch auf die Größe an


----------



## Teuto Biker (10. März 2016)

nicht allen,,,,,der fb ist da anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (11. März 2016)

morgen um 13°° im tal der bocketalesen......


----------



## schlabberkette (13. März 2016)

was für ein erlebnisreicher glüdertag
fette trails bei bestem sonnenschein gerockt
tb und fb waren wie immer in höchstform
wir waren stark unterwegs

aber für den berüchtigten glüderteller waren wir zu schwach
es gab waffeln mit heißen kirschen und sprühsahne 
zum glück


----------



## Teuto Biker (13. März 2016)

ein biketag nach alter sitte,,,,,die bilder sagen eigentlich alles,,,
der schlabber hat einen super job gemacht,,,,,
und der fb (völlig nüchtern) hat auf der rückfahrt gesungen,,,mehr kann ein biketag nicht bringen..
ohne zweifel , die natur baut immer noch die besten trails...
gerne wieder,,es war mir eine ehre.......


----------



## diddie40 (13. März 2016)




----------



## ricobra50 (13. März 2016)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Der Cherusker (13. März 2016)

Tolle Bilder, geiler Tag, von mir nicht erwartet dachte morgens noch was soll der Schei........ bleib lieber im Bett!!!! Aber nichts da ab ins Auto den Teutonischen blau grünen Papagei abholen ( hey TB Farbe steht dir nicht trag lieber wieder schwarz passt besser zu deiner Aura) auf die A1, ab in den Glüder Schlabber aufgelesen ab geht die Post. Glüder heftig, heftig, hoch runter, hoch runter, scheiß egal nur die harten Tage bleiben in Erinnerung!! Hey Schlabber Danke für die Führung und deine Zurückhaltung gerne mal wieder.


----------



## Teuto Biker (14. März 2016)

oh mist,,,,dass hört sich fast so an als ob der fb beim nächsten ritt  wieder dabei sein möchte..
gestern noch am boden des gnadenlosen glüders gelegen,,am abgrund seines könnens gepokert,,,,,,und heute fordert er das schicksal schon wieder zum tanz..
wo ist der fb von gestern ??? was hat der glüder aus ihm gemacht???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. März 2016)

schön, dass ihr hier wieder reinschreibt. Das versüst mir die Wartezeit auf meinen fahrbaren Untersatz (Alternativ trainiere ich täglich mit vielen Musketieren)


----------



## jojo2 (14. März 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> schön, dass ihr hier wieder reinschreibt. Das versüst mir die Wartezeit auf meinen fahrbaren Untersatz (Alternativ trainiere ich täglich mit vielen Musketieren)



aber was hier noch fehlt, ist die sonst erste Frage:
Was solls denn werden?
(andererseits das weiß man ja eigentlich bereits)

und Karsten
wenn ihr in den Nordwesten fahrt,
könnt ich dann mal kurz euern Camper kriegen, ich müsste mal wieder da hin:
nate hills auch unterwegs
grandios!!
aber ich glaub, ich müsste dafür evtl. meinen Lenker etwas kürzen

http://enduro-mtb.com/nate-hills-jacksons-moab/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (15. März 2016)

das da oben links in der weltecke sieht nicht schlecht aus 
moab heißt das? cooles video
ich kenne nur maoam...


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2016)

ach Schlabber mach dir nix draus
kennste eins, kennste alle

is doch überall super

aus gegebenem Anlaß
Gruß an @Ketta !!!!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2016)

hier mal was vor unserer haustür...
das und mehr erwartet dich morgen jojo...


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> vor unserer haustür...
> das und mehr erwartet dich morgen jojo...




lasse liegen!
lasse eiiinfach liegen!
hab ich damals zu meiner Frau gesacht
und?!
jetzt muss ich über 45 km mit dem Auto(!) fahren, um dahin zu kommen,
was vor meiner Haustür liegt
na super!
toll gemacht
egal
ich bin da

starke Frauen sind echtn Kreuz


----------



## Ketta (15. März 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> aus gegebenem Anlaß
> Gruß an @Ketta !!!!



@jojo2  Danke!


----------



## Teuto Biker (15. März 2016)

gegebener anlaß ???????????
von mir auch ketta !!!
keine ahnung für was,,aber mit großer sicherheit verdient..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (16. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,aber mit großer sicherheit verdient..........




genau!


und
tb
ich hab das ultimative Trainingsgerät gefunden
soll Schlabber doch in den Vogesen trainieren
ich mach das vor der Haustür
aber direkt vor der Haustür
es sind zwar alle Felsbrocken von der Frau mit dem starken Kreuz weggeräumt worden,
aber!
ich hab den direkten Draht zu Tchibo!!!

so was von geil!
Training 2.0 war gestern
ich hab mir die MTB-Version mit vier Schirmen besorgt
ich sach dir
ich bin stark!

http://www.tchibo.de/sprintfallschi...a7761&wt_cc1=c396854339af65a93d66789528785621

aber so was von!


----------



## diddie40 (16. März 2016)

Ich mach mir Gummibänder an die Bremsgriffe und spurte dann von 0 auf 30. Ist billiger


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. März 2016)

ich überlege ob ich mir die dinger auch zulege,,, für frankreich ,, entweder ich kaufe mir eine saint,,oder zwei - drei von den teilen als bremsfallschirme...


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2016)

wie ich gesehen habe Schlabber, gefällt auch Dir das Fallschirmtrainingssystem.
Heute Nacht bin ich in meinen Träumen meine noch vor mir liegenden Trainingsstunden durchgegangen.
Und der Piesberg, da war ich gestern, ging mir dabei nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.
Ich war da gestern nachmittag mit ner ziemlich netten Truppe.
einer Bekloppter als der andere, ich hab mich da richtig wohl gefühlt
(Warum fahr ich eigentlich immer alleine??)
am Piesberg. Da gab es einen richtigen, schön schnellen Pumptrack
muss ich wieder hin, ein paar Wellen doublen!
Kleine technische Spielereien und so Sachen für Männer und was zum Laufen lassen gab es auch
und!
da gab es ein Loch!
Uns was für eins!!
Das hat mich an was erinnert, erst im Traum hab ich gemerkt, woran wieder mal
(hab ich hier schon zehnmal gezeigt, weiß gar nicht, warum ich da nicht sofort drauf gekommen bin,
brauchse dir nicht angucken)
Das Loch von damals:





und dann hab ich mich an was anderes erinnert
und dann
hatte ich die Idee für das Loch am Piesberg!!
Nächsten Sonntag will ich da wieder hin, meinen Endurofallschirm testen!






ach übrigens
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Überall wo du hinkommst, staubst du die Pokale ab
beneidenswert
Na ja, das schaff ich auch noch mal.
Bis dahin dann!
jojo Piene

(Kennse Otto Piene?
musse auch nicht kennen)

Um endlich mal wieder auf Kurzromanlänge zu kommen...
Ich hab noch was vergessen:
Ich habe gestern eine Erfahrung wiederholt,
die schon sehr lange zurückliegt,
ich wusste nur nicht woran mich das erinnerte...
Jetzt weiß ich, woran mich das erinnerte
Tiefsteinfahren! war das
Tiefsteinfahren ist wie das erste mal auf einem Spielplatz
eine Rutsche runter und zwar mit trockener Windel,
wenn es so richtg rutscht und überhaupt nicht quietscht
Musse auch mal machen
Tiefsteinfahren is total lustig


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2016)

tiefsteinfahren ,,, jetzt habe ich das erst kapiert,,,oh mann,,,ich bin doch gestern gar nicht gestürzt,,oder doch und ich habe vergessen das ich gestürzt bin weil ich ja gestürzt bin ????????
tiefsteinfahren,,,,,an eine rutsche mit trockener windel musste ich dabei nicht denken,,,aber mich fragen warum ich eine federgabel für viele €uronen besitze wenn ich  es nicht mal beim fahren bemerke das das dingen schon länger völlig schrott ist...
und ob ich dem fb eine neue kinderzimmerlampe kaufe,,,aber da war die tiefsteinabfahrt leider schon zu ende...


----------



## diddie40 (17. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wenn ich es nicht mal beim fahren bemerke das das dingen schon länger völlig schrott ist...


dann merkst du bestimmt auch nicht, ob die Windel voll ist. (Rutscht es nicht mit voller Windel besser? Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern!)


----------



## jojo2 (17. März 2016)

Ich hab den Eindruck, es wird wieder mal wieder Zeit
für ne gemeinsame Runde
Bis dahin dann


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2016)

tiefsteinabfahrt ,, wie mitte volle buxe aufe rutsche...


----------



## enduro pro (17. März 2016)

Volle buxe schaut gut aus


----------



## diddie40 (17. März 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eindruck, es wird wieder mal wieder Zeit
> für ne gemeinsame Runde
> Bis dahin dann


genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (17. März 2016)

oh mann leute....kann garnicht sagen wie gerne ich mal wieder mit euch bike möchte....bin leider immer noch verletzt zuhause ohne aussicht auf besserung


----------



## diddie40 (17. März 2016)

@MSGhostrider77 was ist los?


----------



## Teuto Biker (17. März 2016)

ohne aussicht auf besserung ?????????????

hier mal die truppe vom heutigen ritt in iburg....5 peoples fehlen auf dem bild,,,wahrscheinlich waren die in dem augenblick bier holen...


----------



## enduro pro (18. März 2016)

Tb, du hast zu viel Freizeit


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2016)

zu viel freizeit ??? gibt es das ???? jau,,, gibt es laut einer studie der uni wien,,kann zu viel freizeit  die gleiche anzahl an  problemen bereiten wie zu wenig,,,, haben die schlauen leute festgestellt.....ich nehme  die option 1......
und statt psychopharmaka lieber einen persico..


und morgen wird wieder option 1 gewählt,,,,,ich dachte so an 12°° oder 13°°....
kommt noch jemand von euch mit ????
es haben sich auch  ein paar leute aus osna angemeldet...


----------



## diddie40 (18. März 2016)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich mit der Band auf Nordtour. ( Husum und Kiel )
 euch viel Spaß


----------



## Teuto Biker (18. März 2016)

dir viel erfolg diddie,,,und wenn ihr mal einen betreuer für eure groupies  braucht,,,ich habe zeit....


----------



## jojo2 (19. März 2016)

Viel Spass diddie

und die hier bei Pinkbike haben ja so recht
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/pinkbike-poll-are-you-prepared-for-a-medical-emergency.html

und deswegen kam für mich in diesem Jahr auch nur dieser eine teammate in Frage!!
Denn ich werde aufs Ganze gehen
TB wenn du mal hinfällst, kannst du mir ja sagen, was ich tun soll


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. März 2016)

hinfallen  ??? dafür haben wir keine zeit .. aber es könnte ja sein das wir ein anderes team retten müssen..null problemo,,,mit meinem tool kann ich bis zur blindarm-op alles auf dem trail durchführen...in pds habe ich sogar mal auf dem trail an  einem biker im zuge einer knie-op eine fettabsaugung mit der dämpferpumpe versucht,,hat geklappt...

sollte ich doch selber mal fallen,,sag mir einfach das ich wieder aufstehen soll..nur wer liegen bleibt ist am boden.
ttsssccchaaakkkaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (19. März 2016)

Mein Mann!
Nur schade, dass ich heute nachmittag in die Schule muß.
Käse
Coole Kuh auf deinem Bild
jojo van Koch


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. März 2016)

van koch ?? cool ,,, wenn die warteschlange vor dem museum von deinem namensvetter am karfreitag nicht zu lang ist schaue ich mir dort seine ohren an,,,,,,dass geht doch oder ??? 

bin heute auf der tour ein  aktuelles high end enduro von norco gefahren.. 
geht echt gut nach vorn das teil,,,,aber,,,ultra tiefer rahmen,,der neue trend ,,,bin ständig mit den pedalen hängen geblieben..
"""""""""muss mann sich dran gewöhnen""""""" wurde mir gesagt...nöööö,,muss ich nicht...


----------



## jojo2 (19. März 2016)

sorry mein rechtes Ohr ist mir in dieser Woche abgekaut worden
und verbunden worden
mein linkes Ohr war letzte Woche dran - also ab
könntest du mir vorübergehend eins leihen?


Gegen tiefes Tretlager hilft nur dir richtige Fahrtechnik


----------



## schlabberkette (20. März 2016)

moinsen
ich starte gleich mit jungem dynamischen kumpel auf hardtail ne runde durch teutonien
ich zeige ihm die highlights zwischen brochterbeck und nasses dreieck
und er zeigt mir dafür wie man die reifenluft so richtig brennen lässt
ick häv schiss
sollte mich also jemand durch den wald hecheln sehen.... nicht wundern, kein mitleid.... sauerstoffspenden werden aber gerne entgegen genommen


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. März 2016)

Oh mann, ich glaub ich muss doch mal nach Neuseeland.

34 cm zu 34,5 cm Tretlagerhöhe von Nukeproof Mega zu Norco Range. Ich glaube Du hast zugenommen


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2016)

kann sein,,,aber dann sollen diese 0,5cm dafür sorgen das ein bike sich spürbar besser um die kurven lenken läßt wie eine karre die 0,5cm höher ist ???? das wurde gestern so erklärt..habe leider keine ahnung davon,,aber es macht für mich den eindruck das sich in der branche einiges im kreis dreht...heute niedrige rahmen,,,morgen wieder höher,,und alles was nicht aktuell auf dem markt ist gilt als nur bedingt fahrbar...
die 27,5" geschichte z.b. war ein schachzug der seines gleichen sucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (20. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> bin heute auf der tour ein  aktuelles high end enduro von norco gefahren..
> geht echt gut nach vorn das teil,,,,aber,,,ultra tiefer rahmen,,der neue trend ,,,bin ständig mit den pedalen hängen geblieben..
> """""""""muss mann sich dran gewöhnen""""""" wurde mir gesagt...nöööö,,muss ich nicht...



hats vllt noch längere Kurbelarme gehabt? Dann wärens evtl schon 1cm, da muss man sich auch dran gewöhnen....


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. März 2016)

wie Kette schon sagt, 1 cm kann schon viel ausmachen. Es geht ja nicht nur um die Tretlagerhöhe, sonder um alle Parameter im ganzen gesehen. Tiefere Bikes im ganzen sind viel besser als die alten hohen Dinger von früher. Aber alles andere muss auch passen. Z.B. auch der Sag am Dämpfer, der gestern bei Dir schon sehr viel war. Es war ja auch keine "Verkaufsfahrt" sondern nur ein Leihbike weil Deine Gabel kaputt ist. Insofern ist es auch wirklich schwer ein Rad zu beurteilen das nicht auf den Fahrer eingestellt ist. Ich glaube echt das es einfach nur nicht passend auf Dich eingestellt war, was ja auch gar nicht gewünscht war. 
Aber Du hast natürlich auch recht das die Hersteller und Händler versuchen angebliche Innovationen als must have anzupreisen. Da muss man sicher nicht immer alles mitmachen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2016)

ok,,,wenn du mir das mopped am mitwoch nochmal zur verfügung stellst bin ich um 15°° bei dir..
noch besser wäre natürlich eine testfahrt auf dem neuen nukeproof mega....


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2016)

Thomas du merkst doch eh keinen Unterschied


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2016)

doch,,,nicht ob die gabel gabelt oder der sag sackt,,aber upsetten ,, wie der mettinger sagt,,merke ich schon ..nicht immer,,aber manchmal..


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2016)

Das is klar, aber ob der Hobel nu 1, 2 oder 3 cm anders ist im Rahmen


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2016)

jau,,wenn du auf dem pathfinder strampelst und du an stellen hängen bleibst an denen du sonst durch fährst ,, stellt sich schon die frage was besser ist,,,landcruiser oder krasses 3er bmw???


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2016)

Krasser 3er alta


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2016)

bist du schon in barcelona ??


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. März 2016)

15 Uhr bei mir geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2016)

bin da....


----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2016)

schlabberkette schrieb:


> moinsen
> ich starte gleich mit jungem dynamischen kumpel auf hardtail ne runde durch teutonien



und?
hat er sich sehr gewundert,
dass er mit seinem Federgewicht 
weder bergab noch bergauf schneller sein konnte als du?

Käse TB,
dass ich Mittwochabend noch was tun muss,
sonst wär ich zum Christian mitgekommen,
Radfahren, Fahrrad mit vernünftiger Bremse aussuchen und für mich endlich mal einen passenden Helm
Käse

und lasse einfach unken,
jedenfalls fühlst du jedem Rad aufn Zahn,
und findest dessen Schwachstellen!
Denk z.B. an das mit den dicken Reifen. 
Du hast den Fehler sofort gefunden.
Ein bißchen nach dem Motto vom 
Jan Zander und seinem Kumpel damals,
macht aber nix! Hauptsache gefunden.

 fürti!
jojo Rainer

(kennse Arnulf Rainer? 
Musse auch nich kennen)


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2016)

Si, si....grande cervesa pronto


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2016)

Si, si....grande cervesa pronto


----------



## Teuto Biker (20. März 2016)

arnulf rainer ??? nee kenne ich nicht,,,hat der auch keine ahnung von bikes ??
und jau,,schade,,,so muss ich allein die neusten produkte der bike industrie durch den kakao ziehen..
hatten wir gestern auch zum thema :::seit 50 jahren fliegen menschen zum mond,,und irgendwann schaffen sie es auch eine teleskop-sattelstütze zu bauen die nichts anderes macht als auf dauer zu funktionieren.
..oder nicht ??..
evtl. hätten wir zusammen am mittwoch eine antwort gefunden..

und enduro,,wer ist sisi??

und schlabber,,wie geht es dem jungen ?? kommt er durch ???


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2016)

Si si ist die Schwester von no no....

Gibt's hier viele mit dem Namen


----------



## diddie40 (21. März 2016)

mittwoch 15:00 kann ich auch


----------



## chrisxrossi (21. März 2016)

na dann alle Mann und auch Si si´s ran am Mittwoch.

Die Mondlandung war übrigens ein Fake


----------



## jojo2 (21. März 2016)

*offtopic:*


chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Die Mondlandung war übrigens ein Fake


Wie meinen??

Seit Apollo 7 habe ich jede Apollomission live am Fernseher miterlebt,
jede Mondlandemission (Mission!!) habe ich nachts im Wohnzimmer verfolgt, alle Starts, alle Landungen, die Fahne in den Erdtrabanten,
jede Rückkehr in die Ozeane, die Froschmänner, die aus den Helikoptern hinunter zu den hilflos auf den Wogen taumelnden Kapseln sprangen, die blütenweißen Astronauten wie sie herausgezogen wurden und für uns alle lachten
Das hat meine Kindheit, meine Jugend geprägt. Nicht Nixon (na ja der vielleicht auch),
sondern unsere Missionen zum Mond!

Alles Fake?
Du willst nur provozieren, stimmts?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (22. März 2016)

wie könnte man zum Mond fliegen wenn mein Toyota nicht repariert werden kann, mein Dämpfer zum 3. mal kaputt is, Windows einfach nicht rund läuft und mein Samsung nicht smart is? Und Watergate ?: War nur eine Ablenkung vom Fake. Na das weiss doch jeder


----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2016)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Toyota Dämpfer
> Windows Samsung Watergate ?: War nur eine Ablenkung vom Fake. Na das weiss doch jeder



gut gebrüllt Löwe

aber du kennst die Antwort
https://m.youtube.com/?gl=DE&hl=de#/watch?list=PLB4ED93624B13A9F0&v=2E6BwfNOlqw


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. März 2016)

oh Link läuft nicht. Glaube aber ich weiss was Du meinst.


----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2016)

....


----------



## Teuto Biker (22. März 2016)

ja klar,,,macht ruhig alles kaputt,,,alles nur theorien der verschwörung,,,..
john boy walton hatte gar nicht den lichtschalter für das ganze haus am bett ??? 
lucky luke war in wirklichkeit nichtraucher und chuck norris soll keine bälle umschmeißen können ??.
ich glaube nichts davon,,,ich habe es oft genug selber gesehen...


----------



## imfluss (22. März 2016)

Ciao und bonnschornoo aus bella italia! Eine Hand voll Teutonen macht grad die Mittelmeerküste der toskana unsicher.
20 Grad Sonne - Check.
Technische trails mit Flow - Check.
Dolce vita mit Wein Weib und Gesang am Strand - Check.
Volle Punkte für punta von meiner Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2016)

Hab grad Tom Collins kennengelernt....
Cooler Typ, schmeckt lecker...wenn nur der Gin nicht wäre 

Naja, Urlaub


----------



## imfluss (23. März 2016)




----------



## Teuto Biker (23. März 2016)

da bleiben zwei fragen offen..
warum bin ich nicht auch in der toskana und unterstütze den imfluss bei punkt 3 und wer ist tom collins ???


----------



## butcherbird (23. März 2016)

Und laß nicht wieder das Auto in Italien stehen...........


----------



## Papa-Joe (25. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> da bleiben zwei fragen offen..
> warum bin ich nicht auch in der toskana und unterstütze den imfluss bei punkt 3 und wer ist tom collins ???



Nachdem ich mich deiner letzen Frage angeschlossen habe eine weitere: Weib am Toskanastrand? Was zur Hölle mache ich in MS???


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. März 2016)

der papa-joe,,,,,nicht zu fassen,,aber zwei  fragen  stelle ich mir auch schon länger...
bist du noch im teuto unterwegs oder schon bassist bei bad religion und wer ist tom collins ????


----------



## schlabberkette (26. März 2016)

wir drehen gegen 12:30 ab Bockevalley ne runde


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. März 2016)

ach käh,,,,wir fahren um 14°° zum teutonischen vulkan,,,von dort aus können wir bis in die höhenzüge der emsländischen tiefebene schauen,,,,evtl. sehen wir den jojo ja durch den wald hüpfen...


----------



## jojo2 (26. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> evtl. sehen wir den jojo ja durch den wald hüpfen...



oh sorry
seh ich jetzt erst
hab euch gar nicht gesehen
sonst hät´ ich gewunken
ehrlich

Morgen kann ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht winken 
Morgen kommen die Kinder und Kindeskinder
Mag sein, dass ich dann gar nicht in den Wald komm, dann könnt ich auch nicht zurückrufen
Möglicherweise auch nicht winken
Mallet E
@chrisxrossi 
kann ich Mallet E bei dir kriegen?


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. März 2016)

hier jojo,,,der beweis,,wir waren heute weit  über der baumgrenze..ca. 30° nord hinter den jungs kann man bis zu dir schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (26. März 2016)

und noch ein suchbild,,der fb wollte mich überfahren,,,hat mich aber nicht gefunden..


----------



## jojo2 (26. März 2016)

oh schaiße
ich bin immer am falschen Ende der Welt


Boah Du bist aber echt saugut getarnt
Dich als Fichte zu verkleiden! heftig
kein Wunder, dass der FB in die falsche Richtung fährt


----------



## Teuto Biker (26. März 2016)

jau,,,da war er auch ziemlich sauer,,,hat später noch die ganzen rüben aus dem acker gezogen..

@fb
hier wie versprochen die auflösung,,ich habe dir markiert wo ich mich versteckt hatte,,,mach dir nichts daraus,,es war wirklich nicht so einfach ( für dich)....


----------



## Papa-Joe (27. März 2016)

Das war wohl ein Schabernacker auf dem ihr da unterwegs wart. Ja ich bin noch im Teuto unterwegs, wenn mich auch pünktlich an Karfreitag Die Grippe erwischt hat. Aber wer will auch schon biken nur weil er frei hat...
Bad Religion wollten mich nicht. Die meinten ich seie denen zu radikal.


----------



## jojo2 (28. März 2016)

ich auch teuto heute
gegen halbelf bin ich wohl auf dem Parkplatz
an der Bergeshöveder Straße
(nur, damit keiner sagt, ich hätte nicht Bescheid gegeben)
Es wird Regen geben


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2016)

jau jojo.,..es regnet  in teutonia,,,,und stürmt,,,wenn mutti sich nicht traut den dackel abzuleinen weil er wegfliegen könnte,,wenn vatti mit seinen kois an der almhütte sitzt,,,,dann ist die zeit gekommen ,,, die zeit in der ein biker sich entscheiden muss,,,,,mann oder maus,,,mamas liebling oder der mit dem wolf tanzt...

wir treffen uns um 13°°,,,aber nur wenn es nicht zu windig ist und es ab 11°° nicht mehr regnet....

@Papa-Joe
lass dich mal wieder blicken,,wer zu hart  für bad religion ist gehört in den teuto...


----------



## jojo2 (28. März 2016)

die Bäume stehen senkrecht


----------



## diddie40 (28. März 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich auch teuto heute
> gegen halbelf bin ich wohl auf dem Parkplatz
> an der Bergeshöveder Straße
> (nur, damit keiner sagt, ich hätte nicht Bescheid gegeben)
> Es wird Regen geben


Habe ich leider zu spät gelesen. Bin dann aber auch noch im Teuto gewesen, habe dich aber nicht getroffen. Schade.



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> wir treffen uns um 13°°,,,aber nur wenn es nicht zu windig ist und es ab 11°° nicht mehr regnet....


Wie ist das denn ausgegangen?


----------



## jojo2 (28. März 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Habe ich leider zu spät gelesen. Bin dann aber auch noch im Teuto gewesen, habe dich aber nicht getroffen. Schade.



Das finde ich auch schade!

....kein wunder, dass du mich nicht getroffen hast
ich war im Wahn und nicht im Teuto
drei Liter Wasser und meine restlichen selbstgebackenen Energieriegel aufgefuttert,
die mit Hanfsamen als Hauptbestandteil.
Aber! wir werden uns wiedersehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (28. März 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich war im Wahn
> 
> Energieriegel aufgefuttert,
> die mit Hanfsamen als Hauptbestandteil.



Ach wahrscheinlich deswegen


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn ausgegangen?



wir sind mamas lieblinge geworden,,der ein oder andere hatte sich gestern doch wohl beim eier suchen zu sehr verausgabt....sehr schade,,dass wetter war ab mittag echt top....jetzt ist mittwoch geplant,,mal schauen ob es was wird.....


----------



## diddie40 (28. März 2016)

sag Bescheid, Mittwoch habe ich auch Zeit


----------



## Teuto Biker (28. März 2016)

ok,,,ich melde mich.......


----------



## jojo2 (30. März 2016)

Guten Tag
innerfamiliär ist für das kommende Wochenende Hahnenklee geplant
je nach Wetter Samstag oder Sonntag

Ich kündige das jetzt schon mal an,
damit mitfahren kann, wer mitfahren möchte
und
ich nicht erst am Freitagabend von jemandem von euch höre, 
dass er am Wochenende noch Mitfahrer zu einem wahnsinnssteilen und -tollen Spielplatz
irgendwo am andere Ende der Welt sucht
und ich dann wieder nicht mit kann, weil ich nicht alles kurzfristig umschmeißen will.
Fürti
Jojo Brinkmann


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2016)

oh männo jojo,,,
hahnenklee,,,old school,,,rumpeldipumpelstrecken,,,sorry,,,,rumpeldipumpellines heißt es ja,,,, und hotels mit dusche auf dem flur,,cool,,,ich hätte auch bock das messer zwischen die zähne zu nehmen,,,aber dummerweise fehlt mir dann immer noch die gabel,,,,die ist im service...
aber wenn alles klappt kommt vor der gabel noch meinen neuer göffel,,der soll alles können...
""""stundenlanges touren wird zum genuß und im downhill so geschmeidig wie ein kastrierter siamkater""
bis jetzt habe ich ja lieber den kastrierten kater gestreichelt,,,aber nun wird alles anders,,ich bin echt froh das die hersteller immer genau das bauen was man sich gerade wünscht...toll.....
sag mal,,,,ich suche noch jemanden der tapezieren kann,,hättest du zeit ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,ich bin echt froh das die hersteller immer genau das bauen was man sich gerade wünscht...toll.....



ja die habens drauf!
Die sind ja nicht umsonst alle als GGmbH eingetragen.



Teuto Biker schrieb:


> sag mal,,,,ich suche noch jemanden der tapezieren kann,,hättest du zeit ????



türlich!
immer!
Tapeziert hab ich vor 35 Jahren das letzte Mal,
Tapeten kenn ich nur noch von
ähh

Aber! Ein Onkel von mir war Maler, der hat mir das beigebracht.
Und das ist wie Radfahren: das verlernt man nicht.
Christian hat mal gesacht, ich sei Naturtalent.
und ich glaube, der hat recht!
Ich könnte dir bestimmt schöne Tapeten an die Wand zaubern

D  E	 / NN
jojo Picasso








wenn ich das richtig sehe, seid ihr heute doch nicht im Teuto unterwegs?
dann pack ich mal meinen Rucksack
und hüpf hier oder dort in den Wald


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2016)

ich hatte  den diddie angerufen ,, aber der war schon unterwegs,,der rest hat abgesagt,,, ich könnte aber auch zu dir kommen..


----------



## Ketta (30. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ich hatte  den diddie angerufen ,, aber der war schon unterwegs,,der rest hat abgesagt,,, ich könnte aber auch zu dir kommen..


Kannst auch zu mir kommen, ich fahr gleich zu den legendären Kettentrails, mittlerweile gibts doppelt so viele...


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2016)

boot camp am groß reken mit ketta,,,,dass wäre was gewesen,,,leider zu spät gelesen,,,,wären wir bloß gefahren,,, dann hätte ich jetzt noch ein fahrrad,,,,,letzte woche fragte mich jemand ob ich nicht mein hei hei  verkaufen will,,,na klar,,,heute hat er es gekauft...
by by hei hei


----------



## Ketta (30. März 2016)

Hat er es ohne Gabel gekauft?


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2016)

nee,,,,die gabel aus dem nukeproof ist zum service und das hei hei ist verkauft,,,mit gabel...kam aber echt überraschend,,war so auch eigentlich nicht geplant..
aber morgen frage ich mal beim dealer meines vertrauens ob er mir ein bike leiht,,,am wochende soll es richtig geiles wetter geben...


----------



## jojo2 (30. März 2016)

Teuto Biker schrieb:


> ,,, ich könnte aber auch zu dir kommen..




jau! das wär was gewesen!
aber es wär für dich bestimmt ziemlich langweilig gewesen,
Ich hab die ganze Zeit über Ohrstöpsel Musik gehört und nix gesacht


----------



## Teuto Biker (30. März 2016)

doppelt kacke gelaufen,,,,,ich brauchte heute jemanden dem ich was erzählen kann und der es ganz sicher micht weiter erzählt...genau mein mann....


----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2016)

sonntag 19 grad..... geht da was mit bike`???


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2016)

na klar,,,,sogar wenn es über 20° werden geht was,,bei mir aber leider nur wenn ich bis dahin wieder ein fahrrad habe,,,für heute hatte ich mir einen guten alten trailpanzer geliehen,,,old school,,,aber auch mal wieder richtig spaßig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2016)

Herbert leiht dir doch bestimmt eines aus seinem "Fuhrpark"


----------



## Teuto Biker (31. März 2016)

hat der immer noch so viele ???? ich war schon ewig nicht mehr in den geheiligten hallen der ibbtowner bikerscene..
aber wenn bei dir im laden mal einer mit so einem richtig alten mountainbike der ersten stunde kommt und möchte das inzahlung geben ruf mich bitte an....das hat heute richtig spaß gemacht mit dem trailpanzer.....am besten ein bike mit elastomere dämpfer und mindestens 20kg....
gegen den hype,,,,,elastomere gegen e-mtb......


----------



## enduro pro (31. März 2016)

Ne, alte Schätzchen kann ich nicht anbieten, aber neue Wunderwerke der bikeindustrie  wenn du bedarf hast weißt du ja


----------



## jojo2 (1. April 2016)

ich kann dir für Sonntag - wir fahren dann übrigens nach Hahnenklee -
eins der legendären Banshee Scythe anbieten. Allerdings nur noch 19kg schwer
und mit Luftdämpfer.
Du kannst mit diesem Panzer auf allen Trails dieser Welt fahren und auch Bäume fällen

und wenn du lustige Musik dazu hörst
machts gleich doppelt so viel Spass


----------



## jojo2 (2. April 2016)

TB weißt du schon wies morgen bei dir aussieht?
Sollen wir dich abholen? (oder / und sonst wen?)

Ich war gestern bei Christian bißchen Rad fahren
und heimlich nach deinem neuen Rad gucken,
habs aber nicht gesehen
dies eine von den beiden hier jedenfalls nicht





sieht aber cool aus


----------



## enduro pro (2. April 2016)

Morgen 10 Uhr bocketal für alle die bock haben


----------



## Teuto Biker (2. April 2016)

ich habe keinen bock,,,der kommt wahrscheinlich erst am mittwoch,,,....und danke jojo,,,gerne hätte ich mit euch auf der bockswiese ein paar bäume gefällt,,,aber ich muss morgen  weitere  nägel in die wand hauen damit ich demnächst meine tanzschuhe daran aufhängen kann... 

allen viel spaß beim biken und nageln..


----------



## jojo2 (2. April 2016)

Essen ist der Sex des Alters
hat mein Exnachbar Hans-Peter immer gesagt, 
der lebt jetzt im Betreuten Wohnen
Nageln ist natürlich ne prima Alternative

Wie dem auch sei:
Viel Spass
uns allen


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. April 2016)

und ??? erzähl!!!!!! wie war es in hahnenklee??? bei unserem letzten besuch im september waren die jungs dort mächtig am reißen...gibt es was neues ??? ist es immer noch so schön rumpelig ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. April 2016)

Hahnenklee
Ich wollte Hahnenklee und bekam Hahnenklee!
(Ich war in den letzten Monaten immer mal wieder da)

Viele Abfahrten später fällt es mir etwas schwer,
etwas sehr schwer, irgendwas davon zu berichten
Ich fühl mich so schwer, so elendig schwer

Kennst du das Buch Fräulein Smillas Gespür für Schnee?
Darin findest schöne Beschreibungen von Schnee
15 Wörter oder so sollen die da oben in der Nordpolgegend für die verschiedenen Schneeformen haben...

Kommst du nach Hahnenklee kann man sehr viel über Wurzeln lernen
und die Löcher davor und die Löcher danach
Ich fand wieder alle Strecken geil.

Aber dieser neue Sprung unter dem Lift ist schon seltsam,
man sieht die Landung nicht, muss aber schräg springen, um in Fahrtrichtung zu kommen
Entweder der Sprung ist für Skifahrer gedacht, die geradeaus weiter fahren,
oder da kommt noch mehr hin - i stay tuned
und fahr immer wieder mal nach Hahnenklee

Ich hab mich auch wieder gezwungen, diesen "Flowtrail" zu fahren,
ich muss lernen auf Brechsand und Schotter zu fahren...
Ich weiß nicht wie man darauf kommt, dass man Flow auf Brechsand erleben kann
(naja außer in Bischofmais, da ist der Flowtrail schon echt klasse zum Spielen gemacht)
Boah bin ich kaputt
Das war Hahne
huaaah müde bin ich
und guck noch ein paar Videos
Schade, dass ich Mittwoch arbeiten muss, sonst würde ich mitkommen, dein Rad abholen


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. April 2016)

hört sich gut an,,,,sogar richtig gut,,,,,endlich mal wieder eine wurzelbehandlung auf die man sich freuen darf..
spätestens anfang juni mache ich eine tour durch den harz,,,ob mir dabei  fräulein smillas gespür für schnee oder der instinkt für kaltes bier vom fb dabei zur seite stehen ist noch offen...ich tippe aber mal auf den süßen....
wenn noch jemand zeit hat,,,bikepark braunlage und hahnenklee + touren im raum bad harzburg stehen auf dem stundenplan...


----------



## Teuto Biker (4. April 2016)

hier die auflösung auf die fragen :::
wer noch  kennt in teutonia ecken die er eigentlich nicht kennen darf  ??? woher kommen die spuren mitten im nirgendwo das doch nur wir jemals erkundet haben ???

ob das totale idioten sind oder jungs die sich nur ein stück freiheit nehmen muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden...


----------



## jojo2 (5. April 2016)

So TB!
Meine Lager sind ausgetauscht,
meine Laufräder habe ich zentrieren lassen (waren beide noch super),
gleich noch die neuen Bremsen dran und es kann losgehen!!

Training ist angesacht!
Ab morgen!!
Versprochen! In ernst
(nur am nächsten Wochende kann ich nicht, da bin ich auf einer Coursingveranstaltung...)

Aber danach is wieder Training!
Sag mal Bescheid, wann wir die Ketten auf dem Groß-Reken besuchen sollen.


Fürti!
Jojo Zellner

Mein heutiges Trainingsvideo habe ich ausgetsauscht gegen beeindruckende Bilder
die ersten drei Minuten sollten dir aber reichen
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/dust-tornado-ews-round-two-bariloche-highlights-2016.html

oh Mann! Wie Blinky fahren können
das wär was


----------



## Teuto Biker (6. April 2016)

jau,,,boot-camp am groß reken.....mal sehen ob der terminplan von den ketten das zulässt...wie schaut es denn bei dir am mittwoch aus ???? ich könnte ab ca. 13°° bei dir sein...


----------



## jojo2 (6. April 2016)

Blöd, dass ich dies Wochenende nicht auf den Groß-Reken kann,
aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass wir ja schon April haben und ab jetzt wird es vermutlich leichter sein, 
die Ketten in Frankreich zu treffen
Wir könnten denen z.B. nach Dabo folgen...
Ich muss die mal anschreiben

Und auch super:
Nächsten Mittwoch mach ich Fortbildung
Aber ich versuch das so einzurichten, dass die Damen und Herren auch mal ohne mich klarkommen,
dann könnt ich ab viertel nach zwei aufm Sattel sein
Krass, ist das immer alles schwierig
aber gibt schlimmeres

so machen wir das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. April 2016)

TB
wieder ein Video:

Die Strecken auf der Enduro2 haben EWS-Niveau steht irgendwo
Stimmt!
So war das letztes Jahr
genauso geil!
nur meist etwas länger als die in Argentinien

Hier die eine Frau Gehrig
http://mtbn.ws/vysl
Freu Dich!


----------



## Teuto Biker (7. April 2016)

hammer,,,,,schönes niveau,,schöne strecke mit phantastischem ausblick...aber wir machen doch unterwegs pausen und trinken mit den  damen ein wicküler oder sektchen ??? oder gibt es eine andere strategie ??? nur schneller wie schlabber sein und fertig ??? geht auch klar,,,dann können wir uns nach dem rennen um die schnitten kümmern...ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so,,,letztens ist mir von dem ganzen geschaukel noch eine flasche hugo im rucksack explodiert..


----------



## jojo2 (7. April 2016)

Das mit den Schnitten krieg ich auch noch hin
Aber ich hab selten Appetit auf was Festes, wenn ich richtig radfahr
aber das krieg ich schon
Und vor Schlabber im Ziel sein, is auch kein Problem
wir starten einfach zwei  drei Päarchen vorher

So Leute das wars
Die nächsten Trainingseinheiten mit TB sind geplant,
ich hab nun keine Zeit mehr hier irgendwas reinzuschreiben
Ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit
und wünsch noch einen schönen Sommer.


----------



## imfluss (7. April 2016)

Wem nach etwas relaxendem Trailflowcruisen ist, dem sei ein Trip ins Land von Pasta + Parmaschinken angeraten.
Wir hatten das Glück, direkt nebenan einen Hausberg zu haben auf dem diese Trails waren : Ab Minute ~7 gibts dann noch ein paar Ausblicke auf Massa Vecchia, ebenfalls eine Ecke voll mit tollen Trails.
Eine Alternative zu Finale - wenn auch etwas softer und kürzer.


----------



## enduro pro (8. April 2016)

Sommerpause schon im April??? Was machen wir dann erst im August ?????

Das wird ein hartes Jahr


----------



## ricobra50 (13. April 2016)

Leute was ist los ist ruhe angesagt  !!


----------



## Totoxl (13. April 2016)

Hoffentlich die Ruhe vor dem Sturm


----------



## Papa-Joe (13. April 2016)

So ihr lieben kleinen, ich habe die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben den ein oder anderen von euch Rackern mal wieder zu sehen:
Am Sonntag bin ich um 11:20 am Klippenparkplatz.


----------



## Der Cherusker (14. April 2016)

Ruhe vor dem Sturm, nee eher keine Ahnung von Technik, der alternde TB hat sich mal wieder ein neues Bike gekauft bis er sich durch die neue Technik gearbeitet hat können noch ein paar Tage vergehen!!!


----------



## Totoxl (15. April 2016)

Was ist es den geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (18. April 2016)

Morgen Feierabendrunde um Teuto. 17.30 Abfahrt an den Klippen, es geht Richtung Bocketal.


----------



## imfluss (20. April 2016)

Morgen wieder gemütliche Runde über Stock und Stein. Abfahrt 18 Uhr Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen.


----------



## Teuto Biker (21. April 2016)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Was ist es den geworden?



ein junge,,,,mega heißt er.....

hi toto,,,,hi imfluss,,,,schön das ihr euch hier mal meldet,,,über eine lange zeit waren es ja nur der jojo und ich die hier was zu sagen hatten,,,,deshalb auch wohl die sommerpause,,,denn so funktioniert ein forum nicht,,,und dann haben auch noch diese wundersamen apparate in teutonia einzug gehalten mit denen mann pin ups  und nachrichten schicken kann..
immer schön im sattel bleiben ....wir sehen uns....ganz sicher....


----------



## scott-bussi (21. April 2016)

Goil! So einen Pin up Apparat brauch ich auch!!


----------



## Totoxl (21. April 2016)

Schönen Gruß zurück. Diese Gruppenschreibdinger kenne ich auch. Unser Fiete wird immer größer und größer. Deswegen wurde uns unsere Wohnung zu klein und eine Doppelhaushälfte wurde von uns besiedelt (ein wenig wie bei Einsiedlerkrebsen). Damit einhergehend Geld und Freizeit Verlust. 
Aber ich gebe nicht kampflos auf, ich will in den Teuto und ich werde es schaffen


----------



## Papa-Joe (26. April 2016)

Wie siehts am Mittwoch bei euch aus, jemand bock so um 12/13/14 Uhr ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## enduro pro (4. Mai 2016)

Bevor er von der ersten Seite verschwindet


----------



## rigger (6. Mai 2016)

Wer ist denn Pfingstsonntag und Montag auf den dirtmasters?


----------



## imfluss (6. Mai 2016)

Sonntag fahren wir in Bad oeynhausen an der krausen buchen.  11 Uhr Treff dort am Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (16. Mai 2016)

War heute echt voll im Teuto. ( Pfingsten )


----------



## Der Cherusker (16. Mai 2016)

Haben wir heute auch viele von gesehen aber unsere Schafe liefen auf 2 Beinen und waren bunt angezogen! War aber trotzdem eine schöne Ausfahrt heute!!


----------



## rigger (31. Mai 2016)

Moin, 
wie ist denn die Urlaubsplanung hier so?
Ich für meinen Teil plane in den letzten beiden Juli wochen mal alpe d´huez, les 2 Alpes, Pila und was da in der Ecke sonst noch geht auszukundschaften, entweder auf dem Hin- oder Rückweg noch mal ein we in lac Blanc.

Gruß Nils


----------



## mawe (1. Juni 2016)

rigger schrieb:


> wie ist denn die Urlaubsplanung hier so?
> Ich für meinen Teil plane in den letzten beiden Juli wochen mal alpe d´huez, les 2 Alpes, Pila und was da in der Ecke sonst noch geht auszukundschaften, entweder auf dem Hin- oder Rückweg noch mal ein we in lac Blanc.


Hört sich interessant an.
Hast Du für das Aosta-Tal (Pila und Umgebung) neben der DH Strecke noch weitere Infos zu Trails?
Ich bin Ende September in der Gegend und möchte neben dem Wandern auch etwas Biken. ;-)


----------



## rigger (1. Juni 2016)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## diddie40 (4. Juni 2016)

morgen früh jemand im teuto unterwegs. will ne lockere Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (4. Juni 2016)

Jo sind so gegen 11.30 an den Klippen, geht dann nach Tecklenburg auf nen Bierchen.


----------



## diddie40 (4. Juni 2016)

ok, 11:30 schaffe ich


----------



## rigger (9. Juli 2016)

Wenn noch einer lust hat ich fahr morgen ins sauerland...


----------



## diddie40 (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo rigger
schön, dass noch einer das Forum nutzt.
ich bin gerade eine Woche in den Dolomiten. Kann also leider nicht mit ins Sauerland,
bis die Tage


----------



## rigger (10. Juli 2016)

Viel Spass diddie in die Alpen wollte ich auch noch Ende Juli, viel Spaß!


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2016)

Bin morgen um 11 in dörenthe ne lockere Runde drehen....


----------



## diddie40 (16. Juli 2016)

hey rigger, bin gerade zurück aus den Dolomiten. Habe jeden Tag super Trails gerockt. Von Sonne bei knapp 30° bis Schnee bei -2° , von verblockt bis flowig, war alles dabei


----------



## diddie40 (16. Juli 2016)




----------



## imfluss (16. Juli 2016)

Sieht episch aus Diddie !


----------



## Totoxl (17. Juli 2016)

Sehr geil Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2016)

Freitag geht's zum loosefest nach malmedy!


----------



## diddie40 (21. Juli 2016)

Viel Spaß rigger


----------



## jojo2 (23. Juli 2016)

so
und guten Tag
zurück aus Frankeich fällt mir leider nix anderes ein
als morgen allein nach Warstein zu fahren
Hat jemand ne bessere Idee für mich?

Frankreich war nich schlecht, also richtig gut
aber davon sind nich so viele tolle Videos gemacht worden.







Jemand ne Idee für mich für morgen?
Is noch so lang hin bis zur Trans Savoie


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Juli 2016)

Wuppertal lässt grüßen  oder vielleicht möchten die schlabbers nach iburg?


----------



## jojo2 (23. Juli 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Wuppertal lässt grüßen



Könnte das bedeuten, ihr fahrt morgen Fahrrad in Wuppertal und
ich dürfte dazu kommen?



schulte69 schrieb:


> die schlabbers nach iburg?



Die Ketten sind wahrscheinlich wieder auf einem Berg der Ahnungslosen
ohne Funkkontakt zu irgendwas
oder die haben sich verbuddelt
http://mtbn.ws/p17n8k



Diddie danke für dein gefällt mir
du hast aber auch dolle Sachen gemacht
das gefällt mir auch!

@diddie40  Schon gesehen?


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Juli 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> so
> und guten Tag
> zurück aus Frankeich fällt mir leider nix anderes ein
> als morgen allein nach Warstein zu fahren
> ...





schulte69 schrieb:


> Wuppertal lässt grüßen  oder vielleicht möchten die schlabbers nach iburg?



wir waren heute/gestern in Iburg
morgen/heute früh werden wir schon ab 9 in den kettenmountains omegakurven heizen
mittags gehts nach kölle abi- u. geburtstagskuchen von meinem neffen naschen

jojo
fahr mal zu den talwürsten
dann kommt auch bestimmt sofort wieder urlaubsfeeling auf
die sind ja grad zurück von ihrem 18wöchigen roadtrip und haben mit sicherheit viiiieeeel zu erzählen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juli 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Könnte das bedeuten, ihr fahrt morgen Fahrrad in Wuppertal und
> ich dürfte dazu kommen?


Hey Jojo, grundsätzlich wäre das ja toll. Ich weiss nur nicht ob wir morgen gute Gastgeber wären, da wir ja gerade eben das Womo geparkt haben und morgen auch teilweise die Brocken sortieren müssen usw. 
Wann würdest du denn da sein wollen?


----------



## diddie40 (24. Juli 2016)

ich fahre um 10:30 im bockevalley


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen ihr alle zusammen!

ich sammel dann heute der Einfachheit halber Urlaubsgefühle im tiefen Tal der Entspannung, 
dem Tal der Berge der lieblichen Elfen, nahe den tiefen Höhlen der fleissigen bockevalleyanischen Zwerge.
Einen friedvollen Sonnentag euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (24. Juli 2016)

Ich finde es immer noch so schön hier. Ich glaube in keinem anderen Faden, hier im Forum, oder irgendwo anders, werden so schöne und freundliche Wörter im Netz verewigt. 
Schönen und erholsamen Sonntag euch netten Leuten dort draußen.


----------



## schlabberkette (24. Juli 2016)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer noch so schön hier. Ich glaube in keinem anderen Faden, hier im Forum, oder irgendwo anders, werden so schöne und freundliche Wörter im Netz verewigt.
> Schönen und erholsamen Sonntag euch netten Leuten dort draußen.



so isset toto 

euch allen hier in forum ebenfalls einen flotten sonntach!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juli 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr alle zusammen!
> 
> ich sammel dann heute der Einfachheit halber Urlaubsgefühle im tiefen Tal der Entspannung,
> dem Tal der Berge der lieblichen Elfen, nahe den tiefen Höhlen der fleissigen bockevalleyanischen Zwerge.
> Einen friedvollen Sonnentag euch allen


Hey Jojo,
dann mal eine gute Zeit im Wald. Ich gehe jetzt gleich mal schauen ob noch alle Bäume da sind. 

Gruss


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juli 2016)

Totoxl schrieb:


> ....so schöne und freundliche Wörter...




Schöne Wörter können wir alle,
aber in echt richtig relaxed chillen
das können nur wenige

Die hier können das!
Das war wieder schön heute
Richtig schön
Mann!
Kann nicht jeden Tag Sonntag im Teuto sein?!
So friedlich, so beruhigend
Wanderer wurden bekehrt
nur mit Mühe konnten die davon abgehalten werden, unsere Räder nach oben zu tragen;
Hausbesitzer öffneten ihre dreifach gesicherten Pforten für uns und wünschten uns noch allzeit gute Fahrt

Eine Ode an den Teuto!
wäre jetzt eigentlich fällig.
auf dem Nachhauseweg war ich durch diese Erfahrungen an einen alten, friedvollen Film erinnert




(Ist mir erst heute aufgefallen, dass die Smiths auch dafür gesungen haben)

So schön alles!
und Bilder gabs nachher auch noch

So!
und gleich kommt noch ein Video
für Diddie
von einem aus dem Team der zweifach Toptenplatzierten bei der Enduro2 von 2017 und 2018


----------



## jojo2 (24. Juli 2016)

jetzt ist schon gleich und hier das Video
von einem der Beiden
für Diddie

(MarcB macht auch immer viele Videos zu dem Thema - aber den kenn ich nicht so gut)


----------



## diddie40 (24. Juli 2016)

ah,ja , alles klar, danke jojo, dann wird´ ich mal üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketta (25. Juli 2016)

jojo2 + diddie40 = enduro2 2017   ??????


----------



## Ketta (25. Juli 2016)

Krass


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juli 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ...von einem aus dem Team der zweifach Toptenplatzierten bei der Enduro2 von 2017 und 2018...



bezog sich eigentlich auf Pascal

aber andererseits...
Diddie hast du 2017 schon was vor?
andererseits da bin ich schon mit jemand anderem auf dieser Rennveranstaltung verabredet
und 2018 starte ich doch in einem Mixed-Team



hmm wie alt bin ich dann?
könnte ich dann vielleicht auch noch die Trans Provence im gleichen Jahr ?....
Im Alter ist man ja eher für Langdistanzstrecken geeignet
Zum Glück ruft mich grad ein Klingeln and er Tür aus meinenm Träumen
Ketta  danke für die Anregung


----------



## diddie40 (25. Juli 2016)

Ob ich 2017 schon was vor hab? Also weiterhin Musik machen und biken gehört bestimmt dazu


----------



## diddie40 (25. Juli 2016)

Ich brauche nach 6 Jahren Formula one nun doch mal ne neue Bremse. Was fahrt ihr denn so? Erfahrungen? Die Formula hat die 6 Jahre ohne große Probleme gemeistert. Jetzt macht die Rückstellung der Hebel schlapp.


----------



## rigger (25. Juli 2016)

Magura mt5 ist Super.


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juli 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Ich brauche nach 6 Jahren Formula one nun doch mal ne neue Bremse. Was fahrt ihr denn so? Erfahrungen?



Ich könnte dir meine Guide (v und h) ne Zeit zur Verfügung stellen
und wenn du sie behalten willst, brauch ich die nicht in den Bikemarkt stellen.
Ich bin die ungefähr ein Jahr lang gefahren


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Juli 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Ich brauche nach 6 Jahren Formula one nun doch mal ne neue Bremse. Was fahrt ihr denn so? Erfahrungen? Die Formula hat die 6 Jahre ohne große Probleme gemeistert. Jetzt macht die Rückstellung der Hebel schlapp.


Wir haben auch noch ne neue Guide r hier rumfliegen. Wie die ist, keine Ahnung. Ist von Saskias Neubau abgeschraubt und liegt seitdem in der Garage (2 Monate).
Gruss an den Musiker


----------



## diddie40 (25. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Angebote, bis meine neue  Bremse da ist, fahr ich weiter mit der formula, muss halt den Hebel immer wieder zurück drücken.


----------



## rigger (26. Juli 2016)

Samstag und/oder Sonntag wollte ich wohl nach Schulenberg und Montag nach Hahnenklee, will jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (26. Juli 2016)

habe leider keine Zeit


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juli 2016)

Wir werden je nach Wetterlage am Wochenende zumindest in Hahnenklee sein
Vielleicht sehn wir uns ja


----------



## rigger (27. Juli 2016)

Samstag und Sonntag? Ich hab die ersten beiden Wochen im August Urlaub.


----------



## jojo2 (27. Juli 2016)

wir halten dich auf dem Laufenden
es kommt einer mit, der die Hahnenkleeer A-line seit Vervollständigung
schon 20 mal gefahren ist. ihr werdet euch verstehen


----------



## rigger (27. Juli 2016)

Samstag muss ich wahrscheinlich noch arbeiten, hatte letzten Samstag ja frei um zum Loosefest zu fahren. 
Sonntag wollte ich halt nach Schulenberg da der ja nur an we auf hat und Montags dann Hahnenklee.


----------



## diddie40 (30. Juli 2016)

Ein Mitstreiter der Dolomitentour hat mal ein paar Filmaufnahmen von den ersten 3 Tagen ins Netz gestellt. da sieht man die super Trails besser als auf den Fotos. Ist auf jeden
Fall ne Reise wert.





Wenn ihr noch nicht wisst, wo ihr heute Abend euer Bierchen trinken sollt: ich spiele heute Abend in Osnabrück auf dem Büdchenfest:
http://buedchen-os.de/


----------



## rigger (30. Juli 2016)

Hast du die Tour fertig gebucht?


----------



## diddie40 (30. Juli 2016)

ja, mit Unterkünften, Gepäcktransport, Guide....


----------



## Totoxl (30. Juli 2016)

Sieht gut aus.
Ich war gestern im Teuto und musste eingestehen das ich lange nicht mehr vor Ort war. Meine Orientierung war leicht überfordert,
irgendwie sah alles gleich aus, aber ans Ziel bin ich dennoch gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Ein Mitstreiter der Dolomitentour hat mal ein paar Filmaufnahmen von den ersten 3 Tagen ins Netz gestellt. da sieht man die super Trails besser als auf den Fotos. Ist auf jeden
> Fall ne Reise wert.



cool
egal an welche Stelle im Video ich gesprungen bin: Schöne Strecken!
Da habt ihr ja reichlich Spaß gehabt in der Woche.




Wir waren Samstag in Hahnenklee und gestern seit ein paar Jahren das erste Mal wieder in
St. Andreasberg. St. Andreasberg ist lustig. 10 Abfahrten in 15 Minuten auf den spassigen Strecken sind kein Problem.
Dies Video erinnerte mich irgendwie daran:
(Graves! endlich mal!)





p.s.:
Und ich hab Leute aus Hamburg getroffen, die ihre Jobs da aufgeben,
um in St. Andreasberg eine Pension für Mtbler aufzumachen. Das wäre dann wohl die zweite Unterkunft im Harz
in dem der grüne Teppich aus dem Wohnzimmer nicht auch noch auf der Klobrille aufgebracht ist.
Da werd ich auf jeden Fall, sobald es eröffnet ist, meine nächste Unterkunft im Harz buchen.

fürti!


----------



## diddie40 (1. August 2016)

Der beste Trail für mich war die Abfahrt von der Rosetta Hütte. Da wo das Vid stoppt, war der Trail noch lange nicht zu Ende


----------



## jojo2 (1. August 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Der beste Trail für mich war die Abfahrt von der Rosetta Hütte. Da wo das Vid stoppt, war der Trail noch lange nicht zu Ende




Astronomen suchen verzweifelt den Planeten, 
auf dem menschliches Leben zumindest grundsätzlich möglich ist
Ihr seid sogar Fahrrad drauf gefahren!

Aber trotzdem:
gut, dass ihr dann noch zu Mutter Erde zurückgefunden habt.


----------



## rigger (2. August 2016)

So Das Harzen ist vorbei, Sonntag waren wir in Schulenberg und Montag in  Hahnenklee. Beide Parks auf jeden fall super zu fahren, die A-Line in Hahnenklee hat zwar etwas komisch gebaute sprünge drin, macht aber spass und in Schulenberg macht der Hidden Track und der Bikercross am meisten bock!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (10. August 2016)

Hallo Ihr lieben,
falls hier noch jemand mitließt: Morgen gegen 14 Uhr will ich irgendwo um Ibbtown ne Runde drehen. Noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## jojo2 (10. August 2016)

Guten Tag wie issen das Wetter im Teuto?
Ich wollte eigentlich gerade aufs Rad, aber
alle paar Minuten gießt es hier wie aus Kübeln.
Wenns bei Euch trockener ist,
fahr ich nachher noch zum Nassen Dreieck,
sonst bleib ich hier.

Bißchen Staub wär echt nicht schlecht verdammt

und...
möget ihr immer unter einem guten Stern fahrn - egal wo ihr seid

http://www.redbull.tv/video/AP-1NA1...97-a204df0525d5:web/keep-the-rubber-side-down


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (10. August 2016)

Wetter ist überwiegend trocken, bin grade in Iburg (im Studio). Wie nass es am nassen Dreieck ist, weiß ich nicht


----------



## jojo2 (10. August 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Wetter ist überwiegend trocken, bin grade in Iburg (im Studio). Wie nass es am nassen Dreieck ist, weiß ich nicht



Vielen Dank!

Wie trocken es heute am Nassen Dreieck war,
weiß ich leider auch nicht,
bin einfach hier bei mir gefahren.
Als es kübelweise goß,
hab ich mir einfach gedacht, das sei ne Sektdusche
dann gings


----------



## jojo2 (17. August 2016)

Wie sacht Jared Graves?:
Man kann nie früh genug auf sein, um Rad zu fahren
In diesem Sinne Diddie
Fährst Du heute nachmittag?

http://www.enduroworldseries.com/ewsvideos/watch-full-round-6-whistler-highlights-here/


----------



## diddie40 (17. August 2016)

So @jojo2 , jetzt kann ich dir endlich antworten. Bin zur Zeit mit Annette in der Eifel. Heute morgen konnte ich noch deinen Post lesen, aber für die Antwort war wohl das Netz zu schwach. Ja, bin heute Nachmittag ne Runde gefahren, gerade zurück, und des Internet tut's wieder


 viele Forstbahnen, wenig Trails, aber Mtbiker willkommen


----------



## jojo2 (17. August 2016)

Ach egal. Hauptsache Radfahren und Eifel und Annette 
(die vergess ich nie, die fand mal ein Liebesvideo von mir ein bißchen gut - Grüße!)
Viel Spass noch!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. August 2016)

Tach zusammen,

ggf interessiert dies hier jemanden und möchte sich beteiligen. Einfach ausfüllen und per Mail zurükschicken:

http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/aktuell/2016_Umfrage_Bikepark_Willingen.pdf

Es geht um die Erweiterung des Bikeparks Willingen.

Grüße in den Teuto


----------



## rigger (18. August 2016)

Werde ich die Tage mal ausfüllen...


----------



## jojo2 (19. August 2016)

Häi Du Mitfahrer!
Vergiß nicht!
Auch im nächsten Jahr:

ist nach der Enduro2
vor der 
Trans Savoie!
Rad schon gepimpt?!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08...rbericht-die-race-bikes-von-jakob-und-daniel/


----------



## diddie40 (19. August 2016)

"Dabei werden 30 gewertete Stages mit über 25.000 Tiefenmetern vernichtet. Immerhin noch 7500 Höhenmeter gilt es dabei selbst zu erstrampeln". Das ist doch mal ne Ansage!
Viel Spaß


----------



## jojo2 (25. August 2016)

Guten Tag

Warstein - ein Witz von einem Hügel,
aber die sind total ernsthaft dabei.
Rasche und Co haben in Rüthen ihre Spielwiese gefunden
immer wieder nett, muss ich mal wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (25. August 2016)

Sieht echt gut aus was der Bengel da gezaubert hat...


----------



## imfluss (25. August 2016)

Wer heute Bock hat: 18 Uhr Dörenther Klippen aufm Parkplatz ist Abfahrt.


----------



## jojo2 (30. August 2016)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Spitztour morgen ab ca. 3 im TW
http://mtbn.ws/p17z8e ?


----------



## diddie40 (30. August 2016)

Morgen keine Zeit, aber Donnerstag und Freitag


----------



## jojo2 (30. August 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> aber Donnerstag und Freitag



dann kann ich natürlich wieder nicht
wir beiden Königskinder...


----------



## imfluss (30. August 2016)

Wo gehts denn morgen gegen 15h los @jojo2 ? 
24° und Sonnenschein, ja das läd zum radeln ein


----------



## jojo2 (30. August 2016)

Also. 
Wenn ich allein bin,
starte ich immer am Nassen Dreieck


----------



## jojo2 (19. September 2016)

Hach Diddie
ich bin echt zu viele Endurorennen in diesem Jahr gefahren
Ich werde müde
und da guck ich mehr und mehr nach Touren
Zwei habe ich schon gefunden und in meinen Kalender im nächsten Jahr eingetragen
dahin muss ich endlich






und dahin natürlich auch







aber wie sacht Josh Bryceland so klug
Wir reisen zu viel und machen zu viel Dreck
Käse

Aber ich mach mich am Wochenende erstmal aus dem Staub. 
Vier Wochen Roadtrip. Unterwegs betreibe ich innere Einkehr und überlege,
was ich mit diesem Typen hier mache

http://mtbn.ws/v1020

Fürtii!!


----------



## diddie40 (19. September 2016)

hey Jojo, viel Spaß auf deiner Reise!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (19. September 2016)

Du hast es gut Jojo, viel Spaß!


----------



## imfluss (13. Oktober 2016)

So, hat sich einiges getan im Teuto. Der Harvester war zu Besuch und hat wohl niemand gefunden, der Ihm den Weg zeigen konnte. Ist dann wohl etwas orientierungslos kreuz und quer durchs Unterholz. Naja, kommt halt vor. Wo es ging wurde auch schon fleissig restauriert. 
Ansonsten gibt's seit einigen Wochen den Mogli-Trail und den Bienenstich, einige kennen die ja bereits. Bambi ist auch frei + gut fahrbar. 
An Stefan's Trail wurde bischen gebaut, war aber seither noch nicht wieder dort. Wenn jemand Bock hat nächste Woche mal ne Runde zu drehen wär ich dabei.


----------



## Papa-Joe (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich wäre für gepflegte Sonntagsballerei am Dörenberg!


----------



## mawe (14. Oktober 2016)

Hab derzeit nur ein HT, daher lieber etwas weniger ruppiges... ;-|


----------



## rigger (16. Oktober 2016)

Wasn da los???


----------



## Totoxl (15. November 2016)

Nur mal so ein HALLO an alle da draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (15. November 2016)

Moin


----------



## diddie40 (15. November 2016)

hallo, irgendjemand schon konkrete urlaubspläne für nächsten sommer?


----------



## rigger (15. November 2016)

Konkret noch nix wollte aber nach PDS oder in die französischen Alpen. Februar vielleicht Finale ligure....


----------



## jojo2 (16. November 2016)

Holla die Waldfee!
Hier ist ja einiges los!
Als gefragter Filmkritiker im schwächelnden Endurosegment und
Rezensent vogonischer Dichtkunst lebt man auf der Überholspur und
kriegt solche Bewegungen im Forum offenbar viel zu spät mit.

Alsodann erst jetzt, aber dafür um so herzlicher:
*Holla zusammen!*

Urlaub im Sommer 2017...
Ich schwanke noch zwischen fünf Wochen BC
und drei Monate Pumptrackbauen in Bad Meingarten
(das Pumptrackbauen könnte ich mir wenigstens leisten)



Aber wer weiß schon, was die neuen Zeiten bringen werden


----------



## diddie40 (16. November 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> drei Monate Pumptrackbauen in Bad Meingarten


ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Ich dachte so an ein Trail Camp mit netten Leuten, oder ich fahre mal wieder mit eigener Muskelkraft über die Alpen.


----------



## jojo2 (21. November 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> *ein Trail Camp mit netten Leuten*



Tja Diddie
nachdem ich meiner Britta erklärt hab, was
das sein könnte
son Trail Camp,
hatse se begeistert gemeint, dass wir das ja auch machen wollten -
wieder in diesem Gebiet da in den französischen Alpen.

Rest haste gesehen,
konnt ich dann ja wieder löschen

Bis die Tage dann!


----------



## diddie40 (21. November 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Tja Diddie
> nachdem ich meiner Britta erklärt hab, was
> das sein könnte
> son Trail Camp,
> ...


nee, hatte ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, aber egal....welcher Spion hat dir das denn gesteckt?


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Spion



Ist entlassen!



Aber dafür kursiert jetzt in den Foren ein anderer Geheimtipp


----------



## diddie40 (22. November 2016)

Also schlagen wir unsere Zelte in der Nähe einer stillgelegten Bahnstrecke auf


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> stillgelegte Bahnstrecke



*!
*
Da merkt man wieder:
Du bist voll der Praktiker!

Ich hätte wahrscheinlich an Bahngleisen geübt,
wär mal hingefallen und
der Zug wär gekommen...
Puh. Das wärs dann wohl gewesen mit Urlaub.

Ich finde, wir sollten mal zusammen Urlaub machen,
der Schwätzer und der Praktiker.
Oder mal wieder ein 24h Downhillrennen zusammen fahren.
Ne besser Urlaub.

Hier werden ein paar hübsche Urlaubsgegenden aufgelistet 


_Enduro Series Calendar - F.F.C. French Cup 2017:

 Levens (06) 
Raon L’Etape [88] 
Val d’Allos (04) 
Samoëns (74) 
Les Orres (05) 

_
Nächsten Sonntag bin ich im Deister, aber wenns Wetter doch schlechter wird,
wollte ich mal wieder im Teutoburger Wald Rad Fahren, vielleicht läuft man sich da ja mal wieder über den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (22. November 2016)

Ist die Bahnstrecke im Teuto nicht stillgelegt?

_Enduro Series Calendar - F.F.C. French Cup 2017, die beiden Termine im Juli könnte ich sogar.
Aber Rennen fahren, ich weiß nicht.

Am Sonntag habe ich auch Zeit und Lust zu biken. Deister finde ich auch gut, wenn´s Wetter passt. Könnte ich mich bei euch einklinken?_


----------



## Ketta (23. November 2016)

@jojo2 und @diddie40 dürfen wir uns auch einklinken im Deister? Wetter sollte ja passen...


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2016)

Ketta schrieb:


> einklinken im Deister?



Also ich hab nix dagegen



Ich hol dich natürlich irgendwo ab Diddie


----------



## diddie40 (23. November 2016)

Das wäre super.


----------



## jojo2 (28. November 2016)

Ich möchte allen Beteiligten noch schnell
für den gestrigen genialen Sonnentag danken.
Allen Kranken und Müden eine erholsame Woche

lasst es euch gut gehen


----------



## rigger (28. November 2016)

Seid ihr jetzt im Deister gewesen?


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2016)

rigger schrieb:


> Seid ihr jetzt im Deister gewesen?



fast alle

und rigger von mir für dich ein Video, das mir endlich mal wieder richtig gut gefällt!


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2016)

na super. war zu gut. will er jetzt für sich behalten...
schade
aber kommt bestimmt noch mal auf die ibis seite


----------



## rigger (29. November 2016)

Das ist Passwort geschützt Jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2016)

rigger schrieb:


> Passwort geschützt



ja leider...
kurzfristig

aber das war dieser filmer und dieser Fahrer
(die sind halt nur schon ein bißchen was älter,
aber immer noch gut)






also der hier


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2016)

ach komm
- ganz vergessen -
nimms uncut, das wird dir besser gefallen,
obwohl du das bestimmt auch noch kennst


----------



## rigger (29. November 2016)

Kannte ich noch nicht Jojo! [emoji106]


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Dezember 2016)

@Totoxl 
TOTOOOOOO!!!!!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag aus dem Flachland in das Flachland!!


----------



## diddie40 (2. Dezember 2016)

guten morgen zusammen und alles Gute zum Geburtstag @Totoxl


----------



## rigger (2. Dezember 2016)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Toto!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. Dezember 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Toto!

Auf dass du heute alles das bekommst
wasse willst


----------



## Totoxl (3. Dezember 2016)

Danke Leute, schön das ihr an mich gedacht habt. Da kommen mir die Tränen vor Freude


----------



## Teuto Biker (3. Dezember 2016)

na wenn das kein grund ist hier mal wieder einen post abzusetzen...glückwunsch auch aus teutonia toto....lass dich hier mal wieder sehen...


----------



## jojo2 (4. Dezember 2016)

Mann! war das kitschig heute im Wald 
sonnendurchflutet, 16 Ender, das Willd sonnt sich im glitzernden Eis von Bäumen, Farn und Gras

Da musste ich grad wieder schnell raus ausm Wald
hab ich Platz gemacht für all die Wanderer mit ihren 2000Euro Fotoapparaten
Aber was soll ich sagen?!
Die sind zu spät
und
Slippery when icecold!
Viel Spass euch im Wald!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2016)

rigger schrieb:


> Das ist Passwort geschützt Jojo



und hier nicht mehr

http://enduro-mtb.com/mountainbiking-in-colorado-san-juan-mountains/


----------



## jojo2 (15. Dezember 2016)

Mein Verhältnis zu Handwerkern ist ja ein zwiegespaltenes
Die können alles, fangen viel stark an und
kriegen dann unorganisiert fast nix richtig zu Ende
Die Jungens müssten besser bezahlt werden
odern Hobby draus werden lassen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trailbau.746324/


----------



## Der Cherusker (15. Dezember 2016)

Schöner Beitrag Jojo, bin gerade am überlegen wie ich einen Drop vom Balkon bauen könnte aber die Anfahrt könnte zu kurz sein naja müßte dann in der Diele starten.


----------



## jojo2 (15. Dezember 2016)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> naja müßte dann in der Diele starten.




Oh klasse!
Gib mir bescheid, wenns los geht!



Weil ich diese Woche bislang kaum irgendwelche Leibesübungen machen konnte,
bin ich bestimmt im Winterpokal grad richtig abgesackt...
(ey das ist echt ne harte Nummer dieser Winterpokal
Hase und Igel und ich bin nicht der Igel)

also hab ich nix zu verlieren im Moment und würde gerne mal wieder in Gesellschaft Fahrrad fahrn
Deshalb:
Wenn ihr am Sonntag im Teutoburger Wald fahrt, möchte ich mich anschließen dürfen...


----------



## imfluss (15. Dezember 2016)

Jojo falls Du Lust auf ein paar neue Entdeckungen hast - komm zu 13h zu den Dörenther Klippen. Dann entführ ich Dich für ein paar Stündchen


----------



## jojo2 (16. Dezember 2016)

imfluss schrieb:


> 13h



Uii
1 Uhr...

Ich geh Sonntags eigentich nur in die Frühmesse,
wäre diesen Sonntag sogar um 11 Uhr gegangen,
aber 
1 Uhr 
uiii
das ist ja schon die Abendmesse
dann kann ich leider nicht

Herzlichen Dank für das Angebot!
Kann ich aber leider nicht annehmen...


Uns allen ne schöne  Sonntagsmesse
allein oder im Stuhlkreis der Liebgewonnenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2016)

So Diddie
Urlaubsplanung steht fast.
Slickrock ist auf keinen Fall dabei

http://enduro-mtb.com/nate-hills-bartlett-wash-slickrock-moab-utah/


----------



## schlabberkette (27. Dezember 2016)

ketta und ich starten heute spätestens um 12 eine entspannte Teutorunde ab Bockevalley


----------



## ricobra50 (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute 
*Guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr 2017*


----------



## Totoxl (1. Januar 2017)

Richard, das wünsche ich dir  und allen anderen natürlich auch .daumen:


----------



## rigger (1. Januar 2017)

Happy new year an alle!!!


----------



## M.N. (19. Januar 2017)

Wenn ein Satz sich eingeprägt hat ist es wohl dieser...

Wir haben vor 2 Tagen ein Roadgap fertig gebaut, mit einer Größe die unpackbar ist! Die Aussage nach x Speedchecks war... "Eier, wir brauchen Eier!" Gruß Teutobiker+Diddie,Herbert,Christoph habe ich schonmal gehört! Ich hoffe es geht euch allen gut! Greetz


----------



## fatboyslim (2. Februar 2017)

Hallo!
Da ich auch im Winter biken will suche ich einfach mal Anschluss.
Ich komme aus Münster und fahre meist in Brochterbeck Bhf, selterner am Parkplatz Dörenther Klippen los.
Würde mich freuen mal mit ein paar Leuten unterwegs zu sein 
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Papa-Joe (8. Februar 2017)

Moin Stefan,
ich habe die letzten 3 Wochen wegen temporärer invalidität ausgesetzt, aber Sonntag solls wieder aufs Radel gehen. :-D
Ich werde so gegen 12 / 13 Uhr in Ibbenbüren oder in Hörstel starten. Ich komme auch aus Münster, fährst du auch mit dem Zug?
Gruß,
Lars


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (10. Februar 2017)

Hey  Stefan komme auch aus MS wollen morgen los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrueMoabit (11. Februar 2017)

Schade zu spät gelesen. Wohne auch in Münster. Fahre seit zwei Monaten MTB (19km/h ca 40km) und seit einem Jahr Cyclocross (22km/H ca 50km). dreht morgen jemand eine Runde?

mfg,
Sebastian


----------



## fatboyslim (19. Februar 2017)

Habe es jetzt erst wieder hierhin geschafft, zwischenzeitlich war ich auch wieder unterwegs, das war's aber dank der kommenden spät- und Nachtschichten schon fast für den Februar...


----------



## imfluss (6. März 2017)

Soooo, hat sich einiges getan in Teutonien.
Wer Zeit und Bock hat : http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16373
Ansonsten gibts vorher auch schon die Möglichkeit,
einige der 2017er Trails kennenzulernen.
Einfach mal kurz melden falls Interesse besteht


----------



## mawe (24. März 2017)

Am Samstag, den 25.03.17 könnte es im Teuto zwischen der B219 und dem nassen Dreieck etwas voller werden.
Ab 14:00 sind die 1000 Läufer des Klippenlaufs unterwegs.


----------



## rigger (1. April 2017)

Morgen Nachmittag jemand unterwegs?
Btw ich hätte Mal wieder Bock auf nen Glüderteller....


----------



## rigger (15. April 2017)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (2. September 2017)

Morgen 10h Klippen. Gemütliches Trailcruisen.


----------



## diddie40 (2. September 2017)

imfluss schrieb:


> Morgen 10h Klippen. Gemütliches Trailcruisen.


danke für die Info, aber morgen schaffe ich es leider nicht


----------



## jojo2 (11. Januar 2018)

diddie40 schrieb:


> Super Jojo, ich weiß zwar nicht,warum du auf ner Tour das Kettenschloss wieder öffnen willst, aber bitte. Sinnvoll wäre einen Kettennieter und ein weiteres Kettenschloss einzupacken, falls die Kette mal reißt.




Das ist für mich nun die Lösung!
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wol...iedzange-fuer-unterwegs.864171/#post-15016654
Ein Schnürsenkel in der Tasche beim Multitool!

Grüß dich Gott Diddie


----------



## enduro pro (25. Dezember 2019)

hello again


----------



## diddie40 (25. Dezember 2019)

Enduro pro,hello again.


----------



## jojo2 (25. Dezember 2019)

Jo Menschenskinder! Hallo auch!


----------



## Der Cherusker (25. Dezember 2019)

Aber HAALLLLOOOOOO was passiert hier denn! Schwellgen wir gerade in Erinnerngen? Frohe Weihnachten, Burschen.


----------



## schlabberkette (25. Dezember 2019)

Hohohooooo, wie schön ?
Seid alle gegrüßt und fühlt Euch gedrückt! Frohe Weihnachten!!!!!


----------



## Papa-Joe (27. Dezember 2019)

Ein Check, wer die letzten Jahre überlebt hat. Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2019)

es gibt sie noch, die helden von damals....

wird zeit für ein revival....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlabberkette (28. Dezember 2019)

Revival ?
wann, wo?????


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2019)

sag wann ihr zeit habt...wetter dieses we gut


----------



## diddie40 (28. Dezember 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## enduro pro (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich  sag mal Sonntag um 11 Im bocketal am parkplatz


----------



## diddie40 (28. Dezember 2019)

ok, ich komme, bis dann


----------



## schlabberkette (28. Dezember 2019)

enduro pro schrieb:


> Ich  sag mal Sonntag um 11 Im bocketal am parkplatz


wird knapp...sind grad in Finale


----------



## Papa-Joe (29. Dezember 2019)

Bin noch auf Verwandten-Besuchstour und erst heute Abend wieder in MS. Gute fahrt!


----------



## rigger (29. Dezember 2019)

Hei ho Leute!!! Frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben!! 
Bin leider gerade Krank...


----------



## schlabberkette (3. Januar 2020)

Frohes Neues und allet Juhte für 2020 

Wenn ihr Bock habt könntet ihr für mein letztes Video hier im IBC von Les Arcs voten. Das steht mittlerweile in der Top 10 Runde zum Video des Jahres 2019!! Habe ich grad erst erfahren...VERRÜCKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (3. Januar 2020)

Super Video!!!! Ihr wahnsinns Fahrer.


----------



## diddie40 (3. Januar 2020)

Und frohes neues allerseits


----------



## jojo2 (3. Januar 2020)

Mensch!
Tolles Video immer noch!
Ich hab dem auch meine Stimme gegeben. Is ja auch das beste von all denen.








						IBC Video des Jahres - Finale Runde
					





					mtbnews.survey.fm
				




Und genau
Frohes Neues


----------



## enduro pro (4. Januar 2020)

erledigt...


----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2020)

Freitag Mittag jemand Lust ne runde im Teuto zu drehen?


----------



## wesso1983 (9. Januar 2021)

Gibts hier noch aktive Fahrer aus Münster und Umgebung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (9. Januar 2021)

wesso1983 schrieb:


> Gibts hier noch aktive Fahrer aus Münster und Umgebung?


ich fahre nur in der Umgebung


----------



## Paddy_G (9. Januar 2021)

marg schrieb:


> ich fahre nur in der Umgebung


Ja wöchentlich quasi Dörenberg ...


----------



## marg (9. Januar 2021)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Ja wöchentlich quasi Dörenberg ...


Kann man so sagen, ja


----------



## mad raven (9. Januar 2021)

Baumberge, ibbemburen/Brochterbeck oder im Sommer Winterberg/Willingen. Je nach Wetter und Zeit.


----------



## marg (10. Januar 2021)

So, gerade am Dörenberg gewesen!
Völligst überrannt mit Wanderer und Spaziergänger und Familien!
So viele Menschen hab ich da noch nie gesehen!
Man musste sich bergauf auf den forststrassen richtig durchschlängeln! Und dann sind se noch am meckern

Unglaublich


----------



## wesso1983 (10. Januar 2021)

marg schrieb:


> So, gerade am Dörenberg gewesen!
> Völligst überrannt mit Wanderer und Spaziergänger und Familien!
> So viele Menschen hab ich da noch nie gesehen!
> Man musste sich bergauf auf den forststrassen richtig durchschlängeln! Und dann sind se noch am meckern
> ...


Danke für die Info!

Durch Corona entdecken halt viele die Natur für sich wieder, kann man den Leuten ja nicht verdenken. Mosern tun sie eh immer 

Was fahrt Ihr den so für nen Kram? Enduro, All Mountain, Blau, Rot, Schwarz? 

Biobike oder E-Bike? 

Vielleicht findet sich ja mal ne passende Gruppe für gemeinsame Fahrten?

Ich selbst fahre Biobike, vom können und Fitness her würde ich mich so bei roten Strecken einstufen. Kein pro, aber auch kein Anfänger.


----------



## kordesh (10. Januar 2021)

marg schrieb:


> So, gerade am Dörenberg gewesen!
> Völligst überrannt mit Wanderer und Spaziergänger und Familien!
> So viele Menschen hab ich da noch nie gesehen!
> Man musste sich bergauf auf den forststrassen richtig durchschlängeln! Und dann sind se noch am meckern
> ...



Das Bild ist vor 1,5h oben am Hermannsturm entstanden. Gestört, was da los was! 
Im Hintergrund ist alles voll mit Leuten


----------



## kordesh (10. Januar 2021)

wesso1983 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Durch Corona entdecken halt viele die Natur für sich wieder, kann man den Leuten ja nicht verdenken. Mosern tun sie eh immer
> 
> ...



Fahre Bio, eigentlich alles, was es so am dörenberg gibt. Wenn auch langsam... 
Schreib mir gerne mal per PN an für ne gemeinsame Runde. Vielleicht passt es ja mal


----------



## Svenni90 (21. Februar 2021)

Hi, ich suche  Leute die Lust haben mal zusammen zu fahren.
Ich bin Anfänger und würd mich,über Tipps zum Fahren und zu Strecken sehr freuen.
Bin 30 Jahre alt und wohen in Münster, bis zu 80km Fahrt spontan zur Strecke ist kein Ding für mich.
Fahre ein Enduro bin aber auch immer für ne Tour zu haben.
Gruß Sven


----------



## mad raven (21. Februar 2021)

@Svenni90 Trailforks gibt schon einen ganz guten Überblick über die Trails. Sind nicht alle drin aber die meisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy_G (22. Februar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> @Svenni90 Trailforks gibt schon einen ganz guten Überblick über die Trails. Sind nicht alle drin aber die meisten.


Sorry , aber solche Seite sollten gelöscht werden!!!


----------



## jonatan (17. März 2021)

Moin zusammen,
ich komme am 27-28 mit ein, zwei Freunden in die Gegend, aus BI, DO und HH, wir dachten mal die Trails um G-hütte und Tecklenburg auszuchecken. Bin da zuletzt vor fast 20 Jahren beim Transteuto durch..., seitdem scheint ja einiges passiert. Wir stehen auf gute Touren, gerne gespickt mit spannenden Lines, solange die Sprünge und Doubles nicht ausufern. Kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen in der Gegend.
Irgendwelche besonderen Tipps, hält der Rollercoaster, was sein Name verspricht?
Und wir suchen noch nen netten Spot um bei passendem Wetter ggfs. ein Zelt aufzuschlagen und ein kleines Feuer zu machen. Tipps gerne per PN.


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2021)

Krass 
ich war heute nach längerer Zeit mal wieder im Teuto
und hatte ein Dejavu
Es ist Sonntag, die Sonne scheint und die Parkplätze sind pickepacke voll;
30 Wanderer und Spaziergänger grüssen und einer will den Weg versperren
(war schwierig ihn zur Rede zu stellen, hat sich hinter seiner Frau versteckt);
Angebermountainbiker wollten gerne zeigen, was sie drauf haben und haben extra ihre Fransenlederjacke angezogen und! ich hatte ne super Begleitung. Das hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht!!
alles wie immer! Kinder wie die Zeit vergeht!
und ich hab gehört, dass sich E- und Biobiker nicht grün sind und dass Gravelbikes nun auch mit gefederter Gabel angeboten werden... und bestimmt auch bald mit Dämpfer und 2,6Zoll Reifen...
Die Erde dreht sich weiter und die Zeit vergeht und alles wiederholt sich - offenbar ständig und immer wieder. Sehr schön, dann bleibt mir alles so vertraut. Man muss uns Menschen einfach lieb haben!

Ich wollt also meinen Mitfahrern für die schöne Tour im Teuto danken!
Danke schön. Das war wieder mal sehr nett!
... und machte mir wieder Lust auf mehr
Da ich mich auf die Enduro Team in Davos (hoffentlich auch in 2022) vorbereite, werde ich bestimmt in der nächsten Zeit wieder häufiger im Teuto fahren. Gut, dass der fast vor der Tür liegt
Fürti!


----------



## schlabberkette (12. September 2021)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Da ich mich auf die Enduro Team in Davos (hoffentlich auch in 2022) vorbereite....


krass, immer diese verrückten jungen wilden


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2021)

Ach naja
Die Schwieza riefen
da kann ich mich doch nicht verweigern


----------



## schlabberkette (12. September 2021)

da sagst du was
wenn jemand ruft ist man natürlich zur Stelle
ehrensache
man will ja gutes tun...


----------



## mad raven (12. September 2021)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Da ich mich auf die Enduro Team in Davos (hoffentlich auch in 2022) vorbereite, werde ich bestimmt in der nächsten Zeit wieder häufiger im Teuto fahren. Gut, dass der fast vor der Tür liegt
> Fürti!


Ich wollte nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich mein erstes Rennen fahren. Wenn du Interesse hast können wir gucken ob man zusammen trainieren. Was Rennen angeht habe ich aber null Erfahrung und meine Kondition kann ich auch nicht genau beurteilen.


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ich wollte nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich mein erstes Rennen fahren. Wenn du Interesse hast können wir gucken ob man zusammen trainieren. Was Rennen angeht habe ich aber null Erfahrung und meine Kondition kann ich auch nicht genau beurteilen.


Gute Idee, Rennen zu fahren, !
dann hat man noch einen weiteren Grund, warum man den ganzen Scheiß macht🥳

Zwei Gründe sprechen leider dagegen zusammen zu trainieren

ich hab nie Zeit (und wenn doch, dann meld ich mich hier 👊)
ich bin schon alt

Ich bin 2 x hintereinander die Enduro 2 (läuft je drei tage hintereinander) in den franzosianischen Alpen gefahren
beim zweiten Mal hatte ich (trotz 30 Grad Celsius🦞) Spass ohne Ende, weil ich wusste, was auf mich zukommt und ich konnte es schön laufen lassen (hach war das genial);

beim ersten Mal war ich (auch schon bei 30Grad Celsius 🦞🦞) gar wie ein Hummer und als Flachländer ziemlich erschrocken, was man mit nem Enduro so bergab fahren kann 😁
Aber da hatte ich Schlabberkette als teammate (bei dem Rennen sprechen fast alle nur englisch)
Der helped a lot!

Wenn du also langsam und vernünftig (also mit viel Spass(!)) einsteigen willst, lass dich von Schlabberkette
beraten! Der ist dann dein Mann
Der is noch jung und fährt jedes Wochende ein Rennen,
wenn er nicht grade irgendwelche Berge hochklettert

und ansonsten denke ich, das Beste ist bei sowas einfach mitzufahren
das übt
in spassiger Atmosphäre 🙂


----------



## jojo2 (12. September 2021)

...sorry...
... einen muss ich noch
fahr da hin, da wird dir viel geholfen
http://mtbn.ws/v11s8

😇

und fahr immer mit Leuten, die Spass am Radfahren haben!
nimm aber einen vernünftigen Brustgurt mit!








						Video: CC la Vie en Vogue auf MTB-News.de
					

Ich danke Euch Dreien sehr! CC you   Das ist nun also der dritte Versuch, es hochzuladen... Ich hoffe, es ist diesmal abspielbar Denn ich muss nun endlich …




					mtbn.ws
				




und noch einen:
Frag jojo niemals was,
der hört nicht auf zu antworten 👋👋👊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (12. September 2021)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ..sorry...
> ... einen muss ich noch
> fahr da hin, da wird dir viel geholfen
> http://mtbn.ws/v11s8


War mein Plan für 2020, soll so früh wie möglich nachgeholt werden. Ansonsten danke für die Tipps.


----------



## diddie40 (12. September 2021)

Ja, Jojo, war ne schöne Tour heute.


----------



## jojo2 (13. September 2021)

Ich will den thread hier gar nicht wiederbeleben aber kurz nutzen...
am vergangenen Sonntag war auch das im Teuto:




__





						Fair im Wald | Herzlich willkommen bei der IG outdoorsport teuto  | outdoorsport teuto | MTB Sport und Freizeit im Teutoburger Wald
					

Wir sind engagierte Mountainbiker, Wanderer, Kletterer, Spaziergänger und Bewohner aus dieser Region und setzen uns für den Teutoburger Wald ein.




					www.outdoorsport-teuto.de
				




und mad raven 
am Freitag bin ich im Kino wg Dune (wird bestimmt spät 🙃),
deswegen weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich noch am Samstag oder erst am Sonntag im Deister bin
falls du zufällig auch da sein solltest... 
meld dich mal
gruezi!


----------



## mad raven (13. September 2021)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Ich will den thread hier gar nicht wiederbeleben aber kurz nutzen...
> am vergangenen Sonntag war auch das im Teuto:
> 
> 
> ...


dieses WE bin ich mit dem Rennrad unterwegs.  Sonntag vllt Willingen. Solange die Parks noch auf haben werde ich die mitnehmen und weniger selber hoch treten  
Aber  danke dass du Bescheid gesagt hast


----------



## jojo2 (25. September 2021)

Schnell noch was reingeschrieben bevor die Nacht zum Tage!

Härlisch wars heute wieder im Teutoburger Wald
Total nette Mitfahrer! Danke Euch! 

Und wieder was gelernt
Nun weiß ich endlich, was Fussangeln sind
und ein Dreh- und Angelpunkt!
Jetzt üb ich ja zwischendurch mal rückwärts fahren und dann wieder rum
das geht mit so nem Dreh- und Angelpunkt wie heute viel schneller 
Ruckzuck!
Es muss nur ne abstehende Wurzel in der Nähe sein und es muss bergab gehen 
(Protip!: kaum Luft im Dämpfer)
Ruckzuck!
Super!

Vielleicht sollte ich den Dämpf doch nicht austauschen


----------



## jojo2 (30. November 2021)

Diddie,
als du meintest, dass du das mit dem Linksverkehr evtl. nicht gebacken bekommen könntest,
hat das bei mir zu flashbacks geführt. Ich hatte plötzlich Szenen vor Augen - oh Backe...

Aber totalresilient wie ich nu mal bin,
konnte ich mich auch bald wieder beruhigen!
Erstens:
Sind die Straßen dort meistens viel zu schmal, als dass man die Orientierung verlieren könnte.
Es gibt eigentlich immer nur eine Seite





und
Zweitens:
kann man mit Co-Pilot fast sicher vorankommen!



Diesmal 
- ich Fuchs wieder mal! - 
werde ich fliegen!
Und bestimmt! sicher! im Teed Valley landen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. November 2021)

Tweed Valley
Also mein Kumpel Lewis in Innerleithen





Mein Vid folgt!
Bin schon voll stoked,
hoffe, ich lern bis dahin noch Radfahrn


----------



## diddie40 (30. November 2021)

👍


----------



## jojo2 (6. März 2022)

Auf dem Bäumker
hat heute jemand / jefraud meinen elektronischen Tacho gefunden und gut sichtbar zum Wiederfinden
platziert -

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## jojo2 (10. März 2022)

Zum Bikepark Warstein 
möchte ich am Sonntag fahren.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte....

Es wird zwar nicht so schön wie damals werden








						Video: rennradfahren auf MTB-News.de
					

für meine geliebten  mitfahrer    sechs minuten gefilmt, drei minuten sind draus geworden  die musik ist von  unserer rückfahrt 10 mal gehört und nich genu…




					mtbn.ws
				



(noch keine 10 Jahre her!!)

dafür sind die Strecken derzeit viel zu trocken,
aber es könnte nett werden


----------



## mawe (5. Dezember 2022)

Seit ca. zwei Wochen werden die Trails in der Gegend zwischen Dörenther Klippen und Postdamm leider etwas verschlimmbessert. 
Das Ganze äußert sich dadurch, daß die größeren Steine und Wurzeln, die den Trails noch ein klein wenig Fahrtechnik und Aufmerksamkeit abverlangten, ausgegraben bzw. abgehackt wurden.

Ein prominentes Beispiel ist z.B. die "Planke" am Postdamm. An einer Seite gab es eine kleine Wurzelkante vor der Auffahrt. Diese wurde abgehackt und die Geländekante offenbar mit einem Spaten so eingeebnet, daß man jetzt selbst mit dem Starrbike ohne Gerumpel über die Planke rollen kann.
An der Auffahrt zum Schutzhäuschen Richtung B219 wurde neben der Treppe die Längswurtzel entfernt und eine kleine Rampe in die Böschung gebaut, so daß dort jetzt auch der ungeschickteste Fahranfänger notfalls motorunterstüzt hochrollen kann.

Ich verstehe die Intention davon nicht so recht. Die kleinen Hindernisse bringen doch ein wenig Spannung in die Trails. Ich konnte früher auch nicht alles direkt fahren und habe solange geübt, bis das geklappt hat.
Zudem werden die kleinen Hänge, durch die Wurzeln und dickeren Steine vor Erosion geschützt. Ohne diese natürlichen Befestigungen werden diese durch Regen und Belastung durch Bikes schnell abgetragen oder es werden tiefe Rinnen ausgefahren.


----------



## schlabberkette (5. Dezember 2022)

mawe schrieb:


> Seit ca. zwei Wochen werden die Trails in der Gegend zwischen Dörenther Klippen und Postdamm leider etwas verschlimmbessert.
> Das Ganze äußert sich dadurch, daß die größeren Steine und Wurzeln, die den Trails noch ein klein wenig Fahrtechnik und Aufmerksamkeit abverlangten, ausgegraben bzw. abgehackt wurden.
> 
> Ein prominentes Beispiel ist z.B. die "Planke" am Postdamm. An einer Seite gab es eine kleine Wurzelkante vor der Auffahrt. Diese wurde abgehackt und die Geländekante offenbar mit einem Spaten so eingeebnet, daß man jetzt selbst mit dem Starrbike ohne Gerumpel über die Planke rollen kann.
> ...


ein "Trend", den es nicht nur im Teuto gibt.....ärgerlich!


----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2022)

mawe schrieb:


> Seit ca. zwei Wochen werden die Trails in der Gegend zwischen Dörenther Klippen und Postdamm leider etwas verschlimmbessert.
> Das Ganze äußert sich dadurch, daß die größeren Steine und Wurzeln, die den Trails noch ein klein wenig Fahrtechnik und Aufmerksamkeit abverlangten, ausgegraben bzw. abgehackt wurden.
> ....


Gute Idee, das hier rein zu schreiben.


----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2022)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bäumker
> hat heute jemand / jefraud meinen elektronischen Tacho gefunden und gut sichtbar zum Wiederfinden
> platziert -
> 
> Vielen Dank!!!


Das Bild hab ich hier reingesetzt?
Krass!
Hab ich selbst geschossen!
Krass

Ich fahr am nächsten Wochenende auch mal wieder in den Teuto!
(wenn es nicht gerade schüttet)  👋
👋


----------



## rigger (6. Dezember 2022)

Muss erstmal wieder Corona loswerden und dann mal langsam anfangen...


----------

